# Symptoms by DPO. AF or BFP??? (please read first post)



## Jelly.Bean

I saw this on a different website and thought that it was an awesome idea. I know that there are threads on here where you can compare symptoms. But you can't be sure of who ended up pregnant and who didn't unless you go through the countless number of pages and read all of the posts.

So here are the rules:

- Only make ONE post about your DPO and symptoms 

- Edit/update your post when you have more signs/symptoms to share

- State what DPO you are and the signs/symptoms that you are experiencing on that day

- Make sure to update your post when you do get AF or a bfp

When you get AF, turn your text red, if you get a BFP, turn your text green for easier obsessing

That way we can stalk those that get BFPs, we can obsess over your symptoms during the 2ww!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I O'd extremely late this cycle, way later than usual on CD54. So I think my chances of conceiving this cycle are quite small. I'm keeping all my fingers crossed and hoping for the best.

O Day 14/2/13- Twinges, diarrhea

1 DPO- Fatigue

2 DPO- Creamy cm, fatigue, gassy, heartburn, dizziness

3 DPO- Creamy cm, slightly sensitive nipples (mostly on right side which is odd), by the evening i had very mild ovulation-like pain that comes and goes, restless sleep

4 DPO- Creamy cm, Very fatigued (probably because I didn't sleep well last night), slightly sensitive nipples, restless sleep again 

5 DPO- Very fatigued, slightly sensitive nipples, irritable, bloated, broken sleep

6 DPO- Creamy cm, tired, slightly sensitive nipples, twinges, broken sleep

7 DPO- Stretchy white cm(like ewcm but white), bloating, fatigue, slightly tender BB's, very mild AF-like cramps, diarrhea, broken sleep(woke up to go to the toilet)

8 DPO- Stretchy white cm, bloating, slightly tender BB's, AF-like cramps that come and go (this is really strange, I don't normally get these kind of cramps until 1-2 days before AF, my LP is 14-15 days), sensitive nipples, dull lower abdominal pressure, broken sleep(woke up to go to the toilet)

9 DPO- Stretchy white cm, woke up to AF-like cramps(feels like AF is here without the bleeding), slightly tender BB's, gassy, slight nausea after eating dinner, broken sleep(woke up to go to the toilet)

10 DPO- Creamy cm, wet feeling, AF-like cramps that come and go, slightly tender BB's, shooting pains in pelvic area, tightness/pulling feeling on my lower left side below stomach

11 DPO- Creamy cm, slightly tender BB's, strange feeling in lower abdomen, light brown when wiping(like what I get at the end of AF, but lighter in colour), by late morning the bleeding picked up to full AF. I always have a 14-15 day LP so I'm really confused why AF showed up so early. Maybe FF got my O date wrong.


*Things that are unusual for me during my LP this cycle* 
- I don't usually get sensitive nipples/breasts until 1-2 days before AF 
- I don't usually have AF-like cramps until 1-2 days before AF 
- I've been more tired than usual
- I usually take a while to go to sleep, but this whole week I've had trouble sleeping and staying asleep, even though I've been exhausted



We're TTC our first miracle. I'm 27 and OH is 29.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Bumpity bump :dust:


----------



## Dantes Mom

Ovulated 14th feb- watery cm slight twinges

1dpo - thick cm quite bad twinges

2dpo - thick cm bad twinges

3dpo - nothing as of yet wil update :) now have twinges in my right side x


----------



## DixieChick42

I ovulated 2/10...

5 DPO - Nausea upon waking a few other times during the day when I didn't eat soon enough.

6 DPO - Going to the bathroom constantly regardless of amount of water intake. Boobs getting sore and heavy. 

This one isn't really a symptom but I thought it was super interesting... my friend is 7 weeks pregnant, her and her husband came over yesterday. After observing how our dog was being super needy (not his usual style) and was constantly wanting attention from either me or Hubby. They both remarked how before she found out she was pregnant, their dog started doing that type of stuff which is out of the ordinary for him too. Our dog started acting like this around 2/10 ~ 2/11.

7 DPO - Boobs heavy, heightened smells, unexplainable fatigue, crazy dreams, irritability, hungry, bloated

8 DPO - Nausea, sneezing, bloated, tired, cramps, creamy cm, burping, heartburn, irritable, slight headache, increased sinus drainage but not stuffy, crazy dreams, tired

9 DPO - itching/soreness breasts thru chest under arms, nausea, sinus drainage, heartburn, creamy cm, bloating, tired, cramps, hungry, irritable, crazy dreams

10 DPO - itching/soreness breasts thru chest under arms, and they are so heavy, nausea, sinus drainage, bloating, more noticable twingy cramps, tired, creamy cm with some (TMI) stringy, stretchy cm, thirsty, and dreams again :roll:

11 DPO - sore nipples and bbs, heaviness in bbs, so tired, sinus drainage, nausea, thirsty, this one is really weird, my uterus feels almost heavy, like I'm having pressure in my lower abdomen but I don't feel as bloated as I was a few days ago, definitely twingey cramps, had one sharp, pulling twinge that last for about 5 minutes in the PM, weird dreams, irritable

update on my dog: he's still acting so weird. Last night I was doing homework and he kept laying under my desk. He's about 80 lbs so it was a pretty tight fit for him but he's been doing this alot in the last couple weeks. He normally only hides under the desk if there's thunder.

12 DPO - bloated, heavy, sore bbs, sore nipples, tired, sinus drainage, nausea, thirsty, twinges/cramps/pressure, pregnancy/children dream, hungry

13 DPO - BFN :( bloated, sore/itchy bbs/nipples, tingling nipples(??), hungry, twinges/cramps/pressure turned into AF like cramps alternating between uterus and left ovary, not sure what that's all about, creamy cm with some globs (TMI, sorry), pregnancy dream again (think it's all in my head, haha literally)

14 DPO - BFN on IC and FRER :( some twinges in left ovary again (alternating to uterus this afternoon), sinus drainage, starting to feel slightly stuffy, headache this evening, twinges are starting to feel like the beginning of af :cry:

15 DPO - honestly, nothing. I feel fine today, no cramps, no nausea, nothing except feeling like an idiot because clearly I was convincing my body to feel like I thought it should :( Still holding out a little bit of hope until af shows though. UPDATE 7:00pm and the witch is on her way, she should be here by the morning :( guess my positive feelings this month were all wrong, here comes 2 fulls years...

16 DPO - Still feeling like af is on her way, my lp lasts usually 14-16 days so today or tomorrow wouldn't be late yet. BFN this am. Witch showed.

:wacko: Starting to think I am going crazy


----------



## bebbe

Great thread!

I had a + OPK on 8th of Feb and I twinges on 9th so I am going with the 9th as my O date. So symptoms:

1dpo - nothing
2dpo - nothing
3dpo - cramping, lotion like cm, stuffy nose
4dpo - strong cramping, tiredness, increased appetite, headache, stuffy nose lotion cm
5dpo - as above but add sore throat and major headache
6dpo - strange sore feeling mouth and gums, strong cramping, watery cm, tiredness, stuffy nose, sore throat, headache that I cannot shift
7dpo - very watery thin cm, headache all day, leg and back aches, shooting pains in boobs, stuffy nose, occasional but strong cramps, slightly increased libido
8dpo - very watery cm, nausea, stabbing shooting pain in boobs, sore throat, headache, stuffy nose, sore legs, tiredness, am very clumsy today too! Tested with FMU BFN. ETA: Had sex with HB earlier and it felt really really weird down there, even he commented on how different it felt. Very strange sensation. Also, had really yummy pasta for dinner, was really looking forward to it then half way through everything tasted very bland and I felt very nauseous.
9dpo - tested with FMU very very very faint BFP, tested again at lunchtime with Superdrug test, definite BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

great thread 

1dpo : slight cramping no CM of note


----------



## MsCC

Exciting!

O'd on 2/14

1dpo - Cramping/tired
2dpo - Nothing 
3dpo - Really bad stuffy nose/cold
4dpo - AM: Stuffy nose continues! Urgh! PM: Crampy, dizzy spell 
5dpo - Nothing, blood when blowing nose
6dpo - AM: GRUMPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But increased libido - watch out my poor OH!! :wacko: PM: Strong stabbing/cramps on left side
7dpo - After no CM really, now lots of creamy yellow/white - smells like Vinegar (sorry if TMI!) :blush:, Cramps - feels like AF. End of day - random really hot ear!!
8dpo - Achy right hip joint, ITCHY skin!, flushed cheeks
9dpo - Cuddle from kitty - perhaps she can sense something?!
10dpo - Another cuddle from kitty - seemed to stare at my tummy before settling down next to me PM - itchy nipples, cramps
11dpo - SPOTS! Bad cramps - feels alot like AF on her way :nope:
12dpo - More cramps, random stabbing pains. Trying not to think about symptoms too much in case I'm creating them! Two more days till I test... Fingers crossed I make it!
13dpo - odd pulling/pinching behind belly button. Stabbing pain in V
14dpo - convinced AF on her way
15dpo - nothing! VERY faint line on IC


----------



## moose31

positive opk CD15/16 + EWCM 
CD 17 O (L sided cramps)

CD18/1dpo cramps
CD19/2dpo cramps/gas
CD20/3dpo nothing
CD21/4dpo nothing
CD22/5dpo crazy dreams
CD23/6dpo tired
CD24/7dpo sooo much gas/bloating nasal congestion and sore throat
cd25/8dpo tired crazy dreams nasal congestion L side cramps
Cd26/9dpo congested bloated creamy CM
CD27/10dpo congested (think its just a cold at this point dont know why I keep listing as symptom), creamy CM but have "wet feeling"" constantly NO breast tenderness which I ussually get 3-4 days before AF 
CD28/11dpo: wet feeling creamy CM
Cd29/12dpo: tired
cd30/13 dpo: low pelvis cramps and BFN .....no af yet
cd31/14dpo:nipples burning but no breast tenderness. wet feeling but no CM when I wipe ? NO AF yet?!? waiting until tomarrow test again... 
cd32/15dpo: no AF, massive headache fatigue, didnt test test 

this cycle trying opks, SMEP, prenatals and vit B6


----------



## SorrelGirl

Awesome thread! This will be easier for others to follow!

1dpo: lots of EWCM
2dpo: lots of EWCM
3dpo: severe rash on neck/chest (so frightening that I went to the hospital!!)
4dpo: still have rash, minor nose bleed.
5dpo: weird breakout on face/chest
6dpo: intense lower cramp while out for a run, crazy dreams started and continued every night.
7dpo: crazy tired, had a 3 hour nap!! lower cramps at night(almost like diarrhea was coming, but didn't have it)
8dpo: minor cramps in the morning. 
9dpo: breakout on chest this time, insomnia during the night
10dpo: cramps in am and minor pelvic pain, Almost like my hips hurt??

This is our 7th month TTC #2. I'm 27 and DH is 30. 

Hoping for a Scorpio baby!!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

How exciting ladies, there seems to be some very promising symptoms already. Good luck everyone. I hope you all see GREEN soon.


----------



## bebbe

I got my BFP today 9dpo, felt so good to make my post green!!! x


----------



## DixieChick42

Congrats Bebbe!!!


----------



## 01k204

Congrats Bebbe! Just curious, what felt different to your husband when you were dtd?

Great thread! Hope to add on here soon.


----------



## bebbe

01k204 said:


> Congrats Bebbe! Just curious, what felt different to your husband when you were dtd?
> 
> Great thread! Hope to add on here soon.

Thank you all!!!

Get ready to be grossed out but my husband said I felt quite relaxed inside and a little looser than normal, also very slick which was down to my crazy amount of watery cm!!! It takes a lot for him notice much too so I was quite surprised!


----------



## 01k204

Thanks for the reply. Not gross at all, good to know. :thumbup: My husband always thinks my cm feels gritty when I'm pregnant (he describes it like the texture of pepto bismol).:haha:


----------



## bebbe

See thats what it feels like to me today - almost gritty. Lovely!!! ha ha!!!

Well good luck and babydust to all trying xxxx


----------



## MsCC

Congrats bebbe!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

bebbe said:


> I got my BFP today 9dpo, felt so good to make my post green!!! x

Yay!!!!! Congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## AJCart

Congrats Bebbe :) 

Great thread :)

O day - twinges
1-8 dpo - exhausted
9 dpo - lower back pain, twinges and occasional nausea
10 - 11 dpo - lower back pain, twinges, gas, occasional nausea
12 dpo -lower back pain, food aversion
13 dpo - lower back pain, twinges
14dpo - AF due. Lower back pain, twinges
15 dpo - twinges, lower back pain
16 dpo - my god the pimples, occasional nausea, creamy CM
17 dpo - still no real sign of AF, although CM was a slightly darker colour today? BFN :(
18 dpo - still no AF. Not sure what the heck is going on.
19 dpo - nada. Wtf. Testing again in the morning.
20 dpo - still getting nausea, sore nipples, etc. No sign of the witch. Another BFN this morning. I give up.
21 dpo - the witch is here.


----------



## MsCC

Accidentally unsubscribed myself so just signing back up! :dohh:


----------



## ecarroll2

Congrats, bebbe!! :)

Here's my long detailed list lol. This has been one rotten painful hormonal month! Massive headaches and swollen breasts every day post ovulation.. and am hardly taking any painkillers as worried abt m/c...
1 DPO - 36.8 C, pain in both ovaries, abdominal pain
2 DPO - 37 C, fatigue, tender breasts, left breast more swollen than right breast (well weird), gassy, bloated, increased sex drive, cramps, diarrhea, 
3 DPO - 37 C, tender and swollen breasts, gassy, bloated, increased sex drive, feeling hot, left ovary pain, teary, vivid dreams, disrupted sleep
4 DPO - 37 C, fatigue, tender and swollen breasts, massive headache, decreased appetite, slight nausea, increased sex drive, feeling hot, dizziness, swollen breasts, teary, sleepy, dull lower backache
5 DPO - 37 C, fatigue, tender and swollen breasts (what the hell is up with this.. it usually signals my AF!), massive headache still, feeling hot, left ovary pain, disrupted sleep
6 DPO - 37 C, fatigue, tender and swollen breasts, bad headache, dizziness, heartburn, feeling hot, abdominal pain, cramps (similar to AF so i panicked slightly), very sleepy, vivid dreams, nausea at bedtime
7 DPO - 37 C, tender and swollen breasts, feeling hot, nausea before lunch (got better with lunch), heartburn, creamy CM, headache, painful neck
~~~
*I just found out that the swelling, pain, dizziness, nausea, headaches are likely due to the Pregnacare Conception supplement I am taking. A lot of women report the same symptoms (not PG) when taking this supplement, alongside delayed AF.. Not going to wait and see if my AF gets delayed (without positive HPT!) so am stopping them immediately. Hopefully the horrendous side effects subside soon!*
~~~
8 DPO - 36.8 C, creamy CM, bouts of nausea, heartburn, burping, bloated, headache, cramps in the morning, loose stools, vivid dreams, gassy, fatigue, teary.. I feel soooo ill today :(

~~~
*Just found out I have severe dyskaryosis grade 4, so will need a treatment for that which may mean issues conceiving for the time being.*
~~~

9 DPO - 37 C BBT, tender breasts (swelling in breasts subsided after I stopped pregnacare), light on and off nausea, bloated, abdominal twinges, and twinges in right ovary....

10 DPO - Nausea, swollen abdomen, could not sleep because of the pain.. Lightning speed colposcopy later in the day thanks for the BUPA health insurance, they scheduled an appointment for me within half an hour of me giving them a call...

~~~
Not supposed to have sex for 3-4 weeks following the colposcopy. Not supposed to TTC for 6 months... which I will not adhere to.
~~~

11-14 DPO dull pain and copious watery browny slightly bloody discharge because of the colposcopy

AF the day after! On to another cycle.

Good luck to us all x


----------



## Jaycrew

HI Ladies,


I like how simple this thread is so my cycles are normally 28-32 days.

I can only tell you what i think based of my body because i can never seem to catch my surge. Based on that I believed I OV'd really early which I know has happened this early with my second daughter. Keep in Mind according to the last 4 cycles I have been on 32day follwoing a MC on August 17th. Prior to that my cycles where 28-29 days. ( Keep in mind because of that I think my DPO's may be off just a little...)


CD-8 Feeling just a little frisky but irritated 
CD 9- Definite Increased Libido which I thought was very very odd - irritated 
CD 10-Caved into the urge Did the sexy dance even though I was pissed off about something- but was really in the mood to say the least - still irritated
Feb 8-CD 11- EWCM thought that was odd because it was too soon) ?OV?
*Feb 9th CD12-1 DPO* EWCM again but less 
*Feb 10th CD 13- 2 DPO* CM white- little breast tenderness on sides -Headache
*Feb 11th CD 14-3 DPO* white creamy WHoa boobs hurt for real - HEAd ache - took a opk @ 8 pm ish- looked pos? hmm confused- 
*FEb 12th CD 15- 4 DPO* White creamy Headache- Irritated
*FEb 13th CD16- 5 DPO* -White stuff again Headache 
*Feb 14th CD17 - 6 DPO* headache - dizziness- heart palpatations 
*Feb 15th CD18 -7 DPO*-7 DPO a lot of white creamy stuff- watery 
*Feb 16th CD19- 8 DPO* increase again of watery white discharge Cramps all throughout the night- front and lower back - Dizziness
*Feb 17th CD20-9 DPO* slight cramps not as intense as Sat night white discharge still- irritated - dizzy Ready to hop on it! hehehe tmi sorry
Feb 18th CD21-10 DPO Nothing much just discharge-dizzy- boobies still hurt a little bit more didnt take temp but felt a little warm increased libido!!!!
*Feb 19th CD22- 11 DPO* dizzy irritated Crampy in abdomen for about 5 mins this am Sore boobs - not so bad but i can feel soreness as I walk. Feel like im having hot flashes- i feel warm to the tough - didnt take temp -Def increased libido. Still with these heart palpatations- maybe i need a medic ;) 
*** add on 02/19/2013- Just got horrible pain on my right ovary- feels like- not sharp- but an achy feeling**
*Feb 20th 12 DPO* temp 98.6 resting mid day 99.1- still white creamy CM,,tired scratch that- im freaggin exhausted and feeling frisky??? Lower back pain on right side. And might i add that my boobs are not just sore they are sooo sensitive not the areola not the nips just the breast itself- sooo sensitive like stimulation kinda sensitive if i just touch it which i cant recall really ever happening to me- weird

*Feb 21st 13 DPO* -a.m. temp 98.6 CM still, feel just a little full and tired again breasts feel heavy Lower abodominal cramps, very irritated -BFN - prob too soon depending on actual ov date, head aches- noticed bloating- 

*Feb 22 14 DPO* 98.8 a.m Watery CM , Im just plain ol' tired just makes me feel lightheaded, hot flashes, boobs popping out of Bra and very bloated , here an there cramps- abodominal , headaches, appetitie increase ( but that appetite thing happens regardless :) 

Just as i knew my body i knew my cycle would be early. actually a day earlier than it has ever been

Feb 25th Wicked witch got me and my pretty uteral lining today...screw her 
Fx crossed for all of u ladies!!!!! Xoxo
***AF due on 2/26 no later than 03/02 ---- I vow to kick that witches butt if she shows up!!!! >: / 


Man I hate this wait :( I think im on a 28 day cycle this month - I hate that i dont really know when I ovulated!!!! UUUUGGGH!!! 
I'm glad im not the only one who's ovulation and pregnancy symptoms mimick each other- Best wishes to everyone!!!!!


----------



## PirateMamma

Hi, This is a great thread!

Feb 13 CD 30 Last day of loads of EWCM and temp rise, sensitve right nipple, fatigue - OV
Feb 14 1 DPO sensitve right nipple, fatigue, dry CM
Feb 15 2 DPO sensitve right nipple, fatigue, dry CM all the fatigue may have been coz of less sleep
Feb 16 3 DPO sticky CM. dry nose with blood. I dont remember when the dry nose & blood started. I had these nasal blood tinged thing all through my first pregnancy. We have a humidifier in the bedroom so dont know why it persists.
Feb 17 4 DPO sticky CM acne break out around jaw line. dry nose with blood
Feb 18 5 DPO creamy CM acne break out around jaw line. dry nose with blood
Feb 19 6 DPO creamy CM mammary gland under left armpit hurts. runny nose with blood, very thirsty
Feb 20 7 DPO creamy CM drop in temp below coverline, front top two teeth hurt (sensitive).
Feb 21 8 DPO creamy CM further drop in temp below coverline. AF may be on its way meaning my LP may be too small. Hoping not! :( Felt stabbing like pain in vag.. 
Feb 22 9 DPO temp went back up above coverline and no sign of AF.. nose is now runny with blood still. I am going to wait till Feb 26 to test!! Good luck to me to fight the urge!
Feb 23 10 DPO no symptoms no AF 
Feb 24 11 DPO no symptoms no AF 
Feb 25 12 DPO AF is due today or tomorrow.. so did a test and BFN :( still waiting for AF..
Feb 26 13 DPO a bit pissed off..a little bit sad today so maybe AF is on the way..still waiting though.. todays CD 42 or 43. Maybe this cycle is going to be one my longer ones! :(
Feb 27 14 DPO lower back pain started last night but no sign of AF. Usually I get a bit of spotting when I wipe before it blows into a full AF.. no sign of that either.. The wait is killing.. I am too scared to test again! There was a bit of reddish colored CM when I wiped once. Maybe AF is on the way?
Feb 28 15 DPO AF is here.. and I guess I am not too beat up about it because I didnt keep my hopes up too much & that BFN helped! ;)


----------



## prettyjen82

Hi ladies,

I O'd Feb. 11th/CD 12

DPO 1-4: fatigue
DPO 5: mild twinges on right side, bloated, headache, fatigue, dry CM
DPO 6: mild twinges on right side, bloated, headache, fatigue, dry CM, vivid pregnancy dreams
DPO 7: Bloated, headache, fatigue, dry yellowish CM, vivid pregnancy dreams, sore tatas
DPO 8: bloated, headache, fatigue, dry yellowish CM, vivid pregnancy dreams, sore tatas


----------



## Jelly.Bean

A big welcome to the ladies who just joined the thread :hugs:

Bumping for more ladies to post.


----------



## riana12

Hi, I ovulated on 11 Feb (DC14).
From CD1 I started with 40mg of pyridoxine a day, from OV 40mg of rutosidum trihydricum + 100mg acidum ascorbicum a day, 2DPO-11DPO 2x1 Utrogestan.

6DPO - tender breasts + itching in abdomen
7DPO - heavy cramps in the evening + tender breasts
8DPO - the same as 7DPO + backache + dizziness 
9DPO - cramps, tender breasts, backache, light nausea, a lot of CM
10DPO - cramps, tender breasts, dizziness, a lot of CM, very light spotting (I tested - very faint positive)
11DPO - cramps, tender breasts, a lot of CM, spotting (negative test)
12DPO - cramps, tender breasts, a lot of CM, spotting
13DPO - cramps, tender breasts, spotting


----------



## Latrying

Now, I love this thread!

7dpo - extremely tired, hot flushes, emotional
8dpo - nausea, back pain, burning sensation in abdominal area
9dpo- nausea, back pain, left abdominal pain, pelvic feels heavy, headaches, lots of CM, irritable, twinges, hunger, insomnia yet tired - hot flushes


----------



## Native_gurl

Since I write everything down here goes:

*1-3 DPO- Nothing at all
4 DPO- Creamy white CM, Mild cramps, stuffy nose
5 DPO- Same as day before
6 DPO- Creamy/watery CM
7 DPO- BB's slightly tender, very emotional, vivid dreams
8 DPO- Insomnia
9 DPO- Same as day before
10 DPO- Spot reddish/brown once in the afternoon (BFN in AM) Dizziness in the A.M briefly. 
11 DPO- Spot only while checking CP(never made it to toilet paper), Random right ovary pains, No more spotting in the P.M, white creamy CM. (BFN in A.M)
12 DPO- Random pinching around public bone mostly on left side, creamy white CM (BFN in A.M) sneeezing and stuffy nose, very aware of my bb's (been slightly sore since 7 DPO) very dry mouth (thirsty).*I will be going to get a blood pregnancy test tomorrow so I will hopefully know tomorrow if I am pregnant or not. BTW-I never have got a positive pregnancy test less than 14 DPO. NOTE: AF started in the P.M. 

Wish me luck!

UPDATE; BFN blood test 13DPO


----------



## Latrying

hey Native, any news yet?


----------



## sprite30

YAY!! Love love love this thread

Let me start by saying that when i put my temp in FF this morning it decided i was 5 dpo and not 3 dpo but i am pretty sure i am only 3 so i am going by my calculations not FF's

1dpo - lower back aches
2dpo - lower back aches, weird flutter feeling never felt that before probably gas
3dpo - am: upset stomach this morning felt better after i ate 
4dpo - nothing so far - feel bloated i gained 3.4 lbs this week ive been having a weird craving for Pepsi and increased appetite ill get an upset tummy if i dont eat regularly probably a stomach bug
2/23 - 5dpo - holy lower back aches, nipples seem to be hard often....this is really weird.
2/24 - 6dpo - creamy cm, nothing noticable we were out most of the day so i didnt have time to stop and think about symptoms. no noticable back aches today- ate some pineapple today.late evening backaches/gassy
2/25 - 7 dpo - very minor back aches, i usually get 1 normal pimple before AF shows today i have 4..wtf?? forgot to check cm this morn but it seems thick right now bright white...pain under my armpits found out this is cyclical mastalgia from changes in hormones. backaches gone by early afternoon
2/26 - 8 dpo - some twinges while making breakfast was trying to figure out if i had that "full" feeling i get before AF but nothing so far. cm this morning was not as thick as yesterday but certainly not lotiony cm this afternoon is more lotiony bright white. this time last month i already had pink lotiony cm so im looking for that again as a sign of AF but nothing so far. temp about the same. was expecting to go down today so were still looking good there.

2/27 9 dpo - wide awake this morn and all day yesterday slept very well and woke up before the alarm usually happens shortly before AF ill get a burst of energy. took my very first FRER this morning dispite a slight temp drop BFN. barely any creamy cm what was there was white. 

overall update: bloating has subsided i havent been drinking soda and down 1.4 lbs already @ 9dpo. 

2/28 - 10 dpo - tested, bfn. had to wake up earlier than normal for work but my temp is still holding steady. lingering headache. my tummy is growling for food but i didnt feel well after eating breakfast or lunch, will let you know how dinner goes.i might be getting sick i had some weird stomach cramps(not uterus cramps) . barely any cm what was there one might call watery ??. sensitive nipples, seem to be hard often since 5 dpo.very gassy in the evening. starting to feel like im out

3/1 - 11 dpo - tested with frer, bfn. currently feeling like im going to be out very soon. lower backache. wide awake woke up an hour early. feeling that full feeling right before af comes. cm is very watery. temp is up

3/2 - 12 dpo - temp drop this morning under coverline - af came shortly after. 


Things we used this month.
preseed, softcups, ic opks & digi opks(missed on digi), bbt, cm monitoring(never get EWCM)

Me: 30 DH: 37 -no children

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f88de/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Leti

Hello Ladies,

Here is my thread

3 DPO: Just hungry and gassy
4 DPO: Abdominal cramps and some breast sensitivity, very light backaches and some night sweat, very tired
7 DPO: Breast sensitivity and tenderness, bloating and gassy.urge to pee.
8 DPO: Gassy, bloating,Breast sensitivity and tenderness, hungry and fatugye.urge to pee.vivid dreams
9 DPO: Itch on my legs and arms!! Breast sensitivity and tenderness, light nausea, cramps, light dizziness, fatigue, but can't sleep well. urge to pee.vivid dreams Dollar store BFN
10 DPO: lower backaches.Breast sensitivity and tenderness (less than before). light nausea. fatigue. light cramps. vivid dreams
11 DPO: I don't feel a thing. Fell actually good, I little worried
12 DPO: AF Symptoms, feel like is soon to arrive :cry: sinus, very hungry
13 DPO: AF Symptoms, feel like is soon to arrive :cry: bad backache


----------



## KayD1025

Please don't take my DPO into too much consideration as I am not 100% positive which day I ovulated. I believe I ovulated on the 10th, so that's what im going off of. My husband and I have been TTC for 6 months now, this month we :sex: every other day since the first day of the month! Testing on the 25th if AF doesn't show her ugly face by the 24th :af: 

*1DPO-5DPO:* On & Off cramps, started since ovulation
*6DPO-* On & off cramps, Little bits of nausea after eating
*7DPO-* On & off cramps, Little bits of nausea, gassy, VERY VIVID DREAM
*8DPO- *CM came back, milky, & watery. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea, VERY VIVID DREAM
*9DPO- *LOTS of CM, very watery. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea, noticed urine is a lot darker in color no matter how much I drink, horrible headache, gassy, woke up in the night with strong metallic taste in my mouth.
*10DPO -* Watery CM, not as much as past 2 days. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea, so tired had to nap during the day, noticed breasts seem heavier and a bit larger, husband agreed :winkwink: urine still darker in color no matter how much I drink, extremely gassy, ANOTHER VERY VIVID DREAM.
*11DPO -* Not too much CM today. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea especially after waking up, so tired again had to nap during the day, urine still darker in color no matter how much I drink. VERY VIVID DREAM
*12DPO -*Took a pregnancy test after 6 hours of sleep, bfn :sad1: Hoping its still too early, Im not loosing hope yet, as I don't know exactly what day I O'd. Still get on & off cramps. Breast feel tender. and heavy. A lot of milky watery CM today. Boobs hurt SO MUCH, had to take off my bra, they feel as though they are burning on fire (NEVER felt this before, even with my daughter)
*13DPO-* Woke up with cramps and a ton of wetness, I was certain that it was AF but...NOPE, not even a hint of it. :af: Good sign?? Cramps on & off still. Boobs a little sore to touch, heavy still. CM later in night was white but sticky, and snot like. Extreme headache. VIVID DREAMS!
*14DPO-* Expected AF date, No show yet. Tested but BFN. Still "feel pregnant". Cervix is even more high, soft, and wet than yesterday, it even feels tighter sealed shut, almost swollen shut! On & off cramps.


Anyone similar?

Really praying for a :bfp: this month!! 

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Native_gurl

Latrying said:


> hey Native, any news yet?

Yes..i got a BFN on a blood pregnancy test. I figured it was over when i started spotting on day 10 because i usually only spot one day before AF. I go to my RE tomorrow to talk about the game plan. I think I will have to get my P4 tested on day 21 this cycle since my period came early and i started spotting so early. Im felling fine though..the fun is in the trying..lol.. I think really that because I already have a child at home it helps me not obsess about the whole situation. Good luck to you all!:hugs:


----------



## anticipating

Leti said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Here is my thread
> 
> 3 DPO: Just hungry and gassy
> 4 DPO: Abdominal cramps and some breast sensitivity, very light backaches and some night sweat, very tired
> 10 DPO: Breast sensitivity and tenderness, bloating and gassy.urge to pee.
> 9 DPO: Gassy, bloating,Breast sensitivity and tenderness, hungry and fatugye.urge to pee.
> 10 DPO: Itch on my legs and arms!! Breast sensitivity and tenderness, light nausea, cramps, light dizziness, fatigue, but can sleep well. urge to pee. Dollar store BFN
> 11 DPO: lower backaches.Breast sensitivity and tenderness (less than before). light nausea. fatigue. light cramps

Welcome... All that sounds very familiar. I am currently waiting for my blood test results. Keep us posted.:happydance::dust:


----------



## Twitter

Hope to see some GREEN soon!

I ovulated Feb. 13 and have a 28 day cycle. TTC 2nd for 16 months. Started taking Fertility Blend for Women and DH is taking Fertility Blend for Men, not sure if my current symptoms are pregnancy or hormone changes!! Patience is a virtue!

*1 dpo* - Breasts are tender to touch

*2 dpo* - Breasts tender, Vivid (and weird) dreams

*3 dpo* - Breasts are no longer tender but nipples hurt to touch. Still dreaming about babies but thinking its all in my head

*4 dpo* - Nipples still sore to touch but no other symptoms

*5 dpo* - Breasts now feel very heavy and full, even hubby notices, also not fitting my bra like usual. Breasts not tender but nipples feel bruised when touched.

*6 dpo* - Breasts still heavy and full and now I notice white pimple looking spots on my aereola and white at the end of my nipples (strange). Still tender to touch. Feeling very tired and ended up falling asleep on the couch around 8:30pm which is unusual for me - bedtime is between 11 and midnight usually. CM has a lotion texture

*7 dpo* - Decided to wear a sports bra today and felt much better. Still have the white spots. Noticed some very light brown color to my CM today and a lotion texture

*8 dpo* - Tested today BFN as if I didnt kmow. The nipple pain is barely there and the fullness has gone down about half. Lots of brown discharge only when peeing. Lots of cramping in the same spot, not like AF just a tightness that doesnt hurt. I dont normally cramp until AF is actually here so this is unusual.

*9 dpo* - Tested and BFN. Woke up and felt really good actually. Breasts feel back to normal, what a difference just a few days makes. Still have brown discharge and a fair amount of it but only when I pee and when I wipe. Have some tugs happening just above my pubic bone again, not as strong as yesterday but definitely there, mostly on the right side. Lower back is tight and by bedtime its sore. Gassy at night. I'm anxious but cautious only because I've had some of these symptoms before and AF came. Will keep updating....

*10 dpo* - BFN again. Slept well with vivid dreams again but nothing about babies. Nipples are only tender to touch. Slight cramping in the morning that has progressed to AF style cramping in the afternoon - so much so that I'm afraid she will show 4 days early and that NEVER happens to me plus discharge is a little more red than brown. DTD with DH last night and had a lot discharge after so that's three days of brown discharge now and not sure if this is normal? Will see how the day goes on.

AF came 4 days early. So sad, I swear these symptoms are torture and turn up month after month and mean nothing when it really comes down to it. On to month 17......
Good luck Ladies!


----------



## toothfairy26

1 dpo- twinges/ almost like o-pain. very tired, weird breakout on chest
2dpo- more pains in ovaries. tired, still have pimples on my chest (never do normally), gassy
3 dpo- same pains in ovaries, headache. Hot flashes 
4 dpo- major headache, same bad pains in lower abdomen. Slightly sore boobs. ZERO appetite . Didn't eat a thing alllll day long. ( not like me at all ) heart burn 
5 dpo- horrible head ache, sore tingly boobs, pains continuing in lower abdomen, hot flashes, having difficulty sleeping, vivid dreams, back aches, heart burn 
6dpo- no head ache today ;) slight pains in abdomen, not as bad today, can't sleep. Awake all night and when I do manage to sleep for a few mins I have horrible dreams very vivid !! Whole boy aches today , especially my back ! Horrible horrible heart burn. Never had this before this tww! I never burp and I have been allll day long . Very uncomfortable ! Tired all day but can't sleep or nap :( this is going to be a long two weeks. Not testing until AF is due so 8 days left.
7DPO - Cm today, not much other days :) worst head ache so far during the TWW. Back is hurting SOO bad ! probably an 7/8 on a scale of 10. shooting pains down the back of my right leg stopping at my knee. can hardly stand on my right foot with out it hurting. heart burn again, was finally able to sleep a little last night :)very tired. hungry but after a few bites i lose my appetite. dizzy spells today on and off.. one week down on this TWW. !!!!
8DPO- 1 year wedding anniversary tonight.. nausea hit hard at dinner. couldn't finish, hot flashes, car sick while going home. cramping. no head ache very sore and burning feeling on nipples lots of ewcm.
9 DPO- pain and burning feeling on nipples, cramping, slight food aversion. very thirsty all day. slightly more urination than normal. top of almost every hour- hour and half.. normally can hold it almost all day at work. lots of ewcm
11 DPO- sore painful boobs today mainly the nipples ( when squeezed I get a milky discharge out of them )!!! Never experienced this before .. Very tempted to test but trying to hold out until after AF is due. Will test Wednesday If she doesn't show on Tuesday. Bloated
12 DPO- Couldn't sleep last night, woke up at 4:30 had to pee then couldn't fall back to sleep until 6:30. very vivid dreams (baby dreams) and others. very thirsty. caved and bought a test today.. wont use it until tomorrow morning which is one day shy of AF. no cramping any more for the last few days. hoping this is a GOOD sign.
13 DPO- BFN this am. Hoping I'm one of those girls who don't get their BFP for a few days after AF is due. Fingers xed . Cm today . No other symptoms today. 
14 DPO- AF due today. No show so far :) stay away bitc* ! Bad Head ache, weird pain/ tingly feeling in my right leg. Moody, realy bloated. Going to wait until Friday to test again if AF is a no show . Then ill be 3 days late . Please let these be good signs !
15 DPO- no AF again :). 1 day late . Very tired, slight cramping . Frequent urination,5 times in 4 hrs at work today. Took a two hr nap at home already (snow day got sent home early ;)) still peeing almost every hr. may test tomorrow at 2 Days late. But we will see.
16 DPO- BFN again today but still no AF.. Urinating alot still. Bloated boobs feel really heavy. Will wait u til AF comes or get a BFP. Fingers still x-ed
17 DPO- no symptoms other than being tired. Still no AF ...
18 DPO- very painful boobs ! ! Extreme exhaustion . Still no AF or any sign she is coming . 4 days late today
19 DPO- no AF again not even a sign she's coming .. Boobs still painful but no other symptoms. Gonna test next week and see where I stand if she hasn't shown .
20 DPO- no AF. Very sick today. Nauseous, almost throwing up every second . Terrible stomach problems (tmi). Migraine from hell. Caved an took a dollar store pregnancy test. BFN. What is going on. I guess perhaps I could be getting sick .
21 DPO- no AF. Very sick again. Stayed home from work. Nauseous, stomach issues, feeling exhausted, every bone in my body hurts. Feeling like I have the flu....took a test today. BFN
22 DPO- feeling much better today no symptoms today. Only,lots of ewcm! AF is now 8 days late
23 DPO- no symptoms 
24- DPO- no symptoms
25 DPO- no symptoms 
26 DPO- no symptoms. No AF took a test. BFN !!!


----------



## justsmilexo

Loving this thread ! I'm not 100% sure on when I ovulated but im thinking it was on the 15th and I have a 35 day cycle TTC #1 this is my second month trying

1dpo- Ewcm

2dpo- some cramping, ewcm (backaches,which is still happing but in the normal for me)

3dpo- twinges left side, getting headaches on and off, sneezing 

4dpo- twinges left side, still getting headaches sneezing like crazy, stuffed nose

5dpo- stretchy ewcm, constipated, headaches, sneezing, stuffy nose

6dpo- very hard twinges in my left side and all of the symptoms above still

7dpo-8dpo- ewcm, headache, aching under right armpit and cramps both side

9dpo- same symptoms as before, took a FRER BFN (maybe still too early? :( )tweeked the test maybe faint bfp!

10dpo- tested again with fmu i swear i can still see a super faint bfp (maybe its all in my head) ewcm, nipples feel a little sensitive

11dpo- creamy thick ewcm but other then that no other symptoms 

12dpo- a little nauseas in the am, tested with CBD said not pregnant (since its such a sensitive test maybe its still early for it to detect) hoping I am ! but until i see two lines easily or a pregnant on a digital im not pregnant :(

13dpo- constipated, nausea throughout the day, tired, out of breath from just walking up and down the stairs to do laundry 

14dpo- One day late now and no sign of AF, Sneezing

15dpo- Tested again with Frer Digital and it was a BFN (just waiting for AF now so i can start again)

16dpo- sharp pains shooting in my side and boobs, constipated 

17dpo- constipated, nausea throughout the day

18dpo- (Af 5 days late now cd40 regular cycle 35 but last month it came on cd41) I wish Af would show already, this month has been dragging :( If AF dose not show by Friday i will test again but i have a feeling im out since i was 2 days late when i took the FRER digital.. 

19dpo- nauseous this morning, headache, ewcm, feeling out of breath 

20dpo- slept so long today, sharp pain in boobs, headache, small cramps (didnt last more then 2 minutes)

21dpo- Boobs are kinda sore bfn on frer ( 8 days late now ) im getting a little annoyed now since AF just wont show up already !! since im obviously not pregnant 

22dpo- hard pinching feeling in my back 

23dpo- brown cm 

24dpo- AF Finally here !! i couldn't be happier to see her:) (on to the next month good luck all of you)


AF 1 day late as of march 1st, I hope she stays away for all of us !! FingersX


----------



## calm

Twitter said:


> Hope to see some GREEN soon!
> 
> I ovulated Feb. 13 and have a 28 day cycle. TTC 2nd for 16 months. Started taking Fertility Blend for Women and DH is taking Fertility Blend for Men, not sure if my current symptoms are pregnancy or hormone changes!! Patience is a virtue!
> 
> *1 dpo* - Breasts are tender to touch
> 
> *2 dpo* - Breasts tender, Vivid (and weird) dreams
> 
> *3 dpo* - Breasts are no longer tender but nipples hurt to touch. Still dreaming about babies but thinking its all in my head
> 
> *4 dpo* - Nipples still sore to touch but no other symptoms
> 
> *5 dpo* - Breasts now feel very heavy and full, even hubby notices, also not fitting my bra like usual. Breasts not tender but nipples feel bruised when touched.
> 
> *6 dpo* - Breasts still heavy and full and now I notice white pimple looking spots on my aereola and white at the end of my nipples (strange). Still tender to touch. Feeling very tired and ended up falling asleep on the couch around 8:30pm which is unusual for me - bedtime is between 11 and midnight usually. CM has a lotion texture
> 
> *7 dpo* - Decided to wear a sports bra today and felt much better. Still have the white spots. Noticed some very light brown color to my CM todayand a lotion texture
> 
> *8 dpo* - Tested today BFN as if I didnt kmow. The nipple pain is barely there and the fullness has gone down about half. Lots of brown discharge only when peeing. Lots of cramping in the same spot, not like AF just a tightness that doesnt hurt. I dont normally cramp until AF is actually here so this ks unusual.

Wow, everyone symptoms sound really good, but yours screamed pregnancy to me! Good luck everyone and lots of :dust: !


----------



## miracle2B

i Ovulated on February 14, Im pretty sure i did from both sides this month because of all my cramping on both sides!! Im on cycle day 22 right now on a 28-30 day cycle, which makes me 8 DPO. The list sounds a bit crazy considering im only 8 dpo, but i NEVER get headaches. ive had maybe 2-5 in my whole life. and i have also never cramped this early and this much before AF! Hope this is the month!! ttc #1!
Symptoms so far:

1 DPO- ALOT of cramping

2 DPO- ALOT of cramping, feels like im going to start my period WAY to early, hard cervix

3 DPO- cramping, twinges, feel like im going to start my period,soft cervix

4 DPO- Headaches on and off, cramping, soft cervix

5 DPO- Headaches on and off, very moody(everything dh says to me i feel offended by!)soft cervix

6 DPO- Headaches on and off, cramping on and off, moody, couldnt sleep till 3:30 am,unusually hungry, soft cervix 

7 DPO- headaches on and off, moody, could cry over anything,unusually hungry, constipated,soft cervix( took a test in the am with a FRER, i know i know WAY to early.felt like i saw a glimpse of something, took a pic and tweaked it a lil and it did show a line, but still sketchy cuz so early. probably just imagining things)


8 DPO- breasts tender,Headaches already in the am,caved again and Took another test.. bfn..Decided im not testing untill af is due!!

9 DPO- breasts noticabally larger and very very sore!! af type cramping(thinking af is on its way early this time around:(, i think i had a couple blood spots but im not sure because it blended in with my underwear stringy white cm and "wet" feeling constantly. Headaches

10 DPO-breasts sore, "wet feeling", constipated, EWCM,caved and bfn:(

11 DPO-breasts sore, constipated, EWCM..not cramping..but it feels like my periods about to start:(

**i kinda cant help but have hope this month since my cervix is so high still at this point in my cycle and still soft!which isnt normal, and im usually completely dry before AF! Just when i get af type cramps im doubtful:(...Reall really really really hopeand pray this is our month!****

12 Dpo-runny nose,hungry, feels like af is about to arrive,cervix soft and high still..Bfn

13 Dpo-headaches, sharp cramping through the night feels like af will arrive any second. probably tomorrow:( 99.9% sure im out due to all this AF cramping and stomach aches im having!Hungry!

14 Dpo-gassy, Brown blood when i wiped this morning, thought af was here so i put a tampon in and 4 hours later took it out and absolutley nothing on it! besides cm! weird!!Still have alot of cramping and constant wet feeling so maybe shel arrive later today.. usually if i spot though its constant not just once..and doesnt happen often.(later at about 10 pm got a very sharp twinge in abdominem and i spotted a bit.nothing after that)

15 dpo-headaches,spotting, diarreah, still nofull af...constantly feel like shes here though! thinking shel be here later today or tomorrow..af got me!


----------



## Maxie

Loving this thread, can't wait to see everyone's results!


----------



## Twitter

calm said:


> Twitter said:
> 
> 
> Hope to see some GREEN soon!
> 
> I ovulated Feb. 13 and have a 28 day cycle. TTC 2nd for 16 months. Started taking Fertility Blend for Women and DH is taking Fertility Blend for Men, not sure if my current symptoms are pregnancy or hormone changes!! Patience is a virtue!
> 
> *1 dpo* - Breasts are tender to touch
> 
> *2 dpo* - Breasts tender, Vivid (and weird) dreams
> 
> *3 dpo* - Breasts are no longer tender but nipples hurt to touch. Still dreaming about babies but thinking its all in my head
> 
> *4 dpo* - Nipples still sore to touch but no other symptoms
> 
> *5 dpo* - Breasts now feel very heavy and full, even hubby notices, also not fitting my bra like usual. Breasts not tender but nipples feel bruised when touched.
> 
> *6 dpo* - Breasts still heavy and full and now I notice white pimple looking spots on my aereola and white at the end of my nipples (strange). Still tender to touch. Feeling very tired and ended up falling asleep on the couch around 8:30pm which is unusual for me - bedtime is between 11 and midnight usually. CM has a lotion texture
> 
> *7 dpo* - Decided to wear a sports bra today and felt much better. Still have the white spots. Noticed some very light brown color to my CM todayand a lotion texture
> 
> *8 dpo* - Tested today BFN as if I didnt kmow. The nipple pain is barely there and the fullness has gone down about half. Lots of brown discharge only when peeing. Lots of cramping in the same spot, not like AF just a tightness that doesnt hurt. I dont normally cramp until AF is actually here so this ks unusual.
> 
> Wow, everyone symptoms sound really good, but yours screamed pregnancy to me! Good luck everyone and lots of :dust: !Click to expand...

Thanks!!! That made me feel really good! My bff had a dream too! lol hope that's a sign. Staying positive!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsS031

Great thread!! I will update each day, I'm only about 2-3dpo

*2dpo*- Gassy, sore breast on right side, peeing every hour, broke out on my face, cramping like AF is about to come and she isn't due for another 10 days.
*3dpo* - Gassy, creamy CM, light cramping


----------



## Dantes Mom

9dpo had no major symptoms just the odd twinge. Taken hpt the last 2 days know it's early so got bfns not feeling too positive though xx


----------



## Twitter

Bumping for updates and new tww symptoms!


----------



## dolly5x3

6dpo light cramping only on the left side
7dpo cramping last only for a couple hours then goes away, stuffy nose when I woke up 
8dpo stuffy nose when waking up, slight sore throat, feel like I'm getting a cold but it goes away later in the day
9dpo light cramping on left side, get cold in a house that is usually very warm to me/chills, feel tired not long after waking up
10dpo light cramping, feeling tired early in the day but find it hard to fall asleep at night
11dpo light cramping still on the left side only, still can't fall asleep at night although feeling tired
12dpo increased cm 
13dpo light cramping lots of cm
14dpo lots of white cm felt like af came kept going to the bathroom to check but nothing af due today
15 dpo still no af, lots of cm still wet feeling, bump on roof of mouth. Not sure what its called but I always get them when I'm sick, constipated
16dpo current) woke up with sore throat, still lots of cm wet feeling, no af, gassy, constipated (sorry for tmi)
All the way from o day up until about 13 dpo had sore bbs. They usually last until I habe my period n for the first couple days of it
Bbs just started hurting a little again today. Also around 13 or 14 dpo I noticed the dots (don't know the name) on my areolas are kind of red and more noticeable. Af is currently two days late still haven't tested yet though. Kind of nervous lol gunna wait maybe a day or two more in case af shows up late.


----------



## Twitter

Wow Dolly! Sounds promising!


----------



## moose31

Dolly my symptoms are pretty much identical but I am only 12dpo .... tempted to test tommarrow but may wait and see if i am late...


----------



## dolly5x3

I'm trying to wait until monday which would make af 4 days late. >__< I'm so tempted to test already though.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hi ladies. I hope you are all well. Not long until testing time for most of us :happydance:. For those that have already reached or have gone past their AF due date, I really hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:

I've noticed that a lot of us are having AF-like cramping. So I did some googling. I don't want to get anyone's hopes up too much, but just thought that I'd share. A lot of websites that I've looked at, there are ladies talking about unusually early AF-like cramping. Some say it could be implantation. A LOT of these ladies went on to get a bfp, but of course some didn't.

I hope it is a good sign.


----------



## Twitter

Jelly.Bean said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you are all well. Not long until testing time for most of us :happydance:. For those that have already reached or have gone past their AF due date, I really hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of us are having AF-like cramping. So I did some googling. I don't want to get anyone's hopes up too much, but just thought that I'd share. A lot of websites that I've looked at, there are ladies talking about unusually early AF-like cramping. Some say it could be implantation. A LOT of these ladies went on to get a bfp, but of course some didn't.
> 
> I hope it is a good sign.


Thanks for the reassurance JB. I had about 4 hours of seriously strong AF cramps today and it freaked me out a bit actually. I'm having brownish discharge that's even a little more reddish today too. 11dpo tomorrow with AF due at 14dpo so just a few more days to know for sure.
I also bought some FRER 5 day early tests today cause I've been using the Internet Cheapies so far. Will test tomorrow morning!! Good Luck to you too!

EDIT: AF came 4 days early. :(
Good luck ladies


----------



## DixieChick42

Twitter said:


> Jelly.Bean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I hope you are all well. Not long until testing time for most of us :happydance:. For those that have already reached or have gone past their AF due date, I really hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of us are having AF-like cramping. So I did some googling. I don't want to get anyone's hopes up too much, but just thought that I'd share. A lot of websites that I've looked at, there are ladies talking about unusually early AF-like cramping. Some say it could be implantation. A LOT of these ladies went on to get a bfp, but of course some didn't.
> 
> I hope it is a good sign.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance JB. I had about 4 hours of seriously strong AF cramps today and it freaked me out a bit actually. I'm having brownish discharge that's even a little more reddish today too. 11dpo tomorrow with AF due at 14dpo so just a few more days to know for sure.
> I also bought some FRER 5 day early tests today cause I've been using the Internet Cheapies so far. Will test tomorrow morning!! Good Luck to you too!
> 
> EDIT: AF came 4 days early. :(
> Good luck ladiesClick to expand...

Sorry Twitter :(


----------



## Leti

Oh no Twitter ! sorry to hear that!!! there will always be next month :(


----------



## LittleBowPeep

Here I go....love this thread!

I believe I o'd on February 17th dtd on February 18th. My honey was out of town February 14th-17th and we also dtd before he left. I don't know my chances because of the weird timing gap. This was our first month of trying although with the travel schedule not a good one. (last month we stopped using condoms but not until January 20th well after I o'd)

1-5 DPO Not many symptons felt pretty good/normal
February 22- 5 DPO Slight cramping today and a little sleepy. NMC not due until March 3rd or so.
February 23rd 6 DPO Mild cramping in cervix off and on, lower back ache (don't know if it's in my head lol
February 24th 7 DPO Very mild cramping, itchy skin, creamy cm
February 25th 8 DPO Feel like AF is on her way but I'm not due till around Feb 2nd or so. Little lazy- tired today. Slight pulling sensation from right side. Very hungry today
February 26th 9 DPO I feel nothing as of the afternoon.
February 27th 10 DPO Same as yesterday. I'm not sure my chances this month. We did not dtd till 18th in evening (hubby out of town) I think I o'd on the 17th. Heard a lot of mixed info on how long you have after O to get pregnant.
February 28th 11 DPO major headache that lasted a few minutes, slight pressure in pelvis.
March 1st 12 DPO Very hungry, today headaches again.
March 2nd 13 DPO feel like AF is coming. very light period symptoms that lasted all night. Waiting on AF should be due tomorrow.
March 3rd 14 DPO AF due today or tomorrow no sign but I FEEL like she's here. Period symptoms come for hours at a time then I feel normal again. Also, I've been waking up in the middle of the night to eat. Weird! Had a huge wedge piece of banana bread at 3am.
March 4th 15 DPO No AF yet. Period like symptoms off and on. I've had a wet nose (not stuffy this whole time in the tww) A little breast tenderness. Took a test and saw a very very faint line?? Maybe I'm just trying to see one LOL. Will test again tomorrow if AF does not come today.
March 5th 16 DPO Tested very faint line using internet cheapies again not sure if it is a line or not? feels like AF is here all the symptoms -but nothing. I'm 2-3 days late today. I have a good feeling. If I am I'm one one those people who don't test positive till very late. Felling slightly queasy. Period like symptoms. Slight breast tenderness. High energy. TODAY PM LIGHT SPOTTING RED PINK THE BROWN? NOT SURE IF ITS AF OR SOMETHING ELSE. WILL KEEP YA'LL POSTED

Full blown AF March 5th- This month me husband will be home the entire month. I have been trying not to think about ttc 


MARCH 
I think I o'd March 18, 19, 20th? Will post DPO again.
March 20th- 21st 1-2 DPO Very very sensitive nipples but I read that it is also caused by o'ing.
March 22nd 25th 3 dpo-6 dpo Not much to report trying to take my mind off the tww.
March 26th 7 DPO slight cramping and insomnia & weird shooting pains on my left side came every 15 minutes for a few hours.
March 27th 8 DPO slight cramping and insomnia feeling warn wet nose BFN
March 28th 9 DPO slight cramping almost like af is coming but not due for another week and insomnia. feeling warn
March 29th 10 DPO hungry, tired but can't sleep, metallic taste, wet nose
March 30 11 DPO Starving and wolfing down food at meals...lol Took a test- do I see a faint line? Took 6 more I swear I can see something on all of them...I think I'm going crazy. New brand I've never used from the 99 cent store. I have been testing for 3 months with dollar store tests so I don't know if these readings are normal? Will test again tomorrow. Been so obsessed with baby thoughts.
March 31st 12 DPO Took a few more 99 cent tests today (6 total lol). They have all come up with the same faint, very faint line. I did some research on evap. lines and then after reading think they could be just that evap lines. Because the lines appeared after 15 minutes to 1 hour and very very hard to see. Had some cramping off and on. I think I feel prego...hope full wishing I guess. No real other symptoms but a headache and feeling a little more cm then normal. I don't temp normally but feel like my body is running warm. Bubbly guts all day too.
April 1st 13 DPO Took a 99 cent store test first thing this morning and the faint line appeared after 5 minutes  Still not convienced though because it looks like the same evap lines from the last few days.....very cautious as AF is not due here till Thursday. In the evening I had more intense cramps lasting several hours. I also had some brown/pink spotting for about 2 hours it was very light possible Implantation? I have also felt very bloated and puffy. Not going to test again till Wednesday I want to know for sure. I'm 75% sure I'm preggo but scared of being disappointed.
April 2nd 14 DPO AF got me I was so sure this month. :-(


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I'm sorry to hear that Twitter :hugs: I really hope that next month is your month.


----------



## calm

I'm sorry to hear that Twitter :(


----------



## Dantes Mom

Just turned my post green :) only 10dpo so keep your hopes up ladies! Xx


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Woohoo congratulations :happydance: I hope it's a super sticky bean.


----------



## ready2Bmum

I LOVE the idea of this thread.
Me:
7th month ttc
round 3 of clomid 50mg cd2-6
metformin 500mg daily
prenatal vits him/her
opks & digi opk to confirm
preseed & softcups

cd11 - sex. pain on left ovary side.
cd13 - sex. preseed during sex. lying down for 2 hours, then softcup with preseed in it.
cd14 - +OPK around 12am (neg before that) confirmed with digi. sex in am. presed during sex, lying down for 40 mins, then softcup with preseed in it.
cd15 - +OPK in am, neg by 4pm. I believe I ovulated today. sex in am AND in pm. preseed in am, no preseed in pm. softcup with preseed in it after 40 mins both times.

1dpo - eating pineapple & brazil nuts
2dpo - eating pineapple & brazil nuts. strong left ovary pain. loose bm.
3dpo - eating pineapple & brazil nuts. stuffy nose. loose bm. lower back ache.
4dpo - pinching on left side throughout the day. exhausted in the morning, tired throughout the day. light heartburn.
5dpo - small amount of white sticky cm. light heartburn. tired.
6dpo - took hpt -neg. So annoyed with myself. Tightening in abdomen in pm.
7dpo - woke at 5am with an extreme headache. Took 2 paracetamol. Headache just as bad + nausea by 7am. Finally easing by 8am but not competely gone.

(the left side pain is something Ive been experiencing since starting clomid.)


----------



## justsmilexo

I can't wait any longer I need to poas  sending dp to get a FRER since the only test i have in the house is a CBD and i dont want to waste it since i know they can give me a neg if im not late from AF. I think im 9 or 10 dpo so wish me luck ladies ill be testing soonish!


----------



## justsmilexo

BFN for me ladies :( im hoping its still to early. hoping the witch stays away from us and we get our BFP !! Fingersx


----------



## Latrying

KayD1025 said:


> Please don't take my DPO into too much consideration as I am not 100% positive which day I ovulated. I believe I ovulated on the 10th, so that's what im going off of. My husband and I have been TTC for 6 months now, this month we :sex: every other day since the first day of the month! Testing on the 25th if AF doesn't show her ugly face by the 24th :af:
> 
> *1DPO-5DPO:* On & Off cramps, started since ovulation
> *6DPO-* On & off cramps, Little bits of nausea after eating
> *7DPO-* On & off cramps, Little bits of nausea, gassy, VERY VIVID DREAM
> *8DPO- *CM came back, milky, & watery. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea, VERY VIVID DREAM
> *9DPO- *LOTS of CM, very watery. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea, noticed urine is a lot darker in color no matter how much I drink, horrible headache, gassy, woke up in the night with strong metallic taste in my mouth.
> *10DPO -* Watery CM, not as much as past 2 days. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea, so tired had to nap during the day, noticed breasts seem heavier and a bit larger, husband agreed :winkwink: urine still darker in color no matter how much I drink, extremely gassy, ANOTHER VERY VIVID DREAM.
> *11DPO -* Not too much CM today. On & off cramps, little bits of nausea especially after waking up, so tired again had to nap during the day, urine still darker in color no matter how much I drink. VERY VIVID DREAM
> *12DPO -*Took a pregnancy test after 6 hours of sleep, bfn :sad1: Hoping its still too early, Im not loosing hope yet, as I don't know exactly what day I O'd. Still get on & off cramps. Breast feel tender. and heavy. A lot of milky watery CM today. Boobs hurt SO MUCH, had to take off my bra, they feel as though they are burning on fire (NEVER felt this before, even with my daughter)
> *13DPO-* Woke up with cramps and a ton of wetness, I was certain that it was AF but...NOPE, not even a hint of it. :af: Good sign?? Cramps on & off still. Boobs a little sore to touch, heavy still. CM later in night was white but sticky, and snot like. Extreme headache. VIVID DREAMS!
> *14DPO-* Expected AF date, No show yet. Tested but BFN. Still "feel pregnant". Cervix is even more high, soft, and wet than yesterday, it even feels tighter sealed shut, almost swollen shut! On & off cramps.
> 
> 
> Anyone similar?
> 
> Really praying for a :bfp: this month!!
> 
> Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust to us all :dust: :hugs:

HEY Kayd!

Yes I am going through the similar thing. I am 14DPO - been having vivid dreams for over a week, no AF and cervix also very high yet a nother BFN this morning! As well as my boobs are a bit sore on the sides and almost near my armpits. i don't even get that on AF... Unless its Clomid giving me these weird symptoms. I also just feel pregnant... I wake up with heartburn etc. Super strange! AF is due anytime from today until thursday!


----------



## Latrying

Native_gurl said:


> Latrying said:
> 
> 
> hey Native, any news yet?
> 
> Yes..i got a BFN on a blood pregnancy test. I figured it was over when i started spotting on day 10 because i usually only spot one day before AF. I go to my RE tomorrow to talk about the game plan. I think I will have to get my P4 tested on day 21 this cycle since my period came early and i started spotting so early. Im felling fine though..the fun is in the trying..lol.. I think really that because I already have a child at home it helps me not obsess about the whole situation. Good luck to you all!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thats sucky! I am 14dpo and got a BFN this morning AF due today... but i am just going with the it will happen when it should happen... everything at the right time! :hugs:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

And the stupid witch showed up :growlmad: another red post booooo


----------



## Leti

I'm out ladies, I got me AF this morning Good luck to the rest of you :dust:


----------



## DixieChick42

So sorry AJ, Jelly.Bean and Leti :(


----------



## KayD1025

Aww, so sorry to all of you ladies!! Really pray that next month is your month!! :hugs:

Good luck, God bless, and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## AJCart

I'm out too.


----------



## poppy144

I LOVE this thread and have been following it since the start- thought I'd post my symptoms this month. Today I'm 10 Dpo.

Dpo 1-3 nothing except a really foul mood on Dpo 3!
Dpo 4 - dizzy and lightheaded first thing
Dpo 5 - constipated, felt sick when I woke and again in afternoon. Hungry all day
Dpo 6 - dizzy first thing, slight sick feeling. Pulling in tummy
Dpo 7 - dizzy lots last night when up with my ds. Felt sick all afternoon. Think I have a cold coming on
Dpo 8- sick feeling in pm. Heavy feeling in tummy
Dpo 9 - dizzy again today, very tired had a snooze mid day with ds felt sick all day. Loose stools in morning.
Dpo 10- dizzy again. Sick feeling this morning but better this pm. Feels like I have tummy ache but not cramping! 

Adding last few days...
Dpo 11- felt sick first thing. Needed a number 2 and constipated in the pm. A few cramps was sure AF was gonna appear any moment. Skin itchy. Spotted last thing so thought I was def out.
Dpo 12- tested - BFN. Felt sick in pm. Cramping again. Tender boobies ( the only time in the tww) so very tired. Sore neck. The weird thing I found was a burning feeling in my tummy and legs - it's the only way I can describe it. Thought then that something was different to other months.
Dpo 13- tested V faint BFP felt sick nod cramping
Dpo 14 -BFP with a clear blue digi!

I'm not sure whether to test tomorrow or wait till AF is due on Friday. What's interesting this month is my hips have been agony the last 3 nights ( had severe SPD in last pregnancy), or it could just be the cold weather.
Thinking it could go either way with me this month. 2 months ago I was convinced we were pregnant and i just came on early! I hate the 2WW!!
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## justsmilexo

poppy144 said:


> I LOVE this thread and have been following it since the start- thought I'd post my symptoms this month. Today I'm 10 Dpo.
> 
> Dpo 1-3 nothing except a really foul mood on Dpo 3!
> Dpo 4 - dizzy and lightheaded first thing
> Dpo 5 - constipated, felt sick when I woke and again in afternoon. Hungry all day
> Dpo 6 - dizzy first thing, slight sick feeling. Pulling in tummy
> Dpo 7 - dizzy lots last night when up with my ds. Felt sick all afternoon. Think I have a cold coming on
> Dpo 8- sick feeling in pm. Heavy feeling in tummy
> Dpo 9 - dizzy again today, very tired had a snooze mid day with ds felt sick all day. Loose stools in morning.
> Dpo 10- dizzy again. Sick feeling this morning but better this pm. Feels like I have tummy ache but not cramping!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to test tomorrow or wait till AF is due on Friday. What's interesting this month is my hips have been agony the last 3 nights ( had severe SPD in last pregnancy), or it could just be the cold weather.
> Thinking it could go either way with me this month. 2 months ago I was convinced we were pregnant and i just came on early! I hate the 2WW!!
> Good luck everyone xx

 I defiantly think you should wait! your symptoms sound pretty good to me!
sorry to all the ladies that had the witch show up :( hopefully next month will be your lucky month.


----------



## poppy144

justsmilexo said:


> poppy144 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE this thread and have been following it since the start- thought I'd post my symptoms this month. Today I'm 10 Dpo.
> 
> Dpo 1-3 nothing except a really foul mood on Dpo 3!
> Dpo 4 - dizzy and lightheaded first thing
> Dpo 5 - constipated, felt sick when I woke and again in afternoon. Hungry all day
> Dpo 6 - dizzy first thing, slight sick feeling. Pulling in tummy
> Dpo 7 - dizzy lots last night when up with my ds. Felt sick all afternoon. Think I have a cold coming on
> Dpo 8- sick feeling in pm. Heavy feeling in tummy
> Dpo 9 - dizzy again today, very tired had a snooze mid day with ds felt sick all day. Loose stools in morning.
> Dpo 10- dizzy again. Sick feeling this morning but better this pm. Feels like I have tummy ache but not cramping!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to test tomorrow or wait till AF is due on Friday. What's interesting this month is my hips have been agony the last 3 nights ( had severe SPD in last pregnancy), or it could just be the cold weather.
> Thinking it could go either way with me this month. 2 months ago I was convinced we were pregnant and i just came on early! I hate the 2WW!!
> Good luck everyone xx
> 
> I defiantly think you should wait! your symptoms sound pretty good to me!
> sorry to all the ladies that had the witch show up :( hopefully next month will be your lucky month.Click to expand...

I know... It's prob too early to test but its driving me insane these last few days! I wish we'd pee green or something as soon as we have conception!!!:dohh:


----------



## justsmilexo

poppy144 said:


> justsmilexo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy144 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE this thread and have been following it since the start- thought I'd post my symptoms this month. Today I'm 10 Dpo.
> 
> Dpo 1-3 nothing except a really foul mood on Dpo 3!
> Dpo 4 - dizzy and lightheaded first thing
> Dpo 5 - constipated, felt sick when I woke and again in afternoon. Hungry all day
> Dpo 6 - dizzy first thing, slight sick feeling. Pulling in tummy
> Dpo 7 - dizzy lots last night when up with my ds. Felt sick all afternoon. Think I have a cold coming on
> Dpo 8- sick feeling in pm. Heavy feeling in tummy
> Dpo 9 - dizzy again today, very tired had a snooze mid day with ds felt sick all day. Loose stools in morning.
> Dpo 10- dizzy again. Sick feeling this morning but better this pm. Feels like I have tummy ache but not cramping!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to test tomorrow or wait till AF is due on Friday. What's interesting this month is my hips have been agony the last 3 nights ( had severe SPD in last pregnancy), or it could just be the cold weather.
> Thinking it could go either way with me this month. 2 months ago I was convinced we were pregnant and i just came on early! I hate the 2WW!!
> Good luck everyone xx
> 
> I defiantly think you should wait! your symptoms sound pretty good to me!
> sorry to all the ladies that had the witch show up :( hopefully next month will be your lucky month.Click to expand...
> 
> I know... It's prob too early to test but its driving me insane these last few days! I wish we'd pee green or something as soon as we have conception!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

 i just laughed out loud :haha: i wish that could happen! also if u want to test that bad just do it if you have some tests around the house, just dont beat yourself up over a bfn if you get one because its defiantly still to early i think but maybe not! i hope you get your bfp this early that would be great i have my fingersx for ya


----------



## lauren86

LMP- Feb 9 and my cycle is usually 26 days but sometimes 28..
Today is 5DPO

1DPO- Nothing really 
2DPO- Wanted chocolate M&M's REAL BAD! LOL, Runny nose (Just the right nostril) Strange....- Started feeling like I was getting sick but didnt feel bad- just the symptoms. Cramping on left side
3DPO- Still have congestion...sleepy/tired
4DPO- Tired/sleepy, congestion, BB's sore...maybe just my nipples, it's hard to tell. Really thirsty (IDK if thats because I cant breathe through my nose and I am breathing through my mouth instead...)
5DPO- Dont really have an appetite, except wanting chocolate chip cookies. Face is breaking out, nipples sore and hard most of the time, Congestion, tired, gassy

TWW is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to wait until 3/3 to test....that makes it 11DPO....That's a start right??!?!?!?!?! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## anticipating

justsmilexo said:


> poppy144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justsmilexo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy144 said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE this thread and have been following it since the start- thought I'd post my symptoms this month. Today I'm 10 Dpo.
> 
> Dpo 1-3 nothing except a really foul mood on Dpo 3!
> Dpo 4 - dizzy and lightheaded first thing
> Dpo 5 - constipated, felt sick when I woke and again in afternoon. Hungry all day
> Dpo 6 - dizzy first thing, slight sick feeling. Pulling in tummy
> Dpo 7 - dizzy lots last night when up with my ds. Felt sick all afternoon. Think I have a cold coming on
> Dpo 8- sick feeling in pm. Heavy feeling in tummy
> Dpo 9 - dizzy again today, very tired had a snooze mid day with ds felt sick all day. Loose stools in morning.
> Dpo 10- dizzy again. Sick feeling this morning but better this pm. Feels like I have tummy ache but not cramping!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to test tomorrow or wait till AF is due on Friday. What's interesting this month is my hips have been agony the last 3 nights ( had severe SPD in last pregnancy), or it could just be the cold weather.
> Thinking it could go either way with me this month. 2 months ago I was convinced we were pregnant and i just came on early! I hate the 2WW!!
> Good luck everyone xx
> 
> I defiantly think you should wait! your symptoms sound pretty good to me!
> sorry to all the ladies that had the witch show up :( hopefully next month will be your lucky month.Click to expand...
> 
> I know... It's prob too early to test but its driving me insane these last few days! I wish we'd pee green or something as soon as we have conception!!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> i just laughed out loud :haha: i wish that could happen! also if u want to test that bad just do it if you have some tests around the house, just dont beat yourself up over a bfn if you get one because its defiantly still to early i think but maybe not! i hope you get your bfp this early that would be great i have my fingersx for yaClick to expand...

I just laughed out loud too... that would be so awesome.... how come mother nature didn't come up with that one?


----------



## dolly5x3

Just a quick update. Its monday and still no af, making her 4 days late now. Been cramping on and off making me think she'sgoing to show up but nothing. I've been really congested and had a sore throat for the past couple days. Felt like throwing up yesterday morning, actually gagged a couple times >__< not sure if its from being congested though. Haven't tested yet still! Almost bought a test last night but the cramping is making me confused :/ not sure if af is going to just show up late. Although she's never been this late before


----------



## miracle2B

dolly5x3 said:


> Just a quick update. Its monday and still no af, making her 4 days late now. Been cramping on and off making me think she'sgoing to show up but nothing. I've been really congested and had a sore throat for the past couple days. Felt like throwing up yesterday morning, actually gagged a couple times >__< not sure if its from being congested though. Haven't tested yet still! Almost bought a test last night but the cramping is making me confused :/ not sure if af is going to just show up late. Although she's never been this late before


TEST! lol i wouldve tested a million times already!! Goodluck!!:)


----------



## anticipating

miracle2B said:


> dolly5x3 said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. Its monday and still no af, making her 4 days late now. Been cramping on and off making me think she'sgoing to show up but nothing. I've been really congested and had a sore throat for the past couple days. Felt like throwing up yesterday morning, actually gagged a couple times >__< not sure if its from being congested though. Haven't tested yet still! Almost bought a test last night but the cramping is making me confused :/ not sure if af is going to just show up late. Although she's never been this late before
> 
> 
> TEST! lol i wouldve tested a million times already!! Goodluck!!:)Click to expand...

YES!!! Test and Tell!!!!!


----------



## justsmilexo

dolly5x3 said:


> Just a quick update. Its monday and still no af, making her 4 days late now. Been cramping on and off making me think she'sgoing to show up but nothing. I've been really congested and had a sore throat for the past couple days. Felt like throwing up yesterday morning, actually gagged a couple times >__< not sure if its from being congested though. Haven't tested yet still! Almost bought a test last night but the cramping is making me confused :/ not sure if af is going to just show up late. Although she's never been this late before

Omg i would have tested already !! You defiantly should test!!!


----------



## brismommy

I am 3 Dpo today I O'ed on 2-22 plan to start testing on march 6th
1 Dpo--- no symptoms no obvious CM
2 Dpo--- no symptoms no obvious CM
3 Dpo--- cream like CM, slight twinges in lower back and abdomen, headache,
some major hot flashes like when i was on clomid.
4 Dpo--- cream like CM, headache, and very weird dreams last night, stronger twinges in lower abdomen
major hot flashes
5 Dpo--- Still got the hot flashes though i am sure they are from the clomid. I am also very sick tonight. it just came on all of a sudden hope its not the flu or anything. really sharp pain like a mild cramp in my lower abdomen...
6 Dpo--- I keep getting these weird twinges in my back im not sure what they are. And really bad cramps. I feel alot better this morning though so far i feel completely normal
7 Dpo--- Cramps are still there completely weird because AF is not due for 10 more days
cramps disappeared middle of the day... no other symptoms noticed.
8 Dpo--- I woke up this morning sick to my stomach... it passed quickly and now its weird but i have no symptoms for the rest of today. Just a few more days till testing may this post turn green
9 Dpo--- still getting sick in the morning but weird thing is i felt sick at night to... more cramping. starting to think AF is on the way
10 Dpo--- This morning i feel fine not sick at all except a sore throat... but i also feel sad kinda like i know that im not pregnant... hoping im wrong... as the day went on i started feeling sick to my stomach and very very tired... idk... hope its a good sign
11 Dpo--- Still not feeling very good today... testing tomorrow so hoping for good news
12 Dpo--- Sore throat and an awful taste in my mouth... BFN on a FRER this morning so I am thinking this is not my month but I will try again in a few days just incase
I had really sharp pains in my side... not sure what it was
13 Dpo--- throat is still sore... my stomach is very bloated today... and my boobs are sore right under my arm.
14 Dpo--- no real symptoms
15 Dpo--- random nosebleeds ( my first one ever) thick white creamy cm
16 Dpo--- thick white creamy cm


----------



## aspiringmum

Hi, I'm 100% new to the site and we are new TTC'ers. I O'd on the 17th, so today would be 8dpo. I've been having really crazy twinges in the lower right side of my abdomen that last for a moment and then stop. Doesn't feel like period cramping. Has anyone had this happen? Does it mean impending AF? or possible pregnancy? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. I'm just so relieved that I finally got an answer after an unusually long cycle, even if it was AF. I know that I'll get my bfp, it's just a matter of time.

I'm seeing too much red on this thread. Come on ladies, keep the balance. I want to see some green by the time my next TWW comes around.

Good luck everyone, I'll be back soon.


----------



## kazmo9085

Mine are as followed... Although I don't have many :-/

1-3dpo: nothing 
3-5dpo: yeast infection
5-7dpo: tired, hungry, still have yeast infection.
7-10dpo: still suffering infection, (never had one before) here hoping its a good sign! Also waking up feeling like I'm getting a cold?
10-12dpo: bfn tested with cheap test, woke up feeling rough!. But feeling better after an hour or so of waking. 

Other>>> I usually have af cramping starting 11dpo, and sore boobs and spots, but nothing  so I'm hopin this is my month! X


----------



## dolly5x3

Just wanted to update you girlies. Finally tested with af being 5 days late today and got a bfp! Still can't believe it. I was sure af was coming with the cramps I was having on and off. And for the past couple days I started feeling really bloated and it would hurt when I try to suck in my stomach. Wasn't feeling too good about myself. Definitely don't mind now! Lol!


----------



## justsmilexo

dolly5x3 said:


> Just wanted to update you girlies. Finally tested with af being 5 days late today and got a bfp! Still can't believe it. I was sure af was coming with the cramps I was having on and off. And for the past couple days I started feeling really bloated and it would hurt when I try to suck in my stomach. Wasn't feeling too good about myself. Definitely don't mind now! Lol!

Congratulations!! have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## LittleBowPeep

aspiringmum said:


> Hi, I'm 100% new to the site and we are new TTC'ers. I O'd on the 17th, so today would be 8dpo. I've been having really crazy twinges in the lower right side of my abdomen that last for a moment and then stop. Doesn't feel like period cramping. Has anyone had this happen? Does it mean impending AF? or possible pregnancy? Thanks for your help!

I'm in the same boat. I think I o'd on February 17 too. Good luck to us. I tested this morning 9DPO BFN. I think it's way too soon to tell.


----------



## dolly5x3

Thanks a lot justsmile!!


----------



## poppy144

dolly5x3 said:


> Just wanted to update you girlies. Finally tested with af being 5 days late today and got a bfp! Still can't believe it. I was sure af was coming with the cramps I was having on and off. And for the past couple days I started feeling really bloated and it would hurt when I try to suck in my stomach. Wasn't feeling too good about myself. Definitely don't mind now! Lol!

HUGE congrats! Still cannot believe you held out for so long before testing. Here's wishing for a fabulous pregnancy xx


----------



## dolly5x3

Poppy I can't believe it either! Lol I just thought af was going to show up because I kept having cramps on and off and I didn'twant to be disappointed by a bfn. But I thought either way I just want to know already! Lol thanks!!


----------



## MsCC

Congrats Dolly!


----------



## brismommy

dolly5x3 said:


> Just wanted to update you girlies. Finally tested with af being 5 days late today and got a bfp! Still can't believe it. I was sure af was coming with the cramps I was having on and off. And for the past couple days I started feeling really bloated and it would hurt when I try to suck in my stomach. Wasn't feeling too good about myself. Definitely don't mind now! Lol!

AWWW YAY DOLLY! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!
Time to do the happy dance :happydance:


----------



## aspiringmum

LittleBowPeep said:


> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm 100% new to the site and we are new TTC'ers. I O'd on the 17th, so today would be 8dpo. I've been having really crazy twinges in the lower right side of my abdomen that last for a moment and then stop. Doesn't feel like period cramping. Has anyone had this happen? Does it mean impending AF? or possible pregnancy? Thanks for your help!
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I think I o'd on February 17 too. Good luck to us. I tested this morning 9DPO BFN. I think it's way too soon to tell.Click to expand...


Fx for you, BowPeep! When will you test next?


----------



## dolly5x3

Thanks everyone! Forgot to add the only thing I did different this month was take mucinex! I read that its suppose to thin uour cm. I'm not sure if that's what did it but I got my bfp so maybe it did help


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi there! Not sure of my exact O date as I don't temp and I got 4 days of digital smiley + OPK on Feb, 17, 18, 19, 20. We DTD on the 17th, 18th and 21st. I am assuming I O'd on the 20th as that is when I had O pains, but who knows. I'm testing March 6th and hoping for a sticky BFP this month, otherwise taking a month off for testing with my RE. Fingers crossed for everyone....let's see some more green!

Day 1 (Feb 21st) sensitive nipples, light lower pinching in abdomen
Day 2-5: slightly sensitive nipples
Day 6 : Slightly tender BB's and sensitive nipples, pinching on lower right side that moved to lower middle. Very moody. Creamy CM.
Day 7: BBs sore on outsides, scratchy throat, lower middle AF type pressure, occasional pinching on lower side, headache, super thirsty, sensitive nipples
Day 8: Scratchy throat, light middle pre AF type cramping, super thirsty, frequent urination, lower back pain...I think AF is coming early :(
Day9: AF type cramping, and pinching on side and then in middle, lower back pain, heartburn, sore BB's and nipples, low cervix, dry cm, strange & vivid dreams, headache, and mood swings, one pimple (always get just one b4 AF) - tested early today and *BFN*! pretty sure AF is coming this weekend :(
Day 10: Sore BBs, sore throat, stuffy nose *BFN*
Day 11: No symptoms except moody *BFN*
Day 12: BBS not sore, light cramping, creamy cm,pinching lower right, cp low and soft *BFN*
Day 13: AF showed...I'm out


----------



## Jelly.Bean

dolly5x3 said:


> Just wanted to update you girlies. Finally tested with af being 5 days late today and got a bfp! Still can't believe it. I was sure af was coming with the cramps I was having on and off. And for the past couple days I started feeling really bloated and it would hurt when I try to suck in my stomach. Wasn't feeling too good about myself. Definitely don't mind now! Lol!

A big congratulations!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. :happydance:

Don't forget to change your original post to green so that other ladies can easily spot it.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Uughhhhh..just did a hpt at 6dpo. Of course it was neg. I annoy myself so much when I cave to early testing. Ridiculous looking for a + so early :cry:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Right, think I'm officially in the TWW! I'm not 100% on O day though! We DTD every other day for a week (hopefully the fertile week!). I used conceive plus once and used OPK's daily. 

*1DPO*- Cramping, felt a little queasy and my food tasted bad...even water, heightened sense of smell.

*2DPO*- Twinges in breasts, cramping, super sense of smell, headache

*3DPO*- Woke up with stuffy nose, feeling ill (swollen tongue), breasts still twingey, still cramping, slight spotting and EMOTIONAL (wanted to cry after watching a movie trailer...that wasn't even sad!)

*4DPO*- Dull cramps all day, abnormally hungry, swollen tonsils and tender breasts

*5DPO*- Emotional (crying, stressed and angry), still having lower abdominal cramps, still tender breasts and sore tonsils, constipation

*6DPO*- Mild cramps, emotional, blood-like taste in mouth, sore throat, spot of bright red blood after nipping to the toilet

*7DPO*- Irritable (PMS?), mild cramps, gassy, feeling like I'm out, constipation

*8DPO*- Few minutes of nausea after eating, slight cramping, irritable, tested but BFN, feeling cold but then experience hot flushes, dizzy and lightheaded, food tastes 'off'

*9DPO*- Ow! Painful abdominal cramps (like period pain), tired, hungry, craving big chunky prawns (haven't eaten them in a long time, but can't get enough of them the last two days, I'm literally drooling at the thought of them!) and gassy (it's so awful!)

*10DPO*- Still have strange food cravings (prawns), mild cramps, feeling very hormonal (pms?)
acne!

*11DPO*-Worst acne I've EVER had, bloated, feeling hormonal (teary, stressed, down), hungry, took an early 10mui test and BFN, thinking I'm out!

*12DPO*- Brown gloopy discharge (IB or beginnings of AF?), pinching feelings, tired, nausea

*13DPO* Bum! The AF showed

Extra Info
*4DPO*
Think I might be coming down with something; felt like I had a swollen tongue yesterday and now have sore tonsils! Plus I couldn't sleep a wink last night, my nipples hurt!

Weird side note but for the last week my cats have been SUPER loving. They're loving anyway, but this is crazy. The moment I sit down, one's on my lap with the other next to me. They follow me everywhere, it's so strange...


----------



## LittleBowPeep

aspiringmum said:


> LittleBowPeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm 100% new to the site and we are new TTC'ers. I O'd on the 17th, so today would be 8dpo. I've been having really crazy twinges in the lower right side of my abdomen that last for a moment and then stop. Doesn't feel like period cramping. Has anyone had this happen? Does it mean impending AF? or possible pregnancy? Thanks for your help!
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I think I o'd on February 17 too. Good luck to us. I tested this morning 9DPO BFN. I think it's way too soon to tell.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fx for you, BowPeep! When will you test next?Click to expand...

Testing today! Fingers crossed! You?


----------



## justsmilexo

LittleBowPeep said:


> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBowPeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aspiringmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm 100% new to the site and we are new TTC'ers. I O'd on the 17th, so today would be 8dpo. I've been having really crazy twinges in the lower right side of my abdomen that last for a moment and then stop. Doesn't feel like period cramping. Has anyone had this happen? Does it mean impending AF? or possible pregnancy? Thanks for your help!
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I think I o'd on February 17 too. Good luck to us. I tested this morning 9DPO BFN. I think it's way too soon to tell.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fx for you, BowPeep! When will you test next?Click to expand...
> 
> Testing today! Fingers crossed! You?Click to expand...

GoodLuck!! fingersx


----------



## Jaycrew

Congratulations Dolly5X3!!!!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Hi ladies! I have been reading through all of your symptoms and trying to make sense of my own 2WW. It's driving me insane. Was on Femara for 2 cycles and didn't really care for it so I stopped to try a natural cycle. Here are my symptoms so far.

O'd 17/18th

1 dpo - nothing
2-5 dpo - cramps on left side
6 dpo - abdominal cramps, sore breasts setting in, noticeable veins on breasts and hands?, nauseous when hungry.
7 dpo - all of the above, lower back pains started, had a hard time getting to sleep though tired.
8 dpo - add on moodiness! Poor DH :)
9 dpo - hungry more often, went pee 6 times before lunch (what?), had dream I got a ++HPT and showed my family.
10 dpo - Tested - BFN, about 10 a.m. nose started running and itching terribly. 

I don't know how this will end up, but if it's not pregnancy, I'm curious to know where these symptoms are coming from! Testing again on Friday @ 12 dpo. Good luck ladies!!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## moose31

i give up


----------



## aspiringmum

So I haven't officially listed my symptoms yet so here goes...
7dpo: sore boobs, emotional, BFN
8dpo: sore boobs, crying for no reason (not unusual with AF), twinging pains in lower right abdomen, white, creamy/watery cm, nausea in the evening before bed
9dpo: VERY sore boobs, again! same twinges BFN, white/yellow creamy cm, again nausea in the evening, allergies!
10dpo: sore boobs, feeling totally bloated and gassy today (TMI, sorry), also feeling not very positive about the outcome this month, kept feeling like i'd peed my pants, not hungry this morning but very nauseated later in the morning (10am maybe), allergies, tested FRER: BFN :(
11dpo: lower backache, sore boobs, terrible allergies/cold?, bloated, twinges, AF cramps and spotting :( feeling bummed
12dpo: sooo stuffy (allergies?) last night I hardly slept :(, tender boobies, acne showing up making me think AF is around the corner, keep feeling like I have started AF and running to the loo to check, bloated (to the point where it hurts to button my jeans!) and craving chocolates, having weird heart palpations?
13dpo: heavy/swollen/sore boobs, acne, bloated, exhausted, nipples constantly hard even though it's 50 degrees here--weird! tested FRER: BFN :(
14dpo: sore boobs, oh the acne!....AF is coming, just where is she?
15dpo: oh. there she is.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Moose - Sorry :(

aspiringmum - when are you going to test?


----------



## aspiringmum

Hopethisyear said:


> Moose - Sorry :(
> 
> aspiringmum - when are you going to test?

Moose--so sorry :( next cycle!!

Hope: Will plan on testing tomorrow or Saturday morning.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Hey Everyone hope you don't mind if I join :0). I am currently 10dpo, here's my symptoms.

4dpo: Constipation (sorry tmi) I've just never been constipated in my life

5dpo: Same as above but not as bad

6dpo: Same as above, Cramping in the evening (8 days before af due very unusual for me)

7dpo: bb's slightly tender at the sides but only to touch, Cramping on and off every few hours during the day and again while in bed (very light but noticeable). 

8dpo: Cramping, Light sharpish pain in right ovary, twinges and and off, slight pulling sensations every so often. 

9dpo: bb's feeling heavier and slightly tender at sides, light cramps in the morning, cramps in the evening with twinges. Tested at 17.30 :bfn:

10dpo: Woke up to a sneezing fit, sneezing all day (sneezing as I type) with stuffy nose, Light cramping in the morning, few twinges through the day. Also feeling very wet down there (tmi) if that makes sense. Tested at 18.45 :bfn:

The things I notice different this month is how early I started cramping and that I've been cramping everyday since 6dpo. I'm not sure about the constipation (sorry tmi) but I've never had it before, I've had a little look online and some say it can be an early pregnancy sign fx'd :)

Any comments are more than welcome :happydance:

Best of luck to all you ladies waiting to test x


----------



## Jaycrew

jessy_jaysus said:


> Hey Everyone hope you don't mind if I join :0). I am currently 10dpo, here's my symptoms.
> 
> 4dpo: Constipation (sorry tmi) I've just never been constipated in my life
> 
> 5dpo: Same as above but not as bad
> 
> 6dpo: Same as above, Cramping in the evening (8 days before af due very unusual for me)
> 
> 7dpo: bb's slightly tender at the sides but only to touch, Cramping on and off every few hours during the day and again while in bed (very light but noticeable).
> 
> 8dpo: Cramping, Light sharpish pain in right ovary, twinges and and off, slight pulling sensations every so often.
> 
> 9dpo: bb's feeling heavier and slightly tender at sides, light cramps in the morning, cramps in the evening with twinges. Tested at 17.30 :bfn:
> 
> 10dpo: Woke up to a sneezing fit, sneezing all day (sneezing as I type) with stuffy nose, Light cramping in the morning, few twinges through the day. Also feeling very wet down there (tmi) if that makes sense. Tested at 18.45 :bfn:
> 
> The things I notice different this month is how early I started cramping and that I've been cramping everyday since 6dpo. I'm not sure about the constipation (sorry tmi) but I've never had it before, I've had a little look online and some say it can be an early pregnancy sign fx'd :)
> 
> Any comments are more than welcome :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck to all you ladies waiting to test x



Remember typically implantation happens at 9 DPO - but can happen up to 12 DPO and then takes a few days to show in urine- 3-4 days for blood and additional 2-3 for pee pee :D so you still hvae time prob just to early to test! FX'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep us updated!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Jaycrew said:


> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone hope you don't mind if I join :0). I am currently 10dpo, here's my symptoms.
> 
> 4dpo: Constipation (sorry tmi) I've just never been constipated in my life
> 
> 5dpo: Same as above but not as bad
> 
> 6dpo: Same as above, Cramping in the evening (8 days before af due very unusual for me)
> 
> 7dpo: bb's slightly tender at the sides but only to touch, Cramping on and off every few hours during the day and again while in bed (very light but noticeable).
> 
> 8dpo: Cramping, Light sharpish pain in right ovary, twinges and and off, slight pulling sensations every so often.
> 
> 9dpo: bb's feeling heavier and slightly tender at sides, light cramps in the morning, cramps in the evening with twinges. Tested at 17.30 :bfn:
> 
> 10dpo: Woke up to a sneezing fit, sneezing all day (sneezing as I type) with stuffy nose, Light cramping in the morning, few twinges through the day. Also feeling very wet down there (tmi) if that makes sense. Tested at 18.45 :bfn:
> 
> The things I notice different this month is how early I started cramping and that I've been cramping everyday since 6dpo. I'm not sure about the constipation (sorry tmi) but I've never had it before, I've had a little look online and some say it can be an early pregnancy sign fx'd :)
> 
> Any comments are more than welcome :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck to all you ladies waiting to test x
> 
> 
> 
> Remember typically implantation happens at 9 DPO - but can happen up to 12 DPO and then takes a few days to show in urine- 3-4 days for blood and additional 2-3 for pee pee :D so you still hvae time prob just to early to test! FX'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep us updated!Click to expand...


AF is due to arrive Monday, so I'm really going to try wait another couple of days before testing again. I have a lot of IC's on standby so it's pretty hard not to test everyday :)


----------



## Jaycrew

jessy_jaysus said:


> Jaycrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone hope you don't mind if I join :0). I am currently 10dpo, here's my symptoms.
> 
> 4dpo: Constipation (sorry tmi) I've just never been constipated in my life
> 
> 5dpo: Same as above but not as bad
> 
> 6dpo: Same as above, Cramping in the evening (8 days before af due very unusual for me)
> 
> 7dpo: bb's slightly tender at the sides but only to touch, Cramping on and off every few hours during the day and again while in bed (very light but noticeable).
> 
> 8dpo: Cramping, Light sharpish pain in right ovary, twinges and and off, slight pulling sensations every so often.
> 
> 9dpo: bb's feeling heavier and slightly tender at sides, light cramps in the morning, cramps in the evening with twinges. Tested at 17.30 :bfn:
> 
> 10dpo: Woke up to a sneezing fit, sneezing all day (sneezing as I type) with stuffy nose, Light cramping in the morning, few twinges through the day. Also feeling very wet down there (tmi) if that makes sense. Tested at 18.45 :bfn:
> 
> The things I notice different this month is how early I started cramping and that I've been cramping everyday since 6dpo. I'm not sure about the constipation (sorry tmi) but I've never had it before, I've had a little look online and some say it can be an early pregnancy sign fx'd :)
> 
> Any comments are more than welcome :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck to all you ladies waiting to test x
> 
> 
> 
> Remember typically implantation happens at 9 DPO - but can happen up to 12 DPO and then takes a few days to show in urine- 3-4 days for blood and additional 2-3 for pee pee :D so you still hvae time prob just to early to test! FX'D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep us updated!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AF is due to arrive Monday, so I'm really going to try wait another couple of days before testing again. I have a lot of IC's on standby so it's pretty hard not to test everyday :)Click to expand...

oh yeah - trust me I know lol - even though I know better - ive taken OPK's for the heck of it on 2 DPO!! smh LOL - but just wait- I remember finding out so early with my last pregnancy and I just remember thinking back to it now- geesh - I love the element of waiting its like christmas morning I shouldve waited until I missed my AF- so - but then im like the kid on christmas morning - cant wait for my gifts!! Lol I really wish all the best to you and you are blessed with your hearts desire What ever day it may be that you find out!! all the best!!!


----------



## mimomma

Me too! I like this thread a lot, FX for us all!!!

1-6 DPO Cramping on and off both sides (like AF cramps)
7 DPO Cramping, tingling nipples, a bit of nausea
8 DPO Cramping, tingling nipples, sore lower back, nausea on and off BFN
9 DPO Cramping, tingling nipples, nausea Very questionable BFP...waiting
10 DPO Cramping, headache, nausea tested BFP


----------



## poppy144

Hey girls
I've just updated my dpo's on page 7 to green as got my BFP!!!
Hope you can check my symptoms and it helps anyone in the 2WW. 
Good luck to all and shoving tons of baby dust your way
Xx


----------



## Jaycrew

poppy144 said:


> i love this thread and have been following it since the start- thought i'd post my symptoms this month. Today i'm 10 dpo.
> 
> Dpo 1-3 nothing except a really foul mood on dpo 3!
> Dpo 4 - dizzy and lightheaded first thing
> dpo 5 - constipated, felt sick when i woke and again in afternoon. Hungry all day
> dpo 6 - dizzy first thing, slight sick feeling. Pulling in tummy
> dpo 7 - dizzy lots last night when up with my ds. Felt sick all afternoon. Think i have a cold coming on
> dpo 8- sick feeling in pm. Heavy feeling in tummy
> dpo 9 - dizzy again today, very tired had a snooze mid day with ds felt sick all day. Loose stools in morning.
> Dpo 10- dizzy again. Sick feeling this morning but better this pm. Feels like i have tummy ache but not cramping!
> 
> Adding last few days...
> Dpo 11- felt sick first thing. Needed a number 2 and constipated in the pm. A few cramps was sure af was gonna appear any moment. Skin itchy. Spotted last thing so thought i was def out.
> Dpo 12- tested - bfn. Felt sick in pm. Cramping again. Tender boobies ( the only time in the tww) so very tired. Sore neck. The weird thing i found was a burning feeling in my tummy and legs - it's the only way i can describe it. Thought then that something was different to other months.
> Dpo 13- tested v faint bfp felt sick nod cramping
> dpo 13- bfp with a clear blue digi!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to test tomorrow or wait till af is due on friday. What's interesting this month is my hips have been agony the last 3 nights ( had severe spd in last pregnancy), or it could just be the cold weather.
> Thinking it could go either way with me this month. 2 months ago i was convinced we were pregnant and i just came on early! I hate the 2ww!!
> Good luck everyone xx

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aspiringmum

Yay Poppy!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!
Testing tomorrow when AF is due, hope I have a similar result as you!!!


----------



## poppy144

aspiringmum said:


> Yay Poppy!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!
> Testing tomorrow when AF is due, hope I have a similar result as you!!!

It still hasn't sunk in!! Thank you.
Ooh good luck for tomorrow - I will be stalking this thread xxx


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Ive popped in and out of here and wanted to let you guys know what my symptoms were in the TWW. Youll have to fogive me, I didnt chart or use OPKs so most of these are guesstimates, but for the past three months my cycle has been 28, 29, then BFP!!!

LMP started 1/29-2/2
Im assuming I Od 2/12 or 2/13 OH and I DTD everyother day as soon as AF stopped

I really didnt notice much in the way of symptoms. At 10DPO my boobs started to get achey, they still dont hurt, but they have a dull ache to them.Around 12 DPO my lips got super crazy chapped like never before (and still are)
About 3 days ago soooo 14 DPO I lost my appetite.Comepletely gone, I dont want to eat, Im not hungry at all! For me, the loss of appetite is what clued me in. It was sooooo unusual! I waited until AF was a few days late and got my BFP this morning at 17 DPO!!!! 

Hope this helps some of you ladies <3
:dust:


----------



## justsmilexo

Congrats poppy!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :D

SO im offically a day late and no sign of her. Two days ago i took a CBD and it said not pregnant so im hoping im to early for it to detect! I think ill test again with a FRER on sunday


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Poppy!!!!


----------



## SteffieLee

Love this idea! We were not trying but, had a major ooops accident and believe i may be preg.
1 DP0 -- Very tender nipples (always happens around ov time but usually goes away within 3-4 days), Dry CM

2 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Dry CM

3 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Creamy CM

4 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Creamy CM

5 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Skin breakout (usually only happens right before AF), slight waves nausea (felt car sick), gassy, Bloated, Very vivid crazy dream (I never remember dreams usually), creamy cm

6 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Skin breakout, A little more nausea than yesterday, Very irritable (very unlike me), Gassy, Freq urination (very unlike me), Fatigue, Dizzy, CRAMPS, bloated, EMOTIONAL! Very vivid CRAZY dream, creamy cm

7 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Nausea, Increased appetite, Headache (huge symptom for me), Gassy, Freq urination, Fatigue majorly, Cramps, Bloated, PINK STRINGY CM tinged w/red ??? Emotional, Another very crazy dream

8 DPO -- (TODAY) -- Still tender nipples, Headache, Gassy, major fatigue, more cramping, still bloated, Emotional, and now BROWN STRINGY CM ??? And BFN.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

SteffieLee said:


> Love this idea! We were not trying but, had a major ooops accident and believe i may be preg.
> 1 DP0 -- Very tender nipples (always happens around ov time but usually goes away within 3-4 days), Dry CM
> 
> 2 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Dry CM
> 
> 3 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Creamy CM
> 
> 4 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Creamy CM
> 
> 5 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Skin breakout (usually only happens right before AF), slight waves nausea (felt car sick), gassy, Bloated, Very vivid crazy dream (I never remember dreams usually), creamy cm
> 
> 6 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Skin breakout, A little more nausea than yesterday, Very irritable (very unlike me), Gassy, Freq urination (very unlike me), Fatigue, Dizzy, CRAMPS, bloated, EMOTIONAL! Very vivid CRAZY dream, creamy cm
> 
> 7 DPO -- Very tender nipples, Nausea, Increased appetite, Headache (huge symptom for me), Gassy, Freq urination, Fatigue majorly, Cramps, Bloated, PINK STRINGY CM tinged w/red ??? Emotional, Another very crazy dream
> 
> 8 DPO -- (TODAY) -- Still tender nipples, Headache, Gassy, major fatigue, more cramping, still bloated, Emotional, and now BROWN STRINGY CM ??? And BFN.

8dpo is still very early to test... I tested at 9 and 10dpo with bfn's but I've read that even that's still early for testing. All my symptoms have disappeared today at 11dpo :(. My bb's are normal and cramping has stopped but I've had stuffy nose and feeling very sluggish the past 2 days. I'm feeling doubtful but I'm not counting myself out until af shows her ugly face

I have my fx'd for you
:dust:


----------



## SteffieLee

jessy_jaysus said:


> 8dpo is still very early to test... I tested at 9 and 10dpo with bfn's but I've read that even that's still early for testing. All my symptoms have disappeared today at 11dpo :(. My bb's are normal and cramping has stopped but I've had stuffy nose and feeling very sluggish the past 2 days. I'm feeling doubtful but I'm not counting myself out until af shows her ugly face
> 
> I have my fx'd for you
> :dust:

With my DS, I had a BFP at 9 DPO, so that's why I figured maybe I'd go ahead and test. And I've read about several people whose symptoms actually disappeared around the time they got their BFP's. So, you are definitely not out. ;)

Fx'd for u too hun.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

SteffieLee said:


> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo is still very early to test... I tested at 9 and 10dpo with bfn's but I've read that even that's still early for testing. All my symptoms have disappeared today at 11dpo :(. My bb's are normal and cramping has stopped but I've had stuffy nose and feeling very sluggish the past 2 days. I'm feeling doubtful but I'm not counting myself out until af shows her ugly face
> 
> I have my fx'd for you
> :dust:
> 
> With my DS, I had a BFP at 9 DPO, so that's why I figured maybe I'd go ahead and test. And I've read about several people whose symptoms actually disappeared around the time they got their BFP's. So, you are definitely not out. ;)
> 
> Fx'd for u too hun.Click to expand...

Thanks steffielee... My cramping started at 6dpo until 10dpo which is very unusual for me so that's what got my hopes up. I know this is strange but for the past week I've been getting static shocks off people and everything I touch ha ha and they're are so strong it actually hurts and would you believe I found forums with pregnant women talking about it. It might not have anything to do with pregnancy but I'm still going to add it to my symptom list ha ha


----------



## laurarebecca1

jessy_jaysus said:


> SteffieLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo is still very early to test... I tested at 9 and 10dpo with bfn's but I've read that even that's still early for testing. All my symptoms have disappeared today at 11dpo :(. My bb's are normal and cramping has stopped but I've had stuffy nose and feeling very sluggish the past 2 days. I'm feeling doubtful but I'm not counting myself out until af shows her ugly face
> 
> I have my fx'd for you
> :dust:
> 
> With my DS, I had a BFP at 9 DPO, so that's why I figured maybe I'd go ahead and test. And I've read about several people whose symptoms actually disappeared around the time they got their BFP's. So, you are definitely not out. ;)
> 
> Fx'd for u too hun.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks steffielee... My cramping started at 6dpo until 10dpo which is very unusual for me so that's what got my hopes up. I know this is strange but for the past week I've been getting static shocks off people and everything I touch ha ha and they're are so strong it actually hurts and would you believe I found forums with pregnant women talking about it. It might not have anything to do with pregnancy but I'm still going to add it to my symptom list ha haClick to expand...

sorry to barge in here but im having static shocks all the time, from about 4dpo ive had at least 3 a day!! i thought i was going crazy but now youve mentioned it lol is it actually something pregnant women get? AF is due today but no sign yet, hoping for bfp soon!!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

laurarebecca1 said:


> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteffieLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy_jaysus said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo is still very early to test... I tested at 9 and 10dpo with bfn's but I've read that even that's still early for testing. All my symptoms have disappeared today at 11dpo :(. My bb's are normal and cramping has stopped but I've had stuffy nose and feeling very sluggish the past 2 days. I'm feeling doubtful but I'm not counting myself out until af shows her ugly face
> 
> I have my fx'd for you
> :dust:
> 
> With my DS, I had a BFP at 9 DPO, so that's why I figured maybe I'd go ahead and test. And I've read about several people whose symptoms actually disappeared around the time they got their BFP's. So, you are definitely not out. ;)
> 
> Fx'd for u too hun.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks steffielee... My cramping started at 6dpo until 10dpo which is very unusual for me so that's what got my hopes up. I know this is strange but for the past week I've been getting static shocks off people and everything I touch ha ha and they're are so strong it actually hurts and would you believe I found forums with pregnant women talking about it. It might not have anything to do with pregnancy but I'm still going to add it to my symptom list ha haClick to expand...
> 
> sorry to barge in here but im having static shocks all the time, from about 4dpo ive had at least 3 a day!! i thought i was going crazy but now youve mentioned it lol is it actually something pregnant women get? AF is due today but no sign yet, hoping for bfp soon!!Click to expand...

I done a search online today totally unrelated to a pregnancy symptoms search and I found a few forums of women saying they thought it was just them getting these shocks. Even my work colleagues are amazed at how often it happens to me... I even got a big one from the water cooler today ha ha. Here's hoping were not crazy :D


----------



## Kimmytara

BFN 

Signes- tummy ache, egg white cm, ovarion twinges, heaches, im out


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Kimmytara :(


----------



## Jelly.Bean

poppy144 said:


> Hey girls
> I've just updated my dpo's on page 7 to green as got my BFP!!!
> Hope you can check my symptoms and it helps anyone in the 2WW.
> Good luck to all and shoving tons of baby dust your way
> Xx

Congratulations :happydance:

Sorry AF showed kimmytara, hope you see your bfp soon


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tested early and BFN :(


----------



## justsmilexo

Hopethisyear said:


> Tested early and BFN :(

Don't give up hope just yet! your not out until AF shows up Fxed for your bfp:flower:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Justsmile- have you tested yet??? Your symptoms look really promising. 

Wow this thread is growing fast. I've changed the title of the thread slightly so that all newcomers know to change the colour of their post when they receive AF or a bfp. 

Good luck to everyone still in the TWW.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , I joined I at the start but was cheated out of my Tww as Af showed up 4days after o/v . Only after m/c so cycle was all over the place. I am starting my next Tww tommrow so can't wait to post here :))) hopefully this month I get a Tww . I love this thread :) so happy for all the ladies who got their BFP . I'll be testing on the 17 th of March st Paddy's day . Hopefully I'll be able to turn my page green :))))


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Left wonderin said:


> Hello everyone , I joined I at the start but was cheated out of my Tww as Af showed up 4days after o/v . Only after m/c so cycle was all over the place. I am starting my next Tww tommrow so can't wait to post here :))) hopefully this month I get a Tww . I love this thread :) so happy for all the ladies who got their BFP . I'll be testing on the 17 th of March st Paddy's day . Hopefully I'll be able to turn my page green :))))

I'm sorry to hear that. I really hope that you get your bfp soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## mimomma

Hi everyone, I just updated my post on pg 11 to green! So happy and want to wish all of you the best of luck this month!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies! 
Congrats on the BFPs, seems to be picking up lately!
I've still got atleast another week to wait, feels like it's taking forever!


----------



## jessy_jaysus

I'm out... Af showed 2 days early :(

Congrats to all you girls that got your BFP's and lots of baby dust to those still waiting to test x x x


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Happy to join!!

Feb. 23rd: +OPK
Feb. 24th:+OPK
DTD on Feb. 22nd & Feb:24th.
1dpo: Horrible Migraine. Not usual for me until about 3-4 days before AF.
2dpo: Same horrible Migraine.
3dpo: Just a dull headache.
4dpo: Slightly gassy & full blown Migraine again. :wacko::wacko:
5dpo: Sudden sharp pinching pain while driving. The pinching was located on the left side and stretched down my pelvic region. For the rest of the day I had pretty uncomfortable cramps. Felt gassy at times, but also felt like AF. Slept terribly from the aches. Only relief I found was in Ibuprofen. Also had very very sore $ achey gums. Had to use Orajel to ease the pain.
6dpo: That would be today :happydance: Noticed that the crampy/gassy feeling is still there, but much less apparent. Nauseous while riding in the car and during sudden movements. Very creamy CM that sometimes feels like AF has started. This is normal for me though.
7dpo: Fairly easy morning, didn't feel much of anything. Later on in the day noticed very mild nausea. Which is slightly normal for me from time to time. Further into my afternoon after sitting down for dinner I did notice that my appetite had increased quite a bit. I not only ate my entire plate, but got seconds followed by a PB&J sandwich. This is very weird for me, as I don't usually eat a whole lot before getting full. Later that night, about an hour before bed, noticed a very full/heavy feeling in my stomach. My dog loves to rest his head on my belly when lying in bed, I couldn't let him because it was actually slightly uncomfortable for me. Same thing when my DF tried to rest his hand on my belly. For the rest of the night I felt a very noticeable pinching/pulling pain in my left side, same place where ovulation pain occurred. 
8dpo: The only thing so far today is the pinching/pulling pain is still there. Decided to take Ibuprofen to try and ease the ache. Feels better when I stretch or gently rub the area.
Updated for 8dpo: Last night before bed I had DF heat me up a warm rice bag to attempt easing the ache in my poor left abdomen. It doesn't hurt, still, just uncomfortable. After the fact I was rubbing the area and noticed what felt like a very hard circular spot right beside my belly button and above my pelvic bone. To make sure I wasn't crazy I had DF feel it and sure enough he noticed it to. Poor thing immediately thought something was wrong with me. I love him! Hehe. Had an urge to pee a lot today as well...as accompanied with lots of sneezing.
9dpo: Woke up to find the cramps had finally subsided and haven't felt them at all today. Also found that my belly has returned to its normal soft state. So maybe possibly I was bloated?? I still have a minor continuous urge to pee more frequently and my boobs have started to hurt. This is the first I've noticed with them. 
10dpo: Don't remember having much in the symptom area. Just know that the pain in my side became almost unbearable. Not sure what was going on there.
11dpo: POAS with FMU and FRER. Got a BFN and kinda broke my heart a little bit. Noticed that the symptoms, including the ache in my side, completely stopped too. Made me kind of wonder if seeing BFN made symptoms that were in my head disappear. 
12dpo: Had a very bad day, very emotional. No symptoms today. Felt normal. Migraine started.
13dpo: Woke up with a headache and a backache. I know what caused the backache, so not counting that as a sign. I mostly feel amazing, don't have anything going on, aside from the headache. Pretty sure AF is coming though, always get the headache right before and she's due Monday.
14dpo: Still had the migraine. Stayed in bed all day. Had a really beautiful day here in Ohio. 57 degrees. Had to nurse my little fur baby back to health. He wasn't feeling very good. My poor little guy. BD'ed to attempt bringing AF on.
15dpo: AF started right on time. Gonna take a break for now. :) Good luck ladies!!

That's it so far. Hoping this will be my month!! 
:happydance::happydance:

Best of luck ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## justsmilexo

mimomma said:


> Hi everyone, I just updated my post on pg 11 to green! So happy and want to wish all of you the best of luck this month!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats !! have a happy and healthy 9 months 

Im just waiting on Af to arrive now. I took a FRER digital and it was a BFN i am now two days late. Good luck to everyone testing soon! Fingerx


----------



## swatipunshi

i am currently on 7 Dpo having few symptoms:

Great thread!

1dpo - nothing
2dpo - woke up with a sore throat.
3dpo - cramping, lotion like cm, stuffy nose, sore throat, heart burns
4dpo - strong cramping, tiredness, headache, stuffy nose lotion cm, heartburns
5dpo - insomnia, major headache
6dpo - stuffy nose, sore throat, headache cervix position very low and closed,gassy and heartburns, leg aches
7dpo - Bad taste in mouth ,sore throat , getting up middle of the night for food.............

Have loads of promising symptoms hoping for a BFP this month..
:happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello eventually in my TWW

DPO 1 : watery cm , feeling a little wet down below slight back ache this am but went .
DPO2 : pinching / pulling on my left side on and off , more aware of my boobs if that makes sense but not sore lol.
DPO 3: watery cm but not a lot of it , apart from that nothing out of the ordinary :)
DPO 4: strange even to write this as know it is too early but had heavy nauseous feeling during the afternoon , kept thinking it was my imagination but it was real . Not like normal upset tummy more of a low down heavy feeling . Slight cramping too .
DPO 5 : cm minimal but changed to creamy , again pm feeling of nauseous / heavy feeling . Weird taste in my mouth and on/off cramping .
DPO 6 : cramps on and off all day , exhausted , gassy and nauceous in the pm ( heavy feeling in tummy) 
cm creamy but only when check (tmi). Very emotional crying at really silly things like I do when have pms . Had a vivid dream about being pregnant . A bit of a scratchy throat and dry lips 
DPO 7 : cm creamy, dry mouth and lips . Slightly nauceous on and off in the pm 
DPO 8 : creamy cm on checking , full boobs but not sore , episodes of feeling mild Nauceous,
DPO 9 : burning boobs ( could be cause its so cold ) slight cramping in tummy and back, tiredness , and one episode of nauceous , bit of a scratcy throat this evening .
DPO 10 : Scratchy throat on waking with a stuffy nose, slight nauceous in the pm and niggling headache, cm back to watery but not much to speak of , adding headache and tiredness from this evening .
DPO 11 : ok so really exhausted from mid afternoon , few people commented I looked tired , mild cramping and back pain in pm, feeling nauceous on and off from lunch time , bubbles in my belly , burping a lot not usual for me , one episode of heartburn , and feeling starving major empty belly feeling in the pm . Feeling moist down below , keeping checking if AF arrived , watery cm .
DPO 12 : last night just before bed I wiped and there was the tiniest bit of blood on the tissue, thinking it could be from a small cut down below as not mixed with any cm . Nothing since. Today have heaviness in lower tummy with very slight dull cramping , only notice it as I am looking for it . Very tired and not much else really . Oh except my eyes feel quite dry and stingy yesterday and today like they would if I had slept with makeup and mascara on .
DPO: 13 woke up this morning eyes still felt dry and stingy , really tired all day long , boobs very very sore when I was out in the cold so much more than normal , they feel heavy now but not sore , over all I just feel off .... ( and nervous testing tommrow )
DPO 14 : BFN , no sign of AF - it is possible I'm only 12dpo so not out until The witch arrives :)
DPO 15 : Another bfn this am with fmu but still no sign of AF . Nothing !!
DPO 16 : No sign of AF , CP high and closed , still feeling nausea in the pm , no testing today .


----------



## StrongerDust

I'm 5 DPO... and I had diarrhea.. Sometimes I get it and it's only a little, but today a lot of it was diarrhea... I've also had slight cramps and some pain in my lower back.

anyone else had this?


----------



## dnt813

dolly5x3 said:


> Poppy I can't believe it either! Lol I just thought af was going to show up because I kept having cramps on and off and I didn'twant to be disappointed by a bfn. But I thought either way I just want to know already! Lol thanks!!

You hae given me hope Lol. I am 16-17 dpo. Af 2-3 days late.. cramping, lower back aches, very sensitive nips, etc so on so on. Just have not wanted to test because I'm afraid of what it might say. Keep expecting to go to br and Af be there. Congrats! Gl to all u ladies!


----------



## luvmyson

HI ladies, I luv this thread. It is keeping me positive :) 

1-7 DPO - no symptoms out of ordinary, some mild cramping
8-9 DPO - tummy slightly off and really tired, mild cramping off and on
10-11 DPO - lower back ache, VERY sensitive, tingly, and heavy BB. (this is new to me). Ive got all the symptoms of a cold. Very tired. tested in AM with FRER and got a BFN.
im so disspointed, but AF not due for 4-5 days so it could still be early. 


staying postive. AF is due thursday/friday so i will wait and test again then.


----------



## LittleBowPeep

luvmyson said:


> HI ladies, I luv this thread. It is keeping me positive :)
> 
> 1-7 DPO - no symptoms out of ordinary, some mild cramping
> 8-9 DPO - tummy slightly off and really tired, mild cramping off and on
> 10-11 DPO - lower back ache, VERY sensitive, tingly, and heavy BB. (this is new to me). Ive got all the symptoms of a cold. Very tired. tested in AM with FRER and got a BFN.
> im so disspointed, but AF not due for 4-5 days so it could still be early.
> 
> 
> staying postive. AF is due thursday/friday so i will wait and test again then.

Looking good. Similar to mine. Most ladies don't get positives till after they miss a period.


----------



## LittleBowPeep

mimomma said:


> Hi everyone, I just updated my post on pg 11 to green! So happy and want to wish all of you the best of luck this month!!!! :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats!


----------



## LittleBowPeep

Angelgirl4573 said:


> Happy to join!!
> 
> Feb. 23rd: +OPK
> Feb. 24th:+OPK
> DTD on Feb. 22nd & Feb:24th.
> 1dpo: Horrible Migraine. Not usual for me until about 3-4 days before AF.
> 2dpo: Same horrible Migraine.
> 3dpo: Just a dull headache.
> 4dpo: Slightly gassy & full blown Migraine again. :wacko::wacko:
> 5dpo: Sudden sharp pinching pain while driving. The pinching was located on the left side and stretched down my pelvic region. For the rest of the day I had pretty uncomfortable cramps. Felt gassy at times, but also felt like AF. Slept terribly from the aches. Only relief I found was in Ibuprofen. Also had very very sore $ achey gums. Had to use Orajel to ease the pain.
> 6dpo: That would be today :happydance: Noticed that the crampy/gassy feeling is still there, but much less apparent. Nauseous while riding in the car and during sudden movements. Very creamy CM that sometimes feels like AF has started. This is normal for me though.
> 7dpo: Fairly easy morning, didn't feel much of anything. Later on in the day noticed very mild nausea. Which is slightly normal for me from time to time. Further into my afternoon after sitting down for dinner I did notice that my appetite had increased quite a bit. I not only ate my entire plate, but got seconds followed by a PB&J sandwich. This is very weird for me, as I don't usually eat a whole lot before getting full. Later that night, about an hour before bed, noticed a very full/heavy feeling in my stomach. My dog loves to rest his head on my belly when lying in bed, I couldn't let him because it was actually slightly uncomfortable for me. Same thing when my DF tried to rest his hand on my belly. For the rest of the night I felt a very noticeable pinching/pulling pain in my left side, same place where ovulation pain occurred.
> 8dpo: The only thing so far today is the pinching/pulling pain is still there. Decided to take Ibuprofen to try and ease the ache. Feels better when I stretch or gently rub the area.
> 
> That's it so far. Hoping this will be my month!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Best of luck ladies!! :thumbup:

Your symptoms look great! Good luck baby dust!


----------



## LittleBowPeep

Congrats!


----------



## LittleBowPeep

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Ive popped in and out of here and wanted to let you guys know what my symptoms were in the TWW. Youll have to fogive me, I didnt chart or use OPKs so most of these are guesstimates, but for the past three months my cycle has been 28, 29, then BFP!!!
> 
> LMP started 1/29-2/2
> Im assuming I Od 2/12 or 2/13 OH and I DTD everyother day as soon as AF stopped
> 
> I really didnt notice much in the way of symptoms. At 10DPO my boobs started to get achey, they still dont hurt, but they have a dull ache to them.Around 12 DPO my lips got super crazy chapped like never before (and still are)
> About 3 days ago soooo 14 DPO I lost my appetite.Comepletely gone, I dont want to eat, Im not hungry at all! For me, the loss of appetite is what clued me in. It was sooooo unusual! I waited until AF was a few days late and got my BFP this morning at 17 DPO!!!!
> 
> Hope this helps some of you ladies <3
> :dust:

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## Angelgirl4573

LittleBowPeep said:


> Angelgirl4573 said:
> 
> 
> Happy to join!!
> 
> Feb. 23rd: +OPK
> Feb. 24th:+OPK
> DTD on Feb. 22nd & Feb:24th.
> 1dpo: Horrible Migraine. Not usual for me until about 3-4 days before AF.
> 2dpo: Same horrible Migraine.
> 3dpo: Just a dull headache.
> 4dpo: Slightly gassy & full blown Migraine again. :wacko::wacko:
> 5dpo: Sudden sharp pinching pain while driving. The pinching was located on the left side and stretched down my pelvic region. For the rest of the day I had pretty uncomfortable cramps. Felt gassy at times, but also felt like AF. Slept terribly from the aches. Only relief I found was in Ibuprofen. Also had very very sore $ achey gums. Had to use Orajel to ease the pain.
> 6dpo: That would be today :happydance: Noticed that the crampy/gassy feeling is still there, but much less apparent. Nauseous while riding in the car and during sudden movements. Very creamy CM that sometimes feels like AF has started. This is normal for me though.
> 7dpo: Fairly easy morning, didn't feel much of anything. Later on in the day noticed very mild nausea. Which is slightly normal for me from time to time. Further into my afternoon after sitting down for dinner I did notice that my appetite had increased quite a bit. I not only ate my entire plate, but got seconds followed by a PB&J sandwich. This is very weird for me, as I don't usually eat a whole lot before getting full. Later that night, about an hour before bed, noticed a very full/heavy feeling in my stomach. My dog loves to rest his head on my belly when lying in bed, I couldn't let him because it was actually slightly uncomfortable for me. Same thing when my DF tried to rest his hand on my belly. For the rest of the night I felt a very noticeable pinching/pulling pain in my left side, same place where ovulation pain occurred.
> 8dpo: The only thing so far today is the pinching/pulling pain is still there. Decided to take Ibuprofen to try and ease the ache. Feels better when I stretch or gently rub the area.
> 
> That's it so far. Hoping this will be my month!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Best of luck ladies!! :thumbup:
> 
> Your symptoms look great! Good luck baby dust!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I'm really hoping this is going to be my BFP month. My DF and I have our 2 year anniversary on the 27th and I think it would be the best gift ever for the both of us. :laugh2:

Gonna go update my symptoms!! 

Lots of :dust::dust: for us all!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

AF showed...I'm out...Page 10


----------



## lauren86

Hi ladies!

No more signs really other than my boobs kinda tingly/heavy feeling, constipated/gassy. I have felt like I have had heartburn but I've never experienced it so IDK. And I feel like I have a heightened since of smell..could be in my head though. And being tired...but I am in school so I think that might be a reason for my sleepiness. Sometimes I feel a little cramp but it's usually on the left side.. 

AF due 3/7 or 3/8 or 3/9... Ever since I got of BC (NUVARING) I have been changing between 26-28 day cycle. Only because my cycle changes and I wasnt charting so I have no idea when I actually ovulated. I usually use a tracker on my phone- not extremely accurate I suppose but it gets my AF date right with a day off sometimes. 

Took a test 3/4 and BFN. After I read the info on the test, it said that the accuracy isn't too good until after the first day of missed period..wondering if I should try another brand or an early one. 

I want to try to wait until 3/9 but I'm getting antsy! 

Good Luck ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## rhiannon240

Was trying not to symptom spot, but I just can't help it:dohh:

1 dpo - major heartburn, watery cm, very grumpy, headache (normal)
2 dpo - slight heartburn, watery cm, headache (normal), gassy
3 dpo - slight heartburn, watery cm, 2 hrs after breakfast felt like my blood suger was super low & had to eat right away, headache (normal), nipples slightly tender
4 dpo - still having watery cm, nipples slightly tender, headache (normal), small cramps on right side since I woke up, stuffy nose
Update:
5-6 dpo - watery/cream cm, slightly tender nipples, stuffy nose
7-8 dpo - watery/cream cm, nipples more tender, weird dreams last night, emotional, headache, cp high and closed
9 dpo - watery cm, tender nipples, weird stabbing sensation on pelvic bone that woke me up an lasted for a couple of mins, headache
10 dpo - watery cm, gassy, headache, cp high, tender bbs
11 dpo - watery cm, gassy, pinching cramps on right side, headache, cp high, sore bbs
12 dpo - creamy cm, tiny pink in cm this morning, sore bbs, cp high soft, headache

Kinda feel like af is on the way...still hopeful though:) probably test on the 16th if af hasn't shown

Im out, af started right on time:cry:


----------



## Angelgirl4573

Been kinda noticing that my CM is fairly dry, aside from lots around 6dpo. Hoping this isn't a bad sign...


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies,
I was wondering if anyone could have a look at my symptoms (pg 10) list and see if it looks any kind of positive? 
I'm tempted to test tomorrow, I'll be 9-10dpo. Part of me just wants to test even if I do get a BFN, I find that my hopes aren't as high if I see BFN's for a few days in a row (normally I'm crushed by BFNs). I had such high hopes for a BFP this month, but all the symptoms on the list could just be PMS.


----------



## toothfairy26

Ladybuggz said:


> Right, think I'm officially in the TWW! I'm not 100% on O day though! We DTD every other day for a week (hopefully the fertile week!). I used conceive plus once and used OPK's daily.
> 
> *1DPO*- Cramping, felt a little queasy and my food tasted bad...even water, heightened sense of smell.
> 
> *2DPO*- Twinges in breasts, cramping, super sense of smell, headache
> 
> *3DPO*- Woke up with stuffy nose, feeling ill (swollen tongue), breasts still twingey, still cramping, slight spotting and EMOTIONAL (wanted to cry after watching a movie trailer...that wasn't even sad!)
> 
> *4DPO*- Dull cramps all day, abnormally hungry, swollen tonsils and tender breasts
> 
> *5DPO*- Emotional (crying, stressed and angry), still having lower abdominal cramps, still tender breasts and sore tonsils, constipation
> 
> *6DPO*- Mild cramps, emotional, blood-like taste in mouth, sore throat, spot of bright red blood after nipping to the toilet
> 
> *7DPO*- Irritable (PMS?), mild cramps, gassy, feeling like I'm out, constipation
> 
> *8DPO*- Few minutes of nausea after eating, slight cramping, irritable, tested but BFN, feeling cold but then experience hot flushes, dizzy and lightheaded, food tastes 'off'
> 
> *9DPO*- Ow! Painful abdominal cramps (like period pain), tired, hungry, craving big chunky prawns (haven't eaten them in a long time, but can't get enough of them the last two days, I'm literally drooling at the thought of them!) and gassy (it's so awful!)
> 
> Extra Info
> *4DPO*
> Think I might be coming down with something; felt like I had a swollen tongue yesterday and now have sore tonsils! Plus I couldn't sleep a wink last night, my nipples hurt!
> 
> Weird side note but for the last week my cats have been SUPER loving. They're loving anyway, but this is crazy. The moment I sit down, one's on my lap with the other next to me. They follow me everywhere, it's so strange...




I think this sounds great. My symptoms are on page 4 or 5 I think. Pretty similar with out the emotional part . I'm 14 dpo today (3-5-13) starting to feel like AF is coming for me tho :( hoping she stays away . I have lots of cramping and pinching on the right side. Almost like the ovarie itself :(. Good luck to you. Don't test to soon you will only be let down. Wait u too at least 13 dpo to get a better shot of seeing what you want . Keep me posted !!!!!! Good luck


----------



## LittleBowPeep

Ladybuggz said:


> Right, think I'm officially in the TWW! I'm not 100% on O day though! We DTD every other day for a week (hopefully the fertile week!). I used conceive plus once and used OPK's daily.
> 
> *1DPO*- Cramping, felt a little queasy and my food tasted bad...even water, heightened sense of smell.
> 
> *2DPO*- Twinges in breasts, cramping, super sense of smell, headache
> 
> *3DPO*- Woke up with stuffy nose, feeling ill (swollen tongue), breasts still twingey, still cramping, slight spotting and EMOTIONAL (wanted to cry after watching a movie trailer...that wasn't even sad!)
> 
> *4DPO*- Dull cramps all day, abnormally hungry, swollen tonsils and tender breasts
> 
> *5DPO*- Emotional (crying, stressed and angry), still having lower abdominal cramps, still tender breasts and sore tonsils, constipation
> 
> *6DPO*- Mild cramps, emotional, blood-like taste in mouth, sore throat, spot of bright red blood after nipping to the toilet
> 
> *7DPO*- Irritable (PMS?), mild cramps, gassy, feeling like I'm out, constipation
> 
> *8DPO*- Few minutes of nausea after eating, slight cramping, irritable, tested but BFN, feeling cold but then experience hot flushes, dizzy and lightheaded, food tastes 'off'
> 
> *9DPO*- Ow! Painful abdominal cramps (like period pain), tired, hungry, craving big chunky prawns (haven't eaten them in a long time, but can't get enough of them the last two days, I'm literally drooling at the thought of them!) and gassy (it's so awful!)
> 
> Extra Info
> *4DPO*
> Think I might be coming down with something; felt like I had a swollen tongue yesterday and now have sore tonsils! Plus I couldn't sleep a wink last night, my nipples hurt!
> 
> Weird side note but for the last week my cats have been SUPER loving. They're loving anyway, but this is crazy. The moment I sit down, one's on my lap with the other next to me. They follow me everywhere, it's so strange...

Symptoms look good to me...Good luck!


----------



## swatipunshi

hi all i am on 9 dpo today will wait until mo to test if:witch: doesnot show....

Woke up with a stuffy nose have bad sore throat from few days cramping and boobs hurt a lot.............:blush:

Hoping they are all good signs ....5 days left until testing......:hugs:


----------



## Ladybuggz

Hey Ladies!
Thank you for your feedback! I decided to pee on an OPK this morning, just for fun I spose. Anyway, it came back nearly positive? I was expecting a clear negative as I'm due for AF in 4-5 days. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## toothfairy26

Ladybuggz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Thank you for your feedback! I decided to pee on an OPK this morning, just for fun I spose. Anyway, it came back nearly positive? I was expecting a clear negative as I'm due for AF in 4-5 days. Anyone else experience this?


I did the same thing a few days ago I got a positive as well. I hear it could be a good sign bc sometimes u can pick up a positive preg a cu with them. But not guaranteed. !! Fingers x-ed for you !!!!


----------



## Ladybuggz

*fingers crossed for some Mothers Day BFP soon!*


----------



## pipsbabybean

Great thread , stalking ! :)


----------



## wannabenewmum

This is a great thread,,, loving the greens congratulation everyone xxx


----------



## Feygrl7

Ok Ladies...this is my first post and my story....
My fiancee is from England and I am Americanhe was visiting for Vday. I had calculated months back and thought I was not going to ovulate while he was here. So, we didnt bother even thinking about it. At the last minute, he extended his stay an extra week, which apparently put us into my O window. We were totally unaware. lol

1-4 DPO Not much except one night I had a very vivid dream that my friend and I were cleaning out my closet and she told me to keep some of my older, looser shirts for later in the pregnancy as I would want them when Im bigger.

5 DPO Mild headache the day before turned into a horrific migraine that came and went with terrible nausea in waves all day long. Nothing helped. Oddly enough I nearly had to pull over on my way to a baby shower because I thought I was going to be sick. 
Also, one day I had a very unusually large amount of wet white lumpy CM. 

6-8 Mild cramps, clear wetness. Full feeling in lower abdomen. Burning in stomach with dislike of most foods. I only seem to want sweets and I live on a low carb diet  eek! Pain in my back. Fatigue.just going to bed earlier than usual. Weepier than usual. Weird twinges and pulling all over my pelvis and near my bellybutton. CM that goes between clear, white and yellow...and often smells strongly like vinegar (never had this in my life) and pee that is really yellow. Canker sores in mouth and a weird stinging crack in my lip. Loose bowel movements. Runny nose and one morning I woke up with a sore throat that just went away.

Now I am DPO 9...I have more canker sores, some acne spots, I feel hotter, and the last couple of days my nipples are a bit tingly when they rub on anything. Hard to explain...I am just more aware of them. 

AF is due Sunday...so we shall see. Sound anything like anyone else? Thoughts?


----------



## Starsheep

Just popping by...

I'm afraid I can't really give you a day by day account as I really had hardly any symptoms at all.

No nausea, no sore bbs, no extra cm, still had low & firm CP, no moodiness, no tiredness...

Only thing that was different were some strange cramps that felt like pressure on my bladder. Never had a UTI so I don't know what it feels like but I thought it might've been something like that. The feeling really wasn't so much cramps (not like those before AF) but just a "full" sensation.

Then around 10/11DPO (not 100% on O day) I woke with a really intense cramp/pressure, like I needed the loo. Suddenly felt all shaky, broke out in a cold sweat & thought I was going to faint... but it all passed within a few moments & went back to the "bladder pressure" feel. Wondering if that was implantation?

Only other thing was that I felt "swollen" internally... hard to check CP and that wasn't normal for me.

Waited til AF was due and when she didn't show & did the test & BFP.

FXd for everyone else!


----------



## garfie

Starsheep - congrats hun :happydance:

Sometimes they say no symptoms is a symptom of pregnancy:winkwink:

I will add my symptoms later - but for now I am happy to stalk you and watch you all go green:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AlbaNY

This thread is great! I registered to join it. We have been ttc since the start of 2013, and I only began having AF at the end of December. (I was on Depo Provera due to recurrent cysts and endo... Was on it since 2008 until July 2012.) I still don't have a predictable cycle to refer to, which is a bit annoying. I have been using LH test strips day after day (mostly) for the last few months to try and figure out where things were at. I had a positive O test on February first after noticing EWCM, but we didn't succeed in conceiving.
This month I have had many symptoms leaving me hopeful, so I really wanted to post.


Okay, so the last AF began on the 13th of February and ended on the 16th, and I don't know my usual cycle length, so I am going by 28 days.
There was a small amount of EWCM on the 24th, and that evening the LH strip was positive. LH testing was positive on the 25th and 26th also, but my CM changed to white and lotion like by afternoon on the 24th, so I am not certain which day I should count from. :/ I'll choose the 24th.


Last AF: 13-16 February 
O: 24th
1dpo: Still positive LH, but CM whiter and stickier. Small LRQ pang, O? Feeling "frisky."
2dpo: Still positive LH. Cramps in centre (uterus area) and lower back. 16:00
Rest of evening the cramps were quite bad.
3dpo: Slept terribly (waking hourly.) Peed many times in night. A lot of CM...Woke with wet spot in underwear. No more ewcm, that I noticed except tiny bit days ago. So much gas. Very bloated.
18:20 still cramping, but milder than yesterday. Face is clearer of acne than ever!!! 
4dpo: Feeling "frisky." 
16:24 cramps and pinching returned. Rather strong and intense, as bad as a period, again.
21:51 light cramping still. Lotion-like milky CM
5dpo: Hurts to sit down, the pressure. 
Still gassy, very gassy. Huge burps. Peeing a lot. Bloated and uncomfortable.
Second night sleeping most of the night on the sofa, difficult to sleep.
13:44 cramps/backache
Continued crampiness
Early evening left boob had sharp pain on arm side of nipple
Acne back, and several pimples on nape of neck.
22:28 sharp boob pains again, left
6dpo: Only a little discomfort in pelvic region today. Slight pangs only. Fullness feeling persists, however, and when prodded (slapped on butt) lower abdomen is very uncomfortable. 
Sharp sensation in breast at one point.
Quite a bit of white, lotion-like discharge still. 
Irritable.
22:58 slightly more discomfort in abdomen.
7dpo: Plenty of lotion like discharge, clearer than white compared to before.
Only mild discomforts and fullness through day and evening.
Burping continues to plague me.
Felt sick in grocery store around 21:00 and since. Lack of appetite.
Right breast shooting sensations
8dpo: After midnight discomfort in pelvis increased. Slight backache. Burning shooting sensations behind left nipple for a little while before falling asleep.
A lot of discharge still.
Aches in right side of back now. Strong.
15:55 mild feelings in abdomen and lower back throughout day. Very wet.
17:05 felt faint and increasingly nauseous over five to ten minutes and then dry heaved.
9dpo: Mild lower back ache and mild sensations in pelvic region. 
Feeling frisky all day.
Very wet still.
10dpo: Light to moderate cramping began around 16:00 and intensified by 19:00. At one point felt like a cramped/tensed muscle in left lower abdomen for a few minutes.
11po: Today. Will update. Negative pregnancy test this morning though. :( I couldn't help but *

I really hope we conceived this time, because I am not too sure about the next few months with due dates near the holidays. Do my symptoms seem promising to you guys?


Eta: at midnight of the 9/10th I had pink CM and began my AF. Drat.


----------



## AlbaNY

Darn! I don't see and edit button, and I forgot to write about how bloated I have been. I am so blown up. My fiancé and my mother are both shocked at how bloated. Mum says I look pregnant although only in the tww yet. 

I'm afraid I have my hopes up.


----------



## StrongerDust

I think I ovulated on 28th March (EWCM)
I didn't once get a positive ovulation test. Probably missed it due to test being taken at different times each day.

*4 DPO *- Slight lower abdominal pain (more right side). Lower back pain. Moderate diarrhea.

*5 DPO *- Decreased appetite. Slightly nauseated. Slight headache. Moderate amount of CM (White, creamy, thin-ish lotion like). Pain on right side.

*6 DPO *- Slight symptoms of a UTI (I get that a lot). Slight constipation. Moderate gas. Weird dreams. Weird sensation in mouth. 

*7 DPO* - Weird dreams. Dark urine. Chesty cough (no illness or infection). Sore throat (in the middle of the night and this morning). CM (none-stretchy, clear/tiny amount of white, very thin)

*8 DPO* -


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Ok so I'm not in my TWW yet but I've been popping in and out and reading everyones posts. 

Albany- the edit button should be at the bottom of your post.

Justsmile and Toothfairy- OMG!!! You're both making me nervous :headspin: I really hope that you both get some answers soon. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. I hope to see some green soon. Good luck everyone.

<3<3<3


----------



## swatipunshi

I tested this mrng and got a very faintest of faint line on a pregnancy test :winkwink:but don't want to raise my hopes will test again tomorrow still in m on 11 do today. Excited hope to see a nice line tommrw....:flower:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

swatipunshi said:


> I tested this mrng and got a very faintest of faint line on a pregnancy test :winkwink:but don't want to raise my hopes will test again tomorrow still in m on 11 do today. Excited hope to see a nice line tommrw....:flower:

Yay, I really hope that it's the start of your bfp :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Swat you can go green soon:winkwink:

Good luck hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## miss_kseniya

Just posting so I can subscribe to the thread so I don't have to search for it again next time.

AF is due for me today so if she arrives (fingers crossed she stays away) then I will start noting my symptoms in my next 2ww and post properly.

Fab idea for a thread girlies....nothing worse than reading symptom spotting threads and not finding out the outcome!

xxx


----------



## AlbaNY

I've been a member of another forum for many years which had a rule that editing abilities weren't granted until a member had a certain number of posts. Since this is only my third post here I bet that is the issue.

Meanwhile I'll just wait for editing capabilities to update my list (and to format it for easier reading, sorry.) I'm stalking the thread and charts of reported symptoms and still hoping to turn my post green.

After looking at my last cycle I realised I could expect AF sooner than a 28 day cycle assumed... As in today, tomorrow, or Sunday depending on which day actual O occurred. Last AF began the 12th day after O. Now I am so nervous that all the cramping I had yesterday is AF. 

Yay, Swatipushi! Good luck!


----------



## MamaByrd

-3DPO: Very painful cramps for about 30 minutes. 
-6DPO-Now: Sore throat, tired, dizziness starts & still happens.
-7DPO-Now: "Cold" keeps getting worse! Still have it today at 14DPO
-9DPO-Now: Exhaustion. Ability to sleep 11 hours [I suffer from insomnia]
-11DPO: EWCM, ability to eat less & healthier. Lost 4 pounds.
-12DPO: Fever, night sweats, fullness in tummy, pulling in stomach.

No tender breasts or any sort of cramping or twinges in uterus except for 3DPO. 

Testing on Monday.


----------



## jammers77

This is a cool thread! FXd for all of you wonderful ladies!!!

1-2 DPO nasty cramping in abdomen. Weird back cramping on left side of mid/lower back. Thought maybe I either had a uterine infection (had miscarriage last month) or UTI.
3-4 DPO no more odd abdominal/back pain. No symptoms to speak of.
5 DPO lots of stabby pain near left ovary. Felt like someone was stabbing me with a needle.
6 DPO some dull right side pain, sleepiness (maybe due to time change ). In the evening, had some stretching/pulling in the uterine area and some dull aching on right side.
7 DPO Woke at 4:55 feeling like my lower belly was churning. Thought I was going to have to go to the bathroom, but didn't. Went back to sleep. 9AM: Exhaaaaausted. I want to go back to bed. More achiness on the right side. 9:30 PM More pulling/stretching in uterine area. Added some cramping in the back, and feeling of wetness. Feels just like my experience last month when I was pregnant. Fatigue is still bad--feel like I'm half asleep. Tummy acting dodgy. With cramping, it makes me nervous and worried about another loss.
8 DPO Had insomnia from 1-4am. Irritable in an IRRATIONAL way. Hubby said, "You're pregnant." Left/Right side twinges from time to time.
9 DPO Left side twinges. Started gagging with brushing teeth. Twinges in lower abdomen still--little cramps. Boobs insanely sore for the last couple of days, more than usual. Lots of breakouts--even have one on my shoulder, and one on the back of my head near my hairline!
10 DPO Nothing unusual in the AM. Feel great, other than the little twinges that come and go and the sore BBs. Was going to test today, but don't want to get a squinter, so waiting till tomorrow.
11 DPO Woke up burping this nasty flavor that I also burped when I was pregnant with my boys. Did not have this burp with my ectopic or my chemical. Hoping it's a good sign it will be a sticky baby. Fullness feeling in uterine area, stretchy feelings on occasion.

I CAVED. Test was positive at 10dpo. Attached pics. I'm a nervous wreck and hope this baby is finally my rainbow baby after two losses.

updated 3/15
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 584









0010.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 475


----------



## swatipunshi

Got another dark line it's definitely a : :bfp:So excited :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## MamaByrd

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyson

luvmyson said:


> HI ladies, I luv this thread. It is keeping me positive :)
> 
> 1-7 DPO - no symptoms out of ordinary, some mild cramping
> 8-9 DPO - tummy slightly off and really tired, mild cramping off and on
> 10-11 DPO - lower back ache, VERY sensitive, tingly, and heavy BB. (this is new to me). Ive got all the symptoms of a cold. Very tired. tested in AM with FRER and got a BFN.
> im so disspointed, but AF not due for 4-5 days so it could still be early.
> 
> 
> staying postive. AF is due thursday/friday so i will wait and test again then.

Im out :(


----------



## Jelly.Bean

swatipunshi said:


> Got another dark line it's definitely a : :bfp:So excited :cloud9::happydance:

Yay!!!! Congratulations. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## 37Hopeful

TTC after miscarriage 4 months ago-------AF CD 32 BooHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1-2 Dpo- Nothing
2-3 Dpo- Nothing
3-4 Dpo- Light pink spotting w/BM & brown blobby CM 
4-5 Dpo- Tiny pink spot w/BM & more brown spotting, Cervix high
5-6 Dpo- Dark brown spotting w/BM, Insomnia, Frequent Urination 
6-7Dpo- Dark brown globby apotting, Diarrhea, Frequent Urination
7-8 Dpo- Brown spotting, Cervix medium-softer, Hard stools, Frequent Urination, Insomnia
8-9 Dpo- Tiny brown spotting, Tearful, Cervix long/firm/high, Very firm small stools
9-10 Dpo- Stringy/clumpy brown spotting, Cervix high/softer, Twinges on Right side, Heartburn, Bloating, Constipated
10-11 Dpo- Clumpy brown spotting, Tiny pimples on cheeks, AF type cramps but lower and duller
11-12 Dpo- Lighter brown spotting, Full feeling breasts, Feels like AF coming any minute, Cervix high, Constipation, Up every hour to pee- pressure on bladder
12-13- Only small brown/clearish CM when checking cervix, Cervix VERY HIGH & TILTED, Very bloated, Not hungry, Insomnia, Headache, Increased urination, Very bloated, Feels like AF any minute:( 

Today (Friday March 8th = CD 31. Average Luteal Phase last 3 months is 14 days. 

I have been testing since 8Dpo, all Negative so far but I'll keep you posted!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Well after having grand intentions to post in this thread next month, I can just annouce that I have got a huge BFP this morning (cycle no 13 of TTC).

I haven't really had many symptoms but I'll share anyway just in case it helps someone.

1dpo-8dpo - nothing at all of any note.
9dpo - felt a bit nauseous after eating lunch and dinner. Very gassy
10dpo - very gassy. No CM which is normal for me
11dpo - very gassy. No CM which is normal for me
12dpo - less gassy. CM a little watery but not much of it
13dpo - nothing
14dpo - nothing
15dpo (1 day late for AF) - tired, watery cm. knickers feel kind of damp somehow, feeling nauseous on and off. Slightly tender nipples and boobs under arms, but this is normal. Suddenly had diarrhoea which i had last time I was pregnant.
16dpo (2 days late for AF) - tired (slept in late which I never do), watery cm and damp feeling knickers. Feeling nauseous on and off. Slightly tender nipples and boobs under armpits. Tested as AF was late. Glaring BFP on FRER within 10 seconds of testing and with 3MU.


----------



## justsmilexo

miss_kseniya said:


> Well after having grand intentions to post in this thread next month, I can just annouce that I have got a huge BFP this morning (cycle no 13 of TTC).
> 
> I haven't really had many symptoms but I'll share anyway just in case it helps someone.
> 
> 1dpo-8dpo - nothing at all of any note.
> 9dpo - felt a bit nauseous after eating lunch and dinner. Very gassy
> 10dpo - very gassy. No CM which is normal for me
> 11dpo - very gassy. No CM which is normal for me
> 12dpo - less gassy. CM a little watery but not much of it
> 13dpo - nothing
> 14dpo - nothing
> 15dpo (1 day late for AF) - tired, watery cm. knickers feel kind of damp somehow, feeling nauseous on and off. Slightly tender nipples and boobs under arms, but this is normal. Suddenly had diarrhoea which i had last time I was pregnant.
> 16dpo (2 days late for AF) - tired (slept in late which I never do), watery cm and damp feeling knickers. Feeling nauseous on and off. Slightly tender nipples and boobs under armpits. Tested as AF was late. Glaring BFP on FRER within 10 seconds of testing and with 3MU.

Congrats !! have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Adele1969

swatipunshi said:


> Got another dark line it's definitely a : :bfp:So excited :cloud9::happydance:

Delighted for you. Congratulations love :)

:dust:


----------



## Adele1969

miss_kseniya said:


> Well after having grand intentions to post in this thread next month, I can just annouce that I have got a huge BFP this morning (cycle no 13 of TTC).
> 
> I haven't really had many symptoms but I'll share anyway just in case it helps someone.
> 
> 1dpo-8dpo - nothing at all of any note.
> 9dpo - felt a bit nauseous after eating lunch and dinner. Very gassy
> 10dpo - very gassy. No CM which is normal for me
> 11dpo - very gassy. No CM which is normal for me
> 12dpo - less gassy. CM a little watery but not much of it
> 13dpo - nothing
> 14dpo - nothing
> 15dpo (1 day late for AF) - tired, watery cm. knickers feel kind of damp somehow, feeling nauseous on and off. Slightly tender nipples and boobs under arms, but this is normal. Suddenly had diarrhoea which i had
> 16dpo (2 days late for AF) - tired (slept in late which I never do), watery cm and damp feeling knickers. Feeling nauseous on and off. Slightly tender nipples and boobs under armpits. Tested as AF was late. Glaring BFP on FRER within 10 seconds of testing and with 3MU.


Yayyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

1-4dpo headaches
5 dpo headache bloated Lots of cm
6 dpo headache bloated lots of cm
7 dpo headache bloated cramping
8 dpo headache congestion sore throat 
9 dpo headache congestion sore throat bloated fatigue
10 dpo headache congestion sore throat bloated fatigue
11 dpo terrible AF like cramps congestion low bbt feeling pretty out


----------



## swatipunshi

Thanks for all the wishes and congrats to all the BFPs :happydance:

Gl for the next cycle who all were not able to make it this month...:hugs:


----------



## TayBabes92

0dpo - sore/tender boobs, EWCM & bad ovulation pains
1dpo - sore boobs & light cramps
2dpo - sore boobs
3dpo - sore boobs
4dpo - sore boobs, light cramps & spotting
5dpo - sore boobs (uncomfortable to sleep), stuffy nose at bedtime & bloated
6dpo - sore boobs (pain increased), increased appetite, sore throat in morning & bloated
7dpo - sore boobs, bloated & light cramps after :sex: , waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet, increased appetite.
8dpo - sore boobs, increased appetite, bloated, waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet straight away, irritated/moody.
9dpo - sore boobs, went up a cup size and breasts feel full and heavy, bloated, moody, waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet.
10dpo - boobs super senitive and feel huge! Bloated really bad, weird tinges/cramps, emotional, craved nachos then felt sick halfway through eating them.

I hope these symptoms are not just in my head. Praying for BFP!!!


----------



## AlbaNY

I am out. :(

Two minutes before midnight I saw pink CM, but it was the beginning of AF. At least I can track a regular cycle now, but I am really let down. 

We BDed so much in the fertile days. All my friends have toddlers or kids in school, and they all were pregnant as soon as they decided to try.
The roller coaster and two weeks wondering really suck too.
Lastly, that was it for a 2013 baby.
Sorry, as I said, I am really let down.


----------



## lauren86

lauren86 said:


> lmp- feb 9 and my cycle is usually 26 days but sometimes 28..
> Today is 5dpo
> 
> 1dpo- nothing really
> 2dpo- wanted chocolate m&m's real bad! Lol, runny nose (just the right nostril) strange....- started feeling like i was getting sick but didnt feel bad- just the symptoms. Cramping on left side
> 3dpo- still have congestion...sleepy/tired
> 4dpo- tired/sleepy, congestion, bb's sore...maybe just my nipples, it's hard to tell. Really thirsty (idk if thats because i cant breathe through my nose and i am breathing through my mouth instead...)
> 5dpo- dont really have an appetite, except wanting chocolate chip cookies. Face is breaking out, nipples sore and hard most of the time, congestion, tired, gassy
> not too sure how to edit my original post but.....af showed up....1 day late, but none the less she's here!!
> Tww is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to wait until 3/3 to test....that makes it 11dpo....that's a start right??!?!?!?!?! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## JasperGold

AlbaNY said:


> I am out. :(
> 
> Two minutes before midnight I saw pink CM, but it was the beginning of AF. At least I can track a regular cycle now, but I am really let down.
> 
> We BDed so much in the fertile days. All my friends have toddlers or kids in school, and they all were pregnant as soon as they decided to try.
> The roller coaster and two weeks wondering really suck too.
> Lastly, that was it for a 2013 baby.
> Sorry, as I said, I am really let down.

Sorry AF showed up. I think it gets harder every month. I'm due AF tomorrow and my head is done in with this TWW. I'm the same all my friends either got pregnant without trying or just when they decided. 

:hugs:


----------



## AlbaNY

Thank you, JasperGold. Good luck to you. 
It is funny how soothing commiserating posts online can be, but it really does help a little. If I only had RL people to relate to I'd have a harder time feeling normal about the disappointment and not so quickly conceiving.


----------



## shorty42383

I am not completely positive which day I ovulated but I think it may have been on March 3rd...

4DPO- BBS sore, slight cramps
5DPO- BBS sore, slight cramping, stuffy nose
6DPO- BBS even more sore with slight nipple tenderness, very tired, a little nausea, dreamed I had a baby, gassy (surprised myself and my husband with a "man" burp), stuffy nose, a little lower back pain

7DPO- BBS are killing me, very tired (could be the time change but I went to bed early), frequent urination, slight cramping, twinge by belly button, feeling bloated, headache, vivid dreams, runny nose

8DPO- Still extremely sore BBS, A little CM this morning, a little pain in lower right Abdomen.

9DPO- BBS are sore, nipples are more sensitive but mostly to touch, lower abdomen was achy (not really crampy but just different) a little CM, a little diarrhea but could be from last nights pot roast, I am craving the red meat! Stuffy nose every morning when I wake up and runny throughout the day.

10DPO- first symptom this morning was dizziness! A little nausea until I ate something. Of course the BBS are still hurting like crazy!

11DPO-tired, just feel off, sinus pressure, craving tea (not sure what this is about but I have been craving tea lately), Boobs and nipples are out of control hurting, they feel a bit firmer. Tested this morning (a few days early) it was negative.

13DPO- woke up feeling like AF is on her way, achey abdomen which usually mean AF is right around the corner... no CM, BBS are killing me and I am exhausted.

I am grateful for this community and this thread!

AF started spotting today... dissappointed.[/COLOR]


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Sorry AF showed Albany and Lauren. I really hope that you see those bfp's soon :hugs:


----------



## Sharkdiver

Hi ladies, I am new here, and am 10dpo today - 

My DH and I have very little chance getting PG on our own due to male factor infertility, but we're still trying! This cycle, which is cycle #13 TTC #1, we really gave it our all, and BD'd a lot around O day. Should be due for AF on Tuesday 3/12 and will test that morning.

1-4 dpo - nothing really

5 dpo - runny nose, extremely chapped lips, no matter how much chapstick I used.

6 dpo - woke up with sore throat and swollen glands and post-nasal drop feeling - felt really "run down" and lathargic all day. in evening around 8pm, had random diarrhea even though I hadn't eaten anything that would've caused it

7 dpo - woke up with post nasal drip again and irritated throat, though I feel much better during the day, still having bouts of lethargy. highest temp that morning of 98.46. no sore boobs

8 dpo - temp dip to 97.99, woke feeling more like myself, but still with a scratchy throat, twinges in uterine area, but I wouldnt call them cramps. no sore boobs.

9 dpo - temp back up to 98.18, woke up feeling stuffy and sneezy , runny nose all day, energy level OK though, throat still a bit scratchy. @dinner time, took a bath, and afterwards went pee, and saw pink cm on the tp when I wiped, just the one time, then nothing. checked cervix, clean finger, no sign of AF, closed cervix. became more lethargic, sneezy and had more of cold as the night went on.

10 dpo - temp up higher to 98.26, feeling miserable with head cold still, now ear pain in both ears. continued mild pinchy cramps on and off - very brief not like AF. cervix still closed. tested this afternoon with FRER at 3pm after 3 hour hold, BFN. AF due in 2 more days.

11 dpo - temp came back down to 97.97 this morning, starting to feel out - have that heavy feeling in uterine area like AF is on her way. Still have head cold/sneezing/ear pain. Sharp pains just to the left and behind my belly button

12 dpo - tested this morning, BFN - AF showed up about 20 minutes after I tested! 

Oh well, I have my first appointment with the DR. to begin the IVF process tonight!


----------



## shorty42383

Sharkdiver said:


> Hi ladies, I am new here, and am 10dpo today -
> 
> My DH and I have very little chance getting PG on our own due to male factor infertility, but we're still trying! This cycle, which is cycle #13 TTC #1, we really gave it our all, and BD'd a lot around O day. Should be due for AF on Tuesday 3/12 and will test that morning.
> 
> 1-4 dpo - nothing really
> 
> 5 dpo - runny nose, extremely chapped lips, no matter how much chapstick I used.
> 
> 6 dpo - woke up with sore throat and swollen glands and post-nasal drop feeling - felt really "run down" and lathargic all day. in evening around 8pm, had random diarrhea even though I hadn't eaten anything that would've caused it
> 
> 7 dpo - woke up with post nasal drip again and irritated throat, though I feel much better during the day, still having bouts of lethargy. highest temp that morning of 98.46. no sore boobs
> 
> 8 dpo - temp dip to 97.99, woke feeling more like myself, but still with a scratchy throat, twinges in uterine area, but I wouldnt call them cramps. no sore boobs.
> 
> 9 dpo - temp back up to 98.18, woke up feeling stuffy and sneezy , runny nose all day, energy level OK though, throat still a bit scratchy. @dinner time, took a bath, and afterwards went pee, and saw pink cm on the tp when I wiped, just the one time, then nothing. checked cervix, clean finger, no sign of AF, closed cervix. became more lethargic, sneezy and had more of cold as the night went on.
> 
> 10 dpo - temp up higher to 98.26, feeling miserable with head cold still, now ear pain in both ears. continued mild pinchy cramps on and off - very brief not like AF. cervix still closed. tested this afternoon with FRER at 3pm after 3 hour hold, BFN. AF due in 2 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...IVF initial appointment with DR on Tuesday 3/12 - same day AF is due! would be awesome if I could cancel that appointment.

Good luck! I hope you get your miracle!


----------



## TayBabes92

TayBabes92 said:


> 0dpo - sore/tender boobs, EWCM & bad ovulation pains
> 1dpo - sore boobs & light cramps
> 2dpo - sore boobs
> 3dpo - sore boobs
> 4dpo - sore boobs, light cramps & spotting
> 5dpo - sore boobs (uncomfortable to sleep), stuffy nose at bedtime & bloated
> 6dpo - sore boobs (pain increased), increased appetite, sore throat in morning & bloated
> 7dpo - sore boobs, bloated & light cramps after :sex: , waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet, increased appetite.
> 8dpo - sore boobs, increased appetite, bloated, waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet straight away, irritated/moody.
> 9dpo - sore boobs, went up a cup size and breasts feel full and heavy, bloated, moody, waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet.
> 10dpo - boobs super senitive and feel huge! Bloated really bad, weird tinges/cramps, emotional, craved nachos then felt sick halfway through eating them.
> 
> I hope these symptoms are not just in my head. Praying for BFP!!!


11dpo - sore boobs (STILL!), bloated, ate a piece of toast halfway through tasted like fish, ate an icy pole halfway through tasted like dirt, nauseous between 7am - 2pm but starving by 3pm & weird tinges/cramps.


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Wow there's been a few BFP's since I've been on last so congratulations to all you girls who got them :)... and best of luck to the rest of you this month lots of baby dust to you all

:dust: :dust:


----------



## jammers77

shorty42383 said:


> I am not completely positive which day I ovulated but I think it may have been on March 3rd...
> 
> 4DPO- BBS sore, slight cramps
> 5DPO- BBS sore, slight cramping, stuffy nose
> 6DPO- BBS even more sore with slight nipple tenderness, very tired, a little nausea, dreamed I had a baby, gassy (surprised myself and my husband with a "man" burp), stuffy nose, a little lower back pain
> 7DPO- BBS are killing me, *very tired (could be the time change but I went to bed early)*, frequent urination, slight cramping, twinge by belly button, feeling bloated, headache, vivid dreams, runny nose
> 
> still a few more days to go...

I'm having the very same thing with the exhaustion. I went to bed early for time change, too, to compensate. I was exhausted yesterday all day long, and this morning I really would just like to go back to bed!!

Crossing my fingers for you SO hard!!!


----------



## Pst

March 10: possible o day
1 dpo: some cramps and feeling weepy. Light tension headache. 
2 dpo: lower abdominal discomfort and lower backache. Creamy cm plus diarrhoea. Tension headache. 
3 dpo: Some cm, creamy on knickers (sorry for tmi). Felt very cold. Tension headache. 
4 dpo: cold, feel like I'm falling sick. Little cm today. Some lower backache on the left side. Headache. 
5 dpo: bbt was 99 degree Fahrenheit and generally feeling run down. Very little sticky cm

6 dpo: slightly constipated. Weepy. Pulling sensation on right briefly in the evening
7 dpo: weepy. Pulling sensation on right as yesterday briefly in the evening
8 dpo: Hpt negative. Weepy. Felt like sleeping early. BBT low. Increased sex drive
9 dpo: weepy. Slept early. BBT low. Increased sex drive

10 dpo: temp low. Feeling sleepy
11 dpo: evening had cramps AF style and cm through the day
12 dpo: weepy. Really bad gas (sorry for tmi but its really smelly!)
13 dpo: bbt following same pattern as last month. Hate waiting for AF. Super Weepy
14 dpo: super weepy. Slight boob soreness. 

15 dpo: felt this am that AF will arrive soon. My luteal phase is 16 days according to FF. boobs bit sore
16 dpo: talk about being weepy. I've found myself tearing when dh leaves for work. Sore boobs

Expecting AF 26th march
For me being weepy is something that starts a week-ten day before AF shows so...
AND AF cramps start about 5-6 days in advance!


----------



## Electricat

As I write this I'm 5 DPO I haven't charted/payed attention to my cycles before, so I don't have much to compare to what is "normal" for me, but I would think that sore bbs is a LP symptom with or without AF. 

This time around I had sore bbs around O, but now it's gone :shrug:

I have spell of nausea, but that too I can chalk up to the Progesterone in the LP.

I have twinges in my uterus...but she's a organ living with the constant tides of hormones so why wouldn't she make herself known throughout the cycle :hi:

My pelvic bone feels a bit...weird - like it's sore (I remember having this feeling when I was carrying my older kids, but that was waaaaay out in the pregnancy and I had problem walking because my pelvic area was so loose to prepare for birth), so to think that is something else but just plain weird is stupid, but it's there...so :sulk:

Also 4 DPO blood when brushing teeth...that never happens 

And...weird one, my cervix feels...um...longer? I have a tilted cervix to begin with, but now it's like there is a 2 cm reach before getting to the tip. Difficult to explain...

6 DPO Dip in my BBT and "pin pricks" in my uterus. Continued at 7 DPO too. 

7 DPO positive BOAS...waiting to confirm. Pin pricks, rather than cramps in uterus

8 DPO more pin prix

9 DPO Pin prix and twinge by the belly button, frequent urination

10 DPO Skin break outs - feeling like AF is coming. Noticed pee on tp is very yellow (haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary)

11 DPO a nasty evap making me angry/sad. Feeling dizzy in PM

12 DPO spotting when checking cp...she's coming.. =/

13 DPO still spotting...when I say spotting, I mean tanned coloured creamy cm...still no pissin' AF and temp keep dipping.


Anyway, that's about it - I will update as I go along on my way to AF/BFP and will turn the colour of the text accordingly.

GL to all you ladies out there :flower:


----------



## shorty42383

I'm having the very same thing with the exhaustion. I went to bed early for time change, too, to compensate. I was exhausted yesterday all day long, and this morning I really would just like to go back to bed!!

Crossing my fingers for you SO hard!!![/QUOTE]


I slept until 10 this morning, guess it was like sleeping until 9 but seriously I was shocked! Hoping for your BFP too!!!!!!!


----------



## justsmilexo

well ladies, after 11 days of being late and seeing so many bfns i finally got AF this morning and I've never been happier to see her !!! I cant wait until im on the tww again so i can come back and post my dpo. Good luck to those testing soon and for all of us starting again fingerx :)


----------



## shorty42383

Sharkdiver said:


> Hi ladies, I am new here, and am 10dpo today -
> 
> My DH and I have very little chance getting PG on our own due to male factor infertility, but we're still trying! This cycle, which is cycle #13 TTC #1, we really gave it our all, and BD'd a lot around O day. Should be due for AF on Tuesday 3/12 and will test that morning.
> 
> 1-4 dpo - nothing really
> 
> 5 dpo - runny nose, extremely chapped lips, no matter how much chapstick I used.
> 
> 6 dpo - woke up with sore throat and swollen glands and post-nasal drop feeling - felt really "run down" and lathargic all day. in evening around 8pm, had random diarrhea even though I hadn't eaten anything that would've caused it
> 
> 7 dpo - woke up with post nasal drip again and irritated throat, though I feel much better during the day, still having bouts of lethargy. highest temp that morning of 98.46. no sore boobs
> 
> 8 dpo - temp dip to 97.99, woke feeling more like myself, but still with a scratchy throat, twinges in uterine area, but I wouldnt call them cramps. no sore boobs.
> 
> 9 dpo - temp back up to 98.18, woke up feeling stuffy and sneezy , runny nose all day, energy level OK though, throat still a bit scratchy. @dinner time, took a bath, and afterwards went pee, and saw pink cm on the tp when I wiped, just the one time, then nothing. checked cervix, clean finger, no sign of AF, closed cervix. became more lethargic, sneezy and had more of cold as the night went on.
> 
> 10 dpo - temp up higher to 98.26, feeling miserable with head cold still, now ear pain in both ears. continued mild pinchy cramps on and off - very brief not like AF. cervix still closed. tested this afternoon with FRER at 3pm after 3 hour hold, BFN. AF due in 2 more days.
> 
> 11 dpo - temp came back down to 97.97 this morning, starting to feel out - have that heavy feeling in uterine area like AF is on her way. Still have head cold/sneezing/ear pain. Sharp pains just to the left and behind my belly button
> 
> 12 dpo - tested this morning, BFN - AF showed up about 20 minutes after I tested!
> 
> Oh well, I have my first appointment with the DR. to begin the IVF process tonight!

AF always shows up after I test!! How annoying is that?!?! Sorry you didnt get your BFP but good luck next cycle! Hoping the Dr's visit is productive!


----------



## TayBabes92

TayBabes92 said:


> TayBabes92 said:
> 
> 
> 0dpo - sore/tender boobs, EWCM & bad ovulation pains
> 1dpo - sore boobs & light cramps
> 2dpo - sore boobs
> 3dpo - sore boobs
> 4dpo - sore boobs, light cramps & spotting
> 5dpo - sore boobs (uncomfortable to sleep), stuffy nose at bedtime & bloated
> 6dpo - sore boobs (pain increased), increased appetite, sore throat in morning & bloated
> 7dpo - sore boobs, bloated & light cramps after :sex: , waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet, increased appetite.
> 8dpo - sore boobs, increased appetite, bloated, waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet straight away, irritated/moody.
> 9dpo - sore boobs, went up a cup size and breasts feel full and heavy, bloated, moody, waking up at 6.30am needing to go toilet.
> 10dpo - boobs super senitive and feel huge! Bloated really bad, weird tinges/cramps, emotional, craved nachos then felt sick halfway through eating them.
> 
> I hope these symptoms are not just in my head. Praying for BFP!!!
> 
> 
> 11dpo - sore boobs (STILL!), bloated, ate a piece of toast halfway through tasted like fish, ate an icy pole halfway through tasted like dirt, nauseous between 7am - 2pm but starving by 3pm & weird tinges/cramps.Click to expand...

12dpo - sore boobs, bloated, fatigue, weird tinges/cramps (not as many crazy symptoms just the main ones)

I am not feeling pregnant I just feel normal but when the witch shows I only cramp an hour or so before she shows. I am not looking forward to if that happens tomorrow since I am due.


----------



## shorty42383

AlbaNY said:


> I am out. :(
> 
> Two minutes before midnight I saw pink CM, but it was the beginning of AF. At least I can track a regular cycle now, but I am really let down.
> 
> We BDed so much in the fertile days. All my friends have toddlers or kids in school, and they all were pregnant as soon as they decided to try.
> The roller coaster and two weeks wondering really suck too.
> Lastly, that was it for a 2013 baby.
> Sorry, as I said, I am really let down.


So Sorry you didn't get your BFP this month! I totally understand the disappointment. A lot of my friends are thinking about trying for their 2nd child... it's really hard because you want to be happy for them but are disappointed that you dont have your first yet! Keep trying and it is totally okay for you to be disappointing and let down. Just make sure to bounce back from it and keep trying!


----------



## shorty42383

Has anyone been pregnant but had little to no CM during the tww?


----------



## Left wonderin

Me on my first pregnancy , didn't notice any symptoms at all until after AF . Sadly that beanie didn't stick so hoping for a BFP soon :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

shorty42383 said:


> Has anyone been pregnant but had little to no CM during the tww?

Me with this one. I had one random amount of ewcm (tiny amount) on about 8dpo which i only noticed the one time when I went to the toilet and wiped and a small amount of watery cm on 12dpo. Otherwise absolutely nothing until after my AF was late and I had my BFP. After then, it has been nothing but watery which keeps making me run to the loo to check i'm not bleeding!

I didn't really have many symptoms before BFP but my post is on here somewhere hun xx


----------



## shorty42383

miss_kseniya said:


> shorty42383 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been pregnant but had little to no CM during the tww?
> 
> Me with this one. I had one random amount of ewcm (tiny amount) on about 8dpo which i only noticed the one time when I went to the toilet and wiped and a small amount of watery cm on 12dpo. Otherwise absolutely nothing until after my AF was late and I had my BFP. After then, it has been nothing but watery which keeps making me run to the loo to check i'm not bleeding!
> 
> I didn't really have many symptoms before BFP but my post is on here somewhere hun xxClick to expand...

Thanks so much! Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlbaNY

Oddly my AF was super short and light... much lighter than it has been and barely two days long. That leaves me wondering. Gah. Just what I need are more unusual things to obsess over.


----------



## ecarroll2

AlbaNY said:


> Oddly my AF was super short and light... much lighter than it has been and barely two days long. That leaves me wondering. Gah. Just what I need are more unusual things to obsess over.

Same thing happened to me in Feb actually, it was likely due to Vit D definiciency xx


----------



## Luvthejourney

This is my first time posting and my 3rd month TTC. I was training for and running a marathon with my hubby in December and January, so this is the first month I thought we might have a shot. 

1-4 DPO no symptoms
5 DPO headache all day and tired
6 DPO Medium AF cramps all morning, bloated
7 DPO constipated (new prenatal vitamin?) and occasional sharp twinges in my nipples. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## TayBabes92

I'm will waiting for AF to show and I haven't tested at all yet. I hate the TWO WEEK WAIT!


----------



## AlbaNY

ecarroll2 said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> Oddly my AF was super short and light... much lighter than it has been and barely two days long. That leaves me wondering. Gah. Just what I need are more unusual things to obsess over.
> 
> Same thing happened to me in Feb actually, it was likely due to Vit D definiciency xxClick to expand...

I didn't know that was a thing. Hmmm.
Sometimes my D levels are very low.


----------



## ecarroll2

AlbaNY said:


> ecarroll2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> Oddly my AF was super short and light... much lighter than it has been and barely two days long. That leaves me wondering. Gah. Just what I need are more unusual things to obsess over.
> 
> Same thing happened to me in Feb actually, it was likely due to Vit D definiciency xxClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that was a thing. Hmmm.
> Sometimes my D levels are very low.Click to expand...

I started taking Vit D tablets and eating more Vid D rich food (fish oil, salmon, milk, butter...) and the following month my period lasted way longer than usual.. Vit D levels and fertility are interlinked actually.. Not surprisingly, the month we had almost no sun, my AF lasted hardly a day and a half!! x


----------



## jammers77

shorty42383 said:


> Has anyone been pregnant but had little to no CM during the tww?

Yes, that was me last month.


----------



## shorty42383

Luvthejourney said:


> This is my first time posting and my 3rd month TTC. I was training for and running a marathon with my hubby in December and January, so this is the first month I thought we might have a shot.
> 
> 1-4 DPO no symptoms
> 5 DPO headache all day and tired
> 6 DPO Medium AF cramps all morning, bloated
> 7 DPO constipated (new prenatal vitamin?) and occasional sharp twinges in my nipples.
> 
> Any thoughts?

Sounds promising... when do you plan on testing for pregnancy? Hoping for you to get your BFP!!


----------



## rhiannon240

rhiannon240 said:


> Was trying not to symptom spot, but I just can't help it:dohh:
> 
> 1 dpo - major heartburn, watery cm, very grumpy, headache (normal)
> 2 dpo - slight heartburn, watery cm, headache (normal), gassy
> 3 dpo - slight heartburn, watery cm, 2 hrs after breakfast felt like my blood suger was super low & had to eat right away, headache (normal), nipples slightly tender
> 4 dpo - still having watery cm, nipples slightly tender, headache (normal), small cramps on right side since I woke up, stuffy nose
> Update:
> 5-6 dpo - watery/cream cm, slightly tender nipples, stuffy nose
> 7-8 dpo - watery/cream cm, nipples more tender, weird dreams last night, emotional, headache, cp high and closed
> 9 dpo - watery cm, tender nipples, weird stabbing sensation on pelvic bone that woke me up an lasted for a couple of mins, earache
> 10 dpo - watery cm, gassy, headache, cp high, tender bbs
> 11 dpo - watery cm, gassy, pinching cramps on right side, headache, cp high, sore bbs
> 12 dpo - creamy cm, tiny pink in cm this morning, sore bbs, cp high soft, headache
> 
> Kinda feel like af is on the way...still hopeful though:) probably test on the 16th if af hasn't shown
> 
> Im out, af started right on time:cry:

Im out....be back next tww. Fx for all thise still waiting


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Electricat said:


> As I write this I'm 5 DPO I haven't charted/payed attention to my cycles before, so I don't have much to compare to what is "normal" for me, but I would think that sore bbs is a LP symptom with or without AF.
> 
> This time around I had sore bbs around O, but now it's gone :shrug:
> 
> I have spell of nausea, but that too I can chalk up to the Progesterone in the LP.
> 
> I have twinges in my uterus...but she's a organ living with the constant tides of hormones so why wouldn't she make herself known throughout the cycle :hi:
> 
> My pelvic bone feels a bit...weird - like it's sore (I remember having this feeling when I was carrying my older kids, but that was waaaaay out in the pregnancy and I had problem walking because my pelvic area was so loose to prepare for birth), so to think that is something else but just plain weird is stupid, but it's there...so :sulk:
> 
> Also 4 DPO blood when brushing teeth...that never happens
> 
> And...weird one, my cervix feels...um...longer? I have a tilted cervix to begin with, but now it's like there is a 2 cm reach before getting to the tip. Difficult to explain...
> 
> 6 DPO Dip in my BBT and "pin pricks" in my uterus. Continued at 7 DPO too.
> 
> 7 DPO positive BOAS...waiting to confirm. Pin pricks, rather than cramps in uterus
> 
> 8 DPO more pin prix
> 
> 9 DPO Pin prix and twinge by the belly button, frequent urination
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's about it - I will update as I go along on my way to AF/BFP and will turn the colour of the text accordingly.
> 
> GL to all you ladies out there :flower:

Ooh I'm so excited. Can't wait to see the outcome. Your symptoms look very promising. I hope that you get your bfp soon.

Afm- I'm pretty sure that I will O very soon as I have all the signs. I'll be back to post my symptoms once I do.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

jammers77 said:


> This is a cool thread! FXd for all of you wonderful ladies!!!
> 
> 1-2 DPO nasty cramping in abdomen. Weird back cramping on left side of mid/lower back. Thought maybe I either had a uterine infection (had miscarriage last month) or UTI.
> 3-4 DPO no more odd abdominal/back pain. No symptoms to speak of.
> 5 DPO lots of stabby pain near left ovary. Felt like someone was stabbing me with a needle.
> 6 DPO some dull right side pain, sleepiness (maybe due to time change ). In the evening, had some stretching/pulling in the uterine area and some dull aching on right side.
> 7 DPO Woke at 4:55 feeling like my lower belly was churning. Thought I was going to have to go to the bathroom, but didn't. Went back to sleep. 9AM: Exhaaaaausted. I want to go back to bed. More achiness on the right side. 9:30 PM More pulling/stretching in uterine area. Added some cramping in the back, and feeling of wetness. Feels just like my experience last month when I was pregnant. Fatigue is still bad--feel like I'm half asleep. Tummy acting dodgy. With cramping, it makes me nervous and worried about another loss.
> 8 DPO Had insomnia from 1-4am. Irritable in an IRRATIONAL way. Hubby said, "You're pregnant." Left/Right side twinges from time to time.
> 9 DPO Left side twinges. Started gagging with brushing teeth. Twinges in lower abdomen still--little cramps. Boobs insanely sore for the last couple of days, more than usual. Lots of breakouts--even have one on my shoulder, and one on the back of my head near my hairline!
> 10 DPO Nothing unusual in the AM. Feel great, other than the little twinges that come and go and the sore BBs. Was going to test today, but don't want to get a squinter, so waiting till tomorrow.
> 11 DPO Woke up burping this nasty flavor that I also burped when I was pregnant with my boys. Did not have this burp with my ectopic or my chemical. Hoping it's a good sign it will be a sticky baby. Fullness feeling in uterine area, stretchy feelings on occasion.
> 
> I CAVED. Test was positive at 10dpo. Attached pics. I'm a nervous wreck and hope this baby is finally my rainbow baby after two losses.
> 
> updated 3/15

Oh my gosh a huge congratulations to you. I hope it is a super sticky bean and you have a very happy and healthy 9 months. I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

toothfairy26 said:


> 20 DPO- no AF. Very sick today. Nauseous, almost throwing up every second . Terrible stomach problems (tmi). Migraine from hell. Caved an took a dollar store pregnancy test. BFN. What is going on. I guess perhaps I could be getting sick .
> 21 DPO- no AF. Very sick again. Stayed home from work. Nauseous, stomach issues, feeling exhausted, every bone in my body hurts. Feeling like I have the flu....took a test today. BFN
> 22 DPO- feeling much better today no symptoms today. Only,lots of ewcm! AF is now 8 days late
> 23 DPO- no symptoms
> 24- DPO- no symptoms

Oh you poor thing. I hope that you end up with a bfp after waiting that long. I know that I would have gone insane by now. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## jammers77

Thank you, JellyBean!! I've got really really good progression on my tests this time, so I'm hoping that it is indeed a sticky baby!! Last month my tests never really progressed, and I lost that one.

I've got my fingers crossed really hard for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Pst

Electricat said:


> As I write this I'm 5 DPO I haven't charted/payed attention to my cycles before, so I don't have much to compare to what is "normal" for me, but I would think that sore bbs is a LP symptom with or without AF.
> 
> This time around I had sore bbs around O, but now it's gone :shrug:
> 
> I have spell of nausea, but that too I can chalk up to the Progesterone in the LP.
> 
> I have twinges in my uterus...but she's a organ living with the constant tides of hormones so why wouldn't she make herself known throughout the cycle :hi:
> 
> My pelvic bone feels a bit...weird - like it's sore (I remember having this feeling when I was carrying my older kids, but that was waaaaay out in the pregnancy and I had problem walking because my pelvic area was so loose to prepare for birth), so to think that is something else but just plain weird is stupid, but it's there...so :sulk:
> 
> Also 4 DPO blood when brushing teeth...that never happens
> 
> And...weird one, my cervix feels...um...longer? I have a tilted cervix to begin with, but now it's like there is a 2 cm reach before getting to the tip. Difficult to explain...
> 
> 6 DPO Dip in my BBT and "pin pricks" in my uterus. Continued at 7 DPO too.
> 
> 7 DPO positive BOAS...waiting to confirm. Pin pricks, rather than cramps in uterus
> 
> 8 DPO more pin prix
> 
> 9 DPO Pin prix and twinge by the belly button, frequent urination
> 
> 10 DPO Skin break outs - feeling like AF is coming. Noticed pee on tp is very yellow (haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary)
> 
> 11 DPO a nasty evap making me angry/sad. Feeling dizzy in PM
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's about it - I will update as I go along on my way to AF/BFP and will turn the colour of the text accordingly.
> 
> GL to all you ladies out there :flower:

Hi I keep reading your post every time I update mine on page 20. FX for that BFP


----------



## redlemonade

1dpo: Bad Ov pain
2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs & hips & lower back (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)

The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.

FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!

Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!

*UPDATE:* 13dpo: Temps still high, so that's good! My pattern has been that my temp has dropped by 13dpo or I have my period by 13dpo. But still have some cramping on and off - mild - so I may well have AF tomorrow :(


----------



## Mrs A

redlemonade said:


> 1dpo: Bad Ov pain
> 2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
> 3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
> 4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
> 5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
> 6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
> 7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
> 8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
> 9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
> 10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
> 11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
> 12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)
> 
> The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.
> 
> FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!
> 
> Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!

Your chart looks great.... I'd test x x


----------



## redlemonade

Mrs A said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo: Bad Ov pain
> 2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
> 3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
> 4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
> 5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
> 6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
> 7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
> 8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
> 9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
> 10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
> 11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
> 12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)
> 
> The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.
> 
> FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!
> 
> Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!
> 
> Your chart looks great.... I'd test x xClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm thinking if my temps are still high tomorrow I might test :) I have 1 single FRER test and I swore I would only take 1 HPT in this TTC journey, lol!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Opk 
CD5 bfn showed low circle 
CD6 bd (dtd) no opk test
CD7 bd (dtd) no opk test
CD8 clp (cute little positive) showed flashy smiley bd (dtd) with a condom to hold out for solid face(go y's!)
CD 9 am clp flashy face again
CD 9 pm clp flashy face again no BD today
CD 10 FMU (7am) BFP solid smiley!! 
CD 10 Oday?! (7 pm -12 am) extremely bad cramps/ pain on left sided3.5 in southeast of belly button
CD 10 (11pm) BD doggie for boy- felt bruised when he hit cervix - would have stopped if wasn't TTC

*DPO 1:* still cramps not as bad- DH gone to FD to work. No bd
*DPO 2:* no cramps opk negative (low circle) BD anyways nipples painful when pinched or pressed upon- sensitive the rest of time. 
*DPO 3*: light cramps twinge feelings in uteral area. Nipples extremely painful BD just for the heck of it- gas pains 
*DPO 4:* no cramps yet nips still a little sensitive, bbs feel fuller. Gassy. Exhausted tonight. CM creamy
*DPO 5:* discrediting All symptoms from today because of horrible stomach bug. Ewe!!!
* DPO 6:* still recovering from virus but had horrible backache all day long. Went to bed at 8pm
* DPO 7:* woke up with nauseous feeling in stomach not throwing up though and faded later in am. CM still creamy BFN on Frer
* DPO 8:* No real symptoms today besides being gassy and bi**hiness.... DH and DDs can attest. :/ PMS?!?
Thoughts anyone? CM still creamy BFN on 10 miu
* DPO 9:* No real symptoms other than being gassy was super emotional around 6-7 pm but thats it. 
* DPO 10:* Had very bad cramping for a period of ten minutes, nothing else
* DPO 11:* BFP with SMU!! FRER


----------



## Ameli

Love this thread! AF is due for me by Tuesday, and if she comes I will definitely participate next cycle from the beginning. I am pretty sure I'm out for this one.:nope: I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN. This is what I remember from this cycle.
1-6 DPO - No real symptoms
7 DPO - sneezing all day, mild nausea, sore bbs 
8-9 DPO - extremely irritable, sore bbs
10-12 DPO - mild cold symptoms, bbs not feeling sore anymore
13DPO - cramps and feel like AF is on her way.


----------



## Perplexed

I love this thread, wish I'd noticed it sooner! Will try to go by what I've recorded on my app.

1DPO: Didn't record anything. Forgot to temp this day also.
2DPO: Cramps (similar to AF cramps), and kept craving fro-yos with raspberries and blueberries. But the cravings are not weird for me. I feel I've craved sweet fruit things a lot between O and AF.
3DPO: Slight fatigue, nausea and moodiness. 
4DPO: Cramps (similar to AF), cravings (same as 2DPO), sensitive bbs, more exhausted than the day before.
5DPO: Cramps, sensitive bbs (it hurts to hug and bbs ache when I laid on my chest in bed) and slight nausea.
6DPO: Bloated, cramps (extremely painful!), twinges, tender bbs and underarms, quite moody, slight nausea, headache, extreme fatigue.
7DPO: Bloated, gassy, increased appetite, dull cramps which were more on the sides, heartburn, sensitive bbs/underarms/nipples, stuffy nose, increased cm. Nausea was extreme at night.
8DPO: Bloated, gassy, cramps and backache, sensitive bbs, very thirsty, still stuffy nose.
9DPO: Severe cramps (sharp and stabbing), tender bbs, backache, nausea, was depressed, moody, weepy and had trouble sleeping.
10DPO: Cramps, noticed some acne (perhaps from 2 days prior), cranky and moody, slightly soar throat and stuffy nose, trouble concentrating, slight fatigue, increased appetite.
11DPO: Bloating, cramps, sensitive bbs, sore throat, stuffy nose, very slight nausea and was so tired at night.
12DPO: Bloated, gassy, mild pressure/cramps, sensitive bbs especially underarms, thirsty more than usual, constipation, increased cm.
13DPO: Extremely upset and weepy, easy to explode in a fit of tears, cramps getting heavier and also back ache. It just feels like AF is going to arrive soon. My temps dropped also. The cramps alternate between dull cramps, hip pain, and pain that I can only describe as my pelvis stretching. But I still think these are all AF.
14DPO: Better mood than yesterday, no tears so far today . Gassy, cramps range from extreme like AF is about to show up to low cramps. Actually I can't tell sometimes if it's just really bad gas or cramps...or maybe they're both attacking at the same time. And I only felt the symptoms while laying in bed, once I got up and went about my business I felt completely fine. POAS twice, once at noon and again at about 6pm. Both were positive!
(Today)15DPO: Fell asleep quite early the night before and woke up earlier than normal to chart. No serious cramps just a little bit of cramping on the hips. Tummy is extremely bloated but not gassy (yet?). POAS once early morning (pink dye test called Signs) and got an extremely faint positive, then at 8am I took a digital test that was immediately +. Waiting to hear back on bloodwork checking pregnancy among other things.

Note: I've had stuffy nose since about 7DPO.


----------



## Mrs A

redlemonade said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo: Bad Ov pain
> 2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
> 3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
> 4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
> 5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
> 6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
> 7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
> 8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
> 9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
> 10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
> 11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
> 12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)
> 
> The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.
> 
> FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!
> 
> Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!
> 
> Your chart looks great.... I'd test x xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm thinking if my temps are still high tomorrow I might test :) I have 1 single FRER test and I swore I would only take 1 HPT in this TTC journey, lol!Click to expand...

Defo still high. Fx for your test x x


----------



## Pst

redlemonade said:


> 1dpo: Bad Ov pain
> 2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
> 3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
> 4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
> 5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
> 6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
> 7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
> 8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
> 9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs & hips & lower back (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
> 10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
> 11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
> 12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)
> 
> The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.
> 
> FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!
> 
> Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!


Sounds like ff is right, does look triphasic. Good luck.


----------



## redlemonade

redlemonade said:


> 1dpo: Bad Ov pain
> 2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
> 3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
> 4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
> 5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
> 6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
> 7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
> 8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
> 9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs & hips & lower back (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
> 10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
> 11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
> 12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)
> 
> The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.
> 
> FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!
> 
> Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!
> 
> *UPDATE:* 13dpo: Temps still high, so that's good! My pattern has been that my temp has dropped by 13dpo or I have my period by 13dpo. But still have some cramping on and off - mild - so I may well have AF tomorrow :(

*UPDATE NO.2* Well I caved yesterday (13dpo) and tested with a FRER and it was negative :( It's now 14dpo and still no AF. My temps are still high but I don't think it counts today as I had the worst sleep ever. Some very mild cramping but on and off.

Now I'm wondering if I really ovulated when I did (though my chart seems clear enough to me)??? My luteal phase is always 12-13 days. What else could it be?

I took the test shortly after going for a run and I'd consumed a LOT of water - could all that water have messed up the test? I dunno, I'm blue :cry:


----------



## Maxie

redlemonade said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo: Bad Ov pain
> 2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
> 3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
> 4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
> 5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
> 6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
> 7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
> 8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
> 9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs & hips & lower back (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
> 10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
> 11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
> 12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)
> 
> The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.
> 
> FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!
> 
> Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!
> 
> *UPDATE:* 13dpo: Temps still high, so that's good! My pattern has been that my temp has dropped by 13dpo or I have my period by 13dpo. But still have some cramping on and off - mild - so I may well have AF tomorrow :(
> 
> *UPDATE NO.2* Well I caved yesterday (13dpo) and tested with a FRER and it was negative :( It's now 14dpo and still no AF. My temps are still high but I don't think it counts today as I had the worst sleep ever. Some very mild cramping but on and off.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I really ovulated when I did (though my chart seems clear enough to me)??? My luteal phase is always 12-13 days. What else could it be?
> 
> I took the test shortly after going for a run and I'd consumed a LOT of water - could all that water have messed up the test? I dunno, I'm blue :cry:Click to expand...

It's not over yet, consuming lots of water could definitely affect your results!! Give it another few days and test again if no af!


----------



## redlemonade

Thanks Maxie! That BFN really knocked the stuffing out of me tbh. I swore I wouldn't test until I was definitely late so I'm kicking myself now, and for drinking all that water, lol! I'll give it a few more days if AF doesn't show. Thanks again!


----------



## Hopefulagain

This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...

This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December: 
Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
AF due Sunday, March 31st 

*1dpo*- Gassy
*2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
*3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
*4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
*5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
*6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
*7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
*8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
*9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm, 
Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*) 
*10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
*11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*) 
*12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
*13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
*14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
*15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
*16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!


----------



## Pst

redlemonade said:


> Thanks Maxie! That BFN really knocked the stuffing out of me tbh. I swore I wouldn't test until I was definitely late so I'm kicking myself now, and for drinking all that water, lol! I'll give it a few more days if AF doesn't show. Thanks again!

Yes, try again without drinking too much water


----------



## redlemonade

Thanks Pst. I might try again tomorrow morning if AF hasn't arrived. *nervous*


----------



## garfie

I think you should red - maybe use first morning urine too - before you go for a run and before you drink copious amounts of water :winkwink:

Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Perplexed

redlemonade I also agree that it's not over yet! Good luck :)


----------



## MamiAgain

Hello, All!

I'm jumping in! I had a tubal reversal 3 months ago and excited to get back in the game. I have three children already but would like one with my fiance. The most I've been checking is OPKs. My HSG last week said BOTH tubes OPEN!! Dr had to open my right tube with a bit extra pressure ......SO..my symptoms this month are:

Ovulation was around the 12th
1-2 dpo - nothing special
3 dpo - TERRIBLE pain in right tube, girl parts, low grade fever, bad acne breakout, esp around jawline
4 dpo - creamy cm, pain in bbs under armpit, acne flareup
5 dpo - creamy cm, acne flareup
6 dpo - slightly tingly bbs, esp left side, pulling left side uterine cramps...less than af but still enough to be annoying
7 dpo - bloody nose when blown, loose stools

Not overly convinced this is my month, my cycle has been having crazy symptoms since I had my reversal.


----------



## Maxie

redlemonade said:


> Thanks Pst. I might try again tomorrow morning if AF hasn't arrived. *nervous*

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hmmm.... I wanna play too, but I don't really have any symptoms to speak of. Oh well, I'm gonna put my stuff down anyhow!

O'd on CD26

1dpo- nothing
2dpo- sore bbs
3dpo- sore bbs
4dpo- sore bbs
5dpo- sore bbs
6dpo- sore bbs, peeing a lot, but could be due to me being addicted to MIO LOL
7dpo- sore bbs, minor skin break out, peeing a lot more often (MIO again)
8dpo- sore bbs, minor skin break out
9dpo- not feeling optimistic at this point. Sore bbs, skin break out, BFN with FMU
10dpo- VERY light BFP on IC, and FRER. Remaining cautious! Skin breakout, sore bbs
11dpo- AF a no show, but out of tests! Definite sore bbs. Testing tomorrow afternoon if still no AF
12dpo- sore bbs, BFP on EPT HPT, Walgreen's brand HPT, and confirmed with CB DIGI



I plan on testing at 9dpo and on until AF or BFP. I have an 11 day LP.


----------



## redlemonade

Thanks guys! I'll definitely keep you posted. Still no sign of AF! If I'm feeling brave in the morning I'll test but it kind of depends on hubby's schedule - we have an agreement that I'd test with him because he doesn't want to miss out :)

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Gohan3117

I am currently 11dpo and got a bfn this morning with fmu. But I was also peeing all night, as I didn't get to bed until after 3AM and I got up at 5:45am to help DH get ready for work and to cook breakfast. For the past few days I've experienced the following(not in order of dpo, just symptoms that I've had):

Severe Gassy Constipation
Shooting Pains in Abdomen
Crazy Dreams About Parenting
Breast Sensitivity(so severe that when I put on a sports bra, I had to take it off because it was really tight and my breasts throbbed severely!)
Breasts Changes(bigger, getting more cleavage, bras tighter!)
Headaches
Nausea
Increased Appetite
Sensitivity to Smell/Taste
Fatigue and Bodyaches

That's about all of them. The previous time I thought I was pregnant I had only a few of these, such as just nipple sensitivity, fatigue and headaches. Now it's getting nerve-wrecking. I just want tomorrow to get here so I can find out the results of my blood hCG! :hissy: I just can't take it!


----------



## Luvthejourney

I'm planning to test on Thursday if AF doesn't rear her ugly head first!


----------



## Luvthejourney

shorty42383 said:


> Luvthejourney said:
> 
> 
> This is my first time posting and my 3rd month TTC. I was training for and running a marathon with my hubby in December and January, so this is the first month I thought we might have a shot.
> 
> 1-4 DPO no symptoms
> 5 DPO headache all day and tired
> 6 DPO Medium AF cramps all morning, bloated
> 7 DPO constipated (new prenatal vitamin?) and occasional sharp twinges in my nipples.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Sounds promising... when do you plan on testing for pregnancy? Hoping for you to get your BFP!!Click to expand...

Testing Thursday if AF doesn't rear her ugly head first!


----------



## Electricat

Electricat said:


> As I write this I'm 5 DPO I haven't charted/payed attention to my cycles before, so I don't have much to compare to what is "normal" for me, but I would think that sore bbs is a LP symptom with or without AF.
> 
> This time around I had sore bbs around O, but now it's gone :shrug:
> 
> I have spell of nausea, but that too I can chalk up to the Progesterone in the LP.
> 
> I have twinges in my uterus...but she's a organ living with the constant tides of hormones so why wouldn't she make herself known throughout the cycle :hi:
> 
> My pelvic bone feels a bit...weird - like it's sore (I remember having this feeling when I was carrying my older kids, but that was waaaaay out in the pregnancy and I had problem walking because my pelvic area was so loose to prepare for birth), so to think that is something else but just plain weird is stupid, but it's there...so :sulk:
> 
> Also 4 DPO blood when brushing teeth...that never happens
> 
> And...weird one, my cervix feels...um...longer? I have a tilted cervix to begin with, but now it's like there is a 2 cm reach before getting to the tip. Difficult to explain...
> 
> 6 DPO Dip in my BBT and "pin pricks" in my uterus. Continued at 7 DPO too.
> 
> 7 DPO positive BOAS...waiting to confirm. Pin pricks, rather than cramps in uterus
> 
> 8 DPO more pin prix
> 
> 9 DPO Pin prix and twinge by the belly button, frequent urination
> 
> 10 DPO Skin break outs - feeling like AF is coming. Noticed pee on tp is very yellow (haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary)
> 
> 11 DPO a nasty evap making me angry/sad. Feeling dizzy in PM
> 
> 12 DPO spotting when checking cp...she's coming.. =/
> 
> 13 DPO still spotting...when I say spotting, I mean tanned coloured creamy cm...still no pissin' AF and temp keep dipping.
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's about it - I will update as I go along on my way to AF/BFP and will turn the colour of the text accordingly.
> 
> GL to all you ladies out there :flower:

Ding - Dong - the :witch: is here :dohh:

Cruel, cruel body :nope:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Electricat- Oh no, stupid witch. Good luck for your next cycle. I hope you see your bfp soon. :hugs:


----------



## redlemonade

Sorry to hear it Electricat. Good luck next cycle!


----------



## Lubelu30

Hi.. I'm totally new to this so please don't think I'm stupid if I'm not using all the right terminology and abriviations! :roll: ..
I'm due af on 31st march and really hoping for a bfp.. Anyone else due around this time? I hate how obsessive I've become and this tww is going to feel like an eternity..!

Last period 28th feb, tend to have cycle lengths ranging from 32-35 days..

CD18 
- finally get positive clear blue opk after ewcm since cd 15....
- deep ovulation pain on left hand side of abdo, really strange for me as I usually suffer with pain on my right each month..?
- dtd tonight.
- feeling a bit congested and nasally 

CD 19 - 1 dpo?
- strangely emotional and teary for nothing!.. Very strange one, just hope it's not already start of pmt:nope:
- crampy tummy pains off and on
- dtd tonight.

CD 20 - 2dpo
- emo again - teary
- TIRED!... Most obvious symptom of all
- bit hot and shivery on and off, as if I'm coming down with something 
- Left nipple sore to brush against - don't normally get nipple soreness after ov, tend to get bb tenderness and heaviness up until af 
- noticed ewcm is back before bed..wonder why it's back again...? Can't be from hubby as too stretchy and clear, sorry tmi!:blush: should we be dtd?.. Neither of us can be arsed! Hope we haven't missed an opportunity due to laziness 

CD 21 - 3 dpo
- nipples still a bit sore
- can smell everything
- strange dreams last night
- lots of ewcm again this morn, can't still be fertile surely ?!
- concerned that if I've still got this ewcm that my lutal phase won't be long enough to sustain a pregnancy.. Really playing on my mind..


Really just hope we've "covered all our bases" this month and haven't miss out..


----------



## Pst

Electricat sorry AF showed. Good luck for next time.


----------



## Left wonderin

Af showed up im out this cycle :(


----------



## shorty42383

Luvthejourney said:


> shorty42383 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvthejourney said:
> 
> 
> This is my first time posting and my 3rd month TTC. I was training for and running a marathon with my hubby in December and January, so this is the first month I thought we might have a shot.
> 
> 1-4 DPO no symptoms
> 5 DPO headache all day and tired
> 6 DPO Medium AF cramps all morning, bloated
> 7 DPO constipated (new prenatal vitamin?) and occasional sharp twinges in my nipples.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Sounds promising... when do you plan on testing for pregnancy? Hoping for you to get your BFP!!Click to expand...
> 
> Testing Thursday if AF doesn't rear her ugly head first!Click to expand...

Can't wait to see your results! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dancbabe89

I found this post and found it super informative. I love how she broke this down for all of you (us!!!) that AREN'T getting BFP at 10 dpo.

hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state. 

Implantation could belater than you think. 

If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows

8dpo - 1miu hcg
10dpo - 2miu
12dpo - 4miu
14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
16dpo - 16miu 

So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.

Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;

8dpo - 5miu
10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here

So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Also found this article on Soy- it may NOT be good for fertility!! 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/...at-soy.html?awt_l=9ryA6&awt_m=446P3VMgEoq0lKb


----------



## LoveSunshine

Dancbabe89 said:


> I found this post and found it super informative. I love how she broke this down for all of you (us!!!) that AREN'T getting BFP at 10 dpo.
> 
> hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state.
> 
> Implantation could belater than you think.
> 
> If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows
> 
> 8dpo - 1miu hcg
> 10dpo - 2miu
> 12dpo - 4miu
> 14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
> 16dpo - 16miu
> 
> So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.
> 
> Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;
> 
> 8dpo - 5miu
> 10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
> 12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
> 14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here
> 
> So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!

Wow, that's so interesting! And got my hopes up dammit. Tested BFN today (13DO) using a 10miu test but if I implanted (probably haven't but IF) late then that would explain it  Thanks!


----------



## Perplexed

Perplexed said:


> I love this thread, wish I'd noticed it sooner! Will try to go by what I've recorded on my app.
> 
> 1DPO: Didn't record anything. Forgot to temp this day also.
> 2DPO: Cramps (similar to AF cramps), and kept craving fro-yos with raspberries and blueberries. But the cravings are not weird for me. I feel I've craved sweet fruit things a lot between O and AF.
> 3DPO: Slight fatigue, nausea and moodiness.
> 4DPO: Cramps (similar to AF), cravings (same as 2DPO), sensitive bbs, more exhausted than the day before.
> 5DPO: Cramps, sensitive bbs (it hurts to hug and bbs ache when I laid on my chest in bed) and slight nausea.
> 6DPO: Bloated, cramps (extremely painful!), twinges, tender bbs and underarms, quite moody, slight nausea, headache, extreme fatigue.
> 7DPO: Bloated, gassy, increased appetite, dull cramps which were more on the sides, heartburn, sensitive bbs/underarms/nipples, stuffy nose, increased cm. Nausea was extreme at night.
> 8DPO: Bloated, gassy, cramps and backache, sensitive bbs, very thirsty, still stuffy nose.
> 9DPO: Severe cramps (sharp and stabbing), tender bbs, backache, nausea, was depressed, moody, weepy and had trouble sleeping.
> 10DPO: Cramps, noticed some acne (perhaps from 2 days prior), cranky and moody, slightly soar throat and stuffy nose, trouble concentrating, slight fatigue, increased appetite.
> 11DPO: Bloating, cramps, sensitive bbs, sore throat, stuffy nose, very slight nausea and was so tired at night.
> 12DPO: Bloated, gassy, mild pressure/cramps, sensitive bbs especially underarms, thirsty more than usual, constipation, increased cm.
> 13DPO: Extremely upset and weepy, easy to explode in a fit of tears, cramps getting heavier and also back ache. It just feels like AF is going to arrive soon. My temps dropped also. The cramps alternate between dull cramps, hip pain, and pain that I can only describe as my pelvis stretching. But I still think these are all AF.
> 14DPO: Better mood than yesterday, no tears so far today . Gassy, cramps range from extreme like AF is about to show up to low cramps. Actually I can't tell sometimes if it's just really bad gas or cramps...or maybe they're both attacking at the same time. And I only felt the symptoms while laying in bed, once I got up and went about my business I felt completely fine. POAS twice, once at noon and again at about 6pm. Both were positive!
> (Today)15DPO: Fell asleep quite early the night before and woke up earlier than normal to chart. No serious cramps just a little bit of cramping on the hips. Tummy is extremely bloated but not gassy (yet?). POAS once early morning (pink dye test called Signs) and got an extremely faint positive, then at 8am I took a digital test that was immediately +. Waiting to hear back on bloodwork checking pregnancy among other things.
> 
> Note: I've had stuffy nose since about 7DPO.

:bfp: at 14DPO! 

But I won't be too excited till I hear blood results. I did use 4 home tests because I COULD NOT believe my eyes. They can't all be fake positives right?!?

Edit: Changed color to a different green because it hurt my eyes. X_x


----------



## LoveSunshine

OMG congratulations!!!


----------



## Perplexed

Thank you LoveSunshine :)

I hope & pray for a healthy sticky bean <3


----------



## redlemonade

redlemonade said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo: Bad Ov pain
> 2dpo: Tender bbs, Bad Ov pain
> 3dpo: Bad Ov pain, Tender bbs, Skin breakout, Bloated
> 4dpo: Still a little crampy, Absolutely starving all the time, Tender bbs
> 5dpo: Creamy CM, Tender bbs, Pain after orgasm (!)
> 6dpo: Woke with headache, A little crampy, Tender bbs
> 7dpo: Woke up tired and "off", Headachy, Creamy CM, Tender bbs
> 8dpo: Stuffy nose in the morning, Crampy, Slight headache, Bbs less tender (?)
> 9dpo: LOTS of creamy CM, Temp rose a good bit, Very crampy - ache going into the thighs & hips & lower back (?), Awful pressure above pubic bone, Bbs not so tender
> 10dpo: Creamy CM, Bbs a little more tender, Crampy on and off (not as bad as last 2 days)
> 11dpo: Cramps on and off - feels AF like, Lots of creamy CM, Gassy
> 12dpo: AF cramps in the morning then disappeared, No AF (due tomorrow or Tuesday)
> 
> The cramps and pressure are definitely different this cycle, as was the decrease in breast tenderness.
> 
> FF said that 8dpo _may_ be the start of a triphasic pattern (I don't see it) which, incidentally occured at the same time as the bad cramps. I'm not convinced and trying to keep an open mind!
> 
> Plus I'm too scared to test until I'm late!!
> 
> *UPDATE:* 13dpo: Temps still high, so that's good! My pattern has been that my temp has dropped by 13dpo or I have my period by 13dpo. But still have some cramping on and off - mild - so I may well have AF tomorrow :(
> 
> *UPDATE NO.2* Well I caved yesterday (13dpo) and tested with a FRER and it was negative :( It's now 14dpo and still no AF. My temps are still high but I don't think it counts today as I had the worst sleep ever. Some very mild cramping but on and off.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I really ovulated when I did (though my chart seems clear enough to me)??? My luteal phase is always 12-13 days. What else could it be?
> 
> I took the test shortly after going for a run and I'd consumed a LOT of water - could all that water have messed up the test? I dunno, I'm blue :cry:Click to expand...

Today, 16dpo, I started spotting :( I was so sure I was pregnant this time because yesterday I was getting nauseous and feeling weak with hot flushes. Turns out that was the start of a kidney infection :(

So I'm going to mark my posts in red and log off methinks! TBH I've decided to stop temping, charting, symptom-spotting and all that jazz. I'm probably going to log off bnb for a while too. It just confuses me and hurts me when people say my chart looks great (it does, it's always [email protected]$king "text book"!) and my symptoms are great, and then AF comes. I have enough stress with my job and charting is adding stress to my life. Symptom-spotting will just make me crazy so I'm stopping. 

Thanks for all your support and encouragement ladies. Best of luck to you all :)


----------



## Jynxie

Thank you Dancbabe89!!! Super informative! Sorry to all those ladies who had a visit from :witch: . Better luck this next cycle!


----------



## Hopefulagain

*Redlemonade*- I know your disappointment and frustration with this whole ttc process. A few years back I too had to take a break from bnb because month after month I felt hyped up only to be let down when AF arrived. What I've learned throughout my experience is that other women's symptoms have absolutely nothing to do with me because we are all different, and each pregnancy/cycle can be different....so, I can't even trust my own body from one month to the next:wacko:. In the beginning it's fun to symptom spot and get my hopes up but it after awhile it just becomes too much. Best wishes to you in the very near future. :hugs:


----------



## Perplexed

Redlemonade: So sorry to hear dear :hugs: sometimes you just have to do what is least stressful to you. Best of luck.


----------



## redlemonade

Thank you so much Hopefulagain and Perplexed :hugs:


----------



## Dancbabe89

Dancbabe89 said:


> Opk
> CD5 bfn showed low circle
> CD6 bd (dtd) no opk test
> CD7 bd (dtd) no opk test
> CD8 clp (cute little positive) showed flashy smiley bd (dtd) with a condom to hold out for solid face(go y's!)
> CD 9 am clp flashy face again
> CD 9 pm clp flashy face again no BD today
> CD 10 FMU (7am) BFP solid smiley!!
> CD 10 Oday?! (7 pm -12 am) extremely bad cramps/ pain on left sided3.5 in southeast of belly button
> CD 10 (11pm) BD doggie for boy- felt bruised when he hit cervix - would have stopped if wasn't TTC
> 
> *DPO 1:* still cramps not as bad- DH gone to FD to work. No bd
> *DPO 2:* no cramps opk negative (low circle) BD anyways nipples painful when pinched or pressed upon- sensitive the rest of time.
> *DPO 3*: light cramps twinge feelings in uteral area. Nipples extremely painful BD just for the heck of it- gas pains
> *DPO 4:* no cramps yet nips still a little sensitive, bbs feel fuller. Gassy. Exhausted tonight. CM creamy
> *DPO 5:* discrediting All symptoms from today because of horrible stomach bug. Ewe!!!
> * DPO 6:* still recovering from virus but had horrible backache all day long. Went to bed at 8pm
> * DPO 7:* woke up with nauseous feeling in stomach not throwing up though and faded later in am. CM still creamy BFN on Frer
> * DPO 8:* No real symptoms today besides bi**hiness.... DH and DDs can attest. :/ PMS?!?
> Thoughts anyone? CM still creamy BFN on 10 miu

So... little disheartened today. A lot of women I know and have been chatting with are getting their positives. I am SUPER happy for them, especially since I know the love a child can bring and most of them don't. I literally smile everytime I see someone got their BFP. I hold no resentment or bitterness towards them! I just want my own too. I have taken countless tests sometimes 2-3 times a day with nothing. I know it is early, I just am starting to doubt as my symptoms are proofing to be more like PMS...... B***hyness and all. I find out more and more information about my own body each day. I now LOVE charting! I know my cervix a little better and DH seriously thinks I am crazy. ;) 

I keep squinting and tweaking pictures of my tests hoping for something... NOTHING. Then today, I had a POSITIVE RESULT 2 minutes after peeing- bright dark pink!!!! Showed hubby. He confirmed it and literally two seconds later it faded away before our eyes.... Was a negative test. :( 


So yeah that's where I am, moody and stuck with Big Fat Negatives. I was originally on this journey not expecting at all to conceive the first cycle, but who am I kidding?!? What woman on earth tries to make a baby and stays happy when the tests continue to show negative. 

GAHHH... Sorry for ranting. Love you all- wish everyone best of luck with FMU tomorrow!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Tested this morning at 10dpo with IC....got a faint line. Not a squinter, but faint. It was definitely pink. Not sure what to think about it though bc I tested yesterday at 9dpo and not even a hint of a line! So....I have been holding my pee since 6:30am...it's 10:10am now. Gonna hold for as long as I can now, and retest with an IC again. If there is another line, I have FRER and digitals under the sink. Geez I wish I would have saved that pee! :haha:

Anyone else ever have a negative, then a positive the next day? Right now I am not sure if I can trust the test!


----------



## Hopefulagain

LoveSanrio said:


> Tested this morning at 10dpo with IC....got a faint line. Not a squinter, but faint. It was definitely pink. Not sure what to think about it though bc I tested yesterday at 9dpo and not even a hint of a line! So....I have been holding my pee since 6:30am...it's 10:10am now. Gonna hold for as long as I can now, and retest with an IC again. If there is another line, I have FRER and digitals under the sink. Geez I wish I would have saved that pee! :haha:
> 
> Anyone else ever have a negative, then a positive the next day? Right now I am not sure if I can trust the test!

Yes, I have! When I was pregnant with my first daughter I was testing, testing, testing and getting nothing, like normal. Finally, the day before my period was due (14dpo), I tested with a really cheap HPT that I'd purchased in bulk from Ebay using FMU...nothing. Later that day I started to feel really tired and noticed that I was not spotting, like I normally did a few days before my period so I dug the last test out of the trash (about 7 hours later), and there was a line, but clearly it was wayyyyy too late to consider it accurate. We decided that I would test the next day if AF didn't show by the time I finished with work. Well, it didn't I tested around 2p.m. using a First Response Test and got my :bfp: immediately! Congratulations to you! :happydance:


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'm remaining cautiously hopefully about the whole thing. I took my FRER from earlier apart. I could see the line much more clearly. I also took another IC without holding my pee, and there was still a line, but REALLY faint on that one. Here are some pics of those 2 tests. 

Let me know what you think!

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/023_zps1f2e281c.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/026_zps3f8ac7cd.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/028_zpsa5f85638.jpg

And here are a couple with some little black notches to help you find the line:

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/026_zps6a9f99ad.jpg

https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/028_zps13274ebd.jpg


----------



## Dancbabe89

I see it on FRER but non on the hcg one.


----------



## Impatientwait

Alright i'll play

march 19th was o day... had ovulation pain and creamy/sticky em
20th - 1dpo .... cramps and alot of CM
21st - 2dpo... cramps/well more like pressure and gas and still alot of CM
22nd - 3dpo... pressure all over...some crams on the lower left of my abdomen...sore bbs and alot of CM till afternoon like 2pm time...its gone now..still having alot of pressure
23rd -4dpo... had an obgyn appt and was given medicine, can't count any symptoms this day or the next BC the meds give me the metallic taste and cramps
24th- 5dpo - So i yesterday i didnt really have any cramps..of course i took my last meds today, but oddly i didn't have any cramps till this evening a very sharp pain at the very lower part of my abdomen, went away after like 20 or so mins but is gone and only hurts when i move alot..tom i can symptom spot yay! lol
25th - 6dpo - on and off cramps left to right side, some quick pains under my arms, peeing maybe a lil more, tightness in my stomach, every poke on my stomach hurts, not sure what's going on anymore, and creamy white cm, temp dip this morning, ready for tom!
26th- 7dpo- Temp about the same, weird empty feeling still...very yellow pee?? and creamy sticky CM. I'm not getting my hopes up but just trying to patiently wait.
27th -8dpo - temp still up, dizzy runny nose, smelling a lot is smells, sore throat, cramps after going up stairs, thought I seen a bfp line, second guessing myself, wet down there. While laying in bed right now I smell latex condoms, haven't had one of those in here in a while lol ??
28th thru the 1st of april- 9dpo - 13dpo - not much going on...some cramps here and there, on the 1st really strong AF type cramps...cept i normally break out and thats how i know AF is coming cause my face looks horrible...but nothing so far, Face is super clean and smooth. Nothing down there cept creamy CM, have thought AF arrived a few times but nothing. Really hot and sweaty at night time. Really now 100 percent sure this is our month, ATM i am about 50/50...Guess we shall see, not testing till friday!

When AF was 2 days late i started spotting which i never do and i started the next day...weird. but hey i'm ready for next month!! Going to BD BD BD BD!! lol

due for AF April 9th 2013
Praying that witch stays home!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Dancbabe89 said:


> I see it on FRER but non on the hcg one.

Yeah, the FRER was after a 4 hour hold, the IC (hcg handle) was taken after only a 30 minute hold, so I didnt expect much out of it.


----------



## Gohan3117

I'm feeling more hope, ladies! On top of all my other symptoms, the one thing I was concerned about seems to be getting better! My cm was almost non-existent and weird, but now it''s becoming more creamy white and more plentiful! I feel so much hope! I test in the morning! Cross your fingers and pray for me! <3 Lot's of :dust: and :hugs: to all those testing tomorrow and over the weekend! <3


----------



## Hopefulagain

*LoveSanrio*- I see lines on both!!! I am sure that you will get stronger lines on future test. Yes, they are light but you got TWO lines on two different brands of tests in the same day....there's something to that. Be encouraged and please keep us posted.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Gohan- Best wishes to you tomorrow. I really hope that you get your BFP and turn your post to green!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Dancbabe89 said:


> I found this post and found it super informative. I love how she broke this down for all of you (us!!!) that AREN'T getting BFP at 10 dpo.
> 
> hCG doubles every 48 hours. You can have a level of 1 - 5 in a non pregnant state.
> 
> Implantation could belater than you think.
> 
> If a woman implants at 8dpo, with a 'non pregnant' hCG level of 1 [Which is totally normal] it would rise as follows
> 
> 8dpo - 1miu hcg
> 10dpo - 2miu
> 12dpo - 4miu
> 14dpo [Day AF is typically due] - 8miu
> 16dpo - 16miu
> 
> So this lady wouldn't finnd out until 15dpo on a very senstive 10miu pregnancy test, superdrug own or possibly asda own. Obviously if she implants LATER than 8dpo [which is normal] she will find out even later.
> 
> Now, Take a lady who implants at 8dpo, But has a'Non pregnant' hCG level of 5. Hers looks like this;
> 
> 8dpo - 5miu
> 10dpo- 10miu - Could find out here on superdrug own, internet cheapie
> 12dpo - 20miu - Could find out here with freedom cheapie strip/most poundland tests and asda own]
> 14dpo - 40miu [day period is typically due] Most tests would pick it up here
> 
> So, This lady, Even though implantation is on the same say for both ladies, Can find out MUCH sooner. Now, If this lady were to implant at 6dpo she could potentially find out at just 8dpo. But if the first lady were to implant at 12dpo, She would find out even later, Even if they have the same cycle and OV days!

I've been looking for this post for ages because I am desperately clutching at straws lol! So interesting, fingers crossed it's true because I may have implanted just yesterday which would mean I wouldn't get a BFP for another 3 days or so!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Well mine was ok.... spent the day shopping with family yesterday and had HORRIBLE pains that lasted literally minutes and then went away. I looked and DH and said that was really odd. 

Went and bought more pg tests because I am obsessed. LOL I have been taking two a day since 8DPO. With both of my girls I found out on a Sunday before AF was due. Not very confident this cycle though because if you go look at my chart my temp dropped from 

8DPO- 98.13
9DPO- 98.03
10DPO- 97.93 

(slightly decreasing so figured AF was on her way)

This AM got up at 5 to take my temp it went back up to 98.23 (WHAT IS WITH ME AND 3'S????) 

Took a test a 5am cuz I had to pee... Seen a very very faint line- figured it was evap and went back to bed. 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/maybe.jpg
Got up at 9 and figured WTH, I heard SMU works better sometimes, let's try once more and be done for the day.... WHAT DO YOU KNOW?!?! shot from the toilet at post test 30 seconds.... and then again in the bathroom wth different backrounds :) ALL within 2 minutes



https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/601617_10152665909640057_588852892_n.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/577576_10152665909525057_1617867669_n.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/525157_10152665914675057_1447235228_n.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/483277_10152665909405057_908424088_n.jpg




SO 11DPO on a Sunday just like with my girls...... :) SO I went back and edited my chart and turned it GREEN!!!!


----------



## Impatientwait

Congrats! And nice to see someone else in Houston!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Congratulations!! Great lines for so early xx


----------



## Pst

LoveSunshine said:


> Congratulations!! Great lines for so early xx




Dancbabe89 said:


> Well mine was ok.... spent the day shopping with family yesterday and had HORRIBLE pains that lasted literally minutes and then went away. I looked and DH and said that was really odd.
> 
> Went and bought more pg tests because I am obsessed. LOL I have been taking two a day since 8DPO. With both of my girls I found out on a Sunday before AF was due. Not very confident this cycle though because if you go look at my chart my temp dropped from
> 
> 8DPO- 98.13
> 9DPO- 98.03
> 10DPO- 97.93
> 
> (slightly decreasing so figured AF was on her way)
> 
> This AM got up at 5 to take my temp it went back up to 98.23 (WHAT IS WITH ME AND 3'S????)
> 
> Took a test a 5am cuz I had to pee... Seen a very very faint line- figured it was evap and went back to bed.
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/maybe.jpg
> Got up at 9 and figured WTH, I heard SMU works better sometimes, let's try once more and be done for the day.... WHAT DO YOU KNOW?!?! shot from the toilet at post test 30 seconds.... and then again in the bathroom wth different backrounds :) ALL within 2 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/601617_10152665909640057_588852892_n.jpg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/577576_10152665909525057_1617867669_n.jpg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/525157_10152665914675057_1447235228_n.jpg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/dancbabe89/baby/483277_10152665909405057_908424088_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO 11DPO on a Sunday just like with my girls...... :) SO I went back and edited my chart and turned it GREEN!!!!

Congratulations


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats Dancbabe89! Have a healthy & happy 9 months!


----------



## Dannixo

Hey ladies, I don't really symptom spot so not sure on the dpo. I am on my fourth month of clomid. Had a mid cycle ultrasound which had 11 eggs two which were of size. I am 11dpo today with super sore boobs under my arm pits. I've had some weird twinges and cramps on and off throughout the tww. I am testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Dannixo said:


> Hey ladies, I don't really symptom spot so not sure on the dpo. I am on my fourth month of clomid. Had a mid cycle ultrasound which had 11 eggs two which were of size. I am 11dpo today with super sore boobs under my arm pits. I've had some weird twinges and cramps on and off throughout the tww. I am testing tomorrow morning.

Good luck hun! That was the FIRST thing I noticed with my last baby. Sore bbs under the armpits! Let us know how it goes!

Congrats to everyone with a BFP!!

So as for me, AF was due today, and she is a no show! I peed in a cup to test this morning, and then noticed I have no tests left!! UGH! I'm going to run out and stock up on like, 4 different brands tomorrow afternoon, and probably take them all! That is, if AF is still an no show. I didnt temp this month, so I cant say for sure when I O'd, but I always have a temp rise the day after my first positive OPK. I did have one thing different happen this cycle though. I had my first positive OPK, but the next day I had a blaring positive OPK. I should still go by the first positive, right? I have NEVER had a blaring positive before, only a test line as dark as the control line. Does this mean I might have O'd later? Anyone ele have this happen to them and O on the same day as their blaring positive?


----------



## sunflowerseed

First month TTC. 
21 years old.
O'd on the 16th of March. DTD on both 14th and 15th of March.

1-4dpo- nothing
5dpo- cramping in the evening. sharp twinges of pain as well as a heavy feeling all night.
6dpo- woke up with very sore nipples and had sharp twinges of pain in bbs throughout the day. cramps continued. bad heartburn for around 30mins in the evening
7dpo- sore bb's and heavy/twingy uterus continues. heartburn again.
8dpo- very moody and emotional. burst into tears of happiness numerous times and cracked it with my loved ones a couple of times for silly things. felt quite faint and shaky for a couple of minutes all of a sudden. sore bb's and crampiness cont.
9dpo- still grumpy, sore bbs and crampiness. not sure if i'm imagining it but I think I am peeing more than usual.


----------



## LoveSanrio

sunflowerseed said:


> First month TTC.
> 21 years old.
> O'd on the 16th of March. DTD on both 14th and 15th of March.
> 
> 1-4dpo- nothing
> 5dpo- cramping in the evening. sharp twinges of pain as well as a heavy feeling all night.
> 6dpo- woke up with very sore nipples and had sharp twinges of pain in bbs throughout the day. cramps continued. bad heartburn for around 30mins in the evening
> 7dpo- sore bb's and heavy/twingy uterus continues. heartburn again.
> 8dpo- very moody and emotional. burst into tears of happiness numerous times and cracked it with my loved ones a couple of times for silly things. felt quite faint and shaky for a couple of minutes all of a sudden. sore bb's and crampiness cont.
> 9dpo- still grumpy, sore bbs and crampiness. not sure if i'm imagining it but I think I am peeing more than usual.


Good luck hun!! And welcome to the forum!! :hugs:


----------



## Jynxie

Congrats to those ladies who got their :bfp: !!!


----------



## universa_2k

Loving this thread, keep it up ladies x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First month TTC after waiting 4 months for my first period after depo.
I haven't really noted down everything from 1dpo.

From tests i O'd on 17th march, DTD before/on/after this date. I got married on 13th march :happydance:

*1dpo-6dpo* : i recall from 1/2 days after having very very sore boobs, very sensitive to touch, bit wet in feeling (tmi, previous pregnancies i noticed my right boob my leak or produce milk if squeezed, at no other point in my cycles would this ever happen) bit of milk out of right boob. boobs feeling heavy/full when out of bra. DH commented they looked bit darker around outter part. 
was slight spot out break in this period to.
I've had cramping/achey/period feeling from about 1dpo.
*6-8dpo* - 1 thing i've really noticed in last few days is i feel like ive got UTI, i have no pain when weeing or after. i have very sore/uncomfortable right kidney which feels full all the time, however i do not feel the need to wee alot but i aint drinking alot to be honest. it seems to get really uncomfortable when i go to push wee out, feels like kidney about to burst. 
headache started in this period of time, its still around, its making my eyes hurt, feel like got air stuck in my brain it needs to pop lol. i also feeling dizzy/light headed. 
i'm still cramping etc, lower backache, some tight pains, feelings in uterus. pain between my 2 holes...sorry :blush:
i've felt bit sickly but nothing major really, last 2 pregnancies this has kicked in at 6 weeks.
tests done in these few days appear to be negative, but sure i seen something ever so faint, only time will tell.
ive been sneezing & had sore throat but i have asthma and get this alot so hard to tell if its that or not.
ohh very bad heartburn the last few days.
*8dpo update-* sore throat getting worse, sneezing more. i wondering possible cold? :S 
Weirdly enough day i found out i was preg last year i was few days into a cold, which turned in flu, into infections and lasted whole 6 weeks.


----------



## Dannixo

Update: tested this morning and bfn. Figures as much. Don't know why I keep thinking anything will change. We had 11 eggs. What a joke. Been crying all morning. Waiting for the witch to arrive Wednesday then off to round 5 of clomid..


----------



## LoveSanrio

LoveSanrio said:


> Hmmm.... I wanna play too, but I don't really have any symptoms to speak of. Oh well, I'm gonna put my stuff down anyhow!
> 
> O'd on CD26
> 
> 1dpo- nothing
> 2dpo- sore bbs
> 3dpo- sore bbs
> 4dpo- sore bbs
> 5dpo- sore bbs
> 6dpo- sore bbs, peeing a lot, but could be due to me being addicted to MIO LOL
> 7dpo- sore bbs, minor skin break out, peeing a lot more often (MIO again)
> 8dpo- sore bbs, minor skin break out
> 9dpo- not feeling optimistic at this point. Sore bbs, skin break out, BFN with FMU
> 10dpo- VERY light BFP on IC, and FRER. Remaining cautious! Skin breakout, sore bbs
> 11dpo- AF a no show, but out of tests! Definite sore bbs. Testing tomorrow afternoon if still no AF
> 12dpo- sore bbs, BFP on EPT HPT, Walgreen's brand HPT, and confirmed with CB DIGI
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on testing at 9dpo and on until AF or BFP. I have an 11 day LP.


https://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j342/Amber_McCall/PREGNANCYTESTS004_zpse97e5153.jpg


No denying that!! My eggo is preggo. Just took these about an hour ago! Feels great to turn the text green!! And also goes to show that I barely have any symptoms at all, but still got my BFP! Keep your heads up ladies!


----------



## Dancbabe89

Yay congrats love!!!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Dancbabe89 said:


> Yay congrats love!!!

Thanks hun!!! A big congrats to you as well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Impatientwait

Congrats you two! Question, did either of you have a tender feeling in your abdomen and a hott sensation on your tummy??


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hopefulagain said:


> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> 1dpo- Gassy
> 2dpo- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> 3dpo- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> 4dpo- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> 5dpo- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> 6dpo- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> 7dpo- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> 8dpo- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> 9dpo- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (BFN), First Response hpt (BFN)
> 10dpo-
> 11dpo-
> 12dpo-
> 13dpo-
> 14dpo-
> 15dpo- (AF Due Today)


Congratulations to you ladies!!!! Oh , how I would LOVE to follow in your footsteps later this week but I'm losing hope for this month. I am 9dpo today and got 2 very clear :bfn: today and one was a First Response "Find out 6 days before your missed period" test. :nope:


----------



## LoveSanrio

I didn't have a hot sensation, but definitely the tenderness on my tummy, where my uterus/ovaries are. I kinda chalked it up to being something else...not really sure what, but I was in denial LOL!

I will say this though, this will be my 5th baby, and my early symptoms have been different every single time! You would be shocked at some of the things that can end up being a pregnancy symptom. Like for instance, I took my kids to Chuck E Cheese earlier today, and when we sat down to eat the pizza I put the red pepper flakes on my slice like I always do. It made me sneeze sooooooooo bad. It has never, ever done that to me before!! So I chalk it up to pregnancy weirdness!


----------



## Impatientwait

Okay cause when my dogs get crazy they play fight and it normally don't hurt when they do it around me but today every little paw was hurting my tummy and just setting my tablet there hurts a little!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> 1dpo- Gassy
> 2dpo- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> 3dpo- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> 4dpo- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> 5dpo- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> 6dpo- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> 7dpo- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> 8dpo- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> 9dpo- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (BFN), First Response hpt (BFN)
> 10dpo-
> 11dpo-
> 12dpo-
> 13dpo-
> 14dpo-
> 15dpo- (AF Due Today)
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you ladies!!!! Oh , how I would LOVE to follow in your footsteps later this week but I'm losing hope for this month. I am 9dpo today and got 2 very clear :bfn: today and one was a First Response "Find out 6 days before your missed period" test. :nope:Click to expand...


I got a BFN at 9dpo too, so don't worry. You arent out until the witch shows! Also, those FRER (First response early result) test are NOT as sensitive as they used to be, and in my opinion are crap. I tested with internet cheapies AND a FRER at 10dpo. Got SUUUUUUUUPER light lines on the internet cheapies (thought I had a bad batch with evaps), and a :bfn: on the FRER, and :bfn: on a digi. At 11dpo, I was still having those light lines on the internet cheapies, :bfn: FRER again. Didn't test yesterday. Today I bought tests, and confirmed. Didn't even bother buying any more FRER!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Impatientwait said:


> Okay cause when my dogs get crazy they play fight and it normally don't hurt when they do it around me but today every little paw was hurting my tummy and just setting my tablet there hurts a little!

Could very well be a good sign!! I have my FX for you!!


----------



## Impatientwait

I hope so and sorry about all the questions but what about this, my stomach feels....empty? Like I'm hungry but I know I'm not, I don't wanna eat, but its growling lol had that?? Sorry I can't sleep...Googling n stuff on here to try and make me tired lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

Don't worry about it sweetie, ask as many questions as you like! I will try to answer them all to the best of my ability. That said, what you are describing is actually a symptom of mine as of yesterday and today. My tummy feels empty no matter when the last time I ate was. Sounds like my body wants me to hoard as many calories as possible before my morning sickness begins LOL!!

How many DPO are you?

NVM, just saw your ticker! You are definitely still early, so I am pulling for you! C'mon BFP!!


----------



## KatyR

[COLOR="Lime"]

1-6 dpo i had no symptoms at all, maybe a little lightheaded but i get dehydrated a lot anyway
7 dpo - lack of pms symptoms, usually get v sore bbs but nothing at all this month
10 dpo - bbs hurt but i just thought I might have o'd late so it was normal pms pain. Did FRER as i was out drinking that night but got bfn.
12 dpo - no symptoms but had some cramps, thought af was coming right on time. Did a test though as i was out drinking again and got bfn!
13 dpo - had a nap in the middle of the day, thought it was just a lazy Sunday nap but thinking about it i was really tired. Had very vivid dreams that night.
14 dpo - af late and she is normally like clockwork in the morning when its due
Took a test that night and got a :bfp: lots of cramps too
15 dpo - today and still got cramps, pulling sensation

:babydust: hope everyone get's their bfp soon x


----------



## Hopefulagain

Awww...Congratulations Katy on your :bfp:! Wow, there is such great news on this thread!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Impatientwait

Did anyone have really yellow pee??? Mines like bright yellow! lol


----------



## LoveSanrio

Impatientwait said:


> Did anyone have really yellow pee??? Mines like bright yellow! lol

Congrats Katy!! Very happy for you!!



My pee is kinda dark right now, but....and this is gross.... it smells like man pee :rofl: IMO, there is a difference between the way woman pee, and man pee smells..... so yeah.... I currently have stinky man pee


----------



## Impatientwait

Omg i thought i was going crazy when i smelt that..lmao i hope this is a good sign..because i swear yesterday i pee'd and it smelt like the bathroom after my dad would left the bathroom or my DH..gross..


----------



## Impatientwait

LMAO sanrio at your last signature thing it says your baby already has more brain cells than paris hilton....BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pst

Finally reached the end of the luteal phase today. 

Excited for tomorrow that either I'll get to turn my post red 

or I'll test day after and fingers crossed for BFP


----------



## kerri28

Really crossing my fingers and toes here...ovulated3/17, baby danced all the way through the 24th only skipping the 19th! 

Dpo 1- 4 nothing
5dpo- creamy lotion like cm, tired, stomach ache
6dpo- cm creamy, tired extremely irritable and angry totally lost it picking out a new counter top.
7dpo- creamy cm, tired mood fine.
8dpo- creamy cm, bbt 97.7, twinges left side, bbs sensative
9dpo- creamy wet cm, 97.7, insomnia, ate too much bloated, left side twinges (af only gives me right side cramping, always) Ordered a lot of preg tests on amazon.
10dpo-creamyl cm, big sex drve, insomnia, whacky dreams in the few sleeping hours, aereolas are much bigger, dull headache( im prone to migraines) slight quesiness upon waking went away after eatting and bm.
**update** maybe totally unrelated but once again I am itchy all over tonight. Have been past 2 nights? Also
tried checking my CM and its still cream milk like but I got crampy like you do after a pap. Couldnt reach my cervix. No interest in food at dinner but now super hungry. Getting dizzy, short of breath somewhat when laying flat on back.

Plan to test early as Saturday. AF due 4/2. Maybe I will have a little egg from the Easter Bunny??:wacko:


----------



## kerri28

Impatientwait said:


> Omg i thought i was going crazy when i smelt that..lmao i hope this is a good sign..because i swear yesterday i pee'd and it smelt like the bathroom after my dad would left the bathroom or my DH..gross..

My bathroom smelled like someone was cooking meat or heavily seasoned food when I peed today, and i cant stop peeing. Maybe our sense of smell is heightened? My blackcherry greek yogurt smelled amazing today!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Impatientwait said:


> LMAO sanrio at your last signature thing it says your baby already has more brain cells than paris hilton....BAHAHAHAHAHAHA

LMFAO!!! I KNOW!!! I love that ticker!! Can't wait to see what else it says as time goes on lol!



kerri28 said:


> Impatientwait said:
> 
> 
> Omg i thought i was going crazy when i smelt that..lmao i hope this is a good sign..because i swear yesterday i pee'd and it smelt like the bathroom after my dad would left the bathroom or my DH..gross..
> 
> 
> 
> My bathroom smelled like someone was cooking meat or heavily seasoned food when I peed today, and i cant stop peeing. Maybe our sense of smell is heightened? My blackcherry greek yogurt smelled amazing today!Click to expand...

O...M...G... I LOOOOOOOOOVE black cherry greek yogurt!!! Chobani??



Good luck to everyone that will be testing soon!!


----------



## kerri28

Dannon Okios! I cant stand any other greek yogurt. The vanilla and blackcherry are the best! Bc sells out quick!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'll have to give that brand a try! Chobani has a pineapple one that is amazing! Plus I love that I can get the big tubs for like 4 bucks!


----------



## positivevibes

Really confused! I'm only 7/8 DPO and (tmi?) during BD today there was a little bit of blood.... Still another 6 days until AF, I'm pretty sure it wasn't IB because it wasn't "spotting" really, or pink. I'm thinking I'm out this cycle. Getting closer to a year TTC, hopefully our time comes soon! 

:hissy::sad2::nope:


*update* well, the bleeding stopped almost instantly so here's a list of my DPO symptoms just in case I'm still in :thumbup:

*1-3 DPO* - Nothing abnormal
*4 DPO* - &#8226; Sensitive BBs &#8226; Weepy, cried watching 16 & Pregnant >.< &#8226; Sleeplessness but exhausted &#8226; Weirdddd & Vivid Dreams &#8226; Extremely Increased Appetite
*5 DPO* - &#8226; Bloating to where 3 friends seperately noticed my increased weight &#8226; A bit windy (tmi sorry!) &#8226; Twinges &#8226; Sensitive BBs &#8226; More out of this world Vivid Dreams &#8226; Nausea, DH thought breathing in my face would be hilarious... almost didn't turn out well for him &#8226; Found myself devouring our pickle jar
*6 DPO *- &#8226; Bloating continued &#8226; Dull Cramps &#8226; Sharp/Stabbing Pains &#8226; Twinges &#8226; Sensitive BBs &#8226; Dry Mouth &#8226; Pretty awful Headache &#8226; Sore Throat &#8226; Fatigue &#8226; Vivid Dreams &#8226; Constipation &#8226; Increased CF &#8226; Empty Feeling but starving! &#8226; Another day craving pickles
*7 DPO* - &#8226; Dull Cramps &#8226; Twinges &#8226; Backache &#8226; Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst &#8226; Runny Nose &#8226; Sore Throat &#8226; Fatigue &#8226; Frequent Urination &#8226; Bleeding after BD, which instantly stopped.
*8 DPO* - &#8226; Pulling/Pinching on left side &#8226; Backache &#8226; Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst &#8226; Increased sense of smell is back &#8226; Runny Nose &#8226; Sore Throat &#8226; Fatigue &#8226; Strong Smelling Urine, smells almost sweet(?)

Trying to hold off until 12 DPO, I haven't been charting BBT this cycle so my DPO may be off by a day or two, I normally O a little earlier than normal & cycles range from 23 days to 28 days. Praying that this is finally our cycle! We've been TTC for over 10 months now... Getting closer to that year marker scares me! Good luck to everyone testing soon & congratulations to all the BFPs! 
:dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Let's see some more BFPs 

I'm loving this thread


----------



## aspiringmum

Round 2 with this thread: 

6dpo: EXTREME dizziness/feeling faint
7dpo: elevated sense of smell, nausea, abdominal pressure/cramping, headaches, stuffy but I am getting over a cold so most likely due to that, couldn't get to sleep b/c of nausea
8dpo: stomach issues right when I woke up (d), HORRIBLE headache today--tylenol wouldn't help at all! also have an "empty" feeling in my stomach--can't really describe it--eating doesn't help much to get rid of it, also more intense nausea. thinking i might have a stomach bug :(


----------



## Pst

Out for now

wondering which month is going to be the green one.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Wow there's been a lot of green posts since I was on here last. A big congratulations to all of the ladies who got their bfp's. To all of the ladies still trying, I hope that it's not too long before you get your bfp.

I'm pretty sure that I Ov'd yesterday, just waiting for FF to confirm it. So I should be able to post my symptoms in a few days. I really really hope that this month is it.

Good luck to all the ladies still in the TWW.


----------



## Dannixo

Update- I got my af today.. On to round 5 of clomid.. Feeling hopeless why would it work the 5th if it hasn't already.. I have a mid cycle ultrasound scheduled tomorrow at 10:45 with a following up appointment. Off to the April thread I go. Good luck to all those still waiting to test!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I'm finally back in the TWW. I Ov'd late again this cycle at CD31, but nowhere near as late as my previous cycle. I'm really hoping that this cycle is it, but only time will tell.

*0 DAY*- CD31, 27th March 2013

*1-3 DPO*- Nothing unusual

*4 DPO*- Increased sense of smell, BB's tender around the outsides.

*5 DPO*- Woke up to heartburn, BB's still tender around the outside, twinges on lower left side that come and go, tightness/pressure across lower abdominal area

*6 DPO*- Twinges on lower left side, skin break out on face. That's about it.

*7 DPO*- Twinges on lower left side, creamy cm and bloating.

*8 DPO*- Temp has been dropping since 3DPO (dropped just below the coverline today), bloating, creamy cm, increased sense of smell

*9 DPO*- No symptoms, temp went back up above coverline

*10 DPO*- Tender BB's mainly around nipples, felt sleepy (I had a nap around midday), frequent urination, checked cervix and it was high and soft (yesterday it was medium and firm), I've had skin break outs since 6 DPO and my face still hasn't cleared up yet

*11 DPO*- Tender BB's mainly around nipples, AF-like cramps this morning (only lasted around 20 mins), nausea in the morning, BFN with fmu but may have seen a hint of a line (could have been an evap)

*12 DPO*- BFN with fmu, Tender BB's, AF-like cramps off and on, bloating, I needed to pee a lot this morning

*13 DPO*- BFN with fmu, tender BB's, AF-like cramps off and on, bloating

*14 DPO*- Tender BB's, fatigue, headache, bloating

*15 DPO*- AF arrived


What I'm doing differently this cycle

- This is my first cycle using Conceive Plus. On my previous cycles I used Pre-seed.
- I've been BD'ing every other day, even around O.
- Started taking folic acid.


----------



## BamaGirl87

Love this thread!! I love seeing all the BFPS and pictures especially!! I will post my symptoms in a few days


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

This a cool thread very creative...I will update as soon as I'm 1 DPO 
:dust:
I think I may have ovulated earlier than I think.. An opk showed positive 4-5 before due ovulation date which was yesterday....


----------



## AJCart

I didn't really keep track of when I O'd this time round as I was pretty disheartened after our last disappointment. All I can add so far is that I have had incredibly sore nipples and yesterday had an incredibly sharp pain in my left ovary area. Who knows.

Have had AF like cramping on and off for the last few days, but don't think the witch is due for another week or so.

Having some pretty intense cramping still. Felt a bit nauseous for a little while today.

BFP!


----------



## Lisa_84

This is an awesome thread! Here's mine:

1 dpo - Nothing

2 dpo - Very slight cramps, gassy, fatigued

3 dpo - Very slight cramps, gassy

4 dpo - Very slight cramps, gassy, fatigued

5 dpo - Very slight cramps

6 dpo - BIG change in cramping, feels like AF is coming, much more prominent. Increase in creamy CM, lower back is aching. Test with FMU: BFN

7 dpo - AF cramping continues but not as much as 6 dpo. Lots of creamy cm. Back is achey. Feels like my uterus is heavy, achey and sore. Gassy. Had flu-like body aches when I went to bed. Test: BFN

8 dpo - Woke up with a wave of nausea for about 10 mins. Light AF cramping throughout the day. Lots of creamy CM. Back is achey. Gassy. Feeling achey again in the evening. Very bloated all day, uterus feels heavy. Slight cramps all day. Test with FMU and afternoon urine: BFN on IC and FRER

9 dpo - Had a lot of trouble sleeping, felt slightly nauseous all night long. Mild nausea all day long and a little gassy. I generally feel "off" like I'm coming down with something. Emotional today. Test: BFN

10 dpo - Loose BM in the morning and gassy. Very mild cramps/feelings throughout the afternoon and evening. Creamy CM. Very emotional again today. Felt a touch nauseous in the afternoon for a couple hours. Test with FMU: BFN

11 dpo - Not feeling a ton of symptoms today. CM seems like a mix between creamy and EWCM which is weird. Been feeling "wet" down there so keep checking to ensure AF hasn't come early. Gassy and having very mild cramps beginning late this morning and continuing into the evening. Just feels like there's something "going on" in there. Test with FMU: BFN

12 dpo - AF is due today but didn't show up. Not feeling many symptoms today. A bit gassy and a few very mild cramps but can't tell if its mostly just some gas pains. Cm is a mixture of creamy and stretchy. Test with FMU on FRER: BFN

13 dpo - Af arrived in the afternoon, 1 day late.


----------



## threegirls

Since we BD'd on Wednesday night around midnight here I am calling today my 4 dpo. So far I haven't had any symptoms except some mild cramping around my right ovary and some vaginal swelling. Other than that NOTHING....which I think may be driving me even crazier lol I wish that I would at least have something. 10 more days and counting till I test. 

Last month I started testing I think at 4 dpo and continued (using several boxes of tests) almost every day until AF showed up. This month I only have one test in my house and I don't plan on even buying anymore until closer to AF. 

FX for all of you ladies. You guys have been an amazing support system! I love it!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hopefulagain said:


> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness.

Okay ladies, I have been stalking this thread and posting my symptoms since March 17th, but now I'm wondering if I have logical reason for getting my hopes up. I am now one day late but AF doesn't seem to be coming today either. If she does not come or show any real signs of being on her way by the time I leave work today I'll pick up a test on my way home and hopefully turn my post to green or red. I really hope it isn't a BFN because if it is that means there's something wrong with me and the thought of that is just too overwhelming to consider right now:nope:.


----------



## BamaGirl87

Hopefulagain .. Oh I want to know now if you are or not!!!! I hope you get your BFP !!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, had my ultrasound Friday. Still had one follicle that hasn't disappeared yet but we got the go ahead for the new round. We are lowering the dose back down to 50 mg seeing as I had 11 eggs at 100 mg. really hope this 5th month is it! We have another mid cycle ultrasound April 8th on cd 12. We will be getting the trigger shot this time and then doing our first iui in the 9th. Excited to try something new although its pretty expensive so not sure how many we will do.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hopefulagain said:


> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!

I just tested and we are pregnant....Praise God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Baby dust to all of the ladies in your two week wait:hugs:. I was getting pretty discouraged with all of the BFN and my lines are still pretty light so don't give up hope too soon.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00038.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 182


----------



## positivevibes

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> I just tested and we are pregnant....Praise God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Baby dust to all of the ladies in your two week wait:hugs:. I was getting pretty discouraged with all of the BFN and my lines are still pretty light so don't give up hope too soon.Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!


----------



## positivevibes

positivevibes said:


> Really confused! I'm only 7/8 DPO and (tmi?) during BD today there was a little bit of blood.... Still another 6 days until AF, I'm pretty sure it wasn't IB because it wasn't "spotting" really, or pink. I'm thinking I'm out this cycle. Getting closer to a year TTC, hopefully our time comes soon!
> 
> :hissy::sad2::nope:
> 
> 
> *update* well, the bleeding stopped almost instantly so here's a list of my DPO symptoms just in case I'm still in :thumbup:
> 
> *1-3 DPO* - Nothing abnormal
> *4 DPO* -  Sensitive BBs  Weepy, cried watching 16 & Pregnant >.<  Sleeplessness but exhausted  Weirdddd & Vivid Dreams  Extremely Increased Appetite
> *5 DPO* -  Bloating to where 3 friends seperately noticed my increased weight  A bit windy (tmi sorry!)  Twinges  Sensitive BBs  More out of this world Vivid Dreams  Nausea, DH thought breathing in my face would be hilarious... almost didn't turn out well for him  Found myself devouring our pickle jar
> *6 DPO *-  Bloating continued  Dull Cramps  Sharp/Stabbing Pains  Twinges  Sensitive BBs  Dry Mouth  Pretty awful Headache  Sore Throat  Fatigue  Vivid Dreams  Constipation  Increased CF  Empty Feeling but starving!  Another day craving pickles
> *7 DPO* -  Dull Cramps  Twinges  Backache  Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst  Runny Nose  Sore Throat  Fatigue  Frequent Urination  Bleeding after BD, which instantly stopped.
> *8 DPO* -  Pulling/Pinching on left side  Backache  Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst  Increased sense of smell is back  Runny Nose  Sore Throat  Fatigue  Strong Smelling Urine, smells almost sweet(?)
> 
> Trying to hold off until 12 DPO, I haven't been charting BBT this cycle so my DPO may be off by a day or two, I normally O a little earlier than normal & cycles range from 23 days to 28 days. Praying that this is finally our cycle! We've been TTC for over 10 months now... Getting closer to that year marker scares me! Good luck to everyone testing soon & congratulations to all the BFPs!
> :dust:


Woke up today and spent some time with DH before he left for work. Used FMU to take a FRER test and got a :bfn: ... Go figure, 20 minutes later :witch: showed her ugly face. Piling back into bed today with leftover Easter chocolate and crying my eyes out. :cry: Resting up until AF passes and then on to our 12 months TTC. I'm going to start charting actively and buy an OPK for this month... Trying to keep positive thoughts.

& a small Rant: To make matters feel worse _(pity party over here)_ 2 friends announced today they received their BFP's and are swearing up and down it's not a twisted April Fools joke all over Facebook. I'm half tempted to deactivate Facebook just from all of the "BFP" posts going on today that I'm sure by tomorrow will turn into a NOT even funny "Prank". :growlmad:

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test! 
:dust: Baby dust everywhere!!


----------



## BamaGirl87

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> I just tested and we are pregnant....Praise God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Baby dust to all of the ladies in your two week wait:hugs:. I was getting pretty discouraged with all of the BFN and my lines are still pretty light so don't give up hope too soon.Click to expand...

Oh this just made my day!!! So happy for you!!! You have been through a lot. Now you get your RAINBOW baby after the STORM! Congrats!! :hugs::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## BamaGirl87

@positivevibes.....sorry that happened to you!! I know the feeling--sometimes a pity party and CHOCOLATE is just what you need. I know it's corny but my sweet grandmother always tells me "this too shall pass" ~these are her words of wisdom...got me through my CP last month! Hope you have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## aspiringmum

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> I just tested and we are pregnant....Praise God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Baby dust to all of the ladies in your two week wait:hugs:. I was getting pretty discouraged with all of the BFN and my lines are still pretty light so don't give up hope too soon.Click to expand...

Hopeful, that is so wonderful! I am thrilled for you! I tested BFN today with fmu using FRER. Is that what you used on 13dpo and got BFN? (I'm asking to give myself hope that it might happen to me, too!) :) So excited for you!


----------



## shorty42383

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> I just tested and we are pregnant....Praise God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Baby dust to all of the ladies in your two week wait:hugs:. I was getting pretty discouraged with all of the BFN and my lines are still pretty light so don't give up hope too soon.Click to expand...


Congrats!!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> I just tested and we are pregnant....Praise God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Baby dust to all of the ladies in your two week wait:hugs:. I was getting pretty discouraged with all of the BFN and my lines are still pretty light so don't give up hope too soon.Click to expand...

Yayyyyy congratulations!!!! I hope all goes really well and you have a very happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I'm so sorry positivevibes. I'm on my 7th cycle of TTC. So I know that it gets harder each time AF shows up. Good luck for your next cycle. I really hope that you see your bfp very soon :hugs:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies, had my ultrasound Friday. Still had one follicle that hasn't disappeared yet but we got the go ahead for the new round. We are lowering the dose back down to 50 mg seeing as I had 11 eggs at 100 mg. really hope this 5th month is it! We have another mid cycle ultrasound April 8th on cd 12. We will be getting the trigger shot this time and then doing our first iui in the 9th. Excited to try something new although its pretty expensive so not sure how many we will do.

Good luck, I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Michelle1704

Im not entirely sure when i ovulated due to the fact ive had no withdrawal bleed since coming off of the pill and no period since... I came off the pill 4th march and we bd'd 14th and 17th march.

Im basing ovulation from 17th march

14th-17th had awful headache and cold.
1dpo-6dpo sharpe painful cramping... nothing like ive ever experienced also ewcm
6dpo-9dpo continuous cramping and ewcm and morning nausea also fatigue
9dpo-17dpo tender nipples, on and off cramping, change in cm to creamy and cervix is reasonably high firm and closed but still moist.

other symptoms have been serious bloating for the last few days and feeling very hot sometimes to the point i cant sleep.

hoping and praying im a late BFP


----------



## Hopefulagain

Thanks so much for all of your well wishes. Naturally, we are ecstatic but also keenly aware that this does not mean that we will be coming home with a baby. Nevertheless, I believe that God has given us a second chance and knowing that He is in control brings me a peace that I did not think that I'd have considering how things went the last time. This thread has provided so much support to me over these past two weeks and I'm sure will continue to help others. Again, thank you. :flower:


----------



## BamaGirl87

Hopefulagain said:


> Thanks so much for all of your well wishes. Naturally, we are ecstatic but also keenly aware that this does not mean that we will be coming home with a baby. Nevertheless, I believe that God has given us a second chance and knowing that He is in control brings me a peace that I did not think that I'd have considering how things went the last time. This thread has provided so much support to me over these past two weeks and I'm sure will continue to help others. Again, thank you. :flower:

That's right girl, Gods in control and will bring you through this!!! It is a wonderful peace knowing this is true. Congrats again and I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy and sweet baby :)


----------



## Jynxie

Congrats on the bfp!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Michelle1704

Congratulations on your BFP...
Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Jynxie

1dpo- CP high, hard and swollen (?), still some stretchy cm
2dpo- CP high & hard, temp 97.8 (just started temping here b/c I was curious)
3dpo- CP high and hard, tep 97.8
4dpo- CP high & hard, temp 97.9
5dpo- CP mid and firm, temp 98.1
6dpo- CP mid and firm, temp 98.1
7dpo- CP firm and mid-high (seemed long and angled upward), temp 98.2
8dp0- CP same as yesterday, temp 98.3
9dpo-CP lower and softer in am, high & firm in pm, temp 98.2, small amt of creamy white cm 
10dpo- some creamy white cm, cp doing same up and down dance as yesterday, temp 98.2
11dpo- CP low and softer and seems slightly open?, creamy white cm, temp 98.1
12dpo- AF due. CP high closed and firm and has that long upward angled feel again, temp 98.3
13dpo- CP same as yesterday, temp 98.4
14dpo- tested and got my :bfp: !!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Impatientwait

Stupid question.. but I wanna check my cp can someone tell me what I'm feeling for lol? I know where to put my hand and my gyno told me its on my rightside but what am I feeling for and how are in?? Sorry tmi


----------



## Jynxie

Impatientwait said:


> Stupid question.. but I wanna check my cp can someone tell me what I'm feeling for lol? I know where to put my hand and my gyno told me its on my rightside but what am I feeling for and how are in?? Sorry tmi

This site is very helpful when talking about CP...it does have photos of the cervix which can be a little greusome at first but it really does help you find the size and shape of what you are looking for. https://www.beautifulcervix.com/ How far in depends on you and your cycle...sometimes if it was my whole middle finger I could barely reach and other times I had no trouble reaching. Mine is pretty much in the middle though so that might make it easier...and sometimes it will feel firm like the tip of your nose, when mine got soft it was like ripe fruit and very squishy...other times it was just kind of swollen feeling. Good luck to you!


----------



## Impatientwait

Thank you, im scared to do it, lol feels weird to do that to myself..but i'll check it out and see! Lol


----------



## Jynxie

Believe me, I was very squeamish and weirded out by it...actually made me a little sick at first just thinking about it. lol. But it sort of became like brushing my teeth or anything else I might do every day. Good luck!


----------



## Impatientwait

wow, im going to throw up BAHAHAHAAH!


----------



## Impatientwait

Its definately closed! What does that mean?? Good??


----------



## Jynxie

Well I just posted mine...closed is good because if you were pregnant it should NOT be open. I just got my bfp (and actually just posted all of my notes on the CP and all that) but closed is good....and high is good but some people have low and closed and still get a bfp. THat's not much help. lol. SOrry.


----------



## Jynxie

Impatientwait, how close are you to af?


----------



## Impatientwait

Well I really don't know if its high or not but its definately closed can't feel any kind opening, hopeing that's what I was actually touching lol


----------



## Jynxie

Look at that site I posted and that will give you a better idea. It shows different stages and cycles. Weird and kinda gross to look at but it really does help. Plus lots of useful information on there. And high is basically if it takes your whole finger to reach it...for me I could kind of just reach the edge at that point. It will feel like a roundish little nub in there...and you should still feel a dip in the middle where the opening would be but you will be able to tell if it is open or closed.


----------



## AlbaNY

Time for this again.
I have a hunch I am close to having AF, but here is my list anyway. (Last month I thought I had to be pregnant, but it turns out my symptoms are from a complex cyst, and I figure this month is the same deal.)

Cycle day 1 was March tenth, and my AF was oddly light and short. (The doctor thought I might be pregnant but it turned out to be a cyst.)

CD15 positive LH test
CD16 O according to FF -Used heating pad at night. Pain in abdomen.
(Interjecting to note that I used a heating pad every evening since, due to pains.)
3DPO -17:50 cramping and backache
4DPO -Copius white lotion like CM 
11:55 lower left discomfort and slight central cramping
6DPO -Nipples sensitive
7DPO -7:58 bad cramping, low. Very bloated.
16:06 really bad cramps/stabs after using toilet (peeing.)
8DPO -22:05 bad pangs and discomfort on right side all evening. Huge burps and bloating also. 23:07 also back ache and forgot to mention twinges of pain in scars (breast) and nipples. Constipated. A lot of CM discharge
9DPO -15:54 bloating and very nauseated. Cramped and aching. 
Later, Really stabby. CA125 result: 10.5 surgery scheduled.
21:58 pain all evening. 
Increasing pain/discomfort.

Unfortunately I became lazy about noting what really hurt and how this cycle.

I am not bothering to write in the last few days of symptoms, because it was more of the same discomfort. AF ended up arriving a few days behind schedule, and that is that. :(


----------



## Cristeena

Great thread thank you so much for starting this!!!

Ovulated cd 19 march 31 2013
I am taking pre natals, b 50 complex for 9-10 day LP, a little gaifenesin since I make NO EWCM, pre-seed, baby aspirin since ive had chemicals and propping hips up.

*1 dpo* gassy, right ovary dull pain (this is where I had super bad pain during O, maybe still sore)
*2 dpo *gassy, right ovary dull pain, fatigue, decreased appetite 
*3 dpo* right ovary dull pain,decreased appetite, sleep deprived
*4 dpo* AF vaginal and leg cramps (normal for me), fatigue, right ovary dull pain, pelvic twinges, brief nausea, breakouts
*5 dpo* right ovary dull pain, breakouts
*6 dpo* feels like AF coming :(
*7 dpo* fatigue, new type of pain (brief pinchy feeling where my underwear line is by pelvis)
*8 dpo* fatigue, breasts starting to get a bit sore for brief moment, bad AF cramps all night, decreased appetite, BFN
*9 dpo* BROWN cm, is this IB or is AF coming? severe AF cramping in vaginal area ALL day, I am not due for a few more days, but this feels how it feels 1st day of AF. Either the witch will be here today early, or this is just weird.... gassy too and brief boob pain, fatigue, BFN. Began spotting brown around 9pm on TP, but tampon was clear next morning (I have NEVER spotted EVER in the past)
*10 dpo* spotting has stopped, had terrible vaginal cramping all night and some this morning. BFN. very brief nausea in morning (2 minutes). Nausea again around 6:30pm, lasting for much longer. bad AF cramping starting again around 10pm :( Feel like im out. 10:30 brown spotting back :( PERIOD IS HERE IN FULL FORCE, VERY PAINFUL AND HEAVY :( F*&^%^!


----------



## Impatientwait

Jynxie, i didn't see you asked that before, but i was suppose to start AF today, she never showed and its almost 11pm..yesterday i had cramps off and on like she was going to show but never did, today a few small cramps and she never came..neg on clear blue digi..so idk anymore lol


----------



## AlbaNY

I just realised that AF was due today! AF didn't arrive yet, and I had a negative test today, but there is hope. Weeeeee.
(Darned 25 day short cycle.)


----------



## Impatientwait

I had a negative test today too. Baby dust to you!!


----------



## AlbaNY

Good luck, Impatientwait!

I'm afraid my luteal phase is a little short, which give only a couple of days of (scant) hope for a positive before AF removes any doubt. I am always testing too early to really expect a BFP, because AF would ruin my chance to otherwise. :D


----------



## Jynxie

Impatientwait I'm sorry about the bfn, but maybe if no af in a day or two you will get your bfp. Maybe you were just starting out with lower hcg levels, I know even that is different for each woman. Good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## Thatfatcat14

This is an awesome idea, and iv only just seen this thread! Been missing out! Ok - here we go:

1DPO: nothing
2DPO: nothing
3DPO: nothing
4DPO: nothing
5DPO: sore/sensitive nipples. Extreme temperature drop. Increased appetite. Bloated
6DPO: Very sore sensitive nipples. Temp back up. milky/creamy CM. Increased appetite
7DPO: Still very sore nipples. Temp still high. Lots of creamy CM. Increased appetite. Very tired. BFN :(
8DPO: Sore nipples, Lots of creamy CM, Very tired, increased appetite. BFN :(
9DPO: Nipples still a little tender but feeling better, Bad mood swings, Creamy CM, VERY tired. BFN :(
10DPO: nipples feeling much better, creamy CM, very thirsty all day, very tired. Feeling yuck. No longer temping or testing, just waiting for AF to come so I can tart preparing myself for next cycle. Now hoping for a 2014 baby 
11DPO: breats are all better, not tender at all. Energy levels a little better. CM still creamy but seems to be less of it.
12DPO: Feeling tired as per usual lately, bad pms mood swings - tearing up over bold and he beautiful, wth??! Haha, headachey, creamy CM - oh and bad bleeding gums this morning when brushing - gross!
13DPO: still no AF and am now suspecting I ovulated a little later than FF predicted (based on my EWCM). Last cycle had only a 10 day LP. I think I may only be 10dpo now..? Still no real symptoms, think AF will be here in next few days
14DPO: Brown CM when wiping 
15DPO: still some brown spotting when wiping. Hurry up already AF[/COLOR]


----------



## Jynxie

Thatfatcat14 said:


> This is an awesome idea, and iv only just seen this thread! Been missing out! Ok - here we go:
> 
> 1DPO: nothing
> 2DPO: nothing
> 3DPO: nothing
> 4DPO: nothing
> 5DPO: sore/sensitive nipples. Extreme temperature drop. Increased appetite. Bloated
> 6DPO: Very sore sensitive nipples. Temp back up. milky/creamy CM. Increased appetite
> 7DPO: Still very sore nipples. Temp still high. Lots of creamy CM. Increased appetite. Very tired. BFN :(
> 8DPO: Sore nipples, Lots of creamy CM, Very tired, increased appetite. BFN :(

Awww hoping you get a bfp soon. I talk to a lady on here who got a very faint bfp at 9dpo. I waited until 14dpo to test and got a very clear bfp, so hoping yours comes soon! baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Impatientwait

Thanx Jynxie, another bfn this morning, i'm going to test everyday till AF or BFP!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Thatfatcat14 said:


> This is an awesome idea, and iv only just seen this thread! Been missing out! Ok - here we go:
> 
> 1DPO: nothing
> 2DPO: nothing
> 3DPO: nothing
> 4DPO: nothing
> 5DPO: sore/sensitive nipples. Extreme temperature drop. Increased appetite. Bloated
> 6DPO: Very sore sensitive nipples. Temp back up. milky/creamy CM. Increased appetite
> 7DPO: Still very sore nipples. Temp still high. Lots of creamy CM. Increased appetite. Very tired. BFN :(
> 8DPO: Sore nipples, Lots of creamy CM, Very tired, increased appetite. BFN :(

Best wishes to you and Impatientwait. Hoping you ladies get your :bfp: soon. I got all negative results during my actually two week wait and got light but clearly visible lines two days after AF was due in the afternoon. A digital test confirmed it. These hormones are crazy...with my last two pregnancies I got lines that were darker than the control line the first day of my missed period, but not this time. I retested yesterday just to make sure things were as they should be and the line was a little bit darker so it must be taking some time for my hormone levels to rise:shrug:. It's not over until :witch: appears so be encouraged :flower:.


----------



## Electricat

I'm back to get my bum smacked again this cycle:

1 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
2 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
3 DPO - Some back ache - bad mood =(
4 DPO - Not much of anything really
5 DPO - Sticky CM (haven't seen that during my ttc-ing in tww before). "Funny feeling" in the back of my throat. (I'ts a thing I have during my LP, can't describe it, but I've had it without BFP cycles).
6 DPO - Same as earlier + some pin prix in Uterus (had last LP too) and some nipple soreness (also not unusual for LP)
7 DPO - More creamy cm than "normal" and CP is very low and firm. Bbs are beginning to feel a bit sore when i poke them HARD...with a SHOVEL...made of IRON...Just Kidding - nothing I haven't felt in LP before.
8 DPO - Nothing new really...feel out this cycle =(
9 DPO - BFN - screw this =( Aaaand spotting in the PM
10 DPO - slept basically all day. Feeling extremely low
11 DPO - just want AF to come, feeling low. And no signs to speak of.
12 DPO - Spots all over my face. Horrid mood. CP HS, CM Dry...some af cramping along with the thighs hurting last two days....just put me outta my misery already :coffee:
13 DPO - Drastic temp drop. Just waiting for her to show now. Feel dizzy...estrogen is clearly taking over....sure enuff, she showed in the PM


----------



## Lisa_84

Lisa_84 said:


> This is an awesome thread! Here's mine:
> 
> 1 dpo - Nothing
> 
> 2 dpo - Very slight cramps, gassy, fatigued
> 
> 3 dpo - Very slight cramps, gassy
> 
> 4 dpo - Very slight cramps, gassy, fatigued
> 
> 5 dpo - Very slight cramps
> 
> 6 dpo - BIG change in cramping, feels like AF is coming, much more prominent. Increase in creamy CM, lower back is aching. Test with FMU: BFN
> 
> 7 dpo - AF cramping continues but not as much as 6 dpo. Lots of creamy cm. Back is achey. Feels like my uterus is heavy, achey and sore. Gassy. Had flu-like body aches when I went to bed. Test: BFN
> 
> 8 dpo - Woke up with a wave of nausea for about 10 mins. Light AF cramping throughout the day. Lots of creamy CM. Back is achey. Gassy. Feeling achey again in the evening. Very bloated all day, uterus feels heavy. Slight cramps all day. Test with FMU and afternoon urine: BFN on IC and FRER
> 
> 9 dpo - Had a lot of trouble sleeping, felt slightly nauseous all night long. Mild nausea all day long and a little gassy. I generally feel "off" like I'm coming down with something. Emotional today. Test: BFN
> 
> 10 dpo - Loose BM in the morning and gassy. Very mild cramps/feelings throughout the afternoon and evening. Creamy CM. Very emotional again today. Felt a touch nauseous in the afternoon for a couple hours. Test with FMU: BFN
> 
> 11 dpo - Not feeling a ton of symptoms today. CM seems like a mix between creamy and EWCM which is weird. Been feeling "wet" down there so keep checking to ensure AF hasn't come early. Gassy and having very mild cramps beginning late this morning and continuing into the evening. Just feels like there's something "going on" in there. Test with FMU: BFN
> 
> 12 dpo - AF is due today but didn't show up. Not feeling many symptoms today. A bit gassy and a few very mild cramps but can't tell if its mostly just some gas pains. Cm is a mixture of creamy and stretchy. Test with FMU on FRER: BFN
> 
> 13 dpo - Af arrived in the afternoon, 1 day late.


I updated mine to red...AF just came :(


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Aww Lisa :hugs: I wish you the best of luck for your next cycle.

:hi: to all the ladies who have joined the thread recently. And welcome back to those who have been on here before. Hey TFC, I'm glad you decided to post your symptoms finally :friends: 

Not long until testing time for some of us :happydance: Good luck to everyone in the TWW. I'm hoping to see some more green posts soon.


----------



## Impatientwait

Bfn this morning on cn digi. No af yet.. 2 days late.. hmmmm idk anymore


----------



## michmash

Just so you all know, we're not trying atm but am hoping we had an oopsie :winkwink:

1-9 dpo: felt extremely tired. Was really hard to wake up to work every morning.

8-10 dpo: shooting pain in my lower back... vivid dreams, sleepy

11-13 dpo: baddd heartburn on and off, nausea on and off, sore throat and swollen glands.

13 dpo: all of the above, sharp pains near chest area, metallic taste in mouth..

Thinking of testing today. :dust: to you all


----------



## Hopefulagain

Oops...I accidently unsubscribed myself, just signing back up.


----------



## Jynxie

So sorry Impatientwait! It can be so frustrating!

And good luck to you michmash!!! hoping you get your bfp!


----------



## BamaGirl87

Here's mine! :

1-3 DPO: mild cramping,headaches,nausea, LOTS of watery CM,fatigue
4 DPO: bloated,morning nausea,fatigue,cramping
5 DPO: sore breasts,fatigue,cramping
6 DPO: sore breasts/nipples,fatigue,moody,bloated,
7 DPO: very vivid dreams, sore breasts, itchy abdomen
8 DPO: sore breasts/nipples,bloated,headache,fatigue
9 DPO: sore breasts,headache, nausea
10 DPO: BFN- sore breasts,headache,cramps,bloated,fatigue
11 DPO: BFN -very tender breasts/nipples, extreme fatigue, sinus cong/sore throat, bloated,depressed/moody
12 DPO: BFN- cramping,very tired,sore/itchy bbs, small bumps on aereola,creamy cm
13 DPO: BFN- ((AF due today)) very sore bbs, nausea all day, mild cramping,lots of creamy cm
14 DPO : BFN-- :growlmad: no cramps. Sore bbs. lots of creamy CM.~I am so frustrated,ill,impatient,what is going on?!
15 DPO: BFN. nausea,sore BBs
16DPO : :witch: showed.


----------



## AJCart

AJCart said:


> I didn't really keep track of when I O'd this time round as I was pretty disheartened after our last disappointment. All I can add so far is that I have had incredibly sore nipples and yesterday had an incredibly sharp pain in my left ovary area. Who knows.
> 
> Have had AF like cramping on and off for the last few days, but don't think the witch is due for another week or so.
> 
> Having some pretty intense cramping still. Felt a bit nauseous for a little while today.
> 
> BFP!

Got my first :bfp: this morning!!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Oh yay :happydance: congratulations. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## michmash

michmash said:


> Just so you all know, we're not trying atm but am hoping we had an oopsie :winkwink:
> 
> 1-9 dpo: felt extremely tired. Was really hard to wake up to work every morning.
> 
> 8-10 dpo: shooting pain in my lower back... vivid dreams, sleepy
> 
> 11-13 dpo: baddd heartburn on and off, nausea on and off, sore throat and swollen glands.
> 
> 13 dpo: all of the above, sharp pains near chest area, metallic taste in mouth..
> 
> Thinking of testing today. :dust: to you all

Continued:

14dpo: woke up with a stuffy/runny nose which got better during the day. strange metallic taste throughout the morning. lower back pain. and (tmi) diarrhea :(

Did not test yet as I just dont want to see a :bfn: ... no AF yet. was due today.

still hopeful :)

Got AF on 15dpo... I'm out:(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats to the new mummy's to be!!


----------



## stephj25

Brill idea!!

1-3 DPO - nothing
4DPO - darkened nipples, skin breakout
5DPO - pink spotting with a bit of brown/strong AF like cramping
6DPO - creamy CM/bloated
7DPO - nausea, fatigue, bloated, nose bleed 
8DPO - nausea, slight cramping on both sides. BFN (CB digi morning & First response afternoon)
9DPO - insomnia, itchy hands, bloated, hungry
10DPO - bloated, fet sick, watery discharge - felt very wet. BFN
11DPO - bleeding gums, everything tastes different. BFN
12DPO - nausea, beige CM, windy BFN
13DPO - AF arrived :(


----------



## Jynxie

Congrats AJCart! Hope you have a wonderful, smooth pregnancy.


----------



## AJCart

Thanks ladies! Took another test tonight and got another really strong positive! :)
:dust::dust: for everybody!


----------



## Dannixo

AJCart said:


> AJCart said:
> 
> 
> I didn't really keep track of when I O'd this time round as I was pretty disheartened after our last disappointment. All I can add so far is that I have had incredibly sore nipples and yesterday had an incredibly sharp pain in my left ovary area. Who knows.
> 
> Have had AF like cramping on and off for the last few days, but don't think the witch is due for another week or so.
> 
> Having some pretty intense cramping still. Felt a bit nauseous for a little while today.
> 
> BFP!
> 
> Got my first :bfp: this morning!!Click to expand...

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

:dust: Here are my symptoms for this cycle although i feel out already.

1 DPO..nothing other than concentrated pee that smells unusual, CP is low and soft..I feel out already.. Generally feeling down.

2 DPO..caught a cold,flutter down in pelvic region could be muscle spasms..hot flashes cream stringy CM..super mild cramps...nothing out of the ordinary

3 DPO..yellowish snot like cm, peeing a lot, CP firm and high, feeling blah!

4 DPO..felt a sharp pain in pelvic area in the morning as i was getting out of bed, still have a bad cold blocked ears,still have a wet feeling, peeing like a mad man and it sticks!! cant go 10 mins with out water constantly thirsty.

5 DPO.. uterine spasms, feeling shaky, insomnia although my body is aching tired,craving milk which is kind of weird i HATE milk..still lots of pee and CM is watery..

6 DPO..gassy, still peeing like crazy..moody nothing interesting

7 DPO..mild cramps, this cold is a sticky one, rash between chest first time i have this, boobies mildly sore (normal for AF symptoms) hungry all the time :(

8-9 DPO..cramps,brownish discharge with pink spotting. faint positive on FRER

10 DPO..confirmed BFP with CB digi


----------



## Jynxie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> :dust: Here are my symptoms for this cycle although i feel out already.
> 
> 1 DPO..nothing other than concentrated pee that smells unusual, CP is low and soft..I feel out already.. Generally feeling down.
> 
> 2 DPO..caught a cold,flutter down in pelvic region could be muscle spasms..hot flashes cream stringy CM..super mild cramps...nothing out of the ordinary
> 
> 3 DPO..yellowish snot like cm, peeing a lot, CP firm and high, feeling blah!
> 
> 4 DPO..felt a sharp pain in pelvic area in the morning as i was getting out of bed, still have a bad cold blocked ears,still have a wet feeling, peeing like a mad man and it sticks!! cant go 10 mins with out water constantly thirsty.

Sounds promising.  Good luck to you! Lots of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Still stalking - congrats to those who have gone green:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.


----------



## Jynxie

Dannixo said:


> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.

awww good luck to you! and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Dannixo

Jynxie said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Just an update haven't been on in awhile. We have our mid cycle ultrasound tomorrow morning. Hoping for plenty of eggs. Since we had 11 last month we lowered the dose back down so not sure how many I will have now. Then we get our first IUI Tuesday morning. We've done plenty of baby dancing and still going. I feel lucky this month. Dh's birthday is April 9th and mines April 19th. Maybe a double birthday present! Good luck those those ladies in the 2ww! Congratulations to the bfp's and prayers sent for those whom got AF.
> 
> awww good luck to you! and lots of baby dust!Click to expand...

Thank you dear!


----------



## Jynxie

You're so welcome!


----------



## Ameli

Ok, time for me to post again. Trying hard not to get my hopes up too high!

1-6dpo- sore bbs, felt productive and energetic
7 dpo- sore bbs, felt pinprick-like cramps in the evening
8dpo- sore bbs, tired, BFN (I know it's early to test!)
9 dpo- sore bbs, BFN, itchy all over body in the evening (not sure what to make of this, probably an allergic reaction to something and nothing to do with ttc)
10 dpo- sore bbs
11 dpo- sore bbs, a little irritable, slightly crampy and suddenly feeling like I am out. :-(, but still a few days until AF is due, so we shall see!
12 dpo- a little crampy, bbs still sore but the right one not as much, feeling like this is a bad sign as bbs tend to become less sore right before AF arrives. Another BFN this morning with an IC. Wondering why I do this to myself.
14 dpo - :witch:


----------



## Dannixo

Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.


----------



## Ameli

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that Dannixo! I hope things get better.


----------



## Jynxie

Dannixo said:


> Well my ultrasound went horrible... The doctor said I have 5 eggs only two which might become of size and my uterine lining is to thin. So now we didn't get the trigger shot not can we do the iui tomorrow. We go back in for an ultrasound Thursday. Which I always ovulate on cd 12 or 13. So it will be to late. So fed up with this doctor. Gutted and crying today. Losing hope that anything will go right.

So so sorry!!! I hope it gets better soon...I hope you get some good news in the near future. Seems like you deserve to have some good. :hugs:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I'm sorry Dannixo. I really hope that things get better for you soon :hugs:.


----------



## WantABumpp

Hi ladies! I'm a new poster to this thread but I've been stalking it since it was made :). Can I join in? I am 2 dpo. I've been TTC #1 for 14 months. I had a chemical last month. :( The only "help" I've been using is this is the first month using softcups :). So normally I just have a little pull day of ovulation (which I had) but now since about 12 hours after o and dtd I have had lower back ache with very low abdominal cramps and above my pubic bone. It also just feels full down there. I've never had this feeling so I'm hoping it's more! I'm thinking green !


----------



## Electricat

Electricat said:


> I'm back to get my bum smacked again this cycle:
> 
> 1 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
> 2 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
> 3 DPO - Some back ache - bad mood =(
> 4 DPO - Not much of anything really
> 5 DPO - Sticky CM (haven't seen that during my ttc-ing in tww before). "Funny feeling" in the back of my throat. (I'ts a thing I have during my LP, can't describe it, but I've had it without BFP cycles).
> 6 DPO - Same as earlier + some pin prix in Uterus (had last LP too) and some nipple soreness (also not unusual for LP)
> 7 DPO - More creamy cm than "normal" and CP is very low and firm. Bbs are beginning to feel a bit sore when i poke them HARD...with a SHOVEL...made of IRON...Just Kidding - nothing I haven't felt in LP before.
> 8 DPO - Nothing new really...feel out this cycle =(

I keep updating on page 37...
Not feeling positive though :nope:


----------



## AlbaNY

Sorry it took me a few days to edit, but I'm out. AF was a few days late, and we were really hoping, but the tests were all negative besides.

TMI, but:
DF decided to get a microscope after that to check his swimmers. It arrived, and this morning he woke me to say he hadn't seen anything. :s
We had to get another sample, and we spent nearly an hour focusing... Nothing. I had no problem with viewing other slides of stuff... with this sample we saw clearly, it seemed, but there was nothing spermlike. So...
He ordered the Walgreens sperm count test thing, and it can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## Jynxie

Electricat, I hope you get your bfp. I just got mine on 3/31 and I have to say for the most part, I felt totally normal, so hopefully the fact that you feel normal isnt' such a bad thing. Best of luck to you. 

AlbaNY, so sorry about the bfn. :-( Better luck this next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Cristeena

So sorry Albany :( :hugs: Electricat, dont give up hope, I am updating right along with you on page 36, we are buddies and youre not out yet! Congrats Jynxie!!! :)


----------



## Jynxie

Thank you Cristeena!


----------



## Cristeena

Im actually feeling out now :( Spotting came back and is MUCH heavier than it was yesterday but still brown. I put a tampon in and im about to go to bed so we'll see if I get my normal period or if its clear again in the morning. I wish AF would just come, this weird spotting thing is really messing with me!!


----------



## garfie

Cristeena - BIG :hugs: :af: only :bfp:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Jelly.Bean

I'm out. On to cycle #8. Good luck to everyone still in the TWW.


----------



## Thatfatcat14

So sorry to read your out jellybean. I guess the nasty AF finally came :( I think I'm only hours away from seeing her too. I still have this brown discharge when I wipe since yesterday morning so she can't be far away now. Looks like our next cycles will only be one day apart so hopefully were in the TWW together again next cycle. I have a feeling next cycle is our cycle :) FX xxxx


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Thanks TFC, I really hope so too. I hope that you get some answers soon :hugs:. I guess I'll have to join or make another thread in the TTC forums to keep me busy before the big O. Good luck.


----------



## Michelle1704

Im out after two missed periods! cd2 now!


----------



## Jynxie

Sorry Jelly.Bean! Hopefully next time around. 

Cristeena, I hope your body does something normal one way or the other soon. Spotting really does screw with you. Good luck!


----------



## redbrick80

New to this thread! Here are the symptoms

B'd CD12, CD14, CD15, CD16 and CD19. Positive OPK on CD13.

*1-6 DPO* - Nothing - business as usual.

*7dpo* - lots of watery cm, cramping all day - just like AF cramps but lighter, 
had pink spotting when i went to the bathroom in late afternoon. Spotting stopped right after. 

*8 DPO* - Morning - no spotting, some watery cm, dull cramps on an off. BB's feel completely normal. Afternoon - Very light spotting once when I went to the bathroom.

*9 DPO* - No spotting. BB's are getting sore

*10 DPO* - Spotting in the morning - still very light pink, BB's sore on the sides and bottom


----------



## shorty42383

redbrick80 said:


> New to this thread! Here are the symptoms
> 
> B'd CD12, CD14, CD15, CD16 and CD19. Positive OPK on CD13.
> 
> *1-6 DPO* - Nothing - business as usual.
> 
> *7dpo* - lots of watery cm, cramping all day - just like AF cramps but lighter,
> had pink spotting when i went to the bathroom in late afternoon. Spotting stopped right after.
> 
> *8 DPO* - no spotting, some watery cm, dull cramps on an off. BB's feel completely normal.

These sound like great symptoms to have! Excited for you! Good luck!


----------



## redbrick80

Thanks! I am very hopeful.


----------



## CountryMomma

I think I am probably around 8DPO. Not really sure. I have been using OPKs and I got a 95% positive on 3 April and nothing since. That is the day I was scheduled to O so I took it as a positive.

1 DPO - Very high CP, no CM, heartburn, spotting
2 DPO - Very high, firm CP, no CM, light bleed, brown blood, heartburn, headache
3 DPO - CP still very high and firm, no CM, little bit of brown spotting, headache
4 DPO - HFC CP, creamy cm, heartburn, very tired, grumpy, cant sleep at night, headache
5 DPO - HFC CP, creamy cm, heartburn, very very tired, moody, headache
6 DPO - HFC CP, creamy cm, can't sleep at night, bad headache, cramps on right side (TMI) Something weird happened to me in bed, I couldn't reach the big O
7 DPO - HFC CP, more CM than before, low grade fever (99.2), pretty bad backache, really thirsty, having to pee a lot, cramps on right side
8 DPO - really thirsty and dry lips, bad backache, sciatica acting up, headache


----------



## Cristeena

Just updated page 36, im out. Spotting was a very cruel nasty B*&^%! GL everyone


----------



## Cristeena

Sorry Jellbean! :hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies, just an update. Things are not looking good for us this month.. Had our follow up ultrasound today. Got a positive on an opk this morning had 5 good follies but my lining was still only at 5 mm. So the fore they decided to cancel my iui. Trying on our own which hasn't worked the first 5 times.. One more round of clomid next month and then who knows what are next path is... Aiming for an iui next month if my lining thickens. I wish all the rest of you good luck in you 2ww.


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok update ladies.. because I had another weird "symptom"

9DPO - Had an orgasm in my sleep. So powerful it woke me up! CP is still HFC, still creamy CM, backache has decreased a bit, sooo hungry and thirsty. 

Has anyone else had the big "O" in their sleep and got their BFP? I have only ever had this happen when I was pregnant before.


----------



## iseebabydust

Well here's my symptoms:

* 1 dpo: nothing. Slight creamy cm, only if I check for it. Cervix high, soft, open. Constipation. 
* 2 dpo: same, except cm is nonexistent. Constipation. 
* 3 dpo: same as 2 dpo. Constipation 
* 4 dpo: same as 2 dpo. Constipation 
* 5 dpo: same as 2 dpo. Constipation 
* 6 dpo: cervix lowers to medium, not soft, but not firm, and slightly open. No cm. Constipation. Very tired. 
* 7 dpo: cervix the same, except finally closes. Very tired. Constipation. No cm at all, unless I squeeze my crvix slightly. 
* 8 dpo: cervix is low, firm, close, dry, with no cm. Finally unconstipated. Very tired. Waves of nausea. Strange cramps and pokey feelings around my pelvic area and ovary area.
* 9 dpo: nothing. Cp is low, firm, closed, (its never been this low), and no cm at all, again.

I normally have a lot of creamy cm from day after o until af. Its completely stopped this cycle. I had ewcm the 2nd and I am positive I o'd on the 3rd. Had many o calendars say I would on the 5th or 6th, I had sex on the second and on the sixth. I really want a son its just strange how dry I am with not a bit of cm. My cycles are 29 days, and af should arrive by the 21st.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BlueMoonBubba said:


> :dust: Here are my symptoms for this cycle although i feel out already.
> 
> 1 DPO..nothing other than concentrated pee that smells unusual, CP is low and soft..I feel out already.. Generally feeling down.
> 
> 2 DPO..caught a cold,flutter down in pelvic region could be muscle spasms..hot flashes cream stringy CM..super mild cramps...nothing out of the ordinary
> 
> 3 DPO..yellowish snot like cm, peeing a lot, CP firm and high, feeling blah!
> 
> 4 DPO..felt a sharp pain in pelvic area in the morning as i was getting out of bed, still have a bad cold blocked ears,still have a wet feeling, peeing like a mad man and it sticks!! cant go 10 mins with out water constantly thirsty.
> 
> 5 DPO.. uterine spasms, feeling shaky, insomnia although my body is aching tired,craving milk which is kind of weird i HATE milk..still lots of pee and CM is watery..
> 
> 6 DPO..gassy, still peeing like crazy..moody nothing interesting
> 
> 7 DPO..mild cramps, this cold is a sticky one, rash between chest first time i have this, boobies mildly sore (normal for AF symptoms) hungry all the time :(
> 
> 8-9 DPO..cramps,brownish discharge with pink spotting. faint positive on FRER
> 
> 10 DPO..confirmed BFP with CB digi
> 
> View attachment 597803

UPDATE:happydance:


----------



## redbrick80

BlueMoonBubba said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Here are my symptoms for this cycle although i feel out already.
> 
> 1 DPO..nothing other than concentrated pee that smells unusual, CP is low and soft..I feel out already.. Generally feeling down.
> 
> 2 DPO..caught a cold,flutter down in pelvic region could be muscle spasms..hot flashes cream stringy CM..super mild cramps...nothing out of the ordinary
> 
> 3 DPO..yellowish snot like cm, peeing a lot, CP firm and high, feeling blah!
> 
> 4 DPO..felt a sharp pain in pelvic area in the morning as i was getting out of bed, still have a bad cold blocked ears,still have a wet feeling, peeing like a mad man and it sticks!! cant go 10 mins with out water constantly thirsty.
> 
> 5 DPO.. uterine spasms, feeling shaky, insomnia although my body is aching tired,craving milk which is kind of weird i HATE milk..still lots of pee and CM is watery..
> 
> 6 DPO..gassy, still peeing like crazy..moody nothing interesting
> 
> 7 DPO..mild cramps, this cold is a sticky one, rash between chest first time i have this, boobies mildly sore (normal for AF symptoms) hungry all the time :(
> 
> 8-9 DPO..cramps,brownish discharge with pink spotting. faint positive on FRER
> 
> 10 DPO..confirmed BFP with CB digi
> 
> View attachment 597803
> 
> 
> UPDATE:happydance:Click to expand...



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!:happydance: So exciting


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi ladies..i have some bad news..i as at the ER now because i was bleeding but no pain i had 4 hpt and one digi and were all positive and at the ER they said we cant detect HCG from the urine so they took a blood test and my hcg level was 8!! They told me to redo the blood test next week if its not 5000+ its probably a chemical :( so said i cant stop crying.


----------



## Electricat

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi ladies..i have some bad news..i as at the ER now because i was bleeding but no pain i had 4 hpt and one digi and were all positive and at the ER they said we cant detect HCG from the urine so they took a blood test and my hcg level was 8!! They told me to redo the blood test next week if its not 5000+ its probably a chemical :( so said i cant stop crying.

:hugs: you make me cry now too.
Im so sorry :nope:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Im beyond upset my happiness was short lived..ill add this one as my very first loss..i have agut feeling this wont go well.


----------



## WantABumpp

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I had one last month and I do know how you feel. :hugs: Nothing I say is going to make you feel better but they do say you are way more fertile after a loss. My heart goes out to you, i know you must be gutted.:cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Im beyond upset my happiness was short lived..ill add this one as my very first loss..i have agut feeling this wont go well.

I'm so so sorry for your loss, you must be in such pain right now :( make sure and take very good care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Jynxie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Im beyond upset my happiness was short lived..ill add this one as my very first loss..i have agut feeling this wont go well.

So deeply sorry for you and your loss. Just get some rest and take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Thank you for the support ladies.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Im beyond upset my happiness was short lived..ill add this one as my very first loss..i have agut feeling this wont go well.

I'm so very sorry. My thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## Jynxie

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Thank you for the support ladies.

 You're so welcome....it's the best we can do for you. :hug:


----------



## Hope115

*0-4 DPO* nothing 

*5 DPO*- some very mild cramping, possibly some bloating

*6 DPO*- flu like achy all over, still light cramping but less than yesterday, tired.

*7 DPO*- mild sided breast tenderness (normal for me a week before and up too AF) but craving whole milk ( i hate whole milk). unmedicated progesterone level came back 24!

*8 DPO*- tired, not feeling too positive, trouble sleeping. Couldnt stay strong, broke down and poas- BFN :( why do i do this to myself)

*9 DPO* BFP!!!! Its very light but its there on wondfo and FRER!!! Eek!


----------



## furry_bandico

I told my self I would stay away from all baby, pregnancy, and ttc sites for the rest of my life but I had to go and have a freaking horrid dream and here I am... I doubt this will turn green in a few days but I figured I would at least try and help out. First things first though I have FBD so sore and heavy breasts are normal for me so I don't count that as a symptom.

I dont symptom track but this month has been off for me so I will do my best with the dpo's and the symptoms.

1-5 dpo nothing out of the norm
6-10 dpo gassy, having issues with sleep. BFP dreams/ MC dreams, tired in after noon, napping (DH having baby dreams and day dreaming about babies (not like him at all)) passing out at around 8pm, (11pm normal) feeling on and off nauseous after eating, very tired after 3 hours of work, (fast food order taker) crying at stupid things, mood swings, wanting SALT on everything, creamy CM, cervical pain/ pressure, cramping, today my head hurts.:dohh:

So yeah that is it so far... I doubt anything will come of this... 2 years and nothing. DH has VERY low count due to a nasty accident when he was a teen. 

sometimes I wounder why we are still trying:cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh furry , your trying because there is still hope , there is always hope !! I'm a true believer in miracle babies having had a sister with unexplained infertility who triedfor 14 years 4 Ivfs and nada . She resigned herself to not having children naturally so went Down the adoption route . 10 years later .......... She woke up one night when she was 42 and thought mmmm I feel pregnant, woke oh up out of his sleep and sent him to the store , he thought she was dreaming or gone nuts !! Ttc was off the agenda for the last 10 years ! Remember after 14 years of trying = 24 years ! Low and behold she was up the duff ! Her baby girl was born fit and healthy and is now 3 and so the boss of the house !


----------



## furry_bandico

Left wonderin said:


> Awh furry , your trying because there is still hope , there is always hope !! I'm a true believer in miracle babies having had a sister with unexplained infertility who triedfor 14 years 4 Ivfs and nada . She resigned herself to not having children naturally so went Down the adoption route . 10 years later .......... She woke up one night when she was 42 and thought mmmm I feel pregnant, woke oh up out of his sleep and sent him to the store , he thought she was dreaming or gone nuts !! Ttc was off the agenda for the last 10 years ! Remember after 14 years of trying = 24 years ! Low and behold she was up the duff ! Her baby girl was born fit and healthy and is now 3 and so the boss of the house !

Aww thank you so much. :hugs:

DH's brother and sister inlaw were trying for 14 years and she is now pregnant with baby #3. so I know it can happen (well they wont say what was going on or what they are doing to make her knock them out one right after the other (I kid you not... pregnant 4 months after birth wtf?!:shrug:))

I just want this badly along with every one else on here.


----------



## Left wonderin

Waiting is so hard especially when you want something so bad it physically hurts. :( so I guess we do have some control after all ... We get a choice ...... Give up now because its too hard, painful and scary to keep trying ...........or lift our self up , dust ourselves off after ever disappointment , heartache and doubt and find the strength from somewhere to keep hoping and moving forward . In the end for me the choice althought hard on some days is easy .. Even if I never end up holding a baby in my arms I want to know I gave it everything I had and didn't give up ever ...... At least i will not be "left wondering" what could have been . don't get me wrong there are days and lots of them since my mc that I want to throw the towel in and I might for a day or two ... But I'm too stubborn lol......


----------



## Nats21

New to this thread. I think i'm 9 - 10 dpo, so far my syptoms are - 

0 - 5dpo - no symptoms
6 - 8dpo - started to get really sore boobs, cramps in my side and lower back, weeing lots, funny dreams
9 - 10dpo - waking up in the night to wee, still weeing lots in the day, got lots of cream white CM and feeling very wet down there (sorry for tmi!)
11dpo - my sense of smell seems increased more then usual


----------



## furry_bandico

Thank you all so much! 

Nats21, your symptoms are good. fingers xed for ya!!


----------



## redbrick80

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Hi ladies..i have some bad news..i as at the ER now because i was bleeding but no pain i had 4 hpt and one digi and were all positive and at the ER they said we cant detect HCG from the urine so they took a blood test and my hcg level was 8!! They told me to redo the blood test next week if its not 5000+ its probably a chemical :( so said i cant stop crying.




BlueMoonBubba said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> :dust: Here are my symptoms for this cycle although i feel out already.
> 
> 1 DPO..nothing other than concentrated pee that smells unusual, CP is low and soft..I feel out already.. Generally feeling down.
> 
> 2 DPO..caught a cold,flutter down in pelvic region could be muscle spasms..hot flashes cream stringy CM..super mild cramps...nothing out of the ordinary
> 
> 3 DPO..yellowish snot like cm, peeing a lot, CP firm and high, feeling blah!
> 
> 4 DPO..felt a sharp pain in pelvic area in the morning as i was getting out of bed, still have a bad cold blocked ears,still have a wet feeling, peeing like a mad man and it sticks!! cant go 10 mins with out water constantly thirsty.
> 
> 5 DPO.. uterine spasms, feeling shaky, insomnia although my body is aching tired,craving milk which is kind of weird i HATE milk..still lots of pee and CM is watery..
> 
> 6 DPO..gassy, still peeing like crazy..moody nothing interesting
> 
> 7 DPO..mild cramps, this cold is a sticky one, rash between chest first time i have this, boobies mildly sore (normal for AF symptoms) hungry all the time :(
> 
> 8-9 DPO..cramps,brownish discharge with pink spotting. faint positive on FRER
> 
> 10 DPO..confirmed BFP with CB digi
> 
> View attachment 597803
> 
> 
> UPDATE:happydance:Click to expand...

Oh Blue - so so so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## shorty42383

Back for round 2 on this thread!
I believe that I am about 5 DPO..

1-4 DPO: Some Creamy CM but no real symptoms
5 DPO: Creamy CM, nausea, a little pinching near my ovary, A lot of post nasal drip (could be allergies, it's that time of the year), Gassy
7 DPO: Twinges in the abdomen, some cramping like I usually get right before AF, gassy, CM (which I dont usually have after ovulation)
8 DPO: My nipples are sensitive and sore, CM, tired, I had absolutely no desire to BD last night, my poor husband, it has been a couple of days)
9 DPO: I have had a lot of CM today, feeling a bit dizzy and light headed

Not too much excitement at this moment. I am trying not to over analyze minor symptoms. My 30th birthday is next Tuesday and my Husbands 34th birthday is next Saturday! I want a BFP as my present!


----------



## Electricat

Electricat said:


> I'm back to get my bum smacked again this cycle:
> 
> 1 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
> 2 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
> 3 DPO - Some back ache - bad mood =(
> 4 DPO - Not much of anything really
> 5 DPO - Sticky CM (haven't seen that during my ttc-ing in tww before). "Funny feeling" in the back of my throat. (I'ts a thing I have during my LP, can't describe it, but I've had it without BFP cycles).
> 6 DPO - Same as earlier + some pin prix in Uterus (had last LP too) and some nipple soreness (also not unusual for LP)
> 7 DPO - More creamy cm than "normal" and CP is very low and firm. Bbs are beginning to feel a bit sore when i poke them HARD...with a SHOVEL...made of IRON...Just Kidding - nothing I haven't felt in LP before.
> 8 DPO - Nothing new really...feel out this cycle =(
> 9 DPO - BFN - screw this =( Aaaand spotting in the PM
> 10 DPO - slept basically all day. Feeling extremely low
> 11 DPO - just want AF to come, feeling low. And no signs to speak of.
> 12 DPO - Spots all over my face. Horrid mood. CP HS, CM Dry...some af cramping along with the thighs hurting last two days....just put me outta my misery already :coffee:
> 13 DPO - Drastic temp drop. Just waiting for her to show now. Feel dizzy...estrogen is clearly taking over....sure enuff, she showed in the PM

I'm out :wave:


----------



## Jynxie

Electricat said:


> Electricat said:
> 
> 
> I'm back to get my bum smacked again this cycle:
> 
> 1 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
> 2 DPO - Normal progesterone nausea
> 3 DPO - Some back ache - bad mood =(
> 4 DPO - Not much of anything really
> 5 DPO - Sticky CM (haven't seen that during my ttc-ing in tww before). "Funny feeling" in the back of my throat. (I'ts a thing I have during my LP, can't describe it, but I've had it without BFP cycles).
> 6 DPO - Same as earlier + some pin prix in Uterus (had last LP too) and some nipple soreness (also not unusual for LP)
> 7 DPO - More creamy cm than "normal" and CP is very low and firm. Bbs are beginning to feel a bit sore when i poke them HARD...with a SHOVEL...made of IRON...Just Kidding - nothing I haven't felt in LP before.
> 8 DPO - Nothing new really...feel out this cycle =(
> 9 DPO - BFN - screw this =( Aaaand spotting in the PM
> 10 DPO - slept basically all day. Feeling extremely low
> 11 DPO - just want AF to come, feeling low. And no signs to speak of.
> 12 DPO - Spots all over my face. Horrid mood. CP HS, CM Dry...some af cramping along with the thighs hurting last two days....just put me outta my misery already :coffee:
> 13 DPO - Drastic temp drop. Just waiting for her to show now. Feel dizzy...estrogen is clearly taking over....sure enuff, she showed in the PM
> 
> I'm out :wave:Click to expand...

So sorry...hopefully this next time around it'll happen!


----------



## shorty42383

My boobs just started hurting like they do before AF shows up... probably about a week from now :( Totally Bummed!


----------



## Hope115

I just updated my post on page 43...a faint positive today!!!


----------



## Jynxie

Hope115 said:


> I just updated my post on page 43...a faint positive today!!!

Congrats Hope115!!! I hope it sticks and is a healthy, happy pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## shorty42383

Hope115 said:


> I just updated my post on page 43...a faint positive today!!!

Congrats! Hope it's a sticky one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riana12

CD1 = 07 April 2013
On CD10 18mm folicle, CD11 positive opk, ovulation the same day 
...and my symptoms by DPO:
6DPO vivid dreams, sticky CM, itching in abdomen
7DPO vivid dreams, eggwhite CM, dull cramps; fatigue, nausea
8DPO vivid dreams, eggwhite CM, dull cramps, dizziness
9-12DPO a lot of sticky or eggwhite CM, dull cramps, dizziness, tender breasts
13-14DPO spotting, cramps, tender breasts


----------



## taboo

i hope you dont mind me joining but im at my wits end
my symptoms for the last 5 days have been
*hot flushes
*sore boobies especially at the sides
*tiredness having to have a power nap in afternoon
*had weird dream at weekend that a huge spider was asleep at side of me
*had cramping too

my af was due today i darent test as im 40 and thinking it could be the menopause xxxx


----------



## Maxie

taboo said:


> i hope you dont mind me joining but im at my wits end
> my symptoms for the last 5 days have been
> *hot flushes
> *sore boobies especially at the sides
> *tiredness having to have a power nap in afternoon
> *had weird dream at weekend that a huge spider was asleep at side of me
> *had cramping too
> 
> my af was due today i darent test as im 40 and thinking it could be the menopause xxxx

40 s young for menopause isn't it? Sounds quite promising to me, maybe wait another couple of days then test


----------



## Jynxie

taboo said:


> i hope you dont mind me joining but im at my wits end
> my symptoms for the last 5 days have been
> *hot flushes
> *sore boobies especially at the sides
> *tiredness having to have a power nap in afternoon
> *had weird dream at weekend that a huge spider was asleep at side of me
> *had cramping too
> 
> my af was due today i darent test as im 40 and thinking it could be the menopause xxxx

Those do sound like promising symptoms....I would test if I were you just to make sure even if you want to wait a day or two just to make sure it will definitely register on the hpt. Good luck!


----------



## miracle2B

back for Round two as well!im at 7 dpo today.temps are increasing differently then they have before..Hope its a good sign!
Symptoms so far..
1-3Dpo- lots of thick lotionlike cm
4dpo-got sick at night felt like i was going to throw up but didnt,frequent urination
5 dpo- sleepy all day, got sick at night again,frequent urination
6 dpo- nothing really, got a random hot flash. and at night i was so warm i was sweating like mad!got up 3 times to pee!
7 dpo- i feel a little like af is on her way:(no cm
8 dpo- yawning constantly, feel tired,no cm
9 dpo- nothing wanted to settle in my stomach, bloated, tired, emotional,lotion like cm

10 dpo- bloated, tired, **First ever BFP with first response in the am**:)


----------



## taboo

Jynxie said:


> taboo said:
> 
> 
> i hope you dont mind me joining but im at my wits end
> my symptoms for the last 5 days have been
> *hot flushes
> *sore boobies especially at the sides
> *tiredness having to have a power nap in afternoon
> *had weird dream at weekend that a huge spider was asleep at side of me
> *had cramping too
> 
> my af was due today i darent test as im 40 and thinking it could be the menopause xxxx
> 
> Those do sound like promising symptoms....I would test if I were you just to make sure even if you want to wait a day or two just to make sure it will definitely register on the hpt. Good luck!Click to expand...

thanks but when youve had 10 years of disappointment you like to hang on lol ive been feeling wet down there this afternoon and theres no taste to my chicken kiev x


----------



## taboo

just to let you all know got a massive bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jynxie

taboo said:


> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taboo said:
> 
> 
> i hope you dont mind me joining but im at my wits end
> my symptoms for the last 5 days have been
> *hot flushes
> *sore boobies especially at the sides
> *tiredness having to have a power nap in afternoon
> *had weird dream at weekend that a huge spider was asleep at side of me
> *had cramping too
> 
> my af was due today i darent test as im 40 and thinking it could be the menopause xxxx
> 
> Those do sound like promising symptoms....I would test if I were you just to make sure even if you want to wait a day or two just to make sure it will definitely register on the hpt. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks but when youve had 10 years of disappointment you like to hang on lol ive been feeling wet down there this afternoon and theres no taste to my chicken kiev xClick to expand...

Totally understandable but CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!! Best of luck and hope it's a sticky!!! :-D


----------



## Hope115

Yay taboo--- soooooo happy and excited for you!!!


----------



## shorty42383

taboo said:


> just to let you all know got a massive bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## shorty42383

Hope115 said:


> Yay taboo--- soooooo happy and excited for you!!!

Hope115, how are you feeling? Is your little one sticking?


----------



## Hope115

shorty thanks for asking...my temps have shot up the last couple days so that is promising...Im just a lil worried though because today I took another test and my wondfo's did get darker but my Frer got lighter!! :( I dont know what to think, last time with my chemical it got lighter...im gonna post a pic and let me know what you all thick...
https://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q779/jessicab115/image_zps0ac76649.jpg


----------



## taboo

file:///C:/Users/amyrach/Downloads/photo%20(12).JPG


----------



## taboo

im jus uploading a pic xxx


----------



## taboo

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/amyrach_01/photo9_zps260d931a.jpg


----------



## prettyjen82

taboo said:


> https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/amyrach_01/photo9_zps260d931a.jpg

What a beautiful line!! Congrats!!


----------



## wavescrash

Just had my Implanon removed on April 10th after having it inserted back in August, a few months after having my daughter. I never had AF with the implant so I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated but I'm assuming it was last Sunday due to my usual ovulation pains. Also not sure when to expect AF so no idea when to consider her late.

0 dpo - Very sharp/painful ovulation pains on the left side.
1 dpo - Bloated, lower abdomen felt heavy/full.
2 dpo - Same as above.
3 dpo - Random twinges, dull cramps.
4 dpo - Random twinges. Dreamed of getting a BFP twice in the same dream.
5 dpo - Random twinges, boobs feel a little achy/heavy but more toward the outside/armpit area. I've also been feeling random burning sensations in my boobs. Dreamed of visiting laboring women in L&D.
6 dpo - Woke up with a sore throat, dull/achy cramps down low on & off throughout the day.
7 dpo - Dull/achy cramps early in the day but went away. Short/random bouts of nausea.
8 dpo - Dull/achy uterus (not cramping, just achy) & LOTS of lotiony cm.
9 dpo - Achy uterus, cramping throughout the day. Nausea. Veiny boobs. _Tested with FMU & an internet dip test - BFN. Tested before bed with an internet dip test - BFN_
10 dpo - Achy uterus. Bloated. Headache. Brief bouts of nausea. Dull lower backache. _Tested with FMU & an internet dip test - BFN. Tested before bed with an internet dip test - BFN_
11 dpo - Sore boobs, mostly toward the top and outside toward my armpits. Going to the bathroom a lot. Sleeplessness. Bloating. Bouts of nausea. _Tested with FMU & an internet dip test - BFN. Tested before bed with an internet dip test - BFN_
12 dpo - Boobs very sore. Feels similar to when my milk came in after giving birth. Bouts of nausea. Lower backache. Urine smelled different/stronger when I tested in the evening. Going to the bathroom a lot. VERY lightheaded throughout the day to the point I thought I was going to blackout several times. _Tested with FMU & an internet dip test - BFN. Tested before bed with an internet dip test - BFN_
13 dpo - Boobs sore. Urine smelled different/stronger when I tested in the evening. _Tested with FMU & an internet dip test - BFN. Tested before bed with an internet dip test - BFN_
14 dpo - Boobs very sore & look/feel a little bigger. Had a very vivid dream sometime early this morning before I woke up. _Tested with FMU & an internet dip test - BFN._

Unfortunately, any of this could very well be due to the implant because so many women said they swore they were pregnant due to the symptoms they experienced after having the Implanon removed. But I'm hopeful. I ordered tons of HPTs off Ebay and they just arrived today. I'll probably start testing for fun early next week but really shouldn't test until next weekend. Or later. But I'm impatient and anxious haha. Been taking folic acid, prenatals & iron supplements since a few days before having the implant removed.

Good luck to everyone else still in their 2ww!


----------



## Nats21

Nats21 said:


> New to this thread. I think i'm 9 - 10 dpo, so far my syptoms are -
> 
> 0 - 5dpo - no symptoms
> 6 - 8dpo - started to get really sore boobs, cramps in my side and lower back, weeing lots, funny dreams
> 9 - 10dpo - waking up in the night to wee, still weeing lots in the day, got lots of cream white CM and feeling very wet down there (sorry for tmi!)
> 11dpo - my sense of smell seems increased more then usual

I'm out. AF came a day early, so annoying as well as went out to a birthday party yesterday and didn't drink as didn't want to in case and then woke up to AF this morning :growlmad: Hopefully next month. Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## redfoot

Hi
im not actively ttc but had accident and now i really want bfp
up to 10 dpo had achey throat tiredness hitting me suddenly throughout the day. 10 dpo i had a bit of blood stain in underwear but nothing on the tissue. That got me wondering for sure. I dont have breast tenderness but i am still bfing and i dont get any breast pain before af either. Ive had mild cramps. Im currently 12 dpo tested but bfn. Since lastnight ive bin severely bloated to a point where i cant stand up and by abd is very tender hurts to suck my tummy in. How does this sound ladies am i going mad any imput? Has anyone got preg whilst bfing and had normal symptoms. Hope i turn green will test on wed if af no show on tues


----------



## miracle2B

Just updated my post! BFP in the am at 10 dpo with a first response! Hope this baby sticks:) It will be the first one in this belly of mine;)


----------



## ariel01

miracle2B said:


> Just updated my post! BFP in the am at 10 dpo with a first response! Hope this baby sticks:) It will be the first one in this belly of mine;)

Congrats!!!!!! Wishing you all the best!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

miracle2B said:


> Just updated my post! BFP in the am at 10 dpo with a first response! Hope this baby sticks:) It will be the first one in this belly of mine;)

Congratulations!! Happy and healthy mine months to you!


----------



## shorty42383

I think I am between 10-12 dpo... 

I had a lot of CM over the last week and a half but in the last day or so it has kind of dissappeared. My boobs are not sore at all which is weird because normally, at least a week before (sometimes 1.5-2 weeks before) af is due my boobs start to hurt. 
I am emotional and tired but that could be from working a lot the last couple of weeks.

AF should arrive around Thursday or Friday... I tested this morning and got a BFN...

I dont know what to think, I dont want to be hopeful and then be disappointed. It's my birthday week, I should be happy!

So I started having that achy AF feeling in my abdomen this afternoon... we will see, she should show up in the next couple of days.


----------



## pipsbabybean

hi ladies ive been stalking :bfp: symptoms
3rd month of ttc / 2nd month charting
got my :bfp: last thursday wahooooo xmas day baby
i no these symptoms r short n sweet but hope it helps someone

1dpo sun tired in the avo,Cramps
Twitchy nip left 
2dpo back ache then cramps then achey legs 
More cramps like af strong 
3dpo less cramps, back ache in between shoulder blades and lower bk later on sore nips
4dpo less cramping fuller boobs 
Veiny boobs ! My big giveaway
5dpo veiny! Temp up,Pinchy feeling ,sore nips,Migraine spots! Thick cm
Speck/x3 spots blood on tp,ib??Pimple on chin
Cramps frequent peeing pm
6dpo Temp way up.88 Runny nose in the night ! Crampy on n off,Sweet taste in mouth
7dpo wet feelin mass creamy cm/green/ yellow,Constipated,Greasy skin break out ,Veiny !
Temp 36.91
8dpo Dizziness , veiny boobs, Full breasts 
9dpo Dull cramps.Veiny,Nausea lil,Flat temp,Skin break out creamy cm Greasy skin 
10dpo milk craving Veiny boobs
Skin greasy spotty still
Headache later avo won't shift
Tired beyond staying awake 
Crampy 
11dpo light cramps headache fatigue, bfp in the eve v faint
Veiny , milk craving like with dd
12dpo bfp! Crampy


----------



## MissD42

AJCart said:


> I didn't really keep track of when I O'd this time round as I was pretty disheartened after our last disappointment. All I can add so far is that I have had incredibly sore nipples and yesterday had an incredibly sharp pain in my left ovary area. Who knows.
> 
> Have had AF like cramping on and off for the last few days, but don't think the witch is due for another week or so.
> 
> Having some pretty intense cramping still. Felt a bit nauseous for a little while today.
> 
> BFP!

Hi, new here. Couldn't sleep so started reading this, and picked it back up at the office. I am having the same symptoms! DH and I have been trying about 4 months now, and was starting to get worried. I am PRETTY sure I am 9 or 10 DPO and have been having like AF cramps, but :witch: isn't due until 5/3 so I was concerned? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Have been having really sore boobs for about 3-4 days now, and my muscles ache, like I have been doing heavy lifting, and I haven't even been doing Zumba the past few days because I am so tired and achy. Then last night, sitting watching a movie with DH and suddenly felt super nauseated. Nothing came up, but I had to go outside and get air it was so sudden.


----------



## MissD42

MissD42 said:


> AJCart said:
> 
> 
> I didn't really keep track of when I O'd this time round as I was pretty disheartened after our last disappointment. All I can add so far is that I have had incredibly sore nipples and yesterday had an incredibly sharp pain in my left ovary area. Who knows.
> 
> Have had AF like cramping on and off for the last few days, but don't think the witch is due for another week or so.
> 
> Having some pretty intense cramping still. Felt a bit nauseous for a little while today.
> 
> BFP!
> 
> Hi, new here. Couldn't sleep so started reading this, and picked it back up at the office. I am having the same symptoms! DH and I have been trying about 4 months now, and was starting to get worried. I am PRETTY sure I am 9 or 10 DPO and have been having like AF cramps, but :witch: isn't due until 5/3 so I was concerned? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Have been having really sore boobs for about 3-4 days now, and my muscles ache, like I have been doing heavy lifting, and I haven't even been doing Zumba the past few days because I am so tired and achy. Then last night, sitting watching a movie with DH and suddenly felt super nauseated. Nothing came up, but I had to go outside and get air it was so sudden.Click to expand...

Okay, I am new, so can't edit but :witch: showed up less than an hour ago. It's weird, cuz she's not due for another week and a half, but oh well. I guess there's always next month.


----------



## Left wonderin

MissD42 said:


> MissD42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJCart said:
> 
> 
> I didn't really keep track of when I O'd this time round as I was pretty disheartened after our last disappointment. All I can add so far is that I have had incredibly sore nipples and yesterday had an incredibly sharp pain in my left ovary area. Who knows.
> 
> Have had AF like cramping on and off for the last few days, but don't think the witch is due for another week or so.
> 
> Having some pretty intense cramping still. Felt a bit nauseous for a little while today.
> 
> BFP!
> 
> Hi, new here. Couldn't sleep so started reading this, and picked it back up at the office. I am having the same symptoms! DH and I have been trying about 4 months now, and was starting to get worried. I am PRETTY sure I am 9 or 10 DPO and have been having like AF cramps, but :witch: isn't due until 5/3 so I was concerned? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Have been having really sore boobs for about 3-4 days now, and my muscles ache, like I have been doing heavy lifting, and I haven't even been doing Zumba the past few days because I am so tired and achy. Then last night, sitting watching a movie with DH and suddenly felt super nauseated. Nothing came up, but I had to go outside and get air it was so sudden.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I am new, so can't edit but :witch: showed up less than an hour ago. It's weird, cuz she's not due for another week and a half, but oh well. I guess there's always next month.Click to expand...

Mmm I'd say your not out yet could be implantation bleed , see what happens with her over the next few days :)


----------



## ecarroll2

Hey Ladies,

Here is my list:

1 - 3 DPO: tender breasts
4 DPO: tender breasts, frequent urination, sleepy, night sweats, fluttering in uterus, disrupted sleep, ovary twinges, vivid dreams, shooting pains in the right side of my pelvis, pelvic twinges
5 DPO: light nausea, increased appetite, night sweats, fluttering in uterus, disrupted sleep, feeling hot and flushed, sore throat, very swollen breasts, loose stools, cold feet and hands, ovary twinges, neck pain, burping, uterine twinges
6 DPO: light nausea, increased appetite, cramps, fluttering in uterus, disrupted sleep, swollen breasts, vaginal irritation, temp dip!
7 DPO: most of the above, plus temp dip still there!!
8 DPO: tender breasts, veiny!! sleep disturbance, sensitive nipples, temp shoots up to where it usually is post ovulation (for the first time this cycle!)
9 DPO: NEGATIVE BLOOD TEST, tender breasts, nausea, backache, feeling ill/coming down with a cold, fever, sleepy, feeling hot and flushed, sore throat, sleep disturbance, sensitive nipples, cold hands and feet, runny nose, dry mouth, congestion, tender nipples, cold-like symptoms, cough
10 DPO: negative urine test in the morning, *positive urine test in the evening on a CB digital!! * AF-like very light cramps/pressure, boobs are no longer swollen and very painful, light on/off nausea persists, pinkish discharge, gassy, night sweats again, abdominal pain
11 DPO: AF-like light cramps/pressure persists, boobs becoming more full, wet feeling down under...


----------



## A132429

Hey just found this thread..Its our first month TTC #2 and here are my symptoms so far
7dpo: abdominal pressure, constipation, gassy, bloated and some cramps ( i dont usually get cramps wit AF
8dpo:Abdominal pressure, constipation, gassy, bloated, , senstitive smell..BFN
9dpo:Abdominal pressure, constipation, gassy , bloated, sensitive smell, skin feels sticky/greasy even after a shower, nose goes between being really stuffy and really runny, feels like I have a UTI, Feels like AF is coming :/ .. BFN
10dpo:Abdominal pressure, constipation, gassy, bloated, sensitive smell, skin still feels sticky/ greasy, more frequent urination, stuffy nose and then sometimes its really runny, Feels like I have a UTI, Feels like AF is coming .. no tests left so have to wait untill 12dpo to test again :(
11dpo:Stuffy/runny nose, crying over nothing,feels like AF is coming and a couple of waves of slight nausea throughout the day,all other symptoms are gone..testing tomorrow :D
12dpo: same symptoms and lower back pain BFN
13po:AF came this morning :( I was so convinced Id get my BFP!!!Hopefully next month


Hope its not all in my head


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hopefulagain said:


> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!

Well...this pregnancy did not work out unfortunately:cry:. As soon as my body figures that out, I'll be back. I loved this thread!


----------



## Hope115

Im so sorry hopeful :(


----------



## deedeedee

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> Well...this pregnancy did not work out unfortunately:cry:. As soon as my body figures that out, I'll be back. I loved this thread!Click to expand...

So sorry Hun..... I read your first post with excitement. Don't give up Hun... It will happen. Xxx


----------



## Jynxie

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> Well...this pregnancy did not work out unfortunately:cry:. As soon as my body figures that out, I'll be back. I loved this thread!Click to expand...

So so sorry...hope it works out ok next time around. :hugs:


----------



## redfoot

Hopefulagain said:


> Hopefulagain said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I wanna play, so here are my symptoms thus far...
> 
> This is my first regular cycle since giving preterm birth at 21 weeks in December:
> Ovulated on Saturday, March 16th
> AF due Sunday, March 31st
> 
> *1dpo*- Gassy
> *2dpo*- Bloated, hip aches on either side, twitches in abdomen
> *3dpo*- Crampy, Nauseated and actually vomited... a lot, chin acne
> *4dpo*- Nothing out of the ordinary to note except chin acne
> *5dpo*- More chin acne, about 5 pimples (Unusual for me, normally have very clear skin)
> *6dpo*- Twinges and slight pinching sensations in lower abdomen, mostly dry but _some_ creamy cm
> *7dpo*- Slight tenderness on the sides of breasts near arm pit areas, rash breakout on tummy
> *8dpo*- No real symptoms to report- Dollar Tree hpt (super extreme light pink line)
> *9dpo*- Twinges/slight pinching in lower abdomen, heavy/bloated feeling, increased creamy cm,
> Dollar Tree hpt (*BFN*), First Response hpt (*BFN*)
> *10dpo*- Nothing except occassional lightheadedness
> *11dpo*- Occassional gas, very slight twinges, slightly sore breast, increased creamy cm. First Response hpt with fmu (*BFN*)
> *12dpo*- Woke up with a wet feeling "down there"...very much feel that AF is on her way. Pulling sensation just below bellybutton later in the day, lasted a few seconds.
> *13dpo*- No symptoms...just another (*BFN*) with fmu...sigh. Night time AF cramping...she is right there! :(
> *14dpo*- Increased acne, very tired during gym workout, runny nose while working out...twinge/pinching on lower right side. Shakey and slightly dizzy...not sure if it is real or all in my head. Increased urination...peed about every 20 minutes last night
> *15dpo*- (AF Due Today) Believe I saw a very small spot or two of pinkish/brown this morning when I wiped after a bowel movement (sorry...TMI). I expect AF to arrive soon, if not today then tomorrow; I maybe off by one day. As of 5pm AF has not shown and I haven't seen anymore spotting since this morning. Will see what tomorrow brings.
> *16dpo*- AF was a no show yesterday and it doesn't seem to be coming today either. I am never late and haven't been in the 26 years that I've had a cycle (except when pregnant)!!! I feel a bit lightheaded...dizziness. Just tested around 3:30 p.m. and got 3 *BFP*!!!!!
> 
> Well...this pregnancy did not work out unfortunately:cry:. As soon as my body figures that out, I'll be back. I loved this thread!Click to expand...

So sorry to hear of your loss xxxx stay positive


----------



## SweetLovely

1DPO: Nothing
2DPO: Nothing
3DPO: Fatigue, cramps (mild) Headache 
4DPO: Fatigue, Mild cramps, Almost fainted after doing absolutely nothing,
5DPO: Almost puked when catching a whiff of boiled eggs, Fatigue, Headache, boob pain, strange yellow discharge.


----------



## ecarroll2

SweetLovely said:


> 1DPO: Nothing
> 2DPO: Nothing
> 3DPO: Fatigue, cramps (mild) Headache
> 4DPO: Fatigue, Mild cramps, Almost fainted after doing absolutely nothing,
> 5DPO: Almost puked when catching a whiff of boiled eggs, Fatigue, Headache, boob pain, strange yellow discharge.

Wow sounds so promising!!! Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Yay, ovulated today (CD15) so can finally start the TWW as of tomorrow. This is my second cycle trying - Crossing everything x

Not using OPKs or even temping properly this cycle but pretty sure I Od yesterday because:

*0DPO*-lots of creamy CM in morning but then had a large glob of fertile looking, jelly like discharge in arvo, it was clear and very stretchy.
*1DPO* tired
*2DPO* again very tired all day. A little nauseas at times. Still have a stuffy nose, especially late at night and in the morning. face breaking out :( Also gassy in evening, then weird butterfly feeling in lower abdomen.
*3DPO* Today- sticky CM. tired, again. Suppressed appetite.
*4DPO* been having slight cramps/twinges the last few days. Nips feel a tiny big sensitive.
*5DPO* gassy. Mild dull cramps. Feeling constipated most of the morning then had some diarreah (sorry TMI). Nipples slightly sensitive when rubbed
*6DPO* gassy. Mild cramps. PMSing, moody and emotional. Nipples slightly sensitive when touched. 
*7DPO* lots of creamy CM. woken up with the beginning of a head cold. Stuffy/runny nose. Nipples still slightly sensitive. The cold like symptoms got worse as the day progressed. Have come down with a nasty cold. Feeling terrible now :( also had a lot of blood tonight when flossing, yuck!!
*8DPO* still feeling rubbish with this cold. My nose is blocked, my head aches, my eyes ache, my whole vody aches :( very tired. Very iratable. CM still creamy. Tested with FRER- BFN
*9DPI* still sick with this cold. Very tired and bad headache all day. Getting bad Pms, emotional over nothing. Tested with FRER and got either the faintest line ever or a mean evap. 
*10DPO* still sick. Diarreah in the morning. It's a good thing I don't have any tests left because if there were any in the house, I would have peed on them by now. Will test tomorrow if no sign of AF, however I'm having pretty bad cramps today so not feeling hopeful :(
*11DPO* feel like I didn't sleep at all last night. Very sleep deprived today. Brown CM when wiping which means AF will be here in a couple of days :(
*12DPO* again feel sleep deprived. Face is breaking out worse than when I was in highschool I swear. Worst PMS mood swings of my life this month. Oh and still getting brown discharge when I wipe. Come on AF show you're ugly face.
*13DPO* AF due today. My skin is still looking terrible, I can't remember the last time I had pimples this bad. Still no AF, but hoping my skin will clear up once she arrives!and she finally arrived this evening :(


----------



## Dannixo

Well the wicked witch arrived today.. On to clomid cycle 6. Hoping to make it to the iui part this time and my linings not to thin. Will call the doctor on Monday to see what the game plan is this month. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Dannixo, so sorry to hear AF arrived :( hopefully next cycle xx


----------



## Jynxie

Dannixo said:


> Well the wicked witch arrived today.. On to clomid cycle 6. Hoping to make it to the iui part this time and my linings not to thin. Will call the doctor on Monday to see what the game plan is this month. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!

So sorry....better luck next cycle!!! Hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## BabyPeach

I ovulated on the 19th of April 2013
1dpo- Nothing
2dpo- Nothing
3dpo- dry mouth, bad twinges
4dpo- dry mouth, bad twinges
5dpo- A bit of nausea, Gassy, bad twinges
6dpo- Gassy, very gassy and bad acne
7dpo- Food was making me cringe at lunch time all I could stomach was dried toast and bad acne
8dpo- Again food was making me cringe at lunch time all I could stomach was dried toast and bad acne
9dpo- Bad sinus (stuffy) bit of nausea had cravings for a sumo salad, certain foods are making me cringe (potato chips and I usually love them!) and bad acne
10dpo- Some cramps
11DPO- Really tired, moody and cramps
12DPO- Really tired, moody and cramps
13DPO- Moody, mild cramps, acne, gassy and tired (no sign of AF) *tested this morning but still negative*
14DPO- No sign of AF (still hopeful), weird cramps this morning, creamy lotion like cm, gassy and tired
15DPO- No sign of AF, gassy, nausea, creamy lotion like cm, tired, some cramps
16DPO- Woke up with nausea, gassy, bad cramps, Stomach was upset most of the day
17DPO- Gassy, tired, creamy lotion like cm, acne is really bad today! Took a ClearBlue digital test came up negative :( still no sign of AF though (but apparently there is a chance I tested to early?) more waiting ... (CD31)
18DPO- Gassy, cramps, lotion creamy like cm, still no sign of AF (CD32)
19DPO- Creamy lotion like cm, tired and exhausted, increase in cm, gassy, constipation, some cramps (CD33)
20DPO- Cramps, exhausted, gassy, Creamy lotion like cm, nausea (felt like I was going to pass out while sitting down) (CD34)
21DPO- 2 mouth ulcers, increase in creamy lotion like cm, cramps, BFN, No sign of AF (CD35)
22DPO - Increase in creamy lotion like cm, cramps, no sign of AF (CD36)
23DPO - Increase in creamy lotion like cm, cramps, no sign of AF (CD37)
24DPO- BFN on FMU :(, creamy but watery cm (CD38) (decided not to test until next week unless AF shows up)
25DPO - Spotting (CD39) ???
26DPO - Spotting (CD40) ???
27DPO - AF


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Baby peach, your symptoms sound good. Have you tested yet?


----------



## BabyPeach

Thatfatcat14 said:


> Baby peach, your symptoms sound good. Have you tested yet?

I did test the other day but it came up negative, I think I tested to early though. I am going to try again towards the end of the week. My AF has still not shown and she should be here at the end of the week if she does.


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Best of luck! :)


----------



## stephj25

stephj25 said:


> Brill idea!!
> 
> 1-3 DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - darkened nipples, skin breakout
> 5DPO - pink spotting with a bit of brown/strong AF like cramping
> 6DPO - creamy CM/bloated
> 7DPO - nausea, fatigue, bloated, nose bleed
> 8DPO - nausea, slight cramping on both sides. BFN (CB digi morning & First response afternoon)
> 9DPO - insomnia, itchy hands, bloated, hungry
> 10DPO - bloated, fet sick, watery discharge - felt very wet. BFN
> 11DPO - bleeding gums, everything tastes different. BFN
> 12DPO - nausea, beige CM, windy BFN
> 13DPO - AF arrived :(

1-5DPO - clear CM
5DPO - lots of EWCM with a streak of blood through it
7DPO - Some brown spotting mixed with CM BFN
8DPO - twinges on my left side...ovary pain? Yellow CM BFN (today)
9dpo - yellow cm, spotting
10dpo - yellow cm, pink when wiping, very thirsty
12dpo - spotting
13DPO - AF arrived :(


----------



## M.C.

This wasn't planned. I am 39 and DH is 44, our other kids are 22, 19, and 15. ...but we are very happy. And scared!

1-3 DPO: Nothing except a feeling after realizing we flat-out forgot to pull during O week.

4-6 DPO: Kept feeling like I was coming down with a cold

7-8 DPO: PMS like cramps way down low, tired, hint of nausea, a pimple at the wrong time of the month, many dreams of dead relatives, increased sense of smell started at 8 DPO and so did aversions to some spices and coffee. 

9 DPO: PMS like cramps, tons of EWCM when should have been pretty dry, short of breath, tired, 1 bad nausea spell, sharp pain in groin

10-12 DPO: milder than PMS but noticeable cramps, pulling pains, groin aches, boobs hurt in a different way than they do in PMS, they felt more burny and ripping and they area around them ached, like the pits and top of the chest), increasing nausea and smell aversions, very tired and napping a lot, noticed a darkening and widening of the nipples. At 11 DPO I passed two small brownish red flecks. I also did not get PMS acne or sweet cravings and although I started getting emotional and moody it was different than the way PMS moods develop for me. Usually I am sad for a few days than irritable for a few. This time it was all mixed together. I had a headache during these days as well. AT 12 DPO I noticed my insides felt...thicker. 

13 DPO: My dog sniffed my crouch and then started humping the air. I know this is really weird, but nothing like that ever happned before and although I did feel fairly violated (haha) it was the last straw. I was going to wait a few more days but instead held my pee for 6 hours and got a BFP on a FRER. At least I have an excuse for that bizarre interaction. >_<


----------



## Ameli

1- 4DPO - creamy CM, bbs not really sore (kind of unusual for me)
5DPO- creamy CM, slightly sore bbs (usually get more soreness from ovulation until AF), 
6-8 DPO - creamy CM, heartburn, sore bbs, exhausted but not sleeping well (woke up a few times a night)
9DPO- creamy CM, heartburn, woke up extremely early and couldn't fall back asleep (strange for me), took a pregnancy test and think I see a faint line. Will test again tomorrow!
10DPO- heartburn, tired but couldn't sleep past 5am! (Very strange for me), took more Wondfo's and they were a little darker, took a digital test this evening and it confirmed pregnant!!

This month I used Evening Primrose Oil before I ovulated and SoftCups for the first time. So excited! :dust: to you all!


----------



## Ameli

Congrats M.C.!


----------



## Thatfatcat14

M.C. said:


> This wasn't planned. I am 39 and DH is 44, our other kids are 22, 19, and 15. ...but we are very happy. And scared!
> 
> 1-3 DPO: Nothing except a feeling after realizing we flat-out forgot to pull during O week.
> 
> 4-6 DPO: Kept feeling like I was coming down with a cold
> 
> 7-8 DPO: PMS like cramps way down low, tired, hint of nausea, a pimple at the wrong time of the month, many dreams of dead relatives, increased sense of smell started at 8 DPO and so did aversions to some spices and coffee.
> 
> 9 DPO: PMS like cramps, tons of EWCM when should have been pretty dry, short of breath, tired, 1 bad nausea spell, sharp pain in groin
> 
> 10-12 DPO: milder than PMS but noticeable cramps, pulling pains, groin aches, boobs hurt in a different way than they do in PMS, they felt more burny and ripping and they area around them ached, like the pits and top of the chest), increasing nausea and smell aversions, very tired and napping a lot, noticed a darkening and widening of the nipples. At 11 DPO I passed two small brownish red flecks. I also did not get PMS acne or sweet cravings and although I started getting emotional and moody it was different than the way PMS moods develop for me. Usually I am sad for a few days than irritable for a few. This time it was all mixed together. I had a headache during these days as well. AT 12 DPO I noticed my insides felt...thicker.
> 
> 13 DPO: My dog sniffed my crouch and then started humping the air. I know this is really weird, but nothing like that ever happned before and although I did feel fairly violated (haha) it was the last straw. I was going to wait a few more days but instead held my pee for 6 hours and got a BFP on a FRER. At least I have an excuse for that bizarre interaction. >_<

Congratulations!! Love your story about your dog! Haha too funny. Also making me wonder, because a couple of days ago my cat did a similar thing. She starting sniffing my groin area and then purring, running up against me and then she actually started licking my pyjama pants! Haha I thought she was just being a weirdo but maybe it's a good sign!


----------



## BabyPeach

M.C. said:


> This wasn't planned. I am 39 and DH is 44, our other kids are 22, 19, and 15. ...but we are very happy. And scared!
> 
> 1-3 DPO: Nothing except a feeling after realizing we flat-out forgot to pull during O week.
> 
> 4-6 DPO: Kept feeling like I was coming down with a cold
> 
> 7-8 DPO: PMS like cramps way down low, tired, hint of nausea, a pimple at the wrong time of the month, many dreams of dead relatives, increased sense of smell started at 8 DPO and so did aversions to some spices and coffee.
> 
> 9 DPO: PMS like cramps, tons of EWCM when should have been pretty dry, short of breath, tired, 1 bad nausea spell, sharp pain in groin
> 
> 10-12 DPO: milder than PMS but noticeable cramps, pulling pains, groin aches, boobs hurt in a different way than they do in PMS, they felt more burny and ripping and they area around them ached, like the pits and top of the chest), increasing nausea and smell aversions, very tired and napping a lot, noticed a darkening and widening of the nipples. At 11 DPO I passed two small brownish red flecks. I also did not get PMS acne or sweet cravings and although I started getting emotional and moody it was different than the way PMS moods develop for me. Usually I am sad for a few days than irritable for a few. This time it was all mixed together. I had a headache during these days as well. AT 12 DPO I noticed my insides felt...thicker.
> 
> 13 DPO: My dog sniffed my crouch and then started humping the air. I know this is really weird, but nothing like that ever happned before and although I did feel fairly violated (haha) it was the last straw. I was going to wait a few more days but instead held my pee for 6 hours and got a BFP on a FRER. At least I have an excuse for that bizarre interaction. >_<

Congrats M.C.


----------



## Jynxie

M.C. said:


> This wasn't planned. I am 39 and DH is 44, our other kids are 22, 19, and 15. ...but we are very happy. And scared!
> 
> 1-3 DPO: Nothing except a feeling after realizing we flat-out forgot to pull during O week.
> 
> 4-6 DPO: Kept feeling like I was coming down with a cold
> 
> 7-8 DPO: PMS like cramps way down low, tired, hint of nausea, a pimple at the wrong time of the month, many dreams of dead relatives, increased sense of smell started at 8 DPO and so did aversions to some spices and coffee.
> 
> 9 DPO: PMS like cramps, tons of EWCM when should have been pretty dry, short of breath, tired, 1 bad nausea spell, sharp pain in groin
> 
> 10-12 DPO: milder than PMS but noticeable cramps, pulling pains, groin aches, boobs hurt in a different way than they do in PMS, they felt more burny and ripping and they area around them ached, like the pits and top of the chest), increasing nausea and smell aversions, very tired and napping a lot, noticed a darkening and widening of the nipples. At 11 DPO I passed two small brownish red flecks. I also did not get PMS acne or sweet cravings and although I started getting emotional and moody it was different than the way PMS moods develop for me. Usually I am sad for a few days than irritable for a few. This time it was all mixed together. I had a headache during these days as well. AT 12 DPO I noticed my insides felt...thicker.
> 
> 13 DPO: My dog sniffed my crouch and then started humping the air. I know this is really weird, but nothing like that ever happned before and although I did feel fairly violated (haha) it was the last straw. I was going to wait a few more days but instead held my pee for 6 hours and got a BFP on a FRER. At least I have an excuse for that bizarre interaction. >_<

congrats!


----------



## Ameli

Ameli said:


> 1- 4DPO - creamy CM, bbs not really sore (kind of unusual for me)
> 5DPO- creamy CM, slightly sore bbs (usually get more soreness from ovulation until AF),
> 6-8 DPO - creamy CM, heartburn, sore bbs, exhausted but not sleeping well (woke up a few times a night)
> 9DPO- creamy CM, heartburn, woke up extremely early and couldn't fall back asleep (strange for me), took a pregnancy test and think I see a faint line. Will test again tomorrow!
> 10DPO- heartburn, tired but couldn't sleep past 5am! (Very strange for me), took more Wondfo's and they were a little darker, took a digital test this evening and it confirmed pregnant!!
> 
> This month I used Evening Primrose Oil before I ovulated and SoftCups for the first time. So excited! :dust: to you all!

Can't believe I got to turn my post GREEN!!


----------



## BabyPeach

Ameli said:


> Ameli said:
> 
> 
> 1- 4DPO - creamy CM, bbs not really sore (kind of unusual for me)
> 5DPO- creamy CM, slightly sore bbs (usually get more soreness from ovulation until AF),
> 6-8 DPO - creamy CM, heartburn, sore bbs, exhausted but not sleeping well (woke up a few times a night)
> 9DPO- creamy CM, heartburn, woke up extremely early and couldn't fall back asleep (strange for me), took a pregnancy test and think I see a faint line. Will test again tomorrow!
> 10DPO- heartburn, tired but couldn't sleep past 5am! (Very strange for me), took more Wondfo's and they were a little darker, took a digital test this evening and it confirmed pregnant!!
> 
> This month I used Evening Primrose Oil before I ovulated and SoftCups for the first time. So excited! :dust: to you all!
> 
> Can't believe I got to turn my post GREEN!!Click to expand...

Congrats Ameli!


----------



## Jynxie

Ameli said:


> Ameli said:
> 
> 
> 1- 4DPO - creamy CM, bbs not really sore (kind of unusual for me)
> 5DPO- creamy CM, slightly sore bbs (usually get more soreness from ovulation until AF),
> 6-8 DPO - creamy CM, heartburn, sore bbs, exhausted but not sleeping well (woke up a few times a night)
> 9DPO- creamy CM, heartburn, woke up extremely early and couldn't fall back asleep (strange for me), took a pregnancy test and think I see a faint line. Will test again tomorrow!
> 10DPO- heartburn, tired but couldn't sleep past 5am! (Very strange for me), took more Wondfo's and they were a little darker, took a digital test this evening and it confirmed pregnant!!
> 
> This month I used Evening Primrose Oil before I ovulated and SoftCups for the first time. So excited! :dust: to you all!
> 
> Can't believe I got to turn my post GREEN!!Click to expand...

Yay, congrats to you!!


----------



## Lisa_84

1 dpo - No symptoms

2 dpo - No symptoms

3 dpo - No symptoms

4 dpo - No symptoms

5 dpo - No symptoms

6 dpo - Dull cramps, gassy, constipation

7 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy

8 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy, loose BM, hot flashes. BFN on cheapie in the AM. *Very light  on cheapie at dinner time! Faint but very visible line on FRER with same pee!!!*

9 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy, loose BM, hot flashes, irritability. BFP getting gradually darker!

10 dpo - Dull cramps, headache, light nausea throughout morning and early afternoon. Very fatigued around 3 pm. Increased appetite. BFP getting gradually darker!

11 dpo - Dull cramps, headache, light nausea throughout morning and early afternoon. Very fatigued around 3 pm. Increased appetite. BFP getting gradually darker!

12 dpo - :bfp: result on a digital test! :)

Hey ladies, I got my :bfp: at 8 dpo!!! So excited for my second baby!!! :D

As for details, this was our second cycle trying for baby #2. I took evening primrose oil every day up until ovulation, I moved to vaginal temping this cycle (since I sleep with my mouth open it affected my temps) and we used Preseed and Soft Cups after BD. I always injected amount of Preseed as recommended in the instructions, and laid down for at least 20 minutes after BD. First, on my front and then on my back (I have a slightly tilted uterus).

Also, side note - I STILL don't have sore BBs, so it is NOT a prerequisite to being pregnant to have sore boobs! :)


----------



## Solstyce

1 DPO- spotting (I think this was from ovulating which was very painful and I found some blood the next morning on the softcup that I left in after BD)
2 DPO- Nothing, CM= dry
3 DPO- Nothing, CM= sticky
4 DPO- Nothing, CM= sticky
5 DPO- Nothing, CM= creamy
6 DPO- Nothing, CM= creamy
7 DPO- Nothing, CM= creamy
8 DPO- CM= creamy; Cramps that feel like AF is coming (I'm very excited because this is exactly what happened when I was pregnant with DD1. I thought my period was coming but it didn't. Normally I don't feel cramps until AF hits)
9 DPO- BFN, CM= sticky, no symptoms
10 DPO-BFN, CM= sticky, no symptoms
11 DPO-BFN, CM= creamy, no symptoms
12 DPO-BFN, Brown spotting in the morning. Either IB or AF is coming.
13 DPO-BFN, CM= dry, no symptoms- 10pm :witch:


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Lisa_84 said:


> 1 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 2 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 3 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 5 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 6 dpo - Dull cramps, gassy, constipation
> 
> 7 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy
> 
> 8 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy, loose BM, hot flashes. BFN on cheapie in the AM. *Very light  on cheapie at dinner time! Faint but very visible line on FRER with same pee!!!*
> 
> 9 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy, loose BM, hot flashes, irritability. BFP getting gradually darker!
> 
> 10 dpo - Dull cramps, headache, light nausea throughout morning and early afternoon. Very fatigued around 3 pm. Increased appetite. BFP getting gradually darker!
> 
> 11 dpo - Dull cramps, headache, light nausea throughout morning and early afternoon. Very fatigued around 3 pm. Increased appetite. BFP getting gradually darker!
> 
> 12 dpo - :bfp: result on a digital test! :)
> 
> Hey ladies, I got my :bfp: at 8 dpo!!! So excited for my second baby!!! :D
> 
> As for details, this was our second cycle trying for baby #2. I took evening primrose oil every day up until ovulation, I moved to vaginal temping this cycle (since I sleep with my mouth open it affected my temps) and we used Preseed and Soft Cups after BD. I always injected amount of Preseed as recommended in the instructions, and laid down for at least 20 minutes after BD. First, on my front and then on my back (I have a slightly tilted uterus).
> 
> Also, side note - I STILL don't have sore BBs, so it is NOT a prerequisite to being pregnant to have sore boobs! :)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BabyPeach

Lisa_84 said:


> 1 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 2 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 3 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 5 dpo - No symptoms
> 
> 6 dpo - Dull cramps, gassy, constipation
> 
> 7 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy
> 
> 8 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy, loose BM, hot flashes. BFN on cheapie in the AM. *Very light  on cheapie at dinner time! Faint but very visible line on FRER with same pee!!!*
> 
> 9 dpo - Dull cramps, twinges, gassy, loose BM, hot flashes, irritability. BFP getting gradually darker!
> 
> 10 dpo - Dull cramps, headache, light nausea throughout morning and early afternoon. Very fatigued around 3 pm. Increased appetite. BFP getting gradually darker!
> 
> 11 dpo - Dull cramps, headache, light nausea throughout morning and early afternoon. Very fatigued around 3 pm. Increased appetite. BFP getting gradually darker!
> 
> 12 dpo - :bfp: result on a digital test! :)
> 
> Hey ladies, I got my :bfp: at 8 dpo!!! So excited for my second baby!!! :D
> 
> As for details, this was our second cycle trying for baby #2. I took evening primrose oil every day up until ovulation, I moved to vaginal temping this cycle (since I sleep with my mouth open it affected my temps) and we used Preseed and Soft Cups after BD. I always injected amount of Preseed as recommended in the instructions, and laid down for at least 20 minutes after BD. First, on my front and then on my back (I have a slightly tilted uterus).
> 
> Also, side note - I STILL don't have sore BBs, so it is NOT a prerequisite to being pregnant to have sore boobs! :)

Congrats Lisa!!!


----------



## Twag

Great thread - ok here goes

Cycle 9 - using preseed & both taking prenatals

CD12 - O day
CD13/1DPO -Queasiness on & off, bloated, Boobs sore (normally not until 3dpo), Afternoon extremely tired, lower dull back ache
CD14/2DPO - Queasiness on & off, sore boobs, low dull back ache, tingles in the lady parts :wacko: - of couse could all be in my head :haha:
CD15/3DPO - Queasy, low dull back ache, boobs sore (hurt when I walk even!), tired, gassy, evening achy right side, weird pains 
CD16/4DPO - achy side just above hip to the back, weird pains, waves of queasy, dull ache low back, tired, weird taste of blood for only a moment :wacko: 
CD17/5DPO - queasy, low dull back ache, twinges/dull cramps some sharp shooting pains in pelvic region, boobs pain at sides! cervix really hot!!
CD18/6DPO - TIRED omg so tired, low dull back ache, dull cramps but some sharp twinges on the right side low down, queasy, boobs are huge (trying my 3rd bra as keep spilling out of my normal ones and they are uncomfy! do not normally have this problem!), also itchy like my chest, boobs, scalp, stomach :wacko:
CD19/7DPO - tired, queasy, headache (there but not bothering me too much), low back ache, twinges some quite painful, dull ache/crampy, heartburn (1st time ever)
CD20/8DPO - BFN - tired, queasy, twinges, backache, spot (I never get spots on my forehead ever)
CD21/9DPO - BFN thought saw a slight shadow on PM test - temp dip (mouth open this morning) due to stuffy nose, feeling boiling hot, backache, crampy, tired, skin breakout, queasy, taste of blood in mouth for a split second thought I was getting a nose bleed, slightly constipated, strong wee considering I drank 2 litres of water!!
CD22/10DPO - BFN thought saw a slight shadow on test AM - stuffy & runny nose, tired, hot, crampy, backache, mild queasy, peeing a lot 4 times already and only 9.30am
CD23/11DPO - faint :bfp: - hot I mean boiling hot, backache, tired, peeing a lot - hoping line gets darker over next few days then I guess I will turn green but not counting my chickens yet :wacko:
CD24/12DPO - backache, tired, stuffy nose, headache, HOT, peeing ALOT, odd pulling feelings - didn't test today but I will tomorrow morning on a FRER

I need to add that I have creamy cm (1dpo-12dpo) which for me is very odd normally after O I dry up completely :shrug:


----------



## mommywannabe2

My bf and I have been TTC for 14 months now and I finally just gave up and decided to relax and not try so hard anymore. If it happens, then great.

So my last AF started on April 9th and is usually a 25 cycle, pretty much like clock work. Well this one time I didn't use my CBFM, so I have no idea when I O'd, but I felt the O cramps on day 13...which is pretty normal for me. Well, today is day 32 and still no sign of AF. I've had light cramps on and off, which made me think maybe she was coming on, but nothing. I have NEVER been this late before. I did take a Target brand test at 2 days late and it was bfn. I read that it's best to test 1 week after AF is due, so I am waiting until tomorrow morning to test again. 

I have had headaches, sore throat, been really hungry and exhausted...but this all can be attributed to so many other things. I also started taking Vitex about 2 months ago, which may have messed up my cycle. And I have been thru a lot of stress lately. So I'm trying not to get too hopeful. I guess we'll see tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jynxie

mommywannabe2 said:


> My bf and I have been TTC for 14 months now and I finally just gave up and decided to relax and not try so hard anymore. If it happens, then great.
> 
> So my last AF started on April 9th and is usually a 25 cycle, pretty much like clock work. Well this one time I didn't use my CBFM, so I have no idea when I O'd, but I felt the O cramps on day 13...which is pretty normal for me. Well, today is day 32 and still no sign of AF. I've had light cramps on and off, which made me think maybe she was coming on, but nothing. I have NEVER been this late before. I did take a Target brand test at 2 days late and it was bfn. I read that it's best to test 1 week after AF is due, so I am waiting until tomorrow morning to test again.
> 
> I have had headaches, sore throat, been really hungry and exhausted...but this all can be attributed to so many other things. I also started taking Vitex about 2 months ago, which may have messed up my cycle. And I have been thru a lot of stress lately. So I'm trying not to get too hopeful. I guess we'll see tomorrow morning.

Awww well fingers crossed for you! Hope you ge that bfp and that your stress, etc clears up soon. Good luck to you and please let us know!


----------



## mommywannabe2

Thanks Jynxie! I will keep you updated. :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Just popped over to this thread, what a great idea!! Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their bfp's already!:dance:

Today I am 8dpo!

1 - 2 dpo: nothing

3dpo: twinges in uterus that drove me crazy

4dpo: achy side

5pdo: heartburn, creamy mucus

6dpo: thick/creamy mucus heartburn, funky cramps in hips

7dpo: super thick/creamy mucus, heartburn, sore boobs, funky cramps in hips

8dpo: super tired, sore boobs, headachy, funky cramps in hips and uterus (doesn't feel like af cramps though)


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies!

No idea what DPO I am but I know I Oed cause my boobs always hurt after I O and sometimes hurts to have sex after I O...

Anyways symptoms I've been experiencing lately are:

Severe fatigue
migraines
extreme thirst
irritability
mild sore boobs (normally super sore if AF is on her way)
Normally I get AF around CD34 and I'm CD39 today...Never had a cycle longer than 40CD before...
I did test but I think I have line eye and I don't think there's anything there?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test127548
I've been nauseous
loss of appetite
heartburn
shortness of breathe for no reason (feeling like I cant take a deep breath)
smells are bothering me making me gag...

No idea what's going on..


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I miss this thread!! Congrats to all bfp!! And good luck to the rest 

:dust:


----------



## Yazc

1dpo - 6dpo no symptoms

7dpo - nauseous, fatigued. Fell asleep early. 

8dpo - more nauseous and felt like i needed to pee on the way to work and had to rush to toilet when i got there (always drive same distance but never had this). Still fatigued, another early night. Noticed strange CM, sort of watery but with lumps which i remember with last pregnancy that ended in MC.

9dpo - tested due to symptoms BFN. Sore boobs. Still strange CM.

10dpo - tested with internet cheapies claiming to be 10miu n BFN. went with partner to get FRER to use in the morning. Very restless sleep, too hot and fidgety which i normally get before AF.Boobs also hurt more so could be AF.Still strange CM.

11dpo - still feeling nauseous and boos still hurt. CM is just watery now. Cervix is very high. BFN on FRER with fmu so decided no more tests now and wait for AF.

12dpo - boobs really sore and they are never this sore, cant understand how I got BFNs, was sure it was happening this month. Been really wanting sex today :/ 2 days til AF due.

13dpo - feeling back to normal today, boobs not so sore, guess AF is on its way.*Update - AF came a day early.


----------



## omgbaby

Stalking, will update whenever I get af


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, can I join?

Currently in the tww. I ovulate on my own bu thave LPD so my dr has me on clomid and Crinone to help with progesterone levels. 11dpo today and have been feeling some cramping off and on. Also have a weird feeling in my hoopy (Sorry tmi :oops: ) almost like a dull achy feeling just like I get DURING af's visit. Not expecting her for a couple more days but I dont have high hopes for this cycle :(


----------



## Fixsohn

Hæ Ladies,

My husband and I have been TTC since February. I have been pretty sure I would get a BFP before, due to all the symptoms, but then AF came, so I am staying positive without getting too carried away.
Here's what's been going on so far.

O day - Had really really bad cramps after doing the deed
1-4 DPO - stabbing pains in bbs and uterus, burped ALL THE TIME!!
4-8 DPO - stabbing pains continue, vivid dreams, sweating like crazy at night, a bit of nausea, and HUNGRY. Also start having creamy CM. On day 7 I was SO tired at work and got heartburn, I never get heartburn.
9 DPO - Stabbing pains turn into AF type cramps but very mild and a bit more like pulling or stretching pains. Hunger and nausea continue. Nipples a bit darker. Took a HPT in the PM and got a BFN.
10 DPO - Pretty much the same as 9 dpo. We went to Subway for dinner and I got a 12" sub for the first time ever and ate the whole thing without a problem and was hungry again in 2 hours. 
11 DPO - CM turned watery, a bit tired. Cramps not too bad, bbs not so sore. Took another HPT in the am since it was mothers day (I mean, how cool would that have been, finding out you are pregnant on mothers day) but got a BFN. Still hopeful.
12 DPO - BFN in the am. Energetic at work, more creamy CM, not very hungry, cramps getting worse, nausea again and heartburn in the pm. 

So excited to see what happens next. It's kind of nice having a chronic case of optimism. No matter what happens, it will all end up being an adventure!

This just in. I had the most entertaining day. AF is supposedly due today and has thankfully stayed away. I hope she is on an extended vacation. But today on 13 DPO Most of my symptoms decided to take a break. I did however have CM and was overly emotional. Storytime: At work I was having a lovely conversation with my co-worker about Grey's Anatomy and how its the best show to watch when you feel like you need to cry but you have nothing to cry over. We started talking about all these scenes that were super sad, then out of the blue I start crying. Kid you not. The girl I was talking to and the guy who was there but uninterested in the girly conversation didn't know what the hell had just happened. We all just started laughing as I continued to cry. Laughing and crying at the same time is a pretty awesome experience though . I recommend it. 
Ohh also, we got a VERY FAINT BFP in the PM. Ill test again in the morning.

AF came by tonight. very late, but just as annoying as ever!


----------



## littleandlove

Today i am 12 dpo, af due tomorrow, my breasts are a little sore and full. veiny all over. even down my legs. I feel a slight back pain and light, mild cramping. not exactly like AF cramping though. my tummy feels kind of fluttery and different. i dont know if AF is coming on or im getting a bfp.. Ugh
trying to stay positive. :huh: :shrug: :af: :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## littleandlove

Today i am 12 dpo, af due tomorrow, my breasts are a little sore and full. veiny all over. even down my legs. I feel a slight back pain and light, mild cramping. not exactly like AF cramping though. my tummy feels kind of fluttery and different. i dont know if AF is coming on or im getting a bfp.. Ugh
trying to stay positive. :thumbup: :flower: :shrug: :af:


----------



## littleandlove

Fixsohn said:


> Hæ Ladies,
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC since February. I have been pretty sure I would get a BFP before, due to all the symptoms, but then AF came, so I am staying positive without getting too carried away.
> Here's what's been going on so far.
> 
> O day - Had really really bad cramps after doing the deed
> 1-4 DPO - stabbing pains in bbs and uterus, burped ALL THE TIME!!
> 4-8 DPO - stabbing pains continue, vivid dreams, sweating like crazy at night, a bit of nausea, and HUNGRY. Also start having creamy CM. On day 7 I was SO tired at work and got heartburn, I never get heartburn.
> 9 DPO - Stabbing pains turn into AF type cramps but very mild and a bit more like pulling or stretching pains. Hunger and nausea continue. Nipples a bit darker. Took a HPT in the PM and got a BFN.
> 10 DPO - Pretty much the same as 9 dpo. We went to Subway for dinner and I got a 12" sub for the first time ever and ate the whole thing without a problem and was hungry again in 2 hours.
> 11 DPO - CM turned watery, a bit tired. Cramps not too bad, bbs not so sore. Took another HPT in the am since it was mothers day (I mean, how cool would that have been, finding out you are pregnant on mothers day) but got a BFN. Still hopeful.
> 12 DPO - BFN in the am. Energetic at work, more creamy CM, not very hungry, cramps getting worse, nausea again and heartburn in the pm.
> 
> So excited to see what happens next. It's kind of nice having a chronic case of optimism. No matter what happens, it will all end up being an adventure!

let me know what happens?! i hope you get your bfp !


----------



## Fixsohn

Thank you Littleandlove, I am excited to see your results as well! Thing is I think AF is due today but since I stopped taking the pill I have close to no idea what my body is doing! I used to have a regular 28day cycle but recently it's been 25 and all of my symptoms could just be normal PMSing. I feel like I am constantly getting to know my body again :) but as always am very hopeful! 
Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## BethK

6dpo/1dpt - slight stretching and twinges, watery cm
8dpo/3dpt - slight nausea (probably stressing about it not working) and slight abdominal stretching
10dpo/5dpt - slight nauseous feeling in the afternoon and headache, no cramps
12dpo/7dpt - cramps, backache, hungry
13dpo/8dpt - cramps, backache, hunger gone, :bfn:
14dpo/9dpt - all gone, :bfn:
15dpo/10dpt - :bfn
It's a bit different as we had a frozen embryo transfered so not sure if i should be getting symptoms of how many dpo i am or how many dpt i am.


----------



## Fixsohn

littleandlove said:


> Fixsohn said:
> 
> 
> Hæ Ladies,
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC since February. I have been pretty sure I would get a BFP before, due to all the symptoms, but then AF came, so I am staying positive without getting too carried away.
> Here's what's been going on so far.
> 
> O day - Had really really bad cramps after doing the deed
> 1-4 DPO - stabbing pains in bbs and uterus, burped ALL THE TIME!!
> 4-8 DPO - stabbing pains continue, vivid dreams, sweating like crazy at night, a bit of nausea, and HUNGRY. Also start having creamy CM. On day 7 I was SO tired at work and got heartburn, I never get heartburn.
> 9 DPO - Stabbing pains turn into AF type cramps but very mild and a bit more like pulling or stretching pains. Hunger and nausea continue. Nipples a bit darker. Took a HPT in the PM and got a BFN.
> 10 DPO - Pretty much the same as 9 dpo. We went to Subway for dinner and I got a 12" sub for the first time ever and ate the whole thing without a problem and was hungry again in 2 hours.
> 11 DPO - CM turned watery, a bit tired. Cramps not too bad, bbs not so sore. Took another HPT in the am since it was mothers day (I mean, how cool would that have been, finding out you are pregnant on mothers day) but got a BFN. Still hopeful.
> 12 DPO - BFN in the am. Energetic at work, more creamy CM, not very hungry, cramps getting worse, nausea again and heartburn in the pm.
> 
> So excited to see what happens next. It's kind of nice having a chronic case of optimism. No matter what happens, it will all end up being an adventure!
> 
> let me know what happens?! i hope you get your bfp !Click to expand...

I just updated mine :) not a final update but still, an update!


----------



## Ameli

Ooh, exciting Fixsohn! I hope your test lines get darker!!


----------



## littleandlove

AF was a no show today!! She might roll around within the next 2 or 3 days.. so I might just wait till after i know for sure. or at least kind of know. 
I'm anxious!! PLEASE DON'T SHOW YOUR FACE :witch: :af: I want my :bfp:


----------



## Fixsohn

littleandlove said:


> AF was a no show today!! She might roll around within the next 2 or 3 days.. so I might just wait till after i know for sure. or at least kind of know.
> I'm anxious!! PLEASE DON'T SHOW YOUR FACE :witch: :af: I want my :bfp:

Praying for you to get your BFP! :)


----------



## BabyPeach

BabyPeach said:


> I ovulated on the 19th of April 2013
> 1dpo- Nothing
> 2dpo- Nothing
> 3dpo- dry mouth, bad twinges
> 4dpo- dry mouth, bad twinges
> 5dpo- A bit of nausea, Gassy, bad twinges
> 6dpo- Gassy, very gassy and bad acne
> 7dpo- Food was making me cringe at lunch time all I could stomach was dried toast and bad acne
> 8dpo- Again food was making me cringe at lunch time all I could stomach was dried toast and bad acne
> 9dpo- Bad sinus (stuffy) bit of nausea had cravings for a sumo salad, certain foods are making me cringe (potato chips and I usually love them!) and bad acne
> 10dpo- Some cramps
> 11DPO- Really tired, moody and cramps
> 12DPO- Really tired, moody and cramps
> 13DPO- Moody, mild cramps, acne, gassy and tired (no sign of AF) *tested this morning but still negative*
> 14DPO- No sign of AF (still hopeful), weird cramps this morning, creamy lotion like cm, gassy and tired
> 15DPO- No sign of AF, gassy, nausea, creamy lotion like cm, tired, some cramps
> 16DPO- Woke up with nausea, gassy, bad cramps, Stomach was upset most of the day
> 17DPO- Gassy, tired, creamy lotion like cm, acne is really bad today! Took a ClearBlue digital test came up negative :( still no sign of AF though (but apparently there is a chance I tested to early?) more waiting ... (CD31)
> 18DPO- Gassy, cramps, lotion creamy like cm, still no sign of AF (CD32)
> 19DPO- Creamy lotion like cm, tired and exhausted, increase in cm, gassy, constipation, some cramps (CD33)
> 20DPO- Cramps, exhausted, gassy, Creamy lotion like cm, nausea (felt like I was going to pass out while sitting down) (CD34)
> 21DPO- 2 mouth ulcers, increase in creamy lotion like cm, cramps, BFN, No sign of AF (CD35)
> 22DPO - Increase in creamy lotion like cm, cramps, no sign of AF (CD36)
> 23DPO - Increase in creamy lotion like cm, cramps, no sign of AF (CD37)
> 24DPO- BFN on FMU :(, creamy but watery cm (CD38) (decided not to test until next week unless AF shows up)
> 25DPO - Spotting (CD39) ???
> 26DPO - Spotting (CD40) ???



I am currently experiencing what I thought was AF but is only just spotting?! Started out brown yesterday and has now gone to bright red with occasional clear cm mix in with a little bit of red? No PMS symptoms at all! Not to mention that AF is never this late into the cycle. I am so confused! Has anyone experienced this? I'm off to the Doctor next week.


----------



## Melek

Hi everyone, I thought i'd show my "symptoms" in my TTW. I'm not holding my breath for being pregnant as I get some symptoms every month.

Well here's a brief history....I'm 42. I came off the contraceptive pill July '12 and started regular periods straight away. I got my first BFP on the 5th October. I had a missed miscarriage on 15th November at 10 weeks. We have been trying ever since.

This month I decided to make note of my symptoms. I am not 100% sure of my O date but think it was around 9th of this month, May '13, which means i'm approximately 6 DPO.

1 DPO...No symptoms

2 DPO...Fatigue. Very bad acne started on my back. Spots on my forehead, around my ears, jawline and chin. I only normally get a spot on my chin around AF time. Vivid dream about my ex partner.

3 DPO...Exhausted, very grumpy

2 & 3 DPO...Craving crisps at 3am.

4 DPO...Exhausted beyond belief, I kept dozing on and off all day, very grumpy and easily irritated, feeling nauseous.

4, 5 & 6 DPO...Extremely clumsy, even DP has commented on how I am at the moment. Serious heartburn, burbing A LOT!! (the other end too lol). I can pee for England, I cannot stop going. I go then an hour later I need to go desperately again. I have had many UTI's so know its not that. I pee as much as I did in my previous pregnancy.

5 DPO...Exhausted again. I spent the evening ripping up carpets and sweeping dust and rubbish...half killed me!!!! lol. Grumpy again. BBs started to hurt a little, nauseous, even pulling from traffic lights made my stomach lurch. May be because i'm exhausted though. My left ear is blocked and suffering from mild tinitus.

6 DPO...Exhausted again but only had 3 hours sleep, grumpy, easily irritated, BBs hurting a lot more today and cramps starting (not due AF till 23rd May, 9 days), quite nauseous. Left ear is still blocked.

I'll keep updating as time goes on.

7 DPO...Very irritable, one of my DP's clients keeps phoning...5 times in 7 hours!!! I actually had a major rant about it lol, bb's still sore and nipples quite tender. DP pinched them last night and I could have cried (I do get sore bb's before AF though). My sense of smell is heightened, I could actually smell the spices in my cupboard from a few feet away. I woke this morning to terrible cramping, I equated it to my miscarriage pain. Wore off after an hour. Nauseous still but feeling hungry. Headaches and light headedness. Exhaustion is eating away at me now, i'm fed up of sleeping my days off away...a week off work and all I want to do is sleep, not good lol. Loose bowels and lots of wind.

DP came home from work and said the strangest thing....is this a sign???? I'm a believer in signs so i'm hoping this a really big one. When he got in the car to come home, he noticed a dummy/pacifier attached to the windscreen wiper (he's using my car at the moment as his is broken and off the road). He has no idea who put it there or why. Where he's working at the moment, nobody knows us or our trying for a baby. Very bizarre i'd say. What do you all think? A sign or coincidence?

8 DPO...Woke up with a bad head which lasted a good half an hour before wearing off. Been feeling nauseous all day so far. BB's and nipples still giving lots of pain. The acne/spots are continuing from about DPO 2. I also have a huge red lump of a spot on my right boob, quite unsightly!!! Tiredness continues, had to have a 2 hour sleep 3 hours after waking. Had a dream I was showing my mum a pram that i'd bought, also that I had huge dark blue veins popping out of my boobs (not a vein in sight in reality lol). Hunger seems to have worn off a little and am now only eating for the hell of it.

9 DPO...Mild nausea today but hit me harder during the evening and my night shift. Exhaustion, very irritable and grumpy, even my poor dog got shouted at lol. Awful metallic taste carrying on throughout the night. Dizziness, sore bb's. Itchy tummy and bb's, headachey. Hungry. Twinges in my uterus, mild cramping.

10 DPO...Nausea, sore bb's, lots of watery/creamy CM. Feel like i'm getting a rotten cold, urgh, achy all over, stuffed up nose. lightheadedness. 

11 DPO...Hmmmm, well I think i'm out this month and its all been just a huge big kick of progesterone. My symptoms, apart from the sore boobs, nipples and cramps, have subsided. No nausea, nothing!!! AF is due in two days, so it's just a waiting game. I'm gutted. Oh well, there's always next month.

On a positive note today, my bb's are very itchy and my pubic bone area is very itchy...weird. I'm also constipated. I really want to buy an early response test but I think it will be a waste of money, so i'll just hang on for AF to show her ugly face.

Ok I crumbled. I had a spare digital test...not to be used until missed period. How silly of me to think that it would register a BFP 2 days early. Of course it was a BFN. Now i'm even more convinced its all been a huge progesterone kick.

AF came yesterday....oh well, next month!!!


----------



## Melek

Any one know how I can edit my post? It says at the bottom that I cannot edit posts. Anyone know why?


----------



## Melek

Melek said:


> Hi everyone, I thought i'd show my "symptoms" in my TTW. I'm not holding my breath for being pregnant as I get some symptoms every month.
> 
> Well here's a brief history....I'm 42. I came off the contraceptive pill July '12 and started regular periods straight away. I got my first BFP on the 5th October. I had a missed miscarriage on 15th November at 10 weeks. We have been trying ever since.
> 
> This month I decided to make note of my symptoms. I am not 100% sure of my O date but think it was around 9th of this month, May '13, which means i'm approximately 6 DPO.
> 
> 1 DPO...No symptoms
> 
> 2 DPO...Fatigue
> 
> 3 DPO...Exhausted, very grumpy
> 
> 4 DPO...Exhausted beyond belief, I kept dozing on and off all day, very grumpy and easily irritated, feeling nauseous.
> 
> 5 DPO...Exhausted again. I spent the evening ripping up carpets and sweeping dust and rubbish...half killed me!!!! lol. Grumpy again. BBs started to hurt a little, nauseous, even pulling from traffic lights made my stomach lurch. May be because i'm exhausted though.
> 
> 6 DPO...Exhausted again but only had 3 hours sleep, grumpy, easily irritated, BBs hurting a lot more today and cramps starting (not due AF till 23rd May, 9 days), quite nauseous.
> 
> I'll keep updating as time goes on.

For some reason it says that the administrator wont allow me to edit so here goes with some remembered symptoms....

2 & 3 DPO...Craving crisps at 3am.

4, 5 & 6 DPO...Extremely clumsy, even DP has commented on how I am at the moment. Serious heartburn, burbing A LOT!! (the other end too lol). I can pee for England, I cannot stop going. I go then an hour later I need to go desperately again. I have had many UTI's so know its not that. I pee as much as I did in my previous pregnancy.

When I read my posts I get soooo hopeful but I know i'll be disappointed next week. I just wish I could know now. Fingers crossed for us all ladies.


----------



## Ameli

Melek said:


> Any one know how I can edit my post? It says at the bottom that I cannot edit posts. Anyone know why?

Hi Melek! I'm pretty sure you have to have made a certain number of posts before you can edit. Sorry I'm not more help, but I think I remember that from when I first joined this site.


----------



## littleandlove

Ladies, did anyone ever have creamy cm when af was 2 days late and get a bfp?


----------



## stephj25

Melek said:


> Any one know how I can edit my post? It says at the bottom that I cannot edit posts. Anyone know why?

You have to have made a min of 10 posts I think x


----------



## riana12

*05 May ~ CD1
17 May ~ CD13/ovulation day - strong ovulation pain, tender breasts
1DPO-4DPO tender breasts, abdominal pain, sticky CM
5DPO tender breasts, strong cramps, creamy CM, fatigue
6DPO full and tender breasts, abdominal pain, sticky CM, fatigue, light spotting, BBT dip, fever in evening
7DPO full and tender breasts, abdominal pain, creamy CM, fatigue
8DPO abdominal pain, spotting 
9DPO cramps, spotting
10DPO cramps, spotting, BFN
AF on 31 May*


----------



## Hopefulagain

littleandlove said:


> Ladies, did anyone ever have creamy cm when af was 2 days late and get a bfp?

Yes, and it was very noticable with this last pregnancy. It turned out to be ectopic but that is neither here nor there...I was pregnant.


----------



## Melek

Ameli said:


> Melek said:
> 
> 
> Any one know how I can edit my post? It says at the bottom that I cannot edit posts. Anyone know why?
> 
> Hi Melek! I'm pretty sure you have to have made a certain number of posts before you can edit. Sorry I'm not more help, but I think I remember that from when I first joined this site.Click to expand...

Thanks Ameli, i'll keep that in mind x

Oooooh I can edit!!!! It's 8 posts to edit. Thanks for replying to me x


----------



## Melek

stephj25 said:


> Melek said:
> 
> 
> Any one know how I can edit my post? It says at the bottom that I cannot edit posts. Anyone know why?
> 
> You have to have made a min of 10 posts I think xClick to expand...

Thank you Steph. That's good to know. Now to keep posting so I can edit this darned thing and update my symptoms lol x 

Oooooh I can edit!!!! It's 8 posts to edit. Thanks for replying to me x


----------



## Melek

littleandlove said:


> Ladies, did anyone ever have creamy cm when af was 2 days late and get a bfp?

Yes, I had creamy CM too. I got my BFP 2 days before AF was due. 
Good luck, fingers x for you xx :thumbup:


----------



## kris325

I'm only 3dpo right now but I'll start, and update each day :) Oh I'm new, first post here :)

1dpo- AM small ammount of EWCM, later in the day became lotion like CM?, Wet feeling, quite a bit of CM. From the O day and on lots of stomach cramps from about 1/2inch above belly button and down below belly button, Lits of stomach flutters and non painful "pop" type feelings. Diarrhea. 

2dpo- Lotion like CM, somewhat dry feeling, lower back stiffness, cramping and flutters again, constipation

3dpo- Lotion like CM, wet feeling again, cramping and flutters, constipation

Got a lot more dpo's before I know... I don't know how you get through the wait, every second if consumed wondering...


----------



## Melek

Yazc said:


> 1dpo - 6dpo no symptoms
> 
> 7dpo - nauseous, fatigued. Fell asleep early.
> 
> 8dpo - more nauseous and felt like i needed to pee on the way to work and had to rush to toilet when i got there (always drive same distance but never had this). Still fatigued, another early night. Noticed strange CM, sort of watery but with lumps which i remember with last pregnancy that ended in MC.
> 
> 9dpo - tested due to symptoms BFN. Sore boobs. Still strange CM.
> 
> 10dpo - tested with internet cheapies claiming to be 10miu n BFN. went with partner to get FRER to use in the morning. Very restless sleep, too hot and fidgety which i normally get before AF.Boobs also hurt more so could be AF.Still strange CM.
> 
> 11dpo - still feeling nauseous and boos still hurt. CM is just watery now. Cervix is very high. BFN on FRER with fmu so decided no more tests now and wait for AF.
> 
> 12dpo - boobs really sore and they are never this sore, cant understand how I got BFNs, was sure it was happening this month. Been really wanting sex today :/ 2 days til AF due.
> 
> 13dpo - feeling back to normal today, boobs not so sore, guess AF is on its way.*Update - AF came a day early.

Sorry to hear she came early. Fingers crossed for next month


----------



## Melek

Dannixo said:


> Well the wicked witch arrived today.. On to clomid cycle 6. Hoping to make it to the iui part this time and my linings not to thin. Will call the doctor on Monday to see what the game plan is this month. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!

I hope everything works out for you x


----------



## furry_bandico

Well I figured I would come back... I don't know why I do this to my self... Well maybe it might be helpful for some one.

Quick info and update from past cycle.

Past cycle was a no and was very odd... it was only a 25 day cycle but I bled for 9 days. I was doing so well being back to my normal 28 days and 14 day LP but nature has other plans I guess.

I don't quite get the 9 days of bleeding, (it was a very short cycle... couldn't have been much in there ya know?) so if any one has any ideas as to what that could have been please let me know... took a hpt one day before af arrived and it was a definite BFN.

__________________________________________________________________________
This cycle
A little different from most... but haven't been tracking symptoms much due to being blown away from my very early af but I can give you info from the past week with rough DPO days

Today at this posting I'm ether 17 DPO or 13 DPO (I'm late by 3 days) and I have not taken a test yet. I will wait until I'm late by my longest cycles recorded of 32 days.

9 or 5 DPO: *TMI Warning* Made love to DH, he said that I became VERY tight after I had the "Big O" and wouldn't let go. Passed out after making love (I never do that)

10 or 6 DPO: Getting angry at the drop of a hat. NOT wanting sex, very bloated... look 5 months prego and hurts badly, bad gas but wont come out. 

11 and 12 or 7 and 8 DPO: Very cranky, blood sugar issues, got very tired after a day out with the inlaws driving around in there gulf cart, got very bloated again and painful. gassy, not wanting to wake up to the alarm in the morning.

15 or 11 DPO: short AF like cramps. went to CTP.com and saw I was one day late, Felt the same feeling I felt years ago when I was prego the first time... my heart about stoped, waited for AF... but she never showed. still bloated... looks like a swallowed a balloon. not wanting to wake up in the AM, hot flashes followed buy nausea after I wake up but they stop quickly.

16 and 17 or 12 and 13 (Today)DPO: bloated but not as bad, feeling twinges of nausea but may be in my head, lotion like CM, dull but persistent cramping, tired and not wanting to wake up to the alarm in the AM, still having hot flashes followed buy nausea after I wake up. breasts are tinder and a little stingy.

__________________________________________________________________________

So again I will not hold my breath, but I hope that this could help someone.


----------



## jackie7878

Hi Ladies, I am new here. Just found this site yesterday and I am already addicted, to this particular thread, so I thought I would post my 2ww story! 

First, I have never charted, taken temps, or kept up with my o's. I also am trying to get the lingo down so forgive me if I have to spell out some things, as I do not know the abbreviations for everything yet. Here we go.....

lmp- 4/21
I think I may have o'ed last week, but not sure and this why... Last monday I started having a ton of white lotiony cm, like an abundance of it and never in my life has that happened. On Tuesday my bb's got a little tender, never happened before either, not in the middle of my cycle anyway. as the week wnt by I still had an abundance of white lotiony cm, and my bb's felt sore all around. By Sunday 5/12, my bb's were full blown sore, I can't hardly touch them, still white cm but not as much. Tuesday I worked all day and by the end of my shift I felt like I was getting sick. My whole body ached and I was running a low grade temp. Also that day I started having low and high back pain. I have also had a badly congested nose for over a week. The only thing that is not still present is the flu-like symptoms from tuesday. i have had mild cramping. I have 3 children, and my overall feeling is that I am pregnant, but I have never had symptoms this early, nor have I had these symptoms this early before AF and some of them ever. 

Sorry for the long post, I will get the hang of it soon! Any comments or thoughts welcome.

I am 34 years old, wife and mother of three!

Good Luck to everyone ttc!!


----------



## furry_bandico

jackie7878 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new here. Just found this site yesterday and I am already addicted, to this particular thread, so I thought I would post my 2ww story!
> 
> First, I have never charted, taken temps, or kept up with my o's. I also am trying to get the lingo down so forgive me if I have to spell out some things, as I do not know the abbreviations for everything yet. Here we go.....
> 
> lmp- 4/21
> I think I may have o'ed last week, but not sure and this why... Last monday I started having a ton of white lotiony cm, like an abundance of it and never in my life has that happened. On Tuesday my bb's got a little tender, never happened before either, not in the middle of my cycle anyway. as the week wnt by I still had an abundance of white lotiony cm, and my bb's felt sore all around. By Sunday 5/12, my bb's were full blown sore, I can't hardly touch them, still white cm but not as much. Tuesday I worked all day and by the end of my shift I felt like I was getting sick. My whole body ached and I was running a low grade temp. Also that day I started having low and high back pain. I have also had a badly congested nose for over a week. The only thing that is not still present is the flu-like symptoms from tuesday. i have had mild cramping. I have 3 children, and my overall feeling is that I am pregnant, but I have never had symptoms this early, nor have I had these symptoms this early before AF and some of them ever.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I will get the hang of it soon! Any comments or thoughts welcome.
> 
> I am 34 years old, wife and mother of three!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone ttc!!


Hello there and welcome to the nut house!:happydance: (I say that in a VERY loving way :hugs: ) Best of luck to you in your symptom tracking ventures. 

I'm sure that there is a thread on the "lingo" of Trying to Conceive here... I saw one somewhere in my travels on the world wide web...:shrug:

I'm some what new here as well... no one really knows me because I rarely post... I get easily discouraged and end up disappearing for months on end only to end up back on the forums looking for some shred of hope. 

you symptoms sound good and from what you were saying, A mom knows lol. 

Good luck to you and we look forward to seeing your post turn Green :thumbup:


----------



## furry_bandico

furry_bandico said:


> jackie7878 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am new here. Just found this site yesterday and I am already addicted, to this particular thread, so I thought I would post my 2ww story!
> 
> First, I have never charted, taken temps, or kept up with my o's. I also am trying to get the lingo down so forgive me if I have to spell out some things, as I do not know the abbreviations for everything yet. Here we go.....
> 
> lmp- 4/21
> I think I may have o'ed last week, but not sure and this why... Last monday I started having a ton of white lotiony cm, like an abundance of it and never in my life has that happened. On Tuesday my bb's got a little tender, never happened before either, not in the middle of my cycle anyway. as the week wnt by I still had an abundance of white lotiony cm, and my bb's felt sore all around. By Sunday 5/12, my bb's were full blown sore, I can't hardly touch them, still white cm but not as much. Tuesday I worked all day and by the end of my shift I felt like I was getting sick. My whole body ached and I was running a low grade temp. Also that day I started having low and high back pain. I have also had a badly congested nose for over a week. The only thing that is not still present is the flu-like symptoms from tuesday. i have had mild cramping. I have 3 children, and my overall feeling is that I am pregnant, but I have never had symptoms this early, nor have I had these symptoms this early before AF and some of them ever.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I will get the hang of it soon! Any comments or thoughts welcome.
> 
> I am 34 years old, wife and mother of three!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone ttc!!
> 
> 
> Hello there and welcome to the nut house!:happydance: (I say that in a VERY loving way :hugs: ) Best of luck to you in your symptom tracking ventures.
> 
> I'm sure that there is a thread on the "lingo" of Trying to Conceive here... I saw one somewhere in my travels on the world wide web...:shrug:
> 
> I'm some what new here as well... no one really knows me because I rarely post... I get easily discouraged and end up disappearing for months on end only to end up back on the forums looking for some shred of hope.
> 
> you symptoms sound good and from what you were saying, A mom knows lol.
> 
> Good luck to you and we look forward to seeing your post turn Green :thumbup:Click to expand...


LOL I know where I saw the lingo... WOW what a day I'm having... it's on my webpage :dohh: 

I dont know if I can post links but if you would would like the link just let me know :haha:


----------



## Melek

jackie7878 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new here. Just found this site yesterday and I am already addicted, to this particular thread, so I thought I would post my 2ww story!
> 
> First, I have never charted, taken temps, or kept up with my o's. I also am trying to get the lingo down so forgive me if I have to spell out some things, as I do not know the abbreviations for everything yet. Here we go.....
> 
> lmp- 4/21
> I think I may have o'ed last week, but not sure and this why... Last monday I started having a ton of white lotiony cm, like an abundance of it and never in my life has that happened. On Tuesday my bb's got a little tender, never happened before either, not in the middle of my cycle anyway. as the week wnt by I still had an abundance of white lotiony cm, and my bb's felt sore all around. By Sunday 5/12, my bb's were full blown sore, I can't hardly touch them, still white cm but not as much. Tuesday I worked all day and by the end of my shift I felt like I was getting sick. My whole body ached and I was running a low grade temp. Also that day I started having low and high back pain. I have also had a badly congested nose for over a week. The only thing that is not still present is the flu-like symptoms from tuesday. i have had mild cramping. I have 3 children, and my overall feeling is that I am pregnant, but I have never had symptoms this early, nor have I had these symptoms this early before AF and some of them ever.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I will get the hang of it soon! Any comments or thoughts welcome.
> 
> I am 34 years old, wife and mother of three!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone ttc!!




furry_bandico said:


> jackie7878 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I am new here. Just found this site yesterday and I am already addicted, to this particular thread, so I thought I would post my 2ww story!
> 
> First, I have never charted, taken temps, or kept up with my o's. I also am trying to get the lingo down so forgive me if I have to spell out some things, as I do not know the abbreviations for everything yet. Here we go.....
> 
> lmp- 4/21
> I think I may have o'ed last week, but not sure and this why... Last monday I started having a ton of white lotiony cm, like an abundance of it and never in my life has that happened. On Tuesday my bb's got a little tender, never happened before either, not in the middle of my cycle anyway. as the week wnt by I still had an abundance of white lotiony cm, and my bb's felt sore all around. By Sunday 5/12, my bb's were full blown sore, I can't hardly touch them, still white cm but not as much. Tuesday I worked all day and by the end of my shift I felt like I was getting sick. My whole body ached and I was running a low grade temp. Also that day I started having low and high back pain. I have also had a badly congested nose for over a week. The only thing that is not still present is the flu-like symptoms from tuesday. i have had mild cramping. I have 3 children, and my overall feeling is that I am pregnant, but I have never had symptoms this early, nor have I had these symptoms this early before AF and some of them ever.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I will get the hang of it soon! Any comments or thoughts welcome.
> 
> I am 34 years old, wife and mother of three!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone ttc!!
> 
> 
> Hello there and welcome to the nut house!:happydance: (I say that in a VERY loving way :hugs: ) Best of luck to you in your symptom tracking ventures.
> 
> I'm sure that there is a thread on the "lingo" of Trying to Conceive here... I saw one somewhere in my travels on the world wide web...:shrug:
> 
> I'm some what new here as well... no one really knows me because I rarely post... I get easily discouraged and end up disappearing for months on end only to end up back on the forums looking for some shred of hope.
> 
> you symptoms sound good and from what you were saying, A mom knows lol.
> 
> Good luck to you and we look forward to seeing your post turn Green :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi ladies, check out a site called two week wait. Go to the home page. At the bottom is a list of links. Look under "trying to conceive" and there is a link to a lingo dictionary. It's very extensive but contains the general we tend to use. Sorry i'm not allowed to post a URL or address. 

Good luck to you both xx :flower:


----------



## littleandlove

AGH Help. I am 15 dpo, still creamy cm, right ovary twinges and cramps, af is 3 days late and this morning around 5am i got a BFN on a dollar tree test. i have no idea whats happening.


----------



## furry_bandico

littleandlove said:


> AGH Help. I am 15 dpo, still creamy cm, right ovary twinges and cramps, af is 3 days late and this morning around 5am i got a BFN on a dollar tree test. i have no idea whats happening.

I hope this turns out ok for ya. I dont know what to say... your in till the witch shows up. I wouldnt worry to much unless your in really bad pain... then I would worry.


----------



## jackie7878

furry_bandico said:


> LOL I know where I saw the lingo... WOW what a day I'm having... it's on my webpage :dohh:
> 
> I dont know if I can post links but if you would would like the link just let me know :haha:

yes that would be great!! And thank you so much! I feel like I am going crazy here!lol


----------



## jackie7878

Melek said:


> Hi ladies, check out a site called two week wait. Go to the home page. At the bottom is a list of links. Look under "trying to conceive" and there is a link to a lingo dictionary. It's very extensive but contains the general we tend to use. Sorry i'm not allowed to post a URL or address.
> 
> Good luck to you both xx :flower:

Thank you! I am going to find it!!


----------



## jackie7878

Furry Bandico...I also meant to say good luck to you! I know it is even harder for you trying for your first. It will happen, just hang in there!


----------



## littleandlove

furry_bandico said:


> littleandlove said:
> 
> 
> AGH Help. I am 15 dpo, still creamy cm, right ovary twinges and cramps, af is 3 days late and this morning around 5am i got a BFN on a dollar tree test. i have no idea whats happening.
> 
> I hope this turns out ok for ya. I dont know what to say... your in till the witch shows up. I wouldnt worry to much unless your in really bad pain... then I would worry.Click to expand...

It isn't a bad pain. just a little annoying!


----------



## Fixsohn

littleandlove said:


> AGH Help. I am 15 dpo, still creamy cm, right ovary twinges and cramps, af is 3 days late and this morning around 5am i got a BFN on a dollar tree test. i have no idea whats happening.

Almost exactly the same situation here. Just waiting to POAS since last time (yesterday) I got a BFN.


----------



## Melek

littleandlove said:


> AGH Help. I am 15 dpo, still creamy cm, right ovary twinges and cramps, af is 3 days late and this morning around 5am i got a BFN on a dollar tree test. i have no idea whats happening.

My fingers and toes are all crossed for you. Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## littleone1993

8dpo- extremely sore boobs. Couldnt touch at all
9dpo- sore boobs, stomach ache, ridiculous urination ( 6 times) after having half a pain of water. Sore boobs, dull painful headache. Negative hpt


----------



## pipilotta

Here are my symptoms, we have been ttc for over a year, and this cycle is a bit unusual for me, but I could be coming down with a cold or something.

1dpo - cramps, creamy cm
2dpo - headache, creamy cm
3dpo - light cramps, acne, creamy cm
4dpo - blocked nose, pressure in lower stomach, feels like muscle ache, creamy cm
5dpo - blocked nose (no cold or allergies), creamy cm
6dpo - blocked nose, metallic taste (maybe from blocked nose?), sticky cm, slight temp dip
7dpo - blocked nose, metallic taste (maybe from blocked nose?),tender breasts, temp rising again, creamy cm, hungry
8dpo - stabbing back pain, shortness of brath, blood taste for short moment, tender breasts, bloated, hungry, blocked nose, sticky cm
9dpo - severe backache, tender breasts, gassy, vivid dream, cramps, low energy, bloated, slight nausia, sticky cm
10dpo - af type cramps, backache but better, metallic taste, tender breasts, creamy cm
11dpo - cramps, tender breast, feel warm, backache, freq. urination, sticky cm
12dpo - tender breast, backache, cramps, tired, vivid dream, creamy cm
13dpo - temp drop (still above coverline but makes me feel af is on way, not much hope :( but trying to keep fingers crossed), backache, cramps, acne, exhausted.
14dpo - temp drop, tender breasts headache, backache, creamy cm
15dpo - vivid dream, tender breasts, backache, sticky cm, af due
16dpo - temp drop, backache, tender breasts, bloated, creamy cm
17dpo - big temp drop :( backache
18dpo/cd1 - af shows, boo

Af was due on 15dpo, but not getting my hopes up too high, temp drops just show af on the way we have been trying so long already and my dh has a very low sperm count. But maybe this is it.


----------



## littlesteph

AF was due yesurday FF says today, can't really remember my syptoms day by day.
i have had
more cramping then usual
really gassy
tingly and ichy boobs
pains in my ovries
heahaches
tire easly
increased appeite (strange for me as i'm usually hardly ever hungry now its all the time)
increased sex drive 
increased cm the last few days although today has been quite dry.
water cm on 11dpo

i think thats everything i remember


----------



## littleandlove

littlesteph said:


> AF was due yesurday FF says today, can't really remember my syptoms day by day.
> i have had
> more cramping then usual
> really gassy
> tingly and ichy boobs
> pains in my ovries
> heahaches
> tire easly
> increased appeite (strange for me as i'm usually hardly ever hungry now its all the time)
> increased sex drive
> increased cm the last few days although today has been quite dry.
> water cm on 11dpo
> 
> i think thats everything i remember

thats similar to what i have been going through, but im 16dpo and no af, bfn today and yesterday. 
Good luck hope you get your bfp! :hugs:


----------



## littleandlove

Well everyone.. I'm out. :witch: showed up about 10 minutes ago.... heart broken. I was so sure.


----------



## littlesteph

Sorry to hear that littleandlove

Well AF still hasn't shown did a test this morining and its still a bfn


----------



## littleandlove

littlesteph said:


> Sorry to hear that littleandlove
> 
> Well AF still hasn't shown did a test this morining and its still a bfn

:happydance: I hope you get a BFP


----------



## Hopethisyear

1DPO - pinching right & left side
2DPO - pinching right side, light cramping, fatigue
3DPO - pinching right side (CD21 blood - 5.10)
4DPO - pinching right and left side, fatigue
5DPO - pinching left side, vivid dreams, sore throat, runny nose
6DPO - pinching right side, nausea, dizziness, heartburn, irritable. (possible very pink spots on tp when checking cervix - Ultrasound at Dr's shows I O'd 1 egg from right side.
7DPO - light lower uterine cramping, Vivid dreams - Dizzy spell while standing in line at the grocery, thought I was going to faint or throw up
8DPO - Vivid dreams - 
9DPO - CD 28 - Creamy CM every day so far, vivid dreams, light lower uterine cramping like AF is coming soon, lower back pain No sore BB's yet which I always have starting 2DPO - Tested BFN
10DPO - CD 29 - Same as 9DPO - Temp drop- Tested BFN
11DPO - CD30 - Creamy CM, vivid dreams, woke up alot at night, lower back pain, Irritability, temp drop - Tested BFN
12DPO - CD31 - same as 11dpo - Temp rise - Tested BFN
13DPO - CD32 - tired, crampy, lower back pain - temp drop - BFN
14DPO - CD33 - Huge temp drop - BFN
15DPO - CD34 - Temp back up again, light cramping - BFN
16DPO - CD35 - Temp back down, light cramping, lower back pain - BFN
17DPO - CD36 - AF here!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

1 dpo-nothing

2 dpo-cramps started at night,fatigue,watery cm, right sided pain lasting about 10 mins

3 dpo-cramps continue until this morning,lower back ache,skins feels dry, creamy/ewcm which is odd,headache all day.

4 dpo-so thirsty, sore sore boobies,fingertips and toes are really cold,still cramping,feel fluttering in uterus area,pulling and tugging.

5 dpo-ewcm with white streaks sudden lower back cramps,mildly cramping,face and back breakouts,thirsty.

6 dpo-creamy stretch cm, cramps,backache,craving carbs,boobs still sore,no sex drive,getting irritated easily.

7 dpo-dry cm, boobs still hurt,back ache, cramps.

8-9 dpo-yellowish ewcm, sore boobs, backache, major migraine, so sleepy and exhausted..


----------



## Radvill

I am new to the site, but decided after viewing 23 pages of this thread, I should give in and try it out!

My husband and I have not been using any kind of BC for 15 months :wacko:. We were not actively trying though and we were doing a lot stressful work and transitions and a lot of traveling for work for 4 of those months (we are missionaries). Now that we have finally settled again, I am getting serious about TTC!!!!!! We live in Asia and I just feel clueless on how to measure temps, etc. - partly because I just don't feel like I really have anyone to go to about it. But now that we are serious TTCers, maybe it is time! So these dates are definitely not exact as I did not chart, I just paid attention. Please forgive me!:shrug:

Used an OPK and believe I am 12 DPO now. DH and I did some baby dancing :happydance: the day before, the day of, and the day after O time.

*1DPO-7DPO-*Cramps like AF was on its way way too soon. bbs are itchy.
*4DPO-*Extremely emotional. :dohh: My poor DH. BBs tingle or itch.
*5DPO-* (I think?). Sudden sharp pain on my lower right side. I had worked out about an hour before and at first thought it was a side cramp, but realized it was way too late after working out to be a side cramp and I don't think it fully felt like that. It only lasted a few seconds.
*5DPO-9DPO. * Slight pinching, mostly on right low abdomen. Just a pulsating pinch that would happen on and off. Still feel like I feel it sometimes up to this date (can't decide if I am symptom searching now or not). Started feeling exhausted :sleep:. I would sleep 8 hours, wake up, and wish I could sleep for 5 my hours. Smells begin to seem more apparent. But I do live in Asia where smells are always a little more extreme than I am used to. Feel like a cold coming on at random times-no runny nose, just like my throat is preparing for a cold, but then the feeling goes away and I never get one (thankfully!).
*10DPO-11DPO- *Still tired when I wake up. Random but quickly passing (about 15-30 minutes) nausea. Left BB has an odd vein I haven't noticed before. BBs are starting to feel heavy. I don't realize it until I take off my bra at night and realize how relieved they fee. Could be AF symptom though. Slight vaginal itch, kind of like a yeast infection coming on, but it doesn't seem to get worse as the days go on and its not terrible, just a little annoying.
*12DPO- *BBs still heavy and painful (pain is a symptom of AF for me). No AF cramping, but I am due in 2 days for AF. (Is that weird?). Hungry. Slight vaginal itch. Still think I feel random pinching.

If I have a test at home, I know I will take it. I have only found cheapy tests in this country so its probably worth it to wait a little longer. I'm determined to wait 3 more days to test.:winkwink:

Praying I get to turn this green, but we shall see! :hugs:


----------



## Radvill

Radvill said:


> I am new to the site, but decided after viewing 23 pages of this thread, I should give in and try it out!
> 
> My husband and I have not been using any kind of BC for 15 months :wacko:. We were not actively trying though and we were doing a lot stressful work and transitions and a lot of traveling for work for 4 of those months (we are missionaries). Now that we have finally settled again, I am getting serious about TTC!!!!!! We live in Asia and I just feel clueless on how to measure temps, etc. - partly because I just don't feel like I really have anyone to go to about it. But now that we are serious TTCers, maybe it is time! So these dates are definitely not exact as I did not chart, I just paid attention. Please forgive me!:shrug:
> 
> Used an OPK and believe I am 12 DPO now. DH and I did some baby dancing :happydance: the day before, the day of, and the day after O time.
> 
> *1DPO-7DPO-*Cramps like AF was on its way way too soon. bbs are itchy.
> *4DPO-*Extremely emotional. :dohh: My poor DH. BBs tingle or itch.
> *5DPO-* (I think?). Sudden sharp pain on my lower right side. I had worked out about an hour before and at first thought it was a side cramp, but realized it was way too late after working out to be a side cramp and I don't think it fully felt like that. It only lasted a few seconds.
> *5DPO-9DPO. * Slight pinching, mostly on right low abdomen. Just a pulsating pinch that would happen on and off. Still feel like I feel it sometimes up to this date (can't decide if I am symptom searching now or not). Started feeling exhausted :sleep:. I would sleep 8 hours, wake up, and wish I could sleep for 5 my hours. Smells begin to seem more apparent. But I do live in Asia where smells are always a little more extreme than I am used to. Feel like a cold coming on at random times-no runny nose, just like my throat is preparing for a cold, but then the feeling goes away and I never get one (thankfully!).
> *10DPO-11DPO- *Still tired when I wake up. Random but quickly passing (about 15-30 minutes) nausea. Left BB has an odd vein I haven't noticed before. BBs are starting to feel heavy. I don't realize it until I take off my bra at night and realize how relieved they fee. Could be AF symptom though. Slight vaginal itch, kind of like a yeast infection coming on, but it doesn't seem to get worse as the days go on and its not terrible, just a little annoying.
> *12DPO- *BBs still heavy and painful (pain is a symptom of AF for me). No AF cramping, but I am due in 2 days for AF. (Is that weird?). Hungry. Slight vaginal itch. Still think I feel random pinching.
> 
> If I have a test at home, I know I will take it. I have only found cheapy tests in this country so its probably worth it to wait a little longer. I'm determined to wait 3 more days to test.:winkwink:
> 
> Praying I get to turn this green, but we shall see! :hugs:

I forgot to add that a couple of days ago, I wiped (sorry tmi) and saw a pinpoint size of blood on the tissue. It was so small, I figured maybe it got irritated from the annoying slight itch I've been having. Is it possible for IB to be that small?

((PS. I am usually like clock work, but the last couple of months, AF has been a few days ahead or behind. Last month 6DPO, I spotted for two days (much more than a pin point). Thought for sure it must be ib cuz that never happens, but then AF came full on after that.. just a week early. It lasted 8 days. So weird.))

Anyway, told myself I wouldn't be wordy, but here I am! Wishing you all the best and greens to everyone all around!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Radvill said:


> Radvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to the site, but decided after viewing 23 pages of this thread, I should give in and try it out!
> 
> My husband and I have not been using any kind of BC for 15 months :wacko:. We were not actively trying though and we were doing a lot stressful work and transitions and a lot of traveling for work for 4 of those months (we are missionaries). Now that we have finally settled again, I am getting serious about TTC!!!!!! We live in Asia and I just feel clueless on how to measure temps, etc. - partly because I just don't feel like I really have anyone to go to about it. But now that we are serious TTCers, maybe it is time! So these dates are definitely not exact as I did not chart, I just paid attention. Please forgive me!:shrug:
> 
> Used an OPK and believe I am 12 DPO now. DH and I did some baby dancing :happydance: the day before, the day of, and the day after O time.
> 
> *1DPO-7DPO-*Cramps like AF was on its way way too soon. bbs are itchy.
> *4DPO-*Extremely emotional. :dohh: My poor DH. BBs tingle or itch.
> *5DPO-* (I think?). Sudden sharp pain on my lower right side. I had worked out about an hour before and at first thought it was a side cramp, but realized it was way too late after working out to be a side cramp and I don't think it fully felt like that. It only lasted a few seconds.
> *5DPO-9DPO. * Slight pinching, mostly on right low abdomen. Just a pulsating pinch that would happen on and off. Still feel like I feel it sometimes up to this date (can't decide if I am symptom searching now or not). Started feeling exhausted :sleep:. I would sleep 8 hours, wake up, and wish I could sleep for 5 my hours. Smells begin to seem more apparent. But I do live in Asia where smells are always a little more extreme than I am used to. Feel like a cold coming on at random times-no runny nose, just like my throat is preparing for a cold, but then the feeling goes away and I never get one (thankfully!).
> *10DPO-11DPO- *Still tired when I wake up. Random but quickly passing (about 15-30 minutes) nausea. Left BB has an odd vein I haven't noticed before. BBs are starting to feel heavy. I don't realize it until I take off my bra at night and realize how relieved they fee. Could be AF symptom though. Slight vaginal itch, kind of like a yeast infection coming on, but it doesn't seem to get worse as the days go on and its not terrible, just a little annoying.
> *12DPO- *BBs still heavy and painful (pain is a symptom of AF for me). No AF cramping, but I am due in 2 days for AF. (Is that weird?). Hungry. Slight vaginal itch. Still think I feel random pinching.
> 
> If I have a test at home, I know I will take it. I have only found cheapy tests in this country so its probably worth it to wait a little longer. I'm determined to wait 3 more days to test.:winkwink:
> 
> Praying I get to turn this green, but we shall see! :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to add that a couple of days ago, I wiped (sorry tmi) and saw a pinpoint size of blood on the tissue. It was so small, I figured maybe it got irritated from the annoying slight itch I've been having. Is it possible for IB to be that small?
> 
> ((PS. I am usually like clock work, but the last couple of months, AF has been a few days ahead or behind. Last month 6DPO, I spotted for two days (much more than a pin point). Thought for sure it must be ib cuz that never happens, but then AF came full on after that.. just a week early. It lasted 8 days. So weird.))
> 
> Anyway, told myself I wouldn't be wordy, but here I am! Wishing you all the best and greens to everyone all around!Click to expand...


Sound promising fx'ed for you :flower:


----------



## Twag

Got my BFP I bet to turn green eek 
https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Twag said:


> Got my BFP I bet to turn green eek
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg

Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Im only 2 dpo but will start now and add each day.

1dpo- Sore nipples but think thats off Clomid. Wet CM
2dpo- Slight cramp for half an hour, Boobs hurt a bit. Wet CM
3dpo- felt sick at MIL's but pretty sure i was just hungry. Cramps before bed. Wet CM
4dpo- was woken up by super sharp pains in my right side of my abdomen. cramping too. No CM
5dpo- dull ache left side under belly button. Not much else. No cm
6dpo- Temp dipped below cover line. Cramp today. Sore throat. Yellow snot like CM? Pain in Abdomen when standing up too quick. VERY TIRED YAWNN! Ichy nipples.
7dpo- Very awful day! Been super hot, heightened sense of smell. Pain in Abdomen when standing up too quick again! Tired again! Dry heaving and heat exhaustion. Ichy nipples,
8dpo- EVAP on IC!! GRR! bloated! Feel slightly ill in pm.
9dpo- . faint line on 2 tests? Maybe indent? frequent urination. cramp on and off BFP 6pm test!! FAINT THOUGH!


----------



## Radvill

Yay! Congratulations Twag!


----------



## Radvill

Sound promising fx'ed for you :flower:[/QUOTE]


Thank you Blue Moon! Hoping for greens all around!


----------



## stickybean4

I will join you ladies. I oved on Sunday. 
1 dpo bad cramps, lots of pinching
And diarrhea
2dpo creamy cm, pimples on my back, ear, never get them,
3dpo cramps not as bad, a lot of cm in the am
4dpo sore throat, more cramps, a stitch in lower abdomen when I stood up.
5-6dpo lots creamy cm, burst of energy 6 dpo, leg cramps at night, strong smelling urine, strange bm patterns, cramps continue especially at night.


----------



## riana12

Twag said:


> Got my BFP I bet to turn green eek
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## A132429

I did this last month and had lots of symptoms and AF came !! This month I had no symptoms at all before I got my :bfp: :) So anybody with no symptoms at all, dont think youre out yet like I did :)


----------



## positivevibes

We're on cycle #13... Fingers are crossed :) here's my DPO symptoms so far...

1-5 DPO no symptoms.
6 DPO pink/red drops of blood on TP after wiping. later discovered more mucous than normal (looked just like EWCM). gas pressure through out the day.
7 DPO more gas pain. BB's are starting to get a little sore. ravenously hungry.
8 DPO in pain from wisdom teeth coming in (way late!), stayed in bed most of the day and slept on and off. Extremely moody.
9 DPO more wisdom teeth pain. Woke up super hungry, stomach growling. Increased libido. BB's still a bit tender. Slept most of the day.
10 DPO sleepy. BB's no longer tender?
11 DPO moody. not feeling well, I fainted at work and was sent home early. Blood pressure dropped low.
12 DPO head very sore and nauseous, maybe from fainting and hitting my head. No other symptoms.
13 DPO extremely nauseous while at work, hungry. light cramping on right side.
14 DPO woke up feeling moody. cramps on right side, feels like AF is about to come on. head is still hurting. slight indigestion, and hungry.
-- AF is due today, if she does not show up I will test tomorrow afternoon. :] --
15 DPO still no AF today. Took First Signal test and was :bfn:, (not with FMU though). Cramps getting a little more intense, and I'm extremely moody. No spotting or other sign of AF. Threw up at night.
16 DPO queasy and tired. a few small cramps. :bfn: HPT, still no AF.
17 DPO earlyyy morning spotting... thought AF started, pink when wiping. later, brown discharge... stomach is upset.
18 DPO ... starting to think I actually O'd later than I thought. No AF, still :bfn: on dollar store test last night. small amounts of Brown & _dark _red (almost black looking) discharge- not enough to fill a tampon even half way. Crampy and feels like AF is coming... BD'd tonight and there was only a small amount of pink-ish blood. _Very confused_. BB's are gigantic & sore.
19 DPO .... :witch: is here. :cry:


----------



## bambinowishes

Hi all, been trying to conceive for 22 months i have pituitary disease which my 1 st pregnancy kinda triggered it off i have a son who is 14years old and had a m/c 12 years ago and 5 months later an ectopic.

so we have been offered ivf as my illness does affect my cycles, but as i am 32 i feel i want to still try an conceive naturally.

This month @ 9dpo i had a backache a very strange severe cramp for over an hour at midnight above my belly button plus a headache on and off all day.
10dpo i still had a headache and constipation tiredness and achey boobies on and off.

11 dpo (today) i had slight dull headache bloatedness boobies still achey and some very strange dreams over the past few nights of me being attacked when someone broke into our house.

Af due 2mrw for me could this be our month i wonder i wonder if not its clomid next cycle.

praying everyone's bfp dreams come true baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Radvill

*Sorry ladies, I didn't see an edit button so I just copied and pasted my own post from a few days ago so that you know its red. Maybe someone could tell me how to edit?  I really thought this was my month, especially with the very early AF cramps and pinching feelings. I was pretty bummed, but now that it has been a couple of days, I've picked up my emotions and gave it back to God cuz He's in control. Looking forward to a green post one day!*

I am new to the site, but decided after viewing 23 pages of this thread, I should give in and try it out!

My husband and I have not been using any kind of BC for 15 months :wacko:. We were not actively trying though and we were doing a lot stressful work and transitions and a lot of traveling for work for 4 of those months (we are missionaries). Now that we have finally settled again, I am getting serious about TTC!!!!!! We live in Asia and I just feel clueless on how to measure temps, etc. - partly because I just don't feel like I really have anyone to go to about it. But now that we are serious TTCers, maybe it is time! So these dates are definitely not exact as I did not chart, I just paid attention. Please forgive me!:shrug:

Used an OPK and believe I am 12 DPO now. DH and I did some baby dancing :happydance: the day before, the day of, and the day after O time.

*1DPO-7DPO-*Cramps like AF was on its way way too soon. bbs are itchy.
*4DPO-*Extremely emotional. :dohh: My poor DH. BBs tingle or itch.
*5DPO-* (I think?). Sudden sharp pain on my lower right side. I had worked out about an hour before and at first thought it was a side cramp, but realized it was way too late after working out to be a side cramp and I don't think it fully felt like that. It only lasted a few seconds.
*5DPO-9DPO. * Slight pinching, mostly on right low abdomen. Just a pulsating pinch that would happen on and off. Still feel like I feel it sometimes up to this date (can't decide if I am symptom searching now or not). Started feeling exhausted :sleep:. I would sleep 8 hours, wake up, and wish I could sleep for 5 my hours. Smells begin to seem more apparent. But I do live in Asia where smells are always a little more extreme than I am used to. Feel like a cold coming on at random times-no runny nose, just like my throat is preparing for a cold, but then the feeling goes away and I never get one (thankfully!).
*10DPO-11DPO- *Still tired when I wake up. Random but quickly passing (about 15-30 minutes) nausea. Left BB has an odd vein I haven't noticed before. BBs are starting to feel heavy. I don't realize it until I take off my bra at night and realize how relieved they fee. Could be AF symptom though. Slight vaginal itch, kind of like a yeast infection coming on, but it doesn't seem to get worse as the days go on and its not terrible, just a little annoying.
*12DPO- *BBs still heavy and painful (pain is a symptom of AF for me). No AF cramping, but I am due in 2 days for AF. (Is that weird?). Hungry. Slight vaginal itch. Still think I feel random pinching.
14DPO-AF Came. Boo. 

If I have a test at home, I know I will take it. I have only found cheapy tests in this country so its probably worth it to wait a little longer. I'm determined to wait 3 more days to test.:winkwink:

Praying I get to turn this green, but we shall see!


----------



## Radvill

A132429 said:


> I did this last month and had lots of symptoms and AF came !! This month I had no symptoms at all before I got my :bfp: :) So anybody with no symptoms at all, dont think youre out yet like I did :)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I did this last month after having my Implanon removed, thought I ovulated but looking back I'm pretty sure I didn't & any symptoms I had were just my body returning to normal. I forgot to turn my last post red but I'll find it after this & edit it.

I'm currently on CD19, I ovulated on CD14 and am now 5dpo. I'll probably start testing with some cheap internet dip tests around 8dpo. I've only tested & gotten a BFP a week after AF was due in my previous pregnancies (I have 2 daughters & had 2 m/c) so I'm excited/curious to see how early I can get my BFP. My first sign during my last pregnancy was total exhaustion, bouts of nausea, sore & veiny boobs so we shall see how things go this cycle.


*O Day* - EWCM, ovulation pains
*1-3dpo* - Nothing
*4 dpo* - Completely exhausted later in the day
*5 dpo* - Fatigue, headache
*6 dpo* - Fatigue, vivid dream, gassy, temp spike
*7 dpo* - Nausea early in the day (but probably due to eating too many Cheez-Its haha!), nothing else really
*8 dpo* - Sleeplessness, vivid dreams, lower belly feels a bit more "full", noticed some pimples had randomly appeared, more emotional (cried over a movie that wasn't sad & over my pants ripping in the knee.)
*9 dpo* - Gassy, sleeplessness, vivid dreams, constipated, slightly nauseous. _BFN on an IC with FMU._
*10 dpo* - Bloated, gassy, tingling boobs, fatigued, constipated, decreased appetite. _BFN on an IC with FMU._
*11 dpo* - Bloated, dull cramping, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, irritable, sleeplessness, vivid dreams, constipated, decreased appetite. _BFN on an IC with FMU._
*12 dpo* - Bloated, gassy, boobs look a little more "full" than normal, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, irritable, moody, fatigued, vivid dreams, decreased appetite, nauseous. Increase in CM. _BFN on an IC with FMU. THINK I see a super faint line on an IC taken later in the day but can't really tell._
*13 dpo* - Sleeplessness, boobs ache, nipples feel like they're on fire, very nauseous. Increase in CM. _I think I got a faint BFP on an IC with FMU and then another faint BFP this evening with a 10 hour hold._
*14 dpo *- Sleeplessness, sore boobs, very nauseous. _Faint BFP on an IC with FMU followed by a BFP on a FRER also with FMU._

Very cautiously turning my post green... can't believe it!


----------



## poppygirl05

1,2,3 dpo- watery cm
4dpo- nipples sensitive, creamy cm
5dpo- cramps, lot of whiteish cm, sore nipples and boobs.
6dpo- pinching and.cramps, bit of spotting, nipples tingly and itchy.
7dpo- tired, bit nauseated, emotional and irritated.
8dpo- tired, still sore, tingly nipples, back ache, congested and headache.
9dpo- congestd, headache, sore heavy bbs, tingly nipples, emotional about stupid things. BFN.
10dpo- aymptoms stopped.
11dpo-nothing, lot of cm
12dpo-increase in cm
13dpo-tired, increase in cm
14dpo-tired, achy hips, cm
15dpo- tired, hungry, achy hips, yellowy cm


----------



## bambinowishes

Hi Ladies, just been browsing in here today. still no af boobies still achey and the headache is still hanging around,if af doesn't show her face in morning i am going to break and do the bloody test ! I wish you all a af free month and lots of BFP's. Also my boobies stop aching when i take my bra off never had this before soooo i am praying this could be it for us. xxx

Poppy good luck hun maybe it was just too early for BFP got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MamaBear93

This is Dh and I's fourth cycle trying. I had my mirena removed in Feb and a chemical last cycle so hoping I can get a BFP this time around. I am at 7DPO now but I will start from O day.

May 17th- O day! - EWCM in the PM

May 18th- 1DPO - EWCM during the AM & PM

May 19th- 2DPO - EWCM again!

May 20th- 3DPO - nothing

May 21st- 4DPO - gas and bloating

May 22nd- 5DPO - gas and bloating, tingly bb's, dizzy when standing

May23rd- 6DPO - Crazy vivid dream, cramps, CWCM, gas, bloating, super hungry, and very thirsty, bb's still tingly, bfn on cheap dollar store test just for the heck of it, dizzy, indigestion/back up

May 24th- 7DPO - CWCM, headache, feel very hot, tired, bloated, smell everything gross, extra saliva, food tastes terrible but hungry as heck, thirsty, pain in left bb & both still tingly, swollen bb's, nauseous, feel like food is stuck in my tummy and not going down properly, bfn on another dollar store test just for fun, dizzy, mood swings, indigestion/back up, diarrhea, also bfn on FRER, sweaty, veins in chest area way more green DH confirmed he never saw them before, cramps last night for a few hours under bellybutton and around hips, felt hot had temp of 98.3 which is unusual for me (normally 97.0ish) but I felt like I was on fire, creamy cm

May 25th - 8DPO - BFN with FMU on FRER, cramping again, but no gas yet, back hurts a bit, super hungry, crying a lot, not really "feeling pregnant" yet though, sweaty, very very hot bb's which fill my hand much more than usual/swollen/tingly, creamy cm possible IB mixed in one time

May 26th - 9DPO - Another BFN on FRER, tired (took at nap today and that never happens), BB's feel really weird tingly/sore spots, backache, still very prominent veins on chest/BB's, Hot really really hot, BB's also still "swollen", emotional again, hungry, thirsty, creamy cm

May 27th - 10DPO - BFN w/FMU, had a dream that I died my hair red and it was awesome!, still feeling hot, emotional and very full feeling bb's but not sore which is the sign I am looking for, creamy cm, thirsty and hungry, crampy, backache, bloated. BFN with cheapie tonight...Things aren't looking so good for me this week. I am 99.9% positive that AF is on her way any day now.

May 28th - 11DPO - 2 BFN one AM and one PM, Symptoms were all in my head, They are gone now.

May 29th - 12DPO - Heavy bb's, cramps, loads of creamy CM

May 30th - 13DPO - Thought for sure I was out but suprize suprize!!! :bfp: this afternoon with a FRER and another two hours later!! Hoping this little bean sticks!!! I am nauseous, bb's still feel heavy, cramping, creamy cm again! backache. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Electricat

This month, like last, I'm just not feeling it :wacko: :nope:

Cba to even put up a list...so sure it will turn red in the end anyway :cry:

Not much symptoms either, cuz it's not like they make a difference - I've had cycles with symptoms like a friggin 9 months pregnant lady and the frickin witch still shows her ugly mug! So thats nothing to go on :dohh:

But like I said...just not feeling it at all, not even excited to find out either way...maybe this is my intuition telling me its not gonna happen, and not stress about it :shrug:

Anyone of you wonderful ladies just "feel it" either way this cycle?


Here - take my :baby: :dust:


----------



## poppygirl05

Thank you. Fx for you too. My boobs hurt worse when the bra comes off.


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Ok, so it seems like only yesterday I turned my last post red but thanks to soy, I'm back here posting again. Since coming off b/c I had one normal 28 day cycle but then the last cycle I didn't O until CD22. I couldn't wait that long again so I invested in some soy isoflavones. I know people say don't take it if you O naturally but I only took a very small dose and figured there was no harm in trying? So I took 80mg of soy on CDs 2-6. Then CD8 (only 2 days after stopping the soy) I had had some EWCM. Wow! Couldn't believe it! Then CD9 even more EWCM! Had a little more EWCM CD10 and then heaps CD15 so I'm taking that as my O day. 

*1DPO* dull cramps. A little bit of left over EWCM
*2DPO* small amount of creamy CM. feeling PMSy (mood swings)
*3DPO* small amount of creamy CM. skin breaking out and still pms type mood swings. Gassy. Sensitive nipples when touched/squeezed. 
*4DPO* huge amount of creamy CM. dull cramps. Face still breaking out. Still pms type mood swings. Nipples still senstive. 
*5DPO* small amount of creamy CM. skin looks a lite better and mood has improved. Nipples still sore to touch.
*6DPO* woke up in the middle of the night feeling very sick. Then slept in till lunch time and have felt exhausted all day. Creamy CM. nipples still tender. 
*7DPO* nipples still tender to touch. Little creamy CM.
*8DPO* heaps of creamy CM. nipples still tender to touch. Feeling generally tired and run down the last few days.
*9DPO* tested FMU - BFN. Nipples not that sensitive anymore. Hormones must be dropping in preparation for AF :(
*10DPO* feeling ok. Little tired and nauseas at times 
*11DPO* I would usually have brown CM today (always spot brown CM for 2 days before AF arrives (12day LP)) but still white and creamy?


----------



## bambinowishes

*hi*


----------



## bambinowishes

Hi Ladies, well i am very excited and nervous this morning i done the deed and peed on a stick at 7.30am and have a faint positive yay after 22 months it feels like its been a long road getting here. My boobies are not tender to touch just achey inside and sometimes like a burning feeling but i can live with that. so happy today wish you all the best in getting BFP's


----------



## bambinowishes

Also i want to add that @ 8 or 9dpo i had a severe cramp above my belly button for over 2hours at 1am and i actually had to get up for a hot water bottle and ended up falling asleep on the sofa. Today 12dpo woke up with a headache again bloated and heavy hot boobies Bfp hope this bean sticks. xxx


----------



## prickly

Can I join you ladies? I found this site really great last year whilst TTC...but I lost that last pregnancy and had decided to stop TTC after that m/c and previous m/c and chem pregs...but here I am...again :thumbup: TTC number 2 at the tender age of 41!!

I'm currently 8dpo...

I had zero symptoms and thought I was out this month...up until last night at 7dpo...when I had around 3 hours of major cramping, fizzy tingling boobs / sharp nipple stabbing sporadically and tugging in my uterus...I had these same things when I was previously pregnant...no breast tenderness, no nausea and the cramps have now all gone. So I'm pretty certain what I felt was implantation / eggie trying to implant...and that seems to be my problem IMPLANTATION (or successful implantation and / or sustained uterine lining that is!)...Ah well, will see how things develop...hoping for not another chemical and really hope this month will be my month :baby::baby:


----------



## prickly

Bambino - Congrats!!!

Your post really boosted me - as I too had major cramping / tugging behind my belly button late last night from 10pm until 1am..couldn't sleep...had to go on sofa...so tossing and turning in bed...then it went away around 1am...but up at 4am to pee!

So happy for you!!


----------



## bambinowishes

Hi and welcome prickly from your post i would say all sounds very positive and your heading in the right direction i have my fingers crossed for you and all the lovely friendly ladies here.

When i had a bad cramp 8 or 9dpo it was just one constant cramp slightly different from period pains so i was kinda hoping then that this would be our month and so far so good i am going to test again on tuesday as its my day off work and i hope and pray my lovely 2nd line gets darker. 

Best of luck Prickly x


----------



## bambinowishes

First Day of Last Menstrual Period: April 30, 2013
Probable Date of Ovulation: May 14, 2013
Possible Dates of Conception: May 10 to May 18, 2013
Due Date: February 4, 2014 (40 weeks)

10th 12th 13th and 15th was our baby making dates and it worked x


----------



## prickly

9dpo here...after horrible 3 hour cramping episode from 10pm until 1am evening of 7dpo, I spent a strange day yesterday at 8dpo with on/off crampy churny stomach feeling (not painful and not the same as when AF is due, but just horrible sickly tugging) and VERY tired and moody (slamming doors and swearing for no reason then back to normal minutes later, then another outburst later etc)....then midday yesterday the headaches got worse and I had to go to bed...slept for 13 hours! Now this morning....NOTHING....feel TOTALLY NORMAL...mood is elevated and good, no headaches, no cramps, no sickly feelings...NOTHING!

I hope the eggie didnt try to implant and failed...as this seems to be the whole TTC issue with me..I fall pregnant and m/c / have chemicals...lining issues???
And I'm now worried that last years D&C may have caused damage to my lining which would prevent any eggie from implanting in there??!!

Anybody 9dpo and felt pregnant previous 2 days then not feel it? Have impantation symptoms then have them all disappear??


----------



## prickly

Forgot to mention - my chart is showing pretty much flat temps since ovulation...:( and no implantation dip :( 
Think that just about sums it up?!


----------



## Hopethisyear

positivevibes said:


> We're on cycle #13... Fingers are crossed :) here's my DPO symptoms so far...
> 
> 1-5 DPO no symptoms.
> 6 DPO pink/red drops of blood on TP after wiping. later discovered more mucous than normal (looked just like EWCM). gas pressure through out the day.
> 7 DPO more gas pain. BB's are starting to get a little sore. ravenously hungry.
> 8 DPO in pain from wisdom teeth coming in (way late!), stayed in bed most of the day and slept on and off. Extremely moody.
> 9 DPO more wisdom teeth pain. Woke up super hungry, stomach growling. Increased libido. BB's still a bit tender. Slept most of the day.
> 10 DPO sleepy. BB's no longer tender?
> 11 DPO moody. not feeling well, I fainted at work and was sent home early. Blood pressure dropped low.
> 12 DPO head very sore and nauseous, maybe from fainting and hitting my head. No other symptoms.
> 13 DPO extremely nauseous while at work, hungry. light cramping on right side.
> 14 DPO woke up feeling moody. cramps on right side, feels like AF is about to come on. head is still hurting. slight indigestion, and hungry.
> -- AF is due today, if she does not show up I will test tomorrow afternoon. :] --
> 15 DPO still no AF today. Took First Signal test and was negative, (not with FMU though). Cramps getting a little more intense, and I'm extremely moody. No spotting or other sign of AF. Threw up at night.
> 16 DPO queasy and tired. a few small cramps. Negative HPT, still no AF.
> 17 DPO earlyyy morning spotting... thought AF started, pink when wiping. later, brown discharge... stomach is upset.

I'm having a long cycle (page 56) and just wondering how things turned out for you. I usually get AF by 12DPO


----------



## AngelWings215

*Last AF was April 21st. Cycles are 5 days long and AF is 33 days long. FF puts O date as the 10th.

1 DPO- Mild cramping and a little pasty discharge
4 DPO- Milky white discharge
5 DPO& 6 DPO- Milky white discharge and breast soreness
9 DPO- Had sex. *Thought* I saw a little **teeny** spot of blood when I went to the bathroom?
10 DPO-VERY weird discharge (will post pic)
11 DPO- Cramps on the right side and lower back pain
12 DPO-Little heartburn. Ovarian spasm on the left side. Very bloated
13 DPO- 33rd day and AF should have came but maybe not? Right ovary spasm

16 DPO (yesterday) AF supposedly due yesterday. Sore breasts. Little achy feeling in pelvic area*

*18 DPO- Still no AF. More creamy CM. Used the bathroom twice in a 4 hour period. Boobs a little sore. Going to buy a $1 test today. Will update in the morning...... FX'ed!*
*19 DPO- Took an .88 cent test from Walmart this morning.... BFN no sign of AF coming*
*
20 DPO- Still no sign of AF. More creamy white discharge
21 DPO- I am now on CD 40, breast soreness, bloating and cramps here and there. Milky white discharge[/B*


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BlueMoonBubba said:


> 1 dpo-nothing
> 
> 2 dpo-cramps started at night,fatigue,watery cm, right sided pain lasting about 10 mins
> 
> 3 dpo-cramps continue until this morning,lower back ache,skins feels dry, creamy/ewcm which is odd,headache all day.
> 
> 4 dpo-so thirsty, sore sore boobies,fingertips and toes are really cold,still cramping,feel fluttering in uterus area,pulling and tugging.
> 
> 5 dpo-ewcm with white streaks sudden lower back cramps,mildly cramping,face and back breakouts,thirsty.
> 
> 6 dpo-creamy stretchy cm, cramps,backache,craving carbs,boobs still sore,no sex drive,getting irritated easily.
> 
> 7 dpo-dry cm, boobs still hurt,back ache, cramps.
> 
> 8-9 dpo-yellowish ewcm, sore boobs, backache, major migraine, so sleepy and exhausted..


Tested with an IC today..I don't know if I should trust it though:wacko:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba




----------



## Hopethisyear

Looks positive to me...Congrats!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I really hope it is, will keep testing untill 31/5


----------



## positivevibes

positivevibes said:


> We're on cycle #13... Fingers are crossed :) here's my DPO symptoms so far...
> 
> 1-5 DPO no symptoms.
> 6 DPO pink/red drops of blood on TP after wiping. later discovered more mucous than normal (looked just like EWCM). gas pressure through out the day.
> 7 DPO more gas pain. BB's are starting to get a little sore. ravenously hungry.
> 8 DPO in pain from wisdom teeth coming in (way late!), stayed in bed most of the day and slept on and off. Extremely moody.
> 9 DPO more wisdom teeth pain. Woke up super hungry, stomach growling. Increased libido. BB's still a bit tender. Slept most of the day.
> 10 DPO sleepy. BB's no longer tender?
> 11 DPO moody. not feeling well, I fainted at work and was sent home early. Blood pressure dropped low.
> 12 DPO head very sore and nauseous, maybe from fainting and hitting my head. No other symptoms.
> 13 DPO extremely nauseous while at work, hungry. light cramping on right side.
> 14 DPO woke up feeling moody. cramps on right side, feels like AF is about to come on. head is still hurting. slight indigestion, and hungry.
> -- AF is due today, if she does not show up I will test tomorrow afternoon. :] --
> 15 DPO still no AF today. Took First Signal test and was :bfn:, (not with FMU though). Cramps getting a little more intense, and I'm extremely moody. No spotting or other sign of AF. Threw up at night.
> 16 DPO queasy and tired. a few small cramps. :bfn: HPT, still no AF.
> 17 DPO earlyyy morning spotting... thought AF started, pink when wiping. later, brown discharge... stomach is upset.
> 18 DPO ... starting to think I actually O'd later than I thought. No AF, still :bfn: on dollar store test last night. small amounts of Brown & _dark _red (almost black looking) discharge- not enough to fill a tampon even half way. Crampy and feels like AF is coming... BD'd tonight and there was only a small amount of pink-ish blood. _Very confused_. BB's are gigantic & sore.

Just curious if anyone can relate to this? I feel like I should be getting a + if it was actually + by now... :shrug: :cry: I really need to start charting! :blush:


----------



## positivevibes

> Hopethisyear - I'm having a long cycle (page 56) and just wondering how things turned out for you. I usually get AF by 12DPO

Still no sign of the :witch:! I usually have very religious cycles of 24-26 days... VERY weird (tmi!) discharge going on right now though. I keep thinking AF is coming on but she's not... Just pink to darrrrk (almost black) red, and brown spotting... Uncomfortable crampy feeling but not like usual AF cramps & aches. Keep getting :bfn: on dollar store tests... I'm really starting to think I may have O'd later than I originally thought. (I haven't been charting this month because we were trying to give it a break, until I noticed the first bout of EWCM and pinky discharge then started writing everything down) :\

Fingers crossed for you, though!! I symptom stalked your post!


----------



## bambinowishes

Gl luck all you lovely ladies waiting to test for BFP's i am praying for good news for you all x i have doctors in morning yay cant wait for once to schedule early scan due to me having already had a past ectopic. still cant believe after 22 months i got a positive result. baby dust to you all exciting times ahead x


----------



## blahswife

:cd15/16 POSITIVE OPK
CD 17 NEG OPK FF SAYS OVULATION
0DPO- CRAMPING OVARY PAIN
1DPO CRAMPING GASSY, ANXIOUS,IRRITABLE
2DPO BLOATING, GASSY, TINGLING BREAST
3DPO GAS, FATIGUE EXHAUSTION, INCREASED CM, FULL BREAST
4DPO GASSY, FATIGUE, LOW ENERGY, CONSTIPATION/DIARRHEA, INCREASED CM
5DPO GASSY, FATIGUE, LOW ENERGY
10DPO GASSY, EMOTIONAL,TENDER/SORE BREAST :bfn:

Second time around 
clomid 100mg cd3-7, HCG trigger shot cd14
3dpo- sore hips and jaw, slightly irritable still getting positive OPK's
5dpo- fatigue,burping, irritability, skin breakout


----------



## positivevibes

positivevibes said:


> We're on cycle #13... Fingers are crossed :) here's my DPO symptoms so far...
> 
> 1-5 DPO no symptoms.
> 6 DPO pink/red drops of blood on TP after wiping. later discovered more mucous than normal (looked just like EWCM). gas pressure through out the day.
> 7 DPO more gas pain. BB's are starting to get a little sore. ravenously hungry.
> 8 DPO in pain from wisdom teeth coming in (way late!), stayed in bed most of the day and slept on and off. Extremely moody.
> 9 DPO more wisdom teeth pain. Woke up super hungry, stomach growling. Increased libido. BB's still a bit tender. Slept most of the day.
> 10 DPO sleepy. BB's no longer tender?
> 11 DPO moody. not feeling well, I fainted at work and was sent home early. Blood pressure dropped low.
> 12 DPO head very sore and nauseous, maybe from fainting and hitting my head. No other symptoms.
> 13 DPO extremely nauseous while at work, hungry. light cramping on right side.
> 14 DPO woke up feeling moody. cramps on right side, feels like AF is about to come on. head is still hurting. slight indigestion, and hungry.
> -- AF is due today, if she does not show up I will test tomorrow afternoon. :] --
> 15 DPO still no AF today. Took First Signal test and was :bfn:, (not with FMU though). Cramps getting a little more intense, and I'm extremely moody. No spotting or other sign of AF. Threw up at night.
> 16 DPO queasy and tired. a few small cramps. :bfn: HPT, still no AF.
> 17 DPO earlyyy morning spotting... thought AF started, pink when wiping. later, brown discharge... stomach is upset.
> 18 DPO ... starting to think I actually O'd later than I thought. No AF, still :bfn: on dollar store test last night. small amounts of Brown & _dark _red (almost black looking) discharge- not enough to fill a tampon even half way. Crampy and feels like AF is coming... BD'd tonight and there was only a small amount of pink-ish blood. _Very confused_. BB's are gigantic & sore.
> 19 DPO .... :witch: is here. :cry:

I'm out again... :witch: is here and more fierce than ever. 
On to our TTC cycle 14, see y'all next month! 
:hissy: ](*,) :cry:


----------



## prickly

*11dpo for me today*

Temp went up a little this morning after a horrendous night last night - major cramping, sharp stabbing and pin pricks behind my nipples, hot flushes coming in waves from 10pm until 4am, and horrible gut wrenching tugging behind my belly button (I had these with my past m/c and chem preg!)...yuk!

I had reached the conclusion that I was out this month as haven't had many symptoms other than the 3 hour cramping on the night of 7dpo, and my temps have flat lined almost since post O day! Don't know what flat temps signify on a chart but I am pretty certain that these just mean your hormone production is on an even keel and very level and not fluctuating wildy - so again I took this to mean no preg this month.

Past two days however, I have had major backaches - weird kind as I presumed I had pulled a muscle riding my bike with my DD on two hour bike rides past two days and whilst cutting the grass (that's how confident I have been that I was NOT possibly PG this month!) but the backache didn't stay there (as it would've done had I pulled a muscle!)...it has come and gone over the past two days and tends to ache most when I'm sitting for long periods. Another yuk. Also, on and off headaches which I never get - the kind that send you to bed as nothing else will touch them. And have been quite gassy (sorry tmi).

So today at 11dpo - back to NOTHING again...a little achy dull cramp low down in my uterus. No more nipple stabbing pains (these were horrible and very acute...no way could I have imagined them)! No cramps. Nothing. Except a very 'wet' sensation and lots of gushing watery / milky cm (again sorry tmi!) - keep thinking AF is here 3-4 days early and rushing to knicker check lol! So glad I know exactly when I O'd from my BBT temps and OPK and I regular in my cycles past year since m/c...oh well another 3 days till testing time!

Hope all you other ladies are holding in there!


----------



## AngelWings215

positivevibes said:


> positivevibes said:
> 
> 
> We're on cycle #13... Fingers are crossed :) here's my DPO symptoms so far...
> 
> 1-5 DPO no symptoms.
> 6 DPO pink/red drops of blood on TP after wiping. later discovered more mucous than normal (looked just like EWCM). gas pressure through out the day.
> 7 DPO more gas pain. BB's are starting to get a little sore. ravenously hungry.
> 8 DPO in pain from wisdom teeth coming in (way late!), stayed in bed most of the day and slept on and off. Extremely moody.
> 9 DPO more wisdom teeth pain. Woke up super hungry, stomach growling. Increased libido. BB's still a bit tender. Slept most of the day.
> 10 DPO sleepy. BB's no longer tender?
> 11 DPO moody. not feeling well, I fainted at work and was sent home early. Blood pressure dropped low.
> 12 DPO head very sore and nauseous, maybe from fainting and hitting my head. No other symptoms.
> 13 DPO extremely nauseous while at work, hungry. light cramping on right side.
> 14 DPO woke up feeling moody. cramps on right side, feels like AF is about to come on. head is still hurting. slight indigestion, and hungry.
> -- AF is due today, if she does not show up I will test tomorrow afternoon. :] --
> 15 DPO still no AF today. Took First Signal test and was :bfn:, (not with FMU though). Cramps getting a little more intense, and I'm extremely moody. No spotting or other sign of AF. Threw up at night.
> 16 DPO queasy and tired. a few small cramps. :bfn: HPT, still no AF.
> 17 DPO earlyyy morning spotting... thought AF started, pink when wiping. later, brown discharge... stomach is upset.
> 18 DPO ... starting to think I actually O'd later than I thought. No AF, still :bfn: on dollar store test last night. small amounts of Brown & _dark _red (almost black looking) discharge- not enough to fill a tampon even half way. Crampy and feels like AF is coming... BD'd tonight and there was only a small amount of pink-ish blood. _Very confused_. BB's are gigantic & sore.
> 
> Just curious if anyone can relate to this? I feel like I should be getting a + if it was actually + by now... :shrug: :cry: I really need to start charting! :blush:Click to expand...

I am 18 DPO as well. When was your last AF? When did you O? I haven't tested yet. Too scared lol thinking about buying a dollar test today and testing with FMU tomorrow though


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out - page 56


----------



## stephj25

stephj25 said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> Brill idea!!
> 
> 1-3 DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - darkened nipples, skin breakout
> 5DPO - pink spotting with a bit of brown/strong AF like cramping
> 6DPO - creamy CM/bloated
> 7DPO - nausea, fatigue, bloated, nose bleed
> 8DPO - nausea, slight cramping on both sides. BFN (CB digi morning & First response afternoon)
> 9DPO - insomnia, itchy hands, bloated, hungry
> 10DPO - bloated, fet sick, watery discharge - felt very wet. BFN
> 11DPO - bleeding gums, everything tastes different. BFN
> 12DPO - nausea, beige CM, windy BFN
> 13DPO - AF arrived :(
> 
> 1-5DPO - clear CM
> 5DPO - lots of EWCM with a streak of blood through it
> 7DPO - Some brown spotting mixed with CM BFN
> 8DPO - twinges on my left side...ovary pain? Yellow CM BFN (today)
> 9dpo - yellow cm, spotting
> 10dpo - yellow cm, pink when wiping, very thirsty
> 12dpo - spotting
> 13DPO - AF arrived :(Click to expand...

1DPO - creamy CM & terrible wind
2DPO - constipated, slight cramping on the left
3DPO -creamy yellow CM, bad wind
4DPO - bad wind
5DPO - Loose BM, cramps, dizziness
6DPO - creamy CM
7DPO - green snot-like CM....BFN
8DPO - felt sick early AM....BFN
9DPO - hungry AM, beige/yellow colour CM...BFN
10DPO - dark brown CM
11DPO - AF arrived


----------



## youngmamttc

Just made mine green page 56 :) First round on clomid


----------



## Ameli

Congrats, Youngmamttc!


----------



## teacup

1 DPO cd 22 - nothing

2 DPO cd 23 Wednesday 22nd - Super sensitive nips, large glob of EWCM!!?? when I wiped after the loo. Was like gelatine - (sorry TMI) - never experienced this before. Vivid dreams. Not sleeping too well.

3 DPO cd 24 Thurs 23rd - sore nips still. Had vivid dreams at night again, sensitive smell. 

4 DPO cd 25 Fri 24th - Nips slightly sore still. Vivid dreams. Disturbed sleep again. Very hungry. Gassy.

5 DPO cd 26 Sat 25th - vivid dreams again, and disturbed sleep, anxiousness. 

6 DPO cd 27 Sun 26th - vivid dreams again. Bloated. Tender bbs - (normal before AF), slight crampy twinges on left. Constipation.

7 DPO cd 28 Mon 27th vivid dreams again. Crampy twinges in the morning, bbs feeling fuller/bigger and nipples have a pinchy feeling. Constipation. Majorly bloated!

8 DPO cd 29 Tues 28th - vivid dreams. awoke in the night with an awful sore throat. coughed up some dark brown phlegm. Sore throat still in the morning and runny nose. A nasty large spot on my cheek that was hurting a lot, deep under the skin. Cold symptoms, body aches - generally feeling rough. Crampy feeling in eve and continued body aches.

9 DPO cd 30 Wed 29th - Had a dream that I got AF. Slight crampy feelings in back throughout the day. White lotiony cm - hardly any.

10 DPO cd 31 Thurs 30th - BFN with superdrug test and FMU. bbs feeling fuller, and slightly tender. Very low back pain - unusual.

11DPO cd 32 Fri 30th - Mild aches around lower back, top of thighs, and lower tummy. Bra seems too small. Bad headache in the evening this is a sign AF maybe on her way Feel very tired. A few tiny pimples appeared on chest - very unusual.

12DPO cd 33 Sat 1st - Vivid dreams. Slight aches at top of thigh. Sore throat again. BFN in the afternoon. Bbs def tender now. 

13DPO cd 34 Sun 2nd- Spotting began... 


and got progressively darker over 5 days. 

 
17DPO cd 39 - AF came on properly Thursday 6th


----------



## prickly

Youngmum - we are nearly neighbours lol! I'm in Newcastle! GL!:flower:


----------



## youngmamttc

prickly said:


> Youngmum - we are nearly neighbours lol! I'm in Newcastle! GL!:flower:

Oh wow :hi: 

Thank you! xx


----------



## loujay584

Im from newcastle too :) well, durham lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BlueMoonBubba said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing
> 
> 2 dpo-cramps started at night,fatigue,watery cm, right sided pain lasting about 10 mins
> 
> 3 dpo-cramps continue until this morning,lower back ache,skins feels dry, creamy/ewcm which is odd,headache all day.
> 
> 4 dpo-so thirsty, sore sore boobies,fingertips and toes are really cold,still cramping,feel fluttering in uterus area,pulling and tugging.
> 
> 5 dpo-ewcm with white streaks sudden lower back cramps,mildly cramping,face and back breakouts,thirsty.
> 
> 6 dpo-creamy stretchy cm, cramps,backache,craving carbs,boobs still sore,no sex drive,getting irritated easily.
> 
> 7 dpo-dry cm, boobs still hurt,back ache, cramps.
> 
> 8-9 dpo-yellowish ewcm, sore boobs, backache, major migraine, so sleepy and exhausted..
> 
> 10-11 dpo- nothing other than sore boobs sign of AF, mild cramps, bfn this morning at 11 dpo.
> 
> Disregard the test it's a fluke:cry: BFN todayClick to expand...


----------



## prickly

Hi LouJay!! :hi:

Well its not a :hangwashing: out day today for me...pouring with rain here and 12 dpo and absolutely all my positive looking symptoms disappeared as of yesterday morning :growlmad:- after a night of horrible tugging behind my belly button night of 10dpo (a symptom of past chem pregs with me)...accompanied by some sharp nipple stabbing...yesterday had some horrible nipping at side of my pelvis (also a pattern with my past chem pregs)...but otherwise nothing...appetite :munch: and moods back to normal, bloating all gone and no more cramping...had a lovely restful nights sleep last night (first one since O) and...

my temp started to rise past two days but has gone back down this morning...so I just know without testing that I've had another chem preg.

Ah well, I know at nearly age 42 the chances for me are slim and the risks of chem pregs and m/c are higher with older eggies...but I am still determined to keep trying as long as I am having regular cycles and ovulating which my charts are telling me I am! So...onwards and upwards...going to try progesterone cream supplementation after O next cycle (as I really do think my progesterone levels are low, hence my relatively flat, consistent low post O temps and soy isoflavone to give me a better / stronger ovulation.


----------



## poppygirl05

Made it to 15dpo. Do not feel like AF is coming at all.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Tmi!!


Having yellow sticky glue like cm..no sign of AF


----------



## youngmamttc

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Tmi!!
> 
> 
> Having yellow sticky glue like cm..no sign of AF


I've had a little bit of that and got my BFP yesterday and had it confirmed on a FRER today! GOOD LUCK!!! xx


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

youngmamttc said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Tmi!!
> 
> 
> Having yellow sticky glue like cm..no sign of AF
> 
> 
> I've had a little bit of that and got my BFP yesterday and had it confirmed on a FRER today! GOOD LUCK!!! xxClick to expand...

What dpo where you when you got your bfp?? I'm 11 dpo and no sign of a second line :cry:


----------



## youngmamttc

I was 9dpo when i got my first im 10dpo today. Although i had an implantation dip at 6 dpo so implanted super early! Your still in yet xx


----------



## Amy31

loujay584 said:


> Im from newcastle too :) well, durham lol

I am from Durham but now live in Aberdeenshire :thumbup:


----------



## Yazc

TTC Cycle 3 now so Im back :)

1dpo - feeling horrendously sick (too early to be pregnancy related I know!) feel odd down in my stomach like how I feel when I know AF is coming :/
2dpo - nothing really just woke up starving *update* now having LOTS of ewcm :S not sure if this means am now ovulating 2 days later than I thought.
3dpo - watery and ew cm. dry and flaking nipples. High cervix, soft in the middle.
4dpo - slight cramps in stomach like AF feeling. Very bloated. watery cm. kept swapping between feeling starving and feeling sick. Very fatigued and grouchy, just wanted to sleep all day.
5dpo - woke up at 4.30am starving and needing to pee. Cervix a little easier to find today but very squishy. Some ewcm. Very bloated.
6dpo - feeling nauseous this morning. very bloated. Cervix very high and soft. very tired, fell asleep early. Kept sneezing all day.
7dpo - couldn't eat my lunch, banging headache and very nauseous, kept heaving. Blobs of ewcm. Cervix a little easier to find and not as soft. After taking paracetamol my headache went but I was very nauseous after eating my dinner and heaving again. Felt weird all day down there.
8dpo - woke up with random aches and pains - back of my ankles and under my ribs. Slight ache in left boob like I have before AF. Strange feeling in lower stomach, slight discomfort. Very nauseous again after drinking cup of tea. Twinges and sudden pains in lower back in the evening.
9dpo - feel alot better today, no sickness last night and energy seemed to have gone right back up. Have a bad stomach though this morning :( IC test this morning with fmu - stark white BFN. No more ewcm, much thicker and whiter, cervix feels harder today.
10dpo - cervix softer again, bad headache. A few cramps.
11 dpo - BFN with fmu FRER. bad head and fatigued again. Cervix very high can hardly feel it. EWCM is back.
12dpo - woke up with headache again :( BFN with IC. Cervix still very high and hard to find.Lots of ewcm.
13dpo - no headache this morning. No boob ache which I normally have now before AF. BFN still though with IC. No ewcm, more thick and white.
AF due - getting some cramping so sure its on its way :(
1 day late - keeps switching between ewcm and thick white cm. No sign of AF yet. BFN on IC.
2 days late - got a few stomach cramps again this morning and feeling nauseous. Bad stomach :( Both boobs are feeling a little tender. Lots of ewcm. gums bled alot when brushing. More stomach cramps in the evening in right side. BFN
3 days late - Watery cm with clear clumps. Heartburn. Cervix still high and soft has been to the left for a couple of days. BFN. 3 days late but feels like AF is on its way.
4 days late - getting annoyed now want to find out why I am 5 days late. Some AF type cramps at night.
5 days late - more ewcm than ever had.More heartburn.
8 days late - still no sign of af :/ confused! still stringy ewcm. Cervix feels a little harder. 9 days late.
11 days late - bd last night, was extremely wet down there! bfn on clear blue digi. Boob ache has started so Im sure AF is on the way now.
13 days late - same symptoms, both boobs aching now, lots of spots, very wet.
14 days late - positive opk
16 days late - thought I was going to start spotting, cm thick and darker but then nothing.
25 days late - both boobs still hurting. 5 days until next af is due.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Love this.. so theraputic!

1dpo: lite spotting, lots EWCM
2dpo: lite spotting, lots EWCM
3dpo: headache, EWCM
4dpo: mild cramping lower abd
5dpo: lower back ache, lite spotting, groin pain/heaviness, minimal EWCM, food aversion to eggs
6dpo: lower back ache, min EWCM, watery CM, food aversion to eggs, creamy CM, very low cervix
7dpo: bloaty, mild crampy lower abd, migraine with nausea
8dpo: very irritable
9dpo: mild acne, mild cramps, migraine


----------



## day_dreamer

I'd been doing this for myself using a notes app...so glad I found this thread! :)

1 DPO: nothing noticed
2 DPO: nothing noticed
3 DPO: increase in acne
4 DPO: increase in acne
5 DPO: increase in cm, pinchy/pulley feelings by left hip bone, heartburn, low back ache, sore boobs, wind :haha: hot!!
6 DPO: slight pinchy/pulley feeling, back ache, hungry!! Growling stomach all day, nose bleed
7 DPO: nausea, couldn't finish cup of tea, left side lower back ache, nose bleed


----------



## HI5MOM

Hi Ladies,

I have been tracking my symptoms; especially CM and there is uniformity of some symptoms as follows:

1dpo: ewcm dries up and becomes rubbery
2-3dpo: no cm, dry
5 dpo: thick sticky white cm
6dpo - Twinges in lower abdomen, thick sticky white cm
7dpo - twinges continue...till chums, thick sticky white cm
8-9 dpo - my heart skips one big beat; like a palpitation and it has been happning every month for the past 3 on almost same dpo, sticky white cm
15po - gas, bloating, cramping
16dpo - cm sticky but not so thick, slightly watery, cramping
17-18dpo: watery cm turns dry, cramping more intense and then my chums arrive(29-30 day cycle)

today am 15dpo...expecting chums in the next two days,,...already got the bloating, and regular period cramps...fingers crossed this time, really wanted a February baby as my birthday is in Feb too...


----------



## MamaBear93

GREEN GREEN GREEN!!! heck yes!!!


----------



## Yazc

MamaBear93 said:


> GREEN GREEN GREEN!!! heck yes!!!

Congratulations!!! :yipee: A happy and healthy 9 months to you! x


----------



## sfish

1dpo ewcm lower cramps indiciting ov
3dpo lot of ewcm very strechy 
6dpo bit of cm not loads 
10dpo bleed for about an hour but only there when wiping no pad needed was brownish red 
11dpo some light brown cm only sometimes when i wipe 
12dpo only about 3 times when i wiped a little very light brown cm
13dpo tender boobs on and off
14dpo tender boobs but hardly no cm had slight dizzyness 
im due af around the 4th goin to test on monday really hoping for a bfp
15dpo been quite dry but today a little bit more creamy cm bit of cramping
16dpo i got two very faint bfp will test again in a day or two i want dark lines come on baby : )


----------



## youngmamttc

MamaBear93 said:


> GREEN GREEN GREEN!!! heck yes!!!

Congratss! H&H 9 month to you xx


----------



## stephj25

sfish said:


> 1dpo ewcm lower cramps indiciting ov
> 3dpo lot of ewcm very strechy
> 6dpo bit of cm not loads
> 10dpo bleed for about an hour but only there when wiping no pad needed was brownish red
> 11dpo some light brown cm only sometimes when i wipe
> 12dpo only about 3 times when i wiped a little very light brown cm
> 13dpo tender boobs on and off
> 14dpo tender boobs but hardly no cm
> im due af around the 4th goin to test on monday really hoping for a bfp

wow, how long is your luteal phase? didn't think we could have more than 15 days? good luck xx


----------



## sfish

erm not sure i count for 28 day cylce but i i ov at 11 days sometimes 10 rather than the typical 14days but i was on pill came off it got pregnant 1st month but had a early mc at 5wks that was on 8th may i ov around the 17th may docs said everything was bk to normal when i had scan no reason to wait so i just counted 28 days from the 8th may x


----------



## prickly

14dpo - no AF, but temp dip to coverline today..so expecting her later today / tomorrow. Haven't tested since BFN on 13dpo (not with fmu)...have had every symptom in the book with horrible cramping past 2-3 days and big cramping episode at 7-8dpo...both accompanied with sharp stabbing nipple 'fizzing' / pin pricks...have had headaches, bloating and backache from after O..days where I had no symptoms then days with loads...almost certain that if I had tested with fmu yesterday or today I would've got a chemical (as the sharp nipple stabbing with heavy cramping episodes are not something I could imagine / seek out and dont happen with me on non preg cycles...I had these with my past chemicals too)...ah well onwards and upwards!


----------



## sfish

i tested today four days early bfn hopin ive tested to early


----------



## positivevibes

MamaBear93 said:


> GREEN GREEN GREEN!!! heck yes!!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance: sticky vibes!! :dance:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

1 dpo-nothing

2 dpo-cramps started at night,fatigue,watery cm, right sided pain lasting about 10 mins

3 dpo-cramps continue until this morning,lower back ache,skins feels dry, creamy/ewcm which is odd,headache all day.

4 dpo-so thirsty, sore sore boobies,fingertips and toes are really cold,still cramping,feel fluttering in uterus area,pulling and tugging.

5 dpo-ewcm with white streaks sudden lower back cramps,mildly cramping,face and back breakouts,thirsty.

6 dpo-creamy stretchy cm, cramps,backache,craving carbs,boobs still sore,no sex drive,getting irritated easily.

7 dpo-dry cm, boobs still hurt,back ache, cramps.

8-9 dpo-yellowish ewcm, sore boobs, backache, major migraine, so sleepy and exhausted..

10-11 dpo- nothing other than sore boobs sign of AF, mild cramps, bfn this morning at 11 dpo.

12- dpo- yellow ewcm, cramps, sore boobs, tested fmu :bfp:


----------



## MamaBear93

positivevibes said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> GREEN GREEN GREEN!!! heck yes!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance: sticky vibes!! :dance:Click to expand...

Thank you!! AF is due today and no sign of her yet!! But then again it is only 8:55am here lol....Just waiting :coffee:


----------



## MamaBear93

Yazc said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> GREEN GREEN GREEN!!! heck yes!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! :yipee: A happy and healthy 9 months to you! xClick to expand...

Thank you DH and I are so stoked! Can't wait till the blood test confirms!! FX :coffee::cloud9:


----------



## MamaBear93

youngmamttc said:


> MamaBear93 said:
> 
> 
> GREEN GREEN GREEN!!! heck yes!!!
> 
> Congratss! H&H 9 month to you xxClick to expand...

Thank you!! I am so happy right now I could cry (more like I will cry at every little thing :haha: ) Can't wait to see the doc on Tuesday!!


----------



## lamago

What's a test with fmu?


----------



## Leti

lamago said:


> What's a test with fmu?

first morning urine


----------



## positivevibes

Congratulations on the :bfp: BlueMoonBubba!! 
:happydance: Sticky happy healthy baby vibes! :dance:


----------



## loujay584

Was reading this thread last week and i never thought i would replying with a GREEEN POST! 

 heres a little info on me with my symptoms to keep others hoping and staying strong for baby dust!
Im 26, married two year, been with hubby 8yr, had constant contraception in for 8 years inc implant... But had my 2yr old mirena coil removed 28th february.....think ive started to obbsess thinking it would take us years, and considering ovulation tests, best thing i did was keep track of my pregnancy amd stay in tune with body.... So here are my symptoms... You will have to excuse me but i didnt know when i ovulated or when i concieved....

1st day of cycle was 7th may....
Got BFP 1ST June, day AF was due.

Wednesday 19th was the first day i had a symptom- i felt a bubbly tickly feeling travel up to my belly button... 
Thursday 20th i woke up with a coldsore NEVER get them.
Everyday after that until now....
Lower dull back ache
Heavy AF cramp
Light crampy twinges
Cramping in
Ovaries
Almost no cm... Changed recently to thick white cm
Bloated
Waking up incredibly hungry! Im not a breakfast person usually!
No sore tender boobs
Tingly, sensations in nipples.
Boobs feel achy


I had a funny feeling i was pg over past week... Main thing was the cramping and no AF.... Usually when i cramp, my period instantly leaves the building! Everyday i was cramping. My mams well impressed ive been so in tune with body as she never took notice of any pg symptoms with us so early on...  impressed with myself that ive got a baby the size of a poppyseed in my tummy 

Xxx


----------



## teacup

Congratulations Loujay! :happydance: How exciting! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## wavescrash

wavescrash said:


> I did this last month after having my Implanon removed, thought I ovulated but looking back I'm pretty sure I didn't & any symptoms I had were just my body returning to normal. I forgot to turn my last post red but I'll find it after this & edit it.
> 
> I'm currently on CD19, I ovulated on CD14 and am now 5dpo. I'll probably start testing with some cheap internet dip tests around 8dpo. I've only tested & gotten a BFP a week after AF was due in my previous pregnancies (I have 2 daughters & had 2 m/c) so I'm excited/curious to see how early I can get my BFP. My first sign during my last pregnancy was total exhaustion, bouts of nausea, sore & veiny boobs so we shall see how things go this cycle.
> 
> 
> *O Day* - EWCM, ovulation pains
> *1-3dpo* - Nothing
> *4 dpo* - Completely exhausted later in the day
> *5 dpo* - Fatigue, headache
> *6 dpo* - Fatigue, vivid dream, gassy, temp spike
> *7 dpo* - Nausea early in the day (but probably due to eating too many Cheez-Its haha!), nothing else really
> *8 dpo* - Sleeplessness, vivid dreams, lower belly feels a bit more "full", noticed some pimples had randomly appeared, more emotional (cried over a movie that wasn't sad & over my pants ripping in the knee.)
> *9 dpo* - Gassy, sleeplessness, vivid dreams, constipated, slightly nauseous. _BFN on an IC with FMU._
> *10 dpo* - Bloated, gassy, tingling boobs, fatigued, constipated, decreased appetite. _BFN on an IC with FMU._
> *11 dpo* - Bloated, dull cramping, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, irritable, sleeplessness, vivid dreams, constipated, decreased appetite. _BFN on an IC with FMU._
> *12 dpo* - Bloated, gassy, boobs look a little more "full" than normal, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, irritable, moody, fatigued, vivid dreams, decreased appetite, nauseous. Increase in CM. _BFN on an IC with FMU. THINK I see a super faint line on an IC taken later in the day but can't really tell._
> *13 dpo* - Sleeplessness, boobs ache, nipples feel like they're on fire, very nauseous. Increase in CM. _I think I got a faint BFP on an IC with FMU and then another faint BFP this evening with a 10 hour hold._
> *14 dpo *- Sleeplessness, sore boobs, very nauseous. _Faint BFP on an IC with FMU followed by a BFP on a FRER also with FMU._
> 
> Very cautiously turning my post green... can't believe it!

Reposting this for those recently joining this thread, since my list is several pages back now. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## MamaBear93

Just wanted to let you ladies know! Even when you think you might be out and AF hasn't shown yet. You still have time and it is possible to have no CLEAR symptoms!!






MamaBear93 said:


> This is Dh and I's fourth cycle trying. I had my mirena removed in Feb and a chemical last cycle so hoping I can get a BFP this time around. I am at 7DPO now but I will start from O day.
> 
> May 17th- O day! - EWCM in the PM
> 
> May 18th- The real O day! - EWCM during the AM & PM
> 
> May 19th- 1DPO - EWCM again!
> 
> May 20th- 2DPO - nothing
> 
> May 21st- 3DPO - gas and bloating
> 
> May 22nd- 4DPO - gas and bloating, tingly bb's, dizzy when standing
> 
> May23rd - 5DPO - Crazy vivid dream, cramps, CWCM, gas, bloating, super hungry, and very thirsty, bb's still tingly, bfn on cheap dollar store test just for the heck of it, dizzy, indigestion/back up
> 
> May 24th- 6DPO - CWCM, headache, feel very hot, tired, bloated, smell everything gross, extra saliva, food tastes terrible but hungry as heck, thirsty, pain in left bb & both still tingly, swollen bb's, nauseous, feel like food is stuck in my tummy and not going down properly, bfn on another dollar store test just for fun, dizzy, mood swings, indigestion/back up, diarrhea, also bfn on FRER, sweaty, veins in chest area way more green DH confirmed he never saw them before, cramps last night for a few hours under bellybutton and around hips, felt hot had temp of 98.3 which is unusual for me (normally 97.0ish) but I felt like I was on fire, creamy cm
> 
> May 25th - 7DPO - BFN with FMU on FRER, cramping again, but no gas yet, back hurts a bit, super hungry, crying a lot, not really "feeling pregnant" yet though, sweaty, very very hot bb's which fill my hand much more than usual/swollen/tingly, creamy cm possible IB mixed in one time
> 
> May 26th - 8DPO - Another BFN on FRER, tired (took at nap today and that never happens), BB's feel really weird tingly/sore spots, backache, still very prominent veins on chest/BB's, Hot really really hot, BB's also still "swollen", emotional again, hungry, thirsty, creamy cm
> 
> May 27th - 9DPO - BFN w/FMU, had a dream that I died my hair red and it was awesome!, still feeling hot, emotional and very full feeling bb's but not sore which is the sign I am looking for, creamy cm, thirsty and hungry, crampy, backache, bloated. BFN with cheapie tonight...Things aren't looking so good for me this week. I am 99.9% positive that AF is on her way any day now.
> 
> May 28th - 10DPO - 2 BFN one AM and one PM, Symptoms were all in my head, They are gone now.
> 
> May 29th - 11DPO - Heavy bb's, cramps, loads of creamy CM
> 
> May 30th - 12DPO - Thought for sure I was out but suprize suprize!!! :bfp: this afternoon with a FRER and another two hours later!! Hoping this little bean sticks!!! I am nauseous, bb's still feel heavy, cramping, creamy cm again! backache.
> 
> May 31st - 13DPO - another :bfp: a little darker, my back still hurts, my nips are sensitive, I have had indigestion, I get nauseous mid-day, bb's still feel very heavy, feel hot, irritable, dizzy
> 
> June 1st - 14DPO - AF due day and she is a no show! Still that same symptoms as 13DPO, but checked my cervix and normally I can't feel it but I could today and it was closed as ever! In the PM I got the darkest lines I have ever seen on a FRER!
> 
> June 2nd - 15DPO - Just to be on the safe side took another FRER in the AM with FMU and got lines just as dark as last nights! Starting to feel very real, same symptoms as before... :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AngelWings215

Congrats on the BFP's ladies!!!!! Here's to hoping I'm next!


----------



## teacup

Congratulations wavescrash and mamabear! xx

Best wishes for healthy happy pregnancies! :dance:


Cycle day 34 and I'm still waiting for AF... BFN yesterday (12DPO) wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## younglove

:wave: Hey, I'm trying for #1 after a mmc last fall!

Here are my symptoms thus far:

O day - very strong cramps on the left side
2 dpo - fatigue
3 dpo - tender breasts
4 dpo - vaginal stinging, cramping, bloating
5 dpo - bloating and strong cramps, uncomfortable pressure and pulling from my uterus downward. It's a weird and unpleasant feeling. At first I thought I might have a bladder infection but it's more like pressure. More frequent urination. Heartburn. Creamy CM with yellow/green tinge.
6 dpo - creamy cm, light cramping and pinching on the left side, heartburn, frequent urination, lower backache (weird).
7 dpo - creamy yellow CM (not much CM though), had trouble sleeping, pinching in pelvis area, tender breasts, coffee tastes gross, I'm craving milk & meat (same as last preg)
8 dpo - cm is getting thicker, sore breasts, a bit of nausea, cranky, completely exhausted, sore muscles, craving protein
9 dpo - sore breasts, exhausted
10 dpo - sore back, breasts feel a bit bigger, a bit nauseous

Testing just for fun: BFN on 6, 7, 8 and 9 DPO 

BFP on 10 DPO on a pink frer!!! :happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean! :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## day_dreamer

day_dreamer said:


> I'd been doing this for myself using a notes app...so glad I found this thread! :)
> 
> 1 DPO: nothing noticed
> 2 DPO: nothing noticed
> 3 DPO: increase in acne
> 4 DPO: increase in acne
> 5 DPO: increase in cm, pinchy/pulley feelings by left hip bone, heartburn, low back ache, sore boobs, wind :haha: hot!!
> 6 DPO: slight pinchy/pulley feeling, back ache, hungry!! Growling stomach all day, nose bleed
> 7 DPO: nausea, couldn't finish cup of tea, left side lower back ache, nose bleed

Just turning this red...


----------



## crowstobe3

Hi Ladies just adding mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!

CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body

I think that's everything :wacko: hopefully I get to turn mine green soon! Oh and to add I had a d&c 8 weeks ago and have had on cycle since. This is our first and we only took two cycles when we did get our first :bfp: after 10 years of bc.

Good luck to all I really hope we see a lot of green! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## littleandlove

Ladies, I need help. PLEASE. IT'S URGENT!
My cycle is usually 32 days, making ovulation, Im assuming around day 18. In April, my period started on the 14th, and in May, it didnt start until the 18th. Yesterday and the day before and possibly the day before that, I had some minor ewcm, its turned back to creamy and lotion like today. Did I ovulate early? I BDd when it was ewcm. Im really confused it if I ovulated or not?


----------



## sfish

1dpo ewcm lower cramps indiciting ov
3dpo lot of ewcm very strechy 
6dpo bit of cm not loads 
10dpo bleed for about an hour but only there when wiping no pad needed was brownish red 
11dpo some light brown cm only sometimes when i wipe 
12dpo only about 3 times when i wiped a little very light brown cm
13dpo tender boobs on and off
14dpo tender boobs but hardly no cm had slight dizzyness 
im due af around the 4th goin to test on monday really hoping for a bfp
15dpo been quite dry but today a little bit more creamy cm bit of cramping
16dpo i got two very faint bfp will test again in a day or two i want dark lines come on baby : )
i did a clear blue digital this morn was sick of line spotting lol and got my bfp pregnant 1 to 2 weeks yessss please be a sticky


----------



## hns117

I don't know when or if I o'd, so I will do mine based on cycle day. My Cycles at the moment are usually between 25-30 days long, more recently they are closer to 27-29days, but hey-ho...

CD 25 - Nothing
CD 26 - Feeling a little bit tired
CD 27 - Feeling very depressed, very sad and emotional. I want to cry and scream at everybody. I've got a bit of lower back pain, and feel really tired. Needed to take a nap.
CD 28 - Depressed, very emotional and sad again. Don't want to be around anybody. A little bit bloated, and started getting some cramps today. AF must be on the way.
CD 29 - Feeling bloated and sleepy. Feeling a little frisky today too... Upset stomach.
CD 30 - Some little cramps on and off, feeling like I wanna eat lots today. Still tired. Still got upset stomach. Bad skin, weird taste in my mouth.
CD 31 - Emotional, Sleepy, Hungry. Bad back, very bloated, still upset stomach. Really, really bad heartburn last night, it stung my throat. RIDICULOUS GAS ALL DAY! 
CD 32 - Bad skin, sore back, average bloating, sleepy. Nipples hurt today, they feel bruised to the touch
CD 33 - Where is AF?? Mild bloating, bad skin, sore back, sleepy still and a little emotional. Nipples still hurt, boobs feel a little fuller, slightly tender around the sides/ edges. Mouth is really dry and tastes weird - like really bad breath last couple of days, Heartburn on and off and is very uncomfortable and its so bad it makes me cough. Still REALLY gassy - it's not natural!
CD 34 - Tired, Bloated, Emotional, Sore back, Cranky and Fed up
CD 35 - Still gassy *sigh* and still cramping on and off, on and off, lots of creamy white CM up there when I checked for any pink tinges. Tired, want to go to sleep all the time. Very emotional, happy to depressed, laughing to welling up. My skin is itchy all over. Craved Dippy hard boiled eggs and soldiers today!. Not had that in years lol!
CD 36 - Nearly threw up instantly when I opened the fridge and got a whiff of crabsticks in there... STILL tired, STILL bloated, STILL cramping on and off. Skin is still rubbish, Boiling hot on and off, and now am a little constipated...
CD 37 - Officially the longest cycle I have ever had.. Feel extremely moody, snapping at BF for every little thing one minute, all lovey dovey over him the next. STILL tired, STILL cramping, STILL bloated... bad skin... The gas has not stopped or subsided. Still getting horrible tastes in my mouth - yuck. Still creamy white CM up there. No AF pinkness at all.
CD 38 - (5th June '13) Bad taste in mouth, cramping, really tired, bloated, gassy, fed up and cant stop thinking about my "maybe-baby". Getting to the point where I'm scared to take a test...

CD 39 - gassy, bad tastes, randomly smelling things that are horrible (bf's sandwich made me gag from other side of the room, sleepy. EXTREMELY emotional today... over the moon at being offered a new job, but wanting to cry because I feel so sad? Teared up 3 times during 1 show... Surprisingly think my boobs are looking different to the norm! Tips of nipples seem to be getting lighter and lighter (white in colour) while at the base it looks like a bruised purply/pink colour. Areolas seem to be more defined around the edges, and maybe slightly darker than normal. New veins on one of my breasts, and also seem to be getting little bumps around the breast. Starting to freak myself out now... Im still bloated, still cramping on and off, still keep getting a really sore back. Bf seemed worried for me today due to my moods..

Cycle day 40 - still feeling the same. I just feel so weird and confused. Took a test with FMU and got BFN... don't know what to think!
Cycle day 41 - Lots of cramping, actually quite painful. Started spotting bright red blood. Later that evening the bleeding/spotting stopped for a few hours and was replaced by extremely painful cramping, thought I was dying. Made my whole body tense and ache, got a headache and felt nauseous. Was horrible. Slept all through the night until midday the next day.
Cycle day 42 - Still feeling crappy but looks like AF is in full flow, no turning back. Its gross and horrible and I hate AF. Looks like a sunday in bed all day kind of day...


----------



## RedRose19

cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm 
ovulation confirmed on cd 24!

1-2 dpo nothing really 
3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi guys well I just wanna let you know hw I got on this month
1 dpo creamy cm
2 dpo more creamy cm seems abundant
3 dpo creamy cm and ache in right breast
4 dpo thick snot yellow like cm(Sorry)
5 Dpo bloated:( 
6 thick sont like cm streaked with blood 
7 dpo nothing to report
8dpo more yucky cm migraine( first one since my son was Born generally feel yuck 
9dpo more pink cm achy breast just feel yuck tummy cramps fell also at 5 pm woke at nine went up to bed slept all night ade silly mistakes at ork one Gil asked if I was pregnant...
10 dpo bfn I thought I was out when I experienced pink cm only tested cos of tiredness
11 dpo cramps achy back wet cm kept feeling like af was here after aqua aerobic I felt nausea
12dpo achy back tummy cramps, eggy burp wind you Name it i got it, any way felt rough all morning joked to my sister in law that if I ont come back from loo call an ambulance ,
Any way tested ith a digital an it say pregnant 1-2 weeks :D 
Sorry if I went on a bit 

Loads of baby dust to you all


----------



## AngelWings215

*Now on CD 46 no sign of AF. Still sore boobs from time to time and creamy CM. Looked today and it looks like I have what I call my "period" pimple so maybe AF is on its way? Still holding out hope though until AF rears its head! FX'ed*


----------



## murphy0690

Hi ladies! I am new to this site, but i think my friends are getting tired of me talking to them about the gross factors (im the only one ttc right now, so the details are a bit tmi for them lol). My DH and I had a surprise BFP a month ago but we miscarried so we have decided to start trying :). As it is the first month and i scarcely bled after the MC, I am not sure of when I ovulated. AF is due on the 10th or 11th, and I am going crazy, I swear I have never paid so much attention to my body! Normally I don't have any AF symptoms until the moment it starts I will get a surge in cramps that KILL me. This month that is not the case, and I am hopeful to get a BFP. 

after I think I O'd, I was positive we weren't since nothing felt different. However, the further I get, the weirder I become. I keep having twinges in my pelvic are and waves of nausea. In addition, I keep getting headaches from behind my ears to my forehead. I also have been smelling things a little better and have had the most vivid dreams and nightmares for the past 5 days. 3 days ago I started getting an extreme amount of watery slightly cloudy CM. It is to the point where I feel like I am wetting myself at times (sorry tmi). My BMs go from extreme constipation to diarrhea and I am super gassy all the time. I have also gotten emotional over small or silly things when normally I am extremely level headed. Final symptom for me is my exhaustion, and my body feels SO fatigued even when i first wake up and my eyes constantly feel dry and tired.

is anyone else having symptoms like this? I took a text yesterday cause I caved and it was a BFN. I don't know how some of you have done the TWW for months in a row, it is driving me bonkers!

UPDATE 1:today i am running hot and absolutely exhausted. I should be on dpo-9 or 10. I am waiting til the :witch: is officially late to test. today i had more cramping then i have been having as if AF is on the way, but more mild. I am also severely emotional to the point where i nearly started crying over the time because i still had two hours of work. we will see what happens! the temptation to test is almost irresistable, but i don't want a :bfn: that is false to squash me when there is still a chance. FX that the :witch: stays away!

UDPATE 2: 10 or 11 dpo -- oh dear lord my lower back and hips are KILLING ME! :cry: they feel so achey today. also when i started eating my breakfast it way oh so delicious, but after near half was gone, i am starting to feel woozy and had to take a break from it. I still feel I am running a little warmer than normal, but havent had any hot flashes yet today. my hands/arms and legs/feet have been getting tingly then numb then tingley again. anyone else experience this? I am thinking it must have to do with the aches in my back since it isn't normal. I keep getting mild cramps as if AF is about to show up, but then there is absolutely no sign of her when i go to the bathroom, and i most definitely am experiencing my CM than normal for this late in my cycle, and its creamy (sorry tmi). My lower abdomen feels full today. not sure if its the gas or a bun beginning to cook in my oven lol, but i am starting to feel like maybe this is my month. only time will tell, the suspense is driving me nuts!

UPDATE 3: 11 or 12 dpo -- feel like crud. :cry: my stomach has been upset all day. i have acne on my face for the first time in months. i feel sick every time after i eat. fmu poas and it was neg but there was a weird slanted line at the bottom. starting to feel like its not gonna happen but dunno why i feel like crap in that case. :shrug: :dohh: :cry:

:dust:


----------



## Kuawen

Oh definitely want to get in on this. This is a great thread!

1DPO: lightheadedness/fatigue, EWCM, twinging and very small cramps both sides and especially uterus, sore lower abs, hot flashed once, heightened sense of smell (today and four days prior), sour smelling urine, sudden and intense headaches that come and go, bleeding gums


----------



## crowstobe3

littleandlove said:


> Ladies, I need help. PLEASE. IT'S URGENT!
> My cycle is usually 32 days, making ovulation, Im assuming around day 18. In April, my period started on the 14th, and in May, it didnt start until the 18th. Yesterday and the day before and possibly the day before that, I had some minor ewcm, its turned back to creamy and lotion like today. Did I ovulate early? I BDd when it was ewcm. Im really confused it if I ovulated or not?

Hi Littleandlove, I'm still kind of new to all this stuff but from my experience when I used an OPK test it was positive on CD13 with EWCM then negative CD14 having clear CM after that so I would assume maybe you have already ovulated? Because now my CM is watery/creamy and I am past ovulation. However everyone is different and I would always bd in case as you don't wanna miss your window :thumbup: Maybe you should start using opks if your not sure when you ovulate.


----------



## crowstobe3

Jelly.Bean said:


> I saw this on a different website and thought that it was an awesome idea. I know that there are threads on here where you can compare symptoms. But you can't be sure of who ended up pregnant and who didn't unless you go through the countless number of pages and read all of the posts.
> 
> So here are the rules:
> 
> - Only make ONE post about your DPO and symptoms
> 
> - Edit/update your post when you have more signs/symptoms to share
> 
> - State what DPO you are and the signs/symptoms that you are experiencing on that day
> 
> - Make sure to update your post when you do get AF or a bfp
> 
> When you get AF, turn your text red, if you get a BFP, turn your text green for easier obsessing
> 
> That way we can stalk those that get BFPs, we can obsess over your symptoms during the 2ww!


Sorry I'm new to this site, how do you edit/update your post? I can't see anything to do so only to reply on incl my quote?


----------



## hns117

crowstobe3 said:


> Jelly.Bean said:
> 
> 
> I saw this on a different website and thought that it was an awesome idea. I know that there are threads on here where you can compare symptoms. But you can't be sure of who ended up pregnant and who didn't unless you go through the countless number of pages and read all of the posts.
> 
> So here are the rules:
> 
> - Only make ONE post about your DPO and symptoms
> 
> - Edit/update your post when you have more signs/symptoms to share
> 
> - State what DPO you are and the signs/symptoms that you are experiencing on that day
> 
> - Make sure to update your post when you do get AF or a bfp
> 
> When you get AF, turn your text red, if you get a BFP, turn your text green for easier obsessing
> 
> That way we can stalk those that get BFPs, we can obsess over your symptoms during the 2ww!
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm new to this site, how do you edit/update your post? I can't see anything to do so only to reply on incl my quote?Click to expand...


Hiya, I think this way works just fine, especially if your post ends up quite a way back.. but to edit, if you look at your original post you should see the first button at the end of your post says "edit" you can click that and then add your updates and changes etc.. I think I am going to do both as I like how you have your original quoted in the newer post :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm 
ovulation confirmed on cd 24!

1-2 dpo nothing really 
3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm


i really feel pregnant hard to explain but im thinking this cycle is for me!


----------



## murphy0690

RedRose19 said:


> cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm
> ovulation confirmed on cd 24!
> 
> 1-2 dpo nothing really
> 3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
> 4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
> 5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
> 6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm
> 
> 
> i really feel pregnant hard to explain but im thinking this cycle is for me!

sounds promising! :happydance: I was feeling that way this cycle, but the closer I get to AF arrival date the more anxious I get! Are you having any tenderness in your belly? Last night DH and I were in bed cuddling and his arm on my belly was causing me to feel like someone was pushing on my bladder/uterus, and as though my uterus was tight and pushing right back. :shrug: anyway, FX for you! 

good luck to all and lots of :dust:


----------



## teacup

teacup said:


> 1 DPO cd 22 - nothing
> 
> 2 DPO cd 23 Wednesday 22nd - Super sensitive nips, large glob of EWCM!!?? when I wiped after the loo. Was like gelatine - (sorry TMI) - never experienced this before. Vivid dreams. Not sleeping too well.
> 
> 3 DPO cd 24 Thurs 23rd - sore nips still. Had vivid dreams at night again, sensitive smell.
> 
> 4 DPO cd 25 Fri 24th - Nips slightly sore still. Vivid dreams. Disturbed sleep again. Very hungry. Gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO cd 26 Sat 25th - vivid dreams again, and disturbed sleep, anxiousness.
> 
> 6 DPO cd 27 Sun 26th - vivid dreams again. Bloated. Tender bbs - (normal before AF), slight crampy twinges on left. Constipation.
> 
> 7 DPO cd 28 Mon 27th vivid dreams again. Crampy twinges in the morning, bbs feeling fuller/bigger and nipples have a pinchy feeling. Constipation. Majorly bloated!
> 
> 8 DPO cd 29 Tues 28th - vivid dreams. awoke in the night with an awful sore throat. coughed up some dark brown phlegm. Sore throat still in the morning and runny nose. A nasty large spot on my cheek that was hurting a lot, deep under the skin. Cold symptoms, body aches - generally feeling rough. Crampy feeling in eve and continued body aches.
> 
> 9 DPO cd 30 Wed 29th - Had a dream that I got AF. Slight crampy feelings in back throughout the day. White lotiony cm - hardly any.
> 
> 10 DPO cd 31 Thurs 30th - BFN with superdrug test and FMU. bbs feeling fuller, and slightly tender. Very low back pain - unusual.
> 
> 11DPO cd 32 Fri 30th - Mild aches around lower back, top of thighs, and lower tummy. Bra seems too small. Bad headache in the evening this is a sign AF maybe on her way Feel very tired. A few tiny pimples appeared on chest - very unusual.
> 
> 12DPO cd 33 Sat 1st - Vivid dreams. Slight aches at top of thigh. Sore throat again. BFN in the afternoon. Bbs def tender now.
> 
> 13DPO cd 34 Sun 2nd- Spotting began...
> 
> 
> and got progressively darker over 5 days.
> 
> 
> 17DPO cd 39 - AF came on properly Thursday 6th

Gone red. :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

murphy0690 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm
> ovulation confirmed on cd 24!
> 
> 1-2 dpo nothing really
> 3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
> 4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
> 5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
> 6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm
> 
> 
> i really feel pregnant hard to explain but im thinking this cycle is for me!
> 
> sounds promising! :happydance: I was feeling that way this cycle, but the closer I get to AF arrival date the more anxious I get! Are you having any tenderness in your belly? Last night DH and I were in bed cuddling and his arm on my belly was causing me to feel like someone was pushing on my bladder/uterus, and as though my uterus was tight and pushing right back. :shrug: anyway, FX for you!
> 
> good luck to all and lots of :dust:Click to expand...


heya thanks well my son jumped on my stomach this morning and i thought i was going to wet myself lol! and ive been so bloated my lower tum does feel sensitive with pressure but mostly its my boobs that are killing me, they hurt jus being in a bra!! ive had to put on my pregnancy bra on!


----------



## murphy0690

RedRose19 said:


> murphy0690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm
> ovulation confirmed on cd 24!
> 
> 1-2 dpo nothing really
> 3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
> 4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
> 5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
> 6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm
> 
> 
> i really feel pregnant hard to explain but im thinking this cycle is for me!
> 
> sounds promising! :happydance: I was feeling that way this cycle, but the closer I get to AF arrival date the more anxious I get! Are you having any tenderness in your belly? Last night DH and I were in bed cuddling and his arm on my belly was causing me to feel like someone was pushing on my bladder/uterus, and as though my uterus was tight and pushing right back. :shrug: anyway, FX for you!
> 
> good luck to all and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heya thanks well my son jumped on my stomach this morning and i thought i was going to wet myself lol! and ive been so bloated my lower tum does feel sensitive with pressure but mostly its my boobs that are killing me, they hurt jus being in a bra!! ive had to put on my pregnancy bra on!Click to expand...

:winkwink: well the tatas causing trouble is a pretty good sign! mine arent causing issue, but they never really hurt even when i was going through puberty when i was younger, so i am not counting myself out of the race yet. the only thing about them is they feel more full and my nipps seem a little more sensitive than they normally feel :happydance: That sounds sort of like my belly. i am hoping that these are good signs. are you planning to test at 9dpo, or wait to miss the :witch: ?


----------



## murphy0690

teacup said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 1 DPO cd 22 - nothing
> 
> 2 DPO cd 23 Wednesday 22nd - Super sensitive nips, large glob of EWCM!!?? when I wiped after the loo. Was like gelatine - (sorry TMI) - never experienced this before. Vivid dreams. Not sleeping too well.
> 
> 3 DPO cd 24 Thurs 23rd - sore nips still. Had vivid dreams at night again, sensitive smell.
> 
> 4 DPO cd 25 Fri 24th - Nips slightly sore still. Vivid dreams. Disturbed sleep again. Very hungry. Gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO cd 26 Sat 25th - vivid dreams again, and disturbed sleep, anxiousness.
> 
> 6 DPO cd 27 Sun 26th - vivid dreams again. Bloated. Tender bbs - (normal before AF), slight crampy twinges on left. Constipation.
> 
> 7 DPO cd 28 Mon 27th vivid dreams again. Crampy twinges in the morning, bbs feeling fuller/bigger and nipples have a pinchy feeling. Constipation. Majorly bloated!
> 
> 8 DPO cd 29 Tues 28th - vivid dreams. awoke in the night with an awful sore throat. coughed up some dark brown phlegm. Sore throat still in the morning and runny nose. A nasty large spot on my cheek that was hurting a lot, deep under the skin. Cold symptoms, body aches - generally feeling rough. Crampy feeling in eve and continued body aches.
> 
> 9 DPO cd 30 Wed 29th - Had a dream that I got AF. Slight crampy feelings in back throughout the day. White lotiony cm - hardly any.
> 
> 10 DPO cd 31 Thurs 30th - BFN with superdrug test and FMU. bbs feeling fuller, and slightly tender. Very low back pain - unusual.
> 
> 11DPO cd 32 Fri 30th - Mild aches around lower back, top of thighs, and lower tummy. Bra seems too small. Bad headache in the evening this is a sign AF maybe on her way Feel very tired. A few tiny pimples appeared on chest - very unusual.
> 
> 12DPO cd 33 Sat 1st - Vivid dreams. Slight aches at top of thigh. Sore throat again. BFN in the afternoon. Bbs def tender now.
> 
> 13DPO cd 34 Sun 2nd- Spotting began...
> 
> 
> and got progressively darker over 5 days.
> 
> 
> 17DPO cd 39 - AF came on properly Thursday 6th
> 
> Gone red. :cry:Click to expand...

sorry to here that teacup! :hugs: better luck next cycle :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

well my cycles are irregular so i will prob wait til im 9/10 dpo! so sunday/monday how about you?


----------



## Left wonderin

Anyone experience hip pain ever?


----------



## murphy0690

RedRose19 said:


> well my cycles are irregular so i will prob wait til im 9/10 dpo! so sunday/monday how about you?

I am waiting til AF is late. when i miscarried i didn't get a BFP til three days after, and i don't want to get disappointed over a BFN for testing too soon. so probably tuesday or wednesday i will test. the suspense is killing me. today i am definitely running hotter than normal, and i have been exhausted with a headache and having pelvic twinges. im praying that its something growing and not the :witch: rearing her ugly head. I normally only cramp minutes before i start so my fingers are still crossed :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

fingers crossed my biggest sign for me is my boobs going from tender and gradually gettinger sorer and sorer and now it feels like someones punched me in the boob! haha :rofl:


----------



## murphy0690

RedRose19 said:


> fingers crossed my biggest sign for me is my boobs going from tender and gradually gettinger sorer and sorer and now it feels like someones punched me in the boob! haha :rofl:

haha! well hopefully we will both get our :bfp: early next week. i am so tempted to test early, it is driving me nuts!


----------



## murphy0690

Left wonderin said:


> Anyone experience hip pain ever?

definitely! i am prone to hip pain from sciatica, but the aches i have been having in my hips are totally different than normal. almost feels like people are playing tug-o-war with my hips. :cry:


----------



## crowstobe3

crowstobe3 said:


> Hi Ladies just adding mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!
> 
> CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
> 1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
> 4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
> 5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
> 6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
> 7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
> Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
> 
> I think that's everything :wacko: hopefully I get to turn mine green soon! Oh and to add I had a d&c 8 weeks ago and have had on cycle since. This is our first and we only took two cycles when we did get our first :bfp: after 10 years of bc.
> 
> Good luck to all I really hope we see a lot of green! :thumbup::happydance:

8DPO - Temp jump by .3C ? feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling I am going to get BFP but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see AF just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:


----------



## sfish

im back i had a faint bfp mon a bfp wed on clear blue digital and thurs a bfn now im on af : ( and i had a mc at 5 week at beginning of may but i do have 3 children and havent had a problems before so back to ttc
cd1 af


----------



## RedRose19

cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm 
ovulation confirmed on cd 24!

1-2 dpo nothing really 
3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm
7dpo early yet for me but woke with sore boobs and sore lower back! im cramps on and off temp remaining high no change in the last few days though!


----------



## AshNTom

I dont temp or use opks, Peak ewcm was CD12 so we will go with that as the big o, I felt pains so I'm 98% sure it happened then

1dpo- cp;soft medium open wet, cm: creamy

2dpo- cp; soft medium medium wet, cm:creamy

3dpo- soft high open wet, cm: ewcm/creamy, bd'd in case of ov due to ewcm

4dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy,Sore left boob, pulsing on outside, Pinching lower left abdomen, Stabbing feeling in left boob, right side

5dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy/sticky ,Sore left boob, pulsing on outside, Pinching lower left abdomen, Stabbing feeling in left boob, right side, bd'd just coz lol

6dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy/sticky, Pinching on left ovary last night and all of today, sitting, standing and laying down... Can still feel it, Stabbing in left boob continuing, loss of sex drive

7dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, Pinching on left ovary last night and all of today, sitting, standing and laying down... Can still feel it but not as much as yesterday. Pinching is More central but favours the left, minor dull ache in lower back. Mild dizzy spell/lightheaded ness when walking, feeling fine after.Stabbing in left boob continuing, nipples tingling, loss of sex drive

8dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, feeling very crampy sort of like af but not, loose stool (tmi), feeling like I constantly needed to go number 2(tmi again), OH bought me macias but I couldn't eat it, it tasted peppery, word I know.... Even the hash brown. Nipples tingling,exhausted, had a nana nap on th couch, feeling like sprt lf like af will be here any minute, please stay away!!

9dpo- feeling very crampy sort of like af but not, loose stool (tmi), feeling like I constantly needed to go number 2(tmi again), nipples tingling, hungry/starving, then I would eat a tonne of food, be full, then I'd be starving again within 10 minutes,uterus/cervix cramps after sex, central and quite uncomfortable

10dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, feeling like I constantly needed to go number 2(tmi again),but never did, hungry for toast, 12 slices in a matter of hours yesterday, 2 nana naps today on the couch, extreme nausea, and headaches hat vanished without any reason, very warm today, woke up sweaty, it'd winter here! Normally hen checking cm, I have to go right up to my cervix, today tho, cm is just sort of sitting there t the entrance.... It's more like milk now thn cream or lotion.... It's weird....
Also when I pee, I'm feeling pressure down there when I push that last little bit out if you know what I mean?? My belly button is being pulled from the inside and for the first time in my tww ever, I've got a voice in my head every time I havea shower saying "is it too hot for baby?" And when my fiancée was olaupying with my belly and tapping it The voice was saying "don't let him do that, you might lose the baby" I'm thinking wtf?!?!? I've never ever had these sort of thoughts before. GASSY GASSY GASSY!!!! 

11dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, nana nap again, Also when I pee, I'm feeling pressure down there when I push that last little bit out if you know what I mean?? My belly button is being pulled from the inside, twinges down low and two or three cramps that just about doubled me over, but definitely not like af cramps, nipples tingling, bbs aching, very gassy again

12dpo- gassy, crampy, not hungry, lots and lots of creamy discharge, like, everywhere!!!! sleepy (didnt wake up til 1:30PM, and am about to curl up in bed at 8PM, 

13dpo- soft high closed wet, cm:creamy, lots of it, I didn't let myself have. Nana nap today and was exhausted, by 5pm, and was forcing my eyes open at 7pm. Bit crampy twingey, gassy

14dpo- indigestion, craving for burger rings, lots of creamy cm, with ewcm, I can't lean against anything, I bumped my belly a few times and it felt weird. Exhausted, in bed by 6pm on a Saturday night

15dpo- bfn

I plan on testing the day af I due as I'm very regular, 7 am nd bam she's there, that date will be the 19th.


----------



## Left wonderin

sfish said:


> im back i had a faint bfp mon a bfp wed on clear blue digital and thurs a bfn now im on af : ( and i had a mc at 5 week at beginning of may but i do have 3 children and havent had a problems before so back to ttc
> cd1 af

God that's tough :( I'm sorry maybe was a chemical ? . Doesn't make it any easier xxxxxxxx hope next month you get your BFP xxxx


----------



## baby a.s.h

I am really new to this and hope I am doing it right!
Hubby and I have been trying to conceive since last November with no results. I am normally a 34-36 day cycle.

This cycle I tried the ovulation Kit just for fun on cd 30 and got a positive. I tried for the next 3 days and it was still positive. So I think I ovulated on cd 34-35

4 dpo- cold chills suddenly in the day. Slight temp in the night
5 dpo - sore throat, body feeling hot but no temp
6 dpo - felt like eating whatever I saw on tv. When hubby didn't get what I wanted, blew up and cried. Twitches felt in both sides near the ovaries
7 dpo - boobs starting to feel sore, gassy, cranky feeling. Feels like af is coming. Tried testing but bfn.

Hoping it's too early. Keeping my fingers really crossed!!!


----------



## london2013

Ladies, do not give up hope for the BFP just yet. I was 15 days late for my period before I got my BFP! 

My only symptoms were fatigue and cramping. I did not get sore boobs until the day of my BFP. I just thought my period was being weird because I felt as if I was about to start my period and then I got my BFP! I am just now 7 weeks along.

My question is have any of you ladies just known what the sex of your baby was going to be because I feel as if mine is a girl. I have horrible acne, already have a small bump, and incredibly bad heartburn.


----------



## AngelWings215

london2013 said:


> Ladies, do not give up hope for the BFP just yet. I was 15 days late for my period before I got my BFP!
> 
> My only symptoms were fatigue and cramping. I did not get sore boobs until the day of my BFP. I just thought my period was being weird because I felt as if I was about to start my period and then I got my BFP! I am just now 7 weeks along.
> 
> My question is have any of you ladies just known what the sex of your baby was going to be because I feel as if mine is a girl. I have horrible acne, already have a small bump, and incredibly bad heartburn.

*Is this your 1st? I am 2 weeks late today. I've taken 2 tests so far and both were BFN's. How many times did you test prior to getting your BFP? 
They say heartburn determines the amount of hair your baby will be born with not the sex. I had a lot of heartburn and I have a son. 

When was your last AF?*


----------



## RedRose19

cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm 
ovulation confirmed on cd 24!

1-2 dpo nothing really 
3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm
7dpo early yet for me but woke with sore boobs and sore lower back! im cramps on and off temp remaining high no change in the last few days though!
8dpo huge temp spike!!, still creamy cm, feeling so sick, can barely eat anything, peeing more, my tea churned my tummy just like with my soon, sore boobs and irritated lol


----------



## sfish

thank u hun hopefully nxt month i will have a bfp with a sticky bean xx


----------



## baby a.s.h

baby a.s.h said:


> I am really new to this and hope I am doing it right!
> Hubby and I have been trying to conceive since last November with no results. I am normally a 34-36 day cycle.
> 
> This cycle I tried the ovulation Kit just for fun on cd 30 and got a positive. I tried for the next 3 days and it was still positive. So I think I ovulated on cd 34-35
> 
> 4 dpo- cold chills suddenly in the day. Slight temp in the night
> 5 dpo - sore throat, body feeling hot but no temp
> 6 dpo - felt like eating whatever I saw on tv. When hubby didn't get what I wanted, blew up and cried. Twitches felt in both sides near the ovaries
> 7 dpo - boobs starting to feel sore, gassy, cranky feeling. Feels like af is coming. Tried testing but bfn.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping it's too early. Keeping my fingers really crossed!!!

Just found out from my hubby's sperm analysis that his morphology is only 2%. dun think there will be any bfp this cycle


----------



## Left wonderin

The last few days have been a rollercoster ! On 10dpo while checking m cervix had some brown cm , more on 11dpo but stringy like old blood . For sure I felt AF on the way but way to early not due till Wednesday . Not knowing was killing me so I tested with fmu and got a BFP :) 

Now its early days so trying to be reasonable about it lol . My symptoms were ( only now being identified as symptoms ) 7 DPO had a weird sharp stabbing pain on my left hand side only lasted seconds but made me jump . Have had hip pain like I banged into something and bruised myself since 8dpo . Was thinking wtf ? Had a headache lasted all night 10dpo , weeing constantly in the last two days and boobs tingling on and off but not sore .

Good luck everyone :) hope this one is a sticky for me :)


----------



## younglove

younglove said:


> :wave: Hey, I'm trying for #1 after a mmc last fall!
> 
> Here are my symptoms thus far:
> 
> O day - very strong cramps on the left side
> 2 dpo - fatigue
> 3 dpo - tender breasts
> 4 dpo - vaginal stinging, cramping, bloating
> 5 dpo - bloating and strong cramps, uncomfortable pressure and pulling from my uterus downward. It's a weird and unpleasant feeling. At first I thought I might have a bladder infection but it's more like pressure. More frequent urination. Heartburn. Creamy CM with yellow/green tinge.
> 6 dpo - creamy cm, light cramping and pinching on the left side, heartburn, frequent urination, lower backache (weird).
> 7 dpo - creamy yellow CM (not much CM though), had trouble sleeping, pinching in pelvis area, tender breasts, coffee tastes gross, I'm craving milk & meat (same as last preg)
> 8 dpo - cm is getting thicker, sore breasts, a bit of nausea, cranky, completely exhausted, sore muscles, craving protein
> 9 dpo - little CM, sore breasts, exhausted (fell asleep before 8)
> 10 dpo - sore back, breasts feel a bit bigger, a bit nauseous
> 
> Testing just for fun: BFN on 6, 7, 8 and 9 DPO
> 
> BFP on 10 DPO on a pink frer!!! :happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean! :)

Got my bfp this morning!!


----------



## RedRose19

congrats ladies i think i got a faint bfp this morning but it could be an evap i hope 2mor its darker! i wont be turning it green untill i def a dark line! lol


----------



## AngelWings215

younglove said:


> younglove said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hey, i'm trying for #1 after a mmc last fall!
> 
> Here are my symptoms thus far:
> 
> O day - very strong cramps on the left side
> 2 dpo - fatigue
> 3 dpo - tender breasts
> 4 dpo - vaginal stinging, cramping, bloating
> 5 dpo - bloating and strong cramps, uncomfortable pressure and pulling from my uterus downward. It's a weird and unpleasant feeling. At first i thought i might have a bladder infection but it's more like pressure. More frequent urination. Heartburn. Creamy cm with yellow/green tinge.
> 6 dpo - creamy cm, light cramping and pinching on the left side, heartburn, frequent urination, lower backache (weird).
> 7 dpo - creamy yellow cm (not much cm though), had trouble sleeping, pinching in pelvis area, tender breasts, coffee tastes gross, i'm craving milk & meat (same as last preg)
> 8 dpo - cm is getting thicker, sore breasts, a bit of nausea, cranky, completely exhausted, sore muscles, craving protein
> 9 dpo - little cm, sore breasts, exhausted (fell asleep before 8)
> 10 dpo - sore back, breasts feel a bit bigger, a bit nauseous
> 
> testing just for fun: Bfn on 6, 7, 8 and 9 dpo
> 
> bfp on 10 dpo on a pink frer!!! :happydance: Hoping for a sticky bean! :)
> 
> got my bfp this morning!!Click to expand...

*congrats!!*


----------



## crowstobe3

crowstobe3 said:


> crowstobe3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies just adding mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!
> 
> CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
> 1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
> 4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
> 5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
> 6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
> 7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
> Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
> 
> I think that's everything :wacko: hopefully I get to turn mine green soon! Oh and to add I had a d&c 8 weeks ago and have had on cycle since. This is our first and we only took two cycles when we did get our first :bfp: after 10 years of bc.
> 
> Good luck to all I really hope we see a lot of green! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> 8DPO - Temp jump by .3C ? feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling I am going to get BFP but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see AF just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:Click to expand...

9DPO - fatigue, slight nausea, sore bbs, dry mouth, increased appetite, creamy CM, restless sleep, thirsty. Vivid dreams
10DPO - fatigue, slight nausea, sore bbs, dry mouth, increased appetite, creamy CM, restless sleep, thirsty.Vivid dreams
11DPO - fatigue,dry mouth, increased appetite, creamy CM, restless sleep, thirsty, Neg HPT, temp increase from 36.51C yesterday to 36.73 today. Vivid dreams


----------



## crowstobe3

Congrats to the ladies with BFP's!! Hope we see more green on here for everyone else &#55357;&#56836;.
I tested today but still BFN, last time I got BFP it was 1-5 days past AF so I don't think any early testing is going to give me a BFP.


----------



## murphy0690

hey ladies :wave:

have any of you experienced pressure as a symptom? like, when i lay on my stomach i feel a LOT of pressure in my lower abdomen, and after a while it makes me woozy. this is out of the norm for me considering i constantly love to lay on my stomach. lately i can only take five to ten minutes of it. it feels as though my stomach is pushing back against the bed/resistant to being pushed in. its too early for me to test, so just curious if anyone has had this as an early symptom.


----------



## RedRose19

cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm 
ovulation confirmed on cd 24!

1-2 dpo nothing really 
3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm
7dpo early yet for me but woke with sore boobs and sore lower back! im cramps on and off temp remaining high no change in the last few days though!
8dpo huge temp spike!!, still creamy cm, feeling so sick, can barely eat anything, peeing more, my tea churned my tummy just like with my soon, sore boobs and irritated lol
9dpo feeling sick, needed to eat something to stop myself getting sick! sore boobs and nips, extremely bloated and feels like someone is pressing on my lower tum! 
also faint line on ic!


----------



## hns117

hns117 said:


> I don't know when or if I o'd, so I will do mine based on cycle day. My Cycles at the moment are usually between 25-30 days long, more recently they are closer to 27-29days, but hey-ho...
> 
> CD 25 - Nothing
> CD 26 - Feeling a little bit tired
> CD 27 - Feeling very depressed, very sad and emotional. I want to cry and scream at everybody. I've got a bit of lower back pain, and feel really tired. Needed to take a nap.
> CD 28 - Depressed, very emotional and sad again. Don't want to be around anybody. A little bit bloated, and started getting some cramps today. AF must be on the way.
> CD 29 - Feeling bloated and sleepy. Feeling a little frisky today too... Upset stomach.
> CD 30 - Some little cramps on and off, feeling like I wanna eat lots today. Still tired. Still got upset stomach. Bad skin, weird taste in my mouth.
> CD 31 - Emotional, Sleepy, Hungry. Bad back, very bloated, still upset stomach. Really, really bad heartburn last night, it stung my throat. RIDICULOUS GAS ALL DAY!
> CD 32 - Bad skin, sore back, average bloating, sleepy. Nipples hurt today, they feel bruised to the touch
> CD 33 - Where is AF?? Mild bloating, bad skin, sore back, sleepy still and a little emotional. Nipples still hurt, boobs feel a little fuller, slightly tender around the sides/ edges. Mouth is really dry and tastes weird - like really bad breath last couple of days, Heartburn on and off and is very uncomfortable and its so bad it makes me cough. Still REALLY gassy - it's not natural!
> CD 34 - Tired, Bloated, Emotional, Sore back, Cranky and Fed up
> CD 35 - Still gassy *sigh* and still cramping on and off, on and off, lots of creamy white CM up there when I checked for any pink tinges. Tired, want to go to sleep all the time. Very emotional, happy to depressed, laughing to welling up. My skin is itchy all over. Craved Dippy hard boiled eggs and soldiers today!. Not had that in years lol!
> CD 36 - Nearly threw up instantly when I opened the fridge and got a whiff of crabsticks in there... STILL tired, STILL bloated, STILL cramping on and off. Skin is still rubbish, Boiling hot on and off, and now am a little constipated...
> CD 37 - Officially the longest cycle I have ever had.. Feel extremely moody, snapping at BF for every little thing one minute, all lovey dovey over him the next. STILL tired, STILL cramping, STILL bloated... bad skin... The gas has not stopped or subsided. Still getting horrible tastes in my mouth - yuck. Still creamy white CM up there. No AF pinkness at all.
> CD 38 - (5th June '13) Bad taste in mouth, cramping, really tired, bloated, gassy, fed up and cant stop thinking about my "maybe-baby". Getting to the point where I'm scared to take a test...
> 
> CD 39 - gassy, bad tastes, randomly smelling things that are horrible (bf's sandwich made me gag from other side of the room, sleepy. EXTREMELY emotional today... over the moon at being offered a new job, but wanting to cry because I feel so sad? Teared up 3 times during 1 show... Surprisingly think my boobs are looking different to the norm! Tips of nipples seem to be getting lighter and lighter (white in colour) while at the base it looks like a bruised purply/pink colour. Areolas seem to be more defined around the edges, and maybe slightly darker than normal. New veins on one of my breasts, and also seem to be getting little bumps around the breast. Starting to freak myself out now... Im still bloated, still cramping on and off, still keep getting a really sore back. Bf seemed worried for me today due to my moods..
> 
> Cycle day 40 - still feeling the same. I just feel so weird and confused. Took a test with FMU and got BFN... don't know what to think!
> Cycle day 41 - Lots of cramping, actually quite painful. Started spotting bright red blood. Later that evening the bleeding/spotting stopped for a few hours and was replaced by extremely painful cramping, thought I was dying. Made my whole body tense and ache, got a headache and felt nauseous. Was horrible. Slept all through the night until midday the next day.
> Cycle day 42 - Still feeling crappy but looks like AF is in full flow, no turning back. Its gross and horrible and I hate AF. Looks like a sunday in bed all day kind of day...

Good luck to everybody else that is trying or waiting... I've had a completely messed up cycle this month and my body doesn't seem to know WTF it's doing with itself! love and baby dust to everybody! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:

1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells


----------



## mel28nicole

So I'm not really trying to get pregnant, but I do keep track of my AF on my iphone app and it gives me the days that I ovulate so i figured I'd give this a try.

1DPO-5DPO: didn't really notice anything, because I wasn't keeping track
6DPO: Had some weird brownish spotting when I wiped and it got to the point where I needed a panty liner. At some point it was pinkish/reddish
7DPO: Had a panty liner on but didn't really have any issues until around 6PM when I saw I had my panty liner covered with blood so I ASSUMED I started my AF and used a tampon. Before bed, I took out the tampon. It wasn't covered but it had enough to where I should probably use another one.
8DPO: Took out tampon and there was just some brown spots on it but that was it. Didn't have anymore bleeding or spotting. This was when I was thinking I may be pregnant because I never have any spotting this early in a cycle (My AF wasn't due for another 10 days) My cycles are always 28 days.
9DPO: Some bloating/gassy after I would eat. My fiance was messing around with me and threw a dirty sock in my face multiple times and it made me cry. I NEVER cry over stuff like that.
10DPO: Sense of smell increased a lot. Still feeling bloaty and gassy. Clear CM that felt kind of thick and sticky.
11DPO: Took HPT in the morning and had :bfn: Had a tiny nose bleed. Bloaty and gassy. We were fishing and I got upset that my line was all messed up and I couldn't fish anymore. I somehow got my friend mad at me and all hell broke lose. I balled my eyes out for two hours and I really had no legit reason why. That NEVER HAPPENS. I stopped crying after I ate some ice cream LOL. Thick and clear CM still.
12DPO: I felt okay majority of the day. The smell was still getting to me. Felt bloaty and gassy after eating. That night, when I tried to sleep, I was SOOOO uncomfortable. I just couldn't fall asleep, it was like my whole back would get sore if I laid on it for too long. CM is still the same as the past two days.
13DPO: CM was so watery and there was a lot I thought I got my AF but when I went to the bathroom, nothing.

AF is suppose to be here the 14th so I'm waiting until then to test again.


----------



## nnjp

1dpo-4dpo ~ Sore BBs.

5dpo ~ Started cramping like AF was coming. Had a strange "leak" and ran to the bathroom thinking AF was here but it turned out to be some very watery CM. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.

6dpo ~ Still experiencing AF like cramps. Napped twice, cried on and off. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.

7dpo ~ Craving sweets. Chemically taste in mouth, hot flashes, & still cramping. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.

8dpo ~ Hot flashes, irritated! Want something sweet and more cramps/twinges. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.

9dpo ~ Hot flashes. Cramps spread to hip bones and back. Bladder seems full more frequently. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.

10dpo ~ Threw blanket off of me in the middle of the night, and stripped down to my underwear due to heat and irritation. Dreams waking me up in the middle of the night. Bladder waking me up in the middle of the night. Sore BBs. Cramps.

11dpo ~ Pulling/stretching in lower abdomen. Twinges in hips, back of thighs, lower back, cramps. Vivid dreams. Tired & headache. Glob of creamy CM in underwear. BBs swollen now a cup size.

12dpo ~ Lots of twinges. BBs tingling/burning/sharp pains. BBs even MORE full & heavy. Tired. Headache on & off.

13dpo ~ Slight twinges. Fiancee says BB's are even bigger somehow! AF due today but no sign so far, cramps stopped. Temp still high. Tired. Headache.

14dpo ~ Woke up to terrible cramps. Exhausted. Feels like AF will start at any moment. BBs tingling. Hip & leg pains. Just waiting for witch at this point, no bother testing.

15dpo ~ FMU FRER :bfp: took a digi later and BFP. Extremely exhausted, didn't sleep last night but so excited :happydance:


----------



## mel28nicole

I know I'm annoying but I looked back at all these posts and anytime someone had spotting like I did, AF ended up coming. Only difference is I only had the spotting for a day while other people had a few days. Ughhh still trying my best to hold off on testing til my missed AF


----------



## JsunkissedB

Ovulated 5/31/13
1DPO: Migranes disapeared ( Had them daily since I had a loss on 4/8/13)
4 DPO : Tender breasts
5 DPO: Tender breasts, high soft cervix with tiny opening
8 DPO: Still super moist down there and tender breast continues.
9 DPO: Brown on TP when wiping only in the am
10 DPO: Brick red on TP when wiping, Cervix really high tightly closed feels like a hard nose, still have lots of cm BFN this am from a cheapo .88 walmart test

I lost a baby at 6 weeks on 4/8/13, this is the first month after a normal period. I ovulated a week later than normal, but also started AF a week late after miscarriage (confirmed with OPK). Hope I get my BFP this month!


----------



## JsunkissedB

JsunkissedB said:


> Ovulated 5/31/13
> 1DPO: Migranes disapeared ( Had them daily since I had a loss on 4/8/13)
> 4 DPO : Tender breasts
> 5 DPO: Tender breasts, high soft cervix with tiny opening
> 8 DPO: Still super moist down there and tender breast continues.
> 9 DPO: Brown on TP when wiping only in the am
> 10 DPO: Brick red on TP when wiping, Cervix really high tightly closed feels like a hard nose, still have lots of cm BFN this am from a cheapo .88 walmart test
> 
> I lost a baby at 6 weeks on 4/8/13, this is the first month after a normal period. I ovulated a week later than normal, but also started AF a week late after miscarriage (confirmed with OPK). Hope I get my BFP this month!

 I got my BFP, I went and got a First Response Early Detection 3 pack and fig to take one and a line came up after 2 min!!!! Its faint but def there!!!! I am 10DPO :)


----------



## AngelWings215

JsunkissedB said:


> JsunkissedB said:
> 
> 
> Ovulated 5/31/13
> 1DPO: Migranes disapeared ( Had them daily since I had a loss on 4/8/13)
> 4 DPO : Tender breasts
> 5 DPO: Tender breasts, high soft cervix with tiny opening
> 8 DPO: Still super moist down there and tender breast continues.
> 9 DPO: Brown on TP when wiping only in the am
> 10 DPO: Brick red on TP when wiping, Cervix really high tightly closed feels like a hard nose, still have lots of cm BFN this am from a cheapo .88 walmart test
> 
> I lost a baby at 6 weeks on 4/8/13, this is the first month after a normal period. I ovulated a week later than normal, but also started AF a week late after miscarriage (confirmed with OPK). Hope I get my BFP this month!
> 
> 
> I got my BFP, I went and got a First Response Early Detection 3 pack and fig to take one and a line came up after 2 min!!!! Its faint but def there!!!! I am 10DPO :)Click to expand...


*CONGRATS!!!!!  Here's to a H&H 9 months!! *


----------



## AngelWings215

AngelWings215 said:


> *Last AF was April 21st. Cycles are 5 days long and AF is 33 days long. FF puts O date as the 10th.
> 
> 1 DPO- Mild cramping and a little pasty discharge
> 4 DPO- Milky white discharge
> 5 DPO& 6 DPO- Milky white discharge and breast soreness
> 9 DPO- Had sex. *Thought* I saw a little **teeny** spot of blood when I went to the bathroom?
> 10 DPO-VERY weird discharge (will post pic)
> 11 DPO- Cramps on the right side and lower back pain
> 12 DPO-Little heartburn. Ovarian spasm on the left side. Very bloated
> 13 DPO- 33rd day and AF should have came but maybe not? Right ovary spasm
> 
> 16 DPO (yesterday) AF supposedly due yesterday. Sore breasts. Little achy feeling in pelvic area*
> 
> *18 DPO- Still no AF. More creamy CM. Used the bathroom twice in a 4 hour period. Boobs a little sore. Going to buy a $1 test today. Will update in the morning...... FX'ed!*
> *19 DPO- Took an .88 cent test from Walmart this morning.... BFN no sign of AF coming*
> *
> 20 DPO- Still no sign of AF. More creamy white discharge
> 21 DPO- I am now on CD 40, breast soreness, bloating and cramps here and there. Milky white discharge[/B*

*

Now on CD 51 so a month late and still no AF. Got some more discharge today and yesterday that was white and then at another time it was stretchy so maybe I'm just now ovulating?? FF puts next AF has being due on the 30th of June so we'll see what happens. I REALLY want a BFP!*


----------



## littleandlove

i have a strange bloat, like right around my belly button. i did some calculations on several different sites. if i am pregnant i would be around the middle of week 3. can showing happen this early, what else could it be. - i&#8217;m also nauseous, tired a lot, peeing a lot too, it seems, but my breasts aren't really sore or anything. i am so darn confused. help?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

littleandlove said:


> i have a strange bloat, like right around my belly button. i did some calculations on several different sites. if i am pregnant i would be around the middle of week 3. can showing happen this early, what else could it be. - im also nauseous, tired a lot, peeing a lot too, it seems, but my breasts aren't really sore or anything. i am so darn confused. help?

I believe only a test will give you answers. I've read that bloating is super common early on, but not so sure about showing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells

3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:


----------



## crowstobe3

:witch:


crowstobe3 said:


> crowstobe3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies just adding mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!
> 
> CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
> 1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
> 4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
> 5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
> 6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
> 7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
> Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
> 
> I think that's everything :wacko: hopefully I get to turn mine green soon! Oh and to add I had a d&c 8 weeks ago and have had on cycle since. This is our first and we only took two cycles when we did get our first :bfp: after 10 years of bc.
> 
> Good luck to all I really hope we see a lot of green! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> 8DPO - Temp jump by .3C ? feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling I am going to get BFP but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see AF just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:Click to expand...

9DPO - Temp still high, creamy/watery CM, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell,
10DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, oh green dots in CM??
11DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, :bfn:
12DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, vivid dreams
13DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell :bfn:

So AF is due tomorrow and still having creamy CM, last time I had a BFP it was past AF 1-5 days past so hoping very much that this is the case this time around! My friend just got her BFP on the weekend so really want to be in it with her.

Congratulations to all those :bfp: that have happened since my last update! and for those whose :witch: arrived I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon don't give up hope :flower:


----------



## crowstobe3

Hi Ladies just updating mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!

CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
8DPO - Temp jump by .3C ? feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling I am going to get BFP but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see AF just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:
9DPO - Temp still high, creamy/watery CM, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell,
10DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, oh green dots in CM??
11DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, :bfn:
12DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, vivid dreams
13DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell :bfn:

So AF is due tomorrow and still having creamy CM, last time I had a BFP it was past AF 1-5 days past so hoping very much that this is the case this time around! My friend just got her BFP on the weekend so really want to be in it with her.

14DPO - No AF but BFN?!! Starting to think I may be out with my cycle, thinking maybe why I got my last bfp at 5 days past AF might actually of been CD35 (not sure what dpo though). I haven't had two AF's in a row since coming off bc and having a BFP. So maybe im not a 28 day and more of a 35 day? Oh well my symptoms are lower back pain, clear/creamy CM, Headaches, Bloated, Restless sleeps, more trips to the loo, emotional. Ill be waiting to test at the same time as my last BFP so in another 7 days maybe.
15DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested BFN
16DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested at 5pm and got a very clear :bfp: !!!!! on a FRER So it wasn't just all in my head after all! 
18DPO - Went for blood test at GP HCG results will be available tomorrow. 

Sorry forgot to add face acne! since 5DPO!!!
Congratulations to all those :bfp: that have happened since my last update! and for those whose :witch: arrived I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon don't give up hope :flower:


----------



## samw1993

LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9. 
1dpo: nothing
2dpo: nothing
3dpo: headache and moody
4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
6dpo: same as above but add gassy
7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.

Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavier


----------



## littleandlove

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> littleandlove said:
> 
> 
> i have a strange bloat, like right around my belly button. i did some calculations on several different sites. if i am pregnant i would be around the middle of week 3. can showing happen this early, what else could it be. - im also nauseous, tired a lot, peeing a lot too, it seems, but my breasts aren't really sore or anything. i am so darn confused. help?
> 
> I believe only a test will give you answers. I've read that bloating is super common early on, but not so sure about showing.Click to expand...

Yeah, i just wanted different possibilities! :flower:


----------



## Robyn1587

tHey everyone!!! I'm brand new to this world of trying to get pregnant. I'm 26 and hubby and I are TTC#1. I was on birth control for 8 months and took my last pill on May 21st. A few days later, I had my WD bleed and it was awful. Heavier and more painful than any period I ever remember having and lasted 5 days. We BD'd as soon as I stopped the bleeding, and continued for several days. (keep on mind through this post I have never experienced a single side effect from quitting birth control in my life, I have started and quit about 3 times in my 20s and never on it for more than a year). Anyways, I started using OPK kits to see If I was ovulating. The first one I took the end of May and it was.negative. The very next day, May 31, I got a positive, and on June 1 got my surge (test line was darkest). I continued to get a positive until June 3, and I believe I ovulated either that day or June 4. I had horrible cramping all day on the 3. Lasted all day. Felt like period cramps and there was absolutely no blood. I have continued to have mild cramping, headaches, ridiculous mood swings, random.cravings for sweets and super bloated. To the point where my.clothes fit tighter. I have had 2 BFN and don't want to take another HPT until my period is late. I'm about a week before it. But my husband and my friends all believe I am pregnant. I keep getting big positive OPKs also. Idk what to believe. My body has gone wacko. Any ideas????


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
> 
> 3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:Click to expand...

4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipples


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...


9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:

1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!! 
5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.

I will update! :dust:


----------



## crowstobe3

:wacko:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hang in there!!!


----------



## nnjp

nnjp said:


> 1dpo-4dpo ~ Sore BBs.
> 
> 5dpo ~ Started cramping like AF was coming. Had a strange "leak" and ran to the bathroom thinking AF was here but it turned out to be some very watery CM. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.
> 
> 6dpo ~ Still experiencing AF like cramps. Napped twice, cried on and off. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.
> 
> 7dpo ~ Craving sweets. Chemically taste in mouth, hot flashes, & still cramping. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.
> 
> 8dpo ~ Hot flashes, irritated! Want something sweet and more cramps/twinges. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.
> 
> 9dpo ~ Hot flashes. Cramps spread to hip bones and back. Bladder seems full more frequently. Sore BBs. Vivid dreams.
> 
> 10dpo ~ Threw blanket off of me in the middle of the night, and stripped down to my underwear due to heat and irritation. Dreams waking me up in the middle of the night. Bladder waking me up in the middle of the night. Sore BBs. Cramps.
> 
> 11dpo ~ Pulling/stretching in lower abdomen. Twinges in hips, back of thighs, lower back, cramps. Vivid dreams. Tired & headache. Glob of creamy CM in underwear. BBs swollen now a cup size.
> 
> 12dpo ~ Lots of twinges. BBs tingling/burning/sharp pains. BBs even MORE full & heavy. Tired. Headache on & off.
> 
> 13dpo ~ Slight twinges. Fiancee says BB's are even bigger somehow! AF due today but no sign so far, cramps stopped. Temp still high. Tired. Headache.
> 
> 14dpo ~ Woke up to terrible cramps. Exhausted. Feels like AF will start at any moment. BBs tingling. Hip & leg pains. Just waiting for witch at this point, no bother testing.
> 
> 15dpo ~ FMU FRER :bfp: took a digi later and BFP. Extremely exhausted, didn't sleep last night but so excited :happydance:

Different this 2WW ~ BBs grew a lot. Hot flashes and cramping a lot. & pounding headaches. Temp stayed elevated and came down with a fever 3 times. 

So incredibly exciting! :cloud9:


----------



## ChinaGirl

Oh my gosh NNJP, that's awesome! Congratulations hun! Happy and Healthy 9 Months!


----------



## nnjp

Thanks China! It's really strange how for once I wasn't fretting over PAOS and I truly waited it out & got my BFP. I suppose its from being so irritated these past 2 weeks! Those emotions overshadowed my previous PAOS anxieties and I just wanted the discomfort to end... I probably could have tested earlier but I kept deciding to wait as I was sure AF would be showing up (woe cynical me). 

This is also the first time I experienced symptoms I couldn't ignore, or that my OH noticed as well--so it was pretty clear they weren't all in my head. I am just in shock honestly! 

I hope to see more green in this thread. :dust:


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...



10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.


----------



## mangotango

Robyn1587 said:


> tHey everyone!!! I'm brand new to this world of trying to get pregnant. I'm 26 and hubby and I are TTC#1. I was on birth control for 8 months and took my last pill on May 21st. A few days later, I had my WD bleed and it was awful. Heavier and more painful than any period I ever remember having and lasted 5 days. We BD'd as soon as I stopped the bleeding, and continued for several days. (keep on mind through this post I have never experienced a single side effect from quitting birth control in my life, I have started and quit about 3 times in my 20s and never on it for more than a year). Anyways, I started using OPK kits to see If I was ovulating. The first one I took the end of May and it was.negative. The very next day, May 31, I got a positive, and on June 1 got my surge (test line was darkest). I continued to get a positive until June 3, and I believe I ovulated either that day or June 4. I had horrible cramping all day on the 3. Lasted all day. Felt like period cramps and there was absolutely no blood. I have continued to have mild cramping, headaches, ridiculous mood swings, random.cravings for sweets and super bloated. To the point where my.clothes fit tighter. I have had 2 BFN and don't want to take another HPT until my period is late. I'm about a week before it. But my husband and my friends all believe I am pregnant. I keep getting big positive OPKs also. Idk what to believe. My body has gone wacko. Any ideas????

What kind of OPK test do you have? Mine have a +line but it has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be actually positive. I think you should only get one day with a true positive for a surge?? Your clothes can fit tighter just from bloating and water weight gain with normal cycle/hormone changes before your AF. You can get some cramps from ovulating. It's June 13th todday, have you tested yet?? They are so expensive, I bought some plain strips on amazon.com that are way cheaper since I'm obsessive at testing. Our bodies are crazy and can really trick us. I had insanely crazy symptoms last month and I thought for sure I was BFP but wasn't. I'd say test with HPT, or give it a few days. It could be your body re-regulating after coming off BC.


----------



## mangotango

crowstobe3 said:


> :wacko:

good luck! :flower:


----------



## littleandlove

tmi.
My cervix has been high, mostly hard and closed, and wet, all day. period is due on the 19th of june, i bd&#8217;d when i should have, and according to several sites, i would have conceived on june 1st. what is happening!? I just want to know if im in or out for this cycle.


----------



## MandySandy

Hi ladies! New here. Wanted to share my TWW symptoms. A little background is my husband and I were unexpectedly expecting in March of 2010 and lost our baby around 5 weeks. I got on the pill after that. Got off the pill this past October and found out I was pregnant Jan 18th. Baby's heart stopped beating at 8 weeks on Feb 19th so I got a D&C the next day. Baby got sent off for testing and we found out it had Trisomy 14. Husband and I then got tested and after 3 long months of waiting to hear results, we thankfully found out we are NOT carriers of the gene! But I do have hypothyroidism with Hashimoto's and my doctor also thinks I have a blood clotting disorder. Waiting for the results as we are now finally able to TTC.

Here are my DPOs so far (O date is estimated since my cycles have been all over the place since the D&C):

*1-4 DPO* - sharp twinges in both ovaries
*5 DPO* - tired, nipples hurt so bad, everything smells like dirty diapers, burping
*6 DPO* - tired, migraine all throughout the night, burping, cramping
*7 DPO* - slept in late, sharp twinges in both ovaries, irritable, thirsty, exhausted, cramping, frequent urination when trying to go to sleep - peed 5 times in 1 hour
*8 DPO* - slept in late, exhausted, sharp twinges on left ovary, dark veiny boobs, thirsty, everything tastes gross
*9 DPO* - slept in late, woke up so hungry my tummy was gurgling, dark veiny boobs, thirsty, stomach feels achy and bloated, Kit Kat was most amazing thing I've ever tasted (I usually hate them)
*10 DPO* - tossed and turned all night, woke up way early with stomach growling, dizzy, gassy, upset stomach, constipated, very nauseous, nipples tingly, just feel pregnant!

And here I sit at 10 DPO. It's only 10 in the morning here and I'm feeling all of these crazy symptoms already!
Planning on testing at 12 DPO (June 16th) since it will be Father's Day! Wouldn't that be great to find out we're pregnant on Father's Day?! Anyone else testing then? :)

Lots of sticky baby dust to you all!


----------



## sheshe

25 days cycles:
1-4 dpo- no unusual symptoms
5 dpo- funny feelin in belly, some cramping
6 dpo- very gassy!! I hadn't eaten anythin weird for that to happen. Now bloated, still crampy
7 dpo- very moody- yelled at my DH for no reason(luckily he's used to my PMS tantrums n ignored me!) :haha: had some spotting and brown specks when i wiped. 
8 dpo- bloating, cramping, constipated. Coffee usually gets me goin but not today!! Lol
9 dpo- tested with ept- faint positive or evap on ept. Decided to wait for 2 more days to trst. Still gassy, moody, constipated, no soreboobs tho. Increased creamy CM when I wipe. My DH said he thought I was wetter down there when we BD'ed today(tmi!!!)
10 dpo- same ol same ol
11 dpo- tested with fmu on a dollar store brand- BFN! :nope: Still same symptoms. I feel like AF is on her way.
12 dpo- woke up with a headache, very nsuseated( i keep swallowing my saliva to avoid throwing up!!) waitin to see what happens the rest of today.

I also have extreme fatigue- i keep wakin up at weird times too!! Another weird feelin is that I feel very uncomfortable in my belly when I'm driving my car! :wacko:Weird right??!


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...


11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.


----------



## ValDante

I really like this thread. So I think I'll go ahead and post myself. I'm 11 DPO today. I refuse to test til Monday (14 dpo) which is when AF is due. 

1-5 dpo: Nothing I can remember
6dpo: Gas, sore muscles
7dpo: Gas
8dpo: gas
9dpo:Gas, sore muscles, mild cramps/tightness
10dpo: Gas, mild cramps, flutter/bubbles, fatigue, nausea, felt like crying (but didn't), lightheaded (felt like I'd had several drinks), tender breasts
11dpo: So far: cramps, feel like AF is coming, gas, heaviness/fullness in my abdomen, breasts feel full/heavy (OMG THEY FEEL HUGE and like they're held up even without a bra X_X), food aversion, exhausted (I feel like I pulled an all nighter), pinching/pulling sensation in my uterus when laying on my back and once behind my belly button. 
12dpo: Gas, AF cramps, breasts feel fuller (XL swim top felt like I was popping out on the bottom and sides but that could just be pre-AF boobs)

So that's it so far. If I get any more symptoms going on I'll definitely post them.


----------



## Socalwifey10

ergh, the :witch: showed up this morning, for reals. 6 days late at that!

now i just want it to be over and get on with TTC next cycle!
:dust: for all still testing this month!


----------



## mel28nicole

mel28nicole said:


> So I'm not really trying to get pregnant, but I do keep track of my AF on my iphone app and it gives me the days that I ovulate so i figured I'd give this a try.
> 
> 1DPO-5DPO: didn't really notice anything, because I wasn't keeping track
> 6DPO: Had some weird brownish spotting when I wiped and it got to the point where I needed a panty liner. At some point it was pinkish/reddish
> 7DPO: Had a panty liner on but didn't really have any issues until around 6PM when I saw I had my panty liner covered with blood so I ASSUMED I started my AF and used a tampon. Before bed, I took out the tampon. It wasn't covered but it had enough to where I should probably use another one.
> 8DPO: Took out tampon and there was just some brown spots on it but that was it. Didn't have anymore bleeding or spotting. This was when I was thinking I may be pregnant because I never have any spotting this early in a cycle (My AF wasn't due for another 10 days) My cycles are always 28 days.
> 9DPO: Some bloating/gassy after I would eat. My fiance was messing around with me and threw a dirty sock in my face multiple times and it made me cry. I NEVER cry over stuff like that.
> 10DPO: Sense of smell increased a lot. Still feeling bloaty and gassy. Clear CM that felt kind of thick and sticky.
> 11DPO: Took HPT in the morning and had :bfn: Had a tiny nose bleed. Bloaty and gassy. We were fishing and I got upset that my line was all messed up and I couldn't fish anymore. I somehow got my friend mad at me and all hell broke lose. I balled my eyes out for two hours and I really had no legit reason why. That NEVER HAPPENS. I stopped crying after I ate some ice cream LOL. Thick and clear CM still.
> 12DPO: I felt okay majority of the day. The smell was still getting to me. Felt bloaty and gassy after eating. That night, when I tried to sleep, I was SOOOO uncomfortable. I just couldn't fall asleep, it was like my whole back would get sore if I laid on it for too long. CM is still the same as the past two days.
> 13DPO: CM was so watery and there was a lot I thought I got my AF but when I went to the bathroom, nothing.
> 
> AF is suppose to be here the 14th so I'm waiting until then to test again.

UPDATE
14DPO: took another HPT, :bfn: again
15-16DPO: my scent has increased still, some ingestion/heartburn and I've noticed more acne on my face. CM is still watery and a little creamy
17DPO: Today my AF is due and I may test later on today but definitely tomorrow. I don't know if the "spotting" I had early in my cycle was a light AF or not. I've never had anything so early like that before, so I'm confused!! :cry: UPDATE Took HPT, EPT digital, and got another :bfn: sooo I'm giving it a couple more days to see if AF will arrive


----------



## madeline36

MandySandy said:


> Hi ladies! New here. Wanted to share my TWW symptoms. A little background is my husband and I were unexpectedly expecting in March of 2010 and lost our baby around 5 weeks. I got on the pill after that. Got off the pill this past October and found out I was pregnant Jan 18th. Baby's heart stopped beating at 8 weeks on Feb 19th so I got a D&C the next day. Baby got sent off for testing and we found out it had Trisomy 14. Husband and I then got tested and after 3 long months of waiting to hear results, we thankfully found out we are NOT carriers of the gene! But I do have hypothyroidism with Hashimoto's and my doctor also thinks I have a blood clotting disorder. Waiting for the results as we are now finally able to TTC.
> 
> Here are my DPOs so far (O date is estimated since my cycles have been all over the place since the D&C):
> 
> *1-4 DPO* - sharp twinges in both ovaries
> *5 DPO* - tired, nipples hurt so bad, everything smells like dirty diapers, burping
> *6 DPO* - tired, migraine all throughout the night, burping, cramping
> *7 DPO* - slept in late, sharp twinges in both ovaries, irritable, thirsty, exhausted, cramping, frequent urination when trying to go to sleep - peed 5 times in 1 hour
> *8 DPO* - slept in late, exhausted, sharp twinges on left ovary, dark veiny boobs, thirsty, everything tastes gross
> *9 DPO* - slept in late, woke up so hungry my tummy was gurgling, dark veiny boobs, thirsty, stomach feels achy and bloated, Kit Kat was most amazing thing I've ever tasted (I usually hate them)
> *10 DPO* - tossed and turned all night, woke up way early with stomach growling, dizzy, gassy, upset stomach, constipated, very nauseous, nipples tingly, just feel pregnant!
> 
> And here I sit at 10 DPO. It's only 10 in the morning here and I'm feeling all of these crazy symptoms already!
> Planning on testing at 12 DPO (June 16th) since it will be Father's Day! Wouldn't that be great to find out we're pregnant on Father's Day?! Anyone else testing then? :)
> 
> Lots of sticky baby dust to you all!

Hi MandySandy- I am trying to hold out testing until the 22nd, as that is when AF is due, but I will likely cave and test on the 16th, which is 9dpo. I know it's ridiculous, but hey, it could happen :) I was laughing at some of your symptoms, particularly the kitkat thing. I made Butterfinger cupcakes yesterday and I don't even eat butterfingers. I just needed really decadent cupcakes and that was all there was to it! I have also noticed being really tired, somewhat gassy and hungry as all get out too.

Let's hope for BFP! You are ahead of me a few days, so hope to see your BFP this month!


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> cd 23-24 positive opk lots of watery cm
> ovulation confirmed on cd 24!
> 
> 1-2 dpo nothing really
> 3 dpo ate sausages and it turned my stomach just like with my son, felt nausous on/off
> 4dpo lots of creamy cm and very sore boobs, shooting pains through nips and shooting sharp pains in my left side!
> 5dpo tired cranky! sore bbs, cramps and more creamy cm!
> 6dpo extremely sore boobs, still irritated, lots of watery creamy cm
> 7dpo early yet for me but woke with sore boobs and sore lower back! im cramps on and off temp remaining high no change in the last few days though!
> 8dpo huge temp spike!!, still creamy cm, feeling so sick, can barely eat anything, peeing more, my tea churned my tummy just like with my soon, sore boobs and irritated lol
> 9dpo feeling sick, needed to eat something to stop myself getting sick! sore boobs and nips, extremely bloated and feels like someone is pressing on my lower tum!
> also faint line on ic!

turning it red :(


----------



## Blondie2005

Hi ladies,

This is such a great idea. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month but my symptoms have been so unusual that I recorded them, and here they are.

1dpo sore and swollen boobs
2dpo sore and swollen boobs
3dpo sore and swollen boobs
4dpo sore and swollen boobs
5dpo sore and swollen boobs
6dpo sore and swollen boobs (are you beginning to see a pattern?)
7dpo sore and swollen boobs
8dpo sore and swollen boobs
9dpo *normal boobs!* (and they have remained normal); very mild hot flushes, very mild flu-like symptoms, did a FRER, :bfn:.
10dpo A little dizzy, a little headachey.
11dpo Mild headache, mild hot flushes, mild dizziness.
12dpo Very dizzy in morning, got better as day went on. A little creamy CM and a little acne - both bad signs as I always get them a day or two before AF.
13dpo Today. Mild headache and limb aches, although much better than they have been. Cramping has started so I think the old girl is on her way, the rotten witch.

I'm in my mid 40s and we're not trying, not preventing (just letting nature take her course), so it would be a miracle if it happened. The above symptoms, apart from the CM and acne on 12 dpo, are so unusual for my cycle that l thought maybe ... but I don't think it's to be and maybe my cycle is changing with my age.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Birchbud

ok here goes... 1 - 6 dpo slight bloating and what started as normal o boobs but lasted longer
7dpo cramps, spotting, and temp dip. and havent slept well for past 4 nights.


----------



## munchy

I like this idea! Please bare in mind where I'm saying I'm emotional, don't think too much of it, it's only 7 weeks since I lost baby #1 and my friend was killed 2 weeks ago, went to his funeral 2dpo, so not sure if it's just the circumstances or if it's being increased by 'symptoms'
1dpo-ewcm, emotional, tummy cramps.
2dpo- little bit of creamy cm, headache (though did a _lot_ of crying that day), emotional, huge increase of libido! :blush:, tummy cramps.
3dpo -little to no cm, emotional, still a massive rise in libido :shrug:, lighter tummy cramps, stuffy nose.
4dpo - Watery cm, slight decrease in libido, emotional (still!), tummy cramps even lighter still, sweet craving, stuffy nose, random foul mood in the evening, woke up im the night feeling awful, sore throat blocked nose etc, spots on chin.
5dpo - woke up feeling rotten still, pulling feeling in my tummy, slight nausea, headache, cold. 
6dpo - 'funny tummy' slightly crampy, very pulled like I had been working out, itchy boobs, felt like I was going to bring up my dinner, nose still blocked, itchy boob at one point.
7dpo - Still blocked nose/under the weather, slight nausea, a few 'emergency trips to the toilet' :haha: woke up feeling very er 'wet' down there :blush: thought AF had come but went to the toilet and nothing at all, eating some I usually love and it suddenly tasted awful and thought I was going to be sick, yellowish disharge, itchy boob (just the one!!! haha)


----------



## BaniVani

Hello Ladies!
I'm an expat living in Italy who travels back and forth from Huntington beach, California to Rimini, Italy. My husband and I are trying to get pregnant. Just loaded up on pregnancy tests before returning to Italy and have decided to start this journal.

1DPO Headache,loose stools
2DPO Headache, diarrhea(maybe my vitamins or a bug?)
3DPO Bloated Right Ovary, little light headed(Maybe the heat)
4DPO Very Tired, Tender Breasts, Took a long walk and had to sit down along the 
way felt tired-never happened before
5DPO Breast still Tender, Temperature a bit lower than normal
6DPO Tender Breast, sleepy from 7pm until 9, then I'm fully awake at night
7DPO Tender Breast, three hour nap at noon


Wishing luck to all of you women on this journey of motherhood!:dust:


----------



## BaniVani

Good Luck Munchy...sorry to hear about your friend who passed away.


----------



## angelsar

Well here I am again. I'm currently approx 12 dpo. On day 10 dpo I had a very small pinkish tinge when I wiped. I checked inside me and there it was again. There has been absolutely nothing since, inside or out. Iv had mild cramping, very sore boobs and mood swings to name but a few. Apart from the spotting this is nothing unusual tho. AF is due in 3 days now. Could the spotting be implantation? Pls help


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...



12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.


----------



## ValDante

So with each passing day my list of symptoms increases. I'm at the point I'm not sure if some of them are PMS or potential pregnancy...I've updated my symptoms by DPO on page 72. Think those are promising?


----------



## AshNTom

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...

All my symptoms disappeared bout 12-13dpo, but they came back lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

angelsar said:


> Well here I am again. I'm currently approx 12 dpo. On day 10 dpo I had a very small pinkish tinge when I wiped. I checked inside me and there it was again. There has been absolutely nothing since, inside or out. Iv had mild cramping, very sore boobs and mood swings to name but a few. Apart from the spotting this is nothing unusual tho. AF is due in 3 days now. Could the spotting be implantation? Pls help

It could be implantation bleeding! I would test tomorrow as it would probably show up if you are pregnant :dust:


----------



## samw1993

AshNTom said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...
> 
> All my symptoms disappeared bout 12-13dpo, but they came back lolClick to expand...



Mine are slowly coming back. I took another test today 13dpo and it was a BFN. I'm crossing my fingers and praying that I get a BFP soon.


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...


13 dpo I'm super exhausted, moody, headache, tender fuller heavier BBs with the areolas and nipples the same as above. I'm starting to eat more but still getting full easily and being hungry again an hour or so later. Still have dull cramps and frequent bathroom trips as well as thirsty all the time. My back still hurts. The only way I can sleep is with my bf there and I'm in his arms. When he's not here I have insomnia. This started at around 8 dpo. I'm becoming forgetful. I can't remember what other symptoms I'm having. I tested this morning (with 2nd pee oops on my part) and it came out a BFN.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
> 
> 3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
> 5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipplesClick to expand...

6dpo - sore nipples, headache, lots of cm - feels like a gush of af starting but it's just milky white!
7dpo - irritable, either going to be the worst af yet or a lovely bfp, I don't usually get this crabby. Picked a fight with DH over a stupid movie commercial.
8dpo - tired & emotional
9dpo - mild dizzy spell, tired, sore nips. lots of cm


----------



## BaniVani

UPDATE 8 

1DPO Headache,loose stools
2DPO Headache, diarrhea(maybe my vitamins or a bug?)
3DPO Bloated Right Ovary, little light headed(Maybe the heat)
4DPO Very Tired, Tender Breasts, Took a long walk and had to sit down along the
way felt tired-never happened before
5DPO Breast still Tender, Temperature a bit lower than normal
6DPO Tender Breast, sleepy from 7pm until 9, then I'm fully awake at night
7DPO Tender Breast, three hour nap at noon
*8DPO* Cranky in the morning, slight sharp pains in the afternoon on ovaries, Late 
afternoon brief tingling sensation in breasts
Another long nap-two hours, Insomnia,
emotional & confess to be irrational too sorry hubby
IF I'm NOT PREGNANT THAN I MUST BE A NUTCASE ;)


----------



## Rellie47

1 DPO~ itchy eyes, bloating, and gassy.
2 DPO~ bloated, twinges on the left ovary side, headache, urinating a lot and some nipple tenderness.
3 DPO~ extremely sensitive nipples, some gas, and some bloating.
4 DPO~ extremely sensitive nipples, light cramping with some twinges and I am very tired almost like I put a whole days work in and it is just the morning. A little emotional.
5 DPO~ woke up with a yucky taste in my mouth kinda like a mitallic taste, bloating, tired, sensitive nipples, lower back soreness, sense of smell increase, face acne, and leg pain.
6 DPO~ constipated, small sharp pain in my left breast, nipple tenderness, feeling hot and flushed, and some bloating. Starting to feel a little frisky:kiss:
7 DPO~ woke up with a stuffy nose, ichy eyes, cramping lower left side,urinating several times in the middle of the night, and super hungry. A touch of Nausea and not able to lay on tummy. Tonight I had horrible cramps and really bad nausea almost about to throw up. Not like me. Hard not to get excited. :)
8 DPO~ Last night I had very vivid dreams and most were about sex, I figured it was because I have been feeling frisky these last couple of days, I have been having back aches off and on the whole time. Tender breasts, bloated, hot flashes, strong thirst, super hungry, tiredness, and peeing like a race horse day and night. I am craving fresh veggies and fruits.
9 DPO~ Been having vivid dream, light cramping, bloating, and nausea.
10 DPO~vivid dreams, cramping, bloating, lower back cramping, and very very tired.
11 DPO~vivid dreams, cramping, cant lay on my tummy when sleeping, very bad mood swings. I can not apply any real pressure to my lower pelvic area, I also have loose stool.
I am feeling kinda like i will get my AF and not the :bfp:
Not feeling so hopeful anymore.
12 DPO~ Woke up with horriable cramps, SUPER tired, waves of nausea, bloated, tender breasts, and pressure in and around uterus.
13 DPO~ woke up feeling normal, light cramping, pressure on lower left of the uterus, and tender breasts and a headache. Super horny but afraid to be with my hubby because of the contradicting thoughts on if it is safe during the 2ww.
14 DPO~ Woke up feeling good, Backache, headache.
15 DPO~ woke up with a headache and back cramping and sharp pain. I went to my doctors to take the test but by the time I got home AF showed up.:cry:

Round 3 starts after AF leaves.


----------



## bamm

I thought I'd add my symptoms leading up to AF - Pretty sure i'm 9-10dpo now. 

I'm adding these straight from my period tracker app

O day (suspected): O pains, feeling like bd'ing
*1DPO:* Bd - ovulation cramps, itchy nipples
*2DPO:* Itchy nipples, headache and nausea all day
*3DPO:* Itchy nipples, frequent urination
*4DPO:* Fatigued, sore boobs (never get before AF) really emotional, cramping, stark white Ovulation tests, feeling achy and just want to cry.
*5DPO:* Nauseous, sore boobs, really tired, stuffy nose (but I'm always a bit snuffly), really bloated
*6DPO:* super sense of smell, nails feel really strong, which is weird for me, constipated, really gassy, feeling flushed, which is an AF symptom for me :( 
*7DPO:* This morning I woke up laughing hysterically from a funny dream I had, haven't done that in YEARS. Really gassy, itchy nipples return, gassy, fatigued, brief metallic taste, which shouldn't happen as I've spent 9k on dental work this year and my mouth no longer bleeds when brushing, so it was weird. 
*8DPO:* Blood in nose when blowing it, small amount. sore throat, couldn't sleep until 1am then slept in to 1040am! AF aches with a BM - felt like I was meant to O now, but took a test and was totally negative, pressure headache above eyes making me want to sleep. 
*9DPO:* Peeing like a mother - awful sleep, kept waking up wanting water. Chapped lips but sore throat is gone. No nausea so far.


----------



## crowstobe3

crowstobe3 said:


> Hi Ladies just updating mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!
> 
> CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
> 1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
> 4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
> 5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
> 6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
> 7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
> Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
> 8DPO - Temp jump by .3C ? feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling I am going to get BFP but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see AF just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:
> 9DPO - Temp still high, creamy/watery CM, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell,
> 10DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, oh green dots in CM??
> 11DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, :bfn:
> 12DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, vivid dreams
> 13DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell :bfn:
> 
> So AF is due tomorrow and still having creamy CM, last time I had a BFP it was past AF 1-5 days past so hoping very much that this is the case this time around! My friend just got her BFP on the weekend so really want to be in it with her.
> 
> 14DPO - No AF but BFN?!! Starting to think I may be out with my cycle, thinking maybe why I got my last bfp at 5 days past AF might actually of been CD35 (not sure what dpo though). I haven't had two AF's in a row since coming off bc and having a BFP. So maybe im not a 28 day and more of a 35 day? Oh well my symptoms are lower back pain, clear/creamy CM, Headaches, Bloated, Restless sleeps, more trips to the loo, emotional. Ill be waiting to test at the same time as my last BFP so in another 7 days maybe.
> 15DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested BFN
> 16DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested at 5pm and got a very clear :bfp: !!!!! on a FRER So it wasn't just all in my head after all!
> 18DPO - Went for blood test at GP HCG results will be available tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry forgot to add face acne! since 5DPO!!!
> Congratulations to all those :bfp: that have happened since my last update! and for those whose :witch: arrived I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon don't give up hope :flower:



JUST TURNING THIS GREEN LADIES :happydance: hopefully a sticky bub this time around


----------



## riana12

TTC cycle #15
CD1 = 31 May 2013
CD14 = ovulation day = 13 June 2013
1DPO-4DPO ~ abdominal pain
5DPO ~ cramps like AF, sticky CM
6DPO ~ cramps like AF, sticky CM, frequent urination
7DPO-8DPO ~ cramps like AF, frequent urination
9DPO-10DPO ~ cramps like AF, creamy CM, frequent urination


----------



## RedRose19

crowstobe3 congrats hun looking at your symptoms i think you actually ovulated on what u thought was 5 dpo esp with the temp drop before that?


----------



## BaniVani

crowstobe3 Congrats to you and I hope this one sticks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cays11

I didn't have any noticeable symptoms until about 6 dpo so I didn't keep notes of anything prior.

Positive OPK - 6/6/13
Assumed O DAY - (36 hours after positive OPK) 6/8/13 
6DPO - sore breasts head ache
7DPO - extremely watery CM (clear watery with a mix of stringy cloudy cm) Sore breasts
8DPO - Af crams, lower back slightly sore, only slightly sore breasts on the side and underside, slight pulling sensation to the left of bellybutton still very watery wet cm - Wondfo - BFN
9DPO - BFN with FMU - runny nose (may be getting sick) still slightly sore breasts even in bra- nothing unbearable like previous pregnancies, a little discomfort in abdomen (slight af crams) 

AF is due 11DPO (6/19/13) - in 2 days
Really hoping for a (GREEN) BFP!!


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 dpo I'm super exhausted, moody, headache, tender fuller heavier BBs with the areolas and nipples the same as above. I'm starting to eat more but still getting full easily and being hungry again an hour or so later. Still have dull cramps and frequent bathroom trips as well as thirsty all the time. My back still hurts. The only way I can sleep is with my bf there and I'm in his arms. When he's not here I have insomnia. This started at around 8 dpo. I'm becoming forgetful. I can't remember what other symptoms I'm having. I tested this morning (with 2nd pee oops on my part) and it came out a BFN.Click to expand...


14 DPO BBs are hurting more. They never get this way before AF. They are also a little fuller and heavier. Areolas are puffy with the glands sticking out and nipples seem to be sticking out a little more and they are darker. Nipples still have the white dots on the tips. Gassy, bloated, exhausted, headaches, moody, increase in libido? (tmi but my bf and I had sex yesterday and i lasted longer than him which is a first and wanted to keep going), milky white CM (it always feels wet down there. I keep thinking AF has come.) Dull cramps. Hungry all the time yet get full easily. Constipation. 
Took 2 tests this morning. Both BFN :/ I really hope I get a BFP soon.

****Update for 14DPO hiccupping and throwing up a little in mouth. Craving sweets.


----------



## munchy

Updated on page 73. Oh the tww is too long! :(


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:

8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.


----------



## mangotango

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 dpo I'm super exhausted, moody, headache, tender fuller heavier BBs with the areolas and nipples the same as above. I'm starting to eat more but still getting full easily and being hungry again an hour or so later. Still have dull cramps and frequent bathroom trips as well as thirsty all the time. My back still hurts. The only way I can sleep is with my bf there and I'm in his arms. When he's not here I have insomnia. This started at around 8 dpo. I'm becoming forgetful. I can't remember what other symptoms I'm having. I tested this morning (with 2nd pee oops on my part) and it came out a BFN.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14 DPO BBs are hurting more. They never get this way before AF. They are also a little fuller and heavier. Areolas are puffy with the glands sticking out and nipples seem to be sticking out a little more and they are darker. Nipples still have the white dots on the tips. Gassy, bloated, exhausted, headaches, moody, increase in libido? (tmi but my bf and I had sex yesterday and i lasted longer than him which is a first and wanted to keep going), milky white CM (it always feels wet down there. I keep thinking AF has come.) Dull cramps. Hungry all the time yet get full easily. Constipation.
> Took 2 tests this morning. Both BFN :/ I really hope I get a BFP soon.Click to expand...

Good luck!! I hope you're BFP!


----------



## mangotango

crowstobe3 said:


> crowstobe3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies just updating mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!
> 
> CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
> 1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
> 4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
> 5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
> 6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
> 7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
> Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
> 8DPO - Temp jump by .3C ? feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling I am going to get BFP but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see AF just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:
> 9DPO - Temp still high, creamy/watery CM, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell,
> 10DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, oh green dots in CM??
> 11DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, :bfn:
> 12DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, vivid dreams
> 13DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell :bfn:
> 
> So AF is due tomorrow and still having creamy CM, last time I had a BFP it was past AF 1-5 days past so hoping very much that this is the case this time around! My friend just got her BFP on the weekend so really want to be in it with her.
> 
> 14DPO - No AF but BFN?!! Starting to think I may be out with my cycle, thinking maybe why I got my last bfp at 5 days past AF might actually of been CD35 (not sure what dpo though). I haven't had two AF's in a row since coming off bc and having a BFP. So maybe im not a 28 day and more of a 35 day? Oh well my symptoms are lower back pain, clear/creamy CM, Headaches, Bloated, Restless sleeps, more trips to the loo, emotional. Ill be waiting to test at the same time as my last BFP so in another 7 days maybe.
> 15DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested BFN
> 16DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested at 5pm and got a very clear :bfp: !!!!! on a FRER So it wasn't just all in my head after all!
> 18DPO - Went for blood test at GP HCG results will be available tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry forgot to add face acne! since 5DPO!!!
> Congratulations to all those :bfp: that have happened since my last update! and for those whose :witch: arrived I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon don't give up hope :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST TURNING THIS GREEN LADIES :happydance: hopefully a sticky bub this time aroundClick to expand...

yay! :happydance:


----------



## crowstobe3

:thumbup: Thanks ladies yes hoping very much for a sticky bub! I have my FC for you all and yes I think 5dpo may of been the day of ovulation :happydance:
GL everyone


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

crowstobe3 said:


> crowstobe3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies just updating mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon!!
> 
> CD13 - positive OPK test and EWCM
> 1DPO-3DPO - Steady BBT (assume ovulation occurred)
> 4DPO - Drop in BBT by .3, tiredness
> 5DPO - Clear wet CM, increased BBT by .1, Sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
> 6DPO - Clear/Creamy wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased BBT by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
> 7DPO - Clear wet CM,Sore side of breasts (near armpit)
> Increased BBT by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
> 8DPO - Temp jump by .3C ? feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling I am going to get BFP but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see AF just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:
> 9DPO - Temp still high, creamy/watery CM, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell,
> 10DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, oh green dots in CM??
> 11DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, :bfn:
> 12DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, vivid dreams
> 13DPO - Temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (TMI),Gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell :bfn:
> 
> So AF is due tomorrow and still having creamy CM, last time I had a BFP it was past AF 1-5 days past so hoping very much that this is the case this time around! My friend just got her BFP on the weekend so really want to be in it with her.
> 
> 14DPO - No AF but BFN?!! Starting to think I may be out with my cycle, thinking maybe why I got my last bfp at 5 days past AF might actually of been CD35 (not sure what dpo though). I haven't had two AF's in a row since coming off bc and having a BFP. So maybe im not a 28 day and more of a 35 day? Oh well my symptoms are lower back pain, clear/creamy CM, Headaches, Bloated, Restless sleeps, more trips to the loo, emotional. Ill be waiting to test at the same time as my last BFP so in another 7 days maybe.
> 15DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested BFN
> 16DPO - Lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested at 5pm and got a very clear :bfp: !!!!! on a FRER So it wasn't just all in my head after all!
> 18DPO - Went for blood test at GP HCG results will be available tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry forgot to add face acne! since 5DPO!!!
> Congratulations to all those :bfp: that have happened since my last update! and for those whose :witch: arrived I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon don't give up hope :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST TURNING THIS GREEN LADIES :happydance: hopefully a sticky bub this time aroundClick to expand...

Ahh so happy to see some green! :thumbup: May all the stickiness find it's way to your little bub!!:happydance:


----------



## luckylucy

Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
1dpo
Abdomen: Bloating
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
Stomach: Nausea

2dpo
Same as 1dpo

3dpo
Same as 1 & 2

4dpo
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Chest: Tender Breasts
Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
Emotional: Depressed
Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
Emotional: Weepy
Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
Overall: Chills
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
Overall: Hot Flashes
Overall: Sleeplessness
Overall: Vivid Dreams
Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
Stomach: Nausea

5dpo
Abdomen: Bloating
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Back & Legs: Backache
Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Chest: Tender Breasts
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
Emotional: Depressed
Emotional: Moodiness
Head: Runny Nose
Head: Stuffy Nose
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
Overall: Sleeplessness
Overall: Vivid Dreams
Pelvis: Diarrhea
Pelvis: Frequent Urination
Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
Stomach: Decreased Appetite
Stomach: Nausea

6dpo
Abdomen: Bloating
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Abdomen: Twinges
Back & Legs: Backache
Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Chest: Tender Breasts
Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
Head: Runny Nose
Head: Stuffy Nose
Overall: Hot Flashes
Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
Stomach: Increased Appetite
Stomach: New or Strange Cravings

7dpo
Abdomen: Bloating
Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Abdomen: Twinges
Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Chest: Tender Breasts
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
Emotional: Depressed
Emotional: Moodiness
Head: Increased Saliva
Head: Increased Sense of Smell
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
Stomach: Decreased Appetite
Stomach: Nausea

8dpo
Abdomen: Bloating
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
Abdomen: Twinges
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Chest: Tender Breasts
Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
Head: Increased Sense of Smell
Overall: Sleeplessness
Pelvis: Frequent Urination
Stomach: Decreased Appetite

9dpo
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Abdomen: Ovary Pain
Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
Emotional: Depressed
Emotional: Moodiness
Emotional: Weepy
Head: Runny Nose
Overall: Sleeplessness
Pelvis: Frequent Urination
Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
Stomach: Increased Appetite

10dpo (6/17/13)
Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
Abdomen: Twinges
Chest: Darkening Areola
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Chest: Tender Breasts
Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
Emotional: Depressed
Emotional: Moodiness
Emotional: Weepy
Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
Head: Increased Saliva
Head: Increased Sense of Smell
Head: Runny Nose
Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
Head: Stuffy Nose
Overall: Hot Flashes
Overall: Sleeplessness
Pelvis: Constipation
Pelvis: Frequent Urination
Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
Stomach: Decreased Appetite
Stomach: Nausea

(Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )


----------



## samw1993

luckylucy said:


> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )



Have you tested LuckyLucy??


----------



## luckylucy

Yes I tested yesterday and got a BFN but according to countdowntopregnancy.com it was too early.


----------



## mel28nicole

mel28nicole said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> So I'm not really trying to get pregnant, but I do keep track of my AF on my iphone app and it gives me the days that I ovulate so i figured I'd give this a try.
> 
> 1DPO-5DPO: didn't really notice anything, because I wasn't keeping track
> 6DPO: Had some weird brownish spotting when I wiped and it got to the point where I needed a panty liner. At some point it was pinkish/reddish
> 7DPO: Had a panty liner on but didn't really have any issues until around 6PM when I saw I had my panty liner covered with blood so I ASSUMED I started my AF and used a tampon. Before bed, I took out the tampon. It wasn't covered but it had enough to where I should probably use another one.
> 8DPO: Took out tampon and there was just some brown spots on it but that was it. Didn't have anymore bleeding or spotting. This was when I was thinking I may be pregnant because I never have any spotting this early in a cycle (My AF wasn't due for another 10 days) My cycles are always 28 days.
> 9DPO: Some bloating/gassy after I would eat. My fiance was messing around with me and threw a dirty sock in my face multiple times and it made me cry. I NEVER cry over stuff like that.
> 10DPO: Sense of smell increased a lot. Still feeling bloaty and gassy. Clear CM that felt kind of thick and sticky.
> 11DPO: Took HPT in the morning and had :bfn: Had a tiny nose bleed. Bloaty and gassy. We were fishing and I got upset that my line was all messed up and I couldn't fish anymore. I somehow got my friend mad at me and all hell broke lose. I balled my eyes out for two hours and I really had no legit reason why. That NEVER HAPPENS. I stopped crying after I ate some ice cream LOL. Thick and clear CM still.
> 12DPO: I felt okay majority of the day. The smell was still getting to me. Felt bloaty and gassy after eating. That night, when I tried to sleep, I was SOOOO uncomfortable. I just couldn't fall asleep, it was like my whole back would get sore if I laid on it for too long. CM is still the same as the past two days.
> 13DPO: CM was so watery and there was a lot I thought I got my AF but when I went to the bathroom, nothing.
> 
> AF is suppose to be here the 14th so I'm waiting until then to test again.
> 
> UPDATE
> 14DPO: took another HPT, :bfn: again
> 15-16DPO: my scent has increased still, some ingestion/heartburn and I've noticed more acne on my face. CM is still watery and a little creamy
> 17DPO: Today my AF is due and I may test later on today but definitely tomorrow. I don't know if the "spotting" I had early in my cycle was a light AF or not. I've never had anything so early like that before, so I'm confused!! :cry: UPDATE Took HPT, EPT digital, and got another :bfn: sooo I'm giving it a couple more days to see if AF will arriveClick to expand...

18DPO: took test in morning, another :bfn: I want to an amusement park and had some cramping later in the day thinking AF arrived but wasn't her. 
19DPO: had indigestion in the early morning and late at night. Nausea in the middle of the day. Got mad over small things for no reason
20DPO: nothing to really report. My CM seems normal and not wet and water like like it has been. Tired too
21DPO: woke up with extreme heartburn and was frustrated and took my last digital and again, :bfn: Very tired all day but that may be because I barely slept from the heartburn and had to be up early. Notice some new acne.
22DPO: A little bit of indigestion. My boobs seem fuller? I'm wearing a bra that normally makes my boobs look smaller but they look and feel great right now! Feels like I'm wearing my bombshell bra lol

Testing again tomorrow (June 20th). I'll be a week late. Hopefully something will appear! Gonna use a regular blue dye test to see if anything is faint. - :bfn:

at 25DPO I had pink spotting when I wiped. Tested again at 26DPO with a :bfn:

FINALLY GOT A :bfp: JUNE 28TH! 2 WEEKS LATE! WOOT!!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...

9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

crowstobe3 said:


> crowstobe3 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies just updating mine and hoping we all get our :bfp: Soon!!
> 
> Cd13 - positive opk test and ewcm
> 1dpo-3dpo - steady bbt (assume ovulation occurred)
> 4dpo - drop in bbt by .3, tiredness
> 5dpo - clear wet cm, increased bbt by .1, sore side of breasts (near armpit), cramping/twinges
> 6dpo - clear/creamy wet cm,sore side of breasts (near armpit) increased bbt by .1, tiredness and cramping/twinges, achy body, nipples hurt from shower water
> 7dpo - clear wet cm,sore side of breasts (near armpit)
> increased bbt by .1, tiredness, cramping/twinges, lower back discomfort, dry lips/mouth, thirsty, achy body
> 8dpo - temp jump by .3c ? Feeling warmer, creamy white cm, sore bbs, lower back discomfort, restless sleep. Tired eyes, emotional, dry lips, bloated, more bowel movements (tmi), more frequent trips to loo. Really feeling i am going to get bfp but maybe just convincing myself so trying not to get my hopes up. Really don't want to see af just wants these days to hurry up!:growlmad:
> 9dpo - temp still high, creamy/watery cm, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (tmi), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell,
> 10dpo - temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (tmi), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, oh green dots in cm??
> 11dpo - temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (tmi), more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, :bfn:
> 12dpo - temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (tmi),gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell, vivid dreams
> 13dpo - temp high but not as high as before, restless sleep, bloated, more bowel movements (tmi),gassy, more frequent trips to loo, emotional, used to be a smoker and now off the smell :bfn:
> 
> So af is due tomorrow and still having creamy cm, last time i had a bfp it was past af 1-5 days past so hoping very much that this is the case this time around! My friend just got her bfp on the weekend so really want to be in it with her.
> 
> 14dpo - no af but bfn?!! Starting to think i may be out with my cycle, thinking maybe why i got my last bfp at 5 days past af might actually of been cd35 (not sure what dpo though). I haven't had two af's in a row since coming off bc and having a bfp. So maybe im not a 28 day and more of a 35 day? Oh well my symptoms are lower back pain, clear/creamy cm, headaches, bloated, restless sleeps, more trips to the loo, emotional. Ill be waiting to test at the same time as my last bfp so in another 7 days maybe.
> 15dpo - lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested bfn
> 16dpo - lower back cramps, breakout on face, frequent trips to the loo, restless sleep, slight nausea which passes fast, dizziness, vivid dreams, bloated, tested at 5pm and got a very clear :bfp: !!!!! On a frer so it wasn't just all in my head after all!
> 18dpo - went for blood test at gp hcg results will be available tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry forgot to add face acne! Since 5dpo!!!
> Congratulations to all those :bfp: That have happened since my last update! And for those whose :witch: Arrived i'm sure you'll get your bfp soon don't give up hope :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> just turning this green ladies :happydance: Hopefully a sticky bub this time aroundClick to expand...

yay for green!!!


----------



## VTfroggie

I've been following this thread for a few cycles now and thought it was time I added to it: 

*1 DPO*: BBT of 97.09; EWCM
*2 DPO*: BBT of 97.01; CM creamy
3 DPO: BBT invalid; CM creamy
*4 DPO*: BBT of 97.57; CM is tacky and kind of clumpy (like tiny bits of toilet paper), but no associated smell or discoloration; Could this be due to using preseed then sleeping without cleaning up?
*5 DPO*: BBT of 97.47; CM clumpy again today
*6-8DPO*: BBT of 97.42-97.50; CM back to normal, creamy. Whatever was going on must have cleared up.
*9 DPO*: BBT of 97.84 (drinking night before and restless sleep); A LOT of creamy CM, light pink during PM check 
*10 DPO*: BBT of 97.47; watery CM; "old blood" tint to CM in am; smelled tomato plants while doing yard work (there are no tomato plants anywhere in the vicinity of my yard); pink tinted CM mixed with tiny blood spots in PM (LOTS of pink/light red following sex that night); diarrhea feeling (with no end result) while lying in bed; Nipples super sensitive; insomnia
*11 DPO*: BBT of 97.52; very little creamy CM, but tinted brown and pink throughout day; even though little CM, felt wet all day; nipples tender (esp. left), even pressure of bra hurts; heavy feeling in uterus, plus mild cramping (like AF may be coming) in PM; constant "need to pee" feeling, even after doing so, but no sign of a UTI; difficulty falling asleep (took 2 hours)
*12 DPO*: BBT of 97.65; watery CM; gassy; mild bloating and cramping; constant "need to pee" feeling; difficulty falling asleep (took 1.75 hours), but then slept like a log; Acne appears to be clearing up (since going off BC in 12/2012, I've had non-stop face/chest/back acne - stupid hormones!)
*13 DPO*: BBT of 97.21 (yikes a temp drop!); watery CM; gassy; mild bloating and cramping; sides of both boobs tender
*14 DPO*: BBT of 97.06 (another drop! I'm hoping yesterday + today's drop is something positive, since my temp typically doesn't lower until the morning after AF shows); EWCM; mild bloat and gassy; boobs tender on sides; cervix tender when touched (DTD last night, so that could be the reason?); Tested with FMU, :bfn:; :witch: showed in the afternoon

*Note*: I've ignored any increased trips to pee b/c I drink a LOT of water (thank you crystal light liquid flavors for being so darn addicting). I also haven't reported any muscle/lower back/joint soreness since I wouldn't be able to delienate between soreness from work outs vs. pregnancy symtoms.


----------



## ValDante

ValDante said:


> I really like this thread. So I think I'll go ahead and post myself. I'm 11 DPO today. I refuse to test til Monday (14 dpo) which is when AF is due.
> 
> 1-5 dpo: Nothing I can remember
> 6dpo: Gas, sore muscles
> 7dpo: Gas
> 8dpo: gas
> 9dpo:Gas, sore muscles, mild cramps/tightness
> 10dpo: Gas, mild cramps, flutter/bubbles, fatigue, nausea, felt like crying (but didn't), lightheaded (felt like I'd had several drinks), tender breasts
> 11dpo: So far: cramps, feel like AF is coming, gas, heaviness/fullness in my abdomen, breasts feel full/heavy (OMG THEY FEEL HUGE and like they're held up even without a bra X_X), food aversion, exhausted (I feel like I pulled an all nighter), pinching/pulling sensation in my uterus when laying on my back and once behind my belly button.
> 12dpo: Gas, AF cramps, breasts feel fuller (XL swim top felt like I was popping out on the bottom and sides but that could just be pre-AF boobs)
> 
> So that's it so far. If I get any more symptoms going on I'll definitely post them.

Well, I turned my post red. I got AF unfortunately. :cry:


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 dpo I'm super exhausted, moody, headache, tender fuller heavier BBs with the areolas and nipples the same as above. I'm starting to eat more but still getting full easily and being hungry again an hour or so later. Still have dull cramps and frequent bathroom trips as well as thirsty all the time. My back still hurts. The only way I can sleep is with my bf there and I'm in his arms. When he's not here I have insomnia. This started at around 8 dpo. I'm becoming forgetful. I can't remember what other symptoms I'm having. I tested this morning (with 2nd pee oops on my part) and it came out a BFN.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14 DPO BBs are hurting more. They never get this way before AF. They are also a little fuller and heavier. Areolas are puffy with the glands sticking out and nipples seem to be sticking out a little more and they are darker. Nipples still have the white dots on the tips. Gassy, bloated, exhausted, headaches, moody, increase in libido? (tmi but my bf and I had sex yesterday and i lasted longer than him which is a first and wanted to keep going), milky white CM (it always feels wet down there. I keep thinking AF has come.) Dull cramps. Hungry all the time yet get full easily. Constipation.
> Took 2 tests this morning. Both BFN :/ I really hope I get a BFP soon.
> 
> ****Update for 14DPO hiccupping and throwing up a little in mouth. Craving sweets.Click to expand...


15 DPO exhaustion, cramps, gassy, headaches.My BBs are still fuller and heavier and the areolas and nipples are the same and I felt them this morning and they have these tiny bumps all inside them. More in my right one. Has anybody else experienced that???

I tested with fmu and I SWEAR I see a really faint line. But here's the bad thing. I started bleeding. Idk if I'm out or not guys. I'm thinking that I'm out.

Do you guys see a line too? Sorry if the pic is bad quality.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130618_084308_896-1.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 94


----------



## mangotango

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 dpo I'm super exhausted, moody, headache, tender fuller heavier BBs with the areolas and nipples the same as above. I'm starting to eat more but still getting full easily and being hungry again an hour or so later. Still have dull cramps and frequent bathroom trips as well as thirsty all the time. My back still hurts. The only way I can sleep is with my bf there and I'm in his arms. When he's not here I have insomnia. This started at around 8 dpo. I'm becoming forgetful. I can't remember what other symptoms I'm having. I tested this morning (with 2nd pee oops on my part) and it came out a BFN.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14 DPO BBs are hurting more. They never get this way before AF. They are also a little fuller and heavier. Areolas are puffy with the glands sticking out and nipples seem to be sticking out a little more and they are darker. Nipples still have the white dots on the tips. Gassy, bloated, exhausted, headaches, moody, increase in libido? (tmi but my bf and I had sex yesterday and i lasted longer than him which is a first and wanted to keep going), milky white CM (it always feels wet down there. I keep thinking AF has come.) Dull cramps. Hungry all the time yet get full easily. Constipation.
> Took 2 tests this morning. Both BFN :/ I really hope I get a BFP soon.
> 
> ****Update for 14DPO hiccupping and throwing up a little in mouth. Craving sweets.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 DPO exhaustion, cramps, gassy, headaches.My BBs are still fuller and heavier and the areolas and nipples are the same and I felt them this morning and they have these tiny bumps all inside them. More in my right one. Has anybody else experienced that???
> 
> I tested with fmu and I SWEAR I see a really faint line. But here's the bad thing. I started bleeding. Idk if I'm out or not guys. I'm thinking that I'm out.
> 
> Do you guys see a line too? Sorry if the pic is bad quality.Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't see a line. Maybe try tomorrow or in a few days?


----------



## samw1993

Here's another one. I'm gonna test again in a few days.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1371575726555-1.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 67


----------



## BaniVani

GOOD LUCK samw1993!!!! Hope this will be a positive for you


----------



## nolababy1

So glad I found this thread!

1-2 dpo-didn't really notice anything
3 dpo-was eating carrots and felt sick to my stomach (told RE who said it was a good sign and was probably caused by progesterone) also pain in my left ovary (which could be the cysts that constantly form on it-trying not to read too much into anything)
4 dpo-left ovary pain and some uterine pain/cramping


----------



## BaniVani

UPDATE 9 & 10

1DPO Headache,loose stools
2DPO Headache, diarrhea(maybe my vitamins or a bug?)
3DPO Bloated Right Ovary, little light headed(Maybe the heat)
4DPO Very Tired, Tender Breasts, Took a long walk and had to sit down along the
way felt tired-never happened before
5DPO Breast still Tender, Temperature a bit lower than normal
6DPO Tender Breast, sleepy from 7pm until 9, then I'm fully awake at night
7DPO Tender Breast, three hour nap at noon
8DPO Cranky in the morning, slight sharp pains in the afternoon on ovaries, Late
afternoon brief tingling sensation in breasts
Another long nap-two hours, Insomnia,
emotional 
9DPO Light cramps, tiny red dot)pencil pt size when wiped
10DPO in the PM Had light brownish discharge sweet smell tonight-so strong!
I THINK AUNT FREEKIN WITCH FLOW IS ON HER WAY


----------



## VTfroggie

samw1993 said:


> Here's another one. I'm gonna test again in a few days.

I'm not seeing much in either photo. Any additional spotting? Fx'ed that is a line you see and it gets much darker in the next couple of days!


----------



## samw1993

BaniVani said:


> UPDATE 9 & 10
> 
> 1DPO Headache,loose stools
> 2DPO Headache, diarrhea(maybe my vitamins or a bug?)
> 3DPO Bloated Right Ovary, little light headed(Maybe the heat)
> 4DPO Very Tired, Tender Breasts, Took a long walk and had to sit down along the
> way felt tired-never happened before
> 5DPO Breast still Tender, Temperature a bit lower than normal
> 6DPO Tender Breast, sleepy from 7pm until 9, then I'm fully awake at night
> 7DPO Tender Breast, three hour nap at noon
> 8DPO Cranky in the morning, slight sharp pains in the afternoon on ovaries, Late
> afternoon brief tingling sensation in breasts
> Another long nap-two hours, Insomnia,
> emotional
> 9DPO Light cramps, tiny red dot)pencil pt size when wiped
> 10DPO in the PM Had light brownish discharge sweet smell tonight-so strong!
> I THINK AUNT FREEKIN WITCH FLOW IS ON HER WAY


Or it could've been implantation bleeding! GL!!!


----------



## samw1993

VTfroggie said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> Here's another one. I'm gonna test again in a few days.
> 
> I'm not seeing much in either photo. Any additional spotting? Fx'ed that is a line you see and it gets much darker in the next couple of days!Click to expand...


Yea its really faint. I hope it gets darker! I went and got a blood test done today! Now to wait for the results. Im gonna test again either tomorrow morning or the next morning.
Yea im still bleeding. its definitely NOTHING like AF. Its much too light. The color keeps changing from red to a brownish red (tmi sorry). It keeps confusing me. Im not sure whether its because im pregnant or its just a very weird light period. I guess the only thing to do it to wait and see.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Everyone! *I'm a newbie poster (I signed up for this site soley because I loved this thread.) *I've read all 70+ pages which means #1--I'm a certified thread-stalker and #2--I desperately need to get a more exciting life outside of obsessing over TWW symptoms.

TTC #2 for 1 yr. *Previous cryo surgery on cervix means CM is very sparse at anytime of the cycle compared to most women. *(Hoping to connect with others who have that issue). *Just turned 36 so feeling a bit of biological-clock-pressure.

Don't temp (because I suck at it); Don't check CP (because I'm a scared to!)

AF due June 21 (11 Dpo)
CD 18 = +OKP*
2 Dpo = Big zits starting to pop up on face (Eww. Not normal)
3 Dpo = Sore nipples/slight breast tenderness (Normal)
4 Dpo = Nipples/breasts not as sore (Normal)
5 Dpo = Nipples/breasts back to being tender (Normal); Have trouble getting to sleep at night and have anxious feelings (Not normal but probably due to staying up reading this thread!)
6 Dpo = Same as yesterday, plus, gassy and sharp pains in lower abs (Certainly could be related and not that unusual)
7 Dpo = Nipple/breast tenderness is less (Normal); creamy/white/watery CM in morning (Not sure if normal); Dry later in day; Pulling sensation and tightness in lower abdomen (Can be normal, not always); Face feels flushed (Normal).
8 Dpo = Woke up with terrible fever blisters on lip (Eww. Not normal...and AWFUL); Face very hot; Lower back ache and AF type cramps (Normal); Light/creamy CM (Not sure if normal); Nipple sorenes; Feel cranky, lethargic, general-PMS feelings (Normal); Tiny red dot after wiping (Who knows?)
9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.
10Dpo--BFN on First Response Early Detection. Normal ugly AF cramps/back ache most of day, Face still flushed but less, Nips same tenderness; Less heart racing/anxious; First a.m. wipe yellowish CM; A few tan CM thru day; No CM or cramping in P.M., Gassy. 
11Dpo--AF DUE. Didnt show. Back ache; AF Cramping in p.m.; Sore nips; Face flushed, Heart racing/anxious; WIDE awake and not tired; Uterus feels full and tight; Scant tan CM. (Now THAT can be bad mixed with cramps!.)

Will see what overnight/tomorrow holds. If no AF, testing tomorrow morning!


----------



## luckylucy

luckylucy said:


> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )

Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :BFN:

11 Days Past Ovulation
Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
Abdomen: Sore Muscles
Abdomen: Twinges
Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
Back & Legs: Backache
Chest: Darkening Areola
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
Head: Increased Sense of Smell
Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
Head: Stuffy Nose
Overall: Vivid Dreams
Pelvis: Frequent Urination
Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
Skin: Acne Breakout
Stomach: Decreased Appetite
Stomach: Food Aversion
Stomach: Nausea
Stomach: New or Strange Cravings


----------



## BaniVani

Katie Potatie..Don't worry I've been doing the same as far as obsessing-you're not alone GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Day 1-5 - Nothing
Day 6 - twinges in my uterus, temp drop, sensitive nipples
Day 7 - tired, sensitive nipples, hungry & bloated (pretty sure bloated caused by hungry) temp drop
Day 8 - sensitive nipples, light lower uterine cramping/burning in evening


----------



## BaniVani

I'm now 10 DPO--I just tested this morning--way too early but couldn't help it ;( GOT A NEGATIVE


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...

10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BaniVani said:


> I'm now 10 DPO--I just tested this morning--way too early but couldn't help it ;( GOT A NEGATIVE

Me too! And me too. :(


----------



## lizlovelust

1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
> 
> 3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
> 5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipplesClick to expand...
> 
> 6dpo - sore nipples, headache, lots of cm - feels like a gush of af starting but it's just milky white!
> 7dpo - irritable, either going to be the worst af yet or a lovely bfp, I don't usually get this crabby. Picked a fight with DH over a stupid movie commercial.
> 8dpo - tired & emotional
> 9dpo - mild dizzy spell, tired, sore nips. lots of cmClick to expand...

10dpo - tired, sore nips, a little bit of cm, crabby, feel like I pulled a muscle in my lady parts, beyond frequent urination
11dpo - tired, sore nips, irritable, smell sensitive (nearly lost breakfast with the smell of the cat litter - *clean* cat litter) and I think my bladder is shrinking :haha:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Update: New member, so can't edit my original post yet....

9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.


----------



## luckylucy

luckylucy said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...

12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:

Abdomen: Bloating
Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
Chest: Increased Breast Size
Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
Chest: Pronounced Veins
Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
Emotional: Depressed
Emotional: Moodiness
Head: Headache
Head: Sore Throat
Overall: Chills
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
Overall: Hot Flashes
Overall: Sleeplessness
Pelvis: Constipation
Stomach: Increased Appetite

I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
<3 and :dust: to everyone :D


----------



## samw1993

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 dpo I'm super exhausted, moody, headache, tender fuller heavier BBs with the areolas and nipples the same as above. I'm starting to eat more but still getting full easily and being hungry again an hour or so later. Still have dull cramps and frequent bathroom trips as well as thirsty all the time. My back still hurts. The only way I can sleep is with my bf there and I'm in his arms. When he's not here I have insomnia. This started at around 8 dpo. I'm becoming forgetful. I can't remember what other symptoms I'm having. I tested this morning (with 2nd pee oops on my part) and it came out a BFN.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14 DPO BBs are hurting more. They never get this way before AF. They are also a little fuller and heavier. Areolas are puffy with the glands sticking out and nipples seem to be sticking out a little more and they are darker. Nipples still have the white dots on the tips. Gassy, bloated, exhausted, headaches, moody, increase in libido? (tmi but my bf and I had sex yesterday and i lasted longer than him which is a first and wanted to keep going), milky white CM (it always feels wet down there. I keep thinking AF has come.) Dull cramps. Hungry all the time yet get full easily. Constipation.
> Took 2 tests this morning. Both BFN :/ I really hope I get a BFP soon.
> 
> ****Update for 14DPO hiccupping and throwing up a little in mouth. Craving sweets.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 DPO exhaustion, cramps, gassy, headaches.My BBs are still fuller and heavier and the areolas and nipples are the same and I felt them this morning and they have these tiny bumps all inside them. More in my right one. Has anybody else experienced that???
> 
> I tested with fmu and I SWEAR I see a really faint line. But here's the bad thing. I started bleeding. Idk if I'm out or not guys. I'm thinking that I'm out.
> 
> Do you guys see a line too? Sorry if the pic is bad quality.Click to expand...


16DPO All of my symptoms are still here. New ones include shortness of breath and racing (increased) heart rate. Certain smells are messing with me. 
Still bleeding. Believing its AF but why would I still be having all of my symptoms? Waiting on results for blood test. I read that many women have period like bleeds throughout their pregnancies and deliver healthy babies. So I'm still hoping. But I'm not sure. I might be out for this one. I'll let y'all know my test results when I get them.


----------



## Skywalker

I have no idea what dpo I am! I think anywhere from 11 to 15dpo! At a wild guess. 

I have:

Nausea (comes and goes, sometimes bad enough I need peppermint tea or soup)
Pink, almost bright red nipples
Enlarged breasts
Had extreme moodiness/irritability past week
Yesterday, spotted two teeny dots of blood, no flow since
Cramping but af she never shows
Having trouble waking up in the morning and wanting to go to sleep for the night at like 7pm
A few days ago had increased heartrate even when laying down/resting
I noticed scents a lot today

Bad heartburn and gas as well but I think that might be because I have GERD and also have started on whey protein shakes but you never know!

Also, I am urinating more, but not an incredible amount more. But I've almost not made it to the toilet a few times lol. By the time I was 7 weeks pregnant last time I was getting up about 5-7 times a night to pee and still having to pee like a horse in the morning

:happydance: We shall see! :dust: to all of you!


----------



## luckylucy

samw1993 said:


> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samw1993 said:
> 
> 
> LMP was May 19, 2013. Most likely I'd on June 3rd. BF and I had unprotected sex on June 1 and June 9.
> 1dpo: nothing
> 2dpo: nothing
> 3dpo: headache and moody
> 4dpo: dull cramping, headache, moody, stuffy nose
> 5dpo: headache, dull cramping (btw nothing close to AF cramping), stuffy nose, really thirsty, nausea, dull backache, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour or so later, really tired, milky white watery CM with a wet feeling down there, pee breaks a lot
> 6dpo: same as above but add gassy
> 7dpo: same as above but add constipation as well
> 8dpo: same as above. Exhausted, BBs on and off tender with puffy aerolas. Raised white bumps on aerolas and tiny white bumps on nipples.
> 
> Forget to add on 8dpo that BBs are also fuller and heavierClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Same as above. Super exhausted. Nauseous to the point where I need tums by me. BBs are more tender.
> Also tested this morning just to see. I got a BFN but I know its still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 dpo: same as above but add insomnia. I have barely been able to sleep the past 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 11dpo same as above but BFN. starting to lose hope guys. I still have a few more days so I'm not out of the game yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 12 DPO some of the symptoms have gone away. What's left on my list are gassy, exhaustion, dull cramps (nothing like AF), a wet feeling down there (makes me keep thinking that AF has come), moody, full tender BBs with the Montgomery glands sticking out, getting full easily then being hungry again an hour later, bloated, headaches, nausea, hot flashes (I keep going from hot to cold. Its like my body can't make up its mind), frequent bathroom trips, and thirsty all the time. My back hurts sometimes too.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 13 dpo I'm super exhausted, moody, headache, tender fuller heavier BBs with the areolas and nipples the same as above. I'm starting to eat more but still getting full easily and being hungry again an hour or so later. Still have dull cramps and frequent bathroom trips as well as thirsty all the time. My back still hurts. The only way I can sleep is with my bf there and I'm in his arms. When he's not here I have insomnia. This started at around 8 dpo. I'm becoming forgetful. I can't remember what other symptoms I'm having. I tested this morning (with 2nd pee oops on my part) and it came out a BFN.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14 DPO BBs are hurting more. They never get this way before AF. They are also a little fuller and heavier. Areolas are puffy with the glands sticking out and nipples seem to be sticking out a little more and they are darker. Nipples still have the white dots on the tips. Gassy, bloated, exhausted, headaches, moody, increase in libido? (tmi but my bf and I had sex yesterday and i lasted longer than him which is a first and wanted to keep going), milky white CM (it always feels wet down there. I keep thinking AF has come.) Dull cramps. Hungry all the time yet get full easily. Constipation.
> Took 2 tests this morning. Both BFN :/ I really hope I get a BFP soon.
> 
> ****Update for 14DPO hiccupping and throwing up a little in mouth. Craving sweets.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 15 DPO exhaustion, cramps, gassy, headaches.My BBs are still fuller and heavier and the areolas and nipples are the same and I felt them this morning and they have these tiny bumps all inside them. More in my right one. Has anybody else experienced that???
> 
> I tested with fmu and I SWEAR I see a really faint line. But here's the bad thing. I started bleeding. Idk if I'm out or not guys. I'm thinking that I'm out.
> 
> Do you guys see a line too? Sorry if the pic is bad quality.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 16DPO All of my symptoms are still here. New ones include shortness of breath and racing (increased) heart rate. Certain smells are messing with me.
> Still bleeding. Believing its AF but why would I still be having all of my symptoms? Waiting on results for blood test. I read that many women have period like bleeds throughout their pregnancies and deliver healthy babies. So I'm still hoping. But I'm not sure. I might be out for this one. I'll let y'all know my test results when I get them.Click to expand...

samw1993
Not to get your hopes up or anything because it is really rare (or so I hear) but my grandmother had her period up until she was 8 months along with my Dad, 2 Aunts, and 3 Uncles..Maybe that could be the case here :D


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.Click to expand...

11 DPO - Sore boobies. Pain in the left side of my chest all night. Took a sip of coffee this morning and I knew the moment it hit my stomach because I started gagging. Took a test first thing...BFN. CM is back to milky white. Stupid mean witchy AF feels due... :(


----------



## AshNTom

AshNTom said:


> I dont temp or use opks, Peak ewcm was CD12 so we will go with that as the big o, I felt pains so I'm 98% sure it happened then
> 
> 1dpo- cp;soft medium open wet, cm: creamy
> 
> 2dpo- cp; soft medium medium wet, cm:creamy
> 
> 3dpo- soft high open wet, cm: ewcm/creamy, bd'd in case of ov due to ewcm
> 
> 4dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy,Sore left boob, pulsing on outside, Pinching lower left abdomen, Stabbing feeling in left boob, right side
> 
> 5dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy/sticky ,Sore left boob, pulsing on outside, Pinching lower left abdomen, Stabbing feeling in left boob, right side, bd'd just coz lol
> 
> 6dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy/sticky, Pinching on left ovary last night and all of today, sitting, standing and laying down... Can still feel it, Stabbing in left boob continuing, loss of sex drive
> 
> 7dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, Pinching on left ovary last night and all of today, sitting, standing and laying down... Can still feel it but not as much as yesterday. Pinching is More central but favours the left, minor dull ache in lower back. Mild dizzy spell/lightheaded ness when walking, feeling fine after.Stabbing in left boob continuing, nipples tingling, loss of sex drive
> 
> 8dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, feeling very crampy sort of like af but not, loose stool (tmi), feeling like I constantly needed to go number 2(tmi again), OH bought me macias but I couldn't eat it, it tasted peppery, word I know.... Even the hash brown. Nipples tingling,exhausted, had a nana nap on th couch, feeling like sprt lf like af will be here any minute, please stay away!!
> 
> 9dpo- feeling very crampy sort of like af but not, loose stool (tmi), feeling like I constantly needed to go number 2(tmi again), nipples tingling, hungry/starving, then I would eat a tonne of food, be full, then I'd be starving again within 10 minutes,uterus/cervix cramps after sex, central and quite uncomfortable
> 
> 10dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, feeling like I constantly needed to go number 2(tmi again),but never did, hungry for toast, 12 slices in a matter of hours yesterday, 2 nana naps today on the couch, extreme nausea, and headaches hat vanished without any reason, very warm today, woke up sweaty, it'd winter here! Normally hen checking cm, I have to go right up to my cervix, today tho, cm is just sort of sitting there t the entrance.... It's more like milk now thn cream or lotion.... It's weird....
> Also when I pee, I'm feeling pressure down there when I push that last little bit out if you know what I mean?? My belly button is being pulled from the inside and for the first time in my tww ever, I've got a voice in my head every time I havea shower saying "is it too hot for baby?" And when my fiancée was olaupying with my belly and tapping it The voice was saying "don't let him do that, you might lose the baby" I'm thinking wtf?!?!? I've never ever had these sort of thoughts before. GASSY GASSY GASSY!!!!
> 
> 11dpo- soft high closed wet, cm: creamy, nana nap again, Also when I pee, I'm feeling pressure down there when I push that last little bit out if you know what I mean?? My belly button is being pulled from the inside, twinges down low and two or three cramps that just about doubled me over, but definitely not like af cramps, nipples tingling, bbs aching, very gassy again
> 
> 12dpo- gassy, crampy, not hungry, lots and lots of creamy discharge, like, everywhere!!!! sleepy (didnt wake up til 1:30PM, and am about to curl up in bed at 8PM,
> 
> 13dpo- soft high closed wet, cm:creamy, lots of it, I didn't let myself have. Nana nap today and was exhausted, by 5pm, and was forcing my eyes open at 7pm. Bit crampy twingey, gassy
> 
> 14dpo- indigestion, craving for burger rings, lots of creamy cm, with ewcm, I can't lean against anything, I bumped my belly a few times and it felt weird. Exhausted, in bed by 6pm on a Saturday night
> 
> 15dpo- bfn
> 
> 16dpo- indigestion, frequn urination
> 
> 17dpo- bfn, no period
> 
> 18dpo; pink discharge
> 
> I plan on testing the day af I due as I'm very regular, 7 am nd bam she's there, that date will be the 19th.

So I've had much of the same.... Bfn on the 17th CD30, and bfn on th 19th CD32(af due) but no af... But I've gone to the loo tonight and have had pink on the tp when wiping. It happened a about 7pm, it's 10pm no an i haven't had anymore. Do any of you think I may have o'd really late nd it could be ib?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## BaniVani

*AshNTom*----I had the same Yesterday...not sure what it is. My period is supposed to be here on the 24 or 25 of this month. Usually I get sore boobs and this month nothing. Crossing my fingers for a positive pregnancy


----------



## BaniVani

*BoobsMcGee22 *

crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## BaniVani

LUCKY LUCY Wishing you so much luck-please keep us posted on Friday


----------



## AshNTom

BaniVani said:


> *AshNTom*----I had the same Yesterday...not sure what it is. My period is supposed to be here on the 24 or 25 of this month. Usually I get sore boobs and this month nothing. Crossing my fingers for a positive pregnancy

Fx!!! I normally have excruciating cramps before any bleeding bu so far, nothin


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
> 3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:
> 4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
> 5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipples
> 6dpo - sore nipples, headache, lots of cm - feels like a gush of af starting but it's just milky white!
> 7dpo - irritable, either going to be the worst af yet or a lovely bfp, I don't usually get this crabby. Picked a fight with DH over a stupid movie commercial.
> 8dpo - tired & emotional
> 9dpo - mild dizzy spell, tired, sore nips. lots of cm
> 10dpo - tired, sore nips, a little bit of cm, crabby, feel like I pulled a muscle in my lady parts, beyond frequent urination
> 11dpo - tired, sore nips, irritable, smell sensitive (nearly lost breakfast with the smell of the cat litter - *clean* cat litter) and I think my bladder is shrinking :haha:

12dpo - bfn, feeling disappointed. Sore nipples, frequent urination, more smell sensitive this morning. I can barely stand the smell of my own breakfast. Minor dizzy spells, mostly when turning to fast.
13dpo - very bloated, mild cramping, chronic feeling of starving making me feel sick.


----------



## AlbaNY

Okay, I am back to join this, because I finally ovulated this month. (I hadn't for several cycles, maybe due to a complex cyst that I have?) Unfortunately there is slim chance of getting pregnant, because as far as we know DF has no sperm, but since I am hopeful...

Ovulation was day 17 of my cycle, according to FF. I noted bad cramps that evening.
Nothing until 
5DPO -very tender bewbies and nipples
6DPO -bewbies and nipples still quite sore, some aching toward late night. Ravenous, famished. Unusual! Felt incredibly hungry and craved many things. Ate a whole pizza, tomato and spinach salad, and a mango as an early supper. 
7DPO -some discomfort in lower abdomen, sore bewbies and nipples, some cramping. 
8DPO -feeling a little crampy, right bewb sore underneath but otherwise they are less sensitive. Sudden nausea and dry heaves this morning. For a while it felt like my nipple was being pinched, hurt. Unpleasant cramp and full feeling low in abdomen in early evening.


Wish us luck! We still haven't seen a specialist but will be getting a referral on Monday. The other day I tried looking through the microscope again, and I may have seen one sperm, maybe. Then I lost it while trying to change to higher magnification. It only takes one, right?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

AlbaNY said:


> Okay, I am back to join this, because I finally ovulated this month. (I hadn't for several cycles, maybe due to a complex cyst that I have?) Unfortunately there is slim chance of getting pregnant, because as far as we know DF has no sperm, but since I am hopeful...
> 
> Ovulation was day 17 of my cycle, according to FF. I noted bad cramps that evening.
> Nothing until
> 5DPO -very tender bewbies and nipples
> 6DPO -bewbies and nipples still quite sore
> 
> 
> 
> Wish us luck! We still haven't seen a specialist but will be getting a referral on Monday. The other day I tried looking through the microscope again, and I may have seen one sperm, maybe. Then I lost it while trying to change to higher magnification. It only takes one, right?

That's right! Keep the faith, girl! Baby dustings to you!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Katie Potatie said:


> Update: New member, so can't edit my original post yet....
> 
> 9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
> Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.

Gave in and tested today at 10Dpo and BFN. Of course, now I have cramps and back ache and I know AF is right around the corner. You know how you just get that feeling and know she's impending? Poopers!! 

BUT...I always have to look on the bright side of things....at least I can enjoy my wine and beer for the next few weeks!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Katie Potatie said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Update: New member, so can't edit my original post yet....
> 
> 9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
> Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.
> 
> Gave in and tested today at 10Dpo and BFN. Of course, now I have cramps and back ache and I know AF is right around the corner. You know how you just get that feeling and know she's impending? Poopers!!
> 
> BUT...I always have to look on the bright side of things....at least I can enjoy my wine and beer for the next few weeks!Click to expand...

I like your bright side!!:thumbup:


----------



## ckicks86

Ok lets see... I should have ovulated around the 13th. So I'm 7dpo as of today...Had a few 'occurrences' with hubby on the 8th, 12th, and 15th. 
About 4dpo - dizziness, sleepy, headaches, tearful
5dpo - dizzy, sleepy, headaches, not sure if breast tenderness is from conception or scrubbing floors :wacko: slight cramping, tearful
6dpo - still dizzy, SO SLEEPY, headache, slight breast tenderness, not quite nauseated (more like the icky feeling after eating too much Chinese food LOL), tearful
7dpo (today) - sleepy sleepy sleepy!, dizzy and slight headache, breast tender/sensitive (my child loves to jump on them, I swear), slightly irritable - but mostly tearful, hungry - but too queazy - only ate some bread and butter with iced tea.

Still not sure if and when I should even try to take a test. I don't want to get my hopes up...:shrug:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

ckicks86 said:


> Ok lets see... I should have ovulated around the 13th. So I'm 7dpo as of today...Had a few 'occurrences' with hubby on the 8th, 12th, and 15th.
> About 4dpo - dizziness, sleepy, headaches, tearful
> 5dpo - dizzy, sleepy, headaches, not sure if breast tenderness is from conception or scrubbing floors :wacko: slight cramping, tearful
> 6dpo - still dizzy, SO SLEEPY, headache, slight breast tenderness, not quite nauseated (more like the icky feeling after eating too much Chinese food LOL), tearful
> 7dpo (today) - sleepy sleepy sleepy!, dizzy and slight headache, breast tender/sensitive (my child loves to jump on them, I swear), slightly irritable - but mostly tearful, hungry - but too queazy - only ate some bread and butter with iced tea.
> 
> Still not sure if and when I should even try to take a test. I don't want to get my hopes up...:shrug:

Fingers are crossed for you!! I feel so strange feeling queazy, really hoping it's not my wishful thinking and mind playing tricks on me! Plain bread is my favorite food right now lol


----------



## Katie Potatie

Katie Potatie said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Update: New member, so can't edit my original post yet....
> 
> 9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
> Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.
> 
> Gave in and tested today at 10Dpo and BFN. Of course, now I have cramps and back ache and I know AF is right around the corner. You know how you just get that feeling and know she's impending? Poopers!!
> 
> BUT...I always have to look on the bright side of things....at least I can enjoy my wine and beer for the next few weeks!Click to expand...

Still waiting for AF (due yesterday or today) so I shall still post symptoms until her arrival anyway:

10Dpo--BFN on First Response Early Detection. Normal ugly AF cramps/back ache most of day, Face still flushed but less, Nips same tenderness; Less heart racing/anxious; First a.m. wipe yellowish CM; A few tan CM thru day; No CM or cramping in P.M., Gassy (new symptom). 

Today 11Dpo--So far this a.m., No cramping, but dull back ache, No CM, Face still flushed (same as yesterday), Heart still racing/anxious; WIDE awake and not tired; Uterus feels full and tight (which very well could be impending AF). 

Will update at EOD!


----------



## AngelWings215

*I'm on CD 62 still no AF. I think it's my PCOS acting up again. Blood test and 2 HPTs were negative. Only symptom I really have is creamy white discharge. Will keep you posted*


----------



## BaniVani

Katie Potatie said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Update: New member, so can't edit my original post yet....
> 
> 
> 
> Gave in and tested today at 10Dpo and BFN. Of course, now I have cramps and back ache and I know AF is right around the corner. You know how you just get that feeling and know she's impending? Poopers!!
> 
> BUT...I always have to look on the bright side of things....at least I can enjoy my wine and beer for the next few weeks!
> 
> _______________________
> This is exactly how I look at it too!!! Good luck next cycle( However you just still might be pregnant)):thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.Click to expand...
> 
> 11 DPO - Sore boobies. Pain in the left side of my chest all night. Took a sip of coffee this morning and I knew the moment it hit my stomach because I started gagging. Took a test first thing...BFN. CM is back to milky white. Stupid mean witchy AF feels due... :(Click to expand...

12 DPO - Sore boobies. Mild cramping. BFN this morning. AF due Sunday at the latest. Back pain today.


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.Click to expand...
> 
> 11 DPO - Sore boobies. Pain in the left side of my chest all night. Took a sip of coffee this morning and I knew the moment it hit my stomach because I started gagging. Took a test first thing...BFN. CM is back to milky white. Stupid mean witchy AF feels due... :(Click to expand...
> 
> 12 DPO - Sore boobies. Mild cramping. BFN this morning. AF due Sunday at the latest. Back pain today.Click to expand...

You are still in it! Sounds like you have a nice, regular cycle, which is super!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Thanks doll! I just wish I knew why I was having all this massive booby pain. This is not normal for me. Every day I take a test, and NADA! AF is due sometime between today and Sunday, so we will see.


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Thanks doll! I just wish I knew why I was having all this massive booby pain. This is not normal for me. Every day I take a test, and NADA! AF is due sometime between today and Sunday, so we will see.

The last few days before AF are the WORST! Time never moves so slowly as those days. Sore boobs is a very nice sign though!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie Potatie said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks doll! I just wish I knew why I was having all this massive booby pain. This is not normal for me. Every day I take a test, and NADA! AF is due sometime between today and Sunday, so we will see.
> 
> The last few days before AF are the WORST! Time never moves so slowly as those days. Sore boobs is a very nice sign though!Click to expand...

They have been sore (sometimes horribly so!) straight through since o...something I have never experienced. And I constantly feel like I have something stuck in my esophagus... it's a strange sensation. Hurts straight into my back. UHG!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie, your symptoms sound promising!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Ttcnumber1xx

Hi all I've been reading these posts all day trying to match my symptoms with everyones lol. I'm on my 1st round of clomid and my I'm 10dpo Af is due on Wednesday 26th

5dpo temp 37.1c, creamy thick white cm,increased appetite was craving chicken fried rice, light cramps
6dpo temp 37.5c creamy thick white cm, craving rice again, light cramps
7dpo temp 37.1c watery white cm, backache, cramps bit stronger,frequent urination, craving rice again lol BFN
8dpo temp 37.1c watery clear/white cm, cramps, headache, frequent urination, fatigue BFN
9dpo 37.0c watery clear/white cm, backache, cramps more painful, headache, bad heartburn in the morning, started having painful bbs but only at the sides BFN
10dpo temp 36.8, bloated, heartburn, frequent urination, very tender bbs only at the sides, my cramps are very bad today I've took painkillers and nothing will take it off. Tried too find cervix today but I can only reach it when I bear down and when i pulled finger out it was covered in white and clear cm (tmi i know lol sorry) but I can't find the opening at all is this and the bad cramps normal? it's freaking me out as I don't get Af pains until cd2. BFN

Good luck too everyone


----------



## Katie Potatie

Ttcnumber1xx said:


> Hi all I've been reading these posts all day trying to match my symptoms with everyones lol. I'm on my 1st round of clomid and my I'm 10dpo Af is due on Wednesday 26th
> 
> 5dpo temp 37.1c, creamy thick white cm,increased appetite was craving chicken fried rice, light cramps
> 6dpo temp 37.5c creamy thick white cm, craving rice again, light cramps
> 7dpo temp 37.1c watery white cm, backache, cramps bit stronger,frequent urination, craving rice again lol BFN
> 8dpo temp 37.1c watery clear/white cm, cramps, headache, frequent urination, fatigue BFN
> 9dpo 37.0c watery clear/white cm, backache, cramps more painful, headache, bad heartburn in the morning, started having painful bbs but only at the sides BFN
> 10dpo temp 36.8, bloated, heartburn, frequent urination, very tender bbs only at the sides, my cramps are very bad today I've took painkillers and nothing will take it off. Tried too find cervix today but I can only reach it when I bear down and when i pulled finger out it was covered in white and clear cm (tmi i know lol sorry) but I can't find the opening at all is this and the bad cramps normal? it's freaking me out as I don't get Af pains until cd2. BFN
> 
> Good luck too everyone

Welcome! I can't speak for my current, agonizing TWW, BUT, when pregnant with my daughter, I kept getting cramps like AF was coming. And they kept coming on and off for a week before I tested positive. I was absolutely sure I was going to get AF with the way I was getting cramps and back aches. So, I never rule out cramps (even excessive cramps) as a negative sign. GL! Your symptoms look strong, too!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks doll! I just wish I knew why I was having all this massive booby pain. This is not normal for me. Every day I take a test, and NADA! AF is due sometime between today and Sunday, so we will see.
> 
> The last few days before AF are the WORST! Time never moves so slowly as those days. Sore boobs is a very nice sign though!Click to expand...
> 
> They have been sore (sometimes horribly so!) straight through since o...something I have never experienced. And I constantly feel like I have something stuck in my esophagus... it's a strange sensation. Hurts straight into my back. UHG!Click to expand...

Lol! Personally, I think having bizarre symptoms that you typically don't experience as a PMS symptom is always something to really wonder about when you're trying to conceive. When pg with my daughter, my boobs didn't hurt at all, they actually became desensitized! Super abnormal for me and certainly not a typical pregnancy symptom either. So I kind of like to watch out for symptoms that are not typical, as possible indicators!


----------



## Ttcnumber1xx

Katie Potatie said:


> Ttcnumber1xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I've been reading these posts all day trying to match my symptoms with everyones lol. I'm on my 1st round of clomid and my I'm 10dpo Af is due on Wednesday 26th
> 
> 5dpo temp 37.1c, creamy thick white cm,increased appetite was craving chicken fried rice, light cramps
> 6dpo temp 37.5c creamy thick white cm, craving rice again, light cramps
> 7dpo temp 37.1c watery white cm, backache, cramps bit stronger,frequent urination, craving rice again lol BFN
> 8dpo temp 37.1c watery clear/white cm, cramps, headache, frequent urination, fatigue BFN
> 9dpo 37.0c watery clear/white cm, backache, cramps more painful, headache, bad heartburn in the morning, started having painful bbs but only at the sides BFN
> 10dpo temp 36.8, bloated, heartburn, frequent urination, very tender bbs only at the sides, my cramps are very bad today I've took painkillers and nothing will take it off. Tried too find cervix today but I can only reach it when I bear down and when i pulled finger out it was covered in white and clear cm (tmi i know lol sorry) but I can't find the opening at all is this and the bad cramps normal? it's freaking me out as I don't get Af pains until cd2. BFN
> 
> Good luck too everyone
> 
> Welcome! I can't speak for my current, agonizing TWW, BUT, when pregnant with my daughter, I kept getting cramps like AF was coming. And they kept coming on and off for a week before I tested positive. I was absolutely sure I was going to get AF with the way I was getting cramps and back aches. So, I never rule out cramps (even excessive cramps) as a negative sign. GL! Your symptoms look strong, too!Click to expand...


I hope so everything I've had this month has been different to any other month and my partner says that as well but I just hope it's not the clomid giving me the fake pregnancy symptoms fingers crossed anyway. We have used preseed as well which is the 1st month of using and been taking frolic acid, well I'm not going to test now until Monday 2 days before Af hopefully I get the :bfp: we've been waiting for. Good luck too everyone and sending :dust: your way


----------



## mel28nicole

I haven't updated mine because mine is basically the same, but I'm going on 8 days late. Had a negative yesterday. Tryin again Monday and then calling the doctor.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie Potatie said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks doll! I just wish I knew why I was having all this massive booby pain. This is not normal for me. Every day I take a test, and NADA! AF is due sometime between today and Sunday, so we will see.
> 
> The last few days before AF are the WORST! Time never moves so slowly as those days. Sore boobs is a very nice sign though!Click to expand...
> 
> They have been sore (sometimes horribly so!) straight through since o...something I have never experienced. And I constantly feel like I have something stuck in my esophagus... it's a strange sensation. Hurts straight into my back. UHG!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Personally, I think having bizarre symptoms that you typically don't experience as a PMS symptom is always something to really wonder about when you're trying to conceive. When pg with my daughter, my boobs didn't hurt at all, they actually became desensitized! Super abnormal for me and certainly not a typical pregnancy symptom either. So I kind of like to watch out for symptoms that are not typical, as possible indicators!Click to expand...

I agree! My problem is that my son is 8...so I can't remember what my pregnancy was like anymore, outside of the bad nausea I had. My boobs DID grow...I was a B prior to getting pregnant, and blew up to a D! Then they stayed a D even after. Now they are a DD.

But you are right! That is encouraging! I have a few out of the ordinary things too! Then I freak out that it's early menopause or something...hahahahaha!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks doll! I just wish I knew why I was having all this massive booby pain. This is not normal for me. Every day I take a test, and NADA! AF is due sometime between today and Sunday, so we will see.
> 
> The last few days before AF are the WORST! Time never moves so slowly as those days. Sore boobs is a very nice sign though!Click to expand...
> 
> They have been sore (sometimes horribly so!) straight through since o...something I have never experienced. And I constantly feel like I have something stuck in my esophagus... it's a strange sensation. Hurts straight into my back. UHG!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Personally, I think having bizarre symptoms that you typically don't experience as a PMS symptom is always something to really wonder about when you're trying to conceive. When pg with my daughter, my boobs didn't hurt at all, they actually became desensitized! Super abnormal for me and certainly not a typical pregnancy symptom either. So I kind of like to watch out for symptoms that are not typical, as possible indicators!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! My problem is that my son is 8...so I can't remember what my pregnancy was like anymore, outside of the bad nausea I had. My boobs DID grow...I was a B prior to getting pregnant, and blew up to a D! Then they stayed a D even after. Now they are a DD.
> 
> But you are right! That is encouraging! I have a few out of the ordinary things too! Then I freak out that it's early menopause or something...hahahahaha!Click to expand...

OMG I can't believe you said that about the menopause, because I was worrying about the same thing!! When you go for so many years knowing what your PMS symptoms are, and then you have a bunch of weird, out of the blue symptoms, you hope you are either pregnant or that there's not something going wonky with your cycle! So true!


----------



## Katie Potatie

mel28nicole said:


> I haven't updated mine because mine is basically the same, but I'm going on 8 days late. Had a negative yesterday. Tryin again Monday and then calling the doctor.

Guurll! How are you concentrating on anything besides running to the bathroom every 5 minutes to test or check for AF?? Wowsers!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

katie potatie said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> i haven't updated mine because mine is basically the same, but i'm going on 8 days late. Had a negative yesterday. Tryin again monday and then calling the doctor.
> 
> guurll! How are you concentrating on anything besides running to the bathroom every 5 minutes to test or check for af?? Wowsers!Click to expand...

agreed!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sorry everyone! I know I'm clogging up the thread yammering away, but AF is due today and I'm home with nothing to do except obsess and wait...and obsess about all of your symptoms, too. Because....well, misery loves company!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie Potatie said:


> Sorry everyone! I know I'm clogging up the thread yammering away, but AF is due today and I'm home with nothing to do except obsess and wait...and obsess about all of your symptoms, too. Because....well, misery loves company!

Obsess away! I am home obsessing too! Me and my dog on my couch with a tub of hummus!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone! I know I'm clogging up the thread yammering away, but AF is due today and I'm home with nothing to do except obsess and wait...and obsess about all of your symptoms, too. Because....well, misery loves company!
> 
> Obsess away! I am home obsessing too! Me and my dog on my couch with a tub of hummus!Click to expand...

Ok good! Well, since you'll listen to me drone on, I had bad cramps/back ache for most of the day yesterday, a tad bit of yellow and then, tan CM after having either none or white/watery, and then it all stopped last night. Nothing today except the sore nips and going on day 4 of feeling very flushed/hot in the face. Tested yesterday and got the most clear BFN you'd ever seen in your life! Waiting, waiting, waiting!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> 1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
> 6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
> 8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.

9dpo - Cranky beyond cranky, temp throughout the day, super super super sore boobs. 
10dpo - still cranky, mild fever, super super super sore boobs, "pooing" loooots, M&M's taste weird to me today, taste like pure chemicals, like dye or something... so strange. Also had random spout of nausea out of no where!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie Potatie said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone! I know I'm clogging up the thread yammering away, but AF is due today and I'm home with nothing to do except obsess and wait...and obsess about all of your symptoms, too. Because....well, misery loves company!
> 
> Obsess away! I am home obsessing too! Me and my dog on my couch with a tub of hummus!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good! Well, since you'll listen to me drone on, I had bad cramps/back ache for most of the day yesterday, a tad bit of yellow and then, tan CM after having either none or white/watery, and then it all stopped last night. Nothing today except the sore nips and going on day 4 of feeling very flushed/hot in the face. Tested yesterday and got the most clear BFN you'd ever seen in your life! Waiting, waiting, waiting!!!Click to expand...

Oh, CM. I keep checking mine thinking its going to tell me my future! Like a crystal ball! Sore nips is a good symptom I heard! Flushed/hot feeling too. Have you been checking your temp???


----------



## ckicks86

ckicks86 said:


> Ok lets see... I should have ovulated around the 13th. So I'm 7dpo as of today...Had a few 'occurrences' with hubby on the 8th, 12th, and 15th.
> About 4dpo - dizziness, sleepy, headaches, tearful
> 5dpo - dizzy, sleepy, headaches, not sure if breast tenderness is from conception or scrubbing floors :wacko: slight cramping, tearful
> 6dpo - still dizzy, SO SLEEPY, headache, slight breast tenderness, not quite nauseated (more like the icky feeling after eating too much Chinese food LOL), tearful
> 7dpo (today) - sleepy sleepy sleepy!, dizzy and slight headache, breast tender/sensitive (my child loves to jump on them, I swear), slightly irritable - but mostly tearful, hungry - but too queazy - only ate some bread and butter with iced tea.
> 
> Still not sure if and when I should even try to take a test. I don't want to get my hopes up...:shrug:


And Now...8dpo - really really nauseated if I eat anything. However, my 2yo has had a stomach bug the last few days and has been throwing up. He's all better but I'm hoping i'm pregnant with a baby and not his virus! Other feelings are the same. Want to cry more often now. So sleepy!!!! Someone babysit so I can nap, PLEASE?


----------



## ckicks86

ckicks86 said:


> ckicks86 said:
> 
> 
> Ok lets see... I should have ovulated around the 13th. So I'm 7dpo as of today...Had a few 'occurrences' with hubby on the 8th, 12th, and 15th.
> About 4dpo - dizziness, sleepy, headaches, tearful
> 5dpo - dizzy, sleepy, headaches, not sure if breast tenderness is from conception or scrubbing floors :wacko: slight cramping, tearful
> 6dpo - still dizzy, SO SLEEPY, headache, slight breast tenderness, not quite nauseated (more like the icky feeling after eating too much Chinese food LOL), tearful
> 7dpo (today) - sleepy sleepy sleepy!, dizzy and slight headache, breast tender/sensitive (my child loves to jump on them, I swear), slightly irritable - but mostly tearful, hungry - but too queazy - only ate some bread and butter with iced tea.
> 
> Still not sure if and when I should even try to take a test. I don't want to get my hopes up...:shrug:
> 
> 
> And Now...8dpo - really really nauseated if I eat anything. However, my 2yo has had a stomach bug the last few days and has been throwing up. He's all better but I'm hoping i'm pregnant with a baby and not his virus! Other feelings are the same. Want to cry more often now. So sleepy!!!! Someone babysit so I can nap, PLEASE?Click to expand...


I caved and took a FRER this morning... BFN. I'm sorta not surprised because I'm way ahead of myself here.


----------



## poppygirl05

7dpo here. Been nausepus off and on. Also usually have sore boobs and nips, none this cycle. Hmmm.


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone! I know I'm clogging up the thread yammering away, but AF is due today and I'm home with nothing to do except obsess and wait...and obsess about all of your symptoms, too. Because....well, misery loves company!
> 
> Obsess away! I am home obsessing too! Me and my dog on my couch with a tub of hummus!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good! Well, since you'll listen to me drone on, I had bad cramps/back ache for most of the day yesterday, a tad bit of yellow and then, tan CM after having either none or white/watery, and then it all stopped last night. Nothing today except the sore nips and going on day 4 of feeling very flushed/hot in the face. Tested yesterday and got the most clear BFN you'd ever seen in your life! Waiting, waiting, waiting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, CM. I keep checking mine thinking its going to tell me my future! Like a crystal ball! Sore nips is a good symptom I heard! Flushed/hot feeling too. Have you been checking your temp???Click to expand...

Nope, I stink at temping! I know about the CM...looking at that toilet paper, thinking, "But what are you trying to tell me??" 

When r u going to test again?


----------



## Katie Potatie

ckicks86 said:


> ckicks86 said:
> 
> 
> Ok lets see... I should have ovulated around the 13th. So I'm 7dpo as of today...Had a few 'occurrences' with hubby on the 8th, 12th, and 15th.
> About 4dpo - dizziness, sleepy, headaches, tearful
> 5dpo - dizzy, sleepy, headaches, not sure if breast tenderness is from conception or scrubbing floors :wacko: slight cramping, tearful
> 6dpo - still dizzy, SO SLEEPY, headache, slight breast tenderness, not quite nauseated (more like the icky feeling after eating too much Chinese food LOL), tearful
> 7dpo (today) - sleepy sleepy sleepy!, dizzy and slight headache, breast tender/sensitive (my child loves to jump on them, I swear), slightly irritable - but mostly tearful, hungry - but too queazy - only ate some bread and butter with iced tea.
> 
> Still not sure if and when I should even try to take a test. I don't want to get my hopes up...:shrug:
> 
> 
> And Now...8dpo - really really nauseated if I eat anything. However, my 2yo has had a stomach bug the last few days and has been throwing up. He's all better but I'm hoping i'm pregnant with a baby and not his virus! Other feelings are the same. Want to cry more often now. So sleepy!!!! Someone babysit so I can nap, PLEASE?Click to expand...

I'll babysit your sick 2 yr old, if you babysit my sick 3 yr old! Something is going around. GL to you...good symptoms!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie Potatie said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone! I know I'm clogging up the thread yammering away, but AF is due today and I'm home with nothing to do except obsess and wait...and obsess about all of your symptoms, too. Because....well, misery loves company!
> 
> Obsess away! I am home obsessing too! Me and my dog on my couch with a tub of hummus!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good! Well, since you'll listen to me drone on, I had bad cramps/back ache for most of the day yesterday, a tad bit of yellow and then, tan CM after having either none or white/watery, and then it all stopped last night. Nothing today except the sore nips and going on day 4 of feeling very flushed/hot in the face. Tested yesterday and got the most clear BFN you'd ever seen in your life! Waiting, waiting, waiting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, CM. I keep checking mine thinking its going to tell me my future! Like a crystal ball! Sore nips is a good symptom I heard! Flushed/hot feeling too. Have you been checking your temp???Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I stink at temping! I know about the CM...looking at that toilet paper, thinking, "But what are you trying to tell me??"
> 
> When r u going to test again?Click to expand...

Tomorrow morning. I am trying to feel my cervix like I am mining for gold too.


----------



## mel28nicole

Boobs and Katie - haha I'm trying my way not to think about it. I've had a few symptoms and I've been peeing a lot but I'm just trying to remain calm. I keep thinking the one day spottin I had may have been my AF but I have no idea because it was so short and early. Hopefully I get a positive on Monday.


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
> 6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
> 8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.
> 
> 9dpo - Cranky beyond cranky, temp throughout the day, super super super sore boobs.
> 10dpo - still cranky, mild fever, super super super sore boobs, "pooing" loooots, M&M's taste weird to me today, taste like pure chemicals, like dye or something... so strange. Also had random spout of nausea out of no where!Click to expand...

So I'm starting to have mild cramping. Anyone else get this at 10dpo?


----------



## ckicks86

LIZ-
I'm having cramping today @ 8po... and my lower LOWER abdomen is a little tender and feels tighter...like on a really bad, heavy AF day.


----------



## Katie Potatie

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
> 6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
> 8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.
> 
> 9dpo - Cranky beyond cranky, temp throughout the day, super super super sore boobs.
> 10dpo - still cranky, mild fever, super super super sore boobs, "pooing" loooots, M&M's taste weird to me today, taste like pure chemicals, like dye or something... so strange. Also had random spout of nausea out of no where!Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm starting to have mild cramping. Anyone else get this at 10dpo?Click to expand...

Yes. Yesterday was my 10Dpo and I had cramping for a good portion of the day. Stopped in the evening. Today at 11Dpo I was a bit hopeful as its AF due date because I had very little cramping. Until tonight and it's starting again. When is your AF due?


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone! I know I'm clogging up the thread yammering away, but AF is due today and I'm home with nothing to do except obsess and wait...and obsess about all of your symptoms, too. Because....well, misery loves company!
> 
> Obsess away! I am home obsessing too! Me and my dog on my couch with a tub of hummus!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good! Well, since you'll listen to me drone on, I had bad cramps/back ache for most of the day yesterday, a tad bit of yellow and then, tan CM after having either none or white/watery, and then it all stopped last night. Nothing today except the sore nips and going on day 4 of feeling very flushed/hot in the face. Tested yesterday and got the most clear BFN you'd ever seen in your life! Waiting, waiting, waiting!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, CM. I keep checking mine thinking its going to tell me my future! Like a crystal ball! Sore nips is a good symptom I heard! Flushed/hot feeling too. Have you been checking your temp???Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I stink at temping! I know about the CM...looking at that toilet paper, thinking, "But what are you trying to tell me??"
> 
> When r u going to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow morning. I am trying to feel my cervix like I am mining for gold too.Click to expand...

In that case, I will be stalking for your post tomorrow! Best of luck!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ladies here's my HPT from this morning! I swear I see something?
https://i42.tinypic.com/2lxtdzo.jpg


----------



## Katie Potatie

Katie Potatie said:


> Hi Everyone! *I'm a newbie poster (I signed up for this site soley because I loved this thread.) *I've read all 70+ pages which means #1--I'm a certified thread-stalker and #2--I desperately need to get a more exciting life outside of obsessing over TWW symptoms.
> 
> TTC #2 for 1 yr. *Previous cryo surgery on cervix means CM is very sparse at anytime of the cycle compared to most women. *(Hoping to connect with others who have that issue). *Just turned 36 so feeling a bit of biological-clock-pressure.
> 
> Don't temp (because I suck at it); Don't check CP (because I'm a scared to!)
> 
> AF due June 21 (11 Dpo)
> CD 18 = +OKP*
> 2 Dpo = Big zits starting to pop up on face (Eww. Not normal)
> 3 Dpo = Sore nipples/slight breast tenderness (Normal)
> 4 Dpo = Nipples/breasts not as sore (Normal)
> 5 Dpo = Nipples/breasts back to being tender (Normal); Have trouble getting to sleep at night and have anxious feelings (Not normal but probably due to staying up reading this thread!)
> 6 Dpo = Same as yesterday, plus, gassy and sharp pains in lower abs (Certainly could be related and not that unusual)
> 7 Dpo = Nipple/breast tenderness is less (Normal); creamy/white/watery CM in morning (Not sure if normal); Dry later in day; Pulling sensation and tightness in lower abdomen (Can be normal, not always); Face feels flushed (Normal).
> 8 Dpo = Woke up with terrible fever blisters on lip (Eww. Not normal...and AWFUL); Face very hot; Lower back ache and AF type cramps (Normal); Light/creamy CM (Not sure if normal); Nipple sorenes; Feel cranky, lethargic, general-PMS feelings (Normal); Tiny red dot after wiping (Who knows?)
> 9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
> Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.
> 10Dpo--BFN on First Response Early Detection. Normal ugly AF cramps/back ache most of day, Face still flushed but less, Nips same tenderness; Less heart racing/anxious; First a.m. wipe yellowish CM; A few tan CM thru day; No CM or cramping in P.M., Gassy.
> 11Dpo--AF DUE. Didnt show. Back ache; AF Cramping in p.m.; Sore nips; Face flushed, Heart racing/anxious; WIDE awake and not tired; Uterus feels full and tight; Scant tan CM. (Now THAT can be bad mixed with cramps!.)
> 
> Will see what overnight/tomorrow holds. If no AF, testing tomorrow morning!

My update from today.


----------



## Katie Potatie

mel28nicole said:


> Boobs and Katie - haha I'm trying my way not to think about it. I've had a few symptoms and I've been peeing a lot but I'm just trying to remain calm. I keep thinking the one day spottin I had may have been my AF but I have no idea because it was so short and early. Hopefully I get a positive on Monday.

Well I'll be watchin' ya lady to see how this turns out! Unless you typically have weird cycles, it still sounds promising!


----------



## Katie Potatie

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
> 6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
> 8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.
> 
> 9dpo - Cranky beyond cranky, temp throughout the day, super super super sore boobs.
> 10dpo - still cranky, mild fever, super super super sore boobs, "pooing" loooots, M&M's taste weird to me today, taste like pure chemicals, like dye or something... so strange. Also had random spout of nausea out of no where!Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm starting to have mild cramping. Anyone else get this at 10dpo?Click to expand...

I think you've already had a positive looking test by the time I am replying to this, but yes, I had cramping at 10 Dpo. AF due at 11 Dpo.... still nothing, but more cramping.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Katie Potatie said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
> 6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
> 8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.
> 
> 9dpo - Cranky beyond cranky, temp throughout the day, super super super sore boobs.
> 10dpo - still cranky, mild fever, super super super sore boobs, "pooing" loooots, M&M's taste weird to me today, taste like pure chemicals, like dye or something... so strange. Also had random spout of nausea out of no where!Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm starting to have mild cramping. Anyone else get this at 10dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Yesterday was my 10Dpo and I had cramping for a good portion of the day. Stopped in the evening. Today at 11Dpo I was a bit hopeful as its AF due date because I had very little cramping. Until tonight and it's starting again. When is your AF due?Click to expand...

OOPS! Just realized I replied to you twice on this question!


----------



## luckylucy

luckylucy said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...

13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'( 
Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*


----------



## Katie Potatie

luckylucy said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...
> 
> 13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
> Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'(
> Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*Click to expand...

When is AF due? If you didn't use an OPK, then it's possible you could be off on O. This cycle my "body" told me I O on Day 14, but OPK said day 18, so your hubby could be right!!


----------



## luckylucy

Katie Potatie said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...
> 
> 13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
> Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'(
> Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*Click to expand...
> 
> When is AF due? If you didn't use an OPK, then it's possible you could be off on O. This cycle my "body" told me I O on Day 14, but OPK said day 18, so your hubby could be right!!Click to expand...

The :witch: is due on Sunday or Monday according to my calculations. I am usually on time and my cycles are 27 days and according to the ovulation calculator app I have on my app I was supposed to have ovulated on the 10th but countdowntopregnancy.com says the 7th I am super :confused:


----------



## Katie Potatie

luckylucy said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...
> 
> 13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
> Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'(
> Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*Click to expand...
> 
> When is AF due? If you didn't use an OPK, then it's possible you could be off on O. This cycle my "body" told me I O on Day 14, but OPK said day 18, so your hubby could be right!!Click to expand...
> 
> The :witch: is due on Sunday or Monday according to my calculations. I am usually on time and my cycles are 27 days and according to the ovulation calculator app I have on my app I was supposed to have ovulated on the 10th but countdowntopregnancy.com says the 7th I am super :confused:Click to expand...

Oh you still have time then! Goodness, especially not testing with the other kiddos until 2 months! You need to sit back, have a glass of wine (scratch that!)...a glass of soda (scratch that!)...a nice glass of purified water and breathe! Lol! No, seriously, you are still in the race!


----------



## luckylucy

Katie Potatie said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...
> 
> 13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
> Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'(
> Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*Click to expand...
> 
> When is AF due? If you didn't use an OPK, then it's possible you could be off on O. This cycle my "body" told me I O on Day 14, but OPK said day 18, so your hubby could be right!!Click to expand...
> 
> The :witch: is due on Sunday or Monday according to my calculations. I am usually on time and my cycles are 27 days and according to the ovulation calculator app I have on my app I was supposed to have ovulated on the 10th but countdowntopregnancy.com says the 7th I am super :confused:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you still have time then! Goodness, especially not testing with the other kiddos until 2 months! You need to sit back, have a glass of wine (scratch that!)...a glass of soda (scratch that!)...a nice glass of purified water and breathe! Lol! No, seriously, you are still in the race!Click to expand...

Really? OMG! I am super excited now :happydance:! I thought my body was playing evil tricks on me lol I have never had to "plan" getting pregnant before. With my other 3 it just happened. So I am confused with all this sometimes (more times than not hehe)


----------



## BaniVani

UPDATE 8

1DPO Headache,loose stools
2DPO Headache, diarrhea(maybe my vitamins or a bug?)
3DPO Bloated Right Ovary, little light headed(Maybe the heat)
4DPO felt tired, Tender Breasts, Took a long walk and had to sit down along the way ..always take the same walk along the beach..never tired!!

5DPO Breast still Tender, Temperature a bit lower than normal 98.1
6DPO Tender Breast, sleepy from 7pm until 9, then I'm fully awake at night
7DPO Tender Breast, three hour nap at noon
8DPO Cranky in the morning, slight sharp pains in the afternoon on ovaries, Late afternoon brief tingling sensation in breasts-Another long nap-two hours, Insomnia late pm,
9DPO Headache comes and goes(Is this allergies or what) Never had this before
10DPO Very loose stools-do I have a virus?- Headache comes and goes
11DPO Loose stools no symptoms but very thirsty(I could drink all day)
12 DPO Diarreah
13 TEmp 98.1 Bloated Right Ovary, Tired
14 Breasts really tender and full(feel like a cow even If I'm a 36B cup
15 Even more Tender Breast --sharp pains down there on my twat-brief pains)
16 two tiny pencil-tip-like red dots on my tissue after peeing((Implantation?)
17 Temp. normal, light cramps(brief pains) tiny red dot again on tissue
18 light pale pink discharge ;0( Maybe remains of implantation):winkwink:
19  pale light spotting again:shrug:  Still implantation?
20 I feel this Pinch on my right ovary never felt before, AM Testing :bfn:
21 Thirsty, Spotting again but no need for pad freq. urination, feel very bloated, feel like I need to protect my tummy?? PM with friends having cocktails, felt for a second like throwing up...feeling went away after a few seconds. Mind playing tricks on me? 

22 Period should hit hard today...Light pale pink with creamy CM...what is this?? Right ovary sore Left boob has been harder today, Right , very tender WEIRD. usually they are very sore on first Period flo. 
Starting to get constipated. Afternoon--CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER--TESTING NOW
: :happydance::shrug: POSITIVE on CLEARBLUE TESTER I'm happy and worried at the same time.
Seeing my doctor on Monday. After testing I strangely had to pee again-so much liquid! Can't keep liquids in. :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Ladies..wishing the best to all of you including myself! I'll keep you all updated in the next few days.


----------



## mel28nicole

Katie Potatie said:


> mel28nicole said:
> 
> 
> Boobs and Katie - haha I'm trying my way not to think about it. I've had a few symptoms and I've been peeing a lot but I'm just trying to remain calm. I keep thinking the one day spottin I had may have been my AF but I have no idea because it was so short and early. Hopefully I get a positive on Monday.
> 
> Well I'll be watchin' ya lady to see how this turns out! Unless you typically have weird cycles, it still sounds promising!Click to expand...

I always have 26-28 day cycles. This is my 37th day lol. I've never had one like this ever!


----------



## Hopeful14

Hey ladies!

I did my trigger on 6/15 at 3am and I think I ovulated Monday 6/18. I should be around 5DPO. I have tested out the trigger. Yesterday morning I got a BFN on first response digital and in the evening a BFP on Clearblue. This morning it got BFN on FR digital, CB digital and EPT digital ( i had to cover all my bases lol) so i know for sure the shot is out. 

Today I have the worst sharp gassy pains in my life. Everytime i press on my left side it hurts and on my right and then i belch. it feels low dull cramps all over. My RE said this is quite normal for this time in my cycle and to monitor them. These pain are sharp. they also feel like constipation pains. According to this implant calculator if i caught the egg i should implant around 6/23. 

I'm hoping for a BFP next week during the blood as i am not testing anymore. I am trying to control myself. but this gas and pain is new to me because I dont even have these before AF. I didnt have these the last time i triggered either:nope:


----------



## onemoremaybe

I have never tracked my cycle so bear with me! My husband and I have decided to "take a chance" on having one more child. We aren't really trying, just not doing anything to prevent it either. Our youngest is only 3 months old and my husband just had a vasectomy April 26th. So, we know going in that our chances are slim. I breastfed exclusively for the first month, supplemented the second month and stopped all together a month ago. For my other children, I had had my first period by now but have not with this one. This makes it difficult to determine ovulation date (if any) and impossible to determine when my period is due. Again - we know this is a bit of a long shot! So, I am simply going off of days we had sex which were 10 days ago and 6 days ago. 

Starting Monday (5 days after sex), I started feeling like "crud". Headache, nausea and cramping. Very bloated. Had diarrhea at 5 days also. Have had all of these every day (except diarrhea) since then and today (10 days after sex), the cramping is pretty bad. The nausea last night was ridiculous and really did feel like the morning sickness from previous pregnancies. But, I took a test this morning and it was :bfn:. 

My gums bled when I brushed on two days (days 7 and 8), but not since then. I had RLS (restless leg syndrome) with all my pregnancies and it got worse with each one. But, only during pregnancy. At day 8 I literally was punching my legs trying to get them to stop (if you've never had RLS, it truly is miserable!). 

As many of you, I feel like I am losing my mind. I really never gave it much thought that I might actually be pregnant until 2 days ago when I felt that nausea so bad. The cramping has gotten worse each day. I didn't have any of this before my first period after birth with the others but I guess I can't rule that out. The cramps certainly feel like menstrual cramps. 

I also took my temp this morning. Again, I haven't been tracking it and never have before but I know I normally run around 97.7 (high 97's). This morning it was 98.9. I don't even know how much a person's temp increases if she's pregnant! I am exhausted but that could be from running after my other kids so I'm trying to dismiss that even though I definitely have noticed a difference in just how exhausted I am in the last few days.

I feel like I'm trying to convince myself that I'm not crazy for thinking I might be! But, the negative test is throwing me - kinda hard to dismiss a negative test!! Guess I'm just looking for a little advice and support - the waiting and wondering is brutal!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Katie Potatie said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! *I'm a newbie poster (I signed up for this site soley because I loved this thread.) *I've read all 70+ pages which means #1--I'm a certified thread-stalker and #2--I desperately need to get a more exciting life outside of obsessing over TWW symptoms.
> 
> TTC #2 for 1 yr. *Previous cryo surgery on cervix means CM is very sparse at anytime of the cycle compared to most women. *(Hoping to connect with others who have that issue). *Just turned 36 so feeling a bit of biological-clock-pressure.
> 
> Don't temp (because I suck at it); Don't check CP (because I'm a scared to!)
> 
> AF due June 21 (11 Dpo)
> CD 18 = +OKP*
> 2 Dpo = Big zits starting to pop up on face (Eww. Not normal)
> 3 Dpo = Sore nipples/slight breast tenderness (Normal)
> 4 Dpo = Nipples/breasts not as sore (Normal)
> 5 Dpo = Nipples/breasts back to being tender (Normal); Have trouble getting to sleep at night and have anxious feelings (Not normal but probably due to staying up reading this thread!)
> 6 Dpo = Same as yesterday, plus, gassy and sharp pains in lower abs (Certainly could be related and not that unusual)
> 7 Dpo = Nipple/breast tenderness is less (Normal); creamy/white/watery CM in morning (Not sure if normal); Dry later in day; Pulling sensation and tightness in lower abdomen (Can be normal, not always); Face feels flushed (Normal).
> 8 Dpo = Woke up with terrible fever blisters on lip (Eww. Not normal...and AWFUL); Face very hot; Lower back ache and AF type cramps (Normal); Light/creamy CM (Not sure if normal); Nipple sorenes; Feel cranky, lethargic, general-PMS feelings (Normal); Tiny red dot after wiping (Who knows?)
> 9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
> Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.
> 10Dpo--BFN on First Response Early Detection. Normal ugly AF cramps/back ache most of day, Face still flushed but less, Nips same tenderness; Less heart racing/anxious; First a.m. wipe yellowish CM; A few tan CM thru day; No CM or cramping in P.M., Gassy.
> 11Dpo--AF DUE. Didnt show. Back ache; AF Cramping in p.m.; Sore nips; Face flushed, Heart racing/anxious; WIDE awake and not tired; Uterus feels full and tight; Scant tan CM. (Now THAT can be bad mixed with cramps!.)
> 
> Will see what overnight/tomorrow holds. If no AF, testing tomorrow morning!
> 
> My update from today.Click to expand...

Gonna be stalking YOU now!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.Click to expand...
> 
> 11 DPO - Sore boobies. Pain in the left side of my chest all night. Took a sip of coffee this morning and I knew the moment it hit my stomach because I started gagging. Took a test first thing...BFN. CM is back to milky white. Stupid mean witchy AF feels due... :(Click to expand...
> 
> 12 DPO - Sore boobies. Mild cramping. BFN this morning. AF due Sunday at the latest. Back pain today.Click to expand...

13 DPO - Soooooore boobies! And they are huge. Cramping. Moody as all get out. Sleepy. No AF today. Due between today and tomorrow. CM is white and lotion-like, but thin. Not as thin as milk. BFN this morning. I feel like AF is readying her broom for takeoff. :( Feel depressed. Probably hormones.


----------



## mangotango

Hey everyone! I've been reading and reading on here every day and figured I'll share my symptoms so far. This is only my second month/cycle ttc our first baby, so I'm super hopeful but also trying to keep a reality check in place that it could take months and months to get that BFP!

I'm 7dpo today and as I look at all my symptoms from every day, there are a lot that I've never had- but I know I'm way more in tune with my body now than I was before when we weren't ttc. Last month though, I had things like severe cramps on about 10dpo and then very very very sore breasts at 13dpo, 2 things I have never ever ever had in my entire life. I thought I was BFP and ended up negative but sorta wonder if it wasn't just that it failed to implant or something? So I'm charting every day, but I'm also not taking each symptom overly serious until I actually get a BFP.
One thing I found weird was that the week leading to ovulation, I felt like $h!t all week. Sick feeling, nausea, severe hedaches. The first day after ovulation I felt great and didn't feel sick at all and have not felt sick or had headaches since until a little yucky feeling after meals the past day.

my temps range from 97.6 -97.8 at my baseline during the pre-ovulation time and seems to run above 98.0-98.1 and higher after ovulation. 

1dpo: 98.1, nothing 
2dpo: 98.1, small pain/cramp left side
3dpo: 98.2, happy, energized. noticed clear gel-like CM
4dpo: 98.1, very crabby and irritable. some twinges like AF is coming 
5dpo: 98.3, very crabby and irritable. CM thick gel-like clear and slippery, did not sleep well tonight
6dpo: 98.2, sort of full/almost sick feeling at the end of meals. unable to finish last few bites but does not last more than a few minutes
7dpo: 98.2, woke up very swollen in my hands, feet, face. Very tired. intercourse felt very different with more sensation and just different.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Katie Potatie said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! *I'm a newbie poster (I signed up for this site soley because I loved this thread.) *I've read all 70+ pages which means #1--I'm a certified thread-stalker and #2--I desperately need to get a more exciting life outside of obsessing over TWW symptoms.
> 
> TTC #2 for 1 yr. *Previous cryo surgery on cervix means CM is very sparse at anytime of the cycle compared to most women. *(Hoping to connect with others who have that issue). *Just turned 36 so feeling a bit of biological-clock-pressure.
> 
> Don't temp (because I suck at it); Don't check CP (because I'm a scared to!)
> 
> AF due June 21 (11 Dpo)
> CD 18 = +OKP*
> 2 Dpo = Big zits starting to pop up on face (Eww. Not normal)
> 3 Dpo = Sore nipples/slight breast tenderness (Normal)
> 4 Dpo = Nipples/breasts not as sore (Normal)
> 5 Dpo = Nipples/breasts back to being tender (Normal); Have trouble getting to sleep at night and have anxious feelings (Not normal but probably due to staying up reading this thread!)
> 6 Dpo = Same as yesterday, plus, gassy and sharp pains in lower abs (Certainly could be related and not that unusual)
> 7 Dpo = Nipple/breast tenderness is less (Normal); creamy/white/watery CM in morning (Not sure if normal); Dry later in day; Pulling sensation and tightness in lower abdomen (Can be normal, not always); Face feels flushed (Normal).
> 8 Dpo = Woke up with terrible fever blisters on lip (Eww. Not normal...and AWFUL); Face very hot; Lower back ache and AF type cramps (Normal); Light/creamy CM (Not sure if normal); Nipple sorenes; Feel cranky, lethargic, general-PMS feelings (Normal); Tiny red dot after wiping (Who knows?)
> 9Dpo = Woke up feeling non-bloated and sexy as all get out! (Not good for BFP symptoms, but felt great for the psyche!); Nipples sore, No cramps but back ache; Face still hot; First a.m. wipe was watery/creamy/white;
> Noticed last couple days (maybe 3 days) I'm short of breath and still have racing heart/anxious feeling.
> 10Dpo--BFN on First Response Early Detection. Normal ugly AF cramps/back ache most of day, Face still flushed but less, Nips same tenderness; Less heart racing/anxious; First a.m. wipe yellowish CM; A few tan CM thru day; No CM or cramping in P.M., Gassy.
> 11Dpo--AF DUE. Didnt show. Back ache; AF Cramping in p.m.; Sore nips; Face flushed, Heart racing/anxious; WIDE awake and not tired; Uterus feels full and tight; Scant tan CM. (Now THAT can be bad mixed with cramps!.)
> 
> Will see what overnight/tomorrow holds. If no AF, testing tomorrow morning!
> 
> My update from today.Click to expand...

Had intentions of waking up and testing today...but my DD woke me up having a tantrum to beat all tantrums and I missed my FMU! Little bugger!! It was probably a good thing because while our shopping, I think I started that darn AF. (Today would be 1 day late). 

Really thought I was in the game with the starting and stopping of cramps and only scant, tan cm a couple times. I was absolutely OUT OF MY MIND for about 10 min., so upset...and then, a wave of calm came and I realized it was ok. Going on family vacation next week, which means unhealthy eating, too much drinking, and stating up way too late. So, this likely wasn't a good time to be with a little bean! Gotta stay positive and I will CONTINUE to stalk this thread cuz I'm so excited to see the rest of your journeys! Wishing you all the luck in the world for BFPs!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BaniVani said:


> UPDATE 8
> 
> 1DPO Headache,loose stools
> 2DPO Headache, diarrhea(maybe my vitamins or a bug?)
> 3DPO Bloated Right Ovary, little light headed(Maybe the heat)
> 4DPO felt tired, Tender Breasts, Took a long walk and had to sit down along the way ..always take the same walk along the beach..never tired!!
> 
> 5DPO Breast still Tender, Temperature a bit lower than normal 98.1
> 6DPO Tender Breast, sleepy from 7pm until 9, then I'm fully awake at night
> 7DPO Tender Breast, three hour nap at noon
> 8DPO Cranky in the morning, slight sharp pains in the afternoon on ovaries, Late afternoon brief tingling sensation in breasts-Another long nap-two hours, Insomnia late pm,
> 9DPO Headache comes and goes(Is this allergies or what) Never had this before
> 10DPO Very loose stools-do I have a virus?- Headache comes and goes
> 11DPO Loose stools no symptoms but very thirsty(I could drink all day)
> 12 DPO Diarreah
> 13 TEmp 98.1 Bloated Right Ovary, Tired
> 14 Breasts really tender and full(feel like a cow even If I'm a 36B cup
> 15 Even more Tender Breast --sharp pains down there on my twat-brief pains)
> 16 two tiny pencil-tip-like red dots on my tissue after peeing((Implantation?)
> 17 Temp. normal, light cramps(brief pains) tiny red dot again on tissue
> 18 light pale pink discharge ;0( Maybe remains of implantation):winkwink:
> 19  pale light spotting again:shrug:  Still implantation?
> 20 I feel this Pinch on my right ovary never felt before, AM Testing :bfn:
> 21 Thirsty, Spotting again but no need for pad freq. urination, feel very bloated, feel like I need to protect my tummy?? PM with friends having cocktails, felt for a second like throwing up...feeling went away after a few seconds. Mind playing tricks on me?
> 
> 22 Period should hit hard today...Light pale pink with creamy CM...what is this?? Right ovary sore Left boob has been harder today, Right , very tender WEIRD. usually they are very sore on first Period flo.
> Starting to get constipated. Afternoon--CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER--TESTING NOW
> : :happydance::shrug: POSITIVE on CLEARBLUE TESTER I'm happy and worried at the same time.
> Seeing my doctor on Monday. After testing I strangely had to pee again-so much liquid! Can't keep liquids in. :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Ladies..wishing the best to all of you including myself! I'll keep you all updated in the next few days.

EEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you I can hardly stand it!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

luckylucy said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...
> 
> 13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
> Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'(
> Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*Click to expand...
> 
> When is AF due? If you didn't use an OPK, then it's possible you could be off on O. This cycle my "body" told me I O on Day 14, but OPK said day 18, so your hubby could be right!!Click to expand...
> 
> The :witch: is due on Sunday or Monday according to my calculations. I am usually on time and my cycles are 27 days and according to the ovulation calculator app I have on my app I was supposed to have ovulated on the 10th but countdowntopregnancy.com says the 7th I am super :confused:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you still have time then! Goodness, especially not testing with the other kiddos until 2 months! You need to sit back, have a glass of wine (scratch that!)...a glass of soda (scratch that!)...a nice glass of purified water and breathe! Lol! No, seriously, you are still in the race!Click to expand...
> 
> Really? OMG! I am super excited now :happydance:! I thought my body was playing evil tricks on me lol I have never had to "plan" getting pregnant before. With my other 3 it just happened. So I am confused with all this sometimes (more times than not hehe)Click to expand...

Yep really! I will be watching for your posts and wishing you a BFP!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.Click to expand...
> 
> 11 DPO - Sore boobies. Pain in the left side of my chest all night. Took a sip of coffee this morning and I knew the moment it hit my stomach because I started gagging. Took a test first thing...BFN. CM is back to milky white. Stupid mean witchy AF feels due... :(Click to expand...
> 
> 12 DPO - Sore boobies. Mild cramping. BFN this morning. AF due Sunday at the latest. Back pain today.Click to expand...
> 
> 13 DPO - Soooooore boobies! And they are huge. Cramping. Moody as all get out. Sleepy. No AF today. Due between today and tomorrow. CM is white and lotion-like, but thin. Not as thin as milk. BFN this morning. I feel like AF is readying her broom for takeoff. :( Feel depressed. Probably hormones.Click to expand...

You're still not out lady! Creamy white lotion like CM is good! Still following your posts! Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## AlbaNY

I added this in my post (#789,) but I wanted to put it where it would be seen too:

This morning I had sudden nausea and dry heaves. O.O 
Besides that was a bit of cramping this evening, and for a while it felt like someone was pinching my nipple. Sore bewbies still. 
I really hope this is something good!


----------



## BaniVani

AlbaNY said:


> I added this in my post (#789,) but I wanted to put it where it would be seen too:
> 
> This morning I had sudden nausea and dry heaves. O.O
> Besides that was a bit of cramping this evening, and for a while it felt like someone was pinching my nipple. Sore bewbies still.
> I really hope this is something good!


______________Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## BaniVani

Katie Potatie said:


> BaniVani said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE 8
> 
> 
> 22 Period should hit hard today...Light pale pink with creamy CM...what is this?? Right ovary sore Left boob has been harder today, Right , very tender WEIRD. usually they are very sore on first Period flo.
> Starting to get constipated. Afternoon--CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER--TESTING NOW
> : :happydance::shrug: POSITIVE on CLEARBLUE TESTER I'm happy and worried at the same time.
> Seeing my doctor on Monday. After testing I strangely had to pee again-so much liquid! Can't keep liquids in. :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Ladies..wishing the best to all of you including myself! I'll keep you all updated in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you I can hardly stand it!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!Click to expand...


_________________
THANKS!!! I'm very worry today. my husband thought I was being weird, I should be happy he said. After having a MC a few months ago, the fear of having another is with me. When I pee I spot this light pink liquid. 
Going to call my doctor in an hour(It's Sunday) let's see if she takes my call.


----------



## AngelWings215

*Can't find my post on here so I'll just update here. Last AF was on 4/21. Going on CD 63 or 64 and no AF not pregnant all I have is this creamy white discharge and thats it. I sometimes have bloating and breast soreness but thats on ocassion not everyday. I know that I'm not pregnant because I had a blood test and 2 HPTs that were negative. Wonder if I should turn my original post(if I can find it) RED just for the hell of it?*


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.Click to expand...
> 
> 11 DPO - Sore boobies. Pain in the left side of my chest all night. Took a sip of coffee this morning and I knew the moment it hit my stomach because I started gagging. Took a test first thing...BFN. CM is back to milky white. Stupid mean witchy AF feels due... :(Click to expand...
> 
> 12 DPO - Sore boobies. Mild cramping. BFN this morning. AF due Sunday at the latest. Back pain today.Click to expand...
> 
> 13 DPO - Soooooore boobies! And they are huge. Cramping. Moody as all get out. Sleepy. No AF today. Due between today and tomorrow. CM is white and lotion-like, but thin. Not as thin as milk. BFN this morning. I feel like AF is readying her broom for takeoff. :( Feel depressed. Probably hormones.Click to expand...

14 DPO...turning this one red. :( AF flew in on her broom and ruined my cycle. Poo. 

So this starts a new cycle. Best of luck and baby dust to the rest of you ladies still in the TWW!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hopethisyear said:


> Day 1-5 - Nothing
> Dpo 6 - twinges in my uterus, temp drop, sensitive nipples
> Dpo 7 - tired, sensitive nipples, hungry & bloated (pretty sure bloated caused by hungry) temp drop
> Dpo 8 - sensitive nipples, light lower uterine cramping/burning in evening

Dpo 9 -
Dpo 10 - light EWCM (odd since it's been creamy)
Dpo 11 - light cramping, back pain, creamy cm, huge temp drop below cover line
DPO12 - light cramping, tired temp still down - feel like AF is coming


----------



## Katie Potatie

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so the DPO is an estimation. I am not POSITIVE when I ovulated, but based on an average o date and my 28 day cycle, this is where we are at:
> 
> 1 DPO - Super sore boobies. Mild cramps. Some pokey pains in my lower tummy. Woke up at 3am and never went back to sleep.
> 2 DPO - Super sore boobies. More cramps. A little sleepy. Took a long nap in the afternoon. Not sure if that is just from not sleeping well. Nausea on and off.
> 3 DPO - Super sore boobies...fiance swears they are bigger. LOTS of cramping like AF is coming. Strange soreness in lower abdomen, left side...almost like a runners cramp. Pain in lower back. Super tired...long nap. :sleep: Ate one small slice of pickle and got nausea...and I love pickles.
> 4 DPO - Fiance says I snored LOUD last night. I never snore. Mild cramps today. My boobs are SO SORE!!!
> 5 DPO - Still sore boobies. Strange dreams. Sleepy. Mild cramps.
> 6 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! I went to buy new bras. I am up to a DD. Maybe I gained weight. Maybe I never wore the right size. But when I was sized last, I was a D. Sleepy here and there.
> 7 DPO - Sore boobies. Sometimes out of nowhere, it's a zap of ouch! Some mild cramping. Headaches. Hungry.
> 
> I will update! :dust:
> 
> 8 DPO - SORE BOOBIES! Mostly on the sides and underneath. Some nausea after eating lunch. Some strange pulling sensations on the incision sites from my appendectomy last month (at belly button and just above pubic bone)...which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> 9 DPO - Super sore boobies all night...it woke me up a few times. This morning I had some nausea out of nowhere. I gagged, and it passed. A little sniffly today. Ate a few cookies...bad heartburn. Took a test...BFN. Naps. Feel tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO - Sore boobies. Just want to sleep...so exhausted. Cravings. Hungry. Pinches in my tummy. Strange dreams. BFN this morning. CM is still white, but is thicker and almost clumpy.Click to expand...
> 
> 11 DPO - Sore boobies. Pain in the left side of my chest all night. Took a sip of coffee this morning and I knew the moment it hit my stomach because I started gagging. Took a test first thing...BFN. CM is back to milky white. Stupid mean witchy AF feels due... :(Click to expand...
> 
> 12 DPO - Sore boobies. Mild cramping. BFN this morning. AF due Sunday at the latest. Back pain today.Click to expand...
> 
> 13 DPO - Soooooore boobies! And they are huge. Cramping. Moody as all get out. Sleepy. No AF today. Due between today and tomorrow. CM is white and lotion-like, but thin. Not as thin as milk. BFN this morning. I feel like AF is readying her broom for takeoff. :( Feel depressed. Probably hormones.Click to expand...
> 
> 14 DPO...turning this one red. :( AF flew in on her broom and ruined my cycle. Poo.
> 
> So this starts a new cycle. Best of luck and baby dust to the rest of you ladies still in the TWW!!!Click to expand...

Boo!! I'm sorry she got you. :(. Hope to see you here next time! Will turn mine red when I can get to the computer!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BaniVani said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I added this in my post (#789,) but I wanted to put it where it would be seen too:
> 
> This morning I had sudden nausea and dry heaves. O.O
> Besides that was a bit of cramping this evening, and for a while it felt like someone was pinching my nipple. Sore bewbies still.
> I really hope this is something good!
> 
> 
> ______________Keeping fingers crossed!Click to expand...

I know it's hard not to worry after you get the BFP but try to enjoy the ride!!!!


----------



## BaniVani

So...I went to the ER and after three hours waiting around..they took my blood test and had an ultrasound. Everything seems to be okay they said. Told me it was normal to spot a light pink...could be old blood..nothing to worry about if pain is not felt. I was spotting a light brown discharge too. strange...

I'm feeling much more relieved ! My Best to you all!!! Never give up!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BaniVani said:


> So...I went to the ER and after three hours waiting around..they took my blood test and had an ultrasound. Everything seems to be okay they said. Told me it was normal to spot a light pink...could be old blood..nothing to worry about if pain is not felt. I was spotting a light brown discharge too. strange...
> 
> I'm feeling much more relieved ! My Best to you all!!! Never give up!

Gosh I'm happy for you! Now PLEASE relax and savor this journey!!


----------



## luckylucy

luckylucy said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...
> 
> 13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
> Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'(
> Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*Click to expand...


Turning this red :cry: the :witch: showed up today with a capital B! it is a VERY sad day in my house today :cry: but that is OK we will be OK right? Right! We are young and are going to keep trying! Juts gotta keep thinking happy thoughts. So I will be back again in a week but in the mean time I am going to be stalking all of you :lol: 
:hugs: & :kiss: to you all and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all to get your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## growlil1

1 DPO- Cramps on left side
2 DPO- Brown spotting, cramps- Temp drop
3 DPO- Brown spotting, cramps-Temp rises back up
4 DPO- Brown spotting
5 DPO- Brown spotting
6 DPO- Brown spotting, sore nipples
7 DPO- Brown spotting, Maroon blood in the morning, sore nipples
8 DPO- Dark maroon blood in the morning, Stopped til mid-evening & came back brown, nausea, decreased appetite, sore nipples


----------



## ckicks86

ckicks86 said:


> ckicks86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ckicks86 said:
> 
> 
> Ok lets see... I should have ovulated around the 13th. So I'm 7dpo as of today...Had a few 'occurrences' with hubby on the 8th, 12th, and 15th.
> About 4dpo - dizziness, sleepy, headaches, tearful
> 5dpo - dizzy, sleepy, headaches, not sure if breast tenderness is from conception or scrubbing floors :wacko: slight cramping, tearful
> 6dpo - still dizzy, SO SLEEPY, headache, slight breast tenderness, not quite nauseated (more like the icky feeling after eating too much Chinese food LOL), tearful
> 7dpo (today) - sleepy sleepy sleepy!, dizzy and slight headache, breast tender/sensitive (my child loves to jump on them, I swear), slightly irritable - but mostly tearful, hungry - but too queazy - only ate some bread and butter with iced tea.
> 
> Still not sure if and when I should even try to take a test. I don't want to get my hopes up...:shrug:
> 
> 
> And Now...8dpo - really really nauseated if I eat anything. However, my 2yo has had a stomach bug the last few days and has been throwing up. He's all better but I'm hoping i'm pregnant with a baby and not his virus! Other feelings are the same. Want to cry more often now. So sleepy!!!! Someone babysit so I can nap, PLEASE?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I caved and took a FRER this morning... BFN. I'm sorta not surprised because I'm way ahead of myself here.Click to expand...

I haven't updated in a while... symptoms have been pretty much the same but just stronger and more severe. today is... I think 11dpo. 
My bewbs are getting more sore, the headaches aren't so bad. I've been wearing pads @ work because I work in health care and rarely get to pee - I'm overweight so is I get a sneeze or cough attack I leak some. lol tmi --but there was a bit of pale pinkish streaks. VERY LIGHT.
Good LORD I'm tired. Yesterday I couldn't keep my eyes open, fell asleep with my LO and hubby woke me up for work this AM and I just couldn't get moving. Ready to go konk out now. I'm still too nervous to try to test this early. This week is killing me - and my tickers are off lol. I'm just gonna wait.

I am curious, though. My period started June 1st. Usually I'd expect it July 1st. Does that mean I have a longer cycle than 14 days? Would all my info be wrong? I've been terrible at tracking cycles before, so I have no real idea of when to ever expect a period.

Still feeling super bloated. It's not quite nausea, more like an over-stuffed over-fed feeling whenever I eat. SUPER thirsty too. -sigh- Im too sleepy to be hopeful. Time is creeping by. Best of luck and congrats to those of you getting your BFPs!!!


----------



## Hjaneset

I've been checking this forum daily since stumbling upon it earlier this week. Going a little but crazy, and I think the hubs is ready for me to start bouncing my questions/concerns off someone else. Anyway, these are my details, and what I've been going through. ANY replies are welcomed and so appreciated :flower:

Started period on May 26th, which lasted 4/5 days. O on approximately 6/9 or 10th... Not quite sure- calendar estimated 6/5-6/12.
Shortly after O I started getting slightly nauseous, boobs got increasingly sore/heavy and have increased in size. I also had a high temp, craved sweets which isn't my thing regularly and have had some major mood swings. Oh, I also had the CRAZIEST dreams every night, which I could remember... So odd.
Tested on 6/22 am: BFN 
Last night after going to the bathroom I wiped and had very light pink blood on the tp and was discouraged thinking we were out, then I went the entire rest of the evening with no more blood at all, no spotting.
This afternoon I started spotting with some uncomfortable cramping, but no where near what I experience normally (typically spend my first day in bed very sick). I had brown discharge, pink blood for approximately 9 hours, and now all cramps are gone, just feel uncomfortable in my lower abdomen now. I have also stopped spotting. High temp all day(sweaty-ish), VERY tired, very sore boobs mostly on the sides, highly sensitive nipples. Pretty much all the same symptoms I've experienced since after O.
Period was set to start tomorrow, 6/24 according to my O tracker calendar. Cycles typically 29/30 days. 
Going a little crazy... Hubby and I have been trying for just a couple of months, and this will be our first. 
Like I said, any and all feedback would be great! Thank you 
*not familiar with the abbreviations... I'll do some research. Ha!* 

:dust: to all!


----------



## BaniVani

growlil1 said:


> 1 DPO- Cramps on left side
> 2 DPO- Brown spotting, cramps- Temp drop
> 3 DPO- Brown spotting, cramps-Temp rises back up
> 4 DPO- Brown spotting
> 5 DPO- Brown spotting
> 6 DPO- Brown spotting, sore nipples
> 7 DPO- Brown spotting, Maroon blood in the morning, sore nipples
> 8 DPO- Dark maroon blood in the morning, Stopped til mid-evening & came back brown, nausea, decreased appetite, sore nipples

________Sounds like early implantation maybe??? I am 4 weeks and still have a light brownish discharge--goes from light pink to magenta--it's strange. So, don't worry and try to relax. I had an MC 4 months ago and know that it can be scary....But try not to ;) KEEPING FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## Lilwhitedove

Hi Everyone,

I have been totally stalking this thread all last week and have read all of the posts. Many congratulations to those of you who are pregnant and my heart goes out to those of you who have not yet conceived. My prayers are with you for next month. My DH and I are new to TTC #1 and have not been charting anything so my DPOs are mainly estimates. 

1-5DPO - Occasional dizziness (especially after weight lifting), headaches & occasional brief nausea 
6DPO - Extremely bloated
7DPO - Sharp/dull cramping on both sides, headache, nauseous, dizzy, extremely bloated, car sick
8 DPO - Pulling sensation in lower abdomen, dizzy, boobs feel bigger, urinating frequently, some pain in left side when urinating, tired, hungry
9DPO - Weird feeling in stomach upon waking, tingling in chest, huge boobs, pressure in lower right abdomen, crazy bloated
10DPO - Slept a ton last night, dizzy upon waking, bloated, headaches, toothache (I grind at night so it may just be that), extreme pulling/pinching in right lower ovary area, heartburn after eating, took a HPT = :bfn:
11 DPO - Dizzy upon waking, moody (feel like AF is coming), restless sleep, sticky/clear CM after running - only once it has been pretty dry, nipples erect and sore to touch when showering, hungry and munching all day, took HPT = :bfn:
*** Okay, here is where I am concerned. At my softball game (11DPO) at 7:30pm when I hit the ball/ran, it felt like my pelvic region got torn out. I had severe pain from 7:30-middle of the night in my girl area, pelvic, and upper thighs. I could hardly walk or move without crying.
12 DPO - made apt. with OBGyn for tomorrow morning (13DPO), when I woke up still sore but not severe, nauseous, dizzy, wet feelings but not really any CM, keep checking for AF. HPT = :bfn:

I have a history of ovarian cysts so I am thinking that is what is going on. Praying for a better result. :baby:


----------



## Rellie47

Rellie47 said:


> 1 DPO~ itchy eyes, bloating, and gassy.
> 2 DPO~ bloated, twinges on the left ovary side, headache, urinating a lot and some nipple tenderness.
> 3 DPO~ extremely sensitive nipples, some gas, and some bloating.
> 4 DPO~ extremely sensitive nipples, light cramping with some twinges and I am very tired almost like I put a whole days work in and it is just the morning. A little emotional.
> 5 DPO~ woke up with a yucky taste in my mouth kinda like a mitallic taste, bloating, tired, sensitive nipples, lower back soreness, sense of smell increase, face acne, and leg pain.
> 6 DPO~ constipated, small sharp pain in my left breast, nipple tenderness, feeling hot and flushed, and some bloating. Starting to feel a little frisky:kiss:
> 7 DPO~ woke up with a stuffy nose, ichy eyes, cramping lower left side,urinating several times in the middle of the night, and super hungry. A touch of Nausea and not able to lay on tummy. Tonight I had horrible cramps and really bad nausea almost about to throw up. Not like me. Hard not to get excited. :)
> 8 DPO~ Last night I had very vivid dreams and most were about sex, I figured it was because I have been feeling frisky these last couple of days, I have been having back aches off and on the whole time. Tender breasts, bloated, hot flashes, strong thirst, super hungry, tiredness, and peeing like a race horse day and night. I am craving fresh veggies and fruits.
> 9 DPO~ Been having vivid dream, light cramping, bloating, and nausea.
> 10 DPO~vivid dreams, cramping, bloating, lower back cramping, and very very tired.
> 11 DPO~vivid dreams, cramping, cant lay on my tummy when sleeping, very bad mood swings.
> I am feeling kinda like i will get my AF and not the :bfp:
> Not feeling so hopeful anymore.

Since reading my post have any of you thought.....this girl just might be preggers? I feel like I am going nuts today......so darn emotional I cant stand myself.:growlmad:


----------



## AngelWings215

Lilwhitedove said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been totally stalking this thread all last week and have read all of the posts. Many congratulations to those of you who are pregnant and my heart goes out to those of you who have not yet conceived. My prayers are with you for next month. My DH and I are new to TTC #1 and have not been charting anything so my DPOs are mainly estimates.
> 
> 1-5DPO - Occasional dizziness (especially after weight lifting), headaches & occasional brief nausea
> 6DPO - Extremely bloated
> 7DPO - Sharp/dull cramping on both sides, headache, nauseous, dizzy, extremely bloated, car sick
> 8 DPO - Pulling sensation in lower abdomen, dizzy, boobs feel bigger, urinating frequently, some pain in left side when urinating, tired, hungry
> 9DPO - Weird feeling in stomach upon waking, tingling in chest, huge boobs, pressure in lower right abdomen, crazy bloated
> 10DPO - Slept a ton last night, dizzy upon waking, bloated, headaches, toothache (I grind at night so it may just be that), extreme pulling/pinching in right lower ovary area, heartburn after eating, took a HPT = :bfn:
> 11 DPO - Dizzy upon waking, moody (feel like AF is coming), restless sleep, sticky/clear CM after running - only once it has been pretty dry, nipples erect and sore to touch when showering, hungry and munching all day, took HPT = :bfn:
> *** Okay, here is where I am concerned. At my softball game (11DPO) at 7:30pm when I hit the ball/ran, it felt like my pelvic region got torn out. I had severe pain from 7:30-middle of the night in my girl area, pelvic, and upper thighs. I could hardly walk or move without crying.
> 12 DPO - made apt. with OBGyn for tomorrow morning (13DPO), when I woke up still sore but not severe, nauseous, dizzy, wet feelings but not really any CM, keep checking for AF. HPT = :bfn:
> 
> I have a history of ovarian cysts so I am thinking that is what is going on. Praying for a better result. :baby:

Hey do you have PCOS? I have PCOS and AF is over 2 months late for me. Last AF was April 21st and I haven't bled since. I was thinking I was pregnant as well but I've taken a blood test and 2 HPTs that were both negative so I think its safe to say I'm not pregnant :( I'm on CD 65


----------



## Hopeful14

I am 7dpo and reading all everyones symptoms i am thinking i had these symptoms but then i feel my af cramps. where its just a dull pain on the left side radiating down my left leg like always when i have af. but saturday 5dpo i had major sharp pains and gassy pains. i pressed on my left side and right side and it was tight and my whole lower abdomen was tight. I went to the doctor for my 7 day testing and my progesterone was 8. i think that is low but the doc said no worries. I am scared i failed to implant bec of it. there is no way i missed the o bec we bd 5 days in a row. but saturdays pain was something i never felt before. of course i am still POAS bec i refuse to give up. I even did bbt on saturday it was 97 then next two days it was 98. this tww is so difficult:cry:


----------



## BaniVani

katie potatie said:


> banivani said:
> 
> 
> update 8
> 
> 1dpo headache,loose stools
> 2dpo headache, diarrhea(maybe my vitamins or a bug?)
> 3dpo bloated right ovary, little light headed(maybe the heat)
> 4dpo felt tired, tender breasts, took a long walk and had to sit down along the way ..always take the same walk along the beach..never tired!!
> 
> 5dpo breast still tender, temperature a bit lower than normal 98.1
> 6dpo tender breast, sleepy from 7pm until 9, then i'm fully awake at night
> 7dpo tender breast, three hour nap at noon
> 8dpo cranky in the morning, slight sharp pains in the afternoon on ovaries, late afternoon brief tingling sensation in breasts-another long nap-two hours, insomnia late pm,
> 9dpo headache comes and goes(is this allergies or what) never had this before
> 10dpo very loose stools-do i have a virus?- headache comes and goes
> 11dpo loose stools no symptoms but very thirsty(i could drink all day)
> 12 dpo diarreah
> 13 temp 98.1 bloated right ovary, tired
> 14 breasts really tender and full(feel like a cow even if i'm a 36b cup
> 15 even more tender breast --sharp pains down there on my twat-brief pains)
> 16 two tiny pencil-tip-like red dots on my tissue after peeing((implantation?)
> 17 temp. Normal, light cramps(brief pains) tiny red dot again on tissue
> 18 light pale pink discharge ;0( maybe remains of implantation):winkwink:
> 19  pale light spotting again:shrug:  still implantation?
> 20 i feel this pinch on my right ovary never felt before, am testing :bfn:
> 21 thirsty, spotting again but no need for pad freq. Urination, feel very bloated, feel like i need to protect my tummy?? Pm with friends having cocktails, felt for a second like throwing up...feeling went away after a few seconds. Mind playing tricks on me?
> 
> 22 period should hit hard today...light pale pink with creamy cm...what is this?? Right ovary sore left boob has been harder today, right , very tender weird. Usually they are very sore on first period flo.
> Starting to get constipated. Afternoon--can't wait any longer--testing now
> : :happydance::shrug: positive on clearblue tester i'm happy and worried at the same time.
> Seeing my doctor on monday. After testing i strangely had to pee again-so much liquid! Can't keep liquids in. :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> Ladies..wishing the best to all of you including myself! I'll keep you all updated in the next few days.
> 
> eeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you i can hardly stand it!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!Click to expand...

_______________________________

*so i thought i had started my pms on may 27..actually i started on the 23..so, when i got the positive preg
test..i was further along--just wanted you ladies to know.
Praying for all of you to have a wonderful pregnancy soon!*


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
> 3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:
> 4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
> 5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipples
> 6dpo - sore nipples, headache, lots of cm - feels like a gush of af starting but it's just milky white!
> 7dpo - irritable, either going to be the worst af yet or a lovely bfp, I don't usually get this crabby. Picked a fight with DH over a stupid movie commercial.
> 8dpo - tired & emotional
> 9dpo - mild dizzy spell, tired, sore nips. lots of cm
> 10dpo - tired, sore nips, a little bit of cm, crabby, feel like I pulled a muscle in my lady parts, beyond frequent urination
> 11dpo - tired, sore nips, irritable, smell sensitive (nearly lost breakfast with the smell of the cat litter - *clean* cat litter) and I think my bladder is shrinking :haha:
> 12dpo - bfn, feeling disappointed. Sore nipples, frequent urination, more smell sensitive this morning. I can barely stand the smell of my own breakfast. Minor dizzy spells, mostly when turning to fast.
> 13dpo - very bloated, mild cramping, chronic feeling of starving making me feel sick.


14dpo - mild cramping (mostly at night), always tired
15dpo - headache, super tired, bloat
16dpo - more mild cramping at night when I'm going to bed, feeling exhausted all day. Severe breast ich, like I could go insane how bad they're itching. Mild cramping, headache & sleepy since lunchtime. DH thinks my breasts look more "supple", I wanted to hope that my breasts looked fuller but I thought it was my imagination:thumbup:

17dpo - bfn but symptoms are staying about the same the past few days. Af due in 2 days, no feeling of her *yet*. Really emotional, I cried when the vacuum unplugged itself when I walked to far away from the outlet.


----------



## waiting4damon

BaniVani--I am a Registered Nurse in the US and have worked in Labor and Delivery. Light pink tinged CM is fine and normal in early weeks of pregnancy--its just from cervical changes. :) 
Don't worry.


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi all. I know very little about the exact dates of this cycle, my husband and I are more NTNP; I do not use OPK, temping, etc. We BD when I notice EWCM and try to let nature take its course. This month we only BD twice in ovulation prediction window based on my clockwork 31 day cycle.

CD 1 June 1:
CD 15: EWCM BD 
CD 16: EWCM BD 
CD 17: stretchy CM clear with yellow tinge
CD 20: fatigue, lightheaded several times
CD 21: BD little to no clear CM
CD 22-24: occassional lightheaded
CD 24: BD, vein network to chest and boobs coming to skin surface. 9 DPO (best guess) BFN
CD 25: scant bit creamy white CM, transient sharp prickling pain in area of left ovary
CD 26(11 DPO?): sore, swollen, heavy boobs, white creamy CM, slight lower ab cramps
CD 27: Took 3 Frer and an EPT--BFP!!!

AF should be due July 1st. Will test then and try not to stress. :)


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> Okay, I am back to join this, because I finally ovulated this month. (I hadn't for several cycles, maybe due to a complex cyst that I have?) Unfortunately there is slim chance of getting pregnant, because as far as we know DF has no sperm, but since I am hopeful...
> 
> Ovulation was day 17 of my cycle, according to FF. I noted bad cramps that evening.
> Nothing until
> 5DPO -very tender bewbies and nipples
> 6DPO -bewbies and nipples still quite sore, some aching toward late night. Ravenous, famished. Unusual! Felt incredibly hungry and craved many things. Ate a whole pizza, tomato and spinach salad, and a mango as an early supper.
> 7DPO -some discomfort in lower abdomen, sore bewbies and nipples, some cramping.
> 8DPO -feeling a little crampy, right bewb sore underneath but otherwise they are less sensitive. Sudden nausea and dry heaves this morning. For a while it felt like my nipple was being pinched, hurt. Unpleasant cramp and full feeling low in abdomen in early evening.
> 
> 
> Wish us luck! We still haven't seen a specialist but will be getting a referral on Monday. The other day I tried looking through the microscope again, and I may have seen one sperm, maybe. Then I lost it while trying to change to higher magnification. It only takes one, right?


Adding:

9DPO -tender breasts and temp lowered. Starting to realise AF is on the way in just a day or two.
10DPO -tender breasts, and increasingly bad cramps through day. (They never became awful, but they increased.) I kept expecting AF, but nothing yet. 

Today is 11DPO, so I haven't much to say yet, but no AF. 
It is also cycle day 28, so I am either on time for AF today or up to three days late depending (that is to say I am irregular but should be seeing AF very soon.)
The interesting thing is that my temp went from cover line to 98.04 today.

20:23 tonight I can add that I'm cramping like crazy, and I have been all day. I don't recall normally cramping before AF starts, but it feels like it should start any moment. It is getting wicked bad anyway. 
Things became very slippery, and I was sure AF began, but it is "slippery white" CM. 

I took a test earlier, but it was negative, so... :( Expect this to turn red.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
I turned 35 last May and on my birthday I told my fiancé that we must start working on a baby, no more postponing. After my first cycle, I had every pregnancy symptom there is. You name it, I had it. I was 100% sure we were that lucky couple who got pregnant at first try. When my period started, I was so devastated. I cried the whole evening (I never cry&#8230;.). This is when I found this forum and it has been keeping me going since then. June was our 2nd cycle&#8230; I did my very best not imagining these pregnancy symptoms, so I will not be disappointed when AF comes&#8230; I did a good job. The only symptom I had were fuller boobs. As I calculated my AF was due on June 27th. On June 24th I had an ultrasound, because I have been having a soft bump above my pubic bone for a couple of months. (I still do not know the results). A technician pressed my pelvic so hard, my period started right there&#8230; Boom!...Another disappointment&#8230; Had two glasses of wine when I got home and a nice cup of coffee this morning&#8230; According to my calculations, we have to start ttc again on July 4th. &#61514; Wish you all the very best! And thank you for all your posts, you do not even know that how it helps a girl like myself to keep her spirits up&#8230;


----------



## BaniVani

waiting4damon said:


> BaniVani--I am a Registered Nurse in the US and have worked in Labor and Delivery. Light pink tinged CM is fine and normal in early weeks of pregnancy--its just from cervical changes. :)
> Don't worry.

Thank you so much...I'm living in Italy and I'm finding it difficult to express my concerns with the nurses. I did go to the ER and they told me everything looked alright. the discharge is a lot less now. It is a big relief to hear it from you!


----------



## BaniVani

AlbaNY----Wishing you Luck!!!! I had mild cramping I think around ovulation and again around implantation


----------



## AshNTom

What do you ladies think?? My symptoms by dpo are on pg 67 for reference. But In saying that, I ovulated much later than expected. This test is taken at 11dpo. On 8dpo I had light pink spotting, opinions please

Thanks ladies!!! Xx :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 91


----------



## AlbaNY

BaniVani said:


> AlbaNY----Wishing you Luck!!!! I had mild cramping I think around ovulation and again around implantation

Thanks for the hope and luck. :) 

I'm still in, much to my surprise. 
12 DPO I've been feeling like crap today... Nausea, burping, heartburn. I took Prilosec at least an hour ago, but I am only just keeping from heaving. 
The cramps went away.

My temp is really high (over 98,) no AF, and all these symptoms, but I wonder if I am just ill with some bug. After all, all tests have been negative.


----------



## ChinaGirl

I see a shadow, AshnTom! No idea if it's an evap or a BFP. It might still be too early for a digital test, but I know that in your shoes I'd be itching to try one!

Aww, AlbaNY! I'm sorry you're feeling yucky. Still, it's a promising sort of yucky!

Glad to have you with us, Lenka! I'm a champion symptom spotter myself. It's SO easy to do! FX for you this month!

WaitingforDamon, I'm hoping you get the best news ever this July! :dust:


----------



## BaniVani

AshNTom said:


> What do you ladies think?? My symptoms by dpo are on pg 67 for reference. But In saying that, I ovulated much later than expected. This test is taken at 11dpo. On 8dpo I had light pink spotting, opinions please
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! Xx :flower:




I SEE SOMETHING-better take another test tomorrow morning ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
> 6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
> 8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.
> 
> 9dpo - Cranky beyond cranky, temp throughout the day, super super super sore boobs.
> 10dpo - still cranky, mild fever, super super super sore boobs, "pooing" loooots, M&M's taste weird to me today, taste like pure chemicals, like dye or something... so strange. Also had random spout of nausea out of no where!Click to expand...

11dpo - sore boobs still, pooing and peeing lots.
12dpo - upper mid back started hurting/tingling pretty bad, sore boobs, pooing and peeing lots.
13-15dpo - upper mid back still hurts/tingles pretty bad, boobs still sore, still pooing and peeing a lot, no AF, shes due tomorrow, no cramps. BFN. Also LOADS of thick creamy CM in panties and when I wipe... Not sure if this is a sign of AF coming or what.


----------



## growlil1

Well after 8 days of spotting i started light bleeding yesterday and has continued on today so AF has visited me very early this month. Good luck to everyone else this cycle.


----------



## Rellie47

Rellie47 said:


> 1 DPO~ itchy eyes, bloating, and gassy.
> 2 DPO~ bloated, twinges on the left ovary side, headache, urinating a lot and some nipple tenderness.
> 3 DPO~ extremely sensitive nipples, some gas, and some bloating.
> 4 DPO~ extremely sensitive nipples, light cramping with some twinges and I am very tired almost like I put a whole days work in and it is just the morning. A little emotional.
> 5 DPO~ woke up with a yucky taste in my mouth kinda like a mitallic taste, bloating, tired, sensitive nipples, lower back soreness, sense of smell increase, face acne, and leg pain.
> 6 DPO~ constipated, small sharp pain in my left breast, nipple tenderness, feeling hot and flushed, and some bloating. Starting to feel a little frisky:kiss:
> 7 DPO~ woke up with a stuffy nose, ichy eyes, cramping lower left side,urinating several times in the middle of the night, and super hungry. A touch of Nausea and not able to lay on tummy. Tonight I had horrible cramps and really bad nausea almost about to throw up. Not like me. Hard not to get excited. :)
> 8 DPO~ Last night I had very vivid dreams and most were about sex, I figured it was because I have been feeling frisky these last couple of days, I have been having back aches off and on the whole time. Tender breasts, bloated, hot flashes, strong thirst, super hungry, tiredness, and peeing like a race horse day and night. I am craving fresh veggies and fruits.
> 9 DPO~ Been having vivid dream, light cramping, bloating, and nausea.
> 10 DPO~vivid dreams, cramping, bloating, lower back cramping, and very very tired.
> 11 DPO~vivid dreams, cramping, cant lay on my tummy when sleeping, very bad mood swings. I can not apply any real pressure to my lower pelvic area, I also have loose stool.
> I am feeling kinda like i will get my AF and not the :bfp:
> Not feeling so hopeful anymore.
> 12 DPO~ Woke up with horriable cramps, SUPER tired, waves of nausea, bloated, tender breasts, and pressure in and around uterus.
> 13 DPO~ woke up feeling normal, light cramping, pressure on lower left of the uterus, and tender breasts.

I test in 2 days and I cant wait. I really hope it is my :bfp:

I had my blood test and it was :bfn:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
> 3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:
> 4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
> 5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipples
> 6dpo - sore nipples, headache, lots of cm - feels like a gush of af starting but it's just milky white!
> 7dpo - irritable, either going to be the worst af yet or a lovely bfp, I don't usually get this crabby. Picked a fight with DH over a stupid movie commercial.
> 8dpo - tired & emotional
> 9dpo - mild dizzy spell, tired, sore nips. lots of cm
> 10dpo - tired, sore nips, a little bit of cm, crabby, feel like I pulled a muscle in my lady parts, beyond frequent urination
> 11dpo - tired, sore nips, irritable, smell sensitive (nearly lost breakfast with the smell of the cat litter - *clean* cat litter) and I think my bladder is shrinking :haha:
> 12dpo - bfn, feeling disappointed. Sore nipples, frequent urination, more smell sensitive this morning. I can barely stand the smell of my own breakfast. Minor dizzy spells, mostly when turning to fast.
> 13dpo - very bloated, mild cramping, chronic feeling of starving making me feel sick.
> 
> 14dpo - mild cramping (mostly at night), always tired
> 15dpo - headache, super tired, bloat
> 16dpo - more mild cramping at night when I'm going to bed, feeling exhausted all day. Severe breast ich, like I could go insane how bad they're itching. Mild cramping, headache & sleepy since lunchtime. DH thinks my breasts look more "supple", I wanted to hope that my breasts looked fuller but I thought it was my imagination:thumbup:
> 
> 17dpo - bfn but symptoms are staying about the same the past few days. Af due in 2 days, no feeling of her *yet*. Really emotional, I cried when the vacuum unplugged itself when I walked to far away from the outlet.

18dpo - itchy breasts, tired, chronic hunger, bloat, emotional. Strange aches in lower abdomen with light cramping when I urinate. Frequent urination that wakes me up through the night. May test in the morning! Had a hint of light light brown, barely noticeable on a wipe tissue this evening. Hoping the witch stays away.


----------



## Katie Potatie

luckylucy said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> Tracking my symptoms on https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/
> 1dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 2dpo
> Same as 1dpo
> 
> 3dpo
> Same as 1 & 2
> 
> 4dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sharp/Stabbing Pains
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Increased Sex Drive
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Bleeding Gums/Nose
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 5dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Diarrhea
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 6dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Just Feel Pregnant"
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> Stomach: New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> 8dpo
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> 
> 9dpo
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Ovary Pain
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Runny Nose
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> 10dpo (6/17/13)
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Chest: Tender Breasts
> Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month"
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Emotional: Weepy
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Saliva
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Runny Nose
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Nausea
> 
> (Some of my symptoms went away and then came back I am super confused :wacko: )
> 
> Update: Tested Sunday 6/16/13 :bfn:
> 
> 11 Days Past Ovulation
> Tuesday June 18, 2013 - TODAY
> Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence
> Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching
> Abdomen: Sore Muscles
> Abdomen: Twinges
> Back & Legs: Achy Legs or Hips
> Back & Legs: Backache
> Chest: Darkening Areola
> Chest: Sensitive Breasts
> Chest: Sore/Sensitive Nipples
> Head: Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Head: Increased Sense of Smell
> Head: Strange/Metallic Taste in Mouth
> Head: Stuffy Nose
> Overall: Vivid Dreams
> Pelvis: Frequent Urination
> Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid
> Skin: Acne Breakout
> Stomach: Decreased Appetite
> Stomach: Food Aversion
> Stomach: Nausea
> Stomach: New or Strange CravingsClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO Pretty much the same as yesterday but add:
> 
> Abdomen: Bloating
> Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
> Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness
> Chest: Breasts Feel Heavy or Full
> Chest: Increased Breast Size
> Chest: Montgomery's Tubercles
> Chest: Pronounced Veins
> Emotional: Anxious/On Edge
> Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability
> Emotional: Depressed
> Emotional: Moodiness
> Head: Headache
> Head: Sore Throat
> Overall: Chills
> Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Overall: Hot Flashes
> Overall: Sleeplessness
> Pelvis: Constipation
> Stomach: Increased Appetite
> 
> I am going to test again on Friday (cause I think it would be awesome to get a :bfp: on my birthday :cake: so I can :happydance: lol)
> <3 and :dust: to everyone :DClick to expand...
> 
> 13dpo & 14dpo: Same as 12dpo
> Took a test this AM (6/21/13) and got a :bfn: :'( My husband says not to worry because I could have ovulated later than we thought and it might happen this cycle. And with my other 3 kids I was already 2 months along by the time I took a test so now I have my fingers crossed that for once my husband knows my body better than I do :) I cried for 3 hours :'(
> Anyhow <3 and :dust: to everyone. Hope you all get a :bfp: soon :*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turning this red :cry: the :witch: showed up today with a capital B! it is a VERY sad day in my house today :cry: but that is OK we will be OK right? Right! We are young and are going to keep trying! Juts gotta keep thinking happy thoughts. So I will be back again in a week but in the mean time I am going to be stalking all of you :lol:
> :hugs: & :kiss: to you all and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all to get your :bfp: :dust:Click to expand...



I'm sorry!! Sucks when she shows up, but just gotta keep trying. Hope to see you back here next cycle!


----------



## ToughCookie

Hi! I'm new here, stumbled across this thread in a Google search 
A quick history. My first pregnancy took only 3 months of trying. My son is now 10 years old. Since then we've been TTC #2. Have had 6 miscarriages. Used clomid, injectables with timed bd, and now 4th cycle of injectables with IUI. I'm now 10 dpt (8 dpiui)

3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off

I try not to symptom search too much as they can be caused by most anything. I am holding back testing as I know if it's positive it'd be the HCG trigger, and if it's negative then it could be too soon. Just the sit and TWWing game.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## mangotango

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:
> 
> 1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
> 2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
> 3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:
> 4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
> 5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipples
> 6dpo - sore nipples, headache, lots of cm - feels like a gush of af starting but it's just milky white!
> 7dpo - irritable, either going to be the worst af yet or a lovely bfp, I don't usually get this crabby. Picked a fight with DH over a stupid movie commercial.
> 8dpo - tired & emotional
> 9dpo - mild dizzy spell, tired, sore nips. lots of cm
> 10dpo - tired, sore nips, a little bit of cm, crabby, feel like I pulled a muscle in my lady parts, beyond frequent urination
> 11dpo - tired, sore nips, irritable, smell sensitive (nearly lost breakfast with the smell of the cat litter - *clean* cat litter) and I think my bladder is shrinking :haha:
> 12dpo - bfn, feeling disappointed. Sore nipples, frequent urination, more smell sensitive this morning. I can barely stand the smell of my own breakfast. Minor dizzy spells, mostly when turning to fast.
> 13dpo - very bloated, mild cramping, chronic feeling of starving making me feel sick.
> 
> 14dpo - mild cramping (mostly at night), always tired
> 15dpo - headache, super tired, bloat
> 16dpo - more mild cramping at night when I'm going to bed, feeling exhausted all day. Severe breast ich, like I could go insane how bad they're itching. Mild cramping, headache & sleepy since lunchtime. DH thinks my breasts look more "supple", I wanted to hope that my breasts looked fuller but I thought it was my imagination:thumbup:
> 
> 17dpo - bfn but symptoms are staying about the same the past few days. Af due in 2 days, no feeling of her *yet*. Really emotional, I cried when the vacuum unplugged itself when I walked to far away from the outlet.
> 
> 18dpo - itchy breasts, tired, chronic hunger, bloat, emotional. Strange aches in lower abdomen with light cramping when I urinate. Frequent urination that wakes me up through the night. May test in the morning! Had a hint of light light brown, barely noticeable on a wipe tissue this evening. Hoping the witch stays away.Click to expand...

Oh nooooo! about the vacuum crying! lol...it is sort of funny though! :flower:
good luck!


----------



## mrsoz

I am also new here! I honestly think that reading some blogs are more informational that reading some medical websites...anyways symptoms :wacko:

 
6dpo- constipated, headache @ night, bloated, severe side cramping on both sides, lower back pain, tired
7dpo- moody, cramps all over mid region, leg pain, headache @ night, tired
8dpo- stabbing pain on sides, intense lower back pain, thick creamy CM, soar R nipple, very bloated, very thirsty in the pm
9dpo-stabbing pains again mostly on R side and bad lower back pain, very moody, hungry, took a nap, very itchy nipples in the pm, not as much CM (also lower temperature 97.6)
10dpo- elevated temp to 98.7, not as much CM, woke up feeling refreshed, no symptoms at all (felt like AF was probably coming):wacko: nipples slightly soar but hard to notice--my mind probably made it up
11 dpo- lots of white/lotion like CM, higher temp 99.0, some nausea and left side twinges in my back, decided to take a HPT...BFN :growlmad: super moody now ...I have decided that I might have tested too early, I will try again in a couple days


----------



## mangotango

mangotango said:


> Hey everyone! I've been reading and reading on here every day and figured I'll share my symptoms so far. This is only my second month/cycle ttc our first baby, so I'm super hopeful but also trying to keep a reality check in place that it could take months and months to get that BFP!
> 
> I'm 7dpo today and as I look at all my symptoms from every day, there are a lot that I've never had- but I know I'm way more in tune with my body now than I was before when we weren't ttc. Last month though, I had things like severe cramps on about 10dpo and then very very very sore breasts at 13dpo, 2 things I have never ever ever had in my entire life. I thought I was BFP and ended up negative but sorta wonder if it wasn't just that it failed to implant or something? So I'm charting every day, but I'm also not taking each symptom overly serious until I actually get a BFP.
> One thing I found weird was that the week leading to ovulation, I felt like $h!t all week. Sick feeling, nausea, severe hedaches. The first day after ovulation I felt great and didn't feel sick at all and have not felt sick or had headaches since until a little yucky feeling after meals the past day.
> 
> my temps range from 97.6 -97.8 at my baseline during the pre-ovulation time and seems to run above 98.0-98.1 and higher after ovulation.
> 
> 1dpo: 98.1, nothing
> 2dpo: 98.1, small pain/cramp left side
> 3dpo: 98.2, happy, energized. noticed clear gel-like CM
> 4dpo: 98.1, very crabby and irritable. some twinges like AF is coming
> 5dpo: 98.3, very crabby and irritable. CM thick gel-like clear and slippery, did not sleep well tonight
> 6dpo: 98.2, sort of full/almost sick feeling at the end of meals. unable to finish last few bites but does not last more than a few minutes
> 7dpo: 98.2, woke up very swollen in my hands, feet, face. Very tired. intercourse felt very different with more sensation and just different.

updating:
I am 12dpo BFN still

8dpo: 98.2, slightly dizzy a few times. slight feel of UTI, slight shooting nipple pain. first bowel movement in 2 days, I always have BM daily. swollen symptoms gone.
9dpo: 98.3, slightly dizzy again at times, slight shooting nipples and UTI feeling
10dpo: 98.4, moderate headache in the evening, tired today. UTI feeling
11dpo: 98.3, left side cramps, sometimes crossing to middle and right. comes and goes. 3 bowel movements within 2 hours this morning. still have the slight UTI feeling. BFN.
12dpo: 98.4, ache across lower/mid back-new symptom. feels like AF is coming. still have slight UTI feeling. BFN

My temps have been up slightly the past few days. I was hovering around 98.2 with a few 98.3 days as you can see above, but the past few days have been 98.3 and 98.4. AF is due in 2 days.


----------



## nolababy1

nolababy1 said:


> So glad I found this thread!
> 
> 1-2 dpo-didn't really notice anything
> 3 dpo-was eating carrots and felt sick to my stomach (told RE who said it was a good sign and was probably caused by progesterone) also pain in my left ovary (which could be the cysts that constantly form on it-trying not to read too much into anything)
> 4 dpo-left ovary pain and some uterine pain/cramping

5 dpo-9 dpo very sore boobs, vivid dreams, ovary pain, getting full from eating even though I didn't eat much
10 dpo-light to dark brown spotting! Possible implantation bleeding?? I never spot and AF isn't for another 4 days.
11 dpo-dark brown to almost black cm and spotting. Later in the evening AF.
I really thought we'd done it this month since I had all these new symptoms.:cry:


----------



## 3chords

1 DPO - constipation, crazy gas
2 DPO - nothing
3 DPO - tender BBs, nipples a bit itchy


----------



## Lenka78

nolababy1 said:


> nolababy1 said:
> 
> 
> So glad I found this thread!
> 
> 1-2 dpo-didn't really notice anything
> 3 dpo-was eating carrots and felt sick to my stomach (told RE who said it was a good sign and was probably caused by progesterone) also pain in my left ovary (which could be the cysts that constantly form on it-trying not to read too much into anything)
> 4 dpo-left ovary pain and some uterine pain/cramping
> 
> 5 dpo-9 dpo very sore boobs, vivid dreams, ovary pain, getting full from eating even though I didn't eat much
> 10 dpo-light to dark brown spotting! Possible implantation bleeding?? I never spot and AF isn't for another 4 days.
> 11 dpo-dark brown to almost black cm and spotting. Later in the evening AF.
> I really thought we'd done it this month since I had all these new symptoms.:cry:Click to expand...

That is exactly what I experienced. Not to worry, hon, there is always another month! I cried the whole evening when my AF showed up. But now I am looking forward to :sex: and hopefully :af:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Didn't track dpo very well last cycle but this round I'm all for it! Fingers crossed for all the ladies still trying!!:flower:

1dpo - breasts not tender for once, sticky cm, really tired
2dpo - twinges in left side, still feeling tired, sensitive to smells
3dpo - twinges have moved to my right side:shrug:
4dpo - mild cramping, aches and twinges on right side, backache
5dpo - mild cramping, achy right side, headache, sore nipples
6dpo - sore nipples, headache, lots of cm - feels like a gush of af starting but it's just milky white!
7dpo - irritable, either going to be the worst af yet or a lovely bfp, I don't usually get this crabby. Picked a fight with DH over a stupid movie commercial.
8dpo - tired & emotional
9dpo - mild dizzy spell, tired, sore nips. lots of cm
10dpo - tired, sore nips, a little bit of cm, crabby, feel like I pulled a muscle in my lady parts, beyond frequent urination
11dpo - tired, sore nips, irritable, smell sensitive (nearly lost breakfast with the smell of the cat litter - *clean* cat litter) and I think my bladder is shrinking :haha:
12dpo - bfn, feeling disappointed. Sore nipples, frequent urination, more smell sensitive this morning. I can barely stand the smell of my own breakfast. Minor dizzy spells, mostly when turning to fast.
13dpo - very bloated, mild cramping, chronic feeling of starving making me feel sick.

14dpo - mild cramping (mostly at night), always tired
15dpo - headache, super tired, bloat
16dpo - more mild cramping at night when I'm going to bed, feeling exhausted all day. Severe breast ich, like I could go insane how bad they're itching. Mild cramping, headache & sleepy since lunchtime. DH thinks my breasts look more "supple", I wanted to hope that my breasts looked fuller but I thought it was my imagination:thumbup:

17dpo - bfn but symptoms are staying about the same the past few days. Af due in 2 days, no feeling of her *yet*. Really emotional, I cried when the vacuum unplugged itself when I walked to far away from the outlet.

18dpo - itchy breasts, tired, chronic hunger, bloat, emotional. Strange aches in lower abdomen with light cramping when I urinate. Frequent urination that wakes me up through the night. May test in the morning! Had a hint of light light brown, barely noticeable on a wipe tissue this evening. Hoping the witch stays away.

Going red, thought for sure this was our month. But af showed up right on time without warning.


----------



## ToughCookie

Toug[COLOR="Red" said:

> [/COLOR]hCookie;28135237]Hi! I'm new here, stumbled across this thread in a Google search
> A quick history. My first pregnancy took only 3 months of trying. My son is now 10 years old. Since then we've been TTC #2. Have had 6 miscarriages. Used clomid, injectables with timed bd, and now 4th cycle of injectables with IUI. I'm now 10 dpt (8 dpiui)
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off
> 
> I try not to symptom search too much as they can be caused by most anything. I am holding back testing as I know if it's positive it'd be the HCG trigger, and if it's negative then it could be too soon. Just the sit and TWWing game.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Hmm, there's no option for me to edit my post to add days (dpiui) so, I'll have to re-post.

3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off
9 dpiui - loose stool, tender bbs, slight cramping, really quick sharp pull in right ovary. Tummy feeling a bit off, I think I'm coming down with a bug. It's not a preg feeling, more of a sick feeling.


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 1-5dpo - minor sore boobs
> 6-7dpo - super cranky, even worse sore boobs
> 8dpo - woke up super sick with a sore throat. Sore boobs, still cranky.
> 
> 9dpo - Cranky beyond cranky, temp throughout the day, super super super sore boobs.
> 10dpo - still cranky, mild fever, super super super sore boobs, "pooing" loooots, M&M's taste weird to me today, taste like pure chemicals, like dye or something... so strange. Also had random spout of nausea out of no where!Click to expand...
> 
> 11dpo - sore boobs still, pooing and peeing lots.
> 12dpo - upper mid back started hurting/tingling pretty bad, sore boobs, pooing and peeing lots.
> 13-15dpo - upper mid back still hurts/tingles pretty bad, boobs still sore, still pooing and peeing a lot, no AF, shes due tomorrow, no cramps. BFN. Also LOADS of thick creamy CM in panties and when I wipe... Not sure if this is a sign of AF coming or what.Click to expand...

16dpo - No AF per say but I am spotting with super mild cramps. Super super gassy, sore boobs, fatigue, irony smell from down yonder..... hmm.

Any ideas? BFN on this mornings test.:shrug:


----------



## mel28nicole

My post was lost somewhere in here but the only symptoms I had was really bad heartburn and spotting 10 days before missed period and 1 week after missed period but i think i finally got my :bfp: this morning!

https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/IMG_0390_zps7f1a7d8a.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## waiting4damon

BFP on 3 FRERs and an EPT!!!!! So shocked!!!

CD 1 June 1:
CD 15: EWCM BD 
CD 16: EWCM BD 
CD 17: stretchy CM clear with yellow tinge
CD 20: fatigue, lightheaded several times
CD 21: BD little to no clear CM
CD 22-24: occassional lightheaded
CD 24: BD, vein network to chest and boobs coming to skin surface. 9 DPO (best guess) BFN
CD 25: scant bit creamy white CM, transient sharp prickling pain in area of left ovary
CD 26(11 DPO?): sore, swollen, heavy boobs, white creamy CM, slight lower ab cramps
CD 27: Took 3 Frer and an EPT--BFP!!


----------



## Laadybellaa

I don't chart temps or do opks. I can't say for sure when I Od I BD whenever I see fertile cm month to month. 

Cd 1 May 29th 
Cd 13: noticed fertile cm, BD Preseed
Cd 15: Bd 
Cd 16: BD
CD 18: Bd tooth ache
Cd 19: Father's Day Loose stools almost had an accident 
Cd 23: BD disgusted by my fave food chipotle, odd
Cd 26: disgusted by chocolate cake which is a must before af
Cd 27: napping 
Cd 28: nipple discharge left breast full cramps
Cd 29: 11pm red spotting breast full cramps 
Cd 30: af due crying all day headache breast full, cramps, lower back pain, hip pain insomnia 
Cd 31: today headache still crying, ache in my cervix. af cramps 


So I've had 29 day cycle the pass few months. Usually spot the day before af. It's been two days since the spotting and now nothing but creamy stretchy cm coming out in globs. Ive also had night sweats every night from cd:19 til now. If no af by Monday I'll test and update.


----------



## AngelWings215

mel28nicole said:


> My post was lost somewhere in here but the only symptoms I had was really bad heartburn and spotting 10 days before missed period and 1 week after missed period but i think i finally got my :bfp: this morning!
> 
> https://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p711/Melissa_Garrison/IMG_0390_zps7f1a7d8a.jpg
> 
> :happydance:

*CONGRATS!!!!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## AngelWings215

*So I am now on CD 69 no AF not pregnant. Still having the creamy/watery CM. Skipped the month of May. FF has AF due on the 30th so in 2 more days. I have been having sore breasts lately so maybe my body is gearing up for AF?? Who knows?? Will update again soon. 

Good luck ladies and buckets of babydust!*


----------



## Laadybellaa

Laadybellaa said:


> I don't chart temps or do opks. I can't say for sure when I Od I BD whenever I see fertile cm month to month.
> 
> Cd 1 May 29th
> Cd 13: noticed fertile cm, BD Preseed
> Cd 15: Bd
> Cd 16: BD
> CD 18: Bd tooth ache
> Cd 19: Father's Day Loose stools almost had an accident
> Cd 23: BD disgusted by my fave food chipotle, odd
> Cd 26: disgusted by chocolate cake which is a must before af
> Cd 27: napping
> Cd 28: nipple discharge left breast full cramps
> Cd 29: 11pm red spotting breast full cramps
> Cd 30: af due crying all day headache breast full, cramps, lower back pain, hip pain insomnia
> Cd 31: today headache still crying, ache in my cervix. af cramps
> 
> 
> So I've had 29 day cycle the pass few months. Usually spot the day before af. It's been two days since the spotting and now nothing but creamy stretchy cm coming out in globs. Ive also had night sweats every night from cd:19 til now. If no af by Monday I'll test and update.

More spotting CD 31:nope: bfn


----------



## BaniVani

I would still test--I was spotting too. If it's negative LaadyBella....I'm so sorry and just keep your hopes up for next month ...crossing my fingers and toes and eyes for you


----------



## Laadybellaa

I put on a pad last night JIC. This morning it's clean! A little pink when I whipe. I would test again but I thru my remaining HPTs in the gas staiton trash last night out of frustration and anger. The dollar store brand New Choice. 

I wish I could take my mind off this somehow.


----------



## Laadybellaa

:bfn:


Laadybellaa said:


> Laadybellaa said:
> 
> 
> I don't chart temps or do opks. I can't say for sure when I Od I BD whenever I see fertile cm month to month.
> 
> Cd 1 May 29th
> Cd 13: noticed fertile cm, BD Preseed
> Cd 15: Bd
> Cd 16: BD
> CD 18: Bd tooth ache
> Cd 19: Father's Day Loose stools almost had an accident
> Cd 23: BD disgusted by my fave food chipotle, odd
> Cd 26: disgusted by chocolate cake which is a must before af
> Cd 27: napping
> Cd 28: nipple discharge left breast full cramps
> Cd 29: 11pm red spotting breast full cramps
> Cd 30: af due crying all day headache breast full, cramps, lower back pain, hip pain insomnia
> Cd 31: today headache still crying, ache in my cervix. af cramps
> 
> 
> So I've had 29 day cycle the pass few months. Usually spot the day before af. It's been two days since the spotting and now nothing but creamy stretchy cm coming out in globs. Ive also had night sweats every night from cd:19 til now. If no af by Monday I'll test and update.
> 
> More spotting CD 31:nope: bfnClick to expand...

:bfn:


----------



## BaniVani

Laadybella before you know it..you'll be pregnant too( I hope soon) . Still keeping fingers crossed for ya. I tested much later when I got the positive. If the AF Witch comes...I guess you can look at it as more time to take care of yourself before becoming pregnant.


----------



## sirouseman

Quick stats: TTC #2. Cycle length usually 29-34 days. O is usually CD 18-20, and normally 11 day LP. Do not plan to test until missed AF. Hope to know by 4th of July definitely!!! Have stopped temping since few days after confirmed O

This is the craziest 2WW I have ever had. Many promising signs.

1 DPO- Nothing 98.0. Usually have slow rise after O, but this time temps are higher than normal for this stage and jumped up immediately after O.
2 DPO -Nothing 98.5
3 DPO- 98.1 My very first lone gray/white hair randomly made debut overnight. Great...now I feel really old, disgusting, gross, and embarrased. Either it is my due time as an almost 29 yr old OR the stress and hormonal changes of a possible new pregnancy?!?!
4 DPO- My mother commented that my areolas looked darker. This seriously made me freak because we all know when our mother's notice details of this kind/type that it is usually means something! Mother's notice everything, and they are usually always right.
5 DPO- Nothing
6 or 7 DPO- Possible implantation spotting. Very unusual, first time thing for me to experience... was checking CP and on finger was creamy CM with a pin head size red tissue particle. That was all. No light pink spotting or anything else. Never had this before. Impossible to be from rough sex b/c at this point had not had sex in days. Also not from checking CP b/c I was very gentle. Also, impossible to be from impending AF b/c this has never happened except once before 1-2 days prior to AF. Same day of all this, nauseated and exhausted.
8 DPO- Nothing
9 DPO- Feel slight and mild cramps, similar to AF. Started to feel discouraged, but the cramps have gone away since morning.
10 DPO- Was brave and temped today, and really regretting it!!! Temp is DEAD LOW. Took it once in the middle of the night around 2 AM, and then again at 6 AM, and it declined from 97.79 to 97.59 :..(
There is no way a pregnancy can survive with temps that low. When I went to take my morning poop (tmi), there was light pink spotting, and I'm almost 100% positive that it's AF on her way! Unless this is TRUE 'implantation spotting' then I'm out this cycle!

On the plus side, my O date came a two days earlier than it usually does, and the new cycle will be better timing for BD w/ SO. I will focus on trying for an ARIES baby now!

I'll turn my post RED in another day or two when AF is FULL BLOWN :(

But, I still am hanging onto a glimmer of hope that I'm not OUT until I see dark red, heavy spotting.

AF always tricks me and plays games in the 2ww! I'm expecting there to be heavy cramping by tomorrow morning and BLOOD! If not, I will be floored. I'm going to be EXTRA BRAVE and temp again tomorrow, because at this point it's either she's coming or she's not!!!

AF IS HERE :( I can't believe all these signs meant nothing!!! Anyway, at least AF is here on July 1st which makes it EZ to keep track of BBT details and such for next cycle. I will be back again mid July in the 2WW.


----------



## Fixsohn

sirouseman said:


> Quick stats: TTC #2. Cycle length usually 29-34 days. O is usually CD 18-20, and normally 11 day LP. Do not plan to test until missed AF. Hope to know by 4th of July definitely!!! Have stopped temping since few days after confirmed O
> 
> This is the craziest 2WW I have ever had. Many promising signs.
> 
> 1 DPO- Nothing 98.0. Usually have slow rise after O, but this time temps are higher than normal for this stage and jumped up immediately after O.
> 2 DPO -Nothing 98.5
> 3 DPO- 98.1 My very first lone gray/white hair randomly made debut overnight. Great...now I feel really old, disgusting, gross, and embarrased. Either it is my due time as an almost 29 yr old OR the stress and hormonal changes of a possible new pregnancy?!?!
> 4 DPO- My mother commented that my areolas looked darker. This seriously made me freak because we all know when our mother's notice details of this kind/type that it is usually means something! Mother's notice everything, and they are usually always right.
> 5 DPO- Nothing
> 6 or 7 DPO- Possible implantation spotting. Very unusual, first time thing for me to experience... was checking CP and on finger was creamy CM with a pin head size red tissue particle. That was all. No light pink spotting or anything else. Never had this before. Impossible to be from rough sex b/c at this point had not had sex in days. Also not from checking CP b/c I was very gentle. Also, impossible to be from impending AF b/c this has never happened except once before 2 days prior to AF. Same day of all this, nauseated and exhausted.
> 8 DPO- Nothing
> 9 DPO- Feel slight and mild cramps, similar to AF. Started to feel discouraged, but the cramps have gone away since morning.
> 
> 
> Will continue to update!

Looking forward to your update :D


----------



## AngelWings215

*Still no AF on CD 69 or 70. Feeling nauseated a little. Had a few cramps here and there. Fertilty Friend says next AF is due on 6/30 so we'll see.... I've also gained 10 pounds*


----------



## sirouseman

Fixsohn, I am going to try and be brave and take my temp in the morning tomorrow. Usually at 10 DPO it's still high, and tomorrow will be more or less 10 DPO. If my calculations are wrong I am a day or two off, but I really don't think so. I am praying I get to turn my post green!!!


----------



## 3chords

1 DPO - constipation, crazy gas
2 DPO - nothing
3 DPO - tender BBs, nipples a bit itchy 
4 DPO - cramping, not too bad
5 DPO - super nauseous after breakfast, lotion-like white CM, sore throat

I think the nausea is caused by the new prenatal vitamins that I take in the morning. The sore throat is weird and I'm sure unrelated but I noted it anyway.


----------



## ToughCookie

ToughCookie said:


> ToughCookie said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm new here, stumbled across this thread in a Google search
> A quick history. My first pregnancy took only 3 months of trying. My son is now 10 years old. Since then we've been TTC #2. Have had 6 miscarriages. Used clomid, injectables with timed bd, and now 4th cycle of injectables with IUI. I'm now 10 dpt (8 dpiui)
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off
> 
> I try not to symptom search too much as they can be caused by most anything. I am holding back testing as I know if it's positive it'd be the HCG trigger, and if it's negative then it could be too soon. Just the sit and TWWing game.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!
> 
> Still can't find an option to edit my post, so posting a new one to update my dpo symptoms.
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off9 dpiui - loose stool, tender bbs, slight cramping, really quick sharp pull in right ovary. Tummy feeling a bit off, I think I'm coming down with a bug. It's not a preg feeling, more of a sick feeling.
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off
> 9 dpiui - loose stool, tender bbs, slight cramping, really quick sharp pull in right ovary. Tummy feeling a bit off, I think I'm coming down with a bug. It's not a preg feeling, more of a sick feeling.
> 10 dpiui - tender breasts, slightly nauseous (again, i think I'm coming down with something. Tight pulling feeling on sides of uterus on and off.
> 11 dpiui - tender breasts, loose stool, no cramps, so far it's all pretty much the same as before I get AFClick to expand...


----------



## ValDante

Well, last cycle didn't work out so I'm back. My temp spiked this morning so even though I don't have my crosshairs I'm confident I ovulated yesterday. Today is 1 dpo and not signs to speak of because well, it's too soon! I'm getting in a big batch of cheapies on Tuesday and I can't wait to start testing. I'm going to test early this cycle to see if I can catch an early BFP before my husband deploys. It'd be nice to celebrate it with him if we get it instead of having to tell him over the phone or Skype while he's 7,000 miles away. And until I tell him I, of course, can't tell any other family if it happens. So I'm tossing my "no early testing" rule out of the window completely.


----------



## BaniVani

ValDante and toughcookie.. best of luck on this cycle!!! Sending baby dust your way ;)


----------



## BaniVani

sirouseman GOOD LUCK!!!! ;0)


----------



## ToughCookie

ToughCookie said:


> ToughCookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughCookie said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm new here, stumbled across this thread in a Google search
> A quick history. My first pregnancy took only 3 months of trying. My son is now 10 years old. Since then we've been TTC #2. Have had 6 miscarriages. Used clomid, injectables with timed bd, and now 4th cycle of injectables with IUI. I'm now 10 dpt (8 dpiui)
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off
> 
> I try not to symptom search too much as they can be caused by most anything. I am holding back testing as I know if it's positive it'd be the HCG trigger, and if it's negative then it could be too soon. Just the sit and TWWing game.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!
> 
> Still can't find an option to edit my post, so posting a new one to update my dpo symptoms.
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off9 dpiui - loose stool, tender bbs, slight cramping, really quick sharp pull in right ovary. Tummy feeling a bit off, I think I'm coming down with a bug. It's not a preg feeling, more of a sick feeling.
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off
> 9 dpiui - loose stool, tender bbs, slight cramping, really quick sharp pull in right ovary. Tummy feeling a bit off, I think I'm coming down with a bug. It's not a preg feeling, more of a sick feeling.
> 10 dpiui - tender breasts, slightly nauseous (again, i think I'm coming down with something. Tight pulling feeling on sides of uterus on and off.
> 11 dpiui - tender breasts, loose stool, no cramps, so far it's all pretty much the same as before I get AFClick to expand...
> 
> 3 dpiui to 7 dpiui - tender bbs, more tender each day
> 8 dpiui - loose stool, nasal congestion, tender breasts, cramping on and off
> 9 dpiui - loose stool, tender bbs, slight cramping, really quick sharp pull in right ovary. Tummy feeling a bit off, I think I'm coming down with a bug. It's not a preg feeling, more of a sick feeling.
> 10 dpiui - tender breasts, slightly nauseous (again, i think I'm coming down with something. Tight pulling feeling on sides of uterus on and off.
> 11 dpiui - tender breasts, loose stool, no cramps, so far it's all pretty much the same as before I get AF
> 12 dpiui - stupid :witch: has flown in
> 
> Side note on the cycles I ovulate on my own (VERY RARE) my luteal phase is 14 days. On the cycles I have to trigger, my luteal phase is only 12 days. Thoughts anyone?Click to expand...


----------



## ToughCookie

BaniVani said:


> ValDante and toughcookie.. best of luck on this cycle!!! Sending baby dust your way ;)

Thanks BaniVani, this cycle was a bust :-(
On to the next cycle!


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies...I get some crazy symptoms when I'm PMS-ing so I never know how reliable they are so I've been keeping track on my app on my phone in case I do get pregnant I could post it here because I've loved stalking it for so long. I finally got my BFP this morning so, here's what I experienced: 
(I should add...I don't do anything to officially tell me when I ovulate so, I *think* I ovulated last Sunday so these are based on that but it's not 100%)


1dpo-no change
2dpo-had some cm dripping in the toilet when I peed but nothing when I wiped 
3dpo-same cm
4dpo-same cm which seemed to be hanging around a bit too long....usually after I O it dries up pretty quick so I "thought" I was having a bit longer than usual o window?? Also noticed my boobs were a tad sore (not unusual though)
5dpo-cm gone, sore boobs and feeling a bit "off" 
6dpo-Right side pain in my abdomen... dizziness....sore boobs now, not just tingling but hurt when the water hit in the shower...suddenly had heartburn...
7dpo-still sore boobs, having weird sensations where I feel like I'm still moving when I shouldn't be. Like I think the car is still moving when we've stopped. Also was at ikea and they had cold shrimp or something wrapped up and I wanted to hurl when I saw it!! 
8dpo-coffee tastes "off"...feeling full in my stomach...can't enjoy my glass of wine with dinner so I don't touch it. 
9dpo-test positive!!! 

One other super strange symptom. I had a cold last Friday and I couldn't seem to shake the runny nose!!!! I've been blowing my nose like a hundred times a day ALL week!!!! It's been driving me insane! Hahaha. Now I know why!! Anyways glad I could finally post my notes I've been keeping just in the chance I did get my bfp!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## BaniVani

ToughCookie, Sorry to hear about that darn AF, you'll get that positive soon though ;)


----------



## AngelWings215

AF FINALLY came!!!!!! Unfortunately my ttc dreams are on hold as OH and I are dunzo. :'( Good luck ladies!


----------



## ckicks86

AF due on the 1st of the month. No AF and BFN last night. Should I have tested with morning urine? I don't even want to test anymore. 
Still so exhausted. It's been at least a week of falling asleep with my 2 y.o son at his bedtime, which has never happened. Crying a lot over silly things. 
Its hard to tell if this is pms or preg symptoms. I remember my boobs being a lot more sore with my first.

Has any of you larger chested ladies had boobs that were barely sore?? Ive gained a lot of weight and now have DD boobs - could that be keeping the boobs from being really tender? Whenever I grab at them, its uncomfortable - but my first pregnancy had me dreading taking my bra off at night (SO SORE). 

I want to not think or stress, since everyone is telling me that is when it will happen... but its near impossible. 


Wish me luck and PLEASE NO :af:


----------



## Mommywants4

AF is due on the 5th.... Im freaking out to nervous to test yet but going to pick a few FRER after work today to have on hand.. i feel STARVED, and very full breasts, bloated feeling, and a bit dizzy. Had a Chemical Preg that ended early may so im super anxious.. Good luck to everyone!! CKICKS86 Extra good luck to you!


----------



## 3chords

1 DPO - constipation, crazy gas
2 DPO - nothing
3 DPO - tender BBs, nipples a bit itchy
4 DPO - cramping, not too bad
5 DPO - super nauseous after breakfast, lotion-like white CM, sore throat
6 DPO - sore throat is now a full-blown cold, CM goes from lotion consistency to thick and sticky
7 DPO - transient cramps (like AF but very mild, lasting 15 mins at a time), peeing constantly
8 DPO - even more thick, sticky/clumpy white CM, cold rages on, peeing constantly
9 DPO - cold ongoing though nose not as stuffed, bbs seem bigger (not fitting well into bra I wear all the time)


----------



## TTC77089

I am not sure when I ovualted...but according to the apps on my phone it would have been the 6/21 or 6/22 so I will go with that.

O Day-Ovulated or close to it
1 dpo-very wet cm
2 dpo-very wet cm
3 dpo-very wet cm
4 dpo-very wet cm
5 dpo-very wet cm
6 dpo-very wet cm,twinges in ovary, nausea, mild headaches
7 dpo-very wet cm, twinges in ovary, mild headaches,hungry, :bfn: big sore boobs
8 dpo-very wet cm, twinges in ovary,nausea, headaches,hungry,:bfn: big sore boobs
9 dpo-very wet cm, twinges in ovary, nausea, headahes, back pain,:bfn: big sore boobs
10 dpo-light cramping, twinges,cm sorta dry, nausea headaches back pain, big sore boobs
11 dpo-cervix high and wet, on and off nausea, cramping, back pain sore boobs, sore throat
12 dpo (today)-white lotion like cm-Cervix is very high sorts soft and firm sore boobs sore throat kinda not there anymore.

Unfortunately the same symptoms as pms....I am praying this is my month!
Please keep me in your prayers![/FONT]


----------



## waiting4damon

3 chords: Your symptoms sound soooo promising!!! When do you test?!


----------



## Casperelly

Hey! I'm new here. My name is Cassie. I actually joined because of this thread! Well, here are my symptoms.

I o'd on the 25th (or a day before or after)

1-3 DPO I felt normal, increase in cm. 
4 DPO I felt gassey, felt like moucous in my throat, cough. I thought I was coming down with a cold.
5 DPO still congested a little, CM not as much. Cramps like AF only not as severe. They were really dull.
6 DPO AF like cramps, dizzy. Work sucked. :? I felt off. I also had a weird taste in my mouth,
7 DPO weird taste in my mouth, feeling blah today in the am. Felt 'different' in the PM, but somewhat more energy (went to amusement park for water park) 
8 DPO (today) Metallic gross taste in my mouth in the AM still mucousey and its making me want to vomit. ): Also, tummy feels blah still, not like AF anymore but instead its moved higher up. Weird ache like full ish now? Its weird.

Also during the week I o'd my MIL had a dream that someone was pregnant (she's always right, ALWAYS.) And asked if it was me. Sooo, any thoughts? I'll update when I find out!


----------



## Casperelly

OH Also, as of DPO 6 my nips are sore, like really sensitive. ): Not normal. But, usually my boobs hurt, or are sore, nope. Its just my nips. Hmm. I also had the lotiony CM 3-5 DPO, but its not as much now. Sorry, I forgot about putting that hah.


----------



## Casperelly

UHG, You can tell I'm out of it, sorry. I'm due for AF on the 10th this month.


----------



## Casperelly

Okay, last post I promise. DPO 4-5 I had bad diarrhea. Not sure if relevant, but I'm going to the loo more often and seem winded quicker at work. (I work at an amusement park as a ride operator.) Also, I'm out of it. I can't remember things, and sometimes I forget things at work and get confused, which is REALLY unlike me :/


----------



## TTC77089

Casperelly said:


> Okay, last post I promise. DPO 4-5 I had bad diarrhea. Not sure if relevant, but I'm going to the loo more often and seem winded quicker at work. (I work at an amusement park as a ride operator.) Also, I'm out of it. I can't remember things, and sometimes I forget things at work and get confused, which is REALLY unlike me :/



OMG!!! ME TOO!! I AM A COMPLETE IDIOT THESE DAYS! I can barely think straight!! :blush:


----------



## 3chords

waiting4damon said:


> 3 chords: Your symptoms sound soooo promising!!! When do you test?!

Really?? Honestly I have been so sick with this cold since Saturday that I'm attributing all my icky symptoms to it!

AF should be here on the 8th so I said I'd test on the 9th. But let's get real, it'll happen before then. :blush: I promised myself I wouldn't POAS until 10 DPO which would be tomorrow but I think I'll wait until 11 DPO, seems like a good thing to look forward to as it's a Friday!


----------



## Casperelly

Update! I just ate some of my homemade chili, which never bothers me ever. I apparently couldn't stomach it, threw up a little, and now my tummy hurts ): Blehhh. So weird...


----------



## ckicks86

ckicks86 said:


> AF due on the 1st of the month. No AF and BFN last night. Should I have tested with morning urine? I don't even want to test anymore.
> Still so exhausted. It's been at least a week of falling asleep with my 2 y.o son at his bedtime, which has never happened. Crying a lot over silly things.
> Its hard to tell if this is pms or preg symptoms. I remember my boobs being a lot more sore with my first.
> 
> Has any of you larger chested ladies had boobs that were barely sore?? Ive gained a lot of weight and now have DD boobs - could that be keeping the boobs from being really tender? Whenever I grab at them, its uncomfortable - but my first pregnancy had me dreading taking my bra off at night (SO SORE).
> 
> I want to not think or stress, since everyone is telling me that is when it will happen... but its near impossible.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck and PLEASE NO :af:

I think that First Response just LOVES women like me. 3 or 4 days past AF due...no progression in either direction except for a :bfn: So, I'm just waiting for :witch: to arrive, and then LEAVE so I get :sex: BUSY :D

Best of luck to the rest of y'all! I'm waiting to switch to red font. Much love!


----------



## Mommywants4

Soo I said I'd test this morning AF is due this weekend but I never stopped to get a FRER last night.. Too nervous! I woke up this morning super nauseous went back to sleep and felt a little better. Had to run to Dollar General which is the nearest store to my house for hot dogs so I grabbed one of their little square dollar tests which were the only ones they had!! Peed on it & not even the control line came up!!' Stupid thing! First and LAST TIME I will ever buy anything besides a FRER! Ughhhhh


----------



## Casperelly

So, took a hpt today, and it was the most negative thing I've EVER seen lol. But I took two OV tests (just for funsies) and while not POSITIVE, they are pretty darn close to it! Which is weird, right? I mean I've taken them and had them be negative in my cycle (like barely a line) but never once had one as dark as these. (I still was able to get preggy on those cycles) so I'm just confused. Called a DR. he said to test in a few days and if the line was that dark that its very possible that I am and that its just not detectable on my hpt yet :/ I dunno. I feel like poop though and have been getting weird twinges and aches and almost like lightning bolt pains in my abdomin. Also like a pulling sensation? I don't know. I'm feeling pretty discouraged as I've had no luck for 8 months and I'm pretty young (19) and used to get pregnant really easily. I have two kids :/ IDK, I don't think seeing a specialist is in our budget long term, so IDK what to do.. :cry:


----------



## 3chords

1 DPO - constipation, crazy gas
2 DPO - nothing
3 DPO - tender BBs, nipples a bit itchy
4 DPO - cramping, not too bad
5 DPO - super nauseous after breakfast, lotion-like white CM, sore throat
6 DPO - sore throat is now a full-blown cold, CM goes from lotion consistency to thick and sticky
7 DPO - transient cramps (like AF but very mild, lasting 15 mins at a time), peeing constantly
8 DPO - even more thick, sticky/clumpy white CM, cold rages on, peeing constantly
9 DPO - cold ongoing though nose not as stuffed, bbs seem bigger (not fitting well into bra I wear all the time) 
10 DPO - cold is going away finally, TONS of white CM, heaviness/cramping in abdomen, :bfn:

Still have 4 days to go until AF is supposed to show up but not feeling too optimistic today for some reason. Must be the stark white of the BFN!


----------



## Teeny

ok so gonna join the club!

o 'd 2days earlier than expected, only caught it as had a lot of Ewcm when I wiped, which is unlike me!

1 dpo -7dpo, nothing diff.
8dpo - sharp stabbing pulling pain that made me sit down, last about 1 min on and off.
9 dpo - very emotional, some fleeting mild cramps, legs aches. very fed up, like major pms! BFN
10 dpo - twingy around hips and in legs, feeling very damp down there sorry if tmi!)took 2 hpt. one bfn, ne VERY FAINT line but not sure I saw it within the time so def could be evap.
11dpo -been thinking for a few days my nipples r more sensitive. no sore bbs like with dd but I'm still nursing her so I'm gonna assume it might be diff. they don't hurt but my daughters latch just feels a bit rougher! testd with FMU- BFN. cramping and leg pains in the afternoon. pretty sure af is on her way :-(

12- dpo af has got me :-(

I def felt diff this month, but I'll never know if that bfp line was an evap or this is just a chemical/early miscarriage.


fx for me and baby dust to u all! x


----------



## Wombat88

I'm not sure exactly what day I ovulated this cycle. But I did have some random spotting and cramping over the weekend as well as ewcm a couple of days before that. AF should be due around the 14th, I'm going to try and not test until the day before but I'm dying to test already so I probably won't hold out that long. I havent had any really distinct symptoms, just the usual sore nipples and slightly sore breasts. I have some odd cramps and twinges here and there. For some reason I haven't been as emotional as I usually am, I feel calm. I feel the 2ww is going painfully slow this time, I think it's because I feel really hopeful, I want this to be it. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mel28nicole

Went and found where I updated my symptoms and turned it green for everyone to see =)


----------



## Wombat88

Congratulations!


----------



## BellaBell

1 DPO- Eggwhite CM, nipples still sore from OV
2 DPO- Eggwhite CM, nipples still sore from OV
3 DPO- Eggwhite CM, nipples still sore from OV
4 DPO- Nothing
5 DPO- UTI Symptoms
6 DPO- UTI Symptoms
7 DPO- UTI Symptoms
8 DPO- UTI Symptons, Slight Cramping -not painful, but enough to feel something
9 DPO- Watery CM
10 DPO- Sore under right boob, nipples hurt a little, nauseous after eating breakfast, watery CM


----------



## LilyBump

Honestly, I'm starting to get pretty unhopeful about this cycle, so don't entirely know what is spurring me to post in here.. My periods have been really off since my miscarriage. Or really, I should say ON..for too long! Never in my life have I bled for so long each time. 

My first real af was in April. It came on with 4 days of spotting, then full af for 5 days--spotting for 4 days. May- spotting 1 day before, 5 days full, spotting 2 days. THIS cycle was a doozy, horrible horrible cramps that I rarely ever have gotten in years --5 days of full af, 7 days of spotting??? *NEVER* have I bled or even spotted like this before in my history of af!!! Also really weird, my painful cyst swollen breasts that I got ever cycle..has all but vanished. Some slight pain this cycle, but absolutely nothing like it used to be! Not sure if this will last or what..

But yeah, needless to say..I have absolutely no clue on what is a symptom of pregnancy vs af and my bodily signs at all now. :wacko: OR, if something is wrong. Except, this cycle I did actually use an Opk for the first time! Seen an extremely dark line..and, again very odd..spotted after bding! Release of egg?


Cycles range from 29-34 days. Since the miscarriage, it pushed the average to 33 as they're running days longer atm. 

Hopefully I'm getting the date right for O, but I marked the 17th (watery cm, spotting in am after bd, strong dark bfp on opk in pm--totally bfn next day).

1dpo- a little bit of creamy cm and a little bit of EWCM in shower this am. Not much of either overall. Cp hsm. Cramping in lower stomach still. Increased sex drive. bruised feeling on top right bb.

2dpo- Some creamy mixed with a bit of ewcm. Cp mmm. Cramps. Decreased appetite. Increased sex drive. bruised feeling on top R bb.

3dpo- Abundant thick white cm. Cp hsc. Some nausea.

4dpo- still thick and creamy cm. Less so than yesterday though. Some sharp uterine/ovary pains. 

5dpo- creamy cm, a bit less than the day before. Cp mfc. backache. feeling hot. fatigue. increased appetite. very sharp uterine pain in afternoon.

6dpo- A lot of weird watery/creamy/lotiony mixed cm? Maybe a yellow tinge? Cp Lfc. Very bad heartburn. Feel very ill to stomach in a lot of diff ways. Hard to eat or drink, except v. thirsty/dry mouth. Fatigue. Achy. Dizziness. Tingling nips/bb's. <~day I had IB with mc cycle. 

7dpo- med. amount of creamy/watery cm. Cp hfc. Some nausea. cramps. sensitive/kinda painful nips. Mucusy/runny nose. frequent urination. fatigue. bruised feeling on right bb only. bad lower backache.

8dpo- gush of creamy cm on toilet paper bm. :blush: very odd for me to ever get cm on toilet paper in general. Not much cm after that. Cp feels higher and harder to feels..hmc. Increased bruised R bb feeling, moves underarm. Bad cough (start of a soon to be all out cold!). Foot cramp in bed. 

9dpo- A lot of watery/creamy/lotiony cm. Need one word to describe it! Cp mmc. Pains in lower back, ovarian pains. A decent amount of clear sticky cm on toilet paper after pee? Cough persists, sneezy, chills. Hot. backache.

10dpo- Abundant white creamy cm. A bit crumbly? Cp hfc. A couple breakouts. Usually have clear skin..probably means af on the way though :( Sore nips, esp in shower. Pretty strong right hand side (alternated around ovary/uterus in front) pains. A LOT more obvious breakouts. Hot. Cold worsening. :bfn:

11dpo- Still a lot of cm but more sticky now. Maybe because off allergy med. Thick ewcm in shower. Cold/cough at it's worst. Flue like.Went to nose in pm. Hot. Diarrhea. Frequent urination. Achy. Lower backache. :BFN:

12do- Yep, definitely still sick! Needed to go on antibiotics today. :( Creamy cm. Cp hm and maybe medium open? If so, definitely out, I'm sure. Bruised feeling at top & now side of R bb. Nothing serious tho. Diarrhea off and on again. Cramps. Twinges/pains in uterus off and on. Headache. Very veiny chest--usually have close to af..AND pregnancy. Lower backache. :bfn: <~day I got my BFP on mc cycle. :nope: 

13dpo- Cm isn't the most accurate atm because of cold meds. Sticky towards the bottom but some thick creamy up around cervix. Cp is hfc but tilted. Bb's don't feel painful anymore? Some cramps/sharp uterine pains and pretty bad lower backache. :bfn: on frer with fmu. But since POAS addict me just can't stop..went out and bought cheaper blue dye tests from grocery story. Took with smu. A very thin blue line appeared and stayed pretty quickly. But I do not trust these at all as it seems I've been getting these thin blue lines..just usually after time limit. I still really think I'm out. 

14dpo- Sticky cm (still don't know if this is med induced, creamy in shower). Cp still hfc, but actually had to lay in shower to feel the opening as cervix was very tilted backwards. Bb, esp nip, pain increasing. Loose stools (which I have had every single morning since O it seems). A lot of sharp pains in lower stomach. Starting to get gurgly too. :bfn: :( Think AF will show her ugly face within the next day or two. 

Sorry to write a book! Talk about giving something to do in your TWW  ..I should be due for af on around the 7th. My last 2 cycles both started the 7th ..but seriously, with my body atm, who knows! Feels like she's definitely coming though.. :/

*eta:* <and I hate to add more, but I will say..this is the first time in all that I have recorded, in which I didn't dry up after O.


----------



## Casperelly

Mmmkay. While my CM had been barely there these last 3-4 days, I've started to get more discharge. Its lotiony ish, kind of thick but not really thick. Also, the 3-4 days or more I didn't have much discharge, what bit I had was SUPER watery, like I thought I peed myself. Also, in the AM when I pee I feel almost like its a UTI but then every other time I go it doesn't. :/ Still BFN's on pg tests. I'll update when I find out, again I'm due for AF on the 10th.
Also, I'm really crampy today :/ I actually called off work because I'm so sore and feel so bleh. I don't know. Also, out of the norm for me, last night I had a really vivid random dream... And my back hurts, and the muscle pulley feeling, also, new today which is not too far from normal but still odd, really darkening nipples, they are purple. I feel hot all the time, and my boobs are sore as of today, worse than normal. Plus, my chest, only my chest, is super veiny ): Hmm. IDK..:shrug:


----------



## Casperelly

Forgot to add, I have an acne breakout on my face and chest, which I NEVER get plus, I have those little white bumps on my nips, and they are way more prominent as of last night/today. Plus, I feel liek my boobs are a little swollen. :/


----------



## Casperelly

Oh and I cried today, like bawled my eyes out for 30 minutes (no exaggeration) because I got onion dip on my sweater :/


----------



## ckicks86

AF should have shown up on the 1st. I'm in some mean limbo. Took a digital test the other day and got a no. Not testing again, either. Maybe AF is just playing around and taking her time. But if there's no AF by the 10th, I'm calling DOC.

Getting really down about this.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

CD 12 today. 
According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
We will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## LilyBump

^as mentioned in my post above: I got a bfn on an frer with fmu this morning. But then with SMU, a very thin line with a blue dye test that showed up right away and has stayed. I know blue dye tests really shouldn't be trusted..and I've been getting a similar line, except after the time limit with these. I have one of these tests left though, should I use the same urine and see if the other test shows the same...OR, wait til tomorrow morning? If I use it now..I mayyyy just call it a day and wait for af. I dunno!!!

eta: of course, if I did get the same line I'd have to go get more tests for tomorrow anyway :roll:


----------



## stephj25

LilyBump said:


> ^as mentioned in my post above: I got a bfn on an frer with fmu this morning. But then with SMU, a very thin line with a blue dye test that showed up right away and has stayed. I know blue dye tests really shouldn't be trusted..and I've been getting a similar line, except after the time limit with these. I have one of these tests left though, should I use the same urine and see if the other test shows the same...OR, wait til tomorrow morning? If I use it now..I mayyyy just call it a day and wait for af. I dunno!!!
> 
> eta: of course, if I did get the same line I'd have to go get more tests for tomorrow anyway :roll:

Try and wait until tomorrow. I'm 13dpo and swear I can see a line on an ic. I also had a line appear after time limit on a cb plus. I'm sure the manufacturers do it on purpose to make us wonder and buy more tests!!


----------



## waiting4damon

3 chords: I got BFN stark white 9 DPO then multiple strong BFP12DPO!! Don't give up hope!!


----------



## BaniVani

LilyBump Wishing you the best..sorry to hear you're having a difficult time-must be so frustrating. Never give up though...I've seen some worst cases and happy pregnancies that followed ;)


----------



## BaniVani

*BoobsMcGee22* Good luck on this next cycle.
*ckicks86, stephj25 , LilyBump* Good luck to you too----- *Casperelly*-----hope you got that onion dip off your sweater ;) I'm wishing you luck girl for this cycle!

*waiting4damon*, you are so right "Don't give up hope!"

sending you all my baby dust!!!!


----------



## Casperelly

BaniVani said:


> *BoobsMcGee22* Good luck on this next cycle.
> *ckicks86, stephj25 , LilyBump* Good luck to you too----- *Casperelly*-----hope you got that onion dip off your sweater ;) I'm wishing you luck girl for this cycle!
> 
> *waiting4damon*, you are so right "Don't give up hope!"
> 
> sending you all my baby dust!!!!

Thank you! STILL Cramping a little, definately feeling queasy this morning ): Going between diahrrea and constipation. I'm hungry all the time but I don't want to eat anything?? I don't know, CM still a little more than usual (I'm usually not getting any right now) Still getting negative on pg tests. I think. I got a positive on one that was faint, and then darker after 10 minutes, then on a FRER I got a shadow of a line. I mean I barely saw it. Hubby says he "saw it but he didn't" whatever that means. IDK. Back to work today.:coffee:


----------



## Casperelly

P.S. Yeah the onion dip is gone


----------



## ckicks86

Well I am 6 days late. Boobies are more sore, and (although it is hard to tell - I rarely stare at my nipples) i think they are getting darker in the center and along the outside. The soreness definitely isn't as intense as with my first, but maybe my body is more familiar. I'm planning on picking up dollar store tests...I cant afford the 15 bucks every few days lol. 

Best of luck to you gals!


----------



## MrsAmk

Guess I'll jump on board! TTC #2 after stillborn son born 3/30/13. I want this so incredibly bad!

1DPO: Post ovulation pain, intense on left side
2DPO: Pain subsided but still dull, otherwise nothing
3DPO: Right sided pains for a couple hours, otherwise nothing
4DPO: Pretty bloated, (I'm attributing that to the progesterone cream I started on 2DPO), loose stool.
5DPO: NADA!!
6DPO: NADA!!
7DPO: NADA!!


----------



## LilyBump

MrsAmk said:


> Guess I'll jump on board! TTC #2 after stillborn son born 3/30/13. I want this so incredibly bad!
> 
> 1DPO: Post ovulation pain, intense on left side
> 2DPO: Pain subsided but still dull, otherwise nothing
> 3DPO: Right sided pains for a couple hours, otherwise nothing
> 4DPO: Pretty bloated, (I'm attributing that to the progesterone cream I started on 2DPO), loose stool.


I'm sorry, I couldn't even imagine! :nope: Will be following and praying for you! :dust:


As for me, both of those evil blue dye tests had obvious lines..but definitely were duds :growlmad: Bfn on frer with fmu today. :cry: Af due today, having a lot of sharp uterine pains, but cp seems like it might not show for another day or two.

Just sucks that on both of my pregnancies, I got pregnant the first month/2nd one with only bding once! And now, after miscarrying (when I thought you're supposed to be more fertile!), it's been 4 cycles and nothing!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!

CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?


----------



## ValDante

Well, I'm currently 8 dpo. I haven't really had a lot of symptoms. 

1-5dpo: Nothing, can't count the headaches because I was stopping soda cold turkey so I'm assuming they were caffeine headaches. 
6dpo: Vivid dream, cramps/pressure/stabbing pain in the lower abdomen. 
7dpo: Extremely moody
8dpo: Mild/dull cramps similar to light AF-like cramps, bloated (sweat pants and the band to my underwear feel tight), very emotional/weepy
9dpo: Moody (or as my husband declared, bipolar), gas/flatulence, mild/dull cramps all day (off and on but mostly on).


----------



## SmallBear

Haven't been on here is a while because, well, we had a baby. :baby: 

But now we are working on No. 2, and I have always been fairly irregular, period-wise, plus I'm OCD, so it pleases me to keep track of these things.

Anyway, preeeettty sure I O'd (for the first time in a while) Friday night/Saturday morning. Had the appropriate signs. So I came on here looking to obsess with others, and here are my signs/symptoms so far. (Also, I am back on Vitex because it ALWAYS regulates me, and I was on it last time we got preg.) Also to note: Have doctor's appointment on Thursday for my yearly and will ask some questions then.

*O Day:* Burning nips and a weird, bloaty feeling, plus a change from EWCM to very little at all. Tender BBs and multiple twinges in the ovary area. OH! And I have these vibrations. In my pelvis. No joke. But I think that may be from the nerves in m tummy finally healing after my C-section (15 months ago -- just in the last months getting sensation back). Sleepy (Always happens around O).

*1 DPO:* Still buzzing. Doublechecked that I wasn't already PG from miscalculating cycle. Nope. Still feel pressure/bloating in pelvic area. Not tired, really. As of about 7 p.m., I have MASSIVE headache that feels hormonal (used t get them all the time). Lots of twinges in my ovarian area, in addition to the mysterious buzzing (seriously, it feels like a kitten in my stomach.) ETA: Nothing touches this headache, and I am fairly sure at this point it's headed for a hormonal migraine. And the nips are now stupid tender and sensitive, after a little break in the ouchy. ETA2: Just literally sneezed 15 times in a row, and it's not over. And I forgot to put that I'm stopped up -- BUT I reaaaaally think it would be much too early for that to have anything to do with a baby. However, might be related to successful ovulation hormone changes? Or, (more likely) allergies. Lol Just trying to be good and note anything out of the ordinary.

*2 DPO:* I feel like maybe there should be a question mark after that, because my Ov Watch says Monday (today, kind of -- it's after midnight here) was Fertile Day 1. But I started wearing it later than I was supposed to (long story), and put in a cycle length that was probably too long, since Vitex is making things happen. Anyway, 2 DPO. Lotions CM, pretty sleepy (although my husband tricked me into a nap, so I don't know if I would have noticed the sleepiness on my own, the way I do on O day or did when I was pregnant). Touch of a beaches, but not like yesterday. Nips still sensitive, but not burning, and BBs are a bit tender on the sides, but not awful. I've been noticeably stopped up, but, again, that could be allergies or a cold. And I've had some "lightning"-type pains in the ovary area on the right side. Also, my pelvic abdomen is tender still -- has been for he past few days. Oh -- and the kitten is still there, but that was mostly during the day and less so this evening. ETA: The weird, water-balloons bloated feeling I was having is gone, and I noticed I was feeling a bit crampy earlier, but sometimes I get them a long way out, and if the OV Watch is right, (and all my other signs are totally wrong), I'm gearing up to O.

*3 DPO:* Definite cramps. Sides and tops of BBs are still sore. Definitely sleepy. Still have the buzzy feeling, plus some lightning pains, some fluttering and a bit of a hormoney headache. Still stopped up. Felt bloated this morning, but not right now. Really feels a lot like my period is right around the corner, though I know it's too early. CM: Not much, not fertile.

*4 DPO:* Eh. Full-on cramps in my tummy and my back. BBs still somewhat sore and nips still a bit sensitive, but not like right around O time. Headache again earlier, though it has eased up a bit. Still stopped up. Still feel bloated in morning and evening. Strangely enough, as noted before, OV Watch seems to think I'm supposed to O in two days, but (as noted) I started tha at the wrong time, and I really don't think that's right -- it just feels wrong. But I'll ask the doctor tomorrow what she thinks. Oh yeah -- still have the buzz thing.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hi SmallBear! I have felt the kitten feeling too! No idea what that is!


----------



## SmallBear

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Hi SmallBear! I have felt the kitten feeling too! No idea what that is!

Oh, thank goodness I'm not the only one. It's very strange.


----------



## nikinabox

Hi everyone! I've literally been reading this entire post all day... all 97 pages of it!

This month I told myself that I wouldn't symptom hunt because I kept getting my hopes up in previous cycles. So DH and I did our best when the OPK told us that I ovulated on June 23rd (CD16). Then after that point, I just went on living life, trying not to stress.

I tested on *DPO13* - when AF was expected and received a :bfn:
I tested again this morning on *DPO15* - and received yet another :bfn:

In my last few cycles :witch: has been on time or a little early, so I'm very confused. On top of being timely, she sure is a huge B... crazy cramps, horrible pain... but I don't feel that right now.

On top of the fact that my BBs are sore, I'm light headed, occasionally nauseous, exhausted (yet somehow very unable to sleep last night), and I have this weird feeling like I'm full, yet empty at the same time. I realize that makes absolutely no sense, but that's the best way I can describe it. I've also been going to the bathroom WAY more frequently than I normally do. I don't have any cramps which usually go hand in hand with AF, just the occasional very dull tiny pull... I just want to know!

Reading this post today really helped calm my nerves. Hoping to give you all good news from my end soon... or at least "news" - the waiting is really getting to me.

:dust:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?Click to expand...

So not positive but I THINK I o'd on Saturday, so we will say that.

2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)


----------



## Casperelly

HI I don't know how to turn my posts green, but I got my BFP today.  Just letting you all know. i'm about 13dpo and it was super faint. But really noticable. :cloud9:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

casperelly said:


> hi i don't know how to turn my posts green, but i got my bfp today.  Just letting you all know. I'm about 13dpo and it was super faint. But really noticable. :cloud9:

congrats!


----------



## SmallBear

Added 2 DPO to my previous post.


----------



## BaniVani

Casperelly said:


> HI I don't know how to turn my posts green, but I got my BFP today.  Just letting you all know. i'm about 13dpo and it was super faint. But really noticable. :cloud9:

__________


Congrats on that positive---something is working right? Drinks lots of water and don't forget to keep your legs elevated for a bit when you're at home!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BaniVani

nikinabox said:


> Hi everyone! I've literally been reading this entire post all day... all 97 pages of it!
> 
> This month I told myself that I wouldn't symptom hunt because I kept getting my hopes up in previous cycles. So DH and I did our best when the OPK told us that I ovulated on June 23rd (CD16). Then after that point, I just went on living life, trying not to stress.
> 
> I tested on *DPO13* - when AF was expected and received a :bfn:
> I tested again this morning on *DPO15* - and received yet another :bfn:
> 
> In my last few cycles :witch: has been on time or a little early, so I'm very confused. On top of being timely, she sure is a huge B... crazy cramps, horrible pain... but I don't feel that right now.
> 
> On top of the fact that my BBs are sore, I'm light headed, occasionally nauseous, exhausted (yet somehow very unable to sleep last night), and I have this weird feeling like I'm full, yet empty at the same time. I realize that makes absolutely no sense, but that's the best way I can describe it. I've also been going to the bathroom WAY more frequently than I normally do. I don't have any cramps which usually go hand in hand with AF, just the occasional very dull tiny pull... I just want to know!
> 
> Reading this post today really helped calm my nerves. Hoping to give you all good news from my end soon... or at least "news" - the waiting is really getting to me.
> 
> :dust:

____________________________
Hi nikinabox! 
I found a lot of support in this group and thankfullly, I'm now 6 weeks along. I continue to spy just to see how things work out for everyone. It's such a happy moment to get that positive sign on the tester! Hope you get one soon!!!!:flower:


----------



## nikinabox

Thanks Banivani! And a huge congratulations to you!!! So exciting :)

I am now 16DPO and still no AF. But I realized when I woke up that I didn't have any tests, just a digital, which I know can be less sensitive. So I'll have to buy some after work and test tomorrow if AF still hasn't shown her ugly face!


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> Thanks Banivani! And a huge congratulations to you!!! So exciting :)
> 
> I am now 16DPO and still no AF. But I realized when I woke up that I didn't have any tests, just a digital, which I know can be less sensitive. So I'll have to buy some after work and test tomorrow if AF still hasn't shown her ugly face!

I may have spoke too soon! Right after I posted, I started having slight cramps and a little bit of light brown spotting, but (tmi) only when I wiped. :shrug:

AHHHHHH! :wacko:


----------



## nikinabox

Casperelly said:


> HI I don't know how to turn my posts green, but I got my BFP today.  Just letting you all know. i'm about 13dpo and it was super faint. But really noticable. :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ValDante

Well, I went ahead and tested yesterday. Got some pics of it. At first I thought it was negative. Then awhile after testing I wanted to see if any had evaps. I lined up my tests to compare and saw something on my 7dpo test. I swore it wasn't there before. I figured it was an evap of course. Well, I also saw something on the 8dpo test. Granted, when I looked at them in the morning when I took them I didn't really put much effort into it. I just looked and said eh it's negative. Well, I pulled my pic for the 8dpo test. It seems to maybe have something on it. So I got the pics from today's again and sure enough I might have a line. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148887

That's the 9dpo test. If you click invert you can see it. I may just be nuts. But several have said they see it. I'm not getting my hopes up too much. I still figure it's negative. It was taken with diluted urine after all. Couldn't be helped. I dunno, maybe I'm just going nuts. I figure I'm going nuts. 

Then again, while I write this (okay, copy and paste from another thread) I have started crying at a TV show I'm watching because one character brought a Christmas tree and put it outside the conjugal trailer another character was in so her family could have her tree (sort of). I've seen the episode a dozen times. Maybe even more. Never cried at that part... If that's not hormones running rampant I don't know what it is. Anyway, don't feel bad if ya don't see anything.


----------



## nikinabox

ValDante said:


> Well, I went ahead and tested yesterday. Got some pics of it. At first I thought it was negative. Then awhile after testing I wanted to see if any had evaps. I lined up my tests to compare and saw something on my 7dpo test. I swore it wasn't there before. I figured it was an evap of course. Well, I also saw something on the 8dpo test. Granted, when I looked at them in the morning when I took them I didn't really put much effort into it. I just looked and said eh it's negative. Well, I pulled my pic for the 8dpo test. It seems to maybe have something on it. So I got the pics from today's again and sure enough I might have a line.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148887
> 
> That's the 9dpo test. If you click invert you can see it. I may just be nuts. But several have said they see it. I'm not getting my hopes up too much. I still figure it's negative. It was taken with diluted urine after all. Couldn't be helped. I dunno, maybe I'm just going nuts. I figure I'm going nuts.
> 
> Then again, while I write this (okay, copy and paste from another thread) I have started crying at a TV show I'm watching because one character brought a Christmas tree and put it outside the conjugal trailer another character was in so her family could have her tree (sort of). I've seen the episode a dozen times. Maybe even more. Never cried at that part... If that's not hormones running rampant I don't know what it is. Anyway, don't feel bad if ya don't see anything.

I can definitely see a line ValDante!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ValDante

nikinabox: Hmm maybe it's just too early cause this morning all I got was an indent. Maybe I'll break the FRER out after a few hours of holding.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?Click to expand...
> 
> So not positive but I THINK I o'd on Saturday, so we will say that.
> 
> 2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)Click to expand...

3 DPO - some pinching in my belly. Sore boobies.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

ValDante said:


> Well, I went ahead and tested yesterday. Got some pics of it. At first I thought it was negative. Then awhile after testing I wanted to see if any had evaps. I lined up my tests to compare and saw something on my 7dpo test. I swore it wasn't there before. I figured it was an evap of course. Well, I also saw something on the 8dpo test. Granted, when I looked at them in the morning when I took them I didn't really put much effort into it. I just looked and said eh it's negative. Well, I pulled my pic for the 8dpo test. It seems to maybe have something on it. So I got the pics from today's again and sure enough I might have a line.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148887
> 
> That's the 9dpo test. If you click invert you can see it. I may just be nuts. But several have said they see it. I'm not getting my hopes up too much. I still figure it's negative. It was taken with diluted urine after all. Couldn't be helped. I dunno, maybe I'm just going nuts. I figure I'm going nuts.
> 
> Then again, while I write this (okay, copy and paste from another thread) I have started crying at a TV show I'm watching because one character brought a Christmas tree and put it outside the conjugal trailer another character was in so her family could have her tree (sort of). I've seen the episode a dozen times. Maybe even more. Never cried at that part... If that's not hormones running rampant I don't know what it is. Anyway, don't feel bad if ya don't see anything.

I totally see a line! It's faint, but it's there!


----------



## nikinabox

ValDante said:


> nikinabox: Hmm maybe it's just too early cause this morning all I got was an indent. Maybe I'll break the FRER out after a few hours of holding.

I am one of those people who can NEVER see a line when everyone else does, but this one looks very obvious to me. Try testing again tomorrow and seeing what happens. :dust:


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Banivani! And a huge congratulations to you!!! So exciting :)
> 
> I am now 16DPO and still no AF. But I realized when I woke up that I didn't have any tests, just a digital, which I know can be less sensitive. So I'll have to buy some after work and test tomorrow if AF still hasn't shown her ugly face!
> 
> I may have spoke too soon! Right after I posted, I started having slight cramps and a little bit of light brown spotting, but (tmi) only when I wiped. :shrug:
> 
> AHHHHHH! :wacko:Click to expand...

Now spotting has stopped 100%, and I'm very nauseous. So confusing :shrug:


----------



## ValDante

nikinabox and BoobsMcGee: It does make me feel better having you guys say that since my test this morning seems very negative. I don't have evaps on older tests though so I don't know if it's a fluke or what. But I guess I'll find out in a few days.


----------



## nikinabox

I just spent an unneccessary amount of time on countdown to pregnancy messing around with all of the calculators, etc... I thought it would make me feel better about my situation, but it's actually making me feel worse.

Obviously I want the BFP this month, but a big part of that is because I know I'm going to be out next month since my DH and I are going on vacation with his family (sharing a room) - and of course, it's right when I usually O. :nope:

I'm feeling pretty low, and I think AF is right around the corner. She loves to mess with us!


----------



## ValDante

Apparently I'm blind as a frikken bat. Several people seem to see a line that I do not see but here's the photos...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149277#comments

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149264


----------



## nikinabox

Well ladies... I'm out. AF showed up this morning. I'm obviously very upset about it, but on the other hand, I'm just kind of relieved to FINALLY know what my body is doing. AND because my period decided to show up a little later than usual, DH and I will have a good chance to BD after all, since I should be ovulating a few days after we get back from his family vacation.

Good luck to you all, fairy dust, positivity, and hopefully soon we'll all get out BFPs. I'll turn my post red when I get a chance today.


----------



## nikinabox

ValDante said:


> Apparently I'm blind as a frikken bat. Several people seem to see a line that I do not see but here's the photos...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149277#comments
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149264

Any news? :)


----------



## BaniVani

NikkiBox: I just spent an unneccessary amount of time on countdown to pregnancy 

Don't be hard on yourself...I think we have all done it (I did). Good luck on the next cycle and keep taking prenatal vitamins. You'll be pregnant before you know it! Enjoy your hubby this next cycle ;)


----------



## nikinabox

Thanks... believe it or not, this is the easiest I've been on myself since we started TTC haha. I'm in good shape comparatively. 

We'll try next month and see how it goes :)


----------



## ckicks86

Hey girls.

AF showed up on Monday. I've been cleaning and curling up with a heating pad since. Looks like I have a 35-ish day cycle after all. I'm just happy to know one way or another what was going on. Time to try again. CONGRATS to the :bfp: And best of luck to the rest of yas!!


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> Guess I'll jump on board! TTC #2 after stillborn son born 3/30/13. I want this so incredibly bad!
> 
> 1DPO: Post ovulation pain, intense on left side
> 2DPO: Pain subsided but still dull, otherwise nothing
> 3DPO: Right sided pains for a couple hours, otherwise nothing
> 4DPO: Pretty bloated, (I'm attributing that to the progesterone cream I started on 2DPO), loose stool.
> 5DPO: NADA!!
> 6DPO: NADA!!
> 7DPO: NADA!!

updated....with not much to update on


----------



## ValDante

nikinabox said:


> ValDante said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm blind as a frikken bat. Several people seem to see a line that I do not see but here's the photos...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149277#comments
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149264
> 
> Any news? :)Click to expand...

Not really. I tested but like all the others I don't see anything. It's always been other people spotting it on the damn photos. It's really beginning to make me lose any kind of hope right about now. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows. I'm just having a little pity party. I just KNOW if I am pregnant that it won't show before my husband is gone. I just know it. And now I'm sitting here sobbing.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?Click to expand...
> 
> So not positive but I THINK I o'd on Saturday, so we will say that.
> 
> 2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)Click to expand...
> 
> 3 DPO - some pinching in my belly. Sore boobies.Click to expand...

4 DPO - SUPER sore and warm boobies. Not thinking it means anything since the same thing happened last month. Mild cramps here and there. Creamy white CM. Nothing exciting today.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

ValDante said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValDante said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm blind as a frikken bat. Several people seem to see a line that I do not see but here's the photos...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149277#comments
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149264
> 
> Any news? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I tested but like all the others I don't see anything. It's always been other people spotting it on the damn photos. It's really beginning to make me lose any kind of hope right about now. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows. I'm just having a little pity party. I just KNOW if I am pregnant that it won't show before my husband is gone. I just know it. And now I'm sitting here sobbing.Click to expand...

Hang in there girl!!!


----------



## ValDante

Okay, so am I insane or something? People claim to see something on today's test and claim to see something on previous tests. I'm insisting there's nothing there. The photos with one test are all today's test. The one with a bunch is a photo of all the tests I've used during this TWW so far. They're all negative, RIGHT? Or am I just not seeing something? I'm seriously getting aggravated. People claim to see these lines and me, I see nothing. Absolutely nothing.
 



Attached Files:







P1000463.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 53









P1000464.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 36









P1000465.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 40









P1000466.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 38









P1000473.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 76


----------



## MrsAmk

What dpo are you? I'm not really seeing what they are seeing.


----------



## nikinabox

ValDante said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValDante said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm blind as a frikken bat. Several people seem to see a line that I do not see but here's the photos...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149277#comments
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149264
> 
> Any news? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I tested but like all the others I don't see anything. It's always been other people spotting it on the damn photos. It's really beginning to make me lose any kind of hope right about now. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows. I'm just having a little pity party. I just KNOW if I am pregnant that it won't show before my husband is gone. I just know it. And now I'm sitting here sobbing.Click to expand...

:nope: I'm sorry to hear that! I completely know where you are coming from. Sometimes it's almost better to just know so you at least have some peace of mind. I was devastated yesterday when I was in limbo and confused, but today after AF came, I actually felt relief and now I'm just going to try to focus on the month ahead.

Best of luck to you with this situation, and you never know - maybe this could be your BFP! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## ValDante

nikinabox said:


> ValDante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValDante said:
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm blind as a frikken bat. Several people seem to see a line that I do not see but here's the photos...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149277#comments
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149264
> 
> Any news? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I tested but like all the others I don't see anything. It's always been other people spotting it on the damn photos. It's really beginning to make me lose any kind of hope right about now. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows. I'm just having a little pity party. I just KNOW if I am pregnant that it won't show before my husband is gone. I just know it. And now I'm sitting here sobbing.Click to expand...
> 
> :nope: I'm sorry to hear that! I completely know where you are coming from. Sometimes it's almost better to just know so you at least have some peace of mind. I was devastated yesterday when I was in limbo and confused, but today after AF came, I actually felt relief and now I'm just going to try to focus on the month ahead.
> 
> Best of luck to you with this situation, and you never know - maybe this could be your BFP! Keep us updated :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm mostly just annoyed. It seems someone says something meaning well and I just...snap. Or I'll think about being pregnant and cry. Or my husband won't do something the way I like it done and I will snap. I dunno, it's just... aggravating. The mood swings are driving me nuts. I was sobbing again earlier and it wasn't because I can't seem to get a positive test. Honestly, I didn't expect one until after my hubby was gone. I prepared myself for that, you know? And I prepared myself for not being pregnant this cycle the way I do EVERY cycle. I'm not upset that I may be out... I've no clue why I was really crying, honestly. So maybe it's a good sign.


----------



## stephj25

stephj25 said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> Brill idea!!
> 
> 1-3 DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - darkened nipples, skin breakout
> 5DPO - pink spotting with a bit of brown/strong AF like cramping
> 6DPO - creamy CM/bloated
> 7DPO - nausea, fatigue, bloated, nose bleed
> 8DPO - nausea, slight cramping on both sides. BFN (CB digi morning & First response afternoon)
> 9DPO - insomnia, itchy hands, bloated, hungry
> 10DPO - bloated, fet sick, watery discharge - felt very wet. BFN
> 11DPO - bleeding gums, everything tastes different. BFN
> 12DPO - nausea, beige CM, windy BFN
> 13DPO - AF arrived :(
> 
> 1-5DPO - clear CM
> 5DPO - lots of EWCM with a streak of blood through it
> 7DPO - Some brown spotting mixed with CM BFN
> 8DPO - twinges on my left side...ovary pain? Yellow CM BFN (today)
> 9dpo - yellow cm, spotting
> 10dpo - yellow cm, pink when wiping, very thirsty
> 12dpo - spotting
> 13DPO - AF arrived :(Click to expand...
> 
> 1DPO - creamy CM & terrible wind
> 2DPO - constipated, slight cramping on the left
> 3DPO -creamy yellow CM, bad wind
> 4DPO - bad wind
> 5DPO - Loose BM, cramps, dizziness
> 6DPO - creamy CM
> 7DPO - green snot-like CM....BFN
> 8DPO - felt sick early AM....BFN
> 9DPO - hungry AM, beige/yellow colour CM...BFN
> 10DPO - dark brown CM
> 11DPO - AF arrivedClick to expand...

1-8DPO - Nothing
5DPO - Creamy CM with a yellow tinge 
6DPO - creamy CM, bloated 
7DPO - woke up desperate for a wee but couldn't go, bloated & gassy
8DPO - very loose BM/diarrhea and lots of it (sorry TMI), watery CM & some creamy green cm BFN
9DPO - AF due. Exhausted, thrush like symptoms BFN
10DPO - Creamy CM BFN
11DPO - lightning crotch BFN
12DPO - yellow CM, spot of red on tp (not mucousy or runny like usual but dry)
13DPO - AF due today. woke up at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep, feel sick, gloopy green/yellow cm like snot, boobs achy on and off throughout the day BFN
14DPO - Woke up early again, creamy yellow CM mixed with watery CM, itchy nips, cramps on my left ovary area. swollen above pubic bone, nausea in the am.
15DPO - vivid dreams, nausea in the night, tummy churning. AF arrived :(


----------



## Katie Potatie

ValDante said:


> Okay, so am I insane or something? People claim to see something on today's test and claim to see something on previous tests. I'm insisting there's nothing there. The photos with one test are all today's test. The one with a bunch is a photo of all the tests I've used during this TWW so far. They're all negative, RIGHT? Or am I just not seeing something? I'm seriously getting aggravated. People claim to see these lines and me, I see nothing. Absolutely nothing.

Hey girl, just stalking threads as I'm not TTC this month. I've never used those kind of tests, so I'm not sure where the test line is supposed to be on the stick. But what I do see (near the crease in your hand), is a different colored line. It's brighter/whiter. Is that where the test line is supposed to be? Because I definately see a clear line in that spot. Pulling for ya!!


----------



## athena87

Hello ladies I've been reading your forum and wanted to join. A little about me dh and I have been ttc for a year and I have pcos and started having irregular cycles so no luck. I'm pretty sure I o'ed this cycle though so here's my symptoms so far.

3 dpo- Bloating, Ovary Pain, Breasts (Stabbing Pain), Sore/Sensitive Nipples, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, Hot Flashes, Vivid Dreams, Diarrhea, Nausea
4 dpo- Bloating, Gas/Flatulence, Heaviness/Fullness, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Constipation, ovary pain
5 dpo- Bloating, Cramps (Like PMS/AF), Gas/Flatulence, Ovary Pain, Dizziness or Light Headed, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, BBT Luteal Phase Dip, spotting(praying not an early af)


----------



## ValDante

Katie Potatie said:


> ValDante said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so am I insane or something? People claim to see something on today's test and claim to see something on previous tests. I'm insisting there's nothing there. The photos with one test are all today's test. The one with a bunch is a photo of all the tests I've used during this TWW so far. They're all negative, RIGHT? Or am I just not seeing something? I'm seriously getting aggravated. People claim to see these lines and me, I see nothing. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Hey girl, just stalking threads as I'm not TTC this month. I've never used those kind of tests, so I'm not sure where the test line is supposed to be on the stick. But what I do see (near the crease in your hand), is a different colored line. It's brighter/whiter. Is that where the test line is supposed to be? Because I definately see a clear line in that spot. Pulling for ya!!Click to expand...

That is part of the dip part where the dye is at, not a line.


----------



## Mischief

Here are my "symptoms" so far...

1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - nothing
4 dpo - light cramps
5 dpo - light cramps
6 dpo - light cramps
7 dpo - light cramps
8 dpo - light cramps, spotting, headache

I'm really excited I'm not spotting this time - usually by 5dpo I am!


----------



## athena87

athena87 said:


> Hello ladies I've been reading your forum and wanted to join. A little about me dh and I have been ttc for a year and I have pcos and started having irregular cycles so no luck. I'm pretty sure I o'ed this cycle though so here's my symptoms so far.
> 
> 3 dpo- Bloating, Ovary Pain, Breasts (Stabbing Pain), Sore/Sensitive Nipples, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, Hot Flashes, Vivid Dreams, Diarrhea, Nausea
> 4 dpo- Bloating, Gas/Flatulence, Heaviness/Fullness, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Constipation, ovary pain

I'm now cramping so bad it's like I'm on af.


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> Guess I'll jump on board! TTC #2 after stillborn son born 3/30/13. I want this so incredibly bad!
> 
> 1DPO: Post ovulation pain, intense on left side
> 2DPO: Pain subsided but still dull, otherwise nothing
> 3DPO: Right sided pains for a couple hours, otherwise nothing
> 4DPO: Pretty bloated, (I'm attributing that to the progesterone cream I started on 2DPO), loose stool.
> 5DPO: NADA!!
> 6DPO: NADA!!
> 7DPO: NADA!!

8DPO: NADA!! I really think I am out already....and taking progesterone will just delay the inevitable. :( I have tested a faint positive by 8dpo the past two pregnancies. Stark white now. :nope:


----------



## ceffylau10

hi ladies have been obsessing over this thread the last few days now, and its fab. was wondering if i can join in. i am also on the 2ww am currently on 10 dpo, temps still increasing, having cramps, head aches, increased appetite one min then feeling sick the next, last night i felt a little sick and threw up but not much, no sign of af, due in 4 days, tested this am but :nope::bfn:. but hey ho there is still hope.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?Click to expand...
> 
> So not positive but I THINK I o'd on Saturday, so we will say that.
> 
> 2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)Click to expand...
> 
> 3 DPO - some pinching in my belly. Sore boobies.Click to expand...
> 
> 4 DPO - SUPER sore and warm boobies. Not thinking it means anything since the same thing happened last month. Mild cramps here and there. Creamy white CM. Nothing exciting today.Click to expand...

5 DPO - OUCH!!! BOOBIES!!! OUCH!!! Super sore. Mild cramping. SUPER gassy all night. (TMI:winkwink:) Slept terrible. INCREDIBLY weird and vivid dreams when I was asleep. Not much else.
Edit: Have a crazy drippy nose today!!!
Temp DIPPED tonight! Crossing fingers that is an implant dip!


----------



## Aleeah

Firstly, what an awesome thread! 

A little bit about me, I had a natural m/c 8 weeks ago now, and AF is still MIA. I have had some posivite news though, I ovulated last week (OPKs, cm and temp all confirm), so am now in the TWW. I got the go ahead to try again straight away. So here are my symptoms:

1 dpo - No real symptoms apart from boobs getting bigger (probably from ovulation)
2-4 dpo - No symptoms at all, apart from not feeling pregnant
5 dpo - Boobs have continued to grow, got the strongest cramps I've had since m/c, continued cramping for hours. Feel so tired and got a very runny nose.
6dpo - Very constipated, still tired and gassy, still got a runny nose, very irritated with everyone and everything! Tonnes of creamy cm.
7 dpo - Still constipated and still angry about stupid stuff! Still gassy and boobs are still getting fuller.
8 dpo - Still gassy and constipated, feel shattered and a little sad I haven't seen a temp dip yet. So updated: I felt very sick yesterday evening and I ended up throwing up after dinner, I only threw up a little though.
9 dpo - Constipated, painful now. I have creamy cm and my cervix is high soft and closed. Still got a stuffy nose.
10 dpo - Constipated and weird soreness in pelvis, cramping too. Bleeding gums suddenly and had a dream one of my friends was pregnant last night, weird!

That's where I'm at ladies, I'll continue to update daily, I'm not likely to test until I use a FRER and holding out until 12 dpo.

Good Luck to all of you, hopefully we'll see lots of green on here soon xx


----------



## Locksley27

I am currently 7dpo my symptoms have been
3-4dpo gas and crankiness, headaches, fatigue
5- headaches upset tummy, fatigue
6- vivid dreams, headache, gassy, tender breasts, fatigue, lots of cm
7- vivid dreams, gassy, tender swollen breasts, fatigue, lots of cm, positive ovulation test 
8- gassy, tender breasts, fatigue and creamy cm
9- bloated, lower stomach stretching and cramping, fatigue, cm and cold like issues
10- Stretching in stomach, fatigue, lots of cm and a :bfp:


----------



## strawberry80

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm currently 9dpo, ov'd 2nd July and swore I wouldn't symptom spot but the symptoms have come to me so I thought i'd record them and hopefully be able to turn my post green soon xx

2/7, 0dpo : nothing
3/7, 1dpo: nothing
4/7, 2dpo : nothing
5/7, 3dpo : nothing
6/7, 4dpo : nothing
7/7, 5dpo : nothing
8/7, 6dpo : cramping on right and hour later same cramping on left
9/7, 7dpo : cramping again but more intense, backache in lower back
10/7, 8dpo: big temp drop, had diarrhea am and and very gassy, cramps still strong on 
sides with backache, heartburn am and went off my coffee (i'm a big 
coffee drinker) felt sick when i tried eating and nausea continued til lunch 
time. PM my bbs started getting shooting pains which continued all night
11/7, 9dpo : temp went back up this morning, browny coloured cm when i wiped but no 
more all day, felt sick almost as soon as I woke and continued for few 
hours, cant drink coffee all day and heightened sense of smell. Still got
cramps but milder today and bbs tender on and off all day. Got a 
breakout of spots around my jawline too. Did hcg am, BFN
12/7, 10dpo: temp dropped again slightly but well above line still, cramping like AF was 
about to arrive, diarrhea, increased appitite, nausea but nothing major, skin 
breakout again, tender breasts, woke feeling really low and cried at almost everything 
today. Discharge continued, had some jelly bits in it ewwww lol, some went on pad
(about size of 5p piece) but seems to be easing up at night. BFN this morning :(


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I wasnt really paying much attention this month as took the more laid back aprouch. 

OV day the night ( i think i ov'd that day ) i had the most awful pains in my right ovary and right down my leg through the night.

From 2dpo my boobs were that sore i cudnt touch them, i cudnt wear a bra but the weight of them i cudnt not wear a bra

5dpo i got pains in what felt like my kidneys

Then 13dpo started feeling sickly in the night

14 - 16dpo i felt really sick

16 - 17dpo i got niggly stretchy pains 

Then yesterday i was 6 days late and got my bfp :)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Mrnmrsm said:


> I wasnt really paying much attention this month as took the more laid back aprouch.
> 
> OV day the night ( i think i ov'd that day ) i had the most awful pains in my right ovary and right down my leg through the night.
> 
> From 2dpo my boobs were that sore i cudnt touch them, i cudnt wear a bra but the weight of them i cudnt not wear a bra
> 
> 5dpo i got pains in what felt like my kidneys
> 
> Then 13dpo started feeling sickly in the night
> 
> 14 - 16dpo i felt really sick
> 
> 16 - 17dpo i got niggly stretchy pains
> 
> Then yesterday i was 6 days late and got my bfp :)

Awwww! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Thank you :) 
Oh just to add. About 2 days before af was due i got a stuffy nose and sore throat


----------



## Nagazim

Adding mine!

1dpo: Nothing
2dpo: Nothing
3dpo: dry cm
4dpo: Nothing
5dpo: Temp dip (implantation dip?!?!:D) very hot feeling and boobs have side twinges.
6dpo: constant sharp in and out cramping in my lower back on the left side. Twinges in my pelvic area on the same side. 
7dpo: constipation in the am. Cranky in the pm.
8dpo: TBA
9dpo: TBA
10dpo: TBA
11dpo: TBA
12dpo: TBA
13dpo: TBA
14dpo: TBA


----------



## ceffylau10

hi mrnmrsm, congrats on BFP, did u test at any other time in your cycle, i am on 2WW and af due in 2/3 days but absolutely nosign of her evan wanting to come at mo, usually i have very sore cramping but only having niggles, tested at 10dpo and had BFN so just :shrug: whats happening x


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I did test around 10dpo and it was a very clear negative


----------



## ceffylau10

Twag said:


> Got my BFP I bet to turn green eek
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/9bf4dac654247f6393840477aa344cea.jpg

hi twag what dpo were you when u tested positive, congratulation x


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Guess I'll jump on board! TTC #2 after stillborn son born 3/30/13. I want this so incredibly bad!
> 
> 1DPO: Post ovulation pain, intense on left side
> 2DPO: Pain subsided but still dull, otherwise nothing
> 3DPO: Right sided pains for a couple hours, otherwise nothing
> 4DPO: Pretty bloated, (I'm attributing that to the progesterone cream I started on 2DPO), loose stool.
> 5DPO: NADA!!
> 6DPO: NADA!!
> 7DPO: NADA!!
> 
> 8DPO: NADA!! I really think I am out already....and taking progesterone will just delay the inevitable. :( I have tested a faint positive by 8dpo the past two pregnancies. Stark white now. :nope:Click to expand...

9DPO: BFN test today. I truly feel out of the running this month....no rainbow for me :nope::cry:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?Click to expand...
> 
> So not positive but I THINK I o'd on Saturday, so we will say that.
> 
> 2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)Click to expand...
> 
> 3 DPO - some pinching in my belly. Sore boobies.Click to expand...
> 
> 4 DPO - SUPER sore and warm boobies. Not thinking it means anything since the same thing happened last month. Mild cramps here and there. Creamy white CM. Nothing exciting today.Click to expand...
> 
> 5 DPO - OUCH!!! BOOBIES!!! OUCH!!! Super sore. Mild cramping. SUPER gassy all night. (TMI:winkwink:) Slept terrible. INCREDIBLY weird and vivid dreams when I was asleep. Not much else.
> Edit: Have a crazy drippy nose today!!!
> Temp DIPPED tonight! Crossing fingers that is an implant dip!Click to expand...

6 DPO - Strange vivid dreams. Woke up a few times to pee last night. Some cramping this morning in my lower abdomen, especially standing at the sink doing dishes. Boobies are sore and a bit swollen. Pinching on the lower left side. CM is creamy white. Pinching pains in my lower back on the left side.


----------



## athena87

athena87 said:


> Hello ladies I've been reading your forum and wanted to join. A little about me dh and I have been ttc for a year and I have pcos and started having irregular cycles so no luck. I'm pretty sure I o'ed this cycle though so here's my symptoms so far.
> 
> 3 dpo- Bloating, Ovary Pain, Breasts (Stabbing Pain), Sore/Sensitive Nipples, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, Hot Flashes, Vivid Dreams, Diarrhea, Nausea
> 4 dpo- Bloating, Gas/Flatulence, Heaviness/Fullness, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Constipation, ovary pain
> 5 dpo- Bloating, Cramps (Like PMS/AF), Gas/Flatulence, Ovary Pain, Dizziness or Light Headed, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, BBT Luteal Phase Dip, spotting(praying not an early af)

I am so sad af came waayyy early :(


----------



## ceffylau10

athena87 said:


> athena87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I've been reading your forum and wanted to join. A little about me dh and I have been ttc for a year and I have pcos and started having irregular cycles so no luck. I'm pretty sure I o'ed this cycle though so here's my symptoms so far.
> 
> 3 dpo- Bloating, Ovary Pain, Breasts (Stabbing Pain), Sore/Sensitive Nipples, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, Hot Flashes, Vivid Dreams, Diarrhea, Nausea
> 4 dpo- Bloating, Gas/Flatulence, Heaviness/Fullness, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Constipation, ovary pain
> 5 dpo- Bloating, Cramps (Like PMS/AF), Gas/Flatulence, Ovary Pain, Dizziness or Light Headed, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, BBT Luteal Phase Dip, spotting(praying not an early af)
> 
> I am so sad af came waayyy early :(Click to expand...

sorry to hear AF showed her ugly face i think she may show with me as well over next few days.:shrug:


----------



## nolababy1

Ok, back again for my second month. 1 dpo and no symptoms so far. AF due on the 24th. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## lilmonkey86

Guess I'll jump on board too! TTC #1 since September 2012

1DPO: no symptoms
2DPO: no symptoms
3DPO: no symptoms
4DPO: no symptoms
5DPO: no symptoms
6DPO: no symptoms
7DPO: no symptoms
8DPO: slight tugging in left Abdomen 
9DPO: Heartburn, creamy CM
10DPO: Heartburn, Headache, Heavy boobs (no pain)
11DPO: Heartburn, Heavy boobs (no pain)
12DPO: Heartburn, Heavy boobs (no pain)
13DPO: Heartburn, creamy CM
14DPO: Heartburn 
15DPO: Creamy CM


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?Click to expand...
> 
> So not positive but I THINK I o'd on Saturday, so we will say that.
> 
> 2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)Click to expand...
> 
> 3 DPO - some pinching in my belly. Sore boobies.Click to expand...
> 
> 4 DPO - SUPER sore and warm boobies. Not thinking it means anything since the same thing happened last month. Mild cramps here and there. Creamy white CM. Nothing exciting today.Click to expand...
> 
> 5 DPO - OUCH!!! BOOBIES!!! OUCH!!! Super sore. Mild cramping. SUPER gassy all night. (TMI:winkwink:) Slept terrible. INCREDIBLY weird and vivid dreams when I was asleep. Not much else.
> Edit: Have a crazy drippy nose today!!!
> Temp DIPPED tonight! Crossing fingers that is an implant dip!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 DPO - Strange vivid dreams. Woke up a few times to pee last night. Some cramping this morning in my lower abdomen, especially standing at the sink doing dishes. Boobies are sore and a bit swollen. Pinching on the lower left side. CM is creamy white. Pinching pains in my lower back on the left side.Click to expand...

7 DPO - More vivid dreams. Boobies feel less sore today, but I get sharp pains in one every so often. I'm cranky this morning.


----------



## ValDante

Well, it's 14dpo. My temp at 6:05 was 98.25. I adjusted it for funsies and if I'd taken it at the normal time that would have made my temp 98.73. If AF was going to show it would have been WAY lower. And I'm completely sure about ovulation. Checked the cervix (mostly was checking internally for any sign of AF beginning) and it feels like it's shut nice and tight. So...here's hoping this is it.


----------



## BaniVani

ValDante said:


> Well, it's 14dpo. My temp at 6:05 was 98.25. I adjusted it for funsies and if I'd taken it at the normal time that would have made my temp 98.73. If AF was going to show it would have been WAY lower. And I'm completely sure about ovulation. Checked the cervix (mostly was checking internally for any sign of AF beginning) and it feels like it's shut nice and tight. So...here's hoping this is it.

:winkwink:hope this is the month for you!!!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> CD 12 today.
> According to the test strips, I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...but I am still learning how these things work!
> After AF last time, the boob soreness went away and I had the WORST CRAMPS EVER. AF was right on time, but it made me wonder if something had been going on. But, here we are again! BD today. Lots of pinching today on my left side. Wondering if that was ovulation? Sticky CM tonight.
> We will see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> CD 13...super fat dark line on the OPK for the third day. Cervix is soft today and slightly open. CM is thick and white. We bd'd the last two days, and planning it again later tonight. Boob pain on the undersides today, so I know ovulation is going on...just not sure which day it was. Anyone good with using the OPKs? How do you pinpoint?Click to expand...
> 
> So not positive but I THINK I o'd on Saturday, so we will say that.
> 
> 2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)Click to expand...
> 
> 3 DPO - some pinching in my belly. Sore boobies.Click to expand...
> 
> 4 DPO - SUPER sore and warm boobies. Not thinking it means anything since the same thing happened last month. Mild cramps here and there. Creamy white CM. Nothing exciting today.Click to expand...
> 
> 5 DPO - OUCH!!! BOOBIES!!! OUCH!!! Super sore. Mild cramping. SUPER gassy all night. (TMI:winkwink:) Slept terrible. INCREDIBLY weird and vivid dreams when I was asleep. Not much else.
> Edit: Have a crazy drippy nose today!!!
> Temp DIPPED tonight! Crossing fingers that is an implant dip!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 DPO - Strange vivid dreams. Woke up a few times to pee last night. Some cramping this morning in my lower abdomen, especially standing at the sink doing dishes. Boobies are sore and a bit swollen. Pinching on the lower left side. CM is creamy white. Pinching pains in my lower back on the left side.Click to expand...
> 
> 7 DPO - More vivid dreams. Boobies feel less sore today, but I get sharp pains in one every so often. I'm cranky this morning.Click to expand...

8 DPO - MORE vivid dreams. Knees are so sore in the joint that I can barely walk today. Lots of cramping overnight. Boobies are still sore. Gassy at night. CM is white and lotion-like. Cervix is so high, I can't reach it.

9 DPO - HORRIBLE migraine last night. Vivid dreams. Slight CM...creamy and white, but pretty dry otherwise. Cervix is high. Cramping all night. Not much else going on today, outside of insatiable hunger. But that could be boredom too.

10 DPO - Sore boobies. Vivid dreams. Cranky! Crampy at night.

11 DPO - More vivid dreams. Sore, heavy boobies. Headaches. Got a bit queasy this morning on an empty stomach, and then again after lunch. Some crampy feelings. CM is pretty dry. Feeling out of the running this month already...like AF is prepping her arrival.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

ValDante said:


> Well, it's 14dpo. My temp at 6:05 was 98.25. I adjusted it for funsies and if I'd taken it at the normal time that would have made my temp 98.73. If AF was going to show it would have been WAY lower. And I'm completely sure about ovulation. Checked the cervix (mostly was checking internally for any sign of AF beginning) and it feels like it's shut nice and tight. So...here's hoping this is it.

Fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## BabyBell23

1 dpo - bad mood.

2, 3 & 4 dpo - bad mood, slight pains on left side and a fluttery feeling?? Very gassy.

5, 6, 7 - even worse mood! Veiny boobs, slight sickness, little pain on same side and fluttery feeling. Even more gassy.

8 and 9 dpo - mood still bad but a little better, sickness has gone, same pain/ flutter in uterus. Little heartburn but not much.

I'm hoping this month is my month but I'm starting to doubt it :cry:


----------



## ValDante

This was taken with FMU. I'm 15dpo (one day late). Now, in April I had a + but on 16dpo bled and lost it. So...I'm really nervous. Back then, though, it didn't get this dark. It was always barely visible.
 



Attached Files:







Positive.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 74


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

ValDante said:


> This was taken with FMU. I'm 15dpo (one day late). Now, in April I had a + but on 16dpo bled and lost it. So...I'm really nervous. Back then, though, it didn't get this dark. It was always barely visible.

Wow!!! Well, that's a good sign I would say! Means your hormone levels are climbing!


----------



## waiting4damon

ValDante, is that an HPT or OPK? Is its an HPT---thats what my initial BFP looked like--now I'm 6 weeks gone! :)

ValDante, I think you're preggers! :)


----------



## Aleeah

Aleeah said:


> Firstly, what an awesome thread!
> 
> A little bit about me, I had a natural m/c 8 weeks ago now, and AF is still MIA. I have had some posivite news though, I ovulated last week (OPKs, cm and temp all confirm), so am now in the TWW. I got the go ahead to try again straight away. So here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1 dpo - No real symptoms apart from boobs getting bigger (probably from ovulation)
> 2-4 dpo - No symptoms at all, apart from not feeling pregnant
> 5 dpo - Boobs have continued to grow, got the strongest cramps I've had since m/c, continued cramping for hours. Feel so tired and got a very runny nose.
> 6dpo - Very constipated, still tired and gassy, still got a runny nose, very irritated with everyone and everything! Tonnes of creamy cm.
> 7 dpo - Still constipated and still angry about stupid stuff! Still gassy and boobs are still getting fuller.
> 8 dpo - Still gassy and constipated, feel shattered and a little sad I haven't seen a temp dip yet. So updated: I felt very sick yesterday evening and I ended up throwing up after dinner, I only threw up a little though.
> 9 dpo - Constipated, painful now. I have creamy cm and my cervix is high soft and closed. Still got a stuffy nose.
> 10 dpo - Still have a runny nose and weird soreness in pelvis, cramping too. Bleeding gums suddenly (one of my major symptoms last pregnancy) and had a dream one of my friends was pregnant last night, weird!
> 
> That's where I'm at ladies, I'll continue to update daily, I'm not likely to test until I use a FRER and holding out until 12 dpo.
> 
> Good Luck to all of you, hopefully we'll see lots of green on here soon xx

So I caved and tested 10dpo... as my hubby said, looks like I'm up the duff!!

Good Luck to all you ladies, this thread really is SO useful, it actually helped me to understand which were true symptoms and which were not!

XXX
 



Attached Files:







Tests 15-07-13.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 109


----------



## ceffylau10

WELL THE :witch: SHOWED HER UGLY FACE ON SAT, SO STARTING CYCLE NO 2 NOW, OHWEL AT LEAST I CAN LOOK FORWARD TO :sex::sex::sex: OH AND :laundry: :iron: :dishes: AND :hangwashing:.


----------



## Kat S

Hi, Guys! I'm Kat...I'm 41 and am on 9 dpiui. This is IUI #6. I had one miscarriage after IUI #3. This cycle I did a combo of Femara and Gonal-F. I got 3 mature follies at 18mm, which is a great result.

Today is 9 dpiui and I tested today (a little early) to see if the Ovidrel trigger shot was out of my system. Since it contains the hcg hormone that signals hpt to say "pregnant", you have to wait until it's out of your system to test. Anyway, yes, today I got a negative result on a FRER.

Symptoms so far (which could all just be coincidence or fertility drug related):

4 dpiui: I've had white or watery cm. This is interesting because I'm usually dry as a bone until day 8.

5 dpiu: I woke up with my arms asleep. That is interesting because that happened to me a week before I found out I was pregnant before. Also, continued creamy white cm.

6 dpiui: Woke up with arms asleep twice (4:30am and again at 8:15am); woke up at 4:30am with night sweats; mild cramping in evening; little creamy white cm; gas

7 dpiui: Woke up with arms asleep; gas; usual pre-AF symptoms of diarrhea, breast tenderness, and acne totally absent. Forgot to record cm.

8 dpiui: Woke up with right hip and lower back a little achy and it lasted for several hours. I did nothing the day before to account for it. My hips never ache normally. It was gone by noon. Watery cm. Pre-AF symptoms still not appearing.

9 dpiui: No symptoms, but very moody. Absolutely sure I'm out.

10 dpiui: watery, white cm several times from late afternoon to the evening. I thought maybe my period arrived and I ran to the bathroom, but it was just cm. Loose stool (ew, sorry). Negative HPT. Super bad mood.

11 dpiui: negative HPT, loose stool, so tired mid morning that I took a nap. Mood much improved.

12 dpiui: negative hpt. Was hoping for a miracle, but no. I wonder when AF will show? She's usually here by now.

13 dpiui: AF showed at 6am


I know this could all mean nothing. I'm on so many hormones that it could all be from that. Honestly, I don't feel pregnant, but I'm trying like hell to keep a positive mental attitude. I'm testing again tomorrow, so send dust this way.


----------



## nikinabox

Hey ladies... I'm back. Well, sort of. AF just ended and I'm about to go into our 5th cycle of trying. I'm trying to be positive, but this month will be hard because as I said before, the family vacation starts next week, which is also the same time I usually ovulate. Not a lot of time for :sex: 

So this month will be more relaxed. No OPK kits, no charting, no nothing. It's going to be hard not to go crazy when the time comes to find out, but I have to learn to just take whatever comes. If not this month, then next month... I have to repeat this sentence to myself all the time.

Good luck to the rest of you as well! 
:dust:


----------



## Lwmosley

Hi everyone! I've been following this thread for a while, but haven't had the nerve to post. I'm 27 and have been ttc for about 4 months now. I'm a terrible charter and opk test taker. I never have a truly positive fr opk, so hubs and I kind of just wing it and DTD without really knowing when I ovulate. I stopped bc in jan and it took a little over a month for af to come visit. Since I've had 29-30 day cycles. Af was supposed to come July 12/13. As of today, no af just some brownish discharge for the past 3 days. I took a ept last night :bfn: and I've attached the fmu from today. What do you think? Be honest. I think I'm definitely seeing things and it won't hurt my feelings if you agree! hah. Any thoughts on the brown discharge and no af?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 118


----------



## Katie Potatie

Kat S said:


> Hi, Guys! I'm Kat...I'm 41 and am on 9 dpiui. This is IUI #6. I had one miscarriage after IUI #3. This cycle I did a combo of Femara and Gonal-F. I got 3 mature follies at 18mm, which is a great result.
> 
> Today is 9 dpiui and I tested today (a little early) to see if the Ovidrel trigger shot was out of my system. Since it contains the hcg hormone that signals hpt to say "pregnant", you have to wait until it's out of your system to test. Anyway, yes, today I got a negative result on a FRER.
> 
> Symptoms so far (which could all just be coincidence or fertility drug related):
> 
> 4 dpiui: I've had white or watery cm. This is interesting because I'm usually dry as a bone until day 8.
> 
> 5 dpiu: I woke up with my arms asleep. That is interesting because that happened to me a week before I found out I was pregnant before. Also, continued creamy white cm.
> 
> 6 dpiui: Woke up with arms asleep twice (4:30am and again at 8:15am); woke up at 4:30am with night sweats; mild cramping in evening; little creamy white cm; gas
> 
> 7 dpiui: Woke up with arms asleep; gas; usual pre-AF symptoms of diarrhea, breast tenderness, and acne totally absent. Forgot to record cm.
> 
> 8 dpiui: Woke up with right hip and lower back a little achy and it lasted for several hours. I did nothing the day before to account for it. My hips never ache normally. It was gone by noon. Watery cm. Pre-AF symptoms still not appearing.
> 
> 9 dpiui: No symptoms to record yet today
> 
> I know this could all mean nothing. I'm on so many hormones that it could all be from that. Honestly, I don't feel pregnant, but I'm trying like hell to keep a positive mental attitude. I'm testing again tomorrow, so send dust this way.

I'm not in it this month, so I'll send you my dust....like, my whole month's worth! GL!


----------



## jeva

Hello ladies, I just came across this post. I have been TTC since April. No luck so far. My last af was on June 23rd and is due this Friday on the 19th. I did not use OPKs this month or charting. We just BDed every other day. I am feeling hopeful this month. Below are my symptoms. I assume according to when I normally ovulate, that I am 10dpo.

1-3dpo tired, cramping not like af, headaches vivid dreams
4dpo glob of cream cm, boobs hurt, more tired, worse cramping
5-7dpo creamy cm, back pain, still cramping, headaches, vivid dreams, runny nose, tired all the time
8dpo creamy cm, back pain, boobs and nipples sore, even more tired, runny nose, sore throat, EXTREMELY moody yelled at hubby for stupid reason
9dpo creamy cm, back pain, Overwhelming tired, slept almost all day, boobs hurt bad, still moody as can be, heartburn, insomnia during the night couldn't get comfy but tired, runny nose and itchy nose, no libido, a few vivid dreams
10dpo creamy cm, back pain, still very tired, sore boobs, moody, no libido, runny nose, breathless,

I will keep adding as the days pass. My biggest hope, is how tired I have been. I am never ever this sleepy. My eyes hurt I am so tired. I don't feel sick just worn out. Any opinions?


----------



## nolababy1

nolababy1 said:


> Ok, back again for my second month. 1 dpo and no symptoms so far. AF due on the 24th. Fingers crossed for everyone!

1dpo-no symptoms
2dpo-stuffy nose
3dpo-no symptoms
4dpo-no symptoms
5dpo-Sore breasts started in the PM
6dpo-Bs still sore. Vivid dreams about being pregnant-wishful thinking?!
7dpo-Bs still sore. 

Just not a whole lot going on this month. Last month I thought I was having all the symptoms and BFN, so maybe no symptoms means BFP?


----------



## Littlebirdj

1 DPO - dizziness in yoga (this could be better explained by having come from Vegas the day before.. and being uhhh *dehydrated*) drink til it's pink club :D 

2 DPO - the start of itchy skin 

3 & 4 DPO - more itchy skin, but lotion soothes it. I'm not a dry skin person, so this is new. 

5 DPO - a little emotional, itchy skin 

6 DPO - feeling totally elated and energetic, fullness in abdomen, fluttery cramps, GAS. 

7 DPO - light cramping, suddenly SORE bbs, gas, body acne (YAY. FUN.), didn't want any wine. 

8 DPO - cramping continues, sleep pattern off. I didn't want to go to bed which is weird for me, but it was easier to get up? I like sleep. Did not want to finish my after work beer. dumped it out half way. 

9 DPO - total butterfingers. dropped keys, got sort of lost on my normal route for lunch, forgetful, constant yawning, sore bbs, itchiness is driving me crazy today, craving fruity juice? And... a BFN (just found a canker sore, I haven't had one for years!)

10 DPO - still very sore boobs, mild backache & spacey feeling. Irritable BFN

11 DPO - symptoms seem minor today except this dumb canker sore. A little jittery right after eating lunch BFN. I assume AF will show this weekend :(

12 DPO - symptoms continuing to dissipate, AF Due, light pink spotting only when I wipe, BFN

13 DPO - still no AF, moody, BFN


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

2 DPO- Some minor underboob pain. Very heavy but creamy and lotion-like white CM. (like...wow...lots in my undies! I am usually fairly dry.) Cervix is closed. Temp dipped last night. Back up to almost 99 today. (just started paying attention to temp, so no idea what that even means)

3 DPO - some pinching in my belly. Sore boobies.

4 DPO - SUPER sore and warm boobies. Not thinking it means anything since the same thing happened last month. Mild cramps here and there. Creamy white CM. Nothing exciting today.

5 DPO - OUCH!!! BOOBIES!!! OUCH!!! Super sore. Mild cramping. SUPER gassy all night. (TMI) Slept terrible. INCREDIBLY weird and vivid dreams when I was asleep. Not much else.
Edit: Have a crazy drippy nose today!!!
Temp DIPPED tonight! Crossing fingers that is an implant dip!

6 DPO - Strange vivid dreams. Woke up a few times to pee last night. Some cramping this morning in my lower abdomen, especially standing at the sink doing dishes. Boobies are sore and a bit swollen. Pinching on the lower left side. CM is creamy white. Pinching pains in my lower back on the left side.

7 DPO - More vivid dreams. Boobies feel less sore today, but I get sharp pains in one every so often. I'm cranky this morning.

8 DPO - MORE vivid dreams. Knees are so sore in the joint that I can barely walk today. Lots of cramping overnight. Boobies are still sore. Gassy at night. CM is white and lotion-like. Cervix is so high, I can't reach it.

9 DPO - HORRIBLE migraine last night. Vivid dreams. Slight CM...creamy and white, but pretty dry otherwise. Cervix is high. Cramping all night. Not much else going on today, outside of insatiable hunger. But that could be boredom too.

10 DPO - Sore boobies. Vivid dreams. Cranky! Crampy at night. BFN.

11 DPO - More vivid dreams. Sore, heavy boobies. Headaches. Got a bit queasy this morning on an empty stomach, and then again after lunch. Some crampy feelings. CM is pretty dry. Feeling out of the running this month already...like AF is prepping her arrival. BFN.

12 DPO - BFN this morning. I should just not test unless I am late. Having small, needle-poke pains around my belly today. Feeling tired. AF feels on her way.

13 DPO...I didn't test today. Boobies still super sore, especially the undersides. Having some tugging and cramping in my belly. Some headaches. Temp is up (98.8) for the second day after being low for several days (97's). Feeling unsure about this month.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hi, there!

New to this thread, but I am in the tww and I need some buddies! :kiss:

I am journaling my symptoms, but thought I'd add them here, too, because this seems like an awesome thread!

I think I ovulated on a certain day, so we'll see. I use OPKs, but I drink a terrible amount of water. I bought a basal thermometer, but had to exchange it and am waiting for the new one to come in. 

Here goes...

5 DPO:

-sore boobies (didn't have those the last pregnancy, though)

-cervical mucus (a little lotiony cream stuff and a little *boogery* stuff up near my cervix. Gross much? It is what it is.) :haha:

-Pulling twinges near my right ovary with slight pain every now and then (not usual for after ovulation for me)

-a little pulling/ pain to the left, too, at the moment, so I don't know what that is. (the pains feel like when I had a corpus luteum cyst at the February appointment- that could be a good thing! )

-so hungry, so very hungry, but then when I go to eat, I don't really eat much.

6 DPO:

-So, today is pretty much the same as yesterday.

-Adding in a little extreme thirst. I drink 10 glasses of water a day. Don't know how much more I can drink!

-Also, the CM near my cervix is still "snotty" (sorry TMI) in nature, but had a tinge of brownish to a little of it. My cervix was a little more sensitive today, too. :blush:

-And last night, I cried during the last part of Orange is the New Black. I don't cry. Orange is the New Black is a funny show- NOT the kind of show that makes you cry! :cry:

7 DPO:

-pulling near my right ovary a little today

-pain above right ovary

-CM is still snotty, no more color to it

-grumbly bowels

-nausea this morning. I threw up. (could be the supplements, though. )

-sore boobies

-last night's eating habits are the same today. I want something, make it, and can't eat it. I did eat those brownies with milk last night, though, and I can't wait 'til I can get home so I can have another one!

-I made spaghetti tonight. I usually eat two heaping plates, no lie, but I couldn't even finish one.

-I have been gassy all day today. Not much is happening, but my tummy feels gassy.

-I have this incredibly full feeling. :cry: Not fair! I like to eat. :haha:

Here's to hoping, right?


----------



## Beauty_Geek

Hi all,

As you can see from my ticker I am expecting. But I did write down my symptoms and I promised I would write them here when I got a BFP. 
I hope this doesnt bother anyone. The main reason I wanted to do this was because my AF months and my BFP month symptoms were about the same. Hardly anything different happened. I totally expected an AF. 100% I would have bet my life on it.

CD 19 (about 6  7 DPO) - Serious constipation : which accompanies me before AF so nothing special.
CD 21  took a laxative: LOL totally not a symptom but I wrote that down. 
CD 22  Breasts starting to hurt: Again nothing new 
CD 23  Took a HPT for fun BFN
CD 24  Major head ache and AF cramps
CD 26  BD with DH hurt I think my cervix is low and so definitely getting AF
CD 27  Tailbone is hurting: Strange I did bump my back when I was moving furniture so that explains that.
CD28  Tired and annoyed and just waiting for AF
CD 29  AF never came and I am 28 days like clockwork. Got a BFP at work during lunch time. I cried. LOL 

Other than my tailbone hurting nothing else was different. I had idea and was surprised. 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE TTC


----------



## AlbaNY

I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!

This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...

1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
2DPO -watery CM
3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon 
4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
5DPO -tender BBs
6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)

We did a lot of BD at the right time, so I hope... although next week we see another doctor about DF's low sperm count. We were told he had "less than two" in the SA. :(


----------



## nolababy1

nolababy1 said:


> nolababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, back again for my second month. 1 dpo and no symptoms so far. AF due on the 24th. Fingers crossed for everyone!
> 
> 1dpo-no symptoms
> 2dpo-stuffy nose
> 3dpo-no symptoms
> 4dpo-no symptoms
> 5dpo-Sore breasts started in the PM
> 6dpo-Bs still sore. Vivid dreams about being pregnant-wishful thinking?!
> 7dpo-Bs still sore.
> 8dpo-.3 lower temp today. Don't know if that is an implantation dip? Bs still incredibly sore.
> 9dpo-big temp spike this AM but I also did not sleep for three hours straight beforehand. Woke and 4:45 and tossed and turned for 1.5 hours and got up at 7:45. Feel a little yucky.
> 
> Tomorrow is my bday and I'd be 10 dpi. Thinking about testing. Wouldn't it be nice to have my first BFP on my 36th bday?! If not, at least I wouldn't feel bad about having a margarita:winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## HappilyTTC

nolababy1 said:


> Tomorrow is my bday and I'd be 10 dpi. Thinking about testing. Wouldn't it be nice to have my first BFP on my 36th bday?! If not, at least I wouldn't feel bad about having a margarita:winkwink:

I think it would be awesome to get a BFP! You've weighed all your options- margarita or BFP- I think you know what you gotta do! :happydance:


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> 
> 
> We did a lot of BD at the right time, so I hope... although next week we see another doctor about DF's low sperm count. We were told he had "less than two" in the SA. :(

Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!


----------



## Bettyt63

Great thread!
1-3 DPO nothing out of the usual
4 DPO slight heartburn and lots of creamy CM
5 DPO abundance of CM
6 DPO slight heartburn and still have lots of creamy CM
7 DPO bbs feel slightly achy and still have lots of CM - I feel 'different' 
8 DPO aching in my back (could be I slept awkward)
9 DPO aching in back and stomach like AF cramps only milder. Tested :bfn:
10 DPO aching lower back, feels like AF may show her ugly face early this month :-( really strange dreams last night! Could be the heat??
11 DPO no symptoms... Feel like AF is about to show up :-(
12 DPO same as above.... Not 'feeling' pregnant at all....
13 DPO AF type cramps on a night, slight heartburn, major breakout on face
14 DPO same AF cramps bt no sign of AF
15 DPO same as above 
16 DPO think AF is about to come, no other symptoms (2 days late)
17 DPO strong AF cramps and creamy CM, no AF yet (3 days late)
18 DPO creamy CM, still have cramps (4 days late)
19 DPO tested :bfp: in total shock!!!!! 

I'm afraid I miscarried at 9 weeks :-(


----------



## asmcsm

1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
4DPO-Didn't take note
5DPO-Didn't take note
6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue


----------



## AlbaNY

Asmcsm, that sounds promising to me. Good luck!


----------



## asmcsm

AlbaNY said:


> Asmcsm, that sounds promising to me. Good luck!

Thank you! Trying not to get my hopes up but there's just been so many possible symptoms but so far BFNs. AF is due Wednesday so waiting until then to test again.


----------



## bubblebubble1

Ok, this thread helped me a lot last cycle so will add mine now -


1 - 4 DPO - nothing other than cm that went a bit creamy :blush:

5 DPO - started getting a bruised like feeling in my boobs. I knew then this was a different cycle as never had this since dd1. Cm there. Dull cramps started. 

6 DPO - tiredness started. It was awful, I fell asleep on the sofa one evening and missed dd's bedtime (husband did it) still had the bruised boobs feeling and cm. 

7 DPO - all as above. Heartburn every time i eat, Cm has a yellow tinge. Poas addict, new it was too early but needed to prove myself this was it, BFN. 

8DPO - all as above. Boob pain increased and areola begins to look weird. Still yellow tinged cm. 

9DPO - tiredness increased. All of the above. Cramping got a bit worse today on and off. (I swear I see a bfp on an ic)

10 DPO - all of the above, cramping eased, boons more sore and looking very weird. Feint bfp. I knew it. Had a brown 'thing' when I wiped and brown tinged cm

11 DP0 - all of the above. BFP enough to photo graph :) 
12 DPO - as above




Unfortunately my bfp didn't stick and at 14DPO I started spotting again which turned to af. 

Still, I did it and I knew it this time. 

I hope this helps how this thread helped me :)

xx


----------



## Alex626

Hello Ladies! I just joined yesterday and I created a similar thread but not a lot of bites. Wondering what you girls think..
Right now I am about 12 dpo.. Here are my symptoms thus far: 

nothing until 8dpo : I have a gland on the side of my boob, on my chest, that swells up around the time my period is about to come and it is sore. Began to ache this day and I had a headache, sick/nauseous feeling & a stiff/achy back. Irritable.
9 dpo : Nauseous in the am with a headache, stiff lower back. Ate my cereal fine but felt nauseous afterwards; queasiness off and on all day. Had a strange, detailed dream about a couple my husband & I aren't friends with anymore.
10 dpo : Gland on chest still sore, headache, felt queasy as I was standing around. My boobs still aren't sore or discolored. So tired, had to nap for an hour and a half. I was emotional, I cried during the ESPY awards (haha) then was bratty at night for no reason. Pinch in my back. Strange dream that I was peeing (sorry) and it just kept going and going and going and in my dream I said "man I must be pregnant!"
11 dpo : Woke up again with headache/nausea. 2x felt like I had vomit in my throat and queasy stomach. Strange dream last night but don't remember all the details. Boobs still aren't sore but gland is a little sore still.
12 dpo : Felt fine this morning, showered & went to the store but when I got back I had a heavy feeling in my lower ab/stomach (almost like AF was coming). Was a bit gassy last night and this morning. Went #2 and wiped but there was a couple red dots on the tp..

So that's where I am. Part of me says I just had a stomach bug, but the other part of me says that maybe I'm pregnant. I am NEVER sick and we've been trying since May (we were pregnant once before last year but it ended up being a Blighted Ovum, lost it at 7.5 weeks).. 

Any insights? I'm not due for my period for another 4 days (not till Friday). Thank you!


----------



## Alex626

Alex626 said:


> Hello Ladies! I just joined yesterday and I created a similar thread but not a lot of bites. Wondering what you girls think..
> Right now I am about 12 dpo.. Here are my symptoms thus far:
> 
> nothing until 8dpo : I have a gland on the side of my boob, on my chest, that swells up around the time my period is about to come and it is sore. Began to ache this day and I had a headache, sick/nauseous feeling & a stiff/achy back. Irritable.
> 9 dpo : Nauseous in the am with a headache, stiff lower back. Ate my cereal fine but felt nauseous afterwards; queasiness off and on all day. Had a strange, detailed dream about a couple my husband & I aren't friends with anymore.
> 10 dpo : Gland on chest still sore, headache, felt queasy as I was standing around. My boobs still aren't sore or discolored. So tired, had to nap for an hour and a half. I was emotional, I cried during the ESPY awards (haha) then was bratty at night for no reason. Pinch in my back. Strange dream that I was peeing (sorry) and it just kept going and going and going and in my dream I said "man I must be pregnant!"
> 11 dpo : Woke up again with headache/nausea. 2x felt like I had vomit in my throat and queasy stomach. Strange dream last night but don't remember all the details. Boobs still aren't sore but gland is a little sore still.
> 12 dpo : Felt fine this morning, showered & went to the store but when I got back I had a heavy feeling in my lower ab/stomach (almost like AF was coming). Was a bit gassy last night and this morning. Went #2 and wiped but there was a couple red dots on the tp..
> 
> So that's where I am. Part of me says I just had a stomach bug, but the other part of me says that maybe I'm pregnant. I am NEVER sick and we've been trying since May (we were pregnant once before last year but it ended up being a Blighted Ovum, lost it at 7.5 weeks)..
> 
> Any insights? I'm not due for my period for another 4 days (not till Friday). Thank you!

Also, I had a slightly runny nose for like 2 days a few days ago.


----------



## nolababy1

nolababy1 said:


> nolababy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nolababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, back again for my second month. 1 dpo and no symptoms so far. AF due on the 24th. Fingers crossed for everyone!
> 
> 1dpo-no symptoms
> 2dpo-stuffy nose
> 3dpo-no symptoms
> 4dpo-no symptoms
> 5dpo-Sore breasts started in the PM
> 6dpo-Bs still sore. Vivid dreams about being pregnant-wishful thinking?!
> 7dpo-Bs still sore.
> 8dpo-.3 lower temp today. Don't know if that is an implantation dip? Bs still incredibly sore.
> 9dpo-big temp spike this AM but I also did not sleep for three hours straight beforehand. Woke and 4:45 and tossed and turned for 1.5 hours and got up at 7:45. Feel a little yucky.
> 10dpo-went to the bathroom and had a pinpoint-sized dot of blood and started to get excited that this was implantation bleeding. Uterine cramping as well. No other spotting the rest of the night.
> 11dpo-light pink spotting and uterine cramping in the early afternoon. AF showed up PMClick to expand...Click to expand...




nolababy1 said:


> nolababy1 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...


----------



## confusedmama1

I was not sure where else to turn but every time I googled my symptoms this board would pop up so here goes. I'm a mother of three and recently remarried. My tubes were tied 5 years ago after my last child. The past week has been eerily familiar and I'm wondering if I could be pregnant. My last period was on June 28th and about a week ago I started getting very nauseous and was sleeping all the time, like 12-14 hours. If I wasn't sleeping I was peeing. My boobs hurt so bad my husband couldn't even hug me. Well two days ago I pooped 3 times that day (TMI i'm sorry) so I thought for sure AF was coming that day. Nothing happened. Then that night I had a shooting pain in my cervix more nausea. Yesterday was the first day I felt normal. Then at about 9pm the "sleeping sickness" started (thats what dh calls it lol). Also I has light AF type cramping off and on yesterday. Today I woke up fine, had a wave of nausea and sleepiness and AF type cramps off and on. I've pooped twice already this morning (TMI again) and I usually only go every other day. I was expecting that AF came early and again there was nothing. My boobs are still sore and I have also been having this "letting down" feeling off and on for the past few days. I've not nursed in 5 years but I distinctly remember that feeling. I've taken two First Response Pregnancy tests and they were both negative. I know it was early but I thought it would make me less worried. AF is due this Saturday, but again I'm having these cramps. I'm so confused. I'd love to have another baby and we have actually talked about getting my tubes untied next year when we could save for it. I would be soooo happy if I were pregnant, but I want to know so I can make sure it's not in my tubes. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!!! Thanks and baby dust to you all


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies...hope I can join this great thread? Husband & I have been TTC for 15 months now. He's not home all the time as he is in the Navy, which makes Dtd on or around ovd very difficult. I am also type 1 diabetic with a 9 year old son from a previous relationship.

I'm becoming slightly obsessed with symptom spotting now, to the point of tears when I get my af each month. Also everyone around me, friends are getting pregnant & it's sad as we want a baby so much. I guess you all know how I'm feeling anyway! 

My next AF is due on 28th july & I am currently 8Dpo or there abouts. DH has been home at the right time this month ;) So fingers crossed. Here are some symptoms I've been having.

1Dpo-3Dpo - No symptoms
4Dpo - Tummy ache, like Af pains, but normally get them 1 day before. Back ache.
5Dpo - Tummy ache constantly, like I need toilet. Backache again, uncomfortable with both pains. Dizzy spells when standing up after been Sat down.
6Dpo - Tummy ache, weird fluttering sensation on left hand side. Backache like in kidney are? Dizzy spells again. Feeling & looking bloated. Creamy Cm. Really bad temper, snapping at DS :(
7Dpo - Same tummy & back ache. Dizzy spells still there. Gagged and nearly threw up after drinking my juice plus shake ( normally love them)Creamy Cm. Very vivid dreams.
8Dpo - Tummy ache not as bad. Back ache still there, beginning to think it may be my matress rather than a pregnancy symptom. Still moody & weepy. Bloated like crazy.

One thing i havnt got is sore bbs or nipples. Which iv noticed alot of the green posts have described? Which makes me think I'm just getting my hopes up yet again.

Is anyone else due af on the 28th? How soon are you testing?

Good luck, love & baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi frisky fish..... I totally understand how you feel.... We have been trying for no. 2 for about the same length of time as you and it's sooooooo frustrating! I had to take a step back a few months ago and would not allow myself on any of these websites (I felt like I was making up symptoms and getting my hopes up only to be bitterly disappointed each month)
We are now in the process of going through fertility tests (I have low progesterone and due to get a SALP done next month) 
My AF is due 29th July. I don't hold out much hope, I did have a few unusual symptoms but they have all disappeared now :-(
Keep positive, I hope it happens for you soon


----------



## friskyfish

Hi Bettyt63....Thanks for those words. It's a nightmare isn't it? I've also blocked myself from looking on these sites, iv not posted on here for ages....But obviously iv caved in! Haha 

I hope your fertility tests come back ok. I've had a few blood tests which showed an underactive thyroid, so I've been taking medication. My cycle was all over the place a few months ago, irregular & heavy lasting for almost 4 weeks at points. But my last 3 cycles have been normal and back to 28 days, so fingers crossed things will look up soon.

I put myself through torture every month, convince myself I'm gonna get that Bfp...I can't help it!! 

Have you had any symptoms this month? Hope we get our BFP' s 

Lots of luck & love to you Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yup..... I'm the same.... Haven't posted on here since April as I kept seeing others getting their BfPs and mine never came, was so upsetting.... Feeling much better now due to actually getting some tests done, feels like I'm making progress and I always get so positive at the beginning of each cycle and then by the end of the month I'm just totally feeling negative!
Had some symptoms this month.... Lots of CM, dull ache in my lower back (this could be an ovarian cyst which I will find out next month) but that's about it.... How about you??? I always think I imagine up symptoms!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh yes, at least your moving forward and will get some answers. Wish I could go back to the days of not having this worry and being care free. During the 2ww it's all I think about. I think I imagine symptoms too. I've had tummy aches, back ache & dizziness when I stand up. Im also bloated. I do get bad af pains, but not until just before she is here. In my first pregnancy 10 years ago, I knew I was pregnant because I had sore boobs. I haven't had sore boobs yet, which is making me doubtful. 

It's horrid how af symptoms are so similar to pregnancy symptoms. I always get sore boobs before af, yet every month....I think 'This is it!' 
And it never is :( Xx


----------



## friskyfish

I actually think my bad back is due to my matress and my dizzy spells due to our heatwave!! Haha Xx


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> 
> 
> We did a lot of BD at the right time, so I hope... although next week we see another doctor about DF's low sperm count. We were told he had "less than two" in the SA. :(
> 
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!Click to expand...


Today, 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.

Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.

Google research has shown me many women bleeding similarly and at the same timeline post O who turned out to be pregnant, but until I get a positive I am pessimistic. 
The only other thing to note is that our cats have been going CRAZY over me yesterday and today. Even DF's cat was crawling up onto me. It's been ridiculous!
On the other hand, I don't think I am actually pregnant. I don't feel like I am, really, and my BBs aren't tender or anything even though they normally are very tender and bigger after O.


----------



## MiracleB

HI Ladies

I am new to this site and have read post as far back as (I think) 2008 for the past few days. I am sitting here wanting to cry as I am frustrated as I do not know what to think anymore. Here is my story...

After trying for 6 years to fall pregnant (7 IVF's) we adopted 2 boys(last was in 2010). Well my period was a hectic but after being on the pill for a few months I'v had quite regular periods for the past 5 cycles with average of 25 days. Well I am currently on day 29 have done hpt since Friday (all negative) but I have the following symptoms:

Fuller and a bit sensitive (not really sore) boobs but they are itchy.
Tired since last week
but the strangest thing is I have this constant annoying cramping sometimes by whole lower abdomen area (front), sometimes only a stabbing pain in my right side, sometimses at my lower back, sometimes more painfull. I did another HPT this morning on a Clicks Early Detection hpt which was negative. And today I have really bad cramping lower front and back.

I just want to mention that with my first IVF in 2006 (had MC @ 8weeks) they did blood works that came back with 394 count but hpt was still negative. How is that possible???
and the BIG QUESTION
is it still to early to do HPT or is it a shut case - I am not pregnant

Desperate for someone else's opinions


----------



## MiracleB

MiracleB said:


> HI Ladies
> 
> I am new to this site and have read post as far back as (I think) 2008 for the past few days. I am sitting here wanting to cry as I am frustrated as I do not know what to think anymore. Here is my story...
> 
> After trying for 6 years to fall pregnant (7 IVF's) we adopted 2 boys(last was in 2010). Well my period was a hectic but after being on the pill for a few months I'v had quite regular periods for the past 5 cycles with average of 25 days. Well I am currently on day 29 have done hpt since Friday (all negative) but I have the following symptoms:
> 
> Fuller and a bit sensitive (not really sore) boobs but they are itchy.
> Tired since last week
> but the strangest thing is I have this constant annoying cramping sometimes by whole lower abdomen area (front), sometimes only a stabbing pain in my right side, sometimses at my lower back, sometimes more painfull. I did another HPT this morning on a Clicks Early Detection hpt which was negative. And today I have really bad cramping lower front and back.
> 
> I just want to mention that with my first IVF in 2006 (had MC @ 8weeks) they did blood works that came back with 394 count but hpt was still negative. How is that possible???
> and the BIG QUESTION
> is it still to early to do HPT or is it a shut case - I am not pregnant
> 
> Desperate for someone else's opinions

Forgot to say I also need to go to the loo a lot more often, doesn't really have an appetite and have on of cramping in arm and hand.


----------



## Bettyt63

friskyfish said:


> Awwwwh yes, at least your moving forward and will get some answers. Wish I could go back to the days of not having this worry and being care free. During the 2ww it's all I think about. I think I imagine symptoms too. I've had tummy aches, back ache & dizziness when I stand up. Im also bloated. I do get bad af pains, but not until just before she is here. In my first pregnancy 10 years ago, I knew I was pregnant because I had sore boobs. I haven't had sore boobs yet, which is making me doubtful.
> 
> It's horrid how af symptoms are so similar to pregnancy symptoms. I always get sore boobs before af, yet every month....I think 'This is it!'
> And it never is :( Xx

When I was pg with my little girl my bbs were sooooo sore, felt like I had bruised them.... I never get sore bbs not even during or before AF so I always think in the back of my head 'I can't be pg as my bbs don't hurt!' However I think all pregnancies are different so there is hope!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mimi85

hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:

here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )

1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
2dpo: gassy, dizzy
3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm


also, since last night, I noticed bumps on my areola?? looked it up and could be Montgomery's tubercules which apparently is a preggo symptom! 
will keep updating everyday and Im planning on holding out testing until AF is due on the 30th but I might cave before


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue

14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backache


----------



## Mimi85

asmcsm, your symptoms sounds really promising and at 16dpo, thats great!


----------



## asmcsm

Mimi85 said:


> asmcsm, your symptoms sounds really promising and at 16dpo, thats great!

Thank you! Really hoping this is the month I get my rainbow baby. FX I get that :bfp: soon


----------



## HappilyTTC

asmcsm said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> asmcsm, your symptoms sounds really promising and at 16dpo, thats great!
> 
> Thank you! Really hoping this is the month I get my rainbow baby. FX I get that :bfp: soonClick to expand...

When are you planning on testing? :happydance:


----------



## asmcsm

HappilyTTC said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> asmcsm, your symptoms sounds really promising and at 16dpo, thats great!
> 
> Thank you! Really hoping this is the month I get my rainbow baby. FX I get that :bfp: soonClick to expand...
> 
> When are you planning on testing? :happydance:Click to expand...

I've tested and bfn :( thinking I'm probably out


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...

16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm,nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(


----------



## ReadyForNatto

MiracleB said:


> HI Ladies
> 
> I am new to this site and have read post as far back as (I think) 2008 for the past few days. I am sitting here wanting to cry as I am frustrated as I do not know what to think anymore. Here is my story...
> 
> After trying for 6 years to fall pregnant (7 IVF's) we adopted 2 boys(last was in 2010). Well my period was a hectic but after being on the pill for a few months I'v had quite regular periods for the past 5 cycles with average of 25 days. Well I am currently on day 29 have done hpt since Friday (all negative) but I have the following symptoms:
> 
> Fuller and a bit sensitive (not really sore) boobs but they are itchy.
> Tired since last week
> but the strangest thing is I have this constant annoying cramping sometimes by whole lower abdomen area (front), sometimes only a stabbing pain in my right side, sometimses at my lower back, sometimes more painfull. I did another HPT this morning on a Clicks Early Detection hpt which was negative. And today I have really bad cramping lower front and back.
> 
> I just want to mention that with my first IVF in 2006 (had MC @ 8weeks) they did blood works that came back with 394 count but hpt was still negative. How is that possible???
> and the BIG QUESTION
> is it still to early to do HPT or is it a shut case - I am not pregnant
> 
> Desperate for someone else's opinions

Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP yesterday, and the first symptom I noticed was that my breasts were very itchy! They have remained this way on and off, and my skin in general feels drier and itchier than normal. Is there any chance you have an idea of when you ovulated? If so, countdown to pregnancy's website has a great resource - they break down statistically the results of HPTs that pregnant women took by their DPO. So, basically they can say at 10 DPO, 40% of pregnant women got a BFN, etc. If you don't know when you O'd it can still be a good resource. Keeping my FX for you!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Ashlee- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Maybe she's not... if she is :dust: next month. It's gotta be the month. :thumbup:


----------



## asmcsm

HappilyTTC said:


> Ashlee- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Maybe she's not... if she is :dust: next month. It's gotta be the month. :thumbup:

Thanks, really hope she isn't. Was really hoping this would be the month for my rainbow baby. If not, really hope it's next month. :dust: to you too!


----------



## Mimi85

hey asmcsm, don't despair yet, its still early for you, loos like you have a long cycle ;)

ReadyforNatto, congrats!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm

added today's symptoms, not much to report, I dont feel pregnant today since no more cramps or bloating


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> 
> 
> We did a lot of BD at the right time, so I hope... although next week we see another doctor about DF's low sperm count. We were told he had "less than two" in the SA. :(
> 
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today, 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> 
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.Click to expand...

10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)

Today is 12dpo. 
No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy.


----------



## BaniVani

Sending baby dust your way ladies...


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 
> tested this AM with FMU but BFN, (on an IC though lol)Click to expand...


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...

17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste good


----------



## Mimi85

asmcsm thats great!

so excited for you to test ! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Mimi85 said:


> asmcsm thats great!
> 
> so excited for you to test ! ;)

Thanks! I'm tempted to test, but I'm going to try and wait until Saturday just in case AF does end up coming. Don't want to see any more BFNs


----------



## Munnchkin

Hi ladies! I'm just stalking the thread. I'm also going to try to hold out to test this Saturday. Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## SweetV

What an awesome thread. 

My symptoms as I remember them 

6DPO slept all day long, couldn't eat
7DPO still exhausted, af like cramps for about an hour
8DPO barely keep my eyes open at work, had to apologize to my boss, cramps, bloating
9DPO constipated, hungry throughout the day but can only eat little bits, bit more energetic
10DPO :bfn: ](*,) still constipated, bloated (from constipation?), very full feeling heartburn, exhaustion
11DPO still bloated, full, have managed to go to the bathroom a little bit but still very constipated (sorry if tmi), exhausted but restless (...it's 2am...) due to heartburn 
thinking of testing again in the morning at 12DPO. July marks 8 months of TTC after a m/c in 2011 (8 weeks) and mmc in 2012 (12 weeks). Fingers crossed, although no boob tenderness this is very unusual before :witch: (good sign?!)

12DPO :BFN:

14 DPO af right on time


----------



## friskyfish

SweetV said:


> What an awesome thread.
> 
> My symptoms as I remember them
> 
> 6DPO slept all day long, couldn't eat
> 7DPO still exhausted, af like cramps for about an hour
> 8DPO barely keep my eyes open at work, had to apologize to my boss, cramps, bloating
> 9DPO constipated, hungry throughout the day but can only eat little bits, bit more energetic
> 10DPO :bfn: ](*,) still constipated, bloated (from constipation?), very full feeling heartburn, exhaustion
> 11DPO still bloated, full, have managed to go to the bathroom a little bit but still very constipated (sorry if tmi), exhausted but restless (...it's 2am...) due to heartburn
> thinking of testing again in the morning at 12DPO. July marks 8 months of TTC after a m/c in 2011 (8 weeks) and mmc in 2012 (12 weeks). Fingers crossed, although no boob tenderness this is very unusual before :witch: (good sign?!)

I've read a few posts of BFP's where people have had constipation...So fingers crossed. All your symptoms look good :)

I'm around 12DPO, witch due on Sunday & I also have no boon tenderness which is very unusual for me :shrug:

I've tested the past 3 days and got BFN' s

Just gonna wait now......I hate this wait :wacko:


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 10dpo: sore nipples, creamy cm, cervix mid-high closed and firm. certain foods taste funny
> 
> had an evap this morning, well a barely there line, but on a cheapie again.
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> 
> 
> We did a lot of BD at the right time, so I hope... although next week we see another doctor about DF's low sperm count. We were told he had "less than two" in the SA. :(
> 
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today, 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> 
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
> 11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)
> 
> Today is 12dpo.
> No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy.Click to expand...

Today AF is overdue by a second day. O.O

Adding to 12dpo -pulling/pinching feeling every so often in abdomen especially if I stretch a little bit (like lifting my arms whilst changing a shirt.) Nipples more noticeable than usual, kind of tender. No spotting at all.
13dpo -officially late!! Smudges of slight brown every so often today when wiping. Weird pangs in vagina and abdomen. Not really cramps but aching in abdomen, sides, and back. Can't really reach my cervix, but it feels closed and softer than expected, from what I could reach. Clearish, sticky, egg whitish, slightly brown CM. Boobs started to hurt Very noticeably... The nipples!
14dpo -AF MIA two days today. Mild cramp/ache throughout abdomen and lower back. Nipples sensitive. Cervix high and not hard. White, lotion like, watery CM.

Today we see the specialist about DF's low sperm count. I wonder if he can order a blood test for me? We are going pretty crazy. :D DF keeps asking me to pee on sticks, but they are all negative.


----------



## Mimi85

good luck with the doctor Albany! symptoms sound good:thumbup:


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...

18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at night


----------



## AlbaNY

Thank you, Mimi85. By now I'm starting to think I really could be, but then I think of how hopeful I get every month... :sigh:


----------



## AlbaNY

Asmcsm, your symptoms and timeline look really good!


----------



## Rhiannon137

I am 34 and this was my fourth cycle since starting to NTNP for 1st baby coming off BCP (Ortho Tricyclen, on it for 19 YEARS STRAIGHT!!). Based on surprising cycle regularity and CM observation, and I think I O'd on 7/11, which would have been CD13. Might have been one day later, though.

1-9 DPO: Nothing. Not one single thing out the ordinary.
10 DPO: This is about when my face has been doing a horrible PMS breakout routine since coming off the pill, but it did not happen this cycle. Nothing else.
11 DPO: Still no breakouts. Had some strong intestinal cramping while working out followed by an isolated but intense bout of diarrhea. Who knows if that was in any way related?
12-13 DPO: Still no breakouts. Slightly sore boobs, but no more than I usually get before AF.
14 DPO: One day before I would have expected AF. Woke up with really sore boobs, and just an strong impulse to test. Obvious BFP on an FRER.

So...for everyone who's feeling nothing, it could be good sign! Here's to hoping this sticks.


----------



## Cristeena

Hi everyone, im back and hoping for the best again this time around. First cycle on clomid (100mg, 3-7) with trigger shot. Here goes nothing! 

Ovulation date: July 25

1 DPO-sore breasts, sore nipples
2 DPO-sore breasts, sore nipples, EXTREME bloating, gas 
3 DPO-sore breasts, sore nipples, gas, AF cramps 
4 DPO-less sore breasts, less sore nipples, fatigue, AF cramps, restless sleep
5 DPO-mild sore nipples, bloated, gas, restless sleep, AF cramps, feeling out, this sucks :/ 
6 DPO-mild sore nipples, bad AF cramps and all throughout night, restless sleep
7 DPO-mild sore nipples, AF cramps
8 DPO- AF cramps, restless sleep
9 DPO- AF cramps, restless sleep
10 DPO-AF cramps, restless sleep
11 DPO- :(

Good luck ladies!!! <3


----------



## xanzaba

Okay here goes, currently 13 dpo- luteal phase normally 15-16 days...

5dpo- woke up with sore throat

6dpo- throat still sore, no other symptoms

7dpo- weird, never had sore throat without runny nose, etc

8dpo- sore throat

9dpo- sore throat not getting better, then at night had weird cramps. Felt like I had to run to bathroom (and I mean RUN), but then, nothing. Woke up middle of night with raw throat and had to run to bathroom. Again nothing.

10dpo- woke up with no voice, throat still raw, advised to go get it checked for strep. Negative strep test, no fever. Odd, never had such a bad throat without any other cold symptoms. DH beginning to wonder... Then twingey pains. Started taking more vitamin C

11dpo- woke up with no voice, raw scratchy throat (?!?!!!!!) Twingey pains continue. 

12dpo- no voice, raw scratchy throat plus twingey, stabbing pains. Definitely not like AF pains. Occasional stabbing pains in chest, but no sore bbs. Washed sheets yesterday and couldn't stand the smell of the fabric softener. Removed pillow case and forced husband to remove pillow case.

13dpo- spotting (implantation bleeding?) Would be very early for AF...


Want to test soon but hate those BFNs


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!
> 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.
> 10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
> 11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)
> 12dpo. -No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy. Pulling/pinching feeling every so often in abdomen especially if I stretch a little bit (like lifting my arms whilst changing a shirt.) Nipples more noticeable than usual, kind of tender. No spotting at all.
> 13dpo -officially late!! Smudges of slight brown every so often today when wiping. Weird pangs in vagina and abdomen. Not really cramps but aching in abdomen, sides, and back. Can't really reach my cervix, but it feels closed and softer than expected, from what I could reach. Clearish, sticky, egg whitish, slightly brown CM. Boobs started to hurt Very noticeably... The nipples!
> 14dpo -AF MIA two days today. Mild cramp/ache throughout abdomen and lower back. Nipples sensitive. Cervix high and soft. White, lotion like, watery CM. Today we see the specialist about DF's low sperm count. I wonder if he can order a blood test for me? We are going pretty crazy. :D DF keeps asking me to pee on sticks, but they are all negative.

Yesterday, 14dpo and two days late for AF, at some point in the afternoon my nipples were burning, especially the left. I also had increasing crampiness from my navel down... The whole section of torso back and front. It sucked.

Today, 15dpo, and I still test negative. Grrr. I have the same cramp like uncomfortable feeling in my entire abdomen. Which, btw, seems to basically go away if I am standing or walking. Laying down or sitting is so uncomfortable. 
I can hardly reach my cervix, and it is soft. I read that the position shouldn't be used as an indicator of pregnancy, but I do find it interesting that it is not low and hard for AF.

I tried making an appointment with my obgyn, but the entire office is on holiday until Monday. Next week I am going even though it is a four hour drive and out of pocket, because the complex cyst they were going to remove might be doing all this... Or pregnant, I hope. I'd love to get a BFP so I could stop feeling crazy.


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...

19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?


----------



## AlbaNY

Asmcsm, still looking good! How late are you?


----------



## asmcsm

AlbaNY said:


> Asmcsm, still looking good! How late are you?

3 days late.


----------



## Starplan123

Hello 
I am new to this so bare with me please, I only know some of your lingo  
I've read quite a few of the threads on this and thought you's may be able to help.
I had the Implanon in for 5 years (two separate ones) and now me and my partner have decided to try. 
I had the implanon out end of march and I have had 3 AFs since. 
I have no idea about working out when I Ovulate or anything and me and my partner decided to do it by "if it it happens, it happens" kind of way rather than counting dates etc. 
the two first AF were 34 days apart, both lasting 4 days each. My third was only 32 days and only 2 days, it was also lighter then the other 2.

I can't list my symptoms day by day I'm afraid as I have no idea what started when. 

My AF this month I worked out should have been around the 21st July. But nothing.

Usually I have sore BBs around 1 week before but didn't. 
The first thing I noticed was extreme bloated ness! It was uncomfortable, but I was still going to the loo normal so wasn't constipation. 
Feeling sick on and off and dizzy came next, but haven't had any of that the past couple of days, still bloated however.
I was getting on and off cramps but they have also stopped. 
The day I was due on, 21st, I kept having to go to the loo as it felt very "wet" (sorry if tmi) and if my AF was coming but it was just like watery discharge? Almost like egg white?
That stayed for a few days and had to keep checking.
Now it's seem to be very wet down there, to the point my underwear is damp. 
I've been getting regular mild headaches for the past week and I seem to have a loss in appetite? I can be absolutely starving and get half way through my dinner and physically can't eat any more?

I guess really I'm just looking for a second opinion? I've done two HPT, one on 22nd and one on 23rd and both BFN :-( I have another for tomorrow morning, as then will be 1 week late. But worried it'll be another BFN. What do you's think? 

Sorry about how big this is, tried to cover everything. 

Also, asmcsm, good luck! Fingers crossed for you, I've read all your threads! 

Thanks xx


----------



## SweetV

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, still BFN :?Click to expand...


I went through the same thing after my mmc last year, everything returned to normal for a few months and then AF didn't show. All the signs were there to suggest pregnancy and for a month BFN. OB stated it was just hormones out of wack and it was a sign my body wasn't ready yet. I was heart broken. Next month she showed as scheduled and we have been actively trying since. 
I sympathize. :dust: to you!


----------



## Teeny

right so here I go again!

I don't really note symptoms b4 6dpo so starting there!
6dpo, gassy, woke up with ache on left side of abdomen
7dpo, gassy, diarrhea, major pms moody! boobs felt full but lo seemed to have issues nursing.
8dpo, gassy. moody, some mild cramping in am.
9dpo, some very mild cramping in left lower abdomen. gassy. in a normal cycle af would be due tomorrow but I have I'd early (day 13 rather than day 16) so not sure if this is af on way??

will add as I go!


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

Hi all..me and DH have been TTC since our wedding in Dec 2011 and during my first year of TTC i was obsessed with tracking and following forums and googling but eventually it got really depressing tracking all my symptoms and still have no results. Since my wedding i have been working part time as a MUA for brides and to date,some of my brides have had their babies n some are preggers so since the start of 2013, in my 2nd year of TTC I have been "trying but not trying". What Im still doing tho is google some weird symptoms I have had.. this month i just felt like sharing.. whatever happens, i will keep a positive mindset.. :winkwink:

As I did not keep track (that much..hehe) mine wont be as detailed.. plus i also forgot when some of the things/symptoms came up ..been so forgetful lately. I call myself Dory sometimes.. :wacko:

Brief health background : diagnosed with Endometriosis in 2010 after a keyhole cystectomy. before then my AF cramps were torturous! cramps are much much better now as compared to before and cycles went back to normal after it went haywired due to BCP so i stopped ard 8months before my wedding.

I have a 23-28 days cycle but past few months it has been consistent at 25 days

CD1 on 8July 
O day : according to Period Diary calc, O is on CD12 (July 19 but i felt some O pain between CD10-11. Not so bad as compared to other O pains ive felt. Also, it seemed to switch sides on CD11 or 12..so im not really sure when i actually O-ed. Im just gonna take it as CD12 (July 19)

1dpo - 3dpo : i think i felt some light cramping somewhere here

4dpo-6po : had unexplainable diarrhea plus some cramping.. not so bad. There was also a time where i spotted right after bd but i think it was becos of a cut somewhere and DH was quite rough that night (sorry tmi). I also had UTI the following day but I had some packs of citravescent in hand (i tend to get UTIs a lot) and it went away after i drank.

7dpo - 8dpo : not much that i noticed

9po (Today!) : diarrhea and SEVERE cramping just like my cramps before my cystectomy! i cried and screamed in the toilet. Loose stools followed by mushy followed by watery (sorry tmi) and then i guess there's nothing left to throw out so i stopped having to go back n forth to the toilet. BUT the cramping is still here..as im typing this! Plus : the diarrhea drama started at ard 5am til close to 6am and i rested on my bed and eventually feel asleep but when i woke up at ard 9am, i was nauseous and i felt like i had heartburn. Ive nvr had heartburn b4 so i dont really know how it feels like. ive googled before but what i felt this morning, the burning sensation was not so strong. My chest felt "heavy" but with only some slight burning sensation. Apart from the ongoing cramping and nausea (on and off) im also gassy.. I hope what i have today is not gastroenteritis..had it before but then it did not include the severe and ongoing cramping. So i really dont know what to make out of today's episode!

AF is due on 2nd aug. So i guess only time will tell. I have not noticed sore bbs except on a few occasions. None today. Dizziness and nausea quite frequent but it seems like for the past few months i always dizzy and nauseous.

Will update if i have any clear symptoms in the coming days.... to everyone : <3 <3 <3 and :dust:


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

NayyimaNiyyaz said:


> Hi all..me and DH have been TTC since our wedding in Dec 2011 and during my first year of TTC i was obsessed with tracking and following forums and googling but eventually it got really depressing tracking all my symptoms and still have no results. Since my wedding i have been working part time as a MUA for brides and to date,some of my brides have had their babies n some are preggers so since the start of 2013, in my 2nd year of TTC I have been "trying but not trying". What Im still doing tho is google some weird symptoms I have had.. this month i just felt like sharing.. whatever happens, i will keep a positive mindset.. :winkwink:
> 
> As I did not keep track (that much..hehe) mine wont be as detailed.. plus i also forgot when some of the things/symptoms came up ..been so forgetful lately. I call myself Dory sometimes.. :wacko:
> 
> Brief health background : diagnosed with Endometriosis in 2010 after a keyhole cystectomy. before then my AF cramps were torturous! cramps are much much better now as compared to before and cycles went back to normal after it went haywired due to BCP so i stopped ard 8months before my wedding.
> 
> I have a 23-28 days cycle but past few months it has been consistent at 25 days
> 
> CD1 on 8July
> O day : according to Period Diary calc, O is on CD12 (July 19 but i felt some O pain between CD10-11. Not so bad as compared to other O pains ive felt. Also, it seemed to switch sides on CD11 or 12..so im not really sure when i actually O-ed. Im just gonna take it as CD12 (July 19)
> 
> 1dpo - 3dpo : i think i felt some light cramping somewhere here
> 
> 4dpo-6po : had unexplainable diarrhea plus some cramping.. not so bad. There was also a time where i spotted right after bd but i think it was becos of a cut somewhere and DH was quite rough that night (sorry tmi). I also had UTI the following day but I had some packs of citravescent in hand (i tend to get UTIs a lot) and it went away after i drank.
> 
> 7dpo - 8dpo : not much that i noticed
> 
> 9po (Today!) : diarrhea and SEVERE cramping just like my cramps before my cystectomy! i cried and screamed in the toilet. Loose stools followed by mushy followed by watery (sorry tmi) and then i guess there's nothing left to throw out so i stopped having to go back n forth to the toilet. BUT the cramping is still here..as im typing this! Plus : the diarrhea drama started at ard 5am til close to 6am and i rested on my bed and eventually feel asleep but when i woke up at ard 9am, i was nauseous and i felt like i had heartburn. Ive nvr had heartburn b4 so i dont really know how it feels like. ive googled before but what i felt this morning, the burning sensation was not so strong. My chest felt "heavy" but with only some slight burning sensation. Apart from the ongoing cramping and nausea (on and off) im also gassy.. I hope what i have today is not gastroenteritis..had it before but then it did not include the severe and ongoing cramping. So i really dont know what to make out of today's episode!
> 
> AF is due on 2nd aug. So i guess only time will tell. I have not noticed sore bbs except on a few occasions. None today. Dizziness and nausea quite frequent but it seems like for the past few months i always dizzy and nauseous.
> 
> Will update if i have any clear symptoms in the coming days.... to everyone : <3 <3 <3 and :dust:

Ooops.. for got to add the very clear shooting pains i felt on my cervix mostly on the right and then on a few occasions, on the left. Plus pelvic pains that went on for a few hourse on and off. I think this was 7dpo-8dpo.. i think!. *Dory mode*

Plus ive also been having lower back pain everyday after i wake up since i dont know when but figured it could prolly b becos of the way i sleep but the lower back aches are also around everytime (during this cycle) i have the crampings. which includes today. :(

Update (31 july)
What ive noticed past few days since i last updated were slightly sore bbs, some mild dull cramping, some twinges here and there. There was one or 2 days where i was so emo but didnt know whether it was because i was hungry all day or was just being emo.

2 more days to AF due >.<


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi all just storking the thread. I'm on 3dpo so will be adding mine in two weeks


----------



## Starplan123

Starplan123 said:


> Hello
> I am new to this so bare with me please, I only know some of your lingo
> I've read quite a few of the threads on this and thought you's may be able to help.
> I had the Implanon in for 5 years (two separate ones) and now me and my partner have decided to try.
> I had the implanon out end of march and I have had 3 AFs since.
> I have no idea about working out when I Ovulate or anything and me and my partner decided to do it by "if it it happens, it happens" kind of way rather than counting dates etc.
> the two first AF were 34 days apart, both lasting 4 days each. My third was only 32 days and only 2 days, it was also lighter then the other 2.
> 
> I can't list my symptoms day by day I'm afraid as I have no idea what started when.
> 
> My AF this month I worked out should have been around the 21st July. But nothing.
> 
> Usually I have sore BBs around 1 week before but didn't.
> The first thing I noticed was extreme bloated ness! It was uncomfortable, but I was still going to the loo normal so wasn't constipation.
> Feeling sick on and off and dizzy came next, but haven't had any of that the past couple of days, still bloated however.
> I was getting on and off cramps but they have also stopped.
> The day I was due on, 21st, I kept having to go to the loo as it felt very "wet" (sorry if tmi) and if my AF was coming but it was just like watery discharge? Almost like egg white?
> That stayed for a few days and had to keep checking.
> Now it's seem to be very wet down there, to the point my underwear is damp.
> I've been getting regular mild headaches for the past week and I seem to have a loss in appetite? I can be absolutely starving and get half way through my dinner and physically can't eat any more?
> 
> I guess really I'm just looking for a second opinion? I've done two HPT, one on 22nd and one on 23rd and both BFN :-( I have another for tomorrow morning, as then will be 1 week late. But worried it'll be another BFN. What do you's think?
> 
> Sorry about how big this is, tried to cover everything.
> 
> Also, asmcsm, good luck! Fingers crossed for you, I've read all your threads!
> 
> Thanks xx


BFN this morning :cry:

Now 1 week late, I have a dull achy feeling in lower belly. Abit like period pain but very very mild? 
Last night I also had loose stools and diarrhoea last night. ??

Any idea's?


----------



## AlbaNY

Starplan, I am four days late and feeling similarly with pains and cramps and stuff. I'm planning to call my doctor on Monday to schedule an appointment. Maybe you should go for a blood test? If I was a whole week late with no answers I'd be a mess.
My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## AlbaNY

asmcsm said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> Asmcsm, still looking good! How late are you?
> 
> 3 days late.Click to expand...

Lots of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 10dpo: sore nipples, creamy cm, cervix mid-high closed and firm. certain foods taste funny
> 11dpo: very little cm and dry, cp is high somewhat hard and closed, nipples still sore
> 12dpo: same as 11dpo, very tired today, headache
> 
> tested on a FRER this am and BFN :( guessing the witch will show in the next 2 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!
> 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.
> 10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
> 11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)
> 12dpo. -No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy. Pulling/pinching feeling every so often in abdomen especially if I stretch a little bit (like lifting my arms whilst changing a shirt.) Nipples more noticeable than usual, kind of tender. No spotting at all.
> 13dpo -officially late!! Smudges of slight brown every so often today when wiping. Weird pangs in vagina and abdomen. Not really cramps but aching in abdomen, sides, and back. Can't really reach my cervix, but it feels closed and softer than expected, from what I could reach. Clearish, sticky, egg whitish, slightly brown CM. Boobs started to hurt Very noticeably... The nipples!
> 14dpo -AF MIA two days today. Mild cramp/ache throughout abdomen and lower back. Nipples sensitive. Cervix high and soft. White, lotion like, watery CM. Today we see the specialist about DF's low sperm count. I wonder if he can order a blood test for me? We are going pretty crazy. :D DF keeps asking me to pee on sticks, but they are all negative.
> 14dpo and two days late for AF, at some point in the afternoon my nipples were burning, especially the left. I also had increasing crampiness from my navel down... The whole section of torso back and front. It sucked.
> 15dpo, and I still test negative. Grrr. I have the same cramp like uncomfortable feeling in my entire abdomen. Which, btw, seems to basically go away if I am standing or walking. Laying down or sitting is so uncomfortable.
> I can hardly reach my cervix, and it is soft. I read that the position shouldn't be used as an indicator of pregnancy, but I do find it interesting that it is not low and hard for AF.
> 
> 16dpo -DF insists my BBs are a bit bigger. Some pangs. Not much. Cervix high and soft.
> 
> 17dpo today -cramped and sore inside (it seems to be from BD last night. My cervix hurts.) Lower temp, but no sign of AF when checking cervix. Feeling a bit nauseous this morning. Cervix still soft and high. A little nipple burning at times.
> 
> I'll see the doctor on Thursday. BFN this morning, and I'm out of the cheapie tests. I plan to buy some from a pharmacy today.Click to expand...


----------



## nikinabox

anddddd I'm back...

Because DH and I went on a family vacation this past week, I wasn't able to take OPKs or chart or anything like that. So I'll be updating under the assumption that I ovulated on the 25th or 26th of this month (CD16-CD17). I assume this based on past cycles, calendar & calculator predictions, and the slight cramps and tender BBs that started that day... :shrug:

I was really thinking that I was out this month before we even started, but DH and I were quite active during my most fertile week... so we're officially in the tww :happydance:

With that said, that would put me at about 3 dpo right now, so naturally I have no symptoms as of yet, but once I get to about 6-8 dpo, I'll start posting my notes for each day. :thumbup:

Just wanted to pop in, update everyone, and wish you all luck and fairy dust!
:dust:


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?Click to expand...

20DPO- Temp back at 98.79, cervix high, soft and closed. creamy cm again. napped all day, decreased appetite, nausea, sensitive teeth, frequent urination, small cramps, cats all over me, really bloated, gas
21DPO- Temp at its highest 99.01, cervix high,firm and closed. Still creamy cm. Frequent urination, sensitivity to smell, bloated, sore breast especially on sides/armpit area


----------



## Leiaza

First off Thank you for the awesome idea

I did BD with fiance on the 28th of July which was my last day (ovulating) of fertile window. 

July 29th 1dpo: Cramping when I stand up, nausea, Heartburn

July 30th 2dpo: cramping, Heartburn, Craving Spicy Foods, Excess saliva 

July 31st 3dpo:

August 1st 4dpo:

August 2nd 5dpo:

August 3rd 6dpo:

August 4th 7dpo:

August 5th 8dpo:

August 6th 9dpo:

August 7th 10dpo:

August 8th 11dpo:

August 9th 12dpo:

August 10th 13dpo:

August 11th 14dpo:


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 10dpo: sore nipples, creamy cm, cervix mid-high closed and firm. certain foods taste funny
> 11dpo: very little cm and dry, cp is high somewhat hard and closed, nipples still sore
> 12dpo: same as 11dpo, very tired today, headache
> 13dpo: not much today, tired, sore throat, hardly any cm but feeling more watery, cervix is higher now and softer :shrug:
> 
> tested on IC this morning and BFN again.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## nikinabox

Sounds confusing! But don't get down on yourself until AF shows her face. Your chart looks great - so hopefully you'll get your BFP!


----------



## Leiaza

xanzaba said:


> Okay here goes, currently 13 dpo- luteal phase normally 15-16 days...
> 
> 5dpo- woke up with sore throat
> 
> 6dpo- throat still sore, no other symptoms
> 
> 7dpo- weird, never had sore throat without runny nose, etc
> 
> 8dpo- sore throat
> 
> 9dpo- sore throat not getting better, then at night had weird cramps. Felt like I had to run to bathroom (and I mean RUN), but then, nothing. Woke up middle of night with raw throat and had to run to bathroom. Again nothing.
> 
> 10dpo- woke up with no voice, throat still raw, advised to go get it checked for strep. Negative strep test, no fever. Odd, never had such a bad throat without any other cold symptoms. DH beginning to wonder... Then twingey pains. Started taking more vitamin C
> 
> 11dpo- woke up with no voice, raw scratchy throat (?!?!!!!!) Twingey pains continue.
> 
> 12dpo- no voice, raw scratchy throat plus twingey, stabbing pains. Definitely not like AF pains. Occasional stabbing pains in chest, but no sore bbs. Washed sheets yesterday and couldn't stand the smell of the fabric softener. Removed pillow case and forced husband to remove pillow case.
> 
> 13dpo- spotting (implantation bleeding?) Would be very early for AF...
> 
> 
> Want to test soon but hate those BFNs


I actually had spotting a week before my period was due with my daughter the only reason I thought I was pregnant at all was because my fiance kept staring at my chest and saying they were getting huge. Didn't get a positive with her till i was 7 weeks


----------



## missaria

Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!

DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM


That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go


----------



## Nina83

Joining in here to keep track of symptoms. 
I'm after MC, and since the week after the Mc until today I've been having symptoms. So here goes!

1dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, fatigue, elevated temp in evening
2dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, migraine, elevated temp in evening
3dpo- Cramps, Pelvic pain, creamy/watery CM, tired, headache
4dpo- Sharp pains on both sides, fatigue, elevated temp in evening, creamy/increased CM
5dpo- Cramps:sharp pains on sides, fatigue, creamy/increased CM, very light AF cramps here and there, regular temps in evening


----------



## Leiaza

Leiaza said:


> First off Thank you for the awesome idea
> 
> I did BD with fiance on the 28th of July which was my last day (ovulating) of fertile window.
> 
> July 29th 1dpo: Cramping when I stand up, nausea, Heartburn
> 
> July 30th 2dpo: Craving Spicy Foods, Heartburn
> 
> July 31st 3dpo: Craving Spicy Foods, Heartburn watery stuff coming out of vaginal area but not stretchy.
> 
> August 1st 4dpo: Craving Spicy Foods, Heartburn and cramping (only last a day)
> 
> August 2nd 5dpo: Stabbing/Stretching pain in Vaginal area started still Craving Spicy Foods
> 
> August 3rd 6dpo:Constipation Started still Craving Spicy foods, Stabbing/Stretching pain in vaginal area (Similar to the sensation I felt at 7 weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter)
> 
> August 4th 7dpo: Constipation still craving Spicy foods and stabbing/stretching pain in Vaginal area
> 
> August 5th 8dpo: Faint Positive Test
> 
> August 6th 9dpo: Spotting
> 
> August 7th 10dpo: Faint Positive test (Dollar General Brand)
> 
> August 8th 11dpo: Sore around my vaginal area
> 
> August 9th 12dpo:
> 
> August 10th 13dpo:
> 
> August 11th 14dpo:




Leiaza said:


> I miscarried this time around trying to make it stick this time around


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

I see a lot of uncertainties but at least no :witch: around! Stay strong ladies.. i hope you get some answers soon.. take care of yourselves :fairy:


----------



## Starplan123

Starplan123 said:


> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> I am new to this so bare with me please, I only know some of your lingo
> I've read quite a few of the threads on this and thought you's may be able to help.
> I had the Implanon in for 5 years (two separate ones) and now me and my partner have decided to try.
> I had the implanon out end of march and I have had 3 AFs since.
> I have no idea about working out when I Ovulate or anything and me and my partner decided to do it by "if it it happens, it happens" kind of way rather than counting dates etc.
> the two first AF were 34 days apart, both lasting 4 days each. My third was only 32 days and only 2 days, it was also lighter then the other 2.
> 
> I can't list my symptoms day by day I'm afraid as I have no idea what started when.
> 
> My AF this month I worked out should have been around the 21st July. But nothing.
> 
> Usually I have sore BBs around 1 week before but didn't.
> The first thing I noticed was extreme bloated ness! It was uncomfortable, but I was still going to the loo normal so wasn't constipation.
> Feeling sick on and off and dizzy came next, but haven't had any of that the past couple of days, still bloated however.
> I was getting on and off cramps but they have also stopped.
> The day I was due on, 21st, I kept having to go to the loo as it felt very "wet" (sorry if tmi) and if my AF was coming but it was just like watery discharge? Almost like egg white?
> That stayed for a few days and had to keep checking.
> Now it's seem to be very wet down there, to the point my underwear is damp.
> I've been getting regular mild headaches for the past week and I seem to have a loss in appetite? I can be absolutely starving and get half way through my dinner and physically can't eat any more?
> 
> I guess really I'm just looking for a second opinion? I've done two HPT, one on 22nd and one on 23rd and both BFN :-( I have another for tomorrow morning, as then will be 1 week late. But worried it'll be another BFN. What do you's think?
> 
> Sorry about how big this is, tried to cover everything.
> 
> Also, asmcsm, good luck! Fingers crossed for you, I've read all your threads!
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> 
> BFN this morning :cry:
> 
> Now 1 week late, I have a dull achy feeling in lower belly. Abit like period pain but very very mild?
> Last night I also had loose stools and diarrhoea last night. ??
> 
> Any idea's?Click to expand...


Drs booked for tomorrow, Wednesday, as still no AF. Now 1 week and 2 days late.

Still have really mild dull achy feeling in tummy but comes and goes now. 

Hopefully Dr will have some answers.

:dust: to everyone!! Xx


----------



## missaria

Sorry for this, but can't seem to figure it out and I'm new here! How do I edit/update my post? I can't see an edit button anywhere. TIA!


----------



## 3chords

DPO1-4: no symptoms
DPO5: lots of lotion-like CM
DPO6: even more lotion-like CM
DPO7: CM situation the same, congested nose


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?Click to expand...
> 
> 20DPO- Temp back at 98.79, cervix high, soft and closed. creamy cm again. napped all day, decreased appetite, nausea, sensitive teeth, frequent urination, small cramps, cats all over me, really bloated, gas
> 21DPO- Temp at its highest 99.01, cervix high,firm and closed. Still creamy cm. Frequent urination, sensitivity to smell, bloated, sore breasts especially on sides/armpit areaClick to expand...

22DPO- Temp 98.85, cervix high,medium and closed. Creamy cm. frequent urination, gas, vivid dreams, sore breasts, some cramping in uterus but doesn't feel like AF cramps


----------



## nikinabox

missaria said:


> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go

Seems like we're on the same schedule missaria - I should be getting AF on the 9th or 10th... it's nice to have a cycle buddy. Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## nikinabox

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?Click to expand...
> 
> 20DPO- Temp back at 98.79, cervix high, soft and closed. creamy cm again. napped all day, decreased appetite, nausea, sensitive teeth, frequent urination, small cramps, cats all over me, really bloated, gas
> 21DPO- Temp at its highest 99.01, cervix high,firm and closed. Still creamy cm. Frequent urination, sensitivity to smell, bloated, sore breasts especially on sides/armpit areaClick to expand...
> 
> 22DPO- Temp 98.85, cervix high,medium and closed. Creamy cm. frequent urination, gas, vivid dreams, sore breastsClick to expand...

So sorry that this is such a confusing time asm - do you have a doctor's appt scheduled?


----------



## missaria

nikinabox said:


> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> Seems like we're on the same schedule missaria - I should be getting AF on the 9th or 10th... it's nice to have a cycle buddy. Good luck to you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, best of luck to you as well! 

What date to you think you may first test?


----------



## asmcsm

nikinabox said:


> So sorry that this is such a confusing time asm - do you have a doctor's appt scheduled?

I have an apt in the morning on the 6th. They wanted me to wait a week to see if AF came or I got a BFP. I haven't tested for a few days. Got tired of seeing BFNs. Going to test again Thursday as long as I don't have a temp drop.


----------



## nikinabox

missaria said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> Seems like we're on the same schedule missaria - I should be getting AF on the 9th or 10th... it's nice to have a cycle buddy. Good luck to you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, best of luck to you as well!
> 
> What date to you think you may first test?Click to expand...

I'm always tempted to test before AF arrives, but seeing the BFN is too painful, so I might wait until the 9th or 10th (the days when AF is supposed to arrive)... 

how long have you been ttc?


----------



## nikinabox

asmcsm said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> So sorry that this is such a confusing time asm - do you have a doctor's appt scheduled?
> 
> I have an apt in the morning on the 6th. They wanted me to wait a week o see if AF came or I got a BFP. I haven't tested for a few days. Got tired of seeing BFNs. Going to test again Thursday as long as I don't have a temp drop.Click to expand...

Gotcha - well, your chart looks great, so I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## SapphireStace

I'm new to this site. Glad to see soo many BFP in this thread. It keeps me hopeful. :winkwink:
I'm going to join by adding my symptoms. 
Positive OPK 7/26- CD20. We DTD every other day from CD14 thru CD18 then every night thru 7/28. 

1-3dpo cramping, feeling bloated. 
4dpo- same as above plus twinges in pelvic area & hot flashes. Watery cm
5dpo- tired, emotional, cranky, crampy, bloatyed, gassy.
6dpo- same as above + headache, moody & (tmi) constipated... Could be the cramp ones I'm still feeling. 
Also still feeling weird twinges, kinda of like when AF is here. She's not due for a week or more (irregular cycles ranging from 28-35 days tho)
7dpo- heavy feeling/bloated, hot flashes, headache, crampy/gassy, creamy cm, cp low/hardish
8dpo- still heavy/ bloated feeling. Decreased appetite, super thirsty, headache. 
Not much cm. low semi soft cp. Last night got a charley horse in my right leg haven't had one of those in yrs! Restless sleep, sharp pains. 
9-10dpo- crampy, gassy, tired, moody. Headache, woke up with a runny nose. Achy hips/back. Still no appetite. Moody- little things bugging me today. Tossed and turned all night. 
11dpo- (today 8/6). I caved and tested early this morning. Not surprised. Got a :bfn: but still no sign of :witch: Still achy and not hungry. And can't tell if metformin is causing my Lack of appetite and gas pains or if its cramps. My cycles are irregular so I'm not surprised she hasn't shown yet. Didn't sleep well last night either. Dull feeling of something down there. Not painful just present. Had a few twinges on left side. Itchy nipples?
12dpo- AM took FRER HPT = :bfn: Still no sign of AF. Heartburn and another restless night last night. Having that heavy feeling again, not that it ever really went away. Pains on left side. (But Ovulated from RT this time)
13dpo. Today is CD 33. BFN this morning again :( Sharp pains left side and cramping. I feel like AF will show anytime now. Feeling worthless and defeated. This is so stressful. :cry: thought for sure she'd shown last night, crampy and super wet... I kept checking and nothing but clear watery cm. 
14dpo- so far still crampy, tired, headache. Still no AF!!! Still BFN. I never thought I'd be so consumed by this process. It's all so overwhelming. Only slept well because I took something. Cm still watery but now has some stretchy w/ green/yellowish color mixed in. 
Cd35/15dpo- another BFN early morning. Late afternoon brown spotting and cramps. AF doesn't usually start brown? Cramping/bloated. 
Cd 1- :witch: showed up with a vengeance. ill be calling dr for Clomid rd #3 ;(


----------



## nikinabox

SapphireStace said:


> I'm new to this site. Glad to see soo many BFP in this thread. It keeps me hopeful. :winkwink:
> I'm going to join by adding my symptoms.
> Positive OPK 7/26- CD20. We DTD every other day from CD14 thru CD18 then every night thru 7/28. So I'm 4dpo.
> 
> 1-3dpo cramping, feeling bloated.
> 4po- same as above plus twinges in pelvic area & hot flashes.

Good luck Sapphire - looks like there are a few of us at the beginning of our TWW! :thumbup:


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

asmcsm said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> So sorry that this is such a confusing time asm - do you have a doctor's appt scheduled?
> 
> I have an apt in the morning on the 6th. They wanted me to wait a week to see if AF came or I got a BFP. I haven't tested for a few days. Got tired of seeing BFNs. Going to test again Thursday as long as I don't have a temp drop.Click to expand...

Stay strong and i hope all goes well for you! :hugs:


----------



## Leiaza

My period is either due the 11th not by chance having weird cravings yet today all I wanted was sex and spicy food 0.o So I've been mixing everything with salsa had ramen and salsa twice today and I don't like spicy foods. Funny thing is my heartburn went away after eating the salsa so I am eating it out of the Jar.


----------



## missaria

nikinabox said:


> missaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> Seems like we're on the same schedule missaria - I should be getting AF on the 9th or 10th... it's nice to have a cycle buddy. Good luck to you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, best of luck to you as well!
> 
> What date to you think you may first test?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always tempted to test before AF arrives, but seeing the BFN is too painful, so I might wait until the 9th or 10th (the days when AF is supposed to arrive)...
> 
> how long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm planning to test the 10th if no AF, but if I "feel" pregnant, I may test a day or to early haha.

This is our 6th month trying (for baby #1). We've been really passively trying so far, so this was the first month we used OPKs and PreSeed. Hoping that it has helped!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Leiaza said:


> My period is either due the 11th not by chance having weird cravings yet today all I wanted was sex and spicy food 0.o So I've been mixing everything with salsa had ramen and salsa twice today and I don't like spicy foods. Funny thing is my heartburn went away after eating the salsa so I am eating it out of the Jar.

It's strange you say that. I'm only 5dpo but I'm craving salty foods. Things like bacon etc. very weird as I normally have a sweet tooth. I could just be making this up in my head. Also got a stuffy nose today.


----------



## nikinabox

missaria said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> Seems like we're on the same schedule missaria - I should be getting AF on the 9th or 10th... it's nice to have a cycle buddy. Good luck to you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, best of luck to you as well!
> 
> What date to you think you may first test?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always tempted to test before AF arrives, but seeing the BFN is too painful, so I might wait until the 9th or 10th (the days when AF is supposed to arrive)...
> 
> how long have you been ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm planning to test the 10th if no AF, but if I "feel" pregnant, I may test a day or to early haha.
> 
> This is our 6th month trying (for baby #1). We've been really passively trying so far, so this was the first month we used OPKs and PreSeed. Hoping that it has helped!Click to expand...

Haha I hear you. I always do that exact same thing, but I've thought I was the last few months, and nothing... it seems that my AF symptoms are identical to everyone's preggo symptoms, which is so frustrating!!! :dohh:

This is our 5th month of trying. We've been pretty active about it, but I didn't use OPKs this month because of a vacation. I hope it works out for us!


----------



## nikinabox

Newlywed2012 said:


> Leiaza said:
> 
> 
> My period is either due the 11th not by chance having weird cravings yet today all I wanted was sex and spicy food 0.o So I've been mixing everything with salsa had ramen and salsa twice today and I don't like spicy foods. Funny thing is my heartburn went away after eating the salsa so I am eating it out of the Jar.
> 
> It's strange you say that. I'm only 5dpo but I'm craving salty foods. Things like bacon etc. very weird as I normally have a sweet tooth. I could just be making this up in my head. Also got a stuffy nose today.Click to expand...

I'm about 5dpo as well, and I'm craving milk all the time. Which is so weird because I'm lactose intolerant!!! I don't even seem to care that it will cause me pain, I just want to drink milk with my meals. So strange! :shrug:


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?Click to expand...
> 
> 20DPO- Temp back at 98.79, cervix high, soft and closed. creamy cm again. napped all day, decreased appetite, nausea, sensitive teeth, frequent urination, small cramps, cats all over me, really bloated, gas
> 21DPO- Temp at its highest 99.01, cervix high,firm and closed. Still creamy cm. Frequent urination, sensitivity to smell, bloated, sore breasts especially on sides/armpit areaClick to expand...
> 
> 22DPO- Temp 98.85, cervix high,medium and closed. Creamy cm. frequent urination, gas, vivid dreams, sore breasts, some cramping in uterus but doesn't feel like AF crampsClick to expand...

23DPO- Temp still up, 98.93. Cervix high, medium and closed. Gas, sore breasts. Took an HPT, negative but thought I saw a little bit of something starting to show.


----------



## missaria

missaria said:


> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go

MAJOR UPDATE!

DPO 4: Felt a lot better. Mild AF type cramps in the evening. Watery CM.
DPO 5: Feel pretty normal. Watery CM.
DPO 6: Mild AF type cramps very low in abdomen. Lots of creamy CM in the morning, became watery by afternoon. Was looking carefully to see if any blood in CM, but no such luck!
DPO 7: Mild AF type cramps continue. CM with brown tinge to it in the evening.
DPO 8: No cramps at all (bad sign?). Mild acne breakout on face. Sore muscles, especially legs. Feel tired, but when is that not the case?
DPO 9: Extreme fatigue. Flashes of nausea. BFN on FRER. :(
DPO 10: AF type cramps are back. BFN on FRER. Feeling very out after feeling very positive just a day or two ago :(
DPO 11: No symptoms. Tested anyway, BFN.
DPO 12: No symptoms.
DPO 13: Brownish CM, believed AF was coming so put in a tampon. Took tampon out later to only find a little more brown CM.
DPO 14: AF due today, but no AF cramps or sign of her anywhere. Tested - BFP on a FRER!


----------



## AlbaNY

Yay Asmcsm! I am really hoping you'll get a positive!


----------



## AlbaNY

AlbaNY said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!
> 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.
> 10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
> 11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)
> 12dpo. -No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy. Pulling/pinching feeling every so often in abdomen especially if I stretch a little bit (like lifting my arms whilst changing a shirt.) Nipples more noticeable than usual, kind of tender. No spotting at all.
> 13dpo -officially late!! Smudges of slight brown every so often today when wiping. Weird pangs in vagina and abdomen. Not really cramps but aching in abdomen, sides, and back. Can't really reach my cervix, but it feels closed and softer than expected, from what I could reach. Clearish, sticky, egg whitish, slightly brown CM. Boobs started to hurt Very noticeably... The nipples!
> 14dpo -AF MIA two days today. Mild cramp/ache throughout abdomen and lower back. Nipples sensitive. Cervix high and soft. White, lotion like, watery CM. Today we see the specialist about DF's low sperm count. I wonder if he can order a blood test for me? We are going pretty crazy. :D DF keeps asking me to pee on sticks, but they are all negative.
> 14dpo and two days late for AF, at some point in the afternoon my nipples were burning, especially the left. I also had increasing crampiness from my navel down... The whole section of torso back and front. It sucked.
> 15dpo, and I still test negative. Grrr. I have the same cramp like uncomfortable feeling in my entire abdomen. Which, btw, seems to basically go away if I am standing or walking. Laying down or sitting is so uncomfortable.
> I can hardly reach my cervix, and it is soft. I read that the position shouldn't be used as an indicator of pregnancy, but I do find it interesting that it is not low and hard for AF.
> 16dpo -DF insists my BBs are a bit bigger. Some pangs. Not much. Cervix high and soft.
> 17dpo today -cramped and sore inside (it seems to be from BD last night. My cervix hurts.) Lower temp, but no sign of AF when checking cervix. Feeling a bit nauseous this morning. Cervix still soft and high. A little nipple burning at times.
> 
> Continuing 17dpo -was very nauseous all evening. I had a very uncomfortable cramping feeling that was hard to describe, but it felt like I was about to poop although it couldn't and did not actually have to. I guess I'd call it pressure? I was also very sore in the cervix region.
> 
> 18dpo -not much to say at all except my temp stayed just above cover line and my cervix stayed high. I've been checking it for a few days, and there is increasing amounts of thin, white CM, and I cannot manage to find the os ever. It feels closed, maybe, but looking is not working out.
> 
> Today is 19dpo. 7 or 8 days late for AF?
> My temp is near cover line, like the past couple of days, and I feel nothing much in the way of symptoms any longer. Tomorrow I see the doctor, and I am so glad to find out what is going on, because I don't really think I am pregnant at this point. Perhaps I never really ovulated?
> A LH test today was very negative. No sign of AF arriving.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## nikinabox

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?Click to expand...
> 
> 20DPO- Temp back at 98.79, cervix high, soft and closed. creamy cm again. napped all day, decreased appetite, nausea, sensitive teeth, frequent urination, small cramps, cats all over me, really bloated, gas
> 21DPO- Temp at its highest 99.01, cervix high,firm and closed. Still creamy cm. Frequent urination, sensitivity to smell, bloated, sore breasts especially on sides/armpit areaClick to expand...
> 
> 22DPO- Temp 98.85, cervix high,medium and closed. Creamy cm. frequent urination, gas, vivid dreams, sore breasts, some cramping in uterus but doesn't feel like AF crampsClick to expand...
> 
> 23DPO- Temp still up, 98.93. Cervix high, medium and closed. Gas, sore breasts. Took an HPT, negative but thought I saw a little bit of something starting to show.Click to expand...

The suspense is killing me! :happydance:


----------



## Starplan123

AlbaNY said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!
> 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.
> 10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
> 11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)
> 12dpo. -No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy. Pulling/pinching feeling every so often in abdomen especially if I stretch a little bit (like lifting my arms whilst changing a shirt.) Nipples more noticeable than usual, kind of tender. No spotting at all.
> 13dpo -officially late!! Smudges of slight brown every so often today when wiping. Weird pangs in vagina and abdomen. Not really cramps but aching in abdomen, sides, and back. Can't really reach my cervix, but it feels closed and softer than expected, from what I could reach. Clearish, sticky, egg whitish, slightly brown CM. Boobs started to hurt Very noticeably... The nipples!
> 14dpo -AF MIA two days today. Mild cramp/ache throughout abdomen and lower back. Nipples sensitive. Cervix high and soft. White, lotion like, watery CM. Today we see the specialist about DF's low sperm count. I wonder if he can order a blood test for me? We are going pretty crazy. :D DF keeps asking me to pee on sticks, but they are all negative.
> 14dpo and two days late for AF, at some point in the afternoon my nipples were burning, especially the left. I also had increasing crampiness from my navel down... The whole section of torso back and front. It sucked.
> 15dpo, and I still test negative. Grrr. I have the same cramp like uncomfortable feeling in my entire abdomen. Which, btw, seems to basically go away if I am standing or walking. Laying down or sitting is so uncomfortable.
> I can hardly reach my cervix, and it is soft. I read that the position shouldn't be used as an indicator of pregnancy, but I do find it interesting that it is not low and hard for AF.
> 16dpo -DF insists my BBs are a bit bigger. Some pangs. Not much. Cervix high and soft.
> 17dpo today -cramped and sore inside (it seems to be from BD last night. My cervix hurts.) Lower temp, but no sign of AF when checking cervix. Feeling a bit nauseous this morning. Cervix still soft and high. A little nipple burning at times.
> 
> Continuing 17dpo -was very nauseous all evening. I had a very uncomfortable cramping feeling that was hard to describe, but it felt like I was about to poop although it couldn't and did not actually have to. I guess I'd call it pressure? I was also very sore in the cervix region.
> 
> 18dpo -not much to say at all except my temp stayed just above cover line and my cervix stayed high. I've been checking it for a few days, and there is increasing amounts of thin, white CM, and I cannot manage to find the os ever. It feels closed, maybe, but looking is not working out.
> 
> Today is 19dpo. 7 or 8 days late for AF?
> My temp is near cover line, like the past couple of days, and I feel nothing much in the way of symptoms any longer. Tomorrow I see the doctor, and I am so glad to find out what is going on, because I don't really think I am pregnant at this point. Perhaps I never really ovulated?
> A LH test today was very negative. No sign of AF arriving.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel!!
> 
> All the above sounds exactly like mine. The only real thing I have now though is bloating, I can't sit comfortably in any of my trousers at all, I have to have them undone. And still loss of appetite. I can be starving and even the thought of food makes me feel eurrgh! I have a small amount and then I'm stuffed and can't eat no more which then leaves me feeling even more uncomfortable.
> But I don't 'feel' pregnant now? Before I was with all the symptoms but now they've eased off and I suppose with the BFN's I'm not as optimistic.
> 
> I had nurse app today and she's sending me for blood test tomorrow morning so have to wait till Monday for result.
> 
> The worst thing with me is I had the implanon in for 5 years before TTC so there's a chance all my symptoms are all either in my head or its my body getting back into the flow of things. :shrug:
> I have had 3 normal periods since having it out though with no issues.
> 
> Now 10 days late, last HPT was Sunday (7 days) and was BFN.
> 
> Just wait and see I suppose.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all. XxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## nikinabox

Starplan123 said:


> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!
> 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.
> 10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
> 11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)
> 12dpo. -No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy. Pulling/pinching feeling every so often in abdomen especially if I stretch a little bit (like lifting my arms whilst changing a shirt.) Nipples more noticeable than usual, kind of tender. No spotting at all.
> 13dpo -officially late!! Smudges of slight brown every so often today when wiping. Weird pangs in vagina and abdomen. Not really cramps but aching in abdomen, sides, and back. Can't really reach my cervix, but it feels closed and softer than expected, from what I could reach. Clearish, sticky, egg whitish, slightly brown CM. Boobs started to hurt Very noticeably... The nipples!
> 14dpo -AF MIA two days today. Mild cramp/ache throughout abdomen and lower back. Nipples sensitive. Cervix high and soft. White, lotion like, watery CM. Today we see the specialist about DF's low sperm count. I wonder if he can order a blood test for me? We are going pretty crazy. :D DF keeps asking me to pee on sticks, but they are all negative.
> 14dpo and two days late for AF, at some point in the afternoon my nipples were burning, especially the left. I also had increasing crampiness from my navel down... The whole section of torso back and front. It sucked.
> 15dpo, and I still test negative. Grrr. I have the same cramp like uncomfortable feeling in my entire abdomen. Which, btw, seems to basically go away if I am standing or walking. Laying down or sitting is so uncomfortable.
> I can hardly reach my cervix, and it is soft. I read that the position shouldn't be used as an indicator of pregnancy, but I do find it interesting that it is not low and hard for AF.
> 16dpo -DF insists my BBs are a bit bigger. Some pangs. Not much. Cervix high and soft.
> 17dpo today -cramped and sore inside (it seems to be from BD last night. My cervix hurts.) Lower temp, but no sign of AF when checking cervix. Feeling a bit nauseous this morning. Cervix still soft and high. A little nipple burning at times.
> 
> Continuing 17dpo -was very nauseous all evening. I had a very uncomfortable cramping feeling that was hard to describe, but it felt like I was about to poop although it couldn't and did not actually have to. I guess I'd call it pressure? I was also very sore in the cervix region.
> 
> 18dpo -not much to say at all except my temp stayed just above cover line and my cervix stayed high. I've been checking it for a few days, and there is increasing amounts of thin, white CM, and I cannot manage to find the os ever. It feels closed, maybe, but looking is not working out.
> 
> Today is 19dpo. 7 or 8 days late for AF?
> My temp is near cover line, like the past couple of days, and I feel nothing much in the way of symptoms any longer. Tomorrow I see the doctor, and I am so glad to find out what is going on, because I don't really think I am pregnant at this point. Perhaps I never really ovulated?
> A LH test today was very negative. No sign of AF arriving.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel!!
> 
> All the above sounds exactly like mine. The only real thing I have now though is bloating, I can't sit comfortably in any of my trousers at all, I have to have them undone. And still loss of appetite. I can be starving and even the thought of food makes me feel eurrgh! I have a small amount and then I'm stuffed and can't eat no more which then leaves me feeling even more uncomfortable.
> But I don't 'feel' pregnant now? Before I was with all the symptoms but now they've eased off and I suppose with the BFN's I'm not as optimistic.
> 
> I had nurse app today and she's sending me for blood test tomorrow morning so have to wait till Monday for result.
> 
> The worst thing with me is I had the implanon in for 5 years before TTC so there's a chance all my symptoms are all either in my head or its my body getting back into the flow of things. :shrug:
> I have had 3 normal periods since having it out though with no issues.
> 
> Now 10 days late, last HPT was Sunday (7 days) and was BFN.
> 
> Just wait and see I suppose.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all. XxClick to expand...
> 
> You're pretty strong to not be testing again until your appointment - I'd be testing like a maniac if I were you! :winkwink:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Starplan123

nikinabox said:


> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlbaNY said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't do this again, but here I am!
> 
> This cycle I had far fewer symptoms to note since O, but I had a big dip today leaving me really hopeful, so...
> 
> 1DPO -hot flashes all day, tender BBs
> 2DPO -watery CM
> 3DPO -exhausted and napped in afternoon
> 4DPO -a lot of watery CM, exhausted and slept almost 14 hours total
> 5DPO -tender BBs
> 6DPO -nausea and threw up a few times in morning, more napping
> 7DPO -sore BBs, slight cramp feeling low in the middle (maybe GI though?) almost 6tenths drop in temp from yesterday to 97.33, well below cover line. Hoping it will end up being an implantation dip! (A few hours later I'm up to 98.34)
> Omg, I am really excited now, because I starting having slight cramping in the late afternoon and now at midnight have pink spotting with a couple tiny specks of red!
> 10 DPO, I still don't know what to think. I don't want to keep my hopes up, but things are strange. Either I am pregnant or something like cysts must be screwing up my cycles yet again. Tests are negative.
> Since I last noted, at 7DPO, I have still been spotting. It turned red but not heavy yesterday. Today it was done, until there was bright red when I wiped at four thirty. Since then nothing again.
> I've still been sleeping and napping crazy amounts yet still feel sleepy.
> 10dpo -a little spotting a couple of times in the day when wiping. Nothing else.
> 11dpo -some twinges and pulling feelings, bloating, some cramping/backache. Just a little spotting when wiping a couple of times in the day (not every.)
> 12dpo. -No spotting. No anything so far. Negative test, and today is when I should expect AF. Eta: I thought of one thing to add, since yesterday my nose has been pretty stuffy. Pulling/pinching feeling every so often in abdomen especially if I stretch a little bit (like lifting my arms whilst changing a shirt.) Nipples more noticeable than usual, kind of tender. No spotting at all.
> 13dpo -officially late!! Smudges of slight brown every so often today when wiping. Weird pangs in vagina and abdomen. Not really cramps but aching in abdomen, sides, and back. Can't really reach my cervix, but it feels closed and softer than expected, from what I could reach. Clearish, sticky, egg whitish, slightly brown CM. Boobs started to hurt Very noticeably... The nipples!
> 14dpo -AF MIA two days today. Mild cramp/ache throughout abdomen and lower back. Nipples sensitive. Cervix high and soft. White, lotion like, watery CM. Today we see the specialist about DF's low sperm count. I wonder if he can order a blood test for me? We are going pretty crazy. :D DF keeps asking me to pee on sticks, but they are all negative.
> 14dpo and two days late for AF, at some point in the afternoon my nipples were burning, especially the left. I also had increasing crampiness from my navel down... The whole section of torso back and front. It sucked.
> 15dpo, and I still test negative. Grrr. I have the same cramp like uncomfortable feeling in my entire abdomen. Which, btw, seems to basically go away if I am standing or walking. Laying down or sitting is so uncomfortable.
> I can hardly reach my cervix, and it is soft. I read that the position shouldn't be used as an indicator of pregnancy, but I do find it interesting that it is not low and hard for AF.
> 16dpo -DF insists my BBs are a bit bigger. Some pangs. Not much. Cervix high and soft.
> 17dpo today -cramped and sore inside (it seems to be from BD last night. My cervix hurts.) Lower temp, but no sign of AF when checking cervix. Feeling a bit nauseous this morning. Cervix still soft and high. A little nipple burning at times.
> 
> Continuing 17dpo -was very nauseous all evening. I had a very uncomfortable cramping feeling that was hard to describe, but it felt like I was about to poop although it couldn't and did not actually have to. I guess I'd call it pressure? I was also very sore in the cervix region.
> 
> 18dpo -not much to say at all except my temp stayed just above cover line and my cervix stayed high. I've been checking it for a few days, and there is increasing amounts of thin, white CM, and I cannot manage to find the os ever. It feels closed, maybe, but looking is not working out.
> 
> Today is 19dpo. 7 or 8 days late for AF?
> My temp is near cover line, like the past couple of days, and I feel nothing much in the way of symptoms any longer. Tomorrow I see the doctor, and I am so glad to find out what is going on, because I don't really think I am pregnant at this point. Perhaps I never really ovulated?
> A LH test today was very negative. No sign of AF arriving.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel!!
> 
> All the above sounds exactly like mine. The only real thing I have now though is bloating, I can't sit comfortably in any of my trousers at all, I have to have them undone. And still loss of appetite. I can be starving and even the thought of food makes me feel eurrgh! I have a small amount and then I'm stuffed and can't eat no more which then leaves me feeling even more uncomfortable.
> But I don't 'feel' pregnant now? Before I was with all the symptoms but now they've eased off and I suppose with the BFN's I'm not as optimistic.
> 
> I had nurse app today and she's sending me for blood test tomorrow morning so have to wait till Monday for result.
> 
> The worst thing with me is I had the implanon in for 5 years before TTC so there's a chance all my symptoms are all either in my head or its my body getting back into the flow of things. :shrug:
> I have had 3 normal periods since having it out though with no issues.
> 
> Now 10 days late, last HPT was Sunday (7 days) and was BFN.
> 
> Just wait and see I suppose.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all. XxClick to expand...
> 
> You're pretty strong to not be testing again until your appointment - I'd be testing like a maniac if I were you! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh believe me I want to!I've figured the blood test will give a difinitive answer so might as well wait. Can't stand to see more BFNs in the hope they may be wrong. :cry:
> 
> We'll see
> 
> XxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## asmcsm

Starplan123 said:


> I know exactly how you feel!!
> 
> All the above sounds exactly like mine. The only real thing I have now though is bloating, I can't sit comfortably in any of my trousers at all, I have to have them undone. And still loss of appetite. I can be starving and even the thought of food makes me feel eurrgh! I have a small amount and then I'm stuffed and can't eat no more which then leaves me feeling even more uncomfortable.
> But I don't 'feel' pregnant now? Before I was with all the symptoms but now they've eased off and I suppose with the BFN's I'm not as optimistic.
> 
> I had nurse app today and she's sending me for blood test tomorrow morning so have to wait till Monday for result.
> 
> The worst thing with me is I had the implanon in for 5 years before TTC so there's a chance all my symptoms are all either in my head or its my body getting back into the flow of things. :shrug:
> I have had 3 normal periods since having it out though with no issues.
> 
> Now 10 days late, last HPT was Sunday (7 days) and was BFN.
> 
> Just wait and see I suppose.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all. Xx

I'm 6days late, 23DPO, and I tested this morning and got another BFN, I'm waiting until my apt on Tuesday to find out too. Hate seeing BFNs :? Good luck!



nikinabox said:


> The suspense is killing me! :happydance:

You and me both!


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 10dpo: sore nipples, creamy cm, cervix mid-high closed and firm. certain foods taste funny
> 11dpo: very little cm and dry, cp is high somewhat hard and closed, nipples still sore
> 12dpo: same as 11dpo, very tired today, headache
> 13dpo: not much today, tired, sore throat, hardly any cm but feeling more watery, cervix is higher now and softer :shrug:
> 14dpo: nothing to report :( no cm, cervix is all over the place, feeling totally normal, just still not sleeping, hungry a lot
> 
> BFN on IC again this morningClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Hi everyone,

Apologies in advance for the long post. It's been a few months since I have posted here. My OH moved to America for 4 months for work but he's back now and this is my first TWW since he's home.

I'm not sure when I O'd this month as I didn't use OPK but I did have slight ovary pains on the 19th. I will give a small run down as I am having a strange cycle this time round. My cycles vary from 28-32 days and my last two cycles were 29 days, today is CD30. Every month for as long as I can remember I would always get a warning that AF is on the way about a week before... slight cramping and sore bb's never fail to show. So...

CD26: 
Made my usual Shepard's pie, I couldn't eat it because it tasted off. My OH said it tasted fine. 

CD27: 
First cup of tea in the morning was poured down the sink, I thought the milk might be off because it tasted funny. 
Increased appetite.

CD28:
Noticing strong smells in work, strange taste in my mouth with food and without. 
Increased appetite
Backache (could be to playing on the wii the day before)

CD29:
BFN (I couldn't resist)
Strong smells
Very gassy (tmi)
Increased appetite.

CD30:
Increased appetite
Very moody everyone seems to be irritating me.
Cried my eyes out watching a reality TV show :cry:

The strange thing for me this month is that I have had no AF like cramps at all not even one and my bb's are not one bit sore (but they are very warm). This is very unusual for me. I will keep you all posted anyway over the coming days. I plan to wait until Sunday CD33 to test again (that's what i plan anyway lol)

Best of luck to everyone
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Raisinet

I've been obsessing and reading this thread like crazy so I thought I'd join in :p 
I'm very new to this so please bare with me :shy:
I've been TTC for 3 months now, well TTC actively for 2 

My cycle is 24-28 days and as of now 8dpo(estimate of suspected ovulation) 
Here are my symptoms (Sorry if TMI) <= consider this your warning :winkwink:

1dpo: cervix is about medium-hard(more medium?)feels closed. Less cm than yest. kinda sticky but white and thicker than yest.light cramps mostly on left side. I felt a cpl of pinches on left side above pelvis.I feel fat and bloated. Low flowing feeling.

2dpo:decreased thicker cm. Cervix is medium high feels softer than yest but closed. I think I ovulated wed-thurs(prob thurs. I had major cramps yest.which makes me think i ovulated. I feel better today. 

3dpo:Feel much better! cervix felt pretty soft and high. 

4dpo: cervix feels pretty soft but not extremely but I'm pretty dry. I'm pretty gassy but i think thats from swallowing a lot of air. Kinda crampy like af. Lower back pain. Skin break out. Vivid weird dream

5dpo: I have light constant cramps. I have little cm and its thick like creamy then it progressed over the day with thick creamy but a little was globby clear a stretched like 1-2 inches . My cervix is about a pointer finger deep and feels soft but firm?? I know.. I feel like im having period cramps. Today way more than yest. Cramping mostly on the left, comes and goes. Earlier it was on both sides. Lower back pain.The sides of my boobs(ribs,underarms) hurt when i press against them. Cervix feels kinda velvety but i did read that thats what a pregnant cervix feels like n i might just be convincing myself of that or i never really thought of the texture before.Hungry but feel too full to eat.Stuffy nose at 10pm for about an hour. Thirsty. Constipated. Skin break out.

6dpo: At 12:00am I had craving for vegetables and made brussel sprouts.Sneeze attack 9-10am. Really getting impatient...I want to poas but i know that will be a waste. My cm is white milky texture but a little thicker than milk and increased since yesterday. No cramps this morning but started around 6pm(thru 1am) after farting alot the cramps subsided :haha: (sorry). armpits still little tender, sort of feels swollen. Btw: NEVER had the armpit thing before... 3:30pm Cervix is back hard again and somewhat low-med. Still feels velvety. My cm was a mixture of dry feeling only a little bit cm less than this morning Cm- less than this morning kinda dry, sticky, had a little(pencil tip or 2) glob of clear stuff. 3:57 a few sharp pains on the right side near suspected ovary(maybe a little left of it nearer to bellybutton) lasting a second each time but in knocking pains(the best I can do to decribe it.), kinda hurts enough to make me cringe. Very irritated. I just had the urge to cry. Thirsty, not the whole day tho. Gassy. Bloated. Vivid weird dream. Having trouble sleeping. Disrupted sleep.

7dpo: Sneeze attack in the morning. Armpits still a little tender. Cm white,sticky, peaky, still kinda stretches. Cervix: still velvety, soft, under nail deep(first knuckle).Cervix feels less velvety and hard now:(.Boobs maybe a little fuller?Had gas last night and i think thats what made my belly cramps. Vivid dreams. Spouts of sudden thirst. Haven't been sleeping well for awhile. Feel like my period is about to start. Past few days I have had sharp pains/twinges in breast(imagination?)I definitely had them in stomach. Fried eggplant spaghetti tasted like feet(I usually love it but it tasted weird but could be because i didnt make it?) 11:40 starting to have cramps(maybe gas from spaghetti?)Strange stabbing in forehead first on left then on right. At 11:59pm stabbing pain right lower back. Can't sleep.

8dpo: 1:16 am Sharp pain in uterus area lasting only a second. Lower back ache. Bloated. Shooting pains right side in uterus area lasting a few seconds.

Still working on day 8 since it is 1:20am. Still can't sleep :growlmad:
I have had nausea a few mornings during this time but i didn't chart it for some reason. Note: Never had side boob/underarm pain before AF ever. Could be AF but feels different. Although, I'll probably say that every 2WW :blush: I hate the 2WW I tend to over analyze every little thing that is happening with my body :dohh: 

Gonna try to get some sleep now...

Good luck everyone!!! Praying for :bfp: for all of us soon!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

Warning : Rant alert.

1 day til AF due.

Can someone pls make me stop thinking about the witch. No symptoms today just a big fat headache right now and a big fat feeling thay the witch is coming tomorrow. Very emotional today prolly becos i keep feeling dat AF is gonna come tomorrow. Feeling very2 low. Huge fight with DH due to my stupid mouth. Have been cryinh since 6pm non stop. Its now close to 10pm where i am. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 20DPO- Temp back at 98.79, cervix high, soft and closed. creamy cm again. napped all day, decreased appetite, nausea, sensitive teeth, frequent urination, small cramps, cats all over me, really bloated, gas
> 21DPO- Temp at its highest 99.01, cervix high,firm and closed. Still creamy cm. Frequent urination, sensitivity to smell, bloated, sore breasts especially on sides/armpit areaClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 22DPO- Temp 98.85, cervix high,medium and closed. Creamy cm. frequent urination, gas, vivid dreams, sore breasts, some cramping in uterus but doesn't feel like AF crampsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 23DPO- Temp still up, 98.93. Cervix high, medium and closed. Gas, sore breasts. Took an HPT, negative but thought I saw a little bit of something starting to show.Click to expand...


24DPO- well, HUGE temp drop so AF will probably be here soon, cervix still high soft and closed so no idea when


----------



## nikinabox

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO-Cramps, backache, sleeplessness, frequent urination
> 2DPO-Bloating, mild cramps, diarrhea, sleeplessness
> 3DPO-Bloating, gas, Headache, diarrhea, increased cm
> 4DPO-Didn't take note
> 5DPO-Didn't take note
> 6DPO-Mild cramping, achy muscles, backache, headache, sleeplessness, nausea, fatigue
> 7DPO-Bloating, mild cramping, backache, headache, fatigue, sleeplessness, diarrhea, increased cm, nausea
> 8DPO-Mild cramps, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 9DPO-Mild cramping, fatigues, frequent urination, chills, BBT dip
> 10DPO-Gas, Mild cramps, anxious, heat sensitivity, sleeplessness, increased cm, nausea
> 11DPO-Bloating, gas, mild cramps, overly-emotional, light headed, sore throat, heat sensitivity, frequent urination, nausea
> 12DPO-Bloating, backache, irritable, sore throat, itchy eyes, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 13DPO-Runny nose, itchy eyes, hot flash, sleeplessness, constipation, increased cm, nausea, BBT spike, was eating a burger from Wendy's and after a few bites it started to taste funky and i couldn't make myself finish it, sore teeth and gums, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO-Heat sensitivity, frequent urination, fatigue, sleeplessness
> 15DPO-Frequent urination, intense gas pains, gas, sleeplessness, bloated, backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO-BFN, temp dropping, cervix high, firm and closed, less cm, nausea, extremely emotional. pretty sure AF is on her way :(Click to expand...
> 
> 17DPO- temp up to 98.80 again, but thinking it may have to do with poor sleep due to gas pains and aching and twinges in my uterus and cervix. The pulling and aching pains last all day. Cervix is still high and closed but more medium than firm. Dumped a whole bowl of cereal because one bite made me want to puke, then choked down a salad at lunch even though it didn't taste goodClick to expand...
> 
> 18DPO- Temp 98.79, gas, cramping & aching pains have gone away, cervix is even higher,medium and closed, dry cm, quick sharp pain when getting up to fast at nightClick to expand...
> 
> 19DPO- temp down by .1, cervix still high,medium and closed. Pretty dry cm, dull cramping in uterus, , sensitive teeth, moody, still BFN :?Click to expand...
> 
> 20DPO- Temp back at 98.79, cervix high, soft and closed. creamy cm again. napped all day, decreased appetite, nausea, sensitive teeth, frequent urination, small cramps, cats all over me, really bloated, gas
> 21DPO- Temp at its highest 99.01, cervix high,firm and closed. Still creamy cm. Frequent urination, sensitivity to smell, bloated, sore breasts especially on sides/armpit areaClick to expand...
> 
> 22DPO- Temp 98.85, cervix high,medium and closed. Creamy cm. frequent urination, gas, vivid dreams, sore breasts, some cramping in uterus but doesn't feel like AF crampsClick to expand...
> 
> 23DPO- Temp still up, 98.93. Cervix high, medium and closed. Gas, sore breasts. Took an HPT, negative but thought I saw a little bit of something starting to show.Click to expand...
> 
> 24DPO- well, HUGE temp drop so AF will probably be here soon, cervix still high soft and closed so no idea whenClick to expand...

So sorry! :nope: 
It's not over until it's over, though. Good luck!


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 10dpo: sore nipples, creamy cm, cervix mid-high closed and firm. certain foods taste funny
> 11dpo: very little cm and dry, cp is high somewhat hard and closed, nipples still sore
> 12dpo: same as 11dpo, very tired today, headache
> 13dpo: not much today, tired, sore throat, hardly any cm but feeling more watery, cervix is higher now and softer :shrug:
> 14dpo: nothing to report :( no cm, cervix is all over the place, feeling totally normal, just still not sleeping, hungry a lot
> 15dpo: feeling like AF is coming. boobs feel full, no cm, sleeplessness again!!
> 
> Again BFN on IC this morning boooooClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## nikinabox

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 10dpo: sore nipples, creamy cm, cervix mid-high closed and firm. certain foods taste funny
> 11dpo: very little cm and dry, cp is high somewhat hard and closed, nipples still sore
> 12dpo: same as 11dpo, very tired today, headache
> 13dpo: not much today, tired, sore throat, hardly any cm but feeling more watery, cervix is higher now and softer :shrug:
> 14dpo: nothing to report :( no cm, cervix is all over the place, feeling totally normal, just still not sleeping, hungry a lot
> 15dpo: feeling like AF is coming. boobs feel full, no cm, sleeplessness again!!
> 
> Again BFN on IC this morning boooooClick to expand...
> 
> is AF overdue?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MomWife

Hi Ladies, I will also join in with DPO

4 DPO- heartburn
5 DPO- heartburn, increased appetite
6 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, moody, headache
7 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, backache, achy legs, sleepiness
8 DPO- lightheaded, headache, acne, cramps, moody, vivid dreams, gassy
9DPO- bloating, moody, cramps

I think AF will come soon since I am having cramps off and on. It is due between 8/5-8/8. I had a dip in my temp at 7 DPO but on 8 DPO it went right back up. I wonder what tomorrow is going to bring. Maybe AF is on her way in a few days.


----------



## marjorie

Hi!
I've been TTC for 7 months now. I had a chem.pregnancy in march 2013.
My periods are extremely regular, always 28 days cycle.

Here are my symptoms:

1-2 dpo: moody

3 to 8 dpo: sore boobs like crazy, moody, bubbles in my uterus.

9 dpo: no more sore boobs :( BUT I had af type cramps at night while sleeping. I thought af was in town... It could be implantation pain....right?

10 dpo: weird nipples, ovulation type pain on my left side going all the way down to my legs. No cramping. Uterus feels full. I must eat every 4 hours...so hungry.

11 dpo : sorry, tmi - I saw my dog eat his own poop this morning. Made me throw up within 10 seconds. No cramping, uterus feels full. Still hungry. Cried because I was angry at something.

I'm going to test only if I'm late. Like I said, my cycle is so regular that I'll know if I'm pregnant if I miss a few days.

:winkwink:


----------



## susied

Subscribing!!


----------



## asmcsm

So, cervix has started to open and starting to spot. Pretty sure AF will hit full force tomorrow morning :?


----------



## Newlywed2012

I'm 6dpo and have just had a temperature dip and period type cramps. Hoping this is implantation!!!


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

14dpo and no symptoms at all today. Only paranoia.. i thought AF came but it was only cm
Hoping it'll stay away.......... Almost driving myself crazy with every 'drip' that i feel 'down there'.
:wacko:

Feeling hopeful tho.


----------



## Mimi85

Mimi85 said:


> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi85 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! hope I can join too! :wave:
> 
> here are my symptoms so far (only my first month trying :) )
> 
> 1dpo: not much, maybe a bit bloated, a bit of clear watery cm
> 2dpo: gassy, dizzy
> 3dpo: pulling feeling in uterus, bloated, gassy
> 4dpo: twinges on left side, sensitive nipples, bloated
> 5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, irritable, vivid dreams
> 6dpo: bleeding gums, very sore nipples, tired, could not fall asleep, creamy cm
> 7dpo: sore nipples, very bloated, dizzy spells. I think my veins in my chest are more apparent, lots of creamy cm
> 8dpo: could not sleep again last night, nipples still sore, moodiness, lots of creamy cm
> 9dpo: still lots of creamy cm, cervix is low, closed and firm. nipples a bit sore, sleeplessness
> 10dpo: sore nipples, creamy cm, cervix mid-high closed and firm. certain foods taste funny
> 11dpo: very little cm and dry, cp is high somewhat hard and closed, nipples still sore
> 12dpo: same as 11dpo, very tired today, headache
> 13dpo: not much today, tired, sore throat, hardly any cm but feeling more watery, cervix is higher now and softer :shrug:
> 14dpo: nothing to report :( no cm, cervix is all over the place, feeling totally normal, just still not sleeping, hungry a lot
> 15dpo: feeling like AF is coming. boobs feel full, no cm, sleeplessness again!!
> 
> witch got me today! but happy to have a 29 day cycle ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

14dpo this below + mild cramping :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







ttc frequent wee.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Starplan123

Starplan123 said:


> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> I am new to this so bare with me please, I only know some of your lingo
> I've read quite a few of the threads on this and thought you's may be able to help.
> I had the Implanon in for 5 years (two separate ones) and now me and my partner have decided to try.
> I had the implanon out end of march and I have had 3 AFs since.
> I have no idea about working out when I Ovulate or anything and me and my partner decided to do it by "if it it happens, it happens" kind of way rather than counting dates etc.
> the two first AF were 34 days apart, both lasting 4 days each. My third was only 32 days and only 2 days, it was also lighter then the other 2.
> 
> I can't list my symptoms day by day I'm afraid as I have no idea what started when.
> 
> My AF this month I worked out should have been around the 21st July. But nothing.
> 
> Usually I have sore BBs around 1 week before but didn't.
> The first thing I noticed was extreme bloated ness! It was uncomfortable, but I was still going to the loo normal so wasn't constipation.
> Feeling sick on and off and dizzy came next, but haven't had any of that the past couple of days, still bloated however.
> I was getting on and off cramps but they have also stopped.
> The day I was due on, 21st, I kept having to go to the loo as it felt very "wet" (sorry if tmi) and if my AF was coming but it was just like watery discharge? Almost like egg white?
> That stayed for a few days and had to keep checking.
> Now it's seem to be very wet down there, to the point my underwear is damp.
> I've been getting regular mild headaches for the past week and I seem to have a loss in appetite? I can be absolutely starving and get half way through my dinner and physically can't eat any more?
> 
> I guess really I'm just looking for a second opinion? I've done two HPT, one on 22nd and one on 23rd and both BFN :-( I have another for tomorrow morning, as then will be 1 week late. But worried it'll be another BFN. What do you's think?
> 
> Sorry about how big this is, tried to cover everything.
> 
> Also, asmcsm, good luck! Fingers crossed for you, I've read all your threads!
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> 
> BFN this morning :cry:
> 
> Now 1 week late, I have a dull achy feeling in lower belly. Abit like period pain but very very mild?
> Last night I also had loose stools and diarrhoea last night. ??
> 
> Any idea's?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drs booked for tomorrow, Wednesday, as still no AF. Now 1 week and 2 days late.
> 
> Still have really mild dull achy feeling in tummy but comes and goes now.
> 
> Hopefully Dr will have some answers.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! XxClick to expand...


So results are in from blood test on Wednesday and its BFN!! 

So now 1 week and 5 days late, not pregnant so making it, currently, a 45 day cycle!! Still no signs of AF. 

Everything I 'thought' I was feeling apparently was in my head. 

Appointment with my Dr next week to find out what's going on because I am definitely still bloated and hardly eating! But why? That's what I want to know. And why hasn't AF showed her face? 

Feeling VERY humph at the minute! :growlmad:


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

Starplan123 said:


> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> I am new to this so bare with me please, I only know some of your lingo
> I've read quite a few of the threads on this and thought you's may be able to help.
> I had the Implanon in for 5 years (two separate ones) and now me and my partner have decided to try.
> I had the implanon out end of march and I have had 3 AFs since.
> I have no idea about working out when I Ovulate or anything and me and my partner decided to do it by "if it it happens, it happens" kind of way rather than counting dates etc.
> the two first AF were 34 days apart, both lasting 4 days each. My third was only 32 days and only 2 days, it was also lighter then the other 2.
> 
> I can't list my symptoms day by day I'm afraid as I have no idea what started when.
> 
> My AF this month I worked out should have been around the 21st July. But nothing.
> 
> Usually I have sore BBs around 1 week before but didn't.
> The first thing I noticed was extreme bloated ness! It was uncomfortable, but I was still going to the loo normal so wasn't constipation.
> Feeling sick on and off and dizzy came next, but haven't had any of that the past couple of days, still bloated however.
> I was getting on and off cramps but they have also stopped.
> The day I was due on, 21st, I kept having to go to the loo as it felt very "wet" (sorry if tmi) and if my AF was coming but it was just like watery discharge? Almost like egg white?
> That stayed for a few days and had to keep checking.
> Now it's seem to be very wet down there, to the point my underwear is damp.
> I've been getting regular mild headaches for the past week and I seem to have a loss in appetite? I can be absolutely starving and get half way through my dinner and physically can't eat any more?
> 
> I guess really I'm just looking for a second opinion? I've done two HPT, one on 22nd and one on 23rd and both BFN :-( I have another for tomorrow morning, as then will be 1 week late. But worried it'll be another BFN. What do you's think?
> 
> Sorry about how big this is, tried to cover everything.
> 
> Also, asmcsm, good luck! Fingers crossed for you, I've read all your threads!
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> 
> BFN this morning :cry:
> 
> Now 1 week late, I have a dull achy feeling in lower belly. Abit like period pain but very very mild?
> Last night I also had loose stools and diarrhoea last night. ??
> 
> Any idea's?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drs booked for tomorrow, Wednesday, as still no AF. Now 1 week and 2 days late.
> 
> Still have really mild dull achy feeling in tummy but comes and goes now.
> 
> Hopefully Dr will have some answers.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> So results are in from blood test on Wednesday and its BFN!!
> 
> So now 1 week and 5 days late, not pregnant so making it, currently, a 45 day cycle!! Still no signs of AF.
> 
> Everything I 'thought' I was feeling apparently was in my head.
> 
> Appointment with my Dr next week to find out what's going on because I am definitely still bloated and hardly eating! But why? That's what I want to know. And why hasn't AF showed her face?
> 
> Feeling VERY humph at the minute! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Hope everything goes well for you.. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Yuma13

Hey everyone! So I've been reading all of these posts on here and I finally decided that I should hop on and see what you guys think.

I've kept track of some of my symptoms but this has been pretty crazy so bear with me.

Symptoms started last month and my period was 2 days late. Then I thought AF came but it was brownish/pink/a little red blood. It was there in the late morning and then would disappear every night. This went on for a few days. I decided that there must be no pregnancy and just kept on going. Normally my cycle is 28 days long but my "period" was only here for a few days...

My symptoms are:
- Hot
- Gassy
- Achy
- I've had cold like symptoms (Stuffy nose, sore throat)
- I had a yellowish sticky discharge last night
- When I laid down for bed last night I smelt a gas stove (we don't own a gas stove). It went away after a couple minutes
- Have waves of nausea
- Little white bumps on my areolas
- My face has been breaking out (Not normal)
- Back has been tingly/crampy
- I've taken 2 tests..both BFN

How likely is this? Since I just has my "period" or whatever like a week ago would it show up on a test this soon?


----------



## Yuma13

Yuma13 said:


> Hey everyone! So I've been reading all of these posts on here and I finally decided that I should hop on and see what you guys think.
> 
> I've kept track of some of my symptoms but this has been pretty crazy so bear with me.
> 
> Symptoms started last month and my period was 2 days late. Then I thought AF came but it was brownish/pink/a little red blood. It was there in the late morning and then would disappear every night. This went on for a few days. I decided that there must be no pregnancy and just kept on going. Normally my cycle is 28 days long but my "period" was only here for a few days...
> 
> My symptoms are:
> - Hot
> - Gassy
> - Achy
> - I've had cold like symptoms (Stuffy nose, sore throat)
> - I had a yellowish sticky discharge last night
> - When I laid down for bed last night I smelt a gas stove (we don't own a gas stove). It went away after a couple minutes
> - Have waves of nausea
> - Little white bumps on my areolas
> - My face has been breaking out (Not normal)
> - Back has been tingly/crampy
> - I've taken 2 tests..both BFN
> 
> How likely is this? Since I just has my "period" or whatever like a week ago would it show up on a test this soon?

I've also been irritable, feel like I'm going to cry at every little thing, my sex drive is through the roof, and I had weird pains around my bellybutton for the past few days. My stomach and pelvis area just seems "harder."


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hey guys, so I'm 7dpo and yesterday experienced a temp dip and mild cramps. Today my temp hasn't risen, it's actually gone down slightly. Is it still possible to get a BFP? Started to feel like my tww is over before I even test :-(


----------



## jessy_jaysus

Yuma13 said:


> Hey everyone! So I've been reading all of these posts on here and I finally decided that I should hop on and see what you guys think.
> 
> I've kept track of some of my symptoms but this has been pretty crazy so bear with me.
> 
> Symptoms started last month and my period was 2 days late. Then I thought AF came but it was brownish/pink/a little red blood. It was there in the late morning and then would disappear every night. This went on for a few days. I decided that there must be no pregnancy and just kept on going. Normally my cycle is 28 days long but my "period" was only here for a few days...
> 
> My symptoms are:
> - Hot
> - Gassy
> - Achy
> - I've had cold like symptoms (Stuffy nose, sore throat)
> - I had a yellowish sticky discharge last night
> - When I laid down for bed last night I smelt a gas stove (we don't own a gas stove). It went away after a couple minutes
> - Have waves of nausea
> - Little white bumps on my areolas
> - My face has been breaking out (Not normal)
> - Back has been tingly/crampy
> - I've taken 2 tests..both BFN
> 
> How likely is this? Since I just has my "period" or whatever like a week ago would it show up on a test this soon?

Hi Yuma... There's a possibility that you had implantation bleeding. This can happen between 6-12 days after Ovulation and can last a couple of days. Wait another few days to test if you can ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)

I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either. 

I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days. 

So far I've had -

*Waves of nausea
*Heartburn
*Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
*Stabbing type cramps
*Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
*Diarrhoea
*Cramps
*Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
*Bloated
*Increased Appetite
*Constipation
*Gassy
*Sore Throat
*Irritable
*Insomnia
*Tearful
*Horrible taste in mouth
*Bleeding gums 

These have been on and off since CD15

Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32

Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?

Update - 


CD39 I have experienced -

*Heartburn
*Extremely tired although had a late night
*Off food. 
* :sex: felt uncomfortable
*BFN on IC

My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.


CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!

Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.

Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.

CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN. 
Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!

CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!?

CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed

CD44 - Something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!

Makes me wonder where all those symptoms came from!? So let's begin at 8DPO - Slight heartburn, boobs sore to touch. Light cramping. Cervix is High, Medium and Closed. CM has turned to watery. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.98.

CD45 - 9DPO - Sore throat, heartburn, slight nausea, sharp shooting pains in vagina, pelvic twinges. Late afternoon I had a burning type sensation in my uterus area and lower back pain. Stomach is gurgling and bubbling. Bit gassy. Cervix is now Low, Soft and Closed. CM is watery with greeny/yellow tinged stretchy EWCM. Temperature has risen to 37.00. 40 Points on Fertility Friend. 

CD46 - 10DPO - Sore throat, nausea, slight backache, heartburn, cramps, dizziness and tender breasts. CM is watery with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Temperature has risen to 37.03. 48 Points on Fertility Friend.

CD47 - 11DPO - Sore throat, nausea, bloated, cramps, dizziness, headache and tender breasts. Most symptoms had gone by midday. CM is creamy with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Massive temperature drop today to 36.76. 56 points on Fertility Friend. Feeling majorly down and really tearful today. I know I'm out. I just wish this long ass cycle would end :cry:

Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal.​


----------



## MomWife

MomWife said:


> Hi Ladies, I will also join in with DPO
> 
> 4 DPO- heartburn
> 5 DPO- heartburn, increased appetite
> 6 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, moody, headache
> 7 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, backache, achy legs, sleepiness, BBT dip
> 8 DPO- lightheaded, headache, acne, cramps, moody, vivid dreams, gassy, BBT back up
> 9 DPO- bloating, moody, cramps, sleepiness, headache, decreased appetite
> 10DPO- bloating, cramps, headache, moody, backache, increased appetite
> 
> I think AF will come soon since I am having cramps off and on. It is due between 8/5-8/8. I wonder what tomorrow is going to bring. Maybe AF is on her way in a few days.

I have never experienced cramps for no longer than 1 day and then AF comes. Maybe my body is getting adjusted to being off of BCP.


----------



## Lucky83

Ohhhh I LOVE this idea! My turn my turn! I don't have too much in the way of symptoms just yet, however I'll throw them out! I don't like to spot them because then excitement builds so I will realistically only put out the things that are clearly noticed. By the way- when I was pregnant with my daughter Layla...I never even knew I was pregnant until I was in the 3rd month. No symptoms! Shortly after however- morning sickness hit me. 

AF is due on August 14th-10 more days!

1 DPO: Nothing...still lots of CM (BD' again hehe)
2 DPO: Nothing..." " " " " Gassy
3 DPO: Noticed some specks of blood in CM...Gassy
4 DPO: Tired...always feel "wet" though I am not...cervix moved up
5 DPO: CM is drying up...but still feel "wet"...cervix is high and closed
6 DPO: Low back pain (yikes!), sore throat, very little CM, cervix is high and closed, uterine twinges, *HEADACHE as of now....UGHHHHH* FYI- that headache stuck around for 5 hours
7 DPO: Mild low back pain, still sore throat, cervix high-firm-closed, no CM


To be continued...


----------



## marjorie

Update!

12dpo: moody, nipples larger. I don't have AF type cramps, but more like a dull sensation. I definitely know where my uterus is!
13 dpo: same as 12dpo, feels like crying very easily. I also experienced my first hot flashes today. Weird experience! 

Also, I'm supposed to have my period tomorrow. I usually have brownish /pinkish discharge 1 to 2 days before my periods. There is nothing other than CM.

At 9 dpo, I had AF type cramps. At the same time, my super sore boobs where back to normal within hours....I usually have sore boobs ~5 days before my periods not 3 days after my ovulation.

Maybe that it was implantation pain?

I'm planning to wait for 3 more days before testing.

Sounds promising?


----------



## NayyimaNiyyaz

NayyimaNiyyaz said:


> NayyimaNiyyaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all..me and DH have been TTC since our wedding in Dec 2011 and during my first year of TTC i was obsessed with tracking and following forums and googling but eventually it got really depressing tracking all my symptoms and still have no results. Since my wedding i have been working part time as a MUA for brides and to date,some of my brides have had their babies n some are preggers so since the start of 2013, in my 2nd year of TTC I have been "trying but not trying". What Im still doing tho is google some weird symptoms I have had.. this month i just felt like sharing.. whatever happens, i will keep a positive mindset.. :winkwink:
> 
> As I did not keep track (that much..hehe) mine wont be as detailed.. plus i also forgot when some of the things/symptoms came up ..been so forgetful lately. I call myself Dory sometimes.. :wacko:
> 
> Brief health background : diagnosed with Endometriosis in 2010 after a keyhole cystectomy. before then my AF cramps were torturous! cramps are much much better now as compared to before and cycles went back to normal after it went haywired due to BCP so i stopped ard 8months before my wedding.
> 
> I have a 23-28 days cycle but past few months it has been consistent at 25 days
> 
> CD1 on 8July
> O day : according to Period Diary calc, O is on CD12 (July 19 but i felt some O pain between CD10-11. Not so bad as compared to other O pains ive felt. Also, it seemed to switch sides on CD11 or 12..so im not really sure when i actually O-ed. Im just gonna take it as CD12 (July 19)
> 
> 1dpo - 3dpo : i think i felt some light cramping somewhere here
> 
> 4dpo-6po : had unexplainable diarrhea plus some cramping.. not so bad. There was also a time where i spotted right after bd but i think it was becos of a cut somewhere and DH was quite rough that night (sorry tmi). I also had UTI the following day but I had some packs of citravescent in hand (i tend to get UTIs a lot) and it went away after i drank.
> 
> 7dpo - 8dpo : not much that i noticed
> 
> 9po (Today!) : diarrhea and SEVERE cramping just like my cramps before my cystectomy! i cried and screamed in the toilet. Loose stools followed by mushy followed by watery (sorry tmi) and then i guess there's nothing left to throw out so i stopped having to go back n forth to the toilet. BUT the cramping is still here..as im typing this! Plus : the diarrhea drama started at ard 5am til close to 6am and i rested on my bed and eventually feel asleep but when i woke up at ard 9am, i was nauseous and i felt like i had heartburn. Ive nvr had heartburn b4 so i dont really know how it feels like. ive googled before but what i felt this morning, the burning sensation was not so strong. My chest felt "heavy" but with only some slight burning sensation. Apart from the ongoing cramping and nausea (on and off) im also gassy.. I hope what i have today is not gastroenteritis..had it before but then it did not include the severe and ongoing cramping. So i really dont know what to make out of today's episode!
> 
> AF is due on 2nd aug. So i guess only time will tell. I have not noticed sore bbs except on a few occasions. None today. Dizziness and nausea quite frequent but it seems like for the past few months i always dizzy and nauseous.
> 
> Will update if i have any clear symptoms in the coming days.... to everyone : <3 <3 <3 and :dust:
> 
> Ooops.. for got to add the very clear shooting pains i felt on my cervix mostly on the right and then on a few occasions, on the left. Plus pelvic pains that went on for a few hourse on and off. I think this was 7dpo-8dpo.. i think!. *Dory mode*
> 
> Plus ive also been having lower back pain everyday after i wake up since i dont know when but figured it could prolly b becos of the way i sleep but the lower back aches are also around everytime (during this cycle) i have the crampings. which includes today. :(
> 
> (31 july)
> What ive noticed past few days since i last updated were slightly sore bbs, some mild dull cramping, some twinges here and there. There was one or 2 days where i was so emo but didnt know whether it was because i was hungry all day or was just being emo.
> 
> 2 more days to AF due >.<Click to expand...

Update (4 aug)
15dpo 2 days late - BFN on IC
16dpo - BFN on Predictor hpt

Planning to test next on 8/8 (7 days late)
Which also happens to be first day of Eid.. Hoping to get a nice Eid surprise..... in the meantime, no clear symptoms except for some mild next to nothings cramps and twinges here and there.. have to make myself bz wit spring cleaning and Eid prep to take my mind off dis hopefully...


----------



## Flower15

After promising myself I'd take a laid back approach to ttc and the tww, I'm managing to overanalyse every single symptom. I hate saying I've had this and that for AF to come and me to feel silly, but think il jot them down anyway haha, so here goes,

3 dpo - woke up with headache that lasted all day, blood streaked CM 
4 dpo - lots of cm, lower back cramps, AF type cramps
5 dpo - headache, feeling moody and irritable, nausea, diarrhoea (TMI, think Ive got a stomach bug :( )
6 dpo - Tiredness (but DD gets up super early!), sore throat 
7 dpo - 10dpo - nothing really to note. Cm started drying up as it does prior to ovulation
11 dpo - breasts started leaking. This has happened since I had DD 19 months ago almost. Took a test BFN. Lots of thick white cm. 
12 dpo - AF cramps, PMT symptoms - moody, tired. Feel like AF will be coming next few days.
13 dpo - Tearful, more tired than usual, backache, feel like AF is on its way!

These are all probably just coincidental. I had my implant removed cycle before last so it's probably just my body readjusting but will continue to update. 

Good luck everyone :) x


----------



## Nina83

Nina83 said:


> Joining in here to keep track of symptoms.
> I'm after MC, and since the week after the Mc until today I've been having symptoms. So here goes!
> 
> 1dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, fatigue, elevated temp in evening
> 2dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, migraine, elevated temp in evening
> 3dpo- Cramps, Pelvic pain, creamy/watery CM, tired, headache
> 4dpo- Sharp pains on both sides, fatigue, elevated temp in evening, creamy/increased CM
> 5dpo- Cramps:sharp pains on sides, fatigue, creamy/increased CM, very light AF cramps here and there, regular temps in evening

6dpo- nothing much. creamy yellowish CM. Elevated temps in evening, very dull AF cramps scattered throughout the day
7dpo- dip in morning temps. Nausea, pelvic pain, creamy CM, overall sluggish feeling


----------



## Lucky83

Lucky83 said:


> Ohhhh I LOVE this idea! My turn my turn! I don't have too much in the way of symptoms just yet, however I'll throw them out! I don't like to spot them because then excitement builds so I will realistically only put out the things that are clearly noticed. By the way- when I was pregnant with my daughter Layla...I never even knew I was pregnant until I was in the 3rd month. No symptoms! Shortly after however- morning sickness hit me.
> 
> AF is due on August 14th-10 more days!
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing...still lots of CM (BD' again hehe)
> 2 DPO: Nothing..." " " " " Gassy
> 3 DPO: Noticed some specks of blood in CM...Gassy
> 4 DPO: Tired...always feel "wet" though I am not...cervix moved up
> 5 DPO: CM is drying up...but still feel "wet"...cervix is high and closed
> 6 DPO: Low back pain (yikes!), sore throat, very little CM, cervix is high and closed, uterine twinges, *HEADACHE as of now....UGHHHHH* FYI- that headache stuck around for 5 hours
> 7 DPO: Mild low back pain, still sore throat, cervix high-firm-closed, no CM
> 
> 
> To be continued...


*Adding to today: 7DPO and for the past few hours I've noticed that the "nether region" downstairs is highly sensitive? Not sure how to explain or express it, but I feel blood flow. Never noticed this as a sign before. Additionally I am NOT a breakfast person and usually always wait to have a late lunch or dinner. Today my appetite was higher and I was extremely hungry, therefore ate breakfast though it's unusual. Just thought to toss that in there so in case I AM symptom spotting, I can remind myself of these things next month :haha:

If this doesn't stick then next month I will be charting for the first time ever! I have an account with Fertility Friend now on my phone and only took temps yesterday and today and they were 98.7 and 98.4


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?

Today on CD39 I have experienced -

*Heartburn
*Extremely tired although had a late night
*Off food. 
* :sex: felt uncomfortable
*BFN on IC

My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.


----------



## lexie25742

The first time I got pregnant I was NTNP and only bd once that month because we were both travelling a lot and i got pregnant. my symptoms were bleeding 4 days before AF was due so I thought my period was coming early, but it stopped the next day. Before that, one day i was out of breath while walking up the stairs, which had never happened to me. then, one day after my bleeding i was eating something and wantedto throw up for a moment but i thought it was just because of the garlic. during the two weeks before finding out i had also lost my appetite and didnt enjoy my veggie lasagna i had been eating for 7 days straight before. another thing was the boob pain. it started 3 days before my AF due date which was weird because it usually starts 6 days before. and when i tried to sleep that night it was impossible because they hurt somuch and i had to move them and try to place them in a way they wouldnt hurt so much. hehe


----------



## lexie25742

so now im starting again my tww and looking out for symptoms like then last time.


----------



## MIZZYD

9DPO with light brown spotting.


----------



## Yuma13

jessy_jaysus said:


> Yuma13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! So I've been reading all of these posts on here and I finally decided that I should hop on and see what you guys think.
> 
> I've kept track of some of my symptoms but this has been pretty crazy so bear with me.
> 
> Symptoms started last month and my period was 2 days late. Then I thought AF came but it was brownish/pink/a little red blood. It was there in the late morning and then would disappear every night. This went on for a few days. I decided that there must be no pregnancy and just kept on going. Normally my cycle is 28 days long but my "period" was only here for a few days...
> 
> My symptoms are:
> - Hot
> - Gassy
> - Achy
> - I've had cold like symptoms (Stuffy nose, sore throat)
> - I had a yellowish sticky discharge last night
> - When I laid down for bed last night I smelt a gas stove (we don't own a gas stove). It went away after a couple minutes
> - Have waves of nausea
> - Little white bumps on my areolas
> - My face has been breaking out (Not normal)
> - Back has been tingly/crampy
> - I've taken 2 tests..both BFN
> 
> How likely is this? Since I just has my "period" or whatever like a week ago would it show up on a test this soon?
> 
> Hi Yuma... There's a possibility that you had implantation bleeding. This can happen between 6-12 days after Ovulation and can last a couple of days. Wait another few days to test if you can ;)Click to expand...

I haven't exactly been trying so if I am pregnant it will be a wonderful surprise :) I have a had a horrible headache for the past 4 days and I can never get comfortable with my back. Normally my back doesn't give me trouble but it's been crazy lately! My next period isn't supposed to be here for a couple weeks so I know the back pain isn't caused by that. I also get extremely fatigued by just walking around. Hahaha, so weird. Only time will tell, I suppose :) Thank you!


----------



## Lucky83

Lucky83 said:


> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh I LOVE this idea! My turn my turn! I don't have too much in the way of symptoms just yet, however I'll throw them out! I don't like to spot them because then excitement builds so I will realistically only put out the things that are clearly noticed. By the way- when I was pregnant with my daughter Layla...I never even knew I was pregnant until I was in the 3rd month. No symptoms! Shortly after however- morning sickness hit me.
> 
> AF is due on August 14th-10 more days!
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing...still lots of CM (BD' again hehe)
> 2 DPO: Nothing..." " " " " Gassy
> 3 DPO: Noticed some specks of blood in CM...Gassy
> 4 DPO: Tired...always feel "wet" though I am not...cervix moved up
> 5 DPO: CM is drying up...but still feel "wet"...cervix is high and closed
> 6 DPO: Low back pain (yikes!), sore throat, very little CM, cervix is high and closed, uterine twinges, *HEADACHE as of now....UGHHHHH* FYI- that headache stuck around for 5 hours
> 7 DPO: Mild low back pain, still sore throat, cervix high-firm-closed, no CM
> 
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> 
> *Adding to today: 7DPO and for the past few hours I've noticed that the "nether region" downstairs is highly sensitive? Not sure how to explain or express it, but I feel blood flow. Never noticed this as a sign before. Additionally I am NOT a breakfast person and usually always wait to have a late lunch or dinner. Today my appetite was higher and I was extremely hungry, therefore ate breakfast though it's unusual. Just thought to toss that in there so in case I AM symptom spotting, I can remind myself of these things next month :haha:
> 
> If this doesn't stick then next month I will be charting for the first time ever! I have an account with Fertility Friend now on my phone and only took temps yesterday and today and they were 98.7 and 98.4Click to expand...



8 DPO: Never thought I'd be excited about a stuffy nose but I am! Uterine twinges and still that very sensitive feeling like all the blood is pumping down there! Dull aches in uterous and low back that sometimes run into my thighs. Cervix is high- closed- firm, and CM returned a bit- light and color is clear/white and stretchy. *usually by now I have sore BB's and more pain in my ovaries which cripples me. I'm hoping it holds out because then I may have a chance at this month. The only thing that told me something was "off" when I got pregnant with my daughter 5 years ago was the lack of ovarian cyst pain which is almost all the time. Checking my cervix shows that its still high- very firm- closed and it seems to have grown in circumference and in height. Maybe my hormones are out of wack again this month.


----------



## Newlywed2012

Woah! I'm 9dpo and had a temp rise today. Nottimrntion the most vivid dream where my throat closed up as I was having an anaphylactic shock. Lovely. Also having cramping a cloudy head and stuffy nose. Feeling very positive and finding it hard not to test too early.


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.

CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache and a headache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!

Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.


----------



## MomWife

MomWife said:


> Hi Ladies, I will also join in with DPO
> 
> 4 DPO- heartburn
> 5 DPO- heartburn, increased appetite
> 6 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, moody, headache
> 7 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, backache, achy legs, sleepiness
> 8 DPO- lightheaded, headache, acne, cramps, moody, vivid dreams, gassy
> 9 DPO- bloating, moody, cramps
> 10 DPO- bloating, headache, cramps
> 11 DPO- headache, backache, cramps
> 
> I think AF will come soon since I am having cramps off and on. It is due between 8/5-8/8. I had a dip in my temp at 7 DPO but on 8 DPO it went right back up. I wonder what tomorrow is going to bring. Maybe AF is on her way in a few days.




AF came this morning! I am kind of relieved since I know that my cycles just might go back to normal after coming off of BCP. I will be back soon. I hope before the end of the year that I will get my BFP!  Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## nikinabox

Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:

I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...

1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.

3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant. 

4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.

5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.

6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.

7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.

8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.

9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.

10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.

That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...

Any thoughts?


----------



## nikinabox

MomWife said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I will also join in with DPO
> 
> 4 DPO- heartburn
> 5 DPO- heartburn, increased appetite
> 6 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, moody, headache
> 7 DPO- bloating, cramps, gassy, heartburn, backache, achy legs, sleepiness
> 8 DPO- lightheaded, headache, acne, cramps, moody, vivid dreams, gassy
> 9 DPO- bloating, moody, cramps
> 10 DPO- bloating, headache, cramps
> 11 DPO- headache, backache, cramps
> 
> I think AF will come soon since I am having cramps off and on. It is due between 8/5-8/8. I had a dip in my temp at 7 DPO but on 8 DPO it went right back up. I wonder what tomorrow is going to bring. Maybe AF is on her way in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF came this morning! I am kind of relieved since I know that my cycles just might go back to normal after coming off of BCP. I will be back soon. I hope before the end of the year that I will get my BFP!  Good luck to everyone!!Click to expand...

so sorry! good luck in your next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## missaria

nikinabox said:


> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?

This is so me right now!!! I am 10DPO and due the 10th or 11th and started getting bad AF cramps today like it could show at any minute. I also tested today and got a BFN with a FRER and FMU. Felt so sad about it! I was in SUCH a good place until this morning when I feel like all my hopes for this month went out the window.

GL to you! Keep posting updates!


----------



## missaria

Nikinabox, I'm not even exaggerating, your symptoms are EXACTLY like mine, even to the day I felt them. The littler spotting of brown CM on 7DPO is what I'm holding onto for hope right now. I really hope there are BFPs in our futures!


----------



## Nina83

Nina83 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Joining in here to keep track of symptoms.
> I'm after MC, and since the week after the Mc until today I've been having symptoms. So here goes!
> 
> 1dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, fatigue, elevated temp in evening
> 2dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, migraine, elevated temp in evening
> 3dpo- Cramps, Pelvic pain, creamy/watery CM, tired, headache
> 4dpo- Sharp pains on both sides, fatigue, elevated temp in evening, creamy/increased CM
> 5dpo- Cramps:sharp pains on sides, fatigue, creamy/increased CM, very light AF cramps here and there, regular temps in evening
> 
> 6dpo- nothing much. creamy yellowish CM. Elevated temps in evening, very dull AF cramps scattered throughout the day
> 7dpo- dip in morning temps. Nausea, pelvic pain, creamy CM, overall sluggish feelingClick to expand...

8dpo- I couldn't sleep last night. bloated tummy and nausea. Also a neighbor upstairs decided to work out at about 1pm and we heard the "boom boom" of the training machine for about an hour +.
I definitely had 3 hours of sleep prior to my waking though- elevated temps in morning. Major migraine- dizziness, blurred vision. Day 3 of headache. Slight cramps every now and then. Wet/creamy CM. High firm CP.


----------



## Nina83

nikinabox , 10dpo is still early! :hugs:


----------



## nikinabox

missaria said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> This is so me right now!!! I am 10DPO and due the 10th or 11th and started getting bad AF cramps today like it could show at any minute. I also tested today and got a BFN with a FRER and FMU. Felt so sad about it! I was in SUCH a good place until this morning when I feel like all my hopes for this month went out the window.
> 
> GL to you! Keep posting updates!Click to expand...

I was just like you, so positive until this morning... and my cramps are continuing, but I'm not supposed to get AF yet. So frustrating! Keep me updated as well! :hugs:


----------



## nikinabox

missaria said:


> Nikinabox, I'm not even exaggerating, your symptoms are EXACTLY like mine, even to the day I felt them. The littler spotting of brown CM on 7DPO is what I'm holding onto for hope right now. I really hope there are BFPs in our futures!

At least we have each other in this! Fingers crossed for BFPs for both of us!


----------



## nikinabox

Nina83 said:


> nikinabox , 10dpo is still early! :hugs:

I know... I always say that I'm going to wait to test, but then I can't help myself. I always test once a cycle too early. :dohh:


----------



## missaria

nikinabox said:


> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Nikinabox, I'm not even exaggerating, your symptoms are EXACTLY like mine, even to the day I felt them. The littler spotting of brown CM on 7DPO is what I'm holding onto for hope right now. I really hope there are BFPs in our futures!
> 
> At least we have each other in this! Fingers crossed for BFPs for both of us!Click to expand...

Thanks! I am leaving for vacation tomorrow and not sure how much computer access I'll have, so if you don't hear any updates from me, that's why. GL!!


----------



## nikinabox

missaria said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Nikinabox, I'm not even exaggerating, your symptoms are EXACTLY like mine, even to the day I felt them. The littler spotting of brown CM on 7DPO is what I'm holding onto for hope right now. I really hope there are BFPs in our futures!
> 
> At least we have each other in this! Fingers crossed for BFPs for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am leaving for vacation tomorrow and not sure how much computer access I'll have, so if you don't hear any updates from me, that's why. GL!!Click to expand...

Have a wonderful time, and good luck! Update us when you get back! :thumbup:


----------



## lilly88

Hi Ladies, I found out last Tuesday we're expecting an April baby (if everything goes to plan!) and here are the small amount of symptoms I had: 

Lots of CM between O and about 11dpo, it started to dry up which is when I thought AF was soon to be on her way
On 5dpo I thought I had thrush and it was really bad but it then went the next day
On 6dpo I was shopping and had a really sharp pain really low but tbh, that may not have been because of implantation or anything
on 8dpo I had a nap in the afternoon which I never do
10dpo shooting pains in my chest

But, unfortunately all of these things can be attributed to AF too which is why I was convinced AF was coming but for some reason (an extreme wave of nausea at 11dpo) I decided to test just with a normal test (not a FRER or anything) and it came up straight away!

Good luck! x x


----------



## nikinabox

lilly88 said:


> Hi Ladies, I found out last Tuesday we're expecting an April baby (if everything goes to plan!) and here are the small amount of symptoms I had:
> 
> Lots of CM between O and about 11dpo, it started to dry up which is when I thought AF was soon to be on her way
> On 5dpo I thought I had thrush and it was really bad but it then went the next day
> On 6dpo I was shopping and had a really sharp pain really low but tbh, that may not have been because of implantation or anything
> on 8dpo I had a nap in the afternoon which I never do
> 10dpo shooting pains in my chest
> 
> But, unfortunately all of these things can be attributed to AF too which is why I was convinced AF was coming but for some reason (an extreme wave of nausea at 11dpo) I decided to test just with a normal test (not a FRER or anything) and it came up straight away!
> 
> Good luck! x x

Congratulations!!! CM is drying up for me too now which was making me sad, but it's nice to see a BFP for you! SO happy for you, and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?

Update for today 10DPO:
I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Lucky83

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Update for today 10DPO:
> I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.Click to expand...

Implantation happens at this time very commonly! And any spotting that I have prior to my AF is always brownish, never pink. Wishing you the best of luck!!!:happydance:


----------



## happybunny10

Leiaza said:


> My period is either due the 11th not by chance having weird cravings yet today all I wanted was sex and spicy food 0.o So I've been mixing everything with salsa had ramen and salsa twice today and I don't like spicy foods. Funny thing is my heartburn went away after eating the salsa so I am eating it out of the Jar.

Hope you aren't mixing the salsa with sex. I think that would burn :nope:.

Sorry Was just in a funny mood. Best of luck to you.:happydance:


----------



## nikinabox

Lucky83 said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Update for today 10DPO:
> I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation happens at this time very commonly! And any spotting that I have prior to my AF is always brownish, never pink. Wishing you the best of luck!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I could hug you right now haha! :hugs:
Thanks for saying that. It's possible, especially since I'm the same as you... any pre-af spotting for me is usually brown, not pink. Now - we wait!


----------



## lilly88

nikinabox said:


> lilly88 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I found out last Tuesday we're expecting an April baby (if everything goes to plan!) and here are the small amount of symptoms I had:
> 
> Lots of CM between O and about 11dpo, it started to dry up which is when I thought AF was soon to be on her way
> On 5dpo I thought I had thrush and it was really bad but it then went the next day
> On 6dpo I was shopping and had a really sharp pain really low but tbh, that may not have been because of implantation or anything
> on 8dpo I had a nap in the afternoon which I never do
> 10dpo shooting pains in my chest
> 
> But, unfortunately all of these things can be attributed to AF too which is why I was convinced AF was coming but for some reason (an extreme wave of nausea at 11dpo) I decided to test just with a normal test (not a FRER or anything) and it came up straight away!
> 
> Good luck! x x
> 
> Congratulations!!! CM is drying up for me too now which was making me sad, but it's nice to see a BFP for you! SO happy for you, and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks very much! FX'd for you - it could be a great sign, I was super sad when i was OBSESSIVELY checking CM and CP and it seemed to be drying up. I still have some now but not huge amounts! 

x x


----------



## August3

Hi, I used to read through oodles of these when trying - here's the log I kept of the two week wait and the weeks following my BFP. I have irregular menstrual cycles and was diagnosed with a cyst on the left ovary a few months previous.My husband works away from home during the week. This was the first time we used Clearblue digital ovulation predictor and when we got our one and only smilie we each drove two hours to meet in a hotel and it worked! :) We were due to see a fertility specialist on the very day I got my first positive on a PG test. All the best to those who are reading. 

TWW and BFP!!

February 12th CD 1
February 15th Day 3 bloods all within normal ranges
March 1st, 2nd, 3rd DTD once daily 
March 6th + on OPK @ 7am *DTD @ 7pm, 11pm and 5.30am (elevated hips & lying for 30 mins) not much ewcm
March 8th DTD once
March 8th am last stretchy clear cm
None of AF usual boob pain or bloating (wheat?) until BFP
March 11th - 15th Wetness when wiping
March 6th - 12th Head cold & sore throat - blood when blowing nose*
March 15th Bloods @ 8.20am Progesterone 11.5, Estradiol 210
March 16th *Back pain*
** * * * * * * * * *Sore throats in am & phlegm in throat
** * * * * * * * * *mostly dry when wiping.
March 18th Ate pineapple core
*March 20th 2 faint BFP on Clearblue Plus @ 6.30am*
** * * * * * * * * + on OPK @ 4pm
** * * * * * * * * Pregnant 1- 2 weeks Clearblue Digital @ 4.15pm
** * * * * * * * * Appointment with Specialist cancelled
** * * * * * * * * Some stabbing pains, side of boobs sore on and off
** * * * * * * * * Awoke too hot & some sweat once, restless night
March 21st Bloods @ 9.20am faint positive on doc's test. Not FMU.
Wk 4 * * * * * + on OPK @ 5pm after 1l of water throughout the day
** * * * * * * * * Exam of tummy. Dated 5 weeks 1 day. Told Oh who was working abroad.
** * * * * * * * * More bloated, back occasionally sore
** * * * * * * * * *Twinges, stitch like pain for short bursts
** * * * * * * * * *Awoke too hot & some sweat once, restless night
March 22nd awoke @ 4.30pm,*nauseated in am, back*not so sore*
** * * * * * * * * *Negative on OPK, anxiety sets in,*Teary with OH,*dry cm
** * * * * * * * * *Awoke too hot & some sweat once, restless night
March 23rd *awoke at 5am
** * * * * * * * * *slight cramps, noticeable more when sitting than moving around
** * * * * * * * * *very very anxious
** * * * * * * * * *boobs sore under nipple and at side
** * * * * * * * * *Nauseated in am
** * * * * * * * * *Pregnant 1- 2 weeks Clearblue Digital @ 1.15pm with SMU
** * * * * * * * * *Twinges, stitch like pain for short bursts just before bedtime.
** * * * * * * * * *dry cm
March 24th awoke at 4am, felt positive until began thinking!
** * * * * * * * * Sore throat
** * * * * * * * * Scant clear cm
** * * * * * * * * Sore boobs behind nipples
** * * * * * * * * Back pain after housework
March 25th awoke at 4.30am
** * * * * * * * * Sore throat
** * * * * * * * * Slight cramps and nausea in the morn
** * * * * * * * * Flatulence after lentil soup
** * * * * * * * * Sore boobs behind nipples
March 26th restless night
** * * * * * * * * Boobs not so sore, strange dream
** * * * * * * * * Very thirsty, very dry mouth in am
** * * * * * * * * Progesterone 11.5
** * * * * * * * * Cyclogest prescribed
March 28th some clumpy yellow cm
Wk 5*
March 29th more frequent urination
** * * * * * * * * *Sore back after housework
March 31st No real symptoms (except cyclogest related), anxious
** * * * * * * * * Pregnant 2-3 weeks Clearblue Digital @ 4pm
** * * * * * * * * sensitive nipples
** * * * * * * * * Stitch like pains in side
** * * * * * * * * Awake every few hours to pee
April 1st. * * Slight pressure am
** * * * * * * * * Some clumpy yellow cm
** * * * * * * * * Sensitive nipples
** * * * * * * * * Frequent urination
April 2nd. * * So tired went to bed for nap @ 1pm
April 3rd. * * *Tired, sore boobs when pressed
** * * * * * * * * *Pregnant 3+ Clearblue Digital @ 9.30am
** * * * * * * * * *Progesterone 18
** * * * * * * * * *Blood Type B neg
April 4th. * * *Pain in hip when walking
Wk 6. * * * * * Tired, sore boobs
** * * * * * * * * *Stitch like pain in left side pm
April 8th. * * *Scan 6 weeks 1 day heartbeat!
April 25th * * OH blood type O pos
April 29th. * *Scan 8 wks 5 days little arm buds!
** * * * * * * * * *Nausea decreasing, intense hunger every few hours but can only eat*
** * * * * * * * * *small amount at a time.

Diet Changes = 2l water daily, foods to boost progesterone, no wheat, coffee or tea
Other - fire lit at weekend, very warm. Soaked feet 18th & 20th, felt calmer until BFP. Less annoyance with pregnancy ads on tv. anxiety after positive tests that it will take.*


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.

Still CD40. To add - Sore throat and boobs sore behind my nipples


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Hi everyone, I'm completely new to this website, and even TTC for that matter. Me and my fiancé have been together almost 5 years now and are just recently TTC. I don't know much of the lingo but everyone's posts have been so helpful! :) I'm still getting off of the depo shot since last December/January, so my AF is NEVER predictable which makes it hard to figure ovulation and when/if I'm late :( hopefully I can catch up on everything. I've just had AF about 4 days ago but am now having weird symptoms, extra tired the past few days and I can't seem to stay full! I'm hoping this could be it BUT I'm so discouraged that I can't figure my O and AF so I just have to cross my fingers and wait every month. Any advice would help! Thanks :)


----------



## YoungAndTTC

...also have been having some diarrhea/tummy problems if that means anything sorry for TMI


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.

CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN. 
Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Hey all! Haven't posted on this thread for a few cycles as was taking a break. In the TWW again now, but not that hopeful as only managed to BD once around 5 days before O. Not sure exactly when I Od but hoping it was earlier so I'm in with a change. 

Tender breasts as of aprox 2dpo (which is normal for me. Get tender breasts for a few days after O)

1-4 DPO - nothing 

5 DPO - was extremely exhausted and feeling yuck for no real reason. Hurt to keep eyes open.

7DPO - feeling very very irritable.

8DPO - no symptoms what so ever. I'm sure I'm out this cycle :(

9DPO - still no symptoms what so ever :( notices that my CM had a slight brown tinge to it when I wiped after peeing. Maybe I did O a lot earlier than thought an AF is on her way? :(

10DPO - CM is still creamy but still with a slight brown tinge to it.. Hmmm. A few drops of light red blood on the toilet paper after wiping tonight. Guessing AF will be here tomorrow :(

11DPO - another small drop of blood on toilet paper around lunch time. Weird. AF is making a long entrance

12DPO - another small drop of blood in the evening. Now changing this to red and taking today as CD1


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Update for today 10DPO:
> I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.Click to expand...

To finish off the rest of 10DPO: my pink spotting completely disappeared, my sore throat became even worse as the night went on, was sure that I was getting sick... on top of that AF-like cramps happened, I was nauseous and getting hot flashes... right before bed I went to the bathroom to find brown spotting. I was devastated and very emotional... and obviously exhausted, so I went to bed.

Today 11DPO (so far): I was about 99.99% sure that I was going to wake up to AF. She loves to arrive in the morning... but nothing. Not at all... and I still have AF cramps. So now I'm at work going to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check. No idea what to think at this point... I'm still scared that AF is going to show up :growlmad:


----------



## Lucky83

Lucky83 said:


> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh I LOVE this idea! My turn my turn! I don't have too much in the way of symptoms just yet, however I'll throw them out! I don't like to spot them because then excitement builds so I will realistically only put out the things that are clearly noticed. By the way- when I was pregnant with my daughter Layla...I never even knew I was pregnant until I was in the 3rd month. No symptoms! Shortly after however- morning sickness hit me.
> 
> AF is due on August 14th-10 more days!
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing...still lots of CM (BD' again hehe)
> 2 DPO: Nothing..." " " " " Gassy
> 3 DPO: Noticed some specks of blood in CM...Gassy
> 4 DPO: Tired...always feel "wet" though I am not...cervix moved up
> 5 DPO: CM is drying up...but still feel "wet"...cervix is high and closed
> 6 DPO: Low back pain (yikes!), sore throat, very little CM, cervix is high and closed, uterine twinges, *HEADACHE as of now....UGHHHHH* FYI- that headache stuck around for 5 hours
> 7 DPO: Mild low back pain, still sore throat, cervix high-firm-closed, no CM
> 
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> 
> *Adding to today: 7DPO and for the past few hours I've noticed that the "nether region" downstairs is highly sensitive? Not sure how to explain or express it, but I feel blood flow. Never noticed this as a sign before. Additionally I am NOT a breakfast person and usually always wait to have a late lunch or dinner. Today my appetite was higher and I was extremely hungry, therefore ate breakfast though it's unusual. Just thought to toss that in there so in case I AM symptom spotting, I can remind myself of these things next month :haha:
> 
> If this doesn't stick then next month I will be charting for the first time ever! I have an account with Fertility Friend now on my phone and only took temps yesterday and today and they were 98.7 and 98.4Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 8 DPO: Never thought I'd be excited about a stuffy nose but I am! Uterine twinges and still that very sensitive feeling like all the blood is pumping down there! Dull aches in uterous and low back that sometimes run into my thighs. Cervix is high- closed- firm, and CM returned a bit- light and color is clear/white and stretchy. *usually by now I have sore BB's and more pain in my ovaries which cripples me. I'm hoping it holds out because then I may have a chance at this month. The only thing that told me something was "off" when I got pregnant with my daughter 5 years ago was the lack of ovarian cyst pain which is almost all the time. Checking my cervix shows that its still high- very firm- closed and it seems to have grown in circumference and in height. Maybe my hormones are out of wack again this month.Click to expand...


9 DPO: Ugh...just UGH. But a happy UGH. I have been so nauseous! My lower stomach is bloated, gassy, uterus area feels full and heavy. Still having that feeling of sensitivity but it has diminished somewhat. Still no ovarian cyst pain which is awesome. CM is relatively very light and white/white in color. Let's see, BAD back pain which is usually attributed to my ovarian cysts but still nothing from them. My nipples, just those are sore and sensitive. I don't have much feeling in them since breastfeeding my kids all those years ago. They chewed on the nerves lol. So this new feeling is promising. Cervix is high, closed, firm.


----------



## SapphireStace

nikinabox said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> nikinabox , 10dpo is still early! :hugs:
> 
> I know... I always say that I'm going to wait to test, but then I can't help myself. I always test once a cycle too early. :dohh:Click to expand...

I can never wait either!! I've tested 3 times already, last was this morning. Not shocked when I see BFNs but staying hopeful!


----------



## SapphireStace

lilly88 said:


> Hi Ladies, I found out last Tuesday we're expecting an April baby (if everything goes to plan!) and here are the small amount of symptoms I had:
> 
> Lots of CM between O and about 11dpo, it started to dry up which is when I thought AF was soon to be on her way
> On 5dpo I thought I had thrush and it was really bad but it then went the next day
> On 6dpo I was shopping and had a really sharp pain really low but tbh, that may not have been because of implantation or anything
> on 8dpo I had a nap in the afternoon which I never do
> 10dpo shooting pains in my chest
> 
> But, unfortunately all of these things can be attributed to AF too which is why I was convinced AF was coming but for some reason (an extreme wave of nausea at 11dpo) I decided to test just with a normal test (not a FRER or anything) and it came up straight away!
> 
> Good luck! x x

CONGRATS!! Hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months!


----------



## SapphireStace

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Update for today 10DPO:
> I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.Click to expand...

My dr said Implantation can happen 9-13dpo or later in some women.


----------



## bump2bubba

CYCLE: 25/26 cycle 
20th July CD 1 AF - (counting the 20th July as day 1)

Mucous:
weird month with not really anything to notice EWCM mucous which I ALWAYS get.

OPK on test result stronger that control line on 14/15 fading of 15 evening (so by this I think I O'd around 15th)

DTD: every other day till cd11 thought I was predicted to O on cd 10/11 also first day of OPK so CD14 then again 48 hours later on CD16

OVULATION:
presuming O was on the cd15

1dpo: nothing noted

2dpo: a little bit of twinges in pubic region but nothing too noticeable.

3dpo: Dull ache in pubic region very noticeable - Ridiculously tired, I had to have a 2hour nanna nap at 2pm - also when i leaned over i had a real stinging sensation in my nose/head.

4dpo: sharper pain but instead of being in pubic region it's on my left side... noticeable but not heaps creamy CM

5dpo: woke up and felt hot, very unlike me as I am a cold frog. - fell asleep on the couch at 6:30pm for an honour had a big day at work so not sure if it was because of the day or a symptom :((

6dpo: woke up again hot, not sure what this is... boobs feel slightly "fuller" not sore though.

7dpo: Had on & off dull aching in low middle Pubic region & same place in back (kind of like a mild to moderate continual af pain) & boobs for the first time feeling fuller -

8dpo: boobs definitely feeling fuller & tingly - weird feeling;


----------



## sammynashley

Hi :flower:

I'm on my 4th month ttc #3 this cycle seems different to my others so trying to feel a little hopeful:)

Here's my symptoms:

1DPO: creamy cm, cramping, backache

2DPO: creamy cm, cervix closed

3DPO: cramps, pressure, sharp ovary pains

4DPO: creamy cm, metal taste,strong AF type cramps, backache

5DPO: creamy cm, mood swings, strong cramps, drinking alot, pinching pains on the left side.

6DPO: creamy cm, drinking a lot, cramps, sore throat

7DPO: creamy cm, drinking a lot, frequent urination

8DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, mood swings, cramps, backache,frequent urination, irritable 

9DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, mood swings, metal taste, cramps, fatigue, drinking a lot, irritable

10DPO: sticky cm, rise in temperature, sensitive nipples, mood swings, cramps, fatigue, nausea

11DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, metal taste, fatigue

12DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, metal taste, cramps, backache, fatigue, nausea, decreased appetite 

13DPO: creamy cm, cramps, backache, fatigue

14DPO: (AF due) no sign of AF, creamy cm, sensitive nipples, mood swings, cramps, backache, fatigue, drinking a lot

15DPO (1day late) creamy cm, sensitive nipples, cramps, fatigue, frequent urination, tender breasts









https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.Click to expand...

Still CD41 - Sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!


----------



## HappilyTTC

HappilyTTC said:


> Hi, there!
> 
> New to this thread, but I am in the tww and I need some buddies! :kiss:
> 
> I am journaling my symptoms, but thought I'd add them here, too, because this seems like an awesome thread!
> 
> I think I ovulated on a certain day, so we'll see. I use OPKs, but I drink a terrible amount of water. I bought a basal thermometer, but had to exchange it and am waiting for the new one to come in.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> 5 DPO:
> 
> -sore boobies (didn't have those the last pregnancy, though)
> 
> -cervical mucus (a little lotiony cream stuff and a little *boogery* stuff up near my cervix. Gross much? It is what it is.) :haha:
> 
> -Pulling twinges near my right ovary with slight pain every now and then (not usual for after ovulation for me)
> 
> -a little pulling/ pain to the left, too, at the moment, so I don't know what that is. (the pains feel like when I had a corpus luteum cyst at the February appointment- that could be a good thing! )
> 
> -so hungry, so very hungry, but then when I go to eat, I don't really eat much.
> 
> 6 DPO:
> 
> -So, today is pretty much the same as yesterday.
> 
> -Adding in a little extreme thirst. I drink 10 glasses of water a day. Don't know how much more I can drink!
> 
> -Also, the CM near my cervix is still "snotty" (sorry TMI) in nature, but had a tinge of brownish to a little of it. My cervix was a little more sensitive today, too. :blush:
> 
> -And last night, I cried during the last part of Orange is the New Black. I don't cry. Orange is the New Black is a funny show- NOT the kind of show that makes you cry! :cry:
> 
> 7 DPO:
> 
> -pulling near my right ovary a little today
> 
> -pain above right ovary
> 
> -CM is still snotty, no more color to it
> 
> -grumbly bowels
> 
> -nausea this morning. I threw up. (could be the supplements, though. )
> 
> -sore boobies
> 
> -last night's eating habits are the same today. I want something, make it, and can't eat it. I did eat those brownies with milk last night, though, and I can't wait 'til I can get home so I can have another one!
> 
> -I made spaghetti tonight. I usually eat two heaping plates, no lie, but I couldn't even finish one.
> 
> -I have been gassy all day today. Not much is happening, but my tummy feels gassy.
> 
> -I have this incredibly full feeling. :cry: Not fair! I like to eat. :haha:
> 
> Here's to hoping, right?

I am thinking that I was inaccurate as to my O date after looking at my chart and my FF predictor and My Days predictor. Still waiting on AF. I should start Friday, according to those apps. 

27 DPO, maybe? or maybe 10DPO:

-creamy CM
-sore boobies
-really low temp yesterday, much higher temp this morning.
-sore joints, back
-sudden dull pain in lower abdomen last night

That's all. Just waiting...


----------



## Lucky83

Lucky83 said:


> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh I LOVE this idea! My turn my turn! I don't have too much in the way of symptoms just yet, however I'll throw them out! I don't like to spot them because then excitement builds so I will realistically only put out the things that are clearly noticed. By the way- when I was pregnant with my daughter Layla...I never even knew I was pregnant until I was in the 3rd month. No symptoms! Shortly after however- morning sickness hit me.
> 
> AF is due on August 14th-10 more days!
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing...still lots of CM (BD' again hehe)
> 2 DPO: Nothing..." " " " " Gassy
> 3 DPO: Noticed some specks of blood in CM...Gassy
> 4 DPO: Tired...always feel "wet" though I am not...cervix moved up
> 5 DPO: CM is drying up...but still feel "wet"...cervix is high and closed
> 6 DPO: Low back pain (yikes!), sore throat, very little CM, cervix is high and closed, uterine twinges, *HEADACHE as of now....UGHHHHH* FYI- that headache stuck around for 5 hours
> 7 DPO: Mild low back pain, still sore throat, cervix high-firm-closed, no CM
> 
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> 
> *Adding to today: 7DPO and for the past few hours I've noticed that the "nether region" downstairs is highly sensitive? Not sure how to explain or express it, but I feel blood flow. Never noticed this as a sign before. Additionally I am NOT a breakfast person and usually always wait to have a late lunch or dinner. Today my appetite was higher and I was extremely hungry, therefore ate breakfast though it's unusual. Just thought to toss that in there so in case I AM symptom spotting, I can remind myself of these things next month :haha:
> 
> If this doesn't stick then next month I will be charting for the first time ever! I have an account with Fertility Friend now on my phone and only took temps yesterday and today and they were 98.7 and 98.4Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 8 DPO: Never thought I'd be excited about a stuffy nose but I am! Uterine twinges and still that very sensitive feeling like all the blood is pumping down there! Dull aches in uterous and low back that sometimes run into my thighs. Cervix is high- closed- firm, and CM returned a bit- light and color is clear/white and stretchy. *usually by now I have sore BB's and more pain in my ovaries which cripples me. I'm hoping it holds out because then I may have a chance at this month. The only thing that told me something was "off" when I got pregnant with my daughter 5 years ago was the lack of ovarian cyst pain which is almost all the time. Checking my cervix shows that its still high- very firm- closed and it seems to have grown in circumference and in height. Maybe my hormones are out of wack again this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Ugh...just UGH. But a happy UGH. I have been so nauseous! My lower stomach is bloated, gassy, uterus area feels full and heavy. Still having that feeling of sensitivity but it has diminished somewhat. Still no ovarian cyst pain which is awesome. CM is relatively very light and white/white in color. Let's see, BAD back pain which is usually attributed to my ovarian cysts but still nothing from them. My nipples, just those are sore and sensitive. I don't have much feeling in them since breastfeeding my kids all those years ago. They chewed on the nerves lol. So this new feeling is promising. Cervix is high, closed, firm.Click to expand...


10 DPO: Still nauseous, still no ovarian cysts, LOTS of back pain, LOTS of muscle spasms in my thighs and calves, cervix is still high and closed and firm, very little CM but when its there it is stretchy and white/clear. Sensitive nipples (which isn't my thing) very bloated and uncomfortable. No signs of AF- I can see signs of it up to 6 days before. I am due between the 12th-14th. Not sure because my period came a couple days late last month and it was originally due the 12th. I still ovulated real early I am expecting it more around the 12th.:baby:


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!

CD42 - Woke with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy.


----------



## bump2bubba

sammynashley said:


> Hi :flower:
> 
> I'm on my 4th month ttc #3 this cycle seems different to my others so trying to feel a little hopeful:)
> 
> Here's my symptoms:
> 
> 1DPO: creamy cm, cramping, backache
> 
> 2DPO: creamy cm, cervix closed
> 
> 3DPO: cramps, pressure, sharp ovary pains
> 
> 4DPO: creamy cm, metal taste,strong AF type cramps, backache
> 
> 5DPO: creamy cm, mood swings, strong cramps, drinking alot, pinching pains on the left side.
> 
> 6DPO: creamy cm, drinking a lot, cramps, sore throat
> 
> 7DPO: creamy cm, drinking a lot, frequent urination
> 
> 8DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, mood swings, cramps, backache,frequent urination, irritable
> 
> 9DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, mood swings, metal taste, cramps, fatigue, drinking a lot, irritable
> 
> 10DPO: sticky cm, rise in temperature, sensitive nipples, mood swings, cramps, fatigue, nausea
> 
> 11DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, metal taste, fatigue
> 
> 12DPO: creamy cm, sensitive nipples, metal taste, cramps, backache, fatigue, nausea, decreased appetite
> 
> 13DPO: creamy cm, cramps, backache, fatigue
> 
> 14DPO: (AF due) no sign of AF, creamy cm, sensitive nipples, mood swings, cramps, backache, fatigue, drinking a lot
> 
> 15DPO (1day late) creamy cm, sensitive nipples, cramps, fatigue, frequent urination, tender breasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

oh what dpo will you be testing?


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy.Click to expand...

Sore throat and runny nose has gone already. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there.


----------



## Nina83

Nina83 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Joining in here to keep track of symptoms.
> I'm after MC, and since the week after the Mc until today I've been having symptoms. So here goes!
> 
> 1dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, fatigue, elevated temp in evening
> 2dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, migraine, elevated temp in evening
> 3dpo- Cramps, Pelvic pain, creamy/watery CM, tired, headache
> 4dpo- Sharp pains on both sides, fatigue, elevated temp in evening, creamy/increased CM
> 5dpo- Cramps:sharp pains on sides, fatigue, creamy/increased CM, very light AF cramps here and there, regular temps in evening
> 
> 6dpo- nothing much. creamy yellowish CM. Elevated temps in evening, very dull AF cramps scattered throughout the day
> 7dpo- dip in morning temps. Nausea, pelvic pain, creamy CM, overall sluggish feelingClick to expand...
> 
> 8dpo- I couldn't sleep last night. bloated tummy and nausea. Also a neighbor upstairs decided to work out at about 1pm and we heard the "boom boom" of the training machine for about an hour +.
> I definitely had 3 hours of sleep prior to my waking though- elevated temps in morning. Major migraine- dizziness, blurred vision. Day 3 of headache. Slight cramps every now and then. Wet/creamy CM. High firm CP.Click to expand...

9dpo- nausea, bloating, extremely wet/creamy down there, normal temps in evening. 
The other day I noticed "spots" on my breasts. I asked DH if I always had them and he said yes, but now they're noticeable and more. I didn't think much of it, but later noticed this as a very early pregnancy symptom- montgomery tubercles. Last night I noticed them again, but slightly lighter.
Acne breakout. I usually have a spot here and there before AF, but right now it's ridicules. I feel like I'm in high school again. AF is due next Monday/Tuesday, so I'm not sure what to make of it.
Extreme bloating during the night. I wake up at night from my stomach being so sore from bloating, I can't sleep on my side of stomach! I thought it might be because I didn't have a BM, but I had one the other day- TMI- but everything got out.
I took some benefiber last night, might work. I woke up this morning bloatless. It gets worse through out the day though.

10dpo- nausea, light cramps here and there, acne breakout, those spots on my breasts. I seriously just want to throw up on desk and then go to sleep.

I've also been having these weird sensations in my stomach. Previous pregnancy I got the gurgles, but that was at about 14dpo when I already got a BFP. These past few days I've got a sort of "scratching" feeling every now and then inside. It's so weird.


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Update for today 10DPO:
> I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.Click to expand...
> 
> To finish off the rest of 10DPO: my pink spotting completely disappeared, my sore throat became even worse as the night went on, was sure that I was getting sick... on top of that AF-like cramps happened, I was nauseous and getting hot flashes... right before bed I went to the bathroom to find brown spotting. I was devastated and very emotional... and obviously exhausted, so I went to bed.
> 
> Today 11DPO (so far): I was about 99.99% sure that I was going to wake up to AF. She loves to arrive in the morning... but nothing. Not at all... and I still have AF cramps. So now I'm at work going to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check. No idea what to think at this point... I'm still scared that AF is going to show up :growlmad:Click to expand...

The rest of yesterday (11 DPO) I had brown spotting on and off all day so I knew I was out....

Today (12 DPO): BFN, shortly after my morning shower, AF arrived - I'm out. I must have been later than I guessed that I was.

How do we get through this? Not to sound too melodramatic, but seriously? With the exception of my careless counting this month, I've been so on top of this, doing all that I can. I get that we only really get a 20% chance each month... and I get that failure isn't the end of the world while TTC for the first time if it's under a year. But I just feel so low this month... previous months I've been more positive and ready for the next cycle, but this month I just feel defeated. I thought this was it for us... I've been wanting to be a mother since I was a little girl, as I'm sure most of you have to. :cry:

It's so defeating... I'm going to turn my original post red after I write this. I'm going to take a break from symptom hunting because I think it almost makes this more difficult. Good luck to all of you TTC, and I hope that you all get the BFPs you so greatly deserve :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> The rest of yesterday (11 DPO) I had brown spotting on and off all day so I knew I was out....
> 
> Today (12 DPO): BFN, shortly after my morning shower, AF arrived - I'm out. I must have been later than I guessed that I was.
> 
> How do we get through this? Not to sound too melodramatic, but seriously? With the exception of my careless counting this month, I've been so on top of this, doing all that I can. I get that we only really get a 20% chance each month... and I get that failure isn't the end of the world while TTC for the first time if it's under a year. But I just feel so low this month... previous months I've been more positive and ready for the next cycle, but this month I just feel defeated. I thought this was it for us... I've been wanting to be a mother since I was a little girl, as I'm sure most of you have to. :cry:
> 
> It's so defeating... I'm going to turn my original post red after I write this. I'm going to take a break from symptom hunting because I think it almost makes this more difficult. Good luck to all of you TTC, and I hope that you all get the BFPs you so greatly deserve :hugs:

I'm sorry Hun <3 
Can I ask how long you've been trying for? It is frustrating that there's only a 20% chance each month! With numbers like that it's amazing we can even conceive :/


----------



## Lucky83

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Update for today 10DPO:
> I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.Click to expand...
> 
> To finish off the rest of 10DPO: my pink spotting completely disappeared, my sore throat became even worse as the night went on, was sure that I was getting sick... on top of that AF-like cramps happened, I was nauseous and getting hot flashes... right before bed I went to the bathroom to find brown spotting. I was devastated and very emotional... and obviously exhausted, so I went to bed.
> 
> Today 11DPO (so far): I was about 99.99% sure that I was going to wake up to AF. She loves to arrive in the morning... but nothing. Not at all... and I still have AF cramps. So now I'm at work going to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check. No idea what to think at this point... I'm still scared that AF is going to show up :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of yesterday (11 DPO) I had brown spotting on and off all day so I knew I was out....
> 
> Today (12 DPO): BFN, shortly after my morning shower, AF arrived - I'm out. I must have been later than I guessed that I was.
> 
> How do we get through this? Not to sound too melodramatic, but seriously? With the exception of my careless counting this month, I've been so on top of this, doing all that I can. I get that we only really get a 20% chance each month... and I get that failure isn't the end of the world while TTC for the first time if it's under a year. But I just feel so low this month... previous months I've been more positive and ready for the next cycle, but this month I just feel defeated. I thought this was it for us... I've been wanting to be a mother since I was a little girl, as I'm sure most of you have to. :cry:
> 
> It's so defeating... I'm going to turn my original post red after I write this. I'm going to take a break from symptom hunting because I think it almost makes this more difficult. Good luck to all of you TTC, and I hope that you all get the BFPs you so greatly deserve :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hun, I know it hurts however it just gives you some insight into the symptom spotting. I know what I want as an outcome...however I won't get myself so worked up over all these symptoms because I've done it before. All I'm trying to do now is keep track of the unusual symptoms so that is AF does come and destroy my dreams- ill have notes to compare my next cycle with and not get all worked up. Take it easy and do something to de-stress yourself. Maybe the next cycle will bring you the news you want!


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy.Click to expand...
> 
> Sore throat and runny nose has gone already. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there.Click to expand...

Still CD42, no sign of AF other than slight cramping. CM is still really creamy but with thick snot like EWCM that is really stretchy!?


----------



## Starplan123

Starplan123 said:


> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starplan123 said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> I am new to this so bare with me please, I only know some of your lingo
> I've read quite a few of the threads on this and thought you's may be able to help.
> I had the Implanon in for 5 years (two separate ones) and now me and my partner have decided to try.
> I had the implanon out end of march and I have had 3 AFs since.
> I have no idea about working out when I Ovulate or anything and me and my partner decided to do it by "if it it happens, it happens" kind of way rather than counting dates etc.
> the two first AF were 34 days apart, both lasting 4 days each. My third was only 32 days and only 2 days, it was also lighter then the other 2.
> 
> I can't list my symptoms day by day I'm afraid as I have no idea what started when.
> 
> My AF this month I worked out should have been around the 21st July. But nothing.
> 
> Usually I have sore BBs around 1 week before but didn't.
> The first thing I noticed was extreme bloated ness! It was uncomfortable, but I was still going to the loo normal so wasn't constipation.
> Feeling sick on and off and dizzy came next, but haven't had any of that the past couple of days, still bloated however.
> I was getting on and off cramps but they have also stopped.
> The day I was due on, 21st, I kept having to go to the loo as it felt very "wet" (sorry if tmi) and if my AF was coming but it was just like watery discharge? Almost like egg white?
> That stayed for a few days and had to keep checking.
> Now it's seem to be very wet down there, to the point my underwear is damp.
> I've been getting regular mild headaches for the past week and I seem to have a loss in appetite? I can be absolutely starving and get half way through my dinner and physically can't eat any more?
> 
> I guess really I'm just looking for a second opinion? I've done two HPT, one on 22nd and one on 23rd and both BFN :-( I have another for tomorrow morning, as then will be 1 week late. But worried it'll be another BFN. What do you's think?
> 
> Sorry about how big this is, tried to cover everything.
> 
> Also, asmcsm, good luck! Fingers crossed for you, I've read all your threads!
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> 
> BFN this morning :cry:
> 
> Now 1 week late, I have a dull achy feeling in lower belly. Abit like period pain but very very mild?
> Last night I also had loose stools and diarrhoea last night. ??
> 
> Any idea's?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drs booked for tomorrow, Wednesday, as still no AF. Now 1 week and 2 days late.
> 
> Still have really mild dull achy feeling in tummy but comes and goes now.
> 
> Hopefully Dr will have some answers.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> So results are in from blood test on Wednesday and its BFN!!
> 
> So now 1 week and 5 days late, not pregnant so making it, currently, a 45 day cycle!! Still no signs of AF.
> 
> Everything I 'thought' I was feeling apparently was in my head.
> 
> Appointment with my Dr next week to find out what's going on because I am definitely still bloated and hardly eating! But why? That's what I want to know. And why hasn't AF showed her face?
> 
> Feeling VERY humph at the minute! :growlmad:Click to expand...

 



Thought I would give you's an update.

So I am currently on Day 57 of my cycle and getting extreeeemely annoyed with it. For as long as my AF doesn't come, the longer I have to wait for TTC. 

I'm constantly tired and very emotional, my poor DP doesn't know what to do with himself. 

The BFN on day 43 I could live with. But now still no AF. Never thought there would be a day I wished my AF would come. 

I'm still bloated, have on and off headaches and I am ALWAYS tired. I can't seem to leave the house without breakfast, and I am not a breakfast person but if I don't, I am so hungry by the time I get to work I end up eating a ridiculous amount of biscuits at my desk. 

I really hope my dr on Tuesday is going to have some answers because not sure how much more I can take. 

Me and DP were taking a laid back approach to TTC but we (when I say "we" I clearly mean "I") am really struggling with not thinking about it at the moment. 

Humph! 

So good to read on here though all the good signs for everyone!


----------



## SapphireStace

SapphireStace said:


> I'm new to this site. Glad to see soo many BFP in this thread. It keeps me hopeful. :winkwink:
> I'm going to join by adding my symptoms.
> Positive OPK 7/26- CD20. We DTD every other day from CD14 thru CD18 then every night thru 7/28.
> 
> 1-3dpo cramping, feeling bloated.
> 4dpo- same as above plus twinges in pelvic area & hot flashes. Watery cm
> 5dpo- tired, emotional, cranky, crampy, bloatyed, gassy.
> 6dpo- same as above + headache, moody & (tmi) constipated... Could be the cramp ones I'm still feeling.
> Also still feeling weird twinges, kinda of like when AF is here. She's not due for a week or more (irregular cycles ranging from 28-45 days tho)
> 7dpo- heavy feeling/bloated, hot flashes, headache, crampy/gassy, creamy cm, cp low/hardish
> 8dpo- still heavy/ bloated feeling. Decreased appetite, super thirsty, headache.
> Not much cm. low semi soft cp. Last night got a charley horse in my right leg haven't had one of those in yrs! Restless sleep, sharp pains.
> 9-10dpo- crampy, gassy, tired, moody. Headache, woke up with a runny nose. Achy hips/back. Still no appetite. Moody- little things bugging me today. Tossed and turned all night.
> 11dpo- (today 8/6). I caved and tested early this morning. Not surprised. Got a :bfn: but still no sign of :witch: Still achy and not hungry. And can't tell if metformin is causing my Lack of appetite and gas pains or if its cramps. My cycles are irregular so I'm not surprised she hasn't shown yet. Didn't sleep well last night either. Dull feeling of something down there. Not painful just present. Had a few twinges on left side. Itchy nipples?
> 12dpo- AM took FRER HPT = :bfn: Still no sign of AF. Heartburn and another restless night last night. Having that heavy feeling again, not that it ever really went away. Pains on left side. (But Ovulated from RT this time)


Feeling less hopeful... Another :bfn: but no :witch: in site.... Yet. Didn't have any spotting bit I also know not everyone gets Implantation bleeding.


----------



## Lucky83

Lucky83 said:


> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh I LOVE this idea! My turn my turn! I don't have too much in the way of symptoms just yet, however I'll throw them out! I don't like to spot them because then excitement builds so I will realistically only put out the things that are clearly noticed. By the way- when I was pregnant with my daughter Layla...I never even knew I was pregnant until I was in the 3rd month. No symptoms! Shortly after however- morning sickness hit me.
> 
> AF is due on August 14th-10 more days!
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing...still lots of CM (BD' again hehe)
> 2 DPO: Nothing..." " " " " Gassy
> 3 DPO: Noticed some specks of blood in CM...Gassy
> 4 DPO: Tired...always feel "wet" though I am not...cervix moved up
> 5 DPO: CM is drying up...but still feel "wet"...cervix is high and closed
> 6 DPO: Low back pain (yikes!), sore throat, very little CM, cervix is high and closed, uterine twinges, *HEADACHE as of now....UGHHHHH* FYI- that headache stuck around for 5 hours
> 7 DPO: Mild low back pain, still sore throat, cervix high-firm-closed, no CM
> 
> 
> To be continued...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adding to today: 7DPO and for the past few hours I've noticed that the "nether region" downstairs is highly sensitive? Not sure how to explain or express it, but I feel blood flow. Never noticed this as a sign before. Additionally I am NOT a breakfast person and usually always wait to have a late lunch or dinner. Today my appetite was higher and I was extremely hungry, therefore ate breakfast though it's unusual. Just thought to toss that in there so in case I AM symptom spotting, I can remind myself of these things next month :haha:
> 
> If this doesn't stick then next month I will be charting for the first time ever! I have an account with Fertility Friend now on my phone and only took temps yesterday and today and they were 98.7 and 98.4Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 DPO: Never thought I'd be excited about a stuffy nose but I am! Uterine twinges and still that very sensitive feeling like all the blood is pumping down there! Dull aches in uterous and low back that sometimes run into my thighs. Cervix is high- closed- firm, and CM returned a bit- light and color is clear/white and stretchy. *usually by now I have sore BB's and more pain in my ovaries which cripples me. I'm hoping it holds out because then I may have a chance at this month. The only thing that told me something was "off" when I got pregnant with my daughter 5 years ago was the lack of ovarian cyst pain which is almost all the time. Checking my cervix shows that its still high- very firm- closed and it seems to have grown in circumference and in height. Maybe my hormones are out of wack again this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: Ugh...just UGH. But a happy UGH. I have been so nauseous! My lower stomach is bloated, gassy, uterus area feels full and heavy. Still having that feeling of sensitivity but it has diminished somewhat. Still no ovarian cyst pain which is awesome. CM is relatively very light and white/white in color. Let's see, BAD back pain which is usually attributed to my ovarian cysts but still nothing from them. My nipples, just those are sore and sensitive. I don't have much feeling in them since breastfeeding my kids all those years ago. They chewed on the nerves lol. So this new feeling is promising. Cervix is high, closed, firm.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 DPO: Still nauseous, still no ovarian cysts, LOTS of back pain, LOTS of muscle spasms in my thighs and calves, cervix is still high and closed and firm, very little CM but when its there it is stretchy and white/clear. Sensitive nipples (which isn't my thing) very bloated and uncomfortable. No signs of AF- I can see signs of it up to 6 days before. I am due between the 12th-14th. Not sure because my period came a couple days late last month and it was originally due the 12th. I still ovulated real early I am expecting it more around the 12th.:baby:Click to expand...




11 DPO: Same symptoms as other days. Back
Pain is terrible. Sore BB's and sensitive nipples. Dull aching in uterus. Having this feeling that I will be out this month. I had this back pain when I had a chemical pregnancy as well. Time will tell...I don't think I'll bother testing and just wait for AF to show. I'll get all disappointed.


12 DPO: Sore bbs, very light ache in uterus, lots of back pain which is really annoying me. Insomnia kinda sucks! Oh and I woke up with heart burn. It went away and then a while later I drank some coffee and got it back again. Took a test that was A BUM test- didn't even show the control indicator line! I'll wait until AF is actually late before testing again.

13 DPO: Was nauseous this morning. Mild full aching. No other changes. Took a test and it was BFN... Just waiting for AF to show

14 DPO: still waiting for AF. Just extremely extremely bloated. No nausea. High appetite. Acne attack.


----------



## Nina83

SapphireStace said:


> SapphireStace said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this site. Glad to see soo many BFP in this thread. It keeps me hopeful. :winkwink:
> I'm going to join by adding my symptoms.
> Positive OPK 7/26- CD20. We DTD every other day from CD14 thru CD18 then every night thru 7/28.
> 
> 1-3dpo cramping, feeling bloated.
> 4dpo- same as above plus twinges in pelvic area & hot flashes. Watery cm
> 5dpo- tired, emotional, cranky, crampy, bloatyed, gassy.
> 6dpo- same as above + headache, moody & (tmi) constipated... Could be the cramp ones I'm still feeling.
> Also still feeling weird twinges, kinda of like when AF is here. She's not due for a week or more (irregular cycles ranging from 28-45 days tho)
> 7dpo- heavy feeling/bloated, hot flashes, headache, crampy/gassy, creamy cm, cp low/hardish
> 8dpo- still heavy/ bloated feeling. Decreased appetite, super thirsty, headache.
> Not much cm. low semi soft cp. Last night got a charley horse in my right leg haven't had one of those in yrs! Restless sleep, sharp pains.
> 9-10dpo- crampy, gassy, tired, moody. Headache, woke up with a runny nose. Achy hips/back. Still no appetite. Moody- little things bugging me today. Tossed and turned all night.
> 11dpo- (today 8/6). I caved and tested early this morning. Not surprised. Got a :bfn: but still no sign of :witch: Still achy and not hungry. And can't tell if metformin is causing my Lack of appetite and gas pains or if its cramps. My cycles are irregular so I'm not surprised she hasn't shown yet. Didn't sleep well last night either. Dull feeling of something down there. Not painful just present. Had a few twinges on left side. Itchy nipples?
> 12dpo- AM took FRER HPT = :bfn: Still no sign of AF. Heartburn and another restless night last night. Having that heavy feeling again, not that it ever really went away. Pains on left side. (But Ovulated from RT this time)
> 
> 
> Feeling less hopeful... Another :bfn: but no :witch: in site.... Yet. Didn't have any spotting bit I also know not everyone gets Implantation bleeding.Click to expand...

I think implantation is overrated. IMHO.
I think a lot of women think they have it, but then never return to say it was actually just AF coming. Which leads many to believe it's much more common than it actually is.
2 pregnancies and I've never had implantation bleeding.


----------



## SapphireStace

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Finally far enough along to post my notes :thumbup:
> 
> I typically have a 30 day cycle (give or take a few days) and am not sure when I ovulated this month, so based on ov symptoms and cm around the usual time, I made an educated guess as to what dpo I am...
> 
> 1-2DPO: Nothing aside from horrible acne breakouts which have been happening throughout this cycle since my "ov" day.
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramps on right lower abdomen, increased sex drive, slight nausea at night but nothing serious, gassy, creamy CM. Craving milk like crazy even though im lactose intolerant.
> 
> 4DPO: vivid dream, woke up with headache, exhausted, nauseous, creamy cm, increased sex drive, big pimple forming which is normal for AF, but usually doesn't happen for another week. More milk cravings. More urgency to pee.
> 
> 5DPO: vivid dream, BBs feel heavy/full, nauseous and light headed, AF like cramps and it's shooting down my leg, completely exhausted (falling asleep at my desk at work), BBs starting to feel tender, cranky, more milk cravings, gassy, creamy cm, pulling/pain on right and left sides, nauseous before bed.
> 
> 6DPO: vivid dream, again. nauseous when waking up, af cramps in the morning, "bubbly guts", lower belly feels heavy - hard to describe, lots of watery CM, af-like cramps again, easily crying, easily irritated/set off, BBs very sore and full, tiny bit of brown color in EWCM - implantation bleeding? I don't know.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, BBs still tender and full, extremely nauseous - had to eat a plain piece of bread to calm my stomach, lethargic, so cranky and irrational, almost crying at everything and fighting with DH. Brown spotting/yellow-ish CM, AF like cramps, tender/full BBs.
> 
> 8DPO: 2 vivid dreams last night (woke up in the middle of the night), BBs still very tender, AF like cramps, nauseous, stuffed up/sore throat. I feel like I'm getting sick... yet ANOTHER vivid dream during a nap I had because I was completely exhausted, more AF like cramps at night, lots of wet CM (a little creamy as well), nauseous while laying down to go to bed.
> 
> 9DPO: ANOTHER vivid dream... I dream sometimes, but this is getting crazy. BBs still sore/full, but not nearly as bad, gums were bleeding a lot, they do on occasion, but this was a lot... nauseous and light headed, slight headache, slight AF-like cramps, belly feels "full"? like I'm going to get AF or something, sharp pains on left side, wet cm, nauseous. I noticed before bed that boobs don't hurt as much and don't feel quite as full, so I'm starting to feel "out" this month, although nips are slightly sensitive.
> 
> 10DPO: (This morning) Vivid dream - shocking right? I caved, and took a test, BFN. I was so emotional about it. I know it's early, but I was sure that I was pregnant, so I'm feeling very down today. BBs still tender, but not as sore still, strong AF cramps in the morning and I feel like AF is going to show up any day now :nope: , tickle in throat/sick/cold feeling - I can't stop clearing my throat and dry coughing - stuffy nose. SO cranky today, everyone is driving me crazy.
> 
> That's it so far for me... I'll update as I go along. I'm supposed to get my period either the 9th, 10th, or 11th (so frustrated that I'm not sure when I O'd because it makes it difficult to keep track of)...
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Update for today 10DPO:
> I just noticed pink spotting??? :dohh: I'm really hoping this is some weirdo version of implantation bleeding, and not AF... that would make AF 5 days early if it is, so it doesn't make sense.Click to expand...
> 
> To finish off the rest of 10DPO: my pink spotting completely disappeared, my sore throat became even worse as the night went on, was sure that I was getting sick... on top of that AF-like cramps happened, I was nauseous and getting hot flashes... right before bed I went to the bathroom to find brown spotting. I was devastated and very emotional... and obviously exhausted, so I went to bed.
> 
> Today 11DPO (so far): I was about 99.99% sure that I was going to wake up to AF. She loves to arrive in the morning... but nothing. Not at all... and I still have AF cramps. So now I'm at work going to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check. No idea what to think at this point... I'm still scared that AF is going to show up :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of yesterday (11 DPO) I had brown spotting on and off all day so I knew I was out....
> 
> Today (12 DPO): BFN, shortly after my morning shower, AF arrived - I'm out. I must have been later than I guessed that I was.
> 
> How do we get through this? Not to sound too melodramatic, but seriously? With the exception of my careless counting this month, I've been so on top of this, doing all that I can. I get that we only really get a 20% chance each month... and I get that failure isn't the end of the world while TTC for the first time if it's under a year. But I just feel so low this month... previous months I've been more positive and ready for the next cycle, but this month I just feel defeated. I thought this was it for us... I've been wanting to be a mother since I was a little girl, as I'm sure most of you have to. :cry:
> 
> It's so defeating... I'm going to turn my original post red after I write this. I'm going to take a break from symptom hunting because I think it almost makes this more difficult. Good luck to all of you TTC, and I hope that you all get the BFPs you so greatly deserve :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm can totally relate... another BFN for me this morning. now i have some cramping... Feeling like AF will show anytime now. We'll get our BFPs... It's on to another Clomid round for me *sigh*


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!? BFN on Asda test at 10pm

CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed.


----------



## Yuma13

Yuma13 said:


> Yuma13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! So I've been reading all of these posts on here and I finally decided that I should hop on and see what you guys think.
> 
> I've kept track of some of my symptoms but this has been pretty crazy so bear with me.
> 
> Symptoms started last month and my period was 2 days late. Then I thought AF came but it was brownish/pink/a little red blood. It was there in the late morning and then would disappear every night. This went on for a few days. I decided that there must be no pregnancy and just kept on going. Normally my cycle is 28 days long but my "period" was only here for a few days...
> 
> My symptoms are:
> - Hot
> - Gassy
> - Achy
> - I've had cold like symptoms (Stuffy nose, sore throat)
> - I had a yellowish sticky discharge last night
> - When I laid down for bed last night I smelt a gas stove (we don't own a gas stove). It went away after a couple minutes
> - Have waves of nausea
> - Little white bumps on my areolas
> - My face has been breaking out (Not normal)
> - Back has been tingly/crampy
> - I've taken 2 tests..both BFN
> 
> How likely is this? Since I just has my "period" or whatever like a week ago would it show up on a test this soon?
> 
> I've also been irritable, feel like I'm going to cry at every little thing, my sex drive is through the roof, and I had weird pains around my bellybutton for the past few days. My stomach and pelvis area just seems "harder."Click to expand...

Update: My nipples have become crazy sore. I ate a whole can of pineapple a few nights ago at 1 in the morning because of a craving that wouldn't go away. My stuffy nose/sore throat have been better. I'm always exhausted: I went to the gym today and could barely squat 50 pounds.... normally I squat over 200. What??? I feel really happy and lovey lately. My next period is 11 days away.


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!?
> 
> CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed

CD44 - Well something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png

Makes me wonder where all those symptoms came from!? So let's begin at 8DPO - Slight heartburn, boobs sore to touch. Light cramping. Cervix is High, Medium and Closed. CM has turned to watery. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.98.


----------



## Nina83

Nina83 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Joining in here to keep track of symptoms.
> I'm after MC, and since the week after the Mc until today I've been having symptoms. So here goes!
> 
> 1dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, fatigue, elevated temp in evening
> 2dpo- Nausea, sharp pelvic pain/pubic bone, migraine, elevated temp in evening
> 3dpo- Cramps, Pelvic pain, creamy/watery CM, tired, headache
> 4dpo- Sharp pains on both sides, fatigue, elevated temp in evening, creamy/increased CM
> 5dpo- Cramps:sharp pains on sides, fatigue, creamy/increased CM, very light AF cramps here and there, regular temps in evening
> 
> 6dpo- nothing much. creamy yellowish CM. Elevated temps in evening, very dull AF cramps scattered throughout the day
> 7dpo- dip in morning temps. Nausea, pelvic pain, creamy CM, overall sluggish feelingClick to expand...
> 
> 8dpo- I couldn't sleep last night. bloated tummy and nausea. Also a neighbor upstairs decided to work out at about 1pm and we heard the "boom boom" of the training machine for about an hour +.
> I definitely had 3 hours of sleep prior to my waking though- elevated temps in morning. Major migraine- dizziness, blurred vision. Day 3 of headache. Slight cramps every now and then. Wet/creamy CM. High firm CP.Click to expand...
> 
> 9dpo- nausea, bloating, extremely wet/creamy down there, normal temps in evening.
> The other day I noticed "spots" on my breasts. I asked DH if I always had them and he said yes, but now they're noticeable and more. I didn't think much of it, but later noticed this as a very early pregnancy symptom- montgomery tubercles. Last night I noticed them again, but slightly lighter.
> Acne breakout. I usually have a spot here and there before AF, but right now it's ridicules. I feel like I'm in high school again. AF is due next Monday/Tuesday, so I'm not sure what to make of it.
> Extreme bloating during the night. I wake up at night from my stomach being so sore from bloating, I can't sleep on my side of stomach! I thought it might be because I didn't have a BM, but I had one the other day- TMI- but everything got out.
> I took some benefiber last night, might work. I woke up this morning bloatless. It gets worse through out the day though.
> 
> 10dpo- nausea, light cramps here and there, acne breakout, those spots on my breasts. I seriously just want to throw up on desk and then go to sleep.
> 
> I've also been having these weird sensations in my stomach. Previous pregnancy I got the gurgles, but that was at about 14dpo when I already got a BFP. These past few days I've got a sort of "scratching" feeling every now and then inside. It's so weird.Click to expand...

10dpo- slight nausea, tired, extremely creamy/wet down there. Mild cramps started around the afternoon, and got stronger. Full blown AF cramps started at about 17:00 and by 19:00 I was in real pain. I never even have this kind of cramping with AF. Also, the AF cramps I get are the day after I start, and more to one side. I kept checking out what was going on because I was wet, and in pain, 1+1... by about 21:00 the pain was completely gone. So confusing :(
Insomnia again. I can't take this. I need a good nights sleep!


----------



## Wizz

Hey Ladies!

I've been following this thread and have read each post which took a good few days!

1st month trying and I've experienced the following:

ovulation -a lot of CM, shooting pain in right breast, cramps. BD
1dpo -a lot of CM and cramps
2dpo -BD no symptoms
3dpo -BD no symptoms
4dpo -no symptoms
5dpo -no symptoms, was naughty so tested, negative as expected
6dpo -headache/migraine, felt sick but this maybe down to being on a ferry however I never felt I'll when I was on a boat trip a few days previously. Feeling tired but could be because it was so hot!Teary.
7dpo -no symptoms
8dpo -tested (think I'm a poas addict! ) negative
9dpo -bloated
10dpo -bloated, gassy, creamy discharge dark pink in colour, cramps. Tested negative. Period due in 3 days
11dpo -cramping on left side and browish spotting...looks like af will be here soon as I tested again and negative. Never imagined this would consume me like this. ...

Good luck to all of those who are awaiting their BFP and congrats to those who are pregnant x


----------



## SapphireStace

Good luck ladies! Those still in it.... Hope you get your BFP soon. 

I'm feeling out this round. Still BFN... And I think AF is supposed to show somewhere around 11-13. I hate irregular cycles. But since still neg tests I feel like a pos would have shown by now. :shrug: 

*my updates are on page 113*


----------



## Newlywed2012

Wizz- I feel exactly the same. This is my first month TTC and it has totally consumed me. I am that sort of personal. I have been symptom spotting too. Here are mine:

Dpo3- diarrhoea slight headache backache increased smell nausea
Dpo4- nausea, upset stomach, no diarrhoea, cloudy head, backache smells agrivating me
D6po- temp dip - cramping, upset stomach, cloudy head
8dpo- woke up major pulling / sharp spray in uterus, stomach cramps, nausea, bloated
9dpo- temp increase to 97.73, vivid dream of my throat having anaphylaxis shock, lots of watery CM
10dpo- increased urination. Bloated. Cramping. Back ache, taste buds obscuring the taste of foods, extremely tired 
11dpo-
12dpo- brown spotting, feeling sick, BFN

I will be testing again on Sunday as the small amount of brown spotting I had this mornig is now non existent and I've had no AF symptoms of cramping at all. Holding on to a small amount of hope! I have to say I was adamant I was!! I could I 'make up' this amount of symptoms!!


----------



## jelissamo

hello ladies, new here so I'll follow the guidelines and I hope my info can help someone.

I'm 9 DPO. We've been TTC for 8 months. 
at 1 DPO I thought I got a bug bite on my tummy and cervix felt swollen and hurt to try.
at 2 DPO I had more "bites" on my tummy and side and my hoo haa was sore.
at 3 DPO I started having these "bites" all over my tummy and thighs, super itchy!
at 4 DPO it hurt to sit down, super swollen cervix. I googled the "bites" and it looks like I have PUPPP. pregnant women typically get it during their 2nd trimester. 
at 5 DPO I noticed nausea and the itching and sensitive nipples and stuffy nose
I'm at 9 DPO and I still have the PUPPP and itchy/sensitive nipples, intermitten nausea and stuffy nose. the past 3 nights I've had crazy dreams. At 7 DPO I had a nightmare so scary I woke up twice! I've been all over the place emotionally too. and my gums hurt.

NEW: I'm at 13 DPO and yesterday i had nausea and gas in addition to the continuous itching.
Today I am really bloated and i've noticed my cm has changed a little. I dont have any zits (normally I get one when my AF is going to show). BUT I am having doubt, that what I've been thinking are pregnancy symptoms are really just AF symptoms. I'm going to test Thursday if my AF hasn't shown up and if that's negative then my DH will bring home an unltrasound machine and check me next week.

I'm planning on testing in a few days. My hubby thinks it's twins, Ha! If I didn't have the horrible itching and super bloated pelvis then I'd totally think my other symptoms were from Pre-AF. I'm praying for you ladies and sending sticky Baby Dust to you all!
xoxoxo


----------



## Yuma13

jelissamo said:


> hello ladies, new here so I'll follow the guidelines and I hope my info can help someone.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO. We've been TTC for 8 months.
> at 1 DPO I thought I got a bug bite on my tummy and cervix felt swollen and hurt to try.
> at 2 DPO I had more "bites" on my tummy and side and my hoo haa was sore.
> at 3 DPO I started having these "bites" all over my tummy and thighs, super itchy!
> at 4 DPO it hurt to sit down, super swollen cervix. I googled the "bites" and it looks like I have PUPPP. pregnant women typically get it during their 2nd trimester.
> at 5 DPO I noticed nausea and the itching and sensitive nipples and stuffy nose
> I'm at 9 DPO and I still have the PUPPP and itchy/sensitive nipples, intermitten nausea and stuffy nose. the past 3 nights I've had crazy dreams. At 7 DPO I had a nightmare so scary I woke up twice! I've been all over the place emotionally too. and my gums hurt.
> 
> I'm planning on testing in a few days. My hubby thinks it's twins, Ha! If I didn't have the horrible itching and super bloated pelvis then I'd totally think my other symptoms were from Pre-AF. I'm praying for you ladies and sending sticky Baby Dust to you all!
> xoxoxo

I have the itching too! It's been on my belly and my boobs for the past week I would say. It's always worse at night for me. The absolute weirdest thing! Keep us updated!


----------



## missaria

missaria said:


> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> MAJOR UPDATE!
> 
> DPO 4: Felt a lot better. Mild AF type cramps in the evening. Watery CM.
> DPO 5: Feel pretty normal. Watery CM.
> DPO 6: Mild AF type cramps very low in abdomen. Lots of creamy CM in the morning, became watery by afternoon. Was looking carefully to see if any blood in CM, but no such luck!
> DPO 7: Mild AF type cramps continue. CM with brown tinge to it in the evening.
> DPO 8: No cramps at all (bad sign?). Mild acne breakout on face. Sore muscles, especially legs. Feel tired, but when is that not the case?
> DPO 9: Extreme fatigue. Flashes of nausea. BFN on FRER. :(
> DPO 10: AF type cramps are back. BFN on FRER. Feeling very out after feeling very positive just a day or two ago :(
> DPO 11: No symptoms. Tested anyway, BFN.
> DPO 12: No symptoms.
> DPO 13: Brownish CM, believed AF was coming so put in a tampon. Took tampon out later to only find a little more brown CM.
> DPO 14: AF due today, but no AF cramps or sign of her anywhere. Tested - BFP on a FRER!Click to expand...

I got my BFP today!!


----------



## missaria

missaria said:


> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> MAJOR UPDATE!
> 
> DPO 4: Felt a lot better. Mild AF type cramps in the evening. Watery CM.
> DPO 5: Feel pretty normal. Watery CM.
> DPO 6: Mild AF type cramps very low in abdomen. Lots of creamy CM in the morning, became watery by afternoon. Was looking carefully to see if any blood in CM, but no such luck!
> DPO 7: Mild AF type cramps continue. CM with brown tinge to it in the evening.
> DPO 8: No cramps at all (bad sign?). Mild acne breakout on face. Sore muscles, especially legs. Feel tired, but when is that not the case?
> DPO 9: Extreme fatigue. Flashes of nausea. BFN on FRER. :(
> DPO 10: AF type cramps are back. BFN on FRER. Feeling very out after feeling very positive just a day or two ago :(
> DPO 11: No symptoms. Tested anyway, BFN.
> DPO 12: No symptoms.
> DPO 13: Brownish CM, believed AF was coming so put in a tampon. Took tampon out later to only find a little more brown CM.
> DPO 14: AF due today, but no AF cramps or sign of her anywhere. Tested - BFP on a FRER!Click to expand...

I got my BFP today!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations! Nice to finally see another post turn green! :)


----------



## Nina83

missaria said:


> missaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> MAJOR UPDATE!
> 
> DPO 4: Felt a lot better. Mild AF type cramps in the evening. Watery CM.
> DPO 5: Feel pretty normal. Watery CM.
> DPO 6: Mild AF type cramps very low in abdomen. Lots of creamy CM in the morning, became watery by afternoon. Was looking carefully to see if any blood in CM, but no such luck!
> DPO 7: Mild AF type cramps continue. CM with brown tinge to it in the evening.
> DPO 8: No cramps at all (bad sign?). Mild acne breakout on face. Sore muscles, especially legs. Feel tired, but when is that not the case?
> DPO 9: Extreme fatigue. Flashes of nausea. BFN on FRER. :(
> DPO 10: AF type cramps are back. BFN on FRER. Feeling very out after feeling very positive just a day or two ago :(
> DPO 11: No symptoms. Tested anyway, BFN.
> DPO 12: No symptoms.
> DPO 13: Brownish CM, believed AF was coming so put in a tampon. Took tampon out later to only find a little more brown CM.
> DPO 14: AF due today, but no AF cramps or sign of her anywhere. Tested - BFP on a FRER! Click to expand...
> 
> I got my BFP today!!Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## missaria

Thanks ladies! It was still fairly faint, so I'm hoping this is real!


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!?
> 
> CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed
> 
> CD43 - Something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png
> 
> Makes me wonder where all those symptoms came from!? So let's begin at 8DPO - Slight heartburn, boobs sore to touch. Light cramping. Cervix is High, Medium and Closed. CM has turned to watery. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.98.

CD44 - 9DPO - Sore throat, heartburn, slight nausea, sharp shooting pains in vagina, pelvic twinges. Cervix is now Low, Soft and Closed. CM is watery with greeny/yellow tinged stretchy EWCM. Temperature has risen to 37.00.


----------



## youngmommy26

*1DPO*- EWCM, mild cramping

*2DPO*- Slight EWCM but getting sticky, mild cramping

*3DPO*-Sticky CM, still light cramping

*4DPO*- Sticky CM, Sore breats, cramping stopped, frequent Urination

*5DPO*- Creamy CM, Sore Breast, Fatigue, Frequent Urination

*6DPO*- Creamy White CM, Sore Breasts, Fatigue, Frequent urination

*7DPO*- Creamy White CM, Light Cramping started again, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, dizzyness.

Will Update when I get further along, Only 7DPO today, HOPING FOR A :bfp: !


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!?
> 
> CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed
> 
> CD44 - Something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png
> 
> Makes me wonder where all those symptoms came from!? So let's begin at 8DPO - Slight heartburn, boobs sore to touch. Light cramping. Cervix is High, Medium and Closed. CM has turned to watery. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.98.
> 
> CD45 - 9DPO - Sore throat, heartburn, slight nausea, sharp shooting pains in vagina, pelvic twinges. Late afternoon I had a burning type sensation in my uterus area and lower back pain. Stomach is gurgling and bubbling. Bit gassy. Cervix is now Low, Soft and Closed. CM is watery with greeny/yellow tinged stretchy EWCM. Temperature has risen to 37.00.


CD46 - 10DPO - Sore throat, nausea, slight backache, heartburn, cramps, dizziness and tender breasts. CM is watery with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Temperature has risen to 37.03. 48 Points on Fertility Friend.


----------



## SarahS TTC 1

Hi all,

I just wanted the say that I recently found this thread and reading other people's stories has really helped me. Although I've read all the posts listed here, another month without a BFP has led me to join up myself. 

My TTC journey so far:

Originally I was on BC (the pill) for ~11/12 years when I missed a few pills and a period in Jan/Feb. Although I wasn't pregnant, my husband and I decided to start trying in March. Since then I've had 4 cycles (29, 42 :wacko:, 31 & 31 days) and an amazing amount of symptoms! I think I've finally got a regular cycle of 31 days and I'm hoping that my symptoms start to settle down.

Unfortunately my husband works shifts so I don't temp (as I'm woken in the middle of the night) and sometimes we don't even see each other for days (let alone DTD).

Assuming my cycles are regular 31 days now I'm due to ovulate on Wednesday (14th). I'm hoping that blogging will help the TTC craziness! 

After my last AF I felt really down and so I hope that I can vent here and fxd for a BFP for everybody soon.


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi Everyone. I love this thread and have just read all 125 pages lol. :) I am currently trying to conceive bubba number 2 after having my implant removed on the 1st August. I currently don't know if I have ov'd this cycle has I'm only on cd11 and did not have a AF but sporadic spotting since it was inserted and am currently waiting to see if I get a bfp or AF this cycle but if AF arrives I will definitely post my symptoms in my tww. :) Good luck and I hope every body gets their bfps. x


----------



## SapphireStace

SapphireStace said:


> I'm new to this site. Glad to see soo many BFP in this thread. It keeps me hopeful. :winkwink:
> I'm going to join by adding my symptoms.
> Positive OPK 7/26- CD20. We DTD every other day from CD14 thru CD18 then every night thru 7/28.
> 
> 1-3dpo cramping, feeling bloated.
> 4dpo- same as above plus twinges in pelvic area & hot flashes. Watery cm
> 5dpo- tired, emotional, cranky, crampy, bloatyed, gassy.
> 6dpo- same as above + headache, moody & (tmi) constipated... Could be the cramp ones I'm still feeling.
> Also still feeling weird twinges, kinda of like when AF is here. She's not due for a week or more (irregular cycles ranging from 28-35 days tho)
> 7dpo- heavy feeling/bloated, hot flashes, headache, crampy/gassy, creamy cm, cp low/hardish
> 8dpo- still heavy/ bloated feeling. Decreased appetite, super thirsty, headache.
> Not much cm. low semi soft cp. Last night got a charley horse in my right leg haven't had one of those in yrs! Restless sleep, sharp pains.
> 9-10dpo- crampy, gassy, tired, moody. Headache, woke up with a runny nose. Achy hips/back. Still no appetite. Moody- little things bugging me today. Tossed and turned all night.
> 11dpo- (today 8/6). I caved and tested early this morning. Not surprised. Got a :bfn: but still no sign of :witch: Still achy and not hungry. And can't tell if metformin is causing my Lack of appetite and gas pains or if its cramps. My cycles are irregular so I'm not surprised she hasn't shown yet. Didn't sleep well last night either. Dull feeling of something down there. Not painful just present. Had a few twinges on left side. Itchy nipples?
> 12dpo- AM took FRER HPT = :bfn: Still no sign of AF. Heartburn and another restless night last night. Having that heavy feeling again, not that it ever really went away. Pains on left side. (But Ovulated from RT this time)
> 13dpo. Today is CD 33. BFN this morning again :( Sharp pains left side and cramping. I feel like AF will show anytime now. Feeling worthless and defeated. This is so stressful. :cry: thought for sure she'd shown last night, crampy and super wet... I kept checking and nothing but clear watery cm.
> 14dpo- so far still crampy, tired, headache. Still no AF!!! Still BFN. I never thought I'd be so consumed by this process. It's all so overwhelming. Only slept well because I took something. Cm still watery but now has some stretchy w/ green/yellowish color mixed in.
> Cd35/15dpo- another BFN early morning. Late afternoon brown spotting and cramps. AF doesn't usually start brown? Cramping/bloated.
> Cd 1- :witch: showed up with a vengeance. ill be calling dr for Clomid rd #3 ;(

im out ....On to round 3 of Clomid.


----------



## Toffeebabe

Hey thanks for this thread, I have endometriosis and PCOS. Me and fiancé have been ttc for 2 years now. Recently I've had major surgery to remove a diseased and infected gallbladder. I'm not 100% sure of when I've ovulated, but since my op my periods have been regular which is unusual for me. I have lost almost 6 stone in weight and have quit smoking. However going off my calculations I ovulated on the 8th August 2013. 
0 dpo I felt fine, in a really happy mood
1 dpo thick cm like creamy, felt fine otherwise
2 dpo thick cm almost like snot (tmi), heavy boobs, mild cramping but not looking to much into that.
3 dpo nausea in the evening, came on quite quick, thick snot like cm, shooting pain in left boob behind nipple area going into armpit.
4 dpo nausea, mild cramps, feeling heavy in lower abdo, thick snot like cm in the am but thinning durning the day it's now like a water clear cm. shooting pain in left breast again, restless,. Don't want to look to much into these symptoms as i don't want to build my hopes up but I am really hopeful. My period I'd due in 10 days and I'm extremely anxious at the moment. Hoping to turn this text green in 10'days :)


----------



## youngmommy26

youngmommy26 said:


> *1DPO*- EWCM, mild cramping
> 
> *2DPO*- Slight EWCM but getting sticky, mild cramping
> 
> *3DPO*-Sticky CM, still light cramping
> 
> *4DPO*- Sticky CM, Sore breats, cramping stopped, frequent Urination
> 
> *5DPO*- Creamy CM, Sore Breast, Fatigue, Frequent Urination
> 
> *6DPO*- Creamy White CM, Sore Breasts, Fatigue, Frequent urination
> 
> *7DPO*- Creamy White CM, Light Cramping started again, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, dizzyness.
> 
> Will Update when I get further along, Only 7DPO today, HOPING FOR A :bfp: !

just doing a quick update. *8DPO-* cramping, sore boobs, fatigue, frequent urination, creamy cm Nausea in afternoon. Felt cervix, feels firm.

*9DPO-* cramping, sore boobs, fatigue, frequent urination, creamy cm, felt cervix again, feels firm, slight twinges, gassy.

I had went onto another forum site called TheBump and was trying to ask ladies about their symptoms before they got a BFP because I am going crazy over here, and the ladies on that forum site are really mean. They kept telling me that I was ignorant, shouldn't be having kids if I don't know what pregnancy symptoms feel like. I should stop trying to "self Diagnose" or expect the internet to give me answers. or whatever. Everyone seems pretty nice on here, glad I found this thread, so I can compare my symptoms with other ladies.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow that's not nice!


----------



## youngmommy26

brunettebimbo said:


> Wow that's not nice!

yeah i know, I'm new to the whole forum thing, and I have been to a few different one's myself, and I have never seen a group of women act that way towards another women who needed advice. aren't we suppose to stick together and help each other out? Another girl has asked a question about how she flew in a plane but took a couple pregnancy tests with her on the flight, the first 3 tests she took came up negative, but she bought another one from the store she was close too after she got off the plane, she had a legitimate question if X-rays or high altitude could mess up pregnancy tests. I thought it was a perfectly fine question to ask, but they just unloaded on her calling her stupid, and if these are the women breeding they fear for the future and crap...I just don't get it!


----------



## susied

Hi all! I have been watching this thread and thought I should finally post! I don't temp or do opks I just estimated O by my cycle length. (Fertility friends fertile week). 

Af was due on 11dpo but she was a no show. 

Tested on 11 dpo- negative. I did have some more cm than normal. 

On 13 dpo I had a desire to test and it was :bfp:!!! 

I had zero symptoms until this week (now I'm almost 6weeks along). 

Now at 2weeks past missed period I'm peeing all the time and when I realize I have to pee it's like I have to pee NOW! Lol. 

My boobs are not sore, no nausea, nothing! 

Ill say: I just came off bcp 6weeks ago so when I missed my period I figured my cycles were just screwy because of the pill and previous depo use. 

Also: I went to the doc to confirm last week and did blood work last week too. 

Main reason I wanted to post was to reassure you all that Sometimes no symptoms isn't a bad thing!! :)

Good luck to everyone and I wish you all a quick :bfp:!


----------



## brunettebimbo

susied said:


> Hi all! I have been watching this thread and thought I should finally post! I don't temp or do opks I just estimated O by my cycle length. (Fertility friends fertile week).
> 
> Af was due on 11dpo but she was a no show.
> 
> Tested on 11 dpo- negative. I did have some more cm than normal.
> 
> On 13 dpo I had a desire to test and it was :bfp:!!!
> 
> I had zero symptoms until this week (now I'm almost 6weeks along).
> 
> Now at 2weeks past missed period I'm peeing all the time and when I realize I have to pee it's like I have to pee NOW! Lol.
> 
> My boobs are not sore, no nausea, nothing!
> 
> Ill say: I just came off bcp 6weeks ago so when I missed my period I figured my cycles were just screwy because of the pill and previous depo use.
> 
> Also: I went to the doc to confirm last week and did blood work last week too.
> 
> Main reason I wanted to post was to reassure you all that Sometimes no symptoms isn't a bad thing!! :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone and I wish you all a quick :bfp:!

Congratulations!!

Thanks for this post. I came off BCP on 24th June. Had a light bleed 26-27th and have had nothing since. This is the longest cycle ever so your post gives me a little bit of hope even with my temperature dip!


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!?
> 
> CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed
> 
> CD44 - Something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png
> 
> Makes me wonder where all those symptoms came from!? So let's begin at 8DPO - Slight heartburn, boobs sore to touch. Light cramping. Cervix is High, Medium and Closed. CM has turned to watery. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.98.
> 
> CD45 - 9DPO - Sore throat, heartburn, slight nausea, sharp shooting pains in vagina, pelvic twinges. Late afternoon I had a burning type sensation in my uterus area and lower back pain. Stomach is gurgling and bubbling. Bit gassy. Cervix is now Low, Soft and Closed. CM is watery with greeny/yellow tinged stretchy EWCM. Temperature has risen to 37.00. 40 Points on Fertility Friend.
> 
> CD46 - 10DPO - Sore throat, nausea, slight backache, heartburn, cramps, dizziness and tender breasts. CM is watery with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Temperature has risen to 37.03. 48 Points on Fertility Friend.

CD47 - 11DPO - Sore throat, nausea, bloated, cramps, dizziness, headache and tender breasts. Most symptoms had gone by midday. CM is creamy with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Massive temperature drop today to 36.76. 56 points on Fertility Friend. Feeling majorly down and really tearful today. I know I'm out. I just wish this long ass cycle would end :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

1-3 dpo nothing much really thick cm
4-5 dpo intense cramping and achey feeling! lots of creamy cm!
6 dpo more cramps, tired and sore boobs!


----------



## Hazybaby84

brunettebimbo said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!?
> 
> CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed
> 
> CD44 - Something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/null_zps380bcd80.png
> 
> Makes me wonder where all those symptoms came from!? So let's begin at 8DPO - Slight heartburn, boobs sore to touch. Light cramping. Cervix is High, Medium and Closed. CM has turned to watery. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.98.
> 
> CD45 - 9DPO - Sore throat, heartburn, slight nausea, sharp shooting pains in vagina, pelvic twinges. Late afternoon I had a burning type sensation in my uterus area and lower back pain. Stomach is gurgling and bubbling. Bit gassy. Cervix is now Low, Soft and Closed. CM is watery with greeny/yellow tinged stretchy EWCM. Temperature has risen to 37.00. 40 Points on Fertility Friend.
> 
> CD46 - 10DPO - Sore throat, nausea, slight backache, heartburn, cramps, dizziness and tender breasts. CM is watery with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Temperature has risen to 37.03. 48 Points on Fertility Friend.
> 
> CD47 - 11DPO - Sore throat, nausea, bloated, cramps, dizziness, headache and tender breasts. Most symptoms had gone by midday. CM is creamy with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Massive temperature drop today to 36.76. 56 points on Fertility Friend. Feeling majorly down and really tearful today. I know I'm out. I just wish this long ass cycle would end :cry:Click to expand...

Hi brunettebimbo. I was just wondering if you could possibly tell me was the yellowy/green ewcm really tiny amounts and similar to snot at all? Its just I have had this happen to me over the last two days as well as over symptoms, I have no idea if I have ovulated since its only been 12 days since my implant was removed and I am trying to take everything with a pinch of salt because I know many women have experienced pregnancy like symptoms post removal for a month or two after but even for me this and a couple of over things like a tender heavy uterus and feeling swollen down below are all new to me! It feels extremely different and weird to me at the moment.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes it looks like you've blown your nose when you have a sinus infection!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Thank you, I really wish I knew where I am in my cycle right now I'm hoping that this could be a good sign! I have read today of ladies getting their bfp with that colour ewcm. So who knows! Here's wishing us both lots of baby dust!


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Idk where I'm at DPO but these are the symptoms I've been experiencing the past 2 weeks:
*increased appetite
*very bizarre dreams
*very tired all day (way more than usual)
*very moody
*Slight darkening around nipples
And I know most of these are also symptoms of AF but I'm hoping it will be a BFP
Also, I did see a light period like discharge but only once and than it was gone.
I took a home pregnancy test 2 days ago and got BFN :( but I know it could have been too early for a more accurate result. I just couldn't wait, but if AF doesn't come with the next couple weeks I will try, try again.


----------



## susied

Thanks! Hang in there! :)


----------



## MishishMosh

I am currently 3DPO if my math/charting serves me well. 

*1DPO - So far I've had swollen tonsil/sore throat. 
*2-3DPO - Swollen tonsil/sore throat, I have been so bloated and gassy that my husband is now scared of my little butt. I am also very thin and I look like I was just in a eating competition. SOOOOOO bloated. 
*3DPO - Tonight I have been feeling pressure like I have to toot (TMI SORRY) but no gas. Very full feeling down there. Backpain, headaches, and non AF cramps seem to come and go since O day.


----------



## youngmommy26

youngmommy26 said:


> youngmommy26 said:
> 
> 
> *1DPO*- EWCM, mild cramping
> 
> *2DPO*- Slight EWCM but getting sticky, mild cramping
> 
> *3DPO*-Sticky CM, still light cramping
> 
> *4DPO*- Sticky CM, Sore breats, cramping stopped, frequent Urination
> 
> *5DPO*- Creamy CM, Sore Breast, Fatigue, Frequent Urination
> 
> *6DPO*- Creamy White CM, Sore Breasts, Fatigue, Frequent urination
> 
> *7DPO*- Creamy White CM, Light Cramping started again, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, dizzyness.
> 
> Will Update when I get further along, Only 7DPO today, HOPING FOR A :bfp: !
> 
> just doing a quick update. *8DPO-* cramping, sore boobs, fatigue, frequent urination, creamy cm Nausea in afternoon. Felt cervix, feels firm.
> 
> *9DPO-* cramping, sore boobs, fatigue, frequent urination, creamy cm, felt cervix again, feels firm, slight twinges, gassy.
> 
> I had went onto another forum site called TheBump and was trying to ask ladies about their symptoms before they got a BFP because I am going crazy over here, and the ladies on that forum site are really mean. They kept telling me that I was ignorant, shouldn't be having kids if I don't know what pregnancy symptoms feel like. I should stop trying to "self Diagnose" or expect the internet to give me answers. or whatever. Everyone seems pretty nice on here, glad I found this thread, so I can compare my symptoms with other ladies.Click to expand...

10DPO today- cramping still! sore boobs, fatigue "slept 10 hours last night!" frequent urination, a lot of white creamy cm, cervix still feels firm. Can your cervix feel firm, but still be pregnant?


----------



## Flower15

Flower15 said:


> After promising myself I'd take a laid back approach to ttc and the tww, I'm managing to overanalyse every single symptom. I hate saying I've had this and that for AF to come and me to feel silly, but think il jot them down anyway haha, so here goes,
> 
> 3 dpo - woke up with headache that lasted all day, blood streaked CM
> 4 dpo - lots of cm, lower back cramps, AF type cramps
> 5 dpo - headache, feeling moody and irritable, nausea, diarrhoea (TMI, think Ive got a stomach bug :( )
> 6 dpo - Tiredness (but DD gets up super early!), sore throat
> 7 dpo - 10dpo - nothing really to note. Cm started drying up as it does prior to ovulation
> 11 dpo - breasts started leaking. This has happened since I had DD 19 months ago almost. Took a test BFN. Lots of thick white cm.
> 12 dpo - AF cramps, PMT symptoms - moody, tired. Feel like AF will be coming next few days.
> 13 dpo - Tearful, more tired than usual, backache, feel like AF is on its way!
> 
> These are all probably just coincidental. I had my implant removed cycle before last so it's probably just my body readjusting but will continue to update.
> 
> Good luck everyone :) x

Started to get lots of watery CM today like when I was pregnant with DD and my breasts started leaking again. Just took a pregnancy test and BFP! In shock!!


----------



## kiahs_wife

ok, so me and DH 1st month TTC since DS was born 15 months ago!
I have been charting BBT, using OPKs and think we got the timing perfect:thumbup:

1dpo:watery cm nothing else to note

2dpo:sore back**really exhausted**weird dull ache in uterine area-kinda heavy and pulling**ate pasta for dinner and about 10 mins after had awful diarrhea cramps and had to run to loo (sorry tmi!)

3dpo:cramps continued all day**reduced creamy cm**mild heart burn in evening**sore from shoulders all way down my back**thirsty and hungrier than normal-PMS?**Noticed veins in bbs and legs really prominent**sensitive nips**Gas and burping

4dpo:Had two disturbing vivid dreams last night**hardly any cm**achy back remains**sore side bbs and nips**woke up exhausted and could have slept a lot longer**

Could all be in my head though so trying not to get hopes up as still very early days! update tomorrow...Sticky Baby dust to all!:hugs:


----------



## Toffeebabe

Hey thanks for this thread, I have endometriosis and PCOS. Me and fiancé have been ttc for 2 years now. Recently I've had major surgery to remove a diseased and infected gallbladder. I'm not 100% sure of when I've ovulated, but since my op my periods have been regular which is unusual for me. I have lost almost 6 stone in weight and have quit smoking. However going off my calculations I ovulated on the 8th August 2013. 
0 dpo I felt fine, in a really happy mood
1 dpo thick cm like creamy, felt fine otherwise
2 dpo thick cm almost like snot (tmi), heavy boobs, mild cramping but not looking to much into that.
3 dpo nausea in the evening, came on quite quick, thick snot like cm, shooting pain in left boob behind nipple area going into armpit.
4 dpo nausea, mild cramps, feeling heavy in lower abdo, thick snot like cm in the am but thinning durning the day it's now like a water clear cm. shooting pain in left breast again, restless,. Don't want to look to much into these symptoms as i don't want to build my hopes up but I am really hopeful. My period I'd due in 10 days and I'm extremely anxious at the moment. Hoping to turn this text green in 10'days just a quick update my period is due in 8 days yesterday I vomited 3 times and ruined a little more than normal. I have cramps and terrible aching pains in my liver back and down my legs feels like I'm comming down with. Cold. I feel like I've got a boulder in the pit of my stomach. My snot like cm has now gone watery and my partner seems to think my cervix is harder nd more higher up. Does no one else think I may be pregnant. I'm still really anxious, would appreciate someone's input on all this xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

1-3 dpo nothing much really thick cm
4-5 dpo intense cramping and achey feeling! lots of creamy cm!
6 dpo more cramps, tired and sore boobs!


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Everyone. Just jumping in and hoping to turn my text green and not red :)
> 
> I've no idea where I am in regards to DPO. I haven't had a positive OPK but I didn't when I conceived my son either.
> 
> I'm on CD38. Usually 28-32 days.
> 
> So far I've had -
> 
> *Waves of nausea
> *Heartburn
> *Tender boobs but only in the last 2 days
> *Stabbing type cramps
> *Spotting CD15 and CD20 (Never happened before)
> *Diarrhoea
> *Cramps
> *Dizziness (Doctor diagnosed Labrynthitis)
> *Bloated
> *Increased Appetite
> *Constipation
> *Gassy
> *Sore Throat
> *Irritable
> *Insomnia
> *Tearful
> *Horrible taste in mouth
> *Bleeding gums
> 
> These have been on and off since CD15
> 
> Since CD31 my CM has been creamy and cervix has been High, Medium and Closed since CD33 was High, Firm and closed CD31-32
> 
> Temperature on CD36 was 36.60 then CD37 it went to 36.86 then CD38 it went to 36.99. I'm not sure if temperatures are relevant or not?
> 
> Update -
> 
> 
> CD39 I have experienced -
> 
> *Heartburn
> *Extremely tired although had a late night
> *Off food.
> * :sex: felt uncomfortable
> *BFN on IC
> 
> My temperature has risen again to 37.09 and my cervix is High, Firm and Closed.
> 
> 
> CD40 - Woke dizzy and feeling slightly nauseous. I have a bit of backache. I'm not in a good place emotionally today. I have never in my life had a cycle this long :( I'm just hoping and praying that a BFP is behind it!
> 
> Temperature has dipped to 36.83. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. CM is creamy with a little bit of cloudy EWCM.
> 
> Sore throat towards the end of the day and boobs sore behind my nipples.
> 
> CD41 - Woke dizzy. Tossed and turned all night. Took a Superdrug test - BFN.
> Cervix is High, Firm and Closed with creamy CM. Temperature risen to 36.87.
> Towards the end of the day I had a sore throat, sore boobs and I feel like I'm going to get thrush :( Bloated, my clothes feel tight but that could be down to my greediness!
> 
> CD42 - Woke at 6am with a sore throat and a bit of a runny nose. Cervix is High, Firm and Closed. Temperature has risen again to 36.95. CM is creamy. By 8am sore throat and runny nose had gone. Boobs are really sore. Having some sort of cramping, not painful but I know they are there. Towards the end of the day CM was still creamy but had a thick snot like clump of very stretchy EWCM!?
> 
> CD43 - Not much to report. Little bit of heartburn. Boobs still slightly sore. Headache on and off. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.96. Cervix is Medium, Firm and Closed
> 
> CD44 - Something weird happened with my FF chart this morning. I was adamant that I ovulated on CD15 or CD20 and that I had charted wrong. Turns out not. I'm now only 8DPO and AF is due a week today!
> 
> Makes me wonder where all those symptoms came from!? So let's begin at 8DPO - Slight heartburn, boobs sore to touch. Light cramping. Cervix is High, Medium and Closed. CM has turned to watery. Temperature has slightly risen to 36.98.
> 
> CD45 - 9DPO - Sore throat, heartburn, slight nausea, sharp shooting pains in vagina, pelvic twinges. Late afternoon I had a burning type sensation in my uterus area and lower back pain. Stomach is gurgling and bubbling. Bit gassy. Cervix is now Low, Soft and Closed. CM is watery with greeny/yellow tinged stretchy EWCM. Temperature has risen to 37.00. 40 Points on Fertility Friend.
> 
> CD46 - 10DPO - Sore throat, nausea, slight backache, heartburn, cramps, dizziness and tender breasts. CM is watery with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Temperature has risen to 37.03. 48 Points on Fertility Friend.
> 
> CD47 - 11DPO - Sore throat, nausea, bloated, cramps, dizziness, headache and tender breasts. Most symptoms had gone by midday. CM is creamy with a little yellowy/green EWCM. Cervix is High, Soft and Closed. Massive temperature drop today to 36.76. 56 points on Fertility Friend. Feeling majorly down and really tearful today. I know I'm out. I just wish this long ass cycle would end :cry:​

Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal.


----------



## Roxybaba

My heart skipped a beat when I read you lost you son at 18w4d last Aug. We lost our baba girl Andrea at 18w4d n June. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kiddz1

Love this thread! Thank you Jelly Bean for creating it!

I'm 8/9 dpo. 11 days past trigger shot. Over 1 yr of TTC #2. 3 eggs were released so we are praying for BFP!

1dpo: CM and lower abdomen pain
2dpo: CM and lower abdomen pain
3dpo: CM, headache, fatigue
4-6dpo: Had ruptured cysts so my symptoms were not the norm
7dpo: CM, very tired, cramping off and on, full feeling in abdomen
8dpo: 7 + top of breasts tender, nausea after dinner, slept 10 hrs...BFN
9dpo: top of breast very tender, bloated can't wear jeans, very tired, tiny pains in abdomen...BFN

WILL KEEP POSTED!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi again ladies, so I had one day of so called AF which was extremely light and have had nothing yesterday or today. I'm actually thinking of testing tomoz. Still having symptoms and actually today my glands are up a treat. Am I just holding on to a dream and is it possible to have a medium flow for a day and still even be pregnant. I know it sounds ridiculous but my period is normally the same way month and I haven't even had AF symptoms. Ahhh driving myself mad!


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

I have no idea what dpo I am. I'm on cd 20. I've been having on and off very light pink spotting. BIG increase in appetite, break outs, & white cm. 

*fingers crossed for us all*


----------



## mayb_baby

Jumping in
My pregnancy/TTC background:
I had a MC at 8 weeks in Jan 2010 
I had my son December 24th 2010 :D
I had LEEP surgery to remove pre cancer cells August 2011 and again Feb 2012

As to now I think I am 5/6DPO. I had a positive OPK on the 7th, this is cycle number 2. 
1dpo: 
2dpo: 
3dpo: sore boobs, nausea, bloated skin has broke out
4dpo: a faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry
5dpo: v.faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen
6dpo: hungry, peeing frequently, on off cramps, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen 
7dpo: spots and 2 clear BFNs


Not testing again until Friday so I will be 8-9dpo


----------



## Raisinet

Raisinet said:


> I've been obsessing and reading this thread like crazy so I thought I'd join in :p
> I'm very new to this so please bare with me :shy:
> I've been TTC for 3 months now, well TTC actively for 2
> 
> My cycle is 24-28 days and as of now 8dpo(estimate of suspected ovulation)
> Here are my symptoms (Sorry if TMI) <= consider this your warning :winkwink:
> 
> 1dpo: cervix is about medium-hard(more medium?)feels closed. Less cm than yest. kinda sticky but white and thicker than yest.light cramps mostly on left side. I felt a cpl of pinches on left side above pelvis.I feel fat and bloated. Low flowing feeling.
> 
> 2dpo:decreased thicker cm. Cervix is medium high feels softer than yest but closed. I think I ovulated wed-thurs(prob thurs. I had major cramps yest.which makes me think i ovulated. I feel better today.
> 
> 3dpo:Feel much better! cervix felt pretty soft and high.
> 
> 4dpo: cervix feels pretty soft but not extremely but I'm pretty dry. I'm pretty gassy but i think thats from swallowing a lot of air. Kinda crampy like af. Lower back pain. Skin break out. Vivid weird dream
> 
> 5dpo: I have light constant cramps. I have little cm and its thick like creamy then it progressed over the day with thick creamy but a little was globby clear a stretched like 1-2 inches . My cervix is about a pointer finger deep and feels soft but firm?? I know.. I feel like im having period cramps. Today way more than yest. Cramping mostly on the left, comes and goes. Earlier it was on both sides. Lower back pain.The sides of my boobs(ribs,underarms) hurt when i press against them. Cervix feels kinda velvety but i did read that thats what a pregnant cervix feels like n i might just be convincing myself of that or i never really thought of the texture before.Hungry but feel too full to eat.Stuffy nose at 10pm for about an hour. Thirsty. Constipated. Skin break out.
> 
> 6dpo: At 12:00am I had craving for vegetables and made brussel sprouts.Sneeze attack 9-10am. Really getting impatient...I want to poas but i know that will be a waste. My cm is white milky texture but a little thicker than milk and increased since yesterday. No cramps this morning but started around 6pm(thru 1am) after farting alot the cramps subsided :haha: (sorry). armpits still little tender, sort of feels swollen. Btw: NEVER had the armpit thing before... 3:30pm Cervix is back hard again and somewhat low-med. Still feels velvety. My cm was a mixture of dry feeling only a little bit cm less than this morning Cm- less than this morning kinda dry, sticky, had a little(pencil tip or 2) glob of clear stuff. 3:57 a few sharp pains on the right side near suspected ovary(maybe a little left of it nearer to bellybutton) lasting a second each time but in knocking pains(the best I can do to decribe it.), kinda hurts enough to make me cringe. Very irritated. I just had the urge to cry. Thirsty, not the whole day tho. Gassy. Bloated. Vivid weird dream. Having trouble sleeping. Disrupted sleep.
> 
> 7dpo: Sneeze attack in the morning. Armpits still a little tender. Cm white,sticky, peaky, still kinda stretches. Cervix: still velvety, soft, under nail deep(first knuckle).Cervix feels less velvety and hard now:(.Boobs maybe a little fuller?Had gas last night and i think thats what made my belly cramps. Vivid dreams. Spouts of sudden thirst. Haven't been sleeping well for awhile. Feel like my period is about to start. Past few days I have had sharp pains/twinges in breast(imagination?)I definitely had them in stomach. Fried eggplant spaghetti tasted like feet(I usually love it but it tasted weird but could be because i didnt make it?) 11:40 starting to have cramps(maybe gas from spaghetti?)Strange stabbing in forehead first on left then on right. At 11:59pm stabbing pain right lower back. Can't sleep.
> 
> 8dpo: 1:16 am Sharp pain in uterus area lasting only a second. Lower back ache. Bloated. Shooting pains right side in uterus area lasting a few seconds.
> 
> Still working on day 8 since it is 1:20am. Still can't sleep :growlmad:
> I have had nausea a few mornings during this time but i didn't chart it for some reason. Note: Never had side boob/underarm pain before AF ever. Could be AF but feels different. Although, I'll probably say that every 2WW :blush: I hate the 2WW I tend to over analyze every little thing that is happening with my body :dohh:
> 
> Gonna try to get some sleep now...
> 
> Good luck everyone!!! Praying for :bfp: for all of us soon!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I would write all of my "ghost" symptoms but I realize I probably was over analyzing everything. I got my :bfn: on the 10th and another on the 14th.

That :witch:showed up on cd 27 :cry:

Hopefully I will have better luck this time. Gotta stay positive to get a positive!


----------



## Raisinet

I only see my dh on weekends so its hard for us to time bd'ing. This weekend is looking promising as long as I "O" on the 12th as usual. So :dust: to us all still trying!! And Big Fat Congrats to all whom have succeeded getting they're BFP's!! 

I just found out 2 friends of mine in the navy have recently gotten pregnant with out trying or really wanting to. They were getting ready to deploy and had to take an hpt just in case and BOOM they're preggo. Don't get me wrong I'm happy for them but I wanna be fat with them :cry: 

I will only have 2 more times to try before DH leaves for 6 months :growlmad:


----------



## Raisinet

Raisinet said:


> I only see my dh on weekends so its hard for us to time bd'ing. This weekend is looking promising as long as I "O" on the 12th as usual.

I meant to say Cd 12 :blush:







Also, I'm not quite sure how to turn old posts Red/Green :wacko:


----------



## kiddz1

kiddz1 said:


> Love this thread! Thank you Jelly Bean for creating it!
> 
> I'm 8/9 dpo. 11 days past trigger shot. Over 1 yr of TTC #2. 3 eggs were released so we are praying for BFP!
> 
> 1dpo: CM and lower abdomen pain
> 2dpo: CM and lower abdomen pain
> 3dpo: CM, headache, fatigue
> 4-6dpo: Had ruptured cysts so my symptoms were not the norm
> 7dpo: CM, very tired, cramping off and on, full feeling in abdomen
> 8dpo: 7 + top of breasts tender, nausea after dinner, slept 10 hrs...BFN
> 9dpo: top of breast very tender, bloated can't wear jeans, very tired, tiny pains in abdomen...BFN
> 
> WILL KEEP POSTED!

9/10dpo: Breasts less tender, cm dry, CRAMPING!!! PLease NO AF!!!! UGH!


----------



## jelissamo

jelissamo said:


> hello ladies, new here so I'll follow the guidelines and I hope my info can help someone.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO. We've been TTC for 8 months.
> at 1 DPO I thought I got a bug bite on my tummy and cervix felt swollen and hurt to try.
> at 2 DPO I had more "bites" on my tummy and side and my hoo haa was sore.
> at 3 DPO I started having these "bites" all over my tummy and thighs, super itchy!
> at 4 DPO it hurt to sit down, super swollen cervix. I googled the "bites" and it looks like I have PUPPP. pregnant women typically get it during their 2nd trimester.
> at 5 DPO I noticed nausea and the itching and sensitive nipples and stuffy nose
> I'm at 9 DPO and I still have the PUPPP and itchy/sensitive nipples, intermitten nausea and stuffy nose. the past 3 nights I've had crazy dreams. At 7 DPO I had a nightmare so scary I woke up twice! I've been all over the place emotionally too. and my gums hurt.
> 
> NEW: I'm at 13 DPO and yesterday i had nausea and gas in addition to the continuous itching.
> Today I am really bloated and i've noticed my cm has changed a little. I dont have any zits (normally I get one when my AF is going to show). BUT I am having doubt, that what I've been thinking are pregnancy symptoms are really just AF symptoms. I'm going to test Thursday if my AF hasn't shown up and if that's negative then my DH will bring home an unltrasound machine and check me next week.
> 
> I'm planning on testing in a few days. My hubby thinks it's twins, Ha! If I didn't have the horrible itching and super bloated pelvis then I'd totally think my other symptoms were from Pre-AF. I'm praying for you ladies and sending sticky Baby Dust to you all!
> xoxoxo

So I got impatient again and I tested this morning instead of tomorrow, but I got a light second line! It's just like with my first pregnancy, so I'll get blood work to confirm and see how my hcg is doing. 
I had morning insomnia again this morning, uhhh! 
Yesterday I was super bloated and moody. So it could have gone either way.
This morning I had tight pulling in my pelvic region when I would switch from one side to the other in bed. I hope my info helps someone. xoxoxo and I'm praying for all you ladies!


----------



## kiddz1

kiddz1 said:


> kiddz1 said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread! Thank you Jelly Bean for creating it!
> 
> I'm 8/9 dpo. 11 days past trigger shot. Over 1 yr of TTC #2. 3 eggs were released so we are praying for BFP!
> 
> 1dpo: CM and lower abdomen pain
> 2dpo: CM and lower abdomen pain
> 3dpo: CM, headache, fatigue
> 4-6dpo: Had ruptured cysts so my symptoms were not the norm
> 7dpo: CM, very tired, cramping off and on, full feeling in abdomen
> 8dpo: 7 + top of breasts tender, nausea after dinner, slept 10 hrs...BFN
> 9dpo: top of breast very tender, bloated can't wear jeans, very tired, tiny pains in abdomen...BFN
> 
> WILL KEEP POSTED!
> 
> 9/10dpo: Breasts less tender, cm dry, CRAMPING!!! PLease NO AF!!!! UGH!Click to expand...

:cry:
I had a spot show up today. I am not sure what to think at this point.


----------



## mommy2maddox

Hi there! I'm brand new to this BnB but I have been watching this thread for the past three days. I'd like to add to it if that is ok. 

I'm on CD 29. I *think* my O day was July 30th but not certain. (usually 14-16 days in). I had a CP in November which was my 4th m/c in the last 15 years. Really, REALLY hoping for a BFP soon. 

6DPO- Super nauseous, really bad headache, acne, sore throat, really dizzy, sleeplessness, exhaustion, increased CM, weepy, Bloating, Gassy, ovarian twinges, backache.

7DPO- Nausea increasing, really bad HA, stuffy/runny nose, bad sore throat (feels like strep to me), dizzy, sleeplessness, exhaustion, bloating, gassy, backache NEW SX: heaviness/fullness, sore muscles, pronounced veins on legs, anxious, constipation, frequent urination, dry CM.

8DPO-same as above but NEW: spotting, increased appetite, hot flashes/chills, increased sense of smell, dry mouth/increased thirst, I feel pregnant, mild cramps, pressure. 

9DPO- So this day I suddenly started getting zings in my breasts (right primarily). Not breast pain, not swollen breasts, just this zip/zap/twinge/shocking feeling through them. Sore nipples, pulling/pinching/twinges in abdomen, weird but increased saliva but super dry mouth. I feel like I need to just drink a gallon of cold water in one sitting. I'm so thirsty! Other symptoms from 6-8DPO remain. 

10DPO- Went to the doctor today because I swear I have strep and I just had it back in July. Rapid strep was negative so Dr. put me on Tylenol and Benadryl to help dry up my mucus and relieve the throat pain. Same symptoms 6-9DPO but had diarrhea once today. Constipation returned after. Food aversion, nausea is still increasing, cannot sleep for the life of me, so dizzy, zaps in breasts, very yellow pee.

11DPO-super worried now because I have PMS like cramping (not as bad as normal though). Also- heaviness, sore muscles (legs), backache, tingling breasts, anxiety, bad headache, nausea that won't quit, sore throat, increased sense of smell, stuffy nose, dry mouth and crazy thirst. DEcreased appetite. Took a HPT (dollar store) and it was a super :bfn: . Feeling deflated. 

12DPO- DH went to Houston :plane: for a week for work. same symptoms but cramps are still there and I'm moody and irritable. No patience. :hissy:

13DPO- Bloating, gassy, sore muscles, butterfly feeling in abdomen, sore legs, backache, tingling breasts, itchy breasts, moody, irritable, increased saliva, increased sense of smell, metallic taste in mouth, stuffy nose, can't sleep, SO exhausted, dry CM, frequent urination, that dang nausea. 

14DPO- AF due today. Butterflies in abdomen, headache, sore throat, increased saliva but super thirsty, stuffy nose, exhaustion, dry CM, frequent urination, strong smelling urine, nausea. ALSO...tips of nipples have a white look to them, like when breast feeding. does that make sense?

15DPO- AF a day late. Bloating, gassy, cramping, flutters in abdomen, backache, feel like I'm in a fog, lazy, pronounced veins (and I *think* my breast veins are becoming more pronounced), I finally slept last night but I don't feel well rested, breasts are tender and sensitive, I feel HAPPY even though I am exhausted. Decreased appetite. 

I'm scared to death to test at this point because I can't tell if AF wants to come or not. Normally, I start showing very light, pinkish-brown spotting the day or two before AF arrives but all I see is nada! Wore a light tampon yesterday in case and normally when AF is coming, it will come out with some bleeding but it was stark white yesterday.


----------



## BaniVani

Wishing all the best during your pregnancy!!!!!!
____________________________________:baby::baby::baby::baby:


jelissamo said:


> jelissamo said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, new here so I'll follow the guidelines and I hope my info can help someone.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO. We've been TTC for 8 months.
> at 1 DPO I thought I got a bug bite on my tummy and cervix felt swollen and hurt to try.
> at 2 DPO I had more "bites" on my tummy and side and my hoo haa was sore.
> at 3 DPO I started having these "bites" all over my tummy and thighs, super itchy!
> at 4 DPO it hurt to sit down, super swollen cervix. I googled the "bites" and it looks like I have PUPPP. pregnant women typically get it during their 2nd trimester.
> at 5 DPO I noticed nausea and the itching and sensitive nipples and stuffy nose
> I'm at 9 DPO and I still have the PUPPP and itchy/sensitive nipples, intermitten nausea and stuffy nose. the past 3 nights I've had crazy dreams. At 7 DPO I had a nightmare so scary I woke up twice! I've been all over the place emotionally too. and my gums hurt.
> 
> NEW: I'm at 13 DPO and yesterday i had nausea and gas in addition to the continuous itching.
> Today I am really bloated and i've noticed my cm has changed a little. I dont have any zits (normally I get one when my AF is going to show). BUT I am having doubt, that what I've been thinking are pregnancy symptoms are really just AF symptoms. I'm going to test Thursday if my AF hasn't shown up and if that's negative then my DH will bring home an unltrasound machine and check me next week.
> 
> I'm planning on testing in a few days. My hubby thinks it's twins, Ha! If I didn't have the horrible itching and super bloated pelvis then I'd totally think my other symptoms were from Pre-AF. I'm praying for you ladies and sending sticky Baby Dust to you all!
> xoxoxo
> 
> So I got impatient again and I tested this morning instead of tomorrow, but I got a light second line! It's just like with my first pregnancy, so I'll get blood work to confirm and see how my hcg is doing.
> I had morning insomnia again this morning, uhhh!
> Yesterday I was super bloated and moody. So it could have gone either way.
> This morning I had tight pulling in my pelvic region when I would switch from one side to the other in bed. I hope my info helps someone. xoxoxo and I'm praying for all you ladies!Click to expand...


----------



## mommy2maddox

Congrats! So exciting!! 



jelissamo said:


> jelissamo said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, new here so I'll follow the guidelines and I hope my info can help someone.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO. We've been TTC for 8 months.
> at 1 DPO I thought I got a bug bite on my tummy and cervix felt swollen and hurt to try.
> at 2 DPO I had more "bites" on my tummy and side and my hoo haa was sore.
> at 3 DPO I started having these "bites" all over my tummy and thighs, super itchy!
> at 4 DPO it hurt to sit down, super swollen cervix. I googled the "bites" and it looks like I have PUPPP. pregnant women typically get it during their 2nd trimester.
> at 5 DPO I noticed nausea and the itching and sensitive nipples and stuffy nose
> I'm at 9 DPO and I still have the PUPPP and itchy/sensitive nipples, intermitten nausea and stuffy nose. the past 3 nights I've had crazy dreams. At 7 DPO I had a nightmare so scary I woke up twice! I've been all over the place emotionally too. and my gums hurt.
> 
> NEW: I'm at 13 DPO and yesterday i had nausea and gas in addition to the continuous itching.
> Today I am really bloated and i've noticed my cm has changed a little. I dont have any zits (normally I get one when my AF is going to show). BUT I am having doubt, that what I've been thinking are pregnancy symptoms are really just AF symptoms. I'm going to test Thursday if my AF hasn't shown up and if that's negative then my DH will bring home an unltrasound machine and check me next week.
> 
> I'm planning on testing in a few days. My hubby thinks it's twins, Ha! If I didn't have the horrible itching and super bloated pelvis then I'd totally think my other symptoms were from Pre-AF. I'm praying for you ladies and sending sticky Baby Dust to you all!
> xoxoxo
> 
> So I got impatient again and I tested this morning instead of tomorrow, but I got a light second line! It's just like with my first pregnancy, so I'll get blood work to confirm and see how my hcg is doing.
> I had morning insomnia again this morning, uhhh!
> Yesterday I was super bloated and moody. So it could have gone either way.
> This morning I had tight pulling in my pelvic region when I would switch from one side to the other in bed. I hope my info helps someone. xoxoxo and I'm praying for all you ladies!Click to expand...


----------



## mommy2maddox

I also wanted to say CONGRATS to all of you that got that BFP! Sending baby dust your way :dust:

And to those that didn't get it this month, I'm sending out prayers that your BFP will come soon. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Starplan123

Hello all

Congrats to everyone on their BFP's!!:hugs:

I'm a little confused and wondering if anyone could shed some light?

I've posted on here previously but couldn't find my last post to quote it. So the basic gist of it;

I was due on 21 July. Nada. 
Blood test done by nurse on 31 July and 4 hpt's in between and all negative so nurse sent me to see dr yesterday. 

He requested I do a urine sample to test at the hospital. but if blood was negative, surely urine would be too? he called it a "proper test" and said will discuss everything else next tuesday depending on results.

Urine done this morning, now wait for app on Tuesday to see results. 

Warning!!Sorry if the next bit is tmi!!!
However, today around 2pm I all of sudden started getting AF type cramps and they lasted about 10 mins. 20 mins later, I checked, I had a reeally thick dark almost brown like gloop? When I wiped, it was bright red as if I was on like normal. So felt relieved AF was finally here after 51 day cycle! 
I put a pad on, finished work at 6 and went to loo and nothing? The pad was completely clean and I didn't seem to be on anymore?

Slightly confused I've been going to the loo almost every half hour to check and still nada? 

I've checked my cervix, its low and soft. And also noticed really pale pinkish cm I think? But nothing when I wipe?

It's not 11 pm, and my belly is cramping like mad. It's not majorly painful just really uncomfortable so I can't sleep? 

Do I count this as a period? I have no idea if I o'd as my last period was 17 June so longest cycle I've ever had. 

I don't know what to think now?

Any experiences or thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you xxx

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Starplan123

Starplan123 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their BFP's!!:hugs:
> 
> I'm a little confused and wondering if anyone could shed some light?
> 
> I've posted on here previously but couldn't find my last post to quote it. So the basic gist of it;
> 
> I was due on 21 July. Nada.
> Blood test done by nurse on 31 July and 4 hpt's in between and all negative so nurse sent me to see dr yesterday.
> 
> He requested I do a urine sample to test at the hospital. but if blood was negative, surely urine would be too? he called it a "proper test" and said will discuss everything else next tuesday depending on results.
> 
> Urine done this morning, now wait for app on Tuesday to see results.
> 
> Warning!!Sorry if the next bit is tmi!!!
> However, today around 2pm I all of sudden started getting AF type cramps and they lasted about 10 mins. 20 mins later, I checked, I had a reeally thick dark almost brown like gloop? When I wiped, it was bright red as if I was on like normal. So felt relieved AF was finally here after 51 day cycle!
> I put a pad on, finished work at 6 and went to loo and nothing? The pad was completely clean and I didn't seem to be on anymore?
> 
> Slightly confused I've been going to the loo almost every half hour to check and still nada?
> 
> I've checked my cervix, its low and soft. And also noticed really pale pinkish cm I think? But nothing when I wipe?
> 
> It's not 11 pm, and my belly is cramping like mad. It's not majorly painful just really uncomfortable so I can't sleep?
> 
> Do I count this as a period? I have no idea if I o'd as my last period was 17 June so longest cycle I've ever had.
> 
> I don't know what to think now?
> 
> Any experiences or thoughts would be greatly appreciated! Thank you xxx
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

Also should have added in there I ALWAYS get sore boobs around 1week before AF comes, that's how I know it's coming. But not this time. They just feel heavier?


----------



## kiddz1

10/11dpo: spotting, very sore boobs, tired, hungry, pressure in abdomen

Not sure what will happen...


----------



## ToBeBlessed

Hi Ladies,

Me and my DH are ttc#1 for past 6 months.
This is our 1st clomid cycle with provera to start the cycle.
Today I am on CD28 (i dont know exactly when i O'ed but am sure I did because my overall body temperature has increased which does when I usually O )
I am having few symptoms like sore throat, lot of creamy cm, sore nipples, sore and aching breasts, constipation, raised body temp.
I don't want to test now and be depressed if I get a BFN. Waiting to test next week if no AF shows up (my cycles are never regular). 
Wish me good luck ladies to post something here in green !!:thumbup:


----------



## ToBeBlessed

ToBeBlessed said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Me and my DH are ttc#1 for past 6 months.
> This is our 1st clomid cycle with provera to start the cycle.
> Today I am on CD28 (i dont know exactly when i O'ed but am sure I did because my overall body temperature has increased which does when I usually O )
> I am having few symptoms like sore throat, lot of creamy cm, sore nipples, sore and aching breasts, constipation, raised body temp.
> I don't want to test now and be depressed if I get a BFN. Waiting to test next week if no AF shows up (my cycles are never regular).
> Wish me good luck ladies to post something here in green !!:thumbup:

I am also tired and sleepy


----------



## loobyloo1981

Hello everyone,

I've been lurking on here for a few days and a bit new to all the abbreviations so please bear with me!

I had an ectopic pregnancy two years and two weeks ago where my right tube was removed at nine weeks. It was a huge shock and we wanted to wait until I was emotionally ready again. Since then I've charted every cycle in detail and for the last fourteen months I've been bang on my predictions on this great app I use to track. This is the first time I've missed my AF so I've been checking my symptoms and after reading all these posts I'm feeling really hopeful but also really scared. I want a baby so much but terrified it will happen again. But then I'm scared that it won't be there too and e end writing this post will jinx it. I feel crazy!

So this is where I am at:
DTD two days before, on the day of and two days after ovulation.
DPO1 to DP3 very watery and very energetic
DPO4 started to get light headaches, still quite watery
DPO5 to DPO6 high energy again and return to normal
DPO7 to DPO11 no noticeable changes at all
DPO12 raised temperature all day, slight bloating feeling in lower abdomen, twinges in left pelvis and a dull ache in that area all night. Could not get comfy and had lucid, bizarre dreams
DPO13 good energy levels but a very hungry day, small dull ache in abdomen again, suspect AF is on the way
DPO14 so thirsty! Low energy and noticed creamy mucus at night. No AF which is due today.
DPO15 crazy dreams last night, high temperature and increase in mucus. Tired towards the end of the day and boobs are very heavy, sore at the nipples and the area around nipples seems darker. Noticed I am needing the toilet more but I am more thirsty so drinking more. Never seems to be much though and quite dark in colour to say how much I am drinking. Lots of creamy thick mucus which looks yellow on the paper.
DPO16 vivid dreams again and cannot find a comfortable temperature. Very thirsty for milk (I hate milk but managed to drink a pint neat which normally would make me gag but Ive had one a day this week!!) Huge appetite, boobs are too sore to touch and I've got lots of raised bumps around my nipples which are also rock hard, huge and sore. Tired all day and all my muscles ache. Can't concentrate at work (I am a workaholic normally so this is strange for me) and I keep being unusually forgetful and clumsy, dropping things and walking into objects I live around every day. Still lots of mucus and a watery feeling that my AF has arrived but when I wipe it's clear.
DPO17 same as above entry only tiredness has gone up a level where my arms just don't want to work, it's so strange. Huge appetite again, mainly for cereal with milk. 
DPO18 have noticed the veins on my boobs seem really blue but can't remember if they are always like that or not. All above symptoms the same but boobs sore all the time and still no AF. Have realised I haven't got the usual bloating feeling or spots that I would normally have and my hair is shiny, not as greasy as it normally is. Cheeks are very red and I have felt breathless a few times today too, May just need more exercise!
DPO19 All the same feelings and signs. Had strange glittery feelings in my stomach. 

I've also had an increase in gas and heartburn in the last ten days, the heartburn is usually when I start feeling hungry. 

All of these symptoms are strange because with my last pregnancy I only noticed the nausea at around five weeks and didn't get a BFP until 9 weeks because it was ectopic, the hcg levels were too low and by then I was bleeding because it had ruptured. So this is all new and I'm still aware it could just be I'm a bit late and a bit over hopeful!!

It's wonderful hearing everyone's stories though and its really helped me to monitor myself against other experiences. Such a great thread! 

Congratulations to everyone with good news though and best wishes to everyone waiting for their miracles. For me it's not just about the BFP, it's having everything in the right place. I only have one chance left xxx


----------



## kiddz1

loobyloo1981 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a few days and a bit new to all the abbreviations so please bear with me!
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy two years and two weeks ago where my right tube was removed at nine weeks. It was a huge shock and we wanted to wait until I was emotionally ready again. Since then I've charted every cycle in detail and for the last fourteen months I've been bang on my predictions on this great app I use to track. This is the first time I've missed my AF so I've been checking my symptoms and after reading all these posts I'm feeling really hopeful but also really scared. I want a baby so much but terrified it will happen again. But then I'm scared that it won't be there too and e end writing this post will jinx it. I feel crazy!
> 
> So this is where I am at:
> DTD two days before, on the day of and two days after ovulation.
> DPO1 to DP3 very watery and very energetic
> DPO4 started to get light headaches, still quite watery
> DPO5 to DPO6 high energy again and return to normal
> DPO7 to DPO11 no noticeable changes at all
> DPO12 raised temperature all day, slight bloating feeling in lower abdomen, twinges in left pelvis and a dull ache in that area all night. Could not get comfy and had lucid, bizarre dreams
> DPO13 good energy levels but a very hungry day, small dull ache in abdomen again, suspect AF is on the way
> DPO14 so thirsty! Low energy and noticed creamy mucus at night. No AF which is due today.
> DPO15 crazy dreams last night, high temperature and increase in mucus. Tired towards the end of the day and boobs are very heavy, sore at the nipples and the area around nipples seems darker. Noticed I am needing the toilet more but I am more thirsty so drinking more. Never seems to be much though and quite dark in colour to say how much I am drinking. Lots of creamy thick mucus which looks yellow on the paper.
> DPO16 vivid dreams again and cannot find a comfortable temperature. Very thirsty for milk (I hate milk but managed to drink a pint neat which normally would make me gag but Ive had one a day this week!!) Huge appetite, boobs are too sore to touch and I've got lots of raised bumps around my nipples which are also rock hard, huge and sore. Tired all day and all my muscles ache. Can't concentrate at work (I am a workaholic normally so this is strange for me) and I keep being unusually forgetful and clumsy, dropping things and walking into objects I live around every day. Still lots of mucus and a watery feeling that my AF has arrived but when I wipe it's clear.
> DPO17 same as above entry only tiredness has gone up a level where my arms just don't want to work, it's so strange. Huge appetite again, mainly for cereal with milk.
> DPO18 have noticed the veins on my boobs seem really blue but can't remember if they are always like that or not. All above symptoms the same but boobs sore all the time and still no AF. Have realised I haven't got the usual bloating feeling or spots that I would normally have and my hair is shiny, not as greasy as it normally is. Cheeks are very red and I have felt breathless a few times today too, May just need more exercise!
> DPO19 All the same feelings and signs. Had strange glittery feelings in my stomach.
> 
> I've also had an increase in gas and heartburn in the last ten days, the heartburn is usually when I start feeling hungry.
> 
> All of these symptoms are strange because with my last pregnancy I only noticed the nausea at around five weeks and didn't get a BFP until 9 weeks because it was ectopic, the hcg levels were too low and by then I was bleeding because it had ruptured. So this is all new and I'm still aware it could just be I'm a bit late and a bit over hopeful!!
> 
> It's wonderful hearing everyone's stories though and its really helped me to monitor myself against other experiences. Such a great thread!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone with good news though and best wishes to everyone waiting for their miracles. For me it's not just about the BFP, it's having everything in the right place. I only have one chance left xxx

:cry:
My heart broke when I read your post. I am sorry for your loss. Know that there are others, including myself, in this forum that have been through loss of a baby. You are not alone. I hope you find encouragement and a new glimpse of hope and peace. 
I am excited for you and the chance of being pregnant again! I understand being scared. So hard to try again and not expect the same outcome. I felt that many times. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. 
Please keep us posted! 

Lots and Lots of baby wishes 
:dust:

By the way...maybe you could test on the same day with a friend on here??


----------



## loobyloo1981

kiddz1 said:


> loobyloo1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a few days and a bit new to all the abbreviations so please bear with me!
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy two years and two weeks ago where my right tube was removed at nine weeks. It was a huge shock and we wanted to wait until I was emotionally ready again. Since then I've charted every cycle in detail and for the last fourteen months I've been bang on my predictions on this great app I use to track. This is the first time I've missed my AF so I've been checking my symptoms and after reading all these posts I'm feeling really hopeful but also really scared. I want a baby so much but terrified it will happen again. But then I'm scared that it won't be there too and e end writing this post will jinx it. I feel crazy!
> 
> So this is where I am at:
> DTD two days before, on the day of and two days after ovulation.
> DPO1 to DP3 very watery and very energetic
> DPO4 started to get light headaches, still quite watery
> DPO5 to DPO6 high energy again and return to normal
> DPO7 to DPO11 no noticeable changes at all
> DPO12 raised temperature all day, slight bloating feeling in lower abdomen, twinges in left pelvis and a dull ache in that area all night. Could not get comfy and had lucid, bizarre dreams
> DPO13 good energy levels but a very hungry day, small dull ache in abdomen again, suspect AF is on the way
> DPO14 so thirsty! Low energy and noticed creamy mucus at night. No AF which is due today.
> DPO15 crazy dreams last night, high temperature and increase in mucus. Tired towards the end of the day and boobs are very heavy, sore at the nipples and the area around nipples seems darker. Noticed I am needing the toilet more but I am more thirsty so drinking more. Never seems to be much though and quite dark in colour to say how much I am drinking. Lots of creamy thick mucus which looks yellow on the paper.
> DPO16 vivid dreams again and cannot find a comfortable temperature. Very thirsty for milk (I hate milk but managed to drink a pint neat which normally would make me gag but Ive had one a day this week!!) Huge appetite, boobs are too sore to touch and I've got lots of raised bumps around my nipples which are also rock hard, huge and sore. Tired all day and all my muscles ache. Can't concentrate at work (I am a workaholic normally so this is strange for me) and I keep being unusually forgetful and clumsy, dropping things and walking into objects I live around every day. Still lots of mucus and a watery feeling that my AF has arrived but when I wipe it's clear.
> DPO17 same as above entry only tiredness has gone up a level where my arms just don't want to work, it's so strange. Huge appetite again, mainly for cereal with milk.
> DPO18 have noticed the veins on my boobs seem really blue but can't remember if they are always like that or not. All above symptoms the same but boobs sore all the time and still no AF. Have realised I haven't got the usual bloating feeling or spots that I would normally have and my hair is shiny, not as greasy as it normally is. Cheeks are very red and I have felt breathless a few times today too, May just need more exercise!
> DPO19 All the same feelings and signs. Had strange glittery feelings in my stomach.
> 
> I've also had an increase in gas and heartburn in the last ten days, the heartburn is usually when I start feeling hungry.
> 
> All of these symptoms are strange because with my last pregnancy I only noticed the nausea at around five weeks and didn't get a BFP until 9 weeks because it was ectopic, the hcg levels were too low and by then I was bleeding because it had ruptured. So this is all new and I'm still aware it could just be I'm a bit late and a bit over hopeful!!
> 
> It's wonderful hearing everyone's stories though and its really helped me to monitor myself against other experiences. Such a great thread!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone with good news though and best wishes to everyone waiting for their miracles. For me it's not just about the BFP, it's having everything in the right place. I only have one chance left xxx
> 
> :cry:
> My heart broke when I read your post. I am sorry for your loss. Know that there are others, including myself, in this forum that have been through loss of a baby. You are not alone. I hope you find encouragement and a new glimpse of hope and peace.
> I am excited for you and the chance of being pregnant again! I understand being scared. So hard to try again and not expect the same outcome. I felt that many times. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> Please keep us posted!
> 
> Lots and Lots of baby wishes
> :dust:
> 
> By the way...maybe you could test on the same day with a friend on here??Click to expand...

Thank you for your lovely words :) and I've surprised myself at how stable I feel actually. I grieved for a long time but have been very deliberate in waiting. I'm sorry to hear of your loss too. One thing that got me through was that I was chosen, even for a short while, and I still feel blessed for that.

Testing at the same time as someone sounds like a good plan. I'm giving myself a week for AF to show and partly because I'm enjoying this little glimmer of hope! :) I'll keep everyone posted, if my symptoms help anyone it's worth it xxx


----------



## MrsLake2013

Hey Ladies.

I've just sat here and read the whole thread.

Currently on 3dpo? possibly. Had Clomid for the first time and Pretty confident that I felt OV. No other monitoring currently other than FF and multiple app's on my phone.

I know it's quite early in the process however yesterday and today I've had constant/long bouts of twinges and slight cramps around my ovaries sometimes moving more towards my uterus.
Today I've been peeing constantly.
Last night I had the most restless sleep I've ever had.

I know I shouldn't really be thinking about symptoms because it is so early, but after being diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago and having unprotected sex for the last 6 years with Hubby (only married almost 4 months) and never having any signs or symptoms, I've got my FX'd!


----------



## star25

Hello, congratulations to all the green posters! 

I'm on my 6th and final round of Clomid, CD30
Unmonitored so not sure about dpo but I'll try and guess

CD15 and 16 - ovulation type pain, feeling fragile inside e.g.) pains in ovaries when sitting down 

CD23 and 24 - possible 7-8dpo - dull stabbing pains in left ovary area, have had this in previous cycles but pain has been sharper and carried on for about a week so could have been a cyst previously

CD26 - possible 10-11dpo - dtd with dh and it hurt like my cervix was being hit, carried on anyway, I didnt orgasm but had bad cramps after for about 15 mins, wasnt like usual period pain, felt more tight and after it went felt like I had been doing sit ups, I normally get period pain after dtd when I am a couple of days away from af but only normally when I orgasm

CD28 and 29 - possible 12-13dpo - brown blood on paper after dtd, this was only a small amount and have had this before when a couple of days away from af so not sure it's a sign

CD 28 til now CD30 - sore boobs - this is normal for me before period but they are normally more sore than what they are now and usually feel heavier and slightly bigger but they dont this time

And thats it! Basically just feeling less pms signs that I normally do
Last 2 cycles have been 32 days, 1 before them though was 42 day's so who knows but in that cycle I didnt feel any signs of af or anything until about CD35

Good luck everyone, hope we all go green soon!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hello everyone! This is a great thread! 

My story- I have almost 8 month old twins, and DH and I are not currently TTC. We plan on having more children, but not until the twins are at least 2. I'm still breastfeeding, but I've had my cycle back since 2 months post partum. We dtd this past Sunday, and I thought I was either past ovulation, or having an anovulatory cycle. However, on Monday I had ovulation pain and ewcm, so I think I O'ed that day (CD 18). It's unlikely, but definitely possible that we might have caught the egg.

1-2 DPO- nothing
3-4 DPO- stuffy nose and headache upon waking, increased appetite
5-6 DPO- lots of cm, some cramping, fatigue, mood swings, sore gums
7 DPO- fatigue, moody
8dpo- fatigue, sore breasts, faint positive on a FRER, but only after about an hour (possibly evap)
9dpo- sore breasts, nausea, creamy cm, another squinter of a line on a FRER. Still unsure.
10dpo- sore breasts, nausea, creamy cm, yet ANOTHER possible evap on a test, fatigue, pelvic pain that feels like the start of SPD I had when I was pregnant (could it really start this early)?
11dpo- sore breasts, nausea, fatigue, another *maybe* faint line on an IC. I have a digital test that I'm going to take tomorrow to find out for certain.
12dpo- all of the above plus dizziness and some cramps. Digital test said no, but got a faint line on an IC. Still in the dark, so I'll be testing until AF, I guess. Negative on a FRER. Sensitive to smells.
13dpo- sore breasts, dizziness, nausea, pelvis pain, positive on an IC that suddenly disappeared after 5 minutes. Very sensitive to smells.
14dpo- sore breasts, cramps, another evap on IC after only 3-5 minutes (no color). AF is two days late.
15dpo- AF arrived.

Of course, we will be happy if I'm pregnant, because a baby is always a blessing...but man, I can hardly imagine having a newborn in addition to my twins. Or being pregnant while chasing around newly mobile twins! Eek. I'm not even going to entertain the possibility that I could have another set of twins. :wacko: So, there would be some worry if I'm pregnant, but ultimately we would be very happy and I'm sure it would work out fine. 

I'll be testing on August 24th if AF doesn't show up and if I can wait that long!


----------



## loobyloo1981

loobyloo1981 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a few days and a bit new to all the abbreviations so please bear with me!
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy two years and two weeks ago where my right tube was removed at nine weeks. It was a huge shock and we wanted to wait until I was emotionally ready again. Since then I've charted every cycle in detail and for the last fourteen months I've been bang on my predictions on this great app I use to track. This is the first time I've missed my AF so I've been checking my symptoms and after reading all these posts I'm feeling really hopeful but also really scared. I want a baby so much but terrified it will happen again. But then I'm scared that it won't be there too and e end writing this post will jinx it. I feel crazy!
> 
> So this is where I am at:
> DTD two days before, on the day of and two days after ovulation.
> DPO1 to DP3 very watery and very energetic
> DPO4 started to get light headaches, still quite watery
> DPO5 to DPO6 high energy again and return to normal
> DPO7 to DPO11 no noticeable changes at all
> DPO12 raised temperature all day, slight bloating feeling in lower abdomen, twinges in left pelvis and a dull ache in that area all night. Could not get comfy and had lucid, bizarre dreams
> DPO13 good energy levels but a very hungry day, small dull ache in abdomen again, suspect AF is on the way
> DPO14 so thirsty! Low energy and noticed creamy mucus at night. No AF which is due today.
> DPO15 crazy dreams last night, high temperature and increase in mucus. Tired towards the end of the day and boobs are very heavy, sore at the nipples and the area around nipples seems darker. Noticed I am needing the toilet more but I am more thirsty so drinking more. Never seems to be much though and quite dark in colour to say how much I am drinking. Lots of creamy thick mucus which looks yellow on the paper.
> DPO16 vivid dreams again and cannot find a comfortable temperature. Very thirsty for milk (I hate milk but managed to drink a pint neat which normally would make me gag but Ive had one a day this week!!) Huge appetite, boobs are too sore to touch and I've got lots of raised bumps around my nipples which are also rock hard, huge and sore. Tired all day and all my muscles ache. Can't concentrate at work (I am a workaholic normally so this is strange for me) and I keep being unusually forgetful and clumsy, dropping things and walking into objects I live around every day. Still lots of mucus and a watery feeling that my AF has arrived but when I wipe it's clear.
> DPO17 same as above entry only tiredness has gone up a level where my arms just don't want to work, it's so strange. Huge appetite again, mainly for cereal with milk.
> DPO18 have noticed the veins on my boobs seem really blue but can't remember if they are always like that or not. All above symptoms the same but boobs sore all the time and still no AF. Have realised I haven't got the usual bloating feeling or spots that I would normally have and my hair is shiny, not as greasy as it normally is. Cheeks are very red and I have felt breathless a few times today too, May just need more exercise!
> DPO19 All the same feelings and signs. Had strange glittery feelings in my stomach.
> 
> I've also had an increase in gas and heartburn in the last ten days, the heartburn is usually when I start feeling hungry.
> 
> All of these symptoms are strange because with my last pregnancy I only noticed the nausea at around five weeks and didn't get a BFP until 9 weeks because it was ectopic, the hcg levels were too low and by then I was bleeding because it had ruptured. So this is all new and I'm still aware it could just be I'm a bit late and a bit over hopeful!!
> 
> It's wonderful hearing everyone's stories though and its really helped me to monitor myself against other experiences. Such a great thread!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone with good news though and best wishes to everyone waiting for their miracles. For me it's not just about the BFP, it's having everything in the right place. I only have one chance left xxx

I slept so well last night and didn't dream for the first time in ages. Woke up energised but within an hour felt dog rough and slightly nauseous on the Sri e to work. Have been running to the loo all day and tonight because it feels like AF is here, like I have liquid constantly trickling but when I wipe it's bright yellow and very very watery. Pee is almost bright orange and cloudy even though I'm so thirsty I'm drinking pints of water or milk at a time. Boobs still sore and veins on right breast seem really prominent. Creamy mucus when I do an internal check oh and constipated... probably because I can't seem to get full lol. I'm not just hungry I'm ravenous and if I don't eat I feel funny. Was planning yo test on 23/08 but my resolve may weaken at this rate.


----------



## loobyloo1981

MrsLake2013 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I've just sat here and read the whole thread.
> 
> Currently on 3dpo? possibly. Had Clomid for the first time and Pretty confident that I felt OV. No other monitoring currently other than FF and multiple app's on my phone.
> 
> I know it's quite early in the process however yesterday and today I've had constant/long bouts of twinges and slight cramps around my ovaries sometimes moving more towards my uterus.
> Today I've been peeing constantly.
> Last night I had the most restless sleep I've ever had.
> 
> I know I shouldn't really be thinking about symptoms because it is so early, but after being diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago and having unprotected sex for the last 6 years with Hubby (only married almost 4 months) and never having any signs or symptoms, I've got my FX'd!

Good luck to you!! I know how hard it is to hope and be scared to hope at the same time. I already feel better just for being a part of this forum, so much support and information. Keep monitoring everything coz you just never know!! FX xx


----------



## Toffeebabe

Hey thanks for this thread, I have endometriosis and PCOS. Me and fiancé have been ttc for 2 years now. Recently I've had major surgery to remove a diseased and infected gallbladder. I'm not 100% sure of when I've ovulated, but since my op my periods have been regular which is unusual for me. I have lost almost 6 stone in weight and have quit smoking. However going off my calculations I ovulated on the 8th August 2013. 
0 dpo I felt fine, in a really happy mood
1 dpo thick cm like creamy, felt fine otherwise
2 dpo thick cm almost like snot (tmi), heavy boobs, mild cramping but not looking to much into that.
3 dpo nausea in the evening, came on quite quick, thick snot like cm, shooting pain in left boob behind nipple area going into armpit.
4 dpo nausea, mild cramps, feeling heavy in lower abdo, thick snot like cm in the am but thinning durning the day it's now like a water clear cm. shooting pain in left breast again, restless,. Don't want to look to much into these symptoms as i don't want to build my hopes up but I am really hopeful. My period I'd due in 10 days and I'm extremely anxious at the moment. Hoping to turn this text green in 10'days 

It's 4 days till period arrives and I don't feel like its comming, my boobs are slightly bigger and I've got terrible twinges in lower and centre abdo. I may do a test in the morning. Been feeling nauseous and had a terrible migraine today. I'm still really anxious because of the conditions I've got. 

Congratulations on all the bfp people have got I wish you all the luck in the world on your happy family life xxxxx


----------



## loobyloo1981

Toffeebabe said:


> Hey thanks for this thread, I have endometriosis and PCOS. Me and fiancé have been ttc for 2 years now. Recently I've had major surgery to remove a diseased and infected gallbladder. I'm not 100% sure of when I've ovulated, but since my op my periods have been regular which is unusual for me. I have lost almost 6 stone in weight and have quit smoking. However going off my calculations I ovulated on the 8th August 2013.
> 0 dpo I felt fine, in a really happy mood
> 1 dpo thick cm like creamy, felt fine otherwise
> 2 dpo thick cm almost like snot (tmi), heavy boobs, mild cramping but not looking to much into that.
> 3 dpo nausea in the evening, came on quite quick, thick snot like cm, shooting pain in left boob behind nipple area going into armpit.
> 4 dpo nausea, mild cramps, feeling heavy in lower abdo, thick snot like cm in the am but thinning durning the day it's now like a water clear cm. shooting pain in left breast again, restless,. Don't want to look to much into these symptoms as i don't want to build my hopes up but I am really hopeful. My period I'd due in 10 days and I'm extremely anxious at the moment. Hoping to turn this text green in 10'days
> 
> It's 4 days till period arrives and I don't feel like its comming, my boobs are slightly bigger and I've got terrible twinges in lower and centre abdo. I may do a test in the morning. Been feeling nauseous and had a terrible migraine today. I'm still really anxious because of the conditions I've got.
> 
> Congratulations on all the bfp people have got I wish you all the luck in the world on your happy family life xxxxx

Good luck on getting a bfp! I think I'm going to cave and do a test in the morning too, let's hope we both get to turn green!x


----------



## honeysuede

Hi, thought I would join in:flower:
*2DPO* Gassy, mild af type pains, increased cm, Mild headaches, tummy pulls & twinges, increased saliva since yesterday
*3DPO* Excessive saliva, some right boob pain, af twinges, empty feeling, bloated, blood in nose & gums bled, Headache, sharp ovary pain
*4DPO* AF Pains, tired & cranky, left boob ache, Head ache getting worse, hot flushes, lightheaded & dizzy spells
*5DPO* Af Pains, twinges & pulling low down, mild ache in boobs, headache, lightheaded, increased saliva
*6DPO* Acid indigestion, af pains, burning cervix pain, twinges & pulling low down, achey hips, stabbing in boobs, loose bm, light headed, cranky, hightened smells, ewcm, burning cervix pain, bloated
*7DPO* AF pains, creamy cm, achey boobs, vivid dreams, headache, tired, bloated, cervix pain, acid in throat
:dust::dust: to all!
xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Ooh I like this thread!

Since I am like a child and can't wait I am going to start today even though I think I have only just O'd today :haha:

*0 DPO/O day* O pain and slight cramps, reduction in EWCM

*1 DPO* Large temp rise, very crampy, occasional sharp left ov pain, constipated, headache

*2 DPO* Crampy, gassy, lower back ache

*3 DPO* Very crampy, gassy, lower back ache, snot like CM (urgh!), peeing more (feel like may have water infection)

*4 DPO* Crampy (feel now it may be from CP checking so laying off that!), gassy, brief ovary pains, but generally not feeling it today :(

*5 DPO * Crampy (less so than before), slight burny heavy feeling in lower abdomen, slight nausea on and off, ever so slight sore nips (probs from poking all the time to check ha!), brief ovary pains, lower backache, very irratable before bed!

*6 DPO* Temp dip, slight cramps, mild nausea, very slight sore nips, lower back ache, irritable, tingly lady bits, very crampy before bed.

*7 DPO* Took an IC with FMU, BFN no surprise!! Despite this I 'feel' pregnant today, got a kind of full burny feeling in lower abdomen, temp rose again today, mild nausea, lower back ache, ittitable, very slight sore nips, runny nose, terrible gas!

*8 DPO *Resisted testing!! Full burny feeling in uterus but much less so than 7DPO, brief ovary pains, nausea, temp dropped again, lower back ache, very slight sore nips, mild cramps, terrible gas!

*9 DPO* IC FMU BFN! Full feeling in uterus is back, the odd ovary pain, lower back ache, occasional nausea and hot flushes, slight sore nips, temp on the up again (it's all over the place but still above cover line), gas, bad nausea at bed time, struggled to get to sleep (v. unusual).

AF due 11/12 DPO (short LP) so not long to wait.....

*10 DPO* IC FMU BFN! Woke at 6am bursting for pee (v. unusual), temp down a little again, slight nausea, streaks of blood on TP is AF coming? :( Sharp ovary pain mainly on left side in the evening

*11 DPO* :witch: booooo!

I will be back next time, love this thread!


----------



## steatite

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a good long while. This thread got me hooked, so to give something back and feed your addictions, here are my sympoms by dpo:

-1 dpo - BD'd
0dpo - Was up working late at 4am, felt the pulling tug of ovulation on right side. Lasted all day, which is unusual for me, normally it's only an hour or two
2-4 dpo - boobs feeling tingly and heavy and a bit sore, nipples a bit sore and hot for half a day, normal for me after ovulation
1-7 dpo - felt an incredibly deep sense of peace. It really felt like a deep well of calm, which is odd because I'm in a really stressful situation with work at the moment
8dpo - Oh, here's the stress again! Boobs normal, but have developed an aversion to wearing a bra. Working from home, this is not an issue.
9dpo - felt really tired after lunch. Had a nap in the afternoon, which I NEVER do. Bra aversion continues, go boob commando again. That night had a dream that my mum rushed over to me, put her hands on my stomach and exclaimed 'you're pregnant!'
10dpo - feel normal, but braless.
11dpo - feel normal in every way except my breasts which feel heavy and full, not sore (still free-range). Looking in the bathroom mirror before going to bed late at night and I feel a pulling feeling low down on my right side (lower than ovulation). Look at myself in shock and awe and say 'oh my god, what have we done?!'. I had this moment of knowing.
12dpo - 8am - 2pm it's too early to test, right? I'm not going to be one of those women who pee on sticks obsessively. Yeah, I'll just wait until Monday. Yeah....Monday... 3 days away. I'll wait....
12dpo - 2pm-6pm - hold pee for four hours
12dpo - 6pm - PEE! ON A STICK! BFP appears in 30 seconds and at that moment my husband walks in the door. Just about remember to pull up pants and wash hands. Lead husband to the magical urine stick of wonder with trembling hands. He sees it too. In total shock, that was our first month trying. Still can't quite believe it. Boobs a bit sore and feel heavy, but most noticable thing is how 'pointy' they seem. Like, I might be smuggling small traffic cones. I have small boobs, so any change is really obvious. Perky boobs!
13dpo - wake up, pee. Go to chemist and buy Clearblue digital. Hold pee for 4 hours. BFP confirmed. Had to wear a bra today because we have a friend visiting. Didn't want to unnerve him with nipple show.

So there you go, none of the symptoms are really that obvious on their own, or really that strong (and some days with nothing physical at all), but looks like we have only gone and done a baby.

Feeling cautiously optimistic at the moment. It's really early days, and this is the first time I've ever been pregnant so have no idea whether it will stick. Let's see...

P.S. The Chinese gender prediction calendar says it's going to be a girl.


----------



## steatite

I should add that my above post makes it look like we just BD'd once, and bang, done. This isn't the case at all. I did hours of obsessive Internet research (mainly on this forum) and we tried to time everything to BD every other day from the end of AF (gotta get some practice shots in, right?). Have obsessed and worried over everything from drinking caffeine to ensuring DH's plums feel cool and breezy in loose boxers. So yeah, the baby-making madness was upon me, despite the impression I gave above!


----------



## kiddz1

Trouble finding old post...so update...
12dpo...3rd day spotting turns into light period
Major cramping!!! Breast tenderness, tired, can't eat chocolate
or tomatoes w/out getting nauseous. 
Not quite sure if I should turn my type green. I'm going to hold off one more day 
before changing color. 
Hopeful for others still waiting :)
Congrats to new BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## pghmmy

Hello! I figured I would join in
1dpo- tired, moody
2-4dpo-tired, moody, chest acne and abdominal cramps cervix is high cm is gooey
5dpo- tired, severely gassy, crying a lot, vivid dreams, "twinges" on right side, severe nausea, I can now smell EVERYTHING!
6dpo- tired, sleeping a lot, cm is stretchy and clear, severe nausea, can't eat meat....took a first response because I like to torture myself, BFN:bfn:
7dpo- tired, moody, face acne, right boob pain and burning, bloating, cried watching a humane society commercial, still cant eat meat
8dpo- tired, nausea, vomiting, face acne, still stretchy and clear cm, cervix is HIGH as all heck
I swear I am pregnant, I sound crazy to my DH, he thinks it is from a hormone thing since 3 weeks ago my Mirena was removed, I hear of woman who are practically just looked at by their DH and get preggers, I want a boy, he wants a boy, his family pops out multiples and so does mine, my sister is a twing and my dad has twin siblings and my FIL is a triplet! I am ALL AROUND nervous!

Rooting for all of you! :dust:


----------



## star25

star25 said:


> Hello, congratulations to all the green posters!
> 
> I'm on my 6th and final round of Clomid, CD30
> Unmonitored so not sure about dpo but I'll try and guess
> 
> CD15 and 16 - ovulation type pain, feeling fragile inside e.g.) pains in ovaries when sitting down
> 
> CD23 and 24 - possible 7-8dpo - dull stabbing pains in left ovary area, have had this in previous cycles but pain has been sharper and carried on for about a week so could have been a cyst previously
> 
> CD26 - possible 10-11dpo - dtd with dh and it hurt like my cervix was being hit, carried on anyway, I didnt orgasm but had bad cramps after for about 15 mins, wasnt like usual period pain, felt more tight and after it went felt like I had been doing sit ups, I normally get period pain after dtd when I am a couple of days away from af but only normally when I orgasm
> 
> CD28 and 29 - possible 12-13dpo - brown blood on paper after dtd, this was only a small amount and have had this before when a couple of days away from af so not sure it's a sign
> 
> CD 28 til now CD30 - sore boobs - this is normal for me before period but they are normally more sore than what they are now and usually feel heavier and slightly bigger but they dont this time
> 
> And thats it! Basically just feeling less pms signs that I normally do
> Last 2 cycles have been 32 days, 1 before them though was 42 day's so who knows but in that cycle I didnt feel any signs of af or anything until about CD35
> 
> Good luck everyone, hope we all go green soon!

I had to go red :( Good luck everyone x


----------



## kiddz1

Had to go red :( 
Prayers and hugs to all still waiting!


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hi everyone, I was going to wait till my next cycle but I really want to join in. :) I am currently TTC number 2 after having my nexplanon removed 1/08/13. Currently I'm 5dpo and my symptoms so far are;

1-2dpo - Nothing that I can remember other than waking up at 6-6:30am for no reason (not normal for me, at least 2hrs before my alarm and I need my alarm to get me up, lol.)
3dpo - Woke up same time again, sore throat, feel funny. Nipples becoming sensitive, headache in the evening that went after I had ate.
4dpo - Nipples still sensitive, woke up early again, fell back asleep at time I would normally get up, had real trouble getting back up after.
5dpo - Nipples still sensitive, woke up early again, then fell back asleep at same time as yesterday. Noticed two really blue prominent protruding veins, one on each of my breast going down through my nipples and my chest is now becoming really achy all across the top from my armpits, sharp pulling a few times when I have gone to move and I also had a light ache and one sharp stab which lasted 30 seconds this evening. 

I am really trying not to think about testing as I know what I'm like, the fortune I will spend just so I can poas. Lol.


----------



## loobyloo1981

loobyloo1981 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a few days and a bit new to all the abbreviations so please bear with me!
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy two years and two weeks ago where my right tube was removed at nine weeks. It was a huge shock and we wanted to wait until I was emotionally ready again. Since then I've charted every cycle in detail and for the last fourteen months I've been bang on my predictions on this great app I use to track. This is the first time I've missed my AF so I've been checking my symptoms and after reading all these posts I'm feeling really hopeful but also really scared. I want a baby so much but terrified it will happen again. But then I'm scared that it won't be there too and e end writing this post will jinx it. I feel crazy!
> 
> So this is where I am at:
> DTD two days before, on the day of and two days after ovulation.
> DPO1 to DP3 very watery and very energetic
> DPO4 started to get light headaches, still quite watery
> DPO5 to DPO6 high energy again and return to normal
> DPO7 to DPO11 no noticeable changes at all
> DPO12 raised temperature all day, slight bloating feeling in lower abdomen, twinges in left pelvis and a dull ache in that area all night. Could not get comfy and had lucid, bizarre dreams
> DPO13 good energy levels but a very hungry day, small dull ache in abdomen again, suspect AF is on the way
> DPO14 so thirsty! Low energy and noticed creamy mucus at night. No AF which is due today.
> DPO15 crazy dreams last night, high temperature and increase in mucus. Tired towards the end of the day and boobs are very heavy, sore at the nipples and the area around nipples seems darker. Noticed I am needing the toilet more but I am more thirsty so drinking more. Never seems to be much though and quite dark in colour to say how much I am drinking. Lots of creamy thick mucus which looks yellow on the paper.
> DPO16 vivid dreams again and cannot find a comfortable temperature. Very thirsty for milk (I hate milk but managed to drink a pint neat which normally would make me gag but Ive had one a day this week!!) Huge appetite, boobs are too sore to touch and I've got lots of raised bumps around my nipples which are also rock hard, huge and sore. Tired all day and all my muscles ache. Can't concentrate at work (I am a workaholic normally so this is strange for me) and I keep being unusually forgetful and clumsy, dropping things and walking into objects I live around every day. Still lots of mucus and a watery feeling that my AF has arrived but when I wipe it's clear.
> DPO17 same as above entry only tiredness has gone up a level where my arms just don't want to work, it's so strange. Huge appetite again, mainly for cereal with milk.
> DPO18 have noticed the veins on my boobs seem really blue but can't remember if they are always like that or not. All above symptoms the same but boobs sore all the time and still no AF. Have realised I haven't got the usual bloating feeling or spots that I would normally have and my hair is shiny, not as greasy as it normally is. Cheeks are very red and I have felt breathless a few times today too, May just need more exercise!
> DPO19 All the same feelings and signs. Had strange glittery feelings in my stomach.
> 
> I've also had an increase in gas and heartburn in the last ten days, the heartburn is usually when I start feeling hungry.
> 
> All of these symptoms are strange because with my last pregnancy I only noticed the nausea at around five weeks and didn't get a BFP until 9 weeks because it was ectopic, the hcg levels were too low and by then I was bleeding because it had ruptured. So this is all new and I'm still aware it could just be I'm a bit late and a bit over hopeful!!
> 
> It's wonderful hearing everyone's stories though and its really helped me to monitor myself against other experiences. Such a great thread!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone with good news though and best wishes to everyone waiting for their miracles. For me it's not just about the BFP, it's having everything in the right place. I only have one chance left xxx

My turn to go red :( Evil AF came during the night on stealth mode! Been sad today, got my hopes up too quickly, but plenty more times to try. I enjoyed soft cheese and wine ;)

Wishing everyone the best of luck and might be able to post green one day soon. Never give up hope xxx [/COLOR]


----------



## pghmmy

I see a lot of women here mentioning sinus issues as a symptom...why is that? I ask because I have been sneezing a lot and had 2 nosebleeds yesterday and one the day before. i know with my 1st pregnancy i was prone to sinusitis but never thought of it until now.


----------



## Toffeebabe

Hey thanks for this thread, I have endometriosis and PCOS. Me and fiancé have been ttc for 2 years now. Recently I've had major surgery to remove a diseased and infected gallbladder. I'm not 100% sure of when I've ovulated, but since my op my periods have been regular which is unusual for me. I have lost almost 6 stone in weight and have quit smoking. However going off my calculations I ovulated on the 8th August 2013. 
0 dpo I felt fine, in a really happy mood
1 dpo thick cm like creamy, felt fine otherwise
2 dpo thick cm almost like snot (tmi), heavy boobs, mild cramping but not looking to much into that.
3 dpo nausea in the evening, came on quite quick, thick snot like cm, shooting pain in left boob behind nipple area going into armpit.
4 dpo nausea, mild cramps, feeling heavy in lower abdo, thick snot like cm in the am but thinning durning the day it's now like a water clear cm. shooting pain in left breast again, restless,. Don't want to look to much into these symptoms as i don't want to build my hopes up but I am really hopeful. My period I'd due in 10 days and I'm extremely anxious at the moment. Hoping to turn this text green in 10'days 

It's 4 days till period arrives and I don't feel like its comming, my boobs are slightly bigger and I've got terrible twinges in lower and centre abdo. I may do a test in the morning. Been feeling nauseous and had a terrible migraine today. I'm still really anxious because of the conditions I've got. 

Congratulations on all the bfp people have got I wish you all the luck in the world on your happy family life xxxxx


Hey, just a bit of an update. Haven't really had any more sickness, but my breasts have gone sore and hard now, and I have this raging vein by my nipple which isn't normally there. I have more cm which is watery clear with no oudor. Not feeling tired in fact I'm the opposite, I'm really struggling to sleep. And when i do sleep I'm struggling to stay asleep. Tummy feels full and bloated. Sooooo on that note its 2 days till my period is due so I think I will cave in and do a test in the morning. I keep getting butterflies in my tummy to like I'm on a ride lol. It's a strange feeling but it could just be because I'm anxious. 
Keep your fingers crossed for my bfp in the morning, I'm so freakin scared I really hope we have done it this time. Xxxxx


----------



## Rozzer

This is a great thread - fantastic idea.

1dpo to 4dpo - sore, tender, fuller boobs, creamy cm, tired (although have had a sick toddler so not sleeping too well.)

5dpo - boobs still sore and I am soooo angry with hubby.

6dpo - boobs v sore, itchy nipples, feeling tired, a bit sick and dizzy plus (tmi) gassy - hmmm, lucky hubby

7dpo - still sore and bigger boobs, dizzy, nauseous, twinges in my abdomen, the slightest of red tinge when i went to the bathroom once

8 dpo - exhausted, couldn't get back to sleep when DS woke me up, grumpy, dizzy, nauseous, headache and very sore boobs. Plus pimples, yuck!

9dpo - as above 

10dpo - couldn't eat bacon this morning, too salty. Had two spots at about 1:30pm, light pinki-ish brown. Thought AF here. Have religiously checked undies and around cervix, nothing more. Cervix feels low, firm, closed. Couldn't eat stir fry tonight, too salty (I usually love salt). Boobs seem fuller, more veiny. Bfn this morning on frer


----------



## mayb_baby

> Jumping in
> My pregnancy/TTC background:
> I had a MC at 8 weeks in Jan 2010
> I had my son December 24th 2010
> I had LEEP surgery to remove pre cancer cells August 2011 and again Feb 2012
> 
> As to now I think I am 5/6DPO. I had a positive OPK on the 7th, this is cycle number 2.
> 1dpo:
> 2dpo:
> 3dpo: sore boobs, nausea, bloated skin has broke out
> 4dpo: a faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry
> 5dpo: v.faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen
> 6dpo: hungry, peeing frequently, on off cramps, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen, spots
> 7dpo: spots and 2 clear BFNs

8dpo:skins a bit clearer, hungry, peeing frequently, on off cramps
9dpo: Loads of lotion like CM
10dpo: 2 positive IC faint but a lot clearer than my 1st 2, tender boobs and sore nipples, cramps (relieved by no.2 but no for long and gassy burping and farting load :blush: with sore cramps), bloated, increased appetite, intense sense of smell. 
11dpo: woke up dead nauseous thought I was going to throw up over my bed, sore boobs, again bad cramping and I feel like AF is going to come (leaking feeling but it's only CM which smells really sweet) 

Due on Thursday if :witch: stays away I am going to do a digi and hopefully go green :D


----------



## SophL

Hello ladies,

1DPO - nothing
2DPO - sore bbs
3DPO - sore bbs
4DPO - sore bbs, tough to get out of bed, increased CM
5DPO - sore bbs, tough to get out of bed, increased CM
6DPO - sore bbs, tough to get out of bed, hot feet at night
7DPO - sore bbs, tough to get out of bed, vivid nightmares, hot feet at night
8DPO - sore bbs
9DPO - sore bbs, slightest nausea (but that could be due to a sleepless night with DS)
10DPO - sore bbs, slightest nausea

Took a test 6DPO but BFN (way too early!). I feel pregnant.


----------



## ToBeBlessed

Congrats to all the green ones....

I haven't tested yet, waiting for Wed/Thur to test if AF doesn't show her face. 
Currently on CD 31 with fatigue, sore boobs, lot of creamy cervical mucus. occasionally get back aches and mild cramps.
Yesterday evening I puked while travelling in car, which usually doesn't happen but it can be from lack of sleep the previous night and I had to travel a lot.

Keeping my fingers crossed for this to be our month. Cant think of another round of clomid, had worst mood swing this first round.


----------



## kiddz1

Hooray for green and ladies still in waiting! Excited to check back later this week and read results :)
Hope to return to this site in a few weeks!!! Keep your heads up :)


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hazybaby84 said:


> Hi everyone, I was going to wait till my next cycle but I really want to join in. :) I am currently TTC number 2 after having my nexplanon removed 1/08/13. Currently I'm 5dpo and my symptoms so far are;
> 
> 1-2dpo - Nothing that I can remember other than waking up at 6-6:30am for no reason (not normal for me, at least 2hrs before my alarm and I need my alarm to get me up, lol.)
> 3dpo - Woke up same time again, sore throat, feel funny. Nipples becoming sensitive, headache in the evening that went after I had ate.
> 4dpo - Nipples still sensitive, woke up early again, fell back asleep at time I would normally get up, had real trouble getting back up after.
> 5dpo - Nipples still sensitive, woke up early again, then fell back asleep at same time as yesterday. Noticed two really blue prominent protruding veins, one on each of my breast going down through my nipples and my chest is now becoming really achy all across the top from my armpits, sharp pulling a few times when I have gone to move and I also had a light ache and one sharp stab which lasted 30 seconds this evening.
> 
> I am really trying not to think about testing as I know what I'm like, the fortune I will spend just so I can poas. Lol.

6dpo - Woke up early again, chest still achy, the protruding veins keep appearing then disappearing. Noticed my vaginal wall is really swollen when checking my cervix, also a throbbing feeling down there. Otherwise feeling not too bad!


----------



## Hopefulagain

pghmmy said:


> I see a lot of women here mentioning sinus issues as a symptom...why is that? I ask because I have been sneezing a lot and had 2 nosebleeds yesterday and one the day before. i know with my 1st pregnancy i was prone to sinusitis but never thought of it until now.

Because the body produces more mucus in early pregnancy, in preparation for the mucus plug, some women notice this extra mucus in their nasal cavity.


----------



## taylorttc

I love this thread, the greens are perfect!
Im hoping I turn this text green in the next 4days or so.

1DPO - Not much, boobs began hurting this day only on the sides.
2DPO - Boobs sore, lots of watery cm.
3DPO - Boobs sore, lots of watery cm, mild cramps.
4DPO - Boobs worse, creamy white cm, mild cramps, hot flushes.
5DPO - As above.
6DPO - Same as 4&5DPO along with feeling tired and generally poorly.
7DPO - Same as 4,5&6DPO along with thrush (down there).
8DPO - Same as above.

AF due Saturday the 24th, but Im going to wait it out see if the witch arrives.
Fingers X'ed 
x

--------------------------------
TTC CYCLE 1-12 = :bfn:
TTC CYCLE 13 = ???????

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1374728400z7z30z13.png


----------



## MrsLake2013

MrsLake2013 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I've just sat here and read the whole thread.
> 
> Currently on 3dpo? possibly. Had Clomid for the first time and Pretty confident that I felt OV. No other monitoring currently other than FF and multiple app's on my phone.
> 
> I know it's quite early in the process however yesterday and today I've had constant/long bouts of twinges and slight cramps around my ovaries sometimes moving more towards my uterus.
> Today I've been peeing constantly.
> Last night I had the most restless sleep I've ever had.
> 
> I know I shouldn't really be thinking about symptoms because it is so early, but after being diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago and having unprotected sex for the last 6 years with Hubby (only married almost 4 months) and never having any signs or symptoms, I've got my FX'd!

So I'm not 7 dpo and I've had a lot of tingly feeling in my uterus.
Yellowish mucus discharge on Saturday.
Tender breasts and sore nipples
Still having restless sleeps

To top all of this, I feel like I'm now getting sick.


----------



## emicakess

1 dpo: CP medium height very soft.

2 dpo: CP medium height very soft, lots of thick creamy cm, heartburn.

3 dpo: CP medium height very soft, sinus headache behind eye, had a dream that was pregnant.

4 dpo: CP medium height medium texture

5 dpo: CP high soft, pinching on both sides of low abdomen near hipbones, queasy, tired, cranky, really nauseas at night--almost threw up.

6 dpo: CP high firm, tired and SO cranky and snappy, very short temper, irritated, mood swings, very bad restless legs and anxiety at night, sleep walked. 

7 dpo: CP medium height soft, AF cramps for a few minutes, tired, very hot all day. AF due today or tomorrow.

8 dpo: CP high hard, no AF but waiting to test, sharp pains in uterus? randomly throughout day, sharp pains in bbs and nipples. At night: terrible body aches, headache, stuffed nose-- getting sick? Oh also my boobs were popping out of my bra today! And i look fat (bloated) :(

9 dpo: CP medium height hard closed, had to keep pulling my bra over my bbs again today but they arent sore, woke up with a massive headache and body aches --took aleve which got me through the day but i was so tired i couldnt play with my kids (im a preschool teacher) very well, and i crashed and took a 2 hour nap when I got home. When I woke up the aleve had worn off and my headache and body aches are back, i can barely hold my phone because my hands hurt so bad. Also felt dizzy all day and dont have an apitite. Debating on buying a test or waiting another day or two.

10 dpo: CP high soft closed. bought a test today so I may test after holding pee for 4 hours or test FMU. tomorrow is CD30 which is the longest cycle for me. I have an overall feeling of not feeling well today, I am tired, grumpy, dizzy, queasy (almost threw up today when changing a diaper), and this morning I had sharp pains in my lower middle abdomen (uterus?). :bfn:

11 dpo: CP high soft closed then low soft closed. Lots of creamy cm in undies. Today is CD30 and my cycles range from 22-30. I was expecting the witch earlier because of my predicted ovulation date but today I have been having AF cramps off and on all day so I am expecting her anytime now. My temps are still high. I have queasy spells all day. Not getting my hopes up. Turning this post red soon.

12 dpo: Well my post hasnt turned red yet and I am on CD31. Today I have had dull AF cramps off and on this morning and a very sharp pain near my hipbone on my right side which is radiating down my leg and through to my back. This too has been off and on and is very uncomfortable... dare I say that I had this sensation last time I was pg. But i got another :bfn: this morning so I am now officially in LIMBO! 

13 dpo: Now CD 32 (very long for me) Woke up with headache. Pressure in lowerback and low abdomen. Queasy. Spotted a tiny tiny bit pink and brown and I have never spotted before so it was weird. Tired and dizzy once spotting started.

14 dpo: AF came this morning. I recalculated my ovulation and I ovulated very late (CD 19) hence the verrry long cycle: 33 day cycle...

Also I have had a terrible acne breakout since 3 dpo! I look like a teenager!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Well here I am on cycle number 9 and am hoping for a BFP. I'm not due to test until 8/28. 

1-6 DPO - Nothing
7DPO - light cramping like pre-AF


----------



## rai

Bump for pinkfluffypla.


----------



## ToBeBlessed

I had a 0.5 F temp drop today. Scared if AF is on her way. :nope:
Today's symptoms : lot of cm , headache in the morning, tender breasts


----------



## DragonflyWing

Pretty sure I'll be turning my post green tomorrow...I got a *very* faint line on a frer this morning.


----------



## rai

Congrats Dragonfly!!!! How many dpo are you and how long is your cycle?


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm only 8dpo and my cycle is about 30 days long. Now someone suggested my line might be an evap, so I'll have to test again tomorrow!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

DragonflyWing said:


> I'm only 8dpo and my cycle is about 30 days long. Now someone suggested my line might be an evap, so I'll have to test again tomorrow!

Ooh good luck!


----------



## ToBeBlessed

I am having AF like cramps and brown spotting. Will this be :witch: at my doorstep:wacko:
I am loosing hope for this month. :(


----------



## sarahellis123

Hiya :) It's taken me a few hours to read through most of these posts so I've decided to write my own down

Im not entirely sure when my O was but im thinking somewhere between 7-9days ago so ill work it out as 9 days to give people an idea. Im 25 and hubby is 28, this is the first month we've 'actively' TTC, before that we were in the ''itll happen when it happens'' frame of mind. 

1DPO - Nothing I have noticed

2 DPO - I was an absolute cow to my hubby, for no reason, very irrational. Not really a symptom but worth mentioning I thought!

3, 4DPO - No signs that I have noticed

5DPO - Very nauseaus when I moved, very tired (12 hours sleep! usually 7-8 is plenty!) Slight cramping in left hand side,like menstrual cramps

6DPO - Very nauseaus again, Headache and sore throat in morning, runny nose etc. Thinking I might be coming down with a bug but then fine throughout the day. slight cramping again

7DPO - Less nauseaus. Slight headache in morning, sore throat and cold like symptoms in morning again. 

8DPO - Nauseaus every so often, cramping, constipation

9DPO - Today I struggled to walk (and im a dog walker!) my stomach just under my ribs is very bloated and crampy (I usually get a low down bloating before period). Late afternoon I got heart burn for the first time ever so my dad gave me some rennies and this eased it a bit. I have NEVER had heartburn before so being a bit of a drama queen of course I thought something was wrong haha. I've still got the stomach cramps (constant) and 'menstrual type cramps' . Ive been sneezing all day so now I can't decide if im coming down with a bug/flu and just want them to be symptoms or what?

any ideas welcome as im new to all of this and don't have any family (apart from hubby - but he's as clueless as me with symptoms etc) to talk to about it!

Ill keep updating 

Sarah

BIG CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WITH A BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

> Jumping in
> My pregnancy/TTC background:
> I had a MC at 8 weeks in Jan 2010
> I had my son December 24th 2010
> I had LEEP surgery to remove pre cancer cells August 2011 and again Feb 2012
> 
> As to now I think I am 5/6DPO. I had a positive OPK on the 7th, this is cycle number 2.
> 1dpo:
> 2dpo:
> 3dpo: sore boobs, nausea, bloated skin has broke out
> 4dpo: a faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry
> 5dpo: v.faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen
> 6dpo: hungry, peeing frequently, on off cramps, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen, spots
> 7dpo: spots and 2 clear BFNs
> 8dpo:skins a bit clearer, hungry, peeing frequently, on off cramps
> 9dpo: Loads of lotion like CM
> 10dpo: 2 positive IC faint but a lot clearer than my 1st 2, tender boobs and sore nipples, cramps (relieved by no.2 but no for long and gassy burping and farting load with sore cramps), bloated, increased appetite, intense sense of smell.
> 11dpo: woke up dead nauseous thought I was going to throw up over my bed, sore boobs, again bad cramping and I feel like AF is going to come (leaking feeling but it's only CM which smells really sweet)

12dpo: BFN on FRER not FMU, 2 BFNs on another brand of IC:cry: tender boobs (also found a lump that isn't sore), sore nipples, cramps (relieved by no.2 but no for long and gassy burping and farting load with sore cramps), bloated. Think my positives were false and it's a :bfn:


----------



## Toffeebabe

Hey thanks for this thread, I have endometriosis and PCOS. Me and fiancé have been ttc for 2 years now. Recently I've had major surgery to remove a diseased and infected gallbladder. I'm not 100% sure of when I've ovulated, but since my op my periods have been regular which is unusual for me. I have lost almost 6 stone in weight and have quit smoking. However going off my calculations I ovulated on the 8th August 2013. 
0 dpo I felt fine, in a really happy mood
1 dpo thick cm like creamy, felt fine otherwise
2 dpo thick cm almost like snot (tmi), heavy boobs, mild cramping but not looking to much into that.
3 dpo nausea in the evening, came on quite quick, thick snot like cm, shooting pain in left boob behind nipple area going into armpit.
4 dpo nausea, mild cramps, feeling heavy in lower abdo, thick snot like cm in the am but thinning durning the day it's now like a water clear cm. shooting pain in left breast again, restless,. Don't want to look to much into these symptoms as i don't want to build my hopes up but I am really hopeful. My period I'd due in 10 days and I'm extremely anxious at the moment. Hoping to turn this text green in 10'days 

It's 4 days till period arrives and I don't feel like its comming, my boobs are slightly bigger and I've got terrible twinges in lower and centre abdo. I may do a test in the morning. Been feeling nauseous and had a terrible migraine today. I'm still really anxious because of the conditions I've got. 

Congratulations on all the bfp people have got I wish you all the luck in the world on your happy family life xxxxx


Hey, just a bit of an update. Haven't really had any more sickness, but my breasts have gone sore and hard now, and I have this raging vein by my nipple which isn't normally there. I have more cm which is watery clear with no oudor. Not feeling tired in fact I'm the opposite, I'm really struggling to sleep. And when i do sleep I'm struggling to stay asleep. Tummy feels full and bloated. Sooooo on that note its 2 days till my period is due so I think I will cave in and do a test in the morning. I keep getting butterflies in my tummy to like I'm on a ride lol. It's a strange feeling but it could just be because I'm anxious. 
Keep your fingers crossed for my bfp in the morning, I'm so freakin scared I really hope we have done it this time. Xxxxx

Got a BFN yesterday, period was due today and the is still no sign. Been sneezing a lot over the past few days. Feeling disappointed and down in the dumps. 2 years of trying and nothing. :( I'm going to give it a few more days to see if Mother Nature turns up but to be honest starting to lose hope for this month. 

Has anyone on here got PCOS and on clomid or been on clomid and got caught as I am seriously considering taking to my consultant about it next month in my check up for endometriosis. 

Feeling so down and fragile at the moment just want to cry allmthemtime xxxx


----------



## kiahs_wife

bebbe said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I had a + OPK on 8th of Feb and I twinges on 9th so I am going with the 9th as my O date. So symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - nothing
> 3dpo - cramping, lotion like cm, stuffy nose
> 4dpo - strong cramping, tiredness, increased appetite, headache, stuffy nose lotion cm
> 5dpo - as above but add sore throat and major headache
> 6dpo - strange sore feeling mouth and gums, strong cramping, watery cm, tiredness, stuffy nose, sore throat, headache that I cannot shift
> 7dpo - very watery thin cm, headache all day, leg and back aches, shooting pains in boobs, stuffy nose, occasional but strong cramps, slightly increased libido/COLOR]



Hey congratulations on your wee girl!! quick question ref: your 6dpo. My bottom gum hurts at the front. Happened once already now back today on 11dpo. It's not very bad but def noticeable..this sound similar to what you had? Thanks Hun and congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## ttcmysecond

Hi ladies. Im new to this thread, hope y'all dont mind me joining but I too have been driving myself mad with the TWW. I have googled almost every possible symptom that I either do have or is in my head. 

I already have a 3 year old DD. I believe I may have had a chem preg back in May and this past month has been our first proper month of ttc.

I believe I ovulated between the 9th and 12th and we made sure we dtd enough around these dates. 

Since ov I have had increasing symptoms, similar to others (I have read every pg on this thread ;)) I havent written them down day by day (shouldve done really) 

I tested at 9dpo and got a BFN.

Yesterday at 11dpo I woke up feeling incredibly sick and had to sit up in bed as I felt it in my throat. The sickness/fatigue/gas/itchy eyes/sneezing/headaches has continued since ov and just seems to gey stronger. And last night I had a painful pulling sensation in my tummy and low near my cervix that lasted on and off for a cpl of hours.

12dpo had an erratic nights sleep. Vivid dreams. Woke up and boobs finally feel quote sore, prominent veins and generally feeling heavier. Not feeling as sick today judt slight nausea.

Cm is either watery or creamy, I havent had any spotting that ive noticed and my cervix has gone from being high, soft and closed to low med/hard and quite open.

I never noticed any of these signs before Af before.

AF or BFP? Helpppp :cry:

Xxxx


----------



## Hazybaby84

Hazybaby84 said:


> Hazybaby84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was going to wait till my next cycle but I really want to join in. :) I am currently TTC number 2 after having my nexplanon removed 1/08/13. Currently I'm 5dpo and my symptoms so far are;
> 
> 1-2dpo - Nothing that I can remember other than waking up at 6-6:30am for no reason (not normal for me, at least 2hrs before my alarm and I need my alarm to get me up, lol.)
> 3dpo - Woke up same time again, sore throat, feel funny. Nipples becoming sensitive, headache in the evening that went after I had ate.
> 4dpo - Nipples still sensitive, woke up early again, fell back asleep at time I would normally get up, had real trouble getting back up after.
> 5dpo - Nipples still sensitive, woke up early again, then fell back asleep at same time as yesterday. Noticed two really blue prominent protruding veins, one on each of my breast going down through my nipples and my chest is now becoming really achy all across the top from my armpits, sharp pulling a few times when I have gone to move and I also had a light ache and one sharp stab which lasted 30 seconds this evening.
> 
> I am really trying not to think about testing as I know what I'm like, the fortune I will spend just so I can poas. Lol.
> 
> 6dpo - Woke up early again, chest still achy, the protruding veins keep appearing then disappearing. Noticed my vaginal wall is really swollen when checking my cervix, also a throbbing feeling down there. Otherwise feeling not too bad!Click to expand...

7dpo - Another early start to my day, not feeling much today, chest still feels a little sore and I still can't really check my cervix as I am still swollen below but I have noticed that my cervix seems to be medium high and is facing towards the back. I have also noticed that my cm is a cross between watery, lotion with small white creamy bits. Maybe tmi. In the evening I was unable to eat, this seems to be happening a lot in the last couple of days, I seem to be getting hungry then when I actually eat I find I just can't really face it and the thought of eating makes me feel ill but I am starving in the morning and eat just fine. 

8dpo - So far this morning I have woken up from the most restless night! I have been waking up and tossing and turning since 3am. I feel absolutely shattered, I have also had few pulls and twinges last night before I went to bed. My cervix is still hard to get to as I am still swollen but I can now feel it is closed and there is a little increase in my cm which is still the same as yesterday. I cant put my finger on it, i don't feel quite right! Its like I'm nauseous but not really, very hard to explain apart from just saying I feel icky! Just to add since this morning I have a headache which could possibly be due to my bad nights sleep, followed by acid reflux after dinner which i forgot to add i had last night too and a hot flush that I thought would never go, my mum actually said I looked like a tomato. Lol.


----------



## murphy0690

Hi all! 

I have not planned to be in the TWW as my fiance and I are tying the knot next week, but here we are! We miscarried back in may/june with an unplanned pregnancy, and as he is joining the AF i got back on bcp so we could wait to start actually trying until he was through boot camp. that being said, it seems my oven is insistent on cooking something, because we think we are pregnant. 

Since it was not planned i have not been tracking when i ovulated or anything, but just from knowing my body i think it was about a week and a half ago. with our m/c i started showing preggo symptoms two days after the suspected day of conception. I actually wasn't suspecting anything until my fiance said saturday he was suspicious that i am as i have been feeling tired and achey like i was coming down with something, and despite my normal LOVE AFFAIR with anything bread or pasta, i can't even stomach the idea of those types of food. all i have been able to keep down is pickles with cream cheese, and the smell of pizza alone made me sick on friday.

the food aversion seems to be getting worse, and my bbs have been tender for a week (so not normal. i have gotten smacked in the bbs before and not flinched, they are never tender!) 

I am also having some seriously different discharge. normally im not too wet, not too dry. just enough to keep the parts from getting irritated. That being said, from sat - mon i had a TON of ewcm, and actually felt at one point that i had pee'd myself because my panties were soaked, but when i went to the restroom, it was discharge that was like water. yesterday i was dry as a desert and today i have a ton of lotion like discharge that is thick and firm. 

My cervix is normally pretty low, but i noticed saturday after my love mentioned he thought i was preggo, that my cervix was very high and soft but closed. its been going higher since, and yesterday and today i can't even find it. 

I am exhausted, but when i try to sleep, its a no go. last night i caved and decided i would try to eat a snack cause that will put me to sleep normally, but it sent me rushing to the bathroom and i was sick for about an hour. I am also running hot. i keep getting chills, but my love wont let me cuddle him because he says i am radiating heat lol.

today i keep gagging on my tongue, and other than pickles and cream cheese i could kill for orange juice. 

on top of this stuff i am pretty emotional. i broke out in tears last night because i wanted to sleep, couldn't, and my love asked what i wanted to put on the tv and i couldn't decide. i wasn't sad, just indecisive and despite the fact that i NEVER cry, i was bawling lol. 

also, my last period was extremely light for me, i barely needed a tampon at all and normally its heavy and painful. it was a little brighter red than i normally get, but i tested sunday and got a :bfn: so idk if it was period or implantation. i have been having some tummy cramps on and off since yesterday, so idk if my body is gearing up for baby making or AF. normally AF cramps only happen about a day before she comes though. 

i am also bloated and having digestive issues. i am burpy and constipated and when i do finally go its diahhrea. 

also, i never sneeze. like, ever. and since i think thursday last week, i have been sneezing periodically throughout the day. so annoying!!!

we are excited and will love if we are, but not being pregnant wouldn't kill us either. I am just so confused with all of these symptoms idk if i just have some nasty stomach bug or if i am cooking a bean in there! 

have any of you who have had children before had symptoms like this????

i would really love someone to talk to as i don't want to scar my fiance telling him all of this, and my mom cant remember her symptoms with me.

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Jumping in
My pregnancy/TTC background:
I had a MC at 8 weeks in Jan 2010 
I had my son December 24th 2010 
I had LEEP surgery to remove pre cancer cells August 2011 and again Feb 2012

As to now I think I am 5/6DPO. I had a positive OPK on the 7th, this is cycle number 2. 
1dpo: 
2dpo: 
3dpo: sore boobs, nausea, bloated skin has broke out
4dpo: a faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry
5dpo: v.faint PT positive on IC, nausea, sore nipples, bloated and hungry, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen
6dpo: hungry, peeing frequently, on off cramps, pain in the right hip/lower abdomen, spots
7dpo: spots and 2 clear BFNs
8dpo:skins a bit clearer, hungry, peeing frequently, on off cramps
9dpo: Loads of lotion like CM
10dpo: 2 positive IC faint but a lot clearer than my 1st 2, tender boobs and sore nipples, cramps (relieved by no.2 but no for long and gassy burping and farting load with sore cramps), bloated, increased appetite, intense sense of smell. 
11dpo: woke up dead nauseous thought I was going to throw up over my bed, sore boobs, again bad cramping and I feel like AF is going to come (leaking feeling but it's only CM which smells really sweet) 

12dpo: BFN on FRER not FMU, 2 BFNs on another brand of IC tender boobs (also found a lump that isn't sore), sore nipples, cramps (relieved by no.2 but no for long and gassy burping and farting load with sore cramps), bloated. 

13dpo: AF IS LATE :happydance:
1v. faint BFP on a FRER and 2 faint bfps on the IC brant that gave me BFNs yesterday and 1 positive opk. So I'm guessing I am preggo as I cannot have this many evaps so praying tomorrows tests are darker :)
Symptoms today: Nausea, icky tummy, gas, tender boobs, bloated, moody.

14dpo: AF still not here :) 
1v. faint BFP on a clearblue and a pregnant 1-2 on a clear blue digi :)
Symptoms today: Nausea, icky tummy, gas, cramping, tender boobs, bloated, moody.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congrats, mayb_baby!


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats Mayb_baby!!


----------



## asmcsm

This cycle I O'd on CD17 which is only one day later than my pre-miscarriage normal o day! Yay for my hormones deciding to go back to normal!! Especially after last months 45 day cycle ugh....

Trying really hard this cycle to not get my hopes up with SS just because last month had extremely similar symptoms to my pregnancy and it was all :bfn:s :? But still keeping track just in case I do get those beautiful pink lines!

1-2DPO - More frequent urination, but attributing that to increased thirst and consuming much more water.
3DPO- Bloated, nauseous, increased appetite, increased thirst, frequent urination, sensitive nipples
4DPO- Bloated, increased thirst, frequent urination, nauseous, mini breakout, hot flash


----------



## MrsLake2013

MrsLake2013 said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I've just sat here and read the whole thread.
> 
> Currently on 3dpo? possibly. Had Clomid for the first time and Pretty confident that I felt OV. No other monitoring currently other than FF and multiple app's on my phone.
> 
> I know it's quite early in the process however yesterday and today I've had constant/long bouts of twinges and slight cramps around my ovaries sometimes moving more towards my uterus.
> Today I've been peeing constantly.
> Last night I had the most restless sleep I've ever had.
> 
> I know I shouldn't really be thinking about symptoms because it is so early, but after being diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago and having unprotected sex for the last 6 years with Hubby (only married almost 4 months) and never having any signs or symptoms, I've got my FX'd!
> 
> So I'm not 7 dpo and I've had a lot of tingly feeling in my uterus.
> Yellowish mucus discharge on Saturday.
> Tender breasts and sore nipples
> Still having restless sleeps
> 
> To top all of this, I feel like I'm now getting sick.Click to expand...

Currently 11 dpo now and my main symptom is tiredness and slight cramping along with still feeling quite snuffly.

I POAS yesterday and had a BFN. Currently don't have any tests so will be waiting until next Friday (a week from today) to buy any more. AF is due Monday, so I guess I will need to wait and see.


----------



## murphy0690

murphy0690 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have not planned to be in the TWW as my fiance and I are tying the knot next week, but here we are! We miscarried back in may/june with an unplanned pregnancy, and as he is joining the AF i got back on bcp so we could wait to start actually trying until he was through boot camp. that being said, it seems my oven is insistent on cooking something, because we think we are pregnant.
> 
> Since it was not planned i have not been tracking when i ovulated or anything, but just from knowing my body i think it was about a week and a half ago. with our m/c i started showing preggo symptoms two days after the suspected day of conception. I actually wasn't suspecting anything until my fiance said saturday he was suspicious that i am as i have been feeling tired and achey like i was coming down with something, and despite my normal LOVE AFFAIR with anything bread or pasta, i can't even stomach the idea of those types of food. all i have been able to keep down is pickles with cream cheese, and the smell of pizza alone made me sick on friday.
> 
> the food aversion seems to be getting worse, and my bbs have been tender for a week (so not normal. i have gotten smacked in the bbs before and not flinched, they are never tender!)
> 
> I am also having some seriously different discharge. normally im not too wet, not too dry. just enough to keep the parts from getting irritated. That being said, from sat - mon i had a TON of ewcm, and actually felt at one point that i had pee'd myself because my panties were soaked, but when i went to the restroom, it was discharge that was like water. yesterday i was dry as a desert and today i have a ton of lotion like discharge that is thick and firm.
> 
> My cervix is normally pretty low, but i noticed saturday after my love mentioned he thought i was preggo, that my cervix was very high and soft but closed. its been going higher since, and yesterday and today i can't even find it.
> 
> I am exhausted, but when i try to sleep, its a no go. last night i caved and decided i would try to eat a snack cause that will put me to sleep normally, but it sent me rushing to the bathroom and i was sick for about an hour. I am also running hot. i keep getting chills, but my love wont let me cuddle him because he says i am radiating heat lol.
> 
> today i keep gagging on my tongue, and other than pickles and cream cheese i could kill for orange juice.
> 
> on top of this stuff i am pretty emotional. i broke out in tears last night because i wanted to sleep, couldn't, and my love asked what i wanted to put on the tv and i couldn't decide. i wasn't sad, just indecisive and despite the fact that i NEVER cry, i was bawling lol.
> 
> also, my last period was extremely light for me, i barely needed a tampon at all and normally its heavy and painful. it was a little brighter red than i normally get, but i tested sunday and got a :bfn: so idk if it was period or implantation. i have been having some tummy cramps on and off since yesterday, so idk if my body is gearing up for baby making or AF. normally AF cramps only happen about a day before she comes though.
> 
> i am also bloated and having digestive issues. i am burpy and constipated and when i do finally go its diahhrea.
> 
> also, i never sneeze. like, ever. and since i think thursday last week, i have been sneezing periodically throughout the day. so annoying!!!
> 
> we are excited and will love if we are, but not being pregnant wouldn't kill us either. I am just so confused with all of these symptoms idk if i just have some nasty stomach bug or if i am cooking a bean in there!
> 
> have any of you who have had children before had symptoms like this????
> 
> i would really love someone to talk to as i don't want to scar my fiance telling him all of this, and my mom cant remember her symptoms with me.
> 
> thanks everyone!!!

finally today my breast do not feel on fire! my biggest potential symptom today is loss of appetite and that i have been exhausted all day. i am normally able to fake a smile at work even when not at my best, and today i just couldn't. i litterally dragged my feet all day and the stairs were hard to conquer. 

im not "feeling pregnant" like i have been. i feel wierd and not myself, but different than the past few days. i do keep having little pinches and cramps on and off. cant wait to find out if its a little bun or :witch: playing tricks.


----------



## aspiringmum

So DH and I have taken a few months off from trying, although we have not been preventing. I'm in grad school and have a HUGE exam on Monday (boards) and have been super stressed. I wasn't temping or anything this month but I believe I o'd WAY earlier than normal, judging from the EWCM on CD 10-12 (usually CD 16 of 30 day cycle). I can't even remember what days we BD'd on but it's now CD 22 and I've got weird symptoms. I went to the dr. yesterday for just a Rx refill and discovered I have a low-grade fever. I have it again today, but feel totally fine (other than tired). I'm also starving all the time (not totally unusual before AF) but I've been getting that weird nauseous feeling like when you're really hungry, even though I've just already eaten. Basically I've got major hot flashes (accompanied by a fever of 99.1-99.3). Anyone ever heard of getting a low grade fever before a BFP? Since I O'd so early I have no idea when I'd even take a test, so will probably wait a week or so.

Still not sure what DPO I would be today. Major symptoms: bad nausea leading to vomiting once, took a Zofram and feel much better. I had chills earlier, leading me to think I have the stomach flu. However, my temp is only 99.1 again today. My BBs hurt more than they ever have with any AF before, but it could be achy because I have the flu. 

I've also had some crazy nasal stuffiness and sneezing but no other allergy signs.

Just have to wait and see!


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hi Ladies,

This is my first month TTC, it's my daughters 3rd Birthday on Monday and I am currently 6 or 7 DPO (I'm going to say I'm 6dpo for the sake of this though). I have PCOS and a shortish LP of 11 days. 

I have been having lots of symptoms, so thought I would put them on here, to keep a log really and hopefully turn it green some time soon! I better add though that I do suffer with nausea after ovulation until AF normally.

Good luck to you all and lots of :dust:

1 dpo - No symptoms

2 dpo - No symptoms

3 dpo - Slight cramping and twinges in tummy

4 dpo - Slight cramping and period like pains & bouts of nausea 

5 dpo - Cramping in tummy and lower back and thighs & bouts of nausea

6 dpo - Horrendous cramping low down in tummy & bouts of nausea & noticed my boobs feel heavier. 

7 dpo - Cramping not as bad but bad twinges in right side far down in uterus, sore throat and sniffling all day, am very swollen inside Vagina (noticed when trying to check cervix position), tired and waves of nausea (I'm pretty convinced I am pregnant today, but going to wait until 11dpo to test) Also had a very vivid dream last night.

8 dpo - Full up with a nasty cold, hot flushes (probably due to cold?) Very sore boobs (had to wear a bra to bed), twinges and pain in right side still, dull aching in lower back and tummy, gassy with a bit of heart burn this evening. Forced into testing by mum and sister but BFN....still pretty convinced I am pregnant though! Also had a very vivid dream last night!

9 dpo - Woken up feeling very nauseous with diarrhea. Had a very vivid dream about a BFP last night. Not much cramping today, but boobs feel huge and sore & had quite a few episodes of nausea. Also took HPT this morning with FMU and BPN. Feeling a bit deflated today. Oh and HUGE bloated tummy.

10 dpo - Had vivid dreams all night. Aching cramping in tummy and lower back. Just like AF cramps. More nausea and very sore boobs. Did HPT with very diluted urine and think I saw something with colour to it. But not getting hopes up. Think AF might come tomorrow.

11 dpo - It's 1.30pm and no AF yet! I have very sore boobs and am very crampy in low tummy and lower back. BFN with FMU today. Think AF is going to show. AF didn't show all day! I had really bad low back pain today along with really uncomfortable cramping, nausea and tiredness. Oh and sore boobs.

12 dpo - Really bad stiff lower back and cramping. Sore boobs. Absolutely shattered! Oh and very faint positive on IC after holding wee for 4 hours (4pm) and another faint +ve at 8.30pm. Still got this lingering cold and few spots sprung up today on my face and back (this is AF symptom for me though). Will test in the morning.

13 dpo - BFP!!! on IC, Morrisons Cheap test and DIGI!


----------



## MomWife

Congrats Mayb_baby! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Mayb_baby!!! 

I'm 11dpo today - Cramps, and super sore boobs, but that's it.


----------



## murphy0690

murphy0690 said:


> murphy0690 said:
> 
> 
> finally today my breast do not feel on fire! my biggest potential symptom today is loss of appetite and that i have been exhausted all day. i am normally able to fake a smile at work even when not at my best, and today i just couldn't. i litterally dragged my feet all day and the stairs were hard to conquer.
> 
> im not "feeling pregnant" like i have been. i feel wierd and not myself, but different than the past few days. i do keep having little pinches and cramps on and off. cant wait to find out if its a little bun or :witch: playing tricks.
> 
> ok, so today i am a grumpy butt. all morning i knew that the things bothering me were small but i was not able to stop myself from blowing up. my mood finally calmed around one and i have had a headache since. still having twinges and mild cramps on and off, and my cm is super creamy and lots of it as apposed to being a desert a few days ago. i feel full low down and last night my fiance put his arm over my lower abdomen and it made me so uncomfortable.
> 
> also been dealing with hunger and nausea at the same time. its rude.Click to expand...


----------



## Newlywed2012

Subscribing


----------



## LittleBowPeep

Me 34 hubby 33. 10 DPO BFP :happydance: First time in my life to try for kids. You can find my prior posts earlier in this thread.:baby:





 OK, I'm so excited to be posting the "good news"!!!:happydance: My hubby and I have tried to get prego since February of this year. ( I've actually been trying since December wink...wink). Anyway, our first few cycles we a little rough with no luck. I was frustrated that it didn't happen. :cry: I was secretly hoping to be one of those ladies that gets pregnant right away. That was not the case for me. In March, I was starting to have some period like pain after my normal monthly cycle. I have a 28-30 day cycle and it usually lasts about 3-5 days. The month of march I was having spotting for an extra 4 days which is very abnormal for me along with shooting pains that would come on for about 3-4 hours at a time. This was very strange. In April the same thing happened and I knew something was wrong. I called my GYNO but could not get an appointment until early mid May. The pain woke me up a few nights in a row, it was a stabbing pain by my ovary. I decided to call my primary care DR. I came to see him a few days later. He tested me for a UTI and said he could send me the next day to a center to get a transvagional ultrasound and he was not able to do much else and recommended for me to try and get my OBGYN appointment bumped up. So 2 days later my husband and I went to the imaging place for the transvagional ultrasound. The technician uses a small wand and takes pictures up there. She was spending a long time on my right side. She told me to hold on and got another woman to take a look at what she was seeing. Unfortunately, they were talking in code and would only tell me it was on the right side. :growlmad: The technician and the DR. told me that they would send the images to my Primary care and he would call to review them with me. I was so scared of what it was, I was searching the internet for what could be wrong? Web MD is NOT your friend!!! lol. 2 days later my Primary care called me and told me I had a Large mass on my right ovary and it was SOLID :growlmad:.!!! Cysts are fluid filled, My heart sank, I was thinking worst case ovarian cancer and best case a demmoriod cyst. At this point I only needed to wait 3 more days till my OBGYN appointment. At my OBGYN my DR. had received the images from my earlier ultrasound she took a look and said the images were not very good and they had a specialist who would take more. I came back the next day and within the first 5 minutes of the transvagional the Dr. said, "oh wow, you have a huge pudunculated tumor :happydance: " God is in your favor to have found this before you got pregnant because the fibriod would have caused tons of pain and complications". I was so relieved it was just a large fibroid!!! Because it was attached from a stalk to the outside of the uterus it appeared on the ovary during the first ultrasound.....wow! What a relief. I went in for laparoscopic surgery on June 4th. While the surgery was being performed my doctor saw about 10-13 tiny spots of endometrossis on the outside of the uterus and surrounding areas. He lasered off the endo and removed a large CANTELOPE sized fibroid. The fibroid was sitting towards the back of my pelvis pushing on my bladder. I have always peed all the time and I thought I just had a small bladder. After the operation I now pee like a normal person :thumbup::happydance: lol.



After recovery and during my follow-up the DR. explained that my case of endometrossis was extremely mild but even very mild endo could be the sole cause of us not conceiving yet. He gave us the green light to try the next month. (typically is the fibroid is inside the uterus or imbedded in the uterine wall the waiting period is longer).

I used pre-seed on cycle day 15 and forgot to use it the other days. I use the CBFM and did not get a peak in July. This month I did get a peak on cycle day 15&16 followed by a high. We BD on cycle day 8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17, Yeah pretty much every day. lol

1 -7 DPO nothing out of the ordinary


8 DPO During my combat class I had a moment of metallic taste in my mouth. I felt feverish that night and I had weird tailbone shooting twinges.

9 or 10 DPO My husband ate hard-boiled eggs this morning and the scent was so strong it was a really bad sulfur smell. I eat hard-boiled eggs all the time and never noticed such a strong scent. Been experiencing light cramping all day. I'm so used to the BFN's month after month that is has started to not bother me that much. Went to walgreens and bought a FER a very light line formed in the 3 minute window BFP!!!!. So excited!!!!! Trying to get pregnant it such a difficult and scary process. I have leaned on God for support during my difficult times. I know he has put in my heart to have children for a reason. 

I was starting to think about going to a fertility clinic next month and starting that whole process. Ladies, I never ever would have thought I had endo. I know for certain that it was putting a damper on getting pregnant. If I would have never found the fibroid I would have never been diagnosed with endo. I'm so lucky to have found it and have it lasered off to restore my fertility. I would have never been found It could have taken years to get pregnant. My Mom and sisters have never had it. I know for certain that it was putting a damper on getting pregnant. . [/COLOR]


----------



## LittleBowPeep

LittleBowPeep said:


> Here I go....love this thread!
> 
> I believe I o'd on February 17th dtd on February 18th. My honey was out of town February 14th-17th and we also dtd before he left. I don't know my chances because of the weird timing gap. This was our first month of trying although with the travel schedule not a good one. (last month we stopped using condoms but not until January 20th well after I o'd)
> 
> 1-5 DPO Not many symptons felt pretty good/normal
> February 22- 5 DPO Slight cramping today and a little sleepy. NMC not due until March 3rd or so.
> February 23rd 6 DPO Mild cramping in cervix off and on, lower back ache (don't know if it's in my head lol
> February 24th 7 DPO Very mild cramping, itchy skin, creamy cm
> February 25th 8 DPO Feel like AF is on her way but I'm not due till around Feb 2nd or so. Little lazy- tired today. Slight pulling sensation from right side. Very hungry today
> February 26th 9 DPO I feel nothing as of the afternoon.
> February 27th 10 DPO Same as yesterday. I'm not sure my chances this month. We did not dtd till 18th in evening (hubby out of town) I think I o'd on the 17th. Heard a lot of mixed info on how long you have after O to get pregnant.
> February 28th 11 DPO major headache that lasted a few minutes, slight pressure in pelvis.
> March 1st 12 DPO Very hungry, today headaches again.
> March 2nd 13 DPO feel like AF is coming. very light period symptoms that lasted all night. Waiting on AF should be due tomorrow.
> March 3rd 14 DPO AF due today or tomorrow no sign but I FEEL like she's here. Period symptoms come for hours at a time then I feel normal again. Also, I've been waking up in the middle of the night to eat. Weird! Had a huge wedge piece of banana bread at 3am.
> March 4th 15 DPO No AF yet. Period like symptoms off and on. I've had a wet nose (not stuffy this whole time in the tww) A little breast tenderness. Took a test and saw a very very faint line?? Maybe I'm just trying to see one LOL. Will test again tomorrow if AF does not come today.
> March 5th 16 DPO Tested very faint line using internet cheapies again not sure if it is a line or not? feels like AF is here all the symptoms -but nothing. I'm 2-3 days late today. I have a good feeling. If I am I'm one one those people who don't test positive till very late. Felling slightly queasy. Period like symptoms. Slight breast tenderness. High energy. TODAY PM LIGHT SPOTTING RED PINK THE BROWN? NOT SURE IF ITS AF OR SOMETHING ELSE. WILL KEEP YA'LL POSTED
> 
> Full blown AF March 5th- This month me husband will be home the entire month. I have been trying not to think about ttc
> 
> 
> MARCH
> I think I o'd March 18, 19, 20th? Will post DPO again.
> March 20th- 21st 1-2 DPO Very very sensitive nipples but I read that it is also caused by o'ing.
> March 22nd 25th 3 dpo-6 dpo Not much to report trying to take my mind off the tww.
> March 26th 7 DPO slight cramping and insomnia & weird shooting pains on my left side came every 15 minutes for a few hours.
> March 27th 8 DPO slight cramping and insomnia feeling warn wet nose BFN
> March 28th 9 DPO slight cramping almost like af is coming but not due for another week and insomnia. feeling warn
> March 29th 10 DPO hungry, tired but can't sleep, metallic taste, wet nose
> March 30 11 DPO Starving and wolfing down food at meals...lol Took a test- do I see a faint line? Took 6 more I swear I can see something on all of them...I think I'm going crazy. New brand I've never used from the 99 cent store. I have been testing for 3 months with dollar store tests so I don't know if these readings are normal? Will test again tomorrow. Been so obsessed with baby thoughts.
> March 31st 12 DPO Took a few more 99 cent tests today (6 total lol). They have all come up with the same faint, very faint line. I did some research on evap. lines and then after reading think they could be just that evap lines. Because the lines appeared after 15 minutes to 1 hour and very very hard to see. Had some cramping off and on. I think I feel prego...hope full wishing I guess. No real other symptoms but a headache and feeling a little more cm then normal. I don't temp normally but feel like my body is running warm. Bubbly guts all day too.
> April 1st 13 DPO Took a 99 cent store test first thing this morning and the faint line appeared after 5 minutes  Still not convienced though because it looks like the same evap lines from the last few days.....very cautious as AF is not due here till Thursday. In the evening I had more intense cramps lasting several hours. I also had some brown/pink spotting for about 2 hours it was very light possible Implantation? I have also felt very bloated and puffy. Not going to test again till Wednesday I want to know for sure. I'm 75% sure I'm preggo but scared of being disappointed.
> April 2nd 14 DPO AF got me I was so sure this month. :-(


Me 34 hubby 33. 10 DPO BFP First time in my life to try for kids. You can find my prior posts earlier in this thread.





OK, I'm so excited to be posting the "good news"!!! My hubby and I have tried to get prego since February of this year. ( I've actually been trying since December wink...wink). Anyway, our first few cycles we a little rough with no luck. I was frustrated that it didn't happen. I was secretly hoping to be one of those ladies that gets pregnant right away. That was not the case for me. In March, I was starting to have some period like pain after my normal monthly cycle. I have a 28-30 day cycle and it usually lasts about 3-5 days. The month of march I was having spotting for an extra 4 days which is very abnormal for me along with shooting pains that would come on for about 3-4 hours at a time. This was very strange. In April the same thing happened and I knew something was wrong. I called my GYNO but could not get an appointment until early mid May. The pain woke me up a few nights in a row, it was a stabbing pain by my ovary. I decided to call my primary care DR. I came to see him a few days later. He tested me for a UTI and said he could send me the next day to a center to get a transvagional ultrasound and he was not able to do much else and recommended for me to try and get my OBGYN appointment bumped up. So 2 days later my husband and I went to the imaging place for the transvagional ultrasound. The technician uses a small wand and takes pictures up there. She was spending a long time on my right side. She told me to hold on and got another woman to take a look at what she was seeing. Unfortunately, they were talking in code and would only tell me it was on the right side. The technician and the DR. told me that they would send the images to my Primary care and he would call to review them with me. I was so scared of what it was, I was searching the internet for what could be wrong? Web MD is NOT your friend!!! lol. 2 days later my Primary care called me and told me I had a Large mass on my right ovary and it was SOLID .!!! Cysts are fluid filled, My heart sank, I was thinking worst case ovarian cancer and best case a demmoriod cyst. At this point I only needed to wait 3 more days till my OBGYN appointment. At my OBGYN my DR. had received the images from my earlier ultrasound she took a look and said the images were not very good and they had a specialist who would take more. I came back the next day and within the first 5 minutes of the transvagional the Dr. said, "oh wow, you have a huge pudunculated tumor " God is in your favor to have found this before you got pregnant because the fibriod would have caused tons of pain and complications". I was so relieved it was just a large fibroid!!! Because it was attached from a stalk to the outside of the uterus it appeared on the ovary during the first ultrasound.....wow! What a relief. I went in for laparoscopic surgery on June 4th. While the surgery was being performed my doctor saw about 10-13 tiny spots of endometrossis on the outside of the uterus and surrounding areas. He lasered off the endo and removed a large CANTELOPE sized fibroid. The fibroid was sitting towards the back of my pelvis pushing on my bladder. I have always peed all the time and I thought I just had a small bladder. After the operation I now pee like a normal person lol.



After recovery and during my follow-up the DR. explained that my case of endometrossis was extremely mild but even very mild endo could be the sole cause of us not conceiving yet. He gave us the green light to try the next month. (typically is the fibroid is inside the uterus or imbedded in the uterine wall the waiting period is longer).

I used pre-seed on cycle day 15 and forgot to use it the other days. I use the CBFM and did not get a peak in July. This month I did get a peak on cycle day 15&16 followed by a high. We BD on cycle day 8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17, Yeah pretty much every day. lol

1 -7 DPO nothing out of the ordinary


8 DPO During my combat class I had a moment of metallic taste in my mouth. I felt feverish that night and I had weird tailbone shooting twinges.

9 or 10 DPO My husband ate hard-boiled eggs this morning and the scent was so strong it was a really bad sulfur smell. I eat hard-boiled eggs all the time and never noticed such a strong scent. Been experiencing light cramping all day. I'm so used to the BFN's month after month that is has started to not bother me that much. Went to walgreens and bought a FER a very light line formed in the 3 minute window BFP!!!!. So excited!!!!! Trying to get pregnant it such a difficult and scary process. I have leaned on God for support during my difficult times. I know he has put in my heart to have children for a reason. 

I was starting to think about going to a fertility clinic next month and starting that whole process. Ladies, I never ever would have thought I had endo. I know for certain that it was putting a damper on getting pregnant. If I would have never found the fibroid I would have never been diagnosed with endo. I'm so lucky to have found it and have it lasered off to restore my fertility. I would have never been found It could have taken years to get pregnant. My Mom and sisters have never had it. I know for certain that it was putting a damper on getting pregnant. If I would have never found the fibroid I would have never been diagnosed with endo. I'm so lucky to have found it and have it lasered off. I it would have never been found It and could have taken years to get pregnant. 


[/COLOR]


----------



## missaria

missaria said:


> missaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missaria said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm jumping in here!
> 
> DPO 1: No symptoms. Felt great.
> DPO 2: Dizzy, thirsty, increased urge to pee, mild cramping
> DPO 3: Sharp cramps on left side only, creamy CM
> 
> 
> That's where I am now. AF is due the 10th. Will update as I go
> 
> MAJOR UPDATE!
> 
> DPO 4: Felt a lot better. Mild AF type cramps in the evening. Watery CM.
> DPO 5: Feel pretty normal. Watery CM.
> DPO 6: Mild AF type cramps very low in abdomen. Lots of creamy CM in the morning, became watery by afternoon. Was looking carefully to see if any blood in CM, but no such luck!
> DPO 7: Mild AF type cramps continue. CM with brown tinge to it in the evening.
> DPO 8: No cramps at all (bad sign?). Mild acne breakout on face. Sore muscles, especially legs. Feel tired, but when is that not the case?
> DPO 9: Extreme fatigue. Flashes of nausea. BFN on FRER. :(
> DPO 10: AF type cramps are back. BFN on FRER. Feeling very out after feeling very positive just a day or two ago :(
> DPO 11: No symptoms. Tested anyway, BFN.
> DPO 12: No symptoms.
> DPO 13: Brownish CM, believed AF was coming so put in a tampon. Took tampon out later to only find a little more brown CM.
> DPO 14: AF due today, but no AF cramps or sign of her anywhere. Tested - BFP on a FRER! Click to expand...
> 
> I got my BFP today!!Click to expand...

Just an update... I unfortunately miscarried at exactly 6wks. :cry: My husband and I are currently debating when to try again. This was our first BFP after 6mos trying.


----------



## SarahS TTC 1

Hi all,

First time listing my symptoms but I'm trying to work out if I'm crazy or hopefully waiting for my first BFP. 

I apologise in advance for TMI relating to my BM symptoms 

DPO 1: Diarrhea (TMI I know), with bloating, lots of gas and sharp stabbing pains. Also skin breakout which is unsual for me

DPO 2: same as above

DPO 3: Constipation (NEVER happens to me), bloating, gas, heaviness feeling and twinges

DPO 4: Bloating, gas

DPO 5: Bloating, gas, diarrhea, mild cramps/twinges, skin breakout (unusual this early) and dry cervical fluid (really unusual)

DPO 6: A day of opposites, constipation early then diarrhea later, runny nose, then stuffy nose later. More acne & CM. gas and bloating

DPO 7: bloating, gas, twinges, acid reflux, diarrhea, more CM, more acne on chest

DPO 8: bloating, gas, mild cramps, vivid dreams (REALLY unusual for me), acne on my chest (again unusual - expected on my face but face is clear)

DPO 9: bloating, gas, stuffy nose, more chest acne

DPO 10: gas. Sharp stabbing pain on left when I sneezed. Random stabbing pain in back and ribs (moving towards underarm) but only lasted a couple of mins. More vivid dreams again - I usually can't remember them at all. V. occasional tingling breasts

DPO 11: More dreams. gas, constipation and mild cramps. mild tingling boobs

AF is due on Wednesday (DPO 14) and I'm trying not to get caught obsessing until then but it's hard. Not sure I feel pregnant but had lots of unusual symptoms for me.

Is anyone at a similar stage and waiting to test?

Fingers-crossed for everyone.


----------



## bluebrown

Love this thread:happydance:

I will update daily, but so far...

1dpo: Woke up with a stuffy nose, sleepy earlier than usual, fell asleep before 8 when I am usually up past 10.

2dpo: Hot flash in the middle of the night. Headache when I woke up, slight soreness in my throat, creamy cm when I wiped.

3dpo: Tossing and turning last night, woke up tired. Face is breaking out.

4dpo: Vivid dream last night, woke up with a stiff back. Bloated tummy. Slight nausea after I eat anything.

5dpo: Trouble sleeping, thirsty, stuffy nose, mild cramping. Constipation.

6dpo: Stuffy nose. Tummy is sore as if I had been doing sit ups or something.

7dpo: Nothing really, feeling out for this month. Checked cervix yesterday, low and soft with lots of creamy cm.

8dpo: I have a dull pain low on my left side between my pelvic area and my lower uterus. For the past week my left arm and wrist have been very numb and sometimes painful, not sure what to think of it, this never happens to me. Carpal tunnel?

9dpo: Dull pelvic pain continues as well as numb arm and wrist. Woke up with heavy and sore breasts and a sore back. Very tired, took a nap during the day, and af type cramps for a little bit today. Had a bd session with dh, spots of blood on toilet paper after when I wiped, went away though.

10dpo: Sore, stiff back, can hardly turn my head :( nausea after I eat, on and off slight cramping. Thirsty. A little bit of snot like cm (could be left overs from yesterday's bd session). Tired in the morning after waking up and during the day.

11dpo: All of the above plus a stuffy nose. Had af type cramps and felt like she was starting, ran to bathroom prepared for her but nothing but creamy cm. 

12dpo: No symptoms at all to report. If af kept her schedule from last month then I am 3 days late. If she sticks with my average, then I have 3 more days until she is due.

13dpo: Thirst continues and af type cramps on and off. Keep feeling like she will start any minute, but when I go to the bathroom and wipe there is only creamy white cm.

14dpo: Random bouts of cramps come and go, feel like af but stronger and last just a short time. Constant thirst, can drink water all day and still be thirsty. Still creamy cm. Testing tomorrow morning.

15dpo: Tested today with fmu :bfp:


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> This cycle I O'd on CD17 which is only one day later than my pre-miscarriage normal o day! Yay for my hormones deciding to go back to normal!! Especially after last months 45 day cycle ugh....
> 
> Trying really hard this cycle to not get my hopes up with SS just because last month had extremely similar symptoms to my pregnancy and it was all :bfn:s :? But still keeping track just in case I do get those beautiful pink lines!
> 
> 1-2DPO - More frequent urination, but attributing that to increased thirst and consuming much more water.
> 3DPO- Bloated, nauseous, increased appetite, increased thirst, frequent urination, sensitive nipples
> 4DPO- Bloated, increased thirst, frequent urination, nauseous, mini breakout, hot flash

5DPO-Nauseous, light headed, fatigue, stabbing pains in abdomen
6DPO-Nauseous, stuffy nose, hot flashes
7DPO-Irritable, moody, stuffy nose, spotting, some light cramping, lower backache


----------



## MsJasmine

I was looking for a thread like this! Great to hear our news LittleBowPeep!

I am just noting down what's going on with me. Felling hopeful this month as we DTD almost every day through out my fertile period. My last af was 7th August. I am usually 28 day on the dot. Although last month my the witch visited me early. 

I am a self proclaimed POAS addict, but this month I am trying hard not to buy any until nearer the time.

1dpo- ewcm, dificulty sleeping. 

2dpo- lotion type cm, feeling really tired

3dpo- emotional and moody. feeling generally icky and run down. Still managed to bd after being paranoid that I had late ov. Vivid dreams

4dpo- really tired and can't stop coughing.

5dpo- Lotion cm, woke up with coughing fit and terrible pains which had me doubled up for a few minutes. Pain nowdull ache, with jabs now and then. I feel hot, and drained. Could this be late OV? I only go by fertility calendar and cm to know that I am ovulating. However I regularly feel crampy around cd18 (28 day cycle). So confused. No appitite and just a little moody lol
update - pain lasted all day through to the night, bd just in case these were late ov symptoms?? Poor DH

6dpo- Slept until 9.30 and still feel tired. Pain has gone away now. Stuffy nose. Feeling positive but emotional. Gave myself the ultimate pamper session and felt really good about myself (which is unusually as I am normally to busy with life to have me time)

7dpo- A blob of EWCM (sorry tmi) ? big boobs, but usually like this before af is due. Still coughing and major moody, again could be pms symptom. Not really hungry and feeling icky in general. Frequent trips to the bathroom. I am so tempted to poas knowing its way too early. Must resist the urge!!


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi guys, I'm current 4dpo and have woken up with the most excruciating stabbing / pulling pain in my uterus. The pain is central. But surely it is too early to be implantation?? Has anyone else had this so early on? Or could it be something like endometriosis etc? Any advice will help!


----------



## MsJasmine

missaria I am so so so sorry for your loss. I know how you are feeling and it will get better. I would possible leave it for a few months and give yourself time to heal. :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats Littlebopeep
I'm so sorry :hugs: Missaria, I too had a loss with my first pregnancy which ended at 8 weeks. If you want to talk feel free to PM me xxx


----------



## SarahS TTC 1

SarahS TTC 1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time listing my symptoms but I'm trying to work out if I'm crazy or hopefully waiting for my first BFP.
> 
> I apologise in advance for TMI relating to my BM symptoms
> 
> DPO 1: Diarrhea (TMI I know), with bloating, lots of gas and sharp stabbing pains. Also skin breakout which is unsual for me
> 
> DPO 2: same as above
> 
> DPO 3: Constipation (NEVER happens to me), bloating, gas, heaviness feeling and twinges
> 
> DPO 4: Bloating, gas
> 
> DPO 5: Bloating, gas, diarrhea, mild cramps/twinges, skin breakout (unusual this early) and dry cervical fluid (really unusual)
> 
> DPO 6: A day of opposites, constipation early then diarrhea later, runny nose, then stuffy nose later. More acne & CM. gas and bloating
> 
> DPO 7: bloating, gas, twinges, acid reflux, diarrhea, more CM, more acne on chest
> 
> DPO 8: bloating, gas, mild cramps, vivid dreams (REALLY unusual for me), acne on my chest (again unusual - expected on my face but face is clear)
> 
> DPO 9: bloating, gas, stuffy nose, more chest acne
> 
> DPO 10: gas. Sharp stabbing pain on left when I sneezed. Random stabbing pain in back and ribs (moving towards underarm) but only lasted a couple of mins. More vivid dreams again - I usually can't remember them at all. V. occasional tingling breasts
> 
> DPO 11: More dreams. gas, constipation and mild cramps. mild tingling boobs
> 
> AF is due on Wednesday (DPO 14) and I'm trying not to get caught obsessing until then but it's hard. Not sure I feel pregnant but had lots of unusual symptoms for me.
> 
> Is anyone at a similar stage and waiting to test?
> 
> Fingers-crossed for everyone.

DPO 12: more gas and bloating. Major cramps but no AF (unusual for me). itchy nipples too (v. weird). feel really different this tww


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> This cycle I O'd on CD17 which is only one day later than my pre-miscarriage normal o day! Yay for my hormones deciding to go back to normal!! Especially after last months 45 day cycle ugh....
> 
> Trying really hard this cycle to not get my hopes up with SS just because last month had extremely similar symptoms to my pregnancy and it was all :bfn:s :? But still keeping track just in case I do get those beautiful pink lines!
> 
> 1-2DPO - More frequent urination, but attributing that to increased thirst and consuming much more water.
> 3DPO- Bloated, nauseous, increased appetite, increased thirst, frequent urination, sensitive nipples
> 4DPO- Bloated, increased thirst, frequent urination, nauseous, mini breakout, hot flash
> 
> 5DPO-Nauseous, light headed, fatigue, stabbing pains in abdomen
> 6DPO-Nauseous, stuffy nose, hot flashes
> 7DPO-Irritable, moody, stuffy nose, spotting, some light cramping, lower backacheClick to expand...

8DPO-Feeling pretty nauseous today, gas, constipation(sorry for the TMI), bloody nose(had one in the tww in my last pregnancy)


----------



## WDWJess

Just wanted to say hello so I can stalk for a few days before I start my own symptom post. Good luck everybody.


----------



## MsJasmine

WDWJess said:


> Just wanted to say hello so I can stalk for a few days before I start my own symptom post. Good luck everybody.

Hi WDWJess! :)


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> This cycle I O'd on CD17 which is only one day later than my pre-miscarriage normal o day! Yay for my hormones deciding to go back to normal!! Especially after last months 45 day cycle ugh....
> 
> Trying really hard this cycle to not get my hopes up with SS just because last month had extremely similar symptoms to my pregnancy and it was all :bfn:s :? But still keeping track just in case I do get those beautiful pink lines!
> 
> 1-2DPO - More frequent urination, but attributing that to increased thirst and consuming much more water.
> 3DPO- Bloated, nauseous, increased appetite, increased thirst, frequent urination, sensitive nipples
> 4DPO- Bloated, increased thirst, frequent urination, nauseous, mini breakout, hot flash
> 
> 5DPO-Nauseous, light headed, fatigue, stabbing pains in abdomen
> 6DPO-Nauseous, stuffy nose, hot flashes
> 7DPO-Irritable, moody, stuffy nose, spotting, some light cramping, lower backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 8DPO-Feeling pretty nauseous today, gas, constipation(sorry for the TMI), bloody nose(had one in the tww in my last pregnancy)Click to expand...

9DPO-bloody nose, temp is at its highest this cycle, dull ache in uterus and some occasional sharp pain around left ovary, chills, dull lower back pain,gas


----------



## DragonflyWing

DragonflyWing said:


> Hello everyone! This is a great thread!
> 
> My story- I have almost 8 month old twins, and DH and I are not currently TTC. We plan on having more children, but not until the twins are at least 2. I'm still breastfeeding, but I've had my cycle back since 2 months post partum. We dtd this past Sunday, and I thought I was either past ovulation, or having an anovulatory cycle. However, on Monday I had ovulation pain and ewcm, so I think I O'ed that day (CD 18). It's unlikely, but definitely possible that we might have caught the egg.
> 
> 1-2 DPO- nothing
> 3-4 DPO- stuffy nose and headache upon waking, increased appetite
> 5-6 DPO- lots of cm, some cramping, fatigue, mood swings, sore gums
> 7 DPO- fatigue, moody
> 8dpo- fatigue, sore breasts, faint positive on a FRER, but only after about an hour (possibly evap)
> 9dpo- sore breasts, nausea, creamy cm, another squinter of a line on a FRER. Still unsure.
> 10dpo- sore breasts, nausea, creamy cm, yet ANOTHER possible evap on a test, fatigue, pelvic pain that feels like the start of SPD I had when I was pregnant (could it really start this early)?
> 11dpo- sore breasts, nausea, fatigue, another *maybe* faint line on an IC. I have a digital test that I'm going to take tomorrow to find out for certain.
> 12dpo- all of the above plus dizziness and some cramps. Digital test said no, but got a faint line on an IC. Still in the dark, so I'll be testing until AF, I guess. Negative on a FRER. Sensitive to smells.
> 13dpo- sore breasts, dizziness, nausea, pelvis pain, positive on an IC that suddenly disappeared after 5 minutes. Very sensitive to smells.
> 14dpo- sore breasts, cramps, another evap on IC after only 3-5 minutes (no color). AF is two days late.
> 15dpo- AF arrived.
> 
> Of course, we will be happy if I'm pregnant, because a baby is always a blessing...but man, I can hardly imagine having a newborn in addition to my twins. Or being pregnant while chasing around newly mobile twins! Eek. I'm not even going to entertain the possibility that I could have another set of twins. :wacko: So, there would be some worry if I'm pregnant, but ultimately we would be very happy and I'm sure it would work out fine.
> 
> I'll be testing on August 24th if AF doesn't show up and if I can wait that long!

My post turned red today. Honestly relieved after all the confusion this month.


----------



## Mimi85

havent updated this cycle but just got my bfp today! thought Id drop by and post symtpoms for those interested

1-3dpo: nothing
4dpo: slight cramping, bloated vivid dreams
5dpo: bloated woke up with sore throat, sore nipples, twinges
6dpo: more bloated, feeling 'off'. really tired, not very hungry, tender boobs
7dpo: boobs more tender, bloating, tired really early, coffee tastes bad, nausea
8dpo: boobs really sore, extreme bloating, nausea, sore throat, lower back pain, no appetite, food still tastes funny, tired. tested and BFP!


----------



## asmcsm

Mimi85 said:
 

> havent updated this cycle but just got my bfp today! thought Id drop by and post symtpoms for those interested
> 
> 1-3dpo: nothing
> 4dpo: slight cramping, bloated vivid dreams
> 5dpo: bloated woke up with sore throat, sore nipples, twinges
> 6dpo: more bloated, feeling 'off'. really tired, not very hungry, tender boobs
> 7dpo: boobs more tender, bloating, tired really early, coffee tastes bad, nausea
> 8dpo: boobs really sore, extreme bloating, nausea, sore throat, lower back pain, no appetite, food still tastes funny, tired. tested and BFP!

Congrats! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Mimi85

thank you asmcsm!

hope this is your month too! chart is looking good :)


----------



## Newlywed2012

Great news mimi and congrats. It's nice to see someone test so early and get a positive. I'm going to test 9dpo as I had very early symptoms of implantation on d5


----------



## MsJasmine

MsJasmine said:


> I was looking for a thread like this! Great to hear our news LittleBowPeep!
> 
> I am just noting down what's going on with me. Felling hopeful this month as we DTD almost every day through out my fertile period. My last af was 7th August. I am usually 28 day on the dot. Although last month my the witch visited me early.
> 
> I am a self proclaimed POAS addict, but this month I am trying hard not to buy any until nearer the time.
> 
> 1dpo- ewcm, dificulty sleeping.
> 
> 2dpo- lotion type cm, feeling really tired
> 
> 3dpo- emotional and moody. feeling generally icky and run down. Still managed to bd after being paranoid that I had late ov. Vivid dreams
> 
> 4dpo- really tired and can't stop coughing.
> 
> 5dpo- Lotion cm, woke up with coughing fit and terrible pains which had me doubled up for a few minutes. Pain nowdull ache, with jabs now and then. I feel hot, and drained. Could this be late OV? I only go by fertility calendar and cm to know that I am ovulating. However I regularly feel crampy around cd18 (28 day cycle). So confused. No appitite and just a little moody lol
> update - pain lasted all day through to the night, bd just in case these were late ov symptoms?? Poor DH
> 
> 6dpo- Slept until 9.30 and still feel tired. Pain has gone away now. Stuffy nose. Feeling positive but emotional. Gave myself the ultimate pamper session and felt really good about myself (which is unusually as I am normally to busy with life to have me time)
> 
> 7dpo- A blob of EWCM (sorry tmi) ? big boobs, but usually like this before af is due. Still coughing and major moody, again could be pms symptom. Not really hungry and feeling icky in general. Frequent trips to the bathroom. I am so tempted to poas knowing its way too early. Must resist the urge!!

Half way though 2ww...

8dpo- really really tired. Twinges down below. really loose stools (sorry tmi) not really with it. Had a big plate of mashed potatoes, baked beans and lots of cheese. Really unlike me to have such a big lunch (could actually have eaten it twice). Still have a cough, stuffy nose and headache. Wet cm. One thing I have noticed is that I am usually really bloated by this time in my cycle but not this month. Boobs are sensitive. My hubby has hidden my tests which is funny, but also annoying :)

9dpo - creamy cm so caved in and did a cheap test. BFN of course. Vivid dreams last night, cramps and tinges also. still tired in the day and with that comes moodiness. Itchy boobs and generally achy. Think I will have an early night tonight.

10dpo- What a day, never have i felt so rough. Not that I think this is anything to do with symptoms. I have been napping on and off today and feeling generally run down. Still have a bad cough. Symptom wise - I had aches in my lower back and lower cramps. Uncomfortable when I sit down suddenly, i get a shooting pain which takes my breath away. I am also peeing more than usual. I don't actually feel pregnant this time, in fact I have become doubtful. Doesn't help working in a store where maternity clothes are also sold and every woman coming to pay has a bump. Trying to think positive but its so hard. I have tested despite saying i wouldn't and of course BFN. Also over emotional which is a sign af is just around the corner.

11dpo- feeling a little better than yesterday. Kept myself busy most of the day. Twinges in lower abdomen and back. Not much very hungry. Wet creamy cm. Sneezing and peeing (once I sneezed and peed at the same time...oppps ;) )

12dpo- Really weird dreams last night. Btw, I caved in to test at around 8pm and low and behold a faint bfp...I retested but nothing. Woke up with a really stuffy nose and it was also bloody on blowing. I am off out now to get more tests. Will update later on.

So.... when to the store with a spring in my step, bought tests, 2 cheap ones and 2 cb. On the way back, dreaming about my BFP, I felt something....got home and there she was, the witch!! Cried my eyes out, and now moving on. I dont think I was meant to have any more. Where is the ice cream???!!!


----------



## SarahS TTC 1

SarahS TTC 1 said:


> SarahS TTC 1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First time listing my symptoms but I'm trying to work out if I'm crazy or hopefully waiting for my first BFP.
> 
> I apologise in advance for TMI relating to my BM symptoms
> 
> DPO 1: Diarrhea (TMI I know), with bloating, lots of gas and sharp stabbing pains. Also skin breakout which is unsual for me
> 
> DPO 2: same as above
> 
> DPO 3: Constipation (NEVER happens to me), bloating, gas, heaviness feeling and twinges
> 
> DPO 4: Bloating, gas
> 
> DPO 5: Bloating, gas, diarrhea, mild cramps/twinges, skin breakout (unusual this early) and dry cervical fluid (really unusual)
> 
> DPO 6: A day of opposites, constipation early then diarrhea later, runny nose, then stuffy nose later. More acne & CM. gas and bloating
> 
> DPO 7: bloating, gas, twinges, acid reflux, diarrhea, more CM, more acne on chest
> 
> DPO 8: bloating, gas, mild cramps, vivid dreams (REALLY unusual for me), acne on my chest (again unusual - expected on my face but face is clear)
> 
> DPO 9: bloating, gas, stuffy nose, more chest acne
> 
> DPO 10: gas. Sharp stabbing pain on left when I sneezed. Random stabbing pain in back and ribs (moving towards underarm) but only lasted a couple of mins. More vivid dreams again - I usually can't remember them at all. V. occasional tingling breasts
> 
> DPO 11: More dreams. gas, constipation and mild cramps. mild tingling boobs
> 
> AF is due on Wednesday (DPO 14) and I'm trying not to get caught obsessing until then but it's hard. Not sure I feel pregnant but had lots of unusual symptoms for me.
> 
> Is anyone at a similar stage and waiting to test?
> 
> Fingers-crossed for everyone.
> 
> DPO 12: more gas and bloating. Major cramps but no AF (unusual for me). itchy nipples too (v. weird). feel really different this twwClick to expand...

DPO 13: Mild cramps, bloating, gas, diarrhea (TMI), more CM, Major cramps uncomfortable at night. Stuffy nose. acne, sensitive nipples.

DPO 14: AF due. Mild cramps, bloating, gas, diarrhea (TMI), more CM, Major cramps uncomfortable at night. Stuffy nose. 

DPO 15: :bfp: :happydance:


Can't believe it!! I'm really happy and praying everything will be OK. Thought I couldn't be preganant as my bbs haven't really been hurting.

Congrats to Mimi too! Hope everyone gets a BFP soon.


----------



## MsJasmine

SarahS TTC 1 said:


> SarahS TTC 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahS TTC 1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First time listing my symptoms but I'm trying to work out if I'm crazy or hopefully waiting for my first BFP.
> 
> I apologise in advance for TMI relating to my BM symptoms
> 
> DPO 1: Diarrhea (TMI I know), with bloating, lots of gas and sharp stabbing pains. Also skin breakout which is unsual for me
> 
> DPO 2: same as above
> 
> DPO 3: Constipation (NEVER happens to me), bloating, gas, heaviness feeling and twinges
> 
> DPO 4: Bloating, gas
> 
> DPO 5: Bloating, gas, diarrhea, mild cramps/twinges, skin breakout (unusual this early) and dry cervical fluid (really unusual)
> 
> DPO 6: A day of opposites, constipation early then diarrhea later, runny nose, then stuffy nose later. More acne & CM. gas and bloating
> 
> DPO 7: bloating, gas, twinges, acid reflux, diarrhea, more CM, more acne on chest
> 
> DPO 8: bloating, gas, mild cramps, vivid dreams (REALLY unusual for me), acne on my chest (again unusual - expected on my face but face is clear)
> 
> DPO 9: bloating, gas, stuffy nose, more chest acne
> 
> DPO 10: gas. Sharp stabbing pain on left when I sneezed. Random stabbing pain in back and ribs (moving towards underarm) but only lasted a couple of mins. More vivid dreams again - I usually can't remember them at all. V. occasional tingling breasts
> 
> DPO 11: More dreams. gas, constipation and mild cramps. mild tingling boobs
> 
> AF is due on Wednesday (DPO 14) and I'm trying not to get caught obsessing until then but it's hard. Not sure I feel pregnant but had lots of unusual symptoms for me.
> 
> Is anyone at a similar stage and waiting to test?
> 
> Fingers-crossed for everyone.
> 
> DPO 12: more gas and bloating. Major cramps but no AF (unusual for me). itchy nipples too (v. weird). feel really different this twwClick to expand...
> 
> DPO 13: Mild cramps, bloating, gas, diarrhea (TMI), more CM, Major cramps uncomfortable at night. Stuffy nose. acne, sensitive nipples.
> 
> DPO 14: AF due. Mild cramps, bloating, gas, diarrhea (TMI), more CM, Major cramps uncomfortable at night. Stuffy nose.
> 
> DPO 15: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it!! I'm really happy and praying everything will be OK. Thought I couldn't be preganant as my bbs haven't really been hurting.
> 
> Congrats to Mimi too! Hope everyone gets a BFP soon.Click to expand...

Great news!!! SarahS TTC 1, congrats!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pg :)


----------



## kyrabeth

Ovulation - actually threw up (no idea why, ate the same as DH and he was fine, felt so dizzy and just off. maybe strong hormones who knows)
1dpo - Headache (painkillers didn't even dull it), nausea and backache
2dpo - Headache, bloated, cramps and could smell the dogs so strongly it made me wretch
3dpo - :growlmad: So irritable, snapped at the DH all day, was angry that people were sat on benches at a shopping centre - luckily DH found this funny. Headache, still sensitive smell - coffee made me want to throw up.
4dpo - backache, headache, heartburn, nausea, cramps.
5dpo - All of the above, including feeling dizzy and tired, but very interested in DH. BBT dipped today and cervix is still high but firmer and closed.
6dpo - Another bbt dip. Cramps, tired, 
7dpo - BBT went back up to above the coverline. Cramps, spotting when checking cervix then when wiping later (sorry tmi :blush: ) as im a POAS addict i took my first test of the month and a very very faint line :bfp: :happydance:

Very scared it isn't true as its soo early, but im guessing the 2 day bbt drop and spotting was implanting. Didn't take a pic either so im going to wait till tonight/tomorrow morning and test again.


----------



## MsJasmine

Sounds promising kyrabeth! keep us updated please


----------



## koala1

1-6 dpo: Nothing
7 dpo: Felt tired, usually i'm a night owl but my eyelids were getting heavy on the couch after dinner
8 dpo: Sore/aching lower back. Mainly bothers me when I'm sitting down, feels better when I'm standing. 
9 dpo: Lower back still sore, now mid-back also sore. Vivid dreams, but I often get these.
10 dpo: Lower back sore, mid back sore, and now neck is sore too. Can't think of a reason why I should be so sore. Still mainly bothers me when I'm sitting down. Somewhat decreased appetite today. Headrushes a couple of times while standing.
11 dpo: Lower back still sore, neck is fine now. No other symptoms, I usually get sore bbs before AF. However I have only been off BCP for a couple of months so my body may be acting up. 
12 dpo: lower and mid back still sore. Feel warm today, but it could be my imagination and I can't verify as I haven't been temping. 
13 dpo: lower and mid back still sore. Feeling really allergic today (congestion and itchy inner ears). By dinnertime, allergic symptoms developed into sore/scratchy throat and lots of congestion.
14 dpo: lower & mid back sore but not as bad. Sore throat/congestion continues. No sign of AF or my usual PMS symptoms. Tested today and got a BFN. Will continue to test every other day until AF arrives. Not sure what my cycles are like since it's only my second cycle off BCP.
15 dpo: lower back & hips feel worse today, really aching and it's hard to get comfortable when sitting. Throat still a bit off and still feel a little congested & hot but getting better.
16 dpo: Lower back & hip pain continues. Still congested but continue to get better.
17 dpo: Ditto 16 dpo. Also feeling a wave of nausea for the past 30 minutes that was accompanied by diarrhea (sorry TMI :() Ugh. If this is all just PMS for me this month I will not be happy!


----------



## MomWife

1-3 DPO: Nothing
4 DPO: acne on boob, headache, lots of creamy white cm
5 DPO: vivid dreams, sleepy, constipation, headache
6DPO: fatigue
7DPO: very bad acne on my face, fatigue, eyes running
8DPO: slight fever, fatigue, gassy, more acne on my face, cramps, felt off
9DPO: slight fever around 1am, cramps on my right side, gassy, slight pain in my left nipple for 5 secs, sneezing, stuffy nose, acne, creamy cm, vivid dreams
10DPO: irritable, slight back pain on my lower left side, gassy, stuffy nose, eyes burning/running, creamy mucous, vivid dreams, pimples on my face
11DPO: creamy mucous, headache, fatigue, pain on the right side of my abdomen like a stretching feeling, more pimples on my face
12DPO: right breast pain, gassy, headache, breast pain, leg pain, more pimples on my face and my breasts
13DPO: light pink spotting, achy legs, fatigue, more acne


----------



## MrsLake2013

MrsLake2013 said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I've just sat here and read the whole thread.
> 
> Currently on 3dpo? possibly. Had Clomid for the first time and Pretty confident that I felt OV. No other monitoring currently other than FF and multiple app's on my phone.
> 
> I know it's quite early in the process however yesterday and today I've had constant/long bouts of twinges and slight cramps around my ovaries sometimes moving more towards my uterus.
> Today I've been peeing constantly.
> Last night I had the most restless sleep I've ever had.
> 
> I know I shouldn't really be thinking about symptoms because it is so early, but after being diagnosed with PCOS 10 years ago and having unprotected sex for the last 6 years with Hubby (only married almost 4 months) and never having any signs or symptoms, I've got my FX'd!
> 
> So I'm not 7 dpo and I've had a lot of tingly feeling in my uterus.
> Yellowish mucus discharge on Saturday.
> Tender breasts and sore nipples
> Still having restless sleeps
> 
> To top all of this, I feel like I'm now getting sick.Click to expand...
> 
> Currently 11 dpo now and my main symptom is tiredness and slight cramping along with still feeling quite snuffly.
> 
> I POAS yesterday and had a BFN. Currently don't have any tests so will be waiting until next Friday (a week from today) to buy any more. AF is due Monday, so I guess I will need to wait and see.Click to expand...

So i don't have a daily update (currently 18 dpo), but until yesterday, not a lot had changed. I was still tired and cramping and grumpy and my boobs were sore and I wasn't sleeping.

Since yesterday I've felt amazing. I have all my energy back, I had a full nights sleep and my boobs have stopped tingling. Although, I have noticed that my left boob has become significantly bigger than my right :shrug: it's not just slightly either, it's really noticeable!!!

I have noticed quite a lot of CM (TMI!!!), more than I've ever noticed, so much it feel's like AF is coming (the witch is currently 5 days late!!)

Did a test with FMU today and was a :bfn: I just wish I would either get a :bfp: or AF would start already.


----------



## ShelbyLC

This is our first month actively TTC. We've gout our fingers crossed for a sticky bean :thumbup:


*1-3DPO*: Nothing
*4DPO*: Tugging/pulling/pinching cramps.
*5DPO*: Tugging/pulling/pinching cramps. Bloated/heavy feeling in lower abdomen. Vivid dreams.
*6DPO*: Tugging/pulling/pinching cramps. Feeling very drained (exhausted but not tired). Itchiness _down there_. Bloated, heavy feeling in abdomen. Vivid dreams.
*7DPO*: Increased breast size. Sensitive nipples. Increased breast milk production. Jelly-ish CM (one time, on toilet paper). Vivid dreams.
*8DPO*: Increased breast size. Increased breast milk production. Fattier breast milk. Sex drive has DISAPPEARED suddenly. (It was there when I woke up, and gone by 4pm! :haha:) Suddenly bothered by OH's breath, which could just be because he ate a lot of garlic. Vivid dreams. IC test: BFN.
*9DPO*: Increased breast size. Fattier breast milk. Frequent urination (like, A LOT. 2x normal amount.) Cramps (like AF). Nausea. Vivid dreams. IC test: BFN.
*10DPO*: Frequent urination. Nausea. Fattier breast milk. Very small amount of pink spotting (possibly implantation?) one time. Insomnia. Vivid dreams.
*11DPO*: Frequent urination. Fattier breast milk. Trouble sleeping. Vivid dreams. Yeast infection.

Will update as the days go on! :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

^^ that is exactly how i feel, my boobs have increased over night by a whole size it feels weird like my milk has come back in.. but i havent bf since lo was 7 weeks!


----------



## Islas_mummy

islas_mummy said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> this is my first month ttc, it's my daughters 3rd birthday on monday and i am currently 6 or 7 dpo (i'm going to say i'm 6dpo for the sake of this though). I have pcos and a shortish lp of 11 days.
> 
> I have been having lots of symptoms, so thought i would put them on here, to keep a log really and hopefully turn it green some time soon! I better add though that i do suffer with nausea after ovulation until af normally.
> 
> Good luck to you all and lots of :dust:
> 
> 1 dpo - no symptoms
> 
> 2 dpo - no symptoms
> 
> 3 dpo - slight cramping and twinges in tummy
> 
> 4 dpo - slight cramping and period like pains & bouts of nausea
> 
> 5 dpo - cramping in tummy and lower back and thighs & bouts of nausea
> 
> 6 dpo - horrendous cramping low down in tummy & bouts of nausea & noticed my boobs feel heavier.
> 
> 7 dpo - cramping not as bad but bad twinges in right side far down in uterus, sore throat and sniffling all day, am very swollen inside vagina (noticed when trying to check cervix position), tired and waves of nausea (i'm pretty convinced i am pregnant today, but going to wait until 11dpo to test) also had a very vivid dream last night.
> 
> 8 dpo - full up with a nasty cold, hot flushes (probably due to cold?) very sore boobs (had to wear a bra to bed), twinges and pain in right side still, dull aching in lower back and tummy, gassy with a bit of heart burn this evening. Forced into testing by mum and sister but bfn....still pretty convinced i am pregnant though! Also had a very vivid dream last night!
> 
> 9 dpo - woken up feeling very nauseous with diarrhea. Had a very vivid dream about a bfp last night. Not much cramping today, but boobs feel huge and sore & had quite a few episodes of nausea. Also took hpt this morning with fmu and bpn. Feeling a bit deflated today. Oh and huge bloated tummy.
> 
> 10 dpo - had vivid dreams all night. Aching cramping in tummy and lower back. Just like af cramps. More nausea and very sore boobs. Did hpt with very diluted urine and think i saw something with colour to it. But not getting hopes up. Think af might come tomorrow.
> 
> 11 dpo - it's 1.30pm and no af yet! I have very sore boobs and am very crampy in low tummy and lower back. Bfn with fmu today. Think af is going to show. Af didn't show all day! I had really bad low back pain today along with really uncomfortable cramping, nausea and tiredness. Oh and sore boobs.
> 
> 12 dpo - really bad stiff lower back and cramping. Sore boobs. Absolutely shattered! Oh and very faint positive on ic after holding wee for 4 hours (4pm) and another faint +ve at 8.30pm. Still got this lingering cold and few spots sprung up today on my face and back (this is af symptom for me though). Will test in the morning.
> 
> 13 dpo - bfp!!! On ic, morrisons cheap test and digi!


 x
 



Attached Files:







P1020200.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> This cycle I O'd on CD17 which is only one day later than my pre-miscarriage normal o day! Yay for my hormones deciding to go back to normal!! Especially after last months 45 day cycle ugh....
> 
> Trying really hard this cycle to not get my hopes up with SS just because last month had extremely similar symptoms to my pregnancy and it was all :bfn:s :? But still keeping track just in case I do get those beautiful pink lines!
> 
> 1-2DPO - More frequent urination, but attributing that to increased thirst and consuming much more water.
> 3DPO- Bloated, nauseous, increased appetite, increased thirst, frequent urination, sensitive nipples
> 4DPO- Bloated, increased thirst, frequent urination, nauseous, mini breakout, hot flash
> 
> 5DPO-Nauseous, light headed, fatigue, stabbing pains in abdomen
> 6DPO-Nauseous, stuffy nose, hot flashes
> 7DPO-Irritable, moody, stuffy nose, spotting, some light cramping, lower backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 8DPO-Feeling pretty nauseous today, gas, constipation(sorry for the TMI), bloody nose(had one in the tww in my last pregnancy)Click to expand...
> 
> 9DPO-bloody nose, temp is at its highest this cycle, dull ache in uterus and some occasional sharp pain around left ovary, chills, dull lower back pain,gasClick to expand...

10DPO-bloated, gassy, tender breasts/underarms, nosebleed, pulling and pinching around uterus, bfn
11DPO-bloated, tender breasts/underarms, nausea,bbt chart is triphasic, bfn
12DPO-bloated, gassy, tender breasts/underarms, food aversion, nausea, bfn


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats islas_mummy!!!! So exciting!


----------



## prgirl_11

Islas_mummy said:


> islas_mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> this is my first month ttc, it's my daughters 3rd birthday on monday and i am currently 6 or 7 dpo (i'm going to say i'm 6dpo for the sake of this though). I have pcos and a shortish lp of 11 days.
> 
> I have been having lots of symptoms, so thought i would put them on here, to keep a log really and hopefully turn it green some time soon! I better add though that i do suffer with nausea after ovulation until af normally.
> 
> Good luck to you all and lots of :dust:
> 
> 1 dpo - no symptoms
> 
> 2 dpo - no symptoms
> 
> 3 dpo - slight cramping and twinges in tummy
> 
> 4 dpo - slight cramping and period like pains & bouts of nausea
> 
> 5 dpo - cramping in tummy and lower back and thighs & bouts of nausea
> 
> 6 dpo - horrendous cramping low down in tummy & bouts of nausea & noticed my boobs feel heavier.
> 
> 7 dpo - cramping not as bad but bad twinges in right side far down in uterus, sore throat and sniffling all day, am very swollen inside vagina (noticed when trying to check cervix position), tired and waves of nausea (i'm pretty convinced i am pregnant today, but going to wait until 11dpo to test) also had a very vivid dream last night.
> 
> 8 dpo - full up with a nasty cold, hot flushes (probably due to cold?) very sore boobs (had to wear a bra to bed), twinges and pain in right side still, dull aching in lower back and tummy, gassy with a bit of heart burn this evening. Forced into testing by mum and sister but bfn....still pretty convinced i am pregnant though! Also had a very vivid dream last night!
> 
> 9 dpo - woken up feeling very nauseous with diarrhea. Had a very vivid dream about a bfp last night. Not much cramping today, but boobs feel huge and sore & had quite a few episodes of nausea. Also took hpt this morning with fmu and bpn. Feeling a bit deflated today. Oh and huge bloated tummy.
> 
> 10 dpo - had vivid dreams all night. Aching cramping in tummy and lower back. Just like af cramps. More nausea and very sore boobs. Did hpt with very diluted urine and think i saw something with colour to it. But not getting hopes up. Think af might come tomorrow.
> 
> 11 dpo - it's 1.30pm and no af yet! I have very sore boobs and am very crampy in low tummy and lower back. Bfn with fmu today. Think af is going to show. Af didn't show all day! I had really bad low back pain today along with really uncomfortable cramping, nausea and tiredness. Oh and sore boobs.
> 
> 12 dpo - really bad stiff lower back and cramping. Sore boobs. Absolutely shattered! Oh and very faint positive on ic after holding wee for 4 hours (4pm) and another faint +ve at 8.30pm. Still got this lingering cold and few spots sprung up today on my face and back (this is af symptom for me though). Will test in the morning.
> 
> 13 dpo - bfp!!! On ic, morrisons cheap test and digi!
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...



Islas_mummy !!! Congratulations!!! We talked before on another post. I am so happy for you!!! I got my BFP as well but still being cautious about it given my previous experiences. Will update on this thread once everything is confirmed.

Again, congrats! So excited for you!!!!:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## MiniMuffins

I'll join in! Most of this is doubtless my vivid imagination, but the really sore bbs at 6-8 DPO have me baffled. I know sore bbs come with O for some, but based on CM and CP there's no way I Oed at 6 DPO. And if it was PMS OR pregnancy it should be getting worse. Imagination, what are you doing? Imagination, staaaahhhhhp!

*O Day*
&#8226; CM changing from copious EWCM to creamy
&#8226; Cramps on left and right side.
&#8226; Cervix soft and almost invisibly high.

*1 DPO*
&#8226; CM completely changed to creamy. CP dropping.
&#8226; Nausea in middle of day, almost certainly imaginary as (1) I have excellent tricksy imagination and (2) scientifically could not possibly have morning sickness yet.

*2 DPO *
&#8226; Nothing at all. Imagination has taken a 24-hour vacation to Rio.

*3 DPO *
&#8226; Sleepy all day/ weird dreams
&#8226; Cramps in center of belly

*4 DPO* 
&#8226; Cramps. Nothing special.

*5 DPO *
&#8226; Cramps. Nothing special.

*6 DPO*
&#8226; Sides of bbs suddenly REALLY hurt. This is very unusual for me, and it never happens around O and rarely for PMS. Got really excited and hysterical and twitchy about it.

*7 DPO *
&#8226; REALLY sore sides of bbs. They are fuller and heavier. Imagination has already named phantom baby.
&#8226; Bad insomnia; up all night for no reason. 
&#8226; Small amount of thin white cm/ less creamy

*8 DPO*
&#8226; Really sore bbs
&#8226; Continuing all-night insomnia arrggghhh
&#8226; Very little thin CM/ low hard CP

*9 DPO (today)*
&#8226; Bb soreness/fullness now gone, like magic tricksters have taken it in the night. Am cursing my damned tricksy body. Body, I keel you.


----------



## MsJasmine

congrats!! this is great news. YAY!!


----------



## MomWife

1-3 DPO: Nothing
4 DPO: acne on boob, headache, lots of creamy white cm
5 DPO: vivid dreams, sleepy, constipation, headache
6DPO: fatigue
7DPO: very bad acne on my face, fatigue, eyes running
8DPO: slight fever, fatigue, gassy, more acne on my face, cramps, felt off
9DPO: slight fever around 1am, cramps on my right side, gassy, slight pain in my left nipple for 5 secs, sneezing, stuffy nose, acne, creamy cm, vivid dreams
10DPO: irritable, slight back pain on my lower left side, gassy, stuffy nose, eyes burning/running, creamy mucous, vivid dreams, pimples on my face
11DPO: creamy mucous, headache, fatigue, pain on the right side of my abdomen like a stretching feeling, more pimples on my face
12DPO: right breast pain, gassy, headache, breast pain, leg pain, more pimples on my face and my breasts
13DPO: light pink spotting, achy legs, fatigue, more acne
14DPO: light pink spotting, acne
AF arrived today. Good thing is that I will be starting all over again.


----------



## mayb_baby

:hugs: MomWife sorry the :witch: around.

Congrats islas_mummy :happydance:


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello ladies, been stalking this thread for a while now and finally decided to post my symptoms. My first cycle ttc number two. Congrats to all the ladies that got bfps and baby dust to the rest that have still to get theirs.

1dpo Nothing

2dpo Pink spotting, dont know why i got this as its too early for implantation:shrug:

3dpo Cramps, dull back ache, sore nipples and bleeding gums when brushing

4dpo Sore bbs

5dpo Stabbing pain on lower right abdomen and sore bbs

6dpo Shooting pain through left boob

7dpo Pink spotting, constipated but when i finally managed to go it turned into lose bm (sorry tmi)

8dpo Twinge in lower right abdomen, quite literally ate all day long (this doesn't usually happen), gassy

9dpo Weird feeling again in lower right abdomen, this time felt like someone was poking me with a stick. Still hungry, head ache all day, fatigue and heart burn that night before falling asleep

10dpo (Today) Weird niggly feeling again in lower right abdomen, slightly sick, tested BFN

I will edit this post and update the symptoms. Good luck everyone and baby dust to all! 

:dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

Goodluck xZalyx 
Baby :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies!

1-2DPO: nothing
3DPO: extreme heavy feeling in abdomen, started late afternoon with very sharp pinch pains, felt like I had to BM but I didn't have to go! No gas either! It even hurt to lightly press on my abdomen. It felt really low in my abdomen, almost near my butt! So weird! 
4-5DPO: same as above plus vivid as heck dreams! Boobs started to hurt.
6DPO: fatigue, sore boobs, heart burn. I started spotting after BDing, it was a dark brownish red color, smelled irony. Came on with mild cramping.
7DPO: still spotting but starting to get lighter, mild cramping starting to go away. Still fatigued and sore boobs.
8DPO: spotting stopped, fatigue, sore boobs, and diarrhea.


----------



## RoyalGoddess

I <3 this idea!! 

O was on Sunday Aug 18th
1-2 dpo: nothing 
3 dpo: ridiculous thirst and I only wanted sprite..and granted I was at Disney World in FL and it's the summer time.. but just to give u an insight into my world I am not a huge soda drinker when I am thirsty, usually I go for water or fruit and on top of that Sprite is like a low choice.. but I was craving specifically sprite....also had super intense gas to the point it felt like someone was stabbing me in my stomach
4-10dpo: still gassy and firmer stool than normal (I had my gall bladder out 2 years ago and ever since then all of my stools are practically like diarrhea especially when I eat high fatty foods..this week I ate terrible and I either didnt go at all or it was super hard..TMI lmao but that is super strange for me)
11-12 dpo: each of these days I have had like excessively watery cm .. I literally at some points thought either AF had come or I had peed myself. I have also been having light cramping every day and occasional twinging if you wanna call it that. Last night (12dpo) I had a ridiculous long and vivid dream...so I don't know if that is coincidence or a good sign?! either way I am staying hopeful but realistic lol. I was again really thirsty last night and kept reaching for soda.. any soda did the trick this time
13dpo: still super water CM ..cramping..and been going to the bathroom all day long to urinate and defacate constantly and my stool is getting more and more runny as the day goes on.. cervix high/soft
14dpo watery cm..mild cramping..AF due today..cervix high/soft...getting sensitive to smells (or so it seems).. urinating constantly today..forgot to mention past few nights I have gotten up at least twice a night to urinate
15dpo ... Officially one day late.. Cervix still high and soft...Still mild cramps but no AF as of yet 

I have been testing with wondfo since day 11 and BFN every day

last updated 12:16 pm eastern standard time on Sept 2 2013


----------



## Lucky83

Okay....last month ended in a chemical pregnancy. So we started fresh this month. If it doesn't turn out the way I hope this month, then I am taking a break for a few months. I haven't had much of anything for symptoms. AF due September 7th. 

Oh- and not sure if this means anything but I had a dream last night that I walked into the room to find my old OBGYN and she told me "everything will be okay...now let me check on the baby. She was examining my stomach and asking me to breathe in and out and I walked away from her thinking, yes, it will be okay.

1 DPO: Nothing- Cervix: Low + soft
2 DPO: Nothing- Cervix: Low + soft
3 DPO: Nothing- Cervix: High + soft
4 DPO: Very Brief and sudden nausea -Cervix: Low + medium
5 DPO: Nothing- Cervix: Low + medium
6 DPO: Milky white and creamy discharge - Cervix: Low + firm
7 DPO: Milky white and creamy discharge - Cervix: Low + firm
8 DPO: Milky white and creamy discharge (small gobs) - Cervix: Low + firm
9 DPO: Milky white and creamy discharge- Cervix: Low + firm, muscle tightness in uterus


----------



## Islas_mummy

prgirl_11 said:


> Islas_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> islas_mummy said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> this is my first month ttc, it's my daughters 3rd birthday on monday and i am currently 6 or 7 dpo (i'm going to say i'm 6dpo for the sake of this though). I have pcos and a shortish lp of 11 days.
> 
> I have been having lots of symptoms, so thought i would put them on here, to keep a log really and hopefully turn it green some time soon! I better add though that i do suffer with nausea after ovulation until af normally.
> 
> Good luck to you all and lots of :dust:
> 
> 1 dpo - no symptoms
> 
> 2 dpo - no symptoms
> 
> 3 dpo - slight cramping and twinges in tummy
> 
> 4 dpo - slight cramping and period like pains & bouts of nausea
> 
> 5 dpo - cramping in tummy and lower back and thighs & bouts of nausea
> 
> 6 dpo - horrendous cramping low down in tummy & bouts of nausea & noticed my boobs feel heavier.
> 
> 7 dpo - cramping not as bad but bad twinges in right side far down in uterus, sore throat and sniffling all day, am very swollen inside vagina (noticed when trying to check cervix position), tired and waves of nausea (i'm pretty convinced i am pregnant today, but going to wait until 11dpo to test) also had a very vivid dream last night.
> 
> 8 dpo - full up with a nasty cold, hot flushes (probably due to cold?) very sore boobs (had to wear a bra to bed), twinges and pain in right side still, dull aching in lower back and tummy, gassy with a bit of heart burn this evening. Forced into testing by mum and sister but bfn....still pretty convinced i am pregnant though! Also had a very vivid dream last night!
> 
> 9 dpo - woken up feeling very nauseous with diarrhea. Had a very vivid dream about a bfp last night. Not much cramping today, but boobs feel huge and sore & had quite a few episodes of nausea. Also took hpt this morning with fmu and bpn. Feeling a bit deflated today. Oh and huge bloated tummy.
> 
> 10 dpo - had vivid dreams all night. Aching cramping in tummy and lower back. Just like af cramps. More nausea and very sore boobs. Did hpt with very diluted urine and think i saw something with colour to it. But not getting hopes up. Think af might come tomorrow.
> 
> 11 dpo - it's 1.30pm and no af yet! I have very sore boobs and am very crampy in low tummy and lower back. Bfn with fmu today. Think af is going to show. Af didn't show all day! I had really bad low back pain today along with really uncomfortable cramping, nausea and tiredness. Oh and sore boobs.
> 
> 12 dpo - really bad stiff lower back and cramping. Sore boobs. Absolutely shattered! Oh and very faint positive on ic after holding wee for 4 hours (4pm) and another faint +ve at 8.30pm. Still got this lingering cold and few spots sprung up today on my face and back (this is af symptom for me though). Will test in the morning.
> 
> 13 dpo - bfp!!! On ic, morrisons cheap test and digi!
> 
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Islas_mummy !!! Congratulations!!! We talked before on another post. I am so happy for you!!! I got my BFP as well but still being cautious about it given my previous experiences. Will update on this thread once everything is confirmed.
> 
> Again, congrats! So excited for you!!!!:happydance: :hugs:Click to expand...



Aww thank you soo much!!! I've been away for the weekend and it really hasn't sunk in. I am just on :cloud9:

CONGRATULATIONS for you too!! Eeeek! I know it's a really hard time. I think when I got to about 26 weeks with Isla, I let out the breath i was holding! 

Can't wait to hear your update. When will your EDD be? Mine's 10th May!


----------



## stephj25

stephj25 said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> Brill idea!!
> 
> 
> 1-3 DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - darkened nipples, skin breakout
> 5DPO - pink spotting with a bit of brown/strong AF like cramping
> 6DPO - creamy CM/bloated
> 7DPO - nausea, fatigue, bloated, nose bleed
> 8DPO - nausea, slight cramping on both sides. BFN (CB digi morning & First response afternoon)
> 9DPO - insomnia, itchy hands, bloated, hungry
> 10DPO - bloated, fet sick, watery discharge - felt very wet. BFN
> 11DPO - bleeding gums, everything tastes different. BFN
> 12DPO - nausea, beige CM, windy BFN
> 13DPO - AF arrived :(
> 
> 1-5DPO - clear CM
> 5DPO - lots of EWCM with a streak of blood through it
> 7DPO - Some brown spotting mixed with CM BFN
> 8DPO - twinges on my left side...ovary pain? Yellow CM BFN (today)
> 9dpo - yellow cm, spotting
> 10dpo - yellow cm, pink when wiping, very thirsty
> 12dpo - spotting
> 13DPO - AF arrived :(Click to expand...
> 
> 1DPO - creamy CM & terrible wind
> 2DPO - constipated, slight cramping on the left
> 3DPO -creamy yellow CM, bad wind
> 4DPO - bad wind
> 5DPO - Loose BM, cramps, dizziness
> 6DPO - creamy CM
> 7DPO - green snot-like CM....BFN
> 8DPO - felt sick early AM....BFN
> 9DPO - hungry AM, beige/yellow colour CM...BFN
> 10DPO - dark brown CM
> 11DPO - AF arrivedClick to expand...
> 
> 1-8DPO - Nothing
> 5DPO - Creamy CM with a yellow tinge
> 6DPO - creamy CM, bloated
> 7DPO - woke up desperate for a wee but couldn't go, bloated & gassy
> 8DPO - very loose BM/diarrhea and lots of it (sorry TMI), watery CM & some creamy green cm BFN
> 9DPO - AF due. Exhausted, thrush like symptoms BFN
> 10DPO - Creamy CM BFN
> 11DPO - lightning crotch BFN
> 12DPO - yellow CM, spot of red on tp (not mucousy or runny like usual but dry)
> 13DPO - AF due today. woke up at 5am and couldn't get back to sleep, feel sick, gloopy green/yellow cm like snot, boobs achy on and off throughout the day BFN
> 14DPO - Woke up early again, creamy yellow CM mixed with watery CM, itchy nips, cramps on my left ovary area. swollen above pubic bone, nausea in the am.
> 15DPO - vivid dreams, nausea in the night, tummy churning. AF arrived :(Click to expand...

(This next cycle I ovulated on CD36!!)
1-6DPO - nothing
7DPO - green/yellow CM with a streak of blood in it
8DPO-10DPO - nothing out of the ordinary. feel like AF is on her way BFN
11DPO - Vivid dreams, woke up on the wrong side of the bed (literally) BFN
12DPO - started spotting deep red mixed with light brown CM - think I'm out BFN (there was a faint line in the wrong place so after the spotting, counted it as an evap)
13DPO - AF due today. beige discharge - BFN
14 DPI - AF arrived
last updated 7th Sept 2013


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 1-2DPO: nothing
> 3DPO: extreme heavy feeling in abdomen, started late afternoon with very sharp pinch pains, felt like I had to BM but I didn't have to go! No gas either! It even hurt to lightly press on my abdomen. It felt really low in my abdomen, almost near my butt! So weird!
> 4-5DPO: same as above plus vivid as heck dreams! Boobs started to hurt.
> 6DPO: fatigue, sore boobs, heart burn. I started spotting after BDing, it was a dark brownish red color, smelled irony. Came on with mild cramping.
> 7DPO: still spotting but starting to get lighter, mild cramping starting to go away. Still fatigued and sore boobs.
> 8DPO: spotting stopped, fatigue, sore boobs, and diarrhea.

9DPO: sore boobs, fatigue, woke up having to pee really really bad, BFN.
Edit: new symptom vertigo.


----------



## Lucky83

Okay, last month I experienced a chemical pregnancy...the 3rd within a year. I had MANY symptoms last month. This cycle I haven't had a single symptom of any kind, even those for impending AF. Usually by now I've got sore BB's and backache. I also always endure bad cyst pain and the only time it leaves me alone is while I am pregnant. Seeing how I haven't had much of anything for symptoms... so that is either unusual or it means I am out...here they are.

1 DPO: Nothing (High, wet, open cervix)
2 DPO: Nothing (High, wet, open cervix)
3 DPO: Acne, pink streaks in CM (Low, firm cervix)
4 DPO: Streaks of blood in CM (Low, firm, closed cervix)
5 DPO: Nothing (Low, firm, closed cervix)
6 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Low, firm, closed cervix)
7 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
8 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
9 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
10 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)


----------



## Newlywed2012

]Hello ladies. 

So I got my BFP today!!! Yippee - 11dpo. 
Here are my symptoms:- 

1-3dpo nothing
4dpo - sharp pain in middle of uterus almost like a pinching/pulling pain- nothing else
5dpo-11dpo glands really enlarged, sore throat and a slighty coldy feeling
Nothing else to report on 6-8dpo
9dpo- BFN on FRER! Nothing again to really report a few period type cramps
10dpo- period type cramps. Adamant I was out!
11dpo- tested with FMU and within 10 minutes I had a BFP. I did have to take the plastic panel off of it though to make it visible as the glare was really bad. It says anything up to 15 minutes is a positive. Will take another frer tomoz.

I was convinced I wasn't this month as I had barely any symptoms. Last month I had nausea, dizziness, cramping, IB, headaches. You name it I had it. Just proves sometimes your instincts can be rubbish ;-)


----------



## SapphireStace

I'm back in it.... Super dark Positive OPK Friday 8/30. Negative again by Saturday night. Blood drawn 9/1 to confirm progesterone level/ovulation. Progesterone level came back at 10.6 Dr wanted 10+ so i guess thats good enough lol.

1-3 dpo = Currently no noticeable symptoms.
4-5 dpo = bloated full feeling, kinda crampy. Feeling some twinges.
6-8 dpo = super tired, still have that bloated feeling... Like a heaviness hard to explain.
9 dpo = some twinges/pulling and sharp pain near left side. Feeling constantly thirsty & Throat is scratchy. Super gassy/bubbly feeling. Still super tired. Slept 11 hrs last night. i have no appetite. went to eat some of my fav beef jerky and it smelled & tasted like fish to me but everyone in the house said it smelled and tested fine. I have been irritable and in a mood past 3-4 days.
10-12dpo = not much to report. Constipated, feeling bloated, irritable. My face still getting a few break outs.
13dpo= same as past few days. Took HPT w/ FMU :BFN:
15dpo= :witch: showed today

Last updated 9/15


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> This cycle I O'd on CD17 which is only one day later than my pre-miscarriage normal o day! Yay for my hormones deciding to go back to normal!! Especially after last months 45 day cycle ugh....
> 
> Trying really hard this cycle to not get my hopes up with SS just because last month had extremely similar symptoms to my pregnancy and it was all :bfn:s :? But still keeping track just in case I do get those beautiful pink lines!
> 
> 1-2DPO - More frequent urination, but attributing that to increased thirst and consuming much more water.
> 3DPO- Bloated, nauseous, increased appetite, increased thirst, frequent urination, sensitive nipples
> 4DPO- Bloated, increased thirst, frequent urination, nauseous, mini breakout, hot flash
> 
> 5DPO-Nauseous, light headed, fatigue, stabbing pains in abdomen
> 6DPO-Nauseous, stuffy nose, hot flashes
> 7DPO-Irritable, moody, stuffy nose, spotting, some light cramping, lower backacheClick to expand...
> 
> 8DPO-Feeling pretty nauseous today, gas, constipation(sorry for the TMI), bloody nose(had one in the tww in my last pregnancy)Click to expand...
> 
> 9DPO-bloody nose, temp is at its highest this cycle, dull ache in uterus and some occasional sharp pain around left ovary, chills, dull lower back pain,gasClick to expand...
> 
> 10DPO-bloated, gassy, tender breasts/underarms, nosebleed, pulling and pinching around uterus, bfn
> 11DPO-bloated, tender breasts/underarms, nausea,bbt chart is triphasic, bfn
> 12DPO-bloated, gassy, tender breasts/underarms, food aversion, nausea, bfnClick to expand...

13DPO-bloated, gassy, nausea, tender breasts/underarms, headache, fatigue
14DPO-bloated, gassy, nausea, tender breasts/underarms, food aversion, temp drop(possibly influenced by staying the weekend at a hotel with different temp settings and blankets etc)
15DPO-nausea, headache, tender breasts/underarms, temp drop


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats Newlywed2012 :D


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> 1-2DPO: nothing
> 3DPO: extreme heavy feeling in abdomen, started late afternoon with very sharp pinch pains, felt like I had to BM but I didn't have to go! No gas either! It even hurt to lightly press on my abdomen. It felt really low in my abdomen, almost near my butt! So weird!
> 4-5DPO: same as above plus vivid as heck dreams! Boobs started to hurt.
> 6DPO: fatigue, sore boobs, heart burn. I started spotting after BDing, it was a dark brownish red color, smelled irony. Came on with mild cramping.
> 7DPO: still spotting but starting to get lighter, mild cramping starting to go away. Still fatigued and sore boobs.
> 8DPO: spotting stopped, fatigue, sore boobs, and diarrhea.
> 
> 9DPO: sore boobs, fatigue, woke up having to pee really really bad, BFN.
> Edit: new symptom vertigo.Click to expand...

10DPO: severe fatigue, have to pee a looootttt, sore boobs, vertigo.


----------



## 3chords

1-9 DPO - nothing
10 DPO - sore breasts
11 DPO - sore throat, sore breasts

:bfp: on 11 DPO - didn't test earlier so I'm not sure whether it would have shown up before that day.


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi ladies great thread :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure what dpo I am so I'm going to go 1dpo as 1 day after positive opk. Here goes....

1dpo.. Cloudy milky cm.
2dpo.. Creamy CM throughout the day with a bit of EWCM (stretches about an inch almost)
Few little cramps on and off. Headache.
3dpo.. Sore throat, lotiony cm. headache. Few niggly cramps.
4dpo.. Few sharp stabby pains in uterus area, achey legs. Creamy cm.
5dpo.. Headache. Few little niggley cramps. Cm starting to dry up.
6dpo.. Feeling very irritated today. Headache. Cm fairly dry. Boobs a little tender.
7dpo.. VERY sharp pain around uterus area but only lasted couple of seconds, dull ache on and off all day, tender boobs, a gush of clear slippery cm a teeny bit stretchy but dtd last night so could be from that! BFN!
8dpo.. Tender boobs, keep getting a shooting pain in left nipple, dry cm, BFN. Got a VERY sharp pain through uterus area about 10pm, only lasted a second, then had pulsing twinges on the left side for a few mins, also had a random sharp pain on the left whilst falling asleep which woke me up.
9dpo. BFN. Watery cm when I woke up but quite dry since. A little gassy. Boobs still tender. Really hungry and really tired all day!
10dpo. BFN :( Watery cm but only inside. Boobs still feel tender but not as much. Random sharp twinge again that only lasted a millisecond but stopped me in my tracks and hurt! Then got a bit of cm which was watery with little white creamy spots in, wth?


----------



## WanaBaba

3chords said:


> 1-9 DPO - nothing
> 10 DPO - sore breasts
> 11 DPO - sore throat, sore breasts
> 
> :bfp: on 11 DPO - didn't test earlier so I'm not sure whether it would have shown up before that day.

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> 1-2DPO: nothing
> 3DPO: extreme heavy feeling in abdomen, started late afternoon with very sharp pinch pains, felt like I had to BM but I didn't have to go! No gas either! It even hurt to lightly press on my abdomen. It felt really low in my abdomen, almost near my butt! So weird!
> 4-5DPO: same as above plus vivid as heck dreams! Boobs started to hurt.
> 6DPO: fatigue, sore boobs, heart burn. I started spotting after BDing, it was a dark brownish red color, smelled irony. Came on with mild cramping.
> 7DPO: still spotting but starting to get lighter, mild cramping starting to go away. Still fatigued and sore boobs.
> 8DPO: spotting stopped, fatigue, sore boobs, and diarrhea.
> 
> 9DPO: sore boobs, fatigue, woke up having to pee really really bad, BFN.
> Edit: new symptom vertigo.Click to expand...
> 
> 10DPO: severe fatigue, have to pee a looootttt, sore boobs, vertigo.Click to expand...

11DPO: sore boobs, severe fatigue, peeling lots, and heartburn. BFN


----------



## Lucky83

Lucky83 said:


> Okay, last month I experienced a chemical pregnancy...the 3rd within a year. I had MANY symptoms last month. This cycle I haven't had a single symptom of any kind, even those for impending AF. Usually by now I've got sore BB's and backache. I also always endure bad cyst pain and the only time it leaves me alone is while I am pregnant. Seeing how I haven't had much of anything for symptoms... so that is either unusual or it means I am out...here they are.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing (High, wet, open cervix)
> 2 DPO: Nothing (High, wet, open cervix)
> 3 DPO: Acne, pink streaks in CM (Low, firm cervix)
> 4 DPO: Streaks of blood in CM (Low, firm, closed cervix)
> 5 DPO: Nothing (Low, firm, closed cervix)
> 6 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Low, firm, closed cervix)
> 7 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
> 8 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
> 9 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
> 10 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)



11 DPO: CM is white, creamy. (High, mushy, closed cervix) I'm so tired today and keep dozing off and I have random muscle cramps in my right leg. Sore lower back.


----------



## x Zaly x

x Zaly x said:


> Hello ladies, been stalking this thread for a while now and finally decided to post my symptoms. My first cycle ttc number two. Congrats to all the ladies that got bfps and baby dust to the rest that have still to get theirs.
> 
> 1dpo Nothing
> 
> 2dpo Pink spotting, dont know why i got this as its too early for implantation:shrug:
> 
> 3dpo Cramps, dull back ache, sore nipples and bleeding gums when brushing
> 
> 4dpo Sore bbs
> 
> 5dpo Stabbing pain on lower right abdomen and sore bbs
> 
> 6dpo Shooting pain through left boob
> 
> 7dpo Pink spotting, constipated but when i finally managed to go it turned into lose bm (sorry tmi)
> 
> 8dpo Twinge in lower right abdomen, quite literally ate all day long (this doesn't usually happen), gassy
> 
> 9dpo Weird feeling again in lower right abdomen, this time felt like someone was poking me with a stick. Still hungry, head ache all day, fatigue and heart burn that night before falling asleep
> 
> 10dpo (Today) Weird niggly feeling again in lower right abdomen, slightly sick, tested BFN
> 
> 
> I will edit this post and update the symptoms. Good luck everyone and baby dust to all!
> 
> :dust:

11dpo Twinges on left side, heavy full breasts, head ache, face acne 

12dpo Cramps, twinges, pulling sensation under belly button, grumpy, head ache, sore throat, really sore breasts ( found a lump that doctors said could be pregnancy related, im hoping) so tired!, watery cm

13dpo Feels like I have a cold, sore throat, head ache, boobs are so tender, really tired, leg cramp, testing tomorrow morning


----------



## mmcheek1

1 dpo- nothing
2 dpo- nothing
3 dpo- headache in the front of my head
4 dpo- headache white creamy cm soft cervix
5 dpo- stretchy white creamy cm, kinda of gross
6 dpo- cervix high soft swollen cranky
7 dpo- woke up vomitting, headache, room spinning, still soft cervix
8 dpo- food aversions, headache, cranky, periodically nausious, cervix high and mushier, also my sinuses have been driving me batty since 6 dpo. Testing in the a.m


----------



## Lucky83

Lucky83 said:


> Lucky83 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, last month I experienced a chemical pregnancy...the 3rd within a year. I had MANY symptoms last month. This cycle I haven't had a single symptom of any kind, even those for impending AF. Usually by now I've got sore BB's and backache. I also always endure bad cyst pain and the only time it leaves me alone is while I am pregnant. Seeing how I haven't had much of anything for symptoms... so that is either unusual or it means I am out...here they are.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing (High, wet, open cervix)
> 2 DPO: Nothing (High, wet, open cervix)
> 3 DPO: Acne, pink streaks in CM (Low, firm cervix)
> 4 DPO: Streaks of blood in CM (Low, firm, closed cervix)
> 5 DPO: Nothing (Low, firm, closed cervix)
> 6 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Low, firm, closed cervix)
> 7 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
> 8 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
> 9 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
> 10 DPO: CM is white, creamy (Medium, firm, closed cervix)
> 
> 
> 
> 11 DPO: CM is white, creamy. (High, mushy, closed cervix) I'm so tired today and keep dozing off and I have random muscle cramps in my right leg. Sore lower back.Click to expand...

12 DPO: Feeling that I am out...heavy cramping started late and my back is splitting in two. Usually I don't cramp so much like this however this whole month seems a little off. Light spotting...AF is most likely on the way. I've already set myself up for it.

13 DPO: Cramping completely dissipated...wet CM. CP is medium/high but mushy and slightly open. I am pretty certain AF is on the way. Just a matter of waiting.

14 DPO: No cramps, BB's are sore, slept 2 hours earlier last night, CM is stretchy and clear/beige. CP is back up high and cervix is more firm than yesterday. I still won't test until AF is a no-show. Due to come tomorrow or the next.

15 DPO: Pretty much nothing which is odd. None of my typical cyst pain at all this month, no
signs of AF. Due today but I'm still waiting. Nothing is worse than actually "buying your BFN" by POAS.


----------



## teacup

cd 09 16th August - BD - very light opk
cd 10 17th August - BD - very light opk
cd 11 18th August - slightly darker opk
cd 12 19th August - a few slight twinges in abdomen - light opk
cd 13 20th August - EWCM Faint line on opk in pm.
cd 14 21st August - BD faint line opk
cd 15 22nd August - BD faint line opk, slightly darker line opk in evening.
cd 16 23rd August - Fertile CM. (unable to opk test due to being away)
cd 17 24th August - BD. Very positive opk! Fertile CM. Slight twinges in lower abdomen. Tender boobs.
cd 18 25th August - BD. Ovulation! Lighter opk. Tender boobs. 
cd 19 1 dpo Monday 26th August - BD. Tender boobs 
cd 20 2 dpo Tuesday 27th August - Tender boobs, feel firmer. 
cd 21 3 dpo Wednesday 28th August - still tender boobs, feeling firmer.
cd 22 4 dpo Thursday 29th August - Vivid scary dreams! Felt cold while in bed at night.
cd 23 5 dpo Friday 30th August - Woke up feeling a little yucky and had an uncomfortable back feeling. vivid dreams last night.
cd 24 6 dpo Saturday 31st August - Up for a wee often in the night, didn't sleep too well, very thirsty throughout night too. Tender boobs.
cd 25 7 dpo Sunday 1st September - Tender boobs. Slightly irritable in the evening. Very thirsty at night again. Vivid dreams. Needed to get up for a wee often in the night.
cd 26 8 dpo Monday 2nd September - Thirsty again last night and vivid dreams again, slightly disturbed sleep. Awoke feeling a little depressed. Boobs very tender. Not much motivation today.
cd 27 9 dpo Tuesday 3rd September - boobs feel tender and feel slightly heavier when getting out of bed etc. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again. Also up for a wee more often. 
cd 28 10 dpo Wednesday 4th September - strange pains going through left boob in the morning. Boobs still very tender. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again. 
cd29 11 dpo tested on our first wedding anniversary and got a BFP! couldn't believe it! Hubby was convinced I was pregnant, he had said my boobs were much bigger. Boobs feel fuller and have odd pains zipping through them, didn't sleep well last night again!


----------



## MiniMuffins

teacup said:


> cd 09 16th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 10 17th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 11 18th August - slightly darker opk
> cd 12 19th August - a few slight twinges in abdomen - light opk
> cd 13 20th August - EWCM Faint line on opk in pm.
> cd 14 21st August - BD faint line opk
> cd 15 22nd August - BD faint line opk, slightly darker line opk in evening.
> cd 16 23rd August - Fertile CM. (unable to opk test due to being away)
> cd 17 24th August - BD. Very positive opk! Fertile CM. Slight twinges in lower abdomen. Tender boobs.
> cd 18 25th August - BD. Ovulation! Lighter opk. Tender boobs.
> cd 19 1 dpo Monday 26th August - BD. Tender boobs
> cd 20 2 dpo Tuesday 27th August - Tender boobs, feel firmer.
> cd 21 3 dpo Wednesday 28th August - still tender boobs, feeling firmer.
> cd 22 4 dpo Thursday 29th August - Vivid scary dreams! Felt cold while in bed at night.
> cd 23 5 dpo Friday 30th August - Woke up feeling a little yucky and had an uncomfortable back feeling. vivid dreams last night.
> cd 24 6 dpo Saturday 31st August - Up for a wee often in the night, didn't sleep too well, very thirsty throughout night too. Tender boobs.
> cd 25 7 dpo Sunday 1st September - Tender boobs. Slightly irritable in the evening. Very thirsty at night again. Vivid dreams. Needed to get up for a wee often in the night.
> cd 26 8 dpo Monday 2nd September - Thirsty again last night and vivid dreams again, slightly disturbed sleep. Awoke feeling a little depressed. Boobs very tender. Not much motivation today.
> cd 27 9 dpo Tuesday 3rd September - boobs feel tender and feel slightly heavier when getting out of bed etc. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again. Also up for a wee more often.
> cd 28 10 dpo Wednesday 4th September - strange pains going through left boob in the morning. Boobs still very tender. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again.
> cd29 11 dpo tested on our first wedding anniversary and got a BFP! couldn't believe it! Hubby was convinced I was pregnant, he had said my boobs were much bigger. Boobs feel fuller and have odd pains zipping through them, didn't sleep well last night again!

Congrats, Teacup! I am over the moon excited for you ! :)


----------



## ShezzyJ

Nothing until 10 dpo - sleeping a lot! Random nausea, strange cm very milky with spot of blood
11 dpo - lots of cm, big appetite, headaches
12 dpo - even more milky cm, very sore nipples where it hurts to put tops on, metalic taste in mouth, extremely thirsty, slight pain in abdomen, high temperature peak, headaches, dizzyness, peeing a lot, sick with hunger even after eating, heightened sense of smell.

Bfn but I think the test was dud as it had a faint line before I tested :/
Testing again tomorrow, due to my symptoms if I'm not pregnant I will eat my hat!

Trying to stay calm, failing miserably!


----------



## fairyy

teacup said:


> cd 09 16th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 10 17th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 11 18th August - slightly darker opk
> cd 12 19th August - a few slight twinges in abdomen - light opk
> cd 13 20th August - EWCM Faint line on opk in pm.
> cd 14 21st August - BD faint line opk
> cd 15 22nd August - BD faint line opk, slightly darker line opk in evening.
> cd 16 23rd August - Fertile CM. (unable to opk test due to being away)
> cd 17 24th August - BD. Very positive opk! Fertile CM. Slight twinges in lower abdomen. Tender boobs.
> cd 18 25th August - BD. Ovulation! Lighter opk. Tender boobs.
> cd 19 1 dpo Monday 26th August - BD. Tender boobs
> cd 20 2 dpo Tuesday 27th August - Tender boobs, feel firmer.
> cd 21 3 dpo Wednesday 28th August - still tender boobs, feeling firmer.
> cd 22 4 dpo Thursday 29th August - Vivid scary dreams! Felt cold while in bed at night.
> cd 23 5 dpo Friday 30th August - Woke up feeling a little yucky and had an uncomfortable back feeling. vivid dreams last night.
> cd 24 6 dpo Saturday 31st August - Up for a wee often in the night, didn't sleep too well, very thirsty throughout night too. Tender boobs.
> cd 25 7 dpo Sunday 1st September - Tender boobs. Slightly irritable in the evening. Very thirsty at night again. Vivid dreams. Needed to get up for a wee often in the night.
> cd 26 8 dpo Monday 2nd September - Thirsty again last night and vivid dreams again, slightly disturbed sleep. Awoke feeling a little depressed. Boobs very tender. Not much motivation today.
> cd 27 9 dpo Tuesday 3rd September - boobs feel tender and feel slightly heavier when getting out of bed etc. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again. Also up for a wee more often.
> cd 28 10 dpo Wednesday 4th September - strange pains going through left boob in the morning. Boobs still very tender. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again.
> cd29 11 dpo tested on our first wedding anniversary and got a BFP! couldn't believe it! Hubby was convinced I was pregnant, he had said my boobs were much bigger. Boobs feel fuller and have odd pains zipping through them, didn't sleep well last night again!

Wow Congrats :flower:
BFP on first wedding anniversary is simply awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsAmk

1dpo: Nothing
2dpo: Thirsty, cold-like symptoms (nothing to do with ttc, my husband gave me his crud!), only very, very slightly sore nipples...I wouldnt even say sore, just senstive?
3dpo: Nothing


----------



## 2moms2be

*1DPO:* Nothing at all; feel normal and good. Temp rise not at all where I would like it to be... very slight.
*2DPO:* Nothing. Temp still not making me happy... only a small rise, again.
*3DPO:* Weird twinges in my left side that I was trying to ignore. Got my FF crosshairs confirming O, even with the wimpy temps... little higher today, still not where I want them. Kinda watery CM.
*4DPO:* More watery CM. Temp staying even. Vivid dreams @ night.
*5DPO:* Temp STILL exactly the same (thermometer is working; I temped later and it was different). Weird bloat-y, cramp-y feeling in my tummy this morning -- probably due to the junk I ate the day before. Ha. Rather tired all day long... nearly fell asleep on my lunch break! Tiny bit of sticky-ish CM.
*6DPO:* Boobs NOT sore at all. This is weird. Normally I can feel the sore boobs coming on on 6DPO, and they hurt like hell from 7-9DPO, then again a day or two before AF. Nothing at all today yet. Bit of CM, sticky-ish, creamy-ish? Hard to say. Temps all screwed up, due to school starting and DW's alarm going off at 5:15am and waking me up from now on LOL (usually temp at 6am)... school starts Monday, so she's getting ready by getting up early this weekend. Not relying on temps to tell me anything else this cycle. Those damn left-side twinges are back. Gums bled a little when brushing this evening. Also... took a nap at 4ish (waking up at 5:15am will do that!), and when I woke up, I was so hungry that I was nauseated and almost threw up from it. I ate three freakin' pieces of leftover pizza PLUS two plums before I felt better. Not sure if that had to do with my eating schedule being screwed up, or what, but it was mega unpleasant. Vivid dreams @ night.
*7DPO:* Temped at my normal time today, nice high temp. Happy now :) Boobs STILL not sore. Very unusual. Also, I've been super congested for about 4 days, but I'm attributing that to allergies... DW's been miserable, too. More sticky-ish, creamy-ish CM. Really thirsty today. Bleeding gums again when I brushed at night. More tired than normal... writing this from bed at 9:30pm, been wanting to sleep since 6:30... turning in for the night in a second. *yawn*
*8DPO:* Despite my exhaustion last night, didn't sleep a wink. Boobs still not sore at all. Don't know if they're heavier/fuller, or if it's my imagination. More creamy/sticky CM. Boobs starting to feel a bit sensitive/tender by the end of the day, but nothing really notable. Random twinges/pain throughout abdomen and lower back all day.
*9DPO:* Didn't sleep well again last night, but when I did, I had vivid dreams. Boobs a little bit tender, but nothing I'd call sore. Tested with FMU on a Target-brand early response HPT, BFN.... thought I saw a shadow of something, but I think I have line-eye, haha... definitely calling it BFN. Boobs sore by evening. Swollen, too. Itchy.
*10DPO:* Woke up with painful, swollen boobs and swollen-looking veins in my nipples. Classic PMS. Odd pains in my boobs and in my back. Definitely feel like the witch is on her way. Should start spotting on Friday; get AF by Monday. Tired today. Low appetite. Stomach feels overly full & bloaty. Ugh. Super hot today, so I'm attributing the tiredness & appetite to the weather. A little TMI, but DW and I DTD tonight, and she said that I felt different inside, like swollen/puffy and not very wet, which is really unusual for me. I was also sore afterwards, which never happens. 
*11DPO:* Boobs still a bit swollen and painful, but nowhere near as bad as they usually get. Talked myself out of testing again this morning, haha. Around 5pm, got awful shooting cramps all through my left side. Had to lay down and stretch and nothing seemed to work. Finally went away. By evening, my boobs were incredibly painful... felt like that usual pre-AF stuff that I get, only a little later than normal.
*12DPO:* Woke up with boobs actually feeling a bit better. Tested BFN with FMU. Definitely feeling out. Also woke up with sharp pains in my pelvis and lower back. Was feeling hopeful before I took the HPT, because I never get anything like that, or the pains the day before, with AF. Expecting to start spotting today, as usual, but nothing yet. Still early in the day. Started spotting around 10pm. Sure I'm out. Cramps all day. Had to sleep with a hot water bottle. Never, ever get menstrual cramps. So weird.
*13DPO:* more cramps. Slept with the hot water bottle again. Ugh. I never have a menstrual cramp in my life, and this is day two. Awful. Still spotting. Big temp drop today. Witch is coming for sure. Super emotional and irritable. Sensitive boobs but not too bad.
*14DPO:* temp shot back up .4?? Whatever. Still spotting. Vivid dreams last night but didn't sleep well. So far no more cramps. Wish AF would hurry up. Boobs still a little sensitive but not terrible.
*15DPO:* The spotting continues. Boobs are feeling better -- AF is on her way.
*16DPO:* More spotting. This is annoying. I hate when she delays like this... but at least my boobs don't hurt!


----------



## nikinabox

Hi Ladies... here I go again...

1DPO: full tender BBs, EWCM

2DPO: AF type cramps, full tender BBs, BD'd at night

3DPO: full tender BBs, EWCM

4DP0: full tender BBs, bloody nose?, thirsty, dry/scratchy throat

5DPO: full tender BBs, throbbing twinge on right side, gassy, moody, BD'd at night

6DPO: full tender BBs, gassy, a little nauseous, moody/annoyed with DH, twinges on right side, heartburn...

7DPO: early morning heartburn, full tender BBs, cramp/pulling on left side, "bubbly guts", more heartburn at night.

8DPO: pulling on left side, BBs still full but not as tender - nips still tender, though, wet CM, AF type cramps.

9DPO: woke up feeling gassy and full, sore nips and slightly tender BBs, twinges and cramps on right side, bloated, feels like I could get AF, full/empty feeling in stomach (I always feel this, so I don't have high hopes), leg pain, peeing a lot.

10DPO: twinge on right side, headache, tired, sore nips and slightly tender BBs, gassy, wet cm, moody and annoyed with DH

11DPO: (so far) gassy/bubbly guts, twinges on lower right and leg, BBs a little tender with sore nips, very emotional

This is very on par to what I usually have each month, so my hopes aren't very high at all. This was also the first month we've tried using pre-seed. We're TTC #1 - this is our 6th cycle trying...


----------



## bluejen

Hi all, 

Now I'm getting giddy with the symptom spotting, I'll join in!
2dpo (approx) - (2nd sept) headache ,
Gassy :s

3dpo - (approx) 1 sore boob
Creamy cm
Very gassy! :s

4dpo - 1 sore boob (same one ;) ) 
Creamy CM
The gas is still here !
Tired 

5dpo - AF type lower ab pain and "between legs" :s which I normally get about 1 or days prior to AF.
Headache
No CM
Very thirsty which has led to peeing more frequently!
A little less gassy :)

6 dpo - mild AF type cramps
Little creamy cm
Thirsty therefore drinking more therefore peeing more
Less gassy and less bloat

7 dpo - (7th sept) felt nauseated after eating. Was about to rush to the loo to be sick and then is subsided. Smoked bacon smelt weird ( it was in date!) I remember being adverse to some smells very early in pg with DS, before BFP, so I am now getting giddy! ;) 
Same thing happened at dinner corn on the cob tasted weird, had to spit it out and nearly threw up. Hubby said his was fine. IC - BFN

8 dpo - still a bit sickly, MONSTER headache. Bloated. IC - BFN

9 dpo - boobs feel fuller, slight pain in nipples, lots of energy today, bit then but moody this eve! Starting to think its all in my head! IC- BFN

10dpo - I occasionally get a trapped nerve in my neck, but I have had this every day for the past 4 days.. Might have just been overdoing it though ! 
Temperature dip.
No other symptoms to report, IC BFN... Losing the positivity although I know it's still early. 

11dpo (11th sept) mild AF type pain 'down there' 
Very light nose bleed, not like me, don't remember the last time I had one. IC - BFN (didn't even pretend to see a line today!)
Back ache this evening was bordering on excruciating, probably just overdone it playing footie with my DS! But I do usually get back pain just 1 or 2 days pre AF. So early AF or preg... One of the two :s 

12 dpo - v sore nipples, tight chest and wheezy ( I'm asthmatic) 
Very faint line on FRER I mean very faint, thought I was going mad kind of faint! DH says BFN. I'm reserving judgment and will try to hold off testing until Saturday.
AF type cramping. 

13 dpo - full ish sensation in boobs, sore nipples but it comes and goes. I will not test today ( keep repeating this in my head! ;) ) 
Well, I didn't manage to wait, so took another FRER and faint line is a bit darker - fingers crossed its sticky, not turning green until I'm sure, so waiting for late AF :) :) :) 

14dpo - very heavy, very sore boobs, AF type cramping boots own ER = BFP

I'm calling it! BFP :) 

15-17 dpo very very sore boobs! Ouch! Bloated and gassy :s

Good luck all :)


----------



## x Zaly x

x Zaly x said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, been stalking this thread for a while now and finally decided to post my symptoms. My first cycle ttc number two. Congrats to all the ladies that got bfps and baby dust to the rest that have still to get theirs.
> 
> 1dpo Nothing
> 
> 2dpo Pink spotting, dont know why i got this as its too early for implantation:shrug:
> 
> 3dpo Cramps, dull back ache, sore nipples and bleeding gums when brushing
> 
> 4dpo Sore bbs
> 
> 5dpo Stabbing pain on lower right abdomen and sore bbs
> 
> 6dpo Shooting pain through left boob
> 
> 7dpo Pink spotting, constipated but when i finally managed to go it turned into lose bm (sorry tmi)
> 
> 8dpo Twinge in lower right abdomen, quite literally ate all day long (this doesn't usually happen), gassy
> 
> 9dpo Weird feeling again in lower right abdomen, this time felt like someone was poking me with a stick. Still hungry, head ache all day, fatigue and heart burn that night before falling asleep
> 
> 10dpo (Today) Weird niggly feeling again in lower right abdomen, slightly sick, tested BFN
> 
> 
> I will edit this post and update the symptoms. Good luck everyone and baby dust to all!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 11dpo Twinges on left side, heavy full breasts, head ache, face acne
> 
> 12dpo Cramps, twinges, pulling sensation under belly button, grumpy, head ache, sore throat, really sore breasts ( found a lump that doctors said could be pregnancy related, im hoping) so tired!, watery cm
> 
> 13dpo Feels like I have a cold, sore throat, head ache, boobs are so tender, really tired, leg cramp, testing tomorrow morningClick to expand...

14dpo Really bad head ache all day, gassy and feel pressure like witch is on her way. Thick creamy white cm ( sorry tmi )

Oh and i tested at 13 dpo it was negative, having little hope now


----------



## ofcrmacswife

Okay everyone, so glad I found this forum! My husband and I have been TTC for over a year now using the "Period Tracker app on my phone or the calendar method and I've been fairly regular until the last couple of months. So this may be a long post, however I was hoping someone would be able to shed some light on what's going on with me lately... I don't know, maybe someone has had the same issue?

July 2013
AF - 15th - CD1 - on time/normal
AF ended - 20th - CD6
BD - 21st - CD7
BD - 29th - CD15
AF - 31st - CD17 - light flow, old and dark in color, no AF symptoms

August 2013
AF ended - 3rd - *by this point I'm not sure what my CD is because this is highly unusual for me*
BD - 5th
BD - 12th - EWCM very present
Ovulation - 13th
BD - 27th in the A.M.
AF - 27th in the P.M. - dark, very clotty from start to finish, very fatigued
AF ended - 31st

September 2013
BD - 3rd - EWCM also present

on the 4th I started light spotting, not enough for even a pantyliner, light red only when wiping and on today, the 5th I'm still light spotting just like yesterday, migraine, nausea, sinus congestion/allergy-like symptoms

Needless to say I'm stumped as to what's going on with me lately .... :help:


----------



## teacup

MiniMuffins said:


> Congrats, Teacup! I am over the moon excited for you ! :)

Thanks MiniMuffins! The news still hasn't quite sunk in, I will probably feel more at ease once I have had confirmation from the doc! Hoping this bean stays! Really excited! :cloud9:

Good luck! I hope this is also your month! xx


----------



## CM Punk

1DPO - Bloated, Gassy.
2DPO - Bloated, Gassy.


----------



## furry_bandico

Guess who's back?

Well once again I'm here ... I will only give the last few days because that is when the symptoms started.

*13 DPO:* gassy and a little tired
*14 DPO:* more gas, tired and slightly sore breasts.
*15 DPO:* AF is a no show, Horrid cramping, feeling sick, tired and hungry. gassy
*16 DPO:* Still no sign of af, Woke up hungry and really having to use the rest room, gassy, CP seems medium soft and high. cramping on and off.


----------



## StephieBell84

Hoping for a GREEN!!!



3 DPO- intermittent cramping
5 DPO- pinching sharp feeling , very vivid dreams
6 DPO- Vivid strange dreams, EWCM
7DPO- Vivid dreams, going #2 a lot (sorry), fatigue
8DPO- increased appetite, vivid dreams
9 DPO- very nauseas all night, very hungry, heavy BB's :bfn:
10 DPO- Very hungry, fatigue, heavy BB's:bfn:
11 DPO- decided not to test today because all the BFN's make me sad :nope:
BUT I had dry cm in the morning then the whole day I had very thick white cm...hopefully a good sign! Left sided cramping as well, very hungry, intermittent nausea

AF isn't due until Tuesday! Hoping for a miracle!!


----------



## furry_bandico

furry_bandico said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> Well once again I'm here ... I will only give the last few days because that is when the symptoms started.
> 
> *13 DPO:* gassy and a little tired
> *14 DPO:* more gas, tired and slightly sore breasts.
> *15 DPO:* AF is a no show, Horrid cramping, feeling sick, tired and hungry. gassy
> *16 DPO:* Still no sign of af, Woke up hungry and really having to use the rest room, gassy, CP seems medium soft and high. cramping on and off.


New thing... I might have implantation bleeding... started out bright red and went brown and now has stopped for about 4 hours now. Could be the witch though just taking her time... This has happened before in the past but it didn't stop for this long. I will know more in the AM. I have a feeling that this post too shall turn red. :cry:


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> Hi Ladies... here I go again...
> 
> 1DPO: full tender BBs, EWCM
> 
> 2DPO: AF type cramps, full tender BBs, BD'd at night
> 
> 3DPO: full tender BBs, EWCM
> 
> 4DP0: full tender BBs, bloody nose?, thirsty, dry/scratchy throat
> 
> 5DPO: full tender BBs, throbbing twinge on right side, gassy, moody, BD'd at night
> 
> 6DPO: full tender BBs, gassy, a little nauseous, moody/annoyed with DH, twinges on right side, heartburn...
> 
> 7DPO: early morning heartburn, full tender BBs, cramp/pulling on left side, "bubbly guts", more heartburn at night.
> 
> 8DPO: pulling on left side, BBs still full but not as tender - nips still tender, though, wet CM, AF type cramps.
> 
> 9DPO: woke up feeling gassy and full, sore nips and slightly tender BBs, twinges and cramps on right side, bloated, feels like I could get AF, full/empty feeling in stomach (I always feel this, so I don't have high hopes), leg pain, peeing a lot.
> 
> 10DPO: twinge on right side, headache, tired, sore nips and slightly tender BBs, gassy, wet cm, moody and annoyed with DH
> 
> 11DPO: (so far) gassy/bubbly guts, twinges on lower right and leg, BBs a little tender with sore nips, very emotional
> 
> This is very on par to what I usually have each month, so my hopes aren't very high at all. This was also the first month we've tried using pre-seed. We're TTC #1 - this is our 6th cycle trying...

12DPO: Bubbly guts in the morning, tested: BFN, heartburn, left side twinge, wet/creamy CM, right side back pain, BBs full and very slightly tender, nips sensitive, bloated


----------



## GeLiNeisMe

teacup said:


> cd 09 16th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 10 17th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 11 18th August - slightly darker opk
> cd 12 19th August - a few slight twinges in abdomen - light opk
> cd 13 20th August - EWCM Faint line on opk in pm.
> cd 14 21st August - BD faint line opk
> cd 15 22nd August - BD faint line opk, slightly darker line opk in evening.
> cd 16 23rd August - Fertile CM. (unable to opk test due to being away)
> cd 17 24th August - BD. Very positive opk! Fertile CM. Slight twinges in lower abdomen. Tender boobs.
> cd 18 25th August - BD. Ovulation! Lighter opk. Tender boobs.
> cd 19 1 dpo Monday 26th August - BD. Tender boobs
> cd 20 2 dpo Tuesday 27th August - Tender boobs, feel firmer.
> cd 21 3 dpo Wednesday 28th August - still tender boobs, feeling firmer.
> cd 22 4 dpo Thursday 29th August - Vivid scary dreams! Felt cold while in bed at night.
> cd 23 5 dpo Friday 30th August - Woke up feeling a little yucky and had an uncomfortable back feeling. vivid dreams last night.
> cd 24 6 dpo Saturday 31st August - Up for a wee often in the night, didn't sleep too well, very thirsty throughout night too. Tender boobs.
> cd 25 7 dpo Sunday 1st September - Tender boobs. Slightly irritable in the evening. Very thirsty at night again. Vivid dreams. Needed to get up for a wee often in the night.
> cd 26 8 dpo Monday 2nd September - Thirsty again last night and vivid dreams again, slightly disturbed sleep. Awoke feeling a little depressed. Boobs very tender. Not much motivation today.
> cd 27 9 dpo Tuesday 3rd September - boobs feel tender and feel slightly heavier when getting out of bed etc. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again. Also up for a wee more often.
> cd 28 10 dpo Wednesday 4th September - strange pains going through left boob in the morning. Boobs still very tender. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again.
> cd29 11 dpo tested on our first wedding anniversary and got a BFP! couldn't believe it! Hubby was convinced I was pregnant, he had said my boobs were much bigger. Boobs feel fuller and have odd pains zipping through them, didn't sleep well last night again!

Congrats Teacup!!! That's awesome that you got the BFP on your first anniversary!!! :thumbup: Thanks too for sharing your symptoms!


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats Teacup :)


----------



## GeLiNeisMe

I'm going to join in here too since I'm in my TWW and should be testing pretty soon...

Ovulation day: woke up after a vivid dream (about my deceased mom!) and hot flashes, clear CM, BD- used pre-seed. Had a short twinge of pelvic cramp/pain to left side- felt during BD. 
1DPO: clear CM, twinge of L side pelvic cramp/pain, BD- used pre-seed
2DPO: clear CM decreased, L-mid-R pelvic twinges of pain felt throughout the day, BD- used pre-seed
3DPO: woke up wits slightly sore/sensitive nipples, breast tenderness. BD- used pre-seed
4-5DPO: headache, breast sensitivity and tenderness
7DPO: sticky CM
9DPO: sore boobs
10DPO: short episode of back pain, short twinges of pelvic pain, sore boobs
11DPO: mild cramping, sore boobs

Really praying I get a BFP when I test! :dust:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Well, let me try:

O - 5th Sept
1dpo - sore boobs, cramping, a bit swallowed belly.
2dpo - sore breasts, very sleepy.
3dpo - just 3 dpo but I have slight cramps, very sore boobs, and I feel strange and wet down there. The sensation is the same as when AF is coming. At night - unpleasant feeling when going for a wee. I am weeing often. All day a bit blocked nose.
4dpo - slightly sensitive nipples. Still uncomfortable when going to wee. Very, very tired (probably because of the work). Streching pain on the left sight (O was there - mine opinion). Felt cramps the same as when AF is coming. Wet feeling all day. Creamy discharge. Several spots on my face. Cervix open ;(. Stuffy nose.
5fpo - still feel as AF is coming but it is too early for it. Feel very wet down there. Slightly sore nipples but very heavy and bigger boobs. Dizziness, nausea, headache, backache, desire for chocolate - all PMS ;(. Cervix high and open. Getting hungry very fast. Stuffy nose.
6dpo - Slightly sore nipples. Slight cramps as when AF is coming. Shooting strong pain in my left boob close to the nipple. Stuffy nose.
7dpo - Woke up in the middle of the night. Went to the toilet. After that felt hot then cold. Could not sleep. Woke very tired. Headache, painful boobs. Sometimes pulling in my ovaries and my bellybutton. Blocked nose. Itchy feeling down there. Uncomfortable when going to wee. Nipples quite sensitive when showering. Creamy discharge. Cervix high and open.
8dpo - Slightly sore boobs. Slight feeling as AF is coming. Just for a minute I had a sharp pain in my left ovary and the pain went down through my uterus and I think I could feel it in my left leg ;(. Still have this strange itchy, tickling, poking feeling down there - the same as when AF is coming but this time earlier. Probably I can expect in 5 days to be here ;(. Uncomfortable when going to wee. Stuffy nose. Running nose. BD - felt it very strange, rather painful.
9dpo - BFN this morning. Earlier backache in the lower part at the right side. Stuffy nose. Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Still uncomfortable when going to wee. Itchy tummy. 
10dpo - Woke up and felt pain in the tummy. Slightly sore nipples. Slightly sore boobs. Slight cramps. The same feeling as when AF is coming. Stuffy nose. 
11dpo - Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Boobs hard and fool. When I got up slight cramps as AF is coming. Woke up with blocked nose.
12dpo - Woke up through the night to go to the toilet. Fell asleep again and my husband woke me up, I was screaming in my dream. Nightmares all night. Slightly sore boobs. Woke up with blocked nose. At night started coughing. 
13dpo - Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Woke up with blocked nose. Slight cramps. 
14dpo - Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Slight cramps. Blocked nose. Dizziness. Feel AF is coming. Slight backache. AF showed up about 12.00 p.m.
It is going to be one very nasty and painful AF ;(.


----------



## floridasian

2DPO - woke up smelling Pillsbury Grands Buttermilk flaky biscuits! :) I was looking for them to bake for dinner last night but apparently we didn't have any so I settled for crescent rolls instead. However I woke up smelling the biscuits for some reason!
3DPO - vivid dreams & frequent urination
4DPO - gassy & lots of tugging/pulling sensations near the left ovary
5DPO - tugging/pulling sensations continue on in the lower abdomen


----------



## bluejen

fairyy said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> cd 09 16th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 10 17th August - BD - very light opk
> cd 11 18th August - slightly darker opk
> cd 12 19th August - a few slight twinges in abdomen - light opk
> cd 13 20th August - EWCM Faint line on opk in pm.
> cd 14 21st August - BD faint line opk
> cd 15 22nd August - BD faint line opk, slightly darker line opk in evening.
> cd 16 23rd August - Fertile CM. (unable to opk test due to being away)
> cd 17 24th August - BD. Very positive opk! Fertile CM. Slight twinges in lower abdomen. Tender boobs.
> cd 18 25th August - BD. Ovulation! Lighter opk. Tender boobs.
> cd 19 1 dpo Monday 26th August - BD. Tender boobs
> cd 20 2 dpo Tuesday 27th August - Tender boobs, feel firmer.
> cd 21 3 dpo Wednesday 28th August - still tender boobs, feeling firmer.
> cd 22 4 dpo Thursday 29th August - Vivid scary dreams! Felt cold while in bed at night.
> cd 23 5 dpo Friday 30th August - Woke up feeling a little yucky and had an uncomfortable back feeling. vivid dreams last night.
> cd 24 6 dpo Saturday 31st August - Up for a wee often in the night, didn't sleep too well, very thirsty throughout night too. Tender boobs.
> cd 25 7 dpo Sunday 1st September - Tender boobs. Slightly irritable in the evening. Very thirsty at night again. Vivid dreams. Needed to get up for a wee often in the night.
> cd 26 8 dpo Monday 2nd September - Thirsty again last night and vivid dreams again, slightly disturbed sleep. Awoke feeling a little depressed. Boobs very tender. Not much motivation today.
> cd 27 9 dpo Tuesday 3rd September - boobs feel tender and feel slightly heavier when getting out of bed etc. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again. Also up for a wee more often.
> cd 28 10 dpo Wednesday 4th September - strange pains going through left boob in the morning. Boobs still very tender. Vivid dreams last night and thirsty again.
> cd29 11 dpo tested on our first wedding anniversary and got a BFP! couldn't believe it! Hubby was convinced I was pregnant, he had said my boobs were much bigger. Boobs feel fuller and have odd pains zipping through them, didn't sleep well last night again!
> 
> Wow Congrats :flower:
> BFP on first wedding anniversary is simply awesome. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Congrats! I remember having those zipping boob pains when I was pg with DS, healthy and happy nine months to you :) I love this thread!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Just got my BFP at 10dpo, here were my symtoms:

1dpo thirsty, headaches
2dpo thirsty, headaches
3dpo thirsty, headaches, bright red light flow
4dpo thirsty, bright red spotting
5dpo thirsty, brown spotting
6dpo brown spotting
7dpo red spotting, new feelings in (.)(.)
8dpo brown spotting, faint faint barely there ic line
9dpo red spotting, faint faint barely there ic line, one bout of nausea,
10dpo bfp clearblu digi!:happydance:


----------



## etak

Hi, am new to this and have been stalking this forum all morning it's super.

We have been TTC for only a month so I know it is early days. I also stopped BC on the day AF arrived in August, so my symptons could be withdrawing from the pill.

I have been dizzy, moody, crying, exhausted.-also symptons of stopping BC.

Extremely painful cramping at about 9/10 DPO 

At 12DPO got a BFN so am trying to wait for AF patiently now which can take a long time after stopping BC.

Now 16 DPO, no AF - prob becasue have just stopped the pill but can't help but hope. Will prob get as soon as I have posted but that's ok can start trying again :).


----------



## etak

I have also had heartburn - which I don't get and headaches


----------



## GeLiNeisMe

.Mrs.B. said:


> Just got my BFP at 10dpo, here were my symtoms:
> 
> 1dpo thirsty, headaches
> 2dpo thirsty, headaches
> 3dpo thirsty, headaches, bright red light flow
> 4dpo thirsty, bright red spotting
> 5dpo thirsty, brown spotting
> 6dpo brown spotting
> 7dpo red spotting, new feelings in (.)(.)
> 8dpo brown spotting, faint faint barely there ic line
> 9dpo red spotting, faint faint barely there ic line, one bout of nausea,
> 10dpo bfp clearblu digi!:happydance:

Congrats!!! Wow, interesting you had a flow during your DPOs! Do you think that was implantation bleeding?


----------



## KatBar

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining in..

1dpo - no symptoms
2dpo - slight cramping (pinching/tightness in abdomen). No cm at all.
3dpo - still getting subtle cramps and tightness, feeling slightly sick (lots of salvia). No cm at all. Felt sick after lunch - I didn't eat much more then I usually do (but not my usual lunch)
4dpo - Cramps have eased up and abdomen not feeling tight. Tiny bit of dry cm. Still lots of salvia and feel slightly sick. I seem to be getting full on less food? Cravings lots of healthy foods - eggs, avocado etc. EXTREMELY TIRED!
5dpo - not feeling sick now. Salvia normal. Bit of dry cm. no cramps. 
6dpo - Feeling pretty normal now. Dry Cm. still seem to be getting fuller much easier than normal.
7dpo - mild cramping. Dry cm. (got impatient and tried test - bfn)
8dpo -
9dpo -
10dpo -
11dpo -
12dpo -
13dpo -
14dpo- (will do final test & then just wait for af if no bfp)


----------



## nleila

And here's mine....

I actually don't know when I ovulated. My period tracker app says it should've been 31 Aug. my cycles are irregular, see, ranging from 30-37 days or so. But I have a feeling I ovulated on 29 Aug. Can't explain why really. But I'm gonna document below based on 29 aug. 

0 DPO: nothing
1 DPO: fatigue
2 DPO: heavy boobs, backache and fatigue 
3 DPO: heavy boobs
4 DPO: heavy boobs (tested BFN)
5 DPO: heavy boobs
6 DPO: sore boobs
7 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
8 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
9 DPO: heavy boobs, nausea, fatigue & lower backache
10 DPO (today): heavy boobs

Weird! But will keep posting 

Will test again at 12 or 13 DPO!


----------



## bluebrown

bluebrown said:


> Love this thread:happydance:
> 
> I will update daily, but so far...
> 
> 1dpo: Woke up with a stuffy nose, sleepy earlier than usual, fell asleep before 8 when I am usually up past 10.
> 
> 2dpo: Hot flash in the middle of the night. Headache when I woke up, slight soreness in my throat, creamy cm when I wiped.
> 
> 3dpo: Tossing and turning last night, woke up tired. Face is breaking out.
> 
> 4dpo: Vivid dream last night, woke up with a stiff back. Bloated tummy. Slight nausea after I eat anything.
> 
> 5dpo: Trouble sleeping, thirsty, stuffy nose, mild cramping. Constipation.
> 
> 6dpo: Stuffy nose. Tummy is sore as if I had been doing sit ups or something.
> 
> 7dpo: Nothing really, feeling out for this month. Checked cervix yesterday, low and soft with lots of creamy cm.
> 
> 8dpo: I have a dull pain low on my left side between my pelvic area and my lower uterus. For the past week my left arm and wrist have been very numb and sometimes painful, not sure what to think of it, this never happens to me. Carpal tunnel?
> 
> 9dpo: Dull pelvic pain continues as well as numb arm and wrist. Woke up with heavy and sore breasts and a sore back. Very tired, took a nap during the day, and af type cramps for a little bit today. Had a bd session with dh, spots of blood on toilet paper after when I wiped, went away though.
> 
> 10dpo: Sore, stiff back, can hardly turn my head :( nausea after I eat, on and off slight cramping. Thirsty. A little bit of snot like cm (could be left overs from yesterday's bd session). Tired in the morning after waking up and during the day.
> 
> 11dpo: All of the above plus a stuffy nose. Had af type cramps and felt like she was starting, ran to bathroom prepared for her but nothing but creamy cm.
> 
> 12dpo: No symptoms at all to report. If af kept her schedule from last month then I am 3 days late. If she sticks with my average, then I have 3 more days until she is due.
> 
> 13dpo: Thirst continues and af type cramps on and off. Keep feeling like she will start any minute, but when I go to the bathroom and wipe there is only creamy white cm.
> 
> 14dpo: Random bouts of cramps come and go, feel like af but stronger and last just a short time. Constant thirst, can drink water all day and still be thirsty. Still creamy cm. Testing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 15dpo: Tested today with fmu :bfp:

Finally got my first bfp after ttc for over a year, finding out I had a large fibroid, and then having it removed in June!


----------



## emicakess

bluebrown said:


> bluebrown said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread:happydance:
> 
> I will update daily, but so far...
> 
> 1dpo: Woke up with a stuffy nose, sleepy earlier than usual, fell asleep before 8 when I am usually up past 10.
> 
> 2dpo: Hot flash in the middle of the night. Headache when I woke up, slight soreness in my throat, creamy cm when I wiped.
> 
> 3dpo: Tossing and turning last night, woke up tired. Face is breaking out.
> 
> 4dpo: Vivid dream last night, woke up with a stiff back. Bloated tummy. Slight nausea after I eat anything.
> 
> 5dpo: Trouble sleeping, thirsty, stuffy nose, mild cramping. Constipation.
> 
> 6dpo: Stuffy nose. Tummy is sore as if I had been doing sit ups or something.
> 
> 7dpo: Nothing really, feeling out for this month. Checked cervix yesterday, low and soft with lots of creamy cm.
> 
> 8dpo: I have a dull pain low on my left side between my pelvic area and my lower uterus. For the past week my left arm and wrist have been very numb and sometimes painful, not sure what to think of it, this never happens to me. Carpal tunnel?
> 
> 9dpo: Dull pelvic pain continues as well as numb arm and wrist. Woke up with heavy and sore breasts and a sore back. Very tired, took a nap during the day, and af type cramps for a little bit today. Had a bd session with dh, spots of blood on toilet paper after when I wiped, went away though.
> 
> 10dpo: Sore, stiff back, can hardly turn my head :( nausea after I eat, on and off slight cramping. Thirsty. A little bit of snot like cm (could be left overs from yesterday's bd session). Tired in the morning after waking up and during the day.
> 
> 11dpo: All of the above plus a stuffy nose. Had af type cramps and felt like she was starting, ran to bathroom prepared for her but nothing but creamy cm.
> 
> 12dpo: No symptoms at all to report. If af kept her schedule from last month then I am 3 days late. If she sticks with my average, then I have 3 more days until she is due.
> 
> 13dpo: Thirst continues and af type cramps on and off. Keep feeling like she will start any minute, but when I go to the bathroom and wipe there is only creamy white cm.
> 
> 14dpo: Random bouts of cramps come and go, feel like af but stronger and last just a short time. Constant thirst, can drink water all day and still be thirsty. Still creamy cm. Testing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 15dpo: Tested today with fmu :bfp:
> 
> Finally got my first bfp after ttc for over a year, finding out I had a large fibroid, and then having it removed in June!Click to expand...

Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies... here I go again...
> 
> 1DPO: full tender BBs, EWCM
> 
> 2DPO: AF type cramps, full tender BBs, BD'd at night
> 
> 3DPO: full tender BBs, EWCM
> 
> 4DP0: full tender BBs, bloody nose?, thirsty, dry/scratchy throat
> 
> 5DPO: full tender BBs, throbbing twinge on right side, gassy, moody, BD'd at night
> 
> 6DPO: full tender BBs, gassy, a little nauseous, moody/annoyed with DH, twinges on right side, heartburn...
> 
> 7DPO: early morning heartburn, full tender BBs, cramp/pulling on left side, "bubbly guts", more heartburn at night.
> 
> 8DPO: pulling on left side, BBs still full but not as tender - nips still tender, though, wet CM, AF type cramps.
> 
> 9DPO: woke up feeling gassy and full, sore nips and slightly tender BBs, twinges and cramps on right side, bloated, feels like I could get AF, full/empty feeling in stomach (I always feel this, so I don't have high hopes), leg pain, peeing a lot.
> 
> 10DPO: twinge on right side, headache, tired, sore nips and slightly tender BBs, gassy, wet cm, moody and annoyed with DH
> 
> 11DPO: (so far) gassy/bubbly guts, twinges on lower right and leg, BBs a little tender with sore nips, very emotional
> 
> This is very on par to what I usually have each month, so my hopes aren't very high at all. This was also the first month we've tried using pre-seed. We're TTC #1 - this is our 6th cycle trying...
> 
> 12DPO: Bubbly guts in the morning, tested: BFN, heartburn, left side twinge, wet/creamy CM, right side back pain, BBs full and very slightly tender, nips sensitive, bloatedClick to expand...

AF Arrived on 13 DPO... turning my other post red. Good luck to the rest of you, I hope you get your BFPs :hugs:


----------



## etak

Yay congrats bluebrown
Sorry nikinabox. 
I ams 17DPO and still no AF but am cramping so think she's on the way.


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> And here's mine....
> 
> I actually don't know when I ovulated. My period tracker app says it should've been 31 Aug. my cycles are irregular, see, ranging from 30-37 days or so. But I have a feeling I ovulated on 29 Aug. Can't explain why really. But I'm gonna document below based on 29 aug.
> 
> 0 DPO: nothing
> 1 DPO: fatigue
> 2 DPO: heavy boobs, backache and fatigue
> 3 DPO: heavy boobs
> 4 DPO: heavy boobs (tested BFN)
> 5 DPO: heavy boobs
> 6 DPO: sore boobs
> 7 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
> 8 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
> 9 DPO: heavy boobs, nausea, fatigue & lower backache
> 10 DPO (today): heavy boobs
> 
> Weird! But will keep posting
> 
> Will test again at 12 or 13 DPO!


11 DPO: I woke up with a pinkish tint when I wiped. The a few mins later I had a pinkish streak on my underwear. I put on a panty liner and after breakfast got more pink and a little clot-like thing. 

It's too early for my period (only 29 days) but yet seems like a lot for implantation bleeding (especially with the clot) don't you think? 

Waiting for the "full flow" (or absence of) later on to report more. 

Feeling a little bummed :cry:


----------



## emicakess

Sorry to hear that nleila! Weirder things have happened! Good luck! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> [And here's mine....
> 
> I actually don't know when I ovulated. My period tracker app says it should've been 31 Aug. my cycles are irregular, see, ranging from 30-37 days or so. But I have a feeling I ovulated on 29 Aug. Can't explain why really. But I'm gonna document below based on 29 aug.
> 
> 0 DPO: nothing
> 1 DPO: fatigue
> 2 DPO: heavy boobs, backache and fatigue
> 3 DPO: heavy boobs
> 4 DPO: heavy boobs (tested BFN)
> 5 DPO: heavy boobs
> 6 DPO: sore boobs
> 7 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
> 8 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
> 9 DPO: heavy boobs, nausea, fatigue & lower backache
> 10 DPO (today): heavy boobs
> 
> Weird! But will keep posting
> 
> Will test again at 12 or 13 DPO
> 
> 
> 11 DPO: I woke up with a pinkish tint when I wiped. The a few mins later I had a pinkish streak on my underwear. I put on a panty liner and after breakfast got more pink and a little clot-like thing.
> 
> It's too early for my period (only 29 days) but yet seems like a lot for implantation bleeding (especially with the clot) don't you think?
> 
> Waiting for the "full flow" (or absence of) later on to report more.
> 
> Feeling a little bummed :cry:


It's AF :-(
And next month DH is away for work just around the time I will most likely ovulate. Sigh.....


----------



## StephieBell84

StephieBell84 said:


> Hoping for a GREEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 DPO- intermittent cramping
> 5 DPO- pinching sharp feeling , very vivid dreams
> 6 DPO- Vivid strange dreams, EWCM
> 7DPO- Vivid dreams, going #2 a lot (sorry), fatigue
> 8DPO- increased appetite, vivid dreams
> 9 DPO- very nauseas all night, very hungry, heavy BB's :bfn:
> 10 DPO- Very hungry, fatigue, heavy BB's:bfn:
> 11 DPO- decided not to test today because all the BFN's make me sad :nope:
> BUT I had dry cm in the morning then the whole day I had very thick white cm...hopefully a good sign! Left sided cramping as well, very hungry, intermittent nausea
> 
> AF isn't due until Tuesday! Hoping for a miracle!!

Got a BFN saturday :( AF due tomorrow and I feel like I am out of the game!! Hopnig she stays away but I don't have any positivity left


----------



## StephieBell84

nleila said:


> nleila said:
> 
> 
> [And here's mine....
> 
> I actually don't know when I ovulated. My period tracker app says it should've been 31 Aug. my cycles are irregular, see, ranging from 30-37 days or so. But I have a feeling I ovulated on 29 Aug. Can't explain why really. But I'm gonna document below based on 29 aug.
> 
> 0 DPO: nothing
> 1 DPO: fatigue
> 2 DPO: heavy boobs, backache and fatigue
> 3 DPO: heavy boobs
> 4 DPO: heavy boobs (tested BFN)
> 5 DPO: heavy boobs
> 6 DPO: sore boobs
> 7 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
> 8 DPO: sore boobs, nausea & fatigue (tested BFN)
> 9 DPO: heavy boobs, nausea, fatigue & lower backache
> 10 DPO (today): heavy boobs
> 
> Weird! But will keep posting
> 
> Will test again at 12 or 13 DPO
> 
> 
> 11 DPO: I woke up with a pinkish tint when I wiped. The a few mins later I had a pinkish streak on my underwear. I put on a panty liner and after breakfast got more pink and a little clot-like thing.
> 
> It's too early for my period (only 29 days) but yet seems like a lot for implantation bleeding (especially with the clot) don't you think?
> 
> Waiting for the "full flow" (or absence of) later on to report more.
> 
> Feeling a little bummed :cry:
> 
> 
> It's AF :-(
> And next month DH is away for work just around the time I will most likely ovulate. Sigh.....Click to expand...

That sucks im so sorry!!! Its so unfair that there is such a small window!!


----------



## kelowna_mama

4dpo - itchy nips esp left 
5dpo -nausia/fatigue...ended up with stomach flu...BOO TRICKS!! lol
6dpo - VERY moody/sensitive/crabby (POOR DH he was on my nerves all day!!) 
7dpo - itchy nips + sore/tender breasts AND because they were bugging me so much at one point I gave them a massage and then kind of squeezed a nipple gently and a LOT of colostrum came out!!!!! I BF DS but have since dried up, have always been able to squeeze out a drop or two of white/yellow milky but never colostrum looking and not even CLOSE to this much!!! Could it be from implantation hormones?!?!?! 

Testing with first response early predictor on sept 11th 5 days before expecting AF, no implantation symptoms that I have noticed either..... I hate tricks!!! I hope I get an early BFP!!!


----------



## GeLiNeisMe

GeLiNeisMe said:


> I'm going to join in here too since I'm in my TWW and should be testing pretty soon...
> 
> Ovulation day: woke up after a vivid dream (about my deceased mom!) and hot flashes, clear CM, BD- used pre-seed. Had a short twinge of pelvic cramp/pain to left side- felt during BD.
> 1DPO: clear CM, twinge of L side pelvic cramp/pain, BD- used pre-seed
> 2DPO: clear CM decreased, L-mid-R pelvic twinges of pain felt throughout the day, BD- used pre-seed
> 3DPO: woke up wits slightly sore/sensitive nipples, breast tenderness. BD- used pre-seed
> 4-5DPO: headache, breast sensitivity and tenderness
> 7DPO: sticky CM
> 9DPO: sore boobs
> 10DPO: short episode of back pain, short twinges of pelvic pain, sore boobs
> 11DPO: mild cramping, sore boobs
> 
> Really praying I get a BFP when I test! :dust:

Updates:
12 DPO: took test in AM but BFN... had mild cramps and felt like it was AF but nothing.
13 DPO: still with the sore boobs. Had some whitish sticky CM on underwear.
14 DPO: today... sore boobs... nothing else yet...

Still waiting for the green!


----------



## GeLiNeisMe

bluebrown said:


> bluebrown said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread:happydance:
> 
> I will update daily, but so far...
> 
> 1dpo: Woke up with a stuffy nose, sleepy earlier than usual, fell asleep before 8 when I am usually up past 10.
> 
> 2dpo: Hot flash in the middle of the night. Headache when I woke up, slight soreness in my throat, creamy cm when I wiped.
> 
> 3dpo: Tossing and turning last night, woke up tired. Face is breaking out.
> 
> 4dpo: Vivid dream last night, woke up with a stiff back. Bloated tummy. Slight nausea after I eat anything.
> 
> 5dpo: Trouble sleeping, thirsty, stuffy nose, mild cramping. Constipation.
> 
> 6dpo: Stuffy nose. Tummy is sore as if I had been doing sit ups or something.
> 
> 7dpo: Nothing really, feeling out for this month. Checked cervix yesterday, low and soft with lots of creamy cm.
> 
> 8dpo: I have a dull pain low on my left side between my pelvic area and my lower uterus. For the past week my left arm and wrist have been very numb and sometimes painful, not sure what to think of it, this never happens to me. Carpal tunnel?
> 
> 9dpo: Dull pelvic pain continues as well as numb arm and wrist. Woke up with heavy and sore breasts and a sore back. Very tired, took a nap during the day, and af type cramps for a little bit today. Had a bd session with dh, spots of blood on toilet paper after when I wiped, went away though.
> 
> 10dpo: Sore, stiff back, can hardly turn my head :( nausea after I eat, on and off slight cramping. Thirsty. A little bit of snot like cm (could be left overs from yesterday's bd session). Tired in the morning after waking up and during the day.
> 
> 11dpo: All of the above plus a stuffy nose. Had af type cramps and felt like she was starting, ran to bathroom prepared for her but nothing but creamy cm.
> 
> 12dpo: No symptoms at all to report. If af kept her schedule from last month then I am 3 days late. If she sticks with my average, then I have 3 more days until she is due.
> 
> 13dpo: Thirst continues and af type cramps on and off. Keep feeling like she will start any minute, but when I go to the bathroom and wipe there is only creamy white cm.
> 
> 14dpo: Random bouts of cramps come and go, feel like af but stronger and last just a short time. Constant thirst, can drink water all day and still be thirsty. Still creamy cm. Testing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 15dpo: Tested today with fmu :bfp:
> 
> Finally got my first bfp after ttc for over a year, finding out I had a large fibroid, and then having it removed in June!Click to expand...

Hi Bluebrown! Congrats on your BFP!!! This may be TMI, but just wondering... was your cream white CM also sticky? And was it only when you wiped or on your underwear or both? I'm having some white CM but it's sort of sticky and mostly noticed on my underwear.


----------



## bluebrown

GeLiNeisMe said:


> bluebrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebrown said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread:happydance:
> 
> I will update daily, but so far...
> 
> 1dpo: Woke up with a stuffy nose, sleepy earlier than usual, fell asleep before 8 when I am usually up past 10.
> 
> 2dpo: Hot flash in the middle of the night. Headache when I woke up, slight soreness in my throat, creamy cm when I wiped.
> 
> 3dpo: Tossing and turning last night, woke up tired. Face is breaking out.
> 
> 4dpo: Vivid dream last night, woke up with a stiff back. Bloated tummy. Slight nausea after I eat anything.
> 
> 5dpo: Trouble sleeping, thirsty, stuffy nose, mild cramping. Constipation.
> 
> 6dpo: Stuffy nose. Tummy is sore as if I had been doing sit ups or something.
> 
> 7dpo: Nothing really, feeling out for this month. Checked cervix yesterday, low and soft with lots of creamy cm.
> 
> 8dpo: I have a dull pain low on my left side between my pelvic area and my lower uterus. For the past week my left arm and wrist have been very numb and sometimes painful, not sure what to think of it, this never happens to me. Carpal tunnel?
> 
> 9dpo: Dull pelvic pain continues as well as numb arm and wrist. Woke up with heavy and sore breasts and a sore back. Very tired, took a nap during the day, and af type cramps for a little bit today. Had a bd session with dh, spots of blood on toilet paper after when I wiped, went away though.
> 
> 10dpo: Sore, stiff back, can hardly turn my head :( nausea after I eat, on and off slight cramping. Thirsty. A little bit of snot like cm (could be left overs from yesterday's bd session). Tired in the morning after waking up and during the day.
> 
> 11dpo: All of the above plus a stuffy nose. Had af type cramps and felt like she was starting, ran to bathroom prepared for her but nothing but creamy cm.
> 
> 12dpo: No symptoms at all to report. If af kept her schedule from last month then I am 3 days late. If she sticks with my average, then I have 3 more days until she is due.
> 
> 13dpo: Thirst continues and af type cramps on and off. Keep feeling like she will start any minute, but when I go to the bathroom and wipe there is only creamy white cm.
> 
> 14dpo: Random bouts of cramps come and go, feel like af but stronger and last just a short time. Constant thirst, can drink water all day and still be thirsty. Still creamy cm. Testing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 15dpo: Tested today with fmu :bfp:
> 
> Finally got my first bfp after ttc for over a year, finding out I had a large fibroid, and then having it removed in June!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bluebrown! Congrats on your BFP!!! This may be TMI, but just wondering... was your cream white CM also sticky? And was it only when you wiped or on your underwear or both? I'm having some white CM but it's sort of sticky and mostly noticed on my underwear.Click to expand...

Hi, it was / is creamy and sticky. I'll notice dried white cm of my undies at the end of the day and when I wiped it was creamy & sticky. Hoping this is your month!


----------



## AdibaB

I'll post my symptoms as best as I can!

1DPO to 6DPO nothing different
7DPO cramping in my lower right abdomen a little more tired then usual and my boobs felt a little swollen/sore crying easily
8DPO more tired, some spotting, just once, not too much a little more then quarter size, a little more cramping//twinges but not as bad as the day before, crying easily.
9DPO VERY tired, wanting to sleep all day, no cramping, very moody, and still crying easily. Also still swollen feeling boobs.
10DPO Cramping, lower back pain, slight headache so far, still a BFN :( I'm starting to lose my optimism. UPDATE: I only looked at the test for a minute or two, when I left and came back I saw a light line, so I'm gonna take another test tomorrow! Still very tired and taking cat naps throughout the day.
11DPO A little bit of cramping, lower back pain. Took a test this morning and got a BFN so I'm guessing yesterdays was an evap. I'm still tired, and my inner thighs are hurting. I started getting the twinges again. I BD'd with my husband last night and this morning when I was wiping there was bloody cm (pink tinged) not sure what to make of that, I never bleed after BDing.
12DPO Still tired, lower back pain still there, and my left hip as well for some odd reason. All other symptoms still there, not as dizzy as I was a couple of days ago, but still getting light headed when I stand/move. Took a test using FMU still a BFN. 2 to 3 more days until AF. We shall see.
13DPO AF should show tomorrow. BFN this morning though there was a weird gray sideways mark that showed up on the test so I dunno what's up with that. Strangely enough my cramps are gone, but my boobs feel sore rather then just swollen, probably because AF is around the corner. I'm still very tired though, and emotional. The smallest thing set me off this morning. We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## emicakess

AdibaB said:


> I'll post my symptoms as best as I can!
> 
> 1DPO to 6DPO nothing different
> 7DPO cramping in my lower right abdomen a little more tired then usual and my boobs felt a little swollen/sore crying easily
> 8DPO more tired, some spotting, just once, not too much a little more then quarter size, a little more cramping//twinges but not as bad as the day before, crying easily.
> 9DPO VERY tired, wanting to sleep all day, no cramping, very moody, and still crying easily. Also still swollen feeling boobs.

Sounds promising! <3


----------



## mariposa31

ok, let me join you, ladies:)

Starting with one lucky shot 4 days before O. Cycle length is 28 days.

1-6 dpo - nothing
7 dpo - woke up with horrible headache, symptoms of a cold
8 dpo - cold symptoms, feeling warm
9 -11 dpo - randomly some cramps, feeling very emotional, 
12 dpo - nothing really
13 dpo - feeling warm inside my body, pressure in lower belly, same as with first pregnancy, getting suspicious as I start to recognise the state
1-13 dpo - temp 37.1C (usual is 36.6C)
14 dpo - going to buy a test....
15 dpo - bfp but... slightly pink and dark cm...
16 dpo - bfp... still spotting dark blood. waiting for the nature to take its course.


----------



## AdibaB

Thanks! I hope you're right but I'm starting to lose a little faith in this month.


----------



## StephieBell84

StephieBell84 said:


> StephieBell84 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping for a GREEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 DPO- intermittent cramping
> 5 DPO- pinching sharp feeling , very vivid dreams
> 6 DPO- Vivid strange dreams, EWCM
> 7DPO- Vivid dreams, going #2 a lot (sorry), fatigue
> 8DPO- increased appetite, vivid dreams
> 9 DPO- very nauseas all night, very hungry, heavy BB's :bfn:
> 10 DPO- Very hungry, fatigue, heavy BB's:bfn:
> 11 DPO- decided not to test today because all the BFN's make me sad :nope:
> BUT I had dry cm in the morning then the whole day I had very thick white cm...hopefully a good sign! Left sided cramping as well, very hungry, intermittent nausea
> 
> AF isn't due until Tuesday! Hoping for a miracle!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a BFN saturday :( AF due tomorrow and I feel like I am out of the game!! Hopnig she stays away but I don't have any positivity leftClick to expand...






I'm out :( really sad


----------



## jelissamo

jelissamo said:


> hello ladies, new here so I'll follow the guidelines and I hope my info can help someone.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO. We've been TTC for 8 months.
> at 1 DPO I thought I got a bug bite on my tummy and cervix felt swollen and hurt to try.
> at 2 DPO I had more "bites" on my tummy and side and my hoo haa was sore.
> at 3 DPO I started having these "bites" all over my tummy and thighs, super itchy!
> at 4 DPO it hurt to sit down, super swollen cervix. I googled the "bites" and it looks like I have PUPPP. pregnant women typically get it during their 2nd trimester.
> at 5 DPO I noticed nausea and the itching and sensitive nipples and stuffy nose
> I'm at 9 DPO and I still have the PUPPP and itchy/sensitive nipples, intermitten nausea and stuffy nose. the past 3 nights I've had crazy dreams. At 7 DPO I had a nightmare so scary I woke up twice! I've been all over the place emotionally too. and my gums hurt.
> 
> NEW: I'm at 13 DPO and yesterday i had nausea and gas in addition to the continuous itching.
> Today I am really bloated and i've noticed my cm has changed a little. I dont have any zits (normally I get one when my AF is going to show). BUT I am having doubt, that what I've been thinking are pregnancy symptoms are really just AF symptoms. I'm going to test Thursday if my AF hasn't shown up and if that's negative then my DH will bring home an unltrasound machine and check me next week.
> 
> I'm planning on testing in a few days. My hubby thinks it's twins, Ha! If I didn't have the horrible itching and super bloated pelvis then I'd totally think my other symptoms were from Pre-AF. I'm praying for you ladies and sending sticky Baby Dust to you all!
> xoxoxo

I miscarried on 8/21. It's been a rough few weeks. It really took a toll on my DH and I, so we're taking a break from trying till the holidays. Some days are so overwhelming due to the type of work that I do (interpret for hospitals and Dr's) and other days I'm good. I'm working on planning my DD's 2nd birthday now. I hug her a little longer every night.


----------



## StephieBell84

jelissamo said:


> jelissamo said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, new here so I'll follow the guidelines and I hope my info can help someone.
> 
> I'm 9 DPO. We've been TTC for 8 months.
> at 1 DPO I thought I got a bug bite on my tummy and cervix felt swollen and hurt to try.
> at 2 DPO I had more "bites" on my tummy and side and my hoo haa was sore.
> at 3 DPO I started having these "bites" all over my tummy and thighs, super itchy!
> at 4 DPO it hurt to sit down, super swollen cervix. I googled the "bites" and it looks like I have PUPPP. pregnant women typically get it during their 2nd trimester.
> at 5 DPO I noticed nausea and the itching and sensitive nipples and stuffy nose
> I'm at 9 DPO and I still have the PUPPP and itchy/sensitive nipples, intermitten nausea and stuffy nose. the past 3 nights I've had crazy dreams. At 7 DPO I had a nightmare so scary I woke up twice! I've been all over the place emotionally too. and my gums hurt.
> 
> NEW: I'm at 13 DPO and yesterday i had nausea and gas in addition to the continuous itching.
> Today I am really bloated and i've noticed my cm has changed a little. I dont have any zits (normally I get one when my AF is going to show). BUT I am having doubt, that what I've been thinking are pregnancy symptoms are really just AF symptoms. I'm going to test Thursday if my AF hasn't shown up and if that's negative then my DH will bring home an unltrasound machine and check me next week.
> 
> I'm planning on testing in a few days. My hubby thinks it's twins, Ha! If I didn't have the horrible itching and super bloated pelvis then I'd totally think my other symptoms were from Pre-AF. I'm praying for you ladies and sending sticky Baby Dust to you all!
> xoxoxo
> 
> I miscarried on 8/21. It's been a rough few weeks. It really took a toll on my DH and I, so we're taking a break from trying till the holidays. Some days are so overwhelming due to the type of work that I do (interpret for hospitals and Dr's) and other days I'm good. I'm working on planning my DD's 2nd birthday now. I hug her a little longer every night.Click to expand...

ugh, i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Jelissamo, my heart breaks to hear that. I'm so sorry about your mc. Take care as best you can.


----------



## nolababy1

Oh Ladies I don't know what to think this month. We only dtd once this month and it was a guessing game because I never got a positive digital OPK or an egg on CBFM. I just had to go by "reading" the OPK and cm. Had to assume O from my temps. Here are my symptoms:

1-4 DPO: no symptoms
5 DPO: uterine cramping late in the evening. Didn't last for very long. Extremely congested.
6 DPO: Bs starting to get sore. Feel like I am coming down with a cold. Had a slight fever in the evening.
7-8 DPO: Bs very sore. Dry skin and a few small pimples. 
9 DPO: Woke up today and Bs were not sore. WTH?? They are usual sore right up to AF and a day into it. I also feel like I am crampy and bloated. 

These are not my usual pre-AF symptoms so I am trying not to read too much into it. This would be the earliest AF has come in the past year since I started tracking. Aargh!


----------



## WanaBaba

WanaBaba said:


> Hi ladies great thread :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure what dpo I am so I'm going to go 1dpo as 1 day after positive opk. Here goes....
> 
> 1dpo.. Cloudy milky cm.
> 2dpo.. Creamy CM throughout the day with a bit of EWCM (stretches about an inch almost)
> Few little cramps on and off. Headache.
> 3dpo.. Sore throat, lotiony cm. headache. Few niggly cramps.
> 4dpo.. Few sharp stabby pains in uterus area, achey legs. Creamy cm.
> 5dpo.. Headache. Few little niggley cramps. Cm starting to dry up.
> 6dpo.. Feeling very irritated today. Headache. Cm fairly dry. Boobs a little tender.
> 7dpo.. VERY sharp pain around uterus area but only lasted couple of seconds, dull ache on and off all day, tender boobs, a gush of clear slippery cm a teeny bit stretchy but dtd last night so could be from that! BFN!
> 8dpo.. Tender boobs, keep getting a shooting pain in left nipple, dry cm, BFN. Got a VERY sharp pain through uterus area about 10pm, only lasted a second, then had pulsing twinges on the left side for a few mins, also had a random sharp pain on the left whilst falling asleep which woke me up.
> 9dpo. BFN. Watery cm when I woke up but quite dry since. A little gassy. Boobs still tender. Really hungry and really tired all day!
> 10dpo. BFN :( Watery cm but only inside. Boobs still feel tender but not as much. Random sharp twinge again that only lasted a millisecond but stopped me in my tracks and hurt! Then got a bit of cm which was watery with little white creamy spots in, wth?
> 11dpo. Stuffy blocked nose. BFN (sort of evap) two more BFNs in the afternoon. Very achey legs.Sharp twinge again in bed and then five mins of little twinges (pulsey) centre of uterus area) strangest dream about CM lol.
> 12dpo. 3 BFNs :blush: left nipple hurts and keep getting random shooting pain in it which has lasted all day, bit of watery CM in the morning.


Just bumping this so I can find it!


----------



## StephieBell84

StephieBell84 said:


> StephieBell84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephieBell84 said:
> 
> 
> Hoping for a GREEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 DPO- intermittent cramping
> 5 DPO- pinching sharp feeling , very vivid dreams
> 6 DPO- Vivid strange dreams, EWCM
> 7DPO- Vivid dreams, going #2 a lot (sorry), fatigue
> 8DPO- increased appetite, vivid dreams
> 9 DPO- very nauseas all night, very hungry, heavy BB's :bfn:
> 10 DPO- Very hungry, fatigue, heavy BB's:bfn:
> 11 DPO- decided not to test today because all the BFN's make me sad :nope:
> BUT I had dry cm in the morning then the whole day I had very thick white cm...hopefully a good sign! Left sided cramping as well, very hungry, intermittent nausea
> 
> AF isn't due until Tuesday! Hoping for a miracle!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a BFN saturday :( AF due tomorrow and I feel like I am out of the game!! Hopnig she stays away but I don't have any positivity leftClick to expand...Click to expand...




StephieBell84 said:


> I'm out :( really sad


oorrrr not.....it was a single little spot! no sign of AF :)


----------



## AdibaB

StephieBell did you test? Hoping for the best!


----------



## VTfroggie

I'm officially a day late and no signs of AF (other than some cramping, but not normal pre-AF type cramps) seem to be showing up, so I'm trying to be cautiously optomistic. That said, I figured I'd share my symptoms so far:

*1-4 DPO*: Nothing
*5 DPO*: light bloating and cramps throughout afternoon
*6 DPO*: light cramping in afternoon
*7 DPO*: thick, creamy CM; heavy cramping in late morning 
*8 DPO*: Restless sleep last night, otherwise no symptoms
*9 DPO*: Spot of blood in late morning CM; bloating and gassy in late afternoon
*10 DPO*: Small amount of EWCM twice in a.m.; intermitent mild cramping
*11 DPO*: CM had a hint of pink w. a couple spots of red in late p.m.; mild cramping in late morning/early afternoon; Dollar store test w. FMU resulted in :BFN:
*12 DPO*: Restless sleep last night; light cramping in morning
*13 DPO*: AF due today; Restless sleep last night; light cramping for about 15 mins in a.m.; bloating throughout day; sharp pains in uterine area when laid on stomach
*14 DPO*: Officially one day late; constipation; intermitent bloating and mild cramps throughout day; Dollar store test w. FMU resulted in :BFN:
_Basically as of DPO 14, I haven't noticed any symptoms I don't normally see prior to AF. I've had normal amounts of creamy CM and my temps haven't done anything (other than stay steady, rather than dip on 13-14 DPO). My cervix also usually gets super low and squishy right before/as AF starts, yet it's still sitting in a medium position and doesn't feel wide open like I usually expect. So now we just continue to wait and see, I suppose - it's my first time making it to 14 DPO without AF showing and I'm quickly finding that I'm even less a fan of BFNs on pregnancy tests after AF is due, than I am of them showing up when I test early!_
*15 DPO*: AF showed this morning... I give up!


----------



## StephieBell84

AdibaB said:


> StephieBell did you test? Hoping for the best!

tomorrow morning...i am so nervous!! i want it to be positive so bad and I know if its not i will be so dissapointed. :wacko:


----------



## StephieBell84

AdibaB said:


> I'll post my symptoms as best as I can!
> 
> 1DPO to 6DPO nothing different
> 7DPO cramping in my lower right abdomen a little more tired then usual and my boobs felt a little swollen/sore crying easily
> 8DPO more tired, some spotting, just once, not too much a little more then quarter size, a little more cramping//twinges but not as bad as the day before, crying easily.
> 9DPO VERY tired, wanting to sleep all day, no cramping, very moody, and still crying easily. Also still swollen feeling boobs.
> 10DPO Cramping, lower back pain, slight headache so far, still a BFN :( I'm starting to lose my optimism. UPDATE: I only looked at the test for a minute or two, when I left and came back I saw a light line, so I'm gonna take another test tomorrow! Still very tired and taking cat naps throughout the day.
> 11DPO A little bit of cramping, lower back pain. Took a test this morning and got a BFN so I'm guessing yesterdays was an evap. I'm still tired, and my inner thighs are hurting. I started getting the twinges again. I BD'd with my husband last night and this morning when I was wiping there was bloody cm (pink tinged) not sure what to make of that, I never bleed after BDing.

its still early! im a late positive kinda gal! I was pg before and didnt find out until I was about 6 weeks!


----------



## StephieBell84

Hoping for a GREEN!!!



3 DPO- intermittent cramping
5 DPO- pinching sharp feeling , very vivid dreams
6 DPO- Vivid strange dreams, EWCM
7DPO- Vivid dreams, going #2 a lot (sorry), fatigue
8DPO- increased appetite, vivid dreams
9 DPO- very nauseas all night, very hungry, heavy BB's 
10 DPO- Very hungry, fatigue, heavy BB's
11 DPO- decided not to test today because all the BFN's make me sad 
BUT I had dry cm in the morning then the whole day I had very thick white cm...hopefully a good sign! Left sided cramping as well, very hungry, intermittent nausea
12DPO-little twinges, hungry
13DPO-more twinges, hungry
16DPO- AF due but doesn't come! I am pretty regular so I hope thats good! cramps and really hungry. Hoping its not pms
17DPO- still no AF. intermittent cramps. I feel wet down there (sorry!) and I am hungryyyy!

Testing tomorrow with DBF:happydance:


----------



## madetomother

(DPO +/- 2 days)


*2 DPO*: dull cramps [such early cramping is highly uncommon for me]
*3 DPO*: cramps, backache, bloating, sharp pain on right side of abdomen, uterine fluttering sensation
*4 DPO*: 1.0 degree BBT dip(subsequent steady BBT rise of .2 degree everyday thereafter), brown spotting[highly uncommon], cramps, loose stool, mild fleeting nausea
*5 DPO*: unusual carpel tunnel pain, metallic taste in mouth upon waking, excessive lotion CM
*6 DPO*: dull cramps
*7 DPO*: backache, moderate cramps
*8 DPO*: increase in vascular appearance in breasts, pressure spasms and fullness in uterus [faint positive or evap on FRER?]
*9 DPO*: moderate cramps, backache, insomnia, increased appetite, excessive lotion CM
*10 DPO*: mood swings, moderate cramps, backache, carpel tunnel pain, increased thirst, moderate backache [negative Clearblue Digital 9AM, FMU]
*11 DPO*: mood swings, mild cramps, loose stool, backache, fatigue, insomnia [negative First Signal test w/ evening urine]
*12 DPO*: mild cramps, vivid dreams [negative Clearblue Digital 6:50AM, FMU. Faint positive with internet cheapie at 4:50PM]
*13 DPO* uncommon heartburn, moderate cramps, vivid dreams (which are recalled easily when awake; very rare), irritability (got strangely furious at a difficult boiled egg shell), increased hunger, brief shooting pains and increased fullness in breasts, backache, insomnia [another faint positive or evap on internet cheapie; will test w/ another FRER tomorrow]
*14 DPO*:
*15 DPO*:
*16 DPO*: _9/15 AF expected arrival_


----------



## KatBar

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining in..

1dpo - no symptoms

2dpo - slight cramping (pinching/tightness in abdomen). No cm at all.

3dpo - still getting subtle cramps and tightness, feeling slightly sick (lots of salvia). No cm at all. Felt sick after lunch - I didn't eat much more then I usually do (but not my usual lunch)

4dpo - Cramps have eased up and abdomen not feeling tight. Tiny bit of dry cm. Still lots of salvia and feel slightly sick. I seem to be getting full on less food? Cravings lots of healthy foods - eggs, avocado etc. EXTREMELY TIRED!

5dpo - not feeling sick now. Salvia normal. Bit of dry cm. no cramps. 

6dpo - Feeling pretty normal now. Dry Cm. still seem to be getting fuller much easier than normal.

7dpo - mild cramping. Dry cm. (got impatient and tried test - bfn)

8dpo - Mild sick feeling in morning and just after lunch. A shooting headache that lasted only 2-3 minutes. Wet, lotion style CM. Odd cramp  pinch here and there. Did have a strange throbbing in left boob, but didnt last long. Craving cheese, eggs and avocado (not that unusual for me though).

9dpo -Sense of smell seemed heightened this morning. Finding it hard to decide what to eat today (unusual for me). I had light brown CM when wiped in the evening, this was followed by a dull ache in my abdomen that I normally get before AF starts (I would say she is on her way). 

10dpo - Dull ache in abdomen continues most of the day  quite crampy actually. Did a test, was BFN. I usually get my AF within 24-36 hours of seeing brown CM, so I expected AF to show this evening, but it didnt. I did have darker brown CM today  showing in underwear, not just when wiping. (note: period is not actually due till next week, but my cycle lengths vary slightly, and can be long, so if it came early, it is more like it came on time for a change).

11dpo -
12dpo -
13dpo -
14dpo- 

I am 100% confident that AF is on her way, however I will wait until she officially shows to turn this red.


----------



## kittiyara

what happened to red and green???


----------



## madetomother

kittiyara said:


> what happened to red and green???

Uh, those colors still exist.

Not quite sure what you mean, the original poster requested posts be turned red or green once AF shows, or when pregnancy has been confirmed.


----------



## mariposa31

thought I'd bring it up again:)



mariposa31 said:


> ok, let me join you, ladies:)
> 
> Starting with one lucky shot 4 days before O. Cycle length is 28 days.
> 
> 1-6 dpo - nothing
> 7 dpo - woke up with horrible headache, symptoms of a cold
> 8 dpo - cold symptoms, feeling warm
> 9 -11 dpo - randomly some cramps, feeling very emotional,
> 12 dpo - nothing really
> 13 dpo - feeling warm inside my body, pressure in lower belly, same as with first pregnancy, getting suspicious as I start to recognise the state
> 1-13 dpo - temp 37.1C (usual is 36.6C)
> 14 dpo - going to buy a test....
> 15 dpo - bfp but... slightly pink and dark cm...
> 16 dpo - bfp... still spotting dark blood. waiting for the nature to take its course.


----------



## mariposa31

hello?


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

mariposa31 said:


> hello?

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> 1dpo: Nothing
> 2dpo: Thirsty, cold-like symptoms (nothing to do with ttc, my husband gave me his crud!), only very, very slightly sore nipples...I wouldnt even say sore, just senstive?
> 3dpo: Nothing

1dpo: Nothing
2dpo: Thirsty, cold-like symptoms (nothing to do with ttc, my husband gave me his crud!), only very, very slightly sore nipples...I wouldnt even say sore, just senstive?
3dpo: Nothing
4dpo: Nothing
5dpo: Nothing besides being super tired
6dpo: Nothing, even had some champagne to celebrate my friend's engagement.
7dpo: Feeling out. Nothing.
8dpo: A heavy feeling in uterus, if I strech at all, it kills. 
9dpo: Very light, nearly nonexistant bfp on frer. Trigger shot leftovers? Bawling like a baby
10dpo: Intense left ovarian pain, bfp on frer, darker than yesterday but still light. I think I still have a cyst on my ovary, hope that goes away!! Too cautious to turn it green yet.


----------



## GeLiNeisMe

GeLiNeisMe said:


> GeLiNeisMe said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to join in here too since I'm in my TWW and should be testing pretty soon...
> 
> Ovulation day: woke up after a vivid dream (about my deceased mom!) and hot flashes, clear CM, BD- used pre-seed. Had a short twinge of pelvic cramp/pain to left side- felt during BD.
> 1DPO: clear CM, twinge of L side pelvic cramp/pain, BD- used pre-seed
> 2DPO: clear CM decreased, L-mid-R pelvic twinges of pain felt throughout the day, BD- used pre-seed
> 3DPO: woke up wits slightly sore/sensitive nipples, breast tenderness. BD- used pre-seed
> 4-5DPO: headache, breast sensitivity and tenderness
> 7DPO: sticky CM
> 9DPO: sore boobs
> 10DPO: short episode of back pain, short twinges of pelvic pain, sore boobs
> 11DPO: mild cramping, sore boobs
> 
> Really praying I get a BFP when I test! :dust:
> 
> Updates:
> 12 DPO: took test in AM but BFN... had mild cramps and felt like it was AF but nothing.
> 13 DPO: still with the sore boobs. Had some whitish sticky CM on underwear.
> 14 DPO: today... sore boobs... nothing else yet...Click to expand...

15 DPO: BFN in the morning. clear and yellowish CM, sore boobs
16 DPO same CM and sore boobs
17 DPO: AF showed up... :sad2:

OH well... on to next cycle I guess...


----------



## kittiyara

madetomother said:


> kittiyara said:
> 
> 
> what happened to red and green???
> 
> Uh, those colors still exist.
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean, the original poster requested posts be turned red or green once AF shows, or when pregnancy has been confirmed.Click to expand...

Got it. How come people have stopped _using _red and green. I guess I should have been more clear.


----------



## KatBar

mariposa31 said:


> thought I'd bring it up again:)
> 
> 
> 
> mariposa31 said:
> 
> 
> ok, let me join you, ladies:)
> 
> Starting with one lucky shot 4 days before O. Cycle length is 28 days.
> 
> 1-6 dpo - nothing
> 7 dpo - woke up with horrible headache, symptoms of a cold
> 8 dpo - cold symptoms, feeling warm
> 9 -11 dpo - randomly some cramps, feeling very emotional,
> 12 dpo - nothing really
> 13 dpo - feeling warm inside my body, pressure in lower belly, same as with first pregnancy, getting suspicious as I start to recognise the state
> 1-13 dpo - temp 37.1C (usual is 36.6C)
> 14 dpo - going to buy a test....
> 15 dpo - bfp but... slightly pink and dark cm...
> 16 dpo - bfp... still spotting dark blood. waiting for the nature to take its course.Click to expand...

Congrats on the BFP :)! Interesting about the spotting, although it seems a lot of women get that (& sometimes think its there period), then it eases up. Hope it's happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## KatBar

1dpo - no symptoms

2dpo - slight cramping (pinching/tightness in abdomen). No cm at all.

3dpo - still getting subtle cramps and tightness, feeling slightly sick (lots of salvia). No cm at all. Felt sick after lunch - I didn't eat much more then I usually do (but not my usual lunch)

4dpo - Cramps have eased up and abdomen not feeling tight. Tiny bit of dry cm. Still lots of salvia and feel slightly sick. I seem to be getting full on less food? Cravings lots of healthy foods - eggs, avocado etc. EXTREMELY TIRED!

5dpo - not feeling sick now. Salvia normal. Bit of dry cm. no cramps. 

6dpo - Feeling pretty normal now. Dry Cm. still seem to be getting fuller much easier than normal.

7dpo - mild cramping. Dry cm. (got impatient and tried test - bfn)

8dpo - Mild sick feeling in morning and just after lunch. A shooting headache that lasted only 2-3 minutes. Wet, lotion style CM. Odd cramp  pinch here and there. Did have a strange throbbing in left boob, but didnt last long. Craving cheese, eggs and avocado (not that unusual for me though).

9dpo -Sense of smell seemed heightened this morning. Finding it hard to decide what to eat today (unusual for me). I had light brown CM when wiped in the evening, this was followed by a dull ache in my abdomen that I normally get before AF starts (I would say she is on her way). 

10dpo - Dull ache in abdomen continues most of the day  quite crampy actually. Did a test, was BFN. I usually get my AF within 24-36 hours of seeing brown CM, so I expected AF to show this evening, but it didnt. I did have darker brown CM today  showing in underwear, not just when wiping. (note: period is not actually due till next week, but my cycle lengths vary slightly, and can be long, so if it came early, it is more like it came on time for a change).

11dpo - helllloooo AF! Finally arrived.
12dpo -
13dpo -
14dpo-


----------



## etak

Hi all

I am now 21dpo. Have had cramping for 4 days was certain AF was going to arrive but it still hasn't and the cramping has stopped. Feeling very frustrated


----------



## floridasian

floridasian said:


> 2DPO - woke up smelling Pillsbury Grands Buttermilk flaky biscuits! :) I was looking for them to bake for dinner last night but apparently we didn't have any so I settled for crescent rolls instead. However I woke up smelling the biscuits for some reason!
> 3DPO - vivid dreams & frequent urination
> 4DPO - gassy & lots of tugging/pulling sensations near the left ovary
> 5DPO - tugging/pulling sensations continue on in the lower abdomen

6DPO - nothing really, the tugging/pulling sensations isn't as frequent
7DPO - nausea for a little bit & frequent urination
8DPO - itchy nipple & frequent urination. Pulling sensation in lower abdomen resumed intermittently
9DPO - pulling sensations continue on in the lower abdomen intermittently


----------



## WanaBaba

KatBar said:


> 1dpo - no symptoms
> 
> 2dpo - slight cramping (pinching/tightness in abdomen). No cm at all.
> 
> 3dpo - still getting subtle cramps and tightness, feeling slightly sick (lots of salvia). No cm at all. Felt sick after lunch - I didn't eat much more then I usually do (but not my usual lunch)
> 
> 4dpo - Cramps have eased up and abdomen not feeling tight. Tiny bit of dry cm. Still lots of salvia and feel slightly sick. I seem to be getting full on less food? Cravings lots of healthy foods - eggs, avocado etc. EXTREMELY TIRED!
> 
> 5dpo - not feeling sick now. Salvia normal. Bit of dry cm. no cramps.
> 
> 6dpo - Feeling pretty normal now. Dry Cm. still seem to be getting fuller much easier than normal.
> 
> 7dpo - mild cramping. Dry cm. (got impatient and tried test - bfn)
> 
> 8dpo - Mild sick feeling in morning and just after lunch. A shooting headache that lasted only 2-3 minutes. Wet, lotion style CM. Odd cramp  pinch here and there. Did have a strange throbbing in left boob, but didnt last long. Craving cheese, eggs and avocado (not that unusual for me though).
> 
> 9dpo -Sense of smell seemed heightened this morning. Finding it hard to decide what to eat today (unusual for me). I had light brown CM when wiped in the evening, this was followed by a dull ache in my abdomen that I normally get before AF starts (I would say she is on her way).
> 
> 10dpo - Dull ache in abdomen continues most of the day  quite crampy actually. Did a test, was BFN. I usually get my AF within 24-36 hours of seeing brown CM, so I expected AF to show this evening, but it didnt. I did have darker brown CM today  showing in underwear, not just when wiping. (note: period is not actually due till next week, but my cycle lengths vary slightly, and can be long, so if it came early, it is more like it came on time for a change).
> 
> 11dpo - helllloooo AF! Finally arrived.
> 12dpo -
> 13dpo -
> 14dpo-

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Littlelotus

Ladies, 

I'm 8dpo and experiencing some symptoms, I'll list them in the ordering started noticing them:

Abdominal twinges
Frequent urination
Sensitive to smells
Constipation/slow digestion/hard stool (sorry for the TMI!)
Increased appetite, especially for things I don't normally eat
Constant butterflies-this ones weird, maybe it's my version of morning sickness, but it's so constant I have to attribute it to a pregnancy. 
2 dpo- ongoing Fatigue
2dpo-ongoing Realized that my Cm has been constant since 2dpo
4-7dpo Gassy
5 dpo Lower back pain
5 dpo Extremely moody
6dpo Vivid dreams
6 dpo Sore boobs
6 dpo Waking up to pee-i NEVER do that
8dpo gum sensitivity
8dpo feeling like I am getting a cold, scratchy throat "heavy feeling" like I'm completely exhausted because my body is fighting a cold
8dpo lots of abdomen activity, really really gassy, I thought all evening this might be the day I was implanting 



9dpo so I woke up this morning after some crazy dreams, needing to pee excruciatingly bad, and I poas, one of my expensive digi blue clear ones because I am all out of cheap o's, and I got an ERROR. I was so disappointed, but knew it was too early and would say negative anyways so I shrugged it off. A few hours later I stretched and my abdomen pulled, that happens when your muscles are preparing for pregnancy. So out of curiosity, I decided to use yet another of my expensive tests, just in case. The two minutes were excruciating. I seriously carried it around with me because I was so afraid of "missing" the result. Which obviously would be negative, right?

BFP! What?? Omg, so I know I need to test again later, especially since the first test was an error, but ladies, I'm so happy right now!!! My big plan was to do something special to tell my hubby, but instead I just walked into the bedroom and said "this test says positive!!!" Then walked out! Haha, there's always the reveal to family and friends


----------



## mariposa31

KatBar said:


> mariposa31 said:
> 
> 
> thought I'd bring it up again:)
> 
> 
> 
> mariposa31 said:
> 
> 
> ok, let me join you, ladies:)
> 
> Starting with one lucky shot 4 days before O. Cycle length is 28 days.
> 
> 1-6 dpo - nothing
> 7 dpo - woke up with horrible headache, symptoms of a cold
> 8 dpo - cold symptoms, feeling warm
> 9 -11 dpo - randomly some cramps, feeling very emotional,
> 12 dpo - nothing really
> 13 dpo - feeling warm inside my body, pressure in lower belly, same as with first pregnancy, getting suspicious as I start to recognise the state
> 1-13 dpo - temp 37.1C (usual is 36.6C)
> 14 dpo - going to buy a test....
> 15 dpo - bfp but... slightly pink and dark cm...
> 16 dpo - bfp... still spotting dark blood. waiting for the nature to take its course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the BFP :)! Interesting about the spotting, although it seems a lot of women get that (& sometimes think its there period), then it eases up. Hope it's happy & healthy 9 months!Click to expand...

no... it was not a good month. probably a chemical pregnancy. Af came today, bfn as well.

good luck to others!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo: Nothing
> 2dpo: Thirsty, cold-like symptoms (nothing to do with ttc, my husband gave me his crud!), only very, very slightly sore nipples...I wouldnt even say sore, just senstive?
> 3dpo: Nothing
> 
> 1dpo: Nothing
> 2dpo: Thirsty, cold-like symptoms (nothing to do with ttc, my husband gave me his crud!), only very, very slightly sore nipples...I wouldnt even say sore, just senstive?
> 3dpo: Nothing
> 4dpo: Nothing
> 5dpo: Nothing besides being super tired
> 6dpo: Nothing, even had some champagne to celebrate my friend's engagement.
> 7dpo: Feeling out. Nothing.
> 8dpo: A heavy feeling in uterus, if I strech at all, it kills.
> 9dpo: Very light, nearly nonexistant bfp on frer. Trigger shot leftovers? Bawling like a baby
> 10dpo: Intense left ovarian pain, bfp on frer, darker than yesterday but still light. I think I still have a cyst on my ovary, hope that goes away!! Too cautious to turn it green yet.Click to expand...

11dpo: Woke up with a very dry throat, slightly stuffed nose, and intense pain on my left side (like when you have a strong ovulation) "Pregnant" on CB digital. Please be real and stay with me!!


----------



## AdibaB

AdibaB said:


> I'll post my symptoms as best as I can!
> 
> 1DPO to 6DPO nothing different
> 7DPO cramping in my lower right abdomen a little more tired then usual and my boobs felt a little swollen/sore crying easily
> 8DPO more tired, some spotting, just once, not too much a little more then quarter size, a little more cramping//twinges but not as bad as the day before, crying easily.
> 9DPO VERY tired, wanting to sleep all day, no cramping, very moody, and still crying easily. Also still swollen feeling boobs.
> 10DPO Cramping, lower back pain, slight headache so far, still a BFN :( I'm starting to lose my optimism. UPDATE: I only looked at the test for a minute or two, when I left and came back I saw a light line, so I'm gonna take another test tomorrow! Still very tired and taking cat naps throughout the day.
> 11DPO A little bit of cramping, lower back pain. Took a test this morning and got a BFN so I'm guessing yesterdays was an evap. I'm still tired, and my inner thighs are hurting. I started getting the twinges again. I BD'd with my husband last night and this morning when I was wiping there was bloody cm (pink tinged) not sure what to make of that, I never bleed after BDing.
> 12DPO Still tired, lower back pain still there, and my left hip as well for some odd reason. All other symptoms still there, not as dizzy as I was a couple of days ago, but still getting light headed when I stand/move. Took a test using FMU still a BFN. 2 to 3 more days until AF. We shall see.
> 13DPO AF should show tomorrow. BFN this morning though there was a weird gray sideways mark that showed up on the test so I dunno what's up with that. Strangely enough my cramps are gone, but my boobs feel sore rather then just swollen, probably because AF is around the corner. I'm still very tired though, and emotional. The smallest thing set me off this morning. We shall see what tomorrow brings.

I keep losing my post, lol


----------



## WanaBaba

WanaBaba said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies great thread :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure what dpo I am so I'm going to go 1dpo as 1 day after positive opk. Here goes....
> 
> 1dpo.. Cloudy milky cm.
> 2dpo.. Creamy CM throughout the day with a bit of EWCM (stretches about an inch almost)
> Few little cramps on and off. Headache.
> 3dpo.. Sore throat, lotiony cm. headache. Few niggly cramps.
> 4dpo.. Few sharp stabby pains in uterus area, achey legs. Creamy cm.
> 5dpo.. Headache. Few little niggley cramps. Cm starting to dry up.
> 6dpo.. Feeling very irritated today. Headache. Cm fairly dry. Boobs a little tender.
> 7dpo.. VERY sharp pain around uterus area but only lasted couple of seconds, dull ache on and off all day, tender boobs, a gush of clear slippery cm a teeny bit stretchy but dtd last night so could be from that! BFN!
> 8dpo.. Tender boobs, keep getting a shooting pain in left nipple, dry cm, BFN. Got a VERY sharp pain through uterus area about 10pm, only lasted a second, then had pulsing twinges on the left side for a few mins, also had a random sharp pain on the left whilst falling asleep which woke me up.
> 9dpo. BFN. Watery cm when I woke up but quite dry since. A little gassy. Boobs still tender. Really hungry and really tired all day!
> 10dpo. BFN :( Watery cm but only inside. Boobs still feel tender but not as much. Random sharp twinge again that only lasted a millisecond but stopped me in my tracks and hurt! Then got a bit of cm which was watery with little white creamy spots in, wth?
> 11dpo. Stuffy blocked nose. BFN (sort of evap) two more BFNs in the afternoon. Very achey legs.Sharp twinge again in bed and then five mins of little twinges (pulsey) centre of uterus area) strangest dream about CM lol.
> 12dpo. 3 BFNs :blush: left nipple hurts and keep getting random shooting pain in it which has lasted all day, bit of watery CM in the morning. Just before bed I had some blood streaked EWCM.
> 13dpo. Boobs feel very tender this morning. Left nipple still hurts. BFN on an IC. Sex felt uncomfortable asthough my cervix was being hit! (Think this probably means af)
> 14dpo. BFN on a superdrug test so I'm feeling around 99percent positive that I'm out now :( boobs still tender, VERY emotional today, both AF signs :(
> 
> 
> BumpingClick to expand...


----------



## murphy0690

Wanababa what is bumping?


----------



## WanaBaba

murphy0690 said:


> Wanababa what is bumping?

Just bumping my post up to the top so I can find it as I kept loosing it!


----------



## ricschick

4dpo- cramping, slightly sore boobs & bloated
5dpo-cramping, backache, sore boobs, headache brown cm when I wipe(once with a tiny bright red spot)
6dpo- brown cm when I wipe, cramps, backache, sore boobs, headache, feeling achy.
7dpo brown cm when I wipe cramps and back pain.
8dpo brown cm has stopped! light cramps, impatient, noticing slight changes on my nipples:blush: bloated!!!
9dpo bloated, mild cramps a little tired. hungry but fancy nothing!!!


----------



## murphy0690

WanaBaba said:


> murphy0690 said:
> 
> 
> Wanababa what is bumping?
> 
> Just bumping my post up to the top so I can find it as I kept loosing it!Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh ok haha


----------



## mmafro

1-4DPO no symptoms
5 DPO- Slight cramping
6DPO- 2 little episodes of cramping, dont feel pregnant
7DPO- little bit of cramping, dont feel pregnant
8DPO- creamy cm, left boon sore on top
9 DPO- left boob still sore, very tired, don't feel pregnant
10 DPO- BFN :( Im probably out this month :( which really is a downer as DH is going for a his referral tomorrow to get snipped and im really against it :( Cramping left side, extreme EWCM?? Very nauseous
11 DPO-very tired...slightly nauseous this evening..I feel like af is coming...thinking I am out this cycle
12 DPO- a lot of white creamy cm
13 DPO- creamy cm, cramping on right side, and lower back ache, gaggy, af due today or tomorrow :(
14 DPO- af has not arrived yet.. cramping, nasty cold, BFN :(
15DPO - tired, af is late...testing tomorrow


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo: Nothing
> 2dpo: Thirsty, cold-like symptoms (nothing to do with ttc, my husband gave me his crud!), only very, very slightly sore nipples...I wouldnt even say sore, just senstive?
> 3dpo: Nothing
> 
> 1dpo: Nothing
> 2dpo: Thirsty, cold-like symptoms (nothing to do with ttc, my husband gave me his crud!), only very, very slightly sore nipples...I wouldnt even say sore, just senstive?
> 3dpo: Nothing
> 4dpo: Nothing
> 5dpo: Nothing besides being super tired
> 6dpo: Nothing, even had some champagne to celebrate my friend's engagement.
> 7dpo: Feeling out. Nothing.
> 8dpo: A heavy feeling in uterus, if I strech at all, it kills.
> 9dpo: Very light, nearly nonexistant bfp on frer. Trigger shot leftovers? Bawling like a baby
> 10dpo: Intense left ovarian pain, bfp on frer, darker than yesterday but still light. I think I still have a cyst on my ovary, hope that goes away!! Too cautious to turn it green yet.Click to expand...
> 
> 11dpo: Woke up with a very dry throat, slightly stuffed nose, and intense pain on my left side (like when you have a strong ovulation) "Pregnant" on CB digital. Please be real and stay with me!!Click to expand...


12dpo: beta =110!! :thumbup:


----------



## Greekgrl77

]Ok I am CD32 last period was August14th-20th Witch was due to spot yesterday & due today.(have been irregular past months.nothing sofar..

Symptoms :Had cramping Sept.3,-8 then stopped no cramps sincebut was early to have cramps
CM creamy/milky whitish 7-8 days 
High cerxix 7 days
Headache throbbing kind in my left eye sept.11,12th

testing on y Bday 16th..


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Littlelotus said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm 8dpo and experiencing some symptoms, I'll list them in the ordering started noticing them:
> 
> Abdominal twinges
> Frequent urination
> Sensitive to smells
> Constipation/slow digestion/hard stool (sorry for the TMI!)
> Increased appetite, especially for things I don't normally eat
> Constant butterflies-this ones weird, maybe it's my version of morning sickness, but it's so constant I have to attribute it to a pregnancy.
> 2 dpo- ongoing Fatigue
> 2dpo-ongoing Realized that my Cm has been constant since 2dpo
> 4-7dpo Gassy
> 5 dpo Lower back pain
> 5 dpo Extremely moody
> 6dpo Vivid dreams
> 6 dpo Sore boobs
> 6 dpo Waking up to pee-i NEVER do that
> 8dpo gum sensitivity
> 8dpo feeling like I am getting a cold, scratchy throat "heavy feeling" like I'm completely exhausted because my body is fighting a cold
> 8dpo lots of abdomen activity, really really gassy, I thought all evening this might be the day I was implanting
> 
> 
> 
> 9dpo so I woke up this morning after some crazy dreams, needing to pee excruciatingly bad, and I poas, one of my expensive digi blue clear ones because I am all out of cheap o's, and I got an ERROR. I was so disappointed, but knew it was too early and would say negative anyways so I shrugged it off. A few hours later I stretched and my abdomen pulled, that happens when your muscles are preparing for pregnancy. So out of curiosity, I decided to use yet another of my expensive tests, just in case. The two minutes were excruciating. I seriously carried it around with me because I was so afraid of "missing" the result. Which obviously would be negative, right?
> 
> BFP! What?? Omg, so I know I need to test again later, especially since the first test was an error, but ladies, I'm so happy right now!!! My big plan was to do something special to tell my hubby, but instead I just walked into the bedroom and said "this test says positive!!!" Then walked out! Haha, there's always the reveal to family and friends

Congratulations!!!


----------



## murphy0690

murphy0690 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have not planned to be in the TWW as my fiance and I are tying the knot next week, but here we are! We miscarried back in may/june with an unplanned pregnancy, and as he is joining the AF i got back on bcp so we could wait to start actually trying until he was through boot camp. that being said, it seems my oven is insistent on cooking something, because we think we are pregnant.
> 
> Since it was not planned i have not been tracking when i ovulated or anything, but just from knowing my body i think it was about a week and a half ago. with our m/c i started showing preggo symptoms two days after the suspected day of conception. I actually wasn't suspecting anything until my fiance said saturday he was suspicious that i am as i have been feeling tired and achey like i was coming down with something, and despite my normal LOVE AFFAIR with anything bread or pasta, i can't even stomach the idea of those types of food. all i have been able to keep down is pickles with cream cheese, and the smell of pizza alone made me sick on friday.
> 
> the food aversion seems to be getting worse, and my bbs have been tender for a week (so not normal. i have gotten smacked in the bbs before and not flinched, they are never tender!)
> 
> I am also having some seriously different discharge. normally im not too wet, not too dry. just enough to keep the parts from getting irritated. That being said, from sat - mon i had a TON of ewcm, and actually felt at one point that i had pee'd myself because my panties were soaked, but when i went to the restroom, it was discharge that was like water. yesterday i was dry as a desert and today i have a ton of lotion like discharge that is thick and firm.
> 
> My cervix is normally pretty low, but i noticed saturday after my love mentioned he thought i was preggo, that my cervix was very high and soft but closed. its been going higher since, and yesterday and today i can't even find it.
> 
> I am exhausted, but when i try to sleep, its a no go. last night i caved and decided i would try to eat a snack cause that will put me to sleep normally, but it sent me rushing to the bathroom and i was sick for about an hour. I am also running hot. i keep getting chills, but my love wont let me cuddle him because he says i am radiating heat lol.
> 
> today i keep gagging on my tongue, and other than pickles and cream cheese i could kill for orange juice.
> 
> on top of this stuff i am pretty emotional. i broke out in tears last night because i wanted to sleep, couldn't, and my love asked what i wanted to put on the tv and i couldn't decide. i wasn't sad, just indecisive and despite the fact that i NEVER cry, i was bawling lol.
> 
> also, my last period was extremely light for me, i barely needed a tampon at all and normally its heavy and painful. it was a little brighter red than i normally get, but i tested sunday and got a :bfn: so idk if it was period or implantation. i have been having some tummy cramps on and off since yesterday, so idk if my body is gearing up for baby making or AF. normally AF cramps only happen about a day before she comes though.
> 
> i am also bloated and having digestive issues. i am burpy and constipated and when i do finally go its diahhrea.
> 
> also, i never sneeze. like, ever. and since i think thursday last week, i have been sneezing periodically throughout the day. so annoying!!!
> 
> we are excited and will love if we are, but not being pregnant wouldn't kill us either. I am just so confused with all of these symptoms idk if i just have some nasty stomach bug or if i am cooking a bean in there!
> 
> have any of you who have had children before had symptoms like this????
> 
> i would really love someone to talk to as i don't want to scar my fiance telling him all of this, and my mom cant remember her symptoms with me.
> 
> thanks everyone!!!

Ok so an update is in order. I thought I started af last week on tuesday but it was a really weird flow. Came on very heavy and painful and then by the wee hours on Wednesday night/Thursday morning it speed. I normally have a 3 to 5 day flew so I was confused. Then last night my right side pinched and I felt like I needed to go no. 2 or like I had horrible gas. About a half hour later I go to the bathroom finally and I had pinkish reddish blood in my panties. It was primarily watery pinkish looking but I was at a restaurant and the toilet paper was a brownish so im not sure if there was a red tint. I put a panty liner on and had spotting for the next two or three hours. Not even enough to fill a panty liner. I started getting queasy and the pinched side has been comimg and going since. Dunno what this means but as I am out of town on my honeymoon im glad the spotting stopped and will not be able to test again til monday.

ended in early miscarriage


----------



## etak

Congrats Littlelotus and yay MrsAmk.

I still can't edit my original post must be because I am a new member. 

21 dpo - itchy boobs, dizzy and sooooo tired.
22 dpo - itchy and sore boobs, soooo tired, had to get up to pee three times last night grrrrr.
23 dpo (today) same as above.

I am beginning to think I didn't ovulate :( or ovulated late now as at 18 dpo got a BFN. Still no AF.

Ok found the edit button. Forgot to mention have had stuffy nose and sore throat 21-23 dpo gone now but I work in a Hospital so am always catching little things.


----------



## mmafro

Hey ladies :) anyone have symptoms but not feel pregnant and still end up with a BFP????


----------



## mmafro

Plan on testing tomorrow 10dpo with a frer


----------



## WanaBaba

WanaBaba said:


> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WanaBaba said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies great thread :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure what dpo I am so I'm going to go 1dpo as 1 day after positive opk. Here goes....
> 
> 1dpo.. Cloudy milky cm.
> 2dpo.. Creamy CM throughout the day with a bit of EWCM (stretches about an inch almost)
> Few little cramps on and off. Headache.
> 3dpo.. Sore throat, lotiony cm. headache. Few niggly cramps.
> 4dpo.. Few sharp stabby pains in uterus area, achey legs. Creamy cm.
> 5dpo.. Headache. Few little niggley cramps. Cm starting to dry up.
> 6dpo.. Feeling very irritated today. Headache. Cm fairly dry. Boobs a little tender.
> 7dpo.. VERY sharp pain around uterus area but only lasted couple of seconds, dull ache on and off all day, tender boobs, a gush of clear slippery cm a teeny bit stretchy but dtd last night so could be from that! BFN!
> 8dpo.. Tender boobs, keep getting a shooting pain in left nipple, dry cm, BFN. Got a VERY sharp pain through uterus area about 10pm, only lasted a second, then had pulsing twinges on the left side for a few mins, also had a random sharp pain on the left whilst falling asleep which woke me up.
> 9dpo. BFN. Watery cm when I woke up but quite dry since. A little gassy. Boobs still tender. Really hungry and really tired all day!
> 10dpo. BFN :( Watery cm but only inside. Boobs still feel tender but not as much. Random sharp twinge again that only lasted a millisecond but stopped me in my tracks and hurt! Then got a bit of cm which was watery with little white creamy spots in, wth?
> 11dpo. Stuffy blocked nose. BFN (sort of evap) two more BFNs in the afternoon. Very achey legs.Sharp twinge again in bed and then five mins of little twinges (pulsey) centre of uterus area) strangest dream about CM lol.
> 12dpo. 3 BFNs :blush: left nipple hurts and keep getting random shooting pain in it which has lasted all day, bit of watery CM in the morning. Just before bed I had some blood streaked EWCM.
> 13dpo. Boobs feel very tender this morning. Left nipple still hurts. BFN on an IC. Sex felt uncomfortable asthough my cervix was being hit! (Think this probably means af)
> 14dpo. BFN on a superdrug test so I'm feeling around 99percent positive that I'm out now :( boobs still tender, VERY emotional today, both AF signs :( Felt sick in the car. CM Very dry.
> 15dpo. BFN. Emotional. Cm dry. Boobs not as sore today.
> 16dpo. Very vivid dreams last night. Boobs not sore at all. Cm dry.
> 
> 
> Bumping again.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MrsAmk

mmafro said:


> Hey ladies :) anyone have symptoms but not feel pregnant and still end up with a BFP????

Me! Read my post a few posts up! I still dont feel anything....


----------



## Earthsangel

Congratulations to everyone that has gotten their BFPs!!! I wanted to subscribe now...will be adding my symptoms tomorrow, as I am also in the midst of the TWW.


----------



## mmafro

10 DPO and i got a BFN :(, i tihnk im out as AF is due thursday and with my last one i was 10DPO and had a very dark BFP :(


----------



## Praytwins2013

At 5-6dpo,I had been having a pain on my left ovary when I press or massage that area, I don't press too hard and I have never had a pain like that after O and its similar to O but I know I did O cos cm and cp confirmed for me and I did have slight O pains on the day. I am also bloated, tender breasts and have lower back pain... Cant seem to love waking up early in the am for work. *sigh* it could be anything really and I think its still early for P symptoms as I assume implantation hasn't happened.

Now I am 9DPO, yeaterday (8DPO) I had loads of creamy cm, even dripping when I am peeing. CP feels hard and is low or medium. Boobies still achey and full not change in color. Woke up this am with a bad cough and sore throt accompanied by a headache. I dont want to take anythink for it as I am not sure what is safe and what isnt. I would like to think the cm from yeaterday was caused by implantation. :af:AF due 21-23, I am praying so hard she stays away, its been 5 years ttc

FX for all yal mamas
:dust:


----------



## mmafro

Praytwins2013 said:


> At 5-6dpo,I had been having a pain on my left ovary when I press or massage that area, I don't press too hard and I have never had a pain like that after O and its similar to O but I know I did O cos cm and cp confirmed for me and I did have slight O pains on the day. I am also bloated, tender breasts and have lower back pain... Cant seem to love waking up early in the am for work. *sigh* it could be anything really and I think its still early for P symptoms as I assume implantation hasn't happened.
> 
> Now I am 9DPO, yeaterday (8DPO) I had loads of creamy cm, even dripping when I am peeing. CP feels hard and is low or medium. Boobies still achey and full not change in color. Woke up this am with a bad cough and sore throt accompanied by a headache. I dont want to take anythink for it as I am not sure what is safe and what isnt. I would like to think the cm from yeaterday was caused by implantation. :af:AF due 21-23, I am praying so hard she stays away, its been 5 years ttc
> 
> FX for all yal mamas
> :dust:

Pain could be from Implantation :) its still early though, GL!!!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello again, couldn't wait to get back on here symptom spotting :haha:

I had + OPK yesterday and day before, no line on FF yet so I will guess I am Oing today for now...

*0 DPO* slight O pains, EWCM
*1 DPO* slight occasional O type pain, slight crampiness got worse through afternnon, nausea, very tired after lunch, feel wiped out, feeling negative
*2 DPO* slight ovary twinges, crampy, nausea, very tired, irritable, stretchy creamy CM, hungry
*3 DPO* big blob of EWCM in morning, occasional ovary pain, slight discomfort in pelvis, achy joints
*4 DPO* dreamt I got + hpt last night, stiff joints in the night, slight burny sensation in pelvis like after sit ups
*5 DPO* stiff joints on waking, slight discomfort in pelvis, sore throat, runny nose (think caught LO's cold), gassy, creamy CM
*6 DPO* drooled on pillow, woke up hot, stinking cold, achy limbs
*7 DPO* weird dream, woke up hot, cold continues, ovary twinges, nausea on and off
*8 DPO* BFN on IC, cold continues but improving, temp drop, quite bad nausea in morning, 'sore' feeling uterus, hot flushes in morning, the odd few ovary pains, slight crampy feeling in evening
*9 DPO* BFN on IC cold continues, nausea on and off, crampy on and off, ovary pain on and off, sore uterus, read streaks on TP AF on the way?
*10 DPO*AF not here yet so took IC BFN (but evap? later), small amount of red/brown on TP, crampy, ovary pain, nausea, flushes, took superdrug test aft lunch possible squinter but temps chart looks bad so not convinced, serious cramps in afternoon getting even worse in evening
*11 DPO* Faint BFP on superdrug with FMU, serious cramps, nausea, bright red spotting
*12 DPO* BFP (slightly darker :happydance:), mild cramps, nausea

What I did this cycle:
- used SMEP
- temps, charting and OPK
- drank grapefruit juice until O for EWCM
- legs in the air :haha: and favourable positions
- prenatal vits (and DH)


----------



## mmafro

At 10 DPO im pretty sure i got a BFN but i seen a shadow, on a FRER...is that a good sign???


----------



## fairyy

mmafro said:


> At 10 DPO im pretty sure i got a BFN but i seen a shadow, on a FRER...is that a good sign???

yes, hope it turns darker soon. :)


----------



## mmafro

extreme EWCM 10 DPO ???


----------



## emicakess

mmafro said:


> extreme EWCM 10 DPO ???

I had ewcm for the first time ever at 8 dpo and all i can think is that i hope it was a good sign and that i did not O later than i thought!!! :'( FX for both of us!


----------



## emicakess

emicakess said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> extreme EWCM 10 DPO ???
> 
> I had ewcm for the first time ever at 8 dpo and all i can think is that i hope it was a good sign and that i did not O later than i thought!!! :'( FX for both of us!Click to expand...

Just read something on healthtap which is a site that supposabley doctors respond to questions and someone asked about having ewcm after ovulation, the answer was that it can be a sign of early pregnancy. (

"Egg white cervical mucus at ovulation is normal. It may become more pronounced after ovulation, if pregnancy takes place"


----------



## mmafro

I'm hoping.....I was soo nauseaus last night I had to go to bed


----------



## mmafro

emicakess said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> extreme EWCM 10 DPO ???
> 
> I had ewcm for the first time ever at 8 dpo and all i can think is that i hope it was a good sign and that i did not O later than i thought!!! :'( FX for both of us!Click to expand...

When are you testing? ?


----------



## MrsAmk

I had EWCM around 6-8dpo this cycle and am pregnant!


----------



## mmafro

Congrats!!!


----------



## emicakess

mmafro said:


> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> extreme EWCM 10 DPO ???
> 
> I had ewcm for the first time ever at 8 dpo and all i can think is that i hope it was a good sign and that i did not O later than i thought!!! :'( FX for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing? ?Click to expand...

Tested just now fmu with $ test :bfn: not too suprised.


----------



## ange822

emicakess said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> extreme EWCM 10 DPO ???
> 
> I had ewcm for the first time ever at 8 dpo and all i can think is that i hope it was a good sign and that i did not O later than i thought!!! :'( FX for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing? ?Click to expand...
> 
> Tested just now fmu with $ test :bfp: not too suprised.Click to expand...

Omg!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## emicakess

ange822 said:


> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> extreme EWCM 10 DPO ???
> 
> I had ewcm for the first time ever at 8 dpo and all i can think is that i hope it was a good sign and that i did not O later than i thought!!! :'( FX for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> When are you testing? ?Click to expand...
> 
> Tested just now fmu with $ test :bfp: not too suprised.Click to expand...
> 
> Omg!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!Click to expand...

False alarm... typo lol it was a :bfn:


----------



## mindylou

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum, but this is my third month ttc! This month has been an odd one and I'm hoping someone can relate!

I typically O on CD 15, but the 15th came and went with no sign of ovulation. At the time I was testing twice a day since CD 12 (but I was not temping). Finally, I got a positive on CD 24! Late, but still great news because we still had a shot! :thumbup: That's when I decided to buy a bb thermometer and began charting rising temps each morning with neg OPKs. THEN, on CD 28 and 29 I got another positive OPK! :dohh: I tested with Wondfo hpt to make sure, but it was a bfn. 

So my question is... has anyone ever had 2 LH surges in one cycle AND has anyone recorded rising temps before and during and LH surge? 

It makes sense that my temps were rising after the first surge, but I found it odd that while they continuously rose, I got another positive opk. I tested throughout the day yesterday and the opk began to fade, but I'm still confused as to what my body is doing. I'd really like it to be a sign of implantation of something, but I know it's really early since today I am only 6 dpo.

We were trying really hard this month, hopefully not too much! No unusual signs to note because I'm tired of getting my hopes up for every little symptom I feel. I did take mucinex 12 hour every day until CD 24. Also taking prenatals with DHA and using preseed and softcups around ovulation days. 


Sorry this is so long! Hopefully I'm in the right thread! 
Thanks for your help!!
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ofcrmacswife

ofcrmacswife said:


> Okay everyone, so glad I found this forum! My husband and I have been TTC for over a year now using the "Period Tracker app on my phone or the calendar method and I've been fairly regular until the last couple of months. So this may be a long post, however I was hoping someone would be able to shed some light on what's going on with me lately... I don't know, maybe someone has had the same issue?
> 
> July 2013
> AF - 15th - CD1 - on time/normal
> AF ended - 20th - CD6
> BD - 21st - CD7
> BD - 29th - CD15
> AF - 31st - CD17 - light flow, old and dark in color, no AF symptoms
> 
> August 2013
> AF ended - 3rd - *by this point I'm not sure what my CD is because this is highly unusual for me*
> BD - 5th
> BD - 12th - EWCM very present
> Ovulation - 13th
> BD - 27th in the A.M.
> AF - 27th in the P.M. - dark, very clotty from start to finish, very fatigued
> AF ended - 31st
> 
> September 2013
> BD - 3rd - EWCM also present
> 
> on the 4th I started light spotting, not enough for even a pantyliner, light red only when wiping and on today, the 5th I'm still light spotting just like yesterday, migraine, nausea, sinus congestion/allergy-like symptoms
> 
> Needless to say I'm stumped as to what's going on with me lately .... :help:

Okay so according to my calendar I ovulated again on the 6th, which is the same day my spotting stopped? As far as DPO symptoms, they have been pretty much the same daily so here they are:
Nausea
Headache
Sinus Congestion
Light pulling sensations on either side of my abdomen, intermittently
2 days ago the breast tenderness started

In the past two weeks I've taken 2 OTC pregnancy tests and they have both been negative. AF is due in three days, I suppose I'm just going to wait it out and am just really hoping that AF doesn't show up this month. Fingers crossed, but very skeptical at this point of the month.


----------



## BABTTC123

Bump! 
I want to keep watch on this thread. I have PCOS so tracking my O is super hard but I am currently late and have been kind of spotting for a few days. 
First day was noticeable brown cm. 
Second day had some bright red lightly mixed in.
Third day nothing when wiped but when I checked otherwise it was very soft brown. 
Fourth day (today) hardly any brown in cm. 
No cramping during all of this but have been nauseas but associated it with metformjn eve though it has been recent and pretty bad. Past few days I have had a sore throat and stuffy nose. Tested the other day and bfn. After reading quite a few bfp posts I now have ly fingers crossed that I will get mine!!


----------



## 2moms2be

2moms2be said:


> *1DPO:* Nothing at all; feel normal and good. Temp rise not at all where I would like it to be... very slight.
> *2DPO:* Nothing. Temp still not making me happy... only a small rise, again.
> *3DPO:* Weird twinges in my left side that I was trying to ignore. Got my FF crosshairs confirming O, even with the wimpy temps... little higher today, still not where I want them. Kinda watery CM.
> *4DPO:* More watery CM. Temp staying even. Vivid dreams @ night.
> *5DPO:* Temp STILL exactly the same (thermometer is working; I temped later and it was different). Weird bloat-y, cramp-y feeling in my tummy this morning -- probably due to the junk I ate the day before. Ha. Rather tired all day long... nearly fell asleep on my lunch break! Tiny bit of sticky-ish CM.
> *6DPO:* Boobs NOT sore at all. This is weird. Normally I can feel the sore boobs coming on on 6DPO, and they hurt like hell from 7-9DPO, then again a day or two before AF. Nothing at all today yet. Bit of CM, sticky-ish, creamy-ish? Hard to say. Temps all screwed up, due to school starting and DW's alarm going off at 5:15am and waking me up from now on LOL (usually temp at 6am)... school starts Monday, so she's getting ready by getting up early this weekend. Not relying on temps to tell me anything else this cycle. Those damn left-side twinges are back. Gums bled a little when brushing this evening. Also... took a nap at 4ish (waking up at 5:15am will do that!), and when I woke up, I was so hungry that I was nauseated and almost threw up from it. I ate three freakin' pieces of leftover pizza PLUS two plums before I felt better. Not sure if that had to do with my eating schedule being screwed up, or what, but it was mega unpleasant. Vivid dreams @ night.
> *7DPO:* Temped at my normal time today, nice high temp. Happy now :) Boobs STILL not sore. Very unusual. Also, I've been super congested for about 4 days, but I'm attributing that to allergies... DW's been miserable, too. More sticky-ish, creamy-ish CM. Really thirsty today. Bleeding gums again when I brushed at night. More tired than normal... writing this from bed at 9:30pm, been wanting to sleep since 6:30... turning in for the night in a second. *yawn*
> *8DPO:* Despite my exhaustion last night, didn't sleep a wink. Boobs still not sore at all. Don't know if they're heavier/fuller, or if it's my imagination. More creamy/sticky CM. Boobs starting to feel a bit sensitive/tender by the end of the day, but nothing really notable. Random twinges/pain throughout abdomen and lower back all day.
> *9DPO:* Didn't sleep well again last night, but when I did, I had vivid dreams. Boobs a little bit tender, but nothing I'd call sore. Tested with FMU on a Target-brand early response HPT, BFN.... thought I saw a shadow of something, but I think I have line-eye, haha... definitely calling it BFN. Boobs sore by evening. Swollen, too. Itchy.
> *10DPO:* Woke up with painful, swollen boobs and swollen-looking veins in my nipples. Classic PMS. Odd pains in my boobs and in my back. Definitely feel like the witch is on her way. Should start spotting on Friday; get AF by Monday. Tired today. Low appetite. Stomach feels overly full & bloaty. Ugh. Super hot today, so I'm attributing the tiredness & appetite to the weather. A little TMI, but DW and I DTD tonight, and she said that I felt different inside, like swollen/puffy and not very wet, which is really unusual for me. I was also sore afterwards, which never happens.
> *11DPO:* Boobs still a bit swollen and painful, but nowhere near as bad as they usually get. Talked myself out of testing again this morning, haha. Around 5pm, got awful shooting cramps all through my left side. Had to lay down and stretch and nothing seemed to work. Finally went away. By evening, my boobs were incredibly painful... felt like that usual pre-AF stuff that I get, only a little later than normal.
> *12DPO:* Woke up with boobs actually feeling a bit better. Tested BFN with FMU. Definitely feeling out. Also woke up with sharp pains in my pelvis and lower back. Was feeling hopeful before I took the HPT, because I never get anything like that, or the pains the day before, with AF. Expecting to start spotting today, as usual, but nothing yet. Still early in the day. Started spotting around 10pm. Sure I'm out. Cramps all day. Had to sleep with a hot water bottle. Never, ever get menstrual cramps. So weird.
> *13DPO:* more cramps. Slept with the hot water bottle again. Ugh. I never have a menstrual cramp in my life, and this is day two. Awful. Still spotting. Big temp drop today. Witch is coming for sure. Super emotional and irritable. Sensitive boobs but not too bad.
> *14DPO:* temp shot back up .4?? Whatever. Still spotting. Vivid dreams last night but didn't sleep well. So far no more cramps. Wish AF would hurry up. Boobs still a little sensitive but not terrible.
> *15DPO:* The spotting continues. Boobs are feeling better -- AF is on her way.
> *16DPO:* More spotting. This is annoying. I hate when she delays like this... but at least my boobs don't hurt!

Just updating to turn my post red... the witch arrived today... late, but in grand, ugly fashion :dohh:

Onto next cycle!


----------



## mindylou

Damn that witch! I'm sorry!! Best of luck next month!


----------



## murphy0690

Has anyone ever gone from no appetite to being so hungry you feel feel nauseous and ended up with a :bfp: ?


----------



## BABTTC123

murphy0690 said:


> Has anyone ever gone from no appetite to being so hungry you feel feel nauseous and ended up with a :bfp: ?

That is what is happening to me! Well with a twist.. Either I will be completely repulsed of food to where I can't even stand looking at or smelling it, or I will be soooo hungry that I feel like vomiting. Along with that my stools have been loose. As I have said, I am associating it with metformin because I have had issue with it in the past but I am still hoping for a bfp.. What symptoms are you having?


----------



## BrittBS

Here's mine! Hoping to change it to GREEN soon!
Not a whole lot of symptoms!

1dpo- cramps
2dpo- cramps
3dpo- cramps, gassy
4dpo- spotting
5dpo- twinges
6dpo-twinges, spotting
7dpo- weird stabbing pain deep in pelvic area, extremely irritable today, tons of creamy cm
8dpo- more of the sharp stabbing pains, bb's feel a little achy ( could be imagining it though) lol, nips are a little sensitive
9dpo- more pains, tested with frer, :bfn: :(
10dpo- nothing, :bfn: on frer again, feeling very discouraged
11dpo- nothing, feeling out :(
12dpo- nothing
13dpo- :witch: showed :(


----------



## murphy0690

BABTTC123 said:


> [murphy0690;29616931]Has anyone ever gone from no appetite to being so hungry you feel feel nauseous and ended up with a :bfp: ?

That is what is happening to me! Well with a twist.. Either I will be completely repulsed of food to where I can't even stand looking at or smelling it, or I will be soooo hungry that I feel like vomiting. Along with that my stools have been loose. As I have said, I am associating it with metformin because I have had issue with it in the past but I am still hoping for a bfp.. What symptoms are you having?[/QUOTE]

That is exactly it! And my stools have been either super lose or im completely constipated. On top of that I keep getting headaches and get dizzy easily and am very bloated. Im so confused this month has been very different than ever before.


----------



## BABTTC123

Exactly!! Well it makes me feel better that I am not alone! Hubby thinks I am pg but I am too stubborn to retest yet.. I am tempted to get a stronger test and seeing what it says. The cheapies might not be cutting it and may be lying to me. Lol fingers crossed that we all get our bfp's!! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## mmafro

I think I'm out ladies. ...bbs arent tender anymore :(


----------



## BABTTC123

mmafro said:


> I think I'm out ladies. ...bbs arent tender anymore :(

I don't think they have to stay sore the entire time.. You could have just gotten used to the pain so now you don't notice it, or it just isn't as intense as it was so it isn't noticeable. As long as AF hasn't shown I wouldn't count you out :)


----------



## murphy0690

BABTTC123 said:


> Exactly!! Well it makes me feel better that I am not alone! Hubby thinks I am pg but I am too stubborn to retest yet.. I am tempted to get a stronger test and seeing what it says. The cheapies might not be cutting it and may be lying to me. Lol fingers crossed that we all get our bfp's!! How long have you been TTC?

Same here I am trying to only rest once a week. When my hubby and I miscarried before, I didn't get a bfp until I was about 8 weeks along so I am trying to stay patient. Another new thing for me is my nipples are constantly hard. DH and I have actually been trying not to get pregnant so although this was originally unplanned, we think we want to start trying if im not pregnant already


----------



## mmafro

mmafro said:


> 1-4DPO no symptoms
> 5 DPO- Slight cramping
> 6DPO- 2 little episodes of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 7DPO- little bit of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 8DPO- creamy cm, left boon sore on top
> 9 DPO- left boob still sore, very tired, don't feel pregnant
> 10 DPO- BFN :( Im probably out this month :( which really is a downer as DH is going for a his referral tomorrow to get snipped and im really against it :( Cramping left side, extreme EWCM?? Very nauseous
> 11 DPO-very tired...slightly nauseous this evening..I feel like af is coming...thinking I am out this cycle
> 12 DPO- a lot of white creamy cm
> 13 DPO- creamy cm, cramping on right side, and lower back ache, gaggy, af due today or tomorrow :(


Hoping i dont see AF, what do you all think of these symptoms???


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Well, let me try:
> 
> O - 5th Sept
> 1dpo - sore boobs, cramping, a bit swallowed belly.
> 2dpo - sore breasts, very sleepy.
> 3dpo - just 3 dpo but I have slight cramps, very sore boobs, and I feel strange and wet down there. The sensation is the same as when AF is coming. At night - unpleasant feeling when going for a wee. I am weeing often. All day a bit blocked nose.
> 4dpo - slightly sensitive nipples. Still uncomfortable when going to wee. Very, very tired (probably because of the work). Streching pain on the left sight (O was there - mine opinion). Felt cramps the same as when AF is coming. Wet feeling all day. Creamy discharge. Several spots on my face. Cervix open ;(. Stuffy nose.
> 5fpo - still feel as AF is coming but it is too early for it. Feel very wet down there. Slightly sore nipples but very heavy and bigger boobs. Dizziness, nausea, headache, backache, desire for chocolate - all PMS ;(. Cervix high and open. Getting hungry very fast. Stuffy nose.
> 6dpo - Slightly sore nipples. Slight cramps as when AF is coming. Shooting strong pain in my left boob close to the nipple. Stuffy nose.
> 7dpo - Woke up in the middle of the night. Went to the toilet. After that felt hot then cold. Could not sleep. Woke very tired. Headache, painful boobs. Sometimes pulling in my ovaries and my bellybutton. Blocked nose. Itchy feeling down there. Uncomfortable when going to wee. Nipples quite sensitive when showering. Creamy discharge. Cervix high and open.
> 8dpo - Slightly sore boobs. Slight feeling as AF is coming. Just for a minute I had a sharp pain in my left ovary and the pain went down through my uterus and I think I could feel it in my left leg ;(. Still have this strange itchy, tickling, poking feeling down there - the same as when AF is coming but this time earlier. Probably I can expect in 5 days to be here ;(. Uncomfortable when going to wee. Stuffy nose. Running nose. BD - felt it very strange, rather painful.
> 9dpo - BFN this morning. Earlier backache in the lower part at the right side. Stuffy nose. Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Still uncomfortable when going to wee. Itchy tummy.
> 10dpo - Woke up and felt pain in the tummy. Slightly sore nipples. Slightly sore boobs. Slight cramps. The same feeling as when AF is coming. Stuffy nose.
> 11dpo - Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Boobs hard and fool. When I got up slight cramps as AF is coming. Woke up with blocked nose.
> 12dpo - Woke up through the night to go to the toilet. Fell asleep again and my husband woke me up, I was screaming in my dream. Nightmares all night. Slightly sore boobs. Woke up with blocked nose. At night started coughing.
> 13dpo - Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Woke up with blocked nose. Slight cramps.
> 14dpo - Slightly sensitive nipples. Slightly sensitive boobs. Slight cramps. Blocked nose. Dizziness. Feel AF is coming. Slight backache. AF showed up about 12.00 p.m.
> It is going to be one very nasty and painful AF ;(.

Well, that's it.


----------



## mindylou

Hello! Since I saw a rise in temps today I thought I'd start a dpo symptom list. :)

I had 2 LH surges on my OPKs so I have 2 DPO counts because I don't know when I ovulated. 

-3 to -2: bd daily
-1: + opk that turned neg later in the day, w cm, h cp, bd 
O: nothing
1 DPO: 97.70F(started charting temps), - opk, bd,
2 DPO: 98.05F
3 DPO: 98.16F, + opk (wth?), bd
4 DPO: 98.31F, + opk, c cm, h cp, bd -From here on numbers in () are counting dpo after my 2nd LH surge
5 (O?) DPO: 98.38F, - opk, bd, feeling a little naucious but could be overthinking
6 (1) DPO: 98.57F, vivd dreams and some twinges but not incrediably noticible 
7 (2) DPO: 98.86F, - OPK, BFN, c cm, vivid dreams and odd feeling in stomach, extremely hot! (and I'm always cold!!)
8 (3)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, woke up chilly, severe bloating and pain/cramping (OMG ouch!)
9 (4)DPO: 98.62F, C CM, headache, chapped lips, dry skin, acne, Bad Mood, No Energy, BFN
10 (5)DPO: 98.51F, S CM, chapped lips, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne
11 (6)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, LM CP, frequent urination, dry skin, acne, BFN
12 (7)DPO: 98.63F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, constipation, heartburn, dry skin, acne
13 (8)DPO: 98.20F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne, twinges, spotting, minor cramping (implantation??)
14 (9)DPO: 98.36, AF :(


((I took mucinex 12 hour every day until CD 24. Also taking prenatals with DHA and using preseed and softcups around ovulation days.))


----------



## BABTTC123

murphy0690 said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!! Well it makes me feel better that I am not alone! Hubby thinks I am pg but I am too stubborn to retest yet.. I am tempted to get a stronger test and seeing what it says. The cheapies might not be cutting it and may be lying to me. Lol fingers crossed that we all get our bfp's!! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> Same here I am trying to only rest once a week. When my hubby and I miscarried before, I didn't get a bfp until I was about 8 weeks along so I am trying to stay patient. Another new thing for me is my nipples are constantly hard. DH and I have actually been trying not to get pregnant so although this was originally unplanned, we think we want to start trying if im not pregnant alreadyClick to expand...

 
Sounds more promising than me. I broke down and tested again because spotting stopped towards the evening yesterday. DH and I bd'd so that I could put it to the test and see if it would bring on AF today but I still completely clear. Test was bfn as usual, but I still haven't bought a good test so I am going to do that today and have my DH hide all the tests from me lol!


----------



## murphy0690

BABTTC123 said:


> murphy0690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly!! Well it makes me feel better that I am not alone! Hubby thinks I am pg but I am too stubborn to retest yet.. I am tempted to get a stronger test and seeing what it says. The cheapies might not be cutting it and may be lying to me. Lol fingers crossed that we all get our bfp's!! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> Same here I am trying to only rest once a week. When my hubby and I miscarried before, I didn't get a bfp until I was about 8 weeks along so I am trying to stay patient. Another new thing for me is my nipples are constantly hard. DH and I have actually been trying not to get pregnant so although this was originally unplanned, we think we want to start trying if im not pregnant alreadyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more promising than me. I broke down and tested again because spotting stopped towards the evening yesterday. DH and I bd'd so that I could put it to the test and see if it would bring on AF today but I still completely clear. Test was bfn as usual, but I still haven't bought a good test so I am going to do that today and have my DH hide all the tests from me lol!Click to expand...

Dont lose hope you arent out of the game til the witch comes and ruins it!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Starting my list for the month :)

1-3dpo- fatigue, some breast tenderness


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im tina this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. I think I ovulated on cycle day 15 which would make today 2DPO. Here's my symptoms so far ill update daily! 

1DPO - creamy CM, noticed tender breasts in the evening. They're sore all over
2DPO - creamy CM in the morning. Crampy feeling in my lower abdomen throughout the day. Breasts still tender to touch.
3DPO - Breasts still very sore all over convincing myself that my nipples are tender but could literally be convincing! ! Ive prodded them that much I bet I've made them sore! Not much CM today, just felt a little damp throughout the morning. Had indigestion since about 3.30pm


----------



## mmafro

mmafro said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> 1-4DPO no symptoms
> 5 DPO- Slight cramping
> 6DPO- 2 little episodes of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 7DPO- little bit of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 8DPO- creamy cm, left boon sore on top
> 9 DPO- left boob still sore, very tired, don't feel pregnant
> 10 DPO- BFN :( Im probably out this month :( which really is a downer as DH is going for a his referral tomorrow to get snipped and im really against it :( Cramping left side, extreme EWCM?? Very nauseous
> 11 DPO-very tired...slightly nauseous this evening..I feel like af is coming...thinking I am out this cycle
> 12 DPO- a lot of white creamy cm
> 13 DPO- creamy cm, cramping on right side, and lower back ache, gaggy, af due today or tomorrow :(
> 
> 
> Hoping i dont see AF, what do you all think of these symptoms???Click to expand...

Think I'm getting a nasty cold ughh


----------



## TTCinKC

A couple of days prior to ovulation, I had VIVID dreams of BD the DH which told me O was just around the corner. Days leading up to O my libido was off the charts crazy! lol...

*1dpo - 2dpo:* watery/clear cm, right nip a little sore

*3dpo - 4dpo:* creamy cm, right nip still a little sore and dry, tired and fatigued, could have slept all day. Took a two-hour nap and STILL was tired throughout the day. Also always needing to pee! Going every 30 mins or so (not normal for me even though I regularly drink a lot of water and never had this before. No pain, burning, or itching). Feeling full and bloated all the time. SO moody, irritable, depressed even? Extreme food cravings.

*5dpo:* cervix high/soft/closed. Creamy cm. Insane urge to pee--UTI? Have had those before, there is no burning or itching this time--but bought Cystex anyway which did help a little bit, but the urge is still there which usually isn't the case. When taking cystex, the urge will go away until the meds wear off. Map of blue veins showed up tonight right before bed. Extremely irritable for no apparent reason. Nips still sensitive--especially the right one.

*6dpo:* Upon waking, noticed ALL previous symptoms had disappeared. Sore nips, map of blue lines, insane urge to pee, moodiness, everything. No cm & cervix feels harder than it did last night. 

*7dpo:* No symptoms. Creamy cm. Did feel a very mild cramp--implantation cramp or constipation cramp? Been eating like crap this weekend so constipation cramp is likely. Feeling 'wet' down there, but no cm on panties. Had a couple dizzy episodes that came out of nowhere. Did get a very low grade of nausea late tonight while watching a movie with DH not long after taking sleep aid (never happened before).

*8dpo:* Cream cm. Started feeling a very low grade of nausea early, early this morning while watching a movie with DH (12am). Feeling very 'wet' down there again. After waking up and drinking half my Shakeology and all of the Spark, started to feel slightly nauseated. Related to drinks? Don't recall feeling like that before. Stomach upset and have diarrhea-like stools. Again, could be the crappy diet over the weekend. Having dizzy spells again--is it the caffeine from the spark? It isn't a lack of food--had 1/2 of Shakeo which is appx 150-200 calories (for half). Sharp stabbing-like pains on left side around ovary that comes and goes. Slightly achy on lower left back.

*9dpo:* Creamy cm. Nothing else to report except the feeling of having a UTI came back without the burning--took Cystex & it went away. I don't feel pregnant at all and think I'm out this cycle :(

*10dpo:* Dry cm--no symptoms. Absolutely nothing to report :(

*11dpo:* Feeling very weepy today. Just want to cry. Too much over-stimulation maybe? Also VERY tired, even after taking a 2-hr nap this morning. About to take another one. Mildly nauseated. Some general muscle aches.

*12dpo:* Felt nauseated before I even ate or drank ANYTHING this morning--including the spark so the nausea isn't from the spark or shakeo. I'm extremely tired--had a very hard time teaching CSI today--got winded very easily even after drinking half of shakeo. Still have muscle aches, slight dizziness, EXTREMELY sad and weepy. Is AF coming in a couple of days, or are these preg symptoms? No sore boobs--just the occasional ache and pang. Nips are't sore at all.

*13dpo:* Dry cm. Still feeling weepy which isn't a normal sign of AF for me. Low-grade nausea especially after eating. Muscle aches, getting winded pretty easily while teaching Turbo Kick. AF is due tomorrow. Feeling like I might be getting a cold sore--which if I am, will make two months in a row (I usually only get them once every two or three years). Got a cold sore last month a few days before AF showed. 

*14dpo:* AF is due today. Felt some possibly AF-related cramps right after 12 am. Had a hard time sleeping--uncharacteristically hot, nauseated, and feeling like my bladder was full even though I'd go to the bathroom and hardly anything would come out. Sporadically felt some dull aching in my bbs (normal sign of AF). 

*15dpo:* Still no AF. Had consistent cramps early this morning. Took an HPT--BFN. Experienced low-grade nausea in the morning before I eat (not normal). Nothing else to report except the occasional boob ache.

*16dpo:* AF finally showed at 7am. Only two days late this cycle--last cycle it was 1 week late. Had a m/c in late July and apparently m/c can cause cycles to get wacky for a time afterwards. Hopefully I'll be back on track next cycle to 29 days. 

Will update this thread every couple of days until I get either the BFP or AF. FX!


----------



## Gohan3117

As of right now I am 19dpo and a full week late. I have never been more than 1-2 days late. So here's my history(that I can remember) of this cycle.

1-5dpo: Nothing of significance to report
6-8dpo: Brown spotting on and off throughout these days, but stopped abruptly toward the end of 8dpo.
9-12dpo: A lot of wetness on the undergarments and when wiping. A bit of EWCM(which is abnormal, since I am usually as dry as a bone down there toward the end of my cycle). A bit moodier than normal. A bit more energetic than normal. No signs of AF at all.
13dpo: Officially late for AF with no signs of her arrival. Still constantly wet down there. A bit weepy and more sentimental. Took two Wondfo's and a CB Digi with FMU and all were BFN.
14-16dpo: All of a sudden uber achy and fatigued. More gassy than normal and becoming quite constipated(which is VERY unusual since I have Chronic C. Diff) Still very wet down there on panties and when wiping. Took a couple of Wondfo's on 16dpo with FMU, both were BFN.
17dpo: Constipation and gas are becoming very prominent and quite bothersome. Still went down there, that's not letting up any. Major headache toward nightfall. Took a couple more Wondfo's with FMU, both were BFN.
18dpo: Gas is layered with constipation making for a very painful lower abdomen. Very fatigued. Took two Wondfo's with FMU and I think there is a faint line on them both. Took another Wondfo with a 4 hour hold, and the same faint line is there. Still no signs of AF!(I usually get bad diarrhea right before she shows, and I've been constipated for about a week now.) Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!
19dpo: Still fatigued and exhausted today. Panties continue to be wet and when wiping I saw some EWCM. Feeling so hungry that I wanna puke and then when I smell food I gag. Got hit with a wave of nausea around 5PM that wouldn't let up for about two hours. Took a Wondfo this morning with FMU, and the line was more evident in the 10 minute window than yesterdays tests. Took another Wondfo at around 6:30ish and it was about the same as the AM test. Heading out to buy some FRER's and CBD's for confirmation soon. Will test with a FRER in the AM with FMU. Still no signs of AF.
20dpo: Took a FRER with FMU and BFN. Pretty much given up hope today. Still gassy and constipated. A bit moody and weepy. Several waves of nausea hit today, and the wet panties continues.
21dpo: Still no signs of AF, but my right nipple and breast are hurting badly. Panties still wet and having to wear pads. Nausea continues and my appetite is non-existent during the day, but at night I have a bit to eat. Fatigued and tired today. Didn't take any tests due to depression. Losing hope for this cycle. Probably going to make an appointment with my OBGYN for sometime this week.


----------



## Mrs.stefka

1-4 DPO - Slightly crampy here and there.
5 DPO - Cramps getting stronger, getting some breakouts on my face.
6-9 DPO - Cramps in full effect, skin clears up almost overnight, SLEEPY! Also notice myself not feeling super hungry in the morning like usual, my hunger is striking at night. Think I'm either getting sick or my allergies are incredibly bad.
10 DPO - Tested with FMU, and BFP!! 

We are in total shock right now. We have been trying for 2 years with unexplained infertility. I was put on vaginal progesterone 2x's/day starting 2 DPO, and I guess we just needed a little luteal support.

Good luck to all of you ladies. FX'd your BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## friskyfish

Mrs.stefka said:


> 1-4 DPO - Slightly crampy here and there.
> 5 DPO - Cramps getting stronger, getting some breakouts on my face.
> 6-9 DPO - Cramps in full effect, skin clears up almost overnight, SLEEPY! Also notice myself not feeling super hungry in the morning like usual, my hunger is striking at night.
> 10 DPO - Tested with FMU, and BFP!!
> 
> We are in total shock right now. We have been trying for 2 years with unexplained infertility. I was put on vaginal progesterone 2x's/day starting 2 DPO, and I guess we just needed a little luteal support.
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies. FX'd your BFP is right around the corner!

Awwwwh congratulations!! That's great news :happydance:

Gives us ladies who have been TTC for over a year some hope! 

Have a healthy & happy 9 months xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Gohan3117 said:


> As of right now I am 19dpo and a full week late. I have never been more than 1-2 days late. So here's my history(that I can remember) of this cycle.
> 
> 1-5dpo: Nothing of significance to report
> 6-8dpo: Brown spotting on and off throughout these days, but stopped abruptly toward the end of 8dpo.
> 9-12dpo: A lot of wetness on the undergarments and when wiping. A bit of EWCM(which is abnormal, since I am usually as dry as a bone down there toward the end of my cycle). A bit moodier than normal. A bit more energetic than normal. No signs of AF at all.
> 13dpo: Officially late for AF with no signs of her arrival. Still constantly wet down there. A bit weepy and more sentimental. Took two Wondfo's and a CB Digi with FMU and all were BFN.
> 14-16dpo: All of a sudden uber achy and fatigued. More gassy than normal and becoming quite constipated(which is VERY unusual since I have Chronic C. Diff) Still very wet down there on panties and when wiping. Took a couple of Wondfo's on 16dpo with FMU, both were BFN.
> 17dpo: Constipation and gas are becoming very prominent and quite bothersome. Still went down there, that's not letting up any. Major headache toward nightfall. Took a couple more Wondfo's with FMU, both were BFN.
> 18dpo: Gas is layered with constipation making for a very painful lower abdomen. Very fatigued. Took two Wondfo's with FMU and I think there is a faint line on them both. Took another Wondfo with a 4 hour hold, and the same faint line is there. Still no signs of AF!(I usually get bad diarrhea right before she shows, and I've been constipated for about a week now.) Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!

Sounds very very promising! Bet you get a clear BFP in the next couple of days! Xx


----------



## Krissykat1006

Mrs.stefka said:


> 1-4 DPO - Slightly crampy here and there.
> 5 DPO - Cramps getting stronger, getting some breakouts on my face.
> 6-9 DPO - Cramps in full effect, skin clears up almost overnight, SLEEPY! Also notice myself not feeling super hungry in the morning like usual, my hunger is striking at night. Think I'm either getting sick or my allergies are incredibly bad.
> 10 DPO - Tested with FMU, and BFP!!
> 
> We are in total shock right now. We have been trying for 2 years with unexplained infertility. I was put on vaginal progesterone 2x's/day starting 2 DPO, and I guess we just needed a little luteal support.
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies. FX'd your BFP is right around the corner!

Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## murphy0690

I just got a faint :bfp: I think ladies!!!!! I am pretty excited but considering last time I mcd I will hold off on the excitement until I get a bolder positive and a blood test.

ended in early miscarriage


----------



## fairyy

murphy0690 said:


> I just got a faint :bfp: I think ladies!!!!! I am pretty excited but considering last time I mcd I will hold off on the excitement until I get a bolder positive and a blood test.

Post that pic. Congrats. what dpo is it ?


----------



## mmafro

Af due today...no sign of her yet...tested and got a bfn :(


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats to everyone and :babydust: to all!! :D

Gohan- what are wondfo's and how does it work? From what I took from your post it is something to help with the tests??

Murphy- how many dpo are you and how many cd are you? Considering that we have had similar symptoms it has me extremely hopeful that this will be my month as well ^__^ so glad that you got a bfp!!!!


----------



## Davis_1016

Gohan3117 said:


> As of right now I am 19dpo and a full week late. I have never been more than 1-2 days late. So here's my history(that I can remember) of this cycle.
> 
> 1-5dpo: Nothing of significance to report
> 6-8dpo: Brown spotting on and off throughout these days, but stopped abruptly toward the end of 8dpo.
> 9-12dpo: A lot of wetness on the undergarments and when wiping. A bit of EWCM(which is abnormal, since I am usually as dry as a bone down there toward the end of my cycle). A bit moodier than normal. A bit more energetic than normal. No signs of AF at all.
> 13dpo: Officially late for AF with no signs of her arrival. Still constantly wet down there. A bit weepy and more sentimental. Took two Wondfo's and a CB Digi with FMU and all were BFN.
> 14-16dpo: All of a sudden uber achy and fatigued. More gassy than normal and becoming quite constipated(which is VERY unusual since I have Chronic C. Diff) Still very wet down there on panties and when wiping. Took a couple of Wondfo's on 16dpo with FMU, both were BFN.
> 17dpo: Constipation and gas are becoming very prominent and quite bothersome. Still went down there, that's not letting up any. Major headache toward nightfall. Took a couple more Wondfo's with FMU, both were BFN.
> 18dpo: Gas is layered with constipation making for a very painful lower abdomen. Very fatigued. Took two Wondfo's with FMU and I think there is a faint line on them both. Took another Wondfo with a 4 hour hold, and the same faint line is there. Still no signs of AF!(I usually get bad diarrhea right before she shows, and I've been constipated for about a week now.) Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!

This sounds almost identical to what's going on with me!! Fxd for you! :dust:


----------



## murphy0690

fairyy - I was trying to but it isn't posting it keeps saying error. The pick isn't that good anyway. Today I didn't use my fmu, so on monday i will and if it is still giving me that beautiful :bfp: then i will try to post a pick again, or change my pic to one of the stick :thumbsup: 

babttc123 - I wasn't keeping track yet. this was initially unplanned, then it was wanted, and if we weren't/aren't the plan was to start tracking things next month. Hopefully this isn't a chemical or anything and will be a sticky bean so we don't have to try all that haha. Yesterday I just knew. My breast were incredibly tender and felt like they were on fire practically! and then I saw a clear liquid on my nipple and my gut told me I was cooking a little bun for sure. Hopefully this one will stick, the mc was pretty hard to handle, even though it wasn't the right time then for a baby. 

adorable side note: I just text my DH (I am currently at work) a pick of the stick and he responded saying he knew it and since its his birthday yesterday, his birthday wish was for a healthy baby boy. yup i cried cause im not used to being this emotional. lol


----------



## BABTTC123

murphy0690 said:


> fairyy - I was trying to but it isn't posting it keeps saying error. The pick isn't that good anyway. Today I didn't use my fmu, so on monday i will and if it is still giving me that beautiful :bfp: then i will try to post a pick again, or change my pic to one of the stick :thumbsup:
> 
> babttc123 - I wasn't keeping track yet. this was initially unplanned, then it was wanted, and if we weren't/aren't the plan was to start tracking things next month. Hopefully this isn't a chemical or anything and will be a sticky bean so we don't have to try all that haha. Yesterday I just knew. My breast were incredibly tender and felt like they were on fire practically! and then I saw a clear liquid on my nipple and my gut told me I was cooking a little bun for sure. Hopefully this one will stick, the mc was pretty hard to handle, even though it wasn't the right time then for a baby.
> 
> adorable side note: I just text my DH (I am currently at work) a pick of the stick and he responded saying he knew it and since its his birthday yesterday, his birthday wish was for a healthy baby boy. yup i cried cause im not used to being this emotional. lol

Awwww!! Well I hope that his birthday wish ces true! I'm sure he'd be fine with a little girl but it would just be amazing for you to have a little boy just as he wished :3 
And sorry I forgot that you were ntnp lol I am currently following a dozen threads and have begun getting them mixed up lmao 

I haven't had any breast tenderness yet :'( and now my nausea seems to have disappeared.. I hope that this isn't a bad sign.. Cm is now a bit watery. I'm getting anxious... I know testing now would be useless but I need to know :S


----------



## murphy0690

I know what you mean babttc123!!! I was going stir crazy waiting to test and doing only one a week has been a unique torture. As it is a I wanna go pee on a dozen just to make sure the 2 lines are still there hahaha. When are you going to test? I would say my symptoms come and go. Somedays I am nauseous some im not some my breast are crazy some they feel boring and nornal. Just keep a calm mind and stay relaxed since stressing can make it harder to get that :bfp:

ended in early miscarriage


----------



## BABTTC123

I am going to test on Monday and hope that something shows! If not well then it wasn't meant to be and I will be ordering fertilaid for hubby and I next month. Any reviews on it?


----------



## fairyy

I will also be testing on Monday. AF is due on Sunday. Tested yesterday and got a stark BFN. We are NTNP since January.


----------



## BABTTC123

Good luck this Monday Fairyy!! I might not be on as much this weekend because I am attending a dog show and meeting up with a breeder I apprenticed under a few years ago. I am pretty excited to get back to doing what I love! :)


----------



## fairyy

Good luck to you too. Enjoy the weekend. Hope AF stays away and we catch up on Monday with no AF and possibly BFP. :) Btw I love dogs.


----------



## Gohan3117

BABTTC123 said:


> Gohan- what are wondfo's and how does it work? From what I took from your post it is something to help with the tests??

Wondfo's are a brand of HPT. They're a IC Dip Strip. They fulfill my constant need to POAS. 



Davis_1016 said:


> This sounds almost identical to what's going on with me!! Fxd for you! :dust:

I'm praying! As of today, a lot of my symptoms have vanished. Not too much gas or pressure anymore. But still no signs of AF. Took another Wondfo this AM with FMU, and I got that same, faint line. Only this time I see it within 25 minutes of taking the test, instead of a few hours. Praying. :dust: to you ladies! <3


----------



## friskyfish

Anyone suffer from a breakout of spots in tww and got a bfp?? 

My face is awful, I'm full of them. I never get spots...My skin is oily too!! But I'm only 4dpo!?? Xx


----------



## mindylou

Hello!!! I started another thread relating to DPO symptoms for BFPs only! If you have a BFP, you can post your symptoms  here ! This will help out the TWWers so we can search and compare symptoms of BFPs! Thanks!!! :)


----------



## ttc2003

Here are my symptoms... what do you think? I will update soon!

We DTD 9/8 9/9, 9/11, 9/12 and 9/13

9/11/13  Ovulated today. 2 very clear pink lines on ovulation test  had a very emotional breakdown (I never did this before) over traffic going to work.
1 DPO  a lot of CM during one trip to the bathroom. Got no LH surge on ovulation kit which means I ovulated yesterday.
2 DPO- more CM throughout the day. Had some drinks at a party. Felt drunk off of one or two. Light CM.
3 DPO  a little bit of CM. Felt very tired. Stuffy nose, headache. 
4 DPO  Creamy cm. VERY stuffy nose, full blown cold. Shortness of breath. Felt a little sick.
5 DPO Pee is dark. Creamy cm. Still congested a little bit but 80% better than yesterday. Pimples on back from DPO 1. Very large pimples to note. 
9 DPO- Took test BFN
10 DPO- started getting pressure/cramps in my lower left abdomen area. Heavy mucus hard to swallow at times. Veins in hip, leg and stomach area are pronounced. Vivid dreams almost every night this week. CM every day DPO. Pimples on shoulders and back are still there, itchy. Breaking out on my face now. Itchy legs.


----------



## BABTTC123

It could be! Especially if your veins are prominent! Is this a new symptom for you? Better words, have you ever had this before AF?


----------



## ttc2003

I am not sure... that is the thing is I never really paid attention before. I don't recall seeing veins like that though.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hmm.. Well we can only wait and see :D 
Though waiting SUCKS! Monday needs to come sooner so I can test again!


----------



## mmafro

Af due yesterday but still no sign of her...testing again tomorrow


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im tina this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. I think I ovulated on cycle day 15 which would make today 2DPO. Here's my symptoms so far ill update daily! 

1DPO - creamy CM, noticed tender breasts in the evening. They're sore all over
2DPO - creamy CM in the morning. Crampy feeling in my lower abdomen throughout the day. Breasts still tender to touch.
3DPO - Breasts still very sore all over convincing myself that my nipples are tender but could literally be convincing! ! Ive prodded them that much I bet I've made them sore! Not much CM today, just felt a little damp throughout the morning. Had indigestion since about 3.30pm
4DPO - Breasts feeling painful to touch especially without a bra on, not much CM but what there has been has been creamy. Headache in the afternoon and a sore throat coming on? Cramping at 7pm lower abdomen


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi ladies great thread :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure what dpo I am so I'm going to go 1dpo as 1 day after positive opk. Here goes....

1dpo.. Cloudy milky cm.
2dpo.. Creamy CM throughout the day with a bit of EWCM (stretches about an inch almost)
Few little cramps on and off. Headache.
3dpo.. Sore throat, lotiony cm. headache. Few niggly cramps.
4dpo.. Few sharp stabby pains in uterus area, achey legs. Creamy cm.
5dpo.. Headache. Few little niggley cramps. Cm starting to dry up.
6dpo.. Feeling very irritated today. Headache. Cm fairly dry. Boobs a little tender.
7dpo.. VERY sharp pain around uterus area but only lasted couple of seconds, dull ache on and off all day, tender boobs, a gush of clear slippery cm a teeny bit stretchy but dtd last night so could be from that! BFN!
8dpo.. Tender boobs, keep getting a shooting pain in left nipple, dry cm, BFN. Got a VERY sharp pain through uterus area about 10pm, only lasted a second, then had pulsing twinges on the left side for a few mins, also had a random sharp pain on the left whilst falling asleep which woke me up.
9dpo. BFN. Watery cm when I woke up but quite dry since. A little gassy. Boobs still tender. Really hungry and really tired all day!
10dpo. BFN :( Watery cm but only inside. Boobs still feel tender but not as much. Random sharp twinge again that only lasted a millisecond but stopped me in my tracks and hurt! Then got a bit of cm which was watery with little white creamy spots in, wth?
11dpo. Stuffy blocked nose. BFN (sort of evap) two more BFNs in the afternoon. Very achey legs.Sharp twinge again in bed and then five mins of little twinges (pulsey) centre of uterus area) strangest dream about CM lol.
12dpo. 3 BFNs :blush: left nipple hurts and keep getting random shooting pain in it which has lasted all day, bit of watery CM in the morning. Just before bed I had some blood streaked EWCM.
13dpo. Boobs feel very tender this morning. Left nipple still hurts. BFN on an IC. Sex felt uncomfortable asthough my cervix was being hit! (Think this probably means af)
14dpo. BFN on a superdrug test so I'm feeling around 99percent positive that I'm out now :( boobs still tender, VERY emotional today, both AF signs :( Felt sick in the car. CM Very dry.
15dpo. BFN. Emotional. Cm dry. Boobs not as sore today.
16dpo. Very vivid dreams last night. Boobs not sore at all. Cm dry.[/QUOTE]


Bumping again.[/QUOTE]



Yeah so af got me :( I can't beleive I had all these symptoms and af got me, I've proved to myself that I'm crazy when it comes ttc! Symptom spot enough and I start to make myself get them! So in the future I will no longer be symptom spotting!


----------



## fairyy

Ya Monday come soon plz. But AF don't show your face.


----------



## Mangoes

Hi ladies! This is a cool thread! This is my third cycle for baby #1

1DPO - slightly crampy, dull aches in pelvis and slightly achy breasts (but that's normal around and after ovulation. I have a breakout from hell with no signs of stopping. I also had some bloating this morning.
2DPO - the cramping and aching is completely gone for the most part. Still twinges in my breasts and the ache is still hanging around. Cervical mucus is still super wet and annoying at this point because it feels as if I'm constantly aroused...and I'm not.
3DPO - still have acne everywhere, my face, my shoulders and dare I say it, my behind. I have a lot of creamy discharge, I had it at 2DPO, but I don't think it means much. Other than that, nothing much.


----------



## BABTTC123

WanaBaba said:


> Hi ladies great thread :thumbup: I'm not entirely sure what dpo I am so I'm going to go 1dpo as 1 day after positive opk. Here goes....
> 
> 1dpo.. Cloudy milky cm.
> 2dpo.. Creamy CM throughout the day with a bit of EWCM (stretches about an inch almost)
> Few little cramps on and off. Headache.
> 3dpo.. Sore throat, lotiony cm. headache. Few niggly cramps.
> 4dpo.. Few sharp stabby pains in uterus area, achey legs. Creamy cm.
> 5dpo.. Headache. Few little niggley cramps. Cm starting to dry up.
> 6dpo.. Feeling very irritated today. Headache. Cm fairly dry. Boobs a little tender.
> 7dpo.. VERY sharp pain around uterus area but only lasted couple of seconds, dull ache on and off all day, tender boobs, a gush of clear slippery cm a teeny bit stretchy but dtd last night so could be from that! BFN!
> 8dpo.. Tender boobs, keep getting a shooting pain in left nipple, dry cm, BFN. Got a VERY sharp pain through uterus area about 10pm, only lasted a second, then had pulsing twinges on the left side for a few mins, also had a random sharp pain on the left whilst falling asleep which woke me up.
> 9dpo. BFN. Watery cm when I woke up but quite dry since. A little gassy. Boobs still tender. Really hungry and really tired all day!
> 10dpo. BFN :( Watery cm but only inside. Boobs still feel tender but not as much. Random sharp twinge again that only lasted a millisecond but stopped me in my tracks and hurt! Then got a bit of cm which was watery with little white creamy spots in, wth?
> 11dpo. Stuffy blocked nose. BFN (sort of evap) two more BFNs in the afternoon. Very achey legs.Sharp twinge again in bed and then five mins of little twinges (pulsey) centre of uterus area) strangest dream about CM lol.
> 12dpo. 3 BFNs :blush: left nipple hurts and keep getting random shooting pain in it which has lasted all day, bit of watery CM in the morning. Just before bed I had some blood streaked EWCM.
> 13dpo. Boobs feel very tender this morning. Left nipple still hurts. BFN on an IC. Sex felt uncomfortable asthough my cervix was being hit! (Think this probably means af)
> 14dpo. BFN on a superdrug test so I'm feeling around 99percent positive that I'm out now :( boobs still tender, VERY emotional today, both AF signs :( Felt sick in the car. CM Very dry.
> 15dpo. BFN. Emotional. Cm dry. Boobs not as sore today.
> 16dpo. Very vivid dreams last night. Boobs not sore at all. Cm dry.

 
Bumping again.[/QUOTE]



Yeah so af got me :( I can't beleive I had all these symptoms and af got me, I've proved to myself that I'm crazy when it comes ttc! Symptom spot enough and I start to make myself get them! So in the future I will no longer be symptom spotting![/QUOTE]



We all do it! I am sorry that AF showed her ugly face though :( but that just means that you get more :sex: when you try again next month ;)


----------



## mmafro

mmafro said:


> 1-4dpo no symptoms
> 5 dpo- slight cramping
> 6dpo- 2 little episodes of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 7dpo- little bit of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 8dpo- creamy cm, left boon sore on top
> 9 dpo- left boob still sore, very tired, don't feel pregnant
> 10 dpo- bfn :( im probably out this month :( which really is a downer as dh is going for a his referral tomorrow to get snipped and im really against it :( cramping left side, extreme ewcm?? Very nauseous
> 11 dpo-very tired...slightly nauseous this evening..i feel like af is coming...thinking i am out this cycle
> 12 dpo- a lot of white creamy cm
> 13 dpo- creamy cm, cramping on right side, and lower back ache, gaggy, af due today or tomorrow :(
> 14 dpo- af has not arrived yet.. Cramping, nasty cold, bfn :(
> 15dpo - tired, af is late...testing tomorrow

16 dpo- faint but pink bfp!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh congratulations! !! Good to know that even if you don't feel pregnant its still possible xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im tina this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. I think I ovulated on cycle day 15 which would make today 2DPO. Here's my symptoms so far ill update daily! 

1DPO - creamy CM, noticed tender breasts in the evening. They're sore all over
2DPO - creamy CM in the morning. Crampy feeling in my lower abdomen throughout the day. Breasts still tender to touch.
3DPO - Breasts still very sore all over convincing myself that my nipples are tender but could literally be convincing! ! Ive prodded them that much I bet I've made them sore! Not much CM today, just felt a little damp throughout the morning. Had indigestion since about 3.30pm
4DPO - Breasts feeling painful to touch especially without a bra on, not much CM but what there has been has been creamy. Headache in the afternoon and a sore throat coming on? Cramping at 7pm lower abdomen
5DPO - sore breasts still and nipples are definitely painful today. No CM at all today. Noticed I've been for A LOT of wees today.
6DPO - had a bad nights sleep last night due to getting up lots to use the toilet. Woken up with a sore throat could be coming down with a cold?? not sure if I want to call it a "symptom". Yellow creamy CM (almost banana coloured! sorry TMI!) today and boobies still the same as the previous day.


----------



## mmafro

mmafro said:


> 1-4DPO no symptoms
> 5 DPO- Slight cramping
> 6DPO- 2 little episodes of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 7DPO- little bit of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 8DPO- creamy cm, left boon sore on top
> 9 DPO- left boob still sore, very tired, don't feel pregnant
> 10 DPO- BFN :( Im probably out this month :( which really is a downer as DH is going for a his referral tomorrow to get snipped and im really against it :( Cramping left side, extreme EWCM?? Very nauseous
> 11 DPO-very tired...slightly nauseous this evening..I feel like af is coming...thinking I am out this cycle
> 12 DPO- a lot of white creamy cm
> 13 DPO- creamy cm, cramping on right side, and lower back ache, gaggy, af due today or tomorrow :(
> 14 DPO- af has not arrived yet.. cramping, nasty cold, BFN :(
> 15DPO - tired, af is late...testing tomorrow


got my :bfp: at 16 DPO


----------



## mindylou

mmafro said:


> mmafro said:
> 
> 
> 1-4DPO no symptoms
> 5 DPO- Slight cramping
> 6DPO- 2 little episodes of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 7DPO- little bit of cramping, dont feel pregnant
> 8DPO- creamy cm, left boon sore on top
> 9 DPO- left boob still sore, very tired, don't feel pregnant
> 10 DPO- BFN :( Im probably out this month :( which really is a downer as DH is going for a his referral tomorrow to get snipped and im really against it :( Cramping left side, extreme EWCM?? Very nauseous
> 11 DPO-very tired...slightly nauseous this evening..I feel like af is coming...thinking I am out this cycle
> 12 DPO- a lot of white creamy cm
> 13 DPO- creamy cm, cramping on right side, and lower back ache, gaggy, af due today or tomorrow :(
> 14 DPO- af has not arrived yet.. cramping, nasty cold, BFN :(
> 15DPO - tired, af is late...testing tomorrow
> 
> 
> got my :bfp: at 16 DPOClick to expand...

Congrats!!


----------



## Alyk_1980

Congrats mmafro!!

I am having what I think are symptoms but I want a baby so bad so hope I am not just convincing myself they are real....

1 DPO - Sore bbs
2 DPO - Sore bbs, feel like they are swollen
3 DPO - Stabbing pain in left bb, so sharp it made me wince. Don't have much of an appetite at all which is not normal for me.
4 DPO - Hubby commented that bbs are definitely looking looking larger, slight lower back ache
5 DPO - Abd cramping on and off, sometimes a bit strong for a few seconds and also lower back ache. Bbs have hurt everyday since ovulation, nipples especially but underarm started hurting today. Felt a bit sick after eating breakfast......Have also been feeling dizzy and light headed today.

I know it seems early for all of these symptoms but I was pregnant in May which sadly ended in MC at 5+5 :cry: It was my first pregnancy and I was apprehensive about trying again right away but really want to start a family as I am 32 now. 

Last time I did feel like I knew almost immediately. Even when I got the BFN at 13 DPO I knew it was wrong. I had to go for a blood test because I live in the middle east and you have to have a health check for your visa. So I found out the results over the phone, and English definitely wasn't his first languauge so he said ''You make it good! - I mean Congratulations!!'' I cried from sheer happiness and had never felt so complete in my entire life. So needless to say the loss was devestating.

But I am now very hopeful for this month and hope that if I am, I have a very healthy 9 months ahead of me.

Good luck to all the ladies TTC. Heres to hoping this month is THE month


----------



## DragonflyWing

DragonflyWing said:


> Starting my list for the month :)
> 
> 1-4dpo- fatigue, some mild breast tenderness



5dpo- fatigue, mild breast tenderness, mild nausea.
6dpo- fatigue, mild nausea, headache.
7dpo- major fatigue, heartburn, nausea, vomiting in the morning.


----------



## BABTTC123

Tested this morning and got another bfn. I feel pregnant and have been having more symptoms.. I have been having what I think is similar to hot flashes, been very bipolar, my bb's have been sore off and on and well I just have this feeling that I am... But I had tested with a FRER and it still came up negative :(


----------



## murphy0690

BABTTC123 said:


> Tested this morning and got another bfn. I feel pregnant and have been having more symptoms.. I have been having what I think is similar to hot flashes, been very bipolar, my bb's have been sore off and on and well I just have this feeling that I am... But I had tested with a FRER and it still came up negative :(

When is/was the :witch: due?


----------



## BABTTC123

Going off my current cycle, anywhere from the 1st of the month to the 9th. But last month my af started around the 3rd and didn't leave until the 27th.. So I'm not entirely sure for this month but it has been long enough that it should have started by now..


----------



## jsmmom

1dpo: nothing
2dpo: cervix still wet and open
3dpo: watery cm
8dpo: cervix per soft feeling a little bit closed
10dpo: blood after intercourse (never happened before)
11dpo: no blood at all 
12dpo: cervix moving to the top seems to be closing slowly
13dpo: weird cm gooey 
15 dpo: suspected af 
16dpo: no af gooey discharge low temps thinking she was coming
17 dpo: still no af. took test negative
18 dpo: cervix high hard and very closed. negative test
19dpo: no af. negative test
20dpo: no af negative tests 
21dpo: no af supposed to be ending period today. negative tests. cervix so high i can't reach it.

hoping for a bfp soon...will update!


----------



## murphy0690

BABTTC123 said:


> Going off my current cycle, anywhere from the 1st of the month to the 9th. But last month my af started around the 3rd and didn't leave until the 27th.. So I'm not entirely sure for this month but it has been long enough that it should have started by now..

Oh wow. I would call the doctor.


----------



## BABTTC123

murphy0690 said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Going off my current cycle, anywhere from the 1st of the month to the 9th. But last month my af started around the 3rd and didn't leave until the 27th.. So I'm not entirely sure for this month but it has been long enough that it should have started by now..
> 
> Oh wow. I would call the doctor.Click to expand...

 
I don't have medical so I would have to wait until I get paid at the beginning of the month to go see my Dr. Plus I'm not sure if it would even be worth my money since I do have PCOS and my periods have been irregular again :/


----------



## MomWife

1-3dpo: nothing
4dpo: headache
5dpo: gassy, stabbing pain in left boob
6dpo: gassy
7dpo: nothing
8dpo: cramps, gassy, backache, fatigue
9dpo: nothing
10dpo: bloating, cramps, gassy, achy legs, backache, stabbing pain in left boob, fatigue, diarrhea, acne
11dpo: cramps, gassy
12dpo: bloating, gassy, sensitive, tender and tingling boobs
13dpo: bloating, gassy, sensitive boobs, sore/sensitive nipples, vivid dreams
14dpo: abdomen pain, achy legs, tender breasts, sensitive nipples, fatigue, decreased appetite
15dpo: emotional, tender and senistive nipples, decreased appetite
16dpo: tender and sensitive nipples, fatigue, headache, gassy, very little pink spotting only when I wiped, irritated, cramping, thinking af will show her face on the 28th.
17dpo: AF showed her face. This cycle was very different from my last 2 cycles. Maybe my cycles will be like this for now on!! I will just have to see next month!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im tina this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. I think I ovulated on cycle day 15 which would make today 7DPO. Here's my symptoms so far ill update daily! 

1DPO - creamy CM, noticed tender breasts in the evening. They're sore all over
2DPO - creamy CM in the morning. Crampy feeling in my lower abdomen throughout the day. Breasts still tender to touch.
3DPO - Breasts still very sore all over convincing myself that my nipples are tender but could literally be convincing! ! Ive prodded them that much I bet I've made them sore! Not much CM today, just felt a little damp throughout the morning. Had indigestion since about 3.30pm
4DPO - Breasts feeling painful to touch especially without a bra on, not much CM but what there has been has been creamy. Headache in the afternoon and a sore throat coming on? Cramping at 7pm lower abdomen
5DPO - sore breasts still and nipples are definitely painful today. No CM at all today. Noticed I've been for A LOT of wees today.
6DPO - had a bad nights sleep last night due to getting up lots to use the toilet. Woken up with a sore throat could be coming down with a cold?? not sure if I want to call it a "symptom". Yellow creamy CM (almost banana coloured! sorry TMI!) today and boobies still the same as the previous day.
7DPO - Yellow CM, boobs and nipples still painful to touch, migraine at 2pm :-( Tested this morning BFN


----------



## Kelly_11

OK ladies, I'll play...something to do to pass this painfully long two weeks!!!

1dpo: Little bit of creamy ewcm left and backache...sure it was from good O
2dpo: Bloating and cramps; still more CM than 'normal'
3dpo: The bloat continues
4dpo: Pressure and tingling twice, yes I counted :), in nips
5dpo: Pressure and a feeling of almost contraction like sensation in uterus, raised the first eyebrow to hmmmm...what's going on? Oh that and having to wake up 2 hours early to pee because of the fullness feeling
6dpo: More of the same from yesterday along with some mild cramping, which I don't even really like to call it cramping as it was just more of an annoying feeling than pain...hard to explain. Woke up at 4am to pee again.
7dpo: Round ligament pain while doing stretching?? What the? No EWCM today which I usually ALWAYS get a week after O. Think it has something to do with a surge in estrogen at this time. Eyebrow raised again...
8dpo: Hellllllllllllo fatigue. Haven't felt like this since, well, my last pregnancy. Had some bb pains and tenderness towards the afternoon/evening along with the most mild waves of nausea. Caved and tested with a dumb blue dye test. Thinking I have either a verrrrrrrrrrrry light positive or a really nasty evap which I know are quite common for blue dyes so not banking on this guy AT ALL!
9dpo: BFN in morning with blue dye fmu. Like stark white. Darn. Went to the store for other things so of course picked up pink dye FRER. Another negative with a barely there squinter...I'm talking the kind you have to stare at and then it starts to appear. :winkwink: Counting it as negative for now. Fatigue still going strong...very very mild headache and cramping.

Will keep updating daily. Pretty sure I will see a BFP in the next few days...hopefully tomorrow---but I am really thinking implantation was either 7 or 8dpo so I know it might take until 11dpo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Alyk_1980

1 DPO - Sore bbs
2 DPO - Sore bbs, feel like they are swollen
3 DPO - Stabbing pain in left bb, so sharp it made me wince. Don't have much of an appetite at all which is not normal for me.
4 DPO - Hubby commented that bbs are definitely looking looking larger, slight lower back ache
5 DPO - Abd cramping on and off, sometimes a bit strong for a few seconds and also lower back ache. Bbs have hurt everyday since ovulation, nipples especially but underarm started hurting today. Felt a bit sick after eating breakfast......Have also been feeling dizzy and light headed today.

**UPDATE**

6 DPO - Constipation and feeling a bit bloated.

7 DPO - Extreme gas, so bad my husband nearly had to leave the room. I was a little embarrassed because it wouldn't stop for hours. I even offered to sleep in the spare room it was so bad. My husband slept at the very edge of the bed as far away from the fart monster as possible, poor guy!! I truly felt bad but I think I eventually gassed myself to sleep.

Getting very tempted to test but really trying to hold out until AF is due. It is sooooo difficult though. I will put my will power to the test and see if I can hold out.


----------



## Kizzy1482

DPO Diary

2 dpo Cervix Is middle hight soft but firm like nose can fit tip of finger in and got white stretchy cm

5 dpo Cervix is soft and mushy and high and closed in the morning @ 8am
Cervix firm and mid way and open @ 1pm 

6dpo 2:30pm cervix low and swollen and open with a few cramps and nausea 

7dpo Cervix low and firm.
Had a feel of my cervix which is still swollen but also feels a bit firm, pressed cervix together to check cm and stretchy yellow tinged discharge with streaks of blood mixed in. Had a cup of tea this morning and was feeling sick afterwards which normally happens when I'm pregnant also been feeling really tired and hungry today too. 

8dpo Cervix feels swollen like a donut and can fit tip of finger inside it.
Position half way
Symptoms ~ dizziness and nausea.

9dpo Cervix is low and feels thin can still fit tip of finger inside cervix and also got a load of non breaking clear stretchy cm this evening.
Symptoms ~ dizziness, tiredness and hunger with a tiny bit of nausea this morning whilst out walking. Temperature 37.8 Celsius 

10dpo 07:35 am. Cervix soft like lips, high and wet tip of finger still fits in but not as much as yesterday. Still feel sick this morning as like yesterday and nipples feel pinchy.
Feels like I'm wet all time but nothing showing when I go toilet. 
Feel dizzy too and craving croissants.
Feel kinda confused today as well.
Feeling rather horny, and it's frustrating me lol bcoz my husband is working.
Wondering if to test or not yet so might go get a test.
17:05 been loo and checked my cm and it's slimy and white but some clear mucas in it too. 
Still feeling sickly and feeling like my body wants to hibernate.

11 dpo 11am soft cervix and high cm was stretchy and didn't break but not a lot of cm just a string of it 11:16am just gaged on a croissant and frew up.
23:00pm cervix low and soft like lips and stretchy clear and milky mucas unbreakable when stretched, breast feels like there both on fire around the nipples and very itchy skin 
00:41am temp is 38.2 Celsius 

12 dpo Not checking my cervix today bcoz I feel swollen down there tmi ano.
Symptoms 13:42 feel like I'm gonna burst I to tears and feel bloated and really depressed like I don't want do anything except sleep and be in silence, achy feeling in abdomen ad cramping. Temp 36.8 Celsius 15:40 pm feels like AF is coming and feeling really moist and wet cervical discharge too and milky.
Decided to check cm at 17:00pm. went loo and just touched my cervix it's that low I didn't need search for it and it's firm and closed and cm was like jelly and wobbly and stretchy white clear and a touch of yellow mixed together. 19:45pm temp 37.4 Celsius 

13dpo 07:45am couldn't reach cervix properly but when I did find it it was closed.
12:58 very bad cramping and feeling like AF is coming and moody as hell and feeling sick 
Symptoms -feeling sick, gassy and bloated tummy and craving a buttery mash potato with philidalphia cream cheese (yummy).
No sign of AF coming so we will have to wait for what tomorrow brings.

14 dpo day of the start of my period.
11:12am cervix soft and high, cramp in lower tummy and feel swollen and sore in vagina area. Constipated too. 13:00 felt damp so put a sanitary towel on but still no sign of AF even tho I've got cramping and pain.
16:37pm right bb hurting 
18:35pm cervix seems closed and firm and mid way still having cramps but no AF as arrived still. Looking good and will test Friday if still no show for AF.
21:36 temp 36.9 Celsius 

15dpo woke up with with a really bad headache. Still no sign that AF will arrive and my cm is stretchy but not too stretchy and milky colour. Cervix more high and closed.


----------



## Kelly_11

Kelly_11 said:


> OK ladies, I'll play...something to do to pass this painfully long two weeks!!!
> 
> [COLOR="Lime"]
> 1DPO: Bloating and cramps; still more CM than 'normal'
> 2DPO: The bloat continues and still more CM
> 3DPO: Pressure and tingling twice, yes I counted :), in nips
> 4DPO: Pressure and a feeling of almost contraction like sensation in uterus, raised the first eyebrow to hmmmm...what's going on? Oh that and having to wake up 2 hours early to pee because of the fullness feeling
> 5DPO: More of the same from yesterday along with some mild cramping, which I don't even really like to call it cramping as it was just more of an annoying feeling than pain...hard to explain. Woke up at 4am to pee again.
> 6DPO: Round ligament pain while doing stretching?? What the? No EWCM today which I usually ALWAYS get a week after O. Think it has something to do with a surge in estrogen at this time. Eyebrow raised again...
> 7DPO: Hellllllllllllo fatigue. Haven't felt like this since, well, my last pregnancy. Had some bb pains and tenderness towards the afternoon/evening along with the most mild waves of nausea. Caved and tested with a dumb blue dye test. Thinking I have either a verrrrrrrrrrrry light positive or a really nasty evap which I know are quite common for blue dyes so not banking on this guy AT ALL! (turned out to be a nasty evap)
> 8DPO: BFN in morning with blue dye fmu. Like stark white. Darn. Went to the store for other things so of course picked up pink dye FRER. Another negative with a barely there squinter...I'm talking the kind you have to stare at and then it starts to appear. :winkwink: Counting it as negative for now. Fatigue still going strong...very very mild headache and cramping.
> 9DPO: BFP!!!!!!!! Very light but very there FRER, especially when compared to yesterdays BFN! Nausea picking up today...had insomnia last night. No more cramping today yet but still feeling bloated. Symptoms are much more pronounced at night. Headache is starting to come on now which I got with both of my previous pregnancies. Bb's less sore today so far and a tad more energy than the past couple of days. Oh and I almost forgot that the past 3 days I have been getting flushed in the face a lot.
> 10DPO:Another BFP. FMU was lighter than my test from yesterday with SMU which made me nearly freak out! Ok, who am I kidding, not nearly, I did! Been there done that before and it's NO fun. Couldn't stand it and took another one with 3 hour hold SMU and it was MUCH darker than yesterday's. Whew. Just goes to show to make sure to compare apples to apples. If you're going to test with SMU do it the same everyday (especially this early on). Nausea in full force this morning before I ate and then again after. Bbs grew a cup size overnight (not really, but man they are big---not really, but for me and the dh they seem huge! :) Flushed face again and the first time I've felt some stronger cramping today. Cozy on in there little fella! Face looks smooth and no pms zits on my jaw/mouth area---which for 4 days before AF is due is crazy.


 



Attached Files:







20130925_084801-1_opt.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 90


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats to every one who has gotten a BFP recently!!! :D 
For everyone else, I hope you get yours soon! 

I am going to assume that I didn't ovulate this cycle because of how messed up my body has been lately but I will rejoin later when I actually get AF and start taking some fertility meds!!


----------



## jenmcn1

I'm about 6-7 dpo (not 100%) and I have frequent urinationm and twinges, breasts feel fuller, I have a cold, and my cervix is closed and high. I would be surprised if I was pregnant...but we will see...testing on Saturday!!! Im usually a POAS-holic...but since I don't feel that my chances are that high, I'm not so keen on poas right now. lol!


----------



## angelbump

Hi ladies, i love this post. Its a great stalk hehe :)

Im not tracking or anything but came off last af on 6th sep And have been having unprotected since then and up until yesterday so theres hope :)

Symptoms have been: 
1) fatigue, like exhaustion but has started to shift a bit now.
2) burning sensation in tummy right in the middle and sort of feels like heartburn every now and again.
3) Cramping as if AF is on way but much milder.
4) Washing machine feeling in belly, like an anxious swirly feeling.
5) Nausia on and off and aversions to certain smells and foods, although i get that when af is due.
6) Insanely bloated, like worse than second trimesters!! Its ridiculous.
7) Headache and feeling alot warmer alot of the time.
8) Very sore nipples which have since died down. My nipples NEVER hurt like that before, my boobs usually ache when AF is due but never my poor nippies!

I also had a really bad case of UTI mid month which is rare for me and have had achey legs which could be from NOT going to the gym due to said illness for a week.

I have tested on cheapies and nothing so far...AF is due sort of any day so holding out until very end of this month and if still not here i will test but my god the self control needed to not test is exhausting enough as it is!!

Whats it sounding like ladies? Anyone similar to me? 
Will kepp updated :) Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Earthsangel

Ok...here we go! I use two different calendars and they are 2days apart. So, I'm actually going by both of them with respect to potential O dates ( I didn't temp until later). In actuality, starting with 3dpo, you can subtract 2days for the alternate DPO calculation.

1-2dpo: nothing to speak of
3dpo/1dpo: lower back ache and some light indigestion 
4dpo: frequent urination. Unable to locate cervix. Tingling in right nipple...just the right one. Tingling/light cramping in lower abdomen, lasted only a few seconds. Light nausea after taking my prenatal vitamin.
5dpo: 97.3...decided to start temping today, just to see what's going on (will try and upload my chart). Dull ache in lower abdomen and in my bottom(if that makes any sense).
6dpo: 97.7...intermittent nausea in the evening. Very sore BB's, nipples specifically.
7dpo: 97.9...very tired. Feels like AF is on the way for sure. More dull aches in lower abdomen.
8dpo: 98.2...nauseous in the a.m. Kept feeling like I was going to vomit while drinking my Starbucks coffee. (I'm going to continue to drink until I get my pink...lol).
9dpo: tired
10dpo: feels like AF is coming. Crazy vivid dream. It woke me up out of my sleep and scared my OH. Extremely dry face. BFN.
11dpo: 98.1...bouts of nausea throughout the day.
12dpo: 98.2...dry face again. BFN
13dpo/11dpo: 98.1...brief cramping on right side
14dpo/12dpo: 98.4...nauseous and bloated
15dpo/13dpo: 98.1...felt like AF started overnight but it hadn't. Feels wet down there, which makes me run to the bathroom constantly, but nothing. BBs starting to ache.

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/486018/


----------



## asmcsm

lol that's my chart from last month, i just posted it in FF


----------



## mindylou

Earthsangel said:
 

> Ok...here we go! I use two different calendars and they are 2days apart. So, I'm actually going by both of them with respect to potential O dates ( I didn't temp until later). In actuality, starting with 3dpo, you can subtract 2days for the alternate DPO calculation.
> 
> 1-2dpo: nothing to speak of
> 3dpo/1dpo: lower back ache and some light indigestion
> 4dpo: frequent urination. Unable to locate cervix. Tingling in right nipple...just the right one. Tingling/light cramping in lower abdomen, lasted only a few seconds. Light nausea after taking my prenatal vitamin.
> 5dpo: 97.3...decided to start temping today, just to see what's going on (will try and upload my chart). Dull ache in lower abdomen and in my bottom(if that makes any sense).
> 6dpo: 97.7...intermittent nausea in the evening. Very sore BB's, nipples specifically.
> 7dpo: 97.9...very tired. Feels like AF is on the way for sure. More dull aches in lower abdomen.
> 8dpo: 98.2...nauseous in the a.m. Kept feeling like I was going to vomit while drinking my Starbucks coffee. (I'm going to continue to drink until I get my pink...lol).
> 9dpo: tired
> 10dpo: feels like AF is coming. Crazy vivid dream. It woke me up out of my sleep and scared my OH. Extremely dry face. BFN.
> 11dpo: 98.1...bouts of nausea throughout the day.
> 12dpo: 98.2...dry face again. BFN
> 13dpo/11dpo: 98.1...brief cramping on right side
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chartgraph_module.php?d=2013-08-23

this is my chart? something must be happening with FF.


----------



## asmcsm

how weird! Apparently it's showing everyone their own chart!


----------



## Earthsangel

asmcsm said:


> how weird! Apparently it's showing everyone their own chart!

I was wondering what was going on...I know for sure that I'm seeing my own chart..lol...I'm going to take it down and reload it.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm still seeing mine


----------



## Earthsangel

asmcsm said:


> I'm still seeing mine

I took it off until I can figure out what's going on. Sorry ladies!


----------



## asmcsm

So strange! I wonder why it was doing that


----------



## mindylou

mindylou said:


> Hello! Since I saw a rise in temps today I thought I'd start a dpo symptom list. :)
> 
> I had 2 LH surges on my OPKs so I have 2 DPO counts because I don't know when I ovulated.
> 
> -3 to -2: bd daily
> -1: + opk that turned neg later in the day, w cm, h cp, bd
> O: nothing
> 1 DPO: 97.70F(started charting temps), - opk, bd,
> 2 DPO: 98.05F
> 3 DPO: 98.16F, + opk (wth?), bd
> 4 DPO: 98.31F, + opk, c cm, h cp, bd -From here on numbers in () are counting dpo after my 2nd LH surge
> 5 (O?) DPO: 98.38F, - opk, bd, feeling a little naucious but could be overthinking
> 6 (1) DPO: 98.57F, vivd dreams and some twinges but not incrediably noticible
> 7 (2) DPO: 98.86F, - OPK, BFN, c cm, vivid dreams and odd feeling in stomach, extremely hot! (and I'm always cold!!)
> 8 (3)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, woke up chilly, severe bloating and pain/cramping (OMG ouch!)
> 9 (4)DPO: 98.62F, C CM, headache, chapped lips, dry skin, acne, Bad Mood, No Energy, BFN
> 10 (5)DPO: 98.51F, S CM, chapped lips, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne
> 11 (6)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, LM CP, frequent urination, dry skin, acne, BFN
> 12 (7)DPO: 98.63F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, constipation, heartburn, dry skin, acne
> 13 (8)DPO: 98.20F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne, twinges, spotting, minor cramping (implantation??)
> 
> 
> ((I took mucinex 12 hour every day until CD 24. Also taking prenatals with DHA and using preseed and softcups around ovulation days.))

Spotting today... but VERY unusual compared to my typical period. I usually don't have any AF symptoms until the second I get it and then GUSH (sorry tmi). Today I felt a very faint feeling, not even painful, all day. Then right before dinner time I saw a small amount of spotting and the cramping increased but not as much as usual. SO... this could be implantation from my second LH surge OR wicked AF trying to get my hopes up.

Can anyone relate with my chart? What a wacky cycle! :wacko:

(sorry for the cross-post)


----------



## SRTBaby

Here is mine
1 DPO - Nausea, cramps and fatigue
2 DPO - Nausea, bloating and fatigue


----------



## Katiepie

Hi ladies, 

This is cycle umpteen! Ok so had a +opk Friday , dh and I bd x 2 that day, then + opk sat! bad x 2 that day too, lucky him! :) I had some pain left sided on Friday, then right sided sat night which was more my usual o pain.
Neg opk Sunday. 

I have had creamy cm and cramps since Saturday night, with intermittent heart burn. 
So I am currently day 5 po. This tww is long! 

Fingers crossed it's this month... It's been a long few months, and every time I think we have done it... We'll we didn't! 

But I've never had cramps that have lasted this long before. 

Lots of baby dust!!!:dust:


----------



## Katiepie

mindylou said:


> mindylou said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Since I saw a rise in temps today I thought I'd start a dpo symptom list. :)
> 
> I had 2 LH surges on my OPKs so I have 2 DPO counts because I don't know when I ovulated.
> 
> -3 to -2: bd daily
> -1: + opk that turned neg later in the day, w cm, h cp, bd
> O: nothing
> 1 DPO: 97.70F(started charting temps), - opk, bd,
> 2 DPO: 98.05F
> 3 DPO: 98.16F, + opk (wth?), bd
> 4 DPO: 98.31F, + opk, c cm, h cp, bd -From here on numbers in () are counting dpo after my 2nd LH surge
> 5 (O?) DPO: 98.38F, - opk, bd, feeling a little naucious but could be overthinking
> 6 (1) DPO: 98.57F, vivd dreams and some twinges but not incrediably noticible
> 7 (2) DPO: 98.86F, - OPK, BFN, c cm, vivid dreams and odd feeling in stomach, extremely hot! (and I'm always cold!!)
> 8 (3)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, woke up chilly, severe bloating and pain/cramping (OMG ouch!)
> 9 (4)DPO: 98.62F, C CM, headache, chapped lips, dry skin, acne, Bad Mood, No Energy, BFN
> 10 (5)DPO: 98.51F, S CM, chapped lips, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne
> 11 (6)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, LM CP, frequent urination, dry skin, acne, BFN
> 12 (7)DPO: 98.63F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, constipation, heartburn, dry skin, acne
> 13 (8)DPO: 98.20F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne, twinges, spotting, minor cramping (implantation??)
> 
> 
> ((I took mucinex 12 hour every day until CD 24. Also taking prenatals with DHA and using preseed and softcups around ovulation days.))
> 
> Spotting today... but VERY unusual compared to my typical period. I usually don't have any AF symptoms until the second I get it and then GUSH (sorry tmi). Today I felt a very faint feeling, not even painful, all day. Then right before dinner time I saw a small amount of spotting and the cramping increased but not as much as usual. SO... this could be implantation from my second LH surge OR wicked AF trying to get my hopes up.
> 
> Can anyone relate with my chart? What a wacky cycle! :wacko:
> 
> (sorry for the cross-post)Click to expand...

Seriously, no wonder you are confused by that! Good luck! And fingers crossed! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im tina this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. FF tells me I ovulated on cycle day 16 which would make today 8DPO. Here's my symptoms so far ill update daily! 

Ovulation day - creamy CM, noticed tender breasts in the evening. They're sore all over
1DPO - creamy CM in the morning. Crampy feeling in my lower abdomen throughout the day. Breasts still tender to touch.
2DPO - Breasts still very sore all over convincing myself that my nipples are tender but could literally be convincing! ! Ive prodded them that much I bet I've made them sore! Not much CM today, just felt a little damp throughout the morning. Had indigestion since about 3.30pm
3DPO - Breasts feeling painful to touch especially without a bra on, not much CM but what there has been has been creamy. Headache in the afternoon and a sore throat coming on? Cramping at 7pm lower abdomen
4DPO - sore breasts still and nipples are definitely painful today. No CM at all today. Noticed I've been for A LOT of wees today.
5DPO - had a bad nights sleep last night due to getting up lots to use the toilet. Woken up with a sore throat could be coming down with a cold?? not sure if I want to call it a "symptom". Yellow creamy CM (almost banana coloured! sorry TMI!) today and boobies still the same as the previous day.
6DPO - Yellow CM, boobs and nipples still painful to touch, migraine at 2pm Tested this morning BFN
7DPO - Temp still rising, boobs and nipples still painful, no CM today just felt "damp".. IYKWIM. Tested with a clear blue BFN
8DPO - Temp higher again, nipples even more sore today if that's possible! no CM as yet.
9DPO - Temps still high.. only symptom sore boobs and nipples. Did a clearblue with FMU BFN. Nausea early evening. Eyelids are heavy its only 6pm

Here's my chart.. watcha think girls?? 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/chart11_zps5c21a464.png​


----------



## mindylou

mindylou said:


> mindylou said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Since I saw a rise in temps today I thought I'd start a dpo symptom list. :)
> 
> I had 2 LH surges on my OPKs so I have 2 DPO counts because I don't know when I ovulated.
> 
> -3 to -2: bd daily
> -1: + opk that turned neg later in the day, w cm, h cp, bd
> O: nothing
> 1 DPO: 97.70F(started charting temps), - opk, bd,
> 2 DPO: 98.05F
> 3 DPO: 98.16F, + opk (wth?), bd
> 4 DPO: 98.31F, + opk, c cm, h cp, bd -From here on numbers in () are counting dpo after my 2nd LH surge
> 5 (O?) DPO: 98.38F, - opk, bd, feeling a little naucious but could be overthinking
> 6 (1) DPO: 98.57F, vivd dreams and some twinges but not incrediably noticible
> 7 (2) DPO: 98.86F, - OPK, BFN, c cm, vivid dreams and odd feeling in stomach, extremely hot! (and I'm always cold!!)
> 8 (3)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, woke up chilly, severe bloating and pain/cramping (OMG ouch!)
> 9 (4)DPO: 98.62F, C CM, headache, chapped lips, dry skin, acne, Bad Mood, No Energy, BFN
> 10 (5)DPO: 98.51F, S CM, chapped lips, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne
> 11 (6)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, LM CP, frequent urination, dry skin, acne, BFN
> 12 (7)DPO: 98.63F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, constipation, heartburn, dry skin, acne
> 13 (8)DPO: 98.20F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne, twinges, spotting, minor cramping (implantation??)
> 
> 
> ((I took mucinex 12 hour every day until CD 24. Also taking prenatals with DHA and using preseed and softcups around ovulation days.))
> 
> 
> 
> Spotting today... but VERY unusual compared to my typical period. I usually don't have any AF symptoms until the second I get it and then GUSH (sorry tmi). Today I felt a very faint feeling, not even painful, all day. Then right before dinner time I saw a small amount of spotting and the cramping increased but not as much as usual. SO... this could be implantation from my second LH surge OR wicked AF trying to get my hopes up.
> 
> Can anyone relate with my chart? What a wacky cycle! :wacko:
> 
> (sorry for the cross-post)Click to expand...

I'm out! AF is def here! :(


----------



## murphy0690

Oh man it has been a busy week! So last week I posted that I got a faint bfp, and I am only testing once a week and todays looked more faint! Im not sure if its cause I have been super thirsty and drank more before doing my test this morning or if it means my :bfp: is gonna end up being a chemical. 

That being said, I am staying optimistic since I have been having mild cramping and pinching this week along with fatigue like I have never felt before. 

Quick question for those of you that got a :bfp: or already have your first. ..did any of you have a ridiculous amount of cwcm? Like lotion thick with a bit of stretch to it? I am normally dry the week before my flow but yesterday and today there is so much im constantly running to the bathroom because I feel so wet its as if I wet myself or af showed but then its just tons of cm

good sign or bad sign?


----------



## Earthsangel

Earthsangel said:


> Ok...here we go! I use two different calendars and they are 2days apart. So, I'm actually going by both of them with respect to potential O dates ( I didn't temp until later). In actuality, starting with 3dpo, you can subtract 2days for the alternate DPO calculation.
> 
> 1-2dpo: nothing to speak of
> 3dpo/1dpo: lower back ache and some light indigestion
> 4dpo: frequent urination. Unable to locate cervix. Tingling in right nipple...just the right one. Tingling/light cramping in lower abdomen, lasted only a few seconds. Light nausea after taking my prenatal vitamin.
> 5dpo: 97.3...decided to start temping today, just to see what's going on (will try and upload my chart). Dull ache in lower abdomen and in my bottom(if that makes any sense).
> 6dpo: 97.7...intermittent nausea in the evening. Very sore BB's, nipples specifically.
> 7dpo: 97.9...very tired. Feels like AF is on the way for sure. More dull aches in lower abdomen.
> 8dpo: 98.2...nauseous in the a.m. Kept feeling like I was going to vomit while drinking my Starbucks coffee. (I'm going to continue to drink until I get my pink...lol).
> 9dpo: tired
> 10dpo: feels like AF is coming. Crazy vivid dream. It woke me up out of my sleep and scared my OH. Extremely dry face. BFN.
> 11dpo: 98.1...bouts of nausea throughout the day.
> 12dpo: 98.2...dry face again. BFN
> 13dpo/11dpo: 98.1...brief cramping on right side

14dpo/12dpo: 98.4...felt like I was getting a cold this morning, but feeling went away. Very bloated feeling. Some nausea throughout the day. BFN.

Keeping my FXed that the :witch: doesn't rear her ugly head.


----------



## Kelly_11

murphy0690 said:


> Oh man it has been a busy week! So last week I posted that I got a faint bfp, and I am only testing once a week and todays looked more faint! Im not sure if its cause I have been super thirsty and drank more before doing my test this morning or if it means my :bfp: is gonna end up being a chemical.
> 
> That being said, I am staying optimistic since I have been having mild cramping and pinching this week along with fatigue like I have never felt before.
> 
> Quick question for those of you that got a :bfp: or already have your first. ..did any of you have a ridiculous amount of cwcm? Like lotion thick with a bit of stretch to it? I am normally dry the week before my flow but yesterday and today there is so much im constantly running to the bathroom because I feel so wet its as if I wet myself or af showed but then its just tons of cm
> 
> good sign or bad sign?

Hey hun, try not to worry too much! Did you happen to use the same test? Because that would be my first thought that if you used a different brand it could possibly be less sensitive than your first one? And how dark was your first BFP? Someone reminded me today that it takes up to 72 hours for counts to double and if your first test read a SUPER low number then perhaps why it's still not really dark. What dpo are you? Oh and as for the CM...I have A TON of it right now. I remember that from my last pregnancy too.


----------



## SRTBaby

3 DPO - Nausea, clear watery discharge (tmi), 

Yes, vivid dreams- not liking this part.


----------



## BABTTC123

murphy0690 said:


> Oh man it has been a busy week! So last week I posted that I got a faint bfp, and I am only testing once a week and todays looked more faint! Im not sure if its cause I have been super thirsty and drank more before doing my test this morning or if it means my :bfp: is gonna end up being a chemical.
> 
> That being said, I am staying optimistic since I have been having mild cramping and pinching this week along with fatigue like I have never felt before.
> 
> Quick question for those of you that got a :bfp: or already have your first. ..did any of you have a ridiculous amount of cwcm? Like lotion thick with a bit of stretch to it? I am normally dry the week before my flow but yesterday and today there is so much im constantly running to the bathroom because I feel so wet its as if I wet myself or af showed but then its just tons of cm
> 
> good sign or bad sign?

 
I've been stalking this forum a bit still... Lol anyways, I have been getting the same cm! Like, it is watery I guess and has been making my panties feel wet, but when I check it is the lotion like cm yet is a bit different because it stretches a little. Usually if AF was just running behind I would have the super sticky cm. My last test was a bfn this morning. Not expecting a miracle still :/


----------



## Katiepie

mindylou said:


> mindylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mindylou said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Since I saw a rise in temps today I thought I'd start a dpo symptom list. :)
> 
> I had 2 LH surges on my OPKs so I have 2 DPO counts because I don't know when I ovulated.
> 
> -3 to -2: bd daily
> -1: + opk that turned neg later in the day, w cm, h cp, bd
> O: nothing
> 1 DPO: 97.70F(started charting temps), - opk, bd,
> 2 DPO: 98.05F
> 3 DPO: 98.16F, + opk (wth?), bd
> 4 DPO: 98.31F, + opk, c cm, h cp, bd -From here on numbers in () are counting dpo after my 2nd LH surge
> 5 (O?) DPO: 98.38F, - opk, bd, feeling a little naucious but could be overthinking
> 6 (1) DPO: 98.57F, vivd dreams and some twinges but not incrediably noticible
> 7 (2) DPO: 98.86F, - OPK, BFN, c cm, vivid dreams and odd feeling in stomach, extremely hot! (and I'm always cold!!)
> 8 (3)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, woke up chilly, severe bloating and pain/cramping (OMG ouch!)
> 9 (4)DPO: 98.62F, C CM, headache, chapped lips, dry skin, acne, Bad Mood, No Energy, BFN
> 10 (5)DPO: 98.51F, S CM, chapped lips, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne
> 11 (6)DPO: 98.21F, EWCM, LM CP, frequent urination, dry skin, acne, BFN
> 12 (7)DPO: 98.63F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, constipation, heartburn, dry skin, acne
> 13 (8)DPO: 98.20F, Dry CM, vivid dreams, dry skin, acne, twinges, spotting, minor cramping (implantation??)
> 
> 
> ((I took mucinex 12 hour every day until CD 24. Also taking prenatals with DHA and using preseed and softcups around ovulation days.))
> 
> 
> 
> Spotting today... but VERY unusual compared to my typical period. I usually don't have any AF symptoms until the second I get it and then GUSH (sorry tmi). Today I felt a very faint feeling, not even painful, all day. Then right before dinner time I saw a small amount of spotting and the cramping increased but not as much as usual. SO... this could be implantation from my second LH surge OR wicked AF trying to get my hopes up.
> 
> Can anyone relate with my chart? What a wacky cycle! :wacko:
> 
> (sorry for the cross-post)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm out! AF is def here! :(Click to expand...

:( sorry to hear that. Next time for sure! :winkwink:


----------



## Donna79x

Hi Ladies,

Please help before I go completely nutty! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/rain.gif We have not been actively trying but this month something is different - very different.

I have been pregnant before and therefore have a 5 year old daughter.

Around 4/5 DPO I started to feel very tired
5 DPO to now - sore boobs, more so very sore nipples

8-10 DPO cramping in lower tummy...more pelvic but central...like pulling tugging. Back aching

9-11dpo very light spotting or pink when wiped (sorry TMI) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/bfn2.gif. Symptoms continue

10po - went mad and tested - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/bfn2.gif, even madder and paid 50 quid for a HCG blood test - <2. 

11dpo - symptoms continue, so tired, BF checked cervix closed and high. Felt sick in the morning when I woke until I ate. Very wet and felt different when we DTD. Lots more weeeeing

12dpo - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/bfn2.gif but boobs are killing and feel like I have an orange resting on my bladder, very very bloated and hurts when I breath in. Ribs ache. Lots of CM. Cervix high and closed. In bed at 8pm and asleep. Woke at 1am for 3 hrs just starring into space. Lots of weeing but no pain or anything.

13 dpo (TODAY) - symptoms continue and https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/bfn2.gif on CBD and early cheapie using FMU. So tired. Lots of CM

Af due this Sat/Sun

*PLEASE, PLEASE BE HONEST WITH ME LADIES....WHAT DO YOU THINK ?* Thank you so much....https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/kiss1.gif

Hoping for https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/bfp2.gifhttps://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/af.gifhttps://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/images/smilies/af.gif


----------



## Kezzybear

What was the result of your blood test? Sounds positive. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Donna79x

Hi Kezzybear,

At 10/11 DPO (feel I'm 1 day out) the HCG was less than 2....when they called the next day they said it was too early to tell if I feel I implanted on 8-9 which is when I had strange cramps and few spots of red blood and pink, then it was too early to detect HCG.

But I really don't know.

I have lots of CM right now and my boobs are more veiny and have white spots around nipple which are I dont normally have but noticed over last few days but more so right now. Sorry for TMI

Got dr appt at 3pm today cos if I aint pregnant something is wrong with me. So tired it's unreal.

xxx


----------



## Kezzybear

That all sounds positive Hun, good luck! Hopefully another blood test in a few days might give you the answer! Fxd for you x


----------



## Donna79x

Not sure I am going to pay out another £50! lol eeeek I will keep testing as long as AF stays at bay xxx


----------



## nleila

Hi all, 

I first posted on page 145. That was our first month of trying. AF came - EARLY TO BOOT. So upsetting. 

Anyway, I know others have tried way longer than 2 months so I will not complain 

So I didn't spend money on OPKs this time round. And I didn't chart either. But I did have EWCM a few days ago so I figure I O'd on CD 16, which was 24/09. We did the BD every 2 days starting CD 11. So I think we're good. 

Sooooo....
1 DPO (25/09): nothing!
2 DPO (26/09): nothing!
3 DPO (27/09): nothing!

Well that's it really lol. Will add more as I go along. 


Cheers!


----------



## asmcsm

7th cycle TTC, 4th cycle since miscarriage

1DPO-bloated, backache, thrush
2DPO-gassy, diarrhea, backache, thrush
3DPO-gassy, achy legs, thrush
4DPO-gassy, pulling and pinching feeling
5DPO-gassy, nauseous, diarrhea, backache, pinching on left side


----------



## DragonflyWing

DragonflyWing said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Starting my list for the month :)
> 
> 1-4dpo- fatigue, some mild breast tenderness
> 
> 5dpo- fatigue, mild breast tenderness, mild nausea.
> 6dpo- fatigue, mild nausea, headache.
> 7dpo- major fatigue, heartburn, nausea, vomiting in the morning.Click to expand...

8dpo- AF got me :(


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im tina this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. FF tells me I ovulated on cycle day 16 which would make today 9DPO. Here's my symptoms so far ill update daily! 

Ovulation day - creamy CM, noticed tender breasts in the evening. They're sore all over
1DPO - creamy CM in the morning. Crampy feeling in my lower abdomen throughout the day. Breasts still tender to touch.
2DPO - Breasts still very sore all over convincing myself that my nipples are tender but could literally be convincing! ! Ive prodded them that much I bet I've made them sore! Not much CM today, just felt a little damp throughout the morning. Had indigestion since about 3.30pm
3DPO - Breasts feeling painful to touch especially without a bra on, not much CM but what there has been has been creamy. Headache in the afternoon and a sore throat coming on? Cramping at 7pm lower abdomen
4DPO - sore breasts still and nipples are definitely painful today. No CM at all today. Noticed I've been for A LOT of wees today.
5DPO - had a bad nights sleep last night due to getting up lots to use the toilet. Woken up with a sore throat could be coming down with a cold?? not sure if I want to call it a "symptom". Yellow creamy CM (almost banana coloured! sorry TMI!) today and boobies still the same as the previous day.
6DPO - Yellow CM, boobs and nipples still painful to touch, migraine at 2pm Tested this morning BFN
7DPO - Temp still rising, boobs and nipples still painful, no CM today just felt "damp".. IYKWIM. Tested with a clear blue BFN
8DPO - Temp higher again, nipples even more sore today if that's possible! no CM as yet.
9DPO - Temps still high.. only symptom sore boobs and nipples. Did a clearblue with FMU BFN. Nausea early evening. Feeling very tired, like I could just fall asleep anywhere. Nipples full of little bumps


----------



## Wizz

Hey Ladies,

Here goes....
AF ended 9/9/13
BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
DPO 1 - Nothing
DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
DPO 3 - Creamy CM
DPO 4 - Cramps
DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.

Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Wizz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here goes....
> AF ended 9/9/13
> BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
> Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
> DPO 1 - Nothing
> DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
> DPO 3 - Creamy CM
> DPO 4 - Cramps
> DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
> DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
> DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
> DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
> DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
> DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.
> 
> Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!


Congrats!! It is reassuring to see when people don't have a bunch of the common pregnancy symptoms and still land a bfp :) 
Are you 10 DPO or 11 DPO today??


----------



## Wizz

BABTTC123 said:


> Wizz said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here goes....
> AF ended 9/9/13
> BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
> Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
> DPO 1 - Nothing
> DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
> DPO 3 - Creamy CM
> DPO 4 - Cramps
> DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
> DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
> DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
> DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
> DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
> DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.
> 
> Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats!! It is reassuring to see when people don't have a bunch of the common pregnancy symptoms and still land a bfp :)
> Are you 10 DPO or 11 DPO today??Click to expand...

Thank you so much BBTTC123 :happydance: 

Yeah i'm 10DPO today x


----------



## Earthsangel

Wizz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here goes....
> AF ended 9/9/13
> BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
> Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
> DPO 1 - Nothing
> DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
> DPO 3 - Creamy CM
> DPO 4 - Cramps
> DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
> DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
> DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
> DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
> DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
> DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.
> 
> Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!

Congratulations!!! H & H 9 months


----------



## Wizz

Earthsangel said:


> Wizz said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here goes....
> AF ended 9/9/13
> BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
> Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
> DPO 1 - Nothing
> DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
> DPO 3 - Creamy CM
> DPO 4 - Cramps
> DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
> DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
> DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
> DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
> DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
> DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.
> 
> Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! H & H 9 monthsClick to expand...

Thank you Earthsangel xxx


----------



## Earthsangel

Earthsangel said:


> Ok...here we go! I use two different calendars and they are 2days apart. So, I'm actually going by both of them with respect to potential O dates ( I didn't temp until later). In actuality, starting with 3dpo, you can subtract 2days for the alternate DPO calculation.
> 
> 1-2dpo: nothing to speak of
> 3dpo/1dpo: lower back ache and some light indigestion
> 4dpo: frequent urination. Unable to locate cervix. Tingling in right nipple...just the right one. Tingling/light cramping in lower abdomen, lasted only a few seconds. Light nausea after taking my prenatal vitamin.
> 5dpo: 97.3...decided to start temping today, just to see what's going on (will try and upload my chart). Dull ache in lower abdomen and in my bottom(if that makes any sense).
> 6dpo: 97.7...intermittent nausea in the evening. Very sore BB's, nipples specifically.
> 7dpo: 97.9...very tired. Feels like AF is on the way for sure. More dull aches in lower abdomen.
> 8dpo: 98.2...nauseous in the a.m. Kept feeling like I was going to vomit while drinking my Starbucks coffee. (I'm going to continue to drink until I get my pink...lol).
> 9dpo: tired
> 10dpo: feels like AF is coming. Crazy vivid dream. It woke me up out of my sleep and scared my OH. Extremely dry face. BFN.
> 11dpo: 98.1...bouts of nausea throughout the day.
> 12dpo: 98.2...dry face again. BFN
> 13dpo/11dpo: 98.1...brief cramping on right side
> 14dpo/12dpo: 98.4...nauseous and bloated
> 15dpo/13dpo: 98.1...felt like AF started overnight but it hadn't. Feels wet down there, which makes me run to the bathroom constantly, but nothing. BBs starting to ache.
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/486018/


Updated...original #1593


----------



## MomWife

Wizz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here goes....
> AF ended 9/9/13
> BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
> Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
> DPO 1 - Nothing
> DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
> DPO 3 - Creamy CM
> DPO 4 - Cramps
> DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
> DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
> DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
> DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
> DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
> DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.
> 
> Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!


Congrats! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!:hugs:


----------



## Katiepie

Wizz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here goes....
> AF ended 9/9/13
> BD'd everyday 13th- 17th
> Ovulated 17th(confirmed by temping and charting)
> DPO 1 - Nothing
> DPO 2 - Creamy CM,Fatigue,dizziness and headache
> DPO 3 - Creamy CM
> DPO 4 - Cramps
> DPO 5 - Creamy CM,cravings,dizziness
> DPO 6 - Creamy CM,tired and cranky
> DPO 7 - Creamy CM,cramps and sharp pain in my left ovary
> DPO 8 - Creamy CM and dull cramps
> DPO 9 - Sticky CM, feeling achey,cramps and hot flashes
> DPO 10 -Bubbly tummy,cramps.
> 
> Confirmed BFP today!!!!!!



So exciting! Congratulations! Xx I'm on 7dpo, lots of creamy cm, and cramps..hoping its implantation.... Yay! Fx


----------



## Katiepie

Fingers crossed earthsangel! :dust:


----------



## Katiepie

Hating the tww


----------



## pinkpolkadot

pinkpolkadot said:


> Hello again, couldn't wait to get back on here symptom spotting :haha:
> 
> I had + OPK yesterday and day before, no line on FF yet so I will guess I am Oing today for now...
> 
> *0 DPO* slight O pains, EWCM
> *1 DPO* slight occasional O type pain, slight crampiness got worse through afternnon, nausea, very tired after lunch, feel wiped out, feeling negative
> *2 DPO* slight ovary twinges, crampy, nausea, very tired, irritable, stretchy creamy CM, hungry
> *3 DPO* big blob of EWCM in morning, occasional ovary pain, slight discomfort in pelvis, achy joints
> *4 DPO* dreamt I got + hpt last night, stiff joints in the night, slight burny sensation in pelvis like after sit ups
> *5 DPO* stiff joints on waking, slight discomfort in pelvis, sore throat, runny nose (think caught LO's cold), gassy, creamy CM
> *6 DPO* drooled on pillow, woke up hot, stinking cold, achy limbs
> *7 DPO* weird dream, woke up hot, cold continues, ovary twinges, nausea on and off
> *8 DPO* BFN on IC, cold continues but improving, temp drop, quite bad nausea in morning, 'sore' feeling uterus, hot flushes in morning, the odd few ovary pains, slight crampy feeling in evening
> *9 DPO* BFN on IC cold continues, nausea on and off, crampy on and off, ovary pain on and off, sore uterus, read streaks on TP AF on the way?
> *10 DPO*AF not here yet so took IC BFN (but evap? later), small amount of red/brown on TP, crampy, ovary pain, nausea, flushes, took superdrug test aft lunch possible squinter but temps chart looks bad so not convinced, serious cramps in afternoon getting even worse in evening
> *11 DPO* Faint BFP on superdrug with FMU, serious cramps, nausea, bright red spotting
> *12 DPO* BFP (slightly darker :happydance:), mild cramps, nausea
> 
> What I did this cycle:
> - used SMEP
> - temps, charting and OPK
> - drank grapefruit juice until O for EWCM
> - legs in the air :haha: and favourable positions
> - prenatal vits (and DH)

Went green after being a bit unsure :happydance:


----------



## Earthsangel

pinkpolkadot said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, couldn't wait to get back on here symptom spotting :haha:
> 
> I had + OPK yesterday and day before, no line on FF yet so I will guess I am Oing today for now...
> 
> *0 DPO* slight O pains, EWCM
> *1 DPO* slight occasional O type pain, slight crampiness got worse through afternnon, nausea, very tired after lunch, feel wiped out, feeling negative
> *2 DPO* slight ovary twinges, crampy, nausea, very tired, irritable, stretchy creamy CM, hungry
> *3 DPO* big blob of EWCM in morning, occasional ovary pain, slight discomfort in pelvis, achy joints
> *4 DPO* dreamt I got + hpt last night, stiff joints in the night, slight burny sensation in pelvis like after sit ups
> *5 DPO* stiff joints on waking, slight discomfort in pelvis, sore throat, runny nose (think caught LO's cold), gassy, creamy CM
> *6 DPO* drooled on pillow, woke up hot, stinking cold, achy limbs
> *7 DPO* weird dream, woke up hot, cold continues, ovary twinges, nausea on and off
> *8 DPO* BFN on IC, cold continues but improving, temp drop, quite bad nausea in morning, 'sore' feeling uterus, hot flushes in morning, the odd few ovary pains, slight crampy feeling in evening
> *9 DPO* BFN on IC cold continues, nausea on and off, crampy on and off, ovary pain on and off, sore uterus, read streaks on TP AF on the way?
> *10 DPO*AF not here yet so took IC BFN (but evap? later), small amount of red/brown on TP, crampy, ovary pain, nausea, flushes, took superdrug test aft lunch possible squinter but temps chart looks bad so not convinced, serious cramps in afternoon getting even worse in evening
> *11 DPO* Faint BFP on superdrug with FMU, serious cramps, nausea, bright red spotting
> *12 DPO* BFP (slightly darker :happydance:), mild cramps, nausea
> 
> What I did this cycle:
> - used SMEP
> - temps, charting and OPK
> - drank grapefruit juice until O for EWCM
> - legs in the air :haha: and favourable positions
> - prenatal vits (and DH)
> 
> Went green after being a bit unsure :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Earthsangel

I'm keeping in FXed too, Katiepie. What DPO are you on?


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im tina this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. FF tells me I ovulated on cycle day 16 which would make today 10DPO. Here's my symptoms so far ill update daily! 

Ovulation day - creamy CM, noticed tender breasts in the evening. They're sore all over
1DPO - creamy CM in the morning. Crampy feeling in my lower abdomen throughout the day. Breasts still tender to touch.
2DPO - Breasts still very sore all over convincing myself that my nipples are tender but could literally be convincing! ! Ive prodded them that much I bet I've made them sore! Not much CM today, just felt a little damp throughout the morning. Had indigestion since about 3.30pm
3DPO - Breasts feeling painful to touch especially without a bra on, not much CM but what there has been has been creamy. Headache in the afternoon and a sore throat coming on? Cramping at 7pm lower abdomen
4DPO - sore breasts still and nipples are definitely painful today. No CM at all today. Noticed I've been for A LOT of wees today.
5DPO - had a bad nights sleep last night due to getting up lots to use the toilet. Woken up with a sore throat could be coming down with a cold?? not sure if I want to call it a "symptom". Yellow creamy CM (almost banana coloured! sorry TMI!) today and boobies still the same as the previous day.
6DPO - Yellow CM, boobs and nipples still painful to touch, migraine at 2pm Tested this morning BFN
7DPO - Temp still rising, boobs and nipples still painful, no CM today just felt "damp".. IYKWIM. Tested with a clear blue BFN
8DPO - Temp higher again, nipples even more sore today if that's possible! no CM as yet.
9DPO - Temps still high.. only symptom sore boobs and nipples. Did a clearblue with FMU BFN. Nausea early evening. Feeling very tired, like I could just fall asleep anywhere. Nipples full of little bumps
10DPO - temps still above cover line. Boobs and nipples painful. Wet type CM. Felt fine all day until about 5pm then felt a little nauseous


----------



## Katiepie

pinkpolkadot said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, couldn't wait to get back on here symptom spotting :haha:
> 
> I had + OPK yesterday and day before, no line on FF yet so I will guess I am Oing today for now...
> 
> *0 DPO* slight O pains, EWCM
> *1 DPO* slight occasional O type pain, slight crampiness got worse through afternnon, nausea, very tired after lunch, feel wiped out, feeling negative
> *2 DPO* slight ovary twinges, crampy, nausea, very tired, irritable, stretchy creamy CM, hungry
> *3 DPO* big blob of EWCM in morning, occasional ovary pain, slight discomfort in pelvis, achy joints
> *4 DPO* dreamt I got + hpt last night, stiff joints in the night, slight burny sensation in pelvis like after sit ups
> *5 DPO* stiff joints on waking, slight discomfort in pelvis, sore throat, runny nose (think caught LO's cold), gassy, creamy CM
> *6 DPO* drooled on pillow, woke up hot, stinking cold, achy limbs
> *7 DPO* weird dream, woke up hot, cold continues, ovary twinges, nausea on and off
> *8 DPO* BFN on IC, cold continues but improving, temp drop, quite bad nausea in morning, 'sore' feeling uterus, hot flushes in morning, the odd few ovary pains, slight crampy feeling in evening
> *9 DPO* BFN on IC cold continues, nausea on and off, crampy on and off, ovary pain on and off, sore uterus, read streaks on TP AF on the way?
> *10 DPO*AF not here yet so took IC BFN (but evap? later), small amount of red/brown on TP, crampy, ovary pain, nausea, flushes, took superdrug test aft lunch possible squinter but temps chart looks bad so not convinced, serious cramps in afternoon getting even worse in evening
> *11 DPO* Faint BFP on superdrug with FMU, serious cramps, nausea, bright red spotting
> *12 DPO* BFP (slightly darker :happydance:), mild cramps, nausea
> 
> What I did this cycle:
> - used SMEP
> - temps, charting and OPK
> - drank grapefruit juice until O for EWCM
> - legs in the air :haha: and favourable positions
> - prenatal vits (and DH)
> 
> Went green after being a bit unsure :happydance:Click to expand...

Awesome news! Congrats xx :happydance:


----------



## Katiepie

Earthsangel said:


> I'm keeping in FXed too, Katiepie. What DPO are you on?

Thanks :) I'm day 8po today. Had some cramps today again. Was painful yesterday, hoping it was implantation day?! Lol... Holding out hope I guess. :)


----------



## Alyk_1980

pinkpolkadot said:


> pinkpolkadot said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, couldn't wait to get back on here symptom spotting :haha:
> 
> I had + OPK yesterday and day before, no line on FF yet so I will guess I am Oing today for now...
> 
> *0 DPO* slight O pains, EWCM
> *1 DPO* slight occasional O type pain, slight crampiness got worse through afternnon, nausea, very tired after lunch, feel wiped out, feeling negative
> *2 DPO* slight ovary twinges, crampy, nausea, very tired, irritable, stretchy creamy CM, hungry
> *3 DPO* big blob of EWCM in morning, occasional ovary pain, slight discomfort in pelvis, achy joints
> *4 DPO* dreamt I got + hpt last night, stiff joints in the night, slight burny sensation in pelvis like after sit ups
> *5 DPO* stiff joints on waking, slight discomfort in pelvis, sore throat, runny nose (think caught LO's cold), gassy, creamy CM
> *6 DPO* drooled on pillow, woke up hot, stinking cold, achy limbs
> *7 DPO* weird dream, woke up hot, cold continues, ovary twinges, nausea on and off
> *8 DPO* BFN on IC, cold continues but improving, temp drop, quite bad nausea in morning, 'sore' feeling uterus, hot flushes in morning, the odd few ovary pains, slight crampy feeling in evening
> *9 DPO* BFN on IC cold continues, nausea on and off, crampy on and off, ovary pain on and off, sore uterus, read streaks on TP AF on the way?
> *10 DPO*AF not here yet so took IC BFN (but evap? later), small amount of red/brown on TP, crampy, ovary pain, nausea, flushes, took superdrug test aft lunch possible squinter but temps chart looks bad so not convinced, serious cramps in afternoon getting even worse in evening
> *11 DPO* Faint BFP on superdrug with FMU, serious cramps, nausea, bright red spotting
> *12 DPO* BFP (slightly darker :happydance:), mild cramps, nausea
> 
> What I did this cycle:
> - used SMEP
> - temps, charting and OPK
> - drank grapefruit juice until O for EWCM
> - legs in the air :haha: and favourable positions
> - prenatal vits (and DH)
> 
> Went green after being a bit unsure :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay Green!! Big Congratulations!!


----------



## amslou

Hi all,

Ive been lurking here the last couple of weeks (tww) and havent been on here much since i had my dd in 2009. i wasnt sure if i had had any symptoms at all as i have a bit of a cold.
10 DPO and before ...nothing
11 DPO twinges in stomach feels like the witch is on her way.
12 DPO feeling dizzy and sick still feeling cramps
13 DPO dizzy and really hungry, itching BB
14 DPO dizzy, hungry, cramps definately think that the witch is here some cm that makes me go check
15 DPO dizzy hungry no witch though sore BB
16 DPO BFP


----------



## amslou

Hi all,

Ive been lurking here the last couple of weeks (tww) and havent been on here much since i had my dd in 2009. i wasnt sure if i had had any symptoms at all as i have a bit of a cold.
10 DPO and before ...nothing
11 DPO twinges in stomach feels like the witch is on her way.
12 DPO feeling dizzy and sick still feeling cramps
13 DPO dizzy and really hungry, itching BB
14 DPO dizzy, hungry, cramps definately think that the witch is here some cm that makes me go check
15 DPO dizzy hungry no witch though sore BB
16 DPO BFP


----------



## tinadecember

amslou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking here the last couple of weeks (tww) and havent been on here much since i had my dd in 2009. i wasnt sure if i had had any symptoms at all as i have a bit of a cold.
> 10 DPO and before ...nothing
> 11 DPO twinges in stomach feels like the witch is on her way.
> 12 DPO feeling dizzy and sick still feeling cramps
> 13 DPO dizzy and really hungry, itching BB
> 14 DPO dizzy, hungry, cramps definately think that the witch is here some cm that makes me go check
> 15 DPO dizzy hungry no witch though sore BB
> 16 DPO BFP

Congratulations! ! Xx


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I first posted on page 145. That was our first month of trying. AF came - EARLY TO BOOT. So upsetting.
> 
> Anyway, I know others have tried way longer than 2 months so I will not complain
> 
> So I didn't spend money on OPKs this time round. And I didn't chart either. But I did have EWCM a few days ago so I figure I O'd on CD 16, which was 24/09. We did the BD every 2 days starting CD 11. So I think we're good.
> 
> Sooooo....
> 1 DPO (25/09): nothing!
> 2 DPO (26/09): nothing!
> 3 DPO (27/09): nothing!
> 
> Well that's it really lol. Will add more as I go along.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Update!
4 DPO (28/09): nothing special honestly!
5 DPO (29/09): still nothing. Hmmm.....


----------



## Earthsangel

amslou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking here the last couple of weeks (tww) and havent been on here much since i had my dd in 2009. i wasnt sure if i had had any symptoms at all as i have a bit of a cold.
> 10 DPO and before ...nothing
> 11 DPO twinges in stomach feels like the witch is on her way.
> 12 DPO feeling dizzy and sick still feeling cramps
> 13 DPO dizzy and really hungry, itching BB
> 14 DPO dizzy, hungry, cramps definately think that the witch is here some cm that makes me go check
> 15 DPO dizzy hungry no witch though sore BB
> 16 DPO BFP

Congratulations!!!


----------



## amslou

Thanks ladies. Not sure why it posted twice.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

amslou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking here the last couple of weeks (tww) and havent been on here much since i had my dd in 2009. i wasnt sure if i had had any symptoms at all as i have a bit of a cold.
> 10 DPO and before ...nothing
> 11 DPO twinges in stomach feels like the witch is on her way.
> 12 DPO feeling dizzy and sick still feeling cramps
> 13 DPO dizzy and really hungry, itching BB
> 14 DPO dizzy, hungry, cramps definately think that the witch is here some cm that makes me go check
> 15 DPO dizzy hungry no witch though sore BB
> 16 DPO BFP


Congrats!


----------



## Junebug16

Hi everyone!

Congrats to all those with BFPs!

New to the TTW and it is LONG! I'm currently about 5 or 6 DPO - didn't use OPKs and was only able to BD'd on the evening of my OV cramps so I hope it was enough :( 

OV day (?): Prominent cramping in right ovary
1 dpo: gassy, cramps, moody
2 dpo: gassy, cramps, moody, bit of nausea
3 dpo: gassy, cramps, BAD headache for most of the night, tired, cervix still slightly open & medium
4 dpo: gassy, tired, watery CM
5 dpo: much more energized!, cervix high/closed, cloudy/lotion CM, bright yellow pee
6 dpo (today): bit of pressure in abdomen, pressure on top of bbs 

It's my second cycle off of bcp (which I was on for 6 years) so I barely remember my cycles, but I know I didn't have the OV pain!

Best of luck to everyone! xox


----------



## athena87

I posted a while back but with my pcos I haven't had a tww in a while. I took clomid this cycle so I am now officially in the tww.

1 dpo temp spike
2 dpo sore nipples, increased sex drive, crampy, cm creamy, temp dipped a little
3 dpo sore nipples, gassy, temp shot up, creamy cm, cervix so high can't reach it
4 dpo sore nipples, gassy, temp still up, crampy, constipated, cervix still high, and a lot of creamy cm
5 dpo sore nipples, gassy, temp went up higher, upset stomach/ nausea, still lots of creamy cm
6 dpo sore nipples and sides of breast, temp is still high, stomach very sour, more cm than the past few days, very gassy
7 dpo sore nipples, lots and lots of cm,fatigue
8 dpo gassy, fatigue
9 dpo gassy, sore nipples and fatigue, pink cm,sore bbs
10 dpo- crampy, sore bbs, fatigue
11 dpo crampy, sore boobs, spotting :(


----------



## TTCinKC

TTCinKC said:


> A couple of days prior to ovulation, I had VIVID dreams of BD the DH which told me O was just around the corner. Days leading up to O my libido was off the charts crazy! lol...
> 
> *1dpo - 2dpo:* watery/clear cm, right nip a little sore
> 
> *3dpo - 4dpo:* creamy cm, right nip still a little sore and dry, tired and fatigued, could have slept all day. Took a two-hour nap and STILL was tired throughout the day. Also always needing to pee! Going every 30 mins or so (not normal for me even though I regularly drink a lot of water and never had this before. No pain, burning, or itching). Feeling full and bloated all the time. SO moody, irritable, depressed even? Extreme food cravings.
> 
> *5dpo:* cervix high/soft/closed. Creamy cm. Insane urge to pee--UTI? Have had those before, there is no burning or itching this time--but bought Cystex anyway which did help a little bit, but the urge is still there which usually isn't the case. When taking cystex, the urge will go away until the meds wear off. Map of blue veins showed up tonight right before bed. Extremely irritable for no apparent reason. Nips still sensitive--especially the right one.
> 
> *6dpo:* Upon waking, noticed ALL previous symptoms had disappeared. Sore nips, map of blue lines, insane urge to pee, moodiness, everything. No cm & cervix feels harder than it did last night.
> 
> *7dpo:* No symptoms. Creamy cm. Did feel a very mild cramp--implantation cramp or constipation cramp? Been eating like crap this weekend so constipation cramp is likely. Feeling 'wet' down there, but no cm on panties. Had a couple dizzy episodes that came out of nowhere. Did get a very low grade of nausea late tonight while watching a movie with DH not long after taking sleep aid (never happened before).
> 
> *8dpo:* Cream cm. Started feeling a very low grade of nausea early, early this morning while watching a movie with DH (12am). Feeling very 'wet' down there again. After waking up and drinking half my Shakeology and all of the Spark, started to feel slightly nauseated. Related to drinks? Don't recall feeling like that before. Stomach upset and have diarrhea-like stools. Again, could be the crappy diet over the weekend. Having dizzy spells again--is it the caffeine from the spark? It isn't a lack of food--had 1/2 of Shakeo which is appx 150-200 calories (for half). Sharp stabbing-like pains on left side around ovary that comes and goes. Slightly achy on lower left back.
> 
> *9dpo:* Creamy cm. Nothing else to report except the feeling of having a UTI came back without the burning--took Cystex & it went away. I don't feel pregnant at all and think I'm out this cycle :(
> 
> *10dpo:* Dry cm--no symptoms. Absolutely nothing to report :(
> 
> *11dpo:* Feeling very weepy today. Just want to cry. Too much over-stimulation maybe? Also VERY tired, even after taking a 2-hr nap this morning. About to take another one. Mildly nauseated. Some general muscle aches.
> 
> *12dpo:* Felt nauseated before I even ate or drank ANYTHING this morning--including the spark so the nausea isn't from the spark or shakeo. I'm extremely tired--had a very hard time teaching CSI today--got winded very easily even after drinking half of shakeo. Still have muscle aches, slight dizziness, EXTREMELY sad and weepy. Is AF coming in a couple of days, or are these preg symptoms? No sore boobs--just the occasional ache and pang. Nips are't sore at all.
> 
> *13dpo:* Dry cm. Still feeling weepy which isn't a normal sign of AF for me. Low-grade nausea especially after eating. Muscle aches, getting winded pretty easily while teaching Turbo Kick. AF is due tomorrow. Feeling like I might be getting a cold sore--which if I am, will make two months in a row (I usually only get them once every two or three years). Got a cold sore last month a few days before AF showed.
> 
> *14dpo:* AF is due today. Felt some possibly AF-related cramps right after 12 am. Had a hard time sleeping--uncharacteristically hot, nauseated, and feeling like my bladder was full even though I'd go to the bathroom and hardly anything would come out. Sporadically felt some dull aching in my bbs (normal sign of AF).
> 
> Will update this thread every couple of days until I get either the BFP or AF. FX!

Still waiting for AF (due today). Had a m/c a couple months ago so my cycle could still be off. Before the mc, AF came every 29 days--but it was a whole week late last month so I suppose I'll give myself until a week from today before I start getting excited. FX :)


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> 7th cycle TTC, 4th cycle since miscarriage
> 
> 1DPO-bloated, backache, thrush
> 2DPO-gassy, diarrhea, backache, thrush
> 3DPO-gassy, achy legs, thrush
> 4DPO-gassy, pulling and pinching feeling
> 5DPO-gassy, nauseous, diarrhea, backache, pinching on left side

6DPO-gassy, nauseous, headache, dizziness
7DPO-gassy, sensitive to smell


----------



## WantABumpp

Hi everyone,
Been stalking for awhile and I will bite! This was my first month using progesterone cream. Been TTC for amost 2 years 

So.... Here goes!!!

I am 11DPO tonight....

1DPO-3DPO nothing
4DPO-Bloated, gassy, feel like im getting sick, eyes burn
5DPO- Horrible diarrhea, cramps, tummy ache, eyes burn
6DPO- Headache a tiny bit off and on, eyes burn
7DPO- Very Horrible Restlessness at night, feel like punching walls, irritated, heart pounding!!!, feels like im getting sick, eyes burn 
8DPO-Horrible Restless Night, heart pounding, eyes burn
9DPO- Horrible night sleep, heart pounding, pinchy r & l sides, sore throat, Stuffy nose, gums tiny bleed, mild headache, ate then felt nauseous, churning tummy, white creamy cm, cp low & soft, eyes burn
10DPO-Sore throat, stuffy,ate then felt nauseous, elevated temp 99.5, runny nose too (like 1/2 and 1/2) feel awful, still horrible restless sleep, heart pounding, slept all day, bubbles and twinges, weird shot pain in bb's, craving sweets (which i dont typically), super emotional, almost a heart burny feeling, increased urination, teeth hurt, cp high feel closed,eyes burn, IC-BFN...
11DPO-Tired, starving but bloated, cramping, headache, teeth hurt, still slightly yucky, gassy, super emotional like crying over everything, eyes burn! ic-BFN 
12DPO dream last night + on FRER, -Bitchy, Emotional, Cramping like AF, hiccups, stuffy/runny nose, sore throat, FRER FMU BFN , Even worse mood!! 
13DPO- Headache, neck and shoulders throbbing, uterus 'full", SUPER sassy to DH, spotting
14DPO- Light scanty spotting BFN OUT!! :( ANother month, another heartbreak! 

GL to the other ladies and see ya in 2 weeks! :)


----------



## Elizabean

Hi ladies, last month I was convinced I was getting a BFP, but it must have been normal signs of my cycle, so this month I have been writing my symptoms down as a sanity check to refer back on for future BFN's...

Anyway, last night I got a BFP :cloud9::happydance::baby:, so I thought I would share in case they help anyone...

1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
2dpo- nothing
3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovry/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
10dpo- nothing
11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!


----------



## rw7y

3 dpo - Nausea and Dizziness
6 dpo - Nausea
8 dpo - Cramps 
11 dpo - Backache
12 dpo - Headache and Cramps - Difficulty focusing
13 dpo - Nausea, Dizziness and Cramps - Difficulty focusing
14 dpo - Nausea, Backache and Cramps - Difficulty focusing - BBT still high - :bfn:
15 dbp - Nausea, Dizziness, Headache - Difficulty focusing - BBT still high
16 dpo - Woke up and felt considerably better than the previous mornings. A few hours later AF arrived, along with massive cramps. It was much heavier than I've had in a long, long time. 

This was my first month off of the pill, so these symptoms must have just been my body trying to figure things out. I ended up with a 30 day cycle. 

_Digestive systems don't really count for much for me. I have celiac disease and typically get nausea, indigestion and stomach aches on a regular basis _


----------



## Alyk_1980

Elizabean said:


> Hi ladies, last month I was convinced I was getting a BFP, but it must have been normal signs of my cycle, so this month I have been writing my symptoms down as a sanity check to refer back on for future BFN's...
> 
> Anyway, last night I got a BFP :cloud9::happydance::baby:, so I thought I would share in case they help anyone...
> 
> 1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
> 2dpo- nothing
> 3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
> 4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
> 5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
> 6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
> 7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
> 8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovry/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
> 9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
> 10dpo- nothing
> 11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
> 12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
> 13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!

Congrats and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I first posted on page 145. That was our first month of trying. AF came - EARLY TO BOOT. So upsetting.
> 
> Anyway, I know others have tried way longer than 2 months so I will not complain
> 
> So I didn't spend money on OPKs this time round. And I didn't chart either. But I did have EWCM a few days ago so I figure I O'd on CD 16, which was 24/09. We did the BD every 2 days starting CD 11. So I think we're good.
> 
> Sooooo....
> 1 DPO (25/09): nothing!
> 2 DPO (26/09): nothing!
> 3 DPO (27/09): nothing!
> 
> Well that's it really lol. Will add more as I go along.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Update!
> 4 DPO (28/09): nothing special honestly!
> 5 DPO (29/09): still nothing. Hmmm.....

New update:
6 DPO (30/09): honestly I feel nothing. I'm tired but that's from a very tiring weekend. Not even any sore boobs. By now I should have sore boobs, I'm sure! Tested with IC with FMU - BFN!
7 DPO (01/10): same as above! I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning!


----------



## nleila

Elizabean said:


> Hi ladies, last month I was convinced I was getting a BFP, but it must have been normal signs of my cycle, so this month I have been writing my symptoms down as a sanity check to refer back on for future BFN's...
> 
> Anyway, last night I got a BFP :cloud9::happydance::baby:, so I thought I would share in case they help anyone...
> 
> 1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
> 2dpo- nothing
> 3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
> 4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
> 5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
> 6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
> 7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
> 8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovry/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
> 9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
> 10dpo- nothing
> 11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
> 12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
> 13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!


Am i the only one who's noticed that most of the green posts have shown a cold as a symptom??


----------



## nleila

Elizabean said:


> Hi ladies, last month I was convinced I was getting a BFP, but it must have been normal signs of my cycle, so this month I have been writing my symptoms down as a sanity check to refer back on for future BFN's...
> 
> Anyway, last night I got a BFP :cloud9::happydance::baby:, so I thought I would share in case they help anyone...
> 
> 1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
> 2dpo- nothing
> 3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
> 4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
> 5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
> 6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
> 7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
> 8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovry/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
> 9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
> 10dpo- nothing
> 11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
> 12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
> 13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!

Oops where are my manners....
A HUGE CONGRATS!!!!! :D


----------



## xX MissPea Xx

Congratulations Elizabean :happydance:

Been reading this thread for a while (thanks JellyBean) & charting my own experience this last month which is different from the last few, here goes:
7 dpo: dbd, metallic taste in mouth in mornings (goes away), vivid dream about baby
8 dpo: dbd, very tired, metaalic tase in mouth, headache all day, hungry every few hours but when I eat I don't want it, strange electrical like twinges in tummy, chills, vivid dreams
9 dpo: moody, very tired, diarrhea (TMI Sorry), gassy, chills, boobs seem fuller,watery CM
10 dpo: bloated, gassy, very tired, twinges in tummy( not cramps) sore throat- feel like another cold coming on (had one 2 weeks ago), boobs still not sore, sore back
11 dpo: (TODAY) very tired, feel run down, stuffy nose, boobs still not sore, short cramp, AF due in two days could be on way
Will update in few days. Baby Dust xxx


----------



## Kezzybear

Yep! I've noticed that a lot of women get a stuffy, blocked nose or feeling of a cold coming on. Another symptom that we can drive ourselves nuts over! Yippee !


----------



## Skylark123

Elizabean said:


> Hi ladies, last month I was convinced I was getting a BFP, but it must have been normal signs of my cycle, so this month I have been writing my symptoms down as a sanity check to refer back on for future BFN's...
> 
> Anyway, last night I got a BFP :cloud9::happydance::baby:, so I thought I would share in case they help anyone...
> 
> 1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
> 2dpo- nothing
> 3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
> 4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
> 5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
> 6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
> 7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
> 8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovry/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
> 9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
> 10dpo- nothing
> 11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
> 12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
> 13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!

Big congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:

I had a stuffy nose throughout all of my pregnancies from beginning to end then it just disappeared straight away. Not sure why that is!!


----------



## SarahLewis

We weren't trying as such but seems I have some similar symptoms after reading this thread so thought I'd post mine :)

1dpo - 5dpo - Nothing unusual, a slight cold but OH had a cold so assumed Id caught his.
6 dpo - 7 dpo - runny nose, sneezing, feeling pretty low, snappy, lots of gas & got 2 large zits (i never get zits!)
8 dpo - Sudden on set of nausea, hot flush for a minute or so and very sweaty, went after a minute. Felt very under the weather, like early flu symptoms. Got home and just kept busy with lots of cooking for the week, then sat down and didn't want to get back up. Slight twinges/cramping all day, and night including lots of burping. When I went to the loo I had brown CM in my pants. Slept very badly, awake at 5am for a wee and then couldn't get comfortable to go back to sleep.
9 dpo - BFN on test, felt nauseous all day at work, my dried coconut tasted salty. Kept stopping mid sentence as I though I was going to vomit, but it was just lot of burping! Got halfway through my lovely pasta tea and couldn't eat anymore. Was awake at 1.30am & 6am for wee's, I dont usually get up in the night.
10 dpo - BFN on test, have felt nauseous all day, I woke up starving and have just wanted carbs today. Lots of twinges/nips in lower abdomen, and mild cramping, feeling miserable & a bit low but not exhausted. Have had diarrhea today as well.

AF is due Fri or Sat, as we weren't TCC im running off a rough memory! So I still think it might have been too early for the ASDA cheapie tests to pick anything up. So i've ordered some off sentive ones off Amazon that should arrive Thursday so we'll see! Even though we weren't trying, the waiting game is killing me! I need to know. :haha:


----------



## fairyy

Elizabean said:


> Hi ladies, last month I was convinced I was getting a BFP, but it must have been normal signs of my cycle, so this month I have been writing my symptoms down as a sanity check to refer back on for future BFN's...
> 
> Anyway, last night I got a BFP :cloud9::happydance::baby:, so I thought I would share in case they help anyone...
> 
> 1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
> 2dpo- nothing
> 3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
> 4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
> 5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
> 6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
> 7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
> 8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovry/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
> 9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
> 10dpo- nothing
> 11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
> 12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
> 13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!

Congrats :flower: and thanks for posting this. :)


----------



## Katiepie

I'm over the evap lines! Seriously! I had three tests yesterday that had evap lines at five minutes when the tests were still wet. And they were two different tests, two pink parallel lines and one a pink plus. Today's test was complete BFN. So disheartening. I feel like AF is on the way again, so I guess I'm out. Day 11po. AF is due is two days :( stupid evap lines.

BFP :) 12 dpo :bfp:


----------



## Elizabean

nleila said:


> Elizabean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, last month I was convinced I was getting a BFP, but it must have been normal signs of my cycle, so this month I have been writing my symptoms down as a sanity check to refer back on for future BFN's...
> 
> Anyway, last night I got a BFP :cloud9::happydance::baby:, so I thought I would share in case they help anyone...
> 
> 1dpo- clear skin, very thirsty
> 2dpo- nothing
> 3dpo- cramps at 8.30am, stomach ache all afternoon, shooting pain lower right abdomen at bed time
> 4dpo- woke up with sore boobs, slight indigestion after dinner, dull ache in cervix at night
> 5dpo- Creamy cm, sensitive boobs, lack of appetite
> 6dpo- pulling feeling at left hip whilst walking, diarrhoea, pounding headache, huge boobs
> 7dpo- diarrhoea, heartburn, pain between left ovary and hip all day, huge boobs, creamy cm
> 8dpo- watery cm, big sore boobs, slight twinges left ovry/ hip, sore throat and headache, watery cm came out when I sneezed
> 9dpo- freezing cold body all day but not cold to touch, sore lower back
> 10dpo- nothing
> 11dpo- light brown spotting 10am mixed with cm (all over in less than 90 mins), craving steak for lunch, had half a glass of wine but it smelled fishy/eggy.
> 12dpo- really tired all day, sore throat
> 13dpo- dull period like cramps 6.30am, green tea tasted like soap- couldnt drink it. Zit on chin. Light headed at lunch when walking back from shops. Felt hungry, sick and lightheaded all afternoon, hard to concentrate. Got a very positive test 5.30pm!
> 
> 
> Am i the only one who's noticed that most of the green posts have shown a cold as a symptom??Click to expand...

That is pretty interesting... I think I read somewhere that something happens to the vessels in your nose which means you might feel stuffy or get nose bleeds, maybe that's connected to sore throat as well?


----------



## Enduringplum

I'm trying to wait patiently to test, but I'm not sure how long I can stand it. Tomorrow (10/2) I have an appointment with my gynecologist that I made when it seemed like this was going to be an anovulatory cycle.

*1 DPO:* slightly tender breasts. No CM.
*2 DPO: *tender breasts continue, no new symptoms. No CM.
*3 DPO:* tender breasts continue, plus sporadic shooting pains in nipples. Lots of creamy CM.
*4 DPO:* breasts feel better today, but nipples are now sore. Chocolate cravings have begun driving me crazy and I'm having joint pain, fatigue, and diarrhea (could be due to Lupus). Lots of creamy CM.
*5 DPO:* fatigue and joint pain continue. No other symptoms noticeable, but cervix is high, closed, and super soft. A little creamy/sticky CM.
*6 DPO: *breasts tender and feel gigantic and heavy, bruise very easily. Nipples look dark, and slight nipple discharge! Vivid, creepy dreams about my body being controlled by other people and my finger having a fish hook lodged in it. Sore throat. No CM.
*7 DPO:* BBT dropped .3 degrees this morning, which was disappointing. Breasts feel better again, but still seem gigantic and heavy. Low grade fever most of the day (probably due to Lupus). Very little sticky CM.
*8 DPO:* BBT rose again today. Breast tenderness has vanished again, but nipples are still sensitive. Minor cramps off an on throughout the day. Fever again, plus sore throat. Extremely sensitive and moody; picked a fight with my wonderful boyfriend, but fortunately he talked me down sweetly instead of escalating things! Feels like PMS. :( No CM.
*9 DPO: * crazy dreams again last night. BBT hovering around 98 degrees and I'm _dying_ to test, but I'm holding out as long as possible. Lots of sticky CM this morning!
*10 DPO: * slightly tender breasts and nipples continue, as well as mild cramps near my left hip. Joint Pain. Sticky CM.
*11 DPO: * slight BBT rise to 98.2. No change to breasts, but now I'm having sporadic shooting pains in my nipples. Mild cramps continue (unlike the cramps I had with my last pregnancy, so I'm not too hopeful). Fever in the morning. Creamy CM.
*12 DPO: * BBT remains elevated, which is unusual for me; usually my BBT drops at 12 DPO and my period arrives within a few days. I couldn't wait any longer, so I tested and got a *BFN* (FRER)&#8212;bummer. Tender breasts, nipple pain, and pinchy cramps continue. Lots of creamy CM.
*13 DPO: * BBT drop again today, just like on 7 DPO. Mildly tender breasts continue, as well as minor cramps. PMS break out is clearing up. Cervix is Med/Med/Firm. Sticky CM.
*14 DPO: * BBT back up again this morning and no new/worsening PMS symptoms. Cervix Med/Med/Hard. Lots of sticky CM.
* 15 DPO: * *BFN* on CVS brand HPT, but still no sign of my period.


----------



## BABTTC123

Question
Anyone ever tear apart an FRER and look at the test and see a bright pink line much higher up than where the screen would show? I need to know if I am just going crazy with hope or if this is a common error on the companies behalf??


----------



## Nina83

Kezzybear said:


> Yep! I've noticed that a lot of women get a stuffy, blocked nose or feeling of a cold coming on. Another symptom that we can drive ourselves nuts over! Yippee !

Since the fertilized egg is seen by our bodies as a foreign object it goes into defend mode- thus the cold symptoms. You can also get a low fever.
But those little guys are strong, and it doesn't effect them :)
My first pregnancy I was sick from the day AF was due until 6 weeks. 
Our bodies are awesome ;)


----------



## athena87

Enduringplum said:


> I'm trying to wait patiently to test, but I'm not sure how long I can stand it. Tomorrow (10/2) I have an appointment with my gynecologist that I made when it seemed like this was going to be an anovulatory cycle.
> 
> *1 DPO:* slightly tender breasts. No CM.
> *2 DPO: *tender breasts continue, no new symptoms. No CM.
> *3 DPO:* tender breasts continue, plus sporadic shooting pains in nipples. Lots of creamy CM.
> *4 DPO:* breasts feel better today, but nipples are now sore. Chocolate cravings have begun driving me crazy and I'm having joint pain, fatigue, and diarrhea (could be due to Lupus). Lots of creamy CM.
> *5 DPO:* fatigue and joint pain continue. No other symptoms noticeable, but cervix is high, closed, and super soft. A little creamy/sticky CM.
> *6 DPO: *breasts tender and feel gigantic and heavy, bruise very easily. Nipples look dark, and slight nipple discharge! Vivid, creepy dreams about my body being controlled by other people and my finger having a fish hook lodged in it. Sore throat. No CM.
> *7 DPO:* BBT dropped .3 degrees this morning, which was disappointing. Breasts feel better again, but still seem gigantic and heavy. Low grade fever most of the day (probably due to Lupus). Very little sticky CM.

It could be an implant dip :)


----------



## SarahLewis

SarahLewis said:


> We weren't trying as such but seems I have some similar symptoms after reading this thread so thought I'd post mine :)
> 
> 1dpo - 5dpo - Nothing unusual, a slight cold but OH had a cold so assumed Id caught his.
> 6 dpo - 7 dpo - runny nose, sneezing, feeling pretty low, snappy, lots of gas & got 2 large zits (i never get zits!)
> 8 dpo - Sudden on set of nausea, hot flush for a minute or so and very sweaty, went after a minute. Felt very under the weather, like early flu symptoms. Got home and just kept busy with lots of cooking for the week, then sat down and didn't want to get back up. Slight twinges/cramping all day, and night including lots of burping. When I went to the loo I had brown CM in my pants. Slept very badly, awake at 5am for a wee and then couldn't get comfortable to go back to sleep.
> 9 dpo - BFN on test, felt nauseous all day at work, my dried coconut tasted salty. Kept stopping mid sentence as I though I was going to vomit, but it was just lot of burping! Got halfway through my lovely pasta tea and couldn't eat anymore. Was awake at 1.30am & 6am for wee's, I dont usually get up in the night.
> 10 dpo - BFN on test, have felt nauseous all day, I woke up starving and have just wanted carbs today. Lots of twinges/nips in lower abdomen, and mild cramping, feeling miserable & a bit low but not exhausted. Have had diarrhea today as well.
> 
> AF is due Fri or Sat, as we weren't TCC im running off a rough memory! So I still think it might have been too early for the ASDA cheapie tests to pick anything up. So i've ordered some off sentive ones off Amazon that should arrive Thursday so we'll see! Even though we weren't trying, the waiting game is killing me! I need to know. :haha:

11 dpo today, and symptoms seem to have gone! I still feel some slight twinges on my right side, and a bit of a constant niggle in my lower abdomen but nothing like Mon/Tue. My CM is very clear and watery today though which is unusual for me (Usually on the pill so suspect that controlled it?) and Im still burping. Feel considerably better this afternoon then I did this morning too! 

I've decided Im not going to do any tests until Im a day late which would be Saturday so we'll see!


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 7th cycle TTC, 4th cycle since miscarriage
> 
> 1DPO-bloated, backache, thrush
> 2DPO-gassy, diarrhea, backache, thrush
> 3DPO-gassy, achy legs, thrush
> 4DPO-gassy, pulling and pinching feeling
> 5DPO-gassy, nauseous, diarrhea, backache, pinching on left side
> 
> 6DPO-gassy, nauseous, headache, dizziness
> 7DPO-gassy, sensitive to smellClick to expand...

8DPO-headache, irritable, nausea, pinches on left side, extremely emotional, vivid dreams
9DPO-slight temp dip of .24, bloated, frequent urination, nausea, mild cramps/aches in uterus
10DPO- big temp drop of .36 which never happens in my cycles this early, nausea, breasts tender near armpit, constipated, pink creamy cm


----------



## brunettebimbo

BABTTC123 said:


> Question
> Anyone ever tear apart an FRER and look at the test and see a bright pink line much higher up than where the screen would show? I need to know if I am just going crazy with hope or if this is a common error on the companies behalf??

Have you got a picture?


----------



## ofcrmacswife

This is month #2 posting. I've been using the calendar method for over a year and I just had the feeling that I had my ovulation dates wrong. I started using a different calendar app ... "Ovuline" ... and I love it, it's much more in depth than the "Period Tracker". I entered my cycles in for the last three months and boy is this thing accurate according to the current month. I knew immediately when I was ovulating because I felt it! Okay, on to the juicy details:

Hubby and I BD'd on CD13-three times, CD14-once, and CD15-twice 
Ovulation on CD14

dpo1: Mood-happy, frisky, in love, confident, chatty & focused Symptoms
Symptoms-bodyaches, backaches, +appetite, left pelvic pain, +sex drive
BD today, EWCM


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello ladies..Im back :) Cycle two here we go!

I got a positive opk twice this month so I will go with the last positive I got on the 26th which would make me 7dpo today.

1dpo - Nothing

2dpo - Twinges in right ovary

3dpo - Felt slightly sick in the evening

4dpo - Loose bm, pulling pain behind belly button

5dpo - Bad diarrhea in the morning along with stomach cramps, felt slightly sick, sore back,thirsty. I developed cold/flu like symptoms also such as sore head, throat,muscles pain and really tired. 

6dpo - Still feeling really run down, throat still sore, splitting headache all day, nauseous, really cold even when i put lots of layers on and had heating on all day. Also some twinges in lower left abdomen and more diarrhea.


----------



## ricschick

1dpo cramps, gassy, wet down below, cervix a little sore duein DTD.
2dpo mild cramps,wet feeling, gassy and slight headache.


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I first posted on page 145. That was our first month of trying. AF came - EARLY TO BOOT. So upsetting.
> 
> Anyway, I know others have tried way longer than 2 months so I will not complain
> 
> So I didn't spend money on OPKs this time round. And I didn't chart either. But I did have EWCM a few days ago so I figure I O'd on CD 16, which was 24/09. We did the BD every 2 days starting CD 11. So I think we're good.
> 
> Sooooo....
> 1 DPO (25/09): nothing!
> 2 DPO (26/09): nothing!
> 3 DPO (27/09): nothing!
> 
> Well that's it really lol. Will add more as I go along.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Update!
> 4 DPO (28/09): nothing special honestly!
> 5 DPO (29/09): still nothing. Hmmm.....
> 
> New update:
> 6 DPO (30/09): honestly I feel nothing. I'm tired but that's from a very tiring weekend. Not even any sore boobs. By now I should have sore boobs, I'm sure! Tested with IC with FMU - BFN!
> 7 DPO (01/10): same as above! I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning!


8 DPO (02/10): did test with IC - BFN again
9 DPO (03/10): first symptom so far - had nausea this morning! And just a few mins ago as I was changing out of work clothes, boobs felt heavy and a LITTLE sore when jiggled (yes of course I jiggled them to feel for soreness. Been doing that since 1 DPO)

Next test will be at 11 DPO - fingers crossed!


----------



## BABTTC123

brunettebimbo said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Question
> Anyone ever tear apart an FRER and look at the test and see a bright pink line much higher up than where the screen would show? I need to know if I am just going crazy with hope or if this is a common error on the companies behalf??
> 
> Have you got a picture?Click to expand...

I do but I did my research and I guess it is normal.. It isn't an evap, though now the test strip has an evap on it so I solved the mystery lol


----------



## nikinabox

Hi Everyone!

I've been a monthly contributor to this thread for awhile now, and this month has been the weirdest of all. 

My husband and I are are currently on our 7th cycle of ttc, and before this month, everything seemed pretty normal. I started to be able to read my body very well. I knew that when I got EWCM, sore BBs, and cramps, that typically meant that I was going to ovulate in 3 days (ovulated typically around the 16-17th of each cycle). This month, that feeling never came... until now... when I'm currently CD27. 

This is also my first month charting... to which it doesn't seem like I've ovulated at all. We've used preseed, and opks. I use the advanced response OPK with the smiley faces. I had a flashing smiley for 9 days, and I had a solid smiley starting on the 23rd day... (lasts for 2 days) and again yesterday (another 2 days). I took the actual test strip out to inspect... and the first bar indicating ovulation was darker than the other bar.

I'm just confused because I'm always on track, and the most my cycle has been off has been a day or two. Now all of a sudden I'm getting ovulation type symptoms. Any advice or have any of you been through this?

My Chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/447c58


----------



## asmcsm

nikinabox said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've been a monthly contributor to this thread for awhile now, and this month has been the weirdest of all.
> 
> My husband and I are are currently on our 7th cycle of ttc, and before this month, everything seemed pretty normal. I started to be able to read my body very well. I knew that when I got EWCM, sore BBs, and cramps, that typically meant that I was going to ovulate in 3 days (ovulated typically around the 16-17th of each cycle). This month, that feeling never came... until now... when I'm currently CD27.
> 
> This is also my first month charting... to which it doesn't seem like I've ovulated at all. We've used preseed, and opks. I use the advanced response OPK with the smiley faces. I had a flashing smiley for 9 days, and I had a solid smiley starting on the 23rd day... (lasts for 2 days) and again yesterday (another 2 days). I took the actual test strip out to inspect... and the first bar indicating ovulation was darker than the other bar.
> 
> I'm just confused because I'm always on track, and the most my cycle has been off has been a day or two. Now all of a sudden I'm getting ovulation type symptoms. Any advice or have any of you been through this?
> 
> My Chart:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/447c58

You probably had a mini surge and didn't quite have enough to ovulate. It's happened to me. I had positive opks for 3 days in a row and no ovulation then ten days later I got my thermal shift. Did you have any stress around ovulation time? That can affect it.


----------



## nikinabox

asmcsm said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've been a monthly contributor to this thread for awhile now, and this month has been the weirdest of all.
> 
> My husband and I are are currently on our 7th cycle of ttc, and before this month, everything seemed pretty normal. I started to be able to read my body very well. I knew that when I got EWCM, sore BBs, and cramps, that typically meant that I was going to ovulate in 3 days (ovulated typically around the 16-17th of each cycle). This month, that feeling never came... until now... when I'm currently CD27.
> 
> This is also my first month charting... to which it doesn't seem like I've ovulated at all. We've used preseed, and opks. I use the advanced response OPK with the smiley faces. I had a flashing smiley for 9 days, and I had a solid smiley starting on the 23rd day... (lasts for 2 days) and again yesterday (another 2 days). I took the actual test strip out to inspect... and the first bar indicating ovulation was darker than the other bar.
> 
> I'm just confused because I'm always on track, and the most my cycle has been off has been a day or two. Now all of a sudden I'm getting ovulation type symptoms. Any advice or have any of you been through this?
> 
> My Chart:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/447c58
> 
> You probably had a mini surge and didn't quite have enough to ovulate. It's happened to me. I had positive opks for 3 days in a row and no ovulation then ten days later I got my thermal shift. Did you have any stress around ovulation time? That can affect it.Click to expand...

Actually yes... huge layoffs at work, and family dog died on the same day... (15th day of cycle)

But why would I be getting positive OPK tests/symptoms this late? Do you think there is any chance?
It's just so defeating because as you can tell from my chart... DH and I really worked at it this month.


----------



## asmcsm

nikinabox said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I've been a monthly contributor to this thread for awhile now, and this month has been the weirdest of all.
> 
> My husband and I are are currently on our 7th cycle of ttc, and before this month, everything seemed pretty normal. I started to be able to read my body very well. I knew that when I got EWCM, sore BBs, and cramps, that typically meant that I was going to ovulate in 3 days (ovulated typically around the 16-17th of each cycle). This month, that feeling never came... until now... when I'm currently CD27.
> 
> This is also my first month charting... to which it doesn't seem like I've ovulated at all. We've used preseed, and opks. I use the advanced response OPK with the smiley faces. I had a flashing smiley for 9 days, and I had a solid smiley starting on the 23rd day... (lasts for 2 days) and again yesterday (another 2 days). I took the actual test strip out to inspect... and the first bar indicating ovulation was darker than the other bar.
> 
> I'm just confused because I'm always on track, and the most my cycle has been off has been a day or two. Now all of a sudden I'm getting ovulation type symptoms. Any advice or have any of you been through this?
> 
> My Chart:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/447c58
> 
> You probably had a mini surge and didn't quite have enough to ovulate. It's happened to me. I had positive opks for 3 days in a row and no ovulation then ten days later I got my thermal shift. Did you have any stress around ovulation time? That can affect it.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually yes... huge layoffs at work, and family dog died on the same day... (15th day of cycle)
> 
> But why would I be getting positive OPK tests/symptoms this late? Do you think there is any chance?
> It's just so defeating because as you can tell from my chart... DH and I really worked at it this month.Click to expand...

It looks the same as when I ovulated late, I had the cm the positive opks and everything and no O because of stress. I definitely think that's why yours was delayed. And mine was delayed 10 days so definitely possible for it to happen this late. I would start BDing, better safe than sorry, and I really think that you'll probably still O as long as you don't have a history of annovulatory cycles.


----------



## Enduringplum

athena87 said:


> It could be an implant dip :)

Thanks, Athena! I sure hope it is, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much. You know how it is. :)


----------



## Enduringplum

So who's tested today? I was planning to test, but wound up getting up twice in the night to pee, so I didn't think my urine would be concentrated enough.

Any lucky, early BFPs yet?


----------



## asmcsm

I just went back and looked at my chart and I had positive opk's for about 4 days until CD20, didn't o then CD30 I finally did and got my temp spike


----------



## asmcsm

I'm testing tomorrow! Can't believe I'm actually going to make it to my designated test day, I usually cave and test early!


----------



## x Zaly x

x Zaly x said:


> Hello ladies..Im back :) Cycle two here we go!
> 
> I got a positive opk twice this month so I will go with the last positive I got on the 26th which would make me 7dpo today.
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing
> 
> 2dpo - Twinges in right ovary
> 
> 3dpo - Felt slightly sick in the evening
> 
> 4dpo - Loose bm, pulling pain behind belly button
> 
> 5dpo - Bad diarrhea in the morning along with stomach cramps, felt slightly sick, sore back,thirsty. I developed cold/flu like symptoms also such as sore head, throat,muscles pain and really tired.
> 
> 6dpo - Still feeling really run down, throat still sore, splitting headache all day, nauseous, really cold even when i put lots of layers on and had heating on all day. Also some twinges in lower left abdomen and more diarrhea.

7dpo - Cold has gone, AF type cramps, tingly feeling in nipples, still tired


----------



## ofcrmacswife

This is month #2 posting. I've been using the calendar method for over a year and I just had the feeling that I had my ovulation dates wrong. I started using a different calendar app ... "Ovuline" ... and I love it, it's much more in depth than the "Period Tracker". I entered my cycles in for the last three months and boy is this thing accurate according to the current month. I knew immediately when I was ovulating because I felt it! Okay, on to the juicy details:

Hubby and I BD'd on CD13-three times, CD14-once, and CD15-twice - legs up in the air everytime! lol Ovulation on CD14

dpo1: Mood-happy, frisky, in love, confident, chatty & focused Symptoms
Symptoms-bodyaches, backaches, +appetite, left pelvic pain, +sex drive
BD today, EWCM

dpo2: Mood-happy, calm, in love, confident & focused Symptoms-fatigue, light headache, backache, +appetite, cramps, right pelvic pain, insomnia & +sex drive, EWCM, CP-low, med, open


----------



## PregoMyEggo

Hi everyone! New girl here :) So grateful for this awesome thread!

Catching up...

I'm 36 yo and my average cycle length is 29 days. This is my second cycle trying (using donor sperm and IUIs) after my wife tried for almost two years with zero success. 

This month I took Clomid, prenatals, vitamin D and fish oil. Eating clean and organic 90% of the time. Had wicked hot flashes from clomid while taking it, but they waned pretty fast after i was done taking it and I had no moodswings or other effects. 

CD 16: +OPK around midnight. 
CD 17: IUIS with frozen sperm in the late morning and evening. I'm assuming this was the day I ovulated.
CD 18/DPO 1: twinge of cramps (This could also be ovulation if my assumption is wrong).
CD 19-21/DPO 2-4: nothing
CD 22/DPO 5: repeated twinges, vague cramping, heart palpitations, mild acid reflux in bed, pale yellow CM
CD 23/DPO 6: fluttering in left side of uterus, heart palpitations, momentary dull cramps here and there, consistent light CM
CD 24/DPO 7: fluttering in left side of uterus, heart palpitations, two good blemishes appearing on face, stomach upset, cramps, fatigue in early evening, twinges, feeling of heaviness in abdomen
CD 25/DPO 8: itchy left nipple, consistent yellow-white CM, accelerated heart rate, fatigued in evening. Tested with early response - BFN.
CD 26/DPO 9: vivid weird dreams, one about a faintly positive HPT. Headache, accelerated heart rate. BFN. Consistent mucus.
CD 27/DPO 10: vivid weird dreams, heart rate fast with palpitations, ravenously hungry, consistent CM.
CD 28/DPO 11: vivid dreams, itchy left nipple, irritable
CD 29/DPO 12: vivid dreams and nightmares, consistent CM, CRAZY irritable and moody, mild cramping, BFN
CD 30/DPO 13: AF due today. Pinching in uterus, pulling sensation on left side, a little constipated and bloated, heart feels fast and flip floppy when resting
CD 31/DPO 14: vivid weird dreams, gas and cramping, pulling sensation, itchy left nipple, heart fast and flip flopping again, sneezy, mild acid reflux at bedtime. BFN.
CD 32/DPO 15: AF now two days late. LOTS of sharp pinching on left side, little flutter, more weird vivid dreams, gassy, lotiony mucus, arms get very tired if I reach up into a cupboard or hold them outstretched for more than a moment, heartbeat feels threads and fast, BFN. 
CD 33/DPO 16: insomnia, headache, thumpy heart, tired arms, fatigued, very hungry, occasional sharp pinch on left side of uterus. AF is now 3 days late (very unusual) but all tests give me BFNs. A little torturous. Wondering if Clomid is making my period late. Trying to keep the faith... Any insight would be rather desperately welcomed!!!
CD 34/DPO 17: vivid weird dreams, exhausted, few moments of cramping, some pretty good heart flip flops in bed tonight. BFN. Going to skip testing tomorrow. Period now 4 days late, very unusual.
CD 35/DPO 18: Heart palpitations when lying down, a little gassy, consistent creamy white-yellow CM, headache, super blue and emotional, new zit forming, weird dreams, very tired, feeling blah and teary, crying easily, a little cramping like AF is coming, nothing sounds good to eat except sesame sticks and ginger ale (neither of which I ever have). BFN. (Tears.)
CD 36/DPO 18: AF showed.


----------



## Katiepie

Saw my doc today, hcg is 70! I'm only just 4 weeks. Due June 6th.

:) another hcg on Tuesday. Fingers crossed big time this sticks! :dust: to you all still waiting to test.


----------



## asmcsm

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 7th cycle TTC, 4th cycle since miscarriage
> 
> 1DPO-bloated, backache, thrush
> 2DPO-gassy, diarrhea, backache, thrush
> 3DPO-gassy, achy legs, thrush
> 4DPO-gassy, pulling and pinching feeling
> 5DPO-gassy, nauseous, diarrhea, backache, pinching on left side
> 
> 
> 6DPO-gassy, nauseous, headache, dizziness
> 7DPO-gassy, sensitive to smellClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 8DPO-headache, irritable, nausea, pinches on left side, extremely emotional, vivid dreams
> 9DPO-slight temp dip of .24, bloated, frequent urination, nausea, mild cramps/aches in uterus
> 10DPO- big temp drop of .36 which never happens in my cycles this early, nausea, breasts tender near armpit, constipated, pink creamy cmClick to expand...


11DPO-bloated, gassy, dull uterus cramps, stabbing cervical pains, tender breasts near armpit, irritable, moody, nausea, skin break out, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
12DPO-bloated, constipated, sleeplessness, frequent urination. Got my :bfp: today! :wohoo:


----------



## x Zaly x

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 7th cycle TTC, 4th cycle since miscarriage
> 
> 1DPO-bloated, backache, thrush
> 2DPO-gassy, diarrhea, backache, thrush
> 3DPO-gassy, achy legs, thrush
> 4DPO-gassy, pulling and pinching feeling
> 5DPO-gassy, nauseous, diarrhea, backache, pinching on left side
> 
> 
> 6DPO-gassy, nauseous, headache, dizziness
> 7DPO-gassy, sensitive to smellClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 8DPO-headache, irritable, nausea, pinches on left side, extremely emotional, vivid dreams
> 9DPO-slight temp dip of .24, bloated, frequent urination, nausea, mild cramps/aches in uterus
> 10DPO- big temp drop of .36 which never happens in my cycles this early, nausea, breasts tender near armpit, constipated, pink creamy cmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 11DPO-bloated, gassy, dull uterus cramps, stabbing cervical pains, tender breasts near armpit, irritable, moody, nausea, skin break out, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 12DPO-bloated, constipated, sleeplessness, frequent urination. Got my :bfp: today! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yayyy!! congrats hun xx


----------



## asmcsm

Thank you!


----------



## nikinabox

asmcsm said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 7th cycle TTC, 4th cycle since miscarriage
> 
> 1DPO-bloated, backache, thrush
> 2DPO-gassy, diarrhea, backache, thrush
> 3DPO-gassy, achy legs, thrush
> 4DPO-gassy, pulling and pinching feeling
> 5DPO-gassy, nauseous, diarrhea, backache, pinching on left side
> 
> 
> 6DPO-gassy, nauseous, headache, dizziness
> 7DPO-gassy, sensitive to smellClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 8DPO-headache, irritable, nausea, pinches on left side, extremely emotional, vivid dreams
> 9DPO-slight temp dip of .24, bloated, frequent urination, nausea, mild cramps/aches in uterus
> 10DPO- big temp drop of .36 which never happens in my cycles this early, nausea, breasts tender near armpit, constipated, pink creamy cmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 11DPO-bloated, gassy, dull uterus cramps, stabbing cervical pains, tender breasts near armpit, irritable, moody, nausea, skin break out, backache, frequent urination, sleeplessness
> 12DPO-bloated, constipated, sleeplessness, frequent urination. Got my :bfp: today! :wohoo:Click to expand...

OMG!!!! I am so happy for you. I know how long you've been waiting for this. Enjoy every minute. I hope to join you soon in the BFP club - have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months :hugs::happydance:


----------



## asmcsm

nikinabox said:


> OMG!!!! I am so happy for you. I know how long you've been waiting for this. Enjoy every minute. I hope to join you soon in the BFP club - have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9 months :hugs::happydance:

Thanks so much! This was our 7th cycle TTC, 4th since the miscarriage. I think I'm still a little in shock lol. But if the really early morning sickness is any indication of a sticky baby then I should be okay! I hope you join me with a BFP very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ive no idea how many dpo i am because ff has changed it 3 times now! but i woke up this morning feeling so travel sick feeling, dizzy and now i have heartburn all evening and if i lean against anything my boobs kill


----------



## asmcsm

RedRose19 said:


> ive no idea how many dpo i am because ff has changed it 3 times now! but i woke up this morning feeling so travel sick feeling, dizzy and now i have heartburn all evening and if i lean against anything my boobs kill

I would say that your current O date looks pretty accurate and it looks like you got an implantation dip at 6DPO! When are you planning to test?


----------



## RedRose19

well i ordered some frers so they should be here on monday hopefully. i just feel like ive grown up a different person :/ i really hope its all for something!


----------



## asmcsm

RedRose19 said:


> well i ordered some frers so they should be here on monday hopefully. i just feel like ive grown up a different person :/ i really hope its all for something!

Well, I really hope this is your BFP! It look/sounds like it could be! Good luck! :)


----------



## RedRose19

asmcsm said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> well i ordered some frers so they should be here on monday hopefully. i just feel like ive grown up a different person :/ i really hope its all for something!
> 
> Well, I really hope this is your BFP! It look/sounds like it could be! Good luck! :)Click to expand...

thanks i hope so too, and congrats to you :happydance: how r u feeling


----------



## asmcsm

RedRose19 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> well i ordered some frers so they should be here on monday hopefully. i just feel like ive grown up a different person :/ i really hope its all for something!
> 
> Well, I really hope this is your BFP! It look/sounds like it could be! Good luck! :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks i hope so too, and congrats to you :happydance: how r u feelingClick to expand...

Thank you. I'm actually pretty nauseous today, which I'm taking as a great sign because with my previous that I miscarried I had no nausea. So to have it this early, I'm hoping that it means the little bean is snuggled in tight and here for the long haul.


----------



## RedRose19

im sure beanie is :D i felt nauseous from day one with my son so its def a good sign. im hoping me feeling this sick is a good sign


----------



## asmcsm

RedRose19 said:


> im sure beanie is :D i felt nauseous from day one with my son so its def a good sign. im hoping me feeling this sick is a good sign

I hope so too! You'll have to let us know when you test!


----------



## xX MissPea Xx

Congratulations on BFP's girls!! :happydance: 
I read these posts from way back when so I'm really made up for you as it's been a long time coming! Im currently at 14dpo, almost 15 if witch doesn't show in the morning! Caved in and tested at 12 dpo & got a :BFN: so waiting until Monday now when i'll be 5 days late. I must admit being on here shifts some of my focus off me & I get dead excited rooting for you ladies!


----------



## ofcrmacswife

This is month #2 posting. I've been using the calendar method for over a year and I just had the feeling that I had my ovulation dates wrong. I started using a different calendar app ... "Ovuline" ... and I love it, it's much more in depth than the "Period Tracker". I entered my cycles in for the last three months and boy is this thing accurate according to the current month. I knew immediately when I was ovulating because I felt it! Okay, on to the juicy details:

Hubby and I BD'd on CD13-three times, CD14-once, and CD15-twice - legs up in the air everytime! lol Ovulation on CD14

dpo1: Mood-happy, frisky, in love, confident, chatty & focused Symptoms
Symptoms-bodyaches, backaches, +appetite, left pelvic pain, +sex drive
BD today, EWCM

dpo2: Mood-happy, calm, in love, confident & focused Symptoms-fatigue, light headache, backache, +appetite, cramps, right pelvic pain, insomnia & +sex drive, EWCM, CP-low, med, open

dpo3: Mood-in love, motivated, impatient, blah, happy, focused & anxious Symptoms- indigestion, severe headache, mild cramps, nausea, terrible vomiting, insomnia & backaches, EWCM, CP-high, texture medium, opening medium

hoping hoping hoping ............... This has got to be our month! Fertility Friend is telling me not to test until CD18, this is going to be a long month!


----------



## nleila

Congrats!!!!


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I first posted on page 145. That was our first month of trying. AF came - EARLY TO BOOT. So upsetting.
> 
> Anyway, I know others have tried way longer than 2 months so I will not complain
> 
> So I didn't spend money on OPKs this time round. And I didn't chart either. But I did have EWCM a few days ago so I figure I O'd on CD 16, which was 24/09. We did the BD every 2 days starting CD 11. So I think we're good.
> 
> Sooooo....
> 1 DPO (25/09): nothing!
> 2 DPO (26/09): nothing!
> 3 DPO (27/09): nothing!
> 
> Well that's it really lol. Will add more as I go along.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Update!
> 4 DPO (28/09): nothing special honestly!
> 5 DPO (29/09): still nothing. Hmmm.....
> 
> New update:
> 6 DPO (30/09): honestly I feel nothing. I'm tired but that's from a very tiring weekend. Not even any sore boobs. By now I should have sore boobs, I'm sure! Tested with IC with FMU - BFN!
> 7 DPO (01/10): same as above! I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning!
> 
> 8 DPO (02/10): did test with IC - BFN again
> 9 DPO (03/10): first symptom so far - had nausea this morning! And just a few mins ago as I was changing out of work clothes, boobs felt heavy and a LITTLE sore when jiggled (yes of course I jiggled them to feel for soreness. Been doing that since 1 DPO)
> 
> Next test will be at 11 DPO - fingers crossed!


10 DPO (04/10): sore boobs continue but that's normal in my cycle 
11 DPO (05/10): tested on IC using FMU - BFN!!!
12 DPO (06/10): sore boobs continue - next test at 14 DPO. Af should be due around then!


----------



## x Zaly x

x Zaly x said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..Im back :) Cycle two here we go!
> 
> I got a positive opk twice this month so I will go with the last positive I got on the 26th which would make me 7dpo today.
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing
> 
> 2dpo - Twinges in right ovary
> 
> 3dpo - Felt slightly sick in the evening
> 
> 4dpo - Loose bm, pulling pain behind belly button
> 
> 5dpo - Bad diarrhea in the morning along with stomach cramps, felt slightly sick, sore back,thirsty. I developed cold/flu like symptoms also such as sore head, throat,muscles pain and really tired.
> 
> 6dpo - Still feeling really run down, throat still sore, splitting headache all day, nauseous, really cold even when i put lots of layers on and had heating on all day. Also some twinges in lower left abdomen and more diarrhea.
> 
> 7dpo - Cold has gone, AF type cramps, tingly feeling in nipples, still tiredClick to expand...

8dpo - tired, twinges in lower stomach, Feeling discouraged for no reason, made me depressed, sex drive is gone (not like me) sorry tmi

9dpo - Sore head, slightly sick, AF type cramps, vivid dream i miscarried triplets:nope: (so random i know) woke up in tears.

10dpo - Hungry, twinges in left side on stomach, tingly nipples ( starting to realize my actual boobs aren't sore which they usually are before AF) Tested bfn, really emotional.

11dpo - Sore head, tingly nipples, slightly sick, tired, tested again on ic, faintest line ever possible (heard these tests are very unreliable) so took a different brand, got a faint positive still to be confirmed keeping my FX!!


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> I first posted on page 145. That was our first month of trying. AF came - EARLY TO BOOT. So upsetting.
> 
> Anyway, I know others have tried way longer than 2 months so I will not complain
> 
> So I didn't spend money on OPKs this time round. And I didn't chart either. But I did have EWCM a few days ago so I figure I O'd on CD 16, which was 24/09. We did the BD every 2 days starting CD 11. So I think we're good.
> 
> Sooooo....
> 1 DPO (25/09): nothing!
> 2 DPO (26/09): nothing!
> 3 DPO (27/09): nothing!
> 
> Well that's it really lol. Will add more as I go along.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Update!
> 4 DPO (28/09): nothing special honestly!
> 5 DPO (29/09): still nothing. Hmmm.....
> 
> New update:
> 6 DPO (30/09): honestly I feel nothing. I'm tired but that's from a very tiring weekend. Not even any sore boobs. By now I should have sore boobs, I'm sure! Tested with IC with FMU - BFN!
> 7 DPO (01/10): same as above! I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning!
> 
> 8 DPO (02/10): did test with IC - BFN again
> 9 DPO (03/10): first symptom so far - had nausea this morning! And just a few mins ago as I was changing out of work clothes, boobs felt heavy and a LITTLE sore when jiggled (yes of course I jiggled them to feel for soreness. Been doing that since 1 DPO)
> 
> Next test will be at 11 DPO - fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 10 DPO (04/10): sore boobs continue but that's normal in my cycle
> 11 DPO (05/10): tested on IC using FMU - BFN!!!
> 12 DPO (06/10): sore boobs continue - next test at 14 DPO. Af should be due around then!


13 DPO (07/10): sore boobs continue
14 DPO (08/10): I woke up at 1am and decided to test with an IC. Was really sleepy and groggy and thought I got a BFN. went to bed real disappointed. Then I woke up at 8am and saw a faint positive.... Waaaaitaminute. This could be evap.... So I tested again at 5pm and waited to check within 5-10 mins. Faint positive!! But I'm still not convinced. Went to get a CB Digital and will test tomorrow or day after!!


----------



## Sunny Flowers

Hi Ladies,

This looks like a really neat forum, and I am wondering if I can join you? My LO is 14 months now, and since AF began returning in January, no two cycles have been the same. So, really we're ntnp until I have some normal cycles again. And I have been okay with the BFNs for the past few months and just keep telling myself my body isn't ready yet. But.... this past month I think we *might* be closer.

I am 11dpo. AF is due sometime between today and next Saturday. My CP is VERY high, and tilted right back. - This is really weird for me because it is always low and hard for like a week before AF arrives. I haven't been charting, BBT or anything but I am fairly sure of O based on my body. So far, on days 8-11dpo are all BFN.

Other symptoms are hard to tell. My LO just weaned last week, so not sure how my BB feel. I am extremely tired, and everything else I keep thinking is just in my head.

I am also really excited to hear how other people are doing so I stop thinking about all of this. At least until I can test again tomorrow. lol.


----------



## nleila

nleila said:


> I first posted on page 145. That was our first month of trying. AF came - EARLY TO BOOT. So upsetting.
> 
> Anyway, I know others have tried way longer than 2 months so I will not complain
> 
> So I didn't spend money on OPKs this time round. And I didn't chart either. But I did have EWCM a few days ago so I figure I O'd on CD 16, which was 24/09. We did the BD every 2 days starting CD 11. So I think we're good.
> 
> Sooooo....
> 1 DPO (25/09): nothing!
> 2 DPO (26/09): nothing!
> 3 DPO (27/09): nothing!
> 
> Well that's it really lol. Will add more as I go along.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Update!
> 4 DPO (28/09): nothing special honestly!
> 5 DPO (29/09): still nothing. Hmmm.....
> 
> New update:
> 6 DPO (30/09): honestly I feel nothing. I'm tired but that's from a very tiring weekend. Not even any sore boobs. By now I should have sore boobs, I'm sure! Tested with IC with FMU - BFN!
> 7 DPO (01/10): same as above! I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning!
> 
> 8 DPO (02/10): did test with IC - BFN again
> 9 DPO (03/10): first symptom so far - had nausea this morning! And just a few mins ago as I was changing out of work clothes, boobs felt heavy and a LITTLE sore when jiggled (yes of course I jiggled them to feel for soreness. Been doing that since 1 DPO)
> 
> Next test will be at 11 DPO - fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 10 DPO (04/10): sore boobs continue but that's normal in my cycle
> 11 DPO (05/10): tested on IC using FMU - BFN!!!
> 12 DPO (06/10): sore boobs continue - next test at 14 DPO. Af should be due around then!
> 
> 13 DPO (07/10): sore boobs continue
> 14 DPO (08/10): I woke up at 1am and decided to test with an IC. Was really sleepy and groggy and thought I got a BFN. went to bed real disappointed. Then I woke up at 8am and saw a faint positive.... Waaaaitaminute. This could be evap.... So I tested again at 5pm and waited to check within 5-10 mins. Faint positive!! But I'm still not convinced. Went to get a CB Digital and will test tomorrow or day after!!




15 DPO (09/10): I GOT MY BFP ON CLEARBLUE DIGI THIS MORNING!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO!!!! :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Kezzybear

Congratulations nleila!!!! It's so reassuring to see that sometimes people have almost no symptoms and can be preggers. Yay for you!!! 
H&h 9 months to you xxx


----------



## nleila

Thanks!! Indeed u are right. Last cycle I had ALL the "right" symptoms and was really in shock with AF arrived. This cycle, I thought I was out due to lack of symptoms and hey! H&H 9 mths to all with BFPs and to the rest, don't give up!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats nleila. Exciting post btw. Have a happy & healthy 9months. :)


----------



## Enduringplum

Nleila, Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## x Zaly x

x Zaly x said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..Im back :) Cycle two here we go!
> 
> I got a positive opk twice this month so I will go with the last positive I got on the 26th which would make me 7dpo today.
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing
> 
> 2dpo - Twinges in right ovary
> 
> 3dpo - Felt slightly sick in the evening
> 
> 4dpo - Loose bm, pulling pain behind belly button
> 
> 5dpo - Bad diarrhea in the morning along with stomach cramps, felt slightly sick, sore back,thirsty. I developed cold/flu like symptoms also such as sore head, throat,muscles pain and really tired.
> 
> 6dpo - Still feeling really run down, throat still sore, splitting headache all day, nauseous, really cold even when i put lots of layers on and had heating on all day. Also some twinges in lower left abdomen and more diarrhea.
> 
> 7dpo - Cold has gone, AF type cramps, tingly feeling in nipples, still tiredClick to expand...
> 
> 8dpo - tired, twinges in lower stomach, Feeling discouraged for no reason, made me depressed, sex drive is gone (not like me) sorry tmi
> 
> 9dpo - Sore head, slightly sick, AF type cramps, vivid dream i miscarried triplets:nope: (so random i know) woke up in tears.
> 
> 10dpo - Hungry, twinges in left side on stomach, tingly nipples ( starting to realize my actual boobs aren't sore which they usually are before AF) Tested bfn, really emotional.
> 
> 11dpo - Sore head, tingly nipples, slightly sick, tired, tested again on ic, faintest line ever possible (heard these tests are very unreliable) so took a different brand, got a faint positive still to be confirmed keeping my FX!!Click to expand...

12dpo Insanely tingly nipples, slight twinges and....... Faint bfp!

13dpo (Today) Did another test in the morning and another BFP!! Clear as day!!:happydance: Im so happy x No un usual symptoms today, tired and twinges on the left. GL to all you other ladies. Sending you baby dust!! xx


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo! 2 in one day!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Overcaffein8d

Great idea for a feed!!! Before I get started with the details, just thought I'd mention that I am 35 and this is my first attempt ttc baby #3. Now on to the good stuff!! 

Symptoms so far:

1dpo--menstrual like cramps, twinges (right side), nausea.

2dpo--menstrual like cramps, upper leg pain, nausea, and a general feeling of fullness similar to bloating (can't sleep on tummy).

3dpo--headache in AM, stuffy nose, tired (slept 9pm-noon), nausea when hungry--goes away with food, dreams, gassy.

4dpo--pinching on left side, tired (slept 9:30pm-7am then, noon-3:30pm), dream about food (woke up super hungry), abundant creamy CM, gassy.

5dpo--woke up sweating in a cold house, nothing else but sharp twinges and achy lower back.

6dpo--Super nauseous and a really heightened sense of smell. 

7dpo--nauseous, gassy, sharp pains on left, cloudy urine, EWCM. 

8dpo--woke feeling great, by the evening cramping came back full force.

9dpo--crampy all day, loads of watery CM, fatigued, frequent urination, nausea when hungry, extreme hunger, nausea worse after eating.

10dpo--bloated, CM turning milky, nausea (think I'm really sensitive to hormone changes), hungry, heartburn, vurps (burp with a little vomit), tired.

11dpo--extreme hunger, more milky white, watery cm, tired (needed a nap), crampy in the pm, :bfn:

12dpo--startled to realize that my bbs haven't been sore at all (normally very sore by 4dpo), nausea and cramping in the evening, backache, and cried w/o any reason at all. :bfn: on FRER.

13dpo--lower back pain, mild cramps, upper legs achy, milky colored cm (odorless/slightly sweet), BBs still not sore at all. 

14dpo--lower back pain, AF-like cramps, EWCM, headache all day, :bfn: $1store test.

15dpo--no sign of AF (due today), mild cramping, nausea in evening (worsens when I lie down), need to pee more often (also worsens when I lie down), cm creamy, :bfn: on FRER.

16dpo--backache, pm nausea, waking up twice a night to pee.

17dpo--backache, frequent urination, :bfn: on Wondfo.

18dpo--:bfn: w FMU, full ferning, EWCM??
:dust:


----------



## nleila

Congrats Zaly!!!!! We're gonna have (kinda) the same EDD! H&H 9 mths!!


----------



## ofcrmacswife

This is month #2 posting. I've been using the calendar method for over a year and I just had the feeling that I had my ovulation dates wrong. I started using a different calendar app ... "Ovuline" ... and I love it, it's much more in depth than the "Period Tracker". I entered my cycles in for the last three months and boy is this thing accurate according to the current month. I knew immediately when I was ovulating because I felt it! Okay, on to the juicy details:

Hubby and I BD'd on CD13-three times, CD14-once, and CD15-twice - legs up in the air everytime! lol Ovulation on CD14

dpo1: Mood-happy, frisky, in love, confident, chatty & focused Symptoms
Symptoms-bodyaches, backaches, +appetite, left pelvic pain, +sex drive
BD today, EWCM

dpo2: Mood-happy, calm, in love, confident & focused Symptoms-fatigue, light headache, backache, +appetite, cramps, right pelvic pain, insomnia & +sex drive, EWCM, CP-low, med, open

dpo3: Mood-in love, motivated, impatient, blah, happy, focused & anxious Symptoms- indigestion, severe headache, mild cramps, nausea, terrible vomiting, insomnia & backaches, EWCM, CP-high, texture medium, opening medium

hoping hoping hoping ............... This has got to be our month! Fertility Friend is telling me not to test until CD18, this is going to be a long month!

dpo4: Mood-happy, in love &focused Symptoms-+sex drive, indigestion, +appetite, gas, bodyaches, insomnia, constipation, backaches & right pelvic pain, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo5: Mood-confident, happy, motivated & in love Symptoms-constipation, +appetite, backaches, left pelvic pain & insomnia, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo6: Mood-in love, confident, motivated, calm, weepy (while watching TV), happy (overall) & focused Symptoms-backaches, headaches, +sex drive, bodyaches, bloating, constipation, cravings, indigestion, fatigue, cramps, +appetite & insomnia, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed 

dpo7: Mood-in love, confident, excited, motivated, weepy (while watching TV), happy, focused & emotional Symptoms-indigestion, headaches, +appetite, fatigue, insomnia, bloating, constipation, backaches & +sex drive, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

** Special Note so far, I've been cleaning and redecorating my house like mad! Totally redid our guest bedroom & guest bathroom in two days time! For me that's huge because we have lived in this house for almost two years and I haven't done ANYTHING to change it!


----------



## luckylucy

1 DPO: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges,Crankiness/Irritability,Increased Sex Drive,Moodiness,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Headache,Runny Nose,Sore Throat,Stuffy Nose,Diarrhea (I know TMI Sorry)

2 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Twinges,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Anxious/On Edge,Increased Sense of Smell,Sleeplessness,Nausea

3 DPO:Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Constipation,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea

4 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Sore Muscles,Achy Legs/Hips,Stuffy Nose,Hot Flashes,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Empty Feeling,Increased Appetite,Nausea

5DPO: Bloating,Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Sharp/Stabbing Pains,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Increased Sense of Smell,Hot Flashes,Sleeplessness,Constipation,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea,New or Strange Cravings

6DPO: 
Gas/Flatulence
Heaviness/Fullness
Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Pulling/Pinching
Twinges
Achy Legs or Hips
Backache
Crankiness/Irritability
Moodiness
Very Happy
Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
Headache
Increased Sense of Smell
Stuffy Nose
Fatigue/Exhaustion
Hot Flashes
Diarrhea
Frequent Urination
Increased Appetite
Nausea
New or Strange Cravings

7DPO: Same as day 6 took Test but it was a :bfn: :'(

8DPO: Same as above

9DPO: Same as above

10DPO: Same as above

11DPO: :bfp: Very faint but it is there YAY!!! I want to scream it from the roof tops but DH says to wait because anything can happen :/ DH thinks it could be an evap line but it was pink & there with in 2-3 minutes of taking the test. Anyone have this happen? I am hoping that he is not right but dont want the let down come Sunday if he is :/


----------



## nleila

luckylucy said:


> 1 DPO: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges,Crankiness/Irritability,Increased Sex Drive,Moodiness,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Headache,Runny Nose,Sore Throat,Stuffy Nose,Diarrhea (I know TMI Sorry)
> 
> 2 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Twinges,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Anxious/On Edge,Increased Sense of Smell,Sleeplessness,Nausea
> 
> 3 DPO:Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Constipation,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea
> 
> 4 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Sore Muscles,Achy Legs/Hips,Stuffy Nose,Hot Flashes,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Empty Feeling,Increased Appetite,Nausea
> 
> 5DPO: Bloating,Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Sharp/Stabbing Pains,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Increased Sense of Smell,Hot Flashes,Sleeplessness,Constipation,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea,New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 6DPO:
> Gas/Flatulence
> Heaviness/Fullness
> Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Pulling/Pinching
> Twinges
> Achy Legs or Hips
> Backache
> Crankiness/Irritability
> Moodiness
> Very Happy
> Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Headache
> Increased Sense of Smell
> Stuffy Nose
> Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Hot Flashes
> Diarrhea
> Frequent Urination
> Increased Appetite
> Nausea
> New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7DPO: Same as day 6 took Test but it was a :bfn: :'(
> 
> 8DPO: Same as above
> 
> 9DPO: Same as above
> 
> 10DPO: Same as above
> 
> 11DPO: :bfp: Very faint but it is there YAY!!! I want to scream it from the roof tops but DH says to wait because anything can happen :/ DH thinks it could be an evap line but it was pink & there with in 2-3 minutes of taking the test. Anyone have this happen? I am hoping that he is not right but dont want the let down come Sunday if he is :/


This just happened to me! See previous page for my post in green. 

Did you use an IC? I did and it showed the faintest pink line within a few mins too. I stalked every forum on the Internet on faint positives and most women say to use a CB Digi if you see that. So I did, and got my BFP!

Go get the Clearblue Digi!


----------



## luckylucy

nleila said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 1 DPO: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges,Crankiness/Irritability,Increased Sex Drive,Moodiness,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Headache,Runny Nose,Sore Throat,Stuffy Nose,Diarrhea (I know TMI Sorry)
> 
> 2 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Twinges,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Anxious/On Edge,Increased Sense of Smell,Sleeplessness,Nausea
> 
> 3 DPO:Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Constipation,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea
> 
> 4 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Sore Muscles,Achy Legs/Hips,Stuffy Nose,Hot Flashes,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Empty Feeling,Increased Appetite,Nausea
> 
> 5DPO: Bloating,Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Sharp/Stabbing Pains,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Increased Sense of Smell,Hot Flashes,Sleeplessness,Constipation,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea,New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 6DPO:
> Gas/Flatulence
> Heaviness/Fullness
> Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Pulling/Pinching
> Twinges
> Achy Legs or Hips
> Backache
> Crankiness/Irritability
> Moodiness
> Very Happy
> Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Headache
> Increased Sense of Smell
> Stuffy Nose
> Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Hot Flashes
> Diarrhea
> Frequent Urination
> Increased Appetite
> Nausea
> New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7DPO: Same as day 6 took Test but it was a :bfn: :'(
> 
> 8DPO: Same as above
> 
> 9DPO: Same as above
> 
> 10DPO: Same as above
> 
> 11DPO: :bfp: Very faint but it is there YAY!!! I want to scream it from the roof tops but DH says to wait because anything can happen :/ DH thinks it could be an evap line but it was pink & there with in 2-3 minutes of taking the test. Anyone have this happen? I am hoping that he is not right but dont want the let down come Sunday if he is :/
> 
> 
> This just happened to me! See previous page for my post in green.
> 
> Did you use an IC? I did and it showed the faintest pink line within a few mins too. I stalked every forum on the Internet on faint positives and most women say to use a CB Digi if you see that. So I did, and got my BFP!
> 
> Go get the Clearblue Digi!Click to expand...

I used First Response 6 days sooner or something like that I know for a fact it was First Response but can't remember what else it said LOL.
the :witch: is supposed to show her ugly face on Sunday which is 3 days before paid day :growlmad: so I guess I will just have to sit tight and see if she comes or not and if not get the CB Digi :thumbup: I too have been stalking every website, forum, etc to find something out. And everywhere that I look says that as long as the line is PINK and not GREY or some other color or an "indent" then all is good but after trying for a year I want GOOD news for once you know so I kind of want to hold on to this TINY FAINT pink line LOL


----------



## nleila

luckylucy said:


> nleila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 1 DPO: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges,Crankiness/Irritability,Increased Sex Drive,Moodiness,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Headache,Runny Nose,Sore Throat,Stuffy Nose,Diarrhea (I know TMI Sorry)
> 
> 2 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Twinges,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Anxious/On Edge,Increased Sense of Smell,Sleeplessness,Nausea
> 
> 3 DPO:Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Constipation,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea
> 
> 4 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Sore Muscles,Achy Legs/Hips,Stuffy Nose,Hot Flashes,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Empty Feeling,Increased Appetite,Nausea
> 
> 5DPO: Bloating,Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Sharp/Stabbing Pains,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Increased Sense of Smell,Hot Flashes,Sleeplessness,Constipation,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea,New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 6DPO:
> Gas/Flatulence
> Heaviness/Fullness
> Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Pulling/Pinching
> Twinges
> Achy Legs or Hips
> Backache
> Crankiness/Irritability
> Moodiness
> Very Happy
> Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Headache
> Increased Sense of Smell
> Stuffy Nose
> Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Hot Flashes
> Diarrhea
> Frequent Urination
> Increased Appetite
> Nausea
> New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7DPO: Same as day 6 took Test but it was a :bfn: :'(
> 
> 8DPO: Same as above
> 
> 9DPO: Same as above
> 
> 10DPO: Same as above
> 
> 11DPO: :bfp: Very faint but it is there YAY!!! I want to scream it from the roof tops but DH says to wait because anything can happen :/ DH thinks it could be an evap line but it was pink & there with in 2-3 minutes of taking the test. Anyone have this happen? I am hoping that he is not right but dont want the let down come Sunday if he is :/
> 
> 
> This just happened to me! See previous page for my post in green.
> 
> Did you use an IC? I did and it showed the faintest pink line within a few mins too. I stalked every forum on the Internet on faint positives and most women say to use a CB Digi if you see that. So I did, and got my BFP!
> 
> Go get the Clearblue Digi! Click to expand...
> 
> I used First Response 6 days sooner or something like that I know for a fact it was First Response but can't remember what else it said LOL.
> the :witch: is supposed to show her ugly face on Sunday which is 3 days before paid day :growlmad: so I guess I will just have to sit tight and see if she comes or not and if not get the CB Digi :thumbup: I too have been stalking every website, forum, etc to find something out. And everywhere that I look says that as long as the line is PINK and not GREY or some other color or an "indent" then all is good but after trying for a year I want GOOD news for once you know so I kind of want to hold on to this TINY FAINT pink line LOLClick to expand...



I know what u mean - keep us updated!!


----------



## x Zaly x

nleila said:


> Congrats Zaly!!!!! We're gonna have (kinda) the same EDD! H&H 9 mths!!

Thanks hun, congrats to you too! Yayy for having our bubs at the same time :D xx


----------



## luckylucy

luckylucy said:


> 1 DPO: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges,Crankiness/Irritability,Increased Sex Drive,Moodiness,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Headache,Runny Nose,Sore Throat,Stuffy Nose,Diarrhea (I know TMI Sorry)
> 
> 2 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Twinges,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Anxious/On Edge,Increased Sense of Smell,Sleeplessness,Nausea
> 
> 3 DPO:Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Constipation,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea
> 
> 4 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Sore Muscles,Achy Legs/Hips,Stuffy Nose,Hot Flashes,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Empty Feeling,Increased Appetite,Nausea
> 
> 5DPO: Bloating,Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Sharp/Stabbing Pains,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Increased Sense of Smell,Hot Flashes,Sleeplessness,Constipation,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea,New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 6DPO:
> Gas/Flatulence
> Heaviness/Fullness
> Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Pulling/Pinching
> Twinges
> Achy Legs or Hips
> Backache
> Crankiness/Irritability
> Moodiness
> Very Happy
> Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Headache
> Increased Sense of Smell
> Stuffy Nose
> Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Hot Flashes
> Diarrhea
> Frequent Urination
> Increased Appetite
> Nausea
> New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7DPO: Same as day 6 took Test but it was a :bfn: :'(
> 
> 8DPO: Same as above
> 
> 9DPO: Same as above
> 
> 10DPO: Same as above
> 
> 11DPO: :bfp: Very faint but it is there YAY!!! I want to scream it from the roof tops but DH says to wait because anything can happen :/ DH thinks it could be an evap line but it was pink & there with in 2-3 minutes of taking the test. Anyone have this happen? I am hoping that he is not right but dont want the let down come Sunday if he is :/

So now I am thinking my DH might just be right :cry: because last night when he got home to look at the test there was NO line there at all! :nope: WTH? IDK what is going on with that but I did some more stalking last night and it turns out that I am not the only one this has happened to and everyone of them used the same brand. However 5 of the people have said that they did find out that they are/were pregnant. All the posts I am seeing are from like 5 or more years ago. So no w I am not sure if I was 1) Seeing things (even though DH said he could kind of see it in the picture I sent) 2) seeing an evap line even though it I read the results with in the 3 minute time frame. ARG why does this waiting thing have to be so darn hard? I have 2 more days until the :witch: shows up. I am having cramps but nothing like I would normally have and I am not having any other PMS symptoms other than being cranky


----------



## nikinabox

Back yet again, but this time without as much hope as I usually hold at 11dpo

Started spotting today slightly... 

Would anyone mind checking out my chart and letting me know what they think?


----------



## BrittBS

Back again! Hopefully for the last time!

1dpo- nothing, creamy CM
2dpo-nothing, sticky CM
3dpo- nothing, sticky CM
4dpo- bloated, gassy, Watery CM
5dpo-cramps, egg white CM
6dpo-cramps, a little more tired than usual, I fell asleep 3 times while driving home from work, sticky CM
7dpo- cramps, extremely tired, could not hold my eyes open any longer, fell asleep 3 hours before my usual bed time, sticky CM
8dpo- fell asleep driving again, egg white CM
9dpo- nothing, egg white CM, :bfn: on IC
10dpo- nothing, egg white CM, temp dip
11dpo- slight cramping, egg white CM


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats Zaly on your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## 2moms2be

Here I am again, back in the TWW after a weird, long follicular phase :shrug: I ovulated a full ten days late, and I was only able to get one donation in the correct window (day before O). But hey, it only takes one, right? Not super hopeful about this cycle, due to the strangeness of it all, but you never know :)

FF says I'm 3DPO today, but I'm certain that I ovulated a day after it's showing my crosshairs (I manually adjusted it). So that's what I'm going by!

So here goes nothing...

*1DPO:* Strange twinges all over my abdomen. Nothing particularly unusual. Otherwise feeling fine & normal. Nice temp rise :thumbup:
*2DPO:* Woke up to weird twinges again... really low in my pelvis. They went away when I got out of bed. Nothing otherwise. Temp still looking good!
*3DPO:* Little bit of creamy CM. Temp right where it's been. Dull, off-and-on cramps all day long. 
*4DPO:* Little bit of creamy CM again. Temp went up a little.
*5DPO:* Temp went up some more. Feeling normal & good. Super tired this morning, but I think that was due to the Benadryl I took last night - allergies were out of control. Quite a bit of creamy CM. Had a coffee around 3pm and could only drink half because it tasted like ashes (??). Severe gassy/bloaty/ugh feeling late in the evening.
*6DPO:* Little bit of creamy CM. Temp down a little, but about where it's been. Feeling totally normal otherwise.
*7DPO:* More creamy CM... most I've seen yet. Temp holding steady. My nipples are sensitive/kinda sore, especially the right. Usually my boobs get heavy and achy, but this nipple thing is new.
*8DPO:* Temp down a little; still up there though. Nipple soreness/sensitivity continues - a bit worse... still mostly the right. No CM at all. Gassy. Face is a little broken out, ugh. All I can think about is FOOD, haha - crazy appetite. Gumns bled a little when I brushed in the evening.
*9DPO:* Temp holding steady. Sticky/creamyish CM. still broken out. Sore nipples continue. Cervix low and feels firm & open-ish? I think? Always have trouble judging that. Bleeding gums when I brushed in the evening. I just feel out, but you never know :)
*10DPO:* Temp dropped below the cover line. I've never had that happen before AF/spotting arrived. Kinda making me nervous. Soreness is spreading to the rest of my boobs now; feels like PMS. Nipples are still the worst. They're getting swollen, too. Gums are actually sore? That's weird and awful. Stickyish CM. Gassy in the evening, slightly constipated.
*11DPO:* Temp back up. Resisted the urge to POAS. Woke up with some sharp pain low in my abdomen; seems to have gone away. Boobs are killing me; nipples especially painful. Gagged and nearly threw up on my vitamins this morning, ew. Super emotional. Want to cry over everything. Typical PMS. Started spotting bright red. One day early. Guess this cycle is a bust, too... but I'll wait for AF before stopping this list!
*12DPO:* Boobs still hurt. Temp went up a tiny bit. Woke up to no spotting. BFN on an IC. Light spotting that started later in the day & continued. Blood-streaked EWCM in the evening?? Weird.
*13DPO:* Big temp drop. Woke up with an uncomfortable tummy. Light brownish, watery spotting continues. Boobs still hurt, though not as bad as yesterday.
*14DPO:* Temp crashed. Boobs still painful. Still spotting like mad. AF should be here tomorrow or Wednesday, so I'm turning this red!


----------



## nikinabox

nikinabox said:


> Back yet again, but this time without as much hope as I usually hold at 11dpo
> 
> Started spotting today slightly...
> 
> Would anyone mind checking out my chart and letting me know what they think?

Got AF today... so I'm out. Again.


----------



## luckylucy

nleila said:


> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nleila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckylucy said:
> 
> 
> 1 DPO: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges,Crankiness/Irritability,Increased Sex Drive,Moodiness,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Headache,Runny Nose,Sore Throat,Stuffy Nose,Diarrhea (I know TMI Sorry)
> 
> 2 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Twinges,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Anxious/On Edge,Increased Sense of Smell,Sleeplessness,Nausea
> 
> 3 DPO:Gas/Flatulence,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Achy Legs/Hips,"I Just Feel Pregnant",Constipation,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea
> 
> 4 DPO: Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Sore Muscles,Achy Legs/Hips,Stuffy Nose,Hot Flashes,Diarrhea,Frequent Urination,Empty Feeling,Increased Appetite,Nausea
> 
> 5DPO: Bloating,Gas/Flatulence,Heaviness/Fullness,Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure,Pulling/Pinching,Sharp/Stabbing Pains,Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst,Increased Sense of Smell,Hot Flashes,Sleeplessness,Constipation,Frequent Urination,Increased Cervical Fluid,Nausea,New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 6DPO:
> Gas/Flatulence
> Heaviness/Fullness
> Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
> Pulling/Pinching
> Twinges
> Achy Legs or Hips
> Backache
> Crankiness/Irritability
> Moodiness
> Very Happy
> Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst
> Headache
> Increased Sense of Smell
> Stuffy Nose
> Fatigue/Exhaustion
> Hot Flashes
> Diarrhea
> Frequent Urination
> Increased Appetite
> Nausea
> New or Strange Cravings
> 
> 7DPO: Same as day 6 took Test but it was a :bfn: :'(
> 
> 8DPO: Same as above
> 
> 9DPO: Same as above
> 
> 10DPO: Same as above
> 
> 11DPO: :bfp: Very faint but it is there YAY!!! I want to scream it from the roof tops but DH says to wait because anything can happen :/ DH thinks it could be an evap line but it was pink & there with in 2-3 minutes of taking the test. Anyone have this happen? I am hoping that he is not right but dont want the let down come Sunday if he is :/
> 
> 
> This just happened to me! See previous page for my post in green.
> 
> Did you use an IC? I did and it showed the faintest pink line within a few mins too. I stalked every forum on the Internet on faint positives and most women say to use a CB Digi if you see that. So I did, and got my BFP!
> 
> Go get the Clearblue Digi! Click to expand...
> 
> I used First Response 6 days sooner or something like that I know for a fact it was First Response but can't remember what else it said LOL.
> the :witch: is supposed to show her ugly face on Sunday which is 3 days before paid day :growlmad: so I guess I will just have to sit tight and see if she comes or not and if not get the CB Digi :thumbup: I too have been stalking every website, forum, etc to find something out. And everywhere that I look says that as long as the line is PINK and not GREY or some other color or an "indent" then all is good but after trying for a year I want GOOD news for once you know so I kind of want to hold on to this TINY FAINT pink line LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what u mean - keep us updated!!Click to expand...

I am pretty sure that the faint line was a :bfp: the :witch: was do Sunday and it is now Tuesday and no sign of her or any symptoms of her showing up either. &#128512; My DH says to give it a few days but I have never been late in my life and never 3days late. So now I am off to do the :happydance: good luck and baby :dust: to everyone still waiting to find out


----------



## ofcrmacswife

This is month #2 posting. I've been using the calendar method for over a year and I just had the feeling that I had my ovulation dates wrong. I started using a different calendar app ... "Ovuline" ... and I love it, it's much more in depth than the "Period Tracker". I entered my cycles in for the last three months and boy is this thing accurate according to the current month. I knew immediately when I was ovulating because I felt it! Okay, on to the juicy details:

Hubby and I BD'd on CD13-three times, CD14-once, and CD15-twice - legs up in the air everytime! lol Ovulation on CD14

dpo1: Mood-happy, frisky, in love, confident, chatty & focused Symptoms
Symptoms-bodyaches, backaches, +appetite, left pelvic pain, +sex drive
BD today, EWCM

dpo2: Mood-happy, calm, in love, confident & focused Symptoms-fatigue, light headache, backache, +appetite, cramps, right pelvic pain, insomnia & +sex drive, EWCM, CP-low, med, open

dpo3: Mood-in love, motivated, impatient, blah, happy, focused & anxious Symptoms- indigestion, severe headache, mild cramps, nausea, terrible vomiting, insomnia & backaches, EWCM, CP-high, texture medium, opening medium

hoping hoping hoping ............... This has got to be our month! Fertility Friend is telling me not to test until CD18, this is going to be a long month!

dpo4: Mood-happy, in love &focused Symptoms-+sex drive, indigestion, +appetite, gas, bodyaches, insomnia, constipation, backaches & right pelvic pain, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo5: Mood-confident, happy, motivated & in love Symptoms-constipation, +appetite, backaches, left pelvic pain & insomnia, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo6: Mood-in love, confident, motivated, calm, weepy (while watching TV), happy (overall) & focused Symptoms-backaches, headaches, +sex drive, bodyaches, bloating, constipation, cravings, indigestion, fatigue, cramps, +appetite & insomnia, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed 

dpo7: Mood-in love, confident, excited, motivated, weepy (while watching TV), happy, focused & emotional Symptoms-indigestion, headaches, +appetite, fatigue, insomnia, bloating, constipation, backaches & +sex drive, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

** Special Note so far, I've been cleaning and redecorating my house like mad! Totally redid our guest bedroom & guest bathroom in two days time! For me that's huge because we have lived in this house for almost two years and I haven't done ANYTHING to change it!

dpo8: same as dpo7

dpo9: Mood-confident, happy, focused, calm & in love Symptoms-gas, left pelvic pain, bloating, backaches, cramps & insomnia Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo10: Mood-confident, focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-fatigue, gas, cramps, insomnia, left pelvic pain, -appetite, bloating, constipation, backaches & +sex drive Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed 

dpo11: Mood-confident, focused, happy, motivated & in love Symptoms-cramps, gas, bodyaches, insomnia, -appetite, bloating, constipation & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo12: Mood-confident, focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-cramps, gas, fatigue, bodyaches, insomnia, -sex drive, bloating, constipation & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo13: Mood-focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-cramps, headaches, gas, bodyaches, -sex drive, diarrhea, -appetite, bloating, neckaches, insomnia, slight numb feeling in my lower abdomen & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, firm & closed

dpo14: Mood-focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-cramps, gas, +appetite, dizziness, -sex drive, insomnia, again with the numbness with the lower abdomen & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, firm & closed

I know I should be testing, but AF should show her ugly face within the next 1-3 days. I've taken soo many tests in the last year and a half and have had so many let downs I'm just going to wait it out this time! Will update again when either AF comes or test date, whichever comes first :)


----------



## nleila

I have a feeling this thread is slowly dying...... :-(
It used to have a much faster update rate!


----------



## MomWife

I agree!I used to come on here daily and see all different types of updates!! Now it does seems like it is dying. I love this thread, I hope it stays alive!


----------



## angelbump

Hi ladies, back in the tww again.
I promised myself I wouldnt symptom spot again this month but today which im assuming as my opks are getting lighter and lighter im either 1-2 dpo I feel like I have a sore throat coming, my glands are up and my face has been flushed all day long! Also feeling a bit rougher than usual and a tad more tired than usual.

Apart from that nothing really will update as the tww continues :) 
Everyone please keep fingers and toes crossed!! 
Babydust to all xx


----------



## ofcrmacswife

This is month #2 posting. I've been using the calendar method for over a year and I just had the feeling that I had my ovulation dates wrong. I started using a different calendar app ... "Ovuline" ... and I love it, it's much more in depth than the "Period Tracker". I entered my cycles in for the last three months and boy is this thing accurate according to the current month. I knew immediately when I was ovulating because I felt it! Okay, on to the juicy details:

Hubby and I BD'd on CD13-three times, CD14-once, and CD15-twice - legs up in the air everytime! lol Ovulation on CD14

dpo1: Mood-happy, frisky, in love, confident, chatty & focused Symptoms
Symptoms-bodyaches, backaches, +appetite, left pelvic pain, +sex drive
BD today, EWCM

dpo2: Mood-happy, calm, in love, confident & focused Symptoms-fatigue, light headache, backache, +appetite, cramps, right pelvic pain, insomnia & +sex drive, EWCM, CP-low, med, open

dpo3: Mood-in love, motivated, impatient, blah, happy, focused & anxious Symptoms- indigestion, severe headache, mild cramps, nausea, terrible vomiting, insomnia & backaches, EWCM, CP-high, texture medium, opening medium

hoping hoping hoping ............... This has got to be our month! Fertility Friend is telling me not to test until CD18, this is going to be a long month!

dpo4: Mood-happy, in love &focused Symptoms-+sex drive, indigestion, +appetite, gas, bodyaches, insomnia, constipation, backaches & right pelvic pain, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo5: Mood-confident, happy, motivated & in love Symptoms-constipation, +appetite, backaches, left pelvic pain & insomnia, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo6: Mood-in love, confident, motivated, calm, weepy (while watching TV), happy (overall) & focused Symptoms-backaches, headaches, +sex drive, bodyaches, bloating, constipation, cravings, indigestion, fatigue, cramps, +appetite & insomnia, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed 

dpo7: Mood-in love, confident, excited, motivated, weepy (while watching TV), happy, focused & emotional Symptoms-indigestion, headaches, +appetite, fatigue, insomnia, bloating, constipation, backaches & +sex drive, Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

** Special Note so far, I've been cleaning and redecorating my house like mad! Totally redid our guest bedroom & guest bathroom in two days time! For me that's huge because we have lived in this house for almost two years and I haven't done ANYTHING to change it!

dpo8: same as dpo7

dpo9: Mood-confident, happy, focused, calm & in love Symptoms-gas, left pelvic pain, bloating, backaches, cramps & insomnia Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo10: Mood-confident, focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-fatigue, gas, cramps, insomnia, left pelvic pain, -appetite, bloating, constipation, backaches & +sex drive Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed 

dpo11: Mood-confident, focused, happy, motivated & in love Symptoms-cramps, gas, bodyaches, insomnia, -appetite, bloating, constipation & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo12: Mood-confident, focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-cramps, gas, fatigue, bodyaches, insomnia, -sex drive, bloating, constipation & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, texture firm, closed

dpo13: Mood-focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-cramps, headaches, gas, bodyaches, -sex drive, diarrhea, -appetite, bloating, neckaches, insomnia, slight numb feeling in my lower abdomen & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, firm & closed

dpo14: Mood-focused, happy, calm, in love & motivated Symptoms-cramps, gas, +appetite, dizziness, -sex drive, insomnia, again with the numbness with the lower abdomen & backaches Creamy CM, CP-high, firm & closed

I know I should be testing, but AF should show her ugly face within the next 1-3 days. I've taken soo many tests in the last year and a half and have had so many let downs I'm just going to wait it out this time! Will update again when either AF comes or test date, whichever comes first 

Nothing has really changed too much today .... just bored at home and thought I'd make another post. No AF today ... which is a good sign ... I hope she stays away and I'm really hoping to turn this post green. But still waiting to test since I've had to switch calendar apps over the past couple of months.


----------



## angelbump

Okay so updating my last post here, i should now be about 4 dpo and iv just wiped (sorry tmi) and iv got some brown discharge and have been having cramps all day and a horrible shooting pain that felt like it was right in my noony! Also can definately feel a pain in my right ovary specifically.

Havnt had this any other cycle and have had cold hands for 3 days straight??
Fingers crossed ill be turning this post green in 2 weeks :happydance:

This cycle has just felt different, and as someone whos periods are like clockwork spotting mid month has never happened!!!

So trying not to get hopes up but if this spotting stops it'll just be a waiting game.

Anyone similar to me??
Would love to share this experience with you ladies whatever the outcome x


----------



## riana12

Hi, this is our TTC cycle #20.
CD 1 on 4 October
*ovulation day 18 October*
*5DPO* - creamy CM, abdominal pain, tender nipples
*6DPO* - creamy CM, abdominal pain, tender nipples
*7DPO* - creamy CM, abdominal pain, BBT dip
*8DPO* - creamy CM, abdominal pain
*9DPO* - creamy CM, abdominal pain
*10DPO* - creamy CM, abdominal pain, HPT faint line
*11DPO* - eggwhite CM, abdominal pain, spotting


----------



## sammynashley

Hi ladies! This is mine n hubby's first month back ttc #3 after a two months break! I'm only 6 dpo but here are my symptoms so far! 



1DPO- nothing.

2DPO- lots of creamy cm.

3DPO- lots of creamy cm, really bad cramps, sensitive nipples, tired.

4DPO- lots of creamy cm, headache, sore boobs.

5DPO- lots of creamy cm, sensitive nipples, cramps, sore boobs, tired, gassy.

6DPO- lots of creamy cm, sensitive nipples, heavy sore boobs, cramp and tired.

7DPO- lots of creamy cm, sensitive nipples, heavy sore boobs, mood swings, little bit sicky.




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## nleila

Hi guys,

I lost my pregnancy. I posted in green just last week. Then on Monday, I started to bleed. Went to the doctors who tested by HCGs over a 48hr period. They were 34 on Monday (already very low) and then 19 on Thursday. Bleeding got heavier. Think I just miscarried or had a chemical pregnancy. I don't think it ever implanted properly. 

On to TTC cycle 3 :-(


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

nleila said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lost my pregnancy. I posted in green just last week. Then on Monday, I started to bleed. Went to the doctors who tested by HCGs over a 48hr period. They were 34 on Monday (already very low) and then 19 on Thursday. Bleeding got heavier. Think I just miscarried or had a chemical pregnancy. I don't think it ever implanted properly.
> 
> On to TTC cycle 3 :-(

I am so sorry :(. :hug:


----------



## Kezzybear

I'm sorry nleila :( hugs to you. Good on you for staying positive xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, well I'm back for cycle 3. Desperately trying not to symptom spot because I actually convinced myself and OH that I was pregnant last month because my body made me think I was experiencing all of these crazy symptoms. Needless to say AF came the day I tested negative. So ill list any symptoms I have but I'm really not looking for things. 

1DPO - Sore boobs, normal for me. Temp 97.79
2DPO - Same as above no CM. Temp 98.14
3DPO - Same as above. Temp 98.42
4DPO - Boobs still sore yellow CM. Slight temp drop 98.14
5DPO - Temp 98.6, boobs achey. Been in bed ill with a migraine all day probably not a symptom! CP high and closed
6DPO - Temp 98.33, boobs sore, very high cervix almost couldn't find it but when I did it was very tightly closed. creamy cm


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, well I'm back for cycle 3. Desperately trying not to symptom spot because I actually convinced myself and OH that I was pregnant last month because my body made me think I was experiencing all of these crazy symptoms. Needless to say AF came the day I tested negative. So ill list any symptoms I have but I'm really not looking for things. 

1DPO - Sore boobs, normal for me. Temp 97.79
2DPO - Same as above no CM. Temp 98.14
3DPO - Same as above. Temp 98.42
4DPO - Boobs still sore yellow CM. Slight temp drop 98.14
5DPO - Temp 98.6, boobs achey. Been in bed ill with a migraine all day probably not a symptom! CP high and closed
6DPO - Temp 98.33, boobs sore, very high cervix almost couldn't find it but when I did it was very tightly closed. creamy cm. Noticed I've been dizzy when I've stood up quickly a few times today. Could be not pregnancy related but you never know


----------



## Renaendel

Days to O, stalking so I don't miss it and can start posting in a few days.


----------



## MommaOf1

Last Period 9/26/13
ovulation on oct 9 AF due oct 24
5-6 dpo light cramping
8dpo neg test
9dpo mild nausea no vomiting, mild breast tenderness, lots of gas
11dpo neg test, more cramping slightly more severe than on 6dpo, same mild breast tenderness, nasea no vomiting, lots of gas, dizziness for most of the day, some lower back pain. Nipple changes- White bumps appeared or enlarged to be noticeable, and dark spots near white bumps and around the edge of areolas has darkened. Then night before i had 3 intense weird dreams 
12dpo Heavy cramping today, I keep going into the bathroom anytime I feel anything down there to see if AF is here early nothing yet. I am definately worried about this cramping. No nausea or dizziness today. Im still hopeful because of the nipple changes though
***UPDATE*** I tested again this am and another light BFP!!! I also wanted to add the "common things" that DID NOT happen to me during the 2ww, before getting my BFP, I had zero fatigue, In fact I felt such an energy boost that I didn't need my regular coffee to get me through the day, the couple times I did have coffee caused intense dizziness and nausea. I just wanted to share that because during the 2ww I was feeling like I was out because all of the websites kept saying that fatigue was the #1 symptom of early sign of pregnancy. I also had zero urgency to go pee a lot.

I really wanted to share this info so that women who track symptoms like I did, don't think they're out just because they don't get some common symptoms, cause I didn't and felt discouraged like AF was gonna show up, especially with two full days of heavy cramps before AF was supposed to show up then got BFP
Keep up the hope!!!!! I really hope all of you get your BFP's too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best Wishes to all of you!!!!!!


----------



## messica

Bored as heck so I'll throw mine in the pot :coffee:

1-8dpo - nada

9dpo - small headache, couple of times where my boobs went sore for a few minutes

10dpo - small headache, felt a bit more tired than usual, twinges in my groin to the left of my pubic bone

11dpo - small headache, bit more tired, the boob thing flared up again throughout the day, more twingest in my groin

12 dpo - no appetite, boobs a bit more continuously bothered, bit more tired and had ONE MASSIVE headache in the late evening that nearly had me sick it was so bad , lotiony cm

13 dpo - again not much of an appetite, boobs were back to normal, tired but not extremely so but this time headache started around 4pm and lasted the rest of the night. Tried tylenol but it did nothing to help and I didn't sleep a wink last night because of the discomfort from that and quite a bit of acid reflux/heartburn, lotiony cm

14 dpo - (today) appetite seems fine, tired but not excessively so, boobs are back to playing Jekyl and Hyde, headache and heartburn are nearly indescribable, very mild cramping, lotiony cm


So far no positive hpt's, but my luteal phase is usually shorter so the fact that I made it to 14dpo is the most encouraging sign of all for me so far. 

I'm heading in for a beta tonight and should have the results tomorrow.


----------



## Nini Lopez

Anyone experience very light pale pink discharge? Only when I wiped.


----------



## MommaOf1

Nini Lopez said:


> Anyone experience very light pale pink discharge? Only when I wiped.

Nini I had that only once when i was ovulating. how many dpo are you?


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Awesome thread!

1-3DPO - lots of cramping!
1 - 5 DPO - still very slippery CM and when checking cervix white specks on fingers (tmi) :haha: Sorry

5DPO - Till now 9DPO - feel like shooting pains going through my breasts

Lower sore back on and off
last two days been urinating lots, even through the night and really hungry - even wake up hungry which is strange for me also lots of extra saliva.

9DPO still lots of CM feel like AF is coming.... pains on and off, headaches that come and go and really tired (but could be due to me doing so much lately!) Tested this morning BFN.

Been a mixture of constantly needing to do a bowel motion to suddenly being constipated. I wake up in the morning and feel tired with in the hour again.

Best of luck everyone I'll let you know in a few days. I'm due for AF on the 28th :flower:


----------



## rw7y

Hi everyone :wave:
I'm back to share my second cycle. 

*CD 17/ O Day* -- 4 am pain on the right lower side of abdomen (10 mins) -- _CM=EW, CP=H/S/O_
*CD 18/ 1 DPO* -- 8 pm pain on the right lower side of abdomen (20 mins), skin break out -- _CM=S, CP=H/M/M_
*CD 19/ 2 DPO* -- [didn't notice any symptoms] -- _CM=S, CP=H/F/C_
*CD 20/ 3 DPO* -- skin break out, dizziness :wacko:, woke up with a sore throat and slightly stuffy nose, twinges in middle of lower abdomen (most of the evening) -- _CM=S, CP=H/F/C_
*CD 21/4 DPO* -- woke up with mild nasal congestion, mild twinges in middle of lower abdomen (on and off), dizziness in the evening -- _CM=S, CP=H/F/C_
*CD 22/5 DPO* -- So tired that I fell asleep on the couch, sore right armpit (gland?), sore left nipple, twinges in lower abdomen (early morning/early afternoon), cold symptoms, skin break outs -- _CM=S (extra), CP=H/F/C (seems swollen and tilted a bit). _
*CD 23/6 DPO* -- cold symptoms (cough, phlegm, nose), gas, bloated, sore left nipple, sore right armpit, emotional (crying), skin break outs -- _CM= S (kind of dry), CP=H/F/C (seems swollen a bit)_
*CD 24/7 DPO* -- cold symptoms (nose, phlegm), bloated, sore left nipple, sore right armpit, upset stomach -- _CM =S (kind of dry), CP=H/F/C (seems swollen a bit)._
*CD 25/8 DPO* -- cold symptoms, headache, fatigue, sore right armpit, emotional -- _CM=D, CP=H/M/C (seems swollen)_
*CD 26/9 DPO* -- cold symptoms, sore right armpit, sore nipples, twinges in lower abdomen (5 mins at 9 pm) -- _CM=S (kind of wet), CP=M/M/C_
*CD 27/10 DPO* -- sore right armpit, sore nipples, twinges in lower abdomen (on and off) _-- CM=S (wet), CP=H/M/C_
*CD 28/11 DPO* -- sore right armpit, sore nipples, twinges in lower abdomen (on an off) -- _CM=S (a lot), CP=H/F/C_
*CD 29/12 DPO* -- sore right armpit, sore nipples, cramps (6:30 pm), sore gland in left groin, exhausted, emotional, runny nose -- _CM=S (wet), CP=H/F/C_
*CD 30/13 DPO* -- sore right armpit, sore nipples, cramps, sore throat, tired, emotional, cervical twinges?, bloating -- _CM=W, CP=M/F/C_ [Temp dropped from 98.00 to 97.13]


----------



## yam30

0 DPO- EWCM
1 DPO- Nothing. Sticky CM.
2 DPO- Nothing. Dry CM.
3 DPO- Very sore lower back. Boobs hurt. My boobs never hurt. Had a slightly runny nose & sore throat in these early days which is very unusual for me as I seem to have an immune system of steel. Dry CM.
4 DPO- Mild twingy cramping, sore boobs which I am certain are growing already and my husband agrees. Sticky CM.
5 DPO- More mild twingy cramping, sore boobs. Thick, creamy CM.
6 DPO- Sore boobs which are no longer sore in the sides but very tender in the tissue under the nipple. Sticky CM.
7 DPO- Sore boobs. Didn't record CM.
8 DPO- Glob of yellow EWCM. Sore boobs.
9 DPO- Creamy CM with EWCM bits. Sore boobs. 
10 DPO- Creamy CM. Sore boobs. Got impatient and tested with IC- BFN.
11 DPO- Watery CM. AF-type cramps AM, lasted a few hours. Waves of nausea in the morning too. It was either implantation or AF coming early and I hoped it was the former! Cervix is still very much closed and has been for the whole 2ww so far. During the afternoon cervix becomes higher- see you later, cervix! Hot flashes start. Overheated while sleeping.
12 DPO- Had the mother of all implantation dips this morning, below the cover line. Scared me to bits and I was sure I was out for the month. Boobs still sore, cervix still fairly high and closed. Mild cramping AM and mild nausea, hot flashes. Nausea became more intense after lunch and ended up coming home from work. Tested with fairly dilute urine as I've been peeing a lot- BFP!

Things that were unusual for me this cycle:
- Sore boobs from 3DPO. I never have sore boobs! They also grew a few days post-ovulation.
- Feeling a little unwell after conception- they say you can't tell when you conceive, but I suspected within days.
- Pre-AF pains- usually I get cramping and AF starts straight away
- Nausea + hot flashes

I have what's suspected to be mild PCOS and had a really good, strong, early ovulation this month on CD20 (last three months have been 27, 27, 24) with true EWCM which is sometimes absent from my cycles.

My temps jumped right up over a few days after ovulation, then dropped off from 4DPO to 6DPO. From there onward it was a constant slow climb to 12DPO, where the temps were linear, and 12DPO was the mother of all implantation dips, below the cover line.

I haven't had copious amounts of CM like some women report. In fact I haven't really had a whole lot at all. The biggest change I noticed was that it didn't dry up at all, I had EWCM 8-9DPO, and my cervix was well and truly closed for business after ovulation. Cervix position was generally medium, cervix was firm, cervix higher from 11DPO.

Hope this is helpful and good luck with your BFPs!


----------



## lizzy4562

ok so here goes ladys,i ovulated very late this month cos its currently 40days since my lmp
od-lots of ewcm had it for one week,never had this for more than a day
9dpo-discharge with only light brown tint tought af is coming
10dpo-bfp not very dark but noticeble,breast looks 'plumpy'and hard?
13dpo-wanted to make realy sure but the test was negative got slight cramping for a week now so it must be af coming
14dpo-so tired and had alot of weird discharges the past week from milky to lotionly to ewcm to lumpy and its everyday,i just wish the ugly witch can come already
17dpo-still no af and no sign of her but have this realy horrible taste in my mouth and its making me nasuas but not trowing up yet.ive been so tired for the last week and hungry seriously its bad i dont even eat cake and i mustve eaten like almost 3 cakes big ones.oh and dizzy spells and trouble sleeping dont even get me started on that,and i see dark blueish greenish veins on my breats,its feels like pms boobs only a little sorer but ive never had pms boobs for 2weeks.so i quess ill take another test over a week i realy realy want this to be it i will check in as soon as anything is new.good luck to everyone and baby dust to us all like tons of it


----------



## lizzy4562

congrats Yam30 hopefully soon ill be joining you with my bfp


----------



## yam30

It sounds promising lizzy! Good luck!


----------



## sar

Ovulated around the 14th, so 8dpo, tested with frer yest, which of course was negative!!! Had sore breasts and tingly nipples since ov, hever used to get that at all, but had it with last preg (lost at 14 weeks), and also last cycle, when af came at 26 days, my cycle has nvever been snort before, so wonder if it was a m/c?? Any thoughts? The last two days, so 6 and 7dpo I have had creamy cm, now its very wet. I havd also veen very gassy for about a week now! A few days ago, prob only 2 or 3 dadpo I am sure had had round ligament pain, had it with other pregnancies, much earlier in 2nd than first, but this early?? Today I have the sensation down there that I get when af is coming :cry:. Have been low down cramping since ov. Trying to wait till sat to test again if af doesnt show first.... 

Oh yes, dizzy when standing up the last 2 days, and starving!!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, well I'm back for cycle 3. Desperately trying not to symptom spot because I actually convinced myself and OH that I was pregnant last month because my body made me think I was experiencing all of these crazy symptoms. Needless to say AF came the day I tested negative. So ill list any symptoms I have but I'm really not looking for things. 

1DPO - Sore boobs, normal for me. Temp 97.79
2DPO - Same as above no CM. Temp 98.14
3DPO - Same as above. Temp 98.42
4DPO - Boobs still sore yellow CM. Slight temp drop 98.14
5DPO - Temp 98.6, boobs achey. Been in bed ill with a migraine all day probably not a symptom! CP high and closed
6DPO - Temp 98.33, boobs sore, very high cervix almost couldn't find it but when I did it was very tightly closed. creamy cm
7DPO - Temp 98.37. Still not feeling pregnant at all. cervix high and closed, sore boobs and had a few dizzy spells today.


----------



## angelbump

Well just an update to my previous post. 

1-3dpo -cramping. Watery CM turned to lotion like CM
4-5dpo -cramping still, odd sharp twinges. Boobies definatly fuller, fatigue, modd swings (uncommon for me) extreme backache ( could be sleep) 

Trying not to get hopes up, but had spotting around ov time which iv never had before hoping that my eggo is preggo!!


----------



## lucy2013

Hi ladies, I'm new here this is my first 2ww and I am driving myself insane! I hope you don't mind me joining. I have very quickly become a symptom spotter! 

My cycles have been irregular since coming off pill but I am fairly sure I am 8dpo.

1dpo - extremely bloated and gassy.cervix was getting lower and more closed 
2dpo - still extremely gassy and bloated, quite a lot of left pelvic pain on and off (im having an ultrasound to investigate cause of pain) creamy/ sticky cm
3dpo - cervix low and hard, creamy cm
4dpo - creamy cm, still bloated and having pain
5dpo - lot of pain/cramps, cervix medium & closed
6dpo - skin started to break out, back ache, cervix medium &closed, tiniest bit of spotting light pink/brown mixed with cm
7dpo - backache, creamy cm, veins just starting to show on bbs,
8dpo - creamy cm,cervix high and closed - I had some more spotting but this was after checking cp - not sure if it was related my nails are a little bit long! Veins also more noticeable. I've been v tired too.
9dpo - bit of brown spotting am, could be due to vaginal ultrasound I had yday.also had 1 pink tinged blob of ewcm!
Been feeling very off today really tired, emotional, sick and hungry on and off, back ache, veins on bbs still slights visible and bbs feeling full.
10dpo - tired again.cp moving between high and low! Still closed.cm seems to be drying up. Felt really sick this morn and dizzy...just tested bfn. Veins still visible and bbs still sore but not holding out much hope


so that's me so far! Really don't want to get my hopes up but it is so hard! Spotting is usual for me, but veiny bbs are not...so time shall tell!

Good luck to everyone, huge congratulations to those who have got their bfp :)

fighting the urge to test now, I dont want the disappointment yet!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

1 dpo- nothing
2 dpo- crampy/achey lower belly concentrated on right side as well as right lower back, constipated
3 dpo- nothing 

AF due november 3-6

will be back to update this post until AF comes or i get my BFP :)


----------



## Nini Lopez

MommaOf1 said:


> Nini Lopez said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experience very light pale pink discharge? Only when I wiped.
> 
> Nini I had that only once when i was ovulating. how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I know it wasn't during ovulation because it happened on cd 20 on a 28 day cycle. Not sure what dpo because I wasn't tracking this cycle. I'm just a little confused and want answers lol. Growing impatient. Im hoping to find out by Friday.


----------



## KookieRaider

I want to join in!  I keep forgetting what dpo I am, but I don't forget how I've felt lol

Cd13 .. + opk w/milky cm
Cd14 .. + opk w/milky cm
Cd 15 " O".. - opk w/ EWCM
1dpo .. Dry
2dpo .. Dry
3dpo .. sticky cm, tender nips, crampy off and on
4dpo .. crampy off and on, headache, tad nauseous, tender nips, sticky cm
5dpo .. woke up with cold/flu symptoms, super congested, sore throat, sluggish, gums hurt, super hungry all day, hunny said I felt warmer than usual ( I have never in my life ran a fever while sick nor does he knows anything about raise in temps during cycle) Insomnia by bed time. Sticky cm. Taking a shower killed my nips.
6dpo .. woke up congested with runny nose and sore throat, gums hurt, super hungry this morning, slept 5 hrs and have tons of energy (as of right now lol), and crampy. Throbbing shooting pain in my left boob. I've snapped twice at my hunny :/ Headache ALL day. Watery cm.
7dpo ..so far today, still stuffy nose. Sore throat but not as bad. Gum and teeth still hurt. Vivid dream last night. Left boob feels bruised.

I think it's pms and not bfp.


----------



## PurpleBeanie

Hi Im new on here and so far from:

3dpo-so tired, i got back from work at 3:30 fell asleep on the sofa till 10:00 then went to bed and slept until 6! 2 sharp pains in ovary area, skin has broke out. Dry cm & bloated all day!
4dpo- felt yukky, very gassy, sharp pain in ovaries area and headache, dry cm then abit of creamy white, skin still breaking out & stuffy nose. Gums slightly bled when I brushed my teeth.
5dpo-pains in lower abdomen & ovaries area all day, weird prickly sensation in hip/ovary connection area on & off since I woke up this morning, feel sickly, gassy and irritable, felt wet all day but only have slight creamy white cm & tired. Skin still broke out & gums bled abit this morning.

Nothing in the BB area as of yet....so Im slightly confused!!


----------



## pinkfluffypla

thought I would join in, not many symptoms though

1dpo - 3dpo: nothing
4pdo: slight af style cramps
5dpo - 6dpo: nothing
7dpo: nothing
8dpo: bit spotty (normal get this when af is coming
9dpo: af style cramps in evening
10 dpo: weird shooting pains in lower stomach in morning. tender breast in evening, found it difficult to sleep. never had tender breast before. 0.3 deep in temp
11 dpo: breast still tender temp gone back up
13 dpo: bfn
good luck ladies. hope you all get your green :D

Not feeling very positive right now after the bfn. Kinda thought I would be preg as I never get tender breast. Looks like the witch might be giving me a new af symptom


----------



## Krippy

This is such a neat idea!

1 DPO: nothing much, just a little crampy but I think that these are still ovulations pains. Constipated, tired, and irritable in the morning. Upset stomach, diarrhea, dry mouth/thirst in the afternoon/evening.
2DPO: runny, stuffy nose, tired, irritable
3DPO: exhausted, gassy


----------



## Rulitos

I´m currently 15dpo and first received a BFP on 11dpo. Tested every day from 9dpo to 14dpo (two negatives followed by four positives).

My ovulation was very obvious on cd19 and we bd´d on cd17 through cd19

My symptoms:
0-5dpo nothing
6dpo - bloating, gassy, extra urination, felt flu-ish
7dpo- bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, really foul mood, morning congestion :blush:
8dpo- bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, morning congestion, bleeding gums, extra energy, itchy right nipple
9dpo-bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, morning congestion, extra energy, itchy right nipple, heart racing, bfn
10dpo- bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, morning congestion, extra energy,itchy right nipple, thirsty, bfn
11dpo - bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, morning congestion, extra energy, thirsty, heart racing, bfp (but didnt believe it)
12dpo - bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, extra energy but then crashed suddenly, thirsty, heart racing, bfp (but didnt believe it)
13dpo - bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, morning congestion, extra energy but then crashed suddenly, thirsty, heart racing, pulse in my solar plexus going crazy, lots of milky cm, bfp (believed it!)
14dpo- bloating, gassy, extra urination, dry lips, morning congestion, extra energy, heart racing, craving salt, stabby pain in right hip, itchy vagina, bfp (fainter than previous day so now am terrified!)
15dpo - morning congestion, sad, cranky, bloating, urgent bowel motions (like when i gotta go, i GOTTA go), can´t sleep, hot flashes in the night

To note...i took four rounds of clomid 50mg but only timed bd twice...overall, 11 months without birth control.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## salu_34

Hmmm, good idea. I google DPO's but if I have it on here, it's even better :)

I'm currently 4DPO, and OH and I have been trying since my May cycle ended.

1DPO: Slight vaginal pain (but could have been due to the Bding), noticing CM is getting creamy/sticky. Temp at 36.38

2DPO: Abdominal pain, cramps, headache, breasts feel heavy, tender nipples, beginning to get a sore throat, and stuffy nose. Still having some pains in vaginal area after Bding. Pangs on right side of abdomen on and off throughout the day. Cramps in middle of abdomen at night. Creamy CM. Tip of my tongue feels a bit sensitive - like yesterday. Temp at 36.35

3DPO: Abdominal pain, had really weird dreams the night before, cramps, headache, heavy breasts, itchy nipples, sore throat, stuffy nose, tender nipples. Sticky CM. Woke up and PJ pants were wet, not sure if caused by sweat or excess CM from BDing the night before. Tip of my tongue was sensitive in the morning, almost like I had burned it. Tightness in stomach during my shower at night. Slight pain on left side when turning body. Temp at 36.67

4DPO. Creamy CM. Still have a slight sore throat, no longer have a stuffy nose. Dry cough. Temp at 36.58. Slight twinges around 7pm(ish) around the rib area. Vaginal area dry at night, so much so, it is a bit itchy and somewhat irritated.

5DPO: Woke up in the middle of the night, sleeping on my stomach and found my nipples to be extremely sore. Sore throat and slight stuffed nose when woke up. A few sharpish cramps in abdomen. Flushed cheeks when woke up, super hot while just laying in bed this morning. Cramps, tender nipples, sore throat, stuffy nose. Temp at 36.67. Creamy/sticky CM. Headache in the afternoon. Little bit of hot flashes at work (not sure if it's because I was super busy with the kids). Yawning started around pm, feeling tired for rest of afternoon. Right breast hurt a bit around 1pm today, but didn't last long. Cramps, fatigue, headache, hot flashes, sore throat, stuffy nose (morning only), tender nipples (in AM). Noticing some cramps/pain in pelvic area while showering. Right nipple itchy.

6DPO: Had really life like dream last night - almost forgetting I was sleeping. Woke up with sore throat, and some cramping in abdomen. Sore throat, stuffy nose, cramps, weird/life like dreams, pain in pelvic area again - noticed when going to the washroom. Temp at 36.46, creamy CM. On and off again cramps/twinges on left side.

7DPO: Had to wake up at 4:00am, as I am going to Columbus, Ohio for a hockey game, took temp and was sitting at 36.48, I'm hoping getting up more than 2 hours than I normally do, doesn't affect my temping and possible implantation dip .... Had some cramps in middle abdomen region, feeling a little tight there as well. Kinda like I just did sit ups the night before.


----------



## Renaendel

O day- twinge right side, Ewcm 
1DPO - peeing disrupting sleep, heavy bleeding and stabbing pain over right ovary, second Egg?
2DPO - Cramping like day before AF
3DPO - tender nipples, stuffy nose, diahrrea
4DPO - tender nipples, Sleepy, lil cranky, mind crushing exaustion. I HAD to nap
5DPO - huge temp drop, symptoms gone.... :(
6DPO - stuffy nose, even larger temp jump. Pinching in lower left abdomen, diahrrea
7DPO - tender nipples, creamy cm, Evap
8DPO - tender nipples, period like cramps, emotional, evap, spotting stopped! Diahrrea
9DPO - creamy cm, temp still up, pressure in tummy
10DPO-Areola are larger and redder, cramps, Back ache, creamy cm, lil line on opk
11DPO-cramping, breasts tender, middle of the night pee, boobies! 32H now!!
12DPO-constipation! Needed nap so weird, night pee
13DPO-period day but no period, emotional until food, tired, heartburn! Hot feet! Nap, night pee
14DPO-1DayLate-night pee, late, backache, spotting, minor cramps, diahhrea
15DPO-2DaysLate-backache, tired, minor cramps, spotting, nausea, pain rt tube
16DPO-middle of the night pee, spotting

I have celiac disease. I can count on one hand how many times I have been well and truly constipated over the last 16 years. This 12 day symptom is HUGE, no pun or poop joke intended. Day 13 heartburn, I never get heartburn, my hands and feet are never warm. DH asked why my feet looked sunburnt.. Cramps stopped day 12

Late period but no go it was a good run


----------



## KookieRaider

So all the "symptoms" I'm having feels like pms. So I'm just telling myself that no egg has implanted because I don't have a hunch like I always had when I was pregnant.


----------



## MommaOf1

Last Period 9/26/13
ovulation on oct 9 AF due oct 24
5-6 dpo light cramping
8dpo neg test
9dpo mild nausea no vomiting, mild breast tenderness, lots of gas
11dpo neg test, more cramping slightly more severe than on 6dpo, same mild breast tenderness, nasea no vomiting, lots of gas, dizziness for most of the day, some lower back pain. Nipple changes- White bumps appeared or enlarged to be noticeable, and dark spots near white bumps and around the edge of areolas has darkened. Then night before i had 3 intense weird dreams 
12dpo Heavy cramping today, I keep going into the bathroom anytime I feel anything down there to see if AF is here early nothing yet. I am definately worried about this cramping. No nausea or dizziness today. Im still hopeful because of the nipple changes though. Cramping still gone on all through the day but only when laying on stomach or sitting upright. No other symptoms yet at 4:30pm
13dpo tested at 2am and nothing seen at first but then hours later relooked at test and saw a faint positive, so I was unsure how reliable that result was. I have had heavy cramping again today. No nausea or gas, Just cramping. Same mild breast pain. I decided to take another test at 5pm today Weak :bfp:
I will be testing again tomorrow just to be sure!!!!!!!
***UPDATE*** I tested again this am and another light :bfp:!!! I also wanted to add the "common things" that DID NOT happen to me during the 2ww, before getting my BFP, I had zero fatigue, In fact I felt such an energy boost that I didn't need my regular coffee to get me through the day, the couple times I did have coffee caused intense dizziness and nausea. I just wanted to share that because during the 2ww I was feeling like I was out because all of the websites kept saying that fatigue was the #1 symptom of early sign of pregnancy. I also had zero urgency to go pee a lot.

I really wanted to share this info so that women who track symptoms like I did, don't think they're out just because they don't get some common symptoms, cause I didn't and felt discouraged like AF was gonna show up, especially with two full days of heavy cramps before AF was supposed to show up then got BFP
Keep up the hope!!!!! I really hope all of you get your BFP's too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best Wishes to all of you!!!!!! 
:yellow:


----------



## MomWife

1dpo- abdominal pain, cramps, irritated, gassy, headache
2dpo- stuffy nose
3dpo-nothing
4dpo- bloated, irritated, headache, stuffy nose, sore throat, thirsty
5dpo-disrupted sleep, irritated, stuffy nose, sore throat, thirsty
6dpo-constipation, disrupted sleep
7dpo-bloated, cramps, frequent urination, gassy, stuffy nose, acne, fatigue
8dpo-bloated, cramps, decreased appetite, fatigue, irritated, gassy, acne
9dpo-abdominal pain, bloated, fatigue, acne
10dpo-nothing
11dpo-spotting, decreased sex drive, disrupted sleep, fatigue, gassy, frequent urination, heartburn, acne, sore throat
12dpo-spotting, abdominal pain, fatigue, gassy, stuffy nose, acne, tender breast
13dpo- spotting, abdominal pain, cramps, fatigue, gassy, stuffy nose, acne, thirsty
14dpo-spotting, fatigue, gassy, headache, stuffy nose, acne, thirsty, tender breasts
15dpo-spotting


----------



## KookieRaider

Congrats mommaof1!!


----------



## lizzy4562

lizzy4562 said:


> ok so here goes ladys,i ovulated very late this month cos its currently 40days since my lmp
> od-lots of ewcm had it for one week,never had this for more than a day
> 9dpo-discharge with only light brown tint tought af is coming
> 10dpo-bfp not very dark but noticeble,breast looks 'plumpy'and hard?
> 13dpo-wanted to make realy sure but the test was negative got slight cramping for a week now so it must be af coming
> 14dpo-so tired and had alot of weird discharges the past week from milky to lotionly to ewcm to lumpy and its everyday,i just wish the ugly witch can come already
> 17dpo-still no af and no sign of her but have this realy horrible taste in my mouth and its making me nasuas but not trowing up yet.ive been so tired for the last week and hungry seriously its bad i dont even eat cake and i mustve eaten like almost 3 cakes big ones.oh and dizzy spells and trouble sleeping dont even get me started on that,and i see dark blueish greenish veins on my breats,its feels like pms boobs only a little sorer but ive never had pms boobs for 2weeks.so i quess ill take another test over a week i realy realy want this to be it i will check in as soon as anything is new.good luck to everyone and baby dust to us all like tons of it

its officialy 18dpo still not even the slightest sign of af,bbs are a little more tender,nasua getting stronger,this horrible taste in my mouth is back,woke up couple of times last night after struggling to fall asleep like the past week,bbs are huge and my dh was like woooow look at how big youre nips are hahaha,still trying to wait till end of the month to test,cos i realy wont survive a neg.and the veins on my boobs are more it mostly started on my left bb but last night i noticed it on both its alot darker.the cm seems to dried up but my cervic is high closed and tender and its like theres a wet layer all around it and it feels swollen still but firm.:dust:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Adding on todays symptoms - LOTS OF CRAMPING and loads of CM! Nausea today to the point I thought I was going to throw up and been really thirsty.....


----------



## charlotte3390

MommaOf1 said:


> Last Period 9/26/13
> ovulation on oct 9 AF due oct 24
> 5-6 dpo light cramping
> 8dpo neg test
> 9dpo mild nausea no vomiting, mild breast tenderness, lots of gas
> 11dpo neg test, more cramping slightly more severe than on 6dpo, same mild breast tenderness, nasea no vomiting, lots of gas, dizziness for most of the day, some lower back pain. Nipple changes- White bumps appeared or enlarged to be noticeable, and dark spots near white bumps and around the edge of areolas has darkened. Then night before i had 3 intense weird dreams
> 12dpo Heavy cramping today, I keep going into the bathroom anytime I feel anything down there to see if AF is here early nothing yet. I am definately worried about this cramping. No nausea or dizziness today. Im still hopeful because of the nipple changes though. Cramping still gone on all through the day but only when laying on stomach or sitting upright. No other symptoms yet at 4:30pm
> 13dpo tested at 2am and nothing seen at first but then hours later relooked at test and saw a faint positive, so I was unsure how reliable that result was. I have had heavy cramping again today. No nausea or gas, Just cramping. Same mild breast pain. I decided to take another test at 5pm today Weak BFP
> I will be testing again tomorrow just to be sure!!!!!!!

Congrats on you BFP!!
My dates are identical to yours :winkwink:I have had a constant headache and felt sick in the mornings for the past 4 days but still BFN this morning :( AF due tomorrow and felt like AF was on its way yesterday as was crampy and heavy but thats gone today!? weird x


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, well I'm back for cycle 3. Desperately trying not to symptom spot because I actually convinced myself and OH that I was pregnant last month because my body made me think I was experiencing all of these crazy symptoms. Needless to say AF came the day I tested negative. So ill list any symptoms I have but I'm really not looking for things. I have a 27 day cycle and an 11 day leutal phase. 

1DPO - Sore boobs, normal for me. Temp 97.79
2DPO - Same as above no CM. Temp 98.14
3DPO - Same as above. Temp 98.42
4DPO - Boobs still sore yellow CM. Slight temp drop 98.14
5DPO - Temp 98.6, boobs achey. Been in bed ill with a migraine all day probably not a symptom! CP high and closed
6DPO - Temp 98.33, boobs sore, very high cervix almost couldn't find it but when I did it was very tightly closed. creamy cm
7DPO - Temp 98.37. Still not feeling pregnant at all. cervix high and closed, sore boobs and had a few dizzy spells today.
8DPO - Temp 98.26. Thinking it's not my month because temps dropping. Pre-AF type cramps also makes me think that AF is close. Cervix feels at a medium height but still closed. Dizzy again twice whilst standing which is a bit odd


----------



## doingthedeed

hi ladies first post but thought id join in hope u dont mind, a little about me, my doh and i hav been tryin for 20 mths now, hav had all the tests done and doc has said unexplained fertility so decided to try us on clomid, 50mg days 2-5 everything has been ok so far not many side affects, i ov on 7/8 opk, had a weird sharp pain on 18th and was due af on 21st, im normally regular as clockwork so done hpt but was bfn, do u think its just the clomid or am i still in with a chance x


----------



## MommaOf1

MommaOf1 said:


> Last Period 9/26/13
> ovulation on oct 9 AF due oct 24
> 5-6 dpo light cramping
> 8dpo neg test
> 9dpo mild nausea no vomiting, mild breast tenderness, lots of gas
> 11dpo neg test, more cramping slightly more severe than on 6dpo, same mild breast tenderness, nasea no vomiting, lots of gas, dizziness for most of the day, some lower back pain. Nipple changes- White bumps appeared or enlarged to be noticeable, and dark spots near white bumps and around the edge of areolas has darkened. Then night before i had 3 intense weird dreams
> 12dpo Heavy cramping today, I keep going into the bathroom anytime I feel anything down there to see if AF is here early nothing yet. I am definately worried about this cramping. No nausea or dizziness today. Im still hopeful because of the nipple changes though. Cramping still gone on all through the day but only when laying on stomach or sitting upright. No other symptoms yet at 4:30pm
> 13dpo tested at 2am and nothing seen at first but then hours later relooked at test and saw a faint positive, so I was unsure how reliable that result was. I have had heavy cramping again today. No nausea or gas, Just cramping. Same mild breast pain. I decided to take another test at 5pm today Weak BFP
> I will be testing again tomorrow just to be sure!!!!!!!

***UPDATE*** I tested again this am and another light BFP!!! I also wanted to add the "common things" that DID NOT happen to me during the 2ww, before getting my BFP, I had zero fatigue, In fact I felt such an energy boost that I didn't need my regular coffee to get me through the day, the couple times I did have coffee caused intense dizziness and nausea. I just wanted to share that because during the 2ww I was feeling like I was out because all of the websites kept saying that fatigue was the #1 symptom of early sign of pregnancy. I also had zero urgency to go pee a lot.

I really wanted to share this info so that women who track symptoms like I did, don't think they're out just because they don't get some common symptoms, cause I didn't and felt discouraged like AF was gonna show up, especially with two full days of heavy cramps before AF was supposed to show up then got BFP
Keep up the hope!!!!! I really hope all of you get your BFP's too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best Wishes to all of you!!!!!!


----------



## MommaOf1

Thank You very much Charlotte!!! I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow or the next day. I will be on here to check on you ladies that I have been reading about. Keep us posted!!!! I hope everyone gets their BFPs. And can I just say that I HATED the two week wait, I drove myself insane and anyone else willing to listen to me lol


----------



## MomWife

MommaOf1 said:


> Last Period 9/26/13
> ovulation on oct 9 AF due oct 24
> 5-6 dpo light cramping
> 8dpo neg test
> 9dpo mild nausea no vomiting, mild breast tenderness, lots of gas
> 11dpo neg test, more cramping slightly more severe than on 6dpo, same mild breast tenderness, nasea no vomiting, lots of gas, dizziness for most of the day, some lower back pain. Nipple changes- White bumps appeared or enlarged to be noticeable, and dark spots near white bumps and around the edge of areolas has darkened. Then night before i had 3 intense weird dreams
> 12dpo Heavy cramping today, I keep going into the bathroom anytime I feel anything down there to see if AF is here early nothing yet. I am definately worried about this cramping. No nausea or dizziness today. Im still hopeful because of the nipple changes though. Cramping still gone on all through the day but only when laying on stomach or sitting upright. No other symptoms yet at 4:30pm
> 13dpo tested at 2am and nothing seen at first but then hours later relooked at test and saw a faint positive, so I was unsure how reliable that result was. I have had heavy cramping again today. No nausea or gas, Just cramping. Same mild breast pain. I decided to take another test at 5pm today Weak :bfp:
> I will be testing again tomorrow just to be sure!!!!!!!
> ***UPDATE*** I tested again this am and another light :bfp:!!! I also wanted to add the "common things" that DID NOT happen to me during the 2ww, before getting my BFP, I had zero fatigue, In fact I felt such an energy boost that I didn't need my regular coffee to get me through the day, the couple times I did have coffee caused intense dizziness and nausea. I just wanted to share that because during the 2ww I was feeling like I was out because all of the websites kept saying that fatigue was the #1 symptom of early sign of pregnancy. I also had zero urgency to go pee a lot.
> 
> I really wanted to share this info so that women who track symptoms like I did, don't think they're out just because they don't get some common symptoms, cause I didn't and felt discouraged like AF was gonna show up, especially with two full days of heavy cramps before AF was supposed to show up then got BFP
> Keep up the hope!!!!! I really hope all of you get your BFP's too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best Wishes to all of you!!!!!!
> :yellow:

Congrats!!! I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## Chezwick

Okay so I've been stalking this thread for forever and now I can finally share :) 

Set 27 O'd -BD right on time!
DPO 1-4 nothing
DPO 5 nausea
DPO 6 still a little nausea (normal for me)
DPO 7 threw up twice, moody, just had a feeling I was pregnant. Kept crying cause I thought I was going to loose them :(
DPO 8 exhausted, nausea gone, bbs don't hurt (not normal for me)
DPO 9 nothing
DPO 10 nothing, thought about POS but decided I didn't want to get my hopes up
DPO 11 little bit of spotting
DPO 12 heavier spotting, at this point I'm absolutely crushed :cry:
DPO 13 very little spotting
DPO 14 nothing
DPO 15 crampy
DPO 16 crampy
DPO 17 crampy, emotionally bizarre! and craving chicken wings!
DPO 18 couldn't sleep cause I'm so upset that AF was so short, trying to figure out what went wrong this month, woke up angry and decided to POS to show myself how ridiculous I was being and :bfp: Had a total freakout and called my Dr for blood word. Hcg 469
DPO 19 crampy, bbs finally hurting
DPO 20 Hcg 1480! Finally relaxing and freaking out!

I have to admit, this is the first month I had really no symptoms! So surprised and still totally in shock.

Good luck to everyone and :dust:


----------



## Krippy

Chezwick said:


> Okay so I've been stalking this thread for forever and now I can finally share :)
> 
> Set 27 O'd -BD right on time!
> DPO 1-4 nothing
> DPO 5 nausea
> DPO 6 still a little nausea (normal for me)
> DPO 7 threw up twice, moody, just had a feeling I was pregnant. Kept crying cause I thought I was going to loose them :(
> DPO 8 exhausted, nausea gone, bbs don't hurt (not normal for me)
> DPO 9 nothing
> DPO 10 nothing, thought about POS but decided I didn't want to get my hopes up
> DPO 11 little bit of spotting
> DPO 12 heavier spotting, at this point I'm absolutely crushed :cry:
> DPO 13 very little spotting
> DPO 14 nothing
> DPO 15 crampy
> DPO 16 crampy
> DPO 17 crampy, emotionally bizarre! and craving chicken wings!
> DPO 18 couldn't sleep cause I'm so upset that AF was so short, trying to figure out what went wrong this month, woke up angry and decided to POS to show myself how ridiculous I was being and :bfp: Had a total freakout and called my Dr for blood word. Hcg 469
> DPO 19 crampy, bbs finally hurting
> DPO 20 Hcg 1480! Finally relaxing and freaking out!
> 
> I have to admit, this is the first month I had really no symptoms! So surprised and still totally in shock.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and :dust:

Congrats Chezwick! H and H 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## tinadecember

congrats chezwick!! hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## crystals5648

I've been stalking this thread for a while so thought I would add to it:

4dpo - lower back ache. Strange red rash between and below my boobs - looks like heat rash.
5dpo - bright red spotting with clots, enough to need a pad. I had this last month at the same time too and thought it was maybe progesterone related
6dpo - very tired - had to have a 2 hour nap in the afternoon. Strange feeling in belly similar to when pregnant last time and baby was moving - half dreamed / imagined I was 6ish months pregnant again. Still slight red spotting. (not brown)
8dpo - very emotional. localised cramping / pinching on one side. Sore throat. Mild thrush symptoms. Slight red spotting. Neg. FRER.
9dpo - still spotting red. Pinching on left side. Positive feint line on FRER and positive CB Digital :happydance:

Cautiously optimistic due to spotting.


----------



## angelbump

poppy144 said:


> I LOVE this thread and have been following it since the start- thought I'd post my symptoms this month. Today I'm 10 Dpo.
> 
> Dpo 1-3 nothing except a really foul mood on Dpo 3!
> Dpo 4 - dizzy and lightheaded first thing
> Dpo 5 - constipated, felt sick when I woke and again in afternoon. Hungry all day
> Dpo 6 - dizzy first thing, slight sick feeling. Pulling in tummy
> Dpo 7 - dizzy lots last night when up with my ds. Felt sick all afternoon. Think I have a cold coming on
> Dpo 8- sick feeling in pm. Heavy feeling in tummy
> Dpo 9 - dizzy again today, very tired had a snooze mid day with ds felt sick all day. Loose stools in morning.
> Dpo 10- dizzy again. Sick feeling this morning but better this pm. Feels like I have tummy ache but not cramping!
> 
> Adding last few days...
> Dpo 11- felt sick first thing. Needed a number 2 and constipated in the pm. A few cramps was sure AF was gonna appear any moment. Skin itchy. Spotted last thing so thought I was def out.
> Dpo 12- tested - BFN. Felt sick in pm. Cramping again. Tender boobies ( the only time in the tww) so very tired. Sore neck. The weird thing I found was a burning feeling in my tummy and legs - it's the only way I can describe it. Thought then that something was different to other months.
> Dpo 13- tested V faint BFP felt sick nod cramping
> Dpo 14 -BFP with a clear blue digi!
> 
> I'm not sure whether to test tomorrow or wait till AF is due on Friday. What's interesting this month is my hips have been agony the last 3 nights ( had severe SPD in last pregnancy), or it could just be the cold weather.
> Thinking it could go either way with me this month. 2 months ago I was convinced we were pregnant and i just came on early! I hate the 2WW!!
> Good luck everyone xx

Congrats poppy hope the pregnancy is going well, i too have had really achey hips the last few days!!
Hope this is my sign :)


----------



## lizzy4562

ok so here goes ladys,i ovulated very late this month cos its currently 40days since my lmp
od-lots of ewcm had it for one week,never had this for more than a day
9dpo-discharge with only light brown tint tought af is coming
10dpo-bfp not very dark but noticeble,breast looks 'plumpy'and hard?
13dpo-wanted to make realy sure but the test was negative got slight cramping for a week now so it must be af coming
14dpo-so tired and had alot of weird discharges the past week from milky to lotionly to ewcm to lumpy and its everyday,i just wish the ugly witch can come already
17dpo-still no af and no sign of her but have this realy horrible taste in my mouth and its making me nasuas but not trowing up yet.ive been so tired for the last week and hungry seriously its bad i dont even eat cake and i mustve eaten like almost 3 cakes big ones.oh and dizzy spells and trouble sleeping dont even get me started on that,and i see dark blueish greenish veins on my breats,its feels like pms boobs only a little sorer but ive never had pms boobs for 2weeks.so i quess ill take another test over a week i realy realy want this to be it i will check in as soon as anything is new.good luck to everyone and baby dust to us all like tons of it.

its officialy 18dpo still not even the slightest sign of af,bbs are a little more tender,nasua getting stronger,this horrible taste in my mouth is back,woke up couple of times last night after struggling to fall asleep like the past week,bbs are huge and my dh was like woooow look at how big youre nips are hahaha,still trying to wait till end of the month to test,cos i realy wont survive a neg.and the veins on my boobs are more it mostly started on my left bb but last night i noticed it on both its alot darker.the cm seems to dried up but my cervic is high closed and tender and its like theres a wet layer all around it and it feels swollen still but firm.:dust:

19dpo got a :bfp: its light but i can see it arms lenght away :dust:


----------



## lizzy4562

congrats everyone with theire bfp's have a awesome healthy big bump for the next 8months


----------



## Alyk_1980

Chezwick said:


> Okay so I've been stalking this thread for forever and now I can finally share :)
> 
> Set 27 O'd -BD right on time!
> DPO 1-4 nothing
> DPO 5 nausea
> DPO 6 still a little nausea (normal for me)
> DPO 7 threw up twice, moody, just had a feeling I was pregnant. Kept crying cause I thought I was going to loose them :(
> DPO 8 exhausted, nausea gone, bbs don't hurt (not normal for me)
> DPO 9 nothing
> DPO 10 nothing, thought about POS but decided I didn't want to get my hopes up
> DPO 11 little bit of spotting
> DPO 12 heavier spotting, at this point I'm absolutely crushed :cry:
> DPO 13 very little spotting
> DPO 14 nothing
> DPO 15 crampy
> DPO 16 crampy
> DPO 17 crampy, emotionally bizarre! and craving chicken wings!
> DPO 18 couldn't sleep cause I'm so upset that AF was so short, trying to figure out what went wrong this month, woke up angry and decided to POS to show myself how ridiculous I was being and :bfp: Had a total freakout and called my Dr for blood word. Hcg 469
> DPO 19 crampy, bbs finally hurting
> DPO 20 Hcg 1480! Finally relaxing and freaking out!
> 
> I have to admit, this is the first month I had really no symptoms! So surprised and still totally in shock.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and :dust:

Congrats!! Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months


----------



## Alyk_1980

crystals5648 said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while so thought I would add to it:
> 
> 4dpo - lower back ache. Strange red rash between and below my boobs - looks like heat rash.
> 5dpo - bright red spotting with clots, enough to need a pad. I had this last month at the same time too and thought it was maybe progesterone related
> 6dpo - very tired - had to have a 2 hour nap in the afternoon. Strange feeling in belly similar to when pregnant last time and baby was moving - half dreamed / imagined I was 6ish months pregnant again. Still slight red spotting. (not brown)
> 8dpo - very emotional. localised cramping / pinching on one side. Sore throat. Mild thrush symptoms. Slight red spotting. Neg. FRER.
> 9dpo - still spotting red. Pinching on left side. Positive feint line on FRER and positive CB Digital :happydance:
> 
> Cautiously optimistic due to spotting.

Congrats!! Really hope everything goes well for you


----------



## angelbump

angelbump said:


> Well just an update to my previous post.
> 
> 1-3dpo -cramping. Watery CM turned to lotion like CM
> 4-5dpo -cramping still, odd sharp twinges. Boobies definatly fuller, fatigue, modd swings (uncommon for me) extreme backache ( could be sleep)
> 
> Trying not to get hopes up, but had spotting around ov time which iv never had before hoping that my eggo is preggo
> 
> UPDATE: 6-7dpo - Noticed boobs were more veiny and fuller still and have a dull ache about them. Woke up this morning with stuffy nose, feel very tired and was nauseated all yesterday.
> 
> When should I test?


----------



## sar

sar said:


> Ovulated around the 14th, so 8dpo, tested with frer yest, which of course was negative!!! Had sore breasts and tingly nipples since ov, hever used to get that at all, but had it with last preg (lost at 14 weeks), and also last cycle, when af came at 26 days, my cycle has nvever been snort before, so wonder if it was a m/c?? Any thoughts? The last two days, so 6 and 7dpo I have had creamy cm, now its very wet. I havd also veen very gassy for about a week now! A few days ago, prob only 2 or 3 dadpo I am sure had had round ligament pain, had it with other pregnancies, much earlier in 2nd than first, but this early?? Today I have the sensation down there that I get when af is coming :cry:. Have been low down cramping since ov. Trying to wait till sat to test again if af doesnt show first....
> 
> Oh yes, dizzy when standing up the last 2 days, and starving!!

Ok, I couldnt wait, just tested with fmu and bfn :( am around 10dpo, am I out? I know I am not really out yet, but feeling disappointed :( breasts not anywhere near so sore now, but still bloated, which I dont get before af normally, still have dizziness and feeling sick which I dont normally get either. Feel like I have hayfever. However, I do have headache and burning, stretching feeling down there which I Do get before af :(

This is rubbish :cry:


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, well I'm back for cycle 3. Desperately trying not to symptom spot because I actually convinced myself and OH that I was pregnant last month because my body made me think I was experiencing all of these crazy symptoms. Needless to say AF came the day I tested negative. So ill list any symptoms I have but I'm really not looking for things. I have a 27 day cycle and an 11 day leutal phase. 

1DPO - Sore boobs, normal for me. Temp 97.79
2DPO - Same as above no CM. Temp 98.14
3DPO - Same as above. Temp 98.42
4DPO - Boobs still sore yellow CM. Slight temp drop 98.14
5DPO - Temp 98.6, boobs achey. Been in bed ill with a migraine all day probably not a symptom! CP high and closed
6DPO - Temp 98.33, boobs sore, very high cervix almost couldn't find it but when I did it was very tightly closed. creamy cm
7DPO - Temp 98.37. Still not feeling pregnant at all. cervix high and closed, sore boobs and had a few dizzy spells today.
8DPO - Temp 98.26. Thinking it's not my month because temps dropping. Pre-AF type cramps also makes me think that AF is close. Cervix feels at a medium height but still closed. Dizzy again twice whilst standing which is a bit odd. Felt like my legs were burning in bed, felt very hot.
9DPO - Huge temp rise, temp 99.2. Dizzyness continuing this morning and AF type cramps behind bellybutton. Cervix feels the same as yesterday, here's my chart

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/chart16_zpsc70af44c.png​


----------



## lucy2013

Hi ladies, I'm new here this is my first 2ww and I am driving myself insane! I hope you don't mind me joining. I have very quickly become a symptom spotter! 

My cycles have been irregular since coming off pill but I am fairly sure I am 8dpo.

1dpo - extremely bloated and gassy.cervix was getting lower and more closed 
2dpo - still extremely gassy and bloated, quite a lot of left pelvic pain on and off (im having an ultrasound to investigate cause of pain) creamy/ sticky cm
3dpo - cervix low and hard, creamy cm
4dpo - creamy cm, still bloated and having pain
5dpo - lot of pain/cramps, cervix medium & closed
6dpo - skin started to break out, back ache, cervix medium &closed, tiniest bit of spotting light pink/brown mixed with cm
7dpo - backache, creamy cm, veins just starting to show on bbs,
8dpo - creamy cm,cervix high and closed - I had some more spotting but this was after checking cp - not sure if it was related my nails are a little bit long! Veins also more noticeable. I've been v tired too.
9dpo - bit of brown spotting am, could be due to vaginal ultrasound I had yday.also had 1 pink tinged blob of ewcm!
Been feeling very off today really tired, emotional, sick and hungry on and off, back ache, veins on bbs still slights visible and bbs feeling full.
10dpo - tired again.cp moving between high and low! Still closed.cm seems to be drying up. Felt really sick this morn and dizzy...just tested bfn. Veins still visible and bbs still sore but not holding out much hope. Spotting
11dpo - definitely spotting this morning, dark brown. All symptoms gone...pretty sure af will be making an appearance later or tomorrow. 


so that's me so far! Really don't want to get my hopes up but it is so hard! Spotting is usual for me, but veiny bbs are not...so time shall tell!

Good luck to everyone, huge congratulations to those who have got their bfp :)


----------



## tinadecember

Cycle day 26 today of 27, 10DPO. so scared to test.. couldn't handle another BFN. here's my DPO info....

1DPO - Sore boobs, normal for me. Temp 97.79
2DPO - Same as above no CM. Temp 98.14
3DPO - Same as above. Temp 98.42
4DPO - Boobs still sore yellow CM. Slight temp drop 98.14
5DPO - Temp 98.6, boobs achey. Been in bed ill with a migraine all day probably not a symptom! CP high and closed
6DPO - Temp 98.33, boobs sore, very high cervix almost couldn't find it but when I did it was very tightly closed. creamy cm
7DPO - Temp 98.37. Still not feeling pregnant at all. cervix high and closed, sore boobs and had a few dizzy spells today.
8DPO - Temp 98.26. Thinking it's not my month because temps dropping. Pre-AF type cramps also makes me think that AF is close. Cervix feels at a medium height but still closed. Dizzy again twice whilst standing which is a bit odd. Felt like my legs were burning in bed, felt very hot.
9DPO - Huge temp rise, temp 99.2. Dizzyness continuing this morning and AF type cramps behind bellybutton. Cervix feels the same as yesterday. Strong cramping whilst in bed
10DPO - ANOTHER temp drop to 98.47, my chart's very different to last month. Last month I had a big gradual rise then a big gradual fall over 4 days. This month it's up, down, up, down.. strong cramping again this morning. Feeling dizzy and shaky today. Hoping AF isn't on the way because of the cramping. Cervix still closed and feels wet.


----------



## Renaendel

Don't lose hope lots of pregnancy charts have a little up down upto them, especially if you don't fall asleep at exactly the same time every night and wake up at the same moment each morning. Sometimes you can be a little stuffy and sleep w/ your mouth open. You are still in the game! :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh thank you chick. Think I'm gonna cave tonight and use my first response. Im 10DPO xx


----------



## mmcheek1

Bfp's what was your cp when you was waiting


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Hi Lucy2013. 

I am new here as well and this is also my first two week wait as well. It is driving me insane!! I have tested (Way too early) out of pure excitement but was disappointed. I am a nurse and should know better than to test before implantation. LOL

History: I am 33 and husband is also 33. I have 3 kids from a previous marriage who are 15, 13, and 12. Husband does not have any previous kids. I had my IUD removed on 9/30/13. I started my period on 10/2/13. We were married on 10/12/13. I had a positive ovulation strip on 10/17/13. We did the baby making dance a lot during that time. I am guessing I ovulated on 10/18/13.

1 DPO (10/19/13) Nothing

2 DPO (10/20/13) Nothing

3 DPO (10/21/13) Tired

4 DPO (10/22/13) Tired, sick to my stomach

5 DPO (10/23/13) Cramping, Tired

6 DPO (10/24/13) Cramping, Nauseated, increase in vaginal mucous

7 DPO (10/25/13) Cramping, Backache, increase in vaginal mucous, tender boobs/nipples (Tested on this morning 10/25/13---BFN---was way too early).

8 DPO (10/26/13) Backache and tender boobs/nipples

9 DPO (10/27/13) Backache, tired and tender boobs/nipples. (Tested this afternoon and got a very, very faint positive----will be testing again in the morning and later this week).

10 DPO (10/28/13) Low backache, tender boobs/nipples, tired. (Tested with digital test and it said PREGNANT!)

11 DPO 10/29/13 Head cold, headache, tender boobs/nipples, tired. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mmcheek1

Looking to kno cervical position at BFP


----------



## Krippy

Krippy said:


> This is such a neat idea!
> 
> 1 DPO: nothing much, just a little crampy but I think that these are still ovulations pains. Constipated, tired, and irritable in the morning. Upset stomach, diarrhea, dry mouth/thirst in the afternoon/evening.
> 2DPO: runny, stuffy nose, tired, irritable
> 3DPO: exhausted, gassy

4DPO: tired, emotional, achey hips and lower back
5-6DPO: period like cramps, lower back ache, tired, irritable


----------



## angelbump

Shooting pains on top of right boob! Man alive! And the veins are most definatly more pronounced today at 7dpo!
Shooting pain still here, 8 dpo now or there abouts could be 9dpo and cm has got more white and gloopy and in high supply. Boobs even more sore especially nipples!!
And have this bubbly feeling in my stomach.
Pleeeeease be a bean :)


----------



## lucy2013

MaMaRed1012 said:


> lucy2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new here this is my first 2ww and I am driving myself insane! I hope you don't mind me joining. I have very quickly become a symptom spotter!
> 
> My cycles have been irregular since coming off pill but I am fairly sure I am 8dpo.
> 
> 1dpo - extremely bloated and gassy.cervix was getting lower and more closed
> 2dpo - still extremely gassy and bloated, quite a lot of left pelvic pain on and off (im having an ultrasound to investigate cause of pain) creamy/ sticky cm
> 3dpo - cervix low and hard, creamy cm
> 4dpo - creamy cm, still bloated and having pain
> 5dpo - lot of pain/cramps, cervix medium & closed
> 6dpo - skin started to break out, back ache, cervix medium &closed, tiniest bit of spotting light pink/brown mixed with cm
> 7dpo - backache, creamy cm, veins just starting to show on bbs,
> 8dpo - creamy cm,cervix high and closed - I had some more spotting but this was after checking cp - not sure if it was related my nails are a little bit long! Veins also more noticeable. I've been v tired too.
> 9dpo - bit of brown spotting am, could be due to vaginal ultrasound I had yday.also had 1 pink tinged blob of ewcm!
> Been feeling very off today really tired, emotional, sick and hungry on and off, back ache, veins on bbs still slights visible and bbs feeling full.
> 10dpo - tired again.cp moving between high and low! Still closed.cm seems to be drying up. Felt really sick this morn and dizzy...just tested bfn. Veins still visible and bbs still sore but not holding out much hope. Spotting
> 11dpo - definitely spotting this morning, dark brown. All symptoms gone...pretty sure af will be making an appearance later or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> so that's me so far! Really don't want to get my hopes up but it is so hard! Spotting is usual for me, but veiny bbs are not...so time shall tell!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, huge congratulations to those who have got their bfp :)
> 
> Hi Lucy2013.
> 
> I am new here as well and this is also my first two week wait as well. It is driving me insane!! I have tested (Way too early) out of pure excitement but was disappointed. I am a nurse and should know better than to test before implantation. LOL
> 
> History: I am 33 and husband is also 33. I have 3 kids from a previous marriage who are 15, 13, and 12. Husband does not have any previous kids. I had my IUD removed on 9/30/13. I started my period on 10/2/13. We were married on 10/12/13. I had a positive ovulation strip on 10/17/13. We did the baby making dance a lot during that time. I am guessing I ovulated on 10/18/13.
> 
> 1 DPO (10/19/13) Nothing
> 
> 2 DPO (10/20/13) Nothing
> 
> 3 DPO (10/21/13) Tired
> 
> 4 DPO (10/22/13) Tired, sick to my stomach
> 
> 5 DPO (10/23/13) Cramping, Tired
> 
> 6 DPO (10/24/13) Cramping, Nauseated, increase in vaginal mucous
> 
> 7 DPO (10/25/13) Cramping, Backache, increase in vaginal mucous, tender boobs/nipples (Tested on this morning 10/25/13---BFN---was way too early).
> 
> Good luck everyone!Click to expand...

it is hard to resist testing isn't it! I held off until 10dpo...but I had my first batch of internet cheapies arrive today and I tested twice this morning! Both bfn...pretty sure af is on her way as I've been spotting all day.

I feel less obsessed about all my symptoms now as I know I'm out! Still miffed at my body as although I've been irregular, some of the pre af symptoms I've had have been completely new to me!

Good luck hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## MaMaRed1012

lucy2013 said:


> MaMaRed1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new here this is my first 2ww and I am driving myself insane! I hope you don't mind me joining. I have very quickly become a symptom spotter!
> 
> My cycles have been irregular since coming off pill but I am fairly sure I am 8dpo.
> 
> 1dpo - extremely bloated and gassy.cervix was getting lower and more closed
> 2dpo - still extremely gassy and bloated, quite a lot of left pelvic pain on and off (im having an ultrasound to investigate cause of pain) creamy/ sticky cm
> 3dpo - cervix low and hard, creamy cm
> 4dpo - creamy cm, still bloated and having pain
> 5dpo - lot of pain/cramps, cervix medium & closed
> 6dpo - skin started to break out, back ache, cervix medium &closed, tiniest bit of spotting light pink/brown mixed with cm
> 7dpo - backache, creamy cm, veins just starting to show on bbs,
> 8dpo - creamy cm,cervix high and closed - I had some more spotting but this was after checking cp - not sure if it was related my nails are a little bit long! Veins also more noticeable. I've been v tired too.
> 9dpo - bit of brown spotting am, could be due to vaginal ultrasound I had yday.also had 1 pink tinged blob of ewcm!
> Been feeling very off today really tired, emotional, sick and hungry on and off, back ache, veins on bbs still slights visible and bbs feeling full.
> 10dpo - tired again.cp moving between high and low! Still closed.cm seems to be drying up. Felt really sick this morn and dizzy...just tested bfn. Veins still visible and bbs still sore but not holding out much hope. Spotting
> 11dpo - definitely spotting this morning, dark brown. All symptoms gone...pretty sure af will be making an appearance later or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> so that's me so far! Really don't want to get my hopes up but it is so hard! Spotting is usual for me, but veiny bbs are not...so time shall tell!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, huge congratulations to those who have got their bfp :)
> 
> Hi Lucy2013.
> 
> I am new here as well and this is also my first two week wait as well. It is driving me insane!! I have tested (Way too early) out of pure excitement but was disappointed. I am a nurse and should know better than to test before implantation. LOL
> 
> History: I am 33 and husband is also 33. I have 3 kids from a previous marriage who are 15, 13, and 12. Husband does not have any previous kids. I had my IUD removed on 9/30/13. I started my period on 10/2/13. We were married on 10/12/13. I had a positive ovulation strip on 10/17/13. We did the baby making dance a lot during that time. I am guessing I ovulated on 10/18/13.
> 
> 1 DPO (10/19/13) Nothing
> 
> 2 DPO (10/20/13) Nothing
> 
> 3 DPO (10/21/13) Tired
> 
> 4 DPO (10/22/13) Tired, sick to my stomach
> 
> 5 DPO (10/23/13) Cramping, Tired
> 
> 6 DPO (10/24/13) Cramping, Nauseated, increase in vaginal mucous
> 
> 7 DPO (10/25/13) Cramping, Backache, increase in vaginal mucous, tender boobs/nipples (Tested on this morning 10/25/13---BFN---was way too early).
> 
> Good luck everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> it is hard to resist testing isn't it! I held off until 10dpo...but I had my first batch of internet cheapies arrive today and I tested twice this morning! Both bfn...pretty sure af is on her way as I've been spotting all day.
> 
> I feel less obsessed about all my symptoms now as I know I'm out! Still miffed at my body as although I've been irregular, some of the pre af symptoms I've had have been completely new to me!
> 
> Good luck hope you get your bfp :)Click to expand...


Thank you! 

You are still in the game till you get your AF. I have noticed that I am more in tuned with every little pain, gas, movement----heck if I stub my toe I would probably classify it as a pregnancy symptom. :dohh: It is just because we want it soo much! My husband just rolls his eyes when I say I have this symptom or that symptom. He is more of the let things happen and I am one to want to "control" it or at least give it the best chance. 

Good luck and I hope that you have your BFP soon!


----------



## FutureMzWeitz

_So first I have a quick explanation of this crazy cycle Ive had. I am now cd 49. I had an intravaginal U/S on 10/10 to check for cysts. No cysts. Though af was due that Friday. I had just gotten my wondfo opks and hpts in the mail so I took one of each for the heck of it. Opk was negative with a semi dark line, hpt had what I thought was an evap so I threw them away. Next day I took another one of each. Got a faint positive hpt and a blaring positive OPK. I about puked. Well I kept testing with both frer and wondfo.. all hpts were negative after that. Opks stayed positive for 3 days. I ovulated super late at cd 45. I usually O around cd19-21. So I just bd'd my heart away using preseed. I am now 4 dpo. I'm going to bloodwork to confirm O on Monday. So that's my CRAZY cycle. Anyway.. symptoms by dpo::

O day: creamy cm =[, cp hso, sore nipples
1 DPO: fatigue, tender/sore bbs and nips, ovary pain and cramps
2 DPO: sore bbs, didnt record anything else
3 DPO: bloated, diarrhea, gassy, headache, tender/sore nipples
4 DPO: creamy/lotiony cm, breast tender/soreness is worse, ovary pain
5 DPO: breast tenderness has gotten much worse/nipples sensitive, hungry, bloated, gassy, increased smell
6 DPO: backache, bloated [probably from gas], cramps, super tired, headache, boobs/nipples sore
7 DPO: bloated, cramps, so tired I couldn't keep my eyes open all day but then tried to sleep and couldn't, boobs/nipples sore
8 DPO: bloated cramps, still super tired even after sleeping lot, headache, irritable, face broke out, had a really vivid and disturbing dream and the sides of my boobs were sore
9 DPO: slight backache, kinda crampy and having soreness/pressure in lower tummy, still tired, woke up STARVING! Boobs are now sore and tender to the touch everywhere. Bfn on wondfo.
_


----------



## FutureMzWeitz

How am I supposed to edit my post as the days go by if theres no option to edit? I dont wanna flood the thread..


----------



## Renaendel

You should see the "edit" button to the left of the "reply with quote button" at bottom of your individual post.


----------



## FutureMzWeitz

Renaendel said:


> You should see the "edit" button to the left of the "reply with quote button" at bottom of your individual post.

There is no edit button. =/ Would it be because I'm new?


----------



## Renaendel

FutureMzWeitz said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> You should see the "edit" button to the left of the "reply with quote button" at bottom of your individual post.
> 
> There is no edit button. =/ Would it be because I'm new?Click to expand...

Weird!! Maybe it is because you are new. I do seem to remember some permissions get turned on after 10 or so posts.


----------



## FutureMzWeitz

I can edit now! Lol. I am at 5 posts and it's working. Thanks!!


----------



## 2moms2be

Here I am again, back in the TWW after a weird, long follicular phase :shrug: I ovulated a full ten days late, and I was only able to get one donation in the correct window (day before O). But hey, it only takes one, right? Not super hopeful about this cycle, due to the strangeness of it all, but you never know :)

FF says I'm 3DPO today, but I'm certain that I ovulated a day after it's showing my crosshairs (I manually adjusted it). So that's what I'm going by!

So here goes nothing...

*1DPO:* Strange twinges all over my abdomen. Nothing particularly unusual. Otherwise feeling fine & normal. Nice temp rise :thumbup:
*2DPO:* Woke up to weird twinges again... really low in my pelvis. They went away when I got out of bed. Nothing otherwise. Temp still looking good!
*3DPO:* Little bit of creamy CM. Temp right where it's been. Dull, off-and-on cramps all day long. 
*4DPO:* Little bit of creamy CM again. Temp went up a little.
*5DPO:* Temp went up some more. Feeling normal & good. Super tired this morning, but I think that was due to the Benadryl I took last night - allergies were out of control. Quite a bit of creamy CM. Had a coffee around 3pm and could only drink half because it tasted like ashes (??). Severe gassy/bloaty/ugh feeling late in the evening.
*6DPO:* Little bit of creamy CM. Temp down a little, but about where it's been. Feeling totally normal otherwise.
*7DPO:* More creamy CM... most I've seen yet. Temp holding steady. My nipples are sensitive/kinda sore, especially the right. Usually my boobs get heavy and achy, but this nipple thing is new.
*8DPO:* Temp down a little; still up there though. Nipple soreness/sensitivity continues - a bit worse... still mostly the right. No CM at all. Gassy. Face is a little broken out, ugh. All I can think about is FOOD, haha - crazy appetite. Gumns bled a little when I brushed in the evening.
*9DPO:* Temp holding steady. Sticky/creamyish CM. still broken out. Sore nipples continue. Cervix low and feels firm & open-ish? I think? Always have trouble judging that. Bleeding gums when I brushed in the evening. I just feel out, but you never know :)
*10DPO:* Temp dropped below the cover line. I've never had that happen before AF/spotting arrived. Kinda making me nervous. Soreness is spreading to the rest of my boobs now; feels like PMS. Nipples are still the worst. They're getting swollen, too. Gums are actually sore? That's weird and awful. Stickyish CM. Gassy in the evening, slightly constipated.
*11DPO:* Temp back up. Resisted the urge to POAS. Woke up with some sharp pain low in my abdomen; seems to have gone away. Boobs are killing me; nipples especially painful. Gagged and nearly threw up on my vitamins this morning, ew. Super emotional. Want to cry over everything. Typical PMS. Started spotting bright red. One day early. Guess this cycle is a bust, too... but I'll wait for AF before stopping this list!
*12DPO:* Boobs still hurt. Temp went up a tiny bit. Woke up to no spotting. BFN on an IC. Light spotting that started later in the day & continued. Blood-streaked EWCM in the evening?? Weird.
*13DPO:* Big temp drop. Woke up with an uncomfortable tummy. Light brownish, watery spotting continues. Boobs still hurt, though not as bad as yesterday.
*14DPO:* Temp crashed. Boobs still painful. Still spotting like mad. AF should be here tomorrow or Wednesday, so I'm turning this red!

Just updating to turn my post red! No AF yet, but my temps bottomed out, so she'll be here tomorrow or Monday. Onto cycle #4!


----------



## florence_

hey im newish!! first actively ttc cycle!!

+opk 23rd/oct

3 dpo. irritated!! haha!! veeery sore nipples! skin breakout
4 dpo. Hmm nothing, sore throat in evening sometimes i get that when i eat garlic tho (which i did)
5dpo. Just woke up after dreaming i got a bfp lol. ok so im trying not to symptom spot I really am but today im sooo tired my eyes sting!! and I feel sickly. Ok so had wat i thought was the beginning of a cold muzzy head snuffy nose. Dizzy in the evening
6dpo nothing except very tired!! IM trying to symptom spot an gettin nothing!! this eve ive had increased cm and mild cramps nooooo stay away u witch!!
7dpo. nothing other than emotional in the day. evening I feel icky like off my food, smelt cigarette smoke before and nearly borked!! eyes watered and all!! feel full ive not eaten anything really.

anyone similar to me? 

ive posted since this thread and need to turn my post green


----------



## Davis_1016

Bfp this afternoon!!


----------



## florence_

congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommaOf1

MommaOf1 said:


> Last Period 9/26/13
> ovulation on oct 9 AF due oct 24
> 5-6 dpo light cramping
> 8dpo neg test
> 9dpo mild nausea no vomiting, mild breast tenderness, lots of gas
> 11dpo neg test, more cramping slightly more severe than on 6dpo, same mild breast tenderness, nasea no vomiting, lots of gas, dizziness for most of the day, some lower back pain. Nipple changes- White bumps appeared or enlarged to be noticeable, and dark spots near white bumps and around the edge of areolas has darkened. Then night before i had 3 intense weird dreams
> 12dpo Heavy cramping today, I keep going into the bathroom anytime I feel anything down there to see if AF is here early nothing yet. I am definately worried about this cramping. No nausea or dizziness today. Im still hopeful because of the nipple changes though. Cramping still gone on all through the day but only when laying on stomach or sitting upright. No other symptoms yet at 4:30pm
> 13dpo tested at 2am and nothing seen at first but then hours later relooked at test and saw a faint positive, so I was unsure how reliable that result was. I have had heavy cramping again today. No nausea or gas, Just cramping. Same mild breast pain. I decided to take another test at 5pm today Weak :bfp:
> I will be testing again tomorrow just to be sure!!!!!!!
> ***UPDATE*** I tested again this am and another light :bfp:!!! I also wanted to add the "common things" that DID NOT happen to me during the 2ww, before getting my BFP, I had zero fatigue, In fact I felt such an energy boost that I didn't need my regular coffee to get me through the day, the couple times I did have coffee caused intense dizziness and nausea. I just wanted to share that because during the 2ww I was feeling like I was out because all of the websites kept saying that fatigue was the #1 symptom of early sign of pregnancy. I also had zero urgency to go pee a lot.
> 
> I really wanted to share this info so that women who track symptoms like I did, don't think they're out just because they don't get some common symptoms, cause I didn't and felt discouraged like AF was gonna show up, especially with two full days of heavy cramps before AF was supposed to show up then got BFP
> Keep up the hope!!!!! I really hope all of you get your BFP's too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best Wishes to all of you!!!!!!
> :yellow:

UPDATE********** EARLY MISCARRIAGE (Chemical Pregnancy) ON 10/26 Very sad day today. My DH and I will be trying again next cycle:cry:


----------



## Kezzybear

Sorry to hear that mommaof1 :( x


----------



## lucy2013

Im out af showed last night, haven't worked out how to change my post red yet.

good luck to everyone still waiting. 

Sorry to hear that mommaof1 :(


----------



## salu_34

Hmmm, good idea. I google DPO's but if I have it on here, it's even better

I'm currently 4DPO, and OH and I have been trying since my May cycle ended.

1DPO: Slight vaginal pain (but could have been due to the Bding), noticing CM is getting creamy/sticky. Temp at 36.38

2DPO: Abdominal pain, cramps, headache, breasts feel heavy, tender nipples, beginning to get a sore throat, and stuffy nose. Still having some pains in vaginal area after Bding. Pangs on right side of abdomen on and off throughout the day. Cramps in middle of abdomen at night. Creamy CM. Tip of my tongue feels a bit sensitive - like yesterday. Temp at 36.35

3DPO: Abdominal pain, had really weird dreams the night before, cramps, headache, heavy breasts, itchy nipples, sore throat, stuffy nose, tender nipples. Sticky CM. Woke up and PJ pants were wet, not sure if caused by sweat or excess CM from BDing the night before. Tip of my tongue was sensitive in the morning, almost like I had burned it. Tightness in stomach during my shower at night. Slight pain on left side when turning body. Temp at 36.67

4DPO. Creamy CM. Still have a slight sore throat, no longer have a stuffy nose. Dry cough. Temp at 36.58. Slight twinges around 7pm(ish) around the rib area. Vaginal area dry at night, so much so, it is a bit itchy and somewhat irritated.

5DPO: Woke up in the middle of the night, sleeping on my stomach and found my nipples to be extremely sore. Sore throat and slight stuffed nose when woke up. A few sharpish cramps in abdomen. Flushed cheeks when woke up, super hot while just laying in bed this morning. Cramps, tender nipples, sore throat, stuffy nose. Temp at 36.67. Creamy/sticky CM. Headache in the afternoon. Little bit of hot flashes at work (not sure if it's because I was super busy with the kids). Yawning started around pm, feeling tired for rest of afternoon. Right breast hurt a bit around 1pm today, but didn't last long. Cramps, fatigue, headache, hot flashes, sore throat, stuffy nose (morning only), tender nipples (in AM). Noticing some cramps/pain in pelvic area while showering. Right nipple itchy.

6DPO: Had really life like dream last night - almost forgetting I was sleeping. Woke up with sore throat, and some cramping in abdomen. Sore throat, stuffy nose, cramps, weird/life like dreams, pain in pelvic area again - noticed when going to the washroom. Temp at 36.46, creamy CM. On and off again cramps/twinges on left side.

7DPO: Had to wake up at 4:00am, as I am going to Columbus, Ohio for a hockey game, took temp and was sitting at 36.48, I'm hoping getting up more than 2 hours than I normally do, doesn't affect my temping and possible implantation dip .... Had some cramps in middle abdomen region, feeling a little tight there as well. Kinda like I just did sit ups the night before. More EWCM (lots when I wiped while going to the bathroom :S). Abdominal pain, bizarre dreams, Breast pain, cramps, Headache, itchy breast, pelvic pain.

8DPO: Very disrupted sleep, as friends kept coming in and out of hotel room at night, temp take at 8:15am and was at 36.82. Aereola's seen a bit larger tonight when I got home. Creamy CM is back ! Noticed that because of my two days of EWCM, chart went from solid lines to dashed. Abdominal pain, disrupted sleep, pains on right side, stuffy nose, sore throat.

9DPO: Temp at 36.52, still not dip. Thinking this may not be my month, even though we were damn near perfect with BDing timing. Some tension in abdomen this morning. Having a bit of a nauseous feeling around 5:30pm. Finding myself burping a bit today as well as last night before I go to bed. Don't usually burp a lot. Not doing that much, but a bit more than usual. Can sometimes tell when I need to burp, but can't get it out. Sore throat, stuffy nose, feeling a tad nauseous around 530pm - nothing to make me need to vomit, heavy breasts, headache, feeling a tad gassy.

10DPO: Temp at 36.77. Still have a stuffy nose and slight sore throat (probably just sick), slight cramping when woke up. Abdomen feels tight, like I've been doing situps. Tight and slightly crampy = weird feeling. Gums bleeding while brushing my teeth, not going to look too much into this, as it sometimes happens to me. Creamy CM. Tender and itchy nipples. Finding it a little hard to have a bowel movement, start to push but nothing much comes out. Noticing at night that my stomach (mid section) feels tight again (as though I've done sit ups). Left hard was a little sore in the early evening. Slight constipation, cramps, tender and itchy nipples, woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose again.

11DPO: AF is due tomorrow, usually get spotting beforehand but have gotten nothing as of yet. Temp at 36.64, a bit higher than temp before AF came last month. Still some blood while brushing my teeth. Woke up with a slight headache and some cramping in middle abdomen. pinching/stabbing pain on upper right side around 1245ish. Cramps, headache (only noticed in the morning), itchy and tender nipples. Creamy CM. Noticed some red when wiping around 730 ... don't think this a good sign :(

12DPO: Temp drop to 36.54. Strong headache when I woke up, and slight cramping.


----------



## tinadecember

1DPO - Sore boobs, normal for me. Temp 97.79
2DPO - Same as above no CM. Temp 98.14
3DPO - Same as above. Temp 98.42
4DPO - Boobs still sore yellow CM. Slight temp drop 98.14
5DPO - Temp 98.6, boobs achey. Been in bed ill with a migraine all day probably not a symptom! CP high and closed
6DPO - Temp 98.33, boobs sore, very high cervix almost couldn't find it but when I did it was very tightly closed. creamy cm
7DPO - Temp 98.37. Still not feeling pregnant at all. cervix high and closed, sore boobs and had a few dizzy spells today.
8DPO - Temp 98.26. Thinking it's not my month because temps dropping. Pre-AF type cramps also makes me think that AF is close. Cervix feels at a medium height but still closed. Dizzy again twice whilst standing which is a bit odd. Felt like my legs were burning in bed, felt very hot.
9DPO - Huge temp rise, temp 99.2. Dizzyness continuing this morning and AF type cramps behind bellybutton. Cervix feels the same as yesterday. Strong cramping whilst in bed
10DPO - ANOTHER temp drop to 98.47, my chart's very different to last month. Last month I had a big gradual rise then a big gradual fall over 4 days. This month it's up, down, up, down.. strong cramping again this morning. Feeling dizzy and shaky today. Hoping AF isn't on the way because of the cramping. Cervix still closed and feels wet. Tested with first response :bfn:
11DPO - AF DUE DAY - Temp exact same as yesterday 98.47 had a day/night out so didn't notice any symptoms. 
12DPO AF 1 DAY LATE - Temp rise 98.82 but a bit sceptical due to taking temp an hour later than usual. Creamy slightly stretchy CM after wiping.


----------



## Renaendel

Any new BFPs to keep me going and my hopes high?


----------



## biscuitgal

OK - I'm joining this game. :)

Avg cycle length 32 days, now DPO 22 (if I got the O day right) and CD 38

DPO 1 - increased libido, BD! 
DPO 6 - Mild cramps, spotting
DPO 7 - spotting
DPO 8 - spotting
DPO 9 - spotting, Difficulty concentrating, fatigue, irritability, headache
DPO 10 - Bleeding, thought AF but stopped later in the day - acne, bloating, cramps, fatigue
DPO 11 - light red spotting minor temp dip
DPO 12 - dark spotting, major bloating, cramps
DPO 13 - spotting - dip in temp, taken when very cold didn't warm thermometer, discarding temp due to skeptical reading conditions
DPO 14 - Stopped spotting, took cheapie HPT, control window didn't populate, mild acne and flatulence, severe bloating still (temp up again)
DPO 15 - mild acne, crying spell, severe bloating, headache, gas
DPO 16 - temps still high, took FRER - Negative, bloating, fatigue, headache, gas constipation
DPO 17 - All same symptoms still, temps still high
DPO 19/20 - dip in temp, no cold room - not below coverline still... but... close. All same symptoms still, no spotting, no sign of AF - NAUSEA while running, some dizziness
DPO 20/21 - temp still low, higher than yesterday though (still above coverline) all same symptoms, fatigue, no spotting no sign of AF -- feeling wet sensation
DPO 21/22 - temp up a bit again - .1 from yesterday, so still above coverline about .4, same symptoms, a bit more energy this morning but my stomach isn't feeling great. :/ Not exactly ready to puke but not good. Not very much food has sounded good to me past few days I've mostly eaten nuts, chocolate, and a mandarin or an apple here and there. I made myself eat a baked potato for dinner w/ some (homemadeveganmushroom) chili the past two nights, but I wasn't really into it. Still no sign of AF
DPO 22/23 - Temp dip again, taken early and cold so not sure to trust it, but maybe AF soon? No spotting yet, many of the same symptoms lingering, but not too bad. Ate some breakfast this morning - not nuts!


----------



## LadySlipper

Have been trying to ignore any possible symptoms, but I just can't help myself. :haha: Dpo estimated as I don't use oks or anything. Using preseed and guessing ov using fertility friend estimate. Would like to temp but my son won't let me, wakes me up too much. Sucks sometimes being such a light sleeper.

Increased sex drive and ewcm ( or as close to it that I have ever been) :blush: bd

1 dpo cramps (maybe ov pain) ewcm

2 dpo back pain and right ovary pain, ewcm bd

3 dpo Watery cm, back pain, cramps, diarrhea

4 dpo creamy cm, bloated, cramps, hot flashes

5 dpo possibly dry cm (stopped checking), bloated, constipated, cramps, tired, gassy, heartburn, metallic taste, thirsty

6 dpo abdominal pain (not AF like), back pain, stabbing pain in right breast for a few seconds, tired, gassy, very hungry, heartburn, skin breakout (usually doesn't happen until day before AF), vivid dreams

7 dpo low abdominal pain switches sides left/right (mostly right), back pain, gassy, heartburn, metallic taste, increased thirst, stabbing breast pain for a few seconds, increased sense of smell

8 dpo same as 7 dpo getting tired of the metallic taste, bleh. Possible implantation bleeding (creamy mucus with a thin ribbon of red streaked through it, nothing since), sore hip in the evening. Haven't had that since recovering from Preg with my son.

9 dpo ab pain mostly gone now, not sure if that is a good thing. Intermittent pinching poking pulling type feeling almost center low down below belly button. I remember this and the right side pain I was getting at 7 dpo from my last pregnancies. So I am hopeful for a bfp in a couple days. If I can wait that long. :haha: Increased thirst/dry mouth. Feel like I am getting a cold, getting congested but not too bad. No more metallic taste but the heartburn I had before is back. Still gassy. Poor dh. Starting to pee more often, thanks to that darn thirst.

10 dpo couldn't help myself I tested this morning bfn of course. Probably too early. Dizzy spell today, slight upset stomach not enough to throw up. Thirsty, hungry, peeing lots. Still gassy and getting a bit congested. Tired. Water making me ill?! Sorelower back.

11 dpo same as yesterday except no dizziness so far. Serious dry mouth, hello water. Tingling in elbow and hand like a pinched nerve. Probably not related, but noting anyway. I've had issues with that arm before thanks to data entry job for 10+ years.

12 dpo couldn't help myself, tested and bfn. Not losing hope as it took until 20 dpo to get a positive with my son. But got a positive at 9 dpo with the one I miscarried. Had non AF type pains when trying to go to sleep last night. Uncomfortable to sleep on tummy as well. Migraine today, not a symptom as I am prone to them. Still gassy, thirsty, and peeing lots. Had pulling feelings this morning.

13 dpo main symptom today is sort of a bloated pressure feeling low down around hip height. Made me unbutton my jeans when sitting to be more comfy. AF due Monday at the earliest (cycles range from 28-33 days). Guessing this is one of the short cycles if she comes. Have been using a new kind of internet cheapy hpt, starting to wonder if they are no good. Will use frer if AF doesn't arrive. Emo, just had a stupid major freak out over nothing at dh. Still having cold like symptoms but very mild. It should be full blown by now I would think.

14 dpo So I tested this morning, bfn. Still no sign of AF. Usually have bad cramps before it starts. Was constipated since Saturday. Now I feel like it is switching to the other extreme. Still have the slight cold symptoms, thirsty, gassy, feel bloated, and peeing lots. If the tests are right and I'm not pregnant, then I have no idea what is going on with me.

15 dpo Nothing much has changed, if anything symptoms are going away or getting milder. The main thing is diarrhea and gas. Thought for sure AF was here this morning. But when I got up, nothing. Now the AF cramps are fading.

16 dpo nothing has changed, just waiting to see if AF shows up. So far no sign of it. Keep feeling wet down there, head to the bathroom expecting the witch and finding nothing.

17 dpo Still no sign of AF. Feeling a little sick today. Still have diarrhea, gas, feeling wet often, and a bit congestion. Pulling feeling low, about 3-4 inches straight down from belly button. Occasional stabby feeling in breasts. Still hopeful for bfp. Couldn't help myself and took a frer hpt around noonish. Bfn

18 dpo. Right side pain off and on (even flipped to left side once). Slight nausea, light headed, thirsty, and diarrhea. That about sums it up. No sign of AF and today marks the longest my cycle usually was after having my son (33 days), it shortened to 28 days after August miscarriage. Waiting to test @ 20 dpo. If still bfn, will probably go see my Dr. 

The witch got me. Oh well onto the next month of trying, hopefully either able to temp or use opks.


----------



## lala222

well here's my first time posting on this thread! My DH and I are NTNP and only dtd ONCE on the day im pretty sure I was ovulating based on EWCM only.I am currently 6 dpo and will update daily.

here's what I've been feeling:

1 dpo: nothing

2 dpo: nothing

3 dpo: cramps, slightly sore bb's but I hear this is common at this point in cycle

4 dpo: cramps, woke up with really sore right hip! Similar to hip pain I had during my first pregnancy but not until later on into the pregnancy..so was really weird ..It affected my walking! also felt very dizzy and hot upon waking up and before bed

5 dpo: still have sore hip, dizzyness, headache, cramps

6 dpo: dizzyness and bad headache

7 dpo: nothing new except bloating


----------



## Krippy

Krippy said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> This is such a neat idea!
> 
> 1 DPO: nothing much, just a little crampy but I think that these are still ovulations pains. Constipated, tired, and irritable in the morning. Upset stomach, diarrhea, dry mouth/thirst in the afternoon/evening.
> 2DPO: runny, stuffy nose, tired, irritable
> 3DPO: exhausted, gassy
> 
> 4DPO: tired, emotional, achey hips and lower back
> 5-6DPO: period like cramps, extreme lower back ache, tired, irritableClick to expand...

7-8DPO: Bloating, increased CM, lower back ache, cramping, tired, hungry but don't know what I want to eat...nothing sounds good to me, slightly nauseous
9DPO: Bloating, increased CM, heavy feeling like AF is coming (haven't had one since I had my son 11 months ago), achey hips, sore throat.
10-11DPO: Wicked cold with sore throat and achiness, congestion, lower back is so painful I could barely sleep, cramping, vivid dreams. BFN this morning with IC.


----------



## athena87

I'm back in the tww

1dpo-3dpo- I have a cold and I'm constipated, could have nothing to do with it but I wanted to note it.
4dpo- cold/flu-like symptoms, constipated, crampy
5dpo- still have cold, crampy like af, constipated, cervix is high, hard and closed, and lots of creamy cm.
6dpo- still have cold, super crampy like af is coming, ton of cm, cervix is still very high
7dpo- cold getting better, still crampy and having a lot of cm cervix is high, hard and closed. I've also been having crazy dreams, some about bfp's, some just random. I never remember dreams so that's weird for sure.
8dpo- cold is almost gone, Sharp pains in uterine area, lots of creamy cm, cervix closed and softer, boobs are tender


----------



## MnGmakes3

Krippy said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> This is such a neat idea!
> 
> 1 DPO: nothing much, just a little crampy but I think that these are still ovulations pains. Constipated, tired, and irritable in the morning. Upset stomach, diarrhea, dry mouth/thirst in the afternoon/evening.
> 2DPO: runny, stuffy nose, tired, irritable
> 3DPO: exhausted, gassy
> 
> 4DPO: tired, emotional, achey hips and lower back
> 5-6DPO: period like cramps, extreme lower back ache, tired, irritableClick to expand...
> 
> 7-8DPO: Bloating, increased CM, lower back ache, cramping, tired, *hungry but don't know what I want to eat...nothing sounds good to me*.Click to expand...

This was me for the past 2 days. It seems to have subsided some..I am 7 dpo today. Yesterday I just didnt seem to get enough food but nothing was hittin "that' spot.. :wacko:


----------



## Krippy

I had this with my first pregnancy where I couldn't be satisfied and I could't think of anything that would satisfy my hunger then when I did eat it made me feel sick whatever I chose. lo Hope that it is a good sign for us...When are you testing MnG?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Krippy said:


> I had this with my first pregnancy where I couldn't be satisfied and I could't think of anything that would satisfy my hunger then when I did eat it made me feel sick whatever I chose. lo Hope that it is a good sign for us...When are you testing MnG?

I was thinking around the 7th since AF is due then. . but I'm seeing other people at 7dpo testing way sooner... I might crack and get some cheapies


----------



## Krippy

I am just waiting for my ICs to get here tomorrow and I don't think I can wait til the 3rd to test them out! Lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

I did not sleep a wink last night. Must have woken up a dozen times. Then at 3 I got up to p and couldn't fall back asleep. Had a dream that I POAS and it was a BFP!! (Sooo tempted to test after that)
I got super nauseous in the shower and here I am at work trying not to be whiny or people will notice lol
This should be a fun day :nope:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Aaaaaaaand here we go again! This is our last cycle to TRY until next October (having our wedding then) so fingers and toes and boobs and everything are crossed!

Now, my cycle s wacko and I did not test for ov this month, so my ovulation date is based on estimation care of MyMonthlyCycles:

Leading up to this, I have been crampy and having pokey pains that feel like my ovaries are playing Pong with one another. Boobs have been sore from the top corners down to my nipples in a line. We are BD'ing before, during, and after when we assumed I would have ovulated.

1 DPO - Nothing exciting to report. Back pain at the bottom in the center. Boobie pain on the sides. Have been crazy itchy for for the BD the last two days! (I took that as a sign that we should be doing it every day...tee hee) Also woke up with some seriously nasty sniffles. Allergies or a cold...not sure. But I feel kinda like poop. :( Cervix is a little higher today and very dry!

2 DPO - Some mild cramping, some pokey pains on the left side. Sniffles and sneezes. Sore boobies...but they are always sore. Cervix is so high I can barely reach it! Still pretty dry...just small amounts of white clumpy CM. At one point in the day I got some really painful stabbing pains in my cervix...and then they were gone.

3 DPO - Some pokey pains on right side today. Some pain in my hips, but that could totally be the weather. Boobie pain on the sides. Last night it was BAD on the right side when I was going to sleep. Cervix is now so high that I can't reach it at all without some serious acrobatic bending. Hardly any CM but what is there is white and sticky. Mild cramping that turned into throbbing. 
Seeing my Dr tomorrow to see if I have some sort of bladder infection. Used an over the counter bladder infection test and it turned DARK purple positive for luekocytes in my urine. Great. :(

4 DPO - boobie pain. Went to Dr...I have an infection somewhere between my bladded and kidney...possibly all of the above? Was put on a strong antibiotic. Can't tell if camping I am having is from that or something baby-making related.

5 DPO - Nothing much to report. Spent all day in bed sick from antibiotics.

6 DPO - Nothing new. Still boobie pain. Tired from meds I am on.

7 DPO - Still sick from meds. Still boobie pain. Nothing else tp report. Having a LOT of back pain, but that is probably from kidney. Feeling very out of the game this month. :( Took a test for the heck of it...BFN. Cervix today is REALLY high and soft. Can't even reach it.


----------



## LittleSesame

Okay! This might not be day by day accurate but I did have enough symptoms to make me want to open this account so might as well share my experience with other freaked out symptom spotters two week waiters! I am currently about 11/12DPO and will be only testing on the 7th after my missed period:

1-3DPO - 
*Boob pain. Never happens to me during O ever. Pulling sensation in upper part of the breast and under the armpit but no nipple change at all. 
* One night of cramping similar to O. Only difference was almost every O for the past few years was accompanied by a slight brown discharge and constipation for me. I never spotted brown this time which is a huge red flag for me.

4-5DPO- Nothing. So I thought maybe I was tripping myself after all.

6-9- Tickling sensation in lower abdomen pelvic region at night. Really strange like nothing i ever experienced before. I actually reached to my stomach and tried to scratch the invisible itch that was on my inside. 

10-11 - Yesterday night I began having a weird sensation "down there". Like a UTI almost. Boobs started hurting again and one of them is having spasms this morning so maybe I just pulled a muscle? No fluttering/tickling in stomach which is bumming me out because that was cool.

12-13 - NOTHING :( Well maybe some rage. I cried over nothing and felt like such an idiot and couldn't stop. This happens sometimes before af too though so I can't chalk it up to being a symptom.

14DPO - Slight clear cm and cramping down my pelvic area from middle to side. Could be first symptoms before AF which is due in a few days.
Definitely not testing until af is due.

15DPO - Wiped some pinkish brown this morning. Next time I went to pee it wasn't there.
Still might turn to AF. If it doesn't... I'll test tomorrow morning.

16DPO - DREAMS! Had very vivid dreams (but this is also common for me during af) But this dream was about me testing and getting 3 BFP's! Felt very real and caused me to wake up super early and test. Only to get a BFN :( 
Other symptoms today:
More cm, wiped brown/ clear.
AF like cramps. 
Feeling like AF might show up :(

What are my chances after a BFN at 16 DPO? Was due to test tomorrow. But two days of spotting and no period and that freakin' dream made me do it a day early.
Should I even bother to test again tomorrow? 
If anyone's ever been in this situation would love someone to relate to. This is my first time.

LAST EDDIT: AF SHOWED :(


----------



## florence_

florence_ said:


> hey im newish!! first actively ttc cycle!!
> 
> +opk 23rd/oct
> 
> 3 dpo. irritated!! haha!! veeery sore nipples! skin breakout
> 4 dpo. Hmm nothing, sore throat in evening sometimes i get that when i eat garlic tho (which i did)
> 5dpo. Just woke up after dreaming i got a bfp lol. ok so im trying not to symptom spot I really am but today im sooo tired my eyes sting!! and I feel sickly. Ok so had wat i thought was the beginning of a cold muzzy head snuffy nose. Dizzy in the evening
> 6dpo nothing except very tired!! IM trying to symptom spot an gettin nothing!! this eve ive had increased cm and mild cramps nooooo stay away u witch!!
> 7dpo. nothing other than emotional in the day. evening I feel icky like off my food, smelt cigarette smoke before and nearly borked!! eyes watered and all!! feel full ive not eaten anything really.
> 
> anyone similar to me?

im being naughty and bumping my post! 
:blush:

8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!! 

9dpo: crampy, very emotional, anxiety and panic attacks, tired

10dpo: crampy very slight, very emotional, stuffed my face comfort eating which of course led to nausea. sore throat, bloated (but nothing extraordinary) losing hope.


----------



## MnGmakes3

florence_ said:


> 8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!!
> 
> what do u girls think does it sound promising? x

OMG!!! Yes! I am 9dpo today but the uti feeling started yesterday. I had to stop for a second when I started to pee cause it was not pleasant. Same when I wiped. Its not every time but close to it. Today the same thing. My symptoms are nearly identical to yours!! Except the nose bleed. I also had slight nausea yesterday moen and heartburn around lunch time yesterday.


----------



## florence_

MnGmakes3 said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!!
> 
> what do u girls think does it sound promising? x
> 
> OMG!!! Yes! I am 9dpo today but the uti feeling started yesterday. I had to stop for a second when I started to pee cause it was not pleasant. Same when I wiped. Its not every time but close to it. Today the same thing. My symptoms are nearly identical to yours!! Except the nose bleed. I also had slight nausea yesterday moen and heartburn around lunch time yesterday.Click to expand...

wow crazy!! stay with me on this we are too similar!! it just feels like its guna be but then its not! my heartburn is uncontrollable right to the pit of my stomach and I get waves of anxiety but ive got a funeal tomorrow so im putting the anxiety down to that :( fx for our bfps when r u testing mngmakes 3 xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

florence_ said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!!
> 
> what do u girls think does it sound promising? x
> 
> OMG!!! Yes! I am 9dpo today but the uti feeling started yesterday. I had to stop for a second when I started to pee cause it was not pleasant. Same when I wiped. Its not every time but close to it. Today the same thing. My symptoms are nearly identical to yours!! Except the nose bleed. I also had slight nausea yesterday moen and heartburn around lunch time yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> wow crazy!! stay with me on this we are too similar!! it just feels like its guna be but then its not! my heartburn is uncontrollable right to the pit of my stomach and I get waves of anxiety but ive got a funeal tomorrow so im putting the anxiety down to that :( fx for our bfps when r u testing mngmakes 3 xxClick to expand...

Heartburn was more in my chest cavity/ bw my breasthones.. not really in my stomach. I was super hungry days 6,7 and 8.. then today I had no appetite at all. . And the gas.. omg...lol.. soo embarrassing. Any of that the same for you?

I'll be testing Saturday morning (11dpo) but that's probably still too early. How bout yourself??


----------



## rw7y

*Good luck everyone!*:hugs:

I'm 13dpo today.

I'm praying that my bbt will go back up tomorrow. [-o&lt;This morning it dropped from 98.00 to 97.13 :nope:

AF still hasn't shown up. I've been having mild cramping on and off today. At times it feels like AF cramps, but others it doesn't. 

I have a swollen lymph node in my armpit and also in my groin. Sensitive/twingy nipples, I'm bloated and I've had these twinges that I can't explain, like they are near my cervix? My cervix is still pretty high and cp hasn't dried up. 

I'm not too hopeful, but I'm still praying that I might have a good surprise soon instead of AF :shrug:


[Edit]
I'm out :(
AF got me 
<3

Best wishes everyone!


----------



## florence_

Yes i am more gassy today 9dpo. Hunger is wierd for me in hungry but as soon as i start eating i fill up quick, had a dream about a friend tellin my she was preg and did it naturally an i snooped and found all sorts of tablets shed took (in my dream i stole them!!) haha i have noticed ive been gettin up to pee in the night last 3 nights which i never do!! IM holding out till af due on 7th mainly so i can stay in the bubble of hope (well in gunna try) x fxd for u and babydust ill be stalking u Saturday!! Xx


----------



## VTfroggie

I'm jumping in here, *hopefully* for the last time! 

*1 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
*2 DPO*: nothing
*3 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
*4-5 DPO *: nothing
*6 DPO*: sore throat and nasal congestion (DH also has some cold symptoms, so who knows)
*7 DPO*: sore throat stops in a.m.; nasal congestion
*8 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; in p.m., greyish-white globular, stretchy CM (weird!)
*9 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; gassy; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; in p.m., CM cm has some light blood and is stretchy
*10 DPO*: nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; at 10 p.m. there is enough red blood (like a light period) to coat the toilet paper, then it's gone
*11 DPO*: 0.2 F temp increase from last 3 days; scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; EWCM (normally creamy until the day before/of AF); test w. FMU = faint :bfp:

Being as cautiously optimistic as possible at this point, as it's still early and I used a dollar store test. This is, however, the first BFP I've ever seen, so it's hard not to get really excited. AF is due on 11/3, so we'll see what happens when I retest at 12 & 13 DPO. I'm going to wait for at least 1 more test before turning this post green!

*12 DPO*: 0.28 F temp increase from yesterday; nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; cramping; heartburn (OMG, first time I've ever experienced this. I freaked out!); test with FMU= super faint :bfp: (I think! Definitely lighter than yesterday), test w. afternoon urine is a nice shade of pink
*13 DPO*:AF was due today. High temp sustained (triphasic chart based on last 3 days); scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion (getting worse); sensitive/sore nipples


----------



## MnGmakes3

VTfroggie said:


> I'm jumping in here, *hopefully* for the last time!
> 
> *1 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *2 DPO*: nothing
> *3 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *4-5 DPO *: nothing
> *6 DPO*: sore throat and nasal congestion (DH also has some cold symptoms, so who knows)
> *7 DPO*: sore throat stops in a.m.; nasal congestion
> *8 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; in p.m., greyish-white globular, stretchy CM (weird!)
> *9 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; gassy; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; in p.m., CM cm has some light blood and is stretchy in p.m.
> *10 DPO*: nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; at 10 p.m. there is enough red blood (like a light period) to coat the toilet paper, then it's gone
> *11 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; EWCM (normally creamy until the day before/of AF); test = very faint :bfp:
> *12 DPO*:
> *13 DPO*:
> 
> Being as cautiously optimistic as possible at this point, as it's still early and I used a dollar store test. This is, however, the first BFP I've ever seen, so it's hard not to get really excited. AF is due on 11/3, so we'll see what happens when I retest at 12 & 13 DPO.


You give me hope. The last 2 nights i woke up with what I thought was sniffles and slight congestion. Didn't think anything of it since by late morning it was almost gone. Maybe it's a good sign??? :-k


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

VTfroggie said:


> I'm jumping in here, *hopefully* for the last time!
> 
> *1 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *2 DPO*: nothing
> *3 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *4-5 DPO *: nothing
> *6 DPO*: sore throat and nasal congestion (DH also has some cold symptoms, so who knows)
> *7 DPO*: sore throat stops in a.m.; nasal congestion
> *8 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; in p.m., greyish-white globular, stretchy CM (weird!)
> *9 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; gassy; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; in p.m., CM cm has some light blood and is stretchy in p.m.
> *10 DPO*: nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; at 10 p.m. there is enough red blood (like a light period) to coat the toilet paper, then it's gone
> *11 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; EWCM (normally creamy until the day before/of AF); test = very faint :bfp:
> *12 DPO*:
> *13 DPO*:
> 
> Being as cautiously optimistic as possible at this point, as it's still early and I used a dollar store test. This is, however, the first BFP I've ever seen, so it's hard not to get really excited. AF is due on 11/3, so we'll see what happens when I retest at 12 & 13 DPO.

Sending you all sorts of positive energy!!!!!!!!


----------



## hinbds

I've been stalking this thread all morning and figured I would post on here.

Day of O: 24th of October Positive OPK and EWCM (temp was 97.56)
1DPO: Slight cramps and very sore breasts with creamy CM (temp was 97.59)
2DPO: Sore breasts, backache and cramps with creamy CM (temp was 97.91)
3DPO: Acne, sore breasts and backache. Still having weird cramps and creamy CM (temp was 97.97)
4DPO: Acne, feeling kind of blah and had extreme fatigue. Breasts still hurt unbelievably bad, very swollen. Bloated and feel like I can't get enough to eat. Still have cramps and creamy CM (temp was 97.90)
5DPO: My body aches and feel fatigued. I got a headache in the afternoon and my breasts are still super tender. Also have a backache. Feeling bloated again but can't get enough to eat. Found sleeping to be really difficult. Kept waking up in the middle of the night and couldn't sleep. Still have cramps and creamy CM. (temp was 97.97)
6DPO: Another restless sleep night for me. Still breaking out a little bit and got another afternoon headache. My back hurts and breasts are still sore. Super bloated today and have gas, cramps are still present with creamy CM (temp was 97.93)
7DPO: Feeling tired after another night of restless sleep. Not sure what's going on with my body. Acne is clearing up a little but my back still hurts and still have tender breasts. Bloated, Cramps and creamy CM. (temp was 98.14)
8DPO: Finally got a decent night sleep last night. A little stuffy today and some slight weird cramps going on, hard to describe. (temp was 98.03)
9DPO: Amazon delivers my FRER's!
10DPO: (will be on sunday and plan on taking first FRER with FMU)
11DPO:
12DPO:

:dust:


----------



## Krippy

Krippy said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> This is such a neat idea!
> 
> 1 DPO: nothing much, just a little crampy but I think that these are still ovulations pains. Constipated, tired, and irritable in the morning. Upset stomach, diarrhea, dry mouth/thirst in the afternoon/evening.
> 2DPO: runny, stuffy nose, tired, irritable
> 3DPO: exhausted, gassy
> 
> 4DPO: tired, emotional, achey hips and lower back
> 5-6DPO: period like cramps, extreme lower back ache, tired, irritableClick to expand...
> 
> 7-8DPO: Bloating, increased CM, lower back ache, cramping, tired, hungry but don't know what I want to eat...nothing sounds good to me, slightly nauseous
> 9DPO: Bloating, increased CM, heavy feeling like AF is coming (haven't had one since I had my son 11 months ago), achey hips, sore throat.
> 10-11DPO: Wicked cold with sore throat and achiness, congestion, lower back is so painful I could barely sleep, cramping, vivid dreams. BFN this morning with IC.Click to expand...

Anyone ever use Accutest from amazon before? I have only ever used FRERs and I am doubting the accuracy!


----------



## Krippy

VTfroggie said:


> I'm jumping in here, *hopefully* for the last time!
> 
> *1 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *2 DPO*: nothing
> *3 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *4-5 DPO *: nothing
> *6 DPO*: sore throat and nasal congestion (DH also has some cold symptoms, so who knows)
> *7 DPO*: sore throat stops in a.m.; nasal congestion
> *8 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; in p.m., greyish-white globular, stretchy CM (weird!)
> *9 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; gassy; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; in p.m., CM cm has some light blood and is stretchy in p.m.
> *10 DPO*: nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; at 10 p.m. there is enough red blood (like a light period) to coat the toilet paper, then it's gone
> *11 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; EWCM (normally creamy until the day before/of AF); test = very faint :bfp:
> *12 DPO*:
> *13 DPO*:
> 
> Being as cautiously optimistic as possible at this point, as it's still early and I used a dollar store test. This is, however, the first BFP I've ever seen, so it's hard not to get really excited. AF is due on 11/3, so we'll see what happens when I retest at 12 & 13 DPO.

Congrats! Hoping and wishing for a sticky bean!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

florence_ said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!!
> 
> what do u girls think does it sound promising? x
> 
> OMG!!! Yes! I am 9dpo today but the uti feeling started yesterday. I had to stop for a second when I started to pee cause it was not pleasant. Same when I wiped. Its not every time but close to it. Today the same thing. My symptoms are nearly identical to yours!! Except the nose bleed. I also had slight nausea yesterday moen and heartburn around lunch time yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> wow crazy!! stay with me on this we are too similar!! it just feels like its guna be but then its not! my heartburn is uncontrollable right to the pit of my stomach and I get waves of anxiety but ive got a funeal tomorrow so im putting the anxiety down to that :( fx for our bfps when r u testing mngmakes 3 xxClick to expand...

I don't remember a whole lot from my first pregnancy as my son is almost 9 years old now, but I had a LOT of nosebleeds!


----------



## sar

sar said:


> sar said:
> 
> 
> Ovulated around the 14th, so 8dpo, tested with frer yest, which of course was negative!!! Had sore breasts and tingly nipples since ov, hever used to get that at all, but had it with last preg (lost at 14 weeks), and also last cycle, when af came at 26 days, my cycle has nvever been snort before, so wonder if it was a m/c?? Any thoughts? The last two days, so 6 and 7dpo I have had creamy cm, now its very wet. I havd also veen very gassy for about a week now! A few days ago, prob only 2 or 3 dadpo I am sure had had round ligament pain, had it with other pregnancies, much earlier in 2nd than first, but this early?? Today I have the sensation down there that I get when af is coming :cry:. Have been low down cramping since ov. Trying to wait till sat to test again if af doesnt show first....
> 
> Oh yes, dizzy when standing up the last 2 days, and starving!!
> 
> Ok, I couldnt wait, just tested with fmu and bfn :( am around 10dpo, am I out? I know I am not really out yet, but feeling disappointed :( breasts not anywhere near so sore now, but still bloated, which I dont get before af normally, still have dizziness and feeling sick which I dont normally get either. Feel like I have hayfever. However, I do have headache and burning, stretching feeling down there which I Do get before af :(
> 
> This is rubbish :cry:Click to expand...

ok, tested at about 14dpo and very very faint line!! So bloated, breast pain and tingliness gone tho! Tested again this morn, 17 dpo and a proper line :):happydance:

no idea how to turn this green tho, it doesnt work properly on my tablet......


----------



## Krippy

sar said:


> sar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar said:
> 
> 
> Ovulated around the 14th, so 8dpo, tested with frer yest, which of course was negative!!! Had sore breasts and tingly nipples since ov, hever used to get that at all, but had it with last preg (lost at 14 weeks), and also last cycle, when af came at 26 days, my cycle has nvever been snort before, so wonder if it was a m/c?? Any thoughts? The last two days, so 6 and 7dpo I have had creamy cm, now its very wet. I havd also veen very gassy for about a week now! A few days ago, prob only 2 or 3 dadpo I am sure had had round ligament pain, had it with other pregnancies, much earlier in 2nd than first, but this early?? Today I have the sensation down there that I get when af is coming :cry:. Have been low down cramping since ov. Trying to wait till sat to test again if af doesnt show first....
> 
> Oh yes, dizzy when standing up the last 2 days, and starving!!
> 
> Ok, I couldnt wait, just tested with fmu and bfn :( am around 10dpo, am I out? I know I am not really out yet, but feeling disappointed :( breasts not anywhere near so sore now, but still bloated, which I dont get before af normally, still have dizziness and feeling sick which I dont normally get either. Feel like I have hayfever. However, I do have headache and burning, stretching feeling down there which I Do get before af :(
> 
> This is rubbish :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ok, tested at about 14dpo and very very faint line!! So bloated, breast pain and tingliness gone tho! Tested again this morn, 17 dpo and a proper line :):happydance:
> 
> no idea how to turn this green tho, it doesnt work properly on my tablet......Click to expand...

Congrats Sar! :) :happydance: This gives me hope! I have been testing way too early and getting BFNs...Hope my story turns into yours! H & H 9 months to you!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

:happydance:


sar said:


> sar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar said:
> 
> 
> Ovulated around the 14th, so 8dpo, tested with frer yest, which of course was negative!!! Had sore breasts and tingly nipples since ov, hever used to get that at all, but had it with last preg (lost at 14 weeks), and also last cycle, when af came at 26 days, my cycle has nvever been snort before, so wonder if it was a m/c?? Any thoughts? The last two days, so 6 and 7dpo I have had creamy cm, now its very wet. I havd also veen very gassy for about a week now! A few days ago, prob only 2 or 3 dadpo I am sure had had round ligament pain, had it with other pregnancies, much earlier in 2nd than first, but this early?? Today I have the sensation down there that I get when af is coming :cry:. Have been low down cramping since ov. Trying to wait till sat to test again if af doesnt show first....
> 
> Oh yes, dizzy when standing up the last 2 days, and starving!!
> 
> Ok, I couldnt wait, just tested with fmu and bfn :( am around 10dpo, am I out? I know I am not really out yet, but feeling disappointed :( breasts not anywhere near so sore now, but still bloated, which I dont get before af normally, still have dizziness and feeling sick which I dont normally get either. Feel like I have hayfever. However, I do have headache and burning, stretching feeling down there which I Do get before af :(
> 
> This is rubbish :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> ok, tested at about 14dpo and very very faint line!! So bloated, breast pain and tingliness gone tho! Tested again this morn, 17 dpo and a proper line :):happydance:
> 
> no idea how to turn this green tho, it doesnt work properly on my tablet......Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sar

Thank you! Very excited, although not letting ourselves get too excited as last one ended badly at 14 weeks..... fingers and everything very firmly crossed!!!!:flower:


----------



## MnGmakes3

sar said:


> Thank you! Very excited, although not letting ourselves get too excited as last one ended badly at 14 weeks..... fingers and everything very firmly crossed!!!!:flower:

All my crssabled are crossed for you!


----------



## VTfroggie

VTfroggie said:


> I'm jumping in here, *hopefully* for the last time!
> 
> *1 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *2 DPO*: nothing
> *3 DPO*: very light cramping randomly throughout day
> *4-5 DPO *: nothing
> *6 DPO*: sore throat and nasal congestion (DH also has some cold symptoms, so who knows)
> *7 DPO*: sore throat stops in a.m.; nasal congestion
> *8 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; in p.m., greyish-white globular, stretchy CM (weird!)
> *9 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; gassy; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; in p.m., CM cm has some light blood and is stretchy
> *10 DPO*: nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; mood swings; at 10 p.m. there is enough red blood (like a light period) to coat the toilet paper, then it's gone
> *11 DPO*: scratchy throat when woke (goes away); nasal congestion; sensitive/sore nipples; EWCM (normally creamy until the day before/of AF); test = very faint :bfp:
> *12 DPO*:
> *13 DPO*:
> 
> Being as cautiously optimistic as possible at this point, as it's still early and I used a dollar store test. This is, however, the first BFP I've ever seen, so it's hard not to get really excited. AF is due on 11/3, so we'll see what happens when I retest at 12 & 13 DPO. I'm going to wait for at least 1 more test before turning this post green!

Thanks all for the kind words! Took another test this a.m. and it's definitely a fainter line. Heck, at this point I think I may be seeing things. BUT my temp is up a few more 10ths of a degree from yesterday, so I'm trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## ricschick

congrats sar!!


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo so far bloated!


----------



## hinbds

hinbds said:


> I've been stalking this thread all morning and figured I would post on here.
> 
> Day of O: 24th of October Positive OPK and EWCM (temp was 97.56)
> 1DPO: Slight cramps and very sore breasts with creamy CM (temp was 97.59)
> 2DPO: Sore breasts, backache and cramps with creamy CM (temp was 97.91)
> 3DPO: Acne, sore breasts and backache. Still having weird cramps and creamy CM (temp was 97.97)
> 4DPO: Acne, feeling kind of blah and had extreme fatigue. Breasts still hurt unbelievably bad, very swollen. Bloated and feel like I can't get enough to eat. Still have cramps and creamy CM (temp was 97.90)
> 5DPO: My body aches and feel fatigued. I got a headache in the afternoon and my breasts are still super tender. Also have a backache. Feeling bloated again but can't get enough to eat. Found sleeping to be really difficult. Kept waking up in the middle of the night and couldn't sleep. Still have cramps and creamy CM. (temp was 97.97)
> 6DPO: Another restless sleep night for me. Still breaking out a little bit and got another afternoon headache. My back hurts and breasts are still sore. Super bloated today and have gas, cramps are still present with creamy CM (temp was 97.93)
> 7DPO: Feeling tired after another night of restless sleep. Not sure what's going on with my body. Acne is clearing up a little but my back still hurts and still have tender breasts. Bloated, Cramps and creamy CM. (temp was 98.14)
> 8DPO: Finally got a decent night sleep last night. A little stuffy today and some slight weird cramps going on, hard to describe. (temp was 98.03)
> 9DPO: Amazon delivers my FRER's!
> 10DPO: (will be on sunday and plan on taking first FRER with FMU)
> 11DPO:
> 12DPO:
> 
> :dust:

9dpo: nothing new. Cramping has subsided sincebig cramp yesterday. Temp dipped a little today to 97.83. Feels like af is approaching. Feeling very emotional. Breasts still super sore. 

Might take a frer this afternoon...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Im 11 dpo today. I think I'm out. Mild cramping and slight sore bbs I have no other symptoms :-/
I tested this morning and it was a bfn. AF is due on the 6th so I'll test again then.


----------



## peanutbuttery

1 dpo - opk negative. boobs tender around sides and when I press on them lol! Creamy cm - very white and blob-like.
2. dpo - flushed cheeks, slight scratchy throat but not much to report. boobs still sore. bloated. constipated.
3 dop - constipated. bloated. tired. creamy cm, funny 'warm' feeling in right side of uterus.

Arrgh all this symptom spotting can drive myself mad with my own signs!! :wacko:


----------



## Love0709

1-6dpo- nothing much, cold like symptoms
7-10dpo- mild cramping, nausea at night, cold like symptoms
10-12dpo- cramping, slight breast tenderness
12dpo- BFN on FRER 
13-16dpo- cp high and soft, cramping, mildly tender breasts
14-15dpo- very nauseated before bed each night
16dpo- BEAUTIFUL BFP!!!

Ladies, I was CONVINCED I was out this month. My "symptoms" we're exactly like they always are pre-AF. My AF was two days late and my temps weren't dropping, which is why I tested. DH and I are ecstatic. I can't wait to call up the dr Monday! It's been 22 months and 7 medicated cycles. PLEASE don't lose hope!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Love0709 said:


> 1-6dpo- nothing much, cold like symptoms
> 7-10dpo- mild cramping, nausea at night, cold like symptoms
> 10-12dpo- cramping, slight breast tenderness
> 12dpo- BFN on FRER
> 13-16dpo- cp high and soft, cramping, mildly tender breasts
> 14-15dpo- very nauseated before bed each night
> 16dpo- BEAUTIFUL BFP!!!
> 
> Ladies, I was CONVINCED I was out this month. My "symptoms" we're exactly like they always are pre-AF. My AF was two days late and my temps weren't dropping, which is why I tested. DH and I are ecstatic. I can't wait to call up the dr Monday! It's been 22 months and 7 medicated cycles. PLEASE don't lose hope!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## athena87

Vtfroggie you should post your test so we can give you some input.


----------



## VTfroggie

Love0709 said:


> 1-6dpo- nothing much, cold like symptoms
> 7-10dpo- mild cramping, nausea at night, cold like symptoms
> 10-12dpo- cramping, slight breast tenderness
> 12dpo- BFN on FRER
> 13-16dpo- cp high and soft, cramping, mildly tender breasts
> 14-15dpo- very nauseated before bed each night
> 16dpo- BEAUTIFUL BFP!!!
> 
> Ladies, I was CONVINCED I was out this month. My "symptoms" we're exactly like they always are pre-AF. My AF was two days late and my temps weren't dropping, which is why I tested. DH and I are ecstatic. I can't wait to call up the dr Monday! It's been 22 months and 7 medicated cycles. PLEASE don't lose hope!

Congrats! After 22 months, that is a well deserved BFP!


----------



## VTfroggie

athena87 said:


> Vtfroggie you should post your test so we can give you some input.

I've started a thread in the pregnancy test section here. 

I actually just took a test 15 minutes ago and the line is stronger than this morning. It also looks slightly stronger than yesterday. I think I'm good to going to turn my post green, but will keep tracking symptoms through tomorrow, since that's when AF is due.


----------



## athena87

Oh congrats that's definitely a bfp. How dpo were you for the first?


----------



## VTfroggie

athena87 said:


> Oh congrats that's definitely a bfp. How dpo were you for the first?

Took the 1st test yesterday at 11 DPO.


----------



## florence_

oh girls im made up for all u bfps im losing hope I have no symptoms, well I have some but I wudnt call them pregnancy symptoms im 10dpo and im already feeling out!! AF is due in 4 days , I just don't feel it in my heart, im bloated, I feel that if I tested I wud be having a chemical, anyone else feel like this ive bin off here a couple of days my minds been elsewhere and that's y I don't think its there because I feel id just know :( x


----------



## Paperclip

I've not been on here for a long long time - been ttc since 08/2007 (!!) so I guess this is cycle 74!

Don't remember ever having these symptoms before - so either my body is rebelling or maybe, just maybe it's time.....

BD'd twice when O'd (calendar guesswork only, gave up temp charting etc years ago!)

1dpo-3dpo - nothing unusual
4dpo - grumpy, slight cramps and 'fluttery' feeling? Odd
5dpo - mild cramps, slight pink cm, still fluttery feeling
6dpo (today!) - mild cramps, one darkish wipe (sorry tmi...) thought might be AF but 8 days early and my cycle has never ever shifted by more than 3 or 4. Back to pinkish cm now so don't think is AF

Part of me thinks this is all really good news, part of me thinks that when I MC'd (10 years ago) I didn't have any early symptoms at all - so is my body just playing tricks on me? Any thoughts would be good. It's going to be a long week ahead. :growlmad:


----------



## ricschick

Love0709 said:


> 1-6dpo- nothing much, cold like symptoms
> 7-10dpo- mild cramping, nausea at night, cold like symptoms
> 10-12dpo- cramping, slight breast tenderness
> 12dpo- BFN on FRER
> 13-16dpo- cp high and soft, cramping, mildly tender breasts
> 14-15dpo- very nauseated before bed each night
> 16dpo- BEAUTIFUL BFP!!!
> 
> Ladies, I was CONVINCED I was out this month. My "symptoms" we're exactly like they always are pre-AF. My AF was two days late and my temps weren't dropping, which is why I tested. DH and I are ecstatic. I can't wait to call up the dr Monday! It's been 22 months and 7 medicated cycles. PLEASE don't lose hope!

congratsxxx


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 

to be continued............................................................


----------



## Future Mom

Well, I can't exactly give symptoms by day, but I have had: 
- cold-like symptoms (stuffy nose and sneezy) since a bit after O-day. 
- Also some UTI like symptoms. 
- And very mild cramping that is getting a bit worse today. AF is due on Tues. Nov. 5, so hopefully I'm not getting PMS :(. This is only our second month trying but I'm really anxious for it to happen soon since I'm so OLD. (38 :wacko:). 
- Also, yesterday I had a big b*itch/crying session with my man (he was late meeting me somewhere, so it was pretty much a major over-reaction). 

I tested today at 12 dpo and got a BFN cry:) BUT I tested early in the afternoon instead of in the morning....still hopeful...

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Future Mom

And I forgot to say - tiredness and bloating for the past week or so (since about 7 dpo)


----------



## Kern

I swear I thought I was in but a few days ago everything I thought were symptoms, high strange cramps, tender breasts, emotional, nausea disappeared. My period isn't due until tomorrow and I've been having the typical strong af cramps. I tested today for fun and of course bfn. I went from feeling so sure to for sure I'm not. Sucks when you want it so bad but it seems out of reach. I expect the af any minute now. 

:cry:

Go to all those still waiting! :hugs:


----------



## LittleSesame

LittleSesame said:


> Okay! This might not be day by day accurate but I did have enough symptoms to make me want to open this account so might as well share my experience with other freaked out symptom spotters two week waiters! I am currently about 11/12DPO and will be only testing on the 7th after my missed period:
> 
> 1-3DPO -
> *Boob pain. Never happens to me during O ever. Pulling sensation in upper part of the breast and under the armpit but no nipple change at all.
> * One night of cramping similar to O. Only difference was almost every O for the past few years was accompanied by a slight brown discharge and constipation for me. I never spotted brown this time which is a huge red flag for me.
> 
> 4-5DPO- Nothing. So I thought maybe I was tripping myself after all.
> 
> 6-9- Tickling sensation in lower abdomen pelvic region at night. Really strange like nothing i ever experienced before. I actually reached to my stomach and tried to scratch the invisible itch that was on my inside.
> 
> 10-11 - Yesterday night I began having a weird sensation "down there". Like a UTI almost. Boobs started hurting again and one of them is having spasms this morning so maybe I just pulled a muscle? No fluttering/tickling in stomach which is bumming me out because that was cool.
> 
> 12-13 - NOTHING :(
> 
> 14DPO - Slight clear cm and cramping down my pelvic area from middle to side. Could be first symptoms before AF which is due in a few days.
> Definitely not testing until af is due.

Added 12-14 DPO.


----------



## LadySlipper

Love0709 said:


> 1-6dpo- nothing much, cold like symptoms
> 7-10dpo- mild cramping, nausea at night, cold like symptoms
> 10-12dpo- cramping, slight breast tenderness
> 12dpo- BFN on FRER
> 13-16dpo- cp high and soft, cramping, mildly tender breasts
> 14-15dpo- very nauseated before bed each night
> 16dpo- BEAUTIFUL BFP!!!
> 
> Ladies, I was CONVINCED I was out this month. My "symptoms" we're exactly like they always are pre-AF. My AF was two days late and my temps weren't dropping, which is why I tested. DH and I are ecstatic. I can't wait to call up the dr Monday! It's been 22 months and 7 medicated cycles. PLEASE don't lose hope!

Congrats! Happy and healthy nine months. :)


----------



## Rellie47

Hi everyone, 
The last post I made was that my test was negative.
I have a thyroid condition and before we could try again I had it tested and my levels were all over the place. so I had to wait until my levels were in the safe range to try again.
Well, now I am back in the 2ww, I am currently 6dpo.

1dpo~ cramping on left side

2dpo~ cramping and sharp twinges on right side

3dpo~ emotional, cramping and now extremely sharp pain in my uterus on the top left side. It is so strong I can pin point it.

4dpo~ bloated, gassy, constipated but then loose stool and extremely tired I could lay down and fall right to sleep.

5dpo~ cramping, tender nipples, constipated, right before bed extreme nausea and lower abdomen tenderness.

6dpo~ heaviness in my uterus, feeling like I am full in the uterus, some cramping, can not wear clothes that are tight in anyway, I am very tender on my lower abdomen, tender nipples, about an hour after eating breakfast I become very nauseous, still constipated, urinating frequently and headaches since 3dpo. 

7dpo~ woke up feeling normal. As my morning proceeds I am feeling cramping like my AF is on its way. I also have a very stuffy nose. I am trying to stay positive.

8dpo~ light cramping in the am then went away, PM blew my nose and there was blood. still having some neck pain. right arm falling asleep and tingling.

9dpo~ lots of milky cm wearing a liner. pressure and tightness in uterus. some cervix pain. Very emotional, crying for almost nothing.

10dpo~ still lots of milky cm still wearing liners. woke up feeling good lots of energy but a few hours after I am now so tired like I am ready for another 8 to 9 hour sleep night, I need a nap bad. I also have a headache. Tested this morning and it was a BFN. I know its still early and I will test again in 4 to 5 days.

I cant remember all my symptoms since I forgot to post. I am currently 5 days late. I tested a bunch of times and they are all :bfn: I am so confused.:confused:[-o&lt;

I have my blood test tomorrow morning and I am so excited I have a good feeling.


----------



## Future Mom

Kern said:


> I swear I thought I was in but a few days ago everything I thought were symptoms, high strange cramps, tender breasts, emotional, nausea disappeared. My period isn't due until tomorrow and I've been having the typical strong af cramps. I tested today for fun and of course bfn. I went from feeling so sure to for sure I'm not. Sucks when you want it so bad but it seems out of reach. I expect the af any minute now.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Go to all those still waiting! :hugs:

Good luck Kern! Don't give up yet!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## florence_

florence_ said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> hey im newish!! first actively ttc cycle!!
> 
> +opk 23rd/oct
> 
> 3 dpo. irritated!! haha!! veeery sore nipples! skin breakout
> 4 dpo. Hmm nothing, sore throat in evening sometimes i get that when i eat garlic tho (which i did)
> 5dpo. Just woke up after dreaming i got a bfp lol. ok so im trying not to symptom spot I really am but today im sooo tired my eyes sting!! and I feel sickly. Ok so had wat i thought was the beginning of a cold muzzy head snuffy nose. Dizzy in the evening
> 6dpo nothing except very tired!! IM trying to symptom spot an gettin nothing!! this eve ive had increased cm and mild cramps nooooo stay away u witch!!
> 7dpo. nothing other than emotional in the day. evening I feel icky like off my food, smelt cigarette smoke before and nearly borked!! eyes watered and all!! feel full ive not eaten anything really.
> 
> anyone similar to me?
> 
> im being naughty and bumping my post!
> :blush:
> 
> 8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!!
> 
> 9dpo: crampy, very emotional, anxiety and panic attacks, tired
> 
> 10dpo: crampy very slight, very emotional, stuffed my face comfort eating which of course led to nausea. sore throat, bloated (but nothing extraordinary) losing hope.Click to expand...

11dpo: tired mild cramps bloatedness, ache =y pain on the left side of my back, say were my kidney is, feeling out to be honest, heavy feeling in pelvis like the witch is round the corner

12dpo. full blown cold ugh!! still having cm, quite noticeable cramps. nose bleed, bloated, windy.


----------



## YoungAndTTC

Hello everyone! My fiancé and i have been TTC for about a year now. I got off of the depo shot almost a year ago and my periods are still irregular, so I really can't tell when I'm ovulating and how long my cycle is. 
Now here is the real question/concern. I have had sore breasts for 3 weeks now, starting only a week after my previous period, and I just thought it was my period coming on, BUT I've never had sore breasts for this long. I took a urine pregnancy test at the hospital a couple weeks ago and it came out negative, so I didn't worry about it, but than I realized it could have been too early to test for pregnancy. Since I don't know when to expect my next period, I don't know when and if I will miss my period. Any advice?!?


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

testing Friday if I can hold out!


----------



## mayb_baby

Good luck everyone 
baby :dust: xx


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Now, my cycle s wacko and I did not test for ov this month, so my ovulation date is based on estimation care of MyMonthlyCycles:

Leading up to this, I have been crampy and having pokey pains that feel like my ovaries are playing Pong with one another. Boobs have been sore from the top corners down to my nipples in a line. We are BD'ing before, during, and after when we assumed I would have ovulated.

1 DPO - Nothing exciting to report. Back pain at the bottom in the center. Boobie pain on the sides. Have been crazy itchy for for the BD the last two days! (I took that as a sign that we should be doing it every day...tee hee) Also woke up with some seriously nasty sniffles. Allergies or a cold...not sure. But I feel kinda like poop. Cervix is a little higher today and very dry!

2 DPO - Some mild cramping, some pokey pains on the left side. Sniffles and sneezes. Sore boobies...but they are always sore. Cervix is so high I can barely reach it! Still pretty dry...just small amounts of white clumpy CM. At one point in the day I got some really painful stabbing pains in my cervix...and then they were gone.

3 DPO - Some pokey pains on right side today. Some pain in my hips, but that could totally be the weather. Boobie pain on the sides. Last night it was BAD on the right side when I was going to sleep. Cervix is now so high that I can't reach it at all without some serious acrobatic bending. Hardly any CM but what is there is white and sticky. Mild cramping that turned into throbbing. 
Seeing my Dr tomorrow to see if I have some sort of bladder infection. Used an over the counter bladder infection test and it turned DARK purple positive for luekocytes in my urine. Great. 

4 DPO - boobie pain. Went to Dr...I have an infection somewhere between my bladder and kidney...possibly all of the above? Was put on a strong antibiotic. Can't tell if camping I am having is from that or something baby-making related.

5 DPO - Nothing much to report. Spent all day in bed sick from antibiotics. Cranky with DF...got mad at him for having beer breath. :(

6 DPO - Nothing new. Still boobie pain. Tired from meds I am on.

7 DPO - Still sick from meds. Still boobie pain. Having a LOT of back pain, but that is probably from kidney. Feeling very out of the game this month. Took a test for the heck of it...BFN. Cervix today is REALLY high and soft. Can't even reach it. CRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## florence_

florence_ said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> hey im newish!! first actively ttc cycle!!
> 
> +opk 23rd/oct
> 
> 3 dpo. irritated!! haha!! veeery sore nipples! skin breakout
> 4 dpo. Hmm nothing, sore throat in evening sometimes i get that when i eat garlic tho (which i did)
> 5dpo. Just woke up after dreaming i got a bfp lol. ok so im trying not to symptom spot I really am but today im sooo tired my eyes sting!! and I feel sickly. Ok so had wat i thought was the beginning of a cold muzzy head snuffy nose. Dizzy in the evening
> 6dpo nothing except very tired!! IM trying to symptom spot an gettin nothing!! this eve ive had increased cm and mild cramps nooooo stay away u witch!!
> 7dpo. nothing other than emotional in the day. evening I feel icky like off my food, smelt cigarette smoke before and nearly borked!! eyes watered and all!! feel full ive not eaten anything really.
> 
> anyone similar to me?
> 
> im being naughty and bumping my post!
> :blush:
> 
> 8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!!
> 
> 9dpo: crampy, very emotional, anxiety and panic attacks, tired
> 
> 10dpo: crampy very slight, very emotional, stuffed my face comfort eating which of course led to nausea. sore throat, bloated (but nothing extraordinary) losing hope.Click to expand...
> 
> 11dpo: tired mild cramps bloatedness, ache =y pain on the left side of my back, say were my kidney is, feeling out to be honest, heavy feeling in pelvis like the witch is round the corner
> 
> 12dpo. full blown cold ugh!! still having cm, quite noticeable cramps. nose bleed, bloated, windy.Click to expand...

ok so 13dpo I caved in and got a BFP!! well sort of it was a cheap test that said takes 5 mins but can take upto fifteen I had a veryfaint line and by twenty minutes I got a visible line!! it was afternoon when I took it nd I had drunk loads today so guna repeat it in the morning with fmu before I turn my post green!!!! fxd its here to stay!! xx

Digital BFP 16DPO (and in between 13-16 lol im addicted to poas!!)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

florence_ said:


> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florence_ said:
> 
> 
> hey im newish!! first actively ttc cycle!!
> 
> +opk 23rd/oct
> 
> 3 dpo. irritated!! haha!! veeery sore nipples! skin breakout
> 4 dpo. Hmm nothing, sore throat in evening sometimes i get that when i eat garlic tho (which i did)
> 5dpo. Just woke up after dreaming i got a bfp lol. ok so im trying not to symptom spot I really am but today im sooo tired my eyes sting!! and I feel sickly. Ok so had wat i thought was the beginning of a cold muzzy head snuffy nose. Dizzy in the evening
> 6dpo nothing except very tired!! IM trying to symptom spot an gettin nothing!! this eve ive had increased cm and mild cramps nooooo stay away u witch!!
> 7dpo. nothing other than emotional in the day. evening I feel icky like off my food, smelt cigarette smoke before and nearly borked!! eyes watered and all!! feel full ive not eaten anything really.
> 
> anyone similar to me?
> 
> im being naughty and bumping my post!
> :blush:
> 
> 8dpo: ANGER! RAGE! bloating, not uncomfy just a round belly, nose bleed, still having same amount of wet CM not drying up, feel like im getting urine infection, nausea and horrendous heartburn!!, please let me turn my post green!!! 6 days till testing, Fx and prayers for me!!!
> 
> 9dpo: crampy, very emotional, anxiety and panic attacks, tired
> 
> 10dpo: crampy very slight, very emotional, stuffed my face comfort eating which of course led to nausea. sore throat, bloated (but nothing extraordinary) losing hope.Click to expand...
> 
> 11dpo: tired mild cramps bloatedness, ache =y pain on the left side of my back, say were my kidney is, feeling out to be honest, heavy feeling in pelvis like the witch is round the corner
> 
> 12dpo. full blown cold ugh!! still having cm, quite noticeable cramps. nose bleed, bloated, windy.Click to expand...
> 
> ok so 13dpo I caved in and got a BFP!! well sort of it was a cheap test that said takes 5 mins but can take upto fifteen I had a veryfaint line and by twenty minutes I got a visible line!! it was afternoon when I took it nd I had drunk loads today so guna repeat it in the morning with fmu before I turn my post green!!!! fxd its here to stay!! xxClick to expand...

Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## LittleSesame

LittleSesame said:


> Okay! This might not be day by day accurate but I did have enough symptoms to make me want to open this account so might as well share my experience with other freaked out symptom spotters two week waiters! I am currently about 11/12DPO and will be only testing on the 7th after my missed period:
> 
> 1-3DPO -
> *Boob pain. Never happens to me during O ever. Pulling sensation in upper part of the breast and under the armpit but no nipple change at all.
> * One night of cramping similar to O. Only difference was almost every O for the past few years was accompanied by a slight brown discharge and constipation for me. I never spotted brown this time which is a huge red flag for me.
> 
> 4-5DPO- Nothing. So I thought maybe I was tripping myself after all.
> 
> 6-9- Tickling sensation in lower abdomen pelvic region at night. Really strange like nothing i ever experienced before. I actually reached to my stomach and tried to scratch the invisible itch that was on my inside.
> 
> 10-11 - Yesterday night I began having a weird sensation "down there". Like a UTI almost. Boobs started hurting again and one of them is having spasms this morning so maybe I just pulled a muscle? No fluttering/tickling in stomach which is bumming me out because that was cool.
> 
> 12-13 - NOTHING :( Well maybe some rage. I cried over nothing and felt like such an idiot and couldn't stop. This happens sometimes before af too though so I can't chalk it up to being a symptom.
> 
> 14DPO - Slight clear cm and cramping down my pelvic area from middle to side. Could be first symptoms before AF which is due in a few days.
> Definitely not testing until af is due.
> 
> 15DPO - Wiped some pinkish brown this morning. Next time I went to pee it wasn't there.
> Still might turn to AF. If it doesn't... I'll test tomorrow morning.

ADDED 15DPO! Either I just experienced implantation bleeding or AF is rearing it's ugly head. Only time will tell. Either the pads or the tests are coming out tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm reading that the uti feeling is common. You're about the 6 th person I've read in a short time that had this. .including myself. Weird right?


----------



## LittleSesame

MnGmakes3 said:


> I'm reading that the uti feeling is common. You're annoy the 6 th person I've read in a short time that had this. .including myself. Weird right?

It was so weird. Lasted a full day and nothing came of it- it just vanished.
Now I just feel so wet down there. (TMI) Ever since I wiped pink this morning.
Since then I've had no bleeding at all.... I keep wiping because it doesn't make any sense! I got to pee right after I'm done peeing, even though my bladder is empty! (so so trippy)
But I feel so wet... like my period is here but it's not. Also crampy.

Seriously I'm either pregnant or this is the worst troll AF ever. Totally peeing on a stick tomorrow first thing in the morning. If AF shows up I'm never trusting my brain again XD


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled! 

12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

LittleSesame said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm reading that the uti feeling is common. You're about the 6 th person I've read in a short time that had this. .including myself. Weird right?
> 
> It was so weird. Lasted a full day and nothing came of it- it just vanished.
> Now I just feel so wet down there. (TMI) Ever since I wiped pink this morning.
> Since then I've had no bleeding at all.... I keep wiping because it doesn't make any sense! I got to pee right after I'm done peeing, even though my bladder is empty! (so so trippy)
> But I feel so wet... like my period is here but it's not. Also crampy.
> 
> Seriously I'm either pregnant or this is the worst troll AF ever. Totally peeing on a stick tomorrow first thing in the morning. If AF shows up I'm never trusting my brain again XDClick to expand...


Sounds promising !!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissLM

This is a great thread!!

I'm pretty sure I ovulated Monday 4/11 so only 2 dpo at the moment but....

1 DPO - Heartburn

2 DPO - woke up tired and congested, felt nauseous and threw up a little bit after brushing my teeth and I have spots around my mouth. 
Had some really bad cramping late at night, enough to make me wince with pain!

3 DPO - very mild nausea this morning, other than that nothing :(




will update when I have more!


----------



## florence_

ricschick said:


> 1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
> 3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
> 4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
> 5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
> 6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
> 7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
> 8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable
> 9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired
> 10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.
> 
> last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
> 11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled!
> 
> 12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!!

wow this sounds like good news is on its way!!! xx fxd xx


----------



## mayb_baby

ricschick- I got positive opks from day of ovulation and they never faded, then I got my bfp so fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## moltal213

Thought I'd join in .. As of wat I can remember .. Af was due 20 Oct ovulated late af meant to come today n nothin .. 
1dpo - burnin in throat  
2dpo - bloatin etc .. 
3 - 12 dpo .. I'm and off bloating being cranky lots of creamy cm pain in pelvic area trouble sleepin n basic a rough memory of the long 12dpo ..
12 or 13dpo not sure - havin uti feelin .. N IB .. Feels like I need to go but can't, stomach hurts to touch n ya not fun gona wait it out till 18dpo or 19 to test n go to the doc


----------



## ricschick

mayb_baby said:


> ricschick- I got positive opks from day of ovulation and they never faded, then I got my bfp so fingers crossed :) xx

thanks this does give me hope!! I don't feel like im going to ov lol but I do feel sick on and off!! I just hope I get a better line tomorrow!!


----------



## LittleSesame

LittleSesame said:


> Okay! This might not be day by day accurate but I did have enough symptoms to make me want to open this account so might as well share my experience with other freaked out symptom spotters two week waiters! I am currently about 11/12DPO and will be only testing on the 7th after my missed period:
> 
> 1-3DPO -
> *Boob pain. Never happens to me during O ever. Pulling sensation in upper part of the breast and under the armpit but no nipple change at all.
> * One night of cramping similar to O. Only difference was almost every O for the past few years was accompanied by a slight brown discharge and constipation for me. I never spotted brown this time which is a huge red flag for me.
> 
> 4-5DPO- Nothing. So I thought maybe I was tripping myself after all.
> 
> 6-9- Tickling sensation in lower abdomen pelvic region at night. Really strange like nothing i ever experienced before. I actually reached to my stomach and tried to scratch the invisible itch that was on my inside.
> 
> 10-11 - Yesterday night I began having a weird sensation "down there". Like a UTI almost. Boobs started hurting again and one of them is having spasms this morning so maybe I just pulled a muscle? No fluttering/tickling in stomach which is bumming me out because that was cool.
> 
> 12-13 - NOTHING :( Well maybe some rage. I cried over nothing and felt like such an idiot and couldn't stop. This happens sometimes before af too though so I can't chalk it up to being a symptom.
> 
> 14DPO - Slight clear cm and cramping down my pelvic area from middle to side. Could be first symptoms before AF which is due in a few days.
> Definitely not testing until af is due.
> 
> 15DPO - Wiped some pinkish brown this morning. Next time I went to pee it wasn't there.
> Still might turn to AF. If it doesn't... I'll test tomorrow morning.
> 
> 16DPO - DREAMS! Had very vivid dreams (but this is also common for me during af) But this dream was about me testing and getting 3 BFP's! Felt very real and caused me to wake up super early and test. Only to get a BFN :(
> Other symptoms today:
> More cm, wiped brown/ clear.
> AF like cramps.
> Feeling like AF might show up :(
> 
> What are my chances after a BFN at 16 DPO? Was due to test tomorrow. But two days of spotting and no period and that freakin' dream made me do it a day early.
> Should I even bother to test again tomorrow?
> If anyone's ever been in this situation would love someone to relate to. This is my first time.

Added 16dpo and would love some input and reassurance from more experienced mamas :) Getting very anxious and confused.


----------



## Unexpected212

1-3 DPO nothing really other than some mild cramping
4 -DPO - Nausea, tired, vivid dreams, emotional
5-DPO Nausea, tired, vivid dreams, emotional
6 - DPO,Nausea, tired, vivid dreams, mild cramps, sore lower back, dull cramps
7-DPO Sore back, vivid dreams, slightly sore boobs, lower back pain, dull cramps, keep bursting into tears TESTED: BFN
8-DPO REALLY sore lower back, low ache in my uterus, some cramps and when I moved suddenly it felt like i'd pulled a muscle in my womb, nausea, diziness and faintness, emotional, bad temper lol boobs getting sorer, weeing all the time...like someone else said almost feels like a UTI TESTED: BFN
9-dpo - sore back, cramps, tired, vivid dreams, nauseas, upset stomach, sore boobs, emotional TESTED BFN (however period is not due till Sunday as have a 30/31day cycle so not giving up hope) (changed dpo as was one day ahead by mistake)
10 dpo - really sore back and really horrible cramps, vivid dreams, feeling dizzy...keep seeing barely there lines on IC so going to say TESTED: BFN i've done about 5 cheapies and being tweaked i could see 'something' but don't want to count it. Will test again with FMU with a first response and see AF Due Sunday
11 dpo - AF type cramps and nothing else, sore boobs gone etc TESTED FRER & IC: BFN
12 dpo - AF type cramps and brown spotting TESTED: BFN
13dpo - AF the witch got me!!!!!

Onto month 2 of trying!


----------



## LittleSesame

LittleSesame said:


> Okay! This might not be day by day accurate but I did have enough symptoms to make me want to open this account so might as well share my experience with other freaked out symptom spotters two week waiters! I am currently about 11/12DPO and will be only testing on the 7th after my missed period:
> 
> 1-3DPO -
> *Boob pain. Never happens to me during O ever. Pulling sensation in upper part of the breast and under the armpit but no nipple change at all.
> * One night of cramping similar to O. Only difference was almost every O for the past few years was accompanied by a slight brown discharge and constipation for me. I never spotted brown this time which is a huge red flag for me.
> 
> 4-5DPO- Nothing. So I thought maybe I was tripping myself after all.
> 
> 6-9- Tickling sensation in lower abdomen pelvic region at night. Really strange like nothing i ever experienced before. I actually reached to my stomach and tried to scratch the invisible itch that was on my inside.
> 
> 10-11 - Yesterday night I began having a weird sensation "down there". Like a UTI almost. Boobs started hurting again and one of them is having spasms this morning so maybe I just pulled a muscle? No fluttering/tickling in stomach which is bumming me out because that was cool.
> 
> 12-13 - NOTHING :( Well maybe some rage. I cried over nothing and felt like such an idiot and couldn't stop. This happens sometimes before af too though so I can't chalk it up to being a symptom.
> 
> 14DPO - Slight clear cm and cramping down my pelvic area from middle to side. Could be first symptoms before AF which is due in a few days.
> Definitely not testing until af is due.
> 
> 15DPO - Wiped some pinkish brown this morning. Next time I went to pee it wasn't there.
> Still might turn to AF. If it doesn't... I'll test tomorrow morning.
> 
> 16DPO - DREAMS! Had very vivid dreams (but this is also common for me during af) But this dream was about me testing and getting 3 BFP's! Felt very real and caused me to wake up super early and test. Only to get a BFN :(
> Other symptoms today:
> More cm, wiped brown/ clear.
> AF like cramps.
> Feeling like AF might show up :(
> 
> What are my chances after a BFN at 16 DPO? Was due to test tomorrow. But two days of spotting and no period and that freakin' dream made me do it a day early.
> Should I even bother to test again tomorrow?
> If anyone's ever been in this situation would love someone to relate to. This is my first time.
> 
> LAST EDDIT: AF SHOWED :(


:(


----------



## florence_

sorry little sesame xx


----------



## Future Mom

Future Mom said:


> Well, I can't exactly give symptoms by day, but I have had:
> - cold-like symptoms (stuffy nose and sneezy) since a bit after O-day.
> - Also some UTI like symptoms.
> - And very mild cramping that is getting a bit worse today. AF is due on Tues. Nov. 5, so hopefully I'm not getting PMS :(. This is only our second month trying but I'm really anxious for it to happen soon since I'm so OLD. (38 :wacko:).
> - Also, yesterday I had a big b*itch/crying session with my man (he was late meeting me somewhere, so it was pretty much a major over-reaction).
> 
> I tested today at 12 dpo and got a BFN cry:) BUT I tested early in the afternoon instead of in the morning....still hopeful...
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!

 :witch:


----------



## mayb_baby

LittleSesame :hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## ricschick

sorry af came girls!! xxx


----------



## LittleSesame

florence_ said:


> sorry little sesame xx

Thanks :( Surprisingly bummed out considering it wasn't even planned. I really wouldn't have minded.


----------



## EBeck025

Ovulation Day 
Temp 97.3
1DPO - Glob of jelly like CM
2DPO - Tired and Crabby! Snappin' about everything lol
3DPO - Tired, Dry CM
4DPO - Dry CM, Tired
5DPO - Tired, Itchy nipple, Runny nose, Sharp pain after Orgasm (?), Woke up every 2 hours at night 
6DPO - Still Tired, runny nose, Kinda feels watery down there, but when I check its Dry..(?) Temp 98.7, And again on this day when I orgasm'd There was another sharp /fluttery pain on lower side of abdomen that lasted like a minute afterwards (Never had these pains ?) Also woke up with lower back pain this day (but I coulda slept funny)
**Also did an OPK today and it was negative (I had 5 days of positive OPKs around ovulation for some reason)

So That's where I'm at .. 6DPO
I'm hoping this is the cycle I Feel optimistic Normally I just KNOW I'll get my period, and I mentally prepare myself, but the weird sharp pains after sex really have me thinkin.. This may be the month! GL ladies. I'll update in a few days!


----------



## babybemine

Taking Ranatadine and Flinstone children's multi vitamin daily
Taking Synthroid daily for first time this cycle
CD 3-7 Femara
CD 10 (Oct 27) ultrasound 16mm follicle
CD 12 (Oct 29) ultrasound 18mm follicle on right
Cd 13 (Oct 30) trigger shot
cd 15 (Nov 1) ultrasound 23 mm follicle and had IUI
1dpo cramping and tired
2dpo Started taking Crinone
3-4 dpo mild cramping tired
5dpo mild cramping, feeling like I have more energy to do stuff. Feeling motivated. Hungry and not feeling like anything would satisfy it. BB's bigger (all could be due to meds I am on) Had a headache in the evening, tearing up easily, slept 10 hours
6dpo felt like clear cm, stuffy, tearing up easily, slept 10 hrs
7dpo stuffy in sinuses but clear in nose, headache, watery cm, a little nausea
8dpo watery cm, headache, stuffy, post nasal, light cramps
9dpo watery cm, migraine, stuffy, feeling warm, post nasal drip, hungry, thirsty, bfn
10dpo watery cm, headache, cramping, belly ache, hungry, thirsty, very very faint bfp
11dpo headache, cramping, thirsty
12dpo faint bfp, headache, stuffy, achey in groin hot flashes, friend had dreamed I was pregnant
13dpo very frequent wee, thirsty, dry mouth, hot flashes, hungry, positive 1-2weeks on clear blue
14dpo frequent wee, beta of 66.
The whole cycle I had occasional dry lips, slight nausea and hot flashes, I usually had a sensation that af had arrived but I was using crinone so it was probably that. I had been counting my calories and the amount of food that usually filled me up did not satisfy me.


----------



## Lizzy1230

1 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.44 (pre-ov 96.8-97.1)
2 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.57
3 dpo- Lower abd cramping, sm amount EWCM, T 97.42
4 dpo- Vivid sexual dream, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.71
5 dpo- No symptoms, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.53
6 dpo- Strong AF-like cramps on and off, vivid sexual dream, T 97.61, negative hpt (duh, couldn't resist!)
7 dpo- Lesser AF-like cramps, very vivid bizarre dreams, Temp spike to 98.01, hopeful this second temp shift after cramping is a good sign...fx!

We miscarried in September, I had one period and this is my first cycle TTC again. I also used Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation predictor and had my "peak" fertility read 2 days before my bbt shift. This waiting is horrible!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm so jealous of all you girls. Not only does the 2ww suck but even waiting to get there stinks even more.


----------



## Anniebobs

1-3 dpo tender boobs, feeling like they're massive even though they look the same
4-6 dpo still feel big and tender mostly under the armpit
7-9 dpo itchy nipples, boobs still tender, nausea - threw up evening of 8dpo

Am thinking about testing tomorrow at 10dpo but I don't think I can handle another chemical so I'm trying to save myself the stress and wait!


----------



## moltal213

moltal213 said:


> Thought I'd join in .. As of wat I can remember .. Af was due 20 Oct ovulated late af meant to come today n nothin ..
> 1dpo - burnin in throat
> 2dpo - bloatin etc ..
> 3 - 12 dpo .. I'm and off bloating being cranky lots of creamy cm pain in pelvic area trouble sleepin n basic a rough memory of the long 12dpo ..
> 12 or 13dpo not sure - havin uti feelin .. N IB .. Feels like I need to go but can't, stomach hurts to touch n ya not fun gona wait it out till 18dpo or 19 to test n go to the doc

GREEN BFP at 13dpo n not many symtoms so I'm slightly nervous ..


----------



## ricschick

moltal213 said:


> moltal213 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd join in .. As of wat I can remember .. Af was due 20 Oct ovulated late af meant to come today n nothin ..
> 1dpo - burnin in throat
> 2dpo - bloatin etc ..
> 3 - 12 dpo .. I'm and off bloating being cranky lots of creamy cm pain in pelvic area trouble sleepin n basic a rough memory of the long 12dpo ..
> 12 or 13dpo not sure - havin uti feelin .. N IB .. Feels like I need to go but can't, stomach hurts to touch n ya not fun gona wait it out till 18dpo or 19 to test n go to the doc
> 
> GREEN BFP at 13dpo n not many symtoms so I'm slightly nervous ..Click to expand...

ah congrats hun!!! lots of sticky dust!!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled! 

12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!! 

13dpo more + opks sore boobs on/off cramping wet feeling, bloated on off feeling sick

af stay AWAY!!


----------



## mayb_baby

baby :dust: to all xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Anniebobs said:


> 1-3 dpo tender boobs, feeling like they're massive even though they look the same
> 4-6 dpo still feel big and tender mostly under the armpit
> 7-9 dpo itchy nipples, boobs still tender, nausea - threw up evening of 8dpo
> 
> Am thinking about testing tomorrow at 10dpo but I don't think I can handle another chemical so I'm trying to save myself the stress and wait!

Lets add peeing more to 9dpo (few times an hour :dohh:)

And bfp on 10dpo :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

congrats annie!! xx


----------



## Lizzy1230

Don't see an edit button to add to my original post!
1 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.44 (pre-ov 96.8-97.1)
2 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.57
3 dpo- Lower abd cramping, sm amount EWCM, T 97.42
4 dpo- Vivid sexual dream, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.71
5 dpo- No symptoms, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.53
6 dpo- Strong AF-like cramps on and off, vivid sexual dream, T 97.61, negative hpt (duh, couldn't resist!)
7 dpo- Lesser AF-like cramps, very vivid bizarre dreams, Temp spike to 98.01, hopeful this second temp shift after cramping is a good sign...fx!
8 dpo- T 97.97 still up looking like chart will be triphasic, mild cramping, creamy CM, neg hpt (grr), cervix is up and down and soft and hard- confusing!

We miscarried in September, I had one period and this is my first cycle TTC again. I also used Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation predictor and had my "peak" fertility read 2 days before my bbt shift. This waiting is horrible!![/QUOTE]


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled! 

12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!! 

13dpo more + opks sore boobs on/off cramping wet feeling, bloated on off feeling sick

14dpo more + opks and a very faint possibly evap on ic. very wet down below, sore boobs nothing else really don't no if im out or not??:nope: af due tomorrow


----------



## Lizzy1230

Don't see an edit button to add to my original post!
1 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.44 (pre-ov 96.8-97.1)
2 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.57
3 dpo- Lower abd cramping, sm amount EWCM, T 97.42
4 dpo- Vivid sexual dream, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.71
5 dpo- No symptoms, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.53
6 dpo- Strong AF-like cramps on and off, vivid sexual dream, T 97.61, negative hpt (duh, couldn't resist!)
7 dpo- Lesser AF-like cramps, very vivid bizarre dreams, Temp spike to 98.01, hopeful this second temp shift after cramping is a good sign...fx!
8 dpo- T 97.97 still up looking like chart will be triphasic, mild cramping, creamy CM, neg hpt (grr), cervix is up and down and soft and hard- confusing!
9 dpo- T 97.97 chart is now triphasic, hpt neg and starting to feel down- with all that cramping 6 and 7 dpo shouldn't it be positive if that was implantation?? Creamy CM. Mild twinges here and there. No other symptoms.

We miscarried in September, I had one period and this is my first cycle TTC again. I also used Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation predictor and had my "peak" fertility read 2 days before my bbt shift. This waiting is horrible!!


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled! 

12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!! 

13dpo more + opks sore boobs on/off cramping wet feeling, bloated on off feeling sick

14dpo more + opks and a very faint possibly evap on ic. very wet down below, sore boobs nothing else really don't no if im out or not?? af due tomorrow 

15dpo af due today! no sign faint lines on hpt:happydance: +opk wont turn this green yet til a stronger line! backache, mild cramps feel sick and have sore throat!! :cloud9:


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Amazing thread!

I o'd on the 7th of November (cd27) - I experienced ovulation pain on my left side.

1dpo - nausea, gassy, mild cramps
2dpo - nausea, exhaustion, dizziness, pimple outbreak
3dpo - back ache, gassy
4dpo - back and leg ache, mild cramps. extreme fatigue, the tiniest bit of spotting :/
5dpo - fatigue, mild cramps, sore bbs, headache, irritation and nausea
6dpo - ongoing dull ache down below :/, lots of creamy cm
7dpo - woke up with cramps in my womb, mild ovary cramps, extreme irritation, nausea
8dpo - tender bbs. nothing else really
9dpo - nausea, cramps, back ache. Decided to check my cervix today and found it's high, soft and open. Also have yellow creamy cm. Spotting came later that night.
10dpo - AF came 4 days early :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations rikschick!


----------



## shizlebrist

melodyy_mtb said:


> Amazing thread!
> 
> I o'd on the 7th of November (cd27) - I experienced ovulation pain on my left side.
> 
> 1dpo - Nausea, flatulence, mild cramps
> 2dpo - Nausea, exhaustion, dizziness


hey ttc buddy, good symptoms you have there:happydance:


----------



## melodyy_mtb

shizlebrist said:


> melodyy_mtb said:
> 
> 
> Amazing thread!
> 
> I o'd on the 7th of November (cd27) - I experienced ovulation pain on my left side.
> 
> 1dpo - Nausea, flatulence, mild cramps
> 2dpo - Nausea, exhaustion, dizziness
> 
> 
> hey ttc buddy, good symptoms you have there:happydance:Click to expand...


tehehehe buddy you made it! :happydance:


----------



## SRTBaby

This time around I dismissed all the symptoms, I had so much gas I could light the house. I just assumed it was the food I was eating. I finally got Bfp yesterday and now regret ignoring symptoms. Do far, I am still gassy and painful breasts


----------



## ricschick

congrats x


----------



## ofcrmacswife

I've posted on here for a few months, and have been charting on my own every month for over a year, so I think it's time to take some downtime on charting for a couple of cycles. I think I'm going to for a couple of cycles, just because this is draining for me, symptom spotting that is. I wish all of you lots of luck and baby dust, and will still log on to watch everyone else's progress. Who knows, maybe the hubby and I will "get our ginger baby" while I'm on a break? Boy would that be a blessing! :dust: & :hug:


----------



## Laurhilou

Ok i O'd about a week and bit ago. Since then I had major cramping every single day, tiredness and sickness. AF due in about 4 days


----------



## Lizzy1230

Don't see an edit button to add to my original post!
1 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.44 (pre-ov 96.8-97.1)
2 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.57
3 dpo- Lower abd cramping, sm amount EWCM, T 97.42
4 dpo- Vivid sexual dream, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.71
5 dpo- No symptoms, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.53
6 dpo- Strong AF-like cramps on and off, vivid sexual dream, T 97.61, negative hpt (duh, couldn't resist!)
7 dpo- Lesser AF-like cramps, very vivid bizarre dreams, Temp spike to 98.01, hopeful this second temp shift after cramping is a good sign...fx!
8 dpo- T 97.97 still up looking like chart will be triphasic, mild cramping, creamy CM, neg hpt (grr), cervix is up and down and soft and hard- confusing!
9 dpo- T 97.97 still up, lots more creamy CM, hpt neg, shouldn't it be positive if 6/7 dpo cramps were implantation? ? Feeling discouraged
10 dpo- T 98.08, higher than ever! CM turning from creamy to watery but negative hpt- why?? Very weird dreams last 2 nights.

We miscarried in September, I had one period and this is my first cycle TTC again. I also used Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation predictor and had my "peak" fertility read 2 days before my bbt shift. I am NOT a patient waiter!


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled! 

12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!! 

13dpo more + opks sore boobs on/off cramping wet feeling, bloated on off feeling sick

14dpo more + opks and a very faint possibly evap on ic. very wet down below, sore boobs nothing else really don't no if im out or not?? af due tomorrow 

15dpo af due today! no sign faint lines on hpt +opk wont turn this green yet til a stronger line! backache, mild cramps feel sick and have sore throat!! 

16dpo 1 day late v faint hpt +opk, a lot of creamy cm!! backache very bloated, a little crampy. please :witch: stay away!! test again Tuesday!


----------



## Maggpie

1-9dpo- No symptoms at all.. I felt completely normal.
10 dpo- My usual PMS symptoms except not as severe. (I usually start cramping by now and want to eat everything in sight.) I just felt mild breast tenderness and a little fatigue.
11 dpo- Still the same physical symptoms but on this day I was extremely irritable!!! Everyone at work was making me mad and I couldn't wait to leave. When I got in the car to go home I called my husband and chewed him out over absolutely nothing. I went to bed early because I was so tired and mean. lol.
12 dpo- A little more cramping today and I had a tiny spot of pink discharge in the morning. Still really cranky today and got into a huge fight with my hubby over stupid stuff (poor hubby). Before I went to bed I had about 3-4 spots of red blood in my undies. Just thought my period was starting.
13dpo- This is the day I expected my period. It didn't come but I wasn't suspecting pregnancy because I spotted yesterday and sometimes I have 30 day cycles instead of 27. Today I felt better and had plenty of energy, I went hiking in the mountains. I almost cried at some of the pretty views but choked it back. No cramping, just mildly sore breasts.
14dpo- Same symptoms, feel pretty decent, wishing my period would come so I could get it over with.
15dpo- Felt fatigued and blah today. Almost fell asleep in traffic on my way home from work. Picked up my favorite take out because I thought it would make me feel better. It didn't taste as good to me as it usually does. I ate half and had to choke down the rest because the smell bothered me. About 6pm I realized my period hadn't started. I've never been that late before. I took a HPT that was in my bathroom (Dollar Tree) An extremely faint line appeared ( I almost threw it away) but I was pretty sure it was there. I freaked out. I went out and bought a FRER. It was very obviously positive.

I am still so suprised! I really did not suspect anything all month. This was out 2nd month of "not preventing". Didn't think it would happen this fast! :happydance:


----------



## melodyy_mtb

That's amazing Magpie, congratulations!:hugs:

This definitely gives me hope as I'm 3dpo but practically symptomless.


----------



## toffee87

1DPO-Upset stomach (diarrhea) and frequent urination (due to being cold).
2DPO- nothing different.
3DPO- twinges in ovaries (mainly right). Woke up with heavy feeling in womb (dreamt I was pregnant). Burning/tingling nipples. 
4DPO- Upset tummy (but had spicy food last night). 
5DPO- tiredness, cravings for fast food and twinges.
6DPO- tiredness, twinges, boob twinges and bloated.
7DPO- twinges/pain right ovary. A tiny amount of sticky cm. 
8DPO- Full breasts, breast twinges, twinges and light cramps.
9DPO- heavy feeling/stretchy feeling at night, light cramps, right ovary pain, full breasts, heartburn.
10DPO- twinges, full breasts, light cramps, burping and heartfburn.
11DPO- Retching, sore boobs, temp dip, BFP!


----------



## ricschick

congrats magpie xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats Maggpie :)


----------



## Lizzy1230

1 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.44 (pre-ov 96.8-97.1)
2 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.57
3 dpo- Lower abd cramping, sm amount EWCM, T 97.42
4 dpo- Vivid sexual dream, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.71
5 dpo- No symptoms, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.53
6 dpo- Strong AF-like cramps on and off, vivid sexual dream, T 97.61, negative hpt (duh, couldn't resist!)
7 dpo- Lesser AF-like cramps, very vivid bizarre dreams, Temp spike to 98.01, hopeful this second temp shift after cramping is a good sign...fx!
8 dpo- T 97.97 still up looking like chart will be triphasic, mild cramping, creamy CM, neg hpt (grr), cervix is up and down and soft and hard- confusing!
9 dpo- T 97.97 still up, lots more creamy CM, hpt neg, shouldn't it be positive if 6/7 dpo cramps were implantation? ? Feeling discouraged
10 dpo- T 98.08, higher than ever! CM turning from creamy to watery but negative hpt- why?? Very weird dreams last 2 nights.
11 dpo- T 98.03, staying up in second temp shift. Dry heaves and diarrhea this AM but bfn. (Normally I struggle with constipation, but I actually forgot to use my Metamucil yesterday). Cervix is high and hard. CM has turned very watery.

My luteal phase is normally 16 days. I'm really feeling out for this month though...I feel like I would have implanted by now, no?


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled! 

12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!! 

13dpo more + opks sore boobs on/off cramping wet feeling, bloated on off feeling sick

14dpo more + opks and a very faint possibly evap on ic. very wet down below, sore boobs nothing else really don't no if im out or not?? af due tomorrow 

15dpo af due today! no sign faint lines on hpt +opk wont turn this green yet til a stronger line! backache, mild cramps feel sick and have sore throat!! 

16dpo 1 day late v faint hpt +opk, a lot of creamy cm!! backache very bloated, a little crampy. please stay away!! test again Tuesday! 

17dpo faint test again but this was a boots test so not as sensitive +opk sore boobs bloated and crampy today. don't no if there evaps or maybe my body is trying to ov because it failed last time?? I have no clue or maybe I ov later than I thought?? :shrug:


----------



## BrittBS

I'm going to try this again.. hopefully it will be my last! 

1-4dpo- nothing, creamy CM
5dpo- pelvic area is very achy, egg white CM
6dpo- pelvic area is achy again, had an emotional breakdown at work this morning just because I didn't want to be there today, cried on and off for a few hours. egg white CM
7dpo- pelvic area still achy but not quite as bad as previous days, a few cramps, very wet feeling "down there", egg white CM
8dpo- cramps and twinges, boobs may have been a tiny bit tender but could have been imagining it, right boob has huge blue veins showing! egg white CM but is a bit thinner today
9dpo- boobs got sore today! Egg white CM, brown spotting :bfn: on IC
10dpo- boobs still sore, irritable, still spotting, cervix moved very high today and tons of egg white CM :bfn: on IC


----------



## ricschick

1-2 dpo mild cramps hardly noticeable!
3 dpo cramps and a lot of creamy cm and bloated
4dpo creamy cm ALOT and cramping.
5dpo a lot of creamy cm,cramping irritable and sore boobs.
6dpo very sore cramps, boobs were killing me! creamy cm and constipation.bloated
7dpo very sore cramps again, boobs killing me! irritable (my poor family) tired, bloated constipation.
8dpo bloated creamy cm,backache, cramps, irritable 
9dpo bloated v sore cramps urgency to pee! backache, tired 
10dpo woke in the night busting for the loo never happens! woke feeling like crap! slight sore throat, sore back and still crampy. bit of a dicky belly this morning. bloated.

last night I did a hpt came up neg also did an opk as ive heard you can use them as hpt bam positive???
11dpo. very bad cramps, windy, bloated!! very sore boobs!! again did an hpt= neg opk= pos?? baffled! 

12dpo more + opks! and a faint line on hpt, sore boobs and a pulling sensation in my uterus and feeling a little sick!! 

13dpo more + opks sore boobs on/off cramping wet feeling, bloated on off feeling sick

14dpo more + opks and a very faint possibly evap on ic. very wet down below, sore boobs nothing else really don't no if im out or not?? af due tomorrow 

15dpo af due today! no sign faint lines on hpt +opk wont turn this green yet til a stronger line! backache, mild cramps feel sick and have sore throat!! 

16dpo 1 day late v faint hpt +opk, a lot of creamy cm!! backache very bloated, a little crampy. please stay away!! test again Tuesday! 

17dpo faint test again but this was a boots test so not as sensitive +opk sore boobs bloated and crampy today. don't no if there evaps or maybe my body is trying to ov because it failed last time?? I have no clue or maybe I ov later than I thought?? 

18dpo mild cramping sore boobs very hungry!! bloated. testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Lizzy1230

1 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.44 (pre-ov 96.8-97.1)
2 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.57
3 dpo- Lower abd cramping, sm amount EWCM, T 97.42
4 dpo- Vivid sexual dream, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.71
5 dpo- No symptoms, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.53
6 dpo- Strong AF-like cramps on and off, vivid sexual dream, T 97.61, negative hpt (duh, couldn't resist!)
7 dpo- Lesser AF-like cramps, very vivid bizarre dreams, Temp spike to 98.01, hopeful this second temp shift after cramping is a good sign...fx!
8 dpo- T 97.97 still up looking like chart will be triphasic, mild cramping, creamy CM, neg hpt (grr), cervix is up and down and soft and hard- confusing!
9 dpo- T 97.97 still up, lots more creamy CM, hpt neg, shouldn't it be positive if 6/7 dpo cramps were implantation? ? Feeling discouraged
10 dpo- T 98.08, higher than ever! CM turning from creamy to watery but negative hpt- why?? Very weird dreams last 2 nights.
11 dpo- T 98.03, staying up in second temp shift. Dry heaves and diarrhea this AM but bfn. (Normally I struggle with constipation, but I actually forgot to use my Metamucil yesterday). Cervix is high and hard. CM has turned very watery.
12 dpo- T 97.93, still up in triphasic range (cover line 97.16), LOTS of creamy and watery CM (undies wet) and can barely reach my cervix which has raised and softened up (yesterday it was medium and hard as a rock). Yesterday's stomach issues resolved. I am not feeling optimistic this cycle but those hpts are magnetic, I can't stay away! Bfn...My last pregnancy I tested faint positive at 8/9 dpo (but ended in mc) so I feel like if it were going to happen I would know by now
13 dpo- T 97.83, slowly down trending still .7 over coverline. Very slightly crampy. Sure af will be coming. I felt so sure I was pregnant this cycle, I feel so stupid for spending so much time for analyzing every stupid irrelevant little thing. CM now sticky. Cervix high, firm, and closed but tends to be lower at night. Got a big pimple.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Now, my cycle s wacko and I did not test for ov this month, so my ovulation date is based on estimation care of MyMonthlyCycles:

Leading up to this, I have been crampy and having pokey pains that feel like my ovaries are playing Pong with one another. Boobs have been sore from the top corners down to my nipples in a line. We are BD'ing before, during, and after when we assumed I would have ovulated.

1 DPO - Nothing exciting to report. Back pain at the bottom in the center. Boobie pain on the sides. Have been crazy itchy for for the BD the last two days! (I took that as a sign that we should be doing it every day...tee hee) Also woke up with some seriously nasty sniffles. Allergies or a cold...not sure. But I feel kinda like poop. Cervix is a little higher today and very dry!

2 DPO - Some mild cramping, some pokey pains on the left side. Sniffles and sneezes. Sore boobies...but they are always sore. Cervix is so high I can barely reach it! Still pretty dry...just small amounts of white clumpy CM. At one point in the day I got some really painful stabbing pains in my cervix...and then they were gone.

3 DPO - Some pokey pains on right side today. Some pain in my hips, but that could totally be the weather. Boobie pain on the sides. Last night it was BAD on the right side when I was going to sleep. Cervix is now so high that I can't reach it at all without some serious acrobatic bending. Hardly any CM but what is there is white and sticky. Mild cramping that turned into throbbing. 
Seeing my Dr tomorrow to see if I have some sort of bladder infection. Used an over the counter bladder infection test and it turned DARK purple positive for luekocytes in my urine. Great. 

4 DPO - boobie pain. Went to Dr...I have an infection somewhere between my bladder and kidney...possibly all of the above? Was put on a strong antibiotic. Can't tell if camping I am having is from that or something baby-making related.

5 DPO - Nothing much to report. Spent all day in bed sick from antibiotics. Cranky with DF...got mad at him for having beer breath. 

6 DPO - Nothing new. Still boobie pain. Tired from meds I am on.

7 DPO - Still sick from meds. Still boobie pain. Having a LOT of back pain, but that is probably from kidney. Feeling very out of the game this month. Took a test for the heck of it...BFN. Cervix today is REALLY high and soft. Can't even reach it. CRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

8 DPO - sick. Crampy. Had to go for an abdominal CT scan and as a result had to take a preggo test. All I had in the house was a cheapy dollar store one, but I took it and got a BFN.

9 DPO - still sore in the belly. Lots of sharp pain. Dr. thinks cysts are back and one ruptured...causing some of the pain from the last few days (that was not kidney/bladder related) Took a test at night... BFP!!!

10 DPO - BFP again!!! Been on so many meds, don't know what to think. Could have cysts which makes me worry.

Getting bloodwork this week to confirm. Will update...

Updated...I had blood work yesterday, and my HCG is at 40. Going again tomorrow to see if it is doubling properly.
I am so scared to be excited...


----------



## ricschick

congrats boobs!!! xx


----------



## florence_

congratualtions boobs!! H and H 9 mths xx


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I don't want to curse myself...lol. I am refusing to get excited about anything until I know from bloodwork. I had a chemical last month and a mc prior. Going this afternoon and again on Thursday. Then seeing my doctor on Saturday.
AF was due today...so far, nothing...


----------



## doingthedeed

hi ladies im cd19 but hav been having severe nipple pain ( cant even touch them) since cd7/8 ov around cd14 was hoping they would get better after o but there getting worse, boobies are fine its just the nipples? anyone else ever had this? 
thanks ladies x


----------



## MommaOf1

Congrats boobsmcgee!!!!!!! did you use an early result test or a cheapie on 9 DPO?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

MommaOf1 said:


> Congrats boobsmcgee!!!!!!! did you use an early result test or a cheapie on 9 DPO?

I used a generic. Shop Rite's version of First Response.


----------



## MommaOf1

This is my 4th cycle ttc 2nd cycle posting on this forum last cycle ended in early mc, anything I am feeling is incredibly minor so I feel out already :( The only thing Im basing my Ov date on is the ewcm streaked with sm amt of blood on tp when I wiped accompanied by pain on R side, but that was on CD 10 and I usually ov on CD14 but my cycle could be off because of the chemical. We BD'd every other day until CD 17 just in case :) Here's what I have so far, I have tried to stop symptom spotting but I just cant help myself :) 
~CD 9 11/3 BD Slight pain on R side	
*O*?	~CD 10 11/4 Spotting with egg white like mucus **O** Slight pain on R side
DPO1	~CD 11 11/5 O?BD Slight pain on R side
DPO2	~CD 12 11/6 Slight pain on R side and in V headache
DPO3	~CD 13 11/7 Slight pain on R side and mod pain in uterus creamy cm when wipe slight headache, BD Pain on L side briefly
DPO4	~CD 14 11/8 Slight bb pain slight pain on L side briefly slight pain in uterus, Fullness feeling in uterus w/ cramping, gas
DPO5	~CD 15 11/9 I?Pain on L side and cramps in uterus lower back pain a lot BD Uterus pain, gas, Increased sx dr. 
DPO6	~CD 16 11/10 I?No cramps in am, gas, no breast pain, very slight pain in uterus rarely, diarrhea, increased sx dr. very slight breast pain on/off in pm
DPO7	~CD 17 11/11 I? Very minor cramps on/off Slight breast tenderness, headache in am, no gas, tired, light cramping when laying on stomach, BD then cramps, headache
DPO8	~CD 18 11/12 I? Slight cramps on/off, very slight breast tenderness, not much to speak of, feeling like it's a bad sign. 
DPO9	~CD 19 11/13 I? Nothing to mention in am, Test w/ cheapie BFN
CD 20 11/14 I?
CD 21 11/15 I?
CD 22 11/16 I? 
CD 23 11/17 TEST w/ early result
CD 24 11/18
CD 25 11/19 TEST w/ early result
CD 26 11/20 
CD 27 11/21
CD 28 11/22 AF? TEST
CD 29 11/23 AF?
CD 30 11/24 AF?


----------



## DarcVader

Hello, Ladies! Newbie here, but I've been reading on this thread for a while now (TWW is killing me right now, can't turn off baby brain and symptom spotting, lol.) So, I figured I'd make this my first post, here goes:

1dpo-5dpo-really sore/sensitive nipples, slight nausea after eating, twinges/pulling/fluttering feelings in uterus, with random heavy feeling in pelvic area. evidently kept getting onto my son for touching/hitting my belly (didn't really realize it). 

5pdo-7dpo- nipples not sore anymore, small random af like cramps. very vivid dreams (channing tatum=YES PLEASE! lol) also major drooling in sleep, it woke me up twice!Since then I have noticed increased saliva when awake. Sore lower to middle back and pelvic area. 

Tested on 7dpo-BFN (I knew it would be BFN b/c it's so early, but I was hoping the BFN would alleviate the symptom spotting-Nope. :{ ) ended up looking at black friday ads with DH and he said I holding my belly like I used to when preg with DS.  (my bad, of course he had been showing me baby stuff too, to that might be it, wishful thinking, lol) Also, took a 1 1/2 hr nap and when I woke up I had a strange feeling in stomach, it was a cross between heartburn and wanting to vomit. really weird.
8dpo- increased saliva and very slight nausea, but nothing else so far. I will post more as it happens or doesn't happen.


----------



## archie14

Hi everyone ,

I O'd on either 5 or 6 November this month.

1 dpo - Watery CM whole day and dull cramping.
2 dpo - Same as 1 dpo
3 dpo - Same as 1 and 2 dpo
4 dpo - very tired and less watery cm and mild backache
5 dpo - water cm and got very little spotting (hope its IB)
6 dpo - dull and mild cramps in abdomen area 
7 dpo - Cramps, stuffy nose and backache
8 dpo - No cramping but feeling sleepy today :sleep:
9 dpo - Sore Bb's and i guess enlarged too, but feeling energetic.
10 dpo - Sore Bb's and slight cramping in pelvis.Feeling heated. Eyes are tired even after full 8-9 hours sound sleep.
11 dpo - Felt very tired and abdomen pain like AF is about to come. Checked FMU today but BFN :(.
12 dpo - Backache, Headache, Nauseous and pain in feet and legs like AF is on the way...
13 dpo - Backache ,headache, constipation , feeling tired and sleepy .
14 dpo - Extremely tired, Sleeping more than usual , elevated body temp.
15 dpo - Tired, Nausea on off, Bloated stomach , no sign of AF.
16 dpo - Tired, no sign of AF, temp elevated.Will be testing again tomorrow.
17 dpo - BFN again :( CD 32
18 dpo - Tired eyes, Feeling wet like AF but not yet started.
19 dpo - No AF yet. Mild cramping.
20 dpo - AF shown up . 

I am out :(


AF due 15 dpo - CD 30
All the best to all ladies. Lots of baby dust to everyone. :baby:


----------



## hopin2conceiv

Hi ladies, 
I O'd on the 9th of Nov
1dpo mild cramping with some pulling n tugging, thick cm 
2dpo same as day 1 and headache all day and boobs very sore 
3dpo same as 1&2 cm began to get watery, lower back pain, and sensitive nips, urinating more often, can't get enough water
4dpo same with hightened smell, hungry 30 minutes after I've eaten, stuffy nose, can't sleep at night due to discomfort 
5dpo all the same except cramping isn't as frequent 

Anyone else having any of these symptoms this early on..I've never cramped during o or after until 1-2 days before af which isn't due until the 23rd. This 2ww is killing me

Good luck ladies & lots of baby dust


----------



## Lizzy1230

1 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.44 (pre-ov 96.8-97.1)
2 dpo- No symptoms, creamy CM, T 97.57
3 dpo- Lower abd cramping, sm amount EWCM, T 97.42
4 dpo- Vivid sexual dream, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.71
5 dpo- No symptoms, "wet" with creamy CM, T 97.53
6 dpo- Strong AF-like cramps on and off, vivid sexual dream, T 97.61, negative hpt (duh, couldn't resist!)
7 dpo- Lesser AF-like cramps, very vivid bizarre dreams, Temp spike to 98.01, hopeful this second temp shift after cramping is a good sign...fx!
8 dpo- T 97.97 still up looking like chart will be triphasic, mild cramping, creamy CM, neg hpt (grr), cervix is up and down and soft and hard- confusing!
9 dpo- T 97.97 still up, lots more creamy CM, hpt neg, shouldn't it be positive if 6/7 dpo cramps were implantation? ? Feeling discouraged
10 dpo- T 98.08, higher than ever! CM turning from creamy to watery but negative hpt- why?? Very weird dreams last 2 nights.
11 dpo- T 98.03, staying up in second temp shift. Dry heaves and diarrhea this AM but bfn. (Normally I struggle with constipation, but I actually forgot to use my Metamucil yesterday). Cervix is high and hard. CM has turned very watery.
12 dpo- T 97.93, still up in triphasic range (cover line 97.16), LOTS of creamy and watery CM (undies wet) and can barely reach my cervix which has raised and softened up (yesterday it was medium and hard as a rock). Yesterday's stomach issues resolved. I am not feeling optimistic this cycle but those hpts are magnetic, I can't stay away! Bfn...My last pregnancy I tested faint positive at 8/9 dpo (but ended in mc) so I feel like if it were going to happen I would know by now
13 dpo- T 97.83, slowly down trending still .7 over coverline. Very slightly crampy. Sure af will be coming. I felt so sure I was pregnant this cycle, I feel so stupid for spending so much time for analyzing every stupid irrelevant little thing. CM now sticky. Cervix high, soft, and closed but tends to be lower at night. Got a big pimple. Hpt neg. Very emotional today, I think more bc of the emotional roller coaster of TTC than hormones. I have lost any hope for this month with today's negative, it was even a FRER! :(
14 dpo- Another slight temp drop to 97.73 (still .6 above coverline). Cervix is still high soft and closed. CM is less, kind of creamy. My beasts have become very slightly tender, and a small breast cyst I have has become sore, it sometimes gets sore before af and had gotten more tender than usual with my last bfp that ended in mc in Sept. Had really weird vivid dreams again the past 2 nights. I am just waiting for af now....c'mon! Cervix is high and soft but has started to open up by bedtime.
15 dpo- T back up to 97.90. Almost felt hopeful again but then stood up and....Hello AF! :witch:


----------



## MommaOf1

Rickschick have you tested again yet?


----------



## AuntieKate

CD13: Ovulation pain, EWCM, BD
1-3DPO: ever so mild cramps or twinges at night
5DPO: aware of sensations in uterus, feels tight; quite fatigued today
6DPO: Clump of EWCM x1, pressure/mild cramps again at night, very irritable
7DPO: anxious, insomnia
8DPO: very aware of uterus, left focal side
9DPO: twinges left side of uterus, ++ fatigued, dizzy in AM
10DPO: Feels like PMS; cramps full blown like AF going to arrive any minute, irritable, bloating, headache, drinking lots H20, dizzy moments, breasts feel full. Very vivid dream; while at work, a doctor/friend gave me an ultrasound because she knew I was worried; she said 'You're baby is growing just fine. Relax. Go back to work.' 
11DPO: AF-like cramps all morning (continues to be left sided). 
12DPO: AF-like cramps persist. Creamy CM. Sore throat; run down? BFN on cheapie. 
13DPO: Mild cramps. Creamy CM. Very fatigue. Sore throat
14DPO: AF-like cramps; used hot water bottle in evening. Very fatigue; horrible insomnia last night. Feel like crying (very much PMS symptom for me).
15DPO: AF Due. Feels like AF is about to arrive any minute, cramps, wet feeling. Binge eating!! BFN (cheapie) in AM. 
16DPO: AF-like cramps; left side still. On/off throughout day. Thought AF was about to show; CM clump x1. BFN on FRER. Very upset, low energy day.
17DPO: Thinking I must have messed up my ovulation date. No AF. Incredibly hard to get out of bed, low energy.
18DPO: mild left sided cramps. BFN. CD 31. This f'n sucks. 
19DPO: Mild cramps. Wet feeling; thought AF, creamy CM. 
... stopped tracking
30DPO: AF arrived. Who knows when the h*ll I ovulated. Must start temping.


----------



## emicakess

Hey girls :flower: I am going to start this now... I am 5 or 6 DPO today. GL and FX to us all!!! :happydance: 
Hope we can all stay sane through this TWW :coffee:

*BD'd:* 2 or 3 days before predicted O day

*My Predicted O day:* (The evening of 11/10 I had a strangely increased sex drive) On 11/11 I had O pain and so I checked my cervix, it was high soft and open. Later in the day it was medium, medium, closed. I could have O'd on 11/10 and not known it because I didn't check for anything, and my cervix could have just stayed SHOW into the next day. IDK but I am pretty sure I O'd on one of those days because I have used OPK's every day after 11/11 and the + line has been fading every day. 

*1 (or 2) DPO:* Nothing

*2 (or 3) DPO:* Strong AF cramps for maybe 30 minutes.

*3 (or 4) DPO:* Same as above ^ With about 10 minutes of feeling like a tiny sword was poking me in the left ovary over and over. 

*4 (or 5) DPO:* Woke up fine, OH said something that should have only made me a little mad and I sorta flipped out :dohh: Super major mood swings all day which is very bizarre for me. AF cramping again- Basically all day, kept running to the bathroom to check if I started even though I was only CD19. In the evening I was extremely gassy (even OH made a couple comments, and he is not a very observant person lol) and my stomach felt completely empty constantly all night no matter how much I ate. Bawled over the last episode of Lost even though it was such a terrible ending.

*5 (or 6) DPO:* So far nothing... ): Feel out now. :shrug: Checked my cervix today and it felt bigger than usual???? Anyone have this before? It was low and hard and closed ugh.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Very cautiously writing this

1DPO - Temperature 36.81, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and open. Tender Breasts. 
2DPO - Temperature 36.61, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Tender Breasts. 
3DPO - Temperature 36.75, Creamy CM, Cervix low, soft and closed. Tender Breasts. 
4DPO - Temperature 36.83, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and medium. Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Tender Breasts, Sharp shooting pain in vagina, runny nose and Sore nipples. 
5DPO - Temperature 36.86. Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Bloated. Tender Breasts. 
6DPO - Temperature 36.87. Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Tender breasts, Chapped lips and a really sore mouth. I didn't have any ulcers but my gums felt raw and I felt like my whole mouth was burnt. The tip of my tongue turned bright red and really hurt. 
7DPO - Temperature 37.01. Creamy CM, Cervix low, firm and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased Appetite, Tender breasts and Chapped lips. 
8DPO - Temperature 37.11. Creamy CM. Cervix medium, firm and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased appetite, Tender breasts and Chapped lips. 
9DPO - Temperature 37.18. Creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and medium. Lower backache, Cramps, Headache, Increased appetitie, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Chapped lips, Runny nose and Sore throat. 
10DPO - Temperature 37.10. Egg white CM. Cervix high, medium and closed. My temperature begins to drop before AF so at this point I thought I was out. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated at times then diarrhea, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Vivid dreams and Increased CM. 
11DPO - Temperature 36.76. Really thought I was out after that dip! Creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated, Cramps, Increased urination, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Gurgling stomach, Chapped lips, Increased CM and Bleeding gums. 
12DPO - Did a test at dinner. Put it in my bag, looked an hour later. Faint line. Thought evap. Temperature 36.96. Went slightly up so hope has returned. Egg White CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated, Cramps, Fatigue, Heartburn, Irritable, Tender Breasts, Nausea on and off, Gurgling stomach, Chapped lips and Runny nose. 
13DPO - AF due. No sign. Did a test with FMU. Thought I could see something. Left on bathroom side. Hubby took a picture and sent me it at work. Pretty certain it was the start of BFP. Temperature 36.9. Egg White CM. Cervix high, medium and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Lower backache, Bloated, Cramps, Diarrhea, Fatigue, Increased urination, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased appetite, Nausea on and off and Tender breasts. 
14DPO - FRER came up positive :) Temperature 36.95. Lots of creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Tender breasts, Slight cramps, Heartburn, Nausea on and off and extremely tired! Insomnia hit last night too!

Sadly miscarried at 5+3 :cry:


----------



## emicakess

Congrats burbette!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## supersherwolf

brunettebimbo said:


> Very cautiously writing this
> 
> 1DPO - Temperature 36.81, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and open. Tender Breasts.
> 2DPO - Temperature 36.61, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Tender Breasts.
> 3DPO - Temperature 36.75, Creamy CM, Cervix low, soft and closed. Tender Breasts.
> 4DPO - Temperature 36.83, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and medium. Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Tender Breasts, Sharp shooting pain in vagina, runny nose and Sore nipples.
> 5DPO - Temperature 36.86. Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Bloated. Tender Breasts.
> 6DPO - Temperature 36.87. Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Tender breasts, Chapped lips and a really sore mouth. I didn't have any ulcers but my gums felt raw and I felt like my whole mouth was burnt. The tip of my tongue turned bright red and really hurt.
> 7DPO - Temperature 37.01. Creamy CM, Cervix low, firm and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased Appetite, Tender breasts and Chapped lips.
> 8DPO - Temperature 37.11. Creamy CM. Cervix medium, firm and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased appetite, Tender breasts and Chapped lips.
> 9DPO - Temperature 37.18. Creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and medium. Lower backache, Cramps, Headache, Increased appetitie, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Chapped lips, Runny nose and Sore throat.
> 10DPO - Temperature 37.10. Egg white CM. Cervix high, medium and closed. My temperature begins to drop before AF so at this point I thought I was out. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated at times then diarrhea, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Vivid dreams and Increased CM.
> 11DPO - Temperature 36.76. Really thought I was out after that dip! Creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated, Cramps, Increased urination, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Gurgling stomach, Chapped lips, Increased CM and Bleeding gums.
> 12DPO - Did a test at dinner. Put it in my bag, looked an hour later. Faint line. Thought evap. Temperature 36.96. Went slightly up so hope has returned. Egg White CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated, Cramps, Fatigue, Heartburn, Irritable, Tender Breasts, Nausea on and off, Gurgling stomach, Chapped lips and Runny nose.
> 13DPO - AF due. No sign. Did a test with FMU. Thought I could see something. Left on bathroom side. Hubby took a picture and sent me it at work. Pretty certain it was the start of BFP. Temperature 36.9. Egg White CM. Cervix high, medium and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Lower backache, Bloated, Cramps, Diarrhea, Fatigue, Increased urination, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased appetite, Nausea on and off and Tender breasts.
> 14DPO - FRER came up positive :) Temperature 36.95. Lots of creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Tender breasts, Slight cramps, Heartburn, Nausea on and off and extremely tired! Insomnia hit last night too!

. Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Clovercandy

This is interesting O:)

Positive opk yesterday night and this morning. O day today I guess.

1dpo :


----------



## DarcVader

Ok, so i have no idea how to edit my post, so I'll just continue here. 

9 dpo: a LOT of cramping, shooting/stabbing pains in cervix. nausea, gas, fatigue, shooting pains in under boobs on both sides, very emotional (happy, bawling, goofy, tired).

10 dpo: felt like I got hit by a bus (but I did work a double at work), headache, very irritable, nothing out of the ordinary except for burping, which I never do unless I've drinking soda, which I have not had in over 24hrs. :shrug: 

Going to test with FMU tomorrow with FRER. I will post results. 

Also, congrats brunettebimbo!! :happydance:


----------



## AuntieKate

Congrats BrunetteBimbo! 

Any updates from the other ladies?


----------



## emicakess

(See my green post below) :)


----------



## babystar13

Hello

Im new here! Been trying for about 5 months. hoping this month is the month! Will keep you posted! Currently 8 days post ovulation...


----------



## Renaendel

Chemical Pregnancy
Cycle 2 on this thread. Cycle 11 since miscarriages. I am separating them out this time so it is easier for me to see the differences day by day. This single post will be edited. Bedding timing was pretty perfect so now to hope I am in the lucky 10%.

Pregnancy Signs
1dpo, 2dpo - nothing
3dpo- very first orgasm in a dream, I always wake up too early, not this time! 
4dpo- bad pain in scar tissue area on right side. AF type cramps? Nausea, from pain?
5dpo- nausea in am, cramps creamy cm, sebheroic derm flare up.
6dpo- cramps, creamy cm, backache
7dpo- Super backache, creamy cm, embryo dream, dizzy and nausea
8dpo-nausea, creamy cm
9dpo-nausea, creamy cm, bloated
10dpo-nausea, creamy cm, backache. Bloated, midnight pee, feel pre AF 3dys early
11dpo-backache, creamy white cm! Exaustion
12Dpo-niagra falls of cm, neg test, Nausea, pain on left side of uterus.
13dpo- nausea, loads of watery creamy cm, neg test. pain left side of uterus
14dpo- same- still no spotting. :)


Normal TWW signs
1 dpo- chilled, little blood from Ovulation, pain over tight ovary
2 dpo- pre AF type cramping
3-4 - same minus poop
5dpo- diahhrea, rest of symptoms gone
6-none of last months symptoms
7- creamy CM
8-11 same
12 no const, big fatigue 

Last cycle for my own reference.
O day- twinge right side, Ewcm 
1DPO - peeing disrupting sleep, heavy bleeding and stabbing pain over right ovary, second Egg?
2DPO - Cramping like day before AF
3DPO - tender nipples, stuffy nose, diahrrea
4DPO - tender nipples, Sleepy, lil cranky, mind crushing exaustion. I HAD to nap
5DPO - huge temp drop, symptoms gone.... :(
6DPO - stuffy nose, even larger temp jump. Pinching in lower left abdomen, diahrrea
7DPO - tender nipples, creamy cm, Evap
8DPO - tender nipples, period like cramps, emotional, evap, spotting stopped! Diahrrea
9DPO - creamy cm, temp still up, pressure in tummy
10DPO-Areola are larger and redder, cramps, Back ache, creamy cm, lil line on opk
11DPO-cramping, breasts tender, middle of the night pee, boobies! 32H now!!
12DPO-constipation! Needed nap so weird, night pee
13DPO-period day but no period, emotional until food, tired, heartburn! Hot feet! Nap, night pee
14DPO-1DayLate-night pee, late, backache, spotting, minor cramps, diahhrea
15DPO-2DaysLate-backache, tired, minor cramps, spotting, nausea, pain rt tube
16DPO-middle of the night pee, spotting

I have celiac disease. I can count on one hand how many times I have been well and truly constipated over the last 16 years. This 12 day symptom is HUGE, no pun or poop joke intended. Day 13 heartburn, I never get heartburn, my hands and feet are never warm. DH asked why my feet looked sunburnt.. Cramps stopped day 12


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. Super nervous but really excited!!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks girls. Super nervous but really excited!!

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months.


----------



## emicakess

emicakess said:


> emicakess said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :flower: I am going to start this now... I am 5 or 6 DPO today. GL and FX to us all!!! :happydance:
> Hope we can all stay sane through this TWW :coffee:
> 
> *BD'd:* 2 or 3 days before predicted O day
> 
> *My Predicted O day:* (The evening of 11/10 I had a strangely increased sex drive) On 11/11 I had O pain and so I checked my cervix, it was high soft and open. Later in the day it was medium, medium, closed. I could have O'd on 11/10 and not known it because I didn't check for anything, and my cervix could have just stayed SHOW into the next day. IDK but I am pretty sure I O'd on one of those days because I have used OPK's every day after 11/11 and the + line has been fading every day.
> 
> *1 (or 2) DPO:* Nothing
> 
> *2 (or 3) DPO:* Strong AF cramps for maybe 30 minutes.
> 
> *3 (or 4) DPO:* Same as above ^ With about 10 minutes of feeling like a tiny sword was poking me in the left ovary over and over.
> 
> *4 (or 5) DPO:* Woke up fine, OH said something that should have only made me a little mad and I sorta flipped out :dohh: Super major mood swings all day which is very bizarre for me. AF cramping again- Basically all day, kept running to the bathroom to check if I started even though I was only CD19. In the evening I was extremely gassy (even OH made a couple comments, and he is not a very observant person lol) and my stomach felt completely empty constantly all night no matter how much I ate. Bawled over the last episode of Lost even though it was such a terrible ending.
> 
> *5 (or 6) DPO:* So far nothing... ): Feel out now. :shrug: Checked my cervix today and it felt bigger than usual???? Anyone have this before? It was low and hard and closed ugh.
> 
> *6 (or 7) DPO:* Woke up feeling fine and then I got a bad headache on my left side of head behind my temple. So exhaused by 8 pm I fell asleep sitting up, with my mouth hanging open, drooling lol. Chapped lips. Nothing much to report. High cervix most of the day.
> 
> * 7 (or 8) DPO* Another headache shortly after waking up , behind both temples this time. Very tired until after I took a short nap. Nothing much to report... high cervix most of day.
> 
> *8 (or 9) DPO:* Boobs hurt in morning. Almost no CM. Very thirsty. Very annoyed right now, just got in a fight with OH about nothing because I am being emotional, I am still steaming. :/ and I typed a whole thing up for 8 DPO earlier and I guess it didnt save UGH. super high cervix today. Very gassy. No body aches or nausea like in every other LP. Cranky as hell (wanna scream).
> 
> *9 (or 10) DPO:* Went to bed at 7:30 last night. Had really weird vivid dreams that I can recall small details from even now. Woke up with a headache. Boobs hurt in morning. Very thisty. Not too tired. AF type cramping today but not bad,its a low cramp too. Almost no CM. Cervix is high and very firm and closed tightly. Usually around this time it is low, medium texture and slightly open. Hope its a good sign. Bought a test, going to test tomorrow FMU. Cramped off and on all day. Ate way too many green olives.Click to expand...

*10 (or 11) DPO:* Didn't test this morning, I am going to try to wait longer. Lots of dreams last night. Very thirsty. Cervix is still super high, softer today and tightly closed. Still no CM. Checked cervix again and it wasnt super high anymore, made me feel out with this lack of symptoms. ):



11 DPO: Got my vv faint BFP! I wasnt expecting that!! Praying for a sticky bean..


----------



## Alyk_1980

Congrats Emicakess - wish you all the best for the next 9 months 

I am TTC after an early MC in May. We waited one cycle so I guess we have been actively trying for 5 months. This month something definitely feels different so I have fingers x'd. Here are my symptoms so far....

1-4 DPO - Nothing
5 DPO - Cramping in the middle of the night. Yellow CM and itching, went to Gyno and it was thrush :-(
6 DPO - Increased urination at night 2-3 times. Yellow CM.
7 DPO - Extremely nauseous first thing in the morning but no vomiting. Sore bbs, nipples had shooting pains. More Yellow CM.
8 DPO - Had a vivid dream I was producing breast milk? More nausea but not vomiting. Bbs sore underarms. 
9 DPO - Very emotional, tearful
10 DPO - Lower back ache. Tested BFN.
11 DPO - Strong cramps that last under 5 seconds. Bbs not as sore as they have been but seem full and heavy. Feel winded when going up the stairs.
12 DPO - Veins in bbs more prominent. Insomnia, woke up several times and got up at 3:00am. Tested BFN. 
13 DPO - Lower back ache and fatigue, could not stay awake. (prob tired from previous evening). Had a 2 hour nap. Still slightly nauseous. Huge fight with husband over something so small, and I was irrationally furious!! Poor husband :-(
14 DPO - AF is due. Tested and BFN.

My cycles are fairly regular. The last 2 have been 3 days early and the one before that was exactly on time. I am going out of my mind because I don't have any AF cramps today and normally they are definitely there.

I am going to test again tomorrow and am hoping so much that it is positive. 

Ahhh anyone get a BFN 14 DPO and get a positve later on?


----------



## emicakess

Alyk your symptoms sound good! Yes many people dont get a + until later!  FX for you


----------



## Alyk_1980

emicakess said:


> Alyk your symptoms sound good! Yes many people dont get a + until later!  FX for you

Thanks emicakess. I will update tomorrow after my test


----------



## emicakess

Looking foreward to it


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Emicakes!


----------



## angelbump

Here again...Lets hope its my last time.
So my ticker says 2dpo im not im 1dpo and have nothing to report except feeling very out as we only bd'd 2 days before ov and last night the day after supposed ov.

Only thing wierd about the last few days is a complete lack in appetite. I literally dont want to eat anything and I am hungry (alot more hungrier than usual) but thats it. 

Good luck to everyone ill be testing 6th dec as thats when af is due and if she doesnt show at all then I guess im one lucky girl xx


----------



## Clovercandy

Clovercandy said:


> This is interesting O:)
> 
> Positive opk yesterday night and this morning. O day today I guess.
> 
> 1dpo :

1-7 dpo : 
some cramps, 
backaches, 
emotionally sensitive which is not so bad as other months but maybe I'm calm from sage tea haha, 
some cm
...the usual pms for me

7dpo : heavy breasts is probably the unusual symptom for me...too early but I don't know

Good luck all!

I'm 8dpo today :happydance: will be testing soon


----------



## alwaysannie

Hi Ladies,

I've been stalking this board for months now. At the end of my TWW and though I'm trying to stay super level headed, I figured I'd cave and join this hopeful little game.

Actually took a break from OPKs this month, but assume I O'ed on 11/11

1DPO - 6DPO NO normal TWW symptoms. I usually get very bad PMS that starts pretty shortly after O, but week nothing. I have no clue if it is just because I was less stressed than I normally am OR if I O'ed later than I thought OR who knows what else...but I was feeling really good! The only thing that I noticed is that I seemed to have copious amounts of creamy CM. Like I kept feeling little gushes of it. 

7DPO - stomach ache and horrible headache (could have been unrelated as there was a little bug going around the school I teach at, however I was not down for the count...just in and out of the bathroom all day and feeling quite off)

8DPO - 13DPO (today) - the start of some off and on cramping and major heartburn

My cycle tends to be anywhere from 32 to 36 days, so I could get AF tomorrow or really anytime this week wouldn't be strange.

The only really strange thing is that I have absolutely no breast tenderness at all and no emotional issues. Every single month my two most horrendous PMS symptoms are major mood swings and very sore/heavy breasts.

I have no clue what to think. I did test yesterday morning (12DPO) and got a BFN. I think I am just going to hold out until AF gets here or until Thanksgiving to test again....

Baby Dust to All!! xoxo


----------



## emicakess

Annie I Od on the 11th too, if you get your BFP lets be pregnancy buddies!! I got zero of my normal TWW symptoms this cycle, so your symptoms are looking good!


----------



## alwaysannie

Congratulations and lots of luck! You've got a deal if I get totally blown away with a surprise BFP this month. :)


----------



## emicakess

When did you BD?? We BD'd 3 days before O... I was totally suprised when I got my BFP!


----------



## alwaysannie

BD'ed four days before, two days before, and day of.

One would think it's a promising schedule, but we've been TTC for about a year and a half with no luck :(

Went to a RE and ran tons of tests...blood work, ultrasounds, HSG you name it. Hubby's sperm is perfect. Everything for me came back fine with the exception of a low AMH and somewhat low follicle count.

We're just trying to enjoy the holidays "stress free" if that's possible  But we'll start investigating other options this spring, like clomid, IUI and the like.

Definitely don't have my hopes up the way I usually do, but it's just because enough is enough and I can't keep putting myself through the emotional roller coaster. 

I am absolutely perplexed at my lack of symptoms at this point CD31...very strange...


----------



## emicakess

Just take it easy, dont stress  i know thats easier said than done but like you said try to have a stress free holiday and look into fertility treatments after the holidays. My FX fir you for this cycle though! Praying for a lil miracle xmas baby for you


----------



## AuntieKate

AuntieKate said:


> CD13: Ovulation pain, EWCM, BD
> 1-3DPO: ever so mild cramps or twinges at night
> 5DPO: aware of sensations in uterus, feels tight; quite fatigued today
> 6DPO: Clump of EWCM x1, pressure/mild cramps again at night, very irritable
> 7DPO: anxious, insomnia
> 8DPO: very aware of uterus, left focal side
> 9DPO: twinges left side of uterus, ++ fatigued, dizzy in AM
> 10DPO: Feels like PMS; cramps full blown like AF going to arrive any minute, irritable, bloating, headache, drinking lots H20, dizzy moments, breasts feel full. Very vivid dream; while at work, a doctor/friend gave me an ultrasound because she knew I was worried; she said 'You're baby is growing just fine. Relax. Go back to work.'
> 11DPO: AF-like cramps all morning (continues to be left sided).
> 12DPO: AF-like cramps persist. Creamy CM. Sore throat; run down? BFN on cheapie.
> 13DPO: Mild cramps. Creamy CM. Very fatigue. Sore throat
> 14DPO: AF-like cramps; used hot water bottle in evening. Very fatigue; horrible insomnia last night. Feel like crying (very much PMS symptom for me).
> 15DPO: Feels like AF is about to arrive any minute, cramps, wet feeling. Binge eating!! BFN (cheapie) in AM.
> 16DPO: AF-like cramps; left side still. On/off throughout day. Thought AF was about to show; CM clump x1. BFN on FRER. Very upset, low energy day.
> 17DPO: Thinking I must have messed up my ovulation date. No AF. Incredibly hard to get out of bed, low energy.
> 18DPO: mild left sided cramps. BFN. CD 31. This f'n sucks.
> 19DPO: Mild cramps. Wet feeling; thought AF, creamy CM.
> 
> 
> AF due 15 DPO (28 day cycle)...


20DPOissed AF hasn't shown and still BFN. 
21DPO:BFN. Mild cramps left side; sharp shooting pain down left leg. Getting concerned something is wrong. 
22DPO: Exhausted. Mild pressure left side. BFN. 

7 days late... and counting!


----------



## Alyk_1980

AuntieKate said:


> AuntieKate said:
> 
> 
> CD13: Ovulation pain, EWCM, BD
> 1-3DPO: ever so mild cramps or twinges at night
> 5DPO: aware of sensations in uterus, feels tight; quite fatigued today
> 6DPO: Clump of EWCM x1, pressure/mild cramps again at night, very irritable
> 7DPO: anxious, insomnia
> 8DPO: very aware of uterus, left focal side
> 9DPO: twinges left side of uterus, ++ fatigued, dizzy in AM
> 10DPO: Feels like PMS; cramps full blown like AF going to arrive any minute, irritable, bloating, headache, drinking lots H20, dizzy moments, breasts feel full. Very vivid dream; while at work, a doctor/friend gave me an ultrasound because she knew I was worried; she said 'You're baby is growing just fine. Relax. Go back to work.'
> 11DPO: AF-like cramps all morning (continues to be left sided).
> 12DPO: AF-like cramps persist. Creamy CM. Sore throat; run down? BFN on cheapie.
> 13DPO: Mild cramps. Creamy CM. Very fatigue. Sore throat
> 14DPO: AF-like cramps; used hot water bottle in evening. Very fatigue; horrible insomnia last night. Feel like crying (very much PMS symptom for me).
> 15DPO: Feels like AF is about to arrive any minute, cramps, wet feeling. Binge eating!! BFN (cheapie) in AM.
> 16DPO: AF-like cramps; left side still. On/off throughout day. Thought AF was about to show; CM clump x1. BFN on FRER. Very upset, low energy day.
> 17DPO: Thinking I must have messed up my ovulation date. No AF. Incredibly hard to get out of bed, low energy.
> 18DPO: mild left sided cramps. BFN. CD 31. This f'n sucks.
> 19DPO: Mild cramps. Wet feeling; thought AF, creamy CM.
> 
> 
> AF due 15 DPO (28 day cycle)...
> 
> 
> 20DPOissed AF hasn't shown and still BFN.
> 21DPO:BFN. Mild cramps left side; sharp shooting pain down left leg. Getting concerned something is wrong.
> 22DPO: Exhausted. Mild pressure left side. BFN.
> 
> 7 days late... and counting!Click to expand...

Wow!! I am getting so anxious and I am only 2 days late!! Still BFN for me this morning too. Are your cycles normally fairly regular? Mine last 2 have been 3 days early so mine can very a bit but I haven't been late in awhile.


----------



## Alyk_1980

Alyk_1980 said:


> Congrats Emicakess - wish you all the best for the next 9 months
> 
> I am TTC after an early MC in May. We waited one cycle so I guess we have been actively trying for 5 months. This month something definitely feels different so I have fingers x'd. Here are my symptoms so far..
> ..
> 1-4 DPO - Nothing
> 5 DPO - Cramping in the middle of the night. Yellow CM and itching, went to Gyno and it was thrush :-(
> 6 DPO - Increased urination at night 2-3 times. Yellow CM.
> 7 DPO - Extremely nauseous first thing in the morning but no vomiting. Sore bbs, nipples had shooting pains. More Yellow CM.
> 8 DPO - Had a vivid dream I was producing breast milk? More nausea but not vomiting. Bbs sore underarms.
> 9 DPO - Very emotional, tearful
> 10 DPO - Lower back ache. Tested BFN.
> 11 DPO - Strong cramps that last under 5 seconds. Bbs not as sore as they have been but seem full and heavy. Feel winded when going up the stairs.
> 12 DPO - Veins in bbs more prominent. Insomnia, woke up several times and got up at 3:00am. Tested BFN.
> 13 DPO - Lower back ache and fatigue, could not stay awake. (prob tired from previous evening). Had a 2 hour nap. Still slightly nauseous. Huge fight with husband over something so small, and I was irrationally furious!! Poor husband :-(
> 14 DPO - AF is due. Tested and BFN.
> 
> 15 DPO - Tested again BFN. EW Cm, slighty sore bbs but other symptoms seem to have gone. :-( Getting a bit worried that AF might show but still no sign of her. No cramps and usually I spot a few days before but nothing. So my hopes are still really high


----------



## AuntieKate

[/QUOTE]

Wow!! I am getting so anxious and I am only 2 days late!! Still BFN for me this morning too. Are your cycles normally fairly regular? Mine last 2 have been 3 days early so mine can very a bit but I haven't been late in awhile.[/QUOTE]

Hey! My cycles are fairly regular; they range from 26-29 days. Usually 28. 
This seems a bit excessive. I see my MD tomorrow and will chat with her about things. It would be nice to know what's going on.


----------



## angelbump

2dpo today and im absolutely exhausted. Iv never felt tiredness like this on a good nights sleep!! I hope it because a little bun is being cooked and not because im coming down with something! Feeling a bit ill too so its one or the other. 
Feeling quite sharp twinges in left ovary and it sort of aches but apart from that nothing. 
Please please please let me be a lucky one x


----------



## GDMomma

I'm really wondering if I'm pregnant, been pregnant before & every time my thyroid (usually hyperactive) levels are in normal range. Well yesterday I got my quarterly testing & it was normal! Now I'm really beginning to become hopeful about my symptoms...

*O Day & day before:* BD w/ DH, medium cramping, nausea, irritable, EWCM, HUNGRY!! SHOW cervix

*1DPO:* Nausea, cramping, irritable, low backache, hungry, EWCM, BD, 

*2DPO:* Extreme cramping in my uterus down to my inner thighs, pressure, hungry, lil' nauseous, backache, SHOW cervix

*3DPO:* Gassy :blush:, tender & tingly nips, going to the potty every hr!! Cramping still, SO tired, want to eat everything, low backache, SHCW cervix 

*4DPO:* Gassy :blush:, tender & tingly nips, going to the potty every hr!! Cramping still, EVEN more tired today, want to eat everything, low backache, SHCW cervix, lil' waves of nausea, POS OPK

*5DPO:* Gassy :blush:, tender & tingly nips, cold symptoms, going to the potty every hr!! Cramping still, EVEN more tired today, want to eat everything, low backache, SHCW cervix, lil' waves of nausea, damp down there, POS OPK

*6DPO:* Gassy :blush:, tender & tingly nips, going to the potty every hr!! Medium cramping still, lil' less tired, want to eat more than usual, low backache, SHCW cervix, lil' waves of nausea, POS OPK

*7DPO:* Tender nips, feel like the potty is my new BFF!! Light cramping, lil' less tired, want to eat more than usual, quite painful low backache to hips & thighs, SHCW cervix, nausea is gone, cold symptoms, (TMI) LOTS of Clear CM, POS OPK, BD w/ Hubby & it HURT with the more compromising positions :blush: (this also happened w/ my first pregnancy, it's how I found out I was preggers, I went to ER in 2005 & suprise)!! Tested FRER BFN

*8DPO:* Little bit tender & tingly nips, potty time every 2hrs now, light cramping, heavy feeling in lower stomach, still want to eat more than usual, cold symptoms, tired, quite painful low backache to hips & thighs, POS OPK, dreamt about my Grandpa who passed in '09 - so REAL!! Wanted to cry when I woke.

*9DPO:* Slightly tender & very tingly nips (my toddler wants to grab them today constantly) LOL, I've gone potty so much think I might have UTI, cold symptoms, light cramping, still quite painful low backache to hips & thighs, (TMI) LOTS of Creamy CM, nausea waves are back, just barely POS OPK, Dr ordered TSH, T4 & they were normal - WTF!! Am I pregnant?? She also ordered a qualitative blood test & it was NEG, no UTI normal urine. :shrug:

*10DPO-today:* Slightly tender & very tingly nips (are they bigger??) LOL, Light cramping, going pee every 30-45 mins, still quite painful low backache to hips & thighs, (TMI) LOTS of Creamy CM, nausea waves lessened, NEG OPK in AM & Afternoon, BFN on FRER (thought I saw a shadow line), meat & seafood counter almost made me wretch, could taste the metal from my canned whole beans in dinner tonight.:confused: Became emotional at Drs. today about losing the twin pregnancy in June, they didn't seem to think I'm pregnant & are hinting to endometriosis.

So no more testing until 14dpo, when AF is due & if she doesn't show. We'll see... best of luck & loads of baby dust to all!!


----------



## Yazc

Hate driving myself crazy by symptom spotting but cant help myself lol so here goes:

*1dpo - * nothing
*2dpo - * sore and heavy boobs
*3dpo - * sore and heavy boobs
*4dpo - * nipples sensitive and loads of creamy / lotion cm in underwear! stomach cramps at night. Very tired all day.


----------



## sharnw

*1dpo-* high cervix, firm & closed
sticky cm, af pains, lower back pain
*2dpo-* high cervix, firm & closed
creamy cm, heaviness & pressure in uterus,
lots of yawning, 10pm experiencing mild heart burn
*3dpo* High cervix, medium feeling & closed
*4dpo* Medium height, firm, closed
*5 COULD be 4dpo* Medium height cervix, medium/soft, closed
period pain & low back pain through out the afternoon
*6 could be 5 dpo* Engorged cervix, feels soft, closed, 
period pain & low back pain.


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> Very cautiously writing this
> 
> 1DPO - Temperature 36.81, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and open. Tender Breasts.
> 2DPO - Temperature 36.61, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Tender Breasts.
> 3DPO - Temperature 36.75, Creamy CM, Cervix low, soft and closed. Tender Breasts.
> 4DPO - Temperature 36.83, Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and medium. Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Tender Breasts, Sharp shooting pain in vagina, runny nose and Sore nipples.
> 5DPO - Temperature 36.86. Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Bloated. Tender Breasts.
> 6DPO - Temperature 36.87. Creamy CM, Cervix medium, medium and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Tender breasts, Chapped lips and a really sore mouth. I didn't have any ulcers but my gums felt raw and I felt like my whole mouth was burnt. The tip of my tongue turned bright red and really hurt.
> 7DPO - Temperature 37.01. Creamy CM, Cervix low, firm and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased Appetite, Tender breasts and Chapped lips.
> 8DPO - Temperature 37.11. Creamy CM. Cervix medium, firm and closed. Lower backache, Cramps, Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased appetite, Tender breasts and Chapped lips.
> 9DPO - Temperature 37.18. Creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and medium. Lower backache, Cramps, Headache, Increased appetitie, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Chapped lips, Runny nose and Sore throat.
> 10DPO - Temperature 37.10. Egg white CM. Cervix high, medium and closed. My temperature begins to drop before AF so at this point I thought I was out. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated at times then diarrhea, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Vivid dreams and Increased CM.
> 11DPO - Temperature 36.76. Really thought I was out after that dip! Creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated, Cramps, Increased urination, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, Nausea on and off, Tender breasts, Gurgling stomach, Chapped lips, Increased CM and Bleeding gums.
> 12DPO - Did a test at dinner. Put it in my bag, looked an hour later. Faint line. Thought evap. Temperature 36.96. Went slightly up so hope has returned. Egg White CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Lower backache, Bloated, Constipated, Cramps, Fatigue, Heartburn, Irritable, Tender Breasts, Nausea on and off, Gurgling stomach, Chapped lips and Runny nose.
> 13DPO - AF due. No sign. Did a test with FMU. Thought I could see something. Left on bathroom side. Hubby took a picture and sent me it at work. Pretty certain it was the start of BFP. Temperature 36.9. Egg White CM. Cervix high, medium and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Lower backache, Bloated, Cramps, Diarrhea, Fatigue, Increased urination, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Increased appetite, Nausea on and off and Tender breasts.
> 14DPO - FRER came up positive :) Temperature 36.95. Lots of creamy CM. Cervix high, firm and closed. Cervix tilted towards my back. Tender breasts, Slight cramps, Heartburn, Nausea on and off and extremely tired! Insomnia hit last night too!

Sadly miscarried at 5+3 :cry:


----------



## Unexpected212

Here we go again. Cycle 2 after MC. Last month had plenty of symptoms. This month not even sure if I ovulated because my tests got really dark just not quite positive then faded out.

1DPO - Nothing
2 DPO - Vivid dreams and more tired than usual
3 DPO - Slightly sorer fuller breasts but they get like that after ovulation anyway. More sleepy than usual. Also got up for a wee in the night when I never do.
4 DPO - Nothing really. Just a bit more tired than usual and slightly sore breasts but nothing out of the usual.


----------



## ToughCookie

Oh im so sorry. I know that nothing anyone can say will ease your pain. Sending hugs your way to your family.


----------



## ToughCookie

Ok, here we go. I havent posted since page 92... Took a couple months off TTC.

3 dpo - cramps, breast tenderness
4 dpo - cramps, breast tenderness
5 dpo - cramps, breast tenderness
6 dpo - cramps, breast tenderness, (tmi warning) snot-like yellowish green cm
7 dpo - cramps, breast tenderness, creamy cm, temp rose aboe usual dpo temps
8 dpo - cramps, breast tenderness, headache, temp rise has sustained
9 dpo - cramps, breast tenderness is easing, cm is now creamy lotion like, temp has gone triphasic, dizzy, headache, nausea


----------



## sharnw

*brunettebimbo* So sorry hun :hugs: not nice to see those posts :(

xox


----------



## Kezzybear

Hi girls,  I did a test this morning at 11dpo and got a positive on FRER! Just thought I would let you know that I have felt literally nothing! Symptom spotting is hard work so just giving you hope that you can get a positive with no symptoms. Only slight nausea and cramps today but up until now, nothing at all. I didn't ovulation track, I bd around the right time but not on ovulation day, I was on top and didn't put my legs in the air for 20 minutes. This is the first month that I didn't do all the things that we should do when TTC, I just enjoyed my OH. Good luck ladies!! I hope you all get there soon xxxxx


----------



## emicakess

I'm so sorry burnette :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

These were my symptoms last year with my DS:

1dpo Bloating, gassy, mild cramps, frequent urination (feel like Im getting a UTI)
2dpo UTI feeling is worse, felt frustrated, headache, tired
3dpo Still feel like I have a UTI, tired, felt hot at night
4dpo Took home UTI test and it came back positive, some ovary pain, gassy, irritable, emotional, tired, hot at night, noticed that cervix was pretty high today
5dpo Doctor confirmed UTI, emotional, vivid dreams
6dpo Still have UTI, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, had strange cramps this morning that felt like AF was coming on (assuming this was implantation), tested in the evening but it was bfn, cervix still high, and seems to be tilting upwards
7dpo Gassy, UTI symptoms are starting to go away, emotional, tired, vivid dreams, increased cm, starting to feel pregnant, tested in the afternoon and thought I saw the faintest possible line
8dpo Stomach muscles felt sore like I had been working out, felt anxious/nervous stomach, sweaty palms, tired, acne breakout, resisted testing
9dpo Bloating, mild cramps, gassy, sore muscles (although not as bad as yesterday), stuffy nose, tired, frequent urination (but no burning, so I dont think it has to do with the UTI anymore), resisted testing again
10dpo Tested with FMU and bfp! (and strong enough line on a FRER that I think I really did get a super faint line on 7 dpo), bloating, mild cramps, gassy, vivid dreams, diarrhea, frequent urination, took me a little while to fall asleep at night, despite being tired
11dpo More AF-type cramps today, breasts seem to have gotten bigger, tested again, and the line is darker, very mild headache, bloated, gassy, had a little trouble sleeping again
12dpo More cramping, another mild headache, another darker line on a test this morning


----------



## Spiffynoodles

So far this cycle:

1dpo - Bloating, gas, cramps
2dpo - Gas, cramps, pain near my ovaries, lots of cm
3dpo - Gas, cramps, ovary pain, moody, tired, soft stools, backache, and legs feel achy, cervix is high and tightly closed and tilting upward
4dpo - Gas, cramps, twinges near my ovaries, headache, diarrhea, high, tilted, tightly closed cervix
5dpo - Gas, cramps, twinges/pinching feelings achy legs, headache, felt hot, high, tilted, tightly closed cervix, tested but BFN
6dpo - Cramps, pinching feelings, high, titled, tightly closed cervix, tested but BFN
7dpo - Cramps, gas, bloated, emotional, irritable, achy legs, sore throat, feeling cold, cervix a little softer and lower
8dpo - Cramps, gas, irritable, sore throat, increased appetite, feeling "out" this month, tested but BFN, cervix still softer and lower and doesn't feel as tightly closed anymore
9dpo - Cramps, sore throat, BFN
10 dpo - BFN again. Getting discouraged, since I had a great BFP by 10 dpo last time around
11 dpo- Strong cramps, stabbing pains, sore throat, BFN on FRER. Feeling out for the month.
12 dpo - Gas, cramps, acne breakout, didn't bother testing
13 dpo - Temp was still high, but cervix was low and slightly open, killer headache, acne breakout. Fully expecting AF tomorrow.
14 dpo - Temp was still high and cervix felt closed, so I decided to test again...faint BFP! So faint that it would have been a BFN on 13 dpo.

So you're really not out until the witch shows!

Miscarried at 4+2 weeks. :cry:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

alwaysannie said:


> BD'ed four days before, two days before, and day of.
> 
> One would think it's a promising schedule, but we've been TTC for about a year and a half with no luck :(
> 
> Went to a RE and ran tons of tests...blood work, ultrasounds, HSG you name it. Hubby's sperm is perfect. Everything for me came back fine with the exception of a low AMH and somewhat low follicle count.
> 
> We're just trying to enjoy the holidays "stress free" if that's possible  But we'll start investigating other options this spring, like clomid, IUI and the like.
> 
> Definitely don't have my hopes up the way I usually do, but it's just because enough is enough and I can't keep putting myself through the emotional roller coaster.
> 
> I am absolutely perplexed at my lack of symptoms at this point CD31...very strange...

Hi alswaysannie,

Me and my hubby have been ttc for 6 years and more. We have started just recently testing (it was because of the circumstances we were ttc 6 years without knowing where the problem was :( ). We found out I have low AMH hormones and that is all. I had a chemical pregnancy this June and maybe two others two years ago. I start clomid next month. I am telling you this because apparently you need medication to get pregnant. Don't leave it to "If it happens". The chance for that is very small. I am an example. My follicles are ok.

Good luck and a lot of baby dust.

p.S. have you checked your temperature. Mine is very low :(.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hiii I'm back on here again. I miscarried back in August and this cycle I really think we got it! =)

1-2DPO nothing
3DPO Heartburn
4DPO Frequent urination
5DPO I may have been sick, but I had a horrible stuffy nose, as well as heartburn. Heartburn was when I woke up and before I fell asleep. I also had two vivid dreams, one of my wedding reception and one of me playing a drinking game with keith urban
6DPO nothing noted
7DPO More heartburn in the morning and before bed; very very tired. Woke up early, took a two hour nap, and still went to bed by 11pm.
8DPO STILL TIRED! I woke up early for work, but I still got about 7 hours of sleep. I'm so exhausted
9DPO still tired for the most part, had to sleep on the couch and didn't sleep well, that may be why. Stuffy nose is starting to clear up but it's still there. Had a horrible headache that came out of no where. 
10DPO woke up at 3am and had to pee so bad and I decided to test. Got a faint positive after 3 minutes! Had another headache again today
11DPO restless night of sleeping. I don't know if I was excited to test again or not but I woke up every 2 hours!
12DPO Alright I think we are ok! I know there wasn't much symptoms but it may help someone else!
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/mel28nicole/unnamed5.jpg


----------



## sharnw

sharnw said:


> *1dpo-* high cervix, firm & closed
> sticky cm, af pains, lower back pain
> *2dpo-* high cervix, firm & closed
> creamy cm, heaviness & pressure in uterus,
> lots of yawning, 10pm experiencing mild heart burn


I dont even think I Ov'd :cry:

When I was pregnant, I got sore nipples at 4 dpo.
I'm 3 maybe 4 dpo today and NO symptoms at all :dohh:


----------



## SopranoJKM

This is our 3rd cycle TTC. I took EPO supplements and FertileCM this cycle and drank lots more water than I had been in order to improve/increase my CM. DW and I also used Pre-Seed for the first time this cycle and fresh sperm, as opposed to frozen donor sperm the first two cycles. Here are my symptoms:

*1-5dpo:* nothing I don't usually notice after my ovulation

*6dpo:* felt weird sharp pain across my whole abdomen in the afternoon that only lasted a few seconds, later that night had really, really, REALLY bad gas, had a sharp pain over my left ovary and on and off tugging sensations in my uterus, I also got weirdly emotional and cried in the evening about my weight and how I felt about myself.

*7dpo:* bad smelly gas continued into the morning, slight pains on and off over both ovaries, slight lower back pain. Cervix felt low and squishy (unusual for me at this point in my cycle). Yellow-tinged CM in the afternoon changing to brown and stringy in the evening, then none. Right before bed there was a dull ache, almost burning or itching sensation over both ovaries.

*8dpo:* woke up at 4:00 am with slightly tender breasts and hiccups (WTF?), too restless to go back to sleep, a very slight amount of brown CM, more of the ovaries aching up till right now, my boobs are swollen but that happens about this time in my cycle every month so it's not a reliable symptom. What was new was the ache that I felt in them inside, plus a couple of visible blue veins, which I've never had. I also lost my appetite before I was halfway done with my lunch, even though I had been SUPER hungry and looking forward to lunch all morning. Later in the evening I had middle to lower back pain. Feeling super bloated and heavy all over. Cried irrationally again this evening. Cervix felt . . . sensitive, as if I'd had really rough sex (which I hadn't--sorry if TMI). Thought that was real weird.

*9dpo*: Couldn't sleep last night even though I'd only gotten six hours of sleep the night before, boobs big still but less sore. Had some weird pinkish-brownish thick-looking CM at 8:15 a.m. when wiped. Checked for more but there wasn't any. Still slightly aching over my ovaries. Not feeling the usual AF cramps that start around this time. Later in afternoon, not really any pain or cramps at all. Just really bloated.

*10dpo*: Bad gas comes and goes. Had weird yellowish pinkish creamy CM this morning, almost same as yesterday morning and at same time. Boobs big and buoyant even (don't mind that!), although blue veins not as visible. Lower abdomen cramping in am and wet feeling. Sharper pains over ovaries intermittently. :bfn: at 6:30 am. Got really really tired around 3:00, kind of like PMS tired. Went to grocery store, left a bag at the store on accident, didn't realize it till I got home and bawled about it to DW. Serious headache and, weirdly, jaw ache (could be wisdom teeth). Later she said my boobs were huge and areolae rounder. Also later in evening yellow CM and a couple of coffee ground-like clumps. Sounds weird, but it's the best way to describe it. Slight ache over ovaries again and my uterus feels heavy. I'M SO NERVOUS!!!

*11dpo:* Feel like AF is coming more than ever. When I check my cervix it is high and hard and my fingers have pinkish-red blood on them, although it hasn't come out on my underwear or when I wipe yet.


----------



## mayb_baby

mel28nicole Congrats :D


----------



## AuntieKate

Congrats Mel28Nicole! Happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## chefalyy

Hey all! Kinda new on here, 

I havent noticed anything but the cramping and nausea, I have had a ton of heartburn which isn't normal at all.

Im.about 14 dpo,ive been cramping and have on and off nausea for the past week, today im a day late no sign of her anywhere yet.. tested yesterday and the day before and got bfn. Getting a little frustrated here, but this is our second month were not really ttc but we're not avoiding.


----------



## Lizzy1230

Here I am in another TWW...
1dpo- T 97.35, sticky CM, cervix starting to firm up and close
2 dpo- T 97.5, sticky CM
3 dpo- T 97.7, sticky CM
4 dpo- T 97.51, more creamy wet CM, cervix medium height slightly softer, completely closed
5 dpo- Big temp dip below cover to 97.11. ?? Cervix softened up even more last night and this morning and is now soft, medium, and closed. Increase in creamy CM, which is normal for me at this point. The weird thing, though, is that as I went down the stairs this morning my beasts hurt (I'm only an A cup, it's not like there's that much jiggling!). I felt them and they are unmistakably tender to touch which is unusual for me. Maybe I o'ed earlier than I thought? Fx'ed!


----------



## volumeone

AF is due Tuesday! I haven't noticed much. Hoping to turn this green and to make an announcement to our parents for Christmas!
1-4 DPO: Increased sex drive...like never before..Hopefully this wasn't me ovulating later than I thought.
5-8 DPO: Nothing
9 DPO: Very small amount of light brown spotting in CM. This was after a gyno exam though so I'm not sure if it's from that or IB. However, I don't think if it was from a gyno exam, it'd be brown.
10 DPO: Again, a little bit of brown spotting in CM. IB???? Hoping! Praying! I also have very mild cramping. It seems to be lower than AF cramps.
11 DPO: Emotional, boobs are a little sore.
12 DPO: Boobs are still a little sore but now as sore as they usually here before AF. Large amount of EWCM 1x
13 DPO: Cramps...really feel like AF is coming. It's due tomorrow. Feeling out for sure. :(
14 DPO: AF due. Still feels like AF is coming but nothing yet and it's 5:24. Testing after tomorrow!
15 DPO: Felt hot, got up in the middle of the night to pee multiple times. BFP!!!!!

**We only BD'd ONCE 4 days before O day. This was our first month of NTNP so I didn't lay down afterwards either. :)


----------



## NMichMomma

*Hello  5 years ttc number two! ugh...It's been one year since my MC. So I started Charting last month and Im now on/or around 9dpo or so. I have started taking Vitamin D3 (5000iu) and Vitamin B Complex, Baby Asprin, and Im looking into a few other supplements as well. Im pcos and 39, times a'tickin! 

1-4dpo...nothing really felt pretty good actually! 

4 dpo....nipples started to get tender and creamy cm

5dpo...gas...a lot of it! And loose stools..but I ate a LOT of Clementines lol

6 dpo.... more creamy cm, still eating clementines...ahem. smh. sharp stabbing pain in uterine area sore nipples...peeing more than normal

7dpo...Nipples are SORE! Very creamy cm- undies wet- no more clementines lol so back to normal there too. peeing more than normal

8dpo...nipples very sore, mild cramps, I feel AF is coming. Emotions are GREAT..no tears etc. PMS I cry a ton before af..but I started Vitamin D3 (5000iu daily) OMG! I'm human again. Drinking not as much water...not quite as much peeing.

9dpo... Nipples are not as sore, but def. tender. drinking more water..peeing more lol, still happy as a lark...WEird! (though when PG with DD I was a raging Bitch those first few weeks..ahem..not nice!) Crampy again. And decrease in really creamy cm..undies were not soaked today..yesterday they were. Im betting AF is coming down the pike. 5 years ttc will make you a realist lol. Charting is helping me see the light though and understand my lenghty cycles. 

My temps are still high and way above coverline. Even taking my temp during the day shows me above normal..not counting on that though. 

Good Luck Ladies! *


----------



## sandflower

Found this late, so abbreviating up through 9 dpo.

Was worried had ovulated early because of early period past two cycles (found out might have been caused by my gluttonous acts with hummus), dark-ish opt cd8-10, and cramping starting on cd10, but mucus signs around cd 14-18. I never get very dark OPTs, so a little hard to judge from them. The following is based on my assumed normal O time of cd14.

0-8 dpo: cm egg-white/clear wet for several days then productive white-lotiony, crampy, vivid dreams, achy wrists and ankles, occasional sharp pains in thighs; all somewhat normal for me, but extra body pain.
6-8 dpo: all previous symptoms; nasal, throat and muscle symptoms of a cold; mild nausea, light-headedness and nearly constant threat of oncoming headache; heartburn (not typical for me); lower back pain/pressure; low-medium and open cervix; sore chest (typical pms for me); bfn (wondfo).
9 dpo: same symptoms but with high, soft, closed cervix; feeling feverish; no test.
10 dpo: feeling normal/not-pregnant; a little less cm; sore chest (typical pms for me); medium, hard, somewhat-open cervix; serious blood from brushing teeth; bfn (wondfo).
11 dpo: high, hard, closed cervix; sore chest (typical for me); bloody toothpaste; no test.
12 dpo: burning cramps like af will start in a few days; less cm; sore chest (typical for me); mild headache--busy and behind on sleep; heartburn (not normal); high, hard, somewhat open cervix; slightly bloody toothpaste; very faint false positive (I already know its from a bad batch of wondfo).
13 dpo: lower back pain/pressure returning; serious GERD (somewhat normal) and heartburn (not normal); bfn (wondfo).
14 dpo: swollen, tender chest (normal); no cramping or weird body pains; high, hard, somewhat closed cervix; bfn (first response).
15 dpo: same symptoms but with mild burning cramps; no test.
16 dpo: same symptoms as yesterday; bfn (first response).
17 dpo: same symptoms as yesterday; bfn (first response).
18 dpo: nipples hurt so bad had to take off bra; unexpectedly burped up a bunch of stomach acid; cervix too high to tell if open/closed, somewhat hard; tiny bit of blood on tissue, probably start of af; no test.
19 dpo: cervix low, hard and open. af has arrived.

AF was expected the night of 14dpo, but it may be delayed as I was taking a strong B vitamin complex for several days before ovulation. Maybe it's the winter solstice, lol. I usually get some warning blood in my cm in the hours before af.


----------



## Unexpected212

I got a BFP in September after 1 month TTC but sadly miscarried. This is Cycle 2 TTC since the miscarriage. We BD'd every except one before ovulation and twice on the day of ovulation and once the day after.

I started one of these about a week ago but can't find my old post. I ovualted a LOT later than I thought I had so I had to start again.

So at the moment

(a lot of the symptoms are stuff I get with PMS anyway. Except from tender boobs and weeing a lot. Thats differnt to usual)

Ridiculously hungry since I ovulated but I get that before my period anyway.

1dpo - Nothing
2dpo- Nothing really, stuffy nose at night
3dpo- Tired, stuffy nose at night, sensetive to smells
4dpo - Tired, tender boobs, vivid dreams, frequent urination, stuffy nose at night, bad tempered and weepy, sensitive to smells
5dpo- Tired, tender boobs, sore lower back and some cramps, frequent urination, feels like a UTI without any pain or illness, bad tempered and emotional, sensitive to smells
6dpo - Sore boobs. UTI (dont think thats a symptom lol) vivid dreams, tired
7dpo - Hungry, tired, sore boobs, cramping
8dpo - Hungry, tired, vivid dreams, sore boobs, full boobs, weeing a lot
9dpo - Hungry, tired, vivid dreams, some pink discharge cramping and spotting. Thought AF was on the way
10dpo - BFP!!
11dpo - Darker bfp!

Praying AF stays away and this bean sticks


----------



## StephyB

1-3 DPO - nothing
4 DPO Temp dropped to 36.35 &#8211; thought I hadn&#8217;t ovulated
5 DPO Temp back up to 36.64 &#8211; I&#8217;ve defiantly ovulated
6 DPO Mild cramps
8 DPO blood work done to confirm ovulation. Progesterone was 39.6
11 DPO Started to get sore throat&#8230;went to bed early and slept until 11:30AM next morning
12 DPO Woke up with stuffed nose and feeling congested. Slept on the couch all day
13 DPO Bad sleep &#8211; still congested. Pink on toilet paper when wiped. Mild cramps, thinking AF is coming today or soon
14 DPO Still congested &#8211; just in nose &#8211; no cough. 
15 DPO Could finally breathe through nose last night. Nose bleed in the morning.
16 DPO BFP!!


----------



## Lizzy1230

Here I am in another TWW...
1dpo- T 97.35, sticky CM, cervix starting to firm up and close
2 dpo- T 97.5, sticky CM
3 dpo- T 97.7, sticky CM
4 dpo- T 97.51, more creamy wet CM, cervix medium height slightly softer, completely closed
5 dpo- Big temp dip below cover to 97.11. Mouth breathing, not sure if it's reliable?? Cervix softened up even more last night and this morning and is now soft, medium, and closed. Increase in creamy CM, which is normal for me at this point. The weird thing, though, is that as I went down the stairs this morning my beasts hurt (I'm only an A cup, it's not like there's that much jiggling!). I felt them and they are unmistakably tender to touch which is unusual for me. Maybe I o'ed earlier than I thought? Fx'ed!
6dpo- Temp did not come back up which is very unusual for me in my lp. I have had a terribly cold couple of nights though, waking up multiple times freezing and also mouth breathing because of a stuffy nose. I don't know if my ovulation is messed up or my temping is messed up, I am generally very very regular. Anyway, cervix is staying super high and I have a lot of very creamy CM, it is making my undies wet. Tired today. Breasts still slightly tender but less so than yesterday. Migraine.
7 dpo- copious amounts of thin creamy CM. Cervix is still high, closed, medium soft. Breasts no longer tender.
8 dpo- Even more CM than yesterday, soaking through undies with thin creamy CM. Cervix is high but has gone so soft I can barely feel it, even softer than when I ovulate, but it is closed. I am confused by my body this month! Bfn today (I have cheapie wondfos, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## Enduringplum

Another Two Week Wait! I'm feeling positive about my Cycle this time around, so hopefully this will be our lucky one. I plan to test on 10 DPO, which will be this Sunday.

*1DPO, 2 DPO:* Fatigue from being sick with a flu, but no noticeable PMS symptoms
*3 DPO:* mild cramps low in abdomen. Food tastes funny, but I think that's from lingering congestion.
*4 DPO:* breasts suddenly very tender in the evening. Lots of sticky, yellow CM.
*5 DPO:* breasts still very tender and my usual PMS moodiness is in full swing! I pity my sweet man, but fortunately he's very sensitive to me during PMS. Appetite seems increased, but that may just be because I finally feel well again and my normal appetite has returned and I know that increased appetite is a normal side effect of healthy, Post-O progesterone levels.
*6 DPO:* breasts are still very tender and painful, much more so than they usually are. Today I began having light cramps, which are similar to those I had when I became pregnant with my first child!
*7 DPO:* breasts continue to ache. Tearful all morning.
*8 DPO:* breasts tender and my favorite bra now feels painfully tight.
*9 DPO:* woke at 5:00 AM, an hour and a half before my alarm is set. Breasts are still painfully tender. Increased sex drive (woke my boyfriend up in the middle of the night for sex).
*10 DPO:* woke again at 5:00 AM. Breasts less painful, but still seem larger. Light cramps again in the afternoon. Craved a beer, which is unusual for me. Constipated.
*11 DPO:* woke at 3:00 AM to use the bathroom, then woke again at five. Breasts still tender and enlarged. More frequent urination. Constipated.*+FRER!*


----------



## Enduringplum

Lizzy1230, I hope your unusual PMS symptoms turn out to be early pregnancy symptoms! When do you think you'll test?


----------



## Nini Lopez

Hello ladies. I feel like posting my symptoms even though I have a feeling I am out this month.

1-3 dpo nothing
4 dpo A little emotional today. Cervix is medium, soft and creamy.
5 dpo Temp dip? Cried for every little thing. Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm.
6 dpo Another temp dip? Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm. No other symptoms. 
7 dpo Temp rise. Cervix is medium, soft, closed. Sticky cm. I have had back pains all day today.


----------



## MomWife

AF is due Sunday 15th. Here are my symptoms:

1-2 DPO nothing
3DPO gassy, fatigue, constipation, diarrhea in pm
4DPO cramps, nose bleed, runny nose, decreased appetite
5DPO gassy, cramps, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, constipation
6DPO bloating, cramps, gassy, backache, dizziness/lightheaded, runny nose, sore throat, stuffy nose, decreased appetite, fatigue
7DPO cramps, gassy, lightheaded, runny & stuffy nose, vivid dreams, decreased appetite, sore throat in am
8DPO low blood pressure, gassy, cramps, emotional, nose bleed, headache, runny & stuffy nose, fatigue, constipation, acne breakout, sore throat in am
9DPO gassy, cramps, backache, runny & stuffy nose, sore throat, headache, nose stuffy, runny nose, sore throat in am
10DPO cramps, runny & stuffy nose, gassy,headache, dizziness, sore throat, fatigue, backache, low blood pressure (90/61) I think AF will arrive next week since I am getting cramps this early.
11DPO cramps, gassy
12DPO cramps, gassy, acne breakout, headache, fatigue, bloated
13DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose
14DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose, nose bleed, nipples hurt
15DPO AF is due so nothing yet, slight cramping, runny nose, breasts are sensitive
16DPO AF is 1 day late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
17DPO AF is 2 days late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
18DPO AF is 3 days late, nipples and breasts hurt, fatigue, fell asleep while my mom was talking on the phone to me! LOL! Called her back 1 hr later and she said oh you awake now!!!! I told her I didn't know that I fell asleep on the phone!
19DPO AF is still late, same symptoms as yesterday.
20DPO AF is still late, so I tested and :bfp::bfp:


----------



## NMichMomma

*Hello  5 years ttc number two! ugh...It's been one year since my MC. So I started Charting last month and Im now on/or around 9dpo or so. I have started taking Vitamin D3 (5000iu) and Vitamin B Complex, Baby Asprin, and Im looking into a few other supplements as well. Im pcos and 39, times a'tickin! 

1-4dpo...nothing really felt pretty good actually! 

4 dpo....nipples started to get tender and creamy cm

5dpo...gas...a lot of it! And loose stools..but I ate a LOT of Clementines lol

6 dpo.... more creamy cm, still eating clementines...ahem. smh. sharp stabbing pain in uterine, area sore nipples...peeing more than normal

7dpo...Nipples are SORE! Very creamy cm- undies wet- no more clementines lol so back to normal there too. peeing more than normal

8dpo...nipples very sore, mild cramps, I feel AF is coming. Emotions are GREAT..no tears etc. PMS I cry a ton before af..but I started Vitamin D3 (5000iu daily) OMG! I'm human again. Drinking not as much water...not quite as much peeing.

9dpo... Nipples are not as sore, but def. tender. drinking more water..peeing more lol, still happy as a lark...WEird! (though when PG with DD I was a raging Bitch those first few weeks..ahem..not nice!) Crampy again. And decrease in really creamy cm..undies were not soaked today..yesterday they were. Im betting AF is coming down the pike. 5 years ttc will make you a realist lol. Charting is helping me see the light though and understand my lenghty cycles. 

10-11 dpo Breasts (tops, sides, under) and nipples now sore--yesterday they Flared up midmorning and holy poptart!!!, but more so at night. Hungry, still mostly happy, things make me cry a tad easy now though. I had weird pinching in my lower ab area last night. Strange...lasted an hour or more. Im more constipated then a few days ago. Sorry tmi...but it happens. Tired! Very tired and not sleeping great. But slept last night well enough to get a temp. My face feels warm to my touch. Flushed I guess. Im back to creamy, but had a short episode of Creamy/EWCM last night before bed. Trying to drink more H2O--Im better when I work than at home. 
This is very odd for me, but I wanted to jump hubby an hour ago (could not because I was working) I have zero drive most of my PCOS time.  

12dpo and short temp drop...I had a backache last night before bed and VERY snotty thick Yellow CM (no smell) I have had this before. So not sure what is up with that. It's pale yellow. 
Im quite sure Im out. I have that gut feeling, my bb's are still tender and that comes and goes. Hungry..I could eat a mtn right now. Absentminded, and butter fingers too... Im betting AF comes tomorrow or Friday...Dumb Witch..grrrrrr.... 

I expect AF soon, my LP is usually around 11-12 days long, but my Vitamin B may lenghten that a tad. 

My temps are still high and way above coverline. Even taking my temp during the day shows me above normal..not counting on that though. 

Good Luck Ladies! *


----------



## Katiepie

Awesome stephyB! Congrats!


----------



## MollyGrue

Hello! I'm new at this ("this" being pretty much everything - TTC, tracking symptoms, posting in a forum), so I hope I'm appropriate.

My husband and I are TTC, and we just started trying. 34 day (average) cycle; BD 2 days pre-ovulation. I think ovulation - again, just started figuring all of this out.

1-2 dpo: nothing of note, other than steady temp climb
3 dpo: first time finding cervix, felt low and firm
4 dpo: nothing new of note
5 dpo: slight temperature dip, then more temp climb, backache, bloating, fatigue, mood swings
6 dpo: bigger boobs, thought not particularly sore (however, I am quite small chested, and I don't even get sore before AF, though they get bigger), diarrhea in the morning, upset stomach after eating
7 dpo: backache, bloated, started cramping (mild to moderate), diarrhea in the morning, irritable 
8 dpo: moderate cramps in the morning, I've switched to being a bit constipated, increased appetite but slight upset stomach, irritable, cervix feels higher, not as firm - caved and took a test at 9pm - BFN, of course
9 dpo: less cramping, but still some mild-moderate. Worse in the mornings and after I eat. Felt a little light headed in the shower this morning, but I think it may have been mental more so than physical; short of breath at work; constipation; cervix still feels high to me; temp up another .2 degrees; peeing all the time, but that's pretty normal for me.
10 dpo: cramping is mostly gone, but still had some this morning; up twice to pee last night (usually just up once); extreme (for me) bout of nausea this afternoon, vomited; a bit gassy; took a frer this morning and got a VERY faint second line, but not confident enough to call it a BFP just yet&#8230;
11 dpo: woke up with a headache; peed several times throughout the night; boobs have grown a ton; definite BFP!

So now we're just praying for a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Nini Lopez said:


> Hello ladies. I feel like posting my symptoms even though I have a feeling I am out this month.
> 
> 1-3 dpo nothing
> 4 dpo A little emotional today. Cervix is medium, soft and creamy.
> 5 dpo Temp dip? Cried for every little thing. Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm.
> 6 dpo Another temp dip? Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm. No other symptoms.
> 7 dpo Temp rise. Cervix is medium, soft, closed. Sticky cm. I have had back pains all day today.

8 dpo Cervix feels higher, soft, and closed. Have tons of Creamy cm. I have felt hungry all day, but nothing satisfies it. Exhausted and low cramps


----------



## Nini Lopez

MollyGrue this tww is horrid!!! I've been the same with googling and endless reading about all my symptoms every month! I have calmed down this month and trying not to read too much into them because they always seem to lead to AF.


----------



## MollyGrue

Nini - I KNOW! I told my hubs the other day that this is an obsessive compulsive nightmare dream. There's just so much information to dig through. One minute I feel super hopeful, the next I'm convinced it's not happening this month. It's very much a roller coaster.


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies just wondering if any of ye are temping? if so how much does your temp go up after ovulation?


----------



## Nini Lopez

I am and my chart is in my signature. It shoots about a few degrees and then continues to rise. It varies for me every month.


----------



## RedRose19

my temp went from 35.85 to 36.19 is that enough of a "spike" to be ovulation? 
my base temps were 35.95 - 36.05 usually


----------



## Nini Lopez

I think as long as you have 3 consecutive rises that ovulation has occurred.


----------



## pootle33

1-4 DPO - nothing out of the ordinary
5 DPO - heartburn in the morning
6 DPO - quick sharp pain in uterus area
10 DPO - dizziness; brown CM, really tired at 6pm
11 DPO - noticed breasts bit heavier, dizziness, brown CM
12 DPO - breasts heavier again, dizziness, white CM
13 DPO - dizziness, tired, BFP!!!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Congrats pootle!!!


----------



## Kaylen

Oh how exciting! I saw the same post on another website, and I am so happy to see it here too! I will post my symptopms, even though I don't have a lot of detail, but after so many months of trying, i have learned not to pay attention to certain things.
IUI cycle with injectables (1st one ever on both meds and IUI):

1 DPO - 6 DPO - bloated, heavy feeling, dry cm

7 DPO - 8 DPO - cyclical cramps, dull somewhat strong pain that lasts a few seconds then goes away and comes back multiple times, enlarged breasts, but not sore. usually they are very sore and no one (aka husand) is allowed to touch them, dry cm

9 DPO - 10 DPO - cramps are still here but not as strong, and not often, breasts are still bigger, and still no pain but a little itchy. frequent urination (althought i have had frequent urination before during luteal phase simply due to bloating), still bloated, dry cm

11 DPO - nothing stands out, more CM this morning, but i can't tell what kind as it is affected by progesterone supositories. Some brown mixed in CM late in the evening. BFN with afternoon urine.

12 DPO - temperature dip to cover line. AF shows up.

Also, i ended up with a 40 mm cyst so no IUI this cycle. Thanks Clomid!


----------



## MollyGrue

Congratulations, Pootie!

RedRose19 - I just started charting my temps, but I went up about .4 tenths of a degree, and my temp didn't rise until 48 hours dpo - at least, 48 hours after when I was pretty sure that I ovulated.


----------



## MollyGrue

MollyGrue said:


> Hello! I'm new at this ("this" being pretty much everything - TTC, tracking symptoms, posting in a forum), so I hope I'm appropriate.
> 
> My husband and I are TTC, and we just started trying. 34 day (average) cycle; BD 2 days pre-ovulation. I think ovulation - again, just started figuring all of this out.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing of note, other than steady temp climb
> 3 dpo: first time finding cervix, felt low and firm
> 4 dpo: nothing new of note
> 5 dpo: slight temperature dip, then more temp climb, backache, bloating, fatigue, mood swings
> 6 dpo: bigger boobs, thought not particularly sore (however, I am quite small chested, and I don't even get sore before AF, though they get bigger), diarrhea in the morning, upset stomach after eating
> 7 dpo: backache, bloated, started cramping (mild to moderate), diarrhea in the morning, irritable
> 8 dpo: moderate cramps in the morning, I've switched to being a bit constipated, increased appetite but slight upset stomach, irritable, cervix feels higher, not as firm
> 
> And that's it up to today. I'm not handling this whole 2ww thing all that well, unless you consider obsessive reading and googling of acronyms healthy...

I can't figure out how to edit my post to add additional information. Anyone?


----------



## Kaylen

Find your post, on the bottom next to the "reply with quote" button there is a button saying "edit".


----------



## MollyGrue

Kaylen said:


> Find your post, on the bottom next to the "reply with quote" button there is a button saying "edit".

This is going to sound bonkers, but I swear, that JUST appeared. I wonder if it only comes up after you've made a certain number of posts? I even looked in the FAQ section, looking for information. It wasn't there before just now! Eesh.


----------



## Knightrider

Can't remember what dpo's things happened on but at about 6dpo to 8dpo had intense cramping and pressure down there.
Since then have been more tired than usual. Have had a mild backache and cramps on and off since 8dpo. Dizziness whenever I stand up (from 8dpo), blood pressure checked and fine. 
Currently cd26/dpo15. 
Been having lots more dreams .... Cp high and firm barely any cm..
Opinions pleeeease!!! Am I still in??


----------



## RedRose19

have u tested? 

2 dpo so far nothing but abit of twitching/ tugging on my sides but most likely nothing


----------



## Knightrider

I did a frer hpt at 11dpo but got a bfn :( this tww sucks!!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Nini Lopez;30852673]


Nini Lopez said:


> Hello ladies. I feel like posting my symptoms even though I have a feeling I am out this month.
> 
> 1-3 dpo nothing
> 4 dpo A little emotional today. Cervix is medium, soft and creamy.
> 5 dpo Temp dip? Cried for every little thing. Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm.
> 6 dpo Another temp dip? Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm. No other symptoms.
> 7 dpo Temp rise. Cervix is medium, soft, closed. Sticky cm. I have had back pains all day today.
> 8 dpo Cervix feels higher, soft, and closed. Have tons of Creamy cm. I have felt hungry all day, but nothing satisfies it. Exhausted and low cramps. BFN.
> 9 dpo Cervix high, firm, and closed. Creamy/sticky cm. Some mild cramps. Felt a little nauseated when going to bed.
> 10 dpo Cervix is still high and firm. Not sure if it's open or closed couldn't reach it. Cream/sticky cm. Had sex to contract cervix hoping to feel it, it was def closed. Some mild cramps. BFN.
> 
> All this could go either way for me :wacko: Hoping that tomorrow my temp stays elevated, last month my drop in temp started at 11 dpo. Ugh I just need to know!


----------



## MollyGrue

Why do you feel you're out? It's still early!


----------



## volumeone

volumeone said:


> AF is due Tuesday! I haven't noticed much. Hoping to turn this green and to make an announcement to our parents for Christmas!
> 1-4 DPO: Increased sex drive...like never before..Hopefully this wasn't me ovulating later than I thought.
> 5-8 DPO: Nothing
> 9 DPO: Very small amount of light brown spotting in CM. This was after a gyno exam though so I'm not sure if it's from that or IB. However, I don't think if it was from a gyno exam, it'd be brown.
> 10 DPO: Again, a little bit of brown spotting in CM. IB???? Hoping! Praying! I also have very mild cramping. It seems to be lower than AF cramps.
> 11 DPO: Emotional, boobs are a little sore.
> 12 DPO: Boobs are still a little sore but now as sore as they usually here before AF. Large amount of EWCM 1x
> 13 DPO: Cramps...really feel like AF is coming. It's due tomorrow. Feeling out for sure. :(
> 14 DPO: AF due. Still feels like AF is coming but nothing yet and it's 5:24. Testing after tomorrow!
> 15 DPO: Felt hot, got up in the middle of the night to pee multiple times. BFP!!!!!




Never thought I'd get to turn it green!! Almost everything felt exactly like PMS, especially the cramps.


----------



## emicakess

Congrats volume! H&h 9 months :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

1-2 dpo nothing really 
3 dpo so much bloating, and sore lower back!
4dpo horrible metallic taste in my mouth, lots of creamy cm, sore boobs


----------



## tinadecember

Cycle 5 now TTC baby 2, would make all my Christmas wishes come true to see a first response with 2 lines! 

1DPO - creamy CM nothing unusual
2DPO - creamy CM, cervix medium height and medium closed. Only strange thing I've noticed is there's no soreness at all in my boobs. Very unusual for me, I normally have sore boobs from ovulation to AF arriving.
3DPO - boobs still not sore. Creamy white CM, cervix medium height and closed. Woke at 7 30 and needed a nap 6 hours later. May be nothing but ill mark it down anyhoo
4DPO - cervix medium height medium opening. Boobs still not sore, creamy CM
5DPO - cervix high and tightly closed, creamy CM, boobs feeling tender to touch underneath.
6DPO - cervix high and closed, creamy CM and boobs aren't sore again haha


----------



## missaria

Hi ladies! I posted on here a few months ago and got my BFP but sadly lost it (ectopic). Hoping to repeat the BFP this cycle but with a sticky bean in the right location!

1DPO - Occasional sharp twinges in the abdomen.
2DPO - Mild cramps. Insatiable appetite. 
3DPO - Nothing.
4DPO - Mild cramps and lower backache. Creamy CM.
5DPO - Mild cramps and lower backache. Very congested.
6DPO - Continued cramps. Headache. Mildly sore boobs.
7DPO - Wet, creamy CM. A few odd shooting pains around tube/ovaries. Other cramping is gone.
8DPO - Frequent urination (which either smelled diff or I just had a heightened sense of smell). Mild nausea.
9DPO - Mild "AF like" cramps and lower backache. BFN with FMU. Tender breasts in the evening. 

We'll see where this leads...


----------



## Nini Lopez

Nini Lopez said:


> Hello ladies. I feel like posting my symptoms even though I have a feeling I am out this month.
> 
> 1-3 dpo nothing
> 4 dpo A little emotional today. Cervix is medium, soft and creamy.
> 5 dpo Temp dip? Cried for every little thing. Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm.
> 6 dpo Another temp dip? Cervix is medium, soft and closed. Creamy cm. No other symptoms.
> 7 dpo Temp rise. Cervix is medium, soft, closed. Sticky cm. I have had back pains all day today.
> 8 dpo Cervix feels higher, soft, and closed. Have tons of Creamy cm. I have felt hungry all day, but nothing satisfies it. Exhausted and low cramps. BFN.
> 9 dpo Cervix high, firm, and closed. Creamy/sticky cm. Some mild cramps. Felt a little nauseated when going to bed.
> 10 dpo Cervix is still high and firm. Not sure if it's open or closed couldn't reach it. Cream/sticky cm. Had sex to contract cervix hoping to feel it, it was def closed. Some mild cramps. BFN.
> 
> All this could go either way for me :wacko: Hoping that tomorrow my temp stays elevated, last month my drop in temp started at 11 dpo. Ugh I just need to know!
> 
> 11 dpo Cervix medium, and medium texture. Wet cm. And nothing else.
> 
> 12 dpo Watery cm again, couldn't tell where my cervix was sitting. BFN
> 
> 13 dpo Creamy cm, Cervix low, and medium texture
> 
> 14 dpo Creamy cm, mixed with wet, also had a little white color in there too. Cervix high and hard. Some cramping. BFN.

15 dpo. Creamy, wet cm. Cervix now higher and soft. Lots of cramping. BFN.


----------



## Nini Lopez

missaria said:


> Hi ladies! I posted on here a few months ago and got my BFP but sadly lost it (ectopic). Hoping to repeat the BFP this cycle but with a sticky bean in the right location!
> 
> 1DPO - Occasional sharp twinges in the abdomen.
> 2DPO - Mild cramps. Insatiable appetite.
> 3DPO - Nothing.
> 4DPO - Mild cramps and lower backache. Creamy CM.
> 5DPO - Mild cramps and lower backache. Very congested.
> 
> We'll see where this leads...

So sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Tmb0047

What a fun idea:) 

1DPO - gassy and bloated. Cervix medium, medium, medium. Dry.
2DPO - gassy and bloated. Creamy CM.
3DPO - gassy and bloated. Cervix medium, hard, closed. Creamy CM.
4DPO - feeling normal :) Creamy CM. 
5DPO - feeling normal. Creamy CM. Vivid dreams in the early AM. Tingly sensation in breast. Gassy.
6DPO - feeling normal. Creamy CM. Vivid dreams in the early AM. Cervix is med/high, hard, closed.
7DPO - BFN! Haha, silly me! Creamy CM. Vivid dreams in early AM. Couldn't sleep, up and at'er an hour before my alarm. Bloated and gassy.
8DPO - BFN! Felt tummy sick in the early morning. Up early again this morning. Cramps in the afternoon. Cramps before bed.
9DPO - BFN. Temp made a huge jump this morning though :)


----------



## BabyMamma87

Hi all, love this thread! lol 

Congratulations on all the BFP! so exciting :) I'm hoping for mine between xmas and new years. I'm at 8dpo at the moment.. Here are my symptoms :) (My boobs usually hurt from 1dpo until a couple days after AF shows her stupid face)

*1-4dpo:* nothing
*5dpo:* cramps, sharp pains in uterus/ovaries area, lower back nerve pain
*6dpo:* cramps, sharp pains in uterus/ovaries area, lower back nerve pain
*7dpo:* light cramps, shooting pains in bb's (they hurt so freaking bad that I felt the pain through my upper back!!) oh and leg cramps.. the leg cramps are the most unusual of my symptoms..
*8dpo:* very light cramps, leg cramps, bb's not so sore today..
*9dpo:* light cramps started in the afternoon
*10dpo:* nothing
*11dpo:* nothing other sciatic nerve pain.. it hurts :(
*12dpo:* nothing
*13dpo:* sore boobs... feeling out now. Boobs always hurt before AF :( I hate the TWW!
*14dpo:* very light cramps.. thinking AF is on her way
*15dpo* worst lower back ache ever :( .. but this happens to me every now and then.. especially before af.... i guess we'll see.. i have 3 days left.
*16dpo:* started spotting! Im so sad... feels like this is never going to happen for me. Dont even know why i keep telling myself that maybe, just maybe, this could be my month. Maybe it's just not meant to be for me :'( 

Fingers crossed for all of you :) and please Santa, send us all some baby dust!!


----------



## sharnw

*1 DPO* nothing
*2 DPO* nothing
*3 DPO-9 DPO* creamy cm and itchy vagina!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi Ladies I'm posting on here as the last time I wrote on this thread I got my BFP so I'm hoping its a lucky thread and I get another BFP this month! (Sadly last BFP ended in MC)

CD11 - had a HSG examination (results on 7th jan)
CD12-16 very water CM and loads of it! Neg opks
CD13 - Baby dance! Negative opk
CD15 - baby dance! Negative opk
CD17 - baby dance! AF like cramps, negative opk 
CD18 - CM quite sticky, AF like cramps, negative opk, moody.
CD19 - very strong AF like cramps in abdomen and lower back, negative opk, very emotional, crying at the drop of a hat. Tingly nipples. Baby dance
CD20 - lower abdominal cramps in both right and left side. Still a bit emotional.tingly nipples
CD21 (5 DPO approx) abdominal cramps have disappeared and no real symptoms today apart from being quite emotional. CM is almost non existent....
CD22 (6 DPO approx) pulling/tugging sensation in lower back - could be from wrapping presents last night??? CM still very dry. I've been taking decongestants for my cold so this could explain the lack of CM???
CD23 (7 DPO approx) mild cramps, slight ache in bbs but that's it, very slight symptoms nothing noticeable.
8DPO mild cramping, very vivid dream last night. Sticky cm but not lots of it.
9DPO mild cramping, think this is from Christmas over eating! CM is very dry :( another vivid dream last night. Tested :bfn:
10DPO lots of cramping which has not been too painful but still very uncomfortable. Breakout on face and chest. Feels like AF will show her face early this month :(
11DPO very gassy and bloated, feels like AF will arrive soon. Very tired and cannot get warm. Cramps have disappeared? Another vivid dream last night. Update. Very bad lower back cramps started about 5pm right through till bedtime???? Feel like AF is about to show up
12DPO had a bad night with very strong AF type cramps. Felt like she would show up this morning but nothing. Tested and :bfn: still having mild cramps so its just a matter of time before AF shows. :( 
13DPO sore back, think I may have pulled it as its not like AF cramps anymore. Very emotional, AF due tmrw.
14DPO woke up with terrible migraine a sure sign AF is on her way. Due today. Had cramps most of the day and quite a lot of creamy CM.
15DPO AF arrived :(

AF due 30th/31st December.


----------



## tinadecember

Cycle 5 now TTC baby 2, would make all my Christmas wishes come true to see a first response with 2 lines! 

1DPO - creamy CM nothing unusual
2DPO - creamy CM, cervix medium height and medium closed. Only strange thing I've noticed is there's no soreness at all in my boobs. Very unusual for me, I normally have sore boobs from ovulation to AF arriving.
3DPO - boobs still not sore. Creamy white CM, cervix medium height and closed. Woke at 7 30 and needed a nap 6 hours later. May be nothing but ill mark it down anyhoo
4DPO - cervix medium height medium opening. Boobs still not sore, creamy CM
5DPO - cervix high and tightly closed, creamy CM, boobs feeling tender to touch underneath.
6DPO - cervix high and closed, creamy CM and boobs aren't sore again haha. Leg cramps all night, bit weird! 
7DPO - Leg cramps continue throughout morning, cervix high and closed, creamy CM


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> 1-2 dpo nothing really
> 3 dpo so much bloating, and sore lower back!
> 4dpo horrible metallic taste in my mouth, lots of creamy cm, sore boobs

5 dpo gasy, bloated, cramps
6 dpo more bad taste in my mouth but not as bad, thick stretchy cm
7 dpo really bad cramps more thick cm
8dpo bad taste really bad this morning, cramps, upset tummy, and woke up feeling so hungry


----------



## Renaendel

1-3dpo - nothing
4-terrible cramps RHS, stuffy nose, hungry, cold, nausea
5-corpus luteum cyst HURTS, really cranky and irrational, which is not like me
6-painful cyst
7-temp drop, sore throat, cyst hurts, cramps, backache, back cramps, tired
8-digging tugging feeling near pubic bone, 
9-NAUSEA, temp drop, stabby cramp that dropped me to the floor(implantation today)?
10-tender swollen boobs, tired, temp raise, bfn, nausea
12-cramps, spotting, backache, headache


#1956-last two months to compare, bfn and suspected chemical


----------



## ttc2003

:bfp: today!

Faint BFP yesterday for my husband's birthday!!

In Shock.

Symptoms: basically just noticed a bloated feeling and cramps and heavy feeling in uterus area since 1DPO

Now 14 DPO - tender breasts- a few acne spots on them and yesterday was in the shower and tasted a nasty taste in my mouth


Good luck to all! :happydance:


----------



## Julia M

Hi ladies - thought I'd take part. I'm not sure if my symptoms mean pregnancy, but, in the end, they help me learn more about my body so it's not just symptom spotting, it's learning to tune in! I'm not 100% SURE when I Od but I'm pretty sure (I spot during ovulation, check cm, and always feel what side it's on - all in all just feel that I 'know'). That being said, hubby and I bd'ed every other day before and during this period. So, from what I THINK, I am 4dpo (possibly 5). Here we go:

1 dpo: light bloating; light bodyaches; light joint pain; bit tired (this is relatively normal) 

2 dpo: about midday I felt that wet, gushing feeling you get around AF - went to the bathroom and noticed quite a bit of creamy white discharge (lotion-like); light twinging in my right ovary; bit tired; slightly nauseated drinking my shake in the morning; thirsty (again, this could all just be normal but I'm taking note anyway!)

3 dpo: slightly tender breasts; extremely thirsty; had slight twinges all day until I got to work at 7pm - started to feel a bit nauseated and then around 8pm my twinges started getting more intense - so intense that I started crippling over! I felt very uncomfy in my groin - it felt heavy and lots of pulling - my right hip on the top felt strange - not painful just dull aching. I had gas as well, and I thought it may have just been that but it DID feel a little different. I ran to the washroom and sure enough, I had A LOT of cm. I checked my cp and when I pulled my hand out and wiped it on the paper (sorry TMI!) it was VERY slightly coloured. As I mentioned before, I O spot every month so the colour is probably just left over from that. However, I am more interested in the amount...wooowee! And cp was highish and soft. After that, cramps left and I just had twinges. Felt fine. This is NOT normal for me. But then again, maybe it was a bad case of gas disguising itself! haha :dohh:

4 dpo: Absolutely feeling fine today so far . Checked cp and it's so high I can just barely touch it with my finger - completely closed and I can't really feel the os as it seems to have turned up. PM: felt great - cp same as earlier, cm sticky not wet at all. 

5 dpo: slept great, woke up and bd'ed with hubby and I was very dry, cp same as yesterday (high, soft, closed, and turned up). My bbs feel totally normal and I am completely symptomless.

6 dpo: nothing

7dpo: felt fine today, cp is still high and medium, had a bit of lotiony cm (wasn't all dry). That's it!

8dpo: nothing again...cp is medium medium closed...feeling a bit like I'm going to be out :(


----------



## MBAmom

I don't know when I really O so I will take it day by day of my 23 day cycle and this is my first round of Clomid.
LMP 12/5/2013 -- AF estimated due 12/28/2013

CD1: AF is here - chunky clots - medium flow
CD2: AF medium / heavy flow 
CD3: AF calming down light flow- 1 dose of clomid 50mg
CD4: NO Adverse symptoms - 2nd dose of clomid 50mg
CD5: NO Adverse symptoms - 3rd dose of clomid 50mg
CD5: NO Adverse symptoms - 4th dose of clomid 50mg
CD6: Slight ovary cramping/twinges?NO Adverse Symptoms- final dose of clomid 50mg - DTD
CD7: Ovary cramps? Hurts alot
CD8: Really tired, breasts tender - DTD
CD9: Slept the majority of the day Cramps like AF-heavy head - migraine
CD10: Slept the majority of the day Cramping going down migraine
CD11: So tired!! Still foggy head-twinges diarrhea
CD12: DTD in the am - felt a bit better - diarrhea-boobies starting to feel slighty sore
CD13: Runny nose, boob twinging, slight twinging diarrhea
CD14: Runny nose, boobs heavy and sore - itchy nipples for a bit diarrhea
CD15:(today) Feeling consipated-ish - but I went to the bathroom twice already and it is only noon. Boobs are seriously itchy. Feeling a bit "witchy" this morning. Muffled tummy pain - and serious AF cramps.
CD16: Period cramps like nobody's business all last night- and boobs hurt. Runny nose. Lower back is achy. Boobies are not itchy but they feel heavy- other than that I feel energized!!
Also- FF is saying I am 4DPO and Pinkpad says I am 6DPO? I think I O'd on CD12 though because I was cramping CD9-CD12

I will be testing on CD21 two days before AF is due--that's XMAS day. :)

Wishing you all :bfp:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Joining in here. I want to keep track of my symptoms this cycle to keep myself honest. :haha:

O -- +opk. Some ewcm.
1dpo -- some ewcm. Slight left side twinges. Breasts slightly tender.
2dpo -- some ewcm. Breasts slightly tender.
3dpo -- some ewcm. Breasts slightly tender.*
4dpo -- loads of ewcm -- after two hours on google I now know all about the secondary oestrogen surge!! Breasts still slightly tender.
5dpo -- creamy cm. Slightly achy breasts. Some heartburn at bedtime.
6dpo -- Slightly achy breasts.
7dpo -- Breasts aching even more. That's usual for me at this point of my cycle.
8dpo -- Breasts very tender today. Heavy sensation low in my abdomen/pelvis.
9dpo -- Breasts feel extremely engorged but are sore just along the outsides. Cramping and backache. Fatigued. Nausea and heartburn in waves, don't fancy my coffee (this is major). I'm confused because even during my pregnancies symptoms didn't kick in until about 6 weeks.
10dpo -- Nausea and achy breasts. Very mild cramping. Really not liking my coffee.
11dpo -- Breasts not as painful but tender and achy in waves and still extremely engorged. Nipples feel hot and irritated. Waves of mild nausea and heartburn all day, feel full all the time. Mild cramping with one period of stronger cramps. Some backache. I can feel my womb sitting there, with the occasional strange, twitchy feeling like very early fetal movements. A wet feeling as though AF is about to start and some very clear and stretchy EWCM. Much more profuse than I've seen it at O.
12dpo -- Symptoms subsiding a lot but breasts still quite tender and achy. A little nausea, some cramping and backache. Very fatigued.
13dpo -- Fatigue out of control and I'm extremely irritable (really not like me). Mild cramping and backache, mild nausea. Breasts slightly tender but not much.
14dpo -- AF

* If I was tracking this cycle without the OPK I'd think that I hadn't ovulated yet.

O -- EWCM
1dpo -- nothing
2dpo -- nothing
3dpo -- nothing
4dpo -- nothing
5dpo -- breasts slightly tender, which is usual for this dpo. Hungry. Mild cramping.
6dpo -- achy breasts. Hungry. Not much going on here.
7dpo -- achy breasts. Forgetful, dopy and grumpy.
8dpo -- breasts engorged and occasionally aching. Sore nipples. Very faint nausea. Huge glob of EWCM, much more than at O. Restless legs, right leg.
9dpo-- Breasts engorged but not sore to the touch. Queasy sea sick feeling, dull pain low in the pelvis with some backache. Major fatigue and sore nipples. Restless legs, right leg.
10dpo -- Tender, engorged breasts and sore nipples. Fatigue and lack of appetite. Queasy, seasick feeling. A lot of CM; keep thinking AF has come.
11dpo -- Breasts still tender and feel huge. Nipples sensitive but not too sore. Still fatigued, still don't really want to eat and still feeling nauseous in waves. Two-hour nap in the afternoon (so not like me) with strange and vivid dreams. I had a period of strong cramps accompanied by backache and my CM is incredibly profuse, so much that I need to wear a pad. Pressure very low in my pelvis, right over my cervix. Restless legs, right leg.
12dpo -- Breasts are sorer than ever, with tender, sensitive nipples. Strong cramping, nausea,profuse CM.
13dpo -- Tender breasts and nipples, fatigue, waves of nausea. Profuse CM.
14dpo -- Tender breasts and nipples. Gassy and nauseous. Some cramping. Fatigue and bloating. Spent a lot of time on Google researching Corpus Luteum Cysts.
15dpo -- Tender breasts and nipples. Nauseous and gassy. Bloated with some heartburn and backache. Really fatigued; fell asleep on the sofa after dinner, and I *never* do that.


----------



## tinadecember

Cycle 5 now TTC baby 2, would make all my Christmas wishes come true to see a first response with 2 lines! 

1DPO - creamy CM nothing unusual
2DPO - creamy CM, cervix medium height and medium closed. Only strange thing I've noticed is there's no soreness at all in my boobs. Very unusual for me, I normally have sore boobs from ovulation to AF arriving.
3DPO - boobs still not sore. Creamy white CM, cervix medium height and closed. Woke at 7 30 and needed a nap 6 hours later. May be nothing but ill mark it down anyhoo
4DPO - cervix medium height medium opening. Boobs still not sore, creamy CM
5DPO - cervix high and tightly closed, creamy CM, boobs feeling tender to touch underneath.
6DPO - cervix high and closed, creamy CM and boobs aren't sore again haha. Leg cramps all night, bit weird! 
7DPO - Leg cramps continue throughout morning, cervix high and closed, creamy CM
8DPO - Bled after brushing teeth? cervix dropped low and tightly closed, creamy CM. Boobs still not especially sore
9DPO - cervix medium height and closed. Stretchy white CM


----------



## RedRose19

]1-2 dpo nothing really 
3 dpo so much bloating, and sore lower back!
4dpo horrible metallic taste in my mouth, lots of creamy cm, sore boob

5 dpo gasy, bloated, cramps
6 dpo more bad taste in my mouth but not as bad, thick stretchy cm
7 dpo really bad cramps more thick cm
8dpo bad taste really bad this morning, cramps, upset tummy, and woke up feeling so hungry
9 dpo horrible taste still there, temp spike, sore throat , heavy bigger bbs sore lower back and lots of thick, creamy cm


----------



## Bubblebrain

This looks fun lol ok : 2nd cycle TTC 

2dpo: Bloating, Gas/Flatulence, Backache, Alcohol Tolerance Low, Chills, Hot Flashes, Diarrhea, Acne Breakout, Nausea + Vomiting - most likely a stumock bug since all other staff from nursery were sick too 

3dpo: diarrhea and headache - prob still from bug

4dpo: bloating and Acne breakout 

5dpo: Bloating, Gas/Flatulence, Tender Breasts, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, Constipation, Acne Breakout

6dpo: Bloating, Gas/Flatulence, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, runny nose, slightly sore throat, Achy Legs, Backache, Tender Breasts, constipation, acne, decreased appetite, craving milk (normally hate it) 
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Emotional: Anxious/On Edge, Crankiness, exhaustion

7dpo: bloating, achy legs and back, breasts tender especially under arm area and heavy, runny nose, sneezing lots, Acne and nauseous 
Abdomen: Cramps and one sharp pain in lower right back lasting few mins
Emotional: Anxious/On Edge, Crankiness, exhaustion

8dpo: bloating, achy legs and back, Acne, dizziness, sore throat and constipation
Abdomen: Cramps and odd few sharp pains on right side
Emotional: Anxious/On Edge, Exhaustion, vivid dream last night

9dpo: bloating, fluttering feelings in tummy where cramps have been, out of the blue lost my voice (know this isn't a symptom but thought I'd put everything here anyway) acne still bad and skin round finger nail and lips dry nd splitting 
Another vivid dream

10dpo: today my tummy feels very tight as if I hav really tight hold me in pants on or something and odd twinge and fluttering, spots seem a bit better today, breasts seem bigger maybe and one episode of getting very hot n feeling nauseous then having diahrea. Also much more tired today even tho spent up till mid day in bed

11dpo: one episode of cramps lot lasting long, feeling nauseous constipated and lots of gas (em arising lol) not much appetite and spots drying up well.

12dpo: tummy feels tight again and not much appetite still. Feeling nauseous. Maybe af coming (due in next few days) but boobs are not even tender and normally are by now for af


----------



## seedling1

1 DPO- bloated
2 DPO- bloated
3 DPO- nothing
4 DPO- boobs bigger but not sore (this continued throughout)
5 DPO- same
6 DPO- upset stomach
7 DPO- nothing new
8 DPO- night--period like cramps lasted a day, sore throat in morning
9 DPO- boobs even fuller but not sore
10 DPO- boobs full, slightly stuffy nose, but can somehow smell like never before
11 DPO- same, BFN
12 DPO- boobs still big, smell heightened, sore throat in morning
13 DPO- light BFP!!!


----------



## puppymomma

1-2 DPO: Nothing
3-4 DPO: Lower backache
5 DPO: Lower backache, eye twitch
7 DPO: Lower backache, fatigue, very mild cramps, dizziness
8 DPO: Lower backache, fatigue, very mild cramps, headache, eye twitch
9 DPO: Lower backache, fatigue, very mild cramps, dizziness, eye twitch
10 DPO: BFP! eye twitch, odd stomach cramps

I'm so excited! I was sure this cycle wasn't it!


----------



## RedRose19

Everything hurts so bad, my back and lower tummy ache so bad and the taste is so bad npwplis I can't keep my eyes open


----------



## MomWife

MomWife said:


> AF is due Sunday 15th. Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1-2 DPO nothing
> 3DPO gassy, fatigue, constipation, diarrhea in pm
> 4DPO cramps, nose bleed, runny nose, decreased appetite
> 5DPO gassy, cramps, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, constipation
> 6DPO bloating, cramps, gassy, backache, dizziness/lightheaded, runny nose, sore throat, stuffy nose, decreased appetite, fatigue
> 7DPO cramps, gassy, lightheaded, runny & stuffy nose, vivid dreams, decreased appetite, sore throat in am
> 8DPO low blood pressure, gassy, cramps, emotional, nose bleed, headache, runny & stuffy nose, fatigue, constipation, acne breakout, sore throat in am
> 9DPO gassy, cramps, backache, runny & stuffy nose, sore throat, headache, nose stuffy, runny nose, sore throat in am
> 10DPO cramps, runny & stuffy nose, gassy,headache, dizziness, sore throat, fatigue, backache, low blood pressure (90/61) I think AF will arrive next week since I am getting cramps this early.
> 11DPO cramps, gassy
> 12DPO cramps, gassy, acne breakout, headache, fatigue, bloated
> 13DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose
> 14DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose, nose bleed, nipples hurt
> 15DPO AF is due so nothing yet, slight cramping, runny nose, breasts are sensitive
> 16DPO AF is 1 day late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
> 17DPO AF is 2 days late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
> 18DPO AF is 3 days late, nipples and breasts hurt, fatigue, fell asleep while my mom was talking on the phone to me! LOL! Called her back 1 hr later and she said oh you awake now!!!! I told her I didn't know that I fell asleep on the phone!
> 19DPO AF is still late, same symptoms as yesterday.

20DPO AF is still late, so I tested and :bfp::bfp:

 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 50


----------



## MomWife

seedling1 said:


> 1 DPO- bloated
> 2 DPO- bloated
> 3 DPO- nothing
> 4 DPO- boobs bigger but not sore (this continued throughout)
> 5 DPO- same
> 6 DPO- upset stomach
> 7 DPO- nothing new
> 8 DPO- night--period like cramps lasted a day, sore throat in morning
> 9 DPO- boobs even fuller but not sore
> 10 DPO- boobs full, slightly stuffy nose, but can somehow smell like never before
> 11 DPO- same, BFN
> 12 DPO- boobs still big, smell heightened, sore throat in morning
> 13 DPO- light BFP!!!

Congrats seedling! I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!


----------



## tinadecember

Cycle 5 now TTC baby 2, would make all my Christmas wishes come true to see a first response with 2 lines! 

1DPO - creamy CM nothing unusual
2DPO - creamy CM, cervix medium height and medium closed. Only strange thing I've noticed is there's no soreness at all in my boobs. Very unusual for me, I normally have sore boobs from ovulation to AF arriving.
3DPO - boobs still not sore. Creamy white CM, cervix medium height and closed. Woke at 7 30 and needed a nap 6 hours later. May be nothing but ill mark it down anyhoo
4DPO - cervix medium height medium opening. Boobs still not sore, creamy CM
5DPO - cervix high and tightly closed, creamy CM, boobs feeling tender to touch underneath.
6DPO - cervix high and closed, creamy CM and boobs aren't sore again haha. Leg cramps all night, bit weird! 
7DPO - Leg cramps continue throughout morning, cervix high and closed, creamy CM
8DPO - Bled after brushing teeth? cervix dropped low and tightly closed, creamy CM. Boobs still not especially sore
9DPO - cervix medium height and closed. Stretchy white CM in am. Boobs finally starting to feel tender in PM and cervix has moved high and closed again. Ovulation type cramps 9pm
10DPO - period due anytime in the next couple of days. Boobs quite sore today. Between 2 and 4 in the afternoon really really fatigued. Cervix medium and closed in am. Feeling out by PM, CM starting to dry up
11DPO - Woke during the night feeling upset had a very vivid dream about my hubby being in a car crash. Boobs throbbing today. Cervix medium height, tightly closed. Cramping from early morning onwards could be pre af cramps though. Fatigued from 2pm again


----------



## Wtbam

I came off BC on the 2nd dec and AF arrived on 5th.... so I am completely guessing that I O'd on the 15th so....

1DPO: cold, sore throat, stuffy nose, sinuses, insomnia, constipated, bloated 'strange feeling' in lower abdomen, pulling sensation, cramps similar to AF cramps, sensitive clitoris, weird 'heat' in lower abdomen, feeling of wetness down below

2DPO: woke up with numb tingley hands, bloated, feeling of wetness, small amount of clear/white discharge, mild headache, mild cramping

3DPO: Nausea (YAY! Although I'm so desperately hoping it's baby related I wonder if I am only imagining it) on and off throughout the day, mild cramping, small amount of CM, mild cramping, bloated, vivid dreams last night, chocolate smells horrible (and I LOVE chocolate), slightly itchy bbs

4DPO: Not as many cramps (not a good sign I don't think?!), woke up gassy, mild nausea, runny nose/sneezing? Itchy bbs, emotional (just sobbed my way through Love Actually), feel wet down below and a small amount of CM.

5DPO: Stronger Nausea, odd full feeling in lower abdomen, more CM, tested this morning.... BFN :(, slight headache, gassy, sneezing!

6DPO: nausea all morning, no cramping, some CM, Gone off chocolate completely, sneezing, nipples a little sensitive, think my bb's may have grown but no soreness at all. 

7DPO: Tested, BFN on FRER :( Woke up feeling very sick with cramps. Hope this isnt the start of AF, lots of EWCM, shooting pains in cervix/inside vagina, had Progesterone Blood Test at doctors - have to wait 6/7 days for the result. 

8DPO: Lots of milky white CM, some neuralgia type pains around vaginal area, tiredness

9DPO: Lots of milky white CM, neuralgia type pains, constipated, tiredness

10DPO: Nothing of note, neuralgia type pains, sensitive clitoris, continued milky white CM, diarrheoa. Tried to feel cervix, normally can only touch the bottom edge, and could touch the centre so guessing low but closed. Tested with FRER with FMU: Negative :(. Had BD and it felt a little odd/different.

11DPO: Feel like AF is going to arrive, feel pressure inside lower abdomen but no cramps. Tried to feel cervix again, it must have moved back up higher, and I am guessing still closed. Breasts feel heavy but not sore, some pain in what feels like both 'ovaries' or the area around.

12DPO: Nothing of note other than a little nausea and CM, and AF cramps in the PM.

13DPO: Nothing of note other than a little nausea, feel for sure AF is going to arrive. Don't feel crampy but just have that "feeling". BFN on FRER with FMU :( Had a dream last night I got my BFP! So sad to wake up and realise it was a dream!

14DPO: Results on progesterone serum tests show no ovulation occured so now no idea what DPO I am supposed to be, if any at all! Had another PG serum test today, get the results on Tuesday. Feel a little crampy, no other symptoms of note. Sticky/stretchy white CM.

I dont know when my AF is due being the first month off BC so I dont know when to test! The constant cramping makes it feel as though she is on her way already and that my mind is playing tricks on me and I am imagining the rest of the symptoms! Also, I don't know if what I am feeling is ovulation related rather than pregnancy!


----------



## Mummttc

Hi guys

New to this! 
Im 5dpo.. 

1dpo - crampy nausea 

2dpo-crampy sore bbs 

3dpo- bfp dream- wet cm crampy sore bbs mainly centre.

4dpo crampy wet cm

5dpo slight cramps sore bbs and wet cm cervix high closed soft/wet

This tww is driving me insane!


----------



## Wtbam

Sorry but could some one help? How do I edit my previous post? Being blind/stupid but can't see anything!!


----------



## Bettyt63

On your post there should be a black box at the bottomnthatbsays edit, click onto this and then you can just add or take away from your post then re-save it.... Hope this works x


----------



## Wtbam

Thank you, working now!


----------



## tinadecember

.


----------



## tinadecember

Cycle 5 now TTC baby 2, would make all my Christmas wishes come true to see a first response with 2 lines
1DPO - creamy CM nothing unusual
2DPO - creamy CM, cervix medium height and medium closed. Only strange thing I've noticed is there's no soreness at all in my boobs. Very unusual for me, I normally have sore boobs from ovulation to AF arriving.
3DPO - boobs still not sore. Creamy white CM, cervix medium height and closed. Woke at 7 30 and needed a nap 6 hours later. May be nothing but ill mark it down anyhoo
4DPO - cervix medium height medium opening. Boobs still not sore, creamy CM
5DPO - cervix high and tightly closed, creamy CM, boobs feeling tender to touch underneath.
6DPO - cervix high and closed, creamy CM and boobs aren't sore again haha. Leg cramps all night, bit weird!*
7DPO - Leg cramps continue throughout morning, cervix high and closed, creamy CM
8DPO - Bled after brushing teeth? cervix dropped low and tightly closed, creamy CM. Boobs still not especially sore
9DPO - cervix medium height and closed. Stretchy white CM in am. Boobs finally starting to feel tender in PM and cervix has moved high and closed again. Ovulation type cramps 9pm
10DPO - period due anytime in the next couple of days. Boobs quite sore today. Between 2 and 4 in the afternoon really really fatigued. Cervix medium and closed in am. Feeling out by PM, CM starting to dry up
11DPO - Woke during the night feeling upset had a very vivid dream about my hubby being in a car crash. Boobs throbbing today. Cervix medium height, tightly closed. Cramping from early morning onwards could be pre af cramps though. Fatigued from 2pm again
12DPO - had a dream I was dating usher last night, very delightful it was too! Got up at 6.30 still cramping, checked cervix expecting it to be opening but its at a medium height and closed. There's still creamy CM in there too. Boobs sore. Cramping at 3pm
13DPO - just for the record I've NEVER seen a 13DPO before! Cervix medium/lowish and closed, white creamy cm, nauseous 1pm,boobs very tender. Huge glob of almost EWCM 2pm


----------



## Wtbam

Any update tinadecember?


----------



## chefalyy

Hey all! How you all don't mind if I jump in! 

My husband and I are ntnp but we would be happy if we got pregnant. We have been ntnp for three months now

1dpo nothing
2 dpo nothing
3 dpo nothing
4 dpo pinching on the left side abd creamy CM
5 dpo Pinching on the left side
6 dpo pinching on the left side with slight cramps


----------



## Laura726

Pretty sure I o'd on 12.20. I had blood tinged EWCM and lower abdominal pain in my left side. 12.21 I had lots of pain in lower left side, near my hip bone. 

1DPO: Bloated, Nausea, crampy, loads of EWCM
2DPO: Bloated, crampy, loads of EWCM

*Not testing* Waiting to see if AF shows, she is due 1.8.15


----------



## Lizzy1230

So I was WAY off with my cycle this time...for the past 9 months since I went off bc I have had 33-35 day cycles without fail, usually ovulate on day 17-20. I m/c'ed in September at 6 weeks, then had a regular cycle in Oct/Nov right on at 33 days. This cycle started on Nov 15th, so DH and I BD'ed starting on CD15 through CD 21. I did everything wrong as far as tracking my cycle, though- I ran out of opk test strips on CD20 and didn't feel like buying more (never got a positive), I was getting erratic temps after when I thought I ov'ed so I stopped temping consistently (had a cold and was mouth breathing, too), and then only BD'ed twice in the past three weeks...as I look back at my "dpo" symptoms that I was tracking on here, I am pretty sure I ovulated an entire 8 days after I "should" have based on my normal cycle. Well, it has been a full 6 weeks since my last period now. I have sporadically taken temps, which did finally go up. I am estimating that I am about 14 dpo today(BD'ed on 12/11, think I o'ed on 12/12 or 12/13), but I am reposting my dpo symptoms because I got a bfp this week! (Surprise!) 
1-8 dpo- Nothing remarkable, creamy CM, cervix was all over the place.
9 dpo- SUPER irritable. Bizarre dreams this night.
10 dpo- Diarrhea and lower abd cramps. Breast cyst I have started getting really tender (occassionally does before period, but this time it was really tender).
11 dpo- Other breast started getting tender, too. Heartburn during the day. Hot flashes. Have been using cheapie Wondfo's this cycle, decided to use on late that night around 11:30 and thought I saw the faintest faint imaginary shadow on it. I figured I imagined it because this cycle was SO off and we had given up for this month.
12 dpo- (Christmas Eve!)- Took my one last FRER with FMU as well as another Wondfo. Immediate line on FRER, another faint line (but slightly clearer) on Wondfo. Got + digital with SMU as well as + Target cheapie brand. Hot flashes. 
13 dpo- Heartburn. Hot flashes. Tender breasts.
14 dpo- Tender breasts. Much much darker FRER, as dark as control line now. Had bloodwork today, waiting for hcg and progresterone levels. Somewhat nervous after the miscarriage but somehow feeling at peace with this pregnancy.


----------



## Renaendel

Grats Lizzy!


----------



## Lizzy1230

Thanks!


----------



## BabyMamma87

BabyMamma87 said:


> Hi all, love this thread! lol
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFP! so exciting :) I'm hoping for mine between xmas and new years. I'm at 8dpo at the moment.. Here are my symptoms :) (My boobs usually hurt from 1dpo until a couple days after AF shows her stupid face)
> 
> *1-4dpo:* nothing
> *5dpo:* cramps, sharp pains in uterus/ovaries area, lower back nerve pain
> *6dpo:* cramps, sharp pains in uterus/ovaries area, lower back nerve pain
> *7dpo:* light cramps, shooting pains in bb's (they hurt so freaking bad that I felt the pain through my upper back!!) oh and leg cramps.. the leg cramps are the most unusual of my symptoms..
> *8dpo:* very light cramps, leg cramps, bb's not so sore today..
> *9dpo:* light cramps started in the afternoon
> *10dpo:* nothing
> *11dpo:* nothing other sciatic nerve pain.. it hurts :(
> *12dpo:* nothing
> *13dpo:* sore boobs... feeling out now. Boobs always hurt before AF :( I hate the TWW!
> *14dpo:* very light cramps.. thinking AF is on her way
> *15dpo* worst lower back ache ever :( .. but this happens to me every now and then.. especially before af.... i guess we'll see.. i have 3 days left.
> *16dpo:* started spotting! Im so sad... feels like this is never going to happen for me. Dont even know why i keep telling myself that maybe, just maybe, this could be my month. Maybe it's just not meant to be for me :'(
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you :) and please Santa, send us all some baby dust!!



Hi ladies, congratulations on you BFPs! :) Merry christmas to all of you and happy new year! 

AF showed for me full force this morning. I'm out till next time :) 

Good luck to all of you still waiting, I hope you get your BFP soon!! :dust:


----------



## darkriver

Day One- Clear Discharge- pain in hip- Cervix High and Soft
Day two- Milky Discharge 
Day three- milky discharge, bitter taste in mouth and tender boobs and nipples turned brown.
Day four- closed up down there. Boobs sore and heartburn.


----------



## Lizzy1230

Lizzy1230 said:


> So I was WAY off with my cycle this time...for the past 9 months since I went off bc I have had 33-35 day cycles without fail, usually ovulate on day 17-20. I m/c'ed in September at 6 weeks, then had a regular cycle in Oct/Nov right on at 33 days. This cycle started on Nov 15th, so DH and I BD'ed starting on CD15 through CD 21. I did everything wrong as far as tracking my cycle, though- I ran out of opk test strips on CD20 and didn't feel like buying more (never got a positive), I was getting erratic temps after when I thought I ov'ed so I stopped temping consistently (had a cold and was mouth breathing, too), and then only BD'ed twice in the past three weeks...as I look back at my "dpo" symptoms that I was tracking on here, I am pretty sure I ovulated an entire 8 days after I "should" have based on my normal cycle. Well, it has been a full 6 weeks since my last period now. I have sporadically taken temps, which did finally go up. I am estimating that I am about 14 dpo today(BD'ed on 12/11, think I o'ed on 12/12 or 12/13), but I am reposting my dpo symptoms because I got a bfp this week! (Surprise!)
> 1-8 dpo- Nothing remarkable, creamy CM, cervix was all over the place.
> 9 dpo- SUPER irritable. Bizarre dreams this night.
> 10 dpo- Diarrhea and lower abd cramps. Breast cyst I have started getting really tender (occassionally does before period, but this time it was really tender).
> 11 dpo- Other breast started getting tender, too. Heartburn during the day. Hot flashes. Have been using cheapie Wondfo's this cycle, decided to use on late that night around 11:30 and thought I saw the faintest faint imaginary shadow on it. I figured I imagined it because this cycle was SO off and we had given up for this month.
> 12 dpo- (Christmas Eve!)- Took my one last FRER with FMU as well as another Wondfo. Immediate line on FRER, another faint line (but slightly clearer) on Wondfo. Got + digital with SMU as well as + Target cheapie brand. Hot flashes.
> 13 dpo- Heartburn. Hot flashes. Tender breasts.
> 14 dpo- Tender breasts. Much much darker FRER, as dark as control line now. Had bloodwork today, waiting for hcg and progresterone levels. Somewhat nervous after the miscarriage but somehow feeling at peace with this pregnancy.

Hcg came back at 87 yesterday, progesterone was fine...cautiously optimistic! I forgot to add that my urine has had a distinctly different odor all week. ..not like a uti odor, not concentrated, just different.


----------



## Laura726

BabyMamma87 said:


> BabyMamma87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, love this thread! lol
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFP! so exciting :) I'm hoping for mine between xmas and new years. I'm at 8dpo at the moment.. Here are my symptoms :) (My boobs usually hurt from 1dpo until a couple days after AF shows her stupid face)
> 
> *1-4dpo:* nothing
> *5dpo:* cramps, sharp pains in uterus/ovaries area, lower back nerve pain
> *6dpo:* cramps, sharp pains in uterus/ovaries area, lower back nerve pain
> *7dpo:* light cramps, shooting pains in bb's (they hurt so freaking bad that I felt the pain through my upper back!!) oh and leg cramps.. the leg cramps are the most unusual of my symptoms..
> *8dpo:* very light cramps, leg cramps, bb's not so sore today..
> *9dpo:* light cramps started in the afternoon
> *10dpo:* nothing
> *11dpo:* nothing other sciatic nerve pain.. it hurts :(
> *12dpo:* nothing
> *13dpo:* sore boobs... feeling out now. Boobs always hurt before AF :( I hate the TWW!
> *14dpo:* very light cramps.. thinking AF is on her way
> *15dpo* worst lower back ache ever :( .. but this happens to me every now and then.. especially before af.... i guess we'll see.. i have 3 days left.
> *16dpo:* started spotting! Im so sad... feels like this is never going to happen for me. Dont even know why i keep telling myself that maybe, just maybe, this could be my month. Maybe it's just not meant to be for me :'(
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you :) and please Santa, send us all some baby dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, congratulations on you BFPs! :) Merry christmas to all of you and happy new year!
> 
> AF showed for me full force this morning. I'm out till next time :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting, I hope you get your BFP soon!! :dust:Click to expand...



So sorry af showed, hope next month is your month!


----------



## EndlessFaith

Hey yall. I'm a new member but I have became increasingly addicted to this thread {dont judge me hehe}. Now I don't temp or anything so I can't do the DPO but I will post any symptoms I noticed this cycle. We weren't trying or anything this cycle and had actually went on vacation in California. Anywho, here are my symptoms:

~I live in Vegas and decided to walk the Strip one night. Mind yall, I always walk the strip but this particular night I found myself EXTREMLY out of breath! My friend had actually asked me if i could possibly be pregg.o

~I had started smoking Black & Milds this year {Cigars} but I found myself being REPULSED by them. I could smell them miles away even if they weren't lit!

~I love coffee but I also noticed that when my boyfriend would make me a cup I'd take a couple sips but ultimately end up wasting it by not finishing even a fourth of the cup.

~I went to a party with a couple of friends and had been drinking. The following day I was COMPLETELY exhausted. Not hangover tired but other wordly tired. I'm a clean freak. Always cleaning but I couldn't find ANY motivation!

~Gums bleed

~Had a random sore throat but blamed the weather

~I could hear my heartbeat in my ears

I still hadn't put two & two together LOL! I had asked my boyfriend if we could get a pregnancy test this cycle just in case since we did have unprotected sex but I didn't think I was preggo at ALL. A couple days after the party my boyfriend bout a test (blue dye) so I could make sure I wasn't preggo. Guess who had an early Christmas present! BFP! I was so shocked! I took the other test and a Clearblue digi and of course both were positive. 

Sorry bout the essay but I wanted to be as detailed as possible : }


----------



## bootsiesgirl

dpo1- sore breasts, ewcm (while charting says my o was three days ago starting from this day because I received a "solid smiley face" on a cbe opk this day after 6 straight days of blinking smiley faces) 
dpo2- sore breasts, ewcm, bd'd
dpo3- sore breasts, ewcm, bd'd
dpo4- no noticeable cm 
dpo5- no noticeable cm
dpo6- small amount watery cm, cramps, constipation, extreme fatigue
dpo7- sore throat, constipation
dpo8- extreme fatigue, cramping, sore throat, swollen eyes, runny nose, felt like spring allergies but it was Christmas eve
dpo-9 so tired slept all Christmas day at the in laws, very bloated, constipated, cramps, sore breasts
dpo- 10 more severe cramping thinking af is coming, due yesterday or today, severe fatique again, slept all day and I never do that, still experiencing sore throat and muscle soreness
dpo11- cramps in low pelvic region, again slept all day. I would think its mono if I had a few more of the symptoms. pinching cramps on right side, constipation, one small pink spot upon wiping once today
dpo12- more energentic, still experiencing pinching sensation on lower right side. finally had a bm, was like black tar(??) still no af
dpo13- still having pinching in lower right side, constipation and black tar bm's turned into more like diarrhea symptoms, still no af, no spotting,
BFN in the morning and BFN in the evening
dpo14- pinching sensation has lessened, breast feel like they weigh 10 pounds each. Watery cm, peeing constantly, light tan color upon wiping. Looks like af is on her way in different way than ever before but it may be do to me not actually ovulating. my dr. ordered bldwrk last week. waiting on results, is this type of spotting normal before af? I always just wake up to af in full force, never this spotting.
dpo15- woke up to af


----------



## lildudesmama

Hi everyone! I've read the entire 208 pages these past 4 days... I really need to find something to do with my time! :dohh: I hope you don't mind if I share my symptoms.

This is my first cycle ttc, I have one child but he was a pill oopsie, so this is also my first time ttc. I don't temp aor use opks so bear in mind my dpos are a mere estimation.

*6dpo:* really crampy, horribly bloated, feels like I will get AF any moment. Creamy yellow cm.

*7dpo:* cramps get more pronounced, still feel bloated, uterus feels heavy. Creamy yellow cm. I have to lie down in the afternoon due to the extremely uncomfortable cramps, get sharp pains once or twice when getting up from the bed. Get really strong cramps after orgasm (sorry tmi!), that only happened to me when I was 6 or 7 months pregnant with my son. Back pain where my kidneys are, uti? Puffy nipples.

*8dpo:* cramps continue, really uncomfortable. Frequent urination. creamy yelllow cm. Back pain where my kidneys are, uti? Puffy nipples.

*9dpo:* A bit less uncomfortable, less crampy, but still noticeable. CM starting to get drier. Lower back pain. Puffy nipples. Sore bbs.

*10dpo:* Woke up at 4.30 am to pee and took a test :bfn:. Still crampy but less than at 7 and 8 dpo. Frequent urination. Lower back pain. Not much cm. CP medium, hard, closed. Puffy nipples, pimples on boobs (wth?), I squeeze a nipple and milk comes out (? hasn't happened in months), montgomery glands are visible now. Sore bbs.

*11dpo:* Dull ache ovaries/uterus region. Lower back pain, white creamy cm. Frequent urination, puffy niples, sore bbs, pimples in bbs, montgomery glands visible, get more milk when I squeeze right breast.

Those are my symptoms so far! I don't wanna get too hopeful, though. Won't test until AF is late by some days at least.


----------



## Jenn95

We'll not sure yet but....
1DPO - nothing

2DPO - white creamy cm

3DPO - peeing more frequently

4DPO - feeling very hot especially after eating, lots of clear cm (sorry if tmi), peeing a lot

5DPO - cramping, back ache, peeing a lot

6DPO - constipated, back ache, peeing very frequently, tired, dizzy

7DPO - increased appetite always hungry (never get like this), cold then hot then cold then hot (weird), back ache, peeing frequently 

8DPO- very very light spotting along with clear/pinkish cm, weird headache like my mind was blank and I needed to sit, vivid dream (I get very very rarely), peeing so much, went to the bathroom (number 2) it was a lot (sorry if tmi) 

9DPO - woke up with cramping (felt like AF but nothing yet, fingers crossed!!), woke up slightly sore throat, exhausted slept 9 hours last night and needed to take a 2 hour nap today, peeing every other hour, headache, dizzy, HUNGRY lol, a little nauseous (perfume/body sprays getting to me). Craving Chinese food lol

These are my symptoms so far hoping for BFP!! I think I will be testing tomorrow so anxious to know!! Was trying to hold out til the 5th!!! Idk if I can :/ I want to know!  good luck everyone!! Hopefully the new year brings us all good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## lildudesmama

lildudesmama said:


> Hi everyone! I've read the entire 208 pages these past 4 days... I really need to find something to do with my time! :dohh: I hope you don't mind if I share my symptoms.
> 
> This is my first cycle ttc, I have one child but he was a pill oopsie, so this is also my first time ttc. I don't temp aor use opks so bear in mind my dpos are a mere estimation.
> 
> *6dpo:* really crampy, horribly bloated, feels like I will get AF any moment. Creamy yellow cm.
> 
> *7dpo:* cramps get more pronounced, still feel bloated, uterus feels heavy. Creamy yellow cm. I have to lie down in the afternoon due to the extremely uncomfortable cramps, get sharp pains once or twice when getting up from the bed. Get really strong cramps after orgasm (sorry tmi!), that only happened to me when I was 6 or 7 months pregnant with my son. Back pain where my kidneys are, uti? Puffy nipples.
> 
> *8dpo:* cramps continue, really uncomfortable. Frequent urination. creamy yelllow cm. Back pain where my kidneys are, uti? Puffy nipples.
> 
> *9dpo:* A bit less uncomfortable, less crampy, but still noticeable. CM starting to get drier. Lower back pain. Puffy nipples. Sore bbs.
> 
> *10dpo:* Woke up at 4.30 am to pee and took a test :bfn:. Still crampy but less than at 7 and 8 dpo. Frequent urination. Lower back pain. Not much cm. CP medium, hard, closed. Puffy nipples, pimples on boobs (wth?), I squeeze a nipple and milk comes out (? hasn't happened in months), montgomery glands are visible now. Sore bbs.
> 
> *11dpo:* Dull ache ovaries/uterus region. Lower back pain, white creamy cm. Frequent urination, puffy niples, sore bbs, pimples in bbs, montgomery glands visible, get more milk when I squeeze right breast.
> 
> Those are my symptoms so far! I don't wanna get too hopeful, though. Won't test until AF is late by some days at least.

12 dpo: felt mostly fine today. The cramps are almost gone, which is weird, since af is due tomorrow, I should be really crampy. I got more cm than yesterday, creamy white cm. My nipples are HUGE and really painful and I feel like my body is really hot, but that could be due to the horrid summer we are going through. I am as gassy -if not more- than the rest of the days.

That's about it for today, will update tomorrow!


----------



## KiraMiras

Ok I didnt track anything the first few days. My cycle is averaged about 25 days Which was today, but mine are not always perfect. This friday I should get af if it doesnt go well.

Anyways, Help 

DPO 5- aches and pains, stomach tightning, burping slighly nauseous 

DPO 6-bloated, gassy burping, cramping and sore and achy, my skin broke out bad, like I have never had this happen since i was in highschool.

DPO7- constipated, gassy, burping, high stress, sharp pains in my chest (like i usually have 1 week before AF) and runny nose (but its been warm during the day 70 and freezing at night 40)

DPO8- Burping, gassy, runny nose

DPO 9 - gassy burping, runny nose, irritable, woke up and my 

dpo10- gassy burping, runny nose, woke up with my legs aching (usually only happens on first day of AF) and my right hip was aching -something that never happens)

DPO 11-constipated, nauseous, very irritable like PMS, runny nose, (gagging feeling like I would puke, I used to back in highschool for the first day every time but hasnt happened since).


----------



## KiraMiras

I forgot my temperature went .1 below my coverline after it spiked twice


----------



## lildudesmama

lildudesmama said:


> lildudesmama said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I've read the entire 208 pages these past 4 days... I really need to find something to do with my time! :dohh: I hope you don't mind if I share my symptoms.
> 
> This is my first cycle ttc, I have one child but he was a pill oopsie, so this is also my first time ttc. I don't temp aor use opks so bear in mind my dpos are a mere estimation.
> 
> *6dpo:* really crampy, horribly bloated, feels like I will get AF any moment. Creamy yellow cm.
> 
> *7dpo:* cramps get more pronounced, still feel bloated, uterus feels heavy. Creamy yellow cm. I have to lie down in the afternoon due to the extremely uncomfortable cramps, get sharp pains once or twice when getting up from the bed. Get really strong cramps after orgasm (sorry tmi!), that only happened to me when I was 6 or 7 months pregnant with my son. Back pain where my kidneys are, uti? Puffy nipples.
> 
> *8dpo:* cramps continue, really uncomfortable. Frequent urination. creamy yelllow cm. Back pain where my kidneys are, uti? Puffy nipples.
> 
> *9dpo:* A bit less uncomfortable, less crampy, but still noticeable. CM starting to get drier. Lower back pain. Puffy nipples. Sore bbs.
> 
> *10dpo:* Woke up at 4.30 am to pee and took a test :bfn:. Still crampy but less than at 7 and 8 dpo. Frequent urination. Lower back pain. Not much cm. CP medium, hard, closed. Puffy nipples, pimples on boobs (wth?), I squeeze a nipple and milk comes out (? hasn't happened in months), montgomery glands are visible now. Sore bbs.
> 
> *11dpo:* Dull ache ovaries/uterus region. Lower back pain, white creamy cm. Frequent urination, puffy niples, sore bbs, pimples in bbs, montgomery glands visible, get more milk when I squeeze right breast.
> 
> Those are my symptoms so far! I don't wanna get too hopeful, though. Won't test until AF is late by some days at least.
> 
> *12 dpo:* felt mostly fine today. The cramps are almost gone, which is weird, since af is due tomorrow, I should be really crampy. I got more cm than yesterday, creamy white cm. My nipples are HUGE and really painful and I feel like my body is really hot, but that could be due to the horrid summer we are going through. I am as gassy -if not more- than the rest of the days.
> 
> That's about it for today, will update tomorrow!Click to expand...

*13dpo:* I felt mostly fine yesterday, except that I was nauseous on and off most of the day. Smells seem heightened and make me dizzy. Lots of watery, stretchy discharge. No sign of AF. Dull cramps.

Today is 14dpo for me and doesn't feel like AF is coming at all. We'll see :shrug:


----------



## WantABumpp

lildudesmama...are you pg?!


----------



## lildudesmama

WantABumpp said:


> lildudesmama...are you pg?!

I forgot to update in this thread. No, sadly, I'm not :( AF came two days late in full force and with really really painful cramps. On to next cycle :)


----------



## WantABumpp

awww :( well GL for next cycle!!


----------



## lildudesmama

WantABumpp said:


> awww :( well GL for next cycle!!

Thanks! We will be NTNP, so hopefully we'll just have a good time and relax, whatever happens will be alright


----------



## bakedbean

Hello!

i'm new to this forum - I'v been lurking on this thread and finally decided to join today as i have been symptom spotting every chance i get :dohh: 

Dtd on the 31st december and i ovulated (according to body pain and a chart app on my phone) on the 1st january. My 1dpo is the thing that instantly made me start googling symptoms because i have never, ever had it before! AF is due on the 15th

O day - ovulation pain.

1dpo - pink discharge on one wipe and cramps - never had this before but surely it couldn't be implantation bleeding so soon? Ovulation bleeding?

2dpo- pink discharge when i wipe again, only twice. Cramps

3dpo - cramping, stabbing pain, cried because my belly button looked different (wth!? lol), bleeding gums. white discharge

4dpo - nauseous in the morning whilst in bed and cramping pain, headache. little discharge, white and tacky feel, gassy.

5dpo - cramping, veins on areola but no-where else, disrupted sleep and really hungry. sticky, thick white discharge, gassy.

6dpo - scratchy sore throat, really thirsty and disrupted sleep. Really hungry! white discharge, lots of it, weird tiny bubbles rippling feel in uterus?

7dpo - scratchy sore throat, thirsty and disrupted sleep. Still really hungry. cervix high up and soft (no idea whether that's good or bad though!?) poor concentration. white discharge, again weird tiny bubbles rippling feel in uterus.

8dpo - painful cramps this morning but went away once i got up, little appetite today, headache and feeling quite low. Noticed more bumpy bits on areola but no soreness from them. Cervix has disappeared! (is that bad?) white discharge, Bit of heartburn today.

Im doubtful I might be pregnant because i have endometriosis and cin1, which is where the pink discharge and/or cramps might be coming from :sad1: I'v never had pink discharge before though and don't usually have cramps until nearer AF. What do you ladies think?


----------



## bakedbean

bakedbean said:


> Hello!
> 
> i'm new to this forum - I'v been lurking on this thread and finally decided to join today as i have been symptom spotting every chance i get :dohh:
> 
> Dtd on the 31st december and i ovulated (according to body pain and a chart app on my phone) on the 1st january. My 1dpo is the thing that instantly made me start googling symptoms because i have never, ever had it before! AF is due on the 15th
> 
> O day - ovulation pain.
> 
> 1dpo - pink discharge on one wipe and cramps - never had this before but surely it couldn't be implantation bleeding so soon? Ovulation bleeding?
> 
> 2dpo- pink discharge when i wipe again, only twice. Cramps
> 
> 3dpo - cramping, stabbing pain, cried because my belly button looked different (wth!? lol), bleeding gums. white discharge
> 
> 4dpo - nauseous in the morning whilst in bed and cramping pain, headache. little discharge, white and tacky feel, gassy.
> 
> 5dpo - cramping, veins on areola but no-where else, disrupted sleep and really hungry. sticky, thick white discharge, gassy.
> 
> 6dpo - scratchy sore throat, really thirsty and disrupted sleep. Really hungry! white discharge, lots of it, weird tiny bubbles rippling feel in uterus?
> 
> 7dpo - scratchy sore throat, thirsty and disrupted sleep. Still really hungry. cervix high up and soft (no idea whether that's good or bad though!?) poor concentration. white discharge, again weird tiny bubbles rippling feel in uterus.
> 
> 8dpo - painful cramps this morning but went away once i got up, little appetite today, headache and feeling quite low. Noticed more bumpy bits on areola but no soreness from them. Cervix has disappeared! (is that bad?) white discharge, Bit of heartburn today.
> 
> Im doubtful I might be pregnant because i have endometriosis and cin1, which is where the pink discharge and/or cramps might be coming from :sad1: I'v never had pink discharge before though and don't usually have cramps until nearer AF. What do you ladies think?

9dpo - woke up this morning feeling really sick and then really hungry. got up and i was fine in about 5mins. Have a stuffy nose today, headache and slight twinges/cramps every so often plus a bit of heartburn. dry lips. Not feeling pregnant though

10dpo - woke up feeling really hungry again. (still really hungry!) Kept waking up throughout the night, headache. No cramps today and no sore boobs, though they did have weird liquid stuff come out and more bumps!? never had that before. Still not feeling pregnant though. AF due wednesday, so just 5 more days to go before i test!

11dpo - cramps again today but lower down - probably AF on her way :/ Milky discharge, worst nights sleep so far (awake every 20 minutes throughout the night), hungry and backache (but then i'v been stood up all day at work). Really emotional, crying a lot over nothing.

12dpo - nauseous and crampy again this morning, low down cramps. Low in mood and spent a long time in bed. Really cold today aswell ;( Big jelly glob of cm in the late evening (like the white stringy but of an egg that is attatched to the yolk and white) I think AF is on her way and will be here in a couple of days :(

13dpo - tested today in the middle of the day - BFN. No other symptoms.

14dpo - AF due today but has not shown up - no cramps. Lots of white cm, very dizzy and craving coffee, which i HATE with a passion (im drinking it and it's disgusting but I want it, haha).


----------



## ofcrmacswife

I haven't been on in a while, took a break from ttc, or should I say from the symptom spotting, vitamins and the daily BBT readings. Congrats :wohoo: on all the BFP's since I've been out of pocket!!!! I mean, after all, babies are wonderful, that's why we are all here right??? I'm actually posting because I am LATE this month!!! Which I'm super excited about!!! I haven't been keeping up with any of my symptoms too much this month so instead of doing ALL the symptoms now I'll just touch on a few things, and if it turns out that AF shows or I get a BFP next week when I test I'll type out all the info from my OVIA app. 

LMP: December 12 - 16
:sex: BD on CD7 or December 18
:dust: **** Out of town on Dec 23 - 27 **** :dust: 
Fertile Week Dec 25 - Dec 30
:sex: BD on CD13 on Dec 24 (at least once lol)
:sex: BD on CD14 on Dec 25 :xmas16: (at least once)
Oday CD15 on Dec 26
:sex: BD on CD16 on Dec 27 (just once for sure lol)
:af: AF was due on CD 28, Jan 9 this month and hasn't showed! Crazy thing though, I have NO PMS or AF symptoms so far?:af: 

The only "symptoms" I've had so far would be light cramping intermittently since about the 6th, fatigue off and on, terrible heartburn this month, waves of nausea today but not getting "sick" with it, frequent urination started today, and had fried catfish for supper (Southern Friday night delicacy) and I swear the first piece I bit into I could taste the mud off of it YUCK! 

Currently on CD 30 (usually 26 to 29 days)

Just riding this thing out until next week, not prepared for a BFN right now. Maybe that out of town trip for Christmas was just what we needed!

Turning this whole post RED ....... AF started tonight ..... I believe this coming cycle I'm going to be ready ..... vitamins, BBT, preseed and softcups ...... ohhhh and I'm gonna get the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor .... my phone apps have to keep missing my "O" dates. After a year and a half of marriage I guess I'm just going to have to get more serious about this.


----------



## WantABumpp

bakedbean said:


> bakedbean said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> i'm new to this forum - I'v been lurking on this thread and finally decided to join today as i have been symptom spotting every chance i get :dohh:
> 
> Dtd on the 31st december and i ovulated (according to body pain and a chart app on my phone) on the 1st january. My 1dpo is the thing that instantly made me start googling symptoms because i have never, ever had it before! AF is due on the 15th
> 
> O day - ovulation pain.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there!!! :wave:
> So It sounds like ovulation bleeding (which is normal!) or IB which your symptoms sound like?! You sure you didn't ovulate a tad early?? I would have to give in and take a test!!Click to expand...


----------



## Kezzybear

Ok, here I go again! I had a miscarriage in December and we are trying again before AF! 

Ovulation day 23
1Dpo - vivid dreams, tugging/pulling left ovary and around uterus
2dpo - vivid dreams, cramping on/off 
3dpo - nausea, nothing else
4dpo - nothing out of the ordinary!
5dpo - nausea
6dpo - dizziness, in the afternoon I felt exhausted!

That's it so far! We will see how I go

Good luck ladies!! Xx


----------



## bakedbean

WantABumpp said:


> HI there!!! :wave:
> So It sounds like ovulation bleeding (which is normal!) or IB which your symptoms sound like?! You sure you didn't ovulate a tad early?? I would have to give in and take a test!!

I don't think it could be IB as even if i ovulated on the 29th/30th/ we only dtd on the 31st, so the egg would have died, wouldn't it? :confused: so yeah, it probably was ovulation bleeding - i'm glad it's normal, thanks! O:) I'm due my AF on wednesday so maybe i'll give in and test a little earlier lol! 



ofcrmacswife said:


> I haven't been on in a while, took a break from ttc, or should I say from the symptom spotting, vitamins and the daily BBT readings. Congrats :wohoo: on all the BFP's since I've been out of pocket!!!! I mean, after all, babies are wonderful, that's why we are all here right??? I'm actually posting because I am LATE this month!!! Which I'm super excited about!!! I haven't been keeping up with any of my symptoms too much this month so instead of doing ALL the symptoms now I'll just touch on a few things, and if it turns out that AF shows or I get a BFP next week when I test I'll type out all the info from my OVIA app.
> 
> The only "symptoms" I've had so far would be light cramping intermittently since about the 6th, fatigue off and on, terrible heartburn this month, waves of nausea today but not getting "sick" with it, frequent urination started today, and had fried catfish for supper (Southern Friday night delicacy) and I swear the first piece I bit into I could taste the mud off of it YUCK!

I think it sounds promising! Good luck O:)


----------



## HotMessJess84

Posting to subscribe. I'll be back!


----------



## Ravenslove6

MY FIRST LO:

one day out of the blue I got hit with fatigue and exhaustion. I remember falling onto the bed (in an uncomfortable position) and slept for over 3 hours...at lunch time.
I had what I read to be IBS. My stomach was so upset...so I slept it off haha
I almost threw up my favorite food, then got very very hot and dizzy...very faint (that was just one week...maybe a week before my period was due).
Right before AF I got a cold, nose and throat mostly.
The night I tested I broke down crying for no reason. Not a single reason, just started crying...so I went out and bought a test... BFP!!! the day before AF was due.


NOW...

I am currently 10dpo...
DH and I dtd twice around ov. 
*5dpo* // the exhaustion hit me like a ton of bricks. I had a small cold (just felt achy, no temp, tired) and from then on I've been really tired. 
I had some slight nausea for a couple of days around 5dpo. 
*5-7dpo* // MAJOR migraines..I mean, can't open eyes. Let me just sit in the dark with a trash can kind of migraine. this happened..about once a day for a few hours.
I had a white lotiony cm for a couple of days and now (10dpo) it's stringy and like egg whites. 
*6-8dpo * // I started craving fruit. acidic type foods. I also randomly had a strong urge/desire to start taking my prenatal vitamins again. Actually craved them!
*6-10dpo* // random sharp twinges in nipples (esp the right one). also feels like milk is coming down when I nurse lo. (It's been a long time since I've felt that.) Getting thirstier. 
*7-10* // ewcm, still really tired (heavy breathing and ready for a nap by or before 2pm), craving food but can't decide what specifically I want...I just keep looking.

Haven't tested yet. Trying to stay "chill" haha... I'm going to wait until the 15th or around then :)


----------



## HotMessJess84

I've just come off bcp so I'm totally guessing as to when I ovulated and when AF is due. I'm thinking I am around 12dpo. Haven't kept track of symptoms by day as I wasn't really having any. I'm also completely frustrated because most of these "symptoms" are probably pms. I've been testing using ic since 8dpo with all bfn. This is my first cycle ttc baby #1 and I want it to happen already! I feel like a brat because some women here have been trying for ages. 

Anyway, here are some symptoms I've had:
Exhaustion
Headaches
Toothaches
Super hungry
Sometimes nauseas right before I eat and right after
Vivid dreams (last night dreamt I had a bfp)
Cramping
Very moody
Bloated (right now the most bloated I've been)

I'm really expecting AF to come any minute now. I really want my bfp but would be relieved to see AF so I can stop stressing and try to figure out my cycle!


----------



## WantABumpp

Sorry :( but GL this next cycle!:flower:



ofcrmacswife said:


> Turning this whole post RED ....... AF started tonight ..... I believe this coming cycle I'm going to be ready ..... vitamins, BBT, preseed and softcups ...... ohhhh and I'm gonna get the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor .... my phone apps have to keep missing my "O" dates. After a year and a half of marriage I guess I'm just going to have to get more serious about this.


----------



## Jenn95

Ok been stalking this thread lol!!
First I O'ed 4 days late! But these are my symptoms!! Also when I say past IB it means I THINK because I got IB on 14dpo and no AF yet so I think it was IB.
1DPO: EWCM, light cramps
2DPO EWCM, feeling very warm, bloated
3DPO: Headache bad!, felt 'out of it', tired
4DPO: Tired, hungry, moody, headache again!
5DPO: exhausted, moody, headache, lower back pain, light cramping
6DPO: Exhausted, HUNGRY, feeling nauseous
7DPO: Exhausted , HUNGRY, headache, lower back pain, saw the hunger games cried!?!?
8DPO: HUNGRY, very very vivid dreams started, cramps
9DPO: hungry, moody EWCM started again??
10DPO: Woke up with sore throat??, Feeling hot then cold then hot then cold, tired, hungry, tested BFN :(
11DPO: Sore throat again, lower back pain, cramps, diarrhea/constipation, saw the movie Frozen it was bad like water works! Lol
12DPO: Sore throat gone, another vivid dream last night, very moody, legs pain/ leg cramps
13DPO: Another vivid dream, BAD lower back pain, mild cramps, tired, feeling annoyed, headache
14DPO: (AF due) another weird vivid dream, went to the bathroom saw pink blood when I wiped (convinced it was AF), tired, can smell EVERYTHING, nauseous (didn't throw up though)
15DPO: (1day late/past IB) another vivid dream, spotting stopped on 14DPO, hungry, lower back pain, legs feel weak!?, extremely moody (felt like AF was around the corner!!)
16DPO: (2 days late/past IB): another vivid dream, hungry CRAVING Chinese food!! (Got it hehe), after eating nauseous (didn't throw up though), dizzy, headache
17DPO: (3days late/Past IB): Vivid dream that I had a daughter, lower back pain, neck pain!? Tired!! Slept 10 hours last night and feel like I went through a war!

These are my symptoms so far!! I tested today 17dpo and light light bfp! I think I had IB at 14dpo so this is only 3 days after that so maybe hCG didn't build up enough yet to get dark bfp! I am testing again 19dpo to see what's what! Since today it was still so light! I will update!! Fx for everyone!! 
(Sorry light green was hurting my eyes!) Changed it to dark lol


----------



## twiggy56

Got my bfp on 2nd Jan and starting to believe it now so thought id post as i was charting Decembers cycle so have notes from most days DPO! 

1dpo - no changes
2dpo - shooting pain in my nipples, dry CM, wave of very mild AF cramps
3dpo - dry CM, positive opk?! 
4dpo - dry CM, another positive opk
5dpo - Watery CM, no other feelings
6dpo - LOTS of creamy/watery CM when I wiped. Extreme dizziness all day (really bad in the morning) and when i moved my head too quickly. Shooting pains in nipples. Dizziness made me feel sick- dizziness had gone by next day.
'Pulling'/'Stitch' feeling in womb on the lower left hand side. Not painful but if i stretch too far it made me wince.

7dpo - creamy CM, Sore nipples. They feel 'bruised' now as iv woken up (only the nipples). Trouble sleeping. Needed to pee in the night.
Cramps in the evening.

8dpo - creamy/watery CM, still bruised feeling nipples.
9dpo - Creamy watery CM. Negative cheapy test taken at 5pm. Sore nipples and tiredness

10dpo - creamy CM, extremely faint line on cheapy (basically not visible unless under a bright light and tilting/squinting!)

11dpo - creamy/watery CM, sore nipples, superdrug own brand- clear line! :bfp:


Also for temp ladies- i had a very steady rise after O, no sudden spike which i felt worried about but the steady rise over a few days seemed to be a good sign!! Temp on day of bfp was 36.47 degrees celcius!

Didnt have an implatation 'dip' or anything either- however the extreme morning of dizziness at 6dpo im pretty sure was implantation. Felt like i was getting an ear infection and lasted all day- gone by the next morning though!

Errrrm, i think thats everything?! I spent ages reading through this thread so wanted to give back!! 

Good luck to everyone wishing for their bfps! :flower:


----------



## miss ayeen

Hi guys.im new here and wouls like tp share my signs and symptoms during my 2ww;)

so im also in 2WW and me and DH are TTC since lastyear.

MC in September and started BBT in Oct so this is my 3rd cycle.


CD13:SPOTTING
CD14:EW
CD15:EW
CD16 DPO 1:CREAMY
CD17 DPO 2:SPOTTING
DPO 3:CREAMY
DPO 4: A bit pain in the left side.maybe corpus luteum is shrinking .A lot of discharge.some ew some creamy
DPO 5:CREAMY
DPO 6:Spotting.At first it came out with creamy discharge then it started with clot of brown blood.on off.had migraine like crazy
DPO 7:Same like yesterday..there is a needle like pain on left side. dejavu feeling as this feels like when im about to MC last Aug
DPO8:Diarrhea.spotting is still there.on and off.Needle like pain again.BD then afterward the amount of spotting increased and turned to light brown.
DPO9:Woke up but restless.feel like i didnt even sleep last night!Major headache.Some pink colour light bleeding .Feel so frustrated.resting on bed.


Will keep u guys updated!;)


----------



## hopeful12be

This Tww is driving me crazy this cycle. Anyone have a fast forward button lol.

Jan 9. O day- Had ovulation spotting for the first time ever! Had af like cramps, ewcm.
1dpo-still had af like cramps just not as bad as yesterday
2dpo-mild cramps
3dpo-hubby woke up on the wrong side of the bed and bit my head off for something stupid but instead of me getting pissed off like I normally do and snapping back I broke down and started crying uncontrollably. had slight twinge feelings on and off during the day. Became very exhausted at 8pm which is very strange for me cuz i'm a night owl I dont normally go to bed till 2-3 in the morning.
4dpo- woke up at 9am spot on which is very early for me to wake up and not feel sleepy considering I stay up all night. lower abdomen feels full and peeing like crazy sorta feels like I have a uti, but don't have one. again felt exhausted at around 9pm lastnight but stayed awake surfing this site till 3am.
5dpo-woke up again at 9am on the dot feeling very well rested. bloated so bad that only two pairs of my jeans fit hubby tried to help me button them lol. still have a heavy feeling in my abdomen. Had pulling pains on the right side today went to get up off the couch and had a pulling pain on the right side so bad it felt like I pulled a muscle down there but immediatly went away. Loads of energy untill about 12pm i felt like I had ran a 100 mile marathon. Took a bath and went to rinse the shampoo out of my hair by swishing my head back and forth slowly in the water and it made me so dizzy I was nauseous.
6dpo-woke up this morning stuffed up. Stood up to go to the restroom and my head hurt so bad I had to sit back down for a little while. My boons are extremely sore today and I have this weird pulling pain feel coming from my right armpit to my boob having loads of creamy cm today also woke up lastnight and this morning with diarrhea sorry tmi. Still having slight cramps.
7dpo-extreme migraine throughout the day highted scence of smell mild cramping mood swings


----------



## tinadecember

Well I'm back again for cycle 6. I really thought we had done it last month because I had so many positive symptoms like cramping, tonnes of cm, nauseous, boobs didn't get sore until 9DPO and yet my AF arrived. This cycle is different again! here we go..

1DPO - sore (o)(o) started, no CM
2DPO - boobies the same, no CM
3DPO - boobies still sore, blinding migraine in PM, no CM 
4DPO - boobs still sore, no CM 
5DPO - boobs still sore, high and closed cervix, creamy CM


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm baaaaaaaaaack :haha:

*1DPO:* Huuuuuuge temp spike, whee!! Otherwise, feeling normal.
*2DPO:* Temp still up nice & high. Little bit of creamy CM. Otherwise, normal.
*3DPO:* Feeling a bit "wet" (ahem). Temp still high, but a little lower than the past two days. Got my FF crosshairs this morning. Checked CP... feels hard, not too high, but not low. Hurts! I should know better than to touch it when I'm not fertile :haha: Ouch.
*4DPO:* Temp same as yesterday's. A bit sluggish today... think it's due to some poor sleep the past couple of days. Sluggishness persisted into the evening, got really bad, turned into serious exhaustion. Blah.
*5DPO:* Bit of a temp drop this morning. I think the higher temps (running much warmer this cycle than usual) were due to having some furnace issues and using the space heater... definitely was sleeping hotter every day in my cycle until today. Little bit of watery CM. Still tired, even though I slept like a rock. Can't seem to catch up!
*6DPO:* Temp still in that lower range, though almost at the coverline. Goddamn tired again. I also feel like I might be getting sick. My tongue hurts and my throat feels strange.
*7DPO:* Temp shot wayyyyy up again. Still feeling like I'm getting sick. More energy this morning, thank goodness. Super cranky/irritable/teary in the evening. Little bit of creamy CM.
*8DPO:* Temp higher this morning. FF changed my crosshairs to dotted; no idea why? Still positive I O'd on CD15. Still feel like I'm getting sick.. sore mouth/throat, stuffy nose. Horrible nightmares last night & slept like shit. My mood is still poor, probably due to lack if good sleep & not feeling well. Little bit of creamy/sticky CM.... maybe brown tinged? I thought when I saw it that my spotting had started, but... nothing. I'm not really sure what that was. Burping a lot in the evening.
*9DPO:* Temp higher. Still feel a little funny, but improved. More of that is-it-or-isn't-it spotting? I don't understand. Definitely not typical for me. No sign of the painful boobs I always get. More crazy dreams last night (typical PMS for me.) Caved and tested. :bfn:
*10DPO:* Temp dropped a bit. Still well above coverline. Still no sign of the sore boobs, even when I squish them :haha: Weird, cloudy CM.... puzzling and kinda gross. I keep feeling wet and checking for spotting/AF, but nothing... but the cloudy CM was in the toilet. Um. Yuck? Checked CP and it hurt again (why do I do this to myself?) Hard to say anything about open/closed (I can never really tell) but it definitely felt low and hard.
*11DPO:* Around 2:30am, I was woken up by the worst pain EVER in my uterus. Normally I don't even know the damn thing is there, but it was horrifically painful and accompanied by nausea and chills. Lasted a good thirty minutes, it felt like... it was really awful. Couldn't get warm, couldn't get comfortable, felt like I was going to puke.. UGH. When I woke up for work at 7ish (after having a hard time getting back to sleep), it was still there, but wayyyyyy better. Started my typical pre-AF spotting. Noticed it during my weird episode this morning. Temp still up.
*12DPO:* Spotting continues. Temp dropped. Super emotional/teary in the evening. AF should arrive right on schedule.
*13DPO:* Temp dropped even lower. Still spotting. Still no sore/tender boobs. I'm attributing that to my dietary improvements (no coffee!) and Vitex. Not too much of an appetite today. Hope AF comes tomorrow, but she'll probably keep me waiting til at least Sunday, and possibly Monday.


----------



## Jaycrew

I was on this thread when it started last year - and updated with* Red *

Now I'm back..

OV either CD 19 according to OVU friend/FF (I thought maybe CD 16 or 17) 

1-3 DPO nothing but start of Yeast infect?
4- DPO 
5 -DPO yeast clear
6 -dpo CM watery, AM BFN first signal cheapie// blue veins on thighs showing, cervix very high, VV faint line on Answer brand 5 days sooner in pm
7 dpo- light pink line on Answer 5 days sooner and First signal
8-11 dpo (11 dpo today) progressive lines on first signal walmart cheapies since 7 dpo to this a.m. and blood test confirmed from last night- Beta YES pregant - and HCG 124 :D 

Baby Dust to all!!! XOXO


----------



## tinadecember

Well I'm back again for cycle 6. I really thought we had done it last month because I had so many positive symptoms like cramping, tonnes of cm, nauseous, boobs didn't get sore until 9DPO and yet my AF arrived. This cycle is different again! here we go..
1DPO - sore (o)(o) started, no CM
2DPO - boobies the same, no CM
3DPO - boobies still sore, blinding migraine in PM, no CM
4DPO - boobs still sore, no CM*
5DPO - boobs still sore, high and closed cervix, creamy CM
7DPO - gassy down there TMI haha. BM strange, soft and green eww 
8DPO - still gassy and stools still really strange. Boobs sore, cervix medium height. Creamy CM


----------



## tinadecember

Well I'm back again for cycle 6. I really thought we had done it last month because I had so many positive symptoms like cramping, tonnes of cm, nauseous, boobs didn't get sore until 9DPO and yet my AF arrived. This cycle is different again! here we go..
1DPO - sore (o)(o) started, no CM
2DPO - boobies the same, no CM
3DPO - boobies still sore, blinding migraine in PM, no CM
4DPO - boobs still sore, no CM*
5DPO - boobs still sore, high and closed cervix, creamy CM
7DPO - gassy down there TMI haha. BM strange, soft and green eww 
8DPO - still gassy and stools still really strange. Boobs sore, cervix medium height. Creamy CM
9DPO - Cervix high but starting to feel hard :-( boobs throbbing today, feeling very hot, skin break out..all classic PMS symptoms damn!!
10DPO - Cervix very high and tilted, boobs really sore and nipples sore if squeezed. Creamy CM. AF due in the next 48 hours
11DPO - Feeling achey in pelvic region, could be AF looming though. Nipples and boobies very sore. Cervix medium and closed


----------



## littlefishygg

I won't be testing until 14dpo this month as I am away abroad without any tests on me and don't want to draw attention away from my holiday but I'm itching to test!!! Symptoms are:
1dpo-3dpo:nothing to note 
4dpo: tender nipples
5dpo: tender nipples
6dpo: slight cramping, tender nipples
7dpo: slight cramping, breakout on my chin
8dpo: tender nipples, slight cramping
9dpo: tender nipples, slight cramping and tired. Ewcm again only during the afternoon
10dpo: tender nipples, tired, been busy but I ache all over and had to take a 2hour nap at 6pm. Also had a strange feeling in my legs, like the muscles are shaking slightly


----------



## Renaendel

1-4 dpo nothing
5dpo second temp spike, cramps, bleeding gums, shock through cervix
6dpo cramps, bleeding little red bit mostly brown
7dpo cramps, middle of night pee, little vomiting, gassy, congestion, stabby in uterus
8dpo stabby cramps, middle of might pee, lower appetite, nausea starting
9dpo nauseous and super thirsty is a crappy combo
10dpo craaammmmpppsss, horde of angry dwarven miners in my lady bits., diarrhea.
11dpo frequent urination, didn't sleep well because of it. Boo temp drop
12 temp way up, diahhrea, severe pain near ovary
13-feel great
14- waiting for AF to show, cramps
15- still waiting, temp drop, cramps, spotting


----------



## British Mummy

I've been addicted to this post whilst trying to conceive baby number 2 and I got my BFP just now and as I've been taking note of my symptoms thought I should add mine.

I should mention that I my other half works for 5 days away at a time so I was sure this month wasn't going to be a good one as he was due back home on the morning of CD13. 

I usually have 26 day cycles.

CD 11 2pm strong positive on OPK
CD 11 6pm even stronger positive on OPK
CD 12 6pm medium positive on OPK so guessing that will ovulate in the next 12-24? BD that night as DH came home early. 
CD 13 O day??? CWCM all week and now was non existant!! Dry horribly painful BD that morning. I said half way through lets leave it as DD was waking up from her nap but DH said no and managed to DTD. Sorry if TMI but this might have been the successful sex so always do it even if you're dry and you think it's too late!
1 DPO CD 14 - thought by this point that I probably O'd on CD13 but will now count as 1 DPO. Less CM
2 DPO - 5 DPO nothing really.
6 DPO vivid dreams
7 DPO gassy
8 DPO Horrible to my mum whilst we were shopping. So so moody. Assume it's PMS
9 DPO horrendous heartburn all night. Spread up to my neck horrible.
10 DPO more heartburn, had to take gaviscon - didn't think anything of it as wasn't a symptom with DD.
11 DPO crazy vivid dreams, tired
12 DPO hot but temperature dip so assume AF is coming
13 DPO temp back up but not hopeful as this has happened before, bad headaches. Increased CM.
14 DPO AF due. No sign. So took cheapie and couldn't decide if was pos and with DD cheapie didn't work and digi did. Going out this eve so took digi and BFN :(:bfn: went out and drank quite a bit of wine (whoops) as was first date night with DH for AGES and thought AF would come in the morning. 
15 DPO boobs twinging, getting excited but also assuming it would be nothing. Took cheapie and perhaps faint pos?? But reading online there's so many bad things I assume it's evap. DH says it's hardly even noticeable.
16 DPO More crazy vivid dreams. Tired. Increased CM. Resist buying PG tests because of BFN digi on Friday.
17 DPO Purchase Boots own brand. Take two tests using FMU and think i can see a faint line but only comes up after 10 minutes. 
Later in the day rip open the plastic and im sure the line is there on both so go out and purchase FRER as everyone says such good things about them on here and get a line in 30 seconds, strong positive in 3 mins!:bfp:


----------



## British Mummy

Congrats Jaycrew!


----------



## KBCupcake

I'm 9 dpo as I type this, BFNs so far

1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - nothing
3 to 5 dpo - lots of thick CM, gassy
6 to 7 dpo - less CM and gas
8 and 9 dpo - dull shooting pain in bbs, dull/uncomfortable ache in left side in ovary area. Tested both days (Wondfo then Superdrug), BFN
10 dpo - pain in bbs, dull pain in pelvic area on both sides. pressure/fullness. ????? Another BFN
11 dpo - dull cramps in pelvic area. sudden, very painful sharp shooting pain in both bbs followed by tingling. the pain was also in my right arm so... ???? Also BFN this morning. 
12 dpo - slight pain in bbs once in a while. mild pressure and dull cramps in pelvic area. sore cervix and soreness in vag. BFN on FRER. Expect AF to start within the next few days
13 dpo - slight drop in temp dip, AF has arrived with cramps


----------



## tinadecember

bump


----------



## Gretaa

11 DPO Today. BFN so far


1DPO - Normal, no symptoms
2DPO - No symptoms
3DPO - Very wet CM, boobs started to hurt, looked bigger ??
4DPO - Very gassy, sensitive BBS/NIPS, extremely tired, wet CM
5DPO - Bloated, gassy, backache, BBS and NIPS feel tender and sensitive, noticed few blue big veins on my chest above BBS, Heartburn, tired, stuffy nose and very vivid dreams. 
6DPO - Feeling pretty ok today except from some gas and bloating
7DPO - Headache, exhausted but can't sleep, bloated
8DPO - Mild cramping, bloated, vivid dreams, exhaustion, nose is still stuffy, BBS are now constantly in dull pain, getting bored of it.
9DPO - Woke up with a very sore back (in the middle, so I'm thinking maybe I just slept in an awkward position), bloated all day, headache, exhaustion, (.)(.) are still in pain. Went to bed and started to get pretty painful pulling sensations in the lower abdominal area, thought AF is gonna show for sure. 
10DPO - woke up with a banging headache, tested with FMU using FRER - BFN. Not surprised at all. Af is due in 3/4 days now. At around 12PM went to the loo and when I wiped there was a lot of stretchy white CM with a hint of pink/brown blood. Quite a bad backache all evening, took ibuprofen and sat waiting for AF to arrive.
11DPO - No AF, almost all symptoms are gone, peeing a bit more, vivid dreams, (.)(.) don't hurt so much anymore, slight cramping, barely there. At about the same time as yesterday when i went to the loo and wiped i had a teeny tiny bit of brown blood in CM.
12DPO - No symptoms other than sensitive nipples and tinges of blood in stretchy mucus when i wipe, it's not constant, just some odd spots here and there for three days now. Losing all the hope I had up until 10DPO :/


----------



## tinadecember

Gretaa said:


> 11 DPO Today. BFN so far
> 
> 
> 1DPO - Normal, no symptoms
> 2DPO - No symptoms
> 3DPO - Very wet CM, boobs started to hurt, looked bigger ??
> 4DPO - Very gassy, sensitive BBS/NIPS, extremely tired, wet CM
> 5DPO - Bloated, gassy, backache, BBS and NIPS feel tender and sensitive, noticed few blue big veins on my chest above BBS, Heartburn, tired, stuffy nose and very vivid dreams.
> 6DPO - Feeling pretty ok today except from some gas and bloating
> 7DPO - Headache, exhausted but can't sleep, bloated
> 8DPO - Mild cramping, bloated, vivid dreams, exhaustion, nose is still stuffy, BBS are now constantly in dull pain, getting bored of it.
> 9DPO - Woke up with a very sore back (in the middle, so I'm thinking maybe I just slept in an awkward position), bloated all day, headache, exhaustion, (.)(.) are still in pain. Went to bed and started to get pretty painful pulling sensations in the lower abdominal area, thought AF is gonna show for sure.
> 10DPO - woke up with a banging headache, tested with FMU using FRER - BFN. Not surprised at all. Af is due in 3/4 days now. At around 12PM went to the loo and when I wiped there was a lot of stretchy white CM with a hint of pink/brown blood. Quite a bad backache all evening, took ibuprofen and sat waiting for AF to arrive.
> 11DPO - No AF, almost all symptoms are gone, peeing a bit more, vivid dreams, (.)(.) don't hurt so much anymore, slight cramping, barely there. At about the same time as yesterday when i went to the loo and wiped i had a teeny tiny bit of brown blood in CM.

I'm in the same situation as you! 12DPO today, boobs not hurting as much, slight cramping expecting AFs arrival shortly :-( xx


----------



## Samanthatc

Okay- 

*1-5DPO* - no real symptoms, except very gassy
*6DPO* - _slightly tender nipples when touched_, fatigued, increased apatite 
*7DPO* - nipples no worse, still tired, gassy and increased appetite, _weird pressured feeling in lower abdomen._
*8DPO* - nipples still tender when touched, creamy CM, gassy, sleep deprived, fatigued, increased appetite *BFN* with smu.
*9DPO* - _weird tugging feeling on left side lower abdomen _, slightly nauseous, fatigued.


----------



## tinadecember

Well I'm back again for cycle 6. I really thought we had done it last month because I had so many positive symptoms like cramping, tonnes of cm, nauseous, boobs didn't get sore until 9DPO and yet my AF arrived. This cycle is different again! here we go..
1DPO - sore (o)(o) started, no CM
2DPO - boobies the same, no CM
3DPO - boobies still sore, blinding migraine in PM, no CM
4DPO - boobs still sore, no CM*
5DPO - boobs still sore, high and closed cervix, creamy CM
7DPO - gassy down there TMI haha. BM strange, soft and green eww 
8DPO - still gassy and stools still really strange. Boobs sore, cervix medium height. Creamy CM
9DPO - Cervix high but starting to feel hard :-( boobs throbbing today, feeling very hot, skin break out..all classic PMS symptoms damn!!
10DPO - Cervix very high and tilted, boobs really sore and nipples sore if squeezed. Creamy CM. AF due in the next 48 hours
11DPO - Feeling achey in pelvic region, could be AF looming though. Nipples and boobies very sore. Cervix medium and closed
12DPO - Still getting the odd cramps down there, boobs still sore, cervix closed and it feels quite "wet" in there. Sorry TMI. Diaorhea at 10am Wish she would show her face if she's coming arggghhh!!!


----------



## TrinaF

sorry I dont know day to day...
AF due Friday I havent tested yet dont think this is my month..
5/6dpo I started very thick white cm that turned to stringy cm thats still around which is not normal for me was kind of freaked out bc of the thick white globs so was my husband.And a terrible nasty taste in my mouth even after brushing teeth, eating different and drinking different. happened twice
This cycle ive been gassy and had a couple days where I had stabbing cramps and some tugging? Praying AF doesnt show but I think she will due to lack of symptoms
Af due tomorrow and bfn although I tested late at night. Had pinching pain in my left ovary, nasty taste back in my mouth and dizziness and still have sticky cm.
Update:two days late had some cramping yesterday didn't last long and some last night just before bed again didn't last long. Woke up a couple times thinking af was here but it was cm
7 days late started having icky brown discharge/spotting that stuck around for two days then an awful Af :(


----------



## Gretaa

tinadecember said:


> Well I'm back again for cycle 6. I really thought we had done it last month because I had so many positive symptoms like cramping, tonnes of cm, nauseous, boobs didn't get sore until 9DPO and yet my AF arrived. This cycle is different again! here we go..
> 1DPO - sore (o)(o) started, no CM
> 2DPO - boobies the same, no CM
> 3DPO - boobies still sore, blinding migraine in PM, no CM
> 4DPO - boobs still sore, no CM*
> 5DPO - boobs still sore, high and closed cervix, creamy CM
> 7DPO - gassy down there TMI haha. BM strange, soft and green eww
> 8DPO - still gassy and stools still really strange. Boobs sore, cervix medium height. Creamy CM
> 9DPO - Cervix high but starting to feel hard :-( boobs throbbing today, feeling very hot, skin break out..all classic PMS symptoms damn!!
> 10DPO - Cervix very high and tilted, boobs really sore and nipples sore if squeezed. Creamy CM. AF due in the next 48 hours
> 11DPO - Feeling achey in pelvic region, could be AF looming though. Nipples and boobies very sore. Cervix medium and closed
> 12DPO - Still getting the odd cramps down there, boobs still sore, cervix closed and it feels quite "wet" in there. Sorry TMI. Diaorhea at 10am Wish she would show her face if she's coming arggghhh!!!

How are you feeling today? I had diarrhoea this morning as well but didn't think anything of it


----------



## N27murray

*BFP*!!!


0dpo (ovulation day) -Huge wave of intense nausea around 11am...lasted a few mins only
-glob of ewcm...actual stretchy blob like a clear booger....first time EVER seeing this(maybe because I started taking b6 along with prenatals this cycle)
-while bding late tonight very easily aroused

1dpo - Cm much more dry today

2dpo - Pain in low uterus area just like when stretching hurts and have to sit down...its constant and not as sharp...

3dpo -nothing...

4dpo -nothing ...

5dpo -Lots of cm and wet down there

6dpo -not hungry all day
- lots of cm


7dpo - Not hungry....unusual 
-gassy at night
-headache in early afternoon(odd)

8dpo -Very gassy since last night
-have had mildy congested, sore throat past few days. Not always noticeable but voice sometimes goes
haven't taken vits since Friday (started b6 and prenatals near beginning of cycle)
very hungry...hungry right after meal
feels like AF cramps before bed...might be from gas?

9dpo - Very gassy..causing cramps
-achiness in right ovary area

10dpo -Nips sore after one touch as if been rubbed all day
-AF cramps for a while around supper time

11dpo- Very vivid dream about breastfeeding daughter last night...felt real! After waking and falling back asleep it continued in great detail for what felt like hours 
-nips throbbing pain without even touching
-AF cramps for short while

12dpo -Today and on and off last couple days, coughing with some phlegm and itchy throat
-not normal for me at all...havent been very hungry? Usually constant hunger the week leading up to AF.
-vivid dream again last night
-can't seem to wake myself up enough and have energy to do things today despite having good sleep last night
-AF cramps around supper
-yellowish cm after bm
-on and off achy right ovary throughout day
-AF cramps at night while relaxing

13dpo -Frer strong as strong can be bfp after a minute!
-Nips tender still
-sleepy enough to go to bed at 5pm

the two biggest signs that made me test?
1) usually the week leading up to AF in very hungry but this month I had no appetite
2) usually nips get itchy after ovulating...never had sore ones before...big red flag!


I am now 5+5 weeks pregnant and still have very sore nips and AF cramps. Due Sept.19th

good luck to all the ladies with bfns and congrats to all the bfps :)


----------



## KBCupcake

Congratulations and H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## lildudesmama

*1dpo:* crampy, dry/bit creamy cm, shooting pain in boobs and tender nipples
*2dpo:* crampy, dry cm, puling sensation around ovaries?
*3dpo:* crampy, sticky cm, tender boobs and nipples.
*4dpo:* very few cramps, dry cm, tender boobs and nipples.
*5dpo:* 'wet' feeling, creamy and clear/stretchy cm (not ewcm), tender boobs and nipples.

That's all so far, will update! :thumbup:


----------



## TSpeiser

I'm sure I'll be turning this red in a few days but what the hey!

Cd15 - ewcm 
Oday (only a guess as I don't temp or anything) - cramps left side
1-4dpo - nothing
5dpo - heartburn after dinner (have only had it one other time, while preg...ended in mc at 6wks), later that evening I had a tiny streak of pink mixed in cm, ib? 
6dpo - heartburn still around in am but went away
7dpo - light cramps in am then dull pressure on pelvic bone, gross smell of ketchup from far away (I hate ketchup anyway so not too unusual), bfn at lunch time with cheapie
8dpo - light cramping in afternoon, random shooting pains in bb's, short temper 
9dpo - tender bb's (normal), wet feeling, cervix seems high but I'm not very confident in my ability to check cp 
10dpo - tender bb's, cervix high, bfn first thing in am, lost all hope 

AF should show in a few days :(

Additions
11dpo - sore bbs/nips, thick cm, cervix high
12dpo - slightly sore bbs but mostly nips, watery cm, slight cramping in am with mild lower backache, cervix high and very wet feeling down there
13dpo - lower back ache, everything else went away 
14dpo - nothing, AF showed :(


----------



## 2moms2be

Reposting to turn this *red*. No AF yet, but the temp drop and spotting tell me she's on the way. 

*1DPO:* Huuuuuuge temp spike, whee!! Otherwise, feeling normal.
*2DPO:* Temp still up nice & high. Little bit of creamy CM. Otherwise, normal.
*3DPO:* Feeling a bit "wet" (ahem). Temp still high, but a little lower than the past two days. Got my FF crosshairs this morning. Checked CP... feels hard, not too high, but not low. Hurts! I should know better than to touch it when I'm not fertile :haha: Ouch.
*4DPO:* Temp same as yesterday's. A bit sluggish today... think it's due to some poor sleep the past couple of days. Sluggishness persisted into the evening, got really bad, turned into serious exhaustion. Blah.
*5DPO:* Bit of a temp drop this morning. I think the higher temps (running much warmer this cycle than usual) were due to having some furnace issues and using the space heater... definitely was sleeping hotter every day in my cycle until today. Little bit of watery CM. Still tired, even though I slept like a rock. Can't seem to catch up!
*6DPO:* Temp still in that lower range, though almost at the coverline. Goddamn tired again. I also feel like I might be getting sick. My tongue hurts and my throat feels strange.
*7DPO:* Temp shot wayyyyy up again. Still feeling like I'm getting sick. More energy this morning, thank goodness. Super cranky/irritable/teary in the evening. Little bit of creamy CM.
*8DPO:* Temp higher this morning. FF changed my crosshairs to dotted; no idea why? Still positive I O'd on CD15. Still feel like I'm getting sick.. sore mouth/throat, stuffy nose. Horrible nightmares last night & slept like shit. My mood is still poor, probably due to lack if good sleep & not feeling well. Little bit of creamy/sticky CM.... maybe brown tinged? I thought when I saw it that my spotting had started, but... nothing. I'm not really sure what that was. Burping a lot in the evening.
*9DPO:* Temp higher. Still feel a little funny, but improved. More of that is-it-or-isn't-it spotting? I don't understand. Definitely not typical for me. No sign of the painful boobs I always get. More crazy dreams last night (typical PMS for me.) Caved and tested. :bfn:
*10DPO:* Temp dropped a bit. Still well above coverline. Still no sign of the sore boobs, even when I squish them :haha: Weird, cloudy CM.... puzzling and kinda gross. I keep feeling wet and checking for spotting/AF, but nothing... but the cloudy CM was in the toilet. Um. Yuck? Checked CP and it hurt again (why do I do this to myself?) Hard to say anything about open/closed (I can never really tell) but it definitely felt low and hard.
*11DPO:* Around 2:30am, I was woken up by the worst pain EVER in my uterus. Normally I don't even know the damn thing is there, but it was horrifically painful and accompanied by nausea and chills. Lasted a good thirty minutes, it felt like... it was really awful. Couldn't get warm, couldn't get comfortable, felt like I was going to puke.. UGH. When I woke up for work at 7ish (after having a hard time getting back to sleep), it was still there, but wayyyyyy better. Started my typical pre-AF spotting. Noticed it during my weird episode this morning. Temp still up.
*12DPO:* Spotting continues. Temp dropped. Super emotional/teary in the evening. AF should arrive right on schedule.
*13DPO:* Temp dropped even lower. Still spotting. Still no sore/tender boobs. I'm attributing that to my dietary improvements (no coffee!) and Vitex. Not too much of an appetite today. Hope AF comes tomorrow, but she'll probably keep me waiting til at least Sunday, and possibly Monday.


----------



## Redbean

1 dpo: nada
2dpo: sharp pain in left ovary
3dpo: sharp pain in left ovary
4dpo: irritable, sore bbs, dull cramps
5dpo:irritable, sore bbs, dull cramps
6dpo:irritable, sore bbs, dull cramps
7dpo:irritable, sore bbs, dull cramps, back pain
8dpo:irritable, sore bbs, dull cramps, thirsty, hives?, back pain
9dpo: very irritable, hives? Very sore bbs, dull cramps, back pain, had Day 21 test: prog at 17
10dpo:irritable, sore bbs, dull cramps, back pain
11dpo: increased cm, indigestion, sore bbs, severe cramping
12dpo: severe and increasing nausea, gagging twice, stomach cramping, sudden tiredness, headache, dizzy test BFN
13dpo: minor nausea, diarrhea, slight cramping. BFN. Symptoms going away. Evening vomit. Evening tiredness. Ppl notice bbs, vinegar very strong taste
14dpo: AF like cramping, slight headache, enlarged bbs, dog clingy
15dpo: strange cramping, sometimes AF like, stomach pain, bm, HUGE bbs, dog clingy
16dpo: AF due. Feels like cramps.

Got AF. Was sure this month I was. That's twice that has happened in 7 mos. I am 38 and wondering if the eggs weren't bad?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I got my :bfp: this morning. I sadly miscarried in November so praying this is our sticky rainbow baby!

My symptoms varied day to day, I had diarrhea from 3DPO-6DPO and a couple of other occasions in the TWW. I've had cramping, sore fuller boobs, veiny chest area, sharp shooting pains in vagina, headaches, slight dizziness, heartburn, tender cervix, sore throat, anger, irritable, increased appetite, jelly legs, EWCM after O and very thirsty!

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## OneLove526

I just got my bfp today! I have not had any obvious symptoms and I don't know how many DPO I am because I have extremely irregular cycles and don't temp or take OPKs. I have been very gassy (frequency, not necessarily stinky), very thirsty, have a really stuffy nose and sore throat, sensitive (not painful) nipples, and felt like my food was digesting a lot slower as I would have an unsettled (not necessarily nauseous) feeling. I also noticed my pants fitting a LOT tighter. I wasn't peeing significantly more or anything else obvious. Kinda crazy that pregnancy can show up with very mild, subtle symptoms. Don't rule anything out until you have taken an HPT!


----------



## lildudesmama

Two :bfp: in a row! Congrats!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OneLove526 said:


> I just got my bfp today! I have not had any obvious symptoms and I don't know how many DPO I am because I have extremely irregular cycles and don't temp or take OPKs. I have been very gassy (frequency, not necessarily stinky), very thirsty, have a really stuffy nose and sore throat, sensitive (not painful) nipples, and felt like my food was digesting a lot slower as I would have an unsettled (not necessarily nauseous) feeling. I also noticed my pants fitting a LOT tighter. I wasn't peeing significantly more or anything else obvious. Kinda crazy that pregnancy can show up with very mild, subtle symptoms. Don't rule anything out until you have taken an HPT!

THANK YOU OneLove, for posting this! I'm not having any symptoms that I can really tell, and no PMS symptoms that I usually have either. I was wondering if lack of PMS symptoms was a sign in itself. From what I've read and what you posted, it seems so! CONGRATS to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sour_Skittle

1 DPO - cramping, bloating, heart racing, and feeling flushed, and face broke out.
2 DPO - tired, headache, bloated, face breaking out, and I had some spotting today 
which I'm assuming would be ovulation spotting, idk it's never happened 
before..
3 DPO - headache, hungry, craving cheese cake/chocolate pretzels, weird dreams last 
night, brown spotting (OV spotting?) EXTREMELY THIRSTY! Nothing quenches 
it. tired but can't sleep, small spider veins appearing on my thighs?? Sharp 
pinch near right ovary twice today.
4 DPO - headache, hungry, weird dreams.
5 DPO - pink spotting twice today, headache, weird dreams last night.
6 DPO - (today only 9 a.m.) extremely thirsty last night, peeing a lot, headache, TMI - diarrhea, 
heart burn
7 DPO - Nothing much at all. VERY Minor cramping, almost not there. Vivid dreams last night, 
headache.
8 DPO - peeing often, scratchy throat/cough, head ache. Losing hope... Feels like someone is 
pinching my left nipple. back is killing me (but I did pick up heavy boxes today). 
And slight cramping but I don't know if I'm just imagining it.v:/
9 DPO - Nothing much, cramping and back ache late at night, mild heart burn for 10 minutes and frequent urinatation
10 DPO - Nothing much other than a pinching feeling below belly button... Feeling out
11 DPO - just vivid dreams that night..
12 DPO - headache, peeing often, thirsty.. Think I'm getting an infection down there. :S Gassy.
13 DPO - diarrhea, head ache, bloated
14 DPO - nothing, dry cm
15 DPO - Dry cm, AF cramps, upset stomach, took 3 hour nap, two sharp pains in uterus
16 DPO - sweet tooth, 1 day late AF
17 DPO - EWCM, 2 days late
18 DPO - very little cramping, a little ewcm, 3 days late
19 DPO - feel faint, heart racing, out of breath, first time tested... :bfp: !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

brunettebimbo said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning. I sadly miscarried in November so praying this is our sticky rainbow baby!
> 
> My symptoms varied day to day, I had diarrhea from 3DPO-6DPO and a couple of other occasions in the TWW. I've had cramping, sore fuller boobs, veiny chest area, sharp shooting pains in vagina, headaches, slight dizziness, heartburn, tender cervix, sore throat, anger, irritable, increased appetite, jelly legs, EWCM after O and very thirsty!
> 
> Good Luck everyone.

Ended up being a Chemical :(


----------



## TSpeiser

Congrats on the bfps!!


----------



## lildudesmama

I am so sorry brunettebimbo, sending you sticky dust along with baby dust.


----------



## OneLove526

Wish2BMom said:


> OneLove526 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my bfp today! I have not had any obvious symptoms and I don't know how many DPO I am because I have extremely irregular cycles and don't temp or take OPKs. I have been very gassy (frequency, not necessarily stinky), very thirsty, have a really stuffy nose and sore throat, sensitive (not painful) nipples, and felt like my food was digesting a lot slower as I would have an unsettled (not necessarily nauseous) feeling. I also noticed my pants fitting a LOT tighter. I wasn't peeing significantly more or anything else obvious. Kinda crazy that pregnancy can show up with very mild, subtle symptoms. Don't rule anything out until you have taken an HPT!
> 
> THANK YOU OneLove, for posting this! I'm not having any symptoms that I can really tell, and no PMS symptoms that I usually have either. I was wondering if lack of PMS symptoms was a sign in itself. From what I've read and what you posted, it seems so! CONGRATS to you!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I never had many symptoms around PMS so I always wondered if I would have different symptoms with pregnancy. I really haven't! I was on the pill for 9 years so I was TRULY clueless about what real pregnancy symptoms would be like. I should also add that I've had some breakouts on my face- not horrible but definitely different than I've had in a long time.


----------



## murphy0690

Hi All! I haven't been on here for a few months as symptom spotting was driving me crazy and bumming me out every time that evil ended up showing up . That being said.....I am now 5 days late! I keep my cycle tracked on an app on my phone. I ALWAYS have my period on the 29th day. This cycle has been weird however because about 2 weeks ago I had 2 days of spotting while wiping (not enough for a liner practically). I am not sure if my cycle started over or if we have finally gotten lucky after a year of not planning not preventing 

Anyway, have any of you ladies ever taken a dip stick test and had a line appear and then fade as the test settled? over the weekend I took 2 dollar store tests, and both showed the line instantly, but after about a minute into the 3 minute wait, the line disappeared on both tests. I am not sure if my system just doesnt have enough hcg yet, or if i am being over hopeful. 

I am going stir crazy and don't want to tell anyone until we know for sure, so any feedback would be super appreciated! 

Thanks ladies and good luck to all!!!


----------



## TSpeiser

About a week ago I used a $1 cheapie and thought I saw a line too but as the wave went across the test it disappeared right away. I don't know if maybe its just the way the test is or what. I haven't taken another as AF is due tomorrow and I die a little inside ever time I see a bfn. Sorry I'm no help but I know what you're talking about.


----------



## akr51411

OneLove526 said:


> I just got my bfp today! I have not had any obvious symptoms and I don't know how many DPO I am because I have extremely irregular cycles and don't temp or take OPKs. I have been very gassy (frequency, not necessarily stinky), very thirsty, have a really stuffy nose and sore throat, sensitive (not painful) nipples, and felt like my food was digesting a lot slower as I would have an unsettled (not necessarily nauseous) feeling. I also noticed my pants fitting a LOT tighter. I wasn't peeing significantly more or anything else obvious. Kinda crazy that pregnancy can show up with very mild, subtle symptoms. Don't rule anything out until you have taken an HPT!

Thank you for posting this! I am 9dpo and have been feeling exactly the same. This gives me some hope that my lack of what's considered "typical" symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing! I am waiting to test on Sunday Feb. 2nd when AF should be due. Congrats to you!


----------



## apms

I ovulated early this month and have few symptoms this month and really hope that I get it this month 


Need your help, I have or had following symptoms:


1 DPO: Nothing

2 and 3 DPO: Headache and dizziness

4 DPO: Had dizziness just once in morning and then found egg white discharge on my undies which I just get 1 day before AF and never before that. I just get egg white discharge during my ovulation but this month I got it several time after ovulation

5 DPO: Nothing just had egg white discharge on my undies again today it would be very small 

6 DPO: Had stomach pain and felt like getting AF for a hour or so

7 DPO: Had stomach pain

8 DPO: All symptoms gone and nothing now ... was really tensed

9 DPO: No symptoms and I just saw egg white discharge on my undies

10 DPO: One leg paining, nothing else

I ovulated early this month and really confused and want to know what you think about this symptoms? I am getting mad here!!!


When should I test? As I ovulated earlier this month I think if I wait till my AF due date it would be around 18DPO can I test after 14 DPO? I just dont want to see BFN again


----------



## pinkfluffypla

apms said:


> I ovulated early this month and have few symptoms this month and really hope that I get it this month
> 
> 
> Need your help, I have or had following symptoms:
> 
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing
> 
> 2 and 3 DPO: Headache and dizziness
> 
> 4 DPO: Had dizziness just once in morning and then found egg white discharge on my undies which I just get 1 day before AF and never before that. I just get egg white discharge during my ovulation but this month I got it several time after ovulation
> 
> 5 DPO: Nothing just had egg white discharge on my undies again today it would be very small
> 
> 6 DPO: Had stomach pain and felt like getting AF for a hour or so
> 
> 7 DPO: Had stomach pain
> 
> 8 DPO: All symptoms gone and nothing now ... was really tensed
> 
> 9 DPO: No symptoms and I just saw egg white discharge on my undies
> 
> 10 DPO: One leg paining, nothing else
> 
> I ovulated early this month and really confused and want to know what you think about this symptoms? I am getting mad here!!!
> 
> 
> When should I test? As I ovulated earlier this month I think if I wait till my AF due date it would be around 18DPO can I test after 14 DPO? I just dont want to see BFN again

hey, I reckon you will be safe testing 14dpo as it tends to be the run up to ov that changes not the time after ov. 
how long is your lp normally?


----------



## apms

Thanks for your reply, I normally have 28 or 30 days cycle and normally ovulated on CD14.


----------



## pinkfluffypla

apms said:


> Thanks for your reply, I normally have 28 or 30 days cycle and normally ovulated on CD14.

That's alright, yeah I would stick to 14dpo. That tends to be a true result going by internet. And I've always had true bfn (unfortunately) at 14dpo.
You should try charting if you don't already. Makes life a lot easier to predict af


----------



## apms

I will start doing charting if I dont get BFP this month.

All my symptoms are gone now, I just have leg pain and small amount of CM.

What you think of my symptoms? Is there a chance? Sorry I know I wont get proper answer here for it and I need to wait but this wait is killing me and I just need views from you people.


Have pasted my symptoms again below for easy view.


1 DPO: Nothing

2 and 3 DPO: Headache and dizziness

4 DPO: Had dizziness just once in morning and then found egg white discharge on my undies which I just get 1 day before AF and never before that. I just get egg white discharge during my ovulation but this month I got it several time after ovulation

5 DPO: Nothing just had egg white discharge on my undies again today it would be very small 

6 DPO: Had stomach pain and felt like getting AF for a hour or so

7 DPO: Had stomach pain

8 DPO: All symptoms gone and nothing now ... was really tensed

9 DPO: No symptoms and I just saw egg white discharge on my undies

10 DPO: One leg paining, nothing else


----------



## bop&bean

After conceiving our 1st child with no effort or thought involved I am truly amazed at how our bodies can tell us when best to try and conceive!

I have the most irregular AF ever so have previously never tried to keep track of it! But this month after reading all these post regarding CM and EWCM and noting different chances I think I am 3dpo.

3dpo and I feel 'yuck' today! Slight cramps (usual pms symptom for me),
Tired and off my food. Again all off these are usual pms symptoms for me.
My patients are running low today and my temper is rising! These are also pms symptoms for me.
Strangely today I had a little 30 min nap in the afternoon cos I was so tired, I never nap during the day!


----------



## Gohan3117

TWW Symptoms Log  1/21/14 - ? AF due on February 2nd

1dpo  Nausea, headache, increased sex drive
2dpo  Right breast is sore/sensitive, pinchy feeling in right lower abdomen, dull pelvic cramping, acne, tiredness/fatigue
3dpo  lower back pain, dry skin on face, constipation, severe diarrhea
4dpo  lower back pain, nausea, fatigue, headaches, decrease sex drive, acne, sore/throbbing breasts, diarrhea, gas, coughing, sneezing, dull cramping, some sharp cramping, decrease appetite
5dpo  breasts still tender, pain underneath right arm(armpit), joint pain, pressure/cramping in pelvic area, earache, shin splint, boobs look fuller, just feeling exhausted
6dpo  Food tastes weird, extreme exhaustion, boobs sore and itchy, cough, itchy skin, earache, increased sex drive
7dpo  Breast pain/soreness, increased sex drive, severe lower back pain, extreme fatigue, weepy, moody, clingy, random cramping in legs
8dpo  Depressed, itchy skin, increased sex drive, acne increase


----------



## monsterbaby

Ok here is my story:

Positive hpt on CD14 and CD15 bd-ed on both days and on CD 10, 11, 13, 14 & 15.

1 - 5dpo: nothing out of the ordinary except for slight tender boobs and major depression breakdown. Mood swings.
6dpo: spotting bright red blood and turned brown 2 hours later and it was wet brown cm all night long
7dpo: light brown cm still
8dpo: yellow with a tinge of green cm, headache, bloated, tender boobs at sides only
9dpo: Alot of Green and Yellow CM with specks of blood with no smell or irritation. CM felt wet and lotiony. No cramps...nil....zlich. Still tender boobs.


----------



## Dottiee

Love this thread, thought I'd join. 
First round of Clomid 50mg. Can't ovulate on my own. 

1 DPO 
Sore Nipples, bloated, fatigue 

2 DPO
Bloated, fatigue

3 DPO 
Sore nipples, bloated, fatigue

4 DPO
Sore nipples, bloated, fatigue 

5 DPO
Sore nipples, bloated, fatigue

6 DPO
Sore nipples and boobs, bloated, fatigued, dizziness 

7 DPO - BFN
Sore nipples and boobs, bloated, cramps, gassy, dizziness, fatigued

8 DPO - BFN 
Sore nipples and boobs, bloated, cramps, gassy, fatigued and light fever in the evening

9 DPO - BFN
Sore nipples and boobs, light fever at night, bloated, cramps, gassy, fatigued

10 DPO - BFN
Sore nipples and boobs, bloated, cramps, gassy, heart burn, fatigued, gush of lotion like CM

11 DPO - BFN
Sore boobs, bloated, cramps, gassy, fatigued, heart burn, gush of lotion like CM

12 DPO - BFN - AF Due
Sore boobs, bloated, gassy, fatigued, dizziness, light fever in the evening, cramps

13 DPO - BFN 
Sore boobs but getting better, heart burn, night sweats, cramps, gassy, fatigued

14 DPO - BFN 
Slightly tender boobs, heart burn, night sweats, gassy, fatigued
Cramps that make me feel like AF is right around the corner :(


----------



## monsterbaby

Positive hpt on CD14 and CD15 bd-ed on both days and on CD 10, 11, 13, 14 & 15.

1 - 5dpo: nothing out of the ordinary except for slight tender boobs and major depression breakdown. Mood swings.

6dpo: spotting bright red blood and turned brown 2 hours later and it was wet brown cm all night long

7dpo: light brown cm still

8dpo: yellow with a tinge of green cm, headache, bloated, tender boobs at sides only

9dpo: Alot of Green and Yellow CM with specks of blood with no smell or irritation. CM felt wet and lotiony. No cramps...nil....zlich. Still tender boobs.

10dpo: All symptoms gone! Except for slight bloat and CM have turned creamy white. Horrible mood swings.


----------



## Korbie82

1-4dpo-nothing
2-4dpo Sticky cm

5dpo- Sticky cm, Crankiness/Irritability, Weepy, Fatigue/Exhaustion(not counting this day though 'cause had a big fight with the BF)

6dpo- Sticky cm, Gas/Flatulence, Fatigue/Exhaustion

_*7-10 felt like AF was on her way and I was constantly running to the bathroom to check*_

7dpo- Sticky cm, Cramps (Like PMS/AF), Gas/Flatulence, Backache, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Increased Appetite

8dpo:bfn: - Sticky cm, Cramps (Not PMS/AF), Gas/Flatulence, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
Fatigue/Exhaustion, Frequent Urination, Increased Appetite, Nausea 

9dpo:bfn: - Sticky cm, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Twinges, Dizziness or Light Headed Sore Throat, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Increased Appetite, Nausea 

10dpo:bfn: - Dry cm, Sharp/Stabbing Pains, Twinges, Crankiness/Irritability, Dry Mouth/Increased Thirst, Sore Throat, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Sleeplessness
Increased Appetite, Nausea 

11dpo:bfn: - Watery cm, Gas/Flatulence, Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Sharp/Stabbing Pains
Heartburn(I never have heartburn), Sore Throat, Decreased Appetite, Nausea

12dpo:bfn: - Brown, Stretchy CM, Cramps (Not PMS/AF), Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure, Achy Legs or Hips, Backache, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Spotting, Nausea 

AF was due Jan 24 as of this morning Jan 31 there's still no sign of her :happydance:


----------



## monsterbaby

Positive hpt on CD14 and CD15 bd-ed on both days and on CD 10, 11, 13, 14 & 15.

1 - 5dpo: nothing out of the ordinary except for slight tender boobs and major depression breakdown. Mood swings.

6dpo: spotting bright red blood and turned brown 2 hours later and it was wet brown cm all night long

7dpo: BFN. light brown cm still

8dpo: BFN. yellow with a tinge of green cm, headache, bloated, tender boobs at sides only

9dpo: BFN. Alot of Green and Yellow CM with specks of blood with no smell or irritation. CM felt wet and lotiony. No cramps...nil....zlich. Still tender boobs.

10dpo: BFN. All symptoms gone! Except for slight bloat and CM have turned creamy white. Horrible mood swings.

11dpo: BFN. Only mild tender boobs. Specks of blood in BROWN ewcm and looks creamy too. I normally spot 2 days before AF. Luteal Phase is spot on 14 days. Started spotted way earlier. AF is certainly on the way.


----------



## superfrizbee

This is my 2nd cycle ttc no2! The first time I was pregnant I just knew really early on. I had loads of twinges and pains down there that were near constant from 3-4dpo, I had high temps, night sweats and a triphasic chart (not doing my bbt this time though) from 6dpo. Will be interesting to.see how.my symptom spotting compares this time!

1-3dpo - nothing!
4dpo - shooting pains down there and to the right of my pubic bone
5dpo - twinges/pains around the uterus area
6dpo - stretching, twingey feeling down there, spots in hairline. I rarely get spots and if I do theyre a couple of days before af on my jawline or towards my ears, never my forehead
7dpo - more twinges, a couple more spots, hot overnight, loss of appetite (not like me!!)
8dpo - Light twinges, emotional!
9dpo - Light twinges
10dpo - Felt a bit sick in the morning but nothing else
12dpo - Felt a bit sick in the morning again and hot at night, but had af type cramps
13dpo - very faint bfp, will test again in a couple of days to see. fingers crossed!


----------



## Tagra

FF confused me this time with no dips but high temps are keeping me sane :thumbup:

Hope this is my month. Please look at my chart and let me know.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/47ee81

I suspect I O'ed on 13th so as per that:

Only symptoms today is slow digestion, mild cramps in leg (like it happens before AF) and had heartburn for few hrs in afternoon.

Any insight would be really helpful!

Thanks,
Tagra


----------



## Dottiee

Tagra said:


> FF confused me this time with no dips but high temps are keeping me sane :thumbup:
> 
> Hope this is my month. Please look at my chart and let me know.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/47ee81
> 
> I suspect I O'ed on 13th so as per that:
> 
> Only symptoms today is slow digestion, mild cramps in leg (like it happens before AF) and had heartburn for few hrs in afternoon.
> 
> Any insight would be really helpful!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tagra

That looks promising! When you have a slow rise, it can be hard to pinpoint the exact day you O'd. I have the same problem. With how high your temps are, and how long they've been this high I'm certain you did O. 

My guess, based on where your coverline would be, is that you O'd on either CD 14 or 15... The dip is at CD 13 however, so it's hard to know for sure.


----------



## supersherwolf

Hi ladies, I'm 7 DPO. AF is due on Sunday, most likely testing Friday at 10 DPO.

1 DPO - nothing

2 DPO - unbearable gas like pains, had to take a Oxycodone to relieve pain. 

3 - 5 DPO - increased hunger. Stuffy nose.

6 DPO - white/watery discharge, Mild cramping in stomach, pulling on right side. Extra emotional! Fuller, heavier breasts and bloated.

7 DPO - one teeny tiny spot of pink blood on toilet paper, than wiped again and got another tiny red spot. Increased hunger, slightly sensitive breasts. Sore gums, bump on roof of my mouth. Twinges/pulling on right side. Bloated.

8 DPO - feel a sore throat coming on. Took a test, maybe the faintest of faint lines? Testing again tomorrow. Aching in left leg, tired, lightheaded/dizzy.

9 DPO - AF like cramps,:bfn: today on hpt. Yellowish, stretchy cm; first time ever getting this.

10 DPO - AF like cramps, another :bfn:

11 DPO - tiredness, one :bfp: and one :bfn: ( diulated pee possibly caused this ) . Heavy, achy legs, noticed one blue vein on my right breast. Tingling in thighs. 

12 DPO - no sign of AF yet, butterflies in lower abdomen. Tingling in thighs. Tired/weak. Confirmed :bfp: with FRER today. Main symptoms I had were shortness of breathe, decreased sex drive, and the vein on my breast. 

Good luck ladies..


----------



## Summer56

[COLOR="YellowGreen"]
3dpo- lots of ewcm white cloudy, 
4-5dpo- sore boobs and bloating, extra thirsty
6dpo- weak, hungry, tired, sore boobs/nipples, extra thirsty, stuffy nose on and off
8dpo- nausea, tired (takingnaps), body aches (think flu is coming on), worst ever sore throat- feels like golf ball stuck in throat. 
10dpo- sore throat disappeared and feeling better!! 
11dpo- exhausted had a nap- very faint positive on FRER... Not even sure if line really there. 

12dpo- faint positive.. But definitely there! 2 lines! 
[/COLOR]


----------



## Kaylen

Ok I am going to try this again:
TTC cycle # who's counting, too many to keep track!
IUI #2

1dpo - sore nipples, I usually don't get sore nipples, just itchy sometimes. creamy CM
2dpo - sore nipples, creamy CM
3dpo - sore nipples, breasts fuller but not sore. 
4dpo - sore nipples, full breasts, mild dull cramping in middle area.
...
7dpo - nipples not as sore anymore, full breasts, creamy CM, cramping
...
9dpo - breasts a little sore, still cramping, BFN in the morning
10dpo - tiny bit of spotting hardly noticeable, then it stopped; boobs hurt
11dpo - once more tiny bit of spotting and it stopped, boobs hurt a lot more
12dpo - BFP with a FRER, sore boobs, going to bathroom often.
13dpo - BFP darker with a FRER again, boobs are bigger and fuller but feel different than the normal feeling I get after O. Only hurt when I touch them now. No CM btw.... Last pregnancy I had lots of creamy CM. Maybe it will start later.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Sour_Skittle said:


> 1 DPO - cramping, bloating, heart racing, and feeling flushed, and face broke out.
> 2 DPO - tired, headache, bloated, face breaking out, and I had some spotting today
> which I'm assuming would be ovulation spotting, idk it's never happened
> before..
> 3 DPO - headache, hungry, craving cheese cake/chocolate pretzels, weird dreams last
> night, brown spotting (OV spotting?) EXTREMELY THIRSTY! Nothing quenches
> it. tired but can't sleep, small spider veins appearing on my thighs?? Sharp
> pinch near right ovary twice today.
> 4 DPO - headache, hungry, weird dreams.
> 5 DPO - pink spotting twice today, headache, weird dreams last night.
> 6 DPO - (today only 9 a.m.) extremely thirsty last night, peeing a lot, headache, TMI - diarrhea,
> heart burn
> 7 DPO - Nothing much at all. VERY Minor cramping, almost not there. Vivid dreams last night,
> headache.
> 8 DPO - peeing often, scratchy throat/cough, head ache. Losing hope... Feels like someone is
> pinching my left nipple. back is killing me (but I did pick up heavy boxes today).
> And slight cramping but I don't know if I'm just imagining it.v:/
> 9 DPO - Nothing much, cramping and back ache late at night, mild heart burn for 10 minutes and frequent urinatation
> 10 DPO - Nothing much other than a pinching feeling below belly button... Feeling out
> 11 DPO - just vivid dreams that night..
> 12 DPO - headache, peeing often, thirsty.. Think I'm getting an infection down there. :S Gassy.
> 13 DPO - diarrhea, head ache, bloated
> 14 DPO - nothing, dry cm
> 15 DPO - Dry cm, AF cramps, upset stomach, took 3 hour nap, two sharp pains in uterus
> 16 DPO - sweet tooth, 1 day late AF
> 17 DPO - EWCM, 2 days late
> 18 DPO - very little cramping, a little ewcm, 3 days late
> 19 DPO - feel faint, heart racing, out of breath, first time tested... :bfp: !!


Got my :bfp: 

Here were my symptoms! good luck all!


----------



## DosPinkies

Love this little game! Haha. Okay, starting in the middle of my 2ww, but oh well.

I O'd Feb. 3rd. I have between 12 and 14 day lp's and AF is due Feb. 16th.

1dpo - tender bb's, creamy CM 
2dpo - tender bb's, creamy CM, increased appetite
3dpo - tender bb's, creamy CM 
4dpo - tender bb's, creamy CM 
5dpo - tender, full and extra veiny bb's, watery/creamy with a patch of stretchy CM, diarrhea 
6dpo - tender, full and extra veiny bb's, watery/creamy CM, heartburn, frequent urination, achy
7dpo - tender, full and extra veiny bb's, watery/creamy with a patch of stretchy CM, noticed extra veiny hands (weird), very vivid dreams last night which is extremely abnormal for me
8dpo - tender bb's, not as full feeling today, but still seem extra veiny, creamy CM, a tad achy, still have more bright blue veins in the palms of my hands than I've ever noticed before, feeling more pessimistic today than I had...nervous stomach. Feeling a BFP is hopeless...need my Eeyore tail.


----------



## monsterbaby

Positive hpt on CD14 and CD15 bd-ed on both days and on CD 10, 11, 13, 14 & 15.

1 - 5dpo: nothing out of the ordinary except for slight tender boobs and major depression breakdown. Mood swings.

6dpo: spotting bright red blood and turned brown 2 hours later and it was wet brown cm all night long

7dpo: BFN. light brown cm still

8dpo: BFN. yellow with a tinge of green cm, headache, bloated, tender boobs at sides only

9dpo: BFN. Alot of Green and Yellow CM with specks of blood with no smell or irritation. CM felt wet and lotiony. No cramps...nil....zlich. Still tender boobs.

10dpo: BFN. All symptoms gone! Except for slight bloat and CM have turned creamy white. Horrible mood swings.

11dpo: BFN. Only mild tender boobs. Specks of blood in BROWN ewcm and looks creamy too. I normally spot 2 days before AF. Luteal Phase is spot on 14 days. Started spotted way earlier. AF is certainly on the way.

12-14dpo: slow stream of brown and red blood. no cramps.

15dpo (AF Due): Bad cramps with AF.

2nd Day of AF: The most horrible cramps ever.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! Back for cycle 7 TTC number 2. Normally have a 12-13DPO leutal phase. Things we did differently this cycle: OH started taking zinc supplements, we've both taken wellman/woman capsules

1DPO - tender boobs, not out of the norm for me
2DPO - tender boobs
3DPO - tender boobs 
4DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, woke in the night with heartburn
5DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, cervix low. Pinching on low left side in PM
6DPO - tender boobs, cervix low and tightly closed, creamy CM, woke with heartburn in the night again, niggly headache throughout the morning.
7DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, cervix high and tightly closed, random prodding feelings in lower abdomen every now and then. Feeling sickly on and off but could be completely imagining this! sore throat in the afternoon. By evening feel like I've swallowed razor blades and also have heartburn AGAIN! !
8DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, cervix high and closed. Still getting the odd little pinch in lower stomach feels quite central. Throat is insanely sore, could be due to catching my daughters sniffles though. Sneezing all afternoon sinuses feel irritated. Did my first test BFN. Lots of burping/heartburn 9pm
9DPO - cold symptoms still persisting, woke with a headache. Boobs very tender. Cervix medium height and closed, creamy cm. Shooty pains down legs a few times


----------



## harjas

Hi all, I am new here.
I was on BC but stopped them in December, got my AF on date , which is not normal. They were heavy but they lasted only 4 days(They mostly last 8 days) and first and last day I noticed brownish discharge.
1 DPO nothing
2-4 DPO nauseated, lightheaded as if had few drinks, irritated, cranky, slight twinge in boobs, cramp like pain in abdomen.
5-9 DPO nauseated, lightheaded, my stomach feels as if i have done mad ab workout, CM is milky, cramps in my stomach, legs are paining, feeling tired.
10-14 DPO nauseated, lightheaded,gassy, crying for no reason, feeling tired but cant sleep, vivid dreams, watery CM but when I go to the bathroom it isn't there. thirsty all the time, peeing more frequently, increased appetite.

Doc says cant test till u miss once, m confused.:cry:


----------



## tracilacy

This seems fun! Well im not sure if i've ovulated just yet but im on cd16(going into cd17 wee hours of the am) and well imma just list my symtoms from here!! Im using clearblue opk and i got the solid happy face (meaning ovulation should happen within a day or two) on mon the 10 cd15 I should say I work graveyards so i think i ovulate really late at night/early in the morning i usually get my AF in the evenings where as before i worked grave yards I always got them in the mornings so i think things have flipped for me. 


Day of O/DPO1- nothing much
DPO1/DPO2-felt a like I was hung over all day super thirsty cm clear and stretchy very tired
DPO2/DPO3- twinges all throughout my lower tummy thick milky(color) cm fatigue every time I ate big or small amounts of food I felt overly full craving water
DPO3/DPO4- tired cranky slight headache all day faint cramps below belly button milky cm
DPO4/DPO5- same as dpo3 and i've noticed shortness of breath but that might be in my head lol
DPO5/DPO6- nothin really just convinced myself it was all in my head lol I was getting a vibrating sensation in my nipples it happened about 4-5 times never felt that before vivid dreams
DPO6/DPO7- falling asleep at work which never happens hoping its a good sign although very annoying sore throat really scratchy tea and honey time for me :) breaking out and very light spotting only saw once when i wiped (sorry tmi) vivid dreams
DPO7/DPO8-mild cramping is back and im losing hope on a bfp i have noticed for the last 3 days that my va-jay-jay walls are swollen and very soft but i cant reach my cervix or get that far (tmi sorry) cm thick and white boobs feel heavy and sore dull lower back pain vivid sex dreams
DPO8/DPO9-lower back main small cramping heartburn almost threw up day old pizza I don't really want to eat bfn on the past few test but its still early vivid sex/end of the world dream lol these sex dreams better be a baby clue otherwise i'll be confused lol
DPO9/DPO10- Irretablity *very* annoyed with everything achy hips couldn't get comfy at bed time-laying in any position made my tummy feel weird tender boobs lower back pain bfn
DPO10/DPO11-fatigue upset tummy tender boobs lower back pain some twinges and pinches here and there another bfn but i could have swore i something very faint on that test
DPO11/DPO12-twinges some made me wince a little i'm a little bitchy!!! lol i scare really easily im jumping at everything its weird sore bbs still dull cramp on my left side finding it really hard to get comfy when laying down tired took 3 tests: 2 had very very faint lines and a digi that said not pregnant:shrug: AF is due tomorrow i'll be testing over the next few days
DPO12/DPO13- tender bb's lower back pain mild cramps faint second line
DPO13/DPO14-tender bbs mild cramps :BFP: on the digi!!!!!


----------



## BumpySomeday

Not TTC (using withdrawal!), but this cycle has been weirder than usual (symptom spotting of course), figure I'd post anyway. Not 100% on O date but was def between Jan 31-Feb 3rd so these are estimates based on O-ing on Feb 3rd.

1-4 dpo- nothing, incredibly vivid dreams all week (not baby related), very low appetite (prob hormones switching)
5 dpo (?)- a small amount of brownish CM/ spotting just once
6 dpo- nothing that I noticed really
7 dpo- left side felt a little pressure for several hours (I think gas?)
8 dpo- really, really mild cramps all over (not gas) and lower right back/butt pain lasted all day
9 dpo- had a "shaky" spell & got really tired after that, no back pain, really bloated, had heartburn from eating a cheeseburger (I usually eat a ton of food without any)
10 dpo- noticed nipples have been very... erect (TMI sorry) and a little sore (not totally unusual), my house smelled like mildew to me this morning (air was on not stagnant air and we don't have mold/mildew) But my snout is really heightened during LP
11 dpo- woke up to mild AF type cramps- nothing since that. Very tired and crabby today and can't concentrate on anything. 
12 dpo- Had a "hot" feeling under my belly button and some left side ... "pinches" I guess you can say. I think AF is getting ready!

AF due Monday! I am positive she will be here!


----------



## riapnut

Good morning!

I am a newbie, and really enjoy reading everyone's posts. I have posted this post in the Valentine&#8217;s tester thread, so apologies for the copy! 

I have been TTC for 15 months now, had a mm/c in August (devastated).

Anyway, I use an app called Mydays to track what goes on with my cycles, although I had a one off cycle that lasted 6 weeks (o'd when af was due, so obviously missed the chance there to BD!) so now the chart is all out of whack! But I woke up on Feb 1st with ewcm and BD straight away, and again that evening and so on, so I am currently 12dpo. I tested on 10dpo and BFN. So bought some cheapy ultra sensitive tests online, and they should be here today, so I am going to test again in the morning.

I have had LOTS of symptoms, but I do believe they could be my brain driving me mad! I'll list them:

1) Cramping, especially on the right hand side, almost like the top of my leg. It's a pinching feeling followed by a dull crampy feeling. I'm not usually a sufferer of cramping bad, but this is bad enough for me to take paracetamol, and they last time they were this bad was when I didn&#8217;t know I was pregnant with m/c baby.
2) Fatigue - going to bed and falling asleep before 9pm all this week and still feeling tired.
3) WIND! Really bad wind! I've had to get Windeze! And again, I only had to buy these once before, when I was pregnant with m/c baby.
3) Nausea throughout out the day, at random times.
4) Backache. I have backache all the time, which sends a shooting pain up my neck, but it was worse than ever before now! So I am adding backache to the list!
5) Boobs are REALLY sore, but this is nothing new as this happens every month.
6) Peeing more. I wanted to test this theory so I purposely stopped drinking liquids last night from 5pm onwards, and I STILL went to the toilet 3 times before bed (8:30pm) and twice in the night and again once I woke up!
7) Not sure if this could be related, but I have a mild cold. I remember having once last time as I have a very sore throat and couldn&#8217;t take any medicine for it, and sent DH out to get honey and lemons! Bless him.

So there is my (very long, sorry!) story!

Wishing you all the VERY best with your BFP's!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## riapnut

OMG I tested this morning, got BFP! Now im going to get an expecive digital test, do it, wrap it up for valentines. 

Lots andd lots of baby dust to you all. You all deserve it, I really enjoy reading this thread because of how lovely ypu all are to each other. Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh riapnut congratulations! Your symptoms did sound very convincing! 

send some of your babydust our way xx


----------



## riapnut

Thank you Tinadecember!

Oh I most definately am! Shaking my baby dust wand for all it's worth! ;o)

I must admit, my symptoms are VERY similar to my normal build up to AF symptoms, only stronger.

I DO hope this one sticks. I had a missed miscarrage in August, baby stopped developing at 6 weeks, my body didnt miscarry until 10 weeks.

Good luck everyone! xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

I've been having a tonne of heartburn this TWW which is the only thing that's standing out so I hope it's a good sign. 

Hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy this time xx


----------



## riapnut

I had heartburn yesterday, whilst driving home, but convinced myself that it was all in my head and that I was clutching at straws! I never have it outside of pregnancy, so here's hoping this is your month! :thumbup:

:dance:woohoo!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Im not sure how man dpo or even if I ovulated I just realised my thermometer is broken! I think I could be anything from 13 to only 3 dpo :shrug: 
On cd 12 to 15 I had ewcm, then dry until cd 20ish I started getting thick creamy cm which sometimes was stretchy sometimes not at all so no idea! 
It lasted until yesterday, ive had cramps since cd 20.

My symptoms so far are cramps, extremely bloated, tired earlier than usual, irritated easily lol, my bra is 2 sizes too small! And im actually on a diet so it cant be that ive put weight on lol, peeing alot, sinus is playing up and on off creamy cm


----------



## riapnut

That's sounding promising Redrose19! I have my FX for you!


----------



## ExpectingTC

I'll play!

1DPO-6DPO - not much. Vivid dreams and tired.
7DPO: EXHAUSTED. Fell asleep at 830 on the couch
8DPO: vivid dreams, cramps, sore, itchy, full boobs, nipples hurt when I push in on them, stuffy nose, tons of head mucus, exhausted, fluttery in my tummy, irritable 
9DPO: cramps, watery CM, sore boobs, stuffy nose, tons of head mucus. tired, peeing 1-3 times in the night, gassy, irritable, waking up with hot flashes 
10DPO: cramps, watery CM, insomnia ( :( usually a sign of AF coming), tons of head mucus, stuffy nose, tired, peeing a lot in the night (1-3 times), bloated, super bad gas (poor DH), irritable, waking up with hot flashes 
11DPO: cramps, tired, watery CM, stuffy and bloody nose, head mucus, tired, SUPER bloated (should not have worn rings to work - SO TIGHT!), lower ab flutters, gassy, irritable, woke up with acne everywhere
12DPO: BFN - AF showed up 2 days early. :(


----------



## Renaendel

Grats Ria! Just so you know, you may be better off getting an frer for your valentines test. The digital ones don't stay on for very long so the "Pregnant" will vanish by the time he unwraps it. If you do want to do a digital, maybe snap a photo of it, draw a big red heart around it and wrap that photo with a lined test?


----------



## riapnut

Thanks for the tip Renaendel. Unfortunately the line is very faded now. I didn't use a digital, but I picked up a new one, an early response one. But I got home, and the cheap test strips I ordered had arrived, so I did two of them, both negative! Argh, so now I'm all - am I aren't I? Again!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i'll join in:

1dpo - EWCM
2 - 6 dpo - no notable symptoms, some vivid dreams
7 dpo - light pink spotting and mild cramping
8 dpo - mild cramping and slight sore throat, emotional
9 dpo - BFN cramping
10 dpo - BFN no symptoms :( think im out


----------



## furry_bandico

Mrs Cupcake said:


> i'll join in:
> 
> 1dpo - EWCM
> 2 - 6 dpo - no notable symptoms, some vivid dreams
> 7 dpo - light pink spotting and mild cramping
> 8 dpo - mild cramping and slight sore throat, emotional

I'm at 9 dpo and with the exact same symptoms!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## tinadecember

1DPO - tender boobs, not out of the norm for me
2DPO - tender boobs
3DPO - tender boobs*
4DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, woke in the night with heartburn
5DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, cervix low. Pinching on low left side in PM
6DPO - tender boobs, cervix low and tightly closed, creamy CM, woke with heartburn in the night again, niggly headache throughout the morning.
7DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, cervix high and tightly closed, random prodding feelings in lower abdomen every now and then. Feeling sickly on and off but could be completely imagining this! sore throat in the afternoon. By evening feel like I've swallowed razor blades and also have heartburn AGAIN! !
8DPO - tender boobs, creamy CM, cervix high and closed. Still getting the odd little pinch in lower stomach feels quite central. Throat is insanely sore, could be due to catching my daughters sniffles though. Sneezing all afternoon sinuses feel irritated. Did my first test BFN. Lots of burping/heartburn 9pm
9DPO - cold symptoms still persisting, woke with a headache. Boobs very tender. Cervix medium height and closed, creamy cm. Shooty pains down legs a few times
10DPO - took a test with FMU BFN! grr. Boobs still sore, cervix medium height and closed
11DPO - boobs still very tender, I could swear my nipples are sore but I'm scared that I'm imagining things. Very hungry first thing, cervix medium height and closed. Creamy CM. AF due in next 24 hours!!!Cramping in evening
12DPO - Cramping continues, won't be surprised if AF shows today. Keep checking cervix but it's still closed and just has creamy CM. Boobs still tender


----------



## honey915

1-6 dpo cramping on and off, and light twinges/sharp pains on and off, hungry, sore nipples at times...

6 dpo- hungry, cramps and twinges, some nausea (minor), gassy

7 dpo- not much really just crampy and twingy. Bit tired 
headaches though i never get headaches

8 dpo- some very mild cramping, fatigue,headaches although ive drank reasonable fluid intake, am i weeing more than usual? LOL! PARANOID! haha 
decided im not testing until saturday and that's only if no period shows! I have my test at the ready... lets hope i get the chance to use it!

9dpo very very fatigued all day bed early and woke 10dpo feeling same
Headache al day sore throat hunger pangs more than usual slight nausea MAJOR irritable with oh nearly throttled him on several occassions haha! BFN

10dpo fatigue 

11dpo nothing really went off coffee a bit some nausea BFN

12dpo nothing but not really paying attenrion as think im out now BFN some painful af type cramping but no bleeding 1 day Late for af

13 dpo bit queasy still no af no other signs at all no testing 2 days late


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

thanks furry_bandico - hopes its a BFP for both of us x


----------



## furry_bandico

Mrs Cupcake said:


> thanks furry_bandico - hopes its a BFP for both of us x

DH is getting me an HPT today so I will take it later on this after noon. Though I feel like it will be like all the others in the past 3 years... a bfn

I wish you good luck Cupcake! looking foreward to seeing your post turn that pretty green color:thumbup:


----------



## Hopefulmum2be

Currently 10 dpo - twinges, back ache, headaches, mood swings - nothing that feels particularly unfamiliar from when AF is going to make an appearance. Desperately trying not to test too early. Holding out till next week at the earliest!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

9dpo here and have all the usual 9dpo symptoms. Test day feels like it's a long way away.


----------



## Gohan3117

Hey ladies! Just wanted to give you my list!


1dpo  Nausea, headache, increased sex drive
2dpo  Right breast is sore/sensitive, pinchy feeling in right lower abdomen, dull pelvic cramping, acne, tiredness/fatigue
3dpo  lower back pain, dry skin on face, constipation, severe diarrhea
4dpo  lower back pain, nausea, fatigue, headaches, decrease sex drive
5dpo - acne increase, dry skin, constipation, headaches
6dpo - acne, constipation, gas, lower back pain, pinching/twinges in right lower abdomen
7dpo - acne, nausea, constipation, headaches, lower back pain, food aversion, decrease appetite
8dpo - nausea, right lower abdomen dull pain, headaches, nausea, itchy skin
9dpo - light pink spotting, nausea, mild cramping, diarrhea, gas
10dpo - lower back pain, sore and painful boobs, acne, appetite decrease
11dpo - BFN, lower back pain, nipple pain, boobs feel heavy
12dpo - BFNx2(IC), AF due today, no show, sore boobs/nipples, nausea, dry skin, dull cramping
13dpo - AF late, BFNx2(IC), tummy fullness, constipation, gas, sensitivity to smell
14dpo - AF 2 days late, BFN(FRER), feeling out, frustrated, nausea, diarrhea
15dpo - Bleeding, AF is here.
Next 10 days, no charting.
25dpo - Pink spotting mixed with EWCM, nausea , :bfp:

This goes to show, that even if you seem like you had AF, it's not necessarily true. At least in my case. I am now 5wks6days pregnant! :happydance: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## BumpySomeday

Not TTC (using withdrawal!), but this cycle has been weirder than usual (symptom spotting of course), figure I'd post anyway. Not 100% on O date but was def between Jan 31-Feb 3rd so these are estimates based on O-ing on Feb 3rd.

1-4 dpo- nothing, incredibly vivid dreams all week (not baby related), very low appetite (prob hormones switching)
5 dpo (?)- a small amount of brownish CM/ spotting just once
6 dpo- nothing that I noticed really
7 dpo- left side felt a little pressure for several hours (I think gas?)
8 dpo- really, really mild cramps all over (not gas) and lower right back/butt pain lasted all day
9 dpo- had a "shaky" spell & got really tired after that, no back pain, really bloated, had heartburn from eating a cheeseburger (I usually eat a ton of food without any)
10 dpo- noticed nipples have been very... erect (TMI sorry) and a little sore (not totally unusual), my house smelled like mildew to me this morning (air was on not stagnant air and we don't have mold/mildew) But my snout is really heightened during LP
11 dpo- woke up to mild AF type cramps- nothing since that. Very tired and crabby today and can't concentrate on anything. 
12 dpo- Had a "hot" feeling under my belly button and some left side ... "pinches" I guess you can say. I think AF is getting ready!
13-14 dpo- nothing I noticed; wasn't paying attention all weekend
AF due date today- no cramping (I cramp for the full day when she comes), it's possible the brown CM was late ovulation?, random heartburn (2 hours after eating a sandwich), prominent sharp twinges in lower right "ovary" area
16 dpo (?)- no real symptoms, my mood is great! No AF cramps but have been feeling off and on twinges/pressure. Red dots all over my face and my face is super dry since last night as well as chapped lips ( I'm in FL and it's in the 70's now)

Frustrated. Waiting to test until Wednesday if nothing tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## buttercup78

Weirdest cycle ever. Pretty sure I O'd on CD17. Had ovulation bleeding the day before.

1dpo- ovulation pain, cramping, heartburn
2dpo- mild cramps, pulling and twinges (made me wince), mild headache
3dpo- mild cramps, pulling and twinges, mild headache, fatigue,slight dizziness
4dpo- mild cramps, pulling and twinges and a bubbling feeling, diarrhea, headache, fatigue, dizziness, nausea (nearly threw up my breakfast)
5dpo-same as day before but no nausea and now I think someone snuck a trumpet into my underpants (gassy) 
6po- same but nausea is back
7dpo-same but now have a hot feeling in low abdomen, irritable. No nausea. 
8dpo- same as above but now my teeth are hurting and I feel warm ( not feverish)
9dpo- same but teeth stopped hurting but now my labia minora aches and I have a tight feeling in my lower abdomen. 


Now the part that has me completely freaked out. I decided to check my cm because I have felt like I had a lot of moisture but haven't really seen much on the tissue. My cervix seemed soft but I couldn't tell if it was open. Anyway, about an hour later, I went to the restroom and when I wiped I had bright red streaks on the tissue. I was very carful when I checked my cervix and other times I've done it I haven't had bleeding. This is the first month that I have really felt "different" after O'ing but this bleeding has thrown me off.


----------



## furry_bandico

Real quick update. DH got me an HPT on 10 dpo (i'm 11dpo today) and it was a clear BFN. 

I ordered some online HPT's called BFP from FairHaven and they should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. if AF don't show by then i will test again and give another update.

Symptoms today are: tired around 8:00Pm and a little gassy with OMG sore nipps and bbs and a few facial pimples.


----------



## honey915

Good luck furry fx xx


----------



## sarah0105

hi iv been currently trying to concieve for 4 years now we have been attending fertility clinics in belfast in june i had a dermoid cyst removed and from then my periods have been like clockwork.

My period this month was due on the 16/02/14 i ovulated around the 02/02/14 from around 7dpo i have been having mild backache and twinges like period cramps but not as strong on the 15/02/14 i got a BFN and lost all hope but I have been having a lot of white cm and last night i check my cervix its still high sort of like pursed lips and a glob of jelly like discharge came out TMI sorry lol could this be the beginning of my period if their is no blood hope someone can help x


----------



## honey915

Hi Sarah welcome! That all sounds very promising hun. I had loads of cm with both previous pregs at the start. I didnt get bfp until day. 15 po with my last prgnancy so it just be a few days until test will show. Go fx xx


----------



## sarah0105

thank you i would be 17dpo now just worrying myself crazy incase it was a cyst will do another test on saturday :) xx


----------



## imphope

Neat thread! 
I am 12 dpo today with af supposed to show on Saturday. I kinda think she is coming because my only symptoms are Gas and a bubbly feeling in my stomach. Those are normal pms symptoms. But either way I will keep posted and/or start anew on cd1.


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i'll join in:

1dpo - EWCM
2 - 6 dpo - no notable symptoms, some vivid dreams
7 dpo - light pink spotting and mild cramping
8 dpo - mild cramping and slight sore throat, emotional
9 dpo - BFN cramping. clumsy, dropped hot coffee on myself
10 dpo - BFN no symptoms think im out 
11 dpo - BFN, hungry! poss increased sense of smell
12 dpo - BFN - major PMT. I am so angry today! think AF is on her way :( feeling sad
13 dpo - havent tested. pre-mentrusal cramping. af is def on her way. im vvv sad.
14 dpo - BFN. occasionally tender boobs. convinced af on way.
15 dpo - no testing. quite tired. holding out to test until monday 17 dpo (af due then) plus i 
am so so itchy! what is that about? excema coming on on face hasnt been there 
since i was 14! plus ears, now belly itchy too. hives! dont know if it is related though!
16 dpo - BFN - taken antihistamine for itching. still feel like af on way. might have felt queasy this afternoon - or just hungry!
17 dpo - BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

plus i am extrememly clumsy! i think that is a pmt type symptom though?


----------



## PunkMama

1 dpo: nothing
2 dpo: nothing
3 dpo: lots of cm, peeing a lot, super tired but waking at night, vivid dreams
4 dpo: a lot of cm, peeing a lot, super tired


----------



## Dottiee

Clomid Round 2 - 50mg 
25 months TTC
PCOS and a Bicornuate Uterus 

_Normal Clomid Post Ovulation signs - Pink
New Post Ovulation signs - Blue_

2 DPO: Gassy 
3-5 DPO: Gassy, Tender Nipples, Extremely Stiff Neck (probably not related)


----------



## ange822

Hi ladies! I stalked this thread like crazy so I am sharing my results now! 
2 dpo constipated 
3 dpo constipated crampy, kind of bloated at night 
4 dpo nothing really 
5 dpo diarrhea boobs feel funny getting heavy or almost sore esp left one, pimples (very unusual for me) 
6 dpo creamy cm, pimples
7 dpo hungry , constipated 
8 dpo nothing 
9 dpo boobs a bit sore, short tempered/irritable 
10 dpo nothing 
11 had sex dream last night, nothing else 
12 gagged brushing teeth, nausea at night, constipated 
13 dpo BFP!!! And more nausea


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congrats ange!


----------



## Merrier12

Thought I would join in with my symptoms! I'm 10DPO!

1dpo: face broke out. Tender breasts. Irritable. Nipples sore. Getting over cold.

2dpo: small crampy pain in right side. Breasts still tender. Still getting over cold.

3-5dpo: creamy cm.

6dpo: dry cm. Temp dip. Diarrhea.

7dpo: breasts tender. Dry cm. So sleepy; napped.

8dpo: uterine cramps. Tearful. Breasts still tender. Heart palpitations for 5-10 mins (like my heart was skipping a beat) 

9dpo: uterine cramps. Heart palpitations for 5 minutes. Thirsty. Tender breasts. Gassy.

10dpo: slept for 13 hours and still tired. Tender breasts. woke up with headache. Temp was 97.70 so still elevated.

EDITED: _11dpo: mild cramps.

12dpo: AF STARTED EARLY_


----------



## honey915

Congrats on ur bfp angel!

I just tested 10dpo silly me bfn :( feeling deflated

Been feeling sick and really tired was convinced i was! Maybe will still get bfp but trying to be realistic incase im not


----------



## mommyhood14

Hi! I'm new here, and I am loving this thread!

My symptoms:

1dpo-4dpo: mild cramping (very unusual outside of AF), tugging & pulling (never felt this before in my entire life), pelvic pressure, bloating, gas
5dpo-7dpo: mild cramping, pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness
8dpo: cramping (not strong but uncomfortable enough to delay my sleep after laying down at night), pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, tired and bleh feeling
9dpo: same cramping, pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness, tired and bleh feeling, swollen nipples with pronounced white glands, negative (<1) result from beta hCG blood draw (Dr says it's too early to test but I wanted to try anyway)
10dpo: same cramping (this is really concerning me in case I'm not pregnant!), pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness, tired and bleh feeling, swollen nipples with pronounced white glands, BFN using FRER
11dpo: same uncomfortable cramping all over with dull ache near left hip, pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness, tired and bleh feeling, swollen nipples with pronounced white glands, slight nausea and stomach feeling unsettled, BFN using FRER

I've also been having bad heartburn for the past few days but that's pretty normal for me.

AF due on 2/21 (but I am extremely irregular).

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## mommyhood14

mommyhood14 said:


> Hi! I'm new here, and I am loving this thread!
> 
> My symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo-4dpo: mild cramping (very unusual outside of AF), tugging & pulling (never felt this before in my entire life), pelvic pressure, bloating, gas
> 5dpo-7dpo: mild cramping, pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness
> 8dpo: cramping (not strong but uncomfortable enough to delay my sleep after laying down at night), pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, tired and bleh feeling
> 9dpo: same cramping, pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness, tired and bleh feeling, swollen nipples with pronounced white glands, negative (<1) result from beta hCG blood draw (Dr says it's too early to test but I wanted to try anyway)
> 10dpo: same cramping (this is really concerning me in case I'm not pregnant!), pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness, tired and bleh feeling, swollen nipples with pronounced white glands, BFN using FRER
> 11dpo: same uncomfortable cramping all over with dull ache near left hip, pelvic pressure, bloating, gas, headaches, slight dizziness, tired and bleh feeling, swollen nipples with pronounced white glands, slight nausea and stomach feeling unsettled, BFN using FRER
> 
> I've also been having bad heartburn for the past few days but that's pretty normal for me.
> 
> AF due on 2/21 (but I am extremely irregular).
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

Forgot to mention aches in lower back, butt, and upper thigh/groin areas 9dpo-11dpo.

Really hope I'm preggos...
Not just because I want to be but also because don't know what to make of my symptoms if I'm not!


----------



## Renaendel

On vacation but quick post to list symptoms

4dpo - weird fatigue
6dpo- dizzy spell, little breakout, cramps
7dpo - backache, cramps
8dpo- tiny twinge, really no symptoms :cry:
9-13 cramps


----------



## Dottiee

Replied to my post instead of editing - Oops. 

Deleted.


----------



## akr51411

I figure I've stalked this enough to add my 2 cents:
1dpo-4dpo: nothing
5dpo-6dpo: tender bb
7dpo: SORE! bb [felt like someone punched me]
8dpo-9dpo: tender bb, cramps in lower ab that radiated to top of thighs, lower back ache
10dpo: tender bb, got out of shower and noticed 6-8 small bumbs inside left areola and 3-5 inside right areola. Went away after a little bit [it was like the heat brought them out]
11dpo: tender bb, gagged twice brushing teeth, left nipple very sensitive [weird], lots of cm.
12dpo: bb have settled down.. now just certain areas are sensitive, bumps after shower again, haven't #2'd for 2 days [sorry tmi], lots of cm.
13dpo: not much! :( tender bb [actually had to put bra on to make them feel better], slight nausea after eating.
14dpo-15 dpo: sore bb [mostly the outside of each and bottom, best they felt all day was in a sports bra at the gym], bumps on areolas there all the time now and the whole area is very itchy, some cm, feel like I have excess saliva [weird?], af due in 2 days but I have no acne [kinda weird for me]. Testing tomorrow morning!

So that's that so far. AF due on Thursday March 6th, which is also my birthday.. not sure how I feel about that. Thinking of testing Wednesday the 5th to avoid bad news on my birthday if that's how this turns out..


----------



## littlefishygg

O dpo: dull cramps and spotting.
Normal post Ovulation symptom of sensitive nipples from 2dpo onwards
6dpo: dull cramps and spotting (hopefully IB)
7dpo: dull cramps and acne breakout on my chin
8dpo: seems like I am weeing a lot (woke up a 3am to wee, which is unheard of for me) BFN with fmu on IC although only 3 hour hold thanks to the 3am toilet trip.
9dpo: dull cramps, tired, feeling sick/slight heartburn in the late afternoon.
10dpo: BFN with fmu on IC, dull cramps, frequent urination, feels like getting an UTI, tired
11dpo: very very faint positive with fmu on IC but so faint I thought it was an evap. heavy feeling in stomach, dull cramps, headache, slightly constipated, frequent urination, increased amount of creamy cm, acne breakout
12dpo: didn't test, dull cramps, tired, slightly constipated, frequent urination, increased amount of creamy cm, oily skin
13dpo: clear positive with fmu on IC and positive 1-2weeks since conception on a clearblue digital. heavy full feeling, increased creamy cm, oily skin, food aversion and nausea.


----------



## corgankidd

congrats Ange and littlefishy!!!! Sending sticky bean dust your way :)

I'll add in my symptoms this month too :) Right now I am 11dpo and o'd on Feb 16.
Dh and I are not trying though, just kind of being reckless, so I wasn't really symptom spotting. Here's what I remember:
6dpo - blood when I blow my nose (this was my first symptom when I was pregnant with my son and bloody noses continued throughout the pregnancy)
8dpo - holy teenager face! Major breakout!!
8dpo - 10dpo - sooo tired by 1am which is abnormal for me, usually don't go to sleep until around 3 or so
11dpo- twinges, nervous stomach feeling and light cramps. Some diarrhea
11dpo- spotting/light bleeding. mainly brown but a little red too. May be af but she is always on time and usually comes with a vengeance when she rears her ugly head, so we shall see!

No sore bbs. Will test tomorrow if af isn't here fully. 

12dpo - Well like i expected, af came on strong today.


----------



## chistiana

Well i ve read so much of this thread i thought why not join!
I be got pcos and a septate uterus so i m very irregular but i had a positive opk on saturday 21st so i think i ov on sunday 22nd. So here goes:

1-3 dpo nothing

4 dpo weird nausea at night, felt like i couldnt digest my food, very gassy, painfull ovary

5 dpo very gassy, again poor digestion, stuffy nose, pain in ovary

6 dpo stuffy nose, weird leg pain, very slight cramping, painful ovary

7dpo stuffy nose, very bad indigestion

8dpo terrible insomnia last night, woke up very lightheaded and kind of dizzy which lasted a good 1 hour, upset stomach, lower backache (but had cleaned the house), stuffy nose

Well that s it! Every month i experience 100 symptoms so
not making anything out of this! Will update soon!
Baby dust to all!


----------



## LittleSesame

omg this is like my favorite thread ever. It helped me through some intense tww scares and hopes. I thought it was gone forever (because I'm a dummy and I don't know how message boards work) and tried to start another one just like this and here it is! I hope you don't mind i join this one since it's the original... And good luck to you all! 

I'll go too!

I am supposedly 5dpo if I o'd on time. I suspect I was early but I won't know for sure until my missed period.

1dpo- Cramps on the left and lots of cm. Very normal o symptoms.


2dp-3dpo - ewcm like o never went away. Usually I dry up very quickly. Hiccups. I smelled stuff clear across the apartment which was very strange, very heightened sense of smell.
My warped sense of smell also ruined my ability to cook and I was forced to throw away food I cooked because it was just gross to me. I am usually an excellent cook and love doing it. Apatite gone.
I am an insomniac and at night I began to get this weird waterbed feeling in my lower abdomen, attributed it to gas though it didn't feel like it at all.

4 dpo- no cm so I tell myself to get over my suspicions and move on but still no apatite, I ate half a bagel and couldn't force myself to eat more.
At night I experienced some light cramping, they honestly still haven't gone away from my left side where I O'd. Still getting fluttery waterbed-ish feeling in my lower abdomen pelvic area, this is the weirdest symptom for me since I never felt anything like it. When it happens I am convinced I am pregnant, it's almost like a stretchy muscle spasm.

5 dpo (today) - I cooked sausage for my husband and could barely touch it. Made soup and rice for myself, made it bland and tasteless because I can't handle any spice. Tried a bite of sausage when hubby came home and had to spit it right out. Felt I was going to get physically ill from it. Still a bit crampy and a bit of cm came back.

6 dpo: I had some nausea when I woke up. It went away after I had my coffee. At lunch my apatite was still low, ate half a portion and again spices and herbs I usually like hit me kind of strong (rosemary and garlic which I usually love were just too much) experienced slight nausea after lunch.
No stomach twitches today, having some cm but not much which makes me think this is all in my head.

7dpo: Almost nothing but appetite is still very low and I'm a bit irritable... the pms kind.

8dpo: I wipe what could be spotting but I'm not too sure. No ewcm at all. Just two drops of red blood and then some pink an hour later. Done. I thought I might've scratched myself somewhere but couldn't find a source so who knows. Trying hard to ignore all other symptoms and not get too far in my head.

9dpo: Boobs feel a bit sore, it comes and goes, relieved when I got to take my bra off. Light AF-like cramps. Lack of appetite, I eat till a certain point and then all of a sudden I can't take another bite. I gagged at an apple I couldn't finish, I usually have a healthy appetite and can force myself to finish something this small. Strange dreams, woke up at 5am. Still not a ton of cm which is the main reason I think I'm fooling myself :(

10dpo: Headache, feeling flushed and very sick. Lack of apatite yet I had to use the bathroom 5 times today (TMI). Eating lunch/dinner made the symptoms subside for a while but they eventually came back each time. Craps, when I took a shower they were so bad it was hard to bend. CM in the AM but none in the PM. Sore breasts (Like for real... I've never had sore breasts in my life.) AF isn't due till the 8th but I made a deal with myself- if I puke before that (Been feeling so sick) I'll test sooner.

11dpo: Woke up at 5am again. Bit of CM in the AM but that's expected since AF is due in a few days. Breasts are sore to the touch. My stomach hurts when it's empty, I actually got my apatite back today. O-like cramps and a very full feeling bellow my pelvic.

12dpo- NOTHING :(

13dpo- sore boobs (but also sore back so could be a pulled chest muscle), slight pinch in pelvic area when I stretch. AF should come in the next 1-3 days depending on the length of this cycle (I am anywhere between 28-31 days). CM bone dry! There's none. Which isn't usually the case a couple of days before AF. Since most bfp's experience globs of ewcm I highly doubt I'll get one.

14dpo - AF was due but was a no show. No cm yet, I should have some before AF. I do feel like it's coming though, slightly crampy and gassy, my lower abdomen pelvic area is sensitive.

15dpo- AF late but wiped brown. Scared it's gonna show up soon. Had a terrible toothache last night and my stomach was in knots. But these symptoms can be attributed to AF coming soon as well :( Waiting to see as my plan was to not test on the weekend anyway.

16dpo- brown spotting continues. I think it might be AF.

17DPO- AF for sure. I'm out.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi so this is first cycle trying after mc 3 months ago. Already hv a 7 year old DS. This month did smep plan, preseed & opks. Currently 5dpo 

1dpo- cm 

2dpo-creamy cm in underwear (dont check cervix)

3dpo- gassy, wet cm in underwear

4dpo-wet cm in underwear,gassy..stitch like twinge on left side just near leg joint on & off through out day(had this last times just before implantation so we'l see)

5dpo- stitch type twinges still thr on left side same place but a little more intense & constant now, itchy nipples in evening

6dpo- the twinges less intense nw just a light stitch type feeling. Underwear quite dry so nt much cm thr. Tired & runny stool this am not extremely runny but runnier than normal (tmi) not very hungry today had t force myself t hav breakfast late afternoon, extremely dry skin, towards late afternoon can feel the twinges again on left side

7dpo- sticky cm wen wipe after using loo & in underwear, nothing else for now. Got really intense twinges on left side again today evening & through night. Very noticeable ache.

8dpo- getting af type cramps when woke up in morning. Yellow gluey consistency cm.

9dpo- getting pre Af cramps & legs hurt too usually legs ache before af. Tested BFN think i'm out this time. Later in afternoon went to toilet & wiped after & got a blob of snotty cm tinged with brownish color. Ib? Start of af? Nothing for rest of day into night. Just that once. But still cramping so we'l see in next couple days. 
Oh & extremely thirsty since yesterday & today & urinating more frequently than usual from 9.15am-1.30 in afternoon mustv gone to pee 9 times. Drank alot of water day before tho so dunno even woke up at 1.30am the morning before to use toilet x

10dpo- tested this morning with ic & stark white BFN. Was a little bit of brown smear in underwear an hour later. I'm thinking its going to turn to spotting then af. Will update later on nothing else just feel like af coming x

11dpo- BFN a little more spotting. Af due in 2 days so i knw wat this means x

12dpo- BFN on Frer. Stil tiny smears of spotting on underwear. Knw af coming but prob cum full flow bang on time lol

13dpo- AF arrived


----------



## LittleSesame

Mom2sam said:


> 9dpo- getting pre Af cramps & legs hurt too usually legs ache before af. Tested BFN think i'm out this time. Later in afternoon went to toilet & wiped after & got a blob of snotty cm tinged with brownish color. Ib? Start of af? Nothing for rest of day into night. Just that once. But still cramping so we'l see in next couple days.

9dpo is still early. Don't give up! the brown cm could be IB.. Good luck!


----------



## chistiana

Wow ladies i am gealous of your spotting..this early on it sounds like in to me!!! When are you testing and when is af due?


----------



## LittleSesame

chistiana said:


> Wow ladies i am gealous of your spotting..this early on it sounds like in to me!!! When are you testing and when is af due?

Testing after AF is due so probably on the 8th or 9th. But I've been feeling so miserable today (10dpo) that I made a deal with myself that if I actually puke my guts before that (tmi) I'd test that moment. lol.. weird tww logic.


----------



## Mom2sam

LittleSesame said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo- getting pre Af cramps & legs hurt too usually legs ache before af. Tested BFN think i'm out this time. Later in afternoon went to toilet & wiped after & got a blob of snotty cm tinged with brownish color. Ib? Start of af? Nothing for rest of day into night. Just that once. But still cramping so we'l see in next couple days.
> 
> 9dpo is still early. Don't give up! the brown cm could be IB.. Good luck!Click to expand...

Hi i dunno feels like it does before af cums. Wiped today & a little bit more i'm thinkng af going t show her ugly face early. Did a ic this morning BFN x


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> Wow ladies i am gealous of your spotting..this early on it sounds like in to me!!! When are you testing and when is af due?

Hi dont b jelous could just be af coming early lol for me anyway, did a test today 10dpo but negative & got what i think is a nasty evap on a frer yesterday. I'v posted it in two week wait its somewhere on first page. Last time i gt pregnant i got ib at 8dpo & a bfp on 9dpo. But hat time was just a smear of dryish dark brown this time its mixed with cm & so dunno never pay attention to it wen i'm not trying but i think i'v had this mixed with cm kind before af a couple times x


----------



## chistiana

Littlesesame as odd as this might sound i really hope you get sick soon!!

Will try to hold testing until the 9th (when af is due) but i usually cave before that. I dont hold much hope though cause i ve been feeling af type cramps today (9dpo), strong ovary pain and have had no more lightheadedness or weird stomach. Only other possible weird symptom is i got a very weird twinge (like a muscle twinge) right by my leg joint today twice. Anyone ever had that??


----------



## Mom2sam

LittleSesame said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Wow ladies i am gealous of your spotting..this early on it sounds like in to me!!! When are you testing and when is af due?
> 
> Testing after AF is due so probably on the 8th or 9th. But I've been feeling so miserable today (10dpo) that I made a deal with myself that if I actually puke my guts before that (tmi) I'd test that moment. lol.. weird tww logic.Click to expand...

Good luck hun x


----------



## chistiana

Mom2sam i really hope its ib this time! Have you seen it again? It happened to me last cycle and the one before that, mixed with cm but af came within 24 hours so if you got your way before af is expected then you re in for sure!


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> Littlesesame as odd as this might sound i really hope you get sick soon!!
> 
> Will try to hold testing until the 9th (when af is due) but i usually cave before that. I dont hold much hope though cause i ve been feeling af type cramps today (9dpo), strong ovary pain and have had no more lightheadedness or weird stomach. Only other possible weird symptom is i got a very weird twinge (like a muscle twinge) right by my leg joint today twice. Anyone ever had that??

Yes that twinge is wat i had last time & never really went away i was pregnant thn! Ths time got it 7/8 dpo but its not thr nw. Good luck hun x


----------



## chistiana

Mom2sam said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Littlesesame as odd as this might sound i really hope you get sick soon!!
> 
> Will try to hold testing until the 9th (when af is due) but i usually cave before that. I dont hold much hope though cause i ve been feeling af type cramps today (9dpo), strong ovary pain and have had no more lightheadedness or weird stomach. Only other possible weird symptom is i got a very weird twinge (like a muscle twinge) right by my leg joint today twice. Anyone ever had that??
> 
> Yes that twinge is wat i had last time & never really went away i was pregnant thn! Ths time got it 7/8 dpo but its not thr nw. Good luck hun xClick to expand...

So no more bloody cm? That s a good sign hun, yaaay!!

Ok back to twinge (cause a girl cannot but hope) mine felt like a little drumming right by my hip leg joint. Does it sound like what you had? Also it only happened like twice??shouldnt it continue?


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Littlesesame as odd as this might sound i really hope you get sick soon!!
> 
> Will try to hold testing until the 9th (when af is due) but i usually cave before that. I dont hold much hope though cause i ve been feeling af type cramps today (9dpo), strong ovary pain and have had no more lightheadedness or weird stomach. Only other possible weird symptom is i got a very weird twinge (like a muscle twinge) right by my leg joint today twice. Anyone ever had that??
> 
> Yes that twinge is wat i had last time & never really went away i was pregnant thn! Ths time got it 7/8 dpo but its not thr nw. Good luck hun xClick to expand...
> 
> So no more bloody cm? That s a good sign hun, yaaay!!
> 
> Ok back to twinge (cause a girl cannot but hope) mine felt like a little drumming right by my hip leg joint. Does it sound like what you had? Also it only happened like twice??shouldnt it continue?Click to expand...

Hi yep i remember it continued was constantly thr & would notice it more if i coughed or sneezed would a get a sharp pain thr & i hd cramps earlier thought af coming put a pad in & was just that brown smear & nothing yet but i usually gt full af a day later in am wen i wake up. So will see hw it goes tmrw. Good luck n kp updating evn if i'm out i wana see lots of bfp on here x


----------



## LittleSesame

chistiana said:


> Littlesesame as odd as this might sound i really hope you get sick soon!!
> 
> Will try to hold testing until the 9th (when af is due) but i usually cave before that. I dont hold much hope though cause i ve been feeling af type cramps today (9dpo), strong ovary pain and have had no more lightheadedness or weird stomach. Only other possible weird symptom is i got a very weird twinge (like a muscle twinge) right by my leg joint today twice. Anyone ever had that??

haha the tww is the only time I can say "thanks" to someone hoping I will get sick.
Woke up again super early today (5am) and felt some heartburn/acid but so far "no luck" 

Hey! I got the weird twinge earlier this week. Felt like a drumming twitch just like you described. I tried to convince myself it was weird gas but I wasn't even gassy!


----------



## chistiana

Mom2sam yaay hope it stays well away from you!!!

Littlesesame wow weird...imagine if this is the sign for both our bfps!! I m itching to test tomorrow!
BUT
I Think i will be hugely dissapointed as i got some watery cm today after bowel movement (sorry tmi) which usually means af is on its way :(


----------



## akr51411

Hi ladies. Just wanted to say good luck and fingers crossed for everyone. AF is due Thursday but that's my birthday so I'm gonna test tomorrow which will be 16 dpo for me. I'm so nervous because I feel like the symptoms I've been noticing are way different than what I usually feel and I definitely didn't want to be a wreck for my birthday. Ha ha. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## chistiana

Wow akr your lp is 17days normally????


----------



## akr51411

chistiana said:


> Wow akr your lp is 17days normally????

Around about.. usually. I normally have a 31 days cycle but typically I get my first +opk anywhere from cd14-cd16.. this cycle was a cd14 +opk so it's bben dragging! Ha ha.


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm not evn sure wen af is due for me as hvnt bn kpn note of my LP but last af was 3rd or 4th of Feb & i ovulated on cd19 or 20 so hw many days do i count frm that. Will be kpn note frm nw on. Last cycle was 28 days tho


----------



## LittleSesame

chistiana said:


> Mom2sam yaay hope it stays well away from you!!!
> 
> Littlesesame wow weird...imagine if this is the sign for both our bfps!! I m itching to test tomorrow!
> BUT
> I Think i will be hugely dissapointed as i got some watery cm today after bowel movement (sorry tmi) which usually means af is on its way :(

well lucky for us (lol not) cm is a sign of both af and pregnancy. haha troll body. Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## akr51411

Mom2sam said:


> I'm not evn sure wen af is due for me as hvnt bn kpn note of my LP but last af was 3rd or 4th of Feb & i ovulated on cd19 or 20 so hw many days do i count frm that. Will be kpn note frm nw on. Last cycle was 28 days tho

Well, if the first day of your last af was 2.3.14 a 28 day cycle would mean af would have started 3.2.14. You sound like you may have ovulated later than usual so it could push af back a few days. An average lp is 14 days so you could be looking at up to 3.7.14 for af. Don't quote me on this! Lol. Just my opinion on if it were my cycle. :)


----------



## chistiana

Akr it sounds to be you might be in for a nice early b day present tomorrow! If your cycles are 31 days and you normally get a pos opk lets say average cd15 it means you ov cd16 (roughly) so your lp is 15 days (wow tell me the secret!!) sooooo if today is 17dpo then you should have had af by today if you re not pg sooooooooo.....;)

Mom2sam if we assume 3rd feb as cd1 and ov on cd19 with an average lp of 14 you should expect (or even better NOT expect) af on friday 7th! Which makes you 11dpo! 

Ladies i am THAT stupid and caved and tested on 9dpo with night urine (like 21:30!) and of course it was a bfn. I know you will say its early but i m so disappointed..this month has felt different and its probably all in my head :(


----------



## LittleSesame

chistiana said:


> Ladies i am THAT stupid and caved and tested on 9dpo with night urine (like 21:30!) and of course it was a bfn. I know you will say its early but i m so disappointed..this month has felt different and its probably all in my head :(

Awww :hugs: As any TWW-Buddy would agree: you're not stupid, you're just excited. I think we've all been on the "test too early" boat a few times. It's in all of our heads until there's a bfp... at least that's what it feels like. The doubt is killing me, I totally feel ya on this one!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks littlesesame i needed that! I just had all these symptoms that i usually dont experience in tww (although have had some on separate tww) and i was kind of convinced i d get a least a faint bfp :( anyway i only have one more test so lets see how long that lasts!

Btw ok this is quite embarrassing but i stink lately! Dont get me wrong, i shower every night before bed but the last few days before i get in the shower i can smell myself stinking!! Seriously its not normal for me! Anyone had this or read anything about it?? Trying to clutch on some strands of hope :)


----------



## akr51411

chistiana said:


> Ladies i am THAT stupid and caved and tested on 9dpo with night urine (like 21:30!) and of course it was a bfn. I know you will say its early but i m so disappointed..this month has felt different and its probably all in my head :(

I don't think it's stupid! Trust me, I have 1 frer and 1 fr 6 days sooner and if I had more I would have been testing a while ago! I just don't like to waste the frer because they are so expensive! Keep us updated!


----------



## Mom2sam

akr51411 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> I'm not evn sure wen af is due for me as hvnt bn kpn note of my LP but last af was 3rd or 4th of Feb & i ovulated on cd19 or 20 so hw many days do i count frm that. Will be kpn note frm nw on. Last cycle was 28 days tho
> 
> Well, if the first day of your last af was 2.3.14 a 28 day cycle would mean af would have started 3.2.14. You sound like you may have ovulated later than usual so it could push af back a few days. An average lp is 14 days so you could be looking at up to 3.7.14 for af. Don't quote me on this! Lol. Just my opinion on if it were my cycle. :)Click to expand...

Thanks wrked it out on an online calculator according to wen i ovulated it is 7/8th lol u wer right. I knw i'm out tho hvn more spotting & bfn so just waiting for af & excited to get on with next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> Akr it sounds to be you might be in for a nice early b day present tomorrow! If your cycles are 31 days and you normally get a pos opk lets say average cd15 it means you ov cd16 (roughly) so your lp is 15 days (wow tell me the secret!!) sooooo if today is 17dpo then you should have had af by today if you re not pg sooooooooo.....;)
> 
> Mom2sam if we assume 3rd feb as cd1 and ov on cd19 with an average lp of 14 you should expect (or even better NOT expect) af on friday 7th! Which makes you 11dpo!
> 
> Ladies i am THAT stupid and caved and tested on 9dpo with night urine (like 21:30!) and of course it was a bfn. I know you will say its early but i m so disappointed..this month has felt different and its probably all in my head :(

Don't beat urself up over it hun i tested at 7dpo lol both times i gt pregnant i gt a clear bfp at 9dpo so i just knew wen at evn 10dpo yesterday bfn i'm out but everyones diff i knw by coming on here so many ladies dont see anything until at least 12/13dpo if not later. Hang in thr it is stil early & rooting for u hope u get ur bfp hun. Afm 11dpo & bfn & more spotting af due in 2 days so i knw wat ths means lol but for sum reason i'm ok & kind of enjoy trying so onto next cycle just hope it happens withing a year tho. First one took 5 years & that was tough. Second time one cycle so it cud go eithr way. Will b second cycle aftr af comes so doing smep & preseed again & taking pregnacare i thnk it mkes me feel bettr t start hyping myself f next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

Little sesame & christina i'l b checking in on u both hoping t see ur bfp! Ur lovely ladies & praying for u. Christina ur 9/10dpo today? & little sesame what dpo r u today? X


----------



## chistiana

Mom2sam thanks so much hun, i need someone to hold hope for me! I m 10dpo today, expecting (or not!) af on sunday even though i too feel out. The earliest i tested with my previous pgs was 12dpo so dont know how soon it would show if i were. Never had trouble conceiving until after my daughter (heck i ve been pg 4 times in 4 years) but i have trouble keeping them so this not being able to conceive is extra stressful! Anyway, i m still not convinced your spotting is af coming so i ll root for you! 

And littlesesame when did you say you re due?


----------



## LittleSesame

Aw thank you girls so much, you're wonderful company and support :) I wish the best to all of you! 

AF is due on the 7th-8th but I might hold out until the 10th to make sure I'm super late.


----------



## Mom2sam

Well girls third day of just spotting in the am & its only a lil smear not evn proper spotting arrrghhh! Bfn again 11dpo i knw f sure i'm out but whys my body playing with me lol. Af due in 2 days & usually do spot but only same day or day before i dont count ths as af right? So am i ok with counting my LP wen i get a proper flow? That wud be cd1 not the spotting ryt? And good luck ladies x


----------



## akr51411

Reposting to change to green!!

I figure I've stalked this enough to add my 2 cents:
1dpo-4dpo: nothing
5dpo-6dpo: tender bb
7dpo: SORE! bb [felt like someone punched me]
8dpo-9dpo: tender bb, cramps in lower ab that radiated to top of thighs, lower back ache
10dpo: tender bb, got out of shower and noticed 6-8 small bumbs inside left areola and 3-5 inside right areola. Went away after a little bit [it was like the heat brought them out]
11dpo: tender bb, gagged twice brushing teeth, left nipple very sensitive [weird], lots of cm.
12dpo: bb have settled down.. now just certain areas are sensitive, bumps after shower again, haven't #2'd for 2 days [sorry tmi], lots of cm.
13dpo: not much! :( tender bb [actually had to put bra on to make them feel better], slight nausea after eating.
14dpo-15 dpo: sore bb [mostly the outside of each and bottom, best they felt all day was in a sports bra at the gym], bumps on areolas there all the time now and the whole area is very itchy, some cm, feel like I have excess saliva [weird?], af due in 2 days but I have no acne [kinda weird for me]. Testing tomorrow morning!
16dpo [today]: instant, strong BFP on frer! Early birthday present to me! :)


----------



## LittleSesame

akr51411 said:


> Reposting to change to green!!
> 
> I figure I've stalked this enough to add my 2 cents:
> 1dpo-4dpo: nothing
> 5dpo-6dpo: tender bb
> 7dpo: SORE! bb [felt like someone punched me]
> 8dpo-9dpo: tender bb, cramps in lower ab that radiated to top of thighs, lower back ache
> 10dpo: tender bb, got out of shower and noticed 6-8 small bumbs inside left areola and 3-5 inside right areola. Went away after a little bit [it was like the heat brought them out]
> 11dpo: tender bb, gagged twice brushing teeth, left nipple very sensitive [weird], lots of cm.
> 12dpo: bb have settled down.. now just certain areas are sensitive, bumps after shower again, haven't #2'd for 2 days [sorry tmi], lots of cm.
> 13dpo: not much! :( tender bb [actually had to put bra on to make them feel better], slight nausea after eating.
> 14dpo-15 dpo: sore bb [mostly the outside of each and bottom, best they felt all day was in a sports bra at the gym], bumps on areolas there all the time now and the whole area is very itchy, some cm, feel like I have excess saliva [weird?], af due in 2 days but I have no acne [kinda weird for me]. Testing tomorrow morning!
> 16dpo [today]: instant, strong BFP on frer! Early birthday present to me! :)


Oh YAY! Congrats to you! What a wonderful Birthday gift! I gotta say, great clear symptoms too. Celebrate, girl!


----------



## chistiana

Akr CONGRATULATIONSSSSS and HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYYY!!! I told you girl, i knew it d be a b day present!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

akr51411 said:


> Reposting to change to green!!
> 
> I figure I've stalked this enough to add my 2 cents:
> 1dpo-4dpo: nothing
> 5dpo-6dpo: tender bb
> 7dpo: SORE! bb [felt like someone punched me]
> 8dpo-9dpo: tender bb, cramps in lower ab that radiated to top of thighs, lower back ache
> 10dpo: tender bb, got out of shower and noticed 6-8 small bumbs inside left areola and 3-5 inside right areola. Went away after a little bit [it was like the heat brought them out]
> 11dpo: tender bb, gagged twice brushing teeth, left nipple very sensitive [weird], lots of cm.
> 12dpo: bb have settled down.. now just certain areas are sensitive, bumps after shower again, haven't #2'd for 2 days [sorry tmi], lots of cm.
> 13dpo: not much! :( tender bb [actually had to put bra on to make them feel better], slight nausea after eating.
> 14dpo-15 dpo: sore bb [mostly the outside of each and bottom, best they felt all day was in a sports bra at the gym], bumps on areolas there all the time now and the whole area is very itchy, some cm, feel like I have excess saliva [weird?], af due in 2 days but I have no acne [kinda weird for me]. Testing tomorrow morning!
> 16dpo [today]: instant, strong BFP on frer! Early birthday present to me! :)

Woohoo congrats! Wishing u h&h 9 months love seeing posts turn green x


----------



## Mom2sam

12dpo bfn wat a waste of £6 lol were reading up on ib last night & sounded like wat i had so got excited but nope tested today & a BFN got one frer left but not wasting it going t save for next cycle. Christina & little sesame hv u tested again yet? X


----------



## chistiana

Hey mom2sam...i know what you mean but still 12 dpo might be early so just hold your next cycle plans for a while. 12 dpo is the earliest i ve ever tested + and 17-18dpo the latest! 

I havent tested yet, been thinking if temps remain high tomorrow i might use my last ic if it drops i cant face another bfn.

New symptoms: 
Lightheaded again today a few times (like i would suddenly turn my head to look at my student and everything would kind of fuzz or spin for a little while.

Also smelling... Not sure if there was any play doh around but i swear i could smell play doh all day long!

And lastly (this could work either way) i keep having very subtle and dull af type cramps. Sometimes i get them pre af sometimes not so who knows!


----------



## LittleSesame

Mom2sam said:


> 12dpo bfn wat a waste of £6 lol were reading up on ib last night & sounded like wat i had so got excited but nope tested today & a BFN got one frer left but not wasting it going t save for next cycle. Christina & little sesame hv u tested again yet? X

Aw I hope next month is the month for you, though if you didn't get a full af yet I wouldn't count you out.

I'm not gonna test until I'm late. AF is due on the 8th. Will test 9th or 10t. I had ZERO symptoms yesterday. Super discouraged.


----------



## wifey2013

This is a great thread! Congrats to all who got their BFPs!!

I'm not 100% of my O date, but what I'm thinking here it goes...

1dpo - nothing.

2dpo - all day nothing, some extremely light cramps at night, tired feeling in early evening with a yawn attack around 9pm.

3dpo - woke up feeling a cold coming on, runny nose, light headachey feeling - light headed, light cramps (not sure if they are more like AF cramps or gas), craving water (dry throat) even though I just finished a bottle, feeling tired at 12:30pm even though I slept about 8 hours last night - can't stop yawning, Tender breasts and nipples but only when poked, shortness of breath when getting up quickly, cramp in left leg for a few minutes, light cramping on left side, some gas (but could be from my lunch).

4dpo - waking up on and off this morning with extreme dry mouth, some weird feelings under my bellybutton - nothing painful just weird moving around, still have a bit of a runny nose but it's not as bad as yesterday, weird cramps/movement feeling in belly continuing throughout day just above pelvic bone, doesn't hurt just feels funny. Breasts very sore when I took off my bra after work, felt very heavy. Thick creamy, stretchy, cream coloured CM after going to the washroom.

5dpo - slight cramping, runny nose but nothing too bad, very dry throat and mouth at certain times of the day. Vivid dreams last night that woke me up in a very nervous state. Tender heavy boobs on sides and under, terrible back pain.

6dpo - feeling sick with an awful cold that comes and goes, sore throat, some dry mouth, gassy, terrible lower back pains, getting full very fast. Want to test even though I know I should wait. A lot of lotion like CM, creamy and cream colored. Left nipple looks wrinkly. Don't know why but I took a FRER today BFN, but obviously at 6dpo it would be&#8230; 

7dpo - nothing yet aside from some vivid dreams again last night and sore BBS, maybe more symptoms will come throughout the day. Had to pee a few more times than usual this morning... once when I woke up and again before leaving the house for work and twice since I've been in the office. Light light AF like cramps, feels like she could be on her way - but it would be a week too early. :af: STAY AWAY AF! Got super sleepy around 5pm, napped for 2 hours and had a very hard time waking up. Once I awoke I was starving, DH made me a piece of filet mignon, I ate half and felt very full then right after I was hungry again and gobbled down a string cheese. Also, before my nap I had to pee 2 times before I fell asleep and right away when I woke. 

8dpo - I tested again this morning because I woke up with AF like cramps. BFN&#8230; another $10 down the drain. So far this morning, just the AF like cramps - not too strong but feels like before AF comes. Starting to feel like the witch will show her face soon. Just snapped at my dad and some tears followed - but I'm normally an emotional person, not sure if it's anything. 

9dpo - Nothing until the late afternoon. Felt myself peeing a bit more and when I wiped a huge glob (yuck) of creamy cm. After that on and off very light period cramps. Tested with an IC this afternoon (very very diluted pee though) and BFN. Light cramps continue around 6:40pm and light headache. Had a hard time going #2. Bad gas and burpy.

10dpo - Woke up to nothing. Took IC this morning BFN. Slight cramping on left side when walking to my office, then AF type cramps around 10:30am. In the early AM CM was scant. No appetite all day, ate very little - usually CRAVING chocolate before AF, a spell of light headaches in the afternoon and evening. Super burpy all afternoon on an empty stomach. 

11dpo - Clearblue Digital test BFN. Feeling a bit of wet CM down there and pretty tired throughout the day, but not fatigued. Appetite was back but got full very quickly - skipped breakfast. A little moody and snapped at bank teller when he made a stupid joke. AF due in a few days, still keeping hopeful and praying the witch doesn't show!! Lots of yellow watery CM in the afternoon when wiping. 

12dpo - I MAY SEE A BFAINTP! Not Turning this green until I'm positive. Thought AF was coming this morning&#8230; Took a FRER and that's where I saw the BFaintP. Got a BFN with a IC.

13dpo - DIGITAL BFP "PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS". Bleeding started today.



Unfortunately this little bean didn't stick but we are staying positive and looking forward to trying again


----------



## southsidegirl

This is a great idea for a thread...

0-3 DPO - nothing

3PO - bbs hurting on sides, weird restless sleep

4DPO - bbs hurting more, gas

5DPO - woke up in cold sweat from horrible nightmare, sore bbs, gas, tired and emotional

6DPO - sore bbs, nipples tender, gas, tired, emotional still (cried over random TV show)

7DPO - sore bbs, nipples tender, gas, tired, emotional (cried over argument with mum)

8DPO - boobs burning, nipples throbbing, mild nausea until I ate something, so tired crashed out early, light cramps just before sleep

9DPO - boobs burning, nipples throbbing, tired enough to consider daytime nap (still considering atm), light cramps, mild nausea.


Symptoms seem promising, but had other months with symptoms like this and still had AF, so keeping fingers crossed but trying not to hope too much either...


----------



## chistiana

Wifey craving water (and headaches) were the two symptoms that gave it away when I was pg with ds so that sounds promising!

Southsidegirl your nausea also sounds very promising. Not sure about the bbs as I ve heard it can be PMS or pg related too! Do you get sore bbs normally?


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> Hey mom2sam...i know what you mean but still 12 dpo might be early so just hold your next cycle plans for a while. 12 dpo is the earliest i ve ever tested + and 17-18dpo the latest!
> 
> I havent tested yet, been thinking if temps remain high tomorrow i might use my last ic if it drops i cant face another bfn.
> 
> New symptoms:
> Lightheaded again today a few times (like i would suddenly turn my head to look at my student and everything would kind of fuzz or spin for a little while.
> 
> Also smelling... Not sure if there was any play doh around but i swear i could smell play doh all day long!
> 
> And lastly (this could work either way) i keep having very subtle and dull af type cramps. Sometimes i get them pre af sometimes not so who knows!

Your symptoms sound so promising! Hw many dpo r u nw? Hoping ur temps stay high will check in tmrw for ur test. Good lick & lots of babydust! X


----------



## Mom2sam

LittleSesame said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo bfn wat a waste of £6 lol were reading up on ib last night & sounded like wat i had so got excited but nope tested today & a BFN got one frer left but not wasting it going t save for next cycle. Christina & little sesame hv u tested again yet? X
> 
> Aw I hope next month is the month for you, though if you didn't get a full af yet I wouldn't count you out.
> 
> I'm not gonna test until I'm late. AF is due on the 8th. Will test 9th or 10t. I had ZERO symptoms yesterday. Super discouraged.Click to expand...

Thanks hun i'm excited t try again. Thnk coz i conceived first cycle in Sept last year was thnkng myt b lucky again lol but its ok i just hope the witch shows up nw on time lol due tmrw. I salute u for ur patience & holding out to test i thnk i'm goin to try do same next cycle but dont hold me to it lol u never knw i might cave in i hv no self control wen it cums to testing but its so true BFN get me dwn too but thn so does af ths way i cn prepare myself for her arrival lol. Anyway good luck ladies i want good news by wkend frm both of u! X 

Oh & my symptoms always dissapear just before a bfp! Apart frm feeling af is going to come x


----------



## Mom2sam

Wellcome southside & wifey! I too loved this thread wen i saw it as always seem t fget my symptoms come next cycle lol so good t hv thm noted on here. Good luck ladies x


----------



## southsidegirl

thanks ladies...Chistiana, I do get sore bbs some cycles, they are just quite bad this month, so thought it worth a mention...good luck ladies and babydust to us all


----------



## LittleSesame

Mom2sam said:


> LittleSesame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo bfn wat a waste of £6 lol were reading up on ib last night & sounded like wat i had so got excited but nope tested today & a BFN got one frer left but not wasting it going t save for next cycle. Christina & little sesame hv u tested again yet? X
> 
> Aw I hope next month is the month for you, though if you didn't get a full af yet I wouldn't count you out.
> 
> I'm not gonna test until I'm late. AF is due on the 8th. Will test 9th or 10t. I had ZERO symptoms yesterday. Super discouraged.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun i'm excited t try again. Thnk coz i conceived first cycle in Sept last year was thnkng myt b lucky again lol but its ok i just hope the witch shows up nw on time lol due tmrw. I salute u for ur patience & holding out to test i thnk i'm goin to try do same next cycle but dont hold me to it lol u never knw i might cave in i hv no self control wen it cums to testing but its so true BFN get me dwn too but thn so does af ths way i cn prepare myself for her arrival lol. Anyway good luck ladies i want good news by wkend frm both of u! X
> 
> Oh & my symptoms always dissapear just before a bfp! Apart frm feeling af is going to come xClick to expand...

ha, I actually find it a lot more relaxing to just wait. I hate bfn's before af is due... it might give an instant relief to poas addicts but for me personally it just doesn't resolve any emotions I may have anyway until either af or a bfp show up :)

The disappearance of symptoms could really be a symptom? Really? lol don't bring my hopes up girl! :D The weird thing is I don't have an excess of cm either. Which I get a few days before af... cm is also a sign of pregnancy.. I'm just tripping myself now.


----------



## chistiana

Well girls temps still up this morning (actually way up) so couldnt help testing but bfn :( i m pretty sure this means i m out so i m hugely disappointed as i really thought this might be our month.... Anyway expecting af on sunday. :(


----------



## Mom2sam

Christina u might just be one of those that a bfp shows after a missed af ur temps are still hope so thrs hope yet!

Little sesame ur so right about the aweful BFN but i cant help myself i guess coz both times previously it showed at 9dpo i'd rather knw that bit earlier i'm just weird like that lol anyway wen is af due for u? Sorry if u'v already mentioned x

Afm af due today & i can feel its going to show got the whole achey feeling before she arrives. Went to see sis last she is expecting her second & is 8 weeks now. Already has a 11 month old & after seeing my nephew i'm all the more broodier lol we wer talking about hw if it happens for me too soon we could go shopping etc tgethr & she was saying hw she already hs alot of stuff frm her first that she cn use & i was like my first is 7 i'l hv t buy everything lol! x


----------



## wifey2013

chistiana said:


> Wifey craving water (and headaches) were the two symptoms that gave it away when I was pg with ds so that sounds promising!
> 
> Southsidegirl your nausea also sounds very promising. Not sure about the bbs as I ve heard it can be PMS or pg related too! Do you get sore bbs normally?

chistiana, did you have gas? I'm seeing a lot of people got it, but I have nothing? The water cravings are also gone today... hmmmm, I guess I just need to keep my fingers crossed I get my BFP this cycle... 10 days until I can test. :)


----------



## southsidegirl

hey ladies, nauseous feeling getting stronger today, but should not POAS until sunday, because usually I get a couple of days of severe cramps just before AF, and she is due monday/tuesday, as I don't want to POAS and get a BFN, to find that if only I'd waited another day, the cramps would have told me...I wouldn't get too worried about a lack of gas Wifey, I get gas a lot with PMT, and seen plenty of BFPs on here without gas mentioned...babydust everyone :)


----------



## chistiana

Wifey yes i wouldnt worry either... I dont remember having gas with any of my pgs. I am quite gassy now but its normal pre af. 
Baby dust everyone and southsidegirl i admire your non testing strength!!


----------



## southsidegirl

chistiana said:


> Wifey yes i wouldnt worry either... I dont remember having gas with any of my pgs. I am quite gassy now but its normal pre af.
> Baby dust everyone and southsidegirl i admire your non testing strength!!


Chistiana, it's more to do with seven months of disappointments than strength, have convinced myself I am a couple of months, only to get BFNs and have AF show her ugly face within a few days.


----------



## chistiana

Well it keeps hapenning to me too and every time i swear i will not test early but i always always cave at around 9-10dpo!!!


----------



## LittleSesame

chistiana said:


> Well it keeps hapenning to me too and every time i swear i will not test early but i always always cave at around 9-10dpo!!!

I learned this lesson the hard way. This time I am 13dpo today, AF is due tomorrow. Not testing until I am officially late.


----------



## Mom2sam

Af has arrived bang on time. cd1 for me. Good luck ladies x


----------



## chistiana

So sorry mom2sam...lots of baby dust for this cycle!

Littlesesame for a special educator I seem to not learn my lesson in any freaking way! You ladies are truly strong! I really hope she stays well away from you hun, keep us posted!

Afm well it seems my body is playing really stupid tricks on me..had some Gouda cheese today (I just love cheese) and had to spit it out cause it just tasted nasty. Gave it to hubby to taste and he said it tasted just fine. So that along with aaaaaalllll the other symptoms seem to be just trying to get my hopes up only to disappoint me on Sunday... Grrrmmffff I d rather not have any symptoms than have all these and still get af...


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> So sorry mom2sam...lots of baby dust for this cycle!
> 
> Littlesesame for a special educator I seem to not learn my lesson in any freaking way! You ladies are truly strong! I really hope she stays well away from you hun, keep us posted!
> 
> Afm well it seems my body is playing really stupid tricks on me..had some Gouda cheese today (I just love cheese) and had to spit it out cause it just tasted nasty. Gave it to hubby to taste and he said it tasted just fine. So that along with aaaaaalllll the other symptoms seem to be just trying to get my hopes up only to disappoint me on Sunday... Grrrmmffff I d rather not have any symptoms than have all these and still get af...

Ooh sounds promising good luck hope af stays away for u hun x


----------



## Cautious Kiwi

We have been TTC for almost 2 years... I often linger in the background, but thought it was time I participated...

So, here I go... Fingers crossed for a :bfp:

TWW - February 

1 - 7 CD No Symptoms (6CD - BD)

8 CD Massive amounts of EWCM on wiping - BD

9 CD Massive amounts of EWCM on wiping throughout day, every time I went to the toilet. Lots of white discharge in underwear

10 CD Massive amounts of EWCM on wiping - BD - Pretty sure I ovulated today, about two minutes of right groin pain. 

2 dpo Massive amounts of EWCM, Cramping throughout the evening.

3 dpo Some EWCM, nausea throughout dinner, really struggled to keep my dinner down - BD

4 dpo Some EWCM, but not as much, nipples very hard - starting to get sore, intermittent cramping 

5 dpo nipples sore, breast a little swollen

6 dpo nipples sore, breast feel very heavy

7 dpo nipples continue to be sore - ended up putting a sports bra on for bed, which felt better

8 dpo Sore breasts and nipples, full feeling in abdomen, like a dull ache

9 dpo breast tender and full, nipples very sore, hurting when they accidentally rub on anything, very tearful today - could cry at the drop of the hat, which I never do, usually not a softy.

10 dpo Very sore nipples, lower and mid back ache. Had a headache this morning, which I never get, only lasted for for an hour, but it was intense. Got a massive cold sore coming up on my chin, haven't had one in a about two years - usually get them when I'm stressed or run down - all this TTC must be breaking me! Lol

11 dpo Really achy mid back, sore nipples, breasts seem massive, getting indentation marks from my bra!? Lower abdomen feels full, quite gassy - a little bloated. Incredibly tearful, which I never am, have cried twice today, for the most stupid reasons. Loads of creamy discharge.

12 dpo Ongoing breast soreness, nipples sensitive, had a terrible coughing fit that was so bad, I ended up vomiting, which I've never had before. Ongoing creamy discharge.

13 dpo Seriously vivid dream last night, woke up exhausted. Breast very sore, nipples really sensitive, I think my Montgomery tubules are whiter, and there appears to more, but then, who counts them? lol Probably just my imagination. Been yawning since I got home from work, which my DH commented on. Ongoing creamy discharge, having to wear panty liners now.


----------



## chistiana

Littlesesame have you tested yet???


----------



## chistiana

Girls I m turning green! I tested today (day af is due) not with fmu and got a faint but definite line! I ve had two mcs so I m super nervous...please wish me luck! I haven't told anyone yet! So here goes:

1-3 dpo nothing

4 dpo weird nausea at night, felt like i couldnt digest my food, very gassy, painfull ovary

5 dpo very gassy, again poor digestion, stuffy nose, pain in ovary

6 dpo stuffy nose, weird leg pain, very slight cramping, painful ovary

7dpo stuffy nose, very bad indigestion

8dpo terrible insomnia last night, woke up very lightheaded and kind of dizzy which lasted a good 1 hour, upset stomach, lower backache (but had cleaned the house), stuffy nose

I stopped paying too much attention to symptoms after I tested negative at 9 dpo but I remember:
Feeling light headed here and there
Intense smelling once or twice
Food tasted funny/off once
Bloody nose once or twice
Lots of twinges around ovaries
Medium and sometimes intense back pain between 12-14 dpo

Will test tomorrow again to confirm n going off betas on Tuesday so I will stay around! Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## LittleSesame

chistiana said:


> Littlesesame have you tested yet???

No not yet. AF is one day late but DH is home all weekend so I can't do it as a surprise. Planning to do it Monday. I really want to surprise him and promised I won't freak out and poas like crazy this time.
But this morning I'm wiping some brown and I'm afraid it might be the beginning of AF.. we'll see.

But I see your lovely green post!!! Congrats hon! Hope it's a sticky!!!


----------



## wifey2013

chistiana said:


> Girls I m turning green! I tested today (day af is due) not with fmu and got a faint but definite line! I ve had two mcs so I m super nervous...please wish me luck! I haven't told anyone yet! So here goes:
> 
> 1-3 dpo nothing
> 
> 4 dpo weird nausea at night, felt like i couldnt digest my food, very gassy, painfull ovary
> 
> 5 dpo very gassy, again poor digestion, stuffy nose, pain in ovary
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, weird leg pain, very slight cramping, painful ovary
> 
> 7dpo stuffy nose, very bad indigestion
> 
> 8dpo terrible insomnia last night, woke up very lightheaded and kind of dizzy which lasted a good 1 hour, upset stomach, lower backache (but had cleaned the house), stuffy nose
> 
> I stopped paying too much attention to symptoms after I tested negative at 9 dpo but I remember:
> Feeling light headed here and there
> Intense smelling once or twice
> Food tasted funny/off once
> Bloody nose once or twice
> Lots of twinges around ovaries
> Medium and sometimes intense back pain between 12-14 dpo
> 
> Will test tomorrow again to confirm n going off betas on Tuesday so I will stay around! Lots of baby dust to everyone!

Amazing!!! So happy for you!!!! Good luck!! :D


----------



## chistiana

Did another test this morning and this time it was strong bfp. Have started on progesterone and having betas done tomorrow morning!
So how are all your symptoms going girls? I swear after the 9 and 12dpo bfn i was sure i was out so just know you re not out till she s here (n hopefully she wont be!!)


----------



## wifey2013

chistiana said:


> Did another test this morning and this time it was strong bfp. Have started on progesterone and having betas done tomorrow morning!
> So how are all your symptoms going girls? I swear after the 9 and 12dpo bfn i was sure i was out so just know you re not out till she s here (n hopefully she wont be!!)

I've been having crazy symptoms. The dry mouth I mentioned earlier is still present on and off, the gas has come - not so fun - yesterday a huge pain in my stomach for a few minutes, I couldn't even take a deep breath in, gums bleeding when brushing my teeth (very little though), on and off light headaches, feeling bloated, creamy cm, feels like I have a cold since 3dpo, intense lower back pain that comes and goes (yesterday it was brutal), snapped at DH yesterday. 

I took a hpt yesterday for the heck of it, I don't know why I was only 7dpo, it was obviously BFN but I am remaining hopeful. I will test again in 7 days around when the witch is due. 

Today though, I have no symptoms, so I don't know whether or not to be worried...


----------



## Molly12

This is my first ever month TTC! Love reading everyone else's replies - makes it obvious that everyone is different which is reassuring!
1DPO: boobs so sore I can't describe it! Went for food and the car journey moving them was so sore! I have never ever experienced sore boobs before apart from the odd twinge and I know it's faaaar to early to mean anything so I am stumped! Also - really sore back had to get my partner to rub it, off food, EWCM.
2DPO: boobs sore again! Feel like they are bruised all over. Sore back, less so than yesterday, slight creamy/egg white cm only a small bit tho, One light headed spell, hungry all day cannot fill myself up, strange abdomin feelings which are like heavy feelings.
3DPO: sore boobs, yellow CM, slight cramps (was worried AF would show early), tugging sensation in abdomen, friend said boobs looked bigger, they felt more firm, gassy.
4DPO: again sore boobs and stingy nipples, yellowey CM that looks like boogey, constipation, woke up with a sore head and dry mouth, hungry! So hungry it was painful! One small spell of cramps.


----------



## chistiana

wifey2013 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Did another test this morning and this time it was strong bfp. Have started on progesterone and having betas done tomorrow morning!
> So how are all your symptoms going girls? I swear after the 9 and 12dpo bfn i was sure i was out so just know you re not out till she s here (n hopefully she wont be!!)
> 
> I've been having crazy symptoms. The dry mouth I mentioned earlier is still present on and off, the gas has come - not so fun - yesterday a huge pain in my stomach for a few minutes, I couldn't even take a deep breath in, gums bleeding when brushing my teeth (very little though), on and off light headaches, feeling bloated, creamy cm, feels like I have a cold since 3dpo, intense lower back pain that comes and goes (yesterday it was brutal), snapped at DH yesterday.
> 
> I took a hpt yesterday for the heck of it, I don't know why I was only 7dpo, it was obviously BFN but I am remaining hopeful. I will test again in 7 days around when the witch is due.
> 
> Today though, I have no symptoms, so I don't know whether or not to be worried...Click to expand...

Owwww the back pain were so on this time round and the headaches are starting to settle in! Your symptoms sound so very promising :) I ll be stalking!


----------



## wifey2013

Why why why! Why did I test again I'm only 8dpo, but woke up with AF like cramps this morning - it feels like the witch is on her way. I know it's too early to rule out anything, but my tummy is feeling like she does right before AF shows. I tested and it was obviously a BFN. If the witch doesn't show by Friday I'll test again and then on Sunday ugh. 

I do not do well with waiting and I'm starting to think this is not my cycle - while I'm secretly hoping it is


----------



## chistiana

wifey2013 said:


> Why why why! Why did I test again&#8230; I'm only 8dpo, but woke up with AF like cramps this morning - it feels like the witch is on her way. I know it's too early to rule out anything, but my tummy is feeling like she does right before AF shows. I tested and it was obviously a BFN. If the witch doesn't show by Friday I'll test again and then on Sunday&#8230; ugh.
> 
> I do not do well with waiting and I'm starting to think this is not my cycle - while I'm secretly hoping it is&#8230;

I totally had af type cramps...not as severe as when af is here but surely there on and off for quite a few days! And remember I tested bfn at 9 and 12 dpo so you re waaaaayyyyy early!

Afm- I had my betas drawn today (16dpo) and they came back at 435 which I think is good. Now if only they can double by Thursday that will be great! Doc wants to see me for an u/s next thirds and I can't wait. I m constantly checking my underwear.


----------



## KelseyK

Hey ladies! Love this thread, thought I would join in since we are officially TTC now :)

3dpo- tired and gassy! Cramps on right side only.

4dpo- tired, gassy, woke up with stomach pain (gas) and when I went to check on son I felt sick to my stomach.

5 & 6dpo- Tired tired tired! Restless at night... joint pain....gas...headache... getting up at night to pee, never happens.

7 dpo and today (8dpo)- Sick!! Fluish.... feeling awful! Muscle aches, body aches, chills, can't get warm, low grade fever, headache, stomach pain, cramps last night, bad cramps!! Night sweats, never get. Laying on the couch today, feeling awful. Tested this morning with IC and BFN :'(


----------



## Kerrie-x

Hi ladies, my first time on this post. 

I am into month 7 of TTC baby #3. baby #1 took 3 years and baby #2 took 12 months..


The only thing I have done different this cycle is take Soy Isoflavones, they worked the 1st month using them when TTC #2


1DPO: Extreme pain in right lower abdomen. So bad i had to take pain relief.
2DPO: Small amount of CM. Not much. Headaches
3DPO: Extremely moody. More CM
4dpo: Tired and moody. Very thick CM
5dpo: Felt quite normal today apart from a slight headache, No CM at all
6dpo: CM worse than before, very slimy and thin. Severe headache
7dpo: CM still bad, no slime though more watery
8dpo: Headache, moody and extremely tired. Fell asleep at 7pm!!
9dpo: Done nothing but eat, and want fizzy drink all day. CM calmed down

I'll update tomorrow when i'm 10dpo


----------



## LittleSesame

Hey girls. Updated mine on page 221. AF wasn't even late enough for me to bring out the tests :(


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> Girls I m turning green! I tested today (day af is due) not with fmu and got a faint but definite line! I ve had two mcs so I m super nervous...please wish me luck! I haven't told anyone yet! So here goes:
> 
> 1-3 dpo nothing
> 
> 4 dpo weird nausea at night, felt like i couldnt digest my food, very gassy, painfull ovary
> 
> 5 dpo very gassy, again poor digestion, stuffy nose, pain in ovary
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, weird leg pain, very slight cramping, painful ovary
> 
> 7dpo stuffy nose, very bad indigestion
> 
> 8dpo terrible insomnia last night, woke up very lightheaded and kind of dizzy which lasted a good 1 hour, upset stomach, lower backache (but had cleaned the house), stuffy nose
> 
> I stopped paying too much attention to symptoms after I tested negative at 9 dpo but I remember:
> Feeling light headed here and there
> Intense smelling once or twice
> Food tasted funny/off once
> Bloody nose once or twice
> Lots of twinges around ovaries
> Medium and sometimes intense back pain between 12-14 dpo
> 
> Will test tomorrow again to confirm n going off betas on Tuesday so I will stay around! Lots of baby dust to everyone!

Hi big congrats!! I knew kinda felt u or sesame would get ur bfp ths cycle. :happydance: x


----------



## Mom2sam

LittleSesame said:


> Hey girls. Updated mine on page 221. AF wasn't even late enough for me to bring out the tests :(

Aw im sorry hun. Hopefully u get a bfp next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

Good luck ladies still waiting to test i'l b bk in my next 2ww nw only cd4 yet lol x


----------



## chistiana

Thanks mom2sam, good luck with this cycle, sending lots of baby dust!!
And littlesesame..so sorry hun..onto next cycle, you know the one that will guve you your bfp ;) lots of baby dust your way too!!

Kerrie- why have you turned red? Did af arrive?


----------



## wifey2013

chistiana said:


> Thanks mom2sam, good luck with this cycle, sending lots of baby dust!!
> And littlesesame..so sorry hun..onto next cycle, you know the one that will guve you your bfp ;) lots of baby dust your way too!!
> 
> Kerrie- why have you turned red? Did af arrive?

Chistiana, how many dpo did you get ur BFP?


----------



## chistiana

wifey2013 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> Thanks mom2sam, good luck with this cycle, sending lots of baby dust!!
> And littlesesame..so sorry hun..onto next cycle, you know the one that will guve you your bfp ;) lots of baby dust your way too!!
> 
> Kerrie- why have you turned red? Did af arrive?
> 
> Chistiana, how many dpo did you get ur BFP?Click to expand...

Wifey... I tested bfn at 9dpo, bfn at 12dpo (was sure i was out) and then got a faint bfp at 14dpo afternoon (the line was nearly not there it actually appeared after 7-8 minutes but the test said to look at 5 so i wasnt sure) and then a bfp by night (still faint though-hubby said maybe not) and nice strong bfp at 15dpo with fmu. Wheb are you testing hun?


----------



## wifey2013

> Chistiana, how many dpo did you get ur BFP?
> 
> Wifey... I tested bfn at 9dpo, bfn at 12dpo (was sure i was out) and then got a faint bfp at 14dpo afternoon (the line was nearly not there it actually appeared after 7-8 minutes but the test said to look at 5 so i wasnt sure) and then a bfp by night (still faint though-hubby said maybe not) and nice strong bfp at 15dpo with fmu. Wheb are you testing hun?

Tested this morning at 10dpo, BFN.


----------



## chistiana

Still Too early i think!


----------



## Mommabean

Hello girls..
I am new to this and I am actually excited to read and share our stories...
I have be actively playing with hubby for about 11 months.. Not been to a doctor... But I am taking pre-natal vit non the less... 
Sooooo this months story... ( only thing I have done is chart on my phone) 
So my last period started on the 21-22 spotting.. Then 23-27 was a full period... So I am not sure as to what day count as cd1 ?!! We will say from the first day I had a heavy bleed... So the 23...
So on CD 13 I had intense cramp on both sides on lower abd. So grabbed hubby and had fun with it... ( we actually had fun 11,12, 13... ) 
That day I had a blob of blood and clear cm (SORRY TMI) :wacko:
No more blood... Now just pain from one ovary to the next... For 3 days.. So I am taking my O day was on March 7(CD 13) but on march 9 I had a big pain and increased Eggwhite cm... We couldn't have fun this day bc of stupid work...
Soooo on 5 dpo I had brown spotting with creamy cM on wipin... Then I peeed again this time was pink hue cm ... Then I peed again in was beige cm.. Anyways by afternoon no more color except white lotiony cm....
Other than that it's twinges of pain and flutters ...
No boob pain, no nausea.. A mild headache.. And I feel hot.. But I am always super HOT AFTER BIG O....
Sooooo.... That's my story....
I hardly ever by preg test bc makes me mad when they are neg. so I avoid them:growlmad:
Y'all, make me so excited that after almost a year of reading I decided to join and start talking... Lol:winkwink:
Thanks


----------



## wifey2013

Mommabean said:


> Hello girls..
> I am new to this and I am actually excited to read and share our stories...
> I have be actively playing with hubby for about 11 months.. Not been to a doctor... But I am taking pre-natal vit non the less...
> Sooooo this months story... ( only thing I have done is chart on my phone)
> So my last period started on the 21-22 spotting.. Then 23-27 was a full period... So I am not sure as to what day count as cd1 ?!! We will say from the first day I had a heavy bleed... So the 23...
> So on CD 13 I had intense cramp on both sides on lower abd. So grabbed hubby and had fun with it... ( we actually had fun 11,12, 13... )
> That day I had a blob of blood and clear cm (SORRY TMI) :wacko:
> No more blood... Now just pain from one ovary to the next... For 3 days.. So I am taking my O day was on March 7(CD 13) but on march 9 I had a big pain and increased Eggwhite cm... We couldn't have fun this day bc of stupid work...
> Soooo on 5 dpo I had brown spotting with creamy cM on wipin... Then I peeed again this time was pink hue cm ... Then I peed again in was beige cm.. Anyways by afternoon no more color except white lotiony cm....
> Other than that it's twinges of pain and flutters ...
> No boob pain, no nausea.. A mild headache.. And I feel hot.. But I am always super HOT AFTER BIG O....
> Sooooo.... That's my story....
> I hardly ever by preg test bc makes me mad when they are neg. so I avoid them:growlmad:
> Y'all, make me so excited that after almost a year of reading I decided to join and start talking... Lol:winkwink:
> Thanks

Welcome welcome! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## wifey2013

chistiana said:


> Still Too early i think!

I hope so! I had some pain on my lower left side today, not sure if it's anything, or maybe it's AF gearing to show up. Anyways, I'll keep testing every morning until the witch shows... or maybe, just maybe BFP... FX

chistiana, I have a silly question you may know the answer to. When people say gassy - does it have to mean from farts, or would excess burping be gassy too?


----------



## chistiana

Wifey any kind of gas (farts or burps) are considered gassy!! I had both (lol the things we admit to!) this cycle round! The twinges sound positive (i had them and still do now!)

Mommabean hi your spotting sounds extremely promising as in implantation bleeding!! How may dpo are you now?


----------



## KBCupcake

Hi gals! Recently got my bfp so I thought I'd post any symptoms I'd had.

1-11DPO: Nausea. Vomiting 5 days total since 1DPO.

5-10DPO: A lot of CM. I'm typically very dry but I noticed a lot which tipped me off.

5-6DPO: Very light brown spot I thought _might_ have been blood. At the time there was a lot of CM on my knickers so I wasn't sure if it was blood. From my chart, I implanted on 5DPO, so I think it was blood after all.

10DPO: AF-like cramps

Other than that, I haven't noticed much of anything. I'm having a lot of nausea (NOT morning sickness, more like on-and-off all day sickness) and cramping. No sore boobs, no heightened smell, nada. I tested 9DPO evening, got very faint positives. 10DPO morning faint positives, and darker positives in the evening. Used FRER 11DPO -- today, day of expected AF. Got a BFP and AF nowhere in sight.


Good luck ladies!


----------



## wifey2013

kbcupcake said:


> hi gals! Recently got my bfp so i thought i'd post any symptoms i'd had.
> 
> 1-11dpo: Nausea. Vomiting 5 days total since 1dpo.
> 
> 5-10dpo: A lot of cm. I'm typically very dry but i noticed a lot which tipped me off.
> 
> 5-6dpo: Very light brown spot i thought _might_ have been blood. At the time there was a lot of cm on my knickers so i wasn't sure if it was blood. From my chart, i implanted on 5dpo, so i think it was blood after all.
> 
> 10dpo: Af-like cramps
> 
> other than that, i haven't noticed much of anything. I'm having a lot of nausea (not morning sickness, more like on-and-off all day sickness) and cramping. No sore boobs, no heightened smell, nada. I tested 9dpo evening, got very faint positives. 10dpo morning faint positives, and darker positives in the evening. Used frer 11dpo -- today, day of expected af. Got a bfp and af nowhere in sight.
> 
> 
> good luck ladies!

congrats!!! So exciting!


----------



## Mommabean

Hello wifey!!!! 
I am excited to be in this forum!!! Thank you for the warm welcome!! ;)
According to my charts I am 7dpo...
Today I had no big cramps... It's more like pinching my sides all of a sudden for a few seconds, and then it goes away! 
The spotting was very little like wipe now you see it now its gone!!!


----------



## hunni12

So I will be joining you ladies :) AF is due 3/18 here is what I have so far

1dpo: Noticed acne...never get acne
2 dpo: Small red spot..thought nothing of it
3 dpo: Nothing
4dpo: Tugging in right ovary
5 dpo: Tugging that switches from left to right
6 dpoink spotting(wouldn't have noticed it because it was so small if it was for me wearing white undies), bfp dream that night, twinges begin
7 dpo: Brownish/peach spot on tp, cramp at 7 am, drop in blood pressue 98/54,twinges and pulling continue
8 dpo: One sharp cramp around 12pm, still having twinges
9dpo: Dull cramps, twinges, bubbling feeling in uterus, afternoon nausea, ate at 12pm and was hungry at 2pm..
10dpo: bfn, afternoon nausea, spotted again, watery cm, had twinges in my right ovary then suddenly had a tingling sensation in the middle of my uterus, feel like af is on the way
Will updated as I go along..


----------



## Mommabean

chistiana said:


> Wifey any kind of gas (farts or burps) are considered gassy!! I had both (lol the things we admit to!) this cycle round! The twinges sound positive (i had them and still do now!)
> 
> Mommabean hi your spotting sounds dpiextremely promising as in implantation bleeding!! How may dpo are you now?

 Hi!! 
I am 7 dpo...
My cervix is high... Only reason I know it's because hubby told me


----------



## Mommabean

hunni12 said:


> So I will be joining you ladies :) AF is due 3/18 here is what I have so far
> 
> 1dpo: Noticed acne...never get acne
> 2 dpo: Small red spot..thought nothing of it
> 3 dpo: Nothing
> 4dpo: Tugging in right ovary
> 5 dpo: Tugging that switches from left to right
> 6 dpoink spotting(wouldn't have noticed it because it was so small if it was for me wearing white undies), bfp dream that night, twinges begin
> 7 dpo: Brownish/peach spot on tp, cramp at 7 am, drop in blood pressue 98/54,twinges and pulling continue
> 8 dpo: One sharp cramp around 12pm, still having twinges
> 9dpo: Dull cramps, twinges, bubbling feeling in uterus, nausea, ate at 12pm and was hungry at 2pm..
> 
> Will updated as I go along..

Hi hunni...;)
This would be my first pregnancy ... Did u experience similar things on your first preg ?! I think it said you had been preg before... Not sure of I read correctly... Either way... I am here to read your details 
:) 
Baby dust!!!! ;)


----------



## hunni12

Not that I can remember with my son I do know I had definite implantation cramping with him a week before af was due and its kinda feeling like this except the cramps come and go


----------



## Mommabean

Hunni... We Will seee very soon!!! I Pray u get your BFP!!! :)


----------



## chistiana

Mommabean lol with your hubby!! I ve read a lot of people saying that they have high soft closed cervix right before bfp but i think it varies.. Mine was low soft and kind of open at 12 dpo which was the last time i checked!


----------



## wifey2013

Anyone who got a BFP have lots of yellow wet/ CM when wiping? I'm 11dpo - hoping this is a good sign. FX.


----------



## Mommabean

wifey2013 said:


> Anyone who got a BFP have lots of yellow wet/ CM when wiping? I'm 11dpo - hoping this is a good sign. FX.

This can happend the day before AF is coming....
It can be a sign... 
But reality is just a matter of wait and see!
Baby dust to you wifey!! ;)


----------



## hunni12

updated post


----------



## Mommabean

Hello ladies,
I have a question 2-4 days to My AF to come , but when i bend over i have killer pain in My lower abd... Last night i peed like a cow 3 times !!!
And today I have intense twinges on my left ovary...also I am not temping but I am hot!! Seriously Like hot flashes! 
I am not checking until a few days after my AF missing. 
Just curious your thoughts


----------



## chistiana

Momma bean I totally gad the twinges (could be corpus luteum growing to support pregnancy) and OMG the night sweats were disgusting!


----------



## Renaendel

Cycle #16

So far have only seen things I get each month with the progesterone increase and the egg bursting out. Ok the nausea is way worse this month now. The other change is my temp. It handy had a single dip post O. This is not normal for me.

The nausea has changed. Instead of being constant on 9dpo it changed into sudden, severe nausea.

1dpo-blood
2dpo-cramps, nausea
3dpo-blood, cramps
4dpo-congestion, cramps, NAUSEA, blood, acute sense of smell
5dpo-tired and stuffy, blood
6dpo-tired, nausea!
7dpo-nausea!
8dpo-nausea!, cramps, fatigue, ooh I hope this is it!
9dpo-nausea is worse, stabby cramps, frequent urination and bloating started.
10dpo- nausea is sudden, fatigue, creamy cm and few quest urination.
11dpo-symptoms gone
12-spotting and cramping


----------



## Merrier12

Renaendel said:


> Cycle #one billion
> 
> So far have only seen things I get each month with the progesterone increase and the egg bursting out.
> 
> 1dpo-blood
> 2dpo-cramps, nausea


I ovulated on March 9th & on the 10th I had spotting. Was yours a whole day after you ovulated?! This was the first month I have ever experienced that so I am very curious!!


----------



## Renaendel

Mine did last the entire day. It always starts out pink/red and turns brown by the end of the day. It ranges in intensity to light spotting to where I frequently have to change my liner.


----------



## Vicki11

Okay I am new to this. I have twin boys. I also had a beautiful 8 1/2 lb baby girl in December. She passed away unexpectedly two days later due to a heart defect that we didn't know about. This is month #2 trying to conceive. 

Ovulation day I had cramping 

1 dpo- 3 dpo- no real symptoms 
4 dpo- creamy cm, fuller boobs 
5 dpo- gassy, tender breasts, twinge on left side a few times, creamy cm, bloated
6 dpo- gassy, tired, tender breasts, very bloated, woke up dizzy during the night (had that early on with my pregnancy with my little girl), pimples

I feel like these could all be easily just af symptoms. I had no real symptoms with my twins but my girl I had so many and knew well before I got a bfp that I was pregnant with her. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is my month.


----------



## Merrier12

1-3 dpo: tender breasts
4-6 dpo: nothing
7 dpo: mild uterine cramping

Definitely not a lot going on at all!

AF due on 3/21


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Ladies, just came from the Dr's. He was so brief, wouldn't examine me because of the bleeding, and told me that I probably had a miscarriage and he sent me off with a referral for a blood test - I was literally in and out in under 10 minutes, my parking was even FREE! 

I went to get it done immediately and will have the results tomorrow. 

I think I'm out for now and he told me that if he's right I have to go back to "clean me out" - kinda scary sounding. Also, he wants us to wait 3 cycles until we start trying again. 

Thanks again ladies. I'll let you all know when I hear from him tomorrow.


----------



## Vicki11

I'm so sorry about the bleeding and possible MC. Loss is every hard.i can't believe you have to wait 3 whole months. I just had a 39 week pregnancy and my doctor told me I could start trying as soon as I got my first period. 

7dpo- twinge pain in left side for about 2 minutes at midnight last night, also brown spotting this morning. Hoping it's implantation bleeding but with my hormones so out of whack this could possibly just be early AF


----------



## chistiana

Wifey, i m so sorry hun, i know what it s like as i ve had 2 mcs in the past. First time the heart stopped at 11w, got pg after 2 months (told to wait 2) and then that pg ended in a mc at 7w. We were told to wait 6 months but didnt and got pg within that month (af never arrived after d&c) and our dd is now almost 2! D&C sounds scary but it s not realy. If you need to talk i m here even though i still hope it s just some spotting and you see those hcg levels rising. Hugs


----------



## RedRose19

1 dpo nothing
2-3dpo sore nipples, twinges 
4dpo woke up in the night needing the loo, sharp pains in my left side


----------



## Jennifaerie

O on persona monitor 14th and 15th

1DPO nothing
2DPO tender BBs
3DPO tender BBs from progesterone nothing new to add


----------



## Mom2sam

Vicki11 said:


> Okay I am new to this. I have twin boys. I also had a beautiful 8 1/2 lb baby girl in December. She passed away unexpectedly two days later due to a heart defect that we didn't know about. This is month #2 trying to conceive.
> 
> Ovulation day I had cramping
> 
> 1 dpo- 3 dpo- no real symptoms
> 4 dpo- creamy cm, fuller boobs
> 5 dpo- gassy, tender breasts, twinge on left side a few times, creamy cm, bloated
> 6 dpo- gassy, tired, tender breasts, very bloated, woke up dizzy during the night (had that early on with my pregnancy with my little girl), pimples
> 
> I feel like these could all be easily just af symptoms. I had no real symptoms with my twins but my girl I had so many and knew well before I got a bfp that I was pregnant with her. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is my month.

So sorry to hear about ur lil angel girl. Good luck hun xx


----------



## tarax

This sounds fun! I ovulated on the 15th, I'm new to this aswell :)

3dpo - nausea, fatigue, possible acid reflux? (getting a cold?), and bloating near ribs.
4dpo - Slight nausea, creamy cm, acid reflux, and still bloated
5dpo - increase amount of cm, acid refluc, bloating, cramps, moody
6dpo - cm, acid reflux, bloating, cramps


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats to all the ladies who got thier bfp & good luck to those still waiting. Christina hws it going hun any ms or nausea? I'm glad u still here to kp rooting for rest of us. Only cd12 here bleaugh if going by previous cycle anothr 4/5 days until i ovulate. I should b bk here next wk & obsessing over symptoms altho promised myself i woouldn't as last cycle felt so pregnant haha x


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! joining b/c I love these threads in particular!
I'm only about 2dpo so nothing going on with me just yet. Weird appetite things yesterday but feeling ok today so far.
FX'ed for all!


----------



## wifey2013

(posting this is a few threads I am following so I apologize if you are seeing this twice)

Ladies, I have an update! 

First off I just want to thank you all for your comments, concern, and kind words. The support I have received from BnB has really blown me away. It is so nice to have this community where we can all come together and support one another.

So, it's a Chemical Pregnancy that I had. My levels are so low that there is no need for a D&C and everything will get on track itself. I am relieved to finally know what has happened and we will continue to TTC!

Babydust to all & major congrats to those who got their BFP! 

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry for the chemical wifey hoping u get a sticky next cycle x

Tbh i didn't even know wat chemicals are until coming on b&b


----------



## chistiana

Wifey so sorry hun, hope your hcg goes down fast and you can jump back on to the ttc train straight away if that s what you want to do. Lots of baby dust your way.

Thanks mom2sam! No I have no ms or nausea (never had with any of my pgs- which actually kind of bothers me as my lack of symptoms has me worried all the time!) the only real thing I have is dizziness (sometimes severe and sometimes just feeling lightheaded) and being extremely tired (but I guess working full time and caring for 2 kids will do that to you!).
I ve been very worried these last few days as my hcg went from 836 at 18 dpo to 5810 at 22dpo. This is way too fast so I keep worrying about a molar pg and google isn't helping :( going for an u/s on Thursday and I know I ll drive myself crazy by then. 

Anyway, get down to bding hun, really hope you catch that eggy this cycle! I ll be stalking!


----------



## RedRose19

Christina Maybe its multiples?


----------



## chistiana

Redrose that would be fantastic but my hubby would probably have a heart attack lol :)

Had one more set of betas drawn today (2 days after my 5810) and they came back at 10700 so again considering they re over 6000 they should be doubling every 4 days...they re going fast. Well i ll know tomorrow after the u/s i guess. Will update then. Baby dust to all!


----------



## RedRose19

1dpo nothing
2-3 dpo sore nipples
4-5dpo tired and dull cramping like af


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi everyone! Popping over from WTT.. DH and I werent planning on TTC officially for another couple of months. Since coming off the pill in September my cycle has been all over the place - shortest 23 days and longest 28. 

Anyway this month I am getting a lot of strange symptoms I've never noticed in previous months. Just wanted to get them all down in writing so can compare in future months if i dont get a BFP. 

Due to strange cycle I have no idea when I O'd.... 

First thing I noticed - a sort of stitch type pain in my lower left hand side - wasnt painful, just noticeable and stuck around for a couple of days, coming and going. Never had this in previous months.

Other symptoms over past few days:

I swear my boobs have got bigger, a shirt i wore a couple of weeks ago i'm having to wear with a couple of buttons undone as its too stretched over my chest. They arent tender as such but i've had a few shooting pains.

Waves of mild nausea, throughout the day.

Very light headed at times, two nights ago I actually had to lie down it felt that bad.

Feel more tired than usual and very spaced out. 

Increased discharge a few days ago.

Lower abdomen feels taut and somewhat bloated. 

Getting a few cramps like ones i usually get on day AF is due, but it wont be due for at least another week.

Yesterday i experienced some shooting/stabbing pains in my middle, when i was bending over.

Slight headaches throughout the day.

I think I look really pale and washed out. 

I think thats everything at the moment. Baby dust to everyone xx

21/03/14 - Time to update: Symptoms seem to have decreased. Noticed when I have got out of the bath this week, each time I have felt so dizzy I have had to go and lie down. Also breasts feel tender and bruised when i apply light pressure to the sides but nothing on the front/nipples. Sort of losing hope even though I know I'm not out yet!


----------



## wifey2013

chistiana said:


> Redrose that would be fantastic but my hubby would probably have a heart attack lol :)
> 
> Had one more set of betas drawn today (2 days after my 5810) and they came back at 10700 so again considering they re over 6000 they should be doubling every 4 days...they re going fast. Well i ll know tomorrow after the u/s i guess. Will update then. Baby dust to all!

I can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Imagine it's multiples!!! FX keep us updated!!


----------



## trying33

Anyone ever experience VERY watery CM then get a BFP?


----------



## chistiana

Thanks wifey! I d love twin but i have a septate uterus so i can barely get one to fit in there let alone two!

Trying33 i had watery cm two or three days before my bfp! Fxed


----------



## RedRose19

1 dpo nothing
2-3dpo sore nipples
4-5dpo twinges, a few minor cramps wave of nausea 5dpo
6dpo needing to pee alot, yellow creamy cm, intense af like cramps!


----------



## Mom2sam

chistiana said:


> Wifey so sorry hun, hope your hcg goes down fast and you can jump back on to the ttc train straight away if that s what you want to do. Lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> Thanks mom2sam! No I have no ms or nausea (never had with any of my pgs- which actually kind of bothers me as my lack of symptoms has me worried all the time!) the only real thing I have is dizziness (sometimes severe and sometimes just feeling lightheaded) and being extremely tired (but I guess working full time and caring for 2 kids will do that to you!).
> I ve been very worried these last few days as my hcg went from 836 at 18 dpo to 5810 at 22dpo. This is way too fast so I keep worrying about a molar pg and google isn't helping :( going for an u/s on Thursday and I know I ll drive myself crazy by then.
> 
> Anyway, get down to bding hun, really hope you catch that eggy this cycle! I ll be stalking!

I think hcg goes up at different rates for everyone try nt t panic hun & stay away frm google lol i knw mine are usually high quick too & for me i get hyperemesis so severely sick & it's nt been proven but thy thnk high hcg cn also attribute to it anyway sure everything will come bk fine at ur us. Bedding marathon has begun for me & i'm so ready to just be in the 2ww. 2/3 more days until i get a positiv opk yet x


----------



## 2moms2be

Back again! Hoping I'll be able to turn this post green, finally... :thumbup: O day was yesterday, CD15, 03/19! We got donations on CD11, CD13, and CD14, so our timing was beautiful. FX!

*1DPO:* Nice temp spike. Little bit of sticky CM. Feeling normal!
*2DPO:* Temp a little higher. Feeling normal, though my breasts are a little tender? That's super weird for this point in my cycle. Maybe it's the Vitex. Little bit of CM, difficult to tell consistency.
*3DPO:* Got my FF crosshairs today... temp a little lower than yesterday. Looking like last month's stair-step pattern. Boobs still tender, like they're bruised or something. Mostly nipples. Not a constant ache, but tender to the touch. Yuck. Gums bled a little this afternoon. These are common PMS things for me, but they usually happen a lot later.
*4DPO:* Huuuuge temp spike today. Nipples still tender/sensitive but maybe not as bad? Some sticky CM, not much. Gums bled a tiny bit.
*5DPO:* Temp down a little. Nipples super tender/sensitive STILL. Had weird abdominal twinges last night, and twice randomly today, mostly on the right side. Little bit of creamy/sticky CM?
*6DPO:* Temp took a big dive. Nipples still really tender and sensitive, and the sides of my boobs are starting to hurt, too. Vivid dreams last night. Some CM, difficult to tell consistency. Creamy-ish?
*7DPO:* Temp way back up. Same issues with nipples/boobs, boobs feeling a bit heavier, too. Definitely bigger & swollen. Vivid dreams last night. Some more little bits of CM, creamy/sticky-ish, like before. Looking like typical PMS. Not too hopeful. Cervix is firm, medium/high, closed.
*8DPO:* Temp a little lower, still way above coverline. Boobs worse... sore, random shooting pains in the left, swollen, definitely PMS-boobs. Little bit of the same type of CM. Cervix still firm, medium/high... feels a little open maybe? I have a hard time telling. Was expecting to start spotting today (been starting at 8DPO last two cycles), but nothing yet. Since my cervix is kinda open, feel like the spotting will start today or tomorrow. Feeling pretty much out.
*9DPO:* Temp a tinge lower still. Boobs are huge and painful. Vivid dreams and restless sleep last night. So far no spotting. Tested against my better judgement this morning. BFN. Little bit of creamy CM. Cervix feels a little softer today and still kinda open I think? Just waiting for the spotting to start at this point.
*10DPO:* Temp up a little. Boobs still huge, still sore. Cervix feels firmer again and I think maybe closed again? I have such a hard time telling. No obvious CM, but I felt really... wet at one point, thought AF showed up, but nothing?? Not even anything on my undies. Weird. Still no spotting.
*11DPO:* Temp up a little more. Same situation with boobs. And that thing where I felt all wet/thought AF arrived happened again, twice. Weird. No spotting. Cervix feels medium-ish and maybe closed? Not sure. Tiny sore throat before bed, only on one side. 
*12DPO:* Temp took a little jump. Same boobs. More wet/is-it-AF stuff this morning... some CM on my undies though. Thin/watery-ish? Keep checking obsessively for spotting, but none yet. Woke with the weird feeling in my throat, but it's gone now. Funny hot/tingly feeling in my lower abdomen before I got out of bed, but that's gone now, too. I was half asleep so might have been my imagination, lol.


----------



## Geo2

So interesting reading all your symptoms, Ive decided to share mine, hope it helps 
TTC for the first time, so excited! although had 2 unplanned - 1 very successful pregnancy (daughter now 3 years) in 2010. Had copper IUD fitted last August and had removed in first week of this year as we decided to TTC. Been tracking cycles the last 2 months. I have very regular 25- 26 day cycles.
I didn't use OPK, estimated O date (going by my diary and CM) Between 15th - 17th march. But going with 16th just to be fair.
1dpo - CM watery, nothing apart from that. things smell a bit different?
2dpo- caught a cold, very tired, v wet watery CM
3dpo - strange cramping on and off, as bad as a period, almost expecting it when going to toilet but instead v wet watery CM (not sure if having sex affects this, but have been everyday since last early last week and lying down afterwards, making sure the sperm got the best chance haha!). Apart from that feeling more hungry, like a have to eat more regularly than usual and slightly sicky feeling when stomach not full. Gas and wind in the evening.
4DPO - extreme fatigue, still got common cold. Cramping rather uncomfortable, on and off. Feeling hot and sweaty (could be down the cold that Ive caught). CM still watery but a but whiter like lotion).

will keep you updated!


----------



## chistiana

Keeping everything xed for you mom2sam, let the fun begin!


----------



## RedRose19

I feel like this 2ww is going so slow:(


----------



## Renaendel

Seriously slow. I wish I could know now :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed on the crawling tww. I want to get to next week where 'symptoms' may mean a little more. I haven't posted my symptoms yet this week b/c there's really nothing to report!


----------



## RedRose19

Renaendel said:


> Seriously slow. I wish I could know now :(

Im the same! I wish I could just fast forward at least 4 to 6 days


----------



## lauraloo24

Totally agree, going so slow :( Am new to this and also cycles all over the place and no idea when i ovulated so have been taking tests but am sure its way too early so trying not to get discouraged x


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> 1 dpo nothing
> 2-3dpo sore nipples
> 4-5dpo twinges, a few minor cramps wave of nausea 5dpo
> 6dpo needing to pee alot, yellow creamy cm, intense af like cramps!
> 7dpo cramps, and sore/sensitive nipples!

8dpo I got a really sharp pain in my left side, followed by intense af like cramping, lots of wet cm thought id wet myself! Sensitive nipples!
9dpo bfn :( feel like ive a cold, sore head, neck and throat, stuffy nose, cramps and sensitive nipples!


----------



## Wish2BMom

How's everyone doing today?
4dpo here - acne, overnight headaches and creamy cm are all things I have now and don't normally have. Hopefully good signs but still too early, I know! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey everyone,

thought id join in on this thread.

1DPO- tiredness, ewcm, Pulling/Pinching in abdomen
2DPO - tiredness again 
3DPO - Tiredness, feeling nauseas, random sneezing.
4DPO - not feelin as bad on tiredness today, little heartburn and a few twinges in abdomen and bbs, more random sneezing. Hopefully my egg is on its journey to implant now hehe 
5DPO - still sneezing for no reason, bad af cramps and woke up feeling hot.
6DPO - lots of heart burn doesn't wanna go away today lol, light pain in abdomen. Finally made it to the first day of possible implantation wohoo fingers crossed. *update* I suddenly went hot and felt sick wen I just changed my dogs bandage on her leg, I actually thought I might be sick, tender/sensitive bbs and not sure if I'm imagining them getting bigger.
7DPO - not felt anything much today, abit light headed and had a dream after goin back to sleep after taking my temp and I'm not a dreamer.
8DPO - Temp dip today so waiting to see what happens with it tomorrow, AF pains that lasted only about 10minutes - very odd if you ask me, a little heartburn and bbs feel like theres a little pain going through them. Also before i cough and i got a pain at the bottom right side of my stomach.
9DPO- temp only went up slightly after my dip, nothing much else to report.
10DPO- headache ( this is a very rare thing for me) and I had a hot flash. Temp had a big rise today and reached its highest In my cycle. I had a little backache earlier too. Also felt a weird pulling like sensation while in the bath down below.
11Dpo feelin slight nausea, had a weird pain right in the middle down below, slight headache, gassy and dull cramps. 

i will update this as days go by, AF due 31st or the 1st. :baby:

Af came late, showed up on the 5th.


----------



## Mom2sam

Finally in the 2ww! Second cycle trying so here we go, followed smep again & used preseed through fertile week, also takin pregnacare & had more ewcm this cycle. Will update as i go along 

1dpo- ewcm, had ovulation pain 2 day ago & stil something going on thr but not as much nw. Dioearreah (dunno of it's something i'v eaten tho) update for evening of 1dpo ok diorreah was something i'd eaten lol nothing else apart from feeling tired

2dpo-not much apart frm creamy cm today but could just be left overs frm last night lol nothing else to report apart from headaches & feeling very emotional

3dpo- twinges on left side, still got the headache just taken painkillers

4dpo- tired & still abit of a headache. Twinges, feel a cold coming on just feel unwell

5dpo- woke up with runny nose but gone through afternoon stil feel unwell tho like u do before a u get a cold. Headache, achey body, getting on & off cramps today, feel tired, super thirsty also sneezy & wen i sneeze i gt a sharp pain in abdomen. (All ths might just be me getting poorly we'l see)
Snot type cm thn turned creamy


----------



## RandaPanda

I told myself I wouldn't succumb to it this month, but here I am at 8dpo symptom spotting like nobody's business :haha:

Last month, I totally thought I was pregnant because I had some symptoms that would be typical of it (but in retrospect, also similar to before AF). This month, I'm having some weird and completely different symptoms, so who knows! Sorry these aren't by DPO, but here's what I've had so far:

1. super noticeable veins on my hips and some across my larger than normal bbs (but not much tenderness at all...)
2. craving cheese and chocolate ALL THE TIME :haha:
3. Waking up covered in sweat the past few nights
4. twinges and cramping near ovaries, and lower pelvic aching for the past several days
5. random hiccups and almost burps
6. diarrhea (sorry for TMI)
7. dizziness

I really don't want to get my hopes up this month, but it's so hard not to! I know you ladies get me :hugs:


----------



## RandaPanda

Oh, and I know it's too early to get "pregnancy brain" but for everyone's amusement, I'll share that yesterday, I went to make my daily protein shake, put all the ingredients in, and turned on the blender...I just happened to forget the lid :haha: DH was pretty alarmed by my shrieks...and the huge mess I made in the kitchen! Seriously, how did I manage that one!? :shrug:


----------



## preg_pilot

3-6DPO: Pressure in lower belly, slight cramps, sleepy and lightheaded, peeing more thanusual. Feel a lump on my belly when I lie on my stomach. Craving for boiled salted caviar.
7DPO: Same as above, plus slightly twinging boobs.
8DPO: Craving for spare ribs. I´ve always hated those as I can´t stand the fat around the meat... Also craving Nougat, which I´ve hated since I got pregnant with #1.
Getting very bloated, and though I am controlling my diet as well as I have for the last 8 months, stopped losing weight completely.
9DPO: Queasy and Bloated. Started lactating again today...? 
10DPO: Still feel very pregnant. Symptoms are subsiding a bit though. Pressure is a little less, still dead tired though. Back hurts a bit, headache. I just feel like there should be a little bean (or beans) in there.
Tired, headache, back ache, pressure in my lower belly, thirsty, peeing a lot, lactating. 
Still feel grounded, still feel pregnant.
11DPO: Vivid Dreams in the night. Woke up twice with sleep paralysis. I never do that normally.
12DPO: AF like cramps now, slight back ache, very tired.
Headaches now and then, otherwise, nothing much. Little boob twinges maybe. And very vivid dreams.
13DPO: Been having some cramps in the night.
Getting worse, but not as bad as AF cramps yet.
Still really tired, back ache, and a dull ache in my lower belly. Pressure is still there, and the light headedness. Boobs are feeling a little fuller. When I lie on my belly it´s a little uncomfortable.
14DPO: Slight headache, slight back ache. Little stings in my hips and thighs. Sleepy. Craving Nougat.
15-17DPO: Slight back ache, sleepy, pressure in pelvis, minor cramps. Queasy on and off.
18-19DPO: Sleepy, slight back ache. Stuffy nose.
19-20DPO: Slightly less sleepy, slight back ache. Sense of smell is crazy. One day I smell salt everywhere, the other everything smells like... ewww... vomit!
20-22DPO: Getting less sleepy. Back is getting better. Very bloated, but that´s probably from my diet this weekend. Started cramping on 20DPO, still cramping today, not too bad. Not as bad as AF cramps at least.
23-24DPO: Just a little sleepy. Still lactating. Very slight back ache. Nothing else. Just feel pregnant...
25-27DPO: lots of CM now. Pressure in lower belly. Slightly queasy occasionally.
28-30DPO: lots of CM, problem controlling my temper. Still lactating. Nothing else.
31DPO: one drop of bright red blood yesterday. Not sure if it's my uterus or my hemorrhoids bleeding. Cramping today. Not feeling optimistic.
32DPO: No af yet. Feeling pressure again. Had a few minutes today where I was dizzy and queasy, felt like my blood pressure was too low.
33-35DPO: queasy occasionally, pee quite often, pressure in pelvis, sense of smell sensitive, lactating, feel pregnant.
36DPO: Pain near left ovary. (doctor thinks it´s the colon)
37-38DPO: queasy, pressure in belly.

Determined BFN by a doctors visit. My body is on a break, no ovulation around the corner, and only a thin lining. Almost no bleeding when this "period" showed up.


----------



## michmash

I'm posting again on this thread after a while since we just started ttc :) (first time I posted was hoping for a whoopsie :winkwink:)

3dpo: Strong AF like cramps in my abdomen... the pain was radiating to my legs.
4dpo: cramps and tmi... diarrhoea 
5dpo: back pain, cramps, and fatigue. Also was starting to experience some hot flashes during the night
6dpo: HOT flashes galore. Feels like I have a fever but I don't. Sore throat when I woke up but felt better after a while.
7dpo: Woke up with some tenderness in my nipps... and those damn hot flashes still coming and going :/ Also noticed that had to go peepee a lot more than usual during the day...
8dpo: My boobies feel tender to the touch and my nipps are a bit sensitive.. got some back pain (probably cause I've overslept :haha:) Also kinda feels like AF's coming but I think it's a bit early to feel like this since AF's due on April's fool! Hope this could be a good sign!
9dpo: Have some aches and pains in my knees and ankles. Feel a bit of pressure 'down there' and some back pain. Feel tired and a bit bloated but that's it. My breasts don't feel so tender anymore. I'm tempted in testing later on today... heh
This damn tww is taking a toll on me !!

So far so good (I think) Will update thread day by day until I turn my thread green :) I hope...

:dust: to y'all :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

1 dpo nothing
2-3dpo sore nipples
4-5dpo twinges, a few minor cramps wave of nausea 5dpo
6dpo needing to pee alot, yellow creamy cm, intense af like cramps!
7dpo cramps, and sore/sensitive nipples!
8dpo I got a really sharp pain in my left side, followed by intense af like cramping, lots of wet cm thought id wet myself! Sensitive nipples!
9dpo bfn :( feel like ive a cold, sore head, neck and throat, stuffy nose, cramps and sensitive nipples!
10dpo bfn feeling out, depressed, over upset, yellow cm, mood swings, cramps.


----------



## Mom2sam

RandaPanda said:


> I told myself I wouldn't succumb to it this month, but here I am at 8dpo symptom spotting like nobody's business :haha:
> 
> Last month, I totally thought I was pregnant because I had some symptoms that would be typical of it (but in retrospect, also similar to before AF). This month, I'm having some weird and completely different symptoms, so who knows! Sorry these aren't by DPO, but here's what I've had so far:
> 
> 1. super noticeable veins on my hips and some across my larger than normal bbs (but not much tenderness at all...)
> 2. craving cheese and chocolate ALL THE TIME :haha:
> 3. Waking up covered in sweat the past few nights
> 4. twinges and cramping near ovaries, and lower pelvic aching for the past several days
> 5. random hiccups and almost burps
> 6. diarrhea (sorry for TMI)
> 7. dizziness
> 
> I really don't want to get my hopes up this month, but it's so hard not to! I know you ladies get me :hugs:

Thr some good symptoms fx wen will u be testing? X


----------



## Mom2sam

RedRose19 said:


> 1 dpo nothing
> 2-3dpo sore nipples
> 4-5dpo twinges, a few minor cramps wave of nausea 5dpo
> 6dpo needing to pee alot, yellow creamy cm, intense af like cramps!
> 7dpo cramps, and sore/sensitive nipples!
> 8dpo I got a really sharp pain in my left side, followed by intense af like cramping, lots of wet cm thought id wet myself! Sensitive nipples!
> 9dpo bfn :( feel like ive a cold, sore head, neck and throat, stuffy nose, cramps and sensitive nipples!
> 10dpo bfn feeling out, depressed, over upset, yellow cm, mood swings, cramps.

That pain on left side & increased cm were my two symptoms before i got a bfp fx for you x


----------



## Redbean

RandaPanda said:


> Oh, and I know it's too early to get "pregnancy brain" but for everyone's amusement, I'll share that yesterday, I went to make my daily protein shake, put all the ingredients in, and turned on the blender...I just happened to forget the lid :haha: DH was pretty alarmed by my shrieks...and the huge mess I made in the kitchen! Seriously, how did I manage that one!? :shrug:

Maybe it's ov brain, or pg brain, but I believe it entirely. I've been a space cadet this month, my first on Clomid. The hormones are making me very clumsy. Yesterday, I almost cut off my pinky and had to get stitches, and while getting sown up I almost fainted and dry heaved twice. The doctor asked twice if I was pregnant. 

Late AF, I think, but tested two days ago and bfn. I'm thinking the Clomid is to blame.


----------



## RandaPanda

Oh wow, Redbean! I hope you're okay!! Leaving the lid off the blender doesn't compare to almost losing a pinky! What dpo are you on right now? I have been getting faint BFPs, and I felt so spaced out and forgetful on 9dpo. I don't even know how I got through the work day in one piece :haha:


----------



## TTCmarie

Ovulated March 16th

1-4 DPO: nothing out of the ordinary that I noticed, other than being pretty tired, but my husband was out of town the 17-19th, and I never sleep all that great alone. 

5DPO: went out with friends and had a few drinks, really noticed a drop in alcohol tolerance, I had to leave early and go home. 

6 DPO: was overly tired, even after going to sleep at 11:00 the night before, took a 2 hour nap. 

7 DPO: really horny, sorry that's probably TMI, also pretty tired.

8 DPO: Bad smelling gas station made me vomit, I felt nauseous the rest of the day and took the day off from work. felt better that evening, but not 100%

9DPO: headache, exhausted, some cramping and back pain in the morning. Also peeing a lot. Negative Pregnancy Tests :(

10DPO: headache and extremely tired, didn't have the urge to pee a lot and another negative test.... :(


----------



## Geo2

How can I find my post here to update it Please?


----------



## RandaPanda

Geo2 said:


> How can I find my post here to update it Please?

You can just go to User CP, and you should see all your posts, then click the one you want and edit it.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Eww don't know what just happened to me, earlier on today my dog had an accident which meant I had too bandage her leg so I decided to put a fresh one on before bed, as I was finishing it I suddenly felt hot and sick to the point I thought I was actually gonna be sick, 6dpo and I can't help but feel positive


----------



## michmash

RedRose19 said:


> 1 dpo nothing
> 2-3dpo sore nipples
> 4-5dpo twinges, a few minor cramps wave of nausea 5dpo
> 6dpo needing to pee alot, yellow creamy cm, intense af like cramps!
> 7dpo cramps, and sore/sensitive nipples!
> 8dpo I got a really sharp pain in my left side, followed by intense af like cramping, lots of wet cm thought id wet myself! Sensitive nipples!
> 9dpo bfn :( feel like ive a cold, sore head, neck and throat, stuffy nose, cramps and sensitive nipples!
> 10dpo bfn feeling out, depressed, over upset, yellow cm, mood swings, cramps.

Don't feel discouraged hun :hugs: It also happened to me with my first and got a slight positive at 13DPO. That's why I'm not testing early this time.. I hate BFN's


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> 1 dpo nothing
> 2-3dpo sore nipples
> 4-5dpo twinges, a few minor cramps wave of nausea 5dpo
> 6dpo needing to pee alot, yellow creamy cm, intense af like cramps!
> 7dpo cramps, and sore/sensitive nipples!
> 8dpo I got a really sharp pain in my left side, followed by intense af like cramping, lots of wet cm thought id wet myself! Sensitive nipples!
> 9dpo bfn :( feel like ive a cold, sore head, neck and throat, stuffy nose, cramps and sensitive nipples!
> 10dpo bfn feeling out, depressed, over upset, yellow cm, mood swings, cramps.

11 dpo more yellow ewcm, sore nipples, feeling moody and upset. Bfn
12 dpo v crampy no cm, sore nipples, feeling v out im sure af will be here any min, v bloated! Bfn :cry:


----------



## michmash

michmash said:


> I'm posting again on this thread after a while since we just started ttc :) (first time I posted was hoping for a whoopsie :winkwink:)
> 
> 3dpo: Strong AF like cramps in my abdomen... the pain was radiating to my legs.
> 4dpo: cramps and tmi... diarrhoea
> 5dpo: back pain, cramps, and fatigue. Also was starting to experience some hot flashes during the night
> 6dpo: HOT flashes galore. Feels like I have a fever but I don't. Sore throat when I woke up but felt better after a while.
> 7dpo: Woke up with some tenderness in my nipps... and those damn hot flashes still coming and going :/ Also noticed that had to go peepee a lot more than usual during the day...
> 8dpo: My boobies feel tender to the touch and my nipps are a bit sensitive.. got some back pain (probably cause I've overslept :haha:) Also kinda feels like AF's coming but I think it's a bit early to feel like this since AF's due on April's fool! Hope this could be a good sign!
> 
> This damn tww is taking a toll on me !!
> 
> So far so good (I think) Will update thread day by day until I turn my thread green :) I hope...
> 
> :dust: to y'all :hugs:

Do you girls think these symptoms look promising? Didn't want to get my hopes up but can't help myself. I'm trying so hard not to test today! Have 5 more days till 13dpo!


----------



## Mom2sam

Michmash thy do sound promising fx crossed for u. But only way to really knw would be to test i dont thnk i could ever hold out til 13/14dpo lol x


----------



## chistiana

Michmash.. They certainly sound promising..this was my first cycle actually having symptoms worth noting (even with previous pg i rarely got any symptoms) but hotflashes and backpain were definitely there. I still have both! Fxed! And ps: i am an early poas addict but tested bfn at 9dpo and bfn at 12 dpo so if you can hold until after that well koodos to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah - I have a hard time saying that symptoms sound promising or not b/c they ALL sound promising!! the ones I would pay most attention to are the early fatigue, nausea and veiny boobs - all of which I don't have, but I guess I can't special order my symptoms. I've had different 'symptoms' this tww, but today I feel like I could start spotting at any min (expecting AF on Sat). :(
here are my symptoms - I haven't posted my list yet:

1dpo - got a heart palpitation (I get them every now and then), frozen to the bone, diarrhea (but think I ate undercooked chicken at dinner), acne on chin, wet cm
2dpo - still diarrhea (still from chicken?), zero interest in coffee, GASSY, headache at night, creamy cm
3dpo - headache still when I woke up, more new acne, creamy cm
4dpo - another headache, one more zit..., creamy cm
5dpo - nothing to note, creamy cm
6dpo - slightly crampy, creamy cm
7dpo - slightly sore bbs, hot sleep, loose BM, cm is very scant - not sure how to categorize it when there's so little!
8dpo - so far, back and bbs are very sore but that's it!!

temp spike on 1dpo, fell 6dpo and have been climbing .1/day since - not a huge rebound spike 

whatcha think?:shrug:


----------



## Frankenforce

Okay, let me start off by saying you won't know you're pregnant until you miss your period. I say this because I was one who was obsessed with TTC. SO OBSESSED. I researched and looked at forums constantly and the first 4 months I seriously thought I had every symptom I read.

When I got my BFP 2 days ago. I had. No. Idea. None! I had a few hints that maybe but I figured nah and made up other excuses as to why I felt that why. Here we go:

I'm not sure when I ovulated to tell you the truth. I stopped tracking 2 months ago. I wanted to post to tell you to relax and let it be what it is and when it happens you will least expect it and be so so happy!!

I knew I ovulated though because I felt paid and had a little bit of EWCM. Around 3/8

So after that this is what I felt:

Nothing. At. All. 

Until about 4/5 days before my period I had implantation bleeding. It was one pink drop on my toilet paper. Then my abdomen hurt when I walked all night. The next day I had 2 spots of brown. That was all. I figured it was my cycle being weird really.

Then on Sunday 3/23 I went on a date with my husband and the whole entire day I was falling asleep. It was bad.

But I figured since I had woke up at 3 am EVERY night that was why!

On 3/24 I was supposed to see AF and when she didn't show in the morning like she always does I was tempted to get a test at the grocery store, so I did

I figured eh. It will probably be negative and I'm just going to be a little late. As soon as I peed on that thing it came up positive!!!

DONT LOSE HOPE! XOXOXO &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128156;[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## babers

Well I would like to join too!!! 

1 dpo lots of snotty, yellow cm. Lots!!
2 dpo still have the slimy, light yellow cm. I usually dry up after ovulation.
3 dpo still some yellow cm. slight back ache. runny nose, sneezing. diarrhea.
4 dpo lower back pain and migraine headache all day. sore throat, runny nose sneezing. constipated
5 dpo lower back pain, small cramping. sneezing. huge temp increase. nipple soreness on and off. constipated
6 dpo really bad lower back pain to the left. radiates down my left butt cheek, almost feels sore. temp is still up, same as yesterday. nipple soreness on and off.
7 dpo woke up with stuffy nose. back pain has lessened, now it almost feels up higher today like kidney pain on the left. really sensitive tooth this evening, don't know if that is a sign or not but it is just out of the blue so thougth I would mention it. Feeling very cold all day which is always a symptom for me. Peeing like crazy. Diarrhea. of course I tested like an idiot and it was a bfn, shocker!!
8 dpo still lower back ache and upper kidney pain. Diarrhea still. Sneezing. Swollen, low cervix. Cold feet. Tender, tingly nipples.


----------



## lauraloo24

lauraloo24 said:


> Hi everyone! Popping over from WTT.. DH and I werent planning on TTC officially for another couple of months. Since coming off the pill in September my cycle has been all over the place - shortest 23 days and longest 28.
> 
> Anyway this month I am getting a lot of strange symptoms I've never noticed in previous months. Just wanted to get them all down in writing so can compare in future months if i dont get a BFP.
> 
> Due to strange cycle I have no idea when I O'd....
> 
> First thing I noticed - a sort of stitch type pain in my lower left hand side - wasnt painful, just noticeable and stuck around for a couple of days, coming and going. Never had this in previous months.
> 
> Other symptoms over past few days:
> 
> I swear my boobs have got bigger, a shirt i wore a couple of weeks ago i'm having to wear with a couple of buttons undone as its too stretched over my chest. They arent tender as such but i've had a few shooting pains.
> 
> Waves of mild nausea, throughout the day.
> 
> Very light headed at times, two nights ago I actually had to lie down it felt that bad.
> 
> Feel more tired than usual and very spaced out.
> 
> Increased discharge a few days ago.
> 
> Lower abdomen feels taut and somewhat bloated.
> 
> Getting a few cramps like ones i usually get on day AF is due, but it wont be due for at least another week.
> 
> Yesterday i experienced some shooting/stabbing pains in my middle, when i was bending over.
> 
> Slight headaches throughout the day.
> 
> I think I look really pale and washed out.
> 
> I think thats everything at the moment. Baby dust to everyone xx
> 
> 21/03/14 - Time to update: Symptoms seem to have decreased. Noticed when I have got out of the bath this week, each time I have felt so dizzy I have had to go and lie down. Also breasts feel tender and bruised when i apply light pressure to the sides but nothing on the front/nipples. Sort of losing hope even though I know I'm not out yet!

Now at 13dpo or thereabouts. For last two days have had backache and niggly feeling in stomach like AF on her way! also feeling v damp down there and keep rushing to loo but nothing . Very strange for me as normally get these symptoms when she's already arrived. Boobs v tender too. Will be testing soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

when are you testing lauraloo?


----------



## lauraloo24

Wish2BMom said:


> when are you testing lauraloo?

Have tested today and BFN. But seeing as not too sure when I ovulated, and cycle a bit all over the place, I'm not declaring myself out till AF. By Monday i would think i should get a BFP if i'm pregnant! Think i will probably test daily between now and then!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just tested too - BFN here as well. And I probably won't test again until at least Sunday night. I'm pretty sure I'm out, though.
FX'ed for you!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sorry to hear u both got bfn :( hope it's just too early for u both


----------



## michmash

I'm posting again on this thread after a while since we just started ttc :) (first time I posted was hoping for a whoopsie :winkwink:)

3dpo: Strong AF like cramps in my abdomen... the pain was radiating to my legs.
4dpo: cramps and tmi... diarrhoea 
5dpo: back pain, cramps, and fatigue. Also was starting to experience some hot flashes during the night
6dpo: HOT flashes galore. Feels like I have a fever but I don't. Sore throat when I woke up but felt better after a while.
7dpo: Woke up with some tenderness in my nipps... and those damn hot flashes still coming and going :/ Also noticed that had to go peepee a lot more than usual during the day...
8dpo: My boobies feel tender to the touch and my nipps are a bit sensitive.. got some back pain (probably cause I've overslept :haha:) Also kinda feels like AF's coming but I think it's a bit early to feel like this since AF's due on April's fool! Hope this could be a good sign!
9dpo: Have some aches and pains in my knees and ankles. Feel a bit of pressure 'down there' and some back pain. Feel tired and a bit bloated but that's it. My breasts don't feel so tender anymore. Metallic taste later in the day. I'm tempted in testing later on today... heh - tested after work c. 17:00 and it was bfn.. waiting till 13dpo to test again
10dpo: Some aches and pains here and there, stuffy nose and sore throat early in the morning, got better later on. Breasts feel heavy but not tender. I don't know but I have that feeling.. where you kinda know you're pregnant.. we'll see fx'ed
Later in the evening breasts feel super heavy and a bit sensitive :)
11dpo: Breasts still feel heavy and woke up with some aches in my lower back and abdomen. Also, I miraculously woke up early (like 6.30am) on a day off!! That's quite unusual for me but I just could stay on that bed no longer... Tested bfn
12dpo: Not much today but my nipples feel hot to the touch and boobies are tender. I woke up feeling hot all over but had no fever. I just feel like I'm super sensitive. Tested in the afternoon and got what looks like a very faint bfp but not sure. testing again tomorrow with fmu.
13dpo. Woke up with bad backache and stuffy nose. Feels like AF is on her way. Boobies still feel tender but not as much. Also noticed that my areola look a bit different, like their circumference is larger? Tested again with fmu at 0300am and test look the same as yesterday. Very faint bfp (I think). Not convinced so I'm waiting till the 4th April to test again. I would be 3 days late hopefully.
14dpo. woke up with bad backache, sore throat and heartburn! Also my period was due today and no sign of it yet! Fx'ed!
So obviously I couldn't wait till this Friday (obviously), and tested yesterday evening (1st April) and got a faint bfp!!! So yeah, I'm not going crazy, the symptoms were actually there! I'm so happy I can't wait to tell the family and my friends!

I also remember now that on the 6dpo I got my nails done and the technician asked me if I was on my period my hands felt like super sensitive... They were in fact getting hot and kinda watery? I was also getting hot flashes so I hope those were early signs cause if not, I'm not so keen to going to the doc to get checked out! lol 

:dust: to y'all :hugs:


----------



## lauraloo24

lauraloo24 said:


> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Popping over from WTT.. DH and I werent planning on TTC officially for another couple of months. Since coming off the pill in September my cycle has been all over the place - shortest 23 days and longest 28.
> 
> Anyway this month I am getting a lot of strange symptoms I've never noticed in previous months. Just wanted to get them all down in writing so can compare in future months if i dont get a BFP.
> 
> Due to strange cycle I have no idea when I O'd....
> 
> First thing I noticed - a sort of stitch type pain in my lower left hand side - wasnt painful, just noticeable and stuck around for a couple of days, coming and going. Never had this in previous months.
> 
> Other symptoms over past few days:
> 
> I swear my boobs have got bigger, a shirt i wore a couple of weeks ago i'm having to wear with a couple of buttons undone as its too stretched over my chest. They arent tender as such but i've had a few shooting pains.
> 
> Waves of mild nausea, throughout the day.
> 
> Very light headed at times, two nights ago I actually had to lie down it felt that bad.
> 
> Feel more tired than usual and very spaced out.
> 
> Increased discharge a few days ago.
> 
> Lower abdomen feels taut and somewhat bloated.
> 
> Getting a few cramps like ones i usually get on day AF is due, but it wont be due for at least another week.
> 
> Yesterday i experienced some shooting/stabbing pains in my middle, when i was bending over.
> 
> Slight headaches throughout the day.
> 
> I think I look really pale and washed out.
> 
> I think thats everything at the moment. Baby dust to everyone xx
> 
> 21/03/14 - Time to update: Symptoms seem to have decreased. Noticed when I have got out of the bath this week, each time I have felt so dizzy I have had to go and lie down. Also breasts feel tender and bruised when i apply light pressure to the sides but nothing on the front/nipples. Sort of losing hope even though I know I'm not out yet!
> 
> Now at 13dpo or thereabouts. For last two days have had backache and niggly feeling in stomach like AF on her way! also feeling v damp down there and keep rushing to loo but nothing . Very strange for me as normally get these symptoms when she's already arrived. Boobs v tender too. Will be testing soon!Click to expand...



Bah, the witch got me! Think as it was the first month we could have had a whoops I was just super aware of every twinge - wishful thinking! Could still be my body adjusting after coming off the pill though, as this AF seems different to previous, more painful just like they used to be before going on the pill. Not too worried though, got another month to lose a bit more weight and going to temp and take OPK's so I have a better idea of when I ovulate. I think i've got a 26 day cycle on average with 14 day luteal phase but need to be sure x


----------



## Bettyt63

Thought I would post in here again as I'm having such strong symptoms even though we have only DTD once this cycle on CD16, so who knows!!!! Maybe a miracle :)

3DPO creamy CM and AF type cramps
4DPO dull pains in lower abdomen, creamy cm
5DPO big clumps of creamy CM (sorry tmi!!!)
6DPO creamy CM, break out on face/neck, dull aches in abdomen
7DPO creamy CM, dull pains in lower abdomen
8DPO stabbing/shooting pains up my vg (sorry tmi!!!) only last a few seconds each time enough to make me wince.
9DPO (today!!!) lower back ache, bloated, CM is dry and sticky, quite emotional. Rubbish taste in my mouth.
10DPO creamy CM, dull aches in back. Hot sweats in the night
11DPO creamy CM, tingly nipples. tested, BFN
12DPO slightly tender bbs, creamy CM.
13DPO bbs more tender, creamy CM.
14DPO AF arrived :(


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 1 dpo nothing
> 2-3dpo sore nipples
> 4-5dpo twinges, a few minor cramps wave of nausea 5dpo
> 6dpo needing to pee alot, yellow creamy cm, intense af like cramps!
> 7dpo cramps, and sore/sensitive nipples!
> 8dpo I got a really sharp pain in my left side, followed by intense af like cramping, lots of wet cm thought id wet myself! Sensitive nipples!
> 9dpo bfn :( feel like ive a cold, sore head, neck and throat, stuffy nose, cramps and sensitive nipples!
> 10dpo bfn feeling out, depressed, over upset, yellow cm, mood swings, cramps.
> 
> 11 dpo more yellow ewcm, sore nipples, feeling moody and upset. Bfn
> 12 dpo v crampy no cm, sore nipples, feeling v out im sure af will be here any min, v bloated! Bfn :cry:Click to expand...



Af showed yesterday but its ok im happy I had a regular cycle and I ovulated! Im happy, this cycle is gonna be relaxed and about loosing some weight :)


----------



## michmash

michmash said:


> I'm posting again on this thread after a while since we just started ttc :) (first time I posted was hoping for a whoopsie :winkwink:)
> 
> 3dpo: Strong AF like cramps in my abdomen... the pain was radiating to my legs.
> 4dpo: cramps and tmi... diarrhoea
> 5dpo: back pain, cramps, and fatigue. Also was starting to experience some hot flashes during the night
> 6dpo: HOT flashes galore. Feels like I have a fever but I don't. Sore throat when I woke up but felt better after a while.
> 7dpo: Woke up with some tenderness in my nipps... and those damn hot flashes still coming and going :/ Also noticed that had to go peepee a lot more than usual during the day...
> 8dpo: My boobies feel tender to the touch and my nipps are a bit sensitive.. got some back pain (probably cause I've overslept :haha:) Also kinda feels like AF's coming but I think it's a bit early to feel like this since AF's due on April's fool! Hope this could be a good sign!
> 9dpo: Have some aches and pains in my knees and ankles. Feel a bit of pressure 'down there' and some back pain. Feel tired and a bit bloated but that's it. My breasts don't feel so tender anymore. Metallic taste later in the day. I'm tempted in testing later on today... heh - tested after work c. 17:00 and it was bfn.. waiting till 13dpo to test again
> 10dpo: Some aches and pains here and there, stuffy nose and sore throat early in the morning, got better later on. Breasts feel heavy but not tender. I don't know but I have that feeling.. where you kinda know you're pregnant.. we'll see fx'ed
> Later in the evening breasts feel super heavy and a bit sensitive :)
> 11dpo: Breasts still feel heavy and woke up with some aches in my lower back and abdomen. Also, I miraculously woke up early (like 6.30am) on a day off!! That's quite unusual for me but I just could stay on that bed no longer...
> 
> I also remember now that on the 6dpo I got my nails done and the technician asked me if I was on my period cause my hands felt like super sensitive... They were in fact getting hot and kinda watery? I was also getting hot flashes so I hope those were early signs cause if not, I'm not so keen in going to the doc to get checked out! lol
> 
> This damn tww is taking a toll on me !!
> 
> So far so good (I think) Will update thread day by day until I turn my thread green :) I hope...
> 
> :dust: to y'all :hugs:

I tested again at 11dpo with fmu and got yet another bfn :cry: feeling a bit discouraged but hoping it was just still a bit early... I will probably test again at 13dpo or wait it out. we'll see... heh

I was just browsing my old posts and threads and it appears that with my first pregnancy I had the same issues. I waited till 3 days after a missed period to get a bfp! I sure hope this time would be the same fx'ed!


----------



## michmash

I just had a very sudden stabbing like pain in my lower left abdomen and lasted almost a minute or so... had to lay down! I'm at CD26/11DPO. Could this mean something? I never experienced such sudden pain (kinda when I was in labour).. Is this a bad sign or a good sign? HELP!


----------



## nerdybird

1-3 dpo: constipated

4 dpo: horrible gas! Extremely tired. Still constipated.

5 dpo: Still gassy. Still constipated.

6 dpo: Constipated. Still. And yes, I have been getting enough water and fiber. 

7 dpo: Still constipated and my boobs are hurting a little. (Having sore boobs is a normal PMS symptom for me.)

8 dpo: Boobs hurt much worse. Went to used the bathroom and found a big white boogery glob of cm in my underwear. Constipated until I had a bout of cramping/diarrhea with no apparent cause. It only lasted about an hour. (I'm hoping there's some off chance that it could be implantation cramping.) Then I got ravenously hungry for Mexican food and ate so much it didn't make sense. I never even got full and had to cut myself off once it started getting too ridiculous.

9 dpo: Woke up and boobs were less sore than yesterday but started hurting worse as the day progressed. 

This is my first time ttc and I'm trying to remain optimistic while not getting my hopes up.

EDIT:

10 dpo: Boobs still sore, still constipated. Thought it would be too early to test, but I did anyways to ease my mind so I can stop obsessing. BFP!!!!! I can't believe it! I haven't even told my partner yet because he's still at work. That line was DARK too!


----------



## nerdybird

Um, I tried changing the color on that post, but I don't think it worked.


----------



## Merrier12

1 DPO: Tender breasts. I also spotted once when I wiped. (blood from ovulation the previous day?!)

2DPO-3DPO: tender breasts and temp was elevated to normal post-ovulation temps. (97.58-97.62)

4DPO: Tearful.

5DPO: tender breasts

6DPO: cramps/twinges. headache. neck and face breakout. temp was 98.04 (I THINK I IMPLANTED THIS DAY!)

7DPO: big glob of lotiony cervical mucus! (TMI!) and had cramps/twinges. I actually was very irritable! I would have SWORN AF was coming early!!

8DPO: more lotiony cervical mucus. heartburn. cramps/twinges. tender breasts. I slept 13 HOURS!

9DPO: Temperature spiked to 98.44. Cramps/twinges. 

10DPO: Slept for 14 hours! I knew something was up because I slept so LATE before my night shift! So, I took a test and it was BFP! (faint line!!)

_Things I did differently: I used preseed twice during TTC week. I ate healthy and we BDed 5 straight days during fertile time!!_


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats merrier. 

Did you get ur bfp nerdy?


----------



## caz_hills

Congrats!


----------



## sunshine85

Don't have the patience to write what I felt each day so I will give the overall lol...

:af: was March 11th-15th and :sex: every other day since it ended. I am now 5DPO and feel twinges in my abdomen, pain in my knees/feet, gassy, craving french fries. But NO nausea, no sore boobs or anything. Hate that AF symptoms are so similiar to preggo symptoms. Now the TWW..sigh.

:dust: to all you lovely ladies xo


----------



## confuzion

I tried to do this last month. But went away during my tww and didn't get a chance. I actually did get a BFP but my tests started to fade. BFN by 17 DPO and started bleeding at 18 DPO. So very early loss. Anyway, we'll see what happens this cycle. 

*1-2 DPO* - not much so far. Lotiony CM. I get this every tww (I look out for this to make sure I ovulated!)

*3 DPO* - pretty much nothing. Still some creamy CM.

*4 DPO* - More creamy CM (lots and lots). My temp rose by 0.3 degrees.

*5 DPO* - Yet even more creamy CM. My temp rose again by another 0.2 degrees but I suspect it will go a little down tomorrow. And had some cramps this morning. Though pretty sure they were intestinal.

*6 DPO* - again, creamy CM :wacko:. Temp surprisingly went up by another 0.1 degree. I imagine it won't go higher than this. We'll see if it goes down tomorrow. Super bloated and gassy. But sure that's brought on by the bean salad I had yesterday :haha:. Feeling dull aches in my left side. Most likely intestinal or in my head. Oh and took a test today. BFN of course. Way too early. It was to get the urge out of my system. 

*7 DPO* - Creamy CM. Had to change my underwear because of it :wacko:. My temp actually went down a little today. But it's still way above the cover. Feeling tired (though I did wake up earlier than usual, and was on my feet most of the day). I have a weird nervous butterfly feeling/ anxiety. Headaches (might be from lack of sleep). Took a test with FMU, but the results were inconclusive (smeared--just looked wrong). Took another test later on on the afternoon. BFN at first glance. Looked like a super-squinter upon further examination. Not sure though. Plus it's early.

*8 DPO* - Vivid dream last night. Gassy. Tired. Cranky. Nipples sticking out a little more? Tested and it was a BFN. CM is not as abundant. But is creamy and a little watery when it shows up. Starting to feel out. 

*9 DPO* - Temp dropped today by 0.4 degrees! Thought for sure I was out. CM watery. Dull aches in my left side. Decent squinter line on a test gave me some hope back. Now looking forward to testing tomorrow and hoping it's the start of a BFP.

*10-11 DPO* - Temperatures super wonky. Sure now that my chemical last month has royally F'ed up my hormones this cycle. Creamy CM gone. Just watery now. BFNs on Answer brand tests. Just waiting for AF now. Will change this post to red even though AF hasn't shown up yet because I'm sure that I'm out.

Chart is in the spoilers in my sig. If anyone is curious.


----------



## Gem26

Since I dont have regular periods and don't know if/when ovulation took place I'll use days.

Day-1 Jeans got tighter, thought i'd put on weight.
Day 2- started peeing a lot
Day 3 - Obsessed over thoughts of preg, took test BFN.
Day 4 - Backache, AF type Cramps tired
Day 5- Backache, AF type cramps, Headache when woke up. tired
Day 6- Creamy cm, nothing like ive had before. very tired
Day 7- Cervix feels low. very tired
Day 8- went docs, tested bfn :(
Day 9- Kept getting cramps backache and my excezma has got worse
Day 10- cramps stopped mostly backache, tested with FRER, BFN :(


----------



## confuzion

Bumping this thread so that it's easier to find.


----------



## Dreambaby69

bump


----------



## Venus13

Confuzion, I have same symptoms but only 7 DPO, good luck !


----------



## bdb84

I'll give this a go, although I'm unsure if I'm 3 or 4 days dpo. I'm going to go with 3 to be safe.

1-2 dpo- twinges in right ovary, cramps, stretchy CM, congestion.
3 dpo- wet CM, lots of pulling/pinching in right ovary, congestion.
4-6 dpo- thick CM (but not a whole of it), slight cramps, gas, congestion, sensitive nipples.
7 dpo- thick (but not plentiful) CM, gas, bloat, congestion.
8 dpo- less CM, but awfully thick, gas, bloat, tingly breasts.
9 dpo- woke up to watery & lotion-y CM (after a very vivid pregnancy dream), tingly breasts, bloat.
10 dpo- a bit drier, tingly breasts, constantly "feeling" wet even though there is nothing there. Very faint shadows on my Wondfos but I'm nervous they are just evaps.

Well, this particular cycle was a dud. Thankfully I've accepted it readily and am eager to get started on this new cycle.


----------



## confuzion

good luck bdb84!


----------



## Wtbam

So it appears I actually did ovulate because this morning I got a BFP on a CB digital! (Stick bean, stick!!!)

1DPO - 5DPO No symptoms at all (didn't even think I had ovulated), 1DPO cervix rock solid
6- 9 DPO - cramps and sensitive nipples, CM creamy, cervix firm
10 DPO - Tooth ache, cramps and sensitive nipples, very tired (slept a lot of the day!)
11 DPO - Tooth ache, Woke up with hugely sore throat which appeared out of nowhere
12 DPO - Coughing badly/sore throat, *faint BFP on IC's in AM and PM* TMI but hard cramping pain after an orgasm (never felt this pain before). Strange aversion to coffee!! It STANK! Small amount of "snot" like clear discharge when wiping, never seen this sort of discharge before
13 DPO - *BFP on clear blue digital with FMU!* Tooth ache strangely gone, but gums bleeding, more cramping
14DPO - Cervix very hard and low - so hard that is has changed shape to a shape I have never felt before!
14 - 15DPO - on/off nausea, aversion to coffee, another BFP :), on/off cramping, nipples a little sensitive but not hugely! Lack of appetite, not sleeping well for the past 3 nights, as have very bad cough. 
16DPO - tiredness, nausea, nipples sensitive, cough
17DPO - breasts a little sore 

Note: I was supplementing with progesterone from 4DPO onwards.


----------



## mayb_baby

Wtba- Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Wtbam

Thank you so much! Can't quite believe it! I hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## confuzion

congrats wtbam!


----------



## preg_pilot

Congrats. :)


----------



## laura109

1dpo gassy

2dpo indigestion and gassy felt travel sick in car.

3dpo gassy lots of burps

4dpo bloated hungry and gassy.. noticed a thin blue vein near nipple

5dpo bloated hungry lack of energy pooping more

6dpo bloated, middle of nose is swollen.. nose is runny and sneezing odd twinge in lower abdomen, little gassy still.

7dpo bloated feeling a lack of energy. Lower tummy felt crampy for a few mins like a poo cramp but nothing. Pooping more Felt sickly earlier. Keep going hot

8dpo woke up a couple of times in the night hungry. Blood on tissue when i blew my nose this morning. Gassy burps already little bit more wet white sometimes abit like mucus cm. Feel the odd mild cramp and bloated. Feel a little tired

9dpo woke in the night for a wee and felt really tired and sickly for a min when alarm went off. Had a full 8 hours so dont know why. Feel a little wet down there but cramps have stopped. Head feels slightly headachy but not much. Cm had a really stringy thick pale yellow white blob on tissue... bloated!!

10dpo woke up tooth throbbing still tired an a mild headache bfn on cheap test. Very tired and sickly hungry at bedtime. Soon as i ate it went.

11dpo felt sickly hungry at 11.15 had to make dinner. cm is i guess watery on underwear got a beige tinge to it on odd times with lots of watery looking almost like snail trail.

12dpo more red cm looks like af has come 2 days early :-(


----------



## bdb84

wtbam- Congratulations! <3


----------



## CarlyP

Love this idea! Now I can obsess over this thread instead of trawling Google :)

We were WTT but got caught in the moment, I wasn't tracking ovulation, but I use the mydays app on my phone, so when I checked the day after BD, we were 2 days before ovulation, so my DPO days could be a little out depending on when I ovulated. 

1-4 DPO - No symptoms.

5DPO - On/off sharp twinges in both sides, creamy, lotion, shiny CM, pressure feeling in uterus, ridiculous sneezing, tired, achy legs.

6DPO - Sneezing, cramps in uterus and both sides, creamy, shiny, lotion CM, tired, lower backache, toward the end of the day I noticed CM had changed to quite sticky with greenish lumps.

7DPO - Really tired, cramps, loose BM, sticky, stretchy, greenish CM, slight headache, dry CM in the evening.

8DPO - Cramps, loose BM, headache, snotty nose, dry CM, sore bbs.

9DPO - Green lumpy CM, mild headache, runny nose, sneezing, tired, pulling in uterus, twinges in both sides, strong cramps in the evening, shooting pains in vagina, one big blob of green CM like snot in the evening.

10DPO - BFN (FMU), lots of cramping could be due to BD, sharp twinges in both sides, stomach feels empty even though I have eaten well, gassy all week, bra feels tight and constricting, mild headache, achy hips in bed.

11DPO - BFN (FMU), cramps, sniffly, sore hips, constipation, sore bbs and tender nipples.

12DPO - BFN (FMU), cramps, nausea, mild headache, full feeling in stomach, achy bbs, vivid dreams.

13DPO - BFN (FMU), mild headache, mild cramps - more like pulling and tugging, tired, loose BM, sticky greenish CM, one sharp pain in front of pubic bone, cramps in vagina walls, sore bbs and senstive nipples, 2 large veins down right breast, sharp pain on left side of uterus, vivid dreams. *Implantation?!

14DPO - Didn't test, bbs tender, mild-medium headache, small cramps, dizzy, gush of watery CM, heart fluttering. 

15DPO - BFN (FMU), very nauseous, medium headache which lasted all day really dull and sore, sore glands, sore achy hips, sooooo tired, pregnancy dream.

16DPO - BFN (FMU), sore throat/glands, tender bbs, mild headache, awful lower backache, bbs got so sore and sensitive in the evening.

17DPO - Didn't test. Sore and tender bbs (can't even touch them), mild headache, nausea, mild cramps, sticky green/yellow CM.


Will keep you posted!


----------



## Wtbam

Just wanted to add, this was my IC pregnancy test progession through the days when I could first see the line! Hope it helps, I was obsessing so much over whether they looked like BFP's or EVAPS!

From top to bottom, 11DPO, 12DPO (AM), 12DPO (PM), 13DPO FMU

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/Shellieshorses/Mobile%20Uploads/a376406e-03e0-441d-a910-87a9815b4a3d_zpsf1349a9b.jpg


----------



## Cherrysoul

I'll join in TTC after a Loss Cycle 2 after MC. I don't chart etc, so based on my 27 day cycles i am approximately 13DPO going by 29th March(Give or take). Lots of BD that covers early, on time and late O. Abundance of slippery stretchy EWCM the second last time we BD which was 2 days before predicted O date.

These are written as per my app notes :)

1DPO - 0 Symptoms
2DPO - 0 Symptoms
3DPO - 0 Symptoms
4DPO - Teeny tiny bit of pink mixed with CM (I put it down to BD, Way too early for IB unless i ovulated earlier ofc, doubtful, could be from O/shrug), bad headache.
5DPO - Woke at 5am busting for the loo(not normal for me), headache still. Nausea/queasy feeling while eating my regular lunch, didn't finish it. Craving sweet things.
6DPO - Woke at 6:45am Busting to pee, still have a headache. Super stuffy nose upon waking, blew out lots of snot (TMI) Went back to sleep. Heightened sense of smell later today. Craving sweet stuff again. Again mild Nausea on and off.
7DPO - Headache finally gone. Woke at 5 had to pee again, again with the stuffy/snotty/sneezy nose. Can't get enough sweet stuff again(weird).
8DPO - Again woke busting for the loo about 5:15am, feeling hot in bed, strong sense of smell, toilet air freshener smelt like vomit laced with fruit wth?. Nose back to normal. Afternoon popping sensation lower left around pelvis region, probably gas bubbles. Shrug. Super moody today, snapping at everyone and tired(this normally happens 2 days before AF like clockwork?). Again prefer sweets to savory
9DPO - Lower left back 'ache' (more like pulling/tightness) radiating down to left leg.
10 - DPO Tired, gassy, loose BM.
11 - DPO Tight weird lower left back pain again.
12 - DPO Loose BM, got hit with a tired bat at 3pm, had to have a nap. 
13 - DPO (Today) Snotty/congested nose is back, tingles in nipples last night, this morning, only slight. Boobs feel fuller, but this could be an AF sign too. Toilet evening, wiped loads of pale yellow, tinged with pink stetchy cm, like really stretchy. Weird (for me anyway).

Other obs, lots of CM requiring a panty liner, not usual for me, but ever since MC this has been the case, abundance of watery, ewcm and creamy on various days. 

Anyway AF is due in 2 days, so hoping she stays away. :)


----------



## bblues9

Glad I came across this thread. Its a great thread especially for people like me ttc#1 its so much easier to look for real symptoms of others to compare with.

DPO 1: Frequent urination (irrespective of amount of water intake), hungry every 2 hrs
DPO 2: frequent urination, hungry every 2 hrs & bloated, light cramping, back ache, moody
DPO 3: Back ache, frequent urination, mild cramps, hungry and bloated feeling, lightly dizzy, uneasy in abdomin like may be af due, extremely tired and feel really hot from within but no fever.
DPO 4: Back ache, joints ache (legs/hands), hungry but bloated too, sleepy, urge for frequent urination
DPO 5: Tired, back ache, hungry but bloated feeling, sleepy and mild cramps.
Most of the symptoms seemed to decrease by DPO6.
DPO 6: Tired (can relate it to the preggo symptoms, as friends visited home and we were busy with cooking and cleaning almost all day) and hungry.
DPO 7: Sleepy and hungry.


----------



## Cherrysoul

TMI Alert, i just went to the loo and when i wiped i noticed a lot of snot like CM and it was really really stretch between my fingers, ever so slight pink tinge to it as well. But not clear like EWCM. My AF is due in two days, and i can positvely state have never had this type of CM before a period before? It literally looked like snot ?? Any ideas? No itching/burning/bad smell either fyi. Oh and no BD for a week and a bit, so def not semen.


----------



## Wtbam

I don't want to get your hopes up but at 12DPO I had weird discharge when wiping that looked like clear snot. At 13DPO I got a positive on a clearblue digital!


----------



## Cherrysoul

Wtbam said:


> I don't want to get your hopes up but at 12DPO I had weird discharge when wiping that looked like clear snot. At 13DPO I got a positive on a clearblue digital!


Im 12-13 DPO o.0 there is some hope for me yet. Hehe. Thanks for reply x


----------



## wifey2013

So excited to be doing this again after a CP two cycles ago!! I'm only CD2 today but as soon as O comes - I'll be charting (from my honeymoon!!!! WOOOOOO!!!) FX & sticky babydust to all you ladies & big congrats to all those who got to turn their posts green!


----------



## Dreambaby69

I can't believe that I am writing this :happydance: so here goes: 

1-2 dpo nothing

3 dpo sharp twinge on the right side

4dpo thick creamy cm and diarrhea am and pm

5 dpo nothing creamy cm

6 dpo absolutely nothing

7 dpo little creamy cm, mood swing, felt lightheaded twice, sudden hunger and very gassy

8 dpo absolutely nothing creamy cm

9 dpo absolutely nothing questionable squinter on ic

10 dpo serious cramps all day and all night couldn't sleep, ff confirmed chart as triphasic and another squinter on ic and sticky cm

11 dpo (yesterday) another temp spike and cramps continued and :bfp: on frer.

Top is 11dpo and bottom is 12dpo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Frer 12 dpo.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## bdb84

Congratulations, Dreambaby! <3


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats dreambaby


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations Dreambaby! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## honey915

[COLOR

="Lime"]Back here for cycle #4 ttc baby #3

I think today I am 3dpo but not 100% when I ov as I don't temp I just use cm method. So...

1-2 dpo mood swings and irritable lots of cramping headaches and nausea when hungry but I get a lot of nausea anyway so probably unreliable very tired 

3 dpo- some twinges in L side lower abdo some hunger nausea again in the morning and mid morning very very tired needed to go for a wee at 11.30 and 3am once in bed which is very unusual for me I never need to go at night time but not getting hopes up. Woke at 3am with very sore R boob Which is unusual for me also. Boobs have never been sore in pregnancy but I am still breastfeeding baby #2 atm

4-10 dpo sensitive nipples, mild cramps on and off, passing urine a lot but not at night,bloating in and off, very tearful and emotional on and off...



10dpo very tempted to test but then got a streak of reddish blood with discharge hardly any but this happens every month about 4 days before af is due. Af is due on 25th so 6 days to go may wait till af comes or not as hate bfns and I know it's only 4 cycles now but starting to think somethings wrong with me cause I think I'm out and feel disappointed already. Cramps are back today

11dpo cramping on and off 

12dpo cramping on and off

13 dpo lots of cramping feels stronger and on the right side still haven't tested been so good this cycle!! Am just going to wait until af comes or not to consider testing 

Af is due on Friday but my cycles vary from 28 to 30 and usually I would have spotted a bit by now and still no sign fingers are glued crossed!!!!! Going off my head a bit now!!!

14dpo loads of cramping and shooting pains still no sign of af and really tired 
Took a cheap test BIG FAT......... BFP!!!!!! Cannot believe it! I'm made up!,

And scared a bit cause il have 3 babies!! But obviously still early days so taking each day as it comes! 

Good luck ladies xxx[/COLOR]


----------



## lauraloo24

1dpo - Aching/cramping in middle, kind of like AF cramps and kind of like if i'd been doing lots of ab crunches!

2dpo - Further cramping, dull lower back ache.

3dpo - Bloated, tired (had nap), very emotional, more lower back ache and cramping. Sharp pains in back, legs. 

4dpo -Bloated, tired (tho could be down to late night!) back ache and shooting pains.

5dpo - Increased creamy cm, AF type cramps, lightheaded and mildly nauseous at times.

6-7dpo - not much to report. Other than occasional AF style cramps. 

8dpo - woke early hours of morning with lower back ache and cramps like AF arrived, but nothing. POAS and BFN but early. Have been having shooting and stabbing type pains in my boobs most of the day.

9dpo - more shooting pains mainly in right breast. Felt a bit light headed and nauseous in the morning.

10dpo - some sharp pains, completely unlike AF, in the stomach region, and more pains in boobs. Noticed some veins on boobs. Had migraine and nausea before trying to go to sleep, but couldnt get comfy.

11dpo - 12am! Decided to take FRER not expecting anything but second line appeared immediately! Got some cm tinged with brown. 

TMI but another sign is that all week I have had TERRIBLE, REALLY SMELLY gas!


----------



## ValDante

Ooops....wrong thread....


----------



## kimbo85

Hi hope you dont mind if I join? I stopped my pill (mycrogynon) 31st March and had my withdrawel bleed from 2nd April until the 5th, on the 7th I had extreme pain over left ovary, wondering if coming off pill I have ovulated early?? Symptoms after as follows 
8th: spotting constipation tired 
9th spotting, cervix high soft closed and tilted back, af cramps, sore throat, stressed 
10th same as above
11th same
12th same, emotional, bf says boobs are bigger, stabbing pains on right side, very bloated, pee has slight green tint?
13th same as above, nausea in evening 
14th same, nausea on and off

Confused as to when I should test as first cycle off pill, not sure of ovulation but did feel like it on 7th, guess I'll just have to wait and see if af turns up lol
Love this site, I'm obsessed with symptom spotting, tho most of mine are probably due to coming off the pill.
Fingers crossed to all that are trying and congrats to those with bfp :)


----------



## kimbo85

Forgot to add I've had itchy skin.last couple of days, like a heat rash, and today my cervix isn't just high, it's literally vanished lol cm is scarce too, hope it's not just all in.my head or coz of coming off pill?!!


----------



## prettyd

hi ladies! i love this post. its so cool to see the symptoms everyone has experience. anywho, i am CD14. negative OPK test today, but this is my first time ever testing and did it out of curiosity so i dont know. im guess i will ovulate on the 17th or so. i will continue to test for O and will update then. baby dust to you all! :dust:


----------



## kareha

My day of ovulation was between April 10-12
1DPO-Thick mucus. Which I never notice before.
2DPO-Tired.
3DPO-Starving all day and tired.
4DPO-
5DPO-Painful cramping like I'm on my period, which I haven't had in a long time because I've been nursing for a year.
6DPO-Light brownish spot on panties. Then yellow spot. Never had that before.


----------



## bblues9

bblues9 said:


> Glad I came across this thread. Its a great thread especially for people like me ttc#1 its so much easier to look for real symptoms of others to compare with.
> 
> DPO 1: Frequent urination (irrespective of amount of water intake), hungry every 2 hrs
> DPO 2: frequent urination, hungry every 2 hrs & bloated, light cramping, back ache, moody
> DPO 3: Back ache, frequent urination, mild cramps, hungry and bloated feeling, lightly dizzy, uneasy in abdomin like may be af due, extremely tired and feel really hot from within but no fever.
> DPO 4: Back ache, joints ache (legs/hands), hungry but bloated too, sleepy, urge for frequent urination
> DPO 5: Tired, back ache, hungry but bloated feeling, sleepy and mild cramps.
> Most of the symptoms seemed to decrease by DPO6.
> DPO 6: Tired (can relate it to the preggo symptoms, as friends visited home and we were busy with cooking and cleaning almost all day) and hungry.
> DPO 7: Sleepy and hungry.

DPO 8: Had felt intense heart burn in the early hours and had been sleeping a lot more than I usually do, but other than that most of the symptoms were gone..
DPO 9: No symptoms at all.
DPO 10: Tested with fmu and it was BFN. By late evening started to experience mild dizziness & nausea occasionally and also had a metallic taste in mouth.


----------



## MellyH

Okay, this is my third month trying but the first time I'm really confident we've given it a good try, so I want to track my symptoms! Although reading through the last 10 pages or so, everyone gets the same symptoms. :lol:

1-5DPO: No symptoms - well lots of bloating and cramping and constipation and diarrhea, but certainly caused by over-indulging at a gourmet food and wine festival around ovulation. :blush: Cervix low and firm the whole time.
6DPO: (Boot camp in the morning) Irritable and mild nausea at breakfast. One medium stabbing pain lower left, which was preceded by twingy cramps and followed by dull cramps. Come on, implantation!
7DPO: Dull cramps in the morning. Then nothing.
8DPO: Really bad, quite uncomfortable indigestion pain at the top of my abdomen for no reason. Strange! And tiredness, but I hadn't had my cup of tea first thing in the morning so that could be explained. Then a short cramp on the lower right at some point in the afternoon which caught my attention but disappeared quickly. I don't know what's happening in there!
9DPO: Twingy cramps.
10DPO: Twingy cramps. Thought my period might be on its way in the middle of the day - dull cramps and feeling of heaviness and dampness. Nothing though.
11DPO: (Boot camp in the morning) Irritable and tired, but could be from the early start.
12DPO = CD1 :(


----------



## RNTTC2011

So, we have just started TTC #2 and am obsessing over every little symptom and trying to compare to first pregnancy (2 years ago). I was using the forums then and felt it helped so much especially during the TWW. So, I am DPO 10 and yesterday had some :blush: CM that was brownish and not my usual for pre-AF, however, I took a EFM and it was BFN. I had a BFP at 9dpo with my DD. Going a little crazy here :wacko: Really hoping that my body remembers how to do this!! :baby::dohh: So, let the obsessing continue...:coffee:

9dpo: brownish CM, cramps, tender breasts, irritable, moody

10dpo: creamy CM, cramps, tender BB, moody (so far...)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Here i am again, new cycle, new symptoms.

1-3DPO - nothing noticeable but not holding out alot of hope for this cycle as the only day we BD was OV day.

4DPO - Yellow/Green cm

5DPO - Gassy, increased cervical fluid, more yellow/green cm. random sharp pain in stomach

6DPO- Gassy, Headache, increased sence of smell (sure i could smell sick in mackdonalds), tiredness and increased cm.

7DPO - Gassy, dry mouth, diarrhea, tiredness, even when carrying daughter I'm getting out of breath from it. Very unusual.

8DPO - uterus/abdomen area feels full, keep tasting sick,gassy a lot of watery clear cm. Tingly feeling in abdomen and feels like I keep gettin a tightening feeling down there. I can't help but get my hopes up now.

9DPO - getting tired easy when walking and carrying DD, light headed and tingly with pulling feelin in abdomen area.


----------



## RedRose19

1-8 dpo so far nothing really few cramps here and there but thats it :/


----------



## lauraloo24

lauraloo24 said:


> 1dpo - Aching/cramping in middle, kind of like AF cramps and kind of like if i'd been doing lots of ab crunches!
> 
> 2dpo - Further cramping, dull lower back ache.
> 
> 3dpo - Bloated, tired (had nap), very emotional, more lower back ache and cramping. Sharp pains in back, legs.
> 
> 4dpo -Bloated, tired (tho could be down to late night!) back ache and shooting pains.
> 
> 5dpo - Increased creamy cm, AF type cramps, lightheaded and mildly nauseous at times.
> 
> 6-7dpo - not much to report. Other than occasional AF style cramps.
> 
> 8dpo - woke early hours of morning with lower back ache and cramps like AF arrived, but nothing. POAS and BFN but early. Have been having shooting and stabbing type pains in my boobs most of the day.
> 
> 9dpo - more shooting pains mainly in right breast. Felt a bit light headed and nauseous in the morning.
> 
> 10dpo - some sharp pains, completely unlike AF, in the stomach region, and more pains in boobs. Noticed some veins on boobs. Had migraine and nausea before trying to go to sleep, but couldnt get comfy.
> 
> 11dpo - 12am! Decided to take FRER not expecting anything but second line appeared immediately! Got some cm tinged with brown.
> 
> TMI but another sign is that all week I have had TERRIBLE, REALLY SMELLY gas!

Was able to turn my post green today, woohoo!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

lauraloo24 said:


> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo - Aching/cramping in middle, kind of like AF cramps and kind of like if i'd been doing lots of ab crunches!
> 
> 2dpo - Further cramping, dull lower back ache.
> 
> 3dpo - Bloated, tired (had nap), very emotional, more lower back ache and cramping. Sharp pains in back, legs.
> 
> 4dpo -Bloated, tired (tho could be down to late night!) back ache and shooting pains.
> 
> 5dpo - Increased creamy cm, AF type cramps, lightheaded and mildly nauseous at times.
> 
> 6-7dpo - not much to report. Other than occasional AF style cramps.
> 
> 8dpo - woke early hours of morning with lower back ache and cramps like AF arrived, but nothing. POAS and BFN but early. Have been having shooting and stabbing type pains in my boobs most of the day.
> 
> 9dpo - more shooting pains mainly in right breast. Felt a bit light headed and nauseous in the morning.
> 
> 10dpo - some sharp pains, completely unlike AF, in the stomach region, and more pains in boobs. Noticed some veins on boobs. Had migraine and nausea before trying to go to sleep, but couldnt get comfy.
> 
> 11dpo - 12am! Decided to take FRER not expecting anything but second line appeared immediately! Got some cm tinged with brown.
> 
> TMI but another sign is that all week I have had TERRIBLE, REALLY SMELLY gas!
> 
> Was able to turn my post green today, woohoo!Click to expand...

Congrats. That shooting pain u had in stomach region how long did that last? Just as a day or two ago I got random pain in my stomach thought nothing of it. It lasted roughly 30 secs lol I'm so tempted to test 2mo but il only b 9dpo so it's still early. Af due 28th


----------



## prettyd

1-5 DPO: cramping, acne, fatigue, twinges in boobs and near my hips, back pain, and yesterday i was checking to see if my areoles had darkened and accidently squeezed my nipple and drops of colostrum came out. i squeezed the other one and the same thing happened. 


any ladies ever seen colostrum around 3 weeks pregnant? (which if i am pregnant tomorrow i would be 3 weeks)



thanks ladies.


update: 6DPO- nothing 

7DPO- nauseous, consistent lower and upper back pain, cramping


----------



## bblues9

lauraloo24 said:


> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo - Aching/cramping in middle, kind of like AF cramps and kind of like if i'd been doing lots of ab crunches!
> 
> 2dpo - Further cramping, dull lower back ache.
> 
> 3dpo - Bloated, tired (had nap), very emotional, more lower back ache and cramping. Sharp pains in back, legs.
> 
> 4dpo -Bloated, tired (tho could be down to late night!) back ache and shooting pains.
> 
> 5dpo - Increased creamy cm, AF type cramps, lightheaded and mildly nauseous at times.
> 
> 6-7dpo - not much to report. Other than occasional AF style cramps.
> 
> 8dpo - woke early hours of morning with lower back ache and cramps like AF arrived, but nothing. POAS and BFN but early. Have been having shooting and stabbing type pains in my boobs most of the day.
> 
> 9dpo - more shooting pains mainly in right breast. Felt a bit light headed and nauseous in the morning.
> 
> 10dpo - some sharp pains, completely unlike AF, in the stomach region, and more pains in boobs. Noticed some veins on boobs. Had migraine and nausea before trying to go to sleep, but couldnt get comfy.
> 
> 11dpo - 12am! Decided to take FRER not expecting anything but second line appeared immediately! Got some cm tinged with brown.
> 
> TMI but another sign is that all week I have had TERRIBLE, REALLY SMELLY gas!
> 
> Was able to turn my post green today, woohoo!Click to expand...

Congratulations Lauraloo24! Wish you a happy & healthy 9 months! :flower:

Hopefully I will be able to turn mine into green too in the next couple days.


----------



## wannabemomy37

prettyd said:


> 1-5 DPO: cramping, acne, fatigue, twinges in boobs and near my hips, back pain, and yesterday i was checking to see if my areoles had darkened and accidently squeezed my nipple and drops of colostrum came out. i squeezed the other one and the same thing happened.
> 
> 
> any ladies ever seen colostrum around 3 weeks pregnant? (which if i am pregnant tomorrow i would be 3 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ladies.

I had colostrum in Nov 2013 and still have it today, if squeezed, from both nipples. You should have your prolactin levels checked to make sure you don't have a benign brain tumor, otherwise it could just be a hormone imbalance...
I did, however, notice an increase in colostrum in my mmc


----------



## lauraloo24

mummy_smurf2b said:


> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo - Aching/cramping in middle, kind of like AF cramps and kind of like if i'd been doing lots of ab crunches!
> 
> 2dpo - Further cramping, dull lower back ache.
> 
> 3dpo - Bloated, tired (had nap), very emotional, more lower back ache and cramping. Sharp pains in back, legs.
> 
> 4dpo -Bloated, tired (tho could be down to late night!) back ache and shooting pains.
> 
> 5dpo - Increased creamy cm, AF type cramps, lightheaded and mildly nauseous at times.
> 
> 6-7dpo - not much to report. Other than occasional AF style cramps.
> 
> 8dpo - woke early hours of morning with lower back ache and cramps like AF arrived, but nothing. POAS and BFN but early. Have been having shooting and stabbing type pains in my boobs most of the day.
> 
> 9dpo - more shooting pains mainly in right breast. Felt a bit light headed and nauseous in the morning.
> 
> 10dpo - some sharp pains, completely unlike AF, in the stomach region, and more pains in boobs. Noticed some veins on boobs. Had migraine and nausea before trying to go to sleep, but couldnt get comfy.
> 
> 11dpo - 12am! Decided to take FRER not expecting anything but second line appeared immediately! Got some cm tinged with brown.
> 
> TMI but another sign is that all week I have had TERRIBLE, REALLY SMELLY gas!
> 
> Was able to turn my post green today, woohoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats. That shooting pain u had in stomach region how long did that last? Just as a day or two ago I got random pain in my stomach thought nothing of it. It lasted roughly 30 secs lol I'm so tempted to test 2mo but il only b 9dpo so it's still early. Af due 28thClick to expand...

Yeah it only lasted a few secs, just enough to make me wonder what it was! Fx for you :flower:


----------



## melbourne mum

Hey guys. Just wanting to get opinions on this test from this mornings fmu. The line I see came up within 2 minutes but seems to have faded to a thin line, it was much thicker before. I'm 12dpo and last night when checking cp which was high med and closed I had ewcm tinged with redish pink on my fingers(sorry tmi). I have been getting yellowish tinged ewcm since 1dpo, accompanied with back/neck aches, achy bbs even across into my left armpit, very emotional, up and down moods and as of this morning im starving. I've also had a cold and when I blew my nose on 9/10dpo I had a fair bit of blood even though I was by no means blowing my nose hard.

We have been trying for our 2nd for around a year now with no luck. Have ome little terror at the age of 3 in june and one mc at 12 weeks 2 years ago.
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-24 09.50.33.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 52


----------



## melbourne mum

melbourne mum said:


> Hey guys. Just wanting to get opinions on this test from this mornings fmu. The line I see came up within 2 minutes but seems to have faded to a thin line, it was much thicker before. I'm 12dpo and last night when checking cp which was high med and closed I had ewcm tinged with redish pink on my fingers(sorry tmi). I have been getting yellowish tinged ewcm since 1dpo, accompanied with back/neck aches, achy bbs even across into my left armpit, very emotional, up and down moods and as of this morning im starving. I've also had a cold and when I blew my nose on 9/10dpo I had a fair bit of blood even though I was by no means blowing my nose hard.
> 
> We have been trying for our 2nd for around a year now with no luck. Have ome little terror at the age of 3 in june and one mc at 12 weeks 2 years ago.

Also I have been having very slow digestion/ constipation. Odd aches unlike af around belly/hips, and inside my v feels swollen :wacko:


----------



## melbourne mum

melbourne mum said:


> melbourne mum said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Just wanting to get opinions on this test from this mornings fmu. The line I see came up within 2 minutes but seems to have faded to a thin line, it was much thicker before. I'm 12dpo and last night when checking cp which was high med and closed I had ewcm tinged with redish pink on my fingers(sorry tmi). I have been getting yellowish tinged ewcm since 1dpo, accompanied with back/neck aches, achy bbs even across into my left armpit, very emotional, up and down moods and as of this morning im starving. I've also had a cold and when I blew my nose on 9/10dpo I had a fair bit of blood even though I was by no means blowing my nose hard.
> 
> We have been trying for our 2nd for around a year now with no luck. Have ome little terror at the age of 3 in june and one mc at 12 weeks 2 years ago.
> 
> Also I have been having very slow digestion/ constipation. Odd aches unlike af around belly/hips, and inside my v feels swollen :wacko:Click to expand...




got bright red this arvo when checking cp :growlmad:


----------



## MellyH

Sorry melbournemum :(


----------



## KrissyB

Love this thread! Such an awesome way to compare symptoms and help pass the tww!
I don't know exactly my O date, but my cycles have been fairly like clockwork since my DD was born, so I'll estimate at cd14.
3-4 dpo: mild nausea
5 dpo: mild nausea, cramping, excessive cm
6-7 dpo: mild nausea, continued cramping
8 dpo: strong nausea, excessive fatigue
9-10 dpo: mild nausea
11 dpo: BFN - Symptoms starting to fizzle over the last few days... although I still feel the occasional twinge, exhaustion, and I think I'm very moody (although that could be TWW stress lol)
12 dpo: a little crampy today, and very achy. Not sure if they are good cramps or the precursor to AF. My cycles often run a little short (often 26 or 27 days), so each day that goes by with AF now makes me more hopeful.
13 dpo: spotting today... I think I am out

Yep, :witch: has arrived. Guess that early nausea really was just a stomach bug - or the egg just wasn't sticky enough. This was a fun way to pass the time though. I'll be back around next cycle LOL


----------



## jmom5tk

I'm currently 18dpo and due for af today but nothing yet. I've been nauseous off and on since 6dpo. Frequently going pee and that's like every 2hrs this week. Sense of smell is overwhelming my family thinks I'm crazy cuz I smell things they don't. I'm hoping af stays away. Cm has been milky white and a lot. I'm afraid to test don't wanna bfn. :dohh::headspin::headspin:


----------



## melbourne mum

No sign of af yet 13dpo fxd


----------



## iansmom

Ok here it goes....:wacko:
Im currently 11 dpo and I have no idea what to think
Im 37 yrs old with one child who is 6 and he is my blessing.

My symptoms have been:
5 dpo fever, sore throat, runny nose one minute stuffy nose the next, tender bbs and a pack of pimples that popped up on the side of my face
6-9 dpo pretty much same symptoms except pimples are clearing up and constipated
(Note on 8dpo I was in a foul mood snapped at co workers which happen to be all men and was just fed up with everything then went grocery shopping with hubby that night and got mad at him cause he wouldn't help me pick out groceries on stuff he wanted to eat lol) restless sleep
10 dpo still have sore throat fever comes and goes nose is still runny one minute stuffy next,still constipated, bbs look like varicose veins are everywhere never noticed before
11 dpo (today) tested bfn bbs are still tender nipples hurt when touched still have the cold or whatever is goin on..I feel so lost but I must say my nails are the whitest they have been in years and the prettiest seeming I work in a machine shop and am filthy everyday hubby commented on how nice they looked last night

Also from everyday past O day I have been gassy with some cramping
im gonna wait a couple days and test again I feel like my clock is ticking away my hubby is not my sons father and doesnt have any biological children of his own and is the best thing that ever happened to my son and myself..i hope I can give him this one thing. Also my son said the other night out the blue he wishes i would have two babies lol bless his heart ...I wish it was that easy...also had a surgery couple months ago removing a 7cm cyst off my right ovary and had a lot of scar tissue removed off my tubes do to a really bad infection setting in after I had my son due to c-section. ..I just hope and pray this cycle is my cycle . I had my son after 10 yrs of ttc and just when I accepted the fact I would never have a child of my own I had this miracle unexpectedly.weird how things work! Sorry im rambling on lol. I just know u ladies want it as bad as I do.


----------



## laurac1988

Here are mine! Can't wait to hopefully turn this green in a few days!

1dpo - cramping
2dpo - cramping, tingly nipples, nausea, hungry, peeing a lot, streak of brown when wiping ?ovulation bleeding?
3dpo - same
4dpo - all of the above plus sore nipples, worsening AF type cramps and constipation
5dpo - CRAMPS! Woke up with them. Painful enough to feel like first day of AF. Nausea. "Bubbly" feeling but not much CM on outside. Sore nipples. Seem to be repulsed by smells that normally I wouldn't even notice. OH says I felt like a radiator in bed last night
6dpo - EWCM, more cramping. Nipples feel like they are bruised and have new white spots around them. Nauseated and incredibly hot to touch - not running a fever and don't feel unwell aside from the nausea. Temp dropped a little but is still high for me. Hungry, gassy, heartburn (but then I've had a smoothie this morning and heartburn does sometimes happen post smoothie for me). Was freezing and shivering when I went to bed.
7dpo - another temp drop. Slightly less cm. Cramps are back with a force, all across the bottom of my tummy and down the tops of my legs. Feel hot to touch still despite being so cold last night. Still no fever. Runny nose. Blew my nose and there was blood on the tissue. More nausea - almost threw up my smoothie this morning - and loose stools. Sore nipples. boobs are still not sore
8dpo - temp is back up! Higher than it has been this cycle! Nipples still sore and still cramping. Mouth tastes funny and I feel very nauseous. My whole body aches like I've had a strenuous work out, which I haven't
9dpo - more cramps, more nausea. Lots of very creamy cm
10dpo - AF showed up. On to the next cycle


----------



## iansmom

So im a little confused as if I started my af at 12 dpo which is 4 days early.. any help would be appreciated...as an update to an earlier post as 11 dpo I had relations with the hubby that night and when I went to the bathroom afterwards I wiped pink...the next morning:
12 dpo I bled light not enough for tampon and had a lot of ewcm was bright red almost tinted with orange..cramps
13 dpo I bled light again more consistent flow but dark dark red with tiny clots about the same size as sesame seeds..bad cramps but mainly in center below belly button flow was enough for tampon
14 dpo which is today I am wiping brown like old blood no cramps matter fact any symptom I had of feeling pregnant is gone...other than sore throat and feeling feverish
Dont really know what to think has anyone ever experienced this not sure if that was af or if it was implantation bleeding. I tested at 12 dpo and was a bfn


----------



## confuzion

Here we go. Back in the two week wait. Let's hope I get to turn my post green this time. Last cycle's post was the 6th one down on page 238 (for reference/comparative purposes). Chart in the spoilers in my sig. 

*1-3 DPO*: Lots of creamy (gross but kind of snotty) CM.

*4 DPO*: More creamy CM, but now a more watery texture than snotty. Took a test for funsies. BFN of course :haha:.

*5 DPO*: Watery-creamy CM again. Surprise, surprise, another BFN. Not feeling anything else. Checked my cervix though I know that doesn't tell you much. But it was a little hard to reach, firm and super closed. My temperatures are flat which is kind of annoying. Hoping they start climbing.
Will also add that my gums were bleeding (and I floss everyday and brush twice a day so they NEVER bleed) when I went to brush my teeth tonight. But it could be the baby aspirin I'm taking this cycle? Who knows. Plus the side of my lip is swelling. I doubt that's related.

*6-9 DPO*: Not much going on which is why I haven't updated daily. Still creamy CM but that's about it. Today at 9 DPO, I woke up feeling crampy. I'm pretty sure AF is coming on in the next couple of days. Plus I've tested everyday and it has been a BFN. Spot of brown blood last night.

Started to feel crampy, nauseous, and get really bad headaches. I knew AF was coming on. And she did. A day or two earlier than I expected. Oh well. I'll be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mannaa

I'll join since I'm in my 2ww! I tried OPKing for the first time and didn't quite catch my surge although was very close (hoping I still o'd)
~Felt O type pains on 4/21~ 
1-2dpo -sharp pain in left boob. Quit painful. 
3dpo -no symptoms really. A little cm. 
4-5dpo -a lot of watery white cm. literally feeling it come out! &forgot panty liners. Sigh 
6dpo- again a lot of watery white cm. that's about it. 

Will keep updating ...


----------



## laurac1988

laurac1988 said:


> Here are mine! Can't wait to hopefully turn this green in a few days!
> 
> 1dpo - cramping
> 2dpo - cramping, tingly nipples, nausea, hungry, peeing a lot, streak of brown when wiping ?ovulation bleeding?
> 3dpo - same
> 4dpo - all of the above plus sore nipples, worsening AF type cramps and constipation
> 5dpo - CRAMPS! Woke up with them. Painful enough to feel like first day of AF. Nausea. "Bubbly" feeling but not much CM on outside. Sore nipples. Seem to be repulsed by smells that normally I wouldn't even notice. OH says I felt like a radiator in bed last night
> 6dpo - EWCM, more cramping. Nipples feel like they are bruised and have new white spots around them. Nauseated and incredibly hot to touch - not running a fever and don't feel unwell aside from the nausea. Temp dropped a little but is still high for me. Hungry, gassy, heartburn (but then I've had a smoothie this morning and heartburn does sometimes happen post smoothie for me). Was freezing and shivering when I went to bed.
> 7dpo - another temp drop. Slightly less cm. Cramps are back with a force, all across the bottom of my tummy and down the tops of my legs. Feel hot to touch still despite being so cold last night. Still no fever. Runny nose. Blew my nose and there was blood on the tissue. More nausea - almost threw up my smoothie this morning - and loose stools. Sore nipples. boobs are still not sore
> 8dpo - temp is back up! Higher than it has been this cycle! Nipples still sore and still cramping. Mouth tastes funny and I feel very nauseous. My whole body aches like I've had a strenuous work out, which I haven't
> 9dpo - more cramps, more nausea. Lots of very creamy cm
> 10dpo - AF showed up. On to the next cycle

Team red. boooo


----------



## furry_bandico

Well I might as well jump in even thought I'm sure that this post will turn red.

only reason I'm here really is because I have been having some odd symptoms VERY early in this game this cycle around. I O'ed early this cycle ... I believe due to last cycle CP. What I'm doing different this cycle: SMEP with opks, prenatal vitamins, and a stack of pillows under my bum after BDing. 

Here we go...

1dpo... bbs getting tender and painful, loose stool
2dpo... loose stool after every meal, bbs hurt worse, odd orange snotty cm only once, VERY tired after a full 8 hours of sleep (might be due to the fact that i normally get 3-5 hours of sleep per night)

3dpo... af like cramping this morning, couldn't get good sleep last night, kept waking up. bbs are very sore. left one feels heavy. still tired. 

I will try to update this day by day if i can. 
my co worker found out i had a CP and gave me a whole TTC kit. her husband owns an online health store. I was planning on not testing this cycle at all but when you get a care package like thishttps://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa327/furry_bandicoot/GEDC1135_zpsa36df43a.jpg

you cant help it \\:D/


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

furry_bandico said:


> Well I might as well jump in even thought I'm sure that this post will turn red.
> 
> only reason I'm here really is because I have been having some odd symptoms VERY early in this game this cycle around. I O'ed early this cycle ... I believe due to last cycle CP. What I'm doing different this cycle: SMEP with opks, prenatal vitamins, and a stack of pillows under my bum after BDing.
> 
> Here we go...
> 
> 1dpo... bbs getting tender and painful, loose stool
> 2dpo... loose stool after every meal, bbs hurt worse, odd orange snotty cm only once, VERY tired after a full 8 hours of sleep (might be due to the fact that i normally get 3-5 hours of sleep per night)
> 
> 3dpo... af like cramping this morning, couldn't get good sleep last night, kept waking up. bbs are very sore. left one feels heavy. still tired.
> 
> I will try to update this day by day if i can.
> my co worker found out i had a CP and gave me a whole TTC kit. her husband owns an online health store. I was planning on not testing this cycle at all but when you get a care package like thishttps://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa327/furry_bandicoot/GEDC1135_zpsa36df43a.jpg
> 
> you cant help it \\:D/

Good luck that was nice of ur co worker, ttc costs so much lol


----------



## RattieMattie

I'm new and just beginning my TWW. I've been lurking on this forum, and this thread specifically, for a few months. Me and the Rat Husband have been trying since September, but my cycle has been crazy weird since going off the BC. This month I am trying to take it easy and not stress about things. I didn't even get any OPKs this time, we are just trying the BD on the 11th cycle day, the 13th, etc. I don't know how effective charting symptoms will be this month, anyways. I went to the Gyno two months ago because of the crazy cycles, thinking I might have endo or something, she laughed and said nope, but you are twisted up like a bendy straw, and she sent me to physical therapy for my pelvic floor. So now the Rat Husband is having to do all these stretching and trigger point exercises on me, and I have core muscle exercises, and everything feels super strange all the time. 

I do believe I have ovulated, tho. My cycle runs either 24 or 26 days long, with me usually having O on the 14th day, but sometimes the 12th. I usually get that pinchy sensation with O, but everything is such a mess right now that I couldn't say this time. So we will BD a few more times, cause why not? Great stress relief. 

AF will be due sometime between the 12th and the 14th of the month, right when I'm at the beach for my brother's wedding. It would be awfully nice to see a BFP with all my family around.

Anyways, I will update this is any symptoms as I go. Good luck to everyone trying this cycle!


----------



## furry_bandico

ok So I'm going to update 3DPO 

1dpo... bbs getting tender and painful, loose stool
2dpo... loose stool after every meal, bbs hurt worse, odd orange snotty cm only once, VERY tired after a full 8 hours of sleep (might be due to the fact that i normally get 3-5 hours of sleep per night)

3dpo... af like cramping, couldn't get good sleep last night, kept waking up. bbs are very sore. left one feels heavy. still tired. increased lotion like CM


----------



## LadyAphrodity

I'm 2dpo yesterday I had lower back pain all day and today I'm oddly in a great mood lmao have no idea if that's a symptom but for me it is not exactly normal :)
Also had the worst time trying to get to sleep :( like so exhausted but just couldn't pass out!



... I lie apperently the littlest thing will set me up so sign me up for moody


----------



## furry_bandico

LadyAphrodity said:


> I'm 2dpo yesterday I had lower back pain all day and today I'm oddly in a great mood lmao have no idea if that's a symptom but for me it is not exactly normal :)
> Also had the worst time trying to get to sleep :( like so exhausted but just couldn't pass out!
> 
> 
> 
> ... I lie apperently the littlest thing will set me up so sign me up for moody

I'm ultra giddy since 1DPO... I'm cooking cleaning working 24 hour shifts and dealing with nasty hotel guests but I really don't care. :shrug: 

DH is asking you all "what happened to my wife?! give her back! you did something to her I know you did!" LOL :dohh:

He actually wishes i would stay like this for ever... i told him give it a week and a half... she will come back 10x worse :haha:


----------



## xanzaba

Okay here goes- 10 dpo this cycle. Tried fertility blend for the first time this month (both me and DH). Have high temps and some encouraging symptoms! Usually my luteal phase is ~15 days so still have a way to go.

6-7dpo sore, painful breasts
8-10 dpo painful breasts and could feel my blood pulsing through my veins. Dancing with the stars made me cry. 10 dpo started to get some cramps, light and not like AF.
11 dpo more of same and, um, gassy. Actually that has been a few days now, but now I can't blame chili...
13 dpo- temps still up. Waking early (3-6 am) for past 4 days or so. Cramps alternating between AF like aches and sharper, non-AF like cramps.

16dpo- temps down and cramps. Out this month.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!

This cycle I have really been in the mood quite often, therefore we :sex: a LOT!! Lots of stretchy EWCM over the period of 2 weeks around ovulation.

since 5DPO - Extreme thirst!!
8DPO - Twinges on R ovary
since 10DPO - Fatigued; need naps to survive
10DPO - Headache 
11DPO - Stretchy EWCM tinged brown, CP is high and CLOSED (haven't ever really been able to feel it fully closed before)

Smells have been bothering me. Foods have been tasting SUPER delicious the past few days

12DPO - thirst, fatigue, increased CM
13DPO - Brown-tinged CM when wiping; starting to feel like AF is coming. Due Saturday.


----------



## Venus13

Well I thought since the TWW is dragging for all of us, we could do some squinting. I don't want to get excited but I'm 10 DPO and I just stocked up on tested, but decided to just use a FRER. I can see a very very very faint line, could be an evaporation, but took a pic, not sure if you squinting experts can see it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 85


----------



## micheala9

*8 DPO *lower back cramps, crying, creamy cm. high temp
*9 DPO * Exhausted. very creamy wet cm. AF due in 3 days. Woke up to a sharp pain near my bladder, and had the yucky crampy feeling all day. One sharp pain in my right boob while showering. Just feel blah and constant cramps.
*10 DPO * CRAMPS dear god Cramps all day. long lingering dull and achy
*11 DPO* Cramps all night long. Not painful enough to even want a Tylenol. Just achy and keeps me up. I lay there thinking of bebe. I wish the cramps would leave me alone so id stop obsessing! Period was due today or maybe tomorrow. Creamy very wet cm. I was sure id see blood this morning with all my cramping last night. Had to elevate me legs even! its only that bad on my 2nd or 3rd day of menstration. This is definitely out of the norm. I think I am pregnant. But I am not allowing myself to get happy. I keep expecting blood. My DH thinks Im pregnant. but. I still have doubts. although if this is not it, I need to see gyno cause this has never happened. Im so so hoping this is it. If I don't have blood in the morning, after experiencing all of this cramping I am 90% sure I am pregnant. I did some research and I feel Rolling Ligament pain. Although people say that comes later. I think I have it. I have never experienced sharp acute cramping in the spots that I am now. Like on my pubic bone ??? agh
*Almost 5 pm* and still cramping! no blood. No more acute pain either. Just lingering light achy cramps. still milky wet CM. Had a few pains in my boobs. Constipated. feeling pms like. This is how I usually feel one CD1, but Ive felt like CD1 for days now. Took my temp tonight its 99 degrees. 98.1 this morning. Ive felt hot for days now. I am wondering if its just that I am paying so much attention, or if my temp is really off. it seems high to me. Im usually 97 ish


----------



## wannabemomy37

Venus13 said:


> Well I thought since the TWW is dragging for all of us, we could do some squinting. I don't want to get excited but I'm 10 DPO and I just stocked up on tested, but decided to just use a FRER. I can see a very very very faint line, could be an evaporation, but took a pic, not sure if you squinting experts can see it :)

I actually see another line, but does it have color IRL? Looks gray to me so possibly an evap?


----------



## furry_bandico

1dpo... bbs getting tender and painful, loose stool
2dpo... loose stool after every meal, bbs hurt worse, odd orange snotty cm only once, VERY tired after a full 8 hours of sleep (might be due to the fact that i normally get 3-5 hours of sleep per night)

3dpo... af like cramping, couldn't get good sleep last night, kept waking up. bbs are very sore. left one feels heavy. still tired. increased lotion like CM

4-6dpo... very very tired after work (no sure if it is prenatal vitamins or something else) gassy, twinges of pain. feeling out this month, like I'm not going to be pregnant. toothaches that wont stop. 

7dpo... stuffed up, moody, and feel crampy and bloated. tooth pain still continues. left breast is zinging me with pain and I still fee out... i feel like the witch will be here any day now.

**UPDATE** 7dpo got a wild hair and tested.... got a funky 2nd line... I hate this i really hate this!


----------



## LadyAphrodity

1 dpo- extra happy gassy
2 dpo- nothing really was a boring day
3 dpo - extra tired trouble sleeping
4 dpo- bitchy more lack of sleep , constipated
5 dpo- still irritable lower back pain and no drive to do much... Stated in bed all day


----------



## wannabemomy37

wannabemomy37 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> This cycle I have really been in the mood quite often, therefore we :sex: a LOT!! Lots of stretchy EWCM over the period of 2 weeks around ovulation.
> 
> since 5DPO - Extreme thirst!!
> 8DPO - Twinges on R ovary
> since 10DPO - Fatigued; need naps to survive
> 10DPO - Headache
> 11DPO - Stretchy EWCM tinged brown, CP is high and CLOSED (haven't ever really been able to feel it fully closed before)
> 
> Smells have been bothering me. Foods have been tasting SUPER delicious the past few days
> 
> 12DPO - thirst, fatigue, increased CM
> 13DPO - Brown-tinged CM when wiping; starting to feel like AF is coming. Due Saturday.

14DPO - BFN with 3MU. DIZZY. Cervix still high and closed. Some cramping but very different than AF cramps.

TMI but I have been very regular with BMs for the TWW (I suffer from IBS usually) and extremely gassy past few days:blush::blush::blush:
15DPO - slightly dizzy. thirsty. hungry. cramps similar to AF and I wonder if she's gonna show any minute but I am still feeling hopeful/positive....AF due tmrw (and I'll probly test tmrw with OH)


----------



## ElleBelle820

Someone tell me if this is a +! I'm totally excited but second guessing that I'm finally getting a BFP!!!


----------



## bmf1978

36 y.o., first cycle TTC #1

1 dpo - headache (not unusual)
2 dpo - gassy, heartburn (not unusual)
3 dpo - bloated, cramps, gassy, heartburn, static electricity
4 dpo - heartburn, indigestion (not unusual), friend I haven't spoken to in months calls and says she has a feeling I'm pregnant


----------



## bmf1978

ElleBelle820 said:


> Someone tell me if this is a +! I'm totally excited but second guessing that I'm finally getting a BFP!!!
> 
> View attachment 762831

Looks like it to me! Congrats!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Elle I definitely see it!! 

This is my first cycle TTC. I have a 9 year old, so I 've been outta the game for a while!

1 DPO - nothing
2 DPO - debilitating headache
3 DPO - sore bbs
4 DPO - sore bbs, headache, gassy
5 DPO - sore bbs, headache, gassy, big temp drop
6 DPO - sore bbs, gassy
7 DPO - sore bbs & all my patience ran away
8 DPO - sore bbs, headache, cramps. BFN
9 DPO - sore bbs, cramps like whoa, temp went back up. BFN
10 DPO - sore bbs, sticky cm
11 DPO - sore bbs, sticky cm, BFN. getting really frustrated!


----------



## Venus13

ElleBelle820 said:


> Someone tell me if this is a +! I'm totally excited but second guessing that I'm finally getting a BFP!!!
> 
> View attachment 762831

Definitely a big fat positive! Congrats!


----------



## emily3399

well heres me so far my dpo are either side as not temping just ewcm and +opk.

1-5dpo no symptoms
6/7dpo-nauseous on and off,heaving(morning),some lower belly ache creamy cm. POAS- BFN
7/8- still on off belly ache not really any obvious cm, very gassy- IC- BFN
8/9- no symptoms today as yet and again IC BFN. think im out :(
BFN WITCH ARRIVED 15TH MAY.

will update daily


----------



## bdb84

ElleBelle820 said:


> Someone tell me if this is a +! I'm totally excited but second guessing that I'm finally getting a BFP!!!
> 
> View attachment 762831

Definitely. Congratulations!! <3


----------



## bdb84

1-3 dpo - no symptoms at all.
4 dpo- gas, thick CM.


----------



## ElleBelle820

Thanks for the support ladies!!!!!

:bfp:
:dance:
:yipee:


----------



## ElleBelle820

Good luck and baby dust to all!!!!!


:dust:


----------



## cravemyheart

Ovulation was may 5th. Extreme pain on my left side. Went away by the 6th so I guess the 5th was it. bd'd on the 5th only. so im probably out but lets obsess anyway

1dpo: mild twinges, nothing major. cm dried up
2dpo: nothing
3dpo: gas pains. scant bleeding when I wiped.
4dpo: not feeling too bad. pretty tired. bit of a sore throat but that could be because of the burn in my mouth. pretty hungry. twinges on the lower right side of my abdomen.
5dpo: made something to eat because I was starved, but as soon as its made I didnt want it. tired. very tired. walked to the store and felt like I was gonna collapse so I bought an HPT. not gonna take it for a while yet though. bit of cramping in my right hip. like ovulation pain. implantation?
6dpo: some bleeding. implantation bleeding? very minuscule. 10 days early for af.
7dpo: no more bleeding. some cramps though. of and on. cravings though. I called my bf at work (he works in a grocery store) and was like "YOU HAVE TO BRING HOME WHOLE GRAIN BREAD". Im craving whole grain toast like crazy.
8dpo: major headache and a nosebleed. both of which i had with my last pregnancy. My hopes are getting high.
9-14dpo: mild cramping/fullness in abdomen, nausea, fatigue, sore boobs.
15dpo: everything seems to have stopped. Nervous now.
16dpo: sore nipples. Negative blood test. Seems like I'm out now
17dpo: sore nipples continue. probably pms.
18dpo: sore nipples. some cramping. expecting AF any minute.
19dpo: still have sore nipples and cramping. C'mon AF!

If I'm back on my 32 day cycle (which i usually have once off bcp) I'm not supposed to test until the 27th. thats 22dpo. That seems insane!

I dont think I ovulated this month, even though I had the pain on the 5th. It must have geared up to do it, and just didnt. You cant have a 22 day lp. So, Im just waiting on af then. HURRY UP!
I'll update daily.
GOOD LUCK GIRLS.


----------



## ElleBelle820

Ok it's official!
4 weeks 1 day
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## wannabemomy37

wannabemomy37 said:


> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> This cycle I have really been in the mood quite often, therefore we :sex: a LOT!! Lots of stretchy EWCM over the period of 2 weeks around ovulation.
> 
> since 5DPO - Extreme thirst!!
> 8DPO - Twinges on R ovary
> since 10DPO - Fatigued; need naps to survive
> 10DPO - Headache
> 11DPO - Stretchy EWCM tinged brown, CP is high and CLOSED (haven't ever really been able to feel it fully closed before)
> 
> Smells have been bothering me. Foods have been tasting SUPER delicious the past few days
> 
> 12DPO - thirst, fatigue, increased CM
> 13DPO - Brown-tinged CM when wiping; starting to feel like AF is coming. Due Saturday.
> 
> 14DPO - BFN with 3MU. DIZZY. One big dizzy spell where I had to sit down because I was seeing spots and thought I was going to faint! Cervix still high and closed. Some cramping but very different than AF cramps. Stretchy blob of CM (like a snot!) mixed with about 2-3 brown spots about the size of a pencil tip. (IMPLANTATION??)
> 
> TMI but I have been very regular with BMs for the TWW (I suffer from IBS usually) and extremely gassy past few days:blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

15DPO - slightly dizzy. thirsty. hungry. cramps similar to AF and I wonder if she's gonna show any minute but I am still feeling hopeful/positive....AF due tmrw (and I'll probly test tmrw with OH)


----------



## LadyAphrodity

1 dpo- extra happy gassy
2 dpo- nothing really was a boring day
3 dpo - extra tired trouble sleeping
4 dpo- bitchy more lack of sleep , constipated
5 dpo- still irritable lower back pain and no drive to do much... Stated in bed all day
6 dpo- fighting with my hubby all morning very emotional and crying a lot
7dpo - sore throat dunno if that's a symptom but it's annoying. My cat is acting super lovey and protective laying with me a lot, I only call this a symptom because last month before the mc he did the same thing he is half the reason I tested last time


----------



## furry_bandico

Well I think I'm out this month despite the odd 2 lines i got...

1dpo... bbs getting tender and painful, loose stool
2dpo... loose stool after every meal, bbs hurt worse, odd orange snotty cm only once, VERY tired after a full 8 hours of sleep (might be due to the fact that i normally get 3-5 hours of sleep per night)

3dpo... af like cramping, couldn't get good sleep last night, kept waking up. bbs are very sore. left one feels heavy. still tired. increased lotion like CM

4-6dpo... very very tired after work (no sure if it is prenatal vitamins or something else) gassy, twinges of pain. feeling out this month, like I'm not going to be pregnant. toothaches that wont stop. 

7dpo... stuffed up, moody, and feel crampy and bloated. tooth pain still continues. left breast is zinging me with pain and I still fee out... i feel like the witch will be here any day now.

**UPDATE** 7dpo got a wild hair and tested.... got a funky 2nd line... I hate this i really hate this!

8dpo... tired but not as bad. cramping, bloating and gas are not as persistent. bbs hurt still. creamy CM, waking up in the middle of the night.

9dpo: back to my happy self, still stuffed up, no bloated feeling and cramps have gone from there to almost not there. bbs have almost stopped hurting as well. increased cm... i keep thinking i will start AF at any min. took hpt and it was bfn. hardly tired at all but I keep waking up in the middle of the night.


----------



## bdb84

1-3 dpo - no symptoms at all.
4 dpo- gas, thick CM.
5-6dpo- increased thick & creamy CM.
7 dpo- same CM, cervix high and closed, sore boobs.


----------



## beckie1991

ElleBelle820 said:


> Someone tell me if this is a +! I'm totally excited but second guessing that I'm finally getting a BFP!!!
> 
> View attachment 762831

Def a positive :) congratlation xxx


----------



## beckie1991

hey ladies weve been trying to conceive since january 2014 after a mc in october 2013. I havent done a chart for my sypmtoms dpo but im 8dpo. My bbs are super sore, i cant stand anything touching them, my oh keep squeezing them (strangely he doesnt usually) and i almost snapped his wrist, it was so painful, i have extreme lower back pain and abdo pain, i dont feel hungry at all and i feel quite sick, also i keep getting a bad head and sorry for the info but i have also had diarrhea today too (12/05/14) with no reason??? too weird. I feel like this month will be the month.

Any thoughts? 


Baby dust to all :)


----------



## MellyH

They all sound like good symptoms, but they also all sound like progesterone symptoms as well unfortunately!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Hi girls!

This cycle I have really been in the mood quite often, therefore we :sex: a LOT!! Lots of stretchy EWCM over the period of 2 weeks around ovulation.

since 5DPO - Extreme thirst!!
8DPO - Twinges on R ovary
since 10DPO - Fatigued; need naps to survive
10DPO - Headache 
11DPO - Stretchy EWCM tinged brown, CP is high and CLOSED (haven't ever really been able to feel it fully closed before)

Smells have been bothering me. Foods have been tasting SUPER delicious the past few days

12DPO - thirst, fatigue, increased CM
13DPO - Brown-tinged CM when wiping; starting to feel like AF is coming. Due Saturday.
14DPO - BFN with 3MU. DIZZY. One big dizzy spell where I had to sit down because I was seeing spots and thought I was going to faint! Cervix still high and closed. Some cramping but very different than AF cramps. Stretchy blob of CM (like a snot!) mixed with about 2-3 brown spots about the size of a pencil tip. (IMPLANTATION??)

TMI but I have been very regular with BMs for the TWW (I suffer from IBS usually) and extremely gassy past few days:blush::blush::blush:

15DPO - slightly dizzy. thirsty. hungry. cramps similar to AF and I wonder if she's gonna show any minute but I am still feeling hopeful/positive....AF due tmrw (and I'll probly test tmrw with OH)

Today I am 18DPO (2 days late!) and NO sign of AF coming! :happydance: I was having this yellow/tan creamy CM for the past few days after the brown stretchy CM but today there's NO CM at all!! :happydance: clearly my hopes are up and I just really think I am pregnant. I am going to be SO SUPER crushed if I'm not. 
:coffee: will test again probably Wednesday (if not sooner) :cloud9:

***Update: This ended up being a Chemical Pregnancy***


----------



## beckie1991

MellyH said:


> They all sound like good symptoms, but they also all sound like progesterone symptoms as well unfortunately!

Thanks for your reply mellyH i am so hoping i get a bfp im trying not to get stressed about the bfn's weve had over the previous months but they really drag me down, somehow this month i feel different, soooo hoping this is the cycle :)

x


----------



## Little Miss P

Hi everyone 
This is my first time writing on one of these so here goes:
Have been ttc for 2 months, 3rd month now.
I think I am 3dpo, what I've had so far:

1dpo : nothing much, odd cramping throughout day
2dpo : complete lack of concentration at work, dizzy, cramping and slight nausea, really tired
3dpo : really tired, bad cramping lots of watery cm, odd pains in bbs

I'm really unsure as to when I ov'd this month so feel a bit blind but hopefully ignorance is a good thing!!

Will keep you posted ! 

Fx'd for all on here, if you're anything like me every day during 2ww is agony waiting! 

Xxxxx


----------



## bdb84

1-3 dpo - no symptoms at all.
4 dpo- gas, thick CM.
5-6 dpo- increased thick & creamy CM.
7 dpo- same CM, cervix high and closed, sore boobs.
8 dpo- thick CM, sore breasts, tender abdomen, and a LOT of bloat.
9 dpo- bloat, gas, same CM, cervix still high & closed.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Dpo are just my best guess as I don't temp or do opks

1-2dpo nothing noticeable 
3dpo- break out on face, hungry a lot
4dpo - creamy cm (tmi), stuffy nose, cramps, really bad spots
5dpo - creamy cm, stuffy nose, backache, acne and cramps
6dpo- lots of creamy cm, headaches, exhausted, acne, backache, feeling starving from the moment I woke up
7dpo - constant 'burning' sensation in stomach (strange but no other way to explain it), stuffy nose, backache, acne, headache, exhausted (could barely keep eyes open), nausea
8dpo- sharp twinges, bfn on ic, shadow on frer when looked through it with light at the back of it, cramps, nausea, exhaustion, bloating and backache
9dpo - bfn on ics, backache, nausea, feeling really lethargic 
10dpo- stuffy nose, sore throat, bad cramping like af was coming, nausea and headaches 
11dpo - faint positive on frer (still neg ic), stuffy nose, sneezing, headaches, nausea, cramps
12dpo- definite bfp on frer (shadow of line on ic - rubbish tests!), headaches, nausea, exhaustion, backache


Good luck everyone! I kept reading this thread throughout the tww, I think it's a great idea :flower: xxx


----------



## cravemyheart

Lissy_Sweetie: Can you trust a FRER if youre looking at it with a light behind it? Because if you can then there is definitely a line on mine.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

I have absolutely no idea! I didn't trust mine but then it turned into a bfp! Maybe wait a few days then try again as it was too early for mine when it did that. Good luck :flower: x


----------



## MellyH

Okay, second month of tracking:

1-4DPO: Nothing
5DPO: Felt 'different' in the shower that night (I know, right?). Suddenly felt optimistic.
6DPO: Possible light pinch in the morning, cried twice listening to Les Mis. Still weirdly optimistic.
7DPO: Breakout on chin (2 spots), dull cramps. Very optimistic (stupid progesterone, messing with my hopes!)
8DPO: Nothing. Optimism fading.
9DPO: Nothing. Maybe mild nausea in the evening. Feel neutral about chances. I will add, after LA's note below, that my cat curled up in front of my stomach during the night last night (I noticed because it's very rare, she's usually either at my feet or my back.)
10DPO: Mild nausea in the morning. Strong cramps later in the morning, dull cramps in the evening. More breakouts. Feel like my period is imminent! Now feeling pessimistic!
11DPO: Cramps in the morning.
12DPO: Cramps in the morning. I never realised how much of my cycle I spend some some kind of cramping! Jesus.
13DPO = CD1. :(


----------



## Little Miss P

Hi girls 

Update below :

1dpo : nothing much, odd cramping throughout day
2dpo : complete lack of concentration at work, dizzy, cramping and slight nausea, really tired
3dpo : really tired, bad cramping lots of watery cm, odd pains in bbs
4dpo : almost cried this morning coz work stressing me out (normally things like that don't get to me,) sore bbs again with sometimes sharp stabbing, cramps and really tired again, tmi gagged at a smell when walking through carpark 

Don't know what's up with me, I know it's still really early to tell but really don't feel myself at the moment....

Lots of baby dust to everyone!!!!!! *****  

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyAphrodity

1 dpo- extra happy gassy
2 dpo- nothing really was a boring day
3 dpo - extra tired trouble sleeping
4 dpo- bitchy more lack of sleep , constipated
5 dpo- still irritable lower back pain and no drive to do much... Stated in bed all day
6 dpo- fighting with my hubby all morning very emotional and crying a lot
7dpo - sore throat dunno if that's a symptom but it's annoying. My cat is acting super lovey and protective laying with me a lot, I only call this a symptom because last month before the mc he did the same thing he is half the reason I tested last time
9dpo - backaches lower back, decreased appetite i didnt feel like eating much at all, couldnt sleep. took my first test negative on mothers day sadness
10dpo - still low back pain, no appetite ate like twice, had nausea after eating my fav snack apples with peanut butter it really just turned my tummy, 
11dpo- negative test again but then when it dries i see a very distinct line which confuses me and i tell myself no testing for a wek, still back pain and nausea with certain foods :(
12 dpo - failed took a test and there it is positive :bfp::happydance: was only a dollar store test but got an frer and it was blazing positive quick fingers crossed it sticks this month last month was the cp


----------



## KrissyB

Well, I'm back again :) And again I'll assume I O'ed on CD 14.
4 dpo - HOLY COW! It's like I'm sitting on a cattle prod :sad2: These cramps are awful.
5 dpo - still crampy, and craving lemonade
6 dpo - Cramps basically gone, Super tired lately :sleep: .... and a little nausea at night
7 dpo - Tons of back pain and still crampy
8 dpo - BFN this morning (although I know it's a llittle early). Feel less symptomy.
9-10 dpo - Less and less symptoms, except still really tired and craving sour foods/LEMONS.
... wait! Hold the phone!
10 dpo - twinges came back in a big way with some watery cm. Maybe I'm not out yet :af:
11 dpo - not much going on today. Still pretty exhausted, still loving lemons, and I've had a few weird moments of overly sensitive sense of smell. 
Just one more morning to get through without testing :coffee: 
12 dpo - getting crampy and some acne.... so part of me thinks AF tomorrow for sure. But I'm also feeling really nauseous, so maybe there's a happier reason for my hormone fluctuations? FX for a bfp tomorrow morning
Crazy few days of prolonged spotting for no reason I could explain but... :witch:



And congrats Lady and all the other May BFPs!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I want to start a compilation of my symptoms...
1-3 dpo: feeling the same all three of these days...bloated, gassy, tired, increased appetite. Last cycle I had sensitive nipples and greasy skin/breaking out...but don't have that yet..

May 19th (4dpo): slight period-like cramps later in the night...very creamy cm.. very tired...keep passing out for 10 min. naps

May 20th (5dpo): stronger AF like cramps...headache...boobs starting to get tender around the outside..noticeable when laying on stomach with arms propping self up. Noticed some blood speckles after DTD later at night.

May 21st (6dpo): felt kind of nauseous last few hours of work. Could be I was needing food...also came to realisation I have been pretty moody with DH last few days...

7 &8 dpo: much more nauseaous and AF type cramps/pains. My skin is in amazing condition! And only right nipple hurts a little...temp has been pretty high and cervix is high.

9dpo: Nauseaous and AF type pains in morning. :bfp: on FRER!!!!!


----------



## Darl16

omg omg omg congraatssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!! so can u tell me the cycle date of yours like what days did you have your period and whats days you had sex bc i been tic for 3 years so anything helps


----------



## LadyAphrodity

Hey im gonna attach my ff chart. I had my period on 14th of April I didn't ovulate til cd19 and I bd the morning after I got my positive and the next morning also. I also had bd the night before I got my positive opk. Missed the day I got it cause he was at work overnight :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Samanthatc

Okay here we go!

O day - lots of EWCM, one bit had a tiny pink dot in it too!
1-2 DPO - nothing much..
3 DPO - nipples slightly sensitive
4 DPO - nipples very sensitive, feeling nauseous, very tired. Had a small amount of EWCM when wiping. Weird! 
5 DPO - nipples very sensitive, still tired.
6 DPO - nipples less sensitive. Had a big blob of EWCM now wondering if I'm OIng later?!
7 DPO - not much happening. Sore bbs have disappeared :(
8 DPO - not much going on 
9 DPO - feeling ok!
10 DPO - feels like sore sensitive bbs may be returning! Twinges on my left side. A few small waves of nausea. A tiny amount of brown spotting/discharge. AF coming early? :(
11 DPO - more brown discharge :( tested and bfn :(
12 DPO - more brown CM only when wiping. Tonight I noticed that my right boob is super hard like rock hard and a little tender but my left boob is still all squishy and fine! Very weird and a little concererned. Felt very nauseous before lunch.
13 DPO - more brown CM. Right boob still feels heavier. At night time had some sharp stabbing pains in right boob that only lasted a min or two. Waves of neasea all day. BFN :(
14 DPO - still a tiny bit of brown CM when wiping and still no red blood. Brown CM seems to be decreasing.
15 DPO - brown CM still here :( feeling very neasous, was sick before lunch :( hick ups all night. suspect I did in fact O later due to the lack of AF
16 DPO - brown CM still there. Have come down with a bad cold :( twinges in breasts and now both nipples feel a little sensitive.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm back again hehe. Didn't think I was in with a chance this cycle but seems I'm wrong.

From day before o - cramps, it's getting annoying now wish it would go away.

O day- diarrhea 

After o symptoms 

cramps and a little heart burn

yellow creamy and stretchy cm which is unusual for me. 

getting very hopefull today. First thing I noticed today was a lot more cm and a temp dip so possible implantation dip? I also have a dull pain on the I left side of my abdomen near my leg if that makes sense? Slight pain on side of bbs but didn't last too long and Heartburn.

heartburn again which was pretty bad, stabbing like pains low down, short phase of sore bbs and still got yellow cm. fx i get to turn this post green.

8dpo - iv been havin dull pains and feeling of pressure in abdomen. Fx also feeling wet, thought the witch came to visit early but nothing.

9dpo- more pulling and pains in abdomen, this has to be my month. Also had a high temp and backache today on and off.

10 dpo - another high temp, backache

11dpo - tested with frer but was faulty, very annoying. Pretty certain I'm gonna get my bfp this cycle but it's making me wait. I have a feeling I won't get my bfp til Wednesday when af is due.

12dpo - temp dropped (implantation dip?) then suddenly I felt out this month as wen wiping there was blood so thought witch come 3days early, so feeling sad and fed up I did a bit of googling to find implantation bleed happens around the time of expected af, this cheered me up a little :happydance: took dd to the park to try take my mind off it and pass a few hours as sure enough I'd know it was the witch if full flow came later. After I got back I decided to take more notice and the blood wasn't really af like colour and I didn't feel wet like you do when af comes so it has to be implantation bleed. Now come bed time I feel too hot so decided to take my temp and sure enough it was over 98 degree farenheight. Testing tomorrow so can't wait but may be too early yet.


----------



## confuzion

Yay I get to do this again!! :ninja:. Last cycle was the last post on page 243, and the cycle before that was the 6th one down on page 238.

*1-3 DPO*: Nothing but creamy CM so far!

*4 DPO*: Some creamy CM. Not a whole lot for a change (usually a lot more in the tww). Painful pimple under my eyebrow :(. Nothing exciting.

*5 DPO*: creamy CM. High cervix (couldn't reach it). Sleeeeepy.

*6 DPO*: Feeling really down and depressed. Major headache. My temps are flat as can be. Creamy CM. Nothing else. Felt a pulling pain when I sneezed, but I don't think it means anything. Blergh. I hate TTC today more than usual.

*7 DPO*: Creamy CM again. Still feeling pretty down about this cycle. Cervix high firm and closed. Really sleepy today I don't think I slept well last night. Super bloated. Another bad headache. Must be PMSing already.

*8 DPO*: Creamy CM but not a whole lot. Cervix feels high, firm, and closed again. Yet another headache today. Felt drained all day but that could be blamed on too much working out and too little food. Feels like I'm peeing more but I'm not sure if that's just wishful thinking lol. 2 more days until testing.

*9 DPO*: Some creamy CM but not that much. Cervix still high. Bloated. Really fatigued. Napped for two hours and still feeling sleepy. Not feeling very hopeful at all. Ready to move on from this cycle. Testing day tomorrow.

*10 DPO*: Negative HPT. Gave up hope.

*11 DPO*: My breasts started to really hurt from the sides. My nipples looked darker and sticking out. It made me suspicious enough to take a test with random afternoon urine. It was a :bfp:. Cautious about it because my temp took a huge dive this morning. I don't know what's happening. Maybe another chemical. Cervix was high firm and closed today.

Update: temp went back up. Tests got darker. I'm pregnant! Yay!


----------



## kell

Here goes! Already on 12dpo and due tomorrow. 

1 to 5dpo - boobs sore on sides but thats normal after ovulation for me. Not much going on other than that.

6dpo - Intense moment of nausea when i woke up, mouth filled with saliva and gagged but wasn't sick. Increased cm 

7dpo - increased cm, sensitive teeth and toothache

8dpo - brown tinged cm, teeth still sensitive, slightly crampy emotional and extremely moody.

9dpo - brown tinged cm, one small dot of red. Boobs hurting more behind nipples now rather than sides, itchy sore nipples. Emotional.

10dpo - brown tinged cm, sore boobs, vivid dreams, nausea until i eat. Emotional.

11dpo - No more brown cm. Slightly yellow tinged after BD in the morning but clear later. Boobs still very achey, mild cramps but nothing really notable. Nausea until i eat. Toothache again! Very tired, emotional.

12dpo - Watery cm, constant wet feeling down there, boobs feel hard behind nipples and are sore, tingling feeling in belly, heavy legs, nausea until i eat, mild crampy feeling but nothing like af cramps. Very tired. Frequent peeing!

13dpo - Due day and no sign of af yet. Boobs still hard, veiny and sore. No af cramps. Lots of gas! Bloated. sneezing lots. Backache. 

Testing later this morning, have saved my fmu so fingers crossed this is our month :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Got a :bfp: this morning!



Wnt2beAMom said:


> I want to start a compilation of my symptoms...
> 1-3 dpo: feeling the same all three of these days...bloated, gassy, tired, increased appetite. Last cycle I had sensitive nipples and greasy skin/breaking out...but don't have that yet..
> 
> May 19th (4dpo): slight period-like cramps later in the night...very creamy cm.. very tired...keep passing out for 10 min. naps
> 
> May 20th (5dpo): stronger AF like cramps...headache...boobs starting to get tender around the outside..noticeable when laying on stomach with arms propping self up. Noticed some blood speckles after DTD later at night.
> 
> May 21st (6dpo): felt kind of nauseous last few hours of work. Could be I was needing food...also came to realisation I have been pretty moody with DH last few days...
> 
> 7 &8 dpo: much more nauseaous and AF type cramps/pains. My skin is in amazing condition! And only right nipple hurts a little...temp has been pretty high and cervix is high.
> 
> 9dpo: Nauseaous and AF type pains in morning. :bfp: on FRER!!!!!


----------



## meg

Wow, congrats :) that's awesome!


----------



## kell

Congratulations! x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats!!


----------



## emilydm

Congrats!! 

My symptoms

Had unprotected on 5/12. First day of ovulation 

5DPO extreme fatigue for three days (still in ovulation cycle) 
8DPO started having extremely sore nipples. Still going. I have a week still before I can test. Only other symptom, smelling a little more... But I'm a pretty good smeller anyway, haha. Don't know if it's related or not.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Thanks :)


----------



## kell

kell said:


> Here goes! Already on 12dpo and due tomorrow.
> 
> 1 to 5dpo - boobs sore on sides but thats normal after ovulation for me. Not much going on other than that.
> 
> 6dpo - Intense moment of nausea when i woke up, mouth filled with saliva and gagged but wasn't sick. Increased cm
> 
> 7dpo - increased cm, sensitive teeth and toothache
> 
> 8dpo - brown tinged cm, teeth still sensitive, slightly crampy emotional and extremely moody.
> 
> 9dpo - brown tinged cm, one small dot of red. Boobs hurting more behind nipples now rather than sides, itchy sore nipples. Emotional.
> 
> 10dpo - brown tinged cm, sore boobs, vivid dreams, nausea until i eat. Emotional.
> 
> 11dpo - No more brown cm. Slightly yellow tinged after BD in the morning but clear later. Boobs still very achey, mild cramps but nothing really notable. Nausea until i eat. Toothache again! Very tired, emotional.
> 
> 12dpo - Watery cm, constant wet feeling down there, boobs feel hard behind nipples and are sore, tingling feeling in belly, heavy legs, nausea until i eat, mild crampy feeling but nothing like af cramps. Very tired. Frequent peeing!
> 
> 13dpo - Due day and no sign of af yet. Boobs still hard, veiny and sore. No af cramps. Lots of gas! Bloated. sneezing lots. Backache.
> 
> Testing later this morning, have saved my fmu so fingers crossed this is our month :)

I got my bfp! Can't figure out how to change the colour on my phone but will do later. Over the moon happy :)


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Congrats! Must be a lucky month :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Little Miss P

Hi all 

Congrats to all who have got their bfps!!

Haven't posted since 4dpo as have been super busy!
Am on 15dpo at moment and no sign of af. Symptoms since 4dpo:

5dpo: really odd pain in left arm, like shooting pains and swollen lymph node under left arm. Weird. Kept getting bouts of nausea. Cramping, bloated, emotional.

5dpo-10dpo: bloating, still pains in left arm, random pain in boobs, emotional and forgetful. Also (weird again) kept getting cravings for tangy BBQ sauce (I hate the stuff) and pepperami - this sparked oh to say 'I think you could be pregnant!' 

11dpo-14dpo: lotiony cm, tmi cervix high spongy and closed. Cramping. Convinced af on way but no signs of spotting.

15dpo (today): cervix still really high (can't actually reach it) and general wet feeling tmi. Cramping not as much today. Daren't test ! 

Not getting my hopes up - hopefully I will get some sort of sign soon


----------



## meg

When are you going to test Little Miss P? When are you due AF?


----------



## emilydm

Congrats Kelly!


----------



## kell

Thank you :)


----------



## Little Miss P

Hi meg! 

If af doesn't show, i might test tomorrow. I was due sunday so am now roughly 16dpo. 

Really not sure what to think! I definitely have symptoms just hope they're pregnancy related!!! Xxxx


----------



## meg

I know the feeling, feel like I might be going mad imagining things! I'm 14dpo today, and BFN :( fingers crossed she doesn't show for you!


----------



## Little Miss P

Hi all 

Congrats to all who have got their bfps!!

Haven't posted since 4dpo as have been super busy!
Am on 15dpo at moment and no sign of af. Symptoms since 4dpo:

5dpo: really odd pain in left arm, like shooting pains and swollen lymph node under left arm. Weird. Kept getting bouts of nausea. Cramping, bloated, emotional.

5dpo-10dpo: bloating, still pains in left arm, random pain in boobs, emotional and forgetful. Also (weird again) kept getting cravings for tangy BBQ sauce (I hate the stuff) and pepperami - this sparked oh to say 'I think you could be pregnant!' 

11dpo-14dpo: lotiony cm, tmi cervix high spongy and closed. Cramping. Convinced af on way but no signs of spotting.

15dpo (today): cervix still really high (can't actually reach it) and general wet feeling tmi. Cramping not as much today. Daren't test ! 

Not getting my hopes up - hopefully I will get some sort of sign soon
[/COLOR]

Well I'm out now ladies :-( the witch reared her ugly ugly head this morning (started to spot last night but prayed it would go away!!) 
Would be lying if I said I didn't feel deflated today but nevermind:
Cd1 5# month ttc here goes .....


----------



## confuzion

sorry little miss P :hugs:. FX this new cycle is it!


----------



## Little Miss P

Thanks confuzion!  hopefully will be it for both of us! X


----------



## cravemyheart

I still haven't gotten AF. Which is weird, but not out of the ordinary (I did just come off bcp last month).

I still have some symptoms though. Like back ache. Its really bad. And my nipples really hurt. but again, those could be pms related.

Im going to test tonight (just using a left over hpt). I doubt I'll get a positive, but its worth a shot.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

cravemyheart said:


> I still haven't gotten AF. Which is weird, but not out of the ordinary (I did just come off bcp last month).
> 
> I still have some symptoms though. Like back ache. Its really bad. And my nipples really hurt. but again, those could be pms related.
> 
> Im going to test tonight (just using a left over hpt). I doubt I'll get a positive, but its worth a shot.

How many dpo?


----------



## cravemyheart

mummy_smurf2b said:


> cravemyheart said:
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten AF. Which is weird, but not out of the ordinary (I did just come off bcp last month).
> 
> I still have some symptoms though. Like back ache. Its really bad. And my nipples really hurt. but again, those could be pms related.
> 
> Im going to test tonight (just using a left over hpt). I doubt I'll get a positive, but its worth a shot.
> 
> How many dpo?Click to expand...

16dpo today


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ooo test!


----------



## babyjan

Ok I hope you ladies can help since your listing symptoms by dpo, I think I'm 1dpo today, I got my first positve OPK on Sunday (cd16) I felt really crampy on Monday night, like period pains but I woke up fine Tuesday morning, today my cervix is high, wet and open and I felt really crampy this morning and on and off cramps right now, is it normal for cervix to feel like this if I am in fact 1dpo? 

I don't bother with temping so I guess I won't know if or when I actually ovulate


----------



## MnGmakes3

babyjan said:


> Ok I hope you ladies can help since your listing symptoms by dpo, I think I'm 1dpo today, I got my first positve OPK on Sunday (cd16) I felt really crampy on Monday night, like period pains but I woke up fine Tuesday morning, today my cervix is high, wet and open and I felt really crampy this morning and on and off cramps right now, is it normal for cervix to feel like this if I am in fact 1dpo?
> 
> I don't bother with temping so I guess I won't know if or when I actually ovulate

Mine will usually stay high for another day or two but drops a bit and gets harder. 

:dust:


----------



## cravemyheart

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ooo test!

I did. It was negative. I figured it would be. so now i'm just waiting for AF. The witch is taking her time this month.:cry:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

babyjan said:
 

> Ok I hope you ladies can help since your listing symptoms by dpo, I think I'm 1dpo today, I got my first positve OPK on Sunday (cd16) I felt really crampy on Monday night, like period pains but I woke up fine Tuesday morning, today my cervix is high, wet and open and I felt really crampy this morning and on and off cramps right now, is it normal for cervix to feel like this if I am in fact 1dpo?
> 
> I don't bother with temping so I guess I won't know if or when I actually ovulate

Not sure how long it takes to close etc but they say ur still fertile day after ov so I would guess two days after.


----------



## laurac1988

For the sake of keeping track...

1dpo - cramps
2dpo - cramps
3dpo - cramps
4dpo - cramps
5dpo - MAJOR cramps. Really painful and mostly on left side. Had a spot of blood in cm when wiped. Very painful cramps after BD in the evening, had to get up and walk around, 
6dpo - some cramps, but not many, sore bbs
7dpo - headache, mild nausea when hungry. No more cramps. No more sore bbs. Spot breakout
8dpo - sore bbs are back. Mild nausea, frequent urination. More spots
9dpo - cramps. Sore bbs 
10dpo - AF due. Sore bbs BFP!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Here is mine.. HSG cycle (I'm convinced it pushed my O date back almost 3 days)

1 dpo- lower back pain, itchy bbs, watery cm (no time to DTD though) crampy
2 dpo- bloated, backache, cramps
3 dpo- no appetite whatsoever until 10 dpo, itchy bbs, yellow tinted cm twice
4dpo- creamy yellow cm once or twice. Cramps on and off. Still no appetite. I ate a cracker and felt like I ate a whole meal. Very vivid dreams about a BFP. Right side pinches
5dpo- same as above. Left side pinches and stabby shooting pains. Dull cramps on and off. Dog is very clingy. Huge sex drive.
6dpo- itchy bbs are back, cramps on and off, couldn't fall back asleep at night. VERY irritable, I almost cried during a commercial. Went to work and was pissed at the world. 
7dpo- weird stabby pains here and there, dull left backache and pressure cramps. Like AF was going to show any second.
Dog still clingy.
8dpo- itchy bbs still, constipated. Peed 3x throughout the night and almost every hr on the hr throughout the day. Cramps on and off. I think I feel a hunger pain.. tried to eat a little..
9dpo- itchy bbs, cramps but mainly when I'm sitting or laying in bed..perhaps I don't feel it at other times?, couldn't sleep much. Woke up slightly congested. Moment of weakness= BFN. Yellow tinted cm.
10dpo- woke up 3x again throughout the night to pee and each time I was a sweaty mess. I finally feel hungry. Hallelujah! Lol. Itchy bbs throughout the day. Yellow cm. Cramps gone. Slightly tired.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MnGmakes3 said:


> Here is mine.. HSG cycle (I'm convinced it pushed my O date back almost 3 days)
> 
> 1 dpo- lower back pain, itchy bbs, watery cm (no time to DTD though) crampy
> 2 dpo- bloated, backache, cramps
> 3 dpo- no appetite whatsoever until 10 dpo, itchy bbs, yellow tinted cm twice
> 4dpo- creamy yellow cm once or twice. Cramps on and off. Still no appetite. I ate a cracker and felt like I ate a whole meal. Very vivid dreams about a BFP. Right side pinches
> 5dpo- same as above. Left side pinches and stabby shooting pains. Dull cramps on and off. Dog is very clingy. Huge sex drive.
> 6dpo- itchy bbs are back, cramps on and off, couldn't fall back asleep at night. VERY irritable, I almost cried during a commercial. Went to work and was pissed at the world.
> 7dpo- weird stabby pains here and there, dull left backache and pressure cramps. Like AF was going to show any second.
> Dog still clingy.
> 8dpo- itchy bbs still, constipated. Peed 3x throughout the night and almost every hr on the hr throughout the day. Cramps on and off. I think I feel a hunger pain.. tried to eat a little..
> 9dpo- itchy bbs, cramps but mainly when I'm sitting or laying in bed..perhaps I don't feel it at other times?, couldn't sleep much. Woke up slightly congested. Moment of weakness= BFN. Yellow tinted cm.
> 10dpo- woke up 3x again throughout the night to pee and each time I was a sweaty mess. I finally feel hungry. Hallelujah! Lol. Itchy bbs throughout the day. Yellow cm. Cramps gone. Slightly tired.

Sounds like your due a bfp, keep testing.


----------



## MnGmakes3

mummy_smurf2b said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine.. HSG cycle (I'm convinced it pushed my O date back almost 3 days)
> 
> 1 dpo- lower back pain, itchy bbs, watery cm (no time to DTD though) crampy
> 2 dpo- bloated, backache, cramps
> 3 dpo- no appetite whatsoever until 10 dpo, itchy bbs, yellow tinted cm twice
> 4dpo- creamy yellow cm once or twice. Cramps on and off. Still no appetite. I ate a cracker and felt like I ate a whole meal. Very vivid dreams about a BFP. Right side pinches
> 5dpo- same as above. Left side pinches and stabby shooting pains. Dull cramps on and off. Dog is very clingy. Huge sex drive.
> 6dpo- itchy bbs are back, cramps on and off, couldn't fall back asleep at night. VERY irritable, I almost cried during a commercial. Went to work and was pissed at the world.
> 7dpo- weird stabby pains here and there, dull left backache and pressure cramps. Like AF was going to show any second.
> Dog still clingy.
> 8dpo- itchy bbs still, constipated. Peed 3x throughout the night and almost every hr on the hr throughout the day. Cramps on and off. I think I feel a hunger pain.. tried to eat a little..
> 9dpo- itchy bbs, cramps but mainly when I'm sitting or laying in bed..perhaps I don't feel it at other times?, couldn't sleep much. Woke up slightly congested. Moment of weakness= BFN. Yellow tinted cm.
> 10dpo- woke up 3x again throughout the night to pee and each time I was a sweaty mess. I finally feel hungry. Hallelujah! Lol. Itchy bbs throughout the day. Yellow cm. Cramps gone. Slightly tired.
> 
> Sounds like your due a bfp, keep testing.Click to expand...



Thank you! !! hope so but I truly doubt it. The yellow cm is normal for me every month. The only thing off kilter this time is the cramps so early on, no hunger and the sweaty nights. Usually by now I want all things sugar followed by sugar lol. My temps drop 2 days before AF so that's what I'm keeping an eye out for.


----------



## cravemyheart

I think I may be ovulating today despite not having af yet. (I ovulated on the 5th of may, and haven't had a period yet. i came off bcp in april and didnt have an actual af yet.) My right hip hurts. (my left hip usually hurts more than my right, but they both hurt during ovulation). I hope so. I'm gonna dtd tonight and hope that does t he trick.


EDIT: so it passed. I think it was gas (TMI). Usually ovulation pain lasts all day. So, dh is off the clock tonight. He says hes too sore for sex tonight. wah-wah. :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MnGmakes3 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine.. HSG cycle (I'm convinced it pushed my O date back almost 3 days)
> 
> 1 dpo- lower back pain, itchy bbs, watery cm (no time to DTD though) crampy
> 2 dpo- bloated, backache, cramps
> 3 dpo- no appetite whatsoever until 10 dpo, itchy bbs, yellow tinted cm twice
> 4dpo- creamy yellow cm once or twice. Cramps on and off. Still no appetite. I ate a cracker and felt like I ate a whole meal. Very vivid dreams about a BFP. Right side pinches
> 5dpo- same as above. Left side pinches and stabby shooting pains. Dull cramps on and off. Dog is very clingy. Huge sex drive.
> 6dpo- itchy bbs are back, cramps on and off, couldn't fall back asleep at night. VERY irritable, I almost cried during a commercial. Went to work and was pissed at the world.
> 7dpo- weird stabby pains here and there, dull left backache and pressure cramps. Like AF was going to show any second.
> Dog still clingy.
> 8dpo- itchy bbs still, constipated. Peed 3x throughout the night and almost every hr on the hr throughout the day. Cramps on and off. I think I feel a hunger pain.. tried to eat a little..
> 9dpo- itchy bbs, cramps but mainly when I'm sitting or laying in bed..perhaps I don't feel it at other times?, couldn't sleep much. Woke up slightly congested. Moment of weakness= BFN. Yellow tinted cm.
> 10dpo- woke up 3x again throughout the night to pee and each time I was a sweaty mess. I finally feel hungry. Hallelujah! Lol. Itchy bbs throughout the day. Yellow cm. Cramps gone. Slightly tired.
> 
> Sounds like your due a bfp, keep testing.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! !! hope so but I truly doubt it. The yellow cm is normal for me every month. The only thing off kilter this time is the cramps so early on, no hunger and the sweaty nights. Usually by now I want all things sugar followed by sugar lol. My temps drop 2 days before AF so that's what I'm keeping an eye out for.Click to expand...

I had cramps from right before o and never had that before.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

cravemyheart said:


> I think I may be ovulating today despite not having af yet. (I ovulated on the 5th of may, and haven't had a period yet. i came off bcp in april and didnt have an actual af yet.) My right hip hurts. (my left hip usually hurts more than my right, but they both hurt during ovulation). I hope so. I'm gonna dtd tonight and hope that does t he trick.

Fx for you


----------



## MnGmakes3

11dpo...another sleepless night, woke up very hot and uncomfortable. Couldn't fall back asleep. Kitty laid on my belly for a while :-k
Temps went up for a 2nd day in a row though not by much.... still holding out a bit of hope...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ur chart looks promising


----------



## MnGmakes3

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ur chart looks promising

You think so? I lined up 3 previous months and they all look the same to me lol. Next few days should show the dup before AF ....hopefully she never comes


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I tried to compare ur charts but all ur others was blank except bottom one. Sadly the never part won't happen til menopause hehe


----------



## MnGmakes3

Oh oops..I gave up charting after Christmas bc of all the disappointment. Here's one...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-05-31-07-22-21.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So wen do u plan to test again, when's af due


----------



## MnGmakes3

Technically I could probably test tomorrow morning. Af is due the 3rd. HOWEVER on Wednesday FF pushed my whole cycle back a few days. I'm 11dpo.. it now says 9, and AF not til the 6th. So who knows.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ah that happened to me wen I thought I was 10dpo I was only 8 af due weds for me but I can almost garauntee she ain't show in her ugly face just waitin for tests to prove it lmao


----------



## MnGmakes3

Your chart looks awesome! Very jealous here! 
I'm supposed to wait 3 cycles after the hsg but I don't think I can handle waiting more. Next stop for me is clomid.


----------



## Venus13

This was one cycle when I definitely thought I wasn't pregnant because I ALWAYS get ovulation cramps ALWAYS, didn't get them, so thought I was not ovulating this month, so gave up after LH surge, luckily we were away on holiday that weekend so we did DTD. Also I had NO, NONE, ZERO EWCM. 

Things I did different: took cough syrup on the 2 day before ovulation because I didn't see EWCM. Also I drank daily 3 glasses of Soya milk as they say it increases estrogen production.

Another tip: both times I have fallen pregnant int he last 12 months of trying, I was on holiday!!! that seems to work for us.


1 DPO: nothing

2 DPO: nothing

3 DPO: nothing

4 DPO: loss of appetite

5 DPO: back ache, right hand side where I assume I ovulated from

6 DPO: Falling asleep at about 9pm, loss of appetite. felt light period like cramps at night

7 DPO: feeling depressed, feel like everyone is pregnant but me. Also tired, had a nap - I NEVER NAP (tested because was feeling bored at home- BFN digital)

7 DPO: (PM) after my nap at about 7pm, tested again with FRER- BFP faint

Will test again to make sure this is for real! attached picture.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 83


----------



## MnGmakes3

Venus13 said:


> This was one cycle when I definitely thought I wasn't pregnant because I ALWAYS get ovulation cramps ALWAYS, didn't get them, so thought I was not ovulating this month, so gave up after LH surge, luckily we were away on holiday that weekend so we did DTD. Also I had NO, NONE, ZERO EWCM.
> 
> Things I did different: took cough syrup on the 2 day before ovulation because I didn't see EWCM. Also I drank daily 3 glasses of Soya milk as they say it increases estrogen production.
> 
> Another tip: both times I have fallen pregnant int he last 12 months of trying, I was on holiday!!! that seems to work for us.
> 
> 
> 1 DPO: nothing
> 
> 2 DPO: nothing
> 
> 3 DPO: nothing
> 
> 4 DPO: loss of appetite
> 
> 5 DPO: back ache, right hand side where I assume I ovulated from
> 
> 6 DPO: Falling asleep at about 9pm, loss of appetite. felt light period like cramps at night
> 
> 7 DPO: feeling depressed, feel like everyone is pregnant but me. Also tired, had a nap - I NEVER NAP (tested because was feeling bored at home- BFN digital)
> 
> 7 DPO: (PM) after my nap at about 7pm, tested again with FRER- BFP faint
> 
> Will test again to make sure this is for real! attached picture.



Wahooo! Congrats!


----------



## RedRose19

No symptoms except since last night cramping!


----------



## sjackson310

Hi :) I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle, my CB digital showed pregnant for only one day. My cycle began again on May 5th, and I found out today I am preggo! No kids as of yet, so hopefully this is a sticky bean!

2 days before O, BD at night. Day before O, BD twice. Day of ovulation, BD twice. I started taking Vitex, Fertile CM, and using Pre-seed this cycle (2nd month ttc). Have been using OPKs and temping past two cycles. Vitex made a HUGE difference in my cycle this month! 

1 dpo - I have no symptoms charted.

2 dpo - watery CM. Cramps.

3 dpo - insomnia, cramps, increased appetite, skin break out, gassy.

4 dpo - vivid dreams, cramps.

5 dpo - cramps, fatigue, heartburn, irritated easily.

6 dpo - cramps, increased appetite

7 dpo - cramps

8 dpo -spotting light brown after BM once. cramps, vivid dreams.

9 dpo - vivid dreams (dream about a miscarriage and then immediately giving birth to a healthy baby), cramps.

10 dpo (today) - vivid dream (had a dream that some stranger kept showing me all of their positive pregnancy tests over and over again). cramps, NAUSEA and loss of appetite. Small headache (I never get headaches or nausea. I didn't throw up but at some points I felt like I wanted to and it quickly went away). Something that really threw me off is that I woke up randomly with EXTREME nausea, it made me sit up quickly in bed and then subsided in about 10 seconds and I went back to sleep. I also only got about 3.5 hours of sleep today, so insomnia. I normally love to sleep about 8-10 hours a day. 

I started testing daily with wondfos at 6 dpo and all were negative. Had an evap at 8 dpo. I got faint positives today and so I bought a FRER and it was a faint positive as well. Negative on a CB digital. 
[/COLOR]


----------



## confuzion

woohoo congrats sjackson! FX for a sticky bean!


----------



## sjackson310

confuzion said:


> woohoo congrats sjackson! FX for a sticky bean!

thank you!


----------



## MnGmakes3

1 dpo- lower back pain, itchy bbs, watery cm (no time to DTD though) crampy
2 dpo- bloated, backache, cramps
3 dpo- no appetite whatsoever until 10 dpo, itchy bbs, yellow tinted cm twice
4dpo- creamy yellow cm once or twice. Cramps on and off. Still no appetite. I ate a cracker and felt like I ate a whole meal. Very vivid dreams about a BFP. Right side pinches
5dpo- same as above. Left side pinches and stabby shooting pains. Dull cramps on and off. Dog is very clingy. Huge sex drive.
6dpo- itchy bbs are back, cramps on and off, couldn't fall back asleep at night. VERY irritable, I almost cried during a commercial. Went to work and was pissed at the world. 
7dpo- weird stabby pains here and there, dull left backache and pressure cramps. Like AF was going to show any second.
Dog still clingy.
8dpo- itchy bbs still, constipated. Peed 3x throughout the night and almost every hr on the hr throughout the day. Cramps on and off. I think I feel a hunger pain.. tried to eat a little..
9dpo- itchy bbs, cramps but mainly when I'm sitting or laying in bed..perhaps I don't feel it at other times?, couldn't sleep much. Woke up slightly congested. Moment of weakness= BFN. Yellow tinted cm.
10dpo- woke up 3x again throughout the night to pee and each time I was a sweaty mess. I finally feel hungry. Hallelujah! Lol. Itchy bbs throughout the day. Yellow cm. Cramps gone. Slightly tired.
11dpo- sore bbs, loose bm. I only mention that bc I'm normally constipated up to first day of Af. Slight temp drop. She's coming (my temps always drop 2 days before af)
12dpo- same.
13dpo - she's here :cry: my temp dropped well below the coverline for the first time ever. I thought maybe it could be IB but it's definitely not pink or spotting. Bahumbug



According to FF I was only 11 dpo. I had a positive OPK cd 16 and 17, then a negative on the 18th. However FF said I was O'ing on the 18th. Therefore it had me only at 11dpo today making it seem like I had an 11 day LP.


----------



## RedRose19

11 dpo still no symptoms, bit of intense cramping, and headaches but thats it


----------



## laurac1988

laurac1988 said:


> For the sake of keeping track...
> 
> 1dpo - cramps
> 2dpo - cramps
> 3dpo - cramps
> 4dpo - cramps
> 5dpo - MAJOR cramps. Really painful and mostly on left side. Had a spot of blood in cm when wiped. Very painful cramps after BD in the evening, had to get up and walk around,
> 6dpo - some cramps, but not many, sore bbs
> 7dpo - headache, mild nausea when hungry. No more cramps. No more sore bbs. Spot breakout
> 8dpo - sore bbs are back. Mild nausea, frequent urination. More spots
> 9dpo - cramps. Sore bbs
> 10dpo - AF due. Sore bbs BFP!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/941f3abb9dc5615ff176ccaa20fb3be2_zps013913f9.jpg


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats


----------



## fairyy

laurac1988 said:


> laurac1988 said:
> 
> 
> For the sake of keeping track...
> 
> 1dpo - cramps
> 2dpo - cramps
> 3dpo - cramps
> 4dpo - cramps
> 5dpo - MAJOR cramps. Really painful and mostly on left side. Had a spot of blood in cm when wiped. Very painful cramps after BD in the evening, had to get up and walk around,
> 6dpo - some cramps, but not many, sore bbs
> 7dpo - headache, mild nausea when hungry. No more cramps. No more sore bbs. Spot breakout
> 8dpo - sore bbs are back. Mild nausea, frequent urination. More spots
> 9dpo - cramps. Sore bbs
> 10dpo - AF due. Sore bbs BFP!
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/941f3abb9dc5615ff176ccaa20fb3be2_zps013913f9.jpgClick to expand...

Congrats hun. I have seen you on other threads before. Very happy for you. :happydance::flower:


----------



## Smurfette

Yay! Congratulations :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Venus13

This was one cycle when I definitely thought I wasn't pregnant because I ALWAYS get ovulation cramps ALWAYS, didn't get them, so thought I was not ovulating this month, so gave up after LH surge, luckily we were away on holiday that weekend so we did DTD. Also I had NO, NONE, ZERO EWCM. 

Things I did different: took cough syrup on the 2 day before ovulation because I didn't see EWCM. Also I drank daily 3 glasses of Soya milk as they say it increases estrogen production.

Another tip: both times I have fallen pregnant int he last 12 months of trying, I was on holiday!!! that seems to work for us.


1 DPO: nothing

2 DPO: nothing

3 DPO: nothing

4 DPO: loss of appetite

5 DPO: back ache, right hand side where I assume I ovulated from

6 DPO: Falling asleep at about 9pm, loss of appetite. felt light period like cramps at night

7 DPO: feeling depressed, feel like everyone is pregnant but me. Also tired, had a nap - I NEVER NAP (tested because was feeling bored at home- BFN digital)

7 DPO: (PM) after my nap at about 7pm, tested again with FRER- BFP faint

8DPO: none really

9DPO: Insomnia at 3am and boobs starting to feel tender 

10 DPO: tired and some light period type cramp

attached photos of FRER as I used others and it was the first one to show a line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 64


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats


----------



## macydarling

This thread is a great idea. I would love to list my symptoms here as I go so I can have a record of them...either way! Then I will know for next month during the tww.
1 dpo- watery cm
2 dpo- watery cm
3 dpo- white and sticky cm
4 dpo- white and sticky cm, very hungry in the afternoon/evening, slight headache in the morning.
5 dpo- same sticky white cm, exhausted, I snoozed my alarm which I never, ever do. I could be just lazy :) Felt odd briefly that night, was light headed/nauseated/and hot/flushed with chills at the same time. Didn't last long. Hope I am not getting sick!
6dpo- Same creamy white cm. Very light cramping early in the day. More of a nuisance than painful. A bit gassy. Runny nose/sneezing. Allergies?
7dpo- Again, a lot of white cm. Still runny nose and sneezing. Feeling very irritable. Is it pms? Very discouraged and sad. Thinking I should have symptoms by now...a lot of negative self talk in general. Late afternoon: Runny nose & sneeze has turned into also cough and slight temp of 99.0 Feel flushed and tired like I am getting sick :| 
8dpo- Nauseated on and off. Cramps that feel like AF on and off. She better stay away. It's only CD 22!
9dpo- very emotional, had a minor meltdown in the morning. My run felt off and it was hard to keep my average pace. Felt a little nauseated after lunch so I took a nap. Just feel tired. BFN on frer. Feel out this month. The meltdown felt a lot like pms...
10dpo- Another BFN. Feeling completely out this month but oddly calm about it. Really bloated. Breasts are starting to get sore just in time for AF. Wont be surprised to see her start in a few days...
11dpo- BFN FRER. Hot flash with slightly elevated temp and wave of nausea in afternoon. Bloated. Sore nipples. Watery clear CM with some white tinges.
12dpo- Twinges this morning on both left and right sides (at separate times) below my hip bone. Lasted maybe 10 min each. Nipples sore and watery whiteish clear CM. No test today because I know I am out. Will continue to update so I know AF symptoms next cycle.
13dpo- Tender breasts as per usual before AF. Sore nipples. Had a large amount of creamy white CM which is odd because it had turned watery the past 2 days. Trying to establish my normal pattern here but it is not easy! Will update later with any new symptoms. Ovia app is telling me to POAS but Im staying strong this time!
14dpo: Woke up and went to POAS. Oh look, AF. :( 
Maybe next month. It wont let me turn it red. How rude.
***Estimated dpo may be off by one day. I think I an ahead of myself. Too lazy to go back and change. Just -1 from the dpo.

I will add more as I go! Hopefully I can remember what page this is on!


----------



## DoubleLines

Okay so after spending like two hours reading this thread I can't help but play along and continue updating. I really hope I get to turn this green :happydance:

Our schedules were tough TTC this cyle but we BD on 3 days prior, day prior, and day of O

*1DPO* - Nada, tiny bit of EWCM
*2DPO* - cramps and then realize I have a UTI. Brutal. Confirmed by doc. Heart sinks a little making me think this won't be the cycle now. 
*3 DPO* - A few heart flutters. No CM, feels like a desert down there. Kinda worried since some say creamy CM is the first sign.
*4 DPO* - Not much, so far today, just slightly irritable. Still no CM. Update, out of nowhere this afternoon my face is SUPER flushed and I have a canker sore inside my mouth (I haven't had one of these in years?).
*5 DPO* - Woke up earlier than my alarm. Canker sore is gone. Feeling energized and completely symptom free so far this morning. Update, this afternoon I'm getting what feels like consistent light pinches in my very low right abdomen area.
*6 DPO* - After no CM for days, I finally have a little lotion like (piecey/small clumps?) of CM. (TMI). Exhausted (could be from running around all day) but ended up taking an early evening nap (I never nap) and feel like I could sleep for hours. Still in bed early for the night. 
*7 DPO* - Nada so far, little to no watery CM. This afternoon while sitting the car, had a cramp in my lower right abdomen for about 20 minutes. Felt some pressure too. Exhaustion hitting again around 7pm now.
*8 DPO* - A little bit of (odorless) white clumpy CM. Have been having some serious (somewhat dramatic) mood swings today. Irritability at a high one minute, happy go luck the next. Feeling all around crazy. Carpal tunnel is acting up, left arm and hand achy. OMG very, very faint BFP on a FRER at 6:30pm. Too nervous to believe... will be testing with FMU tomorrow.
*9 DPO* - another faint positive at 6am on FRER. Aside from fatigue and yesterday's afternoon of being a bit woozy and sporadic cramps - I still can't believe it.

Time to turn this green!


----------



## wannabemomy37

This month we DTD on CD 8,10 & 14. Ovulation day was CD14.

Just cramps 1-5dpo (and I did pineapple core)
8dpo - heightened sense of smell
9dpo - smells, emotional, possible IB (pinkish/brown CM only when wiping in PM. Nothing since!) AF-type cramps
10dpo - woke up extremely nauseated. Exhausted yet full of energy? Cramps very similar to AF.

AF due June 9th at the earliest but likely not till June 11th (30-day cycle)

Fingers tightly crossed for a sticky rainbow bean!!! :cloud9:


----------



## cravemyheart

Here we go again. I think we may have missed the egg, but I'm going to obsess anyway.

1dpo - cramping and heartburn. bawling for no reason. I think that just may be hormones around O though. anxiety.
2dpo- nothing really to report. diarrhea. cramping (cramping is probably from the diarrhea). anxiety again
3dpo - exhaustion. anxiety again. cramping (through my pelvis hips and back) feeling all around weird.

With my first BFP, I implanted at 2dpo (which is probably why I miscarried.) but I had heartburn right out of the gate. I dont want to get my hopes up though.


----------



## laura109

1-6dpo nothing stands out.
7-dpo metalic taste suddenly appeared. Stayed for most the day. Tested bfn.
8dpo-9dpo no symptoms tested anyway with cheap dip tests. Bfn.
10dpo tested with cheap dip tests x3 faint bfp!!!!
11dpo feeling heavy like the first sign of af. Tested again with an nhs supplied mid urine.. clearer but faint bfp.
12dpo nervous as i spot/bleed anyday from today... nothing but a slightly clearer bfp on nhs mid urine test. Breasts feel heavy sometimes and heavy feeling comes and goes!

13dpo is today. Af is due. Its cycle day 26. Its 5.30am and no spotting or bleeding  bfp on frer.

14dpo still no af 

15dpo still bfp twingy pains above pubic bone and milky white cm

16dpo all af type cramp has stopped just had one crampy sharp pain this morning.

17dpo no more cramps just lots of milky'pale yellowy white cm

18dpo feeling tired another bfp!!!! time to stop testing now xx


----------



## laura109

My phone wont change the colour to green sorry x


----------



## confuzion

congrats laura!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## DoubleLines

laura109 said:


> 1-6dpo nothing stands out.
> 7-dpo metalic taste suddenly appeared. Stayed for most the day. Tested bfn.
> 8dpo-9dpo no symptoms tested anyway with cheap dip tests. Bfn.
> 10dpo tested with cheap dip tests x3 faint bfp!!!!
> 11dpo feeling heavy like the first sign of af. Tested again with an nhs supplied mid urine.. clearer but faint bfp.
> 12dpo nervous as i spot/bleed anyday from today... nothing but a slightly clearer bfp on nhs mid urine test. Breasts feel heavy sometimes and heavy feeling comes and goes!
> 
> 13dpo is today. Af is due. Its cycle day 26. Its 5.30am and no spotting or bleeding

Congrats!!!! :happydance::bfp:


----------



## nikinabox

I cannot believe that today is the day that I get to post this, and turn it green :happydance:

DH and I have been trying for almost a year and a half. This was our 3rd IUI, and we did clomid, injections, vitamin supplements, progesterone, you name it. Today is 16dpo - and it was such a clear positive on the test that the line was darker than the regular line.

Since I've been through ttc before, I stopped symptom hunting on here - but I did notice the following:

1-6 DPO - sore throat had a cold that I couldn't shake
7-10 - sore BBs, gassy, a bit nauseous, weirdly noticed that my pee smelled funny, but didn't know why.
10-16 - sore BBs, gassy, very crampy, nauseous, gag reflex was in full force, noticed that my nips were actually appearing to be bigger than usual, and were very sensitive/sore.

We've never had a BFP before, so we are beyond excited. When I saw the stick I kept saying "is this real!!???? is this real!!????" So now we are being very cautious and hoping for the very best.

Good luck to all of you other ladies who are in the 2WW, and thank you all for being a safe and welcoming place to turn to! :hugs:


----------



## DoubleLines

nikinabox said:


> I cannot believe that today is the day that I get to post this, and turn it green :happydance:
> 
> DH and I have been trying for almost a year and a half. This was our 3rd IUI, and we did clomid, injections, vitamin supplements, progesterone, you name it. Today is 16dpo - and it was such a clear positive on the test that the line was darker than the regular line.
> 
> Since I've been through ttc before, I stopped symptom hunting on here - but I did notice the following:
> 
> 1-6 DPO - sore throat had a cold that I couldn't shake
> 7-10 - sore BBs, gassy, a bit nauseous, weirdly noticed that my pee smelled funny, but didn't know why.
> 10-16 - sore BBs, gassy, very crampy, nauseous, gag reflex was in full force, noticed that my nips were actually appearing to be bigger than usual, and were very sensitive/sore.
> 
> We've never had a BFP before, so we are beyond excited. When I saw the stick I kept saying "is this real!!???? is this real!!????" So now we are being very cautious and hoping for the very best.
> 
> Good luck to all of you other ladies who are in the 2WW, and thank you all for being a safe and welcoming place to turn to! :hugs:

This is wonderful!!!! Congrats to you & a healthy and happy 9 months!!!


----------



## bdb84

1-4 dpo- tingly breasts and an aching back that is more irritating by the day. Cramps.
5 dpo- full BBs, heavy feeling in abdomen, thick lotiony CM, back aching all day long.
6 dpo- cramps, lotion CM.
7 dpo- heavy BBs while running at the gym (normal), cramps, creamy, clumpy white CM.
8 dpo- woke up to watery CM, which is unusual for me this far into my 2WW, but DH and I DTD last night, so that's probably why. Now clumpy white CM. Heightened sense of smell. 
9 dpo- sore bbs.


----------



## cravemyheart

laura and nikinabox. CONGRATS! SO exciting. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Geo2

cd12- lotion cm, turning more slippery
cd13- twinges on right side, cervix slightly open, small amount ewcm
cd14- subtle cramps, cervix still open, lotiony cm
cd15- white cm 
cd16- no changes to note, feeling relaxed, white lotiony cm continue's
cd17- feeling a bit more relaxed and tired
cd18- hungry
cd19- more hungry and tired/relaxed
cd20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, bbs getting fuller, lotiony cm, more tired and relaxed.
cd28- had a dream that i got a bfp! seeing not one but 2 lines on test, very vivid! 
cd29- late mp, thinking to buy test, could dream come true?
cd30 ( approx 17 dpo ) BFP! :happydance: So relieved and happy, we did it! 
cd31 clear blue digi taken that evening, pregnant, 3+ ! :happydance:

shock - don't know why got 3+ (actually meaning 5+) at only 18 dpo ! :wacko:


----------



## cravemyheart

congrats Geo!


----------



## DoubleLines

Geo2 said:


> cd12- lotion cm, turning more slippery
> cd13- twinges on right side, cervix slightly open, small amount ewcm
> cd14- subtle cramps, cervix still open, lotiony cm
> cd15- white cm
> cd16- no changes to note, feeling relaxed, white lotiony cm continue's
> cd17- feeling a bit more relaxed and tired
> cd18- hungry
> cd19- more hungry and tired/relaxed
> cd20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, bbs getting fuller, lotiony cm, more tired and relaxed.
> cd28- had a dream that i got a bfp! seeing not one but 2 lines on test, very vivid!
> cd29- late mp, thinking to buy test, could dream come true?
> cd30 ( approx 17 dpo ) BFP! :happydance: So relieved and happy, we did it!
> cd31 clear blue digi taken that evening, pregnant, 3+ ! :happydance:
> 
> shock - don't know why got 3+ (actually meaning 5+) at only 18 dpo ! :wacko:

Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## wncmomma

1-2 dpo crampy, ovulation pains?

3 dpo - less crampy. VERY sleepy at 8:30. even though I slept in. irritable, getting frustrated with hubby lots, snappy. weird CM that I dont usually get. clear watery with a little stretch. small yellow gummy globs. going back and forworth of pregnant or not. Had very small dots of blood when I check CM. Had a few days ago too. Maybe just from checking cm

4dpo: nauseous upon waking. Watery CM. Just makes the TP wet. Feeling nauseous. .. also bumbed and anxious 

5 dpo: Very dry CM. except onces today when I wiped had a very stretchy yellow glob... TMI...so sorry

6dpo: checked my cm it was dark red. Had some very thick cm then went dry. Took at 3 hr nap. Had a hard time staying awake at dinner. Could only eat 1/2 my sandwich at dinner was getting really nauseous. 

7dpo. 1 week until AF. Testing tomorrow even though im sure it is way too early and will be bfn. Dry cm. No real symptoms. Few weird sharp and dull pains. Woke up with nausea for the 3rd day in a row. 

8 dpo- tested with fmu and bfn. Truly think there was a glimmer of a line but I def wouldn't call it a positive at this point. Will test again on tuesday. Nausea on and off today esp when first waking.EWCM ? which I typically dont have before AF. But maybe this is just a weird cycle? Hubby said my bbbs feel good today haha. 

9dpo I got an extremely faint positive on a frer today. Will keep you posted

Trying for baby #2


----------



## cravemyheart

cravemyheart said:


> Here we go again. I think we may have missed the egg, but I'm going to obsess anyway.
> 
> 1dpo - cramping and heartburn. bawling for no reason. I think that just may be hormones around O though. anxiety.
> 2dpo- nothing really to report. diarrhea. cramping (cramping is probably from the diarrhea). anxiety again
> 3dpo - exhaustion. anxiety again. cramping (through my pelvis hips and back feels like my miscarriage but not like AF cramps) feeling all around weird. Nosebleed.
> 
> With my first BFP, I implanted at 2dpo (which is probably why I miscarried.) but I had heartburn right out of the gate. I dont want to get my hopes up though.


Tiny bit of blood while wiping today! I hope its implantation but it could possibly be my long awaited AF. Trying hard not to get my hopes up. Ill report back once it goes away (if it goes away). Cheers!


----------



## canadabear

Signing onto this thread. Very interesting so loving reading everyone's symptoms and compairing my own. Trying to wait well past when af is due, june 27 is my 37th birthday. Not sure about my exact o date but here's my best estimate..
0 date: lots of cramping
1,2,3 dpo: cramping, low twinges, bloating, watery cm, strange smelling wee dpo 2.


----------



## wncmomma

testing in the am. Only 8dpo so i hope i won't be too disappointed if its bfn but we will see. Wish me luck!


----------



## laura109

Geo2 said:


> cd12- lotion cm, turning more slippery
> cd13- twinges on right side, cervix slightly open, small amount ewcm
> cd14- subtle cramps, cervix still open, lotiony cm
> cd15- white cm
> cd16- no changes to note, feeling relaxed, white lotiony cm continue's
> cd17- feeling a bit more relaxed and tired
> cd18- hungry
> cd19- more hungry and tired/relaxed
> cd20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, bbs getting fuller, lotiony cm, more tired and relaxed.
> cd28- had a dream that i got a bfp! seeing not one but 2 lines on test, very vivid!
> cd29- late mp, thinking to buy test, could dream come true?
> cd30 ( approx 17 dpo ) BFP! :happydance: So relieved and happy, we did it!
> cd31 clear blue digi taken that evening, pregnant, 3+ ! :happydance:
> 
> shock - don't know why got 3+ (actually meaning 5+) at only 18 dpo ! :wacko:

congrats your due around same time as me xx


----------



## Tryin4num3

I believed I o'd around the 30th as I had an abundance of ewcm on the 29th.. I really am feeling like im out this month... I have a constant dull cramp with some mild on and off af like cramps.. Sore bbs and and upset stomach with tmi loose bms and gassy..... preparing myself for the worst.. Im not very confident in this month... 

1-7 DPO- Felt nothing
8-9DPO- dull cramps, sore bbs, upset stomach,gassy

feels like af is on her way early... As she's not due until the 13-15th... which is a 28-30 day cycle..


----------



## caringo

CD 1: Started AF, dry CM
CD 15-17: CM creamy 
CD 18-19: abundant EWCM (assumed O day)
CD 23: creamy and wet CM
CD 24: clumpy CM
CD 29-30: creamy and a bit of EWCM
CD 31: EWCM
CD 32: EWCM, slight cramping in morning (first and usually only sign of AF for me and expected day for AF)
CD 33: Tiny amount of creamy CM, lower abdomen cramping, lots of gas and pressure
CD 34: Creamy, slightly yellow CM, creamy slightly clumpy CM, lower abdominal cramping/bloating/pressure; BD'd using pull-out, creamy globby CM after
CD 35: Pressure on bladder (feeling of needing to pee but can't be relieved) BFN, tightness in deep low abdomen, tinge of pain in middle left back, tiny bit of creamy CM
CD 36: Scalp overly sensitive, some pressure on bladder, bit of creamy/slightly chunk CM, slightly sick feeling after lunch, some very stretchy EWCM in afternoon
CD 37: BFN, some pains in side/lower abdomen, CM in underwear
CD 38: Light cramping in morning, light amount of creamy CM, vaginal odor, EWCM/Creamy, chunk of yellow CM
CD 40: CM in underwear, cramping in mid morning, itchy/bloody nose
CD 41: BFN
CD 42: BBT 97.21, BD'd w/ PO
CD 43: BBT 97.85
CD 44: BBT 97.81
CD 45: BBT 98.42; mild abdominal cramps , bit of creamy CM
CD 46: BBT 98.12
CD 47: BBT 98.51, Tiny bit of yellow creamy CM in morning, light abdominal cramping, yellow creamy slightly chunky CM 
CD 48 (today): BBT 97.14 , menstrual-like cramps in morning but no blood, tightness in abdomen/uterus, AF showed in evening with cramps, finally!

No BFP this month but that's ok - I really want a spring baby!


----------



## MellyH

Alrighty, let's try this again. Hey, I finally get to turn one green!!!! The only symptom that differentiated this cycle from my earlier cycles was sore boobs, but even then, they weren't *very* sore, just noticeably more tender than they had been previously.

1-4DPO: Nothing, vague cheerfulness
5DPO: Cried unnecessarily several times. Tiredness due to jetlag?
6DPO: Cramps in the morning, low left hand side. Progesterone is the WORST. One pimple appeared in the PM.
7DPO: Hungrier than normal.
8DPO: Sore boobs! Some dull cramping. Back to normal hunger. Random bouts of scatter-brainedness.
9DPO: Sore boobs! More dull cramping.
10DPO: Crying at the drop of a hat - three times at least. Boobs tender if I poke them.
11DPO: Boobs tender if I poke them. Nothing else.
12DPO: Boobs tender if I poke them. Nothing else.
13DPO: BFP! Niggling cramps on both sides down low. My boobs are basically back to normal now though. Who knows!


----------



## Millie32

Hmmm...

1-3 DPO
Nothing

4-8 DPO
Increased Appetite, like I've never experienced before. Just couldn't get full and couldn't stop thinking about food! Have been trying a calorie controlled diet (only wanted to lose 7lbs) so that went out of the window!

8 DPO Very mild cramping
9 DPO Woke up with a slightly sore throat.
10 DPO (Today) Still a slight sore throat and slight runny nose. Needed to pee more frequently today.

One symptom that I haven't had which I ALWAYS have 7 days prior to AF, is sore boobs! No sore boobs! This is strange for me. I always always get sore boobs 7 days before AF. Is this weird?

Never experienced the TWW before as this is first time TTC. The TWW is dragging so much!


----------



## canadabear

Signing onto this thread. Very interesting so loving reading everyone's symptoms and compairing my own. Trying to wait well past when af is due, june 27 is my 37th birthday. Not sure about my exact o date but here's my best estimate..
0 date: lots of cramping
1,2,3 dpo: cramping, low twinges, bloating, watery cm, strange smelling wee dpo 2.
4 dpo: still cramping a bit, bloating, creamy cm- feels like AF is on the way but way way too early :shrug: also demanded natch cheese crisps (chips) last night, which I never eat, didn't get them and still obsessing about them today.
5dpo: bloating but cramps going away. Still gassy. 
6dpo: woke up with no symptoms :shrug: but as day went on more cramping/tugging in lower abdomen.
7dpo: fluttering/tugging no cramps still a little gassy and bloating.
Noticed more smells in the office today. Feeling more tired than usual.
* edit: completely confused of what dpo I am as messed up my cycle dates and if we were DTD on the 'right' days?! :dohh:*
- so not sure as to dpo - have made my ticker to the best of my ability and looks like it is ok to test in approx 7 days, unless I just can't wait anymore..
so maybe do a day/day feeling..
8ish dpo?? - woke with no symptoms, but some more pressure/tugging/ small bubble sensation later in the morning and for the rest of the day - also thirsty/slight headache and noticing a lot more smells.. yuck


----------



## wncmomma

My bbs have had a dull sting in them all day and feel hot to the touch? Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## MissB1979

Could be nothing as AF isn't due until Thursday, but here are my symptoms:

1-5 dpo: nothing
6 dpo: loose BM in the evening
7 dpo: diarrhea in the morning
8 dpo: diarrhea in the morning & woke up with slight sore throat
9-11 dpo: diarrhea every morning & right sinuses swollen

Since 9 dpo, my BBs have been ever so slightly sore. By now they should really hurt...they usually start hurting 5 days before AF. I so badly want to take an hpt, but don't want to be disappointed. These symptoms could all be just a coincidence.


----------



## FutureFrogMom

Ok future mamas! Here goes for the weirdest cycle ever (1st cycle TTcing)!

According to Fertility Friend, I ovulated on cycle day 13. 

1 dpo: appetite off the charts (and I'm a skinny girl - don't judge me; I just have a fast metabolism).

2 dpo: UTI... whatttt? Probably caused by all that BDing. Dr's appointment. Antibiotics. Ugh. 

3 dpo: Still recovering from UTI. Drinking lots of water. Now candida shows her ugly face (thanks antibiotics). Feeling pretty rotten still.

4 dpo: Feeling slightly better. Doing the whole "no-sugar" thing to get rid of the candida. 

5 dpo: Increased appetite. Feeling irritable. Temps have shot down, not under cover line, but not far above. 

6 dpo: Weird "pinching" feeling in my lower abdomen. I ever wonder if it isn't my bladder acting up again. I can't describe it as anything other than a bloated/pinching sensation in my very low abdomen. As though I had gas in my uterus. I know... random. Temps still down. 

7 dpo: Temp back up. Still feeling a bit of that pinching sensation, along with bloating. 

8 dpo: Spotting. What in the name of... ???? I usually get spotting before AF, but at 8dpo? Eh? TMI - light pink/dark brown/just a few drops in the afternoon, then nothing.

9dpo: Spotting starts up again in the A.M. Very sparse. Bloated/feeling gassy/constipated/wave of queasiness in the P.M. Ugh. At this point, I am certain that I am out!

10 dpo: Temperature on the rise. Tender breasts (especially on the right). Still spotting, but only when I wipe. Feeling crampy. 

11 dpo: No spotting. Tender breasts. Temperature rising. 

12 dpo: I gotta test! BFN! Well, that's just wonderful! Spotting starts up again, but this time (TMI) really dark brown, very sparse. Temp still rising. Feeling really frustrated and irritated. What is my body playing at? I feel blooooaaated beyond belief!

13 dpi (today): Temp still relatively high. No spotting at all. No appetite at all, but BFN. Breasts feeling pretty sore. 

At this point I feel as though it's too late for a BFP, but AF is nowhere in sight! Ladies? Insight? Thoughts? Am I in or out? This is my 1st month TTcing, and it's already driving me insane! How do you ladies manage to handle the tension, haha!

Would it be a bad omen to have a BFP so late in my cycle? I miscarried last October at 5 weeks (accidental pregnancy, very late ovulation so "late BFP", but despite the hardship it was a positive thing as it allowed us to realize that we were ready to start trying). I'm trying to keep the negativity at bay, but it's hard!


----------



## emily3399

HERE I GO AGAIN- 

1-8 DPO Nothing
9 DPO- Random hard boobs. vvv faint bfp on ic 
10 DPO - Gagged brushing my teeth vv faint bfp on ic again
11 DPO- Digital bfp :)


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Emily! Im jealous :D


----------



## emily3399

Hows your cycle going macy?


----------



## bmf1978

36 y.o. TTC #1, low ovarian reserve; trying timed intercourse for 2 more cycles, then move on to IVF. Had an HSG this cycle.

1 dpo - creamy cm, bloated, gassy, breaking out, slightly tender nipples, diarrhea
2 dpo - creamy cm, frequent urination, gassy, slight nausea, slightly tender nipples
3 dpo - creamy cm, gassy, slight nausea, slightly tender/itchy nipples, vivid dreams
4 dpo - creamy cm, sore throat


----------



## wannabemomy37

This month we DTD on CD 8,10 & 14. Ovulation day was CD14.

Just cramps 1-5dpo (and I did pineapple core)
8dpo - heightened sense of smell
9dpo - smells, emotional, possible IB (pinkish/brown CM only when wiping in PM. Nothing since!) AF-type cramps
10dpo - woke up extremely nauseated. Exhausted yet full of energy? Cramps very similar to AF. Yellow blob of CM. Sore pelvic area.
11dpo - smells, yellow blob of CM. sore pelvic area
12-14dpo - sore pelvic area; odd pinches/cramps. lack of appetite. constipated!!
Tested BFN on 13dpo however both OH and I could see a shadow of a line, esp when held up to the light. Hoping it's a good sign as I also had this before my first chemical :happydance:

AF due June 9th at the earliest but likely not till June 11th (30-day cycle)

Fingers tightly crossed for a sticky rainbow bean!!! :cloud9:


----------



## RedRose19

Ive no idea if im in the 2ww or how many dpo I am, but ive tons of creamy cm, cramps, sore bbs, for 3 days ive had a twitching in my lower left abdomen not painful but noticeable, I have had on and off nausea, I even got sick this morning! I tested 2 days ago on an ic bfn :/


----------



## DoubleLines

DoubleLines said:


> Okay so after spending like two hours reading this thread I can't help but play along and continue updating. I really hope I get to turn this green :happydance:
> 
> Our schedules were tough TTC this cyle but we BD on 3 days prior, day prior, and day of O
> 
> *1DPO* - Nada, tiny bit of EWCM
> *2DPO* - cramps and then realize I have a UTI. Brutal. Confirmed by doc. Heart sinks a little making me think this won't be the cycle now.
> *3 DPO* - A few heart flutters. No CM, feels like a desert down there. Kinda worried since some say creamy CM is the first sign.
> *4 DPO* - Not much, so far today, just slightly irritable. Still no CM. Update, out of nowhere this afternoon my face is SUPER flushed and I have a canker sore inside my mouth (I haven't had one of these in years?).
> *5 DPO* - Woke up earlier than my alarm. Canker sore is gone. Feeling energized and completely symptom free so far this morning. Update, this afternoon I'm getting what feels like consistent light pinches in my very low right abdomen area.
> *6 DPO* - After no CM for days, I finally have a little lotion like (piecey/small clumps?) of CM. (TMI). Exhausted (could be from running around all day) but ended up taking an early evening nap (I never nap) and feel like I could sleep for hours. Still in bed early for the night.
> *7 DPO* - Nada so far, little to no watery CM. This afternoon while sitting the car, had a cramp in my lower right abdomen for about 20 minutes. Felt some pressure too. Exhaustion hitting again around 7pm now.
> *8 DPO* - A little bit of (odorless) white clumpy CM. Have been having some serious (somewhat dramatic) mood swings today. Irritability at a high one minute, happy go luck the next. Feeling all around crazy. Carpal tunnel is acting up, left arm and hand achy. OMG very, very faint BFP on a FRER at 6:30pm. Too nervous to believe... will be testing with FMU tomorrow.
> *9 DPO* - another faint positive at 6am on FRER. Aside from fatigue and yesterday's afternoon of being a bit woozy and sporadic cramps - I still can't believe it. Not everyone gets the "normal" sore bbs and cm!!!
> 
> Time to turn this green!

Just got to turn my post green... I still can't believe it! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Kerrie-x

1-2dpo - Nothing
3dpo - extremely hungry, eating anything in sight
4dpo - Absolutely exhausted. Watery CM
5dpo- still exhausted, creamy, thin CM
6dpo - Headache, tired, lotion type creamy cm, feel sick

Will update


----------



## Kerrie-x

DoubleLines said:


> DoubleLines said:
> 
> 
> Okay so after spending like two hours reading this thread I can't help but play along and continue updating. I really hope I get to turn this green :happydance:
> 
> Our schedules were tough TTC this cyle but we BD on 3 days prior, day prior, and day of O
> 
> *1DPO* - Nada, tiny bit of EWCM
> *2DPO* - cramps and then realize I have a UTI. Brutal. Confirmed by doc. Heart sinks a little making me think this won't be the cycle now.
> *3 DPO* - A few heart flutters. No CM, feels like a desert down there. Kinda worried since some say creamy CM is the first sign.
> *4 DPO* - Not much, so far today, just slightly irritable. Still no CM. Update, out of nowhere this afternoon my face is SUPER flushed and I have a canker sore inside my mouth (I haven't had one of these in years?).
> *5 DPO* - Woke up earlier than my alarm. Canker sore is gone. Feeling energized and completely symptom free so far this morning. Update, this afternoon I'm getting what feels like consistent light pinches in my very low right abdomen area.
> *6 DPO* - After no CM for days, I finally have a little lotion like (piecey/small clumps?) of CM. (TMI). Exhausted (could be from running around all day) but ended up taking an early evening nap (I never nap) and feel like I could sleep for hours. Still in bed early for the night.
> *7 DPO* - Nada so far, little to no watery CM. This afternoon while sitting the car, had a cramp in my lower right abdomen for about 20 minutes. Felt some pressure too. Exhaustion hitting again around 7pm now.
> *8 DPO* - A little bit of (odorless) white clumpy CM. Have been having some serious (somewhat dramatic) mood swings today. Irritability at a high one minute, happy go luck the next. Feeling all around crazy. Carpal tunnel is acting up, left arm and hand achy. OMG very, very faint BFP on a FRER at 6:30pm. Too nervous to believe... will be testing with FMU tomorrow.
> *9 DPO* - another faint positive at 6am on FRER. Aside from fatigue and yesterday's afternoon of being a bit woozy and sporadic cramps - I still can't believe it. Not everyone gets the "normal" sore bbs and cm!!!
> 
> Time to turn this green!
> 
> Just got to turn my post green... I still can't believe it! :bfp:Click to expand...

CONGRATS :hugs:


----------



## laura109

DoubleLines said:


> DoubleLines said:
> 
> 
> Okay so after spending like two hours reading this thread I can't help but play along and continue updating. I really hope I get to turn this green :happydance:
> 
> Our schedules were tough TTC this cyle but we BD on 3 days prior, day prior, and day of O
> 
> *1DPO* - Nada, tiny bit of EWCM
> *2DPO* - cramps and then realize I have a UTI. Brutal. Confirmed by doc. Heart sinks a little making me think this won't be the cycle now.
> *3 DPO* - A few heart flutters. No CM, feels like a desert down there. Kinda worried since some say creamy CM is the first sign.
> *4 DPO* - Not much, so far today, just slightly irritable. Still no CM. Update, out of nowhere this afternoon my face is SUPER flushed and I have a canker sore inside my mouth (I haven't had one of these in years?).
> *5 DPO* - Woke up earlier than my alarm. Canker sore is gone. Feeling energized and completely symptom free so far this morning. Update, this afternoon I'm getting what feels like consistent light pinches in my very low right abdomen area.
> *6 DPO* - After no CM for days, I finally have a little lotion like (piecey/small clumps?) of CM. (TMI). Exhausted (could be from running around all day) but ended up taking an early evening nap (I never nap) and feel like I could sleep for hours. Still in bed early for the night.
> *7 DPO* - Nada so far, little to no watery CM. This afternoon while sitting the car, had a cramp in my lower right abdomen for about 20 minutes. Felt some pressure too. Exhaustion hitting again around 7pm now.
> *8 DPO* - A little bit of (odorless) white clumpy CM. Have been having some serious (somewhat dramatic) mood swings today. Irritability at a high one minute, happy go luck the next. Feeling all around crazy. Carpal tunnel is acting up, left arm and hand achy. OMG very, very faint BFP on a FRER at 6:30pm. Too nervous to believe... will be testing with FMU tomorrow.
> *9 DPO* - another faint positive at 6am on FRER. Aside from fatigue and yesterday's afternoon of being a bit woozy and sporadic cramps - I still can't believe it. Not everyone gets the "normal" sore bbs and cm!!!
> 
> Time to turn this green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got to turn my post green... I still can't believe it! :bfp:Click to expand...




Congrats xx


----------



## wncmomma

So I wasn't imagining things! It was bfp after all! Tests all taken today at 10 dpo!
 



Attached Files:







20140610_113647.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 46


----------



## DoubleLines

wncmomma said:


> So I wasn't imagining things! It was bfp after all! Tests all taken today at 10 dpo!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## emily3399

woohoo congratulations :)


----------



## wncmomma

Really struggling on when to tell hubs. Wanted to wait until fathers day but I dont think I cant wait that long


----------



## Fox26

Hi all, I'm a newbie here! :)

So I've been up since 3am feeling unwell and couldn't go back to sleep, so I've been reading all of your lovely and heartwarming stories on that dreaded 2ww!

I'm there myself at the moment, hoping for my BFP


----------



## nickielg

28 y.o. Had still birth last Sept @ 24 wks. Have PCOS, usually only get af twice a year, if that. Been of BC for almost 4 months, usually only get af for 2 months after. Not actively trying but DTD CD8 Last month about 2 days before I got my af had some "af" type symptoms (usually I get nothing, af just comes). Really think I'm out.

6 dpo-cramping, just minor in the morning. picked up a little in the afternoon, felt like it wanted to fall out. :wacko:
7 dpo-cramping today again, tightening feeling in upper abdomen, lower back pain, very gassy, and just have this heavy feeling in my stomach, also feeling like im wet.
8 dpo-had crazy heartburn last night after eating pizza, which I never get. more lower back pain, some cramping, and weird cramps on both sides of stomach that just popped up and immediately went away, stomach still feels heavy. no cm today though. not sure if thats a good or bad sign.
9 dpo-got super nauseous this afternoon, took a mid day nap outta nowhere, and just feeling very emotional, and lower back pain.
10 dpo-very emotional, still gassy as all get out, sore throat, stuffy nose, ear ache, nausea.
11 dpo-strong cramps, back pain, stuffy nose still around, and pulling sensation throughout my whole stomach.


----------



## bmf1978

36 y.o. TTC #1, low ovarian reserve; trying timed intercourse for 2 more cycles, then move on to IVF. Had an HSG this cycle.

1 dpo - creamy cm, bloated, gassy, breaking out, slightly tender nipples, diarrhea
2 dpo - creamy cm, frequent urination, gassy, slight nausea, slightly tender nipples
3 dpo - creamy cm, gassy, slight nausea, slightly tender/itchy nipples, vivid dreams
4 dpo - creamy cm, sore throat
5 dpo - creamy cm, sore throat
6 dpo - sore throat
7 dpo - backache, increased appetite, sore throat
8 dpo - dull ache in lower right back since last night, squinter on wondfo (holy moly!)


----------



## ms_lola

Hello, joining in! :hi:

This is my first cycle off BCP, I'm guessing I ovulated around CD14, but I wasn't temping or using OPK so I'm unsure!

1dpo - lots of energy
2dpo - sore nipples
3dpo - REALLY sore nipples, anxious all morning, bit of nausea, really sore neck at night
4dpo - sore nipples, lotiony cm only when wiping, happy mood
5dpo - sore nipples, pains under left armpit, bad AF type cramps in the evening, really feel like its coming on!
6dpo - sore nipples and aereolas look bigger? but could be all in my head. flu symptoms and gassy, annoying pimple on my brow bone :shrug:
7dpo - flu symptoms, runny nose and dry throat really getting annoying! nipples are constantly hard, also quite hungry today

AF showed up about 11dpo!


----------



## chicachic

Hello, joining in! 

I am a new user at BnB. This is my tenth cycle of TTC, I'm guessing I ovulated around CD11 as per +ve opk. I have a 28 days cycle. I have been spotting symptoms almost every cycle but AF ( :devil: ) showed up everytime... :brat:

1-5dpo - No symptoms what so ever. Maybe a little nauseous but I might be just spotting fake symptoms.... :dohh:

6dpo - sore nipples and feel crampy along the waist! 

Raising hopes again... :sadangel:


----------



## peanutmomma

[/COLOR]new to TWW this time around. Hoping for baby #2 Our DD was born October 8, 2013. O'd on the 11th I believe
CD 15 I O'd
3 DPO I have slight cramping going on so weird as I never have cramps unless it is the day AF comes. Af not due til 23rd
4DPO still a bit crampy, lots of gas YUCK!!! Feel pukey in the am, and wanting to eat lots of hummus. (just like when I was in early pregnancy with DD) Either i love hummus or my body is trying to decide what's up
5DPO tired gassy emotional
6DPO Tired urinating a lot last night, nauseous, cramps, headache, sore itchy nipples too
took OPK just to see and to hold me over til next week and it was Pos. but faintly Pos. Why would it still be pos? anyways 7 days til AF is due. I will keep updating til I get an answer, though we are headed out of town this weekend so I will be busy at least
8DPO feel like AF is comming but its too early
1oDPO we were out of town all weekend. But woke up daily feeling ill. Peeing lots and crazy increased sex drive


----------



## KatieSweet

Oh, I love this thread. I read through it all before I joined, and it taught me a lot about what I needed to look out for. I kept notes of my symptoms for this thread and will list them here in case they're helpful! 

I've been on pregnancy vitamins since I went off BC in January; I started taking extra B6 and an additional B-complex vitamin Mid may. 

CD16 - I ovulated. 
3DPO - had to go to the bathroom a lot. 
4DPO - feeling on edge, snappy at DH
5DPO - Pain near my right armpit, acne outbreak on my chin, still had to use the bathroom a lot.
7DPO - Very gassy. Poor DH  CM is different than usual: wet rather than creamy, sticky or dry. 
8DPO - CM is almost egg white, gassy again
9DPO - CD25 and the LACK of symptoms here is noteworthy: feeling none of my normal AF symptoms
10DPO - Still no AF symptoms, got crampy at about 6PM like I needed to use the bathroom, but instead I got creamy CM with a streak of blood in it. Felt very down, like I was out. Stomach bothers me. 
11DPO - BBT dip, still above coverline. On and off brown spotting throughout the day. Acid reflux in the morning and early afternoon. (I usually get acid reflux around ovulation, so this was another tell tale sign for me.) Big cystic pimple on chin, but without the usual nerve pains I get there. Frequent urination.
12DPO - BBT slightly up. Headache, very dry throat, killer lower back ache woke me up at night and continued throughout the day. Frequent urination, burning sensation - I felt like I had a UTI. Still no AF symptoms. Brown spotting on and off. 
13DPO - BBT stable. Very hungry upon waking. (I usually don't have that.) Acid reflux with dry heaving in the morning / early afternoon. My urine smells stronger. On and off brown spotting. 
14DPO - BBT stable. Hungry upon waking. Just a wee bit of spotting left that morning. Frequent urination. Tested, faint BFP. Very, very tired that day, very. Little brown discharge with my creamy CM, because of the CM I felt the spotting was more like "what was left and had yet to come out". Tender BB's; a bra is actually comfortable now. At night I had a cramp around my right hip. 
15DPO - BBT up 0.3 degrees Celsius, tested again, BFP. Still faint, but better than the one before. Hungry upon waking. Headache, lower twinges (ovary area) and again with the reflux. And the peeing. Always the peeing. 

For me, the biggest clue was the absence of AF symptoms. That is pretty much what kept me from treating myself to a big "Bite me, witch!" bottle of wine when I first started spotting.


----------



## meg

Congrats Katie!!!


----------



## DentDoc16

I'll join in too! =) 

So this was my first cycle coming off of BCP.

1DPO- sore (and bigger?) nipples, Montgomery tubercles very large & painful, cramping
2DPO- Sore nipples/tubercles again, cramping
3DPO- Sore nipples/tubercles again, cramping
4DPO- Sore nipple/tubercles again
5DPO- Sore nipples/tubercles again, cramping
6DPO- Sore nipples/tubercles again
7DPO- Soreness again, cramping, acne
8DPO- Some nipple soreness but not as much, some cramping, nausea after dinner
9DPO- Slight nipple pain again, some cramping lower back, nausea after dinner
10DPO- Slight nipple pain, cramping lower back, fatigue, twinges in lower right abdomen
11DPO- Slight nipple pain, cramping in lower back (feels more like strong period cramps), diarrhea, bouts of nausea, (Am I peeing more?), just a tiny tiny bit of brown spots on panty liner
12DPO- Tested with fmu: BFN. Very fatigued, thirsty, some nipple sensitivity
Around 9pm.. :witch:

:flower:


----------



## Bowmans

Great thread . This is my 2nd month ttc.

1-3 dpo no symptoms to report

4 dpo cramps, pain in bbs on side and under arms, fatigue and back ache

5-6 Dpo slight cramps, fatigue


----------



## elefhants1

Alright, I'm trying this out...I have little to no clue what I am doing, but I can't help but assume I am a symptom spotting uncertain mommy to be!

I had my period from May 29- June 3
Unprotected baby making love on June 3, June 13 and June 14. 

I got curious after June 3 and began looking to see how long sperm can live and decided it was probably unlikely that anything would stick. Well on June 13 I decided to check my CM, I (TMI ALERT) retrived without effort what I would call a large bit of EWCM and figured this was probably my O. 

So, the morning of the 14th I woke up and continued to have ALL DAY a sharpish, twinging, nagging pain on my right side between my belly button and hip bone, my back was killing me all day. 

The following day (what I would call 2dpo) I began having to pee more and more, that night I could not sleep which is very uncharacteristic of me. 

Thinking I would be exhausted last night I went home anitcipating taking a nap and I wasn't able to although, I ended up sleeping like a champ last night

5dpo- my temp went up to 98.3 this morning (it's been about 97.4-97.6) and I'm having twinges right below my belly button and left side. 

I'm not really tracking anything, just being mindful. I'm not necessarily trying, but I would welcome a baby! 
I also know it's super early, but I figure this weekend I'll POAS and if it's a BFN I'll wait to see if AF shows up. 

I am a pretty standard 28 day cycle, consistent every month. 
I was on the Depo Shot for 5 years and came off a yearand a half ago. I took the BC pill for a few months before quitting everything. I had complication regulating my cycle for about 6-8 months after coming off the shot and for about 5-6 months I've been fairly regular. 

I am 26 y/o and I know for certain I want to have a baby in the near future, so I figure it's best to get to know my body. I have been tracking my symptoms on a phone app and each day brings something new. I definately don't cramp in between periods, so this is leading me to wonder what's going on it my body!


----------



## elefhants1

and I just realized, I said i'm not tracking and that I am tracking at the same time...

I guess I kind of am, but I don't want to get my hopes to wound up!


----------



## cravemyheart

I'm pretty sure I o'd today. We didn't try this cycle though, because DH wants to make sure his job is going to support a baby. (He had to step down from his managers position, so now he's paid less). I promised, so were going to try in July I think. But I'm going to keep track of my symptoms from this cycle which ultimately going to end in AF, just to show myself and others that sometimes symptoms of PMS can mimic pregnancy. And to have something to compare to other cycles.

O day - some cramping, diarrhea, ewcm


----------



## lauraloo24

Heres my symptoms for this cycle, copied over from my TTC diary:

1DPO - Tender stomach, slight cramping, gas.
2DPO - Upset stomach, abdominal cramping, sudden sharp pains in boobs.
3DPO - More cramping, full feeling in lower abdomen, hurts to suck in stomach,mega bloated.
4DPO- more cramping, still can't suck in lower stomach, twinges,bloated.
5DPO- much of the same but also noticed increased cm and so exhausted this pm I had a nap!
6DPO - More cramping, bloating, pain at top of legs, still cant suck in stomach, tired, emotional, left sided twinges and backache, glob of greenish cm when wiped, slight pink spotting? BFN - of course!
7DPO- not much today, bit lightheaded and some left sided back pain. Occasional mild tingly/shooting pain in bbs, nipples seem larger and darker with veins more visible. Sharp shooting pain in vagina.
8DPO - Woke up with an inexplicable feeling that this isnt our month, felt down. V. small amount of spotting on tp, pains in legs, left and right sided back pain, nausea, and light headed. Feel achey all over, like i'm getting the flu. BFN - decided not to test till AF late.
9DPO - Woke for no apparent reason at 4.45am. Boiling hot. Went to loo, then couldnt get back to sleep for tossing and turning and restless legs. Woke with AF style cramps and backache but no sign of anything yet, just increased cm. Cervix seems low, not sure if thats a good thing or not! Legs ache and feel a bit weak. Occasional pain in bbs.
10DPO - Didnt wake up early but had backache and AF cramps whilst still in bed. Restless, achey legs again. Some more twinges and a sort of "hot" feeling in abdomen area. Occasional pains in bbs. Cm definitely increased, keep feeling as if AF has arrived but nothing.... getting hopeful.


----------



## Tove

I'm joining this thread and symptom spotting my way through the TWW in hopes it will pass a little quicker... 

1 dpo: brown spotting and ewcm, cervix low, firm closed
2 dpo: same as above, very tired
3 dpo: brownish cm, cervix very low and firm
4 dpo: still spotting, temp not rising much. Feel very down about this cycle. Insomnia.
5 dpo: no spotting thankfully, sticky cm, cervix firm and closed, bbs slightly sore
6 dpo: sticky cm, bbs a little tender on the sides, pinching feeling in lower abdomen for a couple of minutes
7 dpo: creamy cm (but not much), cervix firm closed, lower abdomen feels tight/full (hard to describe but not uncommon for me in the luteal phase), bbs feel full and slightly tender, I keep squeezing them every ten minutes just to check...
8 dpo: bbs ache (even when I don't touch them, though this is not uncommon for me before af), cervix is medium closed firm, cm is sticky and sparse, heartburn (which I usually never get), saw a tiny bit of blood when checking my cm in the evening - hoping it's implantation bleeding!
9 dpo: some slight nausea earlier in the day, bbs feel full and heavy, some twinges in lower abdomen, some pink/brown spotting - fingers crossed it's from implantation and not the start of AF. I don't feel pregnant and if I wasn't TTC I wouldn't think about these 'symptoms' at all. Testing tomorrow morning just to stop think about when I should start testing!
10 dpo: stark white bfn this morning, pink tinged cm when checking, bbs still full and tender, temp high but I feel out!! :( Some cramping. I feel depressed and irritated, as I always do before AF...
11 dpo: bfn, big drop in temp, brown spotting which I always get for one or two days before AF. Today is three days before AF. I'm out :( now the wait to ovulate begins again.
12 dpo: bfn (evap). Cramping and light bleeding started during the day, making my lp two days shorter than usual.


----------



## martamok

KatieSweet said:


> Oh, I love this thread. I read through it all before I joined, and it taught me a lot about what I needed to look out for. I kept notes of my symptoms for this thread and will list them here in case they're helpful!

Your post was sooo great! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## cravemyheart

cravemyheart said:


> I'm pretty sure I o'd today. We didn't try this cycle though, because DH wants to make sure his job is going to support a baby. (He had to step down from his managers position, so now he's paid less). I promised, so were going to try in July I think. But I'm going to keep track of my symptoms from this cycle which ultimately going to end in AF, just to show myself and others that sometimes symptoms of PMS can mimic pregnancy. And to have something to compare to other cycles.
> 
> O day - some cramping, diarrhea, ewcm

Ok. So yesterday I had a positive opk. So I was wrong about my o date. 
Which is definitely today. I have ewcm and I'm cramping on my right side.


----------



## martamok

This is SUCH a great thread..can't wait to read everyones posts, I only read a few today.

We've been TTC for over a year now, very frustrated, but trying to stay positive. This months we tried to be very good, taking vitamins, changing our diet, being very active, etc. I'm being very hopeful. 

1-4dpo - I wasn't really paying attention since we had a very busy weekend
5dpo -very watery cm, twinges (this is was made me super excited lol never had this before), no sore breasts which I always have!
6dpo - very water cm, cramps, tired
7dpo - lower back pain, very gassy, light cramps at night again, very irritated 
8dpo- BFN in the am, very dry mc, nausea midday, ovary pain 
9dpo - bad cramps, lower back pain, sore boobs, I think AF is coming
10dpo - BFN 
11dpo - pretty bad AF cramps. TMI...but after sex there was blood when I wiped and on my husband, I just thought my period came early, didn't think twice about it...but no more blood ever since then. (Any thoughts anyone??)
12dpo - nothing much
13dpo- I have an appointment with my OBGYN tonight, so I'll POAS there 
14 dpo - AF is here, like clock work! Hate her


----------



## martamok

Hey! Have you POAS?? Im really curious bc this is my first cycle that my boobs arent sore as well. Hope you got a BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## PPlum

I'm new to this, but I'll give it a go:
0dpo - twinges on right side, ecwm
1-4dpo - nothing, but I didn't really pay attn
5dpo - light cramps, headache, exhausted
6dpo - light cramps, headache, exhausted
7dpo - light cramps, headache, exhausted
8dpo - light cramps, exhausted
9dpo - light cramps, lower back cramps, exhausted
10dpo - light cramps, lower back cramps, exhausted
11 dpo - major PMS-like headache, which usually means AF the next day, but that would be extremely early for AF
12dpo - moderate cramps, very slight queasiness, felt like AF would be there any minute and kept going to the bathroom with my pad just in case.
13 dpo - symptoms disappeared
14dpo - no symptoms (where did you go, symptoms???)

I bought a super cheap test at 13dpo but it was BFN. D-: With ds, I didn't get any symptoms for the entire cycle and I didn't test until I was a week late...hell, I didn't even have the slightest bit of nausea/queasiness/morning sickness throughout the whole pregnancy! But this is totally different, which leads me to believe that I'm not pg at all. Ugh Is there any hope for me?!?!?!


----------



## chicachic

I am 11 DPO... with No real symptoms...

Slight cramps only if I think of it.... May be a sign of AF expected on 23rd June....

Dreaming of BFP.... But not much hopes though... :wacko:


----------



## mamma23

DixieChick42 said:


> I ovulated 2/10...
> 
> 5 DPO - Nausea upon waking a few other times during the day when I didn't eat soon enough.
> 
> 6 DPO - Going to the bathroom constantly regardless of amount of water intake. Boobs getting sore and heavy.
> 
> This one isn't really a symptom but I thought it was super interesting... my friend is 7 weeks pregnant, her and her husband came over yesterday. After observing how our dog was being super needy (not his usual style) and was constantly wanting attention from either me or Hubby. They both remarked how before she found out she was pregnant, their dog started doing that type of stuff which is out of the ordinary for him too. Our dog started acting like this around 2/10 ~ 2/11.
> 
> 7 DPO - Boobs heavy, heightened smells, unexplainable fatigue, crazy dreams, irritability, hungry, bloated
> 
> 8 DPO - Nausea, sneezing, bloated, tired, cramps, creamy cm, burping, heartburn, irritable, slight headache, increased sinus drainage but not stuffy, crazy dreams, tired
> 
> 9 DPO - itching/soreness breasts thru chest under arms, nausea, sinus drainage, heartburn, creamy cm, bloating, tired, cramps, hungry, irritable, crazy dreams
> 
> 10 DPO - itching/soreness breasts thru chest under arms, and they are so heavy, nausea, sinus drainage, bloating, more noticable twingy cramps, tired, creamy cm with some (TMI) stringy, stretchy cm, thirsty, and dreams again :roll:
> 
> 11 DPO - sore nipples and bbs, heaviness in bbs, so tired, sinus drainage, nausea, thirsty, this one is really weird, my uterus feels almost heavy, like I'm having pressure in my lower abdomen but I don't feel as bloated as I was a few days ago, definitely twingey cramps, had one sharp, pulling twinge that last for about 5 minutes in the PM, weird dreams, irritable
> 
> update on my dog: he's still acting so weird. Last night I was doing homework and he kept laying under my desk. He's about 80 lbs so it was a pretty tight fit for him but he's been doing this alot in the last couple weeks. He normally only hides under the desk if there's thunder.
> 
> 12 DPO - bloated, heavy, sore bbs, sore nipples, tired, sinus drainage, nausea, thirsty, twinges/cramps/pressure, pregnancy/children dream, hungry
> 
> 13 DPO - BFN :( bloated, sore/itchy bbs/nipples, tingling nipples(??), hungry, twinges/cramps/pressure turned into AF like cramps alternating between uterus and left ovary, not sure what that's all about, creamy cm with some globs (TMI, sorry), pregnancy dream again (think it's all in my head, haha literally)
> 
> 14 DPO - BFN on IC and FRER :( some twinges in left ovary again (alternating to uterus this afternoon), sinus drainage, starting to feel slightly stuffy, headache this evening, twinges are starting to feel like the beginning of af :cry:
> 
> 15 DPO - honestly, nothing. I feel fine today, no cramps, no nausea, nothing except feeling like an idiot because clearly I was convincing my body to feel like I thought it should :( Still holding out a little bit of hope until af shows though. UPDATE 7:00pm and the witch is on her way, she should be here by the morning :( guess my positive feelings this month were all wrong, here comes 2 fulls years...
> 
> 16 DPO - Still feeling like af is on her way, my lp lasts usually 14-16 days so today or tomorrow wouldn't be late yet. BFN this am. Witch showed.
> 
> :wacko: Starting to think I am going crazy

Can you explain what BFN, AF and all those shorts means. For someone new its hard to follow along :)


----------



## mamma23

Hey everyone! 

3DPO- Stomach feels weird, hard to explain. Fatigued. 

4DPO- Achy (like i ran a marathon! whole body hurts). Uneasy stomach (no vomiting but gagging). Restless sleep.CM a bit grey, feels creamy like lotion and cervix is low, easy to reach, open. 

5DPO- Lower back pain (comes and goes), breasts a bit bigger (feel different little heavy). Headaches. Achy. Restless sleep.CM a bit grey, feels creamy like lotion and cervix is low, easy to reach, open. Thought maybe it was gas bubbles but i am going to the washroom normally for a bowel movement and its normal.

6DPO- Heighten smell, breasts feel heavy and different, stomach still feeling uneasy and weird, urinating allot no matter water intake, feeling hungry. Headaches. Achy. Restless sleep, weird dreams. CM watery, bit off color (clearish). Heartburn. Thought maybe it was gas bubbles but i am going to the washroom normally for a bowel movement and its normal. 

7DPO- Breasts feel heavy and different, stomach still feeling uneasy and weird (like there is something in there.. maybe i'm just crazy?), urinating allot no matter water intake, feeling hungry.

2 false tests so far this month prior to ovulation.


----------



## martamok

mamma23 said:


> DixieChick42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain what BFN, AF and all those shorts means. For someone new its hard to follow along :)Click to expand...

Hey! When I started reading posts everything was so confusing for me too! :wacko: Here's a few and a link to all of the abbreviations:

BFN Big fat negative
BFP Big fat positive
AF Aunt flow (period)
POAS Peeing on a stick
TTC trying to conceive 

https://www.babycenter.com/community-help-abbreviations

:thumbup:


----------



## martamok

chicachic said:


> I am 11 DPO... with No real symptoms...
> 
> Slight cramps only if I think of it.... May be a sign of AF expected on 23rd June....
> 
> Dreaming of BFP.... But not much hopes though... :wacko:

Any news? How are you feeling? Have you tested? :hugs:


----------



## cravemyheart

cravemyheart said:


> cravemyheart said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I o'd today. We didn't try this cycle though, because DH wants to make sure his job is going to support a baby. (He had to step down from his managers position, so now he's paid less). I promised, so were going to try in July I think. But I'm going to keep track of my symptoms from this cycle which ultimately going to end in AF, just to show myself and others that sometimes symptoms of PMS can mimic pregnancy. And to have something to compare to other cycles.
> 
> O day - some cramping, diarrhea, ewcm
> 
> Ok. So yesterday I had a positive opk. So I was wrong about my o date.
> Which is definitely today. I have ewcm and I'm cramping on my right side.Click to expand...

6dpo- nipples are sore. must be AF making her way around the bend.


----------



## Babyhead

Hi girls mind if I join in? I hope somebody can shed some light here

So I had a m/c 10 days ago. I only bled for 3/4 days and my levels went back to normal. I have ovulated again and I'm now approx 2/3dpo. The thing is, I'm already feeling some of the exact same symptoms I had when I was pregnant a few weeks ago before I m/c. It's all very strange because I know it's way too early right? I have the same bloated ness and gassy like before and the lightheaded ness and I'm feeling some of the same twinges etc. 
Has anyone gotten pg straight after a loss and experienced any of this? I don't want to get my hopes up but I have a feeling I may just have caught the egg again. It's very strange and I think I can compare the symptoms as it's all still very fresh having only miscarried less than 2 weeks ago. 
I really hope I can catch a sticky bean. I've had an ectopic already and now 2 m/c. I've read loads about being more fertile after a loss and I didn't want to miss this chance. Any ideas ladies? Thank you xx


----------



## cravemyheart

babyhead- I think its too soon to know and too soon for symptoms. this all happened in 10 days. you could still be feeling the residual effects of the miscarriage. How do you know you ovulated again?


----------



## Babyhead

Hospital kept taking my bloods until levels had dropped back to zero. I'm charting and temping. I always ovulate early anyway my cycles are only 26 days long. Took me 6 years to get pg again and then m/c. Maybe I'm just clutching at straws but i guess I'll have to wait and see


----------



## cravemyheart

babyhead- Its possible.. But too early I'd say. Wait it out. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## caringo

First month TTC #1! 
Chart in siggy!

O day: Temp dip. EWCM with pinkish tint. Read this is a good sign of fertility so FX! Cramps also. 
1DPO: Temp dip. Creamy CM. Diarrhea.
2DPO: Lowest temp at 96.75. Creamy CM. Gassy and tired. 
3DPO: Temp rise. Creamy CM. Cramps and dizziness. CD 18.
4DPO: Temp rise. More EWCM? Just a bit.
5DPO: Temp rise. Gassy in the morning. HUGE glob of white creamy mucus mixed with EWCM. Bad diarrhea :/
6DPO: Temp rise. Creamy CM. Diarrhea.
7DPO: Significant temp drop (.3 F). Creamy CM.
8DPO: Temp drop again (.1 F). Really tired in the afternoon. Lots of creamy CM when we BD'd! Tested with FMU and possibly got a BFP! (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2197839-5-7-dpo-am-seeing-things.html)
9DPO: Temp drop and 3 BFNs.
10DPO: No temp recorded, creamy CM
11DPO: Very low temp, shooting pains under rib cage and in back, creamy CM
12DPO: Significant temp rise. BFN on FRER. Teeny bit of EWCM at night, creamy CM throughout day
13DPO: Temp same as previous day. Creamy CM, numbness & tingling in left arm/hand. Headache at left base of skull and behind eyes.
14DPO: Temp rise. Increased creamy CM w/bit of EWCM. Tightness in lower abdomen, tingling/tightness in left hand. BD'd in evening.
15DPO: Temp dip. VERY stretchy EWCM and creamy CM. Found dark spots in my underwear...possible spotting? Back HURTS! *I think this may actually be ovulation day!*
(1DPO) 16DPO: No temp recorded. More VERY stretchy EWCM. Big ol' zit.
(2DPO) 17DPO: Temp rise (.5 from 15DPO). Creamy CM.
(3DPO) 18DPO: Temp dip (ugh!). More EWCM.
(4DPO) 19DPO: Temp dip. Only CM noticed was thick, white, maybe sticky that stretched like EWCM.
(5DPO) 20DPO: Slight temp rise. MORE EWCM! When BDing, felt like cervix was really low.
(6DPO) 21DPO: Temp dip. Some creamy/thick CM. :bfn: Dull cramps (gas?) and some back pain.
(7DPO) 22DPO: Slight temp rise. Pressure on lower left abdomen. Definite sharp pains in lower left abdomen/uterus...feels different than normal menstrual cramps. SO THIRSTY.
(8DPO) 23DPO: Tiny temp rise. Thirsty. :bfn:
(9DPO) 24DPO: Temp rise. Sinus pressure/cold/sneezing. Some back pain.
(10DPO) 25DPO: Woke up with extremely sore throat and sinus pressure. Very stuffed up. :bfn: Sharp rib cage pains in the evening.
(11DPO) 26DPO: Temp over *98* today! Full degree jump from previous day...although probably from being sick. Feeling better but not totally over it. Sharp rib cage pain in left side. Yellow stretchy CM glob.
(12DPO) 27DPO: Temp drop. A bit more yellow, stretchy CM. Getting better. Breaking out some.
(13DPO) 28DPO: Temp drop - back to "normal" (low 97s). Some cramps in the morning. Big glob of really gummy, yellowish/pinkish tinted CM.


----------



## macydarling

Hopefully the 7th cycle will be the lucky one :) DH & I BD'd total of 5 times during fertile week.

1DPO~ nothing, watery CM
2DPO~ nothing, little EWCM
3DPO~ frequent urination, cramps in lower tummy/back. DR confirms bladder infection. Worried this will ruin my chances.
4DPO~ lots of clear and stretchy CM; like ewcm but thinner. Mild pressure in lower belly and frequent urination likely caused by BI.
5DPO~ white/clear, stretchy CM. Sore throat. Headache-y. Emotional/weepy.
6DPO~ Watery/clear CM. Slight nausea in the AM (could be from antibiotic). Acne breakout.
7DPO~ Not much CM/still watery with a white tinge. Random waves of nausea normal PMS for me). Headache. Tired.
8DPO~ creamy, white CM. Emotional/weepy/irritable. BFN on Rite-Aid HPT. Lower backache/cramping in back pm.
9DPO~ creamy, white CM. BFN FRER. Gutted! Bad taste in mouth. Headache-y.
10DPO~ lots of creamy white CM. BFN FRER. Very emotional/weepy/irritable. Cried a lot. Sore nipples and breasts.
11DPO~ white CM. Sore breasts and nipples. BFN FRER. Light cramping on and off all day, lower back pain in evening. Random waves of nausea. No appetite.
12DPO~ white CM. Sore nipples and breasts. Bad bloating. Same light cramping as yesterday but only a little in evening. No appetite.
13DPO~ woke up bloated. Wiped and had the smallest amount of brown tinged EWCM. Checked internally and got white CM. Not sure if AF is screwing with me? Update: has turned into light flow. I'm out.


----------



## PixiePike

This is our 3rd cycle. If we aren't successful I will start charting this month if AF comes. I am taking temps everyday already just haven't ever charted them. 

1-8DPO: nothing out of the usual. I was a little more gassy then usual.

9 DPO: very sensitive teeth. (I don't typically have this symptom during PMS)

10 DPO: teeth are still sensitive. Woke up okay but an hour into my day and I felt like I had a pulled muscle in my stomach. Did absolutely nothing to cause that. BFN

11DPO: stomach still tender, teeth still sensitive, stretchy/sticky CM

12DPO: I woke up with an extreme runny nose, sore throat and headache. Around 7:00 p.m. I had a tiny amount of bright red blood in my CM. Hoping it is possible implantation. I had some cramps before bed and that is it. 

13DPO: I have felt bloated all day, gassy, and I have a strange pressure on my lower abdomen. I want to say I have had cramps but they are different then period cramps and much lower than normal. Hoping for a BFP tomorrow! (I might test tonight so I will keep you updated LOL)


----------



## Lulus mama

Little background first...I am 27 and ttc #2, it took 4 months of trying for success. I o'd on cycle day 16/17 I never temp'd, only used the ovia app on my phone for 3 months without success and it estimated my O day to be cycle day 19. I then decided it was time to try OPK strips which were positive on cycle days 13, 14, and morning of 15. BD'd 13,15 and 16.

1dpo: tender breasts (normal to start after O for me), left pelvic twinges 
2 dpo: creamy cm, tender breasts, tired
3 dpo: tender breasts
4 dpo: tender breasts, tired
5 dpo: tender breasts, tired, irritable, brown spotting ( not normal for me mid cycle- implantation), gassy, left pelvic pain- twinges and dull ache
6 dpo: more brown spotting, cp was still very low- painful when bd'ding, still cramps on and off, irritable, tired, back and hips ached attributed it to sitting doing pedicures at work for 6 straight hours- had to take ibuprofen, small wave of nausea lasted about a minute
7 dpo: wave of nausea, more brown spotting, still tender breasts- seem fuller and veiny, cramps on and off, constipation starting (only had this with first pregnancy
8 dpo: crampy, constipation, tender breasts, tired, ate my favorite squash for dinner and tasted like soap, BFN
9 dpo: tired, couldn't resist poas again- wasn't expecting a positive but there it was!! BFP!! faint line- went to drs confirmed w their test (I have to go ASAP to the dr bc I have a blood clotting disorder and have to be on blood thinning injections throughout my pregnancies so I don't miscarry) sent for blood work and they will be scheduling an ultrasound once big enough to see


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats


----------



## peanutmomma

so second TWW on this thread. I tried to make the last one RED but it refuses to work.
Anywho, I O yesterday on CD11 so early for me. I will be here daily this time as I have a long wait ahead. I am charting, I used OPKs this time, the ferning test, CM checks all of it and now I am eating Brazil nuts and pineapple daily like recommended after O.
1DPO- Been emotional last few days, had an overwhelming feeling come over me earlier today that I may have done everything right and baby #2 may be on board. Awesome but nervous. Also, still having O like pain on both sides
3DPO- headache and real sore bbs. Feeling off like AF is coming today, yet way to early
4DPO- crazy pain in uterine area both sides, headache, bloating, weepy, shooting pains in BBS, temp drop
5DPO- lots of creamy CM, bbs hurt, headache like crazy, cervix high closed and soft, temp back up. vivid dreams last night. 5 days til early testing can begin. Okay, so while driving back from store this evening I get an all of the sudden crazy pain in my bbs, I have had an achey pelvis most of the day too.
6DPO- Feeling ill, sore bbs, headache, super exhausted, Took test even though way way to early but was asked to test anyways. BFN. Test again in 3 days
7DPO-Bbs are huge today, bra cup feeling quite full, started to get little blue veins in them, under arms hurt, nipples starting to hurt and leak a little. Watery yet white creamy CM, Super nauseous, belly warm to the touch, super bloated too. body aches all over, DH says I have a look about me. Took a FRER I found in my junk drawer from last year. It expired in March of this year so I thought I would play. Think it was a BFN, but my eyes thought there was something maybe there. I don't really know. Testing for real Friday
8DPO- BACK HURTS, fell asleep at 6:30pm last night. bbs hurt, sneezing like crazy and lots of mucus. Took IC test looked BFP
9DPO- took FRER and BFN so I guess bad IC test. I will wait and test Sunday, but feel I got my hopes up for nothing. Not over til AF shows right? Well then, I have sore bbs still, backache, Areolis are darker, blue veins in my bbs, gas, bloating, nausea, temp still up, heartburn
11DPO-So, here is something fun, I woke up sneezing and almost peeing myself I had to go so bad. So, then I feel the need to blow my nose and BLOODY NOSE!! Yummy!! I used to get them early on with DD too. SO, maybe a good sign?
My hips are hurting and I have easily seen blue veins in my bbs.
12DPO- Last night I had some cramps that felt like contractions, a bloody nose and up peeing a lot, this morning used $1 store test even though AF isn't due for 2 days and the faintest but there :bfp:


----------



## martamok

PixiePike said:


> 13DPO: I have felt bloated all day, gassy, and I have a strange pressure on my lower abdomen. I want to say I have had cramps but they are different then period cramps and much lower than normal. Hoping for a BFP tomorrow! (I might test tonight so I will keep you updated LOL)

Any news?


----------



## martamok

caringo said:


> First month TTC #1!

Have you tested yet?


----------



## caringo

martamok said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> First month TTC #1!
> 
> Have you tested yet?Click to expand...

Yes, I have tested 7 times, the first test was faint positive, second was negative, third was possibly positive and all the rest negative. You can see which days on my post :) AF is due for me within the next few days, so if she doesn't show I may test again.


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> Hopefully the 7th cycle will be the lucky one :) DH & I BD'd total of 5 times during fertile week.
> 
> 1DPO~ nothing, watery CM
> 2DPO~ nothing, little EWCM
> 3DPO~ frequent urination, cramps in lower tummy/back. DR confirms bladder infection. Worried this will ruin my chances.
> 4DPO~ lots of clear and stretchy CM; like ewcm but thinner. Mild pressure in lower belly and frequent urination likely caused by BI.
> 5DPO~ white/clear, stretchy CM. Sore throat. Headache-y. Emotional/weepy.
> 6DPO~ Watery/clear CM. Slight nausea in the AM (could be from antibiotic). Acne breakout.
> 7DPO~ Not much CM/still watery with a white tinge. Random waves of nausea normal PMS for me). Headache. Tired.
> 8DPO~ creamy, white CM. Emotional/weepy/irritable. BFN on Rite-Aid HPT. Lower backache/cramping in back pm.
> 9DPO~ creamy, white CM. BFN FRER. Gutted! Bad taste in mouth. Headache-y.
> 10DPO~ lots of creamy white CM. BFN FRER. Very emotional/weepy/irritable. Cried a lot. Sore nipples and breasts.
> 11DPO~ white CM. Sore breasts.and nipples. BFN FRER. Light cramping on and off all day, lower back pain in evening. Random waves of nausea.

Good luck!! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Caringo but I got a BFN this morning. Booo!


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> Thanks Caringo but I got a BFN this morning. Booo!

awee. 11 dpo is still early though!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

caringo said:


> martamok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> First month TTC #1!
> 
> Have you tested yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have tested 7 times, the first test was faint positive, second was negative, third was possibly positive and all the rest negative. You can see which days on my post :) AF is due for me within the next few days, so if she doesn't show I may test again.Click to expand...

Goodluck I found out I'm preg Sunday and still keep lookin for the witch lol


----------



## macydarling

caringo said:
 

> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Caringo but I got a BFN this morning. Booo!
> 
> awee. 11 dpo is still early though!Click to expand...

The test said 96% accurate 3 days before your period lol. Hopefully that is a load of bs they give to get you to buy it! Lol. Have you tested again?


----------



## martamok

I'm ovulating this Thursday/Friday and I can't wait to start tracking symptoms and hopefully see that BFP! Ugh I'm so impatient. :blush: I need this week to pass. 

GL to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol I'm wishing the week away aswell


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

macydarling said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Caringo but I got a BFN this morning. Booo!
> 
> awee. 11 dpo is still early though!Click to expand...
> 
> The test said 96% accurate 3 days before your period lol. Hopefully that is a load of bs they give to get you to buy it! Lol. Have you tested again?Click to expand...

To be honest to a point it is a load of rubbish as there are so many ppl out their who won't get their bfp til af due date or even later depending on when implantation happens as after that it takes a further 3days for the tests to detect Hcg. I got my definate bfp day af was due day before it was very questionable lol so it does show that.


----------



## macydarling

I agree mummy, but it seems like false advertising to claim that high of a percentage if it isnt accurate! I definitely feel like AF is coming though. I have that extremely bloated/blah feeling. Yuk!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

macydarling said:


> I agree mummy, but it seems like false advertising to claim that high of a percentage if it isnt accurate! I definitely feel like AF is coming though. I have that extremely bloated/blah feeling. Yuk!

Wens the witch due?


----------



## macydarling

She is due tomorrow or Thursday! She was a day early last month so if she comes early again then it will be tomorrow!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx she doesn't show


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! And I have just saw your ticker now, big congrats!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks only found out on Sunday so still doesn't feel real hehe


----------



## Mrs Mc

Love this thread!

Heres mine, will update as I go, and hope I'll eventually turn it green....

1-5 dpo - nothing to report, except lotiony/creamy cm
6dpo - slightly tender breasts/big glob of greeny-yellowy ewcm on toilet paper:shock:/couple of spots (unusual for me as dont normally get them)
7dpo - lots of blue veins on chest and boobs
8dpo - lotiony cm, still have veins on boobs
9dpo - boobs/chest still veiny
10/11 dpo - veiny boobs, which are now sore, lotiony cm
12/13 dpo - very sore boobs, even walking makes them hurt! Hardly any cm today. Really not thinking this is my month :-(
14dpo - sore/veiny boobs, small amount of cm. A few twinges/cramps. Very tired.


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Caringo but I got a BFN this morning. Booo!
> 
> awee. 11 dpo is still early though!Click to expand...
> 
> The test said 96% accurate 3 days before your period lol. Hopefully that is a load of bs they give to get you to buy it! Lol. Have you tested again?Click to expand...

No I haven't, AF should come any day now "normally" but I have some crazy cycle lengths. I had a 60+ day cycle once! 

Actually, yesterday and today when using the restroom I got CRAZY long strings of EWCM! I know some ladies get that before AF but I've never gotten it like that before - literally stretched over 6 inches! I thought at first it was leftover semen from BDing two days ago but now I'm not so sure - I read semen doesn't really stretch. So maybe I'm actually ovulating now?? It would be about on par for some of my longer cycles!


----------



## caringo

Also my breasts are usually heavy-feeling the few days leading up to my period and they don't feel that way at all!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It's really weird have u tested since? Try an opk mine was almost positive the day I got my positive hpt.


----------



## xJezebelx

Just made a account finally after stalking here for awhile. Little history about me, Im 32 DH is 39. We have been trying for 4 years I don't have any living children (2 second trimester losses) any who started off on clomid 50 mg for 3 cycles no luck. Now I'm on my 1st cycle of 100 mg with provera to start my cycle. I'm 9 DPO so confused cause symptoms are so much like AF symptoms. Lower back pain breast sore on the sides, dull ache in my lower abdomen,thirsty like crazy! Headaches dizzy so tired. But these could all be AF symptoms. The only thing different I did notice this cycle that I never noticed before is on CD 11 had pain in my left overy not like omg owww but something I never felt. Maybe a side effect of stronger clomid but I really hope it was ovulation should be able to test on the 15th. Waiting is no fun. But after 4 years of trying I'm not to positive DH is very hopeful though. I'll update + or - soon :wacko:


----------



## caringo

xJezebelx said:


> Just made a account finally after stalking here for awhile. Little history about me, Im 32 DH is 39. We have been trying for 4 years I don't have any living children (2 second trimester losses) any who started off on clomid 50 mg for 3 cycles no luck. Now I'm on my 1st cycle of 100 mg with provera to start my cycle. I'm 9 DPO so confused cause symptoms are so much like AF symptoms. Lower back pain breast sore on the sides, dull ache in my lower abdomen,thirsty like crazy! Headaches dizzy so tired. But these could all be AF symptoms. The only thing different I did notice this cycle that I never noticed before is on CD 11 had pain in my left overy not like omg owww but something I never felt. Maybe a side effect of stronger clomid but I really hope it was ovulation should be able to test on the 15th. Waiting is no fun. But after 4 years of trying I'm not to positive DH is very hopeful though. I'll update + or - soon :wacko:

Good luck Jezebel! Hope AF stays far far away :)


----------



## caringo

macydarling said:


> Hopefully the 7th cycle will be the lucky one :) DH & I BD'd total of 5 times during fertile week.
> 
> 1DPO~ nothing, watery CM
> 2DPO~ nothing, little EWCM
> 3DPO~ frequent urination, cramps in lower tummy/back. DR confirms bladder infection. Worried this will ruin my chances.
> 4DPO~ lots of clear and stretchy CM; like ewcm but thinner. Mild pressure in lower belly and frequent urination likely caused by BI.
> 5DPO~ white/clear, stretchy CM. Sore throat. Headache-y. Emotional/weepy.
> 6DPO~ Watery/clear CM. Slight nausea in the AM (could be from antibiotic). Acne breakout.
> 7DPO~ Not much CM/still watery with a white tinge. Random waves of nausea normal PMS for me). Headache. Tired.
> 8DPO~ creamy, white CM. Emotional/weepy/irritable. BFN on Rite-Aid HPT. Lower backache/cramping in back pm.
> 9DPO~ creamy, white CM. BFN FRER. Gutted! Bad taste in mouth. Headache-y.
> 10DPO~ lots of creamy white CM. BFN FRER. Very emotional/weepy/irritable. Cried a lot. Sore nipples and breasts.
> 11DPO~ white CM. Sore breasts and nipples. BFN FRER. Light cramping on and off all day, lower back pain in evening. Random waves of nausea. No appetite.
> 12DPO~ white CM. Sore nipples and breasts. Bad bloating. Same light cramping as yesterday but only a little in evening. No appetite.
> 13DPO~ woke up bloated. Wiped and had the smallest amount of brown tinged EWCM. Checked internally and got white CM. Not sure if AF is screwing with me? Update: has turned into light flow. I'm out.

Sorry for AF showing :hugs:


----------



## bellaxgee

Hi all! :wave:

I O'd on July 7th

1dpo - watery/thin stretchy cm (different from ewcm), crampy
2dpo - same cm, crampy/twinges
3dpo - creamy cm, VERY tired, bloated, between 4-11pm experienced mild pains on left side when I moved
4dpo - creamy cm, still very tired, headache, trouble concentrating
5dpo - big boobs! 
6dpo - cm is white/chunky, very big boobs! 
7dpo - felt pulling pain on right side when stretching, sensitive teeth, twinges on right side ]
8dpo - creamy cm, tender abdomen, mouth watering, diarrhea 
9dpo - mild pain on right side, body aches, diarrhea 
10dpo - shadow on IC, bfn on frer, yellow/green cm, exhausted, headache, diarrhea, boobs tingly
11dpo - sore boobs, tired, sore throat, 1 tiny pink spot mixed in yellow cm, bloated
12dpo - sore boobs, headache, cramps, diarrhea
13dpo - AF started


----------



## martamok

xJezebelx said:


> Just made a account finally after stalking here for awhile. Little history about me, Im 32 DH is 39. We have been trying for 4 years I don't have any living children (2 second trimester losses) any who started off on clomid 50 mg for 3 cycles no luck. Now I'm on my 1st cycle of 100 mg with provera to start my cycle. I'm 9 DPO so confused cause symptoms are so much like AF symptoms. Lower back pain breast sore on the sides, dull ache in my lower abdomen,thirsty like crazy! Headaches dizzy so tired. But these could all be AF symptoms. The only thing different I did notice this cycle that I never noticed before is on CD 11 had pain in my left overy not like omg owww but something I never felt. Maybe a side effect of stronger clomid but I really hope it was ovulation should be able to test on the 15th. Waiting is no fun. But after 4 years of trying I'm not to positive DH is very hopeful though. I'll update + or - soon :wacko:

We've been TTC for awhile now with no luck, but one thing I know for sure is that I ovulate every month. I have painful ovulation on either side each month, it lasts 2-3 hours, so your pain on CD11 sounds really promising :thumbup:!!!! GL


----------



## xJezebelx

Cant seem to add this to my own post but wanted to add this strange happening, The dull ache that started last night is gone today, So hope maybe was implantation instead of AF. I love this forum I don't have any family or friends who I talk to so its nice to be able to ask a question about this or talk about my symptoms with out getting " Uh I don't know". I do hope everyone here gets their BFP Soon. People who don't have problems conceiving don't really understand how important this is and how much it stays on my mind.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

xJezebelx said:


> Cant seem to add this to my own post but wanted to add this strange happening, The dull ache that started last night is gone today, So hope maybe was implantation instead of AF. I love this forum I don't have any family or friends who I talk to so its nice to be able to ask a question about this or talk about my symptoms with out getting " Uh I don't know". I do hope everyone here gets their BFP Soon. People who don't have problems conceiving don't really understand how important this is and how much it stays on my mind.

I don't have probs conceiving but I totally understand it's just taken me n oh around 6-7month to get our bfp and each day of those months it's all I could think about all the time I even started lookin at insurance incase oh needed fertility tests etc I was starting to worry and its that cycle I did that I conceived and suprisingly it was the one bd we thought was for fun so it shows being relaxed changes a lot. Wen we first started talkin about ttc oh would say I think we should wait til we got house n moved in together and I'd tell him no I wanted it so much I wasn't prepared to wait so I do totally understand as I been there myself.


----------



## martamok

So I am finally 1DPO and I feel great, compared to last night, ovulation this month was so painful! I was wondering if anyone experiences the same thing?

ODPO 8PM I started getting lower abdomen pressure, I'm guessing my cervix was moving up? Then it turned into nagging pain and right ovary pain. It was gone by 2AM. Did BD right around that time (painful in some positions by found one that was comfortable).
1DPO So far I feel great
2DPO gassy, bloated, lotion like cm
3DPO Some pain on my right side but very brief, lotion like cm, stuffy nose at night
4DPO Had horrible nightmares last night, slight pain on my right side, at night lower abdomen pressure (gassy)
5DPO more crazy dreams last night, boobs starting to hurt (typical AF symptoms :(
6DPO starting to cramp a little and pressure in lower abdomen
7DPO -BFN
8DPO-crampy, gassy
9DPO-very tired
10DPO- weird twinges by my belly botton
11DPO-watery cm, crampy, gassy, sore boobs
12DPO-BFN
I think I'm out, I feel AF coming


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

martamok said:


> So I am finally 1DPO and I feel great, compared to last night, ovulation this month was so painful! I was wondering if anyone experiences the same thing?
> 
> ODPO 8PM I started getting lower abdomen pressure, I'm guessing my cervix was moving up? Then it turned into nagging pain and right ovary pain. It was gone by 2AM. Did BD right around that time (painful in some positions by found one that was comfortable).
> 1DPO So far I feel great

No never had that ov pain thankfully.


----------



## VulpixMinute

I'm up for giving this a shot! :) My O day was July 5th (I believe)

1dpo: Gassy and bloated!
2dpo: Still bloated, very sleepy.
3dpo: Gassy, bloated, very tired. Lotion CM.
4dpo: Finally no longer bloated, feel pretty great! Still lotion CM. Some lower back pain.
5dpo: Tired, took a nap around 3 p.m. which I never do. Lotion CM, tired, very hungry. Having really dumb brain moment (saying the wrong thing a lot!) Still lower back pain, right side. Lotion CM.
6dpo: Woke up very early, 6 a.m. instead of normal 9:30. But, I did go to sleep at 10:30 which is early for me. Probably weird sleep from the nap and stuff the day before. Some stomach issues today, no back pain. Metallic taste appeared in my mouth around 11:30 in the morning, ick!

I'll update this as I go. :)


----------



## xJezebelx

Hmmm this thread has Ben so quiet, any bfp or bfns? To recap and update

1 dpo pains on my left side
2 dpo business as usual
3 dpo getting more sleepy
4 dpo tired 
5 dpo tired so thirsty slightly dehydrated
6 dpo tired cranky nauseous 
7 dpo same old
8 dpo cramps tired cranky
This goes on and on. I did test on 11 dpo bfn.. To soon? Its14 dpo now..so maybe I'll wait till 20 dpo (holding on to hope) maybe it will be bfp then. Either way the wait will be over. If bfn I'll start my next cycle of clomid next month * sigh* good luck guys! I'll be back soon to update. But would love to know what's going on with you all :winkwink:


----------



## martamok

VulpixMinute said:


> I'm up for giving this a shot! :) My O day was July 5th (I believe)
> 
> 1dpo: Gassy and bloated!
> 2dpo: Still bloated, very sleepy.
> 3dpo: Gassy, bloated, very tired. Lotion CM.
> 4dpo: Finally no longer bloated, feel pretty great! Still lotion CM. Some lower back pain.
> 5dpo: Tired, took a nap around 3 p.m. which I never do. Lotion CM, tired, very hungry. Having really dumb brain moment (saying the wrong thing a lot!) Still lower back pain, right side. Lotion CM.
> 6dpo: Woke up very early, 6 a.m. instead of normal 9:30. But, I did go to sleep at 10:30 which is early for me. Probably weird sleep from the nap and stuff the day before. Some stomach issues today, no back pain. Metallic taste appeared in my mouth around 11:30 in the morning, ick!
> 
> I'll update this as I go. :)

Sounds like good symptoms, FX! When are you planning to test?


----------



## crazychick31

Hi all :hi:

Well here goes - will update as we go 

Not sure of the exact dates but basing it on my usual cycles

1-10 dpo - severe hay fever have had to take allergy tabs for the first time ever 
7-10 dpo - swollen hands and ankles
10 dpo - allergy continues, severe swollen ankles, slight tummy cramps, dry mouth
11 dpo - allergy continues, period like cramps, feeling like af is about to start but not due for another week, slight heartburn earlier, quite windy, few spots on face, dry mouth, couldn't stay awake was zonked out by 10pm
12 dpo - allergy continues, woke up with slightly sore boobs, gagged when brushing teeth, very gassy even before eating or drinking, period like cramps and feeling like af is on way, really dry mouth, sore throat, very sore boobs when taking off bra
13-14 dpo - allergy continues, sore boobs on waking, period like cramps, feeling of af coming any minute, lower backache, really thirsty, niggly head yesterday, full blown headache today, fatigue
15 dpo - all of above, raging headache, snappy, kept nodding off from 8.30. Spotted brown blood so confident af will be here in next 2 days 
16 dpo - all "symptoms" disappeared 
17 dpo- af arrived right on schedule!

Will turn post red once I'm on laptop - congrats to all the :bfp: and good luck to those still waiting 

:dust: to all xx


----------



## peanutmomma

very faint BFP today at 12DPO


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

peanutmomma said:


> very faint BFP today at 12DPO

Congrats happy n healthy 9months


----------



## Lschorr

Hi everyone, I've been stalking this thread for days and finally decided to join in! A little about me, I'm 27, DH is 25. I stopped the pill in beginning of May. We've been talking about having a baby but hubby wanted to wait until around winter to start ttc so we could save more. Well, we dtd on July 8th and the condom broke. I am usually pretty symptom free up until a day before or the day of AF and I have been feeling symptoms for the last few days that feel like nothing I've experienced before. 

I am not sure when I ovulated, since I haven't been off BC for long I'm not sure if I'm even totally 'normal' when it comes to my cycle. I do know my LMP started June 20, and according to this period tracker app I have been using would have put my fertile week as July 1-6, but I could have ovulated later than that right? We dtd on July 8th. I am praying I ovulated late!! 

So I would say starting around 6 or 7 dpo I started having symptoms. I have been super dizzy, constant nausea, I've always had coffee in the morning and when I had a cup Saturday morning I immediately thought I was going to be sick! 

My lower back has been killing me and yesterday (around 9 or 10 dpo) I got some pretty intense cramps that only lasted a few minutes. Today I've been having cramps come and go but it feels as if it is mostly on my left side. Nausea is not so bad today and I noticed a big increase in my appetite compared to the last few days. Another thing is my boobs like huge today! I am already busty at a DD but even I can tell they are bigger and the aerolas appear to have doubled in size, they look like bullseyes. I can also smell everything (I went into the kitchen yesterday and was smelling everything all at once, the stinky sink, garbage can, everything, so gross!)

All I know is AF isn't until Friday and I never cramp more than a day before my period so I am hoping that was implantation cramping I was feeling yesterday. 

Hubby is excited that I could be preggo and wanted me to take a test. I figured if I implanted yesterday it def wouldn't show up on a test today and of course it was a BFN. I'm just going to wait and see what happens at the end of the week and if AF is late, then I'll test again.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lschorr said:


> Hi everyone, I've been stalking this thread for days and finally decided to join in! A little about me, I'm 27, DH is 25. I stopped the pill in beginning of May. We've been talking about having a baby but hubby wanted to wait until around winter to start ttc so we could save more. Well, we dtd on July 8th and the condom broke. I am usually pretty symptom free up until a day before or the day of AF and I have been feeling symptoms for the last few days that feel like nothing I've experienced before.
> 
> I am not sure when I ovulated, since I haven't been off BC for long I'm not sure if I'm even totally 'normal' when it comes to my cycle. I do know my LMP started June 20, and according to this period tracker app I have been using would have put my fertile week as July 1-6, but I could have ovulated later than that right? We dtd on July 8th. I am praying I ovulated late!!
> 
> So I would say starting around 6 or 7 dpo I started having symptoms. I have been super dizzy, constant nausea, I've always had coffee in the morning and when I had a cup Saturday morning I immediately thought I was going to be sick!
> 
> My lower back has been killing me and yesterday (around 9 or 10 dpo) I got some pretty intense cramps that only lasted a few minutes. Today I've been having cramps come and go but it feels as if it is mostly on my left side. Nausea is not so bad today and I noticed a big increase in my appetite compared to the last few days. Another thing is my boobs like huge today! I am already busty at a DD but even I can tell they are bigger and the aerolas appear to have doubled in size, they look like bullseyes. I can also smell everything (I went into the kitchen yesterday and was smelling everything all at once, the stinky sink, garbage can, everything, so gross!)
> 
> All I know is AF isn't until Friday and I never cramp more than a day before my period so I am hoping that was implantation cramping I was feeling yesterday.
> 
> Hubby is excited that I could be preggo and wanted me to take a test. I figured if I implanted yesterday it def wouldn't show up on a test today and of course it was a BFN. I'm just going to wait and see what happens at the end of the week and if AF is late, then I'll test again.

Good luck sounds promising


----------



## Lschorr

I sure hope so. Part of me feels like it's all in my head but DH says he just 'has a feeling I'm pregnant'. We shall see in 4 days!


----------



## peanutmomma

Lschorr said:


> I sure hope so. Part of me feels like it's all in my head but DH says he just 'has a feeling I'm pregnant'. We shall see in 4 days!

DH told me he felt I just was pregnant too, and look


----------



## Lschorr

peanutmomma said:


> Lschorr said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope so. Part of me feels like it's all in my head but DH says he just 'has a feeling I'm pregnant'. We shall see in 4 days!
> 
> DH told me he felt I just was pregnant too, and lookClick to expand...

Fingers crossed I am as lucky as you! AF isn't due til Friday and I woke up with some super light brownish spotting. Hopefully that doesn't mean AF will be early because I have only spotted usually the day before AF starts. I'm just telling myself it's not over til it's over..


----------



## peanutmomma

Lschorr said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lschorr said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope so. Part of me feels like it's all in my head but DH says he just 'has a feeling I'm pregnant'. We shall see in 4 days!
> 
> DH told me he felt I just was pregnant too, and lookClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed I am as lucky as you! AF isn't due til Friday and I woke up with some super light brownish spotting. Hopefully that doesn't mean AF will be early because I have only spotted usually the day before AF starts. I'm just telling myself it's not over til it's over..Click to expand...

could be implantation


----------



## Lschorr

peanutmomma said:


> Lschorr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lschorr said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope so. Part of me feels like it's all in my head but DH says he just 'has a feeling I'm pregnant'. We shall see in 4 days!
> 
> DH told me he felt I just was pregnant too, and lookClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed I am as lucky as you! AF isn't due til Friday and I woke up with some super light brownish spotting. Hopefully that doesn't mean AF will be early because I have only spotted usually the day before AF starts. I'm just telling myself it's not over til it's over..Click to expand...
> 
> could be implantationClick to expand...

I was thinking that could be it. Spotting stopped and it was only when I wiped, it was extremely light. Cramping also stopped. Usually when I spot AF is not far behind but so far no sign of her. I'll see in the morning. I want to test tomorrow evening, would that be too early if it were implantation bleeding/cramping? Thanks!


----------



## Tove

I'm joining this thread again and will edit this post every day with my symptoms by dpo.

1 dpo: sticky cm, slight empty feeling in stomach, boobs not sore, feeling very warm. I feel positive about this cycle. I know our bd timing couldn't be better and I have had lots of ewcm during my fertile window. Come on egg and sperm, meet!

2 dpo: clear sticky cm with a little bit of red spotting. Boobs feel full and slightly sore on the sides. Very tired/zombie feeling even though I slept a nice 8 h.

3 dpo: only a little beige sticky cm. Cervix firm and closed. Boobs not sore. No specific symptoms.

4 dpo: brown sticky cm, boobs feel a little full and sore, but only when I squeeze them...

5 dpo: pink sticky cm, cervix very low and firm, boobs feel the same. 

6 dpo: boobs feel full and a little tender on the sides, had some quick sharp pains in my lower abdomen in the morning. Cervix very firm, high and closed. Cm creamy with a yellowish tint, which I have never noticed before.

7 dpo: had some very sharp stabbing pains from my bellybutton down into my vagina when poking my abdomen in the morning. Now only a dull pressure in abdomen. Trying to tell myself this is more likely from my intestines but I am getting a little excited and hopeful. Boobs sore on the sides. Cervix high and firm. Vivid dreams in the night.

8 dpo: Vivid dreams this night too. Nipples itchy and boobs a little tender on the sides. Very sleepy after work so I took a nap.

9 dpo: same as yesterday + maybe a tiny bit of nausea.

10 dpo: got a bfp with a internet cheapy this morning. Confirmed with a Clearblue digital which said Pregnant 1-2 weeks! I am so happy! :) :bfp:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lschorr said:


> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lschorr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lschorr said:
> 
> 
> I sure hope so. Part of me feels like it's all in my head but DH says he just 'has a feeling I'm pregnant'. We shall see in 4 days!
> 
> DH told me he felt I just was pregnant too, and lookClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed I am as lucky as you! AF isn't due til Friday and I woke up with some super light brownish spotting. Hopefully that doesn't mean AF will be early because I have only spotted usually the day before AF starts. I'm just telling myself it's not over til it's over..Click to expand...
> 
> could be implantationClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that could be it. Spotting stopped and it was only when I wiped, it was extremely light. Cramping also stopped. Usually when I spot AF is not far behind but so far no sign of her. I'll see in the morning. I want to test tomorrow evening, would that be too early if it were implantation bleeding/cramping? Thanks!Click to expand...

U can't get a positive hpt until 3days after implantation as it takes that long for Hcg to build up


----------



## Eierdop

Hello all, I'm new to this site and joined because I was googling for the symptoms on different days do the tww.

We've been trying since January this year without too much pressure and tools. The only tool I use is an app to track my cycle. And following my CM.
I have a pretty regular cycle. 25-27 days, rarely 28 days.

1-2 dpo: nothing in app
3 dpo: headache/neck pain (mild), tired (a lot), sore bbs /nipples (mild), gassy (mild), twitches (mild.
4 dpo: the above plus slight nausea. Stretchy cm.
5 dpo: sleepless AND tired, indigestion (mild), frequent number 2s.
6 dpo: twitches, rest too busy to notice
7 dpo: random tiredness, can also be caused by the lazy Sunday vibe.
8 dpo: backache (mild), constipated, cramping (mild), somewhat tired (lazy). White cm
9 dpo: nothing entered, but felt quite energetic. Slight twitches at night.
10 dpo: energetic again, tight feeling, wet feeling, white cm.
Felt bloated all the past days. Can also be caused by eating like a little piggy. 

All of the above 'symptoms' where also there when AF showed up.

Little backstory: I always say I don't 'do' pms, since I hardly ever get moody or too emotional unstable. Physical symptoms are also very light, cramps are annoying at most.
So it makes it also a tad difficult for me to accurately track symptoms without reading too much into it. With everything I feel I'm sure it's something I always have but not particularly pay attention to. And I have an excellent talent of reasoning away symptoms. 
I a have instated a rule for myself, I'm not allowed to test on due date, because I've tested on the day I was expecting to see AF only to literally have her show up 5 minutes later. Since my average cycle is 26 days with the occasional 28 days, I know it's silly to test early for me.


----------



## Eierdop

Please forgive me my typos, I don't have edit-powers and I'm using my ipad.


----------



## ms_lola

I get to post here ! :happydance:

I read this so much during my TWW, it kept me sane!
First cycle trying I had WAY more symptoms than this cycle.
It seems like I'm symptom spotting with my list but really I was just trying to take notes to write up on here! I definitely felt more pregnant last time when AF came.

Anyway....

1DPO - CM lotiony (stayed like this entire time)
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - AF type cramps, nothing really significant
4DPO - woke up at 5.30am, nothing else
5DPO - Nothing
6DPO - Broken glass pains in boobs, tightness across my stomach
7DPO - Wide awake at 4am craving chocolate. Swollen clitoris for some unknown reason :blush:
8DPO - Sore boobs, nausea in the arvo which made me tired, coffee made me feel sick, AF cramps
9DPO - Woke up at 5.30am, hungrier than all other days, really weird calm feeling at night (I know when other people said this, I was like..what kind of symptom is that!! But genuinely, I was in the shower and I got a weird jolt in my stomach that literally made me say 'oh'....Then I stood there for about five minutes rubbing my stomach and smiling. It was really weird, but I just felt serene.)
10DPO - Hungry again, pinching feeling in uterus, had a fight with a friend because I suddenly stood up for myself which I never do! Was feeling very protective.
11DPO - Pinching feeling, faint pos on frer with fmu
12DPO - really crappy mood, couldn't do hard workout at gym, felt too tired.
13DPO - Nausea, CP high, soft and open.
14DPO - :bfp: first thing on CB digi!


Other things I noticed:
no real symptoms until 7DPO....and I was also having vivid dreams which is not unusual for me, but they would constantly change from one extreme thing to another, which is not usual. 

Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ms_lola said:


> I get to post here ! :happydance:
> 
> I read this so much during my TWW, it kept me sane!
> First cycle trying I had WAY more symptoms than this cycle.
> It seems like I'm symptom spotting with my list but really I was just trying to take notes to write up on here! I definitely felt more pregnant last time when AF came.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> 1DPO - CM lotiony (stayed like this entire time)
> 2DPO - nothing
> 3DPO - AF type cramps, nothing really significant
> 4DPO - woke up at 5.30am, nothing else
> 5DPO - Nothing
> 6DPO - Broken glass pains in boobs, tightness across my stomach
> 7DPO - Wide awake at 4am craving chocolate. Swollen clitoris for some unknown reason :blush:
> 8DPO - Sore boobs, nausea in the arvo which made me tired, coffee made me feel sick, AF cramps
> 9DPO - Woke up at 5.30am, hungrier than all other days, really weird calm feeling at night (I know when other people said this, I was like..what kind of symptom is that!! But genuinely, I was in the shower and I got a weird jolt in my stomach that literally made me say 'oh'....Then I stood there for about five minutes rubbing my stomach and smiling. It was really weird, but I just felt serene.)
> 10DPO - Hungry again, pinching feeling in uterus, had a fight with a friend because I suddenly stood up for myself which I never do! Was feeling very protective.
> 11DPO - Pinching feeling, faint pos on frer with fmu
> 12DPO - really crappy mood, couldn't do hard workout at gym, felt too tired.
> 13DPO - Nausea, CP high, soft and open.
> 14DPO - :bfp: first thing on CB digi!
> 
> 
> Other things I noticed:
> no real symptoms until 7DPO....and I was also having vivid dreams which is not unusual for me, but they would constantly change from one extreme thing to another, which is not usual.
> 
> Baby dust to all!! :dust:

Congrats


----------



## caringo

Congrats ms_lola! :D


----------



## Eierdop

_
(Since I can't edit my post, I'll update using quotes)_

*11 dpo - energetic, mild cramping. Feels like AF will just show up in 3 days. That witch...*




Eierdop said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this site and joined because I was googling for the symptoms on different days of the tww.
> 
> We've been trying since January this year without too much pressure and tools. The only thing I use is an app to track my cycle.
> I have a pretty regular cycle. 25-27 days, rarely 28 days.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing in app
> 3 dpo: headache/neck pain (mild), tired (a lot), sore bbs /nipples (mild), gassy (mild), twitches (mild.
> 4 dpo: the above plus slight nausea. Stretchy cm.
> 5 dpo: sleepless AND tired, indigestion (mild), frequent number 2s.
> 6 dpo: twitches, rest too busy to notice
> 7 dpo: random tiredness, can also be caused by the lazy Sunday vibe.
> 8 dpo: backache (mild), constipated, cramping (mild), somewhat tired (lazy). White cm
> 9 dpo: nothing entered, but felt quite energetic. Slight twitches at night.
> 10 dpo: energetic again, tight feeling, wet feeling, white cm.
> Felt bloated all the past days. Can also be caused by eating like a little piggy.
> 
> All of the above 'symptoms' where also there when AF showed up.
> 
> Little backstory: I always say I don't 'do' pms, since I hardly ever get moody or too emotional unstable. Physical symptoms are also very light, cramps are annoying at most.
> So it makes it also a tad difficult for me to accurately track symptoms without reading too much into it. With everything I feel I'm sure it's something I always have but not particularly pay attention to. And I have an excellent talent of reasoning away symptoms.
> I a have instated a rule for myself, I'm not allowed to test on due date, because I've tested on the day I was expecting to see AF only to literally have her show up 5 minutes later. Since my average cycle is 26 days with the occasional 28 days, I know it's silly to test early for me.


----------



## Eierdop

Wow, congratulations ms_lola!


----------



## peanutmomma

waiting til this weekend to retest, hoping very faint BFP was not an evap. damn IC test all show negative


----------



## Lschorr

Well, I think AF got me this month. Woke up yesterday to a pretty normal flow for my first day. It just doesn't 'feel' like my normal AF. It's usually pretty heavy with really bad cramping the first 2 days. I have had no cramping at all except the cramping I got 5 days before my period, which I've also never had before. I've also been crying at the drop of a hat which is very unlike me. I tend to get a little crabby around AF but never weepy. It's a good thing I'm a teacher and on summer break and don't have to leave the house lol.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

peanutmomma said:


> waiting til this weekend to retest, hoping very faint BFP was not an evap. damn IC test all show negative

Good luck


----------



## caringo

peanutmomma said:


> waiting til this weekend to retest, hoping very faint BFP was not an evap. damn IC test all show negative

Really hope you get a real BFP girl! FX!



Lschorr said:


> Well, I think AF got me this month. Woke up yesterday to a pretty normal flow for my first day. It just doesn't 'feel' like my normal AF. It's usually pretty heavy with really bad cramping the first 2 days. I have had no cramping at all except the cramping I got 5 days before my period, which I've also never had before. I've also been crying at the drop of a hat which is very unlike me. I tend to get a little crabby around AF but never weepy. It's a good thing I'm a teacher and on summer break and don't have to leave the house lol.

Aww...I hope it's not the "real" AF! Are you going to test again?


----------



## Lschorr

I'm not sure. I just really have this nagging feeling and I want to test but don't want to be disappointed. I'm gonna see how long the bleeding lasts and maybe test? I'm just waiting to see how long it is. It's always 4 days, the first 2 days are always really heavy then it slows down the last 2 days. It's been a day and a half and it already seems like it's slowing down..if it's only 2 days then I think something is up. I normally crave sweets and the thought of something sweet makes me sick. I have no appetite, peeing all the time, the lack of cramping is strange and yesterday I woke up at noon and was in bed by 8..it's all so weird and confusing!!


----------



## Remlap

I was using opk to know roughly when ovulation occurred.

4/5 dpo - twinges in right ovary
6dpo boobs a little veiny, fatigued
7dpo nauseous twinges in right ovary
8dpo lots of stringy cm, huge appetite, on and off sore bbs. Neg hpt


----------



## Eierdop

(Since I can't edit my post, I'll update using quotes)




Eierdop said:


> Hello all, I'm new to this site and joined because I was googling for the symptoms on different days of the tww.
> 
> We've been trying since January this year without too much pressure and tools. The only thing I use is an app to track my cycle.
> I have a pretty regular cycle. 25-27 days, rarely 28 days.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing in app
> 3 dpo: headache/neck pain (mild), tired (a lot), sore bbs /nipples (mild), gassy (mild), twitches (mild.
> 4 dpo: the above plus slight nausea. Stretchy cm.
> 5 dpo: sleepless AND tired, indigestion (mild), frequent number 2s.
> 6 dpo: twitches, rest too busy to notice
> 7 dpo: random tiredness, can also be caused by the lazy Sunday vibe.
> 8 dpo: backache (mild), constipated, cramping (mild), somewhat tired (lazy). White cm
> 9 dpo: nothing entered, but felt quite energetic. Slight twitches at night.
> 10 dpo: energetic again, tight feeling, wet feeling, white cm.
> Felt bloated all the past days. Can also be caused by eating like a little piggy.
> All of the above 'symptoms' where also there when AF showed up.
> 
> 11 dpo - energetic, mild cramping. Feels like AF will just show up in 3 days. That witch...
> 
> *12-14 dpo: very sleepy, very emotional, cramps on and off. The sleepiness I can chalk up to the extremely hot damp weather we had this weekend. As for the emotional state of my mind, that's 100% caused by the blow my country, friends and family have suffered. So if I am hormonally emotional, it's hidden under the real sadness.
> 
> 15 dpo: (one day late) I had the weirdest dream of me testing and getting a inconclusive result and then in that dream I tested again and had a positive test. So when I woke up and made sure AF hadn't arrived yet I thought, what the heck, just try it. I had the CB digital test and used it incorrectly. Groggy head functions even worse than my normal brain. :/
> Although I initially wanted to save the 2nd stick for another time I decided to test with my 2nd pee round. That test came back negative. The paper strip you eject had a faint second line. But I don't know how it functions with the digital ones.
> Long story short. Now in the evening, still crampy, full feeling, creamy cm and no AF, no sore breasts. Oh, and slight nausea in the morning when I was preparing my lunch (can also be stress related.)
> *
> 
> 
> Little backstory: I always say I don't 'do' pms, since I hardly ever get moody or too emotional unstable. Physical symptoms are also very light, cramps are annoying at most.
> So it makes it also a tad difficult for me to accurately track symptoms without reading too much into it. With everything I feel I'm sure it's something I always have but not particularly pay attention to. And I have an excellent talent of reasoning away symptoms.
> I a have instated a rule for myself, I'm not allowed to test on due date, because I've tested on the day I was expecting to see AF only to literally have her show up 5 minutes later. Since my average cycle is 26 days with the occasional 28 days, I know it's silly to test early for me.


----------



## Eierdop

Update on "That test came back negative. The paper strip you eject had a faint second line. But I don't know how it functions with the digital ones." I did some research and apparently digital ones always have two lines visible. The more you know... :)


----------



## Perplexed

first/last time I did this I got a bfp...officially back again. 

1dpo: lower back and stomach cramps, cold-like symptoms, nausea (I think caused by the cramps as I've had light nausea around ovulation before), vivid dreams, tired/sleepy

2dpo: less lower back pains but they're there, vivid dreams, a bit moody, acne, more cold-like symptoms but it could actually just be a cold, pain on the side of my back, slight pelvic pain and it makes me feel like I'll have af, craving shrimp tempura and spicy mayo, stomach very bloated, gassy, and tmi: lots of white cm

3dpo: vivid dream (kinder egg dream), odd cravings, slight gas, lower back pain, white cm

4dpo: stuffy right ear with ringing, vivid career/education dream, white cm, my shower gel &
perfume made me sick at night (too early to take this seriously for sure), acne

5dpo: acne, lower back pain

6dpo: rash on my chest and chin, itchy legs, headache, cold symptoms, acid reflux/nausea.

7dpo: absolutely nothing :( (edited) had pains on my right side, only pinching and for a very short time, night-time nausea, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms

8dpo: lower pelvic cramps early in the morning, vivid dreams, unbelievable thirst, gassy, nauseous at night, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms


----------



## tjsmami

Hi ladies,

I am 1DPO today (cycle day 24). Just have dull aching around the ovaries (both). I wonder if that means I released from both sides this time. I took 150mg Clomid Days 3 - 7. Hoping this is the month!! Fx'd!


----------



## abradley81

Hey ladies I want to join in with you guys this month. 

1dpo: nothing

2dpo: nothing

3dpo: craving spicy foods, gassy, increased sex drive, irritable

4dpo: craving spicy foods, gassy, increased sex drive, irritable

5dpo: craving spicy foods, gassy, increased sex drive, irritable, creamy CM and cervix positioned low, feels soft and slightly open

6dpo: craving spicy foods, increased sex drive even more, creamy cm, cervix still positioned low, feels soft and slightly open

7dpo: increased craving for spicy foods, increased sex drive same as yesterday, creamy cm and cervix still positioned low and feels soft and slightly open. irritable.

To explain the craving I do not care for hot sauce or spicy chips. I have found that despite how much it hurts my stomach and makes my mouth burn I can not stop myself from putting hot sauce on my food or eating spicy chips that I normally hate. I still hate them but can not help but to eat them to get this nasty craving to end.


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Hello Ladies. 

I&#8217;m new to this whole posting thing. This is the first site I&#8217;ve liked and stayed on since TTC, so I thought I&#8217;d post and see what yall think. 

My hubby and I have been TTC for about 5 months now. I&#8217;ve been tracking ovulation since April when I got my Implanon out. I didn&#8217;t have a period until the beginning of June. But we started trying in April as some people were lucky enough to become pregnant as soon as they removed they&#8217;re BC. Obviously I&#8217;ve failed so far haha. But this month feels really different. Sorry so long ladies. Let me know what yall think.

I&#8217;m pretty sure I ovulated on the 17th as that is what my chart said, and I had lots of EWCM for most of that day. 
*1 dpo*: (07/18) not much going on except a little EWCM.
*2-5 dpo*: no symptoms except lotiony cm. usually stops on 5 or 6 dpo and my cervix usually drops around this time.
*6 dpo*: cervix is high and soft, weird for me. Still have lotiony cm when I wipe. (tmi, sorry lol.) nipples a little tingly, bbs sort of tender to the touch. Nausea on and off all day, started actually vomiting around 10 pm, I worked all night so I was barfing all night&#8230; very sucky.
*7 dpo*: cm still showing up. Bbs a little more tender, especially when baby girl accidently hits them. *shes a little bully, haha* still a little nauseous on and off all day.
*8 dpo*: (07/25) cm continues&#8230; stretchy like ewcm but not as clear. tired all day, legs and hips a little sore, didn&#8217;t have this any other cycle. Really hungry, all day&#8230; it&#8217;s like I couldn&#8217;t satisfy my tummy.
*9 dpo*: the Saturday before my expected AF, nipples extremely painful, typical for the weekend before my AF. Constantly had to pee. More cm&#8230; very weird.
*10 dpo*: no symptoms except sore nipples, also normal before AF. Very high cervix, hard to reach and extremely soft.
*11 dpo*: nipples and bbs hurt so bad, couldn&#8217;t even wear a bra. Didn&#8217;t even wear one to work, but I wear a smock to work so it&#8217;s not noticeable, ha. Thought I&#8217;d check my cervix again since it usually is really low around this time, still high yet very hard. Still have cm when I wipe&#8230; like a bright white lotiony texture.
*12 dpo*: (today) not a lot of cm, my stomach hurt all day due to extreme hunger. No matter what I ate. Got a weird pulling feeling today, actually never have had this even during my first pregnancy. Happened a couple of times throughout the day. Nausea for a little bit. My nipples have been hurting all day, even right now. Cm pretty much gone except for when I wipe. Had a very weird vivid dream where I ended up in the hospital and they said I was preggers, so I went home and tested three times with all positives. Almost went to buy test, but still have 1 more full day before expected AF, due Thursday.

Sorry so long ladies, just wondering what yall think. Please and thank you. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

:test:


----------



## AudriesMommy3

mummy, 
you think I should? I was tempted to buy some tests while I was out in town today but I held off because I don't want to get my hopes up again.. which I ALWAYS do.. haha. I think maybe Ill go buy some cheapies and test tomorrow if AF doesnt show her ugly face... usually get really bad cramps around now but nothing yet.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep I defo think u should is af due tomorrow then?


----------



## AudriesMommy3

yessss, finally. I hate the TWW. and i put a bra on about an hour ago to go to one of my baby cousins birthday parties with my daughter and my bbs are killing me! I think I'm probably going to test tonight when I get home. hopefully AF stays away! :af::af:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx for ur bfp keep us updated


----------



## AudriesMommy3

So I caved and bought two cheapy dollar store brand.. only took one... :bfn: sadly. I think im out, hoping I get something tomorrow if AF doesnt show...:nope:


----------



## cravemyheart

AudriesMommy3: I'm sorry about the BFN. Try again tomorrow if AF doesn't make it in on time.


----------



## cravemyheart

So, I DTD on the 14th. Ovulated (Im pretty sure) on the 16th. 

1-8dpo: I didnt even notice it passed. I though maybe I was going to ovulate later so I wasn't pay attention. I don't think I had any symptoms
9-10dpo: Cramping like AF but worse. Expected AF at any minute but I didnt bleed at all. Thought maybe I was ovulating but didnt have any SHOW or EWCM.
11-14dpo: Mild pulling twinges in abdomen. Pinching sensation in breasts. Heartburn. Expected sore nipples this close to AF but nothing.

Since I had the cramping on 10dpo, I'm thinking it may be Implantation. I could probably get a positive now if I tested but I'm too nervous.


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Well good luck with your :bfp: I don't know. I might actually take a better brand test if AF doesnt show face. Today I'm 13 dpo going into 14 and in the past hour my back has been KILLING me and I have pains in my uterus area, maybe upper cervix area, that hurt so bad I almost fall over.. I'm usually spotting by now but nothing.. maybe theres still home. 

baby dust for your :bfp:


----------



## cravemyheart

Thanks!

I'm having a bit of nausea tonight. I'm not sure it's related. Could be I over ate. But I'm feeling a bit blah. So I think I'm gonna go to bed. :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx for you both today


----------



## FutureLaCour

First time posting - long time stalker. 
LMP 7/4/14, CD 26  AF is mostly on time or 1-3 days early. This is our 5mo TTC, although this month I sorta gave up trying to track O day, temp and cm. If it sticks, this will be a very first pregnancy for the both of us. Im 33yrs old and DF is 36yrs old. 
1 dpo  5 dpo : feeling normal

6 dpo : woke up with very sensitive nipples  very odd for me

7 dpo : still sensitive nips and now tender breast (which sore bbs are normal around this time)

8 dpo : same as 7dpo. Woke up with pinching pains around ovary area, lasted for few mins, headache late at night.

9 dpo : same as 7dpo, while shopping had hip pains, unable to sleep comfortably 

10 dpo : same as 7 dpo. Woke up w/ bad headache...could be from caffeine withdrawal , horrific mood swings (worse than normal PMS, poor DF), gassy, full feeling, restless nights

11 dpo: nips no longer as tender but bbs still sore to touch, oooh mood swings are bad, irritable at little things, slight feeling of nausea  could be all in my head, metallic taste in mouth. another headache.

12 dpo : AM :bfn: with pinching pains left lower side by ovary (I have cysts on my left ovary), sore bbs to touch, no longer irritable but now emotional when apologizing to DF about being a witch. Headache throughout the day...could be from caffeine withdrawal

13 dpo: AF :witch: is due today. Woke up at 3am to go potty, not normal. Woke up again but had a crazy vivid dream (toilet was removed, hand towels all over the floor, as I tried to line the toilet up with the floor drain the hand towels were being sucked in. I was pulling them out and noticed what looked like a baby rodent wrapped in a wet hand towel, alive and shaking. I tried to find a dry towel and when I turned around to wrap it up, it was a very tiny human baby. At which point my DF *an actual plumber* woke me up to turn off my alarm). Noticed very faint pink cm but nothing when I wiped and nothing on pantie liner. No cramps. No mood swings. BB still sore when being touched. Slight feeling of nausea for brief moments. Headache at night. 

14 dpo: AF 1 day late. Woke up at 5am to go potty and again at 7am. Bbs still sore to the touch. AM noticed very faint pink cm but nothing when I wiped and nothing on pantie liner. Going to wait a few more day before I POAS again. Have a feeling AF is coming. 11am  tugging feeling in uterus, not like AF crampsvery mild discomfort but made me had to go pee. (TODAY)



Wish you all the best of luck.
:dust:


----------



## AudriesMommy3

fx for you as well. 
today is 14 dpo, one day late. Usually im spotting on day 13 and AF shows up in the morning of day 14, nothing. no sign what so ever, not even cramping, which I've had in the last couple cycles. Nipples are very sore still. Decided to test on my last cheapie, still :bfn: 

My last pregnancy I took a test at around 5 weeks it was negative, went to the doctor a couple days later and found out i was 5 weeks 5 days pregnant... maybe i'm just a late tester. never know... 

Figure I might as well count it out and start trying again haha.

:dust: to you all and yalls :bfp:s. fx.


----------



## cravemyheart

Good luck girls! To those who are late TEST!!! Fx for you all. I have Faith.

AFM: I tested today and it was invalid. So Im just going to wait until I'm late.


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Just an update... no :af: today. Cramps all day though, unbearable cramps... I never had any sort of cramps all the way up to April, and Jesus! They Suck. High Cervix still, and lotiony cm... don't know what it means yet. Hopefully something good! :D and my nipples hurt like CRAZY. but thats all for today.

anyways, Good luck to everyone... hopefully I'm not out yet. haha.

:dust:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

AudriesMommy3 said:


> Just an update... no :af: today. Cramps all day though, unbearable cramps... I never had any sort of cramps all the way up to April, and Jesus! They Suck. High Cervix still, and lotiony cm... don't know what it means yet. Hopefully something good! :D and my nipples hurt like CRAZY. but thats all for today.
> 
> anyways, Good luck to everyone... hopefully I'm not out yet. haha.
> 
> :dust:

Wen u testing again?


----------



## FutureLaCour

FutureLaCour said:


> First time posting - long time stalker.
> LMP 7/4/14, CD 26  AF is mostly on time or 1-3 days early. This is our 5mo TTC, although this month I sorta gave up trying to track O day, temp and cm. If it sticks, this will be a very first pregnancy for the both of us. Im 33yrs old and DF is 36yrs old.
> 1 dpo  5 dpo : feeling normal
> 
> 6 dpo : woke up with very sensitive nipples  very odd for me
> 
> 7 dpo : still sensitive nips and now tender breast (which sore bbs are normal around this time)
> 
> 8 dpo : same as 7dpo. Woke up with pinching pains around ovary area, lasted for few mins, headache late at night.
> 
> 9 dpo : same as 7dpo, while shopping had hip pains, unable to sleep comfortably
> 
> 10 dpo : same as 7 dpo. Woke up w/ bad headache...could be from caffeine withdrawal , horrific mood swings (worse than normal PMS, poor DF), gassy, full feeling, restless nights
> 
> 11 dpo: nips no longer as tender but bbs still sore to touch, oooh mood swings are bad, irritable at little things, slight feeling of nausea  could be all in my head, metallic taste in mouth. another headache.
> 
> 12 dpo : AM :bfn: with pinching pains left lower side by ovary (I have cysts on my left ovary), sore bbs to touch, no longer irritable but now emotional when apologizing to DF about being a witch. Headache throughout the day...could be from caffeine withdrawal
> 
> 13 dpo: AF :witch: is due today. Woke up at 3am to go potty, not normal. Woke up again but had a crazy vivid dream (toilet was removed, hand towels all over the floor, as I tried to line the toilet up with the floor drain the hand towels were being sucked in. I was pulling them out and noticed what looked like a baby rodent wrapped in a wet hand towel, alive and shaking. I tried to find a dry towel and when I turned around to wrap it up, it was a very tiny human baby. At which point my DF *an actual plumber* woke me up to turn off my alarm). Noticed very faint pink cm but nothing when I wiped and nothing on pantie liner. No cramps. No mood swings. BB still sore when being touched. Slight feeling of nausea for brief moments. Headache at night.
> 
> 14 dpo: AF 1 day late. Woke up at 5am to go potty and again at 7am. Bbs still sore to the touch. AM noticed very faint pink cm but nothing when I wiped and nothing on pantie liner. Going to wait a few more day before I POAS again. Have a feeling AF is coming. 11am to 5pm tugging feeling in uterus, not like AF crampsvery mild discomfort but made me had to go pee. No sign of AF all night
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck.
> :dust:

15 dpo: Woke up with nothing on liner but when I got to work and the :witch: was there to greet me. I'm out ladies. Dr. apt set for 8/18 to try other options. Will continue to send you all baby dust and sticky jujus.


----------



## AudriesMommy3

mummy_smurf2b said:


> AudriesMommy3 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update... no :af: today. Cramps all day though, unbearable cramps... I never had any sort of cramps all the way up to April, and Jesus! They Suck. High Cervix still, and lotiony cm... don't know what it means yet. Hopefully something good! :D and my nipples hurt like CRAZY. but thats all for today.
> 
> anyways, Good luck to everyone... hopefully I'm not out yet. haha.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Wen u testing again?Click to expand...


Mummy, 
It's almost 1 in the afternoon on DPO 15, CD 30... still no sign of :af: I'm kind of freaking out because I'm normally not late... and I tested this morning with cheapy Rexall brand and got another :bfn:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Aww maybe it's just still to early, I'm guessin this is not ur first ttc? Wen did u get ur first bfp before?


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Its my third cycle ttc, but we've been trying since April. With my first and only pregnancy I tested around the end of Oct of '10 and kept getting negatives.. I was way younger so I didn't really know anything about ovulating or dpo or anything really so by the beginning of Nov I knew I was pregnant and that the tests were wrong so I went to a free clinic in my town and they said, congratulations your 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant. after I left, I went and bought three more tests and they were all positive. Haha. And with that one, I had no symptoms just a feeling.


----------



## cravemyheart

AudriesMommy3 said:


> Its my third cycle ttc, but we've been trying since April. With my first and only pregnancy I tested around the end of Oct of '10 and kept getting negatives.. I was way younger so I didn't really know anything about ovulating or dpo or anything really so by the beginning of Nov I knew I was pregnant and that the tests were wrong so I went to a free clinic in my town and they said, congratulations your 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant. after I left, I went and bought three more tests and they were all positive. Haha. And with that one, I had no symptoms just a feeling.

GOOD LUCK HUN!

AFM: 15dpo or 12dpo (I'm not entirely sure.) I had extreme pain in my abdomen. Much worse than the cramps I had on the 26th. I thought maybe, just maybe, this was implantation and not the 26th. So I've got my fingers crossed I tested too early. I'll test monday if my AF is late.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

AudriesMommy3 said:


> Its my third cycle ttc, but we've been trying since April. With my first and only pregnancy I tested around the end of Oct of '10 and kept getting negatives.. I was way younger so I didn't really know anything about ovulating or dpo or anything really so by the beginning of Nov I knew I was pregnant and that the tests were wrong so I went to a free clinic in my town and they said, congratulations your 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant. after I left, I went and bought three more tests and they were all positive. Haha. And with that one, I had no symptoms just a feeling.

Maybe its same then u not gonna get ur positive til later on. I got my first squinter day before af was due then more or less same day of af n I had a horrible headache day it was due so tested with a clearblue instead and got a clear :bfp:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

cravemyheart said:


> AudriesMommy3 said:
> 
> 
> Its my third cycle ttc, but we've been trying since April. With my first and only pregnancy I tested around the end of Oct of '10 and kept getting negatives.. I was way younger so I didn't really know anything about ovulating or dpo or anything really so by the beginning of Nov I knew I was pregnant and that the tests were wrong so I went to a free clinic in my town and they said, congratulations your 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant. after I left, I went and bought three more tests and they were all positive. Haha. And with that one, I had no symptoms just a feeling.
> 
> GOOD LUCK HUN!
> 
> AFM: 15dpo or 12dpo (I'm not entirely sure.) I had extreme pain in my abdomen. Much worse than the cramps I had on the 26th. I thought maybe, just maybe, this was implantation and not the 26th. So I've got my fingers crossed I tested too early. I'll test monday if my AF is late.Click to expand...

GL keep us updated :D


----------



## shradha

Hi..stalking. ..can I join you all.... I am 5dpo...started ttc#2 from this cycle... I feel sharp sensations and heaviness in my lower belly....no thick cum...I can sense my cervic tight....lower backpain from 1dpo... feeling tired and irritated. ... increased appetite...sometimes feel nausea. ... my charts are funny....not rising everyday. .stable...


----------



## shradha

Mommy-s - congratulations on :bfp:


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi Ladies,

A little bit of back ground (a lot of information coming your way)... I am 33 and DH 39. We are mid way through our 11th cycle TTC. I grew up never really bothered if I never had any children and now I am OBSESSED about it. :shy:
It took my mum nearly 14 years to conceive me (adpoted my brother 12 years earlier as a consequence) so i always knew there was a possibility i would struggle too (hence never been bothered).
My Gynae said in February that it appeared I have PCOS but all the blood tests came back fine. Last month I decided I did not want to wait another 12 months to find out something was actually wrong. If something is wrong i want to get my head around potentially never having children and having an amazing life just with my DH and our nieces and nephews. So we went to see a fertility specialist that actually specialises in PCOS. He said although no PCOS I have the profile of someone that does so i needed to be be very careful with my lifestyle not to head in that direction. He then recommended we do a series of base line tests to ensure nothing is obviously wrong. 
IT HAS BEEN THE MOST PERSONALLY INVASIVE AND EMOTIONALLY DRAINING CYCLE OF MY LIFE!!!!
I have new found respect for friends who have been doing this for years!

I have been poked and proded from CD1 (yes with AF in full Flow) to CD17. Every day monday to friday. I have had the HSG xrays, had to force (i.e not a natural event - with actually specific timing) BD with DH for 6 days (HSG kicked my cycle out by 3 days and O'd on CD17) and had to get DH husband to give me an injection into my stomach - and then ensure BD ensued a few hours later... not exactly the most romantic. As a result we know exactly when O was going be and were told for a succesful cycle we HAD to BD CD16 and CD17. Well since I had DH performing CD11,12,13 and 14 (normal cycle) we almost ended in divorce when i told him. Seriously not worth it!!! Did not even try CD16 and recovered on CD17 with BD in the AM. 3 hours later had terrible O cramps on left side. So i hope we made it in time! (Oh the base line tests for both of us ended by showing no signs of anything obviously wrong! YAY!!!). 
As i was leaving last test on CD15 doc said if no AF in 14 days POAS and if not pregnant call him. So blase. This has meant I have obviously been totally obsessed about everything and read non-stop about symptons and have thought of little else. I now have my hoped up and honestly will be gutted if it not the month (which i have a feeling it is not)...

So now the real reason we are here....

DPO0/CD17: Terrible cramps of my lefts side (told would O here) for about 4 hours. Considered taking a painkilled
DPO2: Oh my word the stomach cramps! Worse then any AF cramp. Lasted about 2 hours. Way to early to be anything.
DPO3: Could scream when i took off sports bra after morning run. My nipples were so sore. Nothing since. In the afternoon Heartburn. Me? never before!
DPO4: Acid reflux? odd.
DPO3-5: CM discharge. Funny smell?
DPO5-7: Not tired at all!!! Weird as i have been working till 2am and back up at 7 am. Eating carbs again - so bloat could be carb related.
DPO6: Right side cramps. Lasted most of the afternoon. Only eased off when walked. felt like start of AF. More annoying then painful and nothing like DPO2. Could this be implantation? No spotting noticed though.
DPO7-9: Twinges continue in lower abdominal area.
DPO8: Sore BBs. Typical AF symptoms though and right timing. 7 days before AF due. Sore under breast and near arms. Nothing on nipples Could cry. Think I am out. :cry: cervix also low and hardish and very "hostile" CM. Actually I did have a breakdown with DH in the am. He was not impressed as i think he is also disappointed and does not want to get his hopes up.
DPO10/CD27 (today): Seriously are we still not there yet?!?! on a normal cycle AF would only be due tomorrow! How long has this cycle been!!! BBs "tender" but not sore. Irritable with DH. Still getting annoying twinges - focused on the left. Why does it keep moving?


So that is where we are. It is the first month i have even thought it would be a possibility as we were given the all clear. So it is the first month i may be absolutely heart broken. Dont want to POAS until officially late which looks like may be wed / thurs.
Will update if AF appears! 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Perplexed

audriesmommy & cravemyheart when are you ladies testing?! I'm excited!!


----------



## AudriesMommy3

/.\ went to a water park today and on the way home I was all moody and irritated with my hunny for no reason at all... Huge head ache... Get home and realize AF showed her ugly face. Just a little bit of light spotting, usually starts off strong but not this time... :( on to the next round. GL to the rest of you still waiting. I'll still be posting though


----------



## cravemyheart

Perplexed said:


> audriesmommy & cravemyheart when are you ladies testing?! I'm excited!!

Im testing Monday if AF doesnt show her ugly face!


----------



## shradha

So sorry to know that af showed her ugly face.......hope you had a great time at he park.....

Pecks- you definitely took a lot of time to tell us about your journey..... here in fb I too got a lot of motivation..the ladies here are wonderful. .... we are with you.... and keeping fingers crossed for you... hope this cycle is yours and get a :bfp: soon....losds of :dust: all the best? Do you take bbt?


----------



## shradha

cravemyheart said:


> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> audriesmommy & cravemyheart when are you ladies testing?! I'm excited!!
> 
> Im testing Monday if AF doesnt show her ugly face!Click to expand...

17dpo....how did you resist not testing. ...... I just cant wait ......another day...so excited flr you...all the best...:dust:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

AudriesMommy3 said:


> /.\ went to a water park today and on the way home I was all moody and irritated with my hunny for no reason at all... Huge head ache... Get home and realize AF showed her ugly face. Just a little bit of light spotting, usually starts off strong but not this time... :( on to the next round. GL to the rest of you still waiting. I'll still be posting though

Sorry she showed her face :(


----------



## Perplexed

Perplexed said:


> first/last time I did this I got a bfp...officially back again.
> 
> 1dpo: lower back and stomach cramps, cold-like symptoms, nausea (I think caused by the cramps as I've had light nausea around ovulation before), vivid dreams, tired/sleepy
> 
> 2dpo: less lower back pains but they're there, vivid dreams, a bit moody, acne, more cold-like symptoms but it could actually just be a cold, pain on the side of my back, slight pelvic pain and it makes me feel like I'll have af, craving shrimp tempura and spicy mayo, stomach very bloated, gassy, and tmi: lots of white cm
> 
> 3dpo: vivid dream (kinder egg dream), odd cravings, slight gas, lower back pain, white cm
> 
> 4dpo: stuffy right ear with ringing, vivid career/education dream, white cm, my shower gel &
> perfume made me sick at night (too early to take this seriously for sure), acne
> 
> 5dpo: acne, lower back pain
> 
> 6dpo: rash on my chest and chin, itchy legs, headache, cold symptoms, acid reflux/nausea.
> 
> 7dpo: absolutely nothing :( (edited) had pains on my right side, only pinching and for a very short time, night-time nausea, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 8dpo: lower pelvic cramps early in the morning, vivid dreams, unbelievable thirst, gassy, nauseous at night, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms

10dpo: light af like cramps, slight nausea caused by my regular perfume, stuffy nose, tired, thirsty, frequent peeing (probably due to drinking more water, bloated, weepy.

it seems i made a mistake & missed a day. i knew I missed a day! 10dpo today so testing in 4 days if af doesn't show up. I couldn't help but poas today but it was bfn. im not really feeling pregers though I feel my symptoms before were really different, especially tender bbs! now that I go back and read it feels like it should have been a direct giveaway!

sorry audriesmommy that af showed up :(


----------



## PecksTTC

shradha said:


> So sorry to know that af showed her ugly face.......hope you had a great time at he park.....
> 
> Pecks- you definitely took a lot of time to tell us about your journey..... here in fb I too got a lot of motivation..the ladies here are wonderful. .... we are with you.... and keeping fingers crossed for you... hope this cycle is yours and get a :bfp: soon....losds of :dust: all the best? Do you take bbt?

I do BBT but not this month as fertility specialist said it was the waste of time. Started after OD but temps seemed quite low. All it did was depress me so I stopped. I will start again next cycle.


----------



## Perplexed

Perplexed said:


> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> first/last time I did this I got a bfp...officially back again.
> 
> 1dpo: lower back and stomach cramps, cold-like symptoms, nausea (I think caused by the cramps as I've had light nausea around ovulation before), vivid dreams, tired/sleepy
> 
> 2dpo: less lower back pains but they're there, vivid dreams, a bit moody, acne, more cold-like symptoms but it could actually just be a cold, pain on the side of my back, slight pelvic pain and it makes me feel like I'll have af, craving shrimp tempura and spicy mayo, stomach very bloated, gassy, and tmi: lots of white cm
> 
> 3dpo: vivid dream (kinder egg dream), odd cravings, slight gas, lower back pain, white cm
> 
> 4dpo: stuffy right ear with ringing, vivid career/education dream, white cm, my shower gel &
> perfume made me sick at night (too early to take this seriously for sure), acne
> 
> 5dpo: acne, lower back pain
> 
> 6dpo: rash on my chest and chin, itchy legs, headache, cold symptoms, acid reflux/nausea.
> 
> 7dpo: absolutely nothing :( (edited) had pains on my right side, only pinching and for a very short time, night-time nausea, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 8dpo: lower pelvic cramps early in the morning, vivid dreams, unbelievable thirst, gassy, nauseous at night, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 10dpo: light af like cramps, slight nausea caused by my regular perfume, stuffy nose, tired, thirsty, frequent peeing (probably due to drinking more water, bloated, weepy.
> 
> it seems i made a mistake & missed a day. i knew I missed a day! 10dpo today so testing in 4 days if af doesn't show up. I couldn't help but poas today but it was bfn. im not really feeling pregers though I feel my symptoms before were really different, especially tender bbs! now that I go back and read it feels like it should have been a direct giveaway!
> 
> sorry audriesmommy that af showed up :(Click to expand...

last night (still 10dpo) I was swept with a case of SEVERE nausea. I seriously felt like I was going to through up any minute and was running to the bathroom constantly because it seemed like it was going to happen. I was convinced it was a bug as apparently my bro had one recently even though I haven't seen him while he had the bug. 

11dpo: woke up nauseated and very thirsty. I wasn't going to test but I had 2 tests and they said I could test by 4 days prior to missed period (today for me), and got a super faint bfp...but an immediate bfp that I don't have to squint or anything to see. I showed it to my mom and she could also see it. 

Isn't it too early to have nausea like this?! I am basically not even 4 wks yet. I had waves of nausea at 5 wks + but they were infrequent until 6-7 wks!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Perplexed said:


> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> first/last time I did this I got a bfp...officially back again.
> 
> 1dpo: lower back and stomach cramps, cold-like symptoms, nausea (I think caused by the cramps as I've had light nausea around ovulation before), vivid dreams, tired/sleepy
> 
> 2dpo: less lower back pains but they're there, vivid dreams, a bit moody, acne, more cold-like symptoms but it could actually just be a cold, pain on the side of my back, slight pelvic pain and it makes me feel like I'll have af, craving shrimp tempura and spicy mayo, stomach very bloated, gassy, and tmi: lots of white cm
> 
> 3dpo: vivid dream (kinder egg dream), odd cravings, slight gas, lower back pain, white cm
> 
> 4dpo: stuffy right ear with ringing, vivid career/education dream, white cm, my shower gel &
> perfume made me sick at night (too early to take this seriously for sure), acne
> 
> 5dpo: acne, lower back pain
> 
> 6dpo: rash on my chest and chin, itchy legs, headache, cold symptoms, acid reflux/nausea.
> 
> 7dpo: absolutely nothing :( (edited) had pains on my right side, only pinching and for a very short time, night-time nausea, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 8dpo: lower pelvic cramps early in the morning, vivid dreams, unbelievable thirst, gassy, nauseous at night, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 10dpo: light af like cramps, slight nausea caused by my regular perfume, stuffy nose, tired, thirsty, frequent peeing (probably due to drinking more water, bloated, weepy.
> 
> it seems i made a mistake & missed a day. i knew I missed a day! 10dpo today so testing in 4 days if af doesn't show up. I couldn't help but poas today but it was bfn. im not really feeling pregers though I feel my symptoms before were really different, especially tender bbs! now that I go back and read it feels like it should have been a direct giveaway!
> 
> sorry audriesmommy that af showed up :(Click to expand...
> 
> last night (still 10dpo) I was swept with a case of SEVERE nausea. I seriously felt like I was going to through up any minute and was running to the bathroom constantly because it seemed like it was going to happen. I was convinced it was a bug as apparently my bro had one recently even though I haven't seen him while he had the bug.
> 
> 11dpo: woke up nauseated and very thirsty. I wasn't going to test but I had 2 tests and they said I could test by 4 days prior to missed period (today for me), and got a super faint bfp...but an immediate bfp that I don't have to squint or anything to see. I showed it to my mom and she could also see it.
> 
> Isn't it too early to have nausea like this?! I am basically not even 4 wks yet. I had waves of nausea at 5 wks + but they were infrequent until 6-7 wks!Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## Tinkerbell106

Ok, I haven't posted on here before so here goes. I'm on my 3rd month of TTC, 5dpo, have had a few symptoms over the last few days but the main one has been too much saliva - starting last night and again all morning. I also feel a bit nauseous today. With my first pregnancy I had an idea that I was pregnant before I got a positive but I don't know if I'm just making symptoms up now. I conceived 1st time with my daughter so all this tracking is new to me. My cycle is very regular, 28 days and I got + OPKs on last Monday eve and tues morn. BD'd mon/tues/wed, BBT increased a little bit on thurs, but big jump fri morn, FF has dashed crosshairs on wed, which is when I thought I ovulated too. I also had a slight dip in temp this morning to just above cover line. Any thoughts?


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Good luck cravemyheart! 

:dust:


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Perplexed said:


> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> first/last time I did this I got a bfp...officially back again.
> 
> 1dpo: lower back and stomach cramps, cold-like symptoms, nausea (I think caused by the cramps as I've had light nausea around ovulation before), vivid dreams, tired/sleepy
> 
> 2dpo: less lower back pains but they're there, vivid dreams, a bit moody, acne, more cold-like symptoms but it could actually just be a cold, pain on the side of my back, slight pelvic pain and it makes me feel like I'll have af, craving shrimp tempura and spicy mayo, stomach very bloated, gassy, and tmi: lots of white cm
> 
> 3dpo: vivid dream (kinder egg dream), odd cravings, slight gas, lower back pain, white cm
> 
> 4dpo: stuffy right ear with ringing, vivid career/education dream, white cm, my shower gel &
> perfume made me sick at night (too early to take this seriously for sure), acne
> 
> 5dpo: acne, lower back pain
> 
> 6dpo: rash on my chest and chin, itchy legs, headache, cold symptoms, acid reflux/nausea.
> 
> 7dpo: absolutely nothing :( (edited) had pains on my right side, only pinching and for a very short time, night-time nausea, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 8dpo: lower pelvic cramps early in the morning, vivid dreams, unbelievable thirst, gassy, nauseous at night, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 10dpo: light af like cramps, slight nausea caused by my regular perfume, stuffy nose, tired, thirsty, frequent peeing (probably due to drinking more water, bloated, weepy.
> 
> it seems i made a mistake & missed a day. i knew I missed a day! 10dpo today so testing in 4 days if af doesn't show up. I couldn't help but poas today but it was bfn. im not really feeling pregers though I feel my symptoms before were really different, especially tender bbs! now that I go back and read it feels like it should have been a direct giveaway!
> 
> sorry audriesmommy that af showed up :(Click to expand...
> 
> last night (still 10dpo) I was swept with a case of SEVERE nausea. I seriously felt like I was going to through up any minute and was running to the bathroom constantly because it seemed like it was going to happen. I was convinced it was a bug as apparently my bro had one recently even though I haven't seen him while he had the bug.
> 
> 11dpo: woke up nauseated and very thirsty. I wasn't going to test but I had 2 tests and they said I could test by 4 days prior to missed period (today for me), and got a super faint bfp...but an immediate bfp that I don't have to squint or anything to see. I showed it to my mom and she could also see it.
> 
> Isn't it too early to have nausea like this?! I am basically not even 4 wks yet. I had waves of nausea at 5 wks + but they were infrequent until 6-7 wks!Click to expand...

Congrats on your :bfp: !!! :)


----------



## shradha

Perplex- congratulations! !!!!!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Perplexed said:


> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> first/last time I did this I got a bfp...officially back again.
> 
> 1dpo: lower back and stomach cramps, cold-like symptoms, nausea (I think caused by the cramps as I've had light nausea around ovulation before), vivid dreams, tired/sleepy
> 
> 2dpo: less lower back pains but they're there, vivid dreams, a bit moody, acne, more cold-like symptoms but it could actually just be a cold, pain on the side of my back, slight pelvic pain and it makes me feel like I'll have af, craving shrimp tempura and spicy mayo, stomach very bloated, gassy, and tmi: lots of white cm
> 
> 3dpo: vivid dream (kinder egg dream), odd cravings, slight gas, lower back pain, white cm
> 
> 4dpo: stuffy right ear with ringing, vivid career/education dream, white cm, my shower gel &
> perfume made me sick at night (too early to take this seriously for sure), acne
> 
> 5dpo: acne, lower back pain
> 
> 6dpo: rash on my chest and chin, itchy legs, headache, cold symptoms, acid reflux/nausea.
> 
> 7dpo: absolutely nothing :( (edited) had pains on my right side, only pinching and for a very short time, night-time nausea, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 8dpo: lower pelvic cramps early in the morning, vivid dreams, unbelievable thirst, gassy, nauseous at night, itchy under bbs, stuffy nose/cold symptoms
> 
> 10dpo: light af like cramps, slight nausea caused by my regular perfume, stuffy nose, tired, thirsty, frequent peeing (probably due to drinking more water, bloated, weepy.
> 
> it seems i made a mistake & missed a day. i knew I missed a day! 10dpo today so testing in 4 days if af doesn't show up. I couldn't help but poas today but it was bfn. im not really feeling pregers though I feel my symptoms before were really different, especially tender bbs! now that I go back and read it feels like it should have been a direct giveaway!
> 
> sorry audriesmommy that af showed up :(Click to expand...
> 
> last night (still 10dpo) I was swept with a case of SEVERE nausea. I seriously felt like I was going to through up any minute and was running to the bathroom constantly because it seemed like it was going to happen. I was convinced it was a bug as apparently my bro had one recently even though I haven't seen him while he had the bug.
> 
> 11dpo: woke up nauseated and very thirsty. I wasn't going to test but I had 2 tests and they said I could test by 4 days prior to missed period (today for me), and got a super faint bfp...but an immediate bfp that I don't have to squint or anything to see. I showed it to my mom and she could also see it.
> 
> Isn't it too early to have nausea like this?! I am basically not even 4 wks yet. I had waves of nausea at 5 wks + but they were infrequent until 6-7 wks!Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cravemyheart

Perplexed! Congrats!

Im late for AF. I'm at 19dpo. BFNs so far. Been having intense cramping. doctor says its probably an ovarian cyst. I figured AF was going to start at any minute but no sign of her yet.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all I'm on month 4 after a MMC and really symptom spotting. I was on 100 MG Clomid this month, Used musinex for the first time as well as soft cups. Really hope I get to turn this green.

1-3 DPO Headache 
4-5 DPO Slight cramps, LOADS of lotion CM. 
6 DPO Massive cramps.Still lots of lotion CM
7 DPO slight cramps. Emotional, crying while watching tv
8 DPO no cramps, boobies hurt a little, tingly like when you have let down. SUPER emotional and crabby.
9 DPO No cramps, boobies hurt when I touch them. Tired. Vivid dreams. Crying over Sofia the first
10 DPO Nothing BFN Pretty much thought I was out. Started working out
11 DPO Nothing , did work out, Not really hungry
12 Dpo Doctors appointment today. Still no cramps. AF due in 2 days. Yeast infection. I always get one when I get pregnant, so decided to test with the only thing I had...a digi. Wasn't expecting anything being so late but BFP!! 

I am finally getting my Rainbow baby! So Happy I get to turn this green today!


----------



## RedRose19

Weirdest thing ever, my cycles are irregular, never know how many dpo I am but friday night I think at 6 ish dpo I had a sharp pain that woke me up, next morning on the Saturday I had extreme cramps, by afternoon I had pinkish brown cm u could barely see it only when wiped, then more brown cm sunday, nothing since! I was sure it was af abput to show!


----------



## cravemyheart

Hey girls. Can you check this line out for me. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=300263 can you see it?


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Cravemyheart? When did you test I can't see anything, but then again I never can haha.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I can see a line wen I lighten it


----------



## Iwannababy1

I do not know what DPO I am because I have irregular periods. I had my period from July 7-14. The only symptoms I have had is dizziness, thirst at night (really wanting some water), bbs have some light pains on side but don't stay...they go in and out, and yesterday had some AF cramps for about 1-2 hours but no bleeding. I tested 4 days ago and got the LIGHTEST line ever (maybe it was just neg) then 2 days ago used clearblue + and got a faint pos within 1 min. Now I am getting negatives and don't understand.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

cravemyheart said:


> Hey girls. Can you check this line out for me. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=300263 can you see it?

Have u tested again?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iwannababy1 said:


> I do not know what DPO I am because I have irregular periods. I had my period from July 7-14. The only symptoms I have had is dizziness, thirst at night (really wanting some water), bbs have some light pains on side but don't stay...they go in and out, and yesterday had some AF cramps for about 1-2 hours but no bleeding. I tested 4 days ago and got the LIGHTEST line ever (maybe it was just neg) then 2 days ago used clearblue + and got a faint pos within 1 min. Now I am getting negatives and don't understand.

Try go docs n get a blood test?


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Have you? Im curious! And I hope it is!


----------



## Iwannababy1

I have not. I am just going to wait. I woke up this morning and the top part of my throat where my sinuses are is scratchy but I have never heard of that as a symptoms. Have you?


----------



## Catmum2girls

Updated 
Good morning, thought I'd share my dpo so far. I'm usually a 30 - 32 day cycle but this is first month ttc with mirena removed so unsure as to length atm. I don't temp chart as usually up several times during the night either with the girls, the cats to just plain unable to sleep., so just going by O from ewcm when seen. With the coil have very little symptoms except very sweet tooth and massive moods swings usually grumpy or angry about 7 to 5 days before af. I don't normal get tired in the day no matter how little sleep during the night I get as usually I go to bed earlier. Don't normal suffer any cramping or gas or loose bowels unless the girls have been ill, in in case so far everyone happy and healthy. 
My moods have been much nicer, feel more relaxed evening at troublesome bedtime antics which used to drive me insane. So deffo coil out is making life nicer :) 
I mention the wet nipple thing as 2 months ago I sure was pregnant but lost it and had both breast feeling full and getting let down feel in the right breast and was getting a discharge like breast milk. I BF both girls and read that this could also be a symptom so monitoring it whilst ttc. 

Day 1 to day 5 af
Day 6 normal
Day 7 bd
Day 8 normal
Day 9 bd
Day 10 normal
Day 11 same
Day 12 same
Day 13 cm very wet and almost ewcm very horney, bd
Day 14 ewcm lots of. Feel horny. lots of spots on face don't usually suffer unless af 

Dpo1 no ewcm, but feel wet still spoty
Dpo 2 very little cm feeling dry
Dpo 3 bd
Dpo 4 ewcm usual to see think this was my O day not before? 

Dpo 5 really bloated feels like really gassy crampy, lots of trips to loo with loose bowels, not unwell as feel good

Dpo 6 CM felt around cervix creamy / lotiony, cervix soft and closed at medium height. Still bloated crampy feeling like dull aches that lasts for most of the day and evening. 

Dpo 7 tired in afternoon, not usual for me, could have really napped if the girls let me. 

Dpo 8 be, feeling dry cm bloated feeling gone, cervix feels medium to firm and closed at medium height. Evening felt crampy. 

Dpo 9 feel queasy got af type cramps but not quite the same. Medium firm cervix. 

Dpo 10 cervix medium soft closed, sticky / creamy,/ lotiony type cm. Crampy aches like af but not as Sharpe and left nipple feels wet. 

Dpo 11 gas gas gas OMG I can not stop! Even had horrible fanny farts during the night and first thing, never have this! Very tired so need to sleep. 

Dpo 12 bad gass again :( multiply popping and loose. No cramps at all today. Cervix does feel wet still medium height tired again around 5 pm several days in a row now don't get this way at all. 

Dpo 13 tired again. Negative test used asda £1 cheapes at 4.30 am as this is when I normally take my first wee of the day. Bad headache today and nothing is helping. Cervix really high can just touch it. Creamy cm. 

Dpo 14 bowls have settle down to almost constipation. Feel horney, feeling wet but tissue almost dry. 
Cervix still very high feels soft and closed by. Don't feel like af is coming in next few days, non of normal signs showing. I can usually smell coppery blood few days before, no cramping, no sweet tooth. 

Dpo 15 this morning as typing this my left nipple again feels wet but nothing. 
Both breasts aching both have a little fluid in them. 
Indigestion and feeling quite queasy for afternoon onwards. 

16 dpo. Cervix still very high and felt wet very little cm though. TMI Did have a little creamy colour in underwear 
Still queasy and sore breasts bra uncomfortable. 

17 dpo. Negative test. Cervix still very high soft and closed. Just managed to reach it with fingertips and cm was a little brownish in colour and had coppery smell, so assuming af is on its way.

Wondering if OK happened around the 29th as had ewcm then too, as no normal period signs whatsoever and tests negative which could put me at 13 dpo and the week of bloated, gass and full tummy feeling could have been implantation? 

18 dpo? Cervix has been high all day, creamy stick cm around cervix but looks like mustard / brownish did smell coppery which is why though af would be starting very soon. No cramps, no tiredness, nothing else to note. 

19 dpo?/ 13 dpo Up early for dentist appointment had blood taste in mouth when brushing teeth and for a while after. Really don't feel like af is arriving today / tomorrow . cervix still high very wet feel and more Cm sticky, lotiony and creamy. 

20dpo / 14 dpo Negative test at 4.30am, using fmu , as don't feel like af is coming anytime soon might hold wee for a wee bit longer and try on of my other tests.


----------



## AudriesMommy3

I hope it's your month too! Good luck to yall. Af finally disappeared. It was the weirdest cycle ever I usually only last 3 days four tops ands that's spotting but this was 8 days and the most painful thing ever. A few of my girlfriend's think it might have been a mc, but I never got it check out. Maybe that's for the best. But trying again when I leave San Antonio.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Updates page 273 :)


----------



## cravemyheart

cravemyheart said:


> Perplexed said:
> 
> 
> audriesmommy & cravemyheart when are you ladies testing?! I'm excited!!
> 
> Im testing Monday if AF doesnt show her ugly face!Click to expand...


AF showed up on wednesday! On to the next month!


----------



## AudriesMommy3

I have a weird question for yall ladies. Idk what's going on with my body and I'm kind of scared to go to a doctor and hear some bad news. But I guess af never left just took a light break cause I'm still having dark brown spotting, today makes 8 days... Is that normal... Idk.. any advice would be great. Sorry, tmi.


----------



## Perplexed

AudriesMommy3 said:


> I have a weird question for yall ladies. Idk what's going on with my body and I'm kind of scared to go to a doctor and hear some bad news. But I guess af never left just took a light break cause I'm still having dark brown spotting, today makes 8 days... Is that normal... Idk.. any advice would be great. Sorry, tmi.

do you happen to have any tests?


----------



## Perplexed

mommyof2peas said:


> Updates page 273 :)

congrats hun!


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Pregnancy tests? No. I haven't bought any since I thought this was at but for it to be 8 days when four is usually long for me was weird... And it was painful so I didn't think to buy any tests. Why? What are your thoughts


----------



## PregoMyEggo

AudriesMommy3 said:


> Pregnancy tests? No. I haven't bought any since I thought this was at but for it to be 8 days when four is usually long for me was weird... And it was painful so I didn't think to buy any tests. Why? What are your thoughts

It's quite possible you're pregnant; I would test ASAP. Similar thing happened to me and I was sure I had my period but kept spotting afterwards and finally tested about 9 days into my "new cycle" and bam, BFP!


----------



## Tinkerbell106

I got my BFP 2 days ago, 9dpo - very very faint internet cheapie first, possibly even 8dpo but not enough of a line to be sure I wasn't making it up. I retested with a superdrug test 9dpo and got a faint line, pink and definitely there. Ic lines were still very faint. Still couldn't believe it so repeated yesterday with clear blue and fr and both had lines, then today got a pregnant 1-2 on cb digi. I'm totally sure of my dates as I have been temping and using OPKs, my cycle is very regular too. Here are my symptoms - I thought I was making them up as they were so early.

2dpo - excessive saliva
4dpo - waves of nausea and excessive saliva
5dpo - temp dip to cover line, as 4dpo
6dpo - as 4dpo plus extreme tiredness, bleeding gums when cleaning teeth, some minor cramps, over emotional, eating like a horse, I'm a smoker (have quit now obvs) but was completely off cigarette, couldn't smoke one without gagging.
Symptoms have remained like this for last few days.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Tinkerbell106 said:


> I got my BFP 2 days ago, 9dpo - very very faint internet cheapie first, possibly even 8dpo but not enough of a line to be sure I wasn't making it up. I retested with a superdrug test 9dpo and got a faint line, pink and definitely there. Ic lines were still very faint. Still couldn't believe it so repeated yesterday with clear blue and fr and both had lines, then today got a pregnant 1-2 on cb digi. I'm totally sure of my dates as I have been temping and using OPKs, my cycle is very regular too. Here are my symptoms - I thought I was making them up as they were so early.
> 
> 2dpo - excessive saliva
> 4dpo - waves of nausea and excessive saliva
> 5dpo - temp dip to cover line, as 4dpo
> 6dpo - as 4dpo plus extreme tiredness, bleeding gums when cleaning teeth, some minor cramps, over emotional, eating like a horse, I'm a smoker (have quit now obvs) but was completely off cigarette, couldn't smoke one without gagging.
> Symptoms have remained like this for last few days.

Congrats on your bfp


----------



## AudriesMommy3

PregoMyEggo said:


> AudriesMommy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pregnancy tests? No. I haven't bought any since I thought this was at but for it to be 8 days when four is usually long for me was weird... And it was painful so I didn't think to buy any tests. Why? What are your thoughts
> 
> It's quite possible you're pregnant; I would test ASAP. Similar thing happened to me and I was sure I had my period but kept spotting afterwards and finally tested about 9 days into my "new cycle" and bam, BFP!Click to expand...



No way? Well then, I might test tomorrow since I work all day today. Thanks for giving me some hope :D


----------



## AudriesMommy3

Tinkerbell106 said:


> I got my BFP 2 days ago, 9dpo - very very faint internet cheapie first, possibly even 8dpo but not enough of a line to be sure I wasn't making it up. I retested with a superdrug test 9dpo and got a faint line, pink and definitely there. Ic lines were still very faint. Still couldn't believe it so repeated yesterday with clear blue and fr and both had lines, then today got a pregnant 1-2 on cb digi. I'm totally sure of my dates as I have been temping and using OPKs, my cycle is very regular too. Here are my symptoms - I thought I was making them up as they were so early.
> 
> 2dpo - excessive saliva
> 4dpo - waves of nausea and excessive salivayy
> 5dpo - temp dip to cover line, as 4dpo
> 6dpo - as 4dpo plus extreme tiredness, bleeding gums when cleaning teeth, some minor cramps, over emotional, eating like a horse, I'm a smoker (have quit now obvs) but was completely off cigarette, couldn't smoke one without gagging.
> Symptoms have remained like this for last few days.

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!


----------



## youngmamttc

I got my BFP on page 56 in this thread last year so heres me starting again.

No idea on dpo im either 2 or 5 but judging by opk i say 5

5DPO-Yellow snot like cm, had this on 6DPO with son and turn out to be implantation. Sharp pains in side! 

7DPO- little gnawing pain in left side continuously throughout the day 


Will update every day x


----------



## ladyV84

Hi everyone, this is such a great idea for a post! I love seeing everyone's symptoms and whether they ended in a bfp! 
Here are my symptoms so far

1-6 dpo no major symptoms really...just feeling nauseous and a little dizzy from time to time, also had a herrendous hangover from a few glasses of wine (this is not usual for me!!) 

7dpo - cramping feelings in tummy throughout day. Sore pulling sensation beside belly button. Righ hand side of belly aching. Very sore and tender boobs. Insomnia and waking up throughout night

8dpo - very sore boobs all day, cramping throughout day. Woke up to very sore pains shooting through tummy. Feeling naseous throughout day (coming and going) 

Probably going to test this weekend!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

AudriesMommy3 said:


> PregoMyEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AudriesMommy3 said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy tests? No. I haven't bought any since I thought this was at but for it to be 8 days when four is usually long for me was weird... And it was painful so I didn't think to buy any tests. Why? What are your thoughts
> 
> It's quite possible you're pregnant; I would test ASAP. Similar thing happened to me and I was sure I had my period but kept spotting afterwards and finally tested about 9 days into my "new cycle" and bam, BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No way? Well then, I might test tomorrow since I work all day today. Thanks for giving me some hope :DClick to expand...

Did you test?


----------



## AudriesMommy3

mummy_smurf2b said:


> AudriesMommy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PregoMyEggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AudriesMommy3 said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy tests? No. I haven't bought any since I thought this was at but for it to be 8 days when four is usually long for me was weird... And it was painful so I didn't think to buy any tests. Why? What are your thoughts
> 
> It's quite possible you're pregnant; I would test ASAP. Similar thing happened to me and I was sure I had my period but kept spotting afterwards and finally tested about 9 days into my "new cycle" and bam, BFP!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No way? Well then, I might test tomorrow since I work all day today. Thanks for giving me some hope :DClick to expand...
> 
> Did you test?Click to expand...

I did, very negative on a clear blue. So guess I'm going to try again lol. My mother in law believes my af was wacky since I just started at a new store with a bunch of women. I don't know, on to the next :)


----------



## cravemyheart

AudriesMommy3 said:


> I did, very negative on a clear blue. So guess I'm going to try again lol. My mother in law believes my af was wacky since I just started at a new store with a bunch of women. I don't know, on to the next :)

Good luck next cycle hun!


----------



## Livvy

I love this idea for a thread! I'm new to temping (started late this cycle) so I'm not 100% sure when I o'd... I'm guessing Aug 6 or 7, and my fertility apps guess the same, so I'm probably about 7 dpo.

1 dpo - no symptoms

2 dpo - achy, lots of acne (I usually get acne closer to AF, not this early), tender BBs, stomach ache (but that could be because I ate a ton at Olive Garden :haha:)

3 dpo - bad acne, stomach ache, sore BBs, and EXHAUSTED. I mean like... I lay down on the couch on my DH's lap and slept for 1-2 hours. And I don't usually fall asleep on couches. It was really strange

4 dpo - acne, cravings, tender BBs, still fatigued

5 dpo - acne, tender BBs, headache, burping a lot, joint pain... very emotional, crying easily (I usually get super emotional 1-2 days before AF... again, weird because earlier than normal)

6 dpo - woke up to the room spinning, and all I did to cause it was to roll over in bed. So bizarre. I am never dizzy. Stayed dizzy the whole day. Burped and peed a lot. Seemed to have a sore on the roof of my mouth, sore BBs

7 dpo - acne seems better. No dizziness when I woke up, only a touch of it as I've been moving around today. Kind of bummed about that, maybe a bad sign? Maybe it was caused by something else? Idk. BBs are still sore and seem big. Still burping a lot and very tired, even though I got 9 hours. All in all my symptoms seem way better though and I'm almost back to normal, which is disheartening. :cry:

8 dpo - literally almost no symptoms. BBs are a little sore but less than yesterday. I'm energized and cleaning the house. Makes me think I imagined the other symptoms

9 dpo - feel like AF is coming but she isn't due for another 5-6 days. :nope: Very sore BBs, mild cramps, watery CM. Some cramps (weird... don't feel like period cramps, because too high, but also doesn't feel like a stomach ache). Otherwise feel fine

10 dpo - Didn't sleep much (3 hours) last night, so fatigue doesn't count as a symptom. Boobs still sore. Temp dropping. Low cervix. AF seems to be on her way. Still burping a lot and having a lot of reflux. Discomfort in my belly region. 

These may not be relevant, but a few other things: My kitten has been all. over. me. for the past 5 or so days. Like, I cannot handle this much attention. It may just be because she thinks I'm her mama, but it's getting aggravating. She's been rooting around trying to find something to suck, biting at my fingers, and crying loudly in my face. Also I haven't been wanting anything sweet-- I was going to have chocolate, but then felt grossed out. And my OJ tasted weird 6 dpo. :shrug:

I will try to update daily!

UPDATE: I tested with a FRER at 10 dpo and got a faint BFP!! Will test again tomorrow or in a couple days. Can't wait to tell the hubby! GL everyone :dust: Will continue to update if relevant. 

11 dpo - reflux. Lots of reflux. And vague tummy cramps. Seem too high up for AF, only way I know how to describe it.

12 dpo - bfp on a FRER, but lighter line this time. A little nervous, but trying not to worry about it. Worrying won't affect the outcome either way, right? Reflux this morning, burpy, not really wanting to eat so got a headache. 

13 dpo - lingering headache, sore boobs, little bit of reflux, lots of cramping. 

14 dpo - got my period, right on time. :( Must have had an early miscarriage. I am crushed.


----------



## caringo

Starting a new post, because before when I THOUGHT I was past ovulation I most definitely wasn't...but finally O'd on CD68! :happydance:

0DPO: Got either a bit of EWCM or some arousal fluid...BD'd that evening but also BD'd two days before.
1DPO: Some creamy CM and slightly sensitive nipples
2DPO: Some more EWCM?? And a slight heaviness in breasts, sensitive nipples, gassy
3DPO: Bit of creamy CM, gassy.


----------



## BABTTC123

This is my last chance to TTC for a long while. Sadly, events caused us to miss my most fertile days, but I am hoping that baby dancing before and after those days is enough to give me a baby!!!
Fyi, I suffer from PCOS, prior to the last two months I was highly irregular. I am basing my ovulation on my cm that I had.

1-4 dpo mild cramping, exhaustion and emotional (emotional caused from stress), headaches, slight nausea, my entire body is sore!

5 dpo cramping is a bit stronger today. Cervix is now high and hard uterus feels full and a little hard as well, cm is creamy but plentiful.
PM: VERY irrritable! 

6 dpo slight cramping, cm sticky, cp high medium, slight nausea, bad dream at night which set me off for a weird mood today, tired all day so far with random spurts of energy.


----------



## martamok

Hi everyone! Here we go again...FX for everyone and praying for BFPs!! 

1CD 7/24 period
17CD 8/9- very wet cm
7CD 7/30 HSG test
18CD 8/10 nauseas in the morning, ovulation pain 6-10pm
1dpo - back paint in the morning
2dpo - light pain in right ovary, very gassy
3dpo - pressure in lower abdomen, very bad back pain at work and home, had to lay down doe a few hours after work. 
4dpo -yellow cm and watery cm, feel irritated and angry
5dpo- angry again :wacko: felt very very full after dinner but didn't have much food at all, pain the in the right ovary during sex (scary)
6dpo- very vivid and dream, cried most of it
7dpo- in pm pressure in lower abdomen & sore boobs, vivid and scary dreams again
8dpo- lower back pain and soar boobs (period symptoms), dizzy twice at work, weird taste in my mouth for a few seconds after work. Dream that I got a BFP, mind playing trick on me. BFN
9dpo- light cramps, BFN
10dpo- maybe very faint positive this morning, I took two test with FMU (see pic below). Very nauseous in the morning, but I also had a glass of chocolate wine last night and it could be from that (I know I shouldn't have but I thought I was out, feel super guilty now!)

11dpo -(tomorrow 8/21) originally should have my period but since O was late, period might be moved to Sunday 8/24 (hopefully not bc it's my bday and I will :cry::cry::cry:)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test306023

11DPO BFP on clear blue digi 1-2 weeks pregnant


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I would get a frer n test with that n see what happens.


----------



## the_babymama

OKAY.. so I'm new to this but really really concerned. The first day of my last period was July 26, 2014. That weekend, August 1,2014 me and the boyfriend got stupid drunk and he forgot to withdraw. I'm not trying to have babies, and not trying NOT to, we've always used the withdrawal method since I stopped the pill back in 2012. I'm 28, never been pregnant, and this is the first time I've felt certain things that I've NEVER felt before, and the boyfriend has slipped up 2 times in the past (forgetting to pull out) and both times there was no pregnancy.. 
8/1- (Possible date of insemination)
8/9 - 8/15 - Constant urge to pee, can't sleep at night
- random nausea, felt sick and threw up early in the a.m. white foamy..
- CONSTANT pressure between my legs!! <--- this is what worries me!
- took 2 digital EPT brand tests, both negative, also 1 UPT at Dr.'s it was also neg
- Gassy 
8-20 - took 1 more UPT this a.m. at Dr.'s - NEG!! 

But I still have the pressure, and some tingling in my nipples (very faint) 
Does this sound like anyone else? Did it end up in a pregnancy? please help!


----------



## the_babymama

what is a FRER?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

the_babymama said:


> what is a FRER?

First response early response test they are more sensitive and docs tests wouldn't show positive til much later than a home test as they are a lot less sensitive. When's your next period due, must be very soon? I didn't get a positive hpt til day before expected period and even then it was so faint it was hard to see.


----------



## 55comet555

the_babymama said:


> what is a FRER?

First response early response pregnancy test


----------



## the_babymama

thanks doll!! my cycle used to be irregular until I lost like 45 lbs and lately it has always landed on the 15th or 25th of the month... hope something happens soon because the pressure in between my legs is starting to worry me.


----------



## martamok

[/COLOR]


martamok said:


> Hi everyone! Here we go again...FX for everyone and praying for BFPs!!
> 
> 1CD 7/24 period
> 7CD 7/30 HSG test
> 17CD 8/9- very wet cm
> 18CD 8/10 nauseas in the morning, ovulation pain 6-10pm
> 1dpo - back paint in the morning
> 2dpo - light pain in right ovary, very gassy
> 3dpo - pressure in lower abdomen, very bad back pain at work and home, had to lay down doe a few hours after work.
> 4dpo -yellow cm and watery cm, feel irritated and angry
> 5dpo- angry again :wacko: felt very very full after dinner but didn't have much food at all, pain the in the right ovary during sex (scary)
> 6dpo- very vivid and dream, cried most of it
> 7dpo- in pm pressure in lower abdomen & sore boobs, vivid and scary dreams again
> 8dpo- lower back pain and soar boobs (period symptoms), dizzy twice at work, weird taste in my mouth for a few seconds after work. Dream that I got a BFP, mind playing trick on me. BFN
> 9dpo- very light cramps (not like the painful ones I get before), BFN
> 10dpo- maybe very faint positive this morning, I took two test with FMU (see pic below). Very nauseous in the morning, but I also had a glass of chocolate wine last night and it could be from that (I know I shouldn't have but I thought I was out, feel super guilty now!)
> 
> 11dpo -(tomorrow 8/21) originally should have my period but since O was late, period might be moved to Sunday 8/24 (hopefully not bc it's my bday and I will :cry::cry::cry:)
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test306023

11dpo- Just got my first, EVER, really BFP with a clear blue digi!!!! This is unreal after trying for so long. Also I forgot to mention that I had an HSG done on 7/30, one tube was unblocked. Baby dust to all!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

martamok said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> martamok said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Here we go again...FX for everyone and praying for BFPs!!
> 
> 1CD 7/24 period
> 17CD 8/9- very wet
> 18CD 8/10 nauseas in the morning, ovulation pain 6-10pm
> 1dpo - back paint in the morning
> 2dpo - light pain in right ovary, very gassy
> 3dpo - pressure in lower abdomen, very bad back pain at work and home, had to lay down doe a few hours after work.
> 4dpo -yellow cm and watery cm, feel irritated and angry
> 5dpo- angry again :wacko: felt very very full after dinner but didn't have much food at all, pain the in the right ovary during sex (scary)
> 6dpo- very vivid and dream, cried most of it
> 7dpo- in pm pressure in lower abdomen & sore boobs, vivid and scary dreams again
> 8dpo- lower back pain and soar boobs (period symptoms), dizzy twice at work, weird taste in my mouth for a few seconds after work. Dream that I got a BFP, mind playing trick on me. BFN
> 9dpo- very light cramps (not like the painful ones I get before), BFN
> 10dpo- maybe very faint positive this morning, I took two test with FMU (see pic below). Very nauseous in the morning, but I also had a glass of chocolate wine last night and it could be from that (I know I shouldn't have but I thought I was out, feel super guilty now!)
> 
> 11dpo -(tomorrow 8/21) originally should have my period but since O was late, period might be moved to Sunday 8/24 (hopefully not bc it's my bday and I will :cry::cry::cry:)
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test306023
> 
> 11dpo- Just got my first, EVER, really BFP with a clear blue digi!!!! This is unreal after trying for so long. Also I forgot to mention that I had an HSG done on 8/30, one tube was unblocked. Baby dust to all!Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## shudknow

This is a really good idea! I am going to add mine here too. I have a 15-day luteal phase, so in for a long wait. I will keep updating as days progress.

*Cycle# 1 of TTC (August 2014) with expected AF date on 2nd Sept:*

1dpo - Very bad lower backache (I never get lower backache this early...generally it is on CD1 or just the day before expected AF). Woke up at 4:30am with a feeling of discomfort because of full bladder.

2dpo - nothing during the day. Woke up at 3:30am again with a full bladder 

3dpo - painful twinges/throbbing in my right breast for several hours. Made it a point to empty my blaldder before I went to bed, aah but didnt work out. Woke up at 4:30am with a full bladder. Had to empty it in order to get back to sleep

4dpo - Nothing during most part of the day. Very mild/dull cramps here and there and on side of right ovary with pain sometimes radiating down to right thigh & calf. Woke up again at 4:30am but not a full bladder (thankfully! I hate going to the bathroom in the middle of my sleep)

5dpo - TMI warning! Yellow creamy CM during bowel movement this morning. I dont remember having any CM generally after ovulation but this time it is distinctively yellow. Dull twinges again in breasts, low back...didnt last long, just on and off. Woke up again at 4:15am :(

6dpo - CM seems feels dried up but when I checked my cervix, it was soft (like mushy), low but not the lowest position and my finger was covered in lotiony CM. Never saw that before but then never checked cervix before on 6dpo, so not sure if that's a symptom. Twinges much lesser than 5dpo. Woke up at 5am after only 4hrs of sleep to empty bladder.

7dpo - occasional twinges but nothing special so far. Bloated and gassy after dinner. Woke up at 5:20am today and had to pee.

8dpo - big drop in temp today. Have a weird feeling in my stomach as if its burning and feels like all the food is in my throat (sorry, if that felt gross). Have this feeling after every meal. Strangely no nausea/weird feeling in stomach after dinner.

9dpo - Woke up at 3:30am today to empty bladder. I am getting used to getting up in the night now. But, feel absolutely fine today. No nausea, no symptom, nothing, zilch..

10dpo - Woke up at 4:30am to pee just like usual. No symptoms whatsoever. AF-like cramps which lasted for few hours.

11-13dpo - nothing

14dpo - AF :(


----------



## BABTTC123

This is my last chance to TTC for a long while. Sadly, events caused us to miss my most fertile days, but I am hoping that baby dancing before and after those days is enough to give me a baby!!!
Fyi, I suffer from PCOS, prior to the last two months I was highly irregular. I am basing my ovulation on my cm that I had.

1-4 dpo mild cramping, exhaustion and emotional (emotional caused from stress), headaches, slight nausea, my entire body is sore!

5 dpo cramping is a bit stronger today. Cervix is now high and hard uterus feels full and a little hard as well, cm is creamy but plentiful.
PM: VERY irrritable! 

6 dpo slight cramping, cm sticky, cp high medium, slight nausea, bad dream at night which set me off for a weird mood today, tired all day so far with random spurts of energy.
HORNY!! (sorry for tmi :haha: )

7 dpo gassy (past few days) irritable again, cramping picked up again, boobs are larger but do not hurt, feels like af will start soon except it isn't due for another week or so. I am NOT a smoker but I have had a bad craving for a vanilla cigar! Cm is creamy, cp is high and medium.

8 dpo cm is creamy and plentiful again, cp medium-high and soft and closed, cramping same as yesterday, I feel weird- not sure how to feel, had a dream that my body was covered in dark veins. Horny again! Sorry if tmi but it was the BEST :sex: ever!! Smell of pizza prior to this smelt far too heavenly xD 
Been moody off and on today. Still almost crying over silly things such as the smell of the pizza lol

9 dpo had stinging sensation in my boobs that HURT pretty bad! Only happened once. Boibs are a tiny bit tender. Cm sticky, cp high-medium. Craved sweets all day and then craved water. Watched Maleficent and cried lol 

10 dpo cm sticky/creamy, cp high-medium. Had dream about raising a baby (obviously I have babies on my mind lol). Most symptoms have completely gone away. 
I had a short episode of extreme nausea earlier but it last for less than a minute. 
Noticed that the veins under my nipple are big and blue! (some blue veins on my boob are normal, not my nipple though.) Anyone else experience this??

BFN this morning BUT I had peed two hours before and didn't think to test when I peed at that time... vvvv
11 dpo forgot to check cm+cp. Started out with nausea today. Went away for a while. Bad mood ALL DAY! Nausea picked up and got worst. Back ached like crazy and I had se cramping. Couldn't eat and smell of sub sandwich made nausea worst. Got dizzy frequently. Exhausted. Yelled at my husband (NOT normal!).

12 dpo yet another bfn on dollar tree test :(
CM creamy, CP high-medium-closed. Nausea, bloating, constipation, cramping ,dizziness, tender breasts, headaches.

13 dpo SENSITIVEBto smells, threw up, nausea, bloating, tender breasts, dizziness, cramps, indigestion, salty cravings. 
I notcied that my usual AF spotting which occurs about 4-5 days before AF arrives HASN'T happened yet! I am hoping this is a good sign!!
oh and CM sticky, CP high-firm-closed.

14 dpo no more tests to use lol need to by some more after my paycheck today. CM sticky, CP- Medium-soft-closed. Sore breasts, cramping, constipation. (so far)


----------



## the_babymama

the_babymama said:


> OKAY.. so I'm new to this but really really concerned. The first day of my last period was July 26, 2014. That weekend, August 1,2014 me and the boyfriend got stupid drunk and he forgot to withdraw. I'm not trying to have babies, and not trying NOT to, we've always used the withdrawal method since I stopped the pill back in 2012. I'm 28, never been pregnant, and this is the first time I've felt certain things that I've NEVER felt before, and the boyfriend has slipped up 2 times in the past (forgetting to pull out) and both times there was no pregnancy..
> 8/1- (Possible date of insemination)
> 8/9 - 8/15 - Constant urge to pee, can't sleep at night
> - random nausea, felt sick and threw up early in the a.m. white foamy..
> - CONSTANT pressure between my legs!! <--- this is what worries me!
> - took 2 digital EPT brand tests, both negative, also 1 UPT at Dr.'s it was also neg
> - Gassy
> 8-20 - took 1 more UPT this a.m. at Dr.'s - NEG!!
> 
> But I still have the pressure, and some tingling in my nipples (very faint)
> Does this sound like anyone else? Did it end up in a pregnancy? please help!


Okay.. so the sides of my breasts hurt. under my armpits towards my rib.


----------



## the_babymama

well.. took a FRER test and got another negative. Really starting to worry, sypmtoms of nausea have all gone.
still feel a little bloating and acid reflux, I usually do have sore breasts before AF, but this is different, like right where my arms rest above my ribs, almost feels like my armpits are sore! Anyone ever have this happen? What was the outcome?


----------



## Gator23

1-3 dpo--sore nipples
7 dpo - 11 dpo--boobs became sore below the nipple when touched and also seemed bigger/fuller
9 dpo - BFP
:wohoo:
So excited!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I just want to say CONGRATULATIONS!! to everyone who has recently gotten a BFP! :dance: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all! <3


----------



## RedRose19

Ladies question for u, do u bloat alot the day after ovulation? Ive woken up thinking im 1 dpo but im so bloated im worried its actually today not yesterday


----------



## hunni12

bumping this back up :)


----------



## runner512

Just figured I'd join! I'm 11 dpo based on an ovulation test and due for period on 16 dpo.

1-9 dpo: swollen and mildly sore BBS, sensitive nipples, bloated, constipated
10 dpo: diarrhea, BBS have shrunk and are barely sore, less bloated
11 dpo: same as 10 dpo, with slight cramps starting at noon and SEVERE nausea in the morning. 

Haven't tested yet.... Been let down too often to even want to test until AF is late!

Baby dust!!


----------



## Rindelle

Had a chemical in May, second month ntnp since then.

Right now I am 18 DPO (I think, but am now questioning this)

1-8 DPO - no real symptoms
9 DPO - headache, pinkish brown cm (implantation? I never get that)
10 DPO - Today - higher temp (has maintained), crampy, sore boobs, mild nausea (except today - that's gone), High, soft cervix (can't tell if it's open or closed), creamy cm
BFN on frer today (not fmu but it should be enough now to not need it??)


----------



## BABTTC123

Rindelle said:


> Had a chemical in May, second month ntnp since then.
> 
> Right now I am 18 DPO (I think, but am now questioning this)
> 
> 1-8 DPO - no real symptoms
> 9 DPO - headache, pinkish brown cm (implantation? I never get that)
> 10 DPO - Today - higher temp (has maintained), crampy, sore boobs, mild nausea (except today - that's gone), High, soft cervix (can't tell if it's open or closed), creamy cm
> BFN on frer today (not fmu but it should be enough now to not need it??)

 
Test again in the morning and try to hold your pee all night! :) if it is bfn again then call up your doctor and schedule a blood test to see what is going on and to talk about options to get back on track if it is still bfn. 
Though, you may have just ovulated pretty late so I have my FX that your bfn will show up soon!!


----------



## runner512

runner512 said:


> Just figured I'd join! I'm 11 dpo based on an ovulation test and due for period on 16 dpo.
> 
> 1-9 dpo: swollen and mildly sore BBS, sensitive nipples, bloated, constipated
> 10 dpo: diarrhea, BBS have shrunk and are barely sore, less bloated
> 11 dpo: same as 10 dpo, with slight cramps starting at noon and SEVERE nausea in the morning.


12 dpo: constipated in the morning, diarrhea in the afternoon, mild nausea, swollen boobs and bloating are back. also have stabbing uterine pain off and on.

4 more days til I test... or worse... AF!


----------



## RedRose19

Im only 6 dpo but sure be fun to say what my symptoms I have

From 1 to 6dpo ive been so bloated and cramps
Sore nipples from 3 dpo
Sore boobs from 5 dpo
Twinges and creamy thick cm on cd 6 lots of sharp and dul, aches and pains


----------



## macydarling

Who knows how long I will be waiting so why not try this again!

27 day cycle. 1st cycle using opks. I think I may have O'd later than normal but am not sure since this is my first cycle tracking.

CD 18: +opk
CD 19: +opk and bad cramps
CD 20: VERY +opk (test line darker than control)

1dpo-5dpo: nothing
6dpo-8dpo: thick, white cm. Lower back ache. Canker sore (used to get them a lot when I was little, havent had one in a while).
9dpo: AF is a no show. Same cm. Bfn. Chills, uneasy tummy, tired. Legit feel like Im getting sick, took temp and it is a bit elevated at 99.1. It looks like Im coming down with something.
10dpo: still waiting on AF. Bfn again.
11dpo (CD30): still no sign of AF. Another bfn. Feel completely normal. Afternoon update: having what feels like pinches under my right hip bone on and off. 
12dpo: bloated and breasts becoming tender. Af is probably on her way.
13dpo: still no af but another bfn. Breasts tender, white cm. Update: having cramps on and off that do not feel like af. Uncomfortable pains that I cant really describe..sort of feels like gas or like I need to have a bm but I dont (sorry tmi). Nausea on and off in the morning and afternoon.
14dpo (5 days late): Nausea, very hot but have chills, elevated temp. Woke up with what felt like a cold & sore throat that only lasted a couple hrs. Mild headache. Bfn $ store hpt. PM update: AF is here :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

From 1 to 6dpo ive been so bloated and cramps
Sore nipples from 3 dpo
Sore boobs from 5 dpo
Twinges and creamy thick cm on cd 6 lots of sharp and dul, aches and pains
7 dpo bad cramps achey, heart burn all day thick cloudy ewcm creamy cm!
8 dpo tender bbs, bad cramps, backache, headaches, dizzy and light headed. Tired and slight nausea also got a very very faint line on ic not sure if its and indent


----------



## runner512

runner512 said:


> runner512 said:
> 
> 
> Just figured I'd join! I'm 11 dpo based on an ovulation test and due for period on 16 dpo.
> 
> 1-9 dpo: swollen and mildly sore BBS, sensitive nipples, bloated, constipated
> 10 dpo: diarrhea, BBS have shrunk and are barely sore, less bloated
> 11 dpo: same as 10 dpo, with slight cramps starting at noon and SEVERE nausea in the morning.
> 
> 
> 12 dpo: constipated in the morning, diarrhea in the afternoon, mild nausea, swollen boobs and bloating are back. also have stabbing uterine pain off and on.Click to expand...

13-15 dpo: constipated, nauseous while starving, thirsty, gigantic boobies, bloated
16 dpo: AF :cry:


----------



## Rindelle

Rindelle said:


> Had a chemical in May, second month ntnp since then.
> 
> Right now I am 18 DPO (I think, but am now questioning this)
> 
> 1-8 DPO - no real symptoms
> 9 DPO - headache, pinkish brown cm (implantation? I never get that)
> 10 DPO - Today - higher temp (has maintained), crampy, sore boobs, mild nausea (except today - that's gone), High, soft cervix (can't tell if it's open or closed), creamy cm
> BFN on frer today (not fmu but it should be enough now to not need it??)

So since Friday (19-22 DPO) my symptoms have subsided a lot. I don't have 'pms' symptoms which is unusual, my cervix is still high and soft. Temperatures are still higher, and I have a little creamy cm. But crampiness and sore boobs are almost nonexistent. I have had some tingling in my hands. I'm waiting until Friday to test because my app has recalculated that I should get AF on Thursday (???).


----------



## Rindelle

Rindelle said:


> Rindelle said:
> 
> 
> Had a chemical in May, second month ntnp since then.
> 
> Right now I am 18 DPO (I think, but am now questioning this)
> 
> 1-8 DPO - no real symptoms
> 9 DPO - headache, pinkish brown cm (implantation? I never get that)
> 10 DPO - Today - higher temp (has maintained), crampy, sore boobs, mild nausea (except today - that's gone), High, soft cervix (can't tell if it's open or closed), creamy cm
> BFN on frer today (not fmu but it should be enough now to not need it??)
> 
> So since Friday (19-22 DPO) my symptoms have subsided a lot. I don't have 'pms' symptoms which is unusual, my cervix is still high and soft. Temperatures are still higher, and I have a little creamy cm. But crampiness and sore boobs are almost nonexistent. I have had some tingling in my hands. I'm waiting until Friday to test because my app has recalculated that I should get AF on Thursday (???).Click to expand...

 AF yesterday afternoon, CD 40. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## sil

Love this thread! Wish I kept better track of my symptoms, but here is what I can remember:

O day: lots of cramping on the left side
1 dpo: a little more mild cramping
2-7 dpo: nothing noticeable. changes in CM from dry to creamy to wet
8 dpo: diarrhea, cramping
9 dpo: stabby short cramps, felt like I had to have diarrhea or that AF was on the way but when I went to the bathroom there was no blood or sickness, just the stabby cramp. this lasted on and off for about 20 minutes
10 dpo (today): my favorite bagel this morning tasted DISGUSTING, almost like metal. other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. tested this AM, BFN
11 dpo: had TWO pregnancy dreams last night. one where I got my BFP and my husband was there, and the next where I got my bfp on our anniversary (which happens to be tomorrow in real life) and was able to give him the positive test for a present. Light cramping, woke up with small headache. BFN


----------



## mowmow383

Not really trying yet, but feeling different this cycle, so I thought I'd keep track just in case :)

1 dpo: slight nose bleed, better skin than usual
2 dpo: nothing
3 dpo: nothing
4 dpo: nothing (which is weird since I normally have all kinds of progesterone symptoms)
5 dpo: drooling on my pillow and lots of sneezing
6 dpo: exhausted, started crying over nothing
7 dpo: really angry at bf and cried all day, some watery blood on tp when I wiped, no appetite
8 dpo: cramps on right side, felt like crying in the evening, no appetite, stupidly took a test which was of course negative, feels like af should come any minute, but would be five days early


Symptoms continued pretty much the same, including spotting until I had my period on schedule. Period was extremely light and only two days, so I did test again, but it was negative.


----------



## MNgirl1991

I'm new here, just started lurking and posting and figured I would post my tww symptoms. :)
1-5dpo: we weren't actively trying so I wasn't looking for symptoms at first. I track my cycle religiously though so I'm pretty sure I know when I O'd. 
6dpo: I woke up in a cold sweat and have af like cramps. They lasted for about 20 minutes and then nothing.
7dpo: no appetite all day. Felt like I might have a UTI. Needed to pee all the time but nothing came out (sorry if tmi)
8-9dpo: heartburn like I've never experienced before. Couldn't eat anything without taking a tums right after.
10dpo: No symptoms except insomnia and more bad heartburn. Woke up with it so bad I was extremely nauseous. Also have been very gassy all day.
11dpo: more bad heartburn . Nausea at random times during the day, usually if I don't eat. Can't drink milk without wanting to puke. More insomnia. Sleeping in really late. Lots of gas still. No one wants to sit around me. Haha
12dpo: more heartburn. More nausea. Mild cramps like af will arrive in a couple days. Still more gad but i Think I'm out for the month.
13dpo: Heartburn is mild but still present. No other symptoms. Usually I pms with bloating, sore bbs, and cramps for a week before af shows up. It's unusual for my bbs not to be sore. Extremely bad gas. I haven't been changing my diet so I have no idea where it's coming from. Gas pains are pretty bad, almost like af cramps.
14dpo: AF is due but she hasn't shown herself yet. Woke up with cramps and figured she'd be here any hour. Kept checking in the bathrooms because I felt wet down there but nothing. Put a tampon in just to be safe, 2 hours later there was nothing so I went to bed.
15dpo: I am currently now one day late. I'm not usually late so it could be something but I could just be making af late by worrying so much about it. Will update if she shows. Will not take any sort of test until she's 5 days late. It will be torture :p good luck ladies!
Also edit: I forgot to mention that these past couple mornings I have been waking up with a stuffy nose and sore throat. Could be the change of seasons but let's hope it's a sign. :) also I can't remember the exact nights but I had 2 separate very vivid dreams about being pregnant. In one dream I had the baby and we named her emma and in the other dream I was taking test after test after test and they were all positive. Never had pregnancy dreams before so lol


----------



## tinadecember

I feel like if I post in here then I am totally going to jinx myself and my period will arrive but at the same time I'm thinking if I don't post in here and I do get my BFP I will have forgotten everything that I felt and wouldn't be able to share it. 

we're on cycle 14 TTC baby 2, my hubby has low sperm motility and this is month 1 of him being on meds to correct it. 

CD16 - ovulation
CD17 1DPO - boobs become sore (norm for me!)
CD19 3DPO - woke in the night with cramping behind belly button, felt the urge to vomit so ran to the bathroom but couldn't be sick. Felt incredibly hot so stripped off and lay on the cold tiles for 10 minutes then felt fine... weird one. 
CD21 5DPO - Woke with sore lower back & pain under ribs.. sore throat starts. Cervix high & feeling slightly open
CD22 to 24 6 & 8DPO - runny nose & feeling "bunged up" CM still creamy. Cervix high and closed
CD25 9DPO - nose still running like a tap, cervix low, intense cramping all day. Thought AF was coming for sure but she would be 3 days early?!?!?! 
CD26 10DPO - cervix low in the morning, medium height by dinner. Cramps still there but nowhere near as intense as yesterday. CM creamy
CD27 11DPO - cervix high and closed, CM creamy. Boobies throbbing upon waking, cramping throughout morning
CD28 12DPO - AF DUE DATE DAY! woke up feeling nauseous with very sore side boobs, pretty sure I wasn't imagining the nausea. Cervix feels low but closed, CM creamy. Cramps from 2pm - 5pm. Nausea at bedtime


----------



## tinadecember

bump


----------



## try

ok so Im new here so sorry if I get anything wrong.

ok so I feel I should explain last months af to help with why im confused with this months ttc. 

last month what I thought was af started on day it was supposed to, but was just spotting, not even reached pad stayed like this for 4 days, then on 4th day it turned in to normal af but was longer than usual. 

so im not sure if I count my next af date from the day of spotting or from when heavy af started. so I may be 4 days out here but im going to count from when af started properly

now I have an app that tells me when ovulation should occur and when af is due. 

according to my app I should have ovulated on 24th august but I believe I ovulated on 30th when I had ovulation pains.

o days pain on right side mostly and slight pain on left side which is unusual usually just 1 side.

2 dpo lots of cervical mucus

6 dpo sharp intermittent pain in lower right side all day then 1 big sharp pain that made me stop and say ouch then this pain disappeared and was replaced with a ache when I moved. at same time I had like a pulling achey heavy feeling across centre of my lower abdomen felt like when you have stomach bug and get waves of pain but not in my stomach lower down.

7 dpo achey feeling still present ok when I sit but really noticeable when I stand walk or lie.

8 dpo pain disappeared but went to doctors mentioned it he said sounded like water infection gave me abtibiotics, but pain disappeared before I even had chance to take them so I never took them 
bfn 

9dpo fmu bfn bfn at night too starting to lose hope 

so this is where im up to if I go by af from spotting then af was due sunday if I go from when af started properly then af due tomorrow, but with bfn today im kind of losing hope, been trying for 8 months doctors did blood test it showed I had low levels sbhg and im now awaiting referral to gyanu
sorry for rant just slightly losing hope


----------



## Catiren

my breasts have ALWAYS been swollen about 3-4 days prior to AF, and only last one day. what i have now is VERY new and thought i'd share it here! they have been this way nonstop since after BDing on positive OPK day. its our third month TTC. 

1 dpo - swollen breasts with pain about twice a day(mostly in the evening), extreme fatigue, extreme nausea around 2:30 - 3 AM but miraculously didn't vomit, random pain/cramping in vaginal hole, craving milk, lots of stretchy cm, increased appetite

2 dpo - swollen breasts with some pain, gassy, extreme fatigue, extreme nausea at 3:30 AM worse than before, didn't vomit (phew!), cramping/pain in vaginal hole, craving milk like CRAZY - went through a gallon in two days by myself, lots of stretchy cm, increased appetite, LOTS of bloating after just two or three bites of anything

3 dpo - swollen breasts with no pain, very gassy, some fatigue, very slight cramping, sneezing, some lower back pain, some watery cm, increased appetite but LOTS of bloating after just three bites of anything!

4 dpo - swollen breasts with some pain, sneezy and stuffy nose from afternoon throughout night

5 dpo - Nausea began after 30 minutes of being awake, quite a bit amount of cm, very temporary headache, sneezing, sudden and continued bloating in evening(after only eating a small plate of rice), swollen breasts, cramping/strange sensation in right side of ovary that was temporary and in the evening (at about 6:15), also my breasts are starting to show more veiny with no or very little pain. UPDATED: slightly runny/stuffy nose with random tickling and sneezing, scratchy throat but no coughing.. cold? before going to bed i suddenly got a metal-like flavor in my saliva and im not eating anything, just got out of the shower and have been resting for 6 minutes. BLEH

6 dpo - metallic taste still here and stronger all day today, tastes like blood or sour sometimes. nauseated. also had very strange(but not bad) VIVID dreams overnight, sneezing but no stuffy nose(why!), breasts seem to have gone back to almost normal as the day has gone on. at 9 am some pulling/dull pain in my left ovary area(feels like its lower than where my ovary is though) and lasted for just a few seconds. saw some stars/lights floating just above my forehead for just 4 seconds. at 10 am, feeling some more pulling but its higher now, much higher but below the belly button and on the left side. this didnt last but about two minutes but im sure it'll be back soon. had dizziness halfway through the shower.

7 dpo - crazy dreaming, some sneezing but no stuffy nose, the metallic taste has subsided, breasts seem to be back to normal size, feels like AF is coming

8 dpo - had cm, some cramping and moodiness, took a 3 HPTs (1 frer and 2 wondfos) and got a :bfp: on all three(faint but definitely there!)... took one more wondfo at third urine of the day and got another positive but much more faint than the others. having cramps on left side. 

night of 8dpo to 9 dpo - cramping only on left side, feeling sick to foods i used to love... feeling very hungry but also no appetite at the same time.. breasts are still swollen since dpo 1. got two more faint positives this morning (im sorry i just want to see line progression). will do digital about three days before expected AF for a strong positive result. Also had alot of pain in my right breast when laying on my back and sometimes randomly.

10 dpo - TBD

11 dpo - TBD


----------



## tinadecember

try said:


> ok so Im new here so sorry if I get anything wrong.
> 
> ok so I feel I should explain last months af to help with why im confused with this months ttc.
> 
> last month what I thought was af started on day it was supposed to, but was just spotting, not even reached pad stayed like this for 4 days, then on 4th day it turned in to normal af but was longer than usual.
> 
> so im not sure if I count my next af date from the day of spotting or from when heavy af started. so I may be 4 days out here but im going to count from when af started properly
> 
> now I have an app that tells me when ovulation should occur and when af is due.
> 
> according to my app I should have ovulated on 24th august but I believe I ovulated on 30th when I had ovulation pains.
> 
> o days pain on right side mostly and slight pain on left side which is unusual usually just 1 side.
> 
> 2 dpo lots of cervical mucus
> 
> 6 dpo sharp intermittent pain in lower right side all day then 1 big sharp pain that made me stop and say ouch then this pain disappeared and was replaced with a ache when I moved. at same time I had like a pulling achey heavy feeling across centre of my lower abdomen felt like when you have stomach bug and get waves of pain but not in my stomach lower down.
> 
> 7 dpo achey feeling still present ok when I sit but really noticeable when I stand walk or lie.
> 
> 8 dpo pain disappeared but went to doctors mentioned it he said sounded like water infection gave me abtibiotics, but pain disappeared before I even had chance to take them so I never took them
> bfn
> 
> 9dpo fmu bfn bfn at night too starting to lose hope
> 
> so this is where im up to if I go by af from spotting then af was due sunday if I go from when af started properly then af due tomorrow, but with bfn today im kind of losing hope, been trying for 8 months doctors did blood test it showed I had low levels sbhg and im now awaiting referral to gyanu
> sorry for rant just slightly losing hope


My AF is due today and after 14 months of trying you do start to lose hope and believe that it will never happen, try to stay positive as hard as it may seem. I hope this is the month for you xx


----------



## no drama mama

the_babymama said:


> well.. took a FRER test and got another negative. Really starting to worry, sypmtoms of nausea have all gone.
> still feel a little bloating and acid reflux, I usually do have sore breasts before AF, but this is different, like right where my arms rest above my ribs, almost feels like my armpits are sore! Anyone ever have this happen? What was the outcome?

I've got a similar armpit thing going on only mine hurt near the top if that makes any sense. Definitely strange for me.


----------



## try

well so far so good no af but negative test too :((


----------



## try

try said:


> ok so Im new here so sorry if I get anything wrong.
> 
> ok so I feel I should explain last months af to help with why im confused with this months ttc.
> 
> last month what I thought was af started on day it was supposed to, but was just spotting, not even reached pad stayed like this for 4 days, then on 4th day it turned in to normal af but was longer than usual.
> 
> so im not sure if I count my next af date from the day of spotting or from when heavy af started. so I may be 4 days out here but im going to count from when af started properly
> 
> now I have an app that tells me when ovulation should occur and when af is due.
> 
> according to my app I should have ovulated on 24th august but I believe I ovulated on 30th when I had ovulation pains.
> 
> o days pain on right side mostly and slight pain on left side which is unusual usually just 1 side.
> 
> 2 dpo lots of cervical mucus
> 
> 6 dpo sharp intermittent pain in lower right side all day then 1 big sharp pain that made me stop and say ouch then this pain disappeared and was replaced with a ache when I moved. at same time I had like a pulling achey heavy feeling across centre of my lower abdomen felt like when you have stomach bug and get waves of pain but not in my stomach lower down.
> 
> 7 dpo achey feeling still present ok when I sit but really noticeable when I stand walk or lie.
> 
> 8 dpo pain disappeared but went to doctors mentioned it he said sounded like water infection gave me abtibiotics, but pain disappeared before I even had chance to take them so I never took them
> bfn
> 
> 9dpo fmu bfn bfn at night too starting to lose hope
> 
> so this is where im up to if I go by af from spotting then af was due sunday if I go from when af started properly then af due tomorrow, but with bfn today im kind of losing hope, been trying for 8 months doctors did blood test it showed I had low levels sbhg and im now awaiting referral to gyanu
> sorry for rant just slightly losing hope

10 dpo one sore boob extremely tired but I think that's mostly down to my eldest being pain all day af due to day so far so good bfn fmu :(


----------



## BABTTC123

BABTTC123 said:


> This is my last chance to TTC for a long while. Sadly, events caused us to miss my most fertile days, but I am hoping that baby dancing before and after those days is enough to give me a baby!!!
> Fyi, I suffer from PCOS, prior to the last two months I was highly irregular. I am basing my ovulation on my cm that I had.
> 
> 1-4 dpo mild cramping, exhaustion and emotional (emotional caused from stress), headaches, slight nausea, my entire body is sore!
> 
> 5 dpo cramping is a bit stronger today. Cervix is now high and hard uterus feels full and a little hard as well, cm is creamy but plentiful.
> PM: VERY irrritable!
> 
> 6 dpo slight cramping, cm sticky, cp high medium, slight nausea, bad dream at night which set me off for a weird mood today, tired all day so far with random spurts of energy.
> HORNY!! (sorry for tmi :haha: )
> 
> 7 dpo gassy (past few days) irritable again, cramping picked up again, boobs are larger but do not hurt, feels like af will start soon except it isn't due for another week or so. I am NOT a smoker but I have had a bad craving for a vanilla cigar! Cm is creamy, cp is high and medium.
> 
> 8 dpo cm is creamy and plentiful again, cp medium-high and soft and closed, cramping same as yesterday, I feel weird- not sure how to feel, had a dream that my body was covered in dark veins. Horny again! Sorry if tmi but it was the BEST :sex: ever!! Smell of pizza prior to this smelt far too heavenly xD
> Been moody off and on today. Still almost crying over silly things such as the smell of the pizza lol
> 
> 9 dpo had stinging sensation in my boobs that HURT pretty bad! Only happened once. Boibs are a tiny bit tender. Cm sticky, cp high-medium. Craved sweets all day and then craved water. Watched Maleficent and cried lol
> 
> 10 dpo cm sticky/creamy, cp high-medium. Had dream about raising a baby (obviously I have babies on my mind lol). Most symptoms have completely gone away.
> I had a short episode of extreme nausea earlier but it last for less than a minute.
> Noticed that the veins under my nipple are big and blue! (some blue veins on my boob are normal, not my nipple though.) Anyone else experience this??
> 
> BFN this morning BUT I had peed two hours before and didn't think to test when I peed at that time... vvvv
> 11 dpo forgot to check cm+cp. Started out with nausea today. Went away for a while. Bad mood ALL DAY! Nausea picked up and got worst. Back ached like crazy and I had se cramping. Couldn't eat and smell of sub sandwich made nausea worst. Got dizzy frequently. Exhausted. Yelled at my husband (NOT normal!).
> 
> 12 dpo yet another bfn on dollar tree test :(
> CM creamy, CP high-medium-closed. Nausea, bloating, constipation, cramping ,dizziness, tender breasts, headaches.
> 
> 13 dpo SENSITIVEBto smells, threw up, nausea, bloating, tender breasts, dizziness, cramps, indigestion, salty cravings.
> I notcied that my usual AF spotting which occurs about 4-5 days before AF arrives HASN'T happened yet! I am hoping this is a good sign!!
> oh and CM sticky, CP high-firm-closed.
> 
> 14 dpo no more tests to use lol need to by some more after my paycheck today. CM sticky, CP- Medium-soft-closed. Sore breasts, cramping, constipation. (so far)

I forgot to update this and have no clue how to turn the text red while using my phone, but with that said... After a 34 day cycle, AF finally came :/

she is gone now and I will be NTNP (but secretly trying teehee!) for a while. If I noticed ovulation then I will do another post.


----------



## HopefulPony

Hooray, I get to turn my reply GREEN! 

1dpo: cramps, backache, headache from hell, EWCM, sore nipples, low milk supply
2dpo: mega tired, heartburn, cramps, backache, sore tingly sticky out nipples, low milk supply, upset stomach, increased creamy cm
3dpo: upset stomach, cramps, tingly nipples, spots, increased creamy cm, nausea, heartburn, gassy
4dpo: cramps, backache, left sided pinching, slightly less cm, tingly nipples, spots
5dpo: cramps, backache, left sided pinching, tingly nipples, tiredness, low milk supply
6dpo: fatigue, creamy cm, backache, cramps, sore tummy, low milk supply
7dpo: severe fatigue, headache, cramps, backache, sore nipples, no cm, low milk supply 
8dpo: sore and scratchy throat, snotty nose, nausea, bad cramps, upset stomach, no cm
9dpo: full blown cold :( cramps, bacache, fatigue, sensitive nips
10dpo: creamy globby cm, back crams, tummy cramps, sensitive nips, cold,hot flushes,hard closed cervix retreating upwards
11dpo: BFP!!!!! Unreachable high cervix, tummy and back cramps, sore boobs, hot flushes
12dpo: mega cramps, sore boobs, backache, nausea, creamy cm
13dpo: lots of nausea and stomachache, cramps, sore boobs, creamy cm


----------



## babifever

*FACTS*: 35 day cycle that comes on time. First cycle TTC #2. No medications, no conception complications that I know of, no temping, no charting.

*PMS*: primarily consists of sore boobs in general, to touch and definitely to suck (tmi); pimples, lots of CM, mood swings, diarrhea. I ALWAYS get PMS 2-3 weeks prior too menstrual start. This cycle I have a had gas and mild pimples since day 1 of cycle. Pimples less than previous months. Very very (foul) gassy, this has never happened the entire cycle!!! Why am I being punished, lol.

*OVULATION*:I used (OPK) Cycle day 20 it was VERY near positive, skipped Cycle day 22, Cycle day 23 was negative/ lighter than cycle day 20, so I just counted cycle day 22 as ovulation. Although on Cycle day 23 I did feel some movement in abdomen area. Most calculations said I ovulated Cycle day 19 thru 24. So who knows? Cycle day 22 is 14 days before menstrual anyway! Whatever.

*DTD ROUTINE*: Until Cycle day 23 we dtd almost everyday. At the beginning of the cycle it was like 3 days in a row that we did not because dh was out of town. Other than that it was practically everyday.

*I normally only nap on the weekends, but sudden I get tired around 3:00 pm. 
*I often have vivid dreams, but now there really intense.

*DPO 1*: little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.

*DPO 2*:- little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.

*DPO 3*: little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.

*DPO 4*: little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.

*DPO 5 *: little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.

-really started paying attention starting here

*DPO 6*: gassy, took a nap, intense dream, felt twinges in stomach at least 3x throughout day. During dtd felt "different". After dtd mild discomfort / soreness in lower right abdomen. tummy felt "funny" as I was sleeping.

-negative pregnancy test day 7-9

*DPO 7*: gassy, took a nap, intense dream, tummy felt "funny" as I was sleeping, woke up in the middle of the night with strong sense of smell. Tummy felt "funny" as I was sleeping.

*DPO 8*: gassy, took a nap, nipples sensitive/semi painful when sucked only (tmi). Normally by now they are overall sensitive to touch, or intense movement..dtd felt

*DPO 9*: intense dream during nap, only to wake up to spotting. Its bright red and has turned to light flow at this point. I'm probably out! Very confused, pms never came and my period is never early. Not a happy camper. Started watery red and just spots. Quickly progresses to darker red, some thin stringy clots. I also have mild cramps, more than what I usually have during AF. Normally I maybe feel mild painless cramps the hour before and maybe 2 hours into AF beginning. Now cramps sporadically all day. I pray this will go away by tomorrow.......still hopeful. I woke up in the middle of the night with fairly painful cramps

*DPO 10*: moderate Bleeding continued. Small thin stringy clots sporadically. At night a few sharp stings in breast and vagina area.

- I decided to still chart just in case this is implantation bleeding

*DPO 11*: menstrual still present & moderate to light flow. 

*DPO 12*: menstrual still present spotting flow. Felt 2 sharp stings in vagina area.

*DPO 13*: menstrual practically over. I went ahead and tested and got a BFP.


----------



## try

11 dpo no af bfn feel like af is on its way all day but touch wood still not here :))


----------



## Catiren

babifever said:


> *FACTS*: 35 day cycle that comes on time. First cycle TTC #2. No medications, no conception complications that I know of, no temping, no charting.
> 
> *PMS*: primarily consists of sore boobs in general, to touch and definitely to suck (tmi); pimples, lots of CM, mood swings, diarrhea.
> 
> *I ALWAYS get PMS 2-3 weeks prior too menstrual start. This cycle I have a had gas and mild pimples since day 1 of cycle. Pimples less than previous months. Very very (foul) gassy, this has never happened the entire cycle!!! Why am I being punished, lol.
> 
> *OVULATION*:I used (OPK) Cycle day 20 it was VERY near positive, skipped Cycle day 22, Cycle day 23 was negative/ lighter than cycle day 20, so I just counted cycle day 22 as ovulation. Although on Cycle day 23 I did feel some movement in abdomen area. Most calculations said I ovulated Cycle day 19 thru 24. So who knows? Cycle day 22 is 14 days before menstrual anyway! Whatever.
> 
> *DTD ROUTINE*: Until Cycle day 23 we dtd almost everyday. At the beginning of the cycle it was like 3 days in a row that we did not because dh was out of town. Other than that it was practically everyday.
> 
> *I normally only nap on the weekends, but sudden I get tired around 3:00 pm.
> *I often have vivid dreams, but now there really intense.
> 
> DPO 1 - little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.
> 
> DPO 2 - little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.
> 
> DPO 3 - little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.
> 
> DPO 4 - little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.
> 
> DPO 5 - little gassy, took a nap, intense dream.
> 
> -really started paying attention starting here-
> 
> DPO 6 - gassy, took a nap, intense dream, felt twinges in stomach at least 3x throughout day. During dtd felt "different". After dtd mild discomfort / soreness in lower right abdomen. tummy felt "funny" as I was sleeping.
> 
> -start of :bfn: 's
> 
> DPO 7 - gassy, took a nap, intense dream, tummy felt "funny" as I was sleeping, woke up in the middle of the night with strong sense of smell. Tummy felt "funny" as I was sleeping.
> 
> DPO 8 - gassy, took a nap, nipples sensitive/semi painful when sucked only (tmi). Normally by now they are overall sensitive to touch, or intense movement..dtd felt
> 
> DPO 9 - intense dream during nap, only to wake up to spotting. Its bright red and has turned to light at this point. I'm probably out! Very confused, pms never came and my period is never early. Not a happy camper. Started watery red and just spots. Quickly progresses to darker red, some thin small clops. I also have mild cramps, more than what I usually have during AF. Normally I maybe feel mild painless cramps the hour before and maybe 2 hours into AF beginning. Now cramps sporadically all day. I pray this will go away by tomorrow.......still hopeful.

did your AF came at CD 9? this is what happened to me last cycle... i started having very light brown and pink spotting a week before AF was due and it was the exact day that implantation was supposed to be. ive never spotted before between cycles so i thought "yay" but the spotting continued for about 15 hours then it started to get more red and progressed into a light flow which then it became a lighter AF. how annoying!


----------



## deedee90s

I love this thread so thought I would join! 
I can't pin point exact days things have happened so I'll list what I have experienced in the last 13 days (13DPO) in approximate order when they started:
Mild AF cramps, tiredness, slight nausea at times, not sleeping well, backache, unusual sensations in lower abdomen (pinching on lower right side, burning/warm feeling lower abdomen), increased CM (mostly clear and/or white and lotiony), seem to be peeing more (after almost every drink),BB's feeling and looking fuller, wee bit achy but not that noticeable, areolas look larger, veins on BB's and areolas, a couple white bumps on nipples. That's about it - as well as more "cramps" today, on and off. Will test sometime next week!


----------



## try

so af came today at a 30 day cycle my cyle is normally 24 days so im heartbroken I have never been this late this is our 13th cycle at trying im so down and depressed today I was convinced we had finally done it especially with the pains I got on 6 dpo. 
think im gonna have to quit the trying for a while its just so gutting when it doesn't work, im waiting for referral to gynau so hopefully that wont be too long and will try again then, good luck ladies and I hope you get your bfps xxxx


----------



## momofonegirl

Nothing really until 9 dpo with spotting some cramps on 11 dpo 12 dpo had increase in cm some more slight cramps, no sore boobs no bloat nothing else!! Bfp at 12 dpo very faint!!


----------



## babifever

*I decided to still chart just in case this is implantation


----------



## Mandolin2712

I love this thread!!!

ok, here's mine so far - 

3dpo - metallic taste in mouth all day

4 dpo - severe cramps in right lower abdomen, so bad that I thought I had appendicitis and almost went to the er

5 dpo - slightly sore bbs in the pm

6 dpo - headache all day, sore bbs


----------



## Mandolin2712

I love this thread!!!

ok, here's mine so far - 

3dpo - metallic taste in mouth all day

4 dpo - severe cramps in right lower abdomen, so bad that I thought I had appendicitis and almost went to the er, lots of lotiony cm

5 dpo - slightly sore bbs in the pm, lots of lotiony cm

6 dpo - headache all day, sore bbs lots of lotiony cm

7 dpo - just generally don't feel good. bbs more sore, all over pain. Not just on the sides. And that usually starts around 2 dpo if af shows up. 

8 dpo - woke up hungry. That never happens. I never eat in the mornings. I was shaky, dizzy, back ache, head ache, bbs hurting really bad. They don't really seem any bigger, but extremely sore.

9 dpo - woke up hungry and dizzy again. Bbs still sore. Cp so high I can't reach it. It's been medium the last few days. Clear cm. Nausea in the pm. I didn't actually get sick, just felt really queasy. I was at an open house for my 9 year old and felt a sudden gush of fluid. I thought for sure that af had shown up early. I ran to the bathroom expecting to see blood and it was clear fluid. No smell, just a ton of it. No idea what that was. Of course I obsessed over it and found something online saying that when the mucus plug begins to form, there is a lot of excess fluid and it has to go somewhere. Idk. I'm half convinced I'm out for the month, but SO is out of town and I'm not testing until he gets back. This tww is SO HARD!!!!

10 dpo - Woke up at 4:30 a.m. for no reason and was wide awake. BBs still sore but I don't think they're as bad, and definitely not bigger. This makes me think af is coming. My first sign with all three kids was that my bras didn't fit. But since I wasn't actively trying, I have no idea when that happened in my cycle, or even if I missed a period. Diarrhea this morning. TMI (side-note - I think it's funny how we all add a "TMI" in when we talk about certain things and this whole website is based on TMi, haha) I am obsessing over every "symptom" and going crazy because for each one, there is a logical explanation for what it could be other than pregnancy. *sigh* I guess I just have to wait and see.

11 DPO - BBs not really sore today. A little, but not like they were before. I really think I'm out. I was extremely hungry all day. Ate everything in site. But that could be because I didn't eat a lot yesterday. 
Went to the bathroom tonight and noticed a little bit of brown spotting in my underwear. I put a tampon in, but took it out for bed about 3 hours later and there was barely anything on it. I'm pretty sure it's af. Will turn my post red if she shows up all the way tomorrow


I should have added that I have 3 daughters that just kinda happened. This time around, we've been trying for a couple months and this is WAY harder than I expected! I had an IUD removed in April after having it for 2 1/2 years, so I don't know if my body is ready to conceive yet...


----------



## pb921124

What a great thread! I love reading all post...can't wait to see them start to turn green!!

Here's mine...not 100% accurate since im already on DPO 7 but here goes...

DPO 3 (or around) had lower back pains and CWCM... but figured the back pains were in my mind because it was way too soon to feel symptoms. 


DPO 4 back pains gone but CWCM still there

DPO -5 & 6 stopped paying attention slept pretty much the whole day on Saturday (DPO 5) and Sunday. (I also had a crazy busy week and on a couple occasions got only 4 hours of sleep so that's not suspicious.) Also noticed that I could not shake a headache this weekend.

DPO 7 - Felt nauseous for the last 3 hours and hungry but nothing sounds good (normally EVERYTHING sounds good). Headache was gone in the AM but came back. Boobs are sore, especially around the nipple, and feel heavy but I can't say that they look bigger. Took a cheapy Wondfo pregnancy test but came back negative. Just want to curl up and sleep... but again it was a long exhausting day soo..couldn't sleep at all this night and was very paranoid about hearing sounds and having almost awake like dreams. Also felt hot the whole night. Also noticed bad breakout on face.

waiting out on testing until Friday (DPO 11)as it is still fairly early. We'll see how that goes....lol

Baby dust to everyone!! :dust::dust:Will be keeping an eye out for BFP!!

DPO 8 - Couldn't wait...hehehe... tested. Very slight line on FRER but "not pregnant" on CB digital. Will still give it a few days and test again on DPO11. not getting my hopes up. Nauseous all day until the afternoon and headache still persists. So tired, but is probably because of no sleep last night.

DPO 9 - Nausea continues, sore boobs and nipples. Boobs are visibly fuller to where I can now see veins. dehydrated. Headache was gone in the AM but is back again. Still can't sleep longer than 3 hours. soooooooooo tired. I wake up from a nap and 30 mins later I'm tired again. Called the doctor and he ordered me a blood test which I did today. Says we should have results tomorrow...holding my breath until he calls.

DPO 10 - Took a digital test which came back "pregnant" and got blood results from doctor...its official - I got by BFP!!!:bfp:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Fun thread!

2 DPO - slight cramping

4 DPO - dizzy

5 DPO - dizzy, metallic taste in mouth, hightened sense of smell, slight nausea

6 DPO - dizzy, mild cramping, lower back/hips/legs sore

7 DPO - dizzy, mild cramping, hightened sense of smell, heartburn

8 DPO - dizzy, heartburn


----------



## squishmich

Here's hoping it turns green soon!

1-2 DPO: Nothing
3 DPO: Tired. Lower backache, like around my tailbone and back of pelvis. I did spent the day prior in heels for several hours so...maybe that caused the pain? Some heartburn in the morning. 

4 DPO: Lower backache in the evening, very uncomfortable. Massage doesn't help. Heartburn in the morning. Some burping, regardless of eating or drinking. Slightly scratchy throat in the morning. BD'd and felt kinda crampy afterwards. Some CM. 

5 DPO: Lower backache all day from morning through to night. Dull aching/cramping in lower abdomen above pubis bone. Still burping. Slightly moody. Little to no CM. 

6 DPO: Backache still present, still in lower portion of pelvis and tailbone. Cramping more persistent. Night sweats. Headache comes and goes today. Still burping regardless of food/drink. Heartburn. Slightly emotional/moody. Tired. Boobs aren't really sore, but nips are slightly tender to touch. No CM. Feeling like there is something stuck in my throat; when I burp it's almost like I want to puke (slight nausea comes in waves). 

7 DPO: Green/Yellow CM (sorry!), backache comes and goes, slight headache, slight indigestion, really tired when I came home (I passed out on the couch around 8pm). Some nausea and slightly tingley boobs. 

8 DPO: Clear CM, bad backache. Minimal cramping and body aches. Really bad heartburn. Tums wouldn't do it for me!

9 DPO: Symptoms kinda disappear; devestated in thinking that I had a chemical or that I wasn't really pregnant to begin with. Just plain tired. 

10 DPO: Symptoms disappear; emotional at family BBQ surrounded by pregnant women and babies. BFN in early morning test. Tired. Some insomnia. 

11 DPO: Backache has returned. That's it. 

12 DPO: Wicked heartburn. Moody as hell - I blew up at my boss. Emotional. Slight backache. 

13 DPO: Light pink when wiping! Had a dream the night before that I took a test that said I had implanted! Tugging in abdomen. Backache.

14 DPO: Watery light brown when wiping (only happened 2x in the day) and minimal tugging/cramping. Backache (seriously, it hasn't gone away!). 

15 DPO: Period is expected in one day. Took a test at 5am - BFP!! Extremely emotional today (duh!) wicked heartburn, cramping, clear cm, tiredness, bloating and of course, backache! But I'll gladly take it all with a smile because I'm PREGNANT!

This was our first round of Femara - for those struggling with fertility treatments, please don't give up hope!


----------



## Potato58

1-5 DPO - Nothing noticeable
6 DPO - Sore BB's, Went to buy breakfast before work and as soon as I walked into the restaurant I couldn't even stomach the idea of eating, Emotional (who cries watching Criminal Minds?), Swollen fingers
7 DPO - More nausea, Sore BB's, So tired, Emotional , Swollen Fingers, Sharp pain low abdomen (uterus?)
8 DPO - Pink CM (sorry if TMI), Tired, Sore BB's, AF-like cramps, Sore back, Emotional, Swollen fingers
9 DPO - Emotional, Creamy CM when checking cervix (high and hard), Still so sleepy, Swollen fingers, Backache, Restless
10 DPO - Tired, Backache, Specks of red (the size of a pin head) when wiping, Frequent Urination, Sore BB's that feel like they're getting in my way more than usual, had one sharp pain this AM on left side


----------



## squishmich

AAAAAAHHHHHHH! Sounds so promising!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


pb921124 said:


> What a great thread! I love reading all post...can't wait to see them start to turn green!!
> 
> Here's mine...not 100% accurate since im already on DPO 7 but here goes...
> 
> DPO 3 (or around) had lower back pains and CWCM... but figured the back pains were in my mind because it was way too soon to feel symptoms.
> 
> 
> DPO 4 back pains gone but CWCM still there
> 
> DPO -5 & 6 stopped paying attention slept pretty much the whole day on Saturday (DPO 5) and Sunday. (I also had a crazy busy week and on a couple occasions got only 4 hours of sleep so that's not suspicious.) Also noticed that I could not shake a headache this weekend.
> 
> DPO 7 - Felt nauseous for the last 3 hours and hungry but nothing sounds good (normally EVERYTHING sounds good). Headache was gone in the AM but came back. Boobs are sore, especially around the nipple, and feel heavy but I can't say that they look bigger. Took a cheapy Wondfo pregnancy test but came back negative. Just want to curl up and sleep... but again it was a long exhausting day soo..couldn't sleep at all this night and was very paranoid about hearing sounds and having almost awake like dreams. Also felt hot the whole night. Also noticed bad breakout on face.
> 
> waiting out on testing until Friday (DPO 11)as it is still fairly early. We'll see how that goes....lol
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!! :dust::dust:Will be keeping an eye out for BFP!!
> 
> DPO 8 - Couldn't wait...hehehe... tested. Very slight line on FRER but "not pregnant" on CB digital. Will still give it a few days and test again on DPO11. not getting my hopes up. Nauseous all day until the afternoon and headache still persists. So tired, but is probably because of no sleep last night.


----------



## pb921124

Potato58 said:


> 1-5 DPO - Nothing noticeable
> 6 DPO - Sore BB's, Went to buy breakfast before work and as soon as I walked into the restaurant I couldn't even stomach the idea of eating, Emotional (who cries watching Criminal Minds?), Swollen fingers
> 7 DPO - More nausea, Sore BB's, So tired, Emotional , Swollen Fingers, Sharp pain low abdomen (uterus?)
> 8 DPO - Pink CM (sorry if TMI), Tired, Sore BB's, AF-like cramps, Sore back, Emotional, Swollen fingers
> 9 DPO - Emotional, Creamy CM when checking cervix (high and hard), Still so sleepy, Swollen fingers, Backache, Restless
> 10 DPO - Tired, Backache, Specks of red (the size of a pin head) when wiping, Frequent Urination, Sore BB's that feel like they're getting in my way more than usual, had one sharp pain this AM on left side

Hopefully the bleeding is due to implantation!!! When do you think you're going to test? Fingers crossed and :dust:


----------



## pb921124

squishmich said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH! Sounds so promising!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> 
> pb921124 said:
> 
> 
> What a great thread! I love reading all post...can't wait to see them start to turn green!!
> 
> Here's mine...not 100% accurate since im already on DPO 7 but here goes...
> 
> DPO 3 (or around) had lower back pains and CWCM... but figured the back pains were in my mind because it was way too soon to feel symptoms.
> 
> 
> DPO 4 back pains gone but CWCM still there
> 
> DPO -5 & 6 stopped paying attention slept pretty much the whole day on Saturday (DPO 5) and Sunday. (I also had a crazy busy week and on a couple occasions got only 4 hours of sleep so that's not suspicious.) Also noticed that I could not shake a headache this weekend.
> 
> DPO 7 - Felt nauseous for the last 3 hours and hungry but nothing sounds good (normally EVERYTHING sounds good). Headache was gone in the AM but came back. Boobs are sore, especially around the nipple, and feel heavy but I can't say that they look bigger. Took a cheapy Wondfo pregnancy test but came back negative. Just want to curl up and sleep... but again it was a long exhausting day soo..couldn't sleep at all this night and was very paranoid about hearing sounds and having almost awake like dreams. Also felt hot the whole night. Also noticed bad breakout on face.
> 
> waiting out on testing until Friday (DPO 11)as it is still fairly early. We'll see how that goes....lol
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!! :dust::dust:Will be keeping an eye out for BFP!!
> 
> DPO 8 - Couldn't wait...hehehe... tested. Very slight line on FRER but "not pregnant" on CB digital. Will still give it a few days and test again on DPO11. not getting my hopes up. Nauseous all day until the afternoon and headache still persists. So tired, but is probably because of no sleep last night.Click to expand...

Thanks squishmich!! Trying to not get excited yet. took a blood test today and if that comes back positive then I will consider my self pregnant! Fingers crossed and baby dust to you! I can believe you have the will power to wait until the 26th to test! I envy you!


----------



## cdex67

Hello Ladies, I would love to join you! I am currently 7dpo :)

1 - 3 dpo sensitive nipples

4dpo - achy legs, super sensitive and ITCHY nipple.

5dpo - slight temp drop, sore throat, sensitive nipples.

6dpo- slight temp drop, sore throat, nausea but not like actually going to throw up, just uncomfortable, cramping - feels like cross between AF cramps and "bathroom" cramps but is neither. Pelvic area aches. Backache. Gassy in pm. Sharp shooting pains in vagina. Period type cramping around 8:30 Pm for a few minutes. Frequent urination in evening. Sensitive nipples and slightly tender right breast.

7dpo- woke up feeling like I was punched in the uterus. Went away after an hour or two, really weird...peeing a lot in the afternoon. Sharp stabbing pains in vagina and pelvic area. Right breast still tender but less sensitive nipples. Constipated and very gassy. Cried 3x today, which is not normal, even when I'm really down. Overall didn't feel great today and just feeling like "there's no way it happened."


----------



## Mandolin2712

pb921124 said:


> What a great thread! I love reading all post...can't wait to see them start to turn green!!
> 
> Here's mine...not 100% accurate since im already on DPO 7 but here goes...
> 
> DPO 3 (or around) had lower back pains and CWCM... but figured the back pains were in my mind because it was way too soon to feel symptoms.
> 
> 
> DPO 4 back pains gone but CWCM still there
> 
> DPO -5 & 6 stopped paying attention slept pretty much the whole day on Saturday (DPO 5) and Sunday. (I also had a crazy busy week and on a couple occasions got only 4 hours of sleep so that's not suspicious.) Also noticed that I could not shake a headache this weekend.
> 
> DPO 7 - Felt nauseous for the last 3 hours and hungry but nothing sounds good (normally EVERYTHING sounds good). Headache was gone in the AM but came back. Boobs are sore, especially around the nipple, and feel heavy but I can't say that they look bigger. Took a cheapy Wondfo pregnancy test but came back negative. Just want to curl up and sleep... but again it was a long exhausting day soo..couldn't sleep at all this night and was very paranoid about hearing sounds and having almost awake like dreams. Also felt hot the whole night. Also noticed bad breakout on face.
> 
> waiting out on testing until Friday (DPO 11)as it is still fairly early. We'll see how that goes....lol
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!! :dust::dust:Will be keeping an eye out for BFP!!
> 
> DPO 8 - Couldn't wait...hehehe... tested. Very slight line on FRER but "not pregnant" on CB digital. Will still give it a few days and test again on DPO11. not getting my hopes up. Nauseous all day until the afternoon and headache still persists. So tired, but is probably because of no sleep last night.
> 
> DPO 9 - Nausea continues, sore boobs and nipples. Boobs are visibly fuller to where I can now see veins. dehydrated. Headache was gone in the AM but is back again. Still can't sleep longer than 3 hours. soooooooooo tired. I wake up from a nap and 30 mins later I'm tired again. Called the doctor and he ordered me a blood test which I did today. Says we should have results tomorrow...holding my breath until he calls.
> 
> DPO 10 - Took a digital test which came back "pregnant" and got blood results from doctor...its official - I got by BFP!!!:bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!


----------



## littlemisscie

Ovulated Cd12 according to FF I'm thinking it was after my first + opk which was 2 days prior. 

1dpo - pink spotting, nausea, dizziness (didn't think anything of it cause it was supperrr early)
2dpo- nausea, cramping 
3dpo- sharp/painful cramps, nausea, tired, sensitive nipples.
4dpo- back pain, sensitive bbs, some heart burn, negative hpt.
5dpo- back pain, fatigue. Pain/twisting/cramping left side of my uterus.
6dpo- cramping, stuffy/runny nose,tired, hot flashes, temp 99.9, BFN
7dpo- back pain, belly button pulls, increased ewcm, acne, BFN (feeling doubtful)
8dpo- AF cramps, nausea, BFN
9dpo - No real symtoms, BFN
10dpo- Small cramping, dry bd (couldn't get "in it"), BFN
11dpo - Spotting (peachy/pink CM), low back pain,BFN
12dpo - Nausea, congested & runny nose, red spotting - increased from yesterday.


----------



## pb921124

Mandolin2712 said:


> pb921124 said:
> 
> 
> What a great thread! I love reading all post...can't wait to see them start to turn green!!
> 
> Here's mine...not 100% accurate since im already on DPO 7 but here goes...
> 
> DPO 3 (or around) had lower back pains and CWCM... but figured the back pains were in my mind because it was way too soon to feel symptoms.
> 
> 
> DPO 4 back pains gone but CWCM still there
> 
> DPO -5 & 6 stopped paying attention slept pretty much the whole day on Saturday (DPO 5) and Sunday. (I also had a crazy busy week and on a couple occasions got only 4 hours of sleep so that's not suspicious.) Also noticed that I could not shake a headache this weekend.
> 
> DPO 7 - Felt nauseous for the last 3 hours and hungry but nothing sounds good (normally EVERYTHING sounds good). Headache was gone in the AM but came back. Boobs are sore, especially around the nipple, and feel heavy but I can't say that they look bigger. Took a cheapy Wondfo pregnancy test but came back negative. Just want to curl up and sleep... but again it was a long exhausting day soo..couldn't sleep at all this night and was very paranoid about hearing sounds and having almost awake like dreams. Also felt hot the whole night. Also noticed bad breakout on face.
> 
> waiting out on testing until Friday (DPO 11)as it is still fairly early. We'll see how that goes....lol
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!! :dust::dust:Will be keeping an eye out for BFP!!
> 
> DPO 8 - Couldn't wait...hehehe... tested. Very slight line on FRER but "not pregnant" on CB digital. Will still give it a few days and test again on DPO11. not getting my hopes up. Nauseous all day until the afternoon and headache still persists. So tired, but is probably because of no sleep last night.
> 
> DPO 9 - Nausea continues, sore boobs and nipples. Boobs are visibly fuller to where I can now see veins. dehydrated. Headache was gone in the AM but is back again. Still can't sleep longer than 3 hours. soooooooooo tired. I wake up from a nap and 30 mins later I'm tired again. Called the doctor and he ordered me a blood test which I did today. Says we should have results tomorrow...holding my breath until he calls.
> 
> DPO 10 - Took a digital test which came back "pregnant" and got blood results from doctor...its official - I got by BFP!!!:bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much, Mandolin. We are still being very cautious about celebrating since its still so early. But we are over the moon after so many BFN. 

How are you progressing? Still in TWW?


----------



## mummaof3want2

Hi ladies I registered just to post here 
I have followed this site and others since my last pregnancy (baby almost 1 year) but never registered.

I'm currently breastfeeding and just started introducing solids.

I check my cervix and cm through my cycle.
Around ovulation this month it was hard to tell because last month I ovulated from my left ovary ( I get the pain from the side I ovulate) and this month that same ovary hurt all month. 
I do get cysts on my ovary and was told I may have pcos I have not done further tests as I will not take pcos med since I do get ewcm I'm breastfeeding and get my period fairly regularly. 

So here goes

Ovulation occured on cd 15 or 16 I did not get my usual ovulation pain and my left side is normally the side I see best symptoms with but I had stronger pain on the left side during ovulation time with ewcm so I may have tried to ovulated and didn't maybe I did. 
1- 5 dpo very wet and moist during bding and not so much on the panties although during ovulation a lot came out.

6-7 dpo felt tired a bit over it all been travelling for 3 months so you can imagine. Not much symptoms had a few migraines but not full force ones 
the morning of the 8th dpo I woke up at about 5 am to hot stinging sharp pains In my lower abdomen toward left centre and was curled up and couldn't get comfy almost cried ( mind you I have 3 kids . After 5 minutes pain left .

8-11 dpo high cervix soft wet and slightly open. ewcm again only really up at my cervix 
whitish clear and a creamy cm too very odd I have never noticed this before. 
I have sore nappies when feeding but my bubba sometimes glides her teeth when attaching or tired if it almost falls out. Sooooo idk. Tested and got bfn on a strip test that detects 10th
had a dream I was pregnant 
Also I felt like my period was coming 10-11 dpo that achy slightly in the tummy and back plus heavy belly. 
I don't look too bloated but I felt it slightly feel but better now

12-13 dpo current soft cervix can't tell if it's open or close high and hard to reach behind. I feel like nothing not like I'm pregnant or that af is on its way I just have sore nappies can't sleep last 2 nights keep waking up and being woke up by 3 kids 
I kind of feel like I can't be bothered much at the moment I have low iron and just before af by a few days I get more tired and less bothered but now I'm feeling a bit more normal and less tired. Which is odd either way if I'm pregnant I should be exhausted and if af coming I should be less active.been fairly gassy for a week also 

I take macca root capsuals daily 2-4 per day. 
I take vitex most months until ovulation or 14 days after af ends. 
I have decided to take it the whole month and see if it helps with the cyst pain I have been feeling. Because last month I had cyst pain only 5 days before af and thought I was pregnant. And it was not too bad. Now I can feel swelling slightly on my left. Only when I press. 

Pain has subsided now and only tender to press left and off centre to the left. 
Tested today fmu 13dpo bfn cervix high slightly long just over an inch feels less open from my whole cycle and soft slightly. 

Tmi alert Tmi alert Tmi alert

I had a prolapse cervix after my 3rd child it was about 2 inches from coming out and couldn't use tampons properly. Now the past couple months it's a index finger up. So I'm happy about that but my cervix always feels about half my fingertip open so it's hard to tell when open or close because I don't want to push my finger in. But now it feels more narrow as in the cervix not the hole. 
If that makes sense 
I'm starting to introduce dinner feeds to my daughter so I can try to have less feeds at night.
See if that helps 
sorry for long post 
:(


----------



## mummaof3want2

It seems like a stuffy nose is a common symptom of pregnancy on here.


----------



## HopefulPony

My thread is green now!!! I had a stuffy nose too - now it's runny.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

HopefulPony said:


> My thread is green now!!! I had a stuffy nose too - now it's runny.

Congrats :D

Good luck with that stuffy nose lol I'm in 2nd tri and it's still going lol


----------



## mummaof3want2

HopefulPony said:


> My thread is green now!!! I had a stuffy nose too - now it's runny.

Congratulations 
Where is the page with your symptoms?
I have been suffering severe diarrhea since 6pm yesterday and vomiting and a fever.Here i was thinking wow i feel kind of like i have morning sickness wwhich I never get... turns out i was actually sick.
I really thought i was in it this month but i don't think so now.
My vervic was still high and soft at 3am 
I'm sick of checking it .
:cry: my whole body hurts


----------



## peachcheeks

Hello! I am new to the forum but have been reading these posts very closely. Congrats to everyone who has had their BFP! I am currently on what I think is 2 DPO but I had 4 days of positive OPKs so I'm not completely sure. I do not ovulate on my own so I took Clomid this cycle days 5-9. I don't know if my symptoms are from Clomid, ovulation, or what!!! I will keep posting my symptoms as I get them. 
My cycle day 1 was September 4. I started Clomid at 1:00 am Monday the 8th because myself and DH were staying up late and I couldn't wait. On Clomid I had headaches and slight cramping.
I had my first positive OPK on the 17th (Cycle day 14) and continued to have positives until the 20th (day 17). I do not know which day I ovulated but had severe cramping at night on the 18th and 19th. We had BD every night for over a week, and still are. I will count the 19th as O day and the 20th as 1 DPO.
I have a weird feeling I released two eggs this month because I had pain in both ovaries within 24 hours of each other. Since I am on Clomid, it is a possibility. My right ovary still feels enlarged. On cycle day 18 we BD'd and (sorry if TMI) when we switched position to 'doggy' I had very sharp pain in both my ovaries and it felt like my ovaries and fallopian tube were swollen and sensitive. I have had dull cramping on the right side since.
Tonight, 2 DPO I am really hungry and having a hard time falling asleep. I am very thirsty and have the accompanying frequent bathroom trips.
We are trying for our first so this is very new to me. I would be happy to have someone to talk to! :)


----------



## babyfever7887

We are in our 4th month of trying to conceive. Trying not to get too crazy about symptoms and what not because I'll drive myself nuts. My cycle is pretty regular with the past 3 months being 26 day cycles and the 2 months before that 27 and 28 days. Hoping this month will be our month, guess we'll see after the TWW!! 

CD 10: ovulation type pains in pelvic area; constipated and we did the BD
CD 11: constipated; positive opk and we did the BD
CD 12: constipated and we did the BD
1 DPO: nothing
2 DPO: slight twinges in pelvic area


----------



## babyfever7887

We are in our 4th month of trying to conceive. Trying not to get too crazy about symptoms and what not because I'll drive myself nuts. My cycle is pretty regular with the past 3 months being 26 day cycles and the 2 months before that 27 and 28 days. Hoping this month will be our month, guess we'll see after the TWW!! 

CD 10: ovulation type pains in pelvic area; constipated and we did the BD
CD 11: constipated; positive opk and we did the BD
CD 12: constipated and we did the BD
1 DPO: nothing
2 DPO: slight twinges in pelvic area; a lot of lotion like CM 

(Sorry could not edit previous post)


----------



## BABTTC123

Okay here we go for September!!
Cd 20 - 0 dpo!
Pretty sure I started ovulating today, so I am going to start from the earliest point of possible ovulation! Ntnp right now, so no tracking.

0-20 cd 0 dpo: cramping, constipation, back aches. Minor head aches. 
Bd'd with hubby and felt like my cervix was low, but it is high-soft-medium with watery cm. 
Used preseed just to be safe.

Cd 21 - 1 dpo: cp high-hard-unknown, cm ewcm (could be left over from preseed.) 
VERY tired. I don't want to get up at all...


----------



## mummaof3want2

I'm 15 dpo and still no af high soft cervix. And a bfn with fmu
&#128532;
I don't have any symptoms other then recovering from severe diarrhea.
Just want af to come and I can start again.
I guess now I have to consider irregularities in my cycle.
I read breastfeed can delay a bfp result but I don't know if it's true or how it could be ppossibe


----------



## lissy86

Hi guys, newbie here.

I have no idea when I ovulated or even if I ovulated, so I wouldn't know what dpo I am, if any. Hubby and I have been TTC for 12 years and no luck. I have PCOS. We've tried clomid with no luck there either. I've just been trying to take a break from thinking about baby stuff lately.

Of course not thinking about it is impossible, especially with 98% of my friends either pregnant or recently had babies, and it's natural for me to over analyze every little symptom I think I am experiencing lol so I figured i'd post the symptoms i've been having lately because they're rather out of the ordinary for me.

- Super tired all the time. Like I can barely get through the day without a nap.
- Headaches.. I rarely get headaches but lately I get dull, annoying ones a lot.
- Increased sense of smell. I used to use Glen20 ALL THE TIME but I rarely use it now because the smell is so damn strong to me and I can't stand it. I can also smell shampoo from a billion miles away. In the supermarket carpark today I could smell Lynx body spray and have absolutely no idea where it was coming from 
- Irritability and mood swings. Hubby has been walking on egg shells around me lately lol.
- Heartburn. I've been getting it more than usual. Not sure if it's being caused by what i'm eating or ~something else~. Also thrown up in my mouth a little bit a few times. That never happens.
- Sore bb's. Mainly underneath which is really strange for me, they've never been sore just there before, and the soreness has been lingering for a couple weeks at least.
- Fuller/heaver BB's. I don't know if it's just my imagination, but they definitely feel fuller/heavier.
- Hiccups. I don't know if this is related at all but I get them ALL THE DAMN TIME lately. GUH.
- I've gone off fizzy drinks and prefer water, which is super strange for me lol.
- I feel like i'm hungry ALL the time.
- Hot/cold/hot/cold/hot/cold/sweating/iceberg/melting/frozen/I think I live on the sun/when did this house become an igloo/turn the a/c on it's so hot in here/OMG TURN IT OFF I'M FREEZING

I'm testing tomorrow morning with FRER and FMU. Not expecting a bfp at all but at least I will know either way.

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mummaof3want2

lissy86 said:


> Hi guys, newbie here.
> 
> I have no idea when I ovulated or even if I ovulated, so I wouldn't know what dpo I am, if any. Hubby and I have been TTC for 12 years and no luck. I have PCOS. We've tried clomid with no luck there either. I've just been trying to take a break from thinking about baby stuff lately.
> 
> Of course not thinking about it is impossible, especially with 98% of my friends either pregnant or recently had babies, and it's natural for me to over analyze every little symptom I think I am experiencing lol so I figured i'd post the symptoms i've been having lately because they're rather out of the ordinary for me.
> 
> - Super tired all the time. Like I can barely get through the day without a nap.
> - Headaches.. I rarely get headaches but lately I get dull, annoying ones a lot.
> - Increased sense of smell. I used to use Glen20 ALL THE TIME but I rarely use it now because the smell is so damn strong to me and I can't stand it. I can also smell shampoo from a billion miles away. In the supermarket carpark today I could smell Lynx body spray and have absolutely no idea where it was coming from
> - Irritability and mood swings. Hubby has been walking on egg shells around me lately lol.
> - Heartburn. I've been getting it more than usual. Not sure if it's being caused by what i'm eating or ~something else~. Also thrown up in my mouth a little bit a few times. That never happens.
> - Sore bb's. Mainly underneath which is really strange for me, they've never been sore just there before, and the soreness has been lingering for a couple weeks at least.
> - Fuller/heaver BB's. I don't know if it's just my imagination, but they definitely feel fuller/heavier.
> - Hiccups. I don't know if this is related at all but I get them ALL THE DAMN TIME lately. GUH.
> - I've gone off fizzy drinks and prefer water, which is super strange for me lol.
> - I feel like i'm hungry ALL the time.
> - Hot/cold/hot/cold/hot/cold/sweating/iceberg/melting/frozen/I think I live on the sun/when did this house become an igloo/turn the a/c on it's so hot in here/OMG TURN IT OFF I'M FREEZING
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow morning with FRER and FMU. Not expecting a bfp at all but at least I will know either way.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

Hi hun
when is af due?
I'd love to know what u r test says in the morning 
please let us know :)
I was told I may have pcos after a scan from the doc
I'm taking vitex and macca and I have a lot of ewcm and can feel ovulation granted I have 3 kids and never told I had pcos until after my 3rd while breastfeeding.
I never went back for blood tests because my af is far Ely normal and breastfeeding I don't know how well my ovulation is or the true state of my af. 
When I wean bubba then if I have some issues ill go back for a scan and blood work.
I do get cyst pain on and off from side to side and cycle so.....

don't worry too much about it and maybe try vitex or milk thistle


----------



## mummaof3want2

I'm 15 dpo and still no af it's Tuesday afternoon now so I won't test again until Friday. 
Does anyone know if breastfeeding a 11 month old would change the results ?
I moved my whole house around today trying to bring on af and it gave me that tight pull in the tummy u get when pregnant half way and hold heavy shopping or whatever but I'm now way that pregnant if I was pregnant.
I don't feel like af is coming and cervix is still high even after all that messing around lifting mattresses and moving couches.
I don't feel anything at all in terms of symptoms maybe a bit tired but dd has been fussy during the nights so bye bye sleep and I had that lovely diarrhea that kept me up too so tired is expected as well as homeschooling, breastfeeding, wife, mother and work from home my own business .... I think I get tired sometimes 
just wish I could get a ultrasound machine at home and see myself hahahaha 
I'd probably fire myself.


----------



## Mrs. Bach

Sunday I googled my symptoms (stupid idea, I know) and was linked directly to this thread. So I&#8217;ve been stalking this board since yesterday and finally decided to make an account. I&#8217;m excited for you lovelies who&#8217;ve gotten their BFPs and hoping with fingers crossed for all of you still waiting and trying.
Here&#8217;s my story&#8230; (warning: there will probably be a lot of TMI)
I have an 8 year old boy who was born when I was 17. When he was 3, my (now ex) husband and I decided to try for another. I stopped my BC and after six months with no AF and only BFNs, I was diagnosed with PCOS and told that it would probably &#8220;just be a bit harder&#8221; to conceive (ha!). We continued trying with no success. We eventually stopped actively trying, but didn&#8217;t try to prevent it either. We gradually grew apart and decided to separate on friendly terms before we got to the point of hating each other. I am now ecstatically remarried and DH and I have been TTC since day 1. After three separate rounds of provera and clomid cocktails prescribed over the course of three years, we decided at the end of August to stop TTC. My husband couldn&#8217;t stand to see me shove myself full of hormones that made me crazy and emotional, my son started referring to my clomid as &#8220;the angry pills&#8221;, and I couldn&#8217;t bear to see my family distance themselves from me because the littlest things would send me into a rage or a total mental breakdown, nor could I handle the stress and depression that immediately followed every BFN. I haven&#8217;t resumed BC, because there&#8217;s apparently no need; I don&#8217;t ovulate or have a period on my own anyway. I had already taken my last round of provera and the first dose of clomid for that cycle, but I threw away the rest. I&#8217;m the type of person that if I make a decision, I have to STICK TO IT or I will agonize over the &#8220;what ifs&#8221;.
My hormones have gradually returned to their normal amount of crazy, and my mood swings went away (as much as mine can anyway). I&#8217;ve been smiling more and overall mostly happy with life. It has been hard to watch nearly all of my friends (including the ones who don&#8217;t want children) get pregnant around me. My best friend had two children in the time I was trying for one! I&#8217;m slowly getting used to the idea of no more children, and my husband assures me he&#8217;s fine without any of his own.
Now, down to the reason for all of this whining! As I said, I had already taken the provera and one dose of clomid, so I had written out my cycle days on my calendar. Well, CD 16 (Sep. 12th) I had a bit of light spotting, which is highly unusual for me. I also had a VERY high libido. My poor DH could barely keep up! Spotting stopped after two days, so I&#8217;m wondering if it was ovulation. Since then, I&#8217;ve had a myriad of odd happenings with my body&#8230;
Here&#8217;s my list as of today:
11dpo (I think), CD27 (I know)
~VERY sore nipples
~tender/heavier boobs
~occasional sharp pain in sides (kinda like a &#8220;side stitch&#8221; from running)
~pulsing and &#8220;tightening&#8221; in pelvic area (just below bellybutton)
~constant joint and muscle pain
~constant fatigue
~sleeping horribly
~so hungry, but can only eat a small amount before feeling like I&#8217;m going to burst, but then hungry again an hour later
~still have an increased libido
~increased CM (very watery), enough that when I stand up, it feels like I wet my pants
~daily headaches
~frequent pees even though I have not changed my fluid intake

I plan to take a PT October 1st, just to rule out pregnancy because I know that will be my doctor&#8217;s first question. But I guess that little tiny hope is still in the back of my mind is saying &#8220;maybe THIS time&#8221;. So I thought I&#8217;d give it over to you lovely ladies for some encouragement.


----------



## lissy86

BFN as expected.

My cycles have been horribly irregular for as long as I can remember. I bled on and off (mostly on) since Christmas. A friend of mine has PCOS and irregular cycles and she started taking DIM Plus and said it sorted her out pretty well. I decided to give it a go because at this point anything is worth trying, and started taking it on August 11th. For the first time since I was a teenager, I had a somewhat normal period which lasted 9 days (as opposed to half the year) from Aug 31st to Sept 8th, so I am STOKED about that. Right now i'm just thinking the baby stuff can wait a while, i'll just be happy to know what a normal cycle feels like haha.

I have no idea how long my cycle will be, but based on a 28 day cycle AF is due again on the 28th, so we'll see what happens. I will start temping and using OPK's this time round. I know a lot of people say OPK's and PCOS don't mix, but i've used them a few times before and got all negatives so I know i'm not one of the unfortunates that gets positive OPK's every single time. My doctor said I should be ok to use them given that fact.

My doctor said to see how this all goes for a couple months and then we'll talk about the next step. I said we've been TTC for 12 years, BUT a lot of that hasn't been very proactive because while i've always been ready, it was more of a case of "It's unlikely to happen but if it does we will be over the moon". I'm at the point now where i'm like "okay, life's almost perfect, all that's missing is a baby so lets make this happen" haha.


----------



## mommasboys2

We have been TTC #3 for almost 5 years with 3 mc's. I was diagnosed with two different clotting disorders when I had my last mc in June 2013. We are currently on our first cycle of Clomid. Fx'd crossed that the clomid helps and this is our moth for a healthy sticky bean!

9/17 Ovulated
1 dpo- Watery Cm
2 dpo- Watery cm and pink spotting twice when I went to the restroom.
3 dpo- Fatigue
4 dpo- Fatigue 
5 dpo- Woke up with a low grade fever, sore throat, body aches and fatigued all day long. Felt like I was getting the flu or a horrible cold.
6 dpo- Still have sore throat all the cold/flu symptoms have gone away, having sharp pains in my cervix (very weird) all day, pinching sensation in my uterus, and also I have noticed that my bb's are starting to get sore.
7 dpo- Nipples are very sore to the touch today, my bb's feel like they are on fire, pinching feeling in uterus, vivid dreams, acne and when I went to bed I had a weird burning sensation in my uterus.
8 dpo- Very sore nipples, still have burning sensation in uterus, vivid dreams again and more acne.
9 dpo- Still have sore nipples and bb's feel fuller but other than that nothing. Feeling like this isn't our month so I'm chalking all the symptoms up to the Clomid.
10 dpo- Sore nipples, fuller bb's, acne, kind of gassy, fatigue (took a 3 hour nap after my sons football games) and milky watery cm. Still feeling like this isn't our month and the milky watery cm really confirms it as I normally get clear watery cm a couple of days before af so I'm sure it will turn clear in the next few days.
11 dpo- BFN with FMU, sore nipples, fuller bb's, gassy, woke up with a cough and still have milky cm. I'm certain AF is on her way at this point.
12 dpo- Nipples still sore, bb's still full and starting to hurt, gassy, weird bubbling sensation and pulling sensation in right side of uterus, very tired just want to go back to bed, and still have acne. BFN with FMU I know this isn't our month chalking it all up to the Clomid. (TMI) have had diarrhea and watery cm today which always happens before AF so I'm sure she will be here soon.
13 dpo- BFN on FRER this morning definitely feel like I'm completely out this month.Cm has went back to creamy, still have sore nipples, acne , fatigue and pinching feelings that go from my right side to left side also still gassy and habe a headache today. Really ready for AF to just show up so we can start this cycle!
14 dpo- Possibly faint line on frer this morning but still not going to say BFP yet. 
Sore nipples, full bb's, pulling feeling near right ovary, gassy/indigestion, headache, acne, creamy cm, woke up this morning starving (I never eat breakfast) and my muscles are sore today like I worked out but didn't.
15 dpo- Sore nipples still, achy bb's, milky watery cm, slight nausea today, acne and temp spike this morning instead of a dip.
16 dpo- BFN again with fmu on dollar store test. Now just waiting for af to show today I really wished she would hurry up already.
17 dpo- Officially one day late for af, fatigue, nipples still a little sore, (tmi) had had lots of milky watery cm today so much so I went to the restroom thinking af was here just to find my undies soaked. Other than that nothing I definitely don't feel pregnant just waiting on af to show. Didn't test today because I didn't want to see another bfn. Will test Monday if af is still a no show.
18 dpo- Same
19 dpo- Went to the doctor BFN but have a cyst which has to be removed.
20 dpo- Spotting


----------



## YunaLights

Hey ladies ! I'm new to this thread, Had a M/C at 7 weeks in mid May this year, Currently TTC :) I'm 10 dpo today here are my recent dpo symptoms :

3 - 6 dpo: Hungry all the time
7 dpo : Very nauseous, gags with excessive saliva, lost of appetite, Needs to nap, gassy, constipation 
8 dpo: slightly nauseous tired and very hungry, nap again, slight tender breast, gassy, BFN 
9 dpo: light headed, gassy, Sore breast, BFN , Breakout on face and arms
10 dpo ( Today): BFN , diarhhea, gassy, slight cramping and dull feeling on lower back

AF not due til next tuesday, Kind of feeling out this month :(


----------



## mummaof3want2

Mrs. Bach said:


> Sunday I googled my symptoms (stupid idea, I know) and was linked directly to this thread. So Ive been stalking this board since yesterday and finally decided to make an account. Im excited for you lovelies whove gotten their BFPs and hoping with fingers crossed for all of you still waiting and trying.
> Heres my story (warning: there will probably be a lot of TMI)
> I have an 8 year old boy who was born when I was 17. When he was 3, my (now ex) husband and I decided to try for another. I stopped my BC and after six months with no AF and only BFNs, I was diagnosed with PCOS and told that it would probably just be a bit harder to conceive (ha!). We continued trying with no success. We eventually stopped actively trying, but didnt try to prevent it either. We gradually grew apart and decided to separate on friendly terms before we got to the point of hating each other. I am now ecstatically remarried and DH and I have been TTC since day 1. After three separate rounds of provera and clomid cocktails prescribed over the course of three years, we decided at the end of August to stop TTC. My husband couldnt stand to see me shove myself full of hormones that made me crazy and emotional, my son started referring to my clomid as the angry pills, and I couldnt bear to see my family distance themselves from me because the littlest things would send me into a rage or a total mental breakdown, nor could I handle the stress and depression that immediately followed every BFN. I havent resumed BC, because theres apparently no need; I dont ovulate or have a period on my own anyway. I had already taken my last round of provera and the first dose of clomid for that cycle, but I threw away the rest. Im the type of person that if I make a decision, I have to STICK TO IT or I will agonize over the what ifs.
> My hormones have gradually returned to their normal amount of crazy, and my mood swings went away (as much as mine can anyway). Ive been smiling more and overall mostly happy with life. It has been hard to watch nearly all of my friends (including the ones who dont want children) get pregnant around me. My best friend had two children in the time I was trying for one! Im slowly getting used to the idea of no more children, and my husband assures me hes fine without any of his own.
> Now, down to the reason for all of this whining! As I said, I had already taken the provera and one dose of clomid, so I had written out my cycle days on my calendar. Well, CD 16 (Sep. 12th) I had a bit of light spotting, which is highly unusual for me. I also had a VERY high libido. My poor DH could barely keep up! Spotting stopped after two days, so Im wondering if it was ovulation. Since then, Ive had a myriad of odd happenings with my body
> Heres my list as of today:
> 11dpo (I think), CD27 (I know)
> ~VERY sore nipples
> ~tender/heavier boobs
> ~occasional sharp pain in sides (kinda like a side stitch from running)
> ~pulsing and tightening in pelvic area (just below bellybutton)
> ~constant joint and muscle pain
> ~constant fatigue
> ~sleeping horribly
> ~so hungry, but can only eat a small amount before feeling like Im going to burst, but then hungry again an hour later
> ~still have an increased libido
> ~increased CM (very watery), enough that when I stand up, it feels like I wet my pants
> ~daily headaches
> ~frequent pees even though I have not changed my fluid intake
> 
> I plan to take a PT October 1st, just to rule out pregnancy because I know that will be my doctors first question. But I guess that little tiny hope is still in the back of my mind is saying maybe THIS time. So I thought Id give it over to you lovely ladies for some encouragement.


I read your whole post and I can't believe your waiting until October 1st to test your incredibly patient. 
It sounds good with us symptoms but the only unfortunate thing is everyone has different symptoms like for me loss of appetite could be my symptom of pregnancy but for you it could just be a thing that occurred from stress or pms. 
The best thing to do is not notice every itch and twinge but to look at u r body like larger boobs or change in cm.
This is the most reliable or morning sickness.

I know with each pregnancy I had different symptoms before hand and nothing really stood out except larger breasts
it wasn't until 4-8 weeks my typical symptoms came up
and they normally are swollen breasts migraine to the end of the day heart burn and a nauseous feeling but rarely every vomited. 
I have had friends who have different symptoms every pregnancy 
not trying to be a downer but since you mention spotting September 12 I think you could get a positive now unless you are a person who gets late positives 
please please please test I want to know 

I have one test left and won't be able to get anymore for maybe a week so Im trying so hard not to use it. And I'm scared ill waste it and get af after I test or a BFN :(
I feel pregnant though ... I'm so confused


----------



## Mrs. Bach

mummaof3want2 said:


> Mrs. Bach said:
> 
> 
> Sunday I googled my symptoms (stupid idea, I know) and was linked directly to this thread. So Ive been stalking this board since yesterday and finally decided to make an account. Im excited for you lovelies whove gotten their BFPs and hoping with fingers crossed for all of you still waiting and trying.
> Heres my story (warning: there will probably be a lot of TMI)
> I have an 8 year old boy who was born when I was 17. When he was 3, my (now ex) husband and I decided to try for another. I stopped my BC and after six months with no AF and only BFNs, I was diagnosed with PCOS and told that it would probably just be a bit harder to conceive (ha!). We continued trying with no success. We eventually stopped actively trying, but didnt try to prevent it either. We gradually grew apart and decided to separate on friendly terms before we got to the point of hating each other. I am now ecstatically remarried and DH and I have been TTC since day 1. After three separate rounds of provera and clomid cocktails prescribed over the course of three years, we decided at the end of August to stop TTC. My husband couldnt stand to see me shove myself full of hormones that made me crazy and emotional, my son started referring to my clomid as the angry pills, and I couldnt bear to see my family distance themselves from me because the littlest things would send me into a rage or a total mental breakdown, nor could I handle the stress and depression that immediately followed every BFN. I havent resumed BC, because theres apparently no need; I dont ovulate or have a period on my own anyway. I had already taken my last round of provera and the first dose of clomid for that cycle, but I threw away the rest. Im the type of person that if I make a decision, I have to STICK TO IT or I will agonize over the what ifs.
> My hormones have gradually returned to their normal amount of crazy, and my mood swings went away (as much as mine can anyway). Ive been smiling more and overall mostly happy with life. It has been hard to watch nearly all of my friends (including the ones who dont want children) get pregnant around me. My best friend had two children in the time I was trying for one! Im slowly getting used to the idea of no more children, and my husband assures me hes fine without any of his own.
> Now, down to the reason for all of this whining! As I said, I had already taken the provera and one dose of clomid, so I had written out my cycle days on my calendar. Well, CD 16 (Sep. 12th) I had a bit of light spotting, which is highly unusual for me. I also had a VERY high libido. My poor DH could barely keep up! Spotting stopped after two days, so Im wondering if it was ovulation. Since then, Ive had a myriad of odd happenings with my body
> Heres my list as of today:
> 11dpo (I think), CD27 (I know)
> ~VERY sore nipples
> ~tender/heavier boobs
> ~occasional sharp pain in sides (kinda like a side stitch from running)
> ~pulsing and tightening in pelvic area (just below bellybutton)
> ~constant joint and muscle pain
> ~constant fatigue
> ~sleeping horribly
> ~so hungry, but can only eat a small amount before feeling like Im going to burst, but then hungry again an hour later
> ~still have an increased libido
> ~increased CM (very watery), enough that when I stand up, it feels like I wet my pants
> ~daily headaches
> ~frequent pees even though I have not changed my fluid intake
> 
> I plan to take a PT October 1st, just to rule out pregnancy because I know that will be my doctors first question. But I guess that little tiny hope is still in the back of my mind is saying maybe THIS time. So I thought Id give it over to you lovely ladies for some encouragement.
> 
> 
> I read your whole post and I can't believe your waiting until October 1st to test your incredibly patient.
> It sounds good with us symptoms but the only unfortunate thing is everyone has different symptoms like for me loss of appetite could be my symptom of pregnancy but for you it could just be a thing that occurred from stress or pms.
> The best thing to do is not notice every itch and twinge but to look at u r body like larger boobs or change in cm.
> This is the most reliable or morning sickness.
> 
> I know with each pregnancy I had different symptoms before hand and nothing really stood out except larger breasts
> it wasn't until 4-8 weeks my typical symptoms came up
> and they normally are swollen breasts migraine to the end of the day heart burn and a nauseous feeling but rarely every vomited.
> I have had friends who have different symptoms every pregnancy
> not trying to be a downer but since you mention spotting September 12 I think you could get a positive now unless you are a person who gets late positives
> please please please test I want to know
> 
> I have one test left and won't be able to get anymore for maybe a week so Im trying so hard not to use it. And I'm scared ill waste it and get af after I test or a BFN :(
> I feel pregnant though ... I'm so confusedClick to expand...

I'm not really all that patient, I just don't want to test too early. I've only ever had one pregnancy and it was so long ago and my body is so different now that I have no idea what to consider as a sign. AF also rarely ever visits without the help of provera (only once naturally in the last 5 years!), that I can't tell what's PMS and what's not! I'm just hoping this isn't all in my head...


----------



## mummaof3want2

I'm still waiting for af
I'm 17dpo
Bfn yesterday I'm at a total loss as to what's happening.
My cervix is still high and soft to medium soft. 
I have stringy cm
Beige or white and clear mixed with beige. 
A few days I have felt pregnant but tests say no


----------



## fleurdelis000

This is my 2nd cycle TTCing. The first cycle I had tons of symptoms that started at 1 dpo. The most prominent were pain and pressure in the abdomen, mood swings, extreme tiredness, and abdominal twinges. I felt so bad on 6 dpo due to dull abdominal pressure and pain that I spent almost all day in bed. I also had a dip in BBT on 6 Dpo and so I was very optimistic. Ultimately though, I got several BFNs and AF arrived on time. 

So here I am on my next TWW at 3 dpo. This cycle is the total opposite to the previous one. Other than some soreness in the breast, I feel nothing at all. I was so miserable last cycle and this one is like a breeze so far. I am bummed and don't know what to expect. I am positive that I ovulated bz I use opk and chart BBT, so I know the exact day. I don't want to get my hopes up bz it hurts when AF arrives. But it is weird, I literally feel completely normal. I also find weird that the last cycle I had every imaginable pregnancy symptom except sore breast. This cycle, however, I have nothing BUT sore breast. We shall see, I allow myself to start testing at 9 dpo so only 6 more days to go (Argh!)


----------



## kdmalk

GREEN!!! GREEN!!! GREEEENNNN!!!!!!!

1-3dpo- just a good feeling about this month. Not feeling hungry, and had a just-enough-to-be-annoying headache.

4dpo- still not feeling hungry. Woke up with some sinus pressure, still have that nagging headache, and feeling really tired.

5dpo- really clumsy and doing brainless things (like looking in the pantry for things that obviously are in the fridge). Probably drank more water than usual, because I peed a lot and it is too early for that.

6dpo- call me crazy, but I was starving and super moody. I got really mad when I found out DH ate all the cheese. I just wanted to make a pizza. Then I almost cried, which isn't like me at all.

7dpo- just a headache

8dpo- cramping for several hours in the afternoon. No spotting. Feeling kinda discouraged by lack of symptoms today.

9dpo- vivid dream last night (which is totally normal for me, but I will include it anyway), peed a lot, felt pretty emotional and wanted to cry for no reason (again, not like me), like ZERO CM (hope that isn't a bad sign!!!), cramping returned in the evening tonight and was light and hardly noticeable, and the acne monster has come out.

10dpo- even more acne (ugh!), cramping throughout day (light), head feeling a bit fuzzy, started in on a cheesecake cupcake and just got totally grossed out by it half way through and immediately threw it away (WHAT?!) and my stomach felt really unsettled for a while after, mid-afternoon I suddenly felt exhausted, but that has gone away this evening with no nap. Vivid dreams again last night, and bbs have been sore all afternoon--mostly on the sides (had this weird burning/tingling feeling for a few seconds while driving home in my left one... weird). Some CM is back today.

11dpo- cramping in the evening, but no symptoms throughout the day. Caved and took a test with FMU and it was as blank as blank can be. I'm probably out. Perhaps there is still hope? Oh! and DH and I went out to dinner last night and I immediately went to sleep when we got home at 9:30. I've noticed that I am just SO ready for bed lately, but just started my first "big girl" job a few months ago, and have been going to bed early because I have to get up early. Not sure if my internal clock has just adjusted to going to bed at 10 every night and I am feeling tired around that time. 

12dpo- woke up with awful cramps and (tmi) had some awful diarrhea. Boobs sore and nipples super sore (not sure if that is normal for me, as I have never like POKED my nipples to see if they are sore when expecting AF. This is all new to me). Sure AF is on the way within the next few days. How frustrating. I never get cramps in between, but these are really strong, so I am assuming they are AF. Gonna go ahead and test tomorrow when I wake up, just to see. Sure AF will arrive though.

13dpo- boobs still killing. Peeing like it's going out of style. Face looks like more acne than face (possibly a little exaggeration there). Took a test this morning and some people are seeing it and some people aren't. Took another test. It looks the same... maybe even darker. I'm still not going to call it until taking another one tomorrow. I'll attach a pic of my noon(ish) test from today. FX!!!

14dpo- missed period yesterday evening. Line is darker this morning. Lots of cramping last night. Took digital. :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







secondtest.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 55









yayyy.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 28


----------



## CATthomps

Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread, I've been stalking it for the past couple days, I've read almost the whole thing. I had a miscarriage back in March. I have PCOS took Clomid this month for the first time. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I have a lot of symptoms that are out of the ordinary. 

2-6 DPO-Nothing
7 DPO - Feeling down, thinking there's no way I'm in it this month
8 DPO - Super exhausted, headache, really sore nipples, cramping, so hungry but I get full with less food and then I'm starving again an hour later. Broke and took a hpt, :bfn: 
9-10 DPO - Headache all day, tired, cramping that comes and goes, gas/indigestion, burping a lot when I've only drank water, pulling in my stomach, warm feeling in my stomach, super hungry again, sore nipples
11 DPO - Vivid dreams, woke up with a sore throat and a stuffy nose, was exhausted all day, nausea, gas/indigestion, little bit of cramping, headache, burping a lot, warm feeling and pulling in my stomach, boobs feel super heavy and sore, sore nipples, felt like total crap and went to bed super early, didn't sleep well AT ALL! Restless and hot flashes 
12 DPO - Same as 11 but also diarrhea. 

I'm really hoping this isn't just AF messing with me!!! What do you ladies think?


----------



## CATthomps

CATthomps said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thread, I've been stalking it for the past couple days, I've read almost the whole thing. I had a miscarriage back in March. I have PCOS took Clomid this month for the first time. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I have a lot of symptoms that are out of the ordinary.
> 
> 2-6 DPO-Nothing
> 7 DPO - Feeling down, thinking there's no way I'm in it this month
> 8 DPO - Super exhausted, headache, really sore nipples, cramping, so hungry but I get full with less food and then I'm starving again an hour later. Broke and took a hpt, :bfn:
> 9-10 DPO - Headache all day, tired, cramping that comes and goes, gas/indigestion, burping a lot when I've only drank water, pulling in my stomach, warm feeling in my stomach, super hungry again, sore nipples
> 11 DPO - Vivid dreams, woke up with a sore throat and a stuffy nose, was exhausted all day, nausea, gas/indigestion, little bit of cramping, headache, burping a lot, warm feeling and pulling in my stomach, boobs feel super heavy and sore, sore nipples, felt like total crap and went to bed super early, didn't sleep well AT ALL! Restless and hot flashes
> 12 DPO - Same as 11 but also diarrhea.
> 
> I'm really hoping this isn't just AF messing with me!!! What do you ladies think?

I forgot to add frequent urination! Since 9 DPO!


----------



## jessiecat

First time TTC and now in the 2 week wait. I don't know the exact day I ovulated. Used the clearblue ovulation predictor and got a steady smiley face (LH surge) on Monday, 9/22. Supposedly ovulation occurs anywhere from 24-36 hours after the LH surge so I'm going to use Wednesday, 9/24 as day O. 
Day 0- sharp twinge on left side. Gas? Ovulation? 
1DPO- very bloated
2 DPO- sore nipples
3 DPO- felt very faint in my exercise class that I've been going to 4-5 days per week for 1 month. chest is very swollen. 

The rational side of me thinks the bloating is due to eating too much and the lightheadedness in exercise class is due to being dehydrated. 

Will post more in a few days! AF is due Thursday, Oct 9.


----------



## macydarling

Last AF was a week late, 1st time that has ever happened so let's hope she doesn't make a habit of it! She is due
to come 10/3! This is our 10th cycle ttc and I needed a break so I didnt do opks or anything, no idea when I O'd and we only had a chance to BD CD 11, 13 & 15. Here goes nothing!

CD 16-current: very tender breasts.

CD 23: feeling slightly crampy later in the day. BFN on $ store test and we BD'd (for fun).
CD24: headache.


----------



## LillyFleur

Friday 19th - watery

Saturday 20th - watery CM (O?) 

Sunday 21st 1dpo - watery cm (very moody)

Monday 22nd 2dpo- feel like I'm coming down with a cold, slight sore throat, headache and hot flushes (creamy cm)

Tuesday 23rd 3dpo - feeling a bit better, EWCM Snotty cm after BM, worried ovulation, BD tonight! Feel a bit crampy but might be in my head.

Wednesday 24th 4dpo -watery cm, felt wet at work. Slight twinges and boobs feel ever so slightly tender 

Thursday 25th 5dpo- creamy cm (like wallpaper paste) not a lot. Sharp pain in womb for 2 seconds, nipples feel a bit achey but don't know if it's just in my head (not whole breast, just nips) 

Friday 26th 6dpo - odd twinge in womb, slight stabbing pains but don't hurt too bad and wouldn't notice them if wasn't paying attention! Cm is REALLY thick and creamy! But not a lot of it. Bright red BlOOD on toilet paper after wiping (number 1)
Early AF or IB? 
Boobs starting to feel tender, check CM still thick and creamy

Saturday 27th 7dpo- still creamy CM but doesn't seen to be as much, back ache in PM but have been painting so maybe just overdone it! 

Sunday 28th 8dpo - CM watery with small white bits in, slight backache. lack of CM :( Backache in PM.

Monday 29th 9dpo - BFN test, dry cm in morning, seems to be getting more watery/creamy, odd twinge in hip and uterus but nothing major. Back to dry cm in PM

Tuesday 30th 10dpo - dry CM. Backache like AF is about to start. Feeling out :( tested in PM after holding pee for 5 hours = BFN

Wednesday 1st Oct 11dpo - watery CM, breasts slightly tender and womb aching slightly, usual pre AF.


----------



## kdmalk

LillyFleur said:


> Friday 19th - watery
> 
> Saturday 20th - watery CM (O?)
> 
> Sunday 21st 1dpo - watery cm (very moody)
> 
> Monday 22nd 2dpo- feel like I'm coming down with a cold, slight sore throat, headache and hot flushes (creamy cm)
> 
> Tuesday 23rd 3dpo - feeling a bit better, EWCM Snotty cm after BM, worried ovulation, BD tonight! Feel a bit crampy but might be in my head.
> 
> Wednesday 24th 4dpo -watery cm, felt wet at work. Slight twinges and boobs feel ever so slightly tender
> 
> Thursday 25th 5dpo- creamy cm (like wallpaper paste) not a lot. Sharp pain in womb for 2 seconds, nipples feel a bit achey but don't know if it's just in my head (not whole breast, just nips)
> 
> Friday 26th 6dpo - odd twinge in womb, slight stabbing pains but don't hurt too bad and wouldn't notice them if wasn't paying attention! Cm is REALLY thick and creamy! But not a lot of it. Bright red BlOOD on toilet paper after wiping (number 1)
> Early AF or IB?
> Boobs starting to feel tender, check CM still thick and creamy
> 
> Saturday 27th 7dpo- still creamy CM but doesn't seen to be as much, back ache in PM but have been painting so maybe just overdone it!
> 
> Sunday 28th 8dpo - CM watery with small white bits in, slight backache. lack of CM :( Backache in PM.

My cm has been like totally nonexistent since after ovulation so I thought I could totally be out. Tested this morning at 13dpo and got a faint positive. Tested again and another faint positive at like 11:15. I'll update after I test tomorrow, but it seems to me like having a lack of CM shouldn't discourage you. FX for you!


----------



## LillyFleur

^ Here's hoping! I was reading BFP stories and some women dry up around 8dpo then CM starts again.... 

Hope you get a big bold BFP tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## jessiecat

kdmalk- here's hoping that line gets darker!! woo hoo! 
You ladies all have me looking at my CM now! I was on metronidazole last week for bacterial vaginosis (go figure and just my luck- the second time I've gotten it in 15 years and it's days before i start actively TTC) and i have thick white CM now. ARGH. I hope it's not a yeast infection. If so, it will be a miracle if the swimmers were able to get through that mess.


----------



## pb921124

squishmich said:


> Here's hoping it turns green soon!
> 
> 1-2 DPO: Nothing
> 3 DPO: Tired. Lower backache, like around my tailbone and back of pelvis. I did spent the day prior in heels for several hours so...maybe that caused the pain? Some heartburn in the morning.
> 
> 4 DPO: Lower backache in the evening, very uncomfortable. Massage doesn't help. Heartburn in the morning. Some burping, regardless of eating or drinking. Slightly scratchy throat in the morning. BD'd and felt kinda crampy afterwards. Some CM.
> 
> 5 DPO: Lower backache all day from morning through to night. Dull aching/cramping in lower abdomen above pubis bone. Still burping. Slightly moody. Little to no CM.
> 
> 6 DPO: Backache still present, still in lower portion of pelvis and tailbone. Cramping more persistent. Night sweats. Headache comes and goes today. Still burping regardless of food/drink. Heartburn. Slightly emotional/moody. Tired. Boobs aren't really sore, but nips are slightly tender to touch. No CM. Feeling like there is something stuck in my throat; when I burp it's almost like I want to puke (slight nausea comes in waves).
> 
> 7 DPO: Green/Yellow CM (sorry!), backache comes and goes, slight headache, slight indigestion, really tired when I came home (I passed out on the couch around 8pm). Some nausea and slightly tingley boobs.
> 
> 8 DPO: Clear CM, bad backache. Minimal cramping and body aches. Really bad heartburn. Tums wouldn't do it for me!
> 
> 9 DPO: Symptoms kinda disappear; devestated in thinking that I had a chemical or that I wasn't really pregnant to begin with. Just plain tired.
> 
> 10 DPO: Symptoms disappear; emotional at family BBQ surrounded by pregnant women and babies. BFN in early morning test. Tired. Some insomnia.
> 
> 11 DPO: Backache has returned. That's it.
> 
> 12 DPO: Wicked heartburn. Moody as hell - I blew up at my boss. Emotional. Slight backache.
> 
> 13 DPO: Light pink when wiping! Had a dream the night before that I took a test that said I had implanted! Tugging in abdomen. Backache.
> 
> 14 DPO: Watery light brown when wiping (only happened 2x in the day) and minimal tugging/cramping. Backache (seriously, it hasn't gone away!).
> 
> 15 DPO: Period is expected in one day. Took a test at 5am - BFP!! Extremely emotional today (duh!) wicked heartburn, cramping, clear cm, tiredness, bloating and of course, backache! But I'll gladly take it all with a smile because I'm PREGNANT!
> 
> This was our first round of Femara - for those struggling with fertility treatments, please don't give up hope!

Congrats!!! So happy to see your post turn green :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: hoping for a sticky little bean for you and a H&H 9 month!!:cloud9:


----------



## Clj

New to this thread! Thought I would add my symptoms. AF is due in 3 days (on 10/3).

My symptoms are:

1-3DPO: nothing that I noticed.

4-6DPO: nausea (almost constant), light headedness at times, sore heavy feeling boobs, sore sensitive nipples, light cramps, really gassy, vivid realistic dreams (every night have dreamt I am pregnant), loss of sex drive (just can't get in the mood, not like me), increased hunger (every 2hours).

7-11DPO: nausea (off and on), extremely sore heavy feeling boobs, extremely sensitive sore nipples (can't even touch them), diarrhea, light cramps, weird taste in mouth, face is breaking out, still really gassy, still having vivid dreams about being pregnant, increased hunger, back pain. 

I think I listed everything. I will be testing in 3 days (if AF doesn't show up). 

Also, I'm not sure how to turn the font red or green when I find out. Could someone tell me how to? 

Thanks! :)

***update***
Today, at 11DPO just went to the bathroom and am spotting dull red blood in watery CM.. Don't know if this means AF is coming early or not.. I've never been more than 1 day early and AF is not due for another 3 days.. Feeling a little disheartened. This may mean I'm out :(


----------



## MamaBunny2

jessiecat said:


> kdmalk- here's hoping that line gets darker!! woo hoo!
> You ladies all have me looking at my CM now! I was on metronidazole last week for bacterial vaginosis (go figure and just my luck- the second time I've gotten it in 15 years and it's days before i start actively TTC) and i have thick white CM now. ARGH. I hope it's not a yeast infection. If so, it will be a miracle if the swimmers were able to get through that mess.

Jessiecat I have experienced the same thing and used Metrogel. Having that (and yeastie beasties) makes it difficult to check CM at times :growlmad: plus it's just super annoying!!! I'm convinced I have hostile CM :cry:

Also, I believe I came across a thread of kdmalk and her line DID get darker! :happydance:


----------



## jessiecat

kdmalk- so, so happy for you. :happydance:
mamabee- yea, so true about the hostile CM! :devil:
Clj- sorry :( Let us know if you get AF in full force. If so, don't worry. some of us may be joining you in next month's 2WW (uh, like me) :af:

So here is an update on my symptoms (side note: these MAY occur every month but OF COURSE i don't notice them when I'm not TTC. :dohh::wacko: )

Day 0 (9/24)- sharp twinge on left side. Gas? Ovulation? 
1DPO (9/25)- very bloated
2 DPO (9/26)- sore nipples
3 DPO (9/27)- felt very faint in my exercise class that I've been going to 4-5 days per week for 1 month. chest is very swollen. 
4 DPO (9/28)- really almost fainted in exercise class. Felt so unbelievably hot. Again, abnormal for a class i've been taking regularly. 
5 DPO (9/29)- bloated, constipated (this is also rare for me) CM was thick and very white on toilet paper this evening. 

Have no clue why my ticker says 4 DPO. i don't have the patience to go and change it. 

I'm OBSESSED with baby stuff. I was looking at baby items on Amazon last night.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I have been trying NOT to symptom spot but here's a bit of what I've noticed this 2WW (my O day isn't pinpointed bc I haven't been temping or OPK this cycle, I'm going off of my usual O cramping):

3/4DPO - mild cramping
6/7DPO - hot flushes, had a LITTLE alcohol that night and ending up getting terribly sloppy drunk and vomiting all down the outside of BF's truck!
8/9DPO - mild cramping/twinges and super emotional
Thicker, sticky CM throughout
9/10-DPO - creamy CM, horny lol
10/11 - irritable, horny, caved and tested...negative
11/12 - creamy CM, dull headache, hot flushes, horny and emotional, felt pinching/twinges/pulling near right ovary throughout the day...not painful but noticeable
12/13 - more creamy CM and headache, :bfn: and brown tinged CM, super crabby now
13/14 - :witch:

Also, I usually have some discomfort during :sex: the day before/of O time... but noticed I had some discomfort a few days following O which is new.


----------



## MamaBunny2

jessiecat have you ever tried Pre-Seed? I don't seem to get the EWCM around O time and got some last month to try. Didn't use it this cycle, but we did get lots of :sex: in before O time :blush:


----------



## Clj

Clj said:


> New to this thread! Thought I would add my symptoms. AF is due in 3 days (on 10/3).
> 
> My symptoms are:
> 
> 1-3DPO: nothing that I noticed.
> 
> 4-6DPO: nausea (almost constant), light headedness at times, sore heavy feeling boobs, sore sensitive nipples, light cramps, really gassy, vivid realistic dreams (every night have dreamt I am pregnant), loss of sex drive (just can't get in the mood, not like me), increased hunger (every 2hours).
> 
> 7-11DPO: nausea (off and on), extremely sore heavy feeling boobs, extremely sensitive sore nipples (can't even touch them), diarrhea, light cramps, weird taste in mouth, face is breaking out, still really gassy, still having vivid dreams about being pregnant, increased hunger, back pain.
> 
> I think I listed everything. I will be testing in 3 days (if AF doesn't show up).
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to turn the font red or green when I find out. Could someone tell me how to?
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> ***update***
> Today, at 11DPO just went to the bathroom and am spotting dull red blood in watery CM.. Don't know if this means AF is coming early or not.. I've never been more than 1 day early and AF is not due for another 3 days.. Feeling a little disheartened. This may mean I'm out :(



***UPDATE***


Sadly AF has arrived :( she arrived last night, 3 days early. AF never comes more than a day early for me.. And even a day early is rare. I honestly don't know why she's early or why I expericed all those symptoms. I'm so disheartened. I've never experienced all those symptoms, so I was sure I was pregnant. I really wanted to conceive in September bc it's a special month for my husband and I.. We started dating in September (7 years ago), we got engaged in September (4 years ago), and we got married in September (3 years ago). He was convinced I was pregnant too. I know what I felt, and it felt like I was. I guess the woman's body can do crazy things.

My cramps are also way more painful and intense than they usually are. I had to get up multiple times in the night to pee and "release blood". I also got extremely sick at 4am.. Weak, shaking, cold, and felt like I needed to puke.. I sat in front of the toilet for 30min feeling like I was going to puke at any moment (I'm surprised that I didn't).. Then I got really sick diarrhea (tmi, sorry). I was up all night sick. Now I'm currently laying in bed with horrible cramps that make me want to curl up in fetal position. :(

Guess I'll be in another 2ww in October. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

First month back to TTC after a long break through the summer.

O -- strong ovulation pain and incredibly profuse CM.
1dpo -- nothing
2dpo -- slightly tender breasts
3dpo -- enlarged breasts, tender nipples (usual for me at this stage of my cycle)
4dpo -- enlarged breasts, tender nipples. Some bloating. Strong fatigue
5dpo -- strong fatigue. Breasts starting to ache. Slight bloating, achy ovaries
6dpo -- strong fatigue. Breasts slightly achy. Slight bloating
7dpo -- heavy, achy breasts. Woke at night to pee. Very mild cramping
8dpo -- some heartburn, breasts less sore, heavy feeling low in pelvis
9dpo -- cramping and ewcm. Some heartburn. Breasts still engorged and slightly aching
10dpo -- cramping and thick yellowish mucus. Breasts achy sometimes and fine others. Some heartburn
11dpo -- breasts slightly aching and very fatigued. Feel AF coming
12dpo -- spotting and strong cramping
13dpo -- AF


----------



## cthom321

I have been reading these forums like a mad woman so finally caved and am going to join in. I am TTC #2, first cycle.

Also, not 100% sure when I ovulated, since I am still occasionally breastfeeding DD and my cycles have not returned to normal pp. And I am not temping, but am paying attention to cm. I apologize in advance for TMI!

4dpo (I think!?) period-like cramps, lower backache, constipated

7dpo freq. urination, sore bbs (couldn't lie down on stomach), itchy scalp, headache, feeling "off", yellow cm, diarrhea, sensitive to salt (normally not), can smell other's BO in office!

8 dpo itchy scalp, sore pelvis/hip area, frequent urination, peeing motn, feel wet, period-like cramping. BFN- knew it was too early but couldn't resist!

10 dpo vivid dreams, itchy scalp and skin under bbs

11 dpo vivid nightmares, sore bbs (haven't been sore in 4-5 days), itchy skin under bbs, elbows, knee

12 dpo nausea in AM, hungrier than usual, itchy bbs, scalp (I might add I already use head and shoulders as hubby likes to use it so this scalp thing is very out of the ordinary for me!), sore bbs

I didn't symptom track with #1 because I got prg on BCPs...I can almost guarantee I am looking too far into every feeling I have, but I am too anxious to not!


----------



## DCMum

CD11 we had unprotected sex twice.
CD12 IUD was removed.
CD14 O
3dpo: some pelvic tenderness (it hurt when my kids sat on my lap)
4dpo-7dpo: more pelvic tenderness, lots of bloating
7dpo: suspected a UTI but didn't have one. Dr says, "I think it sounds like you might be pregnant." I board the crazy train.
8dpo: Tons of very creamy, lotiony CM with blobs of stretchy CM mixed in. Pinching in sides of pelvis, bleeding gums, one incidence of pink spotting.
9dpo: Very nauseated all day, lots of heartburn. Waves of nausea coupled with lack of appetite/increased appetite (ravenous but nothing sounds good). Backache. Grumbling in abdomen.

10dpo: Nipples are sensitive. Aching in sides of breasts with letdown when BFing. I've gone off my beloved coffee--it smells and tastes awful. Insomnia. Soooooo pukey. Super thirsty. Struggled a bit to get through my workout.

11dpo: Felt almost flu-like (chills, fatigue, achey, excessive thirst). Was very bothered by any heat, stuffiness or direct sunlight, would feel like I needed air flow or I would vomit. 

12dpo: CM is stretchy and seems yellowish. Still nauseated, especially in evening. Lots of tugging/pinching/pulling in pelvis today.

13dpo: Yellow and pink streaked EWCM. Lightning crotch. Nasty backache, stomachache, headache. Cramps that got much worse after my workout. Nasty heartburn (which I shouldn't have as am on prescription heartburn medication). Hot flashes.

14dpo: Restless legs in evening, nausea, tugging painbehind belly button. Dizzy spells. More EWCM. Cervix feels firm but soft somehow at the same time?

15dpo: nausea, very apparent blue veins in chest, stomach and legs. Restless legs, decreased appetite. EWCM that looks like nose boogers (sorry).
Oh also at 15dpo lots of weird pressure near cervix. Significant lower back ache with pressure in rectum and what feels like in cervix.


----------



## jessiecat

mamabunny: i'll definitely look into it. I never heard of it until i joined this forum


----------



## PrincessMeka

today I'm 9 DPO O 9/21/14 26 day cycle Symptom.....

1-3 DPO some cramping high temp

3-5 DPO temp still high creamy cm

6DPO temp still high fatigue , frequent urination 

7 DPO temp drop (implantation dip?) cramping on my right side it went all the way down my thigh ,frequent urination, CM watery with lil white tissue like chunks 

8-9 DPO temp jump back up extremely nauseous ,breast sore under arms ,fatigue so bad I could gather myself to go workout ,frequent urination,CM watery with lil white tissue like chunks ,lil cramping 

9DPO BFN will test in the morning


----------



## jessiecat

Clj- Sorry hon! Maybe your baby is meant to be born in September! 

https://cdn.wp.sweetim.sweetpacks.com/files/2012/07/big_hug.jpg


----------



## AMartens

So sorry hun <3 So heartbreaking when you are for sure this is the month, and you are feeling things you have never experienced before - and that stupid test ruins everything. Sending you positive thoughts, what's 1 more month! Your time will come <3




Clj said:


> Clj said:
> 
> 
> New to this thread! Thought I would add my symptoms. AF is due in 3 days (on 10/3).
> 
> My symptoms are:
> 
> 1-3DPO: nothing that I noticed.
> 
> 4-6DPO: nausea (almost constant), light headedness at times, sore heavy feeling boobs, sore sensitive nipples, light cramps, really gassy, vivid realistic dreams (every night have dreamt I am pregnant), loss of sex drive (just can't get in the mood, not like me), increased hunger (every 2hours).
> 
> 7-11DPO: nausea (off and on), extremely sore heavy feeling boobs, extremely sensitive sore nipples (can't even touch them), diarrhea, light cramps, weird taste in mouth, face is breaking out, still really gassy, still having vivid dreams about being pregnant, increased hunger, back pain.
> 
> I think I listed everything. I will be testing in 3 days (if AF doesn't show up).
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to turn the font red or green when I find out. Could someone tell me how to?
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> ***update***
> Today, at 11DPO just went to the bathroom and am spotting dull red blood in watery CM.. Don't know if this means AF is coming early or not.. I've never been more than 1 day early and AF is not due for another 3 days.. Feeling a little disheartened. This may mean I'm out :(
> 
> 
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> 
> 
> Sadly AF has arrived :( she arrived last night, 3 days early. AF never comes more than a day early for me.. And even a day early is rare. I honestly don't know why she's early or why I expericed all those symptoms. I'm so disheartened. I've never experienced all those symptoms, so I was sure I was pregnant. I really wanted to conceive in September bc it's a special month for my husband and I.. We started dating in September (7 years ago), we got engaged in September (4 years ago), and we got married in September (3 years ago). He was convinced I was pregnant too. I know what I felt, and it felt like I was. I guess the woman's body can do crazy things.
> 
> My cramps are also way more painful and intense than they usually are. I had to get up multiple times in the night to pee and "release blood". I also got extremely sick at 4am.. Weak, shaking, cold, and felt like I needed to puke.. I sat in front of the toilet for 30min feeling like I was going to puke at any moment (I'm surprised that I didn't).. Then I got really sick diarrhea (tmi, sorry). I was up all night sick. Now I'm currently laying in bed with horrible cramps that make me want to curl up in fetal position. :(
> 
> Guess I'll be in another 2ww in October.
> 
> Good luck ladies!Click to expand...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Clj said:


> Clj said:
> 
> 
> New to this thread! Thought I would add my symptoms. AF is due in 3 days (on 10/3).
> 
> My symptoms are:
> 
> 1-3DPO: nothing that I noticed.
> 
> 4-6DPO: nausea (almost constant), light headedness at times, sore heavy feeling boobs, sore sensitive nipples, light cramps, really gassy, vivid realistic dreams (every night have dreamt I am pregnant), loss of sex drive (just can't get in the mood, not like me), increased hunger (every 2hours).
> 
> 7-11DPO: nausea (off and on), extremely sore heavy feeling boobs, extremely sensitive sore nipples (can't even touch them), diarrhea, light cramps, weird taste in mouth, face is breaking out, still really gassy, still having vivid dreams about being pregnant, increased hunger, back pain.
> 
> I think I listed everything. I will be testing in 3 days (if AF doesn't show up).
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how to turn the font red or green when I find out. Could someone tell me how to?
> 
> Thanks! :)
> 
> ***update***
> Today, at 11DPO just went to the bathroom and am spotting dull red blood in watery CM.. Don't know if this means AF is coming early or not.. I've never been more than 1 day early and AF is not due for another 3 days.. Feeling a little disheartened. This may mean I'm out :(
> 
> 
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> 
> 
> Sadly AF has arrived :( she arrived last night, 3 days early. AF never comes more than a day early for me.. And even a day early is rare. I honestly don't know why she's early or why I expericed all those symptoms. I'm so disheartened. I've never experienced all those symptoms, so I was sure I was pregnant. I really wanted to conceive in September bc it's a special month for my husband and I.. We started dating in September (7 years ago), we got engaged in September (4 years ago), and we got married in September (3 years ago). He was convinced I was pregnant too. I know what I felt, and it felt like I was. I guess the woman's body can do crazy things.
> 
> My cramps are also way more painful and intense than they usually are. I had to get up multiple times in the night to pee and "release blood". I also got extremely sick at 4am.. Weak, shaking, cold, and felt like I needed to puke.. I sat in front of the toilet for 30min feeling like I was going to puke at any moment (I'm surprised that I didn't).. Then I got really sick diarrhea (tmi, sorry). I was up all night sick. Now I'm currently laying in bed with horrible cramps that make me want to curl up in fetal position. :(
> 
> Guess I'll be in another 2ww in October.
> 
> Good luck ladies!Click to expand...

Aww Clj maybe you will conceive in a few months so your due date falls in September! So sorry this wasn't your month :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

jessiecat said:


> mamabunny: i'll definitely look into it. I never heard of it until i joined this forum

It's fertility friendly lubricant. I really like it! Also, I was looking into starting probiotics to hopefully help keep any infections from reoccurring as frequently... Refresh Pro-B supplements have great reviews! I've bought it before, but wasn't committed to using it but now that I'm TTC I want all the help I can get! I'm glad I'm not the only woman that suffers from Ph issues :hugs:


----------



## cthom321

I have been reading these forums like a mad woman so finally caved and am going to join in. I am TTC #2, first cycle.

Also, not 100% sure when I ovulated, since I am still occasionally breastfeeding DD and my cycles have not returned to normal pp. And I am not temping, but am paying attention to cm. I apologize in advance for TMI!

4dpo (I think!?) period-like cramps, lower backache, constipated

7dpo freq. urination, sore bbs (couldn't lie down on stomach), itchy scalp, headache, feeling "off", yellow cm, diarrhea, sensitive to salt (normally not), can smell other's BO in office!

8 dpo itchy scalp, sore pelvis/hip area, frequent urination, peeing motn, feel wet, period-like cramping. BFN- knew it was too early but couldn't resist!

10 dpo vivid dreams, itchy scalp and skin under bbs

11 dpo vivid nightmares, sore bbs (haven't been sore in 4-5 days), itchy skin under bbs, elbows, knee

12 dpo nausea in AM, hungrier than usual, itchy bbs, scalp (I might add I already use head and shoulders as hubby likes to use it so this scalp thing is very out of the ordinary for me!), sore bbs

13 dpo at the end of the day, lightest pink cm when I wiped

14 dpo woke up to light brown spotting. going to wear a pad and judge amount, but I am thinking I am out :(

I didn't symptom track with #1 because I got prg on BCPs...I can almost guarantee I am looking too far into every feeling I have, but I am too anxious to not!


----------



## JazamiaTahari

ov pains (right side)

1dpo: Nauseous, headache, backache, breast feels a little heavy, nipples are sensitive, feeling full & bloated, left arm&hand was numb

2dpo: urinated 4times from 9am-12pm but peeing almost every 2hrs (I've NEVER urinate that much EVER and I didn't even drink anything), hungry, dull cramps on my lower right side & hip bone area, nipples are more sensitive, backaches increased a little more, super tired & lazy, breast still feels heavy..

had 2 previous m/c but never felt this way this early (fingers crossed) ..


----------



## AMartens

This wait is awful!!! 
3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse. 
Also very gassy, my poor husband lol. 
4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before!


----------



## Ruz

Ok I'm joining in :)

1-3 dpo - nothing. I always get very tingly nipples (very sensitive and hurt a bit). But not now and also I didn't get it in july and ended up pregnant but it ended in a chemical.

Also had some lowe back pain.

4dpo - nothing

5dpo - little stings in my left side (ovaries area).

6dpo - nothing.

7.dpo - dizzy have neeever felt that./ vivid dreams

8.dpo - nothing much , but deacreses appertite, fatigue.

9.dpo - (october 5th). nothing much. But decided to take a test and a BFP tonight at 8pm line was there like just after 2min it is faint but clear and I can see it well

10.dpo - nothing much. But discharge little more creamy. Breast starting to hurt a little bit.

11. Got implantation bleeding- slimy mucus with some red in it.

12.dpo light brown discharge no symptoms just maybe some stings in my breast near armpits

13.-14 lines got darker, my smile became bigger. But no obvious symptoms
I will keep updating symptoms until AF should arrive...i'm soooo happy.

Babydust to all.


----------



## Spudtastic

I just got my :bfp: and obsessed over the tww symptoms so I thought I would share mine

I just felt pregnant. 1dpo my stomach was humming / vibrating and still does. I'm 13dpo today.

I was quite hot. I don't temp but I normally need lots of blankets at night but I've had to throw them off.

Lots of cm

3 to 4 dpo - Snuffly nose. With my high temp I thought I might be coming down with something. 

7dpo - implantation pains. 

Vivid dreams.

9dpo - I was sooooo sure I poas with fmu but got a bfn.
I was still sooooo sure I poas again at 2pm and got a squinter. The line has got darker every time. 

Oh and I've been very very tired too


----------



## AMartens

Omg CONGRATS!!! That's so exciting spudtastic!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks  I'm very excited.


----------



## AMartens

Update for 4dpo: I've been eating the same for months, 6 meals a day....very healthy as my husband is a gym/heath freak (I am not lol, but I play along as I am not the cook in the family haha) Today I had breakfast, was hungry 5 minutes later. My mid morning snack, didn't do anything....lunch - hungry 5 minutes later. Mid afternoon snack didn't fill me up. Supper, I added a bit of extra food to help with my hunger pains....5 minutes later - absolutely starving! 

It's the worst feeling when these things happen, you tie it back to possibly being pregnant and then find out that you aren't and it was all in your head lol. I feel batsh!t crazy every single day during this tww!!!!:wacko:



AMartens said:


> This wait is awful!!!
> 3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse.
> Also very gassy, my poor husband lol.
> 4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before!


----------



## cthom321

i'm out :(


----------



## try

so cycle 13 or 14 cant remember of ttc

I said I wasn't going to try again as I was so devastated last month I was convinced I was pregnant, but hey here I am again 

ovulated on 25th or 26th had positive on my fertility monitor both days

1 dpo pain on left side this is normal I always have ovulation pain so this is normal 

2-4 dpo occasional twinge in my left side which isn't normal usually pain lasts half a day or 1 day maximum 

5-7 dpo nothing much to report at all

8dpo very bad pain in left side hurt to lie on my belly hurt to sit went doctors said I had blood in my wee so is treating me for water infection. pain moved from left side to sort of just left of centre and moved further down to just above pubic bone couple of extremely mild hardly noticable cramps - test with fmu

9dpo mild cramps back ache headache spots galore bfn with fmu

10 dpo no symptoms no signs no cm think im out again, bfn tonight

11 dpo few belly twinges slight pain in left side, back ache bfn this morning and tonight was sick earlier from the smell of my husbands cooking, but I did have a big shock which left me feeling sick

12 dpo af arrived so im out :((


----------



## Dashley

Hello everyone this is my first post, and I am cycle1 of ttc baby #3. This is the first time I have really actively ttc. My 2nd son we decided to ttc and I was already pregnant before we got a chance to even try!! I am a little discouraged this cycle I just don't think im preggers but well hopefully theres always hope!! Here are my symptoms per day so far....there isnt much but still!! I have a 28 day cycle and I usually o CD 15 

1dpo-Creamy CM- nothing
2dpo-Creamy CM-nothing
3dpo-Creamy CM-nothing
3dpo-Creamy CM-nothing
4dpo-Creamy CM-nothing
5dpo-Migraine- Creamy CM
6dpo-Creamy CM, begging on thrush symptoms
7dpo-Creamy CM-Def Thrush
8dpo-Creamy CM-Thrush
9dpo-Creamy CM-pinching pulling pains on right side lower pelvis uterus area-couldnt help it took a test :bfn:
10dpo Creamy CM, a little more pinching and pulling pains randomly
11dpo-pink with very tiny bits of red in cervical mucus when i check cervix but not while wiping,nothing else 
12dpo- took another test in the morning BFN, litterally no CM. AF is due in 2 days, cervix is low and closed.

I feel like I am out this cycle but well hopefully not!!!! Has anyone had my symptoms and gone on to a BFP


----------



## Ms.Bsky

I'm 29 , generally healthy, TTC #1 , me and DH made love on 2 occasions during the 3 days before my O. It's our 1st month TTC and I have some symptoms that are new to me. 

2-4 dpo: some twinges and strange pulling feeling in the uterus. Watery cm. warm. 

5 dpo: warm. More Watery cm. boobs full without pain and nipples sensitive to the touch of my shirt, but not supersensitive. 

6 dpo: same as above. Still watery cm. what's new is the frequent urination,and a lot every time. Dizzy when I stand up. increasing sensation of something in my uterus, pulling, full tingling feeling. Had a glass of white, felt like a drank the whole bottle. Before I went to sleep I peed, again for like the 5th time that evening and every time a lot. 

7 dpo: wake up after 5 hours of sleep and pee like if haven't been to the bathroom for years. Still have all the things from above still wet down here.

So could it really be? What is your opinion? 

I have heard that if I'm already urinating more frequently I should be able to get a bfp already. But isnt it too early only 7 dpo?


----------



## AMartens

I think you're still too early Ms.Bsky, but I always wait until the day of or day after my expected period, so I'm always staying on the cautious side lol.


Updated:
3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse. 
Also very gassy, my poor husband lol. 
4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before! I've been eating the same for months, 6 meals a day....very healthy as my husband is a gym/heath freak (I am not lol, but I play along as I am not the cook in the family haha) Today I had breakfast, was hungry 5 minutes later. My mid morning snack, didn't do anything....lunch - hungry 5 minutes later. Mid afternoon snack didn't fill me up. Supper, I added a bit of extra food to help with my hunger pains....5 minutes later - absolutely starving! 
Day 5-6: Hungry, dizzy and tired
Day 7: Worn out feeling, stuffy with a phlegm feeling in my throat (gag), and nauseous. 
Cycle is 31 days so period isn't due until Oct 16. Such a long wait to go!


----------



## jessiecat

Updating!!

I don't know the exact day I ovulated. Used the clearblue ovulation predictor and got a steady smiley face (LH surge) on Monday, 9/22. Supposedly ovulation occurs anywhere from 24-36 hours after the LH surge so I'm going to use Wednesday, 9/24 as day O. 
Day 0- sharp twinge on left side. Gas? Ovulation? 
1DPO- very bloated
2 DPO- sore nipples
3 DPO- felt very faint in my exercise class that I've been going to 4-5 days per week for 1 month. chest is very swollen. 
4-6 DPO- very bloated and gassy. 
7-8 DPO- same as above
9 DPO- while i was sitting reading a book i felt a huge wave of nausea rush over me. i had to run to the bathroom because i felt like i was going to puke.
10-DPO- more nausea and more running to the bathroom in preparation. Nipples felt like they were burning at the end of the night when i took off my bra before bed. 
11 DPO- more nausea. went to hug a friend and boobs hurt terribly as i pressed up against him. very bloated and gassy. 

If I'm not pregnant then these are the worst PMS symptoms I've ever had in my 26 years of getting a period. 

Going to test with my sisters present this Saturday. Very excited!


----------



## AMartens

Jessiecat I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you! I said the same thing to my husband last night. I told him I've never in my life felt this way and some of the things I cannot be making up in my head. Keep us posted girl!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

*Edited to add this month was a no go *

Hi guys, I am new here but I thought I would join in with everyone, as my symptoms have been driving me crazy!

I haven't kept track of every single day, but here is an estimated run-down


*8 - 10DPO* - Nausea and heartburn, headaches. 

*11DPO* - flew halfway around the world (30 hours) and I had HUGE cankles!!! I couldn't even bend my toes my feet were so swollen. I fly the same flight path every 4 - 8 weeks and I have never ever had this before. 

*12 - 13DPO* - nausea hasn't let up, I just want pretzels and juice. Very gassy, heartburn, bloating, dry cm, tender breasts :bfn: on DPO13.

*14DPO* - (AF due according to Ovuview app) :bfn: I cry at the drop of a hat. I read about a lady crying over some silly thing on tv due to her emotions, and reading HER story made ME tear up... I mean c'mon!! :rolleyes:

*15DPO* - really bad lower back pain, cramps, tender breasts, nauseous, heartburn, dry cm, VERY hot in bed (not in the good way), bloated, feels like AF is on her way, peeing every 2 hours :bfn:

*16DPO* - lower back pain, breasts a little tender, emotional, nauseous, cramping, bloated, feeling 'wet' like AF has arrived but there isn't even a slight trace :bfn:

My normal pre-AF symptoms are: emotional, bloated, crampy. That's about it! 

I am very tired and sleeping 10 - 12 hours but I am also very jetlagged so it's hard to tell!

My cycles are irregular (22 - 31 days) so it could still go either way.. hopefully the good way!!


----------



## AMartens

CaribbeanBaby - When are you going to test again??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

AMartens said:


> CaribbeanBaby - When are you going to test again??

I just did this morning (4 hours ago) with an IC but I have used so many FRER's on this cycle I don't want to waste any more money! Although... they are on sale this week at the store.... :blush:


----------



## AMartens

Ooooh the internal struggle lol!!! Keep us posted <3 

I have another 8 days before I test, it better go by fast lol!


----------



## jessiecat

i like this forum! hopeful for all of us. So i was worried last night when my main symptom went away (sore boobs) but today they were back with a vengeance. I guess i have day sickness and boobs are sore mostly during the day. I always feel better once im in bed at night. Testing in 5 days!!! Cant wait.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

jessiecat said:


> i like this forum! hopeful for all of us. So i was worried last night when my main symptom went away (sore boobs) but today they were back with a vengeance. I guess i have day sickness and boobs are sore mostly during the day. I always feel better once im in bed at night. Testing in 5 days!!! Cant wait.

It's those last few days before testing that feel like weeks and weeks! Good luck and fx for that second line! :happydance:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Hi guys, I am new here but I thought I would join in with everyone, as my symptoms have been driving me crazy!
> 
> I haven't kept track of every single day, but here is an estimated run-down
> 
> 
> *8 - 10DPO* - Nausea and heartburn, headaches.
> 
> *11DPO* - flew halfway around the world (30 hours) and I had HUGE cankles!!! I couldn't even bend my toes my feet were so swollen. I fly the same flight path every 4 - 8 weeks and I have never ever had this before.
> 
> *12 - 13DPO* - nausea hasn't let up, I just want pretzels and juice. Very gassy, heartburn, bloating, dry cm, tender breasts :bfn: on DPO13.
> 
> *14DPO* - (AF due according to Ovuview app) :bfn: I cry at the drop of a hat. I read about a lady crying over some silly thing on tv due to her emotions, and reading HER story made ME tear up... I mean c'mon!! :rolleyes:
> 
> *15DPO* - really bad lower back pain, cramps, tender breasts, nauseous, heartburn, dry cm, VERY hot in bed (not in the good way), bloated, feels like AF is on her way, peeing every 2 hours :bfn:
> 
> *16DPO* - lower back pain, breasts a little tender, emotional, nauseous, cramping, bloated, feeling 'wet' like AF has arrived but there isn't even a slight trace :bfn:
> 
> My normal pre-AF symptoms are: emotional, bloated, crampy. That's about it!
> 
> I am very tired and sleeping 10 - 12 hours but I am also very jetlagged so it's hard to tell!
> 
> My cycles are irregular (22 - 31 days) so it could still go either way.. hopefully the good way!!

*17DPO* Still achey around the pelvis, lower back pain, cramps in my lower abdomen. I have a sharp (not not too terrible) pain behind my bellybutton. I've been craving salt and vinegar chips! Not something I usually eat, and I can't eat my usual favourite flavour of BBQ as it's just tasting bland. Another :bfn: with FMU. *sigh*


----------



## AMartens

Ugh no way Caribbean! So strange that all that is happening, yet you're still getting a BFN! I guess you patiently wait for the next couple days to see what happens!


----------



## AMartens

Updated:
3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse. 
Also very gassy, my poor husband lol. 
4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before! I've been eating the same for months, 6 meals a day....very healthy as my husband is a gym/heath freak (I am not lol, but I play along as I am not the cook in the family haha) Today I had breakfast, was hungry 5 minutes later. My mid morning snack, didn't do anything....lunch - hungry 5 minutes later. Mid afternoon snack didn't fill me up. Supper, I added a bit of extra food to help with my hunger pains....5 minutes later - absolutely starving! 
Day 5-6: Hungry, dizzy and tired
Day 7: Worn out feeling, stuffy with a phlegm feeling in my throat (gag), and nauseous. 
Day 8 - Nothing out of the ordinary, just still tired and hungrier than hell.
Day 9 - Experienced some mild cramping today, but AF isn't due until the 16th....fingers crossed its implantation cramping. 
**Testing in 7 days**


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

AMartens said:


> Updated:
> 3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse.
> Also very gassy, my poor husband lol.
> 4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before! I've been eating the same for months, 6 meals a day....very healthy as my husband is a gym/heath freak (I am not lol, but I play along as I am not the cook in the family haha) Today I had breakfast, was hungry 5 minutes later. My mid morning snack, didn't do anything....lunch - hungry 5 minutes later. Mid afternoon snack didn't fill me up. Supper, I added a bit of extra food to help with my hunger pains....5 minutes later - absolutely starving!
> Day 5-6: Hungry, dizzy and tired
> Day 7: Worn out feeling, stuffy with a phlegm feeling in my throat (gag), and nauseous.
> Day 8 - Nothing out of the ordinary, just still tired and hungrier than hell.
> Day 9 - Experienced some mild cramping today, but AF isn't due until the 16th....fingers crossed its implantation cramping.
> **Testing in 7 days**

Ohhh the wait. Fingers definitely crossed for good symptoms :)
If I still feel the same tomorrow with no results either way, I will make a Doctor's appointment for a blood test. I just hate the thought of not knowing the results for a few days after that! Surely I would know by then...


----------



## jessiecat

I'm out. symptoms this month were intense and this last week was awful with the nausea. AF is very heavy and I bled through a tampon in 20 minutes. I'm sorta glad I didn't test because if it had turned up positive this period would feel much worse than it already does. I'll see some of you in next month's testing thread!!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yeah I am out too :sad1: AF is peeking her way into my day and I could say Oooh IB or something, but it looks like the start of every other AF. Oh well :sad1: I am out next month as my husband lives overseas so I will be back in November! 

Baby dust to everyone.. hopefully we get ONE positive around here!


----------



## atleastthree

I've read so many of these I thought it's only fair I post my symptoms:
1dpo - gassy, exhausted, headache 
2dpo - gassy, exhausted, really REALLY irritable, headache, backache 
3dpo - want to just stay in bed all day, greasy hair, cold symptoms in nose and chest, really INTENSE unidentified food craving, the odd headache, on and off backache 
4dpo - sleepy, cold symptoms, 'full feeling' in belly, cravings, backache
5 dpo - backache, sleepy but can't sleep much, heavy feeling in belly, light cramps, less cravings, cold symptoms, backache
6 dpo - gassy, acidy feeling in stomach?, napped for an hour n the afternoon, slight pulling sensation in belly on and off, creamy cm, backache 
7 dpo - less tired, very slight reflux, increased sensitivity to smell, creamy cm, vivid dream, backache, heartburn before going to sleep - fell asleep at 2am! 
8 dpo - exhausted prob coz didn't get much sleep last night, irritable, 'wet' & think may be developing an yeast infection (sorry)
9 dpo - yellow cm, itchy DT (possible YI), vivid dream, less tired, slight cramps, BFN FMU and 4pm.
10 dpo - same as 9dpo, just no cramps. Both energetic and exhausted! BFN FMU
11 dpo - few symptoms: awful insomnia, feeling my uterus is enlarged, fed up, BFN FMU (20 mlu)
12 dpo - finally got some sleep last night! Vivid dream. Full/enlarged feeling in belly. AF expected tomorrow, no sign of her at all. Cervix quite high up. Clear cm. Very light cramps. No appetite. 
13 dpo - AF due today, no sign of her coming apart from dull cramping... Had intense cramping and a sudden wet feeling down there in the afternoon that I was sure she'd arrived! It was just a gush of creamy cm. BFN not FMU. No appetite.
14 dpo - AF 1 day late, headachey, no appetite, gassy, more sensitive to smells, jeans don't fit around the waist anymore! Spotting in pm, cervix becoming softer
15 dpo - AF


----------



## shudknow

I had an early miscarriage (chemical) yesterday but I thought I will list down my symptoms here for others and for myself to look back at:

1-8 dpo : Vivid dreams couple of nights in the first week post ovulation. I was sleeping very well and for 8 hours every night, so I thought that was the reason I had such lucid dreams. Traces of yellow cm every time I wiped, again, didnt think much of it reasoning it to drinking lot of water and that's why I could see the CM.

9 dpo : Pelvic pain/pressure. I never have this kind of pain mid cycle. Traces of yellow CM.

10dpo : Pelvic pain/pressure continues and with a very vivid dream of my mom passing away. I felt very sad and woke up, almost cried since the dream was so realistic. Traces of yellow CM.

11dpo : Breasts swollen but not painful/tender to touch. Traces of yellow CM everytime I wipe

12dpo : Breasts continue to swell and I had on and off cramps as if AF was just round the corner. Yellow CM continues, sometimes wet feeling but it was just CM. Temp goes up by 0.4 degrees. Tugging/pulling feeling behind belly button

13dpo : swollen breasts continue. Temp stays up. On and off cramps. Cramps got more intense and I was convinced I was going to see AF. Felt pretty wet down there, when wiped, it was CM. This is when I suspected I could be pregnant. That very night, I ate my dinner as if there was no tomorrow, gobbled a full plate of cajun pasta and a big dessert and at the end of it, I felt just about full. Tugging/pulling feeling behind belly button

14dpo : Temp stayed up again around 98.4 deg and FF said I may be triphasic. This is the first time ever that I had a triphasic chart. This is when I decided I should take the test. Very very faint positive on Wondfo, so I bought a digi to confirm pregnancy.

I started spotting on 16dpo and miscarried fully on 17dpo. Hoping that I get my BFP again soon. Hope this helps!


----------



## Anevans86

xo


----------



## Anevans86

hi ladies, I've been obsessing on this site for a while now so I figured I could finally add my own story :happydance:
Ov'd on sept 8, inseminated with preseed and soft cup on the 5th and the 7th.
1dpo: small cramps, almost non existent (if I hadn't been really trying to feel something) small breast tenderness, very high temp of 99. This was unusual because even after ovulation on previous months I never go above 98.7
2dpo: heavy (severe) cramps all day long, very tired with sharp stabbing pains shooting my breast throughout the day.
3dpo: mild nausea in morning, twinges in lower right abdomen, hungry
4dpo: pretty nauseous, grumpy, couldn't get my green juice down that I just freshly juiced and dumped it down the drain! More breast tenderness but not very noticeable, sightly sharp twinge in lower right abdomen, dull cramps throughout the day, neck ache, creamy cm
5dpo: neck ache, SEVERE heartburn, craving and eating flap jacks since 5 dpo, more breast tenderness
6dpo: horrible heartburn, low abdomen ache on left side, sleepy(but didnt get much sleep last night) feel gassy, breast don't hurt but feel off or weird
7dpo: more terrible heartburn! Hungry, very small cramps
8dpo: HEARTBURN!! Small boob tenderness in am, low abdomen twinge and big boob tenderness in pm
9 dpo: nothing at all in the am and temp going low again, mid day left side cramps (I told myself AF was coming with the drop in temp) mild constant cramps all of later day and evening (very convince it was AF at this point) more sharp twinges in boobs but not tender to touch, just like something stabbing them in various spots, very sick to my stomach at night before bed, heartburn again for the 5th unbearable night of firey esophagus
10dpo: very nauseous this morning, temp spiked back up, even with the temp spike I was in a seriously bad mood in the morning and heavy cramps remainder of afternoon until I finally caved and took a hpt which was a 

BFP!!!!

I have had two bfp a in the year previously, sadly the first miscarried at 6 weeks 2 days and the second miscarried in June at 15 weeks. I'm exactly 6 weeks and 2 days today and praying for the best. All of your prayers would be appreciated and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats on your bfp :D


----------



## AMartens

Caribbean & Jessie - so sorry to hear ladies! Next month <3


----------



## AMartens

Shudknow thanks for taking the time to post that and I'm very sorry to hear about the miscarriage. Thinking of you and hoping next time is much better for you! <3

Anevans86 congrats girl! That's very exciting news!!


----------



## mowmow383

Not even interested in trying this month and had just decided to use protection until after new year and then discuss our next move. But then the nausea started and I even though I did not think it could possibly be positive, I got a BFP at 9/10 dpo. Still in shock. :)

1-5 dpo Nothing
5-11 dpo Spotting and nausea (dry heaving at 5 dpo made me wonder, but seemed far too early)
7-11 dpo Very tender and swollen breasts, stabbing pains even woke me up during the night; itchy nipples; stuffy nose; burning itchy sensation on tummy

It's not much, but apparently it's enough. :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

congrats :D


----------



## Luckybug

(Note days may be +/-1 as I just started with OPKs and haven't started temping yet!)

(My banner err's on the conservative side)

1 DPO: Happy, felt okay, nothing too bad to note
2-5 DPO: Nothing to report
6 DPO: Sudden feeling of not being pregnant rotten terrible mood
7 DPO: Brown Tinged CM/Sharp Pain in Cervix?
8 DPO: Cramping BFN (I know too early to test, but I did)


To be continued...


----------



## mineral123

Have been stalking this thread for months now and have found it very helpful so figured it was now my time to post finally :) 
Ive been trying for my second baby for 10 months now had a m/c at 7 weeks 4 months ago and now hoping for a bfp and sticky bean.


I do not know what dpo I am as didnt track o this month.


Cd1 af horrible cramps
Cd2 af horrible cramps
Cd3 af mild cramps
Cd4 af
Cd5 af
Cd6 af going
Cd7 af gone yippee
Cd8 dtd
Cd9 nothing
Cd10 dtd
Cd11nothing
Cd12 dtd
Cd13 nothing
Cd14 dtd
Cd15 nothing
Cd16 nothing
Cd17dtd
Cd18 nothing
Cd 19 pinching feeling in uterus
Cd 20 aches feeling like I pulled a muscle down bellow
Cd21 nothing
Cd22 tired
Cd23 tired
Cd24 tested bfn superdrug test but bfp when checked hour later evap?
Cd25 feeling full down there bloated
Cd26 tested bfn superdrug test but bfp when checked half hour later evap?
Cd27 tested bfn boots digi not pregnant to early anyway
Cd28 tired nausea yellow cm
Cd29tired nausea yellow cm
Cd30 tired nausea yellow cm sore boobs ?
Cd31 mild cramps feeling like im out wet feeling yellow white cm
Cd32


----------



## flutestarkiss

so I am new here- I've been reading and comparing notes with all the posts here :D

Let's see- I'm around 9 days post ovulation (basically I had quit temping for a while and decided to start- knew I was high but not sure how long ago ov happened- at least 9 days ago.)

The past couple of days ...
Monday (at least 5 days post ov) I had light cramping for 2-4 mins tops.
7 days post to now (9 days) I have had very light cramps off and on. No bleeding.(Usually I bleed really hard the second I have cramps- which are usually much worse.)
Today my sinuses hurt- but it could very well be the weather (storm coming in)


Thanks for having me. We have been trying for about 3 years so I'm really hoping!


----------



## flutestarkiss

How do I edit my post?


----------



## AMartens

Im so new to this, Im not sure how to edit, sorry hun lol!!


----------



## AMartens

oh! There is a little edit button beside "Reply with Quote" :D


----------



## AMartens

Updated:
3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse. 
Also very gassy, my poor husband lol. 
4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before! I've been eating the same for months, 6 meals a day....very healthy as my husband is a gym/heath freak (I am not lol, but I play along as I am not the cook in the family haha) Today I had breakfast, was hungry 5 minutes later. My mid morning snack, didn't do anything....lunch - hungry 5 minutes later. Mid afternoon snack didn't fill me up. Supper, I added a bit of extra food to help with my hunger pains....5 minutes later - absolutely starving! 
Day 5-6: Hungry, dizzy and tired
Day 7: Worn out feeling, stuffy with a phlegm feeling in my throat (gag), and nauseous. 
Day 8 - Nothing out of the ordinary, just still tired and hungrier than hell.
Day 9 - Experienced some mild cramping today, but AF isn't due until the 16th....fingers crossed its implantation cramping. 
Day 10 - Experienced lower back pain (first time in my entire life, I always have pain in the neck/shoulders..never lower back) I think I also experienced implantation bleeding? It was VERY VERY light.
Day 11 - Bleeding again today, very light...same as yesterday. And some weird twinges in my stomach


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

AMartens said:


> Updated:
> 3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse.
> Also very gassy, my poor husband lol.
> 4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before! I've been eating the same for months, 6 meals a day....very healthy as my husband is a gym/heath freak (I am not lol, but I play along as I am not the cook in the family haha) Today I had breakfast, was hungry 5 minutes later. My mid morning snack, didn't do anything....lunch - hungry 5 minutes later. Mid afternoon snack didn't fill me up. Supper, I added a bit of extra food to help with my hunger pains....5 minutes later - absolutely starving!
> Day 5-6: Hungry, dizzy and tired
> Day 7: Worn out feeling, stuffy with a phlegm feeling in my throat (gag), and nauseous.
> Day 8 - Nothing out of the ordinary, just still tired and hungrier than hell.
> Day 9 - Experienced some mild cramping today, but AF isn't due until the 16th....fingers crossed its implantation cramping.
> Day 10 - Experienced lower back pain (first time in my entire life, I always have pain in the neck/shoulders..never lower back) I think I also experienced implantation bleeding? It was VERY VERY light.
> Day 11 - Bleeding again today, very light...same as yesterday. And some weird twinges in my stomach


I hope that goes away!! Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## flutestarkiss

hm I don't have that option. Maybe because I'm new?


----------



## flutestarkiss

Since I can't edit...

so I am new here- I've been reading and comparing notes with all the posts here 

Let's see- I'm around 9 days post ovulation (basically I had quit temping for a while and decided to start- knew I was high but not sure how long ago ov happened- at least 9 days ago.)

The past couple of days ...
Monday (at least 5 days post ov) I had light cramping for 2-4 mins tops.
7 days post to now (9 days) I have had very light cramps off and on. No bleeding.(Usually I bleed really hard the second I have cramps- which are usually much worse.)
Today my sinuses hurt- but it could very well be the weather (storm coming in)
Also my breasts have hurt- like the nipple area and all around- it hurts deep and most any pressure hurts. I took off my bra yesterday and yelped in pain!



Thanks for having me. We have been trying for about 3 years so I'm really hoping!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That's weird! Maybe that's why? A few more posts and you should see it, I guess.

https://oi59.tinypic.com/2vrvr0n.jpg


----------



## whittnie117

Updating:

I hope I do this right and it's all right for me to join. My hubby and I dtd twice in the three days prior to ovulation, so I'm hoping for a bfp (DH has problems so that's all we could do, plus it was a surprise I even ovulated as we were on vacation, but ntnp). I tested negative for ovulation before the vacation and tail end positive when we got back. Anyway, long story short I've been obsessing. Here are my symptoms (the dpos are estimated). Also, I am breast feeding so any breast related feelings may be associated with that. Sorry for Tmi info!

1 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)

2-3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms

4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary. 

5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening

6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick) 

7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish

8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.

Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month!


----------



## mineral123

So it wont let me update on original post maybe because im new so ill just have to keep posting separately with updates
Cd32 light cramping still keep thinking af has shown up but nothing but yellow discharge (tmi) haha
Forgot to add ive been having cold like symtoms in the morning and evening for the last 4 days but fine during the day.
Hoping for a bfp but trying to wait as long as possible to avoid being disappointed :( 

Xxxxxx


----------



## PestyY

I love this discussion! Here is where I am at:

1DPO: EWCM
2DPO: EWCM
3DPO: Nothing
4DPO: Nothing
5DPO: Nothing
6DPO: Nothing
7DPO: Nothing
8DPO: Tiny episode of nausea
9DPO: Dull cramps, Fatigue
10DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps, Fatigue
11DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps; Tiny episode of nausea
12DPO: BFN; Creamy CM

I'm a lab tech and can't help but to test constantly. Feeling like AF is on her way. 

Good luck, ladies!!!!


----------



## Marissale

Thought I'd post here :) 

I missed calculated my O date in another thread because I left it to memory, but after checking my chart I found out I was a day off!

1-8 dpo just sore bbs
9 dpo - upset stomach, sore bbs, cramps, vivid dreams, no cm.
10 dpo - sore bbs, cramps, vivid dreams. no cm (dry). tested with FRER and got bfn with midday urine
11 dpo - sore bbs, back hurts, cramps, sore throat & runny nose

not going to test again until i miss AF this cycle


----------



## flutestarkiss

I can edit my posts now!

Let's see- I'm around 11 days post ovulation (basically I had quit temping for a while and decided to start- knew I was high but not sure how long ago ov happened- at least 10 days ago.)

The past couple of days ...
Monday (at least 5 days post ov) I had light cramping for 2-4 mins tops.
7 days post to now (9 days) I have had very light cramps off and on. No bleeding.(Usually I bleed really hard the second I have cramps- which are usually much worse.)
7-current: my boobs hurt. Bad. Around the nipple but also deep all over. It's rough. I literally took off my bra (day 8) and yelped! My husband says they look bigger but I don't see it (he also 1- wants me to be preg, 2- wants my boobs even bigger. no idea why)
9 days: my sinuses hurt- but it could very well be the weather (storm coming in)
10 days: No sinus anymore. I spotted this morning- I was working at a festival so I put in my diva cup in just in case (7:30am). 
Took diva cup out at 6, basically 1 kinda clump (tmi) and that's it. Light cramps off and on all day. Negative test. 6:30pm hot flash- my face and chest look sunburned. No idea why that just happened? A little bleeding again that evening- watery blood on tp- looks like period but stops after 15-30 mins. next morning- 
11th day: No blood still since last mentioned. Still high temp. Still negative test.


pretty sure AF is here so going red. :(


----------



## mineral123

Cd32 late last night in bed I felt very sick (could be the prawn curry I ate)
Cd33 caved and tested bfn :( what is going on still no af wishing she would show up so I can move on to cycle 11 :( 

Think im out now as would have thought if i was pg would of shown up but hope
Everyone gets there bfp, babydust xx

Update* yay can update posts now 
Cd32 late last night had diarrhoea (tmi sorry)
Cd34 still no af slightly sore boobs (hope its not af) still have mild diarrhoea this morning boo! Creamy yellow cm

Hope its not af flutestarkiss fingers crossed and babydust for u xx


----------



## mineral123

Marissale said:


> Thought I'd post here :)
> 
> I missed calculated my O date in another thread because I left it to memory, but after checking my chart I found out I was a day off!
> 
> 1-8 dpo just sore bbs
> 9 dpo - upset stomach, sore bbs, cramps, vivid dreams, no cm.
> 10 dpo - sore bbs, cramps, vivid dreams. no cm (dry). tested with FRER and got bfn with midday urine
> 11 dpo - sore bbs, back hurts, cramps, sore throat & runny nose
> 
> not going to test again until i miss AF this cycle








Sounds promising keep us updated baby dust :)


----------



## mineral123

flutestarkiss said:


> Still not letting me update
> 
> Let's see- I'm around 10 days post ovulation (basically I had quit temping for a while and decided to start- knew I was high but not sure how long ago ov happened- at least 10 days ago.)
> 
> The past couple of days ...
> Monday (at least 5 days post ov) I had light cramping for 2-4 mins tops.
> 7 days post to now (9 days) I have had very light cramps off and on. No bleeding.(Usually I bleed really hard the second I have cramps- which are usually much worse.)
> 7-current: my boobs hurt. Bad. Around the nipple but also deep all over. It's rough. I literally took off my bra (day 8) and yelped! My husband says they look bigger but I don't see it (he also 1- wants me to be preg, 2- wants my boobs even bigger. no idea why)
> 9 days: my sinuses hurt- but it could very well be the weather (storm coming in)
> 10 days: No sinus anymore. I spotted this morning- I was working at a festival so I put in my diva cup in just in case (7:30am).
> Took diva cup out at 6, basically 1 kinda clump (tmi) and that's it. Light cramps off and on all day. Negative test.
> now, 6:30pm hot flash- my face and chest look sunburned. No idea what that just happened?
> 
> I'm hoping but the bleeding really made me doubt. Took out the diva cup and gone to the bathroom twice with nothing on paper. Any ideas? I'm dying here!




Good luck hope its your bfp and not nasty af baby dust keep us updated x


----------



## PestyY

PestyY said:


> I love this discussion! Here is where I am at:
> 
> 1DPO: EWCM
> 2DPO: EWCM
> 3DPO: Nothing
> 4DPO: Nothing
> 5DPO: Nothing
> 6DPO: Nothing
> 7DPO: Nothing
> 8DPO: Tiny episode of nausea
> 9DPO: Dull cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts
> 10DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts
> 11DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps; Tiny episode of nausea; Tender/sore breasts
> 12DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Tender/sore breasts
> 13DPO: BFN; Watery CM; Breasts are not as tender
> 
> I'm a lab tech and can't help but to test constantly.
> 
> Feeing crabby and nervous, seriously feeling like AF is on her way. AF due tomorrow or next day.
> 
> Good luck, ladies!!!!

Updated


----------



## whittnie117

PestyY said:


> PestyY said:
> 
> 
> I love this discussion! Here is where I am at:
> 
> 1DPO: EWCM
> 2DPO: EWCM
> 3DPO: Nothing
> 4DPO: Nothing
> 5DPO: Nothing
> 6DPO: Nothing
> 7DPO: Nothing
> 8DPO: Tiny episode of nausea
> 9DPO: Dull cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts
> 10DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts
> 11DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps; Tiny episode of nausea; Tender/sore breasts
> 12DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Tender/sore breasts
> 13DPO: BFN; Watery CM; Breasts are not as tender
> 
> I'm a lab tech and can't help but to test constantly.
> 
> Feeing crabby and nervous, seriously feeling like AF is on her way. AF due tomorrow or next day.
> 
> Good luck, ladies!!!!
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...

Good luck, I hope the :witch: doesn't arrive and you get your bfp! You aren't out yet! :dust:


----------



## whittnie117

whittnie117 said:


> Updating:
> 
> I hope I do this right and it's all right for me to join. My hubby and I dtd twice in the three days prior to ovulation, so I'm hoping for a bfp (DH has problems so that's all we could do, plus it was a surprise I even ovulated as we were on vacation, but ntnp). I tested negative for ovulation before the vacation and tail end positive when we got back. Anyway, long story short I've been obsessing. Also, I am breast feeding so any breast related feelings may be associated with that. Sorry for Tmi info! I'd so love to have one more baby and this month would be great to get a bfp as it is our anniversary later this month. Here's to hoping. Anyway, here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month!

Updated


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

whittnie117 said:


> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.


These are the EXACT same symptoms as I had but I thought I was around DPO 15/16. It was CD 29/30ish. I got to the point where I KNEW I had to be pregnant as there was no way my body reacted this way every month to AF approaching. It was insane, I was like textbook pregnant but kept getting BFN... and then AF came and my body just acted like hey.. this is what happens all the time and I was so confused! :sad1:


----------



## flutestarkiss

Me too. *hugs* maybe next time!


----------



## Kassy

My symptoms so far.


1dpo - Nothing
2dpo - Nipples feel slightly uncomfortable, but that can be normal. Random twinge low down. Must eat all the foods (but this is normal before af too).
3dpo - Nipples still feel odd, odd attack of nausea on the bus for about a min or so, still must eat all the foods, very, very short tempered.
4dpo - Boobs are feeling strangely heavy, warm and tingly. Hunger.
5dpo - Boobs again feel like the above, definite cramping, peeing more than usual, hardly any cm, still short tempered. Read today symptoms before 6dpo are impossible?, but this cramping is real!.
7dpo - Kept awake by odd af type cramps. Underarms near beasts ache. Nightmares all night and I've still got a strange sensation in my uterus :/. BFN.
8dpo - cramping, constipated, occasional sharp shooting pain in boobs, exhausted. BFN.
9dpo - Cramping, constipated, slightly tender nipples, seem to be peeing more often. BFN with FRER :(.
10dpo - Ibs playing up. Nipples slightly sore. BFN. Giving up this cycle.
11dpo - Well I spoke too soon didn't I?. Got a faint almost nonexsistant bfp this morning on a cheapie ( i had to look at it in the sun) and then a clear bfp on a superdrug early test!! :).
Will update as each day comes and goes.


----------



## MUMOF5

My first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal. 

1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout

2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.

3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.

4 dpo - cycle day 15 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when I went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 11 days. :(


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Cd32 late last night in bed I felt very sick (could be the prawn curry I ate)
> Cd33 caved and tested bfn :( what is going on still no af wishing she would show up so I can move on to cycle 11 :(
> 
> Think im out now as would have thought if i was pg would of shown up but hope
> Everyone gets there bfp, babydust xx
> 
> Update* yay can update posts now
> Cd32 late last night had diarrhoea (tmi sorry)
> Cd34 still no af slightly sore boobs (hope its not af) still have mild diarrhoea this morning boo! Creamy yellow cm
> Cd35 still no af :) still have sore boobs slightly irritable today and still having lots of creamy yellow cm never been this long without af what is going on :/ x
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its not af flutestarkiss fingers crossed and babydust for u xx


Updated :)


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.

2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.

3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.

4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!

5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen.


----------



## Delaina072073

Morning Ladies,
First time posting having a lot of weird symptoms, here goes.
1 dpo- 5dpo no systems
6dpo- legs hurt, could be from trail walking, heartburn
7dpo- legs don't hurt much but major pull in lower stomach, bad heartburn, not sleeping great
8dpo- Stomach feel like shooting out my back side, can't sleep, heartburn, just wondering if I'm pregnant
9dpo- Heavy pull in lower stomach, feel full, breast don't hurt, lots of CM 
water
10dpo - 12dpo Heavy pull, sleepy, weird dreams, hungry, feels like :witch: will be here tomorrow
13 dpo- tested this morning :bfn:, hungry, sleep, Sharp pain in belly button. I do feel like :witch: is coming. If she coming, then C'mon already.


----------



## whittnie117

CaribbeanBaby said:


> whittnie117 said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 
> These are the EXACT same symptoms as I had but I thought I was around DPO 15/16. It was CD 29/30ish. I got to the point where I KNEW I had to be pregnant as there was no way my body reacted this way every month to AF approaching. It was insane, I was like textbook pregnant but kept getting BFN... and then AF came and my body just acted like hey.. this is what happens all the time and I was so confused! :sad1:Click to expand...

 :nope: So sorry. I know it's hard when we get our hopes up. Yea, I am hopeful, but realistic. It took us 6 years to get pregnant while ntnp, so I know the odds are slim. We don't get many opportunities either because I haven't always ovulated. It's just so hard not to symptom spot, especially since our bding happened in the fertile days.


----------



## PestyY

PestyY said:


> PestyY said:
> 
> 
> I love this discussion! Here is where I am at:
> 
> 1DPO: EWCM
> 2DPO: EWCM
> 3DPO: Nothing
> 4DPO: Nothing
> 5DPO: Nothing
> 6DPO: Nothing
> 7DPO: Nothing
> 8DPO: Tiny episode of nausea
> 9DPO: Dull cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts
> 10DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts
> 11DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps; Tiny episode of nausea; Tender/sore breasts
> 12DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps; Tender/sore breasts
> 13DPO: BFN; Watery CM; Cramps; Breasts are not as tender; Very emotional
> 14DPO: BFN; Creamy and watery CM (Varies throughout the day); Occasional cramps
> 
> I'm a lab tech and can't help but to test constantly.
> 
> Feeing crabby and nervous, seriously feeling like AF is on her way. AF due today or tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck, ladies!!!!
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...

Updated


----------



## AMartens

Updated:
3dpo - Beyond exhausted. I own 7 tanning salons and have worked so many 12-14 hour days over the last few years, and this exhaustion is 100x worse. 
Also very gassy, my poor husband lol. 
4dpo - Didn't even want to get out bed. I felt as though I could have slept for a week straight. Feeling very drained today and keep getting dizzy spells which I've never experienced before! I've been eating the same for months, 6 meals a day....very healthy as my husband is a gym/heath freak (I am not lol, but I play along as I am not the cook in the family haha) Today I had breakfast, was hungry 5 minutes later. My mid morning snack, didn't do anything....lunch - hungry 5 minutes later. Mid afternoon snack didn't fill me up. Supper, I added a bit of extra food to help with my hunger pains....5 minutes later - absolutely starving! 
Day 5-6: Hungry, dizzy and tired
Day 7: Worn out feeling, stuffy with a phlegm feeling in my throat (gag), and nauseous. 
Day 8 - Nothing out of the ordinary, just still tired and hungrier than hell.
Day 9 - Experienced some mild cramping today, but AF isn't due until the 16th....fingers crossed its implantation cramping. 
Day 10 - Experienced lower back pain (first time in my entire life, I always have pain in the neck/shoulders..never lower back) I think I also experienced implantation bleeding? It was VERY VERY light.
Day 11 - Bleeding again today, very light...same as yesterday. And some weird twinges in my stomach

Day 12-15 - So nauseous. All day Im ready to hurl. 

Yesterday I tested and go a BFN so I'll test tomorrow. AF is expected any day now and I don't feel like it's coming AT ALL!


----------



## whittnie117

whittnie117 said:


> I hope I do this right and it's all right for me to join. My hubby and I dtd twice in the three days prior to ovulation, so I'm hoping for a bfp (DH has problems so that's all we could do, plus it was a surprise I even ovulated as we were on vacation, but ntnp). I tested negative for ovulation before the vacation and tail end positive when we got back. Anyway, long story short I've been obsessing. Also, I am breast feeding so any breast related feelings may be associated with that. Sorry for Tmi info! I'd so love to have one more baby and this month would be great to get a bfp as it is our anniversary later this month. Here's to hoping. Anyway, here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 10 dpo: :bfn: So hungry. I ate so much again today. Had a wave of nausea because I was hungry less than an hour after eating. Tightness in lower abdomen. Lower backache. Moody a bit. Feeling a bit out, even though there's still time. Hoping the :witch: stays away.
> 
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month! :dust:

Updated


----------



## Delaina072073

Delaina072073 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> First time posting having a lot of weird symptoms, here goes.
> 1 dpo- 5dpo no systems
> 6dpo- legs hurt, could be from trail walking, heartburn
> 7dpo- legs don't hurt much but major pull in lower stomach, bad heartburn, not sleeping great
> 8dpo- Stomach feel like shooting out my back side, can't sleep, heartburn, just wondering if I'm pregnant
> 9dpo- Heavy pull in lower stomach, feel full, breast don't hurt, lots of CM
> water
> 10dpo - 12dpo Heavy pull, sleepy, weird dreams, hungry, feels like :witch: will be here tomorrow
> 13 dpo- tested this morning :bfn:, hungry, sleep, Sharp pain in belly button. I do feel like :witch: is coming. If she coming, then C'mon already.

Update:
started spotting on 15dpo with heavy AF cramping, than stopped. Not sure what that is about? :witch: is playing pick-a-boo


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> Cd32 late last night in bed I felt very sick (could be the prawn curry I ate)
> Cd33 caved and tested bfn :( what is going on still no af wishing she would show up so I can move on to cycle 11 :(
> 
> Think im out now as would have thought if i was pg would of shown up but hope
> Everyone gets there bfp, babydust xx
> 
> Update* yay can update posts now
> Cd32 late last night had diarrhoea (tmi sorry)
> Cd34 still no af slightly sore boobs (hope its not af) still have mild diarrhoea this morning boo! Creamy yellow cm
> Cd35 still no af :) still have sore boobs slightly irritable today and still having lots of creamy yellow cm never been this long without af what is going on :/ x
> 
> 
> Hope its not af flutestarkiss fingers crossed and babydust for u xx
> 
> 
> Updated :)Click to expand...

 updated ** cd 36 af showed up im out :( good luck ladies hope you get your bfps :) x


----------



## Luckybug

1 DPO: Happy, felt okay, nothing too bad to note
2-5 DPO: Nothing to report
6 DPO: Sudden feeling of not being pregnant rotten terrible mood
7 DPO: Brown Tinged CM/Sharp Pain in Cervix?
8 DPO: Cramping BFN (I know too early to test, but I did)
9-10 DPO: Feeling a little light headed
11 DPO: Feeling super dizzy and a lil' sick. Tested again. BFN
12 DPO: Woke up with super oily skin and a few small pimples figure aunt flow is on her way. Tested, saw a slight line on a wondfo. Took a frer. Squinter line as well.

To be continued...


----------



## Delaina072073

I'm out, AF is here. I wish y'all the best


----------



## whittnie117

Luckybug said:


> 1 DPO: Happy, felt okay, nothing too bad to note
> 2-5 DPO: Nothing to report
> 6 DPO: Sudden feeling of not being pregnant rotten terrible mood
> 7 DPO: Brown Tinged CM/Sharp Pain in Cervix?
> 8 DPO: Cramping BFN (I know too early to test, but I did)
> 9-10 DPO: Feeling a little light headed
> 11 DPO: Feeling super dizzy and a lil' sick. Tested again. BFN
> 12 DPO: Woke up with super oily skin and a few small pimples figure aunt flow is on her way. Tested, saw a slight line on a wondfo. Took a frer. Squinter line as well.
> 
> To be continued...

That sounds promising. Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Buffyx

These were my symptoms leading up to my BFP at 16DPO:

1DPO headache, nausea and cramping. 
2DPO cramping
3DPO cramping, really tired in the afternoon, headache. Realised I hadn't done number 2's since ovulation
4DPO cramping, vivid dreams, finally number 2's
5DPO cramping, sore lower back in the morning, very slight nausea, tired in the afternoon, headache. Cramping was really bad at night. Feels like AF cramps.
6DPO Cramping getting a lot worse. Nausea, vivid dreams, tired in the afternoon, cramps had pretty much disappeared
7DPO Finally number 2's after not going for two days. Bit gassy, cramping
8DPO Cramping, had a big nap, a bit off my food, and extra white bumps on left areola. BFN.
9DPO Bad cramps, bloating, back pain, bloating, tingling in right nipple, nausea
10DPO Cramping really bad. BFN
11DPO Cramping, back pain, slight nausea, HUGE pimples on my neck
12DPO Cramps improved, but still there. Gassy. BFN
13DPO Nausea first thing in the morning before I ate. Cramping is really bad. Went to doctor who said I was very constipated and told me to take a drink to make my bowel movements more frequent
14DPO Cramps and constipation improving. Feels like AF is on the way. BFN
15DPO Very sore throat, fell asleep early on the couch - really tired. AF is now late
16DPO Sore throat turned in to a full blown cold - runny nose, sore throat, etc. BFP at night time with internet cheapie
17DPO BFP with First Response with after holding wee for 3 hours. Sore throat and runny nose worsening!


So basically, my two big indicators for me were constipation and cramping! Those are two things I never get - especially from 1DPO! :flower:


----------



## whittnie117

Congrats Buffyx! How exciting. May you have a sticky bean and a h&h 9 months.



whittnie117 said:


> I hope I do this right and it's all right for me to join. My hubby and I dtd twice in the three days prior to ovulation, so I'm hoping for a bfp (DH has problems so that's all we could do, plus it was a surprise I even ovulated as we were on vacation, but ntnp). I tested negative for ovulation before the vacation and tail end positive when we got back. Anyway, long story short I've been obsessing. Also, I am breast feeding so any breast related feelings may be associated with that. Sorry for Tmi info! I'd so love to have one more baby and this month would be great to get a bfp as it is our anniversary later this month. Here's to hoping. Anyway, here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 10 dpo: :bfn: So hungry. I ate so much again today. Had a wave of nausea because I was hungry less than an hour after eating. Tightness in lower abdomen. Lower backache. Moody a bit. Feeling a bit out, even though there's still time. Hoping the :witch: stays away.
> 
> 11 dpo: cramping, but more in a tightness kind of way. Diarrhea (sorry tmi). Still so hungry. No other symptoms. :bfn: Feeling kinda down.
> 
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month! :dust:

Updated


----------



## Luckybug

1 DPO: Happy, felt okay, nothing too bad to note
2-5 DPO: Nothing to report
6 DPO: Sudden feeling of not being pregnant rotten terrible mood
7 DPO: Brown Tinged CM/Sharp Pain in Cervix?
8 DPO: Cramping BFN (I know too early to test, but I did)
9-10 DPO: Feeling a little light headed
11 DPO: Feeling super dizzy and a lil' sick. Tested again. BFN
12 DPO: Woke up with super oily skin and a few small pimples figure aunt flow is on her way. Tested, saw a slight line on a wondfo. Took a frer. Squinter line as well.
13 DPO: Tested again with wondfo and frer with fmu. Still positive, not darker than the day before. Drank loads of water before bed and feel positively dried out, may have something to do with it, I can't get enough water. Having weird sharp pains coming from my cervix (enough to notice but not enough that it concerns me) and light cramping from my uterus. Super wet cm. Beyond sleepy, but can't sleep. No nausea, actually starving hungry. Hoping these are all good signs.

To be continued....


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> 1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.
> 
> 2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.
> 
> 3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.
> 
> 4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!
> 
> 5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst!
> 
> 6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty.

Updated!


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> My first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout
> 
> 2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.
> 
> 3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.
> 
> 4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when I went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.
> 
> 5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy
> 
> 6-7 dpo: more spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6. No other symptoms....

Updated


----------



## RedRose19

Ff really annoying me, first it saod I ovulated monday and now its changed to yesterday. I guess todays either 1/2 dpo. Today ive lots of af like cramps


----------



## clara123

My symptoms have completely disappeared so not hopeful! I'm not as organised as you guys and not completely sure when I ovulated (all tests were negative but hoping I just missed it) I'm due on on Monday- Wednesday. Last few days my boobs have been bigger and sore, had slight nausea, tiny little cold, a few big spots on my face, swollen gums and a few twinges in my pelvis- now nothing! Nada! Zilch!!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

UPDATE, 1 month TTC, not successfull!

I'm 29 , generally healthy, TTC #1 , me and DH made love on 2 occasions during the 3 days before my O. It's our 1st month TTC and I have some symptoms that are new to me. 

2-4 dpo: some twinges and strange pulling feeling in the uterus. Watery cm. warm. 

5 dpo: warm. More Watery cm. boobs full without pain and nipples sensitive to the touch of my shirt, but not supersensitive. 

6 dpo: same as above. Still watery cm. what's new is the frequent urination,and a lot every time. Dizzy when I stand up. increasing sensation of something in my uterus, pulling, full tingling feeling. Had a glass of white, felt like a drank the whole bottle. Before I went to sleep I peed, again for like the 5th time that evening and every time a lot. 

7 dpo: wake up after 5 hours of sleep and pee like if haven't been to the bathroom for years. Still have all the things from above still wet down here.

8-18 dpo: constantly hungry, still CM. the excess urination went down a little, and now its up again. Im very warm, and my temps keep high. Few negative tests and then the most recent one was kind of confusing, had a line and a smudge (I made a post about it). boobs are still big and veiny, more in the left one. i have some underarm twinges here and there. 

16-18 dpo and no AF and still no clear BFP. Im warm and getting more emotional.

AF came today finally, CD 32, after millions of $$$ spent on hpt!:) i dont knw what happened if it was just late ovulation or just a prolonged cycle.


----------



## PestyY

UPDATE:

1DPO: EWCM
2DPO: EWCM
3DPO: Nothing
4DPO: Nothing
5DPO: Nothing
6DPO: Nothing
7DPO: Nothing
8DPO: Tiny episode of nausea
9DPO: Dull cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts
10DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps, Fatigue; Tender/sore breasts 
11DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps; Tiny episode of nausea; Tender/sore breasts
12DPO: BFN; Creamy CM; Cramps; Tender/sore breasts
13DPO: BFN; Watery CM; Cramps; Breasts are not as tender; Very emotional
14DPO: BFN; Creamy and watery CM (Varies throughout the day); Occasional cramps
15DPO: BFN; Cramps, Emotional
16DPO: BFN; AF

Good luck, ladies!!!! Stay positive and test positive! =)


----------



## whittnie117

Pesty, sorry af got you. I hope you get your bfp soon.



whittnie117 said:


> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 10 dpo: :bfn: So hungry. I ate so much again today. Had a wave of nausea because I was hungry less than an hour after eating. Tightness in lower abdomen. Lower backache. Moody a bit.
> 
> 11 dpo: cramping, but more in a tightness kind of way. Diarrhea (sorry tmi). Still so hungry. No other symptoms. :bfn: Feeling kinda down.
> 
> 12 dpo: cramps, Moody, nausea this evening. Feel like af is on her way. I hope not. Still :bfn: :nope:
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month! :dust:

Updated


----------



## Luckybug

1 DPO: Happy, felt okay, nothing too bad to note
2-5 DPO: Nothing to report
6 DPO: Sudden feeling of not being pregnant rotten terrible mood
7 DPO: Brown Tinged CM/Sharp Pain in Cervix?
8 DPO: Cramping BFN (I know too early to test, but I did)
9-10 DPO: Feeling a little light headed
11 DPO: Feeling super dizzy and a lil' sick. Tested again. BFN
12 DPO: Woke up with super oily skin and a few small pimples figure aunt flow is on her way. Tested, saw a slight line on a wondfo. Took a frer. Squinter line as well.
13-14 DPO: Unquenchable thirst. Nausea. Cramping. Lines aren't getting any darker on frer. Starting to make me worried. CM ew and lots and lots. Totally gross. Smelling everything, but nose is running. Advice from nurse: Drink as much water as you can, cramping from your uterus could be from dehydration, yes it will dilute your urine, yes, I think you're going to be just fine.

Fx'd for a sticky bean.


----------



## KIALea

Hi ladies I got my bfp yesyerday as af was due from 12dpo and it was 14dpo yeatersay. Its 15 dpo today and still no af

1-14 dpo nipples feel a bit tender. No other symptoms!!!

Infact its the lack of spotting that made me suspect I may be pregnant this month as usually get af with spotting from 8dpo


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.

2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.

3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.

4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!

5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst! BFN at night.

6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.

7 DPO - Cervix is REAL high and soft again. It had gotten harder, but is soft like lips this morning. Temp is back down to where it's been since O. Almost a straight line with very little fluctuation until it shot up yesterday. Last night I burped and vomited a little...out of NOWHERE. Mild back pain. Cramping has stopped. Slighly dizzy off and on. Constipated in the morning. Thirsty. CM VERY watery and clear. Almost not there at all. Terrible pain in my tummy in the evening. Felt in the area of an ovary. 

8 DPO - Spent all day as a bridemaid at a wedding so I ignored a lot of what was going on with my body that day. Nothing notable to report. Temp was up again.

9 DPO - Took a test with FMU and it was BFN. Felt terrible for most of the day. Cold symptoms...sore throat, cough, very phlegmy. Had some nausea in the morning and the evening. Temp was low again.

10 DPO - Temp is up again. This charting confuses me. Creamy CM, cervix is medium soft, medium high, seems pretty closed. No idea what is going on this cycle. I don't want to lose hope, but I don't have any real concrete signs. Boobs are real sore today.


----------



## MomOfAPrince

Ive been soooo anxious to post in here before my TWW was up but I didnt! Now that Im 14 dpo & tested this morning Im posting!

First off we BD'd everyday during ovulation so my chances would be high. 

1-2 dpo: creamy CM, constipation, bloated, gassy, night sweats

3 dpo: creamy CM, right breast tender, insomnia, night sweats, tingling in breast

4 dpo: creamy CM painful ache in my right breast/nipple, felt a little anxiety, wanted to cry, aching on the right side of my uterus, very tired, backaches, constipation, tingling in breast. 

5 dpo : creamy CM, very emotional, cramping, soft BMs, very nauseous almost threw up. 

6 dpo: insomnia, I wake up like every 1-3 hours over night. Boobs feel tingly, feels like left one is getting tender and the right one is becoming even more tender. Taking a shower water touched my nipple and was sensative. I feel drained, maybe bc I wake up often over night? I noticed scents are stronger. I smelled a cigarette in my house went to look outside someone was smoking one 2 doors down (20-30 feet, idk maybe it might just be me). CM less creamy. Slight constipation. Night sweats. 

7 dpo: insomnia, tired, creamy CM, BBs feel heavier. 

8 dpo: creamy CM night sweats, insomnia, cramps, constipation, stood up and got real dizzy, tingling in Boobs. I swear I "feel" pregnant, maybe it's just my mind. I think my breasts are getting bigger too. DF is really irritated today. Was in the car today and noticed the fumes of the cars around me, smelled like i had my nose literally to the exhaust pipe, so strong felt a little nauseous. 

9 dpo: today implantation is due.. I woke up a little after 12am and had intense cramps that actually woke me up out of my sleep, felt like I use the bathroom. The cramps woke me up again around 2am. I can recall having cramps like this before I found out about my son Dec of 2012. Noticed excess saliva for about 2-3 days now. Mild cramps throughout the day. Boobs tingly feeling heavier. 

10 dpo: night sweats, little insomnia, little nausea & slight cramping throughout the day. Nipples sore, right breast becoming more tender. Left breast starting to get tender. Slight constipation, gas. I don't feel as fatigued today. 

11 dpo: kept waking up due to cramping and i feel back pain too during the cramping just like my first pregnancy. Cramping on and off all day, lower back killing me, using heating pad tonight. I don't really get AF cramps so i definitely thinks it's implantation cramps/uterus growing. Creamy CM. Not much nausea today. Scents strong. 

12 dpo: cramping and backache throughout the night... I really think it's my uterus is growing. My nipples are very sensative, I don't usually notice them before AF. Slight cramping throughout the day. Tingling in breasts

13 dpo: fatigue, nipples VERY tender, backaches, slight constipation. Vivid dreams, insomnia, scents strong. 

14 dpo: periods due today ! Tested with FMU and got my BFP !

Good luck to everyone & I hope to see many more BFP's !


----------



## tag74

Hi everyone, I just turned 40 in July. I had my first daughter Sydney in 2000 and my second daughter Lucy June 2013. We would be thrilled to add another little girl or boy to our family but did try the shettle method for kicks to see if a little boy would happen. :haha:

On Tuesday night, I received my first positive on my OPK and on Wednesday am my second positive. Wednesday pm my OPK was negative so I am in 1.5 dpo.

1 dpo: Like my pregnancy with Lucy in 2013, I have weird twinges in my lower right abdomen and some cramping like I'm getting my AF.

2 dpo and 3 dpo: weird cramping, nothing unusual, heart is racing which is unusual

4 dpo: when peeing - smells sweet, stomach feels swirly, heart is racing

5 dpo: sweet smelling pee again (weird!); lower abdominal cramping 

UPDATED!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> 1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.
> 
> 2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.
> 
> 3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.
> 
> 4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!
> 
> 5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst!
> 
> 6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.

Fx'd for you! Your symptoms sound promising! Check out my journal. I have my symptoms on first page :)


----------



## whittnie117

Congratulations Kialea and Momofaprince. May you both have sticky beans and a happy and healthy 9 months. 


whittnie117 said:


> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 10 dpo: :bfn: So hungry. I ate so much again today. Had a wave of nausea because I was hungry less than an hour after eating. Tightness in lower abdomen. Lower backache. Moody a bit.
> 
> 11 dpo: cramping, but more in a tightness kind of way. Diarrhea (sorry tmi). Still so hungry. No other symptoms. :bfn: Feeling kinda down.
> 
> 12 dpo: cramps, Moody, nausea this evening. Feel like af is on her way. I hope not. Still :bfn: :nope:
> 
> 13 dpo: CM increased, constipation, gas, tired, nausea this evening, really bad headache, backache. :bfn: still. cramps just got worse.holy cow.
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month! :dust:

Updated


----------



## MomOfAPrince

whittnie117 said:


> Congratulations Kialea and Momofaprince. May you both have sticky beans and a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> 
> whittnie117 said:
> 
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 10 dpo: :bfn: So hungry. I ate so much again today. Had a wave of nausea because I was hungry less than an hour after eating. Tightness in lower abdomen. Lower backache. Moody a bit.
> 
> 11 dpo: cramping, but more in a tightness kind of way. Diarrhea (sorry tmi). Still so hungry. No other symptoms. :bfn: Feeling kinda down.
> 
> 12 dpo: cramps, Moody, nausea this evening. Feel like af is on her way. I hope not. Still :bfn: :nope:
> 
> 13 dpo: CM increased, constipation, gas, tired, nausea this evening, really bad headache, backache. :bfn: still. cramps just got worse.holy cow.
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month! :dust:
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...


Thank you! I hope you get your BFP!

I forgot to upload my pic yesterday so here it is!


https://i57.tinypic.com/2mqqic9.jpg


----------



## Luckybug

1 DPO: Happy, felt okay, nothing too bad to note
2-5 DPO: Nothing to report
6 DPO: Sudden feeling of not being pregnant rotten terrible mood
7 DPO: Brown Tinged CM/Sharp Pain in Cervix?
8 DPO: Cramping BFN (I know too early to test, but I did)
9-10 DPO: Feeling a little light headed
11 DPO: Feeling super dizzy and a lil' sick. Tested again. BFN
12 DPO: Woke up with super oily skin and a few small pimples figure aunt flow is on her way. Tested, saw a slight line on a wondfo. Took a frer. Squinter line as well.
13-14 DPO: Unquenchable thirst. Nausea. Cramping. Lines aren't getting any darker on frer. Starting to make me worried. CM ew and lots and lots. Totally gross. Smelling everything, but nose is running. Advice from nurse: Drink as much water as you can, cramping from your uterus could be from dehydration, yes it will dilute your urine, yes, I think you're going to be just fine.

15DPO: Went to ER because I was dehydrated, having kidney pain. They did a blood test and it was a BFN. :( Heart broken, but hopeful for next month. Waiting on AF to arrive.

18DPO: Spotting, but AF hasn't arrived

19DPO: Full blown AF. :( Terrible cramps and tissue.

Certain I had a chemical, I have a very light first day, medium flow second day and haven't had a heavy day since I was on birth control.

So upsetting.

AF almost always arrives on CD 14-15.


----------



## whittnie117

So sorry luckybug. I hope you get your bfp soon. :hugs:


whittnie117 said:


> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 10 dpo: :bfn: So hungry. I ate so much again today. Had a wave of nausea because I was hungry less than an hour after eating. Tightness in lower abdomen. Lower backache. Moody a bit.
> 
> 11 dpo: cramping, but more in a tightness kind of way. Diarrhea (sorry tmi). Still so hungry. No other symptoms. :bfn: Feeling kinda down.
> 
> 12 dpo: cramps, Moody, nausea this evening. Feel like af is on her way. I hope not. Still :bfn: :nope:
> 
> 13 dpo: CM increased, constipation, gas, tired, nausea this evening, really bad headache, backache. :bfn: still. cramps just got worse.holy cow.
> 
> 14 dpo: :bfn: again :nope:. AF due today or tomorrow. Gas, cramps, painful bms, lower backache. My chances are slimming
> 
> Good luck everyone, I hope we all get bfps this month! :dust:

Updated


----------



## MUMOF5

My first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal. 

1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout

2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.

3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.

4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when I went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.

5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy

6-7 dpo: more spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6 and mild nausea today. I know that its way early, but couldn't resist the urge, tested and BFN 

Day 9 - nauseous all day, no spotting today, spot breakout and feeling bit moody.

Day 10 - tested with an Asda early detector pereg test BFN. Pretty sure a positive would've shown up by now, as AF due Friday :(.

Updated


----------



## whittnie117

whittnie117 said:


> 1-2 dpo: nothing, cm is stringy, wet, and abundant (tmi)
> 
> 3 dpo: sticky cm, no other symptoms
> 
> 4 dpo: headache! cm dry, uterine cramping, left side stabbing pain near ovary.
> 
> 5 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.5 creamy cm, stabbing pains in right breast, cramping in lower abdomen, my breast leaked milk which never happens, whole body aches, especially legs. Threw up (then felt better right after), gassy, nauseous (think I may be sick), diarrhea starts in the evening
> 
> 6 dpo: headache! Temp at 99.3 breast has stabbing pains, really gassy, feeling like I got hit by a Mac truck, diarrhea, nauseous, cramping (still think I may be sick)
> 
> 7 dpo: milder headache, temp drop, coughing today, the full body ache is mostly gone, stuffy nose, gassy, more cramping, feeling extremely wet, cm is creamy/partially sticky yellowish whitish
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping still, moody, coughing, mixing up words really bad ("chocolate cherrin coverin" for chocolate covered cherries and "grocomole, gosh I mean growcamole, omg I mean guacamole!" are just two examples). Stabbing pain in cervix (had that before period last month :( ). :bfn: I know it's too early to test, I just can't help it. I feel like I'm out even before it's time. Just a feeling. I hope it's inaccurate and it happens for us. We don't get very many opportunities.
> 
> 9 DPO: CM=completely dry. :bfn: So hungry...give me all the foods! Seriously, I don't think I stopped eating today. Heavy feeling in lower abdomen, similar to pulling sensation (but that might be the sheer quantity of food I ate today; it was a lot), af might be on her way too. Some stabby type pains in uterus area on left side. Lower backache. Crazy Vivid dreams. I had one in the night and one during my nap.
> 
> 10 dpo: :bfn: So hungry. I ate so much again today. Had a wave of nausea because I was hungry less than an hour after eating. Tightness in lower abdomen. Lower backache. Moody a bit.
> 
> 11 dpo: cramping, but more in a tightness kind of way. Diarrhea (sorry tmi). Still so hungry. No other symptoms. :bfn: Feeling kinda down.
> 
> 12 dpo: cramps, Moody, nausea this evening. Feel like af is on her way. I hope not. Still :bfn: :nope:
> 
> 13 dpo: CM increased, constipation, gas, tired, nausea this evening, really bad headache, backache. :bfn: still. cramps just got worse.holy cow.
> 
> 14 dpo: :bfn: again :nope:. AF due today or tomorrow. Gas, cramps, painful bms, lower backache. My chances are slimming
> 
> 15 dpo: af arrived.
> 
> [

Edit: The :witch: got me. I hope everyone else gets their bfp. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Kassy

Kassy said:


> My symptoms so far.
> 
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing
> 2dpo - Nipples feel slightly uncomfortable, but that can be normal. Random twinge low down. Must eat all the foods (but this is normal before af too).
> 3dpo - Nipples still feel odd, odd attack of nausea on the bus for about a min or so, still must eat all the foods, very, very short tempered.
> 4dpo - Boobs are feeling strangely heavy, warm and tingly. Hunger.
> 5dpo - Boobs again feel like the above, definite cramping, peeing more than usual, hardly any cm, still short tempered. Read today symptoms before 6dpo are impossible?, but this cramping is real!.
> 7dpo - Kept awake by odd af type cramps. Underarms near beasts ache. Nightmares all night and I've still got a strange sensation in my uterus :/. BFN.
> 8dpo - cramping, constipated, occasional sharp shooting pain in boobs, exhausted. BFN.
> 9dpo - Cramping, constipated, slightly tender nipples, seem to be peeing more often. BFN with FRER :(.
> 10dpo - Ibs playing up. Nipples slightly sore. BFN. Giving up this cycle.
> 
> Will update as each day comes and goes.


Updated :wacko:


----------



## Asryellah

Cycle #5 
counting from mmc (15 from the start)

ovulation was soo late, usually cd14/16 now cd21 !! :dohh:

dpo 0 - dtd, got opk+ yesterday but didnt get to :sex:..and before that was 4 days before .. am thinking all happened too late??
dpo 1 - still had some dull ovulation pain. Excersice.
dpo 2 - nothing. Had some red wine in the evening to boost up circulation ;)
dpo 3 - nothing. Excersice. And red wine ;)
dpo 4 - weird little twinges around ovaries/uterus. Lot of cm. Cold :cold: a bit of headache. Constipated. Woke up around 5 am first time. Used a heated pillow to warm tummy, and boost blood flow.
dpo 5 - woke up around 4 am first time. Dull pain around left ovary. Tired. Nausea-like theres smth stuck in my throat. Cold..brrr. Excersice. Creamy cm after run. Af pains? Wtf?! Warmed up with heated pillow. Red wine ;)
dpo 6 - woke up at 4.50 wtf? Still feeling cold, maybe getting a flu. Wanted to test internet cheapies and theres maybe smth? Dont believe its real though. Quite bad af pains..loose stool in the evening.
dpo 7- very busy the whole day so maybe that's why didnt really notice anything? Tested and got the samekind line like in the pic but clearly an evap thers no colour in the line thou U can see it..
dpo 8 - cold all the time. Terrible af pains :( feel like this is it. Nothing to report on IC tests. Boobs a bit tender. Excercise. Bad pms.
dpo 9 - really bad af pains, nothing on the test. Bad pms. Running on/off to toilet to see if theres red, feels like smth leaking all the time.
AF arrived in the evening..
updated 10/24
 



Attached Files:







kuva.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> 1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.
> 
> 2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.
> 
> 3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.
> 
> 4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!
> 
> 5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst! BFN at night.
> 
> 6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.
> 
> 7 DPO - Cervix is REAL high and soft again. It had gotten harder, but is soft like lips this morning. Temp is back down to where it's been since O. Almost a straight line with very little fluctuation until it shot up yesterday. Last night I burped and vomited a little...out of NOWHERE. Mild back pain. Cramping has stopped. Slighly dizzy off and on. Constipated in the morning. Thirsty. CM VERY watery and clear. Almost not there at all. Terrible pain in my tummy in the evening. Felt in the area of an ovary.
> 
> 8 DPO - Spent all day as a bridesmaid at a wedding so I ignored a lot of what was going on with my body that day. Nothing notable to report. Temp was up again.
> 
> 9 DPO - Took a test with FMU and it was BFN. Felt terrible for most of the day. Cold symptoms...sore throat, cough, very phlegmy. Had some nausea in the morning and the evening. Temp was low again.
> 
> 10 DPO - Temp is up again. This charting confuses me. Creamy CM, cervix is medium soft, medium high, seems pretty closed. No idea what is going on this cycle. I don't want to lose hope, but I don't have any real concrete signs. Boobs are real sore today. THIRSTY!!! I drink water like crazy, and there just never seems to be enough. Irritable. At night, cervix super low and almost engorged feeling. CM still creamy.
> 
> 11 DPO: Temp down slightly. Crampy. Exhausted. Feeling out of the game this month. AF is due in a few days, and I feel like she is coming. Some soreness in my cervix. Today it's medium but firm. Tilted back and to the side. Boobs are sore. Pain in the area of my ovaries.

Updated!


----------



## tag74

Hi everyone, I just turned 40 in July. I had my first daughter Sydney in 2000 and my second daughter Lucy June 2013. We would be thrilled to add another little girl or boy to our family but did try the shettle method for kicks to see if a little boy would happen. 

On Tuesday night, I received my first positive on my OPK and on Wednesday am my second positive. Wednesday pm my OPK was negative so I am in 1.5 dpo.

1 dpo: Like my pregnancy with Lucy in 2013, I have weird twinges in my lower right abdomen and some cramping like I'm getting my AF.

2 dpo and 3 dpo: weird cramping, nothing unusual, heart is racing which is unusual

4 dpo: when peeing - smells sweet, stomach feels swirly, heart is racing

5 dpo: sweet smelling pee again (weird!); lower abdominal cramping 

UPDATED!


----------



## Kassy

Kassy said:


> My symptoms so far.
> 
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing
> 2dpo - Nipples feel slightly uncomfortable, but that can be normal. Random twinge low down. Must eat all the foods (but this is normal before af too).
> 3dpo - Nipples still feel odd, odd attack of nausea on the bus for about a min or so, still must eat all the foods, very, very short tempered.
> 4dpo - Boobs are feeling strangely heavy, warm and tingly. Hunger.
> 5dpo - Boobs again feel like the above, definite cramping, peeing more than usual, hardly any cm, still short tempered. Read today symptoms before 6dpo are impossible?, but this cramping is real!.
> 7dpo - Kept awake by odd af type cramps. Underarms near beasts ache. Nightmares all night and I've still got a strange sensation in my uterus :/. BFN.
> 8dpo - cramping, constipated, occasional sharp shooting pain in boobs, exhausted. BFN.
> 9dpo - Cramping, constipated, slightly tender nipples, seem to be peeing more often. BFN with FRER :(.
> 10dpo - Ibs playing up. Nipples slightly sore. BFN. Giving up this cycle.
> 11dpo - Well I spoke too soon didn't I?. Got a faint almost nonexsistant bfp this morning on a cheapie ( i had to look at it in the sun) and then a clear bfp on a superdrug early test!!.


Upadated with a bfp :o


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> My first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout
> 
> 2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.
> 
> 3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.
> 
> 4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when I went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.
> 
> 5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy
> 
> 6-7 dpo: more spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6 and mild nausea today. I know that its way early, but couldn't resist the urge, tested and BFN
> 
> Day 9 - nauseous all day, no spotting today, spot breakout and feeling bit moody.
> 
> Day 10 - tested with an Asda early detector pereg test BFN. Pretty sure a positive would've shown up by now, as AF due Friday :(. But I have still got nausea?? And I'm not sleeping well for past couple of nights which is very unusual for me..

Updated


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

kassy said:


> kassy said:
> 
> 
> my symptoms so far.
> 
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - nipples feel slightly uncomfortable, but that can be normal. Random twinge low down. Must eat all the foods (but this is normal before af too).
> 3dpo - nipples still feel odd, odd attack of nausea on the bus for about a min or so, still must eat all the foods, very, very short tempered.
> 4dpo - boobs are feeling strangely heavy, warm and tingly. Hunger.
> 5dpo - boobs again feel like the above, definite cramping, peeing more than usual, hardly any cm, still short tempered. Read today symptoms before 6dpo are impossible?, but this cramping is real!.
> 7dpo - kept awake by odd af type cramps. Underarms near beasts ache. Nightmares all night and i've still got a strange sensation in my uterus :/. Bfn.
> 8dpo - cramping, constipated, occasional sharp shooting pain in boobs, exhausted. Bfn.
> 9dpo - cramping, constipated, slightly tender nipples, seem to be peeing more often. Bfn with frer :(.
> 10dpo - ibs playing up. Nipples slightly sore. Bfn. Giving up this cycle.
> 11dpo - well i spoke too soon didn't i?. Got a faint almost nonexsistant bfp this morning on a cheapie ( i had to look at it in the sun) and then a clear bfp on a superdrug early test!!.
> 
> 
> upadated with a bfp :oClick to expand...

wow!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kassy

Asryellah said:


> Cycle #5
> counting from mmc (15 from the start)
> 
> ovulation was soo late, usually cd14/16 now cd21 !! :dohh:
> 
> dpo 0 - dtd, got opk+ yesterday but didnt get to :sex:..and before that was 4 days before .. am thinking all happened too late??
> dpo 1 - still had some dull ovulation pain. Excersice.
> dpo 2 - nothing. Had some red wine in the evening to boost up circulation ;)
> dpo 3 - nothing. Excersice. And red wine ;)
> dpo 4 - weird little twinges around ovaries/uterus. Lot of cm. Cold :cold: a bit of headache. Constipated. Woke up around 5 am first time. Used a heated pillow to warm tummy, and boost blood flow.
> dpo 5 - woke up around 4 am first time. Dull pain around left ovary. Tired. Nausea-like theres smth stuck in my throat. Cold..brrr. Excersice. Creamy cm after run. Af pains? Wtf?! Warmed up with heated pillow. Red wine ;)
> dpo 6 - woke up at 4.50 wtf? Still feeling cold, maybe getting a flu. Wanted to test internet cheapies and theres maybe smth? Dont believe its real though. Quite bad af pains..
> 
> updated 21/10



I'm sure i can see something on that....have you inverted it yet?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> 1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.
> 
> 2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.
> 
> 3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.
> 
> 4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!
> 
> 5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst! BFN at night.
> 
> 6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.
> 
> 7 DPO - Cervix is REAL high and soft again. It had gotten harder, but is soft like lips this morning. Temp is back down to where it's been since O. Almost a straight line with very little fluctuation until it shot up yesterday. Last night I burped and vomited a little...out of NOWHERE. Mild back pain. Cramping has stopped. Slighly dizzy off and on. Constipated in the morning. Thirsty. CM VERY watery and clear. Almost not there at all. Terrible pain in my tummy in the evening. Felt in the area of an ovary. Like a jab.
> 
> 8 DPO - Spent all day as a bridesmaid at a wedding so I ignored a lot of what was going on with my body that day. Nothing notable to report. Temp was up again.
> 
> 9 DPO - Took a test with FMU and it was BFN. Felt terrible for most of the day. Cold symptoms...sore throat, cough, very phlegmy. Had some nausea in the morning and the evening. Temp was low again.
> 
> 10 DPO - Temp is up again. This charting confuses me. Creamy CM, cervix is medium soft, medium high, seems pretty closed. No idea what is going on this cycle. I don't want to lose hope, but I don't have any real concrete signs. Boobs are real sore today. THIRSTY!!! I drink water like crazy, and there just never seems to be enough. Irritable. At night, cervix super low and almost engorged feeling. CM still creamy.
> 
> 11 DPO: Temp down slightly. Crampy. Exhausted. Feeling out of the game this month. AF is due in a few days, and I feel like she is coming. Some soreness in my cervix. Today it's medium but firm. Tilted back and to the side. Boobs are sore. Pain in the area of my ovaries. Thirsty. Achy. Headache off and on. Real light, but it's there. Feel moody and weepy today. Depressed. Nausea in the afternoon. Headache is lingering, feeling strongest behind my nose and eyes. Cervix moved again in the afternoon. Now high and softer around the edges. Still firm in the middle.
> 
> 12 DPO: BNF this morning. Cervix is now low, medium soft, and open? I don't understand how that works. CM is heavier today. Still creamy, though a bit more like egg whites today. Sure, NOW you get all egg white like! Crampy off and on. Boobs hurt like crazy. AF is probably going to come kick my tush in a day or so.
> 
> 13 DPO: Feeling pretty normal today. Cramps this morning. Irritable and hot like AF is coming. She is due to hit tomorrow or Saturday. Boobs hurt. Cervix is low and slightly open. CM is the same as its been, white a creamy but not at all heavy. My knees are killing me...I have fibromyalgia and that is a sure sign of PMS for me. I am tapping out for this month I think! Better luck next month?

Updated. :(


----------



## rachyp

Hiya

Sharing my experience with everyone hoping this will help:

1dpo - nothing noticeable
2dpo - nothing noticeable
3dpo - REALLY vivid dream (I never normally even remember parts of my dream, let alone every single detail), face broke out in 3 massive spots (I only ever get one or two, and only around AF time)
4dpo - vivid reams again, still spotty, bloated
5dpo - weird metallic taste in mouth, another weird dream, some lower back pain
6dpo - completely exhausted, despite sleeping for 9+ hours (I normally only get 7-8 hours), metallic taste in mouth, nausea, ANOTHER vivid dream
7dpo - Spent the first part of the morning thinking I'd imagined it all as I was fully awake and feeling fine... then I started to get pain on my left side where my ovary is, like being jabbed with a poker!
8dpo - No symptoms. Tested BFN
9 and 10dpo - No symptoms, gave up hope
11dpo - Woke up having had a weird dream, and my boobs felt massive and tender. Tested, BFN again.
12dpo - Massive, tender boobs, OH even commented on the size of them
13dpo - Really bad headache, sniffly nose, dizzy and faint, still massive boobs
14dpo - Still bad headache, feel like I've got a bad cold, big boobs, tested, BFP!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

rachyp said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sharing my experience with everyone hoping this will help:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing noticeable
> 2dpo - nothing noticeable
> 3dpo - REALLY vivid dream (I never normally even remember parts of my dream, let alone every single detail), face broke out in 3 massive spots (I only ever get one or two, and only around AF time)
> 4dpo - vivid reams again, still spotty, bloated
> 5dpo - weird metallic taste in mouth, another weird dream, some lower back pain
> 6dpo - completely exhausted, despite sleeping for 9+ hours (I normally only get 7-8 hours), metallic taste in mouth, nausea, ANOTHER vivid dream
> 7dpo - Spent the first part of the morning thinking I'd imagined it all as I was fully awake and feeling fine... then I started to get pain on my left side where my ovary is, like being jabbed with a poker!
> 8dpo - No symptoms. Tested BFN
> 9 and 10dpo - No symptoms, gave up hope
> 11dpo - Woke up having had a weird dream, and my boobs felt massive and tender. Tested, BFN again.
> 12dpo - Massive, tender boobs, OH even commented on the size of them
> 13dpo - Really bad headache, sniffly nose, dizzy and faint, still massive boobs
> 14dpo - Still bad headache, feel like I've got a bad cold, big boobs, tested, BFP!

That's great news!!! Two on this page alone! YAAAAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## tag74

Kassy! Congratulations!!! Very excited for you.

BoobsMcGee, I've been stalking you&#8230;anything?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

tag74 said:


> Kassy! Congratulations!!! Very excited for you.
> 
> BoobsMcGee, I've been stalking youanything?

Nothing to report, except weird cervix behavior. It was so low last night...and it felt ENGORGED...I thought it was going to fall out!

Its back to medium today and tilted back and to the side. I feel fluey again. Exhausted. I get like that before AF comes, so while I know it's not over until Aunt Flo sings, I am feeling bummed.


----------



## Kassy

Thanks for the congrats everyone. Baby dust to everyone else who is waiting!!! :).


----------



## tag74

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> tag74 said:
> 
> 
> Kassy! Congratulations!!! Very excited for you.
> 
> BoobsMcGee, I've been stalking youanything?
> 
> Nothing to report, except weird cervix behavior. It was so low last night...and it felt ENGORGED...I thought it was going to fall out!
> 
> Its back to medium today and tilted back and to the side. I feel fluey again. Exhausted. I get like that before AF comes, so while I know it's not over until Aunt Flo sings, I am feeling bummed.Click to expand...

Aw bummer. Fingers crossed you aren't entirely yet Hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## rachyp

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> tag74 said:
> 
> 
> Kassy! Congratulations!!! Very excited for you.
> 
> BoobsMcGee, I've been stalking youanything?
> 
> Nothing to report, except weird cervix behavior. It was so low last night...and it felt ENGORGED...I thought it was going to fall out!
> 
> Its back to medium today and tilted back and to the side. I feel fluey again. Exhausted. I get like that before AF comes, so while I know it's not over until Aunt Flo sings, I am feeling bummed.Click to expand...

Don't give up hope! Baby dust xx


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Thanks gals! Not totally out yet, but feeling rather out. :(


----------



## tag74

Maybe feeling out is a good sign!!! :)

C'mon BFP!!


----------



## Asryellah

Kassy said:


> Asryellah said:
> 
> 
> Cycle #5
> counting from mmc (15 from the start)
> 
> ovulation was soo late, usually cd14/16 now cd21 !! :dohh:
> 
> dpo 0 - dtd, got opk+ yesterday but didnt get to :sex:..and before that was 4 days before .. am thinking all happened too late??
> dpo 1 - still had some dull ovulation pain. Excersice.
> dpo 2 - nothing. Had some red wine in the evening to boost up circulation ;)
> dpo 3 - nothing. Excersice. And red wine ;)
> dpo 4 - weird little twinges around ovaries/uterus. Lot of cm. Cold :cold: a bit of headache. Constipated. Woke up around 5 am first time. Used a heated pillow to warm tummy, and boost blood flow.
> dpo 5 - woke up around 4 am first time. Dull pain around left ovary. Tired. Nausea-like theres smth stuck in my throat. Cold..brrr. Excersice. Creamy cm after run. Af pains? Wtf?! Warmed up with heated pillow. Red wine ;)
> dpo 6 - woke up at 4.50 wtf? Still feeling cold, maybe getting a flu. Wanted to test internet cheapies and theres maybe smth? Dont believe its real though. Quite bad af pains..
> 
> updated 21/10
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure i can see something on that....have you inverted it yet?Click to expand...

Hi lovely pregnant Lady :flower: I havent inverted it, I tested today and was an evap. Very clear second line, but NO colour :dohh: But still hanging on to hope :blush:


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> My first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout
> 
> 2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.
> 
> 3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.
> 
> 4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when I went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.
> 
> 5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy
> 
> 6-7 dpo: more spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6 and mild nausea today. I know that its way early, but couldn't resist the urge, tested and BFN
> 
> Day 9 - nauseous all day, no spotting today, spot breakout and feeling bit moody.
> 
> Day 10 - tested with an Asda early detector pereg test BFN. Pretty sure a positive would've shown up by now, as AF due Friday :(. But I have still got nausea?? And I'm not sleeping well for past couple of nights which is very unusual for me..
> 
> DAY 11 - still nauseous and suffering heartburn, temp still up. Small amount of Stringy lightly blood streaked discharge earlier. Bit windy - a common sign with me that AF is on her way, bit crampy this eve :(. I'm really unsure what to make of my symptoms. May test again on Friday if no AF
> 
> Day 12 - did another test due to all the nausea - BFN. No more testing for me, just going to wait for AF to show up and start again x
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...


----------



## Luckyeleven

Hiya, thought I'd join this thread.

1DPO (21.10): Nothing
2DPO (22.10): Nothing
3DPO (23.10): Mild cramps early afternoon and evening. Pins and needles - like sensation in left bb lasting only 5 mins
4DPO (24.10): Nothing
5DPO (25.10): Nothing
6DPO (26.10): Mild cramping, mostly nothing
7DPO (27.10): Mild cramping, mostly nothing
8DPO (28.10): Mild cramping only when I'm sitting down
9DPO (29.10): Nothing


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> 1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.
> 
> 2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.
> 
> 3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.
> 
> 4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!
> 
> 5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst! BFN at night.
> 
> 6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.
> 
> 7 DPO - Cervix is REAL high and soft again. It had gotten harder, but is soft like lips this morning. Temp is back down to where it's been since O. Almost a straight line with very little fluctuation until it shot up yesterday. Last night I burped and vomited a little...out of NOWHERE. Mild back pain. Cramping has stopped. Slighly dizzy off and on. Constipated in the morning. Thirsty. CM VERY watery and clear. Almost not there at all. Terrible pain in my tummy in the evening. Felt in the area of an ovary. Like a jab.
> 
> 8 DPO - Spent all day as a bridesmaid at a wedding so I ignored a lot of what was going on with my body that day. Nothing notable to report. Temp was up again.
> 
> 9 DPO - Took a test with FMU and it was BFN. Felt terrible for most of the day. Cold symptoms...sore throat, cough, very phlegmy. Had some nausea in the morning and the evening. Temp was low again.
> 
> 10 DPO - Temp is up again. This charting confuses me. Creamy CM, cervix is medium soft, medium high, seems pretty closed. No idea what is going on this cycle. I don't want to lose hope, but I don't have any real concrete signs. Boobs are real sore today. THIRSTY!!! I drink water like crazy, and there just never seems to be enough. Irritable. At night, cervix super low and almost engorged feeling. CM still creamy.
> 
> 11 DPO: Temp down slightly. Crampy. Exhausted. Feeling out of the game this month. AF is due in a few days, and I feel like she is coming. Some soreness in my cervix. Today it's medium but firm. Tilted back and to the side. Boobs are sore. Pain in the area of my ovaries. Thirsty. Achy. Headache off and on. Real light, but it's there. Feel moody and weepy today. Depressed. Nausea in the afternoon. Headache is lingering, feeling strongest behind my nose and eyes. Cervix moved again in the afternoon. Now high and softer around the edges. Still firm in the middle.
> 
> 12 DPO: BNF this morning. Cervix is now low, medium soft, and open? I don't understand how that works. CM is heavier today. Still creamy, though a bit more like egg whites today. Sure, NOW you get all egg white like! Crampy off and on. Boobs hurt like crazy. AF is probably going to come kick my tush in a day or so.
> 
> 13 DPO: Feeling pretty normal today. Cramps this morning. Irritable and hot like AF is coming. She is due to hit tomorrow or Saturday. Boobs hurt. Cervix is low and slightly open. CM is the same as its been, white a creamy but not at all heavy. My knees are killing me...I have fibromyalgia and that is a sure sign of PMS for me. I am tapping out for this month I think! Better luck next month?
> 
> 17 DPO - AF due today. Nothing yet. Not even any cramps. Gums and teeth sore. Cervix medium and medium. CM white and creamy. Boobs sore as ever. Pain in my gums like I flossed too hard this morning. Maybe I did? Some mild lower back pain. Knees are really hurting today. Ok, maybe some small cramps.

Updated


----------



## tag74

Hope there's still time for you BoobsMcGee, but fx if not this time, next cycle for sure. Can you share your temp chart? :hugs:


----------



## tag74

As for me, 8dpo and testing tomorrow. Knowing it's still early.

--acne breakout
--low mild cramping
--dizziness
--sweet smelling pee :rofl:


----------



## Abbey08

Kassy said:


> Kassy said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms so far.
> 
> 
> 1dpo - Nothing
> 2dpo - Nipples feel slightly uncomfortable, but that can be normal. Random twinge low down. Must eat all the foods (but this is normal before af too).
> 3dpo - Nipples still feel odd, odd attack of nausea on the bus for about a min or so, still must eat all the foods, very, very short tempered.
> 4dpo - Boobs are feeling strangely heavy, warm and tingly. Hunger.
> 5dpo - Boobs again feel like the above, definite cramping, peeing more than usual, hardly any cm, still short tempered. Read today symptoms before 6dpo are impossible?, but this cramping is real!.
> 7dpo - Kept awake by odd af type cramps. Underarms near beasts ache. Nightmares all night and I've still got a strange sensation in my uterus :/. BFN.
> 8dpo - cramping, constipated, occasional sharp shooting pain in boobs, exhausted. BFN.
> 9dpo - Cramping, constipated, slightly tender nipples, seem to be peeing more often. BFN with FRER :(.
> 10dpo - Ibs playing up. Nipples slightly sore. BFN. Giving up this cycle.
> 11dpo - Well I spoke too soon didn't I?. Got a faint almost nonexsistant bfp this morning on a cheapie ( i had to look at it in the sun) and then a clear bfp on a superdrug early test!!.
> 
> 
> Upadated with a bfp :oClick to expand...

Congrats! Was just readings your symptoms. Just wanted to mention I was watching an awful reality show the other day and she mentioned that she always knew she was pregnant by the cramping she would get! Also, I have IBS too and ever since TTC these past 3 months I had TERRIBLE constipation after O. Like never before!!! That wouldnt happen to be your issue would it? Its really bad this month and I am in my TWW.


----------



## Mommieh25

I just saw this so I'm beginning with today. (Note still trying to figure out dpo thing.... Lol)

8dpo?????- really bad cramping in lower abs and back. Stuffy nose. Sore throat. Shooting pains in breast. Nauseous (wakes me up at night)


----------



## Mommieh25

Oh... Congrats to all the bfp's!


----------



## mummaof3want2

Another month ... feels like yesturday i wrote here and then again feels like forever ago. I always end up leaving the site while on af and up until o. 
Then i become a searching and reading addict . Online also.

Day of o cd23 of a 31 day cycle. 
Im usually a 28 day cycle but because of bf i think my body has decided to become a 31 day cycle for the past 2 months. 
So it cpuld be 31 or 28 or anything i guess...
Day before o i had ewcm cervix high open and i felt slight tenderness when pressed my left ovary. 

O day ewcm i mean alot of it just happily exiting my body 
Pains on the left side 
End of the day severe nausia severe pains in the left abdomen stuck in bed on my right side. Fpod smelt awful and thrush flare up on my nipples. My nipples felt like fire.

1 dpo ewcm that cleared up into lotion type at end of the day. Cervix high open 
Slight tenderness on left side 

2dpo nothing really. Thrush pain on nipples calmed down but still there. Bloating slightly 
3dpo nothing much
4dpo nothing much just same kind of bloating 
5dpo diarreah feel like sweet stuff and bloating severe energy burts was cleaning and bouncing around like a mad woman
6dpo diarreah cold sweats and high closed cervix well as closed as it can be after kids.lotion type cm
7dpo cervix medium i dont think its as high as 2 days ago but maybe a little lower not ahuge change like before ovulation and ovulation. Hard long and closed.
cm is kind of stringy and off white almost yellowish.
i have had a blocked up dry kind of nose for a week. 
I think its from the ac though as i dont handle the ac too well.
8dpo woke up with a very sore throat and ate throat medicine. Blocked up dry stuffy kind of nose.
thrush on nipples flared up again and hurts when my lo feeds. Bbs no more tender then usual.
cervix feels soft for some reason kind of same position as yesturday but cant tell if its longer or shorter. Cm is stringy almost clumpy but stretches. 

I have had the odd pain in my belly the day before diarreah and days of but i think its the tap water i drank... im currently in north west africa. Even the clean water can make you sick.
Nipples still fairly tender whwn feeding must be from the thrush as my breasts feel fine. 
On 5dpo i had an energy spurt and was like energiser bunny cleaning around the house


----------



## Mommieh25

Congrats!


----------



## Jamers89

Here's my first time getting to do this. I'm hoping it is the last (at least for awhile :haha: )

I o'ed on cd17 or cd18 of a 30 day cycle. I am now 12 dpo and waiting for AF to show tomorrow, or to stay away, which would be even better! 

1 dpo-nothing much. EWCM and sore BBs
2-5 dpo-sore BBs, watery/lotiony CM
6-7 dpo-slight nausea, watery/lotiony CM
8 dpo-Nausea, sore BBs, cramps on right side of uterus. Slight pulling feeling below the belly button. 
9 dpo-Nausea, tons of watery CM, cramping (but way different than AF cramps), headache--tested with FRER, :bfn: 
10 dpo-tons of watery CM, pulling feeling in sides and below belly button, sore BBs, very tired, headache, bloating
11 dpo-tons of watery CM changed to tons of very creamy yellow/white CM, headache, pulling sensations in sides and below belly button, backache, fatigue, bloating, sore BBs and sensitive nipples-tested with FRER, either squinter or a :bfn: 
12 dpo-creamy yellow/white CM,bloating, fatigue, backache, sore BBs-tested with FRER w/ FMU, :bfn: 
13 dpo-AF is due today, and so far hasn't shown up. BBs are sore, lots of creamy yellow/white CM, and fatigue. If AF doesn't show today, I will be testing tomorrow morning. 
14 dpo-AF still hasn't shown. BBs are more tender than sore, less CM, still exhausted, still nauseous. :bfn: on clearblue digital
15 dpo-AF 2 days late. Backache, sore BBs, more CM, fatigue. AM clearblue digital, :bfn: 

I'm just waiting for the witch now. This is the first cycle she's been late since I've started the metformin :(


----------



## biscuits104

tag74 said:


> As for me, 8dpo and testing tomorrow. Knowing it's still early.
> 
> --acne breakout
> --low mild cramping
> --dizziness
> --sweet smelling pee :rofl:

Mine too! (the pee part)...you think it's the prenatals or something?


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> 1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.
> 
> 2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.
> 
> 3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.
> 
> 4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!
> 
> 5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst! BFN at night.
> 
> 6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.
> 
> 7 DPO - Cervix is REAL high and soft again. It had gotten harder, but is soft like lips this morning. Temp is back down to where it's been since O. Almost a straight line with very little fluctuation until it shot up yesterday. Last night I burped and vomited a little...out of NOWHERE. Mild back pain. Cramping has stopped. Slighly dizzy off and on. Constipated in the morning. Thirsty. CM VERY watery and clear. Almost not there at all. Terrible pain in my tummy in the evening. Felt in the area of an ovary. Like a jab.
> 
> 8 DPO - Spent all day as a bridesmaid at a wedding so I ignored a lot of what was going on with my body that day. Nothing notable to report. Temp was up again.
> 
> 9 DPO - Took a test with FMU and it was BFN. Felt terrible for most of the day. Cold symptoms...sore throat, cough, very phlegmy. Had some nausea in the morning and the evening. Temp was low again.
> 
> 10 DPO - Temp is up again. This charting confuses me. Creamy CM, cervix is medium soft, medium high, seems pretty closed. No idea what is going on this cycle. I don't want to lose hope, but I don't have any real concrete signs. Boobs are real sore today. THIRSTY!!! I drink water like crazy, and there just never seems to be enough. Irritable. At night, cervix super low and almost engorged feeling. CM still creamy.
> 
> 11 DPO: Temp down slightly. Crampy. Exhausted. Feeling out of the game this month. AF is due in a few days, and I feel like she is coming. Some soreness in my cervix. Today it's medium but firm. Tilted back and to the side. Boobs are sore. Pain in the area of my ovaries. Thirsty. Achy. Headache off and on. Real light, but it's there. Feel moody and weepy today. Depressed. Nausea in the afternoon. Headache is lingering, feeling strongest behind my nose and eyes. Cervix moved again in the afternoon. Now high and softer around the edges. Still firm in the middle.
> 
> 12 DPO: BNF this morning. Cervix is now low, medium soft, and open? I don't understand how that works. CM is heavier today. Still creamy, though a bit more like egg whites today. Sure, NOW you get all egg white like! Crampy off and on. Boobs hurt like crazy. AF is probably going to come kick my tush in a day or so.
> 
> 13 DPO: Temp is down. Feeling pretty normal today. Cramps this morning. Irritable and hot like AF is coming. She is due to hit tomorrow or Saturday. Boobs hurt. Cervix is low and slightly open. CM is the same as its been, white a creamy but not at all heavy. My knees are killing me...I have fibromyalgia and that is a sure sign of PMS for me. I am tapping out for this month I think! Better luck next month?
> 
> 14 DPO - AF due today. But temp was back up? Nothing yet. Not even any cramps. Gums and teeth sore. Cervix medium and medium. CM white and creamy. Boobs sore as ever. Pain in my gums like I flossed too hard this morning. Maybe I did? Some mild lower back pain. Knees are really hurting today. Ok, maybe some small cramps.

Here is where I am at. No sign of AF yet. To test, or not to test. That is the question...


----------



## Jamers89

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> 1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.
> 
> 2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.
> 
> 3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.
> 
> 4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!
> 
> 5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst! BFN at night.
> 
> 6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.
> 
> 7 DPO - Cervix is REAL high and soft again. It had gotten harder, but is soft like lips this morning. Temp is back down to where it's been since O. Almost a straight line with very little fluctuation until it shot up yesterday. Last night I burped and vomited a little...out of NOWHERE. Mild back pain. Cramping has stopped. Slighly dizzy off and on. Constipated in the morning. Thirsty. CM VERY watery and clear. Almost not there at all. Terrible pain in my tummy in the evening. Felt in the area of an ovary. Like a jab.
> 
> 8 DPO - Spent all day as a bridesmaid at a wedding so I ignored a lot of what was going on with my body that day. Nothing notable to report. Temp was up again.
> 
> 9 DPO - Took a test with FMU and it was BFN. Felt terrible for most of the day. Cold symptoms...sore throat, cough, very phlegmy. Had some nausea in the morning and the evening. Temp was low again.
> 
> 10 DPO - Temp is up again. This charting confuses me. Creamy CM, cervix is medium soft, medium high, seems pretty closed. No idea what is going on this cycle. I don't want to lose hope, but I don't have any real concrete signs. Boobs are real sore today. THIRSTY!!! I drink water like crazy, and there just never seems to be enough. Irritable. At night, cervix super low and almost engorged feeling. CM still creamy.
> 
> 11 DPO: Temp down slightly. Crampy. Exhausted. Feeling out of the game this month. AF is due in a few days, and I feel like she is coming. Some soreness in my cervix. Today it's medium but firm. Tilted back and to the side. Boobs are sore. Pain in the area of my ovaries. Thirsty. Achy. Headache off and on. Real light, but it's there. Feel moody and weepy today. Depressed. Nausea in the afternoon. Headache is lingering, feeling strongest behind my nose and eyes. Cervix moved again in the afternoon. Now high and softer around the edges. Still firm in the middle.
> 
> 12 DPO: BNF this morning. Cervix is now low, medium soft, and open? I don't understand how that works. CM is heavier today. Still creamy, though a bit more like egg whites today. Sure, NOW you get all egg white like! Crampy off and on. Boobs hurt like crazy. AF is probably going to come kick my tush in a day or so.
> 
> 13 DPO: Temp is down. Feeling pretty normal today. Cramps this morning. Irritable and hot like AF is coming. She is due to hit tomorrow or Saturday. Boobs hurt. Cervix is low and slightly open. CM is the same as its been, white a creamy but not at all heavy. My knees are killing me...I have fibromyalgia and that is a sure sign of PMS for me. I am tapping out for this month I think! Better luck next month?
> 
> 14 DPO - AF due today. But temp was back up? Nothing yet. Not even any cramps. Gums and teeth sore. Cervix medium and medium. CM white and creamy. Boobs sore as ever. Pain in my gums like I flossed too hard this morning. Maybe I did? Some mild lower back pain. Knees are really hurting today. Ok, maybe some small cramps.
> 
> Here is where I am at. No sign of AF yet. To test, or not to test. That is the question...Click to expand...

Girl, I would be peeing on all the sticks in the world right now! You'll never know until you test. :shrug:


----------



## Jamers89

Jamers89 said:


> Here's my first time getting to do this. I'm hoping it is the last (at least for awhile :haha: )
> 
> I o'ed on cd17 or cd18 of a 30 day cycle. I am now 12 dpo and waiting for AF to show tomorrow, or to stay away, which would be even better!
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing much. EWCM and sore BBs
> 2-5 dpo-sore BBs, watery/lotiony CM
> 6-7 dpo-slight nausea, watery/lotiony CM
> 8 dpo-Nausea, sore BBs, cramps on right side of uterus. Slight pulling feeling below the belly button.
> 9 dpo-Nausea, tons of watery CM, cramping (but way different than AF cramps), headache--tested with FRER, :bfn:
> 10 dpo-tons of watery CM, pulling feeling in sides and below belly button, sore BBs, very tired, headache, bloating
> 11 dpo-tons of watery CM changed to tons of very creamy yellow/white CM, headache, pulling sensations in sides and below belly button, backache, fatigue, bloating, sore BBs and sensitive nipples-tested with FRER, either squinter or a :bfn:
> 12 dpo-creamy yellow/white CM,bloating, fatigue, backache, sore BBs-tested with FRER w/ FMU, :bfn:
> 13 dpo-AF is due today, and so far hasn't shown up. BBs are sore, lots of creamy yellow/white CM, and fatigue. If AF doesn't show today, I will be testing tomorrow morning.
> 
> FXed that the :witch: stays away.

updated :)


----------



## mummaof3want2

Hurry up and test im all jumpy to find out!


----------



## mummaof3want2

mummaof3want2 said:


> Another month ... feels like yesturday i wrote here and then again feels like forever ago. I always end up leaving the site while on af and up until o.
> Then i become a searching and reading addict . Online also.
> 
> Day of o cd23 of a 31 day cycle.
> Im usually a 28 day cycle but because of bf i think my body has decided to become a 31 day cycle for the past 2 months.
> So it cpuld be 31 or 28 or anything i guess...
> Day before o i had ewcm cervix high open and i felt slight tenderness when pressed my left ovary.
> 
> O day ewcm i mean alot of it just happily exiting my body
> Pains on the left side
> End of the day severe nausia severe pains in the left abdomen stuck in bed on my right side. Fpod smelt awful and thrush flare up on my nipples. My nipples felt like fire.
> 
> 1 dpo ewcm that cleared up into lotion type at end of the day. Cervix high open
> Slight tenderness on left side
> 
> 2dpo nothing really. Thrush pain on nipples calmed down but still there. Bloating slightly
> 3dpo nothing much
> 4dpo nothing much just same kind of bloating
> 5dpo diarreah feel like sweet stuff and bloating severe energy burts was cleaning and bouncing around like a mad woman
> 6dpo diarreah cold sweats and high closed cervix well as closed as it can be after kids.lotion type cm
> 7dpo cervix medium i dont think its as high as 2 days ago but maybe a little lower not ahuge change like before ovulation and ovulation. Hard long and closed.
> cm is kind of stringy and off white almost yellowish.
> i have had a blocked up dry kind of nose for a week.
> I think its from the ac though as i dont handle the ac too well.
> 8dpo woke up with a very sore throat and ate throat medicine. Blocked up dry stuffy kind of nose.
> thrush on nipples flared up again and hurts when my lo feeds. Bbs no more tender then usual.
> cervix feels soft for some reason kind of same position as yesturday but cant tell if its longer or shorter. Cm is stringy almost clumpy but stretches.
> 
> I have had the odd pain in my belly the day before diarreah and days of but i think its the tap water i drank... im currently in north west africa. Even the clean water can make you sick.
> Nipples still fairly tender whwn feeding must be from the thrush as my breasts feel fine.
> On 5dpo i had an energy spurt and was like energiser bunny cleaning around the house

Updated...
I really hope i get my bfp in a few days although i o about 4 days late my lp is 10 days if i get af on time otherwise its not due until the full 14 days. 
I have seen many women with stuffy nose and soar throat get bfp that month. 
Im not sure if by stuff they meant blocked and wet or dry and blocked or just sniffly 
Sounds like im over analysing but im very curious to see if i get my bfp. I was in ac for a while just before my nose got stuffy but that was around o time and 3 days later i started feeling stuffy but havent been in ac since and my throat hurt so bad this morning until now 
Hmmm


----------



## MUMOF5

mumof5 said:


> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> my first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout
> 
> 2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.
> 
> 3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. Nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.
> 
> 4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when i went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.
> 
> 5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy
> 
> 6-7 dpo: More spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6 and mild nausea today. I know that its way early, but couldn't resist the urge, tested and bfn
> 
> day 9 - nauseous all day, no spotting today, spot breakout and feeling bit moody.
> 
> Day 10 - tested with an asda early detector pereg test bfn. Pretty sure a positive would've shown up by now, as af due friday :(. But i have still got nausea?? And i'm not sleeping well for past couple of nights which is very unusual for me..
> 
> Day 11 - still nauseous and suffering heartburn, temp still up. Small amount of stringy lightly blood streaked discharge earlier. Bit windy - a common sign with me that af is on her way, bit crampy this eve :(. I'm really unsure what to make of my symptoms. May test again on friday if no af
> 
> day 12 - did another test due to all the nausea - bfn. No more testing for me, just going to wait for af to show up and start again x
> 
> day 13 and 14 - still no af, still getting cramps and bit of blood streaked stringy cm (sorry if tmi). Mild nausea is still going on. Looks like i'm on a long cycle this month ;/......
> 
> updatedClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Mommieh25

Ok itchy breasts added today. Praying


----------



## mummaof3want2

MUMOF5 said:


> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> my first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout
> 
> 2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.
> 
> 3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. Nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.
> 
> 4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when i went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.
> 
> 5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy
> 
> 6-7 dpo: More spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6 and mild nausea today. I know that its way early, but couldn't resist the urge, tested and bfn
> 
> day 9 - nauseous all day, no spotting today, spot breakout and feeling bit moody.
> 
> Day 10 - tested with an asda early detector pereg test bfn. Pretty sure a positive would've shown up by now, as af due friday :(. But i have still got nausea?? And i'm not sleeping well for past couple of nights which is very unusual for me..
> 
> Day 11 - still nauseous and suffering heartburn, temp still up. Small amount of stringy lightly blood streaked discharge earlier. Bit windy - a common sign with me that af is on her way, bit crampy this eve :(. I'm really unsure what to make of my symptoms. May test again on friday if no af
> 
> day 12 - did another test due to all the nausea - bfn. No more testing for me, just going to wait for af to show up and start again x
> 
> day 13 and 14 - still no af, still getting cramps and bit of blood streaked stringy cm (sorry if tmi). Mild nausea is still going on. Looks like i'm on a long cycle this month ;/......
> 
> updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get your bfp?Click to expand...


----------



## MUMOF5

mummaof3want2 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> my first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout
> 
> 2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.
> 
> 3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. Nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.
> 
> 4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when i went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.
> 
> 5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy
> 
> 6-7 dpo: More spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6 and mild nausea today. I know that its way early, but couldn't resist the urge, tested and bfn
> 
> day 9 - nauseous all day, no spotting today, spot breakout and feeling bit moody.
> 
> Day 10 - tested with an asda early detector pereg test bfn. Pretty sure a positive would've shown up by now, as af due friday :(. But i have still got nausea?? And i'm not sleeping well for past couple of nights which is very unusual for me..
> 
> Day 11 - still nauseous and suffering heartburn, temp still up. Small amount of stringy lightly blood streaked discharge earlier. Bit windy - a common sign with me that af is on her way, bit crampy this eve :(. I'm really unsure what to make of my symptoms. May test again on friday if no af
> 
> day 12 - did another test due to all the nausea - bfn. No more testing for me, just going to wait for af to show up and start again x
> 
> day 13 and 14 - still no af, still getting cramps and bit of blood streaked stringy cm (sorry if tmi). Mild nausea is still going on. Looks like i'm on a long cycle this month ;/......
> 
> updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> Tested this morning - BFN :(Click to expand...


----------



## mummaof3want2

MUMOF5 said:


> mummaof3want2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> my first ttc cycle so far after sterilisation reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - frequently passing urine and spot breakout
> 
> 2 dpo - as above, but with a strange tingly sensation/feeling in my lower abdomen, a bit like nervous butterflies but constant all day. Quite tired today, but prob unrelated, most likely due to not sleeping very well. Just got in bath and deffo noticed that my nipples feel tender too.
> 
> 3 dpo - disturbed sleep, qiuite lethargic (probs related to quality of sleep) feeling quite warm. Creamy yellow cm. Nipples still quite tender, but might be because of bra friction.
> 
> 4 dpo - cycle day 17 of a 26 day cycle. Had mild dull ache last night in pelvic area, and this morning when i went to toilet and wiped, red blood, kind of like the start of a period. Obviously not that as not due for another 9 days.
> 
> 5 dpo - bit more blood on wiping again today but not as much as yesterday and mild cramps again this afternoon. Nipples don't feel as tender today. Feeling quite grumpy
> 
> 6-7 dpo: More spotting/blood on wiping again, not normal. Boobs no longer tender, bit more indigestion on day 6 and mild nausea today. I know that its way early, but couldn't resist the urge, tested and bfn
> 
> day 9 - nauseous all day, no spotting today, spot breakout and feeling bit moody.
> 
> Day 10 - tested with an asda early detector pereg test bfn. Pretty sure a positive would've shown up by now, as af due friday :(. But i have still got nausea?? And i'm not sleeping well for past couple of nights which is very unusual for me..
> 
> Day 11 - still nauseous and suffering heartburn, temp still up. Small amount of stringy lightly blood streaked discharge earlier. Bit windy - a common sign with me that af is on her way, bit crampy this eve :(. I'm really unsure what to make of my symptoms. May test again on friday if no af
> 
> day 12 - did another test due to all the nausea - bfn. No more testing for me, just going to wait for af to show up and start again x
> 
> day 13 and 14 - still no af, still getting cramps and bit of blood streaked stringy cm (sorry if tmi). Mild nausea is still going on. Looks like i'm on a long cycle this month ;/......
> 
> updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> Tested this morning - BFN :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh &#128078;
> Is this your longest cycle ?
> People think after you have a few kids things just become clear but we struggle telling the signs too ...
> With my lo i knew i was pregnant. I craved kebab at 12am and woke up dh to get it. I was 10dpo and af due in 4 days i tested and got bfn next day tested again got bfn the day after bfp day of af i bled.
> My ds i knew i was pregnant 2 days before af just a hunch and i was off coffee.... tested and bfp
> My dd i had no idea. I was still a teenager with irregular cycles. Felt something was wrong as i was sooooo tired and had ovarian cysts in the past whent doctor and was told i was 3 weeks pregnant.
> This time around i o late and im due af today or tomorrow unless my body compensates the late o with extended lp...
> Im sure soon enough we will get our bfp. We have many blessings to focus on in the meantime &#128525;Click to expand...


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

1 DPO - Aches and pains. Sore boobs. Heartburn. Slight pokes in belly.

2 DPO - Sleepy. Actually took a nap. Sore boobs. Ovary pokey pains. Some congestion. I think its just allergies though.

3 DPO - Headache pings. Cramping and a lot of poking pain on my left side. It was pretty intense for a little while. Super sore boobs. The undersides are sore to the touch. Woke up in the middle of the night with nausea and the sensation that I was going to throw up. Went right back to sleep though. Sore legs. Sneezy! Later in the day, boob pain subsided almost entirely. Lots of cramping in the evening. Ouchie AF-type cramps.

4 DPO - Still pain on the left side of my belly when I am sitting at my desk. I'm tired. Boob pain is there, but minimal. More creamy CM today than I have had in the last few days. I was cranky last night. Kinda constipated. Sore throat in the afternoon. Tonight I got so hungry. I never get hungry at night anymore since changing my diet. I ate slices of bologna with mustard. So gross at night!

5 DPO - Cramping last night. Back pain this morning upon waking. Constipated (probably the bologna!). Exhausted despite a decent night's sleep. Boob pain during the night. I feel generally unwell this morning. TONS of anxiety. Little pains like pings in my abdomen. Ear ache off and on today. HORRIBLE pain in my back between my shoulders. Lower back pain here and there. Seems to come and go with the cramps. Headache. Body aches so bad I feel like I have the flu. THIRST! So much thirst! BFN at night.

6 DPO - Cervix is high and closed today. Still firm. CM is still creamy. Temp is up today. Boobs feel sore on the insides, but not to the touch. Slightly sore on the sides. Very thirsty. Mild stomach ache.

7 DPO - Cervix is REAL high and soft again. It had gotten harder, but is soft like lips this morning. Temp is back down to where it's been since O. Almost a straight line with very little fluctuation until it shot up yesterday. Last night I burped and vomited a little...out of NOWHERE. Mild back pain. Cramping has stopped. Slighly dizzy off and on. Constipated in the morning. Thirsty. CM VERY watery and clear. Almost not there at all. Terrible pain in my tummy in the evening. Felt in the area of an ovary. Like a jab.

8 DPO - Spent all day as a bridesmaid at a wedding so I ignored a lot of what was going on with my body that day. Nothing notable to report. Temp was up again.

9 DPO - Took a test with FMU and it was BFN. Felt terrible for most of the day. Cold symptoms...sore throat, cough, very phlegmy. Had some nausea in the morning and the evening. Temp was low again.

10 DPO - Temp is up again. This charting confuses me. Creamy CM, cervix is medium soft, medium high, seems pretty closed. No idea what is going on this cycle. I don't want to lose hope, but I don't have any real concrete signs. Boobs are real sore today. THIRSTY!!! I drink water like crazy, and there just never seems to be enough. Irritable. At night, cervix super low and almost engorged feeling. CM still creamy.

11 DPO: Temp down slightly. Crampy. Exhausted. Feeling out of the game this month. AF is due in a few days, and I feel like she is coming. Some soreness in my cervix. Today it's medium but firm. Tilted back and to the side. Boobs are sore. Pain in the area of my ovaries. Thirsty. Achy. Headache off and on. Real light, but it's there. Feel moody and weepy today. Depressed. Nausea in the afternoon. Headache is lingering, feeling strongest behind my nose and eyes. Cervix moved again in the afternoon. Now high and softer around the edges. Still firm in the middle.

12 DPO: BNF this morning. Cervix is now low, medium soft, and open? I don't understand how that works. CM is heavier today. Still creamy, though a bit more like egg whites today. Sure, NOW you get all egg white like! Crampy off and on. Boobs hurt like crazy. AF is probably going to come kick my tush in a day or so.

13 DPO: Temp is down. Feeling pretty normal today. Cramps this morning. Irritable and hot like AF is coming. She is due to hit tomorrow or Saturday. Boobs hurt. Cervix is low and slightly open. CM is the same as its been, white a creamy but not at all heavy. My knees are killing me...I have fibromyalgia and that is a sure sign of PMS for me. I am tapping out for this month I think! Better luck next month?

14 DPO - AF due today. But temp was back up? Nothing yet. Not even any cramps. Gums and teeth sore. Cervix medium and medium. CM white and creamy. Boobs sore as ever. Pain in my gums like I flossed too hard this morning. Maybe I did? Some mild lower back pain. Knees are really hurting today. Ok, maybe some small cramps.

15 DPO - Still no AF. No cramps. BFN.

16 DPO - The witch has arrived, two days late. Better luck next cycle!


----------



## Jamers89

Jamers89 said:


> Here's my first time getting to do this. I'm hoping it is the last (at least for awhile :haha: )
> 
> I o'ed on cd17 or cd18 of a 30 day cycle. I am now 12 dpo and waiting for AF to show tomorrow, or to stay away, which would be even better!
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing much. EWCM and sore BBs
> 2-5 dpo-sore BBs, watery/lotiony CM
> 6-7 dpo-slight nausea, watery/lotiony CM
> 8 dpo-Nausea, sore BBs, cramps on right side of uterus. Slight pulling feeling below the belly button.
> 9 dpo-Nausea, tons of watery CM, cramping (but way different than AF cramps), headache--tested with FRER, :bfn:
> 10 dpo-tons of watery CM, pulling feeling in sides and below belly button, sore BBs, very tired, headache, bloating
> 11 dpo-tons of watery CM changed to tons of very creamy yellow/white CM, headache, pulling sensations in sides and below belly button, backache, fatigue, bloating, sore BBs and sensitive nipples-tested with FRER, either squinter or a :bfn:
> 12 dpo-creamy yellow/white CM,bloating, fatigue, backache, sore BBs-tested with FRER w/ FMU, :bfn:
> 13 dpo-AF is due today, and so far hasn't shown up. BBs are sore, lots of creamy yellow/white CM, and fatigue. If AF doesn't show today, I will be testing tomorrow morning.
> 14 dpo-AF still hasn't shown. BBs are more tender than sore, less CM, still exhausted, still nauseous. :bfn: on clearblue digital
> 15 dpo-AF 2 days late. Backache, sore BBs, more CM, fatigue. AM clearblue digital, :bfn:
> 
> I'm just waiting for the witch now. This is the first cycle she's been late since I've started the metformin :(

Updated


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Hang in there girl. I was two days late this cycle too. Maybe it's the moon doing it's autumn things!


----------



## Jamers89

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> Hang in there girl. I was two days late this cycle too. Maybe it's the moon doing it's autumn things!

Maybe so. :growlmad: Stupid moon doing autumn things. :haha:

I just wish AF would get here, so I can move on and try again next cycle. We're going to give preseed a go this time around.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Us too! And I had the same thought when mine was late. Just get here so I can start the next one!


----------



## Laschai

6dpo - increased thirst, peeing more as a result
7dpo - same as above
8dpo - same as above
9dpo- very gassy, some pulling cramps on one side at a time (I think my right was a pulled muscle though so we'll just say some pulling cramps on my left side) and I was hit with very bad cramps, both sides and vagina, earlier in the day. I am farting a LOT (tmi sorry), a bit of heartburn while eating dinner
10dpo- woke up with dry mouth, thirsty, gassy (yes it's 6:50 am and I've already farted), I got hit by severe cramps around the same time as yesterday, minus 5 minutes, and they went away just as fast as yesterdays cramps. Right now I have light-moderate cramping... Just realized I had quite vivid dreams last night, 3 actually. Had some light pink/brown in my discharge, not sure if AF coming or implantation bleeding? Felt like I was going to faint around 1 PM, a few minutes later felt nauseous, a bit stuffy... a bit congested, mild headaches once in a while


----------



## Laschai

Bump


----------



## mummaof3want2

Ok so today i though thats it im testing. Im 10dpo af due yesturday because i o late i thought maybe id wait 14dpo. 
I got a slight BFP within 3 minutes and its still very faint i tried to upload it but its not working.
Im sccared its an evap. Its pinkish but see through not dark like the test line
I passed out last night at 8pm from sheer exhaustion and its been like that for a few days also im dehydrated and peeing alot im still bf lo too so my nipples are like fire 

i used a 10mg test strip nhs apporoved i dont have any more so have to wait until tomorrow
i used 3rd morning urine

Im praying its not an evap as i have never had one so i dont know what it looks like. But im very happy


----------



## mummaof3want2

Yesturday i was 11dpo.
Today is 12dpo the only test i could get was a 25mg sensitivity.
I tested last night anyway and it looked like faint positive after 10 minutes but was very faint like i had to look under the light closely. Now the one from last night is more pinkish but still very faint.
I did one just now this morning and its the same within 3 minutes (thats when it says to read it) it shows a very faint pink line that is just visable. 
I dont know if its an evap or not.


----------



## mummaof3want2

Yesturday i was 11dpo.
Today is 12dpo the only test i could get was a 25mg sensitivity.
I tested last night anyway and it looked like faint positive after 10 minutes but was very faint like i had to look under the light closely. Now the one from last night is more pinkish but still very faint.
I did one just now this morning and its the same within 3 minutes (thats when it says to read it) it shows a very faint pink line that is just visable. 
I dont know if its an evap or not.


----------



## mummaof3want2

This is my fmu 12dpo on a 25mg test...
Its not the clearest picture
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-30_06.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Mommieh25

she came last night.....uggghhhh. I really felt like this was it. But oh well. I can say it wasn't a 30 to 31 day cycle this time. I actually started on time. That made me happy. So on on to the next round!

congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## MUMOF5

mummaof3want2 said:


> This is my fmu 12dpo on a 25mg test...
> Its not the clearest picture

Congrats, deffo a positive x


----------



## mummaof3want2

Another month ... feels like yesturday i wrote here and then again feels like forever ago. I always end up leaving the site while on af and up until o.*
Then i become a searching and reading addict . Online also.

Day of o cd23 of a 31 day cycle.*
Im usually a 28 day cycle but because of bf i think my body has decided to become a 31 day cycle for the past 2 months.*
So it cpuld be 31 or 28 or anything i guess...
Day before o i had ewcm cervix high open and i felt slight tenderness when pressed my left ovary.*

O day ewcm i mean alot of it just happily exiting my body*
Pains on the left side*
End of the day severe nausia severe pains in the left abdomen stuck in bed on my right side. Fpod smelt awful and thrush flare up on my nipples. My nipples felt like fire.

1 dpo ewcm that cleared up into lotion type at end of the day. Cervix high open*
Slight tenderness on left side*

2dpo nothing really. Thrush pain on nipples calmed down but still there. Bloating slightly*
3dpo nothing much
4dpo nothing much just same kind of bloating*
5dpo diarreah feel like sweet stuff and bloating severe energy burts was cleaning and bouncing around like a mad woman
6dpo diarreah cold sweats and high closed cervix well as closed as it can be after kids.lotion type cm
7dpo cervix medium i dont think its as high as 2 days ago but maybe a little lower not ahuge change like before ovulation and ovulation. Hard long and closed.
cm is kind of stringy and off white almost yellowish.
i have had a blocked up dry kind of nose for a week.*
I think its from the ac though as i dont handle the ac too well.
8dpo woke up with a very sore throat and ate throat medicine. Blocked up dry stuffy kind of nose.
thrush on nipples flared up again and hurts when my lo feeds. Bbs no more tender then usual.
cervix feels soft for some reason kind of same position as yesturday but cant tell if its longer or shorter. Cm is stringy almost clumpy but stretches.*

I have had the odd pain in my belly the day before diarreah and days of but i think its the tap water i drank... im currently in north west africa. Even the clean water can make you sick.
Nipples still fairly tender whwn feeding must be from the thrush as my breasts feel fine.*
On 5dpo i had an energy spurt and was like energiser bunny


14dpo poas and got BFP.
since 11dpo i have aches and pains like af is coming and im still very tired.
Nipples hurt when i feed lo and shes not as interested in my milk.
Im so happy and hope for more BFP here.
I thank my creator and pray for a healthy 9 months ahead
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ashxd

mummaof3want2 said:


> Another month ... feels like yesturday i wrote here and then again feels like forever ago. I always end up leaving the site while on af and up until o.*
> Then i become a searching and reading addict . Online also.
> 
> Day of o cd23 of a 31 day cycle.*
> Im usually a 28 day cycle but because of bf i think my body has decided to become a 31 day cycle for the past 2 months.*
> So it cpuld be 31 or 28 or anything i guess...
> Day before o i had ewcm cervix high open and i felt slight tenderness when pressed my left ovary.*
> 
> O day ewcm i mean alot of it just happily exiting my body*
> Pains on the left side*
> End of the day severe nausia severe pains in the left abdomen stuck in bed on my right side. Fpod smelt awful and thrush flare up on my nipples. My nipples felt like fire.
> 
> 1 dpo ewcm that cleared up into lotion type at end of the day. Cervix high open*
> Slight tenderness on left side*
> 
> 2dpo nothing really. Thrush pain on nipples calmed down but still there. Bloating slightly*
> 3dpo nothing much
> 4dpo nothing much just same kind of bloating*
> 5dpo diarreah feel like sweet stuff and bloating severe energy burts was cleaning and bouncing around like a mad woman
> 6dpo diarreah cold sweats and high closed cervix well as closed as it can be after kids.lotion type cm
> 7dpo cervix medium i dont think its as high as 2 days ago but maybe a little lower not ahuge change like before ovulation and ovulation. Hard long and closed.
> cm is kind of stringy and off white almost yellowish.
> i have had a blocked up dry kind of nose for a week.*
> I think its from the ac though as i dont handle the ac too well.
> 8dpo woke up with a very sore throat and ate throat medicine. Blocked up dry stuffy kind of nose.
> thrush on nipples flared up again and hurts when my lo feeds. Bbs no more tender then usual.
> cervix feels soft for some reason kind of same position as yesturday but cant tell if its longer or shorter. Cm is stringy almost clumpy but stretches.*
> 
> I have had the odd pain in my belly the day before diarreah and days of but i think its the tap water i drank... im currently in north west africa. Even the clean water can make you sick.
> Nipples still fairly tender whwn feeding must be from the thrush as my breasts feel fine.*
> On 5dpo i had an energy spurt and was like energiser bunny
> 
> 
> 14dpo poas and got BFP.
> since 11dpo i have aches and pains like af is coming and im still very tired.
> Nipples hurt when i feed lo and shes not as interested in my milk.
> Im so happy and hope for more BFP here.
> I thank my creator and pray for a healthy 9 months ahead
> :cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats and GL! :)


----------



## Mommieh25

Congratulations!


----------



## stephaniexx

Ok, hi ladies! Here's mine so far.

1-6dpo - slight cramping on and off, very mild.
7dpo - major headache, brown/pink spotting only when wiping (first time I have ever had this) sore throat.
8dpo - spotting continued in the am but was gone by lunch. Mild cramping. Sore throat still here!
9dpo - cramping and sore throat still here!
10dpo - still cramping! It's very mild, I normally don't get cramping until I start bleeding, last time I had cramping from O I was pregnant :)
11 dpo - nasty gas pains and major cramps that tailed off after a horrible 20 mins or so at about 8pm.
12dpo - cramps yet again! Generally achy all over.
13 dpo (today) - absolutely shattered, mild cramping still. Hubby is optimistic!

Come on honeymoon baby haha! I feel half out, totally on the fence. I am buying tests when I go on the nursery run at 12.


----------



## ittybittyriss

Let me start off by saying this has been the most helpful thread. So very easy to skim through and easily see results of bfp or af. Lovely! :). 

Have been ttc for two years with no luck. I ovulate and hubby has normal sperm count. However, after two years it gets very discouraging. I have stopped tracking my cycles, stopped temping, and stopped tracking ovulation. I guess you could say I have given up. But this month seems so very different. I almost forgot that what I am feeling could possibly be a bun in the oven. I do not know my dpo, since as I said I have stopped tracking, but I would like some second opinions on my symptoms. 

So about two weeks ago I went to the clinic due to spotting(never ever had this in my life and it terrified me) and sharp pains in my right side. It wasn't until the nurse asked if I could be pregnant that it even crossed my mind that we had been trying. I laughed and said no, it's been two years, and that it was highly unlikely. The doctor confirmed that I had ovulated and it was "not the time to have sex". Needless to say we went at it like animals after I got home.
Since then I have been experiencing pms type cramps except very dull and pretty consistent. Then I noticed that my CM never really dried up after O. (always does) . After that I noticed my left breast was so sore on the side and underneath, almost like I got punched in the boob (imagine that) except it is only sore on one boob, the other just mildly. Cramps still there but still dull. Then I noticed I got hit pretty hard with diarrhea (tmi) extremely quickly, but also went away extremely quickly. I have vivid dreams normally, but this month they have been so wild and involving babies. (baby brain getting to me). Yesterday I woke up gagging like there was a lump in my throat and wouldn't go away. I gagged the whole way to class and then it stopped. Hubby laughed and said "pregnant" and I screamed at his like bloody murder. Poor guy has been dealing with a very temperamental lady this month. By the end of the day I was falling asleep on my desk and my professor even had to ask if I was okay. Fell asleep at 6pm when I got home. Still waking up with the same af type cramps. Would consider this normal except I never cramp until the day of af (how I pinpoint it is here before it even is) . I also get bloated and have felt nothing of the sort. Not to mention throughout this last week I have been eating about 6 meals a day. I am a college student, 6 meals a day takes a lot of time, yet somehow my not hungry yet starving body made time to do so. I am tiny and never really have a big appetite so this is strange to me. Last night was driving and felt a super sharp pain on my right side and it almost made me scream "ow!" but it only lasted a minute. Starting to feel like this is my month, however, not knowing when my cycle started and is supposed to end is killing me! I took dollar store hpt a few days ago with a negative. now just waiting on af. (or no af). Here's hoping this is finally my month! Not the best timing, however, nothing will happen until the timing is inconvenient. But I would never be disappointed!!!! After 2 long years of discouragement I would be so ecstatic. Not getting the hopes up though, less distance to fall when it fails. 

Anybody else having bleeding during O for the first time and ended up with a bfp?? Such a strange month!


----------



## stephaniexx

stephaniexx said:


> Ok, hi ladies! Here's mine so far.
> 
> 1-6dpo - slight cramping on and off, very mild.
> 7dpo - major headache, brown/pink spotting only when wiping (first time I have ever had this) sore throat.
> 8dpo - spotting continued in the am but was gone by lunch. Mild cramping. Sore throat still here!
> 9dpo - cramping and sore throat still here!
> 10dpo - still cramping! It's very mild, I normally don't get cramping until I start bleeding, last time I had cramping from O I was pregnant :)
> 11 dpo - nasty gas pains and major cramps that tailed off after a horrible 20 mins or so at about 8pm.
> 12dpo - cramps yet again! Generally achy all over.
> 13 dpo - absolutely shattered, mild cramping still. Hubby is optimistic!
> 
> Come on honeymoon baby haha! I feel half out, totally on the fence. I am buying tests when I go on the nursery run at 12.

14dpo - spotting brown (TMI, with AF I usually start full force flow with red blood so this is odd) cramps are gone. But feel like I'm out. Very tired, haven't tested as I think AF is imminent!


----------



## Luckybug

After a chemical last cycle, I was going to give up this cycle. HOWEVER! Hubs had an "accident" this cycle.

I have no idea how many DPO's I am, because I didn't use ovulation strips at all. So I'm going to guess CD 14 was O? And go from there.

DPO1-3 Nothing
DPO4- Dry eyes, heavy feeling in uterus, dizziness


----------



## shudknow

Hi, I have posted here couple of times and now I feel this cycle has to be documented because it is a weird one. 

I had a chemical pregnancy last month and lost the baby at 4w3d. I was devastated but tried to look forward to the next cycle since my doc said I can try right away. Here are my tww symptoms for this cycle (with truckloads of TMI) -

1dpo - Gas pains after breakfast. I had quite a bit of pain for about 5-10 mins and it felt like wind was trapped in my gut. The pain then went away. I actually think that this happened because of eating slightly expired cheese for breakfast (less than 24 hours after posted expiration date). Traces of sticky yellow cm every time I wipe

2-3dpo - nothing out of the ordinary. Yellow CM continues

4-5dpo - heartburn, uncomfortable feeling in the chest after having food. I never get heartburn/acid reflux and the first time I ever got it was when I was pregnant last month. So, this got me suspicious. Yellow Cm continues to be sticky like snot/boogers...sorry for the gross description

6dpo - heartburn continues. Cravings for spicy food. Stomach cramps and then loose bowels (not diarrhea) after eating spicy food for dinner. Yellow CM.

7-9dpo - No more heartburn/stomach cramps which was a relief. CM more abundant now. More than I had last month. It feels like creamy CM before ovulation, not EWCM but thick and creamy like lotion

10-11dpo - Yellow CM returns to being sticky from creamy. Tender breasts. 

12dpo - Yellow CM becomes creamy again and more abundant, landing on my undies (sorry for TMI again). tender breasts

13dpo - AF-like cramps on and off until noon. And then in the evening, along with backache similar to first day of AF but not as severe. Went to bed expecting that AF will be here any minute and I would see her first thing next morning. Yellow creamy CM everytime I wipe. Left breasts swollen and tender, right breast seems fine.

14dpo - No AF, temp stays high at 98.4. Caved in and tested and it was a stark white :bfn: So, gutted! Yellow creamy CM continues, not as abundant but there when I wipe. Mild AF-like cramps again, specifically on the right side with some cramps radiating towards right leg. Tender left breast. Both breasts very swollen in the pm 

15dpo - no cramps today. Breasts still feel tender. Not a lot of CM today but still yellow in color. CM also has very slight light brown color to it. Expecting temp to drop tomorrow to welcome AF

16dpo - AF is here right on time!

I wanted to document this since there are so many women online (like me) who search for "pregnancy chances after chemical". I am definitely not among the lucky ones who got pregnant right away after chemical but here's to show our cycles can change so much and act crazy.


----------



## MKAC2005

Hello! I have been stalking this thread for what feels like forever. I wanted to share my symptoms with you ladies! I did my first IUI this month with Clomid and Ovidrel trigger injection. 

1-5DPO - Nothing much
6DPO- Cramping similar to pms 
7DPO - More cramping, sore nipples, thirsty
8DPO - sore nipples, thirsty, craving apple juice, mild cramping
9DPO - still sore nipples, mild cramps, tired 
10-12DPO - tired, boobs alittle less sore, upset stomach
13DPO - :bfp:

I wanted to note that I really thought my period was going to start 9DPO. I also had hardly any CM after ovulation. I don't know if that's a side effect from the Clomid or not. 

 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BACK AGAIN! Let's see how we do this cycle!

I got a full on, super dark OPK on Sunday, so pretty sure today is day 0-1. 

0-1 DPO - Tender breasts, VERY SORE NIPPLES. Full feeling in my abdomen. Very strange. Thought maybe I just drank too much water last night, but it was not gone by this morning. It's like bloating, but so very contained to my tummy. Some nausea. Tired. Constipated. Craving salt like I do when AF is coming. Did I mention my nipples? WOW they hurt. Pinching real low in abdomen.

1-2 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Yup, they hurt. A lot. I am cranky. Cervix is usually high in the morning and low at night. Opening is still open. CM is creamy by mid day, and thick. Full feeling in my tummy. Bloated. Hungry. Congested this morning, but that seems to have cleared up. Tired. Just kinda want to go back to bed for a few days. It's also worth noting that my nipples seem to be at a constant state of attention! They are like pencil erasers!

2-3 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Breasts ache. Some cramping this morning. Some pinching in my belly last night. I am moody. Fighting with DH about money. Not sleeping well. Depressed. Sneezing. Runny nose.

3-4 DPO - Cervix is medium to low. CM is thick and creamy. Seems like more than usual, but that could be my imagination. Boobs are still sore, though nipples have calmed down significantly. Vivid dreams, but that is not abnormal at this point in my cycle. Not much else to speak of. Feel much calmer today. Tummy feels full today. Like I ate too much.

4-5 DPO - Woken up this morning by cramping. Not normal for me. Something is up this month. Not sure it's necessarily a bun in the oven, but something is up. Boobs are sore. Had a headache off and on this morning. Not sleeping well at all. I don't stay asleep and despite being exhausted in the morning, I am restless. Have pain in my left hip. Bloated. VERY hungry. Have an off and on full feeling in my tummy. Lots of CM at night.

5-6 DPO - Some belly pain and fullness. Boobies are sore on the sides. Hurts to hug DH. Took a test, even though I knew it was way too early anyway. BFN. Increased appetite during the day.

6-7 DPO - Sick in bed all day. Nasty cough. Very tired. Back ache. Sneezing a lot. Boobs hurt. Got very dizzy at night, and I had eaten and drank plenty of water. Thought MAYBE I saw some pink in my undies. The undies themselves are pink on the outside and white on the inside. Might have been that the CM just dried looking pink because of the fabric, but no other CM did that. Just that one spot of it. Not sure, so not counting it. Increased appetite.

7-8 DPO - Sleepy today. Boobies are very sore on the sides. Mild pressure makes them hurt. Boob pain is not out of the ordinary for me though. Upper back pain today. Cervix is medium height, medium texture, seems closed up. CM is creamy. (it never feels totally closed up, but my son was a vaginal delivery so maybe that is why). Runny nose.


----------



## MUMOF5

2nd cycle ttc after tubal reversal.

1dpo - slight bloated stomach (less than yesterday) and loose bowels

2 dpo - sore nipples, bit crampy/achey

3 dpo - sore nipples, still bit crampy/achey radiating to lower back, only mild though. Spotting when I wiped earlier, pink/red but not enough to go on panty liner. Made a gp appt as same happened at this stage last month, concerned it could be hormonal??

4 dpo - still got spotting and cramping. Sore nipples. Quite restless sleep.

5 dpo - lots of creamy discharge today, made me feel quite damp and uncomfortable, slightly coloured from the spotting. Nipples still quite sensitive. Restless nights sleep, awoke before my alarm (unheard of for me).

6-7 dpo still got creamy discharge. 
Still quite restless sleeping. Few episodes of feeling a bit light headed on day 7. Bit more spotting day 7 too. Nipples still sore but not as bad as they were. Loose bowels again this morning, and bad wind yesterday evening and this afternoon/evening -didn't eat anything that would've caused it.

8 dpo - woke up a bit stuffy with a scratchy throat, like the beginnings of a cold. Bit of a restless nights sleep again. Brown spotting on wiping. Light ache/cramp discomfort. Slightly light/fuzzy headed feeling. Loose bowels again. Fell asleep late this afternoon for about an hour, very out of character. Not sure if I'm trying to read too much into my symptoms and wanting them to positive signs.....

9 dpo -woke up feeling stuffy noses again, goes shortly after getting up. Tested with an ultra sensitive test BFN :(. I know it's still early, but was so convinced that I was in with a chance. No more testing for me until Friday. Lots of creamy cm (Unusual for me, normally quite dry at this point in cycle) and loose bowels again this morning.


----------



## mineral123

1dpo -5dpo nothing but cm
6dpo-feeling tired 
7dpo- tired irritated
8dpo- sore boobs felt them as you do and found large hard painful lump in right boob
9dpo-sore boobs lump still present am but smaller by pm was large again
10dpo-still have sore boobs not as bad but burning feeling lump still present and left boob also feeling lumpy now.feeling a bit sick and tired tested afternoon bfn
11dpo- sore boobs still present feeling tire tested afternoon bfn
12dpo- feeling a bit sick this morning boobs more tingerly than sore lump almost gone..
Dreamed that I had a bfp last night ... feeling like im out not sure when to test again dont know if I can face another bfn after 11 months of seeing them :( ....... have been very irritable and angry today and now having some light cramping thinking the witch is coming :(
13dpo- af came boooooooo sorry girls the witch got me good luck hope you all get yoyr well deserved bfp's maybe myn will be next time xxx baby dust to all xxx


----------



## TracyHopes

Ok ladies love thus thread here's my dpo journey!!
1dpo no symptoms
2dpo creamy cm
3dpo creamy cm pinching in uterus
4dpo horrible headache 
5dpo gurgling and pains in uterus even did an opk just to check, can't stop eating!! Stuffy nose, sneezing, horse throat
6dpo can't stop sneezing, feeling nautious feeling an urge to test already lol:wacko:


----------



## bamluby

After reading this thread every cycle, I decided to post my journey this cycle. 

1DPO: headache, nothing else to report
2DPO: creamy CM, IBS symptoms (uneasy tummy and lose bowels)
3DPO: creamy CM, IBS symptoms, mild cramps
4DPO: creamy CM, nothing else to report
5DPO: not as much CM (creamy), headache, mild cramps, bloating
6DPO: not as much CM (creamy), headache, mild cramps, lower back ache, bloating, felt feverish in evening (low grade fever of 100.2), went to bed early
7DPO: not as much CM (watery), lower back ache, dizziness, fuller breasts (normal in TWW), darker areolas, felt feverish in afternoon (low grade fever) went to bed early
8DPO: not as much CM (watery), IBS symptoms, mild cramps, headache, lower back ache, dizziness, fuller breasts, darker areolas
9DPO: creamy CM, pervasive lower back cramps, glob of CM in evening, very light spotting
10DPO: back ache, fatigue, irritable, tender breasts
11DPO: back ache, cramps, bloated, irritable, darker areolas, tender nipples and breasts
12DPO: creamy CM, light spotting, same symptoms as yesterday with addition of migraine
13DPO: huge temp drop, followed by AF in the evening (not surprising)


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> 2nd cycle ttc after tubal reversal.
> 
> 1dpo - slight bloated stomach (less than yesterday) and loose bowels
> 
> 2 dpo - sore nipples, bit crampy/achey
> 
> 3 dpo - sore nipples, still bit crampy/achey radiating to lower back, only mild though. Spotting when I wiped earlier, pink/red but not enough to go on panty liner. Made a gp appt as same happened at this stage last month, concerned it could be hormonal??
> 
> 4 dpo - still got spotting and cramping. Sore nipples. Quite restless sleep.
> 
> 5 dpo - lots of creamy discharge today, made me feel quite damp and uncomfortable, slightly coloured from the spotting. Nipples still quite sensitive. Restless nights sleep, awoke before my alarm (unheard of for me).
> 
> 6-7 dpo still got creamy discharge.
> Still quite restless sleeping. Few episodes of feeling a bit light headed on day 7. Bit more spotting day 7 too. Nipples still sore but not as bad as they were. Loose bowels again this morning, and bad wind yesterday evening and this afternoon/evening -didn't eat anything that would've caused it.
> 
> 8 dpo - woke up a bit stuffy with a scratchy throat, like the beginnings of a cold. Bit of a restless nights sleep again. Brown spotting on wiping. Light ache/cramp discomfort. Slightly light/fuzzy headed feeling. Loose bowels again. Fell asleep late this afternoon for about an hour, very out of character. Not sure if I'm trying to read too much into my symptoms and wanting them to positive signs.....
> 
> 9 dpo -woke up feeling stuffy noses again, goes shortly after getting up. Tested with an ultra sensitive test BFN :(. I know it's still early, but was so convinced that I was in with a chance. No more testing for me until Friday. Lots of creamy cm (Unusual for me, normally quite dry at this point in cycle) and loose bowels again this morning. This afternoon/evening feeling quite light headed/spacey and very slightly nauseous. Nipples bit sensitive too.
> 
> 10 dpo - not feeling quite so confident about my symptoms today, am very slightly nauseous and had loose bowels again this morning, but can't help feeling that I'm getting that premenstrual feeling - I get a strange feeling in my tummy a few days before and i kind of feel like that today :(. Plus my cm is nowhere near as much as it has been the last few days.

Updated x


----------



## tag74

MUMOF5 your chart looks great and symptoms look promising!!! 

FX mama!! Stay positive! I got my BFP with my last at the end of the day at 9dpo! :hugs:


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Going to join in if that's ok? :)

1dpo - Backache, ovulation pain & sore nipples while BDing *sorry tmi*
2dpo - Dizzyness in the AM and fatigue pm
3dpo - Had a nap at 3pm for 2 hours (weird) headache when i woke, mood with OH, felt cold all afternoon, few little pimples on left side of chin & light cramping.
4dpo (today) - Diarrhea AM *tmi sorry* hiccups as soon as i got out of bed (strange since i didnt eat or drink anything?) Nipples sore when waking up, backache and light cramps mid afternoon, some neck pain & a bit of heartburn/burping mid afternoon


----------



## zoeh

1 dpo- nothing

2 dpo- nothing

3 dpo- weird dreams, mild cramping, slightly bloated, tired, irritable, boobs look a bit swollen

4 dpo- weird dreams, very bloated, lots of cramping, moody, definitely swollen boobs, noticed super tender cervix during intercourse, tired

5 dpo- mild cramping, slightly nauseated (but possibly just from anxiety), still bloated, swollen boobs, irritable, feeling like this is all probably just post-ovulation/PMS :-/, constipation

6 dpo- weird, vivid dreams, dull/achy cramping, full, stretchy feeling in lower belly that could be post-O or just from large meal last night :-/, very bloated, swollen boobs... almost up a whole cup size, lethargic, stuffy nose, drainage in throat, feel almost like I'm getting the flu (really hope not)

7dpo- weird, vivid dreams, dull/achy cramping, very bloated, swollen boobs... almost up a whole cup size, stuffy nose

8dpo- weird dreams last night again, sharp cramping in middle of lower abdomen for about 30 seconds- has happened 5-10 times throughout the day at random intervals, closer together tonight. Bloated, fuzzy headed/stuffy, bloated, swollen boobs, will be SO disappointed if this ends in a BFN, because I'm feeling like this might be our month

9dpo- :bfn: :-( I know it's still so early, and it wasn't an early response test, either. I just couldn't fight the urge. Will wait it out, but I'm so tired of seeing negatives everywhere. Negative O strips, negative pregnancy tests... it seems like every test I ever take is negative... even this cycle when O was confirmed by u/s and later P4 levels, the Clearblue ovulation monitor was never positive taking it mornings and evenings! Still bloated with swollen, slightly achy boobs. More short stabbing cramps throughout the day around uterus. Desperately hoping that these 8 & 9 dpo cramps are implantation-related.

10dpo- Had a super weird, vivid dream last night, but then woke up feeling like all symptoms have disappeared except for huge boobs and a tiny bit of bloating (that could also be from emotional overindulging lately...), the only other thing I have is sharp cramping when I need to pee... like even shortly after one drink, but I think that's from a separate bladder issue. Trying not to give up hope, though! ... Well, I spoke too soon, those sharp cramps are back, more frequent and worse than ever.

11dpo- none of those sharp cramps around uterus today; think I might have an ovarian cyst on the right side, though... ugh. My boobs have also gotten super weird: swollen and very firm-feeling. They're kind of sore occasionally, but I haven't noticed any darkening areolas or veins or anything. Have heard from several people that they get something similar 2-3 days before their periods, so feeling sad. Maybe I am really out this month (also very emotional, thinking possibly PMS starting up for real :-/).

12dpo- feeling almost certain that AF is going to arrive and be horrible. Complete b*tch today. Mildly crampy, swollen and kind of sore boobs. Oh, forgot to add I did have another very vivid, strange dream last night, though.

13dpo- I need these really vivid dreams to end! They're throwing me off, because usually I only get them with higher levels of progesterone. Keep have dull cramping and running to the bathroom thinking AF has already arrived. Slightly bloated with still very swollen, firm-feeling boobs. I guess tomorrow (possibly the next, I think I o'ed on a Monday night) is judgment day? Edit: I was a complete basket case today, sometimes angry and snappish and others very sensitive to everything and crying. 

14dpo- Another weird dream last night. Woke up last night with AWFUL cramps. Went to the bathroom this morning 99% sure I would see blood. Nothing yet. Still bloated, huge boobs, nipples seem slightly more sensitive. Yesterday and today have noticed what seems like a bit of watery CM. Determined not to test until 17dpo if AF doesn't arrive (which it probably will...). ... Now panicking and thinking I might have miscalculated and O'ed 2 days later than I thought; my RE estimated from P4 and u/s that I'd o'ed 24-48 hours earlier, but I'm having an anxiety moment thinking maybe they caught it *just* after and I won't actually be "late" for another 3 days :-/. Boobs hurt like heck, sharp, stabby cramps, just wanting AF to arrive already so that I can get the crying over with this cycle and move on (still a basket case!).

And I'm out this month. Good luck to everyone and lots of BFPs!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BACK AGAIN! Let's see how we do this cycle!

I got a full on, super dark OPK on Sunday, so pretty sure today is day 0-1. 

0-1 DPO - Tender breasts, VERY SORE NIPPLES. Full feeling in my abdomen. Very strange. Thought maybe I just drank too much water last night, but it was not gone by this morning. It's like bloating, but so very contained to my tummy. Some nausea. Tired. Constipated. Craving salt like I do when AF is coming. Did I mention my nipples? WOW they hurt. Pinching real low in abdomen.

1-2 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Yup, they hurt. A lot. I am cranky. Cervix is usually high in the morning and low at night. Opening is still open. CM is creamy by mid day, and thick. Full feeling in my tummy. Bloated. Hungry. Congested this morning, but that seems to have cleared up. Tired. Just kinda want to go back to bed for a few days. It's also worth noting that my nipples seem to be at a constant state of attention! They are like pencil erasers!

2-3 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Breasts ache. Some cramping this morning. Some pinching in my belly last night. I am moody. Fighting with DH about money. Not sleeping well. Depressed. Sneezing. Runny nose.

3-4 DPO - Cervix is medium to low. CM is thick and creamy. Seems like more than usual, but that could be my imagination. Boobs are still sore, though nipples have calmed down significantly. Vivid dreams, but that is not abnormal at this point in my cycle. Not much else to speak of. Feel much calmer today. Tummy feels full today. Like I ate too much.

4-5 DPO - Woken up this morning by cramping. Not normal for me. Something is up this month. Not sure it's necessarily a bun in the oven, but something is up. Boobs are sore. Had a headache off and on this morning. Not sleeping well at all. I don't stay asleep and despite being exhausted in the morning, I am restless. Have pain in my left hip. Bloated. VERY hungry. Have an off and on full feeling in my tummy. Lots of CM at night.

5-6 DPO - Some belly pain and fullness. Boobies are sore on the sides. Hurts to hug DH. Took a test, even though I knew it was way too early anyway. BFN. Increased appetite during the day.

6-7 DPO - Sick in bed all day. Nasty cough. Very tired. Back ache. Sneezing a lot. Boobs hurt. Got very dizzy at night, and I had eaten and drank plenty of water. Thought MAYBE I saw some pink in my undies. The undies themselves are pink on the outside and white on the inside. Might have been that the CM just dried looking pink because of the fabric, but no other CM did that. Just that one spot of it. Not sure, so not counting it. Increased appetite.

7-8 DPO - Sleepy today. Boobies are very sore on the sides. Mild pressure makes them hurt. Boob pain is not out of the ordinary for me though. Upper back pain today. Cervix is medium height, medium texture, seems closed up. CM is creamy. (it never feels totally closed up, but my son was a vaginal delivery so maybe that is why). Runny nose.

8-9 DPO - SUPER SORE BOOBIES! Wow, they hurt today. Mostly down the sides. Sometimes it just throbs in one or the other! Cervix is really low today too. Thought I felt pain or ache in my cervix on the way to work. Unsure what that was all about. Not sleeping well, and tired all day. Hungrier than usual, mostly at night. Temp took a huge dip today. CM is still creamy, but a bit more watery. I have a couple pimples. Bloated. Getting that full feeling a few times a day. Sweating a LOT at night. Crampy last night. Warm, AF like cramps.

9-10 DPO - Cranky. Sore boobies. Feeling like I have an ovarian cyst again. I have had them before and I know the pain well. Hurts some days and not others, but today is a hurting day. Feel bloated as well. Hungry. Sleepy. Moody. Not much else going on. Cervix is high but hard and closed. CM is white and watery. Not much of it there. Temp came back up a bit today, back above cover line. Not a huge jump though. Cramping today, a little more intense than yesterday. Pain in my hips.

10-11 DPO - Back is bothering me this morning. Boobs are not as sore as they have been. Cramping has died down. Still constipated though. I took a Walmart cheapie test last night and got a faint BFP. I took an Equate test this morning and got another faint BFP. I don't want to get excited yet because we had the miscarriage last November, so I am scared. Cervix is medium-high and closed. CM is water and there is not much of it.


----------



## LilRu

I really have a feeling this post will be red on Wed, but what the heck, here goes:
1st cycle Clomid, 7months ttc (already ovulating, clomid is for healthier eggs)
I try not to symptom spot bc I usually have bad PMS, so its easy to find symptoms even when not ttc, but I'm desperate!!! Lastly, proud of myself for not testing early this cycle, as that has always ended in disappointment and more stress :)

2-4dpo- extremely bloated, like never before (maybe clomid related)
5-6dpo- noticeable increase in cm- ew/creamy-ish
7-8dpo- ovary and low pelvic pain, creamy cm
8dpo- really sore legs and joints (could be from weather change), sticky cm
9dpo-nauseous in am til around 1pm, vivid dreams
10dpo-woke up hungry around 3am, restless sleep, vivid dreams
11dpo- AF like cramps in evening, vivid dreams, bb's have bright blue veins and feel full (also a pms sign for me)
12dpo-AF cramps in am (think she's on her way, haven't tested), creamy cm, thought AF arrived early bc of cramps but no.

GL ladies waiting to update their status on this thread. KMFX we see lots of GREEN, real soon!!! :dust: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## annabananas

OK joining in on this! 

Been using Ovia to start tracking cycles so I can use some of that data. I got a really clear positive on an OPK on 12 November (eve) and have not tested since.

Although I have some 'symptoms', I'm also coming off some medication slowly, so I'm not sure whether these are withdrawal symptoms (the dizziness/nausea)!! For full disclose I suffer from an anxiety disorder, so I think the anxious notes are more personal than symptoms of anything (but I guess could be both!) 


1DPO - Feeling really emotional (but also happy!), fatigued and lightheaded/dizzy. Some acne.

2 DPO - Anxious, acne, bloating, diarrhea (sorry TMI)

3 DPO - Acne, dizzy/lightheaded 

4DPO - Emotional (but happy), fatigued, dizzy/lightheaded, acne

5DPO - Weepy, stressed/worried, nausea, fatigue, dizzy/lightheaded (actually went home ill in the afternoon); also may have had very light (brown) spotting (one tiny spot). Some creamy CM. 

6DPO - Nausea, really tired, dizzy/lightheaded, anxious, really bloated (couldn't wear one of my usual dresses to work) and light cramping. Some creamy & watery CM and maybe some v. light spotting. Needed to pee so much when I woke up it hurt. 

7DPO - Nausea, really tired, dizzy, bloated. Needed to pee so much when I woke up it hurt. Some creamy CM and maybe some v.light spotting (CM was a bit browny). :bfn: in evening (shocking!)

8DPO - Nausea, tired, really dizzy. Not as bloated first thing, but feeling more bloated now, with gas also. Watery CM, right ovary pain :bfn: (fmu)

9DPO - Feeling dizzy, quite tired and not able to concentrate, right ovary pain, backache in the evening :bfn: (fmu) and :bfn: in evening on digi 

10DPO - Nausea, cramping in the morning, did 2 internet cheapies with fmu, the 20ml/u was :bfn: and possible faint line on a 10ml/u, but the test was out of date so wasn't sure if it was an evap. Took a FRER around 3pm and was shocked to see a faint line... took a digi same urine and bfn. Being cautious and will test again in am.


----------



## coolbabe843

not quite sure when i o but here are my symptoms lately...
slight backache
nausea off and on..sitting on back porch and hubby crunk his truck up and the smell of diesel made me run inside nauseated 
head cold i can not get rid of...bout clears up then comes right back
clearish cm in undies 
somewhat sore boobs (sometimes i notice they are purplish veiny)
headache/sometimes dizziness


----------



## rw7y

Hi girls,
I've been lurking a while and have wanted to contribute, but I haven't been charting the past couple months. This month (along with last have been extra weird for me, so I thought I would share by date/cycle day instead of DPO). 

{CD 17/18}Oct 8/9 - EWCM 
{CD 26}Oct 17 - fatigue, sore nipples
{CD 27}Oct 18 - fatigue, sore nipples, acne
{CD 28}Oct 19 - sore nipples, acne, cramping
{CD 29}Oct 20 - sore nipples, acne, cramping
{CD 30}Oct 21 - sore nipples/chest, acne, cramping, cold sore
{CD 31}Oct 22 - sore nipples, cramping, cold sore
{CD 1?}Oct 23 - cramping, cold sore, headaches, spotting (or AF?)
{CD 12}Nov 2 - fatigue
{CD 13}Nov 3 - fatigue
{CD 14}Nov 4 - fatigue, diarrhea 
{CD 15}Nov 5 - cramping, dizziness
{CD 16}Nov 6 - cramping, dizziness, diarrhea, nausea
{CD 17}Nov 7 - cramping, sore nipples, vivid dreams
{CD 18}Nov 8 - cramping, sore nipples
{CD 19}Nov 9 - cramping, sore nipples, lower backache
{CD 20}Nov 10 - cramping, lower backache, vivid dreams
{CD 21}Nov 11 - cramping, sore nipples, lower backache, bloating, headaches
{CD 22}Nov 12 - cramping, lower backache, bloating, diarrhea, nausea
{CD 23}Nov 13 - cramping, sore nipples, bloating
{CD 24}Nov 14 - cramping, sore nipples/chest, lower backache, peeing a lot
{CD 25}Nov 15 - cramping, sore nipples, lower backache, bloating
{CD 26}Nov 16 - cramping, sore nipples, lower backache, bloating, cold sore, fatigue
{CD 27}Nov 17 - cramping, sore nipples, nausea, cold sore, headaches, fatigue
{CD 28}Nov 18 - cramping, sore nipples/chest, diarrhea, nausea, cold sore, headaches, fatigue
{CD 29}Nov 19 - cramping, sore nipples, diarrhea, nausea, cold sore, fatigue
{CD 30}Nov 20 - cramping, sore nipples, diarrhea, extreme nausea, cold sore [went to the hospital the night before and was told that I have a severe bacterial infection in my digestive system]
{CD 31}Nov 21 - :bfn: cramping, sore nipples, nausea, cold sore, acne [have started 2 antibiotics]


----------



## melissa850

I'm going to jump in on this thread as well! FX'd for some more BFPs!
This is our 4th cycle ttc. Started taking 1000mg/day Vitex from CD 2 to O this month.
AF due on 11/22/14 :af:

*CD 12 (O Day!)*: Tender Breasts, Ovulation Pain, Gassy, Upset Stomach, Fluttering In Uterus
*1 DPO* - Present: Tender BBs, tender underarm
*4 DPO*: Large amount of creamy CM in panties and after BM, Tender Breasts, Tender Underarm, Start of a Sore Throat
*6 DPO*: Increased Sex Drive, Fatigue, Headache, Emotional, Cold-like Symptoms, Sore Throat
*7 DPO*: Creamy CM, Fatigue, Headache, Constipation, Tender Underarm, Cold-like Symptoms, Sore Throat
*8 DPO*: 1:00am left ovary: sharp pinching pains while at work. (4 times in > one minute.) Tender Breasts, Fatigue, Left Ovary Pain, Cold-like Symptoms, Sore Throat
*9 DPO*: :bfn: (couldn't help but POAs... way too early), Tender Breasts, Bloated, Irritability, Fatigue, Cold-like Symptoms, Constipation
*10 DPO*: Gush of Watery CM, Constipation, Sore throat and cold-like feelings have vanished
*11 DPO*: Fatigue, Backache, Emotional, Loss of appetite, Temp way down (restless nights sleep, I only had about 3 hours of sleep before I had to wake up and temp _and _was 45 minutes later than normal... Hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow :( )
*12 DPO*: Exhausted. Got home in the morning after working all night and decided that if my temp popped back up when I woke up I would test... Woke up to alarm, exhausted, temped and to my surprise my temp was back up again. I got up to POAS, and I have to admit I wasn't feeling completely optimistic about this cycle being the one to produce our 2 pinks lines but... to mine (and DH's, who's still very much in shock!) :bfp:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

BACK AGAIN! Let's see how we do this cycle!

I got a full on, super dark OPK on Sunday, so pretty sure today is day 0-1. 

0-1 DPO - Tender breasts, VERY SORE NIPPLES. Full feeling in my abdomen. Very strange. Thought maybe I just drank too much water last night, but it was not gone by this morning. It's like bloating, but so very contained to my tummy. Some nausea. Tired. Constipated. Craving salt like I do when AF is coming. Did I mention my nipples? WOW they hurt. Pinching real low in abdomen.

1-2 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Yup, they hurt. A lot. I am cranky. Cervix is usually high in the morning and low at night. Opening is still open. CM is creamy by mid day, and thick. Full feeling in my tummy. Bloated. Hungry. Congested this morning, but that seems to have cleared up. Tired. Just kinda want to go back to bed for a few days. It's also worth noting that my nipples seem to be at a constant state of attention! They are like pencil erasers!

2-3 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Breasts ache. Some cramping this morning. Some pinching in my belly last night. I am moody. Fighting with DH about money. Not sleeping well. Depressed. Sneezing. Runny nose.

3-4 DPO - Cervix is medium to low. CM is thick and creamy. Seems like more than usual, but that could be my imagination. Boobs are still sore, though nipples have calmed down significantly. Vivid dreams, but that is not abnormal at this point in my cycle. Not much else to speak of. Feel much calmer today. Tummy feels full today. Like I ate too much.

4-5 DPO - Woken up this morning by cramping. Not normal for me. Something is up this month. Not sure it's necessarily a bun in the oven, but something is up. Boobs are sore. Had a headache off and on this morning. Not sleeping well at all. I don't stay asleep and despite being exhausted in the morning, I am restless. Have pain in my left hip. Bloated. VERY hungry. Have an off and on full feeling in my tummy. Lots of CM at night.

5-6 DPO - Some belly pain and fullness. Boobies are sore on the sides. Hurts to hug DH. Took a test, even though I knew it was way too early anyway. BFN. Increased appetite during the day.

6-7 DPO - Sick in bed all day. Nasty cough. Very tired. Back ache. Sneezing a lot. Boobs hurt. Got very dizzy at night, and I had eaten and drank plenty of water. Thought MAYBE I saw some pink in my undies. The undies themselves are pink on the outside and white on the inside. Might have been that the CM just dried looking pink because of the fabric, but no other CM did that. Just that one spot of it. Not sure, so not counting it. Increased appetite.

7-8 DPO - Sleepy today. Boobies are very sore on the sides. Mild pressure makes them hurt. Boob pain is not out of the ordinary for me though. Upper back pain today. Cervix is medium height, medium texture, seems closed up. CM is creamy. (it never feels totally closed up, but my son was a vaginal delivery so maybe that is why). Runny nose.

8-9 DPO - SUPER SORE BOOBIES! Wow, they hurt today. Mostly down the sides. Sometimes it just throbs in one or the other! Cervix is really low today too. Thought I felt pain or ache in my cervix on the way to work. Unsure what that was all about. Not sleeping well, and tired all day. Hungrier than usual, mostly at night. Temp took a huge dip today. CM is still creamy, but a bit more watery. I have a couple pimples. Bloated. Getting that full feeling a few times a day. Sweating a LOT at night. Crampy last night. Warm, AF like cramps.

9-10 DPO - Cranky. Sore boobies. Feeling like I have an ovarian cyst again. I have had them before and I know the pain well. Hurts some days and not others, but today is a hurting day. Feel bloated as well. Hungry. Sleepy. Moody. Not much else going on. Cervix is high but hard and closed. CM is white and watery. Not much of it there. Temp came back up a bit today, back above cover line. Not a huge jump though. Cramping today, a little more intense than yesterday. Pain in my hips.

10-11 DPO - Back is bothering me this morning. Boobs are not as sore as they have been. Cramping has died down. Still constipated though. I took a Walmart cheapie test last night and got a faint BFP. I took an Equate test this morning and got another faint BFP. I don't want to get excited yet because we had the miscarriage last November, so I am scared. Cervix is medium-high and closed. CM is water and there is not much of it. Not turning this green until I see my doctor and he tells me it's a sticky. Constipated.

11-12 DPO - Well, this morning I threw up. Mostly I gagged and choked out bile. I had to clean a wad of hair out of the shower, which I do often (I have long brown hair...it just happens) and it never bothers me. Today, it made me gag, cough, and throw up. Temp is up a little higher today. Cervix is firm, but feels small. (if that makes sense) Closed. CM is very wet but there is not much of it. Boobs hurt to the touch and sometimes just throb or ache. I have cramps off and on. Small ones. Warm ones. Dh and I talk to my belly and ask our bean to please stick. Seems silly, but it feels right. Taking another test tomorrow morning. Seeing my doctor next Saturday. Still constipated. Not bad, but it takes forever to go.


----------



## tag74

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> BACK AGAIN! Let's see how we do this cycle!
> 
> I got a full on, super dark OPK on Sunday, so pretty sure today is day 0-1.
> 
> 0-1 DPO - Tender breasts, VERY SORE NIPPLES. Full feeling in my abdomen. Very strange. Thought maybe I just drank too much water last night, but it was not gone by this morning. It's like bloating, but so very contained to my tummy. Some nausea. Tired. Constipated. Craving salt like I do when AF is coming. Did I mention my nipples? WOW they hurt. Pinching real low in abdomen.
> 
> 1-2 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Yup, they hurt. A lot. I am cranky. Cervix is usually high in the morning and low at night. Opening is still open. CM is creamy by mid day, and thick. Full feeling in my tummy. Bloated. Hungry. Congested this morning, but that seems to have cleared up. Tired. Just kinda want to go back to bed for a few days. It's also worth noting that my nipples seem to be at a constant state of attention! They are like pencil erasers!
> 
> 2-3 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Breasts ache. Some cramping this morning. Some pinching in my belly last night. I am moody. Fighting with DH about money. Not sleeping well. Depressed. Sneezing. Runny nose.
> 
> 3-4 DPO - Cervix is medium to low. CM is thick and creamy. Seems like more than usual, but that could be my imagination. Boobs are still sore, though nipples have calmed down significantly. Vivid dreams, but that is not abnormal at this point in my cycle. Not much else to speak of. Feel much calmer today. Tummy feels full today. Like I ate too much.
> 
> 4-5 DPO - Woken up this morning by cramping. Not normal for me. Something is up this month. Not sure it's necessarily a bun in the oven, but something is up. Boobs are sore. Had a headache off and on this morning. Not sleeping well at all. I don't stay asleep and despite being exhausted in the morning, I am restless. Have pain in my left hip. Bloated. VERY hungry. Have an off and on full feeling in my tummy. Lots of CM at night.
> 
> 5-6 DPO - Some belly pain and fullness. Boobies are sore on the sides. Hurts to hug DH. Took a test, even though I knew it was way too early anyway. BFN. Increased appetite during the day.
> 
> 6-7 DPO - Sick in bed all day. Nasty cough. Very tired. Back ache. Sneezing a lot. Boobs hurt. Got very dizzy at night, and I had eaten and drank plenty of water. Thought MAYBE I saw some pink in my undies. The undies themselves are pink on the outside and white on the inside. Might have been that the CM just dried looking pink because of the fabric, but no other CM did that. Just that one spot of it. Not sure, so not counting it. Increased appetite.
> 
> 7-8 DPO - Sleepy today. Boobies are very sore on the sides. Mild pressure makes them hurt. Boob pain is not out of the ordinary for me though. Upper back pain today. Cervix is medium height, medium texture, seems closed up. CM is creamy. (it never feels totally closed up, but my son was a vaginal delivery so maybe that is why). Runny nose.
> 
> 8-9 DPO - SUPER SORE BOOBIES! Wow, they hurt today. Mostly down the sides. Sometimes it just throbs in one or the other! Cervix is really low today too. Thought I felt pain or ache in my cervix on the way to work. Unsure what that was all about. Not sleeping well, and tired all day. Hungrier than usual, mostly at night. Temp took a huge dip today. CM is still creamy, but a bit more watery. I have a couple pimples. Bloated. Getting that full feeling a few times a day. Sweating a LOT at night. Crampy last night. Warm, AF like cramps.
> 
> 9-10 DPO - Cranky. Sore boobies. Feeling like I have an ovarian cyst again. I have had them before and I know the pain well. Hurts some days and not others, but today is a hurting day. Feel bloated as well. Hungry. Sleepy. Moody. Not much else going on. Cervix is high but hard and closed. CM is white and watery. Not much of it there. Temp came back up a bit today, back above cover line. Not a huge jump though. Cramping today, a little more intense than yesterday. Pain in my hips.
> 
> 10-11 DPO - Back is bothering me this morning. Boobs are not as sore as they have been. Cramping has died down. Still constipated though. I took a Walmart cheapie test last night and got a faint BFP. I took an Equate test this morning and got another faint BFP. I don't want to get excited yet because we had the miscarriage last November, so I am scared. Cervix is medium-high and closed. CM is water and there is not much of it. Not turning this green until I see my doctor and he tells me it's a sticky.

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is so exciting!!! I am praying this is your sticky!!!

I'm excited to hear about your CM too because mine also turned to water and has waned a bit.

Here's to a lot of BFPs this month!!! Please keep us posted!! You need to start a pregnancy journal so we can stalk!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

tag74 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> BACK AGAIN! Let's see how we do this cycle!
> 
> I got a full on, super dark OPK on Sunday, so pretty sure today is day 0-1.
> 
> 0-1 DPO - Tender breasts, VERY SORE NIPPLES. Full feeling in my abdomen. Very strange. Thought maybe I just drank too much water last night, but it was not gone by this morning. It's like bloating, but so very contained to my tummy. Some nausea. Tired. Constipated. Craving salt like I do when AF is coming. Did I mention my nipples? WOW they hurt. Pinching real low in abdomen.
> 
> 1-2 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Yup, they hurt. A lot. I am cranky. Cervix is usually high in the morning and low at night. Opening is still open. CM is creamy by mid day, and thick. Full feeling in my tummy. Bloated. Hungry. Congested this morning, but that seems to have cleared up. Tired. Just kinda want to go back to bed for a few days. It's also worth noting that my nipples seem to be at a constant state of attention! They are like pencil erasers!
> 
> 2-3 DPO - Nipples still hurt. Breasts ache. Some cramping this morning. Some pinching in my belly last night. I am moody. Fighting with DH about money. Not sleeping well. Depressed. Sneezing. Runny nose.
> 
> 3-4 DPO - Cervix is medium to low. CM is thick and creamy. Seems like more than usual, but that could be my imagination. Boobs are still sore, though nipples have calmed down significantly. Vivid dreams, but that is not abnormal at this point in my cycle. Not much else to speak of. Feel much calmer today. Tummy feels full today. Like I ate too much.
> 
> 4-5 DPO - Woken up this morning by cramping. Not normal for me. Something is up this month. Not sure it's necessarily a bun in the oven, but something is up. Boobs are sore. Had a headache off and on this morning. Not sleeping well at all. I don't stay asleep and despite being exhausted in the morning, I am restless. Have pain in my left hip. Bloated. VERY hungry. Have an off and on full feeling in my tummy. Lots of CM at night.
> 
> 5-6 DPO - Some belly pain and fullness. Boobies are sore on the sides. Hurts to hug DH. Took a test, even though I knew it was way too early anyway. BFN. Increased appetite during the day.
> 
> 6-7 DPO - Sick in bed all day. Nasty cough. Very tired. Back ache. Sneezing a lot. Boobs hurt. Got very dizzy at night, and I had eaten and drank plenty of water. Thought MAYBE I saw some pink in my undies. The undies themselves are pink on the outside and white on the inside. Might have been that the CM just dried looking pink because of the fabric, but no other CM did that. Just that one spot of it. Not sure, so not counting it. Increased appetite.
> 
> 7-8 DPO - Sleepy today. Boobies are very sore on the sides. Mild pressure makes them hurt. Boob pain is not out of the ordinary for me though. Upper back pain today. Cervix is medium height, medium texture, seems closed up. CM is creamy. (it never feels totally closed up, but my son was a vaginal delivery so maybe that is why). Runny nose.
> 
> 8-9 DPO - SUPER SORE BOOBIES! Wow, they hurt today. Mostly down the sides. Sometimes it just throbs in one or the other! Cervix is really low today too. Thought I felt pain or ache in my cervix on the way to work. Unsure what that was all about. Not sleeping well, and tired all day. Hungrier than usual, mostly at night. Temp took a huge dip today. CM is still creamy, but a bit more watery. I have a couple pimples. Bloated. Getting that full feeling a few times a day. Sweating a LOT at night. Crampy last night. Warm, AF like cramps.
> 
> 9-10 DPO - Cranky. Sore boobies. Feeling like I have an ovarian cyst again. I have had them before and I know the pain well. Hurts some days and not others, but today is a hurting day. Feel bloated as well. Hungry. Sleepy. Moody. Not much else going on. Cervix is high but hard and closed. CM is white and watery. Not much of it there. Temp came back up a bit today, back above cover line. Not a huge jump though. Cramping today, a little more intense than yesterday. Pain in my hips.
> 
> 10-11 DPO - Back is bothering me this morning. Boobs are not as sore as they have been. Cramping has died down. Still constipated though. I took a Walmart cheapie test last night and got a faint BFP. I took an Equate test this morning and got another faint BFP. I don't want to get excited yet because we had the miscarriage last November, so I am scared. Cervix is medium-high and closed. CM is water and there is not much of it. Not turning this green until I see my doctor and he tells me it's a sticky.
> 
> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!! I am praying this is your sticky!!!
> 
> I'm excited to hear about your CM too because mine also turned to water and has waned a bit.
> 
> Here's to a lot of BFPs this month!!! Please keep us posted!! You need to start a pregnancy journal so we can stalk!Click to expand...

I LOVED your reply! Thank you so much! I am so terrified to be excited so I am just not going to be until I know for sure. We are testing again Saturday morning so the levels have some time to build and give us a darker line.

I never had the watery CM towards the end before, so maybe that is a good sign?

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

tag74 said:


> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!! I am praying this is your sticky!!!
> 
> I'm excited to hear about your CM too because mine also turned to water and has waned a bit.
> 
> Here's to a lot of BFPs this month!!! Please keep us posted!! You need to start a pregnancy journal so we can stalk!
> 
> Hey...you got a nice dip on your chart!Click to expand...


----------



## tag74

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> tag74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoobsMcGee22 said:
> 
> 
> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is so exciting!!! I am praying this is your sticky!!!
> 
> I'm excited to hear about your CM too because mine also turned to water and has waned a bit.
> 
> Here's to a lot of BFPs this month!!! Please keep us posted!! You need to start a pregnancy journal so we can stalk!
> 
> Hey...you got a nice dip on your chart!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right? I'm praying that's my implantation dip!!! I can't wait to see your test on Saturday!
> 
> Stay super positive!! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I am trying! I want this bean to STICK!!! Stay in there, bean! STAY IN THERE!!!


----------



## melissa850

melissa850 said:


> I'm going to jump in on this thread as well! FX'd for some more BFPs!
> This is our 4th cycle ttc. Started taking 1000mg/day Vitex from CD 2 to O this month.
> AF due on 11/22/14 :af:
> 
> *CD 12 (O Day!)*: Tender Breasts, Ovulation Pain, Gassy, Upset Stomach, Fluttering In Uterus
> *1 DPO* - Present: Tender BBs, tender underarm
> *4 DPO*: Large amount of creamy CM in panties and after BM, Tender Breasts, Tender Underarm, Start of a Sore Throat
> *6 DPO*: Increased Sex Drive, Fatigue, Headache, Emotional, Cold-like Symptoms, Sore Throat
> *7 DPO*: Creamy CM, Fatigue, Headache, Constipation, Tender Underarm, Cold-like Symptoms, Sore Throat
> *8 DPO*: 1:00am left ovary: sharp pinching pains while at work. (4 times in > one minute.) Tender Breasts, Fatigue, Left Ovary Pain, Cold-like Symptoms, Sore Throat
> *9 DPO*: :bfn: (couldn't help but POAs... way too early), Tender Breasts, Bloated, Irritability, Fatigue, Cold-like Symptoms, Constipation
> *10 DPO*: Gush of Watery CM, Constipation, Sore throat and cold-like feelings have vanished
> *11 DPO*: Fatigue, Backache, Emotional, Loss of appetite, Temp way down (restless nights sleep, I only had about 3 hours of sleep before I had to wake up and temp _and _was 45 minutes later than normal... Hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow :( )
> *12 DPO*: Exhausted. Got home in the morning after working all night and decided that if my temp popped back up when I woke up I would test... Woke up to alarm, exhausted, temped and to my surprise my temp was back up again. I got up to POAS, and I have to admit I wasn't feeling completely optimistic about this cycle being the one to produce our 2 pinks lines but... to mine (and DH's, who's still very much in shock!) I looked down at a :bfp: test.

Updated!! :bfp: I'm still floored!

The rest of the day I've felt a couple of stretchy aches in my lower tummy and some nausea. When I get hungry I also get nauseous along with it and don't have much of an appetite. I also feel like I could sleep through the winter and still wake up tired... Drained. But so, SO happy!

Good luck to everyone waiting to test, and good luck to those moving on to December!

https://i62.tinypic.com/2hnb9yp.jpg


----------



## rw7y

melissa850
Congratulations! 
:hugs::hugs2:


----------



## RedRose19

Congratulations! 

Ff has changed what day I ovulated once or twice but approx 3/4 dpo! 

1-2 dpo loads of thick creamy cm
2-3 dpo tender boobs and cramps
3-4 dpo again tender boobs, more tired than usual, and weird taste in my mouth


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Congrats melissa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tag74

Congrats Melissa!!! I am so thankful for your and Boobsmcgee's watery CM since I have that this time but didn't the last. FX!


----------



## annabananas

Congratulations!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Yay boobsmcgee22 and Melissa &#128515;, here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you both &#127864; xx


----------



## alexsmummy

Ok so im 22 years old, DH is 26. We have a soon to be 3 year son called Alexander...

I had my nexplanon implant removed 2 months ago. Not sure when I o'd but here goes..
First day period 31/10/14. Stopped 6/11/14.
Dtd every other day.. 
I think I worked out that I'm 6dpo.
Ok so 4dpo - pink after wiping on loo, rumbly tummy even tho im never hungry like that. Cramps.
5 & 6dpo - cramps all day, frequent urination, urge for a bm but cant go currently. With the hungry feeling I feel sorta sick. Pain in right side hip. Gassy (keep burping) and no energy...

Will update tomorrow  strange really cause I had no symptoms at all with my son. Lol 

Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

Forgot to add 5-6dpo - increased sex drive.. and stomach feels like fizzy bubbles rising to surface and popping? Thats gas isn't it? Lol xx


----------



## melissa850

Thanks all!

Good luck, tag74!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ovulation 11/18/14
DTD 11/14, 16, 17

1DPO- Sore throat, tired, stuffy head, headache
2DPO-headache, Left & Ride Side pinches 
3DPO- Headache, Bloated, light cramps, tired
4DPO-Tender Breasts
5DPO-Nothing except I already feel like I'm out this month
6DPO - Headache
7DPO - Cramps, woke up in middle of the night with buzzing behind belly button, now cramps
8DPO- Cramps, lower back pain, sore throat, runny nose, light brown spotting in PM - BFN
9DPO- spotting stopped, cramps, sore boobs, cold
10DPO- no spotting, cramps, sore boobs, cold
11DPO- light brown spotting in PM, cramps, sore boobs
12DPO-light brown spotting, light cramps - BFN - Pretty sure I'm out
13DPO-brown spotting, light cramps, sore boobs - BFN - pink spotting in PM


----------



## shradha

Hi.....I am 1dpo....feel thirsty....bloated...pricks here and there..tired...frustrated...
Hope- all the best


----------



## shradha

Melissa congratulations..


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo- Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!


----------



## boolove2013

Hello, want to add mine to this thread as I found the previous posts very helpful!

DH and I just got married recently, he just turned 31 and I am turning 32 next month! We have just started TTC and it's cycle 1.

CD: 24/28
LH surge: faint line Day 16, hard line Day 17 (test during a.m.), faint line again day 18
Guessing O day is day 18/19
BD late night on day 18, wanted to BD again on day 19 but wasn't feeling well :/
1dpo: mild cramps in abdomen, transparent CM
2dpo: fatigue, good appetite, started to get a sore throat! still lots of transparent CM, twinges below belly button every now and then, nipples not overly sensitive, bigger boobs, VERY gassy and bloated, got up to pee in the middle of the night
3dpo: same as above but sore throat got worst + some coughing, staying home in bed, middle of the night urination
4dpo: went to work but throat still a bit sore, fatigue, wanted to take afternoon nap, slight cramps, gassy, middle of the night urination
5dpo: sore throat came back, bloated, fatigue, middle of the night urination
6dpo: sore throat, bloating, fatigue, middle of the night urination
7dpo: same as above, dull pain in abdomen and lower back

I've been taking folic acid, EPA/DHA and a raw pre-natal vitamin for three months, also do moderate exercise 2-3 times a week. 

Read quite a few BFP stories of getting sorethroats during TWW!

I will probably start testing 10dpo! Fingers crossed


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Ff has changed what day I ovulated once or twice but approx 3/4 dpo!
> 
> 1-2 dpo loads of thick creamy cm
> 2-3 dpo tender boobs and cramps
> 3-4 dpo again tender boobs, more tired than usual, and weird taste in my mouth

Nothing really between cd 4 to 6 apart from headaches
today 7 dpo I woke up feeling crampy, temp dip and I felt wet, kind of like when you wake and af is here, went to the bathroom just loads of creamy cm! :shrug:
I also feel so bloated too


----------



## annabananas

annabananas said:


> OK joining in on this!
> 
> Been using Ovia to start tracking cycles so I can use some of that data. I got a really clear positive on an OPK on 12 November (eve) and have not tested since.
> 
> Although I have some 'symptoms', I'm also coming off some medication slowly, so I'm not sure whether these are withdrawal symptoms (the dizziness/nausea)!! For full disclose I suffer from an anxiety disorder, so I think the anxious notes are more personal than symptoms of anything (but I guess could be both!)
> 
> 
> 1DPO - Feeling really emotional (but also happy!), fatigued and lightheaded/dizzy. Some acne.
> 
> 2 DPO - Anxious, acne, bloating, diarrhea (sorry TMI)
> 
> 3 DPO - Acne, dizzy/lightheaded
> 
> 4DPO - Emotional (but happy), fatigued, dizzy/lightheaded, acne
> 
> 5DPO - Weepy, stressed/worried, nausea, fatigue, dizzy/lightheaded (actually went home ill in the afternoon); also may have had very light (brown) spotting (one tiny spot). Some creamy CM.
> 
> 6DPO - Nausea, really tired, dizzy/lightheaded, anxious, really bloated (couldn't wear one of my usual dresses to work) and light cramping. Some creamy & watery CM and maybe some v. light spotting. Needed to pee so much when I woke up it hurt.
> 
> 7DPO - Nausea, really tired, dizzy, bloated. Needed to pee so much when I woke up it hurt. Some creamy CM and maybe some v.light spotting (CM was a bit browny). :bfn: in evening (shocking!)
> 
> 8DPO - Nausea, tired, really dizzy. Not as bloated first thing, but feeling more bloated now, with gas also. Watery CM, right ovary pain :bfn: (fmu)
> 
> 9DPO - Feeling dizzy, quite tired and not able to concentrate, right ovary pain, backache in the evening :bfn: (fmu) and :bfn: in evening on digi
> 
> 10DPO - Nausea, cramping in the morning, did 2 internet cheapies with fmu, the 20ml/u was :bfn: and possible faint line on a 10ml/u, but the test was out of date so wasn't sure if it was an evap. Took a FRER around 3pm and was shocked to see a faint line :bfp:... took a digi same urine and :bfn: Being cautious and will test again in am.
> 
> 11DPO - Nausea, really tired, BBs hurting and some mild cramping. Same colour line on FRER (fmu) :bfp:
> 
> 12DPO - Cried at Band Aid in the car on the way to work (WTF?!) Line a little darker on FRER today (fmu) :bfp:

I'm in shock! And freaking out a tiny bit! :wacko: What have we done?!?! :haha:


----------



## Luckyeleven

Congrats anabananas!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

Congrats Anabananas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tag74

Congrats!!! That's awesome. I've had two very very very faint BFPs or shadows with FMU on 9 and 10 dpo but now nothing&#8230;hoping they aren't evaps and that I'm building levels. Testing Wednesday&#8230;hoping this is a lucky thread!


----------



## YikesBaby

Hi ladies!! 

May I join you?? We were NTNP, but based on my cycles, I am guessing I am 4DPO and I had what I think is implantation spotting (and I never have spotting before).

1DPO - Craving sugar like crazy!
2DPO - No appetite, except for sweets.
3DPO - No appetite.
4DPO - Craving sugar like crazy! Very bloated.

I hope this is it! :)


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo- Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!


----------



## boolove2013

Hello, want to add mine to this thread as I found the previous posts very helpful!

DH and I just got married recently, he just turned 31 and I am turning 32 next month! We have just started TTC and it's cycle 1.

CD: 25/28
LH surge: faint line Day 16, hard line Day 17 (test during a.m.), faint line again day 18
Guessing O day is day 18/19
BD late night on day 18, wanted to BD again on day 19 but wasn't feeling well :/
1dpo: mild cramps in abdomen, transparent CM
2dpo: fatigue, good appetite, started to get a sore throat! still lots of transparent CM, twinges below belly button every now and then, nipples not overly sensitive, bigger boobs, VERY gassy and bloated, got up to pee in the middle of the night
3dpo: same as above but sore throat got worst + some coughing, staying home in bed, middle of the night urination
4dpo: went to work but throat still a bit sore, fatigue, wanted to take afternoon nap, slight cramps, gassy, middle of the night urination
5dpo: sore throat came back, bloated, fatigue, middle of the night urination
6dpo: sore throat, bloating, fatigue, middle of the night urination
7dpo: same as above, dull pain in abdomen and lower back
8dpo: tested :bfn: same as above, sore boobs when touch them, light diarrhea 
[To be cont'd...]

I've been taking folic acid, EPA/DHA and a raw pre-natal vitamin for three months, also do moderate exercise 2-3 times a week. 

Read quite a few BFP stories of getting sorethroats during TWW!

I will probably start testing 10dpo! Fingers crossed[/QUOTE]


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Ff has changed what day I ovulated once or twice but approx 3/4 dpo!
> 
> 1-2 dpo loads of thick creamy cm
> 2-3 dpo tender boobs and cramps
> 3-4 dpo again tender boobs, more tired than usual, and weird taste in my mouth
> 
> Nothing really between cd 4 to 6 apart from headaches
> today 7 dpo I woke up feeling crampy, temp dip and I felt wet, kind of like when you wake and af is here, went to the bathroom just loads of creamy cm! :shrug:
> I also feel so bloated tooClick to expand...

I just want to add last night I had bad groin pain and cramps.

Today 8pod ive af like cramps, loads of creamy cm, a stuffy nose and a swollen sore throat!


----------



## zoeh

zoeh said:


> 1 dpo- nothing
> 
> 2 dpo- nothing
> 
> 3 dpo- weird dreams, mild cramping, slightly bloated, tired, irritable, boobs look a bit swollen
> 
> 4 dpo- weird dreams, very bloated, lots of cramping, moody, definitely swollen boobs, noticed super tender cervix during intercourse, tired
> 
> 5 dpo- mild cramping, slightly nauseated (but possibly just from anxiety), still bloated, swollen boobs, irritable, feeling like this is all probably just post-ovulation/PMS :-/, constipation
> 
> 6 dpo- weird, vivid dreams, dull/achy cramping, full, stretchy feeling in lower belly that could be post-O or just from large meal last night :-/, very bloated, swollen boobs... almost up a whole cup size, lethargic, stuffy nose, drainage in throat, feel almost like I'm getting the flu (really hope not)
> 
> 7dpo- weird, vivid dreams, dull/achy cramping, very bloated, swollen boobs... almost up a whole cup size, stuffy nose
> 
> 8dpo- weird dreams last night again, sharp cramping in middle of lower abdomen for about 30 seconds- has happened 5-10 times throughout the day at random intervals, closer together tonight. Bloated, fuzzy headed/stuffy, bloated, swollen boobs, will be SO disappointed if this ends in a BFN, because I'm feeling like this might be our month
> 
> 9dpo- :bfn: :-( I know it's still so early, and it wasn't an early response test, either. I just couldn't fight the urge. Will wait it out, but I'm so tired of seeing negatives everywhere. Negative O strips, negative pregnancy tests... it seems like every test I ever take is negative... even this cycle when O was confirmed by u/s and later P4 levels, the Clearblue ovulation monitor was never positive taking it mornings and evenings! Still bloated with swollen, slightly achy boobs. More short stabbing cramps throughout the day around uterus. Desperately hoping that these 8 & 9 dpo cramps are implantation-related.
> 
> 10dpo- Had a super weird, vivid dream last night, but then woke up feeling like all symptoms have disappeared except for huge boobs and a tiny bit of bloating (that could also be from emotional overindulging lately...), the only other thing I have is sharp cramping when I need to pee... like even shortly after one drink, but I think that's from a separate bladder issue. Trying not to give up hope, though! ... Well, I spoke too soon, those sharp cramps are back, more frequent and worse than ever.
> 
> 11dpo- none of those sharp cramps around uterus today; think I might have an ovarian cyst on the right side, though... ugh. My boobs have also gotten super weird: swollen and very firm-feeling. They're kind of sore occasionally, but I haven't noticed any darkening areolas or veins or anything. Have heard from several people that they get something similar 2-3 days before their periods, so feeling sad. Maybe I am really out this month (also very emotional, thinking possibly PMS starting up for real :-/).
> 
> 12dpo- feeling almost certain that AF is going to arrive and be horrible. Complete b*tch today. Mildly crampy, swollen and kind of sore boobs. Oh, forgot to add I did have another very vivid, strange dream last night, though.
> 
> 13dpo- I need these really vivid dreams to end! They're throwing me off, because usually I only get them with higher levels of progesterone. Keep have dull cramping and running to the bathroom thinking AF has already arrived. Slightly bloated with still very swollen, firm-feeling boobs. I guess tomorrow (possibly the next, I think I o'ed on a Monday night) is judgment day? Edit: I was a complete basket case today, sometimes angry and snappish and others very sensitive to everything and crying.
> 
> 14dpo- Another weird dream last night. Woke up last night with AWFUL cramps. Went to the bathroom this morning 99% sure I would see blood. Nothing yet. Still bloated, huge boobs, nipples seem slightly more sensitive. Yesterday and today have noticed what seems like a bit of watery CM. Determined not to test until 17dpo if AF doesn't arrive (which it probably will...). Boobs hurt like heck, sharp, stabby cramps, just wanting AF to arrive already so that I can get the crying over with this cycle and move on (still a basket case!).
> 
> 15dpo- all symptoms from yesterday continuing, except for once I didn't have a weird dream, boobs are a bit less sore, and I'm a bit more nauseated (but I think that's from anxiety). For the past 3 nights all symptoms have gotten MUCH worse at night, especially the cramping. I keep thinking AF has started already. It's driving me nuts! No blood/spotting yet... pretty much expecting AF to arrive with a sudden vengeance today :-/



Updated! I'm now panicking and thinking I might have miscalculated and O'ed a day later than I thought; my RE estimated from P4 and collapsing follies/lining on u/s that I'd o'ed 24-48 hours earlier, but I'm having an anxiety moment thinking maybe they caught it *just* after and I won't actually be "late" for another day. Otherwise, at what is theoretically 15dpo today if I have been counting correctly. Still determined not to test until another 2 days have passed, though.


Welp, AF hit me hard today :-(. BFPs to all the lovely ladies who aren't out yet!


----------



## acrossthepond

Well I've stalked this thread for far too long now so I decided to chip in myself. Here we go!:

Not sure exactly when O occurred since I'm not temping right now (my one year old still wakes up too much for that to mean much of anything) so this is a bit of an educated guess based on CM and cramping/mood etc. Oh and we're on our first cycle of trying for No 2!

2-3 DPO: irritable, stressed, creamy CM, oh soooo tired

4 DPO: fatigued, can hardly stand to get up and start the day, so irritable - wanting to pick fights with the hubby lol, tearful too randomly, awful skin breakout, ravenous! Ate 2 lunches! :/

5 DPO: still so tired, bad skin persists, crazy stressed/overwhelmed (my one year old's intense cry brought me to tears too!), very constipated *have been for a few days actually now that I think about it, watery CM - almost like a gush that make me think that AF had come way early (TMI sorry), AF like cramping low down at the front (weird since I never never get these until like an hour before she shows up!?)

6 DPO: bit more cramping and high stress feeling, very tired still, appetite coming and going a lot, dizzy easily which is odd

7 DPO: Watery CM, dizzy and cramping still, tired

8 DPO: boobs hurting a bit and feeling tender and looking veiny but I'm still weaning my little one so that may account for that, dizzy still, very achy all over

9 DPO: had a major dizzy spell today out and about with shakiness and nausea (reminded me of when I was pregnant last time and had hypoglycemia), ate and it helped a bit, only had this in pregnancy though before, aching a lot today, sleepy, cried while packing an operation christmas child box at the photos of little ones getting their gifts (I'm usually soft but not that soft!)

10 DPO: tired again, more mild AF style cramps, more aching, irritable again, a little sick on and off

11 DPO: slept like the dead! didn't get up once not even to pee which I don't think I've managed to do since, like, ever! still felt tired the next morning, mild cramping again, reallllly veiny boobs despite being at a time my body should be used to not nursing although might still be a weaning thing... cried at a christmas carol (blurgh lol)

12DPO: BFP in am on first response!

Think I might test with FMU on a dollar store test in the morning for a kick! Still unsure as to when exactly O happened so not sure if I missed it and am just under the weather rather than anything more exciting but hey, we'll see! :thumbup:


----------



## acrossthepond

acrossthepond said:


> Well I've stalked this thread for far too long now so I decided to chip in myself. Here we go!:
> 
> Not sure exactly when O occurred since I'm not temping right now (my one year old still wakes up too much for that to mean much of anything) so this is a bit of an educated guess based on CM and cramping/mood etc. Oh and we're on our first cycle of trying for No 2!
> 
> 2-3 DPO: irritable, stressed, creamy CM, oh soooo tired
> 
> 4 DPO: fatigued, can hardly stand to get up and start the day, so irritable - wanting to pick fights with the hubby lol, tearful too randomly, awful skin breakout, ravenous! Ate 2 lunches! :/
> 
> 5 DPO: still so tired, bad skin persists, crazy stressed/overwhelmed (my one year old's intense cry brought me to tears too!), very constipated *have been for a few days actually now that I think about it, watery CM - almost like a gush that make me think that AF had come way early (TMI sorry), AF like cramping low down at the front (weird since I never never get these until like an hour before she shows up!?)
> 
> 6 DPO: bit more cramping and high stress feeling, very tired still, appetite coming and going a lot, dizzy easily which is odd
> 
> 7 DPO: Watery CM, dizzy and cramping still, tired
> 
> 8 DPO: boobs hurting a bit and feeling tender and looking veiny but I'm still weaning my little one so that may account for that, dizzy still, very achy all over
> 
> 9 DPO: had a major dizzy spell today out and about with shakiness and nausea (reminded me of when I was pregnant last time and had hypoglycemia), ate and it helped a bit, only had this in pregnancy though before, aching a lot today, sleepy, cried while packing an operation christmas child box at the photos of little ones getting their gifts (I'm usually soft but not that soft!)
> 
> 10 DPO: tired again, more mild AF style cramps, more aching, irritable again, a little sick on and off
> 
> 11 DPO: slept like the dead! didn't get up once not even to pee which I don't think I've managed to do since, like, ever! still felt tired the next morning, mild cramping again, reallllly veiny boobs despite being at a time my body should be used to not nursing although might still be a weaning thing... cried at a christmas carol (blurgh lol)
> 
> Think I might test with FMU on a dollar store test in the morning for a kick! Still unsure as to when exactly O happened so not sure if I missed it and am just under the weather rather than anything more exciting but hey, we'll see! :thumbup:

Totally buckled and took a Dollar Store test after a 30 min or so hold this evening like a maniac and of course got a whopping great :bfn: what a waste of a test lol. Waiting got the better of me I think :blush:


----------



## acrossthepond

acrossthepond said:


> acrossthepond said:
> 
> 
> Well I've stalked this thread for far too long now so I decided to chip in myself. Here we go!:
> 
> Not sure exactly when O occurred since I'm not temping right now (my one year old still wakes up too much for that to mean much of anything) so this is a bit of an educated guess based on CM and cramping/mood etc. Oh and we're on our first cycle of trying for No 2!
> 
> 2-3 DPO: irritable, stressed, creamy CM, oh soooo tired
> 
> 4 DPO: fatigued, can hardly stand to get up and start the day, so irritable - wanting to pick fights with the hubby lol, tearful too randomly, awful skin breakout, ravenous! Ate 2 lunches! :/
> 
> 5 DPO: still so tired, bad skin persists, crazy stressed/overwhelmed (my one year old's intense cry brought me to tears too!), very constipated *have been for a few days actually now that I think about it, watery CM - almost like a gush that make me think that AF had come way early (TMI sorry), AF like cramping low down at the front (weird since I never never get these until like an hour before she shows up!?)
> 
> 6 DPO: bit more cramping and high stress feeling, very tired still, appetite coming and going a lot, dizzy easily which is odd
> 
> 7 DPO: Watery CM, dizzy and cramping still, tired
> 
> 8 DPO: boobs hurting a bit and feeling tender and looking veiny but I'm still weaning my little one so that may account for that, dizzy still, very achy all over
> 
> 9 DPO: had a major dizzy spell today out and about with shakiness and nausea (reminded me of when I was pregnant last time and had hypoglycemia), ate and it helped a bit, only had this in pregnancy though before, aching a lot today, sleepy, cried while packing an operation christmas child box at the photos of little ones getting their gifts (I'm usually soft but not that soft!)
> 
> 10 DPO: tired again, more mild AF style cramps, more aching, irritable again, a little sick on and off
> 
> 11 DPO: slept like the dead! didn't get up once not even to pee which I don't think I've managed to do since, like, ever! still felt tired the next morning, mild cramping again, reallllly veiny boobs despite being at a time my body should be used to not nursing although might still be a weaning thing... cried at a christmas carol (blurgh lol)
> 
> Think I might test with FMU on a dollar store test in the morning for a kick! Still unsure as to when exactly O happened so not sure if I missed it and am just under the weather rather than anything more exciting but hey, we'll see! :thumbup:
> 
> Totally buckled and took a Dollar Store test after a 30 min or so hold this evening like a maniac and of course got a whopping great :bfn: what a waste of a test lol. Waiting got the better of me I think :blush:Click to expand...

Eek, erm, well... went back into the bathroom about an hour later where I had left the test sitting on the side all forgotten about and there was definitely two lines, albeit one fainter than the other... If this is a :bfp: I'm going to fall down in shock. Fact.


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo- Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo- Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!


----------



## acrossthepond

acrossthepond said:


> acrossthepond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acrossthepond said:
> 
> 
> Well I've stalked this thread for far too long now so I decided to chip in myself. Here we go!:
> 
> Not sure exactly when O occurred since I'm not temping right now (my one year old still wakes up too much for that to mean much of anything) so this is a bit of an educated guess based on CM and cramping/mood etc. Oh and we're on our first cycle of trying for No 2!
> 
> 2-3 DPO: irritable, stressed, creamy CM, oh soooo tired
> 
> 4 DPO: fatigued, can hardly stand to get up and start the day, so irritable - wanting to pick fights with the hubby lol, tearful too randomly, awful skin breakout, ravenous! Ate 2 lunches! :/
> 
> 5 DPO: still so tired, bad skin persists, crazy stressed/overwhelmed (my one year old's intense cry brought me to tears too!), very constipated *have been for a few days actually now that I think about it, watery CM - almost like a gush that make me think that AF had come way early (TMI sorry), AF like cramping low down at the front (weird since I never never get these until like an hour before she shows up!?)
> 
> 6 DPO: bit more cramping and high stress feeling, very tired still, appetite coming and going a lot, dizzy easily which is odd
> 
> 7 DPO: Watery CM, dizzy and cramping still, tired
> 
> 8 DPO: boobs hurting a bit and feeling tender and looking veiny but I'm still weaning my little one so that may account for that, dizzy still, very achy all over
> 
> 9 DPO: had a major dizzy spell today out and about with shakiness and nausea (reminded me of when I was pregnant last time and had hypoglycemia), ate and it helped a bit, only had this in pregnancy though before, aching a lot today, sleepy, cried while packing an operation christmas child box at the photos of little ones getting their gifts (I'm usually soft but not that soft!)
> 
> 10 DPO: tired again, more mild AF style cramps, more aching, irritable again, a little sick on and off
> 
> 11 DPO: slept like the dead! didn't get up once not even to pee which I don't think I've managed to do since, like, ever! still felt tired the next morning, mild cramping again, reallllly veiny boobs despite being at a time my body should be used to not nursing although might still be a weaning thing... cried at a christmas carol (blurgh lol)
> 
> Think I might test with FMU on a dollar store test in the morning for a kick! Still unsure as to when exactly O happened so not sure if I missed it and am just under the weather rather than anything more exciting but hey, we'll see! :thumbup:
> 
> Totally buckled and took a Dollar Store test after a 30 min or so hold this evening like a maniac and of course got a whopping great :bfn: what a waste of a test lol. Waiting got the better of me I think :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Eek, erm, well... went back into the bathroom about an hour later where I had left the test sitting on the side all forgotten about and there was definitely two lines, albeit one fainter than the other... If this is a :bfp: I'm going to fall down in shock. Fact.Click to expand...

Update: Tested this morning again with a 6 hour hold and a First Response and got a :bfp: within 2 minutes!!! Excited to go green! Love and baby dust to all you beautiful ladies!!!!


----------



## coolbabe843

the evil witch got me last thursday (A WEEK EARLY), it was light pink for 2 days then went on to be real heavy with clots, and i should be done bleeding today but when i went to the bathroom it was dark red and heavy still...i dont know whats going on...has anyone ever experianced this?


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Ff has changed what day I ovulated once or twice but approx 3/4 dpo!
> 
> 1-2 dpo loads of thick creamy cm
> 2-3 dpo tender boobs and cramps
> 3-4 dpo again tender boobs, more tired than usual, and weird taste in my mouth
> 
> Nothing really between cd 4 to 6 apart from headaches
> today 7 dpo I woke up feeling crampy, temp dip and I felt wet, kind of like when you wake and af is here, went to the bathroom just loads of creamy cm! :shrug:
> I also feel so bloated tooClick to expand...
> 
> I just want to add last night I had bad groin pain and cramps.
> 
> Today 8dpo ive af like cramps, loads of creamy cm, a stuffy nose and a swollen sore throat!Click to expand...

Yesterday at 9 dpo id cramps, extreme fatigue and weird bubble feelings and I was so nauseous to eat my dinner

Today 10 dpo more cramps, bit constipated, cranky, and more nausea


----------



## Hope87

Hi Ladies! Great to see so many BFPs here! 

This is my 5th cycle TTC#1, and my first cycle using Clearblue advanced digital OPK. My cycles usually last 26-27 days, and before using the OPK I was relying on calculated guesses of when I would be ovulating (combination of CM, CP and estimated fertility windows). I didn't think I was going to ovulate this month, after receiving another flashing smiley face on CD15. Later in the day, on my way home from work, I started feeling some cramping and said "what the hell" and FINALLY received a solid smile. DH and I did the deed that night and the next night.

I'm now 5dpo and one week away from AF. The thing is.... I'm not experiencing ANY PMS symptoms. Absolutely nothing! 

Like clockwork, each and every month, my breasts would start getting heavy, sore and veiny around 9 days before my period. Then my mood swings would kick-in, clumsiness, bloating and constipation. 

So far...nothing! The only "symptoms" that are noteworthy was some light brown discharge and lower back discomfort 2DPO & 3DPO. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo- Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/


----------



## shradha

Hi ladies....I am 7dpo...feel bloated...nauseous..have crampy feeling...experiencing mood swings..


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(


----------



## RDHmama

Hi! Cycle #2 TTC after BCP and praying this thread will stay green! I'm just getting the hang of CP and CM charting so take that with a grain of salt!

CD8 -OPK
CD9 -OPK
CD10 -OPK
CD11 BD, skipped OPK; heavy creamy CM, cervix high soft medium
CD12 +OPK, watery CM, cervix high soft open; backaches, body aches, fatigue
CD13/1DPO same CM and CP, cramping with a sharp pain in lower left pelvis at lunchtime (o pain?)
2DPO stretchy EW consistency but cloudy cm, cervix high soft medium, cramps
3DPO heavy creamy stretchy CM, cramps
4DPO heavy creamy stretchy cm; nausea, cravings, fatigue, cramps, diarrhea, emotional, depressed, cranky
5DPO cravings, nausea, headaches, BD
6DPO creamy cm, cervix low soft open, nausea, acne, fatigue, diarrhea
7DPO creamy cm, cervix high soft open, cravings, acne, fatigue, cold/congestion in morning
8DPO sticky cm, cervix med soft closed, gas, nausea, fatigue, congestion in morning, dizziness, cramps
9DPO watery cm, cervix med firm closed, indigestion, cravings, fatigue, nausea, congestion, cramps
10DPO heavy creamy cm, medium soft medium cervix, *first day I actually felt different... Fatigue, gas, headache, dizziness, pretty bad nausea from midday to bedtime, indigestion, diarrhea, bloated, acne, mild lower back pain
11DPO watery cm, cervix higher med closed, SEVERE fatigue (can't get enough sleep), very nauteous and dizzy... Wasn't going to test this early but after feeling like this today I just had to. Faint BFP!!!!
https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag200/cafosterrdh/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/33EE06B2-6787-487B-82FE-0F72D80640B4_zpsmkzqdpzm.jpg


----------



## mineral123

RDHmama said:


> Hi! Cycle #2 TTC after BCP and praying this thread will stay green! I'm just getting the hang of CP and CM charting so take that with a grain of salt!
> 
> CD8 -OPK
> CD9 -OPK
> CD10 -OPK
> CD11 BD, skipped OPK; heavy creamy CM, cervix high soft medium
> CD12 +OPK, watery CM, cervix high soft open; backaches, body aches, fatigue
> CD13/1DPO same CM and CP, cramping with a sharp pain in lower left pelvis at lunchtime (o pain?)
> 2DPO stretchy EW consistency but cloudy cm, cervix high soft medium, cramps
> 3DPO heavy creamy stretchy CM, cramps
> 4DPO heavy creamy stretchy cm; nausea, cravings, fatigue, cramps, diarrhea, emotional, depressed, crank
> 5DPO cravings, nausea, headaches, BD
> 6DPO creamy cm, cervix low soft open, nausea, acne, fatigue, diarrhea
> 7DPO creamy cm, cervix high soft open, cravings, acne, fatigue, cold/congestion in morning
> 8DPO sticky cm, cervix med soft closed, gas, nausea, fatigue, congestion in morning, dizziness, cramps
> 9DPO watery cm, cervix med firm closed, indigestion, cravings, fatigue, nausea, congestion, cramps
> 10DPO heavy creamy cm, medium soft medium cervix, *first day I actually felt different... Fatigue, gas, headache, dizziness, pretty bad nausea from midday to bedtime, indigestion, diarrhea, bloated, acne, mild lower back pain
> 11DPO watery cm, cervix higher med closed, SEVERE fatigue (can't get enough sleep), very nauteous and dizzy... Wasn't going to test this early but after feeling like this today I just had to. Faint BFP!!!!
> https://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag200/cafosterrdh/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/33EE06B2-6787-487B-82FE-0F72D80640B4_zpsmkzqdpzm.jpg

Congratulations :) x


----------



## mineral123

3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm 
12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.
24dpo- feeling sick very tired and mild cramps on and off still no af cerix med and hard booo
25dpo- very tired bad cramps all day lots of cm cervix has gone back high and soft if no af I will test wednesday christmas eve but not on cheapie on a digi
26dpo- starting I havnt ovulated at all :/ no af creamy cm cramps pinching pains and had a wave of sickness when stould quing to check out of shop which was weird tomorrow is test day or may leave it to early morning christmas day x

af came booo christmas day in the evening x


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :) 
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.


----------



## crazycatlady5

I think I oed nov 22, but just using an app and only second cycle off bcp so my days could be off, so bare with me please. I'm also starting this on 8 dpo so I will try to back track.

Dpo 1-2 feel normal 
Dpo 3 - cold symptoms, sinus pain, sore glands, headache
Dpo 4 - cold worsens, runny nose, extreme fatigue, can't shake headache
Dpo 5 - still have cold, extreme fatigue, headache
Dpo 6 - runny nose, tired, headache, nausea off and on 
Dpo 7 - runny nose, headache, off and on nauseau
Dpo 8 - runny nose, sensitivity to food temperatures, not craving usual snack foods, need to pee constantly, sensitive nipples, increased sex drive


----------



## shradha

Apart from feeling bloated..pricking in belly....no.other symptoms.....waiting to test..another 3 more days to test.

Finger crossed for you all ladies..:dust:


----------



## Ahughes

I'm 13 DPO today and waiting to test Dec 5th. AF is due Dec 3rd. I've been bloated on and off the past few days and I've been having more indigestion than normal and my bb's feel/look fuller. Although that could be me just symptom spotting lol. I've been having light cramping on and off for a while now too and throughout the day I'll get pains on my left side but they go away after a few minutes. Good luck to you!

:dust:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

2 DPO Vivid weird dream about vampires. Tired and achy. 

3 DPO Vivid dream about barricading my house because people were trying to kill me. I woke up to pee and continued the dream when I went back to sleep! Fluorescent yellow urine, but haven&#8217;t taken any vitamins in about 5 days. Stuffy nose. Super tired. I slept about 15 hours. Sore heavy boobs, sensitive nipples. Twingey in my lower abdomen.

4DPO Very tired, even though I slept so much yesterday. Sore heavy boobs with sensitive nipples. Very sore lower back. My whole body hurts! Stuffy nose, sinus headache. Slightly sore throat. Fluorescent yellow urine. Twingey/mild cramping in very low right abdomen.

5DPO Tender boobs. Lower back achy but not like yesterday. Terrible right shoulder pain, shooting down arm like I slept on it funny but didn&#8217;t start until the afternoon. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Emotional, cried over silly stuff. 

6DPO Tender boobs. Shoulder pain gone and my body isn&#8217;t as achy. Stuffiness and congestion gone. Bad heartburn in the afternoon like I had acidic fire burps. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Nothing painful just noticeable. 

7DPO	Tender boobs. Not as tired. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, almost like AF but it&#8217;s too soon for that. Tiny amount of pink spotting when wiped, not enough to go anywhere but on toilet paper. Was not there a couple of hours later. 

8DPO Tender boobs. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, same as yesterday. Just a constant &#8216;feeling&#8217; of that area but not painful. Mild backache. BFN. Too early, but it made me stop obsessing for a while.

9DPO Tired, slept until almost midday and was falling asleep previous night at 10pm. Tender boobs, mild cramping. Woke up with stuffy nose and bad headache. Ravenously hungry. Thanksgiving dinner later but I can&#8217;t keep from eating beforehand. BFN.

10DPO	Vivid dream that seemed to go for hours about filthy houses and some guy trying to stab me with a knife. Boobs are incredibly sore, stuffy nose, heartburn. BFN. 

11DPO	Feeling achy again. My boobs are feeling very bruised and so heavy and sore. Still getting the weird feeling in my uterus. More heartburn. Threw up slightly in my mouth. Blargh.

12DPO	Oh dear god someone take my boobs away. Still have weird feeling. Nauseous. Heartburn and mouth spew again. It&#8217;s not going well. :bfn: on FRER in morning. Very faint BFP on internet cheapie about 10pm.

13DPO	Feeling quite sick. My boobs are just not being nice. Faint BFP on IC with FMU. Faint :bfp: on FRER with FMU. Looking good!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

CaribbeanBaby said:


> 2 DPO Vivid weird dream about vampires. Tired and achy.
> 
> 3 DPO Vivid dream about barricading my house because people were trying to kill me. I woke up to pee and continued the dream when I went back to sleep! Fluorescent yellow urine, but havent taken any vitamins in about 5 days. Stuffy nose. Super tired. I slept about 15 hours. Sore heavy boobs, sensitive nipples. Twingey in my lower abdomen.
> 
> 4DPO Very tired, even though I slept so much yesterday. Sore heavy boobs with sensitive nipples. Very sore lower back. My whole body hurts! Stuffy nose, sinus headache. Slightly sore throat. Fluorescent yellow urine. Twingey/mild cramping in very low right abdomen.
> 
> 5DPO Tender boobs. Lower back achy but not like yesterday. Terrible right shoulder pain, shooting down arm like I slept on it funny but didnt start until the afternoon. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Emotional, cried over silly stuff.
> 
> 6DPO Tender boobs. Shoulder pain gone and my body isnt as achy. Stuffiness and congestion gone. Bad heartburn in the afternoon like I had acidic fire burps. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Nothing painful just noticeable.
> 
> 7DPO	Tender boobs. Not as tired. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, almost like AF but its too soon for that. Tiny amount of pink spotting when wiped, not enough to go anywhere but on toilet paper. Was not there a couple of hours later.
> 
> 8DPO Tender boobs. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, same as yesterday. Just a constant feeling of that area but not painful. Mild backache. BFN. Too early, but it made me stop obsessing for a while.
> 
> 9DPO Tired, slept until almost midday and was falling asleep previous night at 10pm. Tender boobs, mild cramping. Woke up with stuffy nose and bad headache. Ravenously hungry. Thanksgiving dinner later but I cant keep from eating beforehand. BFN.
> 
> 10DPO	Vivid dream that seemed to go for hours about filthy houses and some guy trying to stab me with a knife. Boobs are incredibly sore, stuffy nose, heartburn. BFN.
> 
> 11DPO	Feeling achy again. My boobs are feeling very bruised and so heavy and sore. Still getting the weird feeling in my uterus. More heartburn. Threw up slightly in my mouth. Blargh.
> 
> 12DPO	Oh dear god someone take my boobs away. Still have weird feeling. Nauseous. Heartburn and mouth spew again. Its not going well. :bfn: on FRER in morning. Very faint BFP on internet cheapie about 10pm.
> 
> 13DPO	Feeling quite sick. My boobs are just not being nice. Faint BFP on IC with FMU. Faint :bfp: on FRER with FMU. Looking good!!!!


Congrats!! 
I am happy that you were a part of this because I tested tonight (yeah I know, my pee isn't strong..) and it was a bfn. I am 8 dpo today. Been cramping since 4 dpo pretty much. Back aches almost daily but they usually don't last long. Today it has lasted all day! 
My boobs aren't sore but have been randomely getting sore throughout the day but when I touch them they are fine. Sooo idk.
Your post gives me hope though!


----------



## shradha

Carribean- wow...congratulations....
Babttc n ahughes all the best....:dust:

10dpo...nipples are sore...


----------



## Love4you

So I didn't have many symptoms this month so I thought for sure I was out. I tried Clear Blue Digital Advanced OPKs so I could know for sure when I ovulated. Unfortunately I got the flashing smiley face for 9 days and never got the solid smiley. So I'm basing my ovulation date on my cervix and cm.
Days 1-5 dpo No symptoms
Day 6 dpo sore breasts
Day 7 dpo sore breasts with shooting pains in the sides.
Day 8 dpo waves of dizziness (BFN on FRER)
Day 9 dpo dizziness, sore boobs, nausea, small streak of blood tinged cm
Day 10dpo BFP on FRER using FMU
Day 11 dpo cramps with brown tinged cm
Day 12 dpo (AF is due) The witch is a no show so far and another BFP on FRER
Hope I have a sticky bean in there. I'm 38 and google is full of facts about how difficult it is to conceive at my age. So don't give up older mamas, we caught the egg on cycle 2! Baby dust all around. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shary

Congrats!!


----------



## shary

Is muscle soreness ( under tummy qnd lower back) a sign? Yesterday I couldnt clean cos it really bugged me


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Love4you said:


> Hope I have a sticky bean in there. I'm 38 and google is full of facts about how difficult it is to conceive at my age. So don't give up older mamas, we caught the egg on cycle 2! Baby dust all around. :hugs:


Congratulations! I am 37 and it took us only 3 cycles to get a BFP, so there is definitely hope for us oldies :haha:


----------



## Love4you

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Love4you said:
> 
> 
> Hope I have a sticky bean in there. I'm 38 and google is full of facts about how difficult it is to conceive at my age. So don't give up older mamas, we caught the egg on cycle 2! Baby dust all around. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I am 37 and it took us only 3 cycles to get a BFP, so there is definitely hope for us oldies :haha:Click to expand...

Congratulations to you as well!! Can't believe we're starting over again!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hahaha!! Yes... what were we thinking!? The morning sickness has hit me today and it all came rushing back. Oh yes. That's right. :sick:
It's all worth it, I know :D So excited to be doing this again, and it's great my daughter is old enough to help :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

shary said:


> Is muscle soreness ( under tummy qnd lower back) a sign? Yesterday I couldnt clean cos it really bugged me

It could be implantation pain :)
It feels different for everyone so I have found it is damn near impossible to determine what it actually feels like lol


----------



## shary

BABTTC123 said:


> shary said:
> 
> 
> Is muscle soreness ( under tummy qnd lower back) a sign? Yesterday I couldnt clean cos it really bugged me
> 
> It could be implantation pain :)
> It feels different for everyone so I have found it is damn near impossible to determine what it actually feels like lolClick to expand...

Lol youre right..I really hope it is..I dont know how I can resist another 10 days to test!!!(if AF doesn't come)


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)


----------



## BABTTC123

shary said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shary said:
> 
> 
> Is muscle soreness ( under tummy qnd lower back) a sign? Yesterday I couldnt clean cos it really bugged me
> 
> It could be implantation pain :)
> It feels different for everyone so I have found it is damn near impossible to determine what it actually feels like lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol youre right..I really hope it is..I dont know how I can resist another 10 days to test!!!(if AF doesn't come)Click to expand...

Are you 4 dpo?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

shary said:


> Is muscle soreness ( under tummy qnd lower back) a sign? Yesterday I couldnt clean cos it really bugged me

It could very well be! Look at my symptoms on page 9.. I had/still have lower back pain and cramping/fullness in my lower abdomen.


----------



## shary

Today I think im 6dpo. Will chk yr carrabean baby symptoms!!


----------



## shary

Cant find them. Probably cos Im on mobile


----------



## Hope87

Well, it looks like AF is going to show soon. On Sunday (8dpo) I noticed some pink tinged CM and got pre-emptively excited. Yesterday I had more spotting (9dpo) and a slight temperature dip. Well, this morning my temperature flat and AF is due in 1-2 days. This is the end of the road for me. 

I was under immense stress this cycle (work related), so even though Clearblue OPK detected an LH surge I don't think I actually ovulated. This cycle felt funny. 

I'm hoping I OV earlier this cycle and DH and I can still make a Christmas miracle happen! Fingers crossed. 

Good luck ladies! And congrats to everyone with BFPs. :)


----------



## shary

Good luck hope87!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hope87- You aren't out yet!! 
Fx and babydust for both this cycle and the next (if this cycle doesn't work).

Shary- that is perfect timing for implantation cramps! You could be experiencing them! :) Babydust!!


----------



## shary

BABTTC123 said:


> Hope87- You aren't out yet!!
> Fx and babydust for both this cycle and the next (if this cycle doesn't work).
> 
> Shary- that is perfect timing for implantation cramps! You could be experiencing them! :) Babydust!!

*fingers crossed* Im trying not to get my hopes us!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

shary said:


> Cant find them. Probably cos Im on mobile


Here you go :) Definitely lots of back pain and mild cramping. How are you feeling now??




CaribbeanBaby said:


> 2 DPO Vivid weird dream about vampires. Tired and achy.
> 
> 3 DPO Vivid dream about barricading my house because people were trying to kill me. I woke up to pee and continued the dream when I went back to sleep! Fluorescent yellow urine, but havent taken any vitamins in about 5 days. Stuffy nose. Super tired. I slept about 15 hours. Sore heavy boobs, sensitive nipples. Twingey in my lower abdomen.
> 
> 4DPO Very tired, even though I slept so much yesterday. Sore heavy boobs with sensitive nipples. Very sore lower back. My whole body hurts! Stuffy nose, sinus headache. Slightly sore throat. Fluorescent yellow urine. Twingey/mild cramping in very low right abdomen.
> 
> 5DPO Tender boobs. Lower back achy but not like yesterday. Terrible right shoulder pain, shooting down arm like I slept on it funny but didnt start until the afternoon. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Emotional, cried over silly stuff.
> 
> 6DPO Tender boobs. Shoulder pain gone and my body isnt as achy. Stuffiness and congestion gone. Bad heartburn in the afternoon like I had acidic fire burps. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Nothing painful just noticeable.
> 
> 7DPO	Tender boobs. Not as tired. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, almost like AF but its too soon for that. Tiny amount of pink spotting when wiped, not enough to go anywhere but on toilet paper. Was not there a couple of hours later.
> 
> 8DPO Tender boobs. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, same as yesterday. Just a constant feeling of that area but not painful. Mild backache. BFN. Too early, but it made me stop obsessing for a while.
> 
> 9DPO Tired, slept until almost midday and was falling asleep previous night at 10pm. Tender boobs, mild cramping. Woke up with stuffy nose and bad headache. Ravenously hungry. Thanksgiving dinner later but I cant keep from eating beforehand. BFN.
> 
> 10DPO	Vivid dream that seemed to go for hours about filthy houses and some guy trying to stab me with a knife. Boobs are incredibly sore, stuffy nose, heartburn. BFN.
> 
> 11DPO	Feeling achy again. My boobs are feeling very bruised and so heavy and sore. Still getting the weird feeling in my uterus. More heartburn. Threw up slightly in my mouth. Blargh.
> 
> 12DPO	Oh dear god someone take my boobs away. Still have weird feeling. Nauseous. Heartburn and mouth spew again. Its not going well. :bfn: on FRER in morning. Very faint BFP on internet cheapie about 10pm.
> 
> 13DPO	Feeling quite sick. My boobs are just not being nice. Faint BFP on IC with FMU. Faint :bfp: on FRER with FMU. Looking good!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)

9 dpo - Mild cramping, slight nausea, aversion towards pepermint flavor and apple fritter. The smell of my perfume was overwhelming and made me nauseas, thankfully it was on my coat so I took it off!
Mouth watery- drooled while talking a few times. Back ache off and on. Bad heart burn! Nose was a little runny, mild cough once in a while. Peeing more often even though I haven't changed the amount I drink..

Now to sleep and try not to test in the morning! ×_×


----------



## shary

CaribbeanBaby said:


> shary said:
> 
> 
> Cant find them. Probably cos Im on mobile
> 
> 
> Here you go :) Definitely lots of back pain and mild cramping. How are you feeling now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 2 DPO Vivid weird dream about vampires. Tired and achy.
> 
> 3 DPO Vivid dream about barricading my house because people were trying to kill me. I woke up to pee and continued the dream when I went back to sleep! Fluorescent yellow urine, but havent taken any vitamins in about 5 days. Stuffy nose. Super tired. I slept about 15 hours. Sore heavy boobs, sensitive nipples. Twingey in my lower abdomen.
> 
> 4DPO Very tired, even though I slept so much yesterday. Sore heavy boobs with sensitive nipples. Very sore lower back. My whole body hurts! Stuffy nose, sinus headache. Slightly sore throat. Fluorescent yellow urine. Twingey/mild cramping in very low right abdomen.
> 
> 5DPO Tender boobs. Lower back achy but not like yesterday. Terrible right shoulder pain, shooting down arm like I slept on it funny but didnt start until the afternoon. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Emotional, cried over silly stuff.
> 
> 6DPO Tender boobs. Shoulder pain gone and my body isnt as achy. Stuffiness and congestion gone. Bad heartburn in the afternoon like I had acidic fire burps. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Nothing painful just noticeable.
> 
> 7DPO	Tender boobs. Not as tired. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, almost like AF but its too soon for that. Tiny amount of pink spotting when wiped, not enough to go anywhere but on toilet paper. Was not there a couple of hours later.
> 
> 8DPO Tender boobs. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, same as yesterday. Just a constant feeling of that area but not painful. Mild backache. BFN. Too early, but it made me stop obsessing for a while.
> 
> 9DPO Tired, slept until almost midday and was falling asleep previous night at 10pm. Tender boobs, mild cramping. Woke up with stuffy nose and bad headache. Ravenously hungry. Thanksgiving dinner later but I cant keep from eating beforehand. BFN.
> 
> 10DPO	Vivid dream that seemed to go for hours about filthy houses and some guy trying to stab me with a knife. Boobs are incredibly sore, stuffy nose, heartburn. BFN.
> 
> 11DPO	Feeling achy again. My boobs are feeling very bruised and so heavy and sore. Still getting the weird feeling in my uterus. More heartburn. Threw up slightly in my mouth. Blargh.
> 
> 12DPO	Oh dear god someone take my boobs away. Still have weird feeling. Nauseous. Heartburn and mouth spew again. Its not going well. :bfn: on FRER in morning. Very faint BFP on internet cheapie about 10pm.
> 
> 13DPO	Feeling quite sick. My boobs are just not being nice. Faint BFP on IC with FMU. Faint :bfp: on FRER with FMU. Looking good!!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...

aaaa thank you for taking the time and show me! :))

I do have some of your symptoms; this week i noticed florescent yellow urine and been taking folic acid only. however they did not cause this cos i have been taking them for 3 months now. however i read that it could be that im dehydrated. I will drink alot of water and see if it changes.

the pain i had under my belly is gone now however i still feel an uncomfortable feeling esp if i bend.. like a sore muscle. 

I have congestion too - stuffy nose and sometime a bit of a sore throat but i doubt it has been effected cos of preg.

Till now no sore breasts or spotting, lol i keep on touching my breasts to see if i hurt and asked my husband if they grew hahaha im desperate to get some symptoms lol. The only thing that is making think that maybe i am preg is that sore muscle only!... however will be buying a test and try it this weekend cos i don't think i can wait till Friday of next week. Should i buy a specific preg test? dont want to spend alot of money cos probably i will buy alot haha

I am a bit emotional too, last Sunday had a fight with my husband and i cried my eyes out! he told me..are you preg?!!?you took it so serious! loolll i replied.. AAA LEAVE ME ALONE! lol

edit:
btw... im having period pains and pimples :( and i feel so bloated so i think AF is coming.


----------



## mineral123

shary said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shary said:
> 
> 
> Cant find them. Probably cos Im on mobile
> 
> 
> Here you go :) Definitely lots of back pain and mild cramping. How are you feeling now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 2 DPO Vivid weird dream about vampires. Tired and achy.
> 
> 3 DPO Vivid dream about barricading my house because people were trying to kill me. I woke up to pee and continued the dream when I went back to sleep! Fluorescent yellow urine, but havent taken any vitamins in about 5 days. Stuffy nose. Super tired. I slept about 15 hours. Sore heavy boobs, sensitive nipples. Twingey in my lower abdomen.
> 
> 4DPO Very tired, even though I slept so much yesterday. Sore heavy boobs with sensitive nipples. Very sore lower back. My whole body hurts! Stuffy nose, sinus headache. Slightly sore throat. Fluorescent yellow urine. Twingey/mild cramping in very low right abdomen.
> 
> 5DPO Tender boobs. Lower back achy but not like yesterday. Terrible right shoulder pain, shooting down arm like I slept on it funny but didnt start until the afternoon. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Emotional, cried over silly stuff.
> 
> 6DPO Tender boobs. Shoulder pain gone and my body isnt as achy. Stuffiness and congestion gone. Bad heartburn in the afternoon like I had acidic fire burps. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Nothing painful just noticeable.
> 
> 7DPO	Tender boobs. Not as tired. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, almost like AF but its too soon for that. Tiny amount of pink spotting when wiped, not enough to go anywhere but on toilet paper. Was not there a couple of hours later.
> 
> 8DPO Tender boobs. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, same as yesterday. Just a constant feeling of that area but not painful. Mild backache. BFN. Too early, but it made me stop obsessing for a while.
> 
> 9DPO Tired, slept until almost midday and was falling asleep previous night at 10pm. Tender boobs, mild cramping. Woke up with stuffy nose and bad headache. Ravenously hungry. Thanksgiving dinner later but I cant keep from eating beforehand. BFN.
> 
> 10DPO	Vivid dream that seemed to go for hours about filthy houses and some guy trying to stab me with a knife. Boobs are incredibly sore, stuffy nose, heartburn. BFN.
> 
> 11DPO	Feeling achy again. My boobs are feeling very bruised and so heavy and sore. Still getting the weird feeling in my uterus. More heartburn. Threw up slightly in my mouth. Blargh.
> 
> 12DPO	Oh dear god someone take my boobs away. Still have weird feeling. Nauseous. Heartburn and mouth spew again. Its not going well. :bfn: on FRER in morning. Very faint BFP on internet cheapie about 10pm.
> 
> 13DPO	Feeling quite sick. My boobs are just not being nice. Faint BFP on IC with FMU. Faint :bfp: on FRER with FMU. Looking good!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaa thank you for taking the time and show me! :))
> 
> I do have some of your symptoms; this week i noticed florescent yellow urine and been taking folic acid only. however they did not cause this cos i have been taking them for 3 months now. however i read that it could be that im dehydrated. I will drink alot of water and see if it changes.
> 
> the pain i had under my belly is gone now however i still feel an uncomfortable feeling esp if i bend.. like a sore muscle.
> 
> I have congestion too - stuffy nose and sometime a bit of a sore throat but i doubt it has been effected cos of preg.
> 
> Till now no sore breasts or spotting, lol i keep on touching my breasts to see if i hurt and asked my husband if they grew hahaha im desperate to get some symptoms lol. The only thing that is making think that maybe i am preg is that sore muscle only!... however will be buying a test and try it this weekend cos i don't think i can wait till Friday of next week. Should i buy a specific preg test? dont want to spend alot of money cos probably i will buy alot haha
> 
> I am a bit emotional too, last Sunday had a fight with my husband and i cried my eyes out! he told me..are you preg?!!?you took it so serious! loolll i replied.. AAA LEAVE ME ALONE! lol
> 
> edit:
> btw... im having period pains and pimples :( and i feel so bloated so i think AF is coming.Click to expand...

Hope its not af hun babydust to you xx


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning

Is anyone else hoping for a positive soon to surprise hubbys at chistmas ? X


----------



## shary

mineral123 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 
> Is anyone else hoping for a positive soon to surprise hubbys at chistmas ? XClick to expand...

Meeee haha. Will u test while he is near u? Or u ll do it alone and if (hopefully!!!!!) Is bfp you make a surprise?

Edit;

Decided to test tomorrow! ! Too curious to wait


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

shary said:


> however will be buying a test and try it this weekend cos i don't think i can wait till Friday of next week. Should i buy a specific preg test? dont want to spend alot of money cos probably i will buy alot haha

I just bought internet cheapies and then when I saw a line on those, I got a FRER. Some people say IC's are a waste and not to be trusted, and others say that they are more sensitive than the FRER's. I would have to agree with the latter - they are more sensitive. I got a BFP on the IC's before I got a BFP on the FRER, and the price difference was 88 cents compared to about $8!!


----------



## shary

Will chk them out cos wher I leave are are a.bit.expensive too. Esp if one is tesing before being certain


----------



## Luckyeleven

No symptoms at all. :bfp: today.


----------



## shary

Luckyeleven said:


> No symptoms at all. :bfp: today.

Congrats!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Luckyeleven said:


> No symptoms at all. :bfp: today.

Congrats xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Luckyeleven said:


> No symptoms at all. :bfp: today.

Congrats!!! How many dpo are you?? and was it a faint line or a pretty obvious one? what brand of test did you use??


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)

9 dpo - Mild cramping, slight nausea, aversion towards pepermint flavor and apple fritter. The smell of my perfume was overwhelming and made me nauseas, thankfully it was on my coat so I took it off!
Mouth watery- drooled while talking a few times. Back ache off and on. Bad heart burn! Nose was a little runny, mild cough once in a while. Peeing more often even though I haven't changed the amount I drink..

Now to sleep and try not to test in the morning! ×_×

10 dpo - Excess energy. Increased appetite. Mild heart burn. SHARP cramping on left side uterus. Rosey cheaks all day. Forgot to temp in morning D:
That's mainly it.

Onward to yet another day...


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

You're so much stronger than I was!! I was itching to test at 7 DPO and every day after!


----------



## shary

CaribbeanBaby said:


> You're so much stronger than I was!! I was itching to test at 7 DPO and every day after!

after how many days did it tests positive? AF is due on the 10dec and this morning i tested negative. Could there still be a chance?


----------



## shary

*bump* :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I got my first very faint BFP on the evening of 12 DPO. I am 16 DPO now and it's still not very very dark. It's much darker than 4 days ago though.


----------



## shary

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I got my first very faint BFP on the evening of 12 DPO. I am 16 DPO now and it's still not very very dark. It's much darker than 4 days ago though.


So maybeeeeeee there is still hope cos i tested 8 dpo


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yup.. I got a BFN on the morning of 12 DPO! I got my BFP about 10pm the same day.. some women don't get one until 14 or 15 DPO! Just keep crossing your fingers :)


----------



## shary

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Yup.. I got a BFN on the morning of 12 DPO! I got my BFP about 10pm the same day.. some women don't get one until 14 or 15 DPO! Just keep crossing your fingers :)

Wooww hormones really change in a day!! Thx you gave me hope lol xx


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)

9 dpo - Mild cramping, slight nausea, aversion towards pepermint flavor and apple fritter. The smell of my perfume was overwhelming and made me nauseas, thankfully it was on my coat so I took it off!
Mouth watery- drooled while talking a few times. Back ache off and on. Bad heart burn! Nose was a little runny, mild cough once in a while. Peeing more often even though I haven't changed the amount I drink..

Now to sleep and try not to test in the morning! ×_×

10 dpo - Excess energy. Increased appetite. Mild heart burn. SHARP cramping on left side uterus. Rosey cheaks all day. Forgot to temp in morning D:
That's mainly it.

Onward to yet another day...

11 dpo - Cramping pretty bad all day. In the morning had SHARP and painful cramps that went away pretty fast. The pooch under my belly and above my crotch felt like it was bruised or something.. It was only on the right side for some reason. Back is still aching. Jittery feeling. Head ache. Decreased appetite-- felt like throwing up! Exhausted!!!!

onward once more!


----------



## shary

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I got my first very faint BFP on the evening of 12 DPO. I am 16 DPO now and it's still not very very dark. It's much darker than 4 days ago though.

just a curiosity.. did you still get period pains?


----------



## MUMOF5

Ok so into cycle #3

Ovulated super early this month according to ff and my cm, on cd 9. 

Not really any symptoms for first few days, but on 5dpo (cd14) I had quite a big temp drop, way below cover line, and for past two days I have had a lot of creamy cm (not really normal for me, my cm at this stage of my cycle is normally either non existent or very sparse and thick paste), plus on 2-3 dpo for the last couple of cycles I had spotting /light bleeding that lasted for a few days. Haven't had that so far this cycle. My temps may be a bit unreliable though due to my current work pattern, but this month seems quite different than previous months. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## mineral123

shary said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 
> Is anyone else hoping for a positive soon to surprise hubbys at chistmas ? XClick to expand...
> 
> Meeee haha. Will u test while he is near u? Or u ll do it alone and if (hopefully!!!!!) Is bfp you make a surprise?
> 
> Edit;
> 
> Decided to test tomorrow! ! Too curious to waitClick to expand...

What dpo are you and yes im going to do secret testing lol want to surprise him of bfp I really hope so :) 

Let me know outcome fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

shary said:


> just a curiosity.. did you still get period pains?


Not as bad as that, more like a mild version of cramping. And a feeling of fullness in the uterus. Hard to explain! But I did get mild cramping for like 10 days before my BFP.


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)

Just had some sharp pains that lasted about a minute in my uterus anyone else get this cant quite explain the feeling .
Have had some weird achy pains in uterus only way I can describe it is like feeling like a pulled muscle when moving to sit up or lay down with some gooey cm (tmi).


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Maybe they are implantation pains? It would be the right timing, you never know!


----------



## mineral123

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Maybe they are implantation pains? It would be the right timing, you never know!

Maybe im really confused now just been to the loo and had lots of gooey clear cm did a quick cervix check and its high and soft really soft, now starting to think ive mucked up my ovulation date ? Im cycle day 23 can I ov that late my cycles normally range between 28-34 days, now confused on when I should be testing.


----------



## shary

girls a question. my last period started 13.11.14..i think i ovulated 26.11.14.. am i in 9dpo? my period is due 10.12.14. i tested on yesterday (4th dec) and got BFN.


----------



## mineral123

shary said:


> girls a question. my last period started 13.11.14..i think i ovulated 26.11.14.. am i in 9dpo? my period is due 10.12.14. i tested on yesterday (4th dec) and got BFN.


If you ov'd the 26th then yes it would make you 9dpo today could be to early to test tjeres still hope :)


----------



## mineral123

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Maybe they are implantation pains? It would be the right timing, you never know!

Maybe im really confused now just been to the loo and had lots of gooey clear cm did a quick cervix check and its high and soft really soft, now starting to think ive mucked up my ovulation date ? Im cycle day 23 can I ov that late my cycles normally range between 28-34 days, now confused on when I should be testing.


----------



## shary

mineral123 said:


> shary said:
> 
> 
> girls a question. my last period started 13.11.14..i think i ovulated 26.11.14.. am i in 9dpo? my period is due 10.12.14. i tested on yesterday (4th dec) and got BFN.
> 
> 
> If you ov'd the 26th then yes it would make you 9dpo today could be to early to test tjeres still hope :)Click to expand...

Hope so ;) today im very dizzy and nauseated hope is not a bug and that is a symptom


----------



## Koukla

mineral123 said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Maybe they are implantation pains? It would be the right timing, you never know!
> 
> Maybe im really confused now just been to the loo and had lots of gooey clear cm did a quick cervix check and its high and soft really soft, now starting to think ive mucked up my ovulation date ? Im cycle day 23 can I ov that late my cycles normally range between 28-34 days, now confused on when I should be testing.Click to expand...

Same here... I'm on cycle day 22, I should have ovulated on Nov. 28th. My cycles range from 24-28 days, so 26 on average- which means AF is due between Dec. 9 and Dec. 12. Is it possible to ovulate this late? I've been having some symptoms for 4 or 5 days which could be either ovulation or early pregnancy symptoms... cramping, sore breasts/nipples, headaches, bloating. My cervix is high and soft, and there's been a good amount of creamy/watery CM. I'm not sure if I should test Sunday or wait to see if I miss AF.


----------



## mineral123

Koukla said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Maybe they are implantation pains? It would be the right timing, you never know!
> 
> Maybe im really confused now just been to the loo and had lots of gooey clear cm did a quick cervix check and its high and soft really soft, now starting to think ive mucked up my ovulation date ? Im cycle day 23 can I ov that late my cycles normally range between 28-34 days, now confused on when I should be testing.Click to expand...
> 
> Same here... I'm on cycle day 22, I should have ovulated on Nov. 28th. My cycles range from 24-28 days, so 26 on average- which means AF is due between Dec. 9 and Dec. 12. Is it possible to ovulate this late? I've been having some symptoms for 4 or 5 days which could be either ovulation or early pregnancy symptoms... cramping, sore breasts/nipples, headaches, bloating. My cervix is high and soft, and there's been a good amount of creamy/watery CM. I'm not sure if I should test Sunday or wait to see if I miss AF.Click to expand...


I think I might do an intetnet cheapie tomorrow and if neg wait a week if af dosnt show and test again . Good luck fingers crossed we didnt ov late.


----------



## mineral123

shary said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shary said:
> 
> 
> girls a question. my last period started 13.11.14..i think i ovulated 26.11.14.. am i in 9dpo? my period is due 10.12.14. i tested on yesterday (4th dec) and got BFN.
> 
> 
> If you ov'd the 26th then yes it would make you 9dpo today could be to early to test tjeres still hope :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so ;) today im very dizzy and nauseated hope is not a bug and that is a symptomClick to expand...

Sounds like a good sign to me hope you get your bfp soon and get to turn green :)


----------



## shary

mineral123 said:


> shary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shary said:
> 
> 
> girls a question. my last period started 13.11.14..i think i ovulated 26.11.14.. am i in 9dpo? my period is due 10.12.14. i tested on yesterday (4th dec) and got BFN.
> 
> 
> If you ov'd the 26th then yes it would make you 9dpo today could be to early to test tjeres still hope :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so ;) today im very dizzy and nauseated hope is not a bug and that is a symptomClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good sign to me hope you get your bfp soon and get to turn green :)Click to expand...

Lool ;))) thx! Fx for you too!


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)

9 dpo - Mild cramping, slight nausea, aversion towards pepermint flavor and apple fritter. The smell of my perfume was overwhelming and made me nauseas, thankfully it was on my coat so I took it off!
Mouth watery- drooled while talking a few times. Back ache off and on. Bad heart burn! Nose was a little runny, mild cough once in a while. Peeing more often even though I haven't changed the amount I drink..

Now to sleep and try not to test in the morning! ×_×

10 dpo - Excess energy. Increased appetite. Mild heart burn. SHARP cramping on left side uterus. Rosey cheaks all day. Forgot to temp in morning D:
That's mainly it.

Onward to yet another day...

11 dpo - Cramping pretty bad all day. In the morning had SHARP and painful cramps that went away pretty fast. The pooch under my belly and above my crotch felt like it was bruised or something.. It was only on the right side for some reason. Back is still aching. Jittery feeling. Head ache. Decreased appetite-- felt like throwing up! Exhausted!!!!

onward once more!

12 dpo - Temps are still going up! 98.26 F! Mild cramps. Back ached EXTREMELY bad! Slight nausea. Nipples are getting a little tender. Boobs feel full. Bfn bfn bfn :/
Pretty damn sure I'm out.


----------



## BABTTC123

Good luck to all you ladies!! 
Sorry that I'm not very talkative usually. I am going to try to make an effort to keep up on here more 

Shary- when do you test again?

Carribean- How is pregnancy treating ya? :)


----------



## shary

BABTTC123 said:


> Good luck to all you ladies!!
> Sorry that I'm not very talkative usually. I am going to try to make an effort to keep up on here more
> 
> Shary- when do you test again?
> 
> Carribean- How is pregnancy treating ya? :)

Hihi

Will test after the 10th will c if af comes first


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Feeling very fat and bloated. I was just writing in another thread how "pregnant" I feel but only 4 weeks! Lol... seems crazy. 

I didn't get my BFP until 12 DPO evening. I had a BFN on a FRER 12 DPO morning so you're not out yet! Your symptoms are sounding promising, don't count yourself out quite just yet!


----------



## mineral123

shary said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies!!
> Sorry that I'm not very talkative usually. I am going to try to make an effort to keep up on here more
> 
> Shary- when do you test again?
> 
> Carribean- How is pregnancy treating ya? :)
> 
> Hihi
> 
> Will test after the 10th will c if af comes firstClick to expand...


Im gunna test the 10th aswell was going to test today but got scared :/.


----------



## shary

Fx!! ;)


----------



## mineral123

shary said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies!!
> Sorry that I'm not very talkative usually. I am going to try to make an effort to keep up on here more
> 
> Shary- when do you test again?
> 
> Carribean- How is pregnancy treating ya? :)
> 
> Hihi
> 
> Will test after the 10th will c if af comes firstClick to expand...


Im gunna test the 10th aswell was going to test today but got scared :/.


----------



## BABTTC123

Shary- I commend you for being so strong and able to wait xD I keep caving and disappointing myself. Fx you get a bfp!

Carribean- Is this your first?? That could be why you notice it soo much because it is all new to your body :) have you scheduled your scan??

Mineral- How many dpo are you? You are strong as well to be able to resist the urge to test! lol I have a feeling my tests supply will be gone soon...

Afm- Nothing but bfn's! My temps keep rising. This morning I was 98.39 F!! Almost a low grade fever!! 
The other night I had a dream about a baby (common for me and I LOVE these dreams!) and my baby was trying to kiss my cheek while I held it but was more mouthing and drooling on it xD made me happy. 
Buying an FRER today and will use it tomorrow. 
If bfn then I will need to get induced for af and start all over again :/ blahhhh


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

BABTTC123 said:


> Carribean- Is this your first?? That could be why you notice it soo much because it is all new to your body :) have you scheduled your scan??

Nope, my second, but my daughter is now 14 so a HUGE gap. I know I didn't realise I was pregnant with her until I was at least a week late, and only started feeling a little nauseous around week 6. We were NTNP and I'd only just stopped the pill, not realising within a month, I would be pregnant! So I wasn't even thinking about it.

I can't schedule my scan until I get back to Australia which will be Christmas time, when I assume most places are closed :( So I might have to wait until the New Year.


Did you test???


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww! I bet your daughter is pretty excited to have a little sibling!! 
That sucks that you have to wait :( can you at least email your doctors office and set up an appointment? Or if you have international calling could you set it up now?

And yeah, I tested this morning and THOUGHT i had seen a line but it wouldn't show in my pictures so I think it was all in my head. :/


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

No I could see lines on my tests but the camera would not pick it up. I ended up shining a light behind it to get the faintest glimpse of it! 

I just moved recently and haven't found a "personal" doctor yet... just my regular one who is an old Indian man, and I am not too keen on having him look closely at my nether regions lol... I only ever have female doctors for that so I need to find one when I get back!


----------



## BABTTC123

I completely understand why you are waiting!! 
I can't stand the idea of another man looking at my hooha xD even if it is their job it is still awkward for me! So women only!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just because they look at 20 women's bits a day, doesn't mean I have 20 men look at my bits! Yucky. I don't even like female doctors doing it. I feel like I have to apologise "Sorry, I didn't er... do any maintenance this morning... my bad". 

I remember a funny story about a lady who was running late for her pap smear appointment and didn't have time for a shower so she just grabbed the nearest wash cloth to "freshen up" and off she went. When she took her underwear off at the doctor's, she realised she had used her young daughter's washcloth and it had been full of glitter! The poor lady had to explain to the doctor why she was all sparkly for the appointment. :rofl:


----------



## coolbabe843

All day today I have had like pulling feeling below my belly button close to my downstairs region...Is this a good sign?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Cool babe yes I have heard that is a good sign :) fingers crossed!


----------



## coolbabe843

Thanks CaribbeanBaby, I know I am only 2 days after supposed O so i wasnt sure if it was to early to feel anything...with my other 2 I didnt have any symptoms (wasnt sure what to look for anyways) But with this one I seem to symptom spot alot...I promised myself I wouldnt this cycle and I havent but thought it was weird to feel that most of the day today...I also am not sure when i actually O as i dont keep track, I know i fell prego with my daughter not to long after me period


----------



## BABTTC123

Caribbean- LMAO!!! That would be hilarious!!! I am sure the doctor had a good laugh as well xD
Might make things look a bit prettier down there with some glitter  jk

coolbabe- I have also heard that is a good sign!! fx for ya!


----------



## Buymewineplz

Hi everybody! I'm new on here so sorry if I don't get this quite right! 

Very quick background : me and DH have been TTC #1 since I came off the pill in the middle of August this year, this is our 4th cycle TTC and I've turned into a total nut job, I mean I never knew I had it in me to get so insane. 

Anyway, I was on cerazette and so haven't had a period in years, it took 4 weeks to get my first period after stopping and each cycle so far has had a longer and longer LP and more and more ewcm, which I guess is a good thing! 

I really thought I was in with a chance this mont, I've just taken a test and it was negative so feeling a bit down. I've been lurking here for a couple of months and thought everyone seemed so nice and it might make me feel a bit better to write it all down. Anyway here are my symptoms so far 

DTD on both days preceding ovulation, confirmed by temp rise 

DPO 1-4 nothing 
DPO 5 very slight temperature dip, occasional sharp stabby pains which feel like they are originating from above cervix area. Boobs starting to ache occasionally throughout the day 
DPO 6 More sharp stabby pains, feels like a pin is stuck up there. Boobs ache still, and feel hard and lumpy. Temp back up. 
DPO 7 More boob pain although the stabbiness has gon. Go to the loo at work. Decide to (as is normal when you've gone mental) check for any bleeding around cervix just in case that stabbing was implantation. Omg!!! Tiny spot of red blood and browny beige cm. Freak. Out. Temp down again (huh?). I have never ever had mid cycle bleeding in my life apart from the odd ovulation bleed. This can't have been ovulation because my temps are well over coverline and I've been dry as a bone since ov. 
DPO 8 A tiny bit more brown cm in morning but gone by afternoon. Instead of working spend all day googling implantation. Told DH who said something like I should be committed. To an institution. I see his point. 
DPO 9-10 (today) Nothing new, just these sore boobs. No cramps, lethargy, no nausea. Dida pregnancy test just now (dpo 10 at midnight) and is negative. Devastated, surely with implantation bleeding at 7 dpo I'd have a positive by now? Used an IC which supposedly detects 10miu. 

I'm due af on Wednesday /Thursday, today is Sunday (technically Monday but only just! Damn insomnia) so maybe I'm too early? 

Thanks for listening ladies and sorry for any terrible formatting, on my phone which keeps messing up!


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)

9 dpo - Mild cramping, slight nausea, aversion towards pepermint flavor and apple fritter. The smell of my perfume was overwhelming and made me nauseas, thankfully it was on my coat so I took it off!
Mouth watery- drooled while talking a few times. Back ache off and on. Bad heart burn! Nose was a little runny, mild cough once in a while. Peeing more often even though I haven't changed the amount I drink..

Now to sleep and try not to test in the morning! ×_×

10 dpo - Excess energy. Increased appetite. Mild heart burn. SHARP cramping on left side uterus. Rosey cheaks all day. Forgot to temp in morning D:
That's mainly it.

Onward to yet another day...

11 dpo - Cramping pretty bad all day. In the morning had SHARP and painful cramps that went away pretty fast. The pooch under my belly and above my crotch felt like it was bruised or something.. It was only on the right side for some reason. Back is still aching. Jittery feeling. Head ache. Decreased appetite-- felt like throwing up! Exhausted!!!!

onward once more!

12 dpo - Temps are still going up! 98.26 F! Mild cramps. Back ached EXTREMELY bad! Slight nausea. Nipples are getting a little tender. Boobs feel full. Bfn bfn bfn :/
Pretty damn sure I'm out.

13 dpo - Temps keep rising! 98.39 F!!! Bfn though :/
Same sharp cramps today, but no other symptoms.

14 dpo - BFN on FRER :(
Boobs feel heavier today and are more sore. A bit emotional but nothing too bad. 
I have had insomnia for about a week now. Tried sleeping in but I was wide awake at 7:00am. I guess it is at least an hour more than usual? Blah..

Learned that women with PCOS can have false negatives on both hpt AND blood tests for up to 4 months into a pregnancy.. Only way to tell is with a u/s. I just HAD to torture myself huh? lol


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Stupid BFN!! What was your temp?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Welcome BuyMeWine :) good symptom with the IB.... hopefully it will result in a BFP.. fingers crossed!


----------



## BABTTC123

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Stupid BFN!! What was your temp?

Whoops! Forgot that! It was a little lower at 98.16 F. 
I tested around 5:00am instead of 6:00am because I REALLY had to pee xD


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Oh duh sorry didn't see your FF link. You're still way above your coverline so don't give up just yet!


----------



## BABTTC123

I am hoping to get into my doctors for AT LEAST a blood draw and then get a referral for a u/s. I would prefer if my dr took a few minutes to do a pelvic exam, but I doubt she will be able to. So fx things go as planned tomorrow!


----------



## Buymewineplz

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Welcome BuyMeWine :) good symptom with the IB.... hopefully it will result in a BFP.. fingers crossed!

Thank you hun, and congrats on your BFP!!
Just really hope it was IB and not random spotting - it would seem cruel to get such light spotting on just the right day of DPO just to tease me!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yes well.... nature already mimics pregnancy with the same symptoms as AF. Not funny! It likes to tease.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi Buymewine! 
Fx that is spotting! I had that happen only once before and got bfn's ×( but I have pcos so it was probably just a cyst for me. I do hate how our bodies will do this to us!

Afm- Temps were 98.47 F this morning! Back up they go I guess lol
Still having bfn's but I did have a nice dream about using an frer and getting a very dark positive! I was super excited and realized that i hadn't planned for how I will tell hubby! So I started digging around to find something cute to hide it in. I think I may head to the dollar tree and pick up some baby stuff to keep hidden until that fateful day.


----------



## NurseGinger

AF is pretty much gone, I had a dream last night i had a big old healthy baby boy... maybe thats a sign for this coming round! FX!!


----------



## coolbabe843

I am not sure when I O, so I just go by what my last period was...with my daughter we only had one accident (daughter is not an accident) a few days after period and thats when she was conceived....so I am not sure if i O early or not...anyways i have been constipated for days now, tired today especially, boobs are itchy, the other day i had sharp like shooting pains above my vagina most of the day...I hope all this is a good sign!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha it's the only time we would ever go "Yay! Sharp vagina pains! Just what I was hoping for!" Lol


----------



## ireadyermind

Boo, AF got me Dec 18 2014 at 830pm. At least I know, now. That was a 40 day cycle and AF was 5 days late! :wacko:

_
*1DPO* - Nothing much. Noted that my CM had dried up a little in comparison to a couple days prior.

*2DPO* - Mild cramps similar to AF, but it's too early for AF at this point. Also noticed slightly more CM than yesterday, and it's taking on a creamier consistency. Some pain in the same area as my ovaries -- which is pretty common for me in the last half of my cycle. I didn't log anything regarding my cervix position as it seemed to be all over the place throughout the day.

*3DPO* - Moody and short tempered. Increase in appetite which sometimes happens just before AF, but still too early for AF. Some stabbing pain in my breasts, and minor nausea.

*4DPO* - More stabby breast pains, more ovary pain, more cramps similar to AF -- but I was super cheerful and giggly today, which I'm sure terribly confused DH. Haha. CM still creamy, but increasing to levels far more than I created during my fertility window. I note that my cervix is closed, but it alternates between soft and firm, and medium to high position.

*5DPO* - Yet more CM, almost to the point I need a panty liner. I had the WORST time trying to sleep that night. No matter what position I lay in, what pillow I used, how many blankets, the temperature of the room, etc. it didn't matter. I tossed and turned all freaking night. I normally suffer from insomnia, but it's usually just a case of my mind being too busy to sleep, not feeling like I might as well be laying on a bed of gravel. Also had to pee in the middle of the night, and when I got up the room spun and I had to sit down again for a second before I could make my way to the restroom. 

*6DPO* - Woke up feeling bloaty. Had some underarm breast pain. More ovary pain. Still copious amounts of CM, also my cervix is still closed and at medium height, but felt ridiculously soft this morning. 

Temperature had also spiked again. At time of O, it went from 97.9°F to 98.4°F, and last night it went from 98.3°F to 98.7°F. Hoping it stays well up to indicate pregnancy! Had a headache all day, pretty sure from the lack of sleep the night before.

*7DPO* - Another sleepless night last night. Felt so nauseated while just laying motionless in bed that I had to chew a few antacids. Could have been because we ate takeout dinner for the first time in a while, not sure, but I chalked it up to that. Sensitive breasts when I got out of bed, but they've improved since morning. Today I am SO EXHAUSTED. No motivation, either. My usual morning cup of coffee couldn't even touch this level of exhaustion.

Temp this am, taken on time again!, dropped to 98.5°F

Copious creamy CM. Like, way more than should be here. Seeing wet spots in my undies. Haven't DTD in several days because DH caught the flu, so it's not "leftovers", so to speak. Haha. Cervix is still soft, closed, at medium height. Will see if it continues to drop over the following days, or if it stays medium/high.

*8DPO* - Slept better last night, but still tossed and turned, and woke up with an odd sharp muscle pain in my shoulder blade that wouldn't go away unless I put my arm over my head. haha. Stretches are in order for me this morning! 

Took my temp at the correct time for like the 5th day in a row today, yay for me!  It showed a rise from 98.5°F to 98.7°F. Could that small dip have been an implantation dip? Only time will tell.... Super sore abs again today. I feel like I did 1,000 crunches before getting outta bed. Mild ovary pain again. Breasts are only mildly tender, and only if I bump them or jump up and down or something.

Woke up feeling super bloated, but weighed in to see that I'd lost a little weight. Hmmmm. Cervix was so high this am that I could barely reach it. Felt somewhat firm, and still a lot of creamy CM. Couldn't help taking a HPT this morning with FMU. Wondfos dip strip that came back BFN. 

*9DPO* - Still feeling bloaty this morning, with a slight increase on the scale to confirm that. I can usually gain anywhere from 5 to 10lbs of water weight right before AF, which goes away a few days after.... And I'm sure the bloat is what's causing my sore breasts this morning. Thinking I'm probably out this month, but I still have until the 13th or 14th to turn that around. 

My temps went up AGAIN, from 98.7°F to 98.9°F. That's much higher than my temps usually are for the week of AF! Should I be hopeful? Also, still creamy CM but there's not as much of it as there was yesterday... yet. Cervix feels medium in height, closed, and it seems firmer but really puffy. Not sure what to think of that.

Before bed: My gums hurt and bled pretty badly. I floss about every other day, and out of nowhere some of the gums around my molars hurt like hell right after dinner. I flossed again, brushed thoroughly, and this time added a couple capsful of peroxide to my mouth and swished around. The peroxide helped almost immediately, but I don't know what caused the flare-up.

*10DPO* - Ended up having to pee in the middle of the night again, but that's a pretty common PMS symptom for me. I get bloaty and thirsty, so I end up drinking more water than normal, and that means I pee more often.

Woke up with very tender breasts, flatulence, minor stomach issues. Also common PMS symptoms. Temp went down from 98.9F to 98.7F. And today I want to EAT. EVERYTHING. Diet be damned.

Creamy CM, cervix is Medium, firm, open.

Fertility Friend says my period is due today - and it also says that today is 14DPO for me - but I doubt it. That's two days too early for AF to show up, and AF is more likely to be LATE for me than to be early. I'm estimating Sunday, but we'll see who's right. Just to be safe, I took an HPT today. Wondfos dip stick gave me another BFN. So if this IS 14DPO and not 10DPO, then it looks like I'm out this month.


*11DPO* - FF keeps changing things up and says AF is due today. When I woke up, I was pretty sure that was right. Cramps in all the "right" places, but itchy nipples, sore breasts, and lower back aches.

CM is still creamy, but there's less of it now. Cervix is low, firm and open. Temperature dropped to 98.5°F despite being nice and toasty all night. AF for me usually starts in late afternoon or early evening. Keeping my eyes peeled. lol

Posted an updated chart today, and also included Fertility Friend's version so you can see their differing opinions. 


*12DPO* - Not much new to report. Fertility Friend app says this is 16DPO. I'm feeling some cramping, similar to PMS cramps. Cervix is low, firm, open. My temperature dropped to 98.4°F, which is right in the neighborhood for AF. I expect AF to arrive tomorrow or Monday. We'll see!

Around dinnertime (6pm or so) my stomach started acting up big time. Not sure why, as I hadn't really eaten anything out of the norm -- the sensations and side effects (not to get into much unpleasant detail) were like when I drink plain milk. I'm lactose intolerant and plain milk really makes me sick, but I hadn't had any milk and only a small amount of cheese with breakfast around 11am. 

*13DPO* - FF says this is 17DPO. AF still absent as of noon today, but usually appears late afternoon or early evening. My cycles are generally 35 to 36 days, and today would be CD36, so I'm not going to get my hopes up. Since I was sick for a large portion of this cycle, it's entirely likely that AF will be late just because I was so ill. I had the flu, followed by bronchitis, followed by a head cold. Triple whammy! So if AF doesn't show by Tuesday, I'll take another HPT.

No real cramping this morning, just general soreness in my lower abdominal area. Tender breasts. Stomach still a little upset from yesterday. I was able to sleep okay last night, too.

Cervix today changed from yesterday's low-firm-open to medium/high-soft-open, which was confusing. I didn't know it could make large "jumps" like that over night.

Temperature rose from yesterday's 98.4°F to 98.6°F.

*14DPO* - Woke up feeling SO bloated. Stomach felt full even though I was starving, and my wedding rings barely fit. So I know I'm retaining water (damnit) which is usually my biggest PMS symptom. 

Temp rose again from 98.6°F to 98.8°F after a couple of days of a temperature dip. Could this be a really late implantation dip? Or do those only take one day instead of a few days?

Breasts are super tender, they feel heavier too. DH leaned his head against me while we were sitting on the sofa and -- OW! I knew they were sore, but not THAT sore...

Cervix is medium-firm-open. Still plenty of creamy CM, though. Not sure why I haven't dried up like I'm "supposed" to. 

Took a Wondfos dip strip HPT today and got a BFN. I'm so confused as to what's going on here. AF should have arrived already, and hasn't.. but there's not even a hint of a line on my HPT. 

*15DPO* - Still bloated. AF is now 2 - 3 days late (based on a 35 - 36 day cycle). I'm now getting 3 different ovulation estimates from 3 different apps. FF says I O'd 19 days ago. Countdown 2 Pregnancy says 14 days ago. TCOYF says 15 days ago. I suppose I'll stick with 15 rather than rearrange my whole list! lol

Breasts still tender but not as much as yesterday. I thought for sure that AF was going to arrive in the middle of the night based on the cramping, but nothing happened.

Temperature dropped from 98.81 to 98.43 this morning, and my cervix is medium-firm-open, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for the month. 98.4 is the average temp I see just before AF shows up, and this was a steep drop from yesterday.

HPT today came back BFN.

Evening notes: I'm nauseated but seemingly hungry all day, mood swings similar to PMS except that I could cry at the drop of a hat instead of biting someone's head off. Feel like I could sleep from now until tomorrow morning without a hassle.

Still no sign of AF or the cramps that usually come beforehand.

It's not over until it's over, though!

Also:  Happy birthday to me! Today I turn 30. 

*16 DPO* - Still no AF. HPT was another BFN with FMU. I'm so frustrated. Cervix is high-soft-open today, when yesterday it was medium-firm-open? My temperature dropped another 1/10 of a degree, too. So some signs say AF is due, some say a BFP is due. The wait is killing me!

Woke up so bloated and puffy that my joints all ached, my legs had mysterious bruises on them (likely from tossing and turning all night. Sometimes I accidentally whack poor DH in the middle of the night while I'm flailing about), and my wedding band wouldn't fit. Sure enough, when I stepped on the scale this morning I was almost 3 pounds heavier. Ridiculous! Ugh.

I wish either AF would show up, or I'd get a BFP. Either of them would be fine! I'd like to move on and either plan for a baby, or another round of TTC! 

*17 DPO* - Still no sign of AF. The usual cramps I get just before she arrives are MIA.

Temp dropped to 98.14 today, which is getting pretty close to my cover line. I expected to check my cervix this morning to find it lower than ever, firm and still open -- BUT -- instead I was really surprised when I noticed that it's ridiculously soft, almost feels swollen, and barely open. I had to search to find the indent that's usually there when it's open.

My abs are SORE like I did too many situps. Last night before bed it was bad enough that straining my abs in any way made them twinge. Ow.

I don't want to test again today because of all the BFNs I've been getting. I plan to wait until this weekend, Saturday, maybe, and go get some FRERs if AF doesn't show up on her own by then.

Ugh! This is nuts!
_​


Added my final Fertility Friend chart for reference. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## coolbabe843

so are those sharp vagina pains a good sign?? lol


----------



## Buymewineplz

CaribbeanBaby - you are SO right, mother nature has a really messed up sense of humour :( I'm thinking this time she has just played a really painful prank on me though 

BABTTC - Your signs sound great to my (admittedly inexperienced) eye! Temps, STAY UP ok???!!! (do you think they can hear me?). Sorry to hear about your PCOS, a few of my friends have it and it looks unpleasant to deal with to say the least!

Not looking good for me this month. I can't edit my old post yet so I'll copy-paste and add the last couple of days (and while I'm at it I'll reformat so it doesn't look such a mess)

Since I've come off the pill in Aug my LP extended an extra day each time, so last time I had a 13 day LP, so I'm not sure if I'm due this Wed or Thurs depending on if it's going to extend again.

DPO 1-4 nothing 

DPO 5 - very slight temperature dip, occasional sharp stabby pains which feel like they are originating from above cervix area. Boobs starting to ache occasionally throughout the day 

DPO 6 - More sharp stabby pains, feels like a pin is stuck up there. Boobs ache still, and feel hard and lumpy. Temp back up. 

DPO 7 - More boob pain although the stabbiness has gone. Go to the loo at work. Decide to (as is normal when you've gone mental) check for any bleeding around cervix just in case that stabbing was implantation. Omg!!! Tiny spot of red blood and browny beige cm. Freak. Out. I have never ever had mid cycle bleeding in my life apart from the odd ovulation bleed. This can't have been ovulation because my temps are well over coverline and I've been dry as a bone since ov. 

DPO 8 - A tiny bit more brown cm in morning but gone by afternoon. Instead of working spend all day googling implantation. Told DH who said something like I should be committed. To an institution. I see his point. 

DPO 9-10 - Nothing new, just these sore boobs. No cramps, lethargy, no nausea. Dida pregnancy test just now (dpo 10 at midnight) and is negative. Devastated, surely with implantation bleeding at 7 dpo I'd have a positive by now? Used an IC which supposedly detects 10miu. 

DPO 11 - Temp going down :( These boobs are trying to fall off and I think have been turned to lead. Painful, painful lead. Been getting a bit of reflux but that happens to me sometimes. Worried AF is on her way because boobs ALWAYS get sore before AF, although usually only a couple of days and this time they've been sore throughout. Also no creamy CM or EGCM which I usually get in copiuous amounts before AF, but this time I'm pretty dry

DPO 12 - Temp down even further almost at coverline. Devastated. My temps have been (sorry for the Celcius) - DPO 9 - 36.65, DPO 10 - 36.55, DPO 11 - 36.45, DPO 12 (today) - 36.25.
I'm so upset, really thought with that implantation spotting it was our month. I know 4 cycles is nothing compared to most people on here so I don't mean to sound like a brat. I'm just really disappointed because I really thought I had IB and now I'm really worried something is wrong with me. 
I took a IC just to be sure, waited half a bloody hour... BFN.

Going to probably be turning text red here in the next couple of days. Trying to look on the bright side that at least it looks like I'm getting semi decent LP times.


----------



## NurseGinger

I gave up on checking CP... i never knew how high is high, it always feels like its in the same position no matter what... maybe one day is a little lower but not enough for me to really be like "whoa", there was one time when i did when i was sitting on the toilet, but i think thats just because i was siting and gravity maybe took affect..... i have no idea. wish it did have "x inches means high or low".. but hey, nothing can be easy it seems anymore with this subject LOL. Its a science!


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .

Has anyone else had a weird feeling down below after dtd with hubby ? 
To scared to test incase bfn again :( x


----------



## ireadyermind

Mineral -- I sometimes have that problem. One thing that I think might cause it is if your cervix happens to be low(ish) and soft. If it gets -- err -- _bumped_ a lot while DTD that can make you feel sore and bruised in there. That's my best guess, anyway.


----------



## mineral123

ireadyermind said:


> Mineral -- I sometimes have that problem. One thing that I think might cause it is if your cervix happens to be low(ish) and soft. If it gets -- err -- _bumped_ a lot while DTD that can make you feel sore and bruised in there. That's my best guess, anyway.

Thank you ... just checked my cervix seems to be medium and soft so your probably right :) .... should my cervix be so soft at cd28 I am due cd30 ? X


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)

9 dpo - Mild cramping, slight nausea, aversion towards pepermint flavor and apple fritter. The smell of my perfume was overwhelming and made me nauseas, thankfully it was on my coat so I took it off!
Mouth watery- drooled while talking a few times. Back ache off and on. Bad heart burn! Nose was a little runny, mild cough once in a while. Peeing more often even though I haven't changed the amount I drink..

Now to sleep and try not to test in the morning! ×_×

10 dpo - Excess energy. Increased appetite. Mild heart burn. SHARP cramping on left side uterus. Rosey cheaks all day. Forgot to temp in morning D:
That's mainly it.

Onward to yet another day...

11 dpo - Cramping pretty bad all day. In the morning had SHARP and painful cramps that went away pretty fast. The pooch under my belly and above my crotch felt like it was bruised or something.. It was only on the right side for some reason. Back is still aching. Jittery feeling. Head ache. Decreased appetite-- felt like throwing up! Exhausted!!!!

onward once more!

12 dpo - Temps are still going up! 98.26 F! Mild cramps. Back ached EXTREMELY bad! Slight nausea. Nipples are getting a little tender. Boobs feel full. Bfn bfn bfn :/
Pretty damn sure I'm out.

13 dpo - Temps keep rising! 98.39 F!!! Bfn though :/
Same sharp cramps today, but no other symptoms.

14 dpo - BFN on FRER :(
Boobs feel heavier today and are more sore. A bit emotional but nothing too bad. 
I have had insomnia for about a week now. Tried sleeping in but I was wide awake at 7:00am. I guess it is at least an hour more than usual? Blah..

Learned that women with PCOS can have false negatives on both hpt AND blood tests for up to 4 months into a pregnancy.. Only way to tell is with a u/s. I just HAD to torture myself huh? lol

15 dpo - Bfn Frer. High temps at 98.49 F. I feel terrible. My head hurt all day, my throat hurt, I was (am) congested. Slight nausea. Back aches. Cramps. Insomnia yet again. Exhausted and fatigued to the point of almost passing out- but that would be too lucky right? Took Melatonin that evening only to get woken up two hours later. No more sleep for me! lol

16 dpo - Bfn frer. Temp 97.89 F. Throat hurts all day. Congested. Slight nausea. Insomnia once again. Fatigued but not as bad as yesterday. Blood draw for HcG and progesterone. Awaiting results now. 
Not too optimistic but might as well cross all that I have!


----------



## shary

Hi girls.. how r u all?
Today I should have tested however I think af came cos I saw a.very faint discharge and af was due today ;( therfore will not be testing. I really had symptoms and thought I was pregnant. Will try again ;)


----------



## peathomp

Okay ladies this is my first post on here :)

My husband and I have been TTC for about 4 months now. I got off the pill about 6 months ago and I had been on it close to 10 years. 

My periods are right on schedule every month and so have my symptons. So here is what I have so far this month. I would really like to get some feedback from you guys if this is normal or not.

1DPO - sensitive nipples

2DPO - Woke up with very tender breasts mostly on the side, a mild headache, and very minor cramps.

3 DPO - Tender breasts, mild headache, minor cramps, little nauseous at night, and funny taste in my mouth, and urinating more than usual.

4DPO (Today) - Woke up my breasts arent as tender but I feel like I have pretty bad cramps (feels like im going to start my period any time and its hard to suck my tummy in) 

Usually the only symptom I have been having before my periods is my breasts start to hurt about 6DPO - 7DPO - this is the first month that I have experienced all these symptoms and they started so early in my cycle. Is this normal? Have any of you experienced something like this and they got a BFP?

Thank you girls! :)


----------



## missyvi

First month of trying. No ovulation predictors just my calendar. Au natural can work lol. Did the deed every other night when I was fertile. Waited for three days before the final session on the ovulation day. 

1 dpo - mild crampy feeling. Nothing exciting
2 dpo - mild cramping, right breast tender at the side, cm dry
3 dpo - mild cramping, left breast now tender at the side, cm dry
4 dpo - mild cramping, cm very dry, runny nose, sneezed and got a metalic taste for a while. Breasts tender
5 dpo - cramping again more so when sitting, breasts sore, nips seem to be erect when not cold
6 dpo - cramping, craving chocolate off and on, breasts sore, noticed blue veins on my right breast which has always been the bigger one.
7 dpo - sickly feeling in the morning, bloated, mild cramps,
8 dpo - sickly feeling mid morning, tired, mild cramping

9 dpo - sickly feeling in the morning and mid morning especially after eating chocolate, lots of cramping, cm felt wet, found a 2mm hair width 'strand' of pink in discharge, found another pin head spot of pink later, breasts sore, areola looks wider and maybe darker

10 dpo - light headed today in the morning while driving, mild cramping but not as bad , cm dry creamy, breasts more tender and look bigger?! Noticed more blueish veins, 


Will update later. Also NEVER had cramping two weeks before AF! Usually a couple of days before.


----------



## missyvi

Also had fluttering/ mild pain on right side and a pulling sensation on the left at 8 dpo/ 9dpo


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(

Looking for some hope have been trying for over a year now and cant bare seeing another bfn like today :( has anyone else had a late bfp ? X


----------



## ireadyermind

*Mineral123* -- Do you temp with a BBT thermometer? That might help shed some light on what's going on with your body. For example, I've read that if you have consistently high temperatures after Ovulation for 16 - 18 days, there's a very good chance you're pregnant. When is AF usually due for you? That's pretty much the deciding factor. If AF hasn't shown up yet, there's still a chance!


----------



## missyvi

mineral123 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 
> Looking for some hope have been trying for over a year now and cant bare seeing another bfn like today :( has anyone else had a late bfp ? XClick to expand...


Not over till the witch arrives. Im due sunday but hopefully she dont show :)


----------



## BABTTC123

JUST ovulated tonight and is the FIRST CONFIRMED OVULATION I have ever had!!
My first cycle of clomid 100 mg and charting OPK and temps!

0 dpo - Snapped at hubby pretty bad for no reason at all :( I felt terrible about it! 
Back has hurt all day and above my stomach felt tight.
Took a shower with him and the water seemed WAY too hot so we had to use luke warm water (poor guy was freezing! lol)
Took the test and left it so that I could DTD with preseed while waiting for test to compete. Stradle position hurt at first but eventually got better feeling. Uterus felt tight afterwards.
After 10 minutes I got up and seen the positive test! Now to wait until tomorrow so I can dtd again!

1 dpo - nauseas, I assume from ovulating? 
cramping, back hurts, irritable.
VERY positive OPK! Test line darker than control!
Very sleepy.. Over heating easily. 
CP high soft open, Cm creamy (I need to use preseed)
Hungry!!!

2 dpo - Lines are getting faint on opk, probably don't need to keep testing lol
Mild cramping still
Cp is still high soft and open
Cm is egg white
Nausea a bit worst today. Typical for any hormone change for me though. 
That's about it for today!

3 dpo - Back aches again. Exhausted!! Peeing frequently, probably due to coffee.. 
Uterus feels sore.. That's really it for today.

4 dpo - Had some cramping in the morning that went away. 
Feels like I might be getting a cold :(
Pretty energetic as I had wanted to clean so that my house looks extra good for a belated thanksgiving dinner I am hosting for my dad :)
Other than cramping there really isn't anything I can think of as a symptoms :/ forgot to mention a MAJOR rise in my temp!

5 dpo - sharp stabbing pains (mild) on peft side of uterus. They come and go throughout the day.
Increased sense of smell- my office smelt like puppy pee no matter how well I cleaned it!! (my boss brings her pup to work) my bathrooms stink even though they are clean! 
Exhausted easily. 
Decreased appetite.
Forgot to temp.

6 dpo - prepared a turkey this morning for a belated thanksgiving for my family, it smelt like rotting meat but hubby couldnt tell :(
I gagged a few times and made myself get over it. 
Took temp early this morning (before my usual time) because it was an hour away and i had to pee so I figured I would temp first. Back down to normal. 

Worried that I am just symptom spotting and going to look dumb when af arrives. x(

7 dpo - Creamy/lotion like cm. Had pretty strong af like cramping last night and a little today. Had an ill feeling in my stomach all day. Indigestion.
DTD with hubby and it felt BEYOND amazing! Got very wet FAST which is NOT normal for me to produce much cm on my own!!
Nothing else to note for now.

8 dpo - Stuffy nose and sore throat in AM. Back hurt ALL DAY!! Sensitive to my bosses stress, I couldn't stand it and couldn't wait to get home! Stuffy nose continued throughout day. Cramping. Fatigued- had a hard time keeping my eyes open. Heart burn off and on. Increased appetite- I seriously ate 3 dinners before I was FINALLY full!! Not sure where I managed to put it all but I know where it will go :'( time to work out!! lol 
Oh and caved in and tested last night with a dollar tree cheapy. BFN. :(

(NOTE: My tracker is OFF! Technically I am 9 dpo today, but just posted for yesterday because i was too lazy to last night. So expect another post later today!)

9 dpo - Mild cramping, slight nausea, aversion towards pepermint flavor and apple fritter. The smell of my perfume was overwhelming and made me nauseas, thankfully it was on my coat so I took it off!
Mouth watery- drooled while talking a few times. Back ache off and on. Bad heart burn! Nose was a little runny, mild cough once in a while. Peeing more often even though I haven't changed the amount I drink..

Now to sleep and try not to test in the morning! ×_×

10 dpo - Excess energy. Increased appetite. Mild heart burn. SHARP cramping on left side uterus. Rosey cheaks all day. Forgot to temp in morning D:
That's mainly it.

Onward to yet another day...

11 dpo - Cramping pretty bad all day. In the morning had SHARP and painful cramps that went away pretty fast. The pooch under my belly and above my crotch felt like it was bruised or something.. It was only on the right side for some reason. Back is still aching. Jittery feeling. Head ache. Decreased appetite-- felt like throwing up! Exhausted!!!!

onward once more!

12 dpo - Temps are still going up! 98.26 F! Mild cramps. Back ached EXTREMELY bad! Slight nausea. Nipples are getting a little tender. Boobs feel full. Bfn bfn bfn :/
Pretty damn sure I'm out.

13 dpo - Temps keep rising! 98.39 F!!! Bfn though :/
Same sharp cramps today, but no other symptoms.

14 dpo - BFN on FRER :(
Boobs feel heavier today and are more sore. A bit emotional but nothing too bad. 
I have had insomnia for about a week now. Tried sleeping in but I was wide awake at 7:00am. I guess it is at least an hour more than usual? Blah..

Learned that women with PCOS can have false negatives on both hpt AND blood tests for up to 4 months into a pregnancy.. Only way to tell is with a u/s. I just HAD to torture myself huh? lol

15 dpo - Bfn Frer. High temps at 98.49 F. I feel terrible. My head hurt all day, my throat hurt, I was (am) congested. Slight nausea. Back aches. Cramps. Insomnia yet again. Exhausted and fatigued to the point of almost passing out- but that would be too lucky right? Took Melatonin that evening only to get woken up two hours later. No more sleep for me! lol

16 dpo - Bfn frer. Temp 97.89 F. Throat hurts all day. Congested. Slight nausea. Insomnia once again. Fatigued but not as bad as yesterday. Blood draw for HcG and progesterone. Awaiting results now. 
Not too optimistic but might as well cross all that I have!

17 dpo - I have a flu and cold combo that is kicking my butt!! Explains why I have been feeling crappy the past week. 
Got a call for my blood test, hcg was negative. I'm bummed but not too upset really. I knew it would be deep in my heart. 

CD 1 - AF arrived all on her own! FF was actually right on her arrival! lol my doctor said that clomid would give me a 28 day cycle, guess my body and FF disagreed xD At least I didn't have to take provera!! I don't need anything else being pumped into my body, though it seems that antibioitics are eminent.
Onto Clomid cycle #2 in a couple of days!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm sorry AF found you :(


----------



## BABTTC123

It's okay, i will just have to try again this cycle :)
I will be back here a bit closer to O!


----------



## mineral123

ireadyermind said:


> *Mineral123* -- Do you temp with a BBT thermometer? That might help shed some light on what's going on with your body. For example, I've read that if you have consistently high temperatures after Ovulation for 16 - 18 days, there's a very good chance you're pregnant. When is AF usually due for you? That's pretty much the deciding factor. If AF hasn't shown up yet, there's still a chance!

No o don't I think if af shows I will have to buy one and start :)
Af normally comes anything between 28-40 days im so irregular I never know :( on cd30 at the mo still no af just light cramps x


----------



## YadairaD

HELLO ladies!!!! I am new here so here we go!
Fertile days November 27th to Dec 2nd estimated Ovulation day was the 29th! If not, it may have been the next day so I may be a day or so off on dpo. I have a 30 day cycle, luteal phase is about 15/16 days. Dh and I DTD the: 22nd-1st (twice on the 26th and skipped the 28th) 

1 dpo - Gassy, bloated, full feeling
2 dpo- I fainted! (first time ever happening) dizzy, nauseous, lightheaded, silght elevation in temp (99.2, usually around 96.8-97) White milky cm, TONS (unusual) 
3 dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm (not as much as day befre), "wet" feeling down there. Twinges on left side, fatigued, bloated, frequent/sudden urges to pee
4dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm, fatigued, bloated, starting to notice I'm bruising waaaaay easier. It usually takes a lot for me to bruise, I have at least 4 bruises right now. more twinges, frequent/sudden urges to pee
5 dpo- increase in appetite (eating soo much!!!! So unsual) suddenly dry "down there" had sex today and dh felt way toooo big in there, more intense orgasm and I noticed air escaping down there while we dtd, weird (tmi sorry!) "feeling pregnant"
6 dpo- the dr sent out for a blood test ( too early I know ) hot flashes
when I check, there is still white cm. nauseous, gassy 
7 dpo- 10 dpo: fatigued, bloated, gassy, headaches, random nausea, light headedness, hot flashes, mood wings, random headaches, white milky cm, full feeling, stopped "feeling pregnant" and constipation. Tingling and twinges lower belly area. 
11 dpo: noticed my smell to be a little bit heightened, not much but still need to say that because I have horrible sense of smell. Sensitive nipples (unusual) breasts feel fuller/heavier. creamy white cm, dizziness, light-headed, nausea, food aversions 
12 dpo: Light-headed, nauseous, major decrease in appetite even with liquids (threw-up twice), hot flashes on and off all day, creamy white cm, when I went to check my cervix everything felt tight in there tmi sorry!! fatigue, emotional, craving apples (weird) full feeling in lower abdomen and finally i had pain on my left side where I think my ovary would be, it was a sharp pain that lasted about 15 minutes or so. (IMPLANTION MAYBE????)
13 dpo: Gas/Flatulence, Pulling/Pinching on left side, Backache, Increased Sex Drive, Moodiness, Dizziness, Light Headed,Fatigue/Exhaustion, creamy white cm
14 dpo: AF is due today but there is no sign of her!!! Not even cramping, just creamy, watery white cm (fingers crossed) but I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Nausea, throwing/throwing up, backache, weepy/moody, very gassy! Little bit of cramping but it doesn't feel like af cramps
15 dpo: Major Fatigue and my boobs feel fuller. No sign of AF! Haven't been able to test today but hoping af doesn't show. 
16 dpo: BFP!!!!!!!!! Fatigue, irritable/moody, I have cramps but not af type cramps. The kind of cramps you get in your lower abdomen like when you may have to go #2. Light spotting but not as heavy as af.
17 dpo: still spotting, heavier but still not like af. Hoping this is normal and that this little bean sticks!

It was a chemical pregnancy. Oh well, on to the next cycle! ([/COLOR]
[/COLOR]


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Definitely looking good, Yadaira! 

Also your symptoms, MissyVi, are sounding promising. I had cramps for almost 2 weeks before my BFP!


----------



## CutenessANR

Hello, i am either 9 or 10 DPO. I have been gassy, tired, foods smell stronger or tastes odd to me. I also had a very graphic dream last night, very odd for me. Also feel slightly nauseated in the mornings lately.


----------



## Buymewineplz

Buymewineplz said:


> CaribbeanBaby - you are SO right, mother nature has a really messed up sense of humour :( I'm thinking this time she has just played a really painful prank on me though
> 
> BABTTC - Your signs sound great to my (admittedly inexperienced) eye! Temps, STAY UP ok???!!! (do you think they can hear me?). Sorry to hear about your PCOS, a few of my friends have it and it looks unpleasant to deal with to say the least!
> 
> Not looking good for me this month. I can't edit my old post yet so I'll copy-paste and add the last couple of days (and while I'm at it I'll reformat so it doesn't look such a mess)
> 
> Since I've come off the pill in Aug my LP extended an extra day each time, so last time I had a 13 day LP, so I'm not sure if I'm due this Wed or Thurs depending on if it's going to extend again.
> 
> DPO 1-4 nothing
> 
> DPO 5 - very slight temperature dip, occasional sharp stabby pains which feel like they are originating from above cervix area. Boobs starting to ache occasionally throughout the day
> 
> DPO 6 - More sharp stabby pains, feels like a pin is stuck up there. Boobs ache still, and feel hard and lumpy. Temp back up.
> 
> DPO 7 - More boob pain although the stabbiness has gone. Go to the loo at work. Decide to (as is normal when you've gone mental) check for any bleeding around cervix just in case that stabbing was implantation. Omg!!! Tiny spot of red blood and browny beige cm. Freak. Out. I have never ever had mid cycle bleeding in my life apart from the odd ovulation bleed. This can't have been ovulation because my temps are well over coverline and I've been dry as a bone since ov.
> 
> DPO 8 - A tiny bit more brown cm in morning but gone by afternoon. Instead of working spend all day googling implantation. Told DH who said something like I should be committed. To an institution. I see his point.
> 
> DPO 9-10 - Nothing new, just these sore boobs. No cramps, lethargy, no nausea. Dida pregnancy test just now (dpo 10 at midnight) and is negative. Devastated, surely with implantation bleeding at 7 dpo I'd have a positive by now? Used an IC which supposedly detects 10miu.
> 
> DPO 11 - Temp going down :( These boobs are trying to fall off and I think have been turned to lead. Painful, painful lead. Been getting a bit of reflux but that happens to me sometimes. Worried AF is on her way because boobs ALWAYS get sore before AF, although usually only a couple of days and this time they've been sore throughout. Also no creamy CM or EGCM which I usually get in copiuous amounts before AF, but this time I'm pretty dry
> 
> DPO 12 - Temp down even further almost at coverline. Devastated. My temps have been (sorry for the Celcius) - DPO 9 - 36.65, DPO 10 - 36.55, DPO 11 - 36.45, DPO 12 (today) - 36.25.
> I'm so upset, really thought with that implantation spotting it was our month. I know 4 cycles is nothing compared to most people on here so I don't mean to sound like a brat. I'm just really disappointed because I really thought I had IB and now I'm really worried something is wrong with me.
> I took a IC just to be sure, waited half a bloody hour... BFN.
> 
> Going to probably be turning text red here in the next couple of days. Trying to look on the bright side that at least it looks like I'm getting semi decent LP times.


Pah... Just as I was talking about ok LP times! 

DPO 13-15 - temps hovering just above cover line every day. Spotting every day. Boob ache easing. This is so weird, I never have more than a day of spotting before af. Tooka test just to be sure. BFN. 99% sure I'm out.


----------



## Buymewineplz

sorry BABTTC :-( looks like you and me are on to the next mont! Fingers crossed it will be ours!


----------



## missyvi

Update:

10 dpo - breasts sore, less cramping, bit of a niggle on the right side (like someone is pressing me with a finger) 

11 dpo - very mild cramping hardly noticed, breasts tender, BFN when tested in the afternoon, cm usual, did the deed last night and didnt ache a lot after 'Oing' like i usually would at this time. Nipples scratchy/stingy feeling if squeezed lol

12 dpo - BFN with first urine, crampy feeling, boobs still sore at the sides. 

Note : the tests i am using are ones i got off ebay. On ebay they state that they detect 10 hcg but because i had no instructions i had to google them. Online it states that they detect 20 hcg and the listing has been removed by the seller. Weird! AF not due till sunday. I have one test left, will test on Sunday morning if still negative will buy decent tests and test again. 

It may be too early to tell. I dont feel down or sad. Its either positive or negative. X


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I got a BFP on my internet cheapie before I got a BFP on a FRER.


----------



## spicyorange

This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard! 
Me so far:
0dpo very strong +OPks
1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
2dpo tender nipples
3dpo nothing
4dpo nothing
5dpo nothing 
6dpo nothing
(have had erect nipples for a few days ??)
7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.on and off all day.
8dpo nothing
9dpo nothing
10dpo BFN, nothing
11dpo nothing
12dpo mild dizziness
13dpo BFP!!


----------



## gypsymama

*1DPO* ... weird cramps on left side and center behind belly button. cervix still high, soft and os is open, CM is still stretchy. hives. took benadryl.

*2DPO* ... sharp pain right side, feels like ovulation cramping. much less CM, but still feels wet and has a little stretch to it, cervix lower than yesterday, os is still open but not as much. 

*3DPO* ... feeling pretty good. constipated, but other than that, feel good. no symptoms. 

*4DPO* ... annoying dull ache on left side, cervix low, firm, os is tightly shut. drinking lots of water, but retaining water. bloated. constipated. boobs feel just a tad bit tender. a little irritable and moody. 

*5DPO* ... boobs feel a tad bit heavy and a wee bit tender, nothing major though. dry CM, virtually nothing there. constipated (day3). drinking lots, but still retaining water. in a much better mood today. still have a dull ache on left side.

*6DPO* ... virtually no symptoms. boobs are not tender or sore. took a midday nap. Extremely irritable and annoyed at everything. CM creamy, but not much, cervix low, form, os tightly shut.

*7DPO* ... cervix so high, it was tough to get to. firm. os is tightly shut. boobs feel like water balloons; heavy, but not sore. mild heartburn. not much else to note.

*8DPO* ... still annoying dull ache on left side of pelvis. don't think i've ever noticed this pain on such a consistent basis, not even with my other pregnancies. cyst, maybe? boobs are extremely tender right around the areola and the sides. slight nausea this morning. a bit of heartburn after morning coffee. lower backache. had weird dream last night, not necessarily vivid, but definitely bizarre. cervix high, firm, os is closed. barely any CM.

*9DPO* ... temp spike, not sure why. threw up undigested food while brushing teeth this morning (gross). cramps early this am, center and right behind belly button. sinuses are a wreck. cervix low, firm, os (seemingly) closed. gassy. decrease in appetite. boobs are a lot less tender/sore than they were yesterday. feeling extremely tired. took a nap after dinner, woke up, got the kids ready for bed and went back to sleep.

*10DPO* .. cervix very high this morning, could barely reach it, firm, os is mostly closed, but feels slightly open. no blood. sinuses bothering me again. decreased appetite. sensitive gums, upper left side. hurts to eat on left side of mouth. boobs are extremely heavy and full, but only a little tender.

*11DPO* .. cervix still high, but os feels slightly open. dry cm. boobs feel heavy, but not too sore.

*12DPO* .. headache. cramps left side. irritable and moody. boobs still heavy and a little tender.

*13DPO* .. headache. stuffy nose. heavy feeling in my pelvis, that right before you get your period type of heaviness, but not exactly cramps. boobs feel deflated but tender. cervix high, firm, os seems slightly open. took ept *BFN*!

*14DPO* .. stuffy nose.boobs feel normal. huge temp drop. i'm pretty sure i'm out this month. AF should be here tomorrow or tuesday. not feeling very optimistic.


----------



## peathomp

**Update**

1DPO - sensitive nipples

2DPO - Woke up with very tender breasts mostly on the side, a mild headache, and very minor cramps.

3 DPO - Tender breasts, mild headache, minor cramps, little nauseous at night, and funny taste in my mouth, and urinating more than usual.

4DPO - Woke up my breasts arent as tender but I feel like I have pretty bad cramps (feels like im going to start my period any time and its hard to suck my tummy in) Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day

5DPO - Tender Breasts, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was sore putting deodorant on this morning (have any of you ever experienced this?) , and just a tiny bit of heartburn. 

6DPO - Tender Breasts, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was still sore putting deodorant on this morning, also noticed CM is just a little yellow? Hunger pains worse that usual this morning - im usually not a breakfast person but my tummy was screaming for food this morning. 

My DH and I are dying to be able to test and praying for BFP!! :happydance:


Usually the only symptom I have been having before my periods is my breasts start to hurt about 6DPO - 7DPO - this is the first month that I have experienced all these symptoms and they started so early in my cycle. Is this normal? Have any of you experienced something like this and they got a BFP?


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)

Still no af ladies :) x


----------



## SweetPea3200

Love this thread! And I'm feeling good about this cycle so here it goes!
*100mg of clomid days 3-7*

1dpo-5dpo Wicked muscle cramps in feet and hands, heartburn, nothing much else

6dpo- Still muscle cramps and heartburn, Progesterone level 65!!

7dpo- Weird feeling in lower abdomen 

8dpo- Kind of weird tinges, light cramping, little bit of cold-like symptoms, still heartburn with pukey burps:( sensitive nipples which is not unusual for me. 

9dpo- Feeling gross in the lower tummy, cough and stuffy nose this morning, really dry mouth! Restless legs when trying to fall asleep

10dpo- very light cramping (gearing up for AF?), still dry mouth, tired today:( BFN in the afternoon, hard time falling asleep because my legs felt sore and restless

11dpo- Dry mouth again! Didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Not feeling much else so a little bummed. Restless legs again!

12dpo- Wanted to sleep in again. A little bit of dry mouth. HCG blood test this morning! BFP!!

HCG Blood Test will be at 12dpo (on Thursday Dec 18th) because my clinic closes on Friday for the holidays. GL to everyone still waiting!!!


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.

Can any of you ladies help with this im so confused, anyone have anything similar before af or bfp xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I don't know, those cramps could be AF on her way but I had cramps for 10 days before my BFP so who knows! Some women don't get their BFP until 20 DPO! Never out until the witch rears her ugly head!


----------



## MilesMommy

Brand new to the forum 

I'm 11 dpo and took a dollar tree test this am... Negative.

I'm a little frustrated but trying to stay positive. I have had the craziest symptoms and i swear I'm not mentally tricking myself to feel this way haha.

The biggest signs have been shortness of breath and increased heart. I'm in perfect health and a very active person. I read online that some people had this as an early pg symptom. I was hoping that was the case because I have NEVER had anything like this.


I also had spotting at 6dpo (was thinking this was implantation?)

Incredibly sore boobs, bleeding gums, tired & cramps in my legs.

All of these are soooo out of the ordinary for me.

Am I crazy!?

Just a little worried about the shortness of breath and pounding heart... Has anyone else experienced this as a early preg symptom!??


----------



## ireadyermind

MilesMommy said:


> The biggest signs have been shortness of breath and increased heart. I'm in perfect health and a very active person. I read online that some people had this as an early pg symptom. I was hoping that was the case because I have NEVER had anything like this.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just a little worried about the shortness of breath and pounding heart... Has anyone else experienced this as a early preg symptom!??


The shortness of breath and pounding heart was always a symptom of stress for me. When I worked in retail as a manager, I would have those issues _daily_. Sometimes it would keep me up at night, feeling like my heart was going to beat out of my chest even though I was laying perfectly still.

My blood pressure is excellent, I do cardio regularly and I eat well (low sodium, plenty of water, taking vitamins, one cup of coffee per day, no sugary beverages, etc.) so we never really could pinpoint the cause...

But then I quit that crappy job and started working on what I LOVE, and within a week, the pounding stopped and the shortness of breath was gone.

If you've been really stressing over TTC or other things in your daily life, that could be causing those issues. I would recommend trying your best to relax, maybe take a day for yourself and soak in the tub, read a good book, walk through the park... something that you find luxurious that you don't do often. See how it affects your symptoms. :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Omg, I love this thread! I had to register just for this thread! Lol. DH and I have been Ttc for 3 months now. Hoping this is the month. (would be a great Xmas present to us! Lol) So here it goes:

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early)

Will update as time continues! :)


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?


Still in with a chance girls af still hadnt shown her ugly face if af still not here by friday I will test im to scared to do one just yet lol x


----------



## MUMOF5

mineral123 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 
> 
> Still in with a chance girls af still hadnt shown her ugly face if af still not here by friday I will test im to scared to do one just yet lol xClick to expand...

Mineral im in similar situation, af is just late for me, I had symptoms like af was on her way, but then nothing, plus my temp has shot back up today, and im getting cm (i dont usually get it at this point either). I tested at 12 dpo and got a bfn. Maybe if no af in the morning I might retest. Good luck, maybe we are still in with a chance or maybe we are both just having dodgy cycles :wacko: xx


----------



## ireadyermind

I'm still in, too. AF was due yesterday, but never showed. Today I used a Wondfos dip strip HPT and got a BFN. This is 13DPO for me and I woke up feeling ridiculously bloated, so I'm pretty sure AF will show up eventually. I wish I knew what was going on with this cycle!


----------



## NinjaPanda

NinjaPanda said:


> Omg, I love this thread! I had to register just for this thread! Lol. DH and I have been Ttc for 3 months now. Hoping this is the month. (would be a great Xmas present to us! Lol) So here it goes:
> 
> Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day
> 
> 1 dpo - nothing.
> 2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF)
> 3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early)
> 
> Will update as time continues! :)

For some reason it won't let me edit.... Odd.... Anyways, today's update:

4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too


----------



## spicyorange

6dpo and still nothing :(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

NinjaPanda said:


> For some reason it won't let me edit.... Odd.... Anyways, today's update:

I think you have to have maybe 8 or more posts before you can edit. 

Sounds good so far!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

spicyorange said:


> 6dpo and still nothing :(

That's very early! Lots of women have no symptoms.


----------



## Emiloo

Hey ladies, thought I should join in now FF thinks I have ovulated!

*3dpo*- creamy but wet CM and in the morning EWCM in the evening, sore nipples (But had that for over a week now- pill withdrawal I think), a couple of twinges in my lower abdomin, feeling a tiny bit sicky before bed, rough nights sleep
*4dpo*- Tickly cough, Feeling a tiny bit sicky when I woke up, discomfort/pain during DTD and dizziness after
*5dpo*- Tickly cough, no energy in the morning, light stomach and back cramps in the evening
*6dpo*- Tickly cough, Light stomach and back cramps (a bit stronger than yesterday), creamy CM, tired by 3pm! Random sharp pain in my left hip?

:dust:


----------



## YadairaD

YadairaD said:


> HELLO ladies!!!! I am new here so here we go!
> Fertile days November 27th to Dec 2nd estimated Ovulation day was the 29th! If not, it may have been the next day so I may be a day or so off on dpo. I have a 30 day cycle, luteal phase is about 15/16 days. Dh and I DTD the: 22nd-1st (twice on the 26th and skipped the 28th)
> 
> 1 dpo - Gassy, bloated, full feeling
> 2 dpo- I fainted! (first time ever happening) dizzy, nauseous, lightheaded, silght elevation in temp (99.2, usually around 96.8-97) White milky cm, TONS (unusual)
> 3 dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm (not as much as day befre), "wet" feeling down there. Twinges on left side, fatigued, bloated, frequent/sudden urges to pee
> 4dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm, fatigued, bloated, starting to notice I'm bruising waaaaay easier. It usually takes a lot for me to bruise, I have at least 4 bruises right now. more twinges, frequent/sudden urges to pee
> 5 dpo- increase in appetite (eating soo much!!!! So unsual) suddenly dry "down there" had sex today and dh felt way toooo big in there, more intense orgasm and I noticed air escaping down there while we dtd, weird (tmi sorry!) "feeling pregnant"
> 6 dpo- the dr sent out for a blood test ( too early I know ) hot flashes
> when I check, there is still white cm. nauseous, gassy
> 7 dpo- 10 dpo: fatigued, bloated, gassy, headaches, random nausea, light headedness, hot flashes, mood wings, random headaches, white milky cm, full feeling, stopped "feeling pregnant" and constipation. Tingling and twinges lower belly area.
> 11 dpo: noticed my smell to be a little bit heightened, not much but still need to say that because I have horrible sense of smell. Sensitive nipples (unusual) breasts feel fuller/heavier. creamy white cm, dizziness, light-headed, nausea, food aversions
> 12 dpo: Light-headed, nauseous, major decrease in appetite even with liquids (threw-up twice), hot flashes on and off all day, creamy white cm, when I went to check my cervix everything felt tight in there tmi sorry!! fatigue, emotional, craving apples (weird) full feeling in lower abdomen and finally i had pain on my left side where I think my ovary would be, it was a sharp pain that lasted about 15 minutes or so. (IMPLANTION MAYBE????)
> 13 dpo: Gas/Flatulence, Pulling/Pinching on left side, Backache, Increased Sex Drive, Moodiness, Dizziness, Light Headed,Fatigue/Exhaustion, creamy white cm
> 14 dpo: AF is due today but there is no sign of her!!! Not even cramping, just creamy, watery white cm (fingers crossed) but I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Nausea, throwing/throwing up, backache, weepy/moody, very gassy! Little bit of cramping but it doesn't feel like af cramps
> 15 dpo: Major Fatigue and my boobs feel fuller. No sign of AF! Haven't been able to test today but hoping af doesn't show.
> 16 dpo: BFP!!!!!!!!! Fatigue, irritable/moody, I have cramps but not af type cramps. The kind of cramps you get in your lower abdomen like when you may have to go #2. Light spotting but not as heavy as af.
> 17 dpo: still spotting, heavier but still not like af. Hoping this is normal and that this little bean sticks!


Is this normal? I usually have very heavy periods and I have never had just spotting before so this is unusual for me! Worried it could be a chemical :(


----------



## tag74

I would call your doctor. :hugs: I know spotting is very normal early onhang on tight.


----------



## adge

Ok I promised myself I wasn't going to symptom stalk this month but I simply cannot help myself!! early chemical last month so I'm really hoping this is the month! Had a really ok so here is my symptoms by DPO

1DPO-Spotting, cramps (probably from ovulation), EWCM

2DPO-cramps

3DPO-Spotting (like a fair amount....really unusual bright red) cramps

4DPO-Creamy CM, gas and indigestion, left pelvic pain

5DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, left and right pelvic pain on and off actually woke me up in the middle of the night in hurt so much!

6DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, cramps, tender breast on the left side mainly

7DPO-Creamy CM, left pelvic pain again (just never seems to go away for more than a couple hours at a time) sore hips, tender breasts


Here is hoping the witch stays away!! AF is due the 21st if she doesn't make an appearance I will test on the 23rd (13DPO). Good luck to you all!:dust:


----------



## ireadyermind

Well, today's my birthday :cake: and I'm hoping that either AF will show so I can go party, or I'll get a BFP so I can celebrate in a different fashion!

Really, I'd just like to know one way or the other. This waiting is ridiculous! I'm tempted to POAS every hour until I get a result one way or another. Sigh.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too

5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! Lol)



ireadyurmind- here's hoping you get a BFP for your bday!... And Happy Birthday! :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too

5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! Lol)

edit: forgot to add to the symptoms that last night at 4dpo I ended up having massive hot flashes which was very unusual for me... I am ALWAYS cold but I had to whip off my shirt while downstairs cuz I was sweating so bad.


ireadyurmind- here's hoping you get a BFP for your bday!... And Happy Birthday!


----------



## mineral123

MUMOF5 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get him cups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 
> 
> Still in with a chance girls af still hadnt shown her ugly face if af still not here by friday I will test im to scared to do one just yet lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Mineral im in similar situation, af is just late for me, I had symptoms like af was on her way, but then nothing, plus my temp has shot back up today, and im getting cm (i dont usually get it at this point either). I tested at 12 dpo and got a bfn. Maybe if no af in the morning I might retest. Good luck, maybe we are still in with a chance or maybe we are both just having dodgy cycles :wacko: xxClick to expand...

I hope so I tested today bfn boooooo hope either af shows or get bfp soon im going crazy haha have you retested yet ? X


----------



## adge

adge said:


> Ok I promised myself I wasn't going to symptom stalk this month but I simply cannot help myself!! early chemical last month so I'm really hoping this is the month! Had a really ok so here is my symptoms by DPO
> 
> 1DPO-Spotting, cramps (probably from ovulation), EWCM
> 
> 2DPO-cramps
> 
> 3DPO-Spotting (like a fair amount....really unusual bright red) cramps
> 
> 4DPO-Creamy CM, gas and indigestion, left pelvic pain
> 
> 5DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, left and right pelvic pain on and off actually woke me up in the middle of the night in hurt so much!
> 
> 6DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, cramps, tender breast on the left side mainly
> 
> 7DPO-Creamy CM, left pelvic pain again (just never seems to go away for more than a couple hours at a time) sore hips, tender breasts
> 
> 
> Here is hoping the witch stays away!! AF is due the 21st if she doesn't make an appearance I will test on the 23rd (13DPO). Good luck to you all!:dust:


Omg the cramping today has been crazy!! No sign of af but feels like af cramps but they are very uncomfortable and my left side is worse than my right. I also feel achy in my hips and thighs...anyone else experienced this?? It's not very comfortable!


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again
> friday if still no af

Anyone else testing friday ? X


----------



## spicyorange

spicyorange said:


> This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard!
> Me so far:
> 0dpo very strong +OPKs
> 1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
> 2dpo tender nipples
> 3-5dpo nothing really
> 6dpo nothing really, tierd but don't think it's a symptom as I was woken up at 5 am!, have had erect nipples for a few days ??
> 7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.

7dpo and finally something to spot!


----------



## MUMOF5

mineral123 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get him cups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 
> 
> Still in with a chance girls af still hadnt shown her ugly face if af still not here by friday I will test im to scared to do one just yet lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Mineral im in similar situation, af is just late for me, I had symptoms like af was on her way, but then nothing, plus my temp has shot back up today, and im getting cm (i dont usually get it at this point either). I tested at 12 dpo and got a bfn. Maybe if no af in the morning I might retest. Good luck, maybe we are still in with a chance or maybe we are both just having dodgy cycles :wacko: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so I tested today bfn boooooo hope either af shows or get bfp soon im going crazy haha have you retested yet ? XClick to expand...

I think ff got my ovulation date wrong. I manipulated it so that it gave me a letter ovulation date, which would make AF due today, and sure enough she's almost here! Baby dust for our next cycles xx


----------



## peathomp

Okay girls im so excited I finally get to turn this post to GREEN!!! 

Let me just start by saying my husband and I got off the pill in August this year we have been trying since then. I have been paying attention to my cycles and when im ovulating. This month (per my calender) I ovulated on 12/6 we DTD the 1st - 2nd - 4th - 5th - and 7th. Every month before AF I usually always get very tender breasts starting about 9DPO. This month the DAY after ovulation my nipples got tender and the day after that my breasts hurt SO BAD. This is very out of the normal for me and I knew in my heart from that day I was pregnant. Here are my symptoms by DPO- 



1DPO - sensitive nipples

2DPO - Woke up with very tender breasts mostly on the side, a mild headache, and very minor cramps.

3 DPO - Tender breasts, mild headache, minor cramps, little nauseous at night, and funny taste in my mouth, and urinating more than usual.

4DPO - Woke up my breasts arent as tender but I feel like I have pretty bad cramps (feels like im going to start my period any time and its hard to suck my tummy in) Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day

5DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was sore putting deodorant on this morning (have any of you ever experienced this?) , and just a tiny bit of heartburn. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it. 

6DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was still sore putting deodorant on this morning, also noticed CM is just a little yellow? (only when put on toliet paper) Hunger pains worse that usual this morning - im usually not a breakfast person but my tummy was screaming for food this morning. Nausea is kicking in - not enough to throw up by mostly in the evening. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it. 

7DPO - got way too impatient tested and got BFN (I know way too early but I was convinced) Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was still sore putting deodorant on this morning, also noticed CM is just a little yellow? (only when put on toliet paper) Hunger pains worse that usual this morning - im usually not a breakfast person but my tummy was screaming for food this morning. Nausea is kicking in - not enough to throw up by mostly in the evening. - SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it. 

8DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. Nausea in the evening not enough to make me throw up just uncomfortable. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it. 

9DPO - Tested again BFN again way too early but all this was so out of the norm for me. Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it. 

10DPO - Tested AGAIN this morning BFN - starting to feel crazy but I know in my heart again this is our month! Tender Breasts on the sides mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it. 

11DPO - Woke up again had one last test and got a BFP!!! Clear as day digital that read "pregant!" I cried of course because im SO thrilled and I dont feel crazy anymore! hahaha so far this morning cramping minor like AF is coming anytime now, breast tender on the sides, a minor headache, and of course THIRSTY! 

I was stalking every single website and thread I could find with symptoms by DPO. I was getting bummed out when I would read that there is no way you can feel symptoms like this that early and be pregant - well let me tell you ladies it IS! You know your bodies and what is different. I KNEW from basically the moment it happened something was different! 

All of you will have your time too! Baby dust to all!! All your posts kept me postive and my hopes up so thank you for making this TTW a little easier!


----------



## peathomp

Sorry - I guess I have no idea how to work this website! I thought I had changed it to green!


----------



## AshBash85

I am going to post this in green...keeping my fingers crossed.
I got my Mirena taken out Aug 4, this year. And I have been following my BBT to follow my cycles. My dh and I decided to start after my October cycle to TTC#2. Our DD will be 2yrs in Jan. 
Here are my symptoms:

Cycle #2
Dec 6/Cycle day 13: Ovulation day! (+) OPK. DTD x 2 (late morning and before bed). Laying with butt and legs up(my hubby just laughs). Mild cramping and bloating.
1DPO: Mild cramping. Weird ache pulling feeling over each ovary. I'm so thirsty!
2DPO: Mild cramping. I feel like I can feel my uterus contracting
3 DPO: more cramps..ouch. White creamy cm. 
4DPO: No symptoms
5DPO: Feel like af cramps. CM dried up.
6DPO: Mild cramping. Creamy cm. 
7DPO: my only symptom was just being so tired. 
8DPO: I'm exhaused, more tired than the day before.
9DPO: Nausea in the morning before I left for work. I felt like crap at work. I checked my blood pressure at work and I was very high, after I sat for awhile it returned to normal. My hubby and I agreed that I would test with him...so when I got home i took a test. I swear I say something very faint, but my hubby said he couldn't see anything. So I thought I had line eye.
10DPO: I decided to test again and if it was negative I was going to wait for af to show her stupid face. So I took the test and set it aside and took a shower figuring I was going to be out this cycle(even though I know it is still early)...when I got out of the shower I looked and there it was..my BFP!!!(faint, but still there)..AND my hubby still sleeping..ugh! When he woke up I showed him the test and said "Now do you see it?!?" YES!.... I took another test later that day and it was lighter...grrr.....and then took another one that night and it was a little darker.
11DPO: Tested this AM. BFP, but looked the same as yesterday morning...so I held for about 5hrs and tested again...and it is getting darker!!

So excited!! Still in shock! We didn't expect this news so soon. AF is about 5 days away. I know it is still early so keeping my fingers crossed!

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## mineral123

AshBash85 said:


> I am going to post this in green...keeping my fingers crossed.
> I got my Mirena taken out Aug 4, this year. And I have been following my BBT to follow my cycles. My dh and I decided to start after my October cycle to TTC#2. Our DD will be 2yrs in Jan.
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> Cycle #2
> Dec 6/Cycle day 13: Ovulation day! (+) OPK. DTD x 2 (late morning and before bed). Laying with butt and legs up(my hubby just laughs). Mild cramping and bloating.
> 1DPO: Mild cramping. Weird ache pulling feeling over each ovary. I'm so thirsty!
> 2DPO: Mild cramping. I feel like I can feel my uterus contracting
> 3 DPO: more cramps..ouch. White creamy cm.
> 4DPO: No symptoms
> 5DPO: Feel like af cramps. CM dried up.
> 6DPO: Mild cramping. Creamy cm.
> 7DPO: my only symptom was just being so tired.
> 8DPO: I'm exhaused, more tired than the day before.
> 9DPO: Nausea in the morning before I left for work. I felt like crap at work. I checked my blood pressure at work and I was very high, after I sat for awhile it returned to normal. My hubby and I agreed that I would test with him...so when I got home i took a test. I swear I say something very faint, but my hubby said he couldn't see anything. So I thought I had line eye.
> 10DPO: I decided to test again and if it was negative I was going to wait for af to show her stupid face. So I took the test and set it aside and took a shower figuring I was going to be out this cycle(even though I know it is still early)...when I got out of the shower I looked and there it was..my BFP!!!(faint, but still there)..AND my hubby still sleeping..ugh! When he woke up I showed him the test and said "Now do you see it?!?" YES!.... I took another test later that day and it was lighter...grrr.....and then took another one that night and it was a little darker.
> 11DPO: Tested this AM. BFP, but looked the same as yesterday morning...so I held for about 5hrs and tested again...and it is getting darker!!
> 
> So excited!! Still in shock! We didn't expect this news so soon. AF is about 5 days away. I know it is still early so keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congratulations :)


----------



## mineral123

peathomp said:


> Okay girls im so excited I finally get to turn this post to GREEN!!!
> 
> Let me just start by saying my husband and I got off the pill in August this year we have been trying since then. I have been paying attention to my cycles and when im ovulating. This month (per my calender) I ovulated on 12/6 we DTD the 1st - 2nd - 4th - 5th - and 7th. Every month before AF I usually always get very tender breasts starting about 9DPO. This month the DAY after ovulation my nipples got tender and the day after that my breasts hurt SO BAD. This is very out of the normal for me and I knew in my heart from that day I was pregnant. Here are my symptoms by DPO-
> 
> 
> 
> 1DPO - sensitive nipples
> 
> 2DPO - Woke up with very tender breasts mostly on the side, a mild headache, and very minor cramps.
> 
> 3 DPO - Tender breasts, mild headache, minor cramps, little nauseous at night, and funny taste in my mouth, and urinating more than usual.
> 
> 4DPO - Woke up my breasts arent as tender but I feel like I have pretty bad cramps (feels like im going to start my period any time and its hard to suck my tummy in) Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day
> 
> 5DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was sore putting deodorant on this morning (have any of you ever experienced this?) , and just a tiny bit of heartburn. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 6DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was still sore putting deodorant on this morning, also noticed CM is just a little yellow? (only when put on toliet paper) Hunger pains worse that usual this morning - im usually not a breakfast person but my tummy was screaming for food this morning. Nausea is kicking in - not enough to throw up by mostly in the evening. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 7DPO - got way too impatient tested and got BFN (I know way too early but I was convinced) Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was still sore putting deodorant on this morning, also noticed CM is just a little yellow? (only when put on toliet paper) Hunger pains worse that usual this morning - im usually not a breakfast person but my tummy was screaming for food this morning. Nausea is kicking in - not enough to throw up by mostly in the evening. - SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 8DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. Nausea in the evening not enough to make me throw up just uncomfortable. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 9DPO - Tested again BFN again way too early but all this was so out of the norm for me. Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 10DPO - Tested AGAIN this morning BFN - starting to feel crazy but I know in my heart again this is our month! Tender Breasts on the sides mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 11DPO - Woke up again had one last test and got a BFP!!! Clear as day digital that read "pregant!" I cried of course because im SO thrilled and I dont feel crazy anymore! hahaha so far this morning cramping minor like AF is coming anytime now, breast tender on the sides, a minor headache, and of course THIRSTY!
> 
> I was stalking every single website and thread I could find with symptoms by DPO. I was getting bummed out when I would read that there is no way you can feel symptoms like this that early and be pregant - well let me tell you ladies it IS! You know your bodies and what is different. I KNEW from basically the moment it happened something was different!
> 
> All of you will have your time too! Baby dust to all!! All your posts kept me postive and my hopes up so thank you for making this TTW a little easier!

Congratulations :)


----------



## mineral123

AshBash85 said:


> I am going to post this in green...keeping my fingers crossed.
> I got my Mirena taken out Aug 4, this year. And I have been following my BBT to follow my cycles. My dh and I decided to start after my October cycle to TTC#2. Our DD will be 2yrs in Jan.
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> Cycle #2
> Dec 6/Cycle day 13: Ovulation day! (+) OPK. DTD x 2 (late morning and before bed). Laying with butt and legs up(my hubby just laughs). Mild cramping and bloating.
> 1DPO: Mild cramping. Weird ache pulling feeling over each ovary. I'm so thirsty!
> 2DPO: Mild cramping. I feel like I can feel my uterus contracting
> 3 DPO: more cramps..ouch. White creamy cm.
> 4DPO: No symptoms
> 5DPO: Feel like af cramps. CM dried up.
> 6DPO: Mild cramping. Creamy cm.
> 7DPO: my only symptom was just being so tired.
> 8DPO: I'm exhaused, more tired than the day before.
> 9DPO: Nausea in the morning before I left for work. I felt like crap at work. I checked my blood pressure at work and I was very high, after I sat for awhile it returned to normal. My hubby and I agreed that I would test with him...so when I got home i took a test. I swear I say something very faint, but my hubby said he couldn't see anything. So I thought I had line eye.
> 10DPO: I decided to test again and if it was negative I was going to wait for af to show her stupid face. So I took the test and set it aside and took a shower figuring I was going to be out this cycle(even though I know it is still early)...when I got out of the shower I looked and there it was..my BFP!!!(faint, but still there)..AND my hubby still sleeping..ugh! When he woke up I showed him the test and said "Now do you see it?!?" YES!.... I took another test later that day and it was lighter...grrr.....and then took another one that night and it was a little darker.
> 11DPO: Tested this AM. BFP, but looked the same as yesterday morning...so I held for about 5hrs and tested again...and it is getting darker!!
> 
> So excited!! Still in shock! We didn't expect this news so soon. AF is about 5 days away. I know it is still early so keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congratulations :)


----------



## ireadyermind

peathomp said:


> Okay girls im so excited I finally get to turn this post to GREEN!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> 11DPO - Woke up again had one last test and got a BFP!!! Clear as day digital that read "pregant!" I cried of course because im SO thrilled and I dont feel crazy anymore! hahaha so far this morning cramping minor like AF is coming anytime now, breast tender on the sides, a minor headache, and of course THIRSTY!
> 
> I was stalking every single website and thread I could find with symptoms by DPO. I was getting bummed out when I would read that there is no way you can feel symptoms like this that early and be pregant - well let me tell you ladies it IS! You know your bodies and what is different. I KNEW from basically the moment it happened something was different!
> 
> All of you will have your time too! Baby dust to all!! All your posts kept me postive and my hopes up so thank you for making this TTW a little easier!

Congrats! So happy for you! 
:happydance: :dance:
:dust:




Also, looking at the color codes that show up for your post when I clicked the Quote feature -- it looks like all your code is at the end of the text.

It needs to look something like this: [.COLOR="LIME"]Your DPO info in here[./COLOR] 

Of course the . would be removed from the tags, this is just so everyone can see it. The portion that says /COLOR is indicating the end of whatever it is that you wanted to be green.

Easiest thing to do is highlight your whole block of text with the mouse cursor, or ctrl+A on a PC, and then choose your color from the toolbar. :)


----------



## ireadyermind

AshBash85 said:


> I am going to post this in green...keeping my fingers crossed.
> I got my Mirena taken out Aug 4, this year. And I have been following my BBT to follow my cycles. My dh and I decided to start after my October cycle to TTC#2. Our DD will be 2yrs in Jan.
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> Cycle #2
> Dec 6/Cycle day 13: Ovulation day! (+) OPK. DTD x 2 (late morning and before bed). Laying with butt and legs up(my hubby just laughs). Mild cramping and bloating.
> 1DPO: Mild cramping. Weird ache pulling feeling over each ovary. I'm so thirsty!
> 2DPO: Mild cramping. I feel like I can feel my uterus contracting
> 3 DPO: more cramps..ouch. White creamy cm.
> 4DPO: No symptoms
> 5DPO: Feel like af cramps. CM dried up.
> 6DPO: Mild cramping. Creamy cm.
> 7DPO: my only symptom was just being so tired.
> 8DPO: I'm exhaused, more tired than the day before.
> 9DPO: Nausea in the morning before I left for work. I felt like crap at work. I checked my blood pressure at work and I was very high, after I sat for awhile it returned to normal. My hubby and I agreed that I would test with him...so when I got home i took a test. I swear I say something very faint, but my hubby said he couldn't see anything. So I thought I had line eye.
> 10DPO: I decided to test again and if it was negative I was going to wait for af to show her stupid face. So I took the test and set it aside and took a shower figuring I was going to be out this cycle(even though I know it is still early)...when I got out of the shower I looked and there it was..my BFP!!!(faint, but still there)..AND my hubby still sleeping..ugh! When he woke up I showed him the test and said "Now do you see it?!?" YES!.... I took another test later that day and it was lighter...grrr.....and then took another one that night and it was a little darker.
> 11DPO: Tested this AM. BFP, but looked the same as yesterday morning...so I held for about 5hrs and tested again...and it is getting darker!!
> 
> So excited!! Still in shock! We didn't expect this news so soon. AF is about 5 days away. I know it is still early so keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congrats! You were so positive from the start, it's like you knew way in advance! ^^ 

:dance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

peathomp said:


> Okay girls im so excited I finally get to turn this post to GREEN!!!
> 
> Let me just start by saying my husband and I got off the pill in August this year we have been trying since then. I have been paying attention to my cycles and when im ovulating. This month (per my calender) I ovulated on 12/6 we DTD the 1st - 2nd - 4th - 5th - and 7th. Every month before AF I usually always get very tender breasts starting about 9DPO. This month the DAY after ovulation my nipples got tender and the day after that my breasts hurt SO BAD. This is very out of the normal for me and I knew in my heart from that day I was pregnant. Here are my symptoms by DPO-
> 
> 
> 
> 1DPO - sensitive nipples
> 
> 2DPO - Woke up with very tender breasts mostly on the side, a mild headache, and very minor cramps.
> 
> 3 DPO - Tender breasts, mild headache, minor cramps, little nauseous at night, and funny taste in my mouth, and urinating more than usual.
> 
> 4DPO - Woke up my breasts arent as tender but I feel like I have pretty bad cramps (feels like im going to start my period any time and its hard to suck my tummy in) Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day
> 
> 5DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was sore putting deodorant on this morning (have any of you ever experienced this?) , and just a tiny bit of heartburn. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 6DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was still sore putting deodorant on this morning, also noticed CM is just a little yellow? (only when put on toliet paper) Hunger pains worse that usual this morning - im usually not a breakfast person but my tummy was screaming for food this morning. Nausea is kicking in - not enough to throw up by mostly in the evening. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 7DPO - got way too impatient tested and got BFN (I know way too early but I was convinced) Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit was still sore putting deodorant on this morning, also noticed CM is just a little yellow? (only when put on toliet paper) Hunger pains worse that usual this morning - im usually not a breakfast person but my tummy was screaming for food this morning. Nausea is kicking in - not enough to throw up by mostly in the evening. - SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 8DPO - Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. Nausea in the evening not enough to make me throw up just uncomfortable. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 9DPO - Tested again BFN again way too early but all this was so out of the norm for me. Tender Breasts on the side mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 10DPO - Tested AGAIN this morning BFN - starting to feel crazy but I know in my heart again this is our month! Tender Breasts on the sides mostly, urinating much more than usual, Watery metallic taste periodically throughout the day, pressure/period like cramps in lower tummy, left armpit is still sore and a little vein is sticking out now? CM is just a little creamy borderline dry. SO THIRSTY! Im usally not a huge water drinker but im craving it.
> 
> 11DPO - Woke up again had one last test and got a BFP!!! Clear as day digital that read "pregant!" I cried of course because im SO thrilled and I dont feel crazy anymore! hahaha so far this morning cramping minor like AF is coming anytime now, breast tender on the sides, a minor headache, and of course THIRSTY!
> 
> I was stalking every single website and thread I could find with symptoms by DPO. I was getting bummed out when I would read that there is no way you can feel symptoms like this that early and be pregant - well let me tell you ladies it IS! You know your bodies and what is different. I KNEW from basically the moment it happened something was different!
> 
> All of you will have your time too! Baby dust to all!! All your posts kept me postive and my hopes up so thank you for making this TTW a little easier!

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

AshBash85 said:


> I am going to post this in green...keeping my fingers crossed.
> I got my Mirena taken out Aug 4, this year. And I have been following my BBT to follow my cycles. My dh and I decided to start after my October cycle to TTC#2. Our DD will be 2yrs in Jan.
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> Cycle #2
> Dec 6/Cycle day 13: Ovulation day! (+) OPK. DTD x 2 (late morning and before bed). Laying with butt and legs up(my hubby just laughs). Mild cramping and bloating.
> 1DPO: Mild cramping. Weird ache pulling feeling over each ovary. I'm so thirsty!
> 2DPO: Mild cramping. I feel like I can feel my uterus contracting
> 3 DPO: more cramps..ouch. White creamy cm.
> 4DPO: No symptoms
> 5DPO: Feel like af cramps. CM dried up.
> 6DPO: Mild cramping. Creamy cm.
> 7DPO: my only symptom was just being so tired.
> 8DPO: I'm exhaused, more tired than the day before.
> 9DPO: Nausea in the morning before I left for work. I felt like crap at work. I checked my blood pressure at work and I was very high, after I sat for awhile it returned to normal. My hubby and I agreed that I would test with him...so when I got home i took a test. I swear I say something very faint, but my hubby said he couldn't see anything. So I thought I had line eye.
> 10DPO: I decided to test again and if it was negative I was going to wait for af to show her stupid face. So I took the test and set it aside and took a shower figuring I was going to be out this cycle(even though I know it is still early)...when I got out of the shower I looked and there it was..my BFP!!!(faint, but still there)..AND my hubby still sleeping..ugh! When he woke up I showed him the test and said "Now do you see it?!?" YES!.... I took another test later that day and it was lighter...grrr.....and then took another one that night and it was a little darker.
> 11DPO: Tested this AM. BFP, but looked the same as yesterday morning...so I held for about 5hrs and tested again...and it is getting darker!!
> 
> So excited!! Still in shock! We didn't expect this news so soon. AF is about 5 days away. I know it is still early so keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congratulations!!! :) here's hoping we see more green... It is a Christmas colour, after all ;)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional

7dpo - achy breasts, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol


----------



## Laschai

*CD 14 - O day* - slight cramping 
*1-6dpo* - nothing, cervix low
*7dpo* - sore breasts
*8dpo* - felt sharp pain in lower left abdomen, came suddenly and lasted about 2 seconds, gone as fast as it came
*9dpo* - nausea in the morning around 10 am (didn't eat breakfast, nausea went away after I ate), sore boobs, higher blood pressure than usual, checked cervix, was higher (I think...), lots of creamy CM, tested at night, BFN
*10dpo* - 3 hour migraine headache starting when I got up in the morning, slightly sensitive breasts (not much though), had one but of gums bleed while brushing teeth (but may have been just a messed up bristle cuz it was a sharp pain while I was brushing), moderate nausea for about an hour (9:45 to 10:45), just barely not enough to throw up, took a tums and it went away (I had breakfast this morning), very little CM today (?), a minute of very mild cramping (before af I usually get spurts of severe/intense cramps, so not sure here...)


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most definitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(

Oh no think I might be out girl's definitely think af will be here either tonight or in morning :( x


----------



## spicyorange

spicyorange said:


> This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard!
> Me so far:
> 0dpo very strong +OPks
> 1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
> 2dpo tender nipples
> 3doo nothing
> 4dpi nothing
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo nothing
> (have had erect nipples for a few days ??)
> 7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.on and off all day.
> 8dpo nothing

Back to nothing today :(


----------



## coolbabe843

I am 14dpo and due for AF today and no where in site yet...i did start a week early last month so not sure if that has something to do with it...my boobs are sore though and getting BFN so i dont know what to think


----------



## kikizz

Hi Ladies!

I have been stalking this thread for a few weeks now, and it has been a couple of years since I've posted, so I hope I remember how to do this! I found this thread in particular so helpful & I want to do my part and contribute in hopes that it helps someone else out. I would have listed my symptoms earlier, but figured it was all in my head and would turn out to be nothing. 

DPO 7 - noticed while working out that my bladder felt weak
DPO 9 - sore gums and teeth
DPO 10 - food aversion to eggs
DPO 12 - massive headache, vivid sex dreams :blush: , extremely exhausted, cramping and slight nausea in morning, bloated, contipated, gassy, suspected that my smell was slightly heightened
DPO 13 - extremely fatigued, came down with a cold, brain fog, dreams continued
DPO 14 - cramping, dreams continued, thought af was coming but i took my first test anyway, and it was a bfp!!

:dust: for all!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats kikizz, that's so awesome!!


----------



## tag74

Congrats!!


----------



## ireadyermind

kikizz said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread for a few weeks now, and it has been a couple of years since I've posted, so I hope I remember how to do this! I found this thread in particular so helpful & I want to do my part and contribute in hopes that it helps someone else out. I would have listed my symptoms earlier, but figured it was all in my head and would turn out to be nothing.
> 
> DPO 7 - noticed while working out that my bladder felt weak
> DPO 9 - sore gums and teeth
> DPO 10 - food aversion to eggs
> DPO 12 - massive headache, vivid sex dreams :blush: , extremely exhausted, cramping and slight nausea in morning, bloated, contipated, gassy, suspected that my smell was slightly heightened
> DPO 13 - extremely fatigued, came down with a cold, brain fog, dreams continued
> DPO 14 - cramping, dreams continued, thought af was coming but i took my first test anyway, and it was a bfp!!
> 
> :dust: for all!


Aww, congrats!


----------



## NinjaPanda

kikizz said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have been stalking this thread for a few weeks now, and it has been a couple of years since I've posted, so I hope I remember how to do this! I found this thread in particular so helpful & I want to do my part and contribute in hopes that it helps someone else out. I would have listed my symptoms earlier, but figured it was all in my head and would turn out to be nothing.
> 
> DPO 7 - noticed while working out that my bladder felt weak
> DPO 9 - sore gums and teeth
> DPO 10 - food aversion to eggs
> DPO 12 - massive headache, vivid sex dreams :blush: , extremely exhausted, cramping and slight nausea in morning, bloated, contipated, gassy, suspected that my smell was slightly heightened
> DPO 13 - extremely fatigued, came down with a cold, brain fog, dreams continued
> DPO 14 - cramping, dreams continued, thought af was coming but i took my first test anyway, and it was a bfp!!
> 
> :dust: for all!

Awesome! Congrats!!! :) I love seeing all the great news and positivity here!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- Super tired... Asleep by 7pm... Super emotional again

7dpo - not much new... noticed some weird white spots on my nipples (not sure if that is a symptom or not but was definitely unusual to me), cp is high, more clearish lotiony cm


----------



## adge

adge said:


> Ok I promised myself I wasn't going to symptom stalk this month but I simply cannot help myself!! early chemical last month so I'm really hoping this is the month! Had a really ok so here is my symptoms by DPO
> 
> 1DPO-Spotting, cramps (probably from ovulation), EWCM
> 
> 2DPO-cramps
> 
> 3DPO-Spotting (like a fair amount....really unusual bright red) cramps
> 
> 4DPO-Creamy CM, gas and indigestion, left pelvic pain
> 
> 5DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, left and right pelvic pain on and off actually woke me up in the middle of the night in hurt so much!
> 
> 6DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, cramps, tender breast on the left side mainly
> 
> 7DPO-Creamy CM, left pelvic pain again (just never seems to go away for more than a couple hours at a time) sore hips, tender breasts
> 
> 
> Here is hoping the witch stays away!! AF is due the 21st if she doesn't make an appearance I will test on the 23rd (13DPO). Good luck to you all!:dust:

8DPO-Tender breast, again more on the left side. Creamy CM. Went for dinner with a friend and felt nauseous afterwards. It came and went throughout the night. my husband was eating crackers next to me at one point and I had to get up and leave as I was going to simultaneously puke and punch him at the same time! Super cranky! 

9DPO-feely pukey again this morning on and off-didn't start feeling gross till I got out of bed. Creamy CM slight darker colored than before. Breast continue to be tender.

I am DYING to test...I might cave and test tomorrow morning as this nausea is getting me paranoid (in a good way obviously haha).


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.


Still holding out girls wow this is a weird cycle now on cd37 by the way starting to think I o'd later even though o waa confirmed by ov test x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ok, this was giving me a hard time posting yeterday so now I think I have like a million of the same post on here. Sorry. lol (OK, not a million, but a lot)


----------



## SweetPea3200

SweetPea3200 said:


> Love this thread! And I'm feeling good about this cycle so here it goes!
> *100mg of clomid days 3-7*
> 
> 1dpo-5dpo Wicked muscle cramps in feet and hands, heartburn, nothing much else
> 
> 6dpo- Still muscle cramps and heartburn, Progesterone level 65!!
> 
> 7dpo- Weird feeling in lower abdomen
> 
> 8dpo- Kind of weird tinges, light cramping, little bit of cold-like symptoms, still heartburn with pukey burps:( sensitive nipples which is not unusual for me.
> 
> 9dpo- Feeling gross in the lower tummy, cough and stuffy nose this morning, really dry mouth! Restless legs when trying to fall asleep
> 
> 10dpo- very light cramping (gearing up for AF?), still dry mouth, tired today:( BFN in the afternoon, hard time falling asleep because my legs felt sore and restless
> 
> 11dpo- Dry mouth again! Didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Not feeling much else so a little bummed. Restless legs again!
> 
> 12dpo- Wanted to sleep in again. A little bit of dry mouth. HCG blood test this morning! BFP!!
> 
> HCG Blood Test will be at 12dpo (on Thursday Dec 18th) because my clinic closes on Friday for the holidays. GL to everyone still waiting!!!

Can't believe I got to turn this green!!! Another blood test on Tuesday to make sure my levels are going up :)


----------



## ireadyermind

Boooo. AF got me a few minutes ago. See some of you gals in January's thread!


----------



## NinjaPanda

SweetPea3200 said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread! And I'm feeling good about this cycle so here it goes!
> *100mg of clomid days 3-7*
> 
> 1dpo-5dpo Wicked muscle cramps in feet and hands, heartburn, nothing much else
> 
> 6dpo- Still muscle cramps and heartburn, Progesterone level 65!!
> 
> 7dpo- Weird feeling in lower abdomen
> 
> 8dpo- Kind of weird tinges, light cramping, little bit of cold-like symptoms, still heartburn with pukey burps:( sensitive nipples which is not unusual for me.
> 
> 9dpo- Feeling gross in the lower tummy, cough and stuffy nose this morning, really dry mouth! Restless legs when trying to fall asleep
> 
> 10dpo- very light cramping (gearing up for AF?), still dry mouth, tired today:( BFN in the afternoon, hard time falling asleep because my legs felt sore and restless
> 
> 11dpo- Dry mouth again! Didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Not feeling much else so a little bummed. Restless legs again!
> 
> 12dpo- Wanted to sleep in again. A little bit of dry mouth. HCG blood test this morning! BFP!!
> 
> HCG Blood Test will be at 12dpo (on Thursday Dec 18th) because my clinic closes on Friday for the holidays. GL to everyone still waiting!!!
> 
> Can't believe I got to turn this green!!! Another blood test on Tuesday to make sure my levels are going up :)Click to expand...

Yay!! Congrats SweetPea :)

ireadyurmind - sorry to hear... Good luck next month! Who knows.... I may be there with you.... Hopefully not, but you never know!


----------



## spicyorange

Is "feeling weird" a symptom?lol. I feel odd today but can't out my finder on what it is! Also have a weird sense of smell


----------



## SweetPea3200

spicyorange said:


> Is "feeling weird" a symptom?lol. I feel odd today but can't out my finder on what it is! Also have a weird sense of smell

Both of those are common symptoms!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol

8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins


----------



## 808malia

My normal cycle is 30 days with a 10-11 day luteal phase. Me and my husband have been ttc for 3 months, and this cycle is just so different than the others! I ovulated on Dec 2nd which was 3 days earlier than usual, then I didn't have any symptoms until 9dpo when I started spotting. The spotting increased and I thought I just started my period a day or so early. The next day it was heavier like a light to medium flow period day, the next day it was much lighter and the day after that just a small amount of spotting. My periods are always 4 solid days with spotting the day before and the day after. So did I have a really short light 2 day period or heavy implantation bleeding? Also the day I started spotting I got the flu and my temps have stayed above the cover line ever since, even though I don't feel sick anymore. And ever since I stopped spotting I have had creamy ewcm everyday, which I usually only get right around ovulation. I took a test today and BFN, surely by now it would be positive if I was pregnant right? Today I am either cd7 or 17dpo... Any thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## NinjaPanda

808malia said:


> My normal cycle is 30 days with a 10-11 day luteal phase. Me and my husband have been ttc for 3 months, and this cycle is just so different than the others! I ovulated on Dec 2nd which was 3 days earlier than usual, then I didn't have any symptoms until 9dpo when I started spotting. The spotting increased and I thought I just started my period a day or so early. The next day it was heavier like a light to medium flow period day, the next day it was much lighter and the day after that just a small amount of spotting. My periods are always 4 solid days with spotting the day before and the day after. So did I have a really short light 2 day period or heavy implantation bleeding? Also the day I started spotting I got the flu and my temps have stayed above the cover line ever since, even though I don't feel sick anymore. And ever since I stopped spotting I have had creamy ewcm everyday, which I usually only get right around ovulation. I took a test today and BFN, surely by now it would be positive if I was pregnant right? Today I am either cd7 or 17dpo... Any thoughts? :shrug:

From the sounds of it you just had a short period (could have also been affected by you being sick). :( I have been in a similar situation before (and I usually bleed hard for 4-5 days with cramps that render me unable to walk for a day). It was during a time of high stress and I was coming down with a flu. From what I have read and understand, implantation bleeding is almost never like a period. It is supposed to be just light spotting.


----------



## 808malia

Thanks for responding! I have been searching the internet for days trying to find some info and I am reading mixed reviews. Do you think the ewcm could be from the cold meds I was taking all week?


----------



## goldeelox8

Did the cold medicine have guaifensen in it? Then probably a factor in the discharge.


----------



## spicyorange

BFN at 10dpo for me


----------



## NurseGinger

5dpo and I've noticed some cm, when feeling It felt watery but sticky and had some clumps if that makes sense. Not use to having that after O. Also came down with a sickly bug that had me a temp of 102 this am, migraine with aches and congestion. now I'm back to 98.6 but still feeling a bit blah. Hopefully this is all good signs. My bbs usually are tinder with sharp pains at times after O but today there barely anything. Maybe it's from being sick? Had a dream I was 5 weeks pregnant and when I slept during the day I had another dream about me talking to someone about their baby. One dream included my whole family even my dad who passed away in March. Fx this is all leading up to a bfp. I've had a dream about me being pregnant etc before with another cycle so I'm not looking too deep into my symptoms.


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
> 22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
> 23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.

Has anyone tested on internet cheapy and got bfn but then tested on a normal test like clear blue and got bfp ... or taken a long time to get bfp on internet cheapy ? Xx


----------



## mineral123

SweetPea3200 said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread! And I'm feeling good about this cycle so here it goes!
> *100mg of clomid days 3-7*
> 
> 1dpo-5dpo Wicked muscle cramps in feet and hands, heartburn, nothing much else
> 
> 6dpo- Still muscle cramps and heartburn, Progesterone level 65!!
> 
> 7dpo- Weird feeling in lower abdomen
> 
> 8dpo- Kind of weird tinges, light cramping, little bit of cold-like symptoms, still heartburn with pukey burps:( sensitive nipples which is not unusual for me.
> 
> 9dpo- Feeling gross in the lower tummy, cough and stuffy nose this morning, really dry mouth! Restless legs when trying to fall asleep
> 
> 10dpo- very light cramping (gearing up for AF?), still dry mouth, tired today:( BFN in the afternoon, hard time falling asleep because my legs felt sore and restless
> 
> 11dpo- Dry mouth again! Didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Not feeling much else so a little bummed. Restless legs again!
> 
> 12dpo- Wanted to sleep in again. A little bit of dry mouth. HCG blood test this morning! BFP!!
> 
> HCG Blood Test will be at 12dpo (on Thursday Dec 18th) because my clinic closes on Friday for the holidays. GL to everyone still waiting!!!
> 
> Can't believe I got to turn this green!!! Another blood test on Tuesday to make sure my levels are going up :)Click to expand...

Congratulations :)


----------



## mineral123

SweetPea3200 said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread! And I'm feeling good about this cycle so here it goes!
> *100mg of clomid days 3-7*
> 
> 1dpo-5dpo Wicked muscle cramps in feet and hands, heartburn, nothing much else
> 
> 6dpo- Still muscle cramps and heartburn, Progesterone level 65!!
> 
> 7dpo- Weird feeling in lower abdomen
> 
> 8dpo- Kind of weird tinges, light cramping, little bit of cold-like symptoms, still heartburn with pukey burps:( sensitive nipples which is not unusual for me.
> 
> 9dpo- Feeling gross in the lower tummy, cough and stuffy nose this morning, really dry mouth! Restless legs when trying to fall asleep
> 
> 10dpo- very light cramping (gearing up for AF?), still dry mouth, tired today:( BFN in the afternoon, hard time falling asleep because my legs felt sore and restless
> 
> 11dpo- Dry mouth again! Didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Not feeling much else so a little bummed. Restless legs again!
> 
> 12dpo- Wanted to sleep in again. A little bit of dry mouth. HCG blood test this morning! BFP!!
> 
> HCG Blood Test will be at 12dpo (on Thursday Dec 18th) because my clinic closes on Friday for the holidays. GL to everyone still waiting!!!
> 
> Can't believe I got to turn this green!!! Another blood test on Tuesday to make sure my levels are going up :)Click to expand...

Congratulations :)


----------



## zoeh

Don't know but THINK I o'ed, so going by CD instead of DPO. EDITED: Definite BFN on Christmas Eve (day 30), so I'm assuming random spotting days 19-23 wasn't implantation... I've had crazy post-O/PMS symptoms starting on day 16, and could have sworn by symptoms that I did ovulate early this cycle ~day 13, but a test should have shown up positive if that were the case. I might not even have ovulated... Guess that'll teach me not to go by symptoms alone during cycles :-/. 

CD19- Crazy dreams, mild cramping, light brown spotting, bloated
CD20- Weird dreams, bloated, light spotting, weepy
CD21- Light spotting on and off, bloated, lower back ache
CD22- Light spotting on and off. Glob of dark brown mucus in underwear (ick sorry if TMI). More weird, vivid dreams, bloated, phlegm in throat still hasn't disappeared and sinuses still swollen even after 10 days antibiotics, super emotional
CD23-26, Bloating, mild cramps
CD27- Weird dreams, emotional, so bloated/stretched feeling in lower abdomen, crazy emotional... I have cried at everything today. Twinge-y cramps. I actually took an OPK today because I was curious... positive?! Very strange, because I really could have sworn I'd already ovulated.
CD28- Weird, vivid dreams, emotional, bloated, very mild cramps, have been constipated for the last few days. Also, I think I'm imagining nipple discharge now. All through today, though, I could have sworn AF started; radiating back cramps that usually show up about the time of bleeding. Thinking AF is on her way. But another positive OPK.
CD29- My dreams keep getting crazier. Very bloated, to the point that all my pants are uncomfortable. Decided to try to wait until Dec. 31 to test in case I o'ed really late. Another positive OPK.
CD30- Still could swear every 5 minutes that AF has started. Don't remember dreams last night but woke up super early sweaty and feeling panicky. Still very bloated. Tested today because DH wanted me to before I had anything to drink on Christmas Eve. No surprise, definite BFN. So whatever the spotting was, it definitely wasn't implantation :-(. Gave up on OPKs.
CD31- Didn't really symptom-spot today because I've had so much to eat the past few days and probably had a bit more wine than I should have last night after the disappointment of the BFN.
CD32- Weird dreams still, very moody, very depressed thinking I might not have ovulated at all yet, really disliking my body for giving me all these false signals.
CD33- No AF, weird dreams.
CD34- No AF, weird dreams. Boobs are absolutely huge even though haven't gained weight. Not as bloated as before. If I hadn't ovulated and don't get a full-blown AF by CD40, I am going to be very confused. :-/
CD35- Nothing
CD36-39 Negative OPK? AF cramps. No AF. Confused.
CD40-42 Bloated, huge boobs, nauseated
CD43- Super bloated, huge boobs that have weird tender spots all over, mild cramps, lower back ache. I've actually been trying not to symptom-spot for a few days, but it's impossible because my symptoms are jumping up and down going HEY LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME. Not very happy with the way my body is acting at the moment.

CD ... VERY strong BFP on $ Tree test. Freaked out. Took my First Response. Another strong BFP. Called in and am going to get blood test done, but nurse said congratulations, you're pregnant. After nearly 2 years... I'm in shock!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins

9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)

Was tempted to buy some cheapie dollar store tests but I am out of town Xmas shopping with MIL and SIL. They have been by my side all day and we don't want them knowing we've been ttc.


----------



## spicyorange

spicyorange said:


> This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard!
> Me so far:
> 0dpo very strong +OPks
> 1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
> 2dpo tender nipples
> 3dpo nothing
> 4dpo nothing
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo nothing
> (have had erect nipples for a few days ??)
> 7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.on and off all day.
> 8dpo nothing
> 9dpo nothing
> 10dpo BFN, nothing
> 11dpo nothing

I'm seeing a theme here!, has anyone ever got a bfp with no symptoms before missed af? Af due around 14dpo.


----------



## NurseGinger

My sister had no symptoms at all before her missed af


----------



## ireadyermind

SweetPea3200 said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread! And I'm feeling good about this cycle so here it goes!
> *100mg of clomid days 3-7*
> 
> 1dpo-5dpo Wicked muscle cramps in feet and hands, heartburn, nothing much else
> 
> 6dpo- Still muscle cramps and heartburn, Progesterone level 65!!
> 
> 7dpo- Weird feeling in lower abdomen
> 
> 8dpo- Kind of weird tinges, light cramping, little bit of cold-like symptoms, still heartburn with pukey burps:( sensitive nipples which is not unusual for me.
> 
> 9dpo- Feeling gross in the lower tummy, cough and stuffy nose this morning, really dry mouth! Restless legs when trying to fall asleep
> 
> 10dpo- very light cramping (gearing up for AF?), still dry mouth, tired today:( BFN in the afternoon, hard time falling asleep because my legs felt sore and restless
> 
> 11dpo- Dry mouth again! Didn't want to get out of bed this morning. Not feeling much else so a little bummed. Restless legs again!
> 
> 12dpo- Wanted to sleep in again. A little bit of dry mouth. HCG blood test this morning! BFP!!
> 
> HCG Blood Test will be at 12dpo (on Thursday Dec 18th) because my clinic closes on Friday for the holidays. GL to everyone still waiting!!!
> 
> Can't believe I got to turn this green!!! Another blood test on Tuesday to make sure my levels are going up :)Click to expand...

Congrats, lady! :dance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)

10dpo- sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous 

MIL kept making maybe your pregnant jokes this weekend (She's a nurse practitioner but doesn't know we're ttc) which has led me to think maybe I'll try testing early tomorrow.... I'm so worried AF will show her ugly face on the 24th like planned though because this time feels different but it could just be a strange cycle.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous 

11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. :( I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.


----------



## clairebear25

Hi ladies. Thought I would try this to keep myself slightly more sane. I have no idea when or if I ovulated (great start), I also have pcos. However I have consistent cycles of 39 days. So I am expecting my period on the 2nd January. We had spoken about having a baby but not given it any serious effort but this month something just seems off... Anywhooo, everything had been pretty normal. My little period tree on my phone app which I have updated for years told me my fertile period would start on the 14th. We dtd everyday that week but strangely on the 21st I had spots of link blood when I finished in the loo. My boobs are sore as per normal when I'm coming up to af but they usually go rock hard and are so full. This time they are normal size just tender. Other than that I have no symptoms. Felt a bit icky at work but I think that's because I have had a strange cold that comes and goes when it pleases... oh and I had the most bizarre dreams 2 nights ago about Guernsey cows, buying a house in America and a funny doll/strange female child.. (that is not made up, my head literally thought all that up!) Oh and I have had restless nights the last 2 nights...may explain the dream... anyway I just wondered if anyone can shed any light on when I may have ovulated or what all this means. I'm so sure that I couldn't possibly be pregnant that I may be brushing all this off....


----------



## gypsymama

gypsymama said:


> *1DPO* ... weird cramps on left side and center behind belly button. cervix still high, soft and os is open, CM is still stretchy. hives. took benadryl.
> 
> *2DPO* ... sharp pain right side, feels like ovulation cramping. much less CM, but still feels wet and has a little stretch to it, cervix lower than yesterday, os is still open but not as much.
> 
> *3DPO* ... feeling pretty good. constipated, but other than that, feel good. no symptoms.
> 
> *4DPO* ... annoying dull ache on left side, cervix low, firm, os is tightly shut. drinking lots of water, but retaining water. bloated. constipated. boobs feel just a tad bit tender. a little irritable and moody.
> 
> *5DPO* ... boobs feel a tad bit heavy and a wee bit tender, nothing major though. dry CM, virtually nothing there. constipated (day3). drinking lots, but still retaining water. in a much better mood today. still have a dull ache on left side.
> 
> *6DPO* ... virtually no symptoms. boobs are not tender or sore. took a midday nap. Extremely irritable and annoyed at everything. CM creamy, but not much, cervix low, form, os tightly shut.
> 
> *7DPO* ... cervix so high, it was tough to get to. firm. os is tightly shut. boobs feel like water balloons; heavy, but not sore. mild heartburn. not much else to note.
> 
> *8DPO* ... still annoying dull ache on left side of pelvis. don't think i've ever noticed this pain on such a consistent basis, not even with my other pregnancies. cyst, maybe? boobs are extremely tender right around the areola and the sides. slight nausea this morning. a bit of heartburn after morning coffee. lower backache. had weird dream last night, not necessarily vivid, but definitely bizarre. cervix high, firm, os is closed. barely any CM.
> 
> *9DPO* ... temp spike, not sure why. threw up undigested food while brushing teeth this morning (gross). cramps early this am, center and right behind belly button. sinuses are a wreck. cervix low, firm, os (seemingly) closed. gassy. decrease in appetite. boobs are a lot less tender/sore than they were yesterday. feeling extremely tired. took a nap after dinner, woke up, got the kids ready for bed and went back to sleep.
> 
> *10DPO* .. cervix very high this morning, could barely reach it, firm, os is mostly closed, but feels slightly open. no blood. sinuses bothering me again. decreased appetite. sensitive gums, upper left side. hurts to eat on left side of mouth. boobs are extremely heavy and full, but only a little tender.
> 
> *11DPO* .. cervix still high, but os feels slightly open. dry cm. boobs feel heavy, but not too sore.
> 
> *12DPO* .. headache. cramps left side. irritable and moody. boobs still heavy and a little tender.
> 
> *13DPO* .. headache. stuffy nose. heavy feeling in my pelvis, that right before you get your period type of heaviness, but not exactly cramps. boobs feel deflated but tender. cervix high, firm, os seems slightly open. took ept *BFN*!
> 
> *14DPO* .. stuffy nose.boobs feel normal. huge temp drop. i'm pretty sure i'm out this month. AF should be here tomorrow or tuesday. not feeling very optimistic.

AF came on full force at about 7:00pm 

:growlmad:

on to the next cycle


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
> 22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
> 23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.
> 24dpo- feeling sick very tired and mild cramps on and off still no af cerix med and hard booo
> 25dpo- very tired bad cramps all day lots of cm cervix has gone back high and soft if no af I will test wednesday christmas eve but not on cheapie on a digi

Im still holding out girls :) xx


----------



## adge

adge said:


> adge said:
> 
> 
> Ok I promised myself I wasn't going to symptom stalk this month but I simply cannot help myself!! early chemical last month so I'm really hoping this is the month! Had a really ok so here is my symptoms by DPO
> 
> 1DPO-Spotting, cramps (probably from ovulation), EWCM
> 
> 2DPO-cramps
> 
> 3DPO-Spotting (like a fair amount....really unusual bright red) cramps
> 
> 4DPO-Creamy CM, gas and indigestion, left pelvic pain
> 
> 5DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, left and right pelvic pain on and off actually woke me up in the middle of the night in hurt so much!
> 
> 6DPO-Creamy CM, gas, indigestions, cramps, tender breast on the left side mainly
> 
> 7DPO-Creamy CM, left pelvic pain again (just never seems to go away for more than a couple hours at a time) sore hips, tender breasts
> 
> 
> Here is hoping the witch stays away!! AF is due the 21st if she doesn't make an appearance I will test on the 23rd (13DPO). Good luck to you all!:dust:
> 
> 8DPO-Tender breast, again more on the left side. Creamy CM. Went for dinner with a friend and felt nauseous afterwards. It came and went throughout the night. my husband was eating crackers next to me at one point and I had to get up and leave as I was going to simultaneously puke and punch him at the same time! Super cranky!
> 
> 9DPO-feely pukey again this morning on and off-didn't start feeling gross till I got out of bed. Creamy CM slight darker colored than before. Breast continue to be tender.
> 
> I am DYING to test...I might cave and test tomorrow morning as this nausea is getting me paranoid (in a good way obviously haha).Click to expand...

10 DPO-continue to feel nauseous sore boobs BFN

11DPO-less nauseous but I feel just weird in my stomach (sort of burning?). Sore boobs. Lots of creamy CM (sort of a light brownish color).

12DPO-Spotting pink and brown....AF is surely on her way now....Super depressed I had every symptom it's just not fair!!!

AF showed up today in full force....on to next month....


----------



## Laura726

Not really trying but we have DTD around O time so going to participate...

CD 10: Pink streaked EWCM twice on toilet paper only, suspected ovulation(I don't temp, chart or use OPK's)
Suspected ovulation was between Dec. 19th-Dec. 21st. 

Between 20-22DPO! 

12.20.14-1DPO: Pain in left lower abdomen near hip, loads of EWCM, felt like I peed myself, nausea, cramps, bloated
12.21.14-2DPO: Pain in left lower abdomen like a stabbing sensation, cramps, loads of EWCM, nausea, bloated, lower back ache
12.22.14-3DPO: Cramps, cervical mucus is between creamy and egg white, backache, cervical position seems to be high, heartburn. 
12.23.14-4DPO: Cramps, creamy/egg white stretchy and sticky cm, headache, backache, high cervical position, fatigue, acne on chin, TMI alert: lots of diarrhea 
12.24.14-5DPO: Cramps, TMI alert... very wet creamy cm, mad heartburn(it's like molten lava), backache, cervix high, pain in left side near hip, bloated feeling, hungry, nausea, dry heaving, extremely gassy, got so sick I had to take anti-nausea meds just to get past it
12.25.14-6DPO: watery cm, slight cramps, backache, fatigue, slightly sensitive bbs(mostly nip area), bloated, strange pinching sensation across stomach, slight headache, nausea
12.26.14-7DPO: Nausea, slight headache, backache, creamy cervical mucus, cramps, bloated, gassy, weird dull ache in abdomen, really emotional, cervix was hard to reach and felt closed... Sharp twinge in left breast, clearish cream colored sticky liquid from left breast. Feel like I'm out and like I'm going to get AF...
12.27.14-8DPO: Sore bbs, lower backache, metallic taste in mouth, hungry, nauseous, gassy, constipated, crampy in pelvic area, watery cm, heartburn with pukey acidic burps. 
12.28.14-9DPO: Crampy, horrible lower backache, sore BBS, so moody, feel like I have a uti, otherwise feeling totally out... :bfn: on dollar tree cheapie. 
12.29.14-10DPO: I'm beginning to think these symptoms are in my head... Crampy, fatigued, horrible backache, pain in upper abdomen that was only eased by eating, watery cm. Possibly a Uti. :bfn: small glob of cloudy ewcm, sudden random shooting pain in right ovary area, "let down" feeling in breasts followed by erect nipples, shortness of breath and nausea. 
12.30.14-11DPO: Don't feel pregnant at all. :( Sore bbs, lower backache, creamy cm, cervix high and closed. Still think I have a Uti, pulling sensation around uterus area, weird pains near right side, burning sensation in uterus area. :bfn:
12.31.14-12DPO: :bfn: Still feel like I have a uti, lower back pain, nausea, feel out and like these symptoms are all in my head. No more testing until :af: lower abdominal cramping, pukey burps(like reflux), heavy type feeling in lower abdomen, creamy cm, cervix high and feels closed. 
1.1.15-13DPO: pinkish orange cm(IB maybe?) cervix high, cramps, back pain, right ovary pain, sore bbs, really hungry. :bfn: spotting when I check cm(off and on twice).
1.2.15-14DPO: Cramps off and on in lower center abdomen and right ovary area, backache, sore area on chin/jaw area(rly strange), dry mouth, sensitive nipples, feel like af is coming, Think I'm out. :(
1.3.15-15DPO: Extreme nausea, felt light headed, shaky and like I had low blood sugar when I didn't eat this am, cramps in lower center abdomen off and on, spotting reddish brown once when I went #2, bbs feel fuller, back pain in right lower side going down my hip into my right leg. Feels like I've done about 200 sit ups. :bfn: gassy, twinge and pulling sensation near left hip. 
1.4.15-16DPO: nausea, twinges in lower abdomen, diarrhea/constipation, red/brown rust colored spotting after bowel movement, slight cramps, sore heavy feeling bbs, gassy.
1.5.15-17DPO: Crampy, headache, backache, spotting off and on, sore BBS. 
1.6.15-18DPO: Cramps, backache, sore bbs, spotting off and on, gassy. 
1.7.15-19DPO: Nausea, backache, sore bbs, diarrhea, spotting a few times then nothing, twinges and pulling sensation, cervix high and soft like my lips, weird twinge in left breast. 
1.8.15-20DPO: Af due today... One spot of red, nausea, headache, backache, twinges, sensitive nipples, pulling sensation, cervix high and soft like my lips. :af: :bfn:
1.9.15-21DPO: Still :af:, Nausea, bloated, headache, backache, hungry, fatigue, sensitive bbs, bbs are really veiny, weird blue spidery looking vein in middle of lower abdomen.
1.10.15-22DPO: Still :af:, no spotting, bloated, acidic burps, pulling sensation in lower abdomen, weird shooting pains in abdomen, stretchy ewcm, nausea, backache, headache, emotional. 

I will update to *Red* or *Green* after AF is due on 1.8.15


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

I've stalked long enough- read through all 328 pages- and I'm a little more than halfway through my TWW wait so I might as well add my cycle too :) period is due Sunday 12/28. 

Positive OPK on CD 16 and 17, negative CD 18, so figuring O day was CD17. Sex on (among others) days 13, 14, 15, 18, 19 so I feel pretty good about that. 

CD18/1DPO- a good bit of EWCM and it was pink tinged. Ovulation bleeding perhaps? Cervix open, didn't chart anything else about position. Slightly crampy and more than slightly impatient.

CD19/2DPO- All I have in Ovia is increased sex drive & excited. 

CD20/3DPO- Heartburn no matter what I eat. Ovia says "happy, calm, excited". My husband asked me this day if I were pregnant because I was so giddy, and that I acted like that when I was pregnant last time. I hope so, but too early to know! CM dry.

CD21/4DPO- My chin itches like when I'm about to break out before my period. I'm also farting like a trucker, and still have mad indiestion. Still charted happy and excited as well as emotional. Cried watching my son's kindergarten Christmas program- like cried the entire time. CM pretty dry.

CD22/5DPO- Creamy/sticky CM but not a lot. Cervix is way high, but it _always_ feels kinda open so I'm not really sure about that or texture. Crampy uterus. Continued indigestion no matter what I eat which sucks because that's all I want to do. And fart.

CD23/6DPO- Cervix is still super high, with obviously medium openness and texture. Chin has a few legit zits. Farting like it's my job and eating just as much. Indigestion has subsided thankfully. I'm bloated and crampy and my boobs are starting to be a little tender. 

CD24/7DPO- Cervix is medium high, soft, and obviously closed. a bit of creamy/sticky CM. Still ridiculously gassy and bloated with pinching pelvic pain and cramps. HPT was negative but I just can't resist peeing on stuff apparently. 

CD25/8DPO- Creamy/sticky CM, but with a few chunks/strands that are almost stretchy like EWCM but not slippery. it is yellowish and there on my TP when I wiped- I didn't have to go looking for it like the past few days. Cervix is definitely closed, medium height and texture. Stilllllllll farting. Boobs have started to feel sore like they're full of milk. Still no nipple tenderness really. Cramping like the dickens now, they're a bit more intense than period cramps. Chin is zitty. I'm sure I'll pee on something when I get home from work in the morning ;)
(Negative, but still early) 
And as I'm laying in bed I feel it's worth noting that I'm exhausted to the point of falling asleep while the santa on reindeer cam read a bedtime story. Only been that tired before during my two pregnancies, jusssssst sayin' ;)

CD26/9DPO- gassy, backache, plenty o' cramping. Acne still there. Now I'm bitchy on Christmas Eve too! BFN. Feeling pretty pessimistic today. Cervix is high, medium, closed with creamy CM. Period due in 3 days. Trying to remember it wasn't until 11DPO that I got a BFP last time, and every test was stark white till then.

CD27/10DPO- omgggggggg is this a Christmas miracle? My son woke us up around 7:20 because Santa came :) I POA dollar tree test and two ICs. It all looked pretty obviously negative right away. I know from experience that the dollar tree cheapies can take the whollllllle test window to produce a BFP so when I went back upstairs I took another glance and there was a faint line! Now I'm going to have to dig the ICs out of the trash and have another look. I'm on about a four hour hold now so I might just go ahead and pee on more stuff. 
Symptom-wise: I don't feel like checking CM or anything because we had some early morning Christmas booty and I'm sure it's all slimy in there. I have legit breast tenderness and itchy nipples, though I wonder how much of that is imagination now? Like, it said I was pregnant so surely my boobs must kill? right? lol 
Hope to update GREEN for sure soon!

**Update** did a four hour hold and got a definite BFP while the pee was still wet! OMG! time to turn it green!


----------



## spicyorange

spicyorange said:


> This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard!
> Me so far:
> 0dpo very strong +OPks
> 1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
> 2dpo tender nipples
> 3dpo nothing
> 4dpo nothing
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo nothing
> (have had erect nipples for a few days ??)
> 7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.on and off all day.
> 8dpo nothing
> 9dpo nothing
> 10dpo BFN, nothing
> 11dpo nothing
> 12dpo mild dizziness
> 13dpo BFP!!!

Don't know how to turn green on my phone but here is proof that no symptoms spent always mean much!!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Congratulations spicy orange!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

spicyorange said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard!
> Me so far:
> 0dpo very strong +OPks
> 1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
> 2dpo tender nipples
> 3dpo nothing
> 4dpo nothing
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo nothing
> (have had erect nipples for a few days ??)
> 7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.on and off all day.
> 8dpo nothing
> 9dpo nothing
> 10dpo BFN, nothing
> 11dpo nothing
> 12dpo mild dizziness
> 13dpo BFP!!!
> 
> Don't know how to turn green on my phone but here is proof that no symptoms spent always mean much!!!Click to expand...

YAY! Congratulations spicyorange! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous 
11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.

12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!


----------



## Laura726

Congrats spicyorange!


----------



## clairebear25

Congrats spicy orange x


----------



## tiatruck

Alright ladies I have been stalking this page for the last two days and finally decided I would post mine. I have been tracking using Ovia for the last 3 cycles. I have been pretty regular with a 26 day cycle. I believe I ovulated on the 12 or 13 so I maybe off by 1 dpo. me and my dh did the 11,12,13,14,15. 

0dpo- I took my temp on this day and i was 97.9, egg white CM
1dpo- egg white CM, increased sex drive, really bad neck pain some cold and flu symptoms, 97.4
2dpo- 97.3, same as before
3dpo- school glue CM, 97.6, cramps, constipation, acne and my nipples were so sore(never happened before)
4dpo- 97.8, school glue CM, dizziness, nipple soreness, and breast sore now too.
5dpo- 97.4, school glue CM, fatigue, decrease in sex drive, nipple soreness still
6dpo- same CM, but all symptoms gone. 
7dpo- CM same, 97.4, right pelvic pain, gas, dizziness
8dpo- same as yesterday
9dpo- egg white CM, 97.60, joint pain, cramps, gas, cranky
10dpo- today my temp is 97.6. I took a dollar tree test this morning with first morning urine and got a very faint BFP, so I went and got a FRET and it was negative. 

I read online this happening to a lot of people. AF is due on the 27 so I am going to try and wait it out.


----------



## SweetPea3200

spicyorange said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard!
> Me so far:
> 0dpo very strong +OPks
> 1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
> 2dpo tender nipples
> 3dpo nothing
> 4dpo nothing
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo nothing
> (have had erect nipples for a few days ??)
> 7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.on and off all day.
> 8dpo nothing
> 9dpo nothing
> 10dpo BFN, nothing
> 11dpo nothing
> 12dpo mild dizziness
> 13dpo BFP!!!
> 
> Don't know how to turn green on my phone but here is proof that no symptoms spent always mean much!!!Click to expand...

I was just about to reply to your previous post that no symptoms in totally normal! I also got a BFN on 10dpo and then a BFP later. Congrats girl:) So excited for you!


----------



## ireadyermind

spicyorange said:


> This is a great thread, I hadn't managed to read all of it yet but it's so helpful. I have ibs so spotting symptoms from ibs symptoms is hard!
> Me so far:
> 0dpo very strong +OPks
> 1dpo nothing (lighter posative OPKs)
> 2dpo tender nipples
> 3dpo nothing
> 4dpo nothing
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo nothing
> (have had erect nipples for a few days ??)
> 7dpo stitch like pain in my left side near my hip, sharp and localised.on and off all day.
> 8dpo nothing
> 9dpo nothing
> 10dpo BFN, nothing
> 11dpo nothing
> 12dpo mild dizziness
> 13dpo BFP!!!

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
> 22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
> 23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.
> 24dpo- feeling sick very tired and mild cramps on and off still no af cerix med and hard booo
> 25dpo- very tired bad cramps all day lots of cm cervix has gone back high and soft if no af I will test wednesday christmas eve but not on cheapie on a digi
> 26dpo- starting I havnt ovulated at all :/ no af creamy cm cramps pinching pains and had a wave of sickness when stould quing to check out of shop which was weird tomorrow is test day or may leave it to early morning christmas day x

Im going crazy cd42 today no af this is a hell of a long cycle hope I get my bfp or this is gunna br one painful af x


----------



## 808malia

Congrats spicyorange! So excited for you!!!:baby::happydance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous 
11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.
12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!

13 dpo - bbs still hurting like crazy, increase in cm, cm is cloudy and somewhat strechy (sort of like snot). My bbs have never hurt this bad and my cm doesn't normally look like that before af but non-the less, I think she may be on her way. Had another bfn this morning. :(


----------



## tiatruck

tiatruck said:


> Alright ladies I have been stalking this page for the last two days and finally decided I would post mine. I have been tracking using Ovia for the last 3 cycles. I have been pretty regular with a 26 day cycle. I believe I ovulated on the 12 or 13 so I maybe off by 1 dpo. me and my dh did the 11,12,13,14,15.
> 
> 0dpo- I took my temp on this day and i was 97.9, egg white CM
> 1dpo- egg white CM, increased sex drive, really bad neck pain some cold and flu symptoms, 97.4
> 2dpo- 97.3, same as before
> 3dpo- school glue CM, 97.6, cramps, constipation, acne and my nipples were so sore(never happened before)
> 4dpo- 97.8, school glue CM, dizziness, nipple soreness, and breast sore now too.
> 5dpo- 97.4, school glue CM, fatigue, decrease in sex drive, nipple soreness still
> 6dpo- same CM, but all symptoms gone.
> 7dpo- CM same, 97.4, right pelvic pain, gas, dizziness
> 8dpo- same as yesterday
> 9dpo- egg white CM, 97.60, joint pain, cramps, gas, cranky
> 10dpo- today my temp is 97.6. I took a dollar tree test this morning with first morning urine and got a very faint BFP, so I went and got a FRET and it was negative. I tried some DDT again last night and they were positive but much stronger
> 11dpo- my temp was 97.8, I took my other FRER test this morning and got a :bfp::bfp:


----------



## Laura726

tiatruck said:


> Alright ladies I have been stalking this page for the last two days and finally decided I would post mine. I have been tracking using Ovia for the last 3 cycles. I have been pretty regular with a 26 day cycle. I believe I ovulated on the 12 or 13 so I maybe off by 1 dpo. me and my dh did the 11,12,13,14,15.
> 
> 0dpo- I took my temp on this day and i was 97.9, egg white CM
> 1dpo- egg white CM, increased sex drive, really bad neck pain some cold and flu symptoms, 97.4
> 2dpo- 97.3, same as before
> 3dpo- school glue CM, 97.6, cramps, constipation, acne and my nipples were so sore(never happened before)
> 4dpo- 97.8, school glue CM, dizziness, nipple soreness, and breast sore now too.
> 5dpo- 97.4, school glue CM, fatigue, decrease in sex drive, nipple soreness still
> 6dpo- same CM, but all symptoms gone.
> 7dpo- CM same, 97.4, right pelvic pain, gas, dizziness
> 8dpo- same as yesterday
> 9dpo- egg white CM, 97.60, joint pain, cramps, gas, cranky
> 10dpo- today my temp is 97.6. I took a dollar tree test this morning with first morning urine and got a very faint BFP, so I went and got a FRET and it was negative. I tried some DDT again last night and they were positive but much stronger
> 11dpo- my temp was 97.8, I took my other FRER test this morning and got a :bfp::bfp:

Yay, Congrats!!! :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

tiatruck said:


> tiatruck said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies I have been stalking this page for the last two days and finally decided I would post mine. I have been tracking using Ovia for the last 3 cycles. I have been pretty regular with a 26 day cycle. I believe I ovulated on the 12 or 13 so I maybe off by 1 dpo. me and my dh did the 11,12,13,14,15.
> 
> 0dpo- I took my temp on this day and i was 97.9, egg white CM
> 1dpo- egg white CM, increased sex drive, really bad neck pain some cold and flu symptoms, 97.4
> 2dpo- 97.3, same as before
> 3dpo- school glue CM, 97.6, cramps, constipation, acne and my nipples were so sore(never happened before)
> 4dpo- 97.8, school glue CM, dizziness, nipple soreness, and breast sore now too.
> 5dpo- 97.4, school glue CM, fatigue, decrease in sex drive, nipple soreness still
> 6dpo- same CM, but all symptoms gone.
> 7dpo- CM same, 97.4, right pelvic pain, gas, dizziness
> 8dpo- same as yesterday
> 9dpo- egg white CM, 97.60, joint pain, cramps, gas, cranky
> 10dpo- today my temp is 97.6. I took a dollar tree test this morning with first morning urine and got a very faint BFP, so I went and got a FRET and it was negative. I tried some DDT again last night and they were positive but much stronger
> 11dpo- my temp was 97.8, I took my other FRER test this morning and got a :bfp::bfp:
> 
> Congrats! :)Click to expand...


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous 
11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.
12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!
13 dpo - bbs still hurting like crazy, increase in cm, cm is cloudy and somewhat strechy (sort of like snot). My bbs have never hurt this bad and my cm doesn't normally look like that before af but non-the less, I think she may be on her way. Had another bfn this morning. 

14 dpo - bbs still giving me those super sore twinges, cm is still snot-like, and af is still not here yet... decided to bite the bullet and spend money on a FRER and it looks like I might have a faint positive but I'll wait a couple more days before I test again. I don't want to get my hopes up before I get a bfp or af comes!


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Trying to not be too excited after a MMC in October, but.....weeeeeeee! Mixed up between cautiously optimistic, to super freakin' excited, to complete denial. Calling the doctor tomorrow! 



Mrsgoodhart said:


> I've stalked long enough- read through all 328 pages- and I'm a little more than halfway through my TWW wait so I might as well add my cycle too :) period is due Sunday 12/28.
> 
> Positive OPK on CD 16 and 17, negative CD 18, so figuring O day was CD17. Sex on (among others) days 13, 14, 15, 18, 19 so I feel pretty good about that.
> 
> CD18/1DPO- a good bit of EWCM and it was pink tinged. Ovulation bleeding perhaps? Cervix open, didn't chart anything else about position. Slightly crampy and more than slightly impatient.
> 
> CD19/2DPO- All I have in Ovia is increased sex drive & excited.
> 
> CD20/3DPO- Heartburn no matter what I eat. Ovia says "happy, calm, excited". My husband asked me this day if I were pregnant because I was so giddy, and that I acted like that when I was pregnant last time. I hope so, but too early to know! CM dry.
> 
> CD21/4DPO- My chin itches like when I'm about to break out before my period. I'm also farting like a trucker, and still have mad indiestion. Still charted happy and excited as well as emotional. Cried watching my son's kindergarten Christmas program- like cried the entire time. CM pretty dry.
> 
> CD22/5DPO- Creamy/sticky CM but not a lot. Cervix is way high, but it _always_ feels kinda open so I'm not really sure about that or texture. Crampy uterus. Continued indigestion no matter what I eat which sucks because that's all I want to do. And fart.
> 
> CD23/6DPO- Cervix is still super high, with obviously medium openness and texture. Chin has a few legit zits. Farting like it's my job and eating just as much. Indigestion has subsided thankfully. I'm bloated and crampy and my boobs are starting to be a little tender.
> 
> CD24/7DPO- Cervix is medium high, soft, and obviously closed. a bit of creamy/sticky CM. Still ridiculously gassy and bloated with pinching pelvic pain and cramps. HPT was negative but I just can't resist peeing on stuff apparently.
> 
> CD25/8DPO- Creamy/sticky CM, but with a few chunks/strands that are almost stretchy like EWCM but not slippery. it is yellowish and there on my TP when I wiped- I didn't have to go looking for it like the past few days. Cervix is definitely closed, medium height and texture. Stilllllllll farting. Boobs have started to feel sore like they're full of milk. Still no nipple tenderness really. Cramping like the dickens now, they're a bit more intense than period cramps. Chin is zitty. I'm sure I'll pee on something when I get home from work in the morning ;)
> (Negative, but still early)
> And as I'm laying in bed I feel it's worth noting that I'm exhausted to the point of falling asleep while the santa on reindeer cam read a bedtime story. Only been that tired before during my two pregnancies, jusssssst sayin' ;)
> 
> CD26/9DPO- gassy, backache, plenty o' cramping. Acne still there. Now I'm bitchy on Christmas Eve too! BFN. Feeling pretty pessimistic today. Cervix is high, medium, closed with creamy CM. Period due in 3 days. Trying to remember it wasn't until 11DPO that I got a BFP last time, and every test was stark white till then.
> 
> CD27/10DPO- omgggggggg is this a Christmas miracle? My son woke us up around 7:20 because Santa came :) I POA dollar tree test and two ICs. It all looked pretty obviously negative right away. I know from experience that the dollar tree cheapies can take the whollllllle test window to produce a BFP so when I went back upstairs I took another glance and there was a faint line! Now I'm going to have to dig the ICs out of the trash and have another look. I'm on about a four hour hold now so I might just go ahead and pee on more stuff.
> Symptom-wise: I don't feel like checking CM or anything because we had some early morning Christmas booty and I'm sure it's all slimy in there. I have legit breast tenderness and itchy nipples, though I wonder how much of that is imagination now? Like, it said I was pregnant so surely my boobs must kill? right? lol
> Hope to update GREEN for sure soon!
> 
> **Update** did a four hour hold and got a definite BFP while the pee was still wet! OMG! time to turn it green!


----------



## Laura726

Mrsgoodhart said:


> Trying to not be too excited after a MMC in October, but.....weeeeeeee! Mixed up between cautiously optimistic, to super freakin' excited, to complete denial. Calling the doctor tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsgoodhart said:
> 
> 
> I've stalked long enough- read through all 328 pages- and I'm a little more than halfway through my TWW wait so I might as well add my cycle too :) period is due Sunday 12/28.
> 
> Positive OPK on CD 16 and 17, negative CD 18, so figuring O day was CD17. Sex on (among others) days 13, 14, 15, 18, 19 so I feel pretty good about that.
> 
> CD18/1DPO- a good bit of EWCM and it was pink tinged. Ovulation bleeding perhaps? Cervix open, didn't chart anything else about position. Slightly crampy and more than slightly impatient.
> 
> CD19/2DPO- All I have in Ovia is increased sex drive & excited.
> 
> CD20/3DPO- Heartburn no matter what I eat. Ovia says "happy, calm, excited". My husband asked me this day if I were pregnant because I was so giddy, and that I acted like that when I was pregnant last time. I hope so, but too early to know! CM dry.
> 
> CD21/4DPO- My chin itches like when I'm about to break out before my period. I'm also farting like a trucker, and still have mad indiestion. Still charted happy and excited as well as emotional. Cried watching my son's kindergarten Christmas program- like cried the entire time. CM pretty dry.
> 
> CD22/5DPO- Creamy/sticky CM but not a lot. Cervix is way high, but it _always_ feels kinda open so I'm not really sure about that or texture. Crampy uterus. Continued indigestion no matter what I eat which sucks because that's all I want to do. And fart.
> 
> CD23/6DPO- Cervix is still super high, with obviously medium openness and texture. Chin has a few legit zits. Farting like it's my job and eating just as much. Indigestion has subsided thankfully. I'm bloated and crampy and my boobs are starting to be a little tender.
> 
> CD24/7DPO- Cervix is medium high, soft, and obviously closed. a bit of creamy/sticky CM. Still ridiculously gassy and bloated with pinching pelvic pain and cramps. HPT was negative but I just can't resist peeing on stuff apparently.
> 
> CD25/8DPO- Creamy/sticky CM, but with a few chunks/strands that are almost stretchy like EWCM but not slippery. it is yellowish and there on my TP when I wiped- I didn't have to go looking for it like the past few days. Cervix is definitely closed, medium height and texture. Stilllllllll farting. Boobs have started to feel sore like they're full of milk. Still no nipple tenderness really. Cramping like the dickens now, they're a bit more intense than period cramps. Chin is zitty. I'm sure I'll pee on something when I get home from work in the morning ;)
> (Negative, but still early)
> And as I'm laying in bed I feel it's worth noting that I'm exhausted to the point of falling asleep while the santa on reindeer cam read a bedtime story. Only been that tired before during my two pregnancies, jusssssst sayin' ;)
> 
> CD26/9DPO- gassy, backache, plenty o' cramping. Acne still there. Now I'm bitchy on Christmas Eve too! BFN. Feeling pretty pessimistic today. Cervix is high, medium, closed with creamy CM. Period due in 3 days. Trying to remember it wasn't until 11DPO that I got a BFP last time, and every test was stark white till then.
> 
> CD27/10DPO- omgggggggg is this a Christmas miracle? My son woke us up around 7:20 because Santa came :) I POA dollar tree test and two ICs. It all looked pretty obviously negative right away. I know from experience that the dollar tree cheapies can take the whollllllle test window to produce a BFP so when I went back upstairs I took another glance and there was a faint line! Now I'm going to have to dig the ICs out of the trash and have another look. I'm on about a four hour hold now so I might just go ahead and pee on more stuff.
> Symptom-wise: I don't feel like checking CM or anything because we had some early morning Christmas booty and I'm sure it's all slimy in there. I have legit breast tenderness and itchy nipples, though I wonder how much of that is imagination now? Like, it said I was pregnant so surely my boobs must kill? right? lol
> Hope to update GREEN for sure soon!
> 
> **Update** did a four hour hold and got a definite BFP while the pee was still wet! OMG! time to turn it green!Click to expand...


Yay!!! Congrats. :)


----------



## readyyforbaby

Hey ladies! I've been stalking this thread for awhile now and decided to get some input before I go insane!!! 

so long story short, DH is deployed. I got the amazing opportunity to go out to visit him for a ten day stay. Unfortunately, according to my Ovia app, my fertile window began the day that I left for home. :growlmad: but of course we BD'd every day that I was out there, including the day that I left (first day of fertile window) which was December 17. According to the Ovia app, I think I O'd on the 19th. I'm crossing my fingers that, from what I've heard, Sperm can live for approximately 72 hours. HOPING that this worked out in our favor!!!!! 

So that would be put me at about 6 DPO now.

1-3 DPO: extremely gassy and constipated, increased CM
4 DPO: intense acne, extremely emotional, still gassy and constipated, increased CM
5 DPO: for the first time EVER in my life, i felt a stabbing cramping pain in my left pelvic area. I have no idea what that could have been but I know that I've never experienced that before! still gassy, emotional and now experiencing heartburn (which I never have)
6 DPO (today): cramping pains continue but are very random and sporadic. Still experiencing heartburn and constipation, but absolutely NO tenderness in the boob area which worries me. :nope: i just want a babyyyy!!!! :cry:

I have really short cycles normally, approximately 25 days, so AF is supposed to be due on January 3rd. CROSSING my fingers she never shows!!!!!!


----------



## readyyforbaby

i also forgot to mention the headaches!!! SOOO intense. :(


----------



## 1moreforme

readyyforbaby said:


> Hey ladies! I've been stalking this thread for awhile now and decided to get some input before I go insane!!!
> 
> so long story short, DH is deployed. I got the amazing opportunity to go out to visit him for a ten day stay. Unfortunately, according to my Ovia app, my fertile window began the day that I left for home. :growlmad: but of course we BD'd every day that I was out there, including the day that I left (first day of fertile window) which was December 17. According to the Ovia app, I think I O'd on the 19th. I'm crossing my fingers that, from what I've heard, Sperm can live for approximately 72 hours. HOPING that this worked out in our favor!!!!!
> 
> So that would be put me at about 6 DPO now.
> 
> 1-3 DPO: extremely gassy and constipated, increased CM
> 4 DPO: intense acne, extremely emotional, still gassy and constipated, increased CM
> 5 DPO: for the first time EVER in my life, i felt a stabbing cramping pain in my left pelvic area. I have no idea what that could have been but I know that I've never experienced that before! still gassy, emotional and now experiencing heartburn (which I never have)
> 6 DPO (today): cramping pains continue but are very random and sporadic. Still experiencing heartburn and constipation, but absolutely NO tenderness in the boob area which worries me. :nope: i just want a babyyyy!!!! :cry:
> 
> I have really short cycles normally, approximately 25 days, so AF is supposed to be due on January 3rd. CROSSING my fingers she never shows!!!!!!


I also have a cycle of 25 days! Due for AF jan 4th... I think I Oed last Monday the 22nd based on symptoms of O... So I'm thinking more 4dpo then my app says!

Good luck!!!


----------



## tiatruck

tiatruck said:


> tiatruck said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies I have been stalking this page for the last two days and finally decided I would post mine. I have been tracking using Ovia for the last 3 cycles. I have been pretty regular with a 26 day cycle. I believe I ovulated on the 12 or 13 so I maybe off by 1 dpo. me and my dh did the 11,12,13,14,15.
> 
> 0dpo- I took my temp on this day and i was 97.9, egg white CM
> 1dpo- egg white CM, increased sex drive, really bad neck pain some cold and flu symptoms, 97.4
> 2dpo- 97.3, same as before
> 3dpo- school glue CM, 97.6, cramps, constipation, acne and my nipples were so sore(never happened before)
> 4dpo- 97.8, school glue CM, dizziness, nipple soreness, and breast sore now too.
> 5dpo- 97.4, school glue CM, fatigue, decrease in sex drive, nipple soreness still
> 6dpo- same CM, but all symptoms gone.
> 7dpo- CM same, 97.4, right pelvic pain, gas, dizziness
> 8dpo- same as yesterday
> 9dpo- egg white CM, 97.60, joint pain, cramps, gas, cranky
> 10dpo- today my temp is 97.6. I took a dollar tree test this morning with first morning urine and got a very faint BFP, so I went and got a FRET and it was negative. I tried some DDT again last night and they were positive but much stronger
> 11dpo- my temp was 97.8, I took my other FRER test this morning and got a :bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> Update: I believe 12dpo I took a FRER and got another BFP so I went to the doctors with second morning unrine and got a BFN. I was pretty disappointed until I read some post saying the that it has happened to many people because the doctors test aren't as sensitive.
> 
> Yesterday which is the day before my missed period I did another test, clear blue and got a BFP. So now I'm waiting to get through tomorrow without a period but I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant.Click to expand...


----------



## readyyforbaby

1moreforme said:


> readyyforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I've been stalking this thread for awhile now and decided to get some input before I go insane!!!
> 
> so long story short, DH is deployed. I got the amazing opportunity to go out to visit him for a ten day stay. Unfortunately, according to my Ovia app, my fertile window began the day that I left for home. :growlmad: but of course we BD'd every day that I was out there, including the day that I left (first day of fertile window) which was December 17. According to the Ovia app, I think I O'd on the 19th. I'm crossing my fingers that, from what I've heard, Sperm can live for approximately 72 hours. HOPING that this worked out in our favor!!!!!
> 
> So that would be put me at about 6 DPO now.
> 
> 1-3 DPO: extremely gassy and constipated, increased CM
> 4 DPO: intense acne, extremely emotional, still gassy and constipated, increased CM
> 5 DPO: for the first time EVER in my life, i felt a stabbing cramping pain in my left pelvic area. I have no idea what that could have been but I know that I've never experienced that before! still gassy, emotional and now experiencing heartburn (which I never have)
> 6 DPO (today): cramping pains continue but are very random and sporadic. Still experiencing heartburn and constipation, but absolutely NO tenderness in the boob area which worries me. :nope: i just want a babyyyy!!!! :cry:
> 
> I have really short cycles normally, approximately 25 days, so AF is supposed to be due on January 3rd. CROSSING my fingers she never shows!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I also have a cycle of 25 days! Due for AF jan 4th... I think I Oed last Monday the 22nd based on symptoms of O... So I'm thinking more 4dpo then my app says!
> 
> Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Nice! yeah my Ovia app is so confusing. It doesn't tell me when I actually O'd and I don't experience any symptoms usually so i'm so confused! Good luck to you!!!! At least we have the holidays to TRY and help pass the time!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous 
11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.
12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!
13 dpo - bbs still hurting like crazy, increase in cm, cm is cloudy and somewhat strechy (sort of like snot). My bbs have never hurt this bad and my cm doesn't normally look like that before af but non-the less, I think she may be on her way. Had another bfn this morning. 
14 dpo - bbs still giving me those super sore twinges, cm is still snot-like, and af is still not here yet... decided to bite the bullet and spend money on a FRER and it looks like I might have a faint positive but I'll wait a couple more days before I test again. I don't want to get my hopes up before I get a bfp or af comes! 
15 dpo - nauseous, dizzy, headache, back ache, and tired... tested again (cuz I've gone testing crazy! and another faint line. hmmm.... AF still not here.

16 dpo - headache, feeling a little queezy, getting up super early to pee lately... did one last test to hopefully see a darker line and.... :bfp:!!!! Getting a blood test to confirm today! :happydance:

I've got it all planned for telling hubby (and my parents because we're at their place this week and my mom is already in on it but dad, grandma, and big bro don't know). I'm going to place a present under the tree with a baby blanket and the test inside. My mom is going to say "Oh, it looks like we missed one on Christmas" and give it to DH to open.... he might go catatonic.... or cry. One of the two. We're taking bets. :winkwink:


----------



## Laura726

NinjaPanda said:


> Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day
> 
> 1 dpo - nothing.
> 2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF)
> 3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
> 4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
> 5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
> - in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
> 6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
> - super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
> 7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
> 8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
> 9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
> 10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous
> 11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.
> 12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!
> 13 dpo - bbs still hurting like crazy, increase in cm, cm is cloudy and somewhat strechy (sort of like snot). My bbs have never hurt this bad and my cm doesn't normally look like that before af but non-the less, I think she may be on her way. Had another bfn this morning.
> 14 dpo - bbs still giving me those super sore twinges, cm is still snot-like, and af is still not here yet... decided to bite the bullet and spend money on a FRER and it looks like I might have a faint positive but I'll wait a couple more days before I test again. I don't want to get my hopes up before I get a bfp or af comes!
> 15 dpo - nauseous, dizzy, headache, back ache, and tired... tested again (cuz I've gone testing crazy! and another faint line. hmmm.... AF still not here.
> 
> 16 dpo - headache, feeling a little queezy, getting up super early to pee lately... did one last test to hopefully see a darker line and.... :bfp:!!!! Getting a blood test to confirm today! :happydance:
> 
> I've got it all planned for telling hubby (and my parents because we're at their place this week and my mom is already in on it but dad, grandma, and big bro don't know). I'm going to place a present under the tree with a baby blanket and the test inside. My mom is going to say "Oh, it looks like we missed one on Christmas" and give it to DH to open.... he might go catatonic.... or cry. One of the two. We're taking bets. :winkwink:



Congrats!!! You should video his response! Precious memories. :D


----------



## CatandKitten

I am 3dpo and cramping today. I hope this is a good sign, I tried it all this month...Guafenesin, Preseed, hips up, Softcup afterward. My DH is having back surgery in a week so we will miss next months cycle during his recovery so I sure hope for the best.


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!


----------



## 1moreforme

Thought I could join girls!! I totally thought I was out until today!!

1 DPO- nothing crazy, cramping all day but prob just post O
2 DPO- cramping still, white creamy cm
3 DPO- white creamy cm... Bbs starting to get sore??
4 DPO- had red cm when I checked cervix...bbs slightly sore, so so so tired, couldn't finish coffee
5 DPO- cm is rusty colored...couldn't eat my eggs, they tasted weird.. Bbs sore to touch again, white spots on areoles? Also areolas look a tad darker? White fluid leaked out of nipple after me and hubby DTD... That's when I knew this could just about be our month!!!
6 DPO- well that excitement was short lived... Checked my cm and it was red, so bummed... Breast still tenderish, I'm very tired, cramping a little

Now I might be 7dpo, I'm not 100% sure... I didn't use OPKs I'm just going off my O symptoms and CM... 12/22 was when I cramped the most!


----------



## Laura726

mineral123 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
> 22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
> 23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.
> 24dpo- feeling sick very tired and mild cramps on and off still no af cerix med and hard booo
> 25dpo- very tired bad cramps all day lots of cm cervix has gone back high and soft if no af I will test wednesday christmas eve but not on cheapie on a digi
> 26dpo- starting I havnt ovulated at all :/ no af creamy cm cramps pinching pains and had a wave of sickness when stould quing to check out of shop which was weird tomorrow is test day or may leave it to early morning christmas day x
> 
> Im going crazy cd42 today no af this is a hell of a long cycle hope I get my bfp or this is gunna br one painful af xClick to expand...



Any update from you? Did you get af?


----------



## YadairaD

YadairaD said:


> HELLO ladies!!!! I am new here so here we go!
> Fertile days November 27th to Dec 2nd estimated Ovulation day was the 29th! If not, it may have been the next day so I may be a day or so off on dpo. I have a 30 day cycle, luteal phase is about 15/16 days. Dh and I DTD the: 22nd-1st (twice on the 26th and skipped the 28th)
> 
> 1 dpo - Gassy, bloated, full feeling
> 2 dpo- I fainted! (first time ever happening) dizzy, nauseous, lightheaded, silght elevation in temp (99.2, usually around 96.8-97) White milky cm, TONS (unusual)
> 3 dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm (not as much as day befre), "wet" feeling down there. Twinges on left side, fatigued, bloated, frequent/sudden urges to pee
> 4dpo- nauseous, gassy, white milky cm, fatigued, bloated, starting to notice I'm bruising waaaaay easier. It usually takes a lot for me to bruise, I have at least 4 bruises right now. more twinges, frequent/sudden urges to pee
> 5 dpo- increase in appetite (eating soo much!!!! So unsual) suddenly dry "down there" had sex today and dh felt way toooo big in there, more intense orgasm and I noticed air escaping down there while we dtd, weird (tmi sorry!) "feeling pregnant"
> 6 dpo- the dr sent out for a blood test ( too early I know ) hot flashes
> when I check, there is still white cm. nauseous, gassy
> 7 dpo- 10 dpo: fatigued, bloated, gassy, headaches, random nausea, light headedness, hot flashes, mood wings, random headaches, white milky cm, full feeling, stopped "feeling pregnant" and constipation. Tingling and twinges lower belly area.
> 11 dpo: noticed my smell to be a little bit heightened, not much but still need to say that because I have horrible sense of smell. Sensitive nipples (unusual) breasts feel fuller/heavier. creamy white cm, dizziness, light-headed, nausea, food aversions
> 12 dpo: Light-headed, nauseous, major decrease in appetite even with liquids (threw-up twice), hot flashes on and off all day, creamy white cm, when I went to check my cervix everything felt tight in there tmi sorry!! fatigue, emotional, craving apples (weird) full feeling in lower abdomen and finally i had pain on my left side where I think my ovary would be, it was a sharp pain that lasted about 15 minutes or so. (IMPLANTION MAYBE????)
> 13 dpo: Gas/Flatulence, Pulling/Pinching on left side, Backache, Increased Sex Drive, Moodiness, Dizziness, Light Headed,Fatigue/Exhaustion, creamy white cm
> 14 dpo: AF is due today but there is no sign of her!!! Not even cramping, just creamy, watery white cm (fingers crossed) but I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Nausea, throwing/throwing up, backache, weepy/moody, very gassy! Little bit of cramping but it doesn't feel like af cramps
> 15 dpo: Major Fatigue and my boobs feel fuller. No sign of AF! Haven't been able to test today but hoping af doesn't show.
> 16 dpo: BFP!!!!!!!!! Fatigue, irritable/moody, I have cramps but not af type cramps. The kind of cramps you get in your lower abdomen like when you may have to go #2. Light spotting but not as heavy as af.
> 17 dpo: still spotting, heavier but still not like af. Hoping this is normal and that this little bean sticks!
> 
> ([/COLOR]
> 
> It was a chemical pregnancy. Oh well, on to the next cycle!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm sorry to hear that :(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

CatandKitten said:


> I am 3dpo and cramping today. I hope this is a good sign, I tried it all this month...Guafenesin, Preseed, hips up, Softcup afterward. My DH is having back surgery in a week so we will miss next months cycle during his recovery so I sure hope for the best.

That's what I thought last month. We did everything I could think of to get this to work. I had thought I was out of the game and was thinking ... what more can we do?? Luckily it seemed to work. Good luck!


----------



## BABTTC123

Caribbean! How is pregnancy treating ya?? 

Yadaira- Are you sure it is chemical? Have you tested recently? The bleeding can be fairly common in early pregnancy.

1forme- Your symptoms sound pretty promising! Can't wait to see your post turn green!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

BABTTC123 said:


> Caribbean! How is pregnancy treating ya??

It's not been too bad until today! It feels like I have gastro :( on the verge of throwing up all the time and running to the potty! I've been super tired and my boobs still feel beaten lol I have my first scan on the 5th of January so I am excited for that :)


----------



## YadairaD

Yes, I'm sure. I tested a couple days after and it was BFN. 
I do have a question though.. it might be tmi but 

What kind of cm did you have before you all ovulated? 
I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If i may have already ovulated or if I'm about to... I think the latter is correct. 
What kind of cm is the most fertile?


----------



## 1moreforme

YadairaD said:


> Yes, I'm sure. I tested a couple days after and it was BFN.
> I do have a question though.. it might be tmi but
> 
> What kind of cm did you have before you all ovulated?
> I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If i may have already ovulated or if I'm about to... I think the latter is correct.
> What kind of cm is the most fertile?


EWCM before ovulation-- looks the way it sounds (gross but true) it will be clear, very stringy, stretchy... I usually am creamy, EWCM, then creamy again


----------



## NinjaPanda

1moreforme said:


> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure. I tested a couple days after and it was BFN.
> I do have a question though.. it might be tmi but
> 
> What kind of cm did you have before you all ovulated?
> I'm currently having white, creamy cm and I'm wondering If i may have already ovulated or if I'm about to... I think the latter is correct.
> What kind of cm is the most fertile?
> 
> 
> EWCM before ovulation-- looks the way it sounds (gross but true) it will be clear, very stringy, stretchy... I usually am creamy, EWCM, then creamy againClick to expand...

I'm the same way...creamy, ewcm, then creamy... I never went back to creamy this month though and it just stayed that stretchy snot like texture before I got my bfp.


----------



## 1moreforme

Congrats on the BFP!!!


----------



## 1moreforme

Anyone have darker nips around 6/7/8 DPO?!


----------



## BABTTC123

CaribbeanBaby said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Caribbean! How is pregnancy treating ya??
> 
> It's not been too bad until today! It feels like I have gastro :( on the verge of throwing up all the time and running to the potty! I've been super tired and my boobs still feel beaten lol I have my first scan on the 5th of January so I am excited for that :)Click to expand...

Ah! That's got to be exciting!! Glad that you found a good doctor! 
The symptoms have to suck but I have heard it means rhat you have a pretty healthy pregnancy :3


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)


----------



## mineral123

Laura726 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
> 22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
> 23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.
> 24dpo- feeling sick very tired and mild cramps on and off still no af cerix med and hard booo
> 25dpo- very tired bad cramps all day lots of cm cervix has gone back high and soft if no af I will test wednesday christmas eve but not on cheapie on a digi
> 26dpo- starting I havnt ovulated at all :/ no af creamy cm cramps pinching pains and had a wave of sickness when stould quing to check out of shop which was weird tomorrow is test day or may leave it to early morning christmas day x
> 
> Im going crazy cd42 today no af this is a hell of a long cycle hope I get my bfp or this is gunna br one painful af xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any update from you? Did you get af?Click to expand...


Yes unfortunately af came christmas day in the evening :( x


----------



## mineral123

Laura726 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
> 22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
> 23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.
> 24dpo- feeling sick very tired and mild cramps on and off still no af cerix med and hard booo
> 25dpo- very tired bad cramps all day lots of cm cervix has gone back high and soft if no af I will test wednesday christmas eve but not on cheapie on a digi
> 26dpo- starting I havnt ovulated at all :/ no af creamy cm cramps pinching pains and had a wave of sickness when stould quing to check out of shop which was weird tomorrow is test day or may leave it to early morning christmas day x
> 
> Im going crazy cd42 today no af this is a hell of a long cycle hope I get my bfp or this is gunna br one painful af xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any update from you? Did you get af?Click to expand...


Yes unfortunately af came christmas day in the evening :( x


----------



## Laura726

mineral123 said:


> Laura726 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> 3dpo- not much cm feeling a bit sick maybe due to hunger back ache in late eve
> 4dpo- feeling waves of sickness again may be down to hunger felt better after eating low back ache creamy small amount cm .
> 5dpo-hiccups all day never get hiccups dont know if its a sign.
> 6dpo-everything tastes off creamy cm loss of appetite
> 7dpo-woke up to very sore nipples this morning
> 8dpo- constipation very unusual for me, creamy cm
> 9dpo- feeling short tempered increased creamy cm very tired
> Not really feeling pregnant at this moment in time maybe a good sign (I hope)
> Had sharp pains in uterus lasted about a minute woth gooey discharge cervix was high and really soft and later in the evening some weird aches in uterus felt like pulles muscle if went to sit up or sit down.
> 10dpo- really tired, was going to test today but was to scared.
> 11dpo-bfn on internet cheapie :( not really anythink else except creamy cm
> 12dpo- few cramps and feeling sick and light headed hope its nkt af also creamy cm
> 13dpo- so today me and hubby dtd and after I felt like a weird crampy ache in my uterus ? Have also had weird cramps on and off all day and creamy cm .
> 14dpo- mild cramps today creamy cm and bfn booooooo :( think im out surely would have shown up by now :(
> 15dpo-still no af having a few mild cramps and creamy cm more than usual
> 16dpo-af still not here :) although I have a feeling she will be showing up on the next couple of days due antime now will test if af dosnt show up by 23dpo but im sure she will boooooo :( mild cramps still with creamy cm and constipation (not normally something I suffer from)
> 17dpo- awful cramps sharp shooting psins in uterus all day, felt really wet thought af had come but was just loads of stretchy white cm ? What the hell is going on maybe af will come tomorrow? But I never normally have cm before period due ? Ahhhh so confused.also forgot to add ive not been able to do a number 2 for last 2 days.
> 18dpo- cervix medium soft have had very mild on of cramps and some creamy cm but still no af ?
> 19dpo- still no af some mild cramps and a little creamy cm and bfn boooooo :(
> 20dpo-thought af would be here today but nope nothing so confused will test again friday if still no af ....oh no think af is most defitnitely on her way feeling it tonight if not tomorrow morning :(
> 21dpo- af still NOT here maybe sge will come tomorrow still having some mild cramps and creamy cm ... also felt a bit sicky but could of been from skipping lunch.
> 22dpo-cramping mildly increase in creamy cm feeling irritable and a bit sickly on off tested super hungry bfn internet cheapy
> 23dpo- where is af ??? Cramps still happening mildly was sitting down got up a bit quick and felt an awful shooting pain in uterus that sharp it actually scared me a little .... feeling emotional today keep tearing up over silly things.
> 24dpo- feeling sick very tired and mild cramps on and off still no af cerix med and hard booo
> 25dpo- very tired bad cramps all day lots of cm cervix has gone back high and soft if no af I will test wednesday christmas eve but not on cheapie on a digi
> 26dpo- starting I havnt ovulated at all :/ no af creamy cm cramps pinching pains and had a wave of sickness when stould quing to check out of shop which was weird tomorrow is test day or may leave it to early morning christmas day x
> 
> Im going crazy cd42 today no af this is a hell of a long cycle hope I get my bfp or this is gunna br one painful af xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any update from you? Did you get af?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes unfortunately af came christmas day in the evening :( xClick to expand...



Oh no! :( I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## aley28

I'm gonna give this a try this cycle...

This is cycle #2 of TTC#3. I [finally] ovulated on Christmas Day, on CD25!

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening.


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> I'm back for round #2 of clomid!
> This round is 150 mg :)
> 
> I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip!
> 
> 0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!
> 
> 1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird..
> Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)
> 
> 2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open.
> Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

Sounds like you're off to a good start! The boobs and hot flashes are/were the worst for me early. Actually had an aversion to chocolate and alcohol too now that I think of it...


----------



## BABTTC123

I hope so!! 
I am more than ready to have a LO! :3


----------



## readyyforbaby

1-3 DPO: extremely gassy and constipated, increased CM
4 DPO: intense acne, extremely emotional, still gassy and constipated, increased CM
5 DPO: for the first time EVER in my life, i felt a stabbing cramping pain in my left pelvic area. I have no idea what that could have been but I know that I've never experienced that before! still gassy, emotional and now experiencing heartburn (which I never have)
6 DPO (today): cramping pains continue but are very random and sporadic. Still experiencing heartburn and constipation, but absolutely NO tenderness in the boob area which worries me. 
7 DPO: was reallyyyy craving my favorite sushi (cravings are normal for me every day. lol), but went to eat it and it tasted WRONG, i couldn't finish it! still having heartburn.
8DPO: gassy, headaches and heartburn. The headache was practically debilitating. probably because i refuse to take any pain medication.
9 DPO: ate panda express (my fave!) and felt suuuuper sick, threw up in mouth. also feeling extremely tired. slept for 12 hours the night before but still took nap during the day.
10 DPO (today): exhaaauuusted! seem to peeing more often, POAS this morning with FMU with a BFN. :dohh: hoping it's just too early. After dinner tonight i had an extremely upset stomach, didn't throw up though, but yawning like crazy by 8 PM. i'm really starting to feel pregnant! if i'm not, i must really be crazy because my body feels REALLY different! 

AF is supposed to be due on January 3rd. CROSSING my fingers she never shows!!!!!!


----------



## readyyforbaby

1-3 DPO: extremely gassy and constipated, increased CM
4 DPO: intense acne, extremely emotional, still gassy and constipated, increased CM
5 DPO: for the first time EVER in my life, i felt a stabbing cramping pain in my left pelvic area. I have no idea what that could have been but I know that I've never experienced that before! still gassy, emotional and now experiencing heartburn (which I never have)
6 DPO: cramping pains continue but are very random and sporadic. Still experiencing heartburn and constipation, but absolutely NO tenderness in the boob area which worries me. 
7 DPO: was reallyyyy craving my favorite sushi (cravings are normal for me every day. lol), but went to eat it and it tasted WRONG, i couldn't finish it! still having heartburn.
8DPO: gassy, headaches and heartburn. The headache was practically debilitating. probably because i refuse to take any pain medication.
9 DPO: ate panda express (my fave!) and felt suuuuper sick, threw up in mouth. also feeling extremely tired. slept for 12 hours the night before but still took nap during the day.
10 DPO (today): exhaaauuusted! seem to peeing more often, POAS this morning with FMU with a BFN. :dohh: hoping it's just too early. After dinner tonight i had an extremely upset stomach, didn't throw up though, but yawning like crazy by 8 PM. i'm really starting to feel pregnant! if i'm not, i must really be crazy because my body feels REALLY different! 

AF is supposed to be due on January 3rd. CROSSING my fingers she never shows!!!!!!


----------



## clairebear25

SO here I am with my green update but I'm not sure how to change colour.

0- felt a flutter in my tummy

1dpo - nothing
2dpo - nothing

3dpo - (I started getting a cold) feeling tired and had a restless night. I had the strangest dreams and I can remember them all. My bf commented on how 'sweet' I smelt down there (little bit tmi sorry) bbs are tender to touch but not usual firmness as usual at this time.*

4dpo - wiped pink in the morning. Maybe too early for IB but is unusual. Watery CM and restless at night

5dpo- waking up at 3.30 and restless (awake at 5am), feeling nauseas in the evening. Couldn't even bring myself to drink a cup of tea. Cervix is reeeeeally high

6dpo- boobs still not as sore or firm as they usually are before AF. mild cramps, skin flaring up, tired.*

7dpo- feeling far too normal... No signs of bfp or af?! No symptoms... woke up at 5am*

8dpo - Christmas Day... Woke up feeling pregnant but they could have been Christmas spirit! Nipples itchy, peeing a lot! high cervix

9dpo - peeing a lot. up at 4am. Cramps more severe. Lower tummy feels tight when I stretch out.*

10dpo - watery CM, High cervix, itchy nipples. Mild af like cramps. Strange dream

11dpo - cramps, really wet cm, woke up thinking AF had started. High cervix, soft... Really high... Open and wet. Boobs slightly tender but not firm or AF sore. Lower stomach still feels tight*

12dpo - localised cramps still no sore boobs... Skin flaring up again

13dpo- BFP SOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!!

HARDLY ANY SYMPTOMS AND LACKING MY USUAL AUNT FLOW BOOBS!

[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Laura726

clairebear25 said:


> SO here I am with my green update but I'm not sure how to change colour.
> 
> 0- felt a flutter in my tummy
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - nothing
> 
> 3dpo - (I started getting a cold) feeling tired and had a restless night. I had the strangest dreams and I can remember them all. My bf commented on how 'sweet' I smelt down there (little bit tmi sorry) bbs are tender to touch but not usual firmness as usual at this time.*
> 
> 4dpo - wiped pink in the morning. Maybe too early for IB but is unusual. Watery CM and restless at night
> 
> 5dpo- waking up at 3.30 and restless (awake at 5am), feeling nauseas in the evening. Couldn't even bring myself to drink a cup of tea. Cervix is reeeeeally high
> 
> 6dpo- boobs still not as sore or firm as they usually are before AF. mild cramps, skin flaring up, tired.*
> 
> 7dpo- feeling far too normal... No signs of bfp or af?! No symptoms... woke up at 5am*
> 
> 8dpo - Christmas Day... Woke up feeling pregnant but they could have been Christmas spirit! Nipples itchy, peeing a lot! high cervix
> 
> 9dpo - peeing a lot. up at 4am. Cramps more severe. Lower tummy feels tight when I stretch out.*
> 
> 10dpo - watery CM, High cervix, itchy nipples. Mild af like cramps. Strange dream
> 
> 11dpo - cramps, really wet cm, woke up thinking AF had started. High cervix, soft... Really high... Open and wet. Boobs slightly tender but not firm or AF sore. Lower stomach still feels tight*
> 
> 12dpo - localised cramps still no sore boobs... Skin flaring up again
> 
> 13dpo- BFP SOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!!
> 
> HARDLY ANY SYMPTOMS AND LACKING MY USUAL AUNT FLOW BOOBS!
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Congrats!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats!! It is comforting to hear that you hardly had any symptoms! :3 I am only 3 dpo but not much is going on.. Will see how the day treats me.


----------



## NinjaPanda

clairebear25 said:


> SO here I am with my green update but I'm not sure how to change colour.
> 
> 0- felt a flutter in my tummy
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - nothing
> 
> 3dpo - (I started getting a cold) feeling tired and had a restless night. I had the strangest dreams and I can remember them all. My bf commented on how 'sweet' I smelt down there (little bit tmi sorry) bbs are tender to touch but not usual firmness as usual at this time.*
> 
> 4dpo - wiped pink in the morning. Maybe too early for IB but is unusual. Watery CM and restless at night
> 
> 5dpo- waking up at 3.30 and restless (awake at 5am), feeling nauseas in the evening. Couldn't even bring myself to drink a cup of tea. Cervix is reeeeeally high
> 
> 6dpo- boobs still not as sore or firm as they usually are before AF. mild cramps, skin flaring up, tired.*
> 
> 7dpo- feeling far too normal... No signs of bfp or af?! No symptoms... woke up at 5am*
> 
> 8dpo - Christmas Day... Woke up feeling pregnant but they could have been Christmas spirit! Nipples itchy, peeing a lot! high cervix
> 
> 9dpo - peeing a lot. up at 4am. Cramps more severe. Lower tummy feels tight when I stretch out.*
> 
> 10dpo - watery CM, High cervix, itchy nipples. Mild af like cramps. Strange dream
> 
> 11dpo - cramps, really wet cm, woke up thinking AF had started. High cervix, soft... Really high... Open and wet. Boobs slightly tender but not firm or AF sore. Lower stomach still feels tight*
> 
> 12dpo - localised cramps still no sore boobs... Skin flaring up again
> 
> 13dpo- BFP SOOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!!!!!
> 
> HARDLY ANY SYMPTOMS AND LACKING MY USUAL AUNT FLOW BOOBS!
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]

Yay! Congrats :)


----------



## nikkchikk

*With DD in 2012*

1-6DPO: No symptoms
7 DPO: Dizzy spells and nausea. Very breif in the morning. It was similar to Having low blood sugar
8-12DPO: One instance of brown spotting and DH notices I am eating way more. :bfn: on 11-12DPO
13DPO: Still no symptoms but a :bfp: Yay!

No more symptoms until 6 weeks when MS b**** slapped me until 10 weeks! 

*Current pregnancy*
1-10DPO: Not a darn symptom to be felt. :bfn: on 8,9,10
11DPO: Full and tender breasts. :bfp: with FMU!
12DPO: Boobies still hurt.

*After going through TWW twice now, my opinion on symptom spotting is that it is probably just PMS. Some have stronger PMS symptoms than others. Personally, I never have any physical PMS symptoms and and I have never has TWW symptoms. It doesn't stop us from thinking about every little thing (what else have we got to do in the TWW??) but for any first timers reading this hoping to have some insight into what your body is doing, watching symptoms is probably low on the list of getting actual factual answers. Temping is probably the most insight you are going to get until  or hopefully ! I would say the only exception would be implantation spotting. That's pretty real but onlt 1/3 of us get it.*


----------



## NinjaPanda

nikkchikk said:


> *With DD in 2012*
> 
> 1-6DPO: No symptoms
> 7 DPO: Dizzy spells and nausea. Very breif in the morning. It was similar to Having low blood sugar
> 8-12DPO: One instance of brown spotting and DH notices I am eating way more. :bfn: on 11-12DPO
> 13DPO: Still no symptoms but a :bfp: Yay!
> 
> No more symptoms until 6 weeks when MS b**** slapped me until 10 weeks!
> 
> *Current pregnancy*
> 1-10DPO: Not a darn symptom to be felt. :bfn: on 8,9,10
> 11DPO: Full and tender breasts. :bfp: with FMU!
> 12DPO: Boobies still hurt.
> 
> *After going through TWW twice now, my opinion on symptom spotting is that it is probably just PMS. Some have stronger PMS symptoms than others. Personally, I never have any physical PMS symptoms and and I have never has TWW symptoms. It doesn't stop us from thinking about every little thing (what else have we got to do in the TWW??) but for any first timers reading this hoping to have some insight into what your body is doing, watching symptoms is probably low on the list of getting actual factual answers. Temping is probably the most insight you are going to get until  or hopefully ! I would say the only exception would be implantation spotting. That's pretty real but onlt 1/3 of us get it.*

Yay, congrats! :) I don't know about the last statement though, I think that it is different for everyone just like how everyone has different period symptoms (my friend gains a shit ton of water weight and has little to no cramps with her af and I normally have next to nothing in water weight but cramps so bad that I can barely walk with my ad, for example). So just because some people don't normally experience early symptoms, others do. I know for me, my bbs hurt like nothing I had ever experienced (so bad that I was ready to go to the doc to get checked out if at did come) for a good week/week and half before af was even due!


----------



## nikkchikk

NinjaPanda said:


> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> *With DD in 2012*
> 
> 1-6DPO: No symptoms
> 7 DPO: Dizzy spells and nausea. Very breif in the morning. It was similar to Having low blood sugar
> 8-12DPO: One instance of brown spotting and DH notices I am eating way more. :bfn: on 11-12DPO
> 13DPO: Still no symptoms but a :bfp: Yay!
> 
> No more symptoms until 6 weeks when MS b**** slapped me until 10 weeks!
> 
> *Current pregnancy*
> 1-10DPO: Not a darn symptom to be felt. :bfn: on 8,9,10
> 11DPO: Full and tender breasts. :bfp: with FMU!
> 12DPO: Boobies still hurt.
> 
> *After going through TWW twice now, my opinion on symptom spotting is that it is probably just PMS. Some have stronger PMS symptoms than others. Personally, I never have any physical PMS symptoms and and I have never has TWW symptoms. It doesn't stop us from thinking about every little thing (what else have we got to do in the TWW??) but for any first timers reading this hoping to have some insight into what your body is doing, watching symptoms is probably low on the list of getting actual factual answers. Temping is probably the most insight you are going to get until  or hopefully ! I would say the only exception would be implantation spotting. That's pretty real but onlt 1/3 of us get it.*
> 
> Yay, congrats! :) I don't know about the last statement though, I think that it is different for everyone just like how everyone has different period symptoms (my friend gains a shit ton of water weight and has little to no cramps with her af and I normally have next to nothing in water weight but cramps so bad that I can barely walk with my ad, for example). So just because some people don't normally experience early symptoms, others do. I know for me, my bbs hurt like nothing I had ever experienced (so bad that I was ready to go to the doc to get checked out if at did come) for a good week/week and half before af was even due!Click to expand...

Oh, I'm not discounting anyone's experience :flower::winkwink:

I'm just saying not to put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day
> 
> 1 dpo - nothing.
> 2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF)
> 3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
> 4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
> 5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
> - in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
> 6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
> - super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
> 7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
> 8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
> 9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
> 10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous
> 11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.
> 12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!
> 13 dpo - bbs still hurting like crazy, increase in cm, cm is cloudy and somewhat strechy (sort of like snot). My bbs have never hurt this bad and my cm doesn't normally look like that before af but non-the less, I think she may be on her way. Had another bfn this morning.
> 14 dpo - bbs still giving me those super sore twinges, cm is still snot-like, and af is still not here yet... decided to bite the bullet and spend money on a FRER and it looks like I might have a faint positive but I'll wait a couple more days before I test again. I don't want to get my hopes up before I get a bfp or af comes!
> 15 dpo - nauseous, dizzy, headache, back ache, and tired... tested again (cuz I've gone testing crazy! and another faint line. hmmm.... AF still not here.
> 
> 16 dpo - headache, feeling a little queezy, getting up super early to pee lately... did one last test to hopefully see a darker line and.... :bfp:!!!! Getting a blood test to confirm today! :happydance:
> 
> I've got it all planned for telling hubby (and my parents because we're at their place this week and my mom is already in on it but dad, grandma, and big bro don't know). I'm going to place a present under the tree with a baby blanket and the test inside. My mom is going to say "Oh, it looks like we missed one on Christmas" and give it to DH to open.... he might go catatonic.... or cry. One of the two. We're taking bets. :winkwink:

OMG! Congrats lady!!! What a fun way to tell your husband :xmas6::happydance::baby:


----------



## aley28

This is cycle #2 of TTC#3. I ovulated on Christmas Day, which was CD25 for me!

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.


----------



## NinjaPanda

808malia said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day
> 
> 1 dpo - nothing.
> 2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF)
> 3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
> 4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
> 5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
> - in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
> 6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
> - super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
> 7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
> 8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
> 9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
> 10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous
> 11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.
> 12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!
> 13 dpo - bbs still hurting like crazy, increase in cm, cm is cloudy and somewhat strechy (sort of like snot). My bbs have never hurt this bad and my cm doesn't normally look like that before af but non-the less, I think she may be on her way. Had another bfn this morning.
> 14 dpo - bbs still giving me those super sore twinges, cm is still snot-like, and af is still not here yet... decided to bite the bullet and spend money on a FRER and it looks like I might have a faint positive but I'll wait a couple more days before I test again. I don't want to get my hopes up before I get a bfp or af comes!
> 15 dpo - nauseous, dizzy, headache, back ache, and tired... tested again (cuz I've gone testing crazy! and another faint line. hmmm.... AF still not here.
> 
> 16 dpo - headache, feeling a little queezy, getting up super early to pee lately... did one last test to hopefully see a darker line and.... :bfp:!!!! Getting a blood test to confirm today! :happydance:
> 
> I've got it all planned for telling hubby (and my parents because we're at their place this week and my mom is already in on it but dad, grandma, and big bro don't know). I'm going to place a present under the tree with a baby blanket and the test inside. My mom is going to say "Oh, it looks like we missed one on Christmas" and give it to DH to open.... he might go catatonic.... or cry. One of the two. We're taking bets. :winkwink:
> 
> OMG! Congrats lady!!! What a fun way to tell your husband :xmas6::happydance::baby:Click to expand...

Thanks! Lol, I won the bet... He went catatonic momentarily. Now he's even more excited than me!!! :happydance:


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.


----------



## kdmalk

I'm back after my green september post. I had a mmc and am now in my first official tww since my d&c on Nov. 4. AF arrived Dec 9 and O was on 12/28 at CD20.

1dpo- nada

2dpo- general feeling of not being hungry (which strangely existed with my last pregnancy this early, and I didn't notice until going back and reading my post just now). Wishful thinking that it means something? Mild cramping afternoon and all evening. Assume it is my egg making its way down the tube (hopefully fertilized). Bit of gas in the evening. Also had O cramps on both sides this month, so slightly convinced I could have dropped two eggs. FX!

3dpo- who knows?!


----------



## BABTTC123

kdmaulk- Sorry to hear about that :( 
I hope you conceive fast and that this time every goes as planned! 
Do they know what happened last time?


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed, had some stomach cramping after dinner.
2dpo: Hungry, restless sleep, CP high firm closed, a little bloated, some AF like cramps in the evening.


----------



## MUMOF5

My fourth cycle ttc. 

Ovulated on cd12, cycle is usually between 25-28 days. Fingers crossed for this cycle.

1dpo - sore/sensitive nipples, achey lower abdomen.

2 dpo - VERY sore/sensitive nipples. Still quite achey in lower abdomen/pelvic region. Very windy - like I get when AF is due, but probs from all the rich foods I've been eating the last week. Cm is now quite sparse and sticky/creamy.

3dpo - quite cranky and snappy today. Cm is quite lotion/creamy colour and texture. Mild headache this afternoon and mild cramps and warm feeling in pelvic area, particularly to right side.

4dpo - still got creamy lotion like cm. still being a bit of a moody mare. Very slight spotting when I checked cm early evening. Light cramping since.


----------



## aley28

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.
6DPO - Super exhausted, but that's likely due to lack of sleep? Mood fine in morning, but getting more and more foul as the day wears on. Nips and boobs still sensitive/achey when touched (pinched? :haha:) No more spotting.


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> I'm back for round #2 of clomid!
> This round is 150 mg :)
> 
> I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip!
> 
> 0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!
> 
> 1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird..
> Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)
> 
> 2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open.
> Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!
> 
> 3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list.
> Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite.
> That's about it.
> 
> 4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
> Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.

Ooooh, this sounds a lot like my cycle last month!!! I totally have my fx for you!


----------



## BABTTC123

NinjaPanda said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back for round #2 of clomid!
> This round is 150 mg :)
> 
> I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip!
> 
> 0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!
> 
> 1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird..
> Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)
> 
> 2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open.
> Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!
> 
> 3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list.
> Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite.
> That's about it.
> 
> 4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
> Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
> 
> Ooooh, this sounds a lot like my cycle last month!!! I totally have my fx for you!Click to expand...


xD you are making me supet excited!! lol
Can you find your symptoms list from last month and repost??


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm back for round #2 of clomid!
> This round is 150 mg :)
> 
> I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip!
> 
> 0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!
> 
> 1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird..
> Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)
> 
> 2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open.
> Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!
> 
> 3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list.
> Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite.
> That's about it.
> 
> 4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
> Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
> 
> Ooooh, this sounds a lot like my cycle last month!!! I totally have my fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> xD you are making me supet excited!! lol
> Can you find your symptoms list from last month and repost??Click to expand...

Sure...... Here were mine:

Ovulated Dec 11th (used CB digital ovulation kit) and AF is due Christmas Eve/Day

1 dpo - nothing.
2 dpo - cramping like crazy on and off throughout the day (felt like AF cramps but I don't usually get those till one or two days before AF) 
3 dpo - slight cramping, feeling quite dizzy and slightly nauseous (but may be in my head, I know this doesn't usually happen that early
4dpo - super sore twinges in right breast, nauseous (may have had too much bday cake though... Lol), Pukey burps, dizzy and tired, soup and crackers sorta tasted like metal too
5dpo - burping, random twinges in breasts and random cramps, slight weight gain (non unusual though since this normally happens a week before af.... Or maybe it's cuz I gorged yesterday on food! lol)
- in the evening I was also super tired by around 6/7pm and extremely emotional (cried over doing the dishes and just generally bitchy over really stupid stuff... Could be because I was tired though)
6dpo - nothing much.... Mild random cramps, slight lower back pain in the morning, and (sorry if tmi) clear watery cm (which is unusual for me post-ov)
- super tired (went to bed at 7pm again), and again I was super emotional
7dpo - achy breasts, pukey burps, noticed weird white spot on nips (not sure if that is a sign but it sure was unusual to see), cp is high and cm is still lotiony/watery and clear, still super tired too but it is almost Christmas after all! lol
8dpo - ready for a nap by 11:30am today (and I slept for 8 hours), pukey burps continue, had a super sore burst of pain in my right breast (me being all like "it's probably in my head" decided to poke it and holy crap!) but it went away after like 2 mins
9dpo - bbs are much more sore than previous days, tired by 2 pm, still high cp and cm was clearish with stretchy bits (gross, sorry for tmi but it is def unusual from what I am used to)
10dpo - sore bbs, slight cramping, hot flash, dizzy, nauseous 
11dpo - achy bbs still, high cp, light-heaed, sore/dry throat.... took a test this am and got a BFN. I know it's not over until the witch comes around though so I am trying to stay positive but right now I'm feeling a little more doubtful.
12 dpo - woke up at 5 am this morning because bbs hurt so bad, nauseous, really achy legs/hips (sort of like the way I feel after running 10k which I haven't done recently)... tested again and got another BFN... told DH that if af comes around I'm going to see a doc because my bbs have never hurt this bad before! She's due tomorrow/xmas day so fx she stays away!!
13 dpo - bbs still hurting like crazy, increase in cm, cm is cloudy and somewhat strechy (sort of like snot). My bbs have never hurt this bad and my cm doesn't normally look like that before af but non-the less, I think she may be on her way. Had another bfn this morning. 
14 dpo - bbs still giving me those super sore twinges, cm is still snot-like, and af is still not here yet... decided to bite the bullet and spend money on a FRER and it looks like I might have a faint positive but I'll wait a couple more days before I test again. I don't want to get my hopes up before I get a bfp or af comes! 
15 dpo - nauseous, dizzy, headache, back ache, and tired... tested again (cuz I've gone testing crazy! and another faint line. hmmm.... AF still not here.

16 dpo - headache, feeling a little queezy, getting up super early to pee lately... did one last test to hopefully see a darker line and.... !!!! Getting a blood test to confirm today!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hmm.. Yours sound more intense than mine, but then again everyone is different so maybe my symptoms won't get bad for a while. 
I already want to test but I know that implantation wouldn't have happened yet ×_×


----------



## aley28

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.
6DPO - Super exhausted, but that's likely due to lack of sleep? Mood fine in morning, but getting more and more foul as the day wears on. Nips and boobs still sensitive/achey when touched (pinched? :haha:) No more spotting.
7DPO - Fatigue and PMS/crankiness not as obvious today. Nips still sensitive/tender. Boobs HURT, without any touching necessary. Owie :(


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!


----------



## readyyforbaby

1-3 DPO: extremely gassy and constipated, increased CM
4 DPO: intense acne, extremely emotional, still gassy and constipated, increased CM
5 DPO: for the first time EVER in my life, i felt a stabbing cramping pain in my left pelvic area. I have no idea what that could have been but I know that I've never experienced that before! still gassy, emotional and now experiencing heartburn (which I never have)
6 DPO: cramping pains continue but are very random and sporadic. Still experiencing heartburn and constipation, but absolutely NO tenderness in the boob area which worries me. 
7 DPO: was reallyyyy craving my favorite sushi (cravings are normal for me every day. lol), but went to eat it and it tasted WRONG, i couldn't finish it! still having heartburn.
8DPO: gassy, headaches and heartburn. The headache was practically debilitating. probably because i refuse to take any pain medication.
9 DPO: ate panda express (my fave!) and felt suuuuper sick, threw up in mouth. also feeling extremely tired. slept for 12 hours the night before but still took nap during the day.
10 DPO (today): exhaaauuusted! seem to peeing more often, POAS this morning with FMU with a BFN. hoping it's just too early. After dinner tonight i had an extremely upset stomach, didn't throw up though, but yawning like crazy by 8 PM. i'm really starting to feel pregnant! if i'm not, i must really be crazy because my body feels REALLY different! 

AF is supposed to be due on January 3rd. CROSSING my fingers she never shows!!!!!!

woke up this morning with :witch: :cry: worst way to start the new year. extremely depressed. :[ oh well. now to wait until DH comes home from deployment. :cry: babydust :dust: to the rest of you!!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

readyy- sorry to hear that :( when does your hubs return?


----------



## readyyforbaby

BABTTC123 said:


> readyy- sorry to hear that :( when does your hubs return?

hopefully sometime in february. :[ good luck to you! hope it's your month! and hopefully i'll be back soon symptom spotting again! lol


----------



## stephaniexx

Happy New Year!

1-7dpo- absolutely nothing.
8dpo - realised my sore boobs hadn't kicked in, the day I started to suspect
9dpo- not getting any pms symptoms which is odd, as I usually suffer with cramps, irritability and heavy sore boobs for a good week before af.
10dpo - absolutely shattered. Felt a bit sickly all day, BUT I had just made my very first roast chicken the day before (so paranoid about whole chicken lol) and blamed that, lack of cm, I usually have stretchy cm all the way through the tww!
11dpo - same as yesterday but with a killer headache, wondering where the hell my pms is, as I have no pg symptoms either!
12dpo - tired, light cramping on and off all day, was sooooo positive af was on her way.
13dpo - today; killer headache, cramping continues, was sure af came this morning but it was just loads of white creamy/sticky cm (sorry tmi :haha:) went to asda and picked up a pack of cheapies. came home and BFP!!! 

Look at the lack of symptoms! So ladies who aren't showing any/many pg symptoms, don't give up hope! And remember every pregnancy is different - this is number 4 and none of mine have been even slightly similar :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

readyy- Fx that he returns early on in February so that you can catch that cycles O!! 

stephanie- congrats girl! I love seeing the posts that don't have any or many symptoms! It really does make me feel better for never having strong symptoms or any that could be 100% pg symptoms. Clomid is a b**** and I am pretty sure all my symptoms are from that x( gaaaah lol


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed, had some stomach cramping after dinner.
2dpo: Hungry, restless sleep, CP high firm closed, a little bloated, some AF like cramps in the evening.
3dpo: Creamy CM, gassy.
4dpo: Creamy CM, slightly sensitive nips, restless sleep.


----------



## KayKe

Hi all:). 

It's our 10th TTC cycle... My DH has a low sperm count, so we decided if it's not happening now, we stop. Concentrate on our business and go for ivf in a year or so.
I have fallen pregnant with my ex twice on my first cycle. So this is very frustrating for me.
Every month I want bfp and nothing happens.
And my pms symptoms are very much similar to pregnancy symptoms.
So this all is hugely frustrating and I can't take it anymore...
Hence this would be our last try to get the baby naturally. 
It took my DH 13 years to get pregnant with his ex to get a living baby (after numerous failed ivf's and several tragic loses...). So I don't get my hopes up too much, yet I can't help it and am wishing for a baby so bad


1-2 dpo - just cramping in the lower tummy, not concentrated
3-4 dpo - same, plus wake up both nights at 4 am with no reason. Very horny.
5 dpo - during the day-nothing, about 6pm a pain, concentrated in one spot in the lower tummy. Boobs got fuller. Can't sleep till 3am. Till that time can feel the tummy, plus can't stop thinking if I'm pregnant.
6 dpo - morning. Wake up, a pulling sensation in my lower back. Boobs still full. Pain in the lower tummy is gone. During the day - super irritable. 
I'm a chef, so am used to standing all day, but, today in the evening - swollen ankles big time.
Weird dreams.
7 dpo - woke up with a gentle pulling sensation in my lower tummy. Not pain, but just as if someone is pressing on it.
Boobs feel huge, but it's every month before af like this.
Feeling really tired. And slightly nauseous. Very thirsty too. Low appetite.
Did a test, and, obviously, BFN.
8 dpo - I feel bloated!!! Hugely! Nothing else, really
9 dpo - couldn't flex my lower abs and do kegels properly.
Bloating continues (more than usually
10 dpo - still can't flex my lower abs properly. 
Mildly bloated
Pee a lot
11 dpo - morning: all symptoms are gone. Am just more thirsty than usual
I think I'm going crazy! I'm 11 dpo. This morning there was nothing. Now, in the evening I'm back to being hugely bloated!!! So bloated my belly button almost pops!
Feel boobs big time and have a slight heartburn.

Also! When bloating went down I developed a sort of a pouch. Was not there a few days ago... Didn't look too closely in the last few days, but I really couldn't have put on THAT much weight in a week around my tummy. It is sort of concentrated below my belly button.. As if a palm is placed there...




Sent from my iPhone
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> My fourth cycle ttc.
> 
> Ovulated on cd12, cycle is usually between 25-28 days. Fingers crossed for this cycle.
> 
> 1dpo - sore/sensitive nipples, achey lower abdomen.
> 
> 2 dpo - VERY sore/sensitive nipples. Still quite achey in lower abdomen/pelvic region. Very windy - like I get when AF is due, but probs from all the rich foods I've been eating the last week. Cm is now quite sparse and sticky/creamy.
> 
> 3dpo - quite cranky and snappy today. Cm is quite lotion/creamy colour and texture. Mild headache this afternoon and mild cramps and warm feeling in pelvic area, particularly to right side.
> 
> 4dpo - still got creamy lotion like cm. still being a bit of a moody mare. Feeling very bloated. Very slight spotting when I checked cm early evening (had this on other cycles). Light cramping since.
> 
> 5dpo - still feeling quite bloated. Cm not so abundant, noticed small amount of blood/spotting when I checked. Nips still sensitive but not as bad as they were. Light cramping periodically throughout the day.
> 
> 6dpo - still bloated feeling, but could just be from extra few pounds gained over last couple of weeks &#128563;. Cm reduced, more sticky than creamy. Spotting again this morn after bo, more significant than yesterday, mucousy blood, red mixed with brown this morning, then a bit later - pinky coloured again, nothing since. Not enough to show on a pad, only when I wiped. Nips tender/sensitive and breasts also feel a little tender/full and heavy. Tender nips aren't really a new symptom, but the tender full boobs are. Also when I stretched earlier I felt a pulling/tight sensation down in pelvic area. I think I've been weeing a bit more today too??....
> 
> 7dpo - cm when I've checked twice this morning was a bit stringy, kind of like a blob of cream coloured snot (soz if tmi). Also when I ran downstairs this morning I was aware that my boobs hurt, which they don't normally. Still feel bloated, but maybe not quite as much.
> 
> OMG I am Soooo symptom spotting &#128586;

Updated


----------



## NinjaPanda

stephaniexx said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> 1-7dpo- absolutely nothing.
> 8dpo - realised my sore boobs hadn't kicked in, the day I started to suspect
> 9dpo- not getting any pms symptoms which is odd, as I usually suffer with cramps, irritability and heavy sore boobs for a good week before af.
> 10dpo - absolutely shattered. Felt a bit sickly all day, BUT I had just made my very first roast chicken the day before (so paranoid about whole chicken lol) and blamed that, lack of cm, I usually have stretchy cm all the way through the tww!
> 11dpo - same as yesterday but with a killer headache, wondering where the hell my pms is, as I have no pg symptoms either!
> 12dpo - tired, light cramping on and off all day, was sooooo positive af was on her way.
> 13dpo - today; killer headache, cramping continues, was sure af came this morning but it was just loads of white creamy/sticky cm (sorry tmi :haha:) went to asda and picked up a pack of cheapies. came home and BFP!!!
> 
> Look at the lack of symptoms! So ladies who aren't showing any/many pg symptoms, don't give up hope! And remember every pregnancy is different - this is number 4 and none of mine have been even slightly similar :haha:

Congrats!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!

6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!


----------



## aley28

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.
6DPO - Super exhausted, but that's likely due to lack of sleep? Mood fine in morning, but getting more and more foul as the day wears on. Nips and boobs still sensitive/achey when touched (pinched? :haha:) No more spotting.
7DPO - Fatigue and PMS/crankiness not as obvious today. Nips still sensitive/tender. Boobs HURT, without any touching necessary. Owie :(
8DPO - BFN in AM. No symptoms at all except [super] sore boobs. Oh and 3 pregnancy dreams last night, if that can be counted! Some sharp cramping lasting about 1 minutes and then more drops of blood pulled from cervix in late evening.
9DPO - Very tired all day. Small amount of EWCM in morning, more as day goes on. Cervix still high, hard, closed. Runny nose for most of the day. Massive bloating in evening.
10DPO - BFN in AM. Boobs still sore. FREEZING COLD, despite the house being warm to everybody else. More terrible bloating in the evening.
11DPO - BFN in AM.


----------



## Jezzielin

+OPK (super positive, darker than control) 12/27/14, so likely ovulated 12/28/14; DTD 12/27, 12/28 but then didn't until 12/31... :dohh:

1DPO - nothing really
2DPO - nothing really
3DPO - maybe some abdominal fullness, bloating
4DPO - bloating a bit better but not much going on
5DPO - Some lower abdominal cramping on right side
6DPO - Some lower abdominal cramping more in general, had a stressful night so was moreso at that time. Back pain at night, really revved up. Still some regular discharge, nothing unusual, definitely bloated! I'd say irritable but nothing unusual with two young babies lol... :wacko:
7DPO - Bloating with less abdominal cramping and back pain for now. Pretty fatigued to the point of napping which I usually don't do. HPT negative. No big surprise. Restless at night.
8DPO - Lightheaded this morning, feeling weak a bit but got better by lunch, took another test (stop me!). Negative. Tan discharge today not much cramping.
9DPO - Nothing much, yellow discharge, normal. Wide awake at night the past couple nights. Still not much cramping
10DPO - Some minimal cramping not much, back to tan discharge. Appetite is more than usual but nothing crazy.
11DPO - More light cramping with yellow discharge in the morning now turning tan again. Appetite is higher than usual. 
12DPO - Still more cramping but normal discharge, some back pain. 
13DPO - Lower abdominal fullness, more than bloating but has like heaviness to it. Fatigues, fell asleep again, not usual. Thinking about testing soon. Last test was 8DPO, negative.

Yep, tested 13DPO! Baby #3 on the way!!! (Last updated 1/10/14)


----------



## odelay770

Yay to obsessing in public!

1DPO: mild abdomen pressure
2DPO: mild abdomen pressure
3DPO: the weirdest thing ever- thrush! :growlmad: I don't know if I have ever had this on my lady parts- or anywhere! I read this is somehow a good sign, and there were no other infection-like symptoms, so I let this one be.
4DPO: an unusual calmness; gas I thought would peel the paint of the walls (thankfully before DH came home from work); nausea; diarrhea (man I didn't realize how gross this was until I wrote it all in one place); exhaustion
5DPO: still unusually calm; diarrhea; killer gas
6DPO: abdominal pressure; vivid dreams; exhaustion
7DPO: killer gas; exhaustion; stupid vivid dreams (I worked backstage at the Academy Awards or something) luteal dip (maybe, like down to coverline); diarrhea; tiny pinhead-sized drops of blood when I wiped once
8DPO: not-as-killer gas; major exhaustion; darker urine; more abdomen pressure with some cramps; nausea
9DPO: not-as-killer gas; major exhaustion (I thought my blood pressure had dropped); constipation (make up your mind, body!); darker urine; more abdomen pressure with cramps; nausea. Another extremely weird thing- for as long as I could remember, I've HATED cardamom. Today my DH (an acupunturist/herbalist) told me to sniff some for the nausea and it was the best effing thing I'd ever smelled in my life. :wacko:
10DPO: only slightly murderous gas; increased CM; abdominal pressure; tired but not exhaustion; crappy sleep; cracked and took a FRER- BFN.
11DPO: Wondfo BFN; AF-style cramping; major temp dive yesterday and today. Pretty sure I'm out.
12DPO: BFN, temp dive further, AF showed a few hours later. Also now considering a gluten free diet...


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!

6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!

7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps?? 
Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now. 
Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)


----------



## iiTTCii

I've just had a look at my previous threads from 2 years ago when I was pregnant with DD and here's what I put:

My symptons so far are:

1-4 dpo - nothing of note really

4 dpo - sore throat

5 dpo - sore throat, headaches and cough

6 dpo - cough, back ache, tired

7 dpo - sore boobs, a bit crampy, tired, thirsty, still have a cough

After 7 dpo, I didn't really get many symptoms, but 'I just knew' I was pregnant. Got my BFP at 11 dpo. 

This TWW: 
1 dpo - nothing 
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - pains and pinching pains from the side I ovulated on. Sore throat.
4 dpo - bloated and exhausted (could be from over doing it at christmas)
5 dpo - cramping, bloated, couldn't sleep at night (awake 1.30am until 5am), sore throat is back. Also had shooting pains through boobs. 
6 dpo - cramps throughout early morning and back ache, struggled to sleep.

Will edit as I go along.


----------



## ireadyermind

I think I Ov'd yesterday. I had a sharp rise in temp today (almost .6 degrees), which made this temp rise higher than almost all temps this cycle, with the exception of CD1 and CD2. 

Had issues with my OPKs this month, thinking the ClearBlue kit I bought was faulty. Control line doesn't always show up as dark as it ought, or else the control line is patchy and not a solid stripe. Pretty sure that'd cause the digital reader to interpret things incorrectly. I keep using them, but this morning the test line was almost non-existent.

Thankfully DH and I BD'd yesterday morning! If my temps stay high and this WAS the day I O'd, we were spot on. Fingers crossed! I'll come back and update tomorrow if my temps stay high!


----------



## BABTTC123

iready- I have heard bad things about the clear blue opks. I used wandfos and they work great plus they are MUCH cheaper!!


----------



## ireadyermind

BABTTC123 said:


> iready- I have heard bad things about the clear blue opks. I used wandfos and they work great plus they are MUCH cheaper!!

Hmmm... Well I suppose it's a good thing I bought Wondfos! Haha. I had intended just to use up the remainder of this ClearBlue kit... Maybe I'll try the Wondfos tomorrow and see what I get. :)


----------



## zoeh

zoeh said:


> Don't know but THINK I o'ed, so going by CD instead of DPO. EDITED: Definite BFN on Christmas Eve (day 30), so I'm assuming random spotting days 19-23 wasn't implantation... I've had crazy post-O/PMS symptoms starting on day 16, and could have sworn by symptoms that I did ovulate early this cycle ~day 13, but a test should have shown up positive if that were the case. I might not even have ovulated... Guess that'll teach me not to go by symptoms alone during cycles :-/.
> 
> CD19- Crazy dreams, mild cramping, light brown spotting, bloated
> CD20- Weird dreams, bloated, light spotting, weepy
> CD21- Light spotting on and off, bloated, lower back ache
> CD22- Light spotting on and off. Glob of dark brown mucus in underwear (ick sorry if TMI). More weird, vivid dreams, bloated, phlegm in throat still hasn't disappeared and sinuses still swollen even after 10 days antibiotics, super emotional
> CD23-26, Bloating, mild cramps
> CD27- Weird dreams, emotional, so bloated/stretched feeling in lower abdomen, crazy emotional... I have cried at everything today. Twinge-y cramps. I actually took an OPK today because I was curious... positive?! Very strange, because I really could have sworn I'd already ovulated.
> CD28- Weird, vivid dreams, emotional, bloated, very mild cramps, have been constipated for the last few days. Also, I think I'm imagining nipple discharge now. All through today, though, I could have sworn AF started; radiating back cramps that usually show up about the time of bleeding. Thinking AF is on her way. But another positive OPK.
> CD29- My dreams keep getting crazier. Very bloated, to the point that all my pants are uncomfortable. Decided to try to wait until Dec. 31 to test in case I o'ed really late. Another positive OPK.
> CD30- Still could swear every 5 minutes that AF has started. Don't remember dreams last night but woke up super early sweaty and feeling panicky. Still very bloated. Tested today because DH wanted me to before I had anything to drink on Christmas Eve. No surprise, definite BFN. So whatever the spotting was, it definitely wasn't implantation :-(. Gave up on OPKs.
> CD31- Didn't really symptom-spot today because I've had so much to eat the past few days and probably had a bit more wine than I should have last night after the disappointment of the BFN.
> CD32- Weird dreams still, very moody, very depressed thinking I might not have ovulated at all yet, really disliking my body for giving me all these false signals.
> CD33- No AF, weird dreams.
> CD34- No AF, weird dreams. Boobs are absolutely huge even though haven't gained weight. Not as bloated as before. If I hadn't ovulated and don't get a full-blown AF by CD40, I am going to be very confused. :-/
> CD35- Nothing
> CD36-39 Negative OPK? AF cramps. No AF. Confused.
> CD40- Bloated, huge boobs, nauseated
> CD41- Same... if AF doesn't come by CD44 I'm going to test again after that and if it's a BFN give up on this cycle as anovulatory until new doctor's appointment in two weeks.

I am so, so very confused. Of course after coming off BCP I only had one episode of bleeding in ~8 months on my own, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised. I had hoped being on fertility meds for a while might have regulated my cycle some :-/.


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> iready- I have heard bad things about the clear blue opks. I used wandfos and they work great plus they are MUCH cheaper!!

Really? I used a clear blue opk (the digital one with the smiley faces) for the first time last month and it worked first try!


----------



## BABTTC123

I have seen a lot of people complain that they get flashing smileys for over a week and then get solids for days at a time or will get solids randomely throughout their cycle. 
It could be that their hormones are just out of whack, but it seems like a trend with those. 
I have only used wandfos and they are great so far, though I HATE the wandfo hpt's. They aren't very good in my opinion. I always get a broken control line on those. :/


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> My fourth cycle ttc.
> 
> Ovulated on cd12, cycle is usually between 25-28 days. Fingers crossed for this cycle.
> 
> 1dpo - sore/sensitive nipples, achey lower abdomen.
> 
> 2 dpo - VERY sore/sensitive nipples. Still quite achey in lower abdomen/pelvic region. Very windy - like I get when AF is due, but probs from all the rich foods I've been eating the last week. Cm is now quite sparse and sticky/creamy.
> 
> 3dpo - quite cranky and snappy today. Cm is quite lotion/creamy colour and texture. Mild headache this afternoon and mild cramps and warm feeling in pelvic area, particularly to right side.
> 
> 4dpo - still got creamy lotion like cm. still being a bit of a moody mare. Feeling very bloated. Very slight spotting when I checked cm early evening (had this on other cycles). Light cramping since.
> 
> 5dpo - still feeling quite bloated. Cm not so abundant, noticed small amount of blood/spotting when I checked. Nips still sensitive but not as bad as they were. Light cramping periodically throughout the day.
> 
> 6dpo - still bloated feeling, but could just be from extra few pounds gained over last couple of weeks &#128563;. Cm reduced, more sticky than creamy. Spotting again this morn after bo, more significant than yesterday, mucousy blood, red mixed with brown this morning, then a bit later - pinky coloured again, nothing since. Not enough to show on a pad, only when I wiped. Nips tender/sensitive and breasts also feel a little tender/full and heavy. Tender nips aren't really a new symptom, but the tender full boobs are. Also when I stretched earlier I felt a pulling/tight sensation down in pelvic area. I think I've been weeing a bit more today too??....
> 
> 7dpo - cm when I've checked twice this morning was a bit stringy, kind of like a bit of creamy coloured snot (soz if tmi). Also when I ran downstairs this morning my boobs hurt, which they don't normally. Still feel bloated, maybe not quite as much as before. Short episode of lower right sided discomfort earlier, low down almost behind my hip, but def not joint pain.
> 
> 8dpo - was sooo tempted to test this morning, but sanity prevailed and I've decided to wait until at least Thursday afternoon (on night shifts from tonight so Thursday afternoon will be by fmu), just purchased two FRERS in readiness. Temp down a bit this morning. Small amount of sticky cream coloured cm so far today. Quite headachey and muzzy headed. Didn't sleep great, dreaming again and was really sweating in night as my nightshirt was damp when I woke up :/.
> 
> 9dpo - back to nightshifts :(. serious headache that needed strong painkillers, not a lot of cm, just a little bit of stringy white/cream coloured when I checked. Weeing more, but not excessive fluid intake. Mild lower pelvic ache slightly more to the left side. Temp up quite a bit when I woke from 4.5 hr sleep, but as its not my usual temp time I won't read too much into that. Had a sore throat and a stuffy nose, but dont feel unwell, just congested. Also had a pulling tight sensation that lasted a couple of minutes after I woke up and went to the toilet. I really wanted to test, but am dreading seeing a bfn &#128547;. Maybe I will test when I wake tomorrow after my nightshift, will be 10.5dpo by then xx
> 
> OMG I am Soooo symptom spotting &#128586;
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...


----------



## ireadyermind

NinjaPanda said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> iready- I have heard bad things about the clear blue opks. I used wandfos and they work great plus they are MUCH cheaper!!
> 
> Really? I used a clear blue opk (the digital one with the smiley faces) for the first time last month and it worked first try!Click to expand...

Lucky!

I got positives last month on the CB Digital, but no sustained thermal shift on my BBT chart. DH and I BD'd on those days anyway, and roughly every other day for a couple weeks after that... but didn't get pregnant.

This month the control lines are broken, or the dye bleeds across the whole 'window' on the test stick, or the test line shows up nice and dark -- but only on a tiny hairline on a portion of the test line, and the rest of it's barely visible.

I'm going to try the Wondfos next month if I don't get pregnant this month -- but I agree with you on the Wondfos HPTs. They aren't very sensitive, so I don't think they'd detect a pregnancy until a week after a missed period or even later. Given that I'm a POAS addict, that drives me nuts! Haha. I have some, but I'm worried that I'll get BFNs on a cycle that's actually BFP, and I'll end up doing something "wrong" that could put my little bean at risk. Hmmm.


----------



## aley28

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.
6DPO - Super exhausted, but that's likely due to lack of sleep? Mood fine in morning, but getting more and more foul as the day wears on. Nips and boobs still sensitive/achey when touched (pinched? :haha:) No more spotting.
7DPO - Fatigue and PMS/crankiness not as obvious today. Nips still sensitive/tender. Boobs HURT, without any touching necessary. Owie :(
8DPO - BFN in AM. No symptoms at all except [super] sore boobs. Oh and 3 pregnancy dreams last night, if that can be counted! Some sharp cramping lasting about 1 minutes and then more drops of blood pulled from cervix in late evening.
9DPO - Very tired all day. Small amount of EWCM in morning, more as day goes on. Cervix still high, hard, closed. Runny nose for most of the day. Massive bloating in evening.
10DPO - BFN in AM. Boobs still sore. FREEZING COLD, despite the house being warm to everybody else. More terrible bloating in the evening.
11DPO - BFN in AM. Sciatic pain in left hip. Boobs still sore. Lots of EWCM. Heartburn (really BAD heartburn), and some nausea - but its hard to tell if that's from the heartburn or not! Cervix still high, closed, firm. Some blood at cervix in evening (this is how and when AF typically starts for me -- spotting on 11DPO, AF arrives within the next 18 hours.)


----------



## KayKe

KayKe said:


> Hi all:).
> 
> It's our 10th TTC cycle... My DH has a low sperm count, so we decided if it's not happening now, we stop. Concentrate on our business and go for ivf in a year or so.
> I have fallen pregnant with my ex twice on my first cycle. So this is very frustrating for me.
> Every month I want bfp and nothing happens.
> And my pms symptoms are very much similar to pregnancy symptoms.
> So this all is hugely frustrating and I can't take it anymore...
> Hence this would be our last try to get the baby naturally.
> It took my DH 13 years to get pregnant with his ex to get a living baby (after numerous failed ivf's and several tragic loses...). So I don't get my hopes up too much, yet I can't help it and am wishing for a baby so bad
> 
> 
> 1-2 dpo - just cramping in the lower tummy, not concentrated
> 3-4 dpo - same, plus wake up both nights at 4 am with no reason. Very horny.
> 5 dpo - during the day-nothing, about 6pm a pain, concentrated in one spot in the lower tummy. Boobs got fuller. Can't sleep till 3am. Till that time can feel the tummy, plus can't stop thinking if I'm pregnant.
> 6 dpo - morning. Wake up, a pulling sensation in my lower back. Boobs still full. Pain in the lower tummy is gone. During the day - super irritable.
> I'm a chef, so am used to standing all day, but, today in the evening - swollen ankles big time.
> Weird dreams.
> 7 dpo - woke up with a gentle pulling sensation in my lower tummy. Not pain, but just as if someone is pressing on it.
> Boobs feel huge, but it's every month before af like this.
> Feeling really tired. And slightly nauseous. Very thirsty too. Low appetite.
> Did a test, and, obviously, BFN.
> 8 dpo - I feel bloated!!! Hugely! Nothing else, really
> 9 dpo - couldn't flex my lower abs and do kegels properly.
> Bloating continues (more than usually
> 10 dpo - still can't flex my lower abs properly.
> Mildly bloated
> Pee a lot
> 11 dpo - morning: all symptoms are gone. Am just more thirsty than usual
> I think I'm going crazy! I'm 11 dpo. This morning there was nothing. Now, in the evening I'm back to being hugely bloated!!! So bloated my belly button almost pops!
> Feel boobs big time and have a slight heartburn.
> 
> Also! When bloating went down I developed a sort of a pouch. Was not there a few days ago... Didn't look too closely in the last few days, but I really couldn't have put on THAT much weight in a week around my tummy. It is sort of concentrated below my belly button.. As if a palm is placed there...
> 
> 12-14 (or, maybe I'm starting to think, 10-12 dpo...
> Bloated every evening. Today, started to have cramps in my lower belly. Have a feeling AF is on her way :(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

Going crazy! Just a update. Had a test - bfn.


----------



## MUMOF5

mumof5 said:


> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> my fourth cycle ttc.
> 
> Ovulated on cd12, cycle is usually between 25-28 days. Fingers crossed for this cycle.
> 
> 1dpo - sore/sensitive nipples, achey lower abdomen.
> 
> 2 dpo - very sore/sensitive nipples. Still quite achey in lower abdomen/pelvic region. Very windy - like i get when af is due, but probs from all the rich foods i've been eating the last week. Cm is now quite sparse and sticky/creamy.
> 
> 3dpo - quite cranky and snappy today. Cm is quite lotion/creamy colour and texture. Mild headache this afternoon and mild cramps and warm feeling in pelvic area, particularly to right side.
> 
> 4dpo - still got creamy lotion like cm. Still being a bit of a moody mare. Feeling very bloated. Very slight spotting when i checked cm early evening (had this on other cycles). Light cramping since.
> 
> 5dpo - still feeling quite bloated. Cm not so abundant, noticed small amount of blood/spotting when i checked. Nips still sensitive but not as bad as they were. Light cramping periodically throughout the day.
> 
> 6dpo - still bloated feeling, but could just be from extra few pounds gained over last couple of weeks &#128563;. Cm reduced, more sticky than creamy. Spotting again this morn after bo, more significant than yesterday, mucousy blood, red mixed with brown this morning, then a bit later - pinky coloured again, nothing since. Not enough to show on a pad, only when i wiped. Nips tender/sensitive and breasts also feel a little tender/full and heavy. Tender nips aren't really a new symptom, but the tender full boobs are. Also when i stretched earlier i felt a pulling/tight sensation down in pelvic area. I think i've been weeing a bit more today too??....
> 
> 7dpo - cm when i've checked twice this morning was a bit stringy, kind of like a bit of creamy coloured snot (soz if tmi). Also when i ran downstairs this morning my boobs hurt, which they don't normally. Still feel bloated, maybe not quite as much as before. Short episode of lower right sided discomfort earlier, low down almost behind my hip, but def not joint pain.
> 
> And i forgot to add dreams!, last two nights i've had wacky vivid dreams, haven't had such memorable dreams for a long time.
> 
> Omg i am soooo symptom spotting &#128586;
> 
> updatedClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed, had some stomach cramping after dinner.
2dpo: Hungry, restless sleep, CP high firm closed, a little bloated, some AF like cramps in the evening.
3dpo: Creamy CM, gassy.
4dpo: Creamy CM, slightly sensitive nips, restless sleep.
5dpo: Creamy CM mixed with a little EW, light cramps off and on.
6dpo: Sore/sensitive left armpit? Heartburn, super thirsty!
7dpo: Small flutters in lower abdomen, cramping off and on, boobs a little sore/sensitive and I NEVER get sore/sensitive boobs!:shrug:


----------



## 808malia

aley28 said:


> 1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
> 2DPO - Gassy all evening.
> 3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
> 4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
> 5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.
> 6DPO - Super exhausted, but that's likely due to lack of sleep? Mood fine in morning, but getting more and more foul as the day wears on. Nips and boobs still sensitive/achey when touched (pinched? :haha:) No more spotting.
> 7DPO - Fatigue and PMS/crankiness not as obvious today. Nips still sensitive/tender. Boobs HURT, without any touching necessary. Owie :(
> 8DPO - BFN in AM. No symptoms at all except [super] sore boobs. Oh and 3 pregnancy dreams last night, if that can be counted! Some sharp cramping lasting about 1 minutes and then more drops of blood pulled from cervix in late evening.
> 9DPO - Very tired all day. Small amount of EWCM in morning, more as day goes on. Cervix still high, hard, closed. Runny nose for most of the day. Massive bloating in evening.
> 10DPO - BFN in AM. Boobs still sore. FREEZING COLD, despite the house being warm to everybody else. More terrible bloating in the evening.
> 11DPO - BFN in AM. Sciatic pain in left hip. Boobs still sore. Lots of EWCM. Heartburn (really BAD heartburn), and some nausea - but its hard to tell if that's from the heartburn or not! Cervix still high, closed, firm.

I am having a lot of the same symptoms! FX you get your BFP!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!

6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!

7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps?? 
Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now. 
Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)

8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells. 

9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
Still feeling unsettled despite eating. 
Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao


----------



## KayKe

Girls!!! Praying for all of us!

Had cramping last night, thought the witch is here.
This morning cramping is gone and no af.


Cramps are back!!! :( Feeling like curling in a ball and staying in bed all day to wait for the witch to arrive :(

Also a LOT of creamy cm...
Feel constantly like witch has arrived. But not yet... Aggrrr!


----------



## MUMOF5

KayKe said:


> Girls!!! Praying for all of us!
> 
> Had cramping last night, thought the witch is here.
> This morning cramping is gone and no af.
> 
> 
> Cramps are back!!! :( Feeling like curling in a ball and staying in bed all day to wait for the witch to arrive :(
> 
> Also a LOT of creamy cm...
> Feel constantly like witch has arrived. But not yet... Aggrrr!

What cd are you Kayke and when r u testing? Fingers crossed x


----------



## KayKe

It's 26th day...
I'm either 8 dpo or 12 (8 according to my ov predictor, 12 cos I was sure I ov'ed earlier.)

Tested today-bfn. Today cramping stopped...

:(

Only difference is highlighted sense of smell..


----------



## MUMOF5

KayKe said:


> It's 26th day...
> I'm either 8 dpo or 12 (8 according to my ov predictor, 12 cos I was sure I ov'ed earlier.)
> 
> Tested today-bfn. Today cramping stopped...
> 
> :(
> 
> Only difference is highlighted sense of smell..

If you are only 8dpo then there's still hope, actually even if u was 12dpo, read so many stories of ladies not getting bfp's until 15-16 dpo xx


----------



## KayKe

I really really really hope so!

I go from "yes! I am" to "af is starting!"

Aggrrrr! Drives me crazy!


----------



## NinjaPanda

MUMOF5 said:


> KayKe said:
> 
> 
> It's 26th day...
> I'm either 8 dpo or 12 (8 according to my ov predictor, 12 cos I was sure I ov'ed earlier.)
> 
> Tested today-bfn. Today cramping stopped...
> 
> :(
> 
> Only difference is highlighted sense of smell..
> 
> *If you are only 8dpo then there's still hope, actually even if u was 12dpo, read so many stories of ladies not getting bfp's until 15-16 dpo xx*Click to expand...

This! Don't be discouraged yet! So many times I went back and forth between "af is coming" and "I am pregnant".... I got bfn's at 11,12, and 13 dpo. It wasn't till 15/16 dpo that I got even a faint positive. Stay positive and Fx! :hugs:


----------



## aley28

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.
6DPO - Super exhausted, but that's likely due to lack of sleep? Mood fine in morning, but getting more and more foul as the day wears on. Nips and boobs still sensitive/achey when touched (pinched? :haha:) No more spotting.
7DPO - Fatigue and PMS/crankiness not as obvious today. Nips still sensitive/tender. Boobs HURT, without any touching necessary. Owie :(
8DPO - BFN in AM. No symptoms at all except [super] sore boobs. Oh and 3 pregnancy dreams last night, if that can be counted! Some sharp cramping lasting about 1 minutes and then more drops of blood pulled from cervix in late evening.
9DPO - Very tired all day. Small amount of EWCM in morning, more as day goes on. Cervix still high, hard, closed. Runny nose for most of the day. Massive bloating in evening.
10DPO - BFN in AM. Boobs still sore. FREEZING COLD, despite the house being warm to everybody else. More terrible bloating in the evening.
11DPO - BFN in AM. Sciatic pain in left hip. Boobs still sore. Lots of EWCM. Heartburn (really BAD heartburn), and some nausea - but its hard to tell if that's from the heartburn or not! Cervix still high, closed, firm. Some blood at cervix in evening, I think the start of AF.
12DPO - Another BFN. Cramping, spotting, cervix softening and opening.


----------



## KayKe

NinjaPanda said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayKe said:
> 
> 
> It's 26th day...
> I'm either 8 dpo or 12 (8 according to my ov predictor, 12 cos I was sure I ov'ed earlier.)
> 
> Tested today-bfn. Today cramping stopped...
> 
> :(
> 
> Only difference is highlighted sense of smell..
> 
> *If you are only 8dpo then there's still hope, actually even if u was 12dpo, read so many stories of ladies not getting bfp's until 15-16 dpo xx*Click to expand...
> 
> This! Don't be discouraged yet! So many times I went back and forth between "af is coming" and "I am pregnant".... I got bfn's at 11,12, and 13 dpo. It wasn't till 15/16 dpo that I got even a faint positive. Stay positive and Fx! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks :))))

I'm trying not to stress. No sign of af.

Will try resist to test until I miss it.


----------



## KayKe

Aley - good luck to you!


----------



## zoeh

zoeh said:


> Don't know but THINK I o'ed, so going by CD instead of DPO. EDITED: Definite BFN on Christmas Eve (day 30), so I'm assuming random spotting days 19-23 wasn't implantation... I've had crazy post-O/PMS symptoms starting on day 16, and could have sworn by symptoms that I did ovulate early this cycle ~day 13, but a test should have shown up positive if that were the case. I might not even have ovulated... Guess that'll teach me not to go by symptoms alone during cycles :-/.
> 
> CD19- Crazy dreams, mild cramping, light brown spotting, bloated
> CD20- Weird dreams, bloated, light spotting, weepy
> CD21- Light spotting on and off, bloated, lower back ache
> CD22- Light spotting on and off. Glob of dark brown mucus in underwear (ick sorry if TMI). More weird, vivid dreams, bloated, phlegm in throat still hasn't disappeared and sinuses still swollen even after 10 days antibiotics, super emotional
> CD23-26, Bloating, mild cramps
> CD27- Weird dreams, emotional, so bloated/stretched feeling in lower abdomen, crazy emotional... I have cried at everything today. Twinge-y cramps. I actually took an OPK today because I was curious... positive?! Very strange, because I really could have sworn I'd already ovulated.
> CD28- Weird, vivid dreams, emotional, bloated, very mild cramps, have been constipated for the last few days. Also, I think I'm imagining nipple discharge now. All through today, though, I could have sworn AF started; radiating back cramps that usually show up about the time of bleeding. Thinking AF is on her way. But another positive OPK.
> CD29- My dreams keep getting crazier. Very bloated, to the point that all my pants are uncomfortable. Decided to try to wait until Dec. 31 to test in case I o'ed really late. Another positive OPK.
> CD30- Still could swear every 5 minutes that AF has started. Don't remember dreams last night but woke up super early sweaty and feeling panicky. Still very bloated. Tested today because DH wanted me to before I had anything to drink on Christmas Eve. No surprise, definite BFN. So whatever the spotting was, it definitely wasn't implantation :-(. Gave up on OPKs.
> CD31- Didn't really symptom-spot today because I've had so much to eat the past few days and probably had a bit more wine than I should have last night after the disappointment of the BFN.
> CD32- Weird dreams still, very moody, very depressed thinking I might not have ovulated at all yet, really disliking my body for giving me all these false signals.
> CD33- No AF, weird dreams.
> CD34- No AF, weird dreams. Boobs are absolutely huge even though haven't gained weight. Not as bloated as before. If I hadn't ovulated and don't get a full-blown AF by CD40, I am going to be very confused. :-/
> CD35- Nothing
> CD36-39 Negative OPK? AF cramps. No AF. Confused.
> CD40-42 Bloated, huge boobs, nauseated
> CD43- Super bloated, huge boobs that have weird tender spots all over, mild cramps, lower back ache. I've actually been trying not to symptom-spot for a few days, but it's impossible because my symptoms are jumping up and down going HEY LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME. Not very happy with the way my body is acting at the moment.
> 
> CD ... VERY strong BFP on $ Tree test. Freaked out. Took my First Response. Another strong BFP. Called in and am going to get blood test done, but nurse said congratulations, you're pregnant. After nearly 2 years... I'm in shock!!

Still can't believe I'm turning this post green!


----------



## KayKe

zoeh said:


> zoeh said:
> 
> 
> Don't know but THINK I o'ed, so going by CD instead of DPO. EDITED: Definite BFN on Christmas Eve (day 30), so I'm assuming random spotting days 19-23 wasn't implantation... I've had crazy post-O/PMS symptoms starting on day 16, and could have sworn by symptoms that I did ovulate early this cycle ~day 13, but a test should have shown up positive if that were the case. I might not even have ovulated... Guess that'll teach me not to go by symptoms alone during cycles :-/.
> 
> CD19- Crazy dreams, mild cramping, light brown spotting, bloated
> CD20- Weird dreams, bloated, light spotting, weepy
> CD21- Light spotting on and off, bloated, lower back ache
> CD22- Light spotting on and off. Glob of dark brown mucus in underwear (ick sorry if TMI). More weird, vivid dreams, bloated, phlegm in throat still hasn't disappeared and sinuses still swollen even after 10 days antibiotics, super emotional
> CD23-26, Bloating, mild cramps
> CD27- Weird dreams, emotional, so bloated/stretched feeling in lower abdomen, crazy emotional... I have cried at everything today. Twinge-y cramps. I actually took an OPK today because I was curious... positive?! Very strange, because I really could have sworn I'd already ovulated.
> CD28- Weird, vivid dreams, emotional, bloated, very mild cramps, have been constipated for the last few days. Also, I think I'm imagining nipple discharge now. All through today, though, I could have sworn AF started; radiating back cramps that usually show up about the time of bleeding. Thinking AF is on her way. But another positive OPK.
> CD29- My dreams keep getting crazier. Very bloated, to the point that all my pants are uncomfortable. Decided to try to wait until Dec. 31 to test in case I o'ed really late. Another positive OPK.
> CD30- Still could swear every 5 minutes that AF has started. Don't remember dreams last night but woke up super early sweaty and feeling panicky. Still very bloated. Tested today because DH wanted me to before I had anything to drink on Christmas Eve. No surprise, definite BFN. So whatever the spotting was, it definitely wasn't implantation :-(. Gave up on OPKs.
> CD31- Didn't really symptom-spot today because I've had so much to eat the past few days and probably had a bit more wine than I should have last night after the disappointment of the BFN.
> CD32- Weird dreams still, very moody, very depressed thinking I might not have ovulated at all yet, really disliking my body for giving me all these false signals.
> CD33- No AF, weird dreams.
> CD34- No AF, weird dreams. Boobs are absolutely huge even though haven't gained weight. Not as bloated as before. If I hadn't ovulated and don't get a full-blown AF by CD40, I am going to be very confused. :-/
> CD35- Nothing
> CD36-39 Negative OPK? AF cramps. No AF. Confused.
> CD40-42 Bloated, huge boobs, nauseated
> CD43- Super bloated, huge boobs that have weird tender spots all over, mild cramps, lower back ache. I've actually been trying not to symptom-spot for a few days, but it's impossible because my symptoms are jumping up and down going HEY LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME. Not very happy with the way my body is acting at the moment.
> 
> CD ... VERY strong BFP on $ Tree test. Freaked out. Took my First Response. Another strong BFP. Called in and am going to get blood test done, but nurse said congratulations, you're pregnant. After nearly 2 years... I'm in shock!!
> 
> Still can't believe I'm turning this post green!Click to expand...


Huge congratulations!!!!!

Gives all us hope!


----------



## mummy2_1

16.12.15 - O day. Sori I can't seem to make my post green.
1dpo nothing
2dpo a ltitle cm
3dpo twinge/cramps 
4dpo cm lotion like heavy
5dpo-7dpo nothing 
8dpo sore nipples cramps and headache
9dpo manic headache, sore nipples, flu/head cold like symptoms
10dpo cramps, headache, sore nipples, general under the weather, mood swings, tested v faint 2nd line
11dpo cramps no headache, throbbing nipples, cm light darker bfp!!
12dpo cramps dacker off, sore nipples, light headache, back ache, dizzy spells
13dpo sore back, ache everywhere, ulcers and gum infection, sore nipples,
14dpo all of the above, felt so rough. Dizziness
15dpo (just if your interested) sore nipples, cramps bad gas, feel nauseous. This continues until now. Cramps come and go they've eased off much more now, nipples are still so painful and rock hard, I feel sick before and after meals, but so far no ms. I'm over the moon
Have tested everyday from 10dpo til 16dpo, 16tests I'm total. Praying everything is ok and this is a bring home baby..


----------



## NinjaPanda

zoeh said:


> zoeh said:
> 
> 
> Don't know but THINK I o'ed, so going by CD instead of DPO. EDITED: Definite BFN on Christmas Eve (day 30), so I'm assuming random spotting days 19-23 wasn't implantation... I've had crazy post-O/PMS symptoms starting on day 16, and could have sworn by symptoms that I did ovulate early this cycle ~day 13, but a test should have shown up positive if that were the case. I might not even have ovulated... Guess that'll teach me not to go by symptoms alone during cycles :-/.
> 
> CD19- Crazy dreams, mild cramping, light brown spotting, bloated
> CD20- Weird dreams, bloated, light spotting, weepy
> CD21- Light spotting on and off, bloated, lower back ache
> CD22- Light spotting on and off. Glob of dark brown mucus in underwear (ick sorry if TMI). More weird, vivid dreams, bloated, phlegm in throat still hasn't disappeared and sinuses still swollen even after 10 days antibiotics, super emotional
> CD23-26, Bloating, mild cramps
> CD27- Weird dreams, emotional, so bloated/stretched feeling in lower abdomen, crazy emotional... I have cried at everything today. Twinge-y cramps. I actually took an OPK today because I was curious... positive?! Very strange, because I really could have sworn I'd already ovulated.
> CD28- Weird, vivid dreams, emotional, bloated, very mild cramps, have been constipated for the last few days. Also, I think I'm imagining nipple discharge now. All through today, though, I could have sworn AF started; radiating back cramps that usually show up about the time of bleeding. Thinking AF is on her way. But another positive OPK.
> CD29- My dreams keep getting crazier. Very bloated, to the point that all my pants are uncomfortable. Decided to try to wait until Dec. 31 to test in case I o'ed really late. Another positive OPK.
> CD30- Still could swear every 5 minutes that AF has started. Don't remember dreams last night but woke up super early sweaty and feeling panicky. Still very bloated. Tested today because DH wanted me to before I had anything to drink on Christmas Eve. No surprise, definite BFN. So whatever the spotting was, it definitely wasn't implantation :-(. Gave up on OPKs.
> CD31- Didn't really symptom-spot today because I've had so much to eat the past few days and probably had a bit more wine than I should have last night after the disappointment of the BFN.
> CD32- Weird dreams still, very moody, very depressed thinking I might not have ovulated at all yet, really disliking my body for giving me all these false signals.
> CD33- No AF, weird dreams.
> CD34- No AF, weird dreams. Boobs are absolutely huge even though haven't gained weight. Not as bloated as before. If I hadn't ovulated and don't get a full-blown AF by CD40, I am going to be very confused. :-/
> CD35- Nothing
> CD36-39 Negative OPK? AF cramps. No AF. Confused.
> CD40-42 Bloated, huge boobs, nauseated
> CD43- Super bloated, huge boobs that have weird tender spots all over, mild cramps, lower back ache. I've actually been trying not to symptom-spot for a few days, but it's impossible because my symptoms are jumping up and down going HEY LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME. Not very happy with the way my body is acting at the moment.
> 
> CD ... VERY strong BFP on $ Tree test. Freaked out. Took my First Response. Another strong BFP. Called in and am going to get blood test done, but nurse said congratulations, you're pregnant. After nearly 2 years... I'm in shock!!
> 
> Still can't believe I'm turning this post green!Click to expand...

Yay!!! Congratulations! After two years? Wow! I'm so happy for you!!! :D :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KayKe

mummy2_1 said:


> 16.12.15 - O day. Sori I can't seem to make my post green.
> 1dpo nothing
> 2dpo a ltitle cm
> 3dpo twinge/cramps
> 4dpo cm lotion like heavy
> 5dpo-7dpo nothing
> 8dpo sore nipples cramps and headache
> 9dpo manic headache, sore nipples, flu/head cold like symptoms
> 10dpo cramps, headache, sore nipples, general under the weather, mood swings, tested v faint 2nd line
> 11dpo cramps no headache, throbbing nipples, cm light darker bfp!!
> 12dpo cramps dacker off, sore nipples, light headache, back ache, dizzy spells
> 13dpo sore back, ache everywhere, ulcers and gum infection, sore nipples,
> 14dpo all of the above, felt so rough. Dizziness
> 15dpo (just if your interested) sore nipples, cramps bad gas, feel nauseous. This continues until now. Cramps come and go they've eased off much more now, nipples are still so painful and rock hard, I feel sick before and after meals, but so far no ms. I'm over the moon
> Have tested everyday from 10dpo til 16dpo, 16tests I'm total. Praying everything is ok and this is a bring home baby..

Congratulations!! Happy 9 months!!!


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed, had some stomach cramping after dinner.
2dpo: Hungry, restless sleep, CP high firm closed, a little bloated, some AF like cramps in the evening.
3dpo: Creamy CM, gassy.
4dpo: Creamy CM, slightly sensitive nips, restless sleep.
5dpo: Creamy CM mixed with a little EW, light cramps off and on.
6dpo: Sore/sensitive left armpit? Heartburn, super thirsty!
7dpo: Small flutters in lower abdomen, cramping off and on, boobs a little sore/sensitive and I NEVER get sore/sensitive boobs!:shrug:
8dpo: Restless sleep, starting to get a sore throat, feel like my stomach is constantly growling/empty/hungry, even shortly after I eat? EWCM in the afternoon, just looked at my chart from last month and I got ewcm 8dpo last cycle... Feeling like I'm out :trouble:


----------



## 808malia

Congrats zoeh!!! So excited for you :happydance::baby:


----------



## 808malia

mummy2_1 said:


> 16.12.15 - O day. Sori I can't seem to make my post green.
> 1dpo nothing
> 2dpo a ltitle cm
> 3dpo twinge/cramps
> 4dpo cm lotion like heavy
> 5dpo-7dpo nothing
> 8dpo sore nipples cramps and headache
> 9dpo manic headache, sore nipples, flu/head cold like symptoms
> 10dpo cramps, headache, sore nipples, general under the weather, mood swings, tested v faint 2nd line
> 11dpo cramps no headache, throbbing nipples, cm light darker bfp!!
> 12dpo cramps dacker off, sore nipples, light headache, back ache, dizzy spells
> 13dpo sore back, ache everywhere, ulcers and gum infection, sore nipples,
> 14dpo all of the above, felt so rough. Dizziness
> 15dpo (just if your interested) sore nipples, cramps bad gas, feel nauseous. This continues until now. Cramps come and go they've eased off much more now, nipples are still so painful and rock hard, I feel sick before and after meals, but so far no ms. I'm over the moon
> Have tested everyday from 10dpo til 16dpo, 16tests I'm total. Praying everything is ok and this is a bring home baby..

Congrats mummy2_1!!!:hugs: wishing you H&H 9mos :baby:


----------



## YadairaD

Alrighty round 7

1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less 

That's it for now but fx


----------



## Sophiasmom

This is my 2nd cycle after I stopped nursing DS at 1 yr. I really didn't want to use opks this month, and just wanted to bd as I felt. (With DS we used SMEP and it get tiring) We bd'd on Christmas day and again on the 29 and 31. I know I ovulated on the 29 bc I have really bad O pain. Here goes so far:

2dpo mild cramping off and on. Lower back irritated. Gassy. Constipated. Exhausted (more than usual after night shift)

3dpo super exhausted. Took 2hr nap. Pinching/lt cramping on right in afternoon bd

4dpo heartburn, tired, peanut butter smells awful. Rt sided pinching. Looser bm

5dpo tired,* Rt/lt sided pinching, lower back irritated. Weird energy bursts. Huge pimple on my cheek. Breathlessness at work pm and slight nasal congestion; constipation; v lightheaded upon standing

6dpo trying to stay positive but feeling out this month. Lots of noises from lower stomach like when AF comes. Twinges on Rt side. Runny nose at work. Gassy. V lightheaded at times. Creamy cm; skin breaking out. Rt lower back feels irritated. 

7 dpo dizzy, nauseated in evening slightly,* breakout, Rt sided twinges almost in groin. Creamy cm with some stretchy cm. Weird. Rt lower back irritated 

8 dpo tired, Breathlessness,* gassy, nauseated some in evening, constipated, creamy cm with more stretchy bits. Rt lower back irritated; lower abdomen slightly bloated. Burpy. 

I can't wait to update even if this isn't my month (positive thoughts for now!!) This thread is so great for the tww!!


----------



## mummy2_1

Thanks kayke and 808malia, 
I love reading.everyone's symptoms. Good luck ladies. Hope you all get.your bfp!!!!


----------



## KayKe

Ok, I'm 9dpo or 13 dpo (now me thinks that 9)

Tested last night with a 10 of one brand. After a minute there was a second very faint line. But even my oh noticed it. I almost started jumping up and down.

This night I woke up again at 4 am to pee. Until about a week ago this didn't happen for ages (now I'm up at 4 every night to pee).

Made another test this morning, also 10, but another brand. There was a kinda very very faint second line almost straight away (again my DH saw it too), but then it dissapeared...

Can it happen that it's a positive and then the line is gone? Too little hormones? Or just evaporate?

I attach a picture, but not sure if you can see anything at all...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## KayKe

Also am feeling constantly thirsty.
Moody.
Tired.

I'm a vegan/vegetarian chef, so am used to working in the kitchen. But, just now the smell of frying veggie burger made me queazy. Also. Onions smell yuk. And, usually I love onions..

Hmmm.... The witch or not the witch :D


----------



## zoeh

Thank you KayKe, 808malia and NinjaPanda! And congrats to you as well mummy2_1! Well, technically we had 1 1/2 years of "actively TTC", but 2 full costly, frustrating years of doctors trying to figure out how to get me to ovulate so that we could even try. And then I went and randomly ovulated on my own... completely unexpected.


----------



## aley28

1DPO - Itchy boobs. Seriously. So itchy.
2DPO - Gassy all evening.
3DPO - Felt lazy all day long.
4DPO - Nauseous and feeling icky all day. Tired. Terrible heartburn in the evening. PMS/crankiness starting to appear.
5DPO - Tired and lazy all day long. Headache starting in the afternoon. Nipples tender/sensitive, breasts sorta achey. Gassy again. Specks of blood when I checked cervix.
6DPO - Super exhausted, but that's likely due to lack of sleep? Mood fine in morning, but getting more and more foul as the day wears on. Nips and boobs still sensitive/achey when touched (pinched? :haha:) No more spotting.
7DPO - Fatigue and PMS/crankiness not as obvious today. Nips still sensitive/tender. Boobs HURT, without any touching necessary. Owie :(
8DPO - BFN in AM. No symptoms at all except [super] sore boobs. Oh and 3 pregnancy dreams last night, if that can be counted! Some sharp cramping lasting about 1 minutes and then more drops of blood pulled from cervix in late evening.
9DPO - Very tired all day. Small amount of EWCM in morning, more as day goes on. Cervix still high, hard, closed. Runny nose for most of the day. Massive bloating in evening.
10DPO - BFN in AM. Boobs still sore. FREEZING COLD, despite the house being warm to everybody else. More terrible bloating in the evening.
11DPO - BFN in AM. Sciatic pain in left hip. Boobs still sore. Lots of EWCM. Heartburn (really BAD heartburn), and some nausea - but its hard to tell if that's from the heartburn or not! Cervix still high, closed, firm. Some blood at cervix in evening, I think the start of AF.
12DPO - Another BFN. Cramping, spotting, cervix softening and opening. Spotting heavier as day goes on!
13DPO - More spotting.
14DPO - AF!


----------



## KayKe

Aley,

So sorry....

I can't wait to get back home tonight to test again....
Just now started to have cramps on and off...


----------



## MUMOF5

mumof5 said:


> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumof5 said:
> 
> 
> my fourth cycle ttc.
> 
> Ovulated on cd12, cycle is usually between 25-28 days. Fingers crossed for this cycle.
> 
> 1dpo - sore/sensitive nipples, achey lower abdomen.
> 
> 2 dpo - very sore/sensitive nipples. Still quite achey in lower abdomen/pelvic region. Very windy - like i get when af is due, but probs from all the rich foods i've been eating the last week. Cm is now quite sparse and sticky/creamy.
> 
> 3dpo - quite cranky and snappy today. Cm is quite lotion/creamy colour and texture. Mild headache this afternoon and mild cramps and warm feeling in pelvic area, particularly to right side.
> 
> 4dpo - still got creamy lotion like cm. Still being a bit of a moody mare. Feeling very bloated. Very slight spotting when i checked cm early evening (had this on other cycles). Light cramping since.
> 
> 5dpo - still feeling quite bloated. Cm not so abundant, noticed small amount of blood/spotting when i checked. Nips still sensitive but not as bad as they were. Light cramping periodically throughout the day.
> 
> 6dpo - still bloated feeling, but could just be from extra few pounds gained over last couple of weeks &#128563;. Cm reduced, more sticky than creamy. Spotting again this morn after bo, more significant than yesterday, mucousy blood, red mixed with brown this morning, then a bit later - pinky coloured again, nothing since. Not enough to show on a pad, only when i wiped. Nips tender/sensitive and breasts also feel a little tender/full and heavy. Tender nips aren't really a new symptom, but the tender full boobs are. Also when i stretched earlier i felt a pulling/tight sensation down in pelvic area. I think i've been weeing a bit more today too??....
> 
> 7dpo - cm when i've checked twice this morning was a bit stringy, kind of like a bit of creamy coloured snot (soz if tmi). Also when i ran downstairs this morning my boobs hurt, which they don't normally. Still feel bloated, maybe not quite as much as before. Short episode of lower right sided discomfort earlier, low down almost behind my hip, but def not joint pain.
> 
> 8dpo - was sooo tempted to test this morning, but sanity prevailed and i've decided to wait until at least thursday afternoon (on night shifts from tonight so thursday afternoon will be by fmu), just purchased two frers in readiness. Temp down a bit this morning. Small amount of sticky cream coloured cm so far today. Quite headachey and muzzy headed. Didn't sleep great, dreaming again and was really sweating in night as my nightshirt was damp when i woke up :/.
> 
> 9dpo - back to nightshifts :(. Serious headache that needed strong painkillers, not a lot of cm, just a little bit of stringy white/cream coloured when i checked. Still got bloated feeling. Weeing more, but not excessive fluid intake. Mild lower pelvic ache slightly more to the left side. Temp up quite a bit when i woke from 4.5 hr sleep, but as its not my usual temp time i won't read too much into that. Had a sore throat and a stuffy nose, but dont feel unwell, just congested. Also had a pulling tight sensation that lasted a couple of minutes after i woke up and went to the toilet. I really wanted to test, but am dreading seeing a bfn &#128547;. Maybe i will test when i wake tomorrow after my nightshift, will be 10.5dpo by then. Increased cm back this evening, and feel bit constipated xx
> 
> 10dpo - on my nightshift, so early hours of morning. Cm creamy and stretchy, increased a bit from yesterday. Random bloody nose (never get nosebleeds). Still got bloating.
> 
> Tested when I woke this afternoon with an internet cheapie and a frer BFN :(. I'm pretty sure that a positive would've shown up so wont retest unless AF is late xx
> 
> omg i am soooo symptom spotting &#128586;
> 
> updatedClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!

6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!

7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps?? 
Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now. 
Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)

8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells. 

9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
Still feeling unsettled despite eating. 
Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao

10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full. 
Temp dip :'(
mild nausea if I don't eat. 
Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke! 

11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before! 
Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!


----------



## tag74

BabyTTC, if it dried pink...I think that's a big ole BFP!!! Your cycle is so promising to me, as my pre-O temps are mimicking yours a bit and I thought I am out even before getting into the TWW.

This is awesome! Time to start a journal so we can stalk!


----------



## KayKe

Baby - I agree, if it dried up to pink, it's a bfp!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

tag- Thank you!! I am really hesitant about getting excited because I would feel like utter cr*p if it turns out to be chemical :( 
But as soon as my boobs starting getting shooting, itching and burning pains I just KNEW that this could be it! I had never had that happen before!!
And then last nights bought of random bawling started to make me think this could be it as well! 
I just REALLY want to see a darker test tomorrow! I might wait until 13 dpo and give it a chance to get really dark (if it will) but I will test with ic's tomorrow morning. 
I did one after the frer today and there was a nice shadow line but it wasn't dark enough to count yet.


----------



## BABTTC123

Kayke- Thank you!! Like i said to tag, I am still going to hesitate to celebrate in fear of a chemical @[email protected]


----------



## tag74

BABTTC123 said:


> tag- Thank you!! I am really hesitant about getting excited because I would feel like utter cr*p if it turns out to be chemical :(
> But as soon as my boobs starting getting shooting, itching and burning pains I just KNEW that this could be it! I had never had that happen before!!
> And then last nights bought of random bawling started to make me think this could be it as well!
> I just REALLY want to see a darker test tomorrow! I might wait until 13 dpo and give it a chance to get really dark (if it will) but I will test with ic's tomorrow morning.
> I did one after the frer today and there was a nice shadow line but it wasn't dark enough to count yet.

I totally get it. I had a chemical too and it's hard when you get your hopes way up!

Look forward to your next text! Feel free to post in my journal! :hugs:


----------



## MUMOF5

Ahh Babs fingers crossed your line gets darker. Congrats xx


----------



## BABTTC123

tag- Alright! When i am off work I will :) 

Mum- Thank you!! I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> I'm back for round #2 of clomid!
> This round is 150 mg :)
> 
> I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip!
> 
> 0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!
> 
> 1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird..
> Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)
> 
> 2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open.
> Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!
> 
> 3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list.
> Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite.
> That's about it.
> 
> 4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
> Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
> EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
> Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol
> 
> 5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
> Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD
> Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
> Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long.
> Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly.
> Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!
> 
> 6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol
> Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
> Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable.
> Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday.
> Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well.
> Go dizzy a few times today.
> sharp cramping off and on.
> Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!
> 
> 7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps??
> Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now.
> Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)
> 
> 8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells.
> 
> 9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
> Still feeling unsettled despite eating.
> Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
> EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao
> 
> 10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full.
> Temp dip :'(
> mild nausea if I don't eat.
> Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
> VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke!
> 
> 11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before!
> Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!

Yay!! That's how mine started out too.... I kinda had a feeling you'd get a positive!


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed, had some stomach cramping after dinner.
2dpo: Hungry, restless sleep, CP high firm closed, a little bloated, some AF like cramps in the evening.
3dpo: Creamy CM, gassy.
4dpo: Creamy CM, slightly sensitive nips, restless sleep.
5dpo: Creamy CM mixed with a little EW, light cramps off and on.
6dpo: Sore/sensitive left armpit? Heartburn, super thirsty!
7dpo: Small flutters in lower abdomen, cramping off and on, boobs a little sore/sensitive and I NEVER get sore/sensitive boobs!:shrug:
8dpo: Restless sleep, starting to get a sore throat, feel like my stomach is constantly growling/empty/hungry, even shortly after I eat? EWCM in the afternoon, just looked at my chart from last month and I got ewcm 8dpo last cycle... Feeling like I'm out :trouble:
9dpo: Temp starting to fall, af due in the next day or so, probably out for this cycle... :nope:
:dust: for all you ladies hoping for bfp! I hope you get them :hugs:


----------



## YadairaD

YadairaD said:


> Alrighty round 7
> 
> 1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
> 5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less
> 7 dpo: increased cm, restlessness, feeling warm

I'm feel like this isn't my cycle, I am having almost no symptoms. With my last pregnancy (mc) I had strong symptoms all the way from 3 dpo ugh this is so confusing


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!
 
6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!

7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps?? 
Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now. 
Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)

8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells. 

9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
Still feeling unsettled despite eating. 
Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao

10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full. 
Temp dip :'(
mild nausea if I don't eat. 
Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke! 

11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before! 
Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!
EDIT: Had some strong cramps today, and if I didn't already mention this, my boobs hurt! 
Decided to go in for bloods. They took for HCG and progesterobe. Will find out HCG by the next day!

12 dpo - completely messed up for testing today. I stupidly got up and peed about an hour before testing and by the time I realized what I was doing it was too late! GAH!! So I ended up using clear pee for when my alarm went off. The cheapies didn't show anything. (saving that FRER for later) 
Only symptom right now is sore boobs. But it is waaaay early in the day lol 
I have been coughing all night from a cold so I will stay home. Maybe I can get a good hold and test later?


----------



## BABTTC123

YadairaD said:


> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> Alrighty round 7
> 
> 1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
> 5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less
> 7 dpo: increased cm, restlessness, feeling warm
> 
> I'm feel like this isn't my cycle, I am having almost no symptoms. With my last pregnancy (mc) I had strong symptoms all the way from 3 dpo ugh this is so confusingClick to expand...

Each pregnancy is different. One of my friends is pregnant and she didn't have ANY symptoms at all until her period was late!


----------



## MUMOF5

my fourth cycle ttc. 

Ovulated on cd12, cycle is usually between 25-28 days. Fingers crossed for this cycle.

1dpo - sore/sensitive nipples, achey lower abdomen.

2 dpo - very sore/sensitive nipples. Still quite achey in lower abdomen/pelvic region. Very windy - like i get when af is due, but probs from all the rich foods i've been eating the last week. Cm is now quite sparse and sticky/creamy.

3dpo - quite cranky and snappy today. Cm is quite lotion/creamy colour and texture. Mild headache this afternoon and mild cramps and warm feeling in pelvic area, particularly to right side.

4dpo - still got creamy lotion like cm. Still being a bit of a moody mare. Feeling very bloated. Very slight spotting when i checked cm early evening (had this on other cycles). Light cramping since.

5dpo - still feeling quite bloated. Cm not so abundant, noticed small amount of blood/spotting when i checked. Nips still sensitive but not as bad as they were. Light cramping periodically throughout the day. 

6dpo - still bloated feeling, but could just be from extra few pounds gained over last couple of weeks &#55357;&#56883;. Cm reduced, more sticky than creamy. Spotting again this morn after bo, more significant than yesterday, mucousy blood, red mixed with brown this morning, then a bit later - pinky coloured again, nothing since. Not enough to show on a pad, only when i wiped. Nips tender/sensitive and breasts also feel a little tender/full and heavy. Tender nips aren't really a new symptom, but the tender full boobs are. Also when i stretched earlier i felt a pulling/tight sensation down in pelvic area. I think i've been weeing a bit more today too??....

7dpo - cm when i've checked twice this morning was a bit stringy, kind of like a bit of creamy coloured snot (soz if tmi). Also when i ran downstairs this morning my boobs hurt, which they don't normally. Still feel bloated, maybe not quite as much as before. Short episode of lower right sided discomfort earlier, low down almost behind my hip, but def not joint pain.

8dpo - was sooo tempted to test this morning, but sanity prevailed and i've decided to wait until at least thursday afternoon (on night shifts from tonight so thursday afternoon will be by fmu), just purchased two frers in readiness. Temp down a bit this morning. Small amount of sticky cream coloured cm so far today. Quite headachey and muzzy headed. Didn't sleep great, dreaming again and was really sweating in night as my nightshirt was damp when i woke up :/.

9dpo - back to nightshifts :(. Serious headache that needed strong painkillers, not a lot of cm, just a little bit of stringy white/cream coloured when i checked. Still got bloated feeling. Weeing more, but not excessive fluid intake. Mild lower pelvic ache slightly more to the left side. Temp up quite a bit when i woke from 4.5 hr sleep, but as its not my usual temp time i won't read too much into that. Had a sore throat and a stuffy nose, but dont feel unwell, just congested. Also had a pulling tight sensation that lasted a couple of minutes after i woke up and went to the toilet. I really wanted to test, but am dreading seeing a bfn &#55357;&#56867;. Maybe i will test when i wake tomorrow after my nightshift, will be 10.5dpo by then. Increased cm back this evening, and feel bit constipated xx

10dpo - on my nightshift, so early hours of morning. Cm creamy and stretchy, increased a bit from yesterday. Random bloody nose (never get nosebleeds). Still got bloating.

Tested when i woke this afternoon with an internet cheapie and a frer BFN :(. I'm pretty sure that a positive would've shown up so wont retest unless af is late .

11dpo - cm stringy/clumpy, but later slightly tinged pink. Not feeling bloated anymore. Boobs and nipples still tender and my nipples look and feel bit bigger?? feeling achey and a bit crampy down there, pretty sure AF will show up soon :(

[/quote]

updated[/quote][/quote]


----------



## NinjaPanda

YadairaD said:


> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> Alrighty round 7
> 
> 1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
> 5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less
> 7 dpo: increased cm, restlessness, feeling warm
> 
> I'm feel like this isn't my cycle, I am having almost no symptoms. With my last pregnancy (mc) I had strong symptoms all the way from 3 dpo ugh this is so confusingClick to expand...

I have seen quite a few people get their bfp's with no symptoms! Don't be discouraged! There is still a chance!


----------



## snshine23

This is my first time posting. I have been reading this thread for several days (so fun!) and thought I would register to join in this TWW. DH and I have a 3 year old son and have been TTC our 2nd since March with no luck. I started taking a baby aspirin on CD 1 and took Mucinex on CD 8 for a cold I had, but read that Mucinex can help, so hoping it works!
Here are my symptoms so far:

Dec 29th: CD 10: Lots of EWCM - BD
Dec 30th: CD 11: Lots of EWCM - Cervix was very open, high, and soft - BD
Dec 31st: CD 12: This is when my Period Tracker predicted me to O (I have been using this app for over a year and it has been very accurate with my cycles). My cervix was beginning to close and not as much EWCM - BD

1 DPO: Cervix more closed and CM drying up. BBs are starting to get tender which is a sign for me that I Od
2 DPO: Nothing to report
3 DPO: Tingly boobs. Painful left nipple. Constipated. Very hungry.
4 DPO: Vivid dreams last night. Constipated until evening time and even then it was like rabbit poop (haha, sorry TMI!), very hungry, break out on chin area. In a crappy mood and feeling tired.
5 DPO: Was starting to feel like I was getting over my cold from last week, but now feeling sore throat, stuffy nose, and annoying post nasal drip. Frequent urination and still have hard BMs. Flossed before bed and had bleeding gums.
6 DPO: Restless sleep last night. Tossed and turned and was worried about over sleeping? Blew nose in AM and had blood. Diarrhea in the AM. Starting to feel symptoms are the same as every other BFN month, so feeling a little down and out. In the evening, my molars were sore and nips were painful. Hips are bothering me too. Feeling gloomy and sad, BBs are tender.
7DPO: Diarrhea 3 times today and stomach felt horrible at night. Frequent urination again. Blood in nose both in AM and PM. Still feeling sore throat, stuffy nose, and post nasal drip. Crying for stupid reasons today and just feeling emotional. My eyes were so dry tonight and I never use eyedrops, but would have if we had some in the house. BBs are getting bigger and blue veins are becoming more apparent, but I have had this in other cycles, so I can't really get too excited about it.
8 DPO: I had weird bowel stuff this morning. Feeling like I need to go really bad, but when I get there it's little rabbit poops again. Stuffy nose/sore throat. Blood in nose in the morning. Increased urination continues and I've been starving all day. Feeling a little bit bloated, small amount of cramps that come and go, and a little bit of a headache.
9 DPO: So far I felt nausea when waking up this morning, but it has gotten better after eating something. Gagged twice while brushing my teeth. Was digging for a pair of thicker socks in my drawer this morning and found a Dollar Tree pregnancy test, the urge to POAS took over and I know I am too early...didn't think I would see anything since I have never even seen a hint of a second line...and a stupid ghost line showed up. Now I just have more to obsess over. Feeling bloated and my stomach felt in knots this morning. Stuffy nose/sore throat/post nasal drip continue. Metal taste in mouth that comes and goes.
10 DPO: sudden nausea in the morning. Had to lay down for a little bit. Stomach continues to feel hard as a rock. Nips super sore. Felt the urge to POAS, so did so on an OPK...it was positive? Tried a FRER with afternoon urine...BFN. Feeling angry, depressed, frustrated, mean, and sad.
11 DPO: Stuffy nose and sore throat continue. Blood in my nose in the morning. Feeling crampy and my nips HURT! Cervix is high, firm, and closed. Feels wet. Still urinating frequently.
12 DPO: Stuffy nose and sore throat. Post nasal drip (so annoying!). Metal taste in my mouth that comes and goes, urinating frequently. Feeling bloated and crampy. Cervix is beginning to feel open and there were 2 small dots of blood. AF not due for 2 days, but I am beginning to accept that I am out for this cycle :( Feel really sad and down.
13 DPO: AF type cramps this morning. Keep feeling like she is coming at any second, but just watery CM. Cervix feels like it is closed again? Feels hard. Metal taste in mouth continues to come and go. Sore throat/stuffy nose/post nasal drip continue. Tingly boobs on and off. Gagged while brushing my teeth this morning.


----------



## tag74

Hang in there Babs - I'm following!


----------



## ireadyermind

Positive OPK this morning, and it was a few days earlier than last month! DH and I BD'd two days ago and will BD again tonight. Just waiting for that BBT spike to confirm ovulation before I post my next DPO list!

Keeping my fingers crossed that the earlier OPK+ means I'll have a shorter cycle this month. I had a 40 day cycle last month and it drove me CRAZY... Since today's CD21, I could have a cycle as short as 35 days! Woo! Haha.


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed, had some stomach cramping after dinner.
2dpo: Hungry, restless sleep, CP high firm closed, a little bloated, some AF like cramps in the evening.
3dpo: Creamy CM, gassy.
4dpo: Creamy CM, slightly sensitive nips, restless sleep.
5dpo: Creamy CM mixed with a little EW, light cramps off and on.
6dpo: Sore/sensitive left armpit? Heartburn, super thirsty!
7dpo: Small flutters in lower abdomen, cramping off and on, boobs a little sore/sensitive and I NEVER get sore/sensitive boobs!:shrug:
8dpo: Restless sleep, starting to get a sore throat, feel like my stomach is constantly growling/empty/hungry, even shortly after I eat? EWCM in the afternoon, just looked at my chart from last month and I got ewcm 8dpo last cycle... Feeling like I'm out :trouble:
9dpo: Temp starting to fall, af due in the next day or so, probably out for this cycle... :nope:
10dpo: Starting to spot so I will most likely be turning this red tomorrow
:dust: for all you ladies hoping for bfp! I hope you get them :hugs:


----------



## MissyP

Hi everyone! Im hoping someone can give me any advice from past experiences. Im very new to all this. Me and my fiance arent necessarily ttc but we arent doing a whole lot to prevent it either. This month is the 1st month im having weird symptoms. i ovulated 12/31/14 we had sex every day in my fertile period and twice new years night which is when i ovulated. Im supposed to start my period next week on the 14th. Heres my symptoms by DPO

1-4dpo
I never dried up, when im usually dry up until the day before AF. My CM was watery and clear, almost like water. TMI...it would literally gush out alll the time.*

5dpo
During the morning i had the watery CM but near lunch time it became a thicker EWish with little white jelly balls (best way i can describe it) When i got home from work I Had what felt like growing pains in my thighs/hips & lower back. Lots of pain it was very hard to sleep.

6dpo
CM seems to have cleared up. I had a very sharp shooting pain that went from where i think my right ovary would be straight into my rib. Then had ovulation like cramps on and off the rest of the day on my right side. That night TMI.....im sorry...but after sex i had tons and tons and tons of milky white lotion-like discharge. He did not ejaculate in me so I know its not from him. This is what lead me to believe something was going on because ive NEVER experienced that before.. the discharge continued through out the night (no itch or burn so highly doubt infection). Woke up at 2am feeling wide awake.. couldnt go back 2 bed til 345am.*

7dpo
Woke up with the watery cm again, super tired. Probably from lack of sleep. Bloated, Crampy and gassy. Gross i know. Acne on neck and chest (never happens). By the time i got home from work i was exausted and very irritated for no reason at all. I had prickly feeling in my right nipple kind of felt like the prickling when your hand falls asleep. woke up again at 3 am wide awake after weird dream of my ex and fiance trying on Victorias Secret cologne together lol it was tough going back to sleep lol

8dpo*
Today! Watery CM & Im having a pinching feeling by right ovary.. i was super hungry when i got to work when usually i dont eat or get hungry til about 1pm.*

So far thats all i have...idk what to think!!!!


----------



## YadairaD

Alrighty round 7

1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less 
7 dpo: increased cm, restlessness, feeling warm
8 dpo: even more cm than yesterday, my nipples are also way darker than usually. Never happened before 
9 dpo: increased cm, headache, slight nausea

Fx


----------



## BFPcometome

1dpo - nothing
2po - cramping,fatigue,extreme hunger
3dpo - sharp pains across abdomen, increased creamy white cm, fatigue, hunger.
4dpo - cramping, extremely hungry, extremely tired, TONNES of creamy white cm.
5dpo - extreme fatigue, creamy white cm, mild/dull cramps, extremely HUUUUNNNGGGGRRRYYYY!!!


----------



## Jezzielin

mummy2_1 said:


> 16.12.15 - O day. Sori I can't seem to make my post green.
> 1dpo nothing
> 2dpo a ltitle cm
> 3dpo twinge/cramps
> 4dpo cm lotion like heavy
> 5dpo-7dpo nothing
> 8dpo sore nipples cramps and headache
> 9dpo manic headache, sore nipples, flu/head cold like symptoms
> 10dpo cramps, headache, sore nipples, general under the weather, mood swings, tested v faint 2nd line
> 11dpo cramps no headache, throbbing nipples, cm light darker bfp!!
> 12dpo cramps dacker off, sore nipples, light headache, back ache, dizzy spells
> 13dpo sore back, ache everywhere, ulcers and gum infection, sore nipples,
> 14dpo all of the above, felt so rough. Dizziness
> 15dpo (just if your interested) sore nipples, cramps bad gas, feel nauseous. This continues until now. Cramps come and go they've eased off much more now, nipples are still so painful and rock hard, I feel sick before and after meals, but so far no ms. I'm over the moon
> Have tested everyday from 10dpo til 16dpo, 16tests I'm total. Praying everything is ok and this is a bring home baby..

Congratulations! This post is giving me hope as my cramping while very light is making me feel like I am out! 12DPO today... testing this weekend I think...


----------



## 808malia

Hi, I am on my 4th cycle ttc! My cycles are from 28-30days long with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I ovulated yesterday, so here's hoping that this one is my lucky charm! It's my birthday on the 15th so I am hoping for the best birthday gift ever! :baby:

1dpo: Not much, maybe a little bloated? CP high firm and closed, had some stomach cramping after dinner.
2dpo: Hungry, restless sleep, CP high firm closed, a little bloated, some AF like cramps in the evening.
3dpo: Creamy CM, gassy.
4dpo: Creamy CM, slightly sensitive nips, restless sleep.
5dpo: Creamy CM mixed with a little EW, light cramps off and on.
6dpo: Sore/sensitive left armpit? Heartburn, super thirsty!
7dpo: Small flutters in lower abdomen, cramping off and on, boobs a little sore/sensitive and I NEVER get sore/sensitive boobs!:shrug:
8dpo: Restless sleep, starting to get a sore throat, feel like my stomach is constantly growling/empty/hungry, even shortly after I eat? EWCM in the afternoon, just looked at my chart from last month and I got ewcm 8dpo last cycle... Feeling like I'm out :trouble:
9dpo: Temp starting to fall, af due in the next day or so, probably out for this cycle... :nope:
10dpo: Starting to spot so I will most likely be turning this red tomorrow
CD1: I'm out ladies, the witch got me :witch: On to cycle #5!
:dust: for all you ladies hoping for bfp! I hope you get them :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!

6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!

7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps?? 
Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now. 
Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)

8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells. 

9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
Still feeling unsettled despite eating. 
Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao

10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full. 
Temp dip :'(
mild nausea if I don't eat. 
Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke! 

11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before! 
Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!

12 dpo - Still faint bfps. Really no other symptoms othwr than mild cramping. 

13 dpo - took FRER slightly darker but still faint bfp. 
Still no other symptoms other than cramping a tad bit. Maybe fatigue but that could be from my cold keeping me up at night #_#
Oh and....
Results are in!
I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol 
They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression!


----------



## snshine23

Congrats Bab!!!


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations! What a blessing!


----------



## ireadyermind

Congrats Bab! :dance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay!!!! Congrats BAB! :D


----------



## 808malia

Congrats BAB!!!:happydance: So excited for you! H&H 9mos:baby::hugs:


----------



## YadairaD

YadairaD said:


> Alrighty round 7
> 
> 1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
> 5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less
> 7 dpo: increased cm, restlessness, feeling warm
> 8 dpo: even more cm than yesterday, my nipples are also way darker than usually. Never happened before
> 9 dpo: increased cm, headache, slight nausea
> 
> Fx

My lack of symptoms is actually starting to get me slightly excited. The week leading up to af I have all kinds of mood swings, nausea and cramping. Not really feeling anything this cycle!!


----------



## YadairaD

Eeeeeeeeep congrats bab!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

YadairaD said:


> YadairaD said:
> 
> 
> Alrighty round 7
> 
> 1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
> 5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less
> 7 dpo: increased cm, restlessness, feeling warm
> 8 dpo: even more cm than yesterday, my nipples are also way darker than usually. Never happened before
> 9 dpo: increased cm, headache, slight nausea
> 
> Fx
> 
> My lack of symptoms is actually starting to get me slightly excited. The week leading up to af I have all kinds of mood swings, nausea and cramping. Not really feeling anything this cycle!!Click to expand...

You nipples getting darker is a good sign!! My left nipple had gotten darker while it was going through the shooting pain :) I also had blue veins. My boobs are less sore now, but they are pretty full. I think the pain is caused from a booby growth spurt lol


----------



## mineral123

New cycle hope I get my bfp this time........ so last month was hell I ended up with a ridiculously long confusing cycle hoping this month is not the same ...
As a result me and hubby decided to not track ov this month and just to relax si I will be going by cd and not dpo

Cd8-dtd
Cd10-dtd
Cd12-dtd
Cd14-dtd
Cd15-lotion thick white cm with mild cramps
Cd16-sore boobs nipples tingle clearer cm
Cd17-tired clear cm not much of it though
Cd18-dtd
Cd19-boobs feel slightly fuller small amound of cm nothing unusual really feeling out already.
Cd20-few cramps very mild could just be trapped wind small amount of creamy cm.
Cd21-few cramps very mild cm is clear slippery slimey (yuck) sorry for tmi haha and cervix is high and soft.dtd.
Cd22-clear cm cervix still high and soft can barely reach it.
Cd23-watery clear cm am turned into ewcm pm cervix med/high soft open ... on and off mild cramps very irritated and short fused very tired breasts feel fuller all normal signs of o for me but cant be sure without doing a o test.dtd.
Cd24- cervix med/high very soft cm is white but in between thick and thin, some bad cramps this evening and low back aches feeling like im getting a cold with runny nose etc.
Cd25-lots of white thick cm today cervix med soft.
Cd26-feeling nauseous, cervix med soft cm thick white not as much as yesturday.breasts feeling fuller.
Cd27-headache, white lotiony cm sore nipples in eve when took bra off feeling like im getting a cold.
Cd28- keep thinking do I have a cold or not woke up feeling like it but felt ok during day occasional stuffy nose cm white lotion/creamy very bad tempered in the morning .. tempted to test tomorrow morning but may be to early........... little bit worried as cervix has dropped really low and gone hard :(.
Cd29- white creamy cm cervix still low and firm no symptoms today at all except I sort of have a cold.
Cd30-not very well at all chesty cough with high temps so not really sure what is a symtom or if its just because im ill but have had sore boobs and lots of watery cm cervix is higher and softer.
Cd31-still not well have a virus .. increase in watery white cm today so much I thought id come on very wet feeling tmi sorry haha boobs still sorr cervix still med and not hard but not overly soft.
Cd32- still not well at all, still having lots of cm cervix same position as yesturday still have sore boobs.
Cd33- feeling alot better today but still not 100% still having alot of cm boobs still sore but not as bad as they have been. Cervix is higher and soft.


----------



## Laura726

Congrats bab!


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!

6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!

7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps?? 
Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now. 
Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)

8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells. 

9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
Still feeling unsettled despite eating. 
Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao

10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full. 
Temp dip :'(
mild nausea if I don't eat. 
Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke! 

11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before! 
Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!

12 dpo - Still faint bfps. Really no other symptoms othwr than mild cramping. 

13 dpo - took FRER slightly darker but still faint bfp. 
Still no other symptoms other than cramping a tad bit. Maybe fatigue but that could be from my cold keeping me up at night #_#
Oh and....
Results are in!
I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol 
They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression!

14 dpo - Ran out of FRER's and Wandfos yesterday. Dollar tree tests only show a shadow of a line :/ bums me out because my doctor had to go out of her way to call me at 5:00pm yesterday on her day off to tell me that she was concerned about my hcg numbers from my draw on 11 dpo cd 28. 
My hcg was 15 (not too bad in my opinion for how early it is) and progesterone was 33.35 (amazing numbers!) 
Today I am very exhausted/fatigued. Having hot flashes and waves of fairly strong nausea. Soo hopefully this baby is here to stay!!


----------



## tag74

Hang in there BAB, I don't think 15 is bad if you just implanted. When do you more blood work?


----------



## BABTTC123

I have to wait until Monday.. it is torture!! lol I would love to get in there early so that I could get the results sooner, but I doubt my boss will let me with me having to take two sick days this past week.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Don't worry, BAB.... Mine was 22 at 16 dpo


----------



## zoeh

Congrats BAB! Don't worry too much about the numbers... I had a friend who was 18 at 11dpo and now has a 6 1/2 week old little girl .


----------



## Mommieh25

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sugargully

Yea BAB! Congrats!


----------



## BABTTC123

Thank you all!

I have been reading up that the hg doesn't always make it to your urine which is why it can take some people a LONG time to get a strong line on hpts. Betas are the only way to get a good progression. Soo I am now both super excited and nervous for tomorrow!!
I get my first scan at 6 weeks (pretty early) and I am already beyond impatient xD


----------



## cl59

This is my first ever BFP! We are both 30. Been off bcp since August, this was cycle 5 of ttc. I was very lucky that my cycles went straight into a regular 27-29 day pattern. I used opks in cycles 2, 3 and 4 and they put my ovulation between day 17-19, giving me a bit of a short luteal phase which did worry me a bit. I started pregnacare conception as soon as stopping bcp, and added evening primrose oil in the first half of my cycle only for cycles 3, 4 and 5 (I don't really get ewcm, and if I do it's only for a day, a few days before ov). I also used a fertility lube in cycle 3. I never temped.

This cycle I didn't use opks or fertility lube. We bd on cd10, then every day from cd12-18, then again on cd20. I tried to stay lying down for 15 mins after, but a couple of times I didn't.

My symptoms were all completely normal for me, exactly as in all my other cycles:

cd13-15: increased sex drive, watery cm
cd17: suspected ovulation
1-5dpo: no symptoms, no cm
6dpo: bit of yellow creamy cm
7-8dpo: no symptoms, no cm
9dpo: some sharp twinges/light cramping followed by a (sorry tmi!) large bowel movement. Very bloated and gassy (NB i have ibs-this always happens at this point in my cycle)
10dpo: More bowel movement but cobstipated with dull cramping afterwards like period pain. Slight cramping and twinges very low down in afternoon. Gas. Shooting pains in the evening (felt like they were inside my vagina). Intermittent cramps and very irritable at night.
11dpo: AF due today (or possibly tomorrow). Twinges and cramps-could be constipation or af. Sore boobs feel bruised. Cramps on and off all day, very low twinges. Emotional and irritable. Feel exactly like af is coming. Even feel a bit 'wet' like I'm starting to spot.
12dpo: Cramps like af pains on waking. Boobs still sore-THIS WAS MY INLY UNUSUAL SYMPTOM, usually the soreness goes before af comes so it was off they still hurt. Still completely convinced af was coming so I did a HPT at 11am just so I could see the negative and accept it - but straight away it was a bfp!!! Cramps all day which made me nervous but Dr Google says it's normal. Did a clear blue digital later and BFP 1-2 weeks!

I wanted to post this because I read these all the time before! All my symptoms were EXACTLY normal until af was due/late, and even then pretty much normal. I'm still very crampy and hoping for a sticky bean. Seeing my gp on Wednesday who I'm sure will reassure me that it's fine :)

Baby dust and big hugs to you all!!!


----------



## Mommieh25

cl59 said:


> This is my first ever BFP! We are both 30. Been off bcp since August, this was cycle 5 of ttc. I was very lucky that my cycles went straight into a regular 27-29 day pattern. I used opks in cycles 2, 3 and 4 and they put my ovulation between day 17-19, giving me a bit of a short luteal phase which did worry me a bit. I started pregnacare conception as soon as stopping bcp, and added evening primrose oil in the first half of my cycle only for cycles 3, 4 and 5 (I don't really get ewcm, and if I do it's only for a day, a few days before ov). I also used a fertility lube in cycle 3. I never temped.
> 
> This cycle I didn't use opks or fertility lube. We bd on cd10, then every day from cd12-18, then again on cd20. I tried to stay lying down for 15 mins after, but a couple of times I didn't.
> 
> My symptoms were all completely normal for me, exactly as in all my other cycles:
> 
> cd13-15: increased sex drive, watery cm
> cd17: suspected ovulation
> 1-5dpo: no symptoms, no cm
> 6dpo: bit of yellow creamy cm
> 7-8dpo: no symptoms, no cm
> 9dpo: some sharp twinges/light cramping followed by a (sorry tmi!) large bowel movement. Very bloated and gassy (NB i have ibs-this always happens at this point in my cycle)
> 10dpo: More bowel movement but cobstipated with dull cramping afterwards like period pain. Slight cramping and twinges very low down in afternoon. Gas. Shooting pains in the evening (felt like they were inside my vagina). Intermittent cramps and very irritable at night.
> 11dpo: AF due today (or possibly tomorrow). Twinges and cramps-could be constipation or af. Sore boobs feel bruised. Cramps on and off all day, very low twinges. Emotional and irritable. Feel exactly like af is coming. Even feel a bit 'wet' like I'm starting to spot.
> 12dpo: Cramps like af pains on waking. Boobs still sore-THIS WAS MY INLY UNUSUAL SYMPTOM, usually the soreness goes before af comes so it was off they still hurt. Still completely convinced af was coming so I did a HPT at 11am just so I could see the negative and accept it - but straight away it was a bfp!!! Cramps all day which made me nervous but Dr Google says it's normal. Did a clear blue digital later and BFP 1-2 weeks!
> 
> I wanted to post this because I read these all the time before! All my symptoms were EXACTLY normal until af was due/late, and even then pretty much normal. I'm still very crampy and hoping for a sticky bean. Seeing my gp on Wednesday who I'm sure will reassure me that it's fine :)
> 
> Baby dust and big hugs to you all!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats cl59!!


----------



## tag74

Congratulations!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats, cl59!


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

Back after two miscarriages. Idk my dpo.. my cycles range from 35-55 days. Today is cycle day 57 so I'm feeling lucky.  Last pregnancy that ended in a miscarriage I got bfp at cycle day 103, I had read up on it & found that if you ovulate late, the egg may be "overcooked" so I'm hoping for an earlier bfp this time around... if only I could find the tests that dh hid from me!!


----------



## YadairaD

1-4 dpo: nothing really. Lots of white, lotion like cm
5-6 dpo: headache all day, cm the same but less 
7 dpo: increased cm, restlessness, feeling warm
8 dpo: even more cm than yesterday, my nipples are also way darker than usually. Never happened before 
9 dpo: increased cm, headache, slight nausea
10 dpo: headache, increased cm, nausea, sight cramping/twinges
11 dpo: headache, itchy boobs, still having TONS of white, creamy cm , smell slightly increased
12 dpo: same as the last few days, still having itchy bbs so weird
13 dpo: so tired all day! Itchy bbs (so strange this is the first cycle in my life that this has happened) slight cramping, shooting pains in my upper leg, wet feeling


No af type symptoms at all and she is due in tomorrow


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

I've only had a few symptoms. I've had a week and a half cold which I thought was the flu but no fever.. thinking maybe that could delay af. A few headaches here and there. I had white cm once or twice and indigestion. Sorry for tmi

CD55: af due.. nothing out of the ordinary. Stomach not agreeing with what I eat. 
CD56: headache 
CD57: major headache and exhausted from work, afternoon test BFN. Slept forever. Had a dream af came so I woke up upset but realized it was just a dream. 
CD58: slight headache. Tired. All the above and today still have cold, cough, stuffy and runny nose. Cloudy urine
CD59: tested with fmu and got a bfn white as snow. :( thinking I should stop testing until cd90, as I didn't get my bfp until cd103 Last time, still have sinus pressure and headaches. Vivid dreams. Chapped lips today and yesterday & the day before that. Started taking prenatals, just in case. Still hopeful. Ordered more test strips so I can test every day until bfp or af. I'm so impatient.
CD60: Vivid dreams Last night. My left boob was throbbing Last night & usually I get shooting pains (but not throbbing) in my left boob before af comes, but still no spotting or sign of af. White/tan cm, small tinge of blood when blowing my nose. Both boobs had the throbbing pain but only for a minute, went away pretty fast. Chapped lips..again.. and cramp like pain in left ovary. Not too bad, just a little.
CD61: dreamt of my best friend/cousin dying last night. Breaking out with pimples. white cm, still slight throbs in bbs. Trying not to symptom spot.
CD62: BFN with FMU. Vivid dreams, bbs still sore on and off. Used my Last test, so won't be testing for another week until my test strips come in which is probably a good thing.
CD63: Vivid dreams, headaches, slight waves of nausea. 
CD64: dreamt of a baby, dreamt of water, woke up to a text from my mom saying she dreamt I had a baby.. she doesn't know I'm in the tww.
CD65: more dreams, tingly nipples, peeing alot, but then again I've been drinking alot of water.. waking up in the middle of the night to pee, I've only done that once (in my Last pregnancy)
CD66: dreamt of babies, dreamt of BFPs.. guess I REALLY want this. Woke up in the middle of the night to pee.. took test..BFN, No surprise there. Went back to sleep..woke up because I had bad cramps, thought Oh great.. but they were just potty cramps. Lol.
CD67: boobs hurts on & off. Feel like they're bruised, constipation, white cm, waves of nausea, evening test read bfn.. keep staring at it trying to see a line, need to stop testing every day and doing this to myself.
CD68&69&70: Vivid dreams.. not really much to notice. Starting to give up.


----------



## 3liz

-DPO 1-5: nothing
-DPO 4: very sensitive nipples (esp in the morning), severe constipation, very light lotion like CM
-DPO 5: emotional, very cranky, pissed off for no reason (it was christmas eve)
-DPO 6: stabbing pain in uterus area (very focal, lasted for an hour). Very emotional, watched news on tv, they just said something about indonesian being grateful the world helped them and started crying.
-DPO 7: slightly sensitive nipples, increased cm (white lotion like), slightly decreased appetite. Slight abdominal discomfort. Dream about being pregnant. Night sweats. Gassy
-DPO 8: nipples still sensitive, temp went up by 0.1°C. Lotion like CM. Slight disconfort in uterus area. HPT very slight line, but didn't know what to think since it was very early. Had a bad day thinking first I could be pregnant and then that my HPT was just an evap...
During the evening: cramps in uterus area with one focal point of pain (the same I had sharp pain at 6 DPO). Emotional: almost cried in Mcdonald because the cashier told my mum she would count coins for her (felt like a crazy person) Heart rate increased (95BPM usually I have 80BPM). Took 2 more HPTs before going to bed: BFNs :(
-DPO 9: Tested again with FMU: BFN. Felt very depressed by the result. CM is still lotion like more yellow (thought it was a bad sign: I'm sure af is on her way). Nipples still sensitive. Other than that: NOTHING. No symptoms.
-DPO 10: nausea during the night. AF style cramps (very mild) not optimistic for this cycle. Tested with FMU: BFN. Only hope: temp is still high.
Yellowish-pale brown CM. Af cramps more pronounced during the evening. Felt wet and like cervix was open (VERY bad sign: had the same feeling last month 1-3 days before AF) At this point, I was sure AF would show up within the next 72 hours.
-DPO 11: still cramping with sharp pain. Took 2 more tests; both slightly positive (didn't know what to think). Left boob hurt a little. Yellow-beige CM. Appetite very low. Felt very tired but I only slept 3 hours (could not stop thinking about the faint positive I had before)
-DPO 12: Clearblue +: the line appeared rapidly!! Showed it to DH as a surprise but he didn't understand (men!!) The same day I took a clearblue digi= "Pregnant 1-2 weeks"!! It was the 31st december so I didn't party but still had a wonderful night with DH!
Went to the lab for a blood test.
-DPO 13: very tired. Had my lab results: beta HCG 46ui!! Yeyyy!
-DPO 14: very bad diarrhea during the night. I felt ok during the day, but very tired. No cramps but gassy. Second betas: 141ui!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats 3liz!!


----------



## snshine23

updated my post on page 343


----------



## emma4g63

really useful thread ladies.


1DPO..cm still alot....feel pretty normal
2dpo- gassy- cm dries up- and OPKS light
3dpo- gassy still....cramping in night... cm little bit wet
4dpo- gassy still....:blush: AF like cramps but shes not due for 11 days ...lower back ache.. uterus twinges- OPK close to postive- hot flashes this evening!!

will keep updating


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> New cycle hope I get my bfp this time........ so last month was hell I ended up with a ridiculously long confusing cycle hoping this month is not the same ...
> As a result me and hubby decided to not track ov this month and just to relax si I will be going by cd and not dpo
> 
> Cd8-dtd
> Cd10-dtd
> Cd12-dtd
> Cd14-dtd
> Cd15-lotion thick white cm with mild cramps
> Cd16-sore boobs nipples tingle clearer cm
> Cd17-tired clear cm not much of it though
> Cd18-dtd
> Cd19-boobs feel slightly fuller small amound of cm nothing unusual really feeling out already.
> Cd20-few cramps very mild could just be trapped wind small amount of creamy cm.

Scared I havnt bedded enough this time x


----------



## bamluby

1DPO: nothing
2DPO: thick creamy CM
3DPO: thick creamy CM
4DPO: thick creamy CM, cramping during BM, very stressed (DH listened to me rant for almost two hours about my day), felt really out of it all day (perhaps because I started back up with school and internship)
5DPO: creamy CM, lower back cramps in the afternoon, irritable!, tender breasts, felt really out of it all day again
6DPO: creamy CM, tender breasts
7DPO: woke up at 6AM because I thought I heard the doorbell, but I think I was dreaming; woke up again later and felt really hungry and felt really hungry again before lunchtime, creamy/watery CM, tender breasts, really dull cramping in uterus throughout the afternoon, lower backache, REALLY tired between classes, a few hot flashes (normal), terrible panic attack out of nowhere and ended up bawling on and off throughout the evening
8DPO: BFN, didn't sleep well last night (woke up several times), lower abdominal cramps (mild), veiny boobs that still hurt (tender on outer edges and full), uterine twinges on right side
9DPO: BFN, really tired all day and had to work a 14 hour shift, tender breasts, extremely bloated in PM, veiny (breasts, near underarms, thighs, and on the right side of my tummy/lower abdominal area), very full BBs
10DPO: BFN, huge temp spike, breasts still tender and full, mild AF-like cramps, still veiny, vivid dreams
11DPO:BFN on one test but another test had a faint line (maybe evap?), frequent bowel movements, woke up with cold-like symptoms (sore throat and congested), spit-up like a baby when trying to swallow a pill :blush:, breasts still tender and full, dull headache, fatigue
12DPO:boobs tender in morning, but less tender throughout the day; temp dip
13DPO:spotting, AF cramps, temp still low
14DPO:AF


----------



## JessesGirl29

Joining in, this is month two of TTC for baby #2
(Took almost a year to get pregnant with DS)
I always think I'm pregnant every month :wacko:

1-4 DPO - EWCM
5 DPO - still having EWCM??? This morning I felt my uterus 'seize' up for a minute that reminded me of the cramp I used to get after an orgasm when pregnant :blush:, very tired and emotional but son hasn't been sleeping well. Felt the need to just sit and stare at the wall I was so tired and out of it (had this with my son too).
6 DPO - Still lots of EWCM. So strange.
7 DPO - I had IBS as a child and had a stomach ache like that this morning. Big blog of EWCM. TMI- had a cramp feeling in my vagina as I took a BM.
8 DPO - pinching and stretching feeling on bit and right sides. No more EWCM. 
9 DPO - skin very clear and smooth all of a sudden. Cramping feeling up in my vagina.
10 DPO - some light period cramping. Boob pain. Tired.
11 DPO - boob pain
12 DPO - boob pain, feel an aversion to nursing my son at night which I've never had.
13 DPO - emotional, feels like AF is around the corner, haven't even tested once. 
14 DPO - had a cramping feeling like my period is around the corner :( can't believe I haven't tested.
15 DPO - period is due today. Cramps this morning, feeling depressed, random boob pains.


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm back for round #2 of clomid! 
This round is 150 mg :) 

I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip! 

0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!

1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird.. 
Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)

2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open. 
Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!

3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list. 
Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite. 
That's about it.

4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol

5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD 
Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long. 
Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly. 
Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!

6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol 
Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable. 
Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday. 
Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well. 
Go dizzy a few times today. 
sharp cramping off and on. 
Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!

7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps?? 
Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now. 
Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)

8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells. 

9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
Still feeling unsettled despite eating. 
Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao

10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full. 
Temp dip :'(
mild nausea if I don't eat. 
Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke! 

11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before! 
Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!

12 dpo - Still faint bfps. Really no other symptoms othwr than mild cramping. 

13 dpo - took FRER slightly darker but still faint bfp. 
Still no other symptoms other than cramping a tad bit. Maybe fatigue but that could be from my cold keeping me up at night #_#
Oh and....
Results are in!
I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol 
They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression!

14 dpo - Ran out of FRER's and Wandfos yesterday. Dollar tree tests only show a shadow of a line :/ bums me out because my doctor had to go out of her way to call me at 5:00pm yesterday on her day off to tell me that she was concerned about my hcg numbers from my draw on 11 dpo cd 28. 
My hcg was 15 (not too bad in my opinion for how early it is) and progesterone was 33.35 (amazing numbers!) 
Today I am very exhausted/fatigued. Having hot flashes and waves of fairly strong nausea. Soo hopefully this baby is here to stay!!

5 weeks 1 day, ended in miscarriage. hcg was last drawn on Monday came back as 7, very low.


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm sorry to hear :( :hugs:


----------



## mineral123

So sorry to here your devastating news.


----------



## tag74

BABTTC123 said:


> I'm back for round #2 of clomid!
> This round is 150 mg :)
> 
> I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip!
> 
> 0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!
> 
> 1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird..
> Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)
> 
> 2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open.
> Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!
> 
> 3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list.
> Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite.
> That's about it.
> 
> 4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
> Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
> EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
> Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol
> 
> 5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
> Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD
> Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
> Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long.
> Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly.
> Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!
> 
> 6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol
> Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
> Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable.
> Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday.
> Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well.
> Go dizzy a few times today.
> sharp cramping off and on.
> Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!
> 
> 7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps??
> Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now.
> Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)
> 
> 8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells.
> 
> 9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
> Still feeling unsettled despite eating.
> Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
> EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao
> 
> 10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full.
> Temp dip :'(
> mild nausea if I don't eat.
> Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
> VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke!
> 
> 11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before!
> Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!
> 
> 12 dpo - Still faint bfps. Really no other symptoms othwr than mild cramping.
> 
> 13 dpo - took FRER slightly darker but still faint bfp.
> Still no other symptoms other than cramping a tad bit. Maybe fatigue but that could be from my cold keeping me up at night #_#
> Oh and....
> Results are in!
> I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol
> They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression!
> 
> 14 dpo - Ran out of FRER's and Wandfos yesterday. Dollar tree tests only show a shadow of a line :/ bums me out because my doctor had to go out of her way to call me at 5:00pm yesterday on her day off to tell me that she was concerned about my hcg numbers from my draw on 11 dpo cd 28.
> My hcg was 15 (not too bad in my opinion for how early it is) and progesterone was 33.35 (amazing numbers!)
> Today I am very exhausted/fatigued. Having hot flashes and waves of fairly strong nausea. Soo hopefully this baby is here to stay!!
> 
> 5 weeks 1 day, ended in miscarriage. hcg was last drawn on Monday came back as 7, very low.

I'm devastated for you! I'm so sorry. Please feel free to join my journal and the girls. You'd get some great support. :hugs:


----------



## NinjaPanda

I guess I'll be jumping back in this boat once AF comes again.... Just found out today I had a miscarriage. :cry: congratulations and happy and healthy pregnancies to those of you that got bfp's!


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> I'm back for round #2 of clomid!
> This round is 150 mg :)
> 
> I am cd 17 now and my opk officially turned positive after a three day temp dip!
> 
> 0 dpo- Ovulation twinges, watery cm (probably turn ew later as it did yesterday) cp is high medium medium. Mild nausea. Boobs have been getting random twinges in them. Back ache. Was very dizzy yesterday, I am guessing it was the lead up to O. Fx this is my lucky day to conceive!!!
> 
> 1 dpo- Tests are still strong!! Watery cm, cp high soft open. Boobs still getting random twinges. I already have blue veins in them which normally only shows up a few days before af.. Weird..
> Ovulation pains. Increased sex drive. BIG temp rise! And my back hurts if I walk too much. Obviously it wants me to stay in bed ;)
> 
> 2 dpo - Hot flashes. Had trouble sleeping. Mild head ache, mild aversion to chocolate smell, some cramping on right, slight heart burn. Otherwise feel good. Cm creamy, cp high soft open.
> Making sure to bd every night and will keep this up until New years!
> 
> 3 dpo - some nausea in morning, but I forgot my metformin last night so that could why. Temp is still goong up. Cm creamy, cp high soft open still. Was VERY sensitive today to stress. I had to fight off a few break downs at work and THANK GOD I was by myself most of the day. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Certain people are on my shit list.
> Cramping in uterus. Increases appetite.
> That's about it.
> 
> 4 dpo - Definitely emotional! Broke down and cried at work over stupid stuff :( I'm not sure if Clomid is causinf this or possible pregnancy.. Only time will tell.
> Cm creamy, cp high firm closed. Temp dropped a bit but is still above cover line. I'm thinking my insomnia might be giving me in accurate readings. Some nausea. Still having issues sleeping. Having lots of issues with concentrating- Very scattered. Feeling done with the world. Blah.
> EDIT: Hips started hurting pretty bad tonight. Laid back and relaxed. Felt like what I can only describe as a humming bird fluttering around on the left side of my uterus... Never had that feeling before!
> Also got some acid reflux type stuff going on.. But that could be from eating chinese food today lol
> 
> 5 dpo - (FF messed O date, I had to manually fix it.. Hopefully it adjusts soon)
> Boobs have been a little itchy and started getting random flashes of pain. Not too bad really. Having some stronger cramps in uterus now. Felt hungry all day but when I ate I felt full xD
> Insomnia once again! Going to try some sleepy time tea tonight since melatonin isn't doing the job. Sex drive increased and was very sensitive (in a good way!) down there!
> Hips and back hurt off and on. Hips mainly hurt when laying down, back when walking for too long.
> Got nauseas today when working outside but it passed quickly.
> Find out my progesterone results tomorrow!!
> 
> 6 dpo - FF is fixed! lol
> Well Dr. wasn't in so I couldn't get my results :( should find out Monday. Ugh...
> Nausea in the morning, pretty intense wave that passed. Also got nausea right before I took lunch! I kept coming in strong waves and weaker ones but was definitely noticeable.
> Hot flashes all throughout the day. Temp is still high but is the same as yesterday.
> Bloated all day. Back aches bad! Hips have been hurting as well.
> Go dizzy a few times today.
> sharp cramping off and on.
> Really hoping these aren't caused from Clomid and are the beginning of a sticky bean!
> 
> 7 dpo - Significant temp dip, implantation perhaps??
> Had some cramping today. Honestly no other symptoms.. Slight nausea but that seems to be a normal thing now.
> Anxiously waiting for my progesterone results on Monday! They said that they would call me, but I will probably bug then so they don't forget ;)
> 
> 8 dpo - Not much to note, slight rise in temp. Slight cough. Nipples a little sore, boobs are getting random twinges of sharp pain. Seem to be more sensitive to smells.
> 
> 9 dpo - BIG temp rise. Nipples are a little more sore. The twinges of boob pain are increasing in frequency and strength. Itchy sensation on sides of boobs. Definitely cannot deal with even mildly stinking smells. Didn't like the taste of a chocolate muffin so skipped out on breakfast and felt sick all morning lol
> Still feeling unsettled despite eating.
> Bfn in the morning. Will wait a few more days before testing again.
> EDIT: Shooting pain in boobs tonight. IT HURTS!!!!! I am still hesitant to believe that this could be a symptom but if it is caused by clomid then that is hust rude! lmao
> 
> 10 dpo - shooting pain in boobs not as bad but they are more sore and feel pretty full.
> Temp dip :'(
> mild nausea if I don't eat.
> Sick again!! Coughing up a storm!!
> VERY VERY emotional! Literally was crying randomely throughout the day, especially evening, for no reason at all. And I mean full out bawling like my heart was broke!
> 
> 11 dpo - So far just mild nausea and smell aversion. Took an FRER and I am pretty darn sure there is a faint line! It dried to be pink (after less than 10 minutes) but I want to see it get darker before I let myself get excited, which is REALLY hard to do because I have NEVER had that illusive second line before!
> Here's to strongly hoping and praying and crossing everything that I can!!!
> 
> 12 dpo - Still faint bfps. Really no other symptoms othwr than mild cramping.
> 
> 13 dpo - took FRER slightly darker but still faint bfp.
> Still no other symptoms other than cramping a tad bit. Maybe fatigue but that could be from my cold keeping me up at night #_#
> Oh and....
> Results are in!
> I am pg! They said that progesterone looked good and hcg was still low but it was because I'm, in their words, "a minute pregnant" lol
> They are going to have me come in either Monday or Tuesday to check for progression!
> 
> 14 dpo - Ran out of FRER's and Wandfos yesterday. Dollar tree tests only show a shadow of a line :/ bums me out because my doctor had to go out of her way to call me at 5:00pm yesterday on her day off to tell me that she was concerned about my hcg numbers from my draw on 11 dpo cd 28.
> My hcg was 15 (not too bad in my opinion for how early it is) and progesterone was 33.35 (amazing numbers!)
> Today I am very exhausted/fatigued. Having hot flashes and waves of fairly strong nausea. Soo hopefully this baby is here to stay!!
> 
> 5 weeks 1 day, ended in miscarriage. hcg was last drawn on Monday came back as 7, very low.

I'm so sorry, BAB..... I just got the same news. Miscarried at 6 weeks to the day. Hcg came back at 7 on Sunday apparently. :hugs:


----------



## tag74

Sorry for you both. :(


----------



## 808malia

Ninja and BAB, so sorry for you ladies! My heart goes out to you :cry: You will get your take home babies soon :hugs:


----------



## mommysylvia

I just wanted to give everyone my dpo symptoms, I've never posted my story before, im not tempting just track my cm and symptoms. I think I O'd on cd16. Trying for a babygirl, I have two boys but would be more than happy if I had a third baby boy. Hoping for a BFP!

CD 9, 13, 16 BD legs up 15-30 minutes

Cd 9 through 15 - Tons of watery cm (unusual for me)

CD13/O day- right ovary pain sharp, very watery cm TMI so much I had to keep checking, sore thighs, bloating, very fatigue slept in more than usual, itchy skin, started baby aspirin 81mg along with prenatals (hopefully this works...I've had 5 recurrent chemicals)

1dpo - BD, irritability, itchy skin, very fatigue, watery cm, small backache, bad acne breakout on face, congested

2dpo - woke up to a very bad hot flash...I never get them, sore nipples mainly left, noticably bigger areolas with fluid, terrible acne, lightheaded, sticky watery creamy cm, kept wanting to go pee during the day, weird vivid dreams the night before, earache, ewcm at night after bm

3dpo - slightly painful twinge / pulling feel under or near my bellybutton lasted about 20 secs, sticky cm but barely anything almost dry unless I touch to check, pain near left ovary almost towards the middle, pain in lower left abdomem/ovary and shooting pains in vaginal area constantly, sensitive left nipple. At night the I got sharp stabbing pains on left side that radiated to vagina OUCH I couldn't stand it, feels heavy in lower part of tummy

4dpo - little cm, ear ache, lower part of stomach feels full/heavy, back pain, gassy! constant dull left ovary pain hurt really bad just to stand up or lay down all day, it radiates to rectum and back, left nipple pain is gone now its the right, loss of appetite, pinchy feeling by bellybutton, prominent veins in breasts, heightened smell, glob of oily lotiony cm at night before bed

5dpo - thirsty, headache when I woke up, vivid dream the night before, glob of oily lotiony white cm, BLOATED before even eating... I look 3 mos preg! skin breakout again, twinges by right ovary, vagina pain, pinching by bellybutton

6dpo - felt a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen last night couldn't sleep. Tons of pressure and pain in the middle lower part radiating to vagina today, I woke up at 6am in pain!!! I hope something good is happening in my uterus lol, gobs of very oily creamy cm unlike ever before, thirsty, backpain, terrible joint pain at night on my whole left arm and hand (I never got that before), fatigue

.....Starting to think I might have a cyst....my stomach feels swollen and I always get pains. I'm very nervous now since were in the middle of nowhere till may because my husband is working out here! :/ Pray its not a cyst

7dpo - bloated/swollen stomachs its hard, backache on upper right, dry nose and mouth, very faint BFP I'll try to wait a few more days to take another


----------



## BABTTC123

Ninja- I am so sorry to hear of your loss as well :( 
It really sucks. I wonder if that may be why our symptoms were so similar? 
Idk if i will be trying again for a little while. I know it is a bit silly to be so upset about only 5 weeks along, but I really am not prepared for that to happen again so soon. So I'd prefer to ntnp until I get baby fever again. Who knows... It could be sooner than I expect. But as of now, I am done for a little while.


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> Ninja- I am so sorry to hear of your loss as well :(
> It really sucks. I wonder if that may be why our symptoms were so similar?
> Idk if i will be trying again for a little while. I know it is a bit silly to be so upset about only 5 weeks along, but I really am not prepared for that to happen again so soon. So I'd prefer to ntnp until I get baby fever again. Who knows... It could be sooner than I expect. But as of now, I am done for a little while.

I couldn't help but wonder the same thing. I totally understand your feelings, they are not silly at all. I have been a total wreck all day today and kind of just want to curl up into a ball for the rest of the week but I have to work tomorrow. :(

I am terrified of trying again and possibly going through the same thing but DH and I are 27 and both really want to start our family as soon as we can so we're going to keep trying. Nobody can fault you for wanting to take a break though, it is a really horrible experience. If you ever want to talk, feel free to message me. :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

NinjaPanda said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Ninja- I am so sorry to hear of your loss as well :(
> It really sucks. I wonder if that may be why our symptoms were so similar?
> Idk if i will be trying again for a little while. I know it is a bit silly to be so upset about only 5 weeks along, but I really am not prepared for that to happen again so soon. So I'd prefer to ntnp until I get baby fever again. Who knows... It could be sooner than I expect. But as of now, I am done for a little while.
> 
> I couldn't help but wonder the same thing. I totally understand your feelings, they are not silly at all. I have been a total wreck all day today and kind of just want to curl up into a ball for the rest of the week but I have to work tomorrow. :(
> 
> I am terrified of trying again and possibly going through the same thing but DH and I are 27 and both really want to start our family as soon as we can so we're going to keep trying. Nobody can fault you for wanting to take a break though, it is a really horrible experience. If you ever want to talk, feel free to message me. :hugs:Click to expand...

If you can take the day off then do so! I had to work today and wound up passing most of the tissue and sac this morning at work. I had to be quiet about it all but wanted to cry all morning. Feeling better now though. And I will! Feel free to add me as a friend so we can stay in contact


----------



## NinjaPanda

I wish I could but it ends up being more work for me to plan for a sub than it is to actually go in myself. I passed everything last week, I guess but got the official news today and cried my eyes raw. I only bled one day but the doctor said that it can be light like that sometimes. Now I have had light spotting here and there but not much. DH has been a peach to me all day while dealing with my crazies.


----------



## BABTTC123

Aww <3 Glad to hear that DH is being sweet! 
Mine hardly knows how to react... He isn't as upset about it as I am and keeps trying to distract me with stupid stuff and act like it is normal. 
I hope that this only lasts a day. I took an aleve earlier which helped with the pain a bit but it is wearing off now and I still can't go home yet... Waiting to get picked up by hubby.


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> Aww <3 Glad to hear that DH is being sweet!
> Mine hardly knows how to react... He isn't as upset about it as I am and keeps trying to distract me with stupid stuff and act like it is normal.
> I hope that this only lasts a day. I took an aleve earlier which helped with the pain a bit but it is wearing off now and I still can't go home yet... Waiting to get picked up by hubby.

Awww. :hugs: I caught mine crying behind the scenes (and he's not a crier) so I know he's just trying to be strong for me. I was ready to smack him so hard earlier though because he tried hitting on me. I flipped. That does not help! Lol, so ever since he's been making me food and doing housework so that I can just be lazy and every time I start crying he'll drop everything and take me for a walk or give me hugs until I stop.


----------



## BABTTC123

My hubby needs to take lessons from yours! lol 
He doesn't show his emotions too often.. Well, same here actually. We are able to talk about anything but bite our lip when it comes to crying in front of one another. There has only been two occassions that he cried infront of me and they were pretty devestating times in our/his life. 
I love him entirely regardless of his lack of showing emotions lol I would like it if we worked on that more though. I always feel like crying in his arms would make me feel better lol


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I'm not an overly emotional person and I hate crying in front of people but with the big things I am more open with crying in front of DH because some days hugs while I'm crying are the best things in the world!


----------



## RedRose19

1-5 dpo nothing really bit of sore bbs but most likely from clomid
6 dpo (ticker is wrong) major af like cramps and loads of creamy cm!
7 dpo intense af like cramps, sensitive nipples, thick creamy cm


----------



## wishful hope

ok so ive had 2 months off from trying due to family reasons been ttc for 2 years now all but given up hope 

ovulated 1.1.15 very clear ovulation test, most positive i have had
dpo 2- 8 no real symptoms 
so as im a testing freak started testing on 9 dpo i bought 100 super early tests from ebay and been going through them 
9 dpo negative test, slght dullache in my lower abdomen
10 dpo negative test pain has moved to my back very moody 
11 dpo negative test very tired had to have a nap headache all day 
12 dpo 1 days till af due very very very faint positive on ebay cheapies so i ran to boots bought fr early and store home brand early rushed home strong positive on fr and weak positive on store home brand 
13 dpo af due negative didital test positve fr test 
14 dpo af 1 day late positive digital i think its safe to say that i am finally pregnant :))))


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

Congrats!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats wishful!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats wishful!!!:baby::happydance: H&H 9mos!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats, wishful!


----------



## Mommieh25

wishful hope said:


> ok so ive had 2 months off from trying due to family reasons been ttc for 2 years now all but given up hope
> 
> ovulated 1.1.15 very clear ovulation test, most positive i have had
> dpo 2- 8 no real symptoms
> so as im a testing freak started testing on 9 dpo i bought 100 super early tests from ebay and been going through them
> 9 dpo negative test, slght dullache in my lower abdomen
> 10 dpo negative test pain has moved to my back very moody
> 11 dpo negative test very tired had to have a nap headache all day
> 12 dpo 1 days till af due very very very faint positive on ebay cheapies so i ran to boots bought fr early and store home brand early rushed home strong positive on fr and weak positive on store home brand
> 13 dpo af due negative didital test positve fr test
> 14 dpo af 1 day late positive digital i think its safe to say that i am finally pregnant :))))

Congratulations Wishful!


----------



## mineral123

wishful hope said:


> ok so ive had 2 months off from trying due to family reasons been ttc for 2 years now all but given up hope
> 
> ovulated 1.1.15 very clear ovulation test, most positive i have had
> dpo 2- 8 no real symptoms
> so as im a testing freak started testing on 9 dpo i bought 100 super early tests from ebay and been going through them
> 9 dpo negative test, slght dullache in my lower abdomen
> 10 dpo negative test pain has moved to my back very moody
> 11 dpo negative test very tired had to have a nap headache all day
> 12 dpo 1 days till af due very very very faint positive on ebay cheapies so i ran to boots bought fr early and store home brand early rushed home strong positive on fr and weak positive on store home brand
> 13 dpo af due negative didital test positve fr test
> 14 dpo af 1 day late positive digital i think its safe to say that i am finally pregnant :))))

Congrats wishful x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Bump!


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> New cycle hope I get my bfp this time........ so last month was hell I ended up with a ridiculously long confusing cycle hoping this month is not the same ...
> As a result me and hubby decided to not track ov this month and just to relax si I will be going by cd and not dpo
> 
> Cd8-dtd
> Cd10-dtd
> Cd12-dtd
> Cd14-dtd
> Cd15-lotion thick white cm with mild cramps
> Cd16-sore boobs nipples tingle clearer cm
> Cd17-tired clear cm not much of it though
> Cd18-dtd
> Cd19-boobs feel slightly fuller small amound of cm nothing unusual really feeling out already.
> Cd20-few cramps very mild could just be trapped wind small amount of creamy cm.
> Cd21-few cramps very mild cm is clear slippery slimey (yuck) sorry for tmi haha and cervix is high and soft.dtd.
> Cd22-clear cm cervix still high and soft can barely reach it.
> Cd23-watery clear cm am turned into ewcm pm cervix med/high soft open ... on and off mild cramps very irritated and short fused very tired breasts feel fuller all normal signs of o for me but cant be sure without doing a o test.dtd.
> Cd24- cervix med/high very soft cm is white but in between thick and thin, some bad cramps this evening and low back aches feeling like im getting a cold with runny nose etc.
> Cd25-lots of white thick cm today cervix med soft.
> Cd26-feeling nauseous, cervix med soft cm thick white not as much as yesturday.breasts feeling fuller dtd.

Do any of you lovely ladies have irregular periods ? If so when do you know when to test my periods can go anywhere from cd29-cd45 struggling to know when to test esp as dont really no for sure when o happened. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> New cycle hope I get my bfp this time........ so last month was hell I ended up with a ridiculously long confusing cycle hoping this month is not the same ...
> As a result me and hubby decided to not track ov this month and just to relax si I will be going by cd and not dpo
> 
> Cd8-dtd
> Cd10-dtd
> Cd12-dtd
> Cd14-dtd
> Cd15-lotion thick white cm with mild cramps
> Cd16-sore boobs nipples tingle clearer cm
> Cd17-tired clear cm not much of it though
> Cd18-dtd
> Cd19-boobs feel slightly fuller small amound of cm nothing unusual really feeling out already.
> Cd20-few cramps very mild could just be trapped wind small amount of creamy cm.
> Cd21-few cramps very mild cm is clear slippery slimey (yuck) sorry for tmi haha and cervix is high and soft.dtd.
> Cd22-clear cm cervix still high and soft can barely reach it.
> Cd23-watery clear cm am turned into ewcm pm cervix med/high soft open ... on and off mild cramps very irritated and short fused very tired breasts feel fuller all normal signs of o for me but cant be sure without doing a o test.dtd.
> Cd24- cervix med/high very soft cm is white but in between thick and thin, some bad cramps this evening and low back aches feeling like im getting a cold with runny nose etc.
> Cd25-lots of white thick cm today cervix med soft.
> Cd26-feeling nauseous, cervix med soft cm thick white not as much as yesturday.breasts feeling fuller.

Do any of you lovely ladies have irregular periods ? If so when do you know when to test my periods can go anywhere from cd29-cd45 struggling to know when to test esp as dont really no for sure when o happened. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RedRose19

Ive irregular cycles I just get the cheapy tests online and test from cd 28 onwards unless I know definitely when i ovulated


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> 1-5 dpo nothing really bit of sore bbs but most likely from clomid
> 6 dpo (ticker is wrong) major af like cramps and loads of creamy cm!
> 7 dpo intense af like cramps, sensitive nipples, thick creamy cm

8dpo nothing really bit tired but nothing major
9dpo creamy cm but again nothing major
10 dpo bfn feeling emotional upset about the bfn. No symptoms not even af ones
11dpo woke up with extreme af cramps!


----------



## aley28

mineral123 said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have irregular periods ? If so when do you know when to test my periods can go anywhere from cd29-cd45 struggling to know when to test esp as dont really no for sure when o happened. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Best way to know when to test is to chart your BBT, IMO! Second best would be to start using OPKs, but with a variance in cycle length like that you best buy like 5,000 of them lol.

Charting your BBT will tell you which day you ovulate, and then you just have to count out 14 days to know when AF should be there! Watching your cervical mucus will tell you when you are fertile, so you know when to start BDing.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Anyone recording symptoms coming up to test time? My period is forecast 'due' on Friday.


----------



## Akirkland

Hello! I've been posting in the TWW for awhile now and have been stalking this thread since I began my TWW. I figured since I'm a bit farther along in my TWW that I would post my symptoms. 

I'm hoping even if AF shows up, this will help me learn my cycle a bit more.

Here is a bit of info about me, I'm 25 and DH is also 25. We turn 26 in March, our birthdays are only 2 days apart. We have been married 6 years and this was our first month of NTNP.

I don't know specifically when I ovulated, I am going off of my cycle and CM symptoms. I'll post my cycle days as well, since I'm pretty regular with a 28-31 day cycle.

Dec. 26, 2014 was cd1 for me

Cd 7- had :sex:
Cd 11 & 12- had :sex:
Cd 14- had :sex: EWCM
Cd 15- had :sex: also have had cramping on my left side
Cd 16- had :sex: not much CM going on

(I'm basing my O day on FF which informed me O day was Cd 16, but I alsocould have O'd on CD 14.)

Cd 17/1dpo-no symptoms
Cd 18/2dpo-CM is now creamy, breasts more sensitive(probably due to ovulation)
Cd19/3dpo-CM is still creamy/sticky, breasts are tender and it seemed like there were little twinges in them. Still cramping on the left side.
Cd20/4dpo-Same as the first few days, headaches seem to be happening more, CM increased a bit, cramping still happening, breasts sore, and feeling fairly tired.
Cd21/5dpo-just heartburn (could be due to diet) some nausea, sore breasts and what feels like twinges in my uterus. (Could just be gas)
Cd22/6dpo-Nothing noticed
Cd23/7dpo-Not much, CM is the same as before, creamy (TMI I seem to be producing more than I've noticed before.) A bit emotional, cried for no reason at all today.
Cd24/8dpo-Nothing noticeable today, CM seems to have dried up. 
Cd25/9po-Vivid dreams, a feeling that AF is just going to show any day now and feeling like I'm out. Certain smells are bothering me, like the smell of a banana just grossed me out. A bit irritable today, DH was eating an orange and it was annoying to listen to. :haha: I also had a bit of constipation (TMI) and my CM has still been dry.
Cd26/10dpo-POAS with a FRER as soon as I woke up and had a :bfn: It was hard to see that but I'm glad I saw that so if AF shows up I'm a bit more prepared. That being said, I've had a few hot flashes today which seem odd since it's been cold out lately. I've been really gassy today, plus some lower back pain and the cramping only on the left side. Very tired, actually took a nap today. CM is now back to creamy.
Cd27/11dpo-Really no symptoms so far today, I've had a runny nose for the past few days that's continued today. I had a small nose bleed, (could be due to how dry/cold it is) and light cramping, certainly less than it has been which has been wonderful but it's still there. I have a feeling AF is just going to show up soon. Only thing I can say, is I normally don't cramp this long in my cycle. It's typically just a day or two before AF and then during AF until about the 3rd day. Also my CM has been a bit more watery/creamy, it feels like I have AF but when I go check it is just a cloudy/watery/and sometimes creamy fluid. (TMI)

I feel like I'm out this month but I could have tested too early. AF is expected to arrive between Thursday and Sunday. So I'm not out until the :witch: shows up. 

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten a :bfp: I hope they all remain a sticky bean! :hugs: to all the women who have lost their bean this month, hopefully next month will be yours, and good luck to all those still in the TWW, lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## MouseyMom

Hi all, thought I would join in this TWW. This month was my second cycle on 50 mcg Clomid. It was rough! Started having awful ovulation pain 4-5 days before I was to O! We've BD at least every other night if not every night since AF stopped on Cycle Day 5.

0 DPO-Horrible ovulation pain. Pretty sure it's the worst day yet.

1 DPO-Still awful pain, acne.

2DPO-Still feels like an ovary is gonna pop.Acne acting up.

3DPO-Still in pain but getting better, gonna call OB if it doesn't go away after weekend. Cried watching Dolphin Tale 2.

4DPO-AF cramps, raging acne. Husband swears I'm like a heat lamp when he cuddles be at 4am before he leaves for work.

5DPO-Acne getting a little better. AF cramps, been kinda itchy down there with pasty CM. Heat lamp feeling again.

6DPO-AF cramps, lower back pain. Slight twinges around left ovary. Breasts seem fuller but that happened last month too. Came home and had to change underwear (thong) and yoga pants. Gobs of watery and white CM.

7DPO-Cramps, gas, pinching, extreme thirst

8DPO-Exhausted, thirsty, pinching, cramps, backache, emotional, less CM but kind of like lotion.

9DPO-Weird taste in my mouth, cramps, feeling fuller in abdomen/uterus, sore throat, backache, just want to sleep, VERY thirsty.

AF due Wednesday 1/28


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> New cycle hope I get my bfp this time........ so last month was hell I ended up with a ridiculously long confusing cycle hoping this month is not the same ...
> As a result me and hubby decided to not track ov this month and just to relax si I will be going by cd and not dpo
> 
> Cd8-dtd
> Cd10-dtd
> Cd12-dtd
> Cd14-dtd
> Cd15-lotion thick white cm with mild cramps
> Cd16-sore boobs nipples tingle clearer cm
> Cd17-tired clear cm not much of it though
> Cd18-dtd
> Cd19-boobs feel slightly fuller small amound of cm nothing unusual really feeling out already.
> Cd20-few cramps very mild could just be trapped wind small amount of creamy cm.
> Cd21-few cramps very mild cm is clear slippery slimey (yuck) sorry for tmi haha and cervix is high and soft.dtd.
> Cd22-clear cm cervix still high and soft can barely reach it.
> Cd23-watery clear cm am turned into ewcm pm cervix med/high soft open ... on and off mild cramps very irritated and short fused very tired breasts feel fuller all normal signs of o for me but cant be sure without doing a o test.dtd.
> Cd24- cervix med/high very soft cm is white but in between thick and thin, some bad cramps this evening and low back aches feeling like im getting a cold with runny nose etc.
> Cd25-lots of white thick cm today cervix med soft.
> Cd26-feeling nauseous, cervix med soft cm thick white not as much as yesturday.breasts feeling fuller.
> Cd27-headache, white lotiony cm sore nipples in eve when took bra off feeling like im getting a cold.
> Cd28- keep thinking do I have a cold or not woke up feeling like it but felt ok during day occasional stuffy nose cm white lotion/creamy very bad tempered in the morning .. tempted to test tomorrow morning but may be to early........... little bit worried as cervix has dropped really low and gone hard :(.

Has anyone ever got a bfp with low firm cerix ?


----------



## Bat Mommy

Ovulation or Implantation???
I am 31 yrs old. I have a 4 yr old who was a c-section and last Feb I had an ectopic pregnancy which ruptured having to have my right tube removed. My periods recently regulated at a 31-35 day cycle. These past two months were 31. But they dropped from 7 full days to 6 when they went to the 31 day cycle. This month's I started on Jan 4th having a reg flow and mild cramps rather than a heavy flow and severe back pain as usual on my first day. The following days were 2-3were regular also instead of heavy. Days 4-6 were really light when usually 4 & 5 are regular and 6-7 are light... Jan 15th- 18th I had mild cramps combined with stabbing pains in my left lower pelvic region which I assume was ov? It lasted most of the 19th until that afternoon literally every 15 min. At 330pm it stopped I went to the bathroom and saw a clear discharge with blood streaks and a few hours later it was a light pink color. Yesterday and today it's a maroon colored mucus discharge. It's not enough for a pad but it's definitely there. I've never "felt" ov pains before or had ov bleeding. the last time I "bled" like this I was pregnant with my daughter. But, I'm trying to figure out if this is "normal ov pain" or possible implantation bleeding which meant I would have ov'd early. I only tracked my cm...
This is for the month of January
4	1..STARTED AF mild CRAMPS
5	2..REGULAR
6	3REGULAR
7	4..REGLAR during day LIGHT IN AFTERNOONMILD CRAMPS
8	5.LIGHT..
9	6..light stopped
10	7.. TTC
11	8 ttc white/ewcm
12	9 97.3/ewcm/watery
13	10.. 96.4/lotion cm/overly tired/ttc
14	11 ewcm 97.1
15	12..twinge pain left side/97.2 pelvic pains white creamy cm itchy nips
16	13. sharp pelvic pains left side itchy nips TIRED-TTC
17	14..Sharp pains
18 15..lots EWCM @ 1am &TTC-crampy pains all day- 97.8 @ 8pm & lots white EWCM plus sharp stabbing pains that lasted in left pelvic area from about 770pm- 9pm !
19	16..TTC @ 12am-ovary pain 745-8 then from about 815-830 mild but solid pain left pelvic region
20	17..545 am ttc7am pink discharge1130am pink/ brown
21	18..EXHAUSTED brown stained clear mucus discharge (stringy) slightly sore nipples 


I apologize for the long post but I'm confused this is all new to me....


----------



## Akirkland

I am so excited to turn this green!!!!! I went to the doctor today after doing a FRER with FMU around 7am and got my :bfp: they took a test at the doctor and I'm now confirmed pregnant!!!! Oh my goodness!!:happydance:


Hello! I've been posting in the TWW for awhile now and have been stalking this thread since I began my TWW. I figured since I'm a bit farther along in my TWW that I would post my symptoms. 

I'm hoping even if AF shows up, this will help me learn my cycle a bit more.

Here is a bit of info about me, I'm 25 and DH is also 25. We turn 26 in March, our birthdays are only 2 days apart. We have been married 6 years and this was our first month of NTNP.

I don't know specifically when I ovulated, I am going off of my cycle and CM symptoms. I'll post my cycle days as well, since I'm pretty regular with a 28-31 day cycle.

Dec. 26, 2014 was cd1 for me

Cd 7- had :sex:
Cd 11 & 12- had :sex:
Cd 14- had :sex: EWCM
Cd 15- had :sex: also have had cramping on my left side
Cd 16- had :sex: not much CM going on

(I'm basing my O day on FF which informed me O day was Cd 16, but I alsocould have O'd on CD 14.)

Cd 17/1dpo-no symptoms
Cd 18/2dpo-CM is now creamy, breasts more sensitive(probably due to ovulation)
Cd19/3dpo-CM is still creamy/sticky, breasts are tender and it seemed like there were little twinges in them. Still cramping on the left side.
Cd20/4dpo-Same as the first few days, headaches seem to be happening more, CM increased a bit, cramping still happening, breasts sore, and feeling fairly tired.
Cd21/5dpo-just heartburn (could be due to diet) some nausea, sore breasts and what feels like twinges in my uterus. (Could just be gas)
Cd22/6dpo-Nothing noticed
Cd23/7dpo-Not much, CM is the same as before, creamy (TMI I seem to be producing more than I've noticed before.) A bit emotional, cried for no reason at all today.
Cd24/8dpo-Nothing noticeable today, CM seems to have dried up. 
Cd25/9po-Vivid dreams, a feeling that AF is just going to show any day now and feeling like I'm out. Certain smells are bothering me, like the smell of a banana just grossed me out. A bit irritable today, DH was eating an orange and it was annoying to listen to. I also had a bit of constipation (TMI) and my CM has still been dry.
Cd26/10dpo-POAS with a FRER as soon as I woke up and had a :bfn: It was hard to see that but I'm glad I saw that so if AF shows up I'm a bit more prepared. That being said, I've had a few hot flashes today which seem odd since it's been cold out lately. I've been really gassy today, plus some lower back pain and the cramping only on the left side. Very tired, actually took a nap today. CM is now back to creamy.
Cd27/11dpo-Really no symptoms so far today, I've had a runny nose for the past few days that's continued today. I had a small nose bleed, (could be due to how dry/cold it is) and light cramping, certainly less than it has been which has been wonderful but it's still there. I have a feeling AF is just going to show up soon. Only thing I can say, is I normally don't cramp this long in my cycle. It's typically just a day or two before AF and then during AF until about the 3rd day. Also my CM has been a bit more watery/creamy, it feels like I have AF but when I go check it is just a cloudy/watery/and sometimes creamy fluid. (TMI)
Cd28/12dpo-Vivid dreams the night before, woke up took a FRER with FMU and got a faint :bfp: I've been feeling nervous, excited and everything. Also went to the doctor and they confirmed my pregnancy with a test. My due date is Oct. 3, 2015!!! I've had a lot of watery cm today, been feeling a bit gassy until I had a BM and just over the moon with everything. Also my sense of smell is certainly heightened and my nose is still runny! I'm hoping this will be a sticky bean!

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten a I hope they all remain a sticky bean! to all the women who have lost their bean this month, hopefully next month will be yours, and good luck to all those still in the TWW, lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## mineral123

Akirkland said:


> I am so excited to turn this green!!!!! I went to the doctor today after doing a FRER with FMU around 7am and got my :bfp: they took a test at the doctor and I'm now confirmed pregnant!!!! Oh my goodness!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Hello! I've been posting in the TWW for awhile now and have been stalking this thread since I began my TWW. I figured since I'm ua bit farther along in my TWW that I would post my symptoms.
> 
> I'm hoping even if AF shows up, this will help me learn my cycle a bit more.
> 
> Here is a bit of info about me, I'm 25 and DH is also 25. We turn 26 in March, our birthdays are only 2 days apart. We have been married 6 years and this was our first month of NTNP.
> 
> I don't know specifically when I ovulated, I am going off of my cycle and CM symptoms. I'll post my cycle days as well, since I'm pretty regular with a 28-31 day cycle.
> 
> Dec. 26, 2014 was cd1 for me
> 
> Cd 7- had :sex:
> Cd 11 & 12- had :sex:
> Cd 14- had :sex: EWCM
> Cd 15- had :sex: also have had cramping on my left side
> Cd 16- had :sex: not much CM going on
> 
> (I'm basing my O day on FF which informed me O day was Cd 16, but I alsocould have O'd on CD 14.)
> 
> Cd 17/1dpo-no symptoms
> Cd 18/2dpo-CM is now creamy, breasts more sensitive(probably due to ovulation)
> Cd19/3dpo-CM is still creamy/sticky, breasts are tender and it seemed like there were little twinges in them. Still cramping on the left side.
> Cd20/4dpo-Same as the first few days, headaches seem to be happening more, CM increased a bit, cramping still happening, breasts sore, and feeling fairly tired.
> Cd21/5dpo-just heartburn (could be due to diet) some nausea, sore breasts and what feels like twinges in my uterus. (Could just be gas)
> Cd22/6dpo-Nothing noticed
> Cd23/7dpo-Not much, CM is the same as before, creamy (TMI I seem to be producing more than I've noticed before.) A bit emotional, cried for no reason at all today.
> Cd24/8dpo-Nothing noticeable today, CM seems to have dried up.
> Cd25/9po-Vivid dreams, a feeling that AF is just going to show any day now and feeling like I'm out. Certain smells are bothering me, like the smell of a banana just grossed me out. A bit irritable today, DH was eating an orange and it was annoying to listen to. I also had a bit of constipation (TMI) and my CM has still been dry.
> Cd26/10dpo-POAS with a FRER as soon as I woke up and had a :bfn: It was hard to see that but I'm glad I saw that so if AF shows up I'm a bit more prepared. That being said, I've had a few hot flashes today which seem odd since it's been cold out lately. I've been really gassy today, plus some lower back pain and the cramping only on the left side. Very tired, actually took a nap today. CM is now back to creamy.
> Cd27/11dpo-Really no symptoms so far today, I've had a runny nose for the past few days that's continued today. I had a small nose bleed, (could be due to how dry/cold it is) and light cramping, certainly less than it has been which has been wonderful but it's still there. I have a feeling AF is just going to show up soon. Only thing I can say, is I normally don't cramp this long in my cycle. It's typically just a day or two before AF and then during AF until about the 3rd day. Also my CM has been a bit more watery/creamy, it feels like I have AF but when I go check it is just a cloudy/watery/and sometimes creamy fluid. (TMI)
> Cd28/12dpo-Vivid dreams the night before, woke up took a FRER with FMU and got a faint :bfp: I've been feeling nervous, excited and everything. Also went to the doctor and they confirmed my pregnancy with a test. My due date is Oct. 3, 2015!!! I've had a lot of watery cm today, been feeling a bit gassy until I had a BM and just over the moon with everything. Also my sense of smell is certainly heightened and my nose is still runny! I'm hoping this will be a sticky bean!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten a I hope they all remain a sticky bean! to all the women who have lost their bean this month, hopefully next month will be yours, and good luck to all those still in the TWW, lots of :dust: to you!

Congratulations :) x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats Akirkland!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats Akirkland!!! H&H 9mos to you :baby::happydance:


----------



## Akirkland

Thank you so much!!! :hugs:


----------



## NinjaPanda

DH aren't actively trying this month because doctor said to wait until AF comes again but we aren't preventing either and I feel like I may have O'd these past couple days. All the signs of O are there... And we've BD'd quite a bit this week.... Hmmmm.... Guess we will see what happens! Lol


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congratulations Akirkland!!

AF due for me tomorrow, been updating my DPO, feeling pretty sure I'm out this month.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Not sure when/if I O'd but normally I am on a pretty regular 29 day cycle and O around CD 14/15 ... Was told that CD 1 would be the day I had my mc so I guess I am on CD 16 and I've been noticing some sore bbs and cramping... Same feeling I got around 2 dpo in Dec when I got my bfp. Not sure if this is just leftover pangs or something else but I thought I would record it anyway. AF is due Feb 5/6 if my cycle didn't get screwed up from the mc.


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> New cycle hope I get my bfp this time........ so last month was hell I ended up with a ridiculously long confusing cycle hoping this month is not the same ...
> As a result me and hubby decided to not track ov this month and just to relax si I will be going by cd and not dpo
> 
> Cd8-dtd
> Cd10-dtd
> Cd12-dtd
> Cd14-dtd
> Cd15-lotion thick white cm with mild cramps
> Cd16-sore boobs nipples tingle clearer cm
> Cd17-tired clear cm not much of it though
> Cd18-dtd
> Cd19-boobs feel slightly fuller small amound of cm nothing unusual really feeling out already.
> Cd20-few cramps very mild could just be trapped wind small amount of creamy cm.
> Cd21-few cramps very mild cm is clear slippery slimey (yuck) sorry for tmi haha and cervix is high and soft.dtd.
> Cd22-clear cm cervix still high and soft can barely reach it.
> Cd23-watery clear cm am turned into ewcm pm cervix med/high soft open ... on and off mild cramps very irritated and short fused very tired breasts feel fuller all normal signs of o for me but cant be sure without doing a o test.dtd.
> Cd24- cervix med/high very soft cm is white but in between thick and thin, some bad cramps this evening and low back aches feeling like im getting a cold with runny nose etc.
> Cd25-lots of white thick cm today cervix med soft.
> Cd26-feeling nauseous, cervix med soft cm thick white not as much as yesturday.breasts feeling fuller.
> Cd27-headache, white lotiony cm sore nipples in eve when took bra off feeling like im getting a cold.
> Cd28- keep thinking do I have a cold or not woke up feeling like it but felt ok during day occasional stuffy nose cm white lotion/creamy very bad tempered in the morning .. tempted to test tomorrow morning but may be to early........... little bit worried as cervix has dropped really low and gone hard :(.
> Cd29- white creamy cm cervix still low and firm no symptoms today at all except I sort of have a cold.
> Cd30-not very well at all chesty cough with high temps so not really sure what is a symtom or if its just because im ill but have had sore boobs and lots of watery cm cervix is higher and softer.
> Cd31-still not well have a virus .. increase in watery white cm today so much I thought id come on very wet feeling tmi sorry haha boobs still sorr cervix still med and not hard but not overly soft.

Im gunna try holding out till the 31st(cd38) to test if af dosnt show anyone else testing around that date ? X


----------



## JessesGirl29

Got excited and cocky after not getting my very regular period all day so I ran out tonight to get a digital only to get a big fat BFN in my face and the witch show her face an hour later. 
Feeling low, another month.....:nope:




JessesGirl29 said:


> Joining in, this is month two of TTC for baby #2
> (Took almost a year to get pregnant with DS)
> I always think I'm pregnant every month :wacko:
> 
> 1-4 DPO - EWCM
> 5 DPO - still having EWCM??? This morning I felt my uterus 'seize' up for a minute that reminded me of the cramp I used to get after an orgasm when pregnant :blush:, very tired and emotional but son hasn't been sleeping well. Felt the need to just sit and stare at the wall I was so tired and out of it (had this with my son too).
> 6 DPO - Still lots of EWCM. So strange.
> 7 DPO - I had IBS as a child and had a stomach ache like that this morning. Big blog of EWCM. TMI- had a cramp feeling in my vagina as I took a BM.
> 8 DPO - pinching and stretching feeling on bit and right sides. No more EWCM.
> 9 DPO - skin very clear and smooth all of a sudden. Cramping feeling up in my vagina.
> 10 DPO - some light period cramping. Boob pain. Tired.
> 11 DPO - boob pain
> 12 DPO - boob pain, feel an aversion to nursing my son at night which I've never had.
> 13 DPO - emotional, feels like AF is around the corner, haven't even tested once.
> 14 DPO - had a cramping feeling like my period is around the corner :( can't believe I haven't tested.
> 15 DPO - period is due today. Cramps this morning, feeling depressed, random boob pains.


----------



## fairyy

Jesses: So sorry. Hope this is her last visit before she takes a break for nine months.


----------



## youngmamttc

So i used this thread the month i conceived with my son on my first round of clomid so im back lol! 

First round cloimd TTC #3

1DPO- Nothing
2DPO- sticky CM, Feeling warm
3DPO- felt hungover when woke up (dont drink), stick CM, one random uterine pain, huge appetite
4DPO- woke up with cold
5DPO- intense lower back pain, horrendous cold, temp keeps climbing, slight yellow tint to cm
6DPO- temp dip (had implantation dip 6dpo last preg) Yellow stretchy cm (also had on implantation day last pregnancy)
7DPO-11DPO- A lot of cramping. EWCM. BFP at 10DPO!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ninjapanda- I have been getting the same feelings of Ovulation as well! I read that these are common after a miscarriage and that they aren't ovulation BUT I have also read that many women ovulate within 2 weeks of a miscarriage, though for most they won't ovulate until after their period returns. If my mc marks a new cycle then I am on cd 11. My hubby has had a HUGE increase in his sex drive the past couple of days, along with a sleep bd session which has NEVER happened before, so I am starting to wonder if I have ovulated..? Going off my original cycle (If I hadn't conceived), this would be cd 15 and right on time for ovulation. 
My doctors office, since my doctor apparently was too busy, said to wait at least one cycle before ttc again. But ... I'm impatient so I will just ntnp for now


----------



## skycastles

Hi Ladies, I'd like to join in even though I'm neither trying nor suspect that i am pregnant. I've never had random spotting before and I'd like to track whether it's ovulation or implantation as I don't see much online that differentiates the two. I will go by CD instead of DPO as I'm not temping.

CD 1-6: AF
CD 7-13: sticky CM
CD 14-15: creamy CM, and DTD 
CD 16-22: watery CM but low amount. Skin break out on days 18-19
CD 23: creamy tinged CM, and a small amount of dark brown spotting (9 days after DTD)
CD 24: watery tinged CM, low amt. Bloating.
CD 25-26: creamy large amount of CM. extreme fatigue
CD 27: egg-white CM. Extreme fatigue
CD 28-31: egg-white CM. Breast tenderness and still fatigued. Headaches and random nausea but I have been losing sleep so that may explain it.
CD 32-34: egg-white CM but cloudy and opaque. Had a good sleep for two nights and symptoms went away, except for increased bloating. BFN, so time to wait for AF.
CD35-39: CM dried up. Breasts are fuller but not painful. Had bad acid reflux and increased burping.CD 38 onwards cervical position is low hard and closed (prev SHOW throughout EWCM days). 
CD40-43: moderate amt of very creamy CM. Very full/tender breasts and GI issues. Looking out for AF because usually after 2 days of increased CM, I start to spot. Taking longer this time.

I think it's extremely likely to be ovulation spotting as it was mid-cycle (my periods are irregular and can range anywhere from 35-50days). However, the only points which make me hope is
- Spotted 9 days after we DTD
- EWCM present only 2-3days after spotting
- I have been tracking my CM for around 2 years and I have never seen spotting at suspected ovulution/presence of EWCM.

well, whatever it turns out to be, hope this helps anyone searching for more to read on whether it's ovulation spotting or implantation bleeding :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> Ninjapanda- I have been getting the same feelings of Ovulation as well! I read that these are common after a miscarriage and that they aren't ovulation BUT I have also read that many women ovulate within 2 weeks of a miscarriage, though for most they won't ovulate until after their period returns. If my mc marks a new cycle then I am on cd 11. My hubby has had a HUGE increase in his sex drive the past couple of days, along with a sleep bd session which has NEVER happened before, so I am starting to wonder if I have ovulated..? Going off my original cycle (If I hadn't conceived), this would be cd 15 and right on time for ovulation.
> My doctors office, since my doctor apparently was too busy, said to wait at least one cycle before ttc again. But ... I'm impatient so I will just ntnp for now

From what I have read and learned from my cousin (who is a doctor) is that when you mc as early as we did, there is really no point in waiting one cycle to try again and most doctors say that for the purpose of dating the pregnancy. Also, there are quite a few on the forums here that I have seen/spoken to that have conceived right after mc so you never know!

DH and I did BD a lot last week (which I may or may have not been ovulating) and today (which would be CD 17/18 if I went by the date of mc) I have started to notice little things like my bbs were quite sore on and off and some slight cramping in my lower abdomen again. I am trying not to think too much into it because I know that it could just be in my head or leftover symptoms from the mc but who knows, maybe we got lucky.... Lol

Unfortunately DH will be leaving me for 6 months soon for work and he will only be back once a month which will make TTC really hard so I am hoping we get lucky either this month or next. Gotta love how life likes to throw these curve balls!


----------



## hope4baby08

Hey ladies, this is my first cycle with TTC with baby #1!!!!
I'm super excited and just hope that it doesn't take very long to concieve but we shall see.
So here is symptoms by dpo so far...

1DPO: 
Excited, motivated, gassy, stomach ache, a little fatigued, some dizziness , left pelvic pain.

2DPO:
Happy, frisky, motivated, gassy, cravings, + appetite (like starving eating anything and everything like I could not get satisfied), left pelvic pain again.

3DPO:
Happy, gassy, + appetite, fatigue, irritable, vivid dreams, bad leg cramps.

4DPO:
Happy, gassy still, cravings, + appetite, fatigue, more vivid dreams, sharp pain in my left breast, a little irritable.

5DPO:
Happy, motivated, cravings, +appetite, back aches.

6DPO: 
Happy, -appetite finally, hunger pains but not hungry, stomach ache, sneezing for no reason, loose stool, no cm, chills cold all the time.
Feels like some cramping on and off but it's so lite can't really tell.

Well hope every gets a BFP!!!!!! Baby dust to all!!!!!!


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

.Babyh0pes. said:


> I've only had a few symptoms. I've had a week and a half cold which I thought was the flu but no fever.. thinking maybe that could delay af. A few headaches here and there. I had white cm once or twice and indigestion. Sorry for tmi
> 
> CD55: af due.. nothing out of the ordinary. Stomach not agreeing with what I eat.
> CD56: headache
> CD57: major headache and exhausted from work, afternoon test BFN. Slept forever. Had a dream af came so I woke up upset but realized it was just a dream.
> CD58: slight headache. Tired. All the above and today still have cold, cough, stuffy and runny nose. Cloudy urine
> CD59: tested with fmu and got a bfn white as snow. :( thinking I should stop testing until cd90, as I didn't get my bfp until cd103 Last time, still have sinus pressure and headaches. Vivid dreams. Chapped lips today and yesterday & the day before that. Started taking prenatals, just in case. Still hopeful. Ordered more test strips so I can test every day until bfp or af. I'm so impatient.
> CD60: Vivid dreams Last night. My left boob was throbbing Last night & usually I get shooting pains (but not throbbing) in my left boob before af comes, but still no spotting or sign of af. White/tan cm, small tinge of blood when blowing my nose. Both boobs had the throbbing pain but only for a minute, went away pretty fast. Chapped lips..again.. and cramp like pain in left ovary. Not too bad, just a little.
> CD61: dreamt of my best friend/cousin dying last night. Breaking out with pimples. white cm, still slight throbs in bbs. Trying not to symptom spot.
> CD62: BFN with FMU. Vivid dreams, bbs still sore on and off. Used my Last test, so won't be testing for another week until my test strips come in which is probably a good thing.
> CD63: Vivid dreams, headaches, slight waves of nausea.
> CD64: dreamt of a baby, dreamt of water, woke up to a text from my mom saying she dreamt I had a baby.. she doesn't know I'm in the tww.
> CD65: more dreams, tingly nipples, peeing alot, but then again I've been drinking alot of water.. waking up in the middle of the night to pee, I've only done that once (in my Last pregnancy)
> CD66: dreamt of babies, dreamt of BFPs.. guess I REALLY want this. Woke up in the middle of the night to pee.. took test..BFN, No surprise there. Went back to sleep..woke up because I had bad cramps, thought Oh great.. but they were just potty cramps. Lol.
> CD67: boobs hurts on & off. Feel like they're bruised, constipation, white cm, waves of nausea, evening test read bfn.. keep staring at it trying to see a line, need to stop testing every day and doing this to myself.
> CD68&69&70: Vivid dreams.. not really much to notice. Starting to give up.


CD71&72.. tested with FMU with an early detection internet cheapie... and I can't tell if I'm getting evaps or faint faint super faint lines.... I've read so many reviews on these tests...

That they never turn positive. 
That they give false positives. 
That they give horrible evaps. 
That they NEVER give evaps. 
That they're just "that good" and will show a super faint line. 
That the super faint line will never get darker. 


But I'm not crazy and I see the lineS! I'm gonna buy a FRER tonight and test tomorrow morning. I hope this is it.

If you havent been following already... My cycles range from 35-55 days. I've only been later than day 55 twice and both times I was pregnant... but also... both ended in miscarriages. My last bfp I got on cycle day 103. I don't temp or use opks. So no idea when I ovulated.

CD: 72..... FRER afternoon urine came out negative. BUT..something new I noticed.. nipples sticking out more than usual.. gonna try to wait another week to test again

CD73: still puffy nipps, kinda sore... didn't test this morning. Although I have quite a few strips left. Still Vivid dreams, nothing else really.


----------



## Mommieh25

JessesGirl29 said:


> Got excited and cocky after not getting my very regular period all day so I ran out tonight to get a digital only to get a big fat BFN in my face and the witch show her face an hour later.
> Feeling low, another month.....:nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessesGirl29 said:
> 
> 
> Joining in, this is month two of TTC for baby #2
> (Took almost a year to get pregnant with DS)
> I always think I'm pregnant every month :wacko:
> 
> 1-4 DPO - EWCM
> 5 DPO - still having EWCM??? This morning I felt my uterus 'seize' up for a minute that reminded me of the cramp I used to get after an orgasm when pregnant :blush:, very tired and emotional but son hasn't been sleeping well. Felt the need to just sit and stare at the wall I was so tired and out of it (had this with my son too).
> 6 DPO - Still lots of EWCM. So strange.
> 7 DPO - I had IBS as a child and had a stomach ache like that this morning. Big blog of EWCM. TMI- had a cramp feeling in my vagina as I took a BM.
> 8 DPO - pinching and stretching feeling on bit and right sides. No more EWCM.
> 9 DPO - skin very clear and smooth all of a sudden. Cramping feeling up in my vagina.
> 10 DPO - some light period cramping. Boob pain. Tired.
> 11 DPO - boob pain
> 12 DPO - boob pain, feel an aversion to nursing my son at night which I've never had.
> 13 DPO - emotional, feels like AF is around the corner, haven't even tested once.
> 14 DPO - had a cramping feeling like my period is around the corner :( can't believe I haven't tested.
> 15 DPO - period is due today. Cramps this morning, feeling depressed, random boob pains.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs :hugs: .......it will happen.


----------



## Bettyt63

I used this thread when I got my 2nd BFP so here's hoping this time it will bring me some luck and a lovely sticky BFP! 

1-6 DPO nothing out if the ordinary
7 DPO slight cramping on my right hand side
8 DPO slight heartburn, increased CM
9 DPO slight heartburn, increased CM, headache upon waking, craving for salty chips??? Test and :bfn:
10 DPO very emotional, feeling totally deflated. Sore throat. No other symptoms.
11 DPO hungry, CM, slight heartburn (stress?) aches in lower back.
12 DPO no symptoms to report. Feel totally out this month :(
13 DPO tested and :bfn: 
14 DPO started spotting :( onto the next cycle


----------



## Trying4first1

This is our 6th month of TTC. 2nd month after very early MC back in December 2014.

1-5dpo- Nothing to report
7dpo- Insomnia, trouble staying asleep at night as a result very tired today. Lower back pain. 
8dpo- Feeling very irritable and easily stressed. Lower back still sore. Mild tender BB's like before AF arrives
9dpo- Tender BB's less. Feeling very angry and frustrated today. 
10dpo-Nosebleed in the morning (prob not related) BB pain a bit stronger today. Mild AF type cramps. Feeling emotional. Brown spotting begins which means that the :witch: will be here soon as i get this every month 2 days before my period :( Really concerned about progesterone levels and have been for a while. 

:dust: to all you lovely ladies


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back in for my 5th cycle ttc! Just got my crosshairs on FF but I'm not sure if I am 1dpo or 3dpo? I guess we will see... Not feeling really confident this cycle due to only BD once in my fertile window :shrug: I hope I get lucky :winkwink:

1-3dpo: mild af like cramps and a little bloated


----------



## Lady Asiya

Hello. I am new to this.

My last period was Christmas day. 
Ovulation date using my app January 8th CD 15. (HSO watery)
Nothing report really until January 18CD 25. I noticed a lot of eggwhite.
Cervix has remained HFC pretty much every day.
CD 28 - acne, cramps, favorite pizza made me gag
CD 29 - cramps, extreme fatigue
CD 30 - diarrhea, cramps, fatigue, breast tenderness, dizziness and late 2 days. BFN :(
CD 31 - cramps, fatigue, chills, dizziness, insomnia, irritability, moody, nausea, kept feeling wet as if I were bleeding but no blood... BFN (MFC)
CD 32 - diarrhea, bloating, moody, nausea, fatigue and acne.
CD 34 - Diarrhea, backache, cramps, anxiety, irritability, moody, fatigue, nausea
CD 35 - (DPO 19) backache, diarrhea, fatigue, moody, cramps but another BFN :nope: still no AF

Okay so a bit of my past history. I have 4 sons. With #1 I got BFN's until I was 6 weeks. With #2 we used condoms and I took a test the weekend before my period was due since I was about to start the bc pill and got a BFP early! With #3 we TTC for several months using fertility calculators since my cycle is always 28 days like clockwork. I breastfeed and allow selfwean so when #3 was born I bf until he was about 2 1/2 without any AF! One day I kept feeling strange so took a test and BFP and when I went to the dr found out I had been 17 weeks and didn't know it. YIKES! Now #4 is 2 1/2 and weaning too and I got my first AF back on Christmas day. I don't know if my cycle is screwed up from night nursing so is skipping a month... or if I really am just 5 days late for AF. All tests say BFN but I would only be 4 weeks so I am not 100% sure? 

I am really moody today though so I hope I either see a BFP soon or AF shows up so I can get my wits back. Hope everyone gets a BFP :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MnGmakes3

After numerous tests, bloodwork, RE visits, tears and heartache I can finally post here!! :headspin: :yipee: :headspin:

We managed to DTD while away in AC for a concert. Is that the magic we needed to relax and get the job done? Who knows! But Im extatic it finally worked. :wohoo:

1dpo- Sore Nips to the touch. Ive only ever had this symptom once before in a cycle so I didnt think anything of it. 
2dpo- Same. creamy cm.
3dpo- Same. Also had my usual yellowish/lotion like cm (ugh, Im out again this month) Also was very, very bloated.
4dpo- sore nips only, on the mild side
5dpo- same
6dpo- Starting to get gassy. Sore nips- starting to go away. Vivid, Kinda freaky dreams about a baby. Had some cereal for breakfast and it turned my stomach... :shrug:

7dpo- Very gassy. Its getting quite embarassing. (good thing I work in a hospital, I can blame it on the old folk :haha:) Snotty cm. Another vivid dream.

8dpo- Gassy. Vivid dreams. I feel a pinching sensation in the late afternoon, almost like gas bubbles but it was to the left and near my low ribcage to think it was anything substational. 
Moment of weakness= BFN. 

9dpo- Crampy on the very low right side. Its almost near where your leg and pelvis meet. Woke up with a pimple. Wet cm..almost mix of watery and ew. This is what made me go "hmm.." I normally have yellow tinged creamy cm before AF accompanied by sore boobs. 

10dpo- Woke up SUPER B*TCH and ravenous! I was soo mad at the world, I even picked a fight with hubby..oops! Ate 2 breakfasts at work and was still hungry. Sore BBs- These are normal for me a few days prior to AF. Tested in the morning- Faint BFP. (!!!) Tested on a 3 hour hold in the evening- another faint bfp. (is this for real?!)
I had heartburn all morning. Ive never had it before and had to ask around if thats what I had. Went to bootcamp with hubby and puked twice. Bad acid reflux. eww.

11dpo- No denying its a BFP. running out to for a digi and an FRER shortly! :wohoo:


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

Congrats!!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats MnGmakes3!!! H&H 9mos to you :baby::happydance:


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

.Babyh0pes. said:


> .Babyh0pes. said:
> 
> 
> I've only had a few symptoms. I've had a week and a half cold which I thought was the flu but no fever.. thinking maybe that could delay af. A few headaches here and there. I had white cm once or twice and indigestion. Sorry for tmi
> 
> CD55: af due.. nothing out of the ordinary. Stomach not agreeing with what I eat.
> CD56: headache
> CD57: major headache and exhausted from work, afternoon test BFN. Slept forever. Had a dream af came so I woke up upset but realized it was just a dream.
> CD58: slight headache. Tired. All the above and today still have cold, cough, stuffy and runny nose. Cloudy urine
> CD59: tested with fmu and got a bfn white as snow. :( thinking I should stop testing until cd90, as I didn't get my bfp until cd103 Last time, still have sinus pressure and headaches. Vivid dreams. Chapped lips today and yesterday & the day before that. Started taking prenatals, just in case. Still hopeful. Ordered more test strips so I can test every day until bfp or af. I'm so impatient.
> CD60: Vivid dreams Last night. My left boob was throbbing Last night & usually I get shooting pains (but not throbbing) in my left boob before af comes, but still no spotting or sign of af. White/tan cm, small tinge of blood when blowing my nose. Both boobs had the throbbing pain but only for a minute, went away pretty fast. Chapped lips..again.. and cramp like pain in left ovary. Not too bad, just a little.
> CD61: dreamt of my best friend/cousin dying last night. Breaking out with pimples. white cm, still slight throbs in bbs. Trying not to symptom spot.
> CD62: BFN with FMU. Vivid dreams, bbs still sore on and off. Used my Last test, so won't be testing for another week until my test strips come in which is probably a good thing.
> CD63: Vivid dreams, headaches, slight waves of nausea.
> CD64: dreamt of a baby, dreamt of water, woke up to a text from my mom saying she dreamt I had a baby.. she doesn't know I'm in the tww.
> CD65: more dreams, tingly nipples, peeing alot, but then again I've been drinking alot of water.. waking up in the middle of the night to pee, I've only done that once (in my Last pregnancy)
> CD66: dreamt of babies, dreamt of BFPs.. guess I REALLY want this. Woke up in the middle of the night to pee.. took test..BFN, No surprise there. Went back to sleep..woke up because I had bad cramps, thought Oh great.. but they were just potty cramps. Lol.
> CD67: boobs hurts on & off. Feel like they're bruised, constipation, white cm, waves of nausea, evening test read bfn.. keep staring at it trying to see a line, need to stop testing every day and doing this to myself.
> CD68&69&70: Vivid dreams.. not really much to notice. Starting to give up.
> 
> 
> CD71&72.. tested with FMU with an early detection internet cheapie... and I can't tell if I'm getting evaps or faint faint super faint lines.... I've read so many reviews on these tests...
> 
> That they never turn positive.
> That they give false positives.
> That they give horrible evaps.
> That they NEVER give evaps.
> That they're just "that good" and will show a super faint line.
> That the super faint line will never get darker.
> 
> 
> But I'm not crazy and I see the lineS! I'm gonna buy a FRER tonight and test tomorrow morning. I hope this is it.
> 
> If you havent been following already... My cycles range from 35-55 days. I've only been later than day 55 twice and both times I was pregnant... but also... both ended in miscarriages. My last bfp I got on cycle day 103. I don't temp or use opks. So no idea when I ovulated.
> 
> CD: 72..... FRER afternoon urine came out negative. BUT..something new I noticed.. nipples sticking out more than usual.. gonna try to wait another week to test again
> 
> CD73: still puffy nipps, kinda sore... didn't test this morning. Although I have quite a few strips left. Still Vivid dreams, nothing else really.Click to expand...

CD74: well I didn't have to strain myself this morning to see the line on my strip this morning but still can't figure out if it's a faint line or an evap. 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/av13_2006/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150129_07531322_zpsaaizd5ro.jpg

CD75,76,77: faint lines on wondfo. Negatives on all other tests. Frequent urination, sore nipples.

CD 78,79,80: faint lines went away but this morning got a faint line that I didn't have to strain to see... I really think these wondfos give horrible evaps. Moody and emotional. Clearblue said not pregnant, but next morning is when I got faint line on wondfo. I have three more wondfos then will test with FRER!!


----------



## Trying4first1

.Babyh0pes. said:


> .Babyh0pes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Babyh0pes. said:
> 
> 
> I've only had a few symptoms. I've had a week and a half cold which I thought was the flu but no fever.. thinking maybe that could delay af. A few headaches here and there. I had white cm once or twice and indigestion. Sorry for tmi
> 
> CD55: af due.. nothing out of the ordinary. Stomach not agreeing with what I eat.
> CD56: headache
> CD57: major headache and exhausted from work, afternoon test BFN. Slept forever. Had a dream af came so I woke up upset but realized it was just a dream.
> CD58: slight headache. Tired. All the above and today still have cold, cough, stuffy and runny nose. Cloudy urine
> CD59: tested with fmu and got a bfn white as snow. :( thinking I should stop testing until cd90, as I didn't get my bfp until cd103 Last time, still have sinus pressure and headaches. Vivid dreams. Chapped lips today and yesterday & the day before that. Started taking prenatals, just in case. Still hopeful. Ordered more test strips so I can test every day until bfp or af. I'm so impatient.
> CD60: Vivid dreams Last night. My left boob was throbbing Last night & usually I get shooting pains (but not throbbing) in my left boob before af comes, but still no spotting or sign of af. White/tan cm, small tinge of blood when blowing my nose. Both boobs had the throbbing pain but only for a minute, went away pretty fast. Chapped lips..again.. and cramp like pain in left ovary. Not too bad, just a little.
> CD61: dreamt of my best friend/cousin dying last night. Breaking out with pimples. white cm, still slight throbs in bbs. Trying not to symptom spot.
> CD62: BFN with FMU. Vivid dreams, bbs still sore on and off. Used my Last test, so won't be testing for another week until my test strips come in which is probably a good thing.
> CD63: Vivid dreams, headaches, slight waves of nausea.
> CD64: dreamt of a baby, dreamt of water, woke up to a text from my mom saying she dreamt I had a baby.. she doesn't know I'm in the tww.
> CD65: more dreams, tingly nipples, peeing alot, but then again I've been drinking alot of water.. waking up in the middle of the night to pee, I've only done that once (in my Last pregnancy)
> CD66: dreamt of babies, dreamt of BFPs.. guess I REALLY want this. Woke up in the middle of the night to pee.. took test..BFN, No surprise there. Went back to sleep..woke up because I had bad cramps, thought Oh great.. but they were just potty cramps. Lol.
> CD67: boobs hurts on & off. Feel like they're bruised, constipation, white cm, waves of nausea, evening test read bfn.. keep staring at it trying to see a line, need to stop testing every day and doing this to myself.
> CD68&69&70: Vivid dreams.. not really much to notice. Starting to give up.
> 
> 
> CD71&72.. tested with FMU with an early detection internet cheapie... and I can't tell if I'm getting evaps or faint faint super faint lines.... I've read so many reviews on these tests...
> 
> That they never turn positive.
> That they give false positives.
> That they give horrible evaps.
> That they NEVER give evaps.
> That they're just "that good" and will show a super faint line.
> That the super faint line will never get darker.
> 
> 
> But I'm not crazy and I see the lineS! I'm gonna buy a FRER tonight and test tomorrow morning. I hope this is it.
> 
> If you havent been following already... My cycles range from 35-55 days. I've only been later than day 55 twice and both times I was pregnant... but also... both ended in miscarriages. My last bfp I got on cycle day 103. I don't temp or use opks. So no idea when I ovulated.
> 
> CD: 72..... FRER afternoon urine came out negative. BUT..something new I noticed.. nipples sticking out more than usual.. gonna try to wait another week to test again
> 
> CD73: still puffy nipps, kinda sore... didn't test this morning. Although I have quite a few strips left. Still Vivid dreams, nothing else really.Click to expand...
> 
> CD74: well I didn't have to strain myself this morning to see the line on my strip this morning but still can't figure out if it's a faint line or an evap.
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/av13_2006/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150129_07531322_zpsaaizd5ro.jpgClick to expand...

Possibly a :bfp: However be best to test agin in 48 hours as the line should be darker by then if it is. Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

Thank you!! Leaving out of town tomorrow. So won't test again until Monday. Hopefully it gets darker!!


----------



## krisyriley

Trying for 4 months, had the O on the 19th and have been feeling very different this time around but I have a feeling it's all in my head given the low odds. 

0-5dpo - nothing but a fullness feeling in uterus
6dpo - cramping, bloating, constipation, back pain 
7dpo - weird dreams, back pain, constipation, cramping, mucus drainage but not stuffed 
8dpo- mucus still around, back pain, constipation, cramping, brief moments of nauseua, insomnia
9dpo- BFN (prego friend made me) frequently peeing twice an hour at times (possible bladder infection? No pain just pressure), back pain, mild cramps still hanging around, no spotting no cm which is off, constipation (started Activia regimen) 
10dpo- didn't have to pee from 12am -8pm but now during the day is becoming frequent again but not as bad as 9dpo. Still mild streachy pulling cramping (never pms cramp this is unreal), constipation, backpain, sticky white cm. 

I feel like AF is on the way but my bbs are not sore at all and I very rarely cramp this much, never before either. Monday is too far away!!!


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back in for my 5th cycle ttc! Just got my crosshairs on FF but I'm not sure if I am 1dpo or 3dpo? I guess we will see... Not feeling really confident this cycle due to only BD once in my fertile window :shrug: I hope I get lucky :winkwink:

1-3dpo: mild af like cramps and a little bloated
3-5dpo: itchy left nipple, full/heavy feeling in uterus, hungry, restless sleep


----------



## deedee2015

Of course I'm becoming obsessed with all this sooo early :)

1DPO 2DPO nothing
3DPO vivid dreams and woke up crying from one
4DPO headache, constipation and bubbleguts (BGS) lol
5DPO extreme dizzy spell. I was up high in a stadium and the room was spinning. (but I've jumped out of planes more than once )
6DPO tired, then vivid dream about my good friend being pregnant, sharp side breast pain
7DPO today BGS, constipation. I'll admit to testing this am even though I'm way to early. will do again on 10DPO this Sunday. 

~~~~*~_babydust_~*~~~


----------



## 808malia

Welcome to B&B!


----------



## MUMOF5

Back for 5th cycle ttc

Think ff might be wrong and I'm actually one day ahead than ff have done my crosshairs for, I usually ovulate on the day of my +opk or the day after max, plus my ewcm was gone on the day they think i ovulated?? but will go by their dates for now.

1 dpo, spot breakout. Usual sore sensitive nipples. No cm.

2dpo, sore/sensitive nipples. Sticky cm. Still getting spots.

3dpo, Sore nipples disappeared? unusual as other cycles I get sore nips up until AF. Sticky cm, clumpy consistency. Still spotty.

4dpo, Same (minus the spots).Very tired today, needed a nap 5 hours after getting up! Heartburn pm. CM still sticky, not quite so much today.

5dpo, tired again today, cm sticky, increased, clumpy again, almost like thrush, but deffo not thrush. Temp quite high today, but dont feel unwell. Slight heartburn again.

6dpo, still spotty. clump of white snot like cm first thing this morning, white sticky since. foul mood this pm, for no reason.

7-8dpo, cm still sticky but hardly any. Very emotional, maybe early pmt? Sore nipples still not happened, usually always have sore nipples after ovulation In run up to AF??

9dpo, increase in sticky cm, had night sweats last night in bed, slight soreness on sides of boobs, not sure if it's from bra. Developed thrush :(

10dpo, increase in cm prob due to thrush. Tender breasts, BFN this morning with 2nd morning urine. Spotting this evening :(


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back in for my 5th cycle ttc! Just got my crosshairs on FF but I'm not sure if I am 1dpo or 3dpo? I guess we will see... Not feeling really confident this cycle due to only BD once in my fertile window :shrug: I hope I get lucky :winkwink:

1-3dpo: mild af like cramps and a little bloated
3-5dpo: itchy left nipple, full/heavy feeling in uterus, hungry, restless sleep
5-7dpo: restless sleep, stiff neck, small flutters in uterus


----------



## youngmamttc

youngmamttc said:


> So i used this thread the month i conceived with my son on my first round of clomid so im back lol!
> 
> First round cloimd TTC #3
> 
> 1DPO- Nothing
> 2DPO- sticky CM, Feeling warm
> 3DPO- felt hungover when woke up (dont drink), stick CM, one random uterine pain, huge appetite
> 4DPO- woke up with cold
> 5DPO- intense lower back pain, horrendous cold, temp keeps climbing, slight yellow tint to cm
> 6DPO- temp dip (had implantation dip 6dpo last preg) Yellow stretchy cm (also had on implantation day last pregnancy)
> 7DPO-11DPO- A lot of cramping. EWCM. BFP at 10DPO!

I GOT MY BFP! EDD oct 15th


----------



## pipsbabybean

youngmamttc said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> So i used this thread the month i conceived with my son on my first round of clomid so im back lol!
> 
> First round cloimd TTC #3
> 
> 1DPO- Nothing
> 2DPO- sticky CM, Feeling warm
> 3DPO- felt hungover when woke up (dont drink), stick CM, one random uterine pain, huge appetite
> 4DPO- woke up with cold
> 5DPO- intense lower back pain, horrendous cold, temp keeps climbing, slight yellow tint to cm
> 6DPO- temp dip (had implantation dip 6dpo last preg) Yellow stretchy cm (also had on implantation day last pregnancy)
> 7DPO-11DPO- A lot of cramping. EWCM. BFP at 10DPO!
> 
> I GOT MY BFP! EDD oct 15thClick to expand...

Congrats hun , 
I used this thread with my last dd to
Here's Hoping :)


----------



## Mommieh25

youngmamttc said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> So i used this thread the month i conceived with my son on my first round of clomid so im back lol!
> 
> First round cloimd TTC #3
> 
> 1DPO- Nothing
> 2DPO- sticky CM, Feeling warm
> 3DPO- felt hungover when woke up (dont drink), stick CM, one random uterine pain, huge appetite
> 4DPO- woke up with cold
> 5DPO- intense lower back pain, horrendous cold, temp keeps climbing, slight yellow tint to cm
> 6DPO- temp dip (had implantation dip 6dpo last preg) Yellow stretchy cm (also had on implantation day last pregnancy)
> 7DPO-11DPO- A lot of cramping. EWCM. BFP at 10DPO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MY BFP! EDD oct 15thClick to expand...






Wow! Exciting! You body responds early! Congratulations! Best wishes for a beautiful nine months!


----------



## youngmamttc

Thank you :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats youngmamttc!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats youngmamttc!!! So happy for you:happydance: H&H 9mos!!! :baby:


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back in for my 5th cycle ttc! Just got my crosshairs on FF but I'm not sure if I am 1dpo or 3dpo? I guess we will see... Not feeling really confident this cycle due to only BD once in my fertile window :shrug: I hope I get lucky :winkwink:

1-3dpo: mild af like cramps and a little bloated
3-5dpo: itchy left nipple, full/heavy feeling in uterus, hungry, restless sleep
5-7dpo: restless sleep, stiff neck, small flutters in uterus
7-9dpo: restless sleep, tender breasts/nips
9-10dpo: ewcm, temp dip and spotting... Probably gonna turn this red tomorrow :cry:
I'm out... On to cycle #6!:dust: to all you ladies hoping for BFP!


----------



## KrazyMomma

Symptoms - No symptoms till 13 dpo;very gassy on 14dpo;no cm at all


----------



## melbourne mum

Hi ladies been a long time since I've posted, I had given up trying after trying for 2 years. But I finally fell pregnant with #2 I'm currently 16 weeks. 

I just wanted to share my symptoms with you guys. 
Can't remember exact dpos but my main odd symptom was metallic smelling cm around 12dpo and lasted for 2 days it smelt very irony if that makes sense. Then just had sore boobs and metallic taste in my mouth from around 15dpo.. Fingers crossed for you all! And hopefully this helps someone else :)


----------



## DiabeticMommy

So here goes,

O day: positive opk, but no EWCM (very unusual for me!) ovulation pains on right hand side, increased sex drive, SHOW
1dpo: SHOW, 
2dpo: EWCM??? Worried that we'd not timed bding right, bd'ed immediately! 
3dpo: cervix had come lower, medium firmness and openness, still wet (creamy cm), sensitive boobs, just very aware of when if brush past them with my arm etc in the day, very tired, heavy feeling in stomach
4dpo: acne (nothing unusual, but they were all at heads immediately which is unusual) headaches (I never get headaches), cervix all medium, cramps, gassy & bloated
5dpo: really bad headache, cervix low and closed (but softened and went higher through the day), wet, creamy cm, cleaning up a lot, cramps
6dpo: headaches, twinges, even more spots (face and chest) already at heads, twinges in lower stomach 
7dpo: headaches, big spots on chest and face, cramps, emotional and stressed, bfn, creamy cm, cloudy pee
8dpo: :bfp: emotional, headaches, cramps, acne, increased sense of smell -changing ds's nappies is very interesting! 
9dpo: bfp lighter???
10dpo: bfp a LOT darker (thankfully) 
11dpo: yet to be discovered! 

I hope it helps, good luck symptom spotting guys! :dust:


----------



## pipsbabybean

Congrats hun:)


----------



## Mommieh25

DiabeticMommy said:


> So here goes,
> 
> O day: positive opk, but no EWCM (very unusual for me!) ovulation pains on right hand side, increased sex drive, SHOW
> 1dpo: SHOW,
> 2dpo: EWCM??? Worried that we'd not timed bding right, bd'ed immediately!
> 3dpo: cervix had come lower, medium firmness and openness, still wet (creamy cm), sensitive boobs, just very aware of when if brush past them with my arm etc in the day, very tired, heavy feeling in stomach
> 4dpo: acne (nothing unusual, but they were all at heads immediately which is unusual) headaches (I never get headaches), cervix all medium, cramps, gassy & bloated
> 5dpo: really bad headache, cervix low and closed (but softened and went higher through the day), wet, creamy cm, cleaning up a lot, cramps
> 6dpo: headaches, twinges, even more spots (face and chest) already at heads, twinges in lower stomach
> 7dpo: headaches, big spots on chest and face, cramps, emotional and stressed, bfn, creamy cm, cloudy pee
> 8dpo: :bfp: emotional, headaches, cramps, acne, increased sense of smell -changing ds's nappies is very interesting!
> 9dpo: bfp lighter???
> 10dpo: bfp a LOT darker (thankfully)
> 11dpo: yet to be discovered!
> 
> I hope it helps, good luck symptom spotting guys! :dust:

Congratulations! Happy 9 months!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Alright, here we go again!!

DH and I did SMEP this month (or as close to it as possible as work schedules allowed) BD'd CD7, 9, 12, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20. Positive opk evening of cd 18 and stayed blazing positive through CD 21. wth?! temp rise CD 19 along with horrible ovulation pain on the left. Painful to bd bc of it. (worst I've felt) that lasted most of the day (instead of usually just an hour)

CD 19 had an adjustment in the morning and afternoon (chiropractor)
1-3 dpo EWCM/creamy mix. Weird. Light cramping and low back ache.
4 dpo- pinchy cramps on rt lower abdomen/groin. Nose and ears getting congested. Hope I'm not getting ds's virus.
5 dpo- congested. hungry but nauseated after eating. At work (work nightshift) and felt really strong stabbing/pinchy pain on left at 0545. (bad enough to note the time!) In evening very lightheaded when standing. BBs very sore towards armpits. Gassy/constipated.
6 dpo- lightheaded with standing; bbs still sore near armpits; super bloated belly in evening. Reminded me of being pregnant with both kids early on. Stomach a little sour. gassy/constipated. Headache
7dpo- slight breathlessness; lots of light cramping; a little nauseated off and on. gassy, constipated; headache. Started taking zinc, vitamin C, and b complex.
8dpo- gassy; lower back ache; light headache.
9dpo- creamy cm still; lots of pinching on left and front right; bad headache; around 11:00 pm burning feeling on lower left side almost into groin. Very faint BFP in afternoon- evap or BFP? on Wondfo/FRER/target brand EPT; lower belly very bloated in evening (look preggo)
10dpo-cervix twinges; slight headache; lower belly very bloated in evening. BFP!!! FRER and wondfo (wondfo is still very faint, FRER is a better pink line)
11 dpo- BFP on CB digi!! Used last FRER and line is darker today. Wondfo still light. (wouldn't buy those again) So excited!!! Nauseated this morning.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Strange month for me... I had my copper coil out a couple of months back and 2 28 day cycles with 'fertile' cm leading up to day 14ish. This month though, no changes or increase in cm at all at the usual time, slight spotting on cd14 but now, on cd20 my cm is how it is on my previous 'fertile days'?? 

All a bit confusing and I'm wishing I paid attention to my cycles before lol


----------



## BABTTC123

I haven't been tracking this cycle with anything other than bbt. I had a miscarriage mid way through the month in January so TECHNICALLY I am supposed to be taking a break, which I sort of am lol Just ntnp until af comes or I get another bfp. 
FF gave me crosshairs and a dpo date, hence how I know how many dpo I apparently am. 

0-3 dpo MAJOR food cravings! They come and go and are for VERY specific things when they come. Irritable about pretty much everything; almost snapped at hubby for playfully picking on me. Emotional; had yesterday off and started crying when hubby didn't text back after only 10 minutes xD he was working but it still made me pretty sad. mild cramping on both sides of my uterus/ovaries, especially when stretching. 
On 1dpo I had a pretty STRONG wave of nausea hit me when we were almost home. I guess it was sort of a car sickness thing because it hit when we were going around a sharp bend in the road. I was not pleased ×_×


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, AF came.... Guess she's slightly off from the mc. I'll be out of the running for Feb since DH won't be back till Middle of March so I guess we'll see how next month goes!


----------



## BABTTC123

I haven't been tracking this cycle with anything other than bbt. I had a miscarriage mid way through the month in January so TECHNICALLY I am supposed to be taking a break, which I sort of am lol Just ntnp until af comes or I get another bfp. 
FF gave me crosshairs and a dpo date, hence how I know how many dpo I apparently am. 

0-3 dpo MAJOR food cravings! They come and go and are for VERY specific things when they come. Irritable about pretty much everything; almost snapped at hubby for playfully picking on me. Emotional; had yesterday off and started crying when hubby didn't text back after only 10 minutes xD he was working but it still made me pretty sad. mild cramping on both sides of my uterus/ovaries, especially when stretching. 
On 1dpo I had a pretty STRONG wave of nausea hit me when we were almost home. I guess it was sort of a car sickness thing because it hit when we were going around a sharp bend in the road. I was not pleased ×_×

3-5 dpo - increased appetite. Hot flashes so bad I have sweated. Irritable. Emotional. Fatigued. Sore back. Sore hips. Mild cramps. Boobs will get very random jolts but seem fine otherwise. Mild nausea off and on today. 
I am getting impatient and want to test but I don't have any or money to buy some until pay day :S I should be far enough along to know if I am out or not by then anyways.


----------



## BABTTC123

NinjaPanda said:


> Well, AF came.... Guess she's slightly off from the mc. I'll be out of the running for Feb since DH won't be back till Middle of March so I guess we'll see how next month goes!

:hugs: I'm sorry Panda :( I was hoping that you would get another bfp and give me some hope for this after mc cycle as well! I am still waiting to see what will happen...


----------



## Sophiasmom

Can't believe I get to update this and turn it green!! Baby #3 here we go!!! :happydance:



Sophiasmom said:


> Alright, here we go again!!
> 
> DH and I did SMEP this month (or as close to it as possible as work schedules allowed) BD'd CD7, 9, 12, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20. Positive opk evening of cd 18 and stayed blazing positive through CD 21. wth?! temp rise CD 19 along with horrible ovulation pain on the left. Painful to bd bc of it. (worst I've felt) that lasted most of the day (instead of usually just an hour)
> 
> CD 19 had an adjustment in the morning and afternoon (chiropractor)
> 1-3 dpo EWCM/creamy mix. Weird. Light cramping and low back ache.
> 4 dpo- pinchy cramps on rt lower abdomen/groin. Nose and ears getting congested. Hope I'm not getting ds's virus.
> 5 dpo- congested. hungry but nauseated after eating. At work (work nightshift) and felt really strong stabbing/pinchy pain on left at 0545. (bad enough to note the time!) In evening very lightheaded when standing. BBs very sore towards armpits. Gassy/constipated.
> 6 dpo- lightheaded with standing; bbs still sore near armpits; super bloated belly in evening. Reminded me of being pregnant with both kids early on. Stomach a little sour. gassy/constipated. Headache
> 7dpo- slight breathlessness; lots of light cramping; a little nauseated off and on. gassy, constipated; headache. Started taking zinc, vitamin C, and b complex.
> 8dpo- gassy; lower back ache; light headache.
> 9dpo- creamy cm still; lots of pinching on left and front right; bad headache; around 11:00 pm burning feeling on lower left side almost into groin. Very faint BFP in afternoon- evap or BFP? on Wondfo/FRER/target brand EPT; lower belly very bloated in evening (look preggo)
> 10dpo-cervix twinges; slight headache; lower belly very bloated in evening. BFP!!! FRER and wondfo (wondfo is still very faint, FRER is a better pink line)
> 11 dpo- BFP on CB digi!! Used last FRER and line is darker today. Wondfo still light. (wouldn't buy those again) So excited!!! Nauseated this morning.


----------



## tag74

Congrats Sophiasmom!!!

Bab, great to see you back! ;)


----------



## BABTTC123

Thanks Tag

And Congrats Sophiasmom!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I haven't been tracking this cycle with anything other than bbt. I had a miscarriage mid way through the month in January so TECHNICALLY I am supposed to be taking a break, which I sort of am lol Just ntnp until af comes or I get another bfp. 
FF gave me crosshairs and a dpo date, hence how I know how many dpo I apparently am. 

0-3 dpo MAJOR food cravings! They come and go and are for VERY specific things when they come. Irritable about pretty much everything; almost snapped at hubby for playfully picking on me. Emotional; had yesterday off and started crying when hubby didn't text back after only 10 minutes xD he was working but it still made me pretty sad. mild cramping on both sides of my uterus/ovaries, especially when stretching. 
On 1dpo I had a pretty STRONG wave of nausea hit me when we were almost home. I guess it was sort of a car sickness thing because it hit when we were going around a sharp bend in the road. I was not pleased ×_×

3-5 dpo - increased appetite. Hot flashes so bad I have sweated. Irritable. Emotional. Fatigued. Sore back. Sore hips. Mild cramps. Boobs will get very random jolts but seem fine otherwise. Mild nausea off and on today. 
I am getting impatient and want to test but I don't have any or money to buy some until pay day :S I should be far enough along to know if I am out or not by then anyways.

6 dpo - back ache. Sore hips. STRONG cramps. Significant temp dip (though temps have been crazy!) fatigue. gagged at hearing a discription of something gross xD. Still Irritable. Sweet cravings. Insomnia last night. Mild hot flash (not as bad as they've been.)
I think that's it for now!


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Well, AF came.... Guess she's slightly off from the mc. I'll be out of the running for Feb since DH won't be back till Middle of March so I guess we'll see how next month goes!
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry Panda :( I was hoping that you would get another bfp and give me some hope for this after mc cycle as well! I am still waiting to see what will happen...Click to expand...

Hopefully yours goes well! I won't be able to TTC again until March due to DH being away till March 16. TTC is going to be very tough from here on out as he just told me last week that he'll be away on projects for a year now. At least most of the time will be 3 hours away only but atm he is 14 hours away until May


----------



## Lilllian

3dpo (9th feb) - hungry , ewcm, bit crampy, heart burn.
4dpo : bloated today and have some mild cramps. still v hungry.
5dpo: bit crampy, sticky cm
6dpo: Much more crampy in lower back and getting tweaks here and there (hard to describe). Vivid dream last night.


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

.Babyh0pes. said:


> .Babyh0pes. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Babyh0pes. said:
> 
> 
> I've only had a few symptoms. I've had a week and a half cold which I thought was the flu but no fever.. thinking maybe that could delay af. A few headaches here and there. I had white cm once or twice and indigestion. Sorry for tmi
> 
> CD55: af due.. nothing out of the ordinary. Stomach not agreeing with what I eat.
> CD56: headache
> CD57: major headache and exhausted from work, afternoon test BFN. Slept forever. Had a dream af came so I woke up upset but realized it was just a dream.
> CD58: slight headache. Tired. All the above and today still have cold, cough, stuffy and runny nose. Cloudy urine
> CD59: tested with fmu and got a bfn white as snow. :( thinking I should stop testing until cd90, as I didn't get my bfp until cd103 Last time, still have sinus pressure and headaches. Vivid dreams. Chapped lips today and yesterday & the day before that. Started taking prenatals, just in case. Still hopeful. Ordered more test strips so I can test every day until bfp or af. I'm so impatient.
> CD60: Vivid dreams Last night. My left boob was throbbing Last night & usually I get shooting pains (but not throbbing) in my left boob before af comes, but still no spotting or sign of af. White/tan cm, small tinge of blood when blowing my nose. Both boobs had the throbbing pain but only for a minute, went away pretty fast. Chapped lips..again.. and cramp like pain in left ovary. Not too bad, just a little.
> CD61: dreamt of my best friend/cousin dying last night. Breaking out with pimples. white cm, still slight throbs in bbs. Trying not to symptom spot.
> CD62: BFN with FMU. Vivid dreams, bbs still sore on and off. Used my Last test, so won't be testing for another week until my test strips come in which is probably a good thing.
> CD63: Vivid dreams, headaches, slight waves of nausea.
> CD64: dreamt of a baby, dreamt of water, woke up to a text from my mom saying she dreamt I had a baby.. she doesn't know I'm in the tww.
> CD65: more dreams, tingly nipples, peeing alot, but then again I've been drinking alot of water.. waking up in the middle of the night to pee, I've only done that once (in my Last pregnancy)
> CD66: dreamt of babies, dreamt of BFPs.. guess I REALLY want this. Woke up in the middle of the night to pee.. took test..BFN, No surprise there. Went back to sleep..woke up because I had bad cramps, thought Oh great.. but they were just potty cramps. Lol.
> CD67: boobs hurts on & off. Feel like they're bruised, constipation, white cm, waves of nausea, evening test read bfn.. keep staring at it trying to see a line, need to stop testing every day and doing this to myself.
> CD68&69&70: Vivid dreams.. not really much to notice. Starting to give up.
> 
> 
> CD71&72.. tested with FMU with an early detection internet cheapie... and I can't tell if I'm getting evaps or faint faint super faint lines.... I've read so many reviews on these tests...
> 
> That they never turn positive.
> That they give false positives.
> That they give horrible evaps.
> That they NEVER give evaps.
> That they're just "that good" and will show a super faint line.
> That the super faint line will never get darker.
> 
> 
> But I'm not crazy and I see the lineS! I'm gonna buy a FRER tonight and test tomorrow morning. I hope this is it.
> 
> If you havent been following already... My cycles range from 35-55 days. I've only been later than day 55 twice and both times I was pregnant... but also... both ended in miscarriages. My last bfp I got on cycle day 103. I don't temp or use opks. So no idea when I ovulated.
> 
> CD: 72..... FRER afternoon urine came out negative. BUT..something new I noticed.. nipples sticking out more than usual.. gonna try to wait another week to test again
> 
> CD73: still puffy nipps, kinda sore... didn't test this morning. Although I have quite a few strips left. Still Vivid dreams, nothing else really.Click to expand...
> 
> CD74: well I didn't have to strain myself this morning to see the line on my strip this morning but still can't figure out if it's a faint line or an evap.
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/av13_2006/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150129_07531322_zpsaaizd5ro.jpg
> 
> CD75,76,77: faint lines on wondfo. Negatives on all other tests. Frequent urination, sore nipples.
> 
> CD 78,79,80: faint lines went away but this morning got a faint line that I didn't have to strain to see... I really think these wondfos give horrible evaps. Moody and emotional. Clearblue said not pregnant, but next morning is when I got faint line on wondfo. I have three more wondfos then will test with FRER!!Click to expand...


CD88:FINALLY !!!!


https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g289/av13_2006/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/Snapchat-5132999925124045407_zpsg6zbqih0.jpg


----------



## Sophiasmom

Congratulations Babyhopes!!


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

Thank youuu


----------



## Lilllian

:happydance:Congrats babyhopes! Nothing better than seeing that word!:happydance:


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

Thank you!!! Especially after I saw Not Pregnant 3 days ago.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats babyhopes! 

I'm excited because by some luck, I am able to go visit DH this week (he's working away for a year with a 6 week on, 2 weeks off rotation) and I should be ovulating just before I am supposed to leave so I might be in the running this month! Fx we get lucky and get our rainbow baby soon!! :)


----------



## SarahMariee

*12 DPO:* Thirsty! Very thirsty. Tired, and wanting to eat as many vegetables as humanly possible.
*13 DPO:* Gentle cramp in morning, random nausea, still wanting vegetables, smell of burning incense was too strong.
*14 DPO: *Not wanting hot food, nauseated in morning (was having curry for breakfast lol, only got down a few bites, felt like being sick), light cramps.
*15 DPO: (*Today) Smell of curry made my stomach turn (was washing up curry pot).

Currently 4 days late for monthlys, usually 5 days.


----------



## BABTTC123

I haven't been tracking this cycle with anything other than bbt. I had a miscarriage mid way through the month in January so TECHNICALLY I am supposed to be taking a break, which I sort of am lol Just ntnp until af comes or I get another bfp. 
FF gave me crosshairs and a dpo date, hence how I know how many dpo I apparently am. 

0-3 dpo MAJOR food cravings! They come and go and are for VERY specific things when they come. Irritable about pretty much everything; almost snapped at hubby for playfully picking on me. Emotional; had yesterday off and started crying when hubby didn't text back after only 10 minutes xD he was working but it still made me pretty sad. mild cramping on both sides of my uterus/ovaries, especially when stretching. 
On 1dpo I had a pretty STRONG wave of nausea hit me when we were almost home. I guess it was sort of a car sickness thing because it hit when we were going around a sharp bend in the road. I was not pleased ×_×

3-5 dpo - increased appetite. Hot flashes so bad I have sweated. Irritable. Emotional. Fatigued. Sore back. Sore hips. Mild cramps. Boobs will get very random jolts but seem fine otherwise. Mild nausea off and on today. 
I am getting impatient and want to test but I don't have any or money to buy some until pay day :S I should be far enough along to know if I am out or not by then anyways.

6 dpo - back ache. Sore hips. STRONG cramps. Significant temp dip (though temps have been crazy!) fatigue. gagged at hearing a discription of something gross xD. Still Irritable. Sweet cravings. Insomnia last night. Mild hot flash (not as bad as they've been.)
I think that's it for now!

6-9 dpo - Sore back. Insomnia. Fatigue. STRONG cramps at 6 dpo. Mild cramping up to 9 dpo. Not much else. 

10 dpo - boobs are starting to get sore. Had some slight nausea. Fatigued. Insomnia. Havings LOTS of dreams despite lack of sleep! Had one dream that was terrifying :( 
boobs slightly more painful. Still dull. Emotional and irritable.

11 dpo - VERY emotional and irritable! Lazy. Fatigued. Still having insomnia and crazy dreams. Had a STRONG wave of nausea in the evening and craved nothing but Tacobell!!
Back hurts pretty bad.

12 dpo - forgot to test in AM. Nauseas. Craving Burger king all day. Thirsty. Back really aches. STRONG cramps in AM. Dizzy. Fatigued. 
Tested after 8 hour hold....
:bfp: !!! I got my birthday wish!!! Faint but it is very much there!!

https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150214_172839_zps1d43ea16.jpg
https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20150214_172824_zpsed4a6f59.jpg


----------



## CertainTurton

Congratulations BABTTC123- lovely line!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats BAB!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Ninja- I have everything crossed that your visit with hubby will result in a sticky bean!! I am glad that at least you will be able to go see him :3


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks, I'm hoping this week is a lucky one as well! :D


----------



## BABTTC123

Be sure to dtd daily!!!


----------



## Lilllian

3dpo (9th feb) - hungry , ewcm, bit crampy, heart burn.
4dpo : bloated today and have some mild cramps. still v hungry.
5dpo: bit crampy, sticky cm
6dpo: Much more crampy in lower back and getting tweaks here and there (hard to describe). Vivid dream last night.
7dpo-8dpo: Horrible cold so not much else noticed. I did think I smelt horrible perfume in johnson's baby bath and tested on morning of 8dpo because of it, but it was a BFN
9dpo: few cramps in lower tummy but nothing unlike AF ones. Took test in Pm with Frer but still BFN


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> Be sure to dtd daily!!!

Already got a good start to that! Lol.... I told DH since I won't see him for a month after this, he gets no breaks this week!


----------



## alexandrashry

4 DPO 
I felt bloated, but I didn't look like it. My stomach just felt heavy. I was also extremely thirsty all day. Though I am no longer tired! 
5 DPO 
I had the same bloated feeling as 4 DPO. I also felt a consistent pinching (and sometimes a dull ache) closer to the right side of my pelvic region. It would just come and go. And I've been incredibly hungry all day! 
6 DPO
I had bad back pain early in the morning, mostly on the right side of my body. I also (think) I have a heightened sense of my smell, though it could just be in my head! 
7 DPO
I haven't noticed any new symptoms except maybe a lot of gas, but that could be my diet.
8 DPO
I'm craving a lot of sweets and still have a bloated feeling. I've also been in a touchy mood! I had light yellow discharge later in the day. My back is pretty sore! I tested this afternoon (BFN). 
9 DPO
My back is still hurting. I had a lot of cramping overnight, but got a BFN this morning.
10 DPO
I had A LOT of cramping overnight again! It was only on the right side of my uterus though. This morning I had aching in my upper abdominal, like the kind of pain you get after doing crunches. I actually experienced this during my first pregnancy, a couple of days before I found out. I still haven't taken a test (I ran out).


----------



## alexandrashry

Lilllian said:


> 3dpo (9th feb) - hungry , ewcm, bit crampy, heart burn.
> 4dpo : bloated today and have some mild cramps. still v hungry.
> 5dpo: bit crampy, sticky cm
> 6dpo: Much more crampy in lower back and getting tweaks here and there (hard to describe). Vivid dream last night.
> 7dpo-8dpo: Horrible cold so not much else noticed. I did think I smelt horrible perfume in johnson's baby bath and tested on morning of 8dpo because of it, but it was a BFN
> 9dpo: few cramps in lower tummy but nothing unlike AF ones. Took test in Pm with Frer but still BFN

It's looking good for you! I'm crossing my fingers for you, sweetie.


----------



## JL0421

Hello everyone. I've been reading this post for a while now as my husband and I have been TTC for almost 5 years. I am 30 and suffer from Hashimoto's, Stage 2 Endometriosis (removed June 2013 through L-scope and underwent 6 months of Lupron), as well as high prolactin levels. After coming off Lupron our intentions were to do IUI after 3 normal cycles. We ended up falling pregnant the very first cycle though it ended in mc. Now it has been exactly one year since our mc and we have had no luck. We have had to put all fertility treatments on hold due to a move to another country that does not have high quality health care.

I am on Armour Thryoid for my Hashi's, bromocriptine for high prolactin, and starting in December I began taking Fertilaid, though in December I was pretty sporadic with it since we had company in town. January I was more diligent with the vitamins and am using a fertility monitor which showed PEAK on CD15-CD16. 

Since I have so many issues I can't tell you what is normal and what is not. So many months over the past 5 years I swore I was pg. The one month I WAS I called the doctor to tell her she messed up my cycle and my period was "stuck". :wacko:

I thought I would share on here so I wasn't just the crazy stalker girl reading everyone else's posts. I seriously doubt my post will turn green but you never know, right? So here it goes...

4DPO sharp pains over right ovary (don't know which ovulated as I have endo and have had cysts rupture in the past so I have pain randomly)

5DPO AF-like cramps (not typical), more right ovary pain, achy legs and hips (thinking oh great... this is what it feels like to turn 30 lol), cried over dumb FB videos about a cat dying (I'm a cat person but not typically weepy), sore throat, vivid dreams about having children and not being able to breast feed, frequent urination.

6DPO dull cramps centralized, pinching feelings on left side (assuming I ov'd on right...not sure why I'd feel anything on left), shooting pain through right breast at night, breasts feeling fuller but not huge, tingling sensation in nipples, super dizzy when standing up, headache again, sore throat again, more vivid dreams, yellow/white lotion like CM

7DPO Sharp pains in breasts and increased size and tenderness, strange heartburn that radiated on both sides under my breasts, headache, dry cm (feeling stupid for paying attention to these symptoms since I've done this for so many months with no luck)

8DPO Stabbing pain in breasts, increased size and tenderness, twinges and pinches in uterus, no cm except after bm yellow and creamy. Took a cheap walmart test BFN (go figure) :)

9DPO Sharp stabbing pains in lower central and left side, breasts still sore and heavy and tingling, light headed when standing up from sitting or laying, headache, vivid dreams

10DPO Feels like AF is on her way (cramps). Depressed, sad, crying over everything (pretty normal for me since we've been trying for so long it's hard), feels like ovary pain again on right side, more pinching pulling, bleeding gums when I brushed, same heavy and tender breasts, veins are blue (have never left after mc), went out and had a few beers had enough energy to stay up until 4am with my hubby watching Youtube videos. That is odd for me. I normally pass out anywhere (thanks to Hashi's). 

11DPO (today) Up at 8:30am after going to bed at 4. Couldn't sleep. bm first thing in am and noticed blood in cm. :( AF shouldn't be here until next Thursday (26th) but I have endo and spot before. Super bummer but not shocked, gums bled again when I brushed, breasts still heavy and sore. I'll keep monitoring but I'm guessing AF will be here soon. :(

I am praying for BFP's and happy pregnancies for y'all and myself of course. :flower:


----------



## 808malia

Congrats, BABTTC123!!! I am so flipping happy for you :happydance: you just made my day :flower: I love it when I see BFP for any of you lovely ladies on this page!!! H&H 9mos to you!!! :baby:


----------



## mineral123

Hi all back again :) 
Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.

So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp

Cd13 dtd
Cd14 dtd
Cd16 dtd 
Cd17-18 cramps
Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.loads of white creamy cm ebough to have to wear a liner Tingle Iin nipples and nipples darker in colour.
Cd35 ewcm is it possible I could be only just ovulating now ? Light cramping.
Cd36 lots of clear gooey cm not quite ewcm and mild cramps soooooo tired
Cd37 clear gooey cm not quite ewcm some stronger cramps today but still not overly painful sore nipples.
Cd38 lots of clear gooey cm sore sensitive nipples very tired Mild cramps
Cd39 lotiony white cm sore sensitive nipples when taking bra off and still very tired and achy.
Cd40 white lotiony cm sore nipples when taking bra off sooooo hungry and not feeling like im getting enough sleep no matter how long I sleep for dull ache in uterus.
Cd41 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
Cd42 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
Cd43 creamy cm very small amount pretty much dry maybe af tomorrow. 
Cd44 creamy cm good amount still no af feeling tired tingerly nipples. Pulled muscle feeling in uterus. 
Cd45 feeling like a pulled muscle in uterus all day maybe I did :/ creamy cm irritable tired and quite a bit of acne.
Cd46 irritable, headache for most of morning, boobs feel fuller and quite bad acne cm is creamy white.
Cd47 woke up feeling wet thought af was here but nope just clear cm.
Cd48 lotiony cm some light cramping heavy boobs.


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ?
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ?
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.


Has anyone had light brown/pinky cm before and got bfp ? could this be implantation bleed ?


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ?
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ?
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.


Has anyone had light brown/pinky cm before and got bfp ? could this be implantation bleed ?


----------



## BABTTC123

Ninja- Go get em!!! lol

808- When do you test???

Mineral- I haven't experienced IB before.. So I wouldn't know but I have heard that is usually what it looks like! Fx for you!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES STILL WAITING!! <3 <3 <3

Afm- 5 weeks now and everything feels good!!
Symptoms have been coming and going. I have waves of nausea, dizzy spells, forgetfulness, mild but GOOD cramping, EXTREME FATIGUE (that has stayed 24/7) and emotional :) boobs get twinges off an on but aren't too sore really.

HCG at 15 dpo was 120 (GOOD)
Progesterone was 12 (Eh...)
Getting progesterone supplements today to solve that problem though :)


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> 808- When do you test???

I should O in the next 3-4 days... I hope I get lucky this cycle, cycle #6 ttc... Hoping that I don't have fertility issues :blush:


----------



## NinjaPanda

BAB - so happy things are going well for you!!!

808 - it took my parents a year both times to conceive my brother and I. Stay positive! Have you been using an opk?

AFM - I am on day 4 of high fertility readings, lots of ewcm. DH and I have BD'd all but one day that I have been here. I have to head home tomorrow morning so I am hoping I can get a peak reading tomorrow morning and jump him before I jump on the plane! Lol. FX!


----------



## Marie2124

New to forum

Newly TTC we had our son almost 3 years ago, now we are trying for a girl, if not that is perfectly fine too.

LMP 01/27/15 Cycle 26 days O'd 02/08/15

O day I started feeling cramping on the right side of my abdomen.
DPO 1-5 I felt a lot of cramping leading from the right side to the middle of my abdomen.
DPO 6-8 Super sore breast, constantly hungry, frequent urination, lower back pain, cramping, fatigue.
DPO 9-11 breast are tender, heavy and swollen, super hungry, but also a bit nauseous, cramping, lower back pain, headaches, fatigue, bloating like crazy, heartburn. I have issues with sleep, but lately I've been falling asleep without a problem and waking up early. All tests are BFN :(
Today is CD 25 DPO 12 AF is due in 2 days and still tests are BFN. I'm feeling a little discouraged, like AF is playing games with me. My cycles are very regular and I only even get PMS symptoms a few days before PMS, not weeks before. 

Hoping for a BFP soon, but if AF must rear her ugly head, I'm hoping next cycle will be a success.


----------



## JL0421

Hey everyone. I posted on the previous page a few days ago through 6dpo and I want to update because I'm not 10dpo but I don't know how. Do I just copy and paste a new post? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## MUMOF5

JL0421 said:


> Hey everyone. I posted on the previous page a few days ago through 6dpo and I want to update because I'm not 10dpo but I don't know how. Do I just copy and paste a new post? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!

Yes copy and paste, or 'edit' and add your new info and then press 'quote' x


----------



## BABTTC123

808- I had read 16 dpo for some reason yesterday xD but as NinjaPanda had said, it can take a while for healthy couples to get pregnant. They say that after a year you should look into it to make sure nothing is wrong, but it can take some time :) 

Ninja- Fx you caught O!! Even if you O a day after leaving, you can still get pg. This round hubby and I hardly dtd and from what FF said was my O date I had dtd the day before and after only. So just say some prayers and relax during the two week wait! No sense in getting all stressed out :3


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> 808 - it took my parents a year both times to conceive my brother and I. Stay positive! Have you been using an opk?

Yes, and they have been all coming up negative... Hoping to get a positive in the next day or two. 

FX you get your peak reading soon!!!


----------



## Marie2124

Marie2124 said:


> New to forum
> 
> Newly TTC we had our son almost 3 years ago, now we are trying for a girl, if not that is perfectly fine too.
> 
> LMP 01/27/15 Cycle 26 days O'd 02/08/15
> 
> O day I started feeling cramping on the right side of my abdomen.
> DPO 1-5 I felt a lot of cramping leading from the right side to the middle of my abdomen.
> DPO 6-8 Super sore breast, constantly hungry, frequent urination, lower back pain, cramping, fatigue.
> DPO 9-11 breast are tender, heavy and swollen, super hungry, but also a bit nauseous, cramping, lower back pain, headaches, fatigue, bloating like crazy, heartburn. I have issues with sleep, but lately I've been falling asleep without a problem and waking up early. All tests are BFN :(
> Today is CD 25 DPO 12 AF is due in 2 days and still tests are BFN. I'm feeling a little discouraged, like AF is playing games with me. My cycles are very regular and I only even get PMS symptoms a few days before PMS, not weeks before.
> 
> Hoping for a BFP soon, but if AF must rear her ugly head, I'm hoping next cycle will be a success.

DPO 12 minimal cramping, tender heavy swollen breasts, bloating, a little nausea, light headed, heartburn fatigue.

Tomorrow is DPO 13, the day before AF arrives. I'm hoping I get a BPF tomorrow.


----------



## JL0421

I swear this is the first day I saw that edit button. You must think I'm an idiot! lol Thank you for explaining. :)


----------



## JL0421

Here's my update through today. Not looking so good... :( Stupid AF

4DPO sharp pains over right ovary (don't know which ovulated as I have endo and have had cysts rupture in the past so I have pain randomly)

5DPO AF-like cramps (not typical), more right ovary pain, achy legs and hips (thinking oh great... this is what it feels like to turn 30 lol), cried over dumb FB videos about a cat dying (I'm a cat person but not typically weepy), sore throat, vivid dreams about having children and not being able to breast feed, frequent urination.

6DPO dull cramps centralized, pinching feelings on left side (assuming I ov'd on right...not sure why I'd feel anything on left), shooting pain through right breast at night, breasts feeling fuller but not huge, tingling sensation in nipples, super dizzy when standing up, headache again, sore throat again, more vivid dreams, yellow/white lotion like CM

7DPO Sharp pains in breasts and increased size and tenderness, strange heartburn that radiated on both sides under my breasts, headache, dry cm (feeling stupid for paying attention to these symptoms since I've done this for so many months with no luck)

8DPO Stabbing pain in breasts, increased size and tenderness, twinges and pinches in uterus, no cm except after bm yellow and creamy. Took a cheap walmart test BFN (go figure) 

9DPO Sharp stabbing pains in lower central and left side, breasts still sore and heavy and tingling, light headed when standing up from sitting or laying, headache, vivid dreams

10DPO Feels like AF is on her way (cramps). Depressed, sad, crying over everything (pretty normal for me since we've been trying for so long it's hard), feels like ovary pain again on right side, more pinching pulling, bleeding gums when I brushed, same heavy and tender breasts, veins are blue (have never left after mc), went out and had a few beers had enough energy to stay up until 4am with my hubby watching Youtube videos. That is odd for me. I normally pass out anywhere (thanks to Hashi's). 

11DPO (today) Up at 8:30am after going to bed at 4. Couldn't sleep. bm first thing in am and noticed blood in cm. AF shouldn't be here until next Thursday (26th) but I have endo and spot before. Super bummer but not shocked, gums bled again when I brushed, breasts still heavy and sore. I'll keep monitoring but I'm guessing AF will be here soon.


----------



## Lilllian

1-2dpo (9th feb) - hungry , lots ewcm, bit crampy, heart burn. (may have ovulated 2dpo)
3-4dpo : bloated today and have some mild cramps. still v hungry.
5dpo: bit crampy, sticky cm
6dpo: Much more crampy in lower back and getting tweaks here and there (hard to describe). Vivid dream last night.
7dpo-8dpo: Horrible cold so not much else noticed. I did think I smelt horrible perfume in johnson's baby bath and tested on morning of 8dpo because of it, but it was a BFN
9dpo: few cramps in lower tummy but nothing unlike AF ones. Took test in Pm with Frer but still BFN
10dpo-13dpo (or 8-10dpo) took test on 13dpo with 10 ml test and bfn (although not sure I waited long enough to check as convinced not pregnant). just tired but had sleepless nights with sick child)
14dpo -still no AF even though I have gone to loo with a tampax convinced i had come on, just cm. felt a bit queasy in the afternoon but though it was bug kids have.
15dpo (or13dpo) morning, still no AF so took a FRER and :bfp:

forgot to mention I have noted heartburn all week and i never get heartburn. pretty mild though.


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats Lillian!!!!


----------



## Lilllian

JL0421 said:


> I swear this is the first day I saw that edit button. You must think I'm an idiot! lol Thank you for explaining. :)

i usually 'reply with quote' my own quote, and then take off the


> each end. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommieh25

Lilllian said:


> 1-2dpo (9th feb) - hungry , lots ewcm, bit crampy, heart burn. (may have ovulated 2dpo)
> 3-4dpo : bloated today and have some mild cramps. still v hungry.
> 5dpo: bit crampy, sticky cm
> 6dpo: Much more crampy in lower back and getting tweaks here and there (hard to describe). Vivid dream last night.
> 7dpo-8dpo: Horrible cold so not much else noticed. I did think I smelt horrible perfume in johnson's baby bath and tested on morning of 8dpo because of it, but it was a BFN
> 9dpo: few cramps in lower tummy but nothing unlike AF ones. Took test in Pm with Frer but still BFN
> 10dpo-13dpo (or 8-10dpo) took test on 13dpo with 10 ml test and bfn (although not sure I waited long enough to check as convinced not pregnant). just tired but had sleepless nights with sick child)
> 14dpo -still no AF even though I have gone to loo with a tampax convinced i had come on, just cm. felt a bit queasy in the afternoon but though it was bug kids have.
> 15dpo (or13dpo) morning, still no AF so took a FRER and :bfp:
> 
> forgot to mention I have noted heartburn all week and i never get heartburn. pretty mild though.

Congrats!


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Hope i can muscle on in here feel a rant coming on LOL had pos opk on 16th and 17th all neg after that .. 

3 dpo .. hungry, feel full but hungry, exhausted, dull aches below backache and sore nipples .

4 dpo .. extremely exhausted, hungry, dehydrated, sticky cm? Still backache, cranky and moody feel sick becuase I feel full .

Not enjoying this tww very much and ss isn't helping lol xx


----------



## 808malia

Congrats Lillian! H&h 9mos to you:baby:


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.

Really not sure what this pinky brown cm is ? I thought implantation but implantation dosnt normally go on for this long does it ? Feeling so confused x


----------



## mineral123

Congratulations Lillian happy and healthy 9 months for you x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats Lillian!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

808 - fx you get you positive o reading soon!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry


----------



## Marie2124

Lilllian said:


> 1-2dpo (9th feb) - hungry , lots ewcm, bit crampy, heart burn. (may have ovulated 2dpo)
> 3-4dpo : bloated today and have some mild cramps. still v hungry.
> 5dpo: bit crampy, sticky cm
> 6dpo: Much more crampy in lower back and getting tweaks here and there (hard to describe). Vivid dream last night.
> 7dpo-8dpo: Horrible cold so not much else noticed. I did think I smelt horrible perfume in johnson's baby bath and tested on morning of 8dpo because of it, but it was a BFN
> 9dpo: few cramps in lower tummy but nothing unlike AF ones. Took test in Pm with Frer but still BFN
> 10dpo-13dpo (or 8-10dpo) took test on 13dpo with 10 ml test and bfn (although not sure I waited long enough to check as convinced not pregnant). just tired but had sleepless nights with sick child)
> 14dpo -still no AF even though I have gone to loo with a tampax convinced i had come on, just cm. felt a bit queasy in the afternoon but though it was bug kids have.
> 15dpo (or13dpo) morning, still no AF so took a FRER and :bfp:
> 
> forgot to mention I have noted heartburn all week and i never get heartburn. pretty mild though.

Congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## CertainTurton

Been stalking and found it helpful so here's mine :)

1dpo - slightly sore bbs in eve (normal for ov time)
2dpo - nothing to report
3dpo - slightly sore bbs, slightly bloated (feeling tired)
4dpo - had mild af cramps in eve, slightly windy, slightly sore bbs and lots of slimy cm (sorry!)
5dpo - Quite emotional today (cried which I rarely do) and a bit dipy (put random things in fridge!) bloated, slightly sore bbs
6dpo - Feel just a bit 'off' (not v.helpful I know!), slightly nauseated, fairly sore bbs and windy
7dpo - bfn (of course!), ight cramps and slightly sore bbs.
8dpo - slight shadow on ic but counting bfn as had that last cycle. light cramps, fairly sore bbs (odd feeling tingly, a bit like let down if you have bf before), slightly dizzy at one point, acne starting (which got me down as I get that with pmt!)
9dpo - bfn again (a bit annoyed and feel like im going crazy!), same symptoms as 8dpo - lots of yellowy cm and feeling queasy on and off.
10dpo :bfp: on superdrug with fmu! Feeling pretty queasy if im hungry/in the car today (I'm never car sick!), slightly sore bbs, v.windy (lots of burping)
11dpo - (today) stronger bfp :) 

:dust: to you all!


----------



## mineral123

CertainTurton said:


> Been stalking and found it helpful so here's mine :)
> 
> 1dpo - slightly sore bbs in eve (normal for ov time)
> 2dpo - nothing to report
> 3dpo - slightly sore bbs, slightly bloated (feeling tired)
> 4dpo - had mild af cramps in eve, slightly windy, slightly sore bbs and lots of slimy cm (sorry!)
> 5dpo - Quite emotional today (cried which I rarely do) and a bit dipy (put random things in fridge!) bloated, slightly sore bbs
> 6dpo - Feel just a bit 'off' (not v.helpful I know!), slightly nauseated, fairly sore bbs and windy
> 7dpo - bfn (of course!), ight cramps and slightly sore bbs.
> 8dpo - slight shadow on ic but counting bfn as had that last cycle. light cramps, fairly sore bbs (odd feeling tingly, a bit like let down if you have bf before), slightly dizzy at one point, acne starting (which got me down as I get that with pmt!)
> 9dpo - bfn again (a bit annoyed and feel like im going crazy!), same symptoms as 8dpo - lots of yellowy cm and feeling queasy on and off.
> 10dpo :bfp: on superdrug with fmu! Feeling pretty queasy if im hungry/in the car today (I'm never car sick!), slightly sore bbs, v.windy (lots of burping)
> 11dpo - (today) stronger bfp :)
> 
> :dust: to you all!

Congratulations :) healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn.

Hi girls any advise on when I should test my cycle ranges from cd30-cd38 but have bern known ti go to cd42 in the past any ideas girls worried about testing early.


----------



## Mommieh25

CertainTurton said:


> Been stalking and found it helpful so here's mine :)
> 
> 1dpo - slightly sore bbs in eve (normal for ov time)
> 2dpo - nothing to report
> 3dpo - slightly sore bbs, slightly bloated (feeling tired)
> 4dpo - had mild af cramps in eve, slightly windy, slightly sore bbs and lots of slimy cm (sorry!)
> 5dpo - Quite emotional today (cried which I rarely do) and a bit dipy (put random things in fridge!) bloated, slightly sore bbs
> 6dpo - Feel just a bit 'off' (not v.helpful I know!), slightly nauseated, fairly sore bbs and windy
> 7dpo - bfn (of course!), ight cramps and slightly sore bbs.
> 8dpo - slight shadow on ic but counting bfn as had that last cycle. light cramps, fairly sore bbs (odd feeling tingly, a bit like let down if you have bf before), slightly dizzy at one point, acne starting (which got me down as I get that with pmt!)
> 9dpo - bfn again (a bit annoyed and feel like im going crazy!), same symptoms as 8dpo - lots of yellowy cm and feeling queasy on and off.
> 10dpo :bfp: on superdrug with fmu! Feeling pretty queasy if im hungry/in the car today (I'm never car sick!), slightly sore bbs, v.windy (lots of burping)
> 11dpo - (today) stronger bfp :)
> 
> :dust: to you all!

Congratulations. Happy and healthy 9 months.:thumbup:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx

So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.

1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.

3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.

4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.


----------



## Marie2124

Marie2124 said:


> Marie2124 said:
> 
> 
> New to forum
> 
> Newly TTC we had our son almost 3 years ago, now we are trying for a girl, if not that is perfectly fine too.
> 
> LMP 01/27/15 Cycle 26 days O'd 02/08/15
> 
> O day I started feeling cramping on the right side of my abdomen.
> DPO 1-5 I felt a lot of cramping leading from the right side to the middle of my abdomen.
> DPO 6-8 Super sore breast, constantly hungry, frequent urination, lower back pain, cramping, fatigue.
> DPO 9-11 breast are tender, heavy and swollen, super hungry, but also a bit nauseous, cramping, lower back pain, headaches, fatigue, bloating like crazy, heartburn. I have issues with sleep, but lately I've been falling asleep without a problem and waking up early. All tests are BFN :(
> Today is CD 25 DPO 12 AF is due in 2 days and still tests are BFN. I'm feeling a little discouraged, like AF is playing games with me. My cycles are very regular and I only even get PMS symptoms a few days before PMS, not weeks before.
> 
> Hoping for a BFP soon, but if AF must rear her ugly head, I'm hoping next cycle will be a success.
> 
> DPO 12 minimal cramping, tender heavy swollen breasts, bloating, a little nausea, light headed, heartburn fatigue.
> 
> Tomorrow is DPO 13, the day before AF arrives. I'm hoping I get a BPF tomorrow.Click to expand...

I'm now 15 DPO, AF was suppose to arrive yesterday, but hasn't. Took a couple of pregnancy test, some had super faint positives and other had negatives. Went to the doctors they took a urine test, it was negative, but I don't think it could be accurate because I had little pee since it wasn't fmu. They told me they won't do a blood test until I am 2 weeks late from AF. 

I feel pregnant, I really want to be, but still unsure. I'm trying to stay positive, I never miss AF, she is always right on time.

Please send baby dust and good vibes my way. Sending baby dust to all of you.

And happy and healthy 9 months to everyone who got their BFP!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping before thinking I could be and I can't bes. Stupid tww


----------



## 808malia

Congrats CertainTurton!!! H&H 9 months to you!:happydance:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting


----------



## stiletto_mom

Updated: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-please-read-first-post-369.html#post35019893


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.


----------



## Aprila1

I love this thread. I'm totally stalking right now. :blush:


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips.

Updated


----------



## michelli1986

Hi ladies,

been following this thread and think it's great so here are my symptoms so far :)

1-5 dpo no real noticeable signs

6dpo - couple of red spots of blood on tp, af type cramps

7dpo- strong feeling of nausea and a lot of saliva, af cramps still, no more spotting, woke up with strong cold like symptoms that disappeared later.

8-10dpo- extremely bloated, gassy, bbs look and feel heavy and sore, still af type cramps. Real bad headaches and over emotional 

11dpo- my stomach looks huge it's that bloated lol af cramps still there but no brown discharge i usually get before af.....yet. bbs still heavy but not as sore, feeling starving all day but nauseous in evening. Af due in 2 days, still BfN :(

this is our 8th month ttc but had a chemical pregnancy last month. Fingers crossed we all get positives soon!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?


----------



## McDanny

Hello everyone! Techinically we are WTT, but I'm thinking we may have had a little slip up this month, which neither of us would be really upset about. Baby news is always good news!

Anyways, I tend to symptom spot like crazy and I love the idea of this thread, I just need to get it out there and I think I'll feel a little better, sharing my obsession with other people waiting to find out as well, especially since I don't really have anyone else to tell right now! So, here goes:

CD14 - Ovulation, I always get strong pains mid cycle so I am 99% sure this is when I ovulated.

1 DPO - 3 DPO - tender breasts, which is fairly normal PMS, gassy, which is normal but not usually this early, and some mild constipation, which is not normal

4 DPO - Felt like crap! tummy ache, mild nausea, loose BM (Sorry, tmi)

5/6 DPO - back to gassy and constipated. Breasts still tender

7 DPO - tender breasts, gassy, constipated. In the evening had short but strong back aches twice. Never had back aches before. Whenever I get bad cramps it's always in the front and just (as in an hour)before my period starts.

8 DPO - Mild, infrequent, dull cramps/aches in uterus, not really out of the ordinary, but noticing because of back ache last night. Tender breasts, gassy, constipated. Very Thirsty!! mouth/throat felt really dry and I could not get enough to drink.

9 DPO - Woke up and immediately thought "i'm pregnant" my uterus just felt like it was full, my whole lower abdomen really felt kind of like there was just extra in there. Mild backache every now and then thru the day, was moody, had a couple headaches which is also not norml for my pms. I never get PMS headaches. still constipated, breasts are tender and feel firmer. Was extra tired today, could have left work early and napped all afternoon.

10 DPO - woke up and immediately thought "nope, not pregnant" haha. Breasts didn't feel tender until couple hours later, but definitely noticed them at work, they seem swollen, too. My lunch (something I've had a million times) tasted different/gross to me, but couldn't quite say why. Exhausted again. In the evening I felt 'blah' A mild upset stomach, not quite nausea but getting there. Seem to be peeing more often.

11 DPO - Today! Woke up feeling normal again. Breast tenderness and swelling still there. Feel like I'm peeing alot, and when I need to pee I need to pee NOW. mild back aches now and then, mild dull cramping. Stomach can't decide what it feels like. Sort of the mild back-of-the-throat nausea, know what I mean? 
I did take a FRER today with FMU, BFN but I'm not convinced yet, I'll test again in a couple days, but won't be satisfied with any BFN until AF.


Sorry it's kind of long. Sorry if it's weird this is my first post ever, here. But I just needed to share so badly! I've been *sure* I was pregnant before, even though we've never TTC, I'm just super ready to be a mommy so I obsess over it. THIS time though, I know we dtd on my ovulation day and there is a good chance some of his boys made it through (Sorry sorry, tmi) and so that's why I NEED to share because, if it is.. I just want to share it all! ah! sorry. Hope it's not considered rude =/


----------



## MUMOF5

McDanny not at all, share away :). Fingers crossed you're instibcts are right xx


----------



## LoolaXx

Hey hope you don't mind if I join in! :p 

1dpo-


----------



## LoolaXx

Hey hope you don't mind if I join in! :p 

1dpo- CM turned from EW to creamy lotion type. Also very tired 

2dpo-


----------



## LoolaXx

Hey hope you don't mind if I join in! :p 

1dpo- CM turned from EW to creamy lotion type. Also very tired 

2dpo- lots of bloating and pelvic dull cramps and twinges 

3dpo-

Oops clicked post too soon!!! Continued below :thumbup:


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.

What do you girls think about this weird spotting ?


----------



## LoolaXx

O day - cramps and twinges from my right ovary which indicates O every month! 

1dpo- CM turned from EW to creamy lotion type. Also very tired 

2dpo- lots of bloating and pelvic dull cramps and twinges 

3dpo- the same as 2dpo

4dpo- major appetite, bloating, the same cramps and twinges, and lots of lotion cm 

5dpo- sore boobs that feel bruised, lots of lotion cm, still cramping mildly 

6dpo- the same as 5dpo 

7dpo- again. Appetite, bloating, cramps, sore boobs, lotion cm 

8dpo- the same as above with constipstion on this day too! 

9dpo- bloating, cramps, fatigue, sore boobs, lotion cm 

10dpo- the same as 9dpo 

11dpo- the whole shbang!!! :( lotion cm, sore boobs, nauseated, fatigue, STILL cramping, and bloated.

:) gl

12dpo- I *think* I may be able to see a cross on my clear blue, but I wouldn't count on it and the camera would no way be able to pick it up. Here's hoping!!!


----------



## 808malia

[/QUOTE]Originally Posted by mineral123 View Post 

Hi all back again 
Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.

So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp

Cd13 dtd
Cd14 dtd
Cd16 dtd 
Cd17-18 cramps
Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus x
Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.

What do you girls think about this weird spotting ? [/QUOTE]

Is spotting like this normal for you? It seems like you have been spotting for a really long time... Seems too long for implantation, maybe you should call your doctor. Best of luck and :dust:


----------



## McDanny

I just bought 8 tests, I'm officially entering POAS addiction mode


----------



## MissMcCoy

Oh neat! JOINING! 

MY ticker says 2 days past ovulation. BUT I think I ovulated a day later than what it was expecting!

CD17-1DPO: (02-26-2015) 
Watery CM
Emotional
Drop in appetite
Drop in temp
RUNNY nose this am! Like a faucet!

CD18-2DPO:
Lots of watery CM
At one point it was creamy 
ALSO there was like chunks. Similar to mucus plug. 
Headache
Raised temp

CD19-3DPO:
Woke up to lots of creamy CM
Temp raised again
Increased appetite for breakfast! SO HUNGRY! 
Sore throat
Hungry all day 
Creamy/Sticky Cm kept up all day as well
About to have a nap... But I like to do that now and then... Don't know if its a sign or just me needing a nap! Haha 
Usually I nap for 30 minutes... I napped for three hours. 
Loose stool since O 
Peeing lots today


----------



## Jitter

I'm at around 16 DPO. AF was supposed to show on the 23rd-24th. It's now the 27th. 

I started late so here goes.. :)

12 DPO - I remember being constipated..

13 DPO - Stomach cramps. Like I'm bloated? It's definitely not like AF cramps.

14 DPO - My CM was lotion like. Lots of it. Woke up feeling wet. (TMI) Not sticky at all.. Just white, like milk and lotion-like. 

15 DPO - Lotion-like CM gone. Now I just have very clear CM. Bloated stomach feeling, Cramps in arms and fingers every now and again, nipples mildly sensitive on and off all day. Had a headache tonight. AF is 3-4 days late. Afraid of waking up tomorrow with the Japanese flag on my nice, white sheet.

16 DPO - That's tomorrow.


----------



## mineral123

Originally Posted by mineral123 View Post 

Hi all back again 
Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.

So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp

Cd13 dtd
Cd14 dtd
Cd16 dtd 
Cd17-18 cramps
Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus x
Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.

What do you girls think about this weird spotting ? [/QUOTE]

Is spotting like this normal for you? It seems like you have been spotting for a really long time... Seems too long for implantation, maybe you should call your doctor. Best of luck and :dust:[/QUOTE]

No this spotting is definitely not normal for me I only ever get it at the end of af never before.... I have called the doctor and I have to wait a week before they can see me :( no app available and not classed as an emergency (I live in the uk so its all nhs here) thank you for the advise. Baby dust.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hi there, mind if I join?

I have written it all down on FF but the most noticeable symptoms to date is:

1-7dpo: not much to report

8dpo: nothing all day but then a sudden sharp pain in lower right side that took my breath away in the evening that lasted around 10min. After that, on and off mild cramps for about 4 hours. Then a few bouts of dizziness. CM scant. No nausea. Some mild nipple tingliness. Heaps of energy.

9dpo: A huge drop in temp to the coverline. No symptoms all day except a bit of constipation (not unusual for me) and the tips of my nipples seem much darker and a bit tingly. A very quick, electric type sensation in my vagina in the evening, but only once. CM scant. No nausea. No increased tiredness.

10dpo: Temp shot up again. No symptoms in morning. Lunchtime feeling a bit bloated and gassy, like need to have a BM. Uterus feels really heavy today. Tingly nipples. Slight mild electric feeling in vagina again but brief. CM scant. Not feeling the best, but no nausea as such. Just a bit light-headed. Interesting symptom that is new for me; blue veins on chest really obvious suddenly. Tested with IC - BFN

11-13dpo: temp going triphasic. IC-BFN. constipation. sore bbs esp on sides. Mild lower backache. Tired.

14dpo: Very very faint pink line on IC. Still very tired, sore bbs, nil nausea. Constipation.

UPDATE: 15dpo, bbs no longer sore. A tiny bit of EWCM. Temp still triphasic. BFN and brown spotting. AF started and found a small bit of tissue, not a clot. Looks like membrane. Suspect chemical pregnancy.


----------



## dani_tinks

Thought i'd join in this cycle!

1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Awful cramps left side. Gassy. Hungry.
3DPO- Feeling very sick, was sick. Head ache.
4DPO - Nothing really. Still feeling sick, haven't been sick again. Feeling dizzy and all over the place. Forgetful, keep forgetting what i'm meant to be doing and where i'm putting things.
5DPO - Slight nauseous still. Cramps both sides. Mild back ache. Streaming runny nose and sinus pain. Sleepy. Needing to pee a lot (which has been happening all week!)


----------



## stiletto_mom

I feel like we're in the same boat!


----------



## Aprila1

New here hope everyone doesn't mind :)

OK, so I've been stalking this site for the past week. I read every single post starting from the first post.

So, here's my story. Me 34 , Hubby 44. We have a 13 year old daughter. We tried for years to have another and found out in Oct. of 2013 we were preggers. MC 3 days later after hearing heartbeat :(

Anyway, since then I had lost 60 lbs. I have PCOS and conceived my daughter with NO PROBLEM.

So here it is:

Last Menstrual Cycle: Jan. 22.2015 (usually about 37 days between periods)
Lasts for 5 days.
(NOTE I"M NOT SURE WHEN I "O" I go off of CM)
Feb. 5th- Noticed small CM me and hubby did the deed.
Feb. 7th- More CM but not EWCM - hubby and I did deed.
Feb. 9th- Loads of EWCM - hubby and I did deed
Feb. 11th-Loads of EWCM - My BBS are SORE and little cramps - hubby and I did deed 
Feb. 12th-Loads of EWCM - BBS slightly tender - cramps are stronger today - no Deed done :)
Feb 13th- Breasts pretty sore today very very mild cramps hardly any
Feb. 14th-Hardly any EWCM - DID DEED
Feb. 15th - 20th- Breasts tenderness started going away, cramps increasing. CM pretty much gone.
Feb 22nd (Sunday)- Evening before bed, I went to restroom and when I wiped I saw some brownish discharge. I went to wipe again and a dime size light pink dot on toilet paper (sorry TMI). With the cramps I was having I figured the WITCH as about to show.
Feb 23rd (Monday)- Same discharge minus the pick only a small amount of discharge witch was brown - still cramping pretty good. No breast tenderness at this point. (Tested and Negative for pregnancy) Not surprised.
Feb 24th-27th - pretty good cramps going on, had some nausea (very mild noted) wasn't sure if it was from the cramps I was having - VERY BLOATED - Also having VERY BAD lower Back pain. VERY prominent veins in my areolas (tehee ;) 
Feb. 27th (Friday - Today) - Woke up with my back hurting as well as my hips about 4am this morning, thought for sure the WITCH had arrived - NOTHING - took another pregnancy test (EPT) and NEGATIVE BFN...... :( ...... Again I have PCOS so I'm thinking I didn't O this cycle.

What threw me off was the LARGE amounts of EWCM I had I mean A LOT!

Is it possible to not get a BFP on your period Due date.

I'm in desperate need for all your advise ladies.

Thanks again, April

By the way I don't know all the terms or where to get the cute little pictures you all post on here. Sorry


----------



## Aprila1

Sorry about all the spelling errors. I'm at work and was in a hurry to post this.


----------



## 808malia

mineral123 said:


> Originally Posted by mineral123 View Post
> 
> Hi all back again
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> 
> What do you girls think about this weird spotting ?

Is spotting like this normal for you? It seems like you have been spotting for a really long time... Seems too long for implantation, maybe you should call your doctor. Best of luck and :dust:[/QUOTE]

No this spotting is definitely not normal for me I only ever get it at the end of af never before.... I have called the doctor and I have to wait a week before they can see me :( no app available and not classed as an emergency (I live in the uk so its all nhs here) thank you for the advise. Baby dust.[/QUOTE]

It could be an anovulatory cycle? Fx it's BFP for you!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...


----------



## Aprila1

Aprila1 said:


> New here hope everyone doesn't mind :)
> 
> OK, so I've been stalking this site for the past week. I read every single post starting from the first post.
> 
> So, here's my story. Me 34 , Hubby 44. We have a 13 year old daughter. We tried for years to have another and found out in Oct. of 2013 we were preggers. MC 3 days later after hearing heartbeat :(
> 
> Anyway, since then I had lost 60 lbs. I have PCOS and conceived my daughter with NO PROBLEM.
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> Last Menstrual Cycle: Jan. 22.2015 (usually about 37 days between periods)
> Lasts for 5 days.
> (NOTE I"M NOT SURE WHEN I "O" I go off of CM)
> Feb. 5th- Noticed small CM me and hubby did the deed.
> Feb. 7th- More CM but not EWCM - hubby and I did deed.
> Feb. 9th- Loads of EWCM - hubby and I did deed
> Feb. 11th-Loads of EWCM - My BBS are SORE and little cramps - hubby and I did deed
> Feb. 12th-Loads of EWCM - BBS slightly tender - cramps are stronger today - no Deed done :)
> Feb 13th- Breasts pretty sore today very very mild cramps hardly any
> Feb. 14th-Hardly any EWCM - DID DEED
> Feb. 15th - 20th- Breasts tenderness started going away, cramps increasing. CM pretty much gone.
> Feb 22nd (Sunday)- Evening before bed, I went to restroom and when I wiped I saw some brownish discharge. I went to wipe again and a dime size light pink dot on toilet paper (sorry TMI). With the cramps I was having I figured the WITCH as about to show.
> Feb 23rd (Monday)- Same discharge minus the pick only a small amount of discharge witch was brown - still cramping pretty good. No breast tenderness at this point. (Tested and Negative for pregnancy) Not surprised.
> Feb 24th-27th - pretty good cramps going on, had some nausea (very mild noted) wasn't sure if it was from the cramps I was having - VERY BLOATED - Also having VERY BAD lower Back pain. VERY prominent veins in my areolas (tehee ;)
> Feb. 27th (Friday - Today) - Woke up with my back hurting as well as my hips about 4am this morning, thought for sure the WITCH had arrived - NOTHING - took another pregnancy test (EPT) and NEGATIVE BFN...... :( ...... Again I have PCOS so I'm thinking I didn't O this cycle.
> 
> What threw me off was the LARGE amounts of EWCM I had I mean A LOT!
> 
> Is it possible to not get a BFP on your period Due date.
> 
> I'm in desperate need for all your advise ladies.
> 
> Thanks again, April
> 
> By the way I don't know all the terms or where to get the cute little pictures you all post.
> :nope:
> So I tested again I couldn't resist and I got another BFN.


----------



## MUMOF5

Aprila I think you should try temping, at least then you'd know if you are ovulating x


----------



## KimmyB13

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...



Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?


----------



## Aprila1

Mumof5, 

I think your right. I've never done it. I was just going off of CM. I thought for sure I had done it this month but I don't think I did. My lady c ycle was actually 37 days apart. I guess I'll have to just wait for AF to arrive and start again. 

Thanks :)


----------



## stiletto_mom

Ugh, this sounds like me right now. I feel like a nut case.
I'm just waiting for AF to show up. I'm not even going to test again.


----------



## McDanny

**UPDATED**

Hello everyone! Techinically we are WTT, but I'm thinking we may have had a little slip up this month, which neither of us would be really upset about. Baby news is always good news!

Anyways, I tend to symptom spot like crazy and I love the idea of this thread, I just need to get it out there and I think I'll feel a little better, sharing my obsession with other people waiting to find out as well, especially since I don't really have anyone else to tell right now! So, here goes:

CD14 - Ovulation, I always get strong pains mid cycle so I am 99% sure this is when I ovulated.

1 DPO - 3 DPO - tender breasts, which is fairly normal PMS, gassy, which is normal but not usually this early, and some mild constipation, which is not normal

4 DPO - Felt like crap! tummy ache, mild nausea, loose BM (Sorry, tmi)

5/6 DPO - back to gassy and constipated. Breasts still tender

7 DPO - tender breasts, gassy, constipated. In the evening had short but strong back aches twice. Never had back aches before. Whenever I get bad cramps it's always in the front and just (as in an hour)before my period starts.

8 DPO - Mild, infrequent, dull cramps/aches in uterus, not really out of the ordinary, but noticing because of back ache last night. Tender breasts, gassy, constipated. Very Thirsty!! mouth/throat felt really dry and I could not get enough to drink.

9 DPO - Woke up and immediately thought "i'm pregnant" my uterus just felt like it was full, my whole lower abdomen really felt kind of like there was just extra in there. Mild backache every now and then thru the day, was moody, had a couple headaches which is also not norml for my pms. I never get PMS headaches. still constipated, breasts are tender and feel firmer. Was extra tired today, could have left work early and napped all afternoon.

10 DPO - woke up and immediately thought "nope, not pregnant" haha. Breasts didn't feel tender until couple hours later, but definitely noticed them at work, they seem swollen, too. My lunch (something I've had a million times) tasted different/gross to me, but couldn't quite say why. Exhausted again. In the evening I felt 'blah' A mild upset stomach, not quite nausea but getting there. Seem to be peeing more often.

11 DPO - Woke up feeling normal again. Breast tenderness and swelling still there. Feel like I'm peeing alot, and when I need to pee I need to pee NOW. mild back aches now and then, mild dull cramping. Stomach can't decide what it feels like. Sort of the mild back-of-the-throat nausea, know what I mean? 
I did take a FRER today with FMU, BFN but I'm not convinced yet, I'll test again in a couple days, but won't be satisfied with any BFN until AF.

Another BFN in the evening with dollar store test. (Couldn't help myself!) 

12 DPO - Tender breasts, cramps. BFN with FMU on a dollar store test, super emotional today. Sad and then angry for silly things. Mild tummy ache after eating. Super exhausted in the afternoon even though I slept like 11 hours last night! Heart was pounding anytime I had to go up or down stairs. In the evening cramps started to feel more like AF, but still mild compared to normal.

13 DPO- Woke up early for a couple minutes and felt a *little* sick, but nothing major. When I actually got up later I felt like my boobs got so big! Actually, the left seems to be getting bigger but not the right. Go figure. All other symptoms are the same. More headaches today. Cramping is not very often anymore. Another :BFN: because I can't help myself

I know I'm testing kind of early but the negatives have me doubting everything, at least in the mornings now because in the mornings I tend to feel almost completely normal  when I get sooo sleepy in the afternoons, that's about all that gives me hope now.

Ahhh over-obsessing! Wish I could just forget about it until Wednesday when AF is late. Time seems to just craaawwwlll!


----------



## Aprila1

Stiletto_mom, 
I hate this. The month to month wait. It's horrible! 
Your going to have to bare with me. I don't know how to add your reply and then mine under yours. Lol. Still learning. 




McDanny,

We are here for each other, so share away :)
its really hard to not look for every little thing. All your symptoms sound good.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.


----------



## Aprila1

Good luck with the tww. It's so hard. :thumbup:


----------



## McDanny

Aprila1 said:


> McDanny,
> 
> We are here for each other, so share away :)
> its really hard to not look for every little thing. All your symptoms sound good.

Thanks! I'm sooooo glad to have found these boards. It's great to have some comrades to talk to and compare symptoms. Anytime I complain about something to DH he goes "Okay. .. so... does that mean something?" :dohh: haha. I know he wants to be there for me but he's pretty clueless


----------



## Aprila1

McDanny said:


> Aprila1 said:
> 
> 
> McDanny,
> 
> We are here for each other, so share away :)
> its really hard to not look for every little thing. All your symptoms sound good.
> 
> Thanks! I'm sooooo glad to have found these boards. It's great to have some comrades to talk to and compare symptoms. Anytime I complain about something to DH he goes "Okay. .. so... does that mean something?" :dohh: haha. I know he wants to be there for me but he's pretty cluelessClick to expand...






I'm not sure how to Quote (sorry :) .....)
however I totally understand. My DH is the same way. Tonight I told him how upset I was that I'm not preggers. And he said "upset because we have to continue to have sex. " OMG, REALLY :) LOL made me laugh. But let me tell you this. Last time I was pregnant we just :sex::sex: a lot just for fun. And we fell preggers. We did lose the baby at 6 weeks but at least I know I can get preggers. 

The family and I were in a pretty bad car accident at the end of November and I was out of work for 3 months. This is my second week back to work. It probably wasnt the best time to try but I had all the signs of the big " O ". I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday to see what else I can do. I'm about 15 points away from my ideal BMI. So maybe hitting the gym and working on a Palio diet is what really should come next and just :sex: for fun ;)

Anyway, thanks for listening. 

:dust: to everyone. I'm done for tonight. Hopefully more people will start up again on this forum.


----------



## 808malia

KimmyB13 said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?Click to expand...

I get ovulation spotting sometimes, I think it could just be leftover from that? It seems to soon for implantation spotting...


----------



## McDanny

Aprila1 said:


> I'm not sure how to Quote (sorry :) .....)
> however I totally understand. My DH is the same way. Tonight I told him how upset I was that I'm not preggers. And he said "upset because we have to continue to have sex. " OMG, REALLY :) LOL made me laugh. But let me tell you this. Last time I was pregnant we just :sex::sex: a lot just for fun. And we fell preggers. We did lose the baby at 6 weeks but at least I know I can get preggers.
> 
> The family and I were in a pretty bad car accident at the end of November and I was out of work for 3 months. This is my second week back to work. It probably wasnt the best time to try but I had all the signs of the big " O ". I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday to see what else I can do. I'm about 15 points away from my ideal BMI. So maybe hitting the gym and working on a Palio diet is what really should come next and just :sex: for fun ;)
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening.
> 
> :dust: to everyone. I'm done for tonight. Hopefully more people will start up again on this forum.

I know, today DH was gone all day but I spent the morning all weepy and depressed because I was so sure I wasn't pregnant. Of course now in the evening I feel pretty good about it again. Talk about roller coaster! It feels like the last two days have been forever! Maybe that's a symptom too hahaha.

Sorry to hear about your MC and wreck! Hope everyone is doing well now. Sticky baby dust to you!!


----------



## Aprila1

McDanny said:


> Aprila1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to Quote (sorry :) .....)
> however I totally understand. My DH is the same way. Tonight I told him how upset I was that I'm not preggers. And he said "upset because we have to continue to have sex. " OMG, REALLY :) LOL made me laugh. But let me tell you this. Last time I was pregnant we just :sex::sex: a lot just for fun. And we fell preggers. We did lose the baby at 6 weeks but at least I know I can get preggers.
> 
> The family and I were in a pretty bad car accident at the end of November and I was out of work for 3 months. This is my second week back to work. It probably wasnt the best time to try but I had all the signs of the big " O ". I have a doctors appointment on Tuesday to see what else I can do. I'm about 15 points away from my ideal BMI. So maybe hitting the gym and working on a Palio diet is what really should come next and just :sex: for fun ;)
> 
> Anyway, thanks for listening.
> 
> :dust: to everyone. I'm done for tonight. Hopefully more people will start up again on this forum.
> 
> I know, today DH was gone all day but I spent the morning all weepy and depressed because I was so sure I wasn't pregnant. Of course now in the evening I feel pretty good about it again. Talk about roller coaster! It feels like the last two days have been forever! Maybe that's a symptom too hahaha.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MC and wreck! Hope everyone is doing well now. Sticky baby dust to you!!Click to expand...


Thanks were all doing better. I know about the roller coaster. I'm still trying to figure out what this heavy feeling is in my lower abdomin. It could be cramps but it feels more like heaviness with bloating. ](*,)

This TTC is confusing and frustrating. It's been 13 years in ready for baby #2


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :)

Glad the spotting has stopped im terrified of testing tomorrow wish me luck girls :)


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :)

Glad the spotting has stopped im terrified of testing tomorrow wish me luck girls :)


----------



## LoolaXx

Are you sure you don't have a touch of IBS hun? I often get the heaviness in my abdomen and major bloating and that's IBS for me, could well be something different for you though. Good luck testing make sure you come back and let us know x


----------



## Aprila1

mineral123 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :)
> 
> Glad the spotting has stopped im terrified of testing tomorrow wish me luck girls :)Click to expand...


Good luck mineral. I've seen you on here. It's time and your due. Lots and lot of :dust:


----------



## Aprila1

LoolaXx said:


> Are you sure you don't have a touch of IBS hun? I often get the heaviness in my abdomen and major bloating and that's IBS for me, could well be something different for you though. Good luck testing make sure you come back and let us know x

You know I'm not sure. I know I'm just back to work from a car accident and most off my injury was my back, but what's really throwing me of its the lower back pain as well. 

I still haven't started my period, but women with pcos do have very irregular cycles. Even though I've been regular since I've lost this weight any kind of stress seems see delay my period. At this point I'm pretty sure I am not Pregnant. I would just like the :witch: to show so I can move on.


----------



## Aprila1

I have a question ladies. AF still isn't here. My cycles are 37 days between the start of each period (usually) I tested yesterday the day my period was due and got a BFN. Is it possible my HCG levels are still to low to pick up on a home pregnancy test? 

I did have some weird spotting last Sunday and Monday. Very small amounts of brownish discharge mixed in some creamy CM (sorry TMI). 

But as of yesterday period Due and still getting negatives. No spotting at all. 

I do have an appointment with my OBGYN on Tuesday. 

Thanks again :)


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....

Updated


----------



## McDanny

McDanny said:


> **UPDATED**
> 
> Hello everyone! Techinically we are WTT, but I'm thinking we may have had a little slip up this month, which neither of us would be really upset about. Baby news is always good news!
> 
> Anyways, I tend to symptom spot like crazy and I love the idea of this thread, I just need to get it out there and I think I'll feel a little better, sharing my obsession with other people waiting to find out as well, especially since I don't really have anyone else to tell right now! So, here goes:
> 
> CD14 - Ovulation, I always get strong pains mid cycle so I am 99% sure this is when I ovulated.
> 
> 1 DPO - 3 DPO - tender breasts, which is fairly normal PMS, gassy, which is normal but not usually this early, and some mild constipation, which is not normal
> 
> 4 DPO - Felt like crap! tummy ache, mild nausea, loose BM (Sorry, tmi)
> 
> 5/6 DPO - back to gassy and constipated. Breasts still tender
> 
> 7 DPO - tender breasts, gassy, constipated. In the evening had short but strong back aches twice. Never had back aches before. Whenever I get bad cramps it's always in the front and just (as in an hour)before my period starts.
> 
> 8 DPO - Mild, infrequent, dull cramps/aches in uterus, not really out of the ordinary, but noticing because of back ache last night. Tender breasts, gassy, constipated. Very Thirsty!! mouth/throat felt really dry and I could not get enough to drink.
> 
> 9 DPO - Woke up and immediately thought "i'm pregnant" my uterus just felt like it was full, my whole lower abdomen really felt kind of like there was just extra in there. Mild backache every now and then thru the day, was moody, had a couple headaches which is also not norml for my pms. I never get PMS headaches. still constipated, breasts are tender and feel firmer. Was extra tired today, could have left work early and napped all afternoon.
> 
> 10 DPO - woke up and immediately thought "nope, not pregnant" haha. Breasts didn't feel tender until couple hours later, but definitely noticed them at work, they seem swollen, too. My lunch (something I've had a million times) tasted different/gross to me, but couldn't quite say why. Exhausted again. In the evening I felt 'blah' A mild upset stomach, not quite nausea but getting there. Seem to be peeing more often.
> 
> 11 DPO - Woke up feeling normal again. Breast tenderness and swelling still there. Feel like I'm peeing alot, and when I need to pee I need to pee NOW. mild back aches now and then, mild dull cramping. Stomach can't decide what it feels like. Sort of the mild back-of-the-throat nausea, know what I mean?
> I did take a FRER today with FMU, BFN but I'm not convinced yet, I'll test again in a couple days, but won't be satisfied with any BFN until AF.
> 
> Another BFN in the evening with dollar store test. (Couldn't help myself!)
> 
> 12 DPO - Tender breasts, cramps. BFN with FMU on a dollar store test, super emotional today. Sad and then angry for silly things. Mild tummy ache after eating. Super exhausted in the afternoon even though I slept like 11 hours last night! Heart was pounding anytime I had to go up or down stairs. In the evening cramps started to feel more like AF, but still mild compared to normal.
> 
> 13 DPO- Woke up early for a couple minutes and felt a *little* sick, but nothing major. When I actually got up later I felt like my boobs got so big! Actually, the left seems to be getting bigger but not the right. Go figure. All other symptoms are the same. More headaches today. Cramping is not very often anymore. Another :BFN: because I can't help myself
> 
> I know I'm testing kind of early but the negatives have me doubting everything, at least in the mornings now because in the mornings I tend to feel almost completely normal  when I get sooo sleepy in the afternoons, that's about all that gives me hope now.
> 
> Ahhh over-obsessing! Wish I could just forget about it until Wednesday when AF is late. Time seems to just craaawwwlll!

updated 12 DPO and added 13 DPO (Today)

I keep getting negatives but this month just seems so different to me. Usually my breasts are a little tender, never swollen, and there's just a couple days of twingy cramps a week before I'm due. Plus having small bouts of (very mild) nausea has my hopes up.

Howww how how how do you stop yourself from testing? I've been testing every morning and keep getting disappointed. Then the rest of the day is agony just waiting for my next FMU! lol I'm going to tryyy to wait until tuesday, when AF is due. Any tips are appreciated! 

I've been home alone the past three days, all day, that probably doesn't help.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, co is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.


----------



## MissMcCoy

MissMcCoy said:


> Oh neat! JOINING!
> 
> MY ticker says 2 days past ovulation. BUT I think I ovulated a day later than what it was expecting!
> 
> CD17-1DPO: (02-26-2015)
> Watery CM
> Emotional
> Drop in appetite
> Drop in temp
> RUNNY nose this am! Like a faucet!
> 
> CD18-2DPO:
> Lots of watery CM
> At one point it was creamy
> ALSO there was like chunks. Similar to mucus plug.
> Headache
> Raised temp
> 
> CD19-3DPO:
> Woke up to lots of creamy CM
> Temp raised again
> Increased appetite for breakfast! SO HUNGRY!
> Sore throat
> Hungry all day
> Creamy/Sticky Cm kept up all day as well
> About to have a nap... But I like to do that now and then... Don't know if its a sign or just me needing a nap! Haha
> Usually I nap for 30 minutes... I napped for three hours.
> Loose stool since O
> Peeing lots today
> 
> 
> CD-20 4DPO
> Felt heaviness/ bit of pressure around the uterus
> Felt twinges... Kinda all over including the cervix.
> Diarrhea like insane at one point in the day.


Bumping


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.

Not sure what to do now should I count the weird spotting as my af or do I continue aand see if next af shows ?


----------



## MUMOF5

mineral123 said:


> mineral123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.
> 
> Not sure what to do now should I count the weird spotting as my af or do I continue aand see if next af shows ?Click to expand...

Sorry about your bfn. Cd1 should be counted as the first day of fresh red blood, which is enough to make you wear a pad/tampon. Xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Mineral- Did you have confirmed ovulation with an opk? 
If not, the spotting could be a sign that you didn't ovulate this cycle. If that is the case, then I personally would count the spotting as a new cycle as you will likely have another chance to ovulate after that, BUT the dates will be off. So I recommend starting with on opk in the afternoon each day and as the line starts to get darker increase it to 2-3 per day. 
Wandfo sells them for cheap on amazon.com so you can get some there :)
Sorry about the bfn, but don't be discouraged! It WILL happen!!


----------



## Aprila1

I think I'm out ladies. Still no AF and another BFN. Damn PCOS. after 10 years of tring and 1 miscarriage I told hubby today any sex is going to be for enjoyment purposes only. Good luck everyone.


----------



## LoolaXx

Pretty sure AF turned up or its a chemical! Passing clots which aren't exactly small in size and I bleed so light each cycle and always have done so this is not right for me! :( onto the next. Good luck ladies fingers are crossed for you all x


----------



## KimmyB13

KimmyB13 said:


> Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?

Day 5dpo- had thick creamy cm, still majorly sode nipples and now shooting pains in boobs, particularly the left, dull back ache and mild cramping, quite gassy, keep having waves of nausea more in the morning!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.

8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.


----------



## Lozza1712

The dreaded TWW!! Best of luck to you all  

I ovulated 18th feb.

1-4dpo from day after ovulation I had increasing breast tenderness to sides and tops, normally only get couple days before AF. No other symtoms.

5dpo - spotting, extreme breast tenderness, cramps, craving salty foods.
CP - high closed soft, CM sticky.

6dpo - bad mood!!! Very grumpy all day and irritable (I don't suffer with Pmt so unusual) sore Bbs, constipation, tired!
CP- high soft closed. CM sticky.

7dpo - clear skin (normally start breaking out by now), dry skin around lips and nose. Really sore Bbs with spider veins around nipples, poor sleep, indigestion, frequent urge to pee. 
CP - high closed and soft CM - creamy white thick 

8dpo - lower back ache, breast seem less tender....thinking I'm out? 
CP- high closed squishy CM - thick White creamy 

9dpo - low symtoms....really do think I'm out :-(

10dpo BFN 
Sore breasts around nipples return, really tired, craving red meat and salt! 
CP- high closed soft CM - thick White creamy 

AF due Wednesday 4th March, feeling I'm out already but first time recording CP and CM daily to compare to previous month. 
Best of luck to you all x


----------



## McDanny

14 DPO update: only symptoms are tender breasts, tired and moody. Starting to think I'm out. :( just want AF to show up so I can quit my POAS obsession.


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.loads of white creamy cm ebough to have to wear a liner Tingle Iin nipples and nipples darker in colour.
> Cd35 ewcm is it possible I could be only just ovulating now ? Light cramping.

Is it possible to ovulate this late ? Has anyone else experienced this ? .... I hope its not hubby's away at work for a week so havnt and cant dtd :( boooo x


----------



## mineral123

BABTTC123 said:


> Mineral- Did you have confirmed ovulation with an opk?
> If not, the spotting could be a sign that you didn't ovulate this cycle. If that is the case, then I personally would count the spotting as a new cycle as you will likely have another chance to ovulate after that, BUT the dates will be off. So I recommend starting with on opk in the afternoon each day and as the line starts to get darker increase it to 2-3 per day.
> Wandfo sells them for cheap on amazon.com so you can get some there :)
> Sorry about the bfn, but don't be discouraged! It WILL happen!!

Hi thanks for your advise I think im ovulating today ewcm I use to use opks but after over a year of trying we decided to stop using them as I was getting so obsessed and becoming a bit of a crazy lady so we dont do opk cervix checking or temps anymore but I may start using just opks again if my cycles are gunna be allover the place again :) x


----------



## mineral123

BABTTC123 said:


> Mineral- Did you have confirmed ovulation with an opk?
> If not, the spotting could be a sign that you didn't ovulate this cycle. If that is the case, then I personally would count the spotting as a new cycle as you will likely have another chance to ovulate after that, BUT the dates will be off. So I recommend starting with on opk in the afternoon each day and as the line starts to get darker increase it to 2-3 per day.
> Wandfo sells them for cheap on amazon.com so you can get some there :)
> Sorry about the bfn, but don't be discouraged! It WILL happen!!

Hi thanks for your advise I think im ovulating today ewcm I use to use opks but after over a year of trying we decided to stop using them as I was getting so obsessed and becoming a bit of a crazy lady so we dont do opk cervix checking or temps anymore but I may start using just opks again if my cycles are gunna be allover the place again :) x


----------



## KimmyB13

KimmyB13 said:


> KimmyB13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?
> 
> Day 5dpo- had thick creamy cm, still majorly sode nipples and now shooting pains in boobs, particularly the left, dull back ache and mild cramping, quite gassy, keep having waves of nausea more in the morning!Click to expand...


6dpo- had sharp pains down my left side and dull cramp all
Morning! My boobs are feeling bruised and heavy now too


----------



## mommysylvia

*I took my bbt vaginally, I O'd late, and I had a cold basically the whole time*

CD10 - BD (pull out method), watery cm, cervix low/ med /med closed, acne, bloat, cramps
CD11 - 97.44
CD12 - 97.56, cervix med/med soft/med, watery cm, pelvic pain, vaginal pain, app increase
CD13 - 97.11, med/med soft/med open, horrible back pain, indigestion/heartburn, creamy watery cm, very fatigue, nauseous after I ate, starving at 6am, BD legs raised 45 mins, right ovary pain
CD14 - 97.44, high/firm/open, right ovary pain, backache, very watery cm, swollen gums
CD15 - 97.42, high/soft/open, sticky cm/EWCM, BD raised 45 mins
CD16 - 97.71, high/med firm/med open, watery cm, BD raised hr, dry lips, nausea at night
CD17 - 97.38, dry lips, watery cm, high/soft/open
CD18 - 97.38, soft/very high/open/watery cm, blue veins breasts, bigger areolas, nipples more erect, ovulation pains in middle, emotional (teary-eyed)
CD19 - 97.64, med soft/med/open/watery cm, BD raised hr, emotional
CD20 - 97.51, med/med/med, super watery cm, vaginal shooting pains, pelvic pressure during the pains, gassy, bloated, emotional, FF says today is O

*CD21(1dpo)* - 97.89, high/med firm/med open, vivid dream, almost milky watery cm, smelled blood, still have chapped lips, frequent urination without drinking anything, pelvic pressure, BD raised 40mins, bad stomach cramps after bd

*CD22 (2dpo)* - 98.47, med/firm/med closed, watery milky cm, very gassy, vaginal pain, frequent urination, bloated

*CD23 (3dpo)* - 98.49, low/soft/closed, tons of creamy lotion white cm, slept in...very fatigue, bloated, later in the day had white stretchy cm almost ewcm, AF cramps and started getting a cold (couch, wheezing, runny/stuff nose) at 11pm

*CD24 (4dpo)* - 98.25, med/med firm/closed, creamy cm, still have a cold, headache, bloated, pressure/shooting pain by rectum (could be because my tilted uterus) lasted about 5 mins, breast twinges, brown cm spot

*CD25 (5dpo) *- 98.49, high/firm/closed, lotion/clotted cm, runny rose, slight headache, bloated, lightheaded all day, ate 1/4 pineapple core (started late), brown cm spot, pelvic pain, ewcm at night, nips sticking out and bigger areolas from now on

*CD26 (6dpo)* - woke up for 30 mins during sleep 98.28, clumpy creamy cm, shooting pain in lower abdomen, very fatigue took a 4hr nap pineapple core, painless hemorrhoids during bowel movement (they're only painless when I'm pregnant), shooting stomach pains, mild AF cramps and lower back pain, negative walmart cheapie

*CD26 (7dpo)* - 98.22, creamy/sticky cm, high/med firm/closed, swollen inside v, pineapple core, pelvic twinges, headache, runny/stuffy nose, negative FRER, took a 4 hr nap again, cried on a 2 min video of labor lol

*CD27 (8dpo)* - 98.79 temp spike (pos. implantation spike), lotiony/sticky cm with light brown spot once, high/med/closed, swollen vag walls, woke up hr early with hot flashes, crazy acne breakout on face (I always have a clear face), out of breath, full quick, gassy, emotional, very fatigue (yawned the whole day) I JUST FEEL PREGNANT! Trouble sleeping during night

*CD28 (9dpo)* - 98.60, med/med soft/closed [cervix is getting lower and softer], hot flashes waking up, starving at 6 am, VFP Answer hpt, acne, milky/clumpy cm with brown tint once, very swollen & squishy vag wall, mild AF cramps, randomly smelled tuna, fullness and pain lower abdomen, hurts when I lay on belly, sharp shooting pain radiating from vagina BFP on Walmart cheapie at 11pm!!!! Ewcm at night

*CD28 (10dpo) *- 98.40, low&soft in the a.m and med/med/closed in afternoon, creamy/clotted cm with ewcm, faint BFP on FRER! very heavy lower abdomen, bloated, swollen vaginal walls, frequent urination, frequent urination, acne, fatigue, shooting stomach twinges

*CD28 (11dpo) *- 98.45, low/soft/closed, clear BFP on Answer FMU, darker BFP on Walmart cheapie P.M., ewcm, sick with cold and cough, extremely dry mouth, mild AF cramps with dull lower back pain, headaches, bloated, lower pressure, sore throat, fatigue, acne, frequent urination

*CD28 (12dpo)* - 98.47, frequent urination, still really sick, pelvic pain, headache, low/med/closed

*CD29 (13dpo) *- 98.96, frequent urination, sick, dark BFP on First Signal!!

*CD31 (15dpo)* - Super dark BFP on Answer...second came up before the control! 

One big clue was my leg hairs don't grow when I'm pregnant and I noticed they stopped a week before my bfp :)


----------



## mommysylvia

mineral123 said:


> Is it possible to ovulate this late ? Has anyone else experienced this ? .... I hope its not hubby's away at work for a week so havnt and cant dtd :( boooo x

I had ewcm throughout my whole 2ww. Its very possible to have it after ovulation


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.

8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.

9 dpo - woke up this morning with full on nausea (more than just queasiness), holy crap the sore bbs!... and hot flashes. Nausea is starting to subside a bit now (an hour later). I'm fighting the urge to test early! I am finally getting those "I have to be pregnant" feelings, let's hope I am right! CP is quite high and soft.


----------



## dani_tinks

Thought i'd join in this cycle!

1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Awful cramps left side. Gassy. Hungry.
3DPO- Feeling very sick, was sick. Head ache.
4DPO - Nothing really. Still feeling sick, haven't been sick again. Feeling dizzy and all over the place. Forgetful, keep forgetting what i'm meant to be doing and where i'm putting things.
5DPO - Slight nauseous still. Cramps both sides. Mild back ache. Streaming runny nose and sinus pain. Sleepy. Needing to pee a lot (which has been happening all week!)
6DPO - Was poorly with an infection so didn't notice any symptoms
7DPO - Awful taste in mouth, possibly due to antibiotics I'm on, feel sick. Few cramps. Boobs not sore but heavy. Tired.
8DPO - Sick this morning, possibly antibiotics. So tired. Boobs feel bigger. Bloated. CP high and between soft and hard, closed. V very swollen. CM not much of it but runny white. Sharp pain in V.


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...

5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...

7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> 10 dpo: cm kind of like clearish thick and stringy, not much of it. Feel quite bloated today, have left sided lower backache, probs unrelated. Boobs feel kind of bruised. Strange feeling in tummy, can't decide if it's hunger pangs or slight nausea?? Bit constipated today.
> 
> Checked cp this evening and was met with small amount of fresh red blood. Pretty sure AF will be here in a few days &#128542;
> 
> 11 dpo: tested this morning with Internet cheapie BFN :(. Cm is sparse and sticky. Chronic lower left sided backache (not sure if it's related). Mild cramps, heavy and mildly tender breasts, slight nauseous feeling. Had some strange sharp pains in my lady bits earlier, about six sharp pains over about 20-30 seconds??? Generally feeling Bleurghh.

Updated


----------



## Aprila1

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...





Mumof5 -

Hang in there and keep us updated on whats going on. :hugs:


----------



## Aprila1

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...
> 
> 5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...
> 
> 7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:



808malia - 

All your symptoms sound so good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
I hate having symptoms to just be let down.
Keep us up to date on whats going on. :hugs:


----------



## stiletto_mom

DPO are approximate.
Using: Clearblue Advanced Digitial Ovulation Predictor Kit
Cycle: 5


3 days of high fertility
"peak" day on cycle day 18

Cycle Day 15 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 16 - high fertility, :sex:
Cycle Day 17 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 18 - peak fertility, :sex:, stopped OPK
1 dpo - nothing :sex:
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - nothing (wanted to bd but DH just wasn't in the mood)
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - light spotting
6 dpo - light spotting
7 dpo - light spotting
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - nothing (went skiing, wiped out, bruises and minor whiplash)
10 dpo - increased libido, :sex:, tension
11 dpo - sore breasts, increased libido, sore body (probably from the fall)
12 dpo - twinging pain on left side, trouble concentrating, dull headache (can't tell what is pre-AF symptoms, early pregs or from wiping out)
13 dpo - light cramping, shakiness, trouble concentrating, slightly faint/fatigued
14 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge which is odd (due for AF today or tomorrow), symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar (ugh, how hard did I fall. This is totally messing me up) Did a dollar store hot test. :bfn:
15 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge continued, symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar still present. AF is a day late, still no signs of usual spotting.
16 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea. Still no spotting. AF is two days late. :sex: Took another dollar store hpt test - :bfn:
17 dpo - nothing but sore breasts. No AF.
18 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea, light-headedness and weak spells. Lower back ache. Still no spotting. AF is four days late. 
19 dpo - twinging pain on left side again, lower back ache, sore breasts. Still no spotting, AF is five days late.
20 dpo - light cramping here and there. Still no spotting, AF is six days late. Took a dollar store hpt :bfn:. I'm going to stop testing now until AF shows up.
21 dpo - gas and astriction, cervix came down last night

*Extra notes*

*My usual AF symptoms*
- spotting a week before AF
- mood swings/irritability a week before AF
- headache, bad cramp, bloating, sore breasts the day before AF
- increased libido maybe 2 - 3 days before AF

*Symptoms signaling pre-AF this time:*
- sore breasts
- light cramping
- increased libido

*Symptoms that are out of the ordinary:*
- fatigue/light-headedness, shaking hands
- clear mucous-y discharge
- no spotting
- no irritability/mood swings
- no headache

*Non-Pregnancy things that might be affecting these changes:*
- skiing wipe out, minor whiplash last weekend
- stress from the above event resulting in delayed AF?
- symptoms look like low blood sugar/pressure, but my diet hasn't changed ... so it's strange

I think I'm going to wait until the weekends before I take another test. Maybe AF will show up by then.


----------



## McDanny

**UPDATED**

CD14 - Ovulation, I always get strong pains mid cycle so I am 99% sure this is when I ovulated.

1 DPO - 3 DPO - tender breasts, which is fairly normal PMS, gassy, which is normal but not usually this early, and some mild constipation, which is not normal

4 DPO - Felt like crap! tummy ache, mild nausea, loose BM (Sorry, tmi)

5/6 DPO - back to gassy and constipated. Breasts still tender

7 DPO - tender breasts, gassy, constipated. In the evening had short but strong back aches twice. Never had back aches before. Whenever I get bad cramps it's always in the front and just (as in an hour)before my period starts.

8 DPO - Mild, infrequent, dull cramps/aches in uterus, not really out of the ordinary, but noticing because of back ache last night. Tender breasts, gassy, constipated. Very Thirsty!! mouth/throat felt really dry and I could not get enough to drink.

9 DPO - Woke up and immediately thought "i'm pregnant" my uterus just felt like it was full, my whole lower abdomen really felt kind of like there was just extra in there. Mild backache every now and then thru the day, was moody, had a couple headaches which is also not norml for my pms. I never get PMS headaches. still constipated, breasts are tender and feel firmer. Was extra tired today, could have left work early and napped all afternoon.

10 DPO - woke up and immediately thought "nope, not pregnant" haha. Breasts didn't feel tender until couple hours later, but definitely noticed them at work, they seem swollen, too. My lunch (something I've had a million times) tasted different/gross to me, but couldn't quite say why. Exhausted again. In the evening I felt 'blah' A mild upset stomach, not quite nausea but getting there. Seem to be peeing more often.

11 DPO - Woke up feeling normal again. Breast tenderness and swelling still there. Feel like I'm peeing alot, and when I need to pee I need to pee NOW. mild back aches now and then, mild dull cramping. Stomach can't decide what it feels like. Sort of the mild back-of-the-throat nausea, know what I mean? 
I did take a FRER today with FMU, BFN but I'm not convinced yet, I'll test again in a couple days, but won't be satisfied with any BFN until AF.

Another BFN in the evening with dollar store test. (Couldn't help myself!) 

12 DPO - Tender breasts, cramps. BFN with FMU on a dollar store test, super emotional today. Sad and then angry for silly things. Mild tummy ache after eating. Super exhausted in the afternoon even though I slept like 11 hours last night! Heart was pounding anytime I had to go up or down stairs. In the evening cramps started to feel more like AF, but still mild compared to normal.

13 DPO- Woke up early for a couple minutes and felt a *little* sick, but nothing major. When I actually got up later I felt like my boobs got so big! Actually, the left seems to be getting bigger but not the right. Go figure. All other symptoms are the same. More headaches today. Cramping is not very often anymore. Another :bfn: because I can't help myself

14 DPO- only symptoms now are pretty much just tender breasts. A little fatigue and moody. Starting to feel like I'm out. :bfn: again

15 DPO- Same as yesterday. Managed to not test today! AF due tomorrow. Still keeping my fingers crossed but not very hopeful anymore. I have been super easy to anger the last couple of days, seems a little more than usual pms but I could be wrong.


----------



## KimmyB13

KimmyB13 said:


> KimmyB13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KimmyB13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?
> 
> Day 5dpo- had thick creamy cm, still majorly sode nipples and now shooting pains in boobs, particularly the left, dull back ache and mild cramping, quite gassy, keep having waves of nausea more in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6dpo- had sharp pains down my left side and dull cramp all
> Morning! My boobs are feeling bruised and heavy now tooClick to expand...

7dpo- still got creamy cm just a little more watery now, woke up in the night sweating, which is unlike me and also had real vivid dreams, still got sensitive nipples and sore boobs, my arms ache when I lift them too


----------



## dani_tinks

Updating as I go...

1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Awful cramps left side. Gassy. Hungry.
3DPO- Feeling very sick, was sick. Head ache.
4DPO - Nothing really. Still feeling sick, haven't been sick again. Feeling dizzy and all over the place. Forgetful, keep forgetting what i'm meant to be doing and where i'm putting things.
5DPO - Slight nauseous still. Cramps both sides. Mild back ache. Streaming runny nose and sinus pain. Sleepy. Needing to pee a lot (which has been happening all week!)
6DPO - Was poorly with an infection so didn't notice any symptoms
7DPO - Awful taste in mouth, possibly due to antibiotics I'm on, feel sick. Few cramps. Boobs not sore but heavy. Tired.
8DPO - Sick this morning, possibly antibiotics. So tired. Boobs feel bigger. Bloated. CP high and between soft and hard, closed. V very swollen. CM not much of it but runny white. Sharp pain in V.
9DPO - Temp 37.16. SO tired, fell asleep really early last night. Woke up to wet CM (so wet I thought AF came early). CP high and closed. Slight bloat. Boobs not that sore, only when I press against them. Tooth felt loose?! (it isn't!). AFTERNOON - temp drop 36.51 and a tiny amount of pink blood in CM.


----------



## MissMcCoy

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...
> 
> 5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...
> 
> 7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:


Im day 6 with a temp dip. Ive read it can be an implantation dip! Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Oh neat! JOINING! 

MY ticker says 2 days past ovulation. BUT I think I ovulated a day later than what it was expecting!

CD17-1DPO: (02-26-2015) 
Watery CM
Emotional
Drop in appetite
Drop in temp
RUNNY nose this am! Like a faucet!

CD18-2DPO:
Lots of watery CM
At one point it was creamy 
ALSO there was like chunks. Similar to mucus plug. 
Headache
Raised temp

CD19-3DPO:
Woke up to lots of creamy CM
Temp raised again
Increased appetite for breakfast! SO HUNGRY! 
Sore throat
Hungry all day 
Creamy/Sticky Cm kept up all day as well
About to have a nap... But I like to do that now and then... Don't know if its a sign or just me needing a nap! Haha 
Usually I nap for 30 minutes... I napped for three hours. 
Loose stool since O 
Peeing lots today


CD-20 4DPO
Felt heaviness/ bit of pressure around the uterus
Felt twinges... Kinda all over including the cervix. 
Diarrhea like insane at one point in the day.
Slight rise in temp

CD-21 5DPO
Diarrhea again... Slight constipation 5 hrs later! ? 
Creamy/Sticky CM 
Slight raise in temp
Craving a mcdonalds cheese burger with extra pickles! HAHA That can be NON pregnancy related too! 
Craving water and COLD GREEN GRAPES! 

CD-22 6DPO
Dramatic drop in BBT. Drop of 1.4 (Praying its that implantation drop ive been hearing about) 
Loads of creamy lotion like CM
Would totally eat a cherry cheese cake right now! With lots of juicy cherries!
Slightly sore boobs 

I feel like right now I have 0 symptoms. I just feel empty. 
I wish I had cramping and spotting and stuff. UGH

Nausea at the smell of the clean steamy dishwasher. Dry heaved. 
Nausea/indigestion at bedtime. 
Lots of milky cm 

CD-23 7DPO
Cramping- Cant quite tell where its coming from... Bowels or baby?... I think that morning cramping felt like af cramping... Its done now. 
Watery cm this am... Turning creamy 
No other symptoms to report as of 8:30am Still feeling "Empty" 
OH I had a second day of dip. Dip of 0.1
More cramping before lunch. Taking this as a good sign. Feels very AF like. Hoping somethings burying deep! :happydance: :cloud9: 
Id so rather have these little "What ifs than nothing at all!" 
Loose BMs frequent today


CD-24 8DPO

CD-25 9DPO

CD-26 10DPO

CD-27 11DPO

CD-28 12DPO: Last day of cycle 







Bumping


----------



## beckie1991

Hi i am new to all this so i dont get all the abbreviations yet but, today i am 8dpo but i will try go from what i remember, AF is due 14th march

6dpo my boobs really hurt, nausea, bad head, snotty nose, pain in my right side, constipated, needing a wee (normally 2-3xdaily went 8-9x atleast) my OH noticed this was abnormal. Dreaming about being pregnant.

7dpo boobs are so painful, nipples are extremely sensitive, areola looks bigger, feeling full, blaoted, nausea, lack of appetite, really thirsty, a lot of pain in my abdomen, achy hips and dreamt about being pregnant.

8dpo boobs are really hurting, nipples are sensitive, snotty nose, feeling really cold, constantly at the toilet (for both - totally unusual) bloated, pain randomly in abdomen, lower back pain, exhausted and moody.

We have been ttc since september 2013. Anyone with these symptoms found out theyre pregnant??? Sending baby dust to all xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.

8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.

9 dpo - woke up this morning with full on nausea (more than just queasiness), holy crap the sore bbs!... and hot flashes. Nausea is starting to subside a bit now (an hour later). I'm fighting the urge to test early! I am finally getting those "I have to be pregnant" feelings, let's hope I am right! CP is quite high and soft.

10 dpo - hot and cold flashes, still nauseous, upper dizzy/lightheaded, bbs still achy, sooo hungry in the pm, and super tired (had a long nap at 7pm). Got hit with it all today! Tried to resist the urge to test yesterday (9 dpo) but failed and got a bfn yesterday but it wasn't fmu and is still too early, I know. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo, so I will test again Saturday (when AF is due). Cp is still high and soft today with watery cm


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...

5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...

7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:

8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...


----------



## MUMOF5

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...
> 
> 5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...
> 
> 7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:
> 
> 8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope:

Malia this could totally be an implantation dip, you didn't ovulate until late. Don't give up so early, you're only 8dpo, plenty of time to get a bfp. How long is your luteal phase normally? Xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

808 - you're not out till the witch shows her ugly face! It's still early. Fx we both get our BFP's soon this month!!


----------



## 808malia

MUMOF5 said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...
> 
> 5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...
> 
> 7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:
> 
> 8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope:
> 
> Malia this could totally be an implantation dip, you didn't ovulate until late. Don't give up so early, you're only 8dpo, plenty of time to get a bfp. How long is your luteal phase normally? XxClick to expand...

My luteal phase is only 10 days... Which is why I lose hope so quickly... I just figure 2 days of temp dip is not a good sign, hopefully we all get our bfp soon!!! :dust:


----------



## McDanny

:witch:

Just turned all my posts to red. Showed up early in the morning, right on time.

Now I get to wait until late 2016/early 2017 . yaaay... :(


----------



## KimmyB13

KimmyB13 said:


> Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?

Day 5dpo- had thick creamy cm, still majorly sode nipples and now shooting pains in boobs, particularly the left, dull back ache and mild cramping, quite gassy, keep having waves of nausea more in the morning![/QUOTE]


6dpo- had sharp pains down my left side and dull cramp all
Morning! My boobs are feeling bruised and heavy now too[/QUOTE]

7dpo- still got creamy cm just a little more watery now, woke up in the night sweating, which is unlike me and also had real vivid dreams, still got sensitive nipples and sore boobs, my arms ache when I lift them too[/QUOTE]

8dpo- CM seems a bit thicker and clumpier, but tends to become lotion like as day progresses?!? Had some very vivid dreams, woke up to go for a wee, which I never do, still sore nipples and achey boobs, got mild cramps on and off and dull back ache. Woke up snuffly.


----------



## dani_tinks

Updating as I go...

1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Awful cramps left side. Gassy. Hungry.
3DPO- Feeling very sick, was sick. Head ache.
4DPO - Nothing really. Still feeling sick, haven't been sick again. Feeling dizzy and all over the place. Forgetful, keep forgetting what i'm meant to be doing and where i'm putting things.
5DPO - Slight nauseous still. Cramps both sides. Mild back ache. Streaming runny nose and sinus pain. Sleepy. Needing to pee a lot (which has been happening all week!)
6DPO - Was poorly with an infection so didn't notice any symptoms
7DPO - Awful taste in mouth, possibly due to antibiotics I'm on, feel sick. Few cramps. Boobs not sore but heavy. Tired.
8DPO - Sick this morning, possibly antibiotics. So tired. Boobs feel bigger. Bloated. CP high and between soft and hard, closed. V very swollen. CM not much of it but runny white. Sharp pain in V.
9DPO - Temp 37.16. SO tired, fell asleep really early last night. Woke up to wet CM (so wet I thought AF came early). CP high and closed. Slight bloat. Boobs not that sore, only when I press against them. Tooth felt loose?! (it isn't!). AFTERNOON - temp drop 36.51 and a tiny amount of pink blood in CM.
10DPO - BFN this morning. Cramps gone, temp dipped to 35.97. Slight nausea. Itchy boobs. Headache. Little to none CM. CP high and soft (can barely reach it). V swollen. Afternoon temp 36.97 :wacko:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.

8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.

9 dpo - woke up this morning with full on nausea (more than just queasiness), holy crap the sore bbs!... and hot flashes. Nausea is starting to subside a bit now (an hour later). I'm fighting the urge to test early! I am finally getting those "I have to be pregnant" feelings, let's hope I am right! CP is quite high and soft.

10 dpo - hot and cold flashes, still nauseous, upper dizzy/lightheaded, bbs still achy, sooo hungry in the pm, and super tired (had a long nap at 7pm). Got hit with it all today! Tried to resist the urge to test yesterday (9 dpo) but failed and got a bfn yesterday but it wasn't fmu and is still too early, I know. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo, so I will test again Saturday (when AF is due). Cp is still high and soft today with watery cm

11 dpo - slight cramping in pm, a bit of nausea on and off, super tired again, sore bbs. Cp is high and soft still with watery cm. V fel a bit swollen too.... I also noticed a bump on my cervix and freaked/stressed out a bit but then remembered that a year ago when I went for my pap, my doc said I had a polyp on it and it was nothing to worry about. Might ask about it again at my next physical in a few months or if I get preggo.


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> 10 dpo: cm kind of like clearish thick and stringy, not much of it. Feel quite bloated today, have left sided lower backache, probs unrelated. Boobs feel kind of bruised. Strange feeling in tummy, can't decide if it's hunger pangs or slight nausea?? Bit constipated today.
> 
> Checked cp this evening and was met with small amount of fresh red blood. Pretty sure AF will be here in a few days &#128542;
> 
> 11 dpo: tested this morning with Internet cheapie BFN :(. Cm is sparse and sticky. Chronic lower left sided backache (not sure if it's related). Mild cramps, heavy and mildly tender breasts, slight nauseous feeling. Had some strange sharp pains in my lady bits earlier, about six sharp pains over about 20-30 seconds??? Generally feeling Bleurghh.
> 
> 12 dpo: cm same as previous days, mild cramps, very mild nausea, wasn't sure if it was hunger??
> Boobs very mildly tender on sides.
> 
> 13 dpo: woke from restless night, temp rise, but not sure if that's from restless sleep. Feel really fed up, crappy, lethargic and emotional. Mild nausea and tension headache.
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> 10 dpo: cm kind of like clearish thick and stringy, not much of it. Feel quite bloated today, have left sided lower backache, probs unrelated. Boobs feel kind of bruised. Strange feeling in tummy, can't decide if it's hunger pangs or slight nausea?? Bit constipated today.
> 
> Checked cp this evening and was met with small amount of fresh red blood. Pretty sure AF will be here in a few days &#128542;
> 
> 11 dpo: tested this morning with Internet cheapie BFN :(. Cm is sparse and sticky. Chronic lower left sided backache (not sure if it's related). Mild cramps, heavy and mildly tender breasts, slight nauseous feeling. Had some strange sharp pains in my lady bits earlier, about six sharp pains over about 20-30 seconds??? Generally feeling Bleurghh.
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...

Updated


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...

5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...

7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:

8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...

9dpo: Light pink spotting, strange dreams, irritable/emotional


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> 10 dpo: cm kind of like clearish thick and stringy, not much of it. Feel quite bloated today, have left sided lower backache, probs unrelated. Boobs feel kind of bruised. Strange feeling in tummy, can't decide if it's hunger pangs or slight nausea?? Bit constipated today.
> 
> Checked cp this evening and was met with small amount of fresh red blood. Pretty sure AF will be here in a few days &#128542;
> 
> 11 dpo: tested this morning with Internet cheapie BFN :(. Cm is sparse and sticky. Chronic lower left sided backache (not sure if it's related). Mild cramps, heavy and mildly tender breasts, slight nauseous feeling. Had some strange sharp pains in my lady bits earlier, about six sharp pains over about 20-30 seconds??? Generally feeling Bleurghh.
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...

Updated


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ovulated on feb. 22 2015

1-5dpo- light cramps

6dpo-ewcm but not ovulating

7dpo light cramps, cm ewcm but not ovulating

8dpo, medium cramps on left side, medium nausea, light tender breasts, hot flashes, constipation

9dpo-medium nausea, medium cramps, medium tender breasts, light sleepiness, loose stool, cm sticky and clear, tested with cheapie not with fmu bfn

10dpo- both my sides pinching and hard cramps like af cramps, pinch above belly button, tender breast medium, bloated, light nausea when i ate but still hungry, cm watery wet, felt like peeing myself. Tested frer bfn not with fmu though

will update later


----------



## jlw617

Ok for all you symptom watchers...I got my bfp today at 10dpo

1-2do-nothing
3dpo-don't usually temp (so this may not be accurate but had temps close to 100 every day) also had tons of thick cm today
4dpo-had more thick cm
5-8dpo, nothing really except for continuing high temps and some irritability 
9dpo woke up with cramps, thought maybe af was coming early but then throughout the entire day I had pulling in my right ovary, googled and decided I'd prob test the next day due to many women having this symptom and going on to get a bfp on 10dpo
10dpo-bfp! Could not believe it!!! We prayed really hard for this, this was also my first time ovulating after not ovulating for 2 cycles after a mmc. Still crampy today

***also felt some mild nausea and a little more tired than usual


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.loads of white creamy cm ebough to have to wear a liner Tingle Iin nipples and nipples darker in colour.
> Cd35 ewcm is it possible I could be only just ovulating now ? Light cramping.
> Cd36 lots of clear gooey cm not quite ewcm and mild cramps soooooo tired
> Cd37 clear gooey cm not quite ewcm some stronger cramps today but still not overly painful sore nipples.

Update*


----------



## stiletto_mom

jlw617 said:


> Ok for all you symptom watchers...I got my bfp today at 10dpo
> 
> 1-2do-nothing
> 3dpo-don't usually temp (so this may not be accurate but had temps close to 100 every day) also had tons of thick cm today
> 4dpo-had more thick cm
> 5-8dpo, nothing really except for continuing high temps and some irritability
> 9dpo woke up with cramps, thought maybe af was coming early but then throughout the entire day I had pulling in my right ovary, googled and decided I'd prob test the next day due to many women having this symptom and going on to get a bfp on 10dpo
> 10dpo-bfp! Could not believe it!!! We prayed really hard for this, this was also my first time ovulating after not ovulating for 2 cycles after a mmc. Still crampy today
> 
> ***also felt some mild nausea and a little more tired than usual

:yipee: Congrats!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats jlw! So glad to hear you are getting your rainbow baby!


----------



## crazycatlady5

Omg just got bfp on frer digital! I don't know how to make this green as just using my phone but I found this thread so helpful during tww so entering my info as best I can remember for others!

1-3 dpo - gassy/bloatiness
Also have a cold, but had that before oed.
4-11 dpo - no symptoms other than exhaustion and cold not going away, wondered if exhaustion was from cold and began to doubt I was pregnant as had so few symptoms, less than the average tww.
12dpo - bfp!!

Hope this helps all the symptom spotters! I had almost no symptoms and still got my bfp!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats crazycatlady! Best wishes for the next 9 months!


----------



## MUMOF5

crazycatlady5 said:


> Omg just got bfp on frer digital! I don't know how to make this green as just using my phone but I found this thread so helpful during tww so entering my info as best I can remember for others!
> 
> 1-3 dpo - gassy/bloatiness
> Also have a cold, but had that before oed.
> 4-11 dpo - no symptoms other than exhaustion and cold not going away, wondered if exhaustion was from cold and began to doubt I was pregnant as had so few symptoms, less than the average tww.
> 12dpo - bfp!!
> 
> Hope this helps all the symptom spotters! I had almost no symptoms and still got my bfp!

Ahh massive congrats to you :) x


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats crazycatlady! xx


----------



## dani_tinks

dani_tinks said:


> Updating as I go...
> 
> 1DPO - Nothing
> 2DPO - Awful cramps left side. Gassy. Hungry.
> 3DPO- Feeling very sick, was sick. Head ache.
> 4DPO - Nothing really. Still feeling sick, haven't been sick again. Feeling dizzy and all over the place. Forgetful, keep forgetting what i'm meant to be doing and where i'm putting things.
> 5DPO - Slight nauseous still. Cramps both sides. Mild back ache. Streaming runny nose and sinus pain. Sleepy. Needing to pee a lot (which has been happening all week!)
> 6DPO - Was poorly with an infection so didn't notice any symptoms
> 7DPO - Awful taste in mouth, possibly due to antibiotics I'm on, feel sick. Few cramps. Boobs not sore but heavy. Tired.
> 8DPO - Sick this morning, possibly antibiotics. So tired. Boobs feel bigger. Bloated. CP high and between soft and hard, closed. V very swollen. CM not much of it but runny white. Sharp pain in V.
> 9DPO - Temp 37.16. SO tired, fell asleep really early last night. Woke up to wet CM (so wet I thought AF came early). CP high and closed. Slight bloat. Boobs not that sore, only when I press against them. Tooth felt loose?! (it isn't!). AFTERNOON - temp drop 36.51 and a tiny amount of pink blood in CM.
> 10DPO - BFN this morning. Cramps gone, temp dipped to 35.97. Slight nausea. Itchy boobs. Headache. Little to none CM. CP high and soft (can barely reach it). V swollen. Afternoon temp 36.97 :wacko:
> 11DPO - Feeling so nauseous. Headache. Dizzy. Gassy. Exhausted. Wet CM with creamy bits - gross. Loss of appetite despite feeling hungry. CP still relatively high, not as squishy though. Needing to pee like every half an hr. Forgot to test with FMU. Used 3rd pee of the day and a BFN, possibly faintest line ever or i'm getting line eye :lol:

Update.


----------



## MUMOF5

dani_tinks said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> Updating as I go...
> 
> 1DPO - Nothing
> 2DPO - Awful cramps left side. Gassy. Hungry.
> 3DPO- Feeling very sick, was sick. Head ache.
> 4DPO - Nothing really. Still feeling sick, haven't been sick again. Feeling dizzy and all over the place. Forgetful, keep forgetting what i'm meant to be doing and where i'm putting things.
> 5DPO - Slight nauseous still. Cramps both sides. Mild back ache. Streaming runny nose and sinus pain. Sleepy. Needing to pee a lot (which has been happening all week!)
> 6DPO - Was poorly with an infection so didn't notice any symptoms
> 7DPO - Awful taste in mouth, possibly due to antibiotics I'm on, feel sick. Few cramps. Boobs not sore but heavy. Tired.
> 8DPO - Sick this morning, possibly antibiotics. So tired. Boobs feel bigger. Bloated. CP high and between soft and hard, closed. V very swollen. CM not much of it but runny white. Sharp pain in V.
> 9DPO - Temp 37.16. SO tired, fell asleep really early last night. Woke up to wet CM (so wet I thought AF came early). CP high and closed. Slight bloat. Boobs not that sore, only when I press against them. Tooth felt loose?! (it isn't!). AFTERNOON - temp drop 36.51 and a tiny amount of pink blood in CM.
> 10DPO - BFN this morning. Cramps gone, temp dipped to 35.97. Slight nausea. Itchy boobs. Headache. Little to none CM. CP high and soft (can barely reach it). V swollen. Afternoon temp 36.97 :wacko:
> 11DPO - Feeling so nauseous. Headache. Dizzy. Gassy. Exhausted. Wet CM with creamy bits - gross. Loss of appetite despite feeling hungry. CP still relatively high, not as squishy though. Needing to pee like every half an hr. Forgot to test with FMU. Used 3rd pee of the day and a BFN, possibly faintest line ever or i'm getting line eye :lol:
> 
> Update.Click to expand...

Oh wow fingers crossed for you, when r u testing again? X


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.

8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.

9 dpo - woke up this morning with full on nausea (more than just queasiness), holy crap the sore bbs!... and hot flashes. Nausea is starting to subside a bit now (an hour later). I'm fighting the urge to test early! I am finally getting those "I have to be pregnant" feelings, let's hope I am right! CP is quite high and soft.

10 dpo - hot and cold flashes, still nauseous, upper dizzy/lightheaded, bbs still achy, sooo hungry in the pm, and super tired (had a long nap at 7pm). Got hit with it all today! Tried to resist the urge to test yesterday (9 dpo) but failed and got a bfn yesterday but it wasn't fmu and is still too early, I know. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo, so I will test again Saturday (when AF is due). Cp is still high and soft today with watery cm

11 dpo - slight cramping in pm, a bit of nausea on and off, super tired again, sore bbs. Cp is high and soft still with watery cm. V fel a bit swollen too.... I also noticed a bump on my cervix and freaked/stressed out a bit but then remembered that a year ago when I went for my pap, my doc said I had a polyp on it and it was nothing to worry about. Might ask about it again at my next physical in a few months or if I get preggo.

12 dpo - still super tired, boobs feel like they are bruised all over, crazy emotional (cried over the dumbest video today), had some random shooting pains in my left side this morning. Took a test and got a bfn, but I thought it looked like maybe the slightest line I had ever seen, like dani, I think I am getting line eye. Lol. 

The weird shooting pains didn't feel like AF cramps though and CP is high and soft, cm is stretchy and ew. Fx the witch doesn't come! AF due Sat


----------



## cintia

*Hey Ladies!!* New Member Here! :D
so I've been feeling some symptoms and I hope the BFP finally happens !

_O' day:_ light cramps and white creamy CM 
_1DPO:_ White thick creamy CM (it only happens on the day I Ovulate then it goes away on this day)
_2DPO:_ White creamy/lotion CM
_3-4DPO:_ White Creamy/lotion CM, very emotional, gassy, very hungry, sore nipples (I've never ever had this before :D ) , both breast tender from the sides, AF like cramps & Cold/Hot Flashes


I know this may be too early for it to be pregnancy symptoms, but I don't know anything i'm not a mother yet lol. but i'ma keep updating see if this time me & hubby get lucky ! :)


----------



## dani_tinks

MUMOF5 said:


> Oh wow fingers crossed for you, when r u testing again? X

Thank you. I tested again this afternoon and swore I saw something but it's so ridiculously faint. Feel like i'm seeing things! Ordered some FRERs x

FX for you Ninja x


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...

5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...

7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:

8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...

9dpo: Light pink spotting, strange dreams, irritable/emotional

10dpo: More pink spotting :growlmad: Temp rise... Af due tomorrow, so will probably be turning this red.


----------



## 808malia

Congrats jlw617 and crazycatlady5!!! :happydance: H&H 9months to you both!!!:baby:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ovulated on feb. 22 2015

1-5dpo- light cramps

6dpo-ewcm but not ovulating

7dpo light cramps, cm ewcm but not ovulating

8dpo, medium cramps on left side, medium nausea, light tender breasts, hot flashes, constipation

9dpo-medium nausea, medium cramps, medium tender breasts, light sleepiness, loose stool, cm sticky and clear, tested with cheapie not with fmu bfn

10dpo- both my sides pinching and hard cramps like af cramps, pinch above belly button, tender breast medium, bloated, light nausea when i ate but still hungry, cm watery wet, felt like peeing myself. Tested frer bfn not with fmu though

11dpo - woke up at 5am i was nauseated...took a frer with fmu it was a :bfn: stayed nauseated til about 1100am, but i did eat though, no cramping after that horrible day of cramping yesterday, thank God. tingling boobies, Cm is like elmers glue, CP is high


----------



## KimmyB13

KimmyB13 said:


> KimmyB13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?
> 
> Day 5dpo- had thick creamy cm, still majorly sode nipples and now shooting pains in boobs, particularly the left, dull back ache and mild cramping, quite gassy, keep having waves of nausea more in the morning!Click to expand...


6dpo- had sharp pains down my left side and dull cramp all
Morning! My boobs are feeling bruised and heavy now too[/QUOTE]

7dpo- still got creamy cm just a little more watery now, woke up in the night sweating, which is unlike me and also had real vivid dreams, still got sensitive nipples and sore boobs, my arms ache when I lift them too[/QUOTE]

8dpo- CM seems a bit thicker and clumpier, but tends to become lotion like as day progresses?!? Had some very vivid dreams, woke up to go for a wee, which I never do, still sore nipples and achey boobs, got mild cramps on and off and dull back ache. Woke up snuffly.[/QUOTE]

So the latest is, I'm extremely emotional and weepy today, so much so I cried and wasn't too sure why?! My boobs are getting even more painful, really achey and just bluergh! Crumbled and did a test and got a BFN :( hoping it will change and AF will stay away!


----------



## stiletto_mom

**UPDATED** Still no news!!

DPO are approximate.
Using: Clearblue Advanced Digitial Ovulation Predictor Kit
Cycle: 5


3 days of high fertility
"peak" day on cycle day 18

Cycle Day 15 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 16 - high fertility, :sex:
Cycle Day 17 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 18 - peak fertility, :sex:, stopped OPK
1 dpo - nothing :sex:
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - nothing (wanted to bd but DH just wasn't in the mood)
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - light spotting
6 dpo - light spotting
7 dpo - light spotting
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - nothing (went skiing, wiped out, bruises and minor whiplash)
10 dpo - increased libido, :sex:, tension
11 dpo - sore breasts, increased libido, sore body (probably from the fall)
12 dpo - twinging pain on left side, trouble concentrating, dull headache (can't tell what is pre-AF symptoms, early pregs or from wiping out)
13 dpo - light cramping, shakiness, trouble concentrating, slightly faint/fatigued
14 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge which is odd (due for AF today or tomorrow), symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar (ugh, how hard did I fall. This is totally messing me up) Did a dollar store hot test. :bfn:
15 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge continued, symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar still present. AF is a day late, still no signs of usual spotting.
16 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea. Still no spotting. AF is two days late. :sex: Took another dollar store hpt test - :bfn:
17 dpo - nothing but sore breasts. No AF.
18 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea, light-headedness and weak spells. Lower back ache. Still no spotting. AF is four days late. 
19 dpo - twinging pain on left side again, lower back ache, sore breasts. Still no spotting, AF is five days late.
20 dpo - light cramping here and there. Still no spotting, AF is six days late. Took a dollar store hpt :bfn:. I'm going to stop testing now until AF shows up. Breasts are no long sore.
21 dpo - lots of gas, gas pains mistaken for cramps, cervix came down last night
22 dpo - gas, easily irritable. Took a dollar store HPT, still :bfn: :sex: Late night symptoms included cramping, nausea and fatigue.
23 dpo - gassy. cervix is up in the middle, creamy cm.
24 dpo - took FRER :bfn:

*Stopping this cycle and concluding that it is anovulatory.*


*Extra notes*

*My usual AF symptoms*
- spotting a week before AF
- mood swings/irritability a week before AF
- headache, bad cramp, bloating, sore breasts the day before AF
- increased libido maybe 2 - 3 days before AF

*Symptoms signaling pre-AF this time:*
- sore breasts
- light cramping
- increased libido

*Symptoms that are out of the ordinary:*
- fatigue/light-headedness, shaking hands
- clear mucous-y discharge
- no spotting
- no irritability/mood swings
- no headache

*Non-Pregnancy things that might be affecting these changes:*
- skiing wipe out, minor whiplash last weekend
- stress from the above event resulting in delayed ovulation/AF?
- symptoms look like low blood sugar/pressure, but my diet hasn't changed ... so it's strange

I think I'm going to wait until the weekends before I take another test. Maybe AF will show up by then.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Oh neat! JOINING! 

MY ticker says 2 days past ovulation. BUT I think I ovulated a day later than what it was expecting!

CD17-1DPO: (02-26-2015) 
Watery CM
Emotional
Drop in appetite
Drop in temp
RUNNY nose this am! Like a faucet!

CD18-2DPO:
Lots of watery CM
At one point it was creamy 
ALSO there was like chunks. Similar to mucus plug. 
Headache
Raised temp

CD19-3DPO:
Woke up to lots of creamy CM
Temp raised again
Increased appetite for breakfast! SO HUNGRY! 
Sore throat
Hungry all day 
Creamy/Sticky Cm kept up all day as well
About to have a nap... But I like to do that now and then... Don't know if its a sign or just me needing a nap! Haha 
Usually I nap for 30 minutes... I napped for three hours. 
Loose stool since O 
Peeing lots today


CD-20 4DPO
Felt heaviness/ bit of pressure around the uterus
Felt twinges... Kinda all over including the cervix. 
Diarrhea like insane at one point in the day.
Slight rise in temp

CD-21 5DPO
Diarrhea again... Slight constipation 5 hrs later! ? 
Creamy/Sticky CM 
Slight raise in temp
Craving a mcdonalds cheese burger with extra pickles! HAHA That can be NON pregnancy related too! 
Craving water and COLD GREEN GRAPES! 

CD-22 6DPO
Dramatic drop in BBT. Drop of 1.4 (Praying its that implantation drop ive been hearing about) 
Loads of creamy lotion like CM
Would totally eat a cherry cheese cake right now! With lots of juicy cherries!
Slightly sore boobs 

I feel like right now I have 0 symptoms. I just feel empty. 
I wish I had cramping and spotting and stuff. UGH

Nausea at the smell of the clean steamy dishwasher. Dry heaved. 
Nausea/indigestion at bedtime. 
Lots of milky cm 



CD-23 7DPO
Cramping- Cant quite tell where its coming from... Bowels or baby?... I think that morning cramping felt like af cramping... Its done now. 
Watery cm this am... Turning creamy 
No other symptoms to report as of 8:30am Still feeling "Empty" 
OH I had a second day of dip. Dip of 0.1
More cramping before lunch. Taking this as a good sign. Feels very AF like. Hoping somethings burying deep! :happydance: :cloud9: 
Id so rather have these little "What ifs than nothing at all!" 
Loose BMs frequent today
(Negative HPT)

CD-24 8DPO
(Negative HPT) 
Nothing to really report. Cervix is softer than previous days. 
Water like CM Not as much as previous days. 
Excited to test again tomorrow morning! :)
Bloating... UGH GROSS
Horrid gas, cramps, diarrhea again 
CD-25 9DPO

CD-26 10DPO

CD-27 11DPO

CD-28 12DPO: Last day of cycle 







Bumping


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...

5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...

7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:

8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...

9dpo: Light pink spotting, strange dreams, irritable/emotional

10dpo: More pink spotting :growlmad: Temp rise... Af due tomorrow, so will probably be turning this red.

I am probably just holding on to false hope, but today when I took my test I saw the faintest line? Maybe an evap, but I don't know because I have never gotten an evap or bfp before...


----------



## NinjaPanda

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...
> 
> 5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...
> 
> 7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:
> 
> 8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...
> 
> 9dpo: Light pink spotting, strange dreams, irritable/emotional
> 
> 10dpo: More pink spotting :growlmad: Temp rise... Af due tomorrow, so will probably be turning this red.
> 
> I am probably just holding on to false hope, but today when I took my test I saw the faintest line? Maybe an evap, but I don't know because I have never gotten an evap or bfp before...

oooooh! I'm excited at what this could be for you! Test again soon! Maybe you'll get a darker one :happydance:


----------



## MUMOF5

Fingers crossed for you Malia &#128077; xx


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> 10 dpo: cm kind of like clearish thick and stringy, not much of it. Feel quite bloated today, have left sided lower backache, probs unrelated. Boobs feel kind of bruised. Strange feeling in tummy, can't decide if it's hunger pangs or slight nausea?? Bit constipated today.
> 
> Checked cp this evening and was met with small amount of fresh red blood. Pretty sure AF will be here in a few days &#128542;
> 
> 11 dpo: tested this morning with Internet cheapie BFN :(. Cm is sparse and sticky. Chronic lower left sided backache (not sure if it's related). Mild cramps, heavy and mildly tender breasts, slight nauseous feeling. Had some strange sharp pains in my lady bits earlier, about six sharp pains over about 20-30 seconds??? Generally feeling Bleurghh.
> 
> 12 dpo: cm same as previous days, mild cramps, very mild nausea, wasn't sure if it was hunger??
> Boobs very mildly tender on sides.
> 
> 13 dpo: woke from restless night, temp rise, but not sure if that's from the restless sleep. Feel really fed up, crappy, lethargic and emotional. Mild nausea and tension headache. Tested this morning but with only an hour hold - BFN. I do feel like its not my month, but I think I'm going to have a longer luteal phase this month. Reckon AF will show on Sunday/Monday.

Updated


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ovulated on feb. 22 2015

1-5dpo- light cramps

6dpo-ewcm but not ovulating

7dpo light cramps, cm ewcm but not ovulating

8dpo, medium cramps on left side, medium nausea, light tender breasts, hot flashes, constipation

9dpo-medium nausea, medium cramps, medium tender breasts, light sleepiness, loose stool, cm sticky and clear, tested with cheapie not with fmu bfn

10dpo- both my sides pinching and hard cramps like af cramps, pinch above belly button, tender breast medium, bloated, light nausea when i ate but still hungry, cm watery wet, felt like peeing myself. Tested frer bfn not with fmu though

11dpo - woke up at 5am i was nauseated...took a frer with fmu it was a stayed nauseated til about 1100am, but i did eat though, no cramping after that horrible day of cramping yesterday, thank God. tingling boobies, Cm is like elmers glue, CP is high


12 dpo- OK....so i am not testing again until af is due which is 2 MORE DAYS..... :omg: :omg: well me and my hubby stayed up until about 1 am talking (pillow talk) and we bd *TMI* when we were done he had ALOT of white creamy cm on him from me. Anyways I was up and down all night just restless, I peed at 2 am and 5 am. But when i woke up for the start of my new day at 700am i have no symptoms but acne (which i get before AF :cry: ), but i am hungry to the point of tummy growling so i go to get lunch at 1200pm and on the way there i get a wave of nausea and then while i am eating more nausea and a headache, i am tired too but that is more than likely due to the pillow talk. My CM is back to Creamy Stretchy white and my CP is very High up. hope this is helping some of yall. will update


----------



## Lozza1712

Lozza1712 said:


> The dreaded TWW!! Best of luck to you all
> 
> I ovulated 18th feb.
> 
> 1-4dpo from day after ovulation I had increasing breast tenderness to sides and tops, normally only get couple days before AF. No other symtoms.
> 
> 5dpo - spotting, extreme breast tenderness, cramps, craving salty foods.
> CP - high closed soft, CM sticky.
> 
> 6dpo - bad mood!!! Very grumpy all day and irritable (I don't suffer with Pmt so unusual) sore Bbs, constipation, tired!
> CP- high soft closed. CM sticky.
> 
> 7dpo - clear skin (normally start breaking out by now), dry skin around lips and nose. Really sore Bbs with spider veins around nipples, poor sleep, indigestion, frequent urge to pee.
> CP - high closed and soft CM - creamy white thick
> 
> 8dpo - lower back ache, breast seem less tender....thinking I'm out?
> CP- high closed squishy CM - thick White creamy
> 
> 9dpo - low symtoms....really do think I'm out :-(
> 
> 10dpo BFN
> Sore breasts around nipples return, really tired, craving red meat and salt!
> CP- high closed soft CM - thick White creamy
> 
> AF due Wednesday 4th March, feeling I'm out already but first time recording CP and CM daily to compare to previous month.
> Best of luck to you all x




Was 2 days late and AF finally showed face....I'm out now last chance now for ivf  best of luck to you all x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.

8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.

9 dpo - woke up this morning with full on nausea (more than just queasiness), holy crap the sore bbs!... and hot flashes. Nausea is starting to subside a bit now (an hour later). I'm fighting the urge to test early! I am finally getting those "I have to be pregnant" feelings, let's hope I am right! CP is quite high and soft.

10 dpo - hot and cold flashes, still nauseous, upper dizzy/lightheaded, bbs still achy, sooo hungry in the pm, and super tired (had a long nap at 7pm). Got hit with it all today! Tried to resist the urge to test yesterday (9 dpo) but failed and got a bfn yesterday but it wasn't fmu and is still too early, I know. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo, so I will test again Saturday (when AF is due). Cp is still high and soft today with watery cm

11 dpo - slight cramping in pm, a bit of nausea on and off, super tired again, sore bbs. Cp is high and soft still with watery cm. V fel a bit swollen too.... I also noticed a bump on my cervix and freaked/stressed out a bit but then remembered that a year ago when I went for my pap, my doc said I had a polyp on it and it was nothing to worry about. Might ask about it again at my next physical in a few months or if I get preggo.

12 dpo - still super tired, boobs feel like they are bruised all over, crazy emotional (cried over the dumbest video today), had some random shooting pains in my left side this morning. Took a test and got a bfn, but I thought it looked like maybe the slightest line I had ever seen, like dani, I think I am getting line eye. Lol. 

The weird shooting pains didn't feel like AF cramps though and CP is high and soft, cm is stretchy and ew. Fx the witch doesn't come! AF due Sat

13 dpo - still exhausted (I keep napping by 6:30, and for like 2-3 hours), queasy, tender nipples, nipples have also been flaking dry skin for some weird reason, had weird vivid preggo dreams last night too. Bfn this morning, though. CP high and soft with really watery cm.

AF is due today/tomorrow. Usually cm tells me AF is coming by this time but no sign yet, so I will keep testing. Fx!


----------



## stiletto_mom

NinjaPanda said:


> Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!
> 
> O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus
> 
> 1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry
> 
> 2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.
> 
> 3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww
> 
> 4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.
> 
> 5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.
> 
> 6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.
> 
> 7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.
> 
> 8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.
> 
> 9 dpo - woke up this morning with full on nausea (more than just queasiness), holy crap the sore bbs!... and hot flashes. Nausea is starting to subside a bit now (an hour later). I'm fighting the urge to test early! I am finally getting those "I have to be pregnant" feelings, let's hope I am right! CP is quite high and soft.
> 
> 10 dpo - hot and cold flashes, still nauseous, upper dizzy/lightheaded, bbs still achy, sooo hungry in the pm, and super tired (had a long nap at 7pm). Got hit with it all today! Tried to resist the urge to test yesterday (9 dpo) but failed and got a bfn yesterday but it wasn't fmu and is still too early, I know. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo, so I will test again Saturday (when AF is due). Cp is still high and soft today with watery cm
> 
> 11 dpo - slight cramping in pm, a bit of nausea on and off, super tired again, sore bbs. Cp is high and soft still with watery cm. V fel a bit swollen too.... I also noticed a bump on my cervix and freaked/stressed out a bit but then remembered that a year ago when I went for my pap, my doc said I had a polyp on it and it was nothing to worry about. Might ask about it again at my next physical in a few months or if I get preggo.
> 
> 12 dpo - still super tired, boobs feel like they are bruised all over, crazy emotional (cried over the dumbest video today), had some random shooting pains in my left side this morning. Took a test and got a bfn, but I thought it looked like maybe the slightest line I had ever seen, like dani, I think I am getting line eye. Lol.
> 
> The weird shooting pains didn't feel like AF cramps though and CP is high and soft, cm is stretchy and ew. Fx the witch doesn't come! AF due Sat
> 
> 13 dpo - still exhausted (I keep napping by 6:30, and for like 2-3 hours), queasy, tender nipples, nipples have also been flaking dry skin for some weird reason, had weird vivid preggo dreams last night too. Bfn this morning, though. CP high and soft with really watery cm.
> 
> AF is due today/tomorrow. Usually cm tells me AF is coming by this time but no sign yet, so I will keep testing. Fx!

This sounds super exciting!!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...

5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...

7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:

8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...

9dpo: Light pink spotting, strange dreams, irritable/emotional

10dpo: More pink spotting :growlmad: Temp rise... Af due tomorrow, so will probably be turning this red.
I am probably just holding on to false hope, but today when I took my test I saw the faintest line? Maybe an evap, but I don't know because I have never gotten an evap or bfp before...

11dpo: <-- this has never happened before! Spotting has stopped, cervix is high, have taken 3 tests now and they all have very faint shadow lines!!! Gonna take another test later and see if it gets darker! OMG I am so shocked/excited, I so thought I was out this month... :happydance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Omg, malia.... I am so freaking excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> Omg, malia.... I am so freaking excited for you!!! :happydance:

Thanks!:yipee: I am keeping my fingers crossed for you too girly!!! Maybe this will be our month!!!


----------



## beckie1991

Hey could any of you ladies help, i am 11dpo i have just been to the toilet (sprry for tmi) and when i wiped there was a brownish colour in my cm, i am too early for af..... Its never came early in my whole life but could this be a implantation bleed? X


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:

Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting

1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...

2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting

3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?

4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...

5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...

7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:

8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...

9dpo: Light pink spotting, strange dreams, irritable/emotional

10dpo: More pink spotting :growlmad: Temp rise... Af due tomorrow, so will probably be turning this red.
I am probably just holding on to false hope, but today when I took my test I saw the faintest line? Maybe an evap, but I don't know because I have never gotten an evap or bfp before...

11dpo: <-- this has never happened before! Spotting has stopped, cervix is high, have taken 3 tests now and they all have very faint shadow lines!!! Gonna take another test later and see if it gets darker! OMG I am so shocked/excited, I so thought I was out this month... :happydance:

So in a shocking turn of events I got a darker line on my test today!!!:bfp: BFP for me, I still can't believe it!:happydance: This cycle was the cycle I had the least symptoms and I still don't feel pregnant. I am feeling really excited though! :baby: I think my husband is still in shock, lol! Even though he has been wanting this for longer than I have :haha: Baby dust to all you wonderful ladies!!!:dust:

Was so in shock that I forgot to turn my posts green the other day! LOL :)


----------



## stiletto_mom

Congrats hun!!!:dance:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay!!!! I am soooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Yay Malia, Am so pleased for you. Please sprinkle some of your baby dust my way :). Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, let the TWW commence! Got my peak reading this am but we didn't BD because DH was sleepy and I had to catch the plane.... We did BD at midnight last night though and pretty much everyday this past week except for Wed so I'm feeling pretty good about our chances! Fx!

O day - all of a sudden had super painful twinges in bbs... Gotta be too early though, right? Lol, flutters in uterus

1 dpo - so far, just slightly tender nipples, morning coffee made me queasy, super hungry

2 dpo - tired, still super sore nipples. Last night it was so bad that it hurt when water touched them in the shower. That has never happened before. Not even when I got bfp in December.

3 dpo - some twinges in lower ab and left breast, a bit of queasiness.... I keep jumping between thinking I could be and I can't be. Stupid tww

4 dpo - some twinges again in lower ab, peeing a lot, boobs hurts for a bit in afternoon, headache, really tired. Though, the headache and tiredness could be from the fact that I haven't been able to fall asleep till 1 am every night. I will get drowsy around 7ish but won't actually fall asleep till 1 am.

5 dpo - some more twinges in bbs (soreness will come and go. They've been itchy too) and lower abdomen. Had macaroni and cheese today that tasted way off.... Kind of like metal or chlorine. Could have maybe just been the water used, though. Just noticed weird flaking and bumps on left nipple too... I'm sooo totally reading too much into it. Lol, but I hope I'm not just overthinking.

6 dpo - twinges in bbs (they're achy but not as sore as they were in dec when I got bfp, which leaves me questioning myself), bloated, random periods of queasiness, and super emotional/tired.

7 dpo - more random twinges in bbs, slight pulling feeling in lower ab, grumpy, cp is high and soft, still super queasy... It won't go away. Was worse when I walked by the raw meat in the grocery store. The thought of raw meat or even seeing it makes me cringe atm. Hmmmmm.... Trying not to psych myself up in case the witch comes though.

8 dpo - feeling fine for the most part atm, been a bit dizzy and very slightly queasy but that's it so far. My animals are oddly affectionate lately too... Kitty always wants to curl up and knead on my tummy (which he doesn't normally do), but he did that when I had my mc too.

9 dpo - woke up this morning with full on nausea (more than just queasiness), holy crap the sore bbs!... and hot flashes. Nausea is starting to subside a bit now (an hour later). I'm fighting the urge to test early! I am finally getting those "I have to be pregnant" feelings, let's hope I am right! CP is quite high and soft.

10 dpo - hot and cold flashes, still nauseous, upper dizzy/lightheaded, bbs still achy, sooo hungry in the pm, and super tired (had a long nap at 7pm). Got hit with it all today! Tried to resist the urge to test yesterday (9 dpo) but failed and got a bfn yesterday but it wasn't fmu and is still too early, I know. Last time I didn't get a bfp till 16 dpo, so I will test again Saturday (when AF is due). Cp is still high and soft today with watery cm

11 dpo - slight cramping in pm, a bit of nausea on and off, super tired again, sore bbs. Cp is high and soft still with watery cm. V fel a bit swollen too.... I also noticed a bump on my cervix and freaked/stressed out a bit but then remembered that a year ago when I went for my pap, my doc said I had a polyp on it and it was nothing to worry about. Might ask about it again at my next physical in a few months or if I get preggo.

12 dpo - still super tired, boobs feel like they are bruised all over, crazy emotional (cried over the dumbest video today), had some random shooting pains in my left side this morning. Took a test and got a bfn, but I thought it looked like maybe the slightest line I had ever seen, like dani, I think I am getting line eye. Lol. 

The weird shooting pains didn't feel like AF cramps though and CP is high and soft, cm is stretchy and ew. Fx the witch doesn't come! AF due Sat

13 dpo - still exhausted (I keep napping by 6:30, and for like 2-3 hours), queasy, tender nipples, nipples have also been flaking dry skin for some weird reason, had weird vivid preggo dreams last night too. Bfn this morning, though. CP high and soft with really watery cm.

AF is due today/tomorrow. Usually cm tells me AF is coming by this time but no sign yet, so I will keep testing. Fx!

14 dpo- the witch came. :( Guess my symptoms before AF have changed after the MC... This sucks. At least DH will be home for 2 weeks as of the 17th. I should O during that time. Maybe we'll get lucky then.


----------



## amyamyamy

I'll join the fun! This is my very first cycle TTC ...

1 dpo - nothing of note
2 dpo - nothing really, scant CM, some dreams 
3 dpo - very emotional, easy to tears that day I remember getting REALLY upset at a fax machine malfunction. Then I got even more upset that my company still uses fax machines. Seriously.
4 dpo - noticed my nipples were very sensitive, but not my breasts, which is odd 
5 dpo - horrible stomach cramp woke me up in the middle of the night, I have no idea. Probably gas? This was the night I had some very vivid dreams and I still remember them!
6 dpo - very emotional again, got super angry all day at everyone for no reason. Nipple soreness actually getting worse, had to swat DH hand away they are SO sensitive. Why?! This has never happened to me before!!
7 dpo - woke up at 2:30 am and have been unable to get back to sleep. BFN on a clear blue EPT I had leftover from college (giggles) will go buy some more today.
8 dpo - had some spotting? looked brownish red after I wiped and then stopped. Felt pressure down there... and my nipple pain is not going away, they feel so bruised and sore. Difficulty sleeping again, though it didn't stop me from dreaming about a BFP on FRER. Woke up to test and nothing, not disappointed b/c I wouldn't expect it to be positive this early. Still I can't stop peeeeeing on money! It's developing into a problem LOL!
9 dpo - still BFN on FRER. IC's haven't come in yet. No symptoms anymore except some lower back pain, usually that doesn't show up until day 1 AF so idk. Going out of town today... hubby asked me not to test anymore until I get back which would be 14 dpo I don't think I can hold out! Update - having hot flashes?!?! So uncomfortable this evening. Also some cramps in lower right belly ugh
10 dpo - traveled overnight. Had a full blown migraine with aura and nausea, which has come and gone over the past 24 hours. Initially I thought it was due to the migraine last night but now? Maybe because I've had 4 hours of sleep over two days? I'm also extremely weepy today, like I just want to cry for no reason. I feel like I may be out. Still BFN on FRER.


----------



## 808malia

MUMOF5 said:


> Yay Malia, Am so pleased for you. Please sprinkle some of your baby dust my way :). Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xx

Your chart looks really promising! Fx you get your bfp soon, and lots of baby dust!:dust:


----------



## NextMinute

Lozza, I'm sorry to hear the witch got you:hugs:, all the best with IVF. Sending lots of Fx to you.


----------



## NextMinute

Congrats Malia, have a happy and healthy pg!


----------



## MUMOF5

808malia said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Malia, Am so pleased for you. Please sprinkle some of your baby dust my way :). Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> Your chart looks really promising! Fx you get your bfp soon, and lots of baby dust!:dust:Click to expand...

I thought so too, but I'm literally crippled with pre AF pains tonight, so sure she will arrive sometime tomorrow. Onwards to cycle 7, hope 'lucky 7' is my cycle :) xx


----------



## mineral123

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for round 6 of ttc! Me and hubby only got one good bd in my fertile window, but it only takes one time right? So hopefully we get lucky this time around :shrug:
> 
> Oday: Mild cramps, ewcm, temp dip, very light pink spotting
> 
> 1dpo: Terrible nightmares last night/restless sleep, creamy cm, feeling kinda meh...:gun: I also feel like I'm out already, I know I should be positive but I feel like my odds are not great this month...
> 
> 2dpo: Slept like a baby!:sleep: Creamy cm with pink spotting
> 
> 3dpo: slept ok... woke up around 4am and could not get back to sleep, creamy cm with lighter pink spotting, cervix is high and feels tilted?
> 
> 4dpo: Slept great! No more spotting, watery cm (which I never get) cervix is high and closed...
> 
> 5-6dpo: No real symptoms to report...
> 
> 7dpo: Some mild cramps off and on... Temp dip :huh:
> 
> 8dpo: Weird dreams, still some mild cramps off and on, another temp dip... Probably out for this cycle :nope: While checking cp in the afternoon I noticed some slight pink creamy cm... so bummed, af may just come a day early this month...
> 
> 9dpo: Light pink spotting, strange dreams, irritable/emotional
> 
> 10dpo: More pink spotting :growlmad: Temp rise... Af due tomorrow, so will probably be turning this red.
> I am probably just holding on to false hope, but today when I took my test I saw the faintest line? Maybe an evap, but I don't know because I have never gotten an evap or bfp before...
> 
> 11dpo: <-- this has never happened before! Spotting has stopped, cervix is high, have taken 3 tests now and they all have very faint shadow lines!!! Gonna take another test later and see if it gets darker! OMG I am so shocked/excited, I so thought I was out this month... :happydance:
> 
> So in a shocking turn of events I got a darker line on my test today!!!:bfp: BFP for me, I still can't believe it!:happydance: This cycle was the cycle I had the least symptoms and I still don't feel pregnant. I am feeling really excited though! :baby: I think my husband is still in shock, lol! Even though he has been wanting this for longer than I have :haha: Baby dust to all you wonderful ladies!!!:dust:

Congratulations im am so happy for you happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.loads of white creamy cm ebough to have to wear a liner Tingle Iin nipples and nipples darker in colour.
> Cd35 ewcm is it possible I could be only just ovulating now ? Light cramping.
> Cd36 lots of clear gooey cm not quite ewcm and mild cramps soooooo tired
> Cd37 clear gooey cm not quite ewcm some stronger cramps today but still not overly painful sore nipples.
> Cd38 lots of clear gooey cm sore sensitive nipples very tired Mild cramps
> Cd39 lotiony white cm sore sensitive nipples when taking bra off and still very tired and achy.
> Cd40 white lotiony cm sore nipples when taking bra off sooooo hungry and not feeling like im getting enough sleep no matter how long I sleep for dull ache in uterus.

Still no proper af havnt tested for over a week and I wont be untill the end of this month want to see if I get this months af first or not to confirm if I didnt ov last month.


----------



## Anney24

woow march has been lucky for many of u. 

Its my 2nd last day today 13dpo and im still waiting..

1 to 8 dpo nothing at all except from cramping alot on the right side and pulling and piching feeling right ovary.. 
9 dpo sleepy and hungry.. 
10 to 13 dpo sleepy tired and cramping cramping and cramping.. my right ovary hurts alot and ive been having cramps only on the right side, is it normal.. i hope its not ectopic pregnancy.. scares me alot.. plz do answer.. 
and my right breast is hurting alot.. and its larger than the other.. huh.. dunno what to do ill test 2moro..


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> 10 dpo: cm kind of like clearish thick and stringy, not much of it. Feel quite bloated today, have left sided lower backache, probs unrelated. Boobs feel kind of bruised. Strange feeling in tummy, can't decide if it's hunger pangs or slight nausea?? Bit constipated today.
> 
> Checked cp this evening and was met with small amount of fresh red blood. Pretty sure AF will be here in a few days &#128542;
> 
> 11 dpo: tested this morning with Internet cheapie BFN :(. Cm is sparse and sticky. Chronic lower left sided backache (not sure if it's related). Mild cramps, heavy and mildly tender breasts, slight nauseous feeling. Had some strange sharp pains in my lady bits earlier, about six sharp pains over about 20-30 seconds??? Generally feeling Bleurghh.
> 
> 12 dpo: cm same as previous days, mild cramps, very mild nausea, wasn't sure if it was hunger??
> Boobs very mildly tender on sides.
> 
> 13 dpo: woke from restless night, temp rise, but not sure if that's from the restless sleep. Feel really fed up, crappy, lethargic and emotional. Mild nausea and tension headache. Tested this morning but with only an hour hold - BFN. I do feel like its not my month, but I think I'm going to have a longer luteal phase this month. Reckon AF will show on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> 14 dpo: temp drop this morning, confirming what I im feeling; AF is very imminent. Will probs turn this red later today. Good luck to everyone still in the game.
> 
> 15 dpo: longest luteal phase to date. Temp drop and AF arrived this morning.
> 
> Can't turn post red from my phone, will change it when I'm next on my computer.
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...


----------



## stiletto_mom

**UPDATED** Still no news!!

DPO are approximate.
Using: Clearblue Advanced Digitial Ovulation Predictor Kit
Cycle: 5


3 days of high fertility
"peak" day on cycle day 18

Cycle Day 15 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 16 - high fertility, :sex:
Cycle Day 17 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 18 - peak fertility, :sex:, stopped OPK
1 dpo - nothing :sex:
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - nothing (wanted to bd but DH just wasn't in the mood)
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - light spotting
6 dpo - light spotting
7 dpo - light spotting
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - nothing (went skiing, wiped out, bruises and minor whiplash)
10 dpo - increased libido, :sex:, tension
11 dpo - sore breasts, increased libido, sore body (probably from the fall)
12 dpo - twinging pain on left side, trouble concentrating, dull headache (can't tell what is pre-AF symptoms, early pregs or from wiping out)
13 dpo - light cramping, shakiness, trouble concentrating, slightly faint/fatigued
14 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge which is odd (due for AF today or tomorrow), symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar (ugh, how hard did I fall. This is totally messing me up) Did a dollar store hot test. :bfn:
15 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge continued, symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar still present. AF is a day late, still no signs of usual spotting.
16 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea. Still no spotting. AF is two days late. :sex: Took another dollar store hpt test - :bfn:
17 dpo - nothing but sore breasts. No AF.
18 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea, light-headedness and weak spells. Lower back ache. Still no spotting. AF is four days late. 
19 dpo - twinging pain on left side again, lower back ache, sore breasts. Still no spotting, AF is five days late.
20 dpo - light cramping here and there. Still no spotting, AF is six days late. Took a dollar store hpt :bfn:. I'm going to stop testing now until AF shows up. Breasts are no long sore.
21 dpo - lots of gas, gas pains mistaken for cramps, cervix came down last night
22 dpo - gas, easily irritable. Took a dollar store HPT, still :bfn: :sex: Late night symptoms included cramping, nausea and fatigue.
23 dpo - gassy. cervix is up in the middle, creamy cm.
24 dpo - took FRER :bfn:

*Stopping this cycle and concluding that it is anovulatory.*


*Extra notes*

*My usual AF symptoms*
- spotting a week before AF
- mood swings/irritability a week before AF
- headache, bad cramp, bloating, sore breasts the day before AF
- increased libido maybe 2 - 3 days before AF

*Symptoms signaling pre-AF this time:*
- sore breasts
- light cramping
- increased libido

*Symptoms that are out of the ordinary:*
- fatigue/light-headedness, shaking hands
- clear mucous-y discharge
- no spotting
- no irritability/mood swings
- no headache

*Non-Pregnancy things that might be affecting these changes:*
- skiing wipe out, minor whiplash last weekend
- stress from the above event resulting in delayed ovulation/AF?
- symptoms look like low blood sugar/pressure, but my diet hasn't changed ... so it's strange


----------



## KimmyB13

Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?
5dpo- had thick creamy cm, still majorly sode nipples and now shooting pains in boobs, particularly the left, dull back ache and mild cramping, quite gassy, keep having waves of nausea more in the morning!

6dpo- had sharp pains down my left side and dull cramp all
Morning! My boobs are feeling bruised and heavy now too

7dpo- still got creamy cm just a little more watery now, woke up in the night sweating, which is unlike me and also had real vivid dreams, still got sensitive nipples and sore boobs, my arms ache when I lift them too

8dpo- CM seems a bit thicker and clumpier, but tends to become lotion like as day progresses?!? Had some very vivid dreams, woke up to go for a wee, which I never do, still sore nipples and achey boobs, got mild cramps on and off and dull back ache. Woke up snuffly.

So the latest is, I'm extremely emotional and weepy today, so much so I cried and wasn't too sure why?! My boobs are getting even more painful, really achey and just bluergh! Crumbled and did a test and got a BFN :( hoping it will change and AF will stay away!

8-10dpo- felt horrific, tired and nauseous all day! Loss of appetite and just generally under the weather! Today (10dpo) had an increase in creamy yellow cm (tmi) and felt ill so tested again...got the start of a :bfp: cannot believe it! Tested at 6pm after several trips to the toilet and still got a faint line! Will test again in the morning!

Here it is, this mornings test...my :bfp:!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## amyamyamy

Awesome!!! I've been following you girl, so happy for you!


----------



## cintia

hello ladies, here my update. last post i had done it through phone so i had my symptoms charted on my computer 

March 1st 2015​O-Had BD with my SO today but had BD for the past 4 days:sex::blush:,a lot of white creamy lotion CM. Had a major headache due to sinuses, also had stomach ache. Had some cramping, I believe I ovulated.

1 DPO (14CD)  Headache from sinuses. Creamy CM
2 DPO (15CD)-Creamy CM
3DPO (16CD)-Creamy CM, Fatigue, Gas, stomach aches, tender breasts, nipple soreness, body aches, Loss of appetite, cramps, neck aches and bloating. Depressed
4DPO (17CD)-Creamy CM, gas, tender breasts, loss of appetite, nipple soreness, neck aches, and fatigue
5DPO (18CD)-Creamy CM, + & - appetite, backaches(lower and middle), queasy, Left and right pelvic pain, stomach ache, nipple soreness, breast tenderness, fatigue, constipation, gas, bloating , neck aches, cramps, and feeling anxious.
6DPO (19CD)-Creamy CM, really bad lower back pain, felt dizzy for a minute, queasy, stomach aches, left pelvic pain, body aches, neck aches, bloating , constipation, fatigue, tender breasts, cramps, and gas.
7DPO (20CD)-watery and a little creamy clumpy white cm, really fatigued:sleep::sleep:,really bad lower back pain, gas, burping, noticed I went to restroom quite a bit , AF cramps (stronger than before and that was around 3pm-8pm), pelvic pain, constipation, breast were not as sore as before but around 10pm breast began to hurt more. Found 2 drops of blood on panties. Omg! just had to test which wasn't a good idea. :bfn:

what do you ladies think?? :shrug:
Congratulations to all the ladies that got the :bfp:​


----------



## KimmyB13

KimmyB13 said:


> Hi, I'm spotting on 3dpo and wondering why? Do you normally spot this soon after you od?
> 5dpo- had thick creamy cm, still majorly sode nipples and now shooting pains in boobs, particularly the left, dull back ache and mild cramping, quite gassy, keep having waves of nausea more in the morning!
> 
> 6dpo- had sharp pains down my left side and dull cramp all
> Morning! My boobs are feeling bruised and heavy now too
> 
> 7dpo- still got creamy cm just a little more watery now, woke up in the night sweating, which is unlike me and also had real vivid dreams, still got sensitive nipples and sore boobs, my arms ache when I lift them too
> 
> 8dpo- CM seems a bit thicker and clumpier, but tends to become lotion like as day progresses?!? Had some very vivid dreams, woke up to go for a wee, which I never do, still sore nipples and achey boobs, got mild cramps on and off and dull back ache. Woke up snuffly.
> 
> So the latest is, I'm extremely emotional and weepy today, so much so I cried and wasn't too sure why?! My boobs are getting even more painful, really achey and just bluergh! Crumbled and did a test and got a BFN :( hoping it will change and AF will stay away!
> 
> 8-10dpo- felt horrific, tired and nauseous all day! Loss of appetite and just generally under the weather! Today (10dpo) had an increase in creamy yellow cm (tmi) and felt ill so tested again...got the start of a :bfp: cannot believe it! Tested at 6pm after several trips to the toilet and still got a faint line! Will test again in the morning!
> 
> Here it is, this mornings test...my :bfp:!!



Another pic x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## amyamyamy

cintia said:


> hello ladies, here my update. last post i had done it through phone so i had my symptoms charted on my computer
> 
> March 1st 2015​O-Had BD with my SO today but had BD for the past 4 days:sex::blush:,a lot of white creamy lotion CM. Had a major headache due to sinuses, also had stomach ache. Had some cramping, I believe I ovulated.
> 
> 1 DPO (14CD)  Headache from sinuses. Creamy CM
> 2 DPO (15CD)-Creamy CM
> 3DPO (16CD)-Creamy CM, Fatigue, Gas, stomach aches, tender breasts, nipple soreness, body aches, Loss of appetite, cramps, neck aches and bloating. Depressed
> 4DPO (17CD)-Creamy CM, gas, tender breasts, loss of appetite, nipple soreness, neck aches, and fatigue
> 5DPO (18CD)-Creamy CM, + & - appetite, backaches(lower and middle), queasy, Left and right pelvic pain, stomach ache, nipple soreness, breast tenderness, fatigue, constipation, gas, bloating , neck aches, cramps, and feeling anxious.
> 6DPO (19CD)-Creamy CM, really bad lower back pain, felt dizzy for a minute, queasy, stomach aches, left pelvic pain, body aches, neck aches, bloating , constipation, fatigue, tender breasts, cramps, and gas.
> 7DPO (20CD)-watery and a little creamy clumpy white cm, really fatigued:sleep::sleep:,really bad lower back pain, gas, burping, noticed I went to restroom quite a bit , AF cramps (stronger than before and that was around 3pm-8pm), pelvic pain, constipation, breast were not as sore as before but around 10pm breast began to hurt more. Found 2 drops of blood on panties. Omg! just had to test which wasn't a good idea. :bfn:
> 
> what do you ladies think?? :shrug:
> Congratulations to all the ladies that got the :bfp:​

cyntia maybe implant bleed?? from what I've read it may take a few days for you to get your BFP... that doesn't stop us all from testing too early anyway... such addicts LOL


----------



## 808malia

Congrats KimmyB13!!!:happydance: Happy & healthy 9months to you!!!:baby: We could be bump buddies!:haha:


----------



## KimmyB13

808malia said:


> Congrats KimmyB13!!!:happydance: Happy & healthy 9months to you!!!:baby: We could be bump buddies!:haha:

Thanks :) yeah, we could, just seen the date on your signature of uoyr :bfp: Do you still feel like it's not real! I'm paranoid, everytime I go to the toilet im worried I'll see signs of AF!

It's going to be a long wait until a scan! Xx


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFP's. H&H 9 months to you xx
> 
> So 6th month of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Got my crosshairs today so hoping I ovulated.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: spot breakout particularly on cheek area and customary post ov sore nips.
> 
> 3 dpo: creamy but watery cm today, quite a lot and very slight pink tinge to it.
> 
> 4 dpo: creamy cm, hungrier than usual today. Tender nips. Slightly achey in lower abdomen.
> 
> 5 dpo: creamy cm, occassional slight aches in lower abdomen again. Spot eruption.
> 
> 6 dpo: creamy cm, bit stretchier than before, mild cramps again. Bowels bit loose, feeling quite tired today. Sore nips. Checked my cp which I never normally do, it was high hard and closed, but as I've never checked it before I'm not sure if that's normal for this time in cycle.
> 
> Dpo 7: creamy cm but not as much today. Tender nips, big appetite and crampy lower abdomen again.
> 
> Dpo 8: cm sticky today, and quite sparse. Boobs sore at sides, left side is worse. Still got the dull cramps in lower abdomen. Mild headache and lethargic. Feel a bit cranky today, hoping it's not pmt.
> 
> 9 dpo: small amount of sticky cm. Feeling a bit bloated and still cranky &#128544;. Nips not really sore anymore. Breasts only a tiny bit tender. Feeling like I'm out already....
> 
> 10 dpo: cm kind of like clearish thick and stringy, not much of it. Feel quite bloated today, have left sided lower backache, probs unrelated. Boobs feel kind of bruised. Strange feeling in tummy, can't decide if it's hunger pangs or slight nausea?? Bit constipated today.
> 
> Checked cp this evening and was met with small amount of fresh red blood. Pretty sure AF will be here in a few days &#128542;
> 
> 11 dpo: tested this morning with Internet cheapie BFN :(. Cm is sparse and sticky. Chronic lower left sided backache (not sure if it's related). Mild cramps, heavy and mildly tender breasts, slight nauseous feeling. Had some strange sharp pains in my lady bits earlier, about six sharp pains over about 20-30 seconds??? Generally feeling Bleurghh.
> 
> 12 dpo: cm same as previous days, mild cramps, very mild nausea, wasn't sure if it was hunger??
> Boobs very mildly tender on sides.
> 
> 13 dpo: woke from restless night, temp rise, but not sure if that's from the restless sleep. Feel really fed up, crappy, lethargic and emotional. Mild nausea and tension headache. Tested this morning but with only an hour hold - BFN. I do feel like its not my month, but I think I'm going to have a longer luteal phase this month. Reckon AF will show on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> 14 dpo: temp drop this morning, confirming what I im feeling; AF is very imminent. Will probs turn this red later today. Good luck to everyone still in the game.

15 dpo: longest luteal phase to date. Temp drop and AF arrived this morning. 

Can't turn post red from my phone, will change it when I'm next on my computer.

Updated


----------



## mama_v

Great post! 

1 dpo, still have clear egg white type cm

2 dpo, cramping like anything, watery cm

3 dpo, cm has turned snotty? and whitish, doesn't smell, phew.. still cramping

4 dpo, still got whitish yellow cm, slightly concerned, happens each time I go toilet, barely cramping today.

5 dpo, lotion type cm, fair amount, in the toilet, back ache and cramps, hungry.

6 dpo, just whitish cm on tissue, cramping, backache, hungry. 

7 dpo, tested today, :bfn: (no surprise) cm increased, cramping, hungry. 

8 dpo, cm has turned egg white clear and stringy again, progressed throughout the day, slightly unclear at the end of the day, feeling wet most of the time (charming..) worst day of cramping, backache, need to pee more but also been drinking more water. Feeling sick

9 dpo, no symptoms, barely any cm

10 dpo, tired, lower backache. Doesn't help that my youngest woke at 4.30am, starting to feel very convinced that Im not pregnant, tested :bfn:

11 dpo, sometimes I think my breast hurt, but then it stops, must be in my head.. Still have lower backache, besides that no symptoms at all.. Tested and got :bfn: for as far as I could see at 6am, relooked before binning a few hours after and it turned faint :bfp: 
Retested a few hours later and got a :bfn:

12 dpo, nothing happened, no symptoms that stand out. 

13 dpo, tired, another early morning with the youngest, lower backache. 

14 dpo, period is due, cramping like mad, keep thinking its arriving but turns out to be sticky cm each time. Lower back ache, pelvic pains. So hungry. 

15 dpo, one day late, no period, no cramping, lower backache (thinking about investing in a new mattress) tested :bfn: so frustrated, ate most of my mothers day chocolates..


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

I'm keeping a running log of my symptoms elsewhere, but I saw this and thought it would be nice to collect them in one place! 

*1DPO*: Nothing except early morning cramps (O)
*2DPO*: CM started turning Creamy
*3DPO*: Light Cramps, Creamy CM (Abundant), Heartburn
*4DPO*: Vivid Dreams (Labor Room), Heartburn, Sore BB's (Bruised Feeling), Light cramps (On and off, never for long)
*5DPO*: Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
*6DPO*: Creamy CM (Abundant), Headache (Still), Heartburn, Sore BB's, Random Crying Spell, Nausea (Ending in vomiting)
*7DPO*: Huge temp spike(BBT), Nausea, Sore BB's, Creamy CM, Heartburn
*8DPO*: Temp still elevated, Nausea, Tired, Moody, Creamy CM (Abundant Still), BB's Sore (Still bruised feeling), No Cramping, Nausea (with Vomiting), Heartburn
*9DPO*: Areola's Darkening?, Increase in blue veins on BB?, Pelvis (Hips) Achy, Creamy CM (Abundant), No cramping, Heartburn, Periodic Nausea


----------



## 808malia

KimmyB13 said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Congrats KimmyB13!!!:happydance: Happy & healthy 9months to you!!!:baby: We could be bump buddies!:haha:
> 
> Thanks :) yeah, we could, just seen the date on your signature of uoyr :bfp: Do you still feel like it's not real! I'm paranoid, everytime I go to the toilet im worried I'll see signs of AF!
> 
> It's going to be a long wait until a scan! XxClick to expand...

I feel the same way! I keep checking just to make sure, lol! I have taken about 10-15 tests already just to make sure the line keeps getting darker...


----------



## MissMcCoy

MissMcCoy said:


> Oh neat! JOINING!
> 
> MY ticker says 2 days past ovulation. BUT I think I ovulated a day later than what it was expecting!
> 
> CD17-1DPO: (02-26-2015)
> Watery CM
> Emotional
> Drop in appetite
> Drop in temp
> RUNNY nose this am! Like a faucet!
> 
> CD18-2DPO:
> Lots of watery CM
> At one point it was creamy
> ALSO there was like chunks. Similar to mucus plug.
> Headache
> Raised temp
> 
> CD19-3DPO:
> Woke up to lots of creamy CM
> Temp raised again
> Increased appetite for breakfast! SO HUNGRY!
> Sore throat
> Hungry all day
> Creamy/Sticky Cm kept up all day as well
> About to have a nap... But I like to do that now and then... Don't know if its a sign or just me needing a nap! Haha
> Usually I nap for 30 minutes... I napped for three hours.
> Loose stool since O
> Peeing lots today
> 
> 
> CD-20 4DPO
> Felt heaviness/ bit of pressure around the uterus
> Felt twinges... Kinda all over including the cervix.
> Diarrhea like insane at one point in the day.
> Slight rise in temp
> 
> CD-21 5DPO
> Diarrhea again... Slight constipation 5 hrs later! ?
> Creamy/Sticky CM
> Slight raise in temp
> Craving a mcdonalds cheese burger with extra pickles! HAHA That can be NON pregnancy related too!
> Craving water and COLD GREEN GRAPES!
> 
> CD-22 6DPO
> Dramatic drop in BBT. Drop of 1.4 (Praying its that implantation drop ive been hearing about)
> Loads of creamy lotion like CM
> Would totally eat a cherry cheese cake right now! With lots of juicy cherries!
> Slightly sore boobs
> 
> I feel like right now I have 0 symptoms. I just feel empty.
> I wish I had cramping and spotting and stuff. UGH
> 
> Nausea at the smell of the clean steamy dishwasher. Dry heaved.
> Nausea/indigestion at bedtime.
> Lots of milky cm
> 
> 
> 
> CD-23 7DPO
> Cramping- Cant quite tell where its coming from... Bowels or baby?... I think that morning cramping felt like af cramping... Its done now.
> Watery cm this am... Turning creamy
> No other symptoms to report as of 8:30am Still feeling "Empty"
> OH I had a second day of dip. Dip of 0.1
> More cramping before lunch. Taking this as a good sign. Feels very AF like. Hoping somethings burying deep! :happydance: :cloud9:
> Id so rather have these little "What ifs than nothing at all!"
> Loose BMs frequent today
> (Negative HPT)
> 
> CD-24 8DPO
> (Negative HPT)
> Nothing to really report. Cervix is softer than previous days.
> Water like CM Not as much as previous days.
> Excited to test again tomorrow morning! :)
> Bloating... UGH GROSS
> Horrid gas, cramps, diarrhea again
> 
> CD-25 9DPO
> Not much
> 
> CD-26 10DPO
> Not much Negative test
> 
> CD-27 11DPO
> more bb pain/sharp twinges. Kinda letdown feeling aswell.
> Negative test
> 
> CD-28 12DPO: Last day of cycle
> Not much.. same old...
> Still lose stools.
> AF like cramps tonight... This could be it for this month... :cry:

Just updating.


----------



## Niksmommy

I O'd approx 3/7-3/8 so I am using 3/8 as my official O date. DTD everyday since AF to be safe.

3/8- 1DPO nothing.

3/9-2DPO nothing. I was extremely tired but I think it was from my trip back home and over doing it. Also had a headache but probably from the tiring trip as well

3/10-3DPO crazy dream last night. Slept from 10-7am. Still tired from my trip, I'm sure. I feel bloated, especially around my ankles. Creamy CM, Thirsty.

3/11- 4DPO had a hard time falling asleep last night and I have been extremely moody but otherwise nothing. Nipples are still slightly sensitive still, sides of boobs are itchy. Creamy CM. Bit of acid reflux before eating lunch. Tired.

3/12-5DPO nipples and breasts back to normal. Maybe it was progesterone?! Still creamy cm. Made me feel wet when I woke up this am. Stuffy nose. Peeing a lot. Don't really have an appetite. Tired.

3/13-6DPO Still having some cm but not as much. Tired even though I got about 9 hrs last night. Started a fight with my bf today for no apparent reason, I even cried :/ hormones are the worst I swear. ugh. Woke up around 1 am to pee. Hadn't drank much water before bed so idk

3/14-7DPO still lots of creamy/watery cm. Almost cried again at lunch. Ankles were swollen after a trip to the beach. Thirsty. Got up to pee in the middle of the night. Nipples slightly sensitive and boobs are so much sore as they are full feeling. Lots of gas. Increased sex drive. DTD 3 times lol

3/15-8dpo constipated, stuffy nose, slept for 10 hours last night. Got up to pee. Boobs feel full. Boobs started to get veiny and tender. 

3/16-9dpo vivid dream. stuffy nose, blood when I blew it. Woke up twice to pee. Boobs still tender this am but feel less than yesterday? Overall feeling really good. Starting to think I am out this month. Only thing that's really odd is that normally by this time I feel bloated until af starts. Light pink spotting today after work. Having some slight cramps too.

3/17-10dpo - last nights cramps were so bad. kept thinking af was coming but she didn't. Woke up to pee around 2:30am and the cramps were gone. Took a FRER test with SMU and got a faint positive!


----------



## KimmyB13

Malia- I did another test this morning! Probably another tomorrow and i have bought a digi to do Friday/sat I think z


----------



## coquis224

Ok symptom spotting begins

o -2/24

1dpo-5dpo nada just moody
6dpo peeing a lot feeling lazy
7dpo same
8dpo insanely hungry
9 dpo not much
10 dpo naseua light pink watery cm after morning sex -sorry tmi CRAMPS
11dpo light red spotting after morning sex dried up by 12 pm... temp dip too. maybe start of af not sure but whatever blood was there is gong. Also CRAMPS from HELL!!!!

let's see what happens


----------



## taffy15

Hey Ladies, I'm new here. I've been ttc since Dec.2014. I ovulated 3/4-3/5. We BD every other day, since 2/28 and then one more time on the morning of 3/6 just to be sure. 

1dpo-cramping/twinges
2dpo-cramping/twinges/nipples sore
3dpo-Nipples sore
4dpo-Nipples sore, creamy white discharge, cramping, lower backaches
5dpo-Left nipple sore, creamy white discharge, cramping, lower backache.

That's pretty much it so far. I feel like I may not be pregnant this month again. AF is due next Wednesday (3/18). It's been so long since my first pregnancy, but I do remember that I didn't have any symptoms and found out I was pregnant when I was already 8wks.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I ovulated on March 3rd - Symptom Spotting like crazy!

I am currently 7DPO (off/on symptoms for the past few days include):

VERY irritable / Moody / Short-tempered
Gassy/Flatulence
Hungry/Craving snacks between meals
Occasional nausea / Indigestion
Heightened sense of smell <----- to an extreme!
Brief stabbing pain on lower left side (6DPO)
Crampy/bloated feeling (6DPO)

Yaayy!! Writing it all down definitely looks promising!! I only had one chance this cycle, though (3 days before O) -- but i'm staying hopeful!!

Will be back to update!! Tons of :dust: to all!!


----------



## EElse

Hi everyone.

I've seen this post a few times but never commented.

Think this month I will...

0-3 dpo - some cramps but nothing else really. Creamy CM
4 dpo - gassy, skin breakout
5 dpo - extremely gassy, nauseous, heartburn and achy uterus. Creamy CM
6 dpo - increased appetite, temp rise, high energy, CM was sticky when I woke up, now it's wet

7 dpo - cramps in the abdominal area, tired (could be because I didn't sleep well), very slight nausea after eating an afternoon snack and what I call mini-throwup (where bile rises in your throat but then goes down - or is swallowed).

8 dpo - vomited this morning (because of coughing), constipation and slight nausea.

9 dpo - slight nausea, constipation, back ache (we were at a wedding and I had some alcohol, hope it doesn't do any damage)

10 dpo - slight nausea, slight dizziness, nipples are sensitive and erect.

11 dpo - vomiting, nausea, boobs/nipples are sensitive to touch, tired - negative hpt

12 dpo - stomach flutters, tired

13 dpo - nausea, full breasts, headache, backache, tired - negative hpt

14 dpo - nausea, full breasts, dizziness, tired

15 dpo - started spotting, pretty sure I'm out!

Good luck and :dust: to all!

Thought to add what is different this cycle to my previous 2 cycles:
For the previous 2 cycles I had blood in my CM a week before AF was due (thought it might have been IB but turned out to be nothing) which I don't have now and my temps are overall higher this time after O.

Updated**


----------



## Anney24

16 dpo BFP!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ovulated on feb. 22 2015

1-5dpo- light cramps

6dpo-ewcm but not ovulating

7dpo light cramps, cm ewcm but not ovulating

8dpo, medium cramps on left side, medium nausea, light tender breasts, hot flashes, constipation

9dpo-medium nausea, medium cramps, medium tender breasts, light sleepiness, loose stool, cm sticky and clear, tested with cheapie not with fmu bfn

10dpo- both my sides pinching and hard cramps like af cramps, pinch above belly button, tender breast medium, bloated, light nausea when i ate but still hungry, cm watery wet, felt like peeing myself. Tested frer bfn not with fmu though

11dpo - woke up at 5am i was nauseated...took a frer with fmu it was a stayed nauseated til about 1100am, but i did eat though, no cramping after that horrible day of cramping yesterday, thank God. tingling boobies, Cm is like elmers glue, CP is high


12 dpo- OK....so i am not testing again until af is due which is 2 MORE DAYS..... mg: mg: well me and my hubby stayed up until about 1 am talking (pillow talk) and we bd *TMI* when we were done he had ALOT of white creamy cm on him from me. Anyways I was up and down all night just restless, I peed at 2 am and 5 am. But when i woke up for the start of my new day at 700am i have no symptoms but acne (which i get before AF ), but i am hungry to the point of tummy growling so i go to get lunch at 1200pm and on the way there i get a wave of nausea and then while i am eating more nausea and a headache, i am tired too but that is more than likely due to the pillow talk. My CM is back to Creamy Stretchy white and my CP is very High up. hope this is helping some of yall. will update


13 DPO- crampy, nauseated.. more of the same

14 DPO- AF is due.no sign of her, BFN on test. Same symptoms as before

15 DPO BFN .super dizzy had to leave work from that and nausea AND ACNE. 

16DPO Still no AF and still a BFN, not testing for a long time, I am confused I have had a regular AF for years. And I feel crampy and ACNE that is all the symptoms now

17DPO  3/11/2015  still no AF, crampy and lots of ACNE I dont know whats going on.


----------



## amyamyamy

amyamyamy said:


> I'll join the fun! This is my very first cycle TTC ...
> 
> 1 / 2 dpo - nothing of note
> 3 dpo - very emotional, teary
> 4 dpo - noticed my nipples were very sensitive, but not my breasts, which is odd
> 5 dpo - horrible stomach cramp woke me up in the middle of the night, probably gas? This was the night I had some very vivid dreams and I still remember them!
> 6 dpo - very emotional again, got super angry all day at everyone for no reason. Nipple soreness actually getting worse, had to swat DH hand away they are SO sensitive.
> 7 dpo - woke up at 2:30 am and have been unable to get back to sleep. BFN on a clear blue EPT I had leftover from college (giggles) will go buy some more today.
> 8 dpo - had some spotting? looked brownish red after I wiped and then stopped. Felt pressure and pulling down there... and my nipple pain is not going away, they feel so bruised and sore. Difficulty sleeping again, though it didn't stop me from dreaming about a BFP on FRER. Woke up to test and nothing.
> 9 dpo - still BFN on FRER. IC's haven't come in yet. Have some lower back pain, usually that doesn't show up until day 1 AF so idk. Nipple pain stopped. Evening having hot flashes?!?! So uncomfortable this evening. Cramps. Migraine with aura. Dizziness.
> 10 dpo - traveled overnight. Migraine led to nausea, which has come and gone over the past 24 hours. Initially I thought it was due to the migraine last night but now? Maybe because I've had 4 hours of sleep over two days? I'm also extremely weepy today, like I just want to cry for no reason. I feel like I may be out. Still BFN on FRER. Creamy yellowish CM, I think I may have had this prior to birth control pills.
> 11 dpo - BFN on FRER, very tired today, maybe due to emotions from getting so many BFNs and being away from home. No sore boobies, nothing save cravings for sweets, which makes me feel like AF is coming. More creamy yellowish CM today.
> 12 dpo - BFN on FRER, still tired, a little dizzy, super hungry. WITCH STAY AWAY!

Update


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.loads of white creamy cm ebough to have to wear a liner Tingle Iin nipples and nipples darker in colour.
> Cd35 ewcm is it possible I could be only just ovulating now ? Light cramping.
> Cd36 lots of clear gooey cm not quite ewcm and mild cramps soooooo tired
> Cd37 clear gooey cm not quite ewcm some stronger cramps today but still not overly painful sore nipples.
> Cd38 lots of clear gooey cm sore sensitive nipples very tired Mild cramps
> Cd39 lotiony white cm sore sensitive nipples when taking bra off and still very tired and achy.
> Cd40 white lotiony cm sore nipples when taking bra off sooooo hungry and not feeling like im getting enough sleep no matter how long I sleep for dull ache in uterus.
> Cd41 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
> Cd42 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
> Cd43 creamy cm very small amount pretty much dry maybe af tomorrow.
> Cd44 creamy cm good amount still no af feeling tired tingerly nipples.feeling like I have pulled a muscle in uterus.

Update**


----------



## ashpeababy

I've had 2 cycles since stopping breastfeeding my now 15 month old, so this is cycle #3 for me. I have longish cycles but nothings been quite established since my cycles started up again, I think around 35 days.

CD 20 - stretchy ewcm and some mild cramping, thought this was ovulation
CD 22 - still stretchy ewcm and very stabbing pain lower rt abd for several hours, had to take advil I was so uncomfortable and it went away. I'm going off this as my actual ovulation date. 

4dpo - pain in lower abd in the evening, kind of twingy, crampy, not bad

5dpo - feeling irritated easily today, some anxiety for no apparent reason, chills, some mild nausea, can feel what I believe is my uterus, just feels heavy, creamy lotion like cm that has been increasing since ovulation, and binging on chocolate which I never do during the day (usually save that for evenings after kids are in bed haha)

6dpo - still heavy feeling in uterus and lots of creamy cm

7dpo - lower backache, lots of new acne popping up all over my face and chest area, still having chills off and on, some mild dizziness and mild nausea, stomach just feels unsettled. Neg frer and lots of creamy cm still

8dpo - backache, breasts started tingling today - not sore to the touch but uncomfortable and tingly deep in and around the nipples, still having chills and mild dizziness and nausea. Neg dollar store brand test and still lots of creamy white cm

9dpo - lower backache still, breast tingling sensation (I have never had sore/tingling breasts before with any previous pregnancy nor as a symptom of pms), moderate cramps, feeling a bit more tired than usual, bm seem to be harder than usual, still lots of acne. Maybe cramping was implantation?? Still have creamy cm but seems to be quite a bit less than previous days. Neg dollar store test.

10dpo - increase again in creamy white cm. Increase in urination - peeing literally every 15-20 min throughout the entire day! Feeling very confident that this is my month. Breasts still tingling but not as much as previous days. Slight pulling/cramping feeling in lower abd especially on the rt side. Just 'feel' pregnant. Possibly implanted today? Did not take a test today.

11dpo - woke up feeling wet, undies were wet, wiped before first urine and there was light pink tinged waterish mucus. I believe this is my implantation bleed. Had no more blood since that first wipe. Breasts are still tingling but not much at all. Slight cramping in lower abd all day. Fatigue has hit me today. SO so tired! Still increase in urination. Not interested in food, stomach is unsettled and nothing seems appetizing. Settled on cereal and toast so far. Neg dollar store AND frer this morning, which would make sense if I just implanted. Will try wait till Friday to test again, may cave and test tomorrow. I hope this is it!! Im so ready for this 2WW to be OVER! AF would be due in 2 days unless I did infact ovulate 2 days late which would make AF due in 4 days.

12dpo - Must actually be 14dpo and did in fact ovulate on CD 20. AF showed up this morning to my great disappointment. Don't understand how I read all the symptoms wrong.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.

Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:

1dpo-mild dizziness
2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning


----------



## Niksmommy

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning

We ovulated right around the same time! I am having a lot of the same symptoms as you. I woke up this morning feeling fabulous lol


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ovulated on feb. 22 2015

1-5dpo- light cramps

6dpo-ewcm but not ovulating

7dpo light cramps, cm ewcm but not ovulating

8dpo, medium cramps on left side, medium nausea, light tender breasts, hot flashes, constipation

9dpo-medium nausea, medium cramps, medium tender breasts, light sleepiness, loose stool, cm sticky and clear, tested with cheapie not with fmu bfn

10dpo- both my sides pinching and hard cramps like af cramps, pinch above belly button, tender breast medium, bloated, light nausea when i ate but still hungry, cm watery wet, felt like peeing myself. Tested frer bfn not with fmu though

11dpo - woke up at 5am i was nauseated...took a frer with fmu it was a stayed nauseated til about 1100am, but i did eat though, no cramping after that horrible day of cramping yesterday, thank God. tingling boobies, Cm is like elmers glue, CP is high


12 dpo- OK....so i am not testing again until af is due which is 2 MORE DAYS..... mg: mg: well me and my hubby stayed up until about 1 am talking (pillow talk) and we bd *TMI* when we were done he had ALOT of white creamy cm on him from me. Anyways I was up and down all night just restless, I peed at 2 am and 5 am. But when i woke up for the start of my new day at 700am i have no symptoms but acne (which i get before AF ), but i am hungry to the point of tummy growling so i go to get lunch at 1200pm and on the way there i get a wave of nausea and then while i am eating more nausea and a headache, i am tired too but that is more than likely due to the pillow talk. My CM is back to Creamy Stretchy white and my CP is very High up. hope this is helping some of yall. will update


13 DPO- crampy, nauseated.. more of the same

14 DPO- AF is due.no sign of her, BFN on test. Same symptoms as before

15 DPO BFN .super dizzy had to leave work from that and nausea AND ACNE. 

16DPO Still no AF and still a BFN, not testing for a long time, I am confused I have had a regular AF for years. And I feel crampy and ACNE that is all the symptoms now

17DPO  3/11/2015  still no AF, crampy and lots of ACNE I dont know whats going on.

18DPO- 3/12/2015 - still no AF, bd last night and this morning to see if we could trigger af, and nothing, i have had waves of nausea this afternoon, i think i have indigestion my chest keeps feeling like i need to burp, crampy in different areas at different times, and boobies still hurt...and acne acne acne and itchy down below. (i think i might have a yeast infection)


----------



## 5starsplus1

yayyy I have a tww buddy :thumbup:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Niksmommy said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> We ovulated right around the same time! I am having a lot of the same symptoms as you. I woke up this morning feeling fabulous lolClick to expand...

yayyyy I have a tww buddy :thumbup:


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.loads of white creamy cm ebough to have to wear a liner Tingle Iin nipples and nipples darker in colour.
> Cd35 ewcm is it possible I could be only just ovulating now ? Light cramping.
> Cd36 lots of clear gooey cm not quite ewcm and mild cramps soooooo tired
> Cd37 clear gooey cm not quite ewcm some stronger cramps today but still not overly painful sore nipples.
> Cd38 lots of clear gooey cm sore sensitive nipples very tired Mild cramps
> Cd39 lotiony white cm sore sensitive nipples when taking bra off and still very tired and achy.
> Cd40 white lotiony cm sore nipples when taking bra off sooooo hungry and not feeling like im getting enough sleep no matter how long I sleep for dull ache in uterus.
> Cd41 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
> Cd42 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
> Cd43 creamy cm very small amount pretty much dry maybe af tomorrow.
> Cd44 creamy cm good amount still no af feeling tired tingerly nipples. Pulled muscle feeling in uterus.
> Cd45 feeling like a pulled muscle in uterus all day maybe I did :/ creamy cm irritable tired and quite a bit of acne.

Update**


----------



## RubyRainbows

RubyRainbows said:


> I ovulated on March 3rd - Symptom Spotting like crazy!
> 
> I am currently 7DPO (off/on symptoms for the past few days include):
> 
> VERY irritable / Moody / Short-tempered
> Gassy/Flatulence
> Hungry/Craving snacks between meals
> Occasional nausea / Indigestion
> Heightened sense of smell <----- to an extreme!
> Brief stabbing pain on lower left side (6DPO)
> Crampy/bloated feeling (6DPO)
> 
> Yaayy!! Writing it all down definitely looks promising!! I only had one chance this cycle, though (3 days before O) -- but i'm staying hopeful!!
> 
> Will be back to update!! Tons of :dust: to all!!

Not sure if i'm "updating" correctly... but:


Today I am hungry and craving sweets like crazy!
Also, my feet have been swollen yesterday and today, and my ankles hurt (9 & 10 DPO)
I'm still feeling irritable and sad at times


CD28 - The :witch: got me! :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning

6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ovulated on feb. 22 2015

1-5dpo- light cramps

6dpo-ewcm but not ovulating

7dpo light cramps, cm ewcm but not ovulating

8dpo, medium cramps on left side, medium nausea, light tender breasts, hot flashes, constipation

9dpo-medium nausea, medium cramps, medium tender breasts, light sleepiness, loose stool, cm sticky and clear, tested with cheapie not with fmu bfn

10dpo- both my sides pinching and hard cramps like af cramps, pinch above belly button, tender breast medium, bloated, light nausea when i ate but still hungry, cm watery wet, felt like peeing myself. Tested frer bfn not with fmu though

11dpo - woke up at 5am i was nauseated...took a frer with fmu it was a stayed nauseated til about 1100am, but i did eat though, no cramping after that horrible day of cramping yesterday, thank God. tingling boobies, Cm is like elmers glue, CP is high


12 dpo- OK....so i am not testing again until af is due which is 2 MORE DAYS..... mg: mg: well me and my hubby stayed up until about 1 am talking (pillow talk) and we bd *TMI* when we were done he had ALOT of white creamy cm on him from me. Anyways I was up and down all night just restless, I peed at 2 am and 5 am. But when i woke up for the start of my new day at 700am i have no symptoms but acne (which i get before AF ), but i am hungry to the point of tummy growling so i go to get lunch at 1200pm and on the way there i get a wave of nausea and then while i am eating more nausea and a headache, i am tired too but that is more than likely due to the pillow talk. My CM is back to Creamy Stretchy white and my CP is very High up. hope this is helping some of yall. will update


13 DPO- crampy, nauseated.. more of the same

14 DPO- AF is due.no sign of her, BFN on test. Same symptoms as before

15 DPO BFN .super dizzy had to leave work from that and nausea AND ACNE. 

16DPO Still no AF and still a BFN, not testing for a long time, I am confused I have had a regular AF for years. And I feel crampy and ACNE that is all the symptoms now

17DPO  3/11/2015  still no AF, crampy and lots of ACNE I dont know whats going on.

18DPO- 3/12/2015 - still no AF, bd last night and this morning to see if we could trigger af, and nothing, i have had waves of nausea this afternoon, i think i have indigestion my chest keeps feeling like i need to burp, crampy in different areas at different times, and boobies still hurt...and acne acne acne and itchy down below. (i think i might have a yeast infection)

19dpo - 3/13/2015 - still no af, weird sleep last night, slight nausea, very loose stool, elmers glue cm continues, and cp is high, still kinda itchy and a lil dizzy acne seems like it might be starting to go away. keep feeling lil cramps from time to time, mostly when i go to wash and i sit there and soak in the tub, but really thats about it, i will be testing tomorrow at 20 DPO i think that is long enough if it comes back BFN then i am going to doctor next week.


----------



## alwaysannie

Haven't done this in a while...so why not...

CD 16 - EWCM, BD
CD 17 - EWCM
CD 18 - EWCM
CD 19 - Very sharp pain in left ovary, hurts to walk
CD 20 - BD
CD 21 - fluttering in uterus area
CD 22 - fluttering
CD 23 - headache and stomach ache
CD 24 - fluttering
CD 25 - 
CD 26 - craving all sorts of junk food
CD 27 - eating everything in site
CD 28- still eating everything in site
CD 29 - tummy ache (duh)
CD 30 - light cramping, almost a pulling feeling in the left ovary
CD 31 - same feeling as the day before
CD 32 - same feeling as the day before, except also very light-headed, mild migraine-type headache with nausea and almost started bawling my eyes out in a meeting this morning 

almost 3 years of TTC # 1 so I'm not hopeful, but I never lose hope :)


----------



## MinaMae

New to this! 

1DPO - Tired, congestion (maybe due to Texas allergies)
2DPO - Tired, congestion, some breast tingles/pain
3DPO - Tired, congestion, nausea, breast tingles/pain, breasts feeling full/heavy
4DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full/heavy feeling
5DPO - Tired, took an extra nap, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, noticing white raised bumps on areolas, nausea
6DPO - Tired, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, white raised bumps on areolas seem more prominent, nausea, cranky
7DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles and pain more prominent, white raised bumps still there, areola coloration looks more brown than normal, irritable


----------



## bxsr

Hi everyone,
I'm in the last few days of the tww, so figured I would indulge and post my "symptoms" (here's hoping that they're real and I am not imagining anything...)

CD14: O'ed early this cycle. Managed to catch it by taking an OPK by chance the night before.
1 DPO-4 DPO: nothing of note
5-7 DPO: substantial increase in cm (ewcm)
8 DPO: slight cramping. Hot flashes/lightheadedness at work (thought I was going to pass out...)
9 DPO: Maybe light spotting? Hard to tell. Constipation. Watery CM. Temperature dipped
10 DPO: Unmistakeable spotting on two occasions (looked like the beginning of AF, but nothing in underwear). Brief shooting pains, dull aches, tender breasts. BFN

AF is due between 14 and 15 DPO. Trying not to overanalyze, but cautiously hopeful. I never spot between periods and my period always comes on the same day, so if it comes early, it will be a cruel joke. Crossing my fingers! 
Good luck to everyone on their BFP's!


----------



## alwaysannie

Forgot to add that since about 5 or 6 days ago I have been EXHAUSTED! Good luck all!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Dragon_Chaser said:


> I'm keeping a running log of my symptoms elsewhere, but I saw this and thought it would be nice to collect them in one place!
> 
> *1DPO*: Nothing except early morning cramps (O)
> *2DPO*: CM started turning Creamy
> *3DPO*: Light Cramps, Creamy CM (Abundant), Heartburn
> *4DPO*: Vivid Dreams (Labor Room), Heartburn, Sore BB's (Bruised Feeling), Light cramps (On and off, never for long)
> *5DPO*: Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> *6DPO*: Creamy CM (Abundant), Headache (Still), Heartburn, Sore BB's, Random Crying Spell, Nausea (Ending in vomiting)
> *7DPO*: Huge temp spike(BBT), Nausea, Sore BB's, Creamy CM, Heartburn
> *8DPO*: Temp still elevated, Nausea, Tired, Moody, Creamy CM (Abundant Still), BB's Sore (Still bruised feeling), No Cramping, Nausea (with Vomiting), Heartburn
> *9DPO*: Areola's Darkening?, Increase in blue veins on BB?, Pelvis (Hips) Achy, Creamy CM (Abundant), No cramping, Heartburn, Periodic Nausea

*10(9 according to FF app)*DPO: Fatigue, No Cramping, Nausea, Heartburn, Creamy CM, Nips Leaking?
*11(10)DPO:* Headache, Dizziness, Leaky Nips?, Fatigue, Heartburn, Light Cramping, Moody, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
*12(11)DPO:* Nausea on waking, Vivid Dreams, Dizziness, Cramping, Temp Spike, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
*13(12)DPO:* Pounding Head, Extreme Fatigue, Leaking Nips?, Moody, Nausea, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
*14(13)DPO:* Throbbing Head, Heart Burn, Nausea, Lack of Appetite, Hot flushes, Nips Leaking? Creamy CM, Bloating, Cravings?, Skin Breakout
*15(14)DPO:* Nausea, Skin Break Out, Leaking Nips?, Dizziness, Food aversion, Lots of Creamy CM

On CD27 aka 15(14)DPO I was strong armed into my first test. I got an immidiate Positive, though the control line didn't fully show up (Probably due to not peeing on it enough. I will be testing again 16(15) DPO but for the moment this text is going Green since there has been a positive. :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

Ok so a bit of fun and a place to record symptoms.  
Cd13 and cd16 - dtd
Cd17 -positive opk
Cd18/o (13/3) - o pains this morning. This evening my two year old randomly stoped and said 'bbaby back in tummy mummy'. 

1dpo - slight ache in tummy. Nothing else.
2dpo - tired. Slept when dd had her nap. Creamy cm.
3dpo - tired. Very irritable. Leaking boobs (I still bf dd but they don't leak any more).
4dpo - tired. Leaky boobies. Not much cm though.
5dpo - today I woke up with aches in my tummy. Something is going on in there. Very tired. No much cm.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Dragon_Chaser said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> I'm keeping a running log of my symptoms elsewhere, but I saw this and thought it would be nice to collect them in one place!
> 
> *1DPO*: Nothing except early morning cramps (O)
> *2DPO*: CM started turning Creamy
> *3DPO*: Light Cramps, Creamy CM (Abundant), Heartburn
> *4DPO*: Vivid Dreams (Labor Room), Heartburn, Sore BB's (Bruised Feeling), Light cramps (On and off, never for long)
> *5DPO*: Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> *6DPO*: Creamy CM (Abundant), Headache (Still), Heartburn, Sore BB's, Random Crying Spell, Nausea (Ending in vomiting)
> *7DPO*: Huge temp spike(BBT), Nausea, Sore BB's, Creamy CM, Heartburn
> *8DPO*: Temp still elevated, Nausea, Tired, Moody, Creamy CM (Abundant Still), BB's Sore (Still bruised feeling), No Cramping, Nausea (with Vomiting), Heartburn
> *9DPO*: Areola's Darkening?, Increase in blue veins on BB?, Pelvis (Hips) Achy, Creamy CM (Abundant), No cramping, Heartburn, Periodic Nausea
> 
> *10(9 according to FF app)*DPO: Fatigue, No Cramping, Nausea, Heartburn, Creamy CM, Nips Leaking?
> *11(10)DPO:* Headache, Dizziness, Leaky Nips?, Fatigue, Heartburn, Light Cramping, Moody, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *12(11)DPO:* Nausea on waking, Vivid Dreams, Dizziness, Cramping, Temp Spike, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *13(12)DPO:* Pounding Head, Extreme Fatigue, Leaking Nips?, Moody, Nausea, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *14(13)DPO:* Throbbing Head, Heart Burn, Nausea, Lack of Appetite, Hot flushes, Nips Leaking? Creamy CM, Bloating, Cravings?, Skin Breakout
> *15(14)DPO:* Nausea, Skin Break Out, Leaking Nips?, Dizziness, Food aversion, Lots of Creamy CM
> 
> On CD27 aka 15(14)DPO I was strong armed into my first test. I got an immidiate Positive, though the control line didn't fully show up (Probably due to not peeing on it enough. I will be testing again 16(15) DPO but for the moment this text is going Green since there has been a positive. :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations on ur BFP &#128118;:baby:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

TY 5Starplus1


----------



## stiletto_mom

***UPDATED** AF showed up on my trip. Cycle day 43. Meaning I ovulated over a week late (after the OPK indicator said I hit my peak). Instead, I ovulated around CD 29.*

DPO are approximate.
Using: Clearblue Advanced Digitial Ovulation Predictor Kit
Cycle: 5


3 days of high fertility
"peak" day on cycle day 18

Cycle Day 15 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 16 - high fertility, :sex:
Cycle Day 17 - high fertility, no bd
Cycle Day 18 - peak fertility, :sex:, stopped OPK
1 dpo - nothing :sex:
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - nothing (wanted to bd but DH just wasn't in the mood)
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - light spotting
6 dpo - light spotting
7 dpo - light spotting
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - nothing (went skiing, wiped out, bruises and minor whiplash)
10 dpo - increased libido, :sex:, tension
11 dpo - sore breasts, increased libido, sore body (probably from the fall)
12 dpo - twinging pain on left side, trouble concentrating, dull headache (can't tell what is pre-AF symptoms, early pregs or from wiping out)
13 dpo - light cramping, shakiness, trouble concentrating, slightly faint/fatigued
14 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge which is odd (due for AF today or tomorrow), symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar (ugh, how hard did I fall. This is totally messing me up) Did a dollar store hot test. :bfn:
15 dpo - light cramping, twinging on left side, sore breasts, clear mucousy discharge continued, symptoms of low blood pressure and sugar still present. AF is a day late, still no signs of usual spotting.
16 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea. Still no spotting. AF is two days late. :sex: Took another dollar store hpt test - :bfn:
17 dpo - nothing but sore breasts. No AF.
18 dpo - light cramping, sore breasts, "gut" nausea, light-headedness and weak spells. Lower back ache. Still no spotting. AF is four days late. 
19 dpo - twinging pain on left side again, lower back ache, sore breasts. Still no spotting, AF is five days late.
20 dpo - light cramping here and there. Still no spotting, AF is six days late. Took a dollar store hpt :bfn:. I'm going to stop testing now until AF shows up. Breasts are no long sore.
21 dpo - lots of gas, gas pains mistaken for cramps, cervix came down last night
22 dpo - gas, easily irritable. Took a dollar store HPT, still :bfn: :sex: Late night symptoms included cramping, nausea and fatigue.
23 dpo - gassy. cervix is up in the middle, creamy cm.
24 dpo - took FRER :bfn:

*Stopping this cycle and concluding that it is anovulatory.*


*Extra notes*

*My usual AF symptoms*
- spotting a week before AF
- mood swings/irritability a week before AF
- headache, bad cramp, bloating, sore breasts the day before AF
- increased libido maybe 2 - 3 days before AF

*Symptoms signaling pre-AF this time:*
- sore breasts
- light cramping
- increased libido

*Symptoms that are out of the ordinary:*
- fatigue/light-headedness, shaking hands
- clear mucous-y discharge
- no spotting
- no irritability/mood swings
- no headache

*Non-Pregnancy things that might be affecting these changes:*
- skiing wipe out, minor whiplash last weekend
- stress from the above event resulting in delayed ovulation/AF?
- symptoms look like low blood sugar/pressure, but my diet hasn't changed ... so it's strange

I think I'm going to wait until the weekends before I take another test. Maybe AF will show up by then.


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...




Dragon_Chaser said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> I'm keeping a running log of my symptoms elsewhere, but I saw this and thought it would be nice to collect them in one place!
> 
> *1DPO*: Nothing except early morning cramps (O)
> *2DPO*: CM started turning Creamy
> *3DPO*: Light Cramps, Creamy CM (Abundant), Heartburn
> *4DPO*: Vivid Dreams (Labor Room), Heartburn, Sore BB's (Bruised Feeling), Light cramps (On and off, never for long)
> *5DPO*: Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> *6DPO*: Creamy CM (Abundant), Headache (Still), Heartburn, Sore BB's, Random Crying Spell, Nausea (Ending in vomiting)
> *7DPO*: Huge temp spike(BBT), Nausea, Sore BB's, Creamy CM, Heartburn
> *8DPO*: Temp still elevated, Nausea, Tired, Moody, Creamy CM (Abundant Still), BB's Sore (Still bruised feeling), No Cramping, Nausea (with Vomiting), Heartburn
> *9DPO*: Areola's Darkening?, Increase in blue veins on BB?, Pelvis (Hips) Achy, Creamy CM (Abundant), No cramping, Heartburn, Periodic Nausea
> 
> *10(9 according to FF app)*DPO: Fatigue, No Cramping, Nausea, Heartburn, Creamy CM, Nips Leaking?
> *11(10)DPO:* Headache, Dizziness, Leaky Nips?, Fatigue, Heartburn, Light Cramping, Moody, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *12(11)DPO:* Nausea on waking, Vivid Dreams, Dizziness, Cramping, Temp Spike, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *13(12)DPO:* Pounding Head, Extreme Fatigue, Leaking Nips?, Moody, Nausea, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *14(13)DPO:* Throbbing Head, Heart Burn, Nausea, Lack of Appetite, Hot flushes, Nips Leaking? Creamy CM, Bloating, Cravings?, Skin Breakout
> *15(14)DPO:* Nausea, Skin Break Out, Leaking Nips?, Dizziness, Food aversion, Lots of Creamy CM
> 
> On CD27 aka 15(14)DPO I was strong armed into my first test. I got an immidiate Positive, though the control line didn't fully show up (Probably due to not peeing on it enough. I will be testing again 16(15) DPO but for the moment this text is going Green since there has been a positive. :happydance:Click to expand...

so happy for you....congrats... :baby:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Dragon_Chaser said:


> TY 5Starplus1

Im sorry I replied twice lol...im new at this and not sure of how to work the site just yet smh lol :nope:


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...

7dpo-Mild cramp...some white cm if I check my cervix...very moody
8dpo-mild cramping while sleeping....more white cm today...headache and sore throat....funny feeling pain in pelvic area...praying implantation is about to take place :happydance:


----------



## Emiloo

Cycle #4, BD @ 2 and 4 days before O

1dpo- Light cramping, lower backache, constipation and gassiness! EWCM but looks like it's turning to creamy

2dpo- Creamy CM with a couple bits of EWCM, temp same as yesterdays, a little bit of light cramping


----------



## mineral123

mineral123 said:


> Hi all back again :)
> Still continuing to go by cd and not dpo as myself and hubby decided to not obsess anymore.
> 
> So here it goes another month of ttc hoping for a bfp
> 
> Cd13 dtd
> Cd14 dtd
> Cd16 dtd
> Cd17-18 cramps
> Cd22 light brown watery cm on and off ? Loads of pimples and skin feels greasy. While bathing my daughter I could smell something really awful suddenly realised it was our regular shampoo never normally effects me this way.
> Cd23 light brown watery cm on and off ? Skin still greasy
> Cd24 light brown pinky cm ? Way to early for af not due till cd30-38 hoping tgis is a good sign never had this before.skin still greasy.
> Cd25 light brown/pinky watery cm on and off still .... few cramps mild.. very emotional crying at silly things.
> Cd26 lots of white creamy cm in am and during the day.... its now 8pm and have had alot of browny pink discharge again never have I ever experienced anything like this .. took a test about 5mins ago bfn figured as much being late evening and only cd26 ....have been extremely tired today and having mild headaches.
> Cd27 some pinky red spotting today so scared its af about to show early I had my hopes up this month with the weird never happened before pink/brown discharge. ... boobs feel fuller and a little sore.
> Cd28 pinky brown cm again today feeling tired and a little quesy this morning with a few mild cramps im so scared to test as I have high hopes this month dont want to be let down by seeing a bfn........so I tested around 4pm bfn on clearblue plus :( x
> Cd29 few spots of darker pink cm but still not bright red and then turned to brown cm.
> Cd30 brown spotting on and off feeling tired and some weird pinching in uterus. Boobs feel bigger I will test again cd34 if af dosnt show.
> Cd31 brown/pinky cm on and off feeling tired and a little sick.
> Cd32 still having brown/pinky cm but hardly any today so far boobs feel fuller.
> Cd33 so the spotting has stopped now having quite a bit of yellow cm and sore boobs im going to test tomorrow on clearblue digital with first morning :) cramping in pm and lots of clear cm.
> Cd34 bfn :( really gutted.loads of white creamy cm ebough to have to wear a liner Tingle Iin nipples and nipples darker in colour.
> Cd35 ewcm is it possible I could be only just ovulating now ? Light cramping.
> Cd36 lots of clear gooey cm not quite ewcm and mild cramps soooooo tired
> Cd37 clear gooey cm not quite ewcm some stronger cramps today but still not overly painful sore nipples.
> Cd38 lots of clear gooey cm sore sensitive nipples very tired Mild cramps
> Cd39 lotiony white cm sore sensitive nipples when taking bra off and still very tired and achy.
> Cd40 white lotiony cm sore nipples when taking bra off sooooo hungry and not feeling like im getting enough sleep no matter how long I sleep for dull ache in uterus.
> Cd41 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
> Cd42 white lotiony cm tired and hungry.
> Cd43 creamy cm very small amount pretty much dry maybe af tomorrow.
> Cd44 creamy cm good amount still no af feeling tired tingerly nipples. Pulled muscle feeling in uterus.
> Cd45 feeling like a pulled muscle in uterus all day maybe I did :/ creamy cm irritable tired and quite a bit of acne.
> Cd46 irritable, headache for most of morning, boobs feel fuller and quite bad acne cm is creamy white.
> Cd47 woke up feeling wet thought af was here but nope just clear cm.
> Cd48 lotiony cm some light cramping heavy boobs.

Update**
Still no af :)


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Dragon_Chaser said:


> Dragon_Chaser said:
> 
> 
> I'm keeping a running log of my symptoms elsewhere, but I saw this and thought it would be nice to collect them in one place!
> 
> *1DPO*: Nothing except early morning cramps (O)
> *2DPO*: CM started turning Creamy
> *3DPO*: Light Cramps, Creamy CM (Abundant), Heartburn
> *4DPO*: Vivid Dreams (Labor Room), Heartburn, Sore BB's (Bruised Feeling), Light cramps (On and off, never for long)
> *5DPO*: Middle of the night Pee break, Vivid Dreams, Light cramps( On and off), Nipples Sore, Sudden poking pain Near Belly Button Mid-Day (It really hurt, but didn't last for long), Heartburn, Nausea (In response to the smell of Breakfast Blend Coffee), Headache, Creamy CM (Abundant still)
> *6DPO*: Creamy CM (Abundant), Headache (Still), Heartburn, Sore BB's, Random Crying Spell, Nausea (Ending in vomiting)
> *7DPO*: Huge temp spike(BBT), Nausea, Sore BB's, Creamy CM, Heartburn
> *8DPO*: Temp still elevated, Nausea, Tired, Moody, Creamy CM (Abundant Still), BB's Sore (Still bruised feeling), No Cramping, Nausea (with Vomiting), Heartburn
> *9DPO*: Areola's Darkening?, Increase in blue veins on BB?, Pelvis (Hips) Achy, Creamy CM (Abundant), No cramping, Heartburn, Periodic Nausea
> 
> *10(9 according to FF app)*DPO: Fatigue, No Cramping, Nausea, Heartburn, Creamy CM, Nips Leaking?
> *11(10)DPO:* Headache, Dizziness, Leaky Nips?, Fatigue, Heartburn, Light Cramping, Moody, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *12(11)DPO:* Nausea on waking, Vivid Dreams, Dizziness, Cramping, Temp Spike, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *13(12)DPO:* Pounding Head, Extreme Fatigue, Leaking Nips?, Moody, Nausea, Skin Breakout, Creamy CM
> *14(13)DPO:* Throbbing Head, Heart Burn, Nausea, Lack of Appetite, Hot flushes, Nips Leaking? Creamy CM, Bloating, Cravings?, Skin Breakout
> *15(14)DPO:* Nausea, Skin Break Out, Leaking Nips?, Dizziness, Food aversion, Lots of Creamy CM
> 
> On CD27 aka 15(14)DPO I was strong armed into my first test. I got an immidiate Positive, though the control line didn't fully show up (Probably due to not peeing on it enough. I will be testing again 16(15) DPO but for the moment this text is going Green since there has been a positive. :happydance:Click to expand...

Confirmed 3-15-15 by second HPT and Blood Test


----------



## EElse

EElse said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've seen this post a few times but never commented.
> 
> Think this month I will...
> 
> 0-3 dpo - some cramps but nothing else really. Creamy CM
> 4 dpo - gassy, skin breakout
> 5 dpo - extremely gassy, nauseous, heartburn and achy uterus. Creamy CM
> 6 dpo - increased appetite, temp rise, high energy, CM was sticky when I woke up, now it's wet
> 
> 7 dpo - cramps in the abdominal area, tired (could be because I didn't sleep well), very slight nausea after eating an afternoon snack and what I call mini-throwup (where bile rises in your throat but then goes down - or is swallowed).
> 
> 8 dpo - vomited this morning (because of coughing), constipation and slight nausea.
> 
> 9 dpo - slight nausea, constipation, back ache (we were at a wedding and I had some alcohol, hope it doesn't do any damage)
> 
> 10 dpo - slight nausea, slight dizziness, nipples are sensitive and erect.
> 
> 11 dpo - vomiting, nausea, boobs/nipples are sensitive to touch, tired - negative hpt
> 
> 12 dpo - stomach flutters, tired
> 
> 13 dpo - nausea, full breasts, headache, backache, tired - negative hpt
> 
> 14 dpo - nausea, full breasts, dizziness, tired
> 
> 15 dpo - started spotting, pretty sure I'm out!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all!
> 
> Thought to add what is different this cycle to my previous 2 cycles:
> For the previous 2 cycles I had blood in my CM a week before AF was due (thought it might have been IB but turned out to be nothing) which I don't have now and my temps are overall higher this time after O.

Updated**


----------



## MinaMae

Updated :)

0DPO - Tired, congestion (maybe due to Texas allergies)

1DPO - Tired, congestion, some breast tingles/pain

2DPO - Tired, congestion, nausea, breast tingles/pain, breasts feeling full/heavy

3DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full/heavy feeling

4DPO - Tired, took an extra nap, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, noticing white raised bumps on areolas, nausea

5DPO - Tired, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, white raised bumps on areolas seem more prominent, nausea, cranky

6DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles and pain more prominent, white raised bumps still there, areola coloration looks more brown than normal, irritable

7DPO - Tired, just really exhausted I think I slept until 11 and took another 3 hour nap mid-day, breast and nipple pain, some shooting and aches but they aren't necessarily sore and sometimes it extends to the dies/underarm, I think i'm maybe going crazy because my aerolas look bigger and more brown, creamy CM

8DPO - Tired and exhausted, not interested in eating things that I love like tuna (it just tasted weird), same breast and nipple pain, i can see a blue vein on my left breast I've never seen before, creamy CM, frequent urination (might be because I drink a lot of water), emotional wreck and crying, creamy CM, CP lower 

9DPO - Still pretty tired, but couldn't sleep well the night before kept waking up from weird dreams, tested this morning (negative) but that was expected, mild cramping (not sure if AF for implantation, definitely not as unpleasant as pre-AF cramps are usually), very stuffy/congested I almost didn't have a voice this morning, breasts are still aching and painful, creamy CM, CP higher, diminished appetite and I wouldn't eat cheesecake it tasted so sour but my BF ate it all up, lol

So, I might just be letting this all get to my head.. which is really hard to not have it do that. The thing that gets me most is how weird and uncomfortable my breasts feel. I think I'll test again on Wednesday because I know I'm really impatient.. and AF is due on Friday so we'll see.


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...




MinaMae said:


> Updated :)
> 
> 0DPO - Tired, congestion (maybe due to Texas allergies)
> 
> 1DPO - Tired, congestion, some breast tingles/pain
> 
> 2DPO - Tired, congestion, nausea, breast tingles/pain, breasts feeling full/heavy
> 
> 3DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full/heavy feeling
> 
> 4DPO - Tired, took an extra nap, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, noticing white raised bumps on areolas, nausea
> 
> 5DPO - Tired, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, white raised bumps on areolas seem more prominent, nausea, cranky
> 
> 6DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles and pain more prominent, white raised bumps still there, areola coloration looks more brown than normal, irritable
> 
> 7DPO - Tired, just really exhausted I think I slept until 11 and took another 3 hour nap mid-day, breast and nipple pain, some shooting and aches but they aren't necessarily sore and sometimes it extends to the dies/underarm, I think i'm maybe going crazy because my aerolas look bigger and more brown, creamy CM
> 
> 8DPO - Tired and exhausted, not interested in eating things that I love like tuna (it just tasted weird), same breast and nipple pain, i can see a blue vein on my left breast I've never seen before, creamy CM, frequent urination (might be because I drink a lot of water), emotional wreck and crying, creamy CM, CP lower
> 
> 9DPO - Still pretty tired, but couldn't sleep well the night before kept waking up from weird dreams, tested this morning (negative) but that was expected, mild cramping (not sure if AF for implantation, definitely not as unpleasant as pre-AF cramps are usually), very stuffy/congested I almost didn't have a voice this morning, breasts are still aching and painful, creamy CM, CP higher, diminished appetite and I wouldn't eat cheesecake it tasted so sour but my BF ate it all up, lol
> 
> So, I might just be letting this all get to my head.. which is really hard to not have it do that. The thing that gets me most is how weird and uncomfortable my breasts feel. I think I'll test again on Wednesday because I know I'm really impatient.. and AF is due on Friday so we'll see.

This sounds like me lol...I often wonder if all of this is in my head also lol...hopefully it's actually in my stomach :haha: Good luck to you!


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 7dpo-Mild cramp...some white cm if I check my cervix...very moody
> 8dpo-mild cramping while sleeping....more white cm today...headache and sore throat....funny feeling pain in pelvic area...praying implantation is about to take place :happydance:Click to expand...

9dpo-slight tingling in both nipples....slight cm if I check cervix....weird pulling in my belly button....according to my calendar today is implantation day (plus minus 3 days) feeling hopeful :happydance:
*not sure if im updating correctly, can someone help please if im not lol*


----------



## MinaMae

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 7dpo-Mild cramp...some white cm if I check my cervix...very moody
> 8dpo-mild cramping while sleeping....more white cm today...headache and sore throat....funny feeling pain in pelvic area...praying implantation is about to take place :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 9dpo-slight tingling in both nipples....slight cm if I check cervix....weird pulling in my belly button....according to my calendar today is implantation day (plus minus 3 days) feeling hopeful :happydance:
> *not sure if im updating correctly, can someone help please if im not lol*Click to expand...

It's really confusing because the first page says edit your post.. then at the bottom it says we cannot edit our posts. All the quotes/replies to me get confusing.. From everything I've read it seems like you've got all the right symptoms! The whole belly button pull thing is a weird sensation. Not sure if I put it on my laundry list up above.. but I've had that feeling too yesterday and this morning. I'm very impatient...whatever the result is I just can't take this feeling in limbo! :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 7dpo-Mild cramp...some white cm if I check my cervix...very moody
> 8dpo-mild cramping while sleeping....more white cm today...headache and sore throat....funny feeling pain in pelvic area...praying implantation is about to take place :happydance:Click to expand...




MinaMae said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 7dpo-Mild cramp...some white cm if I check my cervix...very moody
> 8dpo-mild cramping while sleeping....more white cm today...headache and sore throat....funny feeling pain in pelvic area...praying implantation is about to take place :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 9dpo-slight tingling in both nipples....slight cm if I check cervix....weird pulling in my belly button....according to my calendar today is implantation day (plus minus 3 days) feeling hopeful :happydance:
> *not sure if im updating correctly, can someone help please if im not lol*Click to expand...
> 
> 10dpo-slight weird pain in lower right side....weird feeling in my wooo hoo area lol...may be implantation (yayyyy)...lower back pains...still being positive!
> 
> It's really confusing because the first page says edit your post.. then at the bottom it says we cannot edit our posts. All the quotes/replies to me get confusing.. From everything I've read it seems like you've got all the right symptoms! The whole belly button pull thing is a weird sensation. Not sure if I put it on my laundry list up above.. but I've had that feeling too yesterday and this morning. I'm very impatient...whatever the result is I just can't take this feeling in limbo! :)Click to expand...

yea it's very confusing....we are you going to test?


----------



## MinaMae

> yea it's very confusing....we are you going to test?

Tomorrow AM. It might be too early... but I can't help myself. I just want to know! I'll probably keep testing every day from tomorrow until AF shows up or i get a BFP. 

What about you?


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> yea it's very confusing....we are you going to test?
> 
> Tomorrow AM. It might be too early... but I can't help myself. I just want to know! I'll probably keep testing every day from tomorrow until AF shows up or i get a BFP.
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...

Yayyyy...do it lol....Im trying to hold out until Sunday...I kinda told my OH that I would wait until there was a no show from AF....last month I tested early and was crushed and I promised him that I would wait but didn't, so yea this month im really trying to hold out lol...I have like 10 test on stand by lmbo


----------



## MinaMae

[/QUOTE]
Yayyyy...do it lol....Im trying to hold out until Sunday...I kinda told my OH that I would wait until there was a no show from AF....last month I tested early and was crushed and I promised him that I would wait but didn't, so yea this month im really trying to hold out lol...I have like 10 test on stand by lmbo[/QUOTE]

hehehe! That's so hard, but you can hold out!! good luck :) I have like 5... so I can't do more than 1 a day, lol unless I get a BFP then they will all be used.. and I've thought about ordering an online blood test before I can get into my OB/GYN...But patience isn't something I'm really good at lol.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Yayyyy...do it lol....Im trying to hold out until Sunday...I kinda told my OH that I would wait until there was a no show from AF....last month I tested early and was crushed and I promised him that I would wait but didn't, so yea this month im really trying to hold out lol...I have like 10 test on stand by lmbo[/QUOTE]

hehehe! That's so hard, but you can hold out!! good luck :) I have like 5... so I can't do more than 1 a day, lol unless I get a BFP then they will all be used.. and I've thought about ordering an online blood test before I can get into my OB/GYN...But patience isn't something I'm really good at lol.[/QUOTE]
trust me my patience is bn tested lol....but I will for sure be testing on Sunday.....AF better not show her ugly face hehehehe...gotta stay positive....and what time zone are you on...Im on the east coast...I will be looking for ur update all morning tomorrow lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> Yayyyy...do it lol....Im trying to hold out until Sunday...I kinda told my OH that I would wait until there was a no show from AF....last month I tested early and was crushed and I promised him that I would wait but didn't, so yea this month im really trying to hold out lol...I have like 10 test on stand by lmbo

hehehe! That's so hard, but you can hold out!! good luck :) I have like 5... so I can't do more than 1 a day, lol unless I get a BFP then they will all be used.. and I've thought about ordering an online blood test before I can get into my OB/GYN...But patience isn't something I'm really good at lol.[/QUOTE]
trust me my patience is bn tested lol....but I will for sure be testing on Sunday.....AF better not show her ugly face hehehehe...gotta stay positive....and what time zone are you on...Im on the east coast...I will be looking for ur update all morning tomorrow lol[/QUOTE]
I have another question....why when I update my dpo its not all in line...it's not falling under the 1st ones like yours, they look like I just reply back to myself lol...so yea I really don't understand this site.....HELP someone please!


----------



## MinaMae

> trust me my patience is bn tested lol....but I will for sure be testing on Sunday.....AF better not show her ugly face hehehehe...gotta stay positive....and what time zone are you on...Im on the east coast...I will be looking for ur update all morning tomorrow lol

I have another question....why when I update my dpo its not all in line...it's not falling under the 1st ones like yours, they look like I just reply back to myself lol...so yea I really don't understand this site.....HELP someone please![/QUOTE]

I'm in CST! I'll update tomorrow morning..My mom and I are taking an IKEA trip since I just relocated for work and need some stuff for the bigger house. Maybe I'll have good news to share with her.. she has been pushing the grandbaby thing pretty hard lately. I took this week off of work for spring break not knowing all this would be happening.. and it's like a blessing and a curse because I have an abundance of time to google everything.. 

I backspace out all the quotes.. and just keep the most recent one because it just gets confusing as crap. Then when I did my DPO post I just did a new post all together because I couldn't figure out how to quote myself, lol. It's really confusing.


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> trust me my patience is bn tested lol....but I will for sure be testing on Sunday.....AF better not show her ugly face hehehehe...gotta stay positive....and what time zone are you on...Im on the east coast...I will be looking for ur update all morning tomorrow lol
> 
> I have another question....why when I update my dpo its not all in line...it's not falling under the 1st ones like yours, they look like I just reply back to myself lol...so yea I really don't understand this site.....HELP someone please!Click to expand...

I'm in CST! I'll update tomorrow morning..My mom and I are taking an IKEA trip since I just relocated for work and need some stuff for the bigger house. Maybe I'll have good news to share with her.. she has been pushing the grandbaby thing pretty hard lately. I took this week off of work for spring break not knowing all this would be happening.. and it's like a blessing and a curse because I have an abundance of time to google everything.. 

I backspace out all the quotes.. and just keep the most recent one because it just gets confusing as crap. Then when I did my DPO post I just did a new post all together because I couldn't figure out how to quote myself, lol. It's really confusing.[/QUOTE]
Oh well I will just roll with it lol....hoping you get you BFP tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## amyamyamy

1-3 dpo - nothing of note
4 dpo - sensitive nipples 
5 dpo - horrible stomach cramp woke me up in the middle of the night, probably gas? Vivid dreams
6 dpo - very emotional, got super angry all day at everyone for no reason. Nipple soreness actually getting worse, had to swat DH hand away they are SO sensitive. 
7 dpo - woke up at 2:30 am and have been unable to get back to sleep. 
8 dpo - had some spotting? looked brownish red after I wiped and then stopped. Felt pressure and pulling down there... and my nipple pain is not going away, they feel so bruised and sore. Difficulty sleeping again, though it didn't stop me from dreaming about a BFP on FRER. Woke up to test and nothing.
9 dpo - BFN on FRER. IC's haven't come in yet. Have some lower back pain, usually that doesn't show up until day 1 AF so idk. Nipple pain stopped. Evening having hot flashes?!?! So uncomfortable this evening. Cramps. Migraine with aura. Dizziness.
10 dpo - traveled overnight. Migraine led to nausea, which has come and gone over the past 24 hours. Initially I thought it was due to the migraine last night but now? Maybe because I've had 4 hours of sleep over two days? I'm also extremely weepy today, like I just want to cry for no reason. I feel like I may be out. Still BFN on FRER. Creamy yellowish CM, I think I may have had this prior to birth control pills.
11 dpo - BFN on FRER, very tired today, maybe due to emotions from getting so many BFNs and being away from home. No sore boobies, nothing save cravings for sweets, which makes me feel like AF is coming. More creamy yellowish CM today. 
12 dpo - BFN on FRER, still tired, a little dizzy, super hungry.
13 dpo - BFN
14 dpo - still BFN, tired, got on fertility friend and also got some advice, which was that I probably am not 14 dpo, I'm more like 11 dpo (ARE YOU KIDDING ME). Started temping for next cycle. 
CD32 - AF GOT ME. Just glad I didn't have to wait forever, on to next cycle! :witch::witch::witch:


----------



## 5starsplus1

amyamyamy said:


> 1-3 dpo - nothing of note
> 4 dpo - sensitive nipples
> 5 dpo - horrible stomach cramp woke me up in the middle of the night, probably gas? Vivid dreams
> 6 dpo - very emotional, got super angry all day at everyone for no reason. Nipple soreness actually getting worse, had to swat DH hand away they are SO sensitive.
> 7 dpo - woke up at 2:30 am and have been unable to get back to sleep.
> 8 dpo - had some spotting? looked brownish red after I wiped and then stopped. Felt pressure and pulling down there... and my nipple pain is not going away, they feel so bruised and sore. Difficulty sleeping again, though it didn't stop me from dreaming about a BFP on FRER. Woke up to test and nothing.
> 9 dpo - BFN on FRER. IC's haven't come in yet. Have some lower back pain, usually that doesn't show up until day 1 AF so idk. Nipple pain stopped. Evening having hot flashes?!?! So uncomfortable this evening. Cramps. Migraine with aura. Dizziness.
> 10 dpo - traveled overnight. Migraine led to nausea, which has come and gone over the past 24 hours. Initially I thought it was due to the migraine last night but now? Maybe because I've had 4 hours of sleep over two days? I'm also extremely weepy today, like I just want to cry for no reason. I feel like I may be out. Still BFN on FRER. Creamy yellowish CM, I think I may have had this prior to birth control pills.
> 11 dpo - BFN on FRER, very tired today, maybe due to emotions from getting so many BFNs and being away from home. No sore boobies, nothing save cravings for sweets, which makes me feel like AF is coming. More creamy yellowish CM today.
> 12 dpo - BFN on FRER, still tired, a little dizzy, super hungry.
> 13 dpo - BFN
> 14 dpo - still BFN, tired, got on fertility friend and also got some advice, which was that I probably am not 14 dpo, I'm more like 11 dpo (ARE YOU KIDDING ME). Started temping for next cycle.
> CD32 - AF GOT ME. Just glad I didn't have to wait forever, on to next cycle! :witch::witch::witch:

sorry to hear that amyamyamy


----------



## MinaMae

0DPO - Tired, congestion (maybe due to Texas allergies)

1DPO - Tired, congestion, some breast tingles/pain

2DPO - Tired, congestion, nausea, breast tingles/pain, breasts feeling full/heavy

3DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full/heavy feeling

4DPO - Tired, took an extra nap, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, noticing white raised bumps on areolas, nausea

5DPO - Tired, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, white raised bumps on areolas seem more prominent, nausea, cranky

6DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles and pain more prominent, white raised bumps still there, areola coloration looks more brown than normal, irritable

7DPO - Tired, just really exhausted I think I slept until 11 and took another 3 hour nap mid-day, breast and nipple pain, some shooting and aches but they aren't necessarily sore and sometimes it extends to the dies/underarm, I think i'm maybe going crazy because my aerolas look bigger and more brown, creamy CM

8DPO - Tired and exhausted, not interested in eating things that I love like tuna (it just tasted weird), same breast and nipple pain, i can see a blue vein on my left breast I've never seen before, creamy CM, frequent urination (might be because I drink a lot of water), emotional wreck and crying, creamy CM, CP lower 

9DPO - Still pretty tired, but couldn't sleep well the night before kept waking up from weird dreams, tested this morning (negative) but that was expected, mild cramping (not sure if AF for implantation, definitely not as unpleasant as pre-AF cramps are usually), very stuffy/congested I almost didn't have a voice this morning, breasts are still aching and painful, creamy CM, CP higher, diminished appetite and I wouldn't eat cheesecake it tasted so sour but my BF ate it all up, lol

10DPO - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy

11 DPO - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy

Tested 11DPO morning and negative


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> 0DPO - Tired, congestion (maybe due to Texas allergies)
> 
> 1DPO - Tired, congestion, some breast tingles/pain
> 
> 2DPO - Tired, congestion, nausea, breast tingles/pain, breasts feeling full/heavy
> 
> 3DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full/heavy feeling
> 
> 4DPO - Tired, took an extra nap, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, noticing white raised bumps on areolas, nausea
> 
> 5DPO - Tired, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, white raised bumps on areolas seem more prominent, nausea, cranky
> 
> 6DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles and pain more prominent, white raised bumps still there, areola coloration looks more brown than normal, irritable
> 
> 7DPO - Tired, just really exhausted I think I slept until 11 and took another 3 hour nap mid-day, breast and nipple pain, some shooting and aches but they aren't necessarily sore and sometimes it extends to the dies/underarm, I think i'm maybe going crazy because my aerolas look bigger and more brown, creamy CM
> 
> 8DPO - Tired and exhausted, not interested in eating things that I love like tuna (it just tasted weird), same breast and nipple pain, i can see a blue vein on my left breast I've never seen before, creamy CM, frequent urination (might be because I drink a lot of water), emotional wreck and crying, creamy CM, CP lower
> 
> 9DPO - Still pretty tired, but couldn't sleep well the night before kept waking up from weird dreams, tested this morning (negative) but that was expected, mild cramping (not sure if AF for implantation, definitely not as unpleasant as pre-AF cramps are usually), very stuffy/congested I almost didn't have a voice this morning, breasts are still aching and painful, creamy CM, CP higher, diminished appetite and I wouldn't eat cheesecake it tasted so sour but my BF ate it all up, lol
> 
> 10DPO - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy
> 
> 11 DPO - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy
> 
> Tested 11DPO morning and negative

you still have time....it's not over until the witch shows her face....hehehehe....so let's see what Friday holds :thumbup:


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> MinaMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me my patience is bn tested lol....but I will for sure be testing on Sunday.....AF better not show her ugly face hehehehe...gotta stay positive....and what time zone are you on...Im on the east coast...I will be looking for ur update all morning tomorrow lol
> 
> I have another question....why when I update my dpo its not all in line...it's not falling under the 1st ones like yours, they look like I just reply back to myself lol...so yea I really don't understand this site.....HELP someone please!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in CST! I'll update tomorrow morning..My mom and I are taking an IKEA trip since I just relocated for work and need some stuff for the bigger house. Maybe I'll have good news to share with her.. she has been pushing the grandbaby thing pretty hard lately. I took this week off of work for spring break not knowing all this would be happening.. and it's like a blessing and a curse because I have an abundance of time to google everything..
> 
> I backspace out all the quotes.. and just keep the most recent one because it just gets confusing as crap. Then when I did my DPO post I just did a new post all together because I couldn't figure out how to quote myself, lol. It's really confusing.Click to expand...

Oh well I will just roll with it lol....hoping you get you BFP tomorrow :happydance:[/QUOTE]

11dpo-weird feeling all day...nasty taste in my mouth...craving sours foods...slight lower back pain...just feeling like a bun may be in the oven :happydance:


----------



## MinaMae

> Oh well I will just roll with it lol....hoping you get you BFP tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 11dpo-weird feeling all day...nasty taste in my mouth...craving sours foods...slight lower back pain...just feeling like a bun may be in the oven :happydance:

That's awesome! It sucks feeling weird, but maybe it's a good weird if it's the bun-in-the-oven feeling, hehe. We'll see about tomorrow... and it's not too many more days until Sunday for you!

I have to go back to work tomorrow which if I get another BFN I'm going to be so anxious.. thankfully coming back from vacation I'm going to be ridiculously busy with meetings, so the day will probably go pretty quickly. :)


----------



## MinaMae

amyamyamy said:


> 1-3 dpo - nothing of note
> 4 dpo - sensitive nipples
> 5 dpo - horrible stomach cramp woke me up in the middle of the night, probably gas? Vivid dreams
> 6 dpo - very emotional, got super angry all day at everyone for no reason. Nipple soreness actually getting worse, had to swat DH hand away they are SO sensitive.
> 7 dpo - woke up at 2:30 am and have been unable to get back to sleep.
> 8 dpo - had some spotting? looked brownish red after I wiped and then stopped. Felt pressure and pulling down there... and my nipple pain is not going away, they feel so bruised and sore. Difficulty sleeping again, though it didn't stop me from dreaming about a BFP on FRER. Woke up to test and nothing.
> 9 dpo - BFN on FRER. IC's haven't come in yet. Have some lower back pain, usually that doesn't show up until day 1 AF so idk. Nipple pain stopped. Evening having hot flashes?!?! So uncomfortable this evening. Cramps. Migraine with aura. Dizziness.
> 10 dpo - traveled overnight. Migraine led to nausea, which has come and gone over the past 24 hours. Initially I thought it was due to the migraine last night but now? Maybe because I've had 4 hours of sleep over two days? I'm also extremely weepy today, like I just want to cry for no reason. I feel like I may be out. Still BFN on FRER. Creamy yellowish CM, I think I may have had this prior to birth control pills.
> 11 dpo - BFN on FRER, very tired today, maybe due to emotions from getting so many BFNs and being away from home. No sore boobies, nothing save cravings for sweets, which makes me feel like AF is coming. More creamy yellowish CM today.
> 12 dpo - BFN on FRER, still tired, a little dizzy, super hungry.
> 13 dpo - BFN
> 14 dpo - still BFN, tired, got on fertility friend and also got some advice, which was that I probably am not 14 dpo, I'm more like 11 dpo (ARE YOU KIDDING ME). Started temping for next cycle.
> CD32 - AF GOT ME. Just glad I didn't have to wait forever, on to next cycle! :witch::witch::witch:

Sorry to hear that! Good luck and baby dust on the next cycle. :) Also, your avatar picture cracks me up. lol So cute.


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> Oh well I will just roll with it lol....hoping you get you BFP tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 11dpo-weird feeling all day...nasty taste in my mouth...craving sours foods...slight lower back pain...just feeling like a bun may be in the oven :happydance:
> 
> That's awesome! It sucks feeling weird, but maybe it's a good weird if it's the bun-in-the-oven feeling, hehe. We'll see about tomorrow... and it's not too many more days until Sunday for you!
> 
> I have to go back to work tomorrow which if I get another BFN I'm going to be so anxious.. thankfully coming back from vacation I'm going to be ridiculously busy with meetings, so the day will probably go pretty quickly. :)Click to expand...

Hey Im glad ur staying positive...Yea if I were you I would continue to test until BFP or the witch shows hahahaha....Ive bn doing good by not testing lol....I have a test at my job on Friday and I want to focus on that and nothing NEGATIVE!!! but im sending lots of baby dust your way chick :thumbup:


----------



## Kukonut

Hey guys! Just some background info. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 cycles now, and I have become OBSESSED with symptom boards. This is my first post ever though! 

I'm currently in my TWW in attempt #2. My cycles are also super long (37 days). 

I should also note I've been having some constant weird cramping/pressure in my right side for the past couple months. I'm getting an ultrasound next week to see what the problem is. My doc thinks it's most likely fibroid pain. But nonetheless, it makes it difficult to feel for twinges, pulling and the like!

Anyway, here are my symptoms. 

1 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary!
2 DPO: Nipples hurt! I rarely get sore breasts or nipples so I noticed this immediately. Watery CM
3 DPO: Nipples still hurt, gassy
4 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
5 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
6 DPO: Sore nipples, weird cramps in lower tummy
7 DPO: Sore nipples, pain just below belly button that lasted a couple hours. Noticed creamy CM. 
8 DPO: Nipples less sore, but sore boobs close to armpits. Woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Headache and tired! Lotion CM.

Going to wait until 10 DPO to do a HPT. Fx!


----------



## Ella10

I know I'm a little late to this.. But here we go. 

13 DPO- very nauseous (have been for a few days), back pain (similar to normal pms symptoms), gassy (sorry haha), funny feeling in my belly (hard to explain). I feel it's pms symptoms. But have been on the pill for so long (month 2 off) that I forgot what the natural symptoms felt like.

14dpo- some cramping, and back pain. No witch. It was due yesterday or today. Will test tomorrow if she doesn't show today.

That witch got me


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ovulated on feb. 22 2015

1-5dpo- light cramps

6dpo-ewcm but not ovulating

7dpo light cramps, cm ewcm but not ovulating

8dpo, medium cramps on left side, medium nausea, light tender breasts, hot flashes, constipation

9dpo-medium nausea, medium cramps, medium tender breasts, light sleepiness, loose stool, cm sticky and clear, tested with cheapie not with fmu bfn

10dpo- both my sides pinching and hard cramps like af cramps, pinch above belly button, tender breast medium, bloated, light nausea when i ate but still hungry, cm watery wet, felt like peeing myself. Tested frer bfn not with fmu though

11dpo - woke up at 5am i was nauseated...took a frer with fmu it was a stayed nauseated til about 1100am, but i did eat though, no cramping after that horrible day of cramping yesterday, thank God. tingling boobies, Cm is like elmers glue, CP is high


12 dpo- OK....so i am not testing again until af is due which is 2 MORE DAYS..... mg: mg: well me and my hubby stayed up until about 1 am talking (pillow talk) and we bd *TMI* when we were done he had ALOT of white creamy cm on him from me. Anyways I was up and down all night just restless, I peed at 2 am and 5 am. But when i woke up for the start of my new day at 700am i have no symptoms but acne (which i get before AF ), but i am hungry to the point of tummy growling so i go to get lunch at 1200pm and on the way there i get a wave of nausea and then while i am eating more nausea and a headache, i am tired too but that is more than likely due to the pillow talk. My CM is back to Creamy Stretchy white and my CP is very High up. hope this is helping some of yall. will update


13 DPO- crampy, nauseated.. more of the same

14 DPO- AF is due.no sign of her, BFN on test. Same symptoms as before

15 DPO BFN .super dizzy had to leave work from that and nausea AND ACNE. 

16DPO Still no AF and still a BFN, not testing for a long time, I am confused I have had a regular AF for years. And I feel crampy and ACNE that is all the symptoms now

17DPO  3/11/2015  still no AF, crampy and lots of ACNE I dont know whats going on.

18DPO- 3/12/2015 - still no AF, bd last night and this morning to see if we could trigger af, and nothing, i have had waves of nausea this afternoon, i think i have indigestion my chest keeps feeling like i need to burp, crampy in different areas at different times, and boobies still hurt...and acne acne acne and itchy down below. (i think i might have a yeast infection)

19dpo - 3/13/2015 - still no af, weird sleep last night, slight nausea, very loose stool, elmers glue cm continues, and cp is high, still kinda itchy and a lil dizzy acne seems like it might be starting to go away. keep feeling lil cramps from time to time, mostly when i go to wash and i sit there and soak in the tub, but really thats about it, i will be testing tomorrow at 20 DPO i think that is long enough if it comes back BFN then i am going to doctor next week.

20DPO - 3/14/2015 - 23DPO 3/17/2015 AF STARTED AT 23DPO :witch:
i was super super tired and crampy, i think i might take a break this month and yet i might not i don't know we shall see. FX to all


----------



## MinaMae

0DPO - Tired, congestion (maybe due to Texas allergies)

1DPO - Tired, congestion, some breast tingles/pain

2DPO - Tired, congestion, nausea, breast tingles/pain, breasts feeling full/heavy

3DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full/heavy feeling

4DPO - Tired, took an extra nap, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, noticing white raised bumps on areolas, nausea

5DPO - Tired, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, white raised bumps on areolas seem more prominent, nausea, cranky

6DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles and pain more prominent, white raised bumps still there, areola coloration looks more brown than normal, irritable

7DPO - Tired, just really exhausted I think I slept until 11 and took another 3 hour nap mid-day, breast and nipple pain, some shooting and aches but they aren't necessarily sore and sometimes it extends to the dies/underarm, I think i'm maybe going crazy because my aerolas look bigger and more brown, creamy CM

8DPO - Tired and exhausted, not interested in eating things that I love like tuna (it just tasted weird), same breast and nipple pain, i can see a blue vein on my left breast I've never seen before, creamy CM, frequent urination (might be because I drink a lot of water), emotional wreck and crying, creamy CM, CP lower 

9DPO - Still pretty tired, but couldn't sleep well the night before kept waking up from weird dreams, tested this morning (negative) but that was expected, mild cramping (not sure if AF for implantation, definitely not as unpleasant as pre-AF cramps are usually), very stuffy/congested I almost didn't have a voice this morning, breasts are still aching and painful, creamy CM, CP higher, diminished appetite and I wouldn't eat cheesecake it tasted so sour but my BF ate it all up, lol

10DPO - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy

11 DPO - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy

Tested 11DPO morning and negative

12 DPO - tested this morning and BFN, same breast pain as above and blue veins more prominent, some nausea at lunch and on the drive home, headache (might just be from work, lol), CP still high and squishy, down there seems pretty swollen, CM increased even more so gross and is milky/creamy not clear, constipation 

---------
So.. still waiting. Usually before AF I am cramping for days and unbelievably miserable, also usually have a lot of soft stool/diarrhea.. none of that yay me. I actually except for my boobs hurting off and on have felt pretty good. :) 

Question for everyone, what HPT's are you using? I bought like a CVS brand and First Response.. which I thought after reading the labels were the good ones, and then I found this pregnancy test comparison chart that has by DPO/brand statistics and they both suck, lol.


----------



## RainingLove

Hello Everyone,

I am new here and thought I would make this my first post!! Excited to be apart of a supportive and fun community. As the title states this is the first month TTC #1!!! Ahhh!!! :happydance: This whole process has been exciting!!! So I didn't really do any hard core charting at all, pretty basic. I think I ovulated on the 8th or 9th, but I dont know for sure. I should be getting AF on Tuesday-ish. 

Pretty soon after I ovulated my nipples were sensitive which is strange and that has continued thru the TWW. 

about 4 DPO dizzy, sensitive nipples, headache, tiered 
about 5 DPO bloated, sensitive nipples, tiered 
about 6 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, bloated, tiered 
about 7 DPO sensitive nipples, bloated, tiered 
about 8 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, really emotional, quick sharp pain in my abdomen, tiered 
about 9 DPO moody, stuffy nose, really emotional, sensitive nipples, tiered 
about 10 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, caved and got a :bfn: 
about 11 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, couldn't resist and got a :bfn:

Before AF I will usually have no symptoms or will have very sore breasts and be very moody. So the symptoms above aren't really all that interesting, but who knows right? Maybe possibly perhaps there is a chance? :af:

I have 5 HPT waiting for me to use them, but I want to resist! It's so hard tho. :test:

Good luck to all those at there TWW, I never thought two weeks would be such torture! 

:dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinaMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me my patience is bn tested lol....but I will for sure be testing on Sunday.....AF better not show her ugly face hehehehe...gotta stay positive....and what time zone are you on...Im on the east coast...I will be looking for ur update all morning tomorrow lol
> 
> I have another question....why when I update my dpo its not all in line...it's not falling under the 1st ones like yours, they look like I just reply back to myself lol...so yea I really don't understand this site.....HELP someone please!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in CST! I'll update tomorrow morning..My mom and I are taking an IKEA trip since I just relocated for work and need some stuff for the bigger house. Maybe I'll have good news to share with her.. she has been pushing the grandbaby thing pretty hard lately. I took this week off of work for spring break not knowing all this would be happening.. and it's like a blessing and a curse because I have an abundance of time to google everything..
> 
> I backspace out all the quotes.. and just keep the most recent one because it just gets confusing as crap. Then when I did my DPO post I just did a new post all together because I couldn't figure out how to quote myself, lol. It's really confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well I will just roll with it lol....hoping you get you BFP tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...

11dpo-weird feeling all day...nasty taste in my mouth...craving sours foods...slight lower back pain...just feeling like a bun may be in the oven :happydance:[/QUOTE]
12dpo-cramps lower back aches and threw up in the afternoon
13dpo-early morning cm when Iwent to the bathroom (very light brown) may be implantation bleeding...:happydance: will test tomorrow at 14dpo


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> 0DPO - Tired, congestion (maybe due to Texas allergies)
> 
> 1DPO - Tired, congestion, some breast tingles/pain
> 
> 2DPO - Tired, congestion, nausea, breast tingles/pain, breasts feeling full/heavy
> 
> 3DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full/heavy feeling
> 
> 4DPO - Tired, took an extra nap, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, noticing white raised bumps on areolas, nausea
> 
> 5DPO - Tired, vivid dreams, congestion, breast tingles/pain, full feeling, white raised bumps on areolas seem more prominent, nausea, cranky
> 
> 6DPO - Tired, congestion, breast tingles and pain more prominent, white raised bumps still there, areola coloration looks more brown than normal, irritable
> 
> 7DPO - Tired, just really exhausted I think I slept until 11 and took another 3 hour nap mid-day, breast and nipple pain, some shooting and aches but they aren't necessarily sore and sometimes it extends to the dies/underarm, I think i'm maybe going crazy because my aerolas look bigger and more brown, creamy CM
> 
> 8DPO - Tired and exhausted, not interested in eating things that I love like tuna (it just tasted weird), same breast and nipple pain, i can see a blue vein on my left breast I've never seen before, creamy CM, frequent urination (might be because I drink a lot of water), emotional wreck and crying, creamy CM, CP lower
> 
> 9DPO - Still pretty tired, but couldn't sleep well the night before kept waking up from weird dreams, tested this morning (negative) but that was expected, mild cramping (not sure if AF for implantation, definitely not as unpleasant as pre-AF cramps are usually), very stuffy/congested I almost didn't have a voice this morning, breasts are still aching and painful, creamy CM, CP higher, diminished appetite and I wouldn't eat cheesecake it tasted so sour but my BF ate it all up, lol
> 
> 10DPO - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy
> 
> 11 DPO - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy
> 
> Tested 11DPO morning and negative
> 
> 12 DPO - tested this morning and BFN, same breast pain as above and blue veins more prominent, some nausea at lunch and on the drive home, headache (might just be from work, lol), CP still high and squishy, down there seems pretty swollen, CM increased even more so gross and is milky/creamy not clear, constipation
> 
> ---------
> So.. still waiting. Usually before AF I am cramping for days and unbelievably miserable, also usually have a lot of soft stool/diarrhea.. none of that yay me. I actually except for my boobs hurting off and on have felt pretty good. :)
> 
> Question for everyone, what HPT's are you using? I bought like a CVS brand and First Response.. which I thought after reading the labels were the good ones, and then I found this pregnancy test comparison chart that has by DPO/brand statistics and they both suck, lol.

I have like 3 of the cheap dollar store brands 2 clearblue that came in my OPK box and 6 First response lol...


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinaMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me my patience is bn tested lol....but I will for sure be testing on Sunday.....AF better not show her ugly face hehehehe...gotta stay positive....and what time zone are you on...Im on the east coast...I will be looking for ur update all morning tomorrow lol
> 
> I have another question....why when I update my dpo its not all in line...it's not falling under the 1st ones like yours, they look like I just reply back to myself lol...so yea I really don't understand this site.....HELP someone please!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in CST! I'll update tomorrow morning..My mom and I are taking an IKEA trip since I just relocated for work and need some stuff for the bigger house. Maybe I'll have good news to share with her.. she has been pushing the grandbaby thing pretty hard lately. I took this week off of work for spring break not knowing all this would be happening.. and it's like a blessing and a curse because I have an abundance of time to google everything..
> 
> I backspace out all the quotes.. and just keep the most recent one because it just gets confusing as crap. Then when I did my DPO post I just did a new post all together because I couldn't figure out how to quote myself, lol. It's really confusing.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well I will just roll with it lol....hoping you get you BFP tomorrow :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 11dpo-weird feeling all day...nasty taste in my mouth...craving sours foods...slight lower back pain...just feeling like a bun may be in the oven :happydance:Click to expand...

12dpo-cramps lower back aches and threw up in the afternoon
13dpo-early morning cm when Iwent to the bathroom (very light brown) may be implantation bleeding...:happydance: will test tomorrow at 14dpo[/QUOTE] oh forgot to mention that I had really bad cramps that woke me up in the middle of the night....I thought I was gonna throw up they were that bad :cry:


----------



## Kukonut

Kukonut said:


> Hey guys! Just some background info. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 cycles now, and I have become OBSESSED with symptom boards. This is my first post ever though!
> 
> I'm currently in my TWW in attempt #2. My cycles are also super long (37 days).
> 
> I should also note I've been having some constant weird cramping/pressure in my right side for the past couple months. I'm getting an ultrasound next week to see what the problem is. My doc thinks it's most likely fibroid pain. But nonetheless, it makes it difficult to feel for twinges, pulling and the like!
> 
> Anyway, here are my symptoms.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary!
> 2 DPO: Nipples hurt! I rarely get sore breasts or nipples so I noticed this immediately. Watery CM
> 3 DPO: Nipples still hurt, gassy
> 4 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 5 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 6 DPO: Sore nipples, weird cramps in lower tummy
> 7 DPO: Sore nipples, pain just below belly button that lasted a couple hours. Noticed creamy CM.
> 8 DPO: Nipples less sore, but sore boobs close to armpits. Woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Headache and tired! Lotion CM.
> 
> Going to wait until 10 DPO to do a HPT. Fx!

Update guys!
9 DPO: I did a FRER HPT this morning and saw a BFN. :( But it's still early! My boobs hurt so much last night, I had to sleep on my back. Also feeling a little crampy and I don't know. I feel off. I'm going to test again at 11 DPO.


----------



## Heatherga2015

I am thinking i am sitting this month out, or really just not trying or watching it so closely. I am on CD 4, af will be gone by end of day tomorrow and im feeling optimistic and i hate that i always feel like its going to happen then it don't.


----------



## MinaMae

> 12dpo-cramps lower back aches and threw up in the afternoon
> 13dpo-early morning cm when Iwent to the bathroom (very light brown) may be implantation bleeding...:happydance: will test tomorrow at 14dpo
> 
> oh forgot to mention that I had really bad cramps that woke me up in the middle of the night....I thought I was gonna throw up they were that bad :cry:

That's exciting! Let us know how the test goes!?


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> 12dpo-cramps lower back aches and threw up in the afternoon
> 13dpo-early morning cm when Iwent to the bathroom (very light brown) may be implantation bleeding...:happydance: will test tomorrow at 14dpo
> 
> oh forgot to mention that I had really bad cramps that woke me up in the middle of the night....I thought I was gonna throw up they were that bad :cry:
> 
> That's exciting! Let us know how the test goes!?Click to expand...

I surely will MinaMae and just went to the bathroom and had very light pink after I wiped....things are looking very good :winkwink:


----------



## MinaMae

--deleting all the old DPO text it's just too long, lol--

*10DPO* - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy

*11 DPO* - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy; Tested 11DPO morning and negative

*12 DPO* - tested this morning and BFN, same breast pain as above and blue veins more prominent, some nausea at lunch and on the drive home, headache (might just be from work, lol), CP still high and squishy, down there seems pretty swollen, CM increased even more so gross and is milky/creamy not clear, constipation 

13 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, but also no sign of AF.. getting a little discouraged. My breasts still throbbing, and feel bigger. CM milky/creamy and has a pretty consistent heavy flow, CP still high and squishy. Nausea off and on, but was worse at night took, trouble falling asleep but felt so exhausted during the day. 

---------- Going to have to go buy more tests, lol.. I exhausted my supply...  I'm probably going to go back through and read all the messages to see if anyone got a BFP post 14 DPO .... I think if I don't see one over the weekend and AF doesn't show up I'll go to the dr


----------



## MinaMae

5starsplus1 said:


> I surely will MinaMae and just went to the bathroom and had very light pink after I wiped....things are looking very good :winkwink:


Yaaaaaaaaaay! I'm so excited for you. :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> --deleting all the old DPO text it's just too long, lol--
> 
> *10DPO* - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy
> 
> *11 DPO* - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy; Tested 11DPO morning and negative
> 
> *12 DPO* - tested this morning and BFN, same breast pain as above and blue veins more prominent, some nausea at lunch and on the drive home, headache (might just be from work, lol), CP still high and squishy, down there seems pretty swollen, CM increased even more so gross and is milky/creamy not clear, constipation
> 
> 13 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, but also no sign of AF.. getting a little discouraged. My breasts still throbbing, and feel bigger. CM milky/creamy and has a pretty consistent heavy flow, CP still high and squishy. Nausea off and on, but was worse at night took, trouble falling asleep but felt so exhausted during the day.
> 
> ---------- Going to have to go buy more tests, lol.. I exhausted my supply...  I'm probably going to go back through and read all the messages to see if anyone got a BFP post 14 DPO .... I think if I don't see one over the weekend and AF doesn't show up I'll go to the dr

When is AF due...still stay positive....don't be discouraged you may be off on when you ovulated so it may be too early to test :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> I surely will MinaMae and just went to the bathroom and had very light pink after I wiped....things are looking very good :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaay! I'm so excited for you. :)Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


----------



## MinaMae

5starsplus1 said:


> When is AF due...still stay positive....don't be discouraged you may be off on when you ovulated so it may be too early to test :winkwink:


My phone app says it should be due today, but then I used a different calculator online to see when I should be testing and it has me on Sunday. I'm not always consistent so it's hard to pinpoint exactly. It's usually pretty easy to tell i'm about to start or ovulate because I cramp like crazy and have diarrhea lol. Those things aren't happening, so I'll still be optimistic until AF comes along...


----------



## Ella10

Don't you just wish we had a beeper or something "warning AF is due to arrive in 1 day!" Or " warning.. Time for baby dance!!"


----------



## MinaMae

Ella10 said:


> Don't you just wish we had a beeper or something "warning AF is due to arrive in 1 day!" Or " warning.. Time for baby dance!!"

Yes please! We should invent it and make millions. Except I am technologically challenged and have done everything in my life to avoid math and science. lol However, I can provide marketing and legal review for new product introductions. ;)


----------



## chocolatemilk

:wacko:Hi ladies, I'm confused lol. Don't know what I'm feeling? ?? Can you help.

I'm 6dpo, I think, af due in 8 days, I have prominent blue veins on my breasts, when feel my cervix, it is low, firm, closed and wet. I aldo hav3 lotiony like cm. I did have some cramping, but that has gone now, I just don't feel like myself. I know it's too early to test, but I really need some opinions. Aah wait there is sone cramping, this is just weird, don't know what to do. Went to the dr day before yesterday, had some kind of infection, he didn't give me any antibiotics as I told him I didn't kn9w if this could be my month. Please don't tell me thevonly way you'll know is to wait and takeva test... I know that. Only want opinions. Thanks ladies


----------



## RainingLove

RainingLove said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and thought I would make this my first post!! Excited to be apart of a supportive and fun community. As the title states this is the first month TTC #1!!! Ahhh!!! :happydance: This whole process has been exciting!!! So I didn't really do any hard core charting at all, pretty basic. I think I ovulated on the 8th or 9th, but I dont know for sure. I should be getting AF on Tuesday-ish.
> 
> Pretty soon after I ovulated my nipples were sensitive which is strange and that has continued thru the TWW.
> 
> about 4 DPO dizzy, sensitive nipples, headache, tiered
> about 5 DPO bloated, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 6 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, bloated, tiered
> about 7 DPO sensitive nipples, bloated, tiered
> about 8 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, really emotional, quick sharp pain in my abdomen, tiered
> about 9 DPO moody, stuffy nose, really emotional, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 10 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, caved and got a :bfn:
> about 11 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, couldn't resist and got a :bfn:
> 
> Before AF I will usually have no symptoms or will have very sore breasts and be very moody. So the symptoms above aren't really all that interesting, but who knows right? Maybe possibly perhaps there is a chance? :af:
> 
> I have 5 HPT waiting for me to use them, but I want to resist! It's so hard tho. :test:
> 
> Good luck to all those at there TWW, I never thought two weeks would be such torture!
> 
> :dust:

Update: 12 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, weird feelings in my tummy, tiered, breasts are getting tender (a usual sing of AF...ughhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooo)

Not sure when I should test again....thinking this month is not the month.


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Im new here and I guess I just need some support from ladies that know what im going through. So I hope you guys don't mind if I join! I guess you can say this is cycle #2 for us.
> 
> Ovulated 3/7... we BD on 3/2 3/5-3/8 please tell me if this cycle looks promising :thumbup:
> 
> 1dpo-mild dizziness
> 2dpo-wet cm....sinus pressure....cramps
> 3dpo-ovulation like cramps on right side...had a dream about implantation :shrug:
> 4dpo-feeling a surge of energy...mild dull cramps on left side...had a dream about someone making me a baby girl blanket :baby lol
> 5dpo-mild cramping feeling positive and strange leg pain...a littlt stuffy when I got up this morning
> 
> 6dpo-checked cervix and had some white cm...bn checking all week but today seems a little more wet...mild cramping but nothing major...could this be another great sign :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 7dpo-Mild cramp...some white cm if I check my cervix...very moody
> 8dpo-mild cramping while sleeping....more white cm today...headache and sore throat....funny feeling pain in pelvic area...praying implantation is about to take place :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 9dpo-slight tingling in both nipples....slight cm if I check cervix....weird pulling in my belly button....according to my calendar today is implantation day (plus minus 3 days) feeling hopeful :happydance:
> *not sure if im updating correctly, can someone help please if im not lol*Click to expand...

The :witch: got me yesterday evening and I took a HPT got a :bfn: at 13 dpo...so hurt and confused because I thought I had great signs but I guess it was all in my head b/c I really want another baby....oh well such as life....may or may not try next month...until then :dust: to you all that are stiil waiting for your :bfp:


----------



## amyamyamy

mina... any updates? testing???


stars sorry the witch got you :( on to next cycle with me!! fx for new years baby!!


----------



## MinaMae

5starsplus1 said:


> The :witch: got me yesterday evening and I took a HPT got a :bfn: at 13 dpo...so hurt and confused because I thought I had great signs but I guess it was all in my head b/c I really want another baby....oh well such as life....may or may not try next month...until then :dust: to you all that are stiil waiting for your :bfp:

OH nooo! :( I'm so sorry. Maybe next month, or the next. It's hard because the PG symptoms are often usually similar to PMS... so it can be hard to tell them apart. Hormones do funny things to us.


----------



## MinaMae

10DPO - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy

11 DPO - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy; Tested 11DPO morning and negative

12 DPO - tested this morning and BFN, same breast pain as above and blue veins more prominent, some nausea at lunch and on the drive home, headache (might just be from work, lol), CP still high and squishy, down there seems pretty swollen, CM increased even more so gross and is milky/creamy not clear, constipation 

13 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, but also no sign of AF.. getting a little discouraged. My breasts still throbbing, and feel bigger. CM milky/creamy and has a pretty consistent heavy flow, CP still high and squishy. Nausea off and on, but was worse at night took, trouble falling asleep but felt so exhausted during the day. 

14 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, and no sign of AF. Breast pains till off and on.. CP high and squishy but doesn't feel "closed" so go figure idk if that means anything. Nausea still off and on... CM still creamy/milky and consistent throughout the day. Tried to drink Dr. Pepper my favorite drink ever and it tasted terrible, and I haven't had meat for almost 15 years and this morning ate a sausage and cheese kolache it was literally the most delicious thing I've ever had.. and usually the smell/thought of meat makes me want to vomit. 

-------------

So idk... I think this is all in my head. I know AF hasn't come yet, but I haven't found too many other women who get their first BFP post 14 DPO. Maybe if implantation was later not the typical 8-9 dpo.. then it might explain why I haven't seen a BFP going off the guidance it can take 5-7 days for you to have enough HCG for a positive test.. but I'm not getting my hopes up. 

I definitely feel really weird, and not like myself... :wacko:


----------



## NinjaPanda

MinaMae said:


> 10DPO - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy
> 
> 11 DPO - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy; Tested 11DPO morning and negative
> 
> 12 DPO - tested this morning and BFN, same breast pain as above and blue veins more prominent, some nausea at lunch and on the drive hom
> e, headache (might just be from work, lol), CP still high and squishy, down there seems pretty swollen, CM increased even more so gross and is milky/creamy not clear, constipation
> 
> 13 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, but also no sign of AF.. getting a little discouraged. My breasts still throbbing, and feel bigger. CM milky/creamy and has a pretty consistent heavy flow, CP still high and squishy. Nausea off and on, but was worse at night took, trouble falling asleep but felt so exhausted during the day.
> 
> 14 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, and no sign of AF. Breast pains till off and on.. CP high and squishy but doesn't feel "closed" so go figure idk if that means anything. Nausea still off and on... CM still creamy/milky and consistent throughout the day. Tried to drink Dr. Pepper my favorite drink ever and it tasted terrible, and I haven't had meat for almost 15 years and this morning ate a sausage and cheese kolache it was literally the most delicious thing I've ever had.. and usually the smell/thought of meat makes me want to vomit.
> 
> -------------
> 
> So idk... I think this is all in my head. I know AF hasn't come yet, but I haven't found too many other women who get their first BFP post 14 DPO. Maybe if implantation was later not the typical 8-9 dpo.. then it might explain why I haven't seen a BFP going off the guidance it can take 5-7 days for you to have enough HCG for a positive test.. but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> I definitely feel really weird, and not like myself... :wacko:

I got my BFP on 16dpo with my pregnancy in December. Keep positive. It really isn't over till the witch comes.


----------



## Sallydaydream

Basically here it goes ...
I have been stalking this post for over a week ... Popping in and out and seeing who got their BFPs and BFNs and to all of you I want to say congratulations and if that's not in order then STICK ON IN THERE !! All you ladies gave me hope so here's my story an I hope it can keep some of you hanging in there like you kept me going !! :hugs:

I have very irregular periods - can come three months , four and my longest was eleven months with NADA ... Needless to say falling pregnant has been hard even out of the 3 years of unprotected sex ... Not to mention the hundreds of pounds I've spent on tests of all kinds &#128586;

I joined this site to let you know my symptoms even for someone who has no idea if my boobs are hurting because I'm gonna maybe come on in the next six months or if my bra is too tight ... So here you go !! 

Last period ended FEB 1st and i honestly thought I was coming on on the 6th of March ... But again NADA and then my symptoms were as follows ... 

9th March - sore belly , cramps and tender boobs - no period yet -_- get on with it body !! 

10 - 12 - nothing !! 

13th March - took pregnancy test because I had gas (burping so much) negative - what was I expecting -_-

14th March - Nipples hurt but feel bruised not like I've seen a lot of people say like super sensitive but as if someone has pinched then and punched them for hours !! Then came the sore throat - like swallowing razor blades - negative test now thinking I'm coming down with a bug instead ...

15th March - nipples only sore when I woke up and throat still sore ... No more preg test so I peed on opk instead ... Negative ...

16th March - Sore throat gone still stuffy nose and boobs tenderness wearing off spotting after sex ... Could have been implantation ?? 

17th March - Nipples errect when I woke up an darker and sore sides of boobs really tender too hungry !!! Just want period to come !! Faint lines in opk ?! Wtf shooting pains in right nipple !! 

18th March - Still have sore boobs ... Like they are bruised nipples still sore and sensative ... Bubbles in belly ish ?? 

19th March - Still sore boobs and they're bigger now too burping still and cervix is high medium firm and barely open ... Still very wet down there too x got a lot of wind - burping and farting ( sorry tmi ) 

20th March - Boobs still feel bruised and nipples still also feel bruised ... They are heavy and really warm to really out I breath walking to work :/ took clear blue pregnancy test at work and instant positive before the bottomed half of the cross had even come up - HAD BREAK DOWN IN LOCKER ROOM FROM SHOCK !! 

21st March - took clear blue digital and it came up PREGNANT 3+ weeks ... I'm so happy that I'm pregnant but have no idea when it happened !! Haha 

Don't give up ladies and if it wasn't for such an inspirational post like this and site where people can freely come and go - I can honestly say I would have given up months ago !!


----------



## MinaMae

Sallydaydream said:


> Basically here it goes ...
> I have been stalking this post for over a week ... Popping in and out and seeing who got their BFPs and BFNs and to all of you I want to say congratulations and if that's not in order then STICK ON IN THERE !! All you ladies gave me hope so here's my story an I hope it can keep some of you hanging in there like you kept me going !! :hugs:
> 
> I have very irregular periods - can come three months , four and my longest was eleven months with NADA ... Needless to say falling pregnant has been hard even out of the 3 years of unprotected sex ... Not to mention the hundreds of pounds I've spent on tests of all kinds &#128586;
> 
> I joined this site to let you know my symptoms even for someone who has no idea if my boobs are hurting because I'm gonna maybe come on in the next six months or if my bra is too tight ... So here you go !!
> 
> Last period ended FEB 1st and i honestly thought I was coming on on the 6th of March ... But again NADA and then my symptoms were as follows ...
> 
> 9th March - sore belly , cramps and tender boobs - no period yet -_- get on with it body !!
> 
> 10 - 12 - nothing !!
> 
> 13th March - took pregnancy test because I had gas (burping so much) negative - what was I expecting -_-
> 
> 14th March - Nipples hurt but feel bruised not like I've seen a lot of people say like super sensitive but as if someone has pinched then and punched them for hours !! Then came the sore throat - like swallowing razor blades - negative test now thinking I'm coming down with a bug instead ...
> 
> 15th March - nipples only sore when I woke up and throat still sore ... No more preg test so I peed on opk instead ... Negative ...
> 
> 16th March - Sore throat gone still stuffy nose and boobs tenderness wearing off spotting after sex ... Could have been implantation ??
> 
> 17th March - Nipples errect when I woke up an darker and sore sides of boobs really tender too hungry !!! Just want period to come !! Faint lines in opk ?! Wtf shooting pains in right nipple !!
> 
> 18th March - Still have sore boobs ... Like they are bruised nipples still sore and sensative ... Bubbles in belly ish ??
> 
> 19th March - Still sore boobs and they're bigger now too burping still and cervix is high medium firm and barely open ... Still very wet down there too x got a lot of wind - burping and farting ( sorry tmi )
> 
> 20th March - Boobs still feel bruised and nipples still also feel bruised ... They are heavy and really warm to really out I breath walking to work :/ took clear blue pregnancy test at work and instant positive before the bottomed half of the cross had even come up - HAD BREAK DOWN IN LOCKER ROOM FROM SHOCK !!
> 
> 21st March - took clear blue digital and it came up PREGNANT 3+ weeks ... I'm so happy that I'm pregnant but have no idea when it happened !! Haha
> 
> Don't give up ladies and if it wasn't for such an inspirational post like this and site where people can freely come and go - I can honestly say I would have given up months ago !!

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping


----------



## 5starsplus1

amyamyamy said:


> mina... any updates? testing???
> 
> 
> stars sorry the witch got you :( on to next cycle with me!! fx for new years baby!!

Thanks amyamyamy.....I think we may try next month but im not going to do any OPK tracking....we are not gonna go all in we are just gonna distress and maybe nature will take its course....Im in my emotions right now but I know it will happen when the time is right....good luck to you on ur :bfp: next month...maybe we will both be able to turn our post green :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Sallydaydream said:


> Basically here it goes ...
> I have been stalking this post for over a week ... Popping in and out and seeing who got their BFPs and BFNs and to all of you I want to say congratulations and if that's not in order then STICK ON IN THERE !! All you ladies gave me hope so here's my story an I hope it can keep some of you hanging in there like you kept me going !! :hugs:
> 
> I have very irregular periods - can come three months , four and my longest was eleven months with NADA ... Needless to say falling pregnant has been hard even out of the 3 years of unprotected sex ... Not to mention the hundreds of pounds I've spent on tests of all kinds &#128586;
> 
> I joined this site to let you know my symptoms even for someone who has no idea if my boobs are hurting because I'm gonna maybe come on in the next six months or if my bra is too tight ... So here you go !!
> 
> Last period ended FEB 1st and i honestly thought I was coming on on the 6th of March ... But again NADA and then my symptoms were as follows ...
> 
> 9th March - sore belly , cramps and tender boobs - no period yet -_- get on with it body !!
> 
> 10 - 12 - nothing !!
> 
> 13th March - took pregnancy test because I had gas (burping so much) negative - what was I expecting -_-
> 
> 14th March - Nipples hurt but feel bruised not like I've seen a lot of people say like super sensitive but as if someone has pinched then and punched them for hours !! Then came the sore throat - like swallowing razor blades - negative test now thinking I'm coming down with a bug instead ...
> 
> 15th March - nipples only sore when I woke up and throat still sore ... No more preg test so I peed on opk instead ... Negative ...
> 
> 16th March - Sore throat gone still stuffy nose and boobs tenderness wearing off spotting after sex ... Could have been implantation ??
> 
> 17th March - Nipples errect when I woke up an darker and sore sides of boobs really tender too hungry !!! Just want period to come !! Faint lines in opk ?! Wtf shooting pains in right nipple !!
> 
> 18th March - Still have sore boobs ... Like they are bruised nipples still sore and sensative ... Bubbles in belly ish ??
> 
> 19th March - Still sore boobs and they're bigger now too burping still and cervix is high medium firm and barely open ... Still very wet down there too x got a lot of wind - burping and farting ( sorry tmi )
> 
> 20th March - Boobs still feel bruised and nipples still also feel bruised ... They are heavy and really warm to really out I breath walking to work :/ took clear blue pregnancy test at work and instant positive before the bottomed half of the cross had even come up - HAD BREAK DOWN IN LOCKER ROOM FROM SHOCK !!
> 
> 21st March - took clear blue digital and it came up PREGNANT 3+ weeks ... I'm so happy that I'm pregnant but have no idea when it happened !! Haha
> 
> Don't give up ladies and if it wasn't for such an inspirational post like this and site where people can freely come and go - I can honestly say I would have given up months ago !!

congrats :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: got me yesterday evening and I took a HPT got a :bfn: at 13 dpo...so hurt and confused because I thought I had great signs but I guess it was all in my head b/c I really want another baby....oh well such as life....may or may not try next month...until then :dust: to you all that are stiil waiting for your :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> OH nooo! :( I'm so sorry. Maybe next month, or the next. It's hard because the PG symptoms are often usually similar to PMS... so it can be hard to tell them apart. Hormones do funny things to us.Click to expand...

Thank you MinaMae


----------



## 5starsplus1

RainingLove said:


> RainingLove said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and thought I would make this my first post!! Excited to be apart of a supportive and fun community. As the title states this is the first month TTC #1!!! Ahhh!!! :happydance: This whole process has been exciting!!! So I didn't really do any hard core charting at all, pretty basic. I think I ovulated on the 8th or 9th, but I dont know for sure. I should be getting AF on Tuesday-ish.
> 
> Pretty soon after I ovulated my nipples were sensitive which is strange and that has continued thru the TWW.
> 
> about 4 DPO dizzy, sensitive nipples, headache, tiered
> about 5 DPO bloated, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 6 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, bloated, tiered
> about 7 DPO sensitive nipples, bloated, tiered
> about 8 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, really emotional, quick sharp pain in my abdomen, tiered
> about 9 DPO moody, stuffy nose, really emotional, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 10 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, caved and got a :bfn:
> about 11 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, couldn't resist and got a :bfn:
> 
> Before AF I will usually have no symptoms or will have very sore breasts and be very moody. So the symptoms above aren't really all that interesting, but who knows right? Maybe possibly perhaps there is a chance? :af:
> 
> I have 5 HPT waiting for me to use them, but I want to resist! It's so hard tho. :test:
> 
> Good luck to all those at there TWW, I never thought two weeks would be such torture!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Update: 12 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, weird feelings in my tummy, tiered, breasts are getting tender (a usual sing of AF...ughhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooo)
> 
> Not sure when I should test again....thinking this month is not the month.Click to expand...

stay positive RainingLove :thumbup:


----------



## RainingLove

RainingLove said:


> RainingLove said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and thought I would make this my first post!! Excited to be apart of a supportive and fun community. As the title states this is the first month TTC #1!!! Ahhh!!! :happydance: This whole process has been exciting!!! So I didn't really do any hard core charting at all, pretty basic. I think I ovulated on the 8th or 9th, but I dont know for sure. I should be getting AF on Tuesday-ish.
> 
> Pretty soon after I ovulated my nipples were sensitive which is strange and that has continued thru the TWW.
> 
> about 4 DPO dizzy, sensitive nipples, headache, tiered
> about 5 DPO bloated, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 6 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, bloated, tiered
> about 7 DPO sensitive nipples, bloated, tiered
> about 8 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, really emotional, quick sharp pain in my abdomen, tiered
> about 9 DPO moody, stuffy nose, really emotional, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 10 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, caved and got a :bfn:
> about 11 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, couldn't resist and got a :bfn:
> 
> Before AF I will usually have no symptoms or will have very sore breasts and be very moody. So the symptoms above aren't really all that interesting, but who knows right? Maybe possibly perhaps there is a chance? :af:
> 
> I have 5 HPT waiting for me to use them, but I want to resist! It's so hard tho. :test:
> 
> Good luck to all those at there TWW, I never thought two weeks would be such torture!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Update: 12 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, weird feelings in my tummy, tiered, breasts are getting tender (a usual sing of AF...ughhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooo)
> 
> Not sure when I should test again....thinking this month is not the month.Click to expand...

Update: 13 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, emotional, tested and it was a :bfn:

Pretty sure all my DPOs are off...I have about usually around a 28-32 day cycle. So the DPOS are estimates. 

Also every day after ov I have have vivid dreams, I normally dont remember many of my dreams, so that was something cool.

Thank you for the support!!!! xoxoxox

Update: 14 DPO AF got me today. I'm out. :(


----------



## MinaMae

RainingLove said:


> RainingLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainingLove said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and thought I would make this my first post!! Excited to be apart of a supportive and fun community. As the title states this is the first month TTC #1!!! Ahhh!!! :happydance: This whole process has been exciting!!! So I didn't really do any hard core charting at all, pretty basic. I think I ovulated on the 8th or 9th, but I dont know for sure. I should be getting AF on Tuesday-ish.
> 
> Pretty soon after I ovulated my nipples were sensitive which is strange and that has continued thru the TWW.
> 
> about 4 DPO dizzy, sensitive nipples, headache, tiered
> about 5 DPO bloated, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 6 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, bloated, tiered
> about 7 DPO sensitive nipples, bloated, tiered
> about 8 DPO sensitive nipples, stuffy nose, really emotional, quick sharp pain in my abdomen, tiered
> about 9 DPO moody, stuffy nose, really emotional, sensitive nipples, tiered
> about 10 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, caved and got a :bfn:
> about 11 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tiered, couldn't resist and got a :bfn:
> 
> Before AF I will usually have no symptoms or will have very sore breasts and be very moody. So the symptoms above aren't really all that interesting, but who knows right? Maybe possibly perhaps there is a chance? :af:
> 
> I have 5 HPT waiting for me to use them, but I want to resist! It's so hard tho. :test:
> 
> Good luck to all those at there TWW, I never thought two weeks would be such torture!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Update: 12 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, weird feelings in my tummy, tiered, breasts are getting tender (a usual sing of AF...ughhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooooo)
> 
> Not sure when I should test again....thinking this month is not the month.Click to expand...
> 
> Update: 13 DPO moody, sensitive nipples, tender breasts, emotional, tested and it was a :bfn:
> 
> Pretty sure all my DPOs are off...I have about usually around a 28-32 day cycle. So the DPOS are estimates.
> 
> Also every day after ov I have have vivid dreams, I normally dont remember many of my dreams, so that was something cool.
> 
> Thank you for the support!!!! xoxoxox
> 
> Update: 14 DPO AF got me today. I'm out. :(Click to expand...

I'm so sorry! That really stinks. :( best of luck on the next cycle <3


----------



## MinaMae

10DPO - Same old exhaustion and being very tired, mild cramping in the afternoon, still congested and stuffy (believing probably allergies), breasts are painful all throughout the day (it is really, really uncomfortable), nipples/areolas look darker and are getting bigger, diminished appetite, and CM looking milky/creamy

11 DPO - still tired and took a long nap, no cramping, still congested and stuffy, breasts incredibly painful and sore, some pain under my underarms and nipple throbbing, CP is high and very squishy (I think a good sign and not one for AF), and CM has increased and is milky and creamy; Tested 11DPO morning and negative

12 DPO - tested this morning and BFN, same breast pain as above and blue veins more prominent, some nausea at lunch and on the drive hom
e, headache (might just be from work, lol), CP still high and squishy, down there seems pretty swollen, CM increased even more so gross and is milky/creamy not clear, constipation 

13 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, but also no sign of AF.. getting a little discouraged. My breasts still throbbing, and feel bigger. CM milky/creamy and has a pretty consistent heavy flow, CP still high and squishy. Nausea off and on, but was worse at night took, trouble falling asleep but felt so exhausted during the day. 

14 DPO - Tested this morning again BFN, and no sign of AF. Breast pains till off and on.. CP high and squishy but doesn't feel "closed" so go figure idk if that means anything. Nausea still off and on... CM still creamy/milky and consistent throughout the day. Tried to drink Dr. Pepper my favorite drink ever and it tasted terrible, and I haven't had meat for almost 15 years and this morning ate a sausage and cheese kolache it was literally the most delicious thing I've ever had.. and usually the smell/thought of meat makes me want to vomit. 

15 DPO - Tested again BFN... still no sign of AF. Breasts still hurt, I noticed I now have bright blue veins from my shoulders to my chest.. CP still high and squishy, CM still milky/white a lot of it, some nausea off and on but no vomiting, pelvic pain/soreness, lower backache, and exhaustion. enhanced sense of smell (popcorn at target made me want to die) and more sensitive to spicy flavors in salsa which I love. Also could not eat purple lettuce aftertaste was terrible. 

----------

Not sure what's up with this month.. but I'm going to remain optimistic. My boyfriend is convinced I am pregnant. He says I now have a 6th sense. I think he's full of it. I did do some reading and found out a very small percentage of women have problems getting + HPT's.. some not until late and even some not ever especially if they have had UTI's in the past and kidney infections. I have chronic kidney infections, so that could be a reason if I'm still experiencing all these symptoms and AF is nowhere to be found. I think I'll just have to get get a blood test if it keeps up. Last possibility, it's all in my head.  Otherwise, patience isn't my thing and I'm realllly having to work on it. lol


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)


----------



## Kukonut

Kukonut said:


> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Just some background info. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 cycles now, and I have become OBSESSED with symptom boards. This is my first post ever though!
> 
> I'm currently in my TWW in attempt #2. My cycles are also super long (37 days).
> 
> I should also note I've been having some constant weird cramping/pressure in my right side for the past couple months. I'm getting an ultrasound next week to see what the problem is. My doc thinks it's most likely fibroid pain. But nonetheless, it makes it difficult to feel for twinges, pulling and the like!
> 
> Anyway, here are my symptoms.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary!
> 2 DPO: Nipples hurt! I rarely get sore breasts or nipples so I noticed this immediately. Watery CM
> 3 DPO: Nipples still hurt, gassy
> 4 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 5 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 6 DPO: Sore nipples, weird cramps in lower tummy
> 7 DPO: Sore nipples, pain just below belly button that lasted a couple hours. Noticed creamy CM.
> 8 DPO: Nipples less sore, but sore boobs close to armpits. Woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Headache and tired! Lotion CM.
> 
> Going to wait until 10 DPO to do a HPT. Fx!
> 
> Update guys!
> 9 DPO: I did a FRER HPT this morning and saw a BFN. :( But it's still early! My boobs hurt so much last night, I had to sleep on my back. Also feeling a little crampy and I don't know. I feel off. I'm going to test again at 11 DPO.Click to expand...

Update #2! 
Ahhh, I'm freaking out guys and I don't know what to do!!

10 DPO: Cracked again and used my second FRER HPT. BFN again. Got mad at myself for testing early. Had some cramping and pinching, but very similar to AF cramps. 

11 DPO (today): Decided to test again because I just feel weird. Used an Exact generic brand test (not early detection) not expecting to see anything, but saw a SUPER RIDICULOUSLY faint line. Had to squint and hold it up to window light to see it. Now I'm questioning I saw anything. I kept the test and checked it a few hours later, and now there is a darker blue line, but I think that's an evap. Going to be strong and try another test tomorrow morning. 

Any recommendations on which brand I should try???

EEEEKKK.


----------



## MUMOF5

Kukonut said:


> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Just some background info. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 cycles now, and I have become OBSESSED with symptom boards. This is my first post ever though!
> 
> I'm currently in my TWW in attempt #2. My cycles are also super long (37 days).
> 
> I should also note I've been having some constant weird cramping/pressure in my right side for the past couple months. I'm getting an ultrasound next week to see what the problem is. My doc thinks it's most likely fibroid pain. But nonetheless, it makes it difficult to feel for twinges, pulling and the like!
> 
> Anyway, here are my symptoms.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary!
> 2 DPO: Nipples hurt! I rarely get sore breasts or nipples so I noticed this immediately. Watery CM
> 3 DPO: Nipples still hurt, gassy
> 4 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 5 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 6 DPO: Sore nipples, weird cramps in lower tummy
> 7 DPO: Sore nipples, pain just below belly button that lasted a couple hours. Noticed creamy CM.
> 8 DPO: Nipples less sore, but sore boobs close to armpits. Woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Headache and tired! Lotion CM.
> 
> Going to wait until 10 DPO to do a HPT. Fx!
> 
> Update guys!
> 9 DPO: I did a FRER HPT this morning and saw a BFN. :( But it's still early! My boobs hurt so much last night, I had to sleep on my back. Also feeling a little crampy and I don't know. I feel off. I'm going to test again at 11 DPO.Click to expand...
> 
> Update #2!
> Ahhh, I'm freaking out guys and I don't know what to do!!
> 
> 10 DPO: Cracked again and used my second FRER HPT. BFN again. Got mad at myself for testing early. Had some cramping and pinching, but very similar to AF cramps.
> 
> 11 DPO (today): Decided to test again because I just feel weird. Used an Exact generic brand test (not early detection) not expecting to see anything, but saw a SUPER RIDICULOUSLY faint line. Had to squint and hold it up to window light to see it. Now I'm questioning I saw anything. I kept the test and checked it a few hours later, and now there is a darker blue line, but I think that's an evap. Going to be strong and try another test tomorrow morning.
> 
> Any recommendations on which brand I should try???
> 
> EEEEKKK.Click to expand...

I'd try a FRER or a pink dye test as I've heard quite a few ladies get false results with the blue dye preg tests. Good luck x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Kukonut - a line is a line, no matter how faint. Try again with a frer. It's a pink dye test, early/temporary congrats to you!


----------



## Kukonut

Kukonut said:


> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Just some background info. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 cycles now, and I have become OBSESSED with symptom boards. This is my first post ever though!
> 
> I'm currently in my TWW in attempt #2. My cycles are also super long (37 days).
> 
> I should also note I've been having some constant weird cramping/pressure in my right side for the past couple months. I'm getting an ultrasound next week to see what the problem is. My doc thinks it's most likely fibroid pain. But nonetheless, it makes it difficult to feel for twinges, pulling and the like!
> 
> Anyway, here are my symptoms.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary!
> 2 DPO: Nipples hurt! I rarely get sore breasts or nipples so I noticed this immediately. Watery CM
> 3 DPO: Nipples still hurt, gassy
> 4 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 5 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 6 DPO: Sore nipples, weird cramps in lower tummy
> 7 DPO: Sore nipples, pain just below belly button that lasted a couple hours. Noticed creamy CM.
> 8 DPO: Nipples less sore, but sore boobs close to armpits. Woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Headache and tired! Lotion CM.
> 
> Going to wait until 10 DPO to do a HPT. Fx!
> 
> Update guys!
> 9 DPO: I did a FRER HPT this morning and saw a BFN. :( But it's still early! My boobs hurt so much last night, I had to sleep on my back. Also feeling a little crampy and I don't know. I feel off. I'm going to test again at 11 DPO.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Update #2!
> Ahhh, I'm freaking out guys and I don't know what to do!!
> 
> 10 DPO: Cracked again and used my second FRER HPT. BFN again. Got mad at myself for testing early. Had some cramping and pinching, but very similar to AF cramps.
> 
> 11 DPO (today): Decided to test again because I just feel weird. Used an Exact generic brand test (not early detection) not expecting to see anything, but saw a SUPER RIDICULOUSLY faint line. Had to squint and hold it up to window light to see it. Now I'm questioning I saw anything. I kept the test and checked it a few hours later, and now there is a darker blue line, but I think that's an evap. Going to be strong and try another test tomorrow morning.
> 
> Any recommendations on which brand I should try???
> 
> EEEEKKK.Click to expand...



UPDATE: 12 DPO - Guys, it's 5:30 in the morning, I just took a Life brand digital test so I wouldn't have to line read. And guess what. BFP!!!. I am in complete shock. I was starting this think I was out this month, as for the last 2 days or so, my "symptoms" have gone away a lot. My boobs are even sore right now. HOWEVER, I knew from early after ovulation when my nipples were hurting that something was up. 

Please. everyone on here that is thinking, and hoping and watching every symptom, NEVER give up hope!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Kukonut said:


> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Just some background info. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 cycles now, and I have become OBSESSED with symptom boards. This is my first post ever though!
> 
> I'm currently in my TWW in attempt #2. My cycles are also super long (37 days).
> 
> I should also note I've been having some constant weird cramping/pressure in my right side for the past couple months. I'm getting an ultrasound next week to see what the problem is. My doc thinks it's most likely fibroid pain. But nonetheless, it makes it difficult to feel for twinges, pulling and the like!
> 
> Anyway, here are my symptoms.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary!
> 2 DPO: Nipples hurt! I rarely get sore breasts or nipples so I noticed this immediately. Watery CM
> 3 DPO: Nipples still hurt, gassy
> 4 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 5 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 6 DPO: Sore nipples, weird cramps in lower tummy
> 7 DPO: Sore nipples, pain just below belly button that lasted a couple hours. Noticed creamy CM.
> 8 DPO: Nipples less sore, but sore boobs close to armpits. Woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Headache and tired! Lotion CM.
> 
> Going to wait until 10 DPO to do a HPT. Fx!
> 
> Update guys!
> 9 DPO: I did a FRER HPT this morning and saw a BFN. :( But it's still early! My boobs hurt so much last night, I had to sleep on my back. Also feeling a little crampy and I don't know. I feel off. I'm going to test again at 11 DPO.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Update #2!
> Ahhh, I'm freaking out guys and I don't know what to do!!
> 
> 10 DPO: Cracked again and used my second FRER HPT. BFN again. Got mad at myself for testing early. Had some cramping and pinching, but very similar to AF cramps.
> 
> 11 DPO (today): Decided to test again because I just feel weird. Used an Exact generic brand test (not early detection) not expecting to see anything, but saw a SUPER RIDICULOUSLY faint line. Had to squint and hold it up to window light to see it. Now I'm questioning I saw anything. I kept the test and checked it a few hours later, and now there is a darker blue line, but I think that's an evap. Going to be strong and try another test tomorrow morning.
> 
> Any recommendations on which brand I should try???
> 
> EEEEKKK.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 12 DPO - Guys, it's 5:30 in the morning, I just took a Life brand digital test so I wouldn't have to line read. And guess what. BFP!!!. I am in complete shock. I was starting this think I was out this month, as for the last 2 days or so, my "symptoms" have gone away a lot. My boobs are even sore right now. HOWEVER, I knew from early after ovulation when my nipples were hurting that something was up.
> 
> Please. everyone on here that is thinking, and hoping and watching every symptom, NEVER give up hope!Click to expand...


Congrats...im happy for you!


----------



## MinaMae

Kukonut said:


> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kukonut said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Just some background info. My DH and I have been TTC for 2 cycles now, and I have become OBSESSED with symptom boards. This is my first post ever though!
> 
> I'm currently in my TWW in attempt #2. My cycles are also super long (37 days).
> 
> I should also note I've been having some constant weird cramping/pressure in my right side for the past couple months. I'm getting an ultrasound next week to see what the problem is. My doc thinks it's most likely fibroid pain. But nonetheless, it makes it difficult to feel for twinges, pulling and the like!
> 
> Anyway, here are my symptoms.
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary!
> 2 DPO: Nipples hurt! I rarely get sore breasts or nipples so I noticed this immediately. Watery CM
> 3 DPO: Nipples still hurt, gassy
> 4 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 5 DPO: Sore nipples, gassy
> 6 DPO: Sore nipples, weird cramps in lower tummy
> 7 DPO: Sore nipples, pain just below belly button that lasted a couple hours. Noticed creamy CM.
> 8 DPO: Nipples less sore, but sore boobs close to armpits. Woke up nauseous and with a stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Headache and tired! Lotion CM.
> 
> Going to wait until 10 DPO to do a HPT. Fx!
> 
> Update guys!
> 9 DPO: I did a FRER HPT this morning and saw a BFN. :( But it's still early! My boobs hurt so much last night, I had to sleep on my back. Also feeling a little crampy and I don't know. I feel off. I'm going to test again at 11 DPO.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Update #2!
> Ahhh, I'm freaking out guys and I don't know what to do!!
> 
> 10 DPO: Cracked again and used my second FRER HPT. BFN again. Got mad at myself for testing early. Had some cramping and pinching, but very similar to AF cramps.
> 
> 11 DPO (today): Decided to test again because I just feel weird. Used an Exact generic brand test (not early detection) not expecting to see anything, but saw a SUPER RIDICULOUSLY faint line. Had to squint and hold it up to window light to see it. Now I'm questioning I saw anything. I kept the test and checked it a few hours later, and now there is a darker blue line, but I think that's an evap. Going to be strong and try another test tomorrow morning.
> 
> Any recommendations on which brand I should try???
> 
> EEEEKKK.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: 12 DPO - Guys, it's 5:30 in the morning, I just took a Life brand digital test so I wouldn't have to line read. And guess what. BFP!!!. I am in complete shock. I was starting this think I was out this month, as for the last 2 days or so, my "symptoms" have gone away a lot. My boobs are even sore right now. HOWEVER, I knew from early after ovulation when my nipples were hurting that something was up.
> 
> Please. everyone on here that is thinking, and hoping and watching every symptom, NEVER give up hope!Click to expand...




Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! Congratulations!! This is exciting news! :)


----------



## Kukonut

You were right NinjaPanda! Thank you! I don't know what's wrong with me - I got a digital and it clearly says "pregnant" but I still don't really believe it.


----------



## Kukonut

Thank you so much MinaMae! I still don't think it's real.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay! Congrats kukonut!! I remember the same feeling when I got my bfp in December. Will probably be in even more disbelief if/when it happens again.


----------



## MinaMae

Update 

16 DPO took another test this morning and BFN.....! Still no AF. My uterus area feels sore and full.. and a little light pain but it isn't really cramping. When I have AF or pre-AF cramps it's like WWIII going on inside me. Last night sleep (technically on 15 DPO) was rough. I couldn't lay on my stomach due to breast pain, and I had heartburn. 

I caved and ordered a quantitative blood test. Just waiting on the results now....! I figure I'd rather have peace of mind from a blood test than just keep peeing on sticks for nothing when AF doesn't seem to be coming any time soon.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol


----------



## MUMOF5

Ok onto cycle #7, so today I got my crosshairs on ff, so I shall start logging symptoms again. 

1-2 dpo: nothing of note. Dtd both these days.

3 dpo: ff gave crosshairs today. Slight cramping this morning, more to lower left side. Tender nips (usual for post ov). Bit of heartburn after dinner.

4 dpo: very lightly pink tinged creamy/lotiony discharge. Seriously heightened sense of smell today. Think I may have an infection? &#128532;, if still same tomorrow will make appt to see Dr.

5 dpo: not much cm at all today. Symptoms of infection seem to have subsided. Woke up quite sniffly this morning, but could be last of a mild cold I had. No real other symptoms to note.

6 dpo: temp shot up this morning. Not much cm today either, what there is is stickyish. Bit of a full feeling in lower abdomen. Nips still tender/sore.


----------



## MinaMae

Updateeeeee

Still no AF, but I got my results back from my blood test. Not pregnant! Oh well. I'm guessing the witch will be seeing me sooner than later.. I also started temping to get a better grasp on when I'm ovulating/not. I'm beginning to see how irregular my cycle is. I think I might have actually ovulated during the first week of what I thought was my TWW! I had some super watery/milky CM which I mistook as early-pregnancy CM since it wasn't totally clear that was probably ovulation related. Or I just didn't ovulate at all. 

Going to think hard on whether we're changing the status from WTT to TTC. We're nore NTNP atm.. and this little event I think left me and my bf both kinda sad that I'm not pregnant. Especially if my cycle really is this irregular it might be better to start trying sooner since it'll take some time. So we'll see! Best of luck to everyone and baby dust!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

MinaMae said:


> Updateeeeee
> 
> Still no AF, but I got my results back from my blood test. Not pregnant! Oh well. I'm guessing the witch will be seeing me sooner than later.. I also started temping to get a better grasp on when I'm ovulating/not. I'm beginning to see how irregular my cycle is. I think I might have actually ovulated during the first week of what I thought was my TWW! I had some super watery/milky CM which I mistook as early-pregnancy CM since it wasn't totally clear that was probably ovulation related. Or I just didn't ovulate at all.
> 
> Going to think hard on whether we're changing the status from WTT to TTC. We're nore NTNP atm.. and this little event I think left me and my bf both kinda sad that I'm not pregnant. Especially if my cycle really is this irregular it might be better to start trying sooner since it'll take some time. So we'll see! Best of luck to everyone and baby dust!!

So sorry to hear this....I understand how you guys feel....I was so sure that we were pregnant but so not the case...Me and my DH have an appt this Friday to see if everything is fine....I just came over of BC in November so that may be playing a HUGE role in us not bn pregnant yet...We are not gonna try this month and we may not try again until June July but we will see...Best of luck to you all!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.


----------



## 5starsplus1

NinjaPanda said:


> Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.
> 
> 1 dpo - just some cramping
> 
> 2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)
> 
> 3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol
> 
> 4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!
> 
> 5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

Hope this is your month :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i hope you can help me but im only cd 18 maybe 19/20 if you count my spotting but i feel so so frikkin nauseous! i cant ignore it, and ive had it since yesterday but not been sick but i feel i will be any second.. its how i remember my ms with ds but i didnt get it til 4 weeks and 2 days.. has anyone been this sicky feeling this early? i thought it was a bug but ive not been sick..


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks 5stars. I hope so too! I'm trying to not get my hopes up though. :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

6 dpo - dizzy and headache in spite of all the water I have been drinking, hot flashes, tender bbs again, and for some reason my lower abdomen just feels tighter.


----------



## 5starsplus1

NinjaPanda said:


> Thanks 5stars. I hope so too! I'm trying to not get my hopes up though. :)

I understand, I had my hopes up for the last two months :nope:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I've put a lot of pressure on myself since the miscarriage. I swore I wouldn't do that this month because every time I get my hopes up, the disappointment is worse. So this cycle, I have been taking it easy and just tracking things for the sake of tracking/having something "on paper" (so to speak) but I am not going to read too much into any of it and we'll see if I can get that bfp/sticky rainbow baby.


----------



## 5starsplus1

NinjaPanda said:


> Yeah, I've put a lot of pressure on myself since the miscarriage. I swore I wouldn't do that this month because every time I get my hopes up, the disappointment is worse. So this cycle, I have been taking it easy and just tracking things for the sake of tracking/having something "on paper" (so to speak) but I am not going to read too much into any of it and we'll see if I can get that bfp/sticky rainbow baby.

Totally understand....we are not trying but we are not preventing either. It's so much pressure on the both of us when we actually "try" as oppose to just letting it happen. I will post my systems after I ovulate and we shall see if I get my BFP! But again not really expecting it this month!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Fx for you! You never know. I hear a lot of couple that stop trying and just "go with the flow" end up conceiving. Hopefully you can be one of those! :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

NinjaPanda said:


> Fx for you! You never know. I hear a lot of couple that stop trying and just "go with the flow" end up conceiving. Hopefully you can be one of those! :)

Thanks NinjaPanda and my fx for you too


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Ok onto cycle #7, so today I got my crosshairs on ff, so I shall start logging symptoms again.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing of note. Dtd both these days.
> 
> 3 dpo: ff gave crosshairs today. Slight cramping this morning, more to lower left side. Tender nips (usual for post ov). Bit of heartburn after dinner.
> 
> 4 dpo: very lightly pink tinged creamy/lotiony discharge. Seriously heightened sense of smell today.
> 
> 5 dpo: not much cm at all today. Symptoms of infection seem to have subsided. Woke up quite sniffly this morning, but could be last of a mild cold I had. No real other symptoms to note.
> 
> 6 dpo: temp shot up this morning. Not much cm today either, what there is is stickyish. Bit of a full feeling in lower abdomen. Nips still tender/sore.

7 dpo: nips not so sore today. Awoke with headache. Really bad mood today. Mild cramps in eve. Cm sticky, not much of it.

8 dpo: Foul mood again. Very slight nausea late this afternoon. armpits/side of breast slightly sore.

9 dpo: short while after getting up started feeling nauseous again. Also been sneezing randomly, have been for a few days. Brief spell of mild cramps. Cm still pretty non existent. I caved and tested, BFN :(. I know it's still early but I kind of feel like I would have got a positive if I was. Won't test again, unless AF is late. 

Updated


----------



## LizaA

Okay here are my symptoms, hopefully someone can help (I don't track ovulation, so just educated guesses based on a 29-31 day cycle.

~2dpo until 6 dpo- sore breasts (this usually lasts until a few days into my period, but suddenly stopped)

~7dpo started bleeding-somewhat heavily. Enough to almost fill 3 tampons over 24 hours

~8dpo&9dpo very very light bleeding-just some spots on tip of tampons throughout the day

~10dpo-12dpo-nothing but very light cramping at night

~13dpo&14dpo-nothing but very light cramping at night and then a bit of brown sticky blood each day less than a dime size. 

I have also have had a bad cold since about 5dpo. Usually I am very depressed and cranky before my period comes, but never had that at all this cycle. If it wasn't for that one day of heavyish bleeding I would be sure I was pregnant, but now I am very confused. My periods always last 5-6 days with a lot of heavy bleeding, and have never in 11 years of getting periods been early. Any idea what this could be? IB? Very strange period? Hormone imbalance?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

6 dpo - dizzy and headache in spite of all the water I have been drinking, hot flashes, tender bbs again, and for some reason my lower abdomen just feels tighter.

7 dpo - tired, hungry, tight feeling in lower ab still, bbs feel more like they're bruised now (very achy/sore to the touch).


----------



## NinjaPanda

Liza, I've never had IB before but it could very well be. Have you taken a test yet? It could also be that your cycles are changing too.... As I got older, my cycle slowly changed and then it changed slightly again after I had my miscarriage. The body does weird things sometimes.


----------



## StrayMouse

Well, I stalked, creeped and read each and ever post on this tread from the beginning. As awkward as that sounds, it's given me hope. This is my first cycle temping and tracking, so it is very easy that my charting is off as far as DPO and Ov day. 
5DPO Some light cramping, creamy CM increasing in volume, had a craving for milk and pepperocinis, tight feeling in lower abdominals, increased urination (Though I recently cut all drinks but water from my diet so it might just be from the increase in water), feeling bloated, sleepy and thirsty. Nose is itchy and dry, some dried blood in nasal mucus.
6DPO Gassy, bloaty, creamy cm when wiping, constipated!, super sleepy dreaming about babies, irritable, craving milk again,odd pully-crampy sensation on right side of groin,increase in saliva, cramps!, headache, pulling sensation from lower abdominals to groin,small amounts of stretchy CM collected from outside of opening (Maybe I'm Oving late?), super freaking hot!, 
(Beginning to think I messed up my calender. Last month's cycle was short, 28 days, but I think I'm usually a 30 or 31 dayer.)
Creamy cm is now just a wetish cm.
7DPO Crampy, gassy, slight temp elevation, hard BM, hungry, odd backache in mid back, left side, sore bb, Fatigue, long cramp around 1pm followed by a long pulling sensation to the right of belly button, bbt dip .6 points.
8DPO Cramps, sore bbs, diarhea, BBT up .1 point, creamyish CM continues, bloody nose, Light headed all day
9DPO Bloody nose again, loose stool, Vivid dream last night, cramping is gone, irritating ingrown hair under eyebrow for 3 days!, woke up again to pee, vivid dreams, (To be continued)


----------



## StrayMouse

I forgot to add, bbt is up 5 points from yesterday.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

6 dpo - dizzy and headache in spite of all the water I have been drinking, hot flashes, tender bbs again, and for some reason my lower abdomen just feels tighter.

7 dpo - tired, hungry, tight feeling in lower ab still, bbs feel more like they're bruised now (very achy/sore to the touch).

8 dpo - nausea breifly in morning, tender boobs, moody/emotional, hot flashes (though, I was also baking today....), temp went up some more after being fairly stable the past four days.


----------



## StrayMouse

I hope you get a BPF this month, Ninja Panda!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks, you too StrayMouse! ^.^ Fx!


----------



## PestyY

Hello, Ladies!

Here is where I am at so far:

-1DPO - HCG trigger and 2 good follicles
O Day - IUI, no symptoms other than spotting from IUI
1DPO - nothing
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - headache, some cramping
4DPO - bad headache, some nausea, cramping
5DPO - bad headache, cramping

I hope this is the month! Good luck everyone!


----------



## StrayMouse

10DPO Temp still up (Went up .1), headache, feel like I'm getting a cold, little blood when blowing nose, dreamt that I got a BFP, irritable with 6 year old daughter, cramps, feel like AF is coming :c, thirsty (So far, that's it.)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

6 dpo - dizzy and headache in spite of all the water I have been drinking, hot flashes, tender bbs again, and for some reason my lower abdomen just feels tighter.

7 dpo - tired, hungry, tight feeling in lower ab still, bbs feel more like they're bruised now (very achy/sore to the touch).

8 dpo - nausea breifly in morning, tender boobs, moody/emotional, hot flashes (though, I was also baking today....), temp went up some more after being fairly stable the past four days.

9 dpo - tender boobs with random twinges, nausea, tired.


----------



## StrayMouse

I caved and tested. BFN. But, I drink a lot of water, and for testing so late in the day I could have diluted it really badly... We'll see. I'm bummed, but haven't lost hope yet.


----------



## NinjaPanda

I hear ya.... I caved too. Tested late this afternoon, had a lot to drink too. I thought I may have seen a faintest of lines but I think it was just my wishful thinking. Will try to hold off a few more days! Lol


----------



## StrayMouse

Yours sounds better than mine, at least. c: I had no hope for a faint bfp. But, I have 4 more days until projected period, so... We'll see. Good luck! Sending you baby dust!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, I think mine was all in my head. Total wishful thinking. Lol. I've still got some time though too so you never know! Fx for both of us!


----------



## NinjaPanda

9 dpo update - nausea got way worse after eating taco salad. Ughh, I feel like death atm.


----------



## StrayMouse

Your symptoms sound so promising! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hopefully.... Either that or I have food poisoning. Lol.... I'm putting my money on bad food. Sadly, I'm really not keeping my hopes up. Last month I totally though I could be and was super upset when I wasn't.


----------



## StrayMouse

:c Optimism, though. Right?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Haha, that's true.  The unknown just drives me nuts! Lol.... DH keeps telling me to just act like it's both possibilities. He's the optimistic one lately..... We used to be the reverse. We do also have a bug going around at my school/work so who knows what the actual cause is. ^.^

But dear god.... I feel like I've been on a spinning carnival ride over and over and just want to puke but know I won't. Lol.... Fx it's a good thing and not just me being ill.


----------



## StrayMouse

I have found personally, I feel better after throwing up, but when I was pregnant with my daughter I was throwing up/sleeping on the bathroom floor from about 6am until noon, so... Goes both ways? Try to keep your head up! And that's right, it definitely could be for a good reason!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Haha yeah, I would be a lot happier if I could just throw up at this point. Lol. Oh well! I know I need to stay positive. It's hard sometimes though. The mc left me skeptical and nervous cause I've put so much more pressure on myself. I've been really good this month but this last week of the TWW is a bitch.


----------



## thopkins0620

Reading everyone's posts gives me hope.. I'm 6dpo been nauseated all day and have been vommitting and burping all's day. Temp went up a full degree this morning so I can't help but be hopeful... can't wait to test in the 8th of April!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Good luck, thopkins! Fx for you. Let's all get our bfp's!!


----------



## MUMOF5

I felt really quite nauseous for most of the afternoon and evening yesterday, but my son has awoken with a sick bug, so can't help but wonder if my nausea is related &#128528; x


----------



## StrayMouse

Woke up with an awful cramp this morning, nauseous beyond belief, nausea went away a while after I took my prenatal, though. Been having cramps off and on all morning, hard stool, really hoping all this misery today is for a good thing. x.x


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm also suffering with awful cramps and general discomfort in my tummy today :nope:. I've said I won't symptom spot this month but it's impossible not to with this!! 9 dpo for me today and refusing to test until i'm late.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Straymouse - fx for you! When are you going to test again?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StrayMouse

I refuse to test again until I've missed my period. So, fifth of April. :c


----------



## 5starsplus1

StrayMouse said:


> I refuse to test again until I've missed my period. So, fifth of April. :c

Hey maybe the Easter bunny will bring you a BFP :happydance:....baby dust to you!


----------



## Heatherga2015

:headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3

took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)

1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:


----------



## StrayMouse

5starsplus1 said:


> StrayMouse said:
> 
> 
> I refuse to test again until I've missed my period. So, fifth of April. :c
> 
> Hey maybe the Easter bunny will bring you a BFP :happydance:....baby dust to you!Click to expand...

I hope so! Thank you!


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Ok onto cycle #7, so today I got my crosshairs on ff, so I shall start logging symptoms again.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: nothing of note. Dtd both these days.
> 
> 3 dpo: ff gave crosshairs today. Slight cramping this morning, more to lower left side. Tender nips (usual for post ov). Bit of heartburn after dinner.
> 
> 4 dpo: very lightly pink tinged creamy/lotiony discharge. Seriously heightened sense of smell today.
> 
> 5 dpo: not much cm at all today. Symptoms of infection seem to have subsided. Woke up quite sniffly this morning, but could be last of a mild cold I had. No real other symptoms to note.
> 
> 6 dpo: temp shot up this morning. Not much cm today either, what there is is stickyish. Bit of a full feeling in lower abdomen. Nips still tender/sore.
> 
> 7 dpo: nips not so sore today. Awoke with headache. Really bad mood today. Mild cramps in eve. Cm sticky, not much of it.
> 
> 8 dpo: Foul mood again. Very slight nausea late this afternoon. armpits/side of breast slightly sore.
> 
> 9 dpo: short while after getting up started feeling nauseous again. Also been sneezing randomly, have been for a few days. Brief spell of mild cramps. Cm still pretty non existent. I caved and tested, BFN :(. I know it's still early but I kind of feel like I would have got a positive if I was. Won't test again, unless AF is late.
> 
> 10 dpo: had a glob of almost clear and stretchy cm earlier. Bad headache this afternoon and extreme nausea, felt so bad have taken myself to bed. I also have chronic burps, which makes me think it's a bug &#128567;. Nips tender.Click to expand...

Updated


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

6 dpo - dizzy and headache in spite of all the water I have been drinking, hot flashes, tender bbs again, and for some reason my lower abdomen just feels tighter.

7 dpo - tired, hungry, tight feeling in lower ab still, bbs feel more like they're bruised now (very achy/sore to the touch).

8 dpo - nausea breifly in morning, tender boobs, moody/emotional, hot flashes (though, I was also baking today....), temp went up some more after being fairly stable the past four days.

9 dpo - tender boobs with random twinges, extreme nausea in evening, tired.

10 dpo - tender boobs, severe nausea and hot flashes in evening.


----------



## TTCinDenver

Hello ladies!

This is my first time posting-- been stalking this thread for hours lol.
This is our third month ttc after a chemical/ very early miscarriage in December.
Trying not to obsess/ symptom spot but it's soooo hard!!


1-2: dpo nothing
3 dpo: emotional/sad, small bit of cramping 
4-5 dpo: nothing
6 dpo: weird vivid dreams last night. Slight cramping:: could be imagining it!
7 dpo: slight cramping 

Will try super hard to wait to test until at least 10dpo!!

Good luck everyone lets see some GREEN!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)

updated


----------



## TTCinDenver

StrayMouse said:


> I refuse to test again until I've missed my period. So, fifth of April. :c



I'm due on April 6th! The waiting is the worst part! Hope we both get or BFP's for easter :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## StrayMouse

TTCinDenver said:


> StrayMouse said:
> 
> 
> I refuse to test again until I've missed my period. So, fifth of April. :c
> 
> 
> 
> I'm due on April 6th! The waiting is the worst part! Hope we both get or BFP's for easter :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## StrayMouse

Seems like everything has disappeared today. Bbt is going down, but I think I slept with my mouth open. Seriously thinking I'm out this month. :c


----------



## RainingLove

Stay positive StrayMouse it's not over until the :witch: shows up


----------



## 5starsplus1

StrayMouse said:


> Seems like everything has disappeared today. Bbt is going down, but I think I slept with my mouth open. Seriously thinking I'm out this month. :c

It's never over :nope: until the witch shows her ugly head


----------



## RedRose19

so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay! 

1 dpo bloated, cramps
2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!


----------



## TTCinDenver

StrayMouse said:


> Seems like everything has disappeared today. Bbt is going down, but I think I slept with my mouth open. Seriously thinking I'm out this month. :c

How many DPO are you? If you're period isn't due until this weekend I would def say you aren't out yet!!


----------



## StrayMouse

My bbt has gone down two days in a row. Could be for AF, could be sleeping with mouth open, could be having the AC on in the bedroom. I don't know. Just not feeling it. :/


----------



## TTCinDenver

Straymouse I don't temp for that reason! Too many variables that can affect it & stress you out. Both times I have gotten a BFP I didn't feel anything until right before AF was due.

Sometimes I feel like it can be a better sign, to "not feel it"- seems weird to have sore bbs at 2/3/4 dpo ::: inplantation hasn't happen therefore those symptoms aren't due to hcg, so they could be PMS symptoms instead.


----------



## TTCinDenver

NOT saying sore bbs early can't mean you are pregnant! Obviously everyone is different! I just like to watch for symptoms more after 8dpo because that's closer to inplantation estimates!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I know how you feel, mouse. I keep thinking I am out too even though my temps have been good. It's never over till the witch shows her face, though. We have to help each other stay positive. The last of the TWW is always the worst. I caved and tested again this morning but got bfn. I refuse to test till AF is late now, which will be due fri or sat.


----------



## Heatherga2015

im really hopeful this month but i think i am setting myself up for disappointment :nope:


----------



## tryin4another

1 DPO - ovulation , skin breakout, pain cramps , 
2 DPO- gassy fatigued headache
3 DPO - gassy fatigued 
4DPO - gassy
5DPO emotional temp drop 
6DPO gassy , cramps time shot straight back up


----------



## tryin4another

Congrats I've just put up first post in ages. This is my 8th cycle xx I usually feel all kinds of symptoms in non pregnancy months but I just seem to have gas so far 6dpo. Well congrats again xx


----------



## tryin4another

This was supposed to be for someone a few pages back lol xx haven't quite figured it out xx


----------



## tryin4another

This was for someone a few pages back haven't quite figured it out xx


----------



## tryin4another

Sallydaydream said:


> Basically here it goes ...
> I have been stalking this post for over a week ... Popping in and out and seeing who got their BFPs and BFNs and to all of you I want to say congratulations and if that's not in order then STICK ON IN THERE !! All you ladies gave me hope so here's my story an I hope it can keep some of you hanging in there like you kept me going !! :hugs:
> 
> I have very irregular periods - can come three months , four and my longest was eleven months with NADA ... Needless to say falling pregnant has been hard even out of the 3 years of unprotected sex ... Not to mention the hundreds of pounds I've spent on tests of all kinds &#128586;
> 
> I joined this site to let you know my symptoms even for someone who has no idea if my boobs are hurting because I'm gonna maybe come on in the next six months or if my bra is too tight ... So here you go !!
> 
> Last period ended FEB 1st and i honestly thought I was coming on on the 6th of March ... But again NADA and then my symptoms were as follows ...
> 
> 9th March - sore belly , cramps and tender boobs - no period yet -_- get on with it body !!
> 
> 10 - 12 - nothing !!
> 
> 13th March - took pregnancy test because I had gas (burping so much) negative - what was I expecting -_-
> 
> 14th March - Nipples hurt but feel bruised not like I've seen a lot of people say like super sensitive but as if someone has pinched then and punched them for hours !! Then came the sore throat - like swallowing razor blades - negative test now thinking I'm coming down with a bug instead ...
> 
> 15th March - nipples only sore when I woke up and throat still sore ... No more preg test so I peed on opk instead ... Negative ...
> 
> 16th March - Sore throat gone still stuffy nose and boobs tenderness wearing off spotting after sex ... Could have been implantation ??
> 
> 17th March - Nipples errect when I woke up an darker and sore sides of boobs really tender too hungry !!! Just want period to come !! Faint lines in opk ?! Wtf shooting pains in right nipple !!
> 
> 18th March - Still have sore boobs ... Like they are bruised nipples still sore and sensative ... Bubbles in belly ish ??
> 
> 19th March - Still sore boobs and they're bigger now too burping still and cervix is high medium firm and barely open ... Still very wet down there too x got a lot of wind - burping and farting ( sorry tmi )
> 
> 20th March - Boobs still feel bruised and nipples still also feel bruised ... They are heavy and really warm to really out I breath walking to work :/ took clear blue pregnancy test at work and instant positive before the bottomed half of the cross had even come up - HAD BREAK DOWN IN LOCKER ROOM FROM SHOCK !!
> 
> 21st March - took clear blue digital and it came up PREGNANT 3+ weeks ... I'm so happy that I'm pregnant but have no idea when it happened !! Haha
> 
> Don't give up ladies and if it wasn't for such an inspirational post like this and site where people can freely come and go - I can honestly say I would have given up months ago !!





Congrats I don't know if I have fine this right as I am a new poster xx


----------



## tryin4another

Good luck to you all this cycle I really hope we get our :bfp:

Xxx


----------



## PestyY

Hello, Ladies!

Here is where I am at so far:

-1DPO - HCG trigger and 2 good follicles
O Day - IUI, spotting from IUI, brain felt foggy (likely due to HCG)
1DPO - nothing
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - headache, some cramping
4DPO - bad headache, some nausea, cramping, gas
5DPO - bad headache, cramping, gas
6DPO - headache getting better, runny nose and cough
7DPO - runny nose, cough cranky, cramping on left side a few times 

I have officially deduced that I just have the bug the is going around the cramping was really just the gas :blush:

I hope this is the month! Good luck everyone!


----------



## TTCinDenver

PestyY said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> Here is where I am at so far:
> 
> -1DPO - HCG trigger and 2 good follicles
> O Day - IUI, spotting from IUI, brain felt foggy (likely due to HCG)
> 1DPO - nothing
> 2DPO - nothing
> 3DPO - headache, some cramping
> 4DPO - bad headache, some nausea, cramping, gas
> 5DPO - bad headache, cramping, gas
> 6DPO - headache getting better, runny nose and cough
> 7DPO - runny nose, cough cranky, cramping on left side a few times
> 
> I have officially deduced that I just have the bug the is going around the cramping was really just the gas :blush:
> 
> I hope this is the month! Good luck everyone!


Lots of ladies seem to have cold like symptoms before their BFP's! Fx for you!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

6 dpo - dizzy and headache in spite of all the water I have been drinking, hot flashes, tender bbs again, and for some reason my lower abdomen just feels tighter.

7 dpo - tired, hungry, tight feeling in lower ab still, bbs feel more like they're bruised now (very achy/sore to the touch).

8 dpo - nausea breifly in morning, tender boobs, moody/emotional, hot flashes (though, I was also baking today....), temp went up some more after being fairly stable the past four days.

9 dpo - tender boobs with random twinges, extreme nausea in evening, tired.

10 dpo - tender boobs, severe nausea and hot flashes in evening.

11 dpo - tender boobs still, bloated, weight gain. Tested and got BFN. Starting to feel out.... AF due in 3-4 days.


----------



## StrayMouse

Hey, NinjaPanda! Don't feel out yet! You guys pumped me back up, and it's my turn to pump you up! It can happen!! -Throws baby dust on everyone.-

As for me, super stuffy nose off and on, really irritable all day, but AF is due between 2-4 days from now. Which I've been super stressed this month so it might be late because of that. Been cramping, burpy and gassy, weird tingling sensation in right breast, slight pulling feelings from my right hip to my right tendon in my groin.


----------



## Berri

Not exactly sure when I ovulated (somewhere between 29 march and 2 April) usual cycle length is 31 days.

cd15 - dtd
cd16 - mild cramping below pubic bone; very tired
cd17 - dtd nothing
cd18 - thirsty, "odd" feeling in bbs
cd19 - hungry, odd twitches in lower abdomen
cd20 - queasy around 5pm
cd21 - nothing 
cd22 - highly irritable
cd23 - slight dizziness early afternoon, very hungry evening
cd24 - "odd" feeling in bbs (am)
cd25 - "odd" bb feeling, not much else, BFN
cd26 - nothing much, very hungry lunch time
cd27 - more energy in the morning
cd28 - spotting when wiping in the afternoon. Mild cramping in evening


----------



## MUMOF5

mumof5 said:


> ok onto cycle #7, so today i got my crosshairs on ff, so i shall start logging symptoms again.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: Nothing of note. Dtd both these days.
> 
> 3 dpo: Ff gave crosshairs today. Slight cramping this morning, more to lower left side. Tender nips (usual for post ov). Bit of heartburn after dinner.
> 
> 4 dpo: Very lightly pink tinged creamy/lotiony discharge. Seriously heightened sense of smell today.
> 
> 5 dpo: Not much cm at all today. Symptoms of infection seem to have subsided. Woke up quite sniffly this morning, but could be last of a mild cold i had. No real other symptoms to note.
> 
> 6 dpo: Temp shot up this morning. Not much cm today either, what there is is stickyish. Bit of a full feeling in lower abdomen. Nips still tender/sore.

7 dpo: Nips not so sore today. Awoke with headache. Really bad mood today. Mild cramps in eve. Cm sticky, not much of it.

8 dpo: Foul mood again. Very slight nausea late this afternoon. Armpits/side of breast slightly sore.

9 dpo: Short while after getting up started feeling nauseous again. Also been sneezing randomly, have been for a few days. Brief spell of mild cramps. Cm still pretty non existent. I caved and tested, bfn :(. I know it's still early but i kind of feel like i would have got a positive if i was. Won't test again, unless af is late. 

10 dpo: Had a glob of almost clear and stretchy cm earlier. Bad headache this afternoon and extreme nausea, felt so bad have taken myself to bed. I also have chronic burps, which makes me think it's a bug &#128567;. Nips tender.

11 dpo: It is a bug, was up all night with d&v, as was two of my daughters and my dh, and this morning another's gone down with it. Officially a lergy household. Temp jumped today, but obvs due to the bug.

12 dpo: still feeling rough from the tummy bug. Crampy today and cervix is low, also bit of blood in cm. Pretty sure AF will show her ugly face within a couple of days :(

Updated[/quote]


----------



## TTCinDenver

TTCinDenver said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> This is my first time posting-- been stalking this thread for hours lol.
> This is our third month ttc after a chemical/ very early miscarriage in December.
> Trying not to obsess/ symptom spot but it's soooo hard!!
> 
> 
> 1-2: dpo nothing
> 3 dpo: emotional/sad, small bit of cramping
> 4-5 dpo: nothing
> 6 dpo: weird vivid dreams last night. Slight cramping:: could be imagining it!
> 7 dpo: slight cramping. Weird lumpy/mucus feeling in throat when I swallow
> 8 dpo: UTIish feeling this morning
> 
> Will try super hard to wait to test until at least 10dpo!!
> 
> Good luck everyone lets see some GREEN!!

*updated


----------



## StrayMouse

Out of curiosity, is the UTI/Thrush feeling normal in early pregnancy? I remember getting a lot of UTIs with my daughter, but not at the beginning, and I had thrush toward the end of the pregnancy, but not at the beginning. Just curious.


----------



## TTCinDenver

StrayMouse said:


> Out of curiosity, is the UTI/Thrush feeling normal in early pregnancy? I remember getting a lot of UTIs with my daughter, but not at the beginning, and I had thrush toward the end of the pregnancy, but not at the beginning. Just curious.

I'm curious about that too. I've never been pregnant really so I can't say, but I do know that I have seem thrush and uti symptoms on more than a few people's symptom list. :)


----------



## StrayMouse

Maybe it's from the shifting balance of hormones? Or because of the increased urination/slowed digestive?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Really good question. I was wondering the same thing last night


----------



## TTCinDenver

StrayMouse said:


> Maybe it's from the shifting balance of hormones? Or because of the increased urination/slowed digestive?

Both of those sound logical. Gotta figure there is lots of new stuff happening down there so things are bound to get out of whack occasionally :)


----------



## StrayMouse

Logic! Also, I had a second dream of getting a BFP. This one was really vivid, like, I remember the emotions I was feeling while looking at the hpt. It was super strange.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Fx it's a sign! 

Afm, My temps are still up but haven't changed for 5 days. I am going crazy here. I still have this looming fear that I will be out yet again. I'm trying to stay positive though and hope it won't be the case.


----------



## amyamyamy

stray - those dreams are amazing aren't they? and then you wake up... sighs...

ninja - fx for you hun, been following you like a stalker :winkwink:

hopefully ovulating SOOOOON over here so I can jump back in this month yay


----------



## StrayMouse

amyamyamy said:


> stray - those dreams are amazing aren't they? and then you wake up... sighs...
> 
> ninja - fx for you hun, been following you like a stalker :winkwink:
> 
> hopefully ovulating SOOOOON over here so I can jump back in this month yay

Sending loads of luck your way! And YES!, I woke up and had to realize I was dreaming it, then got super disappointed. :c


----------



## NinjaPanda

Okie dokie.... Back for another round of symptom tracking. This is technically cycle #6 for me but in my 3rd cycle we did conceive and I miscarried so I am calling this one cycle #5 for that reason. Since DH works in the next province over and is only home every 6 weeks, I will be out next month so we are really hoping this could be our month! It seems my pre-af symptoms have totally changed since the miscarriage though so I don't even know what to expect anymore. According to opk OV day was yesterday but the day before I had some seriously major stretchy ewcm (like a big glob came out when I went to the bathroom... Sorry for tmi). We dtd both days anyways so i'll go with yesterday being my ov day.

1 dpo - just some cramping

2 dpo - a little bit of cramping in the morning and some hot flashes throughout the day, nausea (probably just too much ribs and jello cake, though)

3 dpo - a couple hot flashes, nauseous, serious headache and fatigue though. Then again, it was a rough day at work so no wonder I am tired! Lol

4 dpo - dizzy, tired, very slightly sore twinge in nipples. Food tasted a little off too today but that can be normal where I live since you can usually taste chlorine in the drinking water. Yay small towns!

5 dpo - dizzy, bbs a bit more tender, nauseous, hot flashes, soooo tired. Had a nap at 4:30.

6 dpo - dizzy and headache in spite of all the water I have been drinking, hot flashes, tender bbs again, and for some reason my lower abdomen just feels tighter.

7 dpo - tired, hungry, tight feeling in lower ab still, bbs feel more like they're bruised now (very achy/sore to the touch).

8 dpo - nausea breifly in morning, tender boobs, moody/emotional, hot flashes (though, I was also baking today....), temp went up some more after being fairly stable the past four days.

9 dpo - tender boobs with random twinges, extreme nausea in evening, tired.

10 dpo - tender boobs, severe nausea and hot flashes in evening.

11 dpo - tender boobs still, bloated, weight gain. Tested and got BFN. Starting to feel out.... AF due in 3-4 days.

12 dpo - somewhat tender boobs, nauseous on and off today, dizzy, tired, gassy. Starting to think af is on her way.... Only a few days left. And wtf, steady temps? Lol.


----------



## StrayMouse

Sounds super promising, Ninja!


----------



## Indian Maa

4dpo pain in the abdomen 
5dpo pain again
6 dpo sore boobs (never got better)
13 dpo brown spotting (thought AF coming)
14 dpo no bleeding, AF due - hence too a test and got very faint BFP
15 dpo slightly better BFP
17 dpo clear BFP


----------



## StrayMouse

Indian Maa said:


> 4dpo pain in the abdomen
> 5dpo pain again
> 6 dpo sore boobs (never got better)
> 13 dpo brown spotting (thought AF coming)
> 14 dpo no bleeding, AF due - hence too a test and got very faint BFP
> 15 dpo slightly better BFP
> 17 dpo clear BFP

Congrats!


----------



## TTCinDenver

Congrats IndianMaa!!


----------



## Brittahnee

AF is due on Monday, so far I've had sore breasts, terrible headaches, cramping about every other day, increased CM (lots of it!), and painful acne. Today, though, I was being just a tad bit bitchy so I'm thinking AF will be showing up fairly soon. :nope:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Congrats!


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Indian Maa said:


> 4dpo pain in the abdomen
> 5dpo pain again
> 6 dpo sore boobs (never got better)
> 13 dpo brown spotting (thought AF coming)
> 14 dpo no bleeding, AF due - hence too a test and got very faint BFP
> 15 dpo slightly better BFP
> 17 dpo clear BFP

Congrats....:baby:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about!


----------



## dani_tinks

Has anyone had indigestion as a symptom? I never normally get it at all but since yesterday i've started suffering after every meal. Bleh!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, I'm out. Just had some brown spotting this morning which usually means, the witch is here for me. AF is due tomorrow but I guess the bitch decided to be a day early. Temps were still up but I'm sure those will go down soon.


----------



## 5starsplus1

dani_tinks said:


> Has anyone had indigestion as a symptom? I never normally get it at all but since yesterday i've started suffering after every meal. Bleh!

Hey dani_tinks.....some people have stated that as a symptom....so good luck dear....when is Af due?


----------



## 5starsplus1

NinjaPanda said:


> Well, I'm out. Just had some brown spotting this morning which usually means, the witch is here for me. AF is due tomorrow but I guess the bitch decided to be a day early. Temps were still up but I'm sure those will go down soon.

NinjaPanda are you sure it's not implantation bleeding?


----------



## NinjaPanda

5starsplus1 said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm out. Just had some brown spotting this morning which usually means, the witch is here for me. AF is due tomorrow but I guess the bitch decided to be a day early. Temps were still up but I'm sure those will go down soon.
> 
> NinjaPanda are you sure it's not implantation bleeding?Click to expand...

Since AF is due tomorrow the chances probably are not likely. For me, AF usually starts with brown spotting and then gets super heavy later in the day.


----------



## 5starsplus1

NinjaPanda said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm out. Just had some brown spotting this morning which usually means, the witch is here for me. AF is due tomorrow but I guess the bitch decided to be a day early. Temps were still up but I'm sure those will go down soon.
> 
> NinjaPanda are you sure it's not implantation bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> Since AF is due tomorrow the chances probably are not likely. For me, AF usually starts with brown spotting and then gets super heavy later in the day.Click to expand...

Well you know ur body but I would still say wait til the end of the day or until the bleeding gets heavier before you count yourself out...positive thoughts NinjaPanda :winkwink:


----------



## StrayMouse

I'm sorry, NinjaPanda, if it is AF, just means you get to do the frisky next month too, right? Keep your chin up! What is your BBT this morning?

As for me, my tracker says AF is due today, but no sign yet. It could be between today and the 4th, so I don't know yet. Had cramping today, BBT went back up .3, constipation. Super sore bbs, never been this sore before AF before, but that could be 'cause I've been messing with them more lately. Still having very white, very lotiony CM. But, like I said before, this is my first month tracking, so I'm not 100% yet on what's normal. I found out recently though, that my cervix is posterior, meaning it's facing my tailbone. Kind of odd, no obgyn has ever mentioned anything to me about it before. Research said, though, that it could have moved after I had my daughter. All of this is to keep track of what's normal for me and what isn't. Oh, and I had another BFP dream last night. I dreamed that I took the hpt at my parents' house, with my husband and daughter there, and it was positive. My family examined the hpt, agreeing that it was, in fact, positive, and congratulating me on my pregnancy. Really vivid, really weird. I never dream about hpt's, and I've had 3 this cycle. Maybe it's just on my mind too much!


----------



## TTCinDenver

TTCinDenver said:


> TTCinDenver said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> This is my first time posting-- been stalking this thread for hours lol.
> This is our third month ttc after a chemical/ very early miscarriage in December.
> Trying not to obsess/ symptom spot but it's soooo hard!!
> 
> 
> 1-2: dpo nothing
> 3 dpo: emotional/sad, small bit of cramping
> 4-5 dpo: nothing
> 6 dpo: weird vivid dreams last night. Slight cramping:: could be imagining it!
> 7 dpo: slight cramping. Weird lumpy/mucus feeling in throat when I swallow
> 8 dpo: UTIish feeling this morning
> 9 dpo: BFN this morning. Just too early I hope!
> 
> Will try super hard to wait to test until at least 10dpo!!
> 
> Good luck everyone lets see some GREEN!!
> 
> *updatedClick to expand...

Updated


----------



## NinjaPanda

StrayMouse said:


> I'm sorry, NinjaPanda, if it is AF, just means you get to do the frisky next month too, right? Keep your chin up! What is your BBT this morning?
> 
> As for me, my tracker says AF is due today, but no sign yet. It could be between today and the 4th, so I don't know yet. Had cramping today, BBT went back up .3, constipation. Super sore bbs, never been this sore before AF before, but that could be 'cause I've been messing with them more lately. Still having very white, very lotiony CM. But, like I said before, this is my first month tracking, so I'm not 100% yet on what's normal. I found out recently though, that my cervix is posterior, meaning it's facing my tailbone. Kind of odd, no obgyn has ever mentioned anything to me about it before. Research said, though, that it could have moved after I had my daughter. All of this is to keep track of what's normal for me and what isn't.

My BBT the morning hasn't changed yet. Thankfully DH got reassigned for a bigger project so he will be home this month now, but it will be our last cycle to try for a while cuz next month he is working 2 hours away for 12 nights/7 days a week. There will be no chances for us in May.


----------



## StrayMouse

NinjaPanda said:


> My BBT the morning hasn't changed yet. Thankfully DH got reassigned for a bigger project so he will be home this month now, but it will be our last cycle to try for a while cuz next month he is working 2 hours away for 12 nights/7 days a week. There will be no chances for us in May.

I wouldn't sign yourself off yet. You know your body best, but they're right. The brown spotting could just be residual or implantation bleeding. A friend of mine just had her son a month ago and she was saying that she had spotting right around the time of her period for two days, then it would stop, then she'd spot, then she'd stop.


----------



## dani_tinks

Well AF is meant to be due Sat but i've just checked my cervix and found brown blood.... i've had a 31 day cycle for pretty much a year. Could it really suddenly change to a 28 day? Just to really mess with me :nope:.


----------



## TTCinDenver

Ninja panda:: IndianMaa who just got her BFP on this thread said she had spotting the day before AF was due, and then got her BFP! Hopeful thoughts!!


----------



## StrayMouse

dani_tinks said:


> Well AF is meant to be due Sat but i've just checked my cervix and found brown blood.... i've had a 31 day cycle for pretty much a year. Could it really suddenly change to a 28 day? Just to really mess with me :nope:.

Stress can affect your MC, so can tons of other things, like sleep patterns and etc. But! I'd take it as a good sign!


----------



## dani_tinks

This cycle is the most relaxed ive been!! Goodness knows what's happening :lol:


----------



## 5starsplus1

dani_tinks said:


> Well AF is meant to be due Sat but i've just checked my cervix and found brown blood.... i've had a 31 day cycle for pretty much a year. Could it really suddenly change to a 28 day? Just to really mess with me :nope:.

Could be implatation bleeding if you're not bleeding heavy...fxed for ya :winkwink:


----------



## NinjaPanda

I know how you feel. This is the most relaxed I have been! That's part of why I was disappointed to see the spotting. I'll try to stay positive and hope it doesn't get heavier, though. Thanks ladies!


----------



## dani_tinks

Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## TTCinDenver

dani_tinks said:


> Well AF is meant to be due Sat but i've just checked my cervix and found brown blood.... i've had a 31 day cycle for pretty much a year. Could it really suddenly change to a 28 day? Just to really mess with me :nope:.



Could totally be implantation! Fx!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yeah, no.... The witch is here full blown! :(


----------



## StrayMouse

NinjaPanda said:


> Yeah, no.... The witch is here full blown! :(

I'm sorry! D:


----------



## TTCinDenver

Bummer :( sorry ninjapanda! Have some wine and soft cheese ;)


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, hopefully April will be our lucky month and we can get a New Years baby!


----------



## RainingLove

sooo sooo sorry ninjapanda. <3

Try to stay positive. Hoping you get a :bfp: soon!


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!

3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointed


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> updatedClick to expand...


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> ok onto cycle #7, so today i got my crosshairs on ff, so i shall start logging symptoms again.
> 
> 1-2 dpo: Nothing of note. Dtd both these days.
> 
> 3 dpo: Ff gave crosshairs today. Slight cramping this morning, more to lower left side. Tender nips (usual for post ov). Bit of heartburn after dinner.
> 
> 4 dpo: Very lightly pink tinged creamy/lotiony discharge. Seriously heightened sense of smell today.
> 
> 5 dpo: Not much cm at all today. Symptoms of infection seem to have subsided. Woke up quite sniffly this morning, but could be last of a mild cold i had. No real other symptoms to note.
> 
> 6 dpo: Temp shot up this morning. Not much cm today either, what there is is stickyish. Bit of a full feeling in lower abdomen. Nips still tender/sore.

7 dpo: Nips not so sore today. Awoke with headache. Really bad mood today. Mild cramps in eve. Cm sticky, not much of it.

8 dpo: Foul mood again. Very slight nausea late this afternoon. Armpits/side of breast slightly sore.

9 dpo: Short while after getting up started feeling nauseous again. Also been sneezing randomly, have been for a few days. Brief spell of mild cramps. Cm still pretty non existent. I caved and tested, bfn :(. I know it's still early but i kind of feel like i would have got a positive if i was. Won't test again, unless af is late. 

10 dpo: Had a glob of almost clear and stretchy cm earlier. Bad headache this afternoon and extreme nausea, felt so bad have taken myself to bed. I also have chronic burps, which makes me think it's a bug &#128567;. Nips tender.

11 dpo: It is a bug, was up all night with d&v, as was two of my daughters and my dh, and this morning another's gone down with it. Officially a lergy household. Temp jumped today, but obvs due to the bug.

12 dpo: still feeling rough from the tummy bug. Crampy today and cervix is low, also bit of blood in cm. Pretty sure AF will show her ugly face within a couple of days :(.

14 dpo: AF arrived :(

Updated[/QUOTE]


----------



## StrayMouse

Update for today, my breasts hurt so badly. I never, ever have this much pain in my breasts before my period. Either the bitch is going to play a cruel trick on me soon, or something else is going on. Bras hurt, no bra hurts, pressure hurts, mostly right behind my nipples. It's getting to the point where it's seriously irritating me.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sounds good for you, mouse!


----------



## StrayMouse

I really want to give you a hug right now, Ninja. :c


----------



## NinjaPanda

Thanks. It's ok, though. I'll be fine. I still have more chances. I know that I will eventually get my rainbow baby, just every af/cd 1 since the mc really freaking sucks because part of me still thinks in the back of my mind that I should have been pregnant right now. Everything happens for a reason though, and I know my body is still working on creating a healthy new environment for a new baby, so I am looking forward and will focus on this new cycle! Just means DH and I need to bd even more! Lol ;)


----------



## StrayMouse

Damn straight! Though I am still sorry. I'm sure you'll get pregnant soon!


----------



## TTCinDenver

NinjaPanda said:


> Thanks. It's ok, though. I'll be fine. I still have more chances. I know that I will eventually get my rainbow baby, just every af/cd 1 since the mc really freaking sucks because part of me still thinks in the back of my mind that I should have been pregnant right now. Everything happens for a reason though, and I know my body is still working on creating a healthy new environment for a new baby, so I am looking forward and will focus on this new cycle! Just means DH and I need to bd even more! Lol ;)


That is a GREAT attitude!!! I may have to come back and read that again if this isnt my month. Hope your next cycle is THE cycle!!


----------



## StrayMouse

Well. I'm awake. Second time tonight. BBT is still going up again. No dreams I can remember. Super dry mouth. No sign of AF.


----------



## dani_tinks

Sorry Ninja :( but great attitude to have going forward. Lots of luck for next cycle xx

As for me, i've had no more brown blood or any red :-/. I feel hella crampy and that dreaded aching in my foof and lower back so I'm assuming she'll be here tonight/tomorrow. I am SUPER hormonal :lol: my poor hubby.

Rooting for the rest of you ladies, really hope there's some BFPs about :hugs:


----------



## StrayMouse

Well, I broke again and I bought a FRER. Took it with 3rd MU (Been up since 4.30am). Two lines. I'm not ready to believe it yet. Gonna take another one later/tomorrow. Holky crap. I'm shaking so bad I can't type as quick as usual. I'm crying. Please, let this be a sticky baby.


----------



## dani_tinks

Eeeee!!!!! REALLY hope this is it for you lovely. Have everything crossed !! (But an early congrats babe) x


----------



## TTCinDenver

StrayMouse said:


> Well, I broke again and I bought a FRER. Took it with 3rd MU (Been up since 4.30am). Two lines. I'm not ready to believe it yet. Gonna take another one later/tomorrow. Holky crap. I'm shaking so bad I can't type as quick as usual. I'm crying. Please, let this be a sticky baby.



Omg how exciting!!!!! Congrats!! Hoping for a sticky babe for you!!


As for me, 10dpo, BFN-- not even a squinted. ::sigh::


----------



## StrayMouse

Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## StrayMouse

I tested at ten dpo and got nothing, too. No line, no nothing. Keep your hopes up!!!!


----------



## TTCinDenver

StrayMouse said:


> I tested at ten dpo and got nothing, too. No line, no nothing. Keep your hopes up!!!!


How many Dpo are you today? I'm sure you have said it before but I cant remember


----------



## StrayMouse

I'm not entirely sure. I should have gotten AF between yesterday and saturday, so Somewhere between 14 and 12 DPO.


----------



## TTCinDenver

StrayMouse said:


> I'm not entirely sure. I should have gotten AF between yesterday and saturday, so Somewhere between 14 and 12 DPO.



Thanks! You're giving me hope! Fx for a super sticky baby for you and a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## StrayMouse

Thank you! I'm finally calming down, and waiting until I have to pee again! Fx for you! Sending you loads of baby dust!


----------



## RainingLove

OMG straymouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! What great great news!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## StrayMouse

Thank you!


----------



## StrayMouse

Okay, I know I"m flooding posts but I had to pee, so I took another test. Still positive!


----------



## dani_tinks

I am so happy for you :D


----------



## Brittahnee

StrayMouse said:


> Well, I broke again and I bought a FRER. Took it with 3rd MU (Been up since 4.30am). Two lines. I'm not ready to believe it yet. Gonna take another one later/tomorrow. Holky crap. I'm shaking so bad I can't type as quick as usual. I'm crying. Please, let this be a sticky baby.

CONGRATS!!!! I haven't been following your journey but I'm still thrilled for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## TTCinDenver

TTCinDenver said:


> TTCinDenver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinDenver said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> This is my first time posting-- been stalking this thread for hours lol.
> This is our third month ttc after a chemical/ very early miscarriage in December.
> Trying not to obsess/ symptom spot but it's soooo hard!!
> 
> 
> 1-2: dpo nothing
> 3 dpo: emotional/sad, small bit of cramping
> 4-5 dpo: nothing
> 6 dpo: weird vivid dreams last night. Slight cramping:: could be imagining it!
> 7 dpo: slight cramping. Weird lumpy/mucus feeling in throat when I swallow
> 8 dpo: UTIish feeling this morning
> 9 dpo: BFN this morning. Just too early I hope! Headache in afternoon. Irritable
> 10dpo: BFN, dry mouth/ throat this morning
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone lets see some GREEN!!
> 
> *updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Updated :(Click to expand...


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay! Congrats Mouse!


----------



## 5starsplus1

StrayMouse said:


> Well, I broke again and I bought a FRER. Took it with 3rd MU (Been up since 4.30am). Two lines. I'm not ready to believe it yet. Gonna take another one later/tomorrow. Holky crap. I'm shaking so bad I can't type as quick as usual. I'm crying. Please, let this be a sticky baby.

Congrats, congrats, and congrats again....excited for you...hoping for a sticky :baby:


----------



## StrayMouse




----------



## TTCinDenver

Stray mouse those are GREAT lines!!!!!!!! So happy for yiu


----------



## StrayMouse

Thank you! I can't stop looking at them! >.<


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> 8DPO- very irritable, nausea in the morning and throughout the day, gassy, boobs hurt, sore throat, and lotion cm, cp is high soft and open i think i can't really tell the open and closed thing.:growlmad:
> 
> updatedClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 5starsplus1

StrayMouse said:


> View attachment 857009
> 
> 
> View attachment 857011
> 
> 
> View attachment 857013
> 
> 
> View attachment 857015

Love those lines girly....so happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired!


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...

5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!


----------



## PestyY

Hello, Ladies!

Here is where I am at so far:

1DPO - HCG trigger and 2 good follicles
O Day - IUI, spotting from IUI, brain felt foggy (likely due to HCG)
1DPO - nothing
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - headache, some cramping
4DPO - bad headache, some nausea, cramping, gas
5DPO - bad headache, cramping, gas
6DPO - headache getting better, runny nose and cough
7DPO - runny nose, cough cranky, cramping on left side a few times 
8DPO - Still sick, occasional cramping
9DPO - BFN, still sick, headache, emotional, less CM
10DPO - BFN, still sick, occasional cramping, headache, boobs starting to hurt, possible constipation, back pain (I have a long history of back issues and back usually hurts when AF cramping begins)

This is looking very much like a normal cycle. Feeling a bit crushed. Don't think we will be able to try again for a while.

I hope this is the month! Good luck ladies!


----------



## StrayMouse

Loads of luck to everyone!


----------



## StrayMouse

All right ladies, today my breast pain moved to primarily the left side, yesterday was the right side. Hiccups, burping, hungry off and on all through the day and so so so tired. But, I woke up at 4.30 this morning and only napped for an hour or two after that. My back has been hurting up and down, from top of spine to bottom randomly. Been craving protein, which isn't bad considering my current low carb diet.


----------



## StrayMouse

StrayMouse said:


> All right ladies, today my breast pain moved to primarily the left side, yesterday was the right side. Hiccups, burping, hungry off and on all through the day and so so so tired. But, I woke up at 4.30 this morning and only napped for an hour or two after that. My back has been hurting up and down, from top of spine to bottom randomly. Been craving protein, which isn't bad considering my current low carb diet.




StrayMouse said:


> Loads of luck to everyone!

Update: Took a Clearblue plus this morning. Started turning positive before the control window was even finished. Also, it's 5.15am and I'm up again. :/


----------



## MUMOF5

StrayMouse said:


> StrayMouse said:
> 
> 
> All right ladies, today my breast pain moved to primarily the left side, yesterday was the right side. Hiccups, burping, hungry off and on all through the day and so so so tired. But, I woke up at 4.30 this morning and only napped for an hour or two after that. My back has been hurting up and down, from top of spine to bottom randomly. Been craving protein, which isn't bad considering my current low carb diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StrayMouse said:
> 
> 
> Loads of luck to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Update: Took a Clearblue plus this morning. Started turning positive before the control window was even finished. Also, it's 5.15am and I'm up again. :/Click to expand...

Congrats stray mouse :)


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> 8DPO- very irritable, nausea in the morning and throughout the day, gassy, boobs hurt, sore throat, and lotion cm, cp is high soft and open i think i can't really tell the open and closed thing.:growlmad:
> 
> 9DPO - painful when having sex with hubby (cervix is low), :thumbup: boobs hurt, gassy, lotion cm (but not alot), cp is low, medium, and i can't tell if its open or closed, nauseated throughout night and up til now. i don't know seems like i always have these same symptoms every month...getting discouraged. :huh::sad2:
> 
> updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## StrayMouse

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> 8DPO- very irritable, nausea in the morning and throughout the day, gassy, boobs hurt, sore throat, and lotion cm, cp is high soft and open i think i can't really tell the open and closed thing.:growlmad:
> 
> 9DPO - painful when having sex with hubby (cervix is low), :thumbup: boobs hurt, gassy, lotion cm (but not alot), cp is low, medium, and i can't tell if its open or closed, nauseated throughout night and up til now. i don't know seems like i always have these same symptoms every month...getting discouraged. :huh::sad2:
> 
> updatedClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a lot of lotion cm either, and my cervix always feels hard and open, it moved up and down throughout the day. Don't get discouraged yet. c:Click to expand...


----------



## amyamyamy

mouse how exciting! i'd keep peeing on everything too lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

Brittahnee said:


> StrayMouse said:
> 
> 
> Well, I broke again and I bought a FRER. Took it with 3rd MU (Been up since 4.30am). Two lines. I'm not ready to believe it yet. Gonna take another one later/tomorrow. Holky crap. I'm shaking so bad I can't type as quick as usual. I'm crying. Please, let this be a sticky baby.
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! I haven't been following your journey but I'm still thrilled for you!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Brittahnee what were your symptoms if any?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not :sad2:


----------



## thopkins0620

I'm 13 dpo still having brown discharge only when I wipe AF isn't due till Wednesday and neg test but I think I am seeing some faint positives... just praying for a miracle!!! Is this normal??? Cause it's not for me lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

thopkins0620 said:


> I'm 13 dpo still having brown discharge only when I wipe AF isn't due till Wednesday and neg test but I think I am seeing some faint positives... just praying for a miracle!!! Is this normal??? Cause it's not for me lol

FX....hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## thopkins0620

Thanks 5starsplus1 FX for you too!!! Keep us updated!! I feel like I'm crazy for feeling so sure about me being pregnant!! I feel like I am but keep getting negatives :(


----------



## 5starsplus1

thopkins0620 said:


> Thanks 5starsplus1 FX for you too!!! Keep us updated!! I feel like I'm crazy for feeling so sure about me being pregnant!! I feel like I am but keep getting negatives :(

I know how you feel....last cycle we just knew I was pregnant but AF came a day early smh....I was having really good symptoms (so thought) and it all ended with a :bfn:....it hurt so bad my hunny went and purchased me a Pandora bracelet :winkwink:.....praying we both get our Christmas babies :happydance:


----------



## thopkins0620

FX and praying for you as well!!!


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> 5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!Click to expand...

6 dpo stuffy nose, headachey, sore throat, extremely tired and ive had weird pinchy stabby pains in my boobs


----------



## StrayMouse

Been debating on whether I should keep posting or not. I guess until it's validated I should? 

So the lotiony cm is increasing just very slightly. Some cramping today but had a lot of milk. Very sore bbs, hurts to hug people! >.< Had some odd pulling sensations when I cough too hard, or when I stretch funny. ( I had an emergency c-section with DD, can only assume it's from the scarring.) More frequent urination in smaller amounts, still waking up twice a night for the bathroom. Very light nausea, no vomiting.


----------



## thopkins0620

The brown discharge has stopped but now it's like a thick lotion type stuff??? What's going on?????


----------



## 5starsplus1

thopkins0620 said:


> The brown discharge has stopped but now it's like a thick lotion type stuff??? What's going on?????

Sounds promising that you will get your :bfp:


----------



## StrayMouse

thopkins0620 said:


> The brown discharge has stopped but now it's like a thick lotion type stuff??? What's going on?????

Sounds super good! Hoping you all the best!


----------



## thopkins0620

I don't wanna get my hopes up because I'm getting negatives on hpt...


----------



## StrayMouse

How many DPO?


----------



## thopkins0620

13 If my calculations is right lol


----------



## PestyY

Hello, Ladies!

Here is where I am at so far:

1DPO - HCG trigger and 2 good follicles
O Day - IUI, spotting from IUI, brain felt foggy (likely due to HCG)
1DPO - nothing
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - headache, some cramping
4DPO - bad headache, some nausea, cramping, gas
5DPO - bad headache, cramping, gas
6DPO - headache getting better, runny nose and cough
7DPO - runny nose, cough cranky, cramping on left side a few times 
8DPO - Still sick, occasional cramping
9DPO - BFN, still sick, headache, emotional, less CM
10DPO - BFN, still sick, occasional cramping, headache, boobs starting to hurt, possible constipation, back pain (I have a long history of back issues and back usually hurts when AF cramping begins)
11DPO - The most faint (possibly a hallucination) tiny line on HPT. I obsessed all day. Was it there? Am I crazy? Testing at night - BFN. Still sick, breasts hurt less, cramping is less often, creamy MC, one incident of EWCM.
12DPO - BFN, still sick, emotional, breasts hurt even less, only 1 or two incidents of cramping lasting only seconds throughout the day. Basically no symptoms (minus the illness).

I feel crazy and a bit crushed. I asked DH to peek at my 'faint' positive (I had not brought it up until just now because I was fairly certain I was losing my mind). He said he could see it too. :shrug: What a roller-coaster.

13DPO - AF

I am worried I can't maintain after implantation. But, I'm starting another round of clomid. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :sad2:


----------



## thopkins0620

You still have a chance !!! Unfortunately I'm out this month af showed up this morning


----------



## dani_tinks

I don't know what's going on with my body! I thought I was out this morning as had pinkish/browny lotion like discharge. Put a tampon on and went about my business but AF hasn't really kicked in yet. She may just be teasing me?


----------



## 5starsplus1

thopkins0620 said:


> You still have a chance !!! Unfortunately I'm out this month af showed up this morning

Thanks thopkins0620 im praying for my BFP and im so sorry to hear that AF got you....now on to making your New Year's baby!


----------



## 5starsplus1

dani_tinks said:


> I don't know what's going on with my body! I thought I was out this morning as had pinkish/browny lotion like discharge. Put a tampon on and went about my business but AF hasn't really kicked in yet. She may just be teasing me?

maybe this could be your implantation bleeding dani_tinks :winkwink:


----------



## lizaluck

I'm currently 9 days dpo and praying for a BFP!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> 8DPO- very irritable, nausea in the morning and throughout the day, gassy, boobs hurt, sore throat, and lotion cm, cp is high soft and open i think i can't really tell the open and closed thing.:growlmad:
> 
> 9DPO - painful when having sex with hubby (cervix is low), :thumbup: boobs hurt, gassy, lotion cm (but not alot), cp is low, medium, and i can't tell if its open or closed, nauseated throughout night and up til now. i don't know seems like i always have these same symptoms every month...getting discouraged. :huh::sad2:
> 
> 10DPO - P.M. EXTREME nausea almost threw up but didn't, :sick: crampy, tender achy breasts, cm still lotiony and not alot, cp medium and closed.
> 
> 11dpo - A.M. nausea again, tender boobs, cm lotiony (last month this time mine started getting clear and stretchy), cp high and closed i think. :shrug:

updated....

thank you for the encouragement Mouse!!!:hugs::hug:


----------



## StrayMouse

You're welcome! I hope you get your BFP soon!


Daily update: Today I've been super hungry. Belly is still pulling and tugging behind the navel. Scheduled a blood test for wednesday and called my insurance. My pants feel tighter, but I've been bloated since a few days after ov. Bbs are still tender, itchy and slightly painful from time to time. Oh, and can't forget the urge to sleep randomly throughout the day, and the lack of being able to sleep when I want to. Was up again at 4.30 this morning.


----------



## 5starsplus1

StrayMouse said:


> You're welcome! I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> 
> Daily update: Today I've been super hungry. Belly is still pulling and tugging behind the navel. Scheduled a blood test for wednesday and called my insurance. My pants feel tighter, but I've been bloated since a few days after ov. Bbs are still tender, itchy and slightly painful from time to time. Oh, and can't forget the urge to sleep randomly throughout the day, and the lack of being able to sleep when I want to. Was up again at 4.30 this morning.

Excited for you mouse :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

lizaluck said:


> I'm currently 9 days dpo and praying for a BFP!

HEy lizaluck what have your symptoms been up to now....im getting a little discouraged b/c I don't really have any :nope:


----------



## Marthea007

Hello ladies! Congrats Mouse on your :bfp: !

Just wanted to start my symptom tracking:

O day- right sided pain ~ 20 minutes, fatigue
1 DPO - bloating
2 DPO- fatigue, headache, runny nose


----------



## StrayMouse

Thank you guys! I hope I'm not bothering anyone by continuing to post. I'm still paranoid about the blood test on wednesday. I'm hoping that it comes back positive, but I know in the back of my mind that it could be negative. I've had absolutely no bleeding, and slight cramping on the right side going down my leg. I've been stifling hot lately. With an air conditioner blowing in the house, and directly on me at work. Only two symptoms I've seriously had on a regular basis, sore breasts and amenorrhea. Been going nuts finding info on hospitals, insurance, breastfeeding classes(Been 6 years since my last pregnancy), and dying to tell people but I can't because if I miscarry I couldn't bear having to tell people. In a generalization, I'm going crazy. Hooray!


----------



## dani_tinks

Lol Mouse! Course we don't mind. It's always interesting seeing symptoms that go alongside a BFP. It's all so exciting for you. But of course totally natural to be going slightly cray cray!

As for me if AF is a no show today I guess I have to say i'm officially late. I'm knicker checking every chance I get and trying to stay calm and not over think cus if AF is just late I know panicking will delay it even more. I have no tests so just waiting to see what happens. :shrug: After a year of ttc I just can't believe i'm late because I might be pregnant!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :xmas4:
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

dani_tinks said:


> Lol Mouse! Course we don't mind. It's always interesting seeing symptoms that go alongside a BFP. It's all so exciting for you. But of course totally natural to be going slightly cray cray!
> 
> As for me if AF is a no show today I guess I have to say i'm officially late. I'm knicker checking every chance I get and trying to stay calm and not over think cus if AF is just late I know panicking will delay it even more. I have no tests so just waiting to see what happens. :shrug: After a year of ttc I just can't believe i'm late because I might be pregnant!

fx crossed for you....please let us know if you break and decide to test lol...I held out last month myself and I was going crazy lol but it looks like you have it under control!


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> 5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, headachey, sore throat, extremely tired and ive had weird pinchy stabby pains in my boobsClick to expand...

7 and 8 dpo I had lots of watery cm, stuffy nose, tired and very sore back. 
Today at 9 dpo my lower back and hip are killing me, sore boobs today stabby pains nipples keep randomly going hard even though its roasting! Cramps, headaches, so tired and so so hungry! Got a super super faint line on a ic not sire if its an evap but please god let me be able to turn this green tomorrow! :coffee:


----------



## 5starsplus1

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> 5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, headachey, sore throat, extremely tired and ive had weird pinchy stabby pains in my boobsClick to expand...
> 
> 7 and 8 dpo I had lots of watery cm, stuffy nose, tired and very sore back.
> Today at 9 dpo my lower back and hip are killing me, sore boobs today stabby pains nipples keep randomly going hard even though its roasting! Cramps, headaches, so tired and so so hungry! Got a super super faint line on a ic not sire if its an evap but please god let me be able to turn this green tomorrow! :coffee:Click to expand...

yayyyy fx for a darker line but hey a line is a line, light or dark hehehehe...keep us posted....started to think everyone got a BFP and left me all alone...no one has posted but you and I and im starting to get a little discouraged :cry:


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm out ladies x


----------



## StrayMouse

dani_tinks said:


> I'm out ladies x

I'm so sorry, Dani. :c Best of all possible forms of luck for you next month!


----------



## StrayMouse

All right, so today: Super tired, very hungry, breasts still sore, feeling bloated, achey and unfocused. Have my blood test in the morning. Still feels like I"m dreaming and will wake up any second now..


----------



## Sam10

I'm 10 DPO and since last night I've been experiencing some very odd cramps. Not my normal period cramps. They are very low on my abdomen and they come and go. They seem to happen on both sides at the same time or some times just in the middle. Anyone experienced this? Tested last night BFN. No other symptoms besides a slight soreness in my breasts.


----------



## amyamyamy

dani - TEST!!

5star - I feel like a lot of BFP ladies actually didn't have a lot of symptoms in the TWW. Maybe for you, not having symptoms is a good thing?


----------



## amyamyamy

I'm back for cycle #2 TCC with O date confirmed on CD19 per FF: 

1DPO - sore nips (usual for me for about a week)
4DPO - woke up at 2:15 am and can't get back to sleep. Also seems to be usual based on the same exact thing happened last cycle!


----------



## 5starsplus1

amyamyamy said:


> dani - TEST!!
> 
> 5star - I feel like a lot of BFP ladies actually didn't have a lot of symptoms in the TWW. Maybe for you, not having symptoms is a good thing?

Thanks Amy Im glad someone out there is listening to me lol and I pray that you are right...I have no symptoms at all and by now I usually have some AF symptoms....Fx for both of us :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :xmas3:
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless :cry:
7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms :nope: kinda confused this cycle :shrug:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> 8DPO- very irritable, nausea in the morning and throughout the day, gassy, boobs hurt, sore throat, and lotion cm, cp is high soft and open i think i can't really tell the open and closed thing.:growlmad:
> 
> 9DPO - painful when having sex with hubby (cervix is low), :thumbup: boobs hurt, gassy, lotion cm (but not alot), cp is low, medium, and i can't tell if its open or closed, nauseated throughout night and up til now. i don't know seems like i always have these same symptoms every month...getting discouraged. :huh::sad2:
> 
> 10DPO - P.M. EXTREME nausea almost threw up but didn't, :sick: crampy, tender achy breasts, cm still lotiony and not alot, cp medium and closed.
> 
> 11dpo - A.M. nausea again, tender boobs, cm lotiony (last month this time mine started getting clear and stretchy), cp high and closed i think. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 12DPO- got more nausated towards P.M., boobs sore, upset stomach, backache. took a dollar store test mid afternoon BFN :bfn: , irritable and emotional:nope::sad2::shy:
> 
> 13DPO - woke up to nausea back, breasts are SORE, and a sore throat, and again with an upset tummy....will test another dollar store test after 4 hour hold and update later. tomorrow i will be testing with a FRER. :telephone::sick:

updated....


----------



## StrayMouse

Urine and blood testing today. Urine test is positive. They're running my blood for cumulative HCG. This is feeling more and more real.


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> 5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, headachey, sore throat, extremely tired and ive had weird pinchy stabby pains in my boobsClick to expand...
> 
> 7 and 8 dpo I had lots of watery cm, stuffy nose, tired and very sore back.
> Today at 9 dpo my lower back and hip are killing me, sore boobs today stabby pains nipples keep randomly going hard even though its roasting! Cramps, headaches, so tired and so so hungry! Got a super super faint line on a ic not sire if its an evap but please god let me be able to turn this green tomorrow! :coffee:Click to expand...

10 dpo very sore boobs like someomes punchedme there! :( tired, heartburn, cramps


----------



## StrayMouse

Wishing you both all the best! I hope you both get BFPs!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> 5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, headachey, sore throat, extremely tired and ive had weird pinchy stabby pains in my boobsClick to expand...
> 
> 7 and 8 dpo I had lots of watery cm, stuffy nose, tired and very sore back.
> Today at 9 dpo my lower back and hip are killing me, sore boobs today stabby pains nipples keep randomly going hard even though its roasting! Cramps, headaches, so tired and so so hungry! Got a super super faint line on a ic not sire if its an evap but please god let me be able to turn this green tomorrow! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 10 dpo very sore boobs like someomes punchedme there! :( tired, heartburn, crampsClick to expand...

when are you going to test RedRose


----------



## 5starsplus1

StrayMouse said:


> Urine and blood testing today. Urine test is positive. They're running my blood for cumulative HCG. This is feeling more and more real.

congrats again :baby:


----------



## crazychick31

Hi all 

Big congrats to all who got their BFP 
So I thought I'd add my "symptoms" so far this cycle. 
I ov early and have an 18 day literal phase so the tww for me is almost three! 
After trying for five years I don't bother testing I just wait for Aunt Flo to arrive just like she does every month bang on time :-(

We'll this cycle feels a little different so I thought I'd log it "just in case" 

6dpo - gums bleed when brushing teeth
7dpo- extreme diarrhoea
8dpo - seems the diarrhoea last night has caused haemorrhoids (great!!!!)
9dpo- hot flushes and sweats
10dpo - dry/sore/scratchy throat, hot flushes
11dpo - same sore throat, hot flushes
12 dpo - same sore throat which developed into sniffly nose, severe hot flushes, feeling faint, slight nausea, lack of energy. First day off sick in over 4 years
13dpo- sniffly nose, horrible taste all day, diarrhoea, dry sticky lips, cramping, nausea, right nipple sensitive when caught by arm etc, weird stitch like twinges in right side, lack of energy and off work again as just feel "under the weather" 

Dust to all xx


----------



## 5starsplus1

crazychick31 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Big congrats to all who got their BFP
> So I thought I'd add my "symptoms" so far this cycle.
> I ov early and have an 18 day literal phase so the tww for me is almost three!
> After trying for five years I don't bother testing I just wait for Aunt Flo to arrive just like she does every month bang on time :-(
> 
> We'll this cycle feels a little different so I thought I'd log it "just in case"
> 
> 6dpo - gums bleed when brushing teeth
> 7dpo- extreme diarrhoea
> 8dpo - seems the diarrhoea last night has caused haemorrhoids (great!!!!)
> 9dpo- hot flushes and sweats
> 10dpo - dry/sore/scratchy throat, hot flushes
> 11dpo - same sore throat, hot flushes
> 12 dpo - same sore throat which developed into sniffly nose, severe hot flushes, feeling faint, slight nausea, lack of energy. First day off sick in over 4 years
> 13dpo- sniffly nose, horrible taste all day, diarrhoea, dry sticky lips, cramping, nausea, right nipple sensitive when caught by arm etc, weird stitch like twinges in right side, lack of energy and off work again as just feel "under the weather"
> 
> Dust to all xx

FX for you crazychick31


----------



## NinjaPanda

5star - I know how you feel, a ton of ladies on my ttcal thread got their bfp's last month and I've been feeling a little left behind too. I'm on cd 8 now but DH and I decided to just go with the flow and see what happens this month. The stress of TTC is starting to get to me.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> 8DPO- very irritable, nausea in the morning and throughout the day, gassy, boobs hurt, sore throat, and lotion cm, cp is high soft and open i think i can't really tell the open and closed thing.:growlmad:
> 
> 9DPO - painful when having sex with hubby (cervix is low), :thumbup: boobs hurt, gassy, lotion cm (but not alot), cp is low, medium, and i can't tell if its open or closed, nauseated throughout night and up til now. i don't know seems like i always have these same symptoms every month...getting discouraged. :huh::sad2:
> 
> 10DPO - P.M. EXTREME nausea almost threw up but didn't, :sick: crampy, tender achy breasts, cm still lotiony and not alot, cp medium and closed.
> 
> 11dpo - A.M. nausea again, tender boobs, cm lotiony (last month this time mine started getting clear and stretchy), cp high and closed i think. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 12DPO- got more nausated towards P.M., boobs sore, upset stomach, backache. took a dollar store test mid afternoon BFN :bfn: , irritable and emotional:nope::sad2::shy:
> 
> 13DPO - woke up to nausea back, breasts are SORE, and a sore throat, and again with an upset tummy....will test another dollar store test after 4 hour hold and update later. tomorrow i will be testing with a FRER. :telephone::sick:
> 
> 14DPO - I took a dollar store test a bfn, i took a frer and bfn....then i went to WhenMyBaby.com pregnancy test calculator and put my info in and it said the same thing as FF app says to test on 14th, that no test will pick up anything right now :shrug: . symptoms..... woke up nauseated almost threw up when brushing teeth :sick: , bad headache, sore throat, boobs hurt and hurt real bad last night :-({|= had to sit in hot bath and sooth them. pulling/pinching feeling right around belly button..... i think thats it but if i get another :bfn: on 14th something is going to get hit :trouble:


updated....[/QUOTE]


----------



## 5starsplus1

NinjaPanda said:


> 5star - I know how you feel, a ton of ladies on my ttcal thread got their bfp's last month and I've been feeling a little left behind too. I'm on cd 8 now but DH and I decided to just go with the flow and see what happens this month. The stress of TTC is starting to get to me.

Thanks NinjaPanda for posting.....I feel so left out right now :cry: And yes this cycle we just went with the flow and I don't think I will get my BFP this month and im kinda sad but it's not over until the ugly witch shows her head right! FX for both of us!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: hellooooo again....cycle # 3
> 
> took my first OPK ever clear blue digi, got a smile on CD 10 and CD 11 (March 26, 27) then a negative OPK on CD 13 (March 29)
> 
> 1-4 dpo i have only experienced cramps on left side, and slight nausea and hunger at same time. Me thinks its just in my head. :shipw:
> 
> 5DPO - cramps on left side, strange smell in private area, more lotion cm, could not sleep good last night. anxiety attacks. :hissy:](*,)
> 
> 6 DPO- cramps, lotion creamy cm, nausea (but might be from eating so much Gosh i ate all day), :pizza: experienced a sharp pain in right breast for about 2 minutes
> 
> 7DPO- irritable, crampy, nausea, lower backache, and alil bloated. frequent urination (might be from all the water) :tease:
> 
> 8DPO- very irritable, nausea in the morning and throughout the day, gassy, boobs hurt, sore throat, and lotion cm, cp is high soft and open i think i can't really tell the open and closed thing.:growlmad:
> 
> 9DPO - painful when having sex with hubby (cervix is low), :thumbup: boobs hurt, gassy, lotion cm (but not alot), cp is low, medium, and i can't tell if its open or closed, nauseated throughout night and up til now. i don't know seems like i always have these same symptoms every month...getting discouraged. :huh::sad2:
> 
> 10DPO - P.M. EXTREME nausea almost threw up but didn't, :sick: crampy, tender achy breasts, cm still lotiony and not alot, cp medium and closed.
> 
> 11dpo - A.M. nausea again, tender boobs, cm lotiony (last month this time mine started getting clear and stretchy), cp high and closed i think. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 12DPO- got more nausated towards P.M., boobs sore, upset stomach, backache. took a dollar store test mid afternoon BFN :bfn: , irritable and emotional:nope::sad2::shy:
> 
> 13DPO - woke up to nausea back, breasts are SORE, and a sore throat, and again with an upset tummy....will test another dollar store test after 4 hour hold and update later. tomorrow i will be testing with a FRER. :telephone::sick:
> 
> 14DPO - I took a dollar store test a bfn, i took a frer and bfn....then i went to WhenMyBaby.com pregnancy test calculator and put my info in and it said the same thing as FF app says to test on 14th, that no test will pick up anything right now :shrug: . symptoms..... woke up nauseated almost threw up when brushing teeth :sick: , bad headache, sore throat, boobs hurt and hurt real bad last night :-({|= had to sit in hot bath and sooth them. pulling/pinching feeling right around belly button..... i think thats it but if i get another :bfn: on 14th something is going to get hit :trouble:
> 
> 
> updated....Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Fx....hopefully you will get ur BFP


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :xmas3:
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless :cry:
7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms :nope: kinda confused this cycle :growlmad:
8 dpo- NOTHING :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1....THANK YOU i hope you get yours too, don't get discouraged some people don't have little to no symptoms and get their BFP!! fx to you


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5starsplus1....THANK YOU i hope you get yours too, don't get discouraged some people don't have little to no symptoms and get their BFP!! fx to you

Thank you so much for the encouragement, really means a lot....Im due for AF on the 13th hopefully she will get lost for 9 months hehehehe


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> 5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, headachey, sore throat, extremely tired and ive had weird pinchy stabby pains in my boobsClick to expand...
> 
> 7 and 8 dpo I had lots of watery cm, stuffy nose, tired and very sore back.
> Today at 9 dpo my lower back and hip are killing me, sore boobs today stabby pains nipples keep randomly going hard even though its roasting! Cramps, headaches, so tired and so so hungry! Got a super super faint line on a ic not sire if its an evap but please god let me be able to turn this green tomorrow! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 10 dpo very sore boobs like someomes punchedme there! :( tired, heartburn, crampsClick to expand...

11 dpo lots of thick runny cm sorry tmi, a tiny streak of pink blood
12 dpo sore throat, so so bloated, crampy thinking im probably out, scared to test again!


----------



## Lilllian

I got a chemical the last time I posted on here but i'm going to try and post symptoms again this cycle. Fingers crossed....

Ovulated PM - cramps and discomfort in left ovary and lower back. Bloated last 2 days-+opk
1dpo, AM, got a bit of stretchy, cloudy slightly sticky cm- presume post ovulation cm. Bloated 
2 - 3 dpo. Bloated tummy and don't want to wear anything tight.


----------



## amyamyamy

NinjaPanda said:


> 5star - I know how you feel, a ton of ladies on my ttcal thread got their bfp's last month and I've been feeling a little left behind too. I'm on cd 8 now but DH and I decided to just go with the flow and see what happens this month. The stress of TTC is starting to get to me.

You need a nice warm bath and a huge glass of wine, I think. :hugs:


----------



## amyamyamy

Back again for another round of the TWW! O confirmed on CD19: 

6dpo - Possible implantation dip on FF. POAS COMING SOON! Had some incredibly uncomfortable cramps really low in the pelvis last night that literally took my breath away.

7dpo - :bfn: super huge temp spike, higher than at any point during the month thus far. I have no idea what this means. Very giddy today for some reason.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby 
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless 
7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms kinda confused this cycle 
8 dpo- NOTHING 
9 dpo-white cm in undies and it lasted through out the night....boobs felt heavier....good sign right :thumbup: uh no tested this morning at 10 dpo with FRER and got a BFN :growlmad: I would think if I was preggo the FRER would have at lteast picked up a faint line :nope so disappointed


----------



## 5starsplus1

5starsplus1 said:


> Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm
> 
> 1 dpo-very bad gas
> 2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
> 3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
> update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired!
> update:
> 4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
> even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not
> 5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby
> 6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless
> 7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms kinda confused this cycle
> 8 dpo- NOTHING
> 9 dpo-white cm in undies and it lasted through out the night....boobs felt heavier....good sign right :thumbup: uh no tested this morning at 10 dpo with FRER and got a BFN :growlmad: I would think if I was preggo the FRER would have at lteast picked up a faint line :nope: so disappointed...we have decided to go buy some preseed today for next cycle....anyone tried or heard of it....read great reviews on it!


----------



## 5starsplus1

RedRose19 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> so.. here it goes, second cycle since shedding 2 stone! second cycle of ovulation and regular cycles yay!
> 
> 1 dpo bloated, cramps
> 2 dpo loads of clumpy white cm not stretchy like ewcm! in a good mood!
> 
> 3dpo sticky cm, my boobs are abit tender in the evening but more so because they are cold! bit of cramping in the evening
> 4 dpo heartburn, bit of pulling and tugging in the lower tummy, and carpal tunnel feeling in my wrists had this with my son but i dont want to get disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> 5 dpo felt super tired this morning, headaches, and now ive a runny nose and sinus pains and i got a huge blob or yellow ewcm!Click to expand...
> 
> 6 dpo stuffy nose, headachey, sore throat, extremely tired and ive had weird pinchy stabby pains in my boobsClick to expand...
> 
> 7 and 8 dpo I had lots of watery cm, stuffy nose, tired and very sore back.
> Today at 9 dpo my lower back and hip are killing me, sore boobs today stabby pains nipples keep randomly going hard even though its roasting! Cramps, headaches, so tired and so so hungry! Got a super super faint line on a ic not sire if its an evap but please god let me be able to turn this green tomorrow! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 10 dpo very sore boobs like someomes punchedme there! :( tired, heartburn, crampsClick to expand...
> 
> 11 dpo lots of thick runny cm sorry tmi, a tiny streak of pink blood
> 12 dpo sore throat, so so bloated, crampy thinking im probably out, scared to test again!Click to expand...

I think you will get your BFP if you test today since you got a faint line earlier! Fx for you hun!


----------



## MUMOF5

I've used preseed, no joy for me but heard lots of ladies have :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

MUMOF5 said:


> I've used preseed, no joy for me but heard lots of ladies have :)

If you don't mind me asking how many months did you use it?


----------



## Heatherga2015

15dpo

TMI****

ok so me and my hubby had sex last night and when we were done and i went to pee, i wiped and there was little dry blood specks on tissue, like pepper flakes, i have never had this before and i don't know what this could be. went back to sleep woke up this morning nothing is there when i pee an wipe now and we had sex again right before that time.....so i am wondering what that could have been....i doubt it was implantation because i ovulated on cd 10 (mar 26) im on cd25 now...any thoughts??


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 15dpo
> 
> TMI****
> 
> ok so me and my hubby had sex last night and when we were done and i went to pee, i wiped and there was little dry blood specks on tissue, like pepper flakes, i have never had this before and i don't know what this could be. went back to sleep woke up this morning nothing is there when i pee an wipe now and we had sex again right before that time.....so i am wondering what that could have been....i doubt it was implantation because i ovulated on cd 10 (mar 26) im on cd25 now...any thoughts??

 I say POAS :happydance:


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo
> 
> TMI****
> 
> ok so me and my hubby had sex last night and when we were done and i went to pee, i wiped and there was little dry blood specks on tissue, like pepper flakes, i have never had this before and i don't know what this could be. went back to sleep woke up this morning nothing is there when i pee an wipe now and we had sex again right before that time.....so i am wondering what that could have been....i doubt it was implantation because i ovulated on cd 10 (mar 26) im on cd25 now...any thoughts??
> 
> I say POAS :happydance:Click to expand...


i took a frer and white line showed up before the 3 minute mark, but thats it...i am going to wait three more days and see what happens.... :growlmad::nope:


----------



## crazychick31

crazychick31 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Big congrats to all who got their BFP
> So I thought I'd add my "symptoms" so far this cycle.
> I ov early and have an 18 day literal phase so the tww for me is almost three!
> After trying for five years I don't bother testing I just wait for Aunt Flo to arrive just like she does every month bang on time :-(
> 
> We'll this cycle feels a little different so I thought I'd log it "just in case"
> 
> 6dpo - gums bleed when brushing teeth
> 7dpo- extreme diarrhoea
> 8dpo - seems the diarrhoea last night has caused haemorrhoids (great!!!!)
> 9dpo- hot flushes and sweats
> 10dpo - dry/sore/scratchy throat, hot flushes
> 11dpo - same sore throat, hot flushes
> 12 dpo - same sore throat which developed into sniffly nose, severe hot flushes, feeling faint, slight nausea, lack of energy. First day off sick in over 4 years
> 13dpo- sniffly nose, horrible taste all day, diarrhoea, dry sticky lips, cramping, nausea, right nipple sensitive when caught by arm etc, weird stitch like twinges in right side, lack of energy and off work again as just feel "under the weather" . Insomnia as just couldn't cool down and kept waking up sweating
> 14dpo - queasiness in belly. Hard to explain just something not right, cramping throughout day on and off, nausea, gagged when brushing teeth, sore nipples when touched, struggled to stay awake past 8
> 15dpo - no appetite at all, nipples hurting, cramping like AF was here
> 
> Dust to all xx

**updated**


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo
> 
> TMI****
> 
> ok so me and my hubby had sex last night and when we were done and i went to pee, i wiped and there was little dry blood specks on tissue, like pepper flakes, i have never had this before and i don't know what this could be. went back to sleep woke up this morning nothing is there when i pee an wipe now and we had sex again right before that time.....so i am wondering what that could have been....i doubt it was implantation because i ovulated on cd 10 (mar 26) im on cd25 now...any thoughts??
> 
> I say POAS :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i took a frer and white line showed up before the 3 minute mark, but thats it...i am going to wait three more days and see what happens.... :growlmad::nope:Click to expand...

Keep your head up and im keeping my fx for you.......please keep us posted....BIG :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

crazychick31 said:


> crazychick31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Big congrats to all who got their BFP
> So I thought I'd add my "symptoms" so far this cycle.
> I ov early and have an 18 day literal phase so the tww for me is almost three!
> After trying for five years I don't bother testing I just wait for Aunt Flo to arrive just like she does every month bang on time :-(
> 
> We'll this cycle feels a little different so I thought I'd log it "just in case"
> 
> 6dpo - gums bleed when brushing teeth
> 7dpo- extreme diarrhoea
> 8dpo - seems the diarrhoea last night has caused haemorrhoids (great!!!!)
> 9dpo- hot flushes and sweats
> 10dpo - dry/sore/scratchy throat, hot flushes
> 11dpo - same sore throat, hot flushes
> 12 dpo - same sore throat which developed into sniffly nose, severe hot flushes, feeling faint, slight nausea, lack of energy. First day off sick in over 4 years
> 13dpo- sniffly nose, horrible taste all day, diarrhoea, dry sticky lips, cramping, nausea, right nipple sensitive when caught by arm etc, weird stitch like twinges in right side, lack of energy and off work again as just feel "under the weather" . Insomnia as just couldn't cool down and kept waking up sweating
> 14dpo - queasiness in belly. Hard to explain just something not right, cramping throughout day on and off, nausea, gagged when brushing teeth, sore nipples when touched, struggled to stay awake past 8
> 15dpo - no appetite at all, nipples hurting, cramping like AF was here
> 
> Dust to all xx
> 
> **updated**Click to expand...

when are you gonna POAS :winkwink:


----------



## crazychick31

5starsplus1 said:


> crazychick31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazychick31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Big congrats to all who got their BFP
> So I thought I'd add my "symptoms" so far this cycle.
> I ov early and have an 18 day literal phase so the tww for me is almost three!
> After trying for five years I don't bother testing I just wait for Aunt Flo to arrive just like she does every month bang on time :-(
> 
> We'll this cycle feels a little different so I thought I'd log it "just in case"
> 
> 6dpo - gums bleed when brushing teeth
> 7dpo- extreme diarrhoea
> 8dpo - seems the diarrhoea last night has caused haemorrhoids (great!!!!)
> 9dpo- hot flushes and sweats
> 10dpo - dry/sore/scratchy throat, hot flushes
> 11dpo - same sore throat, hot flushes
> 12 dpo - same sore throat which developed into sniffly nose, severe hot flushes, feeling faint, slight nausea, lack of energy. First day off sick in over 4 years
> 13dpo- sniffly nose, horrible taste all day, diarrhoea, dry sticky lips, cramping, nausea, right nipple sensitive when caught by arm etc, weird stitch like twinges in right side, lack of energy and off work again as just feel "under the weather" . Insomnia as just couldn't cool down and kept waking up sweating
> 14dpo - queasiness in belly. Hard to explain just something not right, cramping throughout day on and off, nausea, gagged when brushing teeth, sore nipples when touched, struggled to stay awake past 8
> 15dpo - no appetite at all, nipples hurting, cramping like AF was here
> 
> Dust to all xx
> 
> **updated**Click to expand...
> 
> when are you gonna POAS :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol! When you've been trying as long as I have you don't bother POAS unless you really think there's a chance. If AF hasn't shown her ugly face by Tuesday then I will then. 
I know my body like clockwork now and I always spot for 2 days prior so if there is none of that over the weekend I may start to get my hopes up. :thumbup: 

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Heatherga2015

just checked my cm and it had a little pink in it, has anyone ever gotten pink in their cm and still got a BFP?? 15 dpo af is due in 6 days.


----------



## kittybear

Hi ladies..

I am just wondering some things. I did not really notice much symptoms this month as hubby n i decided to just let nature take its course. I was afraid to have high hopes for a bfp but only to be disappointed again. 

Anyway, what felt different this month was my body kept feeling hot since around ovulation day which was probably on 1st April and it continued on till today except for on 8th April (7dpo maybe) which i felt fine with none of the 'feeling hot' symptom but i had watery cm. I did check my temperature on and off and sometimes it reached a low grade fever temp but i didn't feel feverish or sick. Just hot. Unsure how to really describe it. Even hubby commented on the heat he felt by touching my hand or arms. Sometimes it feels like i'm coming down with a cold after i wake up from a nap but i'll feel fine after freshening myself up. Only thing that stayed with me was the heat! 

Took a hpt on 10th April (9 dpo) but it was bfn of course. -_- 
Anyone has any idea why this could be happening.. never felt this hot before... and i cant seem to sleep much lately although i feel extremely tired. More so than usual. i usually have no problems with sleep. Boobies feel a bit heavy but that's about it.. no cramps or anything.. AF is due on 15th April..

Help anyone?


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink:

1-3dpo: Nothing really


----------



## amyamyamy

5star I've read a lot about Preseed on these boards but I haven't been able to find it at any stores locally. Britt told me I could possibly find it at Walgreens so I'll give that a go next month if this month is a bust. 

Keep the faith hun fx for you


----------



## 5starsplus1

amyamyamy said:


> 5star I've read a lot about Preseed on these boards but I haven't been able to find it at any stores locally. Britt told me I could possibly find it at Walgreens so I'll give that a go next month if this month is a bust.
> 
> Keep the faith hun fx for you

Hey Amy we found it at Target yesterday for 19.99 for 9 applicators.....we are excited to try it if we aren't pregnant this cycle....thanks for keeping ur fx mine are crossed for the both of us....I will know by Monday or Tuesday if we indeed got pregnant. ...anxiety is on 100 right now lol....keep me posted on ur updates


----------



## _BabyFever_

Hello,
This is my first time posting here. I am 8dpo today. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but what do you guys think!?

I have been nauseas for a good 3-4 days. It sucks!
I am sleeping all day and all night!
My boobs are really sore on the sides. (2-3 days)
I had minimal cramping and spotting days 6-8 Dpo

Thanks!!


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies.

Back for another cycle:

1-3 dpo: Nothing much except extremely moody.
4 dpo: Tender nipples and slight nausea in the morning.
5 dpo: Cramps in my abdomen - almost like what it feels like the day after working out at the gym after a long time absence. Slight twinges in my right side. Headache. Sticky yellowish cm.
6dpo: nausea and slightly dizzy. Creamy wet cm
7dpo: lower back ache for a few minutes in the morning. Headache - played bowls for 4 hours in the sun, so could be because of that. Tender breasts
8dpo: woke up with a sore throat and just plain feeling sick. Tender breasts still.
9dpo: Have full blown flu so can't really contribute any specific symptom towards pregnancy, except maybe the cramps I had in my abdomen... Had a spot of brownish red cm on TP when I wiped before going to bed.
10dpo: didn't sleep well - woke up about four times. headache!!
11dpo: flu/cold is starting to clear up a bit. Started spotting again (same as 9dpo). Headaches are persisting though. Saw some blue veins on my breasts last night and today but don't know if that is actually normal for me or not... :haha:
12 dpo: cold is lifting a bit, just a stuffy nose. Spotting still and (tmi!!!) dark red piece when checking my cm. Temp is way down so pretty sure AF is coming.
13 dpo: runny nose again. Feeling quite nauseous and yawning every 2 minutes. Spotting still but less than yesterday. Temps actually went up a bit...

I will be updating this post as the days pass.



Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :xmas3:
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless :cry:
7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms kinda confused this cycle :wacko:
8 dpo- NOTHING 
9 dpo-white cm in undies and it lasted through out the night....boobs felt heavier....good sign right :nope: uh no tested this morning at 10 dpo with FRER and got a BFN I would think if I was preggo the FRER would have at lteast picked up a faint line so disappointed...we have decided to go buy some preseed today for next cycle....anyone tried or heard of it....read great reviews on it! 
10 dpo-increase amount of cm boobs feels heavy
11 dpo-Nothing out of the ordinary of typical AF symptoms


----------



## amyamyamy

808 - Sorry you're back so soon, but I wish you the very best moving forward. 

5star - thank you! I will have to make a trip before next cycle. You're almost done with the TWW!!


----------



## amyamyamy

Back again for another round of the TWW! O confirmed on CD19: 

6dpo - Possible implantation dip on FF. POAS COMING SOON! Had some incredibly uncomfortable cramps really low in the pelvis last night that literally took my breath away.

7dpo - BFN on IC, huge temp spike, higher than at any point during the month thus far. I have no idea what this means. Very giddy today for some reason.

8dpo - BFN on IC, gassy, really awful lower back pain today. Usually this doesn't happen until AF so not sure... possibly due to packing and lifting? I'm not that out of shape though... sigh...


----------



## 5starsplus1

amyamyamy said:


> 808 - Sorry you're back so soon, but I wish you the very best moving forward.
> 
> 5star - thank you! I will have to make a trip before next cycle. You're almost done with the TWW!!

Yes Amy im almst done....Af should show her ugly face between today and tomorrow :growlmad: but it's ok im looking forward to next cycle :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :xmas3:
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless 
7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms kinda confused this cycle :wacko:
8 dpo- NOTHING 
9 dpo-white cm in undies and it lasted through out the night....boobs felt heavier....good sign right uh no :nope: tested this morning at 10 dpo with FRER and got a :bfn: I would think if I was preggo the FRER would have at lteast picked up a faint line so disappointed...we have decided to go buy some preseed today for next cycle....anyone tried or heard of it....read great reviews on it! 
10 dpo-increase amount of cm boobs feels heavy
11 dpo-Nothing out of the ordinary of typical AF symptoms 
12 dpo- mild Af cramps....me and the OH bd :sex: this mornng hoping to bring on AF but so far nothing!


----------



## Lilllian

I got a chemical the last time I posted on here but i'm going to try and post symptoms again this cycle. Fingers crossed....

Ovulated PM - cramps and discomfort in left ovary and lower back. Bloated last 2 days-+opk
1dpo, AM, got a bit of stretchy, cloudy slightly sticky cm- presume post ovulation cm. Bloated 
2 - 3 dpo. Bloated tummy and don't want to wear anything tight.
4 dpo bit bloated, very irritable :growlmad: poor husband :wacko: not much up for wine (not like me :blush:) .
5 dpo very tired even though had 11 hours sleep. Had O in sleep :blush: not much up for wine.
6 dpo very tired (but only got 6 hours), groggy feeling, bloated tummy, runny tummy blush:tmi) in AM. creamy cm.
7dpo groggy tired again, creamy cm, slight cramps (almost like runny tummy cramps), very hungry after large meal


----------



## StrayMouse

Rooting for all of you!


----------



## 5starsplus1

StrayMouse said:


> Rooting for all of you!

Thanks Mouse...how is everything going with you?


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink:

1-3dpo: Nothing really
3-6dpo: Not much to report except a really strange dream that I had already given birth, but didn't remember ever being pregnant or giving birth... Very strange dream, it felt so real!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :xmas3:
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless :cry:
7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms kinda confused this cycle 
8 dpo- NOTHING :nope:
9 dpo-white cm in undies and it lasted through out the night....boobs felt heavier....good sign right uh :nope: tested this morning at 10 dpo with FRER and got a :bfn: I would think if I was preggo the FRER would have at least picked up a faint line so disappointed...we have decided to go buy some preseed today for next cycle....anyone tried or heard of it....read great reviews on it! 
10 dpo-increase amount of cm boobs feels heavy
11 dpo-Nothing out of the ordinary of typical AF symptoms 
12 dpo- mild :af: cramps....me and the OH bd this mornng hoping to bring on :af: but so far nothing! 
13 dpo- mild :af: like cramps....little more cm...this usually happens a day before :af: shows her face :growlmad: 
will be looking for :af: sometime today....today I am 14 dpo but I always update the next day b/c of course I can't update the same day lol so 13 dpo was from yesterday.....:dust: to all of you expecting your :bfp:


----------



## shortcakes21

Hello all....Ive been reading through some of the posts in here and figured i would join in. TTC #1 and was diagnosed with PCOS... i was put on a couple supplements and here i am this month.

I think i O'd on CD 19,20,21

DPO 1-4 were mainly no symptoms... maybe a little nauseous.
DPO 5- Headache, nipple soreness
DPO 6-9- has been very gassy, indigestion, cramping like AF is coming. CM is white glue. Nipples are VERY VERY sensitive and i also notice my nipple itself has a white color to it.
DPO 10 was this morning and showing same symptoms as above. Tested this morning with a wondfo... thought i could see a line... then did a 4 hour hold and tested with FREP and showed negative.
DPO 11 same symptoms as the other days. Super sore nipples and my lower back is killing me today as well as slight pinches in the lower abdomen area. Trying to stick to not testing today.


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink: I think FF has my O date 2 days later than I actually did... I guess we'll see!

1-3dpo: Nothing really

3-6dpo: Not much to report except a really strange dream that I had already given birth, but didn't remember ever being pregnant or giving birth... Very strange dream, it felt so real!

6-7dpo: Huge temp spike! Starting to feel kinda sick...chills and tummy cramps/bloating ugh...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Even though we didn't try this cycle (so I won't count it as cycle #3) I still wanted to record my symptoms, just in case the unexpected happened! I think I may have ovulated either March 30th or 31st but I will go with the 31st! We BD on the 25th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 31st! I've bn having vivd dreams all week! hmmmmm

1 dpo-very bad gas
2 dpo-very very mild cramping, nothing to complain about....took an hr nap!
3 dpo-still some mild cramping...little cm in the undies....very tired took a 2 hr nap...cramps on my right side like ovulation cramps!
update....later tonight cramping feels more intense...more clear cm when I went to the bathroom....still very tired! 
update:
4 dpo-mild cramping and little to none cm...had a lot of energy, did 5 miles and came home and did a little spring cleaning...stayed in bed all day afterwards relaxing and watching tv....no other symptoms to report
even though we didn't try this cycle (meaning we didn't use any OPK's) im still getting discouraged about the little to no symptoms...would be excited if I am pregnant and kinda sad if im not 
5 dpo-nothing really new except some weird pinching in my whoo hoo area smh....still the same mild cramping like AF is around the corner....no cm no sore boobs no stuffy or runny nose smh nothing...a girl at church yesterday told me she knew she was pregnant b/c her boobs were really sore...I have not the slight bit of soreness...starting to think that I won't get my Christmas baby :xmas3:
6 dpo-nothing at all.....feeling hopeless :cry:
7 dpo- little to no cm and no AF symptoms kinda confused this cycle :wacko:
8 dpo- NOTHING 
9 dpo-white cm in undies and it lasted through out the night....boobs felt heavier....good sign right uh :nope: tested this morning at 10 dpo with FRER and got a :bfn: I would think if I was preggo the FRER would have at least picked up a faint line so disappointed...we have decided to go buy some preseed today for next cycle....anyone tried or heard of it....read great reviews on it! 
10 dpo-increase amount of cm boobs feels heavy
11 dpo-Nothing out of the ordinary of typical AF symptoms 
12 dpo- mild cramps....me and the OH bd :sex: this mornng hoping to bring on :af: but so far nothing! 
13 dpo- mild like :af: cramps....little more cm...this usually happens a day before :af: shows her face 
will be looking for sometime today....today I am 14 dpo but I always update the next day b/c of course I can't update the same day lol so 13 dpo was from yesterday..... :dust: to all of you expecting your :bfp:
14 dpo- the :witch: showed up....no worries will be back for cycle #3 in a week fx for all expecting your :bfp:


----------



## shortcakes21

Hello all....Ive been reading through some of the posts in here and figured i would join in. TTC #1 and was diagnosed with PCOS... i was put on a couple supplements and here i am this month.

I think i O'd on CD 19,20,21

DPO 1-4 were mainly no symptoms... maybe a little nauseous.
DPO 5- Headache, nipple soreness
DPO 6-9- has been very gassy, indigestion, cramping like AF is coming. CM is white glue. Nipples are VERY VERY sensitive and i also notice my nipple itself has a white color to it.
DPO 10 was this morning and showing same symptoms as above. Tested this morning with a wondfo... thought i could see a line... then did a 4 hour hold and tested with FREP and showed negative.

Update
DPO 11 same symptoms as the other days. Super sore nipples and my lower back is killing me today as well as slight pinches in the lower abdomen area. Trying to stick to not testing today.


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink: I think FF has my O date 2 days later than I actually did... I guess we'll see!

1-3dpo: Nothing really

3-6dpo: Not much to report except a really strange dream that I had already given birth, but didn't remember ever being pregnant or giving birth... Very strange dream, it felt so real!

6-7dpo: Huge temp spike! Starting to feel kinda sick...chills and tummy cramps/bloating ugh...

7-8dpo: Feeling fine today... Was only sick for about an hour and a half yesterday, maybe I had food poisoning? Also my sense of smell seems a little more sensitive...:shrug:


----------



## 808malia

5starsplus1, sorry about the witch :witch:


----------



## MUMOF5

5starsplus1 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> I've used preseed, no joy for me but heard lots of ladies have :)
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how many months did you use it?Click to expand...

 About 5 I think x


----------



## NinjaPanda

Sorry about the witch, 5stars!

I'm on cd 15 and still waiting to ovulate. This has never happened to me. I am so confused. :(


----------



## shortcakes21

Hello all....Ive been reading through some of the posts in here and figured i would join in. TTC #1 and was diagnosed with PCOS... i was put on a couple supplements and here i am this month.

I think i O'd on CD 19,20,21

DPO 1-4 were mainly no symptoms... maybe a little nauseous.
DPO 5- Headache, nipple soreness
DPO 6-9- has been very gassy, indigestion, cramping like AF is coming. CM is white glue. Nipples are VERY VERY sensitive and i also notice my nipple itself has a white color to it.
DPO 10 was this morning and showing same symptoms as above. Tested this morning with a wondfo... thought i could see a line... then did a 4 hour hold and tested with FREP and showed negative.

Update
DPO 11 same symptoms as the other days. Super sore nipples and my lower back is killing me today as well as slight pinches in the lower abdomen area. Trying to stick to not testing today.

DPO 12 light pink spotting which means AF is set and ready to land by the end of the day.... :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

shortcakes21 said:


> Hello all....Ive been reading through some of the posts in here and figured i would join in. TTC #1 and was diagnosed with PCOS... i was put on a couple supplements and here i am this month.
> 
> I think i O'd on CD 19,20,21
> 
> DPO 1-4 were mainly no symptoms... maybe a little nauseous.
> DPO 5- Headache, nipple soreness
> DPO 6-9- has been very gassy, indigestion, cramping like AF is coming. CM is white glue. Nipples are VERY VERY sensitive and i also notice my nipple itself has a white color to it.
> DPO 10 was this morning and showing same symptoms as above. Tested this morning with a wondfo... thought i could see a line... then did a 4 hour hold and tested with FREP and showed negative.
> 
> Update
> DPO 11 same symptoms as the other days. Super sore nipples and my lower back is killing me today as well as slight pinches in the lower abdomen area. Trying to stick to not testing today.
> 
> DPO 12 light pink spotting which means AF is set and ready to land by the end of the day.... :cry:

sorry shortcakes21...we will start again next cycle


----------



## amyamyamy

5star and shortcakes, so sorry the witch got you :hugs: fear I will be joining you both very soon


----------



## amyamyamy

Back again for another round of the TWW! O confirmed on CD19: 

6dpo - Possible implantation dip on FF. POAS COMING SOON! Had some incredibly uncomfortable cramps really low in the pelvis last night that literally took my breath away.

7dpo - BFN on IC, huge temp spike, higher than at any point during the month thus far. I have no idea what this means. Very giddy today for some reason.

8dpo - BFN on IC, gassy, really awful lower back pain today. Usually this doesn't happen until AF so not sure... possibly due to packing and lifting? I'm not that out of shape though... sigh...

9 - 12 dpo - low back pain is main symptom. temp spiked up way high, coming down as of this AM on 12 dpo but still above coverline. still BFN tests. 

Feeling as if AF will arrive at any time (due tomorrow).

AF arrived right on time after 31 days. On to next month.


----------



## 5starsplus1

amyamyamy said:


> 5star and shortcakes, so sorry the witch got you :hugs: fear I will be joining you both very soon

Thanks Amy and be positive you still have a chance :flower:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink: I think FF has my O date 2 days later than I actually did... I guess we'll see!

1-3dpo: Nothing really

3-6dpo: Not much to report except a really strange dream that I had already given birth, but didn't remember ever being pregnant or giving birth... Very strange dream, it felt so real!

6-7dpo: Huge temp spike! Starting to feel kinda sick...chills and tummy cramps/bloating ugh...

7-8dpo: Feeling fine today... Was only sick for about an hour and a half yesterday, maybe I had food poisoning? Also my sense of smell seems a little more sensitive...:shrug:

8-9dpo: Huge temp drop :growlmad: Probably gonna be turning this red in a couple days...


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't temp or chart, so I'm not positive of O. Just guessing based on previous cycle lengths and symptoms.

-1dpo: woke up at 5am to overall abdomen cramping, cramping in the evening localized to my right ovarian area

0dpo: mild cramping in right ovarian area intensified for most of the day then subsided by evening

1dpo: tons of gas, (gross) but literally took the biggest poop of my life at work like clogged the toilet big so i attributed the gas to this but the gas never went away

2dpo: still gas (literally farted for 10 minutes straight, some like 5 second long farts) after work I have never been this gassy. Was sneezing all afternoon and evening. Easily upset! I cried three times over nothing

3dpo: gas still hanging around but not as bad, twinges in my abdomen, tired, irritable (everyone pissing me off today and they are being super nice)

4dpo: BBT 98.0/ 97.9, abundance of milky white discharge (had it with all of my previous pregnancies), irritability, fatigue, low sex drive yet super sensitive down there, not interested in food i typically love

5dpo: evap? on a frer, unhappy tummy (but i did eat food from like 11 countries today but breakfast was hard to keep down ), tired, poopy issues, the bloat is real... sensitive during sex but not in the mood, lower backache. The acne!!!

6dpo: woke up at 5am because of nausea, but no actual vomiting. BBT 97.8

7dpo: BBT dropped to 97.19 at 4am and 97.4ish at the usual time (5:45). General tired, lack of appetite, super thirsty, not enjoying my oreo cookie shake. I might see it again in a few minutes. Still peeing negative


----------



## TimeIsRunning

:wave: 
Brief history - I had a dermoid cyst removed 2 years ago and Doc told me I have PCOS and hyperthyroid (this is being treated by endo). I am on Cycle 2 of Clomid. I am 34 and anxiously ttc! My symptoms...

Used OPK, was +pos on the 7th, and ovulated on 8th (felt the pain!).

1 - 2 DPO - bloated, gassy, temp was up. awful cramping 

3 DPO - Started having heartburns ( I NEVER HAD ANY B4 and I always ate spicy food.) Had a little of my fav wine but it tasted so bad and throat was burning, awful cramping. Pink spotting... mmm? :confused:

4- 7 DPO - Stabbing pains from right sometime left of my stomach. Even on bbs. (Similar to pre-AF though so didn't think too much) heartburns, gassy,bloated, loose stools, nausea

8 DPO - tried testing but BFN. Heartburns got milder but BBS:holly: were getting sore and full and heavy,loose stools,nausea

9-10 DPO - all other symptoms disappear except occasional shooting/stabbing pain on right ab, very very sore (untouchable) bbs. Hoping it is implantation today, temp still up. Unable to sleep on my right side as it hurts.

I know most symptoms are probably ovulation symptoms (due to the rise in progesterone) as you would only get pregnancy symptoms after implantation. Going to try to test on 11 DPO.. *pours baby dust on myself and everyone else*:happydance::dust:


----------



## LaLaArt

Hello!
I don't do O charts or meassure my BT, but acording to my period app, O was arround 11th or 12th, BD @1am on 12th and these are my simptomes:
1/2dpo- nothing much...
2-4dpo - mild cramps all arround my reproductive area, getting a lot of CM (which I don't have in that amoints, just some durring O time and before AF) 
Today - soooo stressed! Because of my DD's fantastic negotiation with the landlord bi*ch, we havrle to move by 1st of May.. it was in our plan, but not in 13 days... anyways, it's been a hell of a eide for me today... bursting into tears in front of my boss is just a bit of my day...
CM dripping out of me, and the more i got angry, cramping got worse...

I know I need to chill a bit, but I just have a feeling that 13 days to pack and move is too much for me to handle.....


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink: I think FF has my O date 2 days later than I actually did... I guess we'll see!

1-3dpo: Nothing really

3-6dpo: Not much to report except a really strange dream that I had already given birth, but didn't remember ever being pregnant or giving birth... Very strange dream, it felt so real!

6-7dpo: Huge temp spike! Starting to feel kinda sick...chills and tummy cramps/bloating ugh...

7-8dpo: Feeling fine today... Was only sick for about an hour and a half yesterday, maybe I had food poisoning? Also my sense of smell seems a little more sensitive...:shrug:

8-9dpo: Huge temp drop :growlmad: Probably gonna be turning this red in a couple days...

9-10dpo: Temp still low, slightly sore bbs, noticed light pink spotting while checking CP this morning... Probably gonna be out by tomorrow :af: Started having AF like cramps in the afternoon.


----------



## MUMOF5

Malia sorry to hear your news. Good to see you back and being positive, very best of luck in getting your rainbow baby xx 

So, back for cycle number 8 of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Swore I wasn't going to log every little symptom this month, yet here I am...&#128527;

1-3 dpo: ff gave me ovulation day of cd12. Symptoms- skin breakout (mainly on cheeks). Creamy stickyish cm on cd2. Slightly pink cm on cd3.

4dpo: spotting/light bleeding noted after going to the toilet this morning, and again at lunchtime :(. Not sure what's goin on. Got gynae appt on weds so will speak with them.


----------



## 5starsplus1

MUMOF5 said:


> Malia sorry to hear your news. Good to see you back and being positive, very best of luck in getting your rainbow baby xx
> 
> So, back for cycle number 8 of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Swore I wasn't going to log every little symptom this month, yet here I am...&#128527;
> 
> 1-3 dpo: ff gave me ovulation day of cd12. Symptoms- skin breakout (mainly on cheeks). Creamy stickyish cm on cd2.

Hey Mumof5 glad to see you're back :happydance:


----------



## LaLaArt

LaLaArt said:


> Hello!
> I don't do O charts or meassure my BT, but acording to my period app, O was arround 11th or 12th, BD @1am on 12th and these are my simptomes:
> 1/2dpo- nothing much...
> 2-4dpo - mild cramps all arround my reproductive area, getting a lot of CM (which I don't have in that amoints, just some durring O time and before AF)
> Today - soooo stressed! Because of my DD's fantastic negotiation with the landlord bi*ch, we havrle to move by 1st of May.. it was in our plan, but not in 13 days... anyways, it's been a hell of a eide for me today... bursting into tears in front of my boss is just a bit of my day...
> CM dripping out of me, and the more i got angry, cramping got worse...
> 
> I know I need to chill a bit, but I just have a feeling that 13 days to pack and move is too much for me to handle.....


Update:
8/9 dpo: cramps are gone, cm is getting thicker and clumpy and I think AF will be here this month, it's due on sunday....
Did the test today, but it sure was BFN, but I belive it's way to early.... my curiosity was just stronger than me....


----------



## StarlightK

Hi all, I'm new on this forum. Currently 10dpo on cycle #2 TTC but thought I would share some of my symptoms. I don't measure temps or CM, so just guessing my ovulation date, but my cycles are pretty regular. I stopped birth control in October, but only been actively trying for the past 2 cycles. My mother had several issues with conceiving (I am a surprise baby after she gave up on the idea, and I have no siblings), so I have always wondered if I would have trouble conceiving.

1-6dpo - didn't notice anything especially unusual
7dpo - bad headache (almost like a migraine, pulsating when I moved)
8dpo - headache still there, symptoms of sadness/depression (cried 3 times in one day, once because I knocked something over in the kitchen :/ I never cry unless provoked by valid reasons!), very tired
9dpo - smelling things in the house that wouldn't normally bother me (we have pet ferrets who smell musky and I like the smell, but today they just smelt awful), very tired, severe lack of concentration and vagueness (I didn't hear several referee calls at my sport training and got sent off to serve a massive penalty for insubordination!)
10dpo - headache better, awful smells again (I swear the work sink smelt like vomit this morning), tired, hard to concentrate

All of this could just be adjustment to being back home (I was travelling overseas for the past 3 weeks). I have only ever experienced 'depression' symptoms like this once before, two months before we started TTC, so it could be just PMS. I haven't had any breast symptoms and no nausea, although I have been feeling a bit "off" (but this can happen before my period anyway). I am interested to see if these more unusual symptoms for me are just weird PMS this cycle, or successful conception!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Sorry that i was away for a minute, i had what i believe was a miscarriage/chemical, i got a faint positive then a few days later i passed what seemed to be large clots, i haven't done that since my last miscarriage after my second son was born. But everything is good to go from the Doctor's stand point. I am on CD 11 and i have EWCM which means i will be ovulating tonight or tomorrow. Me and my love have been bding constantly due to making up after an argument about silly stuff, i have been super stressed since the clots and i was taking it out on him. Hopefully we get a BFP and Sticky bean this month.


----------



## stiletto_mom

After last cycle's roller coaster ride (see: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-please-read-first-post-380.html#post35102527), I started temping. It looks like I'm a late ovulator, a slow temp riser, and with spotting days before AF is due, the indications are pointing to low progesterone, possible luteal phase defect.

I certainly don't want to jump to conclusions, but if AF shows before Thursday/Friday, then I'd consider this a short luteal phase. 

*Cycle: #6*
OPK: No, saving them for when I can pinpoint ovulation week more accurately.

Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 33
1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - tender breasts
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - nothing
6 dpo - nothing
7 dpo - nothing
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - spotting
10 dpo - holy temp drop. Pretty surr AF showed this morning. Short luteal phase. 

:nope:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink: I think FF has my O date 2 days later than I actually did... I guess we'll see!

1-3dpo: Nothing really

3-6dpo: Not much to report except a really strange dream that I had already given birth, but didn't remember ever being pregnant or giving birth... Very strange dream, it felt so real!

6-7dpo: Huge temp spike! Starting to feel kinda sick...chills and tummy cramps/bloating ugh...

7-8dpo: Feeling fine today... Was only sick for about an hour and a half yesterday, maybe I had food poisoning? Also my sense of smell seems a little more sensitive...:shrug:

8-9dpo: Huge temp drop :growlmad: Probably gonna be turning this red in a couple days...

9-10dpo: Temp still low, slightly sore bbs, noticed light pink spotting while checking CP this morning... Probably gonna be out by tomorrow :af: Started having AF like cramps in the afternoon.

11dpo/CD1: The witch got me! :witch: On to cycle #8... 
Baby dust :dust: to all you ladies hoping for BFP's!


----------



## Heatherga2015

wow short cycle for you...fx to next month 808


----------



## 808malia

Heatherga2015 said:


> wow short cycle for you...fx to next month 808

Ya, my luteal phase is only 10 days....Kinda sucks, but at least I know if I'm pregnant a few days quicker :shrug:


----------



## Heatherga2015

808malia said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> wow short cycle for you...fx to next month 808
> 
> Ya, my luteal phase is only 10 days....Kinda sucks, but at least I know if I'm pregnant a few days quicker :shrug:Click to expand...

About like mine, mine is only 14 days so it does make it easier on the TWW, but that is if it wants to be regular i do get those weird cycles from time to time.:brat:


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> Alright, back in for round #7 of ttc! My husband and I did conceive the last round, but sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks.... So here I am, back to try again! :happydance: hoping to get lucky with a sticky bean this time :winkwink: I think FF has my O date 2 days later than I actually did... I guess we'll see!
> 
> 1-3dpo: Nothing really
> 
> 3-6dpo: Not much to report except a really strange dream that I had already given birth, but didn't remember ever being pregnant or giving birth... Very strange dream, it felt so real!
> 
> 6-7dpo: Huge temp spike! Starting to feel kinda sick...chills and tummy cramps/bloating ugh...
> 
> 7-8dpo: Feeling fine today... Was only sick for about an hour and a half yesterday, maybe I had food poisoning? Also my sense of smell seems a little more sensitive...:shrug:
> 
> 8-9dpo: Huge temp drop :growlmad: Probably gonna be turning this red in a couple days...
> 
> 9-10dpo: Temp still low, slightly sore bbs, noticed light pink spotting while checking CP this morning... Probably gonna be out by tomorrow :af: Started having AF like cramps in the afternoon.
> 
> 11dpo/CD1: The witch got me! :witch: On to cycle #8...
> Baby dust :dust: to all you ladies hoping for BFP's!

sorry about the witch 808:cry:


----------



## EElse

EElse said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Back for another cycle:
> 
> 1-3 dpo: Nothing much except extremely moody.
> 4 dpo: Tender nipples and slight nausea in the morning.
> 5 dpo: Cramps in my abdomen - almost like what it feels like the day after working out at the gym after a long time absence. Slight twinges in my right side. Headache. Sticky yellowish cm.
> 6dpo: nausea and slightly dizzy. Creamy wet cm
> 7dpo: lower back ache for a few minutes in the morning. Headache - played bowls for 4 hours in the sun, so could be because of that. Tender breasts
> 8dpo: woke up with a sore throat and just plain feeling sick. Tender breasts still.
> 9dpo: Have full blown flu so can't really contribute any specific symptom towards pregnancy, except maybe the cramps I had in my abdomen... Had a spot of brownish red cm on TP when I wiped before going to bed.
> 10dpo: didn't sleep well - woke up about four times. headache!!
> 11dpo: flu/cold is starting to clear up a bit. Started spotting again (same as 9dpo). Headaches are persisting though. Saw some blue veins on my breasts last night and today but don't know if that is actually normal for me or not... :haha:
> 12 dpo: cold is lifting a bit, just a stuffy nose. Spotting still and (tmi!!!) dark red piece when checking my cm. Temp is way down so pretty sure AF is coming.
> 13 dpo: runny nose again. Feeling quite nauseous and yawning every 2 minutes. Spotting still but less than yesterday. Temps actually went up a bit...
> 
> I will be updating this post as the days pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:

Honestly don't know what to think at the moment. Will probably test tomorrow - especially if temp doesn't drop again.


----------



## 5starsplus1

EElse said:


> EElse said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> Back for another cycle:
> 
> 1-3 dpo: Nothing much except extremely moody.
> 4 dpo: Tender nipples and slight nausea in the morning.
> 5 dpo: Cramps in my abdomen - almost like what it feels like the day after working out at the gym after a long time absence. Slight twinges in my right side. Headache. Sticky yellowish cm.
> 6dpo: nausea and slightly dizzy. Creamy wet cm
> 7dpo: lower back ache for a few minutes in the morning. Headache - played bowls for 4 hours in the sun, so could be because of that. Tender breasts
> 8dpo: woke up with a sore throat and just plain feeling sick. Tender breasts still.
> 9dpo: Have full blown flu so can't really contribute any specific symptom towards pregnancy, except maybe the cramps I had in my abdomen... Had a spot of brownish red cm on TP when I wiped before going to bed.
> 10dpo: didn't sleep well - woke up about four times. headache!!
> 11dpo: flu/cold is starting to clear up a bit. Started spotting again (same as 9dpo). Headaches are persisting though. Saw some blue veins on my breasts last night and today but don't know if that is actually normal for me or not... :haha:
> 12 dpo: cold is lifting a bit, just a stuffy nose. Spotting still and (tmi!!!) dark red piece when checking my cm. Temp is way down so pretty sure AF is coming.
> 13 dpo: runny nose again. Feeling quite nauseous and yawning every 2 minutes. Spotting still but less than yesterday. Temps actually went up a bit...
> 
> I will be updating this post as the days pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:
> 
> Honestly don't know what to think at the moment. Will probably test tomorrow - especially if temp doesn't drop again.Click to expand...

FX for you


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> So, back for cycle number 8 of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Swore I wasn't going to log every little symptom this month, yet here I am...&#128527;
> 
> 1-3 dpo: ff gave me ovulation day of cd12. Symptoms- skin breakout (mainly on cheeks). Creamy stickyish cm on cd2. Slightly pink cm on cd3.
> 
> 4dpo: spotting/light bleeding noted after going to the toilet this morning, and again at lunchtime :(. Not sure what's goin on. Got gynae appt on weds so will speak with them.

5dpo: spotting/light bleeding again today. Not much in the way of cm. No other symptoms that I've noticed.

6dpo: brownish spotting, bit of sticky cm. slightly crampy. Mood swings &#128121;&#128124;. Bit of a sore throat.


----------



## EElse

5starsplus1 said:


> FX for you

Thanks! I caved and tested this morning (a couple hours after I put up my post), was a :bfn:. Spotting still but less tonight than earlier today... :shrug:

I'll see what my temp says tomorrow... :haha:

After testing today I think I'll probably only test on Thursday or Friday again... unless AF arrives of course...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Sorry that i was away for a minute, i had what i believe was a miscarriage/chemical, i got a faint positive then a few days later i passed what seemed to be large clots, i haven't done that since my last miscarriage after my second son was born. But everything is good to go from the Doctor's stand point. I am on CD 11 and i have EWCM which means i will be ovulating tonight or tomorrow. Me and my love have been bding constantly due to making up after an argument about silly stuff, i have been super stressed since the clots and i was taking it out on him. Hopefully we get a BFP and Sticky bean this month.

Sorry to hear that Heather :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

EElse said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> FX for you
> 
> Thanks! I caved and tested this morning (a couple hours after I put up my post), was a :bfn:. Spotting still but less tonight than earlier today... :shrug:
> 
> I'll see what my temp says tomorrow... :haha:
> 
> After testing today I think I'll probably only test on Thursday or Friday again... unless AF arrives of course...Click to expand...

Stay positive EElse :thumbup:


----------



## teamlowery

Hi All, 

I'm slightly new to this as I was on for a short while in June but now I'm obsessed again. Just a little back story I'm 33 years old. I've been married almost 6 years NTNP. I have a 13 year old son from a previous relationship and I've also lost a child 11 years ago. I currently have a left ovarian cyst. I use HCTZ for hypertension otherwise healthy. Husband is a kidney transplant recipient but healthy age 38. I can only honestly say we've been putting forth a good effort for the past maybe 6 months. 

Using Clearblue Fertility Monitor and Preseed. I ovulate early as my cycles are only 24 days. 

Cycle Day 5-very light menstral flow, BD PM
Cycle Day 6-very light spotting end of period
Cycle Day 7-Peak fertility on CBFM, BD AM
Cycle Day 8-Peak fertility, BD AM
Cycle Day 9-Ovulation confirmed, BD PM. Went to bed around 10 pm up at 4. 

1 DPO- Woke up this morning feeling very happy and positive. Mildly crampy mostly on left side, afternoon headache, one episode of drippy nose, sneezy, gassy, burpy, mild nausea around 3 pm, neck and face hot. Didn't get the usual itchy swelling boobs like I usually do after ovulation. I know these are all symptoms of post ovulation progesterone rise but still fun to document.


----------



## mommysylvia

Hi can I join? 
I had a m/c at 7.5 weeks on 3/23 and now I'm expecting again

CD 14- BD
CD 15- 
CD 16- BD, EWCM
CD 17- BD, EWCM
CD 18- watery cm,
CD 19- 97.47, O day, pos opk, BD legs raised, EWCM, low/soft/open, nausea then vomit after prenatal
CD 20- (1dpo) 97.70, watery cm, med/med/open pelvic pressure, frequent urination, shooting vag and abdomen pain
CD 21- (2 dpo) 97.96, BD (soft cups), EWCM, high/soft/open, bad pelvic pressure, frequent urination no drink, gassy, left pelvic pain, headache, very stuffed nose at night
CD 22- (3 dpo) 97.43, BD (soft cups), watery cm, high/hard/closed, pelvic pressure, gassy, very sleepy during the day, lightheaded, frequent urination, cloudy urine
CD 23- (4 dpo) 98.18, watery/creamy cm, sore neck on both sides, bloated, AF cramps
CD 24- (5 dpo) 97.77, creamy, bloated, high/med/closed, frequent urination, AF cramps, leg hair growth slowed down (preg symptom for me)
CD 25- (6 dpo) 98.10, creamy cm, high/med/closed, frequent urination, AF cramps
CD 26- (7 dpo) 98.44, creamy cm, bloated
CD 27- (8 dpo) 98.30, lotiony cm, high/firm/closed, runny-stuffy nose, super bloated
CD 28- (9 dpo) 98.39, high/firm/med open, bloated, negative ic, creamy cm, runny/stuffy nose, brown spotting once on undies, nauseous after eating potato wedges, shaky hands
CD 29- (10 dpo) 98.52, med/firm/closed, creamy clotted cm, possible very faint ic, bloated, sharp shooting pains lower abdomen and vag, nipples darker/erect, bigger areolas, AF cramps, gassy
CD 30- (11 dpo) 98.37, milky cm, very faint ic, bloated, mild nausea, high/firm/closed
CD 31- (12 dpo) 98.42, milky cm, high/firm/closed, BFP! on ic, very bloated


----------



## 5starsplus1

mommysylvia said:


> Hi can I join?
> I had a m/c at 7.5 weeks on 3/23 and now I'm expecting again
> 
> CD 14- BD
> CD 15-
> CD 16- BD, EWCM
> CD 17- BD, EWCM
> CD 18- watery cm,
> CD 19- 97.47, O day, pos opk, BD legs raised, EWCM, low/soft/open, nausea then vomit after prenatal
> CD 20- (1dpo) 97.70, watery cm, med/med/open pelvic pressure, frequent urination, shooting vag and abdomen pain
> CD 21- (2 dpo) 97.96, BD (soft cups), EWCM, high/soft/open, bad pelvic pressure, frequent urination no drink, gassy, left pelvic pain, headache, very stuffed nose at night
> CD 22- (3 dpo) 97.43, BD (soft cups), watery cm, high/hard/closed, pelvic pressure, gassy, very sleepy during the day, lightheaded, frequent urination, cloudy urine
> CD 23- (4 dpo) 98.18, watery/creamy cm, sore neck on both sides, bloated, AF cramps
> CD 24- (5 dpo) 97.77, creamy, bloated, high/med/closed, frequent urination, AF cramps, leg hair growth slowed down (preg symptom for me)
> CD 25- (6 dpo) 98.10, creamy cm, high/med/closed, frequent urination, AF cramps
> CD 26- (7 dpo) 98.44, creamy cm, bloated
> CD 27- (8 dpo) 98.30, lotiony cm, high/firm/closed, runny-stuffy nose, super bloated
> CD 28- (9 dpo) 98.39, high/firm/med open, bloated, negative ic, creamy cm, runny/stuffy nose, brown spotting once on undies, nauseous after eating potato wedges, shaky hands
> CD 29- (10 dpo) 98.52, med/firm/closed, creamy clotted cm, possible very faint ic, bloated, sharp shooting pains lower abdomen and vag, nipples darker/erect, bigger areolas, AF cramps, gassy
> CD 30- (11 dpo) 98.37, milky cm, very faint ic, bloated, mild nausea, high/firm/closed
> CD 31- (12 dpo) 98.42, milky cm, high/firm/closed, BFP! on ic, very bloated

Congrats....can you tell me where did you buy you body basal thermometer from?


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> So, back for cycle number 8 of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Swore I wasn't going to log every little symptom this month, yet here I am...&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 1-3 dpo: ff gave me ovulation day of cd12. Symptoms- skin breakout (mainly on cheeks). Creamy stickyish cm on cd2. Slightly pink cm on cd3.
> 
> 4dpo: spotting/light bleeding noted after going to the toilet this morning, and again at lunchtime :(. Not sure what's goin on. Got gynae appt on weds so will speak with them.

5dpo: spotting/light bleeding again today. Not much in the way of cm. No other symptoms that I've noticed.

6dpo: brownish spotting, bit of sticky cm. slightly crampy. Mood swings &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;. Bit of a sore throat.

7dpo: still got sore throat. No more spotting. Slight cramps. Bit more cm today sticky but bit creamy.

8dpo: sore throat still there but better. Terribly bad mood swings and tearful. Cm sticky, had a bit that looked like ewcm but a bit thicker, was transparent with a slightly yellow tinge. Mild cramps. Breasts slightly tender.

9dpo: same type of cm as yesterday. Developed a dry cough. Feel a bit bloated. Stupidly tested this afteroon and BFN :(. I know its still early.....

10-11 dpo: stuffy nose and occasional sneezes. Cm sparse sticky, with few episodes of clear stringy snot like cm. fairly noticeable cramping in pm on 11dpo.


----------



## EElse

EElse said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Back for another cycle:
> 
> 1-3 dpo: Nothing much except extremely moody.
> 4 dpo: Tender nipples and slight nausea in the morning.
> 5 dpo: Cramps in my abdomen - almost like what it feels like the day after working out at the gym after a long time absence. Slight twinges in my right side. Headache. Sticky yellowish cm.
> 6dpo: nausea and slightly dizzy. Creamy wet cm
> 7dpo: lower back ache for a few minutes in the morning. Headache - played bowls for 4 hours in the sun, so could be because of that. Tender breasts
> 8dpo: woke up with a sore throat and just plain feeling sick. Tender breasts still.
> 9dpo: Have full blown flu so can't really contribute any specific symptom towards pregnancy, except maybe the cramps I had in my abdomen... Had a spot of brownish red cm on TP when I wiped before going to bed.
> 10dpo: didn't sleep well - woke up about four times. headache!!
> 11dpo: flu/cold is starting to clear up a bit. Started spotting again (same as 9dpo). Headaches are persisting though. Saw some blue veins on my breasts last night and today but don't know if that is actually normal for me or not... :haha:
> 12 dpo: cold is lifting a bit, just a stuffy nose. Spotting still and (tmi!!!) dark red piece when checking my cm. Temp is way down so pretty sure AF is coming.
> 13 dpo: runny nose again. Feeling quite nauseous and yawning every 2 minutes. Spotting still but less than yesterday. Temps actually went up a bit...
> 
> I will be updating this post as the days pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:

14 dpo: Spotting is pink stretchy, very weird! Cramps like I have never experienced before.

15 dpo/CD 1: Spotting turned to full flow so on to a new cycle for me.

Good luck and :dust: to all of you!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

EElse said:


> EElse said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> Back for another cycle:
> 
> 1-3 dpo: Nothing much except extremely moody.
> 4 dpo: Tender nipples and slight nausea in the morning.
> 5 dpo: Cramps in my abdomen - almost like what it feels like the day after working out at the gym after a long time absence. Slight twinges in my right side. Headache. Sticky yellowish cm.
> 6dpo: nausea and slightly dizzy. Creamy wet cm
> 7dpo: lower back ache for a few minutes in the morning. Headache - played bowls for 4 hours in the sun, so could be because of that. Tender breasts
> 8dpo: woke up with a sore throat and just plain feeling sick. Tender breasts still.
> 9dpo: Have full blown flu so can't really contribute any specific symptom towards pregnancy, except maybe the cramps I had in my abdomen... Had a spot of brownish red cm on TP when I wiped before going to bed.
> 10dpo: didn't sleep well - woke up about four times. headache!!
> 11dpo: flu/cold is starting to clear up a bit. Started spotting again (same as 9dpo). Headaches are persisting though. Saw some blue veins on my breasts last night and today but don't know if that is actually normal for me or not... :haha:
> 12 dpo: cold is lifting a bit, just a stuffy nose. Spotting still and (tmi!!!) dark red piece when checking my cm. Temp is way down so pretty sure AF is coming.
> 13 dpo: runny nose again. Feeling quite nauseous and yawning every 2 minutes. Spotting still but less than yesterday. Temps actually went up a bit...
> 
> I will be updating this post as the days pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust:
> 
> 14 dpo: Spotting is pink stretchy, very weird! Cramps like I have never experienced before.
> 
> 15 dpo/CD 1: Spotting turned to full flow so on to a new cycle for me.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all of you!!Click to expand...

Sorry about the witch EElse


----------



## StrayMouse

Hello, everyone! Been a while since I posted. First off, congrats to all the BFP's and FX for all the waitings. Hoping everyone gets their BFP's soon!
So, at 6 weeks I went in for the first prenatal. They told me all they could see on the u/s was an empty sac. Kind of freaking out again. I go back in on monday for 7 and a half week u/s... :/

Oh, and this humorous little ticker down here is correct. I've been throwing up nearly once, every morning, 30 minutes after getting up for work.


----------



## Fruitbat22

I am WTT/NTNP using POM. Sunday Apr. 12 We did not use POM.

Apr 12( O DAY): DTD 
1-5DPO: Nothing
6 DPO: Vomited at dinnertime. BFN
7 DPO: Extreme fatigue/Moodiness/Nausea at dinnertime/Bloating
8 DPO: Moody/Queasy/Sore throat/Bloating BFN
9 DPO: Stuffy Nose/Bloated/Sore throat/Skin breaking out BFN 
10 DPO: Sore throat/Bloated/Cough/Stuffy/Runny Nose
11 DPO: Cough/Bloating/Skin Breaking out more
12 DPO: Moody/Bloated/Cough
13 DPO: AF cramps/Bloated/Moody
14 DPO (DAY AF IS DUE) No AF/No cramps/Bb's hurt/Really bad mood swings/Face still badly broken out/Constipation. Woke up this morning, heart was pounding, needed to vomit, nothing came up. Took a cheapie w FMU BFN.

This is agonizing. I just want to know what is going on with me. Period is now officially late but still no BFP. :nope:


----------



## maria86

I love this thread :thumbup: I want in :lol:

1DPO - cramping, bloated, smelly cm (sorry for TMI)
2DPO - cramping, tired


----------



## Heatherga2015

Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....


----------



## maria86

Heatherga2015 said:


> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....

As far as I know - sperm can live up to 5-7 days. So there is a chance! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!

After reading all 417 pages of symptoms, I would like to join in. I'm 33 years old, been marry since March 2013 and been TTC since then. I been diagnosed with PCOS and been on Femara and trigger shot for the past 4 cycles. Before that we tried clomid for 6 cycles and even when I was making 1 follie a month our RE decided to switch us to Femara. This cycle will be my 2nd IUI and hoping to get a BFP soon!! Had 1 follie each side this month so feeling hopeful...

Here are my symptoms by DPO

0DPO triggered with Novarel the day before, EWCM, got IUI done, lots of cramping and some spotting in the afternoon which my nurse warn me since is common after IUI. Bedded tonight.
1DPO I'm feeling good, maybe some sore BB but so far is all good, bedded tonight
2DPO Nada, just feeling tired 
3DPO cramping just same as if I'm on AF but stronger. My lower back hurts and my BB feel so sore plus I'm tired. Lots of EWCM
4DPO Same as yesterday, feeling also some twinges in both ovaries. Tired, sleeping a lot but I don't feel rested.
5DPO cramping still there but less painful. Watery CM, tired and hungry. Craving Mexican food. I know it might be my trigger shot but still feeling hopeful, had trigger shot the past 6 cycles and never felt like this before. Tested to see if the shot was still on my system and got a +HPT
6DPO cramping comes and goes during the day. Feeling tired and hungry all day. Tested trigger shot, still +HPT
7DPO BB little sore, craving mexican food again. Sleepy, heartburn at night +HPT still
8DPO BB soreness is almost gone. Still sleepy. Cramps are gone, heartburn attacks back at night.msneezing a lot in the morning. Very faint +HPT
9DPO I feel normal today, trying to feel cramps or sore BB but nothing!! Staring to feel out this month. Tested today again and trigger shot is still there but got faintest of lines so it might be gone by tomorrow. That means if I get any other +HPT it will be the real thing
10 DPO Tested in themorning and the test is negative. I was kind of hoping that I was going to get a stronger line meaning I am pregnant but nothing. Started to feel discouraged. Feeling cramps again but more in my uterus. Back ache is back and my BB are not really sore unless I poke them but they look strange. Also I have small pimples in my chest and a couple on my aereolas which is weird. I wonder is AF is on her way early since it should show by May 2nd. I still feel wet CM which has been watery since 3-4DPO. 

Any thoughts??

Sending you good vibes and lots of :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we had :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Fruitbat22 said:


> I am WTT/NTNP using POM. Sunday Apr. 12 We did not use POM.
> 
> Apr 12( O DAY): DTD
> 1-5DPO: Nothing
> 6 DPO: Vomited at dinnertime. BFN
> 7 DPO: Extreme fatigue/Moodiness/Nausea at dinnertime/Bloating
> 8 DPO: Moody/Queasy/Sore throat/Bloating BFN
> 9 DPO: Stuffy Nose/Bloated/Sore throat/Skin breaking out BFN
> 10 DPO: Sore throat/Bloated/Cough/Stuffy/Runny Nose
> 11 DPO: Cough/Bloating/Skin Breaking out more
> 12 DPO: Moody/Bloated/Cough
> 13 DPO: AF cramps/Bloated/Moody
> 14 DPO (DAY AF IS DUE) No AF/No cramps/Bb's hurt/Really bad mood swings/Face still badly broken out/Constipation. Woke up this morning, heart was pounding, needed to vomit, nothing came up. Took a cheapie w FMU BFN.
> 
> This is agonizing. I just want to know what is going on with me. Period is now officially late but still no BFP. :nope:

FX for you Fruitbat


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....

Hey heather looks like we ovulated around the same time...according to the app on my phone called glow on Monday the 20th we had about a 4.8% chance of getting pregnant, but hey don't count yourself out b/c you may very well have gotten pregnant....happy to take this journey with you and let's pray for a :bfp:....I should know on Mother's Day :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

maria86 said:


> I love this thread :thumbup: I want in :lol:
> 
> 1DPO - cramping, bloated, smelly cm (sorry for TMI)

 welcome maria :thumbup:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> After reading all 417 pages of symptoms, I would like to join in. I'm 33 years old, been marry since March 2013 and been TTC since then. I been diagnosed with PCOS and been on Femara and trigger shot for the past 4 cycles. Before that we tried clomid for 6 cycles and even when I was making 1 follie a month our RE decided to switch us to Femara. This cycle will be my 2nd IUI and hoping to get a BFP soon!! Had 1 follie each side this month so feeling hopeful...
> 
> Here are my symptoms by DPO
> 
> 0DPO triggered with Novarel the day before, EWCM, got IUI done, lots of cramping and some spotting in the afternoon which my nurse warn me since is common after IUI. Bedded tonight.
> 1DPO I'm feeling good, maybe some sore BB but so far is all good, bedded tonight
> 2DPO Nada, just feeling tired
> 3DPO cramping just same as if I'm on AF but stronger. My lower back hurts and my BB feel so sore plus I'm tired. Lots of EWCM
> 4DPO Same as yesterday, feeling also some twinges in both ovaries. Tired, sleeping a lot but I don't feel rested.
> 5DPO cramping still there but less painful. Watery CM, tired and hungry. Craving Mexican food. I know it might be my trigger shot but still feeling hopeful, had trigger shot the past 6 cycles and never felt like this before. Tested to see if the shot was still on my system and got a +HPT
> 6DPO cramping comes and goes during the day. Feeling tired and hungry all day. Tested trigger shot, still +HPT
> 7DPO BB little sore, craving mexican food again. Sleepy, heartburn at night +HPT still
> 8DPO BB soreness is almost gone. Still sleepy. Cramps are gone, heartburn attacks back at night.msneezing a lot in the morning. Very faint +HPT
> 9DPO I feel normal today, trying to feel cramps or sore BB but nothing!! Staring to feel out this month. Tested today again and trigger shot is still there but got faintest of lines so it might be gone by tomorrow. That means if I get any other +HPT it will be the real thing
> 10 DPO Tested in themorning and the test is negative. I was kind of hoping that I was going to get a stronger line meaning I am pregnant but nothing. Started to feel discouraged. Feeling cramps again but more in my uterus. Back ache is back and my BB are not really sore unless I poke them but they look strange. Also I have small pimples in my chest and a couple on my aereolas which is weird. I wonder is AF is on her way early since it should show by May 2nd. I still feel wet CM which has been watery since 3-4DPO.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Sending you good vibes and lots of :dust:

Hey zyara1981 some people get there :bfp: at 12-14 dpo so there is still hope :hugs:


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!

After reading all 417 pages of symptoms, I would like to join in. I'm 33 years old, been marry since March 2013 and been TTC since then. I been diagnosed with PCOS and been on Femara and trigger shot for the past 4 cycles. Before that we tried clomid for 6 cycles and even when I was making 1 follie a month our RE decided to switch us to Femara. This cycle will be my 2nd IUI and hoping to get a BFP soon!! Had 1 follie each side this month so feeling hopeful...

Here are my symptoms by DPO

0DPO triggered with Novarel the day before, EWCM, got IUI done, lots of cramping and some spotting in the afternoon which my nurse warn me since is common after IUI. Bedded tonight.
1DPO I'm feeling good, maybe some sore BB but so far is all good, bedded tonight
2DPO Nada, just feeling tired 
3DPO cramping just same as if I'm on AF but stronger. My lower back hurts and my BB feel so sore plus I'm tired. Lots of EWCM
4DPO Same as yesterday, feeling also some twinges in both ovaries. Tired, sleeping a lot but I don't feel rested.
5DPO cramping still there but less painful. Watery CM, tired and hungry. Craving Mexican food. I know it might be my trigger shot but still feeling hopeful, had trigger shot the past 6 cycles and never felt like this before. Tested to see if the shot was still on my system and got a +HPT
6DPO cramping comes and goes during the day. Feeling tired and hungry all day. Tested trigger shot, still +HPT
7DPO BB little sore, craving mexican food again. Sleepy, heartburn at night +HPT still
8DPO BB soreness is almost gone. Still sleepy. Cramps are gone, heartburn attacks back at night.msneezing a lot in the morning. Very faint +HPT
9DPO I feel normal today, trying to feel cramps or sore BB but nothing!! Staring to feel out this month. Tested today again and trigger shot is still there but got faintest of lines so it might be gone by tomorrow. That means if I get any other +HPT it will be the real thing
10 DPO Tested in themorning and the test is negative. I was kind of hoping that I was going to get a stronger line meaning I am pregnant but nothing. Started to feel discouraged. Feeling cramps again but more in my uterus. Back ache is back and my BB are not really sore unless I poke them but they look strange. Also I have small pimples in my chest and a couple on my aereolas which is weird. I wonder is AF is on her way early since it should show by May 2nd. I still feel wet CM which has been watery since 3-4DPO. 
-Update-
11 DPO cramping is almost gone same with back ache. Had some discomfort on my pelvic area and some light nausea. Breast still little sore but very mild. Yesterday was cramping very bad in the afternoon and having back pain as if I started AF but no signs of her. Feeling so hopeful this cycle!! Praying for all of us to get our BFP this month!!!


----------



## zyara1981

Sorry I just copy and paste but I'm on my phone and I dunno how to do it different lol... Any news from you ladies?? We need some Green here!! :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Sorry I just copy and paste but I'm on my phone and I dunno how to do it different lol... Any news from you ladies?? We need some Green here!! :)

Hey Zyara1981 im back for cycle #3...I posted this morning on page 417 :winkwink:


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> So, back for cycle number 8 of ttc after sterilisation reversal. Swore I wasn't going to log every little symptom this month, yet here I am...&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 1-3 dpo: ff gave me ovulation day of cd12. Symptoms- skin breakout (mainly on cheeks). Creamy stickyish cm on cd2. Slightly pink cm on cd3.
> 
> 4dpo: spotting/light bleeding noted after going to the toilet this morning, and again at lunchtime :(. Not sure what's goin on. Got gynae appt on weds so will speak with them.
> 
> 5dpo: spotting/light bleeding again today. Not much in the way of cm. No other symptoms that I've noticed.
> 
> 6dpo: brownish spotting, bit of sticky cm. slightly crampy. Mood swings &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;. Bit of a sore throat.
> 
> 7dpo: still got sore throat. No more spotting. Slight cramps. Bit more cm today sticky but bit creamy.
> 
> 8dpo: sore throat still there but better. Terribly bad mood swings and tearful. Cm sticky, had a bit that looked like ewcm but a bit thicker, was transparent with a slightly yellow tinge. Mild cramps. Breasts slightly tender.
> 
> 9dpo: same type of cm as yesterday. Developed a dry cough. Feel a bit bloated. Stupidly tested this afteroon and BFN :(. I know its still early.....
> 
> 10-11 dpo: stuffy nose and occasional sneezes. Cm sparse sticky, with few episodes of clear stringy snot like cm. fairly noticeable cramping in pm on 11dpo.Click to expand...

12dpo: still got stuffy nose and sneezes but not a proper cold, few spots, cramping again on and off, cm same as yesterday. Temp down very slightly today but pretty sure it will drop further tomorrow meaning af will be on her evil way &#128544;, feeling pretty premenstrual.

13dpo: tested BFN &#128532;, af cramps. Blind spots and wind, all signs witchy is on her way, looks like I'm onto cycle no.9.........


----------



## JuneHope

I want to join! :]

5 dpo- cramping tired but unable to sleep 
6 dpo- cramping, hot flashes, really vivid dreams last night but woke up many times to hot(usually I freeze at night) 

Good luck ya'll!


----------



## Girly922

Ooh, good thread!! Currently I'm just comparing symptoms to what I had with DD but this is a great idea!

0dpo - increased sex drive
1dpo - increased sex drive
2dpo - nothing
3dpo - anxiety, bloated, gassy, vivid dreams
4dpo - af-style cramping, trapped wind, increased cm
5dpo - diarrhea, decreased appetite, tender breasts, vivid dreams, feeling certain AF will show
6dpo - vivid dreams, nausea, decreased appetite

i will update as the week goes on..


----------



## PestyY

Zyara, your post is what I have been looking for! Thank you!

I have not logged symptoms yet for this cycle - 3rd IuI (7dpo,8dpt). But I had a moment of weakness and tested. It was faintly pos.... and likely due to trigger. This messes with your mind. I wish I would have been testing from the beginning. It would be helpful to see the fading of artificial HCG.

Good luck this month!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month :happydance: FX for our New Year's :baby:
3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:


----------



## zyara1981

PestyY said:


> Zyara, your post is what I have been looking for! Thank you!
> 
> I have not logged symptoms yet for this cycle - 3rd IuI (7dpo,8dpt). But I had a moment of weakness and tested. It was faintly pos.... and likely due to trigger. This messes with your mind. I wish I would have been testing from the beginning. It would be helpful to see the fading of artificial HCG.
> 
> Good luck this month!

I am glad my post helped you. The idea of testing out the trigger is to know when it leaves your system so that way after a BFN if you get a BFP you'll know is the real thing... Also that way I know that my first symptoms are related to the shot and not something else. To be honest this cycle has been different since before I did not get as many symptoms as now however I'm still testing negative so who knows...

Good luck this cycle and I hope we both get to see our BFP soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## zyara1981

zyara1981 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> After reading all 417 pages of symptoms, I would like to join in. I'm 33 years old, been marry since March 2013 and been TTC since then. I been diagnosed with PCOS and been on Femara and trigger shot for the past 4 cycles. Before that we tried clomid for 6 cycles and even when I was making 1 follie a month our RE decided to switch us to Femara. This cycle will be my 2nd IUI and hoping to get a BFP soon!! Had 1 follie each side this month so feeling hopeful...
> 
> Here are my symptoms by DPO
> 
> 0DPO triggered with Novarel the day before, EWCM, got IUI done, lots of cramping and some spotting in the afternoon which my nurse warn me since is common after IUI. Bedded tonight.
> 1DPO I'm feeling good, maybe some sore BB but so far is all good, bedded tonight
> 2DPO Nada, just feeling tired
> 3DPO cramping just same as if I'm on AF but stronger. My lower back hurts and my BB feel so sore plus I'm tired. Lots of EWCM
> 4DPO Same as yesterday, feeling also some twinges in both ovaries. Tired, sleeping a lot but I don't feel rested.
> 5DPO cramping still there but less painful. Watery CM, tired and hungry. Craving Mexican food. I know it might be my trigger shot but still feeling hopeful, had trigger shot the past 6 cycles and never felt like this before. Tested to see if the shot was still on my system and got a +HPT
> 6DPO cramping comes and goes during the day. Feeling tired and hungry all day. Tested trigger shot, still +HPT
> 7DPO BB little sore, craving mexican food again. Sleepy, heartburn at night +HPT still
> 8DPO BB soreness is almost gone. Still sleepy. Cramps are gone, heartburn attacks back at night.msneezing a lot in the morning. Very faint +HPT
> 9DPO I feel normal today, trying to feel cramps or sore BB but nothing!! Staring to feel out this month. Tested today again and trigger shot is still there but got faintest of lines so it might be gone by tomorrow. That means if I get any other +HPT it will be the real thing
> 10 DPO Tested in themorning and the test is negative. I was kind of hoping that I was going to get a stronger line meaning I am pregnant but nothing. Started to feel discouraged. Feeling cramps again but more in my uterus. Back ache is back and my BB are not really sore unless I poke them but they look strange. Also I have small pimples in my chest and a couple on my aereolas which is weird. I wonder is AF is on her way early since it should show by May 2nd. I still feel wet CM which has been watery since 3-4DPO.
> 11 DPO cramping is almost gone same with back ache. Had some discomfort on my pelvic area and some light nausea. Breast still little sore but very mild. Yesterday was cramping very bad in the afternoon and having back pain as if I started AF but no signs of her. Feeling so hopeful this cycle!! Praying for all of us to get our BFP this month!!!

12 DPO tested this morning with FMU and it was a BFN, I was really hoping to see something since yesterday morning I tested and I saw a very very faint line however in the afternoon tested again after holding it for 4 hours and it was a negative but I was hopeful it was because I drank too much water... I tested with a dollar store test and in was BFN so I decided to get one of my FRERs I keep for last and it was also a BFN so I am kind of losing hope here. This morning the cramping was totally gone and my BB were still mild sore, for the rest of the day I experienced sore breast and soreness on my pelvic area and hips, kind of cramps but mild very very mild. Back ache is gone or at least it don't bother me much that I do not notice pain. Came home at 6 and had to go straight to WC since I had diarrhea so maybe my nausea yesterday was a sign of stomach issues and nothing more. I am expecting AF to have an entrance by Friday since usually you get AF 14 to 15 days after the shot so who knows. I am probably gonna wait till AF is due to test again. I feel very discouraged. We been trying for over 2 years and I never seen a BFP test except when I tested the trigger out which has been the last 2 cycles. I have been sleepy the past few days but that is because I don't rest since I am having vivid dreams and I wake up too early craving to POAS hoping for a BFP. At least I know I am not alone in the world and there is more ladies dealing with the same. I wish I could have a magic wand and make us all pregnant hehehehe...
:haha:
Any updates with you ladies?


----------



## maria86

zyara1981 - until AF comes - you are still in the running (of becoming Americas next Supermodel :lo:) Test again in the evening with a cheapie! :)

I am 4dpo. VERY tired all the time (falling asleep at 9pm) and crampy all the time. I know those symptoms are impossible as there is no implantation yet.... hmmmm


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days :shrug: CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU :flower:


----------



## SammyBat

I did not do a great job of keeping track day by day, but in case this is helpful for anyone:

Very lucid dreams starting around 3-4 dpo (I actually got nauseous in one dream around 5 dpo)
dpo 4-5 stuffy/tingling nose (like the equivalent of when your stomach drops on a roller coaster)
Very pinpointed cramp (left lower abdomen) that came and went on and off 6-7dpo after a day of some more general cramps 
Could not stand the smell of one of my student's permanent markers around 6-7 dpo 
Small acne flair up 6 dpo onward 
Metallic taste in mouth after eating certain things 5-7 dpo
Cramps (thought for sure AF was coming) 9-11 dpo
Increased fatigue 10 dpo onward
(Negative test - I think - at 10 dpo)

Also, my hubby has been telling me that I am really warm when I sleep (usually I am an ice queen!)

:bfp: this morning at 12 dpo!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

SammyBat said:


> I did not do a great job of keeping track day by day, but in case this is helpful for anyone:
> 
> Very lucid dreams starting around 3-4 dpo (I actually got nauseous in one dream around 5 dpo)
> dpo 4-5 stuffy/tingling nose (like the equivalent of when your stomach drops on a roller coaster)
> Very pinpointed cramp (left lower abdomen) that came and went on and off 6-7dpo after a day of some more general cramps
> Could not stand the smell of one of my student's permanent markers around 6-7 dpo
> Small acne flair up 6 dpo onward
> Metallic taste in mouth after eating certain things 5-7 dpo
> Cramps (thought for sure AF was coming) 9-11 dpo
> Increased fatigue 10 dpo onward
> (Negative test - I think - at 10 dpo)
> 
> :bfp: this morning at 12 dpo!!

Congrats prayfully I will be turning my thread green next week on Mother's Day :happydance:


----------



## zyara1981

SammyBat said:


> I did not do a great job of keeping track day by day, but in case this is helpful for anyone:
> 
> Very lucid dreams starting around 3-4 dpo (I actually got nauseous in one dream around 5 dpo)
> dpo 4-5 stuffy/tingling nose (like the equivalent of when your stomach drops on a roller coaster)
> Very pinpointed cramp (left lower abdomen) that came and went on and off 6-7dpo after a day of some more general cramps
> Could not stand the smell of one of my student's permanent markers around 6-7 dpo
> Small acne flair up 6 dpo onward
> Metallic taste in mouth after eating certain things 5-7 dpo
> Cramps (thought for sure AF was coming) 9-11 dpo
> Increased fatigue 10 dpo onward
> (Negative test - I think - at 10 dpo)
> 
> :bfp: this morning at 12 dpo!!

Wow!!! Congrats!! So happy for you, praying for a sticky bean for you!!!


----------



## Nola0841

Hello ladies. My name is Dana and I'm on my 11th cycle trying for #2. Here are my symptoms so far.

1dpo - Erect nipples (usually they are inverted)
2dpo - Woke up with mild headache and it lasted all day. Felt flutter like fuzzy feelings in my stomach almost constantly. Erect or flat nipples (not inverted)
3dpo - vivid dream. Feel flutter like fuzzy feelings in my stomach almost constantly and mild nauseous. Erect or flat nipples (not inverted)


Good luck to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.
> 
> (O) April 25th
> 1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
> 3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
> 4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days :shrug: CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU :flower:

I have no idea either how to temp or check cervix however I ordered a book that almost everyone TTC recommends which is call taking charge of your fertility from Toni Weschler. I haven't got it yet but I guess will be a good help.. How you feeling today? Any new symptoms?? I'm praying we both get to see our BFP soon girl!!


----------



## zyara1981

zyara1981 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Here are my symptoms by DPO
> 
> 0DPO triggered with Novarel the day before, EWCM, got IUI done, lots of cramping and some spotting in the afternoon which my nurse warn me since is common after IUI. Bedded tonight.
> 1DPO I'm feeling good, maybe some sore BB but so far is all good, bedded tonight
> 2DPO Nada, just feeling tired
> 3DPO cramping just same as if I'm on AF but stronger. My lower back hurts and my BB feel so sore plus I'm tired. Lots of EWCM
> 4DPO Same as yesterday, feeling also some twinges in both ovaries. Tired, sleeping a lot but I don't feel rested.
> 5DPO cramping still there but less painful. Watery CM, tired and hungry. Craving Mexican food. I know it might be my trigger shot but still feeling hopeful, had trigger shot the past 6 cycles and never felt like this before. Tested to see if the shot was still on my system and got a +HPT
> 6DPO cramping comes and goes during the day. Feeling tired and hungry all day. Tested trigger shot, still +HPT
> 7DPO BB little sore, craving mexican food again. Sleepy, heartburn at night +HPT still
> 8DPO BB soreness is almost gone. Still sleepy. Cramps are gone, heartburn attacks back at night.msneezing a lot in the morning. Very faint +HPT
> 9DPO I feel normal today, trying to feel cramps or sore BB but nothing!! Staring to feel out this month. Tested today again and trigger shot is still there but got faintest of lines so it might be gone by tomorrow. That means if I get any other +HPT it will be the real thing
> 10 DPO Tested in themorning and the test is negative. I was kind of hoping that I was going to get a stronger line meaning I am pregnant but nothing. Started to feel discouraged. Feeling cramps again but more in my uterus. Back ache is back and my BB are not really sore unless I poke them but they look strange. Also I have small pimples in my chest and a couple on my aereolas which is weird. I wonder is AF is on her way early since it should show by May 2nd. I still feel wet CM which has been watery since 3-4DPO.
> 11 DPO cramping is almost gone same with back ache. Had some discomfort on my pelvic area and some light nausea. Breast still little sore but very mild. Yesterday was cramping very bad in the afternoon and having back pain as if I started AF but no signs of her. Feeling so hopeful this cycle!! Praying for all of us to get our BFP this month!!!
> 
> 12 DPO tested this morning with FMU and it was a BFN, I was really hoping to see something since yesterday morning I tested and I saw a very very faint line however in the afternoon tested again after holding it for 4 hours and it was a negative but I was hopeful it was because I drank too much water... I tested with a dollar store test and in was BFN so I decided to get one of my FRERs I keep for last and it was also a BFN so I am kind of losing hope here. This morning the cramping was totally gone and my BB were still mild sore, for the rest of the day I experienced sore breast and soreness on my pelvic area and hips, kind of cramps but mild very very mild. Back ache is gone or at least it don't bother me much that I do not notice pain. Came home at 6 and had to go straight to WC since I had diarrhea so maybe my nausea yesterday was a sign of stomach issues and nothing more. I am expecting AF to have an entrance by Friday since usually you get AF 14 to 15 days after the shot so who knows. I am probably gonna wait till AF is due to test again. I feel very discouraged. We been trying for over 2 years and I never seen a BFP test except when I tested the trigger out which has been the last 2 cycles. I have been sleepy the past few days but that is because I don't rest since I am having vivid dreams and I wake up too early craving to POAS hoping for a BFP. At least I know I am not alone in the world and there is more ladies dealing with the same. I wish I could have a magic wand and make us all pregnant hehehehe...
> :haha:
> Any updates with you ladies?Click to expand...

13 DPO Woke up with sore breast again. I actually dreamed I turned my post green which is first time ever I dream anything related to TTC... Did a dollar test with FMU and I could swear there is the faintiest of lines, so faint I have to squint to see it and put light too... So I am not hopeful yet since it could be just my imagination or an evap. Went to work and had pretty much lack of symptoms (except my BB which remain sore) I kept going to WC to double check for AF since is due either today or tomorrow but so far nada. I didn't want to test this afternoon so I'm waiting for tomorrow morning to see if it was or not my imagination lol.. I did check the test I put on the side from this morning and the faint line is still there. I do feel my puvic area kind of sore and my back ache kind of comes and goes every day. I am praying so bad for this to be our month. I never felt this close so I'm scared!! Hope AF stays away!!
Any updates from you ladies??


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.
> 
> (O) April 25th
> 1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
> 3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
> 4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days :shrug: CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU :flower:
> 
> I have no idea either how to temp or check cervix however I ordered a book that almost everyone TTC recommends which is call taking charge of your fertility from Toni Weschler. I haven't got it yet but I guess will be a good help.. How you feeling today? Any new symptoms?? I'm praying we both get to see our BFP soon girl!!Click to expand...

Hey Zyara thanks for responding....sometimes I feel like ive bn left all alone on this thread lol...but anyways thanks for recommending the book, let me know how you like it....I did temp yesterday morning and indeed just like in my dream it was 98.10 :shrug: lol, I checked this morning and it was up a little 98.26.....I have know idea what this means lol.....wish someone could chime in if they know!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days :shrug: CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU 
5 dpo-cramps on left side nothing major....still sore throat, itchy eyes and stuffy nose (sinus/allergy like symptoms)...creamy cm....checked my bbt yesterday and this morning, 98.10 and 98.26, does this mean anything :shrug: HELP!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> 
> Here are my symptoms by DPO
> 
> 0DPO triggered with Novarel the day before, EWCM, got IUI done, lots of cramping and some spotting in the afternoon which my nurse warn me since is common after IUI. Bedded tonight.
> 1DPO I'm feeling good, maybe some sore BB but so far is all good, bedded tonight
> 2DPO Nada, just feeling tired
> 3DPO cramping just same as if I'm on AF but stronger. My lower back hurts and my BB feel so sore plus I'm tired. Lots of EWCM
> 4DPO Same as yesterday, feeling also some twinges in both ovaries. Tired, sleeping a lot but I don't feel rested.
> 5DPO cramping still there but less painful. Watery CM, tired and hungry. Craving Mexican food. I know it might be my trigger shot but still feeling hopeful, had trigger shot the past 6 cycles and never felt like this before. Tested to see if the shot was still on my system and got a +HPT
> 6DPO cramping comes and goes during the day. Feeling tired and hungry all day. Tested trigger shot, still +HPT
> 7DPO BB little sore, craving mexican food again. Sleepy, heartburn at night +HPT still
> 8DPO BB soreness is almost gone. Still sleepy. Cramps are gone, heartburn attacks back at night.msneezing a lot in the morning. Very faint +HPT
> 9DPO I feel normal today, trying to feel cramps or sore BB but nothing!! Staring to feel out this month. Tested today again and trigger shot is still there but got faintest of lines so it might be gone by tomorrow. That means if I get any other +HPT it will be the real thing
> 10 DPO Tested in themorning and the test is negative. I was kind of hoping that I was going to get a stronger line meaning I am pregnant but nothing. Started to feel discouraged. Feeling cramps again but more in my uterus. Back ache is back and my BB are not really sore unless I poke them but they look strange. Also I have small pimples in my chest and a couple on my aereolas which is weird. I wonder is AF is on her way early since it should show by May 2nd. I still feel wet CM which has been watery since 3-4DPO.
> 11 DPO cramping is almost gone same with back ache. Had some discomfort on my pelvic area and some light nausea. Breast still little sore but very mild. Yesterday was cramping very bad in the afternoon and having back pain as if I started AF but no signs of her. Feeling so hopeful this cycle!! Praying for all of us to get our BFP this month!!!
> 
> 12 DPO tested this morning with FMU and it was a BFN, I was really hoping to see something since yesterday morning I tested and I saw a very very faint line however in the afternoon tested again after holding it for 4 hours and it was a negative but I was hopeful it was because I drank too much water... I tested with a dollar store test and in was BFN so I decided to get one of my FRERs I keep for last and it was also a BFN so I am kind of losing hope here. This morning the cramping was totally gone and my BB were still mild sore, for the rest of the day I experienced sore breast and soreness on my pelvic area and hips, kind of cramps but mild very very mild. Back ache is gone or at least it don't bother me much that I do not notice pain. Came home at 6 and had to go straight to WC since I had diarrhea so maybe my nausea yesterday was a sign of stomach issues and nothing more. I am expecting AF to have an entrance by Friday since usually you get AF 14 to 15 days after the shot so who knows. I am probably gonna wait till AF is due to test again. I feel very discouraged. We been trying for over 2 years and I never seen a BFP test except when I tested the trigger out which has been the last 2 cycles. I have been sleepy the past few days but that is because I don't rest since I am having vivid dreams and I wake up too early craving to POAS hoping for a BFP. At least I know I am not alone in the world and there is more ladies dealing with the same. I wish I could have a magic wand and make us all pregnant hehehehe...
> :haha:
> Any updates with you ladies?Click to expand...
> 
> 13 DPO Woke up with sore breast again. I actually dreamed I turned my post green which is first time ever I dream anything related to TTC... Did a dollar test with FMU and I could swear there is the faintiest of lines, so faint I have to squint to see it and put light too... So I am not hopeful yet since it could be just my imagination or an evap. Went to work and had pretty much lack of symptoms (except my BB which remain sore) I kept going to WC to double check for AF since is due either today or tomorrow but so far nada. I didn't want to test this afternoon so I'm waiting for tomorrow morning to see if it was or not my imagination lol.. I did check the test I put on the side from this morning and the faint line is still there. I do feel my puvic area kind of sore and my back ache kind of comes and goes every day. I am praying so bad for this to be our month. I never felt this close so I'm scared!! Hope AF stays away!!
> Any updates from you ladies??Click to expand...

fx crossed for you and im praying really hard for us that this is our month for a :bfp:


----------



## maria86

I love this thread I want in 

1DPO - cramping, bloated
2DPO - cramping, tired
3DPO - cramping, VERY hungry and tired
4DPO - VERY tired all the time (falling asleep at 9pm) and crampy all the time. I know those symptoms are impossible as there is no implantation yet.... hmmmm
5DPO - crampy, dull aches, hungry and runny nose....


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....

OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go

im gonna go with 6 dpo....

1-3dpo- nothing

4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy

5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy

6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy


----------



## zyara1981

Hi everyone!! Tested this morning 14DPO pretty sure is negative so I am guessing the witch will be showing up soon... I still have sore BB and some watery CM and soreness on my pubic area so I lost hope. I'm so sad :(


----------



## Heatherga2015

zyara1981 said:


> Hi everyone!! Tested this morning 14DPO pretty sure is negative so I am guessing the witch will be showing up soon... I still have sore BB and some watery CM and soreness on my pubic area so I lost hope. I'm so sad :(

dont be sad you aint out until she shows!!! :hugs:


----------



## zyara1981

Heatherga2015 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!! Tested this morning 14DPO pretty sure is negative so I am guessing the witch will be showing up soon... I still have sore BB and some watery CM and soreness on my pubic area so I lost hope. I'm so sad :(
> 
> dont be sad you aint out until she shows!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for trying to keep the hope. I am just tired that's all, over two years trying and never seen a good outcome. I am literary broke from all medications and doctor appointments plus emotionally TTC took a toll. My heart is broken, I am just way too sad specially because is me the one with issues and not DH. 
The witch is probably just around the corner, I know my body and I can feel her staking me so... Anyway good luck to you girls!! I hope to see some green from you soon!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hi everyone!! Tested this morning 14DPO pretty sure is negative so I am guessing the witch will be showing up soon... I still have sore BB and some watery CM and soreness on my pubic area so I lost hope. I'm so sad :(

Awwww hunny sending you a huge :hugs: it's not ever over until the ugly witch shows her face :nope:


----------



## 5starsplus1

SammyBat said:


> I did not do a great job of keeping track day by day, but in case this is helpful for anyone:
> 
> Very lucid dreams starting around 3-4 dpo (I actually got nauseous in one dream around 5 dpo)
> dpo 4-5 stuffy/tingling nose (like the equivalent of when your stomach drops on a roller coaster)
> Very pinpointed cramp (left lower abdomen) that came and went on and off 6-7dpo after a day of some more general cramps
> Could not stand the smell of one of my student's permanent markers around 6-7 dpo
> Small acne flair up 6 dpo onward
> Metallic taste in mouth after eating certain things 5-7 dpo
> Cramps (thought for sure AF was coming) 9-11 dpo
> Increased fatigue 10 dpo onward
> (Negative test - I think - at 10 dpo)
> 
> Also, my hubby has been telling me that I am really warm when I sleep (usually I am an ice queen!)
> 
> :bfp: this morning at 12 dpo!!

Hey SammyBat do you remember if you had tender breast at all


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU :shrug:
5 dpo-cramps on left side nothing major....still sore throat, itchy eyes and stuffy nose (sinus/allergy like symptoms)...creamy cm....checked my bbt yesterday and this morning, 98.10 and 98.26, does this mean anything HELP!!! :flower:
6 dpo-mild cramps so yesterday my bbt was 98.26.....this morning at 7 dpo it was 98.23....I am 7 dpo but since today just started I cant really say what my symptoms are.....good luck ladies...praying I get a great Mother's Day gift which would be my :bfp: which would be my New Year's :baby:


----------



## Girly922

Girly922 said:


> Ooh, good thread!! Currently I'm just comparing symptoms to what I had with DD but this is a great idea!
> 
> 0dpo - increased sex drive
> 1dpo - increased sex drive
> 2dpo - nothing
> 3dpo - anxiety, bloated, gassy, vivid dreams
> 4dpo - af-style cramping, trapped wind, increased cm
> 5dpo - diarrhea, decreased appetite, tender breasts, vivid dreams, feeling certain AF will show
> 6dpo - vivid dreams, nausea, decreased appetite
> 
> i will update as the week goes on..

Well I think any symptom spotting I may have been doing is now completely useless as for the last two days I have been down with food poisoning.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7DPO - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a BFN. will update more as day ends.Click to expand...


----------



## dani_tinks

Stalking the thread this month rather than participating and just wanting to send lots of positive vibes to you all. Really hope you all get that BFP.

I'm assuming I didn't O this month. I haven't had sore boobs AT ALL, and that is my sign that I ovulate :shrug:. It's never happened before though so very confused!

Good luck all :flow: xx


----------



## kellycontrary

Hi! Im 34 and we are trying for number 2. I have a 2.5 year old. This is our second 'official' month of actually bd-ing at the right times! 

BD on 'O' day (ovulation test positive) and 2 days later for good measure! thats all though this month 

1DPO - left hip pain most of the evening. This then spread across my back, was uncomfy more than anything so much so had to get husband to massage me 

4DPO - Spotty! I have good skin and rarely get them so this is a surprise. ONly a few but they are bloody big ones!!

6-7DPO - I tried not to think about it for the few days as it was driving me crazy and I've been wracking my brains trying to remember how I feel leading up to AF so I know whether this is just a normal month or not. But been feeling lower tummy pains, dull...I dont think they are like normal AF but could well be 

8DPO since this afternoon ive been struggling with the tummy pains, especially low and on the left side near my hip bone. Sometimes feels like a 'turning over' feeling...not sure how to describe it, like someone's turning a page of a book underneath my skin maybe? Sounds strange! I have an on/off bubbly feeling but I wonder if im imagining this as the logical part of me knows this is a later pregnancy sign, had this at around 15 weeks pregnant so maybe im willing it too much!

Also terribly terribly tired. not unusual I guess, I have a 2 year old!
Nauseous all afternoon. THink im hungry but when I eat I immediately feel that horrible full feeling that you have eaten too much!

Boobs - especially underneath and near my armpits - a tiny bit tender. Sometimes hurt when Im walking about (better bra needed maybe?!) and definitely tender to touch. I usually get sore breasts a day or two before af, which, in my calculations is another 9 days away.


9dpo - woke up just 'feeling it' and couldnt resist the urge to test. of course I got a bfn. Didnt get a bfp until 11/12DPO with my son so I could kick myself for wasting a test!
On and off dull cramps this morning and heavy hard feeling boobs. pain mostly on the side. My son jogged me today and the pain in my breast made me yelp!
Slept this afternoon whilst my son was napping. was exhausted and very unusual for me to nap in the day. but son is unwell so wondering if im coming down with a bug. 
Itchy nipples this morning and then this afternoon the odd shooting pain. 

All symptoms disappeared for a couple of hours and immediately felt silly for thinking I was preggers! But cramping and loss of appetite again this evening and incredibly thirsty.

10dpo - nauseous all morning and a bit dizzy. Resisted again with testing until I went to pee for the second time this morning and something told me to do it. There wasn't anything for a good 1 minute so I tossed it aside. Got up to flush the loo...and just spied the faintest of faintest lines...Ive posted the pics on the other thread but its sooo faint Im not sure. Will hang on two more days but im pretty sure its my *bfp*...just turning this been green for now!!!


----------



## zyara1981

Hello everyone!!
hope you are all good.
Tested this morning with FMU even when I told myself yesterday I wouldn't lol.. It was a BFN so I am out and just waiting for AF. Being feeling odd this past two days as if AF will show but nothing so far. Hate when she plays around like this... I am 15DPO and 16 days past trigger. I don't get how come AF is so late if usually comes 15 days after my shot. 
Any updates from you?
Star, how are you feeling?? Sending you a big hug 
To everyone else, hope you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> hope you are all good.
> Tested this morning with FMU even when I told myself yesterday I wouldn't lol.. It was a BFN so I am out and just waiting for AF. Being feeling odd this past two days as if AF will show but nothing so far. Hate when she plays around like this... I am 15DPO and 16 days past trigger. I don't get how come AF is so late if usually comes 15 days after my shot.
> Any updates from you?
> Star, how are you feeling?? Sending you a big hug
> To everyone else, hope you get your BFP this month!!

DOn't give up until the witch shows her head....Im doing great....feeling positive that I will get my New Years :baby:....I am 7dpo today and still in the running for my :bfp: im pretty sure that the preseed worked....we used all of it hahahha :happydance:...good luck ladies!


----------



## LillyFleur

Ive STALKED this thread obsessively through my 2ww so I'm so happy to be able to add my BFP 'symptoms'. I have to say if I wasn't TTC I wouldn't of noticed any symptoms at all apart from
the bad cramps and spotting on 10DPO, so if you don't feel pregnant don't worry...I still don't feel pregnant right now! Best of luck to you all!!

DTD: 
Sunday 12/4
Tuesday 14/4
Friday - 17/4 - strechy Ewcm 


Suspected O: 17/18 - moody, slight cramp, very watery cm so much my knickers are wet. 

Symptoms: 

1 DPO (19th) Dull cramps, not sure if they from ovulation or if there all in my head. Quiet a lot of creamy cm - (it's not at all strechy though) 

2DPO (20th) dull ache all day, cm was dry then watery gush in the evening

3DPO (21st) AM - creamy cm not a lot. Still dull ache feeling like I've done thousands of sit ups. 
PM - creamy but watery cm (bm) uterus still aching. 
Late PM - less uterus ache, CM sticky. 

4DPO (22nd) nothing during the day CM had dried up. Start to notice really thick white cm in the evening (not a lot) . Husband says I'm being moody but I feel like I'm being ok and he's in the wrong! Healthy eating is out of the window, just want to eat junk food! 

5DPO (23rd) nothing during the day. Lotion cm after BM, irritated. 

6DPO (24th) bloated, itchy and sore down there sorry TMI 
Went to bed early, tired - slight back pains

7DPO (25th) Feeling out today :( low backache is still there. Also I've noticed the hair on my arms has stopped growing??? Heartburn which isn't unusual, increased appetite, really moody and emotional - bordering on crazy. Healthy eating has gone out of the window, eating so much rubbish food. Down there as still itchy. 


8DPO (26th) - slight breast tenderness near armpits. 
Less moody today feel normal! Slight backache. Cm seems more watery 

9DPO (27th) - few twinges during the day but probably gas, slight breast tenderness continues, slight nausea in PM gagging - think it's all in my head, already looking towards the next cycle.

10DPO (28th) - BFN - thought there seemed to be a bit more CM. Slight back ache, really bad stomach cramps (like gas pain) in afternoon from 12:30 - 5pm. Slight spotting when I checked later, stabbing pains in womb at night THINK THIS WAS IMPLANTATION 

11DPo - nothing :( 

12DPO - took FRER test in AM, very very faint line. Slightly more CM, few twinges in abdomen, nipples feel more sensitive. CB digi in PM BFN :(

13DPO -Nothing really, breasts slightly tender when I took my bra off at the end of the day.

14DPO - BFP on FRER!! Woohoo.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats Lilly


----------



## 5starsplus1

LillyFleur said:


> Ive STALKED this thread obsessively through my 2ww so I'm so happy to be able to add my BFP 'symptoms'. I have to say if I wasn't TTC I wouldn't of noticed any symptoms at all apart from
> the bad cramps and spotting on 10DPO, so if you don't feel pregnant don't worry...I still don't feel pregnant right now! Best of luck to you all!!
> 
> DTD:
> Sunday 12/4
> Tuesday 14/4
> Friday - 17/4 - strechy Ewcm
> 
> 
> Suspected O: 17/18 - moody, slight cramp, very watery cm so much my knickers are wet.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> 1 DPO (19th) Dull cramps, not sure if they from ovulation or if there all in my head. Quiet a lot of creamy cm - (it's not at all strechy though)
> 
> 2DPO (20th) dull ache all day, cm was dry then watery gush in the evening
> 
> 3DPO (21st) AM - creamy cm not a lot. Still dull ache feeling like I've done thousands of sit ups.
> PM - creamy but watery cm (bm) uterus still aching.
> Late PM - less uterus ache, CM sticky.
> 
> 4DPO (22nd) nothing during the day CM had dried up. Start to notice really thick white cm in the evening (not a lot) . Husband says I'm being moody but I feel like I'm being ok and he's in the wrong! Healthy eating is out of the window, just want to eat junk food!
> 
> 5DPO (23rd) nothing during the day. Lotion cm after BM, irritated.
> 
> 6DPO (24th) bloated, itchy and sore down there sorry TMI
> Went to bed early, tired - slight back pains
> 
> 7DPO (25th) Feeling out today :( low backache is still there. Also I've noticed the hair on my arms has stopped growing??? Heartburn which isn't unusual, increased appetite, really moody and emotional - bordering on crazy. Healthy eating has gone out of the window, eating so much rubbish food. Down there as still itchy.
> 
> 
> 8DPO (26th) - slight breast tenderness near armpits.
> Less moody today feel normal! Slight backache. Cm seems more watery
> 
> 9DPO (27th) - few twinges during the day but probably gas, slight breast tenderness continues, slight nausea in PM gagging - think it's all in my head, already looking towards the next cycle.
> 
> 10DPO (28th) - BFN - thought there seemed to be a bit more CM. Slight back ache, really bad stomach cramps (like gas pain) in afternoon from 12:30 - 5pm. Slight spotting when I checked later, stabbing pains in womb at night THINK THIS WAS IMPLANTATION
> 
> 11DPo - nothing :(
> 
> 12DPO - took FRER test in AM, very very faint line. Slightly more CM, few twinges in abdomen, nipples feel more sensitive. CB digi in PM BFN :(
> 
> 13DPO -Nothing really, breasts slightly tender when I took my bra off at the end of the day.
> 
> 14DPO - BFP on FRER!! Wooho

congrats Lilly :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :happydance: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU :flower:
5 dpo-cramps on left side nothing major....still sore throat, itchy eyes and stuffy nose (sinus/allergy like symptoms)...creamy cm....checked my bbt yesterday and this morning, 98.10 and 98.26, does this mean anything HELP!!! :shrug:
6 dpo-mild cramps so yesterday my bbt was 98.26.....this morning at 7 dpo it was 98.23....I am 7 dpo but since today just started I cant really say what my symptoms are.....good luck ladies...praying I get a great Mother's Day gift which would be my which would be my New Year's :baby:
7 dpo-strange pain (doesn't really hurt) low in left ovary....this morning at 8 dpo my temp dropped a little to 97.71 but still a good temp I would assume....someone please chime in!!!!!....also after brushing my teeth had some bleeding after spitting...very vivid dream....feeling very positive :happydance:


----------



## thopkins0620

Temp dropped this morning... feeling that the witch is right around the corner and maybe coming early


----------



## 5starsplus1

thopkins0620 said:


> Temp dropped this morning... feeling that the witch is right around the corner and maybe coming early

Awwww hun sorry to hear that :hugs:.....I sent you a msg let me know if you got it!


----------



## SammyBat

5starsplus1 said:


> SammyBat said:
> 
> 
> I did not do a great job of keeping track day by day, but in case this is helpful for anyone:
> 
> Very lucid dreams starting around 3-4 dpo (I actually got nauseous in one dream around 5 dpo)
> dpo 4-5 stuffy/tingling nose (like the equivalent of when your stomach drops on a roller coaster)
> Very pinpointed cramp (left lower abdomen) that came and went on and off 6-7dpo after a day of some more general cramps
> Could not stand the smell of one of my student's permanent markers around 6-7 dpo
> Small acne flair up 6 dpo onward
> Metallic taste in mouth after eating certain things 5-7 dpo
> Cramps (thought for sure AF was coming) 9-11 dpo
> Increased fatigue 10 dpo onward
> (Negative test - I think - at 10 dpo)
> 
> Also, my hubby has been telling me that I am really warm when I sleep (usually I am an ice queen!)
> 
> :bfp: this morning at 12 dpo!!
> 
> Hey SammyBat do you remember if you had tender breast at allClick to expand...

I actually never did! Even now I am still not really having tenderness (increase in size though).


----------



## 5starsplus1

SammyBat said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SammyBat said:
> 
> 
> I did not do a great job of keeping track day by day, but in case this is helpful for anyone:
> 
> Very lucid dreams starting around 3-4 dpo (I actually got nauseous in one dream around 5 dpo)
> dpo 4-5 stuffy/tingling nose (like the equivalent of when your stomach drops on a roller coaster)
> Very pinpointed cramp (left lower abdomen) that came and went on and off 6-7dpo after a day of some more general cramps
> Could not stand the smell of one of my student's permanent markers around 6-7 dpo
> Small acne flair up 6 dpo onward
> Metallic taste in mouth after eating certain things 5-7 dpo
> Cramps (thought for sure AF was coming) 9-11 dpo
> Increased fatigue 10 dpo onward
> (Negative test - I think - at 10 dpo)
> 
> Also, my hubby has been telling me that I am really warm when I sleep (usually I am an ice queen!)
> 
> :bfp: this morning at 12 dpo!!
> 
> Hey SammyBat do you remember if you had tender breast at allClick to expand...
> 
> I actually never did! Even now I am still not really having tenderness (increase in size though).Click to expand...

Ok cool....I think I may get my :bfp: this cycle and I haven't really noticed any major tenderness in my breast...Im really feeling positive :happydance: oh do you know anything about temping


----------



## SammyBat

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok cool....I think I may get my :bfp: this cycle and I haven't really noticed any major tenderness in my breast...Im really feeling positive :happydance: oh do you know anything about temping

Fx for you 5stars!

I did use to temp (I actually just stopped these last two months as I started using OPKs). I generally knew AF was coming when my temp dipped below my cover line (that usually happened 1-2 days before AF). I used to use Fertility Friend to track my temps and my cover line would be calculated automatically. However, even one dip below the cover line doesn't necessarily mean AF is coming - some people get an implantation dip. With my first pregnancy I did not have a triphasic pattern, but some women get a second temp rise after implantation (you mention in one of your posts that you temp went up again). Of course, temps are so variable - time of day you take it (I used to set an alarm to be consistent), what you are sleeping in, temperature of the room, etc.

Does that help? Did you have a particular question?


----------



## 5starsplus1

SammyBat said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok cool....I think I may get my :bfp: this cycle and I haven't really noticed any major tenderness in my breast...Im really feeling positive :happydance: oh do you know anything about temping
> 
> Fx for you 5stars!
> 
> I did use to temp (I actually just stopped these last two months as I started using OPKs). I generally knew AF was coming when my temp dipped below my cover line (that usually happened 1-2 days before AF). I used to use Fertility Friend to track my temps and my cover line would be calculated automatically. However, even one dip below the cover line doesn't necessarily mean AF is coming - some people get an implantation dip. With my first pregnancy I did not have a triphasic pattern, but some women get a second temp rise after implantation (you mention in one of your posts that you temp went up again). Of course, temps are so variable - time of day you take it (I used to set an alarm to be consistent), what you are sleeping in, temperature of the room, etc.
> 
> Does that help? Did you have a particular question?Click to expand...

Well I was trying to see if I was tracking my temp during my TWW could I track if I was indeed pregnant or not...I use OPK's also so I usually know when I ovulate I was just wondering if tracking during the TWW would tell if I was pregnant!


----------



## zyara1981

LillyFleur said:


> Ive STALKED this thread obsessively through my 2ww so I'm so happy to be able to add my BFP 'symptoms'. I have to say if I wasn't TTC I wouldn't of noticed any symptoms at all apart from
> the bad cramps and spotting on 10DPO, so if you don't feel pregnant don't worry...I still don't feel pregnant right now! Best of luck to you all!!
> 
> DTD:
> Sunday 12/4
> Tuesday 14/4
> Friday - 17/4 - strechy Ewcm
> 
> 
> Suspected O: 17/18 - moody, slight cramp, very watery cm so much my knickers are wet.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> 1 DPO (19th) Dull cramps, not sure if they from ovulation or if there all in my head. Quiet a lot of creamy cm - (it's not at all strechy though)
> 
> 2DPO (20th) dull ache all day, cm was dry then watery gush in the evening
> 
> 3DPO (21st) AM - creamy cm not a lot. Still dull ache feeling like I've done thousands of sit ups.
> PM - creamy but watery cm (bm) uterus still aching.
> Late PM - less uterus ache, CM sticky.
> 
> 4DPO (22nd) nothing during the day CM had dried up. Start to notice really thick white cm in the evening (not a lot) . Husband says I'm being moody but I feel like I'm being ok and he's in the wrong! Healthy eating is out of the window, just want to eat junk food!
> 
> 5DPO (23rd) nothing during the day. Lotion cm after BM, irritated.
> 
> 6DPO (24th) bloated, itchy and sore down there sorry TMI
> Went to bed early, tired - slight back pains
> 
> 7DPO (25th) Feeling out today :( low backache is still there. Also I've noticed the hair on my arms has stopped growing??? Heartburn which isn't unusual, increased appetite, really moody and emotional - bordering on crazy. Healthy eating has gone out of the window, eating so much rubbish food. Down there as still itchy.
> 
> 
> 8DPO (26th) - slight breast tenderness near armpits.
> Less moody today feel normal! Slight backache. Cm seems more watery
> 
> 9DPO (27th) - few twinges during the day but probably gas, slight breast tenderness continues, slight nausea in PM gagging - think it's all in my head, already looking towards the next cycle.
> 
> 10DPO (28th) - BFN - thought there seemed to be a bit more CM. Slight back ache, really bad stomach cramps (like gas pain) in afternoon from 12:30 - 5pm. Slight spotting when I checked later, stabbing pains in womb at night THINK THIS WAS IMPLANTATION
> 
> 11DPo - nothing :(
> 
> 12DPO - took FRER test in AM, very very faint line. Slightly more CM, few twinges in abdomen, nipples feel more sensitive. CB digi in PM BFN :(
> 
> 13DPO -Nothing really, breasts slightly tender when I took my bra off at the end of the day.
> 
> 14DPO - BFP on FRER!! Woohoo.

Congratulations H&H 9 months!!


----------



## zyara1981

16DPO and 17 days post trigger and still no AF. I tested again this morning and another BFN so I really have no clue what's going on with my body. So frustrating!! I'm calling my RE tomorrow morning and see what they suggest. My breast is not sore anymore like previous days but if I poke it is still sensitive. I been constipated for the past 3 days and been feeling the usual cramps of AF as if I'm already on my period but no show yet. Today I actually felt so normal and symptomless... I just want this cycle to be over so we can star trying again.
Any news from you ladies??
5starsplus1 I'm really hoping this is your month!! I love the possitive attitude you have!! Hugs for you!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 16DPO and 17 days post trigger and still no AF. I tested again this morning and another BFN so I really have no clue what's going on with my body. So frustrating!! I'm calling my RE tomorrow morning and see what they suggest. My breast is not sore anymore like previous days but if I poke it is still sensitive. I been constipated for the past 3 days and been feeling the usual cramps of AF as if I'm already on my period but no show yet. Today I actually felt so normal and symptomless... I just want this cycle to be over so we can star trying again.
> Any news from you ladies??
> 5starsplus1 I'm really hoping this is your month!! I love the possitive attitude you have!! Hugs for you!!

Thanks Zyara and Im keeping my fx for you.....Hopefully you and I hope can get our New Year's :baby:and everyone else that is in the TWW window :happydance: keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :happydance: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU :shrug:
5 dpo-cramps on left side nothing major....still sore throat, itchy eyes and stuffy nose (sinus/allergy like symptoms)...creamy cm....checked my bbt yesterday and this morning, 98.10 and 98.26, does this mean anything HELP!!! :flower:
6 dpo-mild cramps so yesterday my bbt was 98.26.....this morning at 7 dpo it was 98.23....I am 7 dpo but since today just started I cant really say what my symptoms are.....good luck ladies...praying I get a great Mother's Day gift which would be my which would be my New Year's :baby:
7 dpo-strange pain (doesn't really hurt) low in left ovary....this morning at 8 dpo my temp dropped a little to 97.71 but still a good temp I would assume....someone please chime in!!!!!....also after brushing my teeth had some bleeding after spitting...very vivid dream....feeling very positive :winkwink:
8 pdo- temp 97.71 creamy cm in undies, dull pain on left ovary and just feeling a little off :wacko:
9 dpo- temp went back up a little 98.10 mild backpain and my lower abs feels like Ive bn doing a lot of crunches...this TWW is starting to feel like a two month wait lol but over all im still feeling positive :thumbup:...good luck ladies...continue to update and turn some threads GREEN :kiss:


----------



## 5starsplus1

kellycontrary said:


> Hi! Im 34 and we are trying for number 2. I have a 2.5 year old. This is our second 'official' month of actually bd-ing at the right times!
> 
> BD on 'O' day (ovulation test positive) and 2 days later for good measure! thats all though this month
> 
> 1DPO - left hip pain most of the evening. This then spread across my back, was uncomfy more than anything so much so had to get husband to massage me
> 
> 4DPO - Spotty! I have good skin and rarely get them so this is a surprise. ONly a few but they are bloody big ones!!
> 
> 6-7DPO - I tried not to think about it for the few days as it was driving me crazy and I've been wracking my brains trying to remember how I feel leading up to AF so I know whether this is just a normal month or not. But been feeling lower tummy pains, dull...I dont think they are like normal AF but could well be
> 
> 8DPO since this afternoon ive been struggling with the tummy pains, especially low and on the left side near my hip bone. Sometimes feels like a 'turning over' feeling...not sure how to describe it, like someone's turning a page of a book underneath my skin maybe? Sounds strange! I have an on/off bubbly feeling but I wonder if im imagining this as the logical part of me knows this is a later pregnancy sign, had this at around 15 weeks pregnant so maybe im willing it too much!
> 
> Also terribly terribly tired. not unusual I guess, I have a 2 year old!
> Nauseous all afternoon. THink im hungry but when I eat I immediately feel that horrible full feeling that you have eaten too much!
> 
> Boobs - especially underneath and near my armpits - a tiny bit tender. Sometimes hurt when Im walking about (better bra needed maybe?!) and definitely tender to touch. I usually get sore breasts a day or two before af, which, in my calculations is another 9 days away.
> 
> 
> 9dpo - woke up just 'feeling it' and couldnt resist the urge to test. of course I got a bfn. Didnt get a bfp until 11/12DPO with my son so I could kick myself for wasting a test!
> On and off dull cramps this morning and heavy hard feeling boobs. pain mostly on the side. My son jogged me today and the pain in my breast made me yelp!
> Slept this afternoon whilst my son was napping. was exhausted and very unusual for me to nap in the day. but son is unwell so wondering if im coming down with a bug.
> Itchy nipples this morning and then this afternoon the odd shooting pain.
> 
> All symptoms disappeared for a couple of hours and immediately felt silly for thinking I was preggers! But cramping and loss of appetite again this evening and incredibly thirsty.
> 
> 10dpo - nauseous all morning and a bit dizzy. Resisted again with testing until I went to pee for the second time this morning and something told me to do it. There wasn't anything for a good 1 minute so I tossed it aside. Got up to flush the loo...and just spied the faintest of faintest lines...Ive posted the pics on the other thread but its sooo faint Im not sure. Will hang on two more days but im pretty sure its my *bfp*...just turning this been green for now!!!

Im going to congratulate you hun b/c I know ur faint line will turn super dark later today and through the week...happpy for you :happydance:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7DPO - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a BFN. watery cm
> 
> 8 DPO- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer BFN, milky cm
> 
> 9DPO - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer BFN. back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: feeling depressed.
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7DPO - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a BFN. watery cm
> 
> 8 DPO- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer BFN, milky cm
> 
> 9DPO - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer BFN. back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: feeling depressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww don't be depressed....never give up...there is still a chance until the :witch: shows up....sending :hugs: your way!Click to expand...


----------



## Heatherga2015

Thank you for your support...you are so sweet!!!! i do wanna update my thing and say alot of nausea, my tummy keeps flipping, but i do get nausea before af arrives so i don't know if its just the witch playing tricks on me.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank you for your support...you are so sweet!!!! i do wanna update my thing and say alot of nausea, my tummy keeps flipping, but i do get nausea before af arrives so i don't know if its just the witch playing tricks on me.

Thanks Heather you are a sweetheart too...You and I are both 9dpo so lets do this....Im due for the ugly :witch: on Saturday so Im not going to tes until Sunday if she doesn't show....so how about you and I both wait and test until Sunday and just continue to update our threads with GREAT :baby: symptoms :happydance: NO MORE POS lol....lots of :hugs: momma!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7DPO - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a BFN. watery cm
> 
> 8 DPO- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer BFN, milky cm
> 
> 9DPO - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer BFN. back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: feeling depressed. SORRY IM POSTING SO MUCH..UPDATE I feel very Nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? on left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like OUCH but like hmmm what is that!! lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to Creamy Watery and Sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7DPO - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a BFN. watery cm
> 
> 8 DPO- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer BFN, milky cm
> 
> 9DPO - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer BFN. back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: feeling depressed. SORRY IM POSTING SO MUCH..UPDATE I feel very Nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? on left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like OUCH but like hmmm what is that!! lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to Creamy Watery and Sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I totally understand and I don't think ur posting too much at all....this is a way to let it all out and trust me we all understand the frustration....Keep updating as much as you like :kiss:Click to expand...


----------



## thopkins0620

Ok so I'm 15 dpo, neg hpt, swore I saw a line last night, but anyways... I have been spotting off and on for the past three days but here's the kicker it's only in the evenings when it happens and only maybe once or twice. And it's only when I wipe. Been wearing a pad but nothing on it. The spotting is not bright red, it's not Brown, it's like a yellowy pink... temp waS down yesterday then went back up a bit.. help!!! Lol I'm going crazy!!! Af is not due til Wed


----------



## 5starsplus1

thopkins0620 said:


> Ok so I'm 15 dpo, neg hpt, swore I saw a line last night, but anyways... I have been spotting off and on for the past three days but here's the kicker it's only in the evenings when it happens and only maybe once or twice. And it's only when I wipe. Been wearing a pad but nothing on it. The spotting is not bright red, it's not Brown, it's like a yellowy pink... temp waS down yesterday then went back up a bit.. help!!! Lol I'm going crazy!!! Af is not due til Wed

Hey you may be headed towards a :bfp: post a pic if you don't mind maybe we can see the faint line...fx for you


----------



## thopkins0620

The camera on this kindle sucks and my cellphone is a dinosaur and it don't have internet :p


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
I finally got AF today at 17 DPO and 18 days post trigger shot. I called my RE and they said they will call me back to see what is next. I'm not sad anymore, I guess I accepted the fact that is not gonna happen soon and I need patience. Is been a long ride for over 26 months and I am kind of resigned now. I'll be trying this month and probably I'll take a break since this stress is too much...
Hope I'll be reading some green post from you soon!! Love and baby dust to you all!!


----------



## moonstar_004

joining! i'm 33, SO is 31. we've been trying for 2 cycles. the first one we were just winging it, wasn't really too serious yet. but it really hit us when af arrived. :( so this month, our 2nd cycle trying, i monitored my ov through opk. no temping yet. got positives for ov on cd 12-14, negative on the cd15. dtd before, during, and a day after ov. today is 7dpo.

1-4dpo - didn't notice anything
5dpo - creamy white cm
6dpo - hot palms and soles/fatigue/heavy lower abdomen
7dpo - hot palms and soles/diarrhea/a bit of back pain
8dpo - creamy white cm, increase in cm compared to 7dpo
9dpo - slight cramps. nothing else.
10-11dpo - nothing that stood out
12-13dpo - spotting. probably start of af.
14dpo - bright red on tp in the morning. put on a pad, not a single drop of blood. brown discharge on tp.
15dpo - bfn. still no af. brown spotting and white cm.

i'm starting to think i'm out this cycle since these are usual af symptoms i get a week before af arrives, minus the hot palms and soles. :(


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies, Im back for cycle #3....This cycle we tried preseed and we used it everyday we :sex: and I also continued to take Vitex...according to my ovulation calenders and OPKs, I ovulated either Saturday or Sunday....I think it was Saturday which was the 25th so that's what we will go with. We bd on April 19, 21, 23, 24 25, twice on 26 and 27...again we used preseed every single time we bd.

(O) April 25th
1-2 dpo- vivid dream on 1 dpo about me bn 9 weeks pregnant :winkwink: and nothing else unusual...praying this is our month FX for our New Year's :baby:
3 dpo-nothing unusal, just a lot of fatigue :sleep:
4 dpo-mild cramping, creamy cm ( also had this on 3 dpo) when I checked and a sore throat....vivid dream about me checking my BBT and it was 98.10 for 3 days CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW TO TEMP AND WHAT TO LOOK FOR PLEASE AND THANK YOU :flower:
5 dpo-cramps on left side nothing major....still sore throat, itchy eyes and stuffy nose (sinus/allergy like symptoms)...creamy cm....checked my bbt yesterday and this morning, 98.10 and 98.26, does this mean anything HELP!!! :shrug:
6 dpo-mild cramps so yesterday my bbt was 98.26.....this morning at 7 dpo it was 98.23....I am 7 dpo but since today just started I cant really say what my symptoms are.....good luck ladies...praying I get a great Mother's Day gift which would be my which would be my New Year's :baby:
7 dpo-strange pain (doesn't really hurt) low in left ovary....this morning at 8 dpo my temp dropped a little to 97.71 but still a good temp I would assume....someone please chime in!!!!!....also after brushing my teeth had some bleeding after spitting...very vivid dream....feeling very positive :happydance:
8 pdo- temp 97.71 creamy cm in undies, dull pain on left ovary and just feeling a little off :wacko:
9 dpo- temp went back up a little 98.10 mild backpain and my lower abs feels like Ive bn doing a lot of crunches...this TWW is starting to feel like a two month wait lol but over all im still feeling positive ...good luck ladies...continue to update and turn some threads GREEN...started having backpains like :af: is on her way
10 dpo- :af: type cramps this morning...very emtional b/c I feel as though I may be out but ima keep happy thoughts in my head today...hey my motto is until the :witch: shows im still in the running lol...couldn't do my temp this morning b/c I woke up at 3:25 to use the bathroom and I woke up to start my wrk day at 5:45 so there wasn't a 3 hr wait period...oh well let's see green ladies!


----------



## kellycontrary

5starsplus1 said:


> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Im 34 and we are trying for number 2. I have a 2.5 year old. This is our second 'official' month of actually bd-ing at the right times!
> 
> BD on 'O' day (ovulation test positive) and 2 days later for good measure! thats all though this month
> 
> 1DPO - left hip pain most of the evening. This then spread across my back, was uncomfy more than anything so much so had to get husband to massage me
> 
> 4DPO - Spotty! I have good skin and rarely get them so this is a surprise. ONly a few but they are bloody big ones!!
> 
> 6-7DPO - I tried not to think about it for the few days as it was driving me crazy and I've been wracking my brains trying to remember how I feel leading up to AF so I know whether this is just a normal month or not. But been feeling lower tummy pains, dull...I dont think they are like normal AF but could well be
> 
> 8DPO since this afternoon ive been struggling with the tummy pains, especially low and on the left side near my hip bone. Sometimes feels like a 'turning over' feeling...not sure how to describe it, like someone's turning a page of a book underneath my skin maybe? Sounds strange! I have an on/off bubbly feeling but I wonder if im imagining this as the logical part of me knows this is a later pregnancy sign, had this at around 15 weeks pregnant so maybe im willing it too much!
> 
> Also terribly terribly tired. not unusual I guess, I have a 2 year old!
> Nauseous all afternoon. THink im hungry but when I eat I immediately feel that horrible full feeling that you have eaten too much!
> 
> Boobs - especially underneath and near my armpits - a tiny bit tender. Sometimes hurt when Im walking about (better bra needed maybe?!) and definitely tender to touch. I usually get sore breasts a day or two before af, which, in my calculations is another 9 days away.
> 
> 
> 9dpo - woke up just 'feeling it' and couldnt resist the urge to test. of course I got a bfn. Didnt get a bfp until 11/12DPO with my son so I could kick myself for wasting a test!
> On and off dull cramps this morning and heavy hard feeling boobs. pain mostly on the side. My son jogged me today and the pain in my breast made me yelp!
> Slept this afternoon whilst my son was napping. was exhausted and very unusual for me to nap in the day. but son is unwell so wondering if im coming down with a bug.
> Itchy nipples this morning and then this afternoon the odd shooting pain.
> 
> All symptoms disappeared for a couple of hours and immediately felt silly for thinking I was preggers! But cramping and loss of appetite again this evening and incredibly thirsty.
> 
> 10dpo - nauseous all morning and a bit dizzy. Resisted again with testing until I went to pee for the second time this morning and something told me to do it. There wasn't anything for a good 1 minute so I tossed it aside. Got up to flush the loo...and just spied the faintest of faintest lines...Ive posted the pics on the other thread but its sooo faint Im not sure. Will hang on two more days but im pretty sure its my *bfp*...just turning this been green for now!!!
> 
> Im going to congratulate you hun b/c I know ur faint line will turn super dark later today and through the week...happpy for you :happydance:Click to expand...


THank you!! ANd finally....:winkwink:

11DPO (today) SOooo nauseous!! Tested...BFP! Its still faint but its darker than yesterdays. I've posted it in pregnancy tests. Im so excited! its my last FRER though, I have some on order but they aren't due to arrive until at last Friday. ANNND my hubby is home Friday from working away, I've ordered a t-shirt to put on my son which says 'Im going to be a big brother.' when we collect him from the airport Ill get him to take Connors jacket off, and im going to try and film it!!! Just really want to avoid skyping or calling until them in case I spill the beans!!!! :dohh:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I finally got AF today at 17 DPO and 18 days post trigger shot. I called my RE and they said they will call me back to see what is next. I'm not sad anymore, I guess I accepted the fact that is not gonna happen soon and I need patience. Is been a long ride for over 26 months and I am kind of resigned now. I'll be trying this month and probably I'll take a break since this stress is too much...
> Hope I'll be reading some green post from you soon!! Love and baby dust to you all!!

So sorry Zyara and I understand how you feel about the stress...sending you a big :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

kellycontrary said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Im 34 and we are trying for number 2. I have a 2.5 year old. This is our second 'official' month of actually bd-ing at the right times!
> 
> BD on 'O' day (ovulation test positive) and 2 days later for good measure! thats all though this month
> 
> 1DPO - left hip pain most of the evening. This then spread across my back, was uncomfy more than anything so much so had to get husband to massage me
> 
> 4DPO - Spotty! I have good skin and rarely get them so this is a surprise. ONly a few but they are bloody big ones!!
> 
> 6-7DPO - I tried not to think about it for the few days as it was driving me crazy and I've been wracking my brains trying to remember how I feel leading up to AF so I know whether this is just a normal month or not. But been feeling lower tummy pains, dull...I dont think they are like normal AF but could well be
> 
> 8DPO since this afternoon ive been struggling with the tummy pains, especially low and on the left side near my hip bone. Sometimes feels like a 'turning over' feeling...not sure how to describe it, like someone's turning a page of a book underneath my skin maybe? Sounds strange! I have an on/off bubbly feeling but I wonder if im imagining this as the logical part of me knows this is a later pregnancy sign, had this at around 15 weeks pregnant so maybe im willing it too much!
> 
> Also terribly terribly tired. not unusual I guess, I have a 2 year old!
> Nauseous all afternoon. THink im hungry but when I eat I immediately feel that horrible full feeling that you have eaten too much!
> 
> Boobs - especially underneath and near my armpits - a tiny bit tender. Sometimes hurt when Im walking about (better bra needed maybe?!) and definitely tender to touch. I usually get sore breasts a day or two before af, which, in my calculations is another 9 days away.
> 
> 
> 9dpo - woke up just 'feeling it' and couldnt resist the urge to test. of course I got a bfn. Didnt get a bfp until 11/12DPO with my son so I could kick myself for wasting a test!
> On and off dull cramps this morning and heavy hard feeling boobs. pain mostly on the side. My son jogged me today and the pain in my breast made me yelp!
> Slept this afternoon whilst my son was napping. was exhausted and very unusual for me to nap in the day. but son is unwell so wondering if im coming down with a bug.
> Itchy nipples this morning and then this afternoon the odd shooting pain.
> 
> All symptoms disappeared for a couple of hours and immediately felt silly for thinking I was preggers! But cramping and loss of appetite again this evening and incredibly thirsty.
> 
> 10dpo - nauseous all morning and a bit dizzy. Resisted again with testing until I went to pee for the second time this morning and something told me to do it. There wasn't anything for a good 1 minute so I tossed it aside. Got up to flush the loo...and just spied the faintest of faintest lines...Ive posted the pics on the other thread but its sooo faint Im not sure. Will hang on two more days but im pretty sure its my *bfp*...just turning this been green for now!!!
> 
> Im going to congratulate you hun b/c I know ur faint line will turn super dark later today and through the week...happpy for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THank you!! ANd finally....:winkwink:
> 
> 11DPO (today) SOooo nauseous!! Tested...BFP! Its still faint but its darker than yesterdays. I've posted it in pregnancy tests. Im so excited! its my last FRER though, I have some on order but they aren't due to arrive until at last Friday. ANNND my hubby is home Friday from working away, I've ordered a t-shirt to put on my son which says 'Im going to be a big brother.' when we collect him from the airport Ill get him to take Connors jacket off, and im going to try and film it!!! Just really want to avoid skyping or calling until them in case I spill the beans!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

congrats :happydance:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7DPO - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a BFN. watery cm
> 
> 8 DPO- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer BFN, milky cm
> 
> 9DPO - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer BFN. back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: feeling depressed. SORRY IM POSTING SO MUCH..UPDATE I feel very Nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? on left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like OUCH but like hmmm what is that!! lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to Creamy Watery and Sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> 10DPO- nauseated, cramps like AF and im 4 days until af is supposed to come, a couple of times felt like she had already come went to bathroom and nothing.... :roll: i try to eat to make the queasy feeling go away it don't work, don't eat and its still there idk whats going on, cp is high soft and closed, cm is lotiony and watery. my breast have pains off and on. I took a Dollar Store test and i saw a line but it looked like an indent/evap but only after 3 mins.....im going to just keep testing every morning and wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## thopkins0620

Af got me...


----------



## Heatherga2015

thopkins0620 said:


> Af got me...

sorry fx to next month


----------



## 5starsplus1

thopkins0620 said:


> Af got me...

Sorry....feel like I may be next :cry:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so the last time i had sex was April the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> OK so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7DPO - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a BFN. watery cm
> 
> 8 DPO- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer BFN, milky cm
> 
> 9DPO - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer BFN. back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: feeling depressed. SORRY IM POSTING SO MUCH..UPDATE I feel very Nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? on left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like OUCH but like hmmm what is that!! lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to Creamy Watery and Sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> 10DPO- nauseated, cramps like AF and im 4 days until af is supposed to come, a couple of times felt like she had already come went to bathroom and nothing.... :roll: i try to eat to make the queasy feeling go away it don't work, don't eat and its still there idk whats going on, cp is high soft and closed, cm is lotiony and watery. my breast have pains off and on. I took a Dollar Store test and i saw a line but it looked like an indent/evap but only after 3 mins.....im going to just keep testing every morning and wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get your :bfp: think Im out this month and for the record im exhausted and tired of seeing :bfn: think I may take a break after this cycle if I don't get my :bfp: this is just too emotional for me!Click to expand...


----------



## Heatherga2015

AWWW 5star.....you never know you still are in the running to be the next Baby and Bump BFP..... :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> AWWW 5star.....you never know you still are in the running to be the next Baby and Bump BFP..... :)

Thanks Heather but when you know your body you just know your body :cry: im still cheering for you though!


----------



## Heatherga2015

i keep getting af type cramps and i keep feeling like im leaking then go to bathroom and nothing is there.....cm is still lotiony.... this is so confusing i think i might be out as well.....cramps are generalized on my left ovary area


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> i keep getting af type cramps and i keep feeling like im leaking then go to bathroom and nothing is there.....cm is still lotiony.... this is so confusing i think i might be out as well.....cramps are generalized on my left ovary area

Yea I was having cramps on my left ovary all weekend and to my surprise it was nothing....I couldn't resist poas this afternoon n got my :bfn: at 10 dpo so yea I'm out n very depressed....good luck to all


----------



## 5starsplus1

Tested this morning at 11 dpo and got a :bfn: so hurt upset disappointed and confused....Now I guess I will sit back and wait for the ugly :witch: to show...good luck ladies...on to the next cycle!


----------



## Heatherga2015

heatherga2015 said:


> ok so the last time i had sex was april the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... Is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? Also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> Ok so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7dpo - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a bfn. Watery cm
> 
> 8 dpo- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer bfn, milky cm
> 
> 9dpo - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer bfn. Back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: Feeling depressed. Sorry im posting so much..update i feel very nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? On left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like ouch but like hmmm what is that!! Lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to creamy watery and sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> 10dpo- nauseated, cramps like af and im 4 days until af is supposed to come, a couple of times felt like she had already come went to bathroom and nothing.... :roll: I try to eat to make the queasy feeling go away it don't work, don't eat and its still there idk whats going on, cp is high soft and closed, cm is lotiony and watery. My breast have pains off and on. I took a dollar store test and i saw a line but it looked like an indent/evap but only after 3 mins.....im going to just keep testing every morning and wait and see.
> 
> 11dpo- tested with frer bfn with fmu, still nauseated, sore boobs, and sore abdomen, crampy and gassy, well i think i will wait until 14dpo to test again...ugh feeling like i am out this month. Cm is watery, and cp is medium, soft and closed.

[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> ok so the last time i had sex was april the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... Is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? Also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> Ok so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7dpo - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a bfn. Watery cm
> 
> 8 dpo- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer bfn, milky cm
> 
> 9dpo - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer bfn. Back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: Feeling depressed. Sorry im posting so much..update i feel very nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? On left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like ouch but like hmmm what is that!! Lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to creamy watery and sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> 10dpo- nauseated, cramps like af and im 4 days until af is supposed to come, a couple of times felt like she had already come went to bathroom and nothing.... :roll: I try to eat to make the queasy feeling go away it don't work, don't eat and its still there idk whats going on, cp is high soft and closed, cm is lotiony and watery. My breast have pains off and on. I took a dollar store test and i saw a line but it looked like an indent/evap but only after 3 mins.....im going to just keep testing every morning and wait and see.
> 
> 11dpo- tested with frer bfn with fmu, still nauseated, sore boobs, and sore abdomen, crampy and gassy, well i think i will wait until 14dpo to test again...ugh feeling like i am out this month. Cm is watery, and cp is medium, soft and closed.Click to expand...

[/quote][/quote][/quote][/QUOTE]
I feel you and keeping my fx crossed for you...I used the same brand and I got the same result smh....times like this I wish I could make a second line magically appear lol....:hugs: my friend!


----------



## Heatherga2015

5STAR....i am so disappointed, and just like WHY do i have to feel exactly like im pregnant only to be so WRONG!! makes you feel silly and crazy.... 

:hugs: to you too!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5STAR....i am so disappointed, and just like WHY do i have to feel exactly like im pregnant only to be so WRONG!! makes you feel silly and crazy....
> 
> :hugs: to you too!!!!

Exactly....Im just sitting around waiting on Saturday to come so I can start this cycle already....Really thought we did everything right this time :shrug: :nope: But hey we may still be able to get our :bfp: if she doesn't show by Saturday night :haha:


----------



## kellycontrary

kellycontrary said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Im 34 and we are trying for number 2. I have a 2.5 year old. This is our second 'official' month of actually bd-ing at the right times!
> 
> BD on 'O' day (ovulation test positive) and 2 days later for good measure! thats all though this month
> 
> 1DPO - left hip pain most of the evening. This then spread across my back, was uncomfy more than anything so much so had to get husband to massage me
> 
> 4DPO - Spotty! I have good skin and rarely get them so this is a surprise. ONly a few but they are bloody big ones!!
> 
> 6-7DPO - I tried not to think about it for the few days as it was driving me crazy and I've been wracking my brains trying to remember how I feel leading up to AF so I know whether this is just a normal month or not. But been feeling lower tummy pains, dull...I dont think they are like normal AF but could well be
> 
> 8DPO since this afternoon ive been struggling with the tummy pains, especially low and on the left side near my hip bone. Sometimes feels like a 'turning over' feeling...not sure how to describe it, like someone's turning a page of a book underneath my skin maybe? Sounds strange! I have an on/off bubbly feeling but I wonder if im imagining this as the logical part of me knows this is a later pregnancy sign, had this at around 15 weeks pregnant so maybe im willing it too much!
> 
> Also terribly terribly tired. not unusual I guess, I have a 2 year old!
> Nauseous all afternoon. THink im hungry but when I eat I immediately feel that horrible full feeling that you have eaten too much!
> 
> Boobs - especially underneath and near my armpits - a tiny bit tender. Sometimes hurt when Im walking about (better bra needed maybe?!) and definitely tender to touch. I usually get sore breasts a day or two before af, which, in my calculations is another 9 days away.
> 
> 
> 9dpo - woke up just 'feeling it' and couldnt resist the urge to test. of course I got a bfn. Didnt get a bfp until 11/12DPO with my son so I could kick myself for wasting a test!
> On and off dull cramps this morning and heavy hard feeling boobs. pain mostly on the side. My son jogged me today and the pain in my breast made me yelp!
> Slept this afternoon whilst my son was napping. was exhausted and very unusual for me to nap in the day. but son is unwell so wondering if im coming down with a bug.
> Itchy nipples this morning and then this afternoon the odd shooting pain.
> 
> All symptoms disappeared for a couple of hours and immediately felt silly for thinking I was preggers! But cramping and loss of appetite again this evening and incredibly thirsty.
> 
> 10dpo - nauseous all morning and a bit dizzy. Resisted again with testing until I went to pee for the second time this morning and something told me to do it. There wasn't anything for a good 1 minute so I tossed it aside. Got up to flush the loo...and just spied the faintest of faintest lines...Ive posted the pics on the other thread but its sooo faint Im not sure. Will hang on two more days but im pretty sure its my *bfp*...just turning this been green for now!!!
> 
> Im going to congratulate you hun b/c I know ur faint line will turn super dark later today and through the week...happpy for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THank you!! ANd finally....:winkwink:
> 
> 11DPO (today) SOooo nauseous!! Tested...BFP! Its still faint but its darker than yesterdays. I've posted it in pregnancy tests. Im so excited! its my last FRER though, I have some on order but they aren't due to arrive until at last Friday. ANNND my hubby is home Friday from working away, I've ordered a t-shirt to put on my son which says 'Im going to be a big brother.' when we collect him from the airport Ill get him to take Connors jacket off, and im going to try and film it!!! Just really want to avoid skyping or calling until them in case I spill the beans!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Last post just as a symptom checker: 12DPO - shooting pains in breasts and gone off my tea...just like my first pregnancy! Tested today and much, much clearer bfp :)
 



Attached Files:







20150506_201208.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kellycontrary

5starsplus1 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 5STAR....i am so disappointed, and just like WHY do i have to feel exactly like im pregnant only to be so WRONG!! makes you feel silly and crazy....
> 
> :hugs: to you too!!!!
> 
> Exactly....Im just sitting around waiting on Saturday to come so I can start this cycle already....Really thought we did everything right this time :shrug: :nope: But hey we may still be able to get our :bfp: if she doesn't show by Saturday night :haha:Click to expand...

:hugs: you aren't out yet. hang on til saturday not that long to go!! x


----------



## 5starsplus1

kellycontrary said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 5STAR....i am so disappointed, and just like WHY do i have to feel exactly like im pregnant only to be so WRONG!! makes you feel silly and crazy....
> 
> :hugs: to you too!!!!
> 
> Exactly....Im just sitting around waiting on Saturday to come so I can start this cycle already....Really thought we did everything right this time :shrug: :nope: But hey we may still be able to get our :bfp: if she doesn't show by Saturday night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you aren't out yet. hang on til saturday not that long to go!! xClick to expand...

Thanks Kelly....do you know of any ladies that got a BFN on 11 dpo but BFP on 14?....im hoping things really change between now and Saturday and thanks again for the support :kiss:


----------



## kellycontrary

5starsplus1 said:


> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 5STAR....i am so disappointed, and just like WHY do i have to feel exactly like im pregnant only to be so WRONG!! makes you feel silly and crazy....
> 
> :hugs: to you too!!!!
> 
> Exactly....Im just sitting around waiting on Saturday to come so I can start this cycle already....Really thought we did everything right this time :shrug: :nope: But hey we may still be able to get our :bfp: if she doesn't show by Saturday night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you aren't out yet. hang on til saturday not that long to go!! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelly....do you know of any ladies that got a BFN on 11 dpo but BFP on 14?....im hoping things really change between now and Saturday and thanks again for the support :kiss:Click to expand...

Ive read so many stories about women who dont get their BFP until AF is due....I suppose that is the natural way to find out!! As they say, you arent out til she shows up anyway so definitely dont count yourself out yet! I think those who get a BFP before AF day are quite lucky. what if you have low hormone levels before then? Good luck and keep us posted! x


----------



## 5starsplus1

kellycontrary said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 5STAR....i am so disappointed, and just like WHY do i have to feel exactly like im pregnant only to be so WRONG!! makes you feel silly and crazy....
> 
> :hugs: to you too!!!!
> 
> Exactly....Im just sitting around waiting on Saturday to come so I can start this cycle already....Really thought we did everything right this time :shrug: :nope: But hey we may still be able to get our :bfp: if she doesn't show by Saturday night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you aren't out yet. hang on til saturday not that long to go!! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelly....do you know of any ladies that got a BFN on 11 dpo but BFP on 14?....im hoping things really change between now and Saturday and thanks again for the support :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive read so many stories about women who dont get their BFP until AF is due....I suppose that is the natural way to find out!! As they say, you arent out til she shows up anyway so definitely dont count yourself out yet! I think those who get a BFP before AF day are quite lucky. what if you have low hormone levels before then? Good luck and keep us posted! xClick to expand...

Thanks love :hugs:....I will keep you posted :thumbup:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 5STAR....i am so disappointed, and just like WHY do i have to feel exactly like im pregnant only to be so WRONG!! makes you feel silly and crazy....
> 
> :hugs: to you too!!!!
> 
> Exactly....Im just sitting around waiting on Saturday to come so I can start this cycle already....Really thought we did everything right this time :shrug: :nope: But hey we may still be able to get our :bfp: if she doesn't show by Saturday night :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: you aren't out yet. hang on til saturday not that long to go!! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelly....do you know of any ladies that got a BFN on 11 dpo but BFP on 14?....im hoping things really change between now and Saturday and thanks again for the support :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive read so many stories about women who dont get their BFP until AF is due....I suppose that is the natural way to find out!! As they say, you arent out til she shows up anyway so definitely dont count yourself out yet! I think those who get a BFP before AF day are quite lucky. what if you have low hormone levels before then? Good luck and keep us posted! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks love :hugs:....I will keep you posted :thumbup:Click to expand...

Keep the faith hun, I read so many stories of ladies showing a BFP after 14DPO, that's why I kept in testing :)
Don't lose hope, you're still in the run till the witch shows her ugly face!!


----------



## zyara1981

CD 3, started Femara today. My RE wants to try 2 more cycles before moving to injectables I guess.. Hopefully we won't need them hehehe..
I'm gonna try not to obsess this month tho, I been so stress about TTC that I don't sleep good so I'm gonna try to take it easy this month. 
Any news from you girls??


----------



## shivangi1210

*Hi Ladies,

I was not in this group earlier but would like to post my TWW symptoms, as they were completely different with what all others normally had.
So its really true : You are not out until witch shows up.

Got +ve OPK on 23rd evening, BDed on 24 morning, used preseed and rested for 20mins before rushing to Washroom. Then my TWW started

1-6 DPO -- Nothing and really DRY
7DPO -- Got a temp dip if .3 degree and few cramps. in evening i had some Creamy CM which was literally Leaking.
8DPO -- DRY, Cramps and sore lower abdomen, it was like i did 100 sit ups.
9DPO -- BFN, DRY, cramps above pubic bone. sore abdomen, Sore boobs (I normally get it before AF)
10DPO -- DRY, Cramps above pubic bone, sore abdomen, can feel some pinching pain above pubic pain while bowel movement and urination
11DPO -- BFP,DRY, cramps,pinching pain above pubic bone if i hold my urine too long.
12DPO -- BFP, DRY, cramps 

I hope it helps, GL and lots of Baby Dust to you all 
*


----------



## 5starsplus1

12 dpo AF type cramps....feeling very grumpy and I just want the witch to come on and show her face so we can get on to next cycle....just don't get how you think you're doing everything right and still get a BFN :cry: oh well I know my time will come soon...good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

shivangi1210 said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was not in this group earlier but would like to post my TWW symptoms, as they were completely different with what all others normally had.
> So its really true : You are not out until witch shows up.
> 
> Got +ve OPK on 23rd evening, BDed on 24 morning, used preseed and rested for 20mins before rushing to Washroom. Then my TWW started
> 
> 1-6 DPO -- Nothing and really DRY
> 7DPO -- Got a temp dip if .3 degree and few cramps. in evening i had some Creamy CM which was literally Leaking.
> 8DPO -- DRY, Cramps and sore lower abdomen, it was like i did 100 sit ups.
> 9DPO -- BFN, DRY, cramps above pubic bone. sore abdomen, Sore boobs (I normally get it before AF)
> 10DPO -- DRY, Cramps above pubic bone, sore abdomen, can feel some pinching pain above pubic pain while bowel movement and urination
> 11DPO -- BFP,DRY, cramps,pinching pain above pubic bone if i hold my urine too long.
> 12DPO -- BFP, DRY, cramps
> 
> I hope it helps, GL and lots of Baby Dust to you all
> *

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> 12 dpo AF type cramps....feeling very grumpy and I just want the witch to come on and show her face so we can get on to next cycle....just don't get how you think you're doing everything right and still get a BFN :cry: oh well I know my time will come soon...good luck ladies :hugs:

I know how you feel dear friend but be strong and keep hope. Even when everything is right(timing, ovulation, DH sperm...) every natural cycle we only have 10 to 15% to conceive. With an IUI you bump it to 20 to 25% chances so it might take few cycles but we will get pregnant. Keep doing everything right and pretty soon we will get our BFP friend!! Sometimes I feel down and sad too but then I focus on my baby that I want to have so much and I get excited all over again and I keep trying. God's timing is perfect so we will get our dream come true.
Lots of hugs for you!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

heatherga2015 said:


> ok so the last time i had sex was april the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... Is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? Also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> Ok so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7dpo - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a bfn. Watery cm
> 
> 8 dpo- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer bfn, milky cm
> 
> 9dpo - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer bfn. Back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: Feeling depressed. Sorry im posting so much..update i feel very nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? On left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like ouch but like hmmm what is that!! Lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to creamy watery and sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> 10dpo- nauseated, cramps like af and im 4 days until af is supposed to come, a couple of times felt like she had already come went to bathroom and nothing.... :roll: I try to eat to make the queasy feeling go away it don't work, don't eat and its still there idk whats going on, cp is high soft and closed, cm is lotiony and watery. My breast have pains off and on. I took a dollar store test and i saw a line but it looked like an indent/evap but only after 3 mins.....im going to just keep testing every morning and wait and see.
> 
> 11dpo- tested with frer bfn with fmu, still nauseated, sore boobs, and sore abdomen, crampy and gassy, well i think i will wait until 14dpo to test again...ugh feeling like i am out this month. Cm is watery, and cp is medium, soft and closed. INSOMNIA
> 
> 12-DPO- woke up nauseated, sore boobs, unsure FRER test i posted in May Testers forum the picture, gassy, BACK ACHE (this is new), cm is watery and cp is high, soft, closed.

[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 12 dpo AF type cramps....feeling very grumpy and I just want the witch to come on and show her face so we can get on to next cycle....just don't get how you think you're doing everything right and still get a BFN :cry: oh well I know my time will come soon...good luck ladies :hugs:
> 
> I know how you feel dear friend but be strong and keep hope. Even when everything is right(timing, ovulation, DH sperm...) every natural cycle we only have 10 to 15% to conceive. With an IUI you bump it to 20 to 25% chances so it might take few cycles but we will get pregnant. Keep doing everything right and pretty soon we will get our BFP friend!! Sometimes I feel down and sad too but then I focus on my baby that I want to have so much and I get excited all over again and I keep trying. God's timing is perfect so we will get our dream come true.
> Lots of hugs for you!!Click to expand...

Awwwww :cry: Zyara this was so sweet and heartfelt...I really thank you for understanding the feeling I have right now....Yes God's timing is perfect and Im positive that we will get our BFP and we can both say it was all God....:hugs: and :kiss: to you....We will lean on each other and walk this journey out together :winkwink:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> ok so the last time i had sex was april the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... Is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? Also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> Ok so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7dpo - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a bfn. Watery cm
> 
> 8 dpo- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer bfn, milky cm
> 
> 9dpo - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer bfn. Back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: Feeling depressed. Sorry im posting so much..update i feel very nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? On left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like ouch but like hmmm what is that!! Lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to creamy watery and sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> 10dpo- nauseated, cramps like af and im 4 days until af is supposed to come, a couple of times felt like she had already come went to bathroom and nothing.... :roll: I try to eat to make the queasy feeling go away it don't work, don't eat and its still there idk whats going on, cp is high soft and closed, cm is lotiony and watery. My breast have pains off and on. I took a dollar store test and i saw a line but it looked like an indent/evap but only after 3 mins.....im going to just keep testing every morning and wait and see.
> 
> 11dpo- tested with frer bfn with fmu, still nauseated, sore boobs, and sore abdomen, crampy and gassy, well i think i will wait until 14dpo to test again...ugh feeling like i am out this month. Cm is watery, and cp is medium, soft and closed. INSOMNIA
> 
> 12-DPO- woke up nauseated, sore boobs, unsure FRER test i posted in May Testers forum the picture, gassy, BACK ACHE (this is new), cm is watery and cp is high, soft, closed.Click to expand...

[/quote][/quote][/quote][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

FX...hang in there hun!


----------



## Heatherga2015

im trying to, im just so anxious!!!! and scared of being disappointed!!! i want to cry!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> im trying to, im just so anxious!!!! and scared of being disappointed!!! i want to cry!!!!

Oh nooooo don't cry b/c then you will make me cry lol...I didn't test this morning and I refused to test again until Sunday if the witch does not show....I really hate seeing that one line just sitting there staring at me lol...I promise sometimes I think those texts know it's me and just give me a BFN even before I POAS lmbo...oh well I hope that made you laugh and hold on hun we have a couple of more days to go...:hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

thank you you are sooo sweet, i hope we get this!!!! FXXXXX double time!!! i just keep seeing all these BFPs and im like whats wrong with me!! but only two more days to go!!! im going to wait and see too.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> thank you you are sooo sweet, i hope we get this!!!! FXXXXX double time!!! i just keep seeing all these BFPs and im like whats wrong with me!! but only two more days to go!!! im going to wait and see too.

Yea when I see the BFPs im happy for all the ladies but like you I ask myself what's the problem with me but I know there is perfect timing when God allows it...I not gonna stress or worry anymore b/c Im making everyone around me crazy lol...Don't wanna stress my OH so Ive gotta sit back and relax you know....Best wishes and good luck....T-2 days and a wake up lol before we know if we can turn our threads GREEN :happydance:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:

0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon

1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:
> 
> 0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon
> 
> 1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit

Welcome back 808malia


----------



## 5starsplus1

13 dpo-mild Af cramps....nothing much really going on...will see if AF comes tomorrow...will update you ladies...still hopeful for my New Year's :baby:


----------



## Heatherga2015

heatherga2015 said:


> ok so the last time i had sex was april the 20th at night around 10pm, i ovulated on the 25th with positive opk at around 1200pm noon time.... Is there a chance i could still get pregnant??? Also i have had shooting vag pains like lightning on the 26th and today......any comments are welcome....
> 
> Ok so i don't know if im 11 dpo or 6 dpo, but here ya go
> 
> im gonna go with 6 dpo....
> 
> 1-3dpo- nothing
> 
> 4dpo- cramps like pinches, diarrhea, gassy
> 
> 5dpo - dizzy, nausea, tender breasts, and shooting cramps some really hurt, diarrhea, really hungry, gassy
> 
> 6dpo - diarrhea, tender breasts, cramps again ugh, hungry again, gassy
> 
> 7dpo - woke up kinda nauseated, tender nipples and breasts, still gassy took a dollar store test i think its a bfn. Watery cm
> 
> 8 dpo- breasts are sore more, hungry and nauseated more at night than anything frer bfn, milky cm
> 
> 9dpo - nauseaed again, upset stomach, frer bfn. Back to watery cm, i think i am out this month i just don't think we did it in time :nope: Feeling depressed. Sorry im posting so much..update i feel very nauseated, cramps on left side and tugging/pulling cramp? On left side of belly button like if you put your thumb in belly button and make a fist and lay your fist on left side thats where the weird tugging pain is at, its dull not painful like ouch but like hmmm what is that!! Lol i hope i make sense..... Cm has changed to creamy watery and sticky at the same time this is sooo confusing..
> 
> 10dpo- nauseated, cramps like af and im 4 days until af is supposed to come, a couple of times felt like she had already come went to bathroom and nothing.... :roll: I try to eat to make the queasy feeling go away it don't work, don't eat and its still there idk whats going on, cp is high soft and closed, cm is lotiony and watery. My breast have pains off and on. I took a dollar store test and i saw a line but it looked like an indent/evap but only after 3 mins.....im going to just keep testing every morning and wait and see.
> 
> 11dpo- tested with frer bfn with fmu, still nauseated, sore boobs, and sore abdomen, crampy and gassy, well i think i will wait until 14dpo to test again...ugh feeling like i am out this month. Cm is watery, and cp is medium, soft and closed. INSOMNIA
> 
> 12-DPO- woke up nauseated, sore boobs, unsure FRER test i posted in May Testers forum the picture, gassy, BACK ACHE (this is new), cm is watery and cp is high, soft, closed.
> 
> 13DPO- still nauseated, still have sore boobs, hungry, and gassy and heartburn. cp is high and soft and closed, cm is watery/creamy. took dollar store test bfn. af type cramps guessing im out.....

[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:

0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon

1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)

2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike.


----------



## 5starsplus1

14 dpo-mild AF cramps....waiting on her arrival today....had a terrible headache yesterday, came home from wrk, showered and went straight to bed! any updates from you ladies?
update: well AF didn't show today but im sure she will tomorrow.....Had a dream I got a BFP, wouldn't that be great lol....what a great Mother's Day gift right!!! will update you ladies in the A.M....haven't really heard from you ladies today any updates?


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm two days late but convinced it's because I didn't ovulate. I have O'd religiously for a year - is it normal to not one month? :shrug:


----------



## tag74

I'm 3 days late and don't know what to make of it. BFNs and my cycles are usually 27 days.

Hang in there!


----------



## maybebabyyk

O-day - BD'd, lots of severe cramping occurred and persisted for about an hour (early morning, about midnight), on and off cramping throughout the day, of varying severity, nothing too painful. Mid afternoon into evening was experiencing waves of nausea, only suppressed by eating (aw, darn.. haha), had the "shakes" like I tend to get if I'm hungry or low on blood sugar (not diabetic), but I certainly had eaten plenty!, tired - in bed by 9:30pm despite having slept in until 11am the night prior. 

1DPO - woke up feeling alright, but had a terrible sleep (awake at 12am, 2am, 3am, 4am, 5am, and finally gave up at 5:50am and got ready for work...meant temp wasn't too accurate this AM). By mid-morning, was feeling the nausea again. Again, have been eating to suppress the nausea, which seems to work. However, on my way home from work I started feeling hunger to go with the nausea... no excuse to be hungry after everything I've consumed today! It's 3:50 and I'm tired AGAIN (though could just be due to the crummy sleep I had last night). Let's see how early I call it a night today!

**Forgot to mention - Oday and 1DPO I had some strange dreams. O day's dream was just very vivid and seemed pretty realistic, 1DPO's dream was just plain weird. I don't remember it, but know I woke up wondering how my mind managed to think that one up**

2DPO - Sleep wasn't as restless, up 3 times throughout the night.. Went to bed around 9:15, read and asleep by 10. Experienced mild nausea on and off, again it subsided when I ate, but only very briefly. Creamy CM, moderate amount. Tiredness hit around 4pm today. Some very dull and infrequent cramping. Right boob is "throbbing" at the moment. Temp was still up this morning. Not climbing, but above baseline. Drier than usual skin (hands, scalp). 

3DPO - woke up early again, but not throughout the night. Continue to have constant nausea unless I'm eating or have just VERY recently eaten. Did some research today and could be so many things (low BP or low blood sugar, but I'm not prone to either), could be PMS nausea, which I've never had before, but I've also been on the pill for so long, it could have thrown my body out of whack. Some super minor and infrequent cramping and a bit of a headache. Temp was a bit higher this AM.

4DPO - minimal nausea (so far! Heading into late afternoon, so we'll see), more energy than past couple days, gas & bloatedness (my typical AF signs). Temps still up. Creamy CM, small amount.

5DPO - pretty much no nausea, at least nothing worth noting. Tired by 4pm again, but had good energy earlier in the day - got some spring cleaning done! Moderate amount of creamy CM. Temp still above coverline, but dipped a bit from yesterday's. Negative OPK and HPT this morning with FMU (I know, too early... couldn't help myself!) Adjusted my chart today as new temps made me realize I'd marked my temp shift incorrectly. 

Share your symptoms so we can overanalyze together!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-05-09 at 4.51.39 PM.png
File size: 233.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 5starsplus1

The :witch: got my this morning :cry: oh well :shrug: on to the next....good luck ladies!


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> The :witch: got my this morning :cry: oh well :shrug: on to the next....good luck ladies!

I am so sorry the witch got you this month, let's keep the hopes up and keep trying!! This month should be the good one!!! :)
Sending you lots of hugs!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: got my this morning :cry: oh well :shrug: on to the next....good luck ladies!
> 
> I am so sorry the witch got you this month, let's keep the hopes up and keep trying!! This month should be the good one!!! :)
> Sending you lots of hugs!!Click to expand...

Thanks Zyara....How is everything going with you?


----------



## laughingduck

> This is my first cycle TTC#2. #1 was a surprise pregnancy so it is my first time TTC at all :)
> 
> 
> I ovulated on May 9th, I had a +OPK on the 8th, and a lot of ovulation cramps on the 9th, and confirmed with a temp raise on May 10th. and we :sex: the night of May 8th.
> 
> 1 DPO : Had some minor cramps first thing in the morning
> 
> 2 DPO : Had minor cramps on and off all day.
> 
> 3 DPO : Cramps gone but replaced by a "full" feeling in my uterus. I don't know how else to explain it. Snotty cm in evening. Increased libido.
> 
> 4 DPO : Cramping on and off again, sore breasts, 0.2 temp raise this morning.
> 
> 5 DPO : Cramps gone until a few minutes in the evening, after which I peed and when I wiped my cm had a brownish tinge. The next pee was clear again though&#8230;
> 
> 6 DPO : Slight dip in temperature today, trying not to read too much into that an the brownish tinge yesterday but it's hard not to!! Cramps are gone and no other symptoms.
> 
> 7DPO : Woke up nauseous but it passed in a minute then no symptoms for the rest of the day.
> 
> 8 DPO : No symptoms. Take a test first thing this morning BFN. Took a second test this afternoon after a 2 hour hold and I see a very faint :bfp:!!! Fingers crossed it sticks!!!
> 
> 11 DPO : starting to spot. Hpt's have been getting lighter. May be a chemical pregnancy... :(
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...




> Miscarried at 5weeks 5 days :(
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:

0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon

1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)

2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike, light pink spotting in the evening.

3dpo: More pink spotting, and some mild af like cramps

4dpo: Lighter pink spotting, gassy, cervix feels tilted...

5dpo: No more spotting, temp dip, face started breaking out a bit... Having a lot of the same symptoms that I had when I got my BFP in March! Trying not to get too excited, but I am extremely hopeful!:winkwink:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: got my this morning :cry: oh well :shrug: on to the next....good luck ladies!
> 
> I am so sorry the witch got you this month, let's keep the hopes up and keep trying!! This month should be the good one!!! :)
> Sending you lots of hugs!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Zyara....How is everything going with you?Click to expand...

:)
Nothing much. Finished my Femara yesterday and I have a scan on Friday to see if follies are ready for trigger. I won't have an IUI this month probably since I will likely ovulate on the weekend and the clinic is closed so we will be doing TI this cycle which I am ok with. Honestly my hopes are not too high lately but I am planning on keep trying till September then if nothing happens I'll be looking into IVF to see cost and options for finance since I can't afford it to pay in full lol.. Hope I don't have to go that route and that God will bless us soon with a little one.
Yesterday was my dog's 6th birthday and I cooked spaghetti for him since he loves it. He was so happy!!
Are you doing natural cycles or you taking anything for ovulation? How long you been trying? I'm really hoping this month is our month dear friend!!


----------



## zyara1981

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:
> 
> 0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon
> 
> 1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)
> 
> 2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike, light pink spotting in the evening.
> 
> 3dpo: More pink spotting, and some mild af like cramps
> 
> 4dpo: Lighter pink spotting, gassy, cervix feels tilted...
> 
> 5dpo: No more spotting, temp dip, face started breaking out a bit... Having a lot of the same symptoms that I had when I got my BFP in March! Trying not to get too excited, but I am extremely hopeful!:winkwink:

Wow!! Keep us updated!! Hope this symptoms are leading you to a BFP!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: got my this morning :cry: oh well :shrug: on to the next....good luck ladies!
> 
> I am so sorry the witch got you this month, let's keep the hopes up and keep trying!! This month should be the good one!!! :)
> Sending you lots of hugs!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Zyara....How is everything going with you?Click to expand...
> 
> :)
> Nothing much. Finished my Femara yesterday and I have a scan on Friday to see if follies are ready for trigger. I won't have an IUI this month probably since I will likely ovulate on the weekend and the clinic is closed so we will be doing TI this cycle which I am ok with. Honestly my hopes are not too high lately but I am planning on keep trying till September then if nothing happens I'll be looking into IVF to see cost and options for finance since I can't afford it to pay in full lol.. Hope I don't have to go that route and that God will bless us soon with a little one.
> Yesterday was my dog's 6th birthday and I cooked spaghetti for him since he loves it. He was so happy!!
> Are you doing natural cycles or you taking anything for ovulation? How long you been trying? I'm really hoping this month is our month dear friend!!Click to expand...

Awww tell ur baby Happy bday :happydance: and yes Im doing everything natural....We have been trying since February of this year...I took the mirena out in November after having it for 6 years...I think that is playing a part in why I haven't gotten pregnant yet. My Dr said it could sometimes take anywhere from 6 months to a year to get pregnant...she stated that sending me to a specialist right now would be a waste of time...I know my BFP is coming real soon so im trying to stay as positive as possible you know! So now im looking forward to my Valentine's Day :baby: :winkwink:...keeping you in my prayers as well my friend that you too will get ur BFP this month in spite of all the obstacles we have had! Keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## stiletto_mom

Cycle: #7
OPK: No, saving them for when I can pinpoint ovulation week more accurately.

Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 18
0 dpo - sore nipples, watery CM, :sex:
1 dpo - twinging on right side, increased libido, sore nipples, :sex:
2 dpo - increased libido, sore nipples, :sex:
3 dpo - backache, sore nipples, breaking out (ugh zits all over my T-zone!!) :sex: (my libido has been on overdrive the past few days too!! Poor hubby didn't stand a chance.)
4 dpo - nipples not as sore today, slight lower backache
5 dpo - same as previous day
6 dpo - same as previous day (nipples are less sore but still there, backache is not as pronounced, but still there), feeling lightheaded/weakness in the afternoon, feel hot
7dpo - nipples are sensitive on and off (such a weird feeling), it has now been a full week of sore nipples (not breast) and they are always hard (wth?), odd twinges in the lower middle part of my abdomen (not quite cramping), backache is back
8dpo - HOT FLASHES throughout the day, less sore nipples but breasts are a little sore, had a vaccination today so I am also fatigued, ridiculous forgetfulness/absentmindedness :sex:
9dpo - continued absentmindedness, hot flashes continued
10 dpo - a little spotting, no other symptoms :sex:
11 dpo - spotting, backache, fatigue, hpt :bfn:
12 dpo - AF showed.


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:

0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon

1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)

2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike, light pink spotting in the evening.

3dpo: More pink spotting, and some mild af like cramps

4dpo: Lighter pink spotting, gassy, cervix feels tilted...

5dpo: No more spotting, temp dip, face started breaking out a bit... Having a lot of the same symptoms that I had when I got my BFP in March! Trying not to get too excited, but I am extremely hopeful!:winkwink:

6dpo: Still feeling a little bloated/gassy, more acne break outs, some random bouts of nausea? (maybe I just need to eat something?):sick:


----------



## maria86

maria86 said:


> I love this thread I want in
> 
> 1DPO - cramping, bloated
> 2DPO - cramping, tired
> 3DPO - cramping, VERY hungry and tired
> 4DPO - VERY tired all the time (falling asleep at 9pm) and crampy all the time. I know those symptoms are impossible as there is no implantation yet.... hmmmm
> 5DPO - crampy, dull aches, hungry and runny nose....

turned out to be Ovulation pains :growlmad:

On to the next cycle!


----------



## RoseJeans

maria86 said:


> maria86 said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread I want in
> 
> 1DPO - cramping, bloated
> 2DPO - cramping, tired
> 3DPO - cramping, VERY hungry and tired
> 4DPO - VERY tired all the time (falling asleep at 9pm) and crampy all the time. I know those symptoms are impossible as there is no implantation yet.... hmmmm
> 5DPO - crampy, dull aches, hungry and runny nose....
> 
> turned out to be Ovulation pains :growlmad:
> 
> On to the next cycle!Click to expand...

Boooo! Sorry to hear that. FX for the next cycle though! :dust:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:

0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon

1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)

2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike, light pink spotting in the evening.

3dpo: More pink spotting, and some mild af like cramps

4dpo: Lighter pink spotting, gassy, cervix feels tilted...

5dpo: No more spotting, temp dip, face started breaking out a bit... Having a lot of the same symptoms that I had when I got my BFP in March! Trying not to get too excited, but I am extremely hopeful!:winkwink:

6dpo: Still feeling a little bloated/gassy, more acne break outs, some random bouts of nausea? (maybe I just need to eat something?):sick:

7dpo: Some mild af like cramps, sore throat, feeling bloated, mild nausea in the morning (food seems to help) took a hpt after lunch and when I looked at it I thought I saw a very faint line, but when I looked at it closer I didn't see it :wacko: Maybe I'm just going crazy!


----------



## RedRose19

1 dpo nothing much just watery cm.
2 to 3 dpo cramps in lower tummy and my lady bits are so achey lovely temp spike on 3 dpo
4 dpo cramps have gotten more intense. Tired and sore lower back


----------



## RedRose19

Does anyone get cramps after ovulation? It's obviously too early for implantation cramps but the last 2 days I have intense af like cramps.


----------



## maria86

RedRose19 said:


> Does anyone get cramps after ovulation? It's obviously too early for implantation cramps but the last 2 days I have intense af like cramps.


I did.... didnt end up in a pregnancy. I gather they are quite common


----------



## 5starsplus1

RedRose19 said:


> Does anyone get cramps after ovulation? It's obviously too early for implantation cramps but the last 2 days I have intense af like cramps.

This happened to me and the 1st time it happened I really thought I was preggo but wasn't...I think it's just the hormones right after ovulation! Good luck this month! FYI and it still happens every month right after ovulation for me!


----------



## RoseJeans

RedRose19 said:


> Does anyone get cramps after ovulation? It's obviously too early for implantation cramps but the last 2 days I have intense af like cramps.

This cycle was the first time I ever had intense cramping and (TMI) spotting at ovulation. I'm testing in 2 days!


----------



## zyara1981

RedRose19 said:


> Does anyone get cramps after ovulation? It's obviously too early for implantation cramps but the last 2 days I have intense af like cramps.

Are you on any kind of fertility medication? Since I started first clomid and then Femara I had ovulation cramps every single month. Sometimes they are very mild and sometimes bit stronger kind of AF so don't worry :hug:


----------



## RedRose19

No meds but being honest ladies I've got mild Ovid but I've recently lost 30lbs so I think this is the second maybe even first cycle I've ovulated on my own. Im temping so I know I'm def in the 2ww .
the cramps have continued today, and now sore boobs. I'm hoping it's a good sign. Thanks ladies


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:

0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon

1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)

2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike, light pink spotting in the evening.

3dpo: More pink spotting, and some mild af like cramps

4dpo: Lighter pink spotting, gassy, cervix feels tilted...

5dpo: No more spotting, temp dip, face started breaking out a bit... Having a lot of the same symptoms that I had when I got my BFP in March! Trying not to get too excited, but I am extremely hopeful!:winkwink:

6dpo: Still feeling a little bloated/gassy, more acne break outs, some random bouts of nausea? (maybe I just need to eat something?):sick:

7dpo: Some mild af like cramps, sore throat, feeling bloated, mild nausea in the morning (food seems to help) took a hpt after lunch and when I looked at it I thought I saw a very faint line, but when I looked at it closer I didn't see it :wacko: Maybe I'm just going crazy!

8dpo: Some heartburn

9dpo: CP high and somewhat soft, more acne breakouts :growlmad:


----------



## zyara1981

Hey ladies!! Well I went to my RE appointment for a follie scan and there is no follie this month which means Femara didn't do magic this cycle. Nurse told me I didn't respond this month which is odd since I responded too good the past 3 Femara cycles... Anyway, I have an appointment on Tuesday to see what we will do for next cycle which most likely will be injections... Let's wait :coffee: and see...
How you all doing? Keep me posted!! :thumbup:
5Starsplus1 how you doing Hun? Sending you :hug:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hey ladies!! Well I went to my RE appointment for a follie scan and there is no follie this month which means Femara didn't do magic this cycle. Nurse told me I didn't respond this month which is odd since I responded too good the past 3 Femara cycles... Anyway, I have an appointment on Tuesday to see what we will do for next cycle which most likely will be injections... Let's wait :coffee: and see...
> How you all doing? Keep me posted!! :thumbup:
> 5Starsplus1 how you doing Hun? Sending you :hug:

Hi Zyara I really hate to hear that....My fingers are alwayas crossed for you hun....wishing you nothing but the best :hugs:
I am doing good.....waiting til Wednesday to :sex: because we are gonna go 5 days straight lol...last cycle we did 7 days and still :baby: so I don't wanna stress him or myself out so we are gonna just wait this cycle closer to the time I ovulate which will be on either Thursday Friday or Saturday....This is stressful but im really trying to relax this time...I will definitely keep you posted my friend!!!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:

0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon

1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)

2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike, light pink spotting in the evening.

3dpo: More pink spotting, and some mild af like cramps

4dpo: Lighter pink spotting, gassy, cervix feels tilted...

5dpo: No more spotting, temp dip, face started breaking out a bit... Having a lot of the same symptoms that I had when I got my BFP in March! Trying not to get too excited, but I am extremely hopeful!:winkwink:

6dpo: Still feeling a little bloated/gassy, more acne break outs, some random bouts of nausea? (maybe I just need to eat something?):sick:

7dpo: Some mild af like cramps, sore throat, feeling bloated, mild nausea in the morning (food seems to help) took a hpt after lunch and when I looked at it I thought I saw a very faint line, but when I looked at it closer I didn't see it :wacko: Maybe I'm just going crazy!

8dpo: Some heartburn

9dpo: CP high and somewhat soft, more acne breakouts :growlmad:

10-11dpo: some light spotting

CD1/12dpo: heavy spotting and cramps... I'm out, on to cycle #9!


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 Cycle #8!!! I am feeling really hopeful about it this time so FX I get my BFP so I can finally stop the obsessing!:haha: I have a short luteal phase (10days) so I always feel like it would be harder to get pregnant... But I'm sure it will happen soon :shrug:
> 
> 0day: BD in early am, Ovulation cramps on left side in the afternoon
> 
> 1dpo: Nothing much... slept really well :) Temp up a bit, had some stomach cramps that felt kinda like food poisioning for about 10-15mins in the evening (probably not pg symptom related but thought I should record it anyway)
> 
> 2dpo: Some more of the same stomach cramps in the morning for about 10mins, Big temp spike, light pink spotting in the evening.
> 
> 3dpo: More pink spotting, and some mild af like cramps
> 
> 4dpo: Lighter pink spotting, gassy, cervix feels tilted...
> 
> 5dpo: No more spotting, temp dip, face started breaking out a bit... Having a lot of the same symptoms that I had when I got my BFP in March! Trying not to get too excited, but I am extremely hopeful!:winkwink:
> 
> 6dpo: Still feeling a little bloated/gassy, more acne break outs, some random bouts of nausea? (maybe I just need to eat something?):sick:
> 
> 7dpo: Some mild af like cramps, sore throat, feeling bloated, mild nausea in the morning (food seems to help) took a hpt after lunch and when I looked at it I thought I saw a very faint line, but when I looked at it closer I didn't see it :wacko: Maybe I'm just going crazy!
> 
> 8dpo: Some heartburn
> 
> 9dpo: CP high and somewhat soft, more acne breakouts :growlmad:
> 
> 10-11dpo: some light spotting
> 
> CD1/12dpo: heavy spotting and cramps... I'm out, on to cycle #9!

So sorry to hear that 808malia :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies I need ur help....my cycle started May 10 and it only lasted Sunday Monday and a little on Tuesday.....Yesterday I was cramping like ovulation cramps well low and behold I just went to the bathroom and im having some EWCM....the question is WHY AM I OVULATING SO EARLY....this is CD 10 for me and I don't think I ever ovulated this early...could it be b/c of the short cycle... luckly we :sex: on Sunday.....HELP ME PLEASE :shrug:


----------



## NeytiriBlue

I can be imagining all of this, and just overlooking hard into symptoms because of becoming an addict to this board= tragic. Lol. But, however, I think a little bit inside of me wants to be PG because I have a twin sis and she has my niece 1, and nephew 2. Tired of people asking me when am I next?! We are about to be 25, still have a lot of time not trying to rush things but, instead going with the flow and being very aware!


----------



## NeytiriBlue

oh geez, whole message was not saved and only the ending went thru! DOH..idk if I WANT TO REWRITE AGAIN.


----------



## NeytiriBlue

Got tired of stalking! Pages 1-111 then the last page and went back to like page 356. 
-----First and foremost congrats to all the Greeners and BFP! And for those who are here like me  LET US NOT GIVE UP THE FAITH, LOSE HOPE AND STAY IN IT to win IT!

Quick background: 40 day cycles that last 7 days. 20 day luteal phaseik weird?! Chances of me conceiving is probably MESSED UP slim to none! However; since I was a kid always had a feeling Ill end up on I DIDNT KNOW I WAS PREGANT its a show that use to or still comes on the TLC network. SO what the hell with it, who knows what is in store for me this cycle?! 
LMP= April 16th, 2015. 
Expected MP= May 24/25! 
Ahh what the hell, why not post! Who knows what is in store for me this cycle AF isnt due until 4 days!
BD= May 3rd, 2015
Ovulation= May 4, 2015
OFF about this cycle- golden yellow urine, strong smelling urine, no headachesget every cycle from 0 on and off until 3rd day of AF, no heavy full bbs that throb and feel as if they are burninghave about a week till AF. Flutters in abdomen, and right ovary pain & twinges! Usually have no appetite during 0 & AF, vivid dreams back to back. No energy, Im always full of energy due to yoga, meditating, and exercising, and being an insomniac. Always been a morning person despite, late nights!

Here it goes!! 

1 DPO=C/D 20 = NOTHING
*2 DPO=C/D 21*-navel pulling while walkn my dog, sleepy went to bed by 7pm up by 9 pm, hungryyy
*3 DPO=C/D 22*- lower back ache, sleepy in bed by 9 pm, hungry, clumsy.
*4 DPO=C/D 23*-sleepy woke up at 9:46 a.m. went back to bed by 10:07 a.m. to end up in bed by 9 p.m. feeling nauseated. 
*5 DPO=C/D 24*-hungryyyy--belly growling at 1 a.m. ..ate veggie roll and salt and vinegar chips(usually cannot stand these chips because of the smell but they did the job and was delicious).. while waiting for the veggie rolls I scuffed down fruits, walnuts & bread. Feeling blah, no energy, clumsy.
*6 DPO=C/D 25*- vivid dreams about having long hair that was braided, nauseous in the shower--almost puked like over 5 times luckily never did, dry heaving, became bitchy after probably because, you know you always feel better after you vomithungry.
*7 DPO=C/D 26*- Sexual vivid dream woke up with an orgasm. Bitchy, clumsy, restlessness, Just feel out of it physically and mentally. Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth.
*8 DPO=C/D 27*-Vivid sexual dreams, sleepy, hungryyy, Had to get up out of bed to eat veggie rolls again at 12 a.m. (maybe explains hunger?) excessive peeing (maybe bcuz of drinkn more fluids and its Summer time), Worked out today started training for an athletic race/obstacle course. Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth.
*9 DPO=C/D 28*- Vivid dreams of bf, saw a grain size of blood on pantyline. rite ovary pain, left twinges, feeling the burn Im guessing--workout pain @ 12 a.m. only in armz . 2:26 p.m. right ovary pain horrible (never felt so much pain except when I got a cyst from a cycle which feels a lot diff), 2:56 p.m. hungryyy eating waffles and fruits, 3 p.m. really feeling sore whole body. 4:44 p.m. hungry again!! Emotional almost cried watching a happy video about it being Summertime ..waaat thee heck!!?!? cant explain that! Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth. Left nip itchy.
*10 DPO=C/D 29*- sore need massage..lower back, sleepy, no energy--fell asleep with lights on while eating! Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth.
*11 DPO=C/D 30*- Watery discharge, tender bbs under arm pits, strng urineweird no uti, or bladder infectionnever had any of those of my 24 years of living Thank God! Bloated extremely, sleepy, no energy, worked out, excessive peeing. Runny nose.
*12 DPO=C/D 31*- watery/creamy discharge, strong urine, slpy, hungryy, bloated extremely, almost fell asleep with light on and eating, forgetfulness, excessive peeing. Runny nose.
*13 DPO=C/D 32*- vivid dreams, constipation, strong urine, left nips itchy, gassy--bad wind, cramp in right leg inner-thigh by groin, left side of armpit breast sore. Abdomen hurts when I sneeze (maybe sore from workout?) lil creamy cm, heightened smell, lil bloated. Stuffy nose at night.
*14 DPO=C/D 33*- bloated extremely, twinges, heightened smell, butterfly flutters in lower abdomen right below navel (maybe gas?) lil creamy cm with yellowish don't need pantylinerAF isn	t due till 10 days..lil spasm before trying to sleep that would shoot in lower abdomen. up 2 a.m. feel horrible whole abdomen sore can't sneeze (workout pain)?, pelvic area left/right feel swollen (wrkout related maybe) 2:39 a.m. starved, woke up 10 a.m. realized I'm not sore anymore. starved by 3:32 p.m. took a four hour nap right after eating 8:21 p.m. hungry again food aversion to pasta. Stuffy nose at night.
*15 DPO=C/D 34*- Gassy (bad wind), fluttering abdomen right above vjay, lil creamy cm, dnt need pantyliner, runny nose right breast sore underarm pit right nipple sensitive .. appear to be lactose intolerant now? (weird usually have a strong stomach) strong urine, 2:30 a.m. eating again 3 a.m. feel funny and bloated ribs hurting, pelvic areas swollen 4:03 a.m. went sleep. At around 3:27 a.m. realized Im not sore anymore. Wake up at 10 a.m.=4 hr nap till 3-7 p.m. HAVENT WENT TO SLEEP YET!


----------



## stiletto_mom

Cycle: #7
OPK: No, saving them for when I can pinpoint ovulation week more accurately.

Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 18
0 dpo - sore nipples, watery CM, :sex:
1 dpo - twinging on right side, increased libido, sore nipples, :sex:
2 dpo - increased libido, sore nipples, :sex:
3 dpo - backache, sore nipples, breaking out (ugh zits all over my T-zone!!) :sex: (my libido has been on overdrive the past few days too!! Poor hubby didn't stand a chance.)
4 dpo - nipples not as sore today, slight lower backache
5 dpo - same as previous day
6 dpo - same as previous day (nipples are less sore but still there, backache is not as pronounced, but still there), feeling lightheaded/weakness in the afternoon, feel hot
7dpo - nipples are sensitive on and off (such a weird feeling), it has now been a full week of sore nipples (not breast) and they are always hard (wth?), odd twinges in the lower middle part of my abdomen (not quite cramping), backache is back
8dpo - HOT FLASHES throughout the day, less sore nipples but breasts are a little sore, had a vaccination today so I am also fatigued, ridiculous forgetfulness/absentmindedness :sex:
9dpo - continued absentmindedness, hot flashes continued
10 dpo - a little spotting, no other symptoms :sex:
11 dpo - spotting, backache, fatigue, hpt :bfn:
12 dpo - AF showed.


----------



## MUMOF5

Back for cycle no.9

Ff said I ovulated on cd 15, but I know I ovulated at least a day earlier so I did manual override, which is why my crosshairs are blue. Temps are very odd this cycle, not looking great &#128533;

1-2dpo - not much just post ov sore nipples.

3-4dpo - quite a lot of creamy/lotion like cm. ridiculously chronic wind. Headache. Very tired, despite good sleep.

5dpo - creamy cm, increased hunger. Peeing more. Increased tiredness again. 

6dpo - cm less and more sticky consistency today. Still got increased appetite. Felt bit light headed at times through day, with a very mild headache. Frequent weeing again.

7 dpo - not much to report, cm same as yesterday. Very mild cramps on and off. 

8 dpo - woke up to horrendous headache. Red/pink stained cm when I checked am. I've had spotting mid cycle before but it's usually a couple of days after ovulation and is different consistency and colour. Cm kind of thick snotty consistency. Mild muscle pulling pain in right side earlier when I reached upwards.


----------



## NeytiriBlue

Do you always have chronic wind? I've been experiencing this first time, especially after drinking diary products and I love diary and always had a strong stomach!


----------



## NeytiriBlue

NeytiriBlue said:


> Got tired of stalking! Pages 1-111 then the last page and went back to like page 356.
> -----First and foremost congrats to all the Greeners and BFP! And for those who are here like me  LET US NOT GIVE UP THE FAITH, LOSE HOPE AND STAY IN IT to win IT!
> 
> Quick background: 40 day cycles that last 7 days. 20 day luteal phaseik weird?! Chances of me conceiving is probably MESSED UP slim to none! However; since I was a kid always had a feeling Ill end up on I DIDNT KNOW I WAS PREGANT its a show that use to or still comes on the TLC network. SO what the hell with it, who knows what is in store for me this cycle?!
> LMP= April 16th, 2015.
> Expected MP= May 24/25!
> Ahh what the hell, why not post! Who knows what is in store for me this cycle AF isnt due until 4 days!
> BD= May 3rd, 2015
> Ovulation= May 4, 2015
> OFF about this cycle- golden yellow urine, strong smelling urine, no headachesget every cycle from 0 on and off until 3rd day of AF, no heavy full bbs that throb and feel as if they are burninghave about a week till AF. Flutters in abdomen, and right ovary pain & twinges! Usually have no appetite during 0 & AF, vivid dreams back to back. No energy, Im always full of energy due to yoga, meditating, and exercising, and being an insomniac. Always been a morning person despite, late nights!
> 
> Here it goes!!
> 
> 1 DPO=C/D 20 = NOTHING
> *2 DPO=C/D 21*-navel pulling while walkn my dog, sleepy went to bed by 7pm up by 9 pm, hungryyy
> *3 DPO=C/D 22*- lower back ache, sleepy in bed by 9 pm, hungry, clumsy.
> *4 DPO=C/D 23*-sleepy woke up at 9:46 a.m. went back to bed by 10:07 a.m. to end up in bed by 9 p.m. feeling nauseated.
> *5 DPO=C/D 24*-hungryyyy--belly growling at 1 a.m. ..ate veggie roll and salt and vinegar chips(usually cannot stand these chips because of the smell but they did the job and was delicious).. while waiting for the veggie rolls I scuffed down fruits, walnuts & bread. Feeling blah, no energy, clumsy.
> *6 DPO=C/D 25*- vivid dreams about having long hair that was braided, nauseous in the shower--almost puked like over 5 times luckily never did, dry heaving, became bitchy after probably because, you know you always feel better after you vomithungry.
> *7 DPO=C/D 26*- Sexual vivid dream woke up with an orgasm. Bitchy, clumsy, restlessness, Just feel out of it physically and mentally. Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth.
> *8 DPO=C/D 27*-Vivid sexual dreams, sleepy, hungryyy, Had to get up out of bed to eat veggie rolls again at 12 a.m. (maybe explains hunger?) excessive peeing (maybe bcuz of drinkn more fluids and its Summer time), Worked out today started training for an athletic race/obstacle course. Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth.
> *9 DPO=C/D 28*- Vivid dreams of bf, saw a grain size of blood on pantyline. rite ovary pain, left twinges, feeling the burn Im guessing--workout pain @ 12 a.m. only in armz . 2:26 p.m. right ovary pain horrible (never felt so much pain except when I got a cyst from a cycle which feels a lot diff), 2:56 p.m. hungryyy eating waffles and fruits, 3 p.m. really feeling sore whole body. 4:44 p.m. hungry again!! Emotional almost cried watching a happy video about it being Summertime ..waaat thee heck!!?!? cant explain that! Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth. Left nip itchy.
> *10 DPO=C/D 29*- sore need massage..lower back, sleepy, no energy--fell asleep with lights on while eating! Milky/Creamy CM, excessive peeing. Excessive Saliva, bitter taste in mouth.
> *11 DPO=C/D 30*- Watery discharge, tender bbs under arm pits, strng urineweird no uti, or bladder infectionnever had any of those of my 24 years of living Thank God! Bloated extremely, sleepy, no energy, worked out, excessive peeing. Runny nose.
> *12 DPO=C/D 31*- watery/creamy discharge, strong urine, slpy, hungryy, bloated extremely, almost fell asleep with light on and eating, forgetfulness, excessive peeing. Runny nose.
> *13 DPO=C/D 32*- vivid dreams, constipation, strong urine, left nips itchy, gassy--bad wind, cramp in right leg inner-thigh by groin, left side of armpit breast sore. Abdomen hurts when I sneeze (maybe sore from workout?) lil creamy cm, heightened smell, lil bloated. Stuffy nose at night.
> *14 DPO=C/D 33*- bloated extremely, twinges, heightened smell, butterfly flutters in lower abdomen right below navel (maybe gas?) lil creamy cm with yellowish don't need pantylinerAF isn	t due till 10 days..lil spasm before trying to sleep that would shoot in lower abdomen. up 2 a.m. feel horrible whole abdomen sore can't sneeze (workout pain)?, pelvic area left/right feel swollen (wrkout related maybe) 2:39 a.m. starved, woke up 10 a.m. realized I'm not sore anymore. starved by 3:32 p.m. took a four hour nap right after eating 8:21 p.m. hungry again food aversion to pasta. Stuffy nose at night.
> *15 DPO=C/D 34*- Gassy (bad wind), fluttering abdomen right above vjay, lil creamy cm, dnt need pantyliner, runny nose right breast sore underarm pit right nipple sensitive .. appear to be lactose intolerant now? (weird usually have a strong stomach) strong urine, 2:30 a.m. eating again 3 a.m. feel funny and bloated ribs hurting, pelvic areas swollen 4:03 a.m. went sleep. At around 3:27 a.m. realized Im not sore anymore. Wake up at 10 a.m.=4 hr nap till 3-7 p.m. HAVENT WENT TO SLEEP YET!

--------------UPDATE ----------

*16 DPO=C/D 35* vivid dreams about vomitting and fainting multiple times, that lead to being hospitalized..I said in the dream I must of came down with a bug. creamy cm. feet broke out in rash not itchy. gassy!! Hungryy 
*17 DPO =C/D 36* vivid dreams about 3dpo and 3 days late for cycle. bubble guts. nauseous, right knee leg cramp, sore legs and thighs, mild backache, foggy brain, sore uterus when walking my dog!! Extra saliva, creamy CM thick.


----------



## MUMOF5

NeytiriBlue said:


> Do you always have chronic wind? I've been experiencing this first time, especially after drinking diary products and I love diary and always had a strong stomach!

No I don't at this stage of cycle, usually a bit day or two before af but not as bad as I had these days, the only thing I think it could possibly be related to is that I ate quite a few dried apricots?? I haven't had it as bad the last couple of days x


----------



## mummof1

My DPO symptoms this time around were very different !
Other cycles I would have PMS symptoms 1-14 dpo and period would come 15 or 16 dpo.

This time
1-5 dpo - NOTHING
6-7 dpo- Sick with some kind of stomach bug
8 dpo- NOTHING
9 dpo- NOTHING
10 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
11 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
12 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN possible squinter that nobody else saw
13 dpo- breasts a TINY bit sore- tested BFN
14 dpo- NOTHING - BFP

I felt that my PMS symptoms were missing and that really clued me in that I may be pregnant this time! Normally I break out like crazy and cramp from 9-14- dpo.

I now have experienced light cramps and one incident of very light implantation spotting AFTER my period was due and after my BFPs!


----------



## stiletto_mom

mummof1 said:


> My DPO symptoms this time around were very different !
> Other cycles I would have PMS symptoms 1-14 dpo and period would come 15 or 16 dpo.
> 
> This time
> 1-5 dpo - NOTHING
> 6-7 dpo- Sick with some kind of stomach bug
> 8 dpo- NOTHING
> 9 dpo- NOTHING
> 10 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
> 11 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
> 12 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN possible squinter that nobody else saw
> 13 dpo- breasts a TINY bit sore- tested BFN
> 14 dpo- NOTHING - BFP
> 
> I felt that my PMS symptoms were missing and that really clued me in that I may be pregnant this time! Normally I break out like crazy and cramp from 9-14- dpo.
> 
> I now have experienced light cramps and one incident of very light implantation spotting AFTER my period was due and after my BFPs!

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NeytiriBlue

MUMOF5 said:


> NeytiriBlue said:
> 
> 
> Do you always have chronic wind? I've been experiencing this first time, especially after drinking diary products and I love diary and always had a strong stomach!
> 
> No I don't at this stage of cycle, usually a bit day or two before af but not as bad as I had these days, the only thing I think it could possibly be related to is that I ate quite a few dried apricots?? I haven't had it as bad the last couple of days xClick to expand...

Sounds good! Whenever u have to try and think what is the cause of something...it's a good sign nature is taking care of business I'd like to think! Sending you lots of baby dustttt


----------



## NeytiriBlue

mummof1 said:


> My DPO symptoms this time around were very different !
> Other cycles I would have PMS symptoms 1-14 dpo and period would come 15 or 16 dpo.
> 
> This time
> 1-5 dpo - NOTHING
> 6-7 dpo- Sick with some kind of stomach bug
> 8 dpo- NOTHING
> 9 dpo- NOTHING
> 10 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
> 11 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
> 12 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN possible squinter that nobody else saw
> 13 dpo- breasts a TINY bit sore- tested BFN
> 14 dpo- NOTHING - BFP
> 
> I felt that my PMS symptoms were missing and that really clued me in that I may be pregnant this time! Normally I break out like crazy and cramp from 9-14- dpo.
> 
> I now have experienced light cramps and one incident of very light implantation spotting AFTER my period was due and after my BFPs!

Congratulations!!!!! Yippeee sticky beans for you! And interesting note on feeling of catching a stomach bug! can you go a little more in depth for that please? Feeling a little hopeful! Did you vomit at any time? 


I Hope to see a lot more greens for all who are trying this cycle and future ones!


----------



## 5starsplus1

mummof1 said:


> My DPO symptoms this time around were very different !
> Other cycles I would have PMS symptoms 1-14 dpo and period would come 15 or 16 dpo.
> 
> This time
> 1-5 dpo - NOTHING
> 6-7 dpo- Sick with some kind of stomach bug
> 8 dpo- NOTHING
> 9 dpo- NOTHING
> 10 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
> 11 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN
> 12 dpo- NOTHING- tested BFN possible squinter that nobody else saw
> 13 dpo- breasts a TINY bit sore- tested BFN
> 14 dpo- NOTHING - BFP
> 
> I felt that my PMS symptoms were missing and that really clued me in that I may be pregnant this time! Normally I break out like crazy and cramp from 9-14- dpo.
> 
> I now have experienced light cramps and one incident of very light implantation spotting AFTER my period was due and after my BFPs!

Congrats on ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Back for cycle no.9
> 
> Ff said I ovulated on cd 15, but I know I ovulated at least a day earlier so I did manual override, which is why my crosshairs are blue. Temps are very odd this cycle, not looking great &#128533;
> 
> 1-2dpo - not much just post ov sore nipples.
> 
> 3-4dpo - quite a lot of creamy/lotion like cm. ridiculously chronic wind. Headache. Very tired, despite good sleep.
> 
> 5dpo - creamy cm, increased hunger. Peeing more. Increased tiredness again.
> 
> 6dpo - cm less and more sticky consistency today. Still got increased appetite. Felt bit light headed at times through day, with a very mild headache. Frequent weeing again.
> 
> 7 dpo - not much to report, cm same as yesterday. Very mild cramps on and off.
> 
> 8 dpo - woke up to horrendous headache. Red/pink stained cm when I checked am. I've had spotting mid cycle before but it's usually a couple of days after ovulation and is different consistency and colour. Cm kind of thick snotty consistency. Mild muscle pulling pain in right side earlier when I reached upwards.

9dpo - bit nauseous today but was probs because I didn't reall eat properly until early evening. Cm kind of sparse, but what there is is kind of like thick snot &#128533;, not creamy but not sticky either?? Have had quite noticeable cramps tonight. Breasts (more nipples) pretty tender.

10dpo - serious insomnia last night and incredibly hot (not environmental), odd dreams when I did fall asleep. Mild cramps on and off through day. Cm very sparse today, what there was of it was sticky/snotty consistency. Breasts/ nips still a bit tender.


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Well I went to my RE appointment for a follie scan and there is no follie this month which means Femara didn't do magic this cycle. Nurse told me I didn't respond this month which is odd since I responded too good the past 3 Femara cycles... Anyway, I have an appointment on Tuesday to see what we will do for next cycle which most likely will be injections... Let's wait :coffee: and see...
> How you all doing? Keep me posted!! :thumbup:
> 5Starsplus1 how you doing Hun? Sending you :hug:
> 
> Hi Zyara I really hate to hear that....My fingers are alwayas crossed for you hun....wishing you nothing but the best :hugs:
> I am doing good.....waiting til Wednesday to :sex: because we are gonna go 5 days straight lol...last cycle we did 7 days and still :baby: so I don't wanna stress him or myself out so we are gonna just wait this cycle closer to the time I ovulate which will be on either Thursday Friday or Saturday....This is stressful but im really trying to relax this time...I will definitely keep you posted my friend!!!Click to expand...

Hey Hun!!!
Thank you for the good wishes!! I think is great you are trying to be more relaxed. Bd 5 or 7 days sounds fun lol but also you should try one day yes and one not. They say is best for sperm to build up and that way you have more chances.
Guess what? I went for my appointment Tuesday and they found one follie so I gave myself the trigger shot at home (first time I do myself, it was scary but it did not hurt at all hehehe) and we bd Wednesday morning and night and also tonight. I don't have a lot of hopes but let's see. I think next cycle we will move to injectables. Hopefully this is the answer to our prayers and we will be successful pretty soon.
How you feeling? Any news??
:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Well I went to my RE appointment for a follie scan and there is no follie this month which means Femara didn't do magic this cycle. Nurse told me I didn't respond this month which is odd since I responded too good the past 3 Femara cycles... Anyway, I have an appointment on Tuesday to see what we will do for next cycle which most likely will be injections... Let's wait :coffee: and see...
> How you all doing? Keep me posted!! :thumbup:
> 5Starsplus1 how you doing Hun? Sending you :hug:
> 
> Hi Zyara I really hate to hear that....My fingers are alwayas crossed for you hun....wishing you nothing but the best :hugs:
> I am doing good.....waiting til Wednesday to :sex: because we are gonna go 5 days straight lol...last cycle we did 7 days and still :baby: so I don't wanna stress him or myself out so we are gonna just wait this cycle closer to the time I ovulate which will be on either Thursday Friday or Saturday....This is stressful but im really trying to relax this time...I will definitely keep you posted my friend!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun!!!
> Thank you for the good wishes!! I think is great you are trying to be more relaxed. Bd 5 or 7 days sounds fun lol but also you should try one day yes and one not. They say is best for sperm to build up and that way you have more chances.
> Guess what? I went for my appointment Tuesday and they found one follie so I gave myself the trigger shot at home (first time I do myself, it was scary but it did not hurt at all hehehe) and we bd Wednesday morning and night and tonight. I don't have a lot of hopes but let's see. I think next cycle we will move to injectables. Hopefully this is the answer to our prayers and we will be successful pretty soon.
> How you feeling? Any news??
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Zyara....It's great to hear from you as always.... I started testing on Tuesday with OPK's b/c I started seeing EWCM and We BD Tuesday night and I took a digital ClearBlue Wednesday morning and it showed that I was at my peak so we BD Wednesday Night and Thursday night...He didn't have energy to do it Friday which my calendars said that Friday was my O day but prayerfully there was enough sperm to catch the egg if it didn't release until Friday... We did it this morning just incase it was still there....Do you know how long a egg stays after it is released...I think we may have covered it though....Your thoughts are welcomed...and I would love to hear what the other ladies think as well


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Well I went to my RE appointment for a follie scan and there is no follie this month which means Femara didn't do magic this cycle. Nurse told me I didn't respond this month which is odd since I responded too good the past 3 Femara cycles... Anyway, I have an appointment on Tuesday to see what we will do for next cycle which most likely will be injections... Let's wait :coffee: and see...
> How you all doing? Keep me posted!! :thumbup:
> 5Starsplus1 how you doing Hun? Sending you :hug:
> 
> Hi Zyara I really hate to hear that....My fingers are alwayas crossed for you hun....wishing you nothing but the best :hugs:
> I am doing good.....waiting til Wednesday to :sex: because we are gonna go 5 days straight lol...last cycle we did 7 days and still :baby: so I don't wanna stress him or myself out so we are gonna just wait this cycle closer to the time I ovulate which will be on either Thursday Friday or Saturday....This is stressful but im really trying to relax this time...I will definitely keep you posted my friend!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun!!!
> Thank you for the good wishes!! I think is great you are trying to be more relaxed. Bd 5 or 7 days sounds fun lol but also you should try one day yes and one not. They say is best for sperm to build up and that way you have more chances.
> Guess what? I went for my appointment Tuesday and they found one follie so I gave myself the trigger shot at home (first time I do myself, it was scary but it did not hurt at all hehehe) and we bd Wednesday morning and night and tonight. I don't have a lot of hopes but let's see. I think next cycle we will move to injectables. Hopefully this is the answer to our prayers and we will be successful pretty soon.
> How you feeling? Any news??
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Zyara....It's great to hear from you as always.... I started testing on Tuesday with OPK's b/c I started seeing EWCM and We BD Tuesday night and I took a digital ClearBlue Wednesday morning and it showed that I was at my peak so we BD Wednesday Night and Thursday night...He didn't have energy to do it Friday which my calendars said that Friday was my O day but prayerfully there was enough sperm to catch the egg if it didn't release until Friday... We did it this morning just incase it was still there....Do you know how long a egg stays after it is released...I think we may have covered it though....Your thoughts are welcomed...and I would love to hear what the other ladies think as wellClick to expand...

So glad to hear from u girl!! As far as I know the egg lives 24 hrs after is released and if is not fertilized it desintagrates but don't panic since sperm can live up to 72 hours so I am sure you had plenty of chances to catch that egg!!!
Keep me posted :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Well I went to my RE appointment for a follie scan and there is no follie this month which means Femara didn't do magic this cycle. Nurse told me I didn't respond this month which is odd since I responded too good the past 3 Femara cycles... Anyway, I have an appointment on Tuesday to see what we will do for next cycle which most likely will be injections... Let's wait :coffee: and see...
> How you all doing? Keep me posted!! :thumbup:
> 5Starsplus1 how you doing Hun? Sending you :hug:
> 
> Hi Zyara I really hate to hear that....My fingers are alwayas crossed for you hun....wishing you nothing but the best :hugs:
> I am doing good.....waiting til Wednesday to :sex: because we are gonna go 5 days straight lol...last cycle we did 7 days and still :baby: so I don't wanna stress him or myself out so we are gonna just wait this cycle closer to the time I ovulate which will be on either Thursday Friday or Saturday....This is stressful but im really trying to relax this time...I will definitely keep you posted my friend!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun!!!
> Thank you for the good wishes!! I think is great you are trying to be more relaxed. Bd 5 or 7 days sounds fun lol but also you should try one day yes and one not. They say is best for sperm to build up and that way you have more chances.
> Guess what? I went for my appointment Tuesday and they found one follie so I gave myself the trigger shot at home (first time I do myself, it was scary but it did not hurt at all hehehe) and we bd Wednesday morning and night and tonight. I don't have a lot of hopes but let's see. I think next cycle we will move to injectables. Hopefully this is the answer to our prayers and we will be successful pretty soon.
> How you feeling? Any news??
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Zyara....It's great to hear from you as always.... I started testing on Tuesday with OPK's b/c I started seeing EWCM and We BD Tuesday night and I took a digital ClearBlue Wednesday morning and it showed that I was at my peak so we BD Wednesday Night and Thursday night...He didn't have energy to do it Friday which my calendars said that Friday was my O day but prayerfully there was enough sperm to catch the egg if it didn't release until Friday... We did it this morning just incase it was still there....Do you know how long a egg stays after it is released...I think we may have covered it though....Your thoughts are welcomed...and I would love to hear what the other ladies think as wellClick to expand...
> 
> So glad to hear from u girl!! As far as I know the egg lives 24 hrs after is released and if is not fertilized it desintagrates but don't panic since sperm can live up to 72 hours so I am sure you had plenty of chances to catch that egg!!!
> Keep me posted :)Click to expand...

Thanks Zyara....Yes thanks and I will keep you guys posted :hugs:


----------



## Mondie

I love reading symptoms by DPO threads, so thought I would post my own for people to read! I'm cautiously optimistic that my faint BFP is getting darker.


My symptoms by DPO were:

5dpo - tired, weeing a lot, light cramping and very weird dreams
6dpo - diarrhoea in the morning, nausea, tired (fell asleep on sofa in pm) dull cramps, bubbling tummy, vivid dreams again
7dpo - diarrhoea again in am, lower back ache, stretching feeling in lower tummy, shooting pain in vagina, hot flush in face, legs ache like I have the flu
8 dpo - diarrhoea in morning, sneezing, sore vagina, feel like I have a uti starting, sharp pain in vagina, sore throat
9dpo - uti ache still there, vile mood
10dpo - sore boobs, cramps, grumpy. Faint BFP on ic and frer

Fingers crossed this bean sticks as I had a chemical last month.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mondie said:


> I love reading symptoms by DPO threads, so thought I would post my own for people to read! I'm cautiously optimistic that my faint BFP is getting darker.
> 
> 
> My symptoms by DPO were:
> 
> 5dpo - tired, weeing a lot, light cramping and very weird dreams
> 6dpo - diarrhoea in the morning, nausea, tired (fell asleep on sofa in pm) dull cramps, bubbling tummy, vivid dreams again
> 7dpo - diarrhoea again in am, lower back ache, stretching feeling in lower tummy, shooting pain in vagina, hot flush in face, legs ache like I have the flu
> 8 dpo - diarrhoea in morning, sneezing, sore vagina, feel like I have a uti starting, sharp pain in vagina, sore throat
> 9dpo - uti ache still there, vile mood
> 10dpo - sore boobs, cramps, grumpy. Faint BFP on ic and frer
> 
> Fingers crossed this bean sticks as I had a chemical last month.

Welcome Mondie and sorry to hear about ur chemical...can you post a pic of ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies im officially in the tww :winkwink: I am 3 dpo today but no symptoms to report...will update when I start experiencing anything...Lets see a lot of BFP this moth ladies...sending :dust: to all...any updates from anyone?


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Back for cycle no.9
> 
> Ff said I ovulated on cd 15, but I know I ovulated at least a day earlier so I did manual override, which is why my crosshairs are blue. Temps are very odd this cycle, not looking great &#128533;
> 
> 1-2dpo - not much just post ov sore nipples.
> 
> 3-4dpo - quite a lot of creamy/lotion like cm. ridiculously chronic wind. Headache. Very tired, despite good sleep.
> 
> 5dpo - creamy cm, increased hunger. Peeing more. Increased tiredness again.
> 
> 6dpo - cm less and more sticky consistency today. Still got increased appetite. Felt bit light headed at times through day, with a very mild headache. Frequent weeing again.
> 
> 7 dpo - not much to report, cm same as yesterday. Very mild cramps on and off.
> 
> 8 dpo - woke up to horrendous headache. Red/pink stained cm when I checked am. I've had spotting mid cycle before but it's usually a couple of days after ovulation and is different consistency and colour. Cm kind of thick snotty consistency. Mild muscle pulling pain in right side earlier when I reached upwards.

9dpo - bit nauseous today but was probs because I didn't reall eat properly until early evening. Cm kind of sparse, but what there is is kind of like thick snot &#128533;, not creamy but not sticky either?? Have had quite noticeable cramps tonight. Breasts (more nipples) pretty tender.

10dpo - serious insomnia last night and incredibly hot (not environmental), odd dreams when I did fall asleep. Mild cramps on and off through day. Cm very sparse today, what there was of it was sticky/snotty consistency. Breasts/ nips still a bit tender.[/QUOTE]

11dpo - still having lightish cramps on and off, breasts/nips the same, cm bit more today but same consistency as previously. More dreams again. Slept a lot better. Episodes of feeling slightly light headed at times throughout day.

12dpo - temp drop this morning and all of a sudden felt very premenstrual &#128542;. Light fresh red blood on going to loo tonight, a sure sign AF will arrive in next day or two. Gutted as I'd felt pretty good about this cycle.

13dpo - temp down further and more spotting today. I'm out.


----------



## Mondie

This is my bfp this morning using a frer. Looking much more positive today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mondie said:


> This is my bfp this morning using a frer. Looking much more positive today!

Looks great....congrats on ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## maria86

Mondie said:


> This is my bfp this morning using a frer. Looking much more positive today!

It's a strong one! Congratulations on your BFP! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## zyara1981

Mondie said:


> This is my bfp this morning using a frer. Looking much more positive today!

Wow!! How exciting!! Congratulations on your BFP, H&H 9 months for you :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We :sex: on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!

O- 21st or 22nd
1-4 or 5 dpo-nothing at all :nope:


----------



## vonz

Mondie said:


> This is my bfp this morning using a frer. Looking much more positive today!

congrats!! love that lovely line!!


----------



## Movinmama

my two week wait.
Dtd- 2 days before ovulation. Condom came off and I had to go fishing for it.yuck!

Dpo1- cramping normal after o
Dpo2- felt moody
Dpo3- nothing
Dpo4- cramps on and off very tired no energy
Dpo5- cramps mild weird muscle spasm around my beLly
Dpo6- major fatigue. Cp med. cm scant and creamy
Dpo7- bfn woke up Starving!! Ate everything I could all day!
Dpo8- major crampss and burning in my lower back
Dpo9- BFP! On a Walmart 88cent and FRER and digiI was seriously shocked. I threw up. Then pretty happy
Dpo10 bfp much darker... Very tired. Belly is aching 24/7

Dpo10- a


----------



## Movinmama

8-9 dpo


----------



## Movinmama

9-10 dpo


----------



## 5starsplus1

Movinmama said:


> View attachment 871069
> 
> 9-10 dpo

Congrats Movinmama those are nice lines....hope I see the same double lines on June 7th....I want my Valentine's :baby:


----------



## Movinmama

5starsplus1 said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 871069
> 
> 9-10 dpo
> 
> Congrats Movinmama those are nice lines....hope I see the same double lines on June 7th....I want my Valentine's :baby:Click to expand...

Thank you! Baby dust to you!


----------



## vonz

v nice lines movinmama! :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im either 5 or 6 dpo today and I have no symptoms at all....really not expecting any nor would I count any until after implantation has taken place, so this might be a good thing....usually I have AF type cramps by now but nothing to be concerned about....I had a strange dream last night that I POAS and the test results never came through...the test got messed up from riding in the car lol....im very nervous about this month but trying to stay very positive that I will get my BFP...FX for all you ladies still waiting to POAS like me, congrats to all the BFP and sorry to all that the witch got!


----------



## zyara1981

Hey girls!! How are you doing? Any news?
Well I am around 8 DPO, honestly I haven't even been tracking symptoms since I do not feel any hopefull this cycle lol...


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hey girls!! How are you doing? Any news?
> Well I am around 8 DPO, honestly I haven't even been tracking symptoms since I do not feel any hopefull this cycle lol...

Zyara great to have you back :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!

O- 21st or 22nd
1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all 
6/7 dpo mild cramping


----------



## PestyY

Hey, Ladies!

I'm back, I didnt track last time because I'm terrified of getting another negative. However, here is where I'm at:

IUI #4, injectable stimulation using follistim, had 2 follies that measured 18 and 20 and an estradiol of 560 at time of trigger, IUI 35 hours post trigger. 

This very much like every other cycle so far.
1DPO - EWCM
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - nothing
4DPO - nothing
5DPO - tender boobs, cramps
6DPO - tender boobs, cramps
7DPO - nothing
8DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm
9DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, extreme fatigue, congestion, yeast infection like symptoms, headache, creamy cm

Again, this looks very typical for my cycles. Good luck, ladies!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

PestyY said:


> Hey, Ladies!
> 
> I'm back, I didnt track last time because I'm terrified of getting another negative. However, here is where I'm at:
> 
> IUI #4, injectable stimulation using follistim, had 2 follies that measured 18 and 20 and an estradiol of 560 at time of trigger, IUI 35 hours post trigger.
> 
> This very much like every other cycle so far.
> 1DPO - EWCM
> 2DPO - nothing
> 3DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - nothing
> 5DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 6DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 7DPO - nothing
> 8DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm
> 9DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, extreme fatigue, congestion, yeast infection like symptoms, headache, creamy cm
> 
> Again, this looks very typical for my cycles. Good luck, ladies!![/QUOTE
> 
> When are you going to test Pesty


----------



## tag74

Cycle 9 for me. 1st time on clomid.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F0rPFASUXY

1dpo-4dpo- Creamy Cm.

That is all.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## PestyY

I think on Sunday or Monday 11/12DPO. I've had the trigger shot give me false positives before so I'm going to wait another two days.


----------



## 5starsplus1

PestyY said:


> I think on Sunday or Monday 11/12DPO. I've had the trigger shot give me false positives before so I'm going to wait another two days.

Ok sounds good....im trying to hold out until the 7th....I will be 2 days late by then


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!

O- 21st or 22nd
1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all 
6/7 dpo mild cramping
7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month :happydance: how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing?


----------



## PestyY

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!
> 
> O- 21st or 22nd
> 1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all
> 6/7 dpo mild cramping
> 7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month :happydance: how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing?

I'm too scared of a negative to test (10DPO) and I'm not feeling anything.... Seriously stressed... Fingers crossed for you! When will you test?


----------



## 5starsplus1

PestyY said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!
> 
> O- 21st or 22nd
> 1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all
> 6/7 dpo mild cramping
> 7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month :happydance: how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing?
> 
> I'm too scared of a negative to test (10DPO) and I'm not feeling anything.... Seriously stressed... Fingers crossed for you! When will you test?Click to expand...

I will test June 7th....2 days after AF is suppose to show...when are you testing, if you haven't already stated


----------



## ElvenDreamer

I read through this entire thread during my 2WW and my wait is finally over this morning so Im ready to share my story. Let me preface this with some history. Tomorrow is my B-Day (39), DH (36), DS (2-1/2). First pregnancy was sudden MC at 7 weeks, 2 months later conceived DS, DS first B-day started for #2, CP, BO/MMC, unexplained infertility UI, started BBT charting and found out I O a little before average despite having a predictable 27-28 day cycle so moved up BD to immediately after AF stopped
TTW symptoms
1-6 dpo  nothing unusual
7 dpo  first dizzy/ near fainting spell, post nasal drip and dry scratchy throat, thirsty aching cervix
8 dpo  a couple of dizzy spells, continuing sinus issues and cough, not really nauseous but feeling off, aching cervix
9 dpo  same as 8 dpo plus heartburn (which I only ever got once before when pregnant with DS), breathless feeling, fatigued but sleepless
10 dpo  same as 9 dpo minus the heartburn, BFN
11 dpo  same as 9 dpo
12 dpo  same as day 10, cough stopped and nose cleared up, BFN, evening had a weird cramp in my left foot and lower leg which wasnt terribly painful but just wouldnt go away
13 dpo  BFN with FMU, symptoms are starting to shift to general feeling of unwell I get a day or 2 before AF, my knees hurt more than usual
14 dpo  still no AF but feeling like it is imminent, BBT slid down just a bit but not any more than normal variations and still above cover-line so not sure what to think, knees still hurt, could feel my cervix moving around and aching the entire TWW and even though its not really different now I just feel like its AF type aching now, basically zero symptoms after dinner I had diarrhea but I often do after my MILs cooking (tasty but very Japanese), all other family members getting sniffles and cough so maybe it wasnt symptoms for me
Im not going to test again for a few more days because I am pretty certain it would just be wasting a test. Im pretty sure we caught the egg because I only get symptoms when I end up with a BFP, so I guess it just didnt implant right. Or my hormones could still be wacky from needing medicines to manage my last MMC which dragged on for over a month because of retained tissues and messed up hormones.
15 dpo  zero symptoms except for achy cervix which I get right before AF, broke down and took the blue dye test in the cabinet squinter? Evap? Looks more like evap since it didnt even show until an hour later
16 dpo  achy cervix, where is AF? Just start already! Im ready to move on to the next try!
17 dpo  BBT hasnt dropped yet but is certainly not tri-phasic. No AF. No symptoms. Pink dye hpt sitting there that I bought yesterday. What the heck, why not? ------ BFP! Fingers crossed its not a chemical again.


Overall continuing or intermittent symptoms which can occur before AF too: mild and short-lived headaches, low blood pressure faintness when standing too fast, a couple of rounds of hiccups, brief moments of very mild nausea, pimples, a few random and sporadic intense uterine cramps on various days but no continuous cramping, occasionally unexplained achy legs. 

Common symptoms I didnt get at all: no boob tenderness, no bloating to speak of, no gas, no huge mood swings, no cravings or appetite changes, no implantation spotting this time or implant cramp (I could feel this my last pregnancy), no noticeable ovary pain for ovulation (I could feel this my last pregnancy), no changes in toilet habits, no vivid dreams

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## 5starsplus1

ElvenDreamer said:


> I read through this entire thread during my 2WW and my wait is finally over this morning so Im ready to share my story. Let me preface this with some history. Tomorrow is my B-Day (39), DH (36), DS (2-1/2). First pregnancy was sudden MC at 7 weeks, 2 months later conceived DS, DS first B-day started for #2, CP, BO/MMC, unexplained infertility UI, started BBT charting and found out I O a little before average despite having a predictable 27-28 day cycle so moved up BD to immediately after AF stopped
> TTW symptoms
> 1-6 dpo  nothing unusual
> 7 dpo  first dizzy/ near fainting spell, post nasal drip and dry scratchy throat, thirsty aching cervix
> 8 dpo  a couple of dizzy spells, continuing sinus issues and cough, not really nauseous but feeling off, aching cervix
> 9 dpo  same as 8 dpo plus heartburn (which I only ever got once before when pregnant with DS), breathless feeling, fatigued but sleepless
> 10 dpo  same as 9 dpo minus the heartburn, BFN
> 11 dpo  same as 9 dpo
> 12 dpo  same as day 10, cough stopped and nose cleared up, BFN, evening had a weird cramp in my left foot and lower leg which wasnt terribly painful but just wouldnt go away
> 13 dpo  BFN with FMU, symptoms are starting to shift to general feeling of unwell I get a day or 2 before AF, my knees hurt more than usual
> 14 dpo  still no AF but feeling like it is imminent, BBT slid down just a bit but not any more than normal variations and still above cover-line so not sure what to think, knees still hurt, could feel my cervix moving around and aching the entire TWW and even though its not really different now I just feel like its AF type aching now, basically zero symptoms after dinner I had diarrhea but I often do after my MILs cooking (tasty but very Japanese), all other family members getting sniffles and cough so maybe it wasnt symptoms for me
> Im not going to test again for a few more days because I am pretty certain it would just be wasting a test. Im pretty sure we caught the egg because I only get symptoms when I end up with a BFP, so I guess it just didnt implant right. Or my hormones could still be wacky from needing medicines to manage my last MMC which dragged on for over a month because of retained tissues and messed up hormones.
> 15 dpo  zero symptoms except for achy cervix which I get right before AF, broke down and took the blue dye test in the cabinet squinter? Evap? Looks more like evap since it didnt even show until an hour later
> 16 dpo  achy cervix, where is AF? Just start already! Im ready to move on to the next try!
> 17 dpo  BBT hasnt dropped yet but is certainly not tri-phasic. No AF. No symptoms. Pink dye hpt sitting there that I bought yesterday. What the heck, why not? ------ BFP! Fingers crossed its not a chemical again.
> 
> 
> Overall continuing or intermittent symptoms which can occur before AF too: mild and short-lived headaches, low blood pressure faintness when standing too fast, a couple of rounds of hiccups, brief moments of very mild nausea, pimples, a few random and sporadic intense uterine cramps on various days but no continuous cramping, occasionally unexplained achy legs.
> 
> Common symptoms I didnt get at all: no boob tenderness, no bloating to speak of, no gas, no huge mood swings, no cravings or appetite changes, no implantation spotting this time or implant cramp (I could feel this my last pregnancy), no noticeable ovary pain for ovulation (I could feel this my last pregnancy), no changes in toilet habits, no vivid dreams
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!

Congrats on ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!

O- 21st or 22nd
1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all 
6/7 dpo mild cramping
7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month :happydance: how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing? 
8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days :happydance:


----------



## PestyY

Hey, Ladies!

I'm back, I didnt track last time because I'm terrified of getting another negative. However, here is where I'm at:

IUI #4, injectable stimulation using follistim, had 2 follies that measured 18 and 20 and an estradiol of 560 at time of trigger, IUI 35 hours post trigger. 

This very much like every other cycle so far.
1DPO - EWCM
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - nothing
4DPO - nothing
5DPO - tender boobs, cramps
6DPO - tender boobs, cramps
7DPO - nothing
8DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm
9DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, extreme fatigue, congestion, yeast infection like symptoms, headache, creamy cm
10DPO - tender boobs, more cramps, left sided mostly close to crease in my leg, broke down and tested (light positive). I am chalking this up to remnants of the hcg trigger still. Bad gas, spotting, nausea.
11DPO - tender boobs, some cramps, really light spotting upon wiping. Tested again (light positive, a little lighter and an inconsistent line). Some nausea and the runs.

I'm confused. Left over trigger? Implantation bleeding? Seriously getting mixed signals. Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

PestyY said:


> Hey, Ladies!
> 
> I'm back, I didnt track last time because I'm terrified of getting another negative. However, here is where I'm at:
> 
> IUI #4, injectable stimulation using follistim, had 2 follies that measured 18 and 20 and an estradiol of 560 at time of trigger, IUI 35 hours post trigger.
> 
> This very much like every other cycle so far.
> 1DPO - EWCM
> 2DPO - nothing
> 3DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - nothing
> 5DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 6DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 7DPO - nothing
> 8DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm
> 9DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, extreme fatigue, congestion, yeast infection like symptoms, headache, creamy cm
> 10DPO - tender boobs, more cramps, left sided mostly close to crease in my leg, broke down and tested (light positive). I am chalking this up to remnants of the hcg trigger still. Bad gas, spotting, nausea.
> 11DPO - tender boobs, some cramps, really light spotting upon wiping. Tested again (light positive, a little lighter and an inconsistent line). Some nausea and the runs.
> 
> I'm confused. Left over trigger? Implantation bleeding? Seriously getting mixed signals. Good luck ladies!!!!

Im pulling for you :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!

O- 21st or 22nd
1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all 
6/7 dpo mild cramping
7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month :happydance:....how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing? 
8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days :happydance:
9/10 dpo still feeling AF type cramps....still holding on to my faith that I will get my BFP on Sunday!


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!! Hope you are all doing great! Any news? Have anyone tested yet??
I am 11 DPO and my period is due Thursday. I really had no symptoms this cycle, no breast tenderness, cramps, lower back ache or anything which is weird since I usually get them few days before AF. Last night I went to the bathroom (TMI) and I when wiped I saw a spot of blood so I thought maybe is AF but after that there was no more spotting at al, I did feel some twinges in my ovaries and I could swear that the witch arrived however is all gone now and it stopped. I googled and read it could be implantation bleeding but honestly I don't wanna get my hopes up yet. I do know that I never ever spotted in my life but since my body is been acting weird with the fertility meds who knows!! I am not testing until AF is late tho. Any thoughts?


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hello ladies!! Hope you are all doing great! Any news? Have anyone tested yet??
> I am 11 DPO and my period is due Thursday. I really had no symptoms this cycle, no breast tenderness, cramps, lower back ache or anything which is weird since I usually get them few days before AF. Last night I went to the bathroom (TMI) and I when wiped I saw a spot of blood so I thought maybe is AF but after that there was no more spotting at al, I did feel some twinges in my ovaries and I could swear that the witch arrived however is all gone now and it stopped. I googled and read it could be implantation bleeding but honestly I don't wanna get my hopes up yet. I do know that I never ever spotted in my life but since my body is been acting weird with the fertility meds who knows!! I am not testing until AF is late tho. Any thoughts?

Heyyyyy Zyara, I feel the exact same way you do....I have no symptoms at all this cycle....My AF cramps have bn fewer than usual and Im really hoping that's a good thing....I only got a little watery cm in my undies yesterday after I did my 5 miles which is unusual b/c I didn't get any Saturday after my run. Who knows maybe this could all be in my head but my fingers and toes are crossed for the both of us...AF is due for me on Friday but refuse to test until Sunday.....:dust: to us both...really hoping this is our month b/c I wanna surprise him for Father's day :happydance:


----------



## PestyY

Hey, Ladies!

I'm back, I didnt track last time because I'm terrified of getting another negative. However, here is where I'm at:

IUI #4, injectable stimulation using follistim, had 2 follies that measured 18 and 20 and an estradiol of 560 at time of trigger, IUI 35 hours post trigger. 

This very much like every other cycle so far.
1DPO - EWCM
2DPO - nothing
3DPO - nothing
4DPO - nothing
5DPO - tender boobs, cramps
6DPO - tender boobs, cramps
7DPO - nothing
8DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm
9DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, extreme fatigue, congestion, yeast infection like symptoms, headache, creamy cm
10DPO - tender boobs, more cramps, left sided mostly close to crease in my leg, broke down and tested (light positive). I am chalking this up to remnants of the hcg trigger still. Bad gas, spotting, nausea.
11DPO - tender boobs, some cramps, really light spotting upon wiping. Tested again (light positive, a little lighter and an inconsistent line). Some nausea and the runs.
12DPO - tender boobs, occasional cramps, gas, nausea, faint positive hpt. However, I had labs to confirm and they say it is real!!

Good luck ladies! Hope you all see BFP soon!


----------



## 5starsplus1

PestyY said:


> Hey, Ladies!
> 
> I'm back, I didnt track last time because I'm terrified of getting another negative. However, here is where I'm at:
> 
> IUI #4, injectable stimulation using follistim, had 2 follies that measured 18 and 20 and an estradiol of 560 at time of trigger, IUI 35 hours post trigger.
> 
> This very much like every other cycle so far.
> 1DPO - EWCM
> 2DPO - nothing
> 3DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - nothing
> 5DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 6DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 7DPO - nothing
> 8DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm
> 9DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, extreme fatigue, congestion, yeast infection like symptoms, headache, creamy cm
> 10DPO - tender boobs, more cramps, left sided mostly close to crease in my leg, broke down and tested (light positive). I am chalking this up to remnants of the hcg trigger still. Bad gas, spotting, nausea.
> 11DPO - tender boobs, some cramps, really light spotting upon wiping. Tested again (light positive, a little lighter and an inconsistent line). Some nausea and the runs.
> 12DPO - tender boobs, occasional cramps, gas, nausea, faint positive hpt. However, I had labs to confirm and they say it is real!!
> 
> Good luck ladies! Hope you all see BFP soon!

So happy for you :yipee:


----------



## lovebabyhopes

This is my favorite thread. I love seeing posts turn green. Congrats!


----------



## zyara1981

PestyY said:


> Hey, Ladies!
> 
> I'm back, I didnt track last time because I'm terrified of getting another negative. However, here is where I'm at:
> 
> IUI #4, injectable stimulation using follistim, had 2 follies that measured 18 and 20 and an estradiol of 560 at time of trigger, IUI 35 hours post trigger.
> 
> This very much like every other cycle so far.
> 1DPO - EWCM
> 2DPO - nothing
> 3DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - nothing
> 5DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 6DPO - tender boobs, cramps
> 7DPO - nothing
> 8DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm
> 9DPO - tender boobs, occasionally cramps, extreme fatigue, congestion, yeast infection like symptoms, headache, creamy cm
> 10DPO - tender boobs, more cramps, left sided mostly close to crease in my leg, broke down and tested (light positive). I am chalking this up to remnants of the hcg trigger still. Bad gas, spotting, nausea.
> 11DPO - tender boobs, some cramps, really light spotting upon wiping. Tested again (light positive, a little lighter and an inconsistent line). Some nausea and the runs.
> 12DPO - tender boobs, occasional cramps, gas, nausea, faint positive hpt. However, I had labs to confirm and they say it is real!!
> 
> Good luck ladies! Hope you all see BFP soon!

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you!! Wishing you a H&H pregnancy


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!

O- 21st or 22nd
1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all 
6/7 dpo mild cramping
7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month ....how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing? 
8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days 
9/10 dpo still feeling AF type cramps....still holding on to my faith that I will get my BFP on Sunday! 
11/12 dpo same as Monday but felling a little more grumpy :growlmad:


----------



## afisppq

I've been stalking this thread for the last couple cycles so here is mine:
I felt my ovulation because I was in so much pain after intercourse, ended up being perfect timing.
1dpo-left ovary hurt
2dpo-tired
3dpo-spotting (from O)
4dpo-light cramping
5dpo-7dpo nothing out of the ordinary-feeling normal
8dpo-breasts hurt so bad (this is what happened with my last pregnancy) They usually don't hurt until right before AF so I thought this was strange.
9DPO-breasts still hurt, tired but restless
10dpo-feeling tingly throughout my body and can't focus, peeing constantly and feel really warm-took a First response test and thought I saw something but thought my mind was playing tricks on me. Took another test that night (88 cent cheapy) and didn't see anything after 2 minutes, read online that i needed to wait 5 minutes. Checked it again a couple hours later and saw 2 lines, I figured it was an evap.
11dpo-took another test this morning and BFP!!!:bfp: :happydance:
Feeling a little nauseous today but overall pretty good. Wondering if it's even real. 
I've had a mc in the past so trying not to get my hopes up. Going to test again Friday and if it's darker I will tell the hubby! Fingers crossed the little bean sticks!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

afisppq said:


> I've been stalking this thread for the last couple cycles so here is mine:
> I felt my ovulation because I was in so much pain after intercourse, ended up being perfect timing.
> 1dpo-left ovary hurt
> 2dpo-tired
> 3dpo-spotting (from O)
> 4dpo-light cramping
> 5dpo-7dpo nothing out of the ordinary-feeling normal
> 8dpo-breasts hurt so bad (this is what happened with my last pregnancy) They usually don't hurt until right before AF so I thought this was strange.
> 9DPO-breasts still hurt, tired but restless
> 10dpo-feeling tingly throughout my body and can't focus, peeing constantly and feel really warm-took a First response test and thought I saw something but thought my mind was playing tricks on me. Took another test that night (88 cent cheapy) and didn't see anything after 2 minutes, read online that i needed to wait 5 minutes. Checked it again a couple hours later and saw 2 lines, I figured it was an evap.
> 11dpo-took another test this morning and BFP!!!:bfp: :happydance:
> Feeling a little nauseous today but overall pretty good. Wondering if it's even real.
> I've had a mc in the past so trying not to get my hopes up. Going to test again Friday and if it's darker I will tell the hubby! Fingers crossed the little bean sticks!!!!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## 808malia

afisppq Congrats!!! H&H 9mos to you :baby:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!
> 
> O- 21st or 22nd
> 1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all
> 6/7 dpo mild cramping
> 7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month ....how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing?
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 9/10 dpo still feeling AF type cramps....still holding on to my faith that I will get my BFP on Sunday!
> 11/12 dpo same as Monday but felling a little more grumpy :growlmad:

Owwww I am sorry you feeling grumpy today. Lately I have zero patience with customers hahaha!! I guess this TTC is just too stressful specially when we are so close to either a BFP or BFN right? 
I started lower back pain today and I feel kind of bloated. I'm due tomorrow for AF and honestly I can feel her coming. Oh well, nothing I can do!! When are u expecting the witch? How many days more to test? I was going to test Friday but as I said I think she is on her way so probably I won't make it to Friday lol. I'm on my break at work and I feel so sleepy, been sleepy for the past few days. I think all this stress is causing me not to rest well at night, I feel tired but I go sleep and I have vivid dreams that make me feel I am not really sleeping so I wake up tired. I wonder if is the fertility meds what cause this or the stress? Anyway, just wanted to send you a big :hug: cheer up dear!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!
> 
> O- 21st or 22nd
> 1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all
> 6/7 dpo mild cramping
> 7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month ....how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing?
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 9/10 dpo still feeling AF type cramps....still holding on to my faith that I will get my BFP on Sunday!
> 11/12 dpo same as Monday but felling a little more grumpy :growlmad:
> 
> Owwww I am sorry you feeling grumpy today. Lately I have zero patience with customers hahaha!! I guess this TTC is just too stressful specially when we are so close to either a BFP or BFN right?
> I started lower back pain today and I feel kind of bloated. I'm due tomorrow for AF and honestly I can feel her coming. Oh well, nothing I can do!! When are u expecting the witch? How many days more to test? I was going to test Friday but as I said I think she is on her way so probably I won't make it to Friday lol. I'm on my break at work and I feel so sleepy, been sleepy for the past few days. I think all this stress is causing me not to rest well at night, I feel tired but I go sleep and I have vivid dreams that make me feel I am not really sleeping so I wake up tired. I wonder if is the fertility meds what cause this or the stress? Anyway, just wanted to send you a big :hug: cheer up dear!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the hug hun but I just went to the bathroom b/c my back was freaking hurting so bad and I started a blood flow....Im not due until Friday but Im bleeding pretty heavily right now so no it's not implantation bleeding.....so freaking confused and upset :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!
> 
> O- 21st or 22nd
> 1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all
> 6/7 dpo mild cramping
> 7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month ....how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing?
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 9/10 dpo still feeling AF type cramps....still holding on to my faith that I will get my BFP on Sunday!
> 11/12 dpo same as Monday but felling a little more grumpy :growlmad:
> 
> Owwww I am sorry you feeling grumpy today. Lately I have zero patience with customers hahaha!! I guess this TTC is just too stressful specially when we are so close to either a BFP or BFN right?
> I started lower back pain today and I feel kind of bloated. I'm due tomorrow for AF and honestly I can feel her coming. Oh well, nothing I can do!! When are u expecting the witch? How many days more to test? I was going to test Friday but as I said I think she is on her way so probably I won't make it to Friday lol. I'm on my break at work and I feel so sleepy, been sleepy for the past few days. I think all this stress is causing me not to rest well at night, I feel tired but I go sleep and I have vivid dreams that make me feel I am not really sleeping so I wake up tired. I wonder if is the fertility meds what cause this or the stress? Anyway, just wanted to send you a big :hug: cheer up dear!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the hug hun but I just went to the bathroom b/c my back was freaking hurting so bad and I started a blood flow....Im not due until Friday but Im bleeding pretty heavily right now so no it's not implantation bleeding.....so freaking confused and upset :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Owww!! I am so sorry baby!! I wish I could give you a big hug right now! Don't worry Hun, we still have next month to try, keep thinking possitive!!
I felt weird all day long from my back and my abdomen, I totally feel the witch is about to come too... My breast also started to hurt a little bit which usually happens when she is on her way. I totally understand how you feel but hey! I know our BFP is around the corner, let's keep the enthusiasm on and the optimism too ok?? Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys we need to bring this thread back to life....This is cycle #4 for me and I really hope this is my month to turn my thread GREEN....so much going on this month and it would give my OH so much life if im really pregnant this time....according to my calendars I either O on Friday or Saturday so today im 4-5 dpo...We used preseed again this cycle and I also used OPK's and vitex! We on 17th 19th 20th and 21st, I pray we get our Valentine's love child!
> 
> O- 21st or 22nd
> 1-4/5 dpo-nothing at all
> 6/7 dpo mild cramping
> 7/8 dpo milder cramping.....feels like AF type but not so much.....still standing strong on this bn our BFP month ....how are you ladies doing....anyone getting close to testing?
> 8/9 dpo AF type cramps....some lotion type cm in undies but not sure if it's due to running 5 miles this morning.....any whooo still trucking along to get my BFP in a couple of days
> 9/10 dpo still feeling AF type cramps....still holding on to my faith that I will get my BFP on Sunday!
> 11/12 dpo same as Monday but felling a little more grumpy :growlmad:
> 
> Owwww I am sorry you feeling grumpy today. Lately I have zero patience with customers hahaha!! I guess this TTC is just too stressful specially when we are so close to either a BFP or BFN right?
> I started lower back pain today and I feel kind of bloated. I'm due tomorrow for AF and honestly I can feel her coming. Oh well, nothing I can do!! When are u expecting the witch? How many days more to test? I was going to test Friday but as I said I think she is on her way so probably I won't make it to Friday lol. I'm on my break at work and I feel so sleepy, been sleepy for the past few days. I think all this stress is causing me not to rest well at night, I feel tired but I go sleep and I have vivid dreams that make me feel I am not really sleeping so I wake up tired. I wonder if is the fertility meds what cause this or the stress? Anyway, just wanted to send you a big :hug: cheer up dear!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the hug hun but I just went to the bathroom b/c my back was freaking hurting so bad and I started a blood flow....Im not due until Friday but Im bleeding pretty heavily right now so no it's not implantation bleeding.....so freaking confused and upset :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Owww!! I am so sorry baby!! I wish I could give you a big hug right now! Don't worry Hun, we still have next month to try, keep thinking possitive!!
> I felt weird all day long from my back and my abdomen, I totally feel the witch is about to come too... My breast also started to hurt a little bit which usually happens when she is on her way. I totally understand how you feel but hey! I know our BFP is around the corner, let's keep the enthusiasm on and the optimism too ok?? Sending you lots of :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes Ive gotta keep pushing and Im wishing you good luck on getting your BFP this month....thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Been gone, i have been so frustrated ad dealing with a lot. an update i did NOT get my bfp last month. 
Me and my hubby are not seeing eye to eye but we did BD cd13, i ovulated on cd14 and we ended up bding on cd16....LOL im a bad girl i know but i think us not doing nothing with each other for a month just had us built up and we just couldn't resist each other no more. And he is still my husband sooo.....

Right now i am:

10-11 dpo-i have a little nausea from time to time, i have been tired more, and thats about it.....but i always have that before af so not surprised..... my cm is like watery school glue if that makes sense....and cp is medium, firm and closed. I doubt i am preg but just wanted to track with yall.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Been gone, i have been so frustrated ad dealing with a lot. an update i did NOT get my bfp last month.
> Me and my hubby are not seeing eye to eye but we did BD cd13, i ovulated on cd14 and we ended up bding on cd16....LOL im a bad girl i know but i think us not doing nothing with each other for a month just had us built up and we just couldn't resist each other no more. And he is still my husband sooo.....
> 
> Right now i am:
> 
> 10-11 dpo-i have a little nausea from time to time, i have been tired more, and thats about it.....but i always have that before af so not surprised..... my cm is like watery school glue if that makes sense....and cp is medium, firm and closed. I doubt i am preg but just wanted to track with yall.

Glad to see you back and fx for you


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
Today I'm due for AF but she still haven't show her ugly face. I do feel a lot of pelvic discomfort as if she is about to show tho. If today she is a no show then I might be testing tomorrow however I don't really feel this is gonna be a BFP, as I said I feel she is on her way..
Any updates from you??


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> Today I'm due for AF but she still haven't show her ugly face. I do feel a lot of pelvic discomfort as if she is about to show tho. If today she is a no show then I might be testing tomorrow however I don't really feel this is gonna be a BFP, as I said I feel she is on her way..
> Any updates from you??

Fx for you Zyara....I go on Tuesday to talk about getting started on Clomid


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> Today I'm due for AF but she still haven't show her ugly face. I do feel a lot of pelvic discomfort as if she is about to show tho. If today she is a no show then I might be testing tomorrow however I don't really feel this is gonna be a BFP, as I said I feel she is on her way..
> Any updates from you??
> 
> Fx for you Zyara....I go on Tuesday to talk about getting started on ClomidClick to expand...

Yeiii! How exciting!! I'm hoping it makes its miracle and works for you!! I read so many stories of BFP with it so my fingers cross that is the little push you need to get your BFP!!
No signs of AF for me yet. My breast is hurting big time so I don't know what to think anymore. I'm testing tomorrow morning and I am so nervous!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> Today I'm due for AF but she still haven't show her ugly face. I do feel a lot of pelvic discomfort as if she is about to show tho. If today she is a no show then I might be testing tomorrow however I don't really feel this is gonna be a BFP, as I said I feel she is on her way..
> Any updates from you??
> 
> Fx for you Zyara....I go on Tuesday to talk about getting started on ClomidClick to expand...
> 
> Yeiii! How exciting!! I'm hoping it makes its miracle and works for you!! I read so many stories of BFP with it so my fingers cross that is the little push you need to get your BFP!!
> No signs of AF for me yet. My breast is hurting big time so I don't know what to think anymore. I'm testing tomorrow morning and I am so nervous!!Click to expand...

Good luck...fx for you...any news yet :winkwink:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> Today I'm due for AF but she still haven't show her ugly face. I do feel a lot of pelvic discomfort as if she is about to show tho. If today she is a no show then I might be testing tomorrow however I don't really feel this is gonna be a BFP, as I said I feel she is on her way..
> Any updates from you??
> 
> Fx for you Zyara....I go on Tuesday to talk about getting started on ClomidClick to expand...
> 
> Yeiii! How exciting!! I'm hoping it makes its miracle and works for you!! I read so many stories of BFP with it so my fingers cross that is the little push you need to get your BFP!!
> No signs of AF for me yet. My breast is hurting big time so I don't know what to think anymore. I'm testing tomorrow morning and I am so nervous!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck...fx for you...any news yet :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you for your good wishes dear!! I dunno what to think anymore. Last night before bed I go to wc and when I wipe I saw a few drops of blood so I thought AF was making an appearance so I put a napkin. I wake up this morning and no blood not even when I wipe. My breast are so sore!! I tested with a dollar tree and I don't think there is a line. I squint and I think I can see something but I am sure is my mind that wants this so bad. AF is late now, I still believe she will show up any minute so I'll keep you posted.
:hug:


----------



## tag74

*I have been stalking this page for 9 cycles. So discouraged month after month. I am 41 in July and have two daughters, was basically told by my OBGYN I wouldn't be able to conceive again. An RE thought otherwise. (Thankfully)

Took my first round of clomid this cycle. 

Here are my only symptoms:

1-11dpo- Creamy cm and a ton from 6-11 dpo.
6dpo-11dpo- more emotional than usual.
4dpo-11dpo- regular cramping.
8 dpo- acne in my scalp I never get.
10 dpo- BFN
11 dop- BFP

Good luck everyone. I'm posting this for our older mama's who have been trying longer than they wanted too. I do attribute this cycle to Clomid assistance.*


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> Today I'm due for AF but she still haven't show her ugly face. I do feel a lot of pelvic discomfort as if she is about to show tho. If today she is a no show then I might be testing tomorrow however I don't really feel this is gonna be a BFP, as I said I feel she is on her way..
> Any updates from you??
> 
> Fx for you Zyara....I go on Tuesday to talk about getting started on ClomidClick to expand...
> 
> Yeiii! How exciting!! I'm hoping it makes its miracle and works for you!! I read so many stories of BFP with it so my fingers cross that is the little push you need to get your BFP!!
> No signs of AF for me yet. My breast is hurting big time so I don't know what to think anymore. I'm testing tomorrow morning and I am so nervous!!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck...fx for you...any news yet :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your good wishes dear!! I dunno what to think anymore. Last night before bed I go to wc and when I wipe I saw a few drops of blood so I thought AF was making an appearance so I put a napkin. I wake up this morning and no blood not even when I wipe. My breast are so sore!! I tested with a dollar tree and I don't think there is a line. I squint and I think I can see something but I am sure is my mind that wants this so bad. AF is late now, I still believe she will show up any minute so I'll keep you posted.
> :hug:Click to expand...

Im sure you will get you BFP very soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Been gone, i have been so frustrated ad dealing with a lot. an update i did NOT get my bfp last month.
> Me and my hubby are not seeing eye to eye but we did BD cd13, i ovulated on cd14 and we ended up bding on cd16....LOL im a bad girl i know but i think us not doing nothing with each other for a month just had us built up and we just couldn't resist each other no more. And he is still my husband sooo.....
> 
> Right now i am:
> 
> 10-11 dpo-i have a little nausea from time to time, i have been tired more, and thats about it.....but i always have that before af so not surprised..... my cm is like watery school glue if that makes sense....and cp is medium, firm and closed. I doubt i am preg but just wanted to track with yall.
> 
> 12-13 DPO- nothing really :wacko: , which is unusual, i usually have a lot of nauseated, and very sore breasts, and etc....im having very little symptoms....maybe my breasts are alittle sore, no nausea now, i was extremely tired couple days ago but not really just normal fatigue from work and things....i don't maybe its the healthy lifestyle change that i have made :shrug: we shall see how this turns out, but i don't think i am at all but there is a chance. :winkwink:

update


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Been gone, i have been so frustrated ad dealing with a lot. an update i did NOT get my bfp last month.
> Me and my hubby are not seeing eye to eye but we did BD cd13, i ovulated on cd14 and we ended up bding on cd16....LOL im a bad girl i know but i think us not doing nothing with each other for a month just had us built up and we just couldn't resist each other no more. And he is still my husband sooo.....
> 
> Right now i am:
> 
> 10-11 dpo-i have a little nausea from time to time, i have been tired more, and thats about it.....but i always have that before af so not surprised..... my cm is like watery school glue if that makes sense....and cp is medium, firm and closed. I doubt i am preg but just wanted to track with yall.
> 
> 12-13 DPO- nothing really :wacko: , which is unusual, i usually have a lot of nauseated, and very sore breasts, and etc....im having very little symptoms....maybe my breasts are alittle sore, no nausea now, i was extremely tired couple days ago but not really just normal fatigue from work and things....i don't maybe its the healthy lifestyle change that i have made :shrug: we shall see how this turns out, but i don't think i am at all but there is a chance. :winkwink:
> 
> updateClick to expand...

FX for you Heather :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> *I have been stalking this page for 9 cycles. So discouraged month after month. I am 41 in July and have two daughters, was basically told by my OBGYN I wouldn't be able to conceive again. An RE thought otherwise. (Thankfully)
> 
> Took my first round of clomid this cycle.
> 
> Here are my only symptoms:
> 
> 1-11dpo- Creamy cm and a ton from 6-11 dpo.
> 6dpo-11dpo- more emotional than usual.
> 4dpo-11dpo- regular cramping.
> 8 dpo- acne in my scalp I never get.
> 10 dpo- BFN
> 11 dop- BFP
> 
> Good luck everyone. I'm posting this for our older mama's who have been trying longer than they wanted too. I do attribute this cycle to Clomid assistance.*

Congrats


----------



## tag74

Thanks! I'll still be stalking for all you guys.


----------



## tag74

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 808malia

Congrats tag74!!!:happydance: Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!:baby:


----------



## emicakess

I THINK I know when I O'd just by the presence of EWCM. We DTD on the day after only.
2 dpo- fatigue and cramps
3 dpo- fatigue and cramps
4 dpo- fatique , cramps, some queasiness and craving sweets
5 dpo- drop in milk supply (I'm breastfeeding a 10 month old) and I randomly just could not get back to sleep after nursing my daughter at 2 am. So odd! Also got some really uncomfortable cramps before bed.
6 dpo- diarrhea 
7 dpo- fatique and cramps
8-13 dpo fatigue cramps sweet cravings

Tested on 13 dpo and got a bfn so I'm sure I'm out. Af hasn't shown yet and i'm 14 dpo today

I'm going to test at 12 dpo... I don't have my hopes up, and I honestly wouldn't have thought much about pregnancy but I've just been SO tired.


----------



## zyara1981

Hey girls! How you all doing today??
Witch finally showed her ugly fave today few hours ago. Is pretty heavy and I have lots of cramps :(
I'll be calling my REs office on Monday to know what is next. I am a little bit concerned about the weird spotting I had this cycle tho. Hope is nothing bad!
Sending you all a big :hugs:


----------



## Hotbell312

This thread helped me so much. 

Not sure when ovulation was due to opk sticks being negative, but w ewcm it should have been 5/26
Day 1-nothing 
Day 2- facial acne
Day 3- strange sensation cramp in abdomen that stopped after 1 min
Day 4- morning nausea, acne(not acne prone)
Day 5- extreme sore bbs
Day 6-10- sore bbs, nausea, extreme fatigue
Day 10- + FrER and digi, CB + 1-2 wks. BFP :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

My OH went to get the swimmers checked today :happydance: we should know by tomorrow or Wednesday...We don't think anything is wrong we just wanna cover every possible avenue...I go see the dr tomorrow to see if I can get clomid...fx!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hotbell312 said:


> This thread helped me so much.
> 
> Not sure when ovulation was due to opk sticks being negative, but w ewcm it should have been 5/26
> Day 1-nothing
> Day 2- facial acne
> Day 3- strange sensation cramp in abdomen that stopped after 1 min
> Day 4- morning nausea, acne(not acne prone)
> Day 5- extreme sore bbs
> Day 6-10- sore bbs, nausea, extreme fatigue
> Day 10- + FrER and digi, CB + 1-2 wks. BFP :happydance:

congrats :happydance:


----------



## tag74

Hotbell312 said:


> This thread helped me so much.
> 
> Not sure when ovulation was due to opk sticks being negative, but w ewcm it should have been 5/26
> Day 1-nothing
> Day 2- facial acne
> Day 3- strange sensation cramp in abdomen that stopped after 1 min
> Day 4- morning nausea, acne(not acne prone)
> Day 5- extreme sore bbs
> Day 6-10- sore bbs, nausea, extreme fatigue
> Day 10- + FrER and digi, CB + 1-2 wks. BFP :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## amour5

Hey everyone! New to forums and on my first month ttc (though I've been stalking for awhile...). I decided to actually join in and post because it is _really_ difficult obsessing alone! 

I have kind of irregular cycles -- pretty consistently 27ish days, but every few months I'll get a 24 or 32 cycle and I don't know _exactly_ when I ovulated but I believe it was on 28/05 (cd14), as far as the cm was telling me anyway.

1-6 dpo: not a whole lot to report 
7 dpo: my bbs *aren't* sore (weird for me), my gums hurt though?, nauseated on and off
8-10 dpo: boobs are huge but pain free, gums and intermittent 
nausea, tired/not sleeping well
11 dpo: same as above, convinced my one nip is bigger somehow, light brown cm when I checked cp (we're still getting acquainted so not sure how high/closed), checked later regular white cm

I'm sure there's more I could add, but I've been trying really, really hard not to symptom check too much and get my hopes up. Unless I'm having an off month, AF should show in 3 days. 

Anyway, happy to be able to share this. Counting the days til AF has been making me crazy!! It's nice knowing I'm not alone :flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Welcom Amour, Fx you get ur BFP this month!


----------



## MumtoSummerxo

Hi everyone. Loving this thread so thought id join we are ttc #3 on our 6th cycle af is due Sunday 14/5.

6 dpo- fatigue, slight cramps, headache
7dpo- extreme fatigue (napped with my ds), slight nausea, sore bbs
8dpo- extreme fatigue (napped again!), extreme nausea even gagged a few times, sharp pain in bbs
9dpo- extreme fatigue, nausea, gone off food, lots of ewcm (feeling 'wet' down there like af is coming)
10dpo- I gave in and tested with a FRER, bfn of course. Now wishing I hadn't as it's completely killed all my hope for this month. Nausea not as bad, light cramping, yellowish cm, fatigue.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

So I'm embarrassed to even say that somehow I managed to read every page of this thread, but I celebrated with some of you when you got your BFPs, and felt terrible when some of you had MCs. I feel like I know everyone!

I am 30 and my husband is 33. We are TTC #1. I have never been pregnant, and this is our second cycle TTC. We decided a few days too late to start trying last month, and I just went by my EWCM to guess when I ovulated. We started on the last day I saw the EWCM, but did it like crazy the whole following week. It was our 1 year anniversary trip. :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I proceeded to drive myself absolutely insane with symptom spotting, but I sure did learn a lot about what our bodies go through. I was convinced I was pregnant, but was also relieved when AF finally showed up and we could try again. I started charting my BBT and took OPKs to pinpoint my ovulation day. 

1DPO: Fatigue, Headache, started getting a scratchy throat

2DPO: Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, breasts started becoming tender

3DPO: Peeing often, slight nausea, skin breaking out, tender breasts

4DPO: While I was studying, I was finally distracted from symptoms and caught myself pressing down and rubbing on the left side of my lower abdomen, because it had a sharp, pinching cramp. Got excited for a new symptom when I realized what I was doing lol. Diarrhea, gas, heartburn, boobs hurting more

(TODAY) 5DPO: Had a cramp on the left side of my back today, still have diarrhea, gas, heartburn, irritable, boobs feel like BOWLING BALLS and almost make me want to cry, they hurt so bad. 

I got sore breasts last cycle a week before my period, but I've never had them hurt this much before. Makes me wonder if the presence of sperm in my body causes extra progesterone symptoms after ovulation? I'm telling myself I'm not going to be pregnant to avoid being let down, but symptom searching and reading this thread have been a great way to kill time lol. But never have I had this much pain in my boobs, and I don't know what's different this time, besides having unprotected sex 6 days in a row!


----------



## 5starsplus1

AnAuburnTiger said:


> So I'm embarrassed to even say that somehow I managed to read every page of this thread, but I celebrated with some of you when you got your BFPs, and felt terrible when some of you had MCs. I feel like I know everyone!
> 
> I am 30 and my husband is 33. We are TTC #1. I have never been pregnant, and this is our second cycle TTC. We decided a few days too late to start trying last month, and I just went by my EWCM to guess when I ovulated. We started on the last day I saw the EWCM, but did it like crazy the whole following week. It was our 1 year anniversary trip. :kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I proceeded to drive myself absolutely insane with symptom spotting, but I sure did learn a lot about what our bodies go through. I was convinced I was pregnant, but was also relieved when AF finally showed up and we could try again. I started charting my BBT and took OPKs to pinpoint my ovulation day.
> 
> 1DPO: Fatigue, Headache, started getting a scratchy throat
> 
> 2DPO: Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, breasts started becoming tender
> 
> 3DPO: Peeing often, slight nausea, skin breaking out, tender breasts
> 
> 4DPO: While I was studying, I was finally distracted from symptoms and caught myself pressing down and rubbing on the left side of my lower abdomen, because it had a sharp, pinching cramp. Got excited for a new symptom when I realized what I was doing lol. Diarrhea, gas, heartburn, boobs hurting more
> 
> (TODAY) 5DPO: Had a cramp on the left side of my back today, still have diarrhea, gas, heartburn, irritable, boobs feel like BOWLING BALLS and almost make me want to cry, they hurt so bad.
> 
> I got sore breasts last cycle a week before my period, but I've never had them hurt this much before. Makes me wonder if the presence of sperm in my body causes extra progesterone symptoms after ovulation? I'm telling myself I'm not going to be pregnant to avoid being let down, but symptom searching and reading this thread have been a great way to kill time lol. But never have I had this much pain in my boobs, and I don't know what's different this time, besides having unprotected sex 6 days in a row!

Hey welcome and fx for ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!
> 
> Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...
> 
> 1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

Welcome back :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! I'm quickly becoming obsessed in this TWW! So glad to have found you all in this thread to symptom spot with!

Quick background: we were NTNP this month but BD'd the day before & day I O'd this month. We were waiting til June to "officially" start TTC #2. We already have a beautiful 2 year old DD! 

O day: cramps
1-3 DPO: nothing
4 DPO: backache, bloated, constipation, cramps, very slightly tender breasts, queasy, & increased cervical fluid (like right before AF)
5 DPO: cramps, increased cervical fluid, tender breasts, and a single shooting vaginal pain (like I used to get often later on when PG with my DD)
6 DPO - Sobbed at my daughter's first dance recital! Backache, increased cervical fluid, & feeling queasy 
7 DPO - Backache, constipation, & fatigue (OMG - eyes burning, wanted to fall asleep at work, got in bed super early, didn't want to do ANYTHING!)
8 DPO - Backache, cramps, fatigue (same extreme as before), gassy, REALLY bad indigestion - I'm talking acid up & down my throat all day, pretty bad nausea this morning that popped up here & there again throughout the day, tender nips & breasts, breasts feel full, & increased cervical fluid. 

Still not convinced I'm pregnant, but after all those "symptoms" if I get a BFN this month I'm REALLY going to try not to symptom spot next cycle! 

Edit:
9 DPO - fatigue, cramps, tender breasts, backache, queasy
10 DPO - WHOA HELLO TENDER BREASTS lol. What I thought was tender before is nothing compared to today! This is def out of the ordinary! Also still have fatigue, cramps, backache, & feeling a bit queasy from time to time. Becoming weepy really easily, too. Starting to believe this might actually be my month!!!

Edit:
11 DPO: tender breasts, minor cramping, MASSIVE headache, creamy cm, fatigue, backache, and still queasy from time to time. Not very hungry - appetite is def down. And my chart went triphasic! :happydance: check it out!

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png

Edit:
12 DPO: backache, bloated, constipation, AF type cramping, fatigue, little bit of nausea (especially in the AM), slightly tender breasts, increased cervical fluid. Chart no longer considered triphasic :nope: (see FF chart above)

13 DPO: backache, cramps, fatigue, frequent urination, gassy, headache, slightly tender breasts. Chart temp back up again (see FF chart above)

14 DPO: backache, AF type cramps, slightly dizzy upon waking, headache, very slightly tender breasts. Chart temp back down again (see FF chart above)

Edit:
15 DPO: backache, AF type cramps, slight (short lived) nausea in morning. CM is super creamy & a bit thick (sorry, TMI). Chart temp down another tenth (see FF chart above). Really feeling down & like I'm out... :nope: 


2 more days til testing. Not due for AF til June 18th... Thanks for reading! :flower:


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

Today is 6DPO, and this morning, after a BM, I had a tiny amount of beige-y/pinky/yellowy CM after wiping. I've been pretty dry since O. It was such an odd color that I can't really describe it. I almost wish I had taken a picture LOL! So gross! It was interesting, but who knows, maybe I get that every month and just haven't noticed it before.


----------



## Pato

Hello ladies, I thought I'd read every page but then I realized there are 440 of them:haha: So I think this is an awesome thread and I'd like to join in.

So here goes:

O day - o pain on the right
1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - bloating
3 dpo - more bloating
4 dpo - headache, fatigue, horny as hell, indigestion
5 dpo - bloating, constipation, that annoying pain on the right side and slight lower back pain, really tired, twinges in uterus, indigestion
6 dpo (today) - still having a slight pain on the right side, fatigue, slight crampy feeling in uterine area, bloating, twinges in breasts, weird sour ish metallic taste in my mouth, indigestion getting annoying everything burns my stomach
7 dpo - 6/11/15 pain in my side has diminished, breasts are feeling heavy, loads of gas and bloat, extreme fatigue, snacking like crazy, having a pinching stretching feeling in my uterus, continued indigestion, frequent urination although I haven't had much of anything to drink....
8 dpo - 6/12/15 - breast still feel heavy and are having twinges, bloat, gas, indigestion, pinches, stretching and twinges in uterus, fatigue, headache, dizziness, ever so slight nausea

Edit:
9DPO -6/13/15 - headache, lower back backache, electric shock like twinges and cramping in uterus, dizziness, fatigue, slight nausea, hungry, cravings, bloated, very very very gassy, heavy feeling in breasts

Edit:
10DPO - 6/14/15 - Temp dropped today by .3 degrees hope it's implantation and not a sign of AF. Headache, nausea, backache, food aversions/cravings, dizziness, :BFN: when I panicked and tested early....AF due on Wednesday. Lots of creamy white CM with some clear stretchy, Nauseated.

Edit:
11DPO - 6/15/15 - Temp dropped again today to below coverline so I know AF is on the way, I've already started spotting...stupse....and two days early mind u....O well I'm off to the next round I guess....CD 1 today


----------



## rebecca822

I am 8DPO in my 7th cycle TTC

1-4 DPO Nothing
5- Leg Cramp at night and heartburn
6-7 DPO Bloating, Heartburn, tinges/cramps, Wet CM
8 DPO bloating went down and extreme fatigue
10-11 DPO fatigue and sore bbs
12 DPO nauseous and sore bbs


----------



## ireadyermind

Hello, ladies! :)

Got my +OPK yesterday, this is day 2 of elevated temps. I'm going to assume that today is ovulation day, as I should get a 3rd temp above coverline tomorrow (fingers crossed! My temps have been erratic this month), so I'll be back tomorrow to start posting my DPO. So exciting! I didn't get my +OPK until CD35 (late night, so could even be considered borderline CD36 - today). The wait was agonizing! >.>


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> Hello ladies, I thought I'd read every page but then I realized there are 440 of them:haha: So I think this is an awesome thread and I'd like to join in.
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> O day - o pain on the right
> 1 dpo - nothing
> 2 dpo - bloating
> 3 dpo - more bloating
> 4 dpo - headache, fatigue, horny as hell, indigestion
> 5 dpo - bloating, constipation, that annoying pain on the right side and slight lower back pain, really tired, twinges in uterus, indigestion
> 6 dpo (today) - still having a slight pain on the right side, fatigue, slight crampy feeling in uterine area, bloating, twinges in breasts, weird sour ish metallic taste in my mouth, indigestion getting annoying everything burns my stomach

Hi Pato :hi:


----------



## 5starsplus1

rebecca822 said:


> I am 8DPO in my 7th cycle TTC
> 
> 1-4 DPO Nothing
> 5- Leg Cramp at night and heartburn
> 6-7 DPO Bloating, Heartburn, tinges/cramps, Wet CM
> 8 DPO Nothing- bloating went down
> 
> I usually get Sore bbs when I PMS (about 1 week before period), but this time nothing.

Hi Rebecca :hi:


----------



## tag74

5starsplus1: I love your positive moderating of this post. It was very much needed!


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> 5starsplus1: I love your positive moderating of this post. It was very much needed!

Hey Tag, thanks....I feel like everyone got their BFP and I got left behind lol....Im still here and Im glad that you pop in from time to time....hopefully this thread will pick back up soon....hoping to get my BFP this month but I will still pop in and encourage the ret of the ladies :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Im back for another cycle ladies...today is cd8 for me and we are going to start the SMEP tonight :happydance: I should ovulate between Saturday and Monday and Im hoping to get a BFP on June 29th...Please keep all fingers and toes crossed for me.....this is a very special day for my OH (this is his son's bday but his son passed when he was 5...he would have been turning 19) and I want to make it even more special by giving him a BFP!


----------



## tag74

Oh I will be praying with everything I have. How precious...that would be an amazing gift!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> Oh I will be praying with everything I have. How precious...that would be an amazing gift!!

Thank you so much Tag and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Hi Pato :hi:

Hi honey, :hugs:


----------



## Pato

5starsplus1 said:


> Im back for another cycle ladies...today is cd8 for me and we are going to start the SMEP tonight :happydance: I should ovulate between Saturday and Monday and Im hoping to get a BFP on June 29th...Please keep all fingers and toes crossed for me.....this is a very special day for my OH (this is his son's bday but his son passed when he was 5...he would have been turning 19) and I want to make it even more special by giving him a BFP!

:cry: Oh honey I'm so sorry but what you are trying to give him is so beautiful....I wish you all the best with SMEP this month girl...go get 'em:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Pato said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Im back for another cycle ladies...today is cd8 for me and we are going to start the SMEP tonight :happydance: I should ovulate between Saturday and Monday and Im hoping to get a BFP on June 29th...Please keep all fingers and toes crossed for me.....this is a very special day for my OH (this is his son's bday but his son passed when he was 5...he would have been turning 19) and I want to make it even more special by giving him a BFP!
> 
> :cry: Oh honey I'm so sorry but what you are trying to give him is so beautiful....I wish you all the best with SMEP this month girl...go get 'em:hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww thank you :cry:.....I really want to make this a day to remember...I love him so much and last year was a rough year for him and I don't want to see him sad again this year you know!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug:


----------



## tag74

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!
> 
> Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...
> 
> 1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:
> 
> 5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug:

Just so you know...my BFP was on cycle 9 this time around. :)


----------



## 808malia

tag74 said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!
> 
> Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...
> 
> 1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:
> 
> 5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug:
> 
> Just so you know...my BFP was on cycle 9 this time around. :)Click to expand...

It just so happens that 9 is my lucky number so FX!:thumbup:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated


----------



## tag74

Do you know my only real sign I was pregnant this time around, was I cried at everything and I'm not a cryer. I always get cramps each cycle, I always have creamy cm (even though it was a little more this time)...but in hind site that is what sticks out the most.


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> Do you know my only real sign I was pregnant this time around, was I cried at everything and I'm not a cryer. I always get cramps each cycle, I always have creamy cm (even though it was a little more this time)...but in hind site that is when sticks out the most.

This is good to know....A lot of people have no symptoms and some have a ton!


----------



## MumtoSummerxo

Well it's safe to say I'm out :( negative frer at 10dpo and a negative superdrug own brand at 11dpo with fmu. I'm due af Sunday, cramping already and bloated. Feel so crappy &#128546;


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

Today is 7DPO for me. Was super painfully bloated yesterday and fell asleep before 8:00. I had that beige colored streak of CM yesterday morning, and this morning there was a little dot of pinkish in my underwear. If I wasn't looking for it, I might not have noticed. Also had mild cramps most of yesterday, with localized pinching every now and then on my left side still. Boobs still hurt. The main exciting thing for me today was a temp spike of .4 degrees Fahrenheit. Way above any temperature I've had all month. This is only my first month of charting BBT, though, so it could mean nothing. Impossible to not obsess, of course. Good luck to everyone else. :)


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

MumtoSummerxo said:


> Well it's safe to say I'm out :( negative frer at 10dpo and a negative superdrug own brand at 11dpo with fmu. I'm due af Sunday, cramping already and bloated. Feel so crappy &#128546;

I'm sorry! Don't give up yet!


----------



## ireadyermind

:hissy:

Still awaiting my temp rise to verify ovulation.

Anyone care to take a look at my chart (in my signature) and tell me what they think? Today is CD37 and my temps seem to be on a *very* slow rise... but given my signs (CM drying up, cervix firming up) I'm convinced that I ovulated at least 24 hours ago. Erf.

I hate the waiting game! I'm waiting to O, and then I have to wait another 15 days to test!

:hissy: 

lol


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Been gone, i have been so frustrated ad dealing with a lot. an update i did NOT get my bfp last month.
> Me and my hubby are not seeing eye to eye but we did BD cd13, i ovulated on cd14 and we ended up bding on cd16....LOL im a bad girl i know but i think us not doing nothing with each other for a month just had us built up and we just couldn't resist each other no more. And he is still my husband sooo.....
> 
> Right now i am:
> 
> 10-11 dpo-i have a little nausea from time to time, i have been tired more, and thats about it.....but i always have that before af so not surprised..... my cm is like watery school glue if that makes sense....and cp is medium, firm and closed. I doubt i am preg but just wanted to track with yall.
> 
> 12-13 DPO- nothing really :wacko: , which is unusual, i usually have a lot of nauseated, and very sore breasts, and etc....im having very little symptoms....maybe my breasts are alittle sore, no nausea now, i was extremely tired couple days ago but not really just normal fatigue from work and things....i don't maybe its the healthy lifestyle change that i have made :shrug: we shall see how this turns out, but i don't think i am at all but there is a chance. :winkwink:
> 
> AF STARTED ON 6/8/2015 :nope:
> 
> updateClick to expand...


----------



## Pato

AnAuburnTiger said:


> Today is 7DPO for me. Was super painfully bloated yesterday and fell asleep before 8:00. I had that beige colored streak of CM yesterday morning, and this morning there was a little dot of pinkish in my underwear. If I wasn't looking for it, I might not have noticed. Also had mild cramps most of yesterday, with localized pinching every now and then on my left side still. Boobs still hurt. The main exciting thing for me today was a temp spike of .4 degrees Fahrenheit. Way above any temperature I've had all month. This is only my first month of charting BBT, though, so it could mean nothing. Impossible to not obsess, of course. Good luck to everyone else. :)

:happydance:all that sounds so promising and exciting.....don't worry about obsessing hon I'll do it for you:haha:...plus I'm having similar 'symptoms' as well....except the spotting but definitely have the crampy pinching but in my uterus area and a .2 spike this morning. And I'm 7DPO as well so I'm keeping my eye on you...:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Been gone, i have been so frustrated ad dealing with a lot. an update i did NOT get my bfp last month.
> Me and my hubby are not seeing eye to eye but we did BD cd13, i ovulated on cd14 and we ended up bding on cd16....LOL im a bad girl i know but i think us not doing nothing with each other for a month just had us built up and we just couldn't resist each other no more. And he is still my husband sooo.....
> 
> Right now i am:
> 
> 10-11 dpo-i have a little nausea from time to time, i have been tired more, and thats about it.....but i always have that before af so not surprised..... my cm is like watery school glue if that makes sense....and cp is medium, firm and closed. I doubt i am preg but just wanted to track with yall.
> 
> 12-13 DPO- nothing really :wacko: , which is unusual, i usually have a lot of nauseated, and very sore breasts, and etc....im having very little symptoms....maybe my breasts are alittle sore, no nausea now, i was extremely tired couple days ago but not really just normal fatigue from work and things....i don't maybe its the healthy lifestyle change that i have made :shrug: we shall see how this turns out, but i don't think i am at all but there is a chance. :winkwink:
> 
> AF STARTED ON 6/8/2015 :nope:
> 
> updateClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Heather im sorry the witch got you :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

Pato said:


> AnAuburnTiger said:
> 
> 
> Today is 7DPO for me. Was super painfully bloated yesterday and fell asleep before 8:00. I had that beige colored streak of CM yesterday morning, and this morning there was a little dot of pinkish in my underwear. If I wasn't looking for it, I might not have noticed. Also had mild cramps most of yesterday, with localized pinching every now and then on my left side still. Boobs still hurt. The main exciting thing for me today was a temp spike of .4 degrees Fahrenheit. Way above any temperature I've had all month. This is only my first month of charting BBT, though, so it could mean nothing. Impossible to not obsess, of course. Good luck to everyone else. :)
> 
> :happydance:all that sounds so promising and exciting.....don't worry about obsessing hon I'll do it for you:haha:...plus I'm having similar 'symptoms' as well....except the spotting but definitely have the crampy pinching but in my uterus area and a .2 spike this morning. And I'm 7DPO as well so I'm keeping my eye on you...:hugs:Click to expand...


Yahoo!!!! :happydance: Hope the best for you!

I just got home and had more incredibly light spotting. And I took pictures this time LOL :rofl: Now I can obsess over that for forever, instead of wondering if I imagined it, but it's flushed down the toilet, so I can't look at it again. I'm glad my husband isn't home, to see me dancing around the house because I'm spotting LMAO


----------



## amour5

amour5 said:


> Hey everyone! New to forums and on my first month ttc (though I've been stalking for awhile...). I decided to actually join in and post because it is _really_ difficult obsessing alone!
> 
> I have kind of irregular cycles -- pretty consistently 27ish days, but every few months I'll get a 24 or 32 cycle and I don't know _exactly_ when I ovulated but I believe it was on 28/05 (cd14), as far as the cm was telling me anyway.
> 
> 1-6 dpo: not a whole lot to report
> 7 dpo: my bbs *aren't* sore (weird for me), my gums hurt though?, nauseated on and off
> 8-10 dpo: boobs are huge but pain free, gums and intermittent
> nausea, tired/not sleeping well
> 11 dpo: same as above, convinced my one nip is bigger somehow, light brown cm when I checked cp (we're still getting acquainted so not sure how high/closed), checked later regular white cm
> 
> I'm sure there's more I could add, but I've been trying really, really hard not to symptom check too much and get my hopes up. Unless I'm having an off month, AF should show in 3 days.
> 
> Anyway, happy to be able to share this. Counting the days til AF has been making me crazy!! It's nice knowing I'm not alone :flower:

Well, can't edit so we'll do it this way... Update:

12 dpo: side-boobs are SO sore suddenly, gums still sore and alternating nausea and hunger (of course), sore lower back
13 dpo: same as above, cramps but they feel off... not quite af-like, soooo tired
14 dpo: af is officially due! I usually have spotting by now, but none so far, so fingers crossed. Still feeling crampy and just kind of crappy all around. 

I promised the husband I wouldn't test til tomorrow so I'm settling in for the longest 24 hours of my life :headspin:. Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated

6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)


----------



## 5starsplus1

amour5 said:


> amour5 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! New to forums and on my first month ttc (though I've been stalking for awhile...). I decided to actually join in and post because it is _really_ difficult obsessing alone!
> 
> I have kind of irregular cycles -- pretty consistently 27ish days, but every few months I'll get a 24 or 32 cycle and I don't know _exactly_ when I ovulated but I believe it was on 28/05 (cd14), as far as the cm was telling me anyway.
> 
> 1-6 dpo: not a whole lot to report
> 7 dpo: my bbs *aren't* sore (weird for me), my gums hurt though?, nauseated on and off
> 8-10 dpo: boobs are huge but pain free, gums and intermittent
> nausea, tired/not sleeping well
> 11 dpo: same as above, convinced my one nip is bigger somehow, light brown cm when I checked cp (we're still getting acquainted so not sure how high/closed), checked later regular white cm
> 
> I'm sure there's more I could add, but I've been trying really, really hard not to symptom check too much and get my hopes up. Unless I'm having an off month, AF should show in 3 days.
> 
> Anyway, happy to be able to share this. Counting the days til AF has been making me crazy!! It's nice knowing I'm not alone :flower:
> 
> Well, can't edit so we'll do it this way... Update:
> 
> 12 dpo: side-boobs are SO sore suddenly, gums still sore and alternating nausea and hunger (of course), sore lower back
> 13 dpo: same as above, cramps but they feel off... not quite af-like, soooo tired
> 14 dpo: af is officially due! I usually have spotting by now, but none so far, so fingers crossed. Still feeling crampy and just kind of crappy all around.
> 
> I promised the husband I wouldn't test til tomorrow so I'm settling in for the longest 24 hours of my life :headspin:. Hope you're all doing well :)Click to expand...

Fx crossed super tight for you


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!
> 
> Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...
> 
> 1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:
> 
> 5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated
> 
> 6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)

Oh no on the nightmares :nope: but my fx for ur BFP


----------



## 5starsplus1

AnAuburnTiger said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnAuburnTiger said:
> 
> 
> Today is 7DPO for me. Was super painfully bloated yesterday and fell asleep before 8:00. I had that beige colored streak of CM yesterday morning, and this morning there was a little dot of pinkish in my underwear. If I wasn't looking for it, I might not have noticed. Also had mild cramps most of yesterday, with localized pinching every now and then on my left side still. Boobs still hurt. The main exciting thing for me today was a temp spike of .4 degrees Fahrenheit. Way above any temperature I've had all month. This is only my first month of charting BBT, though, so it could mean nothing. Impossible to not obsess, of course. Good luck to everyone else. :)
> 
> :happydance:all that sounds so promising and exciting.....don't worry about obsessing hon I'll do it for you:haha:...plus I'm having similar 'symptoms' as well....except the spotting but definitely have the crampy pinching but in my uterus area and a .2 spike this morning. And I'm 7DPO as well so I'm keeping my eye on you...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yahoo!!!! :happydance: Hope the best for you!
> 
> I just got home and had more incredibly light spotting. And I took pictures this time LOL :rofl: Now I can obsess over that for forever, instead of wondering if I imagined it, but it's flushed down the toilet, so I can't look at it again. I'm glad my husband isn't home, to see me dancing around the house because I'm spotting LMAOClick to expand...

Fx this is a good sign for you


----------



## stiletto_mom

Cycle: #8
OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.

Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
0 dpo - :sex:
1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
2 dpo - :sex:
3 dpo - :sex: 
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
6 dpo - :sex: spotting
7 dpo - nothing
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - nothing
10 dpo - a little spotting after :sex:, temp spike, no symptoms

I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*


----------



## Sugden88

Hi guys.... think il join this too- looks like good banter lol i think iv joined like 5 different threads...but it helps me stop going crazy around this time.

im testing 20th June....

we :sex: 2nd, 4th, 6th & 7th my O day was 7th. Hoping we have done enough.

O day- nothing
1-4 dpo- nothing much to report
5 dpo- sore breasts, spots (more on my neck?!)

and my prediction of 6-12 dpo- Sarah going crazy & growing impatient!! lol :nope::dohh:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Sugden88 said:


> Hi guys.... think il join this too- looks like good banter lol i think iv joined like 5 different threads...but it helps me stop going crazy around this time.
> 
> im testing 20th June....
> 
> we :sex: 2nd, 4th, 6th & 7th my O day was 7th. Hoping we have done enough.
> 
> O day- nothing
> 1-4 dpo- nothing much to report
> 5 dpo- sore breasts, spots (more on my neck?!)
> 
> and my prediction of 6-12 dpo- Sarah going crazy & growing impatient!! lol :nope::dohh:

Welcome Sugden...fx for ur BFP


----------



## 5starsplus1

stiletto_mom said:


> Cycle: #8
> OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.
> 
> Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
> 0 dpo - :sex:
> 1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
> 2 dpo - :sex:
> 3 dpo - :sex:
> 4 dpo - nothing
> 5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
> 6 dpo - :sex: spotting
> 
> I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*

Welcome back Stiletto and fx super tight that you got ur egg


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Heatherga2015

after my daughter will be 9 years old and we have never used protection from then to now, but only until 6 months ago i have been tracking ovulation and things, i just don't think we can have anymore kids.....im 31 and he is 38 and i just think its over for us....


----------



## tag74

5starsplus1 said:


> Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

You're getting your surge! It will blink and then go to solid smiley when you are at your peak. Keeping BDing every other day until your smiley goes to solid. You're in good shape!!! Don't worry! Test twice a day right now though...morning and after 8 pm.


----------



## tag74

Heatherga2015 said:


> after my daughter will be 9 years old and we have never used protection from then to now, but only until 6 months ago i have been tracking ovulation and things, i just don't think we can have anymore kids.....im 31 and he is 38 and i just think its over for us....

I would get cycle day 3 and cycle day 21 day tests done with your OBGYN. They can confirm ovulation. Good luck! It's not over yet. You're so young! I am 41 (next month) with low ovarian reserve and just got my BFP.


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

Just have sex every other night that way you will catch it regardless... and keep looking at your cm....


----------



## Pato

tag74 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> after my daughter will be 9 years old and we have never used protection from then to now, but only until 6 months ago i have been tracking ovulation and things, i just don't think we can have anymore kids.....im 31 and he is 38 and i just think its over for us....
> 
> I would get cycle day 3 and cycle day 21 day tests done with your OBGYN. They can confirm ovulation. Good luck! It's not over yet. You're so young! I am 41 (next month) with low ovarian reserve and just got my BFP.Click to expand...

:hugs: I agree on getting the tests done that's the only way to know for sure. I'm still TTC and I'm 42, unless u r going through menopause u r still in the race honey


----------



## Heatherga2015

thank you ladies but i dont think its me, i have been to my obgyn 6 months ago and they did some tests and even an ultrasound and i was ovulating and had "nice looking eggs" and all, i think its my husband but he wont get checked so i think we are just going to keep doing what we have been doing for 9 years and if it happens it happens idk i feel so discouraged and sad right now......:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tag74

What if you had him take fertilaid?


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I need someone's help....I started testing yesterday at cd9 and of course I didn't detect a surge at all (clear blue advanced) so yesterday evening I tested with both clear blue advanced and 1st response and I got a blinking smiley with clear blue and nothing at all with 1st response....Tested again this morning with FMU and the same thing happened...3 of my apps states that I should ovulate on Saturday and one states Monday...My problem is if I am to ovulate on Saturday why am I not picking up a LH surge at all....I'm so frustrated right now...I have slight ovulation pains but not picking anything up on the test....Oh and to make matters worse I don't see a blinking smiley on the box or instructions of clear blue...the face should be a smiley face without blinking and it should remain for two days without having to retest...am I making any sense....I'm just so frustrated right now....why is one test saying I may be about to ovulate and one is stark white....I wanna cry...PLEASE HELP LADIES!!!! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> You're getting your surge! It will blink and then go to solid smiley when you are at your peak. Keeping BDing every other day until your smiley goes to solid. You're in good shape!!! Don't worry! Test twice a day right now though...morning and after 8 pm.Click to expand...

Thanks and that's our plan...You are such a sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## ireadyermind

Heatherga2015 said:


> thank you ladies but i dont think its me, i have been to my obgyn 6 months ago and they did some tests and even an ultrasound and i was ovulating and had "nice looking eggs" and all, i think its my husband but he wont get checked so i think we are just going to keep doing what we have been doing for 9 years and if it happens it happens idk i feel so discouraged and sad right now......:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Aww, that's no good! :hugs: There are some things he can do to increase sperm quality without going in for testing. Taking multi-vitamins, drinking plenty of water, eating well, wearing loose underwear instead of tighty-whiteys... And like Tag suggested, maybe he could take Fertilaid?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> thank you ladies but i dont think its me, i have been to my obgyn 6 months ago and they did some tests and even an ultrasound and i was ovulating and had "nice looking eggs" and all, i think its my husband but he wont get checked so i think we are just going to keep doing what we have been doing for 9 years and if it happens it happens idk i feel so discouraged and sad right now......:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Awww :hugs: hun don't be discouraged....I understand how you feel...Do you know why he won't get tested? It's very simple, my OH went on Monday and it took him less than 5 mins to do his business in a cup lol...The results came back very quickly and he is fine...as for me Im think im just impatient :dohh: I have kids but I think by me bn on BC for 6 years is what causing me to not get preggo right away...Try to relax and just talk to him again about getting tested! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

he is the type that feels if it isnt happening then its for a reason.... he does drink water and is healthy for the most part but i think because he smokes cigs and did drink alcohol heavily for years up til a year ago he quit drinking. he does take protien shakes, but i will say this and it is TMI so beware.......When he ejaculates it is super thick and not very much like maybe a half dollar coin size and very thick....is that normal?


----------



## ireadyermind

BFP on 16 DPO, June 23 2015! 

Here's my DPO chart for this cycle, according to when FF thinks I ovulated:

*1 DPO* - Bloating badly, wedding ring too snug. Increased sex drive. Still quite a lot of watery CM, and cervix still HSO. Usually experiencing lots of PMS symptoms by now, but there hasn't been anything I could call PMS


*2 DPO* - Woke up with lower back ache similar to PMS symptoms. Cervix was so high I could only barely reach it enough to tell that it had firmed up. Couldn't reach the opening. CM is somewhere between watery and creamy today. I marked it as creamy in my chart because there wasn't enough of the watery CM to really make me feel I was still fertile.


*3 DPO* - CM definitely moved to creamy now. Cervix still high, but low enough to tell that it was still open and firm. No other symptoms charted that day. Usually I have tender BBs, mood swings... nothing.


*4 DPO* - LOTS of lotiony CM today for some reason. Cervix was so high this morning that I couldn't even reach it to determine the texture. Hoping those are good signs! 

_Edit @ 5pm: No other symptoms today, which is really odd. No cramps, no moodiness, no sore breasts... nothing. Hmm. Wonder if it has to do with my cycle being so long?_


*5 DPO* - Steep temperature dip this morning. Had a strange twitchy feeling in my lower abdomen, and also woke up feeling like I am getting a cold. Still lots of lotiony CM, CP is still High - Firm - Open.

Woke up feeling absolutely exhausted, for no reason I could think of. 

_Edit @ 10am: Feeling very very slight cramps/twinges. Not the same as AF cramps._


*6 DPO* - Slept pretty hard last night. DH said he heard me snoring, which is odd because I don't snore unless I'm sick and all stuffed up. I didn't wake up with a stuffy nose today, but I had one yesterday for a little bit. I'm assuming it's allergies, but marking it down just in case it's a symptom! lol

Still lots of creamy/lotiony CM today. Enough so that it's wetting my underwear. According to the charts where I tracked that sort of thing, my CM almost immediately went from Watery to Sticky after O. Not this time! [-o< My chemical in Nov was marked as Creamy for the full 18 days after O. Fingers crossed!

Also woke up with odd, cramp-like twinges in my lower abdomen again, like yesterday. Not like AF cramps at all. They're lower, localized to one side, and a little more sharp.

Cervix is approximately the same height as yesterday, still firm, but now beginning to close up. I'd say it's at medium-open today. 

Also got another temp dip, but I'm still above coverline, so as long as it stays above cover, I'll be all right. :af:

_Edit: I was soooo tired today, I caught myself falling asleep on the couch while I was reading/browsing the web. Took an hour long nap and still felt tired enough to go to bed around my usual 9:30pm later that night._


*7 DPO* - Temp spiked back up by almost a whole degree (.72 to be exact) this morning. Whew! I was worried I'd keep dropping, and AF would show up early. 

Still feeling like I might be getting a cold. Stuffy sinuses (which in turn are causing one ear to feel sore/achey), scratchy throat. I had trouble sleeping last night too. My heart felt like it was absolutely RACING for no apparent reason. 

Still lots of creamy CM, cervix seems to be lowering a little, but still firm and with a medium opening. My only other symptom this morning is a tender lower abdomen. It's a little odd that I have so few symptoms with AF only about a week away (though really, I hope she doesn't show up!)

_Edit @ 4pm: I am soooo sleepy today. Feel like I could just nod off right where I'm sitting. 

I'm a little nauseated right now after drinking a glass of water, and I have some heartburn.

Edit at 8pm: Just had so much CM leaking that I had to run to the restroom to see if AF had appeared several days early -- but no, it's just far too much (creamy) CM! >.> _


*8 DPO* - Woke up with a stuffy nose again. Noticed very very slight discomfort in my BBs last night when I laid on my stomach. Usually by this point I'm so PMS-y that everything hurts. I can remember months where my BBs were so tender, moving my arms at all made them hurt. Not this month! 

Noticed that my urine was a funny color this morning. It was a dark yellow that was closer to brown than yellow. Not dark brown or anything that'd indicate that I had blood in my urine, just a strange color I haven't seen before, even with UTIs. I drank an _okay_ amount of water yesterday, just not the same 3 liters I normally do.

Still seeing lots and LOTS of creamy CM. Cervix is getting higher, now the texture feels medium in firmness and the opening is medium-small today. 

I am SOOO irritable this morning. Texted DH to warn him and apologized in advance. Haha. 

_Edit @ 4:40pm - Still SO tired today. It's aggravating! Started getting a headache in both temples a little bit ago. My abs are ridiculously sore, like I did 100 sit-ups -- only I haven't done anything of the sort. This happens from time to time though I'm not sure why.

As I was typing this update, I got a fluttery feeling in the left side of my lower abdomen (uterus area).

Sensitive nipples, noticed blue veins on my chest when I was in the restroom earlier, and my cervix has closed up.

Edit @ 9:00pm - EVERYTHING. HURTS. My abs are sore, my back is sore, my neck and shoulders, my legs... I ache everywhere. Plus, I pigged out on dinner even though I wasn't all that hungry and now I'm feeling a little green. Early bedtime for me, because I'm feeling really crappy!_


*9 DPO* - *FF Updated my cross hairs today to CD 33 instead of CD 34, which makes today 10 DPO instead! See the entry below.**


10 DPO* - Sensitive nipples today, blue veins still easily visible. CP is medium high, medium opening, and firm. Still creamy CM, but less of it. Blood in the tissue when I blew my nose this morning. Wasn't particularly dry in the room last night, so not sure where that came from. Didn't feel like Wifezilla when I woke up today, which is good.

Gave myself an abdominal massage last night. Seemed to relieve a lot of the soreness, the heavy feeling in lower abdomen, and some discomfort which I'm assuming was due to bloat. I actually feel pretty darn good today!

Tested with Wondfos HPT and got BFN. Not even a tiny hint of a line! Erf. Going to try and wait until Saturday the 20th to test, if I can! I'm trying to keep my hopes up, since implantation may not even have occurred yet! 

_Edit @ 6:30pm -- Strangely, all the things that were bothering me for the previous 9 - 10 days are GONE today. I was only slightly sleepy/fatigued, my twingy abdomen didn't bother me much at all... My nipples are only a tiny bit sensitive. I felt surprisingly well today, after feeling like crap yesterday! Even got a brief workout in today and some housework that I was putting off because I was so exhausted.

I wonder why everything disappeared? I hope it's a good sign!_


*11 DPO* - Woke up feeling very bloated this morning.

Noticed two perfect circles of bumps around the outside of my areolas this morning. That's something I haven't seen before! _Edit @ 12:15pm - They're still there, visible as slightly more pale bumps in a circle around my areola. My nipples are sensitive but my BBs don't hurt. If I touch my nipples at all, the bumps raise and become really prominent...?_

The blue veins on my chest aren't so prominent any more. Probably because of the bloating.

CM is still creamy, with little granular-looking bits. Still white, no odor. And there was less of it today than there has been. _Edit @ 12:15pm - Having CM leak out now. I keep thinking it's AF and running to the toilet to check.

Edit @ 5:20pm -- CM dried up again this evening. Not much there and CP is suddenly VERY low. Yikes!_

My cervix was SO high this morning that I couldn't reach it, no matter how far I leaned back of forward.. not sure what to make of that! I couldn't tell what firmness it was, or whether or not it's even open. Hmmm.

Temp went down a littlle bit today. About .10°F, but it was a much cooler night last night than it has been for a little while, so I think that's why.

Sneezing like crazy today, woke up with my eyes and nose running like you wouldn't believe, and blood in the tissue when I blow my nose. That happens from time to time, but not often. Will keep an eye on it. _Edit @12:15pm - Small traces of blood have turned to nothing BUT bloody boogers... not a full-on, streaming down my face nosebleed, but still pretty nuts. I keep swallowing something every few mins which I hope is not blood streaming down the back of my throat, but could be. Hmm.

Edit @ 5:20pm -- Nose isn't so bloody any more, though when I blow my nose after sneezing (lots of sneezes today!), it's still pinkish._


*12 DPO* - Couldn't help it. POAS today, got BFN.

CM is still creamy but there's so little of it, I think it'll dry up soon.

Temp dropped again, by about .3°F. I'm worried that it will keep dropping and AF will show up in a couple of days. It could easily drop below the coverline in that amount of time. :cry:

CP is so high I can't reach it, again. I am reminding myself that technically AF won't show if my CP is still this high, just trying to keep my hopes up. 

Nipples only slightly sore today, not as bad as yesterday. The raised bumps are less noticeable. _Edit @ 5pm: Nips are pointy ALL THE TIME and they're starting to get really irritated when touched. My shirt is becoming uncomfortable on them and forget about wearing a bra!_

Woke up feeling like crap. Headache, scratchy throat, stuffy/bloody nose, watery eyes. The allergy meds I usually take don't seem to be touching any of these symptoms. I might have caught a summer cold from somewhere.

_Edit @ 5pm: Still have the sniffles, but the bloody nose problem seems to have stopped. I felt so tired at about 2:30pm today (still! This has been happening since about 6 DPO!) that I finally caved and took a nap. I just couldn't keep my eyes open any more. Woke up feeling marginally better, but as soon as I started getting up and moving around, I went right back to sneezing and sniffles. Ugh!

Also felt like I had really low blood sugar, even though I had a light snack before my nap. Felt a little weak and shaky. I went ahead and had an apple, but I felt so bloaty it was hard to think of eating anything._

Very faint, dull cramps in lower abdomen. Not like AF cramps, those usually feel a little like they burn? If that makes sense.

_Edit @8:30pm - AF-type cramps suddenly appeared, and I feel wet in my undies. But AF never showed, and in fact my cervix is pretty tightly closed! In previous cycles where AF appeared, my CP was low and open by this point in time, even when my LP was longer than normal. FX'd this is a good sign!_



*13 DPO* - AF cramps went away by bedtime last night and are only very faintly present this morning. I'm optimistic! Checked CP and I'm still high, medium, closed (tightly closed! Feels like a pin hole, even though I've had part of my cervix removed!). 

Temp went back up this morning, phew! I was really worried it'd continue to drop and AF would show up. I'm starting to get really excited about this! I want to wait to test again until Sunday (Father's Day) just because I got a BFN yesterday and I want to give my body time to build up hCG if it's there.

Nipples aren't so sensitive this morning, but I could see the blue veins in my BBs again. They weren't present yesterday. Still seeing the raised bumps around the outside of my areolas. It's like I have permanent goosebumps there this month, which is still odd to me. DH says my BBs are wider. Honestly they felt a little like they were in the way this morning. _Edit @ bedtime: My BBs are now feeling so much larger, they're in the way when I move my arms. Also VERY sore in the areas around my armpits. In fact, if I touch them there at all, it hurts about as badly as a smashed finger does. OW!_

Woke up hungry, somewhat gassy. Have some body aches that I associate with this cold I have. I don't really have any other symptoms to report. No bloody nose this morning, but still sneezing and coughing.


*14 DPO* - Tested this AM, BFN! Ugh!

AF expected any day now. Longest LP was 17-18 days (was a Chem), average 14 days. But my temps are still well above cover line, CM still creamy and lots of it, and CP is still high. Checking previous cycles on FF, CP was always low by this point, and CM either dry or sticky.

BBs feel *enormous* and they're tender all over.

Lower abdomen is sore, but not in the way AF cramps feel. More like a strained muscle. My AF cramps usually feel like they burn. Bloated feeling in stomach and BBs, but my wedding band fits fine and I don't have a puffy face or anything. Hmmm.


*15 DPO* - No AF today and -- ACK! I am seeing super super faint lines on my Wondfos! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I can see them within the 5 minute window and they stay there after, too! :yipee:

I attached some pics, what do you ladies think?

CP still high firm medium. Lots of creamy CM. Temp increased today.

BBs getting more and more tender. Nips are perpetually pointy! Got another problem with blood on the tissue when I blow my nose, I could even smell the blood in there last night when I was trying to sleep.

No AF cramps, but lower abdomen is still sore/tender.

Was really nauseated last night after dinner. My mouth tasted like I had already thrown up even though I hadn't. It was still there after I brushed and flossed my teeth so I'm not sure what's going on with that.

_Edit at 11:30am - I can SMELL. EVERYTHING. Cat food in the kitchen is currently driving me crazy!

I've had to pee twice in the last hour and haven't had much to drink this morning, either. If these are not pregnancy symptoms I'm going to be pretty upset. lol_

_Edit at 8:30pm - I'm so tired I'm going to bed early, which is crazy because I really didn't do anything to tire myself out today. I could barely eat all of my dinner because of queasiness... And I remembered not to drink a ton of liquids after 7pm so that I could sleep through the night without having to get up to pee.

Fell into bed and I don't really remember turning out the light._


*16 DPO* - Woke up at 7:30am all on my own. It's nice to not be jolted awake by an alarm.

Temp spiked by about .4 degrees this morning, looking good! I hope it stays high!

FF says my average LP is 15 days (but the 'median' is 14.5 days?). That means I'm about 1 day late for AF.

Slightly darker line on FRER this morning. My camera can finally see it! I'm getting excited here, but trying to stay grounded. I feel like if FRER is so sensitive, shouldn't it be getting a LOT darker a lot faster than the Wondfos? I'll test again on Thursday with my last FRER and see what I get. Fingers crossed it's a sticky BFP! I had a chemical once and now I'm paranoid.

Creamy CM, and a lot of it. CP is high - firm - medium opening. Nipples still sensitive, but BBs have calmed down some. Still sneezing and sniffling, but a lot less blood on the tissue when I blow my nose. That's a good thing.

Attached a pic of my FRER. What do you ladies think?


*17 DPO* - June 24, stay tuned!
 



Attached Files:







AAHHHH4.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 25









AAHHHH5.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 14









AAHHHH8.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 24









AAHHHH9.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ireadyermind

Heatherga2015 said:


> he is the type that feels if it isnt happening then its for a reason.... he does drink water and is healthy for the most part but i think because he smokes cigs and did drink alcohol heavily for years up til a year ago he quit drinking. he does take protien shakes, but i will say this and it is TMI so beware.......When he ejaculates it is super thick and not very much like maybe a half dollar coin size and very thick....is that normal?

Hmmm. It's hard to say. I'd wager that the smoking and drinking definitely played a factor in that, but have you tried Googling something like, "What should healthy seminal fluid look like" or similar? You might find some good info on a few fertility sites. Just don't run an image search unless you're brave! :)

I have a couple of TTC books, but they don't really mention what healthy fluid ought to look like. They do say, though, that it should be about the same consistency as EWCM. If you think it's much thicker than that, it could be making it really difficult for the sperm to move around to where they need to go.

I wonder if he could take Mucinex the same way some ladies do, to help thin out the fluid?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> he is the type that feels if it isnt happening then its for a reason.... he does drink water and is healthy for the most part but i think because he smokes cigs and did drink alcohol heavily for years up til a year ago he quit drinking. he does take protien shakes, but i will say this and it is TMI so beware.......When he ejaculates it is super thick and not very much like maybe a half dollar coin size and very thick....is that normal?

:shrug: hmmm great question....I think that my OH have had some to come out thick and sometimes a very small amount...I would say it's ok b/c like I said he just got his swimmers tested and he is fine but hey im no expert lol! He also stated that he use to drink heavily before he met me b/c he was dealing with the death of his son but since we meet he has stopped...hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!

Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated

6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)

7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...


----------



## 808malia

stiletto_mom said:


> Cycle: #8
> OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.
> 
> Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
> 0 dpo - :sex:
> 1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
> 2 dpo - :sex:
> 3 dpo - :sex:
> 4 dpo - nothing
> 5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
> 6 dpo - :sex: spotting
> 
> I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*

The spotting sounds promising! FX


----------



## stiletto_mom

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!
> 
> Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...
> 
> 1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:
> 
> 5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated
> 
> 6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)
> 
> 7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...

:O Your chart! Sometimes I feel like I can't completely trust FF to pinpoint my O-day. I really don't think I'm very in-tune with my own body at all. LOL



808malia said:


> stiletto_mom said:
> 
> 
> Cycle: #8
> OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.
> 
> Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
> 0 dpo - :sex:
> 1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
> 2 dpo - :sex:
> 3 dpo - :sex:
> 4 dpo - nothing
> 5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
> 6 dpo - :sex: spotting
> 
> I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*
> 
> The spotting sounds promising! FXClick to expand...


I'm not sure spotting is ever promising. I always get it and AF always shows up anyway. :nope:


----------



## 808malia

stiletto_mom said:


> Cycle: #8
> OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.
> 
> Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
> 0 dpo - :sex:
> 1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
> 2 dpo - :sex:
> 3 dpo - :sex:
> 4 dpo - nothing
> 5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
> 6 dpo - :sex: spotting
> 7 dpo - nothing
> 
> I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*

Do you always get spotting around 6dpo? The last time I had early spotting I thought I was out, but it was implantation spotting... :shrug:


----------



## stiletto_mom

808malia said:


> stiletto_mom said:
> 
> 
> Cycle: #8
> OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.
> 
> Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
> 0 dpo - :sex:
> 1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
> 2 dpo - :sex:
> 3 dpo - :sex:
> 4 dpo - nothing
> 5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
> 6 dpo - :sex: spotting
> 7 dpo - nothing
> 
> I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*
> 
> Do you always get spotting around 6dpo? The last time I had early spotting I thought I was out, but it was implantation spotting... :shrug:Click to expand...

Unfortunately for me it's on and off. Some cycles I spot around 6dpo. Other times I've spotting a few days leading up to AF. And on one or two occasions, I spotted the entire week leading up to AF from 6dpo. 

It looks like it's stopped for now. But it wasn't pinky, more browny. I don't want to put too much on it because it would certainly get my hopes up. I'm fairly certain I'm out this cycle.

The good news means that I'll probably be able to go on that trip to St. Lucia in Feb now!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:

What is coconut oil used for?


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

So I'm embarrassed to even say that somehow I managed to read every page of this thread, but I celebrated with some of you when you got your BFPs, and felt terrible when some of you had MCs. I feel like I know everyone!

I am 30 and my husband is 33. We are TTC #1. I have never been pregnant, and this is our second cycle TTC. We decided a few days too late to start trying last month, and I just went by my EWCM to guess when I ovulated. We started on the last day I saw the EWCM, but did it like crazy the whole following week. It was our 1 year anniversary trip. 

I proceeded to drive myself absolutely insane with symptom spotting, but I sure did learn a lot about what our bodies go through. I was convinced I was pregnant, but was also relieved when AF finally showed up and we could try again. I started charting my BBT and took OPKs to pinpoint my ovulation day. 

1DPO: Fatigue, Headache, started getting a scratchy throat

2DPO: Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, breasts started becoming tender

3DPO: Peeing often, slight nausea, skin breaking out, tender breasts

4DPO: While I was studying, I was finally distracted from symptoms and caught myself pressing down and rubbing on the left side of my lower abdomen, because it had a sharp, pinching cramp. Got excited for a new symptom when I realized what I was doing lol. Diarrhea, gas, heartburn, boobs hurting more

5DPO: Had a cramp on the left side of my back today, still have diarrhea, gas, heartburn, irritable, boobs feel like BOWLING BALLS and almost make me want to cry, they hurt so bad. 

6DPO: yellow-beige CM once after wiping, sore boobs still

7DPO: nose swelling at night, sneezing, headache, tiny brown spot in underwear in the morning and one in the afternoon

8DPO: exhausted, sore and firm boobs, thirsty, post-nasal drip

9DPO: my boobs have never hurt for this long before, but I have typical pre-AF spotting this morning, and pretty sure I'm out. :dohh:

Good luck to you ladies this cycle! On to the next for me! I'll turn this red when the witch officially arrives. :dust:

EDIT: The spotting has turned red already. 9DPO seems pretty early for AF, doesn't it? Does my ovulation date look correct on my chart? This was my first month charting but I know the luteal phase should be at least 10 days. I've been taking B-6 this month just in case, anyway.


----------



## amour5

amour5 said:


> amour5 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! New to forums and on my first month ttc (though I've been stalking for awhile...). I decided to actually join in and post because it is _really_ difficult obsessing alone!
> 
> I have kind of irregular cycles -- pretty consistently 27ish days, but every few months I'll get a 24 or 32 cycle and I don't know _exactly_ when I ovulated but I believe it was on 28/05 (cd14), as far as the cm was telling me anyway.
> 
> 1-6 dpo: not a whole lot to report
> 7 dpo: my bbs *aren't* sore (weird for me), my gums hurt though?, nauseated on and off
> 8-10 dpo: boobs are huge but pain free, gums and intermittent
> nausea, tired/not sleeping well
> 11 dpo: same as above, convinced my one nip is bigger somehow, light brown cm when I checked cp (we're still getting acquainted so not sure how high/closed), checked later regular white cm
> 
> I'm sure there's more I could add, but I've been trying really, really hard not to symptom check too much and get my hopes up. Unless I'm having an off month, AF should show in 3 days.
> 
> Anyway, happy to be able to share this. Counting the days til AF has been making me crazy!! It's nice knowing I'm not alone :flower:
> 
> Well, can't edit so we'll do it this way... Update:
> 
> 12 dpo: side-boobs are SO sore suddenly, gums still sore and alternating nausea and hunger (of course), sore lower back
> 13 dpo: same as above, cramps but they feel off... not quite af-like, soooo tired
> 14 dpo: af is officially due! I usually have spotting by now, but none so far, so fingers crossed. Still feeling crampy and just kind of crappy all around.
> 
> I promised the husband I wouldn't test til tomorrow so I'm settling in for the longest 24 hours of my life :headspin:. Hope you're all doing well :)Click to expand...

Day 30 of my cycle, 16 dpo, no changes in symptoms, no sign of af, *two BFN*!
I tested yesterday with fmu and thought I had a squinter line, but this morning with fmu I can't see anything.:nope: At this point, give me a bfp or give me af! I want to get on to the next try! I guess if I implanted on 11 dpo with the brown cm my hCG levels might still be too low... and I'm making myself crazy. 

Not sure when I'll test again, probably give it a few days. Good luck to all the rest of you and thanks *5starsplus1* for being such a great cheerleader! :kiss:


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> FINALLY got another rise in temp, so my chart now has dotted cross hairs.
> 
> Here's my DPO chart for this cycle, according to when FF thinks I ovulated:
> 
> *1 DPO* - Bloating badly, wedding ring too snug. Increased sex drive. Still quite a lot of watery CM, and cervix still HSO
> 
> *2 DPO* - Woke up with lower back ache similar to PMS symptoms. Frequent urination today, I think getting rid of the bloat from previous days. Cervix was so high I could only barely reach it enough to tell that it had firmed up. Couldn't reach the opening. Watery CM has almost dried up, somewhere between watery and creamy today. I marked it as creamy in my chart because there wasn't enough of it to really make me feel I was still fertile.
> 
> *3 DPO* - CM definitely moved to creamy now. Cervix still high, but low enough to tell that it was still open and firm. No other symptoms charted that day.
> 
> *4 DPO* - LOTS of lotiony CM today for some reason. Cervix was so high this morning that I couldn't even reach it to determine the texture. Hoping those are good signs! _Edit @ 5pm: No other symptoms today, which is really odd. No cramps, no moodiness, no sore breasts... nothing. Hmm. Wonder if it has to do with my cycle being so long?_
> 
> *5 DPO* - Steep temperature dip this morning, but also noticed my thermometer's batteries are low. I hope that's not what caused the dip, and that this is actually an implantation dip! FF says I'm 5 DPO but I think I'm 6, so an implantation dip here wouldn't be out of line! :dance: Had a strange twitchy feeling in my lower abdomen this morning, and also woke up feeling like I am getting a cold. Still lots of lotiony CM, CP is still High - Firm - Open (though I had an easier time reaching it this morning, so it might be dropping a little).
> 
> *6 DPO* - June 14th, stay tuned!

Updated my symptoms -- would someone take a look at my chart and tell me what they think of today's temperature dip, and the date FF has assigned as my potential O date, pleeeease? <3


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> What is coconut oil used for?Click to expand...

i use it for lube and lotion and cooking and on and on and on LMAO.....Good Stuff!


----------



## ireadyermind

Heatherga2015 said:


> i use it for lube and lotion and cooking and on and on and on LMAO.....Good Stuff!

I *love* coconut oil!


----------



## Heatherga2015

ireadyermind said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> i use it for lube and lotion and cooking and on and on and on LMAO.....Good Stuff!
> 
> I *love* coconut oil!Click to expand...

YES MAAM !!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

So I'm embarrassed to even say that somehow I managed to read every page of this thread, but I celebrated with some of you when you got your BFPs, and felt terrible when some of you had MCs. I feel like I know everyone!

I am 30 and my husband is 33. We are TTC #1. I have never been pregnant, and this is our second cycle TTC. We decided a few days too late to start trying last month, and I just went by my EWCM to guess when I ovulated. We started on the last day I saw the EWCM, but did it like crazy the whole following week. It was our 1 year anniversary trip. 

I proceeded to drive myself absolutely insane with symptom spotting, but I sure did learn a lot about what our bodies go through. I was convinced I was pregnant, but was also relieved when AF finally showed up and we could try again. I started charting my BBT and took OPKs to pinpoint my ovulation day. 

1DPO: Fatigue, Headache, started getting a scratchy throat

2DPO: Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, breasts started becoming tender

3DPO: Peeing often, slight nausea, skin breaking out, tender breasts

4DPO: While I was studying, I was finally distracted from symptoms and caught myself pressing down and rubbing on the left side of my lower abdomen, because it had a sharp, pinching cramp. Got excited for a new symptom when I realized what I was doing lol. Diarrhea, gas, heartburn, boobs hurting more

5DPO: Had a cramp on the left side of my back today, still have diarrhea, gas, heartburn, irritable, boobs feel like BOWLING BALLS and almost make me want to cry, they hurt so bad. 

6DPO: yellow-beige CM once after wiping, sore boobs still

7DPO: nose swelling at night, sneezing, headache, tiny brown spot in underwear in the morning and one in the afternoon

8DPO: exhausted, sore and firm boobs, thirsty, post-nasal drip

9DPO: my boobs have never hurt for this long before, but I have typical pre-AF spotting this morning, and pretty sure I'm out. 

Good luck to you ladies this cycle! On to the next for me! I'll turn this red when the witch officially arrives. 

EDIT: The spotting has turned red already. 9DPO seems pretty early for AF, doesn't it? Does my ovulation date look correct on my chart? This was my first month charting but I know the luteal phase should be at least 10 days. I've been taking B-6 this month just in case, anyway.

10DPO: AF is here. Ordered P90X yesterday, and I'm excited to start that since I'm not preggers yet!


----------



## ireadyermind

Aww, sorry AF got you, AnAuburnTiger! :hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated

6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)

7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...

8-9DPO: Random bouts of nausea off and on


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> What is coconut oil used for?Click to expand...
> 
> i use it for lube and lotion and cooking and on and on and on LMAO.....Good Stuff!Click to expand...

Gotcha lol...have you ever tried preseed...very good lube and also helps with conceiving


----------



## 5starsplus1

AnAuburnTiger said:


> So I'm embarrassed to even say that somehow I managed to read every page of this thread, but I celebrated with some of you when you got your BFPs, and felt terrible when some of you had MCs. I feel like I know everyone!
> 
> I am 30 and my husband is 33. We are TTC #1. I have never been pregnant, and this is our second cycle TTC. We decided a few days too late to start trying last month, and I just went by my EWCM to guess when I ovulated. We started on the last day I saw the EWCM, but did it like crazy the whole following week. It was our 1 year anniversary trip.
> 
> I proceeded to drive myself absolutely insane with symptom spotting, but I sure did learn a lot about what our bodies go through. I was convinced I was pregnant, but was also relieved when AF finally showed up and we could try again. I started charting my BBT and took OPKs to pinpoint my ovulation day.
> 
> 1DPO: Fatigue, Headache, started getting a scratchy throat
> 
> 2DPO: Bloated, Cramps, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritable, breasts started becoming tender
> 
> 3DPO: Peeing often, slight nausea, skin breaking out, tender breasts
> 
> 4DPO: While I was studying, I was finally distracted from symptoms and caught myself pressing down and rubbing on the left side of my lower abdomen, because it had a sharp, pinching cramp. Got excited for a new symptom when I realized what I was doing lol. Diarrhea, gas, heartburn, boobs hurting more
> 
> 5DPO: Had a cramp on the left side of my back today, still have diarrhea, gas, heartburn, irritable, boobs feel like BOWLING BALLS and almost make me want to cry, they hurt so bad.
> 
> 6DPO: yellow-beige CM once after wiping, sore boobs still
> 
> 7DPO: nose swelling at night, sneezing, headache, tiny brown spot in underwear in the morning and one in the afternoon
> 
> 8DPO: exhausted, sore and firm boobs, thirsty, post-nasal drip
> 
> 9DPO: my boobs have never hurt for this long before, but I have typical pre-AF spotting this morning, and pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to you ladies this cycle! On to the next for me! I'll turn this red when the witch officially arrives.
> 
> EDIT: The spotting has turned red already. 9DPO seems pretty early for AF, doesn't it? Does my ovulation date look correct on my chart? This was my first month charting but I know the luteal phase should be at least 10 days. I've been taking B-6 this month just in case, anyway.
> 
> 10DPO: AF is here. Ordered P90X yesterday, and I'm excited to start that since I'm not preggers yet!

:hugs: sorry hun


----------



## 5starsplus1

AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::headspin::yipee:


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::headspin::yipee:

OMG! CONGRATS!!! I will keep you in my thoughts in 2 weeks! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sugden88

5starsplus1.... Huge congratulations!!!! Xxx


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies im back for cycle #5....Used preseed OPK's ovulation predictor calendars and the SMEP...I ovulated on yesterday and im now in my TWW...we started bd on cd8 ( June 10th) and we bd again on the12th, 13, 14th and will again tonight 15th and then again on Wednesday the 17th...Going to stay positive that this will be my blessed month :winkwink:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::headspin::yipee:

Congratulations hun!!! I am so happy for you and wishing you all the best! 
:hug:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::headspin::yipee:
> 
> Congratulations hun!!! I am so happy for you and wishing you all the best!
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you...how is everything with you?


----------



## stiletto_mom

Cycle: #8
OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.

Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
0 dpo - :sex:
1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
2 dpo - :sex:
3 dpo - :sex: 
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
6 dpo - :sex: spotting
7 dpo - nothing
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - nothing
10 dpo - a little spotting after :sex:, temp spike, no symptoms
11 dpo - nothing

I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

congrats!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tag74

Congratulations 5star!!!! That is amazing news!!!!! Now let's catch that eggy!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy


update


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> FINALLY got another rise in temp, so my chart now has dotted cross hairs.
> 
> Here's my DPO chart for this cycle, according to when FF thinks I ovulated:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *1 DPO* - Bloating badly, wedding ring too snug. Increased sex drive. Still quite a lot of watery CM, and cervix still HSO
> 
> 
> *2 DPO* - Woke up with lower back ache similar to PMS symptoms. Frequent urination today, I think getting rid of the bloat from previous days. Cervix was so high I could only barely reach it enough to tell that it had firmed up. Couldn't reach the opening. Watery CM has almost dried up, somewhere between watery and creamy today. I marked it as creamy in my chart because there wasn't enough of it to really make me feel I was still fertile.
> 
> 
> *3 DPO* - CM definitely moved to creamy now. Cervix still high, but low enough to tell that it was still open and firm. No other symptoms charted that day.
> 
> 
> *4 DPO* - LOTS of lotiony CM today for some reason. Cervix was so high this morning that I couldn't even reach it to determine the texture. Hoping those are good signs! _Edit @ 5pm: No other symptoms today, which is really odd. No cramps, no moodiness, no sore breasts... nothing. Hmm. Wonder if it has to do with my cycle being so long?_
> 
> 
> *5 DPO* - Steep temperature dip this morning, but also noticed my thermometer's batteries are low. I hope that's not what caused the dip, and that this is actually an implantation dip! FF says I'm 5 DPO but I think I'm 6, so an implantation dip here wouldn't be out of line! :dance: Had a strange twitchy feeling in my lower abdomen this morning, and also woke up feeling like I am getting a cold. Still lots of lotiony CM, CP is still High - Firm - Open (though I had an easier time reaching it this morning, so it might be dropping a little).
> 
> Woke up feeling absolutely exhausted, too. I didn't go to bed any later than I normally do. I fell right to sleep and didn't have any particularly disturbing dreams. The temperature in the room was comfortable and the only thing that bothered me was that I drank too much water last night before bed, so when I woke up to take my BBT I had to pee SO bad! lol
> 
> _Edit @ 10am: Feeling very very slight cramps/twinges. Not the same as AF cramps._
> 
> 
> *6 DPO* - Slept pretty hard last night. DH said he heard me snoring, which is odd because I don't snore unless I'm sick and all stuffed up. I didn't wake up with a stuffy nose today, but I had one yesterday for a little bit. I'm assuming it's allergies, but marking it down just in case it's a symptom! lol
> 
> Still lots of creamy/lotiony CM today. Enough so that it's wetting my underwear. According to the charts where I tracked that sort of thing, my CM almost immediately went from Watery to Sticky after O. Not this time! [-o< My chemical in Nov was marked as Creamy for the full 18 days after O. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Also woke up with odd, cramp-like twinges in my lower abdomen again, like yesterday. Not like AF cramps at all. They're lower, localized to one side, and a little more sharp.
> 
> Cervix is approximately the same height as yesterday, still firm, but now beginning to close up. I'd say it's at medium-open today.
> 
> Also got another temp dip, but I'm still above coverline, so as long as it stays above cover, I'll be all right. :af:
> 
> _Edit: I was soooo tired today, I caught myself falling asleep on the couch while I was reading/browsing the web. Took an hour long nap and still felt tired enough to go to bed around my usual 9:30pm later that night._
> 
> 
> *7 DPO* - Temp spiked back up by almost a whole degree (.72 to be exact) this morning. Whew! I was worried I'd keep dropping, and AF would show up early.
> 
> Still feeling like I might be getting a cold. Stuffy sinuses (which in turn are causing one ear to feel sore/achey), scratchy throat. I had trouble sleeping last night too. My heart felt like it was absolutely RACING for no apparent reason. I mean, I'm laying down and trying to sleep. Why should I feel like I had just run for my life?
> 
> Still lots of creamy CM, cervix seems to be lowering a little, but still firm and with a medium opening. My only other symptom this morning is a tender lower abdomen. It's a little odd that I have so few symptoms with AF only about a week away (though really, I hope she doesn't show up!)
> 
> *8 DPO* - June 16th. Stay tuned!

Updated!

Still strangely free of my usual PMS symptoms. They generally start 2 weeks away from AF and linger. Moodiness and sore BBs were my biggest issues and I just don't have those this time around.

Had what I thought was implantation dip on CD 5/6? Still lots of CM, when in previous cycles I dried right up. I hope these are good signs!

I'm trying to hold off testing for another 3 days. If that really WAS an implantation dip, I should theoretically get a BFP on 10DPO, right? >.> The TWW is nuts!

:dust: for me and for you gals!


----------



## 808malia

5starsplus1 said:


> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::headspin::yipee:

So happy for you! Congrats lady:happydance:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::headspin::yipee:
> 
> Congratulations hun!!! I am so happy for you and wishing you all the best!
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you...how is everything with you?Click to expand...

I'm at the RE office right now. They gave me an appointment cuz he wants to talk to me...
Everything else is going fine, been sleeping better and the witch was not too cruel this time hehehe... What about you??


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated

6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)

7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...

8-9DPO: Random bouts of nausea off and on, particular food cravings... a little moody

10DPO: Temp dip, no nausea, strange dream about being chased by dragons?! LOL :haha: some light cramps, no spotting yet... Which is unusual, I usually start spotting on 10dpo... But with the large temp dip today, I feel as if I will be turning this red by tomorrow...#-o


----------



## ireadyermind

So I was going over my symptoms from my suspected chemical back in my Nov/Dec 2014 cycle. AF was 5ish days late and temps stayed high throughout. 

I noticed that THAT cycle, I had absolutely ridiculous PMS for the whole TWW, and this cycle, almost nothing!

So now I'm wondering: is the absence of PMS a good thing here, or a bad one? I'd like to think that having zero PMS symptoms means I won't get AF, but then at the same time, I don't want to get my hopes up. Hmmmm.


Any of you gals get a BFP after a TWW with little to no symptoms? I went back through some of the symptom posts but it's a little tedious trying to sort through everything to find everyone's charts. :/


----------



## Sugden88

ireadyermind said:


> So I was going over my symptoms from my suspected chemical back in my Nov/Dec 2014 cycle. AF was 5ish days late and temps stayed high throughout.
> 
> I noticed that THAT cycle, I had absolutely ridiculous PMS for the whole TWW, and this cycle, almost nothing!
> 
> So now I'm wondering: is the absence of PMS a good thing here, or a bad one? I'd like to think that having zero PMS symptoms means I won't get AF, but then at the same time, I don't want to get my hopes up. Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Any of you gals get a BFP after a TWW with little to no symptoms? I went back through some of the symptom posts but it's a little tedious trying to sort through everything to find everyone's charts. :/

hmmm....its just so confusing isnt it? every little sign could be pregnacy symptoms or equally could be PMS symptoms!

i can olny say from my one and only short time of being pregnant.... that i was so sure i was NOT pregnant, all my usually PMS signs were there, infact i just 'knew' i wasnt so i didnt even test til 5days late for AF- and SUPRISE a BFP.
One month i was 11 days late and knew i felt different. i was 100% sure i was preggars and....SUPRISE- i was not :growlmad:

so....im sure i have been 100% unhelpful ....... just thought id share... :dohh:


----------



## ireadyermind

Sugden88 said:


> so....im sure i have been 100% unhelpful ....... just thought id share... :dohh:

lol!

It helps that you offer your experiences. Chatting with you ladies helps pass the time during the TWW! 

Even when I'm occupied with things like chores, watching movies, preparing meals, all I can think about is how much longer I have until I can reliably test.

So thanks for taking the time to respond to my crazy rambling!  :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a very relaxed romantic dinner with my FUTURE HUBBY last night.....Yes he proposed and im on :cloud9: right now....not only that I also got my peak smiley this morning....I hope this blessed streak continue and in two weeks I see my BFP...Ladies im so happy right now I could cry :happydance::headspin::yipee:
> 
> Congratulations hun!!! I am so happy for you and wishing you all the best!
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you...how is everything with you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at the RE office right now. They gave me an appointment cuz he wants to talk to me...
> Everything else is going fine, been sleeping better and the witch was not too cruel this time hehehe... What about you??Click to expand...

That's good to hear, hopefully you will get some good news from the DR...AFM Im 2 dpo today and I promise myself that I will not symptom spot this cycle....I probably will not post anything about symptoms until maybe 6 dpo, b/c that's the earliest implantation can start....Unless something really unusual happens im just gonna sit on my hands and not think about any symptoms lol


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.


update[/QUOTE]

update


----------



## tag74

ireadyermind said:


> So I was going over my symptoms from my suspected chemical back in my Nov/Dec 2014 cycle. AF was 5ish days late and temps stayed high throughout.
> 
> I noticed that THAT cycle, I had absolutely ridiculous PMS for the whole TWW, and this cycle, almost nothing!
> 
> So now I'm wondering: is the absence of PMS a good thing here, or a bad one? I'd like to think that having zero PMS symptoms means I won't get AF, but then at the same time, I don't want to get my hopes up. Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> Any of you gals get a BFP after a TWW with little to no symptoms? I went back through some of the symptom posts but it's a little tedious trying to sort through everything to find everyone's charts. :/

With the last two BFPs, sharp AF like cramping from 6dpo was my only real sign and more creamy cm than usual. And I was temping and my temps kept rising. Once I got the BFP, the days to follow it was hard to ignore the cramps were getting more consistent and I still have a good amount of CM.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy:
> 
> 
> needed to change my update lolClick to expand...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy:
> 
> 
> needed to change my update lolClick to expand...
> 
> Question? since ur having the globs of EWCM and cramps why do you think you will ovulate 24-48 hrs later....You don't think you may ovulate today? Im confused lol....I got a + on Sunday so by my OPK's I would ovulate 12-26 hrs later but my body was telling me I was ovulating that day b/c I had really bad cramps and the EWCM...Do I totally have this wrong :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy:
> 
> 
> needed to change my update lolClick to expand...
> 
> Question? since ur having the globs of EWCM and cramps why do you think you will ovulate 24-48 hrs later....You don't think you may ovulate today? Im confused lol....I got a + on Sunday so by my OPK's I would ovulate 12-26 hrs later but my body was telling me I was ovulating that day b/c I had really bad cramps and the EWCM...Do I totally have this wrong :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im the wrong person to ask, i have no clue LOL.....i was told if you get your ewcm then it will be 12-48 hours after that....idk im just bding all the time that way i wont miss nothing...but my question is can i have a VERY short time frame of ovulating like within hours it is no good to be fertilized.....it seems i have go from nothing to ovulating within hours IM SO CONFUSED!!!Click to expand...


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> *8 DPO* - Woke up with a stuffy nose again. Either my allergies are getting worse for some reason, or this is a very mild cold? Noticed very very slight discomfort in my BBs last night when I laid on my stomach. Usually by this point I'm so PMS-y that everything hurts. I can remember months where my BBs were so tender, moving my arms at all made them hurt. Not this month!
> 
> Noticed that my urine was a funny color this morning. It was a dark yellow that was closer to brown than yellow. Not dark brown or anything that'd indicate that I had blood in my urine, just a strange color I haven't seen before, even with UTIs. I drank an _okay_ amount of water yesterday, just not the same 3 liters I normally do.
> 
> Still seeing lots and LOTS of creamy CM. Cervix is getting higher, now the texture feels medium in firmness and the opening is medium-small today.
> 
> I am SOOO irritable this morning. The cats were seriously getting on my nerves.. they get wet food in the mornings, and even though I got up at the same time I do every day, all of them were crowding me, tripping me up, yowling at me and nearly getting stepped on - and it was driving me nuts! Usually I'm pretty tolerant of them because that's just their excitement for getting a special treat, but this morning I could have cheerfully locked them bot out in the back yard for the remainder of the morning. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> *9 DPO* - June 17th, stay tuned!


Updated!

Still a strange lack of PMS symptoms this time around. It's like they're all taking their sweet, sweet time to show up. I am irritable this morning, and my BBs were only a tiiiiny little bit sore last night, almost so that I thought I was just _wishing_ they were sore as a symptom of pregnancy. Normally I have ridiculous PMS symptoms starting from the day of ovulation. It's kinda nice to have a break this cycle! :)

I'm trying to hold out to test until 10DPO. I hope I can wait that long!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy:
> 
> 
> needed to change my update lolClick to expand...
> 
> Question? since ur having the globs of EWCM and cramps why do you think you will ovulate 24-48 hrs later....You don't think you may ovulate today? Im confused lol....I got a + on Sunday so by my OPK's I would ovulate 12-26 hrs later but my body was telling me I was ovulating that day b/c I had really bad cramps and the EWCM...Do I totally have this wrong :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> im the wrong person to ask, i have no clue LOL.....i was told if you get your ewcm then it will be 12-48 hours after that....idk im just bding all the time that way i wont miss nothing...but my question is can i have a VERY short time frame of ovulating like within hours it is no good to be fertilized.....it seems i have go from nothing to ovulating within hours IM SO CONFUSED!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im confused too lol...but last cycle I had EWCM on a Tuesday and we started bding tat Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday and I still didn't get preggo...Im just as confused as you are lol :shrug: I got my cramps and EWCM on Sundaywe bd SUnday night around 10 pm and we both fell aslepp last night and woke up at 6 ths morning to BD...My OH stated well we bd late Sunday so there should have still bn some :spermy: there on Monday night...they should stll be alive 24 hrs later lol so we made sure to bd this morning jut to cover last night lol... Im like this is beginning to be like a second job, clocking in and out :laugh2:Click to expand...


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated

6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)

7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...

8-9DPO: Random bouts of nausea off and on, particular food cravings... a little moody

10DPO: Temp dip, no nausea, strange dream about being chased by dragons?! LOL :haha: some light cramps, no spotting yet... Which is unusual, I usually start spotting on 10dpo... But with the large temp dip today, I feel as if I will be turning this red by tomorrow...#-o tested BFN

11DPO: Irritability in am, still no spotting! I rarely make it to 11dpo (like only 2 other times in my 9mos of tracking!) And I always had spotting by then? Starting to think that both myself and ff got my O date wrong? Or a slim possibility that I could be pregnant? Please look at my chart and tell me what you wonderful ladies think!!!:wacko: tested BFN


----------



## ireadyermind

808malia said:


> Starting to think that both myself and ff got my O date wrong? Or a slim possibility that I could be pregnant? Please look at my chart and tell me what you wonderful ladies think!!!:wacko:


Hmmmmm.

Well it's not over until it's over!

But looking at this cycle's chart and many of your previous ones, AF looks like it always appears after the steep temp drop on your chart. So it's creating a nice pattern to look at -- but I have to say I don't think it indicates pregnancy at this point.

If your temps go back UP, then that's a really good sign! But if they drop tomorrow, I fear that AF is on her way! :(

Good luck!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane:


update


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> FINALLY got another rise in temp, so my chart now has dotted cross hairs.
> 
> Here's my DPO chart for this cycle, according to when FF thinks I ovulated:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *1 DPO* - Bloating badly, wedding ring too snug. Increased sex drive. Still quite a lot of watery CM, and cervix still HSO. Usually experiencing lots of PMS symptoms by now, but there hasn't been anything I could call PMS
> 
> 
> *2 DPO* - Woke up with lower back ache similar to PMS symptoms. Cervix was so high I could only barely reach it enough to tell that it had firmed up. Couldn't reach the opening. CM is somewhere between watery and creamy today. I marked it as creamy in my chart because there wasn't enough of the watery CM to really make me feel I was still fertile.
> 
> 
> *3 DPO* - CM definitely moved to creamy now. Cervix still high, but low enough to tell that it was still open and firm. No other symptoms charted that day. Usually I have tender BBs, mood swings... nothing.
> 
> 
> *4 DPO* - LOTS of lotiony CM today for some reason. Cervix was so high this morning that I couldn't even reach it to determine the texture. Hoping those are good signs!
> 
> _Edit @ 5pm: No other symptoms today, which is really odd. No cramps, no moodiness, no sore breasts... nothing. Hmm. Wonder if it has to do with my cycle being so long?_
> 
> 
> *5 DPO* - Steep temperature dip this morning, but also noticed my thermometer's batteries are low. I hope that's not what caused the dip, and that this is actually an implantation dip! FF says I'm 5 DPO but I think I'm 6, so an implantation dip here wouldn't be out of line! :dance: Had a strange twitchy feeling in my lower abdomen this morning, and also woke up feeling like I am getting a cold. Still lots of lotiony CM, CP is still High - Firm - Open (though I had an easier time reaching it this morning, so it might be dropping a little).
> 
> Woke up feeling absolutely exhausted, too. I didn't go to bed any later than I normally do. I fell right to sleep and didn't have any particularly disturbing dreams. The temperature in the room was comfortable and the only thing that bothered me was that I drank too much water last night before bed, so when I woke up to take my BBT I had to pee SO bad! lol
> 
> _Edit @ 10am: Feeling very very slight cramps/twinges. Not the same as AF cramps._
> 
> 
> *6 DPO* - Slept pretty hard last night. DH said he heard me snoring, which is odd because I don't snore unless I'm sick and all stuffed up. I didn't wake up with a stuffy nose today, but I had one yesterday for a little bit. I'm assuming it's allergies, but marking it down just in case it's a symptom! lol
> 
> Still lots of creamy/lotiony CM today. Enough so that it's wetting my underwear. According to the charts where I tracked that sort of thing, my CM almost immediately went from Watery to Sticky after O. Not this time! [-o< My chemical in Nov was marked as Creamy for the full 18 days after O. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Also woke up with odd, cramp-like twinges in my lower abdomen again, like yesterday. Not like AF cramps at all. They're lower, localized to one side, and a little more sharp.
> 
> Cervix is approximately the same height as yesterday, still firm, but now beginning to close up. I'd say it's at medium-open today.
> 
> Also got another temp dip, but I'm still above coverline, so as long as it stays above cover, I'll be all right. :af:
> 
> _Edit: I was soooo tired today, I caught myself falling asleep on the couch while I was reading/browsing the web. Took an hour long nap and still felt tired enough to go to bed around my usual 9:30pm later that night._
> 
> 
> *7 DPO* - Temp spiked back up by almost a whole degree (.72 to be exact) this morning. Whew! I was worried I'd keep dropping, and AF would show up early.
> 
> Still feeling like I might be getting a cold. Stuffy sinuses (which in turn are causing one ear to feel sore/achey), scratchy throat. I had trouble sleeping last night too. My heart felt like it was absolutely RACING for no apparent reason. I mean, I'm laying down and trying to sleep. Why should I feel like I had just run for my life?
> 
> Still lots of creamy CM, cervix seems to be lowering a little, but still firm and with a medium opening. My only other symptom this morning is a tender lower abdomen. It's a little odd that I have so few symptoms with AF only about a week away (though really, I hope she doesn't show up!)
> 
> _Edit @ 4pm: I am soooo sleepy today. Feel like I could just nod off right where I'm sitting. The only reason I haven't gone to take a nap is because I had trouble falling asleep last night, and I know that a nap this late in the day will only screw up my sleeping patterns even more.
> 
> I'm a little nauseated right now after drinking a glass of water, and I have some heartburn.
> 
> Edit at 8pm: Just had so much CM leaking that I had to run to the restroom to see if AF had appeared several days early -- but no, it's just far too much (creamy) CM! >.> Not sure what causes that. I haven't had enough water to drink today either, so you'd think that I'd be all dried up in there. This is not the case! Also, there was a faint pinkish tinge to the tissue when I wiped *once* last night. I told myself it was the bathroom lighting though. _
> 
> 
> *8 DPO* - Woke up with a stuffy nose again. Either my allergies are getting worse for some reason, or this is a very mild cold? Noticed very very slight discomfort in my BBs last night when I laid on my stomach. Usually by this point I'm so PMS-y that everything hurts. I can remember months where my BBs were so tender, moving my arms at all made them hurt. Not this month!
> 
> Noticed that my urine was a funny color this morning. It was a dark yellow that was closer to brown than yellow. Not dark brown or anything that'd indicate that I had blood in my urine, just a strange color I haven't seen before, even with UTIs. I drank an _okay_ amount of water yesterday, just not the same 3 liters I normally do.
> 
> Still seeing lots and LOTS of creamy CM. Cervix is getting higher, now the texture feels medium in firmness and the opening is medium-small today.
> 
> I am SOOO irritable this morning. The cats were seriously getting on my nerves.. they get wet food in the mornings, and even though I got up at the same time I do every day, all of them were crowding me, tripping me up, yowling at me and nearly getting stepped on - and it was driving me nuts! Usually I'm pretty tolerant of them because that's just their excitement for getting a special treat, but this morning I could have cheerfully locked them bot out in the back yard for the remainder of the morning. :growlmad:
> 
> _Edit @ 4:40pm - Still SO tired today. It's aggravating! Started getting a headache in both temples a little bit ago. My abs are ridiculously sore, like I did 100 sit-ups -- only I haven't done anything of the sort. This happens from time to time though I'm not sure why.
> 
> As I was typing this update, I got a fluttery feeling in the left side of my lower abdomen (uterus area).
> 
> Sensitive nipples, noticed blue veins on my chest when I was in the restroom earlier, and my cervix has closed up.
> 
> Edit @ 9:00pm - EVERYTHING. HURTS. My abs are sore, my back is sore, my neck and shoulders, my legs... I ache everywhere. Plus, I pigged out on dinner even though I wasn't all that hungry and now I'm feeling a little green. Early bedtime for me, because I'm feeling really crappy!_
> 
> 
> *9 DPO* - *FF Updated my cross hairs today to CD 33 instead of CD 34, which makes today 10 DPO instead! See the entry below.**
> 
> 
> 10 DPO* - Sensitive nipples today, blue veins still easily visible. CP is medium high, medium opening, and firm. Still creamy CM, but less of it. Blood in the tissue when I blew my nose this morning. Wasn't particularly dry in the room last night, so not sure where that came from. Didn't feel like Wifezilla when I woke up today, which is good.
> 
> Gave myself an abdominal massage last night. Seemed to relieve a lot of the soreness, the heavy feeling in lower abdomen, and some discomfort which I'm assuming was due to bloat. I actually feel pretty darn good today!
> 
> Tested with Wondfos HPT and got BFN. Not even a tiny hint of a line! Erf. Going to try and wait until Saturday the 20th to test, if I can! I'm trying to keep my hopes up, since implantation may not even have occurred yet! [-o>
> 
> 
> *11 DPO* - June 18 stay tuned!


After entering my temp today, FF jumped my CHs up to CD40!? Made no sense at all! I don't have any fertile signs around then. Creamy CM, firm cervix... not to mention I had fertile CM and CP 10+ days ago and got my temp spike then! Pshhhhh...

So I changed the detector settings from Advanced to Fertility Awareness, and now suddenly my O date is CD 33 instead of CD 34, which is what I thought all along! My chances of conception look a little better from that point than they do from CD 34. FX'd!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated

6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)

7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...

8-9DPO: Random bouts of nausea off and on, particular food cravings... a little moody

10DPO: Temp dip, no nausea, strange dream about being chased by dragons?! LOL :haha: some light cramps, no spotting yet... Which is unusual, I usually start spotting on 10dpo... But with the large temp dip today, I feel as if I will be turning this red by tomorrow...#-o tested BFN

11DPO: Irritability in am, still no spotting! I rarely make it to 11dpo (like only 2 other times in my 9mos of tracking!) And I always had spotting by then? Starting to think that both myself and ff got my O date wrong? Or a slim possibility that I could be pregnant? Please look at my chart and tell me what you wonderful ladies think!!!:wacko: tested BFN

12DPO: I guess it could be 10dpo if I ovulated later than I thought... Mild cramps and bloating, temp spike, lots of random dreams these past few days... Gonna test again today so I guess we will see!:shrug: =BFN


----------



## stiletto_mom

Cycle: #8
OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.

Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
0 dpo - :sex:
1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
2 dpo - :sex:
3 dpo - :sex: 
4 dpo - nothing
5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
6 dpo - :sex: spotting
7 dpo - nothing
8 dpo - nothing
9 dpo - nothing
10 dpo - a little spotting after :sex:, temp spike, no symptoms
11 dpo - nothing
12 dpo - a little spotting, temp going down, sore throat, AF DUE TODAY/TOMORROW
13 dpo - AF arrived

I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*
Onto cycle 9. =(


----------



## 5starsplus1

stiletto_mom said:


> Cycle: #8
> OPK: Yes, but I'm pretty sure I used them too late.
> 
> Fertility Friend Predicted Ovulation Day - CD 17
> 0 dpo - :sex:
> 1 dpo - cervix is high, soft and open
> 2 dpo - :sex:
> 3 dpo - :sex:
> 4 dpo - nothing
> 5 dpo - irritability, cervix is medium, firm, closed
> 6 dpo - :sex: spotting
> 7 dpo - nothing
> 8 dpo - nothing
> 9 dpo - nothing
> 10 dpo - a little spotting after :sex:, temp spike, no symptoms
> 11 dpo - nothing
> 12 dpo - a little spotting, temp going down, sore throat, AF DUE TODAY/TOMORROW
> 
> I think we totally bungled the BD timing this month. *sigh*
> If AF doesn't show by Friday, I will test then.

Awww ur not out yet dear....hang in there


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!
> 
> Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...
> 
> 1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:
> 
> 5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated
> 
> 6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)
> 
> 7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...
> 
> 8-9DPO: Random bouts of nausea off and on, particular food cravings... a little moody
> 
> 10DPO: Temp dip, no nausea, strange dream about being chased by dragons?! LOL :haha: some light cramps, no spotting yet... Which is unusual, I usually start spotting on 10dpo... But with the large temp dip today, I feel as if I will be turning this red by tomorrow...#-o tested BFN
> 
> 11DPO: Irritability in am, still no spotting! I rarely make it to 11dpo (like only 2 other times in my 9mos of tracking!) And I always had spotting by then? Starting to think that both myself and ff got my O date wrong? Or a slim possibility that I could be pregnant? Please look at my chart and tell me what you wonderful ladies think!!!:wacko: tested BFN
> 
> 12DPO: I guess it could be 10dpo if I ovulated later than I thought... Mild cramps and bloating, temp spike, lots of random dreams these past few days... Gonna test again today so I guess we will see!:shrug: =BFN

Fx for you hun....lots of :dust:


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> Spoiler
> FINALLY got another rise in temp, so my chart now has dotted cross hairs.
> 
> Here's my DPO chart for this cycle, according to when FF thinks I ovulated:
> 
> *1 DPO* - Bloating badly, wedding ring too snug. Increased sex drive. Still quite a lot of watery CM, and cervix still HSO. Usually experiencing lots of PMS symptoms by now, but there hasn't been anything I could call PMS
> 
> 
> *2 DPO* - Woke up with lower back ache similar to PMS symptoms. Cervix was so high I could only barely reach it enough to tell that it had firmed up. Couldn't reach the opening. CM is somewhere between watery and creamy today. I marked it as creamy in my chart because there wasn't enough of the watery CM to really make me feel I was still fertile.
> 
> 
> *3 DPO* - CM definitely moved to creamy now. Cervix still high, but low enough to tell that it was still open and firm. No other symptoms charted that day. Usually I have tender BBs, mood swings... nothing.
> 
> 
> *4 DPO* - LOTS of lotiony CM today for some reason. Cervix was so high this morning that I couldn't even reach it to determine the texture. Hoping those are good signs!
> 
> _Edit @ 5pm: No other symptoms today, which is really odd. No cramps, no moodiness, no sore breasts... nothing. Hmm. Wonder if it has to do with my cycle being so long?_
> 
> 
> *5 DPO* - Steep temperature dip this morning, but also noticed my thermometer's batteries are low. I hope that's not what caused the dip, and that this is actually an implantation dip! FF says I'm 5 DPO but I think I'm 6, so an implantation dip here wouldn't be out of line! :dance: Had a strange twitchy feeling in my lower abdomen this morning, and also woke up feeling like I am getting a cold. Still lots of lotiony CM, CP is still High - Firm - Open (though I had an easier time reaching it this morning, so it might be dropping a little).
> 
> Woke up feeling absolutely exhausted, too. I didn't go to bed any later than I normally do. I fell right to sleep and didn't have any particularly disturbing dreams. The temperature in the room was comfortable and the only thing that bothered me was that I drank too much water last night before bed, so when I woke up to take my BBT I had to pee SO bad! lol
> 
> _Edit @ 10am: Feeling very very slight cramps/twinges. Not the same as AF cramps._
> 
> 
> *6 DPO* - Slept pretty hard last night. DH said he heard me snoring, which is odd because I don't snore unless I'm sick and all stuffed up. I didn't wake up with a stuffy nose today, but I had one yesterday for a little bit. I'm assuming it's allergies, but marking it down just in case it's a symptom! lol
> 
> Still lots of creamy/lotiony CM today. Enough so that it's wetting my underwear. According to the charts where I tracked that sort of thing, my CM almost immediately went from Watery to Sticky after O. Not this time! [-o< My chemical in Nov was marked as Creamy for the full 18 days after O. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Also woke up with odd, cramp-like twinges in my lower abdomen again, like yesterday. Not like AF cramps at all. They're lower, localized to one side, and a little more sharp.
> 
> Cervix is approximately the same height as yesterday, still firm, but now beginning to close up. I'd say it's at medium-open today.
> 
> Also got another temp dip, but I'm still above coverline, so as long as it stays above cover, I'll be all right. :af:
> 
> _Edit: I was soooo tired today, I caught myself falling asleep on the couch while I was reading/browsing the web. Took an hour long nap and still felt tired enough to go to bed around my usual 9:30pm later that night._
> 
> 
> *7 DPO* - Temp spiked back up by almost a whole degree (.72 to be exact) this morning. Whew! I was worried I'd keep dropping, and AF would show up early.
> 
> Still feeling like I might be getting a cold. Stuffy sinuses (which in turn are causing one ear to feel sore/achey), scratchy throat. I had trouble sleeping last night too. My heart felt like it was absolutely RACING for no apparent reason. I mean, I'm laying down and trying to sleep. Why should I feel like I had just run for my life?
> 
> Still lots of creamy CM, cervix seems to be lowering a little, but still firm and with a medium opening. My only other symptom this morning is a tender lower abdomen. It's a little odd that I have so few symptoms with AF only about a week away (though really, I hope she doesn't show up!)
> 
> _Edit @ 4pm: I am soooo sleepy today. Feel like I could just nod off right where I'm sitting. The only reason I haven't gone to take a nap is because I had trouble falling asleep last night, and I know that a nap this late in the day will only screw up my sleeping patterns even more.
> 
> I'm a little nauseated right now after drinking a glass of water, and I have some heartburn.
> 
> Edit at 8pm: Just had so much CM leaking that I had to run to the restroom to see if AF had appeared several days early -- but no, it's just far too much (creamy) CM! >.> Not sure what causes that. I haven't had enough water to drink today either, so you'd think that I'd be all dried up in there. This is not the case! Also, there was a faint pinkish tinge to the tissue when I wiped *once* last night. I told myself it was the bathroom lighting though. _
> 
> 
> *8 DPO* - Woke up with a stuffy nose again. Either my allergies are getting worse for some reason, or this is a very mild cold? Noticed very very slight discomfort in my BBs last night when I laid on my stomach. Usually by this point I'm so PMS-y that everything hurts. I can remember months where my BBs were so tender, moving my arms at all made them hurt. Not this month!
> 
> Noticed that my urine was a funny color this morning. It was a dark yellow that was closer to brown than yellow. Not dark brown or anything that'd indicate that I had blood in my urine, just a strange color I haven't seen before, even with UTIs. I drank an _okay_ amount of water yesterday, just not the same 3 liters I normally do.
> 
> Still seeing lots and LOTS of creamy CM. Cervix is getting higher, now the texture feels medium in firmness and the opening is medium-small today.
> 
> I am SOOO irritable this morning. The cats were seriously getting on my nerves.. they get wet food in the mornings, and even though I got up at the same time I do every day, all of them were crowding me, tripping me up, yowling at me and nearly getting stepped on - and it was driving me nuts! Usually I'm pretty tolerant of them because that's just their excitement for getting a special treat, but this morning I could have cheerfully locked them bot out in the back yard for the remainder of the morning. :growlmad:
> 
> _Edit @ 4:40pm - Still SO tired today. It's aggravating! Started getting a headache in both temples a little bit ago. My abs are ridiculously sore, like I did 100 sit-ups -- only I haven't done anything of the sort. This happens from time to time though I'm not sure why.
> 
> As I was typing this update, I got a fluttery feeling in the left side of my lower abdomen (uterus area).
> 
> Sensitive nipples, noticed blue veins on my chest when I was in the restroom earlier, and my cervix has closed up.
> 
> Edit @ 9:00pm - EVERYTHING. HURTS. My abs are sore, my back is sore, my neck and shoulders, my legs... I ache everywhere. Plus, I pigged out on dinner even though I wasn't all that hungry and now I'm feeling a little green. Early bedtime for me, because I'm feeling really crappy!_
> 
> *9 DPO* - *FF Updated my cross hairs today to CD 33 instead of CD 34, which makes today 10 DPO instead! See the entry below.**
> 
> 
> 10 DPO* - Sensitive nipples today, blue veins still easily visible. CP is medium high, medium opening, and firm. Still creamy CM, but less of it. Blood in the tissue when I blew my nose this morning. Wasn't particularly dry in the room last night, so not sure where that came from. Didn't feel like Wifezilla when I woke up today, which is good.
> 
> Gave myself an abdominal massage last night. Seemed to relieve a lot of the soreness, the heavy feeling in lower abdomen, and some discomfort which I'm assuming was due to bloat. I actually feel pretty darn good today!
> 
> Tested with Wondfos HPT and got BFN. Not even a tiny hint of a line! Erf. Going to try and wait until Saturday the 20th to test, if I can! I'm trying to keep my hopes up, since implantation may not even have occurred yet! [-o>
> 
> _Edit @ 6:30pm -- Strangely, all the things that were bothering me for the previous 9 - 10 days are GONE today. I was only slightly sleepy/fatigued, my twingy abdomen didn't bother me much at all... My nipples are only a tiny bit sensitive. I felt surprisingly well today, after feeling like crap yesterday! Even got a brief workout in today and some housework that I was putting off because I was so exhausted.
> 
> I wonder why everything disappeared? I hope it's a good sign!_
> 
> *11 DPO* - Woke up feeling very bloated this morning -- but we had salty french fries with dinner last night, so that's probably why I'm bloated. I'm not going to read too much into THAT one. Plus I drank 4 liters of water yesterday, not including my morning cup of coffee or the orange soda I had at dinner time (I splurged! Normally if we get takeout, I ask for unsweetened iced tea. Far fewer calories! lol)
> 
> Noticed two perfect circles of bumps around the outside of my areolas this morning. That's something I haven't seen before! I normally get, like, ONE of those, and today each BB had a perfect ring of them around the areola. Odd. And the blue veins aren't so prominent any more. Probably because of the bloating.
> 
> CM is still creamy, with little granular-looking bits. Still white, no odor. And there was less of it today than there has been.
> 
> My cervix was SO high this morning that I couldn't reach it, no matter how far I leaned back of forward.. not sure what to make of that! I couldn't tell what firmness it was, or whether or not it's even open. Hmmm.
> 
> Temp went down a littlle bit today. About .10°F, but it was a much cooler night last night than it has been for a little while, so I think that's why.
> 
> Sneezing like crazy today, woke up with my eyes and nose running like you wouldn't believe, and blood in the tissue when I blow my nose. That happens from time to time, but not often. Will keep an eye on it.
> 
> 
> *12 DPO* - June 19th, stay tuned!


What's with those weird little bumps around the outsides of my areolas? I've never had those before! And I've been through *seven* TWWs so far! Or, well, this one makes eight I guess. Haha


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!

Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...

1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:

5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated

6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)

7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...

8-9DPO: Random bouts of nausea off and on, particular food cravings... a little moody

10DPO: Temp dip, no nausea, strange dream about being chased by dragons?! LOL :haha: some light cramps, no spotting yet... Which is unusual, I usually start spotting on 10dpo... But with the large temp dip today, I feel as if I will be turning this red by tomorrow...#-o tested BFN

11DPO: Irritability in am, still no spotting! I rarely make it to 11dpo (like only 2 other times in my 9mos of tracking!) And I always had spotting by then? Starting to think that both myself and ff got my O date wrong? Or a slim possibility that I could be pregnant? Please look at my chart and tell me what you wonderful ladies think!!!:wacko: tested BFN

12DPO: I guess it could be 10dpo if I ovulated later than I thought... Mild cramps and bloating, temp spike, lots of random dreams these past few days... Gonna test again today so I guess we will see!:shrug: =BFN

CD1: The :witch: got me... Guessing I either ovulated later than I thought or I had chemical. Either way I'm out, on to cycle #10!
:dust: to all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Offbcafter7yr

1st month off bcp so who knows if i ovulated but or when my periods even coming.... 

Based on a 28 day cycle

9dpo 
super thirsty/dry mouth
back kinda hurts
boobs kinda hurt
tired
was cramping in the morning but it went away

10dpo
cramps!!!! I think i calculated wrong. I think my af is coming. Ive been feeling like its going to come any second all day today.. had a headache in the morning
7pm cramps are staying to subside a bit. Not so gooey either but still no blood at all. Soooo thirsty!!

11dpo
6am uhhhh i swore af was coming yesterday but the symptoms have disappeared. I feel pretty bloated like i cant really suck in my stomach that well. Idk whats going on. Withdrawal symptoms from the bcp pill? Maybe af is coming today
7am cramps are coming back.. still super thirsty. Ive peed 4 times this morning. I usually pee more after my coffee but jeez. I pee & 10 min later i have to go again. This is getting ridiculous. It could just be cuz im so thirsty i keep drinking water. Its kinda like when i had a uti but without the burning part. Thighs and back are sore
8am af is here. Darn


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> Alright, I'm back in for TTC#1 cycle 9... Have been kinda taking a break this cycle as far as tracking every little thing, lol! Me and the hubby took a mini weekend vacation for Memorial day, so I have been kind of slacking on charting and all that!:haha: But I kept charting just enough to know "about" when I ovulated, so I'm not out yet!
> 
> Oday: Some mild cramps, and light spotting...
> 
> 1-4DPO: Didn't really pay attention to every little thing, so nothing to report:haha:
> 
> 5DPO: Finally got my crosshairs today, sharp pain in right breast for only 3-4mins...:shrug: Also feeling kinda bloated
> 
> 6DPO: Some mild cramping, bloated, gassy, had terrible nightmares last night! ](*,)
> 
> 7DPO: Nausea in the morning off and on :sick:, had a minor nose bleed when blowing my nose (I never get nosebleeds?!) still bloated...
> 
> 8-9DPO: Random bouts of nausea off and on, particular food cravings... a little moody
> 
> 10DPO: Temp dip, no nausea, strange dream about being chased by dragons?! LOL :haha: some light cramps, no spotting yet... Which is unusual, I usually start spotting on 10dpo... But with the large temp dip today, I feel as if I will be turning this red by tomorrow...#-o tested BFN
> 
> 11DPO: Irritability in am, still no spotting! I rarely make it to 11dpo (like only 2 other times in my 9mos of tracking!) And I always had spotting by then? Starting to think that both myself and ff got my O date wrong? Or a slim possibility that I could be pregnant? Please look at my chart and tell me what you wonderful ladies think!!!:wacko: tested BFN
> 
> 12DPO: I guess it could be 10dpo if I ovulated later than I thought... Mild cramps and bloating, temp spike, lots of random dreams these past few days... Gonna test again today so I guess we will see!:shrug: =BFN
> 
> CD1: The :witch: got me... Guessing I either ovulated later than I thought or I had chemical. Either way I'm out, on to cycle #10!
> :dust: to all you wonderful ladies!

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Dana_Scully

1DPO: Nothing
2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.


----------



## tag74

Sorry 808! Fx.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.


updated


----------



## linz85

Can I join you ladies? I'm on my 3rd cycle of trying after getting my periods back properly in March after having my last child in Dec 13. I'm currently on (possibly) 15 dpo as FF had me down as O'd on the 4th but I don't temp, use tests or anything so I could of o'd anytime in the week. My last period was the 18th of May and I'm around 31/32 days. 
Not really been symptom checking but taken a few noted these past few days.
11dpo- feeling really tired, no other symptoms. 
12dpo- really gassy. Feeling full but really hungry lol.
13 dpo- struggling to go to the loo, however I'm weeing loads but I do drink up to 4litres a day to help my bowels.
14dpo- feeling a bit "wet" below so run to check and nothing is there. Very sparse cm but it's clear. Big bowel movement makes me feel a bit better. Very bunged up in the nose- possible hayfever.
15dpo- bfn test. Tired, miserable (probably due to the bfn) loose bowel movements, still hungry all the time. No sign of AF 
17dpo AF arrives, on with next month 
:-/


----------



## Dana_Scully

Dana_Scully said:


> 1DPO: Nothing
> 2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.

3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nausea


----------



## Offbcafter7yr

Offbcafter7yr said:


> 1st month off bcp so who knows if i ovulated but or when my periods even coming....
> 
> Based on a 28 day cycle
> 
> 9dpo
> super thirsty/dry mouth
> back kinda hurts
> boobs kinda hurt
> tired
> was cramping in the morning but it went away
> 
> 10dpo
> cramps!!!! I think i calculated wrong. I think my af is coming. Ive been feeling like its going to come any second all day today.. had a headache in the morning
> 7pm cramps are staying to subside a bit. Not so gooey either but still no blood at all. Soooo thirsty!!
> 
> 11dpo
> 6am uhhhh i swore af was coming yesterday but the symptoms have disappeared. I feel pretty bloated like i cant really suck in my stomach that well. Idk whats going on. Withdrawal symptoms from the bcp pill? Maybe af is coming today
> 7am cramps are coming back.. still super thirsty. Ive peed 4 times this morning. I usually pee more after my coffee but jeez. I pee & 10 min later i have to go again. This is getting ridiculous. It could just be cuz im so thirsty i keep drinking water. Its kinda like when i had a uti but without the burning part. Thighs and back are sore

Has anyone experienced this coming off bcp?

Nvm af came


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> *13 DPO* - AF cramps went away by bedtime last night and are only very faintly present this morning. I'm optimistic! Checked CP and I'm still high, medium, closed (tightly closed! Feels like a pin hole, even though I've had part of my cervix removed!).
> 
> Temp went back up this morning, phew! I was really worried it'd continue to drop and AF would show up. I'm starting to get really excited about this! I want to wait to test again until Sunday (Father's Day) just because I got a BFN yesterday and I want to give my body time to build up hCG if it's there.
> 
> Nipples aren't so sensitive this morning, but I could see the blue veins in my BBs again. They weren't present yesterday. Still seeing the raised bumps around the outside of my areolas. It's like I have permanent goosebumps there this month, which is still odd to me. DH says my BBs are wider. Honestly they felt a little like they were in the way this morning.
> 
> Woke up hungry, somewhat gassy. Have some body aches that I associate with this cold I have. I don't really have any other symptoms to report. No bloody nose this morning, but still sneezing and coughing.

Updated for today!

What do you gals think? I'm getting a little excited! I don't usually get AF cramps except on the day AF is due to appear? :shrug:


----------



## Natsumi

Ovulated June 10th, had light spotting.

0-5 DPO nothing out of the ordinary.

6 DPO had cramps when I went to go to sleep which kept me awake for a little bit.

7 DPO breasts sore but feeling good other than that.

8 DPO still sore. Also have a sore throat. 

9 DPO vivid dreams..which is very strange I don't dream at all and if I do then I don't remember a single thing. restless legs. sore throat went away.

10 DPO still sore, some stomache pains, aches in upper legs. restless legs after dinner. So annoying! Gassy. Smelling things no one else can smell. Vivid dreams.

11 DPO gassy. BB are not as sore. White/light yellow creamy CM.

TMI but Diarrhea everyday! Seriously going crazy over here, have one child but never in my life have these symptoms! And I only ever get AF symptoms within days of arrival.


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> *14 DPO* - Tested this AM, BFN! Ugh!
> 
> AF expected any day now. Longest LP was 17-18 days (was a Chem), average 14 days. But my temps are still well above cover line, CM still creamy and lots of it, and CP is still high. Checking previous cycles on FF, CP was always low by this point, and CM either dry or sticky.
> 
> BBs feel *enormous* and they're tender all over.
> 
> Lower abdomen is sore, but not in the way AF cramps feel. More like a strained muscle. My AF cramps usually feel like they burn. Bloated feeling in stomach and BBs, but my wedding band fits fine and I don't have a puffy face or anything. Hmmm.


Updated my list for today, 14 DPO.

Oh, AND I'm still getting bloody noses! Not enough so that it's gushing, but it's on the tissue every time I blow, or when I wipe my nose after sneezing.

I'm so impatient! I am really hoping AF doesn't show tonight! FF says I shouldn't have taken an HPT today, says I should have waited til this coming Tuesday. Well, I hope AF stays away and that I get my BFP by then!

No AF cramps what-so-ever. They usually show up riiiiight before AF, which was why I was so worried on 12 DPO. I had AF cramps that night, but they're gone now? :shrug:

Today I play the waiting game. AF shows up late in the evenings. I'll try not to go bonkers while I wait. :coffee:


----------



## Dana_Scully

Dana_Scully said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO: Nothing
> 2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.
> 
> 3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nauseaClick to expand...

4DPO: A lot of ewcm? Feeling beyond exhausted, no energy, muscles aching and a bit of a sore throat, could it be the start of a cold?

5DPO: No sign of the cold I thought I had... Felt some mini cramps in my uterus.


----------



## BabyIntegers

ireadyermind said:


> Updated for today!
> 
> What do you gals think? I'm getting a little excited! I don't usually get AF cramps except on the day AF is due to appear? :shrug:

I'm literally experiencing the exact same cramping as well as my L ovary keeps throbbing on and off. I never get cramps either until the first day of AF and then only that one day. I'm 9dpo. I hope we both get a :bfp:

:dust: to you honey!!!!!


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
So here I am on my cycle # who knows, I lost the count lol.. It's being 2 and half years trying so...
I just applied the trigger shot tonight so I will be ovulating any time between tomorrow and Tuesday. I went to my RE office last week and they told me next month we will be doing something more aggressive with femara+injections+trigger+iui
I am kind of nervous to be honest. We will try injectables for 3 cycles before finally giving up and start saving for IVF. I kind of hope we get our BFP this cycle so I don't have to get to the next one, I am not looking forward to stab myself every day with a shot hehehe...
Any news from you? Need all the optimism and good vibes this month!! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> So here I am on my cycle # who knows, I lost the count lol.. It's being 2 and half years trying so...
> I just applied the trigger shot tonight so I will be ovulating any time between tomorrow and Tuesday. I went to my RE office last week and they told me next month we will be doing something more aggressive with femara+injections+trigger+iui
> I am kind of nervous to be honest. We will try injectables for 3 cycles before finally giving up and start saving for IVF. I kind of hope we get our BFP this cycle so I don't have to get to the next one, I am not looking forward to stab myself every day with a shot hehehe...
> Any news from you? Need all the optimism and good vibes this month!! Sending you lots of :dust:

Heyyyyy :hi: Zyara how are you hun.....Glad to see you! AFM im on cycle #5 and im really hoping this the month for us...Im on 8dpo as of today and feeling fine...gonna try to test on Wednesday I will be 10 dpo! Fx for my BFp!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> 
> UpdatedClick to expand...


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> *15 DPO* - No AF today and -- ACK! I am seeing super super faint lines on my Wondfos! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I can see them within the 5 minute window and they stay there after, too! :yipee:
> 
> I attached some pics, what do you ladies think? I'm hesitant to mark anything as BFP for the moment. Need some darker lines? Maybe tomorrow!
> 
> CP still high firm medium. Lots of creamy CM. Temp increased today.
> 
> BBs getting more and more tender. Nips are perpetually pointy! Got another problem with blood on the tissue when I blow my nose, I could even smell the blood in there last night when I was trying to sleep.
> 
> No AF cramps, but lower abdomen is still sore/tender.
> 
> Was really nauseated last night after dinner. My mouth tasted like I had already thrown up even though I hadn't. It was still there after I brushed and flossed my teeth so I'm not sure what's going on with that.
> !


Holy cow, I think I see lines! :headspin: what do you think, ladies? I'm too nervous to call this a BFP even if it showed up within 5 mins!
 



Attached Files:







AAHHHH4.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 24









AAHHHH5.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CWB86

Definately is a line Hun- have you got a Digi one you can take? X


----------



## ireadyermind

CWB86 said:


> Definately is a line Hun- have you got a Digi one you can take? X

Unfortunately I don't have any digis. I have some FRERs but I did one yesterday and got a line so faint (within 3 mins!) that my camera won't pick it up. I'm waiting to use another one of those for a couple of days, and if I can't help myself from POAS I will use more Wondfos tomorrow. Haha


----------



## CWB86

I know what you mean, I got a positive on clear blue and the clear blue that tells you how many weeks.. But I couldn't resist using the cheap Internet test strips today just to check it's gone darker x


----------



## ireadyermind

CWB86 said:


> I know what you mean, I got a positive on clear blue and the clear blue that tells you how many weeks.. But I couldn't resist using the cheap Internet test strips today just to check it's gone darker x

Don't blame you! I have tons of these cheap ol' things and if I can keep myself from using them several times a day, I will surprise myself. Haha!

Congrats on your BFP too btw! :flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ireadyermind said:


> CWB86 said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I got a positive on clear blue and the clear blue that tells you how many weeks.. But I couldn't resist using the cheap Internet test strips today just to check it's gone darker x
> 
> Congrats :happydance:
> Don't blame you! I have tons of these cheap ol' things and if I can keep myself from using them several times a day, I will surprise myself. Haha!
> 
> Congrats on your BFP too btw! :flower:Click to expand...

Congrats to you as well :happydance:


----------



## Heatherga2015

congrats!!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats ireadyermind! The second line is definitely there :)


----------



## ireadyermind

Thanks ladies!

You gals are WAY more certain than I am... I keep telling myself that these don't mean anything yet! :dohh: lol

At the same time, I keep wanting to go POAS again. I know that FMU is the best to test with, though, so that's what's stopping me from taking another one so far.

I refuse to show DH until the line's darker though. >.>


----------



## fairyy

POAS on digi and show him that. I think as your are beyond 15dpo any urine with 3/4 hour hold would work fine.


----------



## Heatherga2015

I AGREE ^^^^^^^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ireadyermind

fairyy said:


> POAS on digi and show him that. I think as your are beyond 15dpo any urine with 3/4 hour hold would work fine.




Heatherga2015 said:


> I AGREE ^^^^^^^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



You ladies are seriously egging me on! lol

I've heard that the digitals are less sensitive than others. Since I'm only getting a tiny faint line on a FRER, should I wait a couple more days?


----------



## Heatherga2015

ireadyermind said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> POAS on digi and show him that. I think as your are beyond 15dpo any urine with 3/4 hour hold would work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> I AGREE ^^^^^^^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are seriously egging me on! lol
> 
> I've heard that the digitals are less sensitive than others. Since I'm only getting a tiny faint line on a FRER, should I wait a couple more days?Click to expand...

you can wait until the morning :growlmad: :haha: and take another frer!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairyy

Ok then wait till tomorrow morning and take a FRER. If it is darker then pull out the digi. I am sure FRER will be darker tomorrow.


----------



## ireadyermind

Heatherga2015 said:


> you can wait until the morning :growlmad: :haha: and take another frer!!! :hugs::hugs:

lol -- you're not the boss of me! ;) :haha: I kid, I kid.

I really wanna take a FRER tomorrow but I only have two left. Hmmm.

DH and I are currently sharing a car (the pickup is dead and we are debating on whether it's worth it to repair it AGAIN or to trade it in for a newer vehicle...) so I can't run out and grab anything while he's away from work. And if I go somewhere in the evening after he's home, he'll get suspicious! I could order some online, but they'd take days to get here. Hmmm, how could I be sneaky and get some digitals here without DH suspecting? I'd really like to surprise him with a definite positive!





fairyy said:


> Ok then wait till tomorrow morning and take a FRER. If it is darker then pull out the digi. I am sure FRER will be darker tomorrow.

I'm sure tempted! But everyone says hCG only doubles every 48 hours... do you think it'd really be all that much darker after only 24? 

So confusing! :wacko:


----------



## fairyy

Yes, I think it will. I see women posting the progression pics daily and it is always darker than the previous day. Do you have the patience to wait till Wednesday ? ;)


----------



## Heatherga2015

LOL ... i thought you would like the grumpy face.....im sooo freaking excited for you!!!!! i just KNOW it is your BFP..... :thumbup:


----------



## ireadyermind

fairyy said:


> Yes, I think it will. I see women posting the progression pics daily and it is always darker than the previous day. Do you have the patience to wait till Wednesday ? ;)

No! lol. I'm so impatient. But I have like 15+ Wondfos in there that I could use to hold me over. Those are progressively getting darker too, thank goodness.




Heatherga2015 said:


> LOL ... i thought you would like the grumpy face.....im sooo freaking excited for you!!!!! i just KNOW it is your BFP..... :thumbup:

Thank youuuuu :hugs:


----------



## zyara1981

ireadyermind said:


> ireadyermind said:
> 
> 
> *15 DPO* - No AF today and -- ACK! I am seeing super super faint lines on my Wondfos! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I can see them within the 5 minute window and they stay there after, too! :yipee:
> 
> I attached some pics, what do you ladies think? I'm hesitant to mark anything as BFP for the moment. Need some darker lines? Maybe tomorrow!
> 
> CP still high firm medium. Lots of creamy CM. Temp increased today.
> 
> BBs getting more and more tender. Nips are perpetually pointy! Got another problem with blood on the tissue when I blow my nose, I could even smell the blood in there last night when I was trying to sleep.
> 
> No AF cramps, but lower abdomen is still sore/tender.
> 
> Was really nauseated last night after dinner. My mouth tasted like I had already thrown up even though I hadn't. It was still there after I brushed and flossed my teeth so I'm not sure what's going on with that.
> !
> 
> 
> Holy cow, I think I see lines! :headspin: what do you think, ladies? I'm too nervous to call this a BFP even if it showed up within 5 mins!Click to expand...

I definitely see a line there!! Praying this is the beginning of your BFP!!!


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> So here I am on my cycle # who knows, I lost the count lol.. It's being 2 and half years trying so...
> I just applied the trigger shot tonight so I will be ovulating any time between tomorrow and Tuesday. I went to my RE office last week and they told me next month we will be doing something more aggressive with femara+injections+trigger+iui
> I am kind of nervous to be honest. We will try injectables for 3 cycles before finally giving up and start saving for IVF. I kind of hope we get our BFP this cycle so I don't have to get to the next one, I am not looking forward to stab myself every day with a shot hehehe...
> Any news from you? Need all the optimism and good vibes this month!! Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Heyyyyy :hi: Zyara how are you hun.....Glad to see you! AFM im on cycle #5 and im really hoping this the month for us...Im on 8dpo as of today and feeling fine...gonna try to test on Wednesday I will be 10 dpo! Fx for my BFp!Click to expand...

Wow how exciting!! Will be praying for you to get your BFP this month hun!! I got my HSG shot yesterday and I am pretty sure I ovulated today since I was having some ovary pain. We did our task tonight and we will again tomorrow and Wednesday. I only had 1 egg but still keeping my hopes. I am not really looking forward to the injectables hehehehe!! However I'll do anything tone able to make our dream baby come true.
Sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> So here I am on my cycle # who knows, I lost the count lol.. It's being 2 and half years trying so...
> I just applied the trigger shot tonight so I will be ovulating any time between tomorrow and Tuesday. I went to my RE office last week and they told me next month we will be doing something more aggressive with femara+injections+trigger+iui
> I am kind of nervous to be honest. We will try injectables for 3 cycles before finally giving up and start saving for IVF. I kind of hope we get our BFP this cycle so I don't have to get to the next one, I am not looking forward to stab myself every day with a shot hehehe...
> Any news from you? Need all the optimism and good vibes this month!! Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Heyyyyy :hi: Zyara how are you hun.....Glad to see you! AFM im on cycle #5 and im really hoping this the month for us...Im on 8dpo as of today and feeling fine...gonna try to test on Wednesday I will be 10 dpo! Fx for my BFp!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow how exciting!! Will be praying for you to get your BFP this month hun!! I got my HSG shot yesterday and I am pretty sure I ovulated today since I was having some ovary pain. We did our task tonight and we will again tomorrow and Wednesday. I only had 1 egg but still keeping my hopes. I am not really looking forward to the injectables hehehehe!! However I'll do anything tone able to make our dream baby come true.
> Sending you lots of :hug:Click to expand...

Awwww I hate you've gotta go through injectables but it will be all worth it in the end :hugs: FX that you catch that egg :spermy:...keep us posted hun


----------



## Dana_Scully

Dana_Scully said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO: Nothing
> 2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.
> 
> 3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nauseaClick to expand...
> 
> 4DPO: A lot of ewcm? Feeling beyond exhausted, no energy, muscles aching and a bit of a sore throat, could it be the start of a cold?
> 
> 5DPO: No sign of the cold I thought I had... Felt some mini cramps in my uterus.Click to expand...

6DPO: Lots of pinching, cramping and some dull ache in my uterus. Am I imagining all of these??? Super gassy too (Can't fake those!!! LOL)


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:


Updated


----------



## laughingduck

Well here goes the first TWW after an early miscarriage, looking for my rainbow! Only took one cycle to conceive my first so hoping for a BFP again, but not counting on it as my cycle is a bit screwy from the hormone shifts!

Ovulated June 21, we dtd in the evening of June 19 and again on June 22 (I had no idea when I would ovulate so we just did every 2-3 days). I had really bad ovulation cramp this time, the worst were on June 19th. I had left sided cramps on the day I ovulated.

1DPO: a little crampy and increased libido.
2DPO: very mild cramps in the morning, breasts larger, increased libido.
3 DPO: mild cramping in morning, nothing in afternoon, some more in the evening.
4 DPO: Not really any cramping in the morning but mild cramping and pressure/fullness feeling in my uterus in the evening. Breasts very tender today. Feeling tired. My temps have been nice and high and steady, unlike my last cycles BFP that ended in miscarriage. (page 428) Feeling pretty sure I'm pregnant again. Very nauseous right before bed ugh. Doubt it could be pregnancy related this early in the game but who knows.
5 DPO: cramping pretty much gone today except very mild twinges on left side. Snotty cm in the evening.
6 DPO: cramping still mostly gone. Very tired today. Had nightmares last night. Sore breast are gone unless I actually press on them. Really smelly armpits yuck! Extremes hunger in the evening.
7-8 Dpo: cramping still mostly gone unless I focus on it then it is very mild. BFN's (not expecting a BFP but have a bunch of IC's to use up and tested + on 8DPO last time so worth a shot!
9DPO: Mildly nauseous, tired. Boobs still big and a little sore. Still very low-grade cramps. BFN this morning. Some intense cramping for an hour or so late afternoon.
10 DPO: mildy cramping, snotty cm, larger breasts, slightly nauseous at dinner. Bfn this morning and feeling discouraged :(
11DOO: no cramping in morning. Gob of dark brown cm/tissue late morning. Not sure if this is AF coming early or maybe implantation bleed? Really hoping it's IB but not getting my hopes up. Feeling really emotional today.
12dpo: AF-like cramps very very bad, feels like it should be here full force but Im still just very lightly spotting on and off. AF not expected until Sunday so it will be two days early which is very unusual for me but my hormones are still weird from MC so who knows.
Ended up getting AF the evening of 12DPO, very early for me! Was a very weird cycle. Hope the mext is more normal!


----------



## ireadyermind

ireadyermind said:


> *16 DPO* - Woke up at 7:30am all on my own. It's nice to not be jolted awake by an alarm.
> 
> Temp spiked by about .4 degrees this morning, looking good! I hope it stays high!
> 
> FF says my average LP is 15 days (but the 'median' is 14.5 days?). That means I'm about 1 day late for AF.
> 
> Slightly darker line on FRER this morning. My camera can finally see it! I'm getting excited here, but trying to stay grounded. I feel like if FRER is so sensitive, shouldn't it be getting a LOT darker a lot faster than the Wondfos? I'll test again on Thursday with my last FRER and see what I get. Fingers crossed it's a sticky BFP! I had a chemical once and now I'm paranoid.
> 
> Creamy CM, and a lot of it. CP is high - firm - medium opening. Nipples still sensitive, but BBs have calmed down some. Still sneezing and sniffling, but a lot less blood on the tissue when I blow my nose. That's a good thing.
> 
> Attached a pic of my FRER. What do you ladies think?

Should I officially mark my original post as BFP and turn it green? I'm being so cautious!

What do you gals think?
 



Attached Files:







AAHHHH8.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 34









AAHHHH9.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Heatherga2015

YES MARK IT GREEN!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Heatherga2015

So my next question is what are all your symptoms?


----------



## ireadyermind

Heatherga2015 said:


> So my next question is what are all your symptoms?

My original DPO post is on thread pg 445. Since the "rules" for the thread said to only update that original post, that's what I've been doing.

For the most part I had next to *no* PMS symptoms this month at all. That's what started to get me really suspicious.

Then I got AF cramps right on schedule, but AF didn't show. I only get those kinds of cramps immediately before AF. So close to it, in fact, that the cramps signal "get to the bathroom NOW!" in a BFN cycle.

But what made me fairly certain was the fact that I was getting nosebleeds on and off for daaaayyyssss. I never get those! Did once when I went to Las Vegas in the summer. It's the desert out there, and the air is SO dry my nose couldn't cope. Haha.


So since I didn't have any PMS symptoms I wrote down every other little thing that I could think of to call a symptom this month, plus my CM and CP, how I slept, that sort of thing. :flower:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?


----------



## ireadyermind

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?

9 dpo is really early, I didn't get even a hint of a line until 14dpo! Maybe wait 2 or 3 days if you can stand it! I know I couldn't. lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

ireadyermind said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?
> 
> 9 dpo is really early, I didn't get even a hint of a line until 14dpo! Maybe wait 2 or 3 days if you can stand it! I know I couldn't. lolClick to expand...

Thanks im just so nervous b/c I really want a BFP....when did you start testing?


----------



## ireadyermind

5starsplus1 said:


> Thanks im just so nervous b/c I really want a BFP....when did you start testing?

About the same time as you! lol

I knew it'd be negative, but really I am a POAS addict and I hadn't done OPKs in like a week, so I had to get my fix. lol!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.


Updated with a question


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, I broke an tested this afternoon with a cheapie from Walmart and a 1st response and they were both neg.....Im not to sad b/c im only 9 dpo and it was with my afternoon urine and not FMU....I will test again in the morning at 10 dpo and hopefully something will show or do you ladies think I should wait a couple of days?

dont get discouraged :hugs::hugs: it is still VERY EARLY!!! :flower: you will get your bfp just wait about three days and use FMU. :hug:


----------



## ireadyermind

Heatherga2015 said:


> Updated with a question

The crampy feeling could be a lot of things. In April, I had cramps all month long, literally every single day, especially in the areas around my ovaries. They didn't seem to have a particular rhyme or reason. :dohh:

It could be ovulation pains, since you got some +OPKs right around then.

It could be a cyst forming, too. Hard to say.

Do you temp? It'd be much easier to see if you O'd for sure on the day you got the cramps!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Yeah, those cramps. I've had them for the last 5 cycles. I always think they're something.. then AF comes.


----------



## 808malia

Congrats ireadyermind!!!:happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months:baby:


----------



## ireadyermind

808malia said:


> Congrats ireadyermind!!!:happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months:baby:

Thank you! 
:wohoo:


----------



## 5starsplus1

ireadyermind said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks im just so nervous b/c I really want a BFP....when did you start testing?
> 
> About the same time as you! lol
> 
> I knew it'd be negative, but really I am a POAS addict and I hadn't done OPKs in like a week, so I had to get my fix. lol!Click to expand...

Yea this is the earliest ive ever tested lol....I think ima just wait until Friday morning.....if im indeed preggo it will definitely show by then


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> 
> Updated with a questionClick to expand...

I had these cramps 2 cycles ago and of course ended up bn nothing...but hun we all are different so don't give up!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Dana_Scully said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO: Nothing
> 2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.
> 
> 3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nauseaClick to expand...
> 
> 4DPO: A lot of ewcm? Feeling beyond exhausted, no energy, muscles aching and a bit of a sore throat, could it be the start of a cold?
> 
> 5DPO: No sign of the cold I thought I had... Felt some mini cramps in my uterus.Click to expand...
> 
> 6DPO: Lots of pinching, cramping and some dull ache in my uterus. Am I imagining all of these??? Super gassy too (Can't fake those!!! LOL)Click to expand...

7DPO: A lot of dull pain in my uterus, pressure, kinda feels like I'm gonna pee myself. Over salivating, sweet taste in my mouth. Tested with internet cheapy BFN (Kinda would've been surprised otherwise ) Argh can't stop peeing in the evening!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> Well I am On CD5 and my period is gone. I AM :sex: tonight, just cuz i WANT it!!! LOL :happydance: but i think we are going to use the coconut oil starting in 4 days. And try and :sex: every other day until i see EWCM and then continue this is the plan!! FX :blush::shipw:
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee:Click to expand...


----------



## lovebabyhopes

That's a whole lot of DTD girlfriend! ;)


----------



## Heatherga2015

we are definitely trying LOL


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Heatherga2015 said:


> we are definitely trying LOL

A+++++++++++ for effort!


----------



## Heatherga2015

LMAO :haha: :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show ....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me


----------



## tag74

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show ....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me

If it makes you feel any more hopeful, I had AF cramps the morning I got my BFP. :) Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show ....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me
> 
> If it makes you feel any more hopeful, I had AF cramps the morning I got my BFP. :) Hang in there! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks and yes it makes me feel much better...I went t o get waxed and the girl was like ur abs seems really tight today are you doing a lot of ab wrkouts :shrug: lol uh no...me thinking to myself well maybe it's a baby in there lol....after I came back to wrk I had a glob of creamy cm when I went to the bathroom...could this be the start of something or am I really reaching b/c AF is due on Saturday? Please be honest!


----------



## tag74

I am liking the sounds of that!!! Those were my only real symptoms...AF like cramps and lots of creamy CM! :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> I am liking the sounds of that!!! Those were my only real symptoms...AF like cramps and lots of creamy CM! :happydance:

:happydance: :hugs: thanks a bunch!


----------



## tag74

When will you test?


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> When will you test?

Since AF is due on Saturday I really wanna wait until Monday but my friend said she could draw my blood today and tell me this afternoon but do I really wanna know if it's a BFN....I think I wanna hold out lol!


----------



## Heatherga2015

5star---my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ireadyermind

5starsplus1 said:


> Hey ladies, im having cramps like the ugly witch wants to show ....Im just so upset b/c I thought for sure this would be our month....My friend said she would draw my blood today if I wanted her to but Im just like do I really wanna know if im not pregnant or should I just really wait until the witch shows...Im boobs are kinda sore but it could be just AF symptoms....I wanna just scream right now....Now im not sure if my tubes are indeed blocked or if my body hadn't gotten back right since ive bn off BC, but ive bn off the mirena since November...Lord please help me

I got AF cramps and lots of CM this month too! But the cramps went away and AF never showed, the CM kept on coming and then a few days later, faint BFP!

I really think I O'd later than FF says I did. It says I'm currently 18DPO but I think it's more like 15 or 16 right now, which would explain why I wasn't getting any lines on what I *thought* was 14 DPO. 

So hang in there, you're not out until AF shows! :hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:

updated


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> updatedClick to expand...

FX for hun


----------



## 5starsplus1

I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:



I say test with a FRER in the morning and buy a dollar test now and test now.... LOL i hope this is good news for you!!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> I say test with a FRER in the morning and buy a dollar test now and test now.... LOL i hope this is good news for you!!!!Click to expand...

 Thanks Heather but one lady in another thread seems to think that a faint line on a OPK could be either or....it could be AF arrival or early pregnancy....Ima just wait n see if AF comes Saturday and if not I will test on Monday....this is so stressful :cry:


----------



## ireadyermind

5starsplus1 said:


> I was just trying to feed my desire to POAS without bn disappointed with a BFN lol.....believe it or not I really wasn't expecting to see anything lol....I actually have a faint line on the OPK....I don't know what to think....I had more creamy cm in my undies and it was a lot this time....can you ladies help me figure this out I will try to upload this pic from my phone if this means anything....let me know if you ladies want me to try to upload it or I wont bother :winkwink:

LH is present in your system all throughout your cycle, it rises around ovulation and is low before and after.

That's why the OPK is only considered a positive if the test line is _as dark as_ or _darker than_ the control line.

Some people have days in their cycle where their OPKs are stark white, but me personally -- I have faint lines all month long, except around ovulation, when I get the dark lines. Half my month, the lines are 50% as dark as control, too, which is confusing. I can't really watch a progression on my strips. 

Here's a good article on the subject, hope it helps! 

https://peeonastickfreak.com/opk-as-a-hpt/


----------



## 5starsplus1

I guess the increase in cm had me a little excited :cry: I will try to hold out n see if Af shows


----------



## lovebabyhopes

There is always 2 lines on an OPK.. Hang in there!


----------



## Natsumi

Okay so I'm new here, and I can't edit my posts yet. But this morning I got a BFP, and now I don't feel crazy anymore! Re-posting my symptoms and adding the rest of them. I am 16 DPO today. Period is usually around the 28th.

Ovulated June 10th, had light spotting.

0 to 5 DPO - nothing out of the ordinary.

6 DPO - had cramps when I went to go to sleep which kept me awake for a little bit.

7 DPO - BB are sore but feeling good other than that.

8 DPO - BB still sore. Also have a sore throat.

9 DPO - VERY vivid dreams..which is very strange I don't dream at all and if I do then I don't remember a single thing. Restless legs. Sore throat went away.

10 DPO - BB still sore, some stomach pains, aches in upper legs. Restless legs after dinner. So annoying! Gassy. Smelling things no one else can smell! Vivid dreams.

11 DPO - still gassy. BB are not as sore. White/light yellow creamy CM.

12 DPO - more CM than yesterday. still having very vivid dreams. lower back feels sore. became really itchy randomly and started getting a rash on my chest, like acne but itchy.

13 DPO - BB a lot more sore than they have been. also look bigger. vivid dreams, lower back pain, hungry, STILL smelling random smells that no one else does. Boyfriend made me laugh and it felt like I pulled a muscle in my stomach!! Felt THAT in my last pregnancy very very early, before I was even a month along.

14 DPO - same as yesterday, in every way!

15 DPO - SAME except my nipples have yellow fluid coming out of them! Colostrum?? I couldn't believe it!

16 DPO - BFP this morning! :happydance:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ok ladies I took this last night, tell me what you think honestly!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150625_194011.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 45


----------



## 5starsplus1

Natsumi said:


> Okay so I'm new here, and I can't edit my posts yet. But this morning I got a BFP, and now I don't feel crazy anymore! Re-posting my symptoms and adding the rest of them. I am 16 DPO today. Period is usually around the 28th.
> 
> Ovulated June 10th, had light spotting.
> 
> 0 to 5 DPO - nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> 6 DPO - had cramps when I went to go to sleep which kept me awake for a little bit.
> 
> 7 DPO - BB are sore but feeling good other than that.
> 
> 8 DPO - BB still sore. Also have a sore throat.
> 
> 9 DPO - VERY vivid dreams..which is very strange I don't dream at all and if I do then I don't remember a single thing. Restless legs. Sore throat went away.
> 
> 10 DPO - BB still sore, some stomach pains, aches in upper legs. Restless legs after dinner. So annoying! Gassy. Smelling things no one else can smell! Vivid dreams.
> 
> 11 DPO - still gassy. BB are not as sore. White/light yellow creamy CM.
> 
> 12 DPO - more CM than yesterday. still having very vivid dreams. lower back feels sore. became really itchy randomly and started getting a rash on my chest, like acne but itchy.
> 
> 13 DPO - BB a lot more sore than they have been. also look bigger. vivid dreams, lower back pain, hungry, STILL smelling random smells that no one else does. Boyfriend made me laugh and it felt like I pulled a muscle in my stomach!! Felt THAT in my last pregnancy very very early, before I was even a month along.
> 
> 14 DPO - same as yesterday, in every way!
> 
> 15 DPO - SAME except my nipples have yellow fluid coming out of them! Colostrum?? I couldn't believe it!
> 
> 16 DPO - BFP this morning! :happydance:

Yayyy congrats.....can I ask if you don't mind, hy didn't you test before 16 dpo or did you....Im just trying to see if I still have hope


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies I took this last night, tell me what you think honestly!!!

I am so excited for you dear!! I hope this is your month!! 
I am terrible to see lines on test tho. Did you say you took it last night? I will do FMU to be more accurate, maybe wait for tomorrow morning and re test? Oh I am so hopeful this is your BFP hun!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I took this last night, tell me what you think honestly!!!
> 
> I am so excited for you dear!! I hope this is your month!!
> I am terrible to see lines on test tho. Did you say you took it last night? I will do FMU to be more accurate, maybe wait for tomorrow morning and re test? Oh I am so hopeful this is your BFP hun!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: I have the original pic and I will try to upload that....Im just so emotional right now b/c I really want this to be the start of my BFP....how is everything with you!


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Ok ladies I took this last night, tell me what you think honestly!!!

i want to say i see the very faint hint of something but i am not sure i have such bad line eyes.... i took a clinical guard hpt and opk yesterday just to satisfy my POAS addiction....i could swear i saw something but it is waayyy to early for anything lol....the opk had a slight line left though.... :shrug:

but loves and hugs your way we have to wait a few more days i have 8 days left. but im testing on the 30th just cause lol:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Here is the original ladies
 



Attached Files:







20150625_191308.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 48


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I took this last night, tell me what you think honestly!!!
> 
> i want to say i see the very faint hint of something but i am not sure i have such bad line eyes.... i took a clinical guard hpt and opk yesterday just to satisfy my POAS addiction....i could swear i saw something but it is waayyy to early for anything lol....the opk had a slight line left though.... :shrug:
> 
> but loves and hugs your way we have to wait a few more days i have 8 days left. but im testing on the 30th just cause lol:hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTI
> 
> I am really stressing right now b/c I want this so bad....The only thing I can do is sit back and wait and pray that the line gets darker...I am keeping everything crossed for the both of us :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:

updated[/QUOTE]


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies, im 10 dpo today and i had spotting around 5/6 dpo and nothing since, ive zero symptoms except im hungry alot today and ive every now and again a tugging or pinching low down and shooting pains erm downstairs :lol:


----------



## Abeejuicy

Hello this is my very first forum Period. Never done anything like this so I'm a little nervous. Let me get started .

I have been TTC since May 21,2015 so for two months now. Didn't get to BD during my last month's fertility window ,we did BD May 20,21& 28 each time he came inside but I started AF on the 29th of May.
So all this month during all my windows which some websites said my fertility window started on the 10th of June some said the 15th of June, so we started :sex: on the 10th, 13th, 17th,19th and 24th of June . On the June 14th and 15th I felt horrible,nausea no appetite because I felt sick,sharp stomach pains/Cramping and been feeling different sorts of symptoms not sure what day I would have conceived or if I have. My cycle day is 31 my AF will be here on the 29th which is in a few days , right now I am 11 dpo.

OD(oubvulation day) : I didn't feel any different (Not sure if my OD was on the 10th or 15TH so I'll just start from the 15th the symptoms I've been experiencing)

1 DPO: Cramping ,Nausea 
2 DPO: Cramping , Nausea went away no longer feeling random sickness
3 DPO:cramps (maybe gas pain) hurts badly very sharp never experienced this much cramping in one month,constipated.
4 DPO:more cramping woke me up out of my sleep very sharp pain for 30mins went to the bathroom TMI but had diarrhea. 
5 DPO:sex felt no symptom other than felt sick after :sex:
6 DPO:nothing
7 DPO:extremely tried/Bad cramping 
8 DPO:fullness in lower abdomen,nausea at night ,breast tingling 
9 DPO:light cramping 
10 DPO:light cramping on and off during the day ,We did :sex: he came in me.
11 DPO:nothing ,some cramping but nothing painful, very light.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Abeejuicy said:


> Hello this is my very first forum Period. Never done anything like this so I'm a little nervous. Let me get started .
> 
> I have been TTC since May 21,2015 so for two months now. Didn't get to BD during my last month's fertility window ,we did BD May 20,21& 28 each time he came inside but I started AF on the 29th of May.
> So all this month during all my windows which some websites said my fertility window started on the 10th of June some said the 15th of June, so we started :sex: on the 10th, 13th, 17th,19th and 24th of June . On the June 14th and 15th I felt horrible,nausea no appetite because I felt sick,sharp stomach pains/Cramping and been feeling different sorts of symptoms not sure what day I would have conceived or if I have. My cycle day is 31 my AF will be here on the 29th which is in a few days , right now I am 11 dpo.
> 
> OD(oubvulation day) : I didn't feel any different (Not sure if my OD was on the 10th or 15TH so I'll just start from the 15th the symptoms I've been experiencing)
> 
> 1 DPO: Cramping ,Nausea
> 2 DPO: Cramping , Nausea went away no longer feeling random sickness
> 3 DPO:cramps (maybe gas pain) hurts badly very sharp never experienced this much cramping in one month,constipated.
> 4 DPO:more cramping woke me up out of my sleep very sharp pain for 30mins went to the bathroom TMI but had diarrhea.
> 5 DPO:sex felt no symptom other than felt sick after :sex:
> 6 DPO:nothing
> 7 DPO:extremely tried/Bad cramping
> 8 DPO:fullness in lower abdomen,nausea at night ,breast tingling
> 9 DPO:light cramping
> 10 DPO:light cramping on and off during the day ,We did :sex: he came in me.
> 11 DPO:nothing ,some cramping but nothing painful, very light.

:test: lol and welcome hun!


----------



## 5starsplus1

RedRose19 said:


> hi ladies, im 10 dpo today and i had spotting around 5/6 dpo and nothing since, ive zero symptoms except im hungry alot today and ive every now and again a tugging or pinching low down and shooting pains erm downstairs :lol:

Hey RedRose when do u plan to test?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> updatedClick to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Hey Heather when are you gonna test?


----------



## Abeejuicy

Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Abeejuicy said:


> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.

When will you test?


----------



## Abeejuicy

5starsplus1 said:


> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...

I was thinking when AF is due... on the 29th if she doesn't show up


----------



## 5starsplus1

Abeejuicy said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking when AF is due... on the 29th if she doesn't show upClick to expand...

gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## Abeejuicy

5starsplus1 said:


> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking when AF is due... on the 29th if she doesn't show upClick to expand...
> 
> gotcha :thumbup:Click to expand...

What about you any news on getting your BFP?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Abeejuicy said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking when AF is due... on the 29th if she doesn't show upClick to expand...
> 
> gotcha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What about you any news on getting your BFP?Click to expand...

Im due tomorrow...wanted to hold out until the 29th to test...tested yesterday I posted it maybe a page back....some say that can see a faint line im not sure.....may test Sunday morning if AF is a no show


----------



## Abeejuicy

5starsplus1 said:


> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking when AF is due... on the 29th if she doesn't show upClick to expand...
> 
> gotcha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What about you any news on getting your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Im due tomorrow...wanted to hold out until the 29th to test...tested yesterday I posted it maybe a page back....some say that can see a faint line im not sure.....may test Sunday morning if AF is a no showClick to expand...

I would love to test on the 29th with you


----------



## Dana_Scully

Dana_Scully said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO: Nothing
> 2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.
> 
> 3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nauseaClick to expand...
> 
> 4DPO: A lot of ewcm? Feeling beyond exhausted, no energy, muscles aching and a bit of a sore throat, could it be the start of a cold?
> 
> 5DPO: No sign of the cold I thought I had... Felt some mini cramps in my uterus.Click to expand...
> 
> 6DPO: Lots of pinching, cramping and some dull ache in my uterus. Am I imagining all of these??? Super gassy too (Can't fake those!!! LOL)Click to expand...
> 
> 7DPO: A lot of dull pain in my uterus, pressure, kinda feels like I'm gonna pee myself. Over salivating, sweet taste in my mouth. Tested with internet cheapy BFN (Kinda would've been surprised otherwise ) Argh can't stop peeing in the evening!Click to expand...

8DPO: Stretching, pinching in the uterus. Bad mood, hopefully not PMS!

9DPO: Pain in the uterus, trouble sleeping (Could just be the change of schedule) BFN in the morning, feeling sad :( Dizziness and weakness in the evening.

10DPO: AM and PM internet cheapies BFN. Will be testing with FRER in the morning. Having bad cramps, some cm but no blood yet. Feeling very depressed :( Edit: Sharp pain off and on, left side of uterus.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing well...AFM just trying to drop in and update before my day of bball games with my boys begins...AF is a no show this morning but I'm not getting excited just yet because I know a woman should get her cycle between 12-14 days after ovulation so with that bn said she can show up between today and Monday :cry: but I'm certainly not looking for her :haha: if anyone sees her redirect her away from my address please and thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Hey Heather when are you gonna test?[/QUOTE]


I am testing probably on the 30th and then again on the 4th. But i have been using:shrug: some cheapies lol and i know im waay to early.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Hey Heather when are you gonna test?


I am testing probably on the 30th and then again on the 4th. But i have been using:shrug: some cheapies lol and i know im waay to early.[/QUOTE]

How many dpo are you


----------



## tag74

Thinking of you 5star. I am really crossing everything for you!! xo

Afm...I may be in the early stages of miscarrying unfortunately. Still too early to tell. I should know next Thursday after my next scan. :cry:


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Heather when are you gonna test?
> 
> 
> I am testing probably on the 30th and then again on the 4th. But i have been using:shrug: some cheapies lol and i know im waay to early.Click to expand...

How many dpo are you[/QUOTE]

Today im only 7 dpo, but i feel as if i implanted yesterday and/or this morning....i don't know i have been experiencing lots of pinches and pulls in my ovary area and cramps....nausea...and last night and now my breast are hurting but who know maybe just pms..... expected period is 7/4/2015


----------



## Natsumi

5starsplus1 said:


> Yayyy congrats.....can I ask if you don't mind, hy didn't you test before 16 dpo or did you....Im just trying to see if I still have hope

Thank you! and actually yes I forgot! I tested around 13 DPO. I couldn't wait any longer I felt like I was going crazy with all my symptoms! It was a BFN but I was like, nope makes no sense. So waited to see if my levels went up some more and tested again and that's when I got my BFP. Don't give up yet! :)


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> Thinking of you 5star. I am really crossing everything for you!! xo
> 
> Afm...I may be in the early stages of miscarrying unfortunately. Still too early to tell. I should know next Thursday after my next scan. :cry:

Thank you so much Tag and ohhhhh nooooo, why do you think that u may be miscarrying sweetie? I really wish I was near you to give you a huge hug :hugs:.....Im really praying for you...We are all family on here and Im really feeling ur pain right now....I hope this is not the case for you hun :nope::cry::friends::hug:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Heather when are you gonna test?
> 
> 
> I am testing probably on the 30th and then again on the 4th. But i have been using:shrug: some cheapies lol and i know im waay to early.Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are youClick to expand...

Today im only 7 dpo, but i feel as if i implanted yesterday and/or this morning....i don't know i have been experiencing lots of pinches and pulls in my ovary area and cramps....nausea...and last night and now my breast are hurting but who know maybe just pms..... expected period is 7/4/2015[/QUOTE]

FX for you my friend :friends:


----------



## 5starsplus1

Natsumi said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Yayyy congrats.....can I ask if you don't mind, hy didn't you test before 16 dpo or did you....Im just trying to see if I still have hope
> 
> Thank you! and actually yes I forgot! I tested around 13 DPO. I couldn't wait any longer I felt like I was going crazy with all my symptoms! It was a BFN but I was like, nope makes no sense. So waited to see if my levels went up some more and tested again and that's when I got my BFP. Don't give up yet! :)Click to expand...

Thanks and im still hanging in there


----------



## rockstarlove9

Jelly.Bean said:


> I saw this on a different website and thought that it was an awesome idea. I know that there are threads on here where you can compare symptoms. But you can't be sure of who ended up pregnant and who didn't unless you go through the countless number of pages and read all of the posts.
> 
> So here are the rules:
> 
> - Only make ONE post about your DPO and symptoms
> 
> - Edit/update your post when you have more signs/symptoms to share
> 
> - State what DPO you are and the signs/symptoms that you are experiencing on that day
> 
> - Make sure to update your post when you do get AF or a bfp
> 
> When you get AF, turn your text red, if you get a BFP, turn your text green for easier obsessing
> 
> That way we can stalk those that get BFPs, we can obsess over your symptoms during the 2ww!

Hi all here are my symptoms at 9DPO:
-sensitivity to smells
-backache
-headache
-light headed
-really nauseous
-indigestion
-bloated
-gassy
-cm thats a mix between creamy/watery more watery than creamy though
-cp; med, med, closed.

The headache, dizziness,backache and nausea hit me all in a wave almost thought i was gonna pass out at work it was so sudden. Also my cp just changed as yesterday it was high,soft, and closed.
10dpo: had some spotting that actually reached my panties thought it was at for sure it was at but just spotting. Bloated, backache, and gassy
11dpo: gassy,backache,sensitive nipple, twinge/pulling by left ovary no idea what that was about tested after work BFN but af still isn't due for a few days so there's still hope I guess....
12dpo:headache,acne breakout, bloated, fatigue, twinge pulling but centrally located, bloody irony taste in mouth, light-headed, cp: medium, firm, closed, gassy, cm: creamy,sticky mix actual solid crumb-like discharge mixed in with watery creamy cm when i did the cp check. AF due in literally two days thinking she'll be a little early. tempted to test again just for the heck of it, slowly become a poas addict, also got this pain under my belly button like a pulling...
Well af showed her face I'll change the color to red when I get to a real computer can't do it off my phone. Thanks for letting me track my dpos

15DPO: AF is here.

16dpo: so last night i mistakenly thought af had showed her face and my wait was over but i think its was just heavy spotting, because this morning when i woke up she was gone and now i have what i call run off, the mucky grayish pink discharge that you get after your period im so confused. BFN, af like spotting, acne, backache, and irritable. Lord help us all especially my bf he's getting the worst of it...


----------



## bxsr

Hi everyone,
I just got my BFP at 9 DPO today, so figured I would share my symptoms (or lack of symptoms)
1-5 DPO: Nothing at all. Was unsure about O date, so just lots of BD'ing!
6 DPO: Cramps all day (nothing severe, but they kept recurring throughout the day). Tender BB's and nipples. Spotting began
7 DPO: Huge temp dive (almost back to coverline). One instance of a couple spots of bright red blood. Cramping and tender BB's again. Began to feel congested
8-9 DPO: Light spotting. Felt "leaky" like AF was supposed to show up. BFN on 8 DPO and BFP on 9 DPO!

I still feel like AF could show up at any time, so I'm only cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Dana_Scully

1DPO: Nothing

2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.

3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nausea[/QUOTE]

4DPO: A lot of ewcm? Feeling beyond exhausted, no energy, muscles aching and a bit of a sore throat, could it be the start of a cold?

5DPO: No sign of the cold I thought I had... Felt some mini cramps in my uterus.

6DPO: Lots of pinching, cramping and some dull ache in my uterus. Am I imagining all of these??? Super gassy too (Can't fake those!!! LOL)

7DPO: A lot of dull pain in my uterus, pressure, kinda feels like I'm gonna pee myself. Over salivating, sweet taste in my mouth. Tested with internet cheapy BFN (Kinda would've been surprised otherwise ) Argh can't stop peeing in the evening!

8DPO: Stretching, pinching in the uterus. Bad mood, hopefully not PMS!

9DPO: Pain in the uterus, trouble sleeping (Could just be the change of schedule) BFN in the morning, feeling sad :( Dizziness and weakness in the evening.

10DPO: AM and PM internet cheapies BFN. Will be testing with FRER in the morning. Having bad cramps, some cm but no blood yet. Feeling very depressed :( Edit: Sharp pain off and on, left side of uterus.

11DPO: BFN with FRER in the morning, BFN cheapie in the evening. Feeling crampy on and off, a lot of lower backache and itchy boobs. Also had a nausea in the afternoon after waking up. I really don't know what to think. At this point I'm not even sure I want to try again next month... :(

12DPO: 2 BFN cheapies, one in the morning and one in the evening. Nausea on and off, I was sure AF was gonna arrive this morning but nothing. Mild cramps in the morning. Tonight I'm feeling normal, except for a little backache and some hip pain on my right side. Big glob of yellow super stretchy cm tonight O_O

13 DPO: Light BFP on FRER! Still felt like period was gonna come this morning.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Dana_Scully said:


> 1DPO: Nothing
> 
> 2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.
> 
> 3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nausea



4DPO: A lot of ewcm? Feeling beyond exhausted, no energy, muscles aching and a bit of a sore throat, could it be the start of a cold?

5DPO: No sign of the cold I thought I had... Felt some mini cramps in my uterus.

6DPO: Lots of pinching, cramping and some dull ache in my uterus. Am I imagining all of these??? Super gassy too (Can't fake those!!! LOL)

7DPO: A lot of dull pain in my uterus, pressure, kinda feels like I'm gonna pee myself. Over salivating, sweet taste in my mouth. Tested with internet cheapy BFN (Kinda would've been surprised otherwise ) Argh can't stop peeing in the evening!

8DPO: Stretching, pinching in the uterus. Bad mood, hopefully not PMS!

9DPO: Pain in the uterus, trouble sleeping (Could just be the change of schedule) BFN in the morning, feeling sad :( Dizziness and weakness in the evening.

10DPO: AM and PM internet cheapies BFN. Will be testing with FRER in the morning. Having bad cramps, some cm but no blood yet. Feeling very depressed :( Edit: Sharp pain off and on, left side of uterus.

11DPO: BFN with FRER in the morning, BFN cheapie in the evening. Feeling crampy on and off, a lot of lower backache and itchy boobs. Also had a nausea in the afternoon after waking up. I really don't know what to think. At this point I'm not even sure I want to try again next month... :(

12DPO: 2 BFN cheapies, one in the morning and one in the evening. Nausea on and off, I was sure AF was gonna arrive this morning but nothing. Mild cramps in the morning. Tonight I'm feeling normal, except for a little backache and some hip pain on my right side. Big glob of yellow super stretchy cm tonight O_O

13 DPO: Light BFP on FRER! Still felt like period was gonna come this morning.[/QUOTE]

Super huge congrats....you never gave up after those BFN and that's great....Im so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

bxsr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got my BFP at 9 DPO today, so figured I would share my symptoms (or lack of symptoms)
> 1-5 DPO: Nothing at all. Was unsure about O date, so just lots of BD'ing!
> 6 DPO: Cramps all day (nothing severe, but they kept recurring throughout the day). Tender BB's and nipples. Spotting began
> 7 DPO: Huge temp dive (almost back to coverline). One instance of a couple spots of bright red blood. Cramping and tender BB's again. Began to feel congested
> 8-9 DPO: Light spotting. Felt "leaky" like AF was supposed to show up. BFN on 8 DPO and BFP on 9 DPO!
> 
> I still feel like AF could show up at any time, so I'm only cautiously optimistic.

Congrats bxsr :happydance:


----------



## lilpeggypants

Hi there, Just got my BFP today. I was poor at tracking symptoms daily---but I want to say the last few days symptoms, which are very different than any other months that resulted in BFN. I am 15 DPO and about 3 days ago, I saw a gob of yellowish/green EWCM. Just like snot when you have a cold. I looked it up online and it is a strong sign of pregnancy. Next few days I had stabbing pains right behind my belly button...sometimes it would radiate down towards my uterus. Then stabbing pains in uterus and cervix that would radiate down my thigh. These pains go off and on for the last couple of days. Also, I've been having lower back pains off and on during this time and one very strong instance of nausea 2 days ago. Then I went to the doctor this morning, they ran a urine test and I got a BFP! One last thing I wan to mention--we have been trying for 5 months and the first 4 months we used Pre-seed. This month I switched to Zestica and BINGO! I don't know if it was the Zestica or just by chance...so I thought I would put it out there just in case.


----------



## EvinsMommy09

In May I didn't take my pills as I should, finished the pack & had AF, took 2 wks of next pack not as I should either then stopped. I had AF for 4 days so I am 15 DPO according to that AF. For the past 2 weeks I have had PMS symptoms, which I normally just have them a wk before AF. I feel very full/bloated, slight cramping, lower back pain, and very moody. Basically all the symptoms of PMS but I did all of a sudden get dizzy last night. My first pregnancy was 7 years ago and I do remember feeling like I was going to start my AF, I insisted I wasn't pg but a week late I went ahead and took a test and BFP. I had no pregnancy symptoms through that pregnancy, besides my asthma got a little worse. now I am only a day or two late but I took a few different tests and all were BFN. What do y'all think??


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie
> 
> CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.
> 
> CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
> 
> 
> updated

[/QUOTE]

update


----------



## Dana_Scully

5starsplus1 said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> 1DPO: Nothing
> 
> 2DPO: Thick yellow cm, exhausted and 2 headaches.
> 
> 3DPO: Some yellow cm, some ewcm and the same headache accompanied by nausea
> 
> 
> 
> 4DPO: A lot of ewcm? Feeling beyond exhausted, no energy, muscles aching and a bit of a sore throat, could it be the start of a cold?
> 
> 5DPO: No sign of the cold I thought I had... Felt some mini cramps in my uterus.
> 
> 6DPO: Lots of pinching, cramping and some dull ache in my uterus. Am I imagining all of these??? Super gassy too (Can't fake those!!! LOL)
> 
> 7DPO: A lot of dull pain in my uterus, pressure, kinda feels like I'm gonna pee myself. Over salivating, sweet taste in my mouth. Tested with internet cheapy BFN (Kinda would've been surprised otherwise ) Argh can't stop peeing in the evening!
> 
> 8DPO: Stretching, pinching in the uterus. Bad mood, hopefully not PMS!
> 
> 9DPO: Pain in the uterus, trouble sleeping (Could just be the change of schedule) BFN in the morning, feeling sad :( Dizziness and weakness in the evening.
> 
> 10DPO: AM and PM internet cheapies BFN. Will be testing with FRER in the morning. Having bad cramps, some cm but no blood yet. Feeling very depressed :( Edit: Sharp pain off and on, left side of uterus.
> 
> 11DPO: BFN with FRER in the morning, BFN cheapie in the evening. Feeling crampy on and off, a lot of lower backache and itchy boobs. Also had a nausea in the afternoon after waking up. I really don't know what to think. At this point I'm not even sure I want to try again next month... :(
> 
> 12DPO: 2 BFN cheapies, one in the morning and one in the evening. Nausea on and off, I was sure AF was gonna arrive this morning but nothing. Mild cramps in the morning. Tonight I'm feeling normal, except for a little backache and some hip pain on my right side. Big glob of yellow super stretchy cm tonight O_O
> 
> 13 DPO: Light BFP on FRER! Still felt like period was gonna come this morning.Click to expand...

Super huge congrats....you never gave up after those BFN and that's great....Im so happy for you :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.
> 
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking when AF is due... on the 29th if she doesn't show upClick to expand...
> 
> gotcha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What about you any news on getting your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Im due tomorrow...wanted to hold out until the 29th to test...tested yesterday I posted it maybe a page back....some say that can see a faint line im not sure.....may test Sunday morning if AF is a no showClick to expand...

Hey hun!! Any news or updates with you?? How is everything going? I keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping this is your month!!
Big :hug: for you!!


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!! Just stopping by to wish you all a happy start of the week and also hoping we get to see more post turning green!!
Congratulations to all the BFP!!
I am about 7 dpo and honestly haven't symptom spot this cycle at all. I had some cramping for the past few days and also today I been so bloated but that's about it. I am so ready to start my next cycle so we can do the injectables and IUI!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abeejuicy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lol I'm sort of nervous , I've been excited to test before but never experienced the different symptoms I've been going through this month.
> 
> 
> When will you test?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking when AF is due... on the 29th if she doesn't show upClick to expand...
> 
> gotcha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What about you any news on getting your BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Im due tomorrow...wanted to hold out until the 29th to test...tested yesterday I posted it maybe a page back....some say that can see a faint line im not sure.....may test Sunday morning if AF is a no showClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun!! Any news or updates with you?? How is everything going? I keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping this is your month!!
> Big :hug: for you!!Click to expand...

Hey hun....Im 2-3 days late for my cycle and I got a BFN this morning...Im not sure what's going on but we shall see in the next couple of days...when will you test?


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie
> 
> CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.
> 
> CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
> i had a bad headache as well today. i have been in pretty much in a good mood but i do have a short fuse.
> 
> CD 23 - 10 DPO more pinching on right side, off and on nausea, pinching around the right side of my belly button as well, crampy, tender breasts but not sooo bad, but my nipples are tender to the touch. i think these symptoms are common around this time for PMS symptoms i have, I just don't know anymore and it is frustrating me.:growlmad: I won't test again until 7/3/2015.
> 
> update


[/SIZE]

update


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie
> 
> CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.
> 
> CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
> i had a bad headache as well today. i have been in pretty much in a good mood but i do have a short fuse.
> 
> CD 23 - 10 DPO more pinching on right side, off and on nausea, pinching around the right side of my belly button as well, crampy, tender breasts but not sooo bad, but my nipples are tender to the touch. i think these symptoms are common around this time for PMS symptoms i have, I just don't know anymore and it is frustrating me.:growlmad: I won't test again until 7/3/2015.
> 
> update
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> updateClick to expand...

Hang in there hunny.....Im out until July!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Hang in there hunny.....Im out until July![/QUOTE]

What???? did you start??


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Hang in there hunny.....Im out until July!

What???? did you start??[/QUOTE]

Yes today around 1130....It's ok I will be in Vegas in a couple of days and when I get back I will go do a HSG to see if my tubes are blocked, so im ok with bn out for June, July is going to be a great month :happydance:

When will you test again!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Hang in there hunny.....Im out until July![/QUOTE]

What???? did you start??[/QUOTE]

Yes today around 1130....It's ok I will be in Vegas in a couple of days and when I get back I will go do a HSG to see if my tubes are blocked, so im ok with bn out for June, July is going to be a great month :happydance:

When will you test again![/QUOTE]

im holding out until 7/3/2015-7/4/2015, but i am telling you i am getting CM that i have never gotten before and i am feeling a different kind of pinching cramps and a different kind of nauseous feeling. i don't know maybe i am just crazy!!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Hang in there hunny.....Im out until July!

What???? did you start??[/QUOTE]

Yes today around 1130....It's ok I will be in Vegas in a couple of days and when I get back I will go do a HSG to see if my tubes are blocked, so im ok with bn out for June, July is going to be a great month :happydance:

When will you test again![/QUOTE]

im holding out until 7/3/2015-7/4/2015, but i am telling you i am getting CM that i have never gotten before and i am feeling a different kind of pinching cramps and a different kind of nauseous feeling. i don't know maybe i am just crazy!!![/QUOTE]

Im hoping this is ur month...Im looking forward when I get off of vacation to see ur BFP...what cycle is this for you?


----------



## Heatherga2015

actively trying (tracking everything but temp) its been 7 months, but we haven't gotten pregnant in 9 years since my daughter was born and we haven't tried to prevent it at all.....so i don't know, ob gyn will not do any further testing other than an ultrasound i had ( which was normal and i was ovulating then and he could see the egg) until we have been actively trying for a year.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> actively trying (tracking everything but temp) its been 7 months, but we haven't gotten pregnant in 9 years since my daughter was born and we haven't tried to prevent it at all.....so i don't know, ob gyn will not do any further testing other than an ultrasound i had ( which was normal and i was ovulating then and he could see the egg) until we have been actively trying for a year.

I was on the mirena for 6 years and I think that's why I haven't conceived yet.....My dr use to say try a year and see what happens but now I think they wanna do the test just to shut me up hahahaha...My baby is 8 years old and I ready for another one :baby:


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Hi ladies.. here is my firt real stab at this. I have a 1 year old and my husband and I are NTNP, although, I would be lying if I said I was a tad hopeful. Hence why I'm here.. We oonly want to have 2 children and I'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here I am. 

CD 1-6 = AF
CD 7 = BD (strangely enough had EWCM after BDing)
CD 9 = BD (strangely enough had EWCM after BDing)
CD 12 = BD
CD 14 = BD
CD 15 = Supposed O date. I don't temp but believe I O'd. Crampy, CM, etc. 
CD 16 // 1DPO = BD (Lotiony CM)
2 DPO = Feeling bloated and tired
tbd...


----------



## Heatherga2015

WELL.....another BFN.....i think i am making up crap in my head like always...ugh.....i am sooo depressed now.....11 dpo and i am literally wanting to throw the towel in..
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> WELL.....another BFN.....i think i am making up crap in my head like always...ugh.....i am sooo depressed now.....11 dpo and i am literally wanting to throw the towel in..

No no no I will not allow you to give up on something you want so much....It's not over yet....has the witch showed, no so keep ur head up and don't let that one neg test get you down....Ok let's say ur out this cycle, there is always next cycle, one step closer to ur BFP...You can't let BFN get you down b/c it causes tooooo much stress and that's not healthy....we will get our BFP Heather trust me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

you are right and soooo sweet :hugs: . its just frustrating....i feel like im getting all these symptoms (which lets be honest i do every month) and i feel really confident but then WHAM!! :dohh: but i thank you i am just an emotional wreck my uncle died and this BFN and i feel sick to my stomach and im just having a hard time this month :nope: but thank you so much for you supporting words of encouragement


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> you are right and soooo sweet :hugs: . its just frustrating....i feel like im getting all these symptoms (which lets be honest i do every month) and i feel really confident but then WHAM!! :dohh: but i thank you i am just an emotional wreck my uncle died and this BFN and i feel sick to my stomach and im just having a hard time this month :nope: but thank you so much for you supporting words of encouragement

Awwww im so sorry for your lost sweetie :hugs: and of course I understand the frustration this happen to me last cycle....my period was 3 days late and the only reason I didn't think I was preggo is b/c of the 2 BFN....oh well I had to just say next cycle is my BFP cycle :happydance: We will keep each other encouraged until our BFP :hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie
> 
> CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.
> 
> CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
> i had a bad headache as well today. i have been in pretty much in a good mood but i do have a short fuse.
> 
> CD 23 - 10 DPO more pinching on right side, off and on nausea, pinching around the right side of my belly button as well, crampy, tender breasts but not sooo bad, but my nipples are tender to the touch. i think these symptoms are common around this time for PMS symptoms i have, I just don't know anymore and it is frustrating me.:growlmad: I won't test again until 7/3/2015.
> 
> CD 24 - 11 DPO BFN of dollar cheapie, SUPER EMOTIONAL, peeing alil bit more than usual, nauseated to the point where i can't eat anything for lunch so far......breasts are sore, nipples are sore...cm is creamy/sticky, idk if its all in my head or what we shall see......
> 
> update

update


----------



## CJSay

Hey y'all! I just wanted to share my story as some encouragement for you all! I'm currently 4 wks pregnant (cross your fingers that it sticks!) but this thread DEFINITELY helped me with the 2ww. 

March 10 I got my implanon removed. I didn't get AF for 2 months after I got it removed, which was super frustrating! When I finally did it was super light. I took opk to make sure my body was ovulating after not having a period for two years. I ovulated on CD22 and got my AF 4 days later! I convinced myself that I had Luteal Phase Defect and was super bummed. My husband is in the navy and he will be gone for a while starting on Sunday. I felt this clock ticking because I wanted to get pregnant before he left! Anyways, my next cycle was my last chance before he left! I took OPKs again and ovulated on CD29. I thought for sure that I was going to get my period and that I would just have to wait another year before I could get pregnant. Here are my symptoms!


1DPO: constipation, nausea, anxiety (All PMS signs for me)

2DPO: gas, constipation, appetite +, cramps, sex drive + 

3DPO: appetite +, sex drive +, gas

4DPO: cravings, gas, appetite +, nausea, insomnia, frequent urination, backaches 

5DPO: gas, indigestion, cramps

6DPO: cramps, creamy/sticky CM

7DPO: nausea, cramps, left pelvic pain (I think from constipation) and frequent urination 

8DPO: watery CM, indigestion, constipation, fatigue, cramps. Barely tinted pink when I wiped around 1430, and none since then. Left side still kind of cramping

9DPO: watery CM, fatigue, headaches, gas, nausea, left pelvic pain, constipation, backaches. Very light pinkish spotting again when wiping at 14:12. None in pantyliner. Vivid dream during nap. No spotting since wiping

10DPO: brown spotting. Pink spotting when wiping at 00:18. Stronger than last 2 days, none in pantyliner. Then brown spotting when wiping, which faded throughout the day. I spent about 4 hours in a freezer lifting heavy boxes which maybe contributed to heavier spotting. Took HPT and it was negative. Sure AF is on the way. I don't even feel pregnant, but I don't know what that feels like. 

11DPO: brown spotting, didn't take HPT, emotional, acne, gas. Barely spotting brown. Couple drops in pantyliner. Brown/red when I wipe. Again, sure AF is on the way because implantation doesn't last this long and isn't red. 

12DPO: brown spotting. Vivid dream about having one of those babies from child development class in high school, and then it turned into a rat and ran away. Took a HPT at 03:00 and negative. Took another at 15:00 and it was positive! Very faint but a line is a line! Took 4 more at 20:00 and all positive!! 

13DPO: brown spotting, major thirsty past few days. 

14DPO: minimal spotting, like barely tinted brown when I wipe. Went in to doc this am after holding pee all night. Their urine test was negative! Took a HPT and it was positive. The ones they use aren't as sensitive as the ones you take at home so I'm going back in a week to get retested. 

I was 100% positive that I was getting AF because I don't feel much different than I would starting a period! I'm bloated too! But I got that BFP! So happy baby making to you all!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Updated:



lovebabyhopes said:


> hi ladies.. Here is my firt real stab at this. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if i said i was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We oonly want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just oing last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo - no symptoms
> tbd...


----------



## zyara1981

@ 5starsplus1
Hey girl! I hope you have a wonderful vacation time and enjoy it 100% 
I am sorry the evil witch got you but oh well, we have to keep trying and it will happen for us right? I am happy you'll be doing the HSG to check everything is good, also I heard lots of woman got their BFP on the first 3 months after doing it so let's hope you get your BFP very very soon love!!
Sending you a big hug!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M.  i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie
> 
> CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.
> 
> CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
> i had a bad headache as well today. i have been in pretty much in a good mood but i do have a short fuse.
> 
> CD 23 - 10 DPO more pinching on right side, off and on nausea, pinching around the right side of my belly button as well, crampy, tender breasts but not sooo bad, but my nipples are tender to the touch. i think these symptoms are common around this time for PMS symptoms i have, I just don't know anymore and it is frustrating me.:growlmad: I won't test again until 7/3/2015.
> 
> CD 24 - 11 DPO BFN of dollar cheapie, SUPER EMOTIONAL, peeing alil bit more than usual, nauseated to the point where i can't eat anything for lunch so far......breasts are sore, nipples are sore...cm is creamy/sticky, idk if its all in my head or what we shall see......:sex: p.m.
> 
> CD 25 - 12 DPO :sex: a.m. i am feeling out guys....:cry: i don't know, last night i had bad insomnia, and cried twice lol...then i had vivid dreams .but this morning i have like zero symptoms i have a small amount of nausea but nothing like yesterday....very little pinchy feeling in the right side. boobs aren't sore, cm is still creamy, cp is high, soft, closed. :nope: i just don't think i am pregnant....i will test tonight with afternoon pee with a frer and then on Saturday Morning with frer with fmu. FX
> 
> update

update


----------



## 5starsplus1

Fx for you Heather :hugs:


----------



## Heatherga2015

you whats weird.....i checked my cervix again just a minute ago and i have ewcm again, i took another opk, and it was negative i m soo confused now...lol


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> you whats weird.....i checked my cervix again just a minute ago and i have ewcm again, i took another opk, and it was negative i m soo confused now...lol

 Oh Wow....yea I dont know maybe this is the start if ur BFP :happydance:


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> you whats weird.....i checked my cervix again just a minute ago and i have ewcm again, i took another opk, and it was negative i m soo confused now...lol
> 
> Oh Wow....yea I dont know maybe this is the start if ur BFP :happydance:Click to expand...

i doubt it, i just got another bfn on a frer with fmu at 13dpo....i think i am out.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Updated



lovebabyhopes said:


> hi ladies.. Here is my firt real stab at this. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if i said i was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We oonly want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just oing last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo = no symptoms
> 4dpo = no symptoms
> 5dpo = no symptoms / some very light cramping in afternoon
> 
> tbd...


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> @ 5starsplus1
> Hey girl! I hope you have a wonderful vacation time and enjoy it 100%
> I am sorry the evil witch got you but oh well, we have to keep trying and it will happen for us right? I am happy you'll be doing the HSG to check everything is good, also I heard lots of woman got their BFP on the first 3 months after doing it so let's hope you get your BFP very very soon love!!
> Sending you a big hug!!

Hey hun I don't know how I missed this....I've bn bz trying to go on vacation I guessed I over looked it....sorry...but yes I'm grateful that I can get in so early and get that test done to ease my mind....I also read where ladies got BFP right after that test too so yes I'm really hoping it wrks for me as well....n yes we will get our BFP very soon hun and I'm glad you have a positive attitude about it :hugs:....where are you in this cycle? I think AF left the building lol....she didn't come along with me in the flight so hopefully she's lost for another 9 months


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Updated



lovebabyhopes said:


> hi ladies.. Here is my first real stab at this thread. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if I said I was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We only want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just ovulating last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo = no symptoms
> 4dpo = no symptoms
> 5dpo = no symptoms / some very light cramping in afternoon
> 6dpo = no real symptoms other than some light cramping on and off
> 
> tbd...


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> @ 5starsplus1
> Hey girl! I hope you have a wonderful vacation time and enjoy it 100%
> I am sorry the evil witch got you but oh well, we have to keep trying and it will happen for us right? I am happy you'll be doing the HSG to check everything is good, also I heard lots of woman got their BFP on the first 3 months after doing it so let's hope you get your BFP very very soon love!!
> Sending you a big hug!!
> 
> Hey hun I don't know how I missed this....I've bn bz trying to go on vacation I guessed I over looked it....sorry...but yes I'm grateful that I can get in so early and get that test done to ease my mind....I also read where ladies got BFP right after that test too so yes I'm really hoping it wrks for me as well....n yes we will get our BFP very soon hun and I'm glad you have a positive attitude about it :hugs:....where are you in this cycle? I think AF left the building lol....she didn't come along with me in the flight so hopefully she's lost for another 9 monthsClick to expand...

Hi hun! I'm so happy you enjoyed your vacation time and to see that positivism growing! I am sure we r so close to our BFP, is just matter of time for both of us. 
I am either 12 or 13 dpo, the witch should be here by Wednesday and then I'll go to my RE to see how we will work out this next cycle. I am very excited about it. I been with breast tenderness and some cramping the past week but nothing out of normal. Since I started ttc every month I have different symptoms and some none at all so I stopped symptom sporting hehehe... I tested yesterday to see if the trigger is out and is no longer showing. If I am late then I'll probably test again but something tells me the witch will show up and next month we will start our injectables cycle with IUI.
How is all going for you? When you will have the HSG done?? Sending you a big hug!!


----------



## rockstarlove9

SO i thought i was out for this cycle. last night around ten i started bleeding lightly and it was accompanied by cramps and even a few blood clots here and there only one that was kind of big. But when i woke up this morning the blood was replaced by the what i call run off, the pinkish grayish creamy discharge that usually follows my period. I dont even know what to do from this point. Do i consider this af or just some abnormal spotting that i should see a gyno for??? 

Any advice, opinions, or support welcome THanks in advanced....:wacko::wacko::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!

CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:

CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy

CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.

CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:

CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.

CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.

CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:

CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:

CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:

CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:

CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.

CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft

CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:

CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:

CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie

CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.

CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
i had a bad headache as well today. i have been in pretty much in a good mood but i do have a short fuse. 

CD 23 - 10 DPO more pinching on right side, off and on nausea, pinching around the right side of my belly button as well, crampy, tender breasts but not sooo bad, but my nipples are tender to the touch. i think these symptoms are common around this time for PMS symptoms i have, I just don't know anymore and it is frustrating me.:growlmad: I won't test again until 7/3/2015.

CD 24 - 11 DPO BFN of dollar cheapie, SUPER EMOTIONAL, peeing alil bit more than usual, nauseated to the point where i can't eat anything for lunch so far......breasts are sore, nipples are sore...cm is creamy/sticky, idk if its all in my head or what we shall see......:sex: p.m.

CD 25 - 12 DPO :sex: a.m. i am feeling out guys....:cry: i don't know, last night i had bad insomnia, and cried twice lol...then i had vivid dreams .but this morning i have like zero symptoms i have a small amount of nausea but nothing like yesterday....very little pinchy feeling in the right side. boobs aren't sore, cm is still creamy, cp is high, soft, closed. :nope: i just don't think i am pregnant....i will test tonight with afternoon pee with a frer and then on Saturday Morning with frer with fmu. FX 

AF GOT ME ON THE 4TH OF JULY


----------



## zyara1981

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie
> 
> CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.
> 
> CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
> i had a bad headache as well today. i have been in pretty much in a good mood but i do have a short fuse.
> 
> CD 23 - 10 DPO more pinching on right side, off and on nausea, pinching around the right side of my belly button as well, crampy, tender breasts but not sooo bad, but my nipples are tender to the touch. i think these symptoms are common around this time for PMS symptoms i have, I just don't know anymore and it is frustrating me.:growlmad: I won't test again until 7/3/2015.
> 
> CD 24 - 11 DPO BFN of dollar cheapie, SUPER EMOTIONAL, peeing alil bit more than usual, nauseated to the point where i can't eat anything for lunch so far......breasts are sore, nipples are sore...cm is creamy/sticky, idk if its all in my head or what we shall see......:sex: p.m.
> 
> CD 25 - 12 DPO :sex: a.m. i am feeling out guys....:cry: i don't know, last night i had bad insomnia, and cried twice lol...then i had vivid dreams .but this morning i have like zero symptoms i have a small amount of nausea but nothing like yesterday....very little pinchy feeling in the right side. boobs aren't sore, cm is still creamy, cp is high, soft, closed. :nope: i just don't think i am pregnant....i will test tonight with afternoon pee with a frer and then on Saturday Morning with frer with fmu. FX
> 
> AF GOT ME ON THE 4TH OF JULY

Sorry the witch caught you sweetie, hope this next cycle will be the lucky one for all of us. Sending you a big hug!


----------



## tryin4another

Hi guys , well this is my 13th cycle of trying but first with donor sperm as my partner has a low sperm count , I was hoping some of you ladies could give me some encouraged to and this will give me someone to obsess with , I will update 
1DPO - NOTHING 

2DPO- NOTHING 

3DPO - WIND 

4DPO - WIND 

5DPO - UTERINE TWINGES , GAS , LOADS OF CREAMY WHITE CM, IVE NEVER HAD AN ABUNDANT OF CM AFTER OVULATION USUALLY IM DRY , CERVIX IS TOO HIGH TO REACH , FEEL VERY WET DOWN THERE , THERE WAS NEARLY A TEASPOON OF CM IN UNDERWEAR , SORRY TMI 

6DPO - : cramps in groin area , CM dried up a bit but really really horny , did anyone else feel this way , I don't usually get too frisky after OV lol but oucha lol

7DPO so this is weird , I just got a positive on an opk not as positive as my last positive 8 days ago but exactly the same as control line , I know it isn't ovulation as I have been having all these other symptoms last week etc , well today I have a cold sore like feeling in my nose which I haven't had in forever and my gums and tongue feel weird xx

8dpo Got what I thought was a VF line yesterday but today nada so either I was imagining it , or its because I didn't use FMU, today I've been tired , broke down in spots on my face, just a few but it's not like me , I feel very wet down there all the time , on off light cramps, still have swollen lymph nodes and that's about it. I will update again tomorrow , I'm going to test again tomorrow just to see lol POAS addict here lol x


----------



## AnAuburnTiger

Well, I purposefully stayed away from posting my symptoms here to keep from obsessing as much. I obsessed anyway, of course. I wasn't sure whether to even post these at this point anyway, but I found it useful to go back to my previous cycle post in this thread and compare day-by-day, 

Third Cycle TTC:

I messed up royally and took FertilAid for about 2 weeks. FF couldn't even detect ovulation this month. So my temps were totally whacko. 

1DPO: Nothing. 
2DPO: AF cramps? Weird, never happened before. Breasts are not sore, which is unusual for me. 
3DPO: Cramps. 
4DPO: Hot flashes, migraine, pinching lower left abdomen (identical to last cycle's 4DPO)
5DPO: Could not get going in the morning, emotional and teary, no appetite until the evening, when I ate hubby's frozen corn dogs at 9PM after dinner
6DPO: Sharp pinching near cervix (felt like), sharp cramps throughout abdomen, mood swings
7DPO:Itching everywhere, dull aching lower abs like I had done situps, clumpy CM, long dreams about people dying and calling 911
8DPO: Sore teeth, long dreams again, tilted cervix, red spots on face
9DPO: More long dreams, one about a baby, pale pink spotting, orangish spots in EWCM
10DPO: AF Cramps. Oh, hello, WITCH!

I didn't have my normal breakouts and the breast tenderness didn't start until around day 5 or 6. Cervix has stayed soft and mostly high. Now I want to get through these next 13 days.

Edit to add: FF did originally put my crosshairs on CD 13, but they were taken away 9DPO. So these days were just based off of my originally assumed ovulation day.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Updated



lovebabyhopes said:


> hi ladies.. Here is my first real stab at this thread. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if I said I was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We only want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just ovulating last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo = no symptoms
> 4dpo = no symptoms
> 5dpo = no symptoms / some very light cramping in afternoon
> 6dpo = no real symptoms other than some light cramping on and off
> 7dpo = nothing, nadda
> 8dpo = nothing so far
> 
> tbd...

Sorry, I have the most boring symtpoms compared to others on here. lol. My only saving grace is that I had little to no symptoms when I was pregnant with my son until after missed period. So, I'm not too worried about the lack of symptoms. Almost comforting in a way.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank You Ladies for All Your Support!!
> 
> CD 6- AF is gone, :sex:
> 
> CD 7 - :sex: just been wanting to BD not really thinking this is going to help our chances LOL. :haha::haha: CP is high, soft, open. CM is watery creamy
> 
> CD 8 - :sex: i tried to say No but hubby just wont stop touching me :haha: I think i am going to have to wear a Burlap Sack on to bed LOL
> cm becoming more EWity lol but not quite there...... cp high, soft, open.
> 
> CD 9 - :sex: IN P.M. oh yea globs of EWCM now, and crampy feeling, geesh i ovulate so early im guessing since its 24-48 hours i will be ovulating on CD11:thumbup: swim little buddies swim :spermy: i took a cheapie OPK at 6:00pm and it was negative so i guess im not ovulating quite yet......:wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD10- :sex: in A.M., i tried to put look ugly and pass on bding this morning since i wanted to skip a day HA that went out the window, i wore a baggy tshirt and night pants and socks and that seems like it made it worse.... LOL :shrug::shrug: I am going to try and not let him touch me tonight so that way we can at least have a 24 hour break..geesh MEN :bike: im alil crampy but we shall see what the day holds, onward and upward :plane: watery creamy cm.
> 
> CD 11 - :sex: IN P.M. i give up, he just is not going to build any sperm up. i don't know if it will help anyways i am so confused with my CM and OPK, i have watery creamy cm, high open and soft position :shrug::shrug: i had cramps some today, i don't know whats going on maybe ill have EWCM again and then ovulate or maybe i have already I have NO idea.
> 
> CD12 - positive OPK, severe cramps like ive never had them before, but my cm is like creamy. We did not BD today. :cry::cry:
> 
> CD13- positive OPK again :sex: in the A.M. so maybe i will still be ok. CM is watery, and extreme nausea and pain in abdomen, i believe i got food poisoning. I felt bad all day. :sick:
> 
> CD 14 - :sex: A.M., i had the worst diarrhea today which confirms my food poisoning idea...HAPPY FREAKING FATHERS DAY!!! Ughh i feel terrible :sick::sick:
> 
> CD 15 - 2DPO - nothing really to report other than feeling unloved by hubby, which is crazy cuz i know he loves me lol, the only other thing in CM is milky/creamy, and just cleaning alittle. :dust:
> 
> CD 16 - 3dpo tired, tender breasts and a crampy feeling on my right side can someone give me some input on this??? i have never felt anything like this THIS early!!! :wacko: cm is creamy/watery.
> 
> CD 17 - 4DPO?? :shrug: pink on tissue after :sex: in a.m , tender beasts, a nauseated feeling, and cramps :coffee: :sex: IN p.m. CM is chunky creamy cm. cp-high, soft
> 
> CD 18 - 5DPO :sex: in a.m. crampy, alil nauseated, tender breasts.....(oh all of my cramps even in ovulation have been on my right side.) and i checked my cm and its ewcm but mixed with chunky creamy...i dont know what that is about.....its not left over semen due to its stretchy and does not soak into tissue.... :wacko::wacko:
> 
> CD 19 - 6DPO emotional :cry::cry:, crying and carrying on, cramps and nauseated after i ate and riding in car (maybe motion sickness) :sick: cm is creamy, cp is high soft and closed. cramps :hissy: we shall see....i took a clinical hpt and opk and i thought i saw something but i think it was an indent but on opk there was a slight line, i just needed to pacify my POAS addiction for a moment i know it was too soon. :dohh:
> 
> CD 20 - 7DPO :sex: A.M. pinches in right and left ovaries, cramps ughhh :growlmad: nose stopped up, tender breasts kinda bad, nausea off and on, headache, hungry. CM cramy...BFN on internet cheapie
> 
> CD 21- 8 DPO :sex: P.M. AGAIN with the pinches both sides more on my right though, light nausea, hungry, lightly tender breasts, nipples sore. BFN of internet cheapie.
> 
> CD 22 - 9DPO Another BFN on internet cheapie, headache :nope: , sore breasts, AGAIN with the pinching :shrug:, no nausea so far... I think im out this time too...i just now don't feel confident in this month and i am getting discouraged and i am not trying no more after this month. :cry:
> i had a bad headache as well today. i have been in pretty much in a good mood but i do have a short fuse.
> 
> CD 23 - 10 DPO more pinching on right side, off and on nausea, pinching around the right side of my belly button as well, crampy, tender breasts but not sooo bad, but my nipples are tender to the touch. i think these symptoms are common around this time for PMS symptoms i have, I just don't know anymore and it is frustrating me.:growlmad: I won't test again until 7/3/2015.
> 
> CD 24 - 11 DPO BFN of dollar cheapie, SUPER EMOTIONAL, peeing alil bit more than usual, nauseated to the point where i can't eat anything for lunch so far......breasts are sore, nipples are sore...cm is creamy/sticky, idk if its all in my head or what we shall see......:sex: p.m.
> 
> CD 25 - 12 DPO :sex: a.m. i am feeling out guys....:cry: i don't know, last night i had bad insomnia, and cried twice lol...then i had vivid dreams .but this morning i have like zero symptoms i have a small amount of nausea but nothing like yesterday....very little pinchy feeling in the right side. boobs aren't sore, cm is still creamy, cp is high, soft, closed. :nope: i just don't think i am pregnant....i will test tonight with afternoon pee with a frer and then on Saturday Morning with frer with fmu. FX
> 
> AF GOT ME ON THE 4TH OF JULY

so sorry Heather :hugs:


----------



## zyara1981

Hello girls!! How is everyone doing lately??
Thinking of you all!! Sending you :hug:


----------



## tryin4another

Hi there wishing all of us baby dust xxxx :baby::baby:


----------



## pinkgem100

ok here goes....

6-8DPO - bit tired, needing to wee

9dpo - tired, wretching and feeling sicky!!

10dpo - tired, wretching and feeling sick if I don't eat

11dpo - cervix has gone awol!! tired and sickly!! BFN

12dpo - as as all above, gassy some light cramps BFN

13 dpo - very faint BFP!!!! gonna test again on sunday if af stays away x

14dpo... no af yet... will test again tomorrow if she stays away. still feeling same as other days, sicky etc 



xoxo


----------



## Petal1

Hi, we have been trying for nine cycles, this one is our 10th, if there is not positive this month i have brought some online fertility tests for DH to take! I am currently four days post ovulation and had sex four days leading upto, and day of ovulation. Will tell you my 
symptoms: 

1dpo - nothing
2dpo - bloated, few cramps
3dpo - was asked if i was pregnant!! My belly was so bloated that this women thought i was pregnant...hoping she sensed it! Also had more cramps
4dpo - cramps, still bloated. Tested on a 10ml and bfn.
5dpo - feel nothing. Bfn on a 10ml (which says i can test from 7dpo for accurate results. Starting to give up)


----------



## Heatherga2015

goodluck to everyone!!! im waiting for my fertile week so ill be joining in shortly


----------



## Mommakay1002

Hey ladies! I just found this thread. I don't think I am doing it right but thought I'd share my symptoms. I hope you all don't mind! 
:flower:

1dpo & 2dpo- diarrhea, cramps, bloating, creamy cm (felt "wet" all day)

3dpo- gassy, congestion, creamy cm (felt "wet" all day), bloated

4dpo- creamy cm, gassy

5dpo- creamy cm, twinges, cramps, acne

6dpo- creamy cm, twinges, acne

7dpo- diarrhea, gassy, creamy cm, faint bfp

8dpo- creamy cm, gassy, another faint bfp

9dpo-creamy cm, gassy, bfp getting darker, negative digi

10dpo- egg white cm, gassy, tired, bfp still darkening

11dpo- egg white cm, stuffy nose, gassy, positive digi! :happydance:

12dpo(today)- FRER REALLY positive, egg white cm, stuffy nose, tired


----------



## Heatherga2015

Petal1 said:


> Hi, i am currently four days post ovulation and had sex four days leading upto, and day of ovulation. Will tell you my
> symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - bloated, few cramps
> 3dpo - was asked if i was pregnant!! My belly was so bloated that this women thought i was pregnant...hoping she sensed it! Also had more cramps
> 4dpo - cramps, still bloated. Tested on a 10ml and bfn.
> 
> (Can i ask, when i update tomorrow, how do i edit this same post plq


click on reply with quote on your post and it will do it


----------



## tryin4another

I have a post a little further back but couldn't get it to add a pic when editing 

I'll give my symptoms etc again 
1dpo-3dpo NOTHING 
4dpo- cramps 
5dpo uterine twinges, sore nipples and a huge abundance of creamy CM 
6dpo- COLDSORE !!!!! Same as above 
7dpo- okay today cramps have lessened but the cervical mucus has increased , also I still have COLDSORE and also my neck is swollen , it's my lymph nodes which I have read happen in early pg because your body thinks there is an infection it's an immune system thing , well I know it's wayyyyy too early but decided to do a 6 hour hold thinking maybe I implanted at 5dpo and this is what I got what do u think xxx thanks ladies and baby dust to all xx

Could someone tweak it its a full line in person x and darker x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## lovebabyhopes

^ I see something
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## lovebabyhopes

One more
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hello ladies just wanted to update you guys....I went to do my HSG and something is blocking the dye to even reach the tubes....he kept saying he couldn't see my tubes b/c something is in the way...the dye wouldn't even get through....Im so hurt and in disbelief right now...We are also looking for another dr b/c he was late rude and didn't really explain everything....the tech in the room with us agreed and gave us her Dr whenever he left out the room....my heart is broken right now ....Will check back in later...sorry no testing for me this month ...good luck ladies waiting to test!

update:

Good day ladies, hope is everyone is doing fine....ok so here is another update:
I called a fertility specialist and the are able to see me tomorrow morning at 10 and it is covered by my insurance .....They can also do another HSG there but not until my next cycle on another note, the rude Dr from yesterday nurse called and scheduled me for a Laparoscopy on next Wednesday....I wanna know what's going on but I hate I have to have him do it, prayerfully this new dr may be able to schedule me before next Wednesday....I just want to know what's going on with m body so we can get back to baby making! has any of you ladies ever had to have this procedure done?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Mommakay1002 said:


> Hey ladies! I just found this thread. I don't think I am doing it right but thought I'd share my symptoms. I hope you all don't mind!
> :flower:
> 
> 1dpo & 2dpo- diarrhea, cramps, bloating, creamy cm (felt "wet" all day)
> 
> 3dpo- gassy, congestion, creamy cm (felt "wet" all day), bloated
> 
> 4dpo- creamy cm, gassy
> 
> 5dpo- creamy cm, twinges, cramps, acne
> 
> 6dpo- creamy cm, twinges, acne
> 
> 7dpo- diarrhea, gassy, creamy cm, faint bfp
> 
> 8dpo- creamy cm, gassy, another faint bfp
> 
> 9dpo-creamy cm, gassy, bfp getting darker, negative digi
> 
> 10dpo- egg white cm, gassy, tired, bfp still darkening
> 
> 11dpo- egg white cm, stuffy nose, gassy, positive digi! :happydance:
> 
> 12dpo(today)- FRER REALLY positive, egg white cm, stuffy nose, tired

congrats


----------



## Heatherga2015

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to update you guys....I went to do my HSG and something is blocking the dye to even reach the tubes....he kept saying he couldn't see my tubes b/c something is in the way...the dye wouldn't even get through....Im so hurt and in disbelief right now...We are also looking for another dr b/c he was late rude and didn't really explain everything....the tech in the room with us agreed and gave us her Dr whenever he left out the room....my heart is broken right now ....Will check back in later...sorry no testing for me this month ...good luck ladies waiting to test!
> 
> update:
> 
> Good day ladies, hope is everyone is doing fine....ok so here is another update:
> I called a fertility specialist and the are able to see me tomorrow morning at 10 and it is covered by my insurance .....They can also do another HSG there but not until my next cycle on another note, the rude Dr from yesterday nurse called and scheduled me for a Laparoscopy on next Wednesday....I wanna know what's going on but I hate I have to have him do it, prayerfully this new dr may be able to schedule me before next Wednesday....I just want to know what's going on with m body so we can get back to baby making! has any of you ladies ever had to have this procedure done?

Fx for you i will be thinking of you.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Thanks Heather how are you


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to update you guys....I went to do my HSG and something is blocking the dye to even reach the tubes....he kept saying he couldn't see my tubes b/c something is in the way...the dye wouldn't even get through....Im so hurt and in disbelief right now...We are also looking for another dr b/c he was late rude and didn't really explain everything....the tech in the room with us agreed and gave us her Dr whenever he left out the room....my heart is broken right now ....Will check back in later...sorry no testing for me this month ...good luck ladies waiting to test!
> 
> update:
> 
> Good day ladies, hope is everyone is doing fine....ok so here is another update:
> I called a fertility specialist and the are able to see me tomorrow morning at 10 and it is covered by my insurance .....They can also do another HSG there but not until my next cycle on another note, the rude Dr from yesterday nurse called and scheduled me for a Laparoscopy on next Wednesday....I wanna know what's going on but I hate I have to have him do it, prayerfully this new dr may be able to schedule me before next Wednesday....I just want to know what's going on with m body so we can get back to baby making! has any of you ladies ever had to have this procedure done?

Hi Hun!! I am so sorry you had gone through all this specially deal with a rude Dr. On the other hand I am glad you are finally looking into your body and seeking help for ttc with an specialist. I am praying everything will be good and pretty soon you'll surprise me with the great new you got a BFP!! Hoping it all goes well, sending you lots of good possitive vibes and thoughts!

AFM I am 16 DPO today, is been 17 days since I did my trigger and no sight of AF except for lots of breast pain and discomfort. Last time I tested was 4-5 days ago (maybe more) and it was a BFN, honestly I don't even want to test unless I feel I should. My period is due today and if it won't come then I'll see what to do after. I mentioned my RE to do an HSG this cycle before wasting money on injectables since last time I did one was 4 years or more ago and they said is a good idea. Also as soon as I get my period I'll be calling my RE to see what is next. Lots of baby dust your way ladies!!


----------



## tryin4another

lovebabyhopes said:


> One more


Really I wasn't sure if I had line eye do you think this could be the start of my BFP xx


----------



## tryin4another

lovebabyhopes said:


> ^ I see something

I'm glad it's not line eye , so you think this may be the start of my BFP x


----------



## trishpalac

Hi All!!

This is my third cycle trying - first cycle really charting. :thumbup:

1DPO - Nothing, maybe slight gas
2DOP - Extreme fatigue
3DPO - Tired, gassy
4DPO - Tired, peeing A LOT
5DPO - Gassy


----------



## tryin4another

tryin4another said:


> Hi guys , well this is my 13th cycle of trying but first with donor sperm as my partner has a low sperm count , I was hoping some of you ladies could give me some encouraged to and this will give me someone to obsess with , I will update
> 1DPO - NOTHING
> 
> 2DPO- NOTHING
> 
> 3DPO - WIND
> 
> 4DPO - WIND
> 
> 5DPO - UTERINE TWINGES , GAS , LOADS OF CREAMY WHITE CM, IVE NEVER HAD AN ABUNDANT OF CM AFTER OVULATION USUALLY IM DRY , CERVIX IS TOO HIGH TO REACH , FEEL VERY WET DOWN THERE , THERE WAS NEARLY A TEASPOON OF CM IN UNDERWEAR , SORRY TMI
> 
> 6DPO - : cramps in groin area , CM dried up a bit but really really horny , did anyone else feel this way , I don't usually get too frisky after OV lol but oucha lol
> 
> 7DPO so this is weird , I just got a positive on an opk not as positive as my last positive 8 days ago but exactly the same as control line , I know it isn't ovulation as I have been having all these other symptoms last week etc , well today I have a cold sore like feeling in my nose which I haven't had in forever and my gums and tongue feel weird xx
> 
> 8dpo Got what I thought was a VF line yesterday but today nada so either I was imagining it , or its because I didn't use FMU, today I've been tired , broke down in spots on my face, just a few but it's not like me , I feel very wet down there all the time , on off light cramps, still have swollen lymph nodes and that's about it. I will update again tomorrow , I'm going to test again tomorrow just to see lol POAS addict here lol x



Also forgot to add cervix is medium but really mushy and medium open , quite soft for where I am in cycle x


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Updated


lovebabyhopes said:


> hi ladies.. Here is my first real stab at this thread. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if I said I was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We only want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just ovulating last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo = no symptoms
> 4dpo = no symptoms
> 5dpo = no symptoms / some very light cramping in afternoon
> 6dpo = no real symptoms other than some light cramping on and off
> 7dpo = nothing, nadda
> 8dpo = nothing so far
> 9dpo = nothing
> 10dpo = nothing
> 11dpo = nothing ** I believe my cramps at "2dpo" were ovulation cramps and that I am only* 9dpo* right now.
> I've noticed one thing different about this cycle and that is a lack of cm. I usually have light, lotiony cm or watery cm on and off all throughout the TWW. But I have practically been dry as a desert which is odd. Hoping it's a sign, but doubtful. If I am only 9dpo the lack of symptoms makes sense. It wasn't until after I missed my period last pregnancy that my boobs/ arp
> 
> tbd...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Here is a little update ladies:
I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to and looking forward to testing this month 

Any news yet Zyara


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> Here is a little update ladies:
> I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to and looking forward to testing this month
> 
> Any news yet Zyara

Oh Hun! You have no idea how glad I am that your Doctor told you everything will be fine! I hope this is your cycle!! I wish I have news but so far nothing. I tested this morning just because my bread was so sore and I kind of wanted to know what's going on but it was a BFN so white that I am certain I'm not pregnant yet. Today I will be 16 or 17 DPO and it's been 18 days since my trigger shot and no AF. I was hoping she will show today but nothing. I hope she shows tomorrow cuz my RE office is closed on weekends and they instructed me to call when I start to tell me how we will start treatment this month. I have so much faith God will listen to my prayers and give me my miracle this month!!
I'm sending you a big :hugs:


----------



## 5starsplus1

zyara1981 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a little update ladies:
> I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to and looking forward to testing this month
> 
> Any news yet Zyara
> 
> Oh Hun! You have no idea how glad I am that your Doctor told you everything will be fine! I hope this is your cycle!! I wish I have news but so far nothing. I tested this morning just because my bread was so sore and I kind of wanted to know what's going on but it was a BFN so white that I am certain I'm not pregnant yet. Today I will be 16 or 17 DPO and it's been 18 days since my trigger shot and no AF. I was hoping she will show today but nothing. I hope she shows tomorrow cuz my RE office is closed on weekends and they instructed me to call when I start to tell me how we will start treatment this month. I have so much faith God will listen to my prayers and give me my miracle this month!!
> I'm sending you a big :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie, Im hoping that he hears both of our prayers this month....we so deserve this :hugs:.....faith is an awesome thing to have and it moves God more than anything...im sure he's listening and he will give us our little hearts desire...keep me posted hun...muah :hugs:


----------



## tryin4another

tryin4another said:


> Hi guys , well this is my 13th cycle of trying but first with donor sperm as my partner has a low sperm count , I was hoping some of you ladies could give me some encouraged to and this will give me someone to obsess with , I will update
> 1DPO - NOTHING
> 
> 2DPO- NOTHING
> 
> 3DPO - WIND
> 
> 4DPO - WIND
> 
> 5DPO - UTERINE TWINGES , GAS , LOADS OF CREAMY WHITE CM, IVE NEVER HAD AN ABUNDANT OF CM AFTER OVULATION USUALLY IM DRY , CERVIX IS TOO HIGH TO REACH , FEEL VERY WET DOWN THERE , THERE WAS NEARLY A TEASPOON OF CM IN UNDERWEAR , SORRY TMI
> 
> 6DPO - : cramps in groin area , CM dried up a bit but really really horny , did anyone else feel this way , I don't usually get too frisky after OV lol but oucha lol
> 
> 7DPO so this is weird , I just got a positive on an opk not as positive as my last positive 8 days ago but exactly the same as control line , I know it isn't ovulation as I have been having all these other symptoms last week etc , well today I have a cold sore like feeling in my nose which I haven't had in forever and my gums and tongue feel weird xx
> 
> 8dpo Got what I thought was a VF line yesterday but today nada so either I was imagining it , or its because I didn't use FMU, today I've been tired , broke down in spots on my face, just a few but it's not like me , I feel very wet down there all the time , on off light cramps, still have swollen lymph nodes and that's about it. I will update again tomorrow , I'm going to test again tomorrow just to see lol POAS addict here lol x

9dpo no symptoms except so e burrowing like twinges nothing painful and they are all localised to the same place BFN today but likely too early x


----------



## Heatherga2015

i believe cycle 8 idk at this point....

cd-1 medium, cd-2 heavy, cd-3 light, cd4 spotting - :sex:, cd5 spotting - :sex:, cd6 spotting - :sex: i have been nauseated for 2 days and feel really weak.....ughhhhh


----------



## zyara1981

5starsplus1 said:


> zyara1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a little update ladies:
> I went to visit the fertility Dr today and from what I told her she seems to think that everything is fine....she said b/c im getting older (39) it may just be taking a little longer....I don't know if I ever told you ladies but I have 5 babies and getting pregnant has never been a problem for me....She also stated that if my last Dr isn't use to doing HSG's he may not have really known how to get through my uterus to see my tubes....she reassured me that im just fine and to stop stressing....She is gonna do another HSG when my next period starts and she said if there is anything unusual she will do a ultrasound right then and there...now this is something my old Dr didn't even mention or consider because he was rushing to do a surgery The new Dr stated that she believes that I will probably get pregnant this cycle and we won't even have to do the HSG....ladies she was so awesome and sweet....im happy to say that I feel so much better and im back to and looking forward to testing this month
> 
> Any news yet Zyara
> 
> Oh Hun! You have no idea how glad I am that your Doctor told you everything will be fine! I hope this is your cycle!! I wish I have news but so far nothing. I tested this morning just because my bread was so sore and I kind of wanted to know what's going on but it was a BFN so white that I am certain I'm not pregnant yet. Today I will be 16 or 17 DPO and it's been 18 days since my trigger shot and no AF. I was hoping she will show today but nothing. I hope she shows tomorrow cuz my RE office is closed on weekends and they instructed me to call when I start to tell me how we will start treatment this month. I have so much faith God will listen to my prayers and give me my miracle this month!!
> I'm sending you a big :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetie, Im hoping that he hears both of our prayers this month....we so deserve this :hugs:.....faith is an awesome thing to have and it moves God more than anything...im sure he's listening and he will give us our little hearts desire...keep me posted hun...muah :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for your sweet words dear! You are totally right, faith is the most powerful thing in this universe and I have lots of it! AF still is a no show so far, that makes me almost 18-19 DPO and 20 days past trigger shot. My breast is still very sore, I never been so late after trigger so I'm kind of worry I might have a cyst or something. I been having very mild cramping which made me think AF was coming today but so far nothing, I hope she hurries up so we can start with our cycle and new meds. 
How are you feeling? When you will ovulate? Did the HSG hurt? I remember mine was quite painful but I did it in Mexico, I was wondering if it's the same here since I was thinking on doing it this cycle...
Sending you lots of love!!


----------



## Petal1

Petal1 said:


> Hi, we have been trying for nine cycles, this one is our 10th, if there is not positive this month i have brought some online fertility tests for DH to take! I am currently four days post ovulation and had sex four days leading upto, and day of ovulation. Will tell you my
> symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - bloated, few cramps
> 3dpo - was asked if i was pregnant!! My belly was so bloated that this women thought i was pregnant...hoping she sensed it! Also had more cramps
> 4dpo - cramps, still bloated. Tested on a 10ml and bfn.
> 5dpo - feel nothing. Bfn on a 10ml (which says i can test from 7dpo for accurate results. Starting to give up)

6-7dpo - nothing, still bfn on 10ml tests.completely gutted.


----------



## bloodbinds

Petal1 said:


> Petal1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, we have been trying for nine cycles, this one is our 10th, if there is not positive this month i have brought some online fertility tests for DH to take! I am currently four days post ovulation and had sex four days leading upto, and day of ovulation. Will tell you my
> symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - bloated, few cramps
> 3dpo - was asked if i was pregnant!! My belly was so bloated that this women thought i was pregnant...hoping she sensed it! Also had more cramps
> 4dpo - cramps, still bloated. Tested on a 10ml and bfn.
> 5dpo - feel nothing. Bfn on a 10ml (which says i can test from 7dpo for accurate results. Starting to give up)
> 
> 6-7dpo - nothing, still bfn on 10ml tests.completely gutted.Click to expand...


I thought you couldn't really test until a couple of days after implantation and that happens around 10DPO? Thought the earliest you could get anything on a 10ml test was around 12DPO. I wouldn't give up hope just yet! X


----------



## tryin4another

Well ladies after my BFP albeit v v faint at 7dpo I'm now 10 dpo and got a BFN this morning , must have been a dye run , Im Devastated this is our 13th month 1st month with donor sperm and I really thought I had caught it , I know I'm not out yet as its only 10DPo but I wanted to see progression and some confirmation it was actually going to happen for us x


----------



## Petal1

bloodbinds said:


> Petal1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petal1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, we have been trying for nine cycles, this one is our 10th, if there is not positive this month i have brought some online fertility tests for DH to take! I am currently four days post ovulation and had sex four days leading upto, and day of ovulation. Will tell you my
> symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - bloated, few cramps
> 3dpo - was asked if i was pregnant!! My belly was so bloated that this women thought i was pregnant...hoping she sensed it! Also had more cramps
> 4dpo - cramps, still bloated. Tested on a 10ml and bfn.
> 5dpo - feel nothing. Bfn on a 10ml (which says i can test from 7dpo for accurate results. Starting to give up)
> 
> 6-7dpo - nothing, still bfn on 10ml tests.completely gutted.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you couldn't really test until a couple of days after implantation and that happens around 10DPO? Thought the earliest you could get anything on a 10ml test was around 12DPO. I wouldn't give up hope just yet! XClick to expand...

Some articles suggest implantation may happen 4 days after conception (hence why some people get a bfp at 7/8/9dpo). I really hope i'm still in the game though! Xx


----------



## Petal1

Petal1 said:


> Petal1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, we have been trying for nine cycles, this one is our 10th, if there is not positive this month i have brought some online fertility tests for DH to take! I am currently four days post ovulation and had sex four days leading upto, and day of ovulation. Will tell you my
> symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - bloated, few cramps
> 3dpo - was asked if i was pregnant!! My belly was so bloated that this women thought i was pregnant...hoping she sensed it! Also had more cramps
> 4dpo - cramps, still bloated. Tested on a 10ml and bfn.
> 5dpo - feel nothing. Bfn on a 10ml (which says i can test from 7dpo for accurate results. Starting to give up)
> 
> 6-7dpo - nothing, still bfn on 10ml tests.completely gutted.Click to expand...

8dpo- NEWS! Woke up after an 8 hour sleep without going to the toilet and took the 10ml cheapie. There was a V faint HALF a test line, that was pink. It wasn't a whole line, and was very hard to see, but was there. I'm hoping this means i have a tiny bit of hcg in urine and it's currently rising. However, i'll tell you*my symptoms today:
Very bloated and spots on strange places like tip of my nose. 
Still really wishing for this bfp soon.

everybody keep us posted with their news please! X


----------



## zyara1981

Hello everyone! I hope you are having an amazing weekend.
I finally got AF yesterday and I feel so relieved that she finally showed up, I was kind of concerned but now I feel excited about starting this cycle. This period is heavier than usual and accompanied of breast pain which is unusual for me however I guess is because I was so late. I'll be calling my RE tomorrow and see what we do next. 
Any news from you ladies? Hope you are all great!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Updated


lovebabyhopes said:


> hi ladies.. Here is my first real stab at this thread. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if I said I was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We only want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just ovulating last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo = no symptoms
> 4dpo = no symptoms
> 5dpo = no symptoms / some very light cramping in afternoon
> 6dpo = no real symptoms other than some light cramping on and off
> 7dpo = nothing, nadda
> 8dpo = nothing so far
> 9dpo = nothing
> 10dpo = nothing
> 11dpo = nothing ** I believe my cramps at "2dpo" were ovulation cramps and that I am only* 9dpo* right now.
> I've noticed one thing different about this cycle and that is a lack of cm. I usually have light, lotiony cm or watery cm on and off all throughout the TWW. But I have practically been dry as a desert which is odd. Hoping it's a sign, but doubtful. If I am only 9dpo the lack of symptoms makes sense. It wasn't until after I missed my period last pregnancy that my boobs/ armpits were sore.
> 12dpo? = Felt really bloated
> 13 dpo? = Not much to note
> 14dpo? = No AF yet.. negative test. Boo
> 
> tbd...


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi everyone. This is my first cycle

*1dpo* - cramps, gassy, lots of cm
*2dpo*- lots of cm feels like my undies are wet, soft cervix. Crampy
*3dpo*- not sure if this is a something but runny nose, slightly crampy, lost appetite, insomnia, and loads of cm
*4dpo*- sore boobs, hardly any cm today. Emotional ( not a symptom since just had a close friend pass away last night),
*5 dpo* - cramping pretty bad. Stopped after a couple of hours, emotional, nauseous in the am. 
*6 dpo*- nauseous in the am,sore boobs, very vivid dreams. Very tired. Bad head ache. Very emotional (DH has been asking if I am pregnant) bringing it up at least 5 times in the last 2 days. Feeling out this month but then again it's only 6dpo.
*7dpo*- super moody today. I feel like crying for no reason, cramping some. Gassy, constipated. Extremely vivid dream last night and having to wake up pee (which never happens). Tired I feel like I can sleep all day. Craving spicy food (the things I don't like) and not wanting food I normally love to eat.

*8dpo* - updating- the smell of eggs is turning my stomach to the point of running to the bathroom, cramping on my left side, gassy, nauseous. :sick::sick::sick:
*9dpo* no symptoms today.
*10dpo* insomnia, nausea, bloated, gassy,moody
*11dpo* dizzy(almost fainted), nausea,headache
*12dpo* 
*13dpo*


----------



## 5starsplus1

Good morning ladies hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday so far....AFM im a little confused so hopefully someone can help me out...I went to my Dr apt Thursday and had cramps and noticed some EWCM but didn't really think anything of it, but we bd twice that day just because we wanted to....I took a OPK on Saturday and nothing....took another one this morning and still nothing and these are the ones with the smiley faces....do you think I may have ovulated at cd10...my calendars all saw either today and one says tomorrow....Im totally confused b/c I always ovulate...could it be I missed O with my OPKs and ovulated early...toaday is cd 14 and I don't think I ever ovulate past 12 or 13....HELP

Oh and I forgot to mention that im still cramping today!


----------



## 808malia

So today I am 3dpo, but we didn't really try this cycle... We bd'd 6 days before I ovulated so I probably won't even track my symptoms this cycle... Because It's not very likely that I will get pregnant. Instead I'm gonna take this time to work on me and my fitness, try to lose some weight :shrug:
But I will spread lots of babydust for you ladies in hope that it finds you!:dust:


----------



## RoseJeans

Hi Ladies! I've also posted this in another thread so forgive me for repeating myself!

Thought I'd join in, as this cycle has been very confusing for me and any experiences/advice would be very much appreciated!

This may be a little long so apologies in advance, but here goes! :)

My last AF was on June 12th, it was quite heavy for 3 days, then stopped for 2 days, then came back again heavy for 2 days. I don't temp or chart, DH and I decided we wouldn't jump into the deep end just yet, however in the app on my phone I've taken notes of 'symptoms', CM changes and DTD etc. For the past 2 and a half years the :witch: has shown up like clockwork, except the rare occasion she's half a day late or early.

I feel, due to the EWCM I had from the 21st - 27th July and subtle cramps and light spotting for 2 of those days, this was ovulation. We BD over this timeframe. From the 28th (CD17) onwards I had no CM, nothing! I usually have a little, so this is a first.

CD20 - Cold symptoms, back ache
CD21 - Same, tender bbs, headache
CD23 - Same
CD24 - Same, Gas and diarrhea sorry TMI!:wacko:
CD25 - Bloating, Nausea, Neckaches and Abdominal pulling behind belly button
CD26 - TMI - 1 very large glob of Yellow CM when checking CP. The oddest thing though, I was VERY sensitive downstairs, it was swollen on the outside, no pain though. :bfn: at 11am & :bfn: at 5pm
CD27 - No CM again, hot flushes. I'm usually very cold and love to rug up, at night I always have a long sleeve, long pants and bed socks when I sleep. From this day I can't sleep in anything except a singlet and undies and i still sweat like crazy!
CD28 - Lots of EWCM at this stage, different to past 5 cycles (always dry)
CD29 - AF due, nothing! Headaches and feel hungover, but didn't drink.
CD30 - :bfn: with FMU, pulling behind belly button
CD31 - Backaches, slight cramps and bloating.
CD32 - Woke with SEVERE cramping, tears in eyes when crawling to toilet. TMI tiny streak of blood when wiping in AM. By PM, feel like nothing wrong and DH and I BD.
CD33 - (TODAY) Brown spotting (thinking from last night). Rest of today has only been EWCM, with 'flutters/bubbles' feeling in my belly.

So :witch: is 4 days late, I only have 1 more HPT which I'm saving until Friday when it's officially a week past. 

Did any one else have :bfn: up until a week gone which then turned into a :bfp:?


----------



## lovebabyhopes

Updated


lovebabyhopes said:


> hi ladies.. Here is my first real stab at this thread. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if I said I was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We only want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just ovulating last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo = no symptoms
> 4dpo = no symptoms
> 5dpo = no symptoms / some very light cramping in afternoon
> 6dpo = no real symptoms other than some light cramping on and off
> 7dpo = nothing, nadda
> 8dpo = nothing so far
> 9dpo = nothing
> 10dpo = nothing
> 11dpo = nothing ** I believe my cramps at "2dpo" were ovulation cramps and that I am only* 9dpo* right now.
> I've noticed one thing different about this cycle and that is a lack of cm. I usually have light, lotiony cm or watery cm on and off all throughout the TWW. But I have practically been dry as a desert which is odd. Hoping it's a sign, but doubtful. If I am only 9dpo the lack of symptoms makes sense. It wasn't until after I missed my period last pregnancy that my boobs/ armpits were sore.
> 12dpo? = Felt really bloated
> 13 dpo? = Not much to note
> 14dpo? = No AF yet.. negative test. Boo
> AF GOT ME.. Definitely ovulated two days later than originally thought.
> 
> On to the next


----------



## psychochick

1DPO pinching cramp like ovulation pain almost the entire day
2DPO breasts sore under arm
3DPO not much today, kind of weird
4DPO I swear when I wiped there was a streak of pink spot on the toilet paper. But the toilet is autoflush so.. it could be because I had just started drinking raspberry leaf tea :), I stopped drinking after this.
4DPO - 11DPO (today): breasts sore, gotten progressively bigger
6DPO - I also swear there was a tinge of light brown discharge that I've never had before. 
9DPO - severe acid reflux at 2AM woke me up nauseous, this has never happened in my life. Got rid of it by eating some snack. Had acid reflux whole day
bad gas at night
10DPO - just breast soreness today
11DPO - got some cold symptoms: some coughing, muscle ache, headache, but not full blown, sensitive teeth, breasts continue to be sore
12DPO - spotting! Dark red/dark brown, not much, breasts started out sore in the morning and no longer sore in the evenin. AF doesn't start for 3 days so I am kind of confused but pretty sure it'll be AF. The next 3 days will tell!
13DPO - spotting seems to have increased along with AF like cramps. I highly doubt this is implantation so I'm going to call this cycle out :)

I have never spotted midcycle that I know of, and have never had much acid reflux, nevermind one that woke me up in the middle of the night. The spotting's too early for implantation though so I'm actually more worried than hopeful about that. The breast soreness is definitely way worse this month than what I can recall from the past, but definitely not the first time I've had it this bad. Thinking of testing only if AF doesn't arrive in 5 days. I'm always regular so that should be easy to tell.


----------



## RoseJeans

lovebabyhopes said:


> Updated
> 
> 
> lovebabyhopes said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies.. Here is my first real stab at this thread. I have a 1 year old and my husband and i are ntnp, although, i would be lying if I said I was a tad hopeful. Hence why i'm here.. We only want to have 2 children and i'm hoping they are close in age by 2-3 years. So, here i am.
> 
> Cd 1-6 = af
> cd 7 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 9 = bd (strangely enough had ewcm after bding)
> cd 12 = bd
> cd 14 = bd
> cd 15 = supposed o date. I don't temp but believe i o'd. Crampy, cm, etc.
> Cd 16 // 1dpo = bd (lotiony cm)
> 2 dpo = feeling bloated and tired. Intense cramping in the evening. It's too early for implantation so i don't know what is up with that. I could be off on my o date and either o'd earlier or was just ovulating last night. No idea but had to mention it.
> 3dpo = no symptoms
> 4dpo = no symptoms
> 5dpo = no symptoms / some very light cramping in afternoon
> 6dpo = no real symptoms other than some light cramping on and off
> 7dpo = nothing, nadda
> 8dpo = nothing so far
> 9dpo = nothing
> 10dpo = nothing
> 11dpo = nothing ** I believe my cramps at "2dpo" were ovulation cramps and that I am only* 9dpo* right now.
> I've noticed one thing different about this cycle and that is a lack of cm. I usually have light, lotiony cm or watery cm on and off all throughout the TWW. But I have practically been dry as a desert which is odd. Hoping it's a sign, but doubtful. If I am only 9dpo the lack of symptoms makes sense. It wasn't until after I missed my period last pregnancy that my boobs/ armpits were sore.
> 12dpo? = Felt really bloated
> 13 dpo? = Not much to note
> 14dpo? = No AF yet.. negative test. Boo
> AF GOT ME.. Definitely ovulated two days later than originally thought.
> 
> On to the nextClick to expand...

Boooo! Sorry to hear that love. I'm out too methinks judging by this morning. Sniff


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.


----------



## Petal1

Petal1 said:


> Petal1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, we have been trying for nine cycles, this one is our 10th, if there is not positive this month i have brought some online fertility tests for DH to take! I am currently four days post ovulation and had sex four days leading upto, and day of ovulation. Will tell you my
> symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - nothing
> 2dpo - bloated, few cramps
> 3dpo - was asked if i was pregnant!! My belly was so bloated that this women thought i was pregnant...hoping she sensed it! Also had more cramps
> 4dpo - cramps, still bloated. Tested on a 10ml and bfn.
> 5dpo - feel nothing. Bfn on a 10ml (which says i can test from 7dpo for accurate results. Starting to give up)
> 
> 6-7dpo - nothing, still bfn on 10ml tests.completely gutted.Click to expand...

12 dpo ans bfn. Decided i am going to stop posting because it's causing me to become obsessed, when it seems the best baby making pill is to be relaxed. So, unless by a miracle i get my bfp this cycle (in which case, i shall let you all know), i won't be posting again. I've spend hours on these boards over the past nine months and it gets to the point where i think, i'm just gonna chill out! So, good luck everyone! Hope you get whatyou want. Xx


----------



## Heatherga2015

im going to be a bad influence and say everyone who is at least 10DPO go TEST!!!!!!! lol...i wanna look at some tests while i am waiting to ovulate....


----------



## Wild

First time trying here! Stopped taking birth control (that I was on for 4 years), had a period and started to track the LH surge. Never took temp.
-1- LH surge disappearing and had sex
0- considering this ovulation because of the intense pain that lasted an hour in my lower tummy. (ovaries Im assuming), so much thick and sticky CM (yuck)
1-bloating, back ache, dizzy. so dizzy.
2-constipation, back ache
3-lack of appetite and constipation. dizzy. weird taste in my mouth.
4- constipation
5- constipation
6/7- no symptoms
8- back ache
9- slight acne and a hint of blood when I wiped, back ache all day
10- terrible acne. so much back ache. all day. peeing quite a bit. and very thirsty.
11- terrible acne. back ache in the evening. severe. like AF was happening right now. Maybe tender nipples but I could just be over thinking it too.
took a HPT at 8pm and faint positive. (attached the picture)
I will take another test in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 52


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.


----------



## BABTTC123

Petal- fx that it turns into a bfp! 
With my past pregnancies I would get a bfn one day and then suddenly a bfp the next! :) 12 dpo is still early. 

Wild- congrats on the bfp!!!!

808- are you still on here??


----------



## Thorpedo11

Wild congrats!!!!!


----------



## Wild

following up I took another test at 4am 12dpo just to make sure that one wasn't faulty and well.. a line is a line no matter how faint right? :happy dance:

Thanks for the congrats!! hopefully I stick and not mc seriously the back aches are relentless. 
Ill take another test 16dpo and update y'all! 

I hope my symptom chart helps someone! No breast soreness at all, which is what I read on most blogs :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







12days.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 51


----------



## 5starsplus1

Congrats Wild :happydance: and yes a lines is a line!

Heather ur funny but im with you, come on more tests please lol


----------



## Dwiegand

Hi ladies, just wanted to introduce myself. My husband and I just got back from our honeymoon a week ago, and was hoping for some good news (I think I ovulated around July 4), but am currently experiencing zero s/sx. 

I took Clomid this cycle, and noticed that there weren't any clear signs of ovulation (High, soft, open cervix, copious amounts of ew cm). I got what I believe to be a positive opk around the 3rd-4th (wondfo brand dark part of line, light other part of line) I was thinking that positive would be super dark, but I guess it still counts if it's dark on only the left side of the line. Anyone have this with opks? It started getting lighter after that. 

This is the 4th cycle trying and I have PCOS.


----------



## Dwiegand

Congrats!


----------



## Wild

Dwiegand said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to introduce myself. My husband and I just got back from our honeymoon a week ago, and was hoping for some good news (I think I ovulated around July 4), but am currently experiencing zero s/sx.
> 
> I took Clomid this cycle, and noticed that there weren't any clear signs of ovulation (High, soft, open cervix, copious amounts of ew cm). I got what I believe to be a positive opk around the 3rd-4th (wondfo brand dark part of line, light other part of line) I was thinking that positive would be super dark, but I guess it still counts if it's dark on only the left side of the line. Anyone have this with opks? It started getting lighter after that.
> 
> This is the 4th cycle trying and I have PCOS.


I only tested twice with the ovulation kits. One time it was very dark. I waited a couple hours and did it again and it was faint (half way gone kinda like your describing)
But it detects the LH surge which WILL occur before you ovulate. You may have just missed the huge surge but still had enough that was detectable on the sticks. If you hit the sheets even with a faint line should be good to go and fingers crossed!


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> Petal- fx that it turns into a bfp!
> With my past pregnancies I would get a bfn one day and then suddenly a bfp the next! :) 12 dpo is still early.
> 
> Wild- congrats on the bfp!!!!
> 
> 808- are you still on here??

Welcome back BAB! Good to see you :winkwink: Yes, I am still here... 7dpo today, just not symptom spotting this cycle (#10) because we didn't time our bd very well... 6days before O, so not very likely :shrug: but I'm sending lots of baby dust your way! :dust: FX for you!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

808- I am still keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you got lucky anyways!!
How has life been treating ya?


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd


----------



## Wild

Has anyone had an ectopic pregnancy before? If so were your symptoms the same as a regular one or did it differ in a way?

I tested faint positive 11dpo on thursday night and a darker line friday morning.

My left side (below belly button but not to my hip yet) has nasty occasional sharp pains. More exaggerated when i stretch.. so much that I immediately have to stop what Im doing to have the pain retreat. 

I will call the Dr monday morning anyway but just seeing if anyone had experience in this? or is this normal? :wacko:


----------



## ljbaby89

This is my 9th month charting and I usually O between CD15 - 18, sometimes CD21.

We BD'd on CD 12 - 15 since we knew we would be on vacation with kids during possible O time and could not BD, but were hoping for an earlier O. Still hopeful that we were only 3 days before O. I was using advanced digital opks during this time and got a high reading(flashing smiley) on all 4 BD days) Stopped testing after this day because I didn't want to keep peeing on a stick and waiting 5 minutes when sharing a hotel bathroom with kids. My CM wasn't abundant yet, but it was clear/watery. 

I also tried using a saliva ferning microscope this month as well since I went on vacation during O time and I got ferning on my microscope on CD15, 16, and 17, then skipped testing on CD 18 since the ferning was so obvious on CD17. 

(Possible O day?)CD18: Temp 96.64 Had dip that day(from 96.85). Also had watery CM.

We did not BD right away when we returned from vacation because were so exhausted from the trip...lots of walking in Disneyland...:wacko:

1dpo: Temp increase of .4 degrees (from 96.64 - 97.01 which is why I put CD18 as O day) Saliva ferning test was negative today. Do not remember what CM was today.

2dpo: Noticed CM was pretty sticky/creamy. Temp 97.3

3dpo:BD'd again today. Got negative on Saliva ferning test. Also had pretty long dizziness spell in evening. CM still sticky/creamy. Temp 97.21

4dpo: Noticed CM was getting thinner today, milky white, but thin and smooth, no clumps like previous two days. Temp 97.53

5dpo: My CM was almost what I would call watery today, not abundant, but definitely clear. So I panicked and took an OPK with second morning urine and it came up positive immediately. The test line was much darker than the control line. (Have never gotten one so quickly before) Also BD'd again today just in case my O date was wrong. Temp 97.39 Skin breaking out now, pimples, redness, dry/irritated skin. (So annoyed...Embarrassed to go in public with my face like this :blush:)

6dpo: Pos OPK this am with FMU - Test line showed up immediately and was darker than control. Also took a wondfo hpt but BFN. :cry:Temp spiked this morning .5 degrees to 97.88 CM still clear. BD'd again today. 

7dpo: Pos OPK AGAIN today! Immediately positive and darker than control. Took another wondfo hpt with same FMU, but it was BFN. 

Not sure why I am getting these dark positive opks after I O'd...my chart looks biphasic...although I'm not 100% sure of my O date since I had such a big dip before O and my first raise(though it was .4 degrees) wasn't above the previous 6 temps. Oh well....I guess I will keep peeing on OPKs and BDing!!!! :dohh:


----------



## BABTTC123

Wild said:


> Has anyone had an ectopic pregnancy before? If so were your symptoms the same as a regular one or did it differ in a way?
> 
> I tested faint positive 11dpo on thursday night and a darker line friday morning.
> 
> My left side (below belly button but not to my hip yet) has nasty occasional sharp pains. More exaggerated when i stretch.. so much that I immediately have to stop what Im doing to have the pain retreat.
> 
> I will call the Dr monday morning anyway but just seeing if anyone had experience in this? or is this normal? :wacko:

I did with my first pregnancy. It started out as random sharp pains when I stretched. Then one night I had EXTREMELY painful cramps that went away pretty fast. After that I had neck and shoulder pain. 
Later that week I miscarried and when I told my doctor what lead up to it she said that it sounded just like an ectopic pregnancy and that I was lucky to pass it naturally.


----------



## Wild

Still calling the dr monday morning but an update I don't have anymore pain when I stretch. Was yours consistent or only happened on occasion?


Another HPT to make sure my line is a little darker and it is!

14DPO

*sprinkles baby dust everywhere*
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## zyara1981

Wild said:


> Still calling the dr monday morning but an update I don't have anymore pain when I stretch. Was yours consistent or only happened on occasion?
> 
> 
> Another HPT to make sure my line is a little darker and it is!
> 
> 14DPO
> 
> *sprinkles baby dust everywhere*

Wow! Congrats on your BFP!!
I read of many woman having cramps and pain the first few weeks of pregnancy due to the uterus stretching so relax and just wait for your doctor to see you. I am very happy for you!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> 808- I am still keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you got lucky anyways!!
> How has life been treating ya?

Thanks! I have been doing pretty good... My husband and I are taking a mini 4 day vacation to Oahu in a few weeks, so I am pretty excited about that :happydance: How have you been?


----------



## BABTTC123

808malia said:


> Thanks! I have been doing pretty good... My husband and I are taking a mini 4 day vacation to Oahu in a few weeks, so I am pretty excited about that :happydance: How have you been?

I am very much jealous of you! That sounds like so much fun!! Are you going via plane or cruise?


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies! How you all doing?
@808malia your vacations sound so fun!! Hope you have a great time
@5statsplus1 how you doing girl? So many days I haven't heard from you...
AFM so this month in gonna have to sit and wait. We did Femara but I know it haven't been working so good by itself so I have no hopes this cycle. I couldn't do my injectables cuz the pharmacy messed up my order and it didn't arrive on time so we will have to wait to next month to start them... And then September we go out on Vacation 10 days to Cancun to celebrate our 2 year anniversary so we won't be doing any meds. I been hoping we are successful next month so I can give my husband an anniversary present hehehe...
Hope you are all doing good. Keep me updated. :hug: to you all!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insombia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.


----------



## coolbabe843

I am gonna join if thats okay. I am going by my last period as to when I ovulated, I have been doing OPKs and its my first time doing them but so far only getting faint lines on them but one day I got a darker then I usually get so for now I am going with that day in my head haha..when me and hubby bd the day after I felt a heavy sensation down below and cramps so I hope thats a sign

1 dpo-nothing really, I get a few cramps every once in awhile but thats is


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## bbaabbyy

coolbabe843 said:


> I am gonna join if thats okay. I am going by my last period as to when I ovulated, I have been doing OPKs and its my first time doing them but so far only getting faint lines on them but one day I got a darker then I usually get so for now I am going with that day in my head haha..when me and hubby bd the day after I felt a heavy sensation down below and cramps so I hope thats a sign
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing really, I get a few cramps every once in awhile but thats is

hey were about the same ov dates but the looks of things I'm thinking I'm either 1/2 as for some reason I seemed to ov earlier than expected but annoying I meant we only managed to fit in 2 bd days so not so hopeful now..... Just wondering how u been feeling. I feel since first bd day something's been a bit odd but I think mayb its cause of early ov xx


----------



## coolbabe843

bbaabbyy said:


> coolbabe843 said:
> 
> 
> I am gonna join if thats okay. I am going by my last period as to when I ovulated, I have been doing OPKs and its my first time doing them but so far only getting faint lines on them but one day I got a darker then I usually get so for now I am going with that day in my head haha..when me and hubby bd the day after I felt a heavy sensation down below and cramps so I hope thats a sign
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing really, I get a few cramps every once in awhile but thats is
> 
> hey were about the same ov dates but the looks of things I'm thinking I'm either 1/2 as for some reason I seemed to ov earlier than expected but annoying I meant we only managed to fit in 2 bd days so not so hopeful now..... Just wondering how u been feeling. I feel since first bd day something's been a bit odd but I think mayb its cause of early ov xxClick to expand...

we only managed to get 2 days in too...the darkest opk (which wasnt as dark as control line but darker than all the others i took) I got was Saturday and we managed to BD the Thursday before and that Saturday so I am not to hopeful either...Sunday I had a kinda heavy feeling down there and felt yuck most of the day..today I am 1dpo I guess..and i get a few little cramps and have had diarrhea this morning. How bout you?


----------



## 5starsplus1

Hey Zyara how are you....im doing good, just not really doing a lot of symptom spotting anymore....it's too stressful and the symptoms are toooooo similar to af lol....I still don't know any answers yet, im either waiting on a missed cycle or af...if af shows then im going to do another HSG, this time with a fertility dr....so now it's just a waiting game :coffee:....I will know by next Monday if im pregnant or not and you guys will be one of the 1st to know :happydance:... hope all is well with you and I hope everyone of us in the tww will get our BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## fairyy

Wild said:


> Still calling the dr monday morning but an update I don't have anymore pain when I stretch. Was yours consistent or only happened on occasion?
> 
> 
> Another HPT to make sure my line is a little darker and it is!
> 
> 14DPO
> 
> *sprinkles baby dust everywhere*

Beautiful BFP. Congrats :flower: and thanks for the baby dust :).


----------



## Heatherga2015

CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM

CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug:


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have been doing pretty good... My husband and I are taking a mini 4 day vacation to Oahu in a few weeks, so I am pretty excited about that :happydance: How have you been?
> 
> I am very much jealous of you! That sounds like so much fun!! Are you going via plane or cruise?Click to expand...

We live on Maui so it's only a 30 min plane ride... But a vacation in Hawaii is always nice, even if you live here!:haha:


----------



## BrittBrat89

Has anyone one ever had an implantation bleed?! :(


----------



## bbaabbyy

coolbabe843 said:


> bbaabbyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolbabe843 said:
> 
> 
> I am gonna join if thats okay. I am going by my last period as to when I ovulated, I have been doing OPKs and its my first time doing them but so far only getting faint lines on them but one day I got a darker then I usually get so for now I am going with that day in my head haha..when me and hubby bd the day after I felt a heavy sensation down below and cramps so I hope thats a sign
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing really, I get a few cramps every once in awhile but thats is
> 
> hey were about the same ov dates but the looks of things I'm thinking I'm either 1/2 as for some reason I seemed to ov earlier than expected but annoying I meant we only managed to fit in 2 bd days so not so hopeful now..... Just wondering how u been feeling. I feel since first bd day something's been a bit odd but I think mayb its cause of early ov xxClick to expand...
> 
> we only managed to get 2 days in too...the darkest opk (which wasnt as dark as control line but darker than all the others i took) I got was Saturday and we managed to BD the Thursday before and that Saturday so I am not to hopeful either...Sunday I had a kinda heavy feeling down there and felt yuck most of the day..today I am 1dpo I guess..and i get a few little cramps and have had diarrhea this morning. How bout you?Click to expand...

hey I'm not too bad thanks prob over thinking everything lol but I definatly think my boobs are sore and seem to have on off quesyness...... I just think it's too early for these things so am thinking its all to do with early ov...... If they stay for the next few days then am thinking it can't b ov. I never really had any symptoms with my.last two pregnancys so this would be completely diff. Time will tell hey. Lots of baby dust to all  hope UV had a good day and been feeling OK xx


----------



## BABTTC123

808malia said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have been doing pretty good... My husband and I are taking a mini 4 day vacation to Oahu in a few weeks, so I am pretty excited about that :happydance: How have you been?
> 
> I am very much jealous of you! That sounds like so much fun!! Are you going via plane or cruise?Click to expand...
> 
> We live on Maui so it's only a 30 min plane ride... But a vacation in Hawaii is always nice, even if you live here!:haha:Click to expand...

Omg.. just keep making me jealous! Lol I have heard so many stories about how gorgeous it is there.. I wish that I can take a trip there someday...


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.

7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, back ache, very light cramps, extremely vivid dreams that I kept thinking were reap until I woke up lol


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug:

update


----------



## coolbabe843

coolbabe843 said:


> I am gonna join if thats okay. I am going by my last period as to when I ovulated, I have been doing OPKs and its my first time doing them but so far only getting faint lines on them but one day I got a darker then I usually get so for now I am going with that day in my head haha..when me and hubby bd the day after I felt a heavy sensation down below and cramps so I hope thats a sign
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing really, I get a few cramps every once in awhile but thats is

2 dpo-nausea and constipation


----------



## blablamana

=


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM
> 
> update
> 
> updateClick to expand...


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.

7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, emotional. Super vivid and realistic dreams. 

8 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, constipation followed by diarrhea, very emotional. Took hpt and it was negative of course.


----------



## rockstarlove9

I'm back again currently at 9 dpo and truly afraid to test until after af is due to show her ugly face. I haven't been really monitoring that much as i dont want to drive myself crazy symptom checking. So I dont have much but here goes:

0-3 DPO: nothing I was a nauseas but we had a big party during this time and i had a few drinks.
4DPO: cramping a lot didn't think much of it i forgot my vitex during my mini vaca and usually when I havent taken it for a few days I get cramps.
5DPO: Cm sticky and cp low firm closed. Started noticing i have a sore throat thinking i maybe coming down with something.
6DPO: cramps, i think i also noticed some spotting in the morning that day but i didnt record it so i cant be for certain.
7DPO: nothing important to report.
8DPO: major dip in bbt, and starving in the morning. I ate breakfast and had a full on vomiting session at work like i literally had to keep the trash can handy. Thought this was kind of trippy because usually if it's a head thing I never vomit much its more like spit up and its never in the morning. Bloody taste in mouth. Extremely dizzy and light headed. Swabbed my throat and looked at it under the microscope and not a single cell. Not sure what that's about. Co workers egging to take a hpt but i refuse...
9DPO: Extremely vivid dreams last night like scary vivid, hope this doesnt keep up. Increased appetite, but nausea and vomitting has subsided. Lost my bbt thermometer so unable to temp this morning.
10DPO: Major temp rise of 1.7 degrees, weird cm its like creamy but thick and stretchy so like ewcm only milky colored instead of clear, I have never had that happen before so it kind of weirded me out. dizzy and bloated and extremely fatigued. I've noticed im sleeping more often and i think i had a vivid dream again i really dont know if i was asleep or awake. This cycle is wacky. Interested to see what happens af is due in 3 days.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> update
> 
> updateClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## thopkins0620

Well ladies I hope all is well I have been Mia for a bit but it was well worth it!! Yesterday at 9dpo I got my BFP!!! Did bloodwork will get the results Monday but took two more test today and yup we did it!!! Love you all!! Sprinkling baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

thopkins0620 said:


> Well ladies I hope all is well I have been Mia for a bit but it was well worth it!! Yesterday at 9dpo I got my BFP!!! Did bloodwork will get the results Monday but took two more test today and yup we did it!!! Love you all!! Sprinkling baby dust your way!!!!

congrats!!! how did you know you were 9 dpo??


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:Congrats thopkins!


----------



## thopkins0620

Heatherga2015 said:


> thopkins0620 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I hope all is well I have been Mia for a bit but it was well worth it!! Yesterday at 9dpo I got my BFP!!! Did bloodwork will get the results Monday but took two more test today and yup we did it!!! Love you all!! Sprinkling baby dust your way!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> congrats!!! how did you know you were 9 dpo??
> 
> I used a fertility monitor I just did not temp.. The monitor is expensive but much eAsier. I only used monitor two months!!!Click to expand...


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.

7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, emotional. Super vivid and realistic dreams. 

8 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, constipation followed by diarrhea, very emotional. Took hpt and it was negative of course.

9 dpo - nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, strong cramps on right side, boob twinges, emotional. Took frer, possible bfp but it is VERY faint if it is. I probably have line eyes.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## coolbabe843

coolbabe843 said:


> coolbabe843 said:
> 
> 
> I am gonna join if thats okay. I am going by my last period as to when I ovulated, I have been doing OPKs and its my first time doing them but so far only getting faint lines on them but one day I got a darker then I usually get so for now I am going with that day in my head haha..when me and hubby bd the day after I felt a heavy sensation down below and cramps so I hope thats a sign
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing really, I get a few cramps every once in awhile but thats is
> 
> 2 dpo-nausea and constipationClick to expand...

3-5 dpo-Cramping last night like AF but a little lighter, vivid dreams last couple nights, twinges, sore throat this morning


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## coolbabe843

I just ordered some IC's the 10miu ones, gonna give them a whirl


----------



## Wild

Blablamama - I'm 5 weeks now and my nips just started being tender. Generally breast changes only occur after implantation (which could be when you had the pinkish discharge) or several weeks after. Sometimes our mind likes to create symptoms. :shrug:
But the bloaty-ness around 12 dpo sounds promising though. Keep testing! My positive showed up 10dpo with a faint line. Large line at 15dpo. Sometimes takes a while for the hormones to get going!

For anyone that was following me, I had severe pains at 14 dpo. Had an ultrasound and confirmed 4 weeks preggo with a little yolk sack in the uterus :wohoo: and a giant cyst on the left ovary.. it ruptured and wow the pain was intense. :cry: It did not effect the pregnancy so thats good!
Anyways, I still do have constant small pains here and there which are just from the changes that are occurring from the hormones. I noticed these pains 12-13dpo for anyone experiencing them.


----------



## JLM73

blablamana- You are still in the game. The test strip shouldn't have color unless it detects hcg. It takes time to darken, give it a cpl days for the level to get a chance to double. I know ppl who got very faint bfps at 14dpo, and have toddlers now.

wild Congrats on the pg!


----------



## mommysbabys11

:dohh:So, we're totally not trying... And to be honest the only reason I'm even posing attention to anything at all is my hormones are messed up and I'm trying to resolve that with the docs. That being said, we're both early 30s, and a little bean wouldn't be so bad :) my cycles are about 26 days long.

CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)
CD9 BD 
CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot
1DPO light different cramps again, hot
2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches
3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry. 
Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. 
7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM

This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)

Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???

Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150726_22_14_27_Pro.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 19









WP_20150727_14_17_20_Pro.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

mommysbabys11 said:


> Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it.
> This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually tender you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming!)
> Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???

Hi 
Actually quite a few gals here have had that before bfp
But 6dpo spotting or very tiny amts blood on wipe sounds like implant.
Theres some links below GL!
https://implantationspotting.net/wh...ng-and-when-does-implantation-bleeding-occur/
https://www.babymed.com/implantation-bleeding-and-spotting-and-symptoms


----------



## mommysbabys11

Lets hope so! These cramps have been so strange... Very dull but def there. All of this strange discharge is confusing me!


----------



## rockstarlove9

blablamana said:


> Can someone tell me if they see something as well? The IC has already dried but the line was there from the start and hasn't gone away. The FRER is visible for me, but super faint... so I don't know.. Can't get it on camera with the terrible lighting here. 14 DPO so I feel like it should be darker by now. Both taken about 20 minutes ago.
> https://oi61.tinypic.com/2i1lez5.jpg

Hi I work in a medical lab we would call that a bfp. From what I've noticed from work even the lowest sensitivity test don't show evaporation lines that visible congrats


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage... 
anyways, here i am and on O day!!
I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.

7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, emotional. Super vivid and realistic dreams. 

8 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, constipation followed by diarrhea, very emotional. Took hpt and it was negative of course.

9 dpo - nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, strong cramps on right side, boob twinges, emotional. Took frer, possible bfp but it is VERY faint if it is. I probably have line eyes.

10 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, cramps. That's about it. :/


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> update
> 
> updateClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## coolbabe843

coolbabe843 said:


> coolbabe843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolbabe843 said:
> 
> 
> I am gonna join if thats okay. I am going by my last period as to when I ovulated, I have been doing OPKs and its my first time doing them but so far only getting faint lines on them but one day I got a darker then I usually get so for now I am going with that day in my head haha..when me and hubby bd the day after I felt a heavy sensation down below and cramps so I hope thats a sign
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing really, I get a few cramps every once in awhile but thats is
> 
> 2 dpo-nausea and constipationClick to expand...
> 
> 3-5 dpo-Cramping last night like AF but a little lighter, vivid dreams last couple nights, twinges, sore throat this morningClick to expand...

6 dpo- crampy like AF is coming but its not time yet, feel like i am dehydrated, craving milk and I am not a big milk drinker!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Heatherga2015

Goodluck to everyone!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
> I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage...
> anyways, here i am and on O day!!
> I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.

7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, emotional. Super vivid and realistic dreams. 

8 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, constipation followed by diarrhea, very emotional. Took hpt and it was negative of course.

9 dpo - nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, strong cramps on right side, boob twinges, emotional. Took frer, possible bfp but it is VERY faint if it is. I probably have line eyes.

10 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, cramps. That's about it. :/

11 dpo - slept all day, fatigue, sharp cramps, dizzy, irritanble, boob twinge. Bfn on frer. Thinking I am out. 
Doctor had order betas so I should have confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee:
> 
> update

update


----------



## mommysbabys11

:So, we're totally not trying... And to be honest the only reason I'm even paying attention to anything at all is my hormones are messed up and I'm trying to resolve that with the docs. That being said, we're both early 30s, and a little bean wouldn't be so bad :) my cycles are about 26 days long.

CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)

CD9 BD 

CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine

CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.

CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot

CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot

1DPO light different cramps again, hot

2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches

3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry. 
Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. 

7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM

8DPO BDed last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling VERY wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for AF is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.)

This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)

Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???

Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, mostly left side, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, dry cm, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: bitchy!!! :gun:
> 
> update

update


----------



## rockstarlove9

blablamana said:


> rockstarlove9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if they see something as well? The IC has already dried but the line was there from the start and hasn't gone away. The FRER is visible for me, but super faint... so I don't know.. Can't get it on camera with the terrible lighting here. 14 DPO so I feel like it should be darker by now. Both taken about 20 minutes ago.
> https://oi61.tinypic.com/2i1lez5.jpg
> 
> Hi I work in a medical lab we would call that a bfp. From what I've noticed from work even the lowest sensitivity test don't show evaporation lines that visible congratsClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! But a clearblue digital gave me a big fat NO this morning.. so I'm not very hopeful.Click to expand...

The best thing you can do is wait it out a few days. Hcg doubles in our system every 48-72 hours and the result on the test depends on the sensitivity of the test. Since the first test gave you a faint positive it would generally mean that you have a low level of hcg in your system and depending upon the level of sensitivity of the digital test your levels may have been too low for them to detect. The best thing is since you had a positive on at least one test you can go to the OB and she should be able to give you a quantitative test which will be positive if your pregnant no matter how low the levels of hcg in your system.


----------



## rockstarlove9

rockstarlove9 said:


> I'm back again currently at 9 dpo and truly afraid to test until after af is due to show her ugly face. I haven't been really monitoring that much as i dont want to drive myself crazy symptom checking. So I dont have much but here goes:
> 
> 0-3 DPO: nothing I was a nauseas but we had a big party during this time and i had a few drinks.
> 4DPO: cramping a lot didn't think much of it i forgot my vitex during my mini vaca and usually when I havent taken it for a few days I get cramps.
> 5DPO: Cm sticky and cp low firm closed. Started noticing i have a sore throat thinking i maybe coming down with something.
> 6DPO: cramps, i think i also noticed some spotting in the morning that day but i didnt record it so i cant be for certain.
> 7DPO: nothing important to report.
> 8DPO: major dip in bbt, and starving in the morning. I ate breakfast and had a full on vomiting session at work like i literally had to keep the trash can handy. Thought this was kind of trippy because usually if it's a head thing I never vomit much its more like spit up and its never in the morning. Bloody taste in mouth. Extremely dizzy and light headed. Swabbed my throat and looked at it under the microscope and not a single cell. Not sure what that's about. Co workers egging to take a hpt but i refuse...
> 9DPO: Extremely vivid dreams last night like scary vivid, hope this doesnt keep up. Increased appetite, but nausea and vomitting has subsided. Lost my bbt thermometer so unable to temp this morning.
> 10DPO: Major temp rise of 1.7 degrees, weird cm its like creamy but thick and stretchy so like ewcm only milky colored instead of clear, I have never had that happen before so it kind of weirded me out. dizzy and bloated and extremely fatigued. I've noticed im sleeping more often and i think i had a vivid dream again i really dont know if i was asleep or awake. This cycle is wacky. Interested to see what happens af is due in 3 days.

No af yet but we shall see think i wont consider her late until its been at least one full day past my longest known luteal phase so i still have time to wait around


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> :So, we're totally not trying... And to be honest the only reason I'm even paying attention to anything at all is my hormones are messed up and I'm trying to resolve that with the docs. That being said, we're both early 30s, and a little bean wouldn't be so bad :) my cycles are about 26 days long.
> 
> CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)
> 
> CD9 BD
> 
> CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot
> 
> 1DPO light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM. Gassy
> 
> 8DPO BDed last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling VERY wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for AF is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. CM watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)
> 
> Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???
> 
> Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!

9DPO gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. CM is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. 

I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and I don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. AF is due Monday 8/3... 

Any input ladies? Opinions???


----------



## Heatherga2015

i would wait until 11 dpo and take my first test, but don't be too disappointed if its negative and the every two days after that....i have a POAS addiction soooo :haha:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: i stayed nauseated all freaking day, blue veins all over chest, extremely bitchy :growlmad:
> 
> 7DPO - nauseated again this morning like there is a burning sensation to gag idk :shrug: , boobs hurt and throbbing, runny nose again, crampy on just left side now but they are like pinches, moody, sense of smell has increased i think...... that is all for now....:coffee:
> 
> update

update


----------



## mommysbabys11

Heathergal... Has any of my replies gone through?? I don't see them!


----------



## mommysbabys11

Well I see that last one lol


----------



## Heatherga2015

i only see these last two lol


----------



## maybebaby85

X


----------



## mommysbabys11

Agh! Well, HEATHERGAL... I was tryiiiing to say that perhaps your burning sensation to gag is acid reflux/heart burn. I developed it as a symptom of my cycle a few months back (never had it before, I was 31 when it showed up out of nowhere. I usually get it between ovulation and AF) HOWEVER.... Heart burn can also be a preggo symptom so FX! 

ALSO.... I'm doing my best to wait until AF is late to test, but at minimum I'll wait until 11dpo... I have an appointment with my endocrinologist in the morning BC my hormones are messed up. Apparently I have an extremely high level of DHEA serum, whatever that means! I'm curious to see the connection...


----------



## BABTTC123

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
> I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage...
> anyways, here i am and on O day!!
> I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.

7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, emotional. Super vivid and realistic dreams. 

8 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, constipation followed by diarrhea, very emotional. Took hpt and it was negative of course.

9 dpo - nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, strong cramps on right side, boob twinges, emotional. Took frer, possible bfp but it is VERY faint if it is. I probably have line eyes.

10 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, cramps. That's about it. :/

11 dpo - slept all day, fatigue, sharp cramps, dizzy, irritable, boob twinge. Bfn on frer. Thinking I am out. 
Doctor had order betas so I should have confirmation tomorrow.

12 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, cramps, dizzy, irritable, sore nipples, sensitive to smells, doctor had me start prometrium 400 mg on 11 dpo which would explain new symptomd. Not sure why as the hcg results came back negative. She wants me to retest everything next week. :/ 
I know I am out. Just wishing she wouldn't drag it out.


----------



## mommysbabys11

Quote:


Originally Posted by mommysbabys11 View Post 

:So, we're totally not trying... And to be honest the only reason I'm even paying attention to anything at all is my hormones are messed up and I'm trying to resolve that with the docs. That being said, we're both early 30s, and a little bean wouldn't be so bad my cycles are about 26 days long.

CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)

CD9 BD 

CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine

CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.

CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot

CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot

1DPO light different cramps again, hot

2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy

3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry. 
Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy

7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM. Gassy

8DPO BDed last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling VERY wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for AF is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. CM watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...

This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)

Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???

Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!

9DPO gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. CM is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. CP is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and I had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.

I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and I don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. AF is due Monday 8/3... 

Any input ladies? Opinions???

Update.


----------



## mommysbabys11

BABTTC123 said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
> I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage...
> anyways, here i am and on O day!!
> I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!
> 
> 0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.
> 
> 1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.
> 
> 2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd
> 
> 3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches.
> 
> 4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.
> 
> 5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.
> 
> 6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.
> 
> 7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, emotional. Super vivid and realistic dreams.
> 
> 8 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, constipation followed by diarrhea, very emotional. Took hpt and it was negative of course.
> 
> 9 dpo - nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, strong cramps on right side, boob twinges, emotional. Took frer, possible bfp but it is VERY faint if it is. I probably have line eyes.
> 
> 10 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, cramps. That's about it. :/
> 
> 11 dpo - slept all day, fatigue, sharp cramps, dizzy, irritable, boob twinge. Bfn on frer. Thinking I am out.
> Doctor had order betas so I should have confirmation tomorrow.
> 
> 12 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, cramps, dizzy, irritable, sore nipples, sensitive to smells, doctor had me start prometrium 400 mg on 11 dpo which would explain new symptomd. Not sure why as the hcg results came back negative. She wants me to retest everything next week. :/
> I know I am out. Just wishing she wouldn't drag it out.Click to expand...

I can relate to doctors dragging things out and wanting you to wait and retest... I've been dealing with quite a bit of it lately... I'm hoping these DHEA levels aren't going to affect my fertility... I guess I'll find more out tomorrow at the appointment... FX
Just stay as positive as you can and stay on your doctor. That's the best advice I can give.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: i stayed nauseated all freaking day, blue veins all over chest, extremely bitchy :growlmad:
> 
> 7DPO - nauseated again this morning like there is a burning sensation to gag idk :shrug: , boobs hurt and throbbing, runny nose again, crampy on just left side now but they are like pinches, moody, sense of smell has increased i think...... that is all for now....:coffee: and we :sex: in p.m.
> 
> 8DPO - nauseated again, boobies hurt, constant burning sensation in stomach area, still crampy like pinches here and there, cm is creamy and wet, cp is high, soft, and closed. i can smell certain things stronger than others:wacko: i just don't want to be disappointed again. :cry: and tired alot
> 
> update

update


----------



## Heatherga2015

and where is my 5STARPLUS????????? :-k


----------



## Happy Yogi

Going crazy this TWW with new symptoms and highs and lows of hope and doubt. So, putting in my symptoms:

CD 19 &#8211; Using as my O day &#8211; OPK was darker but not as dark as positive test last cycle
1-7 DPO (CD 20-27) Throughout this time (not all at once!): Sore BBs, hair falling out, bloating, stomach ache, nausea, CP off centered, fatigue, cramps, cravings, emotional
8 DPO (CD 25) FRER BFN, emotional
10 DPO (CD 30) Extremely sensitive/painful nipples, never experienced this before
11 DPO (CD 31) BFN, Bloating, Tired, sensitive/painful nipples
12 DPO (CD 32) BFN, Emotional, sensitive/painful nipples, tired (unable to run despite several rest days), felt overwhelmed
13 DPO (CD 33) BFN, Super tired, especially in the morning, no sensitive nipples, but CM white/thick (obvious &#8211; hadn&#8217;t intentionally been checking), CP high and soft

UPDATED
14 DPO (CD 34) BFN with FRER, was expecting AF today but with prev. cycles being as long as 42 days, maybe its still early. However, CM is not as noticeable today and I'm having some cramps - feeling like AF is on her way. Most likely, I'm out.


----------



## BABTTC123

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I am back after a break.
> I didn't really feel like trying again for a while after my second miscarriage...
> anyways, here i am and on O day!!
> I took a round of 150 mg clomid this cycle, so fx it does the trick again!!

0 dpo/ O day - fatigue, cramping, nausea, decreased appetite, cravings but can't figure out for what, dtd + preseed.

1 dpo - fatigue, cramping, bubbly feeling in uterus, decreased appetite, another very + opk, dtd + preseed.

2 dpo - fatigue, BAD insomnia, cramping, bubbly uterus, bloated, decreased appetite, bad nausea, head ache, strong line on opk still but is a bit more negative now, dtd

3 dpo - bad nausea again, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches. 

4 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, decreased appetite, back aches, painful af like cramps, cranky.

5 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, af like cramps (not as bad now), emotional.

6 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, light af like cramps, emotional.

7 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, emotional. Super vivid and realistic dreams. 

8 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, insomnia, bad back ache, af like cramps, constipation followed by diarrhea, very emotional. Took hpt and it was negative of course.

9 dpo - nausea, fatigue, insomnia, back ache, strong cramps on right side, boob twinges, emotional. Took frer, possible bfp but it is VERY faint if it is. I probably have line eyes.

10 dpo - fatigue, insomnia, cramps. That's about it. :/

11 dpo - slept all day, fatigue, sharp cramps, dizzy, irritable, boob twinge. Bfn on frer. Thinking I am out. 
Doctor had order betas so I should have confirmation tomorrow.

12 dpo - slight nausea, fatigue, cramps, dizzy, irritable, sore nipples, sensitive to smells, doctor had me start prometrium 400 mg on 11 dpo which would explain new symptomd. Not sure why as the hcg results came back negative. She wants me to retest everything next week. :/ 
I know I am out. Just wishing she wouldn't drag it out.

13 dpo - slight spotting in evening, fatigue, insomnia, sensitive to smells, sore nipples, emotional. 

14 dpo - heavier spotting so I'm going to call it as af. Back aches blah blah blah who needs to know after this. See you all after ovulation. 

Does anyone know how to turn this red over a phone? I'm too lazy to get on my computer lol


----------



## mommysbabys11

:So, we're totally not trying... And to be honest the only reason I'm even paying attention to anything at all is my hormones are messed up and I'm trying to resolve that with the docs. That being said, we're both early 30s, and a little bean wouldn't be so bad my cycles are about 26 days long.

CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)

CD9 BD 

CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine

CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.

CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot

CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot

1DPO light different cramps again, hot

2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy

3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry. 
Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy

7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM. Gassy

8DPO BDed last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling VERY wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for AF is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. CM watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...

This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)

Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???

Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!

9DPO gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. CM is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. CP is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and I had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.

10DPO emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm. 

I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and I don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. AF is due Monday 8/3... 

Update


----------



## chocolatechip

Hello everyone! - I just wanted to start by saying that I have pretty much read through this _entire_ thread and I really appreciate all the info.

A little background info about me: 
DH and I are officially waiting to try but I went off birth control 2 months ago so technically we are NTNP. That being said, ideally we still want to wait until next year but we are aware that there is a risk of us getting pregnant sooner. I have been charting symptoms just to get to know my cycle better but something about this cycle is making me wonder if there is even the slightest possibility of pregnancy.

It's my first time doing this so I hope I'm doing this right.

*O day* - lots of EWCM, more than I've ever had. 
*1 DPO* - heavy episode of typical ovulation cramping on the right side
*2 - 3 DPO* Nothing really except that I was extremely gassy
*4 DPO* - very minor twinges in abdomen, nosebleed in the middle of the night, had a horrible sleep

But it's today's symptoms that have got me wondering. I know the chances of pregnancy are really _very_ minimal considering we're not even trying, but here goes:

*5DPO* - From the moment I woke up, I was having some pretty intrusive cramping in my upper and lower abdomen (it moved around and felt like a mix between indigestion and AF cramps). I wasn't doubled over, but it was relentless cramps for around 4 hours. It has now petered out and turned to gentle flutters on my right side close to the pubic bone. Sometimes I feel it more when I'm walking around or urinating. 

Another thing that's been 'off' is that I haven't had any nipple soreness and that usually happens to me during ovulation.

But that's all for now - thanks again for this awesome thread!


----------



## AngelofTroy

3dpo: very emotional, some twinges in lower abdomen
Night of 6/7dpo: painful left sided cramps for half an hour, then woke up very hungry in the am


----------



## Happy Yogi

mommysbabys11 said:



> :So, we're totally not trying... And to be honest the only reason I'm even paying attention to anything at all is my hormones are messed up and I'm trying to resolve that with the docs. That being said, we're both early 30s, and a little bean wouldn't be so bad my cycles are about 26 days long.
> 
> CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)
> 
> CD9 BD
> 
> CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot
> 
> 1DPO light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM. Gassy
> 
> 8DPO BDed last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling VERY wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for AF is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. CM watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)
> 
> Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???
> 
> Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!
> 
> 9DPO gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. CM is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. CP is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and I had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10DPO emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> 
> I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and I don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. AF is due Monday 8/3...
> 
> Update

Good luck, keep us posted. I also had discharge 12-13DPO, but with w/ BFN, so I'm not sure what's going on. Hoping you get some good news on 8/3!


----------



## mommysbabys11

So, we're totally not trying... And to be honest the only reason I'm even paying attention to anything at all is my hormones are messed up and I'm trying to resolve that with the docs. That being said, we're both early 30s, and a little bean wouldn't be so bad my cycles are about 26 days long.

CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)

CD9 BD 

CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine

CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.

CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot

CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot

1DPO light different cramps again, hot

2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy

3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry. 
Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy

7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM. Gassy

8DPO BDed last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling VERY wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for AF is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. CM watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...

This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)

Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???

Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!

9DPO gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. CM is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. CP is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and I had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.

10DPO emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm. 
CP is high and soft

11DPO verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, EVERY DAY since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. CP medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, CM is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than I thought today while singing lol. 

I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and I don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. AF is due Monday 8/3... I'm doing well on not testing so far! 

Update


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: i stayed nauseated all freaking day, blue veins all over chest, extremely bitchy :growlmad:
> 
> 7DPO - nauseated again this morning like there is a burning sensation to gag idk :shrug: , boobs hurt and throbbing, runny nose again, crampy on just left side now but they are like pinches, moody, sense of smell has increased i think...... that is all for now....:coffee: and we :sex: in p.m.
> 
> 8DPO - nauseated again, boobies hurt, constant burning sensation in stomach area, still crampy like pinches here and there, cm is creamy and wet, cp is high, soft, and closed. i can smell certain things stronger than others:wacko: i just don't want to be disappointed again. :cry: and tired alot :sex: times 2 in P.M.
> 
> 9DPO - :sex: in A.M., slight nausea, tender breasts, pains shooting into crotch, VERY sharp cramp pains that dont last long at all:nope: headache, gassy, and had a bout of diarrhea... :sick:
> 
> update

update


----------



## mommysbabys11

Happy Yogi said:


> Good luck, keep us posted. I also had discharge 12-13DPO, but with w/ BFN, so I'm not sure what's going on. Hoping you get some good news on 8/3!

Happy Yogi...

Did you have discharge 12-13 dpo or cd12-13? Mine started at cd 11 and has basically been straight through (just different discharge then I've ever had). 

And thanks! We'll see I suppose... I won't even buy a test yet cuz I know I'll break lol. If my body gives me a legit reason to check, aka late period, I will. Until then, I'm remaining hopeful without getting my hopes up :)


----------



## mommysbabys11

CD1-CD8 AF (BD CD 4&6)

CD9 BD 

CD10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine

CD11 VERY large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish I had taken a picture) Migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on V. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.

CD12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot

CD13 Oed today according to period tracker (not sure when I actually Oed, so lets just use that day LOL) Light different cramps then I'm used to, not painful just "there" I'm still hot

1DPO light different cramps again, hot

2DPO big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy

3DPO -6DPO Light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry. 
Also 6DPO I took a picture of the discharge BC it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy

7DPO same light cramping, VERY emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if I'm waiting for AF shouldn't I be dry out at least not producing EWCM??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in AM. Gassy

8DPO BDed last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling VERY wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for AF is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. CM watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...

This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently I have very high DHEA levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why I'm hoping a BFP is coming! However, I did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)

Anyone else get a BFP after strange discharge???

Also, is this strange light cramping I'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... HELP LADIES!!! it's too soon to test and I'm going nuts!!!

9DPO gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. CM is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. CP is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and I had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.

10DPO emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm. 
CP is high and soft

11DPO verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, EVERY DAY since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. CP medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, CM is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than I thought today while singing lol. 

12DPO Same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (EXTREMELY rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain. 



I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and I don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. AF is due Monday 8/3... I'm doing well on not testing so far! 

Update


----------



## Pato

Good morning ladies. I was reading through and realized I hadn't posted any symptoms last cycle when I got my bfp. Unfortunately 6 days later that ended and it was over. Had a checkup after that and got the green light to try again this month so here I am again..

O day ....... loads of EWCM more than the 6 days preceding it
1 dpo . ..... continued ovulation pain due to a cyst on the ovary I ovulated from...
2 dpo... pain less , tired, backache and cramping, slightly nauseated, decreased appetite 
3 dpo.... decreased appetite, bland sickly taste in mouth, constipated, headache, gassy, backache, cramping, slightly nauseated, shooting stabbing pains in breasts
4 dpo.....loss of appetite, nausea more prominent, backache, headache, full feeling in tummy, gassy, stabbing shooting pains in breasts
5 dpo.... nausea, food aversions, decreased appetite, sickly brassy taste in mouth, fullness in tummy and breasts with slight soreness inside breasts, nauseated, highest bbt I've ever recorded since I was temping......ever.. (today 2/8/15)

That's it so far, hope everyone is well today...:dust: and GL to you all...


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently i have very high dhea levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why i'm hoping a bfp is coming! However, i did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)
> 
> anyone else get a bfp after strange discharge???
> 
> Also, is this strange light cramping i'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... Help ladies!!! It's too soon to test and i'm going nuts!!!
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd.
> 
> I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and i don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. Af is due tomorrow i'm doing well on not testing so far!

update


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: i stayed nauseated all freaking day, blue veins all over chest, extremely bitchy :growlmad:
> 
> 7DPO - nauseated again this morning like there is a burning sensation to gag idk :shrug: , boobs hurt and throbbing, runny nose again, crampy on just left side now but they are like pinches, moody, sense of smell has increased i think...... that is all for now....:coffee: and we :sex: in p.m.
> 
> 8DPO - nauseated again, boobies hurt, constant burning sensation in stomach area, still crampy like pinches here and there, cm is creamy and wet, cp is high, soft, and closed. i can smell certain things stronger than others:wacko: i just don't want to be disappointed again. :cry: and tired alot :sex: times 2 in P.M.
> 
> 9DPO - :sex: in A.M., slight nausea, tender breasts, pains shooting into crotch, VERY sharp cramp pains that dont last long at all:nope: headache, gassy, and had a bout of diarrhea... :sick:
> 
> 10DPO- :sex: a.m., realy bad cramps today like af, slight runny nose, upset stomach bad but i couldnt "go", had BAD backaches, very creamy
> cm :bfn: ON DOLLAR CHEAPIE
> 
> 11DPO - :sex: A.M., light cold, lots of dizziness, light nausea, cleaned my house from top to bottom, sleepy, and more backaches...:growlmad:
> 
> 12 DPO - a.m. Very light line on a Dollar Cheapie, YAYYY :happydance::happydance: i hope this is it, i am nauseated, and still having af cramps....and still having really bad backache!!!
> 
> update

update


----------



## mommysbabys11

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: i stayed nauseated all freaking day, blue veins all over chest, extremely bitchy :growlmad:
> 
> 7DPO - nauseated again this morning like there is a burning sensation to gag idk :shrug: , boobs hurt and throbbing, runny nose again, crampy on just left side now but they are like pinches, moody, sense of smell has increased i think...... that is all for now....:coffee: and we :sex: in p.m.
> 
> 8DPO - nauseated again, boobies hurt, constant burning sensation in stomach area, still crampy like pinches here and there, cm is creamy and wet, cp is high, soft, and closed. i can smell certain things stronger than others:wacko: i just don't want to be disappointed again. :cry: and tired alot :sex: times 2 in P.M.
> 
> 9DPO - :sex: in A.M., slight nausea, tender breasts, pains shooting into crotch, VERY sharp cramp pains that dont last long at all:nope: headache, gassy, and had a bout of diarrhea... :sick:
> 
> 10DPO- :sex: a.m., realy bad cramps today like af, slight runny nose, upset stomach bad but i couldnt "go", had BAD backaches, very creamy
> cm :bfn: ON DOLLAR CHEAPIE
> 
> 11DPO - :sex: A.M., light cold, lots of dizziness, light nausea, cleaned my house from top to bottom, sleepy, and more backaches...:growlmad:
> 
> 12 DPO - a.m. Very light line on a Dollar Cheapie, YAYYY :happydance::happydance: i hope this is it, i am nauseated, and still having af cramps....
> 
> update
> 
> updateClick to expand...

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I'm still waiting until tomorrow when I'm late to test :)


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> This discharge stuff is what's making me question. We don't use protection. My cycle is very thrown off (apparently i have very high dhea levels which can throw off your cycle, and actually render you infertile... Which is probably why i'm hoping a bfp is coming! However, i did just see that supposedly dhea serum levels rise during pregnancy....!)
> 
> anyone else get a bfp after strange discharge???
> 
> Also, is this strange light cramping i'm having what others consider heavy or pulling? I don't really know how to explain it, it's a dull pain... Help ladies!!! It's too soon to test and i'm going nuts!!!
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping, but a little more dull. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM
> 
> I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and i don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. Af is due tomorrow i'm doing well on not testing so far!
> 
> updateClick to expand...

Hmmmm.... One more day until testing! (updated in quote!)


----------



## Happy Yogi

mommysbabys11 said:


> Happy Yogi said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted. I also had discharge 12-13DPO, but with w/ BFN, so I'm not sure what's going on. Hoping you get some good news on 8/3!
> 
> Happy Yogi...
> 
> Did you have discharge 12-13 dpo or cd12-13? Mine started at cd 11 and has basically been straight through (just different discharge then I've ever had).
> 
> And thanks! We'll see I suppose... I won't even buy a test yet cuz I know I'll break lol. If my body gives me a legit reason to check, aka late period, I will. Until then, I'm remaining hopeful without getting my hopes up :)Click to expand...

It was 12-13DPO, and only lasted a day. Today is ~17DPO, and still no word on if its AF or BFP, although I'm still only seeing BFN's.


----------



## Happy Yogi

Happy Yogi said:


> Going crazy this TWW with new symptoms and highs and lows of hope and doubt. So, putting in my symptoms:
> 
> CD 19  Using as my O day  OPK was darker but not as dark as positive test last cycle
> 1-7 DPO (CD 20-27) Throughout this time (not all at once!): Sore BBs, hair falling out, bloating, stomach ache, nausea, CP off centered, fatigue, cramps, cravings, emotional
> 8 DPO (CD 25) FRER BFN, emotional
> 10 DPO (CD 30) Extremely sensitive/painful nipples, never experienced this before
> 11 DPO (CD 31) BFN, Bloating, Tired, sensitive/painful nipples
> 12 DPO (CD 32) BFN, Emotional, sensitive/painful nipples, tired (unable to run despite several rest days), felt overwhelmed
> 13 DPO (CD 33) BFN, Super tired, especially in the morning, no sensitive nipples, but CM white/thick (obvious  hadnt intentionally been checking), CP high and soft
> 14 DPO (CD 34) BFN with FRER, was expecting AF today but with prev. cycles being as long as 42 days, maybe its still early. However, CM is not as noticeable today and I'm having some cramps - feeling like AF is on her way. Most likely, I'm out.
> UPDATED
> 15 DPO no symptoms
> 16 DPO tired, but otherwise no symptoms
> 17 DPO (today) Wondering if I really am 17 DPO? Still BFN, no signs of :witch:

Update


----------



## MissMcCoy

1-DPO
Creamy cm 
2-DPO 
Creamy cm
3-7DPO
Creamy cm 
Tender breasts 
Gas
Tired


----------



## Flossie_Aus

First cycle trying, 2ww is boring so thought I'd join! Going off when FF says I O'd, although I think I took the OPK late and actually O'd a day earlier. 

1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - hot flashes, stripping off while everyone complained about the cold.
3 dpo - hunger sickness all day, constantly snacked but it just kept crashing over me. Sat up at 1am trying to force down bread to help, ended up retching (but managed to keep everything down) afterwards when a smell crossed my path (I have a weird nose, not counting it).
4 dpo - not normally someone to eat before midday, was woken up by hunger sickness EARLY. Tried to ignore it but got dire within 15min. Had to force down peanut butter toast, couldn't finish two slices. Hunger sick changed to seasick afterwards. Continued all day only kept at bay with salty carbs. Fell asleep unexpectedly at 10:30pm and slept like a log through til 8:30am. Very unusual for me, a restless insomniac.
5 dpo - Bbs aching now and light AF like cervical cramping. Abdomen feels like I've been doing sit ups. Still hungry! ... Still no CM so maybe the witch is coming early :( 
6 dpo - Nausea has calmed down somewhat. Moody/snappy today, back aching like AF is coming. 
7 dpo to 10 dpo - Nothing much happened. Mood swings. Other symptoms subsided.
11 dpo - Witch got me.

GL ladies :dust:


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.
> 
> I don't want to test and get sad. Even though we're not trying, any time i have an idea that there's a possibility of a sticky bean and i don't get double lines my heart breaks a little. Af is due tomorrow i'm doing well on not testing so far!
> 
> updateClick to expand...
> 
> Testing tomorrow... FX!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: i stayed nauseated all freaking day, blue veins all over chest, extremely bitchy :growlmad:
> 
> 7DPO - nauseated again this morning like there is a burning sensation to gag idk :shrug: , boobs hurt and throbbing, runny nose again, crampy on just left side now but they are like pinches, moody, sense of smell has increased i think...... that is all for now....:coffee: and we :sex: in p.m.
> 
> 8DPO - nauseated again, boobies hurt, constant burning sensation in stomach area, still crampy like pinches here and there, cm is creamy and wet, cp is high, soft, and closed. i can smell certain things stronger than others:wacko: i just don't want to be disappointed again. :cry: and tired alot :sex: times 2 in P.M.
> 
> 9DPO - :sex: in A.M., slight nausea, tender breasts, pains shooting into crotch, VERY sharp cramp pains that dont last long at all:nope: headache, gassy, and had a bout of diarrhea... :sick:
> 
> 10DPO- :sex: a.m., realy bad cramps today like af, slight runny nose, upset stomach bad but i couldnt "go", had BAD backaches, very creamy
> cm :bfn: ON DOLLAR CHEAPIE
> 
> 11DPO - :sex: A.M., light cold, lots of dizziness, light nausea, cleaned my house from top to bottom, sleepy, and more backaches...:growlmad:
> 
> 12 DPO - a.m. Very light line on a Dollar Cheapie, YAYYY :happydance::happydance: i hope this is it, i am nauseated, and still having af cramps....and still having really bad backache!!!
> 
> 13DPO - :bfp: this morning, nauseated, tired, breasts are sore, back pain, had bad pinching cramps on right side.....:happydance::happydance:
> update

update


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> CD 19 - OVULATION :happydance::happydance::sex: in AM :hugs: Cramping!!! EWCM confirmed Ovulation on CD18 with opk. :sex: in PM
> 
> CD 20 - 1DPO - CRAMPING lots of it, Acne, headache pulling and tugging in ovary areas...especially right side.:shrug: :sex: P.M. LOTS OF WATERY CM, headaches.
> 
> CD 21 - 2DPO - :sex: A.M. cramping and LOTS of Watery CM :sex: P.M.
> 
> CD 22 - 3DPO - :sex: A.M. Boobies sore alil and some cramping.....nothing else as of yet....
> 
> 4DPO- backaches, acne, sore throat, cramps and pinching on right side ovary area :shrug: , Headache, alil nausea......
> 
> 5DPO- bad Headache, bad diarrhea, :nope: nauseated... update more as day progresses.. Cramps and pinches on right side.......boobies hurting around my armpits
> 
> 6DPO- gag/vomited, achy cramps on both sides, midsection feels sore, boobies slightly sore, dizzy, runny nose, acne, shortness of breath :coffee: i stayed nauseated all freaking day, blue veins all over chest, extremely bitchy :growlmad:
> 
> 7DPO - nauseated again this morning like there is a burning sensation to gag idk :shrug: , boobs hurt and throbbing, runny nose again, crampy on just left side now but they are like pinches, moody, sense of smell has increased i think...... that is all for now....:coffee: and we :sex: in p.m.
> 
> 8DPO - nauseated again, boobies hurt, constant burning sensation in stomach area, still crampy like pinches here and there, cm is creamy and wet, cp is high, soft, and closed. i can smell certain things stronger than others:wacko: i just don't want to be disappointed again. :cry: and tired alot :sex: times 2 in P.M.
> 
> 9DPO - :sex: in A.M., slight nausea, tender breasts, pains shooting into crotch, VERY sharp cramp pains that dont last long at all:nope: headache, gassy, and had a bout of diarrhea... :sick:
> 
> 10DPO- :sex: a.m., realy bad cramps today like af, slight runny nose, upset stomach bad but i couldnt "go", had BAD backaches, very creamy
> cm :bfn: ON DOLLAR CHEAPIE
> 
> 11DPO - :sex: A.M., light cold, lots of dizziness, light nausea, cleaned my house from top to bottom, sleepy, and more backaches...:growlmad:
> 
> 12 DPO - a.m. Very light line on a Dollar Cheapie, YAYYY :happydance::happydance: i hope this is it, i am nauseated, and still having af cramps....and still having really bad backache!!!
> 
> 13DPO - :bfp: this morning, nauseated, tired, breasts are sore, back pain, had bad pinching cramps on right side.....:happydance::happydance:
> update
> 
> updateClick to expand...

I am extremely happy for you Heather...I know I have bn MIA for a while but im trying not to symptom spot, it's so stressful....I will either O today or tomorrow so I will update when the time comes!...Again im so happy for you.... happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## chocolatechip

chocolatechip said:


> *O day* - lots of EWCM, more than I've ever had.
> *1 DPO* - heavy episode of typical ovulation cramping on the right side
> *2 - 3 DPO* Nothing really except that I was extremely gassy
> *4 DPO* - very minor twinges in abdomen, nosebleed in the middle of the night, had a horrible sleep
> 
> But it's today's symptoms that have got me wondering. I know the chances of pregnancy are really _very_ minimal considering we're not even trying, but here goes:
> 
> *5DPO* - From the moment I woke up, I was having some pretty intrusive cramping in my upper and lower abdomen (it moved around and felt like a mix between indigestion and AF cramps). I wasn't doubled over, but it was relentless cramps for around 4 hours. It has now petered out and turned to gentle flutters on my right side close to the pubic bone. Sometimes I feel it more when I'm walking around or urinating.
> 
> Another thing that's been 'off' is that I haven't had any nipple soreness and that usually happens to me during ovulation.
> 
> But that's all for now - thanks again for this awesome thread!

*6DPO*: A few twinges and pains but nothing really significant on my right side (upper and lower), a lot of milky white discharge 

*7DPO*: More twinges on the right that are reminiscent of a gas build-up, otherwise very few symptoms

*8DPO*: A few twinges here and there, extremely hard and erect nipples that are starting to get tender if touched, acne breakout on forehead

*9DPO*: Stomach ache and then diarrhea after eating but I think I might have actually had a touch of food poisoning, disgusting bitter pill-taste in back of throat all day, dry mouth, very hungry before each meal/snack

Today I'm *10DPO* and so far I've just had a stomach ache after eating breakfast.

I am constantly torn between "this might actually be happening" and "No way, it can't be". Stumped.

**updated**


----------



## tag74

5star I was hoping we would see you soon! :)


----------



## MissMcCoy

MissMcCoy said:


> 1-DPO
> Creamy cm
> 2-DPO
> Creamy cm
> 
> 3-7DPO
> Creamy cm
> Tender breasts
> Gas
> Tired
> 
> 8dpo- tired
> Creamy cm... white and almost ewcm like.... usually by now it's almost like lotion or paste..
> Only one tender breast :(
> Cramping early morning...
> Dry mouth... made me gag first thing in the morning...
> I was so sure I caught it this month... now I just feel out... :(
> Maybe it's an increase in emotions... I don't know.


Update.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Flossie_Aus said:


> First cycle trying, 2ww is boring so thought I'd join! Going off when FF says I O'd, although I think I took the OPK late and actually O'd a day earlier.
> 
> 1 dpo - nothing
> 2 dpo - hot flashes, stripping off while everyone complained about the cold.
> 3 dpo - hunger sickness all day, constantly snacked but it just kept crashing over me. Sat up at 1am trying to force down bread to help, ended up retching (but managed to keep everything down) afterwards when a smell crossed my path (I have a weird nose, not counting it).
> 4 dpo - not normally someone to eat before midday, was woken up by hunger sickness EARLY. Tried to ignore it but got dire within 15min. Had to force down peanut butter toast, couldn't finish two slices. Hunger sick changed to seasick afterwards. Continued all day only kept at bay with salty carbs. Fell asleep unexpectedly at 10:30pm and slept like a log through til 8:30am. Very unusual for me, a restless insomniac.
> 5 dpo - Bbs aching now and light AF like cervical cramping. Abdomen feels like I've been doing sit ups. Still hungry! ... Still no CM so maybe the witch is coming early :(
> 
> Will update as time passes. GL ladies

Update


----------



## Natasha2605

Currently 5dpo-

Sore and Tender breasts, never happens unless I am pregnant.
White, thick discharge - (off to docs tomorrow as I suspect possibly an infection, thrush maybe)
Headaches on and off - unusual for me
Cramping - both front and back. Never happens until night before AF and has been happening the last two days.
Feeling nauseas on and off, off my food.
Stonger sense of smell.
Insomnia. This is a big one for me. I'm usually sound asleep by 9.30 on a non work night and 11pm on a work night. Last night I was up till nearly 2am and woke at least 8 times afterwards and tonight it's gone midnight and I'm still wide awake - writing this.
Bloat - My stomach has gone majorly rounded again.
Constipation - Another thing I don't typically suffer from unless I am pregnant.


I am pretty sure that I ovulated the 30th or there about. I had a chemical pregnancy July 16th where I bled for two/three days and then nothing. I keep track of my cervical mucous through the month on my fertility app and it was right on track with ovulation on the 16th.


----------



## 808malia

Congrats Heather!!! I am so happy for you :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 months :baby:


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd VERY wet, lots of watery CM
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.
> 
> 15DPO Still no AF but BFN this morning... Throat is still sore. Sharp V pains, had me stop what I was doing, only lasted a few minutes. Same cramping, gassy, stomach feels off. Not really feeling like AF is on her way... Idk sit and wait I guess...
> Sharp pain on right side, didn't last long...
> 
> updateClick to expand...
> 
> 16DPO no AF yet... Waiting for the store to open to buy a cheapieClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## dani_tinks

This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.

1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!! 

Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:


----------



## mommysbabys11

dani_tinks said:


> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:

I had groin pains 15DPO too, I had forgotten to post it on mine! Editing now... 

I wonder if that's a good sign for us! FX!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Thank you ladies!!!

5star and 808 i have my fingers crossed so tightly for you too. I have been here a while with you two ladies and i have appreciated all the support!!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

mommysbabys11 said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> I had groin pains 15DPO too, I had forgotten to post it on mine! Editing now...
> 
> I wonder if that's a good sign for us! FX!Click to expand...

FX indeed!! It's bloody painful so I hope it's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> 5star I was hoping we would see you soon! :)

 :hi: Tag yes im still around....trying not to stress about anything but yea right lol...I did my HSG with my fertility dr and I do have one blocked tube and one clear tube....she stated that I can still get pregnant with one open tube and usually women get pregnant when she blows out the tubes...we are praying that the :spermy: caught my eggy lol...I think I officially Oed last night had O pains around 8pm...my opk was positive yesterday morning and this morning....so I will say tomorrow I will be in the TWW....Im not sure if I should count yesterday as O day b/c of the o pains or today since I still got a positive and a few slight o pains, either way we :sex: yesterday morning and again this morning....im feeling very positive this cycle and we shall soon see in the next 2 weeks :winkwink:

How is everything with you...Im hoping I didn't see what I think I saw on ur page, if so im so sorry...inbox me if you wanna chat more...love ya chick and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 5starsplus1

Heatherga2015 said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 5star and 808 i have my fingers crossed so tightly for you too. I have been here a while with you two ladies and i have appreciated all the support!!!!

Hey Heather thank you so much....Im super excited that you got ur BFP and praying that im right behind you :happydance: and of course im here anytime you wanna hit me up...Im still gonna check in even when I get my BFP :winkwink: take care of that little bean :hugs:


----------



## mommysbabys11

dani_tinks said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> I had groin pains 15DPO too, I had forgotten to post it on mine! Editing now...
> 
> I wonder if that's a good sign for us! FX!Click to expand...
> 
> FX indeed!! It's bloody painful so I hope it's a good sign :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was trying to get into the car yesterday and froze with pain! I actually said owww owww owwwwwwwww!!! And a few minutes later it was gone as quickly as it had came... So weird!


----------



## Happy Yogi

Happy Yogi said:


> Happy Yogi said:
> 
> 
> Going crazy this TWW with new symptoms and highs and lows of hope and doubt. So, putting in my symptoms:
> 
> CD 19  Using as my O day  OPK was darker but not as dark as positive test last cycle
> 1-7 DPO (CD 20-27) Throughout this time (not all at once!): Sore BBs, hair falling out, bloating, stomach ache, nausea, CP off centered, fatigue, cramps, cravings, emotional
> 8 DPO (CD 25) FRER BFN, emotional
> 10 DPO (CD 30) Extremely sensitive/painful nipples, never experienced this before
> 11 DPO (CD 31) BFN, Bloating, Tired, sensitive/painful nipples
> 12 DPO (CD 32) BFN, Emotional, sensitive/painful nipples, tired (unable to run despite several rest days), felt overwhelmed
> 13 DPO (CD 33) BFN, Super tired, especially in the morning, no sensitive nipples, but CM white/thick (obvious  hadnt intentionally been checking), CP high and soft
> 14 DPO (CD 34) BFN with FRER, was expecting AF today but with prev. cycles being as long as 42 days, maybe its still early. However, CM is not as noticeable today and I'm having some cramps - feeling like AF is on her way. Most likely, I'm out.
> UPDATED
> 15 DPO (CD 35) no symptoms
> 16 DPO (CD 36) tired, but otherwise no symptoms
> 17 DPO (CD 37) Wondering if I really am 17 DPO? Still BFN, no signs of :witch:
> 18 DPO (CD 38) Felt like :witch:was coming at one point during the day, minor cramps, very hungry (common PMS symptom), BFN
> 19 DPO (CD 39) Out of HPT's, but oh well, pretty sure :witch: is on her way, hungry, some cramps, disappointed that my cycle is so long again this time...
> 
> UpdateClick to expand...


----------



## tag74

5starsplus1 said:


> tag74 said:
> 
> 
> 5star I was hoping we would see you soon! :)
> 
> :hi: Tag yes im still around....trying not to stress about anything but yea right lol...I did my HSG with my fertility dr and I do have one blocked tube and one clear tube....she stated that I can still get pregnant with one open tube and usually women get pregnant when she blows out the tubes...we are praying that the :spermy: caught my eggy lol...I think I officially Oed last night had O pains around 8pm...my opk was positive yesterday morning and this morning....so I will say tomorrow I will be in the TWW....Im not sure if I should count yesterday as O day b/c of the o pains or today since I still got a positive and a few slight o pains, either way we :sex: yesterday morning and again this morning....im feeling very positive this cycle and we shall soon see in the next 2 weeks :winkwink:
> 
> How is everything with you...Im hoping I didn't see what I think I saw on ur page, if so im so sorry...inbox me if you wanna chat more...love ya chick and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!Click to expand...

Thanks, yes sadly MC a few weeks ago. My body did self regulate and I O'd a few days ago. We can wait it out together! :)

The cycle after my HSG is essentially when I got my BFP. Glad you got that done. I am very hopeful for you! FX

Heather- congrats!!


----------



## 5starsplus1

tag74 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tag74 said:
> 
> 
> 5star I was hoping we would see you soon! :)
> 
> :hi: Tag yes im still around....trying not to stress about anything but yea right lol...I did my HSG with my fertility dr and I do have one blocked tube and one clear tube....she stated that I can still get pregnant with one open tube and usually women get pregnant when she blows out the tubes...we are praying that the :spermy: caught my eggy lol...I think I officially Oed last night had O pains around 8pm...my opk was positive yesterday morning and this morning....so I will say tomorrow I will be in the TWW....Im not sure if I should count yesterday as O day b/c of the o pains or today since I still got a positive and a few slight o pains, either way we :sex: yesterday morning and again this morning....im feeling very positive this cycle and we shall soon see in the next 2 weeks :winkwink:
> 
> How is everything with you...Im hoping I didn't see what I think I saw on ur page, if so im so sorry...inbox me if you wanna chat more...love ya chick and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yes sadly MC a few weeks ago. My body did self regulate and I O'd a few days ago. We can wait it out together! :)
> 
> The cycle after my HSG is essentially when I got my BFP. Glad you got that done. I am very hopeful for you! FX
> 
> Heather- congrats!!Click to expand...

So so sorry hun....yes we can wait this one out together and im counting today as O day and my tww will start tomorrow...what dpo are you....im glad to hear you say that you got ur BFP after ur HSG even my dr says that most women get there BFP after their HSG...the hubby is very positive that we will get pregnant this cycle and im following his lead...Im glad ur doing well and still have a positive attitude, fx for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Usually I keep busy during my TWW (which is more like 10 days because my LP was 8-9 days, now hoping either for a BFP or at least a 10-11 day LP) but this time I'm not working (summer vacation, I'm a teacher) and I finished my grad class so I'm literally sitting around doing nothing for the next two weeks and I'm going NUTS. 

1 DPO - nothing out of ordinary
2 DPO - nothing out of ordinary
3 DPO - creamy cm, very light
4 DPO - creamy cm, gas, really hot/feverish/hot flashes. I usually run cold but my skin was hot to the touch, I was running at 99 degrees during the day. I NEVER get a fever that goes up, when I'm sick my temp DROPS (always!) to 96/97 and I haven't gone above 98 since I was a kid. Not sure what's going on. 

5 DPO - creamy cm, gas, really hot (99 degree temp again), Nausea (lasted about 3 hours), nipples are tender. 

6 DPO - creamy cm, gas, cramping in lower abdomen, nipples are tender (shower water stream actually hurt )

7DPO - creamy cm (more than yesterday but not a lot more). CP high, seems firm but can't tell for sure. 
the previous symptoms have gone away: no gas, no cramping, nipples are less tender almost not at all. A little worried, but trying to focus on other things.
Crying at random stuff all evening. Scenes on tv that weren't sad made me start crying. Very odd for me!

8DPO - creamy cm. CP high. When checking CM had tiny bits of red (blood) in on fingers (in cm). 
I only have a 9-10 day LP, so if things follow the last 2 cycles then I will spot tomorrow and AF on Sunday. :cry:

9DPO - CP mid to low. When checking cp had tiny bits of blood in cm but no spotting and wouldn't have found it if wasn't manually checking cp. breasts very sore.

10DPO - CP mid to low. CM is brown mucusy string, but only find it when checking CP/CM. No discharge when wiping. Breasts are very sore. AF was expected today but so far is a no-show.

11DPO - CP mid to low. When checked CP had bright red blood. Pretty sure AF is here today. 
Mid morning I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a big splash of red, so I figured AF was here. Put in a light tampon and a few hours later when I went to the bathroom went to change it and it was practically empty, just some brown. Put on a liner for the rest of the day and when I go to the bathroom I'm getting some light spots on the toilet paper but nothing on the liner. 

Not sure if today counts as AF Day 1, or if still "spotting" and is 11DPO. I'll know more tomorrow.

AF came at what would be 12DPO. So I'm out.


----------



## clairebear25

So here I am again! Sadly my last pregnancy ended with a miscarriage! We haven't been trying as it's been a long grieving process. However, AF is due tomorrow and I have just suddenly thought to myself that I could be pregnant! 

I have 100% not neem tracking symptoms but now I think about it I have a few of the symptoms I had previously! 

Felt like I was getting a cold, VERY watery cm & dull cramps in my lower belly. Boobs aren't sore at all... Will update in a few days?!


----------



## dani_tinks

dani_tinks said:


> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:

Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Sounds pretty promising dani_tinks!


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd VERY wet, lots of watery CM
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.
> 
> 15DPO Still no AF but BFN this morning... Throat is still sore. Sharp V pains, had me stop what I was doing, only lasted a few minutes. Same cramping, gassy, stomach feels off. Not really feeling like AF is on her way... Idk sit and wait I guess...Sharp pain on right side, didn't last long...
> 
> 16DPO no AF yet... Waiting to turn green or red here! Didn't test today... Stomach cramping is still there and dull, stomach feels upset but I'm starving and eating quite a bit. Gassy. Throat is still sore. Feeling wet, some discharge on liner. A lot of CM white and thick. CP really high, like I can barely touch it. Some body aches (feel like I have bruises, but I don't) craving chocolate was the only AF sign all day. QUOTE]
> 
> 17DPO still no AF... Maybe I'll go buy a test today... My cycle tends to run anywhere from 24-36 days, so I'm not rushing anything. Gassy.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

Flossie_Aus said:


> First cycle trying, 2ww is boring so thought I'd join! Going off when FF says I O'd, although I think I took the OPK late and actually O'd a day earlier.
> 
> 1 dpo - nothing
> 2 dpo - hot flashes, stripping off while everyone complained about the cold.
> 3 dpo - hunger sickness all day, constantly snacked but it just kept crashing over me. Sat up at 1am trying to force down bread to help, ended up retching (but managed to keep everything down) afterwards when a smell crossed my path (I have a weird nose, not counting it).
> 4 dpo - not normally someone to eat before midday, was woken up by hunger sickness EARLY. Tried to ignore it but got dire within 15min. Had to force down peanut butter toast, couldn't finish two slices. Hunger sick changed to seasick afterwards. Continued all day only kept at bay with salty carbs. Fell asleep unexpectedly at 10:30pm and slept like a log through til 8:30am. Very unusual for me, a restless insomniac.
> 5 dpo - Bbs aching now and light AF like cervical cramping. Abdomen feels like I've been doing sit ups. Still hungry! ... Still no CM so maybe the witch is coming early :(
> 6 dpo - Nausea has calmed down somewhat. Moody/snappy today, back aching like AF is coming.
> 
> Will update as time passes. GL ladies

UPDATE 
My first tww and it SUCKS. I don't even really mind either way because a BFN has the consolation prize of being able to drink on my holiday next week. It's the NOT KNOWING that is just torture!


----------



## Happy Yogi

Happy Yogi said:


> Happy Yogi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Yogi said:
> 
> 
> Going crazy this TWW with new symptoms and highs and lows of hope and doubt. So, putting in my symptoms:
> 
> CD 19  Using as my O day  OPK was darker but not as dark as positive test last cycle
> 1-7 DPO (CD 20-27) Throughout this time (not all at once!): Sore BBs, hair falling out, bloating, stomach ache, nausea, CP off centered, fatigue, cramps, cravings, emotional
> 8 DPO (CD 25) FRER BFN, emotional
> 10 DPO (CD 30) Extremely sensitive/painful nipples, never experienced this before
> 11 DPO (CD 31) BFN, Bloating, Tired, sensitive/painful nipples
> 12 DPO (CD 32) BFN, Emotional, sensitive/painful nipples, tired (unable to run despite several rest days), felt overwhelmed
> 13 DPO (CD 33) BFN, Super tired, especially in the morning, no sensitive nipples, but CM white/thick (obvious  hadnt intentionally been checking), CP high and soft
> 14 DPO (CD 34) BFN with FRER, was expecting AF today but with prev. cycles being as long as 42 days, maybe its still early. However, CM is not as noticeable today and I'm having some cramps - feeling like AF is on her way. Most likely, I'm out.
> UPDATED
> 15 DPO (CD 35) no symptoms
> 16 DPO (CD 36) tired, but otherwise no symptoms
> 17 DPO (CD 37) Wondering if I really am 17 DPO? Still BFN, no signs of :witch:
> 18 DPO (CD 38) Felt like :witch:was coming at one point during the day, minor cramps, very hungry (common PMS symptom), BFN
> 19 DPO (CD 39) Out of HPT's, but oh well, pretty sure :witch: is on her way, hungry, some cramps, disappointed that my cycle is so long again this time...
> 20 DPO (CD 40) Feel silly even still updating, I swear AF is right around the corner, so now she is just torturing me. Cramps in the AM (but then by PM seem to disappear), still very hungry, classic PMS symptoms, but still nothing...I go on and off from feeling like she's coming any minute to feeling like eh, maybe not...?!
> 
> UpdateClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 5starsplus1

Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:


----------



## Angel5000

5starsplus1 said:


> Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:

Listen, unless your DH has a low sperm count, doing it every day isn't going to make a huge difference. Now, if you are :sex: multiple times a day, then you might have a small concern, but the male testes produces thousands upon thousands (or millions) of sperm every day. While every other day allows for build up, my doctor has said that unless there is a low sperm count, then every day is fine because the sperm is "replenished" within a few hours. 

Based on what you've said, you have sperm from Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday swimming around in there. Each ejaculation is, on average, 280 MILLION sperm. While a lot die along the way, I think you've got plenty of chances still.


----------



## 5starsplus1

Angel5000 said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:
> 
> Listen, unless your DH has a low sperm count, doing it every day isn't going to make a huge difference. Now, if you are :sex: multiple times a day, then you might have a small concern, but the male testes produces thousands upon thousands (or millions) of sperm every day. While every other day allows for build up, my doctor has said that unless there is a low sperm count, then every day is fine because the sperm is "replenished" within a few hours.
> 
> Based on what you've said, you have sperm from Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday swimming around in there. Each ejaculation is, on average, 280 MILLION sperm. While a lot die along the way, I think you've got plenty of chances still.Click to expand...

Thank you...yea my dh says that im over thinking it and to calm down lol...so ima just sit and play the waiting game :coffee: lol....I think we are good just gotta wait it out lol!


----------



## Happy Yogi

Happy Yogi said:


> Happy Yogi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Yogi said:
> 
> 
> Going crazy this TWW with new symptoms and highs and lows of hope and doubt. So, putting in my symptoms:
> 
> CD 19  Using as my O day  OPK was darker but not as dark as positive test last cycle
> 1-7 DPO (CD 20-27) Throughout this time (not all at once!): Sore BBs, hair falling out, bloating, stomach ache, nausea, CP off centered, fatigue, cramps, cravings, emotional
> 8 DPO (CD 25) FRER BFN, emotional
> 10 DPO (CD 30) Extremely sensitive/painful nipples, never experienced this before
> 11 DPO (CD 31) BFN, Bloating, Tired, sensitive/painful nipples
> 12 DPO (CD 32) BFN, Emotional, sensitive/painful nipples, tired (unable to run despite several rest days), felt overwhelmed
> 13 DPO (CD 33) BFN, Super tired, especially in the morning, no sensitive nipples, but CM white/thick (obvious  hadnt intentionally been checking), CP high and soft
> 14 DPO (CD 34) BFN with FRER, was expecting AF today but with prev. cycles being as long as 42 days, maybe its still early. However, CM is not as noticeable today and I'm having some cramps - feeling like AF is on her way. Most likely, I'm out.
> UPDATED
> 15 DPO (CD 35) no symptoms
> 16 DPO (CD 36) tired, but otherwise no symptoms
> 17 DPO (CD 37) Wondering if I really am 17 DPO? Still BFN, no signs of :witch:
> 18 DPO (CD 38) Felt like :witch:was coming at one point during the day, minor cramps, very hungry (common PMS symptom), BFN
> 19 DPO (CD 39) Out of HPT's, but oh well, pretty sure :witch: is on her way, hungry, some cramps, disappointed that my cycle is so long again this time...
> 20 DPO (CD 40) Bloating, cravings, some cramps
> 21 DPO (CD 41) Killer cramps/bloating assures me AF is right around the corner. But, I keep thinking about the sensitive nipples symptom I had last week (see CD30-32), which was so new to me, so I'm wondering if that was my TRUE detector of Ov, meaning I'm really more like 12 DPO? Just want this cycle to be OVER :wacko:
> 
> UpdateClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 808malia

5starsplus1 said:


> Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:

Girl, you are more than covering your bases! LOL :) I wouldn't worry about it, the worrying is more likely a problem than anything, lol! I know from experience...:haha: This months cycle will make 11 months of trying for me, so I'm not even using opks this cycle. Trying to relax and let the chips fall where they may :shrug:


----------



## 5starsplus1

808malia said:


> 5starsplus1 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please help me with this....Ok so we know that we should do it every other during our fertile time in order to let his sperm build up...well we did it Thursday Saturday Monday Tuesday and Wednesday....thinking I ovulated on Wednesday...we didn't do it yesterday so my question is do you think we messed up our changes by doing it back to back Monday Tuesday and Wednesday and not doing it yesterday? I know sperm lives up to 48 or 72 hrs but I didn't let him build up on Tuesday....Im getting nervous and thinking the egg may have still bn there on yesterday and we didn't get a chance to bd...even though it takes sperm up to a couple of days to fertilize the egg im still sitting on pins and needles wondering if we went wrong.....LADIES PLEASE HELP :cry:
> 
> Girl, you are more than covering your bases! LOL :) I wouldn't worry about it, the worrying is more likely a problem than anything, lol! I know from experience...:haha: This months cycle will make 11 months of trying for me, so I'm not even using opks this cycle. Trying to relax and let the chips fall where they may :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks 808....I'm just trying to see what we are doing wrong :shrug: but since my HSG he's thinking we got it this time....we shall see....where are you in your cycle?


----------



## shaescott

I'm not TTC so I wasn't paying attention until I missed my period... :shrug:

*1-14 dpo:* nothing known
*15 dpo (8/2):* missed period
*16-19 dpo:* slept through the day twice within these days, watery CM, mild nausea and :bfn: at 19 dpo
*20 dpo (8/7):* mild nausea, dull mild headache all day, mild dizziness, creamy/watery CM (very little), breasts mildly sensitive to the touch and slightly itchy, medium-high medium-soft cervix
*21 dpo (8/8):* mildly itchy breasts, mild nausea, creamy CM
*22 dpo (8/9):* sensitive nipples, slightly foggy, mild nausea, creamy/watery CM, extra emotional :cry: 
*23 dpo (8/10):* creamy/watery CM, :bfn:
*24 dpo (8/11):* creamy/watery CM, sensitive breasts/nipples
*25 dpo (8/12):* sticky/creamy CM, sensitive breasts/nipples
*26 dpo (8/13):* creamy/watery CM, migraine (however I am prone to migraines), sensitive breasts/nipples, acne
*27 dpo (8/14):* creamy/watery CM, sensitive breasts/nipples, acne
*28 dpo (8/15):* creamy/watery CM, sensitive and itchy breasts, can't sleep
*29 dpo (8/16):* creamy/watery CM, mild morning nausea, sensitive and itchy breasts
*30 dpo (8/17):* creamy/watery CM, sensitive and itchy breasts, tired
*31 dpo (8/18):* creamy/watery CM, sensitive and itchy breasts, itchy skin on back and stomach, tired
I stopped updating haha but I got my period at 3 weeks and 1 day late. Well, it's super light, so idk, but I'm pretty sure it's AF.


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd VERY wet, lots of watery CM
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.
> 
> 15DPO Still no AF but BFN this morning... Throat is still sore. Sharp V pains, had me stop what I was doing, only lasted a few minutes. Same cramping, gassy, stomach feels off. Not really feeling like AF is on her way... Idk sit and wait I guess...Sharp pain on right side, didn't last long...
> 
> 16DPO no AF yet... Waiting to turn green or red here! Didn't test today... Stomach cramping is still there and dull, stomach feels upset but I'm starving and eating quite a bit. Gassy. Throat is still sore. Feeling wet, some discharge on liner. A lot of CM white and thick. CP really high, like I can barely touch it. Some body aches (feel like I have bruises, but I don't) craving chocolate was the only AF sign all day. QUOTE]
> 
> 17DPO still no AF... Maybe I'll go buy a test today... My cycle tends to run anywhere from 24-36 days, so I'm not rushing anything. Gassy. Wateryish white CM.
> 
> 18DPO BFN on WalMart 88 cent cheapie... Still no AF. Gassy. Same dull cramping. Constipated.r Boobs aren't crazy sore, but I couldn't lay on them at all while tanning. Nothing else to report.
> 
> Note of interest... I had testing done that shows just over 1 cm hypermic ovarian follicle... Someone told me if that drops I'll have twins... I thought it was just a cyst? Lol any input?
> 
> 19DPO No AF... no signs of her either. Same dull cramping. Constipated.Click to expand...


----------



## MissMcCoy

MissMcCoy said:


> 1-DPO
> Creamy cm
> Cramps
> 
> 2-DPO
> Creamy cm
> Cramps
> 
> 3-7DPO
> Creamy cm
> Tender breasts
> Gas
> Tired
> Cramps
> 
> 8-DPO
> tender breasts
> Tired
> Creamy cm
> 
> 9-DPO FAINT POSITIVE :happydance: :cloud9:



Getting darker and darker pregnancy tests


----------



## MissMcCoy

MissMcCoy said:


> MissMcCoy said:
> 
> 
> 1-DPO
> Creamy cm
> Cramps
> 
> 2-DPO
> Creamy cm
> Cramps
> 
> 3-7DPO
> Creamy cm
> Tender breasts
> Gas
> Tired
> Cramps
> 
> 8-DPO
> tender breasts
> Tired
> Creamy cm
> 
> 9-DPO FAINT POSITIVE :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting darker and darker pregnancy testsClick to expand...

I tried to turn this green... no luck!


----------



## jessebelle13

Oh, I love love LOVE this thread! I'm on my second cycle of letrozole and I'm incredibly new to the TTC world, so this helps so so so much. Thank you ladies!! :flower:

I had +OPKs cd15, 16, and 17.

dpo 1&2 - nothing, except high libido
3- Extremely emotional
4- Very nauseated, exhausted but couldn't sleep, stayed up all night
5- Light cramps/tugging feeling, emotional, still nauseated


----------



## dani_tinks

dani_tinks said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.Click to expand...

Updated.


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd VERY wet, lots of watery CM
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.
> 
> 15DPO Still no AF but BFN this morning... Throat is still sore. Sharp V pains, had me stop what I was doing, only lasted a few minutes. Same cramping, gassy, stomach feels off. Not really feeling like AF is on her way... Idk sit and wait I guess...Sharp pain on right side, didn't last long...
> 
> 16DPO no AF yet... Waiting to turn green or red here! Didn't test today... Stomach cramping is still there and dull, stomach feels upset but I'm starving and eating quite a bit. Gassy. Throat is still sore. Feeling wet, some discharge on liner. A lot of CM white and thick. CP really high, like I can barely touch it. Some body aches (feel like I have bruises, but I don't) craving chocolate was the only AF sign all day. QUOTE]
> 
> 17DPO still no AF... My cycle tends to run anywhere from 24-36 days, so I'm not rushing anything. Gassy. Wateryish white CM.
> 
> 18DPO BFN on WalMart 88 cent cheapie... Still no AF. Gassy. Same dull cramping. Constipated.r Boobs aren't crazy sore, but I couldn't lay on them at all while tanning. Nothing else to report.
> 
> 19DPO No AF... no signs of her either. Same dull cramping. Constipated.Click to expand...
> 
> 20DPO/CD33.... Still no AF... it's been at least a year since my cycle has been this long... Same dull cramping, gassy, feeling wet CM still watery/white. boobs are a little sore, nothing major. BMs are very back and forth, constipated to diarrhea. I seen to be more hungry than usual, my best friend commented on how much I've been eating... I thought it was BC AF was coming... But no sign of her... My period should be ending by now and it hasn't even started!!! BFN on Walmart cheapie...
> 
> Do you think I'm out ladies? I'm not used to having cycles this long with no signs at all in a while. I didn't use ovulation tests or anything, but my discharge and cramps around my guessed ovulation day and since then kinda indicate that I did ovulate then, right?
> Oh, I'm so lost... We weren't even trying, but AF not showing up, and these different symptoms had my hopes up... I'm afraid to drink a glass of wine with my girlfriends and to wear white to the water park! HELP LADIES!!!Click to expand...


----------



## mommysbabys11

dani_tinks said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.Click to expand...
> 
> Updated.Click to expand...

Looks like we're right around the same place... How long are your normal cycles??? We both had groin pains and gas around the same timing... I saw that you said you had pains going into your thighs, I haven't had that this month but I did develop that as a PMS symptom within the last year (hurt so bad I almost went to the ER until I looked it up lol) NOT saying it's a bad sign, just giving you insight I guess.... Here's hoping the witch stays away and we get sticky little beans!!!


----------



## mommysbabys11

MissMcCoy said:


> MissMcCoy said:
> 
> 
> 1-DPO
> Creamy cm
> Cramps
> 
> 2-DPO
> Creamy cm
> Cramps
> 
> 3-7DPO
> Creamy cm
> Tender breasts
> Gas
> Tired
> Cramps
> 
> 8-DPO
> tender breasts
> Tired
> Creamy cm
> 
> 9-DPO FAINT POSITIVE :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting darker and darker pregnancy testsClick to expand...

YAAAAY FOR YOU!!! wish I knew what was up at 9DPO! (with my son I did find out around then, but I was 19... Now I'm 32. Different times....) send some of that baby dust this way!!! Congrats! Take care of that bean!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

mommysbabys11 said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.Click to expand...
> 
> Updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we're right around the same place... How long are your normal cycles??? We both had groin pains and gas around the same timing... I saw that you said you had pains going into your thighs, I haven't had that this month but I did develop that as a PMS symptom within the last year (hurt so bad I almost went to the ER until I looked it up lol) NOT saying it's a bad sign, just giving you insight I guess.... Here's hoping the witch stays away and we get sticky little beans!!!Click to expand...

My cycles are normally spot on and AF still hasn't reared her ugly head! The pain into my thighs happened once but it's unusual for me which is why I noted it. 

I haven't tested so no idea if I'm pregnant or not! I'm scared to test, been through too much shit this year and I cba with BFNs! I don't know how much longer to wait for AF tho! Grrr bodies huh!


----------



## mah0113

I really dislike the green posts, I cant read them properly. I wish the ones that were BFP would be in a read-able color ::cranky::


----------



## MUMOF5

Haven't been on for a couple of months, but I thought I'd post again. This is 11th month of ttc. 

1 dpo: sticky cm

2 dpo: lots of creamy cm

3 dpo: lots of creamy cm

4 dpo: cm small amount and creamy and a bit constipated.

5 dpo: same as above. Headache.

6 dpo: Cm creamy this morning, then turned a bit stringy later on and had spotting (quite a regular thing for me around this time). Weeing more frequently today.

7 dpo: cm both creamy and a bit stringy, still slight pink tinge to it. Weeing more again today and have tender breasts.

8 dpo: temp jumped up quite a bit this morning. Cm same as yesterday. Breasts still bit tender but not as much as yesterday. Bit of an odd dizzy spell earlier, quite unusual and unprovoked.


----------



## Happy Yogi

Going crazy this TWW with new symptoms and highs and lows of hope and doubt. So, putting in my symptoms:

CD 19  Using as my O day  OPK was darker but not as dark as positive test last cycle
1-7 DPO (CD 20-27) Throughout this time (not all at once!): Sore BBs, hair falling out, bloating, stomach ache, nausea, CP off centered, fatigue, cramps, cravings, emotional
8 DPO (CD 25) FRER BFN, emotional
10 DPO (CD 30) Extremely sensitive/painful nipples, never experienced this before
11 DPO (CD 31) BFN, Bloating, Tired, sensitive/painful nipples
12 DPO (CD 32) BFN, Emotional, sensitive/painful nipples, tired (unable to run despite several rest days), felt overwhelmed
13 DPO (CD 33) BFN, Super tired, especially in the morning, no sensitive nipples, but CM white/thick (obvious  hadnt intentionally been checking), CP high and soft
14 DPO (CD 34) BFN with FRER, was expecting AF today but with prev. cycles being as long as 42 days, maybe its still early. However, CM is not as noticeable today and I'm having some cramps - feeling like AF is on her way. Most likely, I'm out.
UPDATED
15 DPO (CD 35) no symptoms
16 DPO (CD 36) tired, but otherwise no symptoms
17 DPO (CD 37) Wondering if I really am 17 DPO? Still BFN, no signs of :witch:
18 DPO (CD 38) Felt like :witch:was coming at one point during the day, minor cramps, very hungry (common PMS symptom), BFN
19 DPO (CD 39) Out of HPT's, but oh well, pretty sure :witch: is on her way, hungry, some cramps, disappointed that my cycle is so long again this time...
20 DPO (CD 40) Feel silly even still updating, I swear AF is right around the corner, so now she is just torturing me. Cramps in the AM (but then by PM seem to disappear), still very hungry, classic PMS symptoms, but still nothing...I go on and off from feeling like she's coming any minute to feeling like eh, maybe not...?!
21 DPO (CD 41) Terrible, painful cramps, spotting
22 DPO (CD 42) Cramps subsided, but still spotting
23 DPO (CD 1) AF arrived


Update


----------



## hellodarling

dani_tinks said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.Click to expand...
> 
> Updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we're right around the same place... How long are your normal cycles??? We both had groin pains and gas around the same timing... I saw that you said you had pains going into your thighs, I haven't had that this month but I did develop that as a PMS symptom within the last year (hurt so bad I almost went to the ER until I looked it up lol) NOT saying it's a bad sign, just giving you insight I guess.... Here's hoping the witch stays away and we get sticky little beans!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are normally spot on and AF still hasn't reared her ugly head! The pain into my thighs happened once but it's unusual for me which is why I noted it.
> 
> I haven't tested so no idea if I'm pregnant or not! I'm scared to test, been through too much shit this year and I cba with BFNs! I don't know how much longer to wait for AF tho! Grrr bodies huh!Click to expand...




Me too. So frustrating. I'm 20DPO, tingly boobs. High soft closed cervix, been crampy since 12DPO but BFN's on HPT, including today. Roaring positives on OPK's though 12dpo and 19dpo. 
I feel like AF should be here soon, but I've felt that way since 12dpo so I have no idea. 
:dohh:


----------



## dani_tinks

hellodarling said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.Click to expand...
> 
> Updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we're right around the same place... How long are your normal cycles??? We both had groin pains and gas around the same timing... I saw that you said you had pains going into your thighs, I haven't had that this month but I did develop that as a PMS symptom within the last year (hurt so bad I almost went to the ER until I looked it up lol) NOT saying it's a bad sign, just giving you insight I guess.... Here's hoping the witch stays away and we get sticky little beans!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are normally spot on and AF still hasn't reared her ugly head! The pain into my thighs happened once but it's unusual for me which is why I noted it.
> 
> I haven't tested so no idea if I'm pregnant or not! I'm scared to test, been through too much shit this year and I cba with BFNs! I don't know how much longer to wait for AF tho! Grrr bodies huh!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. So frustrating. I'm 20DPO, tingly boobs. High soft closed cervix, been crampy since 12DPO but BFN's on HPT, including today. Roaring positives on OPK's though 12dpo and 19dpo.
> I feel like AF should be here soon, but I've felt that way since 12dpo so I have no idea.
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh gosh how confusing for you. I hope you get an answer soon. Being in limbo sucks :hugs:.

As for me i'm 21 DPO and testing either this evening or tomorrow morning.
Scared though!


----------



## Eleonora

Here goes the symptom list:

ovulation day: can't be totally sure about the day, but I am pretty regular and often have right-side twinges halfway through my cycle.

1 dpo - nothing 
2 dpo - teary
3 dpo - achey, twingey right side with tingles down to knee; slight fever, sneezing
4 dpo - slight soreness on right side of pelvis; slight fever
5 dpo - slight soreness continues, sudden chin zits (unusual for me unless right before AF) 
6 dpo - slightly crampy, vivid dreams
7 dpo - one pinch/twinge, vivid dreams
8 dpo - strange breastfeeding let-down sensations (never experienced before except when bfing) 
9 dpo - slightly crampy, brief dizziness
10 dpo - brief dizziness, mild acne, slight breast tenderness
11 dpo - sore on left side of pelvis, mild campiness
12 dpo - difficulty sleeping, definite cramps, pulse rate 82, queasiness, v. faint BFP on very expired FRER
13 dpo - difficulty sleeping, definite crampiness, angry and teary, BFP on Clearblue Digital at 3pm. 

I should mention that I had general random sneeziness and a slightly stuffy nose on many days. Sneezing for no apparent reason was also something I noticed 4 years ago with my first! I get a bit dizzy standing up fast since 9 dpo. I have also been a bit absent-minded: forgetting to pack something I needed, misplacing my keys, and trying to put the spaghetti away with the tampons. 
By the time I got the BFP I was very convinced I was pregnant. I think the early, mild, wringing, twisty uterus feelings were the most convincing and not quite like cramping with AF which for me only really occurs during or right before AF. I've also been checking ferning and I have a lot of partial ferning days between ovulation and 14 dpo but it has been tapering off. I think I would have to compare ferning for myself for lots of cycles to have a better sense of if it is really indicating something. 
Also, I'm 41 and this TTC #2. :wohoo:


----------



## jessebelle13

jessebelle13 said:


> Oh, I love love LOVE this thread! I'm on my second cycle of letrozole and I'm incredibly new to the TTC world, so this helps so so so much. Thank you ladies!! :flower:
> 
> I had +OPKs cd15, 16, and 17.
> 
> dpo 1&2 - nothing, except high libido
> 3- Extremely emotional
> 4- Very nauseated, exhausted but couldn't sleep, stayed up all night
> 5- Light cramps/tugging feeling, emotional, still nauseated

dpo 6- fatigue, bloated, light cramps continue
7- nothing out of the ordinary
8- cramps return, stronger, bloated, emotional


----------



## dani_tinks

dani_tinks said:


> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 20-21 DPO - Back ache, Upset tummy, Sore nipples, Sleepy, very little CM.
> Tested with FRER on CD21 in early evening - Very instant Very dark :bfp:. SO shocked but over the moon.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle due to a recent mc... it can happen ladies.

Updated :cloud9:


----------



## mommysbabys11

dani_tinks said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 20-21 DPO - Back ache, Upset tummy, Sore nipples, Sleepy, very little CM.
> Tested with FRER on CD21 in early evening - Very instant Very dark :bfp:. SO shocked but over the moon.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle due to a recent mc... it can happen ladies.
> 
> Updated :cloud9:Click to expand...


Yaaaaaay!!!! Congrats!!! I'm still waiting one way or another...


----------



## mommysbabys11

mommysbabys11 said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd VERY wet, lots of watery CM
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.
> 
> 15DPO Still no AF but BFN this morning... Throat is still sore. Sharp V pains, had me stop what I was doing, only lasted a few minutes. Same cramping, gassy, stomach feels off. Not really feeling like AF is on her way... Idk sit and wait I guess...Sharp pain on right side, didn't last long...
> 
> 16DPO no AF yet... Waiting to turn green or red here! Didn't test today... Stomach cramping is still there and dull, stomach feels upset but I'm starving and eating quite a bit. Gassy. Throat is still sore. Feeling wet, some discharge on liner. A lot of CM white and thick. CP really high, like I can barely touch it. Some body aches (feel like I have bruises, but I don't) craving chocolate was the only AF sign all day. QUOTE]
> 
> 17DPO still no AF... My cycle tends to run anywhere from 24-36 days, so I'm not rushing anything. Gassy. Wateryish white CM.
> 
> 18DPO BFN on WalMart 88 cent cheapie... Still no AF. Gassy. Same dull cramping. Constipated.r Boobs aren't crazy sore, but I couldn't lay on them at all while tanning. Nothing else to report.
> 
> 19DPO No AF... no signs of her either. Same dull cramping. Constipated.Click to expand...
> 
> 20DPO/CD33.... Still no AF... it's been at least a year since my cycle has been this long... Same dull cramping, gassy, feeling wet CM still watery/white. boobs are a little sore, nothing major. BMs are very back and forth, constipated to diarrhea. I seen to be more hungry than usual, my best friend commented on how much I've been eating... I thought it was BC AF was coming... But no sign of her... My period should be ending by now and it hasn't even started!!! BFN on Walmart cheapie...
> !Click to expand...
> 
> 21-22DPO same dull cramping. Gassy. Constipated/barely going. Boobs are hurting worse. SEVERE migraine started 21DPO evening, hasn't left yet. BFN this morning... It's rare for me to be this late. Got sick at some bananas that went bad in my kitchen this morning, threw up a few times. Still have quite the appetite... CM still watery and white.
> 
> I have no clue. It's very rare for me to be this late.Click to expand...


----------



## hellodarling

dani_tinks said:


> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.Click to expand...
> 
> Updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we're right around the same place... How long are your normal cycles??? We both had groin pains and gas around the same timing... I saw that you said you had pains going into your thighs, I haven't had that this month but I did develop that as a PMS symptom within the last year (hurt so bad I almost went to the ER until I looked it up lol) NOT saying it's a bad sign, just giving you insight I guess.... Here's hoping the witch stays away and we get sticky little beans!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are normally spot on and AF still hasn't reared her ugly head! The pain into my thighs happened once but it's unusual for me which is why I noted it.
> 
> I haven't tested so no idea if I'm pregnant or not! I'm scared to test, been through too much shit this year and I cba with BFNs! I don't know how much longer to wait for AF tho! Grrr bodies huh!Click to expand...




dani_tinks said:


> hellodarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysbabys11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle so not expecting a BFP, though am beginning to wonder where AF is... :lol:
> 
> Updated. People will prob wonder why I haven't tested. MC scared me, will prob wait another week incase body messed up.Click to expand...
> 
> Updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like we're right around the same place... How long are your normal cycles??? We both had groin pains and gas around the same timing... I saw that you said you had pains going into your thighs, I haven't had that this month but I did develop that as a PMS symptom within the last year (hurt so bad I almost went to the ER until I looked it up lol) NOT saying it's a bad sign, just giving you insight I guess.... Here's hoping the witch stays away and we get sticky little beans!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are normally spot on and AF still hasn't reared her ugly head! The pain into my thighs happened once but it's unusual for me which is why I noted it.
> 
> I haven't tested so no idea if I'm pregnant or not! I'm scared to test, been through too much shit this year and I cba with BFNs! I don't know how much longer to wait for AF tho! Grrr bodies huh!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. So frustrating. I'm 20DPO, tingly boobs. High soft closed cervix, been crampy since 12DPO but BFN's on HPT, including today. Roaring positives on OPK's though 12dpo and 19dpo.
> I feel like AF should be here soon, but I've felt that way since 12dpo so I have no idea.
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh how confusing for you. I hope you get an answer soon. Being in limbo sucks :hugs:.
> 
> As for me i'm 21 DPO and testing either this evening or tomorrow morning.
> Scared though!Click to expand...

I hear ya. 
lol, you should have seen how excited I was when I tested with the OPK (it was pre-coffee and I thought it was an hpt)-that line was so fast and so dark - i couldn't even believe it... then I realized it was an OPK. yuk.

That feeling of hope and not looking forward to disappointment is the worst. Let us know what happens. :) FX!!!


----------



## hellodarling

mommysbabys11 said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 20-21 DPO - Back ache, Upset tummy, Sore nipples, Sleepy, very little CM.
> Tested with FRER on CD21 in early evening - Very instant Very dark :bfp:. SO shocked but over the moon.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle due to a recent mc... it can happen ladies.
> 
> Updated :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaay!!!! Congrats!!! I'm still waiting one way or another...Click to expand...

Holy moly! congrats!!!!! I"m 21DPO today, maybe I'll try again!!!


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Haven't been on for a couple of months, but I thought I'd post again. This is 11th month of ttc.
> 
> 1 dpo: sticky cm
> 
> 2 dpo: lots of creamy cm
> 
> 3 dpo: lots of creamy cm
> 
> 4 dpo: cm small amount and creamy and a bit constipated.
> 
> 5 dpo: same as above. Headache.
> 
> 6 dpo: Cm creamy this morning, then turned a bit stringy later on and had spotting (quite a regular thing for me around this time). Weeing more frequently today.
> 
> 7 dpo: cm both creamy and a bit stringy, still slight pink tinge to it. Weeing more again today and have tender breasts.
> 
> 8 dpo: temp jumped up quite a bit this morning. Cm same as yesterday. Breasts still bit tender but not as much as yesterday. Bit of an odd dizzy spell earlier, quite unusual and unprovoked.
> 
> 9 dpo: another temp rise, cm waxy feeling?? And not much of it. Had a lot of dreams last night. Feel slightly bloated and breast very slightly tender. Weeing more than normal.
> 
> 10 dpo: ff said my temps are 'possibly triphasic', had this twice before tho so won't get too excited.
> Cm was sparse and sticky/clear snot like.
> 
> 11 dpo: temp down a little, ff no longer says I'm triphasic. Sore boobs, cramps setting in, light spotting on wiping, headache, grumpy - all the usual pre-af signs appearing :(


----------



## fairyy

dani_tinks said:


> dani_tinks said:
> 
> 
> This was our first cycle 'sort of' getting back to normal after mc. AF hit right on time last month.
> 
> 1-7 DPO - Awful thrush, very uncomfortable and disgusting.
> 8 DPO - Much better, CM back to 'normal' although possibly more than usual
> 9 DPO - Boobs sore, usually a sign AF on her way (when pregnant last time they didn't hurt until 5 weeks). Upset tummy.
> 10 - 14 DPO - starting to get really gassy, nipples uncomfortable and itchy. Constipated.
> 15 DPO - Groin pains (like sharp pulling pains) when I get up too fast or turn over in bed. Back ache. Nipples sting. Insanely gassy. Cramps. Feel like AF should be here!!
> 16-17 DPO - Weird groin pains, into tops of thighs. Back ache. Sore boobs. Nausea if I don't eat enough/on time. Headache. Bloat. Foof ache - feels like AF. No AF. Yellow stretchy CM?!
> 18-19DPO - Bloat, sore boobs, headaches, weird sharp pain when getting up too quickly still happens occasionally. Still no AF. Sleepy and emotionally unstable :lol:.
> 20-21 DPO - Back ache, Upset tummy, Sore nipples, Sleepy, very little CM.
> Tested with FRER on CD21 in early evening - Very instant Very dark :bfp:. SO shocked but over the moon.
> 
> 
> Only DTD once this cycle due to a recent mc... it can happen ladies.
> 
> Updated :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats :flower:
Wish you very happy and healthy 9months. 

We DTD two times this cycle but very close to "O". Your post gave me hope. Thank you.


----------



## emicakess

4 dpo- a little TMI sorry lol..literally gushes of creamy CM. It was really bizarre. Usually I get some cm ra few days before af up until af but not this much and not this early. 

5 dpo- fatique..tired, exhausted, no energy for the day

6 dpo- same as above

7dpo- suddenly have a lot of energy and in a very good mood.. then that night I had a total meltdown and feeling very guilty and emotional 

8 dpo- teary and cried at "let it go" video even though I've never seen the movie but I've seen that video a few times and it's never had that effect on me lol almostc completely lost my temper at some people when they woke up my sleeping daughter.. just very emotional in General 

9 dpo- pretty moody and short fused,too much wind, mild cramping

10 dpo- SO exhausted, had NO energy, absolutely grumpy, just wanted to sleep all day. By the late afternoon I was cramping pretty bad like my period would come any second. But not period. And had some cramps in my right ovary which is odd. 

11 dpo- cramping off and on like af would show any second. No af. Moody, tired, hot flashes, way too much wind again .. 

12 dpo- a bit tired, mild cramping, sore throat, two bloody noses, hot flashes.. vagina is twitching over and over WTH! :bfn:


----------



## mommysbabys11

Cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)

cd9 bd VERY wet, lots of watery CM

cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine

cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.

Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot

cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot

1dpo light different cramps again, hot

2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy

3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry. 
Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy

7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy

8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...

9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.

10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm. 
Cp is high and soft

11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol. 

12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain. 

13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy

14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.

15DPO Still no AF but BFN this morning... Throat is still sore. Sharp V pains, had me stop what I was doing, only lasted a few minutes. Same cramping, gassy, stomach feels off. Not really feeling like AF is on her way... Idk sit and wait I guess...Sharp pain on right side, didn't last long...

16DPO no AF yet... Waiting to turn green or red here! Didn't test today... Stomach cramping is still there and dull, stomach feels upset but I'm starving and eating quite a bit. Gassy. Throat is still sore. Feeling wet, some discharge on liner. A lot of CM white and thick. CP really high, like I can barely touch it. Some body aches (feel like I have bruises, but I don't) craving chocolate was the only AF sign all day. QUOTE] 

17DPO still no AF... My cycle tends to run anywhere from 24-36 days, so I'm not rushing anything. Gassy. Wateryish white CM.[/QUOTE]

18DPO BFN on WalMart 88 cent cheapie... Still no AF. Gassy. Same dull cramping. Constipated.r Boobs aren't crazy sore, but I couldn't lay on them at all while tanning. Nothing else to report. 

19DPO No AF... no signs of her either. Same dull cramping. Constipated.[/QUOTE]

20DPO/CD33.... Still no AF... it's been at least a year since my cycle has been this long... Same dull cramping, gassy, feeling wet CM still watery/white. boobs are a little sore, nothing major. BMs are very back and forth, constipated to diarrhea. I seen to be more hungry than usual, my best friend commented on how much I've been eating... I thought it was BC AF was coming... But no sign of her... My period should be ending by now and it hasn't even started!!! BFN on Walmart cheapie... 
![/QUOTE]

21-22DPO same dull, a little worse, cramping. Gassy. Constipated/barely going. Boobs are hurting worse. SEVERE migraine started 21DPO evening, hasn't left yet. BFN this morning... It's rare for me to be this late. Got sick at some bananas that went bad in my kitchen this morning, threw up a few times. Still have quite the appetite... CM still watery and white. Pink spotting, very light. Thought AF was coming, very very little on tampon after hours of working very hard, now nothing. 

Maybe AF is on her ugly way


----------



## emicakess

What a frustrating cycle mommysbabys11 ! I hope something happens one way or the other soon hun.. fx for a bfp


----------



## Starapplez

Hello ladies, I googled my symptoms and found this thread. I'm 34 (dh 33), ntnp at the moment as I had 2 hysteroscopies to remove fibroids from my uterine cavity. Temping to make sure I'm still cycling but cycle length isn't stable; its between 27-31 days 
I'd like to add my symptoms as well:
1-4 dpo: nothing 
5 dpo: really bad gas starts
6 dpo: gas, bleeding gums while brushing teeth 
7 dpo: temp dips to cover line (97.78) gas 
8 dpo: gas, temp rise
9 dpo: appetite+, gas
10 dpo: temp dips below cover line &#128532;BFN (am), appetite+, lower abdominal cramps in evening 
Today 11 dpo: temp rise (98.48), lower abdominal cramps continue

I've wasted so much money on pregnancy tests over the years so I will wait until af is late to test again. Last month I was 5 days late.! This cycle though never had gas like this and today my mouth tasted like blood in the am, couldn't be sure if I had taken my multi before then, can't really concentrate. Anyway, GL to all of us.


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back at it again! This is my 11th month since I started ttc, but since I didn't try last month, I'm gonna call it TTC #1 cycle #10:shrug: I am gonna "try" not to symptom spot, so I don't go totally crazy :rofl: But I am going on a mini vacation on Thursday thru Sunday, so that should help with the obsessing :haha: I think I O'd yesterday, so today should be 1dpo!

Oday: Cramps in AM

1dpo: Creamy cm, and large temp spike!


----------



## emicakess

emicakess said:


> 4 dpo- a little TMI sorry lol..literally gushes of creamy CM. It was really bizarre. Usually I get some cm ra few days before af up until af but not this much and not this early.
> 
> 5 dpo- fatique..tired, exhausted, no energy for the day
> 
> 6 dpo- same as above
> 
> 7dpo- suddenly have a lot of energy and in a very good mood.. then that night I had a total meltdown and feeling very guilty and emotional
> 
> 8 dpo- teary and cried at "let it go" video even though I've never seen the movie but I've seen that video a few times and it's never had that effect on me lol almostc completely lost my temper at some people when they woke up my sleeping daughter.. just very emotional in General
> 
> 9 dpo- pretty moody and short fused,too much wind, mild cramping
> 
> 10 dpo- SO exhausted, had NO energy, absolutely grumpy, just wanted to sleep all day. By the late afternoon I was cramping pretty bad like my period would come any second. But not period. And had some cramps in my right ovary which is odd.
> 
> 11 dpo- cramping off and on like af would show any second. No af. Moody, tired, hot flashes, way too much wind again ..
> 
> 12 dpo- a bit tired, mild cramping, sore throat, two bloody noses, hot flashes.. vagina is twitching over and over WTH! :bfn:



Well that was quick. Brown heavy spotting as started tonight :(


----------



## hellodarling

mommysbabys11 said:


> Cd1-cd8 af (bd cd 4&6)
> 
> cd9 bd VERY wet, lots of watery CM
> 
> cd10 hot!!! Indigestion, tender breasts, migraine
> 
> cd11 very large amount of very light pink discharge after bm early in day.(never had this before, wish i had taken a picture) migraine still there and worse. Nauceous, from migraine? Still so hot! Everything aches, joints, back, neck etc. Feeling pressure on v. Light cramping. Insomnia, maybe 1-2 hours all night.
> 
> Cd12 migraine at its worst, gassy, still very achey. Another night of insomnia, pinched my back laying in bed at 2am. Hot
> 
> cd13 oed today according to period tracker (not sure when i actually oed, so lets just use that day lol) light different cramps then i'm used to, not painful just "there" i'm still hot
> 
> 1dpo light different cramps again, hot
> 
> 2dpo big clump of whiteish/clear thick gel like discharge, like hair gel when its stuck to the top of the bottle lol. Little strings of pink blood in it. Continues in very small amounts through day. Light cramps, light backaches. Gassy
> 
> 3dpo -6dpo light cramps, light backaches. Nauseous off and on. Very small amounts of thicker gel like discharge, other than that pretty dry.
> Also 6dpo i took a picture of the discharge bc it was more than other times. Still thick, with blood string in it. Gassy
> 
> 7dpo same light cramping, very emotional. Itchy all over. Feeling "wet". Discharge cloudy white/clear and stretchy, (picture with fingers!) if i'm waiting for af shouldn't i be dry out at least not producing ewcm??? Lips are very chapped out of nowhere. Gums bleed while brushing teeth in am. Gassy
> 
> 8dpo bded last night, woke up with crazy migraine. Very tight back, painful. Feeling very wet (like dripping sorry tmi!) same cramping. Left breast hurts under nipple (usually my breast pain for af is more all over on the sides, not just one spot.) gassy. Cm watery and lotiony, still has stringy gel like clumps. Migraine still here...
> 
> 9dpo gassy, still feeling wet but no discharge coming out. Cm is watery and lotiony, but still has some stringy clumps of gel like discharge. Light different cramping still steadily there, gets a little worse from time to time but mainly just stays dull. Migraine will not quit. Cp is pretty high for me barely open. Runny nose, kind of congested/sore throat... Constipated (sorry tmi but very strange for me, and i had mainly veggies all day!) had a kink in my shoulder for two days now.
> 
> 10dpo emotional (but got concerning news) same dull cramping going on, throat is still sore/congested. Extremely tired (but again, the news affected me) bloated and gassy, kink is still in shoulder for day 3. Constipated. More dry, but still having thicker creamy cm.
> Cp is high and soft
> 
> 11dpo verrrry constipated then upset belly and diarrhea (sorry tmi lol) same dull cramping, every day since ovulation... That's different. Bloated and gassy. Cp medium high and tilted to the left, slightly open it seems, cm is creamy and lotiony, doesn't feel like a lot but there is some on panty liner. Throat is still sore, noticed it was worse than i thought today while singing lol.
> 
> 12dpo same weird cramping. Feeling very wet, not much coming out. Still have a sore throat. No bowel movements all day (extremely rare for me), but don't feel constipated. Some back pain.
> 
> 13dpo threw up while brushing my teeth in am. Almost threw up 2 other times today. Severe migraine is back. Stomach is upset all day, with same weird cramping going on. Constipated (1 bm all day, very strange for me). We dtd, usually makes my migraine go away, not this time! Still have a sore throat. Some back pain. Feeling wet before and after dtd. High CP, wet CM. Heartburn at night. Nauseated all day. Gassy
> 
> 14DPO AF DUE! She didn't get me yet... Feeling very wet all day. CM is clear/White creamy & wet??? (have to wipe multiple times) gassy. Same cramping. Bad diarrhea first thing in AM. Boobs feel sore. Throat is still sore.
> 
> 15DPO Still no AF but BFN this morning... Throat is still sore. Sharp V pains, had me stop what I was doing, only lasted a few minutes. Same cramping, gassy, stomach feels off. Not really feeling like AF is on her way... Idk sit and wait I guess...Sharp pain on right side, didn't last long...
> 
> 16DPO no AF yet... Waiting to turn green or red here! Didn't test today... Stomach cramping is still there and dull, stomach feels upset but I'm starving and eating quite a bit. Gassy. Throat is still sore. Feeling wet, some discharge on liner. A lot of CM white and thick. CP really high, like I can barely touch it. Some body aches (feel like I have bruises, but I don't) craving chocolate was the only AF sign all day. QUOTE]
> 
> 17DPO still no AF... My cycle tends to run anywhere from 24-36 days, so I'm not rushing anything. Gassy. Wateryish white CM.

18DPO BFN on WalMart 88 cent cheapie... Still no AF. Gassy. Same dull cramping. Constipated.r Boobs aren't crazy sore, but I couldn't lay on them at all while tanning. Nothing else to report. 

19DPO No AF... no signs of her either. Same dull cramping. Constipated.[/QUOTE]

20DPO/CD33.... Still no AF... it's been at least a year since my cycle has been this long... Same dull cramping, gassy, feeling wet CM still watery/white. boobs are a little sore, nothing major. BMs are very back and forth, constipated to diarrhea. I seen to be more hungry than usual, my best friend commented on how much I've been eating... I thought it was BC AF was coming... But no sign of her... My period should be ending by now and it hasn't even started!!! BFN on Walmart cheapie... 
![/QUOTE]

21-22DPO same dull, a little worse, cramping. Gassy. Constipated/barely going. Boobs are hurting worse. SEVERE migraine started 21DPO evening, hasn't left yet. BFN this morning... It's rare for me to be this late. Got sick at some bananas that went bad in my kitchen this morning, threw up a few times. Still have quite the appetite... CM still watery and white. Pink spotting, very light. Thought AF was coming, very very little on tampon after hours of working very hard, now nothing. 

Maybe AF is on her ugly way[/QUOTE]




I feel like we are twinsies. AF is 8 days late, I'm on 22DPO at this point. I'm miserable. Seriously, twinsies. BFN on first response this morning. 

Keep us updated :)


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Alright here we go:

1DPO: Just a little moody but, was drained after a long week at work.
2DPO: Tired, felt a little cold coming on.
3DPO: Very tired, I slept until 12:30PM which NEVER happens, whole body was sore and I was cranky.
4DPO: VERY tired again, was still feeling sickly from the cold.
5DPO: Tired, weird cramps on the right side of my abdominal, diarrhea (sorry TMI), very watery CM, very bad sore throat, irritable then happy then irritable again, frequent sneezing, congestion, gassy and frequent urination. 
6DPO: Bad sore throat, itchy weird tinges of pain in my belly, gassy, heartburn, frequent urination and a little bit of nausea.
7DPO: Strep throat (ugh lucky me), itchy, light cramps, frequent urination, I feel fat today, pants are a little tight, bloating, heartburn.
8DPO: Still sick (ugh), very bloated today, heartburn, irritable and moody, slight headache, extremely tired, breaking out and slightly sore boobs but not like AF is on the way sore.
9DPO: Moody and very very irritable, heartburn, constant need to urinate, still sick, boobs are still sore and headache. Tested with a cheapie and got a bfn.
10DPO: Happier, not moody, frisky with so, sore boobs, finally feeling better, very gassy. 
11DPO: Tired, moody again, cramps and sore boobs.
12DPO: Happy, tired, feeling better, crampy, gassy, sore boobs, lots of watery CM.
13DPO: moody, heavy sore boobs, tired.
14DPO: AF due today, no sign of her. Moody, a little crampy, my appetite has sky rocketed.
15DPO: Happy, very frisky, can't seem to get enough, crampy, huge appetite. Tested but a stark white test FRER.
16DPO: Appetite is still high, frisky, boobs are killing me, no sign of AF still.
17DPO: Tired, cranky, AF arrived...on to next month.


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back at it again! This is my 11th month since I started ttc, but since I didn't try last month, I'm gonna call it TTC #1 cycle #10:shrug: I am gonna "try" not to symptom spot, so I don't go totally crazy :rofl: But I am going on a mini vacation on Thursday thru Sunday, so that should help with the obsessing :haha: I think I O'd yesterday, so today should be 1dpo!

Oday: Cramps in AM

1dpo: Creamy cm, and large temp spike!

2dpo: Creamy cm, light pink spotting


----------



## Starapplez

Starapplez said:


> Hello ladies, I googled my symptoms and found this thread. I'm 34 (dh 33), ntnp at the moment as I had 2 hysteroscopies to remove fibroids from my uterine cavity. Temping to make sure I'm still cycling but cycle length isn't stable; its between 27-31 days
> I'd like to add my symptoms as well:
> 1-4 dpo: nothing
> 5 dpo: really bad gas starts
> 6 dpo: gas, bleeding gums while brushing teeth
> 7 dpo: temp dips to cover line (97.78) gas
> 8 dpo: gas, temp rise
> 9 dpo: appetite+, gas
> 10 dpo: temp dips below cover line &#128532;BFN (am), appetite+, lower abdominal cramps in evening
> 11 dpo: temp rise (98.48), lower abdominal cramps continue
> 12 dpo: All symptoms gone, temp drop. AF starts in pm
> Ah well
> 
> GL ladies :thumbup::thumbup::

Updated. See you all in Nov!


----------



## Starapplez

Hello ladies, I googled my symptoms and found this thread. I'm 34 (dh 33), ntnp at the moment as I had 2 hysteroscopies to remove fibroids from my uterine cavity. Temping to make sure I'm still cycling but cycle length isn't stable; its between 27-31 days 
I'd like to add my symptoms as well:
1-4 dpo: nothing 
5 dpo: really bad gas starts
6 dpo: gas, bleeding gums while brushing teeth 
7 dpo: temp dips to cover line (97.78) gas 
8 dpo: gas, temp rise
9 dpo: appetite+, gas
10 dpo: temp dips below cover line &#128532;BFN (am), appetite+, lower abdominal cramps in evening 
11 dpo: temp rise (98.48), lower abdominal cramps continue
12 dpo: All symptoms gone, Spotting starts in pm
Ah well

GL ladies :thumbup::thumbup:

Updated. See you all in Nov


----------



## Tesh23

Here we go:

Quickly on what I did different this cycle - did first round of soy isoflavones cd3-7 which caused early O on cd12.

1dpo - Sore boobs and nipples, tired, lower backache, needing to pee more (temp 36.5)
2dpo - Sore boobs and nipples, tired, lower backache, needing to pee more (temp 36.3)
3dpo - Sore boobs and nipples, tired, lower backache, needing to pee more plus sore throat (temp 36.7)
4dpo- Sore boobs and nipples, tired, lower backache, needing to pee more slight cramping and pulling like having a stitch when you run, tiny bit of creamy cm (temp 36.5)
5dpo - same as above plus behind nipples more sore (temp 36.7)
6 and 7dpo- boobs are so sore esp nipples, also esp near armpits. Increased creamy cm mixed with a little ewcm. Bloating. ( temp 36.7)


----------



## Natasha2605

Natasha2605 said:


> Currently 5dpo-
> 
> Sore and Tender breasts, never happens unless I am pregnant.
> White, thick discharge - (off to docs tomorrow as I suspect possibly an infection, thrush maybe)
> Headaches on and off - unusual for me
> Cramping - both front and back. Never happens until night before AF and has been happening the last two days.
> Feeling nauseas on and off, off my food.
> Stonger sense of smell.
> Insomnia. This is a big one for me. I'm usually sound asleep by 9.30 on a non work night and 11pm on a work night. Last night I was up till nearly 2am and woke at least 8 times afterwards and tonight it's gone midnight and I'm still wide awake - writing this.
> Bloat - My stomach has gone majorly rounded again.
> Constipation - Another thing I don't typically suffer from unless I am pregnant.
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that I ovulated the 30th or there about. I had a chemical pregnancy July 16th where I bled for two/three days and then nothing. I keep track of my cervical mucous through the month on my fertility app and it was right on track with ovulation on the 16th.

My symptoms continued like this until this morning when I got my BFP on a FRER. 28 days exactly since my chemical.

Although I should add. I have been treated this cycle for both thrush and a urine infection, neither of which I have ever had before.


----------



## hellodarling

6-13DPO Basilar Migrane, nausea, crampy, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm

12-22DPO crampy, nausea, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm, sporadic pricks in my boobs but other than that I've had ZERO breast tenderness or swelling (which is weird because my pms always makes my boobs puffy-I miss it bc then I actually get to have boobs!) today, i noticed my nipples were tender. BAHHHHLOATED! I seriously look 4 months pregnant

23dpo crampy (less than yesterday) less nauseous, high cervix (still closed and feels slightly harder), lotiony cm, tender nipples but no breast changes otherwise-occassional pricks. bloated still...omg...

I'm 9 days late but still testing BFN. I've felt like AF has been on her way for certain since 12dpo. I'm annoyed and either just want to start over or get a bfp.

I go to my new GP today to get a referral to an OBGYN. Hopefully they'll do a blood test or something.


----------



## tomato

Here's mine!

1-6 DPO: no symptoms
7 DPO: insomnia (very rare for me)
8 DPO: bleeding gums
9 DPO: bleeding gums
10 DPO: dull headache and AF-like cramps since afternoon. Nasal area feels prickly, like I'm going to catch a cold. Slept at 9pm.
11 DPO: Tested :BFN: with FMU. milder headache and cramps. feels like a cold is coming. TMI: Yellow stringy CM hanging from below, like 6cm long.

I think I ovulated late this month as a result of maca root. If I am right, AF is due in 4 days. But my period tracker app says I am due today (based on average cycle days, not BBT or CM).

It's a waiting game!


----------



## hellodarling

hellodarling said:


> 6-13DPO Basilar Migrane, nausea, crampy, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm
> 
> 12-22DPO crampy, nausea, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm, sporadic pricks in my boobs but other than that I've had ZERO breast tenderness or swelling (which is weird because my pms always makes my boobs puffy-I miss it bc then I actually get to have boobs!) today, i noticed my nipples were tender. BAHHHHLOATED! I seriously look 4 months pregnant
> 
> 23dpo crampy (less than yesterday) less nauseous, high cervix (still closed and feels slightly harder), lotiony cm, tender nipples but no breast changes otherwise-occassional pricks. bloated still...omg...
> 
> I'm 9 days late but still testing BFN. I've felt like AF has been on her way for certain since 12dpo. I'm annoyed and either just want to start over or get a bfp.
> 
> I go to my new GP today to get a referral to an OBGYN. Hopefully they'll do a blood test or something.

Just an opdate. went to doc yesterday, they won't do blood test (General practitioner *i have new insurance so he's making a referral*), 10 days late now, cramping has slowed down today, which is weird but ok, bc it was making me miserable. 

Just waiting for AF, as of yesterday BFN still.


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Haven't been on for a couple of months, but I thought I'd post again. This is 11th month of ttc.
> 
> 1 dpo: sticky cm
> 
> 2 dpo: lots of creamy cm
> 
> 3 dpo: lots of creamy cm
> 
> 4 dpo: cm small amount and creamy and a bit constipated.
> 
> 5 dpo: same as above. Headache.
> 
> 6 dpo: Cm creamy this morning, then turned a bit stringy later on and had spotting (quite a regular thing for me around this time). Weeing more frequently today.
> 
> 7 dpo: cm both creamy and a bit stringy, still slight pink tinge to it. Weeing more again today and have tender breasts.
> 
> 8 dpo: temp jumped up quite a bit this morning. Cm same as yesterday. Breasts still bit tender but not as much as yesterday. Bit of an odd dizzy spell earlier, quite unusual and unprovoked.
> 
> 9 dpo: another temp rise, cm waxy feeling?? And not much of it. Had a lot of dreams last night. Feel slightly bloated and breast very slightly tender. Weeing more than normal.
> 
> 10 dpo: ff said my temps are 'possibly triphasic', had this twice before tho so won't get too excited.
> Cm was sparse and sticky/clear snot like.
> 
> 11 dpo: temp down a little, ff no longer says I'm triphasic. Sore boobs, cramps setting in, light spotting on wiping, headache, grumpy - all the usual pre-af signs appearing :(

Updated


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

1 dpo - bd in AM.
Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Joining in!

1dpo: sore boobs, sort of early start but not totally unusual.

2po: same, lots of creamy CM, CP high and soft, TERRIBLY bloated!

3po: same, plus a horribly sore left hip. Could barely stretch it out, so painful. lots of creamy CM, high and soft CP.

4dpo:same, woke up early (for me) and was irritable and stressy all day. Fell asleep REALLY early, especially for a Saturday night, and slept horribly, kept waking up, had vivid dreams of taking positive preg tests but having trouble getting them out of the wrapper! :haha: Although all the sleeplessness could have been from the stress and waking up early. Lots of white creamy CM, high and soft CP.

5dpo:BIG temp spike! still have tender boobs, had trouble getting out of bed (so tired!), went to the beach with DH and the dogs, was tired and hot. Stayed under the umbrella, took a nap when we got home, and still fell asleep early. Could have been from not sleeping well Saturday night though. Lots of creamy CM, high and soft CP, and it's so far to the left I had trouble finding it! What the hell?!

6dpo: Temp went slightly higher! still have tender boobs, woke up with a stitch in my left side, hip pain is gone though. So tired my eyes are burning. Slight headache. Off and on minor little warm crampy spots in lower abdomen. Lots of creamy CM still, a little more watery today, and CP is higher and softer and even MORE to the left! What?

7dpo: Temp shot WAY UP by .5 degrees. Sore boobs (still) and I've got light cramping and even some back pain, and some stabbing pain in my left lower back (on the back part of the pelvic girdle). Creamy white CM, CP is lower but still really really soft and to the left.

8dpo: Temp went down, sore boobs (still still), more cramping, warm spots, a good couple pinchy feelings, and creamy white CM and really soft cervix.

9dpo: minor warm cramps all day. boobs bigger. areolas puffy. creamy CM, soft cervix, temp dipped a little bit more. could be PMS at this point, also.

on to cycle 2!


----------



## MrsLBunny

Last Period: 7/16/15
Ovulated: 8/2/15 
CD20/ 2DPO Pink Spotting, Frequent Peeing, Ab twinges, BFN
CD21/3DPO Headache, Peeing, Lt. Nausea, Breakout, 
CD22/4DPO Headache, Cramps, Peeing, Lt. Nausea, Brown Spotting, BFN
CD23/5DPO Headache, Cramps, Peeing, Lt. Nausea, Red/Brown Spotting, BFN
CD24/6DPO Headache, Cramps, Peeing, Lt. Nausea, Brown Spotting, Diarrhea, Insomnia, Body Aches, Fatigue, BFN
CD25/7DPO Insomnia, Brown Spotting, BFN- FRER Dried to Faint Pos?
CD26/8DPO Peeing, Left Pelvic Pain, Cramps, Insomnia, BFN
CD27/9DPO Peeing, Left Pelvic Pain, Cramps, Insomnia, BFN
CD28/10DPO Peeing, Cramps, Insomnia, BFN
WHERE'S AF?????????????????????????????????????
CD29/11DPO/1DPAF! Peeing, Gas, Side of BB's, +Appetite, BFN
CD30/12DPO/2DPAF! Peeing, Gas, Tummy Ache, Fatigue, Cramps, Backaches
CD31/13DPO/3DPAF! Peeing BFN
CD32/14DPO/4DPAF! Full Blown Sore BB's, Peeing, BFN
CD33/15DPO/5DPAF! Sore BB's

Still no AF CD33 and BFN's... I am getting extremely frustrated now....


----------



## Theysayloveis

Hi all, I love this idea! I'm new here and enjoy seeing other people's experiences especially because I feel completely nuts for having symptoms so quickly.

This is our second month ttc. I had a pos opk but it took about three days for my temp jump. I felt normal other than the usual ovulation pains I get (twinges and huge pain) but they came before my temp spike. 

1 dpo, normal.
2 dpo, normal. 
3 dpo, exhausted. Utterly ridiculously exhausted. Slept fine but super weird dreams and kept waking up.
4 dpo, same. Utterly exhausted however this night I couldn't sleep. Weird dreams all night long during the tiny amounts of sleep I got. I'd guess I got close to 4-5 hours total.
5 dpo, I'm nauseated, heartburn, baby burps (gross), and some cramping. Isn't it too early for this stuff? Also! I had a huge temp jump. .40 which is massive for me. My normal resting temp is 97.9 or 98.2. Today I'm 98.75 on my bbt. I rechecked it three times because it seemed so nuts. Our other thermometer registered as 99.4 but I don't trust it since it's a behind the ear one and it seems inaccurate. 
So that's me so far. I'm hopeful but it's only our second month. I could do without these burps. 
Can I really be having symptoms so early? Af expected between 8/22-8/25.


----------



## tomato

tomato said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 1-6 DPO: no symptoms
> 7 DPO: insomnia (very rare for me)
> 8 DPO: bleeding gums
> 9 DPO: bleeding gums
> 10 DPO: dull headache and AF-like cramps since afternoon. Nasal area feels prickly, like I'm going to catch a cold. Slept at 9pm.
> 11 DPO: Tested :BFN: with FMU. milder headache and cramps. feels like a cold is coming. TMI: Yellow stringy CM hanging from below, like 6cm long.
> 
> I think I ovulated late this month as a result of maca root. If I am right, AF is due in 4 days. But my period tracker app says I am due today (based on average cycle days, not BBT or CM).
> 
> It's a waiting game!

1-6 DPO: no symptoms
7 DPO: insomnia (very rare for me)
8 DPO: bleeding gums
9 DPO: bleeding gums
10 DPO: dull headache and AF-like cramps since afternoon. Nasal area feels prickly, like I'm going to catch a cold. Slept at 9pm.
11 DPO: Tested :bfn: with FMU. milder headache and cramps. feels like a cold is coming. TMI: Yellow stringy CM hanging from below, like 6cm long.
12 DPO: Tested :bfn: with FMU. indigestion
13 DPO: Tested :bfn: with FMU. bleeding gums. very moody, feeling of wanting to cry.
14 DPO: Tested :bfn: with FMU. AF cramps. Nightmare.
15 DPO: Refused to test today. Waiting for AF to arrive. (my LP is 15 days)


----------



## hellodarling

hellodarling said:


> 6-13DPO Basilar Migrane, nausea, crampy, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm
> 
> 12-22DPO crampy, nausea, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm, sporadic pricks in my boobs but other than that I've had ZERO breast tenderness or swelling (which is weird because my pms always makes my boobs puffy-I miss it bc then I actually get to have boobs!) today, i noticed my nipples were tender. BAHHHHLOATED! I seriously look 4 months pregnant
> 
> 23dpo crampy (less than yesterday) less nauseous, high cervix (still closed and feels slightly harder), lotiony cm, tender nipples but no breast changes otherwise-occassional pricks. bloated still...omg...
> 
> I'm 9 days late but still testing BFN. I've felt like AF has been on her way for certain since 12dpo. I'm annoyed and either just want to start over or get a bfp.
> 
> I go to my new GP today to get a referral to an OBGYN. Hopefully they'll do a blood test or something.




hellodarling said:


> hellodarling said:
> 
> 
> 6-13DPO Basilar Migrane, nausea, crampy, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm
> 
> 12-22DPO crampy, nausea, high soft closed cervix, lotiony cm, sporadic pricks in my boobs but other than that I've had ZERO breast tenderness or swelling (which is weird because my pms always makes my boobs puffy-I miss it bc then I actually get to have boobs!) today, i noticed my nipples were tender. BAHHHHLOATED! I seriously look 4 months pregnant
> 
> 23dpo crampy (less than yesterday) less nauseous, high cervix (still closed and feels slightly harder), lotiony cm, tender nipples but no breast changes otherwise-occassional pricks. bloated still...omg...
> 
> I'm 9 days late but still testing BFN. I've felt like AF has been on her way for certain since 12dpo. I'm annoyed and either just want to start over or get a bfp.
> 
> I go to my new GP today to get a referral to an OBGYN. Hopefully they'll do a blood test or something.
> 
> Just an opdate. went to doc yesterday, they won't do blood test (General practitioner *i have new insurance so he's making a referral*), 10 days late now, cramping has slowed down today, which is weird but ok, bc it was making me miserable.
> 
> Just waiting for AF, as of yesterday BFN still.Click to expand...


So, BFN after BFN, feeling bloated, tired, nipples hurting, constant cramping, nausea/vomiting: Went to the hospital yesterday and confirmed what an ultrasound a few months ago found. I have a solid cyst on my ovary that is mimicking pregnancy symptoms. These are dangerous.

Obviously, I'm out of the game and don't know whether I will get to try again at all. My age (37)in combination with treatment of this thing doesn't afford me time.

Best wishes to all of you. baby dust...lots of it :)


----------



## RexMom2Be

Well, now I'm worried about my O day. It was originally predicted to be last Tuesday, exactly one week ago, so we BD for that schedule. I put my temp in this morning and it pushed my O day back to SUNDAY! Just 2 days ago! We did NOT do BD for that schedule, and actually haven't since Wednesday. So I'm either happily 7DPO or I totally missed it and am 2DPO. ARGH! 

I'm also JUST learning my temps, as I've only been putting them in for about 11 days, so is it possible FF isn't correct? :shrug:


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back at it again! This is my 11th month since I started ttc, but since I didn't try last month, I'm gonna call it TTC #1 cycle #10:shrug: I am gonna "try" not to symptom spot, so I don't go totally crazy :rofl: But I am going on a mini vacation on Thursday thru Sunday, so that should help with the obsessing :haha: I think I O'd yesterday, so today should be 1dpo!

Oday: Cramps in AM

1dpo: Creamy cm, and large temp spike!

2dpo: Creamy cm, light pink spotting

3-7dpo: On vacation, didn't really notice anything... creamy cm and hungry...

8dpo: Some random lower back pain? Creamy cm

9dpo: Some light pink spotting, creamy cm, small temp spike, bloated.


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.


----------



## W8ting4baby1

*TTC #1, 31, DH 34. Off BC since March, this is our first 'real' cycle try. 26-28 day cycles, O on day 14, 13 day luteal phase. Very regular cycles. I underlined the symptoms that are definitely not a chance of being a 'phantom'! They will be hard to explain otherwise as I've NEVER had either!

5/6 DPO-- Implantation bleeding?! I've NEVER bled outside my period before. It was only two times that day when I wiped and then checked CM, VERY faint, very pink

5/6-7 DPO--Dull achiness in abdomen/lower stomach, feels kind of....warm kind of feeling that I have NEVER felt before. Never had that dull ache before, not at all like my AF pains.

5/6 DPO-current (9DPO) increased gas, burping, uncommon for me. Bloated.

8DPO--nothing until late in evening when I had VERY sharp pains like I was being stabbed with a knife in the same spot, right side of abdomen. Lasted about 2-3 minutes, was very 'timed,' every few seconds or so. Stopped after the 2-3 min, hasn't returned

9DPO--still just gassy and slightly bloated. No stabbing pains, no achey abdomen. Testing tomorrow at 10DPO, if BFN testing again Monday! BB's haven't been super sore either during all of this. Slightly, but nothing of note (today I had to laugh b/c I will randomly jab my boob to see if it's tender to the touch, well today I did it in a parking lot before I realized people were watching, embarrasing!!)

10DPO--woke up w/ stuffy nose, noticing blue veins more in my left breast only, thick veins, normally don't see them. Took early response test, BFN  Could be a bit too early still as AF due tuesday. Testing again Monday. 

11DPO--Scratchy throat, stuffiness in AM and nasal drip. Cervix is still quite high, almost so high I can't feel it...good sign? CM pretty wet, but that happens to me shortly before the  flies in on her broomstick, though. Along with the AF like cramps that snuck in this afternoon...hopefully it's baby dust and not witch dust!

12DPO---caved and tested a day earlier than I said I would with FRER...FAINT :BFP: !!!!!! It's faint but IT IS THERE!!! 

*Things I did different this month*
-Took prenatals religiously 
-Didn't drink alcohol all during TTC
-made my coffee 1/2 decaf
-drank more water
-Took Vitamin D (doc prescribed, have been on it for about 2 months now)
-Ate pineapple core from 4DPO onward for a few days
-Put up my legs after BD and didn't move for at least 30 min
-BD on the 3 days leading up to O day
-I DID O myself each time also, and I've heard that can help swimmers!

I will post another picture tomorrow when I hopefully have a darker line. I would appreciate *prayers* that this little bean sticks! This is a dream come true!!

Prayers and beautiful baby dust to all!*
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2810.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## deedee2015

:hi: Here's my list

DPO 1-3 Increased appetite and vivid dreams
DPO 4-7 gassy
DPO 8- dizziness, cold symptoms, bloated, gassy, mood swing
DPO 9-light cramps, cold symptoms, gassy, bloated, metallic taste
DPO10-cold symptoms
DPO 11-low cramping and queasy, like AF is on her way. She's due in 2 days
Dpo 12. All symptoms pretty much gone. 
Dpo 13. Nada
Dpo 14 Spotting


----------



## 808malia

Alright ladies, I'm back at it again! This is my 11th month since I started ttc, but since I didn't try last month, I'm gonna call it TTC #1 cycle #10:shrug: I am gonna "try" not to symptom spot, so I don't go totally crazy :rofl: But I am going on a mini vacation on Thursday thru Sunday, so that should help with the obsessing :haha: I think I O'd yesterday, so today should be 1dpo!

Oday: Cramps in AM

1dpo: Creamy cm, and large temp spike!

2dpo: Creamy cm, light pink spotting

3-7dpo: On vacation, didn't really notice anything... creamy cm and hungry...

8dpo: Some random lower back pain? Creamy cm

9dpo: Some light pink spotting, creamy cm, small temp spike, bloated and sleepy. BFN

10dpo: Light pink spotting, creamy cm, temp up a bit more, HUNGRY :pizza:, sleepy, and bloated... AF due tomorrow... FX she stays away :af:
I'm out, on to cycle #11... GL and :dust:


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!


----------



## kcbmama

Ok ladies, I find myself second guessing myself.
I had a miscarriage at the beginning of the month, DTD the day after bleeding stopped (please don't judge, I needed comfort), DH did a whoopsie and ever since have been getting stronger & stronger symptoms. I am not sure if AF is coming and they are just heightened symptoms due to the miscarriage, but I don't usually feel anything until at least 6-7 days before :af:. I am not sure I even OV'd on the day we DTD but hubby said I was very wet down there.
I just hope whatever the outcome, I can give some reassurance to someone else going through the same. I feel like I am mad to even think I am pregnant again so soon but I guess we'll soon find out

1DPO-3DPO empty feeling from misc. nothing out of the ordinary
4DPO - nausea, mild bb aching, twinges in left ovary, aching in right, diarrhea which came on as quickly as it disappeared, mild backache
5DPO - Gassy - stinky, pinchy twinges in left ovary, nausea, runny nose - lots of sneezing in AM, bleeding gums when brushing
6DPO - right bb feels like have pulled a muscle, felt like diarrhea had come back - just bladder but felt wet - big blob of yellow tinged cm (tmi), bb's feel hot but not too touch IYKWIM,
7DPO - no symptoms when woke up, nauseous when hungry, yellow tinged cm still present, achy back, throbbing nipples (tmi)
8DPO - woke up with numb but tingly hands that kept getting pins and needles all AM, boobs feel huge, toothache, nipples stay semi-erect all day
9DPO - :bfn: with IC:test:x 2 (POAS addict), nausea, hunger, achy bbs, still feel like I'm getting a cold, bloated
10DPO - :bfn: with FMU, same as day before, horny
11DPO - woke with scratchy throat and chesty cough which disappeared by 9am, BM helps push out lots of lotiony CM, crampy like AF but fainter, boobs achy and looking veiny, 4 BM's in one day - not normal for me, left ovary pain, peeing alot, lots of spots on face - I usually get one around AF, sharp pains felt in both bb's that lasted seconds, horny
12DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, no crampiness in AM, more veins noticed in bb's, backache, bb's really achy
13DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, veins are prominent on bb's, backache is making tasks hard to do, ***irritable
14DPO - tingly nose, lotiony cm after bm, backache, aerola's are huge & dark, tired, ***irritable, I caved & did a :test: :bfn: with pm 3hr held U,
15DPO - runny nose, cm, left ovary pain, bb's look same, stabby pain in left nipple - like a needle being passed through (ouch), hungry (but am trying to stick to SW plan)
16DPO - awoke 3am needing loo, really runny nose, stabby pains in right bb, no sign of af, :test::bfn:(4mu)
***Am thinking this is me out, I want to snap at the kids which I do around :af: but I was very irritable before misc. so, meh!

Just wanted to add that we won't be TTC for the rest of this year.
FX for all those who are waiting with me, :dust: to all


----------



## W8ting4baby1

*TTC #1, 31, DH 34. Off BC since March, this is our first 'real' cycle try. 26-28 day cycles, O on day 14, 13 day luteal phase. Very regular cycles. I underlined the symptoms that are definitely not a chance of being a 'phantom'! They will be hard to explain otherwise as I've NEVER had either!

5/6 DPO-- Implantation bleeding?! I've NEVER bled outside my period before. It was only two times that day when I wiped and then checked CM, VERY faint, very pink

5/6-7 DPO--Dull achiness in abdomen/lower stomach, feels kind of....warm kind of feeling that I have NEVER felt before. Never had that dull ache before, not at all like my AF pains.

5/6 DPO-current (9DPO) increased gas, burping, uncommon for me. Bloated.

8DPO--nothing until late in evening when I had VERY sharp pains like I was being stabbed with a knife in the same spot, right side of abdomen. Lasted about 2-3 minutes, was very 'timed,' every few seconds or so. Stopped after the 2-3 min, hasn't returned

9DPO--still just gassy and slightly bloated. No stabbing pains, no achey abdomen. Testing tomorrow at 10DPO, if BFN testing again Monday! BB's haven't been super sore either during all of this. Slightly, but nothing of note (today I had to laugh b/c I will randomly jab my boob to see if it's tender to the touch, well today I did it in a parking lot before I realized people were watching, embarrasing!!)

10DPO--woke up w/ stuffy nose, noticing blue veins more in my left breast only, thick veins, normally don't see them. Took early response test, BFN  Could be a bit too early still as AF due tuesday. Testing again Monday. 

11DPO--Scratchy throat, stuffiness in AM and nasal drip. Cervix is still quite high, almost so high I can't feel it...good sign? CM pretty wet, but that happens to me shortly before the  flies in on her broomstick, though. Along with the AF like cramps that snuck in this afternoon...hopefully it's baby dust and not witch dust!

12DPO---caved and tested a day earlier than I said I would with FRER...FAINT  !!!!!! It's faint but IT IS THERE!!! 

*Things I did different this month*
-Took prenatals religiously 
-Didn't drink alcohol all during TTC
-made my coffee 1/2 decaf
-drank more water
-Took Vitamin D (doc prescribed, have been on it for about 2 months now)
-Ate pineapple core from 4DPO onward for a few days
-Put up my legs after BD and didn't move for at least 30 min
-BD on the 3 days leading up to O day
-I DID O myself each time also, and I've heard that can help swimmers!

I will post another picture tomorrow when I hopefully have a darker line. I would appreciate *prayers* that this little bean sticks! This is a dream come true!!

Prayers and beautiful baby dust to all!*
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2810.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats w8ting!!!


----------



## W8ting4baby1

Thank you!!! Praying the bean sticks!!! :)


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case


----------



## drjo718

Can't believe I get to post green here...I read all the time but never post bc it's been 16 months with no luck. I didnt write everything down so this is an estimation of dpo.
0-3dpo: constipation. I've never been constipated before and this was bad. 
2-4dpo: bad allergies. 
6dpo: migraine. I get these occasionally so I didn't think anything of it.
7dpo: was going to eat a snack of graham crackers and peanut butter at work as usual and only ate 1/4 of it and had no appetite for the rest. Also noticed pulling feelings in both sides when coughing, laughing, sneezing, etc. I chalked it up to sore muscles from crying the night before (my cousin announced she's 13 weeks pregnant with a guy she's only been with since feb). 
8dpo: wondering why my face and chest have been so broken out. I get cystic acne, probably due to pcos, but hadn't had any trouble with it for a long time. I was breaking out terribly (and still am).
9dpo: rolled over in bed and had a sudden but fleeting feeling of nausea. Peed 3 times in 2 hours without having anything to drink. Randomly decided to test and got a bfp on a cheapie. Bought a frer later and got a blazing bfp! 
One thing I noticed throughout the cycle is my bowels were different. And yesterday I was having a lot of gi upset. My temp also never had a dip and every other cycle it had dipped a little for a day or 2.
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-23 18.34.30.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Scottish mum

I'm in the same boat! Almost two weeks of sore lower back, sore boobs, feeling nasious on and off, cramping and discharge which I dont get. Feeling in general hungover!! 
Don't two tests which I shouldn't have done as I know it's early one a few days ago and one this morning both negative! I'm not due period for another 5 days but I'm seeing other who have tested early and got results! 

I'm starting to think this is in my head or ive been run down! &#128553; x


----------



## BABTTC123

Omg!!!! Congrats Drjo!!!!! It's about darn time!!!!!!! When is your beta scheduled for???


----------



## deedee2015

W8ting4baby1 said:


> *TTC #1, 31, DH 34. Off BC since March, this is our first 'real' cycle try. 26-28 day cycles, O on day 14, 13 day luteal phase. Very regular cycles. I underlined the symptoms that are definitely not a chance of being a 'phantom'! They will be hard to explain otherwise as I've NEVER had either!
> 
> 5/6 DPO-- Implantation bleeding?! I've NEVER bled outside my period before. It was only two times that day when I wiped and then checked CM, VERY faint, very pink
> 
> 5/6-7 DPO--Dull achiness in abdomen/lower stomach, feels kind of....warm kind of feeling that I have NEVER felt before. Never had that dull ache before, not at all like my AF pains.
> 
> 5/6 DPO-current (9DPO) increased gas, burping, uncommon for me. Bloated.
> 
> 8DPO--nothing until late in evening when I had VERY sharp pains like I was being stabbed with a knife in the same spot, right side of abdomen. Lasted about 2-3 minutes, was very 'timed,' every few seconds or so. Stopped after the 2-3 min, hasn't returned
> 
> 9DPO--still just gassy and slightly bloated. No stabbing pains, no achey abdomen. Testing tomorrow at 10DPO, if BFN testing again Monday! BB's haven't been super sore either during all of this. Slightly, but nothing of note (today I had to laugh b/c I will randomly jab my boob to see if it's tender to the touch, well today I did it in a parking lot before I realized people were watching, embarrasing!!)
> 
> 10DPO--woke up w/ stuffy nose, noticing blue veins more in my left breast only, thick veins, normally don't see them. Took early response test, BFN  Could be a bit too early still as AF due tuesday. Testing again Monday.
> 
> 11DPO--Scratchy throat, stuffiness in AM and nasal drip. Cervix is still quite high, almost so high I can't feel it...good sign? CM pretty wet, but that happens to me shortly before the  flies in on her broomstick, though. Along with the AF like cramps that snuck in this afternoon...hopefully it's baby dust and not witch dust!
> 
> 12DPO---caved and tested a day earlier than I said I would with FRER...FAINT :BFP: !!!!!! It's faint but IT IS THERE!!!
> 
> *Things I did different this month*
> -Took prenatals religiously
> -Didn't drink alcohol all during TTC
> -made my coffee 1/2 decaf
> -drank more water
> -Took Vitamin D (doc prescribed, have been on it for about 2 months now)
> -Ate pineapple core from 4DPO onward for a few days
> -Put up my legs after BD and didn't move for at least 30 min
> -BD on the 3 days leading up to O day
> -I DID O myself each time also, and I've heard that can help swimmers!
> 
> I will post another picture tomorrow when I hopefully have a darker line. I would appreciate *prayers* that this little bean sticks! This is a dream come true!!
> 
> Prayers and beautiful baby dust to all!*

Congrats!


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case 

7 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, left boob HURTS, nauseas when hungry, sensitive to bad smells (gaggy), vivid dreams, GRUMPY/EMOTIONAL, dizzy, fatigued, BFN :/


----------



## Heatherga2015

Well im back..... After i got diagnosed with a blighted ovum :cry::cry:
I have been cleared to be able to try again after a more rest. :nope: Thank you ladies for all of your support and kindness, i will see you again in a month or so.


----------



## praying101

Can I join in? Love this thread...
congratulations to the ladies who go their BFP:happydance: and fc for us in the waiting game. 

Me and my husband have been trying for 2 and a half years. :shrug: with no luck. And one failed iui. 

I am currently 6dpo

1-6dpo very sore nipples and cramping on and of with headaches. CM creamy not a lot.
really hoping this is our month.


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies! 
After a month off we finally started our first injectables cycle. I am currently on cd 8 and had Femara cd 3 to 7 and follitism cd 4,6,8 and next injection is Friday which will be cd 10. I have my RE appointment on Saturday to see how I responded to the meds... Hopefully we got a few eggs and we can do our IUI. I am excited and so hopeful this month we will have a positive outcome. Sending you lots of love and baby dust your way!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case 

7 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, left boob HURTS, nauseas when hungry, sensitive to bad smells (gaggy), vivid dreams, GRUMPY/EMOTIONAL, dizzy, fatigued, BFN :/

8 dpo - cp; medium-soft-medium, cm; thick creamy slightly yellow tinge, not much else. Bfn.

9 dpo - didn't check cp or cm.
Very emotional due to many different things. One of them is wondering why I can't get pregnant again and have at least one baby. Exhausted feeling. Bfn again, this time with frer.


----------



## praying101

Can I join in? Love this thread...
congratulations to the ladies who go their BFP*and fc for us in the waiting game.*

Me and my husband have been trying for 2 and a half years.**with no luck. And one failed iui.*

I am currently 6dpo

1-6dpo very sore nipples and cramping on and of with headaches. CM creamy not a lot.
really hoping this is our month.

7dpo cramping in both ovaries. 2nd night vivid dreams. Creamy cm, more than before. Boobs hurt. Shooting headache.

8-10dpo on and of cramping. Bleeding gums. Lots of creamy cm. Itchy nipples. Backache


----------



## praying101

Very very faint line on 2 tests. Evap?


----------



## praying101

BABTTC123 I know how you feel. Hang in there I am crossing al my fingers for you. 9dpo is still a bit early who knows maybe your BFP will jump out any day now.


----------



## kcbmama

Ok ladies, I find myself second guessing myself.
I had a miscarriage at the beginning of the month, DTD the day after bleeding stopped (please don't judge, I needed comfort), DH did a whoopsie and ever since have been getting stronger & stronger symptoms. I am not sure if AF is coming and they are just heightened symptoms due to the miscarriage, but I don't usually feel anything until at least 6-7 days before :af:. I am not sure I even OV'd on the day we DTD but hubby said I was very wet down there.
I just hope whatever the outcome, I can give some reassurance to someone else going through the same. I feel like I am mad to even think I am pregnant again so soon but I guess we'll soon find out

1DPO-3DPO empty feeling from misc. nothing out of the ordinary
4DPO - nausea, mild bb aching, twinges in left ovary, aching in right, diarrhea which came on as quickly as it disappeared, mild backache
5DPO - Gassy - stinky, pinchy twinges in left ovary, nausea, runny nose - lots of sneezing in AM, bleeding gums when brushing
6DPO - right bb feels like have pulled a muscle, felt like diarrhea had come back - just bladder but felt wet - big blob of yellow tinged cm (tmi), bb's feel hot but not too touch IYKWIM,
7DPO - no symptoms when woke up, nauseous when hungry, yellow tinged cm still present, achy back, throbbing nipples (tmi)
8DPO - woke up with numb but tingly hands that kept getting pins and needles all AM, boobs feel huge, toothache, nipples stay semi-erect all day
9DPO - :bfn: with IC:test:x 2 (POAS addict), nausea, hunger, achy bbs, still feel like I'm getting a cold, bloated
10DPO - :bfn: with FMU, same as day before, horny
11DPO - woke with scratchy throat and chesty cough which disappeared by 9am, BM helps push out lots of lotiony CM, crampy like AF but fainter, boobs achy and looking veiny, 4 BM's in one day - not normal for me, left ovary pain, peeing alot, lots of spots on face - I usually get one around AF, sharp pains felt in both bb's that lasted seconds, horny
12DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, no crampiness in AM, more veins noticed in bb's, backache, bb's really achy
13DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, veins are prominent on bb's, backache is making tasks hard to do, ***irritable
14DPO - tingly nose, lotiony cm after bm, backache, aerola's are huge & dark, tired, ***irritable, I caved & did a :test: :bfn: with pm 3hr held U,
15DPO - runny nose, cm, left ovary pain, bb's look same, stabby pain in left nipple - like a needle being passed through (ouch), hungry (but am trying to stick to SW plan)
16DPO - awoke 3am needing loo, really runny nose, stabby pains in right bb, no sign of af, :test::bfn:(4mu), v.irritable - over the top reaction to girls losing bits out of a game, toothache has returned with a vengeance
17DPO - still no sign of af, ovary pains left-hand side, achy bb's
***Am thinking this is me out, I want to snap at the kids which I do around :af: but I was very irritable before misc. so, meh!

Just wanted to add that we won't be TTC for the rest of this year.
FX for all those who are waiting with me, :dust: to all


----------



## BABTTC123

praying101 said:


> BABTTC123 I know how you feel. Hang in there I am crossing al my fingers for you. 9dpo is still a bit early who knows maybe your BFP will jump out any day now.

Thank you and I know it is still early... but my sudden loss of symptoms, which progesterone supplements was likely causing, and with my prior pregnancies I had a fluttering sensation that let me know that I was pregnant. I haven't had that yet :( I guess it is just a waiting game and there isn't anything I can do to change the outcome now.

As for your symptoms, they sound very promising!!! I hope that they turn into a bfp <3 is this a natural/unmeddicated cycle?


----------



## praying101

I am not currently on any meds. My hubby is a diabetic so that's the reason for struggling to get pregnant. We have to go to Cape Town to go see doctors because our country doesn't have that quite yet. 
We always say when it is meant to be it will hapen but I'm slowly losing fait in that. 

Maybe it is the progesterone that are changing your symptoms. Who knows. As long as we stay possitive and relax. Look who's talking haha


----------



## MrsAmk

Joining in! On cycle #4 while TTC our 3rd babe. Feeling quite discouraged yet again :cry:

Clomid + Trigger shot + IUI:
1dpo: soreness from ovulation
2dpo: nadda
3dpo: nadda
4dpo: nadda
5dpo: nadda
6dpo: nadda

Can you see why I am discouraged? lol


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case 

7 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, left boob HURTS, nauseas when hungry, sensitive to bad smells (gaggy), vivid dreams, GRUMPY/EMOTIONAL, dizzy, fatigued, BFN :/

8 dpo - cp; medium-soft-medium, cm; thick creamy slightly yellow tinge, not much else. Bfn.

9 dpo - didn't check cp or cm.
Very emotional due to many different things. One of them is wondering why I can't get pregnant again and have at least one baby. Exhausted feeling. Bfn again, this time with frer.

10 dpo - pinching/tugging feeling in lower abdomen, ups and downs today, exhausted, bfn, bd with hubby and had a decent amount of bright pink blood. Af is more than likely on her way because I took my progesterone pill like 7 hours late :(


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> Joining in! On cycle #4 while TTC our 3rd babe. Feeling quite discouraged yet again :cry:
> 
> Clomid + Trigger shot + IUI:
> 1dpo: soreness from ovulation
> 2dpo: nadda
> 3dpo: nadda
> 4dpo: nadda
> 5dpo: nadda
> 6dpo: nadda
> 
> Can you see why I am discouraged? lol

7dpo: nadda. Feeling out again this month


----------



## BABTTC123

praying101 said:


> I am not currently on any meds. My hubby is a diabetic so that's the reason for struggling to get pregnant. We have to go to Cape Town to go see doctors because our country doesn't have that quite yet.
> We always say when it is meant to be it will hapen but I'm slowly losing fait in that.
> 
> Maybe it is the progesterone that are changing your symptoms. Who knows. As long as we stay possitive and relax. Look who's talking haha

I'm trying not to get down as much now. But it's hard xD 
So what country dO you live in?


----------



## kcbmama

Ok ladies, I find myself second guessing myself.
I had a miscarriage at the beginning of the month, DTD the day after bleeding stopped (please don't judge, I needed comfort), DH did a whoopsie and ever since have been getting stronger & stronger symptoms. I am not sure if AF is coming and they are just heightened symptoms due to the miscarriage, but I don't usually feel anything until at least 6-7 days before :af:. I am not sure I even OV'd on the day we DTD but hubby said I was very wet down there.
I just hope whatever the outcome, I can give some reassurance to someone else going through the same. I feel like I am mad to even think I am pregnant again so soon but I guess we'll soon find out

1DPO-3DPO empty feeling from misc. nothing out of the ordinary
4DPO - nausea, mild bb aching, twinges in left ovary, aching in right, diarrhea which came on as quickly as it disappeared, mild backache
5DPO - Gassy - stinky, pinchy twinges in left ovary, nausea, runny nose - lots of sneezing in AM, bleeding gums when brushing
6DPO - right bb feels like have pulled a muscle, felt like diarrhea had come back - just bladder but felt wet - big blob of yellow tinged cm (tmi), bb's feel hot but not too touch IYKWIM,
7DPO - no symptoms when woke up, nauseous when hungry, yellow tinged cm still present, achy back, throbbing nipples (tmi)
8DPO - woke up with numb but tingly hands that kept getting pins and needles all AM, boobs feel huge, toothache, nipples stay semi-erect all day
9DPO - :bfn: with IC:test:x 2 (POAS addict), nausea, hunger, achy bbs, still feel like I'm getting a cold, bloated
10DPO - :bfn: with FMU, same as day before, horny
11DPO - woke with scratchy throat and chesty cough which disappeared by 9am, BM helps push out lots of lotiony CM, crampy like AF but fainter, boobs achy and looking veiny, 4 BM's in one day - not normal for me, left ovary pain, peeing alot, lots of spots on face - I usually get one around AF, sharp pains felt in both bb's that lasted seconds, horny
12DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, no crampiness in AM, more veins noticed in bb's, backache, bb's really achy
13DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, veins are prominent on bb's, backache is making tasks hard to do, ***irritable
14DPO - tingly nose, lotiony cm after bm, backache, aerola's are huge & dark, tired, ***irritable, I caved & did a :test: :bfn: with pm 3hr held U,
15DPO - runny nose, cm, left ovary pain, bb's look same, stabby pain in left nipple - like a needle being passed through (ouch), hungry (but am trying to stick to SW plan)
16DPO - awoke 3am needing loo, really runny nose, stabby pains in right bb, no sign of af, :test::bfn:(4mu), v.irritable - over the top reaction to girls losing bits out of a game, toothache has returned with a vengeance
17DPO - still no sign of af, ovary pains left-hand side, achy bb's
18DPO - not much to say really, WTF is af
***Am thinking this is me out, I want to snap at the kids which I do around :af: but I was very irritable before misc. so, meh!

Just wanted to add that we won't be TTC for the rest of this year.
FX for all those who are waiting with me, :dust: to all


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case 

7 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, left boob HURTS, nauseas when hungry, sensitive to bad smells (gaggy), vivid dreams, GRUMPY/EMOTIONAL, dizzy, fatigued, BFN :/

8 dpo - cp; medium-soft-medium, cm; thick creamy slightly yellow tinge, not much else. Bfn.

9 dpo - didn't check cp or cm.
Very emotional due to many different things. One of them is wondering why I can't get pregnant again and have at least one baby. Exhausted feeling. Bfn again, this time with frer.

10 dpo - pinching/tugging feeling in lower abdomen, ups and downs today, exhausted, bfn, bd with hubby and had a decent amount of bright pink blood. Af is more than likely on her way because I took my progesterone pill like 7 hours late :(

11 dpo - every muscle in my body feels sore.. back hurts, boobs are getting tender, been in a bad mood, no blood though.. Bfn.

12 dpo - had to share early before I forgot... last night at work I had bad sensitivities to smells. The first was some customers B/O and then after that it was the over whelming smell of the lunch room. 
Now this morning my teeth on my lower left jaw HURT!!!! Idk why either?? I brushed them twice, took aleve and idk what to do to make it stop hurting :( 
No sores or anything, they all just hurt on that side. It's making it very hard to sleep right now. 
My left boob also hurts much more. 
I'm starting to get my hopes up again! I will test when I am up later. For now I'm going to attempt sleep with an achy jaw.
Rest of the day:
Slightly sore boob. And nothing else. 
Bfn :'(


----------



## kcbmama

Ok ladies, I find myself second guessing myself.
I had a miscarriage at the beginning of the month, DTD the day after bleeding stopped (please don't judge, I needed comfort), DH did a whoopsie and ever since have been getting stronger & stronger symptoms. I am not sure if AF is coming and they are just heightened symptoms due to the miscarriage, but I don't usually feel anything until at least 6-7 days before :af:. I am not sure I even OV'd on the day we DTD but hubby said I was very wet down there.
I just hope whatever the outcome, I can give some reassurance to someone else going through the same. I feel like I am mad to even think I am pregnant again so soon but I guess we'll soon find out

1DPO-3DPO empty feeling from misc. nothing out of the ordinary
4DPO - nausea, mild bb aching, twinges in left ovary, aching in right, diarrhea which came on as quickly as it disappeared, mild backache
5DPO - Gassy - stinky, pinchy twinges in left ovary, nausea, runny nose - lots of sneezing in AM, bleeding gums when brushing
6DPO - right bb feels like have pulled a muscle, felt like diarrhea had come back - just bladder but felt wet - big blob of yellow tinged cm (tmi), bb's feel hot but not too touch IYKWIM,
7DPO - no symptoms when woke up, nauseous when hungry, yellow tinged cm still present, achy back, throbbing nipples (tmi)
8DPO - woke up with numb but tingly hands that kept getting pins and needles all AM, boobs feel huge, toothache, nipples stay semi-erect all day
9DPO - :bfn: with IC:test:x 2 (POAS addict), nausea, hunger, achy bbs, still feel like I'm getting a cold, bloated
10DPO - :bfn: with FMU, same as day before, horny
11DPO - woke with scratchy throat and chesty cough which disappeared by 9am, BM helps push out lots of lotiony CM, crampy like AF but fainter, boobs achy and looking veiny, 4 BM's in one day - not normal for me, left ovary pain, peeing alot, lots of spots on face - I usually get one around AF, sharp pains felt in both bb's that lasted seconds, horny
12DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, no crampiness in AM, more veins noticed in bb's, backache, bb's really achy
13DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, veins are prominent on bb's, backache is making tasks hard to do, ***irritable
14DPO - tingly nose, lotiony cm after bm, backache, aerola's are huge & dark, tired, ***irritable, I caved & did a :test: :bfn: with pm 3hr held U,
15DPO - runny nose, cm, left ovary pain, bb's look same, stabby pain in left nipple - like a needle being passed through (ouch), hungry (but am trying to stick to SW plan)
16DPO - awoke 3am needing loo, really runny nose, stabby pains in right bb, no sign of af, :test::bfn:(4mu), v.irritable - over the top reaction to girls losing bits out of a game, toothache has returned with a vengeance
17DPO - still no sign of af, ovary pains left-hand side, achy bb's
18DPO - not much to say really, WTF is af
19DPO - v.v.irritable, emotional, backache, achy right boob is back, heartburn which has been bearable for past 2 wks is sitting in my chest - v.gassy & uncomforable - got hiccups
***Am thinking this is me out, I want to snap at the kids which I do around :af: but I was very irritable before misc. so, meh!

Won't be repeating a test till Tuesday/22 days DPO if no sign of af

Just wanted to add that we won't be TTC for the rest of this year.
FX for all those who are waiting with me, :dust: to all


----------



## kcbmama

Ok ladies, I find myself second guessing myself.
I had a miscarriage at the beginning of the month, DTD the day after bleeding stopped (please don't judge, I needed comfort), DH did a whoopsie and ever since have been getting stronger & stronger symptoms. I am not sure if AF is coming and they are just heightened symptoms due to the miscarriage, but I don't usually feel anything until at least 6-7 days before :af:. I am not sure I even OV'd on the day we DTD but hubby said I was very wet down there.
I just hope whatever the outcome, I can give some reassurance to someone else going through the same. I feel like I am mad to even think I am pregnant again so soon but I guess we'll soon find out

1DPO-3DPO empty feeling from misc. nothing out of the ordinary
4DPO - nausea, mild bb aching, twinges in left ovary, aching in right, diarrhea which came on as quickly as it disappeared, mild backache
5DPO - Gassy - stinky, pinchy twinges in left ovary, nausea, runny nose - lots of sneezing in AM, bleeding gums when brushing
6DPO - right bb feels like have pulled a muscle, felt like diarrhea had come back - just bladder but felt wet - big blob of yellow tinged cm (tmi), bb's feel hot but not too touch IYKWIM,
7DPO - no symptoms when woke up, nauseous when hungry, yellow tinged cm still present, achy back, throbbing nipples (tmi)
8DPO - woke up with numb but tingly hands that kept getting pins and needles all AM, boobs feel huge, toothache, nipples stay semi-erect all day
9DPO - :bfn: with IC:test:x 2 (POAS addict), nausea, hunger, achy bbs, still feel like I'm getting a cold, bloated
10DPO - :bfn: with FMU, same as day before, horny
11DPO - woke with scratchy throat and chesty cough which disappeared by 9am, BM helps push out lots of lotiony CM, crampy like AF but fainter, boobs achy and looking veiny, 4 BM's in one day - not normal for me, left ovary pain, peeing alot, lots of spots on face - I usually get one around AF, sharp pains felt in both bb's that lasted seconds, horny
12DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, no crampiness in AM, more veins noticed in bb's, backache, bb's really achy
13DPO - runny nose, lotiony cm, left ovary pain, veins are prominent on bb's, backache is making tasks hard to do, ***irritable
14DPO - tingly nose, lotiony cm after bm, backache, aerola's are huge & dark, tired, ***irritable, I caved & did a :test: :bfn: with pm 3hr held U,
15DPO - runny nose, cm, left ovary pain, bb's look same, stabby pain in left nipple - like a needle being passed through (ouch), hungry (but am trying to stick to SW plan)
16DPO - awoke 3am needing loo, really runny nose, stabby pains in right bb, no sign of af, :test::bfn:(4mu), v.irritable - over the top reaction to girls losing bits out of a game, toothache has returned with a vengeance
17DPO - still no sign of af, ovary pains left-hand side, achy bb's
18DPO - not much to say really, WTF is af
19DPO - v.v.irritable, emotional, backache, achy right boob is back, heartburn which has been bearable for past 2 wks is sitting in my chest - v.gassy & uncomforable - got hiccups
20DPO - sore left bb, backache, really crampy, today the day? AF has arrived!!!
***Am thinking this is me out, I want to snap at the kids which I do around :af: but I was very irritable before misc. so, meh!

Well ladies, GL to all. I'm off to WTT for a few months. FX for all those who are waiting, :dust: to all


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case 

7 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, left boob HURTS, nauseas when hungry, sensitive to bad smells (gaggy), vivid dreams, GRUMPY/EMOTIONAL, dizzy, fatigued, BFN :/

8 dpo - cp; medium-soft-medium, cm; thick creamy slightly yellow tinge, not much else. Bfn.

9 dpo - didn't check cp or cm.
Very emotional due to many different things. One of them is wondering why I can't get pregnant again and have at least one baby. Exhausted feeling. Bfn again, this time with frer.

10 dpo - pinching/tugging feeling in lower abdomen, ups and downs today, exhausted, bfn, bd with hubby and had a decent amount of bright pink blood. Af is more than likely on her way because I took my progesterone pill like 7 hours late :(

11 dpo - every muscle in my body feels sore.. back hurts, boobs are getting tender, been in a bad mood, no blood though.. Bfn.

12 dpo - had to share early before I forgot... last night at work I had bad sensitivities to smells. The first was some customers B/O and then after that it was the over whelming smell of the lunch room. 
Now this morning my teeth on my lower left jaw HURT!!!! Idk why either?? I brushed them twice, took aleve and idk what to do to make it stop hurting :( 
No sores or anything, they all just hurt on that side. It's making it very hard to sleep right now. 
My left boob also hurts much more. 
I'm starting to get my hopes up again! I will test when I am up later. For now I'm going to attempt sleep with an achy jaw.
Rest of the day:
Slightly sore boob. And nothing else. 
Bfn :'(

13 dpo - very very emotional. Boobs hurt off and on. Mild waves of nausea. Took a cheap hpt and it looked like there was a very very very faint bfp within 2 minutes but when I had my husband look he couldn't see it. It looked later and I could still see something but I'm probably just getting my hopes up. Oh well :/


----------



## MrsAmk

MrsAmk said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Joining in! On cycle #4 while TTC our 3rd babe. Feeling quite discouraged yet again :cry:
> 
> Clomid + Trigger shot + IUI:
> 1dpo: soreness from ovulation
> 2dpo: nadda
> 3dpo: nadda
> 4dpo: nadda
> 5dpo: nadda
> 6dpo: nadda
> 
> Can you see why I am discouraged? lol
> 
> 7dpo: nadda. Feeling out again this monthClick to expand...

8-10dpo: nadda
10dpo: BFN :nope:


----------



## praying101

BABTTC123
Sorry I was a bit out of town. Keep your hoped up your symptoms look promising


----------



## praying101

Can I join in? Love this thread...
congratulations to the ladies who go their BFP*and fc for us in the waiting game.*

Me and my husband have been trying for 2 and a half years.**with no luck. And one failed iui.*

I am currently 6dpo

1-6dpo very sore nipples and cramping on and of with headaches. CM creamy not a lot.
really hoping this is our month.

7dpo cramping in both ovaries. 2nd night vivid dreams. Creamy cm, more than before. Boobs hurt. Shooting headache.

8-10dpo on and of cramping. Bleeding gums. Lots of creamy cm. Itchy nipples. Backache


----------



## praying101

11dpo symptoms still the same


----------



## MUMOF5

Back for 12th month.....

1dpo: really hot throughout night, insomnia, wrestless sleep. Nipples REALLY tender. Cm hardly anything.

2dpo: still feeling quite warm, nipples same as yesterday. Cm still pretty sparse.

3 dpo: Feeling quite irritable, nipples still tender. Moderate amount of sticky/paste like cm. bad lower back/pelvic ache in late evening/night.

4 dpo: nipples tender but not as bad as last few days. Cm is creamy/lotion like and a fair amount.

5 dpo: temp drop this morning?? Cm creamy, not much. Felt tired this afternoon, feeling mildly cramps achey in pelvic area. Urine had a strange smell, ? Down to new vitamins?

6 dpo: temp back up a bit, cm creamy with tinge of pink around lunchtime. Lower backache again and crampy achey pelvis/uterus. Strange stingy burning sensation up my left nostril in afternoon and sore gums too, maybe I'm getting a cold??

Didnt finish my symptoms but ended up a BFN :nope:


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case 

7 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, left boob HURTS, nauseas when hungry, sensitive to bad smells (gaggy), vivid dreams, GRUMPY/EMOTIONAL, dizzy, fatigued, BFN :/

8 dpo - cp; medium-soft-medium, cm; thick creamy slightly yellow tinge, not much else. Bfn.

9 dpo - didn't check cp or cm.
Very emotional due to many different things. One of them is wondering why I can't get pregnant again and have at least one baby. Exhausted feeling. Bfn again, this time with frer.

10 dpo - pinching/tugging feeling in lower abdomen, ups and downs today, exhausted, bfn, bd with hubby and had a decent amount of bright pink blood. Af is more than likely on her way because I took my progesterone pill like 7 hours late :(

11 dpo - every muscle in my body feels sore.. back hurts, boobs are getting tender, been in a bad mood, no blood though.. Bfn.

12 dpo - had to share early before I forgot... last night at work I had bad sensitivities to smells. The first was some customers B/O and then after that it was the over whelming smell of the lunch room. 
Now this morning my teeth on my lower left jaw HURT!!!! Idk why either?? I brushed them twice, took aleve and idk what to do to make it stop hurting :( 
No sores or anything, they all just hurt on that side. It's making it very hard to sleep right now. 
My left boob also hurts much more. 
I'm starting to get my hopes up again! I will test when I am up later. For now I'm going to attempt sleep with an achy jaw.
Rest of the day:
Slightly sore boob. And nothing else. 
Bfn :'(

13 dpo - very very emotional. Boobs hurt off and on. Mild waves of nausea. Took a cheap hpt and it looked like there was a very very very faint bfp within 2 minutes but when I had my husband look he couldn't see it. It looked later and I could still see something but I'm probably just getting my hopes up. Oh well :/

14 dpo - I'm assuming I am out. Took both an .88 cent test and an frer. Both are bfn. My boobs are still sore, I'm still irritable and emotional, been SUPER thirsty, hot flashes, mild nauseas. But whatever. It must be my progesterone pills causing this.


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
Well, the injectables kind of worked on the small doses I got and we have two eggs this cycle. We just got triggered today and we started bedding tonight.
I won't stress this cycle too much and I'll try to stay away from symptoms spotting lol. We are going on vacation in two weeks to Cancun and we will be there for whole two weeks!! We will try to relax and enjoy life and then when we will be back we will see with RE what the plans are for October since we will probably miss the next cycle cuz we will be out on vacation. I hope that the witch stays away tho, wouldn't it be great to get pregnant on vacation time? 
Any news with you girls? How you feeling?? &#128512;


----------



## BABTTC123

Decided not to take Clomid this month and am surprised to see that I am not only ovulating on my own but it is happening earlier than normal! Or at least I hope this is ovulation... I'm not getting cramps but my opk's showed a positive test yesterday. I don't temp because my graveyard schedule for work is so messed up that I can't get on a regular sleep schedule.

FF changed O date.

O day - bd in AM.
Cp; high-soft-open, cm; eggwhite, Back sche, head ache, actually able to sleep, emotional, slightly tender boobs, hungry for anything food.

1 dpo - cp; high-soft-open, cm; watery, cramps, constipation, boobs more sensitive, sleeping good for 3-4 hours before insomnia kicks in, slight nausea especially when taking pills.

2 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, odd dreams... bd in PM.

3 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

4 dpo - cp; medium-medium-medium, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, boobs still sensitive, slight nausea, vivid dreams, excited, head ache, hungry!

5 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps are a bit stronger today, hot flashes, boobs more sensitive, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache.

6 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, slightly sensitive boobs, cravings/hungry, vivid dreams, dizziness, head ache, TMI- green gooey poop (baby poop looking), took a test and thought I saw a faint line; didn't wait full 5 minutes and then checked later to see a colored line but it is probably an evap since it is a .88 test.
Checked a test I took yesterday that looked blank and it is a very faint evap on it but is also colored so I'm not counting this at all. Just want to note just in case 

7 dpo - cp; medium-firm-closed, cm; creamy, cramps, hot flashes, left boob HURTS, nauseas when hungry, sensitive to bad smells (gaggy), vivid dreams, GRUMPY/EMOTIONAL, dizzy, fatigued, BFN :/

8 dpo - cp; medium-soft-medium, cm; thick creamy slightly yellow tinge, not much else. Bfn.

9 dpo - didn't check cp or cm.
Very emotional due to many different things. One of them is wondering why I can't get pregnant again and have at least one baby. Exhausted feeling. Bfn again, this time with frer.

10 dpo - pinching/tugging feeling in lower abdomen, ups and downs today, exhausted, bfn, bd with hubby and had a decent amount of bright pink blood. Af is more than likely on her way because I took my progesterone pill like 7 hours late :(

11 dpo - every muscle in my body feels sore.. back hurts, boobs are getting tender, been in a bad mood, no blood though.. Bfn.

12 dpo - had to share early before I forgot... last night at work I had bad sensitivities to smells. The first was some customers B/O and then after that it was the over whelming smell of the lunch room. 
Now this morning my teeth on my lower left jaw HURT!!!! Idk why either?? I brushed them twice, took aleve and idk what to do to make it stop hurting :( 
No sores or anything, they all just hurt on that side. It's making it very hard to sleep right now. 
My left boob also hurts much more. 
I'm starting to get my hopes up again! I will test when I am up later. For now I'm going to attempt sleep with an achy jaw.
Rest of the day:
Slightly sore boob. And nothing else. 
Bfn :'(

13 dpo - very very emotional. Boobs hurt off and on. Mild waves of nausea. Took a cheap hpt and it looked like there was a very very very faint bfp within 2 minutes but when I had my husband look he couldn't see it. It looked later and I could still see something but I'm probably just getting my hopes up. Oh well :/

14 dpo - I'm assuming I am out. Took both an .88 cent test and an frer. Both are bfn. My boobs are still sore, I'm still irritable and emotional, been SUPER thirsty, hot flashes, mild nauseas. But whatever. It must be my progesterone pills causing this.

15 dpo - AF is making her appearance. Next month I'm going to assume that any symptoms I get are just from the progesterone pills. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## praying101

12dpo...no symptoms at all. I think I am out for this month. Tested BFN this morning. Had light bleeding this evening. Never had spotting before AF


----------



## praying101

BABTTC123 When are you testing again? Or did AF got you in full force?


----------



## BABTTC123

Praying 101 - af is light, but is here and starting to get heavier with each hour. So I know for sure I am out. 
I hope that your spotting is IB!! That would explain why you haven't had symptoms yet if you hadn't implanted.


----------



## praying101

I am so sorry AF got you. The witch was suppose to show today but she is a no show. I am so confused still testing negative. I am praying for your BFP to come ASAP.


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Back for 12th month.....
> 
> 1dpo: really hot throughout night, insomnia, wrestless sleep. Nipples REALLY tender. Cm hardly anything.
> 
> 2dpo: still feeling quite warm, nipples same as yesterday. Cm still pretty sparse.
> 
> 3 dpo: Feeling quite irritable, nipples still tender. Moderate amount of sticky/paste like cm. bad lower back/pelvic ache in late evening/night.
> 
> 4 dpo: nipples tender but not as bad as last few days. Cm is creamy/lotion like and a fair amount.
> 
> 5 dpo: temp drop this morning?? Cm creamy, not much. Felt tired this afternoon, feeling mildly cramps achey in pelvic area. Urine had a strange smell, ? Down to new vitamins?
> 
> 6 dpo: temp back up a bit, cm creamy with tinge of pink around lunchtime. Lower backache again and crampy achey pelvis/uterus. Strange stingy burning sensation up my left nostril in afternoon and sore gums too, maybe I'm getting a cold??

Updated


----------



## praying101

Can I join in? Love this thread...
congratulations to the ladies who go their BFP*and fc for us in the waiting game.*

Me and my husband have been trying for 2 and a half years.**with no luck. And one failed iui.*

I am currently 6dpo

1-6dpo very sore nipples and cramping on and of with headaches. CM creamy not a lot.
really hoping this is our month.

7dpo cramping in both ovaries. 2nd night vivid dreams. Creamy cm, more than before. Boobs hurt. Shooting headache.

8-10dpo on and of cramping. Bleeding gums. Lots of creamy cm. Itchy nipples. Backache

12dpo...no symptoms at all. I think I am out for this month. Tested BFN this morning. Had light bleeding this evening. Never had spotting before AF

13dpo had a dizzy spell but that was it

14dpo AF cramping but no spotting. Was suppose to have AF today but nothing. BFN this morning. Sore nipples
also want to ad that I had a temp spike today which is weird it usually drops by now.
16dpo :witch: got me


----------



## NovaStar

Hi all,

I'm new and have been slightly stalking this thread. I love the feeling of community here and the way everyone is rooting for everyone. 

My DH and I have a DD who is now 2 years old and we're TTC #2. We just started really trying, before we were NTNP but I secretly kinda hoped we'd get pregnant from that, but now we're actually trying to time things correctly so we'll see! FX!

Here is where I'm at...


1 DPO: Bloated, lots of cramping in lower abdomen, twinges. Nausea off and on.

2 DPO: More bloated feeling and tons of cramping on left side of lower abdomen throughout the day. Nausea in the late afternoon, early evening.

3 DPO: Feeling normal. No bloating or cramping. Gassy, but that's kinda normal. Nighttime cramping and a little nausea.

4 DPO: Small twinges in lower belly, not quite cramps but feeling "full" or slightly bloated in lower part of abdomen. Lower back twinges. Tingly breasts.

5 DPO: Feeling normal. 

6 DPO: Feeling SUPER bloated and gassy. All my pants felt tight.

7 DPO: Feeling totally normal, small cramps during part of the day.

8 DPO: Feeling normal

9 DPO: Feeling normal
Suspecting BFN

10 DPO: Feeling normal in morning, but had cramp late morning, tiny spotting (nothing when wiped), huge headache, feeling lightheaded and fatigued, and TONS of intense nausea from about 8pm &#8211; morning. 
--Broke down and POAS in morning &#8211; BFN (duh). Much too early.

11 DPO: Slightly nauseous, not as bad as previous night. Wondering if sick or preg? Or none of the above. Otherwise, feeling normal.
-- POAS in morning: BFN. Duh. Still too early.
Symptom watching: Sore breasts- that will be a definite sign of preg. Still waiting...

AF is due Sept. 10th or so...five more days and I'll know for sure if the witch arrives. I think I'll blow through 5 more tests. lol


----------



## praying101

Welcome Novastar


----------



## NovaStar

Thanks for the welcome! 

Well, guess who showed up 3 days early? Yup. The Witch. Oh well, at least my ovulation days will be sooner. 

I wonder what all that nausea and bloating was all about? I was convinced it was something to do with pregnancy...ah well. Next time maybe!


----------



## BABTTC123

Praying- I'm sorry to hear the witch got you too :(


----------



## praying101

BAB that is okay. Think we will go back to the doctors for help. FX for all of you in the TWW


----------



## Creolequeen81

I've been reading this forum off and on for two years lol I know stalker. But I finally get to post my symptoms so here goes. Quick note I was not paying attention until I noticed strange happenings recently. 

DPO 1-5 didn't really notice anything slight nausea? 
DPO 6-8 nausea, tired large pimple on cheek and body acne. I have never had body acne. Went to brothers wedding could only stomach raw veggies. Tired. took hpt BFN BIT into a candy an thought my jaw was broken. I don't have dental issues but my back teeth hurt like the dickens
DPO 9-10 morning noon and night sickness and vomiting. Day 10 was the worse. I couldn't hold anything down at all and was extremely thirsty and felt like I could use 30 hours of sleep
DPO 11-12 vomiting less was able to eat a little food. Noticed little wave like flutter cramps in lower abdomen and my underwear felt wet but wasn't. When I wiped a lot of CM thirsty can only drink tea with honey and ice cold water which I never drink ice cold water
DPO 13 nausea dry heaving light cramps but not AF feeling same wavy flutter cramps. Can't take the smell of fried foods. I live in the south lol that's a staple. I only have a taste for cold canned fruit. Extreme dry mouth. was expecting AF today but no show. Still a wet feeling but no wetness when I wipe. 

A little more about me. I had a miscarriage in April at at little over 7wks. We weren't trying then just having fun as couples do. Same this time. We want things to happen naturally so there's no stressing. The only thing I chart are periods and our intimate moments. I'm 33 and DH just made 30. I'm praying this one sticks as it was very devastating to loose our first bean. Praying baby dust to you all!!!!!!!&#128700;


----------



## praying101

When are you testing?


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies, here are my symptoms so far.
1dpo:insomnia and increased sexdrive
2dpo: fatigue backaches, cramps
3dpo: nausea, backaches, tender bbs, cramps, right and left pelvic pain
4dpo: +appetite,nausea, backaches, tender bbs, cramps r&l pelvic pain
5dpo: fatigue, backaches, cramps
6dpo: nausea, backaches, tender bbs, gas, cramps, right pelvic pain
7dpo: nausea, backaches, tender bbs, gas, +appetite
8dpo: backaches, indigestion, +appetite, cramps
9dpo: dizziness, backaches, indigestion, cramps, r&l pelvic pain.
10dpo: nausea, backaches, tender bbs, gas, right pelvic pain. Second line on hpt, possibly Evap as appeared after time limit.
11dpo: nausea, backaches, tender bbs, sore nipples, cramps. Sure The witch is on her way due to the cramping, Af due but didn't show. Another 2nd line on frer 6 day sooner, appeared after time limit again. Really hoping this is it!!!
12dpo: backaches, cramps, yellow tinged lotion like cm, :bfn: now 2 days late I feel like she'll be here tonight


----------



## tomato

this is a very very strange cycle for me as ovulation was very late and i had zero EWCM. first cycle using OPK and had almost 3 days of positive OPK. i am trying for a girl so did not BD as often.

CD17: BD
CD18: 1st +OPK
CD19: Several +OPK. Massive migraine with nausea. My guess is ovulation happened around 11pm
CD20 / 1 DPO: BD in the morning (this is an attempt to trying the O+12 method for a girl)

1 to 5 DPO: no symptoms
6 DPO: major cramping after BD. pulling on lower right of abdomen. stretchy but yellow CM. went to visit a friend and her 2 yo boy kept calling me mummy and wanted me to carry him.
7 & 8 DPO: very light constant cramping, so light you won't notice it unless looking for it. No CM
9 DPO: :bfn: no symptoms no CM
10 DPO: :bfn: no symptoms no CM
11 DPO: cheapie HPT was negative at 10 min mark but has a slight line at 15 min mark. i debated with myself for the longest time and decided to use one of my 2 clearblue weeks estimator. while the hourglass was still turning, my 3 yo woke up and demanded my attention so I left the hourglass to turn while i tend to him. 5 minutes later i saw :bfp: 1-2 weeks.

it's still early days. i will continue to test for the next week or so.

I haven't been TTC for a very long time but I know I am not very fertile unless I put in extra effort (10 years of unprotected sex but never an "accident" tells me so). 

What i did differently this cycle:
- drank green tea right after AF ended in an attempt to increase EWCM but strangely it killed ALL my CM.
- started using OPK
- started using conceive plus
- lifted the hip high for 30 min after BD
- right after ovulation, i only drank warm drinks, especially ginger tea.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Back for my second cycle!

1-4DPO: general yuck feeling, back pains off and on, nausea, some cramps.

5DPO: had this crazy "icy hot" feeling in my abdomen after some hip pain. 

6DPO: constant yuck feeling, was nauseous if i wasn't snacking, craved fizzy drinks. Boobs started to ache.

7DPO: general crampiness, temp spike, back and foot pain. STARVING! Ate more than I ever do and never felt full or bloated. Like a bottomless pit! Sore boobs.

8DPO: cramps all day so far, sore boobs.


----------



## praying101

Congratulations tomato h&h 9 months for you. Praying it's a sticky little one


----------



## britsk

Hi ladies, _'ve been looking at these boards for a few days now and decided to make a profile because need some help! 
As far as dpo goes,  think  am 9DPO, but my period tracker puts me at three days before that.  think 'm three days later than the tracker because  am going off the days  have increased discharge and very sore nipples.
 share some of the symptoms as both *FN and FP so  thought  would share mine and see what you think?
 haven't been keeping track of days, but  think  started wondering about three or four days in due to very light cramping that only lasted a few minutes and that happened for about two days on and off.  also think 've gained weight as my mid-section looks fuller and  have a very tiny frame so it's easy to see. My biggest issue is the last two days of symptoms and [I]'m wondering if [I]'m just looking for them...
brushing my teeth yesterday, [I] spit and blood came out, as my gums were bleeding, [I] looked to see where and couldn't tell, my bf says [I] probably just brushed too hard. Then, last night, we [B]D (?) [I] think that's what it's called on here, and in the middle of it we saw that there was very, very light brown discharge, barely enough to even notice, and [I] started cramping as well. [I] feel like [I]'ve been peeing a lot but [I] also drink a lot of water. [I] took a test today at 9DPO, and got [B]FN. AF is due in two days so [I]'ll wait for the other one until then. Also, having a hard time standing up, even from sitting down, as [I] get very light headed and have to stop and lean on something. This isn't common for me unless [I] am dehydrated of hypoglycemic, which it's been happening to much for it to be either of those. We aren't exactly ready yet but we have both played with the idea of having a little one, and the more [I] think about it, the more excited [I] kind of get, but also know it will make nursing school very difficult.

Can anyone help me, please? Any of you ladies had any of these symptoms? What ended up happening?[/I][/I][/I][/I][/I][/B][/I][/I][/I][/I][/I][/I][/B][/I][/I][/I][/I][/I]*_


----------



## britsk

So sorry, i forgot to add something and i don't know how to update, but i also had a lot of CM even after ovulation, and ever since last night after bd and finding light brown spotting, there has been no CM! So confused :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

6dpo (I think) and very nauseous and just feel 'off' but not ill. 
I also had a very very vivid weird dream last night that I had dementia. It was terrifying. The last time I had that vivid a dream I was pregnant with my son!


----------



## ireadyermind

*Edit:* AF showed up right on schedule, morning of Sept 25. Boo!


Here's another cycle for me! I've been trying not to stress this time around, and overall I think I've been successful with that. The stress was always such a mood killer for me before!



+OPK = September 8 2015. We BD'd 5 days before, the night before, and the day after. My LPs are usually about 15 days.



*1DPO - 3DPO:* Cervix too high to reach. No real other symptoms

*4DPO - 5DPO:* There's SO MUCH creamy CM today that it's wetting my underwear. It's a lot like lotion, white, and no odor.

*6DPO - Sept 15:* Noticed that my CM is slightly discolored today. Could be because of very minor spotting? Still creamy, no odor. Also experienced a temperature dip of about .2F degrees. Implantation dip?

*7DPO - Sept 16:* Breasts are only mildly sore. Nothing near as bad as I get when AF is near. CM is less abundant but still creamy. Starting to feel really sleepy and ready for bed around 7pm instead of my usuall 9:30 or 10pm bedtime. But then when I finally DO get to bed, I just toss and turn all night.

*8DPO - 10DPO:* Breasts still a little sore, and now I'm getting moody. Still tossing and turning at night, keep having to get up and pee around 2am. Going to try restricting myself to only small sips of water after 7pm to avoid that problem.

*11DPO - Sept 20:* Really cranky today. DH took me out for lunch at a new place and I was snippy with him all day. He didn't seem to notice.. or if he did, he didn't say anything about it. Wise man!

*12DPO - Sept 21:* Temps are still high, above 98.5°F. I'm starting to get anxious because in previous AF cycles, my temp already starts dipping toward the coverline at this point. Took an HPT with FMU around 9am, BFN. I'm not too worried though 'cause my last BFP was negative at 12DPO but positive at 14. We'll see what happens. Had some AF type cramps in the morning, but none for the rest of the day.

*13DPO - Sept 22:* Still the slightly sore BBS, still restless sleep. Didn't get up to pee last night though, so that's good. Temp went up a tiny bit this morning, so I'm still holding out hope. AND: this morning when I blew my nose, it was pinkish/bloody. Same thing happened with my last BFP. I'm getting a tttiiiinnnyyy bit excited/anxious/hopeful!

*14DPO - Sept 23:* Slightly sore BBs, restless sleep. Bloated up like a balloon overnight and weighed in at 5 pounds heavier than last week, which was maddening! Steep temperature drop this morning. Pretty sure AF will show up this cycle.

*15DPO - Sept 24:* Another temp dip. Not really any other symptoms besides the bloat and sore BBs. Another steep BBT drop toward cover line. AF will probably show tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## surfgal03

first of all I don't know the exact date I ovulated, I had Mirena after having my daughter for a little less than a year. I wasn't too fond of it, went on the pill for just a month and a half and then my SO and I wanted to ttc. so I stopped the pill and we began right away ttc :sex:. This month was about 1.5 months now. LMP was 09/02 and so I figured I O'd on the 16th, We tried 10,12,15,17,18,19,20,22,23 to be safe:sex:. During this time, I had a metal taste in my mouth on 16 and 24th. Since 15th I have had nausea non stop until yesterday. I have had cramping on and off since the 16th and already 3 acne. the back aches started yesterday, did have some vaginal pains like AF is coming and shooting pains(which i have had since having my daughter) I have taken multilpe hpt and they all come back :bfn:::cry:. AF:af: is set to arrive on sept 30. should i wait or should i keep testing? I'm going crazy


----------



## dinky

Hi all I'm guessing I am around 4dpo just based on tender breasts and EWCM. My symptoms are sore boobs, sore throat, tiredness and had a few twinges earlier in the right side of my uterus/ovary area. Waiting until 9dpo to start testing! Good luck ladies


----------



## britsk

M.C. said:


> This wasn't planned. I am 39 and DH is 44, our other kids are 22, 19, and 15. ...but we are very happy. And scared!
> 
> 1-3 DPO: Nothing except a feeling after realizing we flat-out forgot to pull during O week.
> 
> 4-6 DPO: Kept feeling like I was coming down with a cold
> 
> 7-8 DPO: PMS like cramps way down low, tired, hint of nausea, a pimple at the wrong time of the month, many dreams of dead relatives, increased sense of smell started at 8 DPO and so did aversions to some spices and coffee.
> 
> 9 DPO: PMS like cramps, tons of EWCM when should have been pretty dry, short of breath, tired, 1 bad nausea spell, sharp pain in groin
> 
> 10-12 DPO: milder than PMS but noticeable cramps, pulling pains, groin aches, boobs hurt in a different way than they do in PMS, they felt more burny and ripping and they area around them ached, like the pits and top of the chest), increasing nausea and smell aversions, very tired and napping a lot, noticed a darkening and widening of the nipples. At 11 DPO I passed two small brownish red flecks. I also did not get PMS acne or sweet cravings and although I started getting emotional and moody it was different than the way PMS moods develop for me. Usually I am sad for a few days than irritable for a few. This time it was all mixed together. I had a headache during these days as well. AT 12 DPO I noticed my insides felt...thicker.
> 
> 13 DPO: My dog sniffed my crouch and then started humping the air. I know this is really weird, but nothing like that ever happned before and although I did feel fairly violated (haha) it was the last straw. I was going to wait a few more days but instead held my pee for 6 hours and got a BFP on a FRER. At least I have an excuse for that bizarre interaction. >_<

I know this is years later but omg...I am in the 2ww and have been having a lot of dreams involving my dad and grandfather (both deceased) and it was just really messing me up :( I wonder if preg is why??


----------



## GraceofG

I had my coil removed 5 days ago, the lady said that my cervix was slightly to the left and it looked like I had either just ovulated or was about to. Tested on ovulatin kit and it said no on Thursday then peak on Friday. Very strange as there was no in between... Any ideas ladies? 

We bd on the Monday Tuesday Wednesday Friday and Saturday. 

1 DPO... I was bloated and having twinges, pains in legs and back, extremely tired. Ovulation kit said ovulation was over. No cm. Cervix soft. Two spots. Dark areolas.

2dpo..... Same as above, but had a craving for a chip butty and felt sick after. Scratchy throat randomly. Waking up early.... Number two three times this morning. Dry skin but two spots. 

3DPO..... Bloated still but less uncomfortable, constant twinges and back pain. Emotional. 

4DPO....Happy one minute then sad the next. BFN... YES I KNOW FAR TOO EARLY :wacko::wacko: but ovulation test said I am high (not peak fertility) again..... 

What is going on?..


----------



## ksquared726

This thread is a cool idea! I think I'm going to be team AF this cycle, but I'll be testing tonight again.

Cycle Start 8/29 (O on 9/16-17)
4dpo - afternoon twinge in same spot as when I was pregnant before, menstrual-like cramps, silly mood, green boogers
5dpo - more twinges, right ovary twinge, cramps, craving for McDs & Coke, gas, green boogers
6dpo - extra creamy cm, more twinges and slightly lower than pg spot, cramps, bloated, tired, slight nausea, not comfortable crossing legs, alert nips & slightly tender bbs, green boogers
7dpo - woke up at 4:30am, really vivid dreams, trouble sleeping, cramps, lots of creamy liquid cm, alert nips, green boogers, pale lips, twinge-like cramps in entire uterus, not comfortable crossing legs, sensitive sense of smell, slightly sore back lots of cracks, boob pain
8dpo - woke up multiple times, trouble sleeping, not as vivid dreams, alert nips still constant, cramps, slightly sore back lots of cracks, twinges, creamy cm but not as much
9dpo - trouble sleeping, then groggy waking up, not much creamy cm, negative FRER :bfn:, alert nips, cramps, hadn't pooped in 2 days then I did and had upset stomach, gas, feeling negative about cycle
10dpo - trouble sleeping, nausea, diarrhea, gas, alert nips, lazy, cramps
11dpo - Trouble sleeping, diarrhea, gas, cramps, more creamy cm, light nausea, dizzy
12dpo - Trouble sleeping (woke up 4:45), temp dip by .3, cramps, nausea, feeling sad, not much cm all day then some creamy + yellow eggwhite
13dpo - Dry/scratchy throat, cramps, feel like I'm getting a cold, temp still lower, gas, cough, feel like AF is coming, wore liner & feels wet, headache, spotting began in evening. Cd1 tomorrow.


----------



## dinky

im 8dpo today. You should all know that I had a d&c nearly 5 weeks ago and I'm still testing positive on hpts but they look more like evaps they are that faint and I'm using ic's. You have to really strain your eyes to see the lines and dp can't even see them! But of course being a poas addict I can see the faintest of faint lines! So if I get a proper bfp this cycle I won't class it as one unless the line gets darker. So here are my symptoms.

1-6dpo. Nothing much, just sore breasts which I normally get after o, needing to pee more often. Sore throat and flu like symptoms. Ibs flare up at 6dpo.

7dpo. Sore breasts, slight headache, a bit of ewcm one time when I wiped after going to the toilet but it wasn't clear like around o time it was kind of cloudy, felt sick when I went to bed but put it down to a horrible golden wonder pot noodle I ate for tea, af type cramps at night time, needing the toilet more than usual.

8dpo. Horrible headache all day, very tired, sore breasts, need to pee more, very 'wet' down there (sorry tmi), af type cramps on and off all day, feel like af is gunnar show up at any minute but thankfully no sign of any blood, aches in thighs, random bouts of nausea.

9dpo. Sore breasts, no cramps, mild headache, starving but don't fancy anything, shadow of bfp still on hpt (leftover hormones from mc), ewcm on tp in the evening also breasts soreness has gone! Craving chocolate which is a sign af is on its way.

10dpo. Cramps in the am for about half hour. Sore bbs. Feeling sad. Feel as though af is on its way. Hpts look a bit lighter today :( line almost non existant. No more cramps by pm don't feel as though af is about to show anymore but have started to get spots on my cheeks!

11dpo. More spots, bbs a bit more sore today, headache, no appetite, sciatica starting to play up (had this early last pregnancy) hpt bfp a little bit darker today on ics but bfn on frer. Ibs flare up. Very achy bum cheek muscles! Had to the paracetamol to help with the pain.

12dpo. Still got a dodgy tummy. Sore bbs. Bfn with cheapie test. Don't feel like af will be here soon but don't feel pregnant either. Very tired and irratable! I know I'm not pregnant so I'm wiling af to turn up so we can try again.

13dpo. Sore bbs, tired due to lack of sleep grrr, still no preg or af symptoms. Bfn. Come on af!! Should be here either today or tomorrow. It's now 8pm and I'm defo feeling af cramping! I think it will defo show over night. Fully expecting tomorrow to be cd1!

14dpo. Went to the loo at 4am and saw blood the on tp. Cd1 now onto the next cycle!


----------



## GraceofG

How are we all doing with our dpos? 

Wishing you all lots of luck and prayers and hoping we all get our :bfp: soon xx


----------



## GraceofG

I have lots of creamy cm today! Cervix is high and soft still.... 

Still twinges in stomach but not as bad or frequent.... 

Felt sick waking up, my multivitamin smelt awful this morning. Couldn't eat the pie pastry last night as all I could smell was egg... 

Am going to test first thing tomorrow again and see what it says....


Am hoping X


----------



## ksquared726

Sounds promising, Grace!! AF is starting so I'm on to a new cycle. FX you get better news tomorrow!


----------



## shaescott

*1 dpo*: backaches, watery CM, low firm cervix
*2 dpo*: EW CM, high cervix
*3 dpo*: erratic CM, low firm cervix
*4 dpo*: erratic CM, low firm cervix
*5 dpo*: fatigue, cold, spotting after sex, EW CM, medium firm cervix
*6 dpo*: fatigue, cold, EW CM, medium firm cervix
*7 dpo*: cravings, mild nausea, fatigue, dizziness, cold, increased thirst and urination, EW and watery CM, low firm cervix
*8 dpo*: twinges on left side, mild nausea, increased appetite, cold, EW and watery CM, low firm cervix
*9 dpo*: mild nausea, tender breasts, cold, fatigue, increased thirst and urination, EW and watery CM, low firm cervix
*10 dpo*: fatigue, cold, EW and watery CM, low firm cervix
*11 dpo*: fatigue, cold, EW and watery CM, low firm cervix
*12 dpo*: mild nausea, tender breasts, fatigue, cold, increased thirst and urination, EW and watery CM, medium height firm cervix
*13 dpo*: left pelvic pain/twinges, acne, fatigue, cold, increased thirst and urination, EW and watery CM, low firm cervix
*14 dpo*: mild nausea, acne, both sides pelvic pain/twinges, fatigue, increased thirst and urination, EW and watery CM, low firm cervix
*15 dpo*: fatigue, gas, stomachache, acne, bloating, increased thirst and urination, milky-creamy CM, low firm cervix
*16 dpo*: fatigue, cravings, gas, mild nausea, acne, bloating, backaches, increased thirst and urination, milky-creamy CM, low firm cervix
*17 dpo*: fatigue, gas, nipple soreness, acne, increased sex drive, increased thirst and urination, milky-creamy CM, low firm cervix
*18 dpo*: acne, nipple soreness, increased sex drive, increased thirst and urination, milky-creamy CM, low firm cervix
*19 dpo*: fatigue, nipple soreness, tender breasts, increased vaginal discharge, mild nausea, increased sex drive, increased thirst and urination, very moody, erratic CM, medium-high firm cervix
*20 dpo:* nipple soreness, tender breasts, increased dishcharge, nausea when doing dishes, low firm cervix, creamy CM
*Also*: Multiple bowel movements every day starting 15 dpo (unusual for me, normally less frequent)
*Note*: cold means sick, not chilly


----------



## Jenni4

Hiya! I'm in my two week wait and found this thread... Have been trying to read to catch up but there are a lot of posts!!! Some info on me... I'm 41, DH is 43 And we are trying for our 3rd... Here's what I have so far this month...

5dpo - feeling queasy and had an upset stomach- generally felt like crap.

6 dpo - same as above

7dpo - still caught in that hungry/ queasy cycle.... I feel queasy so food sounds good, but feel even more sick after I eat... Headache and my boobs feel super full and massive... I didn't notice until I felt the pain walking down the stairs, like I needed to hold them in place.

8dpo- this is today and of course I tested early! Hahah bfn of course but still feeling same as yesterday...


----------



## GraceofG

Hey guys, I thought that I would let you all know that I got my BFP yesterday! 

Faint but most definitely there xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelofTroy said:


> 6dpo (I think) and very nauseous and just feel 'off' but not ill.
> I also had a very very vivid weird dream last night that I had dementia. It was terrifying. The last time I had that vivid a dream I was pregnant with my son!

I was indeed pregnant!! I don't know how to make it green? Other symptoms I had were stringy white CM at 9dpo and trouble sleeping. But I had BFNs right up until my period was dur due.


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations Grace and Angel!! Amazing news!! I'm still waiting... Fingers crossed!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I am really in the mood to symptom spot so I decided to post in here. 

I believe I ovulated late on the night of the 3rd. So I counted Oct. 5th as 1 dpo. 

1 dpo- Very tender/achy in my lower pelvic area. 
2 dpo- Still tender but not as much as yesterday. Creamy CM and super hungry!!
3 dpo- Still tender but even less today. More of an ache from the side I ovulated with. Creamy CM is still there. I am so exhausted today. And the tops of my bbs are so sore.
4 dpo- Backache, nausea, and tender bbs today. Crazy weird dream last night too about my bbt not staying under my tongue and it kept appearing on top. I started to get really upset about never getting my crosshairs because my temp was going to be all weird.
5 dpo- headache, super sore bbs, a bit of nausea but not like yesterday, and another weird dream.
6 dpo- sore bbs, sore throat, mild cramping last night, and my third night a vivid and strange dreams
7 dpo- very sore bbs
8 dpo- very sore bbs, and I have a cold so I am just feeling miserable.
9 dpo- sore nipples, tenderness is belly, wet feeling down there 
10 dpo, sensitive nipples, ewcm
11 dpo, ewcm, crampy, drop in bbt
12 dpo, sensitive bbs, af arrived


----------



## Bweaver0906

i didn't realize this thread was still going, how exciting! My situation is probably slightly different than most. I just got my birth control (nexplanon) removed on Wednesday. I am almost 100% sure I ovulated either yesterday or today. For the past two days I have had slight EWCM, and then today I had two quarter sized spots of brown spotting, but just in one bathroom visit. I haven't had any since. Yesterday the right side of my uterus was achy/crampy, so much that it was making my leg hurt a little! And my uterus felt bloated. What do you ladies think? Anything similar?


----------



## krissie328

Bweaver0906 said:


> i didn't realize this thread was still going, how exciting! My situation is probably slightly different than most. I just got my birth control (nexplanon) removed on Wednesday. I am almost 100% sure I ovulated either yesterday or today. For the past two days I have had slight EWCM, and then today I had two quarter sized spots of brown spotting, but just in one bathroom visit. I haven't had any since. Yesterday the right side of my uterus was achy/crampy, so much that it was making my leg hurt a little! And my uterus felt bloated. What do you ladies think? Anything similar?

I had a similar experience when I took my nuvaring out after a week and a half. I ovulated a couple days later then started spotting. I did start my period a few days later.


----------



## Bweaver0906

krissie328 said:


> Bweaver0906 said:
> 
> 
> i didn't realize this thread was still going, how exciting! My situation is probably slightly different than most. I just got my birth control (nexplanon) removed on Wednesday. I am almost 100% sure I ovulated either yesterday or today. For the past two days I have had slight EWCM, and then today I had two quarter sized spots of brown spotting, but just in one bathroom visit. I haven't had any since. Yesterday the right side of my uterus was achy/crampy, so much that it was making my leg hurt a little! And my uterus felt bloated. What do you ladies think? Anything similar?
> 
> I had a similar experience when I took my nuvaring out after a week and a half. I ovulated a couple days later then started spotting. I did start my period a few days later.Click to expand...

Thank you for the insight! I'm really hoping that we caught our little egg in time! We've DTD every day since I had it out minus yesterday and two days prior to that, so I'm hoping there were some little swimmers waiting!


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Bweaver! When do you plan to test?


----------



## jenmcn1

Well here goes...this is our first month trying for baby #4 so I doubt anything will come of this. But here's my VERY early symptoms:

Bd'd on October 3rd and pretty sure I ovulated that day.
1DPO-nothing
2DPO-crampy/full feeling
3DPO-bloated/creamy cm/cramping on right side

Fingers crossed for all of us!!:)


----------



## Bweaver0906

krissie328 said:


> Fx for you Bweaver! When do you plan to test?

Thank you krissie! I will probably test about two weeks from yesterday I suppose! I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a very small amount of brown spotting/cm, but we did DTD earlier, so not sure if that irritated things. Here's to hoping! Fx for all of you ladies!!


----------



## deedee2015

I'll play again! TMI alert. 

O'd on cd15 which is two days later than usual. I'm on clomid. 
1dpo til now--sore nipples and areolas. Like the front 1/4 of my boobs. 
2-3dpo little cramps 
4-5dpo big bowel movements (tmi) 
6dpo a pulling sensation on my right side 
7dpo. The pulling isn't so noticeable unless I stretch. Then I still feel it. And late 7dpo-8 bad stomach cramps like I was going to have diarrhea and just the littlest most pitiful pebbles came out lol! Cramps went away. 
8dpo-9 not much. I might be eating less than usual or feeling fuller sooner. Bfn so far
10-12dpo little cramps, then AF 13 dpo. 


Will update....


----------



## Bweaver0906

Fx for you deedee! I woke up this morning and was fine, around 10ish I started with semi painful menstrual cramps. It felt like I should have been bleeding, but I wasn't! Just coming off birth control is throwing me off! I'm really hoping that what I thought was my ovulation really was! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Cmcxx

Hi ladies ,I'm 5dpo, and I was up all night peeing ? Anyone had this - I always feel like I have a full bladder all the time ? I understand frequent urination comes from baby pushing against bladder which I'm no where near lol but is this a possible early early symptom? Also absolutely knackered &#128564;


----------



## Bweaver0906

Cmcxx said:


> Hi ladies ,I'm 5dpo, and I was up all night peeing ? Anyone had this - I always feel like I have a full bladder all the time ? I understand frequent urination comes from baby pushing against bladder which I'm no where near lol but is this a possible early early symptom? Also absolutely knackered &#128564;

Of course! I can remember very early on with my daughter I had to frequently use the potty!


----------



## Cmcxx

Thanks mrs - I thought I was just looking for symptoms but literally not off the pan !!! Hopefully get a bfp next week &#128525;. Xxxx


----------



## Christy21

Love this!
Well according to clear blue I ovulated 20th Sep

1DPO EWCM
2DPO Diahorrea, gassy lower back ahe, irritable 
3DPO creamy Cm, gassy, metallic taste in mouth in the evening when eating, cramps
4DPO Creamy CM slight cystitis feeling, cramps
5 DPO Slight cystitis feeling , headache, cramps diahorrea
6 DPO Creamy Cm, skin. Real out, diahorrea, cramps, tired
7 DPO tender breast, when I squeeze my nipples they leek a few drops of clear and cloudy liquid, cramps gassy and diahorrea 
8 DPO Watery CM, cervix high and closed, constipated, cramps
9 DPO horrendous diahorreah and stomach cramps, very nauseous, nipples hurt. I really wanted some salty plain crisps at 8.15 this morning which I ate loads at the start of both my previous pregnancies as It was the only thing that stopped the morning sickness. I'm not usually a crisp person otherwise. Stomach very uncomfortable and full after eating tea.worst day by far 
10dpo diahorrea,sore throat, runny nose, gassy. Boobs don't feel as tender, constant aching in lower abdomen and feel like I have a UTI on the way but ever materialises. Lots of white creamy cm inside, cervix very high 
11dpo backache,aching hope pain, still feel like cystitis is coming but still hasn't, very nauseus when I went to the butchers (Not normally), aching lower abdomen, constipated, more mottling on nipples and more bumps. I can still get fluid out of them when pressed?? However bfn on FRER ( I caved!) AF due on Tue so will wait till then, if no sign will test again then
12dpo high cervix, creamy cm, very painful lower back and hip pain cannot get comfortable, constipation, gassy, in a good mood though
13dpo still got back ache and hip pain, cervix still fairly high, maybe slightly lower. 
That's it so far will keep updating


----------



## Cmcxx

Your symptoms are pretty much identical to mine - I feel like I have cystitis - hopefully it's not x


----------



## Bweaver0906

I've been experiencing thigh cramps and hot flashes today, my face gets super warm. I'm also at the tail end of a cold, so I don't know if that has anything to do with being warm. No further cramping today, I hope it stays that way! Has anyone else gotten pregnant directly off of birth control without even getting their first period?


----------



## Christy21

Cmcxx said:


> Your symptoms are pretty much identical to mine - I feel like I have cystitis - hopefully it's not x

Yeah I hope not too. The diahorrea and cramps are the worst they are sooo bad today and everything is making me feel sick.


----------



## deedee2015

Just updated. Hope you all start feeling better soon!


----------



## LiLi2

Figured I'd jump in here. 

O-4dpo: No symptoms. EWCM went from clear and slippery to thicker, more like clear and white jelly. Comes in globs while on the potty. 
5dpo: headache and jelly CM
6dpo: Jelly CM
7dpo: Jelly Cm and sore nipples. Nursing my son is painful.
8dpo: Jelly CM still and nipples hurt very bad. Feeling pretty tired today.
9dpo: BFN on $0.88 Walmart test. No more CM. Some cramping.
10dpo: BFN on $0.88 test. Exhausted, headache, crampy (pinching), hungry, indigestion. Creamy/sticky CM. Feeling out.
10dpo-17dpo: No symptoms. BFN.
18dpo: still no symptoms, AF 4 days late. BFP!!!


----------



## Christy21

Just updated good luck to all, roll on Tuesday for testing day :)


----------



## Cmcxx

I'm feeling gassy and so bloated &#128584; sorry tmi. My temp has went up again - is this normal x


----------



## MBAmom

jenmcn1 said:


> Well here goes...this is our first month trying for baby #4 so I doubt anything will come of this. But here's my VERY early symptoms:
> 
> Bd'd on October 3rd and pretty sure I ovulated that day.
> 1DPO-nothing
> 2DPO-crampy/full feeling
> 3DPO-bloated/creamy cm/cramping on right side
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us!!:)

Symptom spotting. 
1DPO started my progesterone feeling bloated and slight cramping but nothing like the past two days (CD 16,17 <--which i also BD both days)
2DPO feeling off. Tired and cramps like dull ache down there. Woke up at 11pm had to pee so bad. In the evening i was super bitchy. I got so angry at something stupid like my dog wagging his big tail (great pyrenees) and he knocked over my bottle of water. Like psycho feeling. 

3DPO Woke up again (even without drinking water since last wake up at night ) at 4 am needing to pee. I also took my temp before I got up - hoping pee feeling would go away... Spike in temp by 1 degree and then some. 
Woke up finally at 9am had to pee again? Feeling content and full of love. Actually very energetic and feeling really lovey dovey. I know it is WAYYYYYY to early for symptoms - and maybe its the progesterone who knows. It's CD 20 for me. Usually I get AF CD24-26 but after starting metformin I have gotten ONE 28 day period :)

FX its my cycle and yours!


----------



## MBAmom

Christy21 said:


> Just updated good luck to all, roll on Tuesday for testing day :)

My daughter's name is Phoebe :)


----------



## Christy21

MBAmom said:


> Christy21 said:
> 
> 
> Just updated good luck to all, roll on Tuesday for testing day :)
> 
> My daughter's name is Phoebe :)Click to expand...


Aww, I don't hear of many others. Is she a cheeky one like mine?!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Well ladies I was in the er Wednesday night, I have/had an upper respitory infection! They did a pregnancy test as they had to do a chest X-ray, and that was negative, but I would have only been a few DPO. My anniversary is tomorrow, so I did enjoy a couple drinks last night, nothing extreme. This morning I had menstrual-like cramps. I thought for sure my period was coming, and nothing came. The cramps eventually faded. Maybe in a week or two I will be getting my BFP!!


----------



## Bweaver0906

Quite a bit of menstrual-like cramping today accompanied with watery cm. I felt a couple gushes (sorry tmi) and thought it was my period, but nope! Still waiting for something to happen!


----------



## MBAmom

Christy21 said:


> MBAmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christy21 said:
> 
> 
> Just updated good luck to all, roll on Tuesday for testing day :)
> 
> My daughter's name is Phoebe :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, I don't hear of many others. Is she a cheeky one like mine?!Click to expand...

My little one is cheeky, spunky and such a girly girl. :winkwink:


----------



## SparkleUK

Hey Ladies!!! 
My first post in 2 years!! But figured this was a GREAT thread to join! I have enjoyed reading your updates so much!

So I had an issue with my opknsticks and not getting a positive response, so dtd anyway and kept our fx.
1-3 dpo - no symptoms
4dpo - super tender breasts. Exactly as if I was due Af iminently.
5dpo- pain in my right ovary. Sharp, but on and off.
So far that's it!! With my first, I had twinges as if someone was sat inside poking at my tummy!!! But never pain!?


----------



## dinky

I ovulated either yesterday or today so shall be updating my symptoms again soon :)


----------



## Bweaver0906

Hello everyone. So this morning I woke up with pretty intense cramping, it really felt like af would be here full force! I went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was red blood, kind of slimey like af blood. I just got my nexplanon removed 18 days ago, so I was excited to be possibly returning to normal so quickly. Well ever since that I have only been spotting very light pink and my cramps are gone. I also have a stuffy/runny nose and a headache today. I was out in the cold yesterday, but I'm on an antibiotic for an upper respiratory infection I had a week or so ago. I wish I knew what was going on!! Any ideas?


----------



## dinky

1dpo. Breasts are a bit tender, been that way for 3 days now, they normally don't get sore till after ovulation but judging by the amount of ewcm I had yesterday I think I ovulated yesterday. So I'm either 3dpo or 1dpo but I'll go with 1dpo just to be safe. Got a slight headache but I'll put that down to being woken up loudly by the girls as we are off on a 5 day holiday today :)


----------



## LiLi2

Updated post on last page with BFP and symptoms!


----------



## ireadyermind

New cycle for me!

Estimated Ovulation: Oct 12 -- AF due October 27th or 28th, 2015

This has been a weird cycle all around. I have had sore breasts for the past two or three weeks and can't really figure out why. Bra hurts, touching hurts, nipples hurt... It's really uncomfortable!

Oct 11th: BD'd with DH since I wasn't going to be able to temp the following morning and didn't want to risk missing Ovulation. CM was only slightly stretchy, like the very beginnings of EWCM, which I don't usually get EWCM at all.

Oct 12th, O-Day: Lots of ovary pain on both sides, feeling cramps. Very different from my usual O day. My PM OPK was so close to positive that I just marked it as such, 'cause you really had to squint to see if there was a difference and I didn't want to miss anything. 

My entries got a little bit long, so I've condensed them with the spoiler tags. :)

*1DPO - 10DPO*

Spoiler
*1DPO:* Sore BBs, tender abdomen, not much else. Temp at 97.89. Watery CM


*2DPO - 4DPO:* BBs still sore, Watery CM, cervix too high to reach


*5DPO:* Temp spiked up to 98.42, a change of .41 degrees. That's a big jump! CM is suddenly dry and sticky, which generally doesn't happen to me until just before AF. Cervix seems pretty tightly closed, which is also odd.


*6DPO:* Temp dropped to 98.13. BBs not as sore as they were before, but still tender. Even in armpits. Possible implantation dip?


*7DPO:* Temp dropped _again_ to 97.96. I have some really pinchy type cramps this morning and general tenderness in BBs, and lower abdomen. The pinchy cramps are also new for me at this time of month. Even when I have AF, they aren't pinchy cramps, they're really dull aches.

Update: Felt nauseated this evening for some reason. Usually I only get that when my AF cramps are really bad, and AF isn't due for another week at least.


*8DPO:* Temp spiked back up to 98.44 today. These last few temps are almost exactly like what I saw on my BFP cycle in June/July! I'm starting to be a little excited now. BBs are still sore, abdomen still sore. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling like my heart was going to beat out of my chest, and also had some pinching around my ovaries. I wasn't able to get back to sleep until I did some controlled breathing routines to get my heart rate back down to normal. Sheesh.

CM is still really thick and creamy, and there's a ton of it. It seems slightly more watery than it was yesteray, though. I can finally reach my cervix and it is firm and tightly closed.

Update: Heartburn _all the time_, even after two antacids!


*9DPO:* Temperature rose by .2°F since yesterday. Also I'm starting to get minor bloody noses, which is another similar symptom I got with my last BFP (that ended in MC, but we can hope for a sticky bean!). BBs aren't as sore, but still tender. Still feeling sore in my lower abdomen. 

Also been feeling really warm blooded. I was freezing cold all morning, but then at night I got really warm and didn't notice when the bedroom temps dropped into the low 60s. We had the window open all night and it got so cold in there! But I was perfectly fine with it and didn't even notice it was chilly until DH said something. I'm usually the type of gal to be frozen solid at temps under 70, with socks and sweaters and long pants and gloves on. lol

My allergies are going NUTS. I feel like I'm coming down with a cold, but I know it isn't a cold. My eyes are streaming, my nose is running... even after an extra allergy pill, I'm miserable.

Update: Decided to lay down a while in mid-afternoon, since my sinuses had become a headache and I was feeling really crummy. When I was laying down, I coughed -- and experienced a shooting, pulled-muscle feeling in my lower abdomen. With my BFP last June, I had that a LOT, and I haven't felt it since. I'm almost certain now that I will get a BFP, but at the same time, I feel like maybe that's just wishful thinking!

Veins in upper right arm are really blue? Veins in breasts aren't so prominent any more.

Super bad shortness of breath at bedtime. It was like I couldn't get enough air, even though my nose and lungs were pretty much clear. Took a while for that to go away so I could sleep. I was panting like a dog for a while there! 


*10DPO:* POAS this morning with an internet cheapie: BFN. I'm not too disappointed because I know it's still too early to accurately detect anything, but I couldn't wait! I'll try again in a couple of days.

Still have sore BBs, still have bloody nose, sniffles, etc. My temp stayed right at 98.46. Aside from the muscle spasm from last night, nothing really new to report.

Update: Had sharp, stabbing pains in both breasts during the evening. The right one first, then hours later another jab in the left one. I hate those things!

*
12DPO - 16DPO*

Spoiler
*11DPO:* Woke up with a headache and slight nausea. Temp jumped to 98.66. I'd be stoked about that, except it did the same thing the last cycle and AF showed up for that one. So if _tomorrow's_ temp goes higher, then I'll start to get excited.

Bloody nose is gone so far today, thank goodness. Breasts still tender, lower abdomen is VERY tender but no cramping.

It was 80 degrees outside and 78 indoors, and I was FREEZING all day. Hands like ice, chills.. I felt like I was sick, but took my temperature in the middle of the day and it was a high 97°. No fever.

Evening update: Nausea has lasted all day long, but I haven't thrown up at all. 


*12DPO:* Temp spiked up again, this time to 98.77°. BFN on FRER + Wondfos. Grrr!

BBs are only a little bit sore, and I have to directly put pressure on them to get an "Ouch" response. Generally right before AF, they're more tender than this.

Had to get up and pee last night in the middle of the night, and when I came back to bed my abdomen felt really firm and sensitive low down. Slept pretty restlessly because of that, and had a weird baby dream too.

Woke up with a slight headache again. I'm normally starving first thing in the AM, but today I'm not hungry at all. I feel full/bloaty instead.

AF is due October 27th, 15dpo.


*13DPO:* Temp dropped steeply today. Oh no! I'm feeling pretty bummed, but comparing this cycle to others, AF doesn't arrive for me until I reach 98.0 on my chart. So I still have some hope!

Increased CM last night and today. No cramps, no sore BBs. The queasiness is still present though, and this morning I woke up feeling like I had really low blood sugar and I was starving. Increased hunger is a PMS symptom for me though, so I'm not going to read too much into that.

Had some pretty sharp stabbing pains around my ovaries today while out running errands. Not sure what causes those... My GYN is aware of them, but I may bring them up at tomorrow's appt anyway.

*14DPO:* Temp jumped back up to the highest it's been all cycle (in fact, I've only had one or two cycles with temps this high in a year, and one of those as a BFP and the other one, I was 2 weeks late with AF and we determined it was likely a chemical pregnancy!)

Restless sleep last night, woke up 2 hours earlier than normal and had to pee like crazy. BFN on FRER. :(

Had my cervical biopsy done today since their Dr's office pee test was negative also. Hopefully if I am actually pregnant, that doesn't screw anything up. 

Came down with a headache about 11am. Still seeing blood in the tissue when I blow my nose, which is another big pregnancy sign for me. 

Got referred to a Fertility specialist today since DH and I have been TTC for a year now. :\ They're gonna call me to set things in motion.

Update: Ate lunch with DH around 2. We split a sandwich at a diner and had some fries. I was severely nauseated and dizzy the rest of the day, ended up having to lay down and sleep for a good hour or so. The nausea didn't go away even after eating antacids and I wasn't able to eat dinner until after 8pm that night. If that's a new PMS symptom instead of a reaction to hcg, I am going to be so angry at my ovaries! lol



*15 DPO:* AF due today! Temp at 98.61, still waaay above coverline. That's strange, because usually the day before AF, my temps have reached 98.0. In fact, that's happened on about 90% of all my charts, with some going a little lower than that.

BBs feel a little full and tender, but nothing major. No cramps, no spotting, no signs of AF.

Can't check my cervix or CM today due to yesterday's biopsies. Cervix needs to heal and CM will be muddled up by lubricant and the antibacterial gunk they slather on there to help the biopsy sites heal. 

If AF doesn't show up tonight, I will be testing again with a FRER tomorrow! I have one more FRER left and I hope hope hope it's positive! It'd be nice to get a sticky BFP before we even meet up with the fertility specialists!

Update: Just put a pot of coffee on because I was expecting company. The smell of it -- my most favorite beverage! -- made me so so so so sick! If it wasn't for the fact that I hadn't had lunch yet, I'd have puked up everything I'd eaten.

I'm so baffled! How can nausea that severe be from PMS?

Tomorrow morning and the BBT readout I get can't come soon enough!

Evening update: Stabbing/sharp pains right in the center of my lower abdomen rather than one side or the other. Brown spotting as blood from Monday's biopsy is being pushed out of my body.

Checked my cervix and it was INCREDIBLY swollen feeling. I don't think I've ever felt it like that before?


*16 DPO:* AF due, or possibly 1 day late? Longest LP I've had is 17 days. We'll see what happens today or tomorrow. All I have left for HPTs right now is a First Response Rapid Result and those aren't as sensitive as FRERs or Wondfos, I've heard.

Temp dropped again from 98.61 to 98.5. Not much, but still a drop. I'm still above the cover line, and I'm still above my usual "AF is here!" temp, which is 98.0.

Lower abdomen is sore. No cramps this morning, but did wake up with slight slight nausea.

Cervix is medium height, VERY firm and open. Such a drastic change from last night! Still some brown discharge, but it's not even enough to make it to a panty liner.

Update: Went to bed around 10pm, no sign of AF.

*17 DPO:* Temp dropped again. 98.16. Didn't feel any cramping or usual AF symptoms when I woke up this morning. In fact, I didn't suspect AF had arrived at all -- until I went to the bathroom. AF has arrived in full force.

Took a whole hour for any cramps to show up, too.


----------



## CountryMomma

I THINK I am 3 DPO today but I am not positive as I had EWCM and SHOW cervix 15 and 16 Oct and then went HSC and creamy CM on 17 Oct. This usually happens the day after O so I am saying my O date is 16 Oct. So here we go..

1 DPO - Nothing out of the ordinary, some cramps but that's about it

2 DPO - Feeling nauseated all day and having a hard time eating.. creamy CM high, soft cervix

3 DPO - Sore breasts and quite a few cramps, an almost electric shock feeling in my uterus on the left side (same thing happened with my last pregnancy on 4 DPO). A large increase in creamy CM, cervix has gone high and firm

4 DPO - Still lots of cramps and sore boobs. Metallic taste in my mouth and almost threw up brushing my teeth due to heightened gag reflex. Going to the bathroom almost every hour. CP is high, soft and closed. Still loads of creamy CM


----------



## jenmcn1

DH & I Bd'd on October 3rd. Ovulated either that day or the 4th. 

1-6 DPO stuffy nose, sharp cramps, heightened sense of smell, and slight nausea.
7-14 DPO symptoms disappeared except I had shortness of breath. This is always always a HUGE sign of pregnancy for me.
I tested on 10 & 11 DPO but BFN!

Tested today at 14-15DPO and BFP!!!! I figured I was pregnant when I had slight nausea this morning after breakfast.

Baby dust to all you wonderful ladies!!!!


----------



## Hope16

Congrats!! That's so exciting!! :)


----------



## not_so_easy

I am about 11-12 dpo, so I am cautious about it.

I honestly had more symptoms and felt pregnant last month (i got AF instead) than I do this month. But I will list my symptoms.

1-2 dpo: Cramps
2-3dpo: tired, creamy cm
3-4dpo: tired, bloated and dry chapped lips
4-5dpo: blood in my nose, dry chapped lips
5-6 dpo: cramps and round ligament pain (I felt this when I was about 5 months pregnant with my 1st and went to the hospital because I thought I was miscarrying. It feels like needle pricks running up and down your abdomen -- not fun, took the wind out of me) for about 1/2 hour
6-7 dpo: tired, some cramping, heartburn in the pm
7-8 dpo: heartburn in the pm again, this time I started dry heaving for about 10 mins
8-9 dpo: wave of nausea few mins, tired, not feeling well (congested stuff nose and sore throat)
9-10 dpo: still sick, more congestion and coughing
10-11dpo: cramping throughout the day (light, I swore AF was gonna show up tomorrow), still sick (now my voice is hoarse, so I have a cold) and really bad diarrhea in the pm (sorry tmi). also, my poor awesome DH came to give me a kiss after his workout and my stomach turned! I also felt super short tempered with him. I felt so bad I just went to bed.
11-12dpo: today, still sick, no other symptoms :bfp:


----------



## steph01

Hubs and I have been TTC for about 4 months now - but just started charting the last 2 months 

I typically have a 34 day cycle: these are symptoms for this month! 

I think I ovulated around Oct. 8-9 based on CM 

1-5 DPO - no symptoms 

6 DPO - Creamy CM
7 DPO - woke up to LOTS of watery CM (undies were soaked, TMI)
8 DPO - watery CM today also
9 DPO - change to more like EWCM than watery, BD'd and super wet for that (TMI again) - cramps left side at night
10 DPO - BD AM (not as much CM), cramps left side at night, creamy CM, no appetite *BFN* at night when tested
11 DPO - cramps very low (cervix low) 2 different times during the day, also cramps left side at night - sure AF is coming
12 DPO - Cramps, early morning (STAY AWAY AF). Sore throat, runny nose, getting a cold? Craving healthy food only. Couldn't finish Taco Bell lunch. Had steak, raw cabbage and soy sauce for dinner? Never ate that before. Also very thirsty all day. 
13 DPO - Our house smells weird. Gagged at the smell of dishes. 
14 DPO (TODAY) - AF due tomorrow, but holding on to hope. Had a nose bleed on the way to work this morning? Still cold-like symptoms, so could be that. 

10-14 DPO - going to bed very early, super tired. 

Fingers crossed that AF stays away! This is therapeutic to report :) I'm going to way until I'm officially late to test again this cycle.


----------



## steph01

Update: 15 DPO and still no AF! Super headache & sore throat this morning. Constipation yesterday & today. Still crampy in lower belly. Not exactly AF type, but there. 

Waiting to be "officially" late tomorrow morning before testing!


----------



## ireadyermind

steph01 said:


> Update: 15 DPO and still no AF! Super headache & sore throat this morning. Constipation yesterday & today. Still crampy in lower belly. Not exactly AF type, but there.
> 
> Waiting to be "officially" late tomorrow morning before testing!

Good luck! 

:dust:


----------



## steph01

Update: 16 DPO - negative FRER :( still no AF. So weird! Maybe I miscalculated my O date and it was later than I thought?


----------



## NinjaPanda

Well, this month was a surpise so I haven't been tracking symptoms by dpo but here is what I experienced....

Hot flashes
Nausea (thought it was related to the cold I have had for a week)
Slight cramping in uterus
Tender bbs (didn't think much because after mc they were always tender a week before period was due)
Crazy mood swings (poor hubby.... Thought it was stress/depression for monster in-law drama)

A friend who claims to see auras told me mine had changed and she sensed it was hormonal. I decided to test because I had a spare and it was 11dpo (one day before period is due) and :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Catiren

hi im back again after my bfp last september 2014(pg 279)! im on CD 5 right now and pull out method failed me a few weeks ago this month, but that pregnancy ended in chemical (Ob said nursing exclusively is 97% effective birth control but i doubt thats true because i still got pregnant.. so maybe she means it causes chemicals? ive never had one before.)
anywho, ill update with symptoms this november when i get time! af shuld be here nov 18.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ninja, congratulations! :happydance:

Good luck to all those ladies about to test. Hoping hard for BFPs for you all!

1DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, creamy cm
2DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm
3DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm, stuffy/streaming nose and sneezing with a scratchy throat. Sure I was coming down with a cold but it was gone after a few hours of waking.
4DPO: Lower back ache, irritable as hell, no/dry cm, stuffy nose and scratchy throat until about midday.
5DPO: Tired, spots on face, stuffy nose and scratchy throat again but gone by midday, tender nipples, no/dry cm. AF-style cramps for about an hour at 11pm. Was sure AF was coming early.
6DPO: Had a crystal clear vivid scary dream. Big temp spike in the morning. No/dry cm. Really tired. Constipated. (Great!) Vague barely-there cramps. Irritable as hell. Slightly tender nipples and boobs feel heavier but don't really look any different.

Update: 
7dpo: High bbt again, tired, and a tiny red spot of blood this morning on the tissue and nothing since. I also never spot! So very odd for me. Very crampy afterwards but no blood whatsoever. Some creamy, yellow-tinged cm. Aching hip. Greasy skin. Vivid dream again.
8dpo: Slight bbt dip. Woke feeling hayfeverish again. Exhausted, tearful, bloated, dry cm, pale and "look" ill, felt ill from head to toe and went to bed at 6pm. Tender stomach. Still no more spotting since that one time at 7dpo. Frequent peeing.
9dpo: Slight bbt dip again, but just by .1 degree. Kept waking in the night, 3 or 4 times feeling really really anxious and panicky :( Wasn't very pleasant. Headachey. EXTREMELY Tired. Can't-keep-my-eyes-open tired. Dry cm. I must admit this is unusual for me. I usually get yellow sticky stringy cm before AF. Still no more spotting (fingers crossed it was IB.) Ended up falling asleep in bed with DS at 7 after bed time story for an hour. So tired, so tearful.
10dpo: Woke early for a pee, POAS and faint but definitely there :bfp:!!! Symptoms are mostly tiredness, constant yawning, boobs looking a little bigger but not really sore. And greasy skin and greasy hair even though I washed it yesterday.


----------



## ireadyermind

Updated to include today's info... I'm 14dpo and my temp keeps climbing, but still no AF and BFN. Not sure what to think at this point.

Also got referred to a fertility specialist today since DH and I have been TTC for a year now. I'm half sad, half excited about that.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Iread.... Don't be discouraged. DH and I started fertility testing and it actually took a lot of pressure off me. We started testing mid sept and now I'm expecting. They are looking to find answers to help you. Think of it as that. :)


----------



## ireadyermind

NinjaPanda said:


> Iread.... Don't be discouraged. DH and I started fertility testing and it actually took a lot of pressure off me. We started testing mid sept and now I'm expecting. They are looking to find answers to help you. Think of it as that. :)

Thank you and congrats. :)

I'm trying to be optimistic! 

There are so many things going through my head right now though, including how much this is going to cost us since Infertility assistance isn't covered on our insurance. :dohh:

But! Maybe with their help I can find out what's going on with my body... and now I'm really glad I've been charting BBT for the past 10 mos or so!


----------



## Jaxie086

*1-11dpo* Tender breasts, especially on the sides

*4dpo* Irritiability

*5dpo* Constipated and fatigue

*6dpo* Fatigue

*7dpo* Little cramps

*8dpo* Irritable. I cried this day and 9 dpo over an argument my husband and I had. Not something I would usually cry about. Even my husband stopped and asked, "Are you pregnant? This isn't like you."

*9dpo* Irritable, cramps, constipation, very tender nipples :bfn:

*10dpo* Bloated, headache, irritable, my husband looked oh so yummy to me today, very tender nipples :bfn:

*11dpo* Cramps, bloated, headache, backache, very tender nipples. 

*12dpo* Cramps, bloated/pressure, mild lower backache, very tender nipples (they ache without even touching them), "off" stomach this morning (although I don't know if I'd call it nausea), fatigue, increased appetite. Stuffy/congested in the evening. Took a pregnancy test this morning and could have sworn I saw the faintest blue line. It darkened as the test dried and became much more noticeable, that's never happened to me before on a BFN. Taking another test either later today or tomorrow! FXd!! :dust:

Did get a BFP but it didn't stick


----------



## Hope16

Congrats ninjapanda!! I'm happy for you and that beautiful positive!!


----------



## steph01

Yay! Congrats NinjaPanda! 

Update: 17DPO (if I calculated O correctly) and still no AF. This is CD 37 for me. 

I tested both on 15&16 DPO and got BFNs so either I am out :( or I have miscalculated and O'd late for some reason (which right now has me crossing fingers that I'm still in!)

I'm going to hold out if no AF and not test again for a few days. 

Symptoms have been 15-17DPO - cramps, constipation, tingly boobs, extremely emotional (poor DH) and a very few bouts of weird smells making me nauseas. 

These are all promising symptoms, but most of them could also be PMS :( I don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Steph, how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## MeggyBaby

Hello ladies I am around 2-3 dpo and I had a cp last month so jdk if I even ovulated this month. Between this month and last I had barely any cm but read that you don't need cm to ovulate. My symptoms are peeing a couple times throughout the night, can't sleep, super hungry, and itchy everywhere and twinges on the left side. I will upload chart my temp is slowly going up like .3 degrees idk if that is a good thing or not please let me know feedback
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## steph01

NinjaPanda said:


> Steph, how long are your cycles normally?

They are normally between 32-34 days. I'm still just right at a week late give or take for my normal cycle length, so I'm holding on to hope that maybe my hormones just aren't high enough yet to register on a test. 

But I'm not sure. 7 days past what I thought was my O date, I had a TON of watery CM that lasted 3 days. I had hoped that meant implantation, but now I'm wondering if that was just a delayed ovulation for me. 

DH and I BD'd during that time as well, so if it was delayed ovulation, maybe there's still a chance? I'm trying not to get too worked up (so hard) and not to symptom spot, but idk.


----------



## NinjaPanda

Just stay calm and keep testing, or maybe see the doctor. I had a friend who was getting negative tests even after two weeks late. The doc confirmed the pregnancy though and she had a very healthy baby boy!


----------



## steph01

NinjaPanda said:


> Just stay calm and keep testing, or maybe see the doctor. I had a friend who was getting negative tests even after two weeks late. The doc confirmed the pregnancy though and she had a very healthy baby boy!

Thank you! I am definitely trying to just go with the flow and test again in a few days if still no AF. Worrying will not help either situation BFP or BFN. 

Hopefully I will have news soon one way or the other! Still having some nausea symptoms today and no appetite, but no cramps like I've had the past few days.


----------



## Breeaa

I've been stalking this post for the past month. Congrats ninja panda! Hope you ladies get your bfps soon! 

Decided to join this cycle. 

1-5 DPO - Mild cramping for 2-3 mins on day 3 & day 5. The lack of cramps is unusual because ive had them everyday from 1-8 or so in my past two cycles. 6dpo tomorrow so I'll update more then. :happydance:

6 dpo- huge temp dip, lowest this cycle. Cervix was super high this morning and I've had a few tiny cramps that were over by the time I noticed. Cm was sticky this morning and by night it was more like EWCM/wet, but not much. Hoping for a huge temp rise tomorrow. Nervous and excited!

7-9dpo- no symptoms what so ever. Not even the usual cramping I usually get up until AF. Temps are going crazy but I think it's because I've been taking my temp orally and have been a bit stuffed up thanks to allergies. Feeling down and out this cycle.

10dpo- big temp raise! Woke up with a ton of EWCM/watery mixed cm. It was a lot! Felt sick all day. 

11dpo- BFN. Had some mild cramping, maybe AF is coming. Felt better today. Cp is high and closed. I expect sore boobies tomorrow to let me know AF is on her way.

12dpo- sore boobies. Vag walls feel really silky/soft, I've never noticed that before. Aside from the sore girls I have no other symptoms. No cramping, temp still high. 

13DPO- The girls are a little less sore. Still have the soft/silky feeling, cp is high and a medium firmness I guess. I just got home from dropping off DD and got an instant headache. Guess I'll try to rest instead of cleaning up. Temp was still night today but last cycle it dropped the day AF showed. 

Migraine this evening. Not fun.

14dpo- cramps on and off all day, and sore girls in the evening. Not quite sure what tomorrow will brings. Kind of nervous AF will show. Stuffed nose and sore throat. I think th fall allergies have finally hit.

15dpo- mild cramps in the evening, nausea on and off. Headache in the evening. Peeing a lot. Creamy cm mixed with some thick EWCM. Cp high, medium, closed. Sore boobs all day but not too bad, it comes and goes.

16dpo- bfp! Bfp! 



This was a bfp but miscarried shortly after. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hope16

Welcome Breeaa! Glad you decided to join! Wishing all you ladies BFP!!


----------



## steph01

Welcome Breeaa! This is my first cycle to post too after stalking :)

Just wanted to update: I am now on CD 40 - still no AF. My symptoms have all but disappeared with the exception of on-going mild cramps. I still feel "wet" most of the time and run to the restroom anticipating the witch's arrival. None yet. I also gave in and took a FRER yesterday afternoon with a BFN. 

I have called the doctor and set up an appointment for a blood test, but it's not until Nov. 9. She told me to continue testing until then or until I get AF. 

Not sure what DPO I am now, because if I'm not pregnant (and it isn't looking that way :cry:), then I must have O'd really late or not at all. 

I'll update soon! Good luck ladies!


----------



## ireadyermind

Welcome, *Breeaa*! Good luck this cycle!


Well gals, AF got me today! Two days late and arrived without any warning first thing this morning, too. Boo! On to the November cycle and seeing what the Fertility specialists can do for us. :)

:dust: to all!


----------



## Breeaa

ireadyermind said:


> Welcome, *Breeaa*! Good luck this cycle!
> 
> 
> Well gals, AF got me today! Two days late and arrived without any warning first thing this morning, too. Boo! On to the November cycle and seeing what the Fertility specialists can do for us. :)
> 
> :dust: to all!

Sorr to hear she came. Hope the fertility specialists can help and get you on the road to your bfp!


----------



## dinky

Decided to start temping at cd20 as was getting annoyed at the amount of ewcm I've been getting! But my chart says I ovulated on cd24. So here are my symptoms :)
1dpo - ewcm, sore boobs. 
2dpo - tummy constantly twitching, slight af type cramps, short tempered, sore boobs
3dpo - had a low temp this morning so ff hasn't put cross hairs on my chart :( so I may not have ovulate yet at all! But I'm not getting ewcm anymore, my cm has gone creamy and I had ewcm for absolutely ages. So if I did still o when ff originally said I did here's my symptoms for today. Creamy cm, sore boobs, af cramps.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Ninja, congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all those ladies about to test. Hoping hard for BFPs for you all!
> 
> 1DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, creamy cm
> 2DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm
> 3DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm, stuffy/streaming nose and sneezing with a scratchy throat. Sure I was coming down with a cold but it was gone after a few hours of waking.
> 4DPO: Lower back ache, irritable as hell, no/dry cm, stuffy nose and scratchy throat until about midday.
> 5DPO: Tired, spots on face, stuffy nose and scratchy throat again but gone by midday, tender nipples, no/dry cm. AF-style cramps for about an hour at 11pm. Was sure AF was coming early.
> 6DPO: Had a crystal clear vivid scary dream. Big temp spike in the morning. No/dry cm. Really tired. Constipated. (Great!) Vague barely-there cramps. Irritable as hell. Slightly tender nipples and boobs feel heavier but don't really look any different.
> 
> Update:
> 7dpo: High bbt again, tired, and a tiny red spot of blood this morning on the tissue and nothing since. I also never spot! So very odd for me. Very crampy afterwards but no blood whatsoever. Some creamy, yellow-tinged cm. Aching hip. Greasy skin. Vivid dream again.
> 8dpo: Slight bbt dip. Woke feeling hayfeverish again. Exhausted, tearful, bloated, dry cm, pale and "look" ill, felt ill from head to toe and went to bed at 6pm. Tender stomach. Still no more spotting since that one time at 7dpo. Frequent peeing.
> 9dpo: Slight bbt dip again, but just by .1 degree. Kept waking in the night, 3 or 4 times feeling really really anxious and panicky :( Wasn't very pleasant. Headachey. EXTREMELY Tired. Can't-keep-my-eyes-open tired. Dry cm. I must admit this is unusual for me. I usually get yellow sticky stringy cm before AF. Still no more spotting (fingers crossed it was IB.) Ended up falling asleep in bed with DS at 7 after bed time story for an hour. So tired, so tearful.
> 10dpo: Woke early for a pee, POAS and faint but definitely there :bfp:!!! Symptoms are mostly tiredness, constant yawning, boobs looking a little bigger but not really sore or that tender. And greasy skin and greasy hair even though I washed it yesterday.


Hi ladies, just quoting my symptoms from a few days ago, as today, I got my BFP! :cloud9: Good luck to everyone about to test and lots of :dust:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Yay! Congrats wanna! :)


----------



## ireadyermind

Congrats, wanna! :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you so much ladies. 

Iread, I'm sorry af showed. Sending lots of luck & happy vibes your way for next cycle.


----------



## Christy21

steph01 said:


> Welcome Breeaa! This is my first cycle to post too after stalking :)
> 
> Just wanted to update: I am now on CD 40 - still no AF. My symptoms have all but disappeared with the exception of on-going mild cramps. I still feel "wet" most of the time and run to the restroom anticipating the witch's arrival. None yet. I also gave in and took a FRER yesterday afternoon with a BFN.
> 
> I have called the doctor and set up an appointment for a blood test, but it's not until Nov. 9. She told me to continue testing until then or until I get AF.
> 
> Not sure what DPO I am now, because if I'm not pregnant (and it isn't looking that way :cry:), then I must have O'd really late or not at all.
> 
> I'll update soon! Good luck ladies!


Just so you don't give up hope 1 was 14 days late with my ds before I got a bfp. It was bfn even the day before! Good luck


----------



## Breeaa

wanna-b-mummy said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Ninja, congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all those ladies about to test. Hoping hard for BFPs for you all!
> 
> 1DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, creamy cm
> 2DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm
> 3DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm, stuffy/streaming nose and sneezing with a scratchy throat. Sure I was coming down with a cold but it was gone after a few hours of waking.
> 4DPO: Lower back ache, irritable as hell, no/dry cm, stuffy nose and scratchy throat until about midday.
> 5DPO: Tired, spots on face, stuffy nose and scratchy throat again but gone by midday, tender nipples, no/dry cm. AF-style cramps for about an hour at 11pm. Was sure AF was coming early.
> 6DPO: Had a crystal clear vivid scary dream. Big temp spike in the morning. No/dry cm. Really tired. Constipated. (Great!) Vague barely-there cramps. Irritable as hell. Slightly tender nipples and boobs feel heavier but don't really look any different.
> 
> Update:
> 7dpo: High bbt again, tired, and a tiny red spot of blood this morning on the tissue and nothing since. I also never spot! So very odd for me. Very crampy afterwards but no blood whatsoever. Some creamy, yellow-tinged cm. Aching hip. Greasy skin. Vivid dream again.
> 8dpo: Slight bbt dip. Woke feeling hayfeverish again. Exhausted, tearful, bloated, dry cm, pale and "look" ill, felt ill from head to toe and went to bed at 6pm. Tender stomach. Still no more spotting since that one time at 7dpo. Frequent peeing.
> 9dpo: Slight bbt dip again, but just by .1 degree. Kept waking in the night, 3 or 4 times feeling really really anxious and panicky :( Wasn't very pleasant. Headachey. EXTREMELY Tired. Can't-keep-my-eyes-open tired. Dry cm. I must admit this is unusual for me. I usually get yellow sticky stringy cm before AF. Still no more spotting (fingers crossed it was IB.) Ended up falling asleep in bed with DS at 7 after bed time story for an hour. So tired, so tearful.
> 10dpo: Woke early for a pee, POAS and faint but definitely there :bfp:!!! Symptoms are mostly tiredness, constant yawning, boobs looking a little bigger but not really sore or that tender. And greasy skin and greasy hair even though I washed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just quoting my symptoms from a few days ago, as today, I got my BFP! :cloud9: Good luck to everyone about to test and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Aww yay! Congrats!! I keep hoping for implantation spotting but nothing yet. :cry: I need a sign!!!!!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Breeaa, looking at your chart it looks like there could have been an implantation dip at cd18. Not everyone gets implantation spotting. I didn't either time.


----------



## emicakess

Hi ladies! I am late to write this but here are my symptoms so far. I am not 100% sure on my dpo but I am going to guess. I also am trying not to symptom spot so im only tracking things I cant not pay attention to ;)


1-3DPO: Nothing
4DPO: Terrible hip pain! Had to make an excuse to leave my neighbors house and go lay down
5DPO: Nothing
6DPO: AF cramps started at 1 pm I thought the witch was going to come kick my door down at any second. Also got a pain in my left hip that ran down my leg.That lasted until 8 pm and then just stopped. 
7-9DPO: Mild af cramping, here and there, stop and go. Also got :bfn: each of these days
10DPO: Went to the bathroom and when i wiped there was a streak of light brown tinged cm. Checked CP and no blood on finger. Got curious again an hour later and check CP again. Had a dot of brown blood on finger. Cervix up so high I cant reach. Annoying AF type cramps ever since the brown streak on TP. 

Af started 



Good luck everyone! Babydust to you all


----------



## dinky

6dpo. Mix of clear ewcm and a big blob of yellowish ewcm. Sore boobs, tired.
7dpo. So tired! Ewcm, sore boobs, back ache, slight af cramps, feel weak like low blood sugar. BFN
8dpo. Same as yesterday but no ewcm. Temp rise this morning, still feel weak and very tired. Took 2 tests and I'm sure there's a faint line on them both!
9dpo. Tired, sore boobs, spots, very faint lines on ic tests.
10dpo. Sore boobs, tired, spots, faint line on frer but had a ibs attack which I normally do before af, also had some ewcm with very dark brown blood in it and some pink spotting. Sure af will come full force overnight :(
11dpo/cd1 af arrived this morning heavy with cramps :(


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Breeaa said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Ninja, congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all those ladies about to test. Hoping hard for BFPs for you all!
> 
> 1DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, creamy cm
> 2DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm
> 3DPO: Lower back ache, bloated, tender stomach, no/dry cm, stuffy/streaming nose and sneezing with a scratchy throat. Sure I was coming down with a cold but it was gone after a few hours of waking.
> 4DPO: Lower back ache, irritable as hell, no/dry cm, stuffy nose and scratchy throat until about midday.
> 5DPO: Tired, spots on face, stuffy nose and scratchy throat again but gone by midday, tender nipples, no/dry cm. AF-style cramps for about an hour at 11pm. Was sure AF was coming early.
> 6DPO: Had a crystal clear vivid scary dream. Big temp spike in the morning. No/dry cm. Really tired. Constipated. (Great!) Vague barely-there cramps. Irritable as hell. Slightly tender nipples and boobs feel heavier but don't really look any different.
> 
> Update:
> 7dpo: High bbt again, tired, and a tiny red spot of blood this morning on the tissue and nothing since. I also never spot! So very odd for me. Very crampy afterwards but no blood whatsoever. Some creamy, yellow-tinged cm. Aching hip. Greasy skin. Vivid dream again.
> 8dpo: Slight bbt dip. Woke feeling hayfeverish again. Exhausted, tearful, bloated, dry cm, pale and "look" ill, felt ill from head to toe and went to bed at 6pm. Tender stomach. Still no more spotting since that one time at 7dpo. Frequent peeing.
> 9dpo: Slight bbt dip again, but just by .1 degree. Kept waking in the night, 3 or 4 times feeling really really anxious and panicky :( Wasn't very pleasant. Headachey. EXTREMELY Tired. Can't-keep-my-eyes-open tired. Dry cm. I must admit this is unusual for me. I usually get yellow sticky stringy cm before AF. Still no more spotting (fingers crossed it was IB.) Ended up falling asleep in bed with DS at 7 after bed time story for an hour. So tired, so tearful.
> 10dpo: Woke early for a pee, POAS and faint but definitely there :bfp:!!! Symptoms are mostly tiredness, constant yawning, boobs looking a little bigger but not really sore or that tender. And greasy skin and greasy hair even though I washed it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just quoting my symptoms from a few days ago, as today, I got my BFP! :cloud9: Good luck to everyone about to test and lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww yay! Congrats!! I keep hoping for implantation spotting but nothing yet. :cry: I need a sign!!!!!Click to expand...

Breeaa, I never got Implantation spotting with my first. I was shocked to see it with this one, but I think it's more common to NOT get it, than it is to get it so don't worry!


----------



## makeupgirl

So.. this thread has taken up my whole day reading.. but that's perfectly okay with me!! :haha:

Thought I'd add in my symptoms as well! Hubby & I are in our first month TTC and are trying for our first, so keeping my fingers crossed we've done all the right things.

Just a bit of backstory on this cycle; AF came October 18th and I wasn't meant to ovulate until the first week of November (according to both Ovia and Glow). However, I took an OPK on Friday the 30th and it was positive! So Hubby & I BD'd using Preseed on Friday & Saturday. I'll assume that I ovulated on the 31st so that puts me at about 3DPO today. 

*Symptoms:*

1DPO - Incredibly sore boobs, irritable, nauseated, and fatigue.
2DPO - Incredibly sore boobs, big appetite, irritable, little stabbing pains near ovaries, creamy CM, and fatigue.
3DPO - Sore boobs (mainly on the right side), little stabbing pains near ovaries, fatigue, and lots of mucus in my nose. Ewww!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi, DH and I are in our first month of TTC, so thought I'd join in here as I've been reading non-stop!!

I have a 28 day cycle, and normally Ov on cd13. +opk on cd12 this month, temp rise also showed I ov'd on cd13.

1 DPO - light cramps, gas, sensitive nipps (never had this before!)
2 DPO - light cramps (really, still?!), gas, bloated, stuffy nose am, light nausea am, sensitive nipps - also had a very small amount of light pink cm, thinking this could have been from ovulation?
3 DPO - light cramps (yep, still here!) light nausea am, gas, very small amount of pink cm.
4 DPO - light cramps on left side (at least it's only on one side now!), nausea till midday, increased appetite, creamy cm.
5 DPO - light nausea am (always goes by lunchtime), increased appetite, creamy yellowish tinged cm, skin breakout (normal for me), frequent urination, fatigue, headache, just generally feeling rubbish but DH has a cold so I hope I'm not getting that :(
6 DPO - light nausea until lunchtime, headache on and off, much more energy today, bbs hurt on sides in pm, still hungry though - think I've eaten 6 Krispy Kreme doughnuts over saturday and Sunday! Weird for me as I don't have a sweet tooth, I'm a bit of a crisp monster, in fact I struggle to finish a whole bar of chocolate! (my BMI is 22 so I obviously don't eat like this normally, maybe it's the anxiety!!)
7 DPO - no temp dip (!!) I normally dip at 7&8 DPO when not TTC, woke up with stuffy nose and claggy throat, woke at 4am to pee, weird dreams past couple of nights - eating raw cod fillets, ewwww! headaches on and off with a bad headache 4pm till bed, lt nausea am, tender bbs on sides, stronger cramps - but I do tend to get them on this day and tomorrow.
8 DPO - temp hasnt dipped much 0.07c over 3 days, normally more with a spike tomorrow, woke at 4am to pee again (poor DH, I keep waking him up) woke with a blocked nose and sore throat so looks like his cold has got me - prob explains the headache last night, bloating and gas is back - lovely!!
9 DPO - woke with a full blown cold, temps looks to be on a slight but steady decline so not feeling very positive. Very emotional today because of this, cried for half an hour in bed this morning! Woke again at 4am to pee, Bbs still tender on the sides. Feeling I'm out this month - flippin' temps :(
10 DPO - still have a cold, bbs hurt more today, ovary type twinges, teeny tiny temp increase, tired had a 1.5 HR nap in afternoon.
11 DPO - still have a cold, bbs still hurt, let cramps/twinges, slight temp rise, tired and grumpy - wish this cold would disappear! FRER test this morning BFN. Thinking all my symptoms are cold related. Af is due at 16 DPO.
12-13 DPO - cold, bbs tender, tired. Temps still rising but BFNs.
14 DPO - massive temp drop :( think my cold has messed up my temps this month giving me false hope. It normally decreases gradually over a week before af. Ah well I'm sure she'll arrive on 16 DPO. Rubbish.
15 DPO - think af has arrived a day early - first time ever!?? Note to self - do not symptom spot next month!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs unicorn said:


> Hi, DH and I are in our first month of TTC, so thought I'd join in here as I've been reading non-stop!!
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle, and normally Ov on cd13. +opk on cd12 this month, temp rise also showed I ov'd on cd13.
> 
> 1 DPO - light cramps, gas, sensitive nipps (never had this before!)
> 2 DPO - light cramps (really, still?!), gas, bloated, stuffy nose am, light nausea am, sensitive nipps - also had a very small amount of light pink cm, thinking this could have been from ovulation?
> 3 DPO - light cramps (yep, still here!) light nausea am, gas, very small amount of pink cm.
> 4 DPO - light cramps on left side (at least it's only on one side now!), nausea till midday, creamy cm.


Good luck!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Breeaa said:


> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> Hi, DH and I are in our first month of TTC, so thought I'd join in here as I've been reading non-stop!!
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle, and normally Ov on cd13. +opk on cd12 this month, temp rise also showed I ov'd on cd13.
> 
> 1 DPO - light cramps, gas, sensitive nipps (never had this before!)
> 2 DPO - light cramps (really, still?!), gas, bloated, stuffy nose am, light nausea am, sensitive nipps - also had a very small amount of light pink cm, thinking this could have been from ovulation?
> 3 DPO - light cramps (yep, still here!) light nausea am, gas, very small amount of pink cm.
> 4 DPO - light cramps on left side (at least it's only on one side now!), nausea till midday, creamy cm.
> 
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you breeaa! I'm pretty sure all this is all in my head though! Still, I thought I'd keep track of everything, then if it doesn't happen this month I'll know for next time that all this is normal for me.

Your chart is looking great! When do you plan to test? I hope I manage to hold off for as long as you - well done!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs unicorn said:


> Breeaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> Hi, DH and I are in our first month of TTC, so thought I'd join in here as I've been reading non-stop!!
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle, and normally Ov on cd13. +opk on cd12 this month, temp rise also showed I ov'd on cd13.
> 
> 1 DPO - light cramps, gas, sensitive nipps (never had this before!)
> 2 DPO - light cramps (really, still?!), gas, bloated, stuffy nose am, light nausea am, sensitive nipps - also had a very small amount of light pink cm, thinking this could have been from ovulation?
> 3 DPO - light cramps (yep, still here!) light nausea am, gas, very small amount of pink cm.
> 4 DPO - light cramps on left side (at least it's only on one side now!), nausea till midday, creamy cm.
> 
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you breeaa! I'm pretty sure all this is all in my head though! Still, I thought I'd keep track of everything, then if it doesn't happen this month I'll know for next time that all this is normal for me.
> 
> Your chart is looking great! When do you plan to test? I hope I manage to hold off for as long as you - well done!Click to expand...

I tested yesterday at 14dpo and thought I had a super faint line. It could've been in my head but I plan to test again tomorrow morning at 16 dpo if AF doesn't surprise me. It's hard not to symptom spot, hope you get your bfp!


----------



## mrs unicorn

I have everything crossed for you! Baby dust!


----------



## Breeaa

Breeaa said:


> I've been stalking this post for the past month. Congrats ninja panda! Hope you ladies get your bfps soon!
> 
> Decided to join this cycle.
> 
> 1-5 DPO - Mild cramping for 2-3 mins on day 3 & day 5. The lack of cramps is unusual because ive had them everyday from 1-8 or so in my past two cycles. 6dpo tomorrow so I'll update more then. :happydance:
> 
> 6 dpo- huge temp dip, lowest this cycle. Cervix was super high this morning and I've had a few tiny cramps that were over by the time I noticed. Cm was sticky this morning and by night it was more like EWCM/wet, but not much. Hoping for a huge temp rise tomorrow. Nervous and excited!
> 
> 7-9dpo- no symptoms what so ever. Not even the usual cramping I usually get up until AF. Temps are going crazy but I think it's because I've been taking my temp orally and have been a bit stuffed up thanks to allergies. Feeling down and out this cycle.
> 
> 10dpo- big temp raise! Woke up with a ton of EWCM/watery mixed cm. It was a lot! Felt sick all day.
> 
> 11dpo- BFN. Had some mild cramping, maybe AF is coming. Felt better today. Cp is high and closed. I expect sore boobies tomorrow to let me know AF is on her way.
> 
> 12dpo- sore boobies. Vag walls feel really silky/soft, I've never noticed that before. Aside from the sore girls I have no other symptoms. No cramping, temp still high.
> 
> 13DPO- The girls are a little less sore. Still have the soft/silky feeling, cp is high and a medium firmness I guess. I just got home from dropping off DD and got an instant headache. Guess I'll try to rest instead of cleaning up. Temp was still night today but last cycle it dropped the day AF showed.
> 
> Migraine this evening. Not fun.
> 
> 14dpo- cramps on and off all day, and sore girls in the evening. Not quite sure what tomorrow will brings. Kind of nervous AF will show. Stuffed nose and sore throat. I think th fall allergies have finally hit.
> 
> 15dpo- mild cramps in the evening, nausea on and off. Headache in the evening. Peeing a lot. Creamy cm mixed with some thick EWCM. Cp high, medium, closed. Sore boobs all day but not too bad, it comes and goes.
> 
> 16dpo- bfp! Bfp! Eek!


This was a bfp cycle! I'm in shock and nervous and super happy! Waiting to see more bfps on this thread now. Good luck to you girls!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs unicorn said:


> I have everything crossed for you! Baby dust!

Must've worked! :winkwink: baby dust back to you!


----------



## Rands664

This is the best post I've seen on here! Mind if I add my symptoms?

I believe I O'd on or around 11/3 (i got the darkest OPK that day and some EWCM and then OPKs were light again the next day). We BD'd that day as well as 11/1 and 10/29.

Also, I'm going to disneyland with my parents on 9DPO so I'm going to test then, as much as I know I shouldn't test so early.... My hubby isn't able to come with us, so I'd love to know beforehand so I could get him something from Disney as a "Guess what? We're pregnant!" sort of gift. If not, It'll have to be after.

Anyway, here goes

1 dpo: nothing really, CP was high and soft
2 dpo: I had a bit of a sore throat, and a lack of appetite. I was extremely irritable which is a bit abnormal for me. CP was still high and soft
3 dpo: I had a slight crampy feeling on my right side that came and went a few times that day, not lasting very long each time, my nipples were a bit tender, still lack of appetite and still extremely irritable. CP was VERY high and soft and definitely closed
4 dpo: creamy/sticky CM, slight nausea/stomach ache, EXTREMELY tired randomly, but then proceeded to not be able to sleep; more bathroom breaks than usual, still very irritable.
5 dpo (today): woke up with a sharp headache, at breakfast and had my coffee (I know I know, I'm trying to cut back lol) and couldn't finish it because I started feeling a bit queasy. Nothing else so far. 

I have a good feeling this month, but I'm definitely trying to not get my hopes up. :D


----------



## mrs unicorn

Breeaa said:


> mrs unicorn said:
> 
> 
> I have everything crossed for you! Baby dust!
> 
> Must've worked! :winkwink: baby dust back to you!Click to expand...

Wooooooooo! Congratulations!! Fantastic news! How are you feeling? :happydance:


----------



## corgankidd

I love this thread! Congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp's and good luck to everyone still in the tww!
Here are my symptoms so far:
1-4 DPO - nothing, dry cm
5 DPO - feeling slightly crampy, bbs slightly sore in sides
6 DPO - can not eat enough! So hungry constantly! Bbs still slightly sore, dry cm
7 DPO - had a streak of pink on tp when I used the bathroom. I have never spotted so that got me excited! Have a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen kind of like what I get on first day of af, Bbs very sore in tops and sides. Nipples slightly sensitive. Have urinated probably 10 times today when I typically only go about 3. Stupidly tested and no surprise it was a BFN.
8 DPO - Still sore bbs on sides and tops. No more spotting. Creamy cm. Bad spell of indigestion this evening. Cramping a bit. Super irritable! Tested again w/ Ic - bfn 
9 DPO - sex with husband hurt last night! Like there wasn't enough room :blush: bbs still sore but not as bad, nipples a bit sensitive. No appetite. Lower back ache. Tested again - BFN :( starting to feel out
10 DPO- pretty much the same I've been feeling. Tested with fmu - maybe a shadow of something? Evap?
11 DPO - Sharp shooting pains below belly button. Still sore bbs. Waiting a few days to test again.
12 DPO - checked cp and it is high and closed but finger had some pinkish/red blood on it. :( Think I'm out but not sure why my cervix is still closed and high if af is starting. If I don't start fully by tomorrow I will test again.
Well I am seeing some blood when I wipe now, I am taking this as being officially out :(
Onto next month!


----------



## ireadyermind

*AF got me on December 1st.  I guess that fever really did screw things up for me!*

Just got a ridiculously high temp spike this morning. In conjunction with my +OPKs, CM and CP, I'm counting this as 1DPO -- so here we go! Our last natural cycle before the fertility clinic starts doing their thing!

This cycle seemed to be a really good one for me. I never get EWCM, but I had a tiny little bit of it on November 14th. Also, my OPK test line turned dark before the control line did, and that hasn't happened in a long time! It was a really fast, really _strong_ LH surge, and I also felt ovulation pains, which I don't recall EVER feeling since we've been TTC! FXd that these are good signs!

Ovulation is marked at either 11/14 or 11/15. I'm thinking 11/14 since on the 15th is when my temperature began to rise. I don't have cross hairs from FF yet, though, so we'll see which one it thinks it is, and go from there.

*1DPO* -- Sore BBs already. That's usually not a problem for me, so it's odd that I have it already. I had sore/sensitive nipples for the past couple of days too, and that's also abnormal for this time of month for me.

I didn't check CM or CP. Last night before bed, CM was really dry. That's part of what makes me think that I O'd on the 14th.



*2DPO* -- The sore BBs are still driving me crazy. Was uncomfortable to sleep on my stomach last night. CM has become sticky. 

I woke up feeling congested, like I'm coming down with bronchitis. Yuck! Lower abdomen is sore, twinges if I turn too quickly or try to lift something heavy. I'm trying to baby my abdomen so I don't accidentally unsettle an egg that's trying to stick. lol! I don't know if that'll even make a difference, but it's worth a shot right?

Update: Got SUPER tired in the middle of the day. Food and drink didn't help. I finally caved and took a 1 hour nap. Then I was still tired enough at my usual bedtime to go to sleep and stay that way til morning. Safe to say "Fatigue" is another symptom this month.


*3DPO* -- FF finally gave me my cross hairs, right where I knew it would.

Blood on the tissue when I blew my nose this morning.

Still sore BBs. CM has increased and is now creamy. There's enough of it to wet my underpants. Sore lower abdomen, I notice it most when I'm moving around, twisting, carrying stuff. Also it was uncomfortable to lay on my stomach last night to sleep, both because of the BBs and because of the sore abdomen. 

Woke up with an ENORMOUS pimple on my lower lip. It hurt pretty badly. I had to lance it to relieve the pressure. Gross. I don't often get break-outs like that, even though I have issues with my complexion and minor break-outs all month long. This one sprang up and became ridiculous in size over night. >.>



*4DPO* -- BBs are less sore today, but still tender. Nipples sensitive. Slightly increased libido. LOTS of creamy white CM, enough so that it wets my underwear. 

Slight fatigue, increased appetite. I'm craving carbs like crazy today. BBT shot up by over 1/2 of a degree (thats <0.5), which was quite a jump!

Had a rather vivid dream about giving birth to twins last night. Uh oh!



*5DPO* -- Woke up feeling sick, congested, raspy voice. Lungs feel wheezy. Definitely getting a cold or the flu. Bummer.

BBs less sore today, but still tender. Nipples still sensitive but aren't as erect as in previous days. CM is creamy with a tendency toward sticky. CP is medium, firm, can't really decipher the opening.

Cooked hamburger meat for a spaghetti sauce at dinnertime, and then smell of the meat cooking made me gag a little bit. It normally doesn't bother me, so that was a little unexpected.

Headaches after dinner.

Update: At bedtime, around 10pm, suddenly started feeling incredibly sick to my stomach. It was a little difficult to focus my eyes (I had my glasses off since I don't need them for up-close reading on my phone), so I ate a couple of tums, rolled onto my side and shut off the light. Not sure what made me feel that way. Turning off the light made the symptoms disappear pretty quickly.



*6DPO* -- More vivid dreams last night. Dreamt that there was a nursery room prepared for me and I was being shown as a surprise, but it was in this big drafty room and all I could think was that it was going to be very difficult to keep it warm, and that I didn't want my baby to be too cold. 

Later dreamt that my dogs were stolen. One got hit by a car, the other we never saw again. It was heartbreaking! I woke up and gave them both all kinds of love this morning. :(

BBs only slightly tender now, but they feel like they're in the way all the time. Reaching forward for anything causes me to bump them and they hurt when that happens.

CM back to being creamy and copious. CP is medium, firm, closed.

Definitely sick now. I have sinus congestion, a cough, the sniffles, and headaches. 

Only able to eat small amounts of food at a time or else I feel a little queasy. Probably due to being sick. Food that tasted amazing last night (specifically, a broccoli salad) tastes *disgusting* today at lunch.


*7DPO - 9DPO* -- Came down with stomach flu. Fever as high as 100.5°F, vomiting, chills, aches, etc. I'm afraid this is going to screw up any implanting that might take place over the next few days. :(

Didn't make note of any other symptoms because I was so sick. Essentially I just slept for two days straight.


*10DPO* -- Fever finally broke. More sleeping. Didn't check CP or CM. Temps seem to be dropping back into normal post-O ranges. Tested BFN before heading up to fam's house for thanksgiving. Crappy night of sleep thanks to sharing the bed with a 4 y/o who kicked me all night long and hogged up the whole bed. lol


*11DPO* -- Hormones all over the place. Alternately raging at DH for little things, or crying over random commercials on TV? So weird.

Thanksgiving. Still recovering from stomach flu, only ate small helpings of food and was utterly exhausted by 9pm. Crappy night of sleep thanks to being in a strange (horribly uncomfortable) bed, and DH's loud snoring.


*12DPO* -- Itchy boobs from hell! Stomach still doesn't care too much for food. Eating small snacks throughout the day instead of large meals.


*13DPO* -- More itchy boobs. Been slathering on lotion. Looks like I have some really dry skin though. Metallic taste in mouth after dinner. Didn't go away with rinsing or brushing. But I'm not sure if it's due to the fillings in my teeth or not.


*14DPO* -- Nothing new to report. CM is still creamy, temps still above coverline. BFN.


*15DPO* -- Temps still up. Creamy CM. Exhausted today! Can't get anything done. Want to sleep all day. BFN. AF due tomorrow morning.


----------



## HolisticDoc

Hi Ladies, wishing you all the best of luck!! I got my BFP after 6 years of TTC, please don't give up hope. Also, I got a :bfn: at 15 dpo....did not test again until 23 dpo and got my :bfp: 

My symptoms were very sparse...
*6 dpo:* watery CM
*8 dpo:* fatigue. Fell asleep during a clinic lecture.
*10dpo, 14-16 dpo:* big temp jumps each day. 
*12dpo:* eggwhite CM. Increased urine output in morning (im usually scanty)
*14 dpo:* diarrhea. Sore throat.
*15 dpo: *Woke up hours before needing to and felt wide-awake yet tired. Later in day felt very sick. Flu-like (exhausted, runny nose, sore throat, heavy head). BFN!!!
*16 dpo:* Woke up hours before needing to, wide-awake yet tired. Night sweats. Uterine cramping
*18 dpo:* very sore and swollen gums. Uterine cramping
*19 dpo:* very sore and swollen gums. Uterine cramping
*22 dpo:* breasts feel sore and heavy by evening. Been worse in previous pms cycles. Uterine cramping
*23 dpo:* woke up with sore breasts. been having moderate cramping all week. Got my BFP!!


----------



## corgankidd

Congratulations hollisticdoc!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations holisticdoc! Wonderful news! xx


----------



## fairyy

Congratulations HolisticDoc:flower:
Happy and healthy 9months to you. 
Thanks for spreading the hope :hugs:


----------



## HolisticDoc

Thank you ladies so much! Being very percautious, hoping this little one sticks. Wishing you all the best! :dust:


----------



## fairyy

Prayers and good wishes for a super stucky bean. :)


----------



## WifeyMel

Husband and I have been on and off trying: Symptoms this month are a little different than the last...so fingers crossed!:shrug:

Have never been pregnant or had a miscarriage (knocks on wood)
29 years old & healthy. 
No history of vaginal issues. 

*DTD:* Nov 11th, Nov 13th 
*O:* Nov 8-13th (somewhere around there)

*1 DPO: *
Nothing

*2 DPO:*
Acne beginning, Gas, Bowel Movement, low appetite, Cramping, frequent Urination 
Watery CM - High, Medium firmness, Open Cervix

*3 DPO:*
Little Nausea (Unusual for me), Backache & Sore Nipples, Bowel Movement, Bloating, Light cramping, Low sex drive 
School Glue type CM - High, Soft firmness, Medium open cervix

*4 DPO:* 
Emotional, Little Nausea, Neckache, Diarrhea, Gas, Bloating, Low appetite, Cramping, vaginal itchiness. 
School Glue type CM / High, Firm, Medium open Cervix

*5 DPO: *
Neckaches, Nauseaus every so often for a few minutes throughout the day, Bloating, Diarrhea, Large Appetite, Cramps, Right & Left slight pelvic pains & pulls, Frequent Urination, Low Sex Drive. 
School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix

*6 DPO: *
Acne, Backaches, No Bowel Movement, Bloating & Gas, Low appetite, Low Sex Drive, Cramping & Slight pelvic pains & pulls again. Nauseaus (lump in throat for a couple hours in the morning)
School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix


AF due November 27th and since being off BCP for 5 years I am finally back to a normal schedule. Usually lasts 3-5 days. 

I will keep updating!

Anyone have any clues yet?! Really really hoping this is it!! 

:dust:


----------



## WifeyMel

WifeyMel said:


> Husband and I have been on and off trying: Symptoms this month are a little different than the last...so fingers crossed!:shrug:
> 
> Have never been pregnant or had a miscarriage (knocks on wood)
> 29 years old & healthy.
> No history of vaginal issues.
> 
> *DTD:* Nov 11th, Nov 13th
> *O:* Nov 8-13th (somewhere around there)
> 
> *1 DPO: *
> Nothing
> 
> *2 DPO:*
> Acne beginning, Gas, Bowel Movement, low appetite, Cramping, frequent Urination
> Watery CM - High, Medium firmness, Open Cervix
> 
> *3 DPO:*
> Little Nausea (Unusual for me), Backache & Sore Nipples, Bowel Movement, Bloating, Light cramping, Low sex drive
> School Glue type CM - High, Soft firmness, Medium open cervix
> 
> *4 DPO:*
> Emotional, Little Nausea, Neckache, Diarrhea, Gas, Bloating, Low appetite, Cramping, vaginal itchiness.
> School Glue type CM / High, Firm, Medium open Cervix
> 
> *5 DPO: *
> Neckaches, Nauseaus every so often for a few minutes throughout the day, Bloating, Diarrhea, Large Appetite, Cramps, Right & Left slight pelvic pains & pulls, Frequent Urination, Low Sex Drive.
> School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix
> 
> *6 DPO: *
> Acne, Backaches, No Bowel Movement, Bloating & Gas, Low appetite, Low Sex Drive, Cramping & Slight pelvic pains & pulls again. Nauseaus (lump in throat for a couple hours in the morning)
> School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix
> 
> 
> AF due November 27th and since being off BCP for 5 years I am finally back to a normal schedule. Usually lasts 3-5 days.
> 
> I will keep updating!
> 
> Anyone have any clues yet?! Really really hoping this is it!!
> 
> :dust:

Forgot to mention that today [DPO: 6] my gums are sore and red after brushing.


----------



## ireadyermind

*HolisticDoc* -- Congrats! H&H 9mos!




As for me... 

Updated my list today. Today was pretty much the same as yesterday, one or two exceptions. This TWW feels like it's _dragging_ because my breasts are so freakin' sore. They feel like they're in the way of everything! I was shredding old bills and junk mail today and it was painful just reaching forward for the stack of things on my desk. Touching them at all causes some level of discomfort. SIGH.


----------



## tiatammy

been trying to concieve for 5 yrs now hope we have done it this month, wishing you all alot of baby dust and congrads to all the bfp


----------



## Breeaa

HolisticDoc said:


> Hi Ladies, wishing you all the best of luck!! I got my BFP after 6 years of TTC, please don't give up hope. Also, I got a :bfn: at 15 dpo....did not test again until 23 dpo and got my :bfp:
> 
> My symptoms were very sparse...
> *6 dpo:* watery CM
> *8 dpo:* fatigue. Fell asleep during a clinic lecture.
> *10dpo, 14-16 dpo:* big temp jumps each day.
> *12dpo:* eggwhite CM. Increased urine output in morning (im usually scanty)
> *14 dpo:* diarrhea. Sore throat.
> *15 dpo: *Woke up hours before needing to and felt wide-awake yet tired. Later in day felt very sick. Flu-like (exhausted, runny nose, sore throat, heavy head). BFN!!!
> *16 dpo:* Woke up hours before needing to, wide-awake yet tired. Night sweats. Uterine cramping
> *18 dpo:* very sore and swollen gums. Uterine cramping
> *19 dpo:* very sore and swollen gums. Uterine cramping
> *22 dpo:* breasts feel sore and heavy by evening. Been worse in previous pms cycles. Uterine cramping
> *23 dpo:* woke up with sore breasts. been having moderate cramping all week. Got my BFP!!

Congrats! :dust:


----------



## HolisticDoc

Thank you so much Breeaa! 

Keep the faith ladies. Believe me, I gave up hope many times. I look forward to reading all your updates! :hug:


----------



## WifeyMel

WifeyMel said:


> WifeyMel said:
> 
> 
> Husband and I have been on and off trying: Symptoms this month are a little different than the last...so fingers crossed!:shrug:
> 
> Have never been pregnant or had a miscarriage (knocks on wood)
> 29 years old & healthy.
> No history of vaginal issues.
> 
> *DTD:* Nov 11th, Nov 13th
> *O:* Nov 8-13th (somewhere around there)
> 
> *1 DPO: *
> Nothing
> 
> *2 DPO:*
> Acne beginning, Gas, Bowel Movement, low appetite, Cramping, frequent Urination
> Watery CM - High, Medium firmness, Open Cervix
> 
> *3 DPO:*
> Little Nausea (Unusual for me), Backache & Sore Nipples, Bowel Movement, Bloating, Light cramping, Low sex drive
> School Glue type CM - High, Soft firmness, Medium open cervix
> 
> *4 DPO:*
> Emotional, Little Nausea, Neckache, Diarrhea, Gas, Bloating, Low appetite, Cramping, vaginal itchiness.
> School Glue type CM / High, Firm, Medium open Cervix
> 
> *5 DPO: *
> Neckaches, Nauseaus every so often for a few minutes throughout the day, Bloating, Diarrhea, Large Appetite, Cramps, Right & Left slight pelvic pains & pulls, Frequent Urination, Low Sex Drive.
> School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix
> 
> *6 DPO: *
> Acne, Backaches, No Bowel Movement, Bloating & Gas, Low appetite, Low Sex Drive, Cramping & Slight pelvic pains & pulls again. Nauseaus (lump in throat for a couple hours in the morning)
> School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix
> 
> 
> AF due November 27th and since being off BCP for 5 years I am finally back to a normal schedule. Usually lasts 3-5 days.
> 
> I will keep updating!
> 
> Anyone have any clues yet?! Really really hoping this is it!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Forgot to mention that today [DPO: 6] my gums are sore and red after brushing.Click to expand...

7 DPO:
Acne, Backaches, Slight Headache, Nausea [Mostly stomach turning] all day especially in the evening, lightheaded + foggy, Hot Flashes, Light Cramping, Tender Breasts & Gas
School Glue type CM/ High, Soft & Closed Cervix

8 DPO: 
No Bowel Movement, Body Aches, Left & Right pelvic pulls & slight quick pains, Acne, Bloating. 
School Glue type CM/ High, Soft & Closed Cervix

9 DPO: 
Cramps, Gas, Tender Breasts on the sides near armpits, Left & Right pelvic pulls and slight quick pains, Calm, Acne, Hot Flashes at night, sore feet, Backaches. 
School Glue type CM/ Medium, soft & Closed Cervix


Tempted to take a test, but might wait till after Thanksgiving. What do you ladies think?!


----------



## Elfgirl87

Here's my symtoms so far. I'm so hoping this month is my turn! What do you all think? I'm thinking of testing tomorrow but I don't want to see a BFN.

November 15th O day
1dpo- strange craving for milk (I don't drink milk usually and I drank four glasses in one sitting)
2 dpo- sudden nausea bought 
3 dpo- feeling like cold is coming, cramps on left side 
4 dpo- stuffy and runny nose, sore throat, medium watery cm
5 dpo- still cold symptoms, dizziness, woke up at night to urinate, bras don't fit quite right 
6 dpo- cold symptoms easing up, some acne:( slight spotting 
7 dpo- cold symptoms still, no better or worse, slight spotting
8 dpo- nausea in the morning, still have cold, no spotting today


----------



## Jaxie086

Alright, let's try this baby again and hopefully I get one that sticks!!

1-6 dpo nothing except tender breasts. Some drops of clear, off white liquid coming out of nipples when I squeeze but could be from last cp.

7 dpo tender breasts, skin breakout, nausea around midnight (had to keep a wastebasket near me - only lasted about an hour though).

8 dpo tender breasts, cravings for raw fruits and veggies (I am a meat, potatoes, and chips kinda gal).

9 dpo tender breasts, fatigue, bbt took a big plunge this morning. I'm hoping it's implantation time and not an early af surprise. Slight cramping including lower back pain. Little bloated. I really feel like Af is coming.

10 dpo cramping, lower back pain, boobs are less tender today. Tempature is only up .1 degree from yesterday so still pretty low. Really feel like af is coming. I hope if she is, she shows up by tomorrow so I can have a few glasses of champagne for thanksgiving! Update: started brown spotting this afternoon and still am thus evening. I think she's on her way!

11 dpo indeed, she is here :witch: Finding the silver lining: she came just in time for me to have champagne for thanksgiving :) Goin' red ladies!


----------



## WifeyMel

WifeyMel said:


> WifeyMel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WifeyMel said:
> 
> 
> Husband and I have been on and off trying: Symptoms this month are a little different than the last...so fingers crossed!:shrug:
> 
> Have never been pregnant or had a miscarriage (knocks on wood)
> 29 years old & healthy.
> No history of vaginal issues.
> 
> *DTD:* Nov 11th, Nov 13th
> *O:* Nov 8-13th (somewhere around there)
> 
> *1 DPO: *
> Nothing
> 
> *2 DPO:*
> Acne beginning, Gas, Bowel Movement, low appetite, Cramping, frequent Urination
> Watery CM - High, Medium firmness, Open Cervix
> 
> *3 DPO:*
> Little Nausea (Unusual for me), Backache & Sore Nipples, Bowel Movement, Bloating, Light cramping, Low sex drive
> School Glue type CM - High, Soft firmness, Medium open cervix
> 
> *4 DPO:*
> Emotional, Little Nausea, Neckache, Diarrhea, Gas, Bloating, Low appetite, Cramping, vaginal itchiness.
> School Glue type CM / High, Firm, Medium open Cervix
> 
> *5 DPO: *
> Neckaches, Nauseaus every so often for a few minutes throughout the day, Bloating, Diarrhea, Large Appetite, Cramps, Right & Left slight pelvic pains & pulls, Frequent Urination, Low Sex Drive.
> School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix
> 
> *6 DPO: *
> Acne, Backaches, No Bowel Movement, Bloating & Gas, Low appetite, Low Sex Drive, Cramping & Slight pelvic pains & pulls again. Nauseaus (lump in throat for a couple hours in the morning)
> School Glue type CM / Medium, Firm & Closed Cervix
> 
> 
> AF due November 27th and since being off BCP for 5 years I am finally back to a normal schedule. Usually lasts 3-5 days.
> 
> I will keep updating!
> 
> Anyone have any clues yet?! Really really hoping this is it!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Forgot to mention that today [DPO: 6] my gums are sore and red after brushing.Click to expand...
> 
> *7 DPO:*
> Acne, Backaches, Slight Headache, Nausea [Mostly stomach turning] all day especially in the evening, lightheaded + foggy, Hot Flashes, Light Cramping, Tender Breasts & Gas
> School Glue type CM/ High, Soft & Closed Cervix
> 
> *8 DPO: *
> No Bowel Movement, Body Aches, Left & Right pelvic pulls & slight quick pains, Acne, Bloating.
> School Glue type CM/ High, Soft & Closed Cervix
> 
> *9 DPO: *
> Cramps, Gas, Tender Breasts on the sides near armpits, Left & Right pelvic pulls and slight quick pains, Calm, Acne, Hot Flashes at night, sore feet, Backaches.
> School Glue type CM/ Medium, soft & Closed Cervix
> 
> 
> Tempted to take a test, but might wait till after Thanksgiving. What do you ladies think?!Click to expand...

*10 DPO: *
No real symptoms. mostly lower back pain but i've been sleeping on my stomach a lot which usually gives me the pain. 
School Glue type CM but a little more clear than before/ Medium, soft and closed Cervix. 
Took a HPT and it was :bfn: :sad1:

*11 DPO: *
Cramping (I think AF is coming...), dehydrated, and lower back pain. 
School Glue type CM but a little more clear than before / medium, soft and slightly more open Cervix. 

I think I might be out this month!! :nope::nope:

*Someone send me baby dust!!!​*


----------



## mrs unicorn

Baby dust to you my dear :dust: hope af stays away


----------



## ARROW

I am new to this site and i found this thread very interesting ... Still dont know how to use it :D 

Congrats to all that had their BFP!! and have a healthy 9 months!!! :D

This is my #2month ttc, I have a 25 day cycle, and normally Ov on cd12. 
This are my symptoms so far:

0 DPO - gas, sensitive itchy nipps and very strong heartburn!(never had this before!) Lots of watery discharge 

1 DPO - gas, sensitive itchy tingly nipps(new symptom), very bad Headache(don&#8217;t 
usually have headaches),crazy mood swings weepy, light nausea, Food aversion , thick Creamy leukorrhea discharge, sneezing all day, frequent trips to the washroom, wake up at night even if I am sleepy 

2 DPO - gas, stuffy nose, tingly nipps(new symptom) , mood swings weepy and Headache &#8211; sticky discharge small amount, sneezing all day , frequent trips to the washroom , acne breakout(usually have 1 or 2 during AF),increase thirst, wake up at night every day earlier even if I am sleepy 

3 DPO - gas, Increase appetite, Tingly nipps, very small amount of sticky white discharge, mood swings-Happy, frequent trips to the washroom and light Heartburn (new symptom!) ,increase sense of smell, Fatigue(almost fell asleep during work) 

Baby dust to all and let&#8217;s hope we get the BFP and that the witch will not come running this month


----------



## Breeaa

We'll it's time I join again! 

1-2 dpo-mild cramps. Temps have been rising really slow. Feeling anxious & a little nervous. Also impatient. I'm already ready to test. :haha:


----------



## WifeyMel

Tested lastnight on Target brand HPT and saw the lightest of line. I'm not sure if it was my eyes playing tricks on me or if it was real. I didn't show the husband cause I didn't want to jinx it. 

I was going to test this morning but I didn't, so I'll wait till tomorrow or the weekend. 

Praying for a real strong positive!! 

Sending BFP to all you ladies!!!


----------



## minties

I thought I'd put up my experience here for you guys!

1dpo: sore nipples, tender cervix, creamy eggwhite cm
2dpo: sore nipples, tender cervix, creamy eggwhite cm
3dpo: sore nipples, moderate creamy cm
4dpo: sore nipples, sore boobs, slight creamy cm
5dpo: sore nipples, cramps, small amount of sticky cm
6dop: sore nipples, no cm
7dpo: sore nipples, no cm
8dpo: sore nipples, sore boobs, no cm
9dpo: pinching feeling left of uterus, lasted for about 8 hours
10dpo: snotty cm, slightly green looking
11dpo: mainly dry cm, a smidge of the snot stuff, bfp

I still have dry cm. Cervix never went high, it is still low, and I have had positive bloods.


----------



## babydream

Hi ladies, great thread! Can I join in please? 

I'm 5 dpo today and so far I've experienced pinching at the side of uterus, bloated heavy feeling in the middle of tummy above pubic bone, ewcm on 2dpo, feeling generally wet down there, bbs are not as tender and sore as usual only slight shooting pain in them occasionally, lower backache, spots, weird vivid dreams and terrible fatigue. My temp dropped a bit this morning too. 

A few of you wrote that had backache. Can I ask what kind of backache it was? Mine is on the left side of lower back and fells more like pinched nerves/shooting pain. Is that any good? 

Thank you! Baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WifeyMel

WifeyMel said:


> Tested lastnight on Target brand HPT and saw the lightest of line. I'm not sure if it was my eyes playing tricks on me or if it was real. I didn't show the husband cause I didn't want to jinx it.
> 
> I was going to test this morning but I didn't, so I'll wait till tomorrow or the weekend.
> 
> Praying for a real strong positive!!
> 
> Sending BFP to all you ladies!!!



Tested again lastnight with a BFN. AF due tomorrow but while I usually dry up down there before she arrives, I'm still having School Glue type CM. 

If she doesn't arrive I'll test again in a few days. Hoping this is our month.

Send positive vibes girls!!! I'm sending all of you good vibes right back!!!

Xoxo Happy Thanksgiving xoxo


----------



## ARROW

baby :dust::dust::dust: to you hope the :witch: doesn't show up Fx


----------



## Jenn95

Hi ladies! Congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFP's! Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months! Hope its alright I join in!

November 19th- OPK+, dtd
November 20th- O DAY, dtd
1DPO- Small amounts of EWCM, tired, dtd
2DPO- Twinges on left lower stomach, nothing else to report 
3DPO- Lower back ache, tired
4DPO- Gassy (unusual for me), integestion (bad!)
5DPO- Lower back pain, lower stomach cramps, shooting pains in boobs, watery cm
6DPO- Lower Back Pain, light cramping, super tired, went to the bathroom around 5pm a lot of EWCM?! Mixed with streaks of pink and 3 drops of blood= IB?!?!. Vivid violent dreams... very unusual for me!
7DPO- Woke up with a sore throat, watery cm, lower back pain, took at 4 hour nap! (Not like me at all) woke up with a super runny nose (very annoying) hoping this is an early pg symptom and not a cold haha. Vivid dreams again... again violent.. not liking this pattern! 
8DPO- Vivid dreams yet again, entire back pain, af-like cramps, watery poo (sorry tmi!!), took a three hour nap then slept for 10 more hours, feel "off" like I'm in a fog, took a hpt SUPER light line... may have been an evap definitely not counting it as a bfp but also gives me hope!
9DPO- Vivid dreams AGAIN! Getting tired of that! Woke up feeling drained and with lower back pain, scared to take another hpt waiting a few days, watery cm, light twinges in lower abdomen
10DPO (today)- Insomnia only slept 4 hours, vivid dream thankfully not violent again!, shooting pains in bbs, full feeling in lower abdomen


----------



## Holliems

37 (going on 38) 4th month TTC

I think I did this last cycle then lost the thread to update. On a new cycle so here we go...

1-2 DPO - nothing

3-4 DPO - gas, cramps. Had a few short, sharp pains in my cervix while in the bathroom. Kinda like AF pain. Very irritated. 

5 DPO- nothing as of yet but slight cramps.

6 DPO- a little gassy. No cramps. Breasts getting tender. Not as irritable.

7 DPO- Crampy. Tender breast. Took a HPT. Line eye has begun.

8 DPO- A little crampy. Tender breasts. Not bad. Can't sleep.

9 DPO- Temp went up. Woke up tired. Sore breasts. Bad mood. Headache. Very slight cramping. Possible BFP. 

10 DPO- can't sleep. Sore breasts. Headache. Very slight cramping. Twinges on both sides and twinges in cervix. 10 DPO evening- Cramping a bit more. Sore muscles. Still NOT tired. Wondering if insomnia is normal. 

Tested with SMU BFP!!!

Differences this cycle...Around O time I decided to relax and have FUN with DH. We went out to dinner and I drank. I actually a couple of times during Thanksgiving holiday. 

My breast didn't get sore at ovulation as they normally do. They started getting sore around 6 DPO. 

I had gotten a quick, sharp pain in my cervix around 4 DPO which was weird. That's really it. I'm super surprised. I didn't expect it even though we were TTC. Just didn't think it would happen to ME.


----------



## mrs unicorn

onto cycle #2 - c'mon christmas bfp! :xmas9:

Changes this cycle - using pre-seed ('tis good ladies!) not going to temp throughout, just around Ov as I obsess way too much. Wasn't actually going to do this DPO list but I'm feeling calm so why not!! Normally use opks but didn't manage to this cycle. NOTE: FF has me oing later than usual, these dpo's are based on me oing on cd13 because I'm stubborn and don't believe FF!!

1 DPO - lots of post o cramps twinges, sensitive nipps when taking shower - all normal for me.
2 DPO - nothing apart from a major temp dip. Think it's a fallback rise, hopefully nothing to worry about.
3 (FF O day) DPO - Thinking I might have O'd yesterday as temps are a bit off. Emotional, cried twice.
4 (1)DPO - Weird vivid dream last night (normal for me), gentle uterus cramps on and off, hungry, tingly nipps, lower back/hip ache in pm.
5 (2)DPO - weirdo vivid dream again last night, a few twinges/cramps, skin breakout as usual - not much to report really.
6 (3)DPO - massive temp spike, highest I've ever had at 36.93C. In a great mood lots of energy, skin breakout.
7 (4)DPO - temp dip to 36.56C fairly low for me post o, but I have had this at 7 & 8 DPO before. Gentle cramps of left side. Sharper twinges and tingling left side in PM. Hot during the night, woke up quite a few times. Weird dreams again.
8 (5)DPO - tender bbs, temp back up to normal post o range, bit crampy, nausea on and off.
9 (6)DPO - slightly tender bbs, bloated, gas, claggy throat, tired.
10 (7)DPO - BFN - skin break out (as always)
11 (8)DPO - burny cramps, strong nausea several times for couple of hours, skin break out, bbs hurt, bfn.
12 (9)DPO - tired but didn't sleep too well, bbs hurt, bfn
13 (10)DPO - bbs really hurt and are huge! Bfn (hormones are cruel)
14 (11)DPO - pink spotting. Looks like af is due tomorrow right on time. So glad FF is wrong! Didn't sleep well.
15 (12)DPO - no af. Brown spotting and a bit of red tissue. Skin break out. Didn't sleep well.
16 (13)DPO - no af. A tiny bit of brown spotting - what the hell is going on?! Is FF right? If so why am I spotting?
17 (14)DPO - bfn. Af arrived.


----------



## fairycat

Joining the madness! Will update as cycle goes on.

1 dpo - tender nipples and breasts, face broke out.

2 dpo - really tender nipples and tender breasts.

3 dpo - tender nipples and breasts, feeling tired, really painful sharp pinch in left ovary region that lasted a minute or so.

4 dpo - tender breasts, mild cramps, annoyed by everything, feeling tired in the evening, felt something like ligament pain in my right hip in the evening when I leaned forward while sitting, also felt a painful pinch for about 30-45 seconds where my first pregnancy implanted (almost felt like a hair was caught on my pants and was being pulled, but I was in the shower).

5 dpo - tender breasts, mild cramps, feeling tired, a little headache-y and fuzzy headed, very irritable, bloated and uncomfortable.

6 dpo - really crampy (feeling like my uterus is really irritated, it hurts), tender breasts, still short tempered and irritable, tired, headache-y, really hungry and starting to crave certain things like I do with PMS (but PMS never starts this early), 2 little pieces of red tissue looking things in the toilet, lots of cm, woke up in the middle of the night and needed to eat something and had a hard time getting back to sleep.

7 dpo - a little crampy, feeling "full" in the uterus region, tender breasts, had the worst headache in the evening and felt like I had a fever but didn't, lots of cm, got extremely winded walking up the stairs, hard time sleeping again, felt sick to my stomach all night.

8 dpo - uterus still feels "full", breasts are more tender, bad headache and nausea (had to leave work), cm, bfn.

9 dpo - BFP on digital and 2 line tests!


----------



## babytolove

Ovulated 11/26/15
3-6dpo sore breasts
6dpo creamy cm, 100% neg opk
7dpo creamy cm, breasts more sore/fuller, left ovary twinges/cramps
8dpo creamy cm, sore breasts, night sweats, left ovary twinges/cramps
9dpo creamy cm, sore breasts, cramps, possible very faint BFP but not sure
Update - Definite BFP!


----------



## spencerspiece

Time to join in 

1dpo smugness that i had ovulated and caught it. bloated and lots of EWCM
2dpo Butterflies in tummy and pulling and tugging. 
3dpo tiredness sets in but cant sleep at night too hot! 
4dpo not much to report
5dpo not much to report
6dpo Boobs are rock hard and hugging is hurting off and on
7dpo As above with waves of sickness
8dpo Boobs butterflies and bad mood!
9dpo and all symptoms have vanishes??
10dpo full bloated feeing down bellow and watery/creamy EWCM feels like the red lady is pn her way. tested with SMU AND Was negative. Nice snow white test.
11dpo spotting today but only when i wipe or search for sample, never made it to liner...no cramps and achey boobs off and on. Temps just above cover line 98:04 cover is 98. Tomoro will tell the end of my tale....
12dpo She is here....onto another month

Testong again monday 6th


----------



## Mrs_Hadley

My af was due yesterday, no sign yet but have been having a mixture of the following symptoms for 8 days now:

- Lower back ache
- Nausea (only on 2 days) and was actually sick last Friday before bed
- Tummy has felt knotted for a week, feel like I have done a lot of sit ups 
(and I definitely havent!!)
- Had white, lotion looking CM for the past 4-5 days and CP remains high and soft

Debs x


----------



## ireadyermind

Ack! AF got me yesterday. On to Cycle 14. :/

I have an HSG test scheduled for December 11th to check for blocked tubes, uterine scarring, etc. I really hope there isn't anything serious going on in there!


----------



## corgankidd

Well I'm back in the tww! I'll update as I go.

Cd 16 - major ovulation pains!! Took soy iso this month and it definitely brought on a very strong ovulation! 
1 DPO - still a bit sore from the ovulation cramps yesterday. Sore hips and uterus
2 DPO - creamy cm. Dull uterine aches
3 DPO - creamy cm
4 DPO - nothing...
5 DPO - boobs started hurting
6 DPO - nipples really sore! Uncommon for me but due to taking SI and not knowing what is normal fir my body while taking them, this month I'm taking everything with a grain of salt. BFN
7 DPO - nipples and boobs still sore but only when I press on them. Uterus a bit crampy and heavy feeling
8 DPO - my cervix has left the building! No amount of bearing down is allowing me to reach it :/
Boobs still hurt. Still getting some uterine twinges
Finally reached cervix and it is very high, very soft and closed
Woke in the middle of the night drenched with sweat!
Getting weird sensation in boobs that feels like a mild let down
Either got a major evap or it's the beginning of my BFP! Will be taking a digi tomorrow
9 DPO - I think yesterday's test was an evap :( tested again and bfn. Boobs still hurt but I'm starting to feel out this month :( A little blood when I blew my nose
Cp- med, med, closed
10 DPO - pink when I wiped. Think I'm out :(


----------



## promise07

I'll join as I'm only 3dpo!

*1dpo-*Serious pain in right ovary, sore nips, tired, gassy, queasy on train ride, tingling across chest, went up a cup size overnight, couldn't sleep past 4am, hot. Had a huge temp spike.

*2dpo-*feels like I have a cold as soon as I leave my house in the mornings with a runny nose, sneezing, coughing and feeling generally run down. lasted until mid afternoon, napped in the afternoon and felt normal after. sore breasts that are heavy, tingling/itchy chest, sore nipples, vertigo for about an hour mid morning

*3dpo-*same cold symptoms lasted until mid afternoon, tingling/itchy skin across chest, nipples hurt but a little less painful. way more stable in my mood but queasy after breakfast and lunch (both had fried foods in them), nothing after dinner. achy, full feeling in pelvis probably due to swollen ovaries

*4dpo-*absolutely nothing most of the day. noticed nipples less sensitive. then around the evening holy cow batman did my ovaries hurt. my entire pelvic region seemed to be cramping up for a few hours. very tired at the end of workout

*5dpo-*who's panties are these? lots of watery cm and a bit of lotiony cm. bbs hurt on the bottom and on the sides. irritable!

*6dpo-*Holy cow really bad cramps! Lasted half the day and I swore I felt like AF was going to come right away. Add a bunch of crazy watery CM and lotiony CM and you've basically got my day. irritable

*7dpo-*Nada other than being tired.

*8dpo-*Still super early but I've got NO symptoms and I feel like I'm out. Tingly boobs, tired. Weirdly strong sense of smell for a few hours. Dry CM

*9dpo-*Absolutely nothing other than a little pain around right ovary that's been there the whole 2ww. I have noticed that this entire 2ww my hair, skin and nails have been dry. Other than a slight increase in breast size I feel like all other bloating that I had is gone.

*10dpo-*Cramps for a little while, nothing else. They feel like pinching from inside my uterus. Its a different feeling.

*11dpo-*Cramps for a few hours that feel like yesterday. That's about it. Wait is that a faint BFP? Nausea while commuting home on the train.

*12dpo-*Feeling pretty normal, but a little crampy. Darker line on EPT! I won't turn this green until I know for sure and get a darker line.


----------



## StephanieE

I'm not 100% sure on when I ovulated but I think it was around Nov. 18th and I usually have a 29 day cycle. I really did not notice anything real significant until around 10dpo.

*10dpo* - slight cramping.
*11dpo* - lots of cramping and high & med. cervix.
*12dpo* - AF type cramps, acne, high & firm cervix. BFN $tree test.
*13dpo* - AF type cramps, fatigue, sore nipples, high & firm cervix.
*14dpo* - :af: :shrug: , Cramps, fatigue, heartburn, sore nipples, high & firm cervix. BFN $tree test.
*15dpo* - :af: , cramps, fatigue, heartburn, headache/migraine in the evening, sore nipples. High, SOFT, and completely closed cervix.
*16dpo* - :af: , slight cramps (but not as bad) no other symptoms. Cervix is high, and extremely soft today.
*17dpo* - :witch: :cry:

I love love love this thread!!! Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## lesondemavie

Joining in...I felt like this was my month earlier today, and now I'm getting the sinking feeling that I'm out...

1 dpo - clear temp spike, creamy cm, feel hot
2 dpo - creamy cm, nausea, feel hot, beginning signs of flu/cold
3 dpo - creamy cm, flu/cold, feel hot, anxiety spike
4 dpo - creamy cm, flu/cold, feel hot, slight temp increase, mood back to normal
5 dpo - creamy cm, feel hot, flu mostly gone, steady temp, nausea at night, sensitive/sore nipples
6 dpo - sticky cm, cp medium to low and firm, feel hot, steady temp, some nausea, increase in libido, sensitive/sore nipples, minor twinges/cramping in lower left pelvic area
7 dpo - slight temp dip, did not wake feeling hot, flushed cheeks mid-day, some general discomfort in lower left pelvic area, CP now higher and softer, CM still sticky/scant, some slight nausea
8 dpo - restless sleep, dreams of work, temp back up, creamy to sticky cm, cp medium to low again and feels swollen, general icky feeling: anxiety, some nausea in am, headache, burping, slightly scratchy throat, mild discomfort in lower left pelvic area and some lower left back pain, cold hands/feet in am, extreme thirst.
9 dpo - restless sleep, woke up at 430 am burning up, temp spike, vivid dreams, BFN, cm sticky co medium, some burping, other symptoms gone.
10 dpo - woke up at 4 burning up, vivid dream, unreliable temp but lower, BFN with fmu, feel like AF is coming, sticky cm, cp medium, crying over everything under the sun, some burping/nausea.
11 dpo - temp dip close to but not below ch, woke up at 3 but no longer hot, mild lower left back cramping...and I'm out. AF and cramps are here.


----------



## mrs unicorn

Loving all the greens we're seeing already this month! Congratulations to all the bfps. Keep that Christmas babydust coming!


----------



## fairycat

Yay Congrats babytolove!!


----------



## ARROW

ARROW said:


> I am new to this site and i found this thread very interesting ... Still dont know how to use it :D
> 
> Congrats to all that had their BFP!! and have a healthy 9 months!!! :D
> 
> This is my #2month ttc, I have a 25 day cycle, and normally Ov on cd12.
> This are my symptoms so far:
> 
> 0 DPO - gas, sensitive itchy nipps and very strong heartburn!(never had this before!) Lots of watery discharge
> 
> 1 DPO - gas, sensitive itchy tingly nipps(new symptom), very bad Headache(dont
> usually have headaches),crazy mood swings weepy, light nausea, Food aversion , thick Creamy leukorrhea discharge, sneezing all day, frequent trips to the washroom, wake up at night even if I am sleepy
> 
> 2 DPO - gas, stuffy nose, tingly nipps(new symptom) , mood swings weepy and Headache  sticky discharge small amount, sneezing all day , frequent trips to the washroom , acne breakout(usually have 1 or 2 during AF),increase thirst, wake up at night every day earlier even if I am sleepy
> 
> 3 DPO - gas, Increase appetite, Tingly nipps, very small amount of sticky white discharge, mood swings-Happy, frequent trips to the washroom and light Heartburn (new symptom!) ,increase sense of smell, Fatigue(almost fell asleep during work)

4-5-6 DPO tingly nipps,LOTS of Creamy white discharge a bit Nausea, very irritated,cant sleep well 

7-8-9 DPO less discharge almost like dry, feeling like i'm about to get a cold, vivid dreams-nightmare , gassy cant sleep well

9 DOP cold like symptoms voice even changed , bfn 

10 DPO VERY BAD cramps like i have never felt before didnt even go to work from the pain lasted for 18hours , less discharge almost watery

11-12-13-14DPO Gassy, increase appetite a bit more CM turning from creamy to watery to creamy white feeling like af is on her way cramps, breasts feel pain and tingling all over, nipps are getting darker,nosebleed 

15DPO gassy CM like the first week after O, nosebleed, breast still feel pain, dizziness 

16DPO 2days af late , test :bfp: 

oh and in all of this i have to say my bbt was a triphasic chart and i am 38 years old so the age dose not mater what ever you read on the web... yes it has some problems but my doc said the older a woman gets to have a baby the more chances she has to have twins :winkwink:

last cycle i was ttc this cycle i was relaxed and just said if it happens it happens... 




:baby::dust:


----------



## Inkedlady88

9dpo: sore hips/glutes/lower back, fatigue, acne (I always have it though, dumb hormones), irritable, light amount of lotion-y cm, running kind of warm, super sore BB's (I have to hold them when I go up or down stairs, any bouncing or jiggling is painful.), haven't been sleeping the best, and have been super thirsty.

OH and I are going running now, so as to cut down on jiggle factor and pain, I'm double cupped with a sports bra and a tank top with a built in sports bra. My BB's are so swollen l, I feel like they're being smothered now! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats Arrow! Ah you're giving me hope again. At 9 dpo myself, but my LP is shorter than yours and feeling like AF is on the way. Will know soon enough :)

At what dpo did your chart go up to the third level?


----------



## Sheece

Love this thread :) 

Ovulated CD28 for some reason this cycle.

1dpo: Nothing 

2dpo: Vivid dreams, uterus felt heavy in the PM.

3dpo: Temp dip. Sniffly and felt like a cold was coming on all day, minor achey cramps, tired. Felt overheated most of the day. Vivid dreams.

4dpo: Temp back up. Achey cramps in AM, really yellow urine, really tired couldn't drag myself out of bed, Felt sniffly like a cold was coming on all day, kind of burning pain for 2 minutes really low in uterus. Getting annoyed at everything, fell asleep on couch. Vivid dreams

5dpo: Temp higher again. Tired, minor achey cramps in AM. Lost my appetite a little bit. Vivid dreams, legs swollen. Higher sense of smell.

6dpo: Minor nausea on and off in the morning, as well as the same achey cramps. more vivid weird dreams. legs swollen, very irritable. Got a weird red bumpy rash on bottom side of right breast. Like little tiny raised pimples. Never get rashes there.

7dpo: aside from vivid dreams (where i dreamt my breasts looked like chicken skin and I was excited because that meant I knew I was pregnant (oh dear)) I had no symptoms today :(

8dpo: Aches & stabby feelings early AM. Sore boobs on sides when brushed against. Noticed they were more veiny too and a tiny bit darker. Upset stomach.

9dpo: Squinter line on pregnancy test, taking it as a bfn for now. Burst of energy, even went to the gym for the first time in 2 weeks. Random small achey cramps in PM. Vivid dreams. Tender breasts

10dpo: Another squinter, but seemed a bit darker than yesterday. Can only see in the photo I took on my phone though! Weird. Woke up feeling "periody". Headache, and minor nausea through day on and off. Dreamt I was pregnant. Upset stomach

11dpo: another squinter on FRER. Nausea on and off all day. Late afternoon I started spotting in what looked like the start of AF. 

12dpo: I'm out, AF started :(

I'm really confused about the squinty lines I saw, I swear they had pink in them :( They were never strong enough for me to say they were a BFP though so maybe every test I took was evap or something :( On to round 2.


----------



## ARROW

lesondemavie said:


> Congrats Arrow! Ah you're giving me hope again. At 9 dpo myself, but my LP is shorter than yours and feeling like AF is on the way. Will know soon enough :)
> 
> At what dpo did your chart go up to the third level?


thank you Lesondemavie!!! well I had a triphasic chart but the temp of the 3ed level went up on 9DPO and I had the implantation pain I felt on 10DPO 

sending :baby::dust::dust: to you
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2).jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## dinky

Finally back in the tww :) I believe I ovulated yesterday on cd14 which is early for me!! I've had horrible ovulation pains for the past few days but they seem to have dissappeared today. Had a pos opk 2 days ago and a temp rise this morning so here we go!

1dpo. Temp rise, skin break out, tender boobs, slight ibs stomach cramps but no attack, tender ovaries.

2dpo. Temp rise, tender boobs, very very tired, feel achy and weak, feel hot and cold at same time like I'm coming down with something, sugar crashes.

3dpo. Big temp spike this morning probably due to me waking up in the night. Ff has put Crosshairs on my chart :) tender boobs, constipated, ewcm on tp, increased thirst.

4dpo. Temp rose this morning I can't believe how high it is! Boobs feel less tender today, mild af cramps for about 10 minutes this morning, wasted a test silly me, wasnt expecting a positive but had a itch i needed to scratch. Bfn. Ewcm on tp again, I think that's a bad sign. Cervix is low firm and closed, thighs are aching and inside of my pelvis is aching on both sides

5dpo. Slight temp drop. Heavy af cramps all through the night and into the day along with backache. Gas. Sore throat. Tight chest. Constipated, cramps easing off in the pm, ibs attack and diarrhea in the afternoon

6dpo. Slight temp rise, woke up starving, very *windy*, tender boobs, slight af cramps.

7dpo. Ibs attack and diarrhea in the early hours of the morning. Temp rise this morning to 37.01! But I'm coming down with a cold so might be that, sore throat, tight chest, feeling hot all day probably due to cold, tender boobs, bfn.

8dpo. Temp stayed the same this morning. Sore throat, tight chest, runny nose, sore boobs, headache, slight af cramps, massive sugar crash needed chocolate ASAP, bfn.

9dpo. Temp drop this morning although I did take it 2 hours earlier and then adjusted it. Swollen sinuses, runny nose, sore throat, horrible af cramps, I know I'm not pregnant, skin break out, tender boobs, bfn

10dpo. Slight temp rise, woke up with serious af cramps, af will be here in full force by the end of the day, headache, very tired, still full of cold. Af cramps gone by early afternoon, sugar crashing/starving all day, no sign of af (yet), skins not been as oily as it normally is past few days, keep feeling like I'm going to faint, tender boobs, bfn

11dpo. Temp drop, af due today, did a ic with fmu and it was bfn. Took 3 tests today and I swear I see squinters on them but not showing well on camera. No sign of af, fingers crossed, tender boobs, ibs cramps late afternoon but no attack

12dpo. Another temp drop, still getting squinters on hpt but no different to the last few days so it's a bfn, no sign of af *yet* but slight af cramps. End of the day now and still no af, had cramps all day which is not normal for me as I always cramp heavy the day of full flow af not before. So I'm expecting af to be here by morning. Merry Christmas!!

13dpo. Temp dropped, put a tampon in overnight as had bad af cramps, af arrived this morning! Cd1 for me


----------



## kaseyk11111

We are nearing the end of our TWW. My wife and I tried with a donor last month and she had symptoms of fatigue, breast sensitivity, and headache. However AF came as due on the 18th of November. This time we started 7 days later and tried every 3 days throughout the month. Her symptoms this month include fatigue, headache, nausea, heartburn, bloating, burping, lotion like creamy CM, increased urination, skin tenderness, lower back pain, and itchy tender breasts that are definitely larger. We were so hopeful last month but then AF came. This month she feels so sure but I am so afraid that AF will come tomorrow and we will be crushed. I am so grateful to have found this forum. if AF comes we will try another couple of months with her and then if that doesn't work we will try and get me pregnant instead. However, I am so hopeful that this is our month!!! It is so great to be able to read what others have experienced it gives me hope!


----------



## ArmyBrat

New here and wanted to join in..
2 month ttc#3, have 2 boys and want a baby girl:kiss:

1 dpo-nothing
2 dpo-nothing
3 dpo-lots of creamy white cm
4 dpo- creamy cm, cervix medium and closed,
sharp stabbing pains near my cervix and dull cramps
In pelvis.


----------



## ireadyermind

Well, here we go again! Cycle #12, month #14.

FF says I ovulated on Dec 18th, so here we go...!

*1 - 3 DPO -* Sore BBs, tenderness in abdomen. On 2 DPO I felt some ovary pains that made me think I was actually ovulating on THAT day... is it possible to O twice, but on different days in a cycle? Hmmm

*4 DPO -* Sore BBs, I'm drowsy all day. Tenderness in abdomen is gone, which is good. Haven't bothered to check CM or CP.

*5 - 9 DPO -* Not much different. Sore BBs, drowsy, achy back. I noticed an increase in CM and there has been some constipation that improves when I drink more water. Last night I went to bed at like 730pm and slept until 845am this morning. I was utterly exhausted after the Christmas holiday. Can't decide if I want to POAS tomorrow or not.

*10 - 12 DPO -* BBs don't hurt any more, but the nipples are still sensitive. I've been super tired all day for the past few days. Last night I woke up to pee in the middle of the night, which is odd for me. Tested BFN this morning. BBT is crazy high! Been hovering around 98.8 and this morning it was almost 99°F. I'm not sick and I'm not taking meds besides daily vitamins and an allergy pill. Hmmmm.

*13 - 14 DPO -* Temperatures really took a nose dive these two days. They dropped almost 2 degrees over the course of these two days, and even though I'm still above my cover line, I passed 98.0°F, which is my own personal indicator of when AF will show up. If my temp even touches that point, AF will appear within the day.

*15 DPO -* Yep, AF showed first thing this morning, one day early. Boo!


----------



## spencerspiece

Today I should ovulate, hoping for temp rise tomorrow but I have had high temps pre ov thus month. Fingers crossed it happens....

*UPDATE* Well yesterday should have been ovulation day but something just didn't feel right. After looking at my chart and checking Cp and Cm I gave come to the conclusion I ovulated two says ago so I'm now 2dpo....awesome news lol

1DPO No CM and so very tiered (thought today was ovulation day) DTD but really wasn't into it, very unusual for ovulation day. Feel very dry and CP has closed
2DPO Full feeing in uterus, lining is full and just feel BLEUGH!!
3DPO got my ch on fertility friend yay!! heartburn from hell and my booby are buzzing?? Creamy cm too. And took a three he nap today loo
4DPO WEIRD dreams last night. Buzzing boobs heartburn and thirsty. Huge amount of creamy cm. And very tired again....
5DPO. another sleepless night! Still getting pains in breast but heartburn disapeared
6DPO. Who stole my sleeping? Huge boobies and painful on sides like pricking with glass. Nipples zapping on and off. I'm so hungry. Had an afternoon nap and slept so deep! cm still creamy but not much of it. Had some cramping. Hurt shoulder so took paracetamol, maybe hiding cramps?
7DPO shooting pains in left breast through the night. Very painful.
8DPO MY THERMOMETER BROKE,so no more temping for now. 
9DPO Thermometer broke Christmas morning. Cm sticky looking but milky when rubbed. Huge amount of snotty cm. Again symptoms disappear 9dpo. aF due tomorrow. Pms pains red lady coming..
10DPO Af cramps through the night. Cm wet with cream/lotions in tested with boots strip after one hour hold lol negative.Cramps for a few hours, backache too keep checking cp high n firm. Cm wet n milky
11DPO (could be 10dpo) Left hand cramping in uterus and back. On and off for hours. Feel bloated and warm down there. Awoke at 2am for toilet did pg test negative but had a few spots of dark blood in yellow/tan cm. Thought AF was here but no more blood 12 hours later.


----------



## Jaxie086

Cycle #4! Here we go...

2-4 dpo Tender breasts

5-6 dpo Tender breasts, fatigue

7 dpo Tender breasts, fatigue, diarrhea, skin breakout. Started feeling really tired around 3pm. Headache, achy knees, and slight nausea followed in the evening. Ended up having a fever at 100.5 with chills, aches, and a gastrointestinal thing going on. Yucky.

8 dpo Feeling so much better and temp is back down to normal. Tender breasts (don't hurt nearly as much though), fatigue, cramps (from illness), still more intestinal stuff going on (tmi). Now it's hard to tell what symptoms are from being sick and which might be pregnancy symptoms.

9 dpo Tender breasts, fatigue, neck ache, headache. Temp took a huge drop today, just below my cover line. BFN

10 dpo Tender breasts, mild cramping. Temp didn't rise too much today, although it's above my cover line. I feel like she's coming :( BFN. Bummed.
Started spotting later today. Pretty sure it's the start of that b****

11 dpo Pretty sure that this is actually 13 dpo for me and that ff was off by 2 days for my O time. Either way, doesn't matter because she's here :witch: I hate her so much right now. PMSing like no mugger or murderer would dare mess with me (Home Alone reference lol).


----------



## ArmyBrat

New here and wanted to join in..
2 month ttc#3, have 2 boys and want a baby girl:kiss:

1 dpo-nothing
2 dpo-nothing
3 dpo-lots of creamy white cm
4 dpo- creamy cm, cervix medium and closed,
sharp stabbing pains near my cervix and dull cramps
In pelvis. 
5 dpo- nauseous, couldn't keep my breakfast down, still cramping with pains in pelvis.

Is anyone else here a POAS addict? I swear I am.. lol


----------



## peanutmomma

Oh, it was fun looking back around page 5-12. As that was when I first read it in 2013. I remember posting and talking with some of those ladies. I thought I had posted in here then too, but I gave up looking. I was going to see if my symptoms were the same as when I was pregnant with my daughter. She is now 2. Anywho, I was just cleared by my docs to try again. I had a pancreas and kidney transplant in July of this year. so here it goes
1DPO- NOTHING
2DPO- A BIT BLOATED, WEIRD
3DPO- CRAMPING, BLOATED, HEADACHE, SO FATIGUED, PAINFUL TWINGED IN NIPPLES
4DPO- SIMILAR TO 3DPO, BUT URINATING MORE.
5DPO= FEEL BLAH, SORE BREAST, NO APPITITE AS i FEEL LIKE I MAY VOIT. either sick, pray not as thats not good with organ recipients, or Baby dust who knows yet
yeah I have acne on my neck and hair line I have NEEVER HAD ACNE IN MY LIFE. Even as a teen I only got like a pimple the day before AF
6DPO- so, no headache thus far today. Boobs still heavy, still feel bloated and fullness. lower back hurting more, and today is FIL birthday and he asked us to make him chicken and biscuits. For those not in the US, our biscuits are savory not sweet. And well the thought made me gag. So, who knows maybe I am just coming down with a cold. I say just a cold as since I have like no immune system due to the anti=rejection drugs for the transplant a simple cold could be like severe flu for anyone else. 
8 day s til AF due. who knows
7DPO- SAME STUFF
8DPO- nauseous at night and stinging pain in BBs
9DPO- feeling like AF is coming ant moment as cramps are non stop, nauseated, BBs a little painful, Was very emotional last night when DH iPod crapped out I balled
10-13DPO- Pretty much same
14DPO- AF due today... nothing yet off and on cramps feels like the last 2 weeks of cramps though. DH said BBS are def. Larger today have had some bluer veins in them as of late. Feeling off and on Nausea. Wondering if I should go get a test and if no AF comes then test tomorrow.


----------



## ArmyBrat

New here and wanted to join in..
2 month ttc#3, have 2 boys and want a baby girl:kiss:

1 dpo-nothing
2 dpo-nothing
3 dpo-lots of creamy white cm
4 dpo- creamy cm, cervix medium and closed,
sharp stabbing pains near my cervix and dull cramps
In pelvis. 
5 dpo- nauseous, couldn't keep my breakfast down, still cramping with pains in pelvis.
6dpo- dull cramps on left side and in lower back. Really tired, and irritable. Off and on pains in breast. Sick to stomach but that may be a stomach bug that's going around my work. Not sure.




Also, the more I think about it the more I'm not sure if I O'D a day later.. I'm gonna keep going like this but I may be a day ahead. Also I don't temp but if I don't get a bfp this cycle I will temp next.


----------



## emicakess

Im guessing my DPO since im only going by CM, CP and cramps. Ignore ticker

1-4 DPO- nothing
5-7 DPO- That feeling you get when you are so hungry that your nausous. But when I eat i get more nausous. And the thought of food makes me sick. There is a stomach flu going around but I'm not puking, just nausous. 
Breaking out in acne really baaad.
8 DPO- gush of watery-lotion cm, cp is medium height medium firmness and a tiny bit open. Cramping in afternoon, gone by evening
9 DPO- Stomach feels so empty that its making me neasous, so I have to keep snacking all day. Period like cramps in evening. Test was iffy, it showed 2 lines but one of the lines was too close to control line
10 DPO- BFN... Actually there is a second line and there is a second line on a wondfo i took in the evening. But they could very well be evaps as I cant see any pink. No symptoms today, really, other than mild cramping.
11 DPO- BFNs 2 wondfos and a FRER. Feeling like I'm definitely out.


----------



## ArmyBrat

New here and wanted to join in..
2 month ttc#3, have 2 boys and want a baby girl:kiss:

1 dpo-nothing
2 dpo-nothing
3 dpo-lots of creamy white cm
4 dpo- creamy cm, cervix medium and closed,
sharp stabbing pains near my cervix and dull cramps
In pelvis. 
5 dpo- nauseous, couldn't keep my breakfast down, still cramping with pains in pelvis.
6dpo- dull cramps on left side and in lower back. Really tired, and irritable. Off and on pains in breast. Sick to stomach but that may be a stomach bug that's going around my work. Not sure.
7-8 dpo- pinching/pulling in cervix, sharp pain lasted maybe 5-10 mins near pelvis. Creamy cm, cervix high, soft and closed. Tested on 8dpo, fmu, faint positive or evap? Not sure. Period due Christmas day! What a lovely present to give my hubby if I am!! 



Also, the more I think about it the more I'm not sure if I O'D a day later.. I'm gonna keep going like this but I may be a day ahead. Also I don't temp but if I don't get a bfp this cycle I will temp next.


----------



## Catiren

had my bfp last yr in this thread. i now have an almost 8 month old girl. oopsies have put me back here but im excited. i love testing ;3

Dec 22:::: cramping SIMILAR to o pains midday. high open wet cervix with stretchy cm.
1 dpo - woke up and laying in bed with shortlived cervix pain. not bad but not comfortable.itchy right boob and nausea(soda related?).. sorta big tummy(bloating?) hubby saw it at the store and mentioned i culd be pregnant cuz he noticed it sticking out. saw stars after i was starting to dry off after a 7pm shower. cervix has been low all day and sex feels totally different than it did. crampy earlier in the day but it was weird. i culdnt pinpoint the cramp location. pretty moody and no sex drive. i feel anxiety too. fatigue and some backache. shortlived upper leg and hip pain

2dpo - bleeding gums when brushing teeth. hot hands and feet. some headache.. 3:36 while laying on my back i felt a weird nonpainful pressure on the left side.. felt like it was more centered than far left so uterus? weird. forgot to add ive been sneezing but no congestion!very slight but noticeable pinchy cramping on left about where i had the pressure. i also seem to be peeing often lately but not terribly. might just be the progesterone. lower back pain similar to af by alot and semi loose stool. lots of gas
thirsty and wanting meat and cheese

3dpo - moody, crying, cramping thats weird, and gas. sneezing after midnight

4 dpo - sneezing in the morn. bright yellow urine. bad right breast pain when i lay down. 11:58am had a weird crampy poke at the top near left. had decent amount of stretchy cm after bm. cervix felt higher than it did after ovulation and also closed. after Oing it felt like there was a gap and it was lower. i believe my sense of smell is high today


----------



## lesondemavie

Already on to the next tww...

1 DPO: Nothing really, just a bit of a mood drop
2 DPO: Still nothing, woke up feeling warm, mood ok
3 DPO: mood swing, some mild pain on right side, woke up feeling warm
4 DPO: Mood swing
5 DPO: Nothing
6 DPO: Some pain/discomfort on right side, slightly sore nipples, inreased libido, sticky/watery cm, cp - HSC, fatigue
7 DPO: Some pain in right bb, sticky/watery cm, cp - HSC feels flat, pain on right side, BFN
8 DPO: Same pain in right bb, itchy/sensitive nipples, sticky/watery cm, cp - HFC, BFN
9 DPO: Temp pretty level for this LP, should drop tomorrow, counting myself out and already preparing for the next cycle, BFN
10 DPO: Temp drop right on schedule. Alright AF...happy new year to me...let's just get this over with...

_Update: I poas because I just wanted to be sure before going out to celebrate new years tonight. I was certain it would be a BFN...but lo and behold a vvf line appeard. So I pulled out another brand and again a vvf. So I pulled out a third brand and yet again a vvf line. I flipped out and then ran to the store for some epts and a digital. I've been skeptical and not wanting to let the words leave my mouth just in case I'm wrong, but I ept was pretty clear...I have my BFP!!!_

Looking back, the only big difference from other cycles was my CM. it usually goes sticky, tacky about half way through my LP...but this time it was watery, which I had never seen before. Watery and clear, but not slippery like during my fertile window. I noted it as watery/sticky since it wasn't slippery but really it wasn't very sticky at all. I just wasn't sure how to classify it. It is still the same now a few days after my BFP. All the other crazy symptoms that I used to think meant I was pg were completely absent.

We did two things differently this cycle: 1) I stayed horizontal for 5-10 minutes before getting up to clean off. Nothing fancy. No legs in the air or pillows under hips. 2) I cut out alcohol during my FP since this is the phase in which the egg develops and alcohol has been shown to affect egg quality. Could be coincidental, but if not hope it helps!


----------



## StephanieE

I posted my first cycle in this thread last month but unfortunately it ended in a :bfn: but here I am on cycle #2!!! Will update each day! 

CD 11 - + opk

CD 12 - O day!!

1-4dpo - cramps

5dpo - cramps, fatigue, cold symptoms, dizziness, headache, backache, gas

6dpo - cold completely gone (weird), constant feeling that AF is literally moments away, cramps, fatigue, headache, backache, gas

7dpo - still feel like AF is seconds away from starting, very dry cm, cramps cramps CRAMPS!, fatigue, headache, backache, gas, increase in appetite

8dpo - lots of cramping, cm is back (was a little worried by that), random moments of nausea but nothing major, backache, gas, increase in appetite

9dpo - MERRY CHRISTMAS! Cramps, backache, bloating, gas, acne, :bfn:

10dpo - creamy cm, cramps, so nauseous at a family Christmas game night I almost threw up several times, fatigue, backache, bloating, gas, :bfn:

11dpo - cramps, major fatigue, backache, cold symptoms, :bfn:

12dpo - no symptoms really... Had what I thought was a BFN but looked at it later and saw the faintest hint of a line but couldn't get a picture of it. All of my symptoms are completely gone today though. However, my nipples are slightly more sensitive. Areolas look a little puffy but not dark and nipple looks dark purple. No cramps, no fatigue, no backaches or headaches, no gas, no bloating, no nausea, no acne. Checked CP and it was high, soft, and closed. Checked cm and it was creamy and sticky.


Baby dust, ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Kirsty1234

Hi, 
I'm currently on cd35 and believe to be 16dpo
AF is now 3 days late
Took FRER this morning came back BFN
I feel pg have lots of creamy cm, cervix high soft and closed, been feeling very tiered and dizzy, 
Been ttc for 4 months since having implant out and not getting anywhere. 
Has anyone got BFP after having BFN at 16 dpo
This is driving me a bit crazy. OH is upset that nothing has happened yet


----------



## dinky

Finally back in the tww**I believe I ovulated yesterday on cd14 which is early for me!! I've had horrible ovulation pains for the past few days but they seem to have dissappeared today. Had a pos opk 2 days ago and a temp rise this morning so here we go!

1dpo. Temp rise, skin break out, tender boobs, slight ibs stomach cramps but no attack, tender ovaries.

2dpo. Temp rise, tender boobs, very very tired, feel achy and weak, feel hot and cold at same time like I'm coming down with something, sugar crashes.

3dpo. Big temp spike this morning probably due to me waking up in the night. Ff has put Crosshairs on my chart**tender boobs, constipated, ewcm on tp, increased thirst.

4dpo. Temp rose this morning I can't believe how high it is! Boobs feel less tender today, mild af cramps for about 10 minutes this morning, wasted a test silly me, wasnt expecting a positive but had a itch i needed to scratch. Bfn. Ewcm on tp again, I think that's a bad sign. Cervix is low firm and closed, thighs are aching and inside of my pelvis is aching on both sides

5dpo. Slight temp drop. Heavy af cramps all through the night and into the day along with backache. Gas. Sore throat. Tight chest. Constipated, cramps easing off in the pm, ibs attack and diarrhea in the afternoon

6dpo. Slight temp rise, woke up starving, very *windy*, tender boobs, slight af cramps.

7dpo. Ibs attack and diarrhea in the early hours of the morning. Temp rise this morning to 37.01! But I'm coming down with a cold so might be that, sore throat, tight chest, feeling hot all day probably due to cold, tender boobs, bfn.

8dpo. Temp stayed the same this morning. Sore throat, tight chest, runny nose, sore boobs, headache, slight af cramps, massive sugar crash needed chocolate ASAP, bfn.

9dpo. Temp drop this morning although I did take it 2 hours earlier and then adjusted it. Swollen sinuses, runny nose, sore throat, horrible af cramps, I know I'm not pregnant, skin break out, tender boobs, bfn

10dpo. Slight temp rise, woke up with serious af cramps, af will be here in full force by the end of the day, headache, very tired, still full of cold. Af cramps gone by early afternoon, sugar crashing/starving all day, no sign of af (yet), skins not been as oily as it normally is past few days, keep feeling like I'm going to faint, tender boobs, bfn

11dpo. Temp drop, af due today, did a ic with fmu and it was bfn. Took 3 tests today and I swear I see squinters on them but not showing well on camera. No sign of af, fingers crossed, tender boobs, ibs cramps late afternoon but no attack

12dpo. Another temp drop, still getting squinters on hpt but no different to the last few days so it's a bfn, no sign of af *yet* but slight af cramps. End of the day now and still no af, had cramps all day which is not normal for me as I always cramp heavy the day of full flow af not before. So I'm expecting af to be here by morning. Merry Christmas!!

13dpo. Temp dropped, put a tampon in overnight as had bad af cramps, af arrived this morning! Cd1 for me


----------



## Weebles

I can't believe I'm doing this. I just started ttc and my AF symptoms are pretty much early pregnancy symptoms. I feel pretty strongly against symptom spotting for that reason. Oh well, I'm only doing this because of day 6dpo. Here's to thinking positive!

O day: Suspect I O'd late night or early the next day due to opk lines. Crossing fingers for a girl so no BD.

1dpo: Just excitement and hopefulness. 

2dpo: Still excited! C'mon spermies and eggie, do your thing. 

3dpo: craaaaaamps! But it was just indigestion, not a symptom. 

4dpo: My left ovary "hurts" but this is normal for me. A twinge really. 

5dpo: A little nauseous today. It's Christmas and I had a lot of cookies. 

6dpo: ouch! A pulling sensation in my uterus. This is unusual. Told my hubby I'm either pregnant or making things up. Arch my back.. Yup, there it is, I'm not making it up. Took a test, BFN but I knew I was flushing money down the drain. Still a little nauseous but I'm still plowing through dozens of cookies too.

7dpo: Zilch so far. Even that pulling feeling disappeared. All the cookies are gone and no more bellyache.

8dpo: Nothing out of the ordinary. Slight cramp on the left.

9dpo: Some mild cramps and boobs are starting to hurt a little. Feels like PMS.

10dpo: Mild cramp until mid morning and then they disappeared. Boobs are still a little tender. BFN. Don't think much of symptoms this early but I was still hopeful until today.

11dpo: Ever so slight spotting. :( AF is knocking.

Aaaannnd it's cd1.


----------



## skycastles

First cycle NTNP #1 :) Been waiting to post here.


*1DPO*: creamy cm.

*2DPO*: Sharp cramps at bladder/uterus for about 20min. Could very well be my bladder acting up again, so I've mentally ruled this one out due to it only being 2dpo.
A blob of cloudy EWCM (had days of true EWCM leading up to estimated O date).

*3DPO*: creamy cm

*4-6DPO*: on holiday so didn't symptom-spot.

*7DPO*: Bbs discomfort, more so in morning. Light nausea late evening.

*8DPO*: Bbs discomfort, hurts in morning. Vivid nightmares. Dull ache at lower abdomen.

*9DPO*: Bbs discomfort. Gastric/acid reflux in morning. Dull ache at lower abdomen.

*10DPO*: Bbs discomfort, but less so during the day. Vivid dreams.
No dull aches, heartburn or nausea.

*11DPO*: Less painful bbs. Light nausea and general tiredness all day. Gassy with heartburn after meals (been holiday-binging). Vivid dreams and disrupted sleep. 

*12DPO*: Acid reflux and fatigue. Puked a little after breakfast. Feels like I'm coming down with a bug rather than pregnancy nausea. Yellow stringy/snotty cm. Bbs no longer hurt.

*13DPO*: Woke up with a sore throat. Mild heartburn. Increased cm. Diarrhoea, very gassy. In calm mood with no other symptoms today.

*14DPO*: Nausea and light-headedness all day (I had little sleep and I've had this kind of nausea before when I was fatigued). A pimple popping up.
Major increase in drive today.

*15DPO*: On-off bbs discomfort + acid reflux again. Cm feels wet. More acne. Muscles aching. A bit gassy and diarrhoea continues. Stuffy nose and mild sore throat.
No nausea or fatigue (slept well).

*16DPO*: Started spotting and progressing to AF. Diarrhoea, muscle aches and increased cm.


----------



## Carafaile

So I posted a few days ago, but haven't really gotten a response . My symptoms are becoming more and more apparent. 

6DPO- twingy cramps left/right side
7DPO- same
8DPO- Nausea, continued pains
9DPO- nausea, acid reflux (never had before) increased urination, continued pains
10DPO- hungry all the time, but nausea in the morning, pains there but barely noticeable, heartburn
11DPO tired all the time, nausea, left side pains
12dpo, very nauseous. Pains have subsided, sore BBS
13dpo (today) woke up at 4am and immediately threw up, still nauseous this morning, sore BBS

AF due on 1/2/16 . wanting to test now, but no test. Tried to test yesterday and dropped it in the toilet :(


----------



## mrs unicorn

lesondemavie said:


> Already on to the next tww...
> 
> 1 DPO: Nothing really, just a bit of a mood drop
> 2 DPO: Still nothing, woke up feeling warm, mood ok
> 3 DPO: mood swing, some mild pain on right side, woke up feeling warm
> 4 DPO: Mood swing
> 5 DPO: Nothing
> 6 DPO: Some pain/discomfort on right side, slightly sore nipples, inreased libido, sticky/watery cm, cp - HSC, fatigue
> 7 DPO: Some pain in right bb, sticky/watery cm, cp - HSC feels flat, pain on right side, BFN
> 8 DPO: Same pain in right bb, itchy/sensitive nipples, sticky/watery cm, cp - HFC, BFN
> 9 DPO: Temp pretty level for this LP, should drop tomorrow, counting myself out and already preparing for the next cycle, BFN
> 10 DPO: Temp drop right on schedule. Alright AF...happy new year to me...let's just get this over with...
> 
> _Update: I poas because I just wanted to be sure before going out to celebrate new years tonight. I was certain it would be a BFN...but lo and behold a vvf line appeard. So I pulled out another brand and again a vvf. So I pulled out a third brand and yet again a vvf line. I flipped out and then ran to the store for some epts and a digital. I've been skeptical and not wanting to let the words leave my mouth just in case I'm wrong, but I ept was pretty clear...I have my BFP!!!_
> 
> Looking back, the only big difference from other cycles was my CM. it usually goes sticky, tacky about half way through my LP...but this time it was watery, which I had never seen before. Watery and clear, but not slippery like during my fertile window. I noted it as watery/sticky since it wasn't slippery but really it wasn't very sticky at all. I just wasn't sure how to classify it. It is still the same now a few days after my BFP. All the other crazy symptoms that I used to think meant I was pg were completely absent.
> 
> We did two things differently this cycle: 1) I stayed horizontal for 5-10 minutes before getting up to clean off. Nothing fancy. No legs in the air or pillows under hips. 2) I cut out alcohol during my FP since this is the phase in which the egg develops and alcohol has been shown to affect egg quality. Could be coincidental, but if not hope it helps!

Congratulations!!! I've been away from the boards for a few weeks over Christmas so only just seen this. So happy for you! X


----------



## Carafaile

Carafaile said:


> So I posted a few days ago, but haven't really gotten a response . My symptoms are becoming more and more apparent.
> 
> 6DPO- twingy cramps left/right side
> 7DPO- same
> 8DPO- Nausea, continued pains
> 9DPO- nausea, acid reflux (never had before) increased urination, continued pains
> 10DPO- hungry all the time, but nausea in the morning, pains there but barely noticeable, heartburn
> 11DPO tired all the time, nausea, left side pains
> 12dpo, very nauseous. Pains have subsided, sore BBS
> 13dpo (today) woke up at 4am and immediately threw up, still nauseous this morning, sore BBS
> 
> AF due on 1/2/16 . wanting to test now, but no test. Tried to test yesterday and dropped it in the toilet :(

Waited a couple extra days to make sure! BFP


----------



## lesondemavie

Congrats Cara! I was going to say that the fatigue and nausea really set in for me at 11 DPO too! I tested at 10 :)


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Hi ladies!:flower: 

First time posting here. TTC our third baby :), first cycle for us and i currently have a 29 day cycle length with a 14 day luteal phase.

I'm 26 hubby is 27 and we have two DDs aged 4 and almost 2 :kiss:

*~Let us begin!~*

AF: dec 10 2015

CD15: Christmas eve! peak cb digi opk! EWCM and an upset stomach, cervix is SHOW.

*O* CD16: Christmas day! Cm creamy, bloated, left side of belly feels tight. Cervix is lower, harder and closed.

1dpo: sticky cm, no symptoms to note. 

2dpo: no symptoms.

3dpo: right and left ovarian twinges. i bf'd dd2 until july 2015, my milk 
has gone thick and sticky? before O it was white and thin.

4dpo: Heartburn, what the? i don't get heartburn lol. right ovarian twinges, tired, boobs sore on sides.

5dpo: same as yesterday.

6dpo: runny/stuffy nose, feeling hot, heartburn, cramping on right side, gassy and bloated.

7dpo: feeling hot and a little nauseous, heartburn in pm, uterine heaviness and tightenings. Very nauseous from 10pm.

8dpo: nausea in am, frequent bm, belly button tugging left side, nausea in pm, upset stomach after dinner, softer cervix, milky cm, heartburn, Letdown feeling in boobs. 
Hubby ate strawberry icecream on the couch while we were watching a movie, the smell made me want to puke :haha:

9dpo: sore throat, completely out of the blue! frequent bm, shooting pains in boobs, cramping, vaginal walls are swollen?

10dpo: dull ache right ovary, shooting pains in boobs, frequent bm, heartburn, sensitive nips, vaginal walls still swollen.

11dpo: Cervix high, med and closed. Sensitive nips, dull ache in ovaries both sides. sides of boobs feel like they are getting worse. sore throat is gone? tired. Ache alternating between left and right sides all day. gurgly stomach.

AF due on the 8th of jan 16.

Overall? feeling pretty positive :thumbup:


----------



## Carafaile

Now the sore boobs are setting in for me! I feel like their gonna explode! Im 19 dpo I think!


----------



## dinky

Here we go cycle #4. I got a positive opk on cd13, back to negative on cd14. I'm on cd15 now, I put a false temp in for tomorrow on ff (I used the same temp as I got today) and it gave me crosshairs on cd13 the day I got my pos opk. I'm sure I ovulated yesterday on cd14 though as I I've had o pains for the past few days but yesterday they were the strongest. But I'll go by what ff says so today I'm 2dpo. Here are my symptoms.

1dpo. Tender ovaries, tender boobs

2dpo. Tender boobs, tired

3dpo. Temp rise, graduated to crosshairs! Tender boobs, so tired but that's down to not sleeping well the past few nights, skin break out on chin, aches in the uterus area in the pm whilst sat relaxing

4dpo. Slight temp drop, pinches, twinges and pressure in uterus, woke up with a slight sore throat, tender boobs on the sides, constipated, sore stomach muscles like I've done a lot of sit ups but I haven't! Lower back pains, random quick shooting pains in uterus area

5dpo. Had a good sleep last night for once, temp rise, sore boobs, cervix low firm and closed, constipated, sore tummy muscles, stitch like pain on right side all day

6dpo. Temp dropped quite a bit, tender boobs, bloated, heartburn after dinner couldn't eat much

7dpo. Temp rise, sore boobs, cervix high medium and slightly open might sounds strange but my cervix seems to be pointing the wrong way like it's moved?? It's not done that before but can't say if it's a sign or not, cramps in pm, squinter on ic?!

8dpo. Slight temp rise but had a rubbish nights sleep, did ic with fmu bfn, sore boobs, constipated, done more tests all bfn, boobs less tender maybe failed implantation? Heartburn

9dpo. Temp rise, tender boobs but not as sore as before :( feel cold and can't warm up, dull aches in uterus, bfn

10dpo. Temp same as yesterday but took half hour earlier, sore boobs, still constipated which is unusual for me I've normally had a ibs attack by now but that could be down to the iron tablets I've started taking, cervix low firm and closed, bfn, sharp shooting pains in uterus

11dpo. Temp rise, sore boobs, feel a little bit sick, headache, tight chest, tired, ff says chart went 'possibly triphasic' on cd21 (8dpo), bfn :(

12dpo. Temp drop, diarrhea, crap nights sleep, sore boobs, bfn

13dpo. Temp drop, af due today can feel her about to make her entrance! Back ache, af cramps, feeling low, sore boobs, very *windy*, lots of creamy cm keep thinking af has arrived, diarrhea, very tired, squinter on test

14dpo. Massive temp drop just waiting for af now, tender bobs have gone, lower back ache, cervix still high but firm and slightly open, headache, fatigue, tender boobs returning in the pm, increased cm, bfn, checked cervix at 9.30pm and saw red blood! Cd1.


----------



## Shakeitout

I'm gonna join on here too! 

I'm 29, ttc #2 and this is my first cycle. 

Cycles tend to be 27/28 days long. 
DTD on cd10 and cd11. Ovulated (I think) cd14. Annoying we couldn't DTD anymore this cycle due to work hours. However, my other half insists he has SAS trained sperm who carry survival kits and maps, so hopefully some were strong enough to swim the distance! Haha

1dpo. No symptoms

2dpo. Feel like I have more saliva than usual.


----------



## mrs unicorn

I wasn't going to do this this cycle but I have everything noted down in my phone, so here it is! 3rd cycle TTC#1. 28 day cycle, normally o cd13.

1 DPO - creamy but stretchy cm, strong o pains both sides, skin break out.
2 DPO - creamy but stretchy cm, mild twinges in bbs, bloated, tired, light cramps PM.
3 DPO - creamy but stretchy cm, vivid dreams, bloated, tickle on left of uterus.
4 DPO - watery cm, didn't sleep well, twinges in bbs, o pains? (Bit odd)
5 DPO - watery cm, tired, hungry, vivid dreams, skin break out again!
6 DPO - creamy cm, vivid dreams, lt cramps on and off, tired, skin break out.
7 DPO - creamy cm, lt cramps on and off, nausea from midday.
8 DPO - sticky cm, sharp pains on left, bloated, irritated.
9 DPO - creamy cm, bbs hurt a tiny bit on sides, cramps on left, bloated, nausea, skin break out.
10 DPO - creamy cm, vivid preggo dream, strong nausea am, bbs hurt a little bit, BFN.
11 DPO - creamy cm, lt nausea after eating, bbs hurt a little bit, vivid dream. Then:bfp:Faint on IC but strong on FRER! Woop finally get to go green!!

I haven't felt much difference this cycle. The only things are my skin broke out terribly, I was tired during the week after o (am fine now), and my bbs don't hurt much. Normally they hurt a lot more. Good luck and :dust:to all.


----------



## lesondemavie

mrs unicorn said:


> I wasn't going to do this this cycle but I have everything noted down in my phone, so here it is! 3rd cycle TTC#1. 28 day cycle, normally o cd13.
> 
> 1 DPO - creamy but stretchy cm, strong o pains both sides, skin break out.
> 2 DPO - creamy but stretchy cm, mild twinges in bbs, bloated, tired, light cramps PM.
> 3 DPO - creamy but stretchy cm, vivid dreams, bloated, tickle on left of uterus.
> 4 DPO - watery cm, didn't sleep well, twinges in bbs, o pains? (Bit odd)
> 5 DPO - watery cm, tired, hungry, vivid dreams, skin break out again!
> 6 DPO - creamy cm, vivid dreams, lt cramps on and off, tired, skin break out.
> 7 DPO - creamy cm, lt cramps on and off, nausea from midday.
> 8 DPO - sticky cm, sharp pains on left, bloated, irritated.
> 9 DPO - creamy cm, bbs hurt a tiny bit on sides, cramps on left, bloated, nausea, skin break out.
> 10 DPO - creamy cm, vivid preggo dream, strong nausea am, bbs hurt a little bit, BFN.
> 11 DPO - creamy cm, lt nausea after eating, bbs hurt a little bit, vivid dream. Then:bfp:Faint on IC but strong on FRER! Woop finally get to go green!!
> 
> I haven't felt much difference this cycle. The only things are my skin broke out terribly, I was tired during the week after o (am fine now), and my bbs don't hurt much. Normally they hurt a lot more. Good luck and :dust:to all.

Congrats! So happy for you! Come join the September Snugglers :)


----------



## Country15

I'm 24 years old. My last period was 12/19/2015. My period for the past year has always been irregular but has never gone past 20 days. I was late taking the pill a couple days since my last period and based off of what I've researched my ovulation would have been around 12/25/2015 which ironically was when I last had unprotected sex (not knowing when I ovulate). My breasts seem bigger to me and were pretty sore for a few days around New Years. My nipples seem to be bigger but haven't changed color and my nipples are sensitive all the time lately and are harder more often than not. I've had some abdominal cramping as well. I haven't ever been one to have cramping or tender breasts when PMS hits. I usually only get a sore back. In addition, I've been checking my cervix for the past week and for 4 days it was almost too high to touch and so I couldn't tell if it was soft, hard, open or closed. Today it dropped to about medium and is soft and feels open to me. I've never had children and my fiancé and I aren't trying right now (want to wait till after the wedding). I read that the cervix is generally closed if pregnant and is generally only open when menstrating and when ovulating and is only soft when ovulating or pregnant. I should have started my period today and didn't. I took a pregnancy test today and it was negative. I'm not sure what to think. I've read a few comments about how long it took to get a positive result. I'm just trying to get thoughts on the situation. Any and all comments are welcome. Thank you!


----------



## Trying4first1

Just to give some hope. The month I got my last BFP absolutely nothing was different. Was very shocked to get a BFP when I tested at 11dpo! Only thing diff on 11dpo when I came to test I had tons and tons of EWCM. Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## Shakeitout

Shakeitout said:


> I'm gonna join on here too!
> 
> I'm 29, ttc #2 and this is my first cycle.
> 
> Cycles tend to be 27/28 days long.
> DTD on cd10 and cd11. Ovulated (I think) cd14. Annoying we couldn't DTD anymore this cycle due to work hours. However, my other half insists he has SAS trained sperm who carry survival kits and maps, so hopefully some were strong enough to swim the distance! Haha
> 
> 1dpo. No symptoms
> 
> 2dpo. Feel like I have more saliva than usual.

3dpo. Nothing

4dpo. Nothing

5dpo. Sore throat.


----------



## bakedbean

I hope this will give some ladies hope.

We only DTD once, 4 days before ovulation. 

1dpo - 7dpo - nothing notable
8 dpo - one wipe of very light brown CM
9dpo - bloated, constipated (extremely), cramps, gassy, headache.
10 dpo - bloated, constipated (extremely), cramps, gassy, one wipe of yellowy browny cm. 
11dpo - constipation, cramps, headache, nausea 
12 dpo - nothing notable, still having cm.
13 dpo - really tired, cramps sleeping in until 11am, and having pregnancy dreams. Stuffy nose too! 
14dpo - same as above, tired, bloated, extra hungry, cramps.
15dpo - NEGATIVE ON CB DIGITAL. Still sleeping in until 11am, still got cm (creamy/watery), cramps, still bloated and extra hungry.
16dpo - grumpy, tired, cramps, hungry, bloated - no longer constipated though. 
17 dpo - Really bad cramps last night. I thought AF would be here today. BFP on IC!


----------



## mrs unicorn

Congratulations bakedbean! There's a September group called September snugglers, hope to see you over there. X


----------



## bakedbean

mrs unicorn said:


> Congratulations bakedbean! There's a September group called September snugglers, hope to see you over there. X

Thank you! Just realised you got a bfp too! yay! :D Our due dates aren't far apart!


----------



## AngelWings215

Did AF show up?



Mocha_Baby XD said:


> Hi ladies!:flower:
> 
> First time posting here. TTC our third baby :), first cycle for us and i currently have a 29 day cycle length with a 14 day luteal phase.
> 
> I'm 26 hubby is 27 and we have two DDs aged 4 and almost 2 :kiss:
> 
> *~Let us begin!~*
> 
> AF: dec 10 2015
> 
> CD15: Christmas eve! peak cb digi opk! EWCM and an upset stomach, cervix is SHOW.
> 
> *O* CD16: Christmas day! Cm creamy, bloated, left side of belly feels tight. Cervix is lower, harder and closed.
> 
> 1dpo: sticky cm, no symptoms to note.
> 
> 2dpo: no symptoms.
> 
> 3dpo: right and left ovarian twinges. i bf'd dd2 until july 2015, my milk
> has gone thick and sticky? before O it was white and thin.
> 
> 4dpo: Heartburn, what the? i don't get heartburn lol. right ovarian twinges, tired, boobs sore on sides.
> 
> 5dpo: same as yesterday.
> 
> 6dpo: runny/stuffy nose, feeling hot, heartburn, cramping on right side, gassy and bloated.
> 
> 7dpo: feeling hot and a little nauseous, heartburn in pm, uterine heaviness and tightenings. Very nauseous from 10pm.
> 
> 8dpo: nausea in am, frequent bm, belly button tugging left side, nausea in pm, upset stomach after dinner, softer cervix, milky cm, heartburn, Letdown feeling in boobs.
> Hubby ate strawberry icecream on the couch while we were watching a movie, the smell made me want to puke :haha:
> 
> 9dpo: sore throat, completely out of the blue! frequent bm, shooting pains in boobs, cramping, vaginal walls are swollen?
> 
> 10dpo: dull ache right ovary, shooting pains in boobs, frequent bm, heartburn, sensitive nips, vaginal walls still swollen.
> 
> 11dpo: Cervix high, med and closed. Sensitive nips, dull ache in ovaries both sides. sides of boobs feel like they are getting worse. sore throat is gone? tired. Ache alternating between left and right sides all day. gurgly stomach.
> 
> AF due on the 8th of jan 16.
> 
> Overall? feeling pretty positive :thumbup:


----------



## AngelWings215

I don't temp or use opks so I'm not exactly sure when I O'ed but my 2 apps show the 6th and the 8th. Instead of doing DPO I'll just do my symptoms so far by day. Last AF was 12/18/15. Cycles are 33-36 long.

1/1- HNY! Lower left back pain/ creamy CM

1/2- nothing 
1/3- sharp cramp on left side
1/4- gushes of white creamy discharge throughout the day 

1/5- glob of snotty looking CM around 3. Maybe O coming?

1/6 to 1/8 *predicted O days* 1/8 sharp cramps

1/9- bbs sore; more snotty/stretchy CM

1/10- bbs sore; CM is sticky/tacky

1/11- lots of creamy/watery CM

1/12- bbs still sore, headache, peeing more, slight cramps

1/13- white, watery CM, pinching pains on lower left side, bbs still sore 

1/14- bbs sore, CM white/creamy also sticky/tacky



**My Calendar app says 7 days til AF, Glow app says 11** FX'ed that both are wrong!!


----------



## Jaxie086

Cycle number 5!!! Woop woop!!!

So, this cycle has been all over the charts. Literally. My temps that I recorded didn't really show any ovulation and the temps were not typical for me. I don't know what happened. I recorded them at the same time everyday too. 

Then, the ovulation sticks I used weren't working properly. The control line was waaayyyy too light. I can understand if this happens to one stick, but it happened with every single one. I've used this brand before and didn't have this problem. Must have been a bad batch? 

So, needless to say I was pretty bummed about this cycle from the start. I had no idea when or even if I ovulated but, from experience, I had a pretty good idea of the time frame in which I usually ovulate. So I made sure that we BDd plenty around that time.

My breasts have been a little sore for just over a week I think. My nipples started getting sore yesterday along with it. Those are the only symptoms I have had.

Here comes the good news.... Yesterday (1/11) I went to use the bathroom and when I wiped I had little spots of red blood. Knowing when my period is supposed to be due, this is when I could have implanted! So maybe it's implantation blood?! I also took a prego test last night (I know it's best to do it in the morning) and didn't see any line. I went back to look at this morning and saw the very faintest of lines. I know, the test is technically null and void after about 10 minutes. But still! I'm excited!! Going to the store to get more prego tests and hopefully I'll be turning this post GREEN soon!!!

1/13 Well this cycle is a big fat NOPE. Got my period this morning. I guess the little bean didn't stick.... again. :growlmad:


----------



## MinaMae

Hi Ladies,

My paranoia has kicked in big time this month... I actively track my cycle (mostly for peace of mind now), but me and my boyfriend don't really time everything else. Occasionally, our activity lines up.. and it did this month. 

0-5 DPO - nothing abnormal to report
6 DPO - noticed light pink spotting w/ clear runny CM (only saw it once and it hasn't been back)
7 DPO - nothing really, I was at CES in Las Vegas so lots of walking... I was definitely tired but that could have been from anything, my lips were chapped (I never have chapped lips)
8 DPO - nausea, dizziness, fatigue, frequency of urination, more runny discharge, lips painfully chapped, super tired and irritable all day. I did drink the night before, I've had a hangover, this would be equivalent to the worst hangover ever so don't know
9 DPO - still feeling like crap, nausea, fatigue, frequency of urination, discharge, lips chapped
10 DPO - just really tired, I slept pretty much all day when I wasn't running to the bathroom, CP high and squishy but feels open, lips chapped
11 DPO - insomnia, fatigue, nausea, sleepy, CM creamy and thicker CP high and squishy, lips chapped
12 DPO - insomnia, fatigue, nausea off and on all day, sleepy, occasional breast pain but not soreness, CM creamy and thicker, CP high and squishy, lips still really dry
13 DPO - slept better, was really in the mood and BD'd last night then after had the WORST cramps like I felt nauseous and threw up, my breasts are sore on the top and sides, some cramps off and on today they haven't been that bad (not like normal pre-AF when I think I'm dying), still pretty tired most of the day, CP high and squishy, CM is clear and not as thick but also not like EWCM
14 DPO - pretty tired all day, breast throbbing, some nausea, have been cramping off and on since about midnight... feels like AF is going to start. CP high squishy, CM clear and kind of watery, no spotting or anything yet..
15 DPO - woke up this morning at 5am with terrible nausea, had some mild cramping earlier in the day but it didn't last. Breast pain has increased and nipples burn/ache. CM clear a little watery but isn't where I need a panty liner. CP high and squishy, I have noticed inside walls feel more swollen and it's harder to check than normal. 
16 DPO - No cramping through the night, or in the morning. I did have 2 moments in the afternoon for about 5-10 minutes with pretty moderate/severe cramping but they brief. More nausea (increased during my cramping moments). Breast pain/ache and nippe burn/ache has continued and is more persistant than before. Usually I forget I have bb's but now it's like a constant irritation/pain. CP high and squishy. Took a test this early morning AM - BFN. Pretty discouraging. Very tired and fatigued. Took two naps in the day and went to bed before 11PM. 
17 DPO - tested again this morning BFN. I just feel so weird and not like myself. I slept in until 10:30AM then took another nap in the afternoon. I haven't cramped at all today. My bb's are even more painful it's been all day very persistent throbbing. I've been nauseous off and on. CP is high and squishy, and my CM is way more watery and runny today. I keep going to the bathroom thinking AF has started and it's just more CM...
18 DPO - AF still hasn't shown up. I did not test today. I will in the AM. No cramping today, but I had a few times where I felt random pain in my lower abdomen and cervix. Breast throbbing and burning all throughout the day. Still pretty fatigued and tired. Fairly emotional I cried at a cute puppy playing with a cat video. Had some more nausea today and heartburn when hungry, it would go away if I ate something. CM is not as runny as yesterday, but still clear. CP is high squishy and closed. I've never felt it like this before. 
19 DPO - Cramping back at it either middle groin area or right groin. Cramping with the nausea made work today pretty miserable. CP high and soft. CM clear and wet. Breast pain/throbbing off and on throughout the day, but they aren't sore. Still felt pretty exhausted all day and not very hungry. Tested early this morning I stared at my test for a while. I think I might have seen the faintest line possible. We'll see if AF doesn't come.
21 DPO - AF finally came. :|

Glad to have this cycle restart. I'm thinking I probably ovulated around when I thought was 6 DPO. That's when I had a little bit of spotting and a lot of CM. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## EcoMama

Hey, 1st post on here.

I'm around dpo 14.
I've had on off tingly nipples since dpo 4.
Dpo 10/11/12 Heavy feeling in uterus area. 
Dpo 12/13 Nausea at night and insomnia.
Dpo 13/14 tired of an early evening.
Dpo 13/14 I have been having on off cramping and slight back ache like af is about to come, but I haven't suffered from inside thigh/crotch ache like I normally do before af.
Dry cm the whole time since ovulation.
Will test tomorrow.

AF arrived last night


----------



## jess_1984

just thought I would post on here as I stalked it a lot during my tww and I have my bfp so thought some things might come in useful for other people waiting. It's written from memory and little notes on fertility friend so a rough guide really

4dpo- I suddenly had horrible cramps at work that lasted about an hour and then seemed to vanish, I know it sounds a bit crazy and it was really early but I just felt pregnant, my uterus just felt fuller and reminded me of when I was pregnant with my daughter
6dpo cramps and nausea
8dpo smells were really bugging me today I seemed to be noticing them a lot more
9dpo tender full boobs, even a bit painful, feeling really ecstatically happy
10dpo cramps, nausea, irritability, tender boobs still, just feeling pregnant
11dpo felt sick most of the day unless I ate which was just like with my daughter, horrible taste in my mouth. Took a test as sure I was pregnant and got the start of a line :happydance:


----------



## AngelWings215

Congratulations!



jess_1984 said:


> just thought I would post on here as I stalked it a lot during my tww and I have my bfp so thought some things might come in useful for other people waiting. It's written from memory and little notes on fertility friend so a rough guide really
> 
> 4dpo- I suddenly had horrible cramps at work that lasted about an hour and then seemed to vanish, I know it sounds a bit crazy and it was really early but I just felt pregnant, my uterus just felt fuller and reminded me of when I was pregnant with my daughter
> 6dpo cramps and nausea
> 8dpo smells were really bugging me today I seemed to be noticing them a lot more
> 9dpo tender full boobs, even a bit painful, feeling really ecstatically happy
> 10dpo cramps, nausea, irritability, tender boobs still, just feeling pregnant
> 11dpo felt sick most of the day unless I ate which was just like with my daughter, horrible taste in my mouth. Took a test as sure I was pregnant and got the start of a line :happydance:


----------



## Weebles

It's that time again, 2nd cycle ttc. Made sure to BD on O day. (And of course prior to as well) We'd like a girl but we'd like a baby more so one month of gender swaying was enough for us. We used pre-seed this month but I'm not feeling confident that I ovulated, never got a positive OPK. If it doesn't happen this month I'll start charting bbt. For now I just have to trust my body and not the opk's. 

1dpo: Nothing to report.

2dpo: Noticed EWCM this morning so I used an OPK out of curiosity and it's pretty close to a positive. Had another go because I'm pretty sure now that I'm ovulating late this cycle. Feeling better, it's just a long cycle, not a non ovulatory one.

(I think it's best to go by cycle day at this point since I don't know the date of my ovulation this month)

cd17: Today's opk is less positive then yesterday. BD AGAIN... This late ovulation thing is exhausting for us both. I should have trusted the opk's but I was expecting them to match my period tracker app. Cramps started this afternoon. I checked back to last cycle and I had cramps on what I thought was 3dpo last month too... Makes me wonder if these are ovulation cramps and today is O day.. Maybe I've been ovulating later than I thought all along.

cd18: Watery discharge that's wear a liner heavy. Totally gross thought that it might be from BD the other day and if it is at least it hasn't happened before. Way TMI but it's not something normal for me. Cramps are gone. They were super heavy yesterday, I hope it was a good egg being released. Cervix is softer than ever. Like ever. Now I'm worried that I might O today because I can't BD anymore, I just can't. Opk is negative with no hint of a line.

cd19: Nothing to report.

cd20: If I keep telling myself I don't really feel nauseous does that make me nauseous? Not enough for it to be a pregnancy symptom.

cd21: Nothing worth reporting. I have early pregnancy symptoms every single month, I'm sensitive to the progesterone in my leutal phase and nothing yet has been different than a cycle when I'm not trying to conceive. Took a test, mostly just to test that the internet cheapies wouldn't give a false positive and to help rule out an eptopic... BFN that I'm totally cool with. I think I'm 4 or 5 dpo. 

cd23: I've had insomnia the last two nights. I just wasn't able to fall asleep and normally once my head hits the pillow I'm out. I hope this is a symptom.

cd24: Insomnia strikes again. This time I woke up four hours early and couldn't get back to sleep. Also realized my boobs don't hurt which is not totally unheard of but still pretty weird. I salted the cream cheese on my bagel. (midnight snack) Weird. Have some heartburn, morning coffee related... Weird again. My stomach is also upset. I normaly have some very mild naseua during my LP and this is a little stronger but NOTHING like morning sickness. Yet, anyway.

cd25: Another night of insomnia. Some mild AF like cramping. I've put on a few pounds, increased hunger and I'm afraid to exercise. Very moody... Probably because I can't sleep. Very tired. I might be nauseous. Testing tomorrow with FRER.

cd26: Not quite sleeping well but not insomnia either. Boobs are slightly tender. Mild cramps. No spotting! FRER is negative. :(

cd27: Tender boobs and cramps.. FRER is negative again. :( Still no spotting though and I can't help but think it's a sign. If I'm not pregnant maybe the prenatals are helping my leutal phase hormones do their thing. I'm still exhausted too. Sadly 5.5 hours of sleep felt amazing.

cd28: Really painful cramps woke me up. AF did not start, only slight spotting this morning. Boobs still tender. I feel sick to my stomach. BFN on FRER. If I ovulated on the 18th that puts me at 11dpo.. But maybe I ovulated on the 19th. Looking over my symptoms that was the last day my cervix was SHOW and maybe that watery discharge was fertile CM... That would still give me a shot this month even with the BFNs.


----------



## AngelWings215

I'm out. AF showed up about 10 minutes ago. 3 days early. I've been symptom spotting and just knew this was it &#128546;&#128546; &#128557;oh well onto the next cycle 



AngelWings215 said:


> I don't temp or use opks so I'm not exactly sure when I O'ed but my 2 apps show the 6th and the 8th. Instead of doing DPO I'll just do my symptoms so far by day. Last AF was 12/18/15. Cycles are 33-36 long.
> 
> 1/1- HNY! Lower left back pain/ creamy CM
> 
> 1/2- nothing
> 1/3- sharp cramp on left side
> 1/4- gushes of white creamy discharge throughout the day
> 
> 1/5- glob of snotty looking CM around 3. Maybe O coming?
> 
> 1/6 to 1/8 *predicted O days* 1/8 sharp cramps
> 
> 1/9- bbs sore; more snotty/stretchy CM
> 
> 1/10- bbs sore; CM is sticky/tacky
> 
> 1/11- lots of creamy/watery CM
> 
> 1/12- bbs still sore, headache, peeing more, slight cramps
> 
> 1/13- white, watery CM, pinching pains on lower left side, bbs still sore
> 
> 1/14- bbs sore, CM white/creamy also sticky/tacky
> 
> Had symptoms 1/15 and 1/16 forgot to note on here
> 
> 
> 
> **My Calendar app says 7 days til AF, Glow app says 11** FX'ed that both are wrong!!


----------



## TWIN58

2nd month ttc. I don't feel like I had much symptoms like last month, in which I supossidly had all pregnancy symptoms.
Really not sure when I ovulated but Ill just make it the 7th it was the darkest OPK test I had.

3DPO-light twinges in left side, moody, watery CM
4DPO- Light twinges in left side
5DPO- Nausea thinking about certain foods, 
6DPO- Nausea
7DPO-CM is egg white stretchy with white clumps?
8DPO- Nausea, :bfn:
9DPO- Feeling like im out, I think the nausea is my head playing with me.
10DPO- nausea, burping, creamy cm, acid stomach.:bfn:
11DPO- definite cramping but did not last, af peaking out? Lotiony cm. Shooting pain in nipples at night.
12DPO- watery cm, a little soreness in right breast, right sided twinge. Acne. More cramping in late afternoon, very strange sporadic pains in side, nipples tingling and purple around nipples (this happened last month too). Usually AF comes after cramps and cramps is intense for usually one only if af comes, so praying AF never comes[-o&lt; :bfn:
13DPO- Strange cramping all around lower abdomen especially right side. Nausea. No AF.:bfn: with IC. Stayed away from caffeine for 3 days so far.
14dpo Lower abdomen pain. No AF. Creamy cm . :bfn:
15DPO Woke up at 4am, couldnt sleep, breast tenderness and nausea. Thought for sure Im pregnant. :bfn: now I'm frustrated and going to not think about it...this month has been awful
16dpo nausea in morning (1 day late for AF). Lots of creamy cm. Seems like progesterone kicking up at night. Very gassy and uncontrollable flatulence through the night, first for me, lucky I'm in the comfort of my home!! Like seriously I need this weird agony to end.breast semi tender
17DPO Breasts seem to have gone flat. Lower abdomen pain. High cervix hard. waiting waiting waiting :coffee: Going to go drink some coffee
18DPO Breast tender again. Cervix high and soft again. Creamy lotiony cm. BFN. AF is 3 days late. 
19dpo breast sore. Cervix mid level hard. I had pressure in lowr abomin as if AF was about to start but it disappeared. Some twinges on right side. Diarrhea. still going crazy. :(
20dpo 4 days late breasts tender. Some weird twinges. Af not here
21dpo 5 days late breasts semi tender. Cramping lower back pain. Felt like af is coming. Cervix was high hard and maybe open? But again she never comes.nauseous at night. Nothing seems appetizing to me except ice cream. Burped up a little stomach contents but didn't fully throw up. Wanted to throw up bUT couldnt. Tired of these weird symptoms . Never felt like this before af.
22DPO BFN, going to give up and wait for AF
27 dpo very light bleeding. 
CD 2 What happened was I was getting concerned and started taking Fertilitiform W supplements (four day is ago) that would supposidly help with CM and regulate cycles...Well i think it jump started my period. Period is lighter and cramps is less painful (plus side) YAY on to next cycle!! 
THIS MONTH WAS 43 DAY CYCLE 
last Update: 2/6/15


----------



## kksy9b

I stalked this thread through my tww with DS in 2013 so thought this time around I would post. We aren't trying this month but my hormones have finally balanced post breastfeeding! I ovulated on my own and, DH knowing full well, opted to DTD unprotected but still withdrew. So as slim of a chance it is, I've been obsessing none the less lol.

3dpo- large amount of CM, cloudy and stretchy- most likely second estrogen surge

4dpo- still excess CM that comes off on TP when wipe

5dpo- bloated and slightly crampy. Feeling heavy in abdomen, loose stools and very tired

6dpo- bloating and slightly crampy, very tired. Eyes felt very heavy. Loose stools, dry CM starting to look sticky/tacky. noticed blue vein starting to show in shoulder

7dpo- lots of gas in the AM. Woke up with a headache/migraine and runny nose. Feel like I'm out. Increase water intake and it helps. headache. Dry CM with sticky/tacky consistency. light AF cramps in AM. Frequent urination. Bloating and heaviness in abdomen in PM. Distinct sharp pains (not painful)on left side by pelvic bone. Lasted a minute or so and went away. Heavy eyes/exhaustion

8dpo- no migraine. In AM had stringy, yellow tinted CM . Later had a large glob of cloudy CM on the TP. Rest of day, CM was damp on fingers, no excess. Moody and irritable. Heavy eyes in afternoon. Light AF cramps in afternoon. Veins slightly more distinct in shoulders/upper chest. Very visible in upper thighs.

9dpo- no migraine. veins more visible, medium AF cramps, some excess CM when wiped two different times. Cloudy and stretchy (not EW consistency). Heavy eyes but not as bad as previous days. frequent urination in evening. Weepy in evening, felt like i couldnt control/stop it. Feel like AF is on her way. Will test in the AM 

10dpo- bfn on a FRER. Veins the same/slightly less visible, nips sore, breasts heavy. small amounts of CM on tp- seems closer to EW consistency. Felt wet all day. No migraine. Feel out and like its all pointing to AF coming. Will test again at 12dpo if the witch doesn't show and symptoms continue. Frequent urination in evening

11dpo- sore nips, breasts full/heavy. wet and cramps. Feels like AF is coming. Period due today if follows last 4 months with short LP. All symptoms disappeared in afternoon except some nipple sensitivity but not as bad as in AM. Had some cloudy CM. Not quite EW consistency. Early AF cramps in the evening. Started spotting so out this month.


----------



## MumDreamz

I'm stalking this thread only on page 31 so far. I'm sure mine will be red, but I have fallen in love and had to post. 

_Cycle 1 year 2015_

I didn't use OPK's or temp so I'm off by DPO

BD on CD 12 only. Sat with legs in the air and pillow under the bum for 15 to 20 minutes :blush::dohh:

O on CD10 13dpo:nope:
O on CD11 12dpo:thumbup:
O on CD12 11dpo:happydance:

CD13: Tiny cramps
CD14: Tiny cramps, runny nose, eye irritation, slight headache
CD15: No CM, runny nose in evening, slight headache, dream of baby(ies), vaginal pokes
CD16: No CM, dry nose, tender breast (when poked), slight headache, 
CD17: No CM, slight runny nose, tender breast (when poked), headache
CD18: No CM, gassy, slight diarrhea, tender breast (accidentally brushed), foggy head
CD19: Scant CM, slight gas, tender breast (poked), headache in A.M., twinges near ovary's and BM (AF Symptoms), slight backache, CP still low.--Feel out of it
CD20: Felt 'wet' down there, stomach cramps, slight nausea, headaches all day
CD21: No CM, gassy, bathroom, headaches, (twinges left and right ovary-AF symptom), tender breast and I didn't need to poke them :)
CD22: CM is still scanty, CP raised up a little, very soft and closed, tender breast-on and off, bloated, diarrhea, headaches, Mood-laughed so hard at nothing that I cried and , twinges down there on both sides-AF sign, possible cramps, and fatigue
CD23: No CM, CP low and soft/firm, tender breast-on and off, bloating, twinges in lower stomach, light headaches, frequent urination-DH noticed, BFN, stinging pains in lower back-AF sign. The witch is on her way :(

I have no clue about cramps. AF only gave me extreme back pain and that was after the first day. Therefore, I just call them little twinges or pokes. 

3 More Days-Guessing AF will knock on the door tomorrow. I usually have spotting two-three days before. 

My cycle is off. I've been nocturnal this month. My day is 6pm to 5am. So, my days are crazy.


----------



## marycotter567

Hope this helps for those TTC, in the TWW -

We have been NTNP for #2 for about 10 months and got pregnant in the 2nd month of actively trying. I used wondfo ovulation strips, a cycle tracking phone app and in the month we got pregnant we used pre-seed. I think I ovulated on CD16 and we BD'd CD9, CD11, CD14, CD17 and CD19. I had a positive ovulation test on CD15 and I think I ovulated on CD16. Here are my symptoms by DPO:

3DPO: cramps, very achy breasts in the evening, stinky & silent gas in the evening (most likely just signs that I ovulated)
4DPO: minor cramps - mostly in the morning,tender/heavy breasts, some gas at night (again, probably signs that I ovulated)
5DPO: some gas (stinky, silent) at night
6DPO: some gas (stinky, silent) at night
7DPO: nothing notable
8DPO: nothing notable
9DPO: some af-like cramps, slightly tender/fuller breasts
10DPO: tender breasts all day, sharp af-like cramps after waking up that lasted for a few seconds, wetness in vaginal area, high sex drive (masturbated), exhausted, hungry all day, sweet/chocolate cravings - *BFN*
11DPO: tender/full breasts all day, high sex drive (masturbated), wet vagina, gas at night, sweet/chocolate cravings, bloated at night
12DPO: tender/full breasts, gas, pissed off/moody - *BFP*
13DPO: tender/full breasts, high sex drive (masturbated), pissed off/moody, bloated, stinky silent gas especially at night, *BFP*

Before I got my BFP, I thought my af was on her way because the symptoms were very similar.


----------



## dinky

Here we go cycle #4. I got a positive opk on cd13, back to negative on cd14. I'm on cd15 now, I put a false temp in for tomorrow on ff (I used the same temp as I got today) and it gave me crosshairs on cd13 the day I got my pos opk. I'm sure I ovulated yesterday on cd14 though as I I've had o pains for the past few days but yesterday they were the strongest. But I'll go by what ff says so today I'm 2dpo. Here are my symptoms.

1dpo. Tender ovaries, tender boobs

2dpo. Tender boobs, tired

3dpo. Temp rise, graduated to crosshairs! Tender boobs, so tired but that's down to not sleeping well the past few nights, skin break out on chin, aches in the uterus area in the pm whilst sat relaxing

4dpo. Slight temp drop, pinches, twinges and pressure in uterus, woke up with a slight sore throat, tender boobs on the sides, constipated, sore stomach muscles like I've done a lot of sit ups but I haven't! Lower back pains, random quick shooting pains in uterus area

5dpo. Had a good sleep last night for once, temp rise, sore boobs, cervix low firm and closed, constipated, sore tummy muscles, stitch like pain on right side all day

6dpo. Temp dropped quite a bit, tender boobs, bloated, heartburn after dinner couldn't eat much

7dpo. Temp rise, sore boobs, cervix high medium and slightly open might sounds strange but my cervix seems to be pointing the wrong way like it's moved?? It's not done that before but can't say if it's a sign or not, cramps in pm, squinter on ic?!

8dpo. Slight temp rise but had a rubbish nights sleep, did ic with fmu bfn, sore boobs, constipated, done more tests all bfn, boobs less tender maybe failed implantation? Heartburn

9dpo. Temp rise, tender boobs but not as sore as before**feel cold and can't warm up, dull aches in uterus, bfn

10dpo. Temp same as yesterday but took half hour earlier, sore boobs, still constipated which is unusual for me I've normally had a ibs attack by now but that could be down to the iron tablets I've started taking, cervix low firm and closed, bfn, sharp shooting pains in uterus

11dpo. Temp rise, sore boobs, feel a little bit sick, headache, tight chest, tired, ff says chart went 'possibly triphasic' on cd21 (8dpo), bfn*

12dpo. Temp drop, diarrhea, crap nights sleep, sore boobs, bfn

13dpo. Temp drop, af due today can feel her about to make her entrance! Back ache, af cramps, feeling low, sore boobs, very *windy*, lots of creamy cm keep thinking af has arrived, diarrhea, very tired, squinter on test

14dpo. Massive temp drop just waiting for af now, tender bobs have gone, lower back ache, cervix still high but firm and slightly open, headache, fatigue, tender boobs returning in the pm, increased cm, bfn, checked cervix at 9.30pm and saw red blood! Cd1.


----------



## Tmm2014

Was wondering if anyone could give me some insight. I haven't had a period since I got pregnant with my 22 month old son. I am still breastfeeding him. This month I noticed obvious ovulation discharged so I started using opk's clear blue advanced digital. I have gotten 8 days of blinking smiley faces. My discharge leveled out and I think I did ovulate around my 3rd and 4th day of blinking smiley face based on my discharge. For the past few days I have started getting really runny and sometimes thick but always yellow discharge. Like a pastel yellow. There is no itch or odor so I know it's not infection. Other sites I have read say it could be a sign of early pregnancy but I am still getting a blinking smiley faces. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Heatherga2015

Welp, I am back again......

didnt use any opks so this is a guess based off of CM and CP and cramps :shrug:

3DPO- gassy, bloated, insomnia :sleep::nope: , :sex: p.m.

4DPO- gassy, bloated, HUNGRY :wohoo: , and tired. :sleep:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Welp, I am back again......
> 
> didnt use any opks so this is a guess based off of CM and CP and cramps :shrug:
> 
> 3DPO- gassy, bloated, insomnia :sleep::nope: , :sex: p.m.
> 
> 4DPO- gassy, bloated, HUNGRY :wohoo: , and tired. :sleep: VERY CRAMPY AT NIGHT, it woke me up :cry:
> 
> 5DPO- still pinchy hurting cramps this morning :cry: and loads of gas and sore throat, runny nose. maybe this is a good sign? :shrug:

updated


----------



## ireadyermind

Annddd I'm back for cycle number 13!

BD'd EOD from the first signs of fertility. I got an almost positive OPK on the evening of January 15, but my body was unable to ovulate then. 

Using PreSeed (internally, 2g worth), and Vitex (when I can remember to take it, which is not so often)

+OPK on January 20, temp spike January 22, making today 1DPO. Trying to hold out on POAS until January 31st at the earliest. February 5th would be ideal.

*Ovulation Day* - Sensitive nipples, so much so that even just the fabric of my clothes on them was an annoyance. BD with DH at about 830pm. Sore lower abdomen, but I only notice it when I bend over. Super super short temper. Irritated over everything. Exhausted, went to bed at 8 instead of 930 or 10 but stayed awake til 930 with DH anyway. Very very bloated. Wedding band doesn't fit over my knuckle.


*1 DPO* - Temp spike. Woke up in a slightly better mood, but still irritable. Nipple sensitivity has decreased. Tender lower abdomen. Craving chocolate like crazy. Some of the bloat is coming off, urinating frequently. Wedding band still doesn't fit though. Lots of CM on undies. Sometimes feels like AF instead.


*2 DPO* - Got up 2x last night to pee, since the water weight/bloat is coming off. Wedding band fits today. Minor headaches today, very low energy. It's 5:30pm right now and I'm ready for bed! lol. Gassy, heartburn like CRAZY, nipples still a little sensitive, but aren't being irritated by my clothes any more. Crazy chocolate/sweets cravings. Moody. Lots and lots of CM, sometimes feels like AF.


*3 DPO* - Officially got cross hairs on FF today. Woop. Got up in the middle of the night to pee again. Left ovary is super tender and I couldn't sleep on my left side or my stomach at all last night. Made it difficult to get to sleep.

Woke up with very sensitive nipples and breasts today. Yikes! Just putting my arms down at my sides causes some discomfort when they touch my breasts. Sore lower abdomen today. Not as much CM as before.

Bedtime: pretty sharp pain on left ovary. Not unbearable, but really uncomfortable. Made it hard to get to sleep, and even just sitting on the couch after dinner was uncomfortable.

Tossed and turned all night and didn't sleep well at all.


*4 DPO* - Pain on left ovary seems to be gone for now. Ridiculously sensitive breasts today. When I blew my nose first thing this morning, there was a little blood - but after that first bit, there hasn't been more. Not feeling so many cravings for sweets today, appetite seems to have decreased. Feeling really chilly today. Bloating continues to decrease, wedding band fits like it should now but my fingers are still a little puffy.

Moody, moody, moody! Short tempered, going from 0 to b!tch in just a few seconds. I really tried to keep myself on an even keel, but this is so much more severe than anything I'm used to dealing with. I'm not sure how to help myself "mellow out". 

The dog, for whatever reason, refused to sit by his bowl at dinner time (that's the routine. He comes over and sits, then he gets food) and I was absolutely _livid_ over it. Why does he decide that this particular evening he's going to go get in his bed every time I say "Come"? I felt guilty over getting angry, but even so I was so upset over it for like an hour.

Hormones, ahoy!


*5 DPO* - Sore breasts, especially nipples. They feel a little too large for my bra. 

Woke up with severe sniffles, watery eyes, scratchy throat and sneezes. Like my normal allergies are in overdrive. Sometimes there's blood in the tissue when I blow my nose, sometimes not. 

Evening: started getting chills, couldn't get warm even after a shower! Breasts looked enormous in the bathroom mirror, perkier than normal?


*6 DPO* - Less moody today. Sniffles are worse, though. I feel lethargic but not tired today. Still able to accomplish housework and don't feel like I need a nap or anything, just feeling low. Moodiness seems to be fading.

CM is plentiful, enough to wet my underwear - but that is a regular monthly thing, nothing new. BBT dipped slightly this morning.

Can't get warm! Considering wearing mittens in the house!


*7 DPO* - Woke up STARVING. Still moody, but not the raging hormonal b*tch I was earlier in the week. Breasts tender. Lots of creamy CM. My poor underwear are constantly soaked in it. (Sorry if that's TMI, but you ARE here for detailed symptoms! lol) Craving sugar and carbs like CRAZY.

Wasn't tired enough to sleep, but had little to no motivation to do anything at all. Mostly wanted to curl up on the couch with a blanket and binge episodes on Netflix. Can't get warm, even in multiple layers of clothes and turning up the thermostat. 


*8 DPO* - Slept like a rock last night, and I'm usually the sort of person to toss and turn all night long. Woke up with a headache. Am I getting sick? DH said there was something going around at work.

Breasts still tender, but not as bad as they had been. Not feeling as chilled today as in previous days.

Around dinner time, felt sharp jabbing on the left side of my abdomen. It didn't last long, but it came and went for an hour or so. Gone by bedtime.


*9 DPO* - Slept pretty soundly again last night. Not really sure why - not that I'm complaining! I rarely get that kind of sleep without some kind of medicinal assistance (valerian root, otc sleep meds, etc.)

Had the craziest dream that AF started, but rather than normal flow, it was foam -- like soap suds from a bubble bath. How strange!

Woke up feeling a burning type sensation on the right side of my lower abdomen/pelvic area.

Around noon, I had something stuck between two of my molars. Food of some kind. I went to get it out, and my gums just started gushing blood. What on EARTH is that about? I floss several times a week, brush, etc. I had to stand over the sink rinsing my mouth over and over before I got most of the blood out. This isn't a normal TWW symptom for me. Gross.


*10 DPO* - POAS this morning, pretty sure it was BFN, but there were dye splotches all over the test area and around the control line. Bah! 10dpo is still early, anyway.

Tossed and turned last night. Arms ached, back ached, couldn't fall asleep and stay asleep. Woke up cranky and felt tired all day. Felt like I was ready for bed by 7pm today.

Around 2 or 3PM, started noticing tingling/prickling sensations in my nipples. It's still happening now, 5 hours later.

Felt really damp in underwear today, was worried AF had started very early, but when I went to the restroom to check, there wasn't much of anything there. Barely any CM, compared to previous days. Not sure where the "wet" feeling came from.


*11 DPO* - Had slight nausea, but massive heart burn. In fact, I've had heart burn all week long regardless of what I eat or drink. 

Other than sensitive nipples, nothing else to report. Can a LACK of symptoms be a symptom in and of itself? lol


*12 DPO* - BFN with FMU. Temp dropped a little bit today. I'm hoping it goes back up tomorrow! But looking at past charts, I always see a dip on 11 or 12 DPO, so I'm not really surprised at this one. Even with this dip, I'm still in. It's WAY above my coverline. As long as I don't drop to 98.0°F, I should be safe.

Whether or not it's below my cover line, once my temp hits 98.0 after 12DPO, I'm out.

FX'd that doesn't happen!


*13 DPO* - Temp back up. Nipples driving me CRAZY today! Feeling like they're burning, sometimes tingling, and very sensitive.

Slight twinges on left ovary. Corpus luteum cyst, maybe?

Drowsy today. It's 2 o'clock in the afternoon and I want a nap. 

CM is a sort of thin creamy texture. Was really abundant when I woke up this morning, but drying up later in the day.


*14 DPO* - BFN FMU. BBT dropped quite steeply this morning, but still above cover line. Pretty sure I'm out and AF will show as usual.

Still the burning nipple feeling. Coffee this morning has me feeling jittery when it normally doesn't, especially since I drank it with a good breakfast.

I have the shakes like I haven't eaten anything all day, but it's only been a few hours since lunch AND I had a snack about half an hour ago.

Really wet CM, but not much of it. AF is due at 16 DPO since I have a 15 day LP. 


*15 DPO* - BFN, started spotting in mid-afternoon. Pretty sure I'm out for this cycle.

*16 DPO* - AF arrived in full force. Much heavier than normal. Boo! On to next month!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Welp, I am back again......
> 
> didnt use any opks so this is a guess based off of CM and CP and cramps :shrug:
> 
> 3DPO- gassy, bloated, insomnia :sleep::nope: , :sex: p.m.
> 
> 4DPO- gassy, bloated, HUNGRY :wohoo: , and tired. :sleep: VERY CRAMPY AT NIGHT, it woke me up :cry:
> 
> 5DPO- still pinchy hurting cramps this morning :cry: and loads of gas and sore throat, runny nose. maybe this is a good sign? :shrug::sex: p.m.
> 
> 6DPO-:sex: a.m., my nipples are so sensitive not painful but when you brush on them it makes me wild. I am also very horny :haha: still a little gassy and very slightly nauseated but not enough to be like :sick:

updated


----------



## CountryMomma

Just got my BFP today on what I think was 19 DPO.. didn't track ovulation so this is just a guess.. but here are my symptoms:

1-2 DPO - a few cramps
3 DPO - AB muscles started to feel sore as though I had been working out and doing situps
4-8 DPO - Still sore AB muscles, pulling feelings behind my belly button, gassy, headaches
7 DPO - Light spotting 
9-11 DPO - Gassy, headaches, sore AB muscles still, heavy feeling in uterus like AF will be there any moment, getting nauseous at night
12-13 DPO - Same as above, light spotting started on 13 DPO, nausea still present
14-17 DPO - Bleeding one heavy gush in the morning on 15 DPO and 16 DPO then nothing rest of day and just spotting on 17 DPO. Still lots of nausea and headaches.
18-19 DPO - Very heavy feeling in uterus like AF is going to come back at any moment. Lost of nausea and noticed my hands were swollen. Tested with FRER on 18 DPO and BFN or vvvv faint BFP.. tested on 19 DPO with DT test and BFP!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 59


----------



## Nicoled1285

Positive OPK January 19

Fertility friend says I am a day behind what I thought I was in DPO so this could be a day off. 

4dpo- headache, cervix is higher, watery cm
5dpo- headache, cervix is so high can barely feel it (what I can feel it feels firm); cm is watery but sort of white
6dpo- headache, cervix is high can't touch it, creamy CM, stuffy nose, sore throat when I woke up (maybe getting sick)
7dpo- ears hurt, stuffy nose, sore throat (I feel legit sick at this point), cervix is now medium (I just started tracking so it could be low I can't tell but its like a middle finger length away), watery CM but not a lot of it. Feeling sorta depressed bc I want to be pregnant so bad and my cervix and falling and I am getting more dry.


----------



## Jenn95

*I'm using an HCG trigger shot for this cycle to kick start ovulation so some of my 'symptoms' can be contributed to that until about 8dpo (as per my doctor) just thought I should add that!*

Trigger shot January 23rd AM
Positive OPK January 23rd PM!

January 24th- 
O day- Pinching/pulling near left AND right ovaries, Cervix high-soft-open, EWCM, at home ICI 1pm
January 25th-
1DPO- Dizzy, "brain fog", headache, very tired (took a three hour nap), vivid dream, very bloated, (sorry TMI) bad gas, very irritable/moody 
2DPO- Nothing much really, slightly bloated, Cramping, a lot more energy then yesterday!
3DPO- *Had a dream last night that I was pregnant (like full term haha) and my great-grandmother (who has passed on many many years ago) told me "oh you're having a boy". Hope this is a good sign!!!!* Woke up nauseous :shrug: (to early for that symptom, probably in my head, grrr!), headache all day, very irritable (went off on my sister for dropping a plate on the floor when she came over, I feel so terribly about that now!), cramps (not like AF cramps more like a 'heaviness'), bloated, Lower left back pain (really annoying!!), right ovary pinching/pulling, TIRED!, dry CM
4DPO- Entire back aching, "brain fog", very tired! Took a three hour nap, sticky CM
5DPO- Super tired! Took the nap yesterday then still slept 12 hours last night, lower back ache (more towards left side), pinching/pulling left ovary, general heaviness in uterus area, Wet CM
6DPO- Pinching/pulling near left ovary, legs crampy, emotional roller coaster (happy, sad, mad, etc. all day), Lower back pain, TIRED!! (HCG out of my system got a negative hpt this morning so any "symptoms" from here out are definitely NOT from the trigger shot)
7DPO- "heavy" feeling in uterus/ovary area, Stuffy sinuses and sneezing like crazy, legs feel "heavy" like a very deep soreness in my muscles, nauseous (thinking thats just from stress/anxiety of TTC)


----------



## Heatherga2015

Congrats @ country momma


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Welp, I am back again......
> 
> didnt use any opks so this is a guess based off of CM and CP and cramps :shrug:
> 
> 3DPO- gassy, bloated, insomnia :sleep::nope: , :sex: p.m.
> 
> 4DPO- gassy, bloated, HUNGRY :wohoo: , and tired. :sleep: VERY CRAMPY AT NIGHT, it woke me up :cry:
> 
> 5DPO- still pinchy hurting cramps this morning :cry: and loads of gas and sore throat, runny nose. maybe this is a good sign? :shrug::sex: p.m.
> 
> 6DPO-:sex: a.m., my nipples are so sensitive not painful but when you brush on them it makes me wild. I am also very horny :haha: still a little gassy and very slightly nauseated but not enough to be like :sick:
> 
> 7DPO- nothing really, a little nauseated thats really it.

updated


----------



## emicakess

Hi ladies :wave: my OPK was positive on Saturday and my temp shot up today, so looks like I ovulated yesterday! That means I am 1 DPO. I am feeling positive about this month since this is the first month I've used OPK and temping. We were trying since October but kinda NTNP since I wasn't tracking. 

So I'll start my symptoms today

1dpo - nothing much yet. I have some energy today and I'm feeling happy. Fell asleep on the couch at 8 pm (I usually stay up til 11-12 and I always make it to bed)

2 dpo- morning- cramps, legs hurt, tired

3 dpo- crampy, bbs feel tingley

4 dpo- crampy, but feeling crampy is normal for me all month long due to PCS. Not feeling pregnant but its early still. Cervix low, firm. Cm tacky. Pretty typical for this time in my cycle

5-6 dpo- pretty normal.. except I can eat and want to eat way more than normal. Slightly crampy. Creamy cm

7 dpo- tired, brain fog, irritable and grumpy


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Welp, I am back again......
> 
> didnt use any opks so this is a guess based off of CM and CP and cramps :shrug:
> 
> 3DPO- gassy, bloated, insomnia :sleep::nope: , :sex: p.m.
> 
> 4DPO- gassy, bloated, HUNGRY :wohoo: , and tired. :sleep: VERY CRAMPY AT NIGHT, it woke me up :cry:
> 
> 5DPO- still pinchy hurting cramps this morning :cry: and loads of gas and sore throat, runny nose. maybe this is a good sign? :shrug::sex: p.m.
> 
> 6DPO-:sex: a.m., my nipples are so sensitive not painful but when you brush on them it makes me wild. I am also very horny :haha: still a little gassy and very slightly nauseated but not enough to be like :sick:
> 
> 7DPO- nothing really, a little nauseated thats really it. :nope:
> 
> 8DPO- crampy on the right side a little bit, nauseated slightly :wacko: acne is still here. cm is watery milky creamy if that makes sense.:shrug:
> 
> updatedClick to expand...


----------



## ireadyermind

Today's updates include severe mood swings, ack!

What do you gals do to help combat high levels of irritation and moodiness? I don't want to keep biting DH's head off for no reason.


----------



## Heatherga2015

ireadyermind said:


> Today's updates include severe mood swings, ack!
> 
> What do you gals do to help combat high levels of irritation and moodiness? I don't want to keep biting DH's head off for no reason.


Just realizing that it IS from hormones helps me to take a breather and not attack him, but sometimes i swear i think about hitting him in his head....with a bat:haha:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> Welp, I am back again......
> 
> didnt use any opks so this is a guess based off of CM and CP and cramps :shrug:
> 
> 3DPO- gassy, bloated, insomnia :sleep::nope: , :sex: p.m.
> 
> 4DPO- gassy, bloated, HUNGRY :wohoo: , and tired. :sleep: VERY CRAMPY AT NIGHT, it woke me up :cry:
> 
> 5DPO- still pinchy hurting cramps this morning :cry: and loads of gas and sore throat, runny nose. maybe this is a good sign? :shrug::sex: p.m.
> 
> 6DPO-:sex: a.m., my nipples are so sensitive not painful but when you brush on them it makes me wild. I am also very horny :haha: still a little gassy and very slightly nauseated but not enough to be like :sick:
> 
> 7DPO- nothing really, a little nauseated thats really it. :nope:
> 
> 8DPO- crampy on the right side a little bit, nauseated slightly :wacko: acne is still here. cm is watery milky creamy if that makes sense.:shrug:
> 
> 9DPO- :sex: a.m. ,CRAMPS :nope:, my cm is watery, cp is high, medium and closed. feeling slightly nauseated and a touch of fatigue :coffee: nothing serious other than uncomfortable cramps.
> 
> updatedClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> Welp, I am back again......
> 
> didnt use any opks so this is a guess based off of CM and CP and cramps :shrug:
> 
> 3DPO- gassy, bloated, insomnia :sleep::nope: , :sex: p.m.
> 
> 4DPO- gassy, bloated, HUNGRY :wohoo: , and tired. :sleep: VERY CRAMPY AT NIGHT, it woke me up :cry:
> 
> 5DPO- still pinchy hurting cramps this morning :cry: and loads of gas and sore throat, runny nose. maybe this is a good sign? :shrug::sex: p.m.
> 
> 6DPO-:sex: a.m., my nipples are so sensitive not painful but when you brush on them it makes me wild. I am also very horny :haha: still a little gassy and very slightly nauseated but not enough to be like :sick:
> 
> 7DPO- nothing really, a little nauseated thats really it. :nope:
> 
> 8DPO- crampy on the right side a little bit, nauseated slightly :wacko: acne is still here. cm is watery milky creamy if that makes sense.:shrug:
> 
> 9DPO- :sex: a.m. ,CRAMPS :nope:, my cm is watery, cp is high, medium and closed. feeling slightly nauseated and a touch of fatigue :coffee: nothing serious other than uncomfortable cramps.
> 
> 10DPO - gas, fatigue :coffee:, + sex drive :sex: p.m. , cramped really bad in my left ovary side :cry:
> 
> 11DPO - GASSY!!! fatigue, still have a cold now for 5 days now, + sex drive, +appetite.

updated


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies! 
It's been a while since my last post but here I am again. I wanted to post since it might help

Had IUI on January 12th
From 1 to 4 DPO I felt normal. The IUI this time didn't even hurt like others. Nurse said my cervix was open as a book which was good and made it easy.
At 5 DPO I had minor cramping
6 DPO I had a booster shot to help with LP so I put 5000 units of hcg
7 DPO regular soreness I get every month. Not really cramps but I feel sore. My breast feels sore too. This happened every cycle week before AF and then it goes away, 2 days later I always get AF
8,9 and 10 DPO were same just some soreness and sometimes cramping but mild
12 DPO I suspect AF will be here soon because my cramping feels just as if I am on period already. I go to we and when I wipe I see tiny little drops of bright red blood so I think she'll attack at night. Boomer!!
13 DPO cramps continue but no AF at all...
14 DPO I wonder what is going on, my breast is so sore but different now, is more in the nipples. I tested just to see if the shot is gone and got a strong BFP however I think it might be the shot so I called RE and they said not to trust anything until Sunday which will be 19 DPO? That is 14 days after shot
15 DPO I still feel cramps and soreness on nipples. Down there is soooo wet worst that during ovulation. I had to wear a pad every day and keept going to we thinking AF came but is just fluid from down there. Weird.
16 DPO same as before. Tested again BFP strong one however I won't believe is real till the day my RE said but I am feeling hopeful
17 DPO same as before but also add vivid dreams that kept waking me up. It felt as if I drank a jar of coffee that u can not sleep fully.
18 DPO tested again and still BFP. I think is the real thing now but still unsure. My breast at night looked huge! 
19 DPO dreamed I needed to wake up and test so I did and tested for first time with a digi cuz I know they are less sensitive. Came up PREGNANT so we are cautiously excited. I'm going for blood tomorrow morning praying it will be all good!! We are so thankful after 3 years trying we decided this was last month and we were going to take a break and now we will taking one for 9 months!!


----------



## corgankidd

I was not tracking as much as I did my prior months but I'll include what I remember. 

3dpo-now mildly crampy with the occasional intense pinch.
6-7 DPO - unusually low and super soft cervix
7dpo-now - sore boobs. Mainly on the sides but a little everywhere. 
Everyday since O has been slightly creamy or dry cm.
8dpo- got a glob of snotty looking cm. Killer backache!
8dpo - :bfp: !!

I am currently 9dpo


----------



## zyara1981

corgankidd said:


> I was not tracking as much as I did my prior months but I'll include what I remember.
> 
> 3dpo-now mildly crampy with the occasional intense pinch.
> 6-7 DPO - unusually low and super soft cervix
> 7dpo-now - sore boobs. Mainly on the sides but a little everywhere.
> Everyday since O has been slightly creamy or dry cm.
> 8dpo- got a glob of snotty looking cm. Killer backache!
> 8dpo - :bfp: !!
> 
> I am currently 9dpo

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## zyara1981

Had my beta today. Waiting for results tomorrow morning. Feels like eternity lol...


----------



## 5Miracles

Many heartfelt congrats to the BFP mamas! And here's many prayers and wishes for the rest of us to get our healthy BFP's too!:dust:

Ok--and these dates aren't exact because my system had a wonky response to an Rx I was temporarily on:


4 DPO (?)--woke up like I was wearing a moonboot--_all over my body_. I am not a morning person, but this _reaaaaally _was off the charts tired.
5/6 DPO (?)--period pms-y twinges, waiting for AF. Slight nausea, slight dizziness when getting up from sitting a few times.
7 DPO (?)--Lay down at 1pm and took a nap because I was so tired, _it felt like my life depended on it_. This is SO not normal for me...Still having the period/pms-y twinges, and each and every time looking for red but finding nothing but regular wetness.
8/9 DPO (?)--still occasionally getting those nasty lil twinges, and I'm accepting AF will be coming and wear a pad so I don't embarrass myself like I did several times as a preteen. Still thought, no AF, no spotting at all. WEIRD A$$ dreams though--and I never remember my dreams ordinarily. Constipated...and I drink a LOT of water each and every day...but it's not helping me now...
10 DPO (?)--:bfn:. Couldn't stand it--I POAS. Also, I checked my cervix--high, closed and hard as a rock....internet says that could mean different things....(sigh)...
11/12 DPO (?)--more twinges, but they're still not the BIG ones...but still wearing a small pad just in case. Had a flash of nausea in the afternoon and felt the room tilt a bit upon standing, but nothing major. MORE weird dreams--nothing about pregnancy--that was a few months ago lol--this time it was about my inlaws and a friend of mine they've never met. Discussed with DH and more giggles ensued. Still having problems going #2...
13 DPO (?)--:bfn:. Keeping my chin up and just doing my best to keep all of this out of my mind ;). I did wake up with a headache. In the evening, my stomach area there abouts felt warm...like I had a heating pad on it, but I didn't. Otherwise, I was enjoying reading and posting on this site, especially the more I come here, the less I drive my husband crazy! :D
14 DPO (?)--:bfn: again--but VERY nauseated and my DH's cooking almost made me gag, which is NOT normal (and he is a good cook :) )
15 DPO (?)--Felt AF symptoms pretty hard, and went potty--when I wiped, had a light pink bloody spot--so I was like "ok, here AF is!"--disappointed, but no more blood after that...
16 DPO (?)--No more blood seen, but I did have a full, heavy pelvic feeling. I am sooper, dooper tired...like I am encased in molasses...wondering if what happened last night was possibly implantation bleeding, which I've not ever experienced before, but I'm still waiting... 
17 DPO (?)--like an ass, I tested...again...:bfn: still but _still _no AF or spotting!



Will definitely update with red or green once I get a BFP or AF...

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dinky

back again :) got pos opks on cd11 and cd12 so here we go!

Ovulation day cd12, horrendous ovulation pains in both ovaries but worse on the right one, sore boobs, sciatica on the right side

1dpo. Tender ovaries, sore boobs,

2dpo. Ff gave me crosshairs today for cd11 but I'm convinced I o'd on cd12 so switched my settings to fam so hopefully I'll get crosshairs tomorrow! Constipated, sore boobs, conjunctivitis :(

3dpo. Woke up with a banging headache,still got conjunctivitis, ff put Crosshairs on for cd12 with the settings on fam, sore boobs, headache kept coming back through the day but easing off with paracetamol 

4dpo. Sore throat, headache, sore boobs, awful shin bone pain in my right leg, constipated

5dpo. Still got conjunctivitis, still suffering from insomnia it's been 4 nights now so I'm really tired, constipated, sore boobs, face full of spots when normally they clear up during tww, very 'windy'

6dpo. Stomach cramps in the am, managed to sleep better last night but still only got about 4 hours all together so I'm still tired, sore boobs, conjunctivitis almost cleared up.

7dpo. Sore boobs, conjunctivitis has come back, weird ovulation type pains

8dpo. Sore boobs, constipated, sore throat in the morning

9dpo. Really sore boobs, diarrhea, stomach cramps, squinter on ic, bfn in pm, really really tired

10dpo. Sore boobs, tired

11dpo. Sore boobs, bfn on frer :(

12dpo. Sore boobs, af type cramps, sore throat,tight chest, headache, bfn with smu

13dpo. Sore boobs, tonsillitis, bfn, af started 9.30pm


----------



## ireadyermind

CountryMomma said:


> Just got my BFP today on what I think was 19 DPO.. didn't track ovulation so this is just a guess.. but here are my symptoms:
> 
> 1-2 DPO - a few cramps
> 3 DPO - AB muscles started to feel sore as though I had been working out and doing situps
> 4-8 DPO - Still sore AB muscles, pulling feelings behind my belly button, gassy, headaches
> 7 DPO - Light spotting
> 9-11 DPO - Gassy, headaches, sore AB muscles still, heavy feeling in uterus like AF will be there any moment, getting nauseous at night
> 12-13 DPO - Same as above, light spotting started on 13 DPO, nausea still present
> 14-17 DPO - Bleeding one heavy gush in the morning on 15 DPO and 16 DPO then nothing rest of day and just spotting on 17 DPO. Still lots of nausea and headaches.
> 18-19 DPO - Very heavy feeling in uterus like AF is going to come back at any moment. Lost of nausea and noticed my hands were swollen. Tested with FRER on 18 DPO and BFN or vvvv faint BFP.. tested on 19 DPO with DT test and BFP!!


Wow, congrats! It sounds like you were a late implanter, which gives me some hope! 

Did you test at all before this day? Or were you one of those iron-willed gals that could resist the temptation to POAS every morning? :haha:

H&H 9mos!


----------



## broodymrs

6dpo slight pinching/cramping, sore boobs. 

8dpo sore boobs, cramping, lots of creamy cm. Shoulder pain (a sign of impending af normally unfortunately). 

9dpo. Really crampy tum and lower back. Boobs really sore. Achey legs and shoulders (could be due to acupuncture yesterday?, achey shoulders normally pre af sign)

10dpo. Cramps continue. Feel like pre af cramps. Sore boobs. Lower back ache. Tested with IC using FMU. BFN. Will update my colour if/when af arrives

That's it for now! Will update when I have more/know more!


----------



## emicakess

emicakess said:


> Hi ladies :wave: my OPK was positive on Saturday and my temp shot up today, so looks like I ovulated yesterday! That means I am 1 DPO. I am feeling positive about this month since this is the first month I've used OPK and temping. We were trying since October but kinda NTNP since I wasn't tracking.
> 
> So I'll start my symptoms today
> 
> 1dpo - nothing much yet. I have some energy today and I'm feeling happy. Fell asleep on the couch at 8 pm (I usually stay up til 11-12 and I always make it to bed)
> 
> 2 dpo- morning- cramps, legs hurt, tired
> 
> 3 dpo- crampy, bbs feel tingley
> 
> 4 dpo- crampy, but feeling crampy is normal for me all month long due to PCS. Not feeling pregnant but its early still. Cervix low, firm. Cm tacky. Pretty typical for this time in my cycle
> 
> 5-6 dpo- pretty normal.. except I can eat and want to eat way more than normal. Slightly crampy. Creamy cm
> 
> 7 dpo- tired, brain fog, irritable and grumpy

I got my :bfp: at 9 dpo, I didn't have too many symptoms I actually thought I was out! One of my days before my bfp I was super irritable and snappy at OH which is abnormal. My biggest symptom was that I was super hungry (still am) 
After I got my bfp I've been kinda nausous and fantiqued, also my nipples have started being sensitive. And every day I cramp like I'm on my period


----------



## broodymrs

6dpo slight pinching/cramping, sore boobs. 

8dpo sore boobs, cramping, lots of creamy cm. Shoulder pain (a sign of impending af normally unfortunately). 

9dpo. Really crampy tum and lower back. Boobs really sore. Achey legs and shoulders (could be due to acupuncture yesterday?, achey shoulders normally pre af sign)

10dpo. Cramps continue. Feel like pre af cramps. Sore boobs. Lower back ache. Tested with IC using FMU. BFN. Will update my colour if/when af arrives

10dpo spotting, pretty sure it's af


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello. New here. Hoping to get some insight.


1 dpo: really crampy and fatigued
2 dpo: still crampy and fatigued, also nauseous and dizzy if I move too fast
3 dpo: woke up nauseous and tired despite 9 hours of sleep, still cramped
4 dpo: cramps move to only right side, tired, very irritable, picky about food
5 dpo: surprisingly had a good day, only tired and a little dizzy
6 dpo: cramps back with a vengance on the right side and spotting
7 dpo: tired, cm is runny snot-like ooze. very irritable and nauseous.
8 dpo: didnt really symptom spot that day as my hubby treated me to a spa day
9 dpo: (today) still snot like runny cm, tired, grumpy, nauseous, just dont really want to leave bed, and mild cramps

AF not due till Feb. 15th... opk and hpt both negative this morning


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello. New here. Hoping to get some insight.


1 dpo: really crampy and fatigued
2 dpo: still crampy and fatigued, also nauseous and dizzy if I move too fast
3 dpo: woke up nauseous and tired despite 9 hours of sleep, still cramped
4 dpo: cramps move to only right side, tired, very irritable, picky about food
5 dpo: surprisingly had a good day, only tired and a little dizzy
6 dpo: cramps back with a vengance on the right side and spotting
7 dpo: tired, cm is runny snot-like ooze. very irritable and nauseous.
8 dpo: didnt really symptom spot that day as my hubby treated me to a spa day
9 dpo: (today) still snot like runny cm, tired, grumpy, nauseous, just dont really want to leave bed, and mild cramps

AF not due till Feb. 15th... opk and hpt both negative this morning


really not sure what to think at this point... help?



*sorry didnt realize that posted twice my internet is crap*


----------



## skycastles

2nd cycle of TTC/NTNP #1. Irregular cycles of 35-45days and a luteal phase of 15-17dpo.

*1DPO* - ewcm/creamy cm. Pain at right pelvic area. Fatigue.

*2DPO* - ewcm/ creamy cm. Vivid dreams. Fatigue.

*3DPO* - mood better. High amt of creamy cm. Still tired.

*4DPO* - high amt of cm. Mood weepy, had meltdown in evening. Had dull ache/ cramping at bladder/uterus area.

*5DPO* - better mood after starting morning with choc tart :). Bb tenderness more obvious. Dull ache/cramping at bladder/uterus area.

*6-8DPO* - didn't symptom spot.

*9-11DPO* - Creamy stringy cm. 

*12DPO* - Creamy stringy cm. Very bloated and cranky.

*13DPO* - BFN. Very white opaque stringy/dense cm. Bloated, constipated, full but not tender bbs.

*14DPO* - Nauseous when waking up. Headache. Increased amt of white opaque dense cm.

*15DPO* - Vivid dreams of alternating bfp and bfn. Emotional and weepy. Stringy/strechy opaque white cm. Increased amt. Increased drive. Tender bbs.

*16DPO* - cm seems to dry up a bit. White, opaque and snotty/stretchy. Coming down with sore throat. Better mood. 

*17DPO* - Stretchy opaque and yellowish cm. Very constipated. Cramping as if it's the first day of AF. Sore throat & flu continues. Heartburn after meals.

*18DPO* - BFP. 2-3 weeks on digital. Opaque/ white cm. Sore throat. Still cramping. Bbs hurts more, esp around nipple area.

What stood out for me this time was my bbs hurt more (instead of the tenderness lessening) towards the end of the tww and my cm remained opaque and white. Hope this helps :)


----------



## Azasha

Jelly.Bean said:


> I saw this on a different website and thought that it was an awesome idea. I know that there are threads on here where you can compare symptoms. But you can't be sure of who ended up pregnant and who didn't unless you go through the countless number of pages and read all of the posts.
> 
> So here are the rules:
> 
> - Only make ONE post about your DPO and symptoms
> 
> - Edit/update your post when you have more signs/symptoms to share
> 
> - State what DPO you are and the signs/symptoms that you are experiencing on that day
> 
> - Make sure to update your post when you do get AF or a bfp
> 
> When you get AF, turn your text red, if you get a BFP, turn your text green for easier obsessing
> 
> That way we can stalk those that get BFPs, we can obsess over your symptoms during the 2ww!

Hey girls!

Blessing to all with baby dust this cycle!!

I am patiently waiting for the cycle results! I'm having PCOS diagnosed back in 2013. Cysts found more on my right ovaries.. my cycle is 37 to 40 but honestly after taking primrose evening oil + Vit E Supp, pretty regular.*

So app stated im ovulating between 3 - 7 feb. Did &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; on these days. NTNP.. but lately, i feel like wanting a child..

So basically i'm hoping I've ovulated coz been having crazy symptoms this cycles compared to the rest i had! This is TTC #1 TWW!!

1dpo: Fatigue & extremely sleepy!!

2dpo: Fatigue. Sleepy. Feeling slight feverish and warm. Vomited once.

3dpo: 100.4°F, sore throat, stuffy nose, runny nose at times. Felt worst. Low appetite, nausea. Sleepy!! Cm dry.

4dpo: 100.4°F, sore throat, stuffy nose, nausea. Low abdomen aching, no appetite. Sleepy still!! Cm dry. Feeling happy seeing babies..

5dpo: 98.5°F, sore throat better, stuff nose still, started craving for pizza. Pepperoni Pizza that is! Low abdomen cramps, Cm whitish fluid. Emotional.

6dpo: Feeling warm but not my usual temp° self. Stuffy & runny nose still. Pelvic pain. More on the left.. like throbbing waves going down my thigh. Quite irritating but bearable. Cm watery whitish. Nausea at midnight! And hungry! No pepperoni pizza still! (hubby thinks i'm getting fat) sigh.. still craving. Smell sensitive. Left nipple feel pain upon touch.

7dpo: Temp is going down. Still stuffy + runny nose. The pelvic cramp is lesser. Still having lower abdomen pain. CM is extremely light brownish stain on my pantyliner, like dark yellowish too? No smell. Still craving for Pepperoni Pizza but no chance getting my hands on a slice. Even a mouthful im grateful to have!! (-.-") i did have a nightmare last night. Remembered clearly but now fading.

Not tempted to test yet.. (lying to myself) but i'm hoping AF wont arrive before my 13dpo..**or maybe i should check at 10dpo? Hcg enough?


Do join in!! I would like to hear your stories too!! Blessings to all!!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

CD10 - watery cm, + sex drive, cramps left side :sex: he did not ejaculate

CD11- EWCM heavy, cramps, back ache, + sex drive :sex: he did not ejaculate

CD12-EWCM heavy, cramps, :sex: ejaculated

CD13- EWCM light, cramps, :sex: ALOT of :sex: ejaculated. sore cervix

CD14- Watery CM, cramps, leg cramps too but could be from skating. :shrug: we did :sex: and he ejaculated. Ovulated :happydance:

1 DPO/CD15 Watery CM :sex: did not ejaculate. SORE CERVIX

2 DPO/CD16 Watery CM, :sex: SORE CERVIX :cry:


----------



## Ruby0621

Hi guys! This is my third month coming off bcp for a few years. My last three cycles have varied: 29, 26, 19 day cycles. I'm hoping this month it'll be the one I get my BFP or at least be more regular! Im currently taking prenatal/omega 3 for two months. :) I wish everyone good luck and baby dust!! :thumbup:


Cd 1-7: AF; regular
CD 8: sticky cm
CD 9: creamy cm, BD, in a happy mood!
CD 10: not sure what cm was like (but probably creamy), a little crampy and moody
CD 11: creamy cm, BD, better mood today :), 
CD 12: forgot to take notes! 
CD 13: ewcm, BD, crampy throughout the day, bloated
CD 14: watery cm, feeling a little moody, bloated, kinda hungry more often today (but could be because I was extra busy)

I'll continue to update this throughout this cycle! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD10 - watery cm, + sex drive, cramps left side :sex: he did not ejaculate
> 
> CD11- EWCM heavy, cramps, back ache, + sex drive :sex: he did not ejaculate
> 
> CD12-EWCM heavy, cramps, :sex: ejaculated
> 
> CD13- EWCM light, cramps, :sex: ALOT of :sex: ejaculated. sore cervix
> 
> CD14- Watery CM, cramps, leg cramps too but could be from skating. :shrug: we did :sex: and he ejaculated. Ovulated :happydance:
> 
> 1 DPO/CD15 Watery CM :sex: did not ejaculate. SORE CERVIX
> 
> 2 DPO/CD16 Watery CM, :sex: SORE CERVIX :cry:
> 
> 3 DPO/CD17 Watery Cm, :sex: in the A.M., still sore cervix but not as bad. crampy, and runny nose. :coffee:
> 
> 4DPO/CD18 :sex: in A.M. and nauseated bad, i think i might have ate something bad idk but UGH!!!! to the point it is hurting my tummy.:sick:

update


----------



## Weebles

Positive OPK yesterday! I have a very short LH surge that's hard to catch and for convenience I'm calling it O day.

1dpo: nada
2dpo: zip
3dpo: nighttime vertigo
4dpo: dizzy on and off
5dpo: slight afternoon cramping, lost my balance twice, mild heartburn, very thirsty, dry but not chapped lips
6dpo: pink tinged cm (left over from o?), sleepy and thirsty, dry lips
7dpo: just a dot of brown discharge/spotting, slight cramping, thirsty
8dpo: nothing really, just drinking more water. no more spotting.
9dpo: increased urination and feeling yucky. BFN
10dpo: little twinges. sleepy. BFN
11dpo: nothing? maybe sleepy, maybe thirstier. :/ no sore boobs. no crabbiness. no pre-AF spotting. BFN spotting started this afternoon. :(
12dpo: no spotting this morning but had some more this afternoon. really really feels like AF is knocking. didn't bother with testing. boobs slightly tender. still sleepy and thirsty but I guess I just need to take better care of myself. maybe the extra water kept my pms at a minimum.
13dpo: all spotting has stopped but BFN. tired and confused. AF never showed up. 
14dpo: no spotting, no AF! BFN that got a really faint line after 10 minutes. I feel pretty good but I can't wait for tomorrow to test again in hopes that I get something real.
15dpo/cd1: had some spotting that I'm certain is AF showing up. going to stick with drinking lots of water, seemed to help with pms. this is the longest LP I've ever tracked!!


----------



## Ruby0621

UPDATE:
CD 15: Woke up with creamy but wet cm, feeling very hot last night and all day today so far (wondering what it could be), 

*really hoping I'm not out this month :(


----------



## Ruby0621

Ruby0621 said:



> Hi guys! This is my third month coming off bcp for a few years. My last three cycles have varied: 29, 26, 19 day cycles. I'm hoping this month it'll be the one I get my BFP or at least be more regular! Im currently taking prenatal/omega 3 for two months. :) I wish everyone good luck and baby dust!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Cd 1-7: AF; regular
> CD 8: sticky cm
> CD 9: creamy cm, BD, in a happy mood!
> CD 10: not sure what cm was like (but probably creamy), a little crampy and moody
> CD 11: creamy cm, BD, better mood today :),
> CD 12: forgot to take notes!
> CD 13: ewcm, BD, crampy throughout the day, bloated
> CD 14: watery cm, feeling a little moody, bloated, kinda hungry more often today (but could be because I was extra busy)
> 
> I'll continue to update this throughout this cycle! Good luck everyone :)

UPDATE: 
CD 15: woke up with creamy but watery cm, also feeling very hot last night and all day today so far (wondering what it could be)
*having a feeling I'm out this month, just trying not to get my hopes up :(


----------



## Emb007

Hello ladies, so this is fairly new to me, I've stalked this thread so much I thought I'd try and get some answers myself, so here it goes....

1-6dpo slight niggles in left side low down, even sometimes in right, but mainly left. Gas, stuffy nose, fatigue (although working shifts this is fairly normal) back ache, insomnia and vivid dreams from 4dpo

7dpo break out of spots around mouth and lips (never happens ever to me, maybe one spot very rarely) insomnia and waking up in hot sweats.

8dpo cp high and little cm yet very wet feeling (sorry tmi). Did a ic hpt (silly I know, way too early) obviously bfn, but have a real strong feeling that This is my month! (I really don't know if it's my mind playing tricks).

9dpo was going to wait till atleast another day but caved at 5.30pm and bfn! Creamy cm this morning, but stopped after. Had a burning/pinching feeling in my low left side today, but honestly doesn't feel like normal af (not that I paid as much attention before). 

Note: had very slight heartburn for a minute or so every now and then and on roughly 6dpo had a stitch like feeling behind my belly button. 

I'm so nervous as really do feel different, but before I was so irregular, some months going 75days, but last period was 28days between periods and I definately had all the signs that I ovulated this month and from my guesstimates would of been 8th February??

I just really hope I get my bfp, I can't help but feel my whole life is on hold until I get this! Gl to everyone trying, clearly these babies will all be so lucky to have mums who want them and will clearly live them so much xxx baby dust to all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sn0wbunnie

This cycle has been so confusing to me. Here's what been up:


1 DPO- sticky CM
2 DPO - light pink sticky CM
3 DPO - slight cramps. light pink/orange tinged creamy CM.
4 DPO - pink/blood tinged creamy CM. lower back pain.
5 DPO - diarrhea, creamy CM.
6 DPO - pink, almost red blood this morning. good amount. emotional!
7 DPO - creamy CM. my symptoms seem to have disappeared! temp still up.
8 DPO - sharp left ovary pain.
9 DPO - BFP!!!!!!!!! slight cramps. orangish cm.


----------



## Emb007

Emb007 said:


> Hello ladies, so this is fairly new to me, I've stalked this thread so much I thought I'd try and get some answers myself, so here it goes....
> 
> 1-6dpo slight niggles in left side low down, even sometimes in right, but mainly left. Gas, stuffy nose, fatigue (although working shifts this is fairly normal) back ache, insomnia and vivid dreams from 4dpo
> 
> 7dpo break out of spots around mouth and lips (never happens ever to me, maybe one spot very rarely) insomnia and waking up in hot sweats.
> 
> 8dpo cp high and little cm yet very wet feeling (sorry tmi). Did a ic hpt (silly I know, way too early) obviously bfn, but have a real strong feeling that This is my month! (I really don't know if it's my mind playing tricks).
> 
> 9dpo was going to wait till atleast another day but caved at 5.30pm and bfn! Creamy cm this morning, but stopped after. Had a burning/pinching feeling in my low left side today, but honestly doesn't feel like normal af (not that I paid as much attention before).
> 
> Note: had very slight heartburn for a minute or so every now and then and on roughly 6dpo had a stitch like feeling behind my belly button.
> 
> I'm so nervous as really do feel different, but before I was so irregular, some months going 75days, but last period was 28days between periods and I definately had all the signs that I ovulated this month and from my guesstimates would of been 8th February??
> 
> I just really hope I get my bfp, I can't help but feel my whole life is on hold until I get this! Gl to everyone trying, clearly these babies will all be so lucky to have mums who want them and will clearly live them so much xxx baby dust to all xxxx:hugs:

Update: 10dpo, just feel bloated and constipated, but had a few poos (sorry tmi) just struggled to go (haha so sorry) did a ic hpt first thing this morning and again bfn &#128529;


----------



## Emb007

Ruby0621 said:


> UPDATE:
> CD 15: Woke up with creamy but wet cm, feeling very hot last night and all day today so far (wondering what it could be),
> 
> *really hoping I'm not out this month :(

Hi Ruby0621, any update today? I'm new to this, how many dpo is cd 15? Any update today? When are you going to test next? Good luck xx


----------



## Emb007

Emb007 said:


> Ruby0621 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> CD 15: Woke up with creamy but wet cm, feeling very hot last night and all day today so far (wondering what it could be),
> 
> *really hoping I'm not out this month :(
> 
> Hi Ruby0621, any update today? I'm new to this, how many dpo is cd 15? Any update today? When are you going to test next? Good luck xxClick to expand...

Also that's what I noticed different for me! It's so cold at night, but I've been waking up early hours with hot sweats!!! Crazy! Thing is although I don't have this before af, it's hard to know if it's a symptom or just my mind going crazy xxx


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> CD10 - watery cm, + sex drive, cramps left side :sex: he did not ejaculate
> 
> CD11- EWCM heavy, cramps, back ache, + sex drive :sex: he did not ejaculate
> 
> CD12-EWCM heavy, cramps, :sex: ejaculated
> 
> CD13- EWCM light, cramps, :sex: ALOT of :sex: ejaculated. sore cervix
> 
> CD14- Watery CM, cramps, leg cramps too but could be from skating. :shrug: we did :sex: and he ejaculated. Ovulated :happydance:
> 
> 1 DPO/CD15 Watery CM :sex: did not ejaculate. SORE CERVIX
> 
> 2 DPO/CD16 Watery CM, :sex: SORE CERVIX :cry:
> 
> 3 DPO/CD17 Watery Cm, :sex: in the A.M., still sore cervix but not as bad. crampy, and runny nose. :coffee:
> 
> 4DPO/CD18 :sex: in A.M. and nauseated bad, i think i might have ate something bad idk but UGH!!!! to the point it is hurting my tummy.:sick:
> 
> 5DPO/CD19 :sex: in A.M., and my cervix is really sore i know it from all the bding but he wont leave me alone lmao :happydance: , i felt soooo sick :sick: all day yesterday, today i still feel slightly queesy but not near as bad. i did have breast soreness today. my cm is watery/creamy. and i have a backache. :kiss:

update


----------



## MsRipple

Joining in

1-3 DPO : Nothing out of the ordinary
4 DPO : Feeling very off (fatigue, generally ill - I think this is a side effect of a non-fertility-related medication I started taking)
5 DPO: Start getting a pinching feeling in right ovary. Not uncommon for me, but more intense this cycle than normal. Cysts? 
6 DPO: Gassy and I think crampy (not sure if I felt crampy due to gas); more ovary pinching
7 DPO: Temp drop of 0.4 degrees (Fahrenheit). Had a similar drop a few other cycles at 6dpo so not super unusual. Headache and fatigue. Start feeling pressure on left side of abdomen (not sure if this happened 7 dpo or 8 dpo). Burping.
8 DPO: Not much. Temp goes back up. Burping
9 DPO: Another big temp drop of more than 0.5 degrees to just barely above cover line. Unusual - AF not due for 4 more days. Gassy and crampy. Burping. Egg white cm late in the day.
10 DPO- Temp does not really recover much since big drop 9 dpo. Disappointed! Disrupted sleep. No real symptoms today so far except burping. 
11 dpo- temp up a bit more. Lower Backache. A bit of brown blood when I checked my cervix this am but nothing now. Af due in 2 days
12dpo- lower backache. Couldn't resist checking cervix. Clear ewcmish stuff temps not looking good
13dpo- backache. Temps looking worse. AF due today.


----------



## DemHamiltons

Hello all, I just found this and it is exactly what I am looking for. This cycle has been extra wonky for me. Im pretty regular and wasn't truly tracking this cycle due to hubbys upcoming surgery during my fertile week. It was canceled last minute so we figured what they hell. Normal pos opk is CD15 and sometimes Ill get one on CD 16. Due to the late cancel I didn't take my opk till late on CD15 it was still positive, but not as dark as it normally would be, CD16 was neg. with FMU.

1-5DPO- Nothing

6 DPO- LOTS EWCM & POS OPK

7DPO - EWCM & Pos OPK We BD, my area was sore later that night

8DPO- thick creamy CM neg. opk slight crampy

9 DPO- Thick Creamy/sticky CM (cm is clumpy kind of like toilet paper it stick to itself but isnt really stick), sharp pains and pulling feeling.Could be implantation cramps 
- htp(wondfo) -opk 

10DPO (today): Lots of creamy/sticky cm (like 9dpo), crampy, tired(fell asleep) - htp(frer) & wondfo. Also very emotional a tv show made me cry. Hubby gave me some seafood and I instantly threw it up (never happens I love seafood)


----------



## trying4athird

Ok I'll post using CD's as I am not 100% sure when ovulation took place or if it was twice. 
CD17 BD as high sex drive
CD19 left side twinge real bad (poss OV)
CD20 BD just incase
CD21 CM slippery confused
CD22 same as above ^^
CD23 right side super pain (ovulating again?)
CD25 right ear glands very painful
CD26 Feel like I've got a high temp very tired so much sleeping
CD27 pain all lower abdomen 
CD28 headache paracetamol taken
CD29 lower back pain been and gone
CD30 sore boobs in and off around nipple area, burst of energy!
CD31 Very full feeling in uterus had this for about a week now well from CD27 tested with IC SMU BFN (could be too early) felt really cold last night like I was ill.
CD32 slight sore bbs nothing major, woke with stuffy nose feeling hot. Temp has been 38 degrees for a week. Had dull heavy feeling lower back. Thought I was hungry as trying to lose a few pounds was starving so had a big glass of water. 
CD33 IC FMU BFN &#65533;&#65533; Waiting for AF now. I am suppose to be 12dpo.
CD34 last night mega uterus pain omg it was like someone had stabbed me, had period like cramping had some CM wet and white but none now. Stuffy nose and felt nauseous in the morning. But BFN indicates AF as in past would have shown by now. Have ordered more tests but not coming till Tuesday xx
CD35 Woke up with water discharge. What I thought was AF, thought I saw slight pink CM but it could have been from the day before, possible stretching of the uterus and I have read fibroids breaking down to make baby comfy? Anyway all clear stuffy nose. Slight lower back pain. 
AF showed up &#128543;




Super hungry from CD27 had a bit of mood with DH very irritated then was happy! Very bloated and very gassy from Cd27 onwards.


----------



## Ruby0621

Ruby0621 said:


> Ruby0621 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! This is my third month coming off bcp for a few years. My last three cycles have varied: 29, 26, 19 day cycles. I'm hoping this month it'll be the one I get my BFP or at least be more regular! Im currently taking prenatal/omega 3 for two months. :) I wish everyone good luck and baby dust!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Cd 1-7: AF; regular
> CD 8: sticky cm
> CD 9: creamy cm, BD, in a happy mood!
> CD 10: not sure what cm was like (but probably creamy), a little crampy and moody
> CD 11: creamy cm, BD, better mood today :),
> CD 12: forgot to take notes!
> CD 13: ewcm, BD, crampy throughout the day, bloated
> CD 14: watery cm, feeling a little moody, bloated, kinda hungry more often today (but could be because I was extra busy)
> 
> I'll continue to update this throughout this cycle! Good luck everyone :)
> 
> UPDATE:
> CD 15: woke up with creamy but watery cm, also feeling very hot last night and all day today so far (wondering what it could be)
> *having a feeling I'm out this month, just trying not to get my hopes up :(Click to expand...

UPDATE: 
CD 16: having a lot of lotiony cm, thicker than I've ever seen before! 
CD 17: still having a bunch of lotiony cm, felt pretty nauseous throughout the day (but thinking its from eating something), still feeling pretty hot at night, have also had slight cramping on my right side
*really hoping these aren't just PMS symptoms, and lead to my much awaited BFP. :)


----------



## Ruby0621

Emb007 said:


> Emb007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby0621 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> CD 15: Woke up with creamy but wet cm, feeling very hot last night and all day today so far (wondering what it could be),
> 
> *really hoping I'm not out this month :(
> 
> Hi Ruby0621, any update today? I'm new to this, how many dpo is cd 15? Any update today? When are you going to test next? Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Also that's what I noticed different for me! It's so cold at night, but I've been waking up early hours with hot sweats!!! Crazy! Thing is although I don't have this before af, it's hard to know if it's a symptom or just my mind going crazy xxxClick to expand...

Hi!! Cd = cycle day. So right now I'm pretty early in my cycle and just decided to track my changes up until my period or BFP. :) so right now I'm Cd 17 = about 2-4 dpo since I'm not exactly sure which day I ovulated. And oh I agree!! It's crazy how much our minds can trick us. But night sweats sound pretty real! I've just been so hot recently, but I don't have a fever or anything so maybe it's a good sign for us! :) I hope you get your BFP! How many DPO are you? I probably wont be testing until cd 26 or so. :)


----------



## MinaMae

Hi Ladies,

I've posted a few times on this board and this is my first time back actively TTC. :)

0 DPO - nothing really
1 dpo - some light cramping/fullness feeling
2-5 dpo - light cramping/fullness feeling & sore back of thighs
6 dpo - more cramping almost like AF but not as bad, constant fullness feeling, back of thighs sore, runny nose/sneezing
7 dpo - more cramping, more like AF some of it moderate/painful but short lived, back of thighs sore, runny nose/sneezing, BFN (had an evap line that I thought was promising)

8 dpo - cramping, had 2 moments of it being pretty painful, back of thighs still sore, runny nose/sneezing, BFN

9 dpo - no cramping! lots of twinges, pulling, random shooting pains everywhere from my groin, ovaries, stomach and bb's, runny nose/sneezing, nose bleed, BFN 

10 dpo - no cramping, more twinges, pulling, random shooting pains everywhere from groin, ovaries, stomach and bb's, my arms are sore like i've been lifting across my pectoral muscles, bb's more sensitive/sore to the touch, BFN

AF is due on Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Emb007

Ruby0621 said:


> Emb007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emb007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby0621 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> CD 15: Woke up with creamy but wet cm, feeling very hot last night and all day today so far (wondering what it could be),
> 
> *really hoping I'm not out this month :(
> 
> Hi Ruby0621, any update today? I'm new to this, how many dpo is cd 15? Any update today? When are you going to test next? Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Also that's what I noticed different for me! It's so cold at night, but I've been waking up early hours with hot sweats!!! Crazy! Thing is although I don't have this before af, it's hard to know if it's a symptom or just my mind going crazy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi!! Cd = cycle day. So right now I'm pretty early in my cycle and just decided to track my changes up until my period or BFP. :) so right now I'm Cd 17 = about 2-4 dpo since I'm not exactly sure which day I ovulated. And oh I agree!! It's crazy how much our minds can trick us. But night sweats sound pretty real! I've just been so hot recently, but I don't have a fever or anything so maybe it's a good sign for us! :) I hope you get your BFP! How many DPO are you? I probably wont be testing until cd 26 or so. :)Click to expand...

Aww that sounds like a good sign that you haven't got a fever! To be honest, I thought I was 12dpo but that is a complete guess going from last month, but I am completely irregular and don't have normal periods. I don't know whether the symptoms I was getting were pregnancy or just ovulation symptoms, as they are very similar. I just tested again, but it's midday and got a bfn! &#128553; But I know it still could be too early, especially considering I'm not too sure if I'm actually 12dpo! I literally am in limbo because I woke up this morning and had a left pinchy feeling in my left side and all through my 2ww its mostly always been in my left side. The stitch behind my belly button a few days ago was weird aswell! Also if I am correct, I would be due my af on Monday (if my af has gone to 28days, which it did last month) and today I don't have any normal af signs, normally by now I would feel a weird bloated belly ache and diarrhoea, but have nothing apart from left side pinching and not really bothered about eating?! (Not like me at all)! Because I have got a bfn it's really discouraging and I'm just trying to accept I'm probably out this month, but I really feel like I'm not going to get my af! But then coz I'm irregular it might just be normal and I'm not pregnant! God I'm going crazy! &#128514; Any news with you? Xx


----------



## Emb007

MinaMae said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've posted a few times on this board and this is my first time back actively TTC. :)
> 
> 0 DPO - nothing really
> 1 dpo - some light cramping/fullness feeling
> 2-5 dpo - light cramping/fullness feeling & sore back of thighs
> 6 dpo - more cramping almost like AF but not as bad, constant fullness feeling, back of thighs sore, runny nose/sneezing
> 7 dpo - more cramping, more like AF some of it moderate/painful but short lived, back of thighs sore, runny nose/sneezing, BFN (had an evap line that I thought was promising)
> 
> 8 dpo - cramping, had 2 moments of it being pretty painful, back of thighs still sore, runny nose/sneezing, BFN
> 
> 9 dpo - no cramping! lots of twinges, pulling, random shooting pains everywhere from my groin, ovaries, stomach and bb's, runny nose/sneezing, nose bleed, BFN
> 
> 10 dpo - no cramping, more twinges, pulling, random shooting pains everywhere from groin, ovaries, stomach and bb's, my arms are sore like i've been lifting across my pectoral muscles, bb's more sensitive/sore to the touch, BFN
> 
> AF is due on Monday/Tuesday

Hi Minamae, if I am correct, we are due our af the same time?! I'm normally irregular but recently I've had 28day periods, so it would be Monday/Tuesday and I had loads of dtd with my oh around 5-10th Feb. I worked out I was around 12dpo, but could be wrong! Today all I feel is like a pinching, burning sensation (very light) on my low left side. It isn't painful or anything I just feel it. I did a hpt midday and bfn! It's so discouraging! I really hope we get our bfps! When are you going to test next? I've been using ic and have 4 left so I'm probably going to wait till Monday now and if no af, Tuesday, then if still bfn just save the other two for the week after? God the 2ww is so annoying! Xx


----------



## Weebles

Jelly.Bean said:


> I saw this on a different website and thought that it was an awesome idea. I know that there are threads on here where you can compare symptoms. But you can't be sure of who ended up pregnant and who didn't unless you go through the countless number of pages and read all of the posts.
> 
> So here are the rules:
> 
> - Only make ONE post about your DPO and symptoms
> 
> - Edit/update your post when you have more signs/symptoms to share
> 
> - State what DPO you are and the signs/symptoms that you are experiencing on that day
> 
> - Make sure to update your post when you do get AF or a bfp
> 
> When you get AF, turn your text red, if you get a BFP, turn your text green for easier obsessing
> 
> That way we can stalk those that get BFPs, we can obsess over your symptoms during the 2ww!

I just want to bring attention to the first rule. Creating a new post by quoting your original post to draw attention to an update is making it increasingly difficult to find find the original posts. Anyone reading this thread to analyize symptoms will have difficulty as well with all the daily updates. I'm not trying to be mean or rude, it's just simply more difficult to find my own post now because this thread has gotten so cluttered and I am feeling like I should start breaking the thread rules just so I can find my post easier. I didn't even bother finishing my dpo symptoms last cycle and turning the text to red because there were just too many pages of what were basically duplicate posts.


----------



## TWIN58

Weebles said:


> Jelly.Bean said:
> 
> 
> I saw this on a different website and thought that it was an awesome idea. I know that there are threads on here where you can compare symptoms. But you can't be sure of who ended up pregnant and who didn't unless you go through the countless number of pages and read all of the posts.
> 
> So here are the rules:
> 
> - Only make ONE post about your DPO and symptoms
> 
> - Edit/update your post when you have more signs/symptoms to share
> 
> - State what DPO you are and the signs/symptoms that you are experiencing on that day
> 
> - Make sure to update your post when you do get AF or a bfp
> 
> When you get AF, turn your text red, if you get a BFP, turn your text green for easier obsessing
> 
> That way we can stalk those that get BFPs, we can obsess over your symptoms during the 2ww!
> 
> I just want to bring attention to the first rule. Creating a new post by quoting your original post to draw attention to an update is making it increasingly difficult to find find the original posts. Anyone reading this thread to analyize symptoms will have difficulty as well with all the daily updates. I'm not trying to be mean or rude, it's just simply more difficult to find my own post now because this thread has gotten so cluttered and I am feeling like I should start breaking the thread rules just so I can find my post easier. I didn't even bother finishing my dpo symptoms last cycle and turning the text to red because there were just too many pages of what were basically duplicate posts.Click to expand...

Thank you for putting it out there Weebles!
To those who are quote updating- If you are having a hard time finding your original post, mine is usually on the same page it always has been, I just write down or make a mental note of the page. Like Weebles mentioned, it just ends up confusing and cluttering up a really good and helpful thread if you keep quote updating. Responding or commenting on a post should be of course welcomed.


----------



## TWIN58

Not sure if I ovulated. Started testing OPK's at CD 11 and got a dark but not darker then control line, Test line. Though it might be a fluke but all opk's have been severely faint and negative ever since then. Going by what FF says I am. Kindara says I'm fertile 2/24 (???). Let's see who's more accurate.

Herbs: Fertiliform-W (2x daily), Evening Primrose Oil (2x daily), Prenatals (everyday), Fish Oil DHA (whenever I remember), Milk Thistle (every other day), CoQ10 (whenever I remember)

3DPO: slight cramping, nausea, severe insomnia (drank asian milk coffee at night -_-), dry in morning cervix hard, slightly moist at night, BD'd, OPK (-)
4DPO: slight diarhea, slight cramping, ewcm slightly watery lotiony, cervix high soft, OPK (-), aroused
5DPO: (CD 17) small twinges/cramps, all around my abdomen, hot flashes randomly especially laying down :(, opk negative, cervix high soft closd, pasty creamy cm, stopped tracking with fertility friend since I'm not really temping 
6DPO (CD 18) woke up to slight twinges on left side. Dreamed about kids. Slight cough. Very tired
Dpo 7?(CD 19) twinges on right side now, barely breast pain, back pain, right thigh cramp, full weird feeling down there, cramping in ovaries. Definite positive opk today!! :saywhat: :wohoo: So weird.........BD'ing tonight for sure. Negative preggo test. Must have a fluke last week. Cervix wide open!!! Cm watery, kinda ew
CD 20 another positive opk! :happydance: This time really dark test line (fmu), feels like I can feel my cervix opening. First cycle this is happening
CD 21 (DPO 1) so excited! Wasn't sure if I ovulated before now I know for sure, 2nd month using opks and I didn't know if they worked for me since they've never been this dark! Now I know I skipped ovulation last month or something. Felt frisky in the morning and a little wet cm, but nothing major
DPO 4: :saywhat: definitely cramping(pinching) and twinges on my right side, not like AF . Very thirsty today. Slight breast pain. Feeling 'different'. Nausea. Moody and snappy at DH, didn't want to BD
DPO 5-7: Nothing much going on. :cry: Slight breast pain (normal). Temp still elevated, feel like im in a sauna all the time, sore throat
DPO 8-9: Lower back twinges, breast pain, frisky. Took test BFN. Depressed. Don't feel pregnant. Praying
UPDATED: Friday 03/4/16
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JL0421

Hi everyone! I've stalked this site for a long time now and never posted symptoms. Some background on me: I have Hashimoto's, Stage 2 Endo, and high prolactin. I had a L-scope, hysteroscope, and dye test in June 2013 followed by four months of Lupron. Fell pregnant in my first cycle following lupron but it ended in a blighted ovum and D&C. Since then, nothing.

This month we used Preseed, BD'd like mad, and used the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. This is not my first month using the monitor but I have had 8 days of High fertility and no peak. The Highs began on cd 13 and are still high today on cd20. I have a 28-32 day cycle. 

Symptoms:

cd1-11 nothing that I paid attention to
cd 12-13 pinching and sharp twinges near left ovary (ovulation pains?)
cd 14-15 EWCM more twinges
***Guessing ovulation occured cd15. I do not temp (yet) so I am not sure.
cd16/1dpo nothing I paid attention to
cd17/2dpo nothing I paid attention to
cd18/3dpo nothing
cd19/4dpo nothing
cd19/5dpo Woke with headache, severe ovary pain on right side that lasted a few hours, mild twinges and cramps in uterus throughout day, light headed to the point I felt faint for many hours into the evening

Now, I know not to get my hopes up as this ttc process has been going on for so long. I also know 5dpo is too early to feel anything. I wonder if it's just a bug that is making me so dizzy. Maybe a ruptured cyst?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

1-3 dpo light cramps
4-5 dpo spotting, cramps, lower back pain, fatigue, ewcm blood tinged,bloated,gassy,loose stool
6-8 dpo cramps, back ache, acne break out, extreme fatigue, tired, hungry,bloated 
9 dpo BFP, bloated,gassy
10-11 dpo same symptoms with white not clear mucous discharge pain in left side lower abdomen but frer says BFN very bizzar


----------



## oneday123

DPO 1: cramping
DPO2-5: cramping, tired and sore boobs
DPO 6: thirsty, headaches (drunk loads), cramping, a couple of sharp pains in tummy, sore boobs, slightly loose stools (tmi)
DPO 7: cramping, sore boobs, tired, bloating, vivid dreams
DPO 8: cramping, sore boobs, spotting, tired, bloating
DPO 9: cramping, very sore boobs, tired (had a nap!), bloating, slight loss of appetite (only ate half of lunch and dinner then didn't snack!) vivid dreams
DPO 10: woke up with cramping, BBT increased a little, bloating, sore throat, headache, thirsty. Test BFN
DPO 11: cramping, bloating, sore throat, sniffles, thirsty, tops of legs aching (strange!). Took a test and probably a BFN, but I'm not sure if I saw the smallest glint of something. 
DPO12: woke at 4:30am. Bad throat, blocked nose. Decided to test using a frer with fmu. Definite positive. :bfp: :happydance: :baby: So chuffed!

DPO is an educated guess. Could be a day less. Af due 5th March.

**unfortunately this pregnancy ended up being a chemical :cry: .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 61


----------



## Dxliana

Im pretty new here.

I am 31 this year and this is my first TTC for 6 months now.

Im on 9 DPO today and everything seems so wrong in me.
Expecting AF on 5th March.

1-6 DPO: sore BB, nausea and major headache. Hungry.
7-8 DPO: sore BB, nausea, major headache, cramps til my back. Hungry. Cried for 3 hours for no reason. Vivid dreams. Flu like symptoms.
9 DPO (today): worst sore BB ever til my underarm. Back ache. CRAMPS (more like menses cramp). Vivid dreams. Thirsty. Cried again for no reason. 

Took pregnancy test twice, one in the morning and the other an hour ago.
2 tests show with faint line and the 2nd test was abit darker.

Im starting to loose hope as my cramp is getting worst. 


Love, 

Dx


----------



## Dxliana

Dxliana said:


> Im pretty new here.
> 
> I am 31 this year and this is my first TTC for 6 months now.
> 
> Im on 9 DPO today and everything seems so wrong in me.
> Expecting AF on 5th March.
> 
> 1-6 DPO: sore BB, nausea and major headache. Hungry.
> 7-8 DPO: sore BB, nausea, major headache, cramps til my back. Hungry. Cried for 3 hours for no reason. Vivid dreams. Flu like symptoms.
> 9 DPO (today): worst sore BB ever til my underarm. Back ache. CRAMPS (more like menses cramp). Vivid dreams. Thirsty. Cried again for no reason.
> 
> Took pregnancy test twice, one in the morning and the other an hour ago.
> 2 tests show with faint line and the 2nd test was abit darker.
> 
> Im starting to loose hope as my cramp is getting worst.
> 
> 5th Mar [Update]: Did my test today on ClearBlue Digital and it showed :bfp:
> Lots of baby dust!
> :dust:
> 
> Love,
> 
> Dx

Ive included the results - attached
 



Attached Files:







v2.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 30









v3.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Weebles

Erm.. If that showed up in the time frame I think you need to turn your text green! I remember with my one and only... I really really felt like I was getting my period, my stomach was churning with cramps and I kept running to the bathroom to check. 
p.s. One post, just edit it to update.. But more importantly, congrats!


----------



## tiatammy

awsome thread love to see the symptoms you all have had. congrads to all the BFP and baby dust to all who are still trying dont give up. It is a big help to alot of ladies hopefully I will be able to join real soon.


----------



## TWIN58

Congrats Oneday123 & Dxliana! That's amazing you guys had similar symptoms


----------



## RedRose19

Took Clomid , scan showed one big follicle, did trigger shot Saturday, she told me ovulation would be no later than Sunday night.

So far 1 to 3 dpo lots of cramping and twinges! Dizzy at times

4 dpo today I've major cramping and bloating and I feel so weak it's hard to explain, feel like I've not eaten but I've eaten loads but still hungry! Hot flushes all week!


----------



## Dobsd

1dpo Full feeling, cramps, face red hot, heart rate high, wind

2dpo slight heartburn

3dpo sore nipples, bumpy nipples, burning right ear, headache, crampy, hot flushes, light headed, increased appetite, nose bleed

4dpo very crampy, lower back ache, constipated, leaky right nipple, waves of nausea

5dpo crampy, very tired, nausea, boobs full, sensitive to smells 

6dpo lots of cm, crampy, aching upper legs, BFN

7dpo evening nausea, rage, fatigue

8dpo back ache, sick, weird pains 

9dpo prickly boobs, cramps, full feeling. BFP!


----------



## RedRose19

4 dpo today I've major cramping and bloating and I feel so weak it's hard to explain, feel like I've not eaten but I've eaten loads but still hungry! Hot flushes all week!


----------



## TWIN58

TWIN58 said:


> Not sure if I ovulated. Started testing OPK's at CD 11 and got a dark but not darker then control line, Test line. Though it might be a fluke but all opk's have been severely faint and negative ever since then. Going by what FF says I am. Kindara says I'm fertile 2/24 (???). Let's see who's more accurate.
> 
> Herbs: Fertiliform-W (2x daily), Evening Primrose Oil (2x daily), Prenatals (everyday), Fish Oil DHA (whenever I remember), Milk Thistle (every other day), CoQ10 (whenever I remember)
> 
> 3DPO: slight cramping, nausea, severe insomnia (drank asian milk coffee at night -_-), dry in morning cervix hard, slightly moist at night, BD'd, OPK (-)
> 4DPO: slight diarhea, slight cramping, ewcm slightly watery lotiony, cervix high soft, OPK (-), aroused
> 5DPO: (CD 17) small twinges/cramps, all around my abdomen, hot flashes randomly especially laying down :(, opk negative, cervix high soft closd, pasty creamy cm, stopped tracking with fertility friend since I'm not really temping
> 6DPO (CD 18) woke up to slight twinges on left side. Dreamed about kids. Slight cough. Very tired
> Dpo 7?(CD 19) twinges on right side now, barely breast pain, back pain, right thigh cramp, full weird feeling down there, cramping in ovaries. Definite positive opk today!! :saywhat: :wohoo: So weird.........BD'ing tonight for sure. Negative preggo test. Must have a fluke last week. Cervix wide open!!! Cm watery, kinda ew
> CD 20 another positive opk! :happydance: This time really dark test line (fmu), feels like I can feel my cervix opening. First cycle this is happening
> CD 21 (DPO 1) so excited! Wasn't sure if I ovulated before now I know for sure, 2nd month using opks and I didn't know if they worked for me since they've never been this dark! Now I know I skipped ovulation last month or something. Felt frisky in the morning and a little wet cm, but nothing major
> DPO 4: :saywhat: definitely cramping(pinching) and twinges on my right side, not like AF . Very thirsty today. Slight breast pain. Feeling 'different'. Nausea. Moody and snappy at DH, didn't want to BD
> DPO 5-7: Nothing much going on. :cry: Slight breast pain (normal). Temp still elevated, feel like im in a sauna all the time, sore throat
> DPO 8-9: Lower back twinges, breast pain, frisky. Took test BFN. Depressed. Don't feel pregnant. Praying
> UPDATED: Friday 03/4/16


DPO 10: Last night had terrible breast pain all day even at night. It almost kept me up at night. Around 7pm I had a slight sharp stabbing pain twice . I noticed it because it was so sharp like a needle jabbing at my abdomen. This morning I felt pulsating in my stomach like a small heart beat. I rubbed and caressed it wishing it was my baby. I couldnt help it I took a dollar store test and got a vvvvf positive. Then I went to walmart bought their 88 cent test and got another faint positive. I was shaking at this point and placed my treasured first response in the liquid and got my BFP!!! I am so so ecstatic to turn this post green!!! I'm in loveee with my little seed!

Updated: Saturday 3/5/16
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 49


----------



## tinymumma

Suspected O cd15, FF crosshairs cd19. 
Cd 12: Intese period like cramps, big glob of ewcm.
Cd 15: Intense period like cramping, big glow of ewcm, small amount of red spotting. 
Cd 16: Big glob of ewcm with brown spotting.
Cd 19: Lotion cm with small amount of ewcm, intense headache, weird smell and popping feeling in bridge of nose, like I'm getting sick, very grumpy.
1/5 DPO: Headache, weird smell and popping feeling haven't gone away
2/6 DPO: Same as yesterday, going to bathroom a lot more.
3/7 DPO: Same still but sharp O type pains on my right side in the morning and again in the afternoon, very hungry, going to the bathroom a lot more. 
4/8 DPO: Still have headache and popping feeling, weird smell has gone but am smelling certain things stronger than normal, mild cramping, aching around my bottom wisdom teeth (very unusual, they started coming through when I was pregnant last time and it's usually a sharp pain not this dull ache), going to the bathroom ALOT more (4 times in the first few hours of being awake and was nearly a full bladder each time, haven't drunk more than usual).
4/9 DPO: Cramps, O type pains, headache and popping feeling in nose have subsided but still there, was busting for a puddle at 4 am when I took my BBT and I swore I was in the bathroom for what felt like 5 minutes, peeing a lot more during the day, sciatic nerve pain (which only plays up if I do heaps of waking and or exercise and I didn't), cramps in my thighs like I've been at the gym on leg press for hours. Temp drop (only slight)
6/10 DPO: Very cranky!! Busting for a pee again at 4, peeing a lot more, so hungry when I woke up again at 7, that it was borderline nausea and I'm never hungry first thing in the morning, headache is still here but barely noticeable, weird sensation where I've been feeling the O pains, exactly like when I was pregnant with my son and he was moving (definitely not gas, felt more like a muscle spasm), slightly tender nipples. Temp rise to highest it's been. Dinner tasted like citrus even though I didn't put anything like that in it. Weird sensation in my lower abdomen. Almost like there is something cold in there? Smh, all these symptoms are making me want to test so badly! Had a crazy nightmare that a spider was coming straight for my face and hubby touched my shoulder and apparently I started screaming. All I know is that I woke up on the floor and DS was screaming because I frightened him. 
7/11 DPO: Massive temp drop this morning. Feeling like I'm out. Very cranky and short tempered. Feeling get very wet but no AF yet, possible ewcm (could be left over baby Mayo from BD yesterday morning. Headache still here, odd cramps, right sided dull ache and all over heavy feeling. Emotional, slight cramping after checking cp in the afternoon, ewcm, hiccups after dinner, lightheaded, high soft cervix (I don't check regularly though so may not mean anything. 
8/12 DPO: Watery cm I keep thinking AF is here, another temp drop now below the cover line but it was quite chilly last night and I sleep topless so DS can have milk in the night, cervix is still high and soft, hungry, lightheaded, very sharp left sided pinching and still having right sided throbbing, cramps. Feeling pretty defeated but still not out yet. 
AF due 12th March (tomorrow)


----------



## RedRose19

RedRose19 said:


> Took Clomid , scan showed one big follicle, did trigger shot Saturday, she told me ovulation would be no later than Sunday night.
> 
> So far 1 to 3 dpo lots of cramping and twinges! Dizzy at times
> 
> 4 dpo today I've major cramping and bloating and I feel so weak it's hard to explain, feel like I've not eaten but I've eaten loads but still hungry! Hot flushes all week!

5dpo cramping, sore throat, hot flushes and hungry, tired, yellow cm

6dpo cramping in lower tum and back as well as top of legs, tired needed to go to bed sooner than usual. Yellow cm

7dpo major cramps that woke me at 6am in my side that's radiating into my back and legs. Sore boob , my left side. All this and its only 7.44 am will add if more later

8 to 10 dpo more major cramping, sharp and dull pains in my side, lower tummy, legs and back. Breast pain ranging from sharp pains to feeling achey!
Today 10 dpo feeling nauseous, and i swear i can see a faint line on my frer but maybe its just line eye, will test again friday!


----------



## Alexc844

Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for a few days now and figured I'd join in! 
Hubby and I are on month 4 ttc.

Dpo 1 - 4 nothing noteworthy. 
Dpo 5 pinching near right ovary, dry cm, headache, irritable, hungry, weird dreams.
Dpo 6 same pinching, but closer to the middle of my lower abdomen, watery/lotiony cm, headache, nauseous in the afternoon, no appetite, tired, irritable 
Dpo 7 very mild cramping/pinching, headache, lotiony cm, no appetite, woke up stuffy but that went away in the afternoon, tired


----------



## Alexc844

Alexc844 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for a few days now and figured I'd join in!
> Hubby and I are on month 4 ttc.
> 
> Dpo 1 - 4 nothing noteworthy.
> Dpo 5 pinching near right ovary, dry cm, headache, irritable, hungry, weird dreams.
> Dpo 6 same pinching, but closer to the middle of my lower abdomen, watery/lotiony cm, headache, nauseous in the afternoon, no appetite, tired, irritable
> Dpo 7 very mild cramping/pinching, headache, lotiony cm, no appetite, woke up stuffy but that went away in the afternoon, tired

DPO 8 some cramping, moody, slight nausea, runny nose, peeing a lot, and a faint BFP!
 



Attached Files:







POSITIVE 2.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Rupini

Congratulations Alexc844!!!


----------



## Alexc844

Rupini said:


> Congratulations Alexc844!!!


Thank you very much! :D :D


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats! And so early, that's going to darken up quick!



Alexc844 said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for a few days now and figured I'd join in!
> Hubby and I are on month 4 ttc.
> 
> Dpo 1 - 4 nothing noteworthy.
> Dpo 5 pinching near right ovary, dry cm, headache, irritable, hungry, weird dreams.
> Dpo 6 same pinching, but closer to the middle of my lower abdomen, watery/lotiony cm, headache, nauseous in the afternoon, no appetite, tired, irritable
> Dpo 7 very mild cramping/pinching, headache, lotiony cm, no appetite, woke up stuffy but that went away in the afternoon, tired
> 
> DPO 8 some cramping, moody, slight nausea, runny nose, peeing a lot, and a faint BFP!Click to expand...


----------



## MsRipple

FF kept moving my O day from CD 13 to 14 and back again. It seems to depend on whether I make a small bbt adjustment due to taking my temp a bit early on CD 14. For now, I am going with CD 13, but I may be one less dpo than I am reporting.

1-4 DPO : nothing out of the ordinary
5 DPO: weird, vivid dreams, fatigued, gassy (not super out of the ordinary to be honest)
6 DPO: gassy, cramps
7 DPO: lower backache, cramps
8 DPO: Scatted twinges under right breast and in lower abdomen (not sure if ovary or not). slightly sore nipples.
9 DPO: Scattered twinges in left groin. slightly sore nipples.
10 DPO - 11 DPO: some gas, watery cm mixed with cream cm. Temp took a huge dive today, so I'm not feeling hopeful
12 DPO: Temp back up :). Hard to tell if the temp drop and rise may have been due to room temperature and sleep attire. Back pain and watery cm, making me think AF may arrive, but hoping that will not happen. Burping.


----------



## NiccoleTTC

1 DPO - Dizzy - verry DIZZY. i actually feel drunk. it started yesterday tho so its probably because of ovulation, progesteron. woke up today with a slight headache, also cuz of ovulation probably. just wanted to rest the whole day, when i was getting ready to work i sat for a minute and just felt like icant stand up cuz im just too tired. also have a weird feeling above my left hip, kinda at the waist i dont know its in-between, and also in a different spot - left side next to the belly button. i dont know, also have stuffy nose ever since ovulation and a lil of a wet underwear, lotiony\sticky like.
Also had a weird overwhelming dream last night, that i was dying, i woke up int he middle of the night and was 100% sure it was real.


----------



## Alexc844

MsRipple said:


> Congrats! And so early, that's going to darken up quick!
> 
> 
> 
> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for a few days now and figured I'd join in!
> Hubby and I are on month 4 ttc.
> 
> Dpo 1 - 4 nothing noteworthy.
> Dpo 5 pinching near right ovary, dry cm, headache, irritable, hungry, weird dreams.
> Dpo 6 same pinching, but closer to the middle of my lower abdomen, watery/lotiony cm, headache, nauseous in the afternoon, no appetite, tired, irritable
> Dpo 7 very mild cramping/pinching, headache, lotiony cm, no appetite, woke up stuffy but that went away in the afternoon, tired
> 
> DPO 8 some cramping, moody, slight nausea, runny nose, peeing a lot, and a faint BFP!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Oh yeah! It's a solid line now! :) thank you!


----------



## TTCKat

After 14 months TTC (both in our 20s with no health problems we know of)

1 DPO - 3 DPO Some twinges on right side, sore bbs, creamy CM, slightly tired
4 DPO - 6 DPO Minor cramping (never get cramps before AF) but it was so slight I thought it was in my head. Also really gassy (which I never am). Starting to get hopeful
7 DPO - Slightly stronger cramps but sore bbs went away. Still creamy CM. Also super energetic (so hyper I was annoying hubby)
8 DPO - Really hyper again, no other symptoms. Big temp dip (over a degree) . Took it three times to be sure
9 DPO - temp went back up. Dry CM. Bb's not sore at all. Tired, and really moody (went from being angry to crying about 20 times). All pretty typical pre-AF for me though. Convinced I was out and really sad about it
10 DPO - no symptoms except being really down, still convinced I was out. dry cm
11 DPO - BFN first thing in the morning. Was expecting it by then. Started thinking about next cycle trying to be positive. Temp was still up though. Dry CM/tired. Decided to test again in afternoon and BFP! Very faint.
12 DPO - 3 more faint BFPs, finally convinced hubby it was real!


----------



## Alexc844

TTCKat said:


> After 14 months TTC (both in our 20s with no health problems we know of)
> 
> 1 DPO - 3 DPO Some twinges on right side, sore bbs, creamy CM, slightly tired
> 4 DPO - 6 DPO Minor cramping (never get cramps before AF) but it was so slight I thought it was in my head. Also really gassy (which I never am). Starting to get hopeful
> 7 DPO - Slightly stronger cramps but sore bbs went away. Still creamy CM. Also super energetic (so hyper I was annoying hubby)
> 8 DPO - Really hyper again, no other symptoms. Big temp dip (over a degree) . Took it three times to be sure
> 9 DPO - temp went back up. Dry CM. Bb's not sore at all. Tired, and really moody (went from being angry to crying about 20 times). All pretty typical pre-AF for me though. Convinced I was out and really sad about it
> 10 DPO - no symptoms except being really down, still convinced I was out. dry cm
> 11 DPO - BFN first thing in the morning. Was expecting it by then. Started thinking about next cycle trying to be positive. Temp was still up though. Dry CM/tired. Decided to test again in afternoon and BFP! Very faint.
> 12 DPO - 3 more faint BFPs, finally convinced hubby it was real!

Congrats! Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## Kimberly120

DPO 1 : Nothing
DPO 2 : alot of headaches 
DPO 3: watery CM
DPO 4: headaches, watery CM very gassy.. dip in bbt
DPO 5: increased sex drive, watery CM very gassy increased bbt
DPO 6: cramping in lower pelvic area, watery CM
DPO 7: still cramping watery CM
DPO 8: cramps headaches watery CM another dip in bbt, runny nose
DPO 9: nausea cramps watery CM very high bbt, runny nose, very tired
DPO 10: very tired, watery CM, runny nose sensitive to smells
DPO 11: the most tired I've ever been watery CM and lots of it.. runny nose cramps, BFN
DPO 12: cramps very light pink discharge only while checking cervix not really spotting. Runny nose, very grumpy, BFN
DPO 13: AF is due but no show yet. Bright red blood only when checking cervix. Very big drop in bbt to below coverline. Cramps gassy and irritable
DPO 14: very moody, bbt rising again now above coverline (just barley) sore breast super 

AF HAS ARRIVED...


----------



## clara_nb

This could be fun!

1-3 DPO (03/18-03/20) -- nothing noteworthy, creamy/EWCM. 
4 DPO (03/21)-- slight "tugging" feeling in my lower left side where Fallopian tube would be, and some sharp (but not strong) pains at around 6 PM. Creamy/dry CM.
5 DPO (03/22)-- more frequent urination and up in the night to pee (very unusual for me, but also happened at 4DPO). Same pains as yesterday in the same place. Very vivid dreams.
6 DPO (03/23) -- wasn't up to pee last night, CM back in the afternoon, dry again in evening. Felt a strange sensation in left Fallopian tube -- kind of like a vibrating. Vivid dreams again. Freezing cold feet and nausea right after eating.
7 DPO (03/24) -- SO IRRITABLE today, and emotional! Pains in lower left seem to have disappeared. Vivid dreams again last night. Creamy CM. Breasts are feeling heavy and sore (have been for days). Bloated and gassy. Heartburn even though I take meds for it usually and haven't had it in months. Weird taste in my mouth and stuffy nose.
8 DPO (3/25) -- really weird and vivid dreams. Positive OPK this morning on CB Digital (not with FMU but after 4 hrs without peeing). Breasts are less sensitive, nipples seem a bit bigger and darker.
9 DPO (03/26)-- CM is creamy and stretchy. Having cramping in my calves and low back pain. Strong smelling urine. Very gassy-- an all around gross kind of day!


----------



## kksy9b

Finally back to properly trying for #2 so hoping back into this thread to track symptoms! We weren't supposed to start until next month but DH spontaneously changed his mind on O day (yesterday). So only DTD once but it only takes one!

1 DPO- nothing

2 DPO- watery CM. Very normal for me from secondary estrogen surge

3 DPO- EWCM. Normal from secondary estrogen surge. Gassy

4 DPO - nothing

5 DPO - small amount of creamy (lotion-like) CM in underwear. Large amount of creamy/water CM when I wiped (nearly filled the toilet paper). BBT increase

6 DPO - Large amount of watery/ewcm (not as much as yesterday) when I wiped, BBT increase

7 DPO- sensitive nipples, creamy CM, BBT increase, BFN

8 DPO- sensitive nipples, light cramping, light hurtburn in PM, creamy CM, BBT increase, BFN

9 DPO - nips not as sensitive as previous day, creamy CM, BBT increase, BFN

10 DPO- sensitive nipples, breasts feel fuller, isolated cramps on right side on and off 2 hours, mix of creamy CM and watery CM, BBT increase, BFN

11DPO- sensitive nipples, cramping, headache, BBT dip. Seems like AF is coming

12 DPO- cramping, bbt dip. BFN. Think AF will be here soon

13 DPO- woke up to bbt under coverline and AF in full force


----------



## oneday123

After having my :bfp: last month and it ending in a chemical pregnancy :cry: I am back and today is 1dpo. Will update this evening with my symptoms.

1 dpo: cramping
2 dpo: bloated, tired
3 dpo: bloated and more tired than yesterday. Had a few mild pains very low down.
4 dpo: vivid dreams last night, bloated.
5 dpo: vivid dreams, bloated (may be due to Easter eggs though :blush: ), sharp O type pain, but didn't last long, slightly tender breasts, slightly loose stools.
6 dpo: vivid dreams, slightly tender breasts, yucky/metallic taste in mouth, mild nausea.
7 dpo: vivid dreams, metallic taste in mouth, sinus pain, sniffly nose, cramps, tired.
8 dpo: vivid dreams, grumpy (I mean majorly grumpy and irritable), sinus pain, mild cramps, sniffly.

9 dpo: took a test using a frer. :bfp: Please stick baby xxx


----------



## miffy78

Hi, :howdy: We've been trying for over a year. I'm 37 and DH 48. This will be our first. I had a mc in January at 6wks.

Symptoms have been:

_1-4 DPO: Nothing.
5 DPO: Mild cramping during day. Creamy cm.
6 DPO: Tugging and cramping. Still mild. Creamy cm.
7 DPO: Night time woke up with painful stabbing in left of abdomen and burning sensation across abdomen. Weird. Creamy cm. Grumpy.
8 DPO: Light pink cm when wiped in morning. Mild cramping and tugging continued. Bit of gas and bloating. Fatigue began early PM. Grumpy.
9 DPO: Watery/creamy cm. Bit of gas and bloating. Fatigue (bed at 8pm). Mild cramping. Sore lower back. Grumpy.
10 DPO: Creamy cm. Mild cramps. Fatigue (bed at 8pm). Sore lower back. Grumpy.
11 DPO: Bright yellow cm.  Bright yellow urine too. Mild cramps. Mild headache. Nipples a bit sensitive. Fatigue again. Emotional (had a tantrum at DH for no real reason. ) Bloating is uncomfortable. Can't really bend over properly. Sore lower back.
12 DPO: Still uncomfortable bloating. Mild cramps. Creamy cm (small amount so far). Fatigue (it's midday and I want to go to bed  ). My teeth hurt. Weird taste in mouth. _

Testing in 2 days. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Weebles

I didn't do my opk's in time because of work stress and then I was pretty sick with a bad cold but I still think we could still have a chance this cycle. Hopefully I O'd a little early and we caught the eggie.

CD 15-19: sick!! sore throat, sneezy, sinus pressure, ears hurt, some coughing
CD 20-21: runny nose, coughing but starting to feel better
CD 22: runny nose, mild cramps, bloated
CD 23: runny nose, mild cramps, bloated, and mild nausea that was not helped with a snack
CD 24: itchy stuffy nose (this dang cold!), upset stomach after eating breakfast
CD 25-26: still some cramps, totally boated
CD 27: no cramps, bloated, spotting :(
CD 28-30 no cramps, spotting, sore bbs, and bloated


----------



## miffy78

miffy78 said:


> Hi, :howdy: We've been trying for over a year. I'm 37 and DH 48. This will be our first. I had a mc in January at 6wks.
> 
> Symptoms have been:
> 
> _1-4 DPO: Nothing.
> 5 DPO: Mild cramping during day. Creamy cm.
> 6 DPO: Tugging and cramping. Still mild. Creamy cm.
> 7 DPO: Night time woke up with painful stabbing in left of abdomen and burning sensation across abdomen. Weird. Creamy cm. Grumpy.
> 8 DPO: Light pink cm when wiped in morning. Mild cramping and tugging continued. Bit of gas and bloating. Fatigue began early PM. Grumpy.
> 9 DPO: Watery/creamy cm. Bit of gas and bloating. Fatigue (bed at 8pm). Mild cramping. Sore lower back. Grumpy.
> 10 DPO: Creamy cm. Mild cramps. Fatigue (bed at 8pm). Sore lower back. Grumpy.
> 11 DPO: Bright yellow cm.  Bright yellow urine too. Mild cramps. Mild headache. Nipples a bit sensitive. Fatigue again. Emotional (had a tantrum at DH for no real reason. ) Bloating is uncomfortable. Can't really bend over properly. Sore lower back.
> 12 DPO: Still uncomfortable bloating. Mild cramps. Creamy cm (small amount so far). Fatigue (it's midday and I want to go to bed  ). My teeth hurt. Weird taste in mouth. _
> 
> Testing in 2 days. *crosses fingers*

I don't know how to edit the original post...

12 DPO: I'm feeling nauseous now.


----------



## kell

Hello ladies :) 

So I'm back here again in the tww. Currently 3 dpo so not much to report yet but I'll make a start on my 'symptoms'. Pretty sure of when I ovulated but don't temp so may be slightly off. 

1 - 2 dpo Dry cm, tired but had a very late night Tuesday, bloated but have a uti starting so it will be related to that. 

3 dpo - Dry cm, bloated, gassy, so tired and have what I can only describe as brain fog? I can't wait to get into my bed tonight. 

4 dpo - nausea, feeling really cold all day, congested, Dry cm, start of thrush! Exhausted. Tearful and emotional.

5 to 7 dpo - Still nauseated but mostly first thing in the morning and if I need to eat, gassy, constipated, SO BLOATED! Partner keeps saying I'm pregnant and he can tell? Maybe wishful thinking on his part lol. Tearful still, cried after sex, only ever done that when I was pregnant in the past.

8 dpo - Major bloat, af type cramps low down, Brown/yellow tinged cm, still have thrush :( leaking nipples! BFN on superdrug early result but I didn't test positive until 13 dpo with my youngest so not counting myself out yet. Emotional and short tempered (OH has taken a verbal beating the last few days poor bloke) In the evening I had a horrendous pain shoot up my cervix, lighting crotch! It took my breath away.

9 dpo - Decided to use my last test with FMU and there it was, a super faint BFP! Sent a pic to a friend and she can see it too so I'm not imagining it. Eekk!


----------



## Weebles

To edit your original post you just have to find it and right next to the quote button there is one for edit. :)


----------



## munchkin1

Hey girls, this is my first post after stalking this thread non stop the last few days!!

Bit of background... I'm 25 and hubby is 28. We've been TTC since end of December so not long at all. Came off the pill in September in preparation (after being on it, and a few other contraceptives, since I was 15). Since then my periods have been around 30-32 days long with long periods (around 10 -12 days although most recent period was 8 days). I only started checking cervix and CM since December and BBT monitoring halfway through this month. But I have been finding it hard to know exactly when I ovulate. I used OPKs last month and this month (clear blue) but never got a smily face. I then ordered sensitive cheapy ones online to save money.

Anyway this month has been rather strange... 

period 11-18th february, then spotting 28th - 1 March (so thought I was ovulating but all that week i never got a positive OPK. Nonetheless we BD's every day that week. Then on 6 March I had a ridiculous amount of eggwhite CM (sorry - TMI!) this was the first time I saw it that month and positive OPKs on 7 and 8 March so I think I ovulated around 8 March (fortunately we BD's on 6 when I saw the eggwhite cm). 

anyway since then I have been tracking everything and I am now on CD43 (longest period since off contraceptives). 

1 dpo = sticky cm. temp = 36.37 (baseline is 36.24) 
2 dpo = sticky. temp =36.30
3dpo = sticky CM (like a thick white mucus but sill stringy). temp 36.29
4dpo = creamy cm. temp 36.31
5 dpo= creamy CM. temp = 36.41
6 dpo = started with the watery/sticky mixed into creamy CM. temp = 36.44
7 dpo = creamy cm. temp = 36.46 
8 dpo = eggwhite cm, felt like getting a urine infection. temp = 36.46
9 dpo = more eggwhite cm mixed into creamy CM. temp = 36.32
10 dpo = alot of right sided pain and again eggwhite cm mixed with creamy. pregnancy test negative.was bloated constipated, cramps. temp = 36.34
11 dpo = creamy CM. temp = 36.53
12 dpo did = creamy cm. pregnancy test and negative. had problems of constipation one minute and then diarrhoea the next (so sorry, TMI all around!)temp drop = 36.23
13 dpo = ALOT of eggwhite cm. tender boobs, nausea, felt like I had a col. temp drop at 36.24 (my baseline temp exactly) 
14 dpo = more eggwhite CM (not as much as yesterday but still alot) bloated, cramps, fatigue, tender boobs. temp 36.51
15 dpo = period due (based on new calculations based on FF and ovulating on 8 March) but no sign. I often get spotting before but not see anything. watery cm. bloated, constipation, gassy. tender boobs. So tired and after my tea I actually thought I was going to be sick! temp = 36.54
16 dpo = today... did a pregnancy test and was negative. then did an OPK test (out of curiosity) and was very positive! today I have had more watery CM and my cervix is high soft and closed. tempertaure was highest it ever been today... 36.61celsius. 

So basically I have no idea what is going on. I am nervous about a few things: 
1) I have had a really long period this month. But before I was on the pill (all those years ago) I did have periods around 5 weeks apart so wonder if my body is just getting used to this again. 
2) I have had a lot of positive OPKs since I ovulated.
3) no idea why I have so much eggwhite CM after ovulation. It has een so much more then normal. I am worried I missed ovulation, but FF confirmed it with 3 higher BBTs.
4) I hope so much I am secretly preggers and its just not getting picked up on, but another BFN this morning makes me think that this is very optimistic. 
5) why am I having such an increase in temperature f I am no preggers?? so cruel of mother nature to do this and get my hopes up. 

sorry for the very lengthy post. I know I have only just started trying and there are girls out there who have been trying much longer, but it is so disheartening not to know what is going on. My parents had trouble trying to conceive me (2 years for unknown reason, both were healthy) and after me they were told they could not have kids, but 11 yeas ater my brother popped out to surprise us all. I guess this is always on my mind and I worry I too will have problems or there is something wrong with me. So any help or views would be much appreciated :) xxx


----------



## miffy78

Weebles said:


> To edit your original post you just have to find it and right next to the quote button there is one for edit. :)

I can't see it on the iPad. I'll have a look on the laptop in the morning. Thank you though.


----------



## miffy78

miffy78 said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> To edit your original post you just have to find it and right next to the quote button there is one for edit. :)
> 
> I can't see it on the iPad. I'll have a look on the laptop in the morning. Thank you though.Click to expand...


I just saw this at the bottom of the screen:

You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may not edit your posts :nope:


----------



## Catiren

my first bfp was on pg 279 with my now 10 and a half month old. im back again but this time was a mishap so we will just see if i get a positive.this cycle is weird. i havent had anything much at all and i normally have very painful cramps along with 50 other symptoms. like so many. but nothing!

1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - nothing
3 dpo - slight cramps high up, not painful at all. quick wave of nausea at night.
4 dpo - more nausea. slight leftside painless but felt heavy cramping. since dpo 1 ive had alot of random itchiness with horrid dry skin but no bumps/bug bites. and i have had alot of scratchiness in my throat that i cant clear either.. now that i think about it.. my boobs have been larger than normal. fell asleep from extreme fatigue around 6pm. terrible gas. frequent urination. sudden mild metal taste on both sides of tongue.

5 dpo - scratchy throat i cant clear continued. craving fish and peeps HAAA. 
metal taste is here again but mild. 
headache. 
feeling like af is here at 6:32pm. i know now..
bloat.
6 dpo - bfn. some headaches on the right side of my head.
7 dpo - positive on two brands(2 tests per brand) but positive line was in wrong spot on two of the tests?? 

bloating in morn.

dizziness in morn.

sore boobs tonight. bfns throughout day

took one last test on no urine hold, different brand(wondfo) got a super faint positive there. it was bfn with fmu tho

feeling really tired. probably cuz i havent slept good

8 dpo - bfn. crampy but not bad
ovulation like cramp on left
unusually tired
achey boobs in morn
mild af cramping
nausea waving off and on
sharp uterine cramps when i move(i only get this cramp literally a min or two before af flows..so this is crazy! 
checked my cervix - really low and super hard!) 
cm was strange asf. white, creamy, not really stretchy but it was in a string of itself!! tmi, couldnt mash it apart, went back to string form. been noticing ewcm daily up til today.
tested again, pink evap on another brand that previously had negative
gagging reflex after drinking liquids
wet feeling

9 dpo - feeling hot on and off since nighttime and today
Bfns
Had a vivid dream last night but I swore itwas real.. hubby said it couldn't have been
Sharp stingy stab pain at top right.. super high
Constipation
Wet feeling

10 dpo - sore nipples when nursing
No appetite
Frequent urination
Nause
Boob pain on right
Sudden increase in cm. Lot of ewcm


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, can't remember all my symptoms day by day, but thought I'd post ones that were different than other cycles for me, coz I got my BFP today, after 21 months and one working tube &#128513;&#127881;

I usually spot few days before af, no sign of any spotting.

Nipples mormally tender straight after af but then settle a little, this time they were more tender than usual, but this didn't really kick in until about 6 dpo.

I got a stinking cold around 13 dpo, I've read this can be a symptom as pregnancy lowers immune system.

Lots of crampy pains from about 11-12 dpo and not much cm, usually only get cramps bit before af and get a fair bit of cm before af.

Ive also been very bloated and had very mild nausea last couple of days but thought I was just imagining it.


----------



## ashleysandman

Ok, I'm new and messed up and started my own thread not realizing that was a faux pas. Here is what I posted in the wrong place! (hopefully this is the RIGHT place.) :) Also, if anyone knows how I go about deleting the thread I started, I'd appreciate the help. :)

I've only had 2 cycles since having Mirena removed, but overall seem to be back on track. These two cycles have had me at a 24 day cycle. I ovulated on March 16th. Here are my recorded symptoms since then. I'm due to start AF tomorrow. I'd also like to preface by saying that I'm not charting BBT as of yet, but will next month if I get AF. 

1 DPO:CP low, medium soft, medium open, wet

2-3 DPO: nothing logged

4 DPO:CP med, med. soft, open

5 DPO: heavy pressure and cramping (made me feel like I had to waddle almost) in lower abdomen/uterus area...very uncomfortable and not common. Cervix open, position and texture not logged. Light acne, light bloating, light constipation and indigestion. 

6 DPO:CP medium height, CM is thin creamy and white...can't tell if cervix is open. It feels spongy almost with a film? Had some twinges for about a minute on my lower left abdomen.

7 DPO: very slight ewcm again and also creamy white but the two aren't mixed. CP Med, med. soft, med. open.

8 DPO:HOLY VEINS... I can always see my veins in my front right shoulder and a little on the breast on that side, but my left side today looks like someone used a blue marker to draw on me and wiped it off. Am I imagining this? Have I just not paid attention to that side before? It's on my arms a bit too. Cervix is high, med. soft, and closed. Periodic cramping (upper and lower back, lower abdomen.) Light acne, light headache, light indigestion.

9 DPO:CM is watery, CP is high, med. soft, and closed. Twinges in right vaginal wall/uterus, itchy eyes, pinprick feeling in lady parts, periodic lower back cramps, slightly iffy belly (am I nauseous or hallucinating?) Mild breast twinges on right side. Veins still present. Throbbing pinchy poke twinges in lower left to mid abdomen. "Period poop" (sorry if no one else knows what this means, haha) feeling but not BM. Mildly gassy.

10 DPO: CM creamy, CP High, Med. soft, closed. Cramps off and on, wet, sore legs (why?), I sneezed and it hurt my uterus (random), left boob (at shoulder) throbbing mildly for hours with slight discomfort-not sensitive to the touch, small hives (3 on legs), feeling itchy and mildly dehydrated. Veins not as obvious.

11 DPO: CM is creamy. CP is high, med. soft, and closed.

12 DPO: Left side pinches, I can't really tell if my left breast is sore...haha. Nasal drip, feeling both stuffy and runny at the same time. Cervix was awol in the am and then back to high. Went through Wendy's DT and it smelled BAD...gag. Tasted good though. Cervix is giving me cramps when checking it. Tired. Legs achy off and on. FInger joints hurting? Undies damp with wet CM but nothing visible...just leaky. Cramping in all areas off and on through day, mostly mild. 3 BMs. Nips the tiniest big sensitive, nothing abnormal really...although there's a slight feeling like I used icy hot on them. Sensitive teeth to sugar. Neck hive, small. Tired. Veins off and on in visibility...veins in palms super dark for about a half hour in the evening. Moody.

13 DPO: So far today- CP high, med. soft, and closed. Feels a little swollen and pillowy in surrounding areas. CM is white and wet, not overly abundant...feels a little tacky and lotiony (new.) Runny nose. Alternating between tired and energetic. Cramps off and on. Small amt. of ewcm-very little. Periodic traveling cramps. Light bloating and indigestion. Had about 2-3 seconds where I may have been dizzy.

Prior to the past week my cervix has only ever been high (since I started checking 3 months ago) 3 or 4 times...and only for about an hour at a time, so it's rare. It has been high and closed almost all day for the 5-6 days. Also, it's slightly open 90% of the time. It has been closed tightly since it went high. I test daily...all BFNs with the exception of two $ Tree tests that showed up positive (pink) 4 days ago- but it was also 4 hours after the time limit, and nothing but BFNs since, so not adding weight to that. I'm trying not to read into ANY of these symptoms and telling myself they are psychosomatic.

What do you think ??


----------



## tinymumma

Back here again. First cycle on Vitex so fingers crossed my lp gets longer this time! O happened cd16 this cycle unlike the last where it was cd19. FF says due on the 5th (since my lp is only 8 days) but I have on the dot 27 day cycles, so I'm saying due on the 8th (if I make it that long) 3 DPO today
EDIT: FF changed my crosshairs this morning from cd16 to 18, so only 3 DPO again :nope:

2-3 DPO: Odd cold feeling in my uterus, ovary area. Very strange.

4 DPO: eyes began aching at night and was so tired I fell asleep before 9 o'clock? 

5 DPO: woke up with top eyelids swollen (I don't suffer from allergies or hay fever) :shrug:, feel like I'm getting thrush but not sure as of yet, increase in cm, stuffy nose, had a few boobie tinglings like I was having a let down but my son wasn't drinking milk (that hasn't happened since he was very young)

6 DPO: still feeling like I'm about to get thrush but none to be seen as of yet. O type pains on the right side for about 5 minutes during the day. White, creamy/ lotiony cm (I never get cm in my underwear, only if I check my cervix). TMI but I would wipe it away each time I went to the bathroom and whenever I went back, there would be more. Also a big gush after a BM (GROSS). Cm is definitely not thrush. Fell asleep on the couch with Bub when he was going down for his nap, haven't done that in a very long time!

7 DPO: Woke up with sporadic o type pains still on the right side. Big temp jump this morning, higher then it ever got last cycle. Slight nausea this morning and have realised I've been slightly nauseous in the morning until I eat, for the past few days. Continual O type pains on right side, cold feeling in the uterus again. Feeling wet down there. Odd feeling in lower abdomen, almost like the good tickle but not? Hard to explain. Almost fell asleep in the couch again today and ended up passing out putting Bub to sleep around 6:30-7 :dohh: 

8 DPO: BFN this morning. Temp dropped down within normal range. More white, creamy/ lotiony cm. Feeling wet still. Very milk cramping, not painful, just like I'm extra aware of uterus? Full feeling I guess. More right sided twinges today, stuffy nose. AF is supposed to be due tomorrow but really not sure what will be happening. 

9 DPO: No AF arrival yet (due today) it's only 3 o'clock though. In saying that she usually arrived in he morning, before midday at least. More right sided cramping. Funny tummy after eating lunch. Thirsty. Feeling pretty cranky. Eyes are starting to hurt again. Temp has gone up by .01 of a degree? Seemed odd but I took my temp twice to double check. Have this uncomfortable pulsing sensation in between where my pants sit and my belly button. Feeling like I need to pee more (that could be in my head though) Siactic nerve gas also been playing up yesterday and today. That may have been because I did a massive spring clean yesterday though. Although it hasn't come in this strong in a long while and usually goes away by the next day :nope: Bloating like crazy tonight. I'm as big as I was when I was 18 weeks with my son! 

10 DPO: Massive temp drop this morning to just above the cover line. Preparing for AF now. If my temp goes below the cover line tomorrow, she will probably arrive tomorrow or the day after. 10-11 day lp!! We're getting there. Trying to be positive but just plain bummed out. Lots of watery/ lotiony cm, was dropping into the toilet after my morning BM (TMI sorry). Feeling very wet down there. Maybe AF will arrive today? Nausea this morning but a little better after I ate. Still bloated. AF arrived, spotting in the afternoon, full flow by nighttime :cry: 

Onto cycle #10


----------



## kell

kell said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> So I'm back here again in the tww. Currently 3 dpo so not much to report yet but I'll make a start on my 'symptoms'. Pretty sure of when I ovulated but don't temp so may be slightly off.
> 
> 1 - 2 dpo Dry cm, tired but had a very late night Tuesday, bloated but have a uti starting so it will be related to that.
> 
> 3 dpo - Dry cm, bloated, gassy, so tired and have what I can only describe as brain fog? I can't wait to get into my bed tonight.
> 
> 4 dpo - nausea, feeling really cold all day, congested, Dry cm, start of thrush! Exhausted. Tearful and emotional.
> 
> 5 to 7 dpo - Still nauseated but mostly first thing in the morning and if I need to eat, gassy, constipated, SO BLOATED! Partner keeps saying I'm pregnant and he can tell? Maybe wishful thinking on his part lol. Tearful still, cried after sex, only ever done that when I was pregnant in the past.
> 
> 8 dpo - Major bloat, af type cramps low down, Brown/yellow tinged cm, still have thrush :( leaking nipples! BFN on superdrug early result but I didn't test positive until 13 dpo with my youngest so not counting myself out yet. Emotional and short tempered (OH has taken a verbal beating the last few days poor bloke) In the evening I had a horrendous pain shoot up my cervix, lighting crotch! It took my breath away.
> 
> 9 dpo - Decided to use my last test with FMU and there it was, a super faint BFP! Sent a pic to a friend and she can see it too so I'm not imagining it. Eekk!

Bumping this for the symptom spotters :) Got my BFP this morning!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats!!


----------



## kell

Thank you :)


----------



## munchkin1

Congrats kell! 

I posted a while back. Im now 23dpo and still no AF or BFP. I have been using internet cheapie so bought a FRER today but I'm not holding out hope! Got a doctors appointment on Monday so hopefully should find out what's going on! Has anybody else experienced anything like this before?


----------



## shradha

Wow Kelly congratulations....7th kid on the way....you are one amazing person....it has taken me 2 yrs to think about having a second one...how do you manage with 6?


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here for a few years. WOW I can't believe how many people have posted on here since I created this thread back in 2013. So many BFP's :thumbup:

A lot has happened since i was on here last. I'll try to make it short so i can get straight into posting my symptoms. I'm now 30 and have a beautiful 22 month old daughter. I conceived her the same year that i started this thread. I was charting/recording symptoms for about 10-12 cycles before I conceived her. The one month that i stopped charting/symptom spotting, we ended up getting pregnant. Maybe the symptom spotting was causing added stress......but I can't help it :blush:

Anyway, this is our first cycle TTC our second child. I'm still charting my symptoms but I'm not checking cervix or temps or anything like that. Just trying to relax a bit more this time around. 

I'm not getting my hopes up this cycle as its only our first cycle TTC number 2. But here goes.......

Ovulation day- no O pains which is very unusual for me, i always feel when I'm ovulating. Positive Opk
1 DPO- negative opk- still no O pains, no symptoms
2 DPO- negative opk- still no O pains, creamy cm, constipated, faint twinges 
3 DPO- creamy cm, skin breakout on face, slightly tender nipples
4 DPO- creamy cm, yellow creamy stretchy cm after BM, body aches all over (probably from work), bloated, skin breakout on face and chest, full feeling in uterus, EWCM once in evening
5 DPO- barely any cm, feeling wet down there in afternoon but still not much cm, body aches all over (probably from work), twinges on left side in Pm when lying down in bed
6 DPO- sneezing, stuffy nose, feeling hot when first wake up, faint twinges on left side when trying to sleep, increased sense of smell 
7 DPO- yellow slightly creamy/slightly stretchy cm after BM, fatigue (didn't sleep well last night), constant dull pressure on left side for half the day, noticeable dark veins on bbs in afternoon, dull headache in evening
8 DPO- dull headache when i woke up, very watery cm
9 DPO- Negative hpt, slightly tender bbs on outsides, watery cm, small amount of stretchy cm in pm, twinges/light cramps on left side in Pm
10 DPO- negative frer and IC, diarrhea in am, creamy/watery cm
11 DPO- negative frer and IC, heavy feeling in uterus when i woke up like AF is coming (lasted about 1 hour), slightly bloated, watery/ewcm, skin breakout
12 DPO- AF showed up this morning. Onto the next cycle for me. Good luck to all you ladies still in the TWW


----------



## wpg

Hi everyone! I'm new. Hubby and I are trying to conceive #1. 

My symptoms so far: 1 DPO-5 DPO: cm varying from lotiony to Ewcm, tired
6 dpo-craming, cm so bad I soaked my underwear (this has been happening every since Ovulation), tired
7 dpo: strong cramping on left side that left me in agony for about 5 minutes, tired. Gas so bad I cleared an aisle at Walmart! lol
8 dpo: ewcm, cramping, feeling hot (even in the weather we are having!), I have small bumps around my breasts, breast pain, the gas continues, cramping both sides and then around bellybutton
9 dpo: ewcm to lotiony, still wet underwear, very tired, same type of cramping as yesterday.


----------



## tiatammy

sorry ladies havent been on in awhile been down has 2 miscarriages in 5 months.


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Oh no, so sorry to hear that tiatammy :hugs: I hope that you get a super sticky bean really soon


----------



## wpg

wpg said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new. Hubby and I are trying to conceive #1.
> 
> My symptoms so far: 1 DPO-5 DPO: cm varying from lotiony to Ewcm, tired
> 6 dpo-craming, cm so bad I soaked my underwear (this has been happening every since Ovulation), tired
> 7 dpo: strong cramping on left side that left me in agony for about 5 minutes, tired. Gas so bad I cleared an aisle at Walmart! lol
> 8 dpo: ewcm, cramping, feeling hot (even in the weather we are having!), I have small bumps around my breasts, breast pain, the gas continues, cramping both sides and then around bellybutton
> 9 dpo: ewcm to lotiony, still wet underwear, very tired, same type of cramping as yesterday.

Today 10 dpo: cramping left side, sore bbs, tired, frequent urination
I forgot to mention that I was very grouchy to my husband yesterday. I also never cramp before AF and all of this is brand new to me.


----------



## Goldie257

HI Everyone,
I am new here and in my 2nd month of TTC. 
I am 33. I have recently taken some time off my career so have decided there is no time like now to start TTC and a family with the husband.

This is my 2nd month coming off the pill, no luck in first cycle since coming off BC. This month I used OPK and Preseed. I am not temping so can only estimate when ovulation actually occurred. OPK let me know when LH surge was detected. so my below DPO could be off by a day or 2.

1DPO - tender breast and nipples
2 DPO - 4 DPO - tender breast and nipples and breast feel full
5 DPO - tender breast subsiding , breast feels soft
6 DPO - no breast tenderness, breast feel soft, moist creamy CM, but not a lot
7 DPO - wet watery vagina feeling (all day), some CM look creamy,
8 DPO - very wet feeling, cried - just felt so sad and frustrated and grumpy (but could be because I skipped coffee that day and it was raining like crazy)
9 DPO - very wet CM, coughed all morning (weird) , and burping all afternoon. slight back pain , but BFN
10 DPO - burping persistent but less than yesterday, feel like i have sour stomach. small pain twinges in right lower abdomen, vagina has a burning sensation. Did not test today.

I plan to test 12 DPO as i do not want to waste the tests. I also think i am just impatient and really eager and may be reading everything as an early sign . But i hope i get a BFP in a few days.


----------



## MUMOF5

kell said:


> Thank you :)

Congrats kell, I've just got my BFP with number 7 too &#128077;&#127995; xx


----------



## KenjoeW

Ovulated March 27th

1dpo- Nothing
2dpo- Nothing
3dpo- nipples really really sensitive 
4dpo- same as 3rd day
5dpo- same as 3rd
6dpo- same as 3rd day and some nausea
7dpo- same as above
8dpo- same as above and some cramping on left side, like stabbing pain
9dpo- bright pink blood, but just that one time after intercourse at night. in the morning nothing.
10dpo- nothing
11dpo- light cramping on left side again.

Will keep you posted going to test in 2 days


----------



## MindyW12

Okay new at all this lol but anyways 
Ovulation was around the 25-28th of March
Sometime in that time frame after dtd with my partner realized gummy like discharge kind of hanging out of me. 
It was thick. Not ovulation cm. Very different. 
Got thicker for a few days then dried up. 
Now am 1 day from due period having weird symptoms. 
Been cramping for a week or so, STARVING but everything seems nasty lol, getting so irritable then crying over nothing, boobs hurt to touch, and I woke up from a 20 minute nap the other day with an awful sore throat. And now my nose is running awful. Been having awful nightmares. Can't sleep but wanna sleep all day. Super gassy (tmi) awful acne and mild back cramps on my right side. Am I wigging myself out or could this be it??


----------



## MindyW12

Oops I mean all night not all day


----------



## MindyW12

Ugh okay obviously I'm having some brain fog too. Because i read that wrong 4 times and still tried to correct it lol. Idk how to delete a post so ignore the all night one. What I was saying was .... I'm SO TIRED ALL DAY and could sleep ALL day but the second it hits like 10 pm I'm restless.


----------



## Goldie257

Goldie257 said:


> HI Everyone,
> I am new here and in my 2nd month of TTC.
> I am 33. I have recently taken some time off my career so have decided there is no time like now to start TTC and a family with the husband.
> 
> This is my 2nd month coming off the pill, no luck in first cycle since coming off BC. This month I used OPK and Preseed. I am not temping so can only estimate when ovulation actually occurred. OPK let me know when LH surge was detected. so my below DPO could be off by a day or 2.
> 
> 1DPO - tender breast and nipples
> 2 DPO - 4 DPO - tender breast and nipples and breast feel full
> 5 DPO - tender breast subsiding , breast feels soft
> 6 DPO - no breast tenderness, breast feel soft, moist creamy CM, but not a lot
> 7 DPO - wet watery vagina feeling (all day), some CM look creamy,
> 8 DPO - very wet feeling, cried - just felt so sad and frustrated and grumpy (but could be because I skipped coffee that day and it was raining like crazy)
> 9 DPO - very wet CM, coughed all morning (weird) , and burping all afternoon. slight back pain , but BFN
> 10 DPO - burping persistent but less than yesterday, feel like i have sour stomach. small pain twinges in right lower abdomen, vagina has a burning sensation. Did not test today.
> 
> 
> I plan to test 12 DPO as i do not want to waste the tests. I also think i am just impatient and really eager and may be reading everything as an early sign . But i hope i get a BFP in a few days.


I didn't stick to the plan and tested at 11DPO - still BFN. burping slowed down after the morning. But after dinner had a watery taste in my mouth. Mouth feel fun of water. At nite while in bed had sharp pains emanating from back and side of breast toward nipple, but in right breast only. Was so painful hubby heard me scream ouch and asked whats wrong.

12 DPO - made scramble eggs for breakfast and they smelt horrible while hubby was like they have no smell, they smell fine like eggs. Noticed some creamy CM but not sticky. Still burping and have a watery mouth after I ate. still BFN!

13 DPO - will not test again till missed AF. I feel normal today. no smelling aversions. I don even feel pregnant. no cramps yet tho (sign of PMS for me) - AF is due tomorrow night. Fingers crossed


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey ladies :) 
I've been quietly stalking as I basically ntnp while waiting for my cycles to regulate and as I try to lose weight. 

Question..

How many of you had implantation bleeding, about what cycle day did it happen, how long did yours last and how much did you have? 

On cd 25 I had very light pink spotting. Cd 26 it was brown. Cd 27 very light brown. Cd 28 an Itty bitty bit of red spotting. Cd 29 do far nothing. 

Cd 25-27 had some strong af like cramps but they have stopped. 

I also have nausea, sore boobs, very emotional (that's not unusual for af) and have lost a good amount of weight out of no where after being lazy for 2 weeks lol 
My boobs are pretty swollen as well which is noticeable by my hubby. 

In my previous pregnancies the weight loss was an indicator I was pregnant.. but I have taken tests and nada. 

But what really got me was that I have had 3 different people ask me if I was pregnant and a coworker who randomly came up and blurted out "When are you going to have a baby?!?" As she brought a customer up to me xD 
Later she apologized because she said that she literally couldn't control that and wasn't sure where it came from lmao 

So I'm wondering if God is throwing signs at me that maybe I am pregnant or will be soon :) 

One can only hope.


----------



## Goldie257

Goldie257 said:


> Goldie257 said:
> 
> 
> HI Everyone,
> I am new here and in my 2nd month of TTC.
> I am 33. I have recently taken some time off my career so have decided there is no time like now to start TTC and a family with the husband.
> 
> This is my 2nd month coming off the pill, no luck in first cycle since coming off BC. This month I used OPK and Preseed. I am not temping so can only estimate when ovulation actually occurred. OPK let me know when LH surge was detected. so my below DPO could be off by a day or 2.
> 
> 1DPO - tender breast and nipples
> 2 DPO - 4 DPO - tender breast and nipples and breast feel full
> 5 DPO - tender breast subsiding , breast feels soft
> 6 DPO - no breast tenderness, breast feel soft, moist creamy CM, but not a lot
> 7 DPO - wet watery vagina feeling (all day), some CM look creamy,
> 8 DPO - very wet feeling, cried - just felt so sad and frustrated and grumpy (but could be because I skipped coffee that day and it was raining like crazy)
> 9 DPO - very wet CM, coughed all morning (weird) , and burping all afternoon. slight back pain , but BFN
> 10 DPO - burping persistent but less than yesterday, feel like i have sour stomach. small pain twinges in right lower abdomen, vagina has a burning sensation. Did not test today.
> 
> 
> I plan to test 12 DPO as i do not want to waste the tests. I also think i am just impatient and really eager and may be reading everything as an early sign . But i hope i get a BFP in a few days.
> 
> 
> I didn't stick to the plan and tested at 11DPO - still BFN. burping slowed down after the morning. But after dinner had a watery taste in my mouth. Mouth feel fun of water. At nite while in bed had sharp pains emanating from back and side of breast toward nipple, but in right breast only. Was so painful hubby heard me scream ouch and asked whats wrong.
> 
> 12 DPO - made scramble eggs for breakfast and they smelt horrible while hubby was like they have no smell, they smell fine like eggs. Noticed some creamy CM but not sticky. Still burping and have a watery mouth after I ate. still BFN!
> 
> 13 DPO - will not test again till missed AF. I feel normal today. no smelling aversions. I don even feel pregnant. no cramps yet tho (sign of PMS for me) - AF is due tomorrow night. Fingers crossedClick to expand...


Unfortunately AF is here :-( so disappointed i thought i was pregnant I guess i really wanted to be.


----------



## Goldie257

Goldie257 said:


> Goldie257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie257 said:
> 
> 
> HI Everyone,
> I am new here and in my 2nd month of TTC.
> I am 33. I have recently taken some time off my career so have decided there is no time like now to start TTC and a family with the husband.
> 
> This is my 2nd month coming off the pill, no luck in first cycle since coming off BC. This month I used OPK and Preseed. I am not temping so can only estimate when ovulation actually occurred. OPK let me know when LH surge was detected. so my below DPO could be off by a day or 2.
> 
> 1DPO - tender breast and nipples
> 2 DPO - 4 DPO - tender breast and nipples and breast feel full
> 5 DPO - tender breast subsiding , breast feels soft
> 6 DPO - no breast tenderness, breast feel soft, moist creamy CM, but not a lot
> 7 DPO - wet watery vagina feeling (all day), some CM look creamy,
> 8 DPO - very wet feeling, cried - just felt so sad and frustrated and grumpy (but could be because I skipped coffee that day and it was raining like crazy)
> 9 DPO - very wet CM, coughed all morning (weird) , and burping all afternoon. slight back pain , but BFN
> 10 DPO - burping persistent but less than yesterday, feel like i have sour stomach. small pain twinges in right lower abdomen, vagina has a burning sensation. Did not test today.
> 
> 
> I plan to test 12 DPO as i do not want to waste the tests. I also think i am just impatient and really eager and may be reading everything as an early sign . But i hope i get a BFP in a few days.
> 
> 
> I didn't stick to the plan and tested at 11DPO - still BFN. burping slowed down after the morning. But after dinner had a watery taste in my mouth. Mouth feel fun of water. At nite while in bed had sharp pains emanating from back and side of breast toward nipple, but in right breast only. Was so painful hubby heard me scream ouch and asked whats wrong.
> 
> 12 DPO - made scramble eggs for breakfast and they smelt horrible while hubby was like they have no smell, they smell fine like eggs. Noticed some creamy CM but not sticky. Still burping and have a watery mouth after I ate. still BFN!
> 
> 13 DPO - will not test again till missed AF. I feel normal today. no smelling aversions. I don even feel pregnant. no cramps yet tho (sign of PMS for me) - AF is due tomorrow night. Fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately AF is here :-( so disappointed i thought i was pregnant I guess i really wanted to be.Click to expand...

Unfortunately AF is here :-( so disappointed i thought i was pregnant I guess i really wanted to be.


----------



## tinymumma

Goldie257 said:


> Goldie257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie257 said:
> 
> 
> HI Everyone,
> I am new here and in my 2nd month of TTC.
> I am 33. I have recently taken some time off my career so have decided there is no time like now to start TTC and a family with the husband.
> 
> This is my 2nd month coming off the pill, no luck in first cycle since coming off BC. This month I used OPK and Preseed. I am not temping so can only estimate when ovulation actually occurred. OPK let me know when LH surge was detected. so my below DPO could be off by a day or 2.
> 
> 1DPO - tender breast and nipples
> 2 DPO - 4 DPO - tender breast and nipples and breast feel full
> 5 DPO - tender breast subsiding , breast feels soft
> 6 DPO - no breast tenderness, breast feel soft, moist creamy CM, but not a lot
> 7 DPO - wet watery vagina feeling (all day), some CM look creamy,
> 8 DPO - very wet feeling, cried - just felt so sad and frustrated and grumpy (but could be because I skipped coffee that day and it was raining like crazy)
> 9 DPO - very wet CM, coughed all morning (weird) , and burping all afternoon. slight back pain , but BFN
> 10 DPO - burping persistent but less than yesterday, feel like i have sour stomach. small pain twinges in right lower abdomen, vagina has a burning sensation. Did not test today.
> 
> 
> I plan to test 12 DPO as i do not want to waste the tests. I also think i am just impatient and really eager and may be reading everything as an early sign . But i hope i get a BFP in a few days.
> 
> 
> I didn't stick to the plan and tested at 11DPO - still BFN. burping slowed down after the morning. But after dinner had a watery taste in my mouth. Mouth feel fun of water. At nite while in bed had sharp pains emanating from back and side of breast toward nipple, but in right breast only. Was so painful hubby heard me scream ouch and asked whats wrong.
> 
> 12 DPO - made scramble eggs for breakfast and they smelt horrible while hubby was like they have no smell, they smell fine like eggs. Noticed some creamy CM but not sticky. Still burping and have a watery mouth after I ate. still BFN!
> 
> 13 DPO - will not test again till missed AF. I feel normal today. no smelling aversions. I don even feel pregnant. no cramps yet tho (sign of PMS for me) - AF is due tomorrow night. Fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately AF is here :-( so disappointed i thought i was pregnant I guess i really wanted to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately AF is here :-( so disappointed i thought i was pregnant I guess i really wanted to be.Click to expand...

I'm sorry AF arrived honey xx Best of luck for next cycle :dust: 
Please remember to read through the rules on the first page. Updating your post by quotes makes it harder to find original posts and clutters the thread. Next time edit your original post when updating DPO symptoms. Thank you <3
Fx'd for a nice sticky bean for you next cycle xx


----------



## dinky

Ovulated on 9th of April

1dpo. Sore boobs, ewcm

2dpo. Sore boobs, bloated, ewcm, increased appetite 

3dpo. Sore boobs, bloated, constipated, increased appetite

4dpo. Sore boobs 

5dpo. Sore boobs

6dpo. Sore boobs, constipated, cramps

7dpo. Sore boobs, cramps

8dpo. Sore boobs, constipated, cramps. Squinter on ic

9dpo. Sore boobs, bloated, temp drop

10dpo. Sore boobs, diarrhea, temp rise, bfn on frer

11dpo. Sore boobs, diarrhea, skin break out

12dpo. Sore boobs, tired, skin break out, bfn on ssda test


----------



## robinsonmom

I've been stalking this thread for two years. I learn so much and I said I would jump in when I have a cycle I'm confident about.. So here I am

O day 10/11 mild cramping, tender nipples but not extremely sore like normal. Cp High and Soft wave of nausea

Dpo 1 tender nipples mild cramps break out dtd
Dpo 2 tender nipples mild cramps 
Dpo 3 sore nipples and sore breast high cp dtd achy on left side near ovary
Dpo 4 high temp very sore bbs and nipples very weird pressure like cramps left side of ovary very vivid dream gassy bloated
Dpo 5 sore bbs vivid dream I got my bfp gassy dtd bloated
Dpo 6 sore bbs dtd dh noticed creamy cm. Gassy bloated.
Dpo 7 sore bbs moved to sides lightening bolt pain in left breast. Gassy bloated. Cramped all night left side head ache felt achy and sore high temp
Dpo 8 sore bbs sides and nipples dtd. Exhausted took a late nap and went to bed at 9:30pm
Dpo 9 weird noticeable light cramps both sides. 2 naps in one day (wth) so tired! Bfn
Dpo 10 lots of acne break out energized bbs still very sore higher temp 98.8 glob of yellow cm
Dpo 11 temp dive &#128549; feeling like there's no hope. Cp low soft and open. Mild cramps lotiony cm brown color. I want to count myself out. Cp medium soft lots of cramping expecting AF
Dpo 12 temp still low cp ROSE and closed a little became a little firmer ting of ewcm with blood on it temp dropped lower Expect AF in two days.
Dpo 13 temp dropped lower cd is firm and medium. Lots of brown cm never had it before. Expecting af lat tonight or early morning. No cramping very weird.


----------



## picklepot

Oh my word! Why have I never seen this thread!!? I LOVE it! 
Ok - so here goes.... Not certain on my dpo but going on my past month dates, I'm going to use that :)

1dpo - slight cramping, mild nausea, backache (but that's pretty normal for me) and very tired

2dpo- nothing

3dpo - light cramping, horrible headache and really tired - bed by 9pm

4dpo - Actually thought I was going to be sick this morning for quite some time - couldn't get out of bed! 
Lower right sharp pain not horrendous though. Headache won't shift, migraine threatening! So tired and very crampy

5dpo - Lower right sharp but not major pain
Funny taste in mouth like when you have a bad tooth but suddenly came then went. More cramping, light nausea and backache

6dpo - Brown CM when wiping
Wore tampon as though AF had arrived - only Pink cm on tampon and a tiny bright red dot - size of a pin prick?
Sharp twinges in thighs (front) 
Shooting / stabbing pains in my vagina?? Wth
Suddenly have a Boil type thing in nose - gone by 7dpo?
Increased saliva? 

7dpo- Woke with a sore throat
Achey tummy 'muscles' - top of abs? 
Exhausted
Really intolerant
Dizzy like when I had a virus
Just feel awful! Like I'm coming down with something
Thirsty
Painful and sharp cramping
Feel slightly nauseous, crampy and slightly tender bbs.

8dpo - Sharp pains in legs
Runny nose/blocked nose
Freezing cold
Home from work. VERY dizzy
Whole Body hurts - feeling absolutely dreadful!
Backache, extremely dizzy, exhausted, nauseous, freezing cold flashes then boiling hot
Fever - temp of 100.4
Took test - BFN
Cramps, sore bbs, headache. Slept 18 hours

9dpo - today
Still off work, pain all over body like I have flu without the cold? Slight cough, slightly dizzy, reduced temp to a normal range (37.8)
Very tired, tummy pains, and just feeling rubbish but not as horrific as yesterday.

Let's hope this goes green soon!! 

Good luck for your BFP's ladies xxxx THINK GREEN!!


----------



## WantOneMore94

Here is mine so far, I'm not very far into it, but here goes.

FF said O was the 8th, BUT I was soaked with EWCM when I woke up the 10th, so me & DH done the deed. We also had sex the 1st and 3rd. 

O - Assuming the 10th by the awful amount of ewcm
1 dpo - dry as a bone, nothing.
2 dpo - nothing, still no cm 
3 dpo - nada
4 dpo - breast start feeling sore around nipples, still no cm at all, some come and go back pain, and come and go mini cramps in left ovary area. Ate super and had the worse indigestion. I have never had an issue with it EXCEPT when I was pregnant with ds, and it went away as soon as he was born.

5 dpo - lower back pain, come and go pain around left ovary, bad during bowel movement *tmi*, hips are killing me....had hip pain whole time I was pregnant with ds. Ate one piece of pizza and my chest was on fire, felt like throwing up because of it. Boobs super sore on sides and nipples....normally dont start until 3 or 4 days before af. acne along hairline (also on a pg issue with me). Went to bathroom to pee, starting to get some creamy, lotiony like cm. Very little as of now.

My back and hips are killing me foreal...


----------



## kksy9b

So happy to be back in the tww!!! I'm only 1 dpo so it will be awhile hanging out here for me but very hopeful this will be our month. Best of luck to all the other ladies!

1 DPO- nothing

2 DPO- mild bloating in PM

3 DPO- EWCM- from secondary estrogen surge, extremely common for me

4 DPO - nothing

5 DPO- large glob of CM when checking, mild bloating in PM

6 DPO- nothing

7 DPO - CM turned watery/creamy and had one large glob on TP and several small patches after peeing, some bb pain shooting back to armpits (but think its just in my head)

8 DPO- BFN, creamy/watery CM

9 DPO- BFN in afternoon, 2 hour hold. very very emotional- went from angry to depressed/weepy to laughing in 5 minutes. creamy/watery CM.

10 DPO-BFN in AM. still very irritable. EWCM. All my typical AF symptoms are here. Expecting the witch tonight or in the AM

11DPO- Big temp drop, no AF in the AM but expecting soon. Creamy CM...turned snot-like throughout the day. Sore bbs. No AF by bed time! Took a test and think there is the faintest of faint lines? SO tired could barely keep my eyes open by 9:30 (usually in bed at midnight)

12 DPO- flat temp, creamy CM, No AF :happydance: took several tests throughout the day and think I see a faint shadow. Sensitive nipples.

13DPO- closed cervix, creamy/snotty CM, very emotional and fatigued in the evening. Vv faint line on IC with FMU...clear bfp on a FRER!!

I've had practically no symptoms, tested negative for several days, had all my usual pre AF symptoms appear and still a BFP! in a bit of shock!


----------



## robinsonmom

Good luck you all!!


----------



## JazzyC

First time posting... in a very very long time.... 

So I'm about 3 days post ovulation although I'm not sure the accuracy as I just use an app. My cycles range from 27-30 days with a rare 26 day cycle every now and then. I'm regularly around 29 (average) so that's what my app goes by and if that the case I'm 3dpo. I have been having a lot of cramping since about day 1-2... 

I also have nausea when I eat but I doubt thats related to anything... Its more hormonal for me than anything.

So far still having cramping.... It's pretty much 24/7 which is unusual for me, I usually have lower back pain the week prior to AF which I'm not getting this go around (hoping I'm not jinxing it). I'm tired and feel like I'm getting a cold however I've had pretty bad upper back pain the past 2 days so I haven't slept too well, so I'm not going to contribute fatigue to anything except that....

Days 1-4 Constant cramping
Day 5 - Felt like I had the flu..... Drinks tons of fluid and slept. No cramping, felt normal after. 
Day 6- Flu like symptoms / allergies 
Day 7 - Woke up out of my sleep with cramping that felt like AF :bfp: 

I'm starting to think I did ovulate when my app said I did. My last pregnancy I tested positive 7dpo as well although it ended in MC.


----------



## ampabst

Hi All - I thought this was a neat thread and wanted to post (normally I just read and don't paste) but this was too fun.

Ovulation Date: April 10th (+OPK)

1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Nothing
3DPO - Slight Cramping, Temp Rise, Tingly Breasts
4DPO - Slight Cramping, Temp Rise, Headache, Tingly Breasts
5DPO - Temp Rise, Headache, Increase in Discharge, Tingly Breasts
6DPO - Temp Rise, Headache, Discharge, Full/Larger Breasts
7DPO - Discharge, Cramping, Full/Larger Breasts
8DPO - Bloating, Discharge, Fuller Breasts, Cramping
9DPO - Bloating, Discharge, Fuller Breasts, Cramping
10DPO


----------



## Thorpedo11

I'm here again after a month break. 

Yesterday was my O day April 20th. And we only were able to dtd once. We tried to do it twice yesterday on the day I O'ed but it didn't end up happening. 
I'm really hoping that the one time we did do it yesterday gets us our BFP. 
1- dpo -- bloated, sleepy, pulling cramping, cm drying up
2- dpo -- bloated, sleepy, pulling cramping, in the mood, increased appetite
3- dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams, increased cm, cp mid- high and soft, horny. &#128525;&#128563;
4-dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams and no cm
5-dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams and no cm, headache, low grade fever 100-101.
6-dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams, headache, gassy, crampy 
7-dpo-- nausea, headache, vivid dreams,crampy, sleepy, thighs felt like pins and needles 
8-dpo-- intense headache, abs feel like I've done a thousand sit ups, nausea, vivid dreams, sore throat, sleepy ( did a test with fmu and it was a bfn. Of course I know that it's still pretty early. Will test again in morning tomorrow. If I get another bfn, I will wait until AF should be here. )
9-dpo- nausea on and off, took a test on looked like a vvvf bfp attached a picture but I will retest tomorrow in the morning. But the rest of symptoms have gone. CP is high, soft, closed.
10-dpo- crampy, gassy, bloated, on and off nausea, dizziness. Bad headache
11-dpo- really bad dizziness all day, crampy, gassy, nausea only when in the car. Headache
12-dpo -- Tested and got a BFP
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Glitterzz

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site and thought this post was neat and exactly what I need. My husband and I aren't trying to conceive, but I feel some weird symptoms and was hoping to get answers or advice from any of you with experience. I don't know exactly what my O date was, but I'll do my best with what I can guess lol.
April 14 1 dpo: lots of watery discharge with a little blood (normal with all of my O days), pain in left side
2 dpo: still discharging, bad enough for a liner
3 dpo: discharging, every once in a while I'll have pink or brown coloring (I have this every month)
4 dpo: Ate food that my mom cooked and for whatever reason it made me gag. I've never had issues when eating pork before but this time it just wasn't appealing to me
5 dpo: loose stool, still no appetite (eating because I have to)
6 dpo: this is where I started to question things. After drinking my regular water on gym mornings, I had to the gym and do my routine. Towards the end, I started to feel nauseated to the point where I had to stop and run to the bathroom because I was smelling everyone's sweat. I actually threw up a few times and had to leave. The next time I went to the bathroom, I had pink discharge.
7 dpo: still nauseated, my husband told me to take a test even though I figured it was too early. BFN. I still have no appetite and start to think maybe it's a bug?
8 dpo: every time I eat, I'm feeling extra full and gassy. My mood swings the past few days have also been questionable.

This is all I have so far. What advice do you ladies have as to whether or not I should test again or whether you guys think I have promising symptoms? Any help would be appreciated! I'm going to hold off on the partying until I get AF just in case.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm only 1 dpo but this looks like it could be a lot of fun!

1 dpo - CP: HMO, no cm, bloated, increased appetite, mild cramping, acne breakout

2 dpo - CP: HFC, no cm, bloated, frequent urination, gassy, mild cramping

3 dpo - CP: MFC, creamy cm, bloated, gassy

4 dpo - CP: MFC, creamy cm. Acid reflux

5 dpo - CP: LFC, no cm, nausea, fatigue

6 dpo - CP: LFC, no cm, acne breakout

7 dpo - CP: LFC, watery stretchy cm, acne breakout, fatigue, nausea, mild cramping

8 dpo - CP: LFM, creamy cm, acne breakout, nausea, cramping

9 dpo - CP: LFM, no cm, nausea worsening

10 dpo - CP: MSC, creamy cm

11 dpo - CP: MFC, creamy cm

12 and 13 dpo spotting. 

BFN


----------



## Catiren

first cycle we didn't use pull out method since I had our first baby. I'm anxious to see if I get a bfp! 

Not sure of dpo. I'm either 1 or 2 dpo today as of posting this. I Od two days late. AF due may 5. Will start testing daily from 6/7dpo.. so in about 5 days

Pos Opk day - horrible pelvic pain and painful sex

1/2 dpo - Stretchy cm yesterday and kick like sensations on the left. Dtd. Creamy white cm today. Left side cramp once. Also been having typical and atypical O symptoms like frequent urination, clumsy, nausea, and terrible fatigue. 

Crappy feeling like af and weird pressure in vagina. Feels like af cramps also up above. Lower back pain. More nausea this evening. like really nauseous ;( and brief rightside temple Headache.Just overall feeling bad and sick and very fatigued/tired!!! Not much of an appetite either and the prenatals I take usually make me eat everything. Weird spasm/flutter vibration on right side near top middle.

3 dpo - more af cramps, frequent urination, im still feeling tired after normal sleep, sad, weird dream, left side stabbing pains lower than ovaries. Pulling sensation on left high up. Feeling really cold today and just checked weather... it's 75 degrees!!!! What!!!! I feel like it's 40 or at most 50. chill bumps in the sun!!! Feeling awkward. extremely painful nipples when nursing. Snotty white cm(I've never had this). Thirsty. Strange taste.

4 dpo - pains straight down mid pelvis. Fatigue. Things taste different. frequent urination. nausea. slight chills in evening. Soooo tired. SO asked if I was ovulating or sick because my body was SOOOO hot to him and he i guess notices my body heat during my ovulation(i never have). I told him im 4 dpo. He tried to make me take my temp but i wouldnt. I was sooo tired i went to sleep super early. Didnt even bingewatch anime with him like we do every night. I told him my skin felt super cold to me.

5 dpo - weird dreams last night. Teeth is sensitive. Breakout!!!! On my left face cheek!! Slight nausea. A but of a Runny nose the last few days and this morning. Slight high left side cramping 10 am turned dull.. Frequent urination. White creamy cm and cervix feels super SUPER squishy but hard behind the squishy. Slight headache. Achey as I have been the past few days.. especially sore arm when carrying my baby around and lower back is sore. Emotional and cried. Bloating.

6 DPO - vivid dreams last night. Forgot to mention the past few days I've been having more reflux than normal.. to the point if I bend over I throw up/spit up without the nausea warning first. I've had reflux for years and this is how it was with my pregnancy but never any other time this bad. Weird sensation on left side like a pressure or puff of air occurred and it was followed by a pricking sensation within 30 seconds. White creamy cm. Cervix hard/firm and medium and very tilted(can't find opening/dent). Sensitive to smells. Cramping on right side. Slight right breast pain. Thick stretchy cm with creamy. Slight cervical pains and wiped a tiny spots of blood.

7 DPO - slight cervical pain. Dizzy and lightedheaded. Feeling hot. Got super faint test lines on 2 curved frers and 1 old style frer. Shadow on wondfo. Took more tests. EPT, accuclear, and clear blue all blue faint positives!!! Walmart cheapie showed dark evap after time but shadow within 2 mins. Stomach feels uneasy like I'm on af and restroom trips more than normal today. More cm. Took another wondfo and it finally shows a faint line tonight. Second CB was negative but I used old sample for it and some others. Wont turn this green til tomorrow if I get positives with fmu. Left side cramping low down and short lived. Gross taste turned to Metal taste in mouth. Lots of drainage/stuffy N runny nose. Frequent urination. Sides by of lower back(hips?) feel extremely tender and similar to af or something squeezing in uterus. Teeth are super sensitive.

8 DPO - got blood work done Cuz I got more positives!!!!!!!!!!!!! slight cramping. White cm. Firm cervix. Belly ache. Bad bad Nausea at poptarts. darker BFP than yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!! frequent urination. Bad lower backache when standing for a short bit. Dizzy. Feeling hot in my face cheeks. More nausea as I text this ;(


----------



## Janisdkh

Hi lovies, baby dust to ALL! :) O.k I am so tempted to test at 9dpo tomorrow morning using a cheap dollar store test of course.. I would test again though Wed, and the following Friday.. Think I should?
Here are my symptoms... What do you think?

1dpo- Sore nips yep, noticed about 6 hours after bedding(could be the progesterone) which usually prog effects my whole boob lol 

2dpo- Sore nips and were itchy a little, now they are not itchy, eyes burn like I have a fever. Had cramps for a bit but went away pretty fast... Maybe that was just in my mind :/ 

3dpo- Sore nips, sore boobs on the right sides of them, sore right arm pit, and between 2dpo and 3dpo like right at the end of 2dpo I had stabbing pains like instant lil needle points above my pubic bone.. 1st it happened when I went to go pee and I was so in shock I just sat there, and then again when i was sitting on the couch.. It's gone now though 

4dpo- Breast stoped being sore, and only my right nipple is sore.. Had light cramps very faint and also more twitches or needle like picks in my tubes or ovaries...

5dpo- breast are back to being sore but not as bad as 3dpo... They still only hurt on the outer sides only, right nipple still store.. Strange odd feeling in my pelvic area and very hard to explain. Very dry ends to my hair? Plus extreme exhaustion but that could be due to moving furniture. Maybe I am imagining it :/ 

6dpo- very mild breast pain and a weird feeling in my uterus and extreme exhaustion.. I had to take a nap and almost another one around supper time. My hair feels like ****! yellow/white globby cm :/ Kinda gross looking! 

7dpo- very mild cramps all day and cramps in my lower back about half the day.. Barely any breast pain, almost none, I think my nipples are not sore anymore, and strange feeling in my uterus again..My hair sucks! and yellow/white globby cm on my panties again?

8dpo- Weird feeling in uterus again but off and on, strange annoying sensation in my freaking crotch, like I want to push on it to relieve it to constantly have sex(I cant explain better then this) I had this with my pregnancy in 2013 which I lost :( but it was more strong and I needed to have sex often.Weird right? Never had that issue before. Very sore boobs all day, blood in my nose(noticed on my tissue) Tired...

9dpo- Odd sensation in my uterus, breasts super sore! right nipple sore, and ate a large cracker with toppings ended up getting a wave of nausea.. After i drank water i heaved so bad i ran to go puke but nothing would come up..

10dpo- Breasts hurt but not like yesterday, right nipple still hurts, cramping :( No m/s and I ate and was hoping for some m/s.. I feel like AF is gonna show soon and I am not due till 30th 

I feel like the strange feeling in my uterus is in my head but I swear I feel it.. Hard to explain lol @ phantom symptoms? GRR Hope not... I guess we will see!


----------



## kell

MUMOF5 said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Congrats kell, I've just got my BFP with number 7 too &#128077;&#127995; xxClick to expand...

Congratulations! Unfortunately that bfp ended in a chemical 5 days later but I'm now 8 dpo again and feeling lucky so we shall see :)


----------



## Glitterzz

glitterzz said:


> hello everyone! I'm new to this site and thought this post was neat and exactly what i need. My husband and i aren't trying to conceive, but i feel some weird symptoms and was hoping to get answers or advice from any of you with experience. I don't know exactly what my o date was, but i'll do my best with what i can guess lol.
> 
> 1 dpo: Ate food that my mom cooked and for whatever reason it made me gag. I've never had issues when eating pork before but this time it just wasn't appealing to me
> 
> 2 dpo: Loose stool, still no appetite (eating because i have to)
> 
> 3 dpo: This is where i started to question things. After drinking my regular water on gym mornings, i had to the gym and do my routine. Towards the end, i started to feel nauseated to the point where i had to stop and run to the bathroom because i was smelling everyone's sweat. I actually threw up a few times and had to leave. The next time i went to the bathroom, i had pink discharge.
> 
> 4 dpo: Still nauseated. I still have no appetite and start to think maybe it's a bug?
> 
> 5 dpo: Every time i eat, i'm feeling extra full and gassy. My mood swings the past few days have also been questionable.
> 
> 6 dpo: Still have a "full" feeling.. And by full i mean full of gas lol. Absolutely the worst smelling gas and bm i've ever had! Vivid dreams
> 
> 7 dpo: Slight cramping and twinges all below and to the side of belly button. I usually cramp five ish days before af but they're much worse than what i'm feeling now. Very very very very light brown cm when i wiped once today (tmi). Vivid dreams
> 
> 8 dpo: Still cramping and have some light pink mixed with my cm today when i wiped (tmi). I usually have cm throughout my cycles -mom thinks it's because our family is super fertile- but the color is strange considering i only have color during ovulation.
> 
> 9 dpo: Cramping and woke up with back pain. Vivid dreams. Sinuses are giving problems.
> 
> Af is due on may 1st or 2nd so i'll be testing friday to see if i can get an early bfp or see if all of this is in my head???

updated


----------



## Janisdkh

Glitterzz said:


> glitterzz said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! I'm new to this site and thought this post was neat and exactly what i need. My husband and i aren't trying to conceive, but i feel some weird symptoms and was hoping to get answers or advice from any of you with experience. I don't know exactly what my o date was, but i'll do my best with what i can guess lol.
> 
> 1 dpo: Ate food that my mom cooked and for whatever reason it made me gag. I've never had issues when eating pork before but this time it just wasn't appealing to me
> 
> 2 dpo: Loose stool, still no appetite (eating because i have to)
> 
> 3 dpo: This is where i started to question things. After drinking my regular water on gym mornings, i had to the gym and do my routine. Towards the end, i started to feel nauseated to the point where i had to stop and run to the bathroom because i was smelling everyone's sweat. I actually threw up a few times and had to leave. The next time i went to the bathroom, i had pink discharge.
> 
> 4 dpo: Still nauseated. I still have no appetite and start to think maybe it's a bug?
> 
> 5 dpo: Every time i eat, i'm feeling extra full and gassy. My mood swings the past few days have also been questionable.
> 
> 6 dpo: Still have a "full" feeling.. And by full i mean full of gas lol. Absolutely the worst smelling gas and bm i've ever had! Vivid dreams
> 
> 7 dpo: Slight cramping and twinges all below and to the side of belly button. I usually cramp five ish days before af but they're much worse than what i'm feeling now. Very very very very light brown cm when i wiped once today (tmi). Vivid dreams
> 
> 8 dpo: Still cramping and have some light pink mixed with my cm today when i wiped (tmi). I usually have cm throughout my cycles -mom thinks it's because our family is super fertile- but the color is strange considering i only have color during ovulation.
> 
> 9 dpo: Cramping and woke up with back pain. Vivid dreams. Sinuses are giving problems.
> 
> Af is due on may 1st or 2nd so i'll be testing friday to see if i can get an early bfp or see if all of this is in my head???
> 
> updatedClick to expand...

Im due for af on the 30th :D So we are pretty close dates..
Your symptoms look pretty good to me, esp the spotting.. Hope IB for you! I took a test today being 9dpo.. I think I see a squinter but its soooo light and only noticed it later. I dont get evaps on my tests so I am not sure if its a positive or an evap :/ SO light to a point where it's like it's not there but I see it..Maybe I am hoping too much :( and seeing things..
.. Good luck to you! Test with me on Wed :D Just for fun!


----------



## kell

Hey ladies, 

After turning my post on here green last month at 9 dpo, the tests started to get lighter and my period came 2 days late. Chemical pregnancy :( 

So we got straight back in the saddle and here I am again! I ovulated super early this cycle and the pain was on both sides, I'm convinced I hyperovulated for some reason. Maybe because of the chemical? :shrug:

1 to 4 dpo - Not much to report other than sore boobs at the sides but thats normal for me post ovulation and pain in both ovaries.

5 dpo - shooting pain in cervix during the night, just the once. Increased cm.

6 dpo - increased cm, cervix high and soft, frequent peeing, irritable and grumpy, EXTREMELY wet during dtd!

7 dpo - Inceased cm, cervix tucked right back, frequent peeing, crampy on and off today, indigestion.

8 dpo - Increased cm and a slight brown tinge to it, still peeing a lot, cervix still soft and high, start of a sore throat, drooling in my sleep! Feel pregnant? 

9 dpo - Sneezing a lot this morning, weird sensation in my legs on and off since yesterday, woke up during the night boiling hot and covered in dribble (lol) and very groggy. Metallic taste in mouth (yuck) Dtd and partner was a bit rough, felt him hit my cervix and it felt like my uterus started to contract! Very uncomfortable. 

10 dpo - Didn't get much sleep last night because my 14 month old is poorly so I'm even more tired today! Boobs heavier and more tender, weird sensation in my legs, touch of nausea this morning, slight cramps.


----------



## Glitterzz

*Janisdkh-* I keep thinking all of my symptoms sound good, but I woke up with AF cramps and just feel like she's well on her way! I still have at least 6 days left until she's expected to come so we'll see. I'm definitely testing Wednesday or Thursday! I've heard of women getting a BFP at 9 or 10 dpo but I feel like I should wait anyway.. Orrrrr I might go take one now. :winkwink: Goodluck and post a picture of your BFP squinter so I can see if it's just you or if we can see it too! Hopefully we both get what we want this month lol! :baby:

Also I tried to find my cervix last night and that was an epic fail. Either it's way to far up to reach or I just couldn't find it. I think it was just really high! I know your cervix isn't that great of an indicator but if it doesn't drop within a few days, something is up!


----------



## greenarcher

Glitter and Janis - You two should both test! Let us live vicariously through you! 

I finally get to join this thread! 

1DPO - Constipated, tired. [April 24]
2DPO - MFC, lots of creamy CM, tired[April 25]
3DPO - MS, creamy CM [April 26]
4DPO - Nothing really. Didn't check CP. [April 27]
5DPO - LMC, creamy CM, crampy and gassy [April 28]
6DPO - HF, creamy CM, no symptoms [April 29]
7DPO - No symptoms [April 30]
8DPO - Tired. Loose stool. [May 1]
9DPO - Bloated and pinpoint cramping on left side. Some all over cramping. Tired. Loose stool. [May 2] neg on IC. Very slight spotting.
10 DPO - more spotting, nothing red yet
11 DPO - Bright red flow, back to CD1!


----------



## ampabst

ampabst said:


> Hi All - I thought this was a neat thread and wanted to post (normally I just read and don't paste) but this was too fun.
> 
> Ovulation Date: April 10th (+OPK)
> 
> 1DPO - Nothing
> 2DPO - Nothing
> 3DPO - Slight Cramping, Temp Rise, Tingly Breasts
> 4DPO - Slight Cramping, Temp Rise, Headache, Tingly Breasts
> 5DPO - Temp Rise, Headache, Increase in Discharge, Tingly Breasts
> 6DPO - Temp Rise, Headache, Discharge, Full/Larger Breasts
> 7DPO - Discharge, Cramping, Full/Larger Breasts
> 8DPO - Bloating, Discharge, Fuller Breasts, Cramping
> 9DPO - Bloating, Discharge, Fuller Breasts, Cramping
> 10DPO - Bloating, Fuller Breasts, Cramping, Hungry (like all the time)
> 11DPO - Bloating, Fuller Breasts, Cramping, Hungry
> 12 DPO - Bloating, Fuller Breasts, Hungry, Fatigue
> 13 DPO - Nothing
> 14 DPO - Nothing
> 15 DPO - Nothing
> 
> I am updating because starting over the weekend, I stopped feeling all symptoms, even standard PMS Symptoms. AF is due on Thursday and I just have this feeling she is coming now. I will update this weekend for sure.
> 
> Good luck to all you other ladies!


----------



## tinymumma

Kell, my heart goes out to you love xx I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You're supposed to be super fertile after a loss though, so Fx'd you get a sticky BFP this month :hugs:
We switched to NTNP this cycle but I'm still tracking, so even though I won't be symtpoms spotting (just yet anyway :haha: I'll post any blazingly obvious symtpoms. 

1-3 DPO: Pinching in ovaries (haven't been paying attention so can't say which one).

4 DPO: Kind of emotional (weepy, probably because I was watching the news and it's just too horrible). Constipated. 

5 DPO: Odd warm/ fluttering/ buzzing feeling in lower abdomen all day. Temp drop this morning. Hot flushes and dizziness. Feeling like on the verge of crying all day. Gassy AF. Constipated. Was exhausted and ready for bed before 7 o'clock. Peeing more

6 DPO: Temp rose back up. Odd thumping feeling near left ovary. Slightly crazy emotions, crabby, then overly happy, but at the moment feeling very down. Missing hubby so much I think I might cry. Still haven't pooped (3 days) and I'm usually straight after my first coffee. Slept in until 8 but that was probably because hubby woke me up at 1 for BD *rolls eyes* and didn't get to sleep until 3ish. Slight headache, craving sweets. At night sneezing a lot, nose clogged.

7 DPO: Mild AF type cramps, full feeling down there, craving sweets. Feeling down again. Temp went up again this morning. Feeling hot and flushed. No more constipation. Constant right sided pinching (quite strong). Hungry.

8 DPO: Nausea in the morning borderline about to throw up. Passed within an hour. Quite warm even though it's raining and dreary outside. Feeling very off. Very soft bm this morning and urge to go again. Itching to test but only have one FRER left. Cravings for salty food. Sneezing and funny nose again. Felt like AF was going to arrive last night. Even put a panty liner on just incase. Woke up with that "yup, she's here feeling" but a no show yet. 

9 DPO (FF says AF due today): Nausea again this morning and randomly though the day. Temp drop but still above the coverline. Still feel like AF is about to show. Flushed and warm even though it's raining and miserable again. BFN. Strong burning/ stabbing pains on my left side tonight that lasted for quite a while, still going on now hours later (went for about 2-3 minutes straight now it's just random). Feeling like AF will show any second. Cranky, hungry, scratch that STARVING.

10 DPO: More burning/ pinching on my left side today, especially when I was wearing Bub while doing the dishes. Extremely hungry this morning from the second I woke up. CRAZY gas. Cranky. Slight nausea at night. Peeing more. Super hungry throughout the day

11 DPO: AF arrived first thing in the morning. Devastated to be going onto cycle #11 but silver lining, a 10 day LP :happydance: Hopefully this is the thing to get us our :bfp:


----------



## Glitterzz

glitterzz said:


> hello everyone! I'm new to this site and thought this post was neat and exactly what i need. My husband and i aren't trying to conceive, but i feel some weird symptoms and was hoping to get answers or advice from any of you with experience. I don't know exactly what my o date was, but i'll do my best with what i can guess lol.
> 
> 
> 1 dpo: Loose stool, still no appetite (eating because i have to)
> 
> 2 dpo: This is where i started to question things. After drinking my regular water on gym mornings, i had to the gym and do my routine. Towards the end, i started to feel nauseated to the point where i had to stop and run to the bathroom because i was smelling everyone's sweat. I actually threw up a few times and had to leave. The next time i went to the bathroom, i had pink discharge.
> 
> 3 dpo: Still nauseated. I still have no appetite and start to think maybe it's a bug?
> 
> 4 dpo: Every time i eat, i'm feeling extra full and gassy. My mood swings the past few days have also been questionable.
> 
> 5 dpo: Still have a "full" feeling.. And by full i mean full of gas lol. Absolutely the worst smelling gas and bm i've ever had! Vivid dreams
> 
> 6 dpo: Slight cramping and twinges all below and to the side of belly button. I usually cramp five ish days before af but they're much worse than what i'm feeling now. Very very very very light brown cm when i wiped once today (tmi). Vivid dreams
> 
> 7 dpo: Still cramping and have some light pink mixed with my cm today when i wiped (tmi). I usually have cm throughout my cycles -mom thinks it's because our family is super fertile- but the color is strange considering i only have color during ovulation.
> 
> 8 dpo: Cramping and woke up with back pain. Vivid dreams. Sinuses are giving problems.
> 
> 9 dpo: still cramping. I feel like AF is on her way, but my breasts are a little tender. I never have tender breasts, so this is new. They don't HURT super bad, but I definitely notice them when I rub up against something. Like a dull stabbing pain. Tested this morning BFN. We'll see Saturday or Sunday!

UPDATED. I decided to waste a test this morning so I'm just going to wait for AF at this point lol. Or I might go crazy


----------



## kell

tinymumma said:


> Kell, my heart goes out to you love xx I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You're supposed to be super fertile after a loss though, so Fx'd you get a sticky BFP this month :hugs:
> We switched to NTNP this cycle but I'm still tracking, so even though I won't be symtpoms spotting (just yet anyway :haha: I'll post any blazingly obvious symtpoms.
> 
> 1-3 DPO Pinching in ovaries (haven't been paying attention so can't say which one).

Thank you tinymumma :flower: 

I feel pregnant this again this cycle, I ovulated early, guessing because of the chemical, so I'm 10 dpo today. I'm going to test later this morning. I will update :) 

Hope you get your bfp this month too! I always say I won't symptom spot but I do lol every time. Good luck hun x


----------



## Janisdkh

1dpo- Sore nips yep, noticed about 6 hours after bedding(could be the progesterone) which usually prog effects my whole boob lol 

2dpo- Sore nips and were itchy a little, now they are not itchy, eyes burn like I have a fever. Had cramps for a bit but went away pretty fast... Maybe that was just in my mind :/ 

3dpo- Sore nips, sore boobs on the right sides of them, sore right arm pit, and between 2dpo and 3dpo like right at the end of 2dpo I had stabbing pains like instant lil needle points above my pubic bone.. 1st it happened when I went to go pee and I was so in shock I just sat there, and then again when i was sitting on the couch.. It's gone now though 

4dpo- Breast stoped being sore, and only my right nipple is sore.. Had light cramps very faint and also more twitches or needle like picks in my tubes or ovaries...

5dpo- breast are back to being sore but not as bad as 3dpo... They still only hurt on the outer sides only, right nipple still store.. Strange odd feeling in my pelvic area and very hard to explain. Very dry ends to my hair? Plus extreme exhaustion but that could be due to moving furniture. Maybe I am imagining it :/ 

6dpo- very mild breast pain and a weird feeling in my uterus and extreme exhaustion.. I had to take a nap and almost another one around supper time. My hair feels like ****! yellow/white globby cm :/ Kinda gross looking! 

7dpo- very mild cramps all day and cramps in my lower back about half the day.. Barely any breast pain, almost none, I think my nipples are not sore anymore, and strange feeling in my uterus again..My hair sucks! and yellow/white globby cm on my panties again?

8dpo- Weird feeling in uterus again but off and on, strange annoying sensation in my freaking crotch, like I want to push on it to relieve it to constantly have sex(I cant explain better then this) I had this with my pregnancy in 2013 which I lost :( but it was more strong and I needed to have sex often.Weird right? Never had that issue before. Very sore boobs all day, blood in my nose(noticed on my tissue) Tired...

9dpo- Odd sensation in my uterus, breasts super sore! right nipple sore, and ate a large cracker with toppings ended up getting a wave of nausea.. After i drank water i heaved so bad i ran to go puke but nothing would come up..

10dpo- Breasts hurt but not like yesterday, right nipple still hurts, cramping :( No m/s and I ate and was hoping for some m/s.. I feel like AF is gonna show soon and I am not due till 30th Cramps are bad tonight :( Back and belly

11dpo- So far a lot of M/s this morning, some cramps in my belly and back. I believe I got my BFP today! Lets hope he/she sticks. 

Photo: Wet and Dry

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BabyNumber5_zpsjmrnbsuv.png
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BabyNumber5Invert_zps7u7np7mq.png
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BabyNumber5a_zpswtkqrio3.png
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BabyNumber5InvertA_zpsvdptelup.png


----------



## greenarcher

Janis - I totally see it in all three!! Congrats, lady!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Janis I can see it too. Hopefully it keeps getting darker. Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ampabst

Hi All - I thought this was a neat thread and wanted to post (normally I just read and don't paste) but this was too fun.

Ovulation Date: April 10th (+OPK)

1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Nothing
3DPO - Slight Cramping, Temp Rise, Tingly Breasts
4DPO - Slight Cramping, Temp Rise, Headache, Tingly Breasts
5DPO - Temp Rise, Headache, Increase in Discharge, Tingly Breasts
6DPO - Temp Rise, Headache, Discharge, Full/Larger Breasts
7DPO - Discharge, Cramping, Full/Larger Breasts
8DPO - Bloating, Discharge, Fuller Breasts, Cramping
9DPO - Bloating, Discharge, Fuller Breasts, Cramping
10DPO - Bloating, Fuller Breasts, Cramping, Hungry (like all the time)
11DPO - Bloating, Fuller Breasts, Cramping, Hungry 
12 DPO - Bloating, Fuller Breasts, Hungry, Fatigue
13 DPO - Nothing
14 DPO - Nothing
15 DPO - Nothing

I am updating because starting over the weekend, I stopped feeling all symptoms, even standard PMS Symptoms. AF is due on Thursday and I just have this feeling she is coming now. I will update this weekend for sure.

Good luck to all you other ladies!

Updating to red, AF officially hit 2 days early tonight. So I'm out a for awhile. Hope all you others get some BFPs!


----------



## chocolatechip

1dpo - light ovulation pains on the right side, noticeable only once or twice in the morning and then nothing thereafter

2dpo - creamy white CM

3dpo - sore, achy, and heavy feeling in breasts that start in the afternoon
-stabbing pains on the right that were quick, intense, and fluttery (lasted only a few seconds)
-boiling hot in the middle of the night

4dpo - occasional pain in areola area of breast
-heartburn (but I ate a really spicy dish of noodles the night before so it was probably that)

5dpo - dull cramp on the left
-nausea comes on suddenly around 7:30PM and lasts for a couple of hours (reminiscent of carsickness)

6po - constant aching breasts (mild)
-yellowish CM that almost seemed like the texture of EWCM

7dpo - low grade nausea for most of the day
-very tired 
-pain that is concentrated in areola of breasts
-mostly dry CM
-twinges in right side all day

8dpo - starving after work to the point of light-headed
-bloated and gassy after dinner
-extremely itchy nipples at bedtime, then nipples feel hot and in pain
-mild heartburn

9dpo - CP low and hard (stays this way for the duration of the TWW)
-very hungry
-gassy after dinner once again
-tired, took an afternoon nap 

10dpo - nausea for most of the daytime
-mild cramps and a ton of clear cm on underwear 
-tired
-very mild breast pain

11dpo - intense AF cramps that start right after breakfast and last around 2 hours
-intermittent but painful breast pain, once again concentrated in areolas 
-exhausted after work, 2 hour nap
-dry mouth and increased thirst
-AF cramps start up again at bedtime and do not let up

12dpo - wake up with AF cramps, they last until 10AM
-wildly itchy right nipple at bedtime
-inconsistent low, dull abdominal aches

13dpo - bad AF cramps wake me up in the middle of the night, wake up with the same cramps (they disappear again around 10AM)
-at 2PM, the nausea hits big time and sticks around for about 3 hours
-strong breast "contractions" but not tender to the touch
-2 spots of acne appears (this usually means AF is right around the corner)

14dpo - nausea hits right after lunch
-gross feeling permeates the rest of the day, roughest nausea so far
-took a 2 hour nap to fight the nausea and wake up feeling worse



CM is dry, CP is low and firm, and the acne appeared right on time so I really feel like AF will be here within 24 hours but the nausea is so strange. I'm hoping I don't have to deal with nausea as a PMS symptom from here on. 

Good luck to everyone!

edited: I tested today at what I believe is 15 dpo

https://i66.tinypic.com/14lmzhs.jpg


----------



## Avalanche

so far this month .

CD 15- OV no symptoms 
CD 16/1DPO- tired, feeling lethargic, slight cramping
CD 17/2DPO- happy, chatty, full of energy, back ache and general pains, headache, runny nose, insane appetite 
CD 18/3DPO- cramps, strong appetite, headache, sore throat, runny nose, lethargic 
CD 19/4DPO- lots of nausea, lower abdominal cramps, sore gums, runny nose


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Congratulations chocolatechip


----------



## Thorpedo11

Here's the update. 



Thorpedo11 said:


> I'm here again after a month break.
> 
> Yesterday was my O day April 20th. And we only were able to dtd once. We tried to do it twice yesterday on the day I O'ed but it didn't end up happening.
> I'm really hoping that the one time we did do it yesterday gets us our BFP.
> 1- dpo -- bloated, sleepy, pulling cramping, cm drying up
> 2- dpo -- bloated, sleepy, pulling cramping, in the mood, increased appetite
> 3- dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams, increased cm, cp mid- high and soft, horny. &#128525;&#128563;
> 4-dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams and no cm
> 5-dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams and no cm, headache, low grade fever 100-101.
> 6-dpo-- sleepy, vivid dreams, headache, gassy, crampy
> 7-dpo-- nausea, headache, vivid dreams,crampy, sleepy, thighs felt like pins and needles
> 8-dpo-- intense headache, abs feel like I've done a thousand sit ups, nausea, vivid dreams, sore throat, sleepy ( did a test with fmu and it was a bfn. Of course I know that it's still pretty early. Will test again in morning tomorrow. If I get another bfn, I will wait until AF should be here. )
> 9-dpo- nausea on and off, took a test on looked like a vvvf bfp attached a picture but I will retest tomorrow in the morning. But the rest of symptoms have gone. CP is high, soft, closed.
> 10-dpo- crampy, gassy, bloated, on and off nausea, dizziness. Bad headache
> 11-dpo- really bad dizziness all day, crampy, gassy, nausea only when in the car. Headache, when I was going to bed my lower abs kinda felt like a burning sensation, I was very sleepy but hard to get to sleep. Also was waking up way earlier than normal.
> 12-dpo -- Tested and got a BFP


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats thorpedo!! I got my BFP yesterday so right there with you!


----------



## liveinhope201

So newbie to all this forum stuff here so bear with me! I found this thread and think it is great it has really helped distract me from my own thoughts about TTC and enjoy seeing other woman get their BFP. Joined so I could get involved.

A bit about me, I am 38, 39 later this year my DH has just turned 36.

Starting TTC Feb 2015, so over 12 months, I am on cycle 14!!!

Went for tests, had the lot, all okay apparently (with us both). I did not ovulate for the first few months TTC due to the impact of coming of BC. I have had the implant for the last 9 years. In Dec 2016 I was told that I had ovulated, had a few CD21 tests since then and again they confirm ovulation. So even though been trying for 14 cycles, I believe for 9 of those months I was not ovulating. Consultant has given me another 6 months to catch naturally or straight off for IVF.

I am going out of my mind right now, I am slap back in the middle of my TWW and just want to know...ahhh it is on my mind constantly and I cannot focus on anything else at all....so my cycle details are. My cycle has settled down to a 27-29 day cycle. I normally start seeing a positive opk on CD13 with a positive on CD14 as well, then negative CD15, and AF has consistently arrive 13-14 days later. However this month I did not get a positive until CD18 and only on CD18. I am now on CD27. I would normally expect AF any time but according to FF my late ovulation will push my AF back till next week CD33. I have of course already poas and it was of course a BFN!

I don't want to say I have had any symptoms, I have felt nothing that I haven't felt or had before. I have had a sore throat on and off for a few days with the odd feeling of ear ache but I put that down to hayfever! Last night i felt the sharpest pain in my tummy, low and middle. It was like someone had stabbed me with a long sharp needle. it took my breath away. It almost made me cry out in shock when it arrived, but it was gone as quickly as it arrived and i could the cry in my throat....nothing since then really.....

All i know is that i so want to me a mum, I pray that god will hear me and grant me the gift of a happy healthy child. I have my fingers crossed for us all and hope we all receive the gift of a child. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hi liveinhope, welcome :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. It took us over a year to conceive our first child. It's so disheartening seeing those bfn's every month and wondering 'why isn't this happening? It should be easier' I was temping, using opk's, using preseed, symptom spotting, the lot. It was so stressful. Then one day I thought 'I give up, maybe it's not meant to be'. So I stopped symptom spotting like crazy, stopped using the preseed, stopped charting my temps but most of all i stopped stressing. I stopped and just focused on me and made time for myself. I caught up with friends, did some regular exercise, then bam, that same month that I 'gave up' and relaxed I conceived. I am almost certain the stress of tracking everything and getting bfn's every month was the very thing that stopped me conceiving for so long.

So my advice would be, given that all your tests are clear, is to take some time to focus on you. Keep using opk's if that helps you pinpoint ovulation and keep bd'ing. But try and find something that you enjoy that you can focus your attention on. That way it'll keep you busy and take your mind off TTC. Who knows, it may just be stress that is blocking your efforts at TTC. 

Take care and good luck.


----------



## liveinhope201

Thanks Jelly Bean, I up to about page 70 of this thread and have seen your struggle, so thank you for your kind words. I don't particularly feel stressed, I know it will all work out in the end, one way or the other and I will be fine. I am strong and will get through anything (even though there is of course the odd breakdown on the way lol). Strangely I had followed your advice before even reading your reply! I have just booked a hair appointment, a nail appointment, pedicure and manicure and booked a night away in a lovely hotel in Yorkshire for our anniversary next weekend. Decided I had not really treated me or us, to anything 'nice' in a while. It has all been about LIFE.....

I will just keep my hopes alive that this is my month (please). As my username says live in hope (it can't all be bad). 

On a symptom note, only for the purposes of recording this stuff so I can track things. Just been to the toilet and there was some CM on the TP. It was a glob of thick yellow tinged sticky CM. I have never seen this CM before. I am normally dry around now. Only have CM when I check internally, never see CM any other way! So whether a symptom or not, it is NEW :haha:


----------



## liveinhope201

Just wanted to update. 

Took a test yesterday and there was a clear faint positive, enough for me to show DH who saw it as well.

According to FF I am CD30 today. My normal cycle is 28 days however I ovulated late this cycle. For the last 6 cycles I have ovulated on CD13-14, with a +opk to support. This month I ovulated CD18, again confirmed by a +opk. Because of this late ovulation FF changed my af due date to CD33. So technically not late! Took a FRER on 11 dpo night vvf bfp, fmu 12 dpo, faint bfp but can be seen. Negative on digital which doesn't really surprise me. faint+ on a asda test this morning (13dpo). Praying this line gets darker and darker as my AF doesn't arrive!

Still in shock I think, not sure i believe it yet. When i see the word 'pregnant' on a digital will be when i start to believe this is happening. 

Baby dust to you all.:dust:


----------



## Jelly.Bean

How exciting liveinhope. I really hope those lines keep getting darker for you :hugs:


----------



## liveinhope201

So then took another FRER this morning and I think the line is darker. Not as dark as I would hope for 14dpo but going in the right direction. Still getting really rubbish results with IC. I am still noting my symptoms and when this is confirmed (and I begin to believe it) then i will list my dpo and symptoms.

Wish me luck!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PT sonia.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Thorpedo11

liveinhope201 said:


> So then took another FRER this morning and I think the line is darker. Not as dark as I would hope for 14dpo but going in the right direction. Still getting really rubbish results with IC. I am still noting my symptoms and when this is confirmed (and I begin to believe it) then i will list my dpo and symptoms.
> 
> Wish me luck!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

 It looks to me like a BFP. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 808malia

Congrats on all the BFP's ladies!!!:baby: Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9mos!

So I am not new on here, but it has been quite a while since I have been on here... I have been "trying" off and on for about a year and a half or so. And I'm feeling kinda lucky this cycle, so lets see how it goes... BD:sex: about 24hrs before O

1-4dpo: High sex drive, creamy cm/dry
5dpo: Felt cold all day, and saw some very light spotting when checking CP in afternoon. (This is what sparked my interest! I had implantation bleeding with my last pregnancy. It wasn't quite this early but it has gotten me excited!)
6dpo: some light cramps and light nausea in am, spotting has stopped :happydance: I can't help but be excited, and I just have a feeling that I am pregnant! Guess only time will tell...
7dpo: slight sore throat, been a bit hungry ( but that's not uncommon for me post O) Gonna test today, I know its really early but I just can't help myself!:haha: =BFN Oh and I have been getting some strange hot flashes the last 2-3 days...
8dpo: Feeling kinda down and out... Saw some spotting when checking CP today. Bummed, probably out for this cycle.
9dpo: had a really hard time sleeping last night, kept getting hot then I would kick off the blankets and get really cold.


----------



## liveinhope201

Update then the digital test I took this morning said all I needed to hear..PREGNANT!! :happydance::cloud9: 

As soon as I can I will upload the test and give a detailed dpo account. Just waiting to hear from my GP re an appointment. Whoop Whoop 

Baby dust to all......


----------



## hunni12

Congrats to all the bfps!!


----------



## liveinhope201

So those of you that have been reading this thread will see my earlier updates. I have the joy of going green!

I have been TTC since Feb 2015, so around 13 months. Came off the implant after 9 years and before that years of on and off BC, from the pill to the injection. I firmly believe that hormonal contraception effected my cycle dramatically and is the reason it has taken me so long to get pregnant. I know there are people who have been trying longer than us and please know that my prayers are with you and I wish each and everyone of you baby dust.

So when I came of BC i really had trouble with my cycle. I would spot throughout and that spotting could be as heavy as a period, then my period would also arrive on top of that. Some months I only had a few days of no bleeding. Went to GP, they ran some tests and advised me that they thought I had PCOS and my tests showed that I was not ovulating at all!!!!!!!!!! I thought my workd would fall apart, I cried and cried. GP told me, lose some weight, it was the most positive thing I could do to help my chance. So at 37 I took up running, followed a great NHS app. Still running to this day, only 3 times a week. I cover about 10k a week. I followed a low GI diet and the weight started to come off. I lost 1 and half stone, still need to lose some more but have much better BMI now. It is under 30, so only classed as overweight now not obese (horrid term!).

My cycle started to regularize. My bloods were showing ovulation. I had a lap and dye and all was clear, DH SA all healthy, excellent numbers. 

My cycle for last 5 months settled to 28 days, normally ovulated around CD13/14 and had an LP of 13/14 days. I used cheap internet OPK's to check for LH surge. Once you see a positive you know what you are looking for. it has to be as dark or darker than control line.

So this cycle

CD1 - late on 09/04 (it is husbands birthday tomorrow tried to keep it together, was so disappointed at the arrival of AF, failed and had a melt down the next day!
CD1-CD4 - AF
Started OPK at Day 12, 
CD12 - negative opk
CD13 - negative opk - BD anyway
CD14 - EWCM, negative OPK (was fully expecting it to be positive) BD just in case
CD15 - CD16 negative OPK still, not had a positive, thought it was all going wrong again!! very down. 
CD17 - abundant EWCM, clear positive on opk, BD.
CD18 - BD. FF noted ovulated on today...4 days later than normal
1DPO - 6DPO nothing of note.
7 DPO - woke up with that stracthy throat feeling of a cold coming told DH that I was getting a cold. Blcoked nose, then runny nose. 
8DPO - had af type cramps in the evening, felt like AF was coming early. Later on in the evening i was watching TC with my DH, suddenly i felt this stab in my tummy, it was painful and sharp. But as soon as it came it went away. I was about to cry out in pain but because it went as quickly as it came I was able to catch the cry in my throat. throat still sore, really feel like the cold is coming to get me. Nose still running
9DPO - back ache, like I have never had before. In the afternoon I noted a glob of yellow tinged, stringy stick CM on the TP, never seen this CM before! Intrigued by this. Still have a sore throat, think I am drinking more.
10 DPO - strong AF pains again for about an hour. Thought AF was here. Then they went away. Again the same CM. Took a internet cheapie, swear I see a faint line but not convinced in anyway and don't want to ask anyone else. Still no cold, but have symptoms of cold, think it might be hayfever, take tablet.
11 DPO - no real symptoms, felt fine, pulling sensations in my stomach oh and I am so thirsty, it is unquenchable. Drinking litres of fluid, peeing every 30 minutes, can't hold wee to get a good test sample. Throat still sore but do not feel like a cold is coming. mHad a nose bleed in the morning when I blew my nose.
12 DPO - BFP on FRER, showed DH, he sees it. Negative on digital (too early)
13 DPO - BFP on FRER - line darker.
16 DPO - BFP on digital

We did it, early days but so far I feel great. It can happen. I do not think I ever had PCOS, i think it was all to do with coming off the pill. But it happened eventually. Because of my age my consultant was only going to give me 6 more months to catch naturally or else IVF it was. He told me this at my last appointment which was on CD12 of this cycle. Who would have thought that I would pregnant that same cycle!

Thank you for listening, all the best to you all. 
 



Attached Files:







dpt sonia.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## munchkin1

Hi girls, 
I commented a month ago cos I was driving myself insane symptom spottin! I was also 2 weeks late! I was adamant I was pregnant but all the tests were BFN! I went to the gp and she told me to chill! I was monitoring everything (even things she didn't know about). She said I clearly looked stressed and that's why I wasnt on my period! She told me to stop monitorin and just enjoy trying to have a baby, be thankful you have someone in your life who you want to have a baby with, it's precious. I realised she was right so stopped looking on these forums, stopped monitoring everything! Anyway period was due last week, did a test and BFN! I was devastated thinking 'well I'm chilled this month so why hasn't it happened?!" Went and spent a fortune on a fertility monitor kit. It arrived yesterday but as in due my period haven't opened it. Anyway no period still, just done a test and its BFP!!!!! Did 2 more and both BFP!!!!! I'm in shock! 

Anyway thought I would mention it here, just to say try not to get so stressed about it. All this monitoring temp at same time daily and plotting when you have sex is a nightmare! My first month of not doing it and I'm pregnant (omg sounds so weird! It hasn't sunk in and I have to go to work now and wait to tell hubby tonight!!!) 

So anyway that's my story. Symptom wise this month I did find I was nackered one day and I had implantation bleeding 2 weeks ago, also thought my boobs were sore but that was a few days. Also had really bad constipation (I know yuk! But I found it weird cos normal I have the opposite problem leading up to my period- sorry!) also had a burning pain near the ovary area and that was different from pms (I have pain there for pms but normally dull ache not a burning sharp pain, again it only lasted a few days and no symptoms at all now which is why I'm surprised!) At the time k thought it was all in my head cos I am BAD for symptom spotting, but clearly not! 

Lots of love xx


----------



## munchkin1

Sorry also another point, when I got the BFN I think I was around 15 dpo. I didn't do any more until today, today in around 20 dpo. I don't know if it would have shown sooner but I wanted to mention it because I remember scrawling the Internet last month trying to find the latest dpo someone had turned a bfn into a BFP. So thought I'd mention it in case anyone else is going insane lookin For it. 

Thanks xx


----------



## liveinhope201

Congratulations on your BFP.......we are about the same along! Happy 9 months :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## munchkin1

Congrats to you too liveinhope... It's crazy isn't it! Still sinking in. Bought a clear blue digital and it says 1-2 weeks so still early! Happy 9 months to you too! Xx


----------



## 808malia

Congrats munchkin1! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9mos!:baby::happydance:


----------



## 808malia

Congrats on all the BFP's ladies!!!:baby: Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9mos!

So I am not new on here, but it has been quite a while since I have been on here... I have been "trying" off and on for about a year and a half or so. And I'm feeling kinda lucky this cycle, so lets see how it goes... BD:sex: about 24hrs before O

1-4dpo: High sex drive, creamy cm/dry
5dpo: Felt cold all day, and saw some very light spotting when checking CP in afternoon. (This is what sparked my interest! I had implantation bleeding with my last pregnancy. It wasn't quite this early but it has gotten me excited!)
6dpo: some light cramps and light nausea in am, spotting has stopped :happydance: I can't help but be excited, and I just have a feeling that I am pregnant! Guess only time will tell...
7dpo: slight sore throat, been a bit hungry ( but that's not uncommon for me post O) Gonna test today, I know its really early but I just can't help myself!:haha: =BFN Oh and I have been getting some strange hot flashes the last 2-3 days...
8dpo: Feeling kinda down and out... Saw some spotting when checking CP today. Bummed, probably out for this cycle.
9dpo: had a really hard time sleeping last night, kept getting hot then I would kick off the blankets and get really cold. Noticed some spotting while checking CP on my lunch break, figured I was out but took my hpt anyways and I can't believe my eyes! I see a light pink fuzzy line?! I almost don't believe it, like maybe its an evap? Gonna test again after work to see if I get another one or if its just a fluke... FX:happydance:
10dpo: more spotting, more fuzzy pink lines... I think these might just be really cheap tests. Sleeping has been restless.
11dpo: Due AF today or tomorrow, more spotting, more fuzzy pink lines, slight cramps, breasts tender. lines starting to be less fuzzy.
12dpo: Spotting has stopped:happydance:, sleeping still kinda restless, feeling tired earlier than normal. Going to buy some better pregnancy tests at the store today! Can't belive AF hasn't come, I just knew this was my month!


----------



## shradha

Hello friends....I remember when I first started ttc#1 I had joined bnb. My lo is 3. Although we had not planned this but I feel this is my cycle. Although I am keeping fingers crossed but let's see. During my 1st pregnancy I had no symptoms. I ovulated early on thursday 5th, we had dd on 1st Sunday. Today I am10dpo . I have been feeling tired and grumpy. Got cold 3 days ago. Sometimes while cooking i cant stand certain smell..feel nauseous. Aparg from that I am fine. Today I feel the urge to visit the loo frequent.


----------



## AngeliqueLutz

LMP=April 12, 2016
I'm not temping or POS so I'm guestimating my O date to be May 3
BD'd day before and day after
O'd - EWCM, backache, fatigue, gassy, mild cramp, occasional twinging
1DPO - BD'd:happydance:, watery, Fatigue, Headache, mild cramps, occasional twinging, teeth aching
2DPO - Creamy, Fatigue, Headache, acid reflux (which I never get), mild cramps, occasional twinging, teeth aching
3DPO - Creamy, fatigue, sleep deprived, mild cramping, occasional twinging, teeth aching, got a yeast infection due to antibiotics for a tooth extraction
4DPO - Sticky, fatigue, sleep deprived, mild cramping, occasional twinging, teeth aching, yeast infection
5DPO - Sticky, fatigue, gassy, yeast infection, mild cramping, occasional twinging, teeth aching
6DPO - Sticky, fatigue, yeast infection, mild cramping, occasional twinging, teeth aching
7DPO - No information written
8DPO - No information written
9DPO - Switch from 2pm-10pm to 10pm-6am
10DPO - No information written
11DPO - Fatigue, tender breasts, mild cramping, occasional twinging, general achiness, teeth aching
12DPO - Teeny tiny bit of spotting only one time I went to the bathroom:growlmad:, Fatigue, headache, tender breasts, mild cramping, occasional twinging, general achiness, teeth aching, starving to death but can't eat as much 
13DPO - Backache, Fatigue, starving to death but can't eat as much, sleep deprived, tender breasts, mild cramping, occasional twinging, teeth aching
When I woke up I went to the bathroom and bled quite a bit into the toilet, must be AF coming....About 20 minutes later, I go again and am still bleeding but I pass a very thin inch long clot, just one. After that, the bleeding tapers off and disappears within an hour. Nothing since just a little cramping and twinges over both ovaries. 
Going by my normal 31 day cycles, I'm 5 days late.:shrug:


----------



## AngeliqueLutz

How can we update/edit when this thread is set to not allow post edits?


----------



## 808malia

AngeliqueLutz said:


> How can we update/edit when this thread is set to not allow post edits?

I think after you make 5 post you will see the option to edit.


----------



## 808malia

Congrats on all the BFP's ladies!!!:baby: Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9mos!

So I am not new on here, but it has been quite a while since I have been on here... I have been "trying" off and on for about a year and a half or so. And I'm feeling kinda lucky this cycle, so lets see how it goes... BD:sex: about 24hrs before O

1-4dpo: High sex drive, creamy cm/dry
5dpo: Felt cold all day, and saw some very light spotting when checking CP in afternoon. (This is what sparked my interest! I had implantation bleeding with my last pregnancy. It wasn't quite this early but it has gotten me excited!)
6dpo: some light cramps and light nausea in am, spotting has stopped :happydance: I can't help but be excited, and I just have a feeling that I am pregnant! Guess only time will tell...
7dpo: slight sore throat, been a bit hungry ( but that's not uncommon for me post O) Gonna test today, I know its really early but I just can't help myself!:haha: =BFN Oh and I have been getting some strange hot flashes the last 2-3 days...
8dpo: Feeling kinda down and out... Saw some spotting when checking CP today. Bummed, probably out for this cycle.
9dpo: had a really hard time sleeping last night, kept getting hot then I would kick off the blankets and get really cold. Noticed some spotting while checking CP on my lunch break, figured I was out but took my hpt anyways and I can't believe my eyes! I see a light pink fuzzy line?! I almost don't believe it, like maybe its an evap? Gonna test again after work to see if I get another one or if its just a fluke... FX:happydance:
10dpo: more spotting, more fuzzy pink lines... I think these might just be really cheap tests. Sleeping has been restless.
11dpo: Due AF today or tomorrow, more spotting, more fuzzy pink lines, slight cramps, breasts tender. lines starting to be less fuzzy.
12dpo: Spotting has stopped:happydance:, sleeping still kinda restless, feeling tired earlier than normal. Going to buy some better pregnancy tests at the store today! Can't belive AF hasn't come, I just knew this was my month!
13dpo: Lines on tests are getting darker! :bfp::happydance::baby: I just hope this baby sticks! Baby dust to all you ladies!:dust:


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats malia, wishing you a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## munchkin1

Congrats Malia! Happy 9 months xx


----------



## shradha

Congratulations Malia


----------



## 808malia

Thanks you! I am very excited!!!:cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Cd1 today...looking forward for this cycle now as after that I am taking a break. Hubby will be out of the state for few months...


----------



## tinymumma

Back here again ladies!! Cycle #11 please be lucky for me!! Last LP was 10, so using that as AF due date, except not testing unless I get to 18 DPO with no temp drop. Not taking Vitex during the TWW this time. I've seen a lot of ladies LP improve greatly doing this, instead of the one day longer each cycle when I've been taking it through. 

Cd15, ewcm (first time ever!!) and spotting. BD cd 13,15,16. 
Cd16, O day. 
1-4 DPO: Nothing except random O pains and cold feeling in uterus at 4 DPO. 
5 DPO: Woke up to take temp and felt very hot. Toast tasted like perfume this morning. 
6 DPO: Persistant O pains today from the same side I ovulated from. Have been going for about half an hour constantly now and are just easing off. Accompanied by a temp drop this morning. Will see what my temps do tomorrow. 
7 DPO: Another big temp drop, only just above the coverline now. Safe to say I'm out. Very upset. I finally got my LP from 8-10, so normal range and now it's looking like it's gotten worse!! 6 if she arrives today or 7 if she busts in tomorrow. Off to the doctor then. Starting to accept that I'm in this for the long haul. Onto cycle #12. Yippee :cry: Very moody. More o type pains 
8 DPO: No AF yet but a temp rise? Was expecting to be below the cover line. I've never dropped so low over three consecutive days to rise again? Very confused. Still expecting AF between today and the 30th
9 DPO: Feeling wet like AF is here but no arrival yet. Another small temp drop this morning. Boobs ache, like they've been full of milk for too long. AF due today going by original 8 day LP. Very odd dreams last night.


----------



## greenarcher

Good luck tiny!!


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Good luck tiny!!

Thank you sweetheart. Same to you :dust: xxx


----------



## greenarcher

Cycle 3 trying. My LP is about 10 days, so at least I don't have long to wait??

1 DPO - dealing with a YI, FML
2 DPO - YI mostly resolved. Very high CP. Peeing every hour almost! Cramps, but not AF like. Somewhat focused on both sides but at different times
3 DPO - High CP. Couldn't sleep last night, and woke up ridiculously early. Couldn't get back to sleep! CP dropped and went firm. 
4 DPO - woke up over and over during the night again.
5-7 DPO - not much of note. CP still firm
8 DPO - firm CP. Lots of BMs and gassy. BFN on Wondfo
9 DPO - a little bit of light cramping, focused pain, not AF like. BFN on Wondfo.
10 DPO - stronger cramping, painful, woke me up. On and off for 3-5 minutes at a time today. BFN on Wondfo. creamy CM still. Bit of a temp drop. Actually, I temped like 3 different times when I woke up last night (4 am, 6 am, 7 am) and got three very different temps. (98.6, 98.3, 98.1). Went with the middle temp, closest to my usual temp time, but I'm not really sure what's right. Neg on FRER in PM.
11 DPO - temp back up. Dry CM. a little nauseated in the morning. No cramping or spotting. Based on my last cycle, I'm due to start my period today. Negative on Wondfo in pm. My cervix is doing something weird. I feel like its contracted so its decreased in diameter, and I can actually feel behind it. Half really firm, and half soft. 
12 DPO - temp still up. Decreased appetite. My face looks like a pizza. I usually have bad skin, but it's extra horrible this week. No cramping. No spotting. Negative on wondfo this morning and evening. Cervix still doing that weird thing.
13 DPO - Temp dip this AM. Skin starting to clear up. Some AF type cramps. Negative on wondfo this morning. Started spotting in the afternoon.
14 DPO - AF arrived.


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> Cycle 3 trying. My LP is about 10 days, so at least I don't have long to wait??
> 
> 1 DPO - dealing with a YI, FML
> 2 DPO - YI mostly resolved. Very high CP. Peeing every hour almost! Cramps, but not AF like. Somewhat focused on both sides but at different times
> 3 DPO - High CP. Couldn't sleep last night, and woke up ridiculously early. Couldn't get back to sleep!

Weeeew, I knew your CH's would pop up today!! Yippee!! 
Glad your YI has buggered off honey xx Good luck &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Truck loads of :dust: to you xxx


----------



## JesLynne

Congrats to all those with a BFP!

I just got my + OPK this morning so will be updating this post soon!

1 DPO:


----------



## greenarcher

tinymumma said:


> Weeeew, I knew your CH's would pop up today!! Yippee!!
> Glad your YI has buggered off honey xx Good luck &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Truck loads of :dust: to you xxx

Thank you! Debating whether I want to do another daily testing thread. I feel like my cramping yesterday night may have been implantation, which is ridiculous sounding. Just a feeling. The last time we BD was a few days before O, so the spermies were already waiting for my egg. I'll have to keep an eye out for spotting today! 

:dust:


----------



## tinymumma

greenarcher said:


> tinymumma said:
> 
> 
> Weeeew, I knew your CH's would pop up today!! Yippee!!
> Glad your YI has buggered off honey xx Good luck &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Truck loads of :dust: to you xxx
> 
> Thank you! Debating whether I want to do another daily testing thread. I feel like my cramping yesterday night may have been implantation, which is ridiculous sounding. Just a feeling. The last time we BD was a few days before O, so the spermies were already waiting for my egg. I'll have to keep an eye out for spotting today!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ooh, how exciting!! If you're you're up to it, I would totally follow that thread! If this cycle is a bust for me, I'm considering doing one. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## hmaz

This is my first month ttc #3. I'm not temping so not certain which day ovulation was but based on my symptoms (ewcm, increased sex drive, mild cramps and outbreak of spots I'm assuming it was around cd 16.

Based on that, my symptoms have been:

5 dpo- bizarre vivid dreams all night. I rarely remember my dreams normally
6 dpo- strange dreams again and woke in the night for a wee
7 dpo -strange dreams and woke at 4 am needing a wee again
8 dpo - nausea, increased appetite, awake again at night needing the loo and with vivid dreams
9 dpo - hungry all day, sore boobs, exhausted- nearly fell asleep in afternoon. Vivid dreams and up in night for a wee again. Took a test but bfn :(
10 dpo - starving all day today, feel shattered still, sore boobs and some mild cramps

AF is due in two days so will test again then. The strange dreams really make me think I could be pregnant as I had them the whole way through my first two pregnancies. Normally I'll very rarely remember a dream but this had been lots of bizarre, very vivid dreams each night for 5 or 6 nights now.

I couldn't wait to test until AF due so used another FRER and got BFP! !


----------



## rockstarlove9

Hi I would love to joing.. Im currently 10 dpo with a normal 14 day lp unless on clomid then it comes anywhere from 14-17 so this is a really sucky tww since i took clomid so af is anywhere from 4 days to 7 days away. Anyway heres what i have so far:

3dpo: ff confirms ov. Not very hopeful about catching the bean this cycle only able to bd two days before ov and the night of and next morning afraid i missed it.
4dpo: sensitive nipples. slight pressure on left side of uterus, praying its not a cyst.
5dpo: slight appetite increase and fatigue. slight pinching feeling in uterus.
7dpo: 21 day progesterone blood drawn. 
8dpo: results are in p4: 20.1 ovulation confirmed and levels seem good for a medicated cycle. horrible gas, slightly queasy, diarrhea, light headed, nauseam heaachem bloated, sensitive nipples, sore boobs ( around the bottoms and sides) hot flashes, pinching feeling in uterus
9dpo: cramping on left side, sore nipples, semisore boobs, irrirtable, emotional
10dpo: missed taking temp bummer, exteme nausea and queasiness when i woke up, horrible taste in my mouth, headache, dry mouth, noticing small amounts of ewcm ( never really had that before af) marked appetite increase, boobs look bigger and are feeling out the bra better (gotta love progesterone) horrible bloating , frequent urination, pinching feeling in breasts and noticing streaks of pain around the sides and bottoms of boobs. SCARED TO TEST... mostly because i know the mind is a powerful witch....
11DPO: negative OPK in the morning a little disheartened, still afraid to take hpt but figuring no point, acid reflex, temp spike, gas, sore lower abs, loose stools, dizzy spell accompanied by blurred vision ( i couldnt focus my eyes even with my glasses on it was weird implantation maybe) snot like semi-stretchy cm after bowel movement,increased appetite, hot flashes, really uncomfortable shoulder pain (right shoulder blade hurts when i breathe deeply), pain under armpits but only when touched, saw more ewcm but only a small amount( serioulsly ive never had ewcm before af i mean i hardly ever get it period but definitely not after confirmed ov) diarrhea, dry throat, SO for giggles i took an opk right before lunch i just got excited seeing the snot like cm thinking maybe i would get a positive opk which would green light me to take a hpt unfortunately this wasnt so the test didnt even hardly have a second line at all. Im thinking maybe im out for this cycle....
12 DPO(possibly 11): BFN with FMu. Pretty sure im out since most of my symptoms have subsided. Looks like i made a mental baby. Boobs are still semisore and nipples are still sensitive.Abs still feel sore like i worked out. Still having diarrhea (Sorry tmi) CM is now thick and creamy but cp is still High but it has hardened since yesterday. BBT was a little higher today than it was yesterday. I refuse to test or track symptoms anymore this cycle. Af is due between sunday and thursday so unless next weekend arrives before shes done i think im out this cycle. Just read back over a previous chart's notes and was really smart that cycle and wrote down all the pms symptoms i experienced leading up to AF unfortunately most are the same as i have been experiencing this cycle. Guess I should expect af on sunday. Might aw well turn this post red now but ill wait until after she comes for sure. :(


----------



## Aclove04

Hello all I have been reading this thread and I wanted to participate because maybe my symptoms will help someone else.

This seems like a very supportive group. My husband and I we're not actively trying as of yet but I have reason to believe I may be pregnant a little earlier than expected which is okay we will both be very very happy. We have A 5 year old son and are hoping for another Bean in the near future  I was on non hormonal IUD for 3 years and had to remove due to anemia.

Here are my symptoms from O. I seem to have ovulated around May 18th or May 17th 

1 DPO or two DPO--bloat and heavy breasts 

3 DPO--more bloating, not feeling quite "right", decreased appetite

4 DPO--bloating bloating! and breasts still sore, have a little cramp in abd, getting up twice in the night not sleeping which is unusual for me I have anemia so sleeping is never a problem until now 

5 dPO--noticeable bloating, larger breasts, cramping in lower abdomen feel twitches and stings bending over and bending down 

6 DPO--little cramps, bloating, breasts just very sore 

7-8 DPO all symptoms the same no more cramping as much, squeezed boob randomly and had milky discharge.. stopped breastfeeding 4 years ago??

All BFN up until now. Still probably early AF due June 3 or 2 days sooner or 2 days later.. So still have a good window. So many symptoms so early have me feeling crazy! 

5 year old asked was there a baby in my belly!

I do not have PMS symptoms until about 5 or 6 days before AF. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Aclove04

Let add that on 7dpo I had an urgency to urinate that was accompanied by a sensation typically felt in later pregnancy stage.. But not so today. Regular feeling. Odd.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Awesome thread! Subscribing!


3DPO - Fatigue
4DPO - High Energy
5DPO - High Energy
6DPO - Pelvic Twinges, Emotional, High Energy, Tender Breasts
7DPO - Nausea
8DPO - Nausea
9DPO - Pelvic Twinges, Fatigue, Irritability
10DPO - Pink Spotting, Emotional, Loose Stools, Bloated, Nausea, Gassy, Decreased Appetite
11DPO - Spotting, Cramps, Bloated, Gassy, Backache
12DPO - :witch:


But keep in mind that this cycle was around my wedding and honeymoon, so there was a lot of travel, activities, eating heavy foods, swimming, nerves, etc. So I contribute a lot of these symptoms to that.


----------



## BABTTC123

I finally get to participate in this again :) 
Got myself some opk's, charting bbt but its all over the place and now on cd 19 I have a positive with other impending ovulation signs!
Dtd cd 16 and now cd 19. More to come! ;)

Cd 18 - head ache, nausea, fatigue, smell aversion, gassy, mood swings, dizziness. Cp h-m-m, Cm ew. 

Cd 19 - +OPK, nausea, smell aversion, fatigue, massive hot flashes, spurts of energy which I used to clean random areas of my house lol 
Cp h-s-o, Cm ew. Dtd :)

Cd 20 - +OPK, restless, not hungry at all, hot flashes, twinges on right side (probably the side I'm about to ovulate on!) Forgot to dtd.. oh well lol

Cd 21 - +OPK in morning, finally negative this evening. Cramping, constipated, weight gain :'(, aroused, insomnia, restlessness. Cp h-m-m, Cm watery. Dtd in am.

Cd 22/ ff 1 dpo - some cramping, hot flashes, aroused, frequent urination (not sure why.), insomnia, restless, gassy, back ache, bit of nausea (typical around O). 
Cp h-s-o, Cm creamy-ish?. 

Cd 23/ ff 2 dpo- going to say I am 1 dpo until FF catches up. (Edit: it caught up.. changed accordingly.)
Bad back ache, hot flashes, nausea, gassy, irritable, fatigued.
Cp h-s-o, Cm creamy.

Cd 24/ ff 3 dpo- very gassy, back ache, irritable, fatigued, boobs starting to get twingy.

Cd 25/ ff 4 dpo- gassy, irritable, some waves of nausea, mildly twingy boobs.

Cd 26/ ff 5 dpo- emotional, tired, mildly twingy boobs.

Cd 27/ ff 6 dpo- very irritable, snappy, emotional, lazy, got the munchies pretty bad, had a vivid dream that my left boob was sore and the nipple had a burning sensation which I woke up and realized it wasn't just the dream and my boobs really do hurt! 
Temp is steadily rising :)

Cd 28/ ff 7 dpo- not much to report. 

Cd 29/ ff 8dpo- sort of constipated, Emotional, irritable, hot flashes and fatigued so bad that I panted at work which was really weird and surprising... I have pretty good endurance so it's not like I'm that out of shape lol 

Cd 30/ ff 9 dpo- very emotional and vivid dream, irritable, insomnia, hit flashes, boobs a little sore. 

Cd 31/ ff 10 dpo- hpt negative. 
Boobs a little sore, fatigued. Not much else.

Cd 32/ ff 11 dpo- hpt negative. Starting to cramp and it feels like af is coming, very fatigued, temps gradually dropping :(

Cd 33/ ff 12 dpo- hpt negative. 
Major back ache, intestinal upset, cramping, irritable as all hell, fatigued, dizzy and done with everything. Af is on her way.


Not sure how to edit using Mobile version but the Crimson tide has rolled in and is tapering out now. 

Time to start taking opk's again.


----------



## JesLynne

-3: In the evening small twinge cramps in lower left stomach
-2: All day twinge cramps in lower left stomach. Slightly tender breasts when I took off my bra. Negative OPK test in early afternoon
-1: Woke up to twinge cramps in lower left stomach. Slowed down today but had some cramps in lower right stomach. Gassy. Lots of burps and I never burp - ever. Two positive OPK tests 1 in am and 1 in early evening. Heartburn.
Ovulation day: Woke up with lower back pain worse than usual. A few twinges in lower left stomach. Barely there positive on OPK first thing in the am. Even lighter positive on OPK around lunch time. Got emotional over the dog. Lower stomach cramps on and off. Fatigue. More lower right hand twinges at night. Small bit of heartburn. When bra came off, breasts felt barely there tender and slightly heavier than usual.
1 DPO: Woke up to some slight lower stomach cramping this morning. Dry CM when wiping. Vivid dreams last night. (Target became a fancy speciality store that sold fancy paint and tried to sell their paint by using those colors on fancy kitchen spoons and spatulas, LOL. All I was trying to do was to find pre-seed! Then the next dream we were in a deserted area with only a smidge of electricity and I was trying to find a way to prepare for when the electric went out.) Some heartburn while eating lunch. Hit quickly. Rarely have heartburn. It stayed for a few hours but was a small amount. Constipation all day. Gassy. Slight shortness of breath. The last couple of days I've noticed it but I chalked it up to me just focusing on my breathing and thus that making it seem off. But it's been 3 days straight where it feels a bit harder to breathe.
2 DPO: More lower stomach cramping this morning. Vivid dreams again last night - this time about zombies. My face is breaking out. Headache I've had all day. Fatigue! Fell asleep watching tv. Heartburn. Watery CM with what looked like small bits of toilet paper in it.
3 DPO: Woke up to slight lower stomach cramping and some back cramps. Vivid dreams about being pregnant! Some shooting pain down my breasts twice. Fatigue.
4 DPO: Lower middle stomach cramping and a bit of lower back pain. Headache in the am. Heavy and slightly tender breasts when I took off my bra. Fatigue. Irritable.
5 DPO: Lower middle stomach cramping. Lower back pain. Heavy breasts. Emotional. Crying over tv. Sharp pain under armpits briefly.
6 DPO: Woke up in the middle of the night(Between 5 and 6 dpo) to a few sharp stabbing pains in my lower left stomach. Went away after and was able to go back to sleep. Cramping. VERY irritable this afternoon. Snapped at hubs and kiddo several times. On the way home from shopping I felt a little pulling from behind my belly button. Got home and felt a few sharp little "pings" in belly button area. Sleepy. School glue CM.
7 DPO: MASSIVE heartburn and nausea when I went to bed (between 6dpo and 7dpo). It took quite awhile to fall asleep and I remember wondering if I should go grab a bucket. // Temp dropped slightly. Some sharp lower left stomach pain. Slight cramping today. Back pain. Some more sharp pains in the middle of my stomach. Gassy. Fatigue. More sharp left side stomach pains. School glue CM. Feels heavy below. Breasts aren't tender to the touch but when I take my bra off they are tender. Also had some sharp shooting pains for a few minutes on the sides.
8 DPO: Vivid dreams. Back pain. Headache. Temp rose. BFN. Fatigue! I fell asleep for a long nap not long after waking up and I got a decent amount of sleep the night before. I feel like I may be coming down with a cold. Always stuffed up because of allergies but I've been coughing a little and my limbs feel heavy and tired - almost a little achey? School glue CM. A small sharp pain - didn't last long going through cervix. Attempted to check position and seemed low and firm and closed but first time checking so may be wrong. As the day went on, my stomach cramps lessened and now my lower stomach just feels very heavy. Sore bb's when bra came off again but otherwise they're fine.
9 DPO: Vivid dreams. Headache. Pressure/heaviness in lower stomach area. BFN. A few sharp pains in the middle of my stomach around belly button early afternoon. Fatigue! I got a ton of sleep last night and I feel like I could still sleep a ton. CM was slightly thick and mostly transparent with some little bits of milky white? BB's slightly sore for just a moment when bra came off but then immediately fine. 
10 DPO: Vivid dreams and a headache again. BFN. Temp drop of .60. Cramping this morning - pretty badly. Fatigue. Same CM as yesterday. Tonight when I wiped I noticed a very small amount of blood. It was only a little bit. Very emotional today. BB's not bothering me at all which usually every cycle I have tons of BB tenderness at this point right before AF comes. 
11 DPO: Slight bachache and cramps. Headache. Cough. Extreme fatigue. I got a good amount of sleep and when I woke up I could barely stay awake. I ended up passing out for 3 more hours. BFN. Temp rose 1 degree. A little lightheaded. So much hunger! CP seems high. Big glob of school glue CM. (It has been mostly see through with bits of milky white since I began checking. Today was a large glob that was more milky white then see through.) Some cramping.
12 DPO:
13 DPO:
14 DPO:


----------



## hopeful4u

Hey ladies! I'm a newbie to the forum and I have been stalking this thread for almost a week now. :winkwink I am not too familiar with the abbreviations but I'll try my best so bare with me! I'm 31 and my hubby is 34 and we already have a five year old. We haven't been trying to conceive but we haven't been preventing either so If I am pregnant it will be a wonderful surprise...hopefully for fathers day. So here goes my symptoms...apologies ahead of time for not listing my symptoms by DPO. 
At least two weeks leading up to my scheduled AF I have been having very vivid dreams every night...sometimes 2-3 dreams that I remember in complete detail! Sorry TMI but bedding with hubby has a bit more extra spark...both hubby and I blushing afterwards lol :blush: I had a few days of nausea...fatigue out of this world. I am taking naps midday every day now for at least an hour or two. I'm craving milk and eating chocolate frosting out of the can lol...I got up out of my sleep to sneak a spoon of it last night! TMI alert again- I'm going poo waaay more often. Very gassy...like all day. Hubby has given me the stink face a little too often lately lol. Neck and upper back ache that eventually gravitated to lower back ache a few days ago. My bones feel like they want to pop out of place?? So weird....very achy legs, hips, knees and ankles. And so emotional...hubby and I had a spat yesterday and I cried myself to sleep...:cry: it really wasn't that serious lol. I also have these shooting pains going down my left bum? And aching UNDER my bum cheeks? No sign of AF...currently four days late as she was due on May 28th but I don't want to rush to poas because she's been late before but I've been cramping for the past week! I only cramp the day before MAYBE. nipples have been sore for the past week...I never get that...the most I usually get is a little sensitivity for like a day...now as of yesterday, it feels like I have pulled muscles in my boobs and they feel a bit heavy. I wish I was charting and maybe this might make more sense! But I plan to test once I am officially a week late! Sending baby dust to all!!!:dust::dust::dddust oh and also I seem to get hot or cold very easily!! Usually hot though...like sweating machine gun bullets. Any insight would be appreciated! I hope you all get your BFPs!!


----------



## greenarcher

greenarcher said:


> cycle 3 trying. My lp is about 10 days, so at least i don't have long to wait??
> 
> 1 dpo - dealing with a yi, fml
> 2 dpo - yi mostly resolved. Very high cp. Peeing every hour almost! Cramps, but not af like. Somewhat focused on both sides but at different times
> 3 dpo - high cp. Couldn't sleep last night, and woke up ridiculously early. Couldn't get back to sleep! Cp dropped and went firm.
> 4 dpo - woke up over and over during the night again.
> 5-7 dpo - not much of note. Cp still firm
> 8 dpo - firm cp. Lots of bms and gassy. Bfn on wondfo
> 9 dpo - a little bit of light cramping, focused pain, not af like. Bfn on wondfo.
> 10 dpo - stronger cramping, painful, woke me up. On and off for 3-5 minutes at a time today. Bfn on wondfo. Creamy cm still. Bit of a temp drop. Actually, i temped like 3 different times when i woke up last night (4 am, 6 am, 7 am) and got three very different temps. (98.6, 98.3, 98.1). Went with the middle temp, closest to my usual temp time, but i'm not really sure what's right. Neg on frer in pm.
> 11 dpo - temp back up. Dry cm. Very firm cervix. A little nauseated in the morning. No cramping or spotting. Based on my last cycle, i'm due to start my period today. Negative on wondfo in pm.
> 12 dpo - temp still up. Decreased appetite. My face looks like a pizza. I usually have bad skin, but it's extra horrible this week. No cramping. No spotting. Negative on wondfo this morning.

im dying in limbo over here. Ffs, give me an answer.


----------



## greenarcher

DAMMIT BAB! IF I WANT TO TYPE IN ALL CAPS, YOU LEAVE THAT SHIT IN ALL CAPS.

Stupid forum...


----------



## OhHappyZ

Haha green I can sense your frustration!! One day at a time sweetie. What will be will be. Best wishes for you though xoxo


----------



## JesLynne

greenarcher said:


> greenarcher said:
> 
> 
> cycle 3 trying. My lp is about 10 days, so at least i don't have long to wait??
> 
> 1 dpo - dealing with a yi, fml
> 2 dpo - yi mostly resolved. Very high cp. Peeing every hour almost! Cramps, but not af like. Somewhat focused on both sides but at different times
> 3 dpo - high cp. Couldn't sleep last night, and woke up ridiculously early. Couldn't get back to sleep! Cp dropped and went firm.
> 4 dpo - woke up over and over during the night again.
> 5-7 dpo - not much of note. Cp still firm
> 8 dpo - firm cp. Lots of bms and gassy. Bfn on wondfo
> 9 dpo - a little bit of light cramping, focused pain, not af like. Bfn on wondfo.
> 10 dpo - stronger cramping, painful, woke me up. On and off for 3-5 minutes at a time today. Bfn on wondfo. Creamy cm still. Bit of a temp drop. Actually, i temped like 3 different times when i woke up last night (4 am, 6 am, 7 am) and got three very different temps. (98.6, 98.3, 98.1). Went with the middle temp, closest to my usual temp time, but i'm not really sure what's right. Neg on frer in pm.
> 11 dpo - temp back up. Dry cm. Very firm cervix. A little nauseated in the morning. No cramping or spotting. Based on my last cycle, i'm due to start my period today. Negative on wondfo in pm.
> 12 dpo - temp still up. Decreased appetite. My face looks like a pizza. I usually have bad skin, but it's extra horrible this week. No cramping. No spotting. Negative on wondfo this morning.
> 
> im dying in limbo over here. Ffs, give me an answer.Click to expand...

Oh hun. I hope you get a BFP very soon!


----------



## BABTTC123

greenarcher said:


> DAMMIT BAB! IF I WANT TO TYPE IN ALL CAPS, YOU LEAVE THAT SHIT IN ALL CAPS.
> 
> Stupid forum...


o.o I'm so confused.... lol 
What'd I do? xD


----------



## hopeful4u

Update- still no sign of AF. I've been cramping on and off throughout the day. Some of the cramps really uncomfortable and not like AF cramps at all. Still feels like I have pulled muscles in my boobs...so deep that I can't tell if its my boobs or my chest cage that's sore. Still aching in my joints...forearms feeling a bit sore as well. AF is now officially 6 days late and I've never been this late before. Weird twinges and tweaks in lower abdomen and sides of stomach. Very emotional...I cried over commercials today and cursed hubby so badly I was worried I would be served divorce papers. Crazy vivid dreams...I think the dreams is what has me convinced. I dreamed two drag queens were waiting it out with me for the result of my digital in an apartment and it came up bfp and they urged me to go next door immediately to come up with this elaborate plan to announce to hubby and family. Weird...and I had this dream before I even thought I could be pregnant. Also one symptom I forgot to add in... Heart palpitations? I've been getting palpitations almost daily for the past week which is making me suspicious because when I was pregnant with my son, I had heart complications that caused me to go into supra tachycardia multiple times throughout my pregnancy... I haven't had an issue since I've given birth. Sorry if I am babbling...no one to talk to this about. Any insight? I will update as I find out more! I think I am going to poas tomorrow!


----------



## Jelly.Bean

Hi ladies,

Just a reminder to 'edit' your original 'symptoms' post instead of quoting your posts everytime you need to update. There is an 'edit' button below your post for you to update. This thread was created to allow people to view and compare symptoms but it becomes a bit difficult to do that when you have to sort through so many quoted posts. 

Feel free to reply to and/or congratulate others.

Thanks in advance :dust:


----------



## Standa

<Body BGcolour= "green"

TEXT= "Hi ladies ,

I'm 9 dpo , planning to test next week Monday . Don't want to get disappointed ...

So far my symptoms have been:

1-3dpo cramps which are normal for me after ov , heartburn in the evening 
4dpo feeling heavy down there 
5dpo nothing 
6dpo heartburn and lots of spots all over my face
7dpo mild period type cramp
8dpo mild period cramps , craving chocolate and sweets which normally happens 1/2days before my Period wth?
9dpo mild cramps , is my period coming early ??
10dpo no cramps , spotting fresh blood when wiped 
11dpo cramps , spotting dark blood when wiped, sore nipples , feeling nauseous by the evening
12dpo Lower back pain , cramps , spotting when wiping , bfp with the afternoon urine !!!! Yay!!

I'll keep you all posted 

Baby dust to all!x">


----------



## greenarcher

greenarcher said:


> Cycle 3 trying. My LP is about 10 days, so at least I don't have long to wait??
> 
> 1 DPO - dealing with a YI, FML
> 2 DPO - YI mostly resolved. Very high CP. Peeing every hour almost! Cramps, but not AF like. Somewhat focused on both sides but at different times
> 3 DPO - High CP. Couldn't sleep last night, and woke up ridiculously early. Couldn't get back to sleep! CP dropped and went firm.
> 4 DPO - woke up over and over during the night again.
> 5-7 DPO - not much of note. CP still firm
> 8 DPO - firm CP. Lots of BMs and gassy. BFN on Wondfo
> 9 DPO - a little bit of light cramping, focused pain, not AF like. BFN on Wondfo.
> 10 DPO - stronger cramping, painful, woke me up. On and off for 3-5 minutes at a time today. BFN on Wondfo. creamy CM still. Bit of a temp drop. Actually, I temped like 3 different times when I woke up last night (4 am, 6 am, 7 am) and got three very different temps. (98.6, 98.3, 98.1). Went with the middle temp, closest to my usual temp time, but I'm not really sure what's right. Neg on FRER in PM.
> 11 DPO - temp back up. Dry CM. a little nauseated in the morning. No cramping or spotting. Based on my last cycle, I'm due to start my period today. Negative on Wondfo in pm. My cervix is doing something weird. I feel like its contracted so its decreased in diameter, and I can actually feel behind it. Half really firm, and half soft.
> 12 DPO - temp still up. Decreased appetite. My face looks like a pizza. I usually have bad skin, but it's extra horrible this week. No cramping. No spotting. Negative on wondfo this morning and evening. Cervix still doing that weird thing.
> 13 DPO - Temp dip this AM. Skin starting to clear up. No spotting. Some AF type cramps. Negative on wondfo this morning.

Updated. Has anyone heard of the weird cervix thing I describe above at 11 DPO? It's totally new for me.


----------



## JesLynne

Standa said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I'm 9 dpo , planning to test next week Monday . Don't want to get disappointed ...
> 
> So far my symptoms have been:
> 
> 1-3dpo cramps which are normal for me after ov , heartburn in the evening
> 4dpo feeling heavy down there
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo heartburn and lots of spots all over my face
> 7dpo mild period type cramp
> 8dpo mild period cramps , craving chocolate and sweets which normally happens 1/2days before my Period wth?
> 9dpo mild cramps , is my period coming early ??
> 
> I'll keep you all posted
> 
> Baby dust to all!x

I'm 9 DPO as well! I hope we both get our BFP's!


----------



## Standa

JesLynne said:


> Standa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I'm 9 dpo , planning to test next week Monday . Don't want to get disappointed ...
> 
> So far my symptoms have been:
> 
> 1-3dpo cramps which are normal for me after ov , heartburn in the evening
> 4dpo feeling heavy down there
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo heartburn and lots of spots all over my face
> 7dpo mild period type cramp
> 8dpo mild period cramps , craving chocolate and sweets which normally happens 1/2days before my Period wth?
> 9dpo mild cramps , is my period coming early ??
> 
> I'll keep you all posted
> 
> Baby dust to all!x
> 
> I'm 9 DPO as well! I hope we both get our BFP's!Click to expand...


Hi JesLynne,

When are you testing ? :)

I'm planning on Monday , my symptoms are all gone today , how about you ?

Baby dust to you xx


----------



## JesLynne

Standa said:


> JesLynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I'm 9 dpo , planning to test next week Monday . Don't want to get disappointed ...
> 
> So far my symptoms have been:
> 
> 1-3dpo cramps which are normal for me after ov , heartburn in the evening
> 4dpo feeling heavy down there
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo heartburn and lots of spots all over my face
> 7dpo mild period type cramp
> 8dpo mild period cramps , craving chocolate and sweets which normally happens 1/2days before my Period wth?
> 9dpo mild cramps , is my period coming early ??
> 
> I'll keep you all posted
> 
> Baby dust to all!x
> 
> I'm 9 DPO as well! I hope we both get our BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi JesLynne,
> 
> When are you testing ? :)
> 
> I'm planning on Monday , my symptoms are all gone today , how about you ?
> 
> Baby dust to you xxClick to expand...

I tested this morning and BFN. Also temp dropped from 98 to 97.4. I'm feeling very defeated and heartbroken today. :( Yesterday I had barely any symptoms but today the cramps are back. :(


----------



## BABTTC123

BABTTC123 said:


> I finally get to participate in this again :)
> Got myself some opk's, charting bbt but its all over the place and now on cd 19 I have a positive with other impending ovulation signs!
> Dtd cd 16 and now cd 19. More to come! ;)
> 
> Cd 18 - head ache, nausea, fatigue, smell aversion, gassy, mood swings, dizziness. Cp h-m-m, Cm ew.
> 
> Cd 19 - +OPK, nausea, smell aversion, fatigue, massive hot flashes, spurts of energy which I used to clean random areas of my house lol
> Cp h-s-o, Cm ew. Dtd :)
> 
> Cd 20 - +OPK, restless, not hungry at all, hot flashes, twinges on right side (probably the side I'm about to ovulate on!) Forgot to dtd.. oh well lol
> 
> Cd 21 - +OPK in morning, finally negative this evening. Cramping, constipated, weight gain :'(, aroused, insomnia, restlessness. Cp h-m-m, Cm watery. Dtd in am.
> 
> Cd 22 - some cramping, hot flashes, aroused, frequent urination (not sure why.), insomnia, restless, gassy, back ache, bit of nausea (typical around O).
> Cp h-s-o, Cm creamy-ish?.
> 
> Cd 23/ est. 1 dpo - going to say I am 1 dpo until FF catches up.
> Bad back ache, hot flashes, nausea, gassy, irritable, fatigued.
> Cp h-s-o, Cm creamy.


https://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2016-06-04-08-26-16_zpsmbih5uld.png

Okay so sorry for quoting my current list.. 
But I wanted to share my chart and ask you fellow bbt charters if you know why my chart is so wild!

I work graveyard so that could possibly be why, btw I haven't slept yet today so there's no temp for today. 

Otherwise I have been pretty good at taking my temp on time every night. 

Any thoughts? 
It looks like I should have ovulated on cd 11 which I did have other fertile signs. FF originally thought that as well but has changed it since. 
I hadn't had any lh surges until cd 19 - 21. That's 3 days of a lh surge. 

Anyway's, my signs are now indicating ovulation but not completely.. my cm is creamy instead of ew or watery :/ 

I have pcos so that can also be playing a major factor. Ugh....


----------



## BABTTC123

Green archer- I haven't heard of a cervix doing that but maybe it was right in the middle of transitioning for either firm to soft or soft to firm.. 

JesLynn- 9 dpo is still too early for most women to get a bfp. I never got one any sooner than 11 dpo and even then it was super faint. Wait a few days and test again :) the cramping could be implantation for all you know!

Anyone testing soon?


----------



## Standa

JesLynne said:


> Standa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JesLynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I'm 9 dpo , planning to test next week Monday . Don't want to get disappointed ...
> 
> So far my symptoms have been:
> 
> 1-3dpo cramps which are normal for me after ov , heartburn in the evening
> 4dpo feeling heavy down there
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo heartburn and lots of spots all over my face
> 7dpo mild period type cramp
> 8dpo mild period cramps , craving chocolate and sweets which normally happens 1/2days before my Period wth?
> 9dpo mild cramps , is my period coming early ??
> 
> I'll keep you all posted
> 
> Baby dust to all!x
> 
> I'm 9 DPO as well! I hope we both get our BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi JesLynne,
> 
> When are you testing ? :)
> 
> I'm planning on Monday , my symptoms are all gone today , how about you ?
> 
> Baby dust to you xxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested this morning and BFN. Also temp dropped from 98 to 97.4. I'm feeling very defeated and heartbroken today. :( Yesterday I had barely any symptoms but today the cramps are back. :(Click to expand...


JesLynne,

I didn't get bfp till I was 20dpo with my first pregnancy , it's never over till af shows her ugly face :)

10dpo no symptoms at all , just went to the toilet and when I wiped saw a fresh blood on the toilet paper :( it's still early for af, could it be IB? I also checked for my cervix that is high and firm ... It's usually low and soft when at arrives ... I m so confused now !!!

Baby dust to all x


----------



## JesLynne

Standa said:


> JesLynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JesLynne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,
> 
> I'm 9 dpo , planning to test next week Monday . Don't want to get disappointed ...
> 
> So far my symptoms have been:
> 
> 1-3dpo cramps which are normal for me after ov , heartburn in the evening
> 4dpo feeling heavy down there
> 5dpo nothing
> 6dpo heartburn and lots of spots all over my face
> 7dpo mild period type cramp
> 8dpo mild period cramps , craving chocolate and sweets which normally happens 1/2days before my Period wth?
> 9dpo mild cramps , is my period coming early ??
> 
> I'll keep you all posted
> 
> Baby dust to all!x
> 
> I'm 9 DPO as well! I hope we both get our BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi JesLynne,
> 
> When are you testing ? :)
> 
> I'm planning on Monday , my symptoms are all gone today , how about you ?
> 
> Baby dust to you xxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested this morning and BFN. Also temp dropped from 98 to 97.4. I'm feeling very defeated and heartbroken today. :( Yesterday I had barely any symptoms but today the cramps are back. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JesLynne,
> 
> I didn't get bfp till I was 20dpo with my first pregnancy , it's never over till af shows her ugly face :)
> 
> 10dpo no symptoms at all , just went to the toilet and when I wiped saw a fresh blood on the toilet paper :( it's still early for af, could it be IB? I also checked for my cervix that is high and firm ... It's usually low and soft when at arrives ... I m so confused now !!!
> 
> Baby dust to all xClick to expand...

Thanks! I keep telling myself that but it's so hard!

I too had a very small amount of blood when wiping tonight. Not very much at all. 

Fingers crossed for us both!!!


----------



## Standa

JesLynne,

I didn't get bfp till I was 20dpo with my first pregnancy , it's never over till af shows her ugly face :)

10dpo no symptoms at all , just went to the toilet and when I wiped saw a fresh blood on the toilet paper :( it's still early for af, could it be IB? I also checked for my cervix that is high and firm ... It's usually low and soft when at arrives ... I m so confused now !!!

Baby dust to all x[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I keep telling myself that but it's so hard!

I too had a very small amount of blood when wiping tonight. Not very much at all. 

Fingers crossed for us both!!![/QUOTE]


Hi JesLynne ,

I had some more dark red blood when wiping this morning again ... it doesn't look good for me :( having cramps and sore nipples too .

However my cervix is still very high , can't even reach it ! What does that mean ??!! I'm getting so confused now grrrr

How about you ? Did you test again?

X


----------



## RedRose19

I can't find my original post but got my bfp today so gonna list my symptoms best to my memory

1-2 dpo cramping
3dpo sensitive nipples that kept going pointy lol
4dpo tired, cramping
5-6dpo tired sensitive nipples
7dpo sharp sudden lightening like pains in my side and boobs.
8dpo very tired, grumpy sore boobs
9dpo walking around town I felt shaky even though I'd breakfast I felt so weak and shakey, so went for food only to feel nauseous immediately after eating, tired, sore boobs, faint line on frer but scared it was trigger shot,
10dpo cramping, sore boobs, nausea, line same darkness
11 dpo today, cramping loads, sore boobs, frer much darker, the trigger does not get darker so I'm sure it's positive!


----------



## JesLynne

Standa said:


> Hi JesLynne ,
> 
> I had some more dark red blood when wiping this morning again ... it doesn't look good for me :( having cramps and sore nipples too .
> 
> However my cervix is still very high , can't even reach it ! What does that mean ??!! I'm getting so confused now grrrr
> 
> How about you ? Did you test again?
> 
> X

Sending you lots of dust!!

Another BFN but my temp went up 1 degree. So just waiting.


----------



## JesLynne

RedRose19 said:


> I can't find my original post but got my bfp today so gonna list my symptoms best to my memory
> 
> 1-2 dpo cramping
> 3dpo sensitive nipples that kept going pointy lol
> 4dpo tired, cramping
> 5-6dpo tired sensitive nipples
> 7dpo sharp sudden lightening like pains in my side and boobs.
> 8dpo very tired, grumpy sore boobs
> 9dpo walking around town I felt shaky even though I'd breakfast I felt so weak and shakey, so went for food only to feel nauseous immediately after eating, tired, sore boobs, faint line on frer but scared it was trigger shot,
> 10dpo cramping, sore boobs, nausea, line same darkness
> 11 dpo today, cramping loads, sore boobs, frer much darker, the trigger does not get darker so I'm sure it's positive!

Congrats!


----------



## Standa

JesLynne said:


> Standa said:
> 
> 
> Hi JesLynne ,
> 
> I had some more dark red blood when wiping this morning again ... it doesn't look good for me :( having cramps and sore nipples too .
> 
> However my cervix is still very high , can't even reach it ! What does that mean ??!! I'm getting so confused now grrrr
> 
> How about you ? Did you test again?
> 
> X
> 
> Sending you lots of dust!!
> 
> Another BFN but my temp went up 1 degree. So just waiting.Click to expand...


It's still very early days , I'm sure it will work out for you !
I have decided to test tomorrow ! I'm cramping a lot , I started to feel nauseous and sometimes when I wipe there a bit of old dark blood.
So if af doesn't get me by tomorrow I will def test :)

X


----------



## lucy_x

Got my BFP at 10dpo, so thought I'd put a quick one in here for you :)

Day cervix. Symptoms 
4DPO - mfc. Cramps dull and sore nipples
5dpo. Hfc. bad cramps, sore and bigger Boobs
6dpo. Hfc. Still bad cramps, hurts to cross arms around Boobs and stabbing pain in nipples
7dpo. Hfc. More of the above
9dpo. Hfc. Temps went triphasic, nausea started, more cramping and sore Boobs, now around armpits.
10dpo nausea and more cramping :bfp:
13 dpo: dark aerolas, sore Boobs have lessened, constipation has starting,extreme hunger and slight fatigue. Also my cervix is now well out of reach

To add, cervical fluid was creamy and occasionally snotty up until 8dpo when it turned dry and hardly any about

Also forgot to add, I wear a fitbit and since ovulation my resting heartrate has gone up 2 beats a day, that's very unusual for me (clearly) and it's now sitting at 81bpm resting at 12dpo


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

here again for the third time :)

1 DPO- sore boobs,extra ewcm, gassy, cramping on both sides of lower abdomen
2 DPO- cramps are a lot worse today, feels like period pain, bloated, still gassy, increased ew/snotty pale yellow cm
3 DPO- watery cm, gassy, itchy palms,runny nose,joint pains,very hungry
4 DPO- dry, craving chili tuna and salty food, moody, dull cramps, lower back ache, still bloated
5 DPO- creamy cm, gas-like cramping, lower back aches,sharp pin-like pains in lower abdomen when sitting down, teeniest tiniest streak of blood when wiping
6 DPO- creamy cm, tender breasts, lower back pains,weepy, left lower abdomen twinges
7 DPO- stretchy/stringy cm, tender breasts, painfully erect nipples, cramps,bloated, lower back pain
8 DPO- dull cramps, tender breasts, bloated,gassy,reflux,exhausted- tested :bfn:
9 DPO- dull cramps, tender breasts now it hurts near arm pits, emotional,lower back ache, watery cm, bloat, gas, loose stool 
10-11 DPO- still cramping, gas, very sore boobs, very hungry all the time, dry mouth, breaking out-
12 DPO- AF shows 2 days early

update


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats to the recent bfp's!!!! 

And good luck to everyone else still waiting! :dust:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

has anyone experienced yellowish stringy cm at 6/7dpo and it turned out positive?


----------



## RedRose19

Truth be told I'd zero cm! Still have none odd really


----------



## greenarcher

I've heard of that as being a sign of pregnancy! Let us know if you get a bfp!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

i've been testing all bfn, but it's far too early im going to stop testing until i get to 10dpo i hate seeing bfns


----------



## pooch

1 dpo-6 dpo: vivid dreams, gassy, tired
7 dpo-10 dpo: crampy, difficulty sleeping


----------



## tinymumma

Thought I may as well post in here as I'm going a little bonkers. Stopped temping around cd18 this time, so no confirmed O and don't know whether AF is on her way or not but here goes. Last two cycles O has been cd16, so going with that. Also stopped taking Vitex around O time, like last cycle and LP was 9 then, so AF is due today. 

1-4 DPO: Weepy and very emotional. Some O cramps at 4 DPO that made me think Oing late but who knows. I usually have O cramps week leading up to O, day of and day before as well as all throughout the TWW. Haven't been searching for symptoms this month though. 

4-7 DPO: Still feeling down. 7 DPO, more O cramping (left side same as before). Quite strong and noticed it a few times. 

8 DPO: Woke up with a very full bladder and felt like I had a prickle stuck in my left ovary. Subsided after I went to the bathroom. Felt randomly throughout the day. 

9 DPO: AF due today on pervious 8 day LP before Vitex. No show. Panty liner on, stringy/ wet, yellowish cm, no smell. Mild heartburn after dinner. Noticed quite a few pimples on my forehead and temples. Not very common for me. 

10 DPO: AF due by 9 day LP like last cycle. Usually shows up first thing in the morning, nothing yet. Acidy feeling stomach. Uncomfortable AF type cramps which don't usually happen until she is well and truly flowing. As I'm typing this more left sided, prickle feelings. Afternoon, cramps turned lightening like and had a prickle feeling on my left side right below my pelvic bone. 

11 DPO: More yellowish, stringy cm. Feeling wet and full down there. Stomach still feels acidy. Mild cramps. Bloated. Wave of mild nausea while cooking dinner. Using the bathroom often. Itchy stomach and hips. Hubby asked if I was pregnant and Bub kept tapping my belly. Uncomfortable BD, bad cramps afterwards. 

12 DPO: Cramping in the morning. Sciatic nerve pain. Odd feelings in left side again. Peeing more, bloated, sensitive nipples. Wet stringy that dried orangey. 

13 DPO: More light cramping, exhausted, fell asleep on the couch. Sensitive nipples. Cranky, HUNGRY! Craving bad food. Still have stringy cm.

14 DPO: Sensitive nipples, peeing every half hour, mild cramps and heartburn/reflux, cranky

15 DPO: :bfp: !!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleSesame

Hubby and I are 'waiting to try' but accidentally went into 'not trying not preventing' territory this month. And it was around my O dates (I get very clear O symptoms every month) So even though I wasn't charting, I have a pretty good idea of where I am in my cycle. 

4 DPO ovary pinching on and off
5 DPO fluttering really low. followed by right ovary pinching. Extreme PMS-like irritability. 
6 DPO morning: toothache so bad I thought my head was gonna explode went away quickly. Very hungry first thing in the morning. Extreme PMS-like irritability all day. Twinges at night. Fell asleep in seconds even though I was home all day! 
7 DPO Breast pain/slight tingle towards the nipple, like a reaction or dryness would feel only they are not dry. Ate a pizza, and my tummy gave me hell all day. Eveving: Sore throat, thought I wad getting sick. Fell asleep really quickly, usually I have trouble sleeping. Had strage BFP dream.
8 DPO sore throat is gone so not sick which is strange. No breast tingling, no twinges. So far nothing. Got terribly nauseous on the bus back from work. Could smell bad perfumes, and hand sanitizer! I sometimes get nauseous on rides if I don't eat, but this was mid-day and I had a meal so might be a symptom or just a coincidence or the pizza from yesterday.
9 DPO Twinges on the right, but no cool flutters. Despite all the circumstantial symptoms, I just don't feel like it's likely I am pregnant today.
10 DPO Nothing. starting to feel like all my symptoms might've been post-O and circumstantial.
11-13 DPO nothing
14 DPO - AF cramps at noon for several hours. Was sure AF was coming but it didn't.
15 DPO - AF is due tomorrow. Feel like it will start soon. Stuffy sinuses.
16 DPO - Still no AF
17 DPO - Tested. Thought I saw a line. It was very faint. Could've been an evap. Started spotting in the afternoon and it was light/gone all night.
18 DPO -AF


----------



## Heatherga2015

BACK AT THIS MESS AGAIN!!!!
The only reason im doing this again this cycle is because someone poked me and said....maybe....lol, i have been not really trying for about 2 months now, no tracking no nothing, still no baby. soooo here it is

BD :sex: -6/12, 6/13, 6/15, 6/18

Ovulated on 6/15/2016 

1-5dpo -nothing

6dpo-crampy and nauseated

7dpo-very nauseated

8dpo- stuffy nose where i think i am coming down with a cold, nauseated and slight cramps, breast were pinchy under arms. 

9dpo- no stuffy nose it just went away yesterday :shrug: , nausaeated and pinch/pull cramps middle section of stomach, and sleepy :coffee:


----------



## Jackers0825

Truth be told, I read this ENTIRE thread during my TWW. It definitely helped keep my sanity and kept my own thoughts off of myself. I thank everyone who has contributed to this thread. It helped me out a lot!

Now with that being said, I'd like to give back and share my symptom Spotting experience. 

My 1st son was unplanned, so this was my first time actually TTC. 

1 DPO- Fullness, pressure in uterus, tired. Gassy.

2 DPO- Headache. Pressure in uterus. Extreme fatigue. Increased urination. Not very hungry, get full really fast. Gassy. Cried today over something stupid.

3 DPO- Slight pain in lower pelvis region, P.M. Headache, moody. Not very hungry again. Some slight shooting pains in bbs every now and then. Creamy CM. Feel wet. Cried today over something stupid.

4 DPO- Vivid dreams that I had a positive pregnancy test, woke up super early (5am) for some reason, very stuffy nose, headache, creamy cm, increased urination, cried today over something stupid, minor heartburn (probably from not eating all day), decreased appetite, Couple minor hot flashes.

5 DPO- Headache, pressure/slight cramping in uterus (low pelvis region), tired, creamy cm, decreased appetite, woke up stupid early (4:30am), horrible lower back pain (more than usual anyways since I have back problems), 1 hot flash in a.m., tender bbs on the side, sinus pain, gassy, 

6 DPO- Headache, woke up and wiped and there was a huge glob of ewcm on tp (clear, sticky, stretchy), horrible lower back pain, sinus pressure/pain, throat a little sore (could be from sleeping with Windows open; have very bad allergies), woke up at 4:30am!!! (Wtf?!), very tired, bad cramps (pelvic pain/pressure/pulling/fullness), constipated, noticed my nips are erect with some lumps and bumps around them (never had this before?), Mildy nauseous after eating dinner.

7 DPO- Woke at at 2am with an extremely bad stomachache (ended up finally having a BM), was up every 15-30 min after that, ugh! Still having cramps and dull aches in uterus (lower pelvis area), bbs are veiny and still have bumps around nips, very nauseous after eating, gassy/burping a lot.

8 DPO- Woke up with a bit of a sore throat, nausea, breasts tender on the sides, tops, and armpit area, light cramping and flutters in uterus (not as bad as previous days), slight headache in afternoon, tired. Dollar store PG test= BFN

9 DPO- Nausea, slight headache, gassy, bbs hurt, runny and stuffy nose. :bfp: on FRER with FMU!! 

Now with me, I NEVER have any actual physical symptoms during ovulation (ever in my life. I used opks to find out when I ovulated). And I never cramp before my af... that's what gave it away for me. The nausea too. I never get nauseous. Only got nauseous when I was PG with DS.

Good luck to all you ladies! You all have helped so many people without even realizing it! Hoping you all get :bfp: soon!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> BACK AT THIS MESS AGAIN!!!!
> The only reason im doing this again this cycle is because someone poked me and said....maybe....lol, i have been not really trying for about 2 months now, no tracking no nothing, still no baby. soooo here it is
> 
> BD :sex: -6/12, 6/13, 6/15, 6/18
> 
> Ovulated on 6/15/2016
> 
> 1-5dpo -nothing
> 
> 6dpo-crampy and nauseated
> 
> 7dpo-very nauseated
> 
> 8dpo- stuffy nose where i think i am coming down with a cold, nauseated and slight cramps, breast were pinchy under arms.
> 
> 9dpo- no stuffy nose it just went away yesterday :shrug: , nausaeated and pinch/pull cramps middle section of stomach, and sleepy :coffee: cried
> 
> 10DPO - BLEEDING after sex :sex: , enough to get on sheets and when i wiped and on him, then it just went away......wtf??????? nausea, cramping, cried
> 
> 11dpo- no bleeding at all after sex :sex: this time WTF?????......:wacko::wacko::wacko: feeling nauseated and grossed out by food, lower abodmen sore to touch, nipples are sensitive, cried again
> 
> 12dpo - only slightly nauseated, im guessing ill be out soon again....

updated


----------



## Jackers0825

Heatherga2015 said:


> Heatherga2015 said:
> 
> 
> BACK AT THIS MESS AGAIN!!!!
> The only reason im doing this again this cycle is because someone poked me and said....maybe....lol, i have been not really trying for about 2 months now, no tracking no nothing, still no baby. soooo here it is
> 
> BD :sex: -6/12, 6/13, 6/15, 6/18
> 
> Ovulated on 6/15/2016
> 
> 1-5dpo -nothing
> 
> 6dpo-crampy and nauseated
> 
> 7dpo-very nauseated
> 
> 8dpo- stuffy nose where i think i am coming down with a cold, nauseated and slight cramps, breast were pinchy under arms.
> 
> 9dpo- no stuffy nose it just went away yesterday :shrug: , nausaeated and pinch/pull cramps middle section of stomach, and sleepy :coffee: cried
> 
> 10DPO - BLEEDING after sex :sex: , enough to get on sheets and when i wiped and on him, then it just went away......wtf??????? nausea, cramping, cried
> 
> 11dpo- no bleeding at all after sex :sex: this time WTF?????......:wacko::wacko::wacko: feeling nauseated and grossed out by food, lower abodmen sore to touch, nipples are sensitive, cried again
> 
> 12dpo - only slightly nauseated, im guessing ill be out soon again....
> 
> updatedClick to expand...

You have very promising symptoms! Have you tested yet?


----------



## Heatherga2015

ohhh no, i have learned not to do that before 14dpo...i was a poas addict i had to stop and just wait...it was getting out of hand testing at 5dpo lol


----------



## greenarcher

0-5 DPO - creamy CM
6-7 DPO - constipation; surprisingly clear skin; creamy CM
8 DPO - constipation; surprisingly clear skin; creamy CM; frequent urination
9 DPO - constipation; surprisingly clear skin; prolonged dizziness/light headed while sitting; a little EWCM (which I almost never get)[6/28] 
10 DPO - creamy CM. Light, short cramping
11 DPO - creamy CM. Ovulation-like pains on both sides. Twingy and throbby. I'm going to test tonight with a FRER. 

Lots of fatigue, but I think that's because I gave up coffee this week due to dental work.


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> BACK AT THIS MESS AGAIN!!!!
> The only reason im doing this again this cycle is because someone poked me and said....maybe....lol, i have been not really trying for about 2 months now, no tracking no nothing, still no baby. soooo here it is
> 
> BD :sex: -6/12, 6/13, 6/15, 6/18
> 
> Ovulated on 6/15/2016
> 
> 1-5dpo -nothing
> 
> 6dpo-crampy and nauseated
> 
> 7dpo-very nauseated
> 
> 8dpo- stuffy nose where i think i am coming down with a cold, nauseated and slight cramps, breast were pinchy under arms.
> 
> 9dpo- no stuffy nose it just went away yesterday :shrug: , nausaeated and pinch/pull cramps middle section of stomach, and sleepy :coffee: cried
> 
> 10DPO - BLEEDING after sex :sex: , enough to get on sheets and when i wiped and on him, then it just went away......wtf??????? nausea, cramping, cried
> 
> 11dpo- no bleeding at all after sex :sex: this time WTF?????......:wacko::wacko::wacko: feeling nauseated and grossed out by food, lower abodmen sore to touch, nipples are sensitive, cried again, cried
> 
> 12dpo - only slightly nauseated, im guessing ill be out soon again...., :sex: and no bleeding so idk what that was. feeling alittle nauseated. cried
> 
> 13dpo- breasts slightly tender, nauseated, got a quick headache that left quick too. cried
> 
> 14dpo- as of yet, no af, still nauseated, upset stomach a touch. breasts are a little tender. nothing else yet. cried
> 
> 15-dpo CD1

updated


----------



## OhHappyZ

Cycle #2, used fertilitea (delayed my O, not using it ever again), Pineapple core for 5 days after O, Brazil nuts a few days before and through 5 days after O, and Preseed. Please note that I have awful BM, I go back and forth from being constipated to having loose stools, so many times my cramps are BM related.

1DPO: 
Had a dream about brightly colored fish, it wouldn't leave my mind so I looked it up in a dream dictionary and it said that "A fish swimming in your dream may symbolize conception. Some women dream of swimming fish when they get pregnant". Tender Nipples. Cramps. Bloated. Irritability.

2DPO:
Uterine Twinges. Vivid Dreams. Cramps. Fatigue. Irritability.

3DPO:
Emotional. Cramps. Fatigue. Increased Appetite.

4DPO:
Uterine twinges, weird twitchy feeling that would stop me in my tracks. Cramps. Constipation.

5DPO:
Uterine Twinges (not as intense as yesterday). Cramps. Bloated. Gassy. Skin Breakout. Heartburn.

6DPO:
Cramps. Tender Breasts. Backache. Skin Breakout. Nausea. Dizziness. Frequent Urination.

7DPO:
Cramps. Tender Breasts. Skin Breakout.

8DPO:
Cramps. Fatigue. Tender Breasts. Gassy. Irritability. Loose Stool. Frequent Urination. Bottomless stomach omg I want to eat everything.

9DPO:
Brown spotting. Uterine Twinges. Vivid Dreams. Tender Nipples. Cramps. Headache. Very Stiff Neck. Fatigue. Tender Breasts. Irritability. Constipation. Backache.

10DPO:
BFN. Stiff neck better than yesterday, but still stiff. Emotional. Headache. Bloated. Fatigue. Tender Breasts. Irritability. Increased Sex Drive. Backache.

11DPO:
BFN with FMU and SMU. Emotional. Bloated. Tender Breasts, feel like they were used for punching bags, they feel bruised. Loose Stools. Dizziness. Backache. Heartburn, I can not stop burping up acid. Decreased Appetite.

12DPO: 
AF due today. Spotting in undies around 9am, but nothing else afterwards. Metallic taste in mouth. Backache (could be from sitting in a car for 6 hours on a road trip). Constipation. Fatigue (Could be from waking up at 2am for said road trip). Frequent Urination (Once an hour although not drinking much fluid). Gassy. Headache. Heartburn (still burping up acid nonstop). Emotional (reading stories on BnB and crying. Heard lyrics that hit my heart, started crying). Irritability (sorry DH). Nausea (could be from all the acid burping). Skin breaking out. Tender Breasts, although not as bad as they have been.

13DPO: 
AF officially late. Spotting once in morning. Cramps. Backache (again with the driving for the road trip). Irritability. Skin breaking out. AF started at sunset. 

On to cycle 3.....


----------



## AngelWings215

Haven't been on this site in a while but here goes nothing:

Last AF was 5/30-6/3. My cycles are anywhere from 30-36 days.

I DTD on 6/4, 6/5, 6/9, 6/14, 6/15, 6/16, 6/17, 6/19, 6/25 and 6/27. The site puts my next AF as being due 7/2 or 7/3 but so far a no show.



EWCM- June 14

O DAY- June 18

1 DPO- Nothing other than DTD

2 DPO- Nothing

3 DPO- White creamy CM 

4 DPO- Nothing other than DTD 

5 DPO- Nothing noted

6 DPO- Nothing noted

7 DPO- Side of boobs were achy. DTD

8 DPO- Nothing noted

9 DPO- DTD

10 DPO- White creamy CM

11- DPO- Nothing noted

12 DPO- Nothing noted

13 DPO- Feeling nauseous and sore breasts

14 DPO- Feeling nauseous, sore breasts and slight cramping ; DTD

15 DPO- Painfully bloated late in the evening; DTD

16 DPO- AF was due yesterday no show so far; breasts still achy/tender, slight cramping, white creamy CM


----------



## Hopefulxmom

I really haven't been keeping track of everything but I thought this was an awesome thread so I wanted to give it a go:)
My last period started on 6/13 and I got a positive OPK on 06/25 so BF and I BD the next morning (6/26...he works a crazy schedule so it's hard to actually catch when I O)

1dpo - a tiny bit of creamy lotion like CM then it dried up completely by the evening 
2dpo - nothing except really dry, no cm at ALL
3dpo - minor cramping, feeling overheated. First morning temp 98.1 (which is high considering my normal temp during the day is 97.9 usually)
4dpo - still feeling overheated, morning temp still 98.1
5dpo - STARVING, frequently having to urinate, feeling faint (actually fell asleep at 8:30 that night in the same clothes I had been wearing all day and didn't wake up until 8:00am the next morning.
6dpo - minor cramping low in my abdomen, sore/sensitive nipples


----------



## LittleSesame

LittleSesame said:


> Hubby and I are 'waiting to try' but accidentally went into 'not trying not preventing' territory this month. And it was around my O dates (I get very clear O symptoms every month) So even though I wasn't charting, I have a pretty good idea of where I am in my cycle.
> 
> 4 DPO ovary pinching on and off
> 5 DPO fluttering really low. followed by right ovary pinching. Extreme PMS-like irritability.
> 6 DPO morning: toothache so bad I thought my head was gonna explode went away quickly. Very hungry first thing in the morning. Extreme PMS-like irritability all day. Twinges at night. Fell asleep in seconds even though I was home all day!
> 7 DPO Breast pain/slight tingle towards the nipple, like a reaction or dryness would feel only they are not dry. Ate a pizza, and my tummy gave me hell all day. Eveving: Sore throat, thought I wad getting sick. Fell asleep really quickly, usually I have trouble sleeping. Had strage BFP dream.
> 8 DPO sore throat is gone so not sick which is strange. No breast tingling, no twinges. So far nothing. Got terribly nauseous on the bus back from work. Could smell bad perfumes, and hand sanitizer! I sometimes get nauseous on rides if I don't eat, but this was mid-day and I had a meal so might be a symptom or just a coincidence or the pizza from yesterday.
> 9 DPO Twinges on the right, but no cool flutters. Despite all the circumstantial symptoms, I just don't feel like it's likely I am pregnant today.
> 10 DPO Nothing. starting to feel like all my symptoms might've been post-O and circumstantial.
> 11-13 DPO nothing
> 14 DPO - AF cramps at noon for several hours. Was sure AF was coming but it didn't.
> 15 DPO - AF is due tomorrow. Feel like it will start soon. Stuffy sinuses.
> 16 DPO - Still no AF
> 17 DPO - Tested. Thought I saw a line. It was very faint. Could've been an evap. Started spotting in the afternoon and it was light/gone all night.
> 18 DPO -AF

Not sure if it was an evap or actually something or maybe nothing. This month did promote me and my husband to decide we will start TTCing around December though so everything happens for a reason. Good luck to you all.


----------



## babywaitrose

Hi,

I am in TTC for last 4 months. I am experiencing dull cramps and lower back ache after 2 days of ovulation till amy AF due date for the past 3 months.
Initially i thought these are the symptoms of pregnancy,but it ended with AF:(.
I consulted my doctor ,vaginal scan ,abdominal scan and blood test are normal.
Married 6 months ago,never experienced this kinda pain except on my AF days.
Kindly tell me thus any other has these symptomd and got BFP after few months without any struggle?


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

BlueMoonBubba said:


> here again for the third time :)
> 
> 1 DPO- sore boobs,extra ewcm, gassy, cramping on both sides of lower abdomen
> 2 DPO- cramps are a lot worse today, feels like period pain, bloated, still gassy, increased ew/snotty pale yellow cm
> 3 DPO- watery cm, gassy, itchy palms,runny nose,joint pains,very hungry
> 4 DPO- dry, craving chili tuna and salty food, moody, dull cramps, lower back ache, still bloated
> 5 DPO- creamy cm, gas-like cramping, lower back aches,sharp pin-like pains in lower abdomen when sitting down, teeniest tiniest streak of blood when wiping
> 6 DPO- creamy cm, tender breasts, lower back pains,weepy, left lower abdomen twinges
> 7 DPO- stretchy/stringy cm, tender breasts, painfully erect nipples, cramps,bloated, lower back pain
> 8 DPO- dull cramps, tender breasts, bloated,gassy,reflux,exhausted- tested :bfn:
> 9 DPO- dull cramps, tender breasts now it hurts near arm pits, emotional,lower back ache, watery cm, bloat, gas, loose stool
> 10-11 DPO- still cramping, gas, very sore boobs, very hungry all the time, dry mouth, breaking out-
> 12 DPO- AF shows 2 days early

update, 3dpo today cycle 4


----------



## BABTTC123

Cd 20/ O day - temps made a significant drop to 96.42°F. 
Positive OPK but it was damn close the day before so this could be the remnants of the surge. 
Ovulation twinges and cramps, irritable. Cervix H-S-O. Cm is ew. 
Had dtd yesterday. 

Cd 21/1 dpo - Opk's still dark but going negative for sure. 
Temps spiked up to 97.43°F so ovulation had definitely occurred! Hot flashes. 
Irritable.
Still twingy and crampy. 
Cervix H-S-O. Cm ew. 
Dtd :)

Cd 22/ 2 dpo - temps are even higher today 97.83°F. 
Still crampy. 
Irritable. 
Hot flashes like crazy! 
Boobs have had very tiny twinges at random times. 
Cervix H-S-O. Cm creamy.

Cd 23/ 3 dpo - temps were 97.90°F.
Cramping a lot more now and still having hot flashes just not as bad.
Was pretty restless when sleeping but that's probably because my youngest Cat kept bugging me since he's getting use to the twice daily feedings vs free feed. 
Too lazy to check cp and cm..

Cd 24/ 4 dpo - temps were 98.05°F.
Still cramping. 
Irritable. 
Hot flashes. 
Fatigued. 
Restless, no kitty in the room this time AND I took melatonin.
Still haven't checked cp or cm. Might do it for tomorrow...

Cd 25/ 5 dpo - Temps were 98.17°F so still going up!
Cramping is very mild now. 
Still irritable. 
Still have hot flashes. 
Still restless. 
I did check my cp and it was h-s-m and cm was creamy. 
Started progesterone just to be safe sonce I have a history of low progesterone issues. 
I can't wait for this 2ww to be over!

Cd 26/ 6 dpo - temps 98.34°F. Wewt!
No cramps. 
Still irritable. 
Lost 5 lbs! :D
Still restless. 
Hot flashes.
Otherwise no symptoms :/

Cd 27/ 7 dpo - temps 98.25°F.. going down :<
Mild cramps.
Very irritable.
Restless.
Hot flashes.
Dizzy. 

Cd 28/ 8 dpo - temps 98.09°F :'( 
Could this be a sign that af is imminent???
Went from irritable to bitch status. 
Mild cramps.
Restless.
Hot flashes.
Wave of nausea while eating dinner.
Exhausted, probably from lack of sleep.

Cd 29/ 9 dpo - temps 97.33°F :'(
Cramps. 
Irritable.
Hot flashes.
Wave of nausea.
Fatigued. 
Boobs feel heavier.

Cd 30/ 10 dpo - Temps 97.47°F..
Cramps.
Irritable.
Emotional.
Feeling off. 
Hot flashes.
Nausea.
Migraine.
Fatigue.
Heavy boobs.

CD 31/ 11 dpo - Temps 97.69°F.
Cramps. 
Irritable.
Emotional.
Head ache.
Hot flashes.
Nausea.
Sensitive to smells.
Fatigue.
Twinges in boobs.
Two very very faint bfp's, I hope!
Hubby seen them as well :) 
Please keep your fx for me!

Cd 32/ 12 dpo - Temps (won't take until tonight when I wake up for work.)

:bfp: on FRER, WANDFO and Walmart $.88 tests!


----------



## Ella301

Hi all! I've been stalking this thread for the past few days and wasn't going to join but feeling discouraged. My husband and I weren't actively planning on TTC this month but got caught up in the moment the day before I ovulated. Whoops!! We would be so happy if we did conceive but just were planning it for a few more months. Anyways after we BDed I OVed the next day (sharp pain in left ovary and EWCM). The next day I just kind of knew/thought we'd conceived (I know that sounds stupid) but now I don't feel anything so I'm getting nervous. However I did wake up with a bad headache and had to take some aleve so maybe that's masking the pain I've felt every day?! Anyways here's what I've written down so far:

Day before OV: Sore breast- light 
OV Day : EWCM, back pain, cramps and tender breasts 

1dpo: Back pain, breasts getting more sore and cramps 

2dpo: Back pain, cramps and very sore breasts (not usuall this sore until day or two before period)

3dpo: This is where it gets weird-- Ovaries feeling tugging stretching sensation (never felt that pain before.) Lower back pain and very sore breasts

4dpo: Cramping, pulling feeling again. Worse when I lay down. Lower back pain very sore breasts. 

5dpo: Period like cramps and stretching/pulling sensation on both sides. Pain near hips. So uncomfortable. Worse when I lay down. (Never get period cramps this early). Sore throat. Woke up at 6:30am. Lower back pain and really sore breasts with lots of dark veins. I'm fair but there are ALOT of veins in armpits and down my sides

6dpo: Pressure and period like cramps and ovaries are sore. Sharp stretching pains throughout the day. Headache when I woke up. Sore throat and thick mucous. Woke up at 6am but went back to sleep. Lower back pain. Very sore boobs 

7dpo: Cramps. Woke up at 5:45am. Lower Back pain but higher than my usual "period or ovulation back pain." Lots of mucous and drooling a lot at night. Boobs are huge. Sharp cramping under belly button and by hip bone. Can't find cervix be used its so high. Sore scratchy throat. Nauseous in the evening (but might be prenatal?). Breasts not as sore in the evening. Lower back SO SORE. Sharp Pain in hips vline and down front of left thigh. Very little CM creamy white when check cervix. Other than that like a desert in there...

8dpo: Woke up with sore throat. Woke up early but forced myself to go back to sleep until 6:45. Had a bad headache when I woke up so had to take aleve and now no symptoms. Maybe it's the Aleve?!


EDITED POST DOWN BELOW!!


----------



## Ella301

Hi all! I've been stalking this thread for the past few days and wasn't going to join but feeling discouraged. My husband and I weren't actively planning on TTC this month but got caught up in the moment the day before I ovulated. Whoops!! We would be so happy if we did conceive but just were planning it for a few more months. Anyways after we BDed I OVed the next day (sharp pain in left ovary and EWCM). The next day I just kind of knew/thought we'd conceived (I know that sounds stupid) but now I don't feel anything so I'm getting nervous. However I did wake up with a bad headache and had to take some aleve so maybe that's masking the pain I've felt every day?! Anyways here's what I've written down so far:

Day before OV: Sore breast- light 
OV Day : EWCM, back pain, cramps and tender breasts 
1dpo: Back pain, breasts getting more sore and cramps 
2dpo: Back pain, cramps and very sore breasts (not usuall this sore until day or two before period)
3dpo: This is where it gets weird-- Ovaries feeling tugging stretching sensation (never felt that pain before.) Lower back pain and very sore breasts
4dpo: Cramping, pulling feeling again. Worse when I lay down. Lower back pain very sore breasts. 
5dpo: Period like cramps and stretching/pulling sensation on both sides. Pain near hips. So uncomfortable. Worse when I lay down. (Never get period cramps this early). Sore throat. Woke up at 6:30am. Lower back pain and really sore breasts with lots of dark veins. I'm fair but there are ALOT of veins in armpits and down my sides)
6dpo: Pressure and period like cramps and ovaries are sore. Sharp stretching pains throughout the day. Headache when I woke up. Sore throat and thick mucous. Woke up at 6am but went back to sleep. Lower back pain. Very sore boobs 
7dpo: Cramps. Woke up at 5:45am. Lower Back pain but higher than my usual "period or ovulation back pain." Lots of mucous and drooling a lot at night. Boobs are huge. Sharp cramping under belly button and by hip bone. Can't find cervix be used its so high. Sore scratchy throat. Nauseous in the evening (but might be prenatal?). Breasts not as sore in the evening. Lower back SO SORE. Sharp Pain in hips vline and down front of left thigh. Very little CM creamy white when check cervix. Other than that like a desert in there...
8dpo: Woke up with sore throat. Woke up early but forced myself to go back to sleep until 6:45. Had a bad headache when I woke up so had to take aleve and now no symptoms. Maybe it's the aleve?! 
9dpo: 
10dpo: 
11dpo:
12dpo:[/QUOTE]

Okay update: still 8dpo and sharp knife like pains still in "vlines" which I've felt on and off for the past week. It switches from side to side. So weird! But at least I'm still feeling something so it's giving me hope &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ella301

Hi all! I've been stalking this thread for the past few days and wasn't going to join but feeling discouraged. My husband and I weren't actively planning on TTC this month but got caught up in the moment the day before I ovulated. Whoops!! We would be so happy if we did conceive but just were planning it for a few more months. Anyways after we BDed I OVed the next day (sharp pain in left ovary and EWCM). The next day I just kind of knew/thought we'd conceived (I know that sounds stupid) but now I don't feel anything so I'm getting nervous. However I did wake up with a bad headache and had to take some aleve so maybe that's masking the pain I've felt every day?! Anyways here's what I've written down so far:

Day before OV: Sore breast- light 
OV Day : EWCM, back pain, cramps and tender breasts 
1dpo: Back pain, breasts getting more sore and cramps 
2dpo: Back pain, cramps and very sore breasts (not usuall this sore until day or two before period)
3dpo: This is where it gets weird-- Ovaries feeling tugging stretching sensation (never felt that pain before.) Lower back pain and very sore breasts
4dpo: Cramping, pulling feeling again. Worse when I lay down. Lower back pain very sore breasts. 
5dpo: Period like cramps and stretching/pulling sensation on both sides. Pain near hips. So uncomfortable. Worse when I lay down. (Never get period cramps this early). Sore throat. Woke up at 6:30am. Lower back pain and really sore breasts with lots of dark veins. I'm fair but there are ALOT of veins in armpits and down my sides)
6dpo: Pressure and period like cramps and ovaries are sore. Sharp stretching pains throughout the day. Headache when I woke up. Sore throat and thick mucous. Woke up at 6am but went back to sleep. Lower back pain. Very sore boobs 
7dpo: Cramps. Woke up at 5:45am. Lower Back pain but higher than my usual "period or ovulation back pain." Lots of mucous and drooling a lot at night. Boobs are huge. Sharp cramping under belly button and by hip bone. Can't find cervix be used its so high. Sore scratchy throat. Nauseous in the evening (but might be prenatal?). Breasts not as sore in the evening. Lower back SO SORE. Sharp Pain in hips vline and down front of left thigh. Very little CM creamy white when check cervix. Other than that like a desert in there...
8dpo: Woke up with sore throat. Woke up early but forced myself to go back to sleep until 6:45. Had a bad headache when I woke up so had to take aleve and now no symptoms. Maybe it's the aleve?! 
9dpo: 
10dpo: 
11dpo:
12dpo:[/QUOTE]

Okay update: still 8dpo and sharp knife like pains still in "vlines" which I've felt on and off for the past week. It switches from side to side. So weird! But at least I'm still feeling something so it's giving me hope &#10084;&#65039;[/QUOTE]

Can't edit my orginal post. Assuming because I'm new?? Anyways, Aleve wore off and sharp pains are back. Feels like someone's cutting or stabbing my pelvis and ovaries with a knife. Alternates between both sides.


----------



## AngelWings215

My fw was 11th-17th on Fertility Friend and 13th-18th on another site. My O day on FF was 16th and on the other it was 18th. I have PCOS but my cycles have been stable for months. 

I am now 10 days late for AF with 2 BFN's on $1 store cheapies . 

I'm wondering if I should buy a digital test or wait it out a little longer? 



AngelWings215 said:


> Haven't been on this site in a while but here goes nothing:
> 
> Last AF was 5/30-6/3. My cycles are anywhere from 30-36 days.
> 
> I DTD on 6/4, 6/5, 6/9, 6/14, 6/15, 6/16, 6/17, 6/19, 6/25 and 6/27. The site puts my next AF as being due 7/2 or 7/3 but so far a no show.
> 
> 
> 
> EWCM- June 14
> 
> O DAY- June 18
> 
> 1 DPO- Nothing other than DTD
> 
> 2 DPO- Nothing
> 
> 3 DPO- White creamy CM
> 
> 4 DPO- Nothing other than DTD
> 
> 5 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 6 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 7 DPO- Side of boobs were achy. DTD
> 
> 8 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 9 DPO- DTD
> 
> 10 DPO- White creamy CM
> 
> 11- DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 12 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 13 DPO- Feeling nauseous and sore breasts
> 
> 14 DPO- Feeling nauseous, sore breasts and slight cramping ; DTD
> 
> 15 DPO- Painfully bloated late in the evening; DTD
> 
> 16 DPO- AF was due yesterday no show so far; breasts still achy/tender, slight cramping, white creamy CM


----------



## BowPeep

Been reading through all these and thought it might be a good idea to give it a go myself.

As a side note, I was already a week late BEFORE I even ovulated so I have absolutely no idea when AF is due this cycle. Based on ovulation according to OPKS I estimate that AF is due 21st July.

DPO1 Bloated, constipated, cramps on right side and middle, sensation of having an exceptionally full bladder, some bouts of nausea, thick creamy discharge, feeling emotional and depressed

DPO2 bloating, constipation, cramping in left and right side, tender nipples (which were sore in the evening), heightened taste buds, very hungry but appetite quickly lost after a few bites of food, start of a runny nose, creamy sticky CM

DPO3 bloating, constipation, some cramping, strong nausea, tender nipples, sore throat, runny nose

DPO 4 Slightly tender nipples but temp is down. Previous symptoms inc cramping and nausea seem to be caused by constipation and gas. Peeing slightly more than usual, easpecially as I have barely drank anything this morning. This afternoon I had strange pulling-pinching feeling in my lower left side. Lasted about 5-10 minutes and then stopped. Sore throat this evening and runny/stuffy nose.

DPO5 I think I have a full on cold. Very sore throat and can't breathe through my nose. Woke up at 3am with an exceptionally full bladder. Full again at 6am. Temp back up to 36.88

DPO6 After sleeping for 12 hours, woke up with full on flu symptoms and a 37.52 temperature. Docs confirmed upper respiratory infection. Been exhausted all day with very little appetite. Very light pink spotting this evening.

DPO7 BFN this morning but not surprised. Slight cramping/pulling in left side. Nose still streaming. Still very tired. Coughing a lot. No spotting so far. Top of boobs really ache.

DPO8 Cold/flu symptoms have currently reduced to just a cough. Exhausted. Whole body aches. No more spotting. Slight sharp cramps in lower left side (Below and to left of belly button). General mild cramping. Dull headache. Aching boobs. Thick creamy CM and lots of it. Areola are very noticeably larger. Boobs feel fuller.

DPO9 BFN This morning, levels may still be too low. I won't test again now until Sunday. Generally feeling better. Boobs feel heavy. Very tired. Boobs have been tender and a little sore all day. Blue veins have appeared across them. Heatwave and hot poolside made me dizzy and drop to the floor. I've had AF style cramping since then... really worried it's not a good sign. Praying for a sticky noodle that likes heat!

DPO10 woke up in the night with very sore boobs/nipples. Vivid dreams to the point I was convinced it was real despite being about teach swimming to both children and Pokemon. Lots of Stretchy CM similar to EWCM. Temp still up at 36.87. Mild acid reflux in the evening. Hay fever like symptoms except I don't have hay fever. 

DPO11 vivid dream I had a little girl, she started to cry and shout mummy! I said I was her mummy and she stopped crying and hugged me tight. Temp at 36.82. Tiny red streaks when wiping. 

DPO12 temp down to 36.62. Feel like AF is iminent. :( Which it is. AF arrived late afternoon. I am out :(

UPDATED DAILY!


----------



## Ella301

Hi all! I've been stalking this thread for the past few days and wasn't going to join but feeling discouraged. My husband and I weren't actively planning on TTC this month but got caught up in the moment the day before I ovulated. Whoops!! We would be so happy if we did conceive but just were planning it for a few more months. Anyways after we BDed I OVed the next day (sharp pain in left ovary and EWCM). The next day I just kind of knew/thought we'd conceived (I know that sounds stupid) but now I don't feel anything so I'm getting nervous. However I did wake up with a bad headache and had to take some aleve so maybe that's masking the pain I've felt every day?! Anyways here's what I've written down so far:

Day before OV: Sore breast- light 
OV Day : EWCM, back pain, cramps and tender breasts

1dpo: Back pain, breasts getting more sore and cramps 

2dpo: Back pain, cramps and very sore breasts (not usuall this sore until day or two before period)

3dpo: This is where it gets weird-- Ovaries feeling tugging stretching sensation (never felt that pain before.) Lower back pain and very sore breasts

4dpo: Cramping, pulling feeling again. Worse when I lay down. Lower back pain very sore breasts. 

5dpo: Period like cramps and 
stretching/pulling sensation on both sides. Pain near hips. So uncomfortable. Worse when I lay down. (Never get period cramps this early). Sore throat. Woke up at 6:30am. Lower back pain and really sore breasts with lots of dark veins. I'm fair but there are ALOT of veins in armpits and down my sides)

6dpo: Pressure and period like cramps and ovaries are sore. Sharp stretching pains throughout the day. Headache when I woke up. Sore throat and thick mucous. Woke up at 6am but went back to sleep. Lower back pain. Very sore boobs 

7dpo: Cramps. Woke up at 5:45am. Lower Back pain but higher than my usual "period or ovulation back pain." Lots of mucous and drooling a lot at night. Boobs are huge. Sharp cramping under belly button and by hip bone. Can't find cervix be used its so high. Sore scratchy throat. Nauseous in the evening (but might be prenatal?). Breasts not as sore in the evening. Lower back SO SORE. Sharp Pain in hips vline and down front of left thigh. Very little CM creamy white when check cervix. Other than that like a desert in there...

8dpo: Woke up with sore throat. Woke up early but forced myself to go back to sleep until 6:45. Had a bad headache when I woke up so had to take aleve and now no symptoms. Maybe it's the aleve?! UPDATED in the evening sharp cramps came back. On and off. Also noticed breasts aren't as sore in the evening? Super emotional. Cried a lot over really dumb things. Had a bad cramp below my bellow button that felt like bubbles popping for like 15 seconds. Very weird and it hurt. Went to bed at 9:30pm. Took HPT in the evening and got BFN.

9dpo: Woke up with a sore throat and some drainage. Very tired in the AM. Wanted to go back to bed. On and off period like cramps. Upper thighs and hips are achy. Nauseous and exhausted. Lower back pain is so bad. Going to the chiropractor tonight and cannot wait to hopefully get some relief. Diarrhea in the evening. Took internet cheapie in the evening BFN. 

10dpo: Woke up at 3am to pee (which I never do) and couldn't go back to sleep until 4:30 because of cramping and feeling uncomfortable. Still cramping and exhausted this morning. BFN this AM. Veins on breasts and stomach are spreading up my chest and getting darker. On and off stuffy nose and lots of mucous in throat?! Afternoon update: A lot of period cramps on and off and bloated. BFN in the evening. 

11dpo: Up at 4:30 with cold symptoms (sore throat, stuffy nose and sneezing). Cramps and aching/pinching near both inner hipbones. Seriously miserable. Light Cramps on and off throughout the day. Bad back pain and headache. BFN in the morning. 

12dpo: cramping near inner hip bones in the morning. Still have a cold (sore throat, stuffy/runny nose and sneezing). Been sleeping horribly so hubby gave me the bed and slept in the guest room. Slept amazingly but still woke up at 6:20 am. Sharp pain in left ovaries when I sneeze. Sore pelvis. BFN in the AM. Cystic acne on my chin which I never get. Usually get 1 big pimple pefore period. Period like cramps and very sore back. PM update feel like period might be starting. Bad cramps. Starting to think its all in my head &#65533;&#65533; Feeling crazy and discouraged. Period due in 2 days. 

13dpo: Woke up with a headache. Breasts aren't as sore as they have been but still very full. Breasts usually at their sorest point before AF. Back is sore and still stuffy nose. Hubby has a cold as well so don't think it's a symptom. BFN in the AM on Internet cheapie. Cramps near both hipbones. Period due tomorrow according to charts. Have a feeling AF will show up in the next few days. Headache above right eye which usually means AF is coming. Feeling out. 

14dpo: Clear watery CM started last night and still here. Back pain. AF due today. Big snot like clump of CM after a BM (sorry tmi). Tried to check cervix and vaginal walls are very swollen and puffy? Cervix is wet medium/high and soft. DB with hubby and had odd cramping but nothing like AF. If he went too deep it was uncomfortable?! It's been happening since last week. No weird discharge or pain so it's not an infection. No sign of AF.

15dpo: (1 day late) Woke up with a headache. Cramps on and off but different than normal AF cramps. Back pain and sharp pains near groin and inner hip bones. Not much CM. Cramping is sharp and similar to pain I felt a week ago. OKAY now my mouth tastes like I shoved a handful of pennies it in! I think I'm either pregnant or crazy. Now I have blemishes on both cheeks which is similar to when I was on a progesteron only BC. Normally get 1 blemish before AF and now I have like 10! Afraid to test. I'm going to keep waiting for a few more day and if AF doesn't show I'll test. Very vivid dream 

16dpo: (2 days late) Woke up with a sore throat. Having pulling/sharp cramps all throughout pelvis. No AF. Back pain is bad. Decided to test on Saturday morning if AF isn't here by then. Hubby and I have a very busy week and I'd rather enjoy the moment with him if we are pregnant. Very vivid dream last night. On and off AF type cramping and dizziness. Brushing teeth this AM made me want to gag (not sure if this ones in my head?!) but I've been nauseous since. Strong AF cramps this afternoon. AF might be on her way. Just had a BM and had some brown blood mixed in with stretchy cm. I might be out &#65533;&#65533; Still have metal taste in my mouth. Will update if it is AF. 

17dpo: Had brown creamy discharge this AM after a BM. It has a weird metally smell to it? So far just spotting. 

AF is here. What an intense cycle. 

UPDATE Still spotting brown. This is weird. Also I've had awful cramps for 2 days straight. Normally only have them on day 1 and then they're gone. I'll leave it red but will update if anything changes. 

18dpo: Period is pretty light on day three. Still have mild/medium cramps which is odd and breasts are still sore and veiny. Bleeding is a mix of brown, pink and red. (TMI warning but someone might want to know this) Yesterday was sure period was here so I put a tampon in and after a few hours took it out and it was brown discharge. Very odd for me on day 2...I'll keep updating.

19dpo: Breasts are still really sore (specifically my nipples). Cramps are mild and on and off. This is nothing like my normal period. I'll test when the bleeding stops. So far this is day 4 of light/medium pink, brown, maroon and bright red spotting. (TMI but this might be interesting to some) My bleeding is pink and light when I go pee and wipe but when I have a BM its a little darker and more. Still way lighter than my normal period. A panty liner is all that is needed. Still have stretching/pulling feeling in inner hipbone/pelvis area. I'll keep updating and hopefully I'll figure out what's going on soon?!

20dpo: Went to bed last night at 8:45 with a major migraine (which I haven't had in over a year and a half). Really horrible. Woke up with spotting and very minor period like cramps. Back is still sore and breasts are still really sore. Took an Internet cheapie test and got a BFN. This whole thing is so weird!! I would think this was my period but why are my breasts still so sore?! Along with mild cramps, very hungry and backache?! I shouldn't have tested today but hubby leaves tomorrow for a business trip and was hoping for an answer to what is going on. Anyways, I'll just test again when the bleeding has stopped and if my breasts are still sore. PM UPDATE: had a major dizzy spell out shopping today. Had to sit down. Getting nervous something might be wrong? Still spotting. Not really AF type cramps but more of a mild ache in my pelvis and pubic area. So confused...

21dpo: Spotting is less. Mainly light pink. Breasts still sore (mainly my nipples) and low back still aches kind of goes down into my butt now. Had some strong pulling and aching sensations in pelvis last night. Had some diarrhea this morning (TMI sorry). Have no idea what's going on with my body. Will keep updating until I get a final result. 

Made a doctors appointment in 2 days. I'll keep updating and hopefully I finally get an answer then?! 

22 dpo: Spotting has pretty much stopped. Breasts (specifically nipples) are still sore and swollen. Breasts still really veiny. So if this had been my period breast pain and veins should have gone away by day 3 of my "period." Lower back has a lot of pressure. My acid reflux tight chest feeling is bad this AM. Had diarrhea this morning as well. Ugh! Ready to get to the doctor and hopefully get an answer this week. I see my OBGYN tomorrow afternoon. 

23 dpo: Sore veiny breasts, acid reflux, bloated, and back pain. Everything is the same. Took a FRER this AM and got a BFN. Ugh!! Going to the doctor today and hopefully I can get this figured out.

22dpo: Doctor just said it was my "period." Wouldn't do any further testing. Posted about it on the most recent page 541. Spotting has stopped but breasts still very sore. Not really much cramping. Back pain is better. Not sure how much I'll keep updating. But I will update if breasts stop hurting or if I FINALLY figure out what's going on. 

UPDATED DAILY


----------



## Ella301

AngelWings215 said:


> My fw was 11th-17th on Fertility Friend and 13th-18th on another site. My O day on FF was 16th and on the other it was 18th. I have PCOS but my cycles have been stable for months.
> 
> I am now 10 days late for AF with 2 BFN's on $1 store cheapies .
> 
> I'm wondering if I should buy a digital test or wait it out a little longer?
> 
> 
> 
> AngelWings215 said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been on this site in a while but here goes nothing:
> 
> Last AF was 5/30-6/3. My cycles are anywhere from 30-36 days.
> 
> I DTD on 6/4, 6/5, 6/9, 6/14, 6/15, 6/16, 6/17, 6/19, 6/25 and 6/27. The site puts my next AF as being due 7/2 or 7/3 but so far a no show.
> 
> 
> 
> EWCM- June 14
> 
> O DAY- June 18
> 
> 1 DPO- Nothing other than DTD
> 
> 2 DPO- Nothing
> 
> 3 DPO- White creamy CM
> 
> 4 DPO- Nothing other than DTD
> 
> 5 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 6 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 7 DPO- Side of boobs were achy. DTD
> 
> 8 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 9 DPO- DTD
> 
> 10 DPO- White creamy CM
> 
> 11- DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 12 DPO- Nothing noted
> 
> 13 DPO- Feeling nauseous and sore breasts
> 
> 14 DPO- Feeling nauseous, sore breasts and slight cramping ; DTD
> 
> 15 DPO- Painfully bloated late in the evening; DTD
> 
> 16 DPO- AF was due yesterday no show so far; breasts still achy/tender, slight cramping, white creamy CMClick to expand...

I'd buy some digital tests. Couldn't hurt right? Good luck!!!


----------



## Ella301

Edited orginal post


----------



## Ella301

--


----------



## BABTTC123

Deleted my chart because it was too big. 
But I may have a very faint bfp so I will keep you posted when I test tomorrow :) 
Hubby can see the pink line as well but we are hesitant to call it a pregnancy until it gets darker. And maybe even until af has been missed. 
She is due this Friday :S


----------



## BABTTC123

BABTTC123 said:


> Cd 20/ O day - temps made a significant drop to 96.42°F.
> Positive OPK but it was damn close the day before so this could be the remnants of the surge.
> Ovulation twinges and cramps, irritable. Cervix H-S-O. Cm is ew.
> Had dtd yesterday.
> 
> Cd 21/1 dpo - Opk's still dark but going negative for sure.
> Temps spiked up to 97.43°F so ovulation had definitely occurred! Hot flashes.
> Irritable.
> Still twingy and crampy.
> Cervix H-S-O. Cm ew.
> Dtd :)
> 
> Cd 22/ 2 dpo - temps are even higher today 97.83°F.
> Still crampy.
> Irritable.
> Hot flashes like crazy!
> Boobs have had very tiny twinges at random times.
> Cervix H-S-O. Cm creamy.
> 
> Cd 23/ 3 dpo - temps were 97.90°F.
> Cramping a lot more now and still having hot flashes just not as bad.
> Was pretty restless when sleeping but that's probably because my youngest Cat kept bugging me since he's getting use to the twice daily feedings vs free feed.
> Too lazy to check cp and cm..
> 
> Cd 24/ 4 dpo - temps were 98.05°F.
> Still cramping.
> Irritable.
> Hot flashes.
> Fatigued.
> Restless, no kitty in the room this time AND I took melatonin.
> Still haven't checked cp or cm. Might do it for tomorrow...
> 
> Cd 25/ 5 dpo - Temps were 98.17°F so still going up!
> Cramping is very mild now.
> Still irritable.
> Still have hot flashes.
> Still restless.
> I did check my cp and it was h-s-m and cm was creamy.
> Started progesterone just to be safe sonce I have a history of low progesterone issues.
> I can't wait for this 2ww to be over!
> 
> Cd 26/ 6 dpo - temps 98.34°F. Wewt!
> No cramps.
> Still irritable.
> Lost 5 lbs! :D
> Still restless.
> Hot flashes.
> Otherwise no symptoms :/
> 
> Cd 27/ 7 dpo - temps 98.25°F.. going down :<
> Mild cramps.
> Very irritable.
> Restless.
> Hot flashes.
> Dizzy.
> 
> Cd 28/ 8 dpo - temps 98.09°F :'(
> Could this be a sign that af is imminent???
> Went from irritable to bitch status.
> Mild cramps.
> Restless.
> Hot flashes.
> Wave of nausea while eating dinner.
> Exhausted, probably from lack of sleep.
> 
> Cd 29/ 9 dpo - temps 97.33°F :'(
> Cramps.
> Irritable.
> Hot flashes.
> Wave of nausea.
> Fatigued.
> Boobs feel heavier.
> 
> Cd 30/ 10 dpo - Temps 97.47°F..
> Cramps.
> Irritable.
> Emotional.
> Feeling off.
> Hot flashes.
> Nausea.
> Migraine.
> Fatigue.
> Heavy boobs.
> 
> CD 31/ 11 dpo - Temps 97.69°F.
> Cramps.
> Irritable.
> Emotional.
> Head ache.
> Hot flashes.
> Nausea.
> Sensitive to smells.
> Fatigue.
> Twinges in boobs.
> Two very very faint bfp's, I hope!
> Hubby seen them as well :)
> Please keep your fx for me!
> 
> Cd 32/ 12 dpo - Temps (won't take until tonight when I wake up for work.)
> 
> :bfp: on FRER, WANDFO and Walmart $.88 tests!

FINALLY over a year sinCe my last miscarriage I conceive with pcos and self all natural treatments! 
I was once anovulatory and now I'm seeing pink <3 

Please pray that this baby sticks and grows! :3


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Babttc123!!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

BACK AT IT AGAIN!!! CYCLE 1002457767........ First cycle Temping :happydance: 

O'd on CD16

1DPO - CD17- temp is 97.72, EWCM, still loads of cramps mainly right side

2DPO- CD18 - temp is 97.79, EWCM but going away, still slight cramps

3DPO- CD19 - temp is 97.77, Sticky CM, stretching cramps on abdomen, and diarrhea


----------



## Ella301

BABTTC123 said:


> BABTTC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cd 20/ O day - temps made a significant drop to 96.42°F.
> Positive OPK but it was damn close the day before so this could be the remnants of the surge.
> Ovulation twinges and cramps, irritable. Cervix H-S-O. Cm is ew.
> Had dtd yesterday.
> 
> Cd 21/1 dpo - Opk's still dark but going negative for sure.
> Temps spiked up to 97.43°F so ovulation had definitely occurred! Hot flashes.
> Irritable.
> Still twingy and crampy.
> Cervix H-S-O. Cm ew.
> Dtd :)
> 
> Cd 22/ 2 dpo - temps are even higher today 97.83°F.
> Still crampy.
> Irritable.
> Hot flashes like crazy!
> Boobs have had very tiny twinges at random times.
> Cervix H-S-O. Cm creamy.
> 
> Cd 23/ 3 dpo - temps were 97.90°F.
> Cramping a lot more now and still having hot flashes just not as bad.
> Was pretty restless when sleeping but that's probably because my youngest Cat kept bugging me since he's getting use to the twice daily feedings vs free feed.
> Too lazy to check cp and cm..
> 
> Cd 24/ 4 dpo - temps were 98.05°F.
> Still cramping.
> Irritable.
> Hot flashes.
> Fatigued.
> Restless, no kitty in the room this time AND I took melatonin.
> Still haven't checked cp or cm. Might do it for tomorrow...
> 
> Cd 25/ 5 dpo - Temps were 98.17°F so still going up!
> Cramping is very mild now.
> Still irritable.
> Still have hot flashes.
> Still restless.
> I did check my cp and it was h-s-m and cm was creamy.
> Started progesterone just to be safe sonce I have a history of low progesterone issues.
> I can't wait for this 2ww to be over!
> 
> Cd 26/ 6 dpo - temps 98.34°F. Wewt!
> No cramps.
> Still irritable.
> Lost 5 lbs! :D
> Still restless.
> Hot flashes.
> Otherwise no symptoms :/
> 
> Cd 27/ 7 dpo - temps 98.25°F.. going down :<
> Mild cramps.
> Very irritable.
> Restless.
> Hot flashes.
> Dizzy.
> 
> Cd 28/ 8 dpo - temps 98.09°F :'(
> Could this be a sign that af is imminent???
> Went from irritable to bitch status.
> Mild cramps.
> Restless.
> Hot flashes.
> Wave of nausea while eating dinner.
> Exhausted, probably from lack of sleep.
> 
> Cd 29/ 9 dpo - temps 97.33°F :'(
> Cramps.
> Irritable.
> Hot flashes.
> Wave of nausea.
> Fatigued.
> Boobs feel heavier.
> 
> Cd 30/ 10 dpo - Temps 97.47°F..
> Cramps.
> Irritable.
> Emotional.
> Feeling off.
> Hot flashes.
> Nausea.
> Migraine.
> Fatigue.
> Heavy boobs.
> 
> CD 31/ 11 dpo - Temps 97.69°F.
> Cramps.
> Irritable.
> Emotional.
> Head ache.
> Hot flashes.
> Nausea.
> Sensitive to smells.
> Fatigue.
> Twinges in boobs.
> Two very very faint bfp's, I hope!
> Hubby seen them as well :)
> Please keep your fx for me!
> 
> Cd 32/ 12 dpo - Temps (won't take until tonight when I wake up for work.)
> 
> :bfp: on FRER, WANDFO and Walmart $.88 tests!
> 
> FINALLY over a year sinCe my last miscarriage I conceive with pcos and self all natural treatments!
> I was once anovulatory and now I'm seeing pink <3
> 
> Please pray that this baby sticks and grows! :3Click to expand...


Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> BACK AT IT AGAIN!!! CYCLE 1002457767........ First cycle Temping :happydance:
> 
> O'd on CD16
> 
> 1DPO - CD17- temp is 97.72, EWCM, still loads of cramps mainly right side
> 
> 2DPO- CD18 - temp is 97.79, EWCM but going away, still slight cramps
> 
> 3DPO- CD19 - temp is 97.77, Sticky CM, stretching cramps on abdomen, and diarrhea
> 
> 4DPO - CD20- temp is 97.86, Sticky Creamy Cm, slight right cramps nothing else.

updated


----------



## nyxnw

1DPO 
Cramping all over
Gas 
Dry mouth 
Pinkish brown when wipe

2DPO
cramping continued 
Headache
Dry mouth 
Gas
Couple moments of lightheadedness 
Insomnia 

3DPO
Same as above
BB pain but not to the touch
Hot flashes
Insomnia

4DPO 
Same as above
Uti?

5DPO 
Gas
Headache
Dry mouth all morning till about noon 
Insomnia
Pain in BB still not when I touch them
Nausea 
(tmi) vomitted once weird
Dry mouth returned
very light cramps

6DPO
Head ache 
Dry mouth
Insomnia 
Nausea
Right BB sensitive
cramps
Dizzy spells 
Fatigued and Irritated 

7DPO 
Finally slept through the night kinda, but now super fatigued
Cramps
Dry mouth
Gas
Headaches
Hot Flashes
Huge nap. So Happy
Trouble sleeping at night
Nausea
Tender on the right side of right BB
Blood test by doctor :bfn: 
Feel like I may be out

8DPO
Cramps
Gas
Headaches
Backackes
Fatigued

9DPO
Same as above
Keep thinking AF is coming early but so far nada

10DPO 
Tested this morning with FMU thought I saw a squinter, but wasn't a hundred percent sure so I call it a :bfn:. Not testing again until day after AF is due if the :witch: doesn't show up.

11DPO
backaches
cramps 
Been thinking AF was coming went pee and was some pink of tissue, but nothing ever since
Dry mouth
Headaches
Hot flashes
Fatigued 

12DPO
mild backaches
headaches
fatigue

13DPO
fatigues
backaches

14DPO
:bfn: fmu waiting for the :witch:

15DPO
:witch:


----------



## 808malia

Congrats BAB!!! I am over the moon for you :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :baby:


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> BACK AT IT AGAIN!!! CYCLE 1002457767........ First cycle Temping :happydance:
> 
> O'd on CD16
> 
> 1DPO - CD17- temp is 97.72, EWCM, still loads of cramps mainly right side
> 
> 2DPO- CD18 - temp is 97.79, EWCM but going away, still slight cramps
> 
> 3DPO- CD19 - temp is 97.77, Sticky CM, stretching cramps on abdomen, and diarrhea
> 
> 4DPO - CD20- temp is 97.86, Sticky Creamy Cm, slight right cramps nothing else.
> 
> 5DPO - CD21 - temp is 98.03, Watery Cm, more right cramps, metallic taste in mouth, tired and slightly nauseated.
> 
> 6DPO - CD22 - temp is 98.03 again, Watery cm, pressure in vagina area and pressure cramps on right side.

updated


----------



## drjo718

Bab, I just saw this! Congrats!!


----------



## BABTTC123

I'm just copying and pasting what I posted in another group but I will be back ttc soon enough :/ 


It looks like it's going to be ectopic. My tests only got darker once and have since stayed the same shade. 
I had a beta hcg draw on Thursday 15 dpo, and it came back as 23.. 
That would explain why my tests aren't getting any darker.

I've had some cramping but nothing bad yet though I do have a lot of discomfort if I have make a bm. 

I'm really upset about this. It took so long to finally conceive naturally and I have done everything I can, at this time, to make my body healthier only to have it blow up in my face and prove that my body still isn't ready for a baby. 

I still have an appointment with a new doctor on Wednesday so I guess I will talk to them about what I can do to correct my issues with my body. I'm positive that I know more about what to do than they do but I will still ask just in case..


----------



## pinkprincess1

wow ... i got to page 20 and was like there is no way i can read every single one lol.
this thread is ace!! im not going to list my symptoms becos i simply cant remember them all but this thread as given me hope ... im 13dpo ish bfn on internet cheapies and frer. so i do think im out but its great to read that people was in my shoes and got their bfp. gl to all xx


----------



## mychelle4

I'm such a sucker for this thread during the tww. I just pick up where I left off with each cycle. Sadly I'm nearly caught up. :lol:


----------



## PuppyL0ve

Commenting so I can come back to read more.

I believe I'm 1dpo. 2nd cycle ttc after coming off bcp.


----------



## CeriB

Hi ladies :wave: I've been following this thread for over a month and now subscribing!

1dpo - 8dpo: nothing noted. Literally - Nadda! Resting heart rate gone from 62bpm to 65bpm
9dpo - slight sickly taste in my mouth and cramping (like AF cramps). Resting heart rate 66bpm
10dpo - really tired! And bloated! Still have sicky taste and cramps are getting worse. AF due in 4 days, so could be that.


----------



## nyxnw

CeriB said:


> Hi ladies :wave: I've been following this thread for over a month and now subscribing!
> 
> 1dpo - 8dpo: nothing noted. Literally - Nadda! Resting heart rate gone from 62bpm to 65bpm
> 9dpo - slight sickly taste in my mouth and cramping (like AF cramps). Resting heart rate 66bpm
> 10dpo - really tired! And bloated! Still have sicky taste and cramps are getting worse. AF due in 4 days, so could be that.

When are you testing CeriB


----------



## CeriB

I'll test Friday if no AF. I tested far too early last month and the :bfn: were not doing good things to me! I was horrible for about a week! &#128563;


----------



## nyxnw

CeriB said:


> I'll test Friday if no AF. I tested far too early last month and the :bfn: were not doing good things to me! I was horrible for about a week! &#128563;


I'm testing friday or saturday to. fx and :dust: to you


----------



## greenarcher

1-4 DPO creamy cm
5 DPO - light, but focused cramping very low near pubis bone, probably uterus.
6 DPO - creamy cm
7 DPO - creamy cm, bad wave of nausea in the PM
8 DPO - creamy cm, heartburn, gassy, a cough due to a tickly throat for no reason. BFN on wondfo and FRER
9 DPO - creamy cm, heartburn, nausea, shaky, and sneezing. Feels like I'm coming down with something. Peeing every 2 hours. Broke down due to work stress, not sure if PMS/pregnancy related, or I'm just really stressed out. BFN
10 DPO - no cm, thirsty, a little lightheaded, coffee gave me bad shakes (just one cup too!), lunch turned my stomach even though I was hungry. BFN on wondfo pm urine
11 DPO - BFN wondfo w FMU, no cm, AF type cramps started, achy, teeny bit of nausea, teeny bit of heartburn, lightheaded at points, coffee gave me the shakes again, thirsty. And one really weird thing I can only describe as having *ants in my pants*! I kept feeling like I was getting bitten on my stomach and thighs, like the sharp bite and itch, it made me jump a few times! I've seen one hive, but I can't really strip at work to check. It's making me feel crazy! Another negative at night.
Me right now:
https://i.imgur.com/PKIy7.gif
Felt hugely bloated almost the whole time.
12 DPO - finally don't feel like a bloated blimp! My red bull smells like coconut, that's never happened. Still super dry. CP is high, soft, and closed; it was firm yesterday. Backache for a while in the afternoon, also never happened. Strangely happy when I got home. BFN on FRER w/concentrated PM urine. Veins on my boobs seemed just a little more obvious.
13 DPO - a little dizzy in the morning, and tired. Feeling very out after last night's FRER. Throbbing headache came on around lunch. 
CD1/14 DPO - Light flow
CD2 - only spotting
CD3 - regular flow


----------



## Heatherga2015

Heatherga2015 said:


> BACK AT IT AGAIN!!! CYCLE 1002457767........ First cycle Temping :happydance:
> 
> O'd on CD16
> 
> 1DPO - CD17- temp is 97.72, EWCM, still loads of cramps mainly right side
> 
> 2DPO- CD18 - temp is 97.79, EWCM but going away, still slight cramps
> 
> 3DPO- CD19 - temp is 97.77, Sticky CM, stretching cramps on abdomen, and diarrhea
> 
> 4DPO - CD20- temp is 97.86, Sticky Creamy Cm, slight right cramps nothing else.
> 
> 5DPO - CD21 - temp is 98.03, Watery Cm, more right cramps, metallic taste in mouth, tired and slightly nauseated.
> 
> 6DPO - CD22 - temp is 98.03 again, Watery cm, pressure in vagina area and pressure cramps on right side.
> 
> 7DPO - CD23 - temp is 98.03 again, sticky cm, cramps, peeing alot, slight nausea and a little sore breasts.
> 
> 8DPO - CD24 - temp is 97.98, sticky cm, cramps, drinking alot, a lil tender breasts.
> 
> 9DPO - CD25 - temp is 97.92, sticky cm ALOT, bloated, cramps, fatigue, peeing alot. NIGHT SWEATS to where i have to change my clothes, i thought i peed the bed.
> 
> 10DPO - CD26 - temp is 97.99, sticky cm. took a walmart cheapie BFN.

updated


----------



## CeriB

nyxnw said:


> CeriB said:
> 
> 
> I'll test Friday if no AF. I tested far too early last month and the :bfn: were not doing good things to me! I was horrible for about a week! &#128563;
> 
> 
> I'm testing friday or saturday to. fx and :dust: to youClick to expand...

Thank Hun - good luck to you too! Hopefully we'll get into first tri together soon!!


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> I'm just copying and pasting what I posted in another group but I will be back ttc soon enough :/
> 
> 
> It looks like it's going to be ectopic. My tests only got darker once and have since stayed the same shade.
> I had a beta hcg draw on Thursday 15 dpo, and it came back as 23..
> That would explain why my tests aren't getting any darker.
> 
> I've had some cramping but nothing bad yet though I do have a lot of discomfort if I have make a bm.
> 
> I'm really upset about this. It took so long to finally conceive naturally and I have done everything I can, at this time, to make my body healthier only to have it blow up in my face and prove that my body still isn't ready for a baby.
> 
> I still have an appointment with a new doctor on Wednesday so I guess I will talk to them about what I can do to correct my issues with my body. I'm positive that I know more about what to do than they do but I will still ask just in case..

So sorry to hear that girl!:cry: It has been a long tough journey for the both of us.... I just miscarried a month ago and it doesn't get any easier each time :nope: Just hang in there, try to stay positive, we will get our rainbows eventually...:hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

1dpo- nothing
2dpo- Kidney Pain, cramps, tender breasts
3dpo- Kidney pain, cramps, skin break out
4dpo- AF like cramps, increased creamy CM, left ovary twinges/pain, skin break out, tender breasts, itchy down south
5dpo- itchy down south, tender breasts, nausea
6dpo- itchy down south, tender breasts, lightning crotch, Af like cramps
7dpo- cramps, tender breasts, tired, skin break out
8dpo- Af like cramps, left ovary twinges, lightning crotch, left uterus twinges, tender breasts, Nausea, skin break out
9dpo- Nausea, Tender Breasts, AF like cramps
10dpo- left ovary twinges, tender breasts
11dpo- NOTHING 
12dpo- NOTHING
13dpo- slight tender breasts, increased CM. 
14dpo- NOTHING
15dpo- NOTHING
16dpo- NOTHING


----------



## CeriB

CeriB said:


> 1dpo - 8dpo: nothing noted. Literally - Nadda! Resting heart rate gone from 62bpm to 65bpm
> 9dpo - slight sickly taste in my mouth and cramping (like AF cramps). Resting heart rate 66bpm
> 10dpo - really tired! And bloated! Still have sicky taste and cramps are getting worse. AF due in 4 days, so could be that.
> 11dpo - bloated, cramps and sicky again. Bad backache, but sleeping in a different bed as at my mum and dads. In the evening I had indigestion and couldn't eat tea - might have been the massive fish and chips I had at lunch but not normally a problem!

Can i ask - before you took hpt, did you know you would get a :bfp:? Did you have different symptoms than a normal AF?


----------



## CeriB

Ignore my last post &#128285; just tested and :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations CeriB!!!!


----------



## nyxnw

CeriB said:


> Ignore my last post &#128285; just tested and :bfp: :wohoo:

Congrats!!!! Turn that sucker green!!


----------



## Ella301

UPDATE: I've been spotting instead of a period for 7 days now along with veiny sore breasts and back aches, cramping, etc... (More info on my 2WW DPO below). Decided I'd go to the doctor and it was awful!! Soooo frustrated. I never even mentioned wondering if I was pregnant but was more concerned with the backaches, spotting and breast soreness. Peed in a cup and it was negative (not surprised). The Nurse practitioner did the visit and checked my cervix and goes "oh it's red it's your period." You'll be fine. If it doesn't stop call us. Essentially said since it's not heavy it's nothing to worry about. I was so shocked I couldn't even ask questions. She said no need for a blood test but said if things don't get back to normal next cycle they'll put me on medicine to start my period. SERIOUSLY?! I felt so stupid and frustrated. Also asked if I'd had a partner switch?!?!?! (hinting at STDs). I was shocked. She had no answers and essentially said its your period. You'll be fine. She also said stay on your prenatals and keep being healthy?! What....I feel so confused. At this point I just wish I'd had a normal period. I guess I'll just keep waiting. 



Ella301 said:


> Hi all! I've been stalking this thread for the past few days and wasn't going to join but feeling discouraged. My husband and I weren't actively planning on TTC this month but got caught up in the moment the day before I ovulated. Whoops!! We would be so happy if we did conceive but just were planning it for a few more months. Anyways after we BDed I OVed the next day (sharp pain in left ovary and EWCM). The next day I just kind of knew/thought we'd conceived (I know that sounds stupid) but now I don't feel anything so I'm getting nervous. However I did wake up with a bad headache and had to take some aleve so maybe that's masking the pain I've felt every day?! Anyways here's what I've written down so far:
> 
> Day before OV: Sore breast- light
> OV Day : EWCM, back pain, cramps and tender breasts
> 
> 1dpo: Back pain, breasts getting more sore and cramps
> 
> 2dpo: Back pain, cramps and very sore breasts (not usuall this sore until day or two before period)
> 
> 3dpo: This is where it gets weird-- Ovaries feeling tugging stretching sensation (never felt that pain before.) Lower back pain and very sore breasts
> 
> 4dpo: Cramping, pulling feeling again. Worse when I lay down. Lower back pain very sore breasts.
> 
> 5dpo: Period like cramps and
> stretching/pulling sensation on both sides. Pain near hips. So uncomfortable. Worse when I lay down. (Never get period cramps this early). Sore throat. Woke up at 6:30am. Lower back pain and really sore breasts with lots of dark veins. I'm fair but there are ALOT of veins in armpits and down my sides)
> 
> 6dpo: Pressure and period like cramps and ovaries are sore. Sharp stretching pains throughout the day. Headache when I woke up. Sore throat and thick mucous. Woke up at 6am but went back to sleep. Lower back pain. Very sore boobs
> 
> 7dpo: Cramps. Woke up at 5:45am. Lower Back pain but higher than my usual "period or ovulation back pain." Lots of mucous and drooling a lot at night. Boobs are huge. Sharp cramping under belly button and by hip bone. Can't find cervix be used its so high. Sore scratchy throat. Nauseous in the evening (but might be prenatal?). Breasts not as sore in the evening. Lower back SO SORE. Sharp Pain in hips vline and down front of left thigh. Very little CM creamy white when check cervix. Other than that like a desert in there...
> 
> 8dpo: Woke up with sore throat. Woke up early but forced myself to go back to sleep until 6:45. Had a bad headache when I woke up so had to take aleve and now no symptoms. Maybe it's the aleve?! UPDATED in the evening sharp cramps came back. On and off. Also noticed breasts aren't as sore in the evening? Super emotional. Cried a lot over really dumb things. Had a bad cramp below my bellow button that felt like bubbles popping for like 15 seconds. Very weird and it hurt. Went to bed at 9:30pm. Took HPT in the evening and got BFN.
> 
> 9dpo: Woke up with a sore throat and some drainage. Very tired in the AM. Wanted to go back to bed. On and off period like cramps. Upper thighs and hips are achy. Nauseous and exhausted. Lower back pain is so bad. Going to the chiropractor tonight and cannot wait to hopefully get some relief. Diarrhea in the evening. Took internet cheapie in the evening BFN.
> 
> 10dpo: Woke up at 3am to pee (which I never do) and couldn't go back to sleep until 4:30 because of cramping and feeling uncomfortable. Still cramping and exhausted this morning. BFN this AM. Veins on breasts and stomach are spreading up my chest and getting darker. On and off stuffy nose and lots of mucous in throat?! Afternoon update: A lot of period cramps on and off and bloated. BFN in the evening.
> 
> 11dpo: Up at 4:30 with cold symptoms (sore throat, stuffy nose and sneezing). Cramps and aching/pinching near both inner hipbones. Seriously miserable. Light Cramps on and off throughout the day. Bad back pain and headache. BFN in the morning.
> 
> 12dpo: cramping near inner hip bones in the morning. Still have a cold (sore throat, stuffy/runny nose and sneezing). Been sleeping horribly so hubby gave me the bed and slept in the guest room. Slept amazingly but still woke up at 6:20 am. Sharp pain in left ovaries when I sneeze. Sore pelvis. BFN in the AM. Cystic acne on my chin which I never get. Usually get 1 big pimple pefore period. Period like cramps and very sore back. PM update feel like period might be starting. Bad cramps. Starting to think its all in my head &#65533;&#65533; Feeling crazy and discouraged. Period due in 2 days.
> 
> 13dpo: Woke up with a headache. Breasts aren't as sore as they have been but still very full. Breasts usually at their sorest point before AF. Back is sore and still stuffy nose. Hubby has a cold as well so don't think it's a symptom. BFN in the AM on Internet cheapie. Cramps near both hipbones. Period due tomorrow according to charts. Have a feeling AF will show up in the next few days. Headache above right eye which usually means AF is coming. Feeling out.
> 
> 14dpo: Clear watery CM started last night and still here. Back pain. AF due today. Big snot like clump of CM after a BM (sorry tmi). Tried to check cervix and vaginal walls are very swollen and puffy? Cervix is wet medium/high and soft. DB with hubby and had odd cramping but nothing like AF. If he went too deep it was uncomfortable?! It's been happening since last week. No weird discharge or pain so it's not an infection. No sign of AF.
> 
> 15dpo: (1 day late) Woke up with a headache. Cramps on and off but different than normal AF cramps. Back pain and sharp pains near groin and inner hip bones. Not much CM. Cramping is sharp and similar to pain I felt a week ago. OKAY now my mouth tastes like I shoved a handful of pennies it in! I think I'm either pregnant or crazy. Now I have blemishes on both cheeks which is similar to when I was on a progesteron only BC. Normally get 1 blemish before AF and now I have like 10! Afraid to test. I'm going to keep waiting for a few more day and if AF doesn't show I'll test. Very vivid dream
> 
> 16dpo: (2 days late) Woke up with a sore throat. Having pulling/sharp cramps all throughout pelvis. No AF. Back pain is bad. Decided to test on Saturday morning if AF isn't here by then. Hubby and I have a very busy week and I'd rather enjoy the moment with him if we are pregnant. Very vivid dream last night. On and off AF type cramping and dizziness. Brushing teeth this AM made me want to gag (not sure if this ones in my head?!) but I've been nauseous since. Strong AF cramps this afternoon. AF might be on her way. Just had a BM and had some brown blood mixed in with stretchy cm. I might be out &#65533;&#65533; Still have metal taste in my mouth. Will update if it is AF.
> 
> 17dpo: Had brown creamy discharge this AM after a BM. It has a weird metally smell to it? So far just spotting.
> 
> AF is here. What an intense cycle.
> 
> UPDATE Still spotting brown. This is weird. Also I've had awful cramps for 2 days straight. Normally only have them on day 1 and then they're gone. I'll leave it red but will update if anything changes.
> 
> 18dpo: Period is pretty light on day three. Still have mild/medium cramps which is odd and breasts are still sore and veiny. Bleeding is a mix of brown, pink and red. (TMI warning but someone might want to know this) Yesterday was sure period was here so I put a tampon in and after a few hours took it out and it was brown discharge. Very odd for me on day 2...I'll keep updating.
> 
> 19dpo: Breasts are still really sore (specifically my nipples). Cramps are mild and on and off. This is nothing like my normal period. I'll test when the bleeding stops. So far this is day 4 of light/medium pink, brown, maroon and bright red spotting. (TMI but this might be interesting to some) My bleeding is pink and light when I go pee and wipe but when I have a BM its a little darker and more. Still way lighter than my normal period. A panty liner is all that is needed. Still have stretching/pulling feeling in inner hipbone/pelvis area. I'll keep updating and hopefully I'll figure out what's going on soon?!
> 
> 20dpo: Went to bed last night at 8:45 with a major migraine (which I haven't had in over a year and a half). Really horrible. Woke up with spotting and very minor period like cramps. Back is still sore and breasts are still really sore. Took an Internet cheapie test and got a BFN. This whole thing is so weird!! I would think this was my period but why are my breasts still so sore?! Along with mild cramps, very hungry and backache?! I shouldn't have tested today but hubby leaves tomorrow for a business trip and was hoping for an answer to what is going on. Anyways, I'll just test again when the bleeding has stopped and if my breasts are still sore. PM UPDATE: had a major dizzy spell out shopping today. Had to sit down. Getting nervous something might be wrong? Still spotting. Not really AF type cramps but more of a mild ache in my pelvis and pubic area. So confused...
> 
> 21dpo: Spotting is less. Mainly light pink. Breasts still sore (mainly my nipples) and low back still aches kind of goes down into my butt now. Had some strong pulling and aching sensations in pelvis last night. Had some diarrhea this morning (TMI sorry). Have no idea what's going on with my body. Will keep updating until I get a final result.
> 
> Made a doctors appointment in 2 days. I'll keep updating and hopefully I finally get an answer then?!
> 
> 22 dpo: Spotting has pretty much stopped. Breasts (specifically nipples) are still sore and swollen. Breasts still really veiny. So if this had been my period breast pain and veins should have gone away by day 3 of my "period." Lower back has a lot of pressure. My acid reflux tight chest feeling is bad this AM. Had diarrhea this morning as well. Ugh! Ready to get to the doctor and hopefully get an answer this week. I see my OBGYN tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 23 dpo: Sore veiny breasts, acid reflux, bloated, and back pain. Everything is the same. Took a FRER this AM and got a BFN. Ugh!! Going to the doctor today and hopefully I can get this figured out.
> 
> UPDATED DAILY


----------



## AutumnRose78

May I join your group? I'm currently 10 dpi and having a lot of weird feelings. Things that aren't normal for my cycle. I've had a couple :bfn: but think I'm testing too soon. Just trying to find a reason for my "symptoms"


----------



## AutumnRose78

ella I'm so sorry for what you're going through. It's hard, especially when the outcome isn't what you're hoping, and praying for.


----------



## Ella301

Thanks Autumn!! Hoping you get your BFP! Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Stategirl

1-5dpo nothing too significant. Light cramping and nausea along with a headache periodically
. 6dpo more intense cramping in late afternoon/evening.
7dpo fullness in abdomen and bubbling primarily left sided all morning. 

Hoping these are good signs


----------



## AutumnRose78

Real quick background on me. I fell in love with my husband about 20 years ago while we were in high school. Found out later he felt the same, but both of us were too shy to say anything for fear the other didn't feel the same, and ruining a great friendship. After high school we went on to marry other people. He had a beautiful daughter with his 1st wife, I had 3 beautiful kids with my 1st husband, and we have a daughter together who is 5 and a half. The kids range in age from my son who is 15 years old, to 5.5 years old. My husband is the last male in his family, and wants a son. After talking about it we decided we'd try for one more in hopes he gets his boy! 

This will be it regardless of a boy or girl because he'll be 38 a week from tomorrow, and I'll be 38 in late October. I've never actively tried to become pregnant. My 3 from my first marriage are spaced out in age. My son is 15, 16 on Halloween, my oldest daughter turns 12 mid August, middle daughter turned 7 at the beginning of this month, our daughter together will be 6 in late November. Due to actively trying to get pregnant due to our (mainly my) age we bought the Clear Blue digital ovulation kit. I learned something about my cycle though! I've always been curious as to why with my kids a test would come up positive a week and a half to 2 weeks before AF was due. Turns out unlike the average of ovulating about a week after AF ends, I ovulate 2-3 days after. I talked to my doctor about it. Yes it's not normal to release an egg that soon, but it's not entirely uncommon. 

I'm approximately 11-12 DPO today. Husband, and I DTD 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th, 17th, 19th, and 21st. According to the Clear Blue digital ovulation test my fertile window was the 14th to the 17th. The 16th or 17th being the day I should've ovulated. I can't be sure of exact DPO for everything, but I know approximately.

6-7 DPO I started feeling mild AF type cramps in my lower abdomen.

Aprox. 7-8 DPO I spotted for a day to a day and a half. Never had blood in underwear, or anywhere else. Just when I wiped. 

From appro. 8-9 DPO until now just mild low abdominal cramps/pressure.

Right before, up until I had the spotting I had bad, and I mean BAD heartburn! For the first time in my life milk barely soothed it. About the last 3 mornings I've woken up in the morning with absolutely horrid headaches that subsided after I had a cup of coffee. I've had mild nausea as well. The only time I feel sick is when I'm actually eating or drinking something. 

Like I said in my 1st post I know I probably tested too soon, but my doctor explained how my irregular cycle worked. The only abnormal part is when I actually release an egg which gives me a longer luteal period. My LP is about 21/22 days. I know my "symptoms could be something else, but AF isn't due until Aug. 7th. I do get cramping before AF, but it's usually just a few days before, and the only time I've felt like this this far before hand was when I was pg. my husbands birthday is August 5th, and what better birthday present could I give him then telling him I pg with his possible son?


----------



## AutumnRose78

Sounds promising! Gl!


----------



## greenarcher

.


----------



## babynewbie

Been following this thread for a while, but these last couple of days ive noticed I'm getting totally different symptoms to all previous cycles so I thought I'd join in with the hope that this is it!

*1dpo:* bloated + mild cramps
*2dpo:* bloated + mild cramps
*3dpo:* bloated + white sticky cm
*4dpo:* cramps + 'niggles' + white sticky cm
*5dpo:* cramps + extremely tired + headache + backache + white sticky cm 
*6dpo:* possibly had a bug? Feverish sweats, stomach cramps, extremely tired (slept on and off all day), bad nausea but no actual sickness, zero appetite, white sticky cm
*7dpo:* very mild stomach cramps, few mild waves of nausea, few low 'niggles', not much appetite at all, slight metallic taste in mouth, white sticky cm has increased! Literally couldn't believe how much there was earlier I've never had that much before! :shock:
*8dpo:* Waves of pinching/niggling sensations. 
- White, sticky cm. Not as much as yesterday but still a lot.
- Still have this slightly metal taste, my mouth feels really sensitive and strange. For lunch I had some of my favorite ever crisps but they barely tasted of anything? Was very annoying lol. 
- Appetite definitely back
- Slightly nauseous this afternoon but that might be because I've eaten more than I have the last few days!
- Hot sweats - it has been a warm day but man I have been sweating like crazy! Ew! :haha: Definitely more than I should have been lol.
*9dpo: * Bit of nausea when I woke up this morning and again this evening.
- Few niggly/pinching sensations this afternoon.
- White, sticky cm.
- Bloated.
- Zero sex drive.
- My boobs are NOT hurting and I have NO cramps. Usually a few days before AF arrives my boobs are agony and I get bad cramps (a sure sign that it's on its way) but nothing so far :shrug:
*10dpo:* BFN :(
- White, sticky cm.
- Slightly nauseous this morning.
- STILL no sore boobs or cramps...
*11dpo:* BFN :(
- White, sticky cm
- Still no sore boobs or cramps... until late 11pm mild cramps on my right side.
*12dpo: * BFN :(
- Mild cramps, more on the right side. Feels like AF is coming.
- Headache. But I haven't drank a lot at all today.
- Very tired. 
- TMI.. Just had a sudden feeling of wetness, so much so it felt like AF had arrived. But it was a big gloop of stretchy ewcm?! :wacko:
*13dpo: AF due anytime from today! *
BFN :(
- Ewcm :wacko:
- No cramps, no sore boobs.

AF showed late evening :cry::cry:


----------



## AutumnRose78

Green, Babynewbie, and stategirl all of our symptoms sound promising! I've been reading a lot, and a LOT since hubby and I decided to give it another try. 

Green - All your BFN's may mean nothing! I've read that everyone produces the HCG hormone at a different rate. Don't get too discouraged yet.


----------



## AutumnRose78

Ive noticed today that the cramps/pressure is like a throbbing. Goes from barely noticeable to ok ok I know you're there! It's not bad enough to stop me from doing things. Yesterday, and today I've been so tired (fatigued) then normal. I'm ALWAYS tired with an almost 6yro and 7yro. However this isn't normal. I wake up in the mornings, but can't keep my eyes open! We are usually up by 8, and by 1ish I'm back to the point of fighting to keep my eyes n. I put a movie on for my 2 youngest in my room, have them lay on my bed next to me and I take a nap while they watch the movie. Now feeling so drained could be the heat, but I doubt it since I stay inside as much as possible during the day. Today my 15 year old son woke me up just after 8a, I went to bed around 10 last night, he told me his sisters were still asleep so I told him not to wake them, and I payed back down. 

I've also noticed one of my dogs acting strange. I have 2 dogs. Cherokee will be 11 in November. She's been around for 2 of my pregnancies. Spike on the other hand will be 3 October 31st so we got him a few years after Stephanie our baby was born. Spike is the one acting strangely. He's been real clingy the last 4 days to a week. What I mean by clinging is he follows me around, he jumps in bed and snuggles up to me, he sniffs my tummy, and my lady parts! He's actually out of the blue been obsessed with my lady parts! Spike being like this with me isn't normal for him. He's always been a daddy's boy, but not as of late. I brought it up to my husband today after doing some research on dogs, and human pregnancy. From what I've read dogs can sense things before we even know! Have any of you ladies had experience with animals who changed behavioral patters right before you found out you were pg?


----------



## CeriB

Autumn- your symptoms seem quite positive. I've no experince with the animals thing but I have heard the same information. As for the cramps and fatigue, I totally get where yo are coming from! I got my :bfp: at 11dpo and have been shattered for over a week, wondering why, and cramps that were quite heavy. I'm still having heavy cramps on and off throughout the day now.

How many dpo are you? When are you planning to test?


----------



## AutumnRose78

CeriB said:


> Autumn- your symptoms seem quite positive. I've no experince with the animals thing but I have heard the same information. As for the cramps and fatigue, I totally get where yo are coming from! I got my :bfp: at 11dpo and have been shattered for over a week, wondering why, and cramps that were quite heavy. I'm still having heavy cramps on and off throughout the day now.
> 
> How many dpo are you? When are you planning to test?


Im 12 or 13dpo depending on if I ovulated the 16th, or 17th. I tested on Tuesday the 26th at 9/10dpo. I tested that morning after seeing some got there BFP around that far DPO. We went to see In This Moment, Korn, and Rob Zombie that night so I wanted to know. I got mixed that morning of either a vvvv faint pos with a CB test, or negative with the First Response Early result. The CB is blue dye, and there was clearly a faint line making the +, but no 2nd line at all on the pink dye FRER. Without a definable yay, or nay I made sure to be extra cautious that night. Stayed out of the crowd. 

I ovulate earlier than what's considered normal.


----------



## AutumnRose78

Ceri, I probably won't test again until Monday. AF is due Sunday August 7th, but this LP makes waiting excruciating! My LP is 21/22 days due to me O'ing earlier then what's "normal".


----------



## AutumnRose78

Ok, a friend shared this on FaceBook, and I was dying! Dang near fell out of my chair! I moved to southwestern Idaho from the San Joaquin Valley (about 45 minutes south of Sacramento) in Califirnin in mid/late May to be with my husbands father, and sisters, and it's so hot at 9am I'm dripping sweat in the shade! lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Oh wow that's hilarious!

Ladies im back with a new account. My old one wouldn't let me sign in for some reason. About 8 days left for AF. I'm trying to stay calm and collected lol.


----------



## AutumnRose78

Welcome back.


----------



## AutumnRose78

I wear a Fitbit Charge HR. I read a story about a woman back in February discovering she was pregnant due to hers acting weird. Her resting heart rate had gone up so she, and her husband thought it was defective so he asked on the website Reddit to see if he could find answers. He was asked if she's been stressed, or could be pregnant. Sure enough she was pregnant! I checked my Fitbit and noticed since ovulation (around 16th/17th) my resting heart rate has gone from 66 to the high 70's. At one point today it was in the 90's! I'm hoping that's a good sign. I haven't been stressed anymore then normal lately.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Wow that is a really cool story to hear autumn! Hopefully it's a good sign for you. :)


----------



## babynewbie

I remember reading about that woman too. Hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I need some input. Last cycle after I came off bcp I was very bloated and constipated after ewcm and what seemed like signs of O. Now this cycle I have zero constipation. Is that a bad sign? Could I not have O-ed or had the surge of hormones (That cause constipation)? Has anyone ever not been constipated after O? I can't wait to use opks next cycle to see if that helps.


----------



## clara_nb

o day (July 25) - 1 DPO: cramping and pains in lower left side
2 - 3 DPO: very tired, irritable, terrible low back pains 
4 DPO: still tired, getting a yeast infection
5 DPO: full blown yeast infection, starting Monistat 7 day, tired

(Updates)
6-7 DPO: tired, some blemishes, terrible headache evening of 6 DPO, bbs starting to feel tender. Had some tingling pains AM of 7 DPO. 

8-10 DPO: tired, feeling very discouraged on 9 DPO, feeling some weird sensations (not exactly pains, but kind of uncomfortable) in my uterus area/left side. Today (10 DPO) having tingling sensations in my nipples -- haven't had that since before I had a breast reduction 2 years ago. Hoping it's a good sign!

AF due Aug 6th-- hope she doesn't show!


----------



## babynewbie

AF is due in a few days, I'm getting nervous, I desperately hope I get to turn my post green!


----------



## AutumnRose78

babynewbie said:


> AF is due in a few days, I'm getting nervous, I desperately hope I get to turn my post green!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Stategirl

Stategirl said:


> 1-5dpo nothing too significant. Light cramping and nausea along with a headache periodically
> . 6dpo more intense cramping in late afternoon/evening.
> 7dpo fullness in abdomen and bubbling primarily left sided all morning.
> 
> Hoping these are good signs

Update: 7dpo late evening almost 8dpo time spotting while wiping. Nothing in liner and haven't spotted since. Typically spot brownish discharge for 2-4 days before af. Af due August 2nd. My luteal phase is only 11 days.

8dpo-10dpo tmi sorry- twinges or slight contracting feeling noted around vagina. Haven't ever experience this that I know of. Experience for a few minutes once or twice each day. Not painful just odd feeling. Cervix feels high and soft. Cm still white and creamy, although, less today than 5-7 dpo. Breasts feel swollen today but not sore. Fullness in abdomen still.


----------



## 2boysand1girl

The update for me this morning is AF is not due until Friday the 5th when I did an implantation calendar it stated my implantation dates was the 30 or the 31st which was this weekend. All weekend I have had lower back pain, stomach pains, a bit of dizziness, and I was tired. Then again I got off of work Friday and drove out of town. Anyways this morning I woke up and was spotting but only when I wiped (I know TMI). The blood is light pink. My stomach is still cramping a little. Not sure if my period is coming early or is this part of the implantation.


----------



## Stategirl

2boysand1girl said:


> The update for me this morning is AF is not due until Friday the 5th when I did an implantation calendar it stated my implantation dates was the 30 or the 31st which was this weekend. All weekend I have had lower back pain, stomach pains, a bit of dizziness, and I was tired. Then again I got off of work Friday and drove out of town. Anyways this morning I woke up and was spotting but only when I wiped (I know TMI). The blood is light pink. My stomach is still cramping a little. Not sure if my period is coming early or is this part of the implantation.

Implantation usually is dated to occur between 5-10 dpo so if today is still within that it definitely could be. Good luck!


----------



## Aphy

2boysand1girl said:


> The update for me this morning is AF is not due until Friday the 5th when I did an implantation calendar it stated my implantation dates was the 30 or the 31st which was this weekend. All weekend I have had lower back pain, stomach pains, a bit of dizziness, and I was tired. Then again I got off of work Friday and drove out of town. Anyways this morning I woke up and was spotting but only when I wiped (I know TMI). The blood is light pink. My stomach is still cramping a little. Not sure if my period is coming early or is this part of the implantation.

I'm really hoping it's the latter for you!


----------



## Stategirl

12dpo can't sleep well and cramping seems mostly right sided. Took wondfo pregnancy test and got a faint line (af should be due today). Hoping this means I have a sticky bean and it will get darker over next couple days or I may go out and get a digital test. Also my temp seems to keep rising &#128515; Will likely retake around my normal time if I can fall back asleep &#128513;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Aphy

Stategirl said:


> 12dpo can't sleep well and cramping seems mostly right sided. Took wondfo pregnancy test and got a faint line (af should be due today). Hoping this means I have a sticky bean and it will get darker over next couple days or I may go out and get a digital test. Also my temp seems to keep rising &#128515; Will likely retake around my normal time if I can fall back asleep &#128513;

I can see the faint line! Fx that its an early BFP!


----------



## 2boysand1girl

@Aphy and @Stategirl thank you ladies. My update today is no more spotting just a little cramping but not to the point where it feels like my period, lower back pain still, dizziness and very tired. I am at work and all I can think about is going home and going to sleep. I am considering testing today just to see but I am also nervous. 

@Stategirl I hope this month is the month!!!!!! :)


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Congratulations stategirl! I definitely see a line. :)


----------



## AutumnRose78

Congrats Stategirl!


----------



## Kern

I was gonna say, state girl, before I saw your post that your chart looks fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Stategirl

Thanks puppy love, autumnrose, and kern. I need to go buy a digital test and take it in a day or two. Probably take the same wondfo in the morning again tomorrow. Thanks for all the support though because I haven't been through this before and it definitely helps me not feel crazy that I am seeing that faint line &#128515; 
Hope you all get a bfp soon!


----------



## Stategirl

I think the line definitely got darker this morning compared to yesterday's. 13dpo af was due yesterday and no spotting like I typically do before af arrived. FF said my chart may be triphasic when I put my temp in today. I think it looks triphasic. My question to all of you is my test dark enough to feel great about and tell husband we are expecting our first child?! Or would you take a digital before telling your them?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babynewbie

Yes stategirl go ahead that's a lovely line! Congrats!


----------



## AutumnRose78

Stategirl that's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Aphy

Stategirl,can't wait to hear DH reaction!!


----------



## clara_nb

Congrats Stategirl!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Stategirl

Aphy said:


> Stategirl,can't wait to hear DH reaction!!

Aphy- he will be so excited. My sister and cousin have little ones and wanted to make growth charts out of wood to track heights and had asked for my help since I am crafty. So I made o e for us and he has no idea so I am going to pull that out and put a message on it for him to find out &#128515;


----------



## AutumnRose78

Awww I'm so happy for you! I keep getting BFN. Have to wait to see what's going on. I'm now 17dpo, 1 day late (AF due yesterday), and I'm almost never late. I have had any of my normal AF symptoms. 2-3 days before her arrival I get a stabbing pain in my abdomen, haven't experienced that at all. My cervix in high, closed and softish. Of and the dreams! Ive dreamt I've gotten positives, ive had a dream of my husband holding a newborn (no idea if it was a boy, girl, or even ours lol). The vivid dreams have started the last few days.

I've read stories where women didn't get a positive result until 19dpo or later. I'm hoping I fall in that category. We're trying one more time for a boy. Hubby's birthday is Friday, what better gift could I give him then him knowing his little boy could be in his way!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

babynewbie said:


> AF is due in a few days, I'm getting nervous, I desperately hope I get to turn my post green!

Did AF show?


----------



## babynewbie

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> AF is due in a few days, I'm getting nervous, I desperately hope I get to turn my post green!
> 
> Did AF show?Click to expand...

Not yet! Since my implant removal my cycles have been 28/29/30 days, today is cd30 so it could still come tomorrow or throw me out completely and be even later... All BFNs so far :(


----------



## Aphy

Stategirl said:


> Aphy said:
> 
> 
> Stategirl,can't wait to hear DH reaction!!
> 
> Aphy- he will be so excited. My sister and cousin have little ones and wanted to make growth charts out of wood to track heights and had asked for my help since I am crafty. So I made o e for us and he has no idea so I am going to pull that out and put a message on it for him to find out &#128515;Click to expand...

Love it! He is going to be so thrilled!


----------



## babynewbie

I'm out :witch: :nope: :cry:


----------



## Stategirl

Autumnrose I hope it turns into a bfp! I have read on here many people who didn't test positive until 20-24dpo. I also didn't get my typical af signs- I cramped but different cramping, no spotting, happy not moody, and then weird symptoms I hadn't experienced before.

Aphy- we both cried and are so excited for this next adventure our life will have now. He loved the growth chart I made and added a little chalkboard sign stating when baby is due to arrive. 

Newby- I am sorry the witch got you I hope next cycle is the one for you.


----------



## Stategirl

1-5dpo nothing too significant. Light cramping and nausea along with a headache periodically
. 6dpo more intense cramping in late afternoon/evening.
7dpo fullness in abdomen and bubbling primarily left sided all morning. 

Hoping these are good signs

Update: 7dpo late evening almost 8dpo time spotting while wiping. Nothing in liner and haven't spotted since. Typically spot brownish discharge for 2-4 days before af. Af due August 2nd. My luteal phase is only 11 days.

8dpo-10dpo tmi sorry- twinges or slight contracting feeling noted around vagina. Haven't ever experience this that I know of. Experience for a few minutes once or twice each day. Not painful just odd feeling. Cervix feels high and soft. Cm still white and creamy, although, less today than 5-7 dpo. Breasts feel swollen today but not sore. Fullness in abdomen still.[/QUOTE]

11 dpo- backache bloated heartburn. High soft closed cervix. Insomnia up between 2am-3:30 am

12dpo- faint line on wondfo. Backache bloated cramps.

13dpo- darker line on wondfo. Backache, cramps, intermittent nausea, increased appetite. Slight light headed

14dpo- insomnia up between 2-4 am. Darker wondfo test line. Feel like a cold or sinuses/allergies are bothering me.


----------



## pooch

7 DPO: STARVING
8 DPO: STARVING, tired
9 DPO: mild cramping


----------



## AutumnRose78

I'm out. She showed up without any normality at all. We'll try again. This time though I'm going to get the BBT. Anyone know how to use it? What I'm looking for when I chart temps? I'm completely new to it.

Babynewbie I'm sorry! Maybe this time around we'll both get those BFP's!

Stategirl congratulations to you, and your husband!


----------



## Stategirl

AutumnRose78 said:


> I'm out. She showed up without any normality at all. We'll try again. This time though I'm going to get the BBT. Anyone know how to use it? What I'm looking for when I chart temps? I'm completely new to it.
> 
> Babynewbie I'm sorry! Maybe this time around we'll both get those BFP's!
> 
> Stategirl congratulations to you, and your husband!

Thank you autumnrose. Sorry af showed up &#128542; 
As for temping they recommend you are sleeping for at least three hours straight. Try to get your temp around the same time each day (mine were sometimes an hour or so apart though if I woke up early and didn't have three more hours before I had to get out of bed). You aren't suppose to move really before you take your temp. Temping helps you see when you ovulate for sure, opks didn't really work for me to know exactly when. Hong about temping though is you find out you ovulated after you do (it only confirms it after three elevated temps over what fertility friend considers your coverline) it really helped me learn though I ovulate most months on cd17 and only have an 11day luteal phase. Before that fertility friend estimated I would ovulate almost a week earlier based on the length of my cycle. Good luck with temping hope it helps you catch a sticky bean next cycle. Also you can take your temps different ways but I always just did mine orally. Once you choose a way to temp though probably stick with it.


----------



## Aphy

Aw sorry Autumn and newbie,fx for next cycle! 

Welcome to the land of temping &#128521;


----------



## AutumnRose78

Stategirl said:


> AutumnRose78 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. She showed up without any normality at all. We'll try again. This time though I'm going to get the BBT. Anyone know how to use it? What I'm looking for when I chart temps? I'm completely new to it.
> 
> Babynewbie I'm sorry! Maybe this time around we'll both get those BFP's!
> 
> Stategirl congratulations to you, and your husband!
> 
> Thank you autumnrose. Sorry af showed up &#128542;
> As for temping they recommend you are sleeping for at least three hours straight. Try to get your temp around the same time each day (mine were sometimes an hour or so apart though if I woke up early and didn't have three more hours before I had to get out of bed). You aren't suppose to move really before you take your temp. Temping helps you see when you ovulate for sure, opks didn't really work for me to know exactly when. Hong about temping though is you find out you ovulated after you do (it only confirms it after three elevated temps over what fertility friend considers your coverline) it really helped me learn though I ovulate most months on cd17 and only have an 11day luteal phase. Before that fertility friend estimated I would ovulate almost a week earlier based on the length of my cycle. Good luck with temping hope it helps you catch a sticky bean next cycle. Also you can take your temps different ways but I always just did mine orally. Once you choose a way to temp though probably stick with it.Click to expand...

Thank you Stategirl. I'm hoping to not be in my 3rd trimester during summer! lol We moved to Idaho from California in May. Being pg during the Sumer in the Central Valley was so uncomfortable! It'd be worse here due to the humidity.


----------



## tg82

A little about me. 34 years old. Married 2 months ago. Never been pregnant, or even suspicious. Only been TTC for a month. (I didn't start temping until two days ago, so I am not 100% on my dpo. could be off by a day or two. using CB advanced OPK with flashing and solid smileys). I have a 26-28 day cycle, normally ovulate around day 13ish. Here is what I've noticed. (I'm going to list as cycle days as opposed to dpo since I am not exactly sure)

CD8: BD
CD9: negative OPK, BD
CD10: OPK+, wet feeling, ov pain, BD
CD11: OPK+ (flashing), wet feeling, ov pain, creamy cm, frequent urination, BD
CD12: OPK+ (flashing), wet feeling, cm creamy but very slightly stretchy, frequent urination, BD
CD13: OPK+ (flashing), wet feeling, creamy cm, ov pain, tender lymph node in groin on right side, BD
CD14: OPK+ (solid), wet feeling, bbs tender, BD
CD15: OPK+ (solid), nipples very tender (never get this, ever), nauseated, very tired (passed out on sofa for 30 min, never do that), ov pain, BBT 96.72.
CD16: nipples super ouch!, bbs very tender on sides (can't even touch them they hurt so bad), bubbles and twinges in stomach, slightly yellow creamy cm only when wiping (nothing on underwear), nauseated (comes and goes), tugging sensation behind belly button, still feel wet down below, BBT 97.09.
CD17: bbs still very tender and got worse as day went on (though nipples feel better than yesterday), slight cramping and tugging feeling behind belly button, slightly yellow creamy cm only when wiping, still feel wet down below, BBT 97.33., nauseated at times, frequent urination, 6pm very yellow pee which was back to clear by 8pm (and I drank a lot more water than usual), cramping in right buttock and upper right leg near groin, gassy at night
CD18(today): diarrhea first thing when I woke up, bbs feeling better but still tender on sides, BBT 97.70 (this could be inaccurate as I was up a bunch of times throughout the night), still have slightly yellow creamy cm only when I wipe, slightly wet feeling down below, still have tugging feeling behind belly button, go from starving to nauseated in a few minutes time. 

Still way to early to test. just wanted to know what you ladies think. Thank you!


----------



## tg82

AutumnRose78 said:


> I'm out. She showed up without any normality at all. We'll try again. This time though I'm going to get the BBT. Anyone know how to use it? What I'm looking for when I chart temps? I'm completely new to it.
> 
> Babynewbie I'm sorry! Maybe this time around we'll both get those BFP's!
> 
> Stategirl congratulations to you, and your husband!

Get yourself an app to help you. I like the "TCOYF" (taking charge of your fertility). I recommend getting the book as well. I learned so much I never knew about my body. They go over extensively how to chart and what it could mean.


----------



## Stategirl

Tg82 sounds promising if those signs are what you typically experience after o. Temps were rising too with the exception of the last one. But as you can see by mine I have what hey refer to as he Rocky Mountain temps anyways and mine fluctuate a little like that too. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## tg82

Stategirl said:


> Tg82 sounds promising if those signs are what you typically experience after o. Temps were rising too with the exception of the last one. But as you can see by mine I have what hey refer to as he Rocky Mountain temps anyways and mine fluctuate a little like that too. Good luck and keep us updated.

Thanks Stategirl!
Most of this is new. I don't normally have any symptoms until a couple days before AF. I have never had the sore bbs like this before. I don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed.


----------



## Stategirl

tg82 said:


> Stategirl said:
> 
> 
> Tg82 sounds promising if those signs are what you typically experience after o. Temps were rising too with the exception of the last one. But as you can see by mine I have what hey refer to as he Rocky Mountain temps anyways and mine fluctuate a little like that too. Good luck and keep us updated.
> 
> Thanks Stategirl!
> Most of this is new. I don't normally have any symptoms until a couple days before AF. I have never had the sore bbs like this before. I don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed.Click to expand...

Definitely understand that. I felt like every month we were ttc I had different post o symptoms and then this month I wasn't very hopeful until I started getting a few symptoms 7-10dpo. I still wasn't really optimistic though even with the lack of spotting but when my temp stayed up the day I should of had af arrive I decided to test and got the first faint positive.


----------



## tg82

Stategirl said:


> Definitely understand that. I felt like every month we were ttc I had different post o symptoms and then this month I wasn't very hopeful until I started getting a few symptoms 7-10dpo. I still wasn't really optimistic though even with the lack of spotting but when my temp stayed up the day I should of had af arrive I decided to test and got the first faint positive.

I just hope my symptoms are not a psychosomatic manifestation since I really want this. The next 8 days are going to be agony waiting!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cycle Day ONE- AF

:flower:


----------



## tg82

tg82 said:


> A little about me. 34 years old. Married 2 months ago. Never been pregnant, or even suspicious. Only been TTC for a month. (I didn't start temping until two days ago, so I am not 100% on my dpo. could be off by a day or two. using CB advanced OPK with flashing and solid smileys). I have a 26-28 day cycle, normally ovulate around day 13ish. Here is what I've noticed. (I'm going to list as cycle days as opposed to dpo since I am not exactly sure)
> 
> CD8: BD
> CD9: negative OPK, BD
> CD10: OPK+, wet feeling, ov pain, BD
> CD11: OPK+ (flashing), wet feeling, ov pain, creamy cm, frequent urination, BD
> CD12: OPK+ (flashing), wet feeling, cm creamy but very slightly stretchy, frequent urination, BD
> CD13: OPK+ (flashing), wet feeling, creamy cm, ov pain, tender lymph node in groin on right side, BD
> CD14: OPK+ (solid), wet feeling, bbs tender, BD
> CD15: OPK+ (solid), nipples very tender (never get this, ever), nauseated, very tired (passed out on sofa for 30 min, never do that), ov pain, BBT 96.72.
> CD16: nipples super ouch!, bbs very tender on sides (can't even touch them they hurt so bad), bubbles and twinges in stomach, slightly yellow creamy cm only when wiping (nothing on underwear), nauseated (comes and goes), tugging sensation behind belly button, still feel wet down below, BBT 97.09.
> CD17: bbs still very tender and got worse as day went on (though nipples feel better than yesterday), slight cramping and tugging feeling behind belly button, slightly yellow creamy cm only when wiping, still feel wet down below, BBT 97.33., nauseated at times, frequent urination, 6pm very yellow pee which was back to clear by 8pm (and I drank a lot more water than usual), cramping in right buttock and upper right leg near groin, gassy at night
> CD18(today): diarrhea first thing when I woke up, bbs feeling better but still tender on sides, BBT 97.70 (this could be inaccurate as I was up a bunch of times throughout the night), still have slightly yellow creamy cm only when I wipe, slightly wet feeling down below, still have tugging feeling behind belly button, go from starving to nauseated in a few minutes time. aches in hips near groin on right side at night. frequent urination.
> 
> Still way to early to test. just wanted to know what you ladies think. Thank you!

CD19: BBT97.41. tugging feeling still behind belly button and on right, bbs tender on sides and bottom and feel like I am falling out of my bra, nauseated on and off, aches in hips on right at night, creamy CM, frequent urination. irritable.

CD20: BBT 97.18. creamy CM, bloated, constipated, bbs still tender in same spots, still feel tugging in belly on right and near belly button. frequent urination. (at a wedding all day) fatigued faster than normal while dancing. irritable. Got very angry and cried when my rabbit chewed on one of my books.

CD21: (forgot to bring my thermometer to wedding, no BBT) creamy CM, bbs still tender and full, tugging and pinching feeling in belly (same exact spot on right) once or twice was sharp for a few seconds before it dissipated. nauseated on and off. irritable.

CD22(today): BBT 97.73. same pinching and pulling in belly, same spot. bbs still tender and full. HPT BFN (internet cheapie)


----------



## tg82

Love seeing your bump bar!


----------



## tg82

[/INDENT]


tg82 said:


> Love seeing your bump bar!

sorry that was weird. Comment was for Stategirl!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Tg82 like stategirl said, sounds promising. Like if I had sore bbs then i would lose my mind. I NEVER get sore bbs. I told OH that I won't believe I'm pregnant until I do lol. 

So AF is due at anytime between now and wednesday. I say that because it's cycle #2 ttc and last cycle was 30 days but on the pill was 28. So I'm giving myself a window. I totally feel like I'm going to start though. Having the typical pre-AF low back cramps. Lack of appetite. Just want her to come so I can get ready for next cycle and buy opks for the first time.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Tg82 so you're a week late now huh? Have you ever been late like this? fx'd for you!


----------



## tg82

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Tg82 like stategirl said, sounds promising. Like if I had sore bbs then i would lose my mind. I NEVER get sore bbs. I told OH that I won't believe I'm pregnant until I do lol.
> 
> So AF is due at anytime between now and wednesday. I say that because it's cycle #2 ttc and last cycle was 30 days but on the pill was 28. So I'm giving myself a window. I totally feel like I'm going to start though. Having the typical pre-AF low back cramps. Lack of appetite. Just want her to come so I can get ready for next cycle and buy opks for the first time.

I only ever get sore boobs for a day before AF and it's very mild and only on the sides. Now they ache everywhere and have for days. gets worse as the day goes on.


----------



## tg82

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Tg82 so you're a week later now huh? Have you ever been late like this? fx'd for you!

I am not late yet. AF due anywhere from Friday to Sunday this week. I have just had crazy symptoms since 2-4 dpo. I can just feel something going on in my belly. I really hope I'm not crazy. Thank you for all the support. I really hope to be pregnant with my first soon! Baby dust to you puppyluvacct2!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I'll be checking back to see if you get lucky! :) baby dust you too.


----------



## tg82

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> I'll be checking back to see if you get lucky! :) baby dust you too.

Thanks puppyluvacct2! The waiting is the worst part. Just want to know already!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I feel ya. Does anyone else feel like every test they take will result in a negative? I've never been pregnant so it feels like it would be too surreal and amazing to actually happen to me lol. If it does I think I'll freak out. (In a good way)


----------



## tg82

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> I feel ya. Does anyone else feel like every test they take will result in a negative? I've never been pregnant so it feels like it would be too surreal and amazing to actually happen to me lol. If it does I think I'll freak out. (In a good way)

At this point, yes. It starts to make you feel like you are going crazy. Hang in there and come here to talk when you start to freak out! We are all in this together puppyluvacct2. I feel the same way. I have never been pregnant before either. I really hope this is it, or I'm going to the doctor to find out why I've been feeling weird for a couple weeks. Try to stay calm.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Glad I'm not alone in feeling that way. Same goes for you if you need to talk. :)

Last night I had SUPER watery cm then this morning it's thicker/ almost but not quite clear. Didn't happen last cycle. (Although I have a feeling last cycle was annovulatory. If this isn't it I can't wait to start opks next cycle.


----------



## OilyMamma

Hope its ok for me to randomly sneak in here and chat. I am currently 5dpo TTC#2 (Cycle 1) and i feel like i am losing my mind! I just filled my DS cup with coffee cream instead of milk &#128547; oi!
Hope everyone is doing well and best of luck to you all :)


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Hey oily mama! Welcome. Aww lol You're okay. I almost put cereal in the fridge instead of the milk. Let us know how you feel.


----------



## Aphy

Hi ladies! I'm sitting at 3dpo (I think) and feeling uncomfortable. Had the following so far,almost all of which I think are Clomid side effects:
1dpo- bloatedness, going to toilet a lot (number2), shortness of breath
2dpo- shortness of breath
3dpo- shortness of breath improving, lower back pain, tense like feeling in my uterus like what i usually get when AF is here
4dpo- extreme tiredness, same tense feeling as yesterday on/off throughout the day, lower back pain,slight headache,mild nausea first thing in the morning,increased appetite, feeling freezing cold the evening
5dpo- woke middle of night from nausea, nauseas on/off through the day, tiredness,slight pains in left ovary region,irritable mood 
6dpo- slight nausea (BFN)
7dpo- nothing
8dpo- nothing
9dpo- nothing
10dpo- spotting on tp in evening (BFN)
11dpo- lightest spotting ever on tp the evening (BFN)
12dpo- again spotting during the day - darker and more (BFN with digitial)


----------



## OilyMamma

1DPO- nothing major but i was a tad grouchy all day and felt nauseated (lack of sleep)
2DPO- Tired, nothing else
3DPO- feel great, random and brief discomfort/cramping on my left side and shooting pain in the same area later in the evening.
4DPO- really grouchy like pms but its much too early for that. Constant heaviness in my belly like im bloated but no gas to accompany it. Tired (as always lol) back is sore. 
5DPO- Tingly boobs, left boob hurts, slight nausea, aversion to coffee today (i LOVE coffee), headache, and that heavy feeling in the belly is still there and still have no gas to accompany it. Minor burning cramp in lower back and both hip areas, dizzy spells in the afternoon. Thick white cm early afternoon. Extreme fatigue by 9pm.

6DPO- crazy (vivid) dreams and had a hard time sleeping (ticker says 10% of pregnant women experience vivid dreams at 6dpo. Which got me super excited lol). Feel hot when id normally be cold. Im breaking out 
On my face today and i dont usually. A bit of cramping this morning and it is lingering all day but nothing major, just barely there.
Super irritable today for no reason. Irrational almost.
More cm. Thick and white.
There better be a reason for this bad attitude i have &#65533;&#65533;

7DPO- super vivid dreams and night waking. Pelvic aches, left boob is painful (usually too early for this), irritable right out of bed this am. 
Dizzy spells. Very tired through the day. Hard time focusing. Feel like i have half a brain these days. Less hungry than usual. Slight nausea. I feel heavy in front like im bloated but no bloating discomfort or gas. I can feel the gas bubbles popping in there but i dont have gas. Soft Bm.
Slight nausea at night.

8DPO- woke up feeling a touch of nausea, trouble sleeping, vivid dreams. Its waaaay too early but i decided to test with FMU and its BFN (didnt expect any other outcome). Left boob is still sore. Some slight pelvic discomfort.
After a bday party today i am thoroughly exhausted. Nausea mostly when i am slightly hungry. 
This feels very similar to how i felt with my first pregnancy. If i compare symptom notes they are pretty much the same.

9DPO- woke up this am with extremely sore bbs. I finally slept ok last night, no strange vivid dreams.
But i woke up feeling exhausted and nauseated. 

10 DPO- vivid dreams returned Slept great though. Boobs are quite sore still. Left side is worse. Feel really uncomfortable in my clothes today and am still slightly irritable. But no cramps or pelvic discomforts today so far (11am)
Really irritable in the afternoon.
Very tired by 5pm. And a pit in my stomach on and off all day.
Still feeling optimistic about this cycle for now. I hate the wait.

11DPO- slightly Less grouchy today. Light cramping this evening. Slight nausea on and off. Both boobs hurt. Quite a bit of clear watery cm.
Terribly broken sleep. Vivid dreams.
All of a sudden have mucous in my throat...getting a cold? Wierd.

12DPO: TESTED FMU- BFN
Feeling out for this cycle. 2 days to go until AF arrives. If she no shows for work i will test again. Symptoms:
Boobs are still sore. Vivid dreams and sleeplessness every night. Pelvic discomforts and fatigue.

13DPO: irritable. Pelvic discomfort. Boobs are sore.

14DPO: af is due. No signs of her anywhere. Still uncomfortable in my clothing. Irritable. Tired. Boobs are sore. Thick white cm. Headache. Might test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show her ugly face :)

15dpo: still no AF. All symptoms still going strong.
Bfn on digital. Waiting for af and then on to another cycle.
[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Wywymom

Scheduled to test starting 8/22. First cycle ttc post Mirena removal July 11th. Here are my symptoms by dpo. (I'm putting everything down even though most may be normal to my cycle. Assuming I o'd on Sunday I am 3 dpo. But it could have happened any time between Friday (5 dpo)-Sunday(3 dpo). I had ewcm mostly Friday and Saturday. So I'm going with smaller dpo amount. 

O day: light cramps, stringy cm, increased sex drive
1 dpo: Light cramping, Watery cm, Sore on gum
2 dpo: Watery cm; weird nipple bumps; heartburn; hot flashes, headache
3 dpo: Almost a "fullness" in uterus, Bad headache, (Clear, watery, stringy cm), Bloated. Insane heartburn 
--3 dpo add on- (around 4 pm) strong pregnancy sensation. Almost as if my senses recognize the feeling. I know that sounds completely insane. I'm probably delusional. 
4 dpo: just a fullness today/UTI? Watery cm
5 dpo: I had the most vivid dream last night. more watery cm. (@2pm) Oh no I'm crampy... Light spotting after dtd.
6 dpo: Bleeding gums, crampy, sinus congestion :/
7 dpo: constipation :dohh: slightly tender boobs
8 dpo: tugging/cramping behind section scar
9 dpo: fullness/tugging/backache; weird taste in mouth
10 dpo: Tingly boobs, vivid dreams
Super smell; after days of constipation...upset stomach and cramps 
11 dpo: crampy and upset stomach. Thinking surely AF is coming. Caved and tested EPT with evening urine 1 hour hold. VVVF positive. I'll be testing again in the am with fmu. :)
12 dpo: Blue dye test yesterday was wrong...tested with pink dye first signal: bfn. Boobs are tingly and sensitive all over. (Kind of like letdown feeling) nothing else today.
13 dpo: Nothing but tingly boobs today. All the cramping is gone. After almost a month of it. Haha. And now I get to look forward to it again in a few days when AF comes.
14 dpo: light brown spotting and cramps... :(
15 dpo: more spotting and more cramps. :( Just waiting for full blown AF to start CD1.
CD 1: AF arrived.

First post Mirena cycle was insane. On to September.


----------



## Joanna323

Please can anyone see if this has got darker hpt negative thank you xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Aphy

Joanna323 said:


> Please can anyone see if this has got darker hpt negative thank you xx

For me the darkest is on the left and then gets systematically lighter towards the right


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I agree with Aphy.


----------



## Joanna323

Joanna323 said:


> Please can anyone see if this has got darker hpt negative thank you xx

Thank you I thought that as well been one on the left taken tonight others from day before af due Saturday but hpt was negatitive I had what I think was implantation bleeding on the 2nd off August on Tuesday by Thursday it was gone brown then pink been feeling ver dizzy hot n have got nausea just going to wait n see on sat thank you


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Joanna I'm pretty sure it's safe to say you're pregnant. Those are very positive lines! Congratulations!


----------



## Joanna323

hi thank you do you think so am not so sure lol going mad trying not to think about it but been reading up since I spotted cause I was worried have slight cramps today but I never get cramps when af is due so really unsure off what's going on but was surprised at the result lol xx


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I believe you are. Those tests don't lie. :)


----------



## Stategirl

Joanna I agree with the others! Mine was similar and I didn't take a digital until 4 days after my first line due to waiting til the weekend so I could hold my pee longer by sleeping in. Good luck hope it gets darker &#128515;


----------



## Joanna323

really bad cramps today af due Saturday the 13th very painful never felt anything like it before fingers crossed xx


----------



## Joanna323

Thank you but really bad cramps today worse than I ever had still cramps no sign of Af due on Saturday so we will see what happens lines only been dark since two days ago so maybe just to early for hpt depending might be late ov xx


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Aww I hope you get lucky joanna. :)

As of now, no AF yet for me. And I had to call out from work today because just as I was about to walk out of the house my tummy turned and now I'm running back and forth with (TMI) diarrhea. Ugh. Don't think anything I've eaten was bad. Maybe it means AF may show?


----------



## Joanna323

Aww hope you do as well and thank you maybe just upset tummy I had that the other day my cramps r not too bad at the moment they have subsided at the moment heading to the chemist so might pick off up a few tests see what happens so good luck and let me know how things go xx


----------



## tg82

tg82 said:


> CD19: BBT97.41. tugging feeling still behind belly button and on right, bbs tender on sides and bottom and feel like I am falling out of my bra, nauseated on and off, aches in hips on right at night, creamy CM, frequent urination. irritable.
> 
> CD20: BBT 97.18. creamy CM, bloated, constipated, bbs still tender in same spots, still feel tugging in belly on right and near belly button. frequent urination. (at a wedding all day) fatigued faster than normal while dancing. irritable. Got very angry and cried when my rabbit chewed on one of my books.
> 
> CD21: (forgot to bring my thermometer to wedding, no BBT) creamy CM, bbs still tender and full, tugging and pinching feeling in belly (same exact spot on right) once or twice was sharp for a few seconds before it dissipated. nauseated on and off. irritable.
> 
> CD22(today): BBT 97.73. same pinching and pulling in belly, same spot. bbs still tender and full. HPT BFN (internet cheapie)

Well turns out mother nature is cruel.
CD23: ended up in ER with lower right quadrant abdominal pain (they sent me to ER to make sure it wasn't a problem with my appendix). Was hoping it was implantation. Unfortunately, it appears I ruptured an ovarian cyst right around ovulation time and all the symptoms mimic that of pregnancy. Doctors verified via blood test I am not pregnant. So now I'm super depressed (really thought this was it) and feeling foolish for hoping. Luckily I have a super supportive husband who said we will try again next month. Still no AF yet, but I know she should show in the next day or two. Just wanted to update you all.


----------



## Stategirl

Sorry to hear that tg82. Hope you start feeling better soon and fx'd for your next cycle. Not fair how our body plays tricks on us.&#128533;


----------



## tg82

Stategirl said:


> Sorry to hear that tg82. Hope you start feeling better soon and fx'd for your next cycle. Not fair how our body plays tricks on us.&#128533;

Thanks Stategirl. Good luck to you and your sticky bean!


----------



## Joanna323

Stategirl said:


> Joanna I agree with the others! Mine was similar and I didn't take a digital until 4 days after my first line due to waiting til the weekend so I could hold my pee longer by sleeping in. Good luck hope it gets darker &#128515;

Thank you I hope so and good luck hope all goes well n let us know if you get a bfp :baby:


----------



## Stategirl

Joanna323 said:


> Stategirl said:
> 
> 
> Joanna I agree with the others! Mine was similar and I didn't take a digital until 4 days after my first line due to waiting til the weekend so I could hold my pee longer by sleeping in. Good luck hope it gets darker &#128515;
> 
> Thank you I hope so and good luck hope all goes well n let us know if you get a bfp :baby:Click to expand...

Joanna I got my bfp last week. I am currently 5 weeks 2 days! I just keep checking in on everyone that was part of the feeds I participated in &#128515; Good luck hope af stays away for you.


----------



## Joanna323

Stategirl said:


> Joanna323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stategirl said:
> 
> 
> Joanna I agree with the others! Mine was similar and I didn't take a digital until 4 days after my first line due to waiting til the weekend so I could hold my pee longer by sleeping in. Good luck hope it gets darker &#128515;
> 
> Thank you I hope so and good luck hope all goes well n let us know if you get a bfp :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Joanna I got my bfp last week. I am currently 5 weeks 2 days! I just keep checking in on everyone that was part of the feeds I participated in &#128515; Good luck hope af stays away for you.Click to expand...

. 

Aww big congrats on the bfp aww that's brill thank you for yr help xx


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Aww tg82, so sorry to hear your cycle turned out this way. You're so lucky to have such a supportive OH. :)


----------



## OilyMamma

So the last couple of days my son has been driving me nuts. I feel like he is being so clingy. Way worse than he normally is and i feel like i have zero personal space. He is constantly asking me to play or do something for him that he knows how to do or can do alone, i have next to no patience when he interrupts me or gets really loud. 
I talked to my hubby about this and he says he isnt acting any differently than normal. Hubby thinks im crazy. I hate being constantly grouchy especially to my son who is only almost 4!..
Whats going on!? I am not normally grouchy like this at all! Anyone else feel similar?


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Aww hang in there oily momma. You're not alone in the moody phase. Lol.


----------



## OilyMamma

Its so annoying!! I dont feel like myself at all! And my poor child has to put up with me lol.


----------



## loub127

Hi ladies! Thought I'd share my dpo symptoms :) 

I believe I had an anovulatory cycle last month due to my mc the previous month but this month I do believe that I ov'd. I'm not temping or using opks, just relying on symptoms and cm, and previous cycles. Cycles are 28 days. Next af due 19th/20th August.

Cd10 - creamy cm (bd)
Cd11 - very watery cm
Cd12- ewcm (bd)
Cd13 - ewcm
Cd14 - very heavy ewcm, pinching pain on left side, cramps. Think this is O day. (Bd)

1dpo - ewcm gone, very small amount of creamy cm

2dpo - light creamy cm again, bad headache (bd)

3dpo - didn't notice any cm, no other symptoms noted

4dpo - light amount of white creamy/lotion cm

5dpo - slightly more creamy/lotion cm, mild pain on left side and cramps in the evening and during the night, bbs ached in evening. Woke up in night with a tearing/ripping pain almost in area of both ovaries. Very painful.

6dpo - cm changing from white creamy/lotion to milky white water. Felt like af had started early. Felt a bit nauseous in the morning. Bbs ached a bit during the day. Sharp pinching/pulling type cramps/pains low down on left side all day, seems to be since pain last night. Felt bloated and tender right above public bone and either side. 

7dpo - slight nausea in morning. Af type cramps on and off. Cm is very watery but white. Stabbing pain in left booby! Keep feeling like af is coming. Felt gush of cm in afternoon when I stood up. Cm back to creamy/lotiony white. More af type cramps in evening. Itchy bbs.

8dpo - woke up to more af type cramps. Af isn't due until 19th/20th aug. Hope this isn't going to be a weird cycle :( Itchy bbs again. Lots of white creamy/lotion cm. Pulling pain when standing up, happened 2 or 3 times today. Shadow line on frer.

9dpo - tested with superdrug 10miu test. Another shadow line. Nipples hurt when I woke up. Whole chest feels achy. Mild af type cramps. Quite a lot of white creamy/lotiony cm. Faint bfp on frer bit it's there!! :) Will test again in a day or 2. Very painful bbs in afternoon.

10dpo - Hardly slept last night, too many things on my mind and desperately needed a wee but wanted to hold it it for am test. Tested with frer. Definite :bfp: 
bb's not quite as painful. Mild af type cramps still on and off. Cm white creamy/lotion. 

Please let this one stick!!


----------



## OilyMamma

How is everyone feeling today!
Its morning for me and i have a very busy weekend ahead which will help me take my mind off this wait. And monday i will probably do an early test just to kill that urge lol.
AF is due on the 19th and when i reviewed my symptom log with my DS i got a positive result on 12dpo.
Cant wait for the TWW to be over. Its too long!! Lol.


----------



## Wywymom

Doing good over here. Just waiting to test.


----------



## tg82

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Aww tg82, so sorry to hear your cycle turned out this way. You're so lucky to have such a supportive OH. :)

Thank you puppyluvacct2. Trying to keep my spirits up. Good luck to you!


----------



## Aphy

Also nothing new my side,Waiting to test


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Tested yesterday on 2 cheapies and got positives right away!!! Then a clearblue digital this morning that said pregnant 2-3 weeks! I'm still in shock!


----------



## Aphy

It's definitely real Puppyluv! Enjoy every minute of it


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

I have my first appointment/ ultrasound in 2 and a half weeks. :) hope everything is going as it should!


----------



## OilyMamma

So exciting! Congratulations! :)


----------



## tg82

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Tested yesterday on 2 cheapies and got positives right away!!! Then a clearblue digital this morning that said pregnant 2-3 weeks! I'm still in shock!

Congratulations on your BFP Puppyluvacct2!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Thank you so much! I wish the rest of you luck!


----------



## BABTTC123

Back againbright after the recent loss. 
I figured I might as well half as try rather than not try at all as the doctor suggested lol 
Not charting bbt this cycle but have been taking the occasional opk. 
Got lucky to find that yesterday and today they are a blazing positive! 
Ff estimates today as my O date, it may change as time goes on. 

Cd 22/ O day - No symptoms other than full boobs and exhaustion. Weird dreams as well... had sex in the am.

Cd 23/ 1 dpo - Strong cramps from ovaries. Some nausea for some reason.
Nothing other than that.


----------



## nyxnw

I'm back. Official first cycle of ttc. Lets gooo beginners luck lol.

cd11-16 BD EOD
O'd on cd16 BD

DPO 1-3 
Headaches and cramping. Good amount of creamy cm.
DPO 4 
Pressure on my right side. 
Clogged ears and on and off nose
A couple of queasy moments but nothing I am worried about
Fatigued
Weird taste in mouth almost like I cut my tongue or gums
DPO 5
Weird taste persist no matter how often I brush or rinse
Stabbing pain in right bb
Clogged ears
Vivid dream that woke me out of mysleep
DPO 6
Itching and pain in right bb
Pressure on right side of uterus feeling the same since O day
Vivid dreams
Woke up super early and couldn't get back to sleep
Lower back and pelvic cramps
Weird leg cramp in right leg
Itching and stinging around belly button
Stuffy nose 
DPO 7 
Cramps in uterus and lower back
Stuffy nose and dry mouth
Lots of bathroom breaks
Fatigued
pains in bbs
bloated
DPO 8 
Cramping is the same 
Pinching around my belly button
bloated
DPO 9 
Terrible sleep body fealt over heated
Queasy stomache
Rough nights sleep
Tired
Cramping
Dry mouth 
Stuffy nose
Semi sore throat
10dpo 
:bfp:
Stomach a little queasy 
Dry mouth


----------



## OilyMamma

12dpo- bfn...eeek feeling out this cycle and very confused about all the unusual symptoms. 
Now we wait for AF To show her ugly face... 
Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Oilymamma- what symptoms are you having?


----------



## srm

Hi everybody
First post here 
Stopped birth control pills recently and started trying. Not sure when i ovulated. We :sex: on july 30. August 1 had lots of stretchy almost clear cm. LOTS. Next day egg white clear cm. Havent been tracking everyday since i thought we had no chance. Here are somethings i have been feeling.

Nausea after eating. Feel like vomiting until i burp properly.
Tired
Cramps
Moody. Very mean sometimes. Normally im very patient. Small things ticking me off. Hubby confused.
Emotional
Sore throat
Stuffy nose when i wake up. Sometimes stuffy because of the weather anyways.
Cold while hubby sweating in the house.
Headache. But usual for me. 
Wrists hurting sometimes. I though due to working on a computer all day.
CM everyday. Milky, sticky, yellowish sometimes
Small pimples on chest. Though because of heat.
Sleeping a lot
Not focused
Weird taste in mouth
Sore breats for the past three days. Usually have sore breasts before period.
Pain on the right side of abdoman
Really hungry when i wake up. But dont eat much because of nausea.
Feel a littlen sore down there.
Not sure if breats are bigger since already so big but joined a gym recently since i looked too big (138 lbs) especially breats.
TMI below
Constipated. Last week tried doing it and got really bad cramps. Could not move. Got better after maybe 30 mins. Usually go every morning.
Small pimple on left labia. White in the middle. Poped today after two days by itself.

Period 4 days late now. Tested after missing AF for one day. :bfn:. Waiting till the weekend.


----------



## srm

One more thing

I had acne for a few years and it went away when i started bcp. Some came back when i stopped. For the past week my skin has been doing amazing. Its glowing. Coworker noticed too.


----------



## Aphy

Fx for you srm!

I have had a tiny emotional roller coaster going my side. Yesterday had a temp dip which I downplayed in my head but then last night (tmi) I got what I thought is light spotting. Immediately my head jumped to implantation bleed or it's the start of spotting for 4-5 days before AF arrives, or its AF herself showing early. So i started getting all excited! Then I read that dried cranberries can dye your urine so I started wondering since I had some yesterday (though I have most days without it doing anything)...struggled like crazy to fall asleep last night cause my head was so busy. Then when I woke up this morning I remembered we had had beetroot tagliatelle pasta for supper which would for sure dye urine etc but then I also got a huge temp spike this morning. Seems like it could be one of so many things!


----------



## TwinMommy90

Hi everyone, 

this is my first post on here. 

My story: I had my Implanon removed in April and fell pregnant trying on our first cycle. Unfortunately I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks. I had my d&c on 9 June and waited to try again. took 4 weeks to get my cycle back and ovulated right away but wasn't successful last month. Last cycle was extremely short (only 3 days as opposed to 7), so I calculated my ovulation incorrectly. We were very active over my corrected ovulation days. at 5dpo I started presenting with very prominent symptoms. Hubby says he's convinced i'm pregnant because I was like this in May and when I fell pregnant with our twins in 2013. 
Symptoms as follows:
ovulation on 10 Aug
1 dpo: egg white cm 
2 dpo: egg white cm
3 dpo: slight cramping and egg white cm
4 dpo: headaches, blocked up nose, egg white cm, breasts becoming tender, constant urination.
5 dpo: headaches, ewcm, fatigue, tender breasts, breasts becoming veiny, constant urination.
6 dpo: tender breasts, constant urination, veiny breats, fatigue, metallic taste, insomnia.
7 dpo: tender breasts, constant urination, veiny breats, fatigue, metallic taste, nausea, vivid dreams.

Today is 8 dpo and AF is expected on 28 Aug. will test at 12 dpo to see if I get a :bfp: or a :bfn:

Its killing me to wait, but the symptoms are becoming more and more and quite prominent. So having a bit of hope here. Anyone also on the same timeline?:winkwink::thumbup::happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Aphy

GL TwinMommy, Your symptoms are sounding promising!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Here is my story... about 8 years ago I was prego, but lost it at about 8 weeks. My symptoms a week before my missed AF that time were cramping, sinus infection, sore boobs (closer to AF due date)...

Last year, I was on here like a mad woman because I had about every prego symptom in the book... AF was 2 weeks late and all. I was on the pill, but missed a bunch... ended up having a large ovarian cyst and AF eventually came. Oh yay lol.

Now it's been a year and I'm back. Still on the pills, BUT... I'm not so careful with them now since DH and I only do it usually once a month (I wont get into that haha), and I'm always late with the first week of pills. 

-AF was on 07/29-07-31... supposed to take pills on 07/31 but didn't until 10 days later

-From 07/31 to now, only taken 6 pills total and they were doubled up each time (so 3 days of 2 pills) and only 2 of those days were in a row, right before my O time frame...

-I normally wouldn't O because of the pill, but right before O time (I calculated online) I had thick sticker milky/clear EWCM

-We had sex of course on my fertile days (if cycle was on scheduled time) on 07/13-07/15 (fertile days are 07/10 - 07/14)

-I noticed over the weekend I didn't poo much and that's not normal for me lol especially since we were on vacation and we ate a ton of junk

-Yesterday (5DPO) pretty hardcore cramping around whole lower area all day until about 6pm (and yes I even pooed a few times before the cramps lol), exhausted around 2-5pm but could be because I just came back from vacation

-No signs today except when I was pooing yet again (it's all catching up now lol), when I would push I felt slight pings on right ovary. Hoping it's not another cyst!! Same type pings. Also noticed one side of my nose is slightly stuffy and I have allergies but I take pills daily so I'm usually more runny than stuffy if allergies act up... also have a deviated septum, so could be nothing.

-Because I'm super impatient and even tho I know it's probably impossible to get a BFP this early, I took a Dollar Tree test yesterday afternoon and first thing this morning. Both BFN. Probably waiting until the weekend.

Probably just another month of thinking I'm prego when I'm not, but who knows :shrug: I did miss a crap ton of pills. Wonder tho how soon after stopping pills people get pregnant on average and would taking 6 effect anything?

Will check back. I've been stalking this thread since yesterday lol

Edit: I have been EXTREMELY exhausted since 11am and that's not like me. Usually if I'm tired, it's around 2:30pm during my work day. I even had lunch and it wasn't that I was hungry, just exhausted. Still insanely tired, I could nap right now but I have 1 more hour at work :( def taking a nap when I'm home. Also, had a slight headache for like an hour today. I also was doing the math out on a printable calendar and I thought I was 6 DPO today but I believe I am actually 7 DPO.


---------------------------

I'm going to simplify my DPO symptoms down here, but leaving my long explanation up top for myself and anyone who is curious... but when I stalk the interwebs, I like to see plain and simple symptoms, so here you go:


-Right before O day: EWCM huge chunk (sorry gross haha)

-O: Nothing

-1DPO: Nothing

-2DPO: Nothing (we BD)

-3DPO: Nothing

-4DPO: Nothing (we BD, slight cramps after but prob from BD)

-5DPO: Nothing (we BD, constipated somewhat)

-6DPO: AF type cramping all day until about 6pm on whole lower area, exhaustion around 2 - 6pm, BFN Dollar Tree test

-7DPO: Minor cramping but not for long like day before, slightly stuffy nose on 1 side, exhaustion from 11am - 5pm, BFN Dollar Tree test, a few 'pings' off and on around uterus area.

-8DPO (TODAY): Stuffy nose on both sides upon waking up then it was runny and now slightly stuffy again, BFN Dollar Tree test, light positive on a Dollar Tree OPK (I just felt like taking it lol), high cervix

-9DPO: Cold and hot flashes off and on, gassy, tired, high closed CP.

-10DPO: Cold and hot flashes, gassy, tired, BFN, high closed CP.

-11DPO: BFN, mildly crampy, tired, high closed CP, some pings when moving.

-12DPO: BFN w/ FMU, high closed CP, pimples around nose and upper lip, felt a ping by left ovary when I sneezed this morning, vivid dream.

-13DPO: Possible wicked faint line on dollar tree test SMU, shaky after 2nd cup of coffee which is unusual for me, slight stomach sickness feeling during shakiness currently, CP is much higher and still closed.

Well from 13DPO until 16DPO, I was so sure I was pregnant and was going to be surprised if I wasn't especially where AF was 2 days late... well she arrived on 16DPO which is so confusing to me. I had every symptom and more. Oh well.

BFN here


----------



## Wywymom

Currently 11 dpo. AF due in 6 days. Testing after the weekend.


----------



## Wywymom

Update: 11 dpo. Tested this evening with 1 hour hold. VVVF positive on EPT +/-. Will be testing with fmu in am. :)


----------



## Aphy

Wywymom said:


> Update: 11 dpo. Tested this evening with 1 hour hold. VVVF positive on EPT +/-. Will be testing with fmu in am. :)

Woohoo!! GL for FMU testing! Keep us posted!

I tested this morning at 11dpo with CB Digital and got BFN :(


----------



## tg82

Originally Posted by tg82 View Post
CD19: BBT97.41. tugging feeling still behind belly button and on right, bbs tender on sides and bottom and feel like I am falling out of my bra, nauseated on and off, aches in hips on right at night, creamy CM, frequent urination. irritable.

CD20: BBT 97.18. creamy CM, bloated, constipated, bbs still tender in same spots, still feel tugging in belly on right and near belly button. frequent urination. (at a wedding all day) fatigued faster than normal while dancing. irritable. Got very angry and cried when my rabbit chewed on one of my books.

CD21: (forgot to bring my thermometer to wedding, no BBT) creamy CM, bbs still tender and full, tugging and pinching feeling in belly (same exact spot on right) once or twice was sharp for a few seconds before it dissipated. nauseated on and off. irritable.

CD22(today): BBT 97.73. same pinching and pulling in belly, same spot. bbs still tender and full. HPT BFN (internet cheapie)
Well turns out mother nature is cruel.
CD23: ended up in ER with lower right quadrant abdominal pain (they sent me to ER to make sure it wasn't a problem with my appendix). Was hoping it was implantation. Unfortunately, it appears I ruptured an ovarian cyst right around ovulation time and all the symptoms mimic that of pregnancy. Doctors verified via blood test I am not pregnant. So now I'm super depressed (really thought this was it) and feeling foolish for hoping. Luckily I have a super supportive husband who said we will try again next month. Still no AF yet, but I know she should show in the next day or two. Just wanted to update you all.

CD33: I am 5 days late and took two hpts this morning. Both positive. Just went to the doctor and they confirmed I am 3-4 weeks pregnant!!!! The first blood test was wrong! I am still in shock.


----------



## Aphy

:hugs: tg82,I'm in same boat. Really started thinking this is the month but now it's looking more and more like my spotting it leading towards AF within the next few days. All we can do is keep trying I guess


----------



## tg82

Aphy said:


> :hugs: tg82,I'm in same boat. Really started thinking this is the month but now it's looking more and more like my spotting it leading towards AF within the next few days. All we can do is keep trying I guess

I am in total shock. Just 10 days ago I was told I am definitely not pregnant. Boy were they wrong. I still don't quite believe it.


----------



## Aphy

I totally missed the last paragraph of your post! Congrats!!!!!!!! So so happy for you! You must have been so surprised!


----------



## tg82

Aphy said:


> I totally missed the last paragraph of your post! Congrats!!!!!!!! So so happy for you! You must have been so surprised!

Yes. Just found out 2 hours ago! My husband thought I was a little crazy for taking the test until the bright pink lines appeared. I took a CB digi a few hours later and got an instant "pregnant". I still didn't believe it until the doctor just told me. Such a shock after being told absolutely not and making me feel crazy. TRUST YOUR BODY AND YOUR INSTINCTS!!!!


----------



## Aphy

I never knew blood tests could be wrong but I am so grateful for your sake that they can be!


----------



## tg82

Yep. If done too early they can give a false negative. The GYN was surprised that they told me that 10 days ago.


----------



## nyxnw

Congrats tg82!!


----------



## Wywymom

Congrats tg82!
I'm still holding out until the witch comes. AF due to arrive the 24th.


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Tg82, congratulations!!! What a crazy and shocking feeling to get that positive huh?!? I wish you a happy& healthy 9 months. Enjoy it. :)


----------



## tg82

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Tg82, congratulations!!! What a crazy and shocking feeling to get that positive huh?!? I wish you a happy& healthy 9 months. Enjoy it. :)

Thank you all! I am still in shock. Neither by husband or I have processed this yet. Just hoping my little bean sticks!


----------



## nyxnw

Finally get to start testing tomorrow!! Nervous but happy to see the light at the end of the 2ww


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Good luck nyxnw!! Hope this is it for you! How many dpo are you? Symptoms?


----------



## nyxnw

PuppyLuvAcct2 said:


> Good luck nyxnw!! Hope this is it for you! How many dpo are you? Symptoms?

This is my first month ttc, so I am not super hopeful because of that, but it would be nice to knock it right out the park. I'm 9dpo today and my symptoms are on page 552 I believe. Today was a rough morning slept terribly and was over heated. Woke up with stuff nose, semi sore throught, and dry mouth. It's all a little better now though just tired.


----------



## ALiKO

nyxnw said:


> PuppyLuvAcct2 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck nyxnw!! Hope this is it for you! How many dpo are you? Symptoms?
> 
> This is my first month ttc, so I am not super hopeful because of that, but it would be nice to knock it right out the park. I'm 9dpo today and my symptoms are on page 552 I believe. Today was a rough morning slept terribly and was over heated. Woke up with stuff nose, semi sore throught, and dry mouth. It's all a little better now though just tired.Click to expand...

I don't want to jump the gun for you but you can totally be pregnant! Those we literally my symptoms last 2 times I got pregnant. Hope this is it for u:flower:


----------



## ALiKO

My symptoms so far:

1dpo= slight sharp cramping, frequent urination, creamy cm.

2dpo= frequent urination, creamy cm.

3dpo= twinges on left side, heavy feeling in uterus, frequent urination, creamy cm. UPDATE: its a little after 9:30pm and I'm feeling slight cramping at the moment. 

4dpo= woke up around 5am couldn't go back to sleep. Felt really hot and feverish while laying in bed. Also got some cramping when I woke up. 

5dpo= felt a sharp pain followed by cramping off and on (almost feels as if my period may start), full heavy feeling in uterus, frequent urination, lots of creamy cm (almost watery).

6dpo=dried out throat, and stuffy nose, vivid dream, gas (stomach bubbling), bloated, pinches and twinges, bad cramping.

7dpo= severe back pain (pretty much crippling can't move pain), sore breast, vivid dreams, watery cm.

8dpo= sore boobs, overall full feeling in uterus, towards the end of the night breast got really sore. 

9dpo-13dpo= same as 6-8dpo

14dpo= stuffed nose, cramping as if period is going to start. 

That's it for now.


----------



## nyxnw

ALiKO said:


> nyxnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuppyLuvAcct2 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck nyxnw!! Hope this is it for you! How many dpo are you? Symptoms?
> 
> This is my first month ttc, so I am not super hopeful because of that, but it would be nice to knock it right out the park. I'm 9dpo today and my symptoms are on page 552 I believe. Today was a rough morning slept terribly and was over heated. Woke up with stuff nose, semi sore throught, and dry mouth. It's all a little better now though just tired.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to jump the gun for you but you can totally be pregnant! Those we literally my symptoms last 2 times I got pregnant. Hope this is it for u:flower:Click to expand...

Hopefully your right!! It would be nice to know there is a reason I am feeling so bad lol


----------



## nyxnw

10dpo ladies! :bfp: Also got a vf line on a walmart cheapie
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## ALiKO

nyxnw said:


> 10dpo ladies! :bfp: Also got a vf line on a walmart cheapie

Girl that's positive! I didn't even have to squint! Congratulations!:happydance:

Which page are your symptoms?

Quick Edit: just saw that you said 552 :dohh:


----------



## nyxnw

ALiKO said:


> nyxnw said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo ladies! :bfp: Also got a vf line on a walmart cheapie
> 
> Girl that's positive! I didn't even have to squint! Congratulations!:happydance:
> 
> Which page are your symptoms?Click to expand...

Page 552


----------



## LeeMcMee

nyxnw said:


> 10dpo ladies! :bfp: Also got a vf line on a walmart cheapie

I'm soooooooooo happy for you congrats!!!!! I was just coming back to see what you found out today :) awesome!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LeeMcMee

Going back to stalk your symptoms now LOL

Today I'm 13DPO and took a dollar tree test with FMU. Don't think I see anything but thought I MIGHT, but anyways, still fun to play around. 

Same pic, but first is original and other 2 are touched up.

CP was already high the last week, but it's even higher today and closed still. Minor cramps and kind of shaky, maybe due to my coffee but that is unusual for me since I have coffee daily...
 



Attached Files:







Original.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 18









BW.png
File size: 305.4 KB
Views: 15









Touched Up.png
File size: 332.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Aphy

Lee- Somethings catching my eye in your second pic. Really hope it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Teehee would be nice! Will post again in the morning after I test again. Serial tester!


----------



## LeeMcMee

So, I know you shouldn't go by this but out of curiousity I have taken 3 OPKs (08/19, 08/23, 08/24... today, just now) and all 3 have faint 'positive' lines. I know a faint line on an OPK does NOT mean you are Oing or about to O, but I keep wondering why it would show up with a faint line 2 days before AF is due... I know the can detect HCG, so I'm curious if they pick up HCG lightly like that or if maybe OPKs always have a faint 'positive' line... I never take OPKS so I don't know.


----------



## Aphy

LeeMcMee said:


> So, I know you shouldn't go by this but out of curiousity I have taken 3 OPKs (08/19, 08/23, 08/24... today, just now) and all 3 have faint 'positive' lines. I know a faint line on an OPK does NOT mean you are Oing or about to O, but I keep wondering why it would show up with a faint line 2 days before AF is due... I know the can detect HCG, so I'm curious if they pick up HCG lightly like that or if maybe OPKs always have a faint 'positive' line... I never take OPKS so I don't know.

I have heard that you get a light h Hcg surge just before AF. Don't know how true that is though. On the other hand,it can also happen if you have a silent BFP waiting but it can go either way I think


----------



## LeeMcMee

Thanks for the input! Very odd. It's super light. Here are all 3... don't mind the coffee spills on the paper lol I have been saving all my tests on paper to compare cuz I'm strange. They're light.

*For those just tuning in, these are OPKs
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Also, I just took a pic of 2 blue dye tests which I took 2 days ago and yesterday. In person you can see a very thin, hair thin, type blue line but it's 10000% blue. When you shine a flashlight behind the test and paper, even way more noticeable. Camera didn't pick it up nicely. Now obviously the timeframe has long passed, but these hair lines showed up in the timeframe.

First one even seems to maybe have a little thickness to it?

Think I will get a couple more of these.
 



Attached Files:







1B.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 14









2B.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## greenarcher

Lee I see lines in your Dollar store test! The blue test looks good, but if the line was thin, who knows!?


----------



## LeeMcMee

greenarcher said:


> Lee I see lines in your Dollar store test! The blue test looks good, but if the line was thin, who knows!?

I'm glad it's not just me! I will take one of each tomorrow and see where it goes :) will post of course haha


----------



## greenarcher

Okay, I wasn't planning on symptom spotting, but I've got a bachelorette party in 2 days, so I need to be pretty sure.

1-6 DPO - nada much. Creamy CM
7 DPO - having some odd CM, it's clear, and clumpy but stretchy. We BD yesterday, so my guess was left over baby juice. 
8 DPO - more weird CM! Dull, focused cramping (not like AF), really nauseated that night, but improved before bed. Unhappy in general. BFN in the afternoon with clinical guard cheapie.
9 DPO - the CM is still here! WTF is this stuff?! It's clear and stretchy, and more sticky than slick. I NEVER get EWCM, even around O. This is odd for me! Total mental breakdown that evening (not out of nowhere, I had reasons). BFN PM urine with CG.
10 DPO - still have the weird CM, but also some creamy CM. BFN FMU with CG. Tired, but what else is new. Another BFN in the pm.
11-12 DPO - nothing recorded; at a destination wedding. BFN FMU both days with CG.
13 DPO - AF due today, no sign, not even spotting, which I normally get before AF. BFN pm urine.
14 DPO - Very dizzy today. 
15 DPO - Very cold, can't get warm. Tired all day, fell asleep very early. BFN FMU with CG. Thought maybe it was test brand, but BFN on an EPT also.
16 DPO - same as above. No testing today. Still no spotting. 
17 DPO - tired. cold. No sign of AF. Will test using OPK and HPT tonight.
18-21 - not much, very little spotting one day. Started AF 9 days late.

OH and I used to do hot baths weekly or so, and just stopped early this month after learning it was bad! But I've heard it takes 3 months for sperm to recover.


----------



## Mindy12345

I am now 14 dpo just basing on calendar and cm. my cycle is 27-32 days, my af based on 32 is expexted on friday. I have been having sore breasts, and abdominal cramps since 7dpo. Increased sense of smell, nausea like 2dpo but resolved. Ive taken so many hpts frer negative &#128532; Last was on sunday. Today i took opk as advised by my friend, also negtuve, just a faint line. Im so sad. I hope i get a bfp.....&#128532;


----------



## LeeMcMee

What the heck is this?! Anyone ever seen a positive blue only on the top part? Lol is it cuz I got some tinkle on the outside window. Took this tonight, 13dpo. Testing in am. Help!
 



Attached Files:







20160824_212003-1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12









20160824_212156-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

It looks to me like something could be there! Fingers crossed that it gets darker!


----------



## greenarcher

Bizarre! It looks really good to me, even if it's just half the test! Maybe just manufacturing defect, but i say any line is a line!


----------



## LeeMcMee

I also wondered of it was a manufacturing defect. I just took the dame test and now nothing... i went to bed at 11:30 and had to pee at 3am and debated if i should do it then or when i get up at 630. So i waited till 630. Im so confused lol 14dpo today, af due tomorrow morning (its always in the morning lol). I think i will stick with my dollar tree ones that i have and maybe i will buy a digital tomorrow but then im nervous about wasting the money for a false negative :(

Grrrr now im bummed. Guess we'll see what happens. CP still very high and closed...
 



Attached Files:







20160825_064841-1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Goldie257

So the last time I was here and posted was in April. I must say the TTW and tracing every symptom and building my hopes up was so frustrating. I even told the DH I didn't want to try for kids anymore. Well this month I have great news. i finally got my BFP at 14DPO.

For the last 2 months I have been using natural progesterone cream, partly cause i researched that it can help with lengthening luteal phase and may help implementation esp if ur progesterone was low. and for my last 3rd cycle my period came 10DPO which was abnormal for me. I also stopped using Preseed several months now as the DH didn't like using it.

I also had family visiting so we didn't have sex on OVUL day. As a matter a fact according to fertility friendly I did the BD on day 3 & 2 before OVUL.

I had normal tender and full breasts and right side twinge on 1DPO and 2DPO
3DPO -mild backache in the morning 
4-5 DPO all normal backache ovary twinge and full breasts, i made nothing of this as this is my normal post OVUL symptoms
8DPO- by 8DPO i realized i have been experiencing fatigue over the last 2 days esp. after breakfast and lunch. I thought maybe finally i was having side effects from progesterone cream
9DPO - was so tired i spent all day in bed even though i could not sleep. took a test and BFN!!!
10DPO- I decided not to use progesterone cream in the morn and noticed i had no tiredness on that day,
11 DPO- used progesterone cream only at sites. i had left side ovary twinges about a wave of 1o twinges and backache an twinges again at night. i though this was odd sit felt like Ovulation pain but i knew my ovulation was already gone. Temp stayed up.
12 DPO- BB nipples tender but not the BBs. i was fatigued again before having my first meal at around 1pm. i starts having mild backache. it felt like very mild PMS backache. Temp. stayed up, it would generally started falling on this day. but i thought maybe its the progesterone cream.
13 DPO - this time right side twinges that were very bad i think they woke me. and they lasted for most of the day. it felt like really bad ovulation pain. I also noticed creamy white CM, which is near happened before AF. by this my hopes were up.
14 DPO - BBT went up by 0.2 =, i was so elated. I tested and BFP!!!!


----------



## Goldie257

Finally after 8 months of trying.!!!! pregnancy is really a miracle and the stars aligning


----------



## LeeMcMee

Congrats Goldie!!!!


----------



## Goldie257

LeeMcMee said:


> Congrats Goldie!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Goldie!


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Congratulations Goldie. :)


----------



## ALiKO

Congratulations Goldie! :happydance:


----------



## LeeMcMee

I had a weird thing happen tonight... how common is it to get implantation bleeding the day before AF is due? My cycle may be all screwed up cuz im on the pill but only took 6 pills total this month (long story) and missed the first 10 pills... well around 630pm tonight after going tinkle I wiped and had a light pinkish brown color on the TP...figured AF was a day early. Got bummed and went out with DH to run errands... usually when this happens, AF comes like an hour later... its been 3 hours and nothing else has come and i checked my CP which is still high and closed and had no red or brown on my finger... had cramping all day until before seeing the color and havent had cramps since...implantation or AF?


----------



## Karilyne

Hello Ladies,
I'm new here but I've been trying for 1 year.
I'm starting to loose hope a little and like someone else said, feels like I will never see a BFP, that it's not meant for me ... 
Though this cycle I feel a little different, don't know if it's just a burst of hope or something else !?

Anyway, here are my DPOs for this cycle. My LP is 13 days. 

1-2 DPO - Nothing 
3 DPO - cramp in my foot
5 DPO - Feeling tired, could be due to not sleeping well the night before
Also feeling happy for no particular reason. 
Mild cramps.
6 DPO - Still tired and not sleeping well (I'm usually a good sleeper)
Mild cramps mostly on the left side + warm feeling down there (weird)
7 DPO - Runny nose
No cramps today
Skin feels rough for some reason... 
8 DPO - Nothing
9 DPO - Mild Cramps are back, headache and had a short nap after lunch (I never nap).

4days to go before I test. I'm trying not to waste tests.

Hoping to read your happy ending stories :)


----------



## Tishybabe

Hi Ladies,

I've been reading this thread all week! Thanks you so much for all of the play by play... It helped me get through the tww.:coffee:

Here is my contribution:
1-4DPO Lots of EWCM; we DTD every other day since 2 days before O only 5 times :blush:
5 DPO - NOTHING
6 DPO - NOTHING; not sleeping well (I didn't think it was related)
7 DPO - Yellow stringy CM; then one red streak when I wiped; Scratchy Throat (didn't think it was related) 
8 DPO - NOTHING but my continued scratchy throat) 
9 DPO - NOTHING
10 DPO - NOTHING (a tiny bit of creamy CM)
11 DPO - NOTHING (a tiny bit of creamy CM)
12 DPO - NOTHING; No PMS symptoms with AF 3 days away
13 DPO - NOTHING; getting anxious, decided to test before dinner
- BFP! :bfp: :happydance:

I thought having no symptoms counted me out... Until it was not normal for it to last that long. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Soooo took dollar tree test tonight, 15dpo, missed AF today. When held at angle, immediately saw this shadow within 20 seconds of taking test. Test line close to control line?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-08-27-00-01-25-1.png
File size: 373.9 KB
Views: 18









Screenshot_2016-08-27-00-02-57-1.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Karilyne

Congrats Tishybabe


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Lee, have your lines become darker?


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back at it again after miscarrying in June.... Was on vacation during ovulation and I definitely have got my bases covered as far as timing goes :winkwink::sex: Haven't been symptom spotting much while on vacation, but now that I am back I will start...

O day: Ovulation cramping in the afternoon, bd earlier that day.

1-5dpo: Not much, super hot at night/ hard to sleep.

6dpo: Slight cramping on right side of uterus. Super hot and restless at night :dohh:

7dpo:


----------



## Littleone15

Hey ladies!

This cycle has been pretty typical for me, I was pretty certain we were in, but I'm getting hot stabbing/pulling pains in my bladder/uterus area now so starting to doubt that :( but anyway!!! Not out till the witch comes right! Not sure if I'm creating symptoms or not but here it is :)

1dpo: itchy nipples, sore ribs by sternum, heap of watery cm, tired and a bit grumpy
2dpo: burping soapy tasting foam....?!?!?! Itchy nips, cm starting to go creamy, tired and felt a wee bit sick
3dpo: burping water?!? Tad nauseous 
4dpo:cramping, lotion like creamy cm, see if so high it can't be found
5dpo: dizzy, tired, on and off nausea and stabbing cramps by belly button and ovaries excessive saliva and thick creamy cm in abundance
6dpo: painful cramps, expecting AF, feels like bladder is heavy, gloopy cm shitty mood and shitty nights sleep, tired and tender nips.
7dpo: pain by kidney on and off nausea, really thirsty and shitty nights sleep. V tired, high cervix, EWCM?! WHAAAAAAT?! More cramps and fatigue 
8dpo: really stuffy nose, super tired, lots of naps, more ewcm? Ok then. Super soft cervix. Muscles have stared hurting at night and vivid dreams are back, happened last month before AF too over a week before she was due.
9dpo: back to creamy cm, tired, nausea, got dizzy and work lastnight and felt v faint, nausea when I got home, nips were sore. BFN so I'm almost certain I'm symptom spotting and imagining most of it
10dpo: have had excess salivation solidly for almost a week. Not as tired today, cramps coming on like AF, nips not as sore. Thick cm again. 

There you have it gals. Pretty sure it's all in my head tbh. Had a big cry the other day cause everyone around me is pregnant except me  you know how it can be! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## NurseJay

Hello! This is our third time trying to conceive via known donor and my husband SWEARS that he knows I'm pregnant this time. I also feel like I may be in only because I swear my symptoms are super textbook. Anyway, I've spent way too much time stalking different boards and figured it'd be fun to post my own story and see what the outcome is in the end. Here goes ladies! FX for my first BFP ever! 

DPO 
1: Craved a bologna sandwich with chips (cramps yesterday and/or today)
2: Body aches, hand weakness, acne on side of face and neck 
3: crabby, ate lots of chocolate/chocolate frosting 
4: sensitive to caffeine, starving in AM, cramping 
5: heartburn, cramping (left sided, either today or yesterday?),tired
6: SEVERE craving for cheesy pizza with pepperoni, bad allergies, weird heaviness in lower abdomen, cramp on right side now, Linh dreamt I was pregnant and wearing a yellow dress
7: craving hamburgers, feel well rested, pink discharge from either vag or anus upon wiping, James says he has a feeling I'm pregnant (I "looked" pregnant while sleeping last night), I have an excited feeling too, went to bed 
around 9-10, hot flashes, skin feels hot but no temp 
8: yellow-pink discharge, caffeine sensitive, thirsty, tingling nipples, "Joey" 5rpu942 black and red mustang getting on 91w
9: Bad cramping exactly like period, was certain I started my period at Starbucks but only light pink discharge, cramping went away, tight lower back muscles, super tired and slept good as hell 
10: vivid dreams last night, BFN today (2x!! &#128580;), cramping and diarrhea 
11: BFN in the am &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;, vivid dreams last night (including one where I tested positive), didn't feel like I got really good sleep but still energized, gas, hot flashes in morning, lower back tightness


----------



## DoubleLines

Hello!

Second cycle TTC #2. For number 1, DD, I remember getting to go back and turn my post green after a BFP 8dpo. Hoping to do the same this cycle! It'll be interesting though because so far my symptoms are not even close to the first time...

1dpo - nothing
2dpo - nothing
3dpo - nothing
4dpo - clear CM

5dpo - exhausted. Asleep before 9pm. SUPER moody and kind of mean to hubby

6dpo - wide awake at 4:50. Happy happy all day

7dpo - super scratchy throat. Wide awake at 5:30am. Full feeling all day. Exhausted and asleep by 8:30

8dpo - super vivid dreams last night. I usually remember dreams but it was one after another after another. Slight cramps / stomach pains. Gassy. Strange dull ache down there... Noticed super blue veins on boobs tonight- remind me of how they looked while breastfeeding.

9dpo - burning light cramping feeling in stomach all day on and off. BFN on a FRER this evening

10dpo - more vivid dreams. Red bumpy rash on upper thing (heat rash?) BFN on a CVS test with FMU.

11dpo - insomnia last night. Awake 2:00-4:00. BFN on a cvs test this morning. Stared so hard I have line eye and think there's maybe just maybe a shadow line. :(. cramping and tightness in abdomen, lower back pain. Starting to think if I'm not pregnant something is going on with my stomach

12dpo - bfn on digital. Worst headache I've had in years...

13 dpo - AF arrived right on time


----------



## kaiahag

Hi Ladies,

I've been dying to join in!

O'd on 8/26, so I am 4DPO

1DPO- nothing

2DPO- nothing

3DPO- cramping, (dull cramps, almost like uterus feels...raw?), no specific side 

4DPO- less cramping, more just dull aches that come and go, ewcm, cp low, medium, open and tilted towards tailbone.

Will update as the days go by.

I'm excited to see where this goes!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back at it again after miscarrying in June.... Was on vacation during ovulation and I definitely have got my bases covered as far as timing goes :winkwink::sex: Haven't been symptom spotting much while on vacation, but now that I am back I will start...

O day: Ovulation cramping in the afternoon, bd earlier that day.

1-5dpo: Not much, super hot at night/ hard to sleep.

6dpo: Slight cramping on right side of uterus. Super hot and restless at night :dohh:

7dpo: Still super hot, some light nausea before bedtime, CP high firm and closed.

8dpo: Still hot, a bit of a sore throat, CP high firm closed, BFN...

9dpo: Feeling tired and slightly crampy today, kinda feeling like I might be getting sick...And now 2hrs later I'm feeling fine again... Strange, it seems to come and go


----------



## PuppyLuvAcct2

Good luck to all you ladies in the tww! I still check in on you lovely ladies hoping that you get your lucky cycles. :) I got my first u/s today to see baby #1. 7 w+2 and heard baby's strong heartbeat via transvaginal u/s since the abdominal one wasn't picking up a clear view of baby. Sooo awesome. I hope you all get to do the same very very soon. <3


----------



## LeeMcMee

Welp, nevermind. AF came at 16DPO (on Sunday, which was 2 days late) but I didn't get a chance to update because we had a death in the family over the weekend and it was a bit crazy.

If anyone read about this in the news, it was AJ (my husband's cousin's son):

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...ing-charges/mVhjMpsB3GFAF33zm0DUGN/story.html


----------



## greenarcher

greenarcher said:


> Okay, I wasn't planning on symptom spotting, but I've got a bachelorette party in 2 days, so I need to be pretty sure.
> 
> 1-6 DPO - nada much. Creamy CM
> 7 DPO - having some odd CM, it's clear, and clumpy but stretchy. We BD yesterday, so my guess was left over baby juice.
> 8 DPO - more weird CM! Dull, focused cramping (not like AF), really nauseated that night, but improved before bed. Unhappy in general. BFN in the afternoon with clinical guard cheapie.
> 9 DPO - the CM is still here! WTF is this stuff?! It's clear and stretchy, and more sticky than slick. I NEVER get EWCM, even around O. This is odd for me! Total mental breakdown that evening (not out of nowhere, I had reasons). BFN PM urine with CG.
> 10 DPO - still have the weird CM, but also some creamy CM. BFN FMU with CG. Tired, but what else is new. Another BFN in the pm.
> 11-12 DPO - nothing recorded; at a destination wedding. BFN FMU both days with CG.
> 13 DPO - AF due today, no sign, not even spotting, which I normally get before AF. BFN pm urine.
> 14 DPO - Very dizzy today.
> 15 DPO - Very cold, can't get warm. Tired all day, fell asleep very early. BFN FMU with CG. Thought maybe it was test brand, but BFN on an EPT also.
> 16 DPO - same as above. No testing today. Still no spotting.
> 17 DPO (today) - tired. cold. No sign of AF. Will test using OPK and HPT tonight.

Updated. I haven't been late since I quit my birth control. I guess this is going to be my first post-pill anovulatory cycle. Sucks :(


----------



## greenarcher

LeeMcMee said:


> Welp, nevermind. AF came at 16DPO (on Sunday, which was 2 days late) but I didn't get a chance to update because we had a death in the family over the weekend and it was a bit crazy.
> 
> If anyone read about this in the news, it was AJ (my husband's cousin's son):
> 
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...ing-charges/mVhjMpsB3GFAF33zm0DUGN/story.html

OMG I'm so sorry to hear (about both)! how tragic :(


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I'm back at it again after miscarrying in June.... Was on vacation during ovulation and I definitely have got my bases covered as far as timing goes :winkwink::sex: Haven't been symptom spotting much while on vacation, but now that I am back I will start...

O day: Ovulation cramping in the afternoon, bd earlier that day.

1-5dpo: Not much, super hot at night/ hard to sleep.

6dpo: Slight cramping on right side of uterus. Super hot and restless at night :dohh:

7dpo: Still super hot, some light nausea before bedtime, CP high firm and closed.

8dpo: Still hot, a bit of a sore throat, CP high firm closed, BFN...

9dpo: Feeling tired and slightly crampy today, kinda feeling like I might be getting sick...And now 2hrs later I'm feeling fine again... Strange, it seems to come and go.

10dpo: Cramps and some light spotting... probably out this cycle :nope: Tested BFN

11dpo: I rarely make it to 11dpo so this could be good or AF could come later today? Still spotting, still restless and hot while sleeping.


----------



## McDanny

DoubleLines said:


> 8dpo - super vivid dreams last night. I usually remember dreams but it was one after another after another. Slight cramps / stomach pains. Gassy. Strange dull ache down there... Noticed super blue veins on boobs tonight- remind me of how they looked while breastfeeding.
> 
> 9dpo - burning light cramping feeling in stomach all day on and off. BFN on a FRER this evening

I'm approximately 10 dpo and the last couple of nights I've also had weird cramp/burning feeling! I wouldn't say it was in the stomach, it definitely felt like it was on one side of my uterus. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## McDanny

Hello!

We are NTNP for our first baby. We've sort of been half ass-ing it this year, but we were busy with a cross country move and graduations and starting grad school. So this is the first cycle we really BD a LOT :D

Because we're ntnp, I don't test for ovulation, but I usually get pretty noticeable cramps right around the day that my App says I should ovulate, so the day I feel cramps I mark it as my O.

Of course, this cycle I didn't notice any. So I'm trying not to get my hopes up TOO high, but here are my symptoms anyways. I've only in the last couple days really kept track, so the days may be off by one or two.

Estimated O is Aug 24th.

1-5DPO - Nothing really noticeable. Maybe starting day 5 I noticed more CM

5-7DPO - CM falls in globs in the toilette (gross, I know,) creamy looking, but never really noticed much more in underwear, just in the bathroom.

6DPO- Middle of the night cramps on left side. Pangy and dull at the same time, almost burning sensation. Cheddar cheese craving 

7DPO - Breasts starting to feel tender, maybe a little full.

8DPO - Middle of the night cramps again. Cheddar cheese craving again. Nipples seem pointer a little.

9DPO - Same cramps scattered through the day (And some right now!) always on the left side. Tender breasts. Some fatigue. 

10DPO - Felt light headed or dizzy all day. Always had to stand up super slow. Super mild stomach ache, headache, felt very tired but ended up with insomnia and didn't sleep til about 3am. 

11DPO - Breasts seem less tender. Have some mild cramping but it's starting to feel more like PMS cramps. Mild tummy ache/no appetite again. 



Really really really trying to wait until 14DPO to test, but will probably cave and test on Monday.  I do tend to get mild cramps during the luteal phase, but these feel a little different.


----------



## Aphy

Good luck to all the ladies about to test or nearing O day!

I think I O'd during the night last night so hoping to dtd sometime today,last chance to catch that egg!

How is everyone holding up this cycle?


----------



## ALiKO

Hey Aphy :wave:

Fx for catching the egg! I am nearing testing tomorrow which I'm super nervous about. I've tested already from 8-10dpo with what looked like bfn's but my test look at bit wonky as I can see really really faint lines but you really have to squint to see. 

I read that the new comfort sure frer tests have given people false positives so if I miss Af then I'll have to pick up a different brand to test with. 
Good luck sweetie! :flower:


----------



## Aphy

Good luck with testing Aliko! :hugs:


----------



## PestyY

1DBO - EWCM, 1 follicle at 20, Estradiole 200
O - IUI, cramps
1DPO - EWCM, BD
2DPO - BD
3DPO - nothing
4DPO - symptoms of yeast infection
5DPO - Bad headache, very cranky, symptoms of yeast infection, fatigue, Progesterone 15.7, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
6DPO - symptoms of yeast infection, very cranky, cramps, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
7DPO - cramps, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
8DPO - occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm, gas, HPT =
9DPO - occasionally cramps, headache, creamy cm, gas, HPT =

Good luck to all!


----------



## McDanny

McDanny said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are NTNP for our first baby. We've sort of been half ass-ing it this year, but we were busy with a cross country move and graduations and starting grad school. So this is the first cycle we really BD a LOT :D
> 
> Because we're ntnp, I don't test for ovulation, but I usually get pretty noticeable cramps right around the day that my App says I should ovulate, so the day I feel cramps I mark it as my O.
> 
> Of course, this cycle I didn't notice any. So I'm trying not to get my hopes up TOO high, but here are my symptoms anyways. I've only in the last couple days really kept track, so the days may be off by one or two.
> 
> Estimated O is Aug 24th.
> 
> 1-5DPO - Nothing really noticeable. Maybe starting day 5 I noticed more CM
> 
> 5-7DPO - CM falls in globs in the toilette (gross, I know,) creamy looking, but never really noticed much more in underwear, just in the bathroom.
> 
> 6DPO- Middle of the night cramps on left side. Pangy and dull at the same time, almost burning sensation. Cheddar cheese craving
> 
> 7DPO - Breasts starting to feel tender, maybe a little full.
> 
> 8DPO - Middle of the night cramps again. Cheddar cheese craving again. Nipples seem pointer a little.
> 
> 9DPO - Same cramps scattered through the day (And some right now!) always on the left side. Tender breasts. Some fatigue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really really really trying to wait until 14DPO to test, but will probably cave and test on Monday.  I do tend to get mild cramps during the luteal phase, but these feel a little different.

10DPO - Felt light headed or dizzy all day. Always had to stand up super slow. Super mild stomach ache, headache, felt very tired but ended up with insomnia and didn't sleep til about 3am. 

11DPO - Breasts seem less tender. Have some mild cramping but it's starting to feel more like PMS cramps. Mild tummy ache/no appetite again. 

Woke up today (11dpo) feeling like I'm out. This is about the time when my pms symptoms (breast tenderness, mild cramps, mild nausea) fade out until AF. If anything it will make it easier to wait to test if I think it's just pms


----------



## McDanny

Updated my original post! BFP! I can hardly believe it! I'm so excited!

aw crap I have so much to do now!


----------



## Liz_e

CD1-5 AF
CD5-11 EPO used
CD14 - Peak ovulation detected (8/28)
1dpo - gassy, bloated, dull pelvic ache, dry cm
2dpo - started Progesterone cream, gassy, bloated, congested, dull pelvic ache, acne, dry cm
3dpo - gassy, bloated, congested, cramping, headache, nausea, bloated, diarrhea, dry cm, frequent urination
4dpo - gassy, bloated, congested, burping, sensitive to smells, nausea, creamy cm
5dpo - gassy, bloated, congested, headache, burping, sensitive to smells, nausea, creamy cm
6dpo - gassy, AF like cramping, bloated, sensitive to smells, dull pelvic ache, fatigue, congested, acne, sensitive nipples, acne, creamy cm
7dpo - last day using Progesterone cream, gassy, bloated, congested, cramping, sensitive to smells, dull pelvic ache, fatigue, acne, pelvic twinges, acne, AF like cramping, sensitive nipples, creamy cm
8dpo - higher bbt in combination with night sweats, creamy cm, irritable likely due to fatigue and my 18mo not napping (I'd love a nap!), AF like cramping, creamy cm, sensitive nipples
9dpo - 
10dpo - 
11dpo - 
12dpo - 
13dpo - 
14dpo -
15dpo - AF due (9/12)


----------



## Aphy

McDanny said:


> Updated my original post! BFP! I can hardly believe it! I'm so excited!
> 
> aw crap I have so much to do now!

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I forgot to post my last cycle, so I'm going to do two in a row. This is July:

1-3DPO: Nada, nothing.
4DPO: Irritability.
5DPO: Nothing.
6DPO: Headache.
7DPO: Bloated and Tender Breasts.
8DPO: Heartburn, Pelvic Twinges, and Tender Breasts.
9DPO: Cramps and Tender Breasts.
10DPO: Spotting and Tender Breasts.
11DPO: Spotting, Cramps, Irritability, and Tender Breasts.
12DPO: :witch:


----------



## OhHappyZ

August Cycle:

1-2DPO: Nothing.
3DPO: Bloated, Increased Sex Drive.
4DPO: Nothing. 
5DPO: Headache, Irritability.
6DPO: Loose Stools, Vivid Dreams, Gassy and Tender Breasts.
7DPO: Backache, Cold Sore, Skin Breakout, and Tender Breasts.
8DPO: Constipation, Cold Sore, Gassy, Emotional, and Tender Breasts.
9DPO: Backache, Constipation, Cold Sore, Irritability, Sleep Deprived, and Tender Breasts.
10DPO: Bloated, Cramps, Loose Stools, Cold Sore, Frequent Urination, and Tender Breasts.
11DPO: Spotting, Backache, Cramps, Gassy, Emotional, Irritability, and Tender Breasts.
12DPO: :witch:


----------



## PestyY

1DBO - EWCM, 1 follicle at 20, Estradiole 200
O - IUI, cramps
1DPO - EWCM, BD
2DPO - BD
3DPO - nothing
4DPO - symptoms of yeast infection
5DPO - Bad headache, very cranky, symptoms of yeast infection, fatigue, Progesterone 15.7, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
6DPO - symptoms of yeast infection, very cranky, cramps, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
7DPO - cramps, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
8DPO - occasionally cramps, fatigue, creamy cm, gas, HPT =
9DPO - occasionally cramps, headache, creamy cm, gas, HPT =
10DPO - occasionally cramps, headache, fatigue, HPT very very faint positive
11DPO - HPT faint positive
12DPO - HPT positive on both internet cheapies and FRER

Good luck to all!!


----------



## tobemum

Hi ladies! Just wondering if anyone had symptoms of early stages of uti? I have a weird burning type feeling off and on and also some light af type cramps. I am 10dpo has been happening for the last couple of days...


----------



## DoubleLines

Back for another cycle...

Almost positive I o'ed on Sept 17

O night - slight stomach cramp / bubble feeling on left side
1 dpo - slight cramping 
2 dpo - queasy
3 dpo - vivid dream last night that I was wiping and looked down and saw bright red blood and knew I had implanted. No other symptoms today.
4, 5 dpo - nothing 
6 dpo - grumpy
7 dpo - nothing
8 dpo - nothing, BFN on cheapie
9dpo - nothing, BFN on cheapie
10dpo - nothing, faint faint faint line with FMU on cheapie
11dpo - faint line (a little less faint than yesterday) on a cheapie. Light cramping 
12dpo - definitely a line!!! :bfp:


----------



## DAJ2011

Yay! My turn! 

1DPO-nothing 
2DPO-nothing 
3DPO-acne
4DPO-(late in the day) dizziness, creamy CM, marked fatigue, acne, headache, heavy breasts
5DPO-acne, creamy cm, left-side backache (morning only), fullness in abdomen, WAY dizzy, cheeks feel hot and flushed randomly, sinuses feel dry, throat is dry and scratchy, temperature went down by .1 degree


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I am back again! Was really sick the week leading up to O, but fx we caught the egg just in time! :winkwink:

Oday- Cramping and bd in pm.

1dpo: super hopeful, I just want to be pregnant already! I have been trying for about 2yrs now and I just want it to happen...and stick![-o&lt;


----------



## BABTTC123

808malia - we are basically ovulation buddies! Ff says I am ovulating today since I had a positive opk yesterday. 
I'm honestly not really trying because we have vacation plans in February, but I cant help but to keep track of ovulation half assed at least


----------



## 808malia

Hey girl! Good to see you!!! Sucks that we are both still on here trying but at least we have each other, lol! Ya, I'm not sure if I have ovulated or not yet... I have had 4 solid days of positive opks so just waiting... :coffee:

Update: No positive opk today so I must have o'd yesterday or today...


----------



## Gypsy99

I love this idea. I need to start doing this. 

1-2DPO: 
3DPO: 
4DPO: 
5DPO: 
6DPO: Cervix closed, firm and medium, nipples sensitive, left pelvic pain, bloating, tender breasts
7DPO: Cramps and bloating, extremely tired, and irritable, had a strong left ovary pain I had to sit down for.
8DPO: Creamy milk like CM, medium cervix, very stressed, depressed and emotional no sex drive at all. I had a massive screamfest in the car when I couldn't find parking for 40 minutes!
9DPO: left pelvic pain, no appetite, bloating, and no sex drive, emotions running like crazy. cried multiple times.
10DPO: Still really emotional, cramps, no sex drive, left pelvic pain again - feels like stretching, tender breasts and nipples, bloating
11DPO: Cervix seems like it has moved up slightly, but still very hard. Sex drive has ramped up a fair bit. Very anxious close to anxiety attack so have slept for a good chunk of the day. Once I woke up my emotions have eased out a little actually smiled for the first time in nearly a week.
Also slight back pain.
12DPO: Feel very tired still, but a bit more patient still getting left ovary pain. usually I start getting much more bloated this close to AF. I had a mental dream last night about weird things that made no sense too. I don't remember having dreams like this with my other two. Carrying on into the night I had insomnia the left pain turned into a type of pulling and I was peeing a lot!
13dpo - pains after bd, extremely tired, still sore / stretchy to the left. Cervix medium, closed, but the tip feels softer. Usually before AF she is low solid but i can feel her slightly open. Baby dust please!!!!!

13DPO and the :witch: has arrived. 8 months of trying. What the hell. Why is this not working :-(. d


----------



## BABTTC123

808malia said:


> Hey girl! Good to see you!!! Sucks that we are both still on here trying but at least we have each other, lol! Ya, I'm not sure if I have ovulated or not yet... I have had 4 solid days of positive opks so just waiting... :coffee:
> 
> Update: No positive opk today so I must have o'd yesterday or today...


Was any days test darker than the rest? 
You probably had a strong surge :3 

And yeah, hopefully we will be moving to a different thread soon ^_^ I am ready for a baby, I'm just waiting for my body to comply


----------



## NinjaPanda

Hey girls! Long time, no see! I miss ya both <3.... I really hope you get your bfps soon. I'm still subbed to this thread so I thought I'd drop in and say hi. I'm on preg #3 now, so hopefully this one sticks. It's been a long 2 years for all of us. BAB, I see in your sig that you've had 3 losses. I'm so sorry. Is your doc doing anything for next time you get a bfp? I lost two but my doc put me on progesterone and heparin (a blood thinner that I have to inject myself with every day) this time around. It's not much but it helps give me a small amount of hope for this preg. I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread and keep rooting for you two! Fingers crossed and much love sent <3 <3 <3


----------



## Gypsy99

Gypsy99 said:


> I love this idea. I need to start doing this.
> 
> 1-2DPO:
> 3DPO:
> 4DPO:
> 5DPO:
> 6DPO: Cervix closed, firm and medium, nipples sensitive, left pelvic pain, bloating, tender breasts
> 7DPO: Cramps and bloating, extremely tired, and irritable, had a strong left ovary pain I had to sit down for.
> 8DPO: Creamy milk like CM, medium cervix, very stressed, depressed and emotional no sex drive at all. I had a massive screamfest in the car when I couldn't find parking for 40 minutes!
> 9DPO: left pelvic pain, no appetite, bloating, and no sex drive, emotions running like crazy. cried multiple times.
> 10DPO: Still really emotional, cramps, no sex drive, left pelvic pain again - feels like stretching, tender breasts and nipples, bloating
> 11DPO: Cervix seems like it has moved up slightly, but still very hard. Sex drive has ramped up a fair bit. Very anxious close to anxiety attack so have slept for a good chunk of the day. Once I woke up my emotions have eased out a little actually smiled for the first time in nearly a week.
> Also slight back pain.
> 12DPO: Feel very tired still, but a bit more patient still getting left ovary pain. usually I start getting much more bloated this close to AF. I had a mental dream last night about weird things that made no sense too. I don't remember having dreams like this with my other two. Carrying on into the night I had insomnia the left pain turned into a type of pulling and I was peeing a lot!
> 13dpo - pains after bd, extremely tired, still sore / stretchy to the left. Cervix medium, closed, but the tip feels softer. Usually before AF she is low solid but i can feel her slightly open. Baby dust please!!!!!

Unfortunately I already think the witch iis on her way. Left pain has turned into AF cramps and feel very comfortable uncomfortable downstairs like a UTI. :-( and 20 mins later she as arrived :-(


----------



## BABTTC123

NinjaPanda said:


> Hey girls! Long time, no see! I miss ya both <3.... I really hope you get your bfps soon. I'm still subbed to this thread so I thought I'd drop in and say hi. I'm on preg #3 now, so hopefully this one sticks. It's been a long 2 years for all of us. BAB, I see in your sig that you've had 3 losses. I'm so sorry. Is your doc doing anything for next time you get a bfp? I lost two but my doc put me on progesterone and heparin (a blood thinner that I have to inject myself with every day) this time around. It's not much but it helps give me a small amount of hope for this preg. I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread and keep rooting for you two! Fingers crossed and much love sent <3 <3 <3

Hiii!! :) 
I am keeping everything crossed that this is your sticky bean <3 
And not really. Just an emergency prescription of progesterone once I get another bfp :/ 
I have taken over my care as much as I can at home. It's increased my fertility already so I hope that eventually I will figure out how to get a baby to stick :)


----------



## MamaPlus2

1 dpo: cramps, bloated
2 dpo: cramps, bloated
3 dpo: weird back twinge, strange pulling from ovary, CP high (usually medium at this point in cycle), dh mentioned numerous times how hot my temp was just laying in bed
4 dpo: bloated, CP extra high (usually med), this one is super weird... right nipple lactating???? My ds turns 4 this weekend. Been a long time since anything has come out of these nips &#128514;
5 dpo: bloated, CP high, Right nipple still lactating but not the mini stream like yesterday, crampy, dizzy spell, nausea, headache, not sleeping well
6 dpo: bloated, crampy, headache that woke me out of a sleep, backache, holy batman talk about mood swings, CP high, bad dizzy spells continously upon standing from noon on, not sleeping well.
7 dpo: mood swings, bloated, CP still high, dizzy spells starting at noon again, sensitive nipples
8 dpo: hubby almost died today... so did my tax company... numerous drivers... everyone. Everyone almost died today kind mood swings &#128514;&#128514;
Bloated, CP still high which is odd, dizzy spells continued. Wet feeling numerous times but nothing. Sensitive nipples, Tested fmu. Bfn. Whomp Whomp 
9 dpo: CP still high, dizzy spells continued, moody (but for fairly valid reasons haha), stressed, sensitive nipples, crampy, slight lactation continues since last day mentioned as well. As of yesterday the left nipple started but only slightly. Hubby remembered to hide my other test so I shall not be testing until af is late.... like a sane person &#128514;
10 dpo: CP high, mooooody!!!, lots of cm/wetness feeling, nausea, heightened sense of smell
11 dpo: CP med, wetness, hungry, heightened smell, nausea, Tested $store test mid afternoon, bfn
12 dpo: CP med, wetness, full right breast. that's about it... 
13 dpo: CP med, right breast full and sore on side, pain after sex which usually means aunt flow was just triggered or will be here in a day... just on time &#128546;. $store bfn this am fmu. Pretty sure we're out this month....
14 dpo: af due but feel more like she's coming tomorrow. CP med to low, right breast still full and sore. Don't think I'll even waste a test unless she doesn't come for the next few days. As of now im calling it as onto the next cycle...
15 dpo: CP med, right breast still full and sore, cm is almost non existent, just waiting for the witch to show her face. 

B!tch woke me up from a nap with her evil pains... onto the next cycle!


I know CP is not a good or reliable indicator but in august we had a chemical and I have been checking since then. Helps pass the time with the TWW I find hahaha. I've been silently following this thread since then. I'm sorry to all the losses and so happy for all the bfp's! 

Fx for us all &#128156;


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I am back again! Was really sick the week leading up to O, but fx we caught the egg just in time! :winkwink:

1dpo: super hopeful, I just want to be pregnant already! I have been trying for about 2yrs now and I just want it to happen...and stick![-o&lt;
2-4dpo: nothing really, just waiting...:coffee:


----------



## NinjaPanda

BABTTC123 said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Long time, no see! I miss ya both <3.... I really hope you get your bfps soon. I'm still subbed to this thread so I thought I'd drop in and say hi. I'm on preg #3 now, so hopefully this one sticks. It's been a long 2 years for all of us. BAB, I see in your sig that you've had 3 losses. I'm so sorry. Is your doc doing anything for next time you get a bfp? I lost two but my doc put me on progesterone and heparin (a blood thinner that I have to inject myself with every day) this time around. It's not much but it helps give me a small amount of hope for this preg. I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread and keep rooting for you two! Fingers crossed and much love sent <3 <3 <3
> 
> Hiii!! :)
> I am keeping everything crossed that this is your sticky bean <3
> And not really. Just an emergency prescription of progesterone once I get another bfp :/
> I have taken over my care as much as I can at home. It's increased my fertility already so I hope that eventually I will figure out how to get a baby to stick :)Click to expand...

At least you have the progesterone. That's been a huge piece of mind for me being on that!


----------



## bonniebeams

Okay here we go!!! Cycle 1 TTC #1 According to my ovulation predictor thingy I would have O'd around the 19th, so I'm going with that. 

1 DPO: Tired, feel like I'm getting sick

2DPO: Super congested, I'm definitely getting a cold or something, LOADS of EWCM, which is confusing if I've already O'ed...

3DPO: Headache, woke up early in the morning to sharp in lower abdomen, still a lot of EWCM

4DPO: Exhausted. Crying at commercials (not super unusual for me though...) More EWCM... I'm wondering if I didn't actually O yet?? Acne. Seems like I'm peeing more, but maybe I've just been drinking more?

5DPO: Still a little EWCM, took an ovulation test, it was negative, so I'm pretty sure I DID O on or around the 19th.... Very congested, headache and sleepy as heck. Acne. Still seem to be peeing more.

6DPO: Feeling better, some little crampyness here and there. 

7DPO: Still stuffy nose, a little sleepy, otherwise pretty normal stuff. Feeling like this isn't going to be my month since I don't have many symptoms other than a nasty cold (which isn't really a symptom). Trying to stay hopeful. ...(later that day) loads of creamy cm in my knickers this afternoon. Really light crampy feelings.

8DPO: Nothing really... CM getting thicker and stickier. Just waiting and waiting...

10DPO: yesterday I was on and off sick to my stomach. Super stuffy nose again. Still have white cm. Felt bloated and sort of achey today. Took a cheapie poas test and BFN. Not going to test again until AF is due.

11DPO: Resisting the urge to test....!!! So hard but I'm not going to do it. I've had nausea on and off. This morning I had a huge amount of watery discharge in my undies... Worries me that I have BV, as I've had this once before and my only symptom was lots of watery discharge. My left bb is sore, but not my right, so that's an odd feeling. Woke up in the middle of the night with a headache. Also feeling SUPER hungry, but then not able to eat much. Now I'm going on a 10 day long vacation with my in-laws, so I may not be able to update until AF either shows or doesn't... Fingers crossed.

12DPO: left boob sore. Watery cm. some acne/my skin just looks bad right now. My eyes are tired like I haven't slept in days even though I got a good sleep last night. Otherwise nothing. Testing in four or five days if no af.

13DPO: dry mouth, dry eyes. Super exhausted. Had some cramping today which felt like af coming. Due tomorrow so we will see. Acne. Still nausea on and off.

14DPO: thought for sure I would see af come today but still only getting cramps. Sometimes my cycles are more like 29-30 days though so maybe tomorrow. Cramps on and off all day today, nothing major though just kind of mild. My face is all oily, but my eyes still feel so dry. Also I've been feeling out of breath even just sitting down sometimes. Acne, cramps and tiredness all feel like af symptoms. I'm trying not to get too hopeful though.

15dpo: bfn on cheapie poas test. Considering myself out.


----------



## BABTTC123

808malia- it's official. We are cycle buddies xD I think I may a dpo post as well.. last month I didn't stick with it but this month feels different so I think I may join in as well. 

NinjaPanda- I agree! I am happy that they are at least going to make sure I have progesterone since that has been an issue in the past. 
Have you had your first appointment yet? 
When is your first u/s?


----------



## BABTTC123

Deleted content and moved to a recent post to bump the info :)


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I am back again! Was really sick the week leading up to O, but fx we caught the egg just in time! :winkwink:

1dpo: super hopeful, I just want to be pregnant already! I have been trying for about 2yrs now and I just want it to happen...and stick![-o&lt;

2-4dpo: nothing really, just waiting...:coffee:

5dpo: some slight cramps in am...

BAB-I sure hope this is our month! It would be awesome if we were bump buddies with ninja!!!


----------



## Rousseau31

Ooh this looks fun. I'm joining the game late but I'll put what I can remember.

Positive OPK and EWCM cd 25. 

Not much to report 1-11 dpo. Positive OPKs days 10-11. Bfn hpts. 

12 dpo/cd 37 - small spot of red cm/high cervix/creamy cm/positive OPK. 

13 dpo/cd 38 - cold symptoms/fatigue/minor dull cramping/cervix unreachable/creamy cm/bfn FRER/positive opk. 

14 dpo/cd 39 - cold symptoms/minor dull cramping/cervix unreachable/creamy cm/pain on right side/BFN FRER/positive OPK.


----------



## NinjaPanda

808-I have my fingers double crossed for both of you! It would be so great to have some buddies I "know" in a sense.... lol, I feel like we've kinda been going through all this together for so long!

BAB- first u/s is Oct 5th. I'm nervous but excited. Will be going in alone though because the hubbs will be in Europe with his friends.


----------



## MamaPlus2

Rousseau31 said:


> Ooh this looks fun. I'm joining the game late but I'll put what I can remember.
> 
> Positive OPK and EWCM cd 25.
> 
> Not much to report 1-11 dpo. Positive OPKs days 10-11. Bfn hpts.
> 
> 12 dpo/cd 37 - small spot of red cm/high cervix/creamy cm/positive OPK.
> 
> 13 dpo/cd 38 - cold symptoms/fatigue/minor dull cramping/cervix unreachable/creamy cm/bfn FRER/positive opk.
> 
> 14 dpo/cd 39 - cold symptoms/minor dull cramping/cervix unreachable/creamy cm/pain on right side/BFN FRER/positive OPK.

Pos opk sounds promising!! Fingers crossed for you and babydust your way!!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I am back again! Was really sick the week leading up to O, but fx we caught the egg just in time! :winkwink:

1dpo: super hopeful, I just want to be pregnant already! I have been trying for about 2yrs now and I just want it to happen...and stick![-o&lt;

2-4dpo: nothing really, just waiting...:coffee:

5dpo: some slight cramps in am...

6dpo: Haven't been sleeping very well... I wake up at 2 or 3am every night this week ](*,)

7dpo: Still not sleeping well, some light cramps, a bit of peach colored cm.

BAB-I sure hope this is our month! It would be awesome if we were bump buddies with ninja!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

808- same here! Even if it ruins my vacation plans. I would be happier pregnant anyways :3 

Ninja- thankfully that's not too far off. ^_^
When will your hubby be back to celebrate the news?


----------



## NinjaPanda

He'll be back on the 20th


----------



## DoubleLines

DoubleLines said:


> Back for another cycle...
> 
> Almost positive I o'ed on Sept 17
> 
> O night - slight stomach cramp / bubble feeling on left side
> 1 dpo - slight cramping
> 2 dpo - queasy
> 3 dpo - vivid dream last night that I was wiping and looked down and saw bright red blood and knew I had implanted. No other symptoms today.
> 4, 5 dpo - nothing
> 6 dpo - grumpy
> 7 dpo - nothing
> 8 dpo - nothing, BFN on cheapie
> 9dpo - nothing, BFN on cheapie
> 10dpo - nothing, faint faint faint line with FMU on cheapie
> 11dpo - faint line (a little less faint than yesterday) on a cheapie. Light cramping
> 12dpo - definitely a line!!! :bfp:

Turning my post green, ahhhh!!! :happydance:


----------



## greenarcher

Congrats!


----------



## bonniebeams

Congrats!!! How interesting you hardly had any symptoms too. Makes me feel more hopeful.


----------



## DoubleLines

bonniebeams said:


> Congrats!!! How interesting you hardly had any symptoms too. Makes me feel more hopeful.

Good luck! It's funny because two previous cycles I had all these "symptoms" and AF came right on time. This time around aside from a little cramping (which came with my faint BFP) I really didn't have anything noticeable. My husband might say I was moody but then he would say that anyway :wacko:


----------



## bonniebeams

DoubleLines said:


> bonniebeams said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! How interesting you hardly had any symptoms too. Makes me feel more hopeful.
> 
> Good luck! It's funny because two previous cycles I had all these "symptoms" and AF came right on time. This time around aside from a little cramping (which came with my faint BFP) I really didn't have anything noticeable. My husband might say I was moody but then he would say that anyway :wacko:Click to expand...

:laugh2: Husbands! *eye roll* That is so funny. I know we are all on the watch for any little fart or indigestion as a "sign", but it's so true that a lot of women don't have any symptoms at all until after they miss af!


----------



## greenarcher

DoubleLines said:


> bonniebeams said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! How interesting you hardly had any symptoms too. Makes me feel more hopeful.
> 
> Good luck! It's funny because two previous cycles I had all these "symptoms" and AF came right on time. This time around aside from a little cramping (which came with my faint BFP) I really didn't have anything noticeable. My husband might say I was moody but then he would say that anyway :wacko:Click to expand...

Do you normally have PMS? Were your symptoms the last 2 months different from those?


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I am back again! Was really sick the week leading up to O, but fx we caught the egg just in time! :winkwink:

1dpo: super hopeful, I just want to be pregnant already! I have been trying for about 2yrs now and I just want it to happen...and stick![-o&lt;

2-4dpo: nothing really, just waiting...:coffee:

5dpo: some slight cramps in am...

6dpo: Haven't been sleeping very well... I wake up at 2 or 3am every night this week ](*,)

7dpo: Still not sleeping well, some light cramps, a bit of peach colored cm.

8dpo: Feel super hot and sweaty at night while sleeping, mild headache in am :dohh:


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ooooh, that sounds promising, malia! Being super hot and sweaty at night has ALWAYS been a sign for me. Esp since I'm always cold!!! I still get super hot and sweaty at night now.


----------



## DoubleLines

greenarcher said:


> DoubleLines said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonniebeams said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! How interesting you hardly had any symptoms too. Makes me feel more hopeful.
> 
> Good luck! It's funny because two previous cycles I had all these "symptoms" and AF came right on time. This time around aside from a little cramping (which came with my faint BFP) I really didn't have anything noticeable. My husband might say I was moody but then he would say that anyway :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you normally have PMS? Were your symptoms the last 2 months different from those?Click to expand...

I normally blame my mood swings / extra emotional / sometimes anxiousness on PMS but for me usually I feel ok until AF arrives and then I get awful cramps, especially on day 2. I've never had sore bbs, even with my first pregnancy!


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> Ooooh, that sounds promising, malia! Being super hot and sweaty at night has ALWAYS been a sign for me. Esp since I'm always cold!!! I still get super hot and sweaty at night now.

I sure hope so! I keep thinking maybe this is my month :winkwink:


----------



## BABTTC123

Deleted content so I can bump it up :)


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I am back again! Was really sick the week leading up to O, but fx we caught the egg just in time! :winkwink:

1dpo: super hopeful, I just want to be pregnant already! I have been trying for about 2yrs now and I just want it to happen...and stick![-o&lt;

2-4dpo: nothing really, just waiting...:coffee:

5dpo: some slight cramps in am...

6dpo: Haven't been sleeping very well... I wake up at 2 or 3am every night this week ](*,)

7dpo: Still not sleeping well, some light cramps, a bit of peach colored cm.

8dpo: Feel super hot and sweaty at night while sleeping, mild headache in am :dohh:

9dpo: woke up every hour last night ugh... was looking at my pregnancy test from yesterday and I swear I see a light shadow line! Husband said he thinks he sees it too! But it was from yesterday... so could it be false?:shrug: started spotting in the afternoon so I might be out this month...


----------



## NinjaPanda

Ooooh! Keep testing! Hopefully it gets darker and more obvious!!!


----------



## greenarcher

I didn't know night sweats were a symptom! Yay! 

808 did you test today?


----------



## Aphy

Hi Everyone, been quiet for a while but been silently lurking. I am back in the tww now so will try keep up with the log this time:

1dpo - deadly tired early afternoon and bloated, 'sore' like throat (feeling almost like something stuck in my throat though there isnt)
2dpo - throat soreness still there but not as bad (temp spike the morning); tense like feeling in abdomen (similar to AF cramp like feeling)
3dpo - mild nausea, tense like feeling in abdomen and rectal pressure
4dpo - rectal pressure, tiredness late morning early afternoon
5dpo - nothing
6dpo- increased appetite
7dpo- migraine
8dpo - left over migraine, bbs getting sore (BFN)
9-11dpo - sore bbs, spotting (possible AF?)
12dpo- sore bbs (BFN); temp decrease
13dpo- dark brown spotting and temp drop


----------



## BABTTC123

Going to try to stick to posting this time around...

Cd 19- TONS of ewcm when I wiped while at work. Dtd when we got home. 

Cd 20- ewcm, hso, super light pink in mucus...

Cd 21-23 ewcm, hso, hot flashes, nausea. 

Cd 23- +opk, cramping. Dtd but didn't prop my hips since I'm being lazy about trying. 

Cd 24- ff indicates ovulation has occurred this day. 
Cramping.

Cd 25/1 dpo- creamy, hfc, hot flashes, dizziness. 

Cd 26/2 dpo- dtd. Hot flashes, bloated. 

Cd 27/3 dpo- hot flashes, bloated, super gassy, mild cramps. 

Cd 28/4 dpo- irritable, bloated, slightly gassy, mild cramps, not interested in food, boobs twingey.

Cd 29/5 dpo- irritable, cramps, loving food, slightly twingey boobs. 
Cervix is hsc, and creamy cm.

Cd 30/6 dpo- irritable, hot flashes, exhausted. Cervix hsc, creamy cm. 

Cd 31/7 dpo- SHARP cramp in uterus that lasted for about 5 minutes. Very irritable. Hot flashes, restless, cervix hsc, creamy cm. 

Cd 32/8 dpo- emotional, nips a bit sore, stressed to the max, can't seem to get out of a bad mood.

Cd 33/9 dpo- nips still a bit sore, side boob a little sore as well. Less stressed today but still feel a little irritable. Dropped 3 lbs randomly, if I lose more it may be a sign of pg!
Took a test and it was bfn.

34/10 dpo- slightly irritable. Exhausted. Hot and cold flashes. Mild nausea. Very thirsty. 
Overly emotional when coworker jokingly sprayed my butt with canned air (upside makes it cold!) 
It hurt but it wasn't that bad and yet I still bawled in the bathroom for no reason! I wasn't mad or upset at all, I just started crying xD

35/11 dpo- some cramping, nausea, dizziness, irritable--very much so, exhausted, forgetful, hungry, peeing a lot which I noticed the past two days but more so today.
Took test after work and :bfp:
:dance:


----------



## sara1983

Hi Everyone,
Here is my story, will try to update daily:

Ovulation Day: Positive OPK in the morning, felt ovulation pains on right side about 12 hours later that evening, DTD a few hours before

1 DPO: No symptoms

2 DPO: No symptoms

3 DPO: Sore BB's (but this often happens to me in LP), tired (again probably unrelated, didn't sleep well)

4 DPO: Mild cramping in the morning, sore nipples

5 DPO: Having to pee more than usual, like one every couple hours which isn't normal for me....other than that just mild boob tenderness and nothing else. Waiting impatiently.


----------



## 808malia

Alright, I am back again! Was really sick the week leading up to O, but fx we caught the egg just in time! :winkwink:

1dpo: super hopeful, I just want to be pregnant already! I have been trying for about 2yrs now and I just want it to happen...and stick![-o&lt;

2-4dpo: nothing really, just waiting...:coffee:

5dpo: some slight cramps in am...

6dpo: Haven't been sleeping very well... I wake up at 2 or 3am every night this week ](*,)

7dpo: Still not sleeping well, some light cramps, a bit of peach colored cm.

8dpo: Feel super hot and sweaty at night while sleeping, mild headache in am :dohh:

9dpo: woke up every hour last night ugh... was looking at my pregnancy test from yesterday and I swear I see a light shadow line! Husband said he thinks he sees it too! But it was from yesterday... so could it be false?:shrug: started spotting in the afternoon so I might be out this month...

10dpo: more spotting

11dpo/CD1: I'm out, on to next cycle....:nope:


----------



## NinjaPanda

aww, boo. Next time!


----------



## BABTTC123

Edited my post! 
Good news ^_^


----------



## BABTTC123

808- I am sorry to hear about af :< 
Is it normal for it to arrive so early?? 
I'm praying that somehow the bleeding is actually implantation!
I've heard of some women havin pretty heavy bleeding early in their pregnanvies and they think it's their period.


----------



## greenarcher

Congrats!! Change to GREEN!


----------



## NinjaPanda

OMG, I literally squealed out loud for you BAB!!!! ^.^ So happy for you!!! <3


----------



## DoubleLines

BABTTC123 said:


> Edited my post!
> Good news ^_^

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## BABTTC123

Thanks ^_^ 
Now it's the wait to see if it sticks! 
I've never had the massive glops of cm before ovulation, never had pink spotting before it and never had implantation pains.. so hopefully these signs mean that this baby is here to stay! 
I already got some prometrium and have an appointment set for the 17th :)


----------



## NinjaPanda

yay! Start taking a prenatal and baby aspirin too... that's what I'm on ^.^ Fingers crossed <3


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats!!


----------



## Aphy

Congrats Bab!!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

I figured ill post
Od on Sept 30

3 dpo... taste buds off, fruit juice tasted like liquid sugar, sharp low cramp, very vivid dream- i remember holding slippery baby, admiring her looks and feelinh how heavy she was- she aged to 2 in dream
4 dpo...very weak, dizzy, queasy, taste buds are off, breast pain
5 dpo...
6 dpo... snot like cm in the AM, mild nausea, gassy, exhaustion mixed w/ insomnia
7 dpo... taste buds are off, mild low back pain, loghtheaded after workout
8 dpo... very mild nausea, major insomnia, BM issues
9 dpo... insomnia, low back pain, hunger,heaviness in lower abdomen, light headed after workout
10 dpo.. insomnia, moderate low back pain
11 dpo.. yay, got some sleep, sore sensitive nipples like deep inside, so uncomfortable
12 dpo.. negative on cheapie, sore nipples, insomnia has returned

I have a long way to go still

Tested 7-9 dpo....BFN on IC
8 dpo....a very faint line showed up within two minutes, but its a shadow and not on the other tests.
12 dpo BFN


----------



## greenarcher

Okay, nearing the end of the TWW, so going to go ahead and add my symptoms...

2 DPO - some tan CM and a teeny brown spot.
3-4 DPO - AF-like cramping for a short period. Creamy CM
5 DPO - twinges. CP is MMM.
6 DPO - creamy CM
7 DPO - creamy CM. Constipated and gassy
8 DPO - creamy CM. lower backache. headache. localized, non-af cramping. BFN on IC.
9 DPO - Nada. BFN on IC (clinical guard).
10 DPO - Creamy CM. Non-af cramping. BFN on IC and EPT.
11 DPO - Non-af cramping in the am. AF-like cramping in PM. Feels like she's on her way. Cervix high, soft, and tightly closed. Backache. Slight nausea and decreased appetite. Gassy and bloated. Moody. Bit of a temp dip. BFN on FRER and shadow on EPT.
12 DPO (today) - Dry CM. Gassy and cramping (feels like gas, not AF). Food aversion and a tiny bit of nausea. BFN on IC. 2 major dizzy spells. Backache. Cramping turned to AF type. Body sore, tired (but I'm always tired). Peeing a lot in the afternoon. 
13 DPO - BFN FMU with IC. All symptoms seem to be gone, save for a tiny bit of lightheadedness. AF due tomorrow. Not using an expensive test until tomorrow morning, if no spotting and AF isn't here. 
Edit: Tan CM when checking CP, so no longer testing with expensive test tomorrow. Expecting AF tomorrow, right on time.
14 DPO - Tan CM never got darker, so I tested with a FRER w FMU. BFN. No symptoms today. Temps still up, but that's not abnormal. 

15 DPO (Oct 8)- AF is here


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> 808- I am sorry to hear about af :<
> Is it normal for it to arrive so early??
> I'm praying that somehow the bleeding is actually implantation!
> I've heard of some women havin pretty heavy bleeding early in their pregnanvies and they think it's their period.

Ya, I have a pretty short luteal phase, usually only about 10 days... Hopefully I'll catch it this cycle...

Congrats on your fabulous news!!! I am overly excited for you:happydance: And I pray that it's a sticky bean for you!!! :baby:


----------



## BABTTC123

Ninja- I've got the prentals covered ^_^
I'll look into the baby aspirin though.. I've heard a lot of people take it.

Green archer- your chart looks like you had a decent dip :3 
Also, you should pick up some 88cent tests from Walmart. They have been proving to be just as sensitive as the new frer are now days. 
Fx this is your month!!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Thanks BAB! I've got some ICs (about 4 left). Still BFN, but no spotting. I've been reading so much of this thread to see how many women didn't get BFPs until after 13 DPO. It happens, but it's not the norm. I really hope I'm one of the weird ones!


----------



## BABTTC123

It all depends on when the baby implants :) 
I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Me too green archer! Haha pretty sure the witch will be here tomorrow....


----------



## Mamana

Ever since ovulation, all I want to do is eat pizza and mexican food with a side of ice cream! SIGN?! hehe 

1 DPO: No symptoms. 
2 DPO: No symptoms. 
3 DPO: Slightly sore breasts. 
4 DPO: Creamy white CM, continued slightly sore breasts. Very restless sleep. Hot flashes.
5 DPO: Creamy white CM, continued slightly sore breasts. Very restless sleep. 
6 DPO: Creamy white CM, continued slightly sore breasts. Iritable especially at work. Overtired. Slept incredibly well at night.
7 DPO: Exhausted even though I slept super well. (coffee is not helping) Fuzzy feeling in head, dizzy spells and slight headache. Slightly sore breasts still. Feeling of rapid heartbeat...
I've been overly hot all day. My SO says my cheeks are flushed and I had him feel my head for fever. Couldn't resist so I peed on a stick... BFN, cried :(.
8 DPO: Slept well but still tiiiired. SORE breasts. (Feels like I've been punched in the boobs :haha:) No discharge at all today. not sure if this is a symptom buy my gums are really sore. headachey. 100.1 degree fever.


----------



## OhHappyZ

My September Cycle. I used preseed once (I kept forgetting). Five days leading up to O I drank a glass of grapefruit juice every night, definitely noticed an increase in CM for the rest of the month, like wow. Five days following O I ate pineapple core. I increased my vitamin D this month at the recommendation of my dr. I quit caffeine. And I drank water like it was my job. 

1-2DPO: Super creamy
3DPO: Creamy, Bloated, Gassy, Extra Hungry, Increased Sex Drive
4DPO: Creamy, Bloated, Cramps
5DPO: Creamy, Gassy, Headache
6DPO: Creamy, Headache
7-8DPO: Crazy Creamy, Sore Boobs
9DPO: Creamy, Backache, Cramps, Sore Boobs
10DPO: Watery, Spotting, Emotional, Irritability, Sore Boobs
11DPO: Spotting, Sore Boobs
12DPO: :witch:

With how much creamy cm I had, I really thought I caught it this month, but nah. Dumb witch had to come and ruin my day. On to month 6.


----------



## Mamana

Has anyone on here tested too early, gotten a BFN and then ended up being pregnant? I'm devastated. I decided to test tonight. I'm only 7 DPO and I know, logically, it's way too early but I'm really emotional over this BFN.


----------



## BABTTC123

Mamana said:


> Has anyone on here tested too early, gotten a BFN and then ended up being pregnant? I'm devastated. I decided to test tonight. I'm only 7 DPO and I know, logically, it's way too early but I'm really emotional over this BFN.

Most implantation doesn't occur until at least 8 dpo so that's definitely way too early to get a bfp :) 
Honestly, I think the people who claim they get a bfp before 10 dpo don't know how to track ovulation lol 
Wait until at least 10 or 11 dpo before testing again. Nothing should show until then.
Baby dust and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## greenarcher

Seriously, 7 dpo is WAY early. Lots of people go on to get bfps. Day 10 is good for testing, later if you can manage it


----------



## Dragonfly8491

1dpo feel like getting a cold
2dpo feels like i am getting a cold
3dpo the sam
4dpo the same
5dpo cold is going away
6dpo nothing, feeling wet down there, lots of cm - white and creamy
7dpo like 6 dpo
8dpo same
9dpo same
10dpo BFN my stomach is often upset because i am lactose intolerant and i eat milk products anyway, from that day it was the closest thing to constipation i get... normal stomach :D
11dpo nothing
12dpo cramping, thought af was coming
13dpo same as 12dpo, but getting dry
14dpo same 
15dpo af due, cramping, feeling depressed and unhappy :D
16dpo today tested, BFP cramping a bit

I have checked CP couple of times but seemed firm

Now i have to figure out a creative way to tell my boyfriend woohoooooo


----------



## DoubleLines

Mamana said:


> Has anyone on here tested too early, gotten a BFN and then ended up being pregnant? I'm devastated. I decided to test tonight. I'm only 7 DPO and I know, logically, it's way too early but I'm really emotional over this BFN.

Yes! 7dpo is so early! I am now pregnant but got a BFN 7dpo, 8dpo, 9dp and finally a squinter on 10dpo. Now it's blazing :)

Don't give up hope yet - some people don't get a BFP until 2 days after they implant (and you can implant on 10dpo!) fx for you


----------



## DoubleLines

Dragonfly8491 said:


> 1dpo feel like getting a cold
> 2dpo feels like i am getting a cold
> 3dpo the sam
> 4dpo the same
> 5dpo cold is going away
> 6dpo nothing, feeling wet down there, lots of cm - white and creamy
> 7dpo like 6 dpo
> 8dpo same
> 9dpo same
> 10dpo BFN my stomach is often upset because i am lactose intolerant and i eat milk products anyway, from that day it was the closest thing to constipation i get... normal stomach :D
> 11dpo nothing
> 12dpo cramping, thought af was coming
> 13dpo same as 12dpo, but getting dry
> 14dpo same
> 15dpo af due, cramping, feeling depressed and unhappy :D
> 16dpo today tested, BFP cramping a bit
> 
> I have checked CP couple of times but seemed firm
> 
> Now i have to figure out a creative way to tell my boyfriend woohoooooo

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats dragonfly!!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats dragonfly!!


----------



## greenarcher

greenarcher said:


> Okay, nearing the end of the TWW, so going to go ahead and add my symptoms...
> 
> 2 DPO - some tan CM and a teeny brown spot.
> 3-4 DPO - AF-like cramping for a short period. Creamy CM
> 5 DPO - twinges. CP is MMM.
> 6 DPO - creamy CM
> 7 DPO - creamy CM. Constipated and gassy
> 8 DPO - creamy CM. lower backache. headache. localized, non-af cramping. BFN on IC.
> 9 DPO - Nada. BFN on IC (clinical guard).
> 10 DPO - Creamy CM. Non-af cramping. BFN on IC and EPT.
> 11 DPO - Non-af cramping in the am. AF-like cramping in PM. Feels like she's on her way. Cervix high, soft, and tightly closed. Backache. Slight nausea and decreased appetite. Gassy and bloated. Moody. Bit of a temp dip. BFN on FRER and shadow on EPT.
> 12 DPO (today) - Dry CM. Gassy and cramping (feels like gas, not AF). Food aversion and a tiny bit of nausea. BFN on IC. 2 major dizzy spells. Backache. Cramping turned to AF type. Body sore, tired (but I'm always tired). Peeing a lot in the afternoon.
> 13 DPO - BFN FMU with IC. All symptoms seem to be gone, save for a tiny bit of lightheadedness. AF due tomorrow. Not using an expensive test until tomorrow morning, if no spotting and AF isn't here.
> Edit: Tan CM when checking CP, so no longer testing with expensive test tomorrow. Expecting AF tomorrow, right on time.
> 14 DPO - Tan CM never got darker, so I tested with a FRER w FMU. BFN. No symptoms today. Temps still up, but that's not abnormal.
> 
> 15 DPO (Oct 8)- testing again with an expensive test if no AF yet.

14 DPO and a BFN on FRER. Why do I keep paying for negatives?


----------



## chocolatechip

Just wanted to share the symptoms before my BFP. I have spent hours pouring through this thread so I thought I'd share my experience.

1dpo: NO nipple soreness after ovulation. The only time I ever had this happen was the lats time I got pregnant. I know 1dpo is way too early to have symptoms but this was a weird coincidence.
-some leftover O pains
-extremely tired in the evening

2dpo: sore breasts (but still no nipple pain)

3dpo: minor twinges here and there (stretching and pulling)
-dry throat
-occasional sore breasts (tops and sides mostly)
-some intermittent stomach aches and pains throughout the day

4dpo: Extremely gassy cramps (felt like trapped wind)
-one markedly rough moment after lunch where the cramps caused me to double over but it ended quickly (implantation?)
-creamy white cm on underwear
-heartburn after dinner

5dpo: heartburn and nausea from 1-5PM
-creamy cm on underwear again but not much
-nausea starts up again at night

6dpo: heartburn every time I ate anything 
-nausea starts at 8PM
-extreme fatigue also begins at 8PM

7dpo: heartburn and nausea again, seemingly getting worse
-very hot
-a few sharp twinges in left breast

8dpo: mild breast aching and flutters throughout the day
-dry mouth
-no acne yet (usually I have a major breakout mid-TWW, skin remained clear and still has)
-creamy CM on underwear
-nausea and heartburn begin at 9PM

9dpo: a bit of nausea in the morning
-minor breast pain
-exhausted after work
-creamy CM on underwear

10dpo: low grade AF cramps throughout the day
-breast pain 
-very tired after dinner

11dpo: nausea on and off (really extreme right before lunch)
-low grade AF cramps on and off
-tired after work
-breast flutters and twinges
-heartburn late at night

12dpo: gentle ovulation-like pains on the right side
-exhausted (but we also moved on this day)
-some acne starting but nothing like usual breakout

13dpo: nausea hits right after lunch and persists for 5 hours
-huge spread of creamy CM on underwear
-areola pain (tight and stretched feeling)
-itchy left nipple
-dry mouth, extreme thirst
-light ovulation pain followed by relentless tugging under the bellybutton
-heartburn right before bed

14 dpo: constant, sore aching breasts (largely focused in areolas)
-tired after work
-nausea after lunch for a couple hours

15dpo: woke up to extreme AF cramps (had them throughout the night as well)
-cramps mostly dissipate by 11AM but still remnants of stomach pain
-one bout of nausea from 8PM until bedtime

16dpo: AF cramps are all gone
-sore, punched-feeling breasts
-breasts hurt when going up and down stairs
-some nausea after lunch but mostly fatigue
-lots of twinges and stretchy feelings
-tingly "tickled" breast feeling
-gas after dinner (quite a bit)

17dpo: Couldn't finish breakfast, appetite waning
-hurting left nipple and itchy sensitive right nipple
-school glue wet CM (checked internally)
-breasts quite sore
-some nausea, weakness, and fatigue
-occasional hot flashes

17dpo was the first day I tested and I got my BFP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=969253&stc=1&d=1475890864
 



Attached Files:







altercorop.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 209


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats!!


----------



## OilyMamma

O day- slightly sore bbs. Tired. 
1dpo- nothing
2dpo- nothing
3dpo- tired, gas, cramps, 
4dpo- backpain. Tired. irritable
5dpo- so tired! Very irritable. Nauseated in waves all day
6dpo- waves of nausea, tired, irritable, backpain, lots of creamy cm
7dpo- too busy making thanksgiving dinner to notice. Waves of nausea was obvious.
8dpo- waves of nausea seem to be getting stronger. Headache. Tired. Dry cm.
9dpo- super nauseated in the am. Took a test with 3rd morning urine and Bam! Bright pink strong BFP.
(Bfp on my sons original due date..aw lol) persistent headache.

10dpo- minor AF like cramping. Back pain, waves of nausea continue, aversion to coffee, tired.. very very tired. Headache has reduced but it still lingering. Definitely having a surge of hormones lol.


BFP BFP BFP!! Woohoo!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats!! This has been a lucky month so far for you lovely ladies &#128156;


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Oily!!!!! So happy for you! H&H 9 months!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats ladies ^_^ 
Obviously this is the fertile season haha


----------



## Ad0rkkable

I really enjoy this thread so I'm going to add what symptoms I've been feeling so far.

CD16 (10/07)- Ovulation confirmed by BBT
1-3DPO - No noticeable symptoms
4DPO - AM No noticeable symptoms. I'm the afternoon started to feel some pinching/twinges on my left side. Creamy CM
5DPO - More of the same cramping/twinges also accompanied by a general feeling of fullness in lower abdomen. Slight back pain, Irritable/moody in the evening.
6DPO - Had vivid dreams. Same abdominal cramping again with some back pain. A little moody/emotional in evening
7DPO - woke up around 2am difficulty falling back to sleep. Cramps/fullness not as noticeable but still present. Performed serum HCG on self came back as 0, I know it's early but feeling disappointed and emotional about the result. White creamy CM, some in underwear 
8DPO - Cramps, some nausea, white creamy CM, a little emotional. 
9DPO- No noticeable symptoms. Maybe a little bit of cramping still. Creamy CM but less of it. Some lower abdominal discomfort while BDing
10DPO - Had some cramping during the night and also had a dream that I got a BFP. Tested FMU :bfn: . Some nausea in the morning. In late afternoon had some creamy/white CM mixed with EWCM that was pretty stretchy (TMI) felt very run down and tired, was in bed by 8.
11DPO - BBT went up to 98.29 which is the highest it's ever been (maybe because it got warm out again?) Occasional feeling of nausea, feel like I want to gag. Other than that I feel pretty good today.... I take that back, definitely very nauseus today. Had my usual yogurt and was actually gagging/almost threw up afterwards... stomach has felt quesy since. In the evening my CM went from creamy to wet/watery. Figured body was preparing for AF's arrival.
12DPO- Had some cramping over night, I was positive that AF was coming. Woke up and my temp had dropped, checked CM had brown old blood mixed in, still wet assumed this is my typical spotting before AF. DH asked me to take a HPT anyway and of course BFN. Brown discharge disappeared throughout the day and CM was just wet. Cervix was high. Still pessimistic that AF is coming was cranky and very irritable. A little nausea when making dinner asleep by 830 on the couch.
13 DPO (AF due) - woke up did HPT test for the heck of it after checking CM and there was no sign of blood. Swore I saw a very very very very very very faint line. Asked for DH opinion and he thought he saw it too but only in good light. Not getting hopes up. Couldn't resist the temptation to check my serum HCG at work so I did and it was 12 mIU/mL I got my :bfp: !!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Great idea for a thread!

So here are my symptoms and I'll update as I go along. Good luck everyone and baby dust to all!

1-2dpo 
nothing to note

3dpo 
spot appeared on face from nowhere (don't normally get spots any more)
Bleeding gums when brushing teeth 
Feeling like bladder full but didn't need to pee 
Burning feeling in right ear (weird?)

4dpo
Dull ache in uterus, some twitches
Feeling weirdly full and heavy in lower abdomen

5dpo nothing much, some odd feelings in lower abdomen, some irritability, some white CM but now unsure if it could be an infection

6dpo-7dpo again nothing much, the odd twinge but that could just be gas!!

8dpo - feeling slightly crampy, very irritable, sore left bb, hungry, gassy BFN on ic

9dpo - slightly crampy again, gassy, hungry, sore left bb then both sore at the sides, tired, BFN on ic, getting the feeling I'm out this month

10dpo very bloated, stomach very hard, frequent urination, cramps, irritable BFN on ic, gums bleeding quite badly when brushing this evening 

11dpo slightly sore bbs really bad cramps like AF is coming BFN on IC

12 dpo more cramps but not as bad today only light, some twinges, very irritable! BFN on frer, think I'm out this month

13dpo still having cramps but more convinced they are AF coming now, feeling quite wet whereas previous days I have been very dry. Bbs more sore today. BFN on Asda cheapie with SMU held for 3 hours. Expecting to see pre-AF spotting today. Shooting pains in my armpit.

14dpo BFN again with FMU, surely AF is on her way??? Achey cramps, bbs still sore. Think AF should be due today or tomorrow.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I have been reading over this thread for like a week now I love reading peoples bfp stories or trying to conceive stories. Anyway I have decided to join in :) Here it goes

1dpo nausea cramps and bloating which is all post o symptoms for me
2dpo nausea gassy and headache creamy cm
3dpo nausea and backache creamy cm
4dpo nausea heartburn fatigue and tender breasts I am breastfeeding my 8 month old and my nipples have been sore to feed today creamy cm
5dpo huge dip in temp nausea cramps gassy backache diarrhea (sorry tmi) really bad dizziness today as well I felt as if I would fall over constantly creamy cm
6po spotting at about 9am that lasted until midday just brown watery nausea on and off cramps frequent urination gassy tender breasts decreased appetite I was not interestedd in food at all big spike in temp, heightened sense of smell
7dpo nausea has settled down now, temp still high, cramps on and off like heavy dull pains in lower abdomen and back, fatigue, frequent urination, tender breasts again especially when feeding bubs. 
This has been our first month ntnp I 100% want to try but hubby is still on the fence as we already have 3 boys :) :) :) I have had ib with every pregnancy so this cycle looks pretty promising but I don't want to get my hopes up just yet. I stupidly tested today and of course bfn


----------



## Gypsy99

I wasn't going to track but this is not working!! I've guessed my DPO though.

1-2DPO: 
3DPO: 
4DPO: 
5DPO: 
6DPO: 
7DPO: 
8DPO: Creamy milk like CM, medium cervix slightly open and low. Slight cramps - temp 36.5C
9DPO: Not much CM, CP - Hard, slightly open and low - cramps still - Temp 36.3C
10dpo: crampy, bloated. Temp 36.3 again. No signs of spotting or AF, but two days temp drop is confusing me.
11dpo: still cramping, breasts sensitive. Low cervix hard and slightly open. AF due Sunday. Temp has gone up slightly 35.4 C. Lets see what tomorrow brings....
12dpo - AF cramps again. Temp 36.4 again, CP medium, hard, closed. No breast pain, no nausea not tired. A bit stressed at the moment though.
13dpo - AF pains, strong lower back pain. Doing no 2's like a champ. (I'm isually really irregular). Temp 36.4 honestly my body is saying here's AF oh but wait there's no blood. Felt like I was hungover in the morning too. Weird.
14dpo - temp 36.3 but bad sleep, vivid dreams, bloated so don't trust it. Sex drive up this am. Bded. CP was harder to reach but hard and soft. Quite achy still lower back and legs. 
Very dry downstairs although sex drive is up.
15dpo - temp 36.1 started bleeding. But quite a medium to light period instead of a heavy nasty debilitating one. Hopefully that laparoscopy worked after all.


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Ad0rkkable said:


> I really enjoy this thread so I'm going to add what symptoms I've been feeling so far.
> 
> CD16 (10/07)- Ovulation confirmed by BBT
> 1-3DPO - No noticeable symptoms
> 4DPO - AM No noticeable symptoms. I'm the afternoon started to feel some pinching/twinges on my left side. Creamy CM
> 5DPO - More of the same cramping/twinges also accompanied by a general feeling of fullness in lower abdomen. Slight back pain, Irritable/moody in the evening.
> 6DPO - Had vivid dreams. Same abdominal cramping again with some back pain. A little moody/emotional in evening
> 7DPO - woke up around 2am difficulty falling back to sleep. Cramps/fullness not as noticeable but still present. Performed serum HCG on self came back as 0, I know it's early but feeling disappointed and emotional about the result. White creamy CM, some in underwear
> 8DPO - Cramps, some nausea, white creamy CM, a little emotional.
> 9DPO- No noticeable symptoms. Maybe a little bit of cramping still. Creamy CM but less of it. Some lower abdominal discomfort while BDing
> 10DPO - Had some cramping during the night and also had a dream that I got a BFP. Tested FMU :bfn: . Some nausea in the morning. In late afternoon had some creamy/white CM mixed with EWCM that was pretty stretchy (TMI) felt very run down and tired, was in bed by 8.
> 11DPO - BBT went up to 98.29 which is the highest it's ever been (maybe because it got warm out again?) Occasional feeling of nausea, feel like I want to gag. Other than that I feel pretty good today.... I take that back, definitely very nauseus today. Had my usual yogurt and was actually gagging/almost threw up afterwards... stomach has felt quesy since. In the evening my CM went from creamy to wet/watery. Figured body was preparing for AF's arrival.
> 12DPO- Had some cramping over night, I was positive that AF was coming. Woke up and my temp had dropped, checked CM had brown old blood mixed in, still wet assumed this is my typical spotting before AF. DH asked me to take a HPT anyway and of course BFN. Brown discharge disappeared throughout the day and CM was just wet. Cervix was high. Still pessimistic that AF is coming was cranky and very irritable. A little nausea when making dinner asleep by 830 on the couch.
> 13 DPO (AF due) - woke up did HPT test for the heck of it after checking CM and there was no sign of blood. Swore I saw a very very very very very very faint line. Asked for DH opinion and he thought he saw it too but only in good light. Not getting hopes up. Couldn't resist the temptation to check my serum HCG at work so I did and it was 12 mIU/mL I got my :bfp: !!!!!!!


Got my :bfp: !!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## Gypsy99

:happydance: yay congratulations!!


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats!!!


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:

Cd18: EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
Cd19: Increased sex drive,


----------



## Helenjayne

Hi everybody!

I am currently 10dpo (I think) I have POAS loads due to being paranoid from the symptoms! Every time I google or look at forums I've found loads of people that have had the same, but then when I get to the end of the forum it doesn't say how it turned out for them either BFP OR BFN. Totally confused :-( and desperate for a BFP!

So here goes, 

On ovulation day I felt a gush (thought it was AF) but it was just watery white CM. DTD That evening. 

Next morning when I wiped there was a small hairline streak of red blood I have never ever seen this before.

3dpo- mega sex drive

6dpo - woke up with cold sweats absolutely soaked, quite spotty on chin, bloated in the morning even though not eaten anything 

7dpo- really bad mood, lower back pain, stabbing pain in right ovary for about 2 minutes then nothing, stuffy nose and dry throat 

8dpo- felt like I was getting a cold in the morning but then went away, headaches, heartburn in the morning, back pain, cramps feels like on the right ovary side all day, CM when examined has consistency of a yellow like tacky glue, in the evening felt exhausted and aching all over. Thought AF arrived in evening but just CM

9dpo - feeling achy all over when woke up, then nothing BFN

10dpo - nothing! And a BFN

I have stopped the mini pill nearly 4 weeks ago, so I am hoping all of the pill has left my system by now. Has anyone had any similar symptoms? Or am I just extremely hopeful? Any advice or experience I would appreciate :wacko:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Trigger- Slight nausea, tired, cramps
1dpt- slight nausea, tired, not hungry but hungry. cramps
2dpt/O- Extreme nausea. :sick: Severe O type pains! Tired. cramps
3dpt/1dpo- nausea, EMOTIONAL!!! O pains/cramps. Tired
4dpt/2dpo- EXTREME nausea O pains/cramps. Tired. Emotional. Backache. 
5dpt/3dpo- slight tender boobs. slight cramps
6dpt/4dpo- Frequent BM, Left ovary twinges/pain. Tender breasts.
7dpt/5dpo- emotional, slight nausea, tender breasts
8dpt/6dpo- slight tender boobs, ovary twinges
_(Progesterone Test was 4.3)_ 9dpt/7dpo- slight tender boobs, VERY emotional- i lost my cool on the server at dinner. 
10dpt/8dpo- Slight tender boobs, frequent BM
11dpt/9dpo- slight tender boobs, AF like cramps
12dpt/10dpo- tender boobs, tinged CM ( IMPLANT ?????), AF like cramps
13dpt/11dpo-
14dpt/12dpo-
15dpt/13dpo-
16dpt/14dpo-
17dpt/15dpo-
_(AF DUE)_18dpt/16dpo-


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:

Cd18: EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
Cd19/Oday: Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.

1-3dpo: Not much, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;


----------



## Helenjayne

Helenjayne said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am currently 10dpo (I think) I have POAS loads due to being paranoid from the symptoms! Every time I google or look at forums I've found loads of people that have had the same, but then when I get to the end of the forum it doesn't say how it turned out for them either BFP OR BFN. Totally confused :-( and desperate for a BFP!
> 
> So here goes,
> 
> On ovulation day I felt a gush (thought it was AF) but it was just watery white CM. DTD That evening.
> 
> Next morning when I wiped there was a small hairline streak of red blood I have never ever seen this before.
> 
> 3dpo- mega sex drive
> 
> 6dpo - woke up with cold sweats absolutely soaked, quite spotty on chin, bloated in the morning even though not eaten anything
> 
> 7dpo- really bad mood, lower back pain, stabbing pain in right ovary for about 2 minutes then nothing, stuffy nose and dry throat
> 
> 8dpo- felt like I was getting a cold in the morning but then went away, headaches, heartburn in the morning, back pain, cramps feels like on the right ovary side all day, CM when examined has consistency of a yellow like tacky glue, in the evening felt exhausted and aching all over. Thought AF arrived in evening but just CM
> 
> 9dpo - feeling achy all over when woke up, then nothing BFN
> 
> 10dpo - nothing! And a BFN
> 
> I have stopped the mini pill nearly 4 weeks ago, so I am hoping all of the pill has left my system by now. Has anyone had any similar symptoms? Or am I just extremely hopeful? Any advice or experience I would appreciate :wacko:

AF arrived yesterday


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sorry the witch got you Helen :hug:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:

*Cd18:* EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
*Cd19/Oday:* Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
*1-3dpo:* Not much, some light pink spotting from ovulation, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
*4dpo:* Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.
*5dpo:* Gassy and bloated, over slept this morning by about 45mins which is very unlike myself ( I usually wake up the same time everyday without an alarm clock):sleep: ate a few pieces of Halloween candy in my office today and then felt a bit nauseous after :shrug:
*6dpo:* Gassy, hot and restless while sleeping, feeling annoyed and irritable about almost everything today :growlmad: some slight cramps on left side this morning.
*7dpo:* More slight cramps on left side, some very light pink spotting when checking CP ( could be IB???):huh: Please god let this be a good sign [-o&lt; Still gassy, started feeling more hungry yesterday into today, felt even hotter last night while sleeping,


----------



## Yoomee

I am currently 2 days late (CD29 on a usual 27 day cycle). I tested CD28 and today and got BFNs. I thought I O'd around CD13 (just based on when I've O'd in the past) and had IB from CD21 through CD26, but I spoke to a nurse today who thinks my spotting was actually post ovulation spotting, so that throws my entire charting off. So for the purposes of this post I will just use CDs since I really don't know when I O'd.

*Symptoms: *
CD27 - slight cramping & achy legs
CD28 (1 day late) - twinges in abdomen, achy legs, frequent urination
CD29 (2 days late) - twinges in abdomen, achy legs, much more frequent urination, nausea when I tried to eat lunch (I couldn't even finish eating), lack of appetite 
CD30 (3 days late) - achy body, slight nausea, head feels heavy with mild headache, lack of appetite
CD31 (4 days late) - backache, slight nausea, mild headache, bloated, lack of appetite and nothing sounds appetizing to eat!

*Game plan* - Nurse told me to test again on Friday (CD 32 and 5 days late) if AF doesn't arrive. If still negative then go in for a blood test to confirm positive/negative.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Hi all :)

I'm back TTC #2 after having my baby boy in Nov last year. We were so lucky to concieve him first cycle TTC and not sure if we'll have the same luck this time, I am breastfeeding so my cycles are a bit erratic. But thinking I O'd on Monday so currently 2DPO? With my son I had IB at 6dpo and felt like I had a cold around when I got my bfp at 13dpo. IC's were very faint but test from the chemist was very strong so will probs try different tests from 10dpo!! (if I can hold out lol!!)

1dpo - ewcm and crampy/ full feeling on left side of abdomen 
2dpo - I have a cough, sore throat and stuffy nose and am really thirsty and hungry
3dpo - creamy white cm
4dpo - slight cramping, tender boobs/nipples, thirsty
5dpo - gloopy creamy cm, tired and irritable
6dpo - thirsty, shooting pains in cervix, gassy, stuffy nose, sore throat, creamy cm, felt like poas but only have opks - got a strong pos - wtf? :(
7dpo - poas - BFN of course :( no sign of IB :( This evening heavy crampy feeling and aching upper thighs.
8dpo - bfn, still getting creamy stretchy cm - like ewcm but white..??
9dpo - FRER - neg. Ok pretty sure I am not pregnant and didn't o when I thought I did. Pretty sure I o'd around when I got the dark opk on what I thought was 6dpo. My cycles have gotten longer and longer since my period came back after having my LO. I usually have 28 day cycles and now they seem to be around 35 days or so. So next month we'll try and BD every 2-3 days over a longer period of time (hard to do with a 1yo :( )
10dpo - feeling confused. Uncharacteristically tired last night and today, emotional and teary. I had o spotting a few days before I thought I o'd. I then had a very pos opk at 6dpo. I don't use opks usually so nothing really to compare it to but then at 7dpo opk was stark white. So basically I don't know what's going on :(
11dpo - bfn
12dpo - bfn. Extremely nauseated :(
13dpo - AF has arrived :(


----------



## BABTTC123

808malia said:


> Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:
> 
> Cd18: EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
> Cd19/Oday: Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
> 
> 1-3dpo: Not much, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
> 
> 4dpo: Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.

This needs to be your month!! 
Your symptoms are very promising so far :3


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:
> 
> Cd18: EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
> Cd19/Oday: Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
> 
> 1-3dpo: Not much, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
> 
> 4dpo: Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.
> 
> This needs to be your month!!
> Your symptoms are very promising so far :3Click to expand...

Thanks girly, I sure hope so!


----------



## krissie328

1 dpo- ewcm, lots of cramping, tender nipples
2 dpo- continued cramping and excessive saliva, cm has turned creamy, tender nipples 
3 dpo- cramps and a slight lower backache, tender nipples
4 dpo- tender nipples, slightly crampy
5 dpo- pinching feeling in pelvis/uterus, tender nipped, fatigue (started progesterone at 4 dpo)
6 dpo- lots of creamy cm, nipples significantly less tender today, fatigue and a headache his evening.
7 dpo- still lots of creamy cm, nipples back to being tender and hurting when I was in bed, fatigue, backache, cramps pretty constant all morning and an intense stabbing pain on my right side.
8 dpo- fatigue, horrible aversions to smell, emotional, irritable, light cramps
9 dpo- fatigue, irritable, intense pinching on left side (lasted a few mins)
10 dpo- fatigue, dizziness, negative hpt
11 dpo- fatigue, nausea, a lot of cramping, skin breakout (typical PMS)
12 dpo- more cramping
13 dpo- af arrived :cry:


----------



## Jbugsmom

So I recently signed up for this forum.. I am currently 16 DPO and have had early symptoms of pregnancy with several BFN! 
DPO 1-7 no symptoms
DPO 8- light pink spotting ( only when wiping)
DPO 9-10 windy- IB- slight cramping BFN
DPO 12 cramping on right side only vivid dreams- increased CM
DPO 13-17 increased CM- cramping I think af is coming!
BFN! Today :(


----------



## meg_bellamy

Jbugsmom said:


> So I recently signed up for this forum.. I am currently 16 DPO and have had early symptoms of pregnancy with several BFN!
> DPO 1-7 no symptoms
> DPO 8- light pink spotting ( only when wiping)
> DPO 9-10 windy- IB- slight cramping BFN
> DPO 12 cramping on right side only vivid dreams- increased CM
> DPO 13-17 increased CM- cramping I think af is coming!
> BFN! Today :(

Sorry :cry::cry:


----------



## Jbugsmom

meg_bellamy said:


> Jbugsmom said:
> 
> 
> So I recently signed up for this forum.. I am currently 16 DPO and have had early symptoms of pregnancy with several BFN!
> DPO 1-7 no symptoms
> DPO 8- light pink spotting ( only when wiping)
> DPO 9-10 windy- IB- slight cramping BFN
> DPO 12 cramping on right side only vivid dreams- increased CM
> DPO 13-17 increased CM- cramping I think af is coming!
> BFN! Today :(
> 
> Sorry :cry::cry:Click to expand...

I forgot to mention the sore breast (more like heavy it doesn't hurt to touch!) still no AF today!


----------



## NinjaPanda

I'm rooting for you malia! Sticky bean vibes!!!!!


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> I'm rooting for you malia! Sticky bean vibes!!!!!

Thanks girl! I am so hopeful!!! I'm glad your pregnancy seems to be going well for you!:hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:

*Cd18:* EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
*Cd19/Oday:* Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
*1-3dpo:* Not much, some light pink spotting from ovulation, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
*4dpo:* Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.
*5dpo:* Gassy and bloated, over slept this morning by about 45mins which is very unlike myself ( I usually wake up the same time everyday without an alarm clock):sleep: ate a few pieces of Halloween candy in my office today and then felt a bit nauseous after :shrug:
*6dpo:* Gassy, hot and restless while sleeping, feeling annoyed and irritable about almost everything today :growlmad: some slight cramps on left side this morning.
*7dpo:* More slight cramps on left side, some very light pink spotting when checking CP ( could be IB???):huh: Please god let this be a good sign [-o&lt; Still gassy, started feeling more hungry yesterday into today, felt even hotter last night while sleeping, tested on an internet cheapie test and BFN... Weird dreams at night
*8dpo:* sleepy/tired, some spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
*9dpo:* gassy, sleepy, slight nausea in am, more spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
*10dpo:* increased sex drive, still having some spotting, and some af type cramps, probably gonna be out by this evening or tomorrow...


----------



## Aphy

Though FF hasn't given me my cross hairs yet,I definitely O'd Tuesday/Wednesday so I am putting myself as 3dpo today.

1dpo- bloated and gassy
2dpo- slept really badly,tired,nausea, AF like crampiness
3dpo- migraine,AF like tenseness,feels like abdomen is bruised inside
4dpo-migraine,AF like tense feeling in abdomen
5dpo- AF like tense feeling,side of bbs getting sore,dark veins all over my body
6dpo- AF like tenseness, woken up at 03:00am with throbbing pain in left ovary region lasted about 5 min, tiredness, sore side bbs, throbbing again later the evening
7dpo- tiredness, sore side bbs, dizzy at times when getting up
8dpo- sore and swollen bbs,temp dip this morning,insomnia at night
9dpo-tired,sore bbs (BFN)
10dpo-sore bbs (BFN)
11dpo- sore bbs (temp slowly dropping), exhausted during the day,irritable mood and tearful,migraine,nausea


----------



## belle_

Hi all! New to this forum but have followed along for a few months. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP! :happydance:

DH and I are 26 years old, recently married and NTNP. So, I don't track much other than CM but this month I did use a OPK. He works out of town a lot so if the dates line up (and they did this month) we are excited to see if we get a BFP! 
I haven't tracked symptoms day by day but here is an idea:
1-5dpo: vivid dreams, taste has changed, weird food cravings, cramping
6dpo - uneasy feeling, extremely painful cramping lasting about 15 mins and passed, pinching feeling, vivid dreams
7-10dpo - exhausted during the day (had to nap at work!) vivid dreams, taste still changed, cramping, gassy, emotional, lower back pain
11-14dpo - insomnia! Cannot sleep but exhausted! Vivid dreams continue,emotional, cramping continues, low in abdomen. Lower back pain, Breasts feel full and sensitive. Took New Choice hpt today on 14dpo showed positive immediately for 2 mins but faded before the 5 minute reading mark?? Anyone have input on this - I assume it's not a BFP because it wasn't positive at the reading time?

Due to test again when AF is due on 17dpo (if I can wait that long)

:dust:


----------



## confuzion

I loved using this thread to track my symptoms last time I was TTC so excited to do it again!

*1 DPO:* Nothing yet! Bloated and gassy but have been all week :(
*2 DPO:* Feeling pretty good. No symptoms and I wouldn't expect any at this point.
*3 DPO:* Sooo bloated and Sooo gassy. Going to blame last nights dinner.
*4 DPO:* Ugh still bloated and extremely gassy. Like constantly tooting--sorry Tmi. I'm starting to think my tummy doesn't agree with eggs. Been out of practice with TTC and I forgot how slow this tww goes lol.
*5 DPO:* Gassiness is better now that I've temporarily eliminated eggs from my diet. No symptoms today.
*6 DPO:* Pimple on my forehead. I think I got a pimple with my daughter too. I don't really get pimples that often so first real 'symptom'--maybe.
*7 DPO:* My face is just looking blotchy. Lower back pain. My gums are bleeding (I floss every night so what the). And of course bloated. The symptom spotting has really begun lol. Took a test BFN.
*8 DPO:* Nothing at all today. BFN. Feeling discouraged.
*9 DPO:* Funny feelings in my uterus today. Feeling jittery. Doing #2 more often (not complaining since I was a little constipated before). And soooo cold. Faint BFP I think. Will confirm with another test later tonight or tomorrow morning.

Couldn't wait til the evening. Tested again in the afternoon. :bfp:


----------



## Heatherga2015

1-8dpo- nothing

9dpo - SEVERELY NAUSEATED! but no throwing up. took a test and bfn. my body sucks!


----------



## MamaPlus2

1 to 5 dpo: nadda 
5 to 7 dpo: weird discoloration on one nipple
8 to 10 dpo: blue veins all over one breast and across chest (hubby noticed it from across the room), same breast fuller than usual. 
10 to 12 dpo: Not much else to report. Bfn 11 dpo. Af came evening of 12 dpo


----------



## 808malia

Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:

*Cd18:* EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
*Cd19/Oday:* Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
*1-3dpo:* Not much, some light pink spotting from ovulation, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
*4dpo:* Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.
*5dpo:* Gassy and bloated, over slept this morning by about 45mins which is very unlike myself ( I usually wake up the same time everyday without an alarm clock):sleep: ate a few pieces of Halloween candy in my office today and then felt a bit nauseous after :shrug:
*6dpo:* Gassy, hot and restless while sleeping, feeling annoyed and irritable about almost everything today :growlmad: some slight cramps on left side this morning.
*7dpo:* More slight cramps on left side, some very light pink spotting when checking CP ( could be IB???):huh: Please god let this be a good sign [-o&lt; Still gassy, started feeling more hungry yesterday into today, felt even hotter last night while sleeping, tested on an internet cheapie test and BFN... Weird dreams at night
*8dpo:* sleepy/tired, some spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
*9dpo:* gassy, sleepy, slight nausea in am, more spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
*10dpo:* increased sex drive, still having some spotting, and some af type cramps, probably gonna be out by this evening or tomorrow... tested on my lunch break and it is positive!!!:bfp: Not even a squinter, like a totally visible pink line, not dark but totally there!!! I can't freaking believe it!!! Please, please, please stick baby!:baby: :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## meg_bellamy

808malia said:


> Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:
> 
> *Cd18:* EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
> *Cd19/Oday:* Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
> *1-3dpo:* Not much, some light pink spotting from ovulation, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
> *4dpo:* Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.
> *5dpo:* Gassy and bloated, over slept this morning by about 45mins which is very unlike myself ( I usually wake up the same time everyday without an alarm clock):sleep: ate a few pieces of Halloween candy in my office today and then felt a bit nauseous after :shrug:
> *6dpo:* Gassy, hot and restless while sleeping, feeling annoyed and irritable about almost everything today :growlmad: some slight cramps on left side this morning.
> *7dpo:* More slight cramps on left side, some very light pink spotting when checking CP ( could be IB???):huh: Please god let this be a good sign [-o&lt; Still gassy, started feeling more hungry yesterday into today, felt even hotter last night while sleeping, tested on an internet cheapie test and BFN... Weird dreams at night
> *8dpo:* sleepy/tired, some spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
> *9dpo:* gassy, sleepy, slight nausea in am, more spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
> *10dpo:* increased sex drive, still having some spotting, and some af type cramps, probably gonna be out by this evening or tomorrow... tested on my lunch break and it is positive!!!:bfp: Not even a squinter, like a totally visible pink line, not dark but totally there!!! I can't freaking believe it!!! Please, please, please stick baby!:baby: :cloud9::happydance:

omg congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: what kind of test did you use ?


----------



## 808malia

meg_bellamy said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:
> 
> *Cd18:* EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
> *Cd19/Oday:* Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
> *1-3dpo:* Not much, some light pink spotting from ovulation, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
> *4dpo:* Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.
> *5dpo:* Gassy and bloated, over slept this morning by about 45mins which is very unlike myself ( I usually wake up the same time everyday without an alarm clock):sleep: ate a few pieces of Halloween candy in my office today and then felt a bit nauseous after :shrug:
> *6dpo:* Gassy, hot and restless while sleeping, feeling annoyed and irritable about almost everything today :growlmad: some slight cramps on left side this morning.
> *7dpo:* More slight cramps on left side, some very light pink spotting when checking CP ( could be IB???):huh: Please god let this be a good sign [-o&lt; Still gassy, started feeling more hungry yesterday into today, felt even hotter last night while sleeping, tested on an internet cheapie test and BFN... Weird dreams at night
> *8dpo:* sleepy/tired, some spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
> *9dpo:* gassy, sleepy, slight nausea in am, more spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
> *10dpo:* increased sex drive, still having some spotting, and some af type cramps, probably gonna be out by this evening or tomorrow... tested on my lunch break and it is positive!!!:bfp: Not even a squinter, like a totally visible pink line, not dark but totally there!!! I can't freaking believe it!!! Please, please, please stick baby!:baby: :cloud9::happydance:
> 
> omg congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: what kind of test did you use ?Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I used a wondfo test. This seems so unreal, I keep looking at the test to make sure the line is still there, lol!:haha:


----------



## marcelineaba

O-day (oct 30th): increased sex drive, positive OPK early afternoon, and low, soft, open cervix. watery CM.
*1dpo: *medium, firm, closed cervix, watery CM. feeling positive! :)
*2dpo:* hot flashes, flu like symptoms, runny nose, migraine, no appetite, high firm closed cervix, watery CM. sore sore sore BBs and nipples.
*3dpo:* fatigue like crazy (3 hour nap after 8 hours of sleep the previous night). start of ovary pain on left side... it's dull but constant. continued headaches, mood swings. high firm closed cervix, no CM. my SO put his hand on my stomach and asked me why i was flexing... i was just bloated! gassy from both ends and mild heartburn. BBs still very sore but less so than yesterday. didn't drink much water today but was going to BR often. BFN today (obviously lol).
*4dpo:* more fatigue, could fall asleep standing up. lotiony CM. left ovary pain persists, still the same dull pain but now it's also in my hips and thigh. forgetfulness (had to google the word "mood" because I couldn't remember what mood swings were called, lol) and similarly just feeling very spacey and off today. also mood swings again! pain in upper back. BBs still sore but even less so than yesterday. dehydrated!
*5dpo:* left ovary pain is very faint now, and doesn't travel down my leg like it did. still gassy. my big symptom today was how emotional i am! shed a couple tears getting my 5 yr old brother on the bus even though he's been going to school for two months now. cried about 3 more times about inconsequential things. also super irritable. overall today i feel physically better than any of the other days.* BFN today.*
*6dpo:* it's still early... but i looked in the mirror and nearly lost my mind, BBs are extremely veiny alongside normal tenderness. irritable again today! little more weepy too. less pain in left ovary but still notable. gassy!
*7dpo:* vivid dreams. fatigued like crazy. i've started getting 10+ hours of sleep a night and still needing a little nap in the afternoon. i normally have a lot of anxiety but i'm having difficulty dealing with stress today. gassy! runny nose and feel like i'm producing a lot of body heat.. constantly peeling layers off. *BFN today.*
*8dpo:* vivid dreams. gassy again today. so so so tired! boobs are the least tender they have been since ovulation, but they were sore as soon as i woke up this morning. this is making me wonder because usually i have no BB tenderness after ovulation and then it picks up gradually leading up to AF. having backaches and runny nose. *BFN today.* i have a doctors appt tomorrow and will likely get a blood test. fingers crossed! also, left ovary pain is all gone apart from some minor minor aches when i first woke up this morning.
*9dpo:* mild backache that worsens throughout the day, more vivid dreams and (little TMI today) made a lot of BMs, none too loose or uncomfortable but just an abnormal amount for me. abnormal amount of cervical fluid. i'm not sure my lab guy will call me since the blood test wasn't about pregnancy. no more left abdominal pain, and noticed a weird symptom when i'm climaxing... my uterus contracts! to the point where it feels like minor period cramps. feeling very aware of my uterus. i have moments where i think there is no way i could be pregnant but i am so surprised at some of the unusual symptoms i'm having. we shall see!* tested around 4pm and BFN* :( getting discouraged.
10dpo: bloated, weepy after recent news, gassy. felt vaguely AF like cramps for a bit this morning after *i got a BFN*. think i'm out..
note: all tests are done first thing in the morning unless stated!


----------



## belle_

808malia said:


> Alright, back again... Approaching O any day now, so thought I'd get my symptoms page started :shrug: I am feeling lucky so FX we catch that egg this time :spermy:
> 
> *Cd18:* EW cm, positive opk, BD in Pm:sex:
> *Cd19/Oday:* Increased sex drive, ovulation cramps around noon, opk starting to look a bit lighter than positive and that marks ovulation day. Bd in pm.
> *1-3dpo:* Not much, some light pink spotting from ovulation, just a bit hot while sleeping and a little sleepier than normal. Feeling really hopeful that this might be my lucky month![-o&lt;
> *4dpo:* Weird stomach pain/nausea for about 20 mins in am... CP high firm closed.
> *5dpo:* Gassy and bloated, over slept this morning by about 45mins which is very unlike myself ( I usually wake up the same time everyday without an alarm clock):sleep: ate a few pieces of Halloween candy in my office today and then felt a bit nauseous after :shrug:
> *6dpo:* Gassy, hot and restless while sleeping, feeling annoyed and irritable about almost everything today :growlmad: some slight cramps on left side this morning.
> *7dpo:* More slight cramps on left side, some very light pink spotting when checking CP ( could be IB???):huh: Please god let this be a good sign [-o&lt; Still gassy, started feeling more hungry yesterday into today, felt even hotter last night while sleeping, tested on an internet cheapie test and BFN... Weird dreams at night
> *8dpo:* sleepy/tired, some spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
> *9dpo:* gassy, sleepy, slight nausea in am, more spotting in pm. Weird dreams at night
> *10dpo:* increased sex drive, still having some spotting, and some af type cramps, probably gonna be out by this evening or tomorrow... tested on my lunch break and it is positive!!!:bfp: Not even a squinter, like a totally visible pink line, not dark but totally there!!! I can't freaking believe it!!! Please, please, please stick baby!:baby: :cloud9::happydance:

YAY!!!! Wahhooo!!


----------



## confuzion

Congrats 808!


----------



## NinjaPanda

Malia, I literally squealed with excitement for you!!! I know the "I can't believe it" feeling... Legit, I still have my positive test sitting in my bathroom cupboard so that I can look at it and remember "Oh yeah, this is real." (I'm kinda crazy like that. lol)


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Malia!!!


----------



## Moet

I want to play! Loving this thread!

I don't track O super well so a bit of an estimate based on cm but here goes:

1dpo: ewcm
2-7dpo: TONS watery cm, runny nose, loose bowel movements
5-10dpo: mild tightening/cramping really low in pelvis. Full feeling in pelvis. Occasional shooting pains in nipples. More sensitive nipples. Vivid dreams. Just a metal feeling that I'm pregnant. Bloated. 
9dpo: pink spotting, enough for a liner needed but that's it. Bloated. 
10dpo: very light brown spotting mixed with cm in am (maybe left over from yesterday) turned to light pink spotting on toilet paper when I wipe in afternoon. Creamy cm. constipated. Bloated. 
11dpo: pink spotting (slowing down) cramps, sharp pains left side, suuuuper tired. Bloated.
12dpo: spotting turning more brown. Cramps. Super tired, went to bed at 730pm last night! BFN on dollar tree. 
13: same but spotting looks a little more red this evening.
14dpo: still spotting, cramps, sharp pain left side ovary area, spotting is now red &#55357;&#56852;. Nauseated and feel like I want to pass out in the evening (maybe just haven't eaten enough today?) Bfn with fmu with dollar store test. 
15dpo: spotting back to brown, still only need 1 liner. Cramps. 
16dpo:red/brown spotting, cramps
17dpo:red/brown spotting. BFN FRER. 

Took tests FRER and dollar store on 7, 9, and 10, 12, 14, 17dpo all BFN

Fingers crossed! I had IB with my daughter I remember being similar to how spotting started. 

Update: starting to think I'm out...waiting for af or a bfp &#55357;&#56911; But doubtful.


----------



## marcelineaba

Oops, it's not letting me edit my posts yet :wacko: Probably because I'm a new member

Update: nevermind! I can edit now. It's a few posts up.


----------



## belle_

It won't let me edit my post yet.. hehe. too new. 

The witch came last night :witch: (fitting as it was Halloween)

Heres to a lucky November!
:dust:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

I'm back. 
Cycle 12
OV Date 10/23-24....Both lines looked equally dark

1-5dpo....Not a single thing

Could this be the first cycle where I feel nothing? :(


----------



## 808malia

NinjaPanda said:


> Malia, I literally squealed with excitement for you!!! I know the "I can't believe it" feeling... Legit, I still have my positive test sitting in my bathroom cupboard so that I can look at it and remember "Oh yeah, this is real." (I'm kinda crazy like that. lol)

Thanks girl! I am beyond excited!!! But also a little nervous... I really want it to stick, FX! :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

AF due on Tuesday according to FF (though it might be out by a day or two) and keeping an eye out for pre-AF spotting which usually starts round about now

1dpo- bloated and gassy
2dpo- slept really badly,tired,nausea, AF like crampiness
3dpo- migraine,AF like tenseness,feels like abdomen is bruised inside
4dpo-migraine,AF like tense feeling in abdomen
5dpo- AF like tense feeling,side of bbs getting sore,dark veins all over my body
6dpo- AF like tenseness, woken up at 03:00am with throbbing pain in left ovary region lasted about 5 min, tiredness, sore side bbs, throbbing again later the evening
7dpo- tiredness, sore side bbs, dizzy at times when getting up
8dpo- sore and swollen bbs,temp dip this morning,insomnia at night
9dpo-tired,sore bbs (BFN)
10dpo-sore bbs (BFN)
11dpo- bbs still sore but a little less than previous days (temp slowly dropping), exhausted during the day,irritable mood and tearful,migraine,nausea
12dpo- bbs still slightly sore (BFN)
13dpo- bbs still slightly sore, feeling overfull when eating small portion, feeling bloated, still no pre-af spotting, temp has flat lined the past 3 days


----------



## OhHappyZ

October Cycle - Month 6 of TTC.

1-2DPO: Nothing
3DPO: Constipation, Decreased appetite, Vivid Dreams, Heartburn.
4PO: Constipation, Decreased Appetite, Tender Breasts (Already?! I usually don't get until 6DPO)
5DPO: Gassy, Tender Breasts
6DPO: Gassy, Irritability, Tender Breasts
7DPO: Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Heartburn, Irritability, Tender Breasts
8DPO: Gassy, Headache, Irritability, Tender Breasts
9DPO: Bloated, Fatigue, Gassy, Irritability, Tender Breasts
10DPO: Decreased Appetite, Gassy, Tender Breasts
11DPO: Spotting Decreased Appetite, Fatigue, Gassy, Tender Breasts
12DPO: :witch:


----------



## prayingforkid

We started trying towards the end of my cycle (10 days before expected period or so) and my cycle is irregular. Probably out this month but will still post :) (dpo for me will be days post dtd)
1 dpo- nothing
2 dpo- awful migrane (never had that in my life)
3 dpo- pulling and pinching sensation
5 dpo- I'm starving all the time!
6 dpo- ewcm and a LOT of it
7 dpo- ewcm (still a lot) and a pulling/pinching sensation in my uterus
8 dpo- BFN (got an evap line on FRER. Super sensitive nipples (almost a burning sensation) CM started to dry out but still some watery cm. Bloated beyond belief!
9 dpo- cm is dry for the most part. Very swollen bbs. BFN. I think I'm out and af is on her way :(

Update: I'm on cycle day 42. No sign of af. All hpt are bfn. :(


----------



## Aphy

Got another BFN today at 12dpo so I'm basically just waiting for AF to show around Tuesday


----------



## BABTTC123

808malia said:


> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Malia, I literally squealed with excitement for you!!! I know the "I can't believe it" feeling... Legit, I still have my positive test sitting in my bathroom cupboard so that I can look at it and remember "Oh yeah, this is real." (I'm kinda crazy like that. lol)
> 
> Thanks girl! I am beyond excited!!! But also a little nervous... I really want it to stick, FX! :hugs:Click to expand...

Omg omg omg!!!!!!!
Congrats Malia!!!! 
I told you it was your month ^_^


----------



## Aphy

15dpo and just got my :bfp:


----------



## 808malia

BABTTC123 said:


> 808malia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NinjaPanda said:
> 
> 
> Malia, I literally squealed with excitement for you!!! I know the "I can't believe it" feeling... Legit, I still have my positive test sitting in my bathroom cupboard so that I can look at it and remember "Oh yeah, this is real." (I'm kinda crazy like that. lol)
> 
> Thanks girl! I am beyond excited!!! But also a little nervous... I really want it to stick, FX! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg omg omg!!!!!!!
> Congrats Malia!!!!
> I told you it was your month ^_^Click to expand...

Thanks girl! I'm just taking it a day at a time right now, but I am very excited!!!:hugs:


----------



## 808malia

Aphy said:


> 15dpo and just got my :bfp:

Congrats Aphy!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9mos!:happydance::baby:


----------



## Aphy

808malia said:


> Aphy said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo and just got my :bfp:
> 
> Congrats Aphy!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9mos!:happydance::baby:Click to expand...

Thanks Malia, Lets hope it sticks! Following your 'one-day-at-a-time' approach


----------



## MamaPlus2

Back again! Haha

I believe I o'd right at the end of af this month oddly enough. Which would put me at 7 dpo, a week ahead of the usual. 

1 to 7 dpo: nadda next to a head cold. CP low to med
8 to 9 dpo: CP med to high. Cold dying off finally. Possible Implantation pains in am (9). Or this is in fact O time now


----------



## Gypsy99

That time again!

I'm not 100% sure when i o'd so I'm running with the dates I think it was.

I really think that I'm out this cycle, but think it is important that I keep tracking, because I'm a little worried now that there may be something going on.

1DPO: 
2DPO: 
3DPO: 
4DPO: 
5DPO: temp 36.4
6DPO: temp not taken
7DPO: temp 36.4
8DPO: temp 35.9 - due to being awake half the night Cervix feels slightly soft at the end like AF is coming. My boobs have been quite sensitive the last couple of days as well
9DPO: temp 35.3 - Sensitive boobs, weird creamy stretchy discharge. High CP, hard and closed
10DPO: temp 36.5 - sensitive boobs, been really itchy today. Creamy cm, CP hard closed high. Really exhausted and fell sleep cuddling the cats.
11DPO: temp 36.4 - sensitive nipples, high cervix, tired and sore lower back.
12DPO: temp 36.5
13DPO: temp 36.6 - sensitive nipples. Really horribly sore back, and cramps to the front and left side. Really tired and unmotivated. Cervix medium, hard and sightly open. Think AF will show her face either tomorrow or Monday. Creamy discharge. Different to last cycles very dry and tight down there. 
14DPO: temp 37.7 - sore boobs and cramping. 
15DPo: temp 37.7
16DPO: temp 36.6
17DPO / CD1: temp 36.3 - the witch arrived :-(

So at the moment I'm feeling that my body pretty much does whatever it wants every cycle and there is no definitely signs as to if I am pregnant or not. Wish my body wasn't so sensitive to pain!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

This is my first time tracking my TWW, so I'm kind of excited... Let's see how it goes. Since I just had a miscarriage in September, my cycle has been a little odd, so we'll see.
DTD on cd 10, 12, 13, 15. 

1dpo - Woke up to brown watery discharge... after bd'ing with the hubby, the discharge turned pink and has continued like that all day.

2dpo: Still a bit of brown stuff today, tapering off in the evening. Just a bit of light cramping in my abdomen and some gas this morning.
This night, extremely vivid dreams.

3dpo: Brown watery discharge continues. Gassy this morning. Slight lower abdomen cramping, likely because of gas. I feel some slight pressure in my temples and tired, like I've been crying, but I haven't been. Tonight, food is hitting my tummy in a weird way. Feeling a little sick, having some diahharea. 

4dpo: No crazy dreams last night, but I definitely had dreams. Slight tinge of pain (throbbing) in right side abdomen, I guess near my ovary(?). Hiccups this evening. Cat followed me to my room and slept under my blanket for the first time in a while. But the house was also the coldest it's been so far this fall. 

5dpo: Didn't sleep till 2am. I may have accidentally overdid it on the caffeine, yesterday. Hiccups this morning. I think I just peed 3 times in the last hour. At least twice. Hiccups again at noon. Brown spotting has ended, finally. I think maybe it was due to some rougher bd-ing, plus ovulation combined.

6dpo: Hiccups in the morning. Lots of peeing, today. I'm not sure if that's much of a symptom because I pee all the time, anyway. Found several pimples on my scalp...

7dpo: Feeling some light cramps. The assumption is gas. 

8dpo: Woke up with dry throat, super hungry. I'm bit usually hungry when I wake up. Tired with a little bit of pressure in my head. I haven't had much time to think about any of the tiny things the last couple of days. 

11-21-16 (9dpo): Woke up hungry, again. I just feel like this isn't my month. But I'm not giving up. I'll continue to update until my cycle starts again or until bfp... I feel like my period is coming, like my uterus wants to get all crampy, but no actual cramps - in fact, I haven't had period cramps since my miscarriage. Very unusual for me.
I dreamt that my cat flushed herself down the toilet because she was trying to find something...
And, also that my sister broke into the post office because she was trying to find a letter she knew was there. 
I have been ultra exhausted since Friday (6dpo) when I got up at 4:30am, went to work, and then took a round trip for dinner 150 miles away, and didn't get home until 12:45am. I've had two 9 hour night since then and I feel like I'd be more awake, so I'm hoping this is a good sign.
Cramping in the lower right side of my abdomen.
Went to bed feeling exhausted and headachee. 

10dpo: Still headachee this morning. Broke down and took Tylenol. Tonight, I'm feeling about the same as last night. Exhausted with some pressure in my head, not quite a headache. 

11dpo: My head still feels exhausted. I told my husband I'd take a pregnancy test tomorrow, but I'd kind of like to just wait till I'm late. So, maybe I won't. 

12dpo: Still an underlying feeling of exhaustion. I honestly feel like I must be pregnant, for as long as this has lasted. I got away with not taking a test today. I don't want to get ahead of myself. I still feel as though AF is on her way...
Lots of peeing today.
Tiny pains in my abdomen. 
No boob pain or cm to speak of, really.
Getting some af-like cramps off and on, all happening toward the right side. 
Also, my nose has been a bit runny today and stuffy the last couple of days. 

13dpo: 11-25) Pretty steady af-like cramps today, makes me think this is not my month, but there's a suspicious lack of pre-af light bleeding, which is usually something that happens. 

14dpo: I've been realizing over the course of this last week that I haven't had any heartburn. I know that seems like the opposite of a pregnancy symptom, but if you're like me and you've had heartburn for months, practically every day, it might be a pregnancy symptom. Still exhausted. Random on and off cramps the last couple of days. 

15dpo (AF due): No sign of af, it's now evening. I've noticed minor milky cm, some af-like cramps. Noticed in the middle of the night a moment of pretty dang sharp cramps, but no blood in the morning. I'll be testing tomorrow. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but at the moment I'm fully convinced it's going to be positive. 

16dpo: Had to pee at 7 this morning, so I took the test then. So far, BFN. 
I only have 4 tests left and no cash to buy anymore, atm, so I'll test every other day, or until AF. Still no soreness in my boobs. My uterus just feels like my period is coming. Just a little crampy, a little sore.
Today I feel distinctly nauseated. I haven't had heartburn in a while, but today after I ate a burrito for breakfast, it started even though I've had a good 3 glasses of water so far this morning.
Still peeing like crazy.
Took another test in the evening, still BFN.

17dpo (2 days late for AF):
Didn't wake up in the night to go to the bathroom and barely had to go this morning. I probably didn't have enough water over the evening, as I spent several hours before bed at a friend's house. 
Still no period. Last night I had such intense cramps that I was sure it'd be here this morning. 
Cramps have lightened up a lot so far today.
I did not take a test yet today. Taking a break, will do one again tomorrow.

18 dpo :
BFN
Some brownish cm is starting to happen. Maybe its time for af. I've been feeling queasy for a couple days and ultra hungry. I'm really tired of this and I'm only a few days late.

CD1: At 4 days after my period was supposed to be due, finally think af has begun. Back at it.


----------



## Gtgbwag

Hi everyone. New here but have been reading from the first page. So here I go... Not sure what Dpo I am as I have irregular periods so I'll just go by CD. 

CD 1-6. Af
CD 7-8. Nothing noted 
CD. 9 BD. watery clear cm. 
CD 10-12 nothing noted 
CD. 13. Watery, clear cm ,cramps,nausea
CD 14 BD. EWCM. Could this be my Ovulation?
CD. 15. EWCM
CD. 16-19. Nothing noted
CD. 20. BD. Creamy sticky. Cm. Sore BB
CD. 21-23. Creamy. Cm
CD 24. BD. EWCM. (again)? Or is this my ODay?
CD. 25. More. EWCM
CD 26-27. Watery clear. Cm. Sore BB 
CD 28. Sticky yet creamy. Cm
CD. 29. BD creamy sticky
CD. 30-31. More creamy cm
CD. 32. Started taking temp..98.7. (normal is 97ish
CD. 33. Creamy cm. 98.7. BFN
CD. 34. AF due. No sign of her. BD. 98.9. creamy cm
CD. 35. Watery cm..99.2. BFN
CD. 36. BD. 99.2. Creamy sticky cm
CD. 37 pink spotting one time when wiping, nothing
Rest of the day. 98.7
CD. 38. Watery cm, 98.0. Pink spotting again this time
With a quarter size spot of red..feeling like
AF is coming. But no more spotting rest of day
CD. 40. BFN. Watery cm, light brown spotting mixed 
With cm when wiping,then nothing rest of day or
Since then. 98.8....
CD. 41. AF really late. Stretchy EWCM again? What is going on?!. BFN again. I'm confused because I've never had spotting that didn't lead to 
AF..will wait a few more days and test again.
Will add I've had sore BB's most of the month, not really adding that as a sign since DS is 26 months
And still nurses so they stay somewhat sore. Did notice
Around Cd10-25 that my milk seemed to reduce drastically so that DS was constantly pulling,pinching
And hitting them after a few minutes like they were 
Empty already? Now seem to be a little fuller. Not sure of its a sign or my crazy hormones acting up..
Will update when I get AF or Bfp!


----------



## Clover_child

Hi yall!
ok so I had my iud out on 10/19/16.twp days following I started what I would assume is my period. It lasted almost nine days was very heavy and contained a large amount of clots. According to my app I ovulated on 11/4/16. My SO BDed two days before and the day off. I haven't been tracking my dpo symptoms. I do know that since then I have had MAJOR gas, mostly with it bubbling inside or bubble gut as we like to call it. I also have been getting very light headed every once in awhile. I have had ewcm for the last 7 days or so (dpo 6-14) which is this morning. I took a hpt on dpo 9. My nipps are more tender to touch and I have been been extremely down to BD this last couple of days. I feel jittery as well, have had on and off headaches, and have had two canker sores in the past week and I NEVER get thoses. Also, yesterday I slept about 13 hr with waking up twice to pee. Side note my lab has been VERY clingy this past week. She always has to be laying on me. I just wanted to get your guys input and see if im crazy.


----------



## RWM1982

Hi Ladies!

This is my first time posting here, and like a lot of you I'm going CRAZY with the TWW. :wacko: I have been having symptoms that I've never gotten with PMS before, so I'm hopeful. This is our first month TTC, and I didn't log my dpo symptoms day by day, so let's see how well I can remember!

Based off of CM signs and the start of my last cycle, I believe I O'd on the 6th...

1dpo - nothing really

2-8 dpo - lovely headache, increased appetite with random nausea during the day and nausea every night before I went to bed, small amount of lotion like CM, sneezing way more than I normally do and a few days of being super itchy, back a little sore

7-8 dpo - random twinges in my lower abdomen and near belly button, small amount of lotion like CM, BBs not sore but starting to feel kind of full

9 dpo - headaches eased off as did appetite, twinges continue with a definite spasm in the morning, small amount of lotion like CM, BBs still not sore but still feel kind of full and look a little bigger, temp a bit higher than usual, back a little sore

10 dpo - lesser headaches, twinges continue, took a HPT for the hell of it and it was a BFN, but it's still early, BBs still not sore but still feel kind of full and look a little bigger, still small amount of lotion like CM, temp staying a bit higher than usual, back a little sore

11 dpo - BBs kind of sore after waking up and taking off bra at the end of the day, appetite returning as are headaches, small amount of lotion like CM, CP SUPER high and hard (I think it's hard... I can barely reach it, so I can't tell if it's closed), more twinges, getting all teared up so easy, tiny dip in temp but still a bit higher than usual, back a little sore

12 dpo - BBs more sore upon waking and taking off bra at the end of the day, appetite increasing and headaches are coming back, starting to feel like maybe I am getting sick... more stuffed up and the urge to sneeze more is coming back, took HPT again and still BFN. But I read more reviews about the ones I got and possibly they just aren't working right. They're cheap strips, not the better sticks. CP still super, high and hard, twinges continue, still getting teary easier, feeling tired earlier than usual, temp still higher than usual, back getting a little more sore, peeing a LOT

Today is 13 dpo - BBs definitely staying sore, CP still very high and hard as far as I can tell, small amount of lotion like CM (Usually it's gone pretty dry at this point and I've usually had mid-cycle spotting by now), increased appetite remains, twinges continue tiny possible dizzy spells and a bit of a headache, feeling tired earlier than usual and my day isn't over until 2 am! Throat still feeling a bit off, woke up with stuffiness again and a random little cough. Temp still a little big higher than usual, back just as sore as yesterday, still needing to pee a LOT

AF is due in 3 days if this cycle does like the last two and is on the 28 day mark (my average cycle is about 32 days). This would be my first pregnancy... and the symptom spotting is driving me batty! I know some of the symptoms could also be PMS, but I can't remember having this many headaches or the increased appetite or the bigger BBs (sore, yes, but not bigger). And it just feels 'full' down there... different from being bloated I guess. Anyone think I'm preggo? SOOOO hoping we're this lucky to get it on the first try!:dust:


----------



## RWM1982

I can't figure out how to edit my post, so I'll add in that on my above post, dpo 2-8 I had a ridiculous amount of gas, and then the last two days I've been a bit of the opposite.

If I don't end up with a BFP my body is playing really mean tricks on me.


----------



## Gtgbwag

CD 46. Still no AF and BFN as of cd44 . Most symptoms have gone away except being gassy,bloating and slightly sore boobs. Just side and bottom really. Been very tired and trying to get a little nap if the kids take one ( but that could be because they have been sick so I'm not getting alot of sleep at night). Just wish I could get AF so I can get started trying again. Really thinking maybe I had an anovulatory cycle, maybe?


----------



## mommysbabys11

Hello ladies.... bf &I I are NTNP and have successfully use the pull out method for 7 1/2 years. I'm feeling off this month though, so I'm curious as to other people's inputs... I don't track extensively as we're not trying, so I'll go by cycle day. 


CD5 - BD
CD12 - left side cramps, BD
CD13-14 - tender/sore breasts
CD15 - tender/sore breasts, cramps, indigestion
CD16 - one time spotting
CD19-20 - very emotional, tender/sore breasts, backaches, 
CD21-CD25 (today) sore breasts, nipples sting off and on, super hungry, back/body aches, hip pain, super gassy fits of heartburn, burning sensation under belly button, constipation, verrrrry tired today!

It's really my sore boobies that are making me wonder... i usually don't start with AF sore boobs until a few days before the witch arrives. Never have I had it almost straight from ovulation all the way through... I'm usually gassy right before AF, but not this early. the burning sensation under by belly button and heartburn isn't normal for me either... any input ladies? AF due 11/25.


----------



## mommysbabys11

Aphy said:


> AF due on Tuesday according to FF (though it might be out by a day or two) and keeping an eye out for pre-AF spotting which usually starts round about now
> 
> 1dpo- bloated and gassy
> 2dpo- slept really badly,tired,nausea, AF like crampiness
> 3dpo- migraine,AF like tenseness,feels like abdomen is bruised inside
> 4dpo-migraine,AF like tense feeling in abdomen
> 5dpo- AF like tense feeling,side of bbs getting sore,dark veins all over my body
> 6dpo- AF like tenseness, woken up at 03:00am with throbbing pain in left ovary region lasted about 5 min, tiredness, sore side bbs, throbbing again later the evening
> 7dpo- tiredness, sore side bbs, dizzy at times when getting up
> 8dpo- sore and swollen bbs,temp dip this morning,insomnia at night
> 9dpo-tired,sore bbs (BFN)
> 10dpo-sore bbs (BFN)
> 11dpo- bbs still sore but a little less than previous days (temp slowly dropping), exhausted during the day,irritable mood and tearful,migraine,nausea
> 12dpo- bbs still slightly sore (BFN)
> 13dpo- bbs still slightly sore, feeling overfull when eating small portion, feeling bloated, still no pre-af spotting, temp has flat lined the past 3 days


Are sore boobs that early on normal for you??? That's the only thing that even has me questioning anything... I'd be so happy if there was a lil sticky bean in there!!! I just saw you got your BFP! Congrats!!!


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Mommy,yes,got my bfp! If you look at my chart you will see my temps didn't do anything it's supposed to do so a person can't always trust it. I'm just hoping it's a sticky bean as my paranoia has taken full hold &#128514;

How is everyone doing this cycle?


----------



## mommysbabys11

Aphy said:


> Thanks Mommy,yes,got my bfp! If you look at my chart you will see my temps didn't do anything it's supposed to do so a person can't always trust it. I'm just hoping it's a sticky bean as my paranoia has taken full hold &#128514;
> 
> How is everyone doing this cycle?

Yeah, I don't temp. I only keep track of my symptoms bc my horomones are whacked out and I refuse to use drugs to fix it when I can just be natural and aware of where I'm at in my cycle. This month though my boobs have been killing me pretty much since ovulation (which I think happened CD12) and that's what's making me question what's going on.... 

Do you normally have sore boobs that early on in your cycle or do you think that could be a good sign? FX!


----------



## Aphy

Some cycles I would get sore bbs just before AF started but this cycle it started at 3dpo already which was abnormal so yours really could be a sign. Fx for you!


----------



## Gtgbwag

Gtgbwag said:


> CD 46. Still no AF and BFN as of cd44 . Most symptoms have gone away except being gassy,bloating and slightly sore boobs. Just side and bottom really. Been very tired and trying to get a little nap if the kids take one ( but that could be because they have been sick so I'm not getting alot of sleep at night). Just wish I could get AF so I can get started trying again. Really thinking maybe I had an anovulatory cycle, maybe?[
> Cd48. AF shows her ugly face.. at least I can start trying again


----------



## meg_bellamy

Well might as well do this again ... don't like my chances as we only got to bd once around o due to LO's bday party madness then getting a UTI :(

1-2dpo - UTI :( blood in urine + ewcm
3-4dpo - nothing
5dpo - big blob of ewcm ...or maybe sperm lol :blush::haha: , acne, shooting spd pain (had last preg and seems to come and go throughout cycle)
6dpo - spd pain
7dpo - excruciating pain in nipples when nursing, think I have thrush from being on antibiotics for UTI. FML :(
8dpo - nipples still hurting a lot. Big blob jelly like cm. Tested - bfn
9dpo - Slight stitch pain from left ovary. SPD. Tested - bfn. Urine extremely cloudy. Pretty sure I have thrush from AB. Nipples very painful when BF. Stretchy white cm.
Next month I am going to take maca and B6 and also chart temps.
10dpo - nipples still soooooo painful, putting cream on them but doesn't seem to be helping. Urine clear now. BFN :( lotiony cm, intense abdo cramping this afternoon and evening, felt like a contraction, very painful. Followed by creamy yellow cm.
11dpo - bfn. Feel sick in tummy all morning, very loose bm. Yellow creamy cm.
12dpo - bfn. Very loose bm. Yellow cm.
13dpo - AF :(


----------



## Cppeace

Avg Cycle length 30 days, avg LP 10-11 days. Started trying to Conceive June of 2015, currently NTNP

Here is this one so far so far

Ovulated cd 19, as usual, bd cd19 eve(Know ovulation from opks, cp, cm, ovulation pains)
*1-2dpo* nothing unusual
*3-4dpo* back ache
*5dpo* touches of ewcm, slight pinchy feelings right side of uterus area
*6dpo* mix of all cm including some ewcm, more cramps, tired
*7dpo* more mixed cm, increasing in amount, less cramps but more back ache, high like waist high, pain near ovary area, exhausted
*8dpo*, not as tired but still producing loads of cm, including jelly like globs of ewcm like cm, back ache, sneezing more and more stuffy https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20161123_182829.jpg
*9dpo*, still tired(Slept over 8 hours wanted more) pokey, pinchy feelings in right uterus and ovary area, started stuffy and got clearer, hiccups, cm is mostly creamy today with a touch of ew earlier, all clear or milky, still minor back ache when sitting.
*10dpo:* Had AF like cramps earlier but they went away, then had some more mild proddy feeling cramps right side uterus, Mostly creamy or tacky cm, more energy, cervix felt lower and firmer
*11dpo :* More cramps right side uterus area, some left side as well on and off, right hip bothering me, sneezing a bunch again, vagina feels tighter, cervix is a little softer and higher as well, neg fr HPT, mostly creamy or tacky cm but a bit of jello like blobs. back ache on and off
*12dpo* (1 day late) BFN on wondo test, still producing mostly creamy cm, still sneezing more than norm, No cramps today, back bothering me a little, cervix has risen some and feels softer than it should if AF were on the way. had some cervix shifting mild cramps like I do just before ovulation sometimes, Fairly tired as well.
*13dpo* (2 days late) Putting out more lotion like cm, having a lot of gas, very stuffy, little bouts of nauseau after eating, BFN on FR, slight cramps, Cervix feels slightly more firm, but puffy. noticed sensitive nipples(My nipples are rarely ever sensitive at any point of the month.) very easy to cry, cried during a kerry dairy commercial(I am not high emotion normally)
*14dpo* (3 days late) No pregnancy test this morn, Slight nausea after eating, Cervix is medium height and texture, CM is a mix of creamy and watery - I generally get watery before AF so it may be on it's way, Still mild back ache and occassional pinchy pain on right side of uterus area, Sleepy,Will test again tomorrow is no AF tonight. Still crying easy, got back to straight creamy cm later in the day, slight pain in right hip, shoulder and mid back, still gassy, late evening noticed what seems to be like a lot of saliva production. Swalling more often than normal I believe- could be from the slight nausea.
*15DPO* (4 days late)Felt rotten today.... Got around 6 hours of sleep but felt like got none, exhausted, terrible back ache from waist high to lower back- so bad missed most of work, right hip aching as well, heaviness in uterus area, no real cramps, few pulsy feelings, Very very tired, head ache in right temple on and off, still high emo, still gassy, sneezy, Still feel slightly nausea and producing slightly more Saliva, Neg Wondfo test in AM and pm, No signof AF,Lotion like CM, a good amount of it, Temp still at above Ovulation temps. Seem to be going to bathroom every two hours whether I have drank anything or not.
*16dpo* (5 days late) Back ache is all but gone, still producing a lot of lotion like cm, having some mild af like cramps so may be on it's way finally, cervix feels softer and higher though, FR test had minor shadow but prolly just an indent. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/FR%2015dpo.jpg
*17dpo* (6 days late) very very bloated, craving hotdogs(Think I've eaten hotdogs maybe once in 3years) high temp continues, cervix fairly high, lotion like cm, was pretty nauseaus last night but prolly was from gas in stomach. Guy purchased a digital instead of plus minus and it was negative of course. Limbo continues
*18dpo*(7days late) mildly bloated, still pretty gassy, mild back ache on off, disovered that excessive sweating can be a early pregnancy symptom today and I have been doing that for around a week now, Still producing a lot of lotion like cm, cervix feels softer about the same height is has been, def not low or firm, temp still high, still seem to be producing a little more than norm saliva, no sneezes today(first time in like a week) feel cold even under blanket and yet still sweating... BFN on CB +- test Bah Limbo continues.
*19dpo* still slight bloat/gassiness, temp was still high, cm still lotiony, mild back ache, 
*20dpo* temp plummeted, cm mix of creamy and watery AF should be on way. CM still cream, a little watery, Bit of back ache from lower to waist high.
*21dpo* Temp still low, suspecting annovulatory or late ovulation at this point. Cm still creamy, CP is low and firming up, feeling knotting like feelings in whole uterus area, back ache worse today, pressure in hips. Hopefully AF is on the way.

Cd 1 af started during the night, finally. 

Will update as much as can, baby dust all


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

EBAUERHAUS said:


> This is my first time tracking my TWW, so I'm kind of excited... Let's see how it goes. Since I just had a miscarriage in September, my cycle has been a little odd, so we'll see.
> DTD on cd 10, 12, 13, 15.
> 
> 1dpo - Woke up to brown watery discharge... after bd'ing with the hubby, the discharge turned pink and has continued like that all day.
> 
> 2dpo: Still a bit of brown stuff today, tapering off in the evening. Just a bit of light cramping in my abdomen and some gas this morning.
> This night, extremely vivid dreams.
> 
> 3dpo: Brown watery discharge continues. Gassy this morning. Slight lower abdomen cramping, likely because of gas. I feel some slight pressure in my temples and tired, like I've been crying, but I haven't been. Tonight, food is hitting my tummy in a weird way. Feeling a little sick, having some diahharea.
> 
> 4dpo: No crazy dreams last night, but I definitely had dreams. Slight tinge of pain (throbbing) in right side abdomen, I guess near my ovary(?). Hiccups this evening. Cat followed me to my room and slept under my blanket for the first time in a while. But the house was also the coldest it's been so far this fall.
> 
> 5dpo: Didn't sleep till 2am. I may have accidentally overdid it on the caffeine, yesterday. Hiccups this morning. I think I just peed 3 times in the last hour. At least twice. Hiccups again at noon. Brown spotting has ended, finally. I think maybe it was due to some rougher bd-ing, plus ovulation combined.
> 
> 6dpo: Hiccups in the morning. Lots of peeing, today. I'm not sure if that's much of a symptom because I pee all the time, anyway. Found several pimples on my scalp...
> 
> 7dpo: Feeling some light cramps. The assumption is gas.
> 
> 8dpo: Woke up with dry throat, super hungry. I'm bit usually hungry when I wake up. Tired with a little bit of pressure in my head. I haven't had much time to think about any of the tiny things the last couple of days.
> 
> 11-21-16 (9dpo): Woke up hungry, again. I just feel like this isn't my month. But I'm not giving up. I'll continue to update until my cycle starts again or until bfp... I feel like my period is coming, like my uterus wants to get all crampy, but no actual cramps - in fact, I haven't had period cramps since my miscarriage. Very unusual for me.
> I dreamt that my cat flushed herself down the toilet because she was trying to find something...
> And, also that my sister broke into the post office because she was trying to find a letter she knew was there.
> I have been ultra exhausted since Friday (6dpo) when I got up at 4:30am, went to work, and then took a round trip for dinner 150 miles away, and didn't get home until 12:45am. I've had two 9 hour night since then and I feel like I'd be more awake, so I'm hoping this is a good sign.
> Cramping in the lower right side of my abdomen.
> Went to bed feeling exhausted and headachee.
> 
> 10dpo: Still headachee this morning. Broke down and took Tylenol. Tonight, I'm feeling about the same as last night. Exhausted with some pressure in my head, not quite a headache.
> 
> 11dpo: My head still feels exhausted. I told my husband I'd take a pregnancy test tomorrow, but I'd kind of like to just wait till I'm late. So, maybe I won't.
> 
> 12dpo: Still an underlying feeling of exhaustion. I honestly feel like I must be pregnant, for as long as this has lasted. I got away with not taking a test today. I don't want to get ahead of myself. I still feel as though AF is on her way...
> Lots of peeing today.
> Tiny pains in my abdomen.
> No boob pain or cm to speak of, really.
> Getting some af-like cramps off and on, all happening toward the right side.
> Also, my nose has been a bit runny today and stuffy the last couple of days.
> 
> 13dpo: 11-25) Pretty steady af-like cramps today, makes me think this is not my month, but there's a suspicious lack of pre-af light bleeding, which is usually something that happens.
> 
> 14dpo: I've been realizing over the course of this last week that I haven't had any heartburn. I know that seems like the opposite of a pregnancy symptom, but if you're like me and you've had heartburn for months, practically every day, it might be a pregnancy symptom. Still exhausted. Random on and off cramps the last couple of days.
> 
> 15dpo (AF due): No sign of af, it's now evening. I've noticed minor milky cm, some af-like cramps. Noticed in the middle of the night a moment of pretty dang sharp cramps, but no blood in the morning. I'll be testing tomorrow. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but at the moment I'm fully convinced it's going to be positive.
> 
> 16dpo: Had to pee at 7 this morning, so I took the test then. So far, bfn.
> I only have 4 tests left and no cash to buy anymore, atm, so I'll test every other day, or until AF. Still no soreness in my boobs. My uterus just feels like my period is coming. Just a little crampy, a little sore.
> Today I feel distinctly nauseated. I haven't had heartburn in a while, but today after I ate a burrito for breakfast, it started even though I've had a good 3 glasses of water so far this morning.
> Still peeing like crazy.

So, this is where I've gotten to. Today is 16 dpo, just got that BFN this morning... I was so sure it was going to be positive that I dismantled the test after 50 minutes or so and convinced myself there was something wrong with the test. So, I may take another test tomorrow morning instead of Tuesday, if AF doesn't come. 

I thought that my cycles were finally back to normal since the miscarriage (usually 28-30 days - today is cd31). I am terrible at having faith, but I hope that this is a pregnancy and not just more miscarriage confusion.


----------



## Aphy

Mommysbabys,so have you tested yet?

Ebauerhaus and Cppeace, sorry your cycles are messing you around. Hope it's a sneaky bfp hiding away for you both!


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Aphy said:


> Mommysbabys,so have you tested yet?
> 
> Ebauerhaus and Cppeace, sorry your cycles are messing you around. Hope it's a sneaky bfp hiding away for you both!

I hope so, too, for both of us. Thanks, Aphy!
I'm only one day late - it's not that crazy, I suppose to be a day late... I've been reading up on all the forums I can find containing info about other people who didn't get there positive until they were, like, 6-9 weeks along!! Just to give myself peace of mind. :blush:


----------



## Cppeace

I personally hope for a pos or af in next day or 2... I already went through one long limbo that stole half my sanity and led to a very very late bfp followed by a miscarriage... I can't handle that again....


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Cppeace said:


> I personally hope for a pos or af in next day or 2... I already went through one long limbo that stole half my sanity and led to a very very late bfp followed by a miscarriage... I can't handle that again....

I'm sorry for what you've been through. 
I definitely agree that I'd like to have my positive sooner rather than later, for sure.


----------



## Cppeace

EBAUERHAUS said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> I personally hope for a pos or af in next day or 2... I already went through one long limbo that stole half my sanity and led to a very very late bfp followed by a miscarriage... I can't handle that again....
> 
> I'm sorry for what you've been through.
> I definitely agree that I'd like to have my positive sooner rather than later, for sure.Click to expand...

Thanks. I appreciate the support I get here. It is a great community here.


----------



## greenarcher

It's the time of the month to stalk this thread again.


----------



## Cppeace

lol do you enjoy the symptoms here? lol


----------



## Moet

Alright time to play again!

Third cycle ttc #2. Not tracking O precisely so days post O are based on my app predicting my cycle. 

DPO1-5: nothing noticeable
DPO6: pink spotting needed 2 liners over course of day. 
DPO7: pink spotting, 2 liners
DPO8-9: brown spotting, very occasional super light pink when wiping. Only need one liner
DPO10-11: spotting stopped for 24 hours, then tiny bit of brown on a liner and then one wipe of pink with a bowel movement. Pimple starting on nose and couple spots on forehead. Never have acne...did when I was pregnant tho &#65533;&#65533;.
DPO12: same as yesterday. 
DPO13: spotting has increased in amount and turned darker pink. Think af is on the way. 
DPO14: spotting light brown, tested in afternoon BFP with dollar store test! Rechecked in evening with FRER, BFP!!

No other noticeable symptoms besides feeling extra cold since DPO10...wearing pants and sweater and still needing a blanket in the house. 

Wasn't feeling super hopeful as spotted last 4 cycles before af for over a week...


----------



## April12016

Jumping in for the first time. :thumbup:

1 dpo no symptoms other than still stretchy CM
2 dpo medium backache, medium bloating, medium cramps, bad headache, medium insomnia, medium exhaustion, vivid dreams (not completely unusual for me), CM thicker
3 dpo lotion like CM, medium backache, medium bloat, HEAVY cramping, craving sweets, heavy insomnia, very runny nose, light nausea, heavy exhaustion
4 dpo lotion like CM, feel hot but no fever, back lower backache, light bloating, HEAVY cramps, medium exhaustion, medium insomnia, light nausea, very runny nose, medium dizziness, HEAVY sweet craving, feeling like I can't eat enough, BIG increase in appetite (unusual for me), cervix low, BD pain, Hubby asked if I was pregnant
5 dpo Hubby said I was so agitated in my sleep that I kept him up, cramping in far right lower pelvic region, cramps more of a burning quality than squeezing as AF usually does, fast heart rate, woke up exhausted, very uncomfortable lower back aches, cervix low

That's where I'm at for now. Waiting is so very difficult. I turn 31 tomorrow and it would be cool to be able to test on my birthday but way too early since that's the common early implantation day at 6 dpo. AF not due for another 9 days... :roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

I had some spotting yesterday and today I have a bit of a flow, so I'm calling it day 1.
I'm only a little disappointed, but hey - I'm happy something finally happened.


----------



## Cppeace

glad you're no longer in limbo Ebaurhaus better luck next cycle


----------



## camsmommy

3rd month ttc

Currently 5dpo

1dpo noticed while being intimate with my husband that by nipples felt sore
2dpo nipples and now the entire breast is sore
3dpo breast soreness is increasing (usually don't get sore breasts until two days before AF)
4dpo boobs are swollen, warm to the touch and I can't lay on my stomach because it hurt so bad. Moody. Increased CM. Felt like gushes of it coming out throughout the day.
5dpo boobs are still killing. Feeling weepy


----------



## crystals5648

Not quite sure which DPO I am as don't temp. However used CBFM and BD'd on second peak day. FF put O day as day after second peak.

3 DPO - red spotting (ovulation?) 
4 DPO - nothing of note
5 DPO - twinges
6 DPO - strong twinges on left
7 DPO - emotional, slight brown spotting. Spot on chin (never get spots)
8 DPO - indigestion / acid making it feel like I had a lump in my chest - straight after eating both lunch and tea. Boobs feel quite swollen. Neg on FRER, couldn't wait any longer. (both previous pregnancies showed positive at 9dpo)
9 DPO - Very hungry then indigestion again. Some brown spotting, maybe bit of red too (common for me) strong twinges on left. Neg on FRER
10 DPO - more cramps and slight red spotting. loss of appetite.


----------



## Blakesbaby

Hello I'm new to this forum. About a month ago I stopped taking my birth control and started experiencing crazy symptoms lots of white thin discharge, achy lower back and arch, hip and thigh pain, sore, bigger, fuller boobs, redder aerioles, pinching sensation beside my belly button, no strange cravings but def. more of an appetite, heartburn ( last time I had heartburn I was getting ready to pop with my lovely now 16 month old son) soooo tired &#128564;, Crampy beyond belief, itchy ITCHY skin (broke out in hives on arms, legs, boobs, and feet 4 nights in a row), small headaches and one or two migraines, side muscles spasms, lightheaded now and then, and low grade temp. I thought we'll maybe i got lucky!!! Because I want another baby right now but my husband doesn't yet. &#128542; I've been scanning and reading through all of your posts quietly and unnoticed because they gave me hope. But I'm so sad to say I was visited by AF last night and I'm pretty sure she's in for a long visit. Maybe I'll get lucky next month! Congrats to all the green posts. This thread is AMAZING!!!


----------



## April12016

Welcome! I'm new too.


----------



## Moet

Just turned my post green!! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Moet said:


> Just turned my post green!! :)

Congrats!


----------



## Gypsy99

Congratulations Moet!!

it's that time again. I've gone a bit crazy this cycle with symptom spotting as I've had so many symptoms already!

1dpo - 36.1 CP Medium medium medium. Very crampy and bloated and tender nipples Sore back too. Had an afternoon nap was so tired.
2dpo - 36.3 small amount of blood, and sore Cervix for some reason. Very bloated and sore down there. Sore nipples still. Felt like Af was coming. Another nap.
3dpo - 36.7 - was tossing and turning all night. Very creamy CM. sore nipples and still bloated. Another nap!
4dpo - 36.4 - woke up quite early so temp inconclusive . Had some creamy thick discharge today also had some that looked like it was mixed with eggwhite. It almost looks like thrush but I'm not itchy or anything. Increased urination. I slept again today. I'm not usually this tired.
5dpo - 36.4 - left ovary pain in the morning, sore nipples which led on to weird shock sensations later in the night that went from the side of my breasts to the nipples. Still have creamy CM. But feel really really dry down there at the same time. CP has changed a little lower and feels like my CP is slightly open. Increased urination, I feel like I need to pee every 2 hours sometimes.
6dpo - 36.6 - left ovary pain when walking again. Really dry still downstairs with a weird thick white discharge and CP is the same (slightly open but hard and it's easy to reach). My breast pain has changed slightly - I can feel it more in my left breast. Just close to my armpit and then to my nipples. Still have frequent urination.
7dpo - 36.4 temp has gone back down slightly. Still feel warm / slightly crampy downstairs almost the start of AF crampd. CP MOM and the creamy cm seems not as thick. Was very light headed and slightly nauseated in the eveming.
8dpo 36.3 - feeling alot less bloated today although I still am a bit. Nipples aren't as sore but hurts slightly if I'm lying on them a little. More of a stitch pain in left ovary area now. Cm creamy and CP MFC. In the evening i got a massive migraine type headache and slept for 2 hours. Felt very nauseous / almost like acid reflux 
9dpo 36.6 - temp back up. Bloated and not hugely hungry. Feeling a little tender in my breasts on and off, and still have a feeling like there is just something in my throat. Felt very off again this afternoon but no headache. CP was hard and I couldn't reach the opening this morning but it has changed this afternoon. 
10dpo - 36.7 - woke up in the morning and weirdly grabbed my boobs. They felt like balloons. 
I've been running around like a crazy person all day today and haven't noticed a huge amount of symptoms. I am now starting to get AF cramps though. This morning CP high and closed, and this evening it is lower and closed still hard.


Lets see if my temp stays up tomorrow - I'm testing in the morning.


----------



## April12016

Moet said:


> Just turned my post green!! :)

Congrats Moët!!
Come join us at August Apples or August 2017 group!
dpo 1 no symptoms 
Dpo 2-6 back aches, craving sweets, headaches, major insomnia,dizzy spells, feel hot but no fever, fatigue, bloating, runny nose
Dpo 7-10 no symptoms except persistent insomnia
Dpo 11 BFN and right after test spotting pink and one streak of bright red blood. Thought AF early and I'm out. 
Dpo 12 BFP x 2!!!
Dpo 13 insomnia
Dpo 14 insomnia and tested again BFP to be sure
Will get blood test on Monday


----------



## meg_bellamy

Moet said:


> Just turned my post green!! :)

Congrats Moet!!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Moet!!!!!! So so happy for you!


----------



## Angelique76

Hi ladies, I just got my BFP and thought this might help someone else...

29.11.2016 - 1DPO:	Slight twinges in bb. Cervix remains high and soft. 
30.11.2016 - 2DPO:	Slight twinges in bb. Cervix high, soft and closed. Tired. 
Feet swollen. Very thirsty. 
01.12.2016 - 3DPO:	Slight twinges in bb. Cervix high, soft and closed. 
Extremely exhausted. Feet swollen. Bad taste in mouth. 
02.12.2016 - 4DPO: Too busy to track. 
03.12.2016 - 5DPO:	Too busy to track.
04.12.2016 - 6DPO:	nothing really. Cervix located, tip closed and hard. 
05.12.2016 - 7DPO: Only sore bb&#8217;s. 
06.12.2016 - 8DPO: Mild cramping on left side. Freezing cold in South 
African summer. Slightly dizzy. Exhausted. 
07.12.2016 - 9DPO:	Dizzy, sore bb&#8217;s. Bb&#8217;s really hurt when taking off bra. 
Cervix so high I can&#8217;t locate it. Lost my appetite. 
Exhausted. 
08.12.2016 - 10DPO: Dizzy, sore bb&#8217;s. Lots of burping. Cervix nowhere to be 
found, can&#8217;t locate it at all. Hot flushes. Not very hungry 
at all. Exhausted. Still twinges in lower abdomen (left to 
middle). Peeing more. Slightly nauseous. Heightened 
sense of smell. Blob of creamy cm. Faint BFP. (not sure 
about blue dye test)
09.12.2016 - 11DPO:	Took 2 hours to drink a cup of coffee. Sore bb&#8217;s. Nausea. 
Cervix high. Faint BFP. Feels a bit like AF is coming. No 
real appetite. Salty chips do help for nausea. Gone off 
peanut butter, I love peanut butter and have eaten 
spoons of it my entire life!
Afternoon &#8211; head aches start. Really, really tired.
Evening &#8211; intense want for chicken breast. Ate it and 
the nausea went away a bit. Still only want water and 
milk. Bb&#8217;s feel heavy and sore when taking bra off. 
10.12.2016 - 12DPO:	Faint BFP, a bit darker that at 11DPO. Pink test also has 
faint line. Slight nausea, just want water or milk. Don&#8217;t 
feel like bread or anything sweet. Had my shake, 
nauseous afterward, which went away after a while. 
VERY thirsty. Slight AF cramping, no AF. Stick, Little 
Bean, stick!

11.12.2016 - 13DPO:	BFP x2, good, strong lines. Sore bb&#8217;s, slight nausea. 
Mild headaches. Thirsty. 
 Loving fruit. Very tired. Overheating (Summer in South 
Africa). Slightly irritable. Can&#8217;t drink tea, coffee or any 
kind of cold drink. Only water or milk will do. Cervix 
very high and soft. 
12.12.2016 - 14DPO: AF due. Clear Blue shows &#8220;Pregnant 1-2&#8221; so I guess we 
are having bean number 2, due 21 August 2017 &#8211; one 
day before Miah&#8217;s 9th birthday. I am now 4 weeks 
along. Not going to check cervix today, I think it will be 
the same. 
AF a &#8220;no-show&#8221;. &#61514; 

I hope that this will help someone. Baby dust to all


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Angelique!


----------



## OhHappyZ

I'm late at posting this, I apologize. This was cycle 7. I did everything wrong, because 1-5DPO was when we were on Thanksgiving vacation with my family, so I drank coffee in the morning, drank wine and mead at night, didn't eat pineapple or brazil nuts, and didn't check my cp or cm! But leading up to O, what I think really helped us this month is that DH was taking a daily maca supplement, and between AF and O I was using castor oil packs on my uterus and liver, alternating days.

1-6DPO: NOTHING, I didn't obsess, didn't pay attention really.
7-8DPO: Fatigue, I marked it down, although I figured it was because of returning from the trip.
9DPO: Slight nausea.BFN
10DPO: Tender breasts and fatigue. I usually get tender breasts at 6DPO so I have no clue what the holdup was. Figured I got O day wrong or something. Also, I decided to check my CM, and I came up with the smallest dot of blood. I figured it was over, as I always spot before AF, turns out it was implantation! BFN
11DPO: Tender Breasts and Headache. BFN
12DPO: Tender Breasts, Fatigue, Nausea, Headache, AF usually starts today, so I figured I got O day wrong and based on my tender breasts that it would actually come four days later. BFN
13DPO: Period is a day late if I got O day right, and HOLY S*!T, BFP!!!!!! 

I was so worried that there was something wrong, but it was all in due time. And I'm pregnant! It will happen ladies. I think for me what really helped was just forgetting all about TTC for those 5 days after O, and just enjoying time with my family. Also, the maca helped so much with his desire, and he would orgasm harder, so maybe that helped? And of course, castor oil packs all the way, I really think those were my secret weapon this cycle. I've been using them for two cycles, and maybe something (hormonal or physical) was preventing me from conceiving, but the castor oil packs cleared it up!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## TTC mummy

Ok TTC month 6 

1dpo cm a lot and white high soft cervix
2pdo cm a lot and white head ache high soft cervix 
3dpo high soft cervix white/watery cm and a lot of it
4pdo watery cm high soft cervix cramping head ache. Spots outbreaks needing the loo a lot 
5dpo same as d4 but now have back ache 
6pdo same as day 5 apart from cervix mid and still soft plus loads of cm mix between watery and white 
7dpo very emotional watery cm mid cervix still soft very tired 

AF due 24th of Dec not going to test till 3rd of Jan if I can holdout that long 

Also I'm very bolted and can't seem to stop going to loo plus having very vivid dreams

Baby dust to all and congratulations to all BFP hoping this is my month xx


----------



## TTC mummy

Ok can't sleep and having an emotional moment this whole TTC thing is hard and it feels like it's never going to happen it's really nice to know I'm not alone have read 1000 of pages and beginning to notice there is just no way of telling until that BFP just getting me down this month, I've found the love of my life just got engaged and we are dying for a baby after miscarriage 6 months ago :( 

Wish all you girlys the best of luck let's hope for BFPs this month xxx


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cycle #3 TTC #2

1-2dpo- milky white cm, mild headache
3dpo- white cm, tiny pink blood in evening
4-5dpo - creamy cm
6dpo - stabbing pains on right side, thick yellow stretchy cm, acne
7-8dpo - bfn. Slight crampy pains. Weird bubbling/ cramp on left side. Tired, nauseated. Some creamy, some wet cm. Anxious/ depressed today. Had a dream last night I got a bfp.
9-10dpo - bfn. creamy thick cm. Dull aches in pelvis.
11-13dpo - acne, gassy,emotional, creamy and wet cm
14dpo - AF :(


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats OhHappyZ!


----------



## MsRipple

Ok, I'll play. Third IUI (unmedicated, no trigger this time) and about 18 months of TTC.

1-4dpo: Nothing
5dpo: Sore nipples
6dpo: Sore nipples, lower backache, crampy feeling
7dpo: Sore nipples, leg cramp
8po: Sore nipples, lower backache, some cramps; had some streaks of blood on tp this am, but that would have also been from a small cut I had near my nailbed - hard to say with 100% certainty), leg cramp 
9dpo to 10dpo- sore nipples, creamy/watery cm
11dpo- sore nipples are gone, creamy/watery cm, sharp pain around belly button 2x when rising from laying down, short shooting pain side of one breast
12dpo- small bit of brown when checking cervix, creamy/watery cm
13dpo (AF due) - watery cm, same sharp pain 1x when getting up from lying down
14dpo - fall down in happy shock to get a bfp on a hpt. Blood beta later that day was 144


----------



## peach81

I guess I can jump in just for fun.

TTC #1, technically cycle 2 (we had suspended TTC until April 2017...) 

1-5 DPO - nothing
6 DPO - very light spotting when I wiped in the evening. Period is not due for 7 days.
7 DPO - more spotting, but still very light. Sore breasts.
8 DPO - still more light spotting. Sore breasts. Exhausted throughout the day.
9 DPO - a little bit more light spotting. Mostly watery CM. Sore breasts. Very exhausted. Felt a bit warm and light-headed when standing in place for a few minutes. Waiting to test on Christmas.


----------



## Cppeace

Did this last cycle so figured I do it again. I have a positive feeling about this cycle but it is already acting kinda loopy. I generally ovulate between cd 16-22(charted total of 16cycles)(Over past 9 charted cycles have usually ovulated on cd 19).Starting off I started getting EWCM way early for me, on cd 10 and it hung around through cd 16. CD 14 I had loads of ewcm, an almost positive opk and minor(typical for left side) ovulation pain. Temp spiked on CD 15 like my normal 1 degree temp spike signaling ovulation. My Opk was negative that morning, ewcm less than night before but still there. Later in the evening I start getting distinctive stronger ovulation pain from left ovary area(like I normally only get on right side), my ewcm increased dramatically and I took another Opk blazing positive. Temp shot up more morn of cd 16. Ovulation pain is totally gone, opk is negative again. Woke super (3 hours earlier than norm) early on cd 17 freezing even though temp is normal in house and I felt hot under the blanket. So, so far very crazy cycle

Avg Ovulation: CD 19-21
Avg LP- 10-12 days
Avg Cycle length: 30-31 days

Ovulation day: Cd 14(earliest of my charting history)

1DPO :Temp usual area for 1dpo, Headache, producing EWCM, in evening had more, much stronger ovulation pain in evening and a positive OPK (possible second egg?)

2DPO: Temp shot up higher, even higher than norm for 2dpo (usually only changes .1 or so) either way, still producing EWCM, including gooey, slimy strings of it(like snot)

3DPO: Woke way early (3 hours early) for no reason. Temp is way down, but still would have been at marked CL, but I adjusted it for time. I feel cold. Shooting occasional pain on either side of temples. CM finally went to creamy as it should. Producing an awful lot of cm for this early in 2ww. Feel slight pressure in tubes area.... In the evening cm went back to ewcm, feel minor almost cramps.

4DPO: Didn't sleep well, up early again. Creamy CM, medium to heavy volume, Slight nausea after eating Cereal(very unusual, I have an iron stomach) certain smells are sticking with me, lungs feel heavy, sneezing and stuffy, shooting pain in head on occasion. Pressure on and off in uterus or tubes area(both sides) but nothing from ovaries. 

5DPO: Again woke very early and slept light. Creamy cm, not much else to report other than small patch of ewcm found in evening. Sneezy, congested

6DPO: still slept light, woke early, small twinges around uterus area, more right side than left, though. Creamy cm, mild back ache in evening, got full from eating very easy sneezy congested more

7DPO: slept pretty well, only remember waking once or twice. Went to bed feeling warm, woke feeling much cooler, temp plummeted. Woke with backache, feeling starved -mostly just congested. Lots of twinges from both sides of uterus area, some back and shoulder pains- warmed in late afternoon. Creamy CM, less than has been but still there. 

8DPO:Slept poorly, feeling on and off fatigue, mild twitches near uterus area, still stuffy/congested

9DPO: Slept well, temp was good, feeling on and off fatigue, back aches, headaches on and off, 

10DP: Slept well, temp still good, still feeling on and off fatigue, back ache worse, headache on and off, cold almost gone but still congested, ear ache for no good reason, heavy feeling in uterus

11DPO: Sleep was sort of bad, went to bed at 11pm, woke at 1:30 thinking it was close to 6 and took temp, was still high, saw time went back to sleep, slept till after 8am, temp now much lower but still above coverline, tired, BFN on HPT, Still creamy cm, mild cramps, congestion. squeezy uterus sensations in evening. 

12DPO: Temp went back up some, Slept pretty well, woke hungry, good amount of lotion-like cm, cp is medium, texture is medium, 2 BFN in AM, congestion is about gone by evening, no cramping today, feel warm- no sign of oncoming AF

13DPO: Temp went down some but still above cover line. Slept ok, woke pretty hungry, less cm so far today- still creamy though just not much, less congestion but still there, probe like jabs around left side of uterus. BFN HPT fmu. In early afternoon started getting odd, hollow shooting pain in vagina itself, kind of behind the clitoris. Took afternoon HPT and saw a shadow after about 15 minshttps://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20later2.jpg

14DPO: Temp went down more but still above cover line. Slept well. Little CM, mix of creamy and watery, pretty much congestion gone, cramps on and off all round uterus area, cramps in calves, 3 neg HPTs, Cervix started low and firming but rose up through day ended up medium, medium, got really cold mid day and stayed cold several hours though temp was at 99f

Cd1 : Thermometer acted a bit weird so took temp twice, marked the lower of the two though. Woke to pink spotting.Spotting very unusual for me so I expect it to turn to full flow within a couple hours then I can call it. Flow started late morn

:dust:


----------



## LaurieLou92x

Hi everyone, 

So a little background story, I suffer from Endometriosis, had an operation for this a year and a half ago, and a coil was put in. From the point of the coil insertion I have had no periods, however I had the coil removed as it was causing horrible side effects. 

Partner and I have decided that we want to TTC. 

I ovulated on the 20th December. 

Here is my timeline: 

1 - 4 DPO: don't remember, just been really irritable. 
5 DPO: Vivid dreams, cramping and spotting (brown)
6 DPO: More cramping, really irritable, even though had 10 hours sleep, needed more. 
7 DPO: creamy cm, hungry ALL the time, very flushed but cold and cramps

Will keep this updated until I receive AF.


----------



## drjo718

Following again...


----------



## Penguinwishes

Expecting AF on 17dpo

O day- regular cramps
1-3dpo-nothing, ovulation is confirmed via temping
4dpo-creamy, copious cm(normal after O for me), big temp drop that is a fallback rise
5dpo- creamy, copious cm, breasts start to itch temp up
6dpo- very very light brown cm, minor cramps
7dpo- bbs start to get swollen and have some zingers, 1 big hot flash with nausea, cm very watery
8dpo- bbs are still sore on an off, nothing too different, cm very watery and undies are wet
9dpo- holy nightsweats! Cm dries up more. Breasts ITCH. I am a psychotherapist and they were itching in session, bra was so uncomfortable. Tested:BFN
10dpo- continued night sweats! My bed is soaked. Saw one big blue vein pop up on left breast. Zingers in my breasts. Temp up. Tested:BFN that looks like a indent line on faulty cheapie
11dpo-breasts very very painful especially nipple area. Was going to test this AM and then got lots of AF like cramps right as I was waking up. Too scared to test. Checked my CP-tightly closed, yellow cm, creamy but not very abundant
Edit to 11dpo- still very painful breasts. Brown stretchy cm(!) it is still 6 days until my period and a few days until I usually start spotting. Hmm. Holy AF like cramps! Quite painful, almost thought about taking an ibuprofen and I never take that even in AF
12dpo-temp dropped a bit. Brown spotting. :( 
13dpo-temp dropped. Know I was done this month. BFN and continued brown spotting
14dpo- AF came 3 days early with lots of cramping 

Edit:nosebleeds or snot with blood almost every day after O. This is typical for me especially in the winter. 

I will keep this updated for sure


----------



## camp_tryowana

Hello! Actively reading through everything and sending positive vibes to all of you! &#10084;&#65039; Wanted to follow this thread. We are TTC again this year after a horribly emotional time last year. AF due in 1-2 days, will update with my symptoms etc once I see her (or not!)


----------



## MinaMae

Hi Ladies,

It's been a while since I've been on here. We took a break from TTC and are going to start back up in February 2017. However, we had some well-timed holiday action... and now i'm in my TWW!

0 dpo- DTD
1 dpo - nothing
2 dpo - lght cramping
3 dpo - light cramping
4 dpo - light cramping
5 dpo - light cramping, exhaustion, sleepiness, dtd
6 dpo - AF like cramping, exhaustion, sleepiness, some breast soreness
7 dpo - AF like cramping, breast soreness/throbbing, pink spotting/discharge (maybe implantation bleeding?) or I guess AF might be coming early... lol?
8-9dpo - AF came... =/

I'll be back in February! :)


----------



## Sesity

Hello! I'm in tww of our first month trying for #3. It's driving me crazy already!
I've been getting such strong symptoms, but far too early that I'm sure it's just my body playing tricks on me! 
If only I could convince it to love salad and not cake as easily :laugh2:


O-1 - Dtd (opk showed equal strength lines pm).

O day - less CM than I would usually see. (Opk test line is stronger than control line in the am, less so in the pm).

1dpo - Af cramps begin, quite mild and last for about half the day on & off.

2dpo - Af cramps worsen, they're stronger and lasted all day long.

3dpo - Af cramps constant, went to the bathroom three times as I was convinced it must have started. Started feeling nauseated.

4dpo - Af cramps still! Fed up of being in constant discomfort so take a couple of paracetamol, what a relief! Nausea is worse. I have to force myself to eat, then I feel ok for about an hour after, then the nausea starts again :growlmad:

5dpo - Af cramps & nausea. Boobs are 'different' idk, I'm just aware of them more lol! They feel warm on the inside (but not to the touch). I don't have a bra on atm, but really want to get one on to stop my top moving around, it feels annoying. 



I definatly feel the exact same morning sickness feeling that I had with my boys, and the boobs feel the same too, but it's just so flipping early. There's no way I could be reacting to pregnancy hormones yet. I plan to test on Saturday 7th, (af is due Mon)




Off to Google how early symptoms appear in twin/multiples now :haha:


----------



## cosmosis

Hello ladies!:hi: I have found this thread to be entertaining while I obsess during my 2WW. I decided I want to play since I've been taking detailed notes anyway!:shy:

*O day* (allegedly, lol) - Extremely moody, argumentative, very fatigued and very strong ovulation pain. Started having diarrhea in the late afternoon. Could not sleep this night, even with zzzquil. Loss of appetite all day. Breast pain.

*1dpo*- Diarrhea most of the day on and off. Lots of BM's. Strong desire for red meat/heavy protein. Didn't get to eat meat, but I had tuna with avocado and then hot chocolate made with whole milk and whey protein after my tomato soup dinner.

Mild chest pain/discomfort during and after tobogganing today.

*2dpo*- Diarrhea in the middle of the night. Woke up at 1:30AM for toilet :-=. Was fine the rest of the day. Stool became solid again. Felt fullness and mild cramping in lower abdomen. Cramping has been towards the right side. Very sleepy most of the day. Easily aroused, whereas the previous couple of days I had no real sex drive. Heartburn after a late dinner, which never happens.

*3dpo* - Mild cramping on and off, feeling of fullness in lower abdomen/uterus area. Strong desire for red meat. Feeling peckish all day. Sleepy most of the day. Strange urge to pee, but not really. Almost like the start of a UTI, which is possible with so much BD.

In the evening I found blood tinged EWCM after having creamy all day. Creamy CM was pink in color. Light heartburn during the day for a bit. Felt UTI type of discomfort all day and finally got cranberry juice and took Allicin. I found a glob of bloody ewcm. The red was more towards the brownish side, indicating that it may not have been from that day. Probably from O. 

*4dpo* - Woke up at 12:30AM to poop :oops: what is the deal with this now? lol

Mild cramping. Emotional this morning, cried because DH didn't want to BD and I was afraid I was Oing late and we were gonna miss the egg. Very mild heartburn after drinking cranberry juice this morning.Sore breasts. Urine smells strong.

Vaginal canal feels swollen. It was difficult to get fingers in to check cervix in the morning.

*5dpo* - Got up at 1:00AM to poop again :lol:. Vaginal canal feels swollen. It was difficult to get fingers in to check cervix.
Chest discomfort still there from the 25th. Throat is a bit raspy for a couple of days also. Breasts are a bit more painful. Mild cramping still on and off. 

Coconut water tastes more sour? Have full/queasy feeling in my stomach and salivating more, almost like when I have to throw up. Tried to make myself burp but nothing.

Big glob of EWCM at noon.

*6dpo* - Another toilet visit at 2:00AM #-o EWCM this morning, Cervix moved. AT 2:00AM it was very low and firm, at 5:00AM it was high and firm.

Ovulation type pain on right side? Sore breasts. Felt a sharp twinge in the center of my uterus for a few seconds. More EWCM at around 11AM, no BD the day prior. Lots of watery/EWCM around 4:30PM. Light AF cramps late afternoon.

*7dpo* - Woke up with mild AF discomfort, pressure in uterus area. UTI symptoms coming back (urge to pee, feeling like bacteria is building up) although it was fine yesterday. Got back on 100% cranberry juice. 

Got up to poop again at 2:00AM :roll:

Got very fatigued at 1:00PM and took an hour and a half nap with multiple wakings and strange dreams. I haven't been able to nap in weeks! Hunger forced me to get up. I was ravenous and I felt super dehydrated, I could have slept all day. My appetite is very high today and nothing is satisfying. Found a huge glob of EWCM which was clear but with a yellow tint to it and a few teeny tiny specs of blood. Feeling of wetness all day. 

Sharp pressure towards bottom of uterus starting about 6:00PM , restless legs? sore bbs. Very light headache starting at 7:00PM

alot of laughter tonight, not normal for me. 

*8dpo* - Got up at 1:45 to poop :wacko: . After I came back to bed, I was quite restless, but managed to get into deep sleep. I was starving but didn't get up to eat. I had alot of pain on my right breast from my collarbone all the way through to my breast. I could not sleep comfortably on my stomach, I felt pressure on my lower abdomen and breast pain was too much. Both of my breasts are very painful this morning like nothing I've ever felt and it lasted for hours. Nipples are a bit tender and I felt a little pain when I brushed the towel on them after my shower.

Creamy/Lotion CM today. I was VERY hungry in the evening hours then had indigestion before bed. Eventually it all went down and I fell asleep. 

*9dpo* - I set my alarm to go toilet this time since it has been happening from CD14. This way I could be sure I had more than enough time to sleep afterward and take my temp. 

Temps are still up, Cervix is low and firm. CM is a mixture of lotion type with ewcm mixed in there. I'm usually very dry at this time in my cycle. I feel light discomfort on my bbs. I'm on the grumpy side this morning, but no other symptoms so far. I had a laughing fit out of nowhere when I was snuggling with DH looool. 

I feel alot of bloat/pressure in my lower abdomen. I was very tired this afternoon but couldn't nap, I just stayed in bed for an hour or so resting. There was a bit of pain towards my cervix for a little while. Got a few AF cramps. I didn't quite feel like myself today, I had some forgetfulness.

*10dpo* - 1:45AM toilet visit https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u55/BJ_BOBBI_JO9/Potty%20and%20morbid%20humer/WC.gif this is getting old! BBT is higher than it has ever been. Lots of AF cramping this morning. 

Tested with FMU and SMU and got :bfn:

UTI symptoms coming back? I'm on my 3rd big bottle of pure cranberry juice. I have serious shoulder pain today and it feels like it will turn into a tension headache.

I had to go to the bathroom alot today. I had loose stools and diarrhea. Went to a movie and had to pee before the movie and again halfway through. Developed a headache at around 5PM and feel dehydrated. Extremely gassy this evening.

*11dpo* - Toilet visit at 1:00AM, Light AF cramps this morning. Tested with SMU and got a :bfn:. Headache at night again. Very intense orgasm. Restless legs in the evening.

*12dpo* - 2:30AM toilet visit :shy: got super hungry and had difficulty going back to sleep. I didn't eat in order to take my temp upon waking for the day. Tested twice today, :bfn:.

Diarrhea starting at noon, mild restless legs. I felt slightly dizzy and light headed at about 5:30, dinner smells burnt, but it isn't.

*13dpo* - Toilet visit at 12:00AM. UTI type discomfort throughout the day.Frequently hungry. Mild AF cramps on and off throughout day. 

I tested today and my IC was negative. I found a faint line later on my dollar store cheapie. 

*14dpo* - No bowel movement at 1:00AM, just urine. No Bowel movement upon waking for the day. No PMS., which should be in full force by now. Vivid dreams. I keep seeing people I haven't seen in many years in ALL of my dreams. This has been happening for several days now. 

Breast pain today and a little cramping. Bowel movements firmed up and are less frequent today. That's the opposite of what happens when AF comes by. Intense orgasm. 

I tested today and again a delayed faint line on dollar store cheapie. Not officially a positive until it is clear.


----------



## Heatherga2015

1-4 dpo nothing
5 dpo- cramps
6 dpo- cramps
7dpo- breats hurt and more cramps
8dpo- breasts hurt, cramps and moody
9dpo-breasts hurt, cramps, and tired
10dpo- tired and nauseated


----------



## Mammyto1

Dec 23rd-24th. Days 1 to 2dpo i had weird crampy tugging and twinges in my uterus which i don't get until 2/3 days before af. Those feelings stopped from day 3. Dec 25th -26th, 3 to 4 dpo not really any physical symptoms except nipple pain. Also felt irritable and fatigue but then it was xmas day and boxing day! 2 bfn 
Dec 27th -29th, 5 to 7 dpo i have had consistent lower back pain, needing to sit if standing. Boobs look slightly swollen on the nipples with more veins. Cf is creamy. Cp seems high firm and partially closed but wet. My bbt has steadily increased from 2-3dpo but dropped dec 29th 7dpo from 98.6 to 98.06. Possible implantation. 
Dec 30th. 8dpo sore throat headache frequent urination. Irritable and sensitive. Bbt 98.42. Bfn. Cf creamy. Cp high and firm. Back ache in bed like need a pillow under arch.
Dec 31st. 9dpo fatigue increased appetite but full quickly. Bbt 98.42. Bfn. Cf creamy. Cp high and firm.
Jan 1st. 10dpo fatigue. Woke up craving meat. Bbt 98.42. Bbt high but plateaud. Bfn. Cf creamy. Cp high and firm. More of a wet feeling. Nipples look more swollen, lumpy and veiny.
Jan 2nd. 11dpo. Fatigue and irritable. Craving steak. Bbt 98.60. Bfn. Cf creamy but not a lot of it. Cp high and firm. More of a wet feeling when walking. Really hungry just have a big meal. Starting to lose hope with 4 days left to period. Heaviness in uterus like a fullness. Sneezing often. Body just feels heavy but probably put on a lot of xmas weight. 
Jan 3rd. 12dpo. Better mood. Still tired. Craving savaloys. Bbt 98.06 a drop in temp but 2 hours earlier due to back at work. Bfn. Cf creamy. Cp high and firm. Quite painful cramp on morning and lost most of hope and accepted that af may be enroute. Kept burping a lot where i felt a bit nauseous. Lower back pain still. Period due 3-5 days. Really emotional.
Jan 4th. 13dpo. Bbt 98.06. Bfn. Really constipated. Inside swollen cp high and cf dry. Burping alot. Sick came up. Tired. Better mood today. Increased appetite. Emotional on night time again. 2 day temp drop. Could this have been implantation? Don't fancy cereal. Crumpets instead. 
Jan 5th. 14dpo. Bbt 98.24 slight increase but still lower than previous. Cp low and cf creamy. Still feels more swollen. Waiting on af now so no test today. No cramps. Nipple still tender. Still bloated. Losing my mind. Disappointed that i might get af. no sign of blood on its way in cf. Still creamy. No idea whats going on. Period due tomorrow. So i am waiting to see if i come on. If not i will test on sat 7th. Last bfn was yesterday 4th. Dont fancy cereal. Crumpets instead. Smell of mince cooking made me feel sick.
Jan 6th. 15dpo. Bbt 98.42 increasing again. Cp high firm wet and closed. Cf still creamy no sign of blood en route. Period due today by calculator. Boobs still tender on the sides. Not as irritable today. Had crumpets again. Wet clear cf this afternoon. Cp low.
Got my BFP tonight! Think im in shock. Still faint as i only dribbled on it coz i didnt need the toilet. The only reason i tested was coz i looked in the bathroom bin and noticed the test i did on 4th had a faint line even though it was negative when i did it. My partner could see it too when i showed him. Gonna take a clear blue tomorrow. Holy shit i cant believe im not crazy and have been so in tune with my body. Good luck to you all getting you bfp!!! Xxx


----------



## PestyY

Hello, ladies!

I hope you are all doing well and testing positive!

I am back TTC baby 2! Sadly, I miscarried at 12 weeks in the beginning of November. This time around they put me on Endometrin twice a day starting 1DPO. 

Here is where I am at now:

1DBO - EWCM, 1 follicle at 19 and 1 follicle at 17 
O - IUI, cramps
1DPO - EWCM
2DPO - nothing to note
3DPO - cranky
4DPO - nothing to note
5DPO - sick with stomach flu - extreme nausea and vomiting, body aches 
6DPO - sick with stomach flu - extreme nausea and vomiting, body aches 
7DPO - headache, gas, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
8DPO - headache, slight waves of nausea, gas, HPT = (possible tiny bit of left over HCG trigger is you squint and hold it just right... haha)
9DPO - headache, slight waves of nausea, HPT =

I think all of the headaches and waves of nausea are due to the progesterone supplements. Also, this is why I didn't report CM. I am feeling nervous as I have not been experiencing any cramps this time around.


----------



## Whale chick

Completely new to this site, and to ttc. I don't know specifically my O date as I have irregular cycles, but I am now at around cd35, I just worked this out so I will start from when I noticed the signs. 

cd 25: very tired, but assumed this was from working so much, vivid dreams. 

cd 26-28: extremely tired, bad headaches, vivid dreams.

cd 29-31: very tired, going from hungry to not wanting to look at food, vivid pregnancy related dreams, strange heavy feeling in stomach. 

cd 32-35: tired, not able to sleep at night, not hungry, craving salt and vinegar peanuts (my craving with my daughter), cramping in lower abdomen worse on right side, vivid pregnancy related dreams.

I have also had lower back pain but put it down to the chairs I was sitting on over the holidays, and constipation for the last week or so. 
I have done a few tests that were all BFN, although from reading I think that could (I hope) just be because they were too early. 
I am going to try testing tomorrow, then try to leave it for a few days.


----------



## MrsJT9

Here are my DPO symptoms, I think my O day was Christmas Day but could be Boxing Day!

0/1 DPO - Small amount of EWCM, CP=HSM
1/2 DPO - Nothing, CP=HSM
2/3 DPO - Lower left back pain, CP=HMM
3/4 DPO - Lower left back pain, Small amount of creamy CM, Bad Mood, CP=HMM
4/5 DPO - Lower left back pain, Tired, Twinges in lower abdomen, Wet CM
5/6 DPO - Excessive Thirst, Mood Swings, CP=MFM
6/7 DPO - Small amount of creamy CM, decreased appetite, Bad Mood, CP=LF
7/8 DPO - Cramping, sharp pains in lower abdomen, Bloated, Irritable, Small amount of creamy CM, CP=HMM
8/9 DPO - Small amount of creamy CM, Bloated, Lower left backache, CP=HF
9/10 DPO - Small amount of creamy CM, Bloated, Gas, Greasy Hair, Itchy Boobs, BFN, CP=MF
10/11 DPO - Hungry, Spots, Moody, 0.29 temp drop still above coverline, itchy boobs, BFN on FRER so think i'm out! CP=HFM
11/12 DPO - Spots, greasy skin, unsure on temp as at 4am it dropped but at 6:30 which is normal time I take temp it was higher. CP = MM


----------



## Tiddle

Hi all! I can honestly and slightly ashamedly say I have read every single post on every single page waiting for my bfp. Husband and I have been TTC #2 for 4 months. I found it really hard as with #1 it was first month job done. 

My tracker on my phone says I shouldve O'd on CD 16 but my OPK sticks didn't show a positive then, I ran out of sticks on CD17 so I think I O'd CD20 going by EWCM. 

My symptoms were: no typical sore heavy boobs. Headaches. Emotional (got hot prickly eyes a few times), vivid dreams, gas! My most telling sign from about 3 days before I tested was my cervix went high, soft and closed. I hadn't had that any other month. 
Also thus cycle we DTD every other day during my fertile time, but also hubby drank ALOT of alcohol thus round due to lots of work Xmas parties. Speaking of this - it's a weird coincidence, this cycle all my dates matched up perfectly with the cycle we conceived our first child, so my EDD is my son's birthday! 

Got my first faint positive at 11DPO, today is 14dpo and the line is getting darker! Tired, hot flushes and sore boobs! 

Hope to see more BFPs soon! 

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jouture

Ovulated 12/19

7th cycle, irregular- avg. 29 days- Ovulated 12/19

4 DPO - nipples sore, cramps

6 DPO - extreme cramping, diarrhea

7 DPO - sore nipples/tender breasts, hip pain

8 DPO - hip pain increased, possible implantation bleeding- brown when wiping, gassy, sore nipples/tender breasts

9 DPO - itching/soreness breasts thru chest under arms, nausea, sinus drainage, heartburn, creamy cm, bloating, tired, cramps, hungry, irritable, crazy dreams

11 DPO - sore nipples/tender breasts, extremely hungry- ate 2 full dinners, gassy

12 DPO - sore nipples/tender breasts, ***TMI alert***: DH told me he thought I was bleeding because I was incredibly wet during intercourse and he has never said that.

14 DPO - BFN on cheapo, headache that felt more like a migraine which I have never had before, sore nipples/tender breasts, cravings and extremely hungry, gassy, hot flashes. DH kissed my stomach and said, "I can't wait for it to be the 3 of us"- he hasn't done anything like this in our ttc time. I was taken back by it!

15 DPO - gassy, stomachache, extremely hungry, flu/cold, slight pain in side when coughing

16 DPO - coughed up mucus with blood in it this am, flu/cold, headache, sore nipples/tender breasts, calves are tight- feels like a charlie horse, high temp- 99, wiped brown CM again, ***TMI alert***: horrible pains with bowel movement this morning and felt like I was going to faint, really dizzy and both my feet/shins were numb and tingling. My feet are still numb 6 hours later.


----------



## S_secret

Following


----------



## Tiddle

jouture said:


> Ovulated 12/19
> 
> 7th cycle, irregular- avg. 29 days- Ovulated 12/19
> 
> 4 DPO - nipples sore, cramps
> 
> 6 DPO - extreme cramping, diarrhea
> 
> 7 DPO - sore nipples/tender breasts, hip pain
> 
> 8 DPO - hip pain increased, possible implantation bleeding- brown when wiping, gassy, sore nipples/tender breasts
> 
> 9 DPO - itching/soreness breasts thru chest under arms, nausea, sinus drainage, heartburn, creamy cm, bloating, tired, cramps, hungry, irritable, crazy dreams
> 
> 11 DPO - sore nipples/tender breasts, extremely hungry- ate 2 full dinners, gassy
> 
> 12 DPO - sore nipples/tender breasts, ***TMI alert***: DH told me he thought I was bleeding because I was incredibly wet during intercourse and he has never said that.
> 
> 14 DPO - BFN on cheapo, headache that felt more like a migraine which I have never had before, sore nipples/tender breasts, cravings and extremely hungry, gassy, hot flashes. DH kissed my stomach and said, "I can't wait for it to be the 3 of us"- he hasn't done anything like this in our ttc time. I was taken back by it!
> 
> 15 DPO - gassy, stomachache, extremely hungry, flu/cold, slight pain in side when coughing
> 
> 16 DPO - coughed up mucus with blood in it this am, flu/cold, headache, sore nipples/tender breasts, calves are tight- feels like a charlie horse, high temp- 99, wiped brown CM again, ***TMI alert***: horrible pains with bowel movement this morning and felt like I was going to faint, really dizzy and both my feet/shins were numb and tingling. My feet are still numb 6 hours later.

Those 16 dpo symptoms don't sound good, or right at all! Perhaps you might need to see your Doc? You could have something else medical going on, numb feet is a worry. 

Look after yourself &#9786;


----------



## meg_bellamy

Tiddle said:


> Hi all! I can honestly and slightly ashamedly say I have read every single post on every single page waiting for my bfp. Husband and I have been TTC #2 for 4 months. I found it really hard as with #1 it was first month job done.
> 
> My tracker on my phone says I shouldve O'd on CD 16 but my OPK sticks didn't show a positive then, I ran out of sticks on CD17 so I think I O'd CD20 going by EWCM.
> 
> My symptoms were: no typical sore heavy boobs. Headaches. Emotional (got hot prickly eyes a few times), vivid dreams, gas! My most telling sign from about 3 days before I tested was my cervix went high, soft and closed. I hadn't had that any other month.
> Also thus cycle we DTD every other day during my fertile time, but also hubby drank ALOT of alcohol thus round due to lots of work Xmas parties. Speaking of this - it's a weird coincidence, this cycle all my dates matched up perfectly with the cycle we conceived our first child, so my EDD is my son's birthday!
> 
> Got my first faint positive at 11DPO, today is 14dpo and the line is getting darker! Tired, hot flushes and sore boobs!
> 
> Hope to see more BFPs soon!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats! :happydance: I'm onto month 4 ttc no. 2 and fell pg first time with ds as well, so finding it hard too. That's funny the edd is your son's bday! If I conceive in the next couple months I might be in the same position lol


----------



## jouture

Thank you. I was also worried and have kept an eye on the numbness as well as called my doc.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
TTC #2
I'm currently cd27 / 11dpo
My symptoms are
* Cramping
* thirty - even after having a drink
* lots of toilet visits
* Alot of syliva 
* wetness down below 

Planning to wait until 10th to test


----------



## littlemisscie

3dpo - nausea, light headed, etc.
4dpo - Period like cramps. Sore throat, stuffed nose, light headed and boobs are sore.

Got my first BFP with DS at 6dpo after almost a year and 3 miscarriages. This is our first cycle trying so I'm going for a short and easier round this time &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## PestyY

Hello, ladies!

I hope you are all doing well and testing positive!

I am back TTC baby 2! Sadly, I miscarried at 12 weeks in the beginning of November. This time around they put me on Endometrin twice a day starting 1DPO. 

Here is where I am at now:

1DBO - EWCM, 1 follicle at 19 and 1 follicle at 17 
O - IUI, cramps
1 DPO - EWCM
2 DPO - nothing to note
3 DPO - cranky
4 DPO - nothing to note
5 DPO - sick with stomach flu - extreme nausea and vomiting, body aches 
6 DPO - sick with stomach flu - extreme nausea and vomiting, body aches 
7 DPO - headache, gas, HPT is a faint + (left over trigger)
8 DPO - headache, slight waves of nausea, gas, HPT = (possible tiny bit of left over HCG trigger is you squint and hold it just right... haha)
9 DPO - headache, slight waves of nausea, HPT =
10 DPO - cramps, cranky, HPT =
11 DPO - ramps, cranky, HPT =
12 DPO - cramps AF, been the worst AF cramps I have ever experienced.

I think all of the headaches and waves of nausea are due to the progesterone supplements. Also, this is why I didn't report CM.


----------



## PestyY

.


----------



## Gypsy99

That time again- fingers crossed!!

From 5dpo:-

5dpo - 36.5 temp - CP low hard and slightly open. have had AF cramps ramping up all day today then they have slowly been going into my left side / ovary. 

6dpo - 36.4 Put on a wheatbag last night and then slept with it only to wake up extremely bloated and sore. Slept like crap as well.

7Dpo - 36.3 im worried as my temp isn't going up higher like usual and my CP is still in AF position :-(. 6 days left to test.

8dpo 36.8. Felt relatively normal today. Cp was a bit higher and slightly soft. Sore lower vack whrn doing too much.

9dpo - 36.6 normal after o temp. Cp in Af position alreadu AGAIN. Yarghhh.


----------



## meg_bellamy

Cycle 4 ttc no. 2
Preseed, soft cups and cbd

According to cbd I haven't o'd yet :growlmad: but I've had 2 days of blood streaked ewcm and lots of cramping/ pulling sensations so who knows. I just feel a lot of stuff happening so am starting this. :shrug:

1-2dpo - white milky cm. Lower backache. Irritability/ anxiety. VERY achy pelvis and uterus area- feels full/ bloated. SPD pain.
3dpo - constant dull ache/ full feeling/ cramps in uterus all day. Headache. Acne.Lower backache. Milky lotiony cm.
4dpo - Slight pains in uterus, ACNE, some white/yellow stretchy cm
5dpo - ACNE, milky/wet/lotiony cm, left boob hurts when feeding ds
6-7dpo - Nasal congestion last night. Throat hurting today. Both nipples hurt when feeding DS A LOT. Lots of white gel like cm, slightly stretchy. Heavy full cramping has returned. Acne.
8dpo - Bloating, acne, sore nipples, bleeding gums, pelvic ache, large amt of thick white stretchy cm, constipated
9dpo - sore nipples, constipated
10dpo - nipple pain seems to have subsided. Acne clearing up. Peeing frequently. Felt a bit dizzy/ faint and headachy today but probably because had bad night with DS. Small amount of creamy/wet cm.
11dpo - lower backache, hot/sweaty. Tested late morning with 1hr hold on FRER- bfn. Couldn't keep my eyes open in the evening, went to bed early.
12dpo - lower/mid backache, small amt wet white cm, sore nipples when bf, struggling to keep eyes open
13dpo - AF has arrived 1 day early. Pretty devastated as thought I might actually have been pg. Who knows why my boobs are hurting so much, maybe I have thrush :(


----------



## abennion

Hi all,

DH and I are both 25, this is cycle 19 of TTC. I O'ed way earlier than usual, so FX this is it!

O Day: 36.4 Managed to get some BD in! Woohoo!
1DPO: 36.6
2DPO: 36.7
3DPO: 37
4DPO: 36.9 AF like cramps
5DPO: 36.6, AF like cramps, some of them are localized to the left side.
6DPO: 36.95, a couple of twinges but nowhere near as many as yesterday, noticed my nips are standing to attention more and are puffier (sorry, tmi. And I mean the actual nips themselves, not the aeraolas)
7DPO: 36.8 Irritable
8DPO: 36.8 Still snapping at every little thing, the cramps are back.
9DPO: 36.8 I have GOT to get me a proper BBT thermometer... still moody, left boob feels like it doesn't fit in my bra anymore, getting pains under arms. Squinter line!


----------



## missesb

Hi there! I'm new here. I want to join the fun!

TTC Cycle 1 estimated O date 1/14

1DPO (1/15) - cramps, some slight constipation
2DPO (1/16) - cramps, very emotionally sensitive (cried for a couple hours when DH left for his night shift), feeling bloated and gassy, fatigue, sticky CM, possible oral thrush flare-up
3DPO (1/17) - cramps, bloated, fatigue, a little nausea, still feeling oral thrush
4DPO (1/18) - 
5DPO (1/19) - 
6DPO (1/20) -
7DPO (1/21) - 
8DPO (1/22) - 
9DPO (1/23) - 
10DPO (1/24) - 
11DPO (1/25) - possible FRER test in morning date (general doctor's appt. later in morning to refill unrelated prescriptions and treat possible oral thrush, may try to get a blood test!)
12DPO (1/26) - 
13DPO (1/27) - 
14 DPO (1/28) - estimated AF arrival (hopefully not!)


----------



## missesb

Posting again cause I forgot a couple symptoms from today... how come I can't edit my previous post or delete it?

Hi there! I'm new here. I want to join the fun!

TTC Cycle 1 estimated O date 1/14

1DPO (1/15) - cramps, some slight constipation
2DPO (1/16) - cramps, very emotionally sensitive (cried for a couple hours when DH left for his night shift), feeling bloated and gassy, fatigue, sticky CM, possible oral thrush flare-up
3DPO (1/17) - cramps, bloated, fatigue, a little nausea, still feeling oral thrush, really sensitive cervix while DTD, randomly hard nips
4DPO (1/18) - 
5DPO (1/19) - 
6DPO (1/20) -
7DPO (1/21) - 
8DPO (1/22) - 
9DPO (1/23) - 
10DPO (1/24) - 
11DPO (1/25) - possible FRER test in morning date (general doctor's appt. later in morning to refill unrelated prescriptions and treat possible oral thrush, may try to get a blood test!)
12DPO (1/26) - 
13DPO (1/27) - 
14 DPO (1/28) - estimated AF arrival (hopefully not!)


----------



## MamaPlus2

Hey there Ladies! 

All my symptoms are marked on my chart minus some mouth pain just a few nights ago! Today is 14 dpo and no af annnnd my FRER's arrive tomorrow sometime. So if not show by tomorrow evening still, I'll be testing! I'm feeling pretty good about these Temps compared to prior months. The last 3 days have most likely been my body playing with me before the lovely witch arrives &#128514;

And I also check my resting daytime temp, and this month post o, it'd been quite high compared to prior. This is my first month not giving into my POAS addiction....
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-01-18-12-13-53.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## missesb

TTC Cycle 1 estimated O date 1/14

1DPO (1/15) - cramps, some slight constipation
2DPO (1/16) - cramps, very emotionally sensitive (cried for a couple hours when DH left for his night shift), feeling bloated and gassy, fatigue, sticky CM, possible oral thrush flare-up
3DPO (1/17) - cramps, bloated, fatigue, a little nausea, still feeling oral thrush, really sensitive cervix while DTD, randomly hard nips
4DPO (1/18) - a few "twinges" in the morning, bloated, fatigue, insomnia last night, randomly hard nips, boobs felt a little tiny bit of pain during my shower tonight. Really sensitive emotionally. Horrible "brain fog" most of the day. Mostly feeling "blah".
5DPO (1/19) - A little bit of cramping, felt similar to AF cramps. Kind of bloated feeling but not as much as the last few days. Really bad fatigue, even though I slept normally last night. Getting up was terrible and I took a nap with DH after work. Boobs hurt a tiny bit when they got pressed on while I was carrying one of my deliveries for work today. Nipples are super sensitive but do not hurt if that makes sense.
6DPO (1/20) - Last night, DH broke his leg at work (night shift) and I only got 3 hours of sleep after hospital stuff. So I'm horribly tired but Im pretty sure it's probably 100% related to that. Other than that, feeling actually pretty good, watery CM all day and a few cramps and that's it, or at least all I can remember from my sleep-deprived state.
7DPO (1/21) - Felt a sharp pain that lasted just a second this morning. Was not too bad but bad enough to make me say ouch. Never felt that kind of pain before. Possibly implantation? Also tender boobs, not outright painful but just barely sore when I remove my bra. Nausea during a movie tonight. Feeling hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up too far!
8DPO (1/22) - random short bouts of nausea, extremely tired and very moody, sensitive nipples and slightly sore boobs. Felt mostly normal all day except for really light cramps on and off and tonight a heavy bloated feeling in my uterus. My nose is runny tonight even though it feels dry. 
9DPO (1/23) - Runny nose again this morning, and then kinda runny again tonight. Lots of watery CM this morning. Extremely tired today. Felt really warm and lightheaded for a couple hours at work. Borderline nauseous. Boobs sore and nipples definitely sore and sensitive... never felt sore nipples before. Having trouble trying to wait to take a test but really trying to stick it out!
10DPO (1/24) - Sniffly nose this morning and then again tonight. Sore boobs, sore, sensitive nipples. Nauseous a couple times today. A twinge of a headache, and cramps. Hot and lightheaded when I stood too long at work today, with a general unwell feeling. Crazy amounts of tired. Had a hard time not testing today, but I made it! Testing tomorrow!
11DPO (1/25) - Tested this morning, got BFN. Still have really sore boobs and sore and sensitive nipples, nipples seem maybe a little darker than normal? Nauseous at random parts of the day, cramping, lower back pain, and very tired. Starting to really doubt being PG. 
12DPO (1/26) - no nausea or cramps today, actually felt fairly good for once. Still very very tired despite getting almost 8 hrs sleep. A tiny hint of a headache, and my boobs and nipples are still sore. Weird because suddenly most of my symptoms vanished. 
13DPO (1/27) - woke up at 4am to AF with a vengeance. :( I'm out.
14 DPO (1/28) - estimated AF arrival (hopefully not!)


----------



## meg_bellamy

Missesb there should be a button at the button of your post 'edit' so you can edit your post.


----------



## missesb

AH! I didn't have that button yesterday but it just popped up! Thanks. :)


----------



## zoe2010

Oh what the heck I guess I'll join in...

CD 14- lots of EWCM and twinges on left side. DTD that afternoon.
O DAY- (CD 15) wet cm and left ovary twinges that morning. 
1 DPO- Slept like a baby the night before. Nothing out of the ordinary 
2 DPO- I swear my boobs are swollen. Tired. Very dull AF type cramps.
3 DPO- Random sore throat. More dull cramps. Full heavy feeling in abdomen. Very watery CM (had this since day after O)
4 DPO- Very vivid odd nightmare. Woke up at 2 am from nightmare hungry. Sore throat still.
5DPO- heavy swollen boobs. Light pinching feeling in abdomen. Sticky CM (almost like paste)


----------



## AlbaAngel24

Here are my symptoms which lead to my BFP today 10 DPO.

2 dpo - dry no cm , and bloating 
3 dpo - af cramps, loose bowels, dry again 
4 dpo - cramps, dull ache in stomach, diarrhea 
6 dpo - bad cramps on right side - not like af, like I ate something bad. Bloating and gas begins.
7 dpo- bloated and gassy ( I never get this way in general- this was a red flag). Also, tender sore breasts begin, this is common near af
8 dpo - gas, bloating, backache, random crotch sensations that come and go 
9 dpo - gas, bloating, crotch sensations, really sore boobs, took dollar tree test - slight slight positive test- didn't believe it because it was a cheapie test.
10 DPO - tested with morNing urine with frer- BFP with light line but also confirmed with frer digital ' yes+ ' !! 

Good luck ladies I know I looked at everyone's symptoms whe I was in tww so I hope this helps someone ease their mind!!!


----------



## meg_bellamy

Congrats!!


----------



## bumpiewannabe

Hello ladies. 

I have no idea how many DPO i am so sorry in advance. My last period was December 18. i have 35 days cycle. according to ovulation tests online i was supposed to ovulate from Jan 06 to Jan 10. i have spotting the 12. tested on Sunday with a cheapie BFN :wacko: 

I have been cramping and feel like AF is coming since Jan 5th 
at first i had acid re flux, nausea, dizziness, tiredness, frequent urination, always thirsty and hungry, creamy CM

now at supposedly 13 DOP all i have is tiredness (i am always sleepy), frequent bathroom visit for both number one and number two. still cramping mostly on left side but also on right side, watery white CM (lots of it, enough to wet my pantie)

if AF doesnt show i will test this week end.. i cant stand another BFN ...


----------



## HopeBT

Hello ladies! This is our 2nd cycle of IUI. We have been TTC for almost 2 years, I have never been preggo before. 

Jan 15th: IUI #2

5 dpo: Sharp pains and tingling feeling in uterus. Shooting feeling in BBs. Increased cm. Lower back pain
6 dpo: Very hungry all the time, craving for sweets. Lower back pain
7 dpo: Still so very hungry all the time, and cm is more than usual compared to other months. Lower back pain.
8 dpo: started to get nausea. hunger never went away. tingling feeling in uterus. Lower back pain gone
9 dpo: today hungry as ever. just finished lunch, still hungry. quite a lot of cm, and gagged this morning due to constant nausea. Lower back pain is back. Tested with cheapie, BFN. Nauseous whole day. Feels like AF is coming though it is still 6-7 days away

Can`t wait to go for my blood test which is 5 days from now. Obviously (I am obsessed) will be testing everyday till my blood test


----------



## Mommytwogirls

Hello we are trying to conceive baby #3 after misscarraige 

1 DPO: tired
2 DPO: runny nose, cramping like AF
3 DPO: runny nose vivid dreams, and cramping like AF


----------



## bumpiewannabe

AF is still not here i havent taken another pregnancy test. 

my CM change it first became A LOT. then became a bit brown. Now clear stretchy like when ovulating.


----------



## HopeBT

bumpiewannabe said:


> AF is still not here i havent taken another pregnancy test.
> 
> my CM change it first became A LOT. then became a bit brown. Now clear stretchy like when ovulating.

Have you tested yet? When is AF due?


----------



## bumpiewannabe

period was due last week sunday and i had a BFN on that day so i waited. 
i tested this morning at 6:00 AM BFP !!!


----------



## bumpiewannabe

Period was due last week sunday and i had a BFN on that day so i waited. 
i tested this morning at 6:00 AM BFP !!!


----------



## mothertoone

I'm new to the thread currently 7-9dpo
Becoming POAS addict 
I've have tested for the last 3 days knowing I shouldn't have all clear BFNS

Symptoms so far 

Loose stools 
Cramps
Random shooting pains in breast but not painful to touch
Cervix was low and soft up until yesterday and today it is now high and soft 
Flu like symptoms from yesterday very congested. Blocked nose and night sweats.


----------



## xButterfly

1dpo: Gas/flatulence
2dpo: Gas/flatulence
3dpo: Gas/flatulence 
4dpo: Gas/flatulence
5dpo: AF-like cramps, back-ache and achy legs. Rusty brown spotting, followed by light pink spotting, small amount of blood after brushing teeth. 
6dpo: AF-like cramping (milder), snot-like cm, fatigue, aversion to sweet foods, flushed face for 50 mins. 
7dpo: AF-like cramps (milder), fatigue, flushed face for 50 mins.
8dpo: AF-like cramps (milder), back-ache, snot-like cm, fatigue, aversion to coffee, flushed face for 50 mins
9dpo: twinge in right breast, cramping very minimal, snot-like cm, flushes only lasting 20 mins, fatigue


----------



## Cppeace

Third time in this thread. Got a good feeling on this one.

Typical ovulation cd16-19.
Typical LP 12 days
Typical cycle length 30-31 days

Ovulated cd 20

1Dpo:Temp up just a hair, not my normal spike. Feeling tired, cm mix of creamy and ewcm.

2 Dpo: Temp up a little more, still not in normal range, still tired, feeling under arm, side of breast soreness

3DPO: Got crosshairs on both apps I use, temp was more into normal ovultion range, constipated, feeling some pressures near uterus, sensitive breasts, still sore under arms

4 DPO: Temp hanging well, fell just a tad, diarrhea, but could be from fountain rootbeer I drank, back ache, tired, barely keep my eyes open sometimes, more lotion like cm, twinges both sidesof uterus area, pressure all in that region

5DPO:Temp hanging well, slight constipation, bloat, gassiness, fullness and mild cramps in uterus area, still sleepy, more lotiony cm, had a weird pain behind my eyes earlier, Feeling still very optimistic and confident. 

6DPO: Nice temp dip, creamy cm, medium cp and texture, had an odd sensation, almost ticklish in uterus

7DPO: Temp rose,mild cramps off and on, creamy cm, medium cp and texture, sore lower back (Like sore muscles)

8DPO: Temp hanging. A few mild twitches in uterus area, a sneezing fit early morn, Increased appetite. lower back less sore but still felt. Gassy.

9DPO: Temp hanging, fell a tiny bit, more frequent urination, shortness of breath, cp is medium/ high and medium texture, more creamy cm

10DPO: (Testing)neg test, cervix slightly higher, texture softer but still medium, creamy cm, cramps worst so far, back ache, less tired, peeing ever 2ish hours(more than norm)

11DPO: (Testing) tested, negative but see lightest of lines, mild cramps, mild backache, creamy cm, high cervix, medium texture

12DPO: (Testing)Negative test, No cramps but some pressure, temp plummeted, cm mix of creamy and watery, low and firming cervix, AF should arrive tomorrow. 

My temp went up the next day but AF arrived that evening. 
:dust:


----------



## zoe2010

zoe2010 said:


> Oh what the heck I guess I'll join in...
> 
> CD 14- lots of EWCM and twinges on left side. DTD that afternoon.
> O DAY- (CD 15) wet cm and left ovary twinges that morning.
> 1 DPO- Slept like a baby the night before. Nothing out of the ordinary
> 2 DPO- I swear my boobs are swollen. Tired. Very dull AF type cramps.
> 3 DPO- Random sore throat. More dull cramps. Full heavy feeling in abdomen. Very watery CM (had this since day after O)
> 4 DPO- Very vivid odd nightmare. Woke up at 2 am from nightmare hungry. Sore throat still.
> 5DPO- heavy swollen boobs. Light pinching feeling in abdomen. Sticky CM (almost like paste)
> 
> 6 DPO- creamy CM, bloating, sore throat is gone. Tired today from not sleeping too well the night before. So hungry. Boobs aren't too sore today.
> 7DPO- woke up in the night drenched in sweat. Like someone had dumped a bucket of water on me. Swollen heavy boobs. Creamy CM.
> 8DPO- AF cramps were pretty intense today (period not due until 16DPO so this is not normal. Tired and slight nausea.
> 9DPO- feel fine today. A little tired. Boobs are back to normal. No symptoms really and I feel like I'm out.
> 10DPO- Nausea and upset stomach. Very tired. Vivid dreams. Boobs still feel normal. I keep pressing on them to see if they are sore and nothing.
> 11DPO- more vivid dreams. More AF type cramps and more nausea.
> Boobs still normal. Weird because this is when they normally start getting sore before AF. Tested with afternoon urine and BFN on a FRRR. Oh well
> 12DPO- I feel awful today. Sick to my stomach and by this evening I had a full blown cold :(


----------



## dakotarose

This thread looks amazing!

1 DPO- tons of cramps, especially on left side.
2 DPO- Watery CM and fatigue. 
3 DPO-cramps all over, sore breasts, vivid dreams.
4 DPO-Cramps all over and on the left side again. Woke up starving and with a headache. sore breasts.
5 DPO- Cramps and sticky, watery CM
6 DPO- cramps all over lower stomach, bad headache and light pink spotting mixed with snot looking CM.
7 DPO- lots of sticky snotty cm and cramps, back ache and tender breasts and bloated.
8-DPO more sticky, snot looking CM, really sleepy and fatigued! bloated, Cramping all over with back ache.

Good Luck to everyone!

Update:
9 DPO backache and extremely moody. Starving all the time lol. Sore nipples and cloudy sticky ewcm. 
10 DPO cramping and backache. Pink and brown Spotting again when I wiped, became very discouraged because with my last pregnancy implantation bleeding wasn't this much and I assumed AF was just 3-6 days early. After that the spotting stopped. For some reason i took and hpt tests and I could see a faint second line! Went out and bought a FRER one and again a faint second line appeared. 
11 DPO Woke up and took two more hpt (I know, I am a little obsessive ha) and the faint second line was still there. I know it is super early and I am trying hard not to get too excited. I am going to wait a few more days and test again to see if the second line gets darker. Will keep you posted.


----------



## zoe2010

zoe2010 said:


> zoe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Oh what the heck I guess I'll join in...
> 
> CD 14- lots of EWCM and twinges on left side. DTD that afternoon.
> O DAY- (CD 15) wet cm and left ovary twinges that morning.
> 1 DPO- Slept like a baby the night before. Nothing out of the ordinary
> 2 DPO- I swear my boobs are swollen. Tired. Very dull AF type cramps.
> 3 DPO- Random sore throat. More dull cramps. Full heavy feeling in abdomen. Very watery CM (had this since day after O)
> 4 DPO- Very vivid odd nightmare. Woke up at 2 am from nightmare hungry. Sore throat still.
> 5DPO- heavy swollen boobs. Light pinching feeling in abdomen. Sticky CM (almost like paste)
> 
> 6 DPO- creamy CM, bloating, sore throat is gone. Tired today from not sleeping too well the night before. So hungry. Boobs aren't too sore today.
> 7DPO- woke up in the night drenched in sweat. Like someone had dumped a bucket of water on me. Swollen heavy boobs. Creamy CM.
> 8DPO- AF cramps were pretty intense today (period not due until 16DPO so this is not normal. Tired and slight nausea.
> 9DPO- feel fine today. A little tired. Boobs are back to normal. No symptoms really and I feel like I'm out.
> 10DPO- Nausea and upset stomach. Very tired. Vivid dreams. Boobs still feel normal. I keep pressing on them to see if they are sore and nothing.
> 11DPO- more vivid dreams. More AF type cramps and more nausea.
> Boobs still normal. Weird because this is when they normally start getting sore before AF. Tested with afternoon urine and BFN on a FRRR. Oh well
> 12DPO- I feel awful today. Sick to my stomach and by this evening I had a full blown cold :(
> 
> 13 DPO- felt better today. No other symptoms.
> 14DPO- mild AF cramps. Nothing other than that. BFN that afternoon
> 15DPO- period due today and never came. Some really mild AF cramps.
> 16DPO- no period yet. 1 day late. Headache and bloated today. Decided not to test and to wait another day.
> 17DPO- BFN with FMU. So annoyed and frustrated. An hour later AF showed :( on to the next month.Click to expand...


----------



## rockstarlove9

So here goes

1-10 dpo: not really any symptoms was sure af was on her way.
11dpo: Mild boob pain mostly on the sides and underneath the bottom of my breasts
12 dpo: Mild breast pain and mild cramps was for sure af was coming early. Went and got stocked up pads and tampons
13 dpo: Same mild breast pain and cramps. Thought I was out because with previous BFPs had sore achy swollen boobs from 8dpo until mc. 
14dpo: day af was due decided to take a test early that morning... and BFP. Was in total and utter shock so I took like 10 more all bfps...
Im 8w4d today and so far so good....


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

nvm


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so here goes

1-3dpo nothing out of the ordinary, usual boob pain and full uterus feeling along with bloatedness
4dpo gassy and bloated, mega cranky 
5dpo snotty CM, sleeplessness, bloated and twinges around ovaries as well as other pinching, beginnings of a runny/stuffy nose, tingling boobs and still mega cranky
6dpo sudden appearance of piles that were bleeding (sorry tmi) and for a second I thought it was AF! They bled 3 times in one day when going to the loo (only ever had piles that bleed during pregnancy). Ask still tingly boobs, not sure if it's in my head. Very stuffy nose. Feeling tired but sleeplessness
7dpo stuffy nose, some sensitivity in boobs but starting to think it's all progesterone related and feeling like I'm out this month 
8dpo thought I felt queasy when I woke but might be in my head. Slight AF like cramps in the morning. Reappearance of some snotty CM. more bleeding from piles!! Tested with FMU and BFN. Feeling weepy about it. Being very short with people and snappy but likely due to the BFN and progesterone. Still think I'm out.
9dpo woke at 2am thinking it was about 5am, did an IC and BFN but felt weird and sore boobs so did a FRER and :bfp: couldn't believe it! Did another at 5am and IC again BFN but FRER was another BFP!!! Today I'm now feeling very crampy, feels like full AF cramps, slightly sore boobs, bloated and so hungry! But also felt a little queasy when I drank my usual green tea.


----------



## invlntrysheep

I found this thread and it's helping to ease my mind and keep me from freaking out during yet another 2ww. I love trying to find the similarities between bfns and bfps! 

CD 11 - Ov day

Dpo 3 - af like cramps, only not as bad. Left sciatic nerve hurt like a mofo, and that hasn't happened before. Couldn't sit without pressure in my lower abdomen, but it definitely wasn't an intestinal thing

Dpo 4- lots of pain in the tendons and ligaments in pelvic region, not really counting it as a symptom, just weird timing as I hadn't done anything strenuous. Usual cm. Woke up after sleeping for three hours and couldn't get back to bed.

Dpo 5 - ok guys, super TMI coming up, so stop reading if you get uncomfortable easily. I was driving home from work, and I got what I can only describe as a lady boner. I could feel my cervix shift back like during arousal, and sex was the last thing on my mind. It got really warm, like I had a rush of blood to the labia, and didn't go away for about an hour. Light creamy cm.

Dpo 6 - same thing as yesterday, mind couldn't be farther from sex, but body is reacting. Slight uterine cramps, just light twinges, mostly to the right. Slight increase in cm

Can't wait to see what else pops up. Been ttc for four months after wtt for 6 years. I'm actively trying not to get my hopes up because we are so early in our journey.


----------



## invlntrysheep

invlntrysheep said:


> I found this thread and it's helping to ease my mind and keep me from freaking out during yet another 2ww. I love trying to find the similarities between bfns and bfps!
> 
> CD 11 - Ov day
> 
> Dpo 3 - af like cramps, only not as bad. Left sciatic nerve hurt like a mofo, and that hasn't happened before. Couldn't sit without pressure in my lower abdomen, but it definitely wasn't an intestinal thing
> 
> Dpo 4- lots of pain in the tendons and ligaments in pelvic region, not really counting it as a symptom, just weird timing as I hadn't done anything strenuous. Usual cm. Woke up after sleeping for three hours and couldn't get back to bed.
> 
> Dpo 5 - ok guys, super TMI coming up, so stop reading if you get uncomfortable easily. I was driving home from work, and I got what I can only describe as a lady boner. I could feel my cervix shift back like during arousal, and sex was the last thing on my mind. It got really warm, like I had a rush of blood to the labia, and didn't go away for about an hour. Light creamy cm.
> 
> Dpo 6 - same thing as yesterday, mind couldn't be farther from sex, but body is reacting. Slight uterine cramps, just light twinges, mostly to the right. Slight increase in cm
> 
> Can't wait to see what else pops up. Been ttc for four months after wtt for 6 years. I'm actively trying not to get my hopes up because we are so early in our journey.


I forgot to add that my gums are slightly swollen and very lightly bleeding, enough to notice a taste, but not see anything. I take very good care of my teeth, and this had only happened before when I flossed too hard.


----------



## yayamama

Hi all, hoping for that clear BFP but for now, symptom spotting going off two faint lines, but negatives on digitals. I'm not 100% certain of O date, but about 75% certain which I based the below on.

1DPO - gush of thick white CM - ran to the loo thinking it was a super early AF
2DPO - lots of cramping, very light clear EWCM
4DPO - still lots of cramping, nausea
6DPO - exhausted beyond words
7DPO - no appetite, super spidey sense of smell - BFN on test
8DPO- strong cravings for veggies, but no appetite when I go to eat, cramping in the evening, running to the bathroom with churning tummy everytime I eat - loose stools. Lots of CM, very wet when I'm normally dry getting closer to AF. - VERY faint positive blue line on 2 tests
9DPO - tired, ravenous but no appetite when I go to eat, more diharrea everytime I try to eat. :( Still no dryness like normal when approaching AF. No lines on 2 more tests


----------



## invlntrysheep

Just an update. Can't edit posts as of yet!

I found this thread and it's helping to ease my mind and keep me from freaking out during yet another 2ww. I love trying to find the similarities between bfns and bfps! 

CD 11 - Ov day

Dpo 3 - af like cramps, only not as bad. Left sciatic nerve hurt like a mofo, and that hasn't happened before. Couldn't sit without pressure in my lower abdomen, but it definitely wasn't an intestinal thing

Dpo 4- lots of pain in the tendons and ligaments in pelvic region, not really counting it as a symptom, just weird timing as I hadn't done anything strenuous. Usual cm. Woke up after sleeping for three hours and couldn't get back to bed.

Dpo 5 - ok guys, super TMI coming up, so stop reading if you get uncomfortable easily. I was driving home from work, and I got what I can only describe as a lady boner. I could feel my cervix shift back like during arousal, and sex was the last thing on my mind. It got really warm, like I had a rush of blood to the labia, and didn't go away for about an hour. Light creamy cm.

Dpo 6 - same thing as yesterday, mind couldn't be farther from sex, but body is reacting. Slight uterine cramps, just light twinges, mostly to the right. Slight increase in cm

Can't wait to see what else pops up. Been ttc for four months after wtt for 6 years. I'm actively trying not to get my hopes up because we are so early in our journey.

I forgot to add that my gums are slightly swollen and very lightly bleeding, enough to notice a taste, but not see anything. I take very good care of my teeth, and this had only happened before when I flossed too hard.

Update:
DPO 7 - I had the biggest mood swing to date this morning. I took everything personally and cried at absolutely nothing. I'm an emotional person, but this was a bit much, even for me. I apologized to my husband a million times. Gums still sore, but no longer swollen. Loose stools going on three days. 

DPO 8 - Taste blood again after eating, but enough to see it. Loose stools going on day four. Cervix very high, can barely touch it. No other noticeable symptoms other than extremely mild discomfort in pelvis. Irritable with certain coworker, almost irrationally so, but that might just be me being a bitch &#128514; 

DPO 9 - absolute meltdown at work because SIL just announced her second pregnancy. Sore breasts, comes and goes, more blood taste, loose stools, headache in the evening, but probably from crying. 

DPO 10 - my breasts HURT, but it changes in intensity. Wondering if it could be a hormonal thing - last month it was a menstrual migraine, this month, sore boobs? I have no idea anymore. They also feel very warm inside, if that makes any sense. The one that hurts more than the other gets warmer faster. Cervix still very high, can barely touch it the edge. No blood taste today.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

Invintrysheep your symptoms look promising! I think..


----------



## tg82

I'm sorry to say I find myself back here. Not to long ago I shared my shock and joy when we found out we were expecting after a negative blood test. I carried my angel up until 20 weeks, when at a routine anatomy scan we were informed she no longer had a heartbeat. I miss her everyday. We are back TTC and hope we get a THB this time. Right now, just lurking. I will update with cycle information if things get exciting.


----------



## Lillesif

Hi Ladies 
I'm new in here, nyt not new in tcc. 3 1/2 years of trying.
Thought it could have been this month, I had brownish spotting at 7-8 dpo.
But BFN the last couple of days. 14 dpo today, so guess I'm out. Again.
Lots of baby dust to all of you&#55357;&#56470;


----------



## invlntrysheep

Wnt2beAMom said:


> Invintrysheep your symptoms look promising! I think..

I really hope so! Last night the outer sides of my breasts started to feel achey, and then again when I went down the stairs at work today. As of today (2/14) I am 9dpo. Ther have also been achey cramps in my pelvic area, and they don't feel normal. Not super sore, just uncomfortable hen I sit forward. I refuse to test until next Monday when my af is due...I can't stand that single line.

Then again, it could all be in my head. My sister-in-law just announced that she is pregnant with their second. Despite really wanting to be happy for them, the struggle was real. So. Emotional!


----------



## invlntrysheep

tg82 said:


> I'm sorry to say I find myself back here. Not to long ago I shared my shock and joy when we found out we were expecting after a negative blood test. I carried my angel up until 20 weeks, when at a routine anatomy scan we were informed she no longer had a heartbeat. I miss her everyday. We are back TTC and hope we get a THB this time. Right now, just lurking. I will update with cycle information if things get exciting.

I had actually just gotten to your part of the thread. I'm so sorry for your loss...I had a mc when I was younger, and it was hard enough to handle when I wasn't actually trying. I sincerely hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## meg_bellamy

tg82 said:


> I'm sorry to say I find myself back here. Not to long ago I shared my shock and joy when we found out we were expecting after a negative blood test. I carried my angel up until 20 weeks, when at a routine anatomy scan we were informed she no longer had a heartbeat. I miss her everyday. We are back TTC and hope we get a THB this time. Right now, just lurking. I will update with cycle information if things get exciting.

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## meg_bellamy

I think I've discovered my problem - short luteal phase. Finally got a pos opk on day 18 of a 28 day cycle. Managed to bd on cd17. Currently taking b6 and maca as well as my prenatal and hoping to extend LP by a day or so. I will see my dr next wk after blood tests and ask for progesterone. 

1dpo - some leftover ewcm then later on some sticky/creamy yellow cm.
2dpo - creamy cm
3dpo - creamy cm, cramps in evening, acne
4dpo - creamy yellowish cm, cramps in evening, acne
5dpo - had P21 test today. Creamy cm, acne, hurts to feed DS, tired 
6dpo - lower left back pain, cramps, lots of fullness/achiness in uterus, small amount of creamy cm otherwise mostly dry, still a little pain when feeding DS, feeling a bit emotional like I do when AF is about to arrive. GASSY
7dpo - I think the acne is due to part weaning DS. The cm I've gotten since o has been only a tiny amount once a day, creamy white/ yellow. Usually after o I have quite a bit of cm and globs of milky lotiony cm. So this tww is different as I am dry most of the time. Hoping this means something *clutching at straws* A bit more heaviness/ achiness in uterus and left lower back still hurting.
8dpo - progesterone at 5dpo was 34 (I think this is 11-12 in US) so happy that I ovulated :) still hardly any cm. Felt a little nauseated this morning plus weird taste in mouth but pretty sure this is all in my head lol
9dpo - ewcm in morning, creamy white/yellow cm in evening 
10dpo - feel 'wet' but no cm really. Checked cervix and there's a bit of white cm. Going by previous cycles AF is due today but may be delayed from taking b6 or o'ing late (not sure if I also o'd late in previous cycles). Tested late afternoon with 2 hr hold - faint line!!!! In evening had a glob of yellowish/ greenish cm. 
11dpo - Bit of a sore throat. Line on FRER is darker. Stick baby xxxx


----------



## tg82

invlntrysheep said:


> tg82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to say I find myself back here. Not to long ago I shared my shock and joy when we found out we were expecting after a negative blood test. I carried my angel up until 20 weeks, when at a routine anatomy scan we were informed she no longer had a heartbeat. I miss her everyday. We are back TTC and hope we get a THB this time. Right now, just lurking. I will update with cycle information if things get exciting.
> 
> I had actually just gotten to your part of the thread. I'm so sorry for your loss...I had a mc when I was younger, and it was hard enough to handle when I wasn't actually trying. I sincerely hope you get your rainbow soon.Click to expand...




meg_bellamy said:


> tg82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to say I find myself back here. Not to long ago I shared my shock and joy when we found out we were expecting after a negative blood test. I carried my angel up until 20 weeks, when at a routine anatomy scan we were informed she no longer had a heartbeat. I miss her everyday. We are back TTC and hope we get a THB this time. Right now, just lurking. I will update with cycle information if things get exciting.
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Thank you both. This is harder than I ever imagined. I may now be facing fertility issues, I'm going to be 35 in a month. I never had problems before but it appears the loss has really messed up my cycles. I hope it just needs time, but IUI or IVF may be in my future :(. Trying so hard to keep my hopes up. Some days are easier than others. One bonus is I've learned so much about how pregnancy and reproduction works. I really find it interesting and enjoy learning as much as possible and trying to help others. I hope this is a short journey for everyone. Hugs to all!


----------



## invlntrysheep

I have a question for you all. Have any of you never experienced brest pain before during PMS, but then suddenly developed one cycle? I'm trying not to make this bigger in my head than it is, but damn do my girls hurt, and it's been building since two nights ago.


----------



## NinjaPanda

invlntrysheep said:


> I have a question for you all. Have any of you never experienced brest pain before during PMS, but then suddenly developed one cycle? I'm trying not to make this bigger in my head than it is, but damn do my girls hurt, and it's been building since two nights ago.

Yes, I used to never have breast pain before PMS and then all my PMS symptoms went wonky after having my first mc. A few months after my first loss, my breasts would hurt before every PMS cycle which always psyched me out because I wasn't used to it. I'm used to it now though.


----------



## meg_bellamy

I get breast pain before AF arrives too, last cycle and this cycle but I didn't notice it before that. I am nursing though so not sure how that changes things.


----------



## meg_bellamy

meg_bellamy said:


> I think I've discovered my problem - short luteal phase. Finally got a pos opk on day 18 of a 28 day cycle. Managed to bd on cd17. Currently taking b6 and maca as well as my prenatal and hoping to extend LP by a day or so. I will see my dr next wk after blood tests and ask for progesterone.
> 
> 1dpo - some leftover ewcm then later on some sticky/creamy yellow cm.
> 2dpo - creamy cm
> 3dpo - creamy cm, cramps in evening, acne
> 4dpo - creamy yellowish cm, cramps in evening, acne
> 5dpo - had P21 test today. Creamy cm, acne, hurts to feed DS, tired
> 6dpo - lower left back pain, cramps, lots of fullness/achiness in uterus, small amount of creamy cm otherwise mostly dry, still a little pain when feeding DS, feeling a bit emotional like I do when AF is about to arrive. GASSY
> 7dpo - I think the acne is due to part weaning DS. The cm I've gotten since o has been only a tiny amount once a day, creamy white/ yellow. Usually after o I have quite a bit of cm and globs of milky lotiony cm. So this tww is different as I am dry most of the time. Hoping this means something *clutching at straws* A bit more heaviness/ achiness in uterus and left lower back still hurting.
> 8dpo - progesterone at 5dpo was 34 (I think this is 11-12 in US) so happy that I ovulated :) still hardly any cm. Felt a little nauseated this morning plus weird taste in mouth but pretty sure this is all in my head lol
> 9dpo - ewcm in morning, creamy white/yellow cm in evening
> 10dpo - feel 'wet' but no cm really. Checked cervix and there's a bit of white cm. Going by previous cycles AF is due today but may be delayed from taking b6 or o'ing late (not sure if I also o'd late in previous cycles). Tested late afternoon with 2 hr hold - faint line!!!! In evening had a glob of yellowish/ greenish cm.
> 11dpo - Bit of a sore throat. Line on FRER is darker. Stick baby xxxx

I turned my post green ladies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LAR83

Congratulations Meg!!


----------



## wrapunzel

All right ladies. I need to get this off my chest so I can focus on my school-work lol

We are supposed to be WTT so I was only casually tracking my cycle.. enough to warn my man to be ultra-careful during the fertile window, nothing more. Then this month my fw exactly coincided with our Valentine's Day hotel date night and decided to try for a little one :cloud9: from everything I have read, egg-white cm and ovulation pain can occur anywhere from "as you ovulate" to 2 days before it happens. Without temping or OPKs I have no way to know exactly what day I ovulated :wacko: But we definitely hit either O-1 and O-day, or O-1 and O-2. This is based on the latter

O-day/0dpo: gassy. so gassy. I blame the Thai curry. had a single sharp shooting pain in my cervix that made me jump 

1dpo: gassy. second, much sharper shooting pain in my cervix, at around the same time of day as the first one. Made me drop a cup!

2&3dpo: gas continued and I thought I might be starting to bloat. Also, extremely thirsty.

4dpo: Still gassy and decidedly BLOATED. I seriously looked 16wks pregnant. Have been having shooting pains in my cervix this whole time, which progressed to pains along the length of my vagina and up into my clit on this day.

5dpo: cervix dropped lower and started to lengthen. Was fairly sure I was out because of this. thirst continued but bloat died down. So. Hungry. kinda tired, felt like I could take a nap. I never nap. oh and on this day I was freaking out because a) suddenly got two mild cold sores despite my meds I take to avoid them b) felt like I was going to get a UTI (uncomfortable feeling in my bladder/urethra) c) I thought the fatigue was probably onset of a cold

6dpo: Still tired. Midway through the morning I had a sharp, "hot" pain in my uterus. It scared me at first (ow!) but I realized it might be implantation so I employed labor techniques, breathed into it, and pet my belly telling it how loved it was. Pain faded from my stomach after maybe 3 minutes -- and immediately recurred for 20 seconds on the top of my head. So who knows lmao. That night as I was sleeping I chewed on my lip and bled copiously. I'm a chronic lip-chewer and can't remember the last time I bled that much from it -- plus the spot wasn't visible in the morning and barely hurt! Increased blood pressure??

7dpo: crampy sort of feeling like my period was going to come, but not quite (I have a very long lp and it isn't due until march 5!). Had several "there and then gone" flashes of the hot pain. woke up in the middle of the night having a hot flash and thirsty. Chugged a glass of water and then noticed it felt like someone was gently pushing on my lower back with very hot hands. Walked around my tiny apartment three times feeling it and going "wtf??" then went back to sleep.

8dpo: overnight we had (intentionally gentle) intercourse for the first time since we tried. semi-shocked to wipe pink when I peed afterwards. I have NEVER spotted between periods!!! I turned on the light and looked because I just sorta knew it was going to be there, which is why I say "semi" shocked. my uterus was tensed up so hard I was able to help my man feel it. also had the "hot hands on back" sensation. Wept on the bathroom floor because it turns out I am actually kinda scared of being pregnant again (I got NINE cavities last time despite eating well and taking a prenatal). :bfn: from a FRER. In the afternoon the hot pain occurred again, for MUCH longer, like over half an hour. It felt great to hold my hand against the spot, that totally eased the pain. 

9dpo: breasts are still as full as they were on o-day. nipples burn/tingle and really don't like being exposed to cold. Extremely thirsty. Hot flashes continuing this whole time, just feel like I'm running hotter in general. Starting to lose my appetite. MY BOOBS ARE LEAKING MILK and they hurt!

10dpo: Kind of terrified this morning. Breasts hurt less. Thirst continuing, so are hot flashes. cervix is very small and short and almost too high to reach, cm is becoming just.. clear and no pasty/sticky/lotion. :bfn: with fmu

11dpo: Cervix has risen almost too high to reach and is squishy. I feel half like I'm about to get my period and half like I did when I was 5-6 weeks pregnant. No test today, I refuse to see another bfn...

12dpo: Cervix was lower and harder before bed but is high and squishy again this morning. Still none of the usual AF/PMS symptoms. Breasts totally back to normal. 8AM thought I was starting to feel aunt flo coming for real... lower back pains, my usual crampy feeling. Faded. 5PM can barely form a coherent sentence, it is as if I am on drugs. Hubby told me to "please do" something and I responded "thanks"?! :bfn: with fmu

13dpo: Cervix is so high I almost cannot reach it. CM has turned very watery compared to yesterday!!! Checking my cervix has caused light period like cramps but they're fading. Breasts are bigger than usual but not very tender. Had a vivid dream about texting with my college professor. Crying about nothing. Low appetite. Headache. :bfn: with fmu

14dpo: Had two vivid dreams overnight both about babies. Woke up with a headache in a giant puddle of sweat. I have a crampy sort of pain in my lower back on the right side. Cervix is high and very _small_ compared to during my cycle. I keep feeling that "oops, I leaked" sensation of bleeding/EWCM but nothing ends up in my undies. CM is white sticky sort of bits mixed into watery, and getting waterier every day. :bfn: with fmu


----------



## clynn393

Haven't really been intentionally checking CM but when I wipe there's a little lotiony CM most of the time.

1 DPO - Sore nipples since just before ovulation, increased appetite/cravings

2 DPO - Same as day 1

3 DPO - Same as day 1

4 DPO - Same as day 1

5 DPO - Sore nipples, cravings, fatigue, insomnia, gassy, pressure in pelvic region, heartburn

6 DPO - Sore nipples, cravings, fatigue, insomnia, gassy, mildly constipated, pressure in pelvic region, headache, nausea late at night

7 DPO - Sore nipples, decreased appetite, fatigue, insomnia, gassy, mildly constipated, pressure in pelvic region, irritable, runny nose/allergies

8 DPO - Apart from my nipples being sore and in increase in CM, all my other symptoms are pretty much gone or just less today. Good mood and more energy than I probably should have after working a night shift and then only sleeping 5 hours after.

9 DPO - increased CM (can just feel it coming out; gross, white)

10 DPO - Nipples are sore again, very strange, vivid dreams last night, increased CM (wiped one time and found a nasty yellow glob), increased appetite, mildly constipated, gassy, mild cramping... I THINK I'm a little bloated too. It's hard to tell when you're bigger, but my pants felt extra tight today.

11 DPO - Mostly just mildly constipated and gassy. Vivid dreams. Lots of CM.

12 DPO - Vivid dreams. Lots of CM.

13 DPO Morning- Mild cramping, tan colored vaginal discharge... Other than those two things, which usually come just before my period sometimes... I have no other symptoms. See you soon AF.

13 DPO Afternoon - AF is here and she's the heaviest she's been since before I got on BC... FOUR years ago. Ugh.


----------



## tikatika

1-4DPO- the usual. Nothing out of the ordinary, but a feeling started creeping in. For the rest of the DPO, I only noted things outside of the usual.
5 DPO- boobs getting swollen and painful. Cramps/bubbling/fluttering started.
6DPO- boobs painful all across my chest and ribs. Cramps. Different From AF, not so all-consuming, more localized. Woke up with a runny nose 2 hours before my alarm and had trouble going back to sleep. It was running like a faucet!
7DPO- body aches in arms and sides, like I had lifted weights. boobs so painful even walking hurt. Asthma acting up. Weird feeling in nipples? Almost a tingle? Trouble sleeping.
8DPO- sore boobs (way more swollen and painful than normal PMS) and cramps. More asthma.
9DPO- woke up and had a feeling- had a vivid dream about lots of BFPs. No appetite AT ALL., we went to a BBQ and I didn't want to eat much. Had to take my inhaler, asthma still acting up.Took a test and got a faint line on a wondfo. Went and got a FRER and got the YES! Looking forward to testing more- hopeful!!
10DPO- Wondfo looks a bit darker. Boobs so swollen and tender still. Trouble sleeping, most likely from excitement though. Absolutely no appetite.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5986.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 34









IMG_6003.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 47


----------



## EElse

I'll put my symptoms up here but I'd also like to ask for advice, so here goes:

1-7dpo: Basically nothing. Just going on as normal.
8dpo: Irritability
9dpo: Tired, had an afternoon nap
10dpo: Headache
11dpo: Pinching feeling in ovaries
12dpo: Vomiting, pinching feeling in ovaries, creamy CM
13dpo: Constipation in the morning and Diarrhea in the afternoon, creamy CM
14dpo: Nausea and cramping in abdomen, creamy CM
15dpo: (today) General feeling of being 'unwell', nausea and headache

16dpo: New cycle starting... 

I haven't taken a test yet because I only have one and my temps yesterday morning as well as this morning was a little lower than the previous days (which usually happens when AF is on the way).

If my temps tomorrow morning are the same as today, should I take the test or wait a bit more? If my temps are lower I will most probably decide against testing and just wait for AF but what do you girls think? Should I test?

Didn't take the test, my temp was down one degree Celsius and now (afternoon) AF arrived. Onto the new month...


----------



## wrapunzel

LADIES! Updated:



wrapunzel said:


> 11dpo: Cervix has risen almost too high to reach and is squishy. I feel half like I'm about to get my period and half like I did when I was 5-6 weeks pregnant. No test today, I refuse to see another bfn...

I'm pregnant. I think. If I'm not, I am embarrassed by my powers of self-deception :shrug: I saw the trace of implantation bleeding on Thursday night and from a quick Google I've found hCG can be detected in urine 6-7 days after implantation. So the BFNs haven't mattered at all. I'm going to test on Thursday with fmu :wacko:


----------



## Johnsa37

Hello! I am going to keep track of my DPOs here! :flower:

1DPO: Calm mood. A few very small twinges in my abdomen, but no cramps.
2DPO: Calm mood. Sensitive/tingly BBs... weird feeling.
3DPO: Happy. Hungrier than usual. Gassy/bloated. 
4DPO: Happy. Upset stomach. Bloated.
5DPO: Nausea this morning, but could be from workout and lack of breakfast. Unsettled stomach. Mild crampy twinges. Bloody nose at night - very odd. 
6DPO: Gassy. Nothing else really. Negative IC with SMU.
7DPO: Same as yesterday... nothing new. Just a little gassy. Craving sweets! Negative IC. 
8DPO: Such a weird feeling in my stomach that made me stop in my tracks. It seriously feels like early quickening/flutters when you just start feeling baby move. So crazy! I totally realize that it is not a baby moving, but it really makes me curious! This happened for a couple of hours this afternoon, then again for a bit in the evening. Negative IC with SMU. OPK is darker than it has been, but definitely not positive.
9DPO: Negative IC with FMU. Fluttery feeling in my lower abdomen hasn't returned. Acne popping up around my chin. Negative FRER in the evening. OPK was lightest yet, but still visible.
10DPO: Negative IC with FMU. 
11DPO: Negative IC. Mild cramps, stomach ache. 
12DPO:Negative IC. Mild cramps, stomach ache. 
13DPO:Negative IC. Mild cramps, stomach ache. AF showed. :(


----------



## wrapunzel

wrapunzel said:


> 12dpo: Cervix was lower and harder before bed but is high and squishy again this morning. Still none of the usual AF/PMS symptoms. Breasts totally back to normal. 8AM thought I was starting to feel aunt flo coming for real... lower back pains, my usual crampy feeling. Faded. 5PM can barely form a coherent sentence, it is as if I am on drugs. Hubby told me to "please do" something and I responded "thanks"?! :bfn: with fmu
> 
> 13dpo: Cervix is so high I almost cannot reach it. CM has turned very watery compared to yesterday!!! Checking my cervix has caused light period like cramps but they're fading. Breasts are bigger than usual but not very tender. Had a vivid dream about texting with my college professor. :bfn: with fmu

I'm still hanging in here. I'm not late yet (thanks gigantically long luteal phase!). I found this amazing implantation/hCG estimator chart which I'm going to post in a separate thread for ya'll to make your own and such


----------



## Poppymist_BC

can I ask if any of you ladies check your cervical positon please I am 4dpo and my cervix instead of coming down prepping for af its now barely reachable and firmish any one else had this and feeling wet but when wiping nothing however when checking my cp my cm is lotion like HELP PLEASE!


----------



## wrapunzel

Poppy hun you'll get your answers faster if you look through this thread for ladies recording their cervix position/mucus in the past

Mine stayed high for a few days, dropped, then rose again. Still in the TWW. You're too early to tell for sure by any symptom, even a blood test couldn't tell you yet


----------



## Poppymist_BC

wrapunzel said:


> Poppy hun you'll get your answers faster if you look through this thread for ladies recording their cervix position/mucus in the past
> 
> Mine stayed high for a few days, dropped, then rose again. Still in the TWW. You're too early to tell for sure by any symptom, even a blood test couldn't tell you yet

Thank you huni, I am going to sit and read through all of it now there's a lot to go through but I'm finding all you ladies a lot better infortion wise than a general internet site. Xx


----------



## ALSHNA

Not sure when I o'd. Guessing it was between Feb 23 - Feb 25. BD on 18th, 19th, 20th, 23rd, 24th & 25th. Assuming I am about 6-7dpo.

1-3dpo - nothing 
4dpo - cramps in lower abdomen, bad lower back ache (had to use a hot water bottle on my lower back), very tired and sleepy, body aches, neck aches and bad heartburn. 
5dpo - Stronger lower abdomen cramps, lower backache, very sleepy, heartburn, some bloating. 
6dpo - Strong lower abdomen cramps that woke me up at 4am this morning. Woke up starving and I am not really a breakfast person. Cramps and back pain are now milder in the afternoon/evening. Still very hungry even after eating a lot. Also still very sleepy even though I've been sleeping 10+ hours over the past few days and I never sleep this much.


----------



## ALSHNA

Also yesterday I had a runny nose with a slight fever and chills. Thought I was coming down with something. But woke up this morning with only a headache.


----------



## dakotarose

Last pregnancy ended as a chemical pregnancy :( SO here we go!

1 DPO-leftover ewcm
2 DPO-leftover ewcm, light cramps.
3 DPO-cloudy, stretchy cm.
4 DPO- more cloudy stretchy cm. really sleepy.
5 DPO-Cloudy, milky, stretchy cm, backache and cramps.
6 DPO- loads of snotty CM, head cold that came out of nowhere, eyes and nose watering, cramps and really sleepy.


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm not entirely sure exactly when I ovulated, so I'm going by the latest dates in my regular as clockwork cycle 

1-4 dpo - nothing notable. 
5 dpo- awful headache. Increased creamy cm. insomnia. Mild cramps. Stuffy nose. 
6 dpo - as above. 
7 dpo- mild headache. Sore breasts. Leaking a tiny amount of colostrum. (Wtf?!) mild cramping. Stuffy nose. Crying. A lot. like full on sobbing during a news report video on Aleppo. Slept ok, but waking super early. Vivid dreams.
8 dpo - moderate headache. A lot of cramping/tightening pains. Backache. Sore, heavy bbs. Foul metallic taste. Cervix too high to check properly. Pretty resigned to being out. Oh and clearly grumpy and irritable.
9dpo - awake at 5am again. Waking in the night to pee also (known to happen occasionally though) cervix too high to feel. Stuffy nose. Vivid dreams. BFN on frer.
10dpo - bbs still aching and heavy. Stuffy nose. Slept better but vivid dreams. Cx still too high to feel. Bfn with fmu. Almost certain that I must be convincing myself of these symptoms now, my other pregnancies have tested positive at 10dpo.

I was convincing myself. Af turned up 4 days early.


----------



## wrapunzel

wrapunzel said:


> 14dpo: Had two vivid dreams overnight both about babies. Woke up with a headache in a giant puddle of sweat. I have a crampy sort of pain in my lower back on the right side. Cervix is high and very _small_ compared to during my cycle. I keep feeling that "oops, I leaked" sensation of bleeding/EWCM but nothing ends up in my undies. CM is white sticky sort of bits mixed into watery, and getting waterier every day. :bfn: with fmu

Never mind. Checked cm again and I have brown in it now. I'm out. And extremely upset at my powers of self-delusion, as I said I would be.

Click for pic.

Spoiler
I mean, there is literally no chance this is implantation related right?


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Did you at show sweetie? I'm hoping it is implantation for you and not that evil witch xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Thanks dear. Bleeding started properly about an hour after I posted that... it is the Witch.


----------



## Poppymist_BC

I am so sorry sweetie.... bloody witch is a bitch! Excuse the language sending baby dust for next cycle sweetie xxx


----------



## guillaine

HI Everyone, 
I've just joined up to try to get me through the tww. I have a son whose over 2 but that was unplanned do this is my first time ttc and waiting. I have some symptoms but I have no idea if I am just much more sensitive to my body now than I ever was the last time as I only realised when I missed my period. 

OV 28/2 around 10pm

1dpo: extremely tired, cranky, bloated
2 dpo: same and hungry, burping
3dpo: same hungry and dizzy and headache
4 dpo: happy, less tired, dry mouth, hungry
5dpo: sleepy, irritable, lower backache, salivating, sharp jabbing pain around left upper stomach
6dpo: more energy, sore throat, mild earache and pain on gum and throat and gland all on same side of face. Almost like pain when flavour hits my taste buds on that side it stings, fluttering/vibrations in tummy. Hungry, get empty cramping for food 10am after breakfast, eating more than normal, keeping up with my two year old and his appetite.
7dpo: used mouthwash; gums and ear much better. Less tired, still hungry,dizzy. Teary and emotional today.
8dpo: mostly same re tired bloated hungry, hot tender mouth, a bit breathless when singing, heavy breathing, bfn today with test measuring 25mg hgc
9dpo: mild symptoms of tiredness burping hunger progressively worse as day goes on. Erect nipples, which I don't have normally before af. Bfn with FRER.
10dpo: Continued with most other symptoms mildly, mildly swollen sore boobs, little stabbing pain low in left abdomen and now dull jabbing pain every now and then, feeling hot, feeling emotional and a bit "low"/slow/heavy, burping, erect nipples again BFN with Digital Clearblue
11dpo: Tired but was woken by son early, couldn't sleep last night thinking about things, headache maybe for this reason some chest flutters, slow feeling, mildly sore boobs and random sensations, not really pain, dull, all over abdomen, frequent peeing
12dpo: Throughout this time but more noticeably now coming closer to af , due 15dpo, I have been desperately craving food, not sugary, chocolate, alcohol etc. as I do coming up to af but food food like wholegrain crackers and cereals, things to stop me getting hungry, which, in my opinion, I am more than normally; either that or I have driven myself mad into thinking I am!!!
Dizziness continues, bloating continues, tiredness continues, headache continues, had sore on soles of feet as I had plantar fasciitis last pregnancy and it seems to be reoccurring, I have no idea if this is related.
AF arrived in the PM turning this red. :(


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> Thanks dear. Bleeding started properly about an hour after I posted that... it is the Witch.

Sorry Wrapunzel :hugs:


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> I'm not entirely sure exactly when I ovulated, so I'm going by the latest dates in my regular as clockwork cycle
> 
> 1-4 dpo - nothing notable.
> 5 dpo- awful headache. Increased creamy cm. insomnia. Mild cramps. Stuffy nose.
> 6 dpo - as above.
> 7 dpo- mild headache. Sore breasts. Leaking a tiny amount of colostrum. (Wtf?!) mild cramping. Stuffy nose. Crying. A lot. like full on sobbing during a news report video on Aleppo. Slept ok, but waking super early. Vivid dreams.
> 8 dpo - moderate headache. A lot of cramping/tightening pains. Backache. Sore, heavy bbs. Foul metallic taste. Cervix too high to check properly. Pretty resigned to being out. Oh and clearly grumpy and irritable.
> 9dpo - awake at 5am again. Waking in the night to pee also (known to happen occasionally though) cervix too high to feel. Stuffy nose. Vivid dreams. BFN on frer.

I'm driving myself demented. I 'feel' pregnant. But I cannot tell if I truly feel it or just wish it to be true. It's so annoying because I've always known before a test has confirmed but I just don't trust myself this time. In fact, I rather suspect I'm fooling myself. :nope:


----------



## guillaine

I can really relate to the crazy feeling. Don't give up hope though until af comes. Good luck.




pinkmonki said:


> pinkmonki said:
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure exactly when I ovulated, so I'm going by the latest dates in my regular as clockwork cycle
> 
> 1-4 dpo - nothing notable.
> 5 dpo- awful headache. Increased creamy cm. insomnia. Mild cramps. Stuffy nose.
> 6 dpo - as above.
> 7 dpo- mild headache. Sore breasts. Leaking a tiny amount of colostrum. (Wtf?!) mild cramping. Stuffy nose. Crying. A lot. like full on sobbing during a news report video on Aleppo. Slept ok, but waking super early. Vivid dreams.
> 8 dpo - moderate headache. A lot of cramping/tightening pains. Backache. Sore, heavy bbs. Foul metallic taste. Cervix too high to check properly. Pretty resigned to being out. Oh and clearly grumpy and irritable.
> 9dpo - awake at 5am again. Waking in the night to pee also (known to happen occasionally though) cervix too high to feel. Stuffy nose. Vivid dreams. BFN on frer.
> 
> I'm driving myself demented. I 'feel' pregnant. But I cannot tell if I truly feel it or just wish it to be true. It's so annoying because I've always known before a test has confirmed but I just don't trust myself this time. In fact, I rather suspect I'm fooling myself. :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## guillaine

guillaine said:


> I can really relate to the crazy feeling. Don't give up hope though until af comes. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkmonki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkmonki said:
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure exactly when I ovulated, so I'm going by the latest dates in my regular as clockwork cycle
> 
> 1-4 dpo - nothing notable.
> 5 dpo- awful headache. Increased creamy cm. insomnia. Mild cramps. Stuffy nose.
> 6 dpo - as above.
> 7 dpo- mild headache. Sore breasts. Leaking a tiny amount of colostrum. (Wtf?!) mild cramping. Stuffy nose. Crying. A lot. like full on sobbing during a news report video on Aleppo. Slept ok, but waking super early. Vivid dreams.
> 8 dpo - moderate headache. A lot of cramping/tightening pains. Backache. Sore, heavy bbs. Foul metallic taste. Cervix too high to check properly. Pretty resigned to being out. Oh and clearly grumpy and irritable.
> 9dpo - awake at 5am again. Waking in the night to pee also (known to happen occasionally though) cervix too high to feel. Stuffy nose. Vivid dreams. BFN on frer.
> 
> I'm driving myself demented. I 'feel' pregnant. But I cannot tell if I truly feel it or just wish it to be true. It's so annoying because I've always known before a test has confirmed but I just don't trust myself this time. In fact, I rather suspect I'm fooling myself. :nope:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Sorry I'm new at using this.


----------



## guillaine

h


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> I'm not entirely sure exactly when I ovulated, so I'm going by the latest dates in my regular as clockwork cycle
> 
> 1-4 dpo - nothing notable.
> 5 dpo- awful headache. Increased creamy cm. insomnia. Mild cramps. Stuffy nose.
> 6 dpo - as above.
> 7 dpo- mild headache. Sore breasts. Leaking a tiny amount of colostrum. (Wtf?!) mild cramping. Stuffy nose. Crying. A lot. like full on sobbing during a news report video on Aleppo. Slept ok, but waking super early. Vivid dreams.
> 8 dpo - moderate headache. A lot of cramping/tightening pains. Backache. Sore, heavy bbs. Foul metallic taste. Cervix too high to check properly. Pretty resigned to being out. Oh and clearly grumpy and irritable.
> 9dpo - awake at 5am again. Waking in the night to pee also (known to happen occasionally though) cervix too high to feel. Stuffy nose. Vivid dreams. BFN on frer.
> 10dpo - bbs still aching and heavy. Stuffy nose. Slept better but vivid dreams. Cx still too high to feel. Bfn with fmu. Almost certain that I must be convincing myself of these symptoms now, my other pregnancies have tested positive at 10dpo.

Spotting a little this afternoon, af not due until thurs but I'm pretty certain she'll be here in full by this evening. Sigh.


----------



## Poppymist_BC

hi ladies so I thought I would update you on what has happened to me as I know so many ladies check or try to check for cm and cp as well as other symptoms

my cycle is usually 30 days. The 1st day of my last af was 11/02/2017 I usually have it for 5 days quite heavy.

by my calculations and charts ( I do not temp or use ov tests ) I should have o'd on the 27/02/2017.

1dpo - cramping bloating and lots of burping and trumping - cp low open soft - cm creamy lotion like I never seemed to have the egg white this month at all
2dpo - cramping bloating burping trumping and very hungry - low firm closed - cm as above 
3dpo - all the above again - cp high firm closed - cm lotion like a little less than previous days 
4dpo - all th above pls extremely tired - cp high firm closed - cm lotion watery a lot less but feel like I'm really damp down there
5dpo - all the above symptoms - cp was barley reachable but what I could feel was firm and very wet
6dpo - all above symptoms woke up with extremely bad tummy ache where I had tramped wind horrible had the runs - cp cant reach but it feels swollen up there in general still creamy lotion cm
7dpo - all the above symptoms but boobs are now feeling fuller and my nipples are achy - cant check cp - cm lotion like and a lot less even though I feel super wet down there
8dpo - again same as above plus feeling a tad nauseous 
9dpo - all the same as above and decided to test and I got my BFP ...

9dpo is where I am at now and I have done 2 cheap hpt's and 1 digi clearblue which came up pregnant 1 - 2 weeks.

I have listed all of this because I know some ladies think your cp has to be high soft closed and wet but mine has been high firm open and closed and wet so it just shows that every one is different and just cause you cp is not what it says on the internet it should be does not mean you are not pregnant.

sorry I am super sleepy and typing barely keeping my eyes open just wanted to post this before bed time. baby dust to every one.. xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Doing this again 

Cycle facts:

"Close enough to count, I thought" + OPK on CD10, checked because of pain and cm, puts AF due CD25
Possible O on CD16-19? based on pain and cm, puts AF due CD30+
BD on CD 4, CD10, CD12-15, CD19 
:bfn: on CD24

CD1-12: Evening Primrose Oil
CD1-?: 6g myo-inositol 
CD11-16: ate 2 wedges of pineapple with core each day (whoops)
CD16: positive affirmations and breathing exercises each time I get the urge to poas (hah)
Went gluten, dairy, and caffeine free as of CD1

CD10, possible O-day: extra painful, both sides painful instead of just one. A single flash of hot pressure on my back 
CD11-13: nothing of note, a few moments of the hot pressure on back feeling

Evening of CD13: ovary pains return, not quite the same as ovulation pain

CD14: ovary pain

CD15: ovary pain and headache

CD16: ovary pain almost completely gone, replaced by mild uterine cramps and some round ligament pain in my groin. Breasts feel tingly with sore nipples. Sneezing and coughing up mucus (but the weather just changed, spring is coming) also feel like I'm making too much drool and had an unusual amount of sleep crusties around my eyes. cp/t is high and squishy, cm was typical white dry/sticky at 7AM but at 11AM I unexpectedly soaked my panties so I checked again. Switched to much more "lotion" like!!! Tons of drool and a metallic taste at around 1:30PM

CD17, possible O day no OPK: Hot flash this morning. CM is almost egg white?? More of the drooling and metallic taste. Breasts feeling heavy and have colostrum again.. went to bed at the same time as my toddler. During afternoon prayer I had a sharp hot pain in my uterus.

CD18: Gobs and gobs of ewcm this morning. Hot pressure in my back overnight. A tiny bit crampy, maybe best described as "sore". Bouts of drooling and metallic taste continue, but now include nausea.

CD19: woke up crampy. Felt like AF a bit. Egg white cm with sticky bits. Hot flash this morning. Boobs look huge. Also, upset bowels? cramps in the evening too, and some minor ovary pain

CD20: Boobs still big and still burn, during :sex: last night having them touched didn't feel sexual, like during bfing. Couldn't check cm in am because of the bd, cp low and squishy. Cm was egg white when checked at noon, lotion pm. Oh and I have a cold (sore throat, runny nose)

CD21: Cervix dropped lower, cm lotion in am but creamy/sticky in pm. Boobs deflating and becoming more normal. Minor ovary pain, minor cramps. I feel out. cold is gone, back to just a sore throat. 

CD22: woke up nauseous!!! :happydance: I thought it would fade but it hasn't. cervix low, cm is still gooier & more abundant than last month. Boobs burned before bed and nipples are sensitive this morning. Not sure at all... starting in afternoon, bad stabbing pains in hip/groin. Aches in uterus and ovaries but nothing like af cramps. And a terrible lower backache.

CD23: Woke up in a puddle of sweat, thirsty and needing to pee with that sharp groin pain on my left now instead of right. Cm is drying up but still wetter than last cycle. Nipples tender/sore but breasts their normal pancakey post bf selves. Still drooling, still nauseous, alternating chills and hot flashes, and other than CD18 I've had no PMS irritability! Brushing my teeth after lunch and my gums bled!!!!

CD24: woke up and my mouth tasted like raw garlic, so did plain water. still got that wicked backache, some cramps. Breasts getting bigger again. Tired.... so tired..... good night! I mean, good morning? :bfn: on wondfo. I swear my cervix seems smaller?

CD25: no :witch: cm is thoroughly dried up, cp is high/small and sore.

CD26: still no af, wondering if I actually O'd CD17, 18....? cm dry in am wet in pm, cp high, still having bouts of nausea but not drool/metallic taste. Fatigued. Trying not to symptom spot to be honest because it makes me cry when I remember the bfn. Wait, frequent crying, that's a symptom

CD27. Clue told me I'm late for af this morning but I'm trying to hold out and expect her Friday or Saturday. Boobs are bigger still and have ready colostrum again (overeager titties! :haha:) I've been terribly thirsty (not odd for me) and been waking up to hunger pains for a few days (which is unusual). Praying

CD28: ovary pain, a bit tearful, boobs heavy, no sex drive, watery white bits cm, 

CD29: :bfp: increasing amount of lotion cm in with watery white bits, position not terribly high but is small, hips and tailbone sore, ovary and round ligament pains


----------



## LAR83

Wow wrapunzel, sounds great! Fx this is it!


----------



## wrapunzel

Thanks Lar!!!!


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> Doing this again
> 
> Cycle facts:
> 
> CD1-12: Evening Primrose Oil
> CD1-?: 6g myo-inositol
> 1-5 DPO: ate 2 wedges of pineapple with core each day
> 6DPO-?: positive affirmations and breathing exercises each time I get the urge to poas
> 
> Positive OPK on CD 9
> BD on CD 4, CD9, CD12-15
> Will test on March 26
> 
> O-day: extra painful, both sides painful instead of just one. A single flash of hot pressure on my back
> 1-3DPO: nothing of note, a few moments of the hot pressure on back feeling
> Evening of 3DPO: ovary pains return, not quite the same as ovulation pain
> 4DPO: ovary pain
> 5DPO: ovary pain and headache
> 6DPO: ovary pain almost completely gone, replaced by mild uterine cramps and some round ligament pain in my groin. Breasts feel tingly with sore nipples. Sneezing and coughing up mucus (but the weather just changed, spring is coming) also feel like I'm making too much drool and had a ton of crusties around my eyes when I woke. cp/t is high and squishy, cm was typical white dry/sticky at 7AM but at 11AM I unexpectedly soaked my panties so I checked again. Switched to much more "lotion" like!!! Tons of drool and a metallic taste at around 1:30PM! So excited to see what tomorrow brings
> 7DPO: Hot flash this morning. CM is almost egg white?? More of the drooling and metallic taste. Breasts feeling heavy and have colostrum again..

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## wrapunzel

wrapunzel said:


> 7DPO: Hot flash this morning. CM is almost egg white?? More of the drooling and metallic taste. Breasts feeling heavy and have colostrum again.. went to bed at the same time as my toddler. During afternoon prayer I had this sharp hot pain in my uterus.
> 8DPO: Gobs and gobs of ewcm this morning. Hot pressure in my back overnight. A tiny bit crampy, maybe best described as "sore". Bouts of drooling and metallic taste continue, but now include nausea.

Updated. I've got a super good feeling about this! I was so sure I didn't have a chance this month, this positivity is kinda funny


----------



## HopeBT

Here is mine: 

1-4 DPO nothing unusual
5-6 DPO Caught a bad bad cold (no coughing but congested, headache and sore throat)
7 DPO feeling very tight around the hip/uterus area
8 DPO bbs hurting a lot, visible veins on my bbs (very excited about this), lots of creamy CM,
9 DPO tested with cheapie, BFN. 
10 DPO (today) cervix went back to high and firm. lots of CM, and temp is still up. BFN on a cheapie

AF is due in 4 days and will be testing with cheapie everyday till then (no FRER in where I live)


----------



## wrapunzel

Sounds good Hope. I'll be praying for you :dust:


----------



## mothertoone

AF due 27/03/2017

26 day Cycle 

BD CD8 CD12 & CD13 

Guessing ovulation was CD13 due to huge amounts of EWCM on CD12 

1DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
2DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
3DPO- Nothing to report didnt check cervix
4DPO- BD'd Cervix still high Cm drying up 
5DPO-Nothing to report not check cervix
6DPO-School glue like CM Cervix is high and closed
7DPO-Watery CM Cervix is high and some what soft ind of closed
8DPO - Feeling very tired after a great sleep last night 9:30PM - 7:30PM a good 10 hours and my eyes are burning at work i feel as though i could ust climb into bed and have a nap. This is unusual for me so if it turns out to be my month this will be the thing that convinced me i had a chance. 

I may start to test from 9dpo, i have avoided testing so far as i just make myself go crazy, i have tried to keep occupied this month and not go OTT with TTC more of a relaxed approach.
8DPO internet Cheapie BFN 
9DPO - mouth is watery started yesterday still same today. Woke up feeling tired (heavy eyes) took a clear blue + blue dye test had a line appear instantly which disappeared. Took another FRER this time and had what I believe is now an indent.


----------



## wrapunzel

Ooooh! I'm excited for you mothertoone, I hope this is our month!


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> Ooooh! I'm excited for you mothertoone, I hope this is our month!

Eeek I hope so too, this afternoon my mouth has been very watery.

How are you getting on :) x


----------



## wrapunzel

I'm doing well. Funny you mention watery mouth as I'm currently swallowing mouthfuls of drool lol. Had a bit of a hot flash this morning, some mild cramps. And absolutely no sign of my usual foul PMS temper. Very hopeful!


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> I'm doing well. Funny you mention watery mouth as I'm currently swallowing mouthfuls of drool lol. Had a bit of a hot flash this morning, some mild cramps. And absolutely no sign of my usual foul PMS temper. Very hopeful!

Wow sounding very promising :) fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mothertoone

mothertoone said:


> AF due 27/03/2017
> 
> 26 day Cycle
> 
> BD CD8 CD12 & CD13
> 
> Guessing ovulation was CD13 due to huge amounts of EWCM on CD12
> 
> 1DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
> 2DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
> 3DPO- Nothing to report didnt check cervix
> 4DPO- BD'd Cervix still high Cm drying up
> 5DPO-Nothing to report not check cervix
> 6DPO-School glue like CM Cervix is high and closed
> 7DPO-Watery CM Cervix is high and some what soft ind of closed
> 8DPO - Feeling very tired after a great sleep last night 9:30PM - 7:30PM a good 10 hours and my eyes are burning at work i feel as though i could ust climb into bed and have a nap. This is unusual for me so if it turns out to be my month this will be the thing that convinced me i had a chance.
> 
> I may start to test from 9dpo, i have avoided testing so far as i just make myself go crazy, i have tried to keep occupied this month and not go OTT with TTC more of a relaxed approach.
> 7DPO
> 8DPO

8dpo update caved and tested on a internet cheapie sensitive 10miu and negative. Picture below


----------



## mothertoone

8dpo BFN
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4558.JPG
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pinkmonki

Fingers crossed for you mothertoone and Wrapunzel


----------



## pinkmonki

Ok, I'll play along again. I have no particular leaning one way or the other this month, whereas last month I was utterly convinced :shrug::haha:

Bd cd 8, 10, 13, 14

O cd 15 

1dpo - feeling lousy, incredibly nauseous. Either the progesterone of LP is hitting hard or the Littles have infected me with some sort of lurgy. Cx high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Insomnia. 

2dpo - still nauseated but less so. Crazy ass dreams. Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy. Slept well.

3dpo - still mildly nauseous, dang stomach bug. Vivid dreams. Sleeping well, and unusually for me, falling asleep within minutes of being in bed (I'm usually an hour of book in bed kinda gal) Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy.

4dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy and increased. Fell asleep super fast again but awake at 4:30am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Sides of bbs/up to armpits feel tender, almost bruised like. Headache. Mild cramping. Mild low backache.

5dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy. Again waking in the early hours to start the day (4:30am!) Tender breasts. Mild uterine cramping/ occasional more intense left side cramping. Headache. Stuffy nose. poured away a full bottle of milk convinced it was off.. it was not apparently. Oh well. Nothing yet making me lean either way &#65533;&#65533;

6dpo - cx super high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Went to bed super early (9:30!) fell asleep instantly and slept like a log until 7am. Absolutely unheard of for me but enjoying it nonetheless. Mild uterine cramping interspersed with more intense cramps. Tender/heavy bbs. Stuffy nose. Awful gas (ew!) Convinced cherries tasted fishy this morning. I swear if this is pms I'm losing my mind. Or the cherries really were fishy &#65533;&#65533;

7dpo - cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery/creamy. Slept like a log again. Vivid dreams. Mild cramping. Still very tender breasts, more so today. Stuffy nose. Still gassy. Still entirely unsure, aside from the weird cherry thing everything else is stuff I've experienced before.

8dpo - Cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery and lots of it (tmi) Had to go to bed at 9pm, woke at 5am to pee. Some nausea this morning. Empty stomach perhaps? Sore, heavy bbs. They feel really bruised. (if this is pms i'm in for a doozy of an af i think) Still gassy. Still stuffy nose. Had some fairly intense cramping last night. Trying to keep an open mind but my body keeps poking me in the face with symptom sticks to taunt me. :dohh: I would say I don't 'feel' pregnant, but I'm very aware that I don't feel 'normal' if that makes sense?

9dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm watery. Awake at 4am this morning, slept well beforehand though. Some nausea already which if it follows yesterday's path will get more intense as the morning goes on and tail off around 3pm. Still gassy. Nose seems to be less stuffy. Bbs are still very tender, my chest muscles feel bruised and sore, like my bbs are too heavy. Beginning to wonder if I have intense pms combined with a stomach upset. Forgot to mention both today and yesterday checking cx is becoming increasingly difficult because it's so high and now angled back today's 'closed' is more of a presumptive guess than a definite because I could only just feel a little bit.
Late am - nosebleed out of nowhere. I never have nosebleeds so no idea if it's a symptom or not. Also possibly (probably?) related but there's an awful smell in the house like mildew, and no one else can smell it but it's driving me demented. Nausea definitely increased from earlier. Hell of a bug if it's all related. super faint bfp in afternoon. 

10dpo - cx high/soft/closed. Cm watery and abundant (ick) Chest muscles still hurting. Intermittent cramps ranging from fairly mild to more moderate. Nausea. Darker :bfp::happydance:

11dpo - cx high/soft/closed. Cm watery. Awful nausea. Bfp. 

12dpo - bfn. Starting to bleed.


----------



## Emmylaura

Hi ladies! I just joined in hopes of trying to keep my crazies under control during this whole ttc journey. 

Here's where I am now. Ttc for almost 3 years, first clomid cycle days 5-9, and ovulated on cd 17 (3/16/17)

1 dpo - cramps start, fatigue
2 dpo - nausea, tender nipples, irritable, fatigue
3 dpo - nausea, cramps, backache, tender nipples, major heartburn/ acid reflux and couldn't sleep!!! 
4 dpo - cramps and backache, sooooo tired from not sleeping the night before
5 dpo - fatigue, nausea, cramps, weird cramps in my cervix and backache
6 dpo - cramps, weird cervical cramps continue, tender nipples

That's where I'm at now, I know it's too early to test but I've never had cramps so soon before AF is due! Although I've never been on clomid before either.


----------



## Nadyaraza

Hey guys... is it normal to be completely dry post positive opk? I'm probably 2dpo if my calculations are right but long story short I had ewcm on cd 12.. positive opk cd 15 and watery cm that day. Since then nothing. Cd 18 today and dry dry dry down there. Not hopeful is that???


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies hope you don't mind me joining in. i did start reading this thread yesterday until i realized how long it was lol

I got my peak on cd 31 sunday night. ovulated the following day. now 3 dpo. Im cycle was shorter last month so i thought i would ov early this month but nope. Instead i ov much later than normal. cycles have been betwen 31 to 41 days over last few months :(. 

1dpo- I've started a dairy so i can look back on this whenever i decided to ttc again lol. Cramps through out the night. lose stools. opk starting to fade. cervix was still high and soft. still have egg white cm :S lol 


2dpo opk now negative, had alot of gooey clear white cm after morning wee:S some cramps on and off 

3dpo  Morning nursery run, i had sore boobs going from right to left and back :S, mild cramps


----------



## mothertoone

mothertoone said:


> AF due 27/03/2017
> 
> 26 day Cycle
> 
> BD CD8 CD12 & CD13
> 
> Guessing ovulation was CD13 due to huge amounts of EWCM on CD12
> 
> 1DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
> 2DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
> 3DPO- Nothing to report didnt check cervix
> 4DPO- BD'd Cervix still high Cm drying up
> 5DPO-Nothing to report not check cervix
> 6DPO-School glue like CM Cervix is high and closed
> 7DPO-Watery CM Cervix is high and some what soft ind of closed
> 8DPO - Feeling very tired after a great sleep last night 9:30PM - 7:30PM a good 10 hours and my eyes are burning at work i feel as though i could ust climb into bed and have a nap. This is unusual for me so if it turns out to be my month this will be the thing that convinced me i had a chance.
> 
> I may start to test from 9dpo, i have avoided testing so far as i just make myself go crazy, i have tried to keep occupied this month and not go OTT with TTC more of a relaxed approach.
> 8DPO internet Cheapie BFN
> 9DPO - mouth is watery started yesterday still same today. Woke up feeling tired (heavy eyes) took a clear blue + blue dye test had a line appear instantly which disappeared. Took another FRER this time and had what I believe is now an indent.

10DPO - FRER taken and BFN. Got a few cramps going on starting to feel disheartened by BFN. Only strange symptom I could note was the tiredness but today I feel a bit better and my cervix seems to be very high tilted back and there also seems to be a ridge before I get there never felt that before. Another strange thing is we BD's last night I was very very dry and that is usual for me never had any sort of problem except when I was pregnant with DS.


----------



## wrapunzel

Fingers still crossed for you mothertoone

Welcome CherryBump: :dust:

Nadyaraza, dryness post O is a normal part of the cycle, but if it's unusual for you maybe a pregnancy symptom? Body sealing up?

AFM I seem to be PMS irritable after all so I think I'm out.


----------



## Nadyaraza

Wrapunzel thank you for the reply. I don't know if it's unusual I'm just comparing to the one time I did conceive and miscarried. I had creamy cm 2dpo onwards and 3 days before losing the pregnancy I went dry. I'm generally so dry that I don't know what the hell to think. Wish I was normal like other folk &#128542;
I have read so many posts where women have ewcm or watery or anything really post ovulation if they conceived. I know everyone's different but I'm just feeling SO defeated &#128557;


----------



## wrapunzel

I think usually women do make extra cm when they conceive, making the mucus plug. 

If you do some googling there's lots of things you can do to increase your cm down there! Having good quality cm is necessary for conception. I take evening primrose oil now for cm


----------



## Aideen17

I caved in 2 days earlier and tested I got a very faint line but I will test again in a few days &#65533;&#65533; my symptoms were sore throat , flu , burning sensation in armpits , full feeling in uterus , cramps and pulling on left side , very bad back pain and my boobs normally hurt before af and they swell up , this time they were sore but underneath and not swollen xxxx happy bfp to me x


----------



## Cherrybump

Aideen how many dpo are you?


----------



## Aideen17

I haven't a clue how many dpo it's our first trying so took a very relaxed approach but I felt exact same way as I was on my daughter x


----------



## pinkmonki

Congrats Aideen :happydance:


----------



## Aideen17

Thank you the line was very faint so not getting my hopes up my af due in a few days. So I'll test again on Sunday so just not going to think about it anymore until then xx


----------



## pinkmonki

Everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Aideen17

Thank you xxx


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies.

I'm on CD26 at about 11/12dpo (I'm going with 12). I missed a few BBT's this month so decided to discard the rest as no crosshairs show.

1-6dpo: No real symptoms (although I don't really symptom spot so early after Ovulation)
7dpo: Irritable and moody
8dpo: Nothing really, my doggy started coughing (he has never done that before in the four years we've had him but after some research, I diagnosed him with kennel cough - he seems to be getting over it and has infected our other dog now, so I think I was right)
9dpo: Detected some ewcm but not 100% certain as it was a bit cloudy
10dpo: Nothing much, a bit of sensitivity around my breasts but that is normal for me.
11dpo: ewcm again, clearer this time, with a bit of red blood on one end, hope it's not af showing early.
12dpo: nausea and headache this morning, cervix is dry/sticky

I won't test until the 30th but I'll keep updating my dpo symptoms.

Update:
13dpo: fatigue, nausea, restlessness
14dpo: ewcm is back but also feels more 'wet' - usually have creamy or nothing after O


----------



## wrapunzel

Hi EElse, fingers crossed for you that spot of red followed by a cm change is very promising! Any fatigue? Also I'm sorry your dogs are ill I hope they're better soon!

Congrats Aideen, sticky vibes :dust:

AFM I have been updating my post:



wrapunzel said:


> 9DPO: woke up crampy. Felt like AF but I prayed it away hehe. Egg white cm with sticky bits. Hot flash this morning. Boobs look huge. Also, upset bowels? cramps in the evening too, and some minor ovary pain
> 10DPO: Boobs still big and still burn, during :sex: last night having them touched didn't feel sexual, like during bfing. Couldn't check cm in an because of the bd, cp low and squishy. Cm was egg white when checked at noon, lotion pm. Oh and I have a cold (sore throat, runny nose)
> 11DPO: Cervix dropped low, cm lotion in am but creamy/sticky in pm. Boobs deflating and becoming more normal. Minor ovary pain, minor cramps. I feel out. Oh and cold is gone, back to just a sore throat.
> 12DPO: woke up nauseous!!! :happydance: I thought it would fade but it hasn't. cervix low, cm is still gooier than last month, it is lotion and egg white but not quite the usual dry sticky bits. Boobs burned before bed and nipples are sensitive this morning. Not sure at all

Considering not testing at all unless af is late


----------



## EElse

Thanks, wrapunzel. A bit of fatigue, yes, and now starting to have back ache (near shoulder blades) but after reading so many symptoms of other ladies, it is most likely just in my head :haha:

Good luck to you! Keeping my FX :flower:


----------



## Aideen17

Thank u but I'm just not its true until I see a proper line that's just the way i am. X


----------



## LAR83

Wrapunzel-- hearing that your boobs were deflating made me really happy!! lol... I am just saying, you totally sound like you could be pregnant, and today I woke up and my boobs were deflated. I was like what is happening?! I thought it was a bad sign, but maybe not. I hope we both get our BFPs. Your symptoms sound great!


----------



## wrapunzel

Awwwwww Lar! I "totally sound like I could be pregnant"? Now you've made ME super happy! :happydance:

I thought it was a sure sign I'm out when my boobs shrank, they were utterly normal this morning at 6am. 
Accompanied by my cervix lowering too. But the drooling and nausea are more intense and those are not normal pre-af symptoms for me. 

Do you have a journal?


----------



## mothertoone

mothertoone said:


> mothertoone said:
> 
> 
> AF due 27/03/2017
> 
> 26 day Cycle
> 
> BD CD8 CD12 & CD13
> 
> Guessing ovulation was CD13 due to huge amounts of EWCM on CD12
> 
> 1DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
> 2DPO- Nothing to report except high cervix
> 3DPO- Nothing to report didnt check cervix
> 4DPO- BD'd Cervix still high Cm drying up
> 5DPO-Nothing to report not check cervix
> 6DPO-School glue like CM Cervix is high and closed
> 7DPO-Watery CM Cervix is high and some what soft ind of closed
> 8DPO - Feeling very tired after a great sleep last night 9:30PM - 7:30PM a good 10 hours and my eyes are burning at work i feel as though i could ust climb into bed and have a nap. This is unusual for me so if it turns out to be my month this will be the thing that convinced me i had a chance.
> 
> I may start to test from 9dpo, i have avoided testing so far as i just make myself go crazy, i have tried to keep occupied this month and not go OTT with TTC more of a relaxed approach.
> 8DPO internet Cheapie BFN
> 9DPO - mouth is watery started yesterday still same today. Woke up feeling tired (heavy eyes) took a clear blue + blue dye test had a line appear instantly which disappeared. Took another FRER this time and had what I believe is now an indent.
> 
> 10DPO - FRER taken and BFN. Got a few cramps going on starting to feel disheartened by BFN. Only strange symptom I could note was the tiredness but today I feel a bit better and my cervix seems to be very high tilted back and there also seems to be a ridge before I get there never felt that before. Another strange thing is we BD's last night I was very very dry and that is usual for me never had any sort of problem except when I was pregnant with DS.Click to expand...

11dpo- Feeling like AF is going to arrive didnt bother to test this morning. Feeling out no really reason why just feeling that way out. No significant symptoms today. CP seems to have gone from high to medium still soft. now going to wait until missed AF before testing again. Suppose its off to the shops to stock up on Sanitary Towels and Tampons lol! I seem to refuse to bulk buy them thinking this is going to be the ast time i need hem for 9 months then back in the store after TWW


----------



## wrapunzel

Have you still got the excess saliva mothertoone? My fingers are crossed for you! I've actually thought to myself how glad I am I don't have to buy tampons/pads (I use a menstrual cup). But I've been buying TTC stuff like bromelain and B6 pills so eh, same effect really


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> Have you still got the excess saliva mothertoone? My fingers are crossed for you! I've actually thought to myself how glad I am I don't have to buy tampons/pads (I use a menstrual cup). But I've been buying TTC stuff like bromelain and B6 pills so eh, same effect really



Aww thanks and no not as much feeling pretty normal. Usually would have more cramps but I'm pretty sure AF will come Monday on time. How are you doing, still feeling like this could be your month xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Yes I'm still feeling hopeful. Taking it a day at a time, really more like an hour at a time lol. I've got all kinds of symptoms and none quite like my usual pre-af but of course it could all be in my head!


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> Yes I'm still feeling hopeful. Taking it a day at a time, really more like an hour at a time lol. I've got all kinds of symptoms and none quite like my usual pre-af but of course it could all be in my head!

Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats lol. i hate this 2 ww :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Cherrybump said:


> Congrats lol. i hate this 2 ww :(

that was from aideen lol


----------



## LAR83

No, I don't have a journal. 

I have never felt for cp before.. can you tell me more about it? I am not even sure if I am feeling the right thing, but if it is what I think it is, it is super low and hard for me right now. Don't know what to think about it because I read it gets that way before AF and rises when pregnant. Although I also read that it rises at different times for pregnant women. Do you have any insight about this?




wrapunzel said:


> Awwwwww Lar! I "totally sound like I could be pregnant"? Now you've made ME super happy! :happydance:
> 
> I thought it was a sure sign I'm out when my boobs shrank, they were utterly normal this morning at 6am.
> Accompanied by my cervix lowering too. But the drooling and nausea are more intense and those are not normal pre-af symptoms for me.
> 
> Do you have a journal?


----------



## wrapunzel

It's different for everyone and you should start to recognize rhythms in your own cycle after tracking a few If you're not even sure what it is you don't have anything to compare its current state to? What feels low or hard to you might actually be very high or soft if you've never been aware of its presence before. I've been familiar with mine during af for months (menstrual cup) but only been tracking throughout the cycle for two cycles so I'm not much help, I'm sorry. Also it is likely very different for you because of clomid etc

To find it your best bet is to use your longest finger and sweep all around, pushing out. The big bump you feel getting shoved around in the middle is the cervix. 

I read that it is normal for it to drop initially when you get pregnant, then rise again later. Some women have it stay high from ovulation/conception and it sounds like a dream as an early major symptom!


----------



## Aideen17

Hope everybody gets the result they want xx


----------



## LAR83

Thanks Wrapunzel! If it is what I think it is... I have felt it before, but I never knew what it was called. I have felt it low and hard like this before and I kind of freaked out because I wasn't used to it feeling like that inside, and I didn't know what it was. So you're right... I have no idea what my particular cycle patterns might be, and I would need to do it regularly to get an idea of that. Then again, I keep hearing today that CP is not a great indicator of whether you're pregnant or not, so I feel like if it doesn't help with that, what's the point? I guess it could help with finding out when you are O'ing too, but for now, Ovidrel pretty much narrows that down for me.


----------



## wrapunzel

You're so right. It's not reliable and I honestly don't know why I bother to do it when I have such strong O pains... but for now checking cm/cp is giving me something to do during the 2WW honestly :haha: gives me a few more symptom straws to grasp at


----------



## LAR83

What DPO are you now? Have you decided when you are going to test yet?


----------



## wrapunzel

I am 12DPO, af :witch: is due Monday & I've decided to test then instead of Sunday if still nauseous and not crampy!


----------



## LAR83

We are just one day off then. I am 11DPO today and plan to test Tuesday.....hopefully! Last month AF came before I got to my testing date.


----------



## wrapunzel

Keep me updated Lar, I love having a cycle buddy and I love having a friend who is also waiting 'til AF to test among all these ladies showing off their 8DPO faint lines hehe

I realized last night, if I stick with this, I will likely never know if I have a chemical. I like that idea.


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> Ok, I'll play along again. I have no particular leaning one way or the other this month, whereas last month I was utterly convinced :shrug::haha:
> 
> Bd cd 8, 10, 13, 14
> 
> O cd 15
> 
> 1dpo - feeling lousy, incredibly nauseous. Either the progesterone of LP is hitting hard or the Littles have infected me with some sort of lurgy. Cx high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Insomnia.
> 
> 2dpo - still nauseated but less so. Crazy ass dreams. Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy. Slept well.
> 
> 3dpo - still mildly nauseous, dang stomach bug. Vivid dreams. Sleeping well, and unusually for me, falling asleep within minutes of being in bed (I'm usually an hour of book in bed kinda gal) Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy.
> 
> 4dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy and increased. Fell asleep super fast again but awake at 4:30am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Sides of bbs/up to armpits feel tender, almost bruised like. Headache. Mild cramping. Mild low backache.
> 
> 5dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy. Again waking in the early hours to start the day (4:30am!) Tender breasts. Mild uterine cramping/ occasional more intense left side cramping. Headache. Stuffy nose. poured away a full bottle of milk convinced it was off.. it was not apparently. Oh well. Nothing yet making me lean either way &#65533;&#65533;

Updating, still not leaning either way but can't help symptom spotting regardless. How annoying. :dohh:


----------



## wrapunzel

Keep updating PinkMonki I love following along! :dust:


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> Keep updating PinkMonki I love following along! :dust:

And I you, I'm looking forward to you testing on Monday. I'm so hopeful for you. :hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

Thank you lovely! :flower:


----------



## LAR83

Wrapunzel- I wish I didn't have to wait until Tuesday, but since the ovidrel gives false positives, I am going to stick with my doctor's recommended testing date. These last few days of waiting feel soooo slow. 

pinkmonki- I hear you. The symptom spotting monster is really hard to avoid. I wish there was a way not to do it because I feel like it causes me more anxiety and then upset when I work myself up to thinking I am pregnant and I am not. I am worried about that happening to me this cycle :(


----------



## pinkmonki

LAR83 said:


> Wrapunzel- I wish I didn't have to wait until Tuesday, but since the ovidrel gives false positives, I am going to stick with my doctor's recommended testing date. These last few days of waiting feel soooo slow.
> 
> pinkmonki- I hear you. The symptom spotting monster is really hard to avoid. I wish there was a way not to do it because I feel like it causes me more anxiety and then upset when I work myself up to thinking I am pregnant and I am not. I am worried about that happening to me this cycle :(

That's exactly where I was last month and I was gutted. I'm resultely ambivalent this month, and viewing all the symptoms with a curious but detached air. If anything I'd say I'm playing them down so I don't get my hopes up.


----------



## LAR83

I feel your pain :( It's an awful let down when you work yourself up to thinking you are pregnant. I guess that's why you keep saying you don't have a leaning one way or another. I am trying to tell myself that too, but I know it is a lie. I have a leaning toward thinking I am. That scares the crap out of me, because AF can show itself any minute now.


----------



## wrapunzel

Oh I am so sorry Lar, I don't know anything about Ovidrel and I feel like a prat now. What poor luck I chose to say that :nope: 

Pinkmonki I think when you're hopeful for something, everything feels relevant. Last month I was so on edge I remember having to talk myself down from thinking being thirsty at 2DPO meant I was preggers... 

Like both of you I'm trying to find balance. I want to "keep the faith" and believe I'm pregnant, I want to avoid visualizing Aunt Flo showing up. In the past I have made myself late pretending I might be pregnant... and last month I was obsessing the same way, but worrying "what if I'm not?" and it came 2 days early. 

So I'm trying to believe I am pregnant, while also planning TTC in the future. Maybe not that I'm pregnant but that I'm healthy and ready to be pregnant? Yeah. Trying to be accepting of what will be. If I bleed, it isn't terrible news, it is my body preparing for next time. 

I'm sorry it isn't the same for you Lar with so much emotion and $$ and effort invested in your interventions. I'm glad there's other ladies here going through what you are to support you

My back hurts and with my brain full of symptom spotting I can't remember what's normal for me right before Aunt Flo. This is silly. Back really does hurt quite a bit


----------



## LAR83

No worries wrapunzel. What you said didn't bother me at all... it just is what it is for me. Waiting would definitely not be my first choice just because I impatient, but since I have to do it, I can see it has its upsides too. It's just hard to do!

Luckily I have good insurance, so the fertility tx hasn't been expensive so far. My insurance cover 4 IUIs, so I am hoping I won't need any more than that. It also covers $10,000 for IVF, but I hope it doesn't get to that point.


----------



## wrapunzel

How long have you been TTC so far?


----------



## LAR83

About a year or just over a year. It hasn't been too long yet.


----------



## wrapunzel

I think I will honestly be more pleased if you get a BFP than if I do!


----------



## LAR83

Aww that is very sweet of you. Thank you! I really hope you get your BFP this cycle too!

<3:dust:<3


----------



## pinkmonki

LAR83 said:


> I feel your pain :( It's an awful let down when you work yourself up to thinking you are pregnant. I guess that's why you keep saying you don't have a leaning one way or another. I am trying to tell myself that too, but I know it is a lie. I have a leaning toward thinking I am. That scares the crap out of me, because AF can show itself any minute now.

I feel you, so totally :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

:bfn: this afternoon on an ic


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> :bfn: this afternoon on an ic

Sorry Wrapunzel. Fingers crossed for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## LAR83

sorry you got a bfn, but maybe tomorrow will be different. your AF is due today right? Any signs of it?


----------



## wrapunzel

AF is due tomorrow, kinda. My LP was up to 18 days recently but I've changed my supplements since then, it was 14 days exactly last month

As for signs of it I've got a wicked sharp lower backache and I've had cramps for days but they're not the same as af, I swear they're not, they're not that central aching pain they're just all over soreness inside and sometimes a hip/groin pain or an ovary/tube pain


----------



## LAR83

fx for you! you def aren't out yet!


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> Ok, I'll play along again. I have no particular leaning one way or the other this month, whereas last month I was utterly convinced :shrug::haha:
> 
> Bd cd 8, 10, 13, 14
> 
> O cd 15
> 
> 1dpo - feeling lousy, incredibly nauseous. Either the progesterone of LP is hitting hard or the Littles have infected me with some sort of lurgy. Cx high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Insomnia.
> 
> 2dpo - still nauseated but less so. Crazy ass dreams. Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy. Slept well.
> 
> 3dpo - still mildly nauseous, dang stomach bug. Vivid dreams. Sleeping well, and unusually for me, falling asleep within minutes of being in bed (I'm usually an hour of book in bed kinda gal) Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy.
> 
> 4dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy and increased. Fell asleep super fast again but awake at 4:30am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Sides of bbs/up to armpits feel tender, almost bruised like. Headache. Mild cramping. Mild low backache.
> 
> 5dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy. Again waking in the early hours to start the day (4:30am!) Tender breasts. Mild uterine cramping/ occasional more intense left side cramping. Headache. Stuffy nose. poured away a full bottle of milk convinced it was off.. it was not apparently. Oh well. Nothing yet making me lean either way &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 6dpo - cx super high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Went to bed super early (9:30!) fell asleep instantly and slept like a log until 7am. Absolutely unheard of for me but enjoying it nonetheless. Mild uterine cramping interspersed with more intense cramps. Tender/heavy bbs. Stuffy nose. Awful gas (ew!) Convinced cherries tasted fishy this morning. I swear if this is pms I'm losing my mind. Or the cherries really were fishy :haha:
> 
> 7dpo - cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery/creamy. Slept like a log again. Vivid dreams. Mild cramping. Still very tender breasts, more so today. Stuffy nose. Still gassy. Still entirely unsure, aside from the weird cherry thing everything else is stuff I've experienced before.

Still updating. Still wholly on the fence. :shrug:


----------



## Aideen17

Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## guillaine

I'm doing this again for 2nd tww. more or less trying not to symptom spot again, last time I felt everything and was not pregnant. I am interested in my tummy area between 6 and 12 dpo re implantation, that's about it but I'll record it all anyway. trying not to stress or count to hard, miss a day here and there to make it go faster.

Bd cd 10 and 13

O cd 14 I believe from my body signals
af due 6th or 7th april

dpo 1 tired sore boobs gas

dpo 2 normal but lots of twinges in abdomen, gas, (Lovely!)

dpo 3 not much of anything today, did lots of housework no pains/fatigue, cramping tonight on right side when I slowed down

dpo4 a little more tired/stressed than usual

dpo 5 not really any symptoms, I've been busy. sore gland on neck is all, and hungry

dpo6 flemmy/mucus in throat. A little nauseous this morning! That's a good sign I think. I feel like crying tonight. Overtired toddler transitioning to big bed and driving me up the wall. Just feel weak and helpless. Partly hormonal partly tired.

dpo7 Had a coffee this morning and made me feel queasy, another good sign I think. Though I never get nauseous, and didn't have morning sickness til 2nd trimester last time. Still I'm taking it as a positive. Tonight had feeling like a baby kicking in my abdomen, painless, very odd, readit could be utuerus expanding but could be nothing.

dpo8 no symptoms, no nausea this morning, nothing, hgry and tired t that seems normal for me.

dpo9 mild pain in abdomen left, nothing else

dpo 10 no symptoms. Tested on Frer bfn.

dpo11 very slight nausea, cp high and soft, no other symptoms. Feeling impatient. Tested on another Frer bfn. Night strong af cramps but no af cp high.

dpo12 still cramping and no af. Feels like af. Sore and enlarged boobs. Sooo tired. sounds like pms, I suppose it is. But usually have blood showing in first 10 minutes of signs/cramps. Can only think I may need more rest for it to come as I've been pushing myself a bit....Or that as some ladies have it is an implantation thing and will test if no blood in a couple of days. I cannot remember if this happened with my son or not. I think I will buy another test today.
PM tested again, bfn, tired, mild nausea, gassy, anxious, cramps very mild now. Feel totally back to what I was pre cramps, not tired, mild twinges, hungry.

dpo 13 mild back pain, hungry, very mild cramps coming and going, high cp. BFN this morning. But I'm starting to think I'm pregnant. I don't feel like af is coming, feel full but closed off not like somethings is open and going to come out. Due today for af. Mild crampming is all the way around my stomach especially up near my rib cage diaphragm like it may be something to do with expansion of uterus, not sure. Also mild pain between pelvis and hips like muscle/ligament changes. Boobs slightly bigger, not sore. No other symptoms.


----------



## pinkmonki

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## mothertoone

Fingers crossed Wrapunzel... Lovely witch showed up yesterday for me a day early. 

:(


----------



## pinkmonki

I'm so sorry Mothertoone :hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

I'm sorry mothertoone :nope: :hugs:

Looking good Pinkmonki

Nice to see you join here Guillane! 

AFM no proper menstrual cramps, :sex: twice last night didn't get Auntie flowing or even spotting which it usually would.


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> I'm sorry mothertoone :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Looking good Pinkmonki
> 
> Nice to see you join here Guillane!
> 
> AFM no proper menstrual cramps, :sex: twice last night didn't get Auntie flowing or even spotting which it usually would.

Ooh that's hopeful! Is AF late now?


----------



## wrapunzel

She's due today and I always start in the am with first pee, or at least have killer cramps and start with second pee


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> She's due today and I always start in the am with first pee, or at least have killer cramps and start with second pee

I'm so hopeful for you! Praying the witch stays away


----------



## wrapunzel

Thank you dear!


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> I'm sorry mothertoone :nope: :hugs:
> 
> Looking good Pinkmonki
> 
> Nice to see you join here Guillane!
> 
> AFM no proper menstrual cramps, :sex: twice last night didn't get Auntie flowing or even spotting which it usually would.

Looking good BD always brings on my AF, i wasnt due until today but BD'd early hours sunday morning woke with spotting and there she was. x


----------



## Vickster1

I thought I was in the TTC but looks like i'm just going to ovulate now within the next few days so there is still hope! Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Johnsa37

Cycle #2 TTC #2:

2DPO: Tired, but it's Monday so that is to be expected! Headache.
3DPO: Headache. Tired. Crabby. Irritable. 
4DPO: Headache. Gassy. Just kind of blah feeling. 
5DPO: Headache. Gassy. Stomach Ache. Nauseous. Boobs slightly tingly. 
6DPO: Feeling blah still. Gassy. Slightly nauseous. Temp dropped a bit this morning. 
7DPO: Tired, nauseous... felt like total crap.
8DPO: BFN on IC. No real symptoms... just gassy. 
9DPO: BFN on FRER. No real symptoms...
10DPO: BFN on FRER. Indigestion, gassy. I'm done wasting FRERs! 
11DPO:
12DPO:
13DPO:
14DPO: :witch: not welcome!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. My boobs have been a killer today :( more so my right nipple :s is been an annoying sore only time it was ok is when i held them. Feels heavy-ish to. Dont ever re calling gwtting this before af. 

Cramps have died down. Still feel tired here and therem had to take my lense out from having dry eyes. 

Few random stabbing pains here and there too. Mmm i dunno whata going on... 

7dpo to


----------



## pinkmonki

Fingers crossed for you Cherrybump :hugs:


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> Ok, I'll play along again. I have no particular leaning one way or the other this month, whereas last month I was utterly convinced :shrug::haha:
> 
> Bd cd 8, 10, 13, 14
> 
> O cd 15
> 
> 1dpo - feeling lousy, incredibly nauseous. Either the progesterone of LP is hitting hard or the Littles have infected me with some sort of lurgy. Cx high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Insomnia.
> 
> 2dpo - still nauseated but less so. Crazy ass dreams. Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy. Slept well.
> 
> 3dpo - still mildly nauseous, dang stomach bug. Vivid dreams. Sleeping well, and unusually for me, falling asleep within minutes of being in bed (I'm usually an hour of book in bed kinda gal) Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy.
> 
> 4dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy and increased. Fell asleep super fast again but awake at 4:30am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Sides of bbs/up to armpits feel tender, almost bruised like. Headache. Mild cramping. Mild low backache.
> 
> 5dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy. Again waking in the early hours to start the day (4:30am!) Tender breasts. Mild uterine cramping/ occasional more intense left side cramping. Headache. Stuffy nose. poured away a full bottle of milk convinced it was off.. it was not apparently. Oh well. Nothing yet making me lean either way &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 6dpo - cx super high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Went to bed super early (9:30!) fell asleep instantly and slept like a log until 7am. Absolutely unheard of for me but enjoying it nonetheless. Mild uterine cramping interspersed with more intense cramps. Tender/heavy bbs. Stuffy nose. Awful gas (ew!) Convinced cherries tasted fishy this morning. I swear if this is pms I'm losing my mind. Or the cherries really were fishy &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 7dpo - cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery/creamy. Slept like a log again. Vivid dreams. Mild cramping. Still very tender breasts, more so today. Stuffy nose. Still gassy. Still entirely unsure, aside from the weird cherry thing everything else is stuff I've experienced before.
> 
> 8dpo - Cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery and lots of it (tmi) Had to go to bed at 9pm, woke at 5am to pee. Some nausea this morning. Empty stomach perhaps? Sore, heavy bbs. They feel really bruised. (if this is pms i'm in for a doozy of an af i think) Still gassy. Still stuffy nose. Had some fairly intense cramping last night. Trying to keep an open mind but my body keeps poking me in the face with symptom sticks to taunt me. :dohh: I would say I don't 'feel' pregnant, but I'm very aware that I don't feel 'normal' if that makes sense?

Morning ladies (It's 5:45 am here). How is everyone feeling today?

Edit - The nausea isn't empty stomach syndrome. I've since eaten and it's still there. I'd better not be coming down with another stomach upset :(


----------



## guillaine

Johnsa37 said:


> Cycle #2 TTC #2:
> 
> 2DPO: Tired, but it's Monday so that is to be expected! Headache.
> 3DPO:
> 4DPO:
> 5DPO:
> 6DPO:
> 7DPO:
> 8DPO: :test:
> 9DPO:
> 10DPO:
> 11DPO:
> 12DPO:
> 13DPO:
> 14DPO: :witch:

johnsa, we are on the same day of cycle this time


----------



## guillaine

morning pink monki you are an early riser. It's 4pm here. I feel symptomless! How are you when will you test?


----------



## EElse

EElse said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm on CD26 at about 11/12dpo (I'm going with 12). I missed a few BBT's this month so decided to discard the rest as no crosshairs show.
> 
> 1-6dpo: No real symptoms (although I don't really symptom spot so early after Ovulation)
> 7dpo: Irritable and moody
> 8dpo: Nothing really, my doggy started coughing (he has never done that before in the four years we've had him but after some research, I diagnosed him with kennel cough - he seems to be getting over it and has infected our other dog now, so I think I was right)
> 9dpo: Detected some ewcm but not 100% certain as it was a bit cloudy
> 10dpo: Nothing much, a bit of sensitivity around my breasts but that is normal for me.
> 11dpo: ewcm again, clearer this time, with a bit of red blood on one end, hope it's not af showing early.
> 12dpo: nausea and headache this morning, cervix is dry/sticky
> 
> I won't test until the 30th but I'll keep updating my dpo symptoms.
> 
> Update:
> 13dpo: fatigue, nausea, restlessness
> 14dpo: ewcm is back but also feels more 'wet' - usually have creamy or nothing after O

Update:
15dpo: left breast feels full, right one normal, LOTS of watery/ewcm both when I wipe and when I checked with finger, flatulence
16dpo (28 March): nausea, fatigue, back ache - one thing that stands out but that is really not a pregnancy symptom, my ears itch, like crazy itching on the inside!

AF due today or tomorrow so I'll test Thursday if the :witch: hasn't arrived...


----------



## pinkmonki

guillaine said:


> morning pink monki you are an early riser. It's 4pm here. I feel symptomless! How are you when will you test?

I am, I really enjoy the silence of the house before my brood of crazy monkeys wake up :haha:

I already started actually, being the mildly insane type that I am. I made a thread over on the test gallery. Still on the fence here, even if I'm clinging onto it by my fingernails :haha:


----------



## wrapunzel

Looking great EElse, very hopeful for you!!!

I get up super early too Pinkmonki, it's 5AM now


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> Looking great EElse, very hopeful for you!!!
> 
> I get up super early too Pinkmonki, it's 5AM now

That's what time i got up too. I love starting days with the sun rising, it's good for the soul.


----------



## wrapunzel

Me too!! I grew up on top of a hill with my bedroom window due east. Learned to love it. 

Now I live in a mountain valley and my window opens onto a screened in porch :nope: it's not quite the vibrant sun-rays of my youth but I still like waking when the sky starts to glow


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> Me too!! I grew up on top of a hill with my bedroom window due east. Learned to love it.
> 
> Now I live in a mountain valley and my window opens onto a screened in porch :nope: it's not quite the vibrant sun-rays of my youth but I still like waking when the sky starts to glow

I live in the middle of countryside so my bedroom window opens up to rolling green fields which are currently full of newborn lambs. It's hella noisy though, those wee things can bleat :haha:


----------



## wrapunzel

Ohhhh but that sounds wonderful!


----------



## pinkmonki

wrapunzel said:


> Ohhhh but that sounds wonderful!

It really is, I love where we live.


----------



## wrapunzel

Okay because I'm obsessive I updated my post



wrapunzel said:


> CD24: still got that wicked backache, some cramps. Breasts getting bigger again. Tired.... so tired..... good night! I mean, good morning?
> 
> :bfn: on wondfo
> 
> I swear my cervix seems smaller?
> 
> CD25: no :witch: cm is thoroughly dried up, cp is high/small and sore.
> 
> CD26: still no af, wondering if I actually O'd CD17, 18....? cm dry am wet pm, cp high, still having bouts of nausea. Fatigued. Trying not to symptom spot to be honest because it makes me cry when I remember the bfn. Wait, frequent crying, that's a symptom. Nipples tender, boobs starting to swell


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies everything almost subsided down. Nipples have been sore just not like yesterday lol. Cramps havent been has bad either. Although my eyes keep dry out with my lense in. And today my right one waa watery and a bit itchy :(


----------



## wrapunzel

Fingers crossed for you cherry! That watery eye sounds bothersome, hope its cleared up tomorrow


----------



## pinkmonki

Fingers crossed for you both. 

Afm I'm starting to think that I perhaps have a stomach bug. It's 4:45am and I'm awake for the day, feeling increasingly nauseated just like yesterday. Bfn on this mornings test though, which makes me think if I'm pregnant enough to feel sick surely it'd be showing by now? That's the only symptom I have that can't be explained easily by Pms.


----------



## wrapunzel

even if you have a stomach bug causing the nausea, doesn't mean you're out!


----------



## pinkmonki

True enough. 

I'm definitely not counting myself out yet, more riding ambivalence :haha:


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> Ok, I'll play along again. I have no particular leaning one way or the other this month, whereas last month I was utterly convinced :shrug::haha:
> 
> Bd cd 8, 10, 13, 14
> 
> O cd 15
> 
> 1dpo - feeling lousy, incredibly nauseous. Either the progesterone of LP is hitting hard or the Littles have infected me with some sort of lurgy. Cx high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Insomnia.
> 
> 2dpo - still nauseated but less so. Crazy ass dreams. Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy. Slept well.
> 
> 3dpo - still mildly nauseous, dang stomach bug. Vivid dreams. Sleeping well, and unusually for me, falling asleep within minutes of being in bed (I'm usually an hour of book in bed kinda gal) Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy.
> 
> 4dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy and increased. Fell asleep super fast again but awake at 4:30am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Sides of bbs/up to armpits feel tender, almost bruised like. Headache. Mild cramping. Mild low backache.
> 
> 5dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy. Again waking in the early hours to start the day (4:30am!) Tender breasts. Mild uterine cramping/ occasional more intense left side cramping. Headache. Stuffy nose. poured away a full bottle of milk convinced it was off.. it was not apparently. Oh well. Nothing yet making me lean either way &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 6dpo - cx super high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Went to bed super early (9:30!) fell asleep instantly and slept like a log until 7am. Absolutely unheard of for me but enjoying it nonetheless. Mild uterine cramping interspersed with more intense cramps. Tender/heavy bbs. Stuffy nose. Awful gas (ew!) Convinced cherries tasted fishy this morning. I swear if this is pms I'm losing my mind. Or the cherries really were fishy &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 7dpo - cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery/creamy. Slept like a log again. Vivid dreams. Mild cramping. Still very tender breasts, more so today. Stuffy nose. Still gassy. Still entirely unsure, aside from the weird cherry thing everything else is stuff I've experienced before.
> 
> 8dpo - Cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery and lots of it (tmi) Had to go to bed at 9pm, woke at 5am to pee. Some nausea this morning. Empty stomach perhaps? Sore, heavy bbs. They feel really bruised. (if this is pms i'm in for a doozy of an af i think) Still gassy. Still stuffy nose. Had some fairly intense cramping last night. Trying to keep an open mind but my body keeps poking me in the face with symptom sticks to taunt me. :dohh: I would say I don't 'feel' pregnant, but I'm very aware that I don't feel 'normal' if that makes sense?
> 
> 9dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm watery. Awake at 4am this morning, slept well beforehand though. Some nausea already which if it follows yesterday's path will get more intense as the morning goes on and tail off around 3pm. Still gassy. Nose seems to be less stuffy. Bbs are still very tender, my chest muscles feel bruised and sore, like my bbs are too heavy. Beginning to wonder if I have intense pms combined with a stomach upset. Forgot to mention both today and yesterday checking cx is becoming increasingly difficult because it's so high and now angled back today's 'closed' is more of a presumptive guess than a definite because I could only just feel a little bit.
> Late am - nosebleed out of nowhere. I never have nosebleeds so no idea if it's a symptom or not. Also possibly (probably?) related but there's an awful smell in the house like mildew, and no one else can smell it but it's driving me demented. Nausea definitely increased from earlier. Hell of a bug if it's all related.

*sits in the corner humming Ozzy Osborne 'crazy train* :blush::haha:


----------



## wrapunzel

Music make you lose control, lose control...


----------



## Johnsa37

guillaine said:


> Johnsa37 said:
> 
> 
> Cycle #2 TTC #2:
> 
> 2DPO: Tired, but it's Monday so that is to be expected! Headache.
> 3DPO:
> 4DPO:
> 5DPO:
> 6DPO:
> 7DPO:
> 8DPO: :test:
> 9DPO:
> 10DPO:
> 11DPO:
> 12DPO:
> 13DPO:
> 14DPO: :witch:
> 
> johnsa, we are on the same day of cycle this timeClick to expand...

Awesome! How are you feeling? Ugh the TWW still goes by so slowly for me... 

I'm feeling ok. I've had a headache for a couple of days now. That's the only thing that isn't typical for this time.


----------



## guillaine

Hi Johnsa, I am feeling well this time, I'm trying to eat well, a lot but good food. Hunger seems to be one of my most enduring symptoms in the luteal phase I've noticed and craving sweets and strong flavours like garlic and meat. Tying not to focus on symptoms otherwise and hopefully time will fly as it is so difficult "waiting" and seems a bit fruitless if I have to do it over and over. Good luck to you, interested to follow your posts. 

Good luck to the ladies about to test/coming up to af!


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> Ok, I'll play along again. I have no particular leaning one way or the other this month, whereas last month I was utterly convinced :shrug::haha:
> 
> Bd cd 8, 10, 13, 14
> 
> O cd 15
> 
> 1dpo - feeling lousy, incredibly nauseous. Either the progesterone of LP is hitting hard or the Littles have infected me with some sort of lurgy. Cx high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Insomnia.
> 
> 2dpo - still nauseated but less so. Crazy ass dreams. Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy. Slept well.
> 
> 3dpo - still mildly nauseous, dang stomach bug. Vivid dreams. Sleeping well, and unusually for me, falling asleep within minutes of being in bed (I'm usually an hour of book in bed kinda gal) Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy.
> 
> 4dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy and increased. Fell asleep super fast again but awake at 4:30am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Sides of bbs/up to armpits feel tender, almost bruised like. Headache. Mild cramping. Mild low backache.
> 
> 5dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy. Again waking in the early hours to start the day (4:30am!) Tender breasts. Mild uterine cramping/ occasional more intense left side cramping. Headache. Stuffy nose. poured away a full bottle of milk convinced it was off.. it was not apparently. Oh well. Nothing yet making me lean either way &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 6dpo - cx super high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Went to bed super early (9:30!) fell asleep instantly and slept like a log until 7am. Absolutely unheard of for me but enjoying it nonetheless. Mild uterine cramping interspersed with more intense cramps. Tender/heavy bbs. Stuffy nose. Awful gas (ew!) Convinced cherries tasted fishy this morning. I swear if this is pms I'm losing my mind. Or the cherries really were fishy &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 7dpo - cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery/creamy. Slept like a log again. Vivid dreams. Mild cramping. Still very tender breasts, more so today. Stuffy nose. Still gassy. Still entirely unsure, aside from the weird cherry thing everything else is stuff I've experienced before.
> 
> 8dpo - Cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery and lots of it (tmi) Had to go to bed at 9pm, woke at 5am to pee. Some nausea this morning. Empty stomach perhaps? Sore, heavy bbs. They feel really bruised. (if this is pms i'm in for a doozy of an af i think) Still gassy. Still stuffy nose. Had some fairly intense cramping last night. Trying to keep an open mind but my body keeps poking me in the face with symptom sticks to taunt me. :dohh: I would say I don't 'feel' pregnant, but I'm very aware that I don't feel 'normal' if that makes sense?
> 
> 9dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm watery. Awake at 4am this morning, slept well beforehand though. Some nausea already which if it follows yesterday's path will get more intense as the morning goes on and tail off around 3pm. Still gassy. Nose seems to be less stuffy. Bbs are still very tender, my chest muscles feel bruised and sore, like my bbs are too heavy. Beginning to wonder if I have intense pms combined with a stomach upset. Forgot to mention both today and yesterday checking cx is becoming increasingly difficult because it's so high and now angled back today's 'closed' is more of a presumptive guess than a definite because I could only just feel a little bit.
> Late am - nosebleed out of nowhere. I never have nosebleeds so no idea if it's a symptom or not. Also possibly (probably?) related but there's an awful smell in the house like mildew, and no one else can smell it but it's driving me demented. Nausea definitely increased from earlier. Hell of a bug if it's all related. super faint bfp in afternoon.
> 
> 10dpo - cx high/soft/closed. Cm watery and abundant (ick) Chest muscles still hurting. Intermittent cramps ranging from fairly mild to more moderate. Nausea. Darker :bfp::happydance:

Well.. I suppose my sanity is mostly intact. Those cherries are definitely fishy though :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## guillaine

Beautiful news pinkmonki congrats again.


----------



## EElse

EElse said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm on CD26 at about 11/12dpo (I'm going with 12). I missed a few BBT's this month so decided to discard the rest as no crosshairs show.
> 
> 1-6dpo: No real symptoms (although I don't really symptom spot so early after Ovulation)
> 7dpo: Irritable and moody
> 8dpo: Nothing really, my doggy started coughing (he has never done that before in the four years we've had him but after some research, I diagnosed him with kennel cough - he seems to be getting over it and has infected our other dog now, so I think I was right)
> 9dpo: Detected some ewcm but not 100% certain as it was a bit cloudy
> 10dpo: Nothing much, a bit of sensitivity around my breasts but that is normal for me.
> 11dpo: ewcm again, clearer this time, with a bit of red blood on one end, hope it's not af showing early.
> 12dpo: nausea and headache this morning, cervix is dry/sticky
> 
> I won't test until the 30th but I'll keep updating my dpo symptoms.
> 
> Update:
> 13dpo: fatigue, nausea, restlessness
> 14dpo: ewcm is back but also feels more 'wet' - usually have creamy or nothing after O
> 
> Update:
> 15dpo: left breast feels full, right one normal, LOTS of watery/ewcm both when I wipe and when I checked with finger, flatulence
> 16dpo (28 March): nausea, fatigue, back ache - one thing that stands out but that is really not a pregnancy symptom, my ears itch, like crazy itching on the inside!
> 
> AF due today or tomorrow so I'll test Thursday if the :witch: hasn't arrived...

Update:

DPO is unsure at this point. If I was correct about O date then AF should have shown and test was :bfn:

Today is CD32 for me. CM is plentiful but a mix between watery and creamy. Backache and tender breasts. The latest I have ever O'ed while temp checking was CD20 so I'll give it another 2 days but if AF doesn't show then I really can't help but get my hopes up. 

I'll buy another test (only had the one) but I'll keep it until the first of April and then decide if I really want to test on April fool's or wait another day :haha:

Congrats pinkmonki! H&H 9 months for you! :happydance:


----------



## pinkmonki

EElse said:


> EElse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EElse said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm on CD26 at about 11/12dpo (I'm going with 12). I missed a few BBT's this month so decided to discard the rest as no crosshairs show.
> 
> 1-6dpo: No real symptoms (although I don't really symptom spot so early after Ovulation)
> 7dpo: Irritable and moody
> 8dpo: Nothing really, my doggy started coughing (he has never done that before in the four years we've had him but after some research, I diagnosed him with kennel cough - he seems to be getting over it and has infected our other dog now, so I think I was right)
> 9dpo: Detected some ewcm but not 100% certain as it was a bit cloudy
> 10dpo: Nothing much, a bit of sensitivity around my breasts but that is normal for me.
> 11dpo: ewcm again, clearer this time, with a bit of red blood on one end, hope it's not af showing early.
> 12dpo: nausea and headache this morning, cervix is dry/sticky
> 
> I won't test until the 30th but I'll keep updating my dpo symptoms.
> 
> Update:
> 13dpo: fatigue, nausea, restlessness
> 14dpo: ewcm is back but also feels more 'wet' - usually have creamy or nothing after O
> 
> Update:
> 15dpo: left breast feels full, right one normal, LOTS of watery/ewcm both when I wipe and when I checked with finger, flatulence
> 16dpo (28 March): nausea, fatigue, back ache - one thing that stands out but that is really not a pregnancy symptom, my ears itch, like crazy itching on the inside!
> 
> AF due today or tomorrow so I'll test Thursday if the :witch: hasn't arrived...
> 
> Update:
> 
> DPO is unsure at this point. If I was correct about O date then AF should have shown and test was :bfn:
> 
> Today is CD32 for me. CM is plentiful but a mix between watery and creamy. Backache and tender breasts. The latest I have ever O'ed while temp checking was CD20 so I'll give it another 2 days but if AF doesn't show then I really can't help but get my hopes up.
> 
> I'll buy another test (only had the one) but I'll keep it until the first of April and then decide if I really want to test on April fool's or wait another day :haha:
> 
> Congrats pinkmonki! H&H 9 months for you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on your BFP pinkmonki

Today i'm dpo 1o was feeling lucky with my steady temp rise ran out for frer and got BFN :( hate seeing it :( due on monday is she shows up longest cycles ive ever recorded cd 41 today


----------



## wrapunzel

Congrats again Pinkmonki. You chose a pleasing shade of green too haha


----------



## Angelique76

Congratulations pinkmonki. Happy healthy 9m to you :)


----------



## pinkmonki

Thank you. I'm trying really hard to keep a lid on my excitement in case I end up disappointed again but I am over the moon for now :cloud9:


----------



## guillaine

guillaine said:


> I'm doing this again for 2nd tww. more or less trying not to symptom spot again, last time I felt everything and was not pregnant. I am interested in my tummy area between 6 and 12 dpo re implantation, that's about it but I'll record it all anyway. trying not to stress or count to hard, miss a day here and there to make it go faster.
> 
> Bd cd 10 and 13
> 
> O cd 14 I believe from my body signals
> af due 6th or 7th april
> 
> dpo 1 tired sore boobs gas
> dpo 2 normal but lots of twinges in abdomen, gas, (Lovely!)
> dpo 3 not much of anything today, did lots of housework no pains/fatigue, cramping tonight on right side when I slowed down
> dpo4 a little more tired/stressed than usual
> dpo 5 not really any symptoms, I've been busy. sore gland on neck is all, and hungry
> dpo6 flemmy/mucus in throat. A little nauseous this morning! That's a good sign I think. I feel like crying tonight. Overtired toddler transitioning to big bed and driving me up the wall. Just feel weak and helpless. Partly hormonal partly tired.


Going to vegetate on the lounge tonight with some chocolate!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. 11 dpo today. Boobs taking their turns in being sore :s. felt wee bit dizzy ealier but was only split second. Cramps still here :| lol BFN again. i give up testing until monday when im meant to be due. I just feel like i might be out. using frer 6 days early detection. but nope nothing need to get off google aswell


----------



## wrapunzel

Fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## Cherrybump

For the last 30 or so minutes i feel tired. could just go for a nap :( But my lo will be home shortly :( now on easter holidays as of today lol. she will keep me busy enough not to test so much i hope.


----------



## wrapunzel

Awww I hope you feel more perked up soon


----------



## pinkmonki

pinkmonki said:


> Ok, I'll play along again. I have no particular leaning one way or the other this month, whereas last month I was utterly convinced :shrug::haha:
> 
> Bd cd 8, 10, 13, 14
> 
> O cd 15
> 
> 1dpo - feeling lousy, incredibly nauseous. Either the progesterone of LP is hitting hard or the Littles have infected me with some sort of lurgy. Cx high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Insomnia.
> 
> 2dpo - still nauseated but less so. Crazy ass dreams. Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy. Slept well.
> 
> 3dpo - still mildly nauseous, dang stomach bug. Vivid dreams. Sleeping well, and unusually for me, falling asleep within minutes of being in bed (I'm usually an hour of book in bed kinda gal) Cx high/firm/closed. Cm creamy.
> 
> 4dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy and increased. Fell asleep super fast again but awake at 4:30am to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. Sides of bbs/up to armpits feel tender, almost bruised like. Headache. Mild cramping. Mild low backache.
> 
> 5dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm creamy. Again waking in the early hours to start the day (4:30am!) Tender breasts. Mild uterine cramping/ occasional more intense left side cramping. Headache. Stuffy nose. poured away a full bottle of milk convinced it was off.. it was not apparently. Oh well. Nothing yet making me lean either way &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 6dpo - cx super high/soft/closed. Cm creamy. Went to bed super early (9:30!) fell asleep instantly and slept like a log until 7am. Absolutely unheard of for me but enjoying it nonetheless. Mild uterine cramping interspersed with more intense cramps. Tender/heavy bbs. Stuffy nose. Awful gas (ew!) Convinced cherries tasted fishy this morning. I swear if this is pms I'm losing my mind. Or the cherries really were fishy &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 7dpo - cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery/creamy. Slept like a log again. Vivid dreams. Mild cramping. Still very tender breasts, more so today. Stuffy nose. Still gassy. Still entirely unsure, aside from the weird cherry thing everything else is stuff I've experienced before.
> 
> 8dpo - Cx super high/very soft/closed. Cm watery and lots of it (tmi) Had to go to bed at 9pm, woke at 5am to pee. Some nausea this morning. Empty stomach perhaps? Sore, heavy bbs. They feel really bruised. (if this is pms i'm in for a doozy of an af i think) Still gassy. Still stuffy nose. Had some fairly intense cramping last night. Trying to keep an open mind but my body keeps poking me in the face with symptom sticks to taunt me. :dohh: I would say I don't 'feel' pregnant, but I'm very aware that I don't feel 'normal' if that makes sense?
> 
> 9dpo - cx high/medium/closed. Cm watery. Awake at 4am this morning, slept well beforehand though. Some nausea already which if it follows yesterday's path will get more intense as the morning goes on and tail off around 3pm. Still gassy. Nose seems to be less stuffy. Bbs are still very tender, my chest muscles feel bruised and sore, like my bbs are too heavy. Beginning to wonder if I have intense pms combined with a stomach upset. Forgot to mention both today and yesterday checking cx is becoming increasingly difficult because it's so high and now angled back today's 'closed' is more of a presumptive guess than a definite because I could only just feel a little bit.
> Late am - nosebleed out of nowhere. I never have nosebleeds so no idea if it's a symptom or not. Also possibly (probably?) related but there's an awful smell in the house like mildew, and no one else can smell it but it's driving me demented. Nausea definitely increased from earlier. Hell of a bug if it's all related. super faint bfp in afternoon.
> 
> 10dpo - cx high/soft/closed. Cm watery and abundant (ick) Chest muscles still hurting. Intermittent cramps ranging from fairly mild to more moderate. Nausea. Darker :bfp::happydance:
> 
> 11dpo - cx high/soft/closed. Cm watery. Awful nausea. Bfp.
> 
> 12dpo - bfn. Starting to bleed.

changing it to red doesn't seem to be working, but the positives must have been a chemical. :cry:


----------



## guillaine

Sorry pink monki, wishing you well:hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

Oh no Pinkmonki. I'm so sad for you, I'm so sorry. Wishing you all the best <3 be gentle with yourself


----------



## Angelique76

So sorry Pinkmoki. :(


----------



## LAR83

awww sorry pinkimonki! :(


----------



## MamaPlus2

Good morning ladies! It's been a while since if stalked you all haha. Congrats on the bfp's and sticky dust to all still trying. Sorry to hear of your Chem pinkmonki

O day - had a pap test, fertile cm present. Horrible cramps all afternoon after that. Bd as per docs orders haha.
1 - 8 dpo - not much. Random spuratic cramping. 6 dpo had metallic taste in mouth. 2 to 6 dpo sore breasts. 1 to 7 dpo constant tension headache all day

8 dpo - slight spotting after bd.

9 dpo - tested in the am. Checked after 2 mins and wasn't ready, but close enough to bfn i usually get to call it. Got busy unpacking and completely forgot to check again! Cf was off color today as well. Exhausted but can't nap or sleep when the option is available.

10 dpo - stumble across the test I forgot about... and for the first time I think I've received an evap line on a frer. Never had one before and I have a POAS addiction lol. So I call hubby in and he can see it! It was clearly past time line so already void. So I cracked her open for inspection haha. Weird cramping on left side in afternoon. 5 hour hold and tested on $store, bfn. Tired and not feeling too good.

11 dpo - not much happening here today haha. But the day is still young. I have another $store test for tomorrow morning.

The frer was the flat, not curved. I'll try and attach a photo so you lovely ladies can talk some sense into me haha

I had to upload screen shots from a different post due to the files being too large
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-04-03-10-08-35.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 21









Screenshot_2017-04-03-10-08-48.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Cherrybump

So sorry pinkmonki hope your ok.

14 dpo af due but hasnt started. Had a sharp pain cramps today heavy boobs. Sore head. Cp high soft closed

Bfn. Just feel like its not gonna happen. Oh temp drop little again today :(


----------



## Atuck2

Hello ladies!! I'm currently 8dpo (I think), CD 41, and feeling VERY pregnant. I'll be testing on the 9th (when AF is due; hopefully I can wait that long, but Im already wavering). I'm not going to lie and say that I haven't POAS yet, and they were all bfn (DUH! Way too early, but I couldnt help myself).

1dpo  nothing

2dpo  increased appetite, increased sex drive, watery CM, weepy, moody, bloating

3dpo  increased appetite, increased sex drive, watery CM, weepy, nausea, tender breasts, muscle cramps in my legs, frequent urination, moody, bloating

4dpo  increased appetite, increased sex drive, watery CM, nausea, tender breasts, erect/sensitive nipples, bloating

5dpo  increased appetite, no CM/very dry, nausea, pulling, frequent urination, tender breasts, erect/sensitive nipples

6dpo  increased sex drive, no CM/very dry, nausea, pulling, backache, frequent urination, tender breasts, weepy, cervix medium/high, closed, soft, fatigue, erect/sensitive nipples

7dpo  increased sex drive, lotiony CM, nausea, pulling, backache, frequent urination, tender breasts, weepy, cervix medium/high, closed, soft, erect/sensitive nipples, nausea, stomach ache, diarrhea, hot flashes, stuffy nose

8dpo  I've lost 3lbs, fatigued, gassy, nipples sensitive/erect, tender breasts that are quad boobing, gurgling tummy, backaches, vomiting, diarrhea, some very light spotting (tmi, but only a spot of pink on the toilet paper after pressing it to vaginal opening, nothing in panties), the cramping and backache has intensified, but still nothing like AF. Could my bean be digging a hole?

9dpo - more vivid dreams (I breast fed all night in my dreams), fatigue with a 3 hour nap, bbs still sore and full but don't feel as swollen, nausea, diarrhea, headache, sore armpits, feeling feverish, slight spotting

10dpo - more vivid dreams, fatigue, bbs still doing hte "quad boob" thing and are feeling feverish, feeling bruised or sunburned (achy), diarrhea, headache, sore armpits, feeling feverish, started wearing my fitbit again and saw that my resting heart rate has decreased (usually it is like 115 and now it is within the normal range), I also keep feeling like AF started, like my panties are wet, but there is nothing there not even CM.

11dpo - vivid dreams, fatigue, headache, nausea, sunburned feeling bbs

12dpo - the :witch: got me.. but a much lighter bleed than I've had before. I went 3 days and used less than 10 tampons when normally I'm 4-6 days and use almost an entire 20 count box. 

I'm usually not one to get AF symptoms, just usually moodiness, gaining weight, extreme hunger, and a craving for spicy foods (Chester's hot fries!!), but the constantly erect nipples have only happened once before and that was with my first pregnancy that ended in MC at 5 weeks. I feel a lot of the same symptoms as my previous pregnancy, but more intense and sooner. I also usually gain about 5-10 lbs before AF comes, and Im down 3lbs.

I'm out again. Hubby is convinced we had a chemical due to my short LP (11 days) but I never got even a faint positive, so we can't know for sure.


----------



## Cherrybump

Morning ladies. Early post from me. Im out :(

Af hit this morning. Thankfully not heavy but the cramps wont me up so im gonna be mega tired at work today. 

Im gonna be popping in and out keep a look out for you all gettong your bfps..

Im gonna make a app once af has finished..with the dr but we ony get call backs inside unless they need to see us. In due a smear aswell. 
Cd was 45 days long wth. And i ovulated cd 31. Been trying for over a year aswell so defo time for a check up


----------



## guillaine

guillaine said:


> I'm doing this again for 2nd tww. more or less trying not to symptom spot again, last time I felt everything and was not pregnant. I am interested in my tummy area between 6 and 12 dpo re implantation, that's about it but I'll record it all anyway. trying not to stress or count to hard, miss a day here and there to make it go faster.
> 
> Bd cd 10 and 13
> 
> O cd 14 I believe from my body signals
> af due 6th or 7th april
> 
> dpo 1 tired sore boobs gas
> dpo 2 normal but lots of twinges in abdomen, gas, (Lovely!)
> dpo 3 not much of anything today, did lots of housework no pains/fatigue, cramping tonight on right side when I slowed down
> dpo4 a little more tired/stressed than usual
> dpo 5 not really any symptoms, I've been busy. sore gland on neck is all, and hungry
> dpo6 flemmy/mucus in throat. A little nauseous this morning! That's a good sign I think. I feel like crying tonight. Overtired toddler transitioning to big bed and driving me up the wall. Just feel weak and helpless. Partly hormonal partly tired.
> dpo7 Had a coffee this morning and made me feel queasy, another good sign I think. Though I never get nauseous, and didn't have morning sickness til 2nd trimester last time. Still I'm taking it as a positive. Tonight had feeling like a baby kicking in my abdomen, painless, very odd, readit could be utuerus expanding but could be nothing.
> dpo8 no symptoms, no nausea this morning, nothing, hgry and tired t that seems normal for me.
> dpo9 mild pain in abdomen left, nothing else
> dpo 10 no symptoms. Tested on Frer bfn.
> dpo11 very slight nausea, cp high and soft, no other symptoms. Feeling impatient. Tested on another Frer bfn. Night strong af cramps but no af cp high.
> dpo12 still cramping and no af. Feels like af. Sore and enlarged boobs. Sooo tired. sounds like pms, I suppose it is. But usually have blood showing in first 10 minutes of signs/cramps. Can only think I may need more rest for it to come as I've been pushing myself a bit....Or that as some ladies have it is an implantation thing and will test if no blood in a couple of days. I cannot remember if this happened with my son or not. I think I will buy another test today...

Did any of you have implantation cramps that felt exactly like af coming?


----------



## guillaine

Sorry to hear cherrybump. Good luck trying and with the check up.


----------



## MamaWorld

Hi ladies! Not currently ttc but only using pullout method. I want another baby but DH does not at the moment. A few weird things have happened the past week that really makes me wonder though. Based on CM I think I ovulated on March 27th. We dtd on that day as well as other days before that. If I did ovulate that day, that would put me at 9pdo today. So here's what I have so far.

1-3dpo: nothing besides maybe decreased cm. 
4dpo: cramps at bed time
5dpo: lots of thick, clear cm with very little brown mixed in it but only happened twice when wiping. 
6dpo: sorry if tmi.. had thick white cm w/almost gritty texture... not really sure how else to explain it. My DD started nursing then stopped, said "that's disgusting" and walked away from me. 
7dpo: woke up with sore boobs and feeling sick. Nausea, head ache, really tired and body aches. DD said milk was disgusting again. My mom kept pointing out that taste of breastmilk changes when pregnant (I didn't say anything to her about there being a possibility). Went to the dr and started treatment for sinus infection. Could barely eat dinner
8dpo: still tired, body aches and all day nausea. Migraine and DD still says milk is disgusting. 
9dpo: nausea, mild cramping and migraine all day. Thought AF arrived but it was just a lot of watery cm. Eyes feel dry and itchy. Almost puked from the smell of sausage cooking. Nipples feel sensitive. DD still doesn't like the taste of milk.
10dpo: woke up with cramping and nausea. Nipples still tender. Feeling tired and cold. Cramps settled down around noon, now it's more of a dull ache. Gums are sore and weird taste in my mouth (possibly from sinus infection). Lower back ache w/popping feeling. At times I get globs of creamy cm but rather dry when that's not happening.... &#65533;&#65533; cramps started coming back around 3pm followed by glob of cm, close to EWCM but not as stretchy. Beginning to wonder if I'm really not ovulating and my body just keeps trying to
11dpo: took test this morning, thought I saw a line forming but by the time the dye dried it was bfn. Woke up with pain in my umbilical hernia. Still nauseas, breasts feel fuller and a little tender, sore nipples and mild cramps.
12dpo: no more cramps, decreased cm. Woke up a little nauseas then got hit with a migraine mid day that was so bad I was throwing up. (I do get frequent migraines though). 
13dpo: mild nausea on and off throughout the day. Leg cramps at night. 
14dpo: nausea on and off. Quick sharp pains in groin a couple times throughout the day. Leg cramps at bedtime.


----------



## guillaine

wrapunzel said:


> Okay because I'm obsessive I updated my post
> 
> 
> 
> wrapunzel said:
> 
> 
> CD24: still got that wicked backache, some cramps. Breasts getting bigger again. Tired.... so tired..... good night! I mean, good morning?
> 
> :bfn: on wondfo
> 
> I swear my cervix seems smaller?
> 
> CD25: no :witch: cm is thoroughly dried up, cp is high/small and sore.
> 
> CD26: still no af, wondering if I actually O'd CD17, 18....? cm dry am wet pm, cp high, still having bouts of nausea. Fatigued. Trying not to symptom spot to be honest because it makes me cry when I remember the bfn. Wait, frequent crying, that's a symptom. Nipples tender, boobs starting to swellClick to expand...

Went looking for your symptoms to check and found this wrapunzel. Yes sounds like your cd 24 is very similar to what I'm feeling. Here's hoping.


----------



## guillaine

guillaine said:


> I'm doing this again for 2nd tww. more or less trying not to symptom spot again, last time I felt everything and was not pregnant. I am interested in my tummy area between 6 and 12 dpo re implantation, that's about it but I'll record it all anyway. trying not to stress or count to hard, miss a day here and there to make it go faster.
> 
> Bd cd 10 and 13
> 
> O cd 14 I believe from my body signals
> af due 6th or 7th april
> 
> dpo 1 tired sore boobs gas
> 
> dpo 2 normal but lots of twinges in abdomen, gas, (Lovely!)
> 
> dpo 3 not much of anything today, did lots of housework no pains/fatigue, cramping tonight on right side when I slowed down
> 
> dpo4 a little more tired/stressed than usual
> 
> dpo 5 not really any symptoms, I've been busy. sore gland on neck is all, and hungry
> 
> dpo6 flemmy/mucus in throat. A little nauseous this morning! That's a good sign I think. I feel like crying tonight. Overtired toddler transitioning to big bed and driving me up the wall. Just feel weak and helpless. Partly hormonal partly tired.
> 
> dpo7 Had a coffee this morning and made me feel queasy, another good sign I think. Though I never get nauseous, and didn't have morning sickness til 2nd trimester last time. Still I'm taking it as a positive. Tonight had feeling like a baby kicking in my abdomen, painless, very odd, readit could be utuerus expanding but could be nothing.
> 
> dpo8 no symptoms, no nausea this morning, nothing, hgry and tired t that seems normal for me.
> 
> dpo9 mild pain in abdomen left, nothing else
> 
> dpo 10 no symptoms. Tested on Frer bfn.
> 
> dpo11 very slight nausea, cp high and soft, no other symptoms. Feeling impatient. Tested on another Frer bfn. Night strong af cramps but no af cp high.
> 
> dpo12 still cramping and no af. Feels like af. Sore and enlarged boobs. Sooo tired. sounds like pms, I suppose it is. But usually have blood showing in first 10 minutes of signs/cramps. Can only think I may need more rest for it to come as I've been pushing myself a bit....Or that as some ladies have it is an implantation thing and will test if no blood in a couple of days. I cannot remember if this happened with my son or not. I think I will buy another test today.
> PM tested again, bfn, tired, mild nausea, gassy, anxious, cramps very mild now. Feel totally back to what I was pre cramps, not tired, mild twinges, hungry.
> 
> dpo 13 mild back pain, hungry, very mild cramps coming and going, high cp. BFN this morning. But I'm starting to think I'm pregnant. I don't feel like af is coming, feel full but closed off not like somethings is open and going to come out. Due today for af. Mild crampming is all the way around my stomach especially up near my rib cage diaphragm like it may be something to do with expansion of uterus, not sure. Also mild pain between pelvis and hips like muscle/ligament changes. Boobs slightly bigger, not sore. No other symptoms.

another bfn today but feel like i'm in with a chance now.

Good luck attuck and mamaworld, following.


----------



## wrapunzel

Ooooh that all sounds very promising Guillaine! :dust: I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## guillaine

Thankyou wrapunzel, trying to keep a lid on my emotions, it's hard getting the bfns but I do have a bit of hope now.


----------



## wrapunzel

It was very hard not to keep testing after my BFN. Every time I felt pregnant, I would recall the BFN and feel so sad and full of doubt. I kept telling myself "a positive test won't make me any more pregnant" and managed to wait


----------



## tak

New in here! 

I have 38-41 day cycles, and O cd 26. 14-16 LP. 

O day: spotting (normal).

1dpo: spotting

2dpo: mild cramps

3dpo: creamy CM?

4-6dpo: nothing significant

7dpo: creamy CM, nausea, cramps

8dpo: creamy CM, nausea, fatigue, :sleep: headache, cramps, lots of pulling and fullness above pubic bone

9dpo: spotting, tender breasts, nausea, cramps

10dpo: tender breasts, nausea, dizziness, cramps, weird fluttering in chest

11dpo: nausea, headache, tender breasts. BFN with FMU on dollar store HPt. :(

It is really hard not to test, but with my son (he's 8) and my ectopic pregnancy (July 2015) I didn't get a positive until I was a day late! 

This thread is super helpful. I'm very glad I found it!


----------



## guillaine

Those cramps didn't stop and turned into af for me, so I'll be back to try next month. I feel ok, disappointed but ok, glad to at least have an answer. I think I was just too tired and needed more rest.


----------



## wrapunzel

:hugs: I am sorry Guillaine. I was so hopeful for you! Get your rest, plenty of fluids, and you'll be back in the game in no time. <3

Hi Tak, that all sounds awfully promising. Have you picked a day to test if :witch: doesn't show her face?


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> :hugs: I am sorry Guillaine. I was so hopeful for you! Get your rest, plenty of fluids, and you'll be back in the game in no time. <3
> 
> Hi Tak, that all sounds awfully promising. Have you picked a day to test if :witch: doesn't show her face?


Hi Wrapunzal, 

Just notice your footer says you are 5 weeks pregnant. Guessing last month was your month. 


Congratulations :) xxxxx


----------



## wrapunzel

Thank you dear. It was a confusing cycle, but I am pleased by the outcome haha. Are you still waiting to O or in the 2WW again already?


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> Thank you dear. It was a confusing cycle, but I am pleased by the outcome haha. Are you still waiting to O or in the 2WW again already?

I am very pleased for you, i remember seeing your BFN's and thought you were out too. I am currently 1DPO, hoping this is my month i have BD'd more than enough. I think im done bd;ing for rest of the month lol :) Slightly aprehensive as baby will be born around christmas day if conceieved this cycle, weve also holiday 01/05/2017 so will be flying a few weeks pregnant. not sure if it is recommended.


----------



## wrapunzel

I hear you on the bd. I think I might be all right with just skin on skin cuddles until it's time to TTC #3, but I doubt my man would approve lol. I'm counting myself veeeery lucky we kept BDing after what I thought was O, because based on BFP/lines my O was a full week after I thought it was. 

Oh and it's fine to fly in early pregnancy provided you've got no complications, flying late in pregnancy is safe too it's just that airlines reaaaaally don't want women going into labor mid-flight. Enjoy your holiday! :)

My man wants me to go overdue and pop on 12/21 (Winter Solstice)


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:


> I hear you on the bd. I think I might be all right with just skin on skin cuddles until it's time to TTC #3, but I doubt my man would approve lol. I'm counting myself veeeery lucky we kept BDing after what I thought was O, because based on BFP/lines my O was a full week after I thought it was.
> 
> Oh and it's fine to fly in early pregnancy provided you've got no complications, flying late in pregnancy is safe too it's just that airlines reaaaaally don't want women going into labor mid-flight. Enjoy your holiday! :)
> 
> My man wants me to go overdue and pop on 12/21 (Winter Solstice)

Glad i am not alone on the BD :), youve got me thinking i should carry on BD'ING incase i missed OVULATION. 

What were your cycles like? were they regular? i have been monitoring with Ovia and Ovulation calculator getting to know my body a bit beter and using OPKS.


----------



## wrapunzel

My cycles were very regular before I started using various supplements. It was my first month using OPKs and I was trying to be frugal with them, didn't use enough to get an accurate picture but didn't realize that until it was way too late and I was thoroughly confused haha. 

It was also my first month on myo-inositol. Apparently a woman's body goes through 3 or more little LH surges a month as it develops eggs. 10% of women actually ovulate (release an egg) twice in a cycle!!!!! Either I O'd twice due to the myo or I mistook the first stronger than usual surge as O, and O'd during the next surge.


----------



## mothertoone

wrapunzel said:
 

> My cycles were very regular before I started using various supplements. It was my first month using OPKs and I was trying to be frugal with them, didn't use enough to get an accurate picture but didn't realize that until it was way too late and I was thoroughly confused haha.
> 
> It was also my first month on myo-inositol. Apparently a woman's body goes through 3 or more little LH surges a month as it develops eggs. 10% of women actually ovulate (release an egg) twice in a cycle!!!!! Either I O'd twice due to the myo or I mistook the first stronger than usual surge as O, and O'd during the next surge.


Wow very confusing month but amazing that it ended with an amazing BFP, i guess you did ovulate late but time will tell when you go for your first scan :) all the best and hopefully i will not be far behind you xxx


----------



## wrapunzel

I really thought it was going to end with a diagnosis of ovarian cysts lol. I'll be praying for you, I hope this will be the cycle you get lucky! :flower:


----------



## Julia9890

Good morning ladies! I've been obsessing about this thread and finally decided to share my story! I just feel like I'm pregnant but I don't want to get my hopes up too much so I don't get too disappointed if I'm not. 

Here are my symptoms up to this day (think I am 5dpo)

1dpo: cramping, super tired. No cm at all

2dpo: no cramping at all. Was feeling great overall! Still
no cm.

3dpo: slight cramping all day. No cm. Felt great overall. 

4dpo: not extremely tired but just low energy. Couldn't do my daily workout, felt way too exhausted for that. Still some little cramping non-stop all day. Noticed that breasts feel fuller. But at the same time they don't seem bigger, although they look like they fill up my bra a bit more. Is it all in my head?? Urgh so hard to tell! Also, very weird for me, noticed blue veins over my breasts that circle up each nipple. Don't recall having that before. Also VERY WEIRD for me (TMI alert!) I was at work and felt a huge discharge from down there (almost like AF started in full force). Went to the bathroom and saw nothing in my undies (no visible cm so I guess it was just very watery cm) but my undies were complety wet and I even got 2 big spot on my pants, almost like I peeded myself! :blush: Thank god it was the end of my shift and I was going home shortly after. Super tired at night.

5dpo: cramps in lower abdomen are still there but it feels more like my tummy is "working". Sorry it's a hard to explain feeling! Nipples are very sensitive and they feel like they are burning.


Anyone else experienced that huge watery discharge at 4-5 dpo? Or did anyone have blue veins on breasts as an early pregnancy sign? I'm confused since it seems so early on to have pg symptoms!

Good luck to all of you ladies and crossing my fingers for lots of BFP soon :thumbup:


----------



## tak

wrapunzel said:


> Hi Tak, that all sounds awfully promising. Have you picked a day to test if :witch: doesn't show her face?

Well, I let excitement get the better of me and tested with a dollar store cheapie this AM -- BFN. Not a surprise, but still disappointing. 

My official "late" day is Monday, so I'm saving a FRER if AF doesn't show up this weekend. 

Yesterday I got home from work and napped for two hours! At least if I'm not PG I'm now caught up on my sleep deficit!


----------



## wrapunzel

Awwww oh no. BFN can be so frustrating at this stage in the cycle. Got my fingers crossed that af stays away and the FRER shows a blazing second line!


----------



## tak

Julia9890 said:


> Anyone else experienced that huge watery discharge at 4-5 dpo? Or did anyone have blue veins on breasts as an early pregnancy sign? I'm confused since it seems so early on to have pg symptoms!
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies and crossing my fingers for lots of BFP soon :thumbup:

I had a fair amount of watery discharge around then too, but I didn't know what to make of it. I thought it was pee but nope, not pee!


----------



## lilybudz

First time posting so im sorry if i dont use the lingo right! 

I am using an APP called ovia that helps me determine my fertile days. We are currently tta (needed a break). The app stated that I was in the clear when we bd.
So after we dtd I had a strange urge to check if I was ovulating. After testing the opk told me that i was currently having an lh surge... which brings me here.

1dpo- 3dpo: not much but i was very dizzy and creamy cm (sorry)
4po-6po: my core feels hot but no fever, extremely tired, and headaches
headaches, cramping, creamy cm, and really tired.
7po: extreme heavy boobs, headaches, cramping, still tired, still creamy cm.
8-9dpo: tons of gas :( going number one quite often lol, mid back pains, needle like pains down my inner thighs, creamy white cm (no itchiness or smell) heavy boobies, pimples, have a sore throat but not full blown. 
10dpo: same as above but at night i swear i was coming down with a sinus infection. 


the ovia app says to test today but i will wait till tomorrow :)

tested last night 13dpo negative and the witch came this morning 

thatsssss it for now thanks for reading!


----------



## tak

Blah. Had dark brown spotting and period-is-a-coming cramps this afternoon. Pretty sure AF will arrive in the next couple days. I'll update for sure when she does.


----------



## mayacat

I have nothing to share before 7DPO

7DPO
- morning constipation/cramp/indigestion. Only for a half hour

10 DPO
- mild cramps about 20 mins after checking my cervix. Lasted only a minute or two and were mild
- cervix firm, medium height
- occasional pinching feeling on right side
- super moody/distracted
-Tiny bit of creamy/sticky cm. Had a short, thin vein of blood in it.

11 DPO
- slightly nauseous in the morning
- cervix really high
- having to pee more than normal
- very little cm, what there is was slightly orange-ish

12 DPO
- still peeing more than normal

13 DPO
- peeing more than normal
- slight, brief nausea in the evening
- sensitive lower abdomen in am. Lower abdomen just kind of not quite sore, just didn't want pressure on it (I did eat a massive meal the night before).
- hips/lower back sore after a walk (not a strenuous one)


----------



## wrapunzel

Maya!!! That is _textbook_. :dust:

:hugs: Tak, sorry to hear about the spotting and cramps. 

Lilybudz, hello! It's so odd how our bodies make these baby accidents happen eh? Almost like we were programmed to do it haha


----------



## Bbari2018

This is my first cycle TTC and first TWW, so I'm excited to be posting for the first time.
My O was conveniently on March 31st, making tracking easy. Here's my symptom spotting:

1 - 4 dpo: nothing out of the ordinary. Just after O, I did have a big increase in sex drive. CM changed from sticky to lotiony. Also to be noted, I had a sharp increased of stress due to external causes, affecting the quality of sleep for a few days.

5 dpo: 
- More tired than usual, a bit lethargic (perhaps related to my poor sleep earlier in the week)
- Had dizzy spells throughout the day. 

6 dpo: 
- Sex drive, nil. BD with DH early in the morning, but wasn't very excited about it
- Ridiculous fatigue after lunch. Initially thought it was food coma, but it lasted for hours. Had to fight to stay awake at work.
- More dizzy spells in the afternoon
- Pissy mood all day, sleepy, cranky, tired.

7 dpo:
- Woke up 45 min late for work
- Moodiness continues to increased - so irrationally angry at the world like an emo teen. Recognize it's irrational, can't control it. But literally getting annoyed by every human interaction I have thoughout the day.
- Generally tired, assumed it was from being so angry
- headache that comes and goes

8 dpo: 
- BBs feel tender and heavy, but nips haven't changed
- Still moody and tired in the AM, even with 9 hours of sleep. Generally in an okay mood, but argumentative with DH every chance I get. DH is confused.

9 dpo:
- Slept more than 12 hours, so woke up with a headache. 
- BBs looked bigger and felt more sore than yesterday. 
- Dizzy spells 
- Did not step out of the house all day

10 dpo:
- Raging mad again. Can't even bear someone asking how my day is going. Hate people.
- Have ever so slight cramps. Feels very similar to cramps I get when I hold my pee for too long.
- Have annual OBGYN visit. Have an HCG test done with a :bfn:.
- Anxiety hits and I'm a raging angry panicky mess at work. I assume that the event that had given me a lot of stress the prior week affected me more than I thought it did.
- Sudden increase in sex drive
- BB's are a bit more swollen and tender than during usual PMS
- Feeling of acid reflux and something stuck in throat (near the collar bone area). Had really spicy food yesterday though so.. yea.

11dpo:
- Beginning to believe I was just an innately evil human being that hates the world.
- More pee-holding cramps, a tiny bit stronger than yesterday.
- Craving sushi
- Super bloated
- Random headaches
- Dizzy spells
- Bubbly feeling in lower abdomen

Came home to my package of OVK/pregnancy strips. Although I got my BFN yesterday, I knew something was up with my body so tried a test. A very faint line! Tried another one immediately after, as I thought the first was a mistake. Another very faint line! :bfp:!

As this is my first time ever of anything, I know there is a possibility that it may be a CP, but TBH, just happy I'm not an angry crazy person.

Most symptoms were similar to my normal PMS. The only things that made me feel like I may actually be preggo was:

- My rage. A few years ago I was diagnosed with PMDD. I overcame it through CBT. So me being :growlmad: all the time was very strange. I was very worried my PMDD had come back with a vengeance.

- Dizzy spells. I never get dizzy. This was strange.

- Pee-holding cramps. These were different from my usual cramps.


----------



## wrapunzel

Fingers crossed for you Bbari! :dust:


----------



## lilybudz

wrapunzel said:


> Maya!!! That is _textbook_. :dust:
> 
> :hugs: Tak, sorry to hear about the spotting and cramps.
> 
> Lilybudz, hello! It's so odd how our bodies make these baby accidents happen eh? Almost like we were programmed to do it haha


lol! it really is ... I told my hubby "if im pregnant its cause you smelled me ovulating" haha good luck to all and baby dust to all!!


----------



## lilybudz

lilybudz said:


> First time posting so im sorry if i dont use the lingo right!
> 
> I am using an APP called ovia that helps me determine my fertile days. We are currently tta (needed a break). The app stated that I was in the clear when we bd.
> So after we dtd I had a strange urge to check if I was ovulating. After testing the opk told me that i was currently having an lh surge... which brings me here.
> 
> 1dpo- 3dpo: not much but i was very dizzy and creamy cm (sorry)
> 4po-6po: my core feels hot but no fever, extremely tired, headaches, cramping, creamy cm, and really tired.
> 7po: extreme heavy boobs, headaches, cramping, still tired, still creamy cm.
> 
> 
> thatsssss it for now thanks for reading!

8po: extreme nausea, felt reallllllllly hot this morning (nausea could be to the fact that i am stressed over my sick cat :sad2: still really tired (slept 8.5 hours) cramping and mid back aches.



EDIT: i forgot to mention ive been having really detailed dreams. Usually i dont remember jack sh* // soft stool // i felt a needle like pull on my right side of pelvic yesterday

*i also tested yesterday and it was a :bfn: so the waiting game continues!*


----------



## lilybudz

tak said:


> wrapunzel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tak, that all sounds awfully promising. Have you picked a day to test if :witch: doesn't show her face?
> 
> Well, I let excitement get the better of me and tested with a dollar store cheapie this AM -- BFN. Not a surprise, but still disappointing.
> 
> My official "late" day is Monday, so I'm saving a FRER if AF doesn't show up this weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I got home from work and napped for two hours! At least if I'm not PG I'm now caught up on my sleep deficit!Click to expand...

sounds promising!! good luck and let us know! :)


----------



## Monkeymine

Hi! New here:) Figured I might as well join in:) as a background, we have been sorta TTC for almost 2yrs (meaning we weren't preventing it), and went to the doctor about 6 months ago and was diagnosed with PCOS (it is in my family so I expected that). I was put on 50mg of Clomid for two months but it didn't help much. I was put on 100mg Clomid in Jan, but I was out of country for two weeks including for cd21 blood work so not sure how it worked. February 100mg again and this time I had satisfactory progesterone results! This cycle I again took 100mg and am still waiting to hear my CD 21 progesterone.

I Think I O on cd17 or 18, but probably cd18. Which would put me at 6-7dpo now. Here's what I have so far:

Dpo 1 or 2 - nothing. Creamy CM 
Dpo 2 or 3 - nothing unusual
Dpo 3 or 4 - little fatigued (but that could be from lack of sleep and working...). Nothing else
Dpo 4 or 5 - nothing unusual... Maybe a little gassy (not unusual for me during this time&#55357;&#56886;)
Dpo 5 or 6 - nothing unusual...still a little gassy
Dpo 7 or 8 - nothing much...still just a little gassy and a bit tired (but also worked hard the day before, so that explains that!). Creamy CM. 

Well, that's it for now. Not much happening with me.


----------



## Julia9890

Julia9890 said:


> Good morning ladies! I've been obsessing about this thread and finally decided to share my story! I just feel like I'm pregnant but I don't want to get my hopes up too much so I don't get too disappointed if I'm not.
> 
> Here are my symptoms up to this day (think I am 5dpo)
> 
> 1dpo: cramping, super tired. No cm at all
> 
> 2dpo: no cramping at all. Was feeling great overall! Still
> no cm.
> 
> 3dpo: slight cramping all day. No cm. Felt great overall.
> 
> 4dpo: not extremely tired but just low energy. Couldn't do my daily workout, felt way too exhausted for that. Still some little cramping non-stop all day. Noticed that breasts feel fuller. But at the same time they don't seem bigger, although they look like they fill up my bra a bit more. Is it all in my head?? Urgh so hard to tell! Also, very weird for me, noticed blue veins over my breasts that circle up each nipple. Don't recall having that before. Also VERY WEIRD for me (TMI alert!) I was at work and felt a huge discharge from down there (almost like AF started in full force). Went to the bathroom and saw nothing in my undies (no visible cm so I guess it was just very watery cm) but my undies were complety wet and I even got 2 big spot on my pants, almost like I peeded myself! :blush: Thank god it was the end of my shift and I was going home shortly after. Super tired at night.
> 
> 5dpo: cramps in lower abdomen are still there but it feels more like my tummy is "working". Sorry it's a hard to explain feeling! Nipples are very sensitive and they feel like they are burning.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experienced that huge watery discharge at 4-5 dpo? Or did anyone have blue veins on breasts as an early pregnancy sign? I'm confused since it seems so early on to have pg symptoms!
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies and crossing my fingers for lots of BFP soon :thumbup:

UPDATE:

6dpo: Very emotional (almost cried over the phone while having a discussion with my boss), peeing more often, gums were bleeding when brushing my teeth at night, burping more often :blush:, not as much cramps in lower abdomen today. Oh, and definitely impatient and grumpy at times :growlmad:

7dpo: Vivid dreams, breast still feel fuller but nips don't hurt as much, almost no cramping. Felt short of breath after taking stairs at work! I usually do that multiple times a day and don't recall being so short of breath afterwards 

8dpo: Peeing more (went to the bathroom before bed, once during the night and twice when I woke up!), dull headache that lasted pretty much all day, AF like cramps all day, very nauseous during the evening but it could be from eating too much sugar (my coworker brought us the most delicious dessert :winkwink:), very tired in the evening but it could be because I worked until 4 am the previous night and was up at 10h30 am in the morning. I was also super impatient!! :growlmad: I hate being like that - this is not me!!

I don't know what to thing about the AF like cramps :shrug: I read in other forums that some people get them pretty constantly during the TWW and got a :bfp: but they feel so much like cramps that I get before :witch: that I'm very confused. Oh well, I guess only time will tell!


----------



## tak

I'm not officially updating my post in red until AF shows, but I tested today, as period would be due, and my FRER was a BFN. :growlmad:


----------



## margeandmom

I totally stalked this thread before, so thought I'd add to it now! Funnily enough, the two months I WAS SURE I was pregnant, I was definitely not pregnant. The month I was, I wasn't sure at all. For me me there were definitely differences, the most noticeable was that I didn't have my usual PMS / PMDD symptoms. And I got a bloody nose. And drooled in a public place. :haha: Thanks and Baby Dust to All!! 

CYCLE 1

O Day-- Exhausted. Grumpy. Sad. A little hopeless about sleep. Wondering if I'll ever sleep again. Ovary aches.
1 DPO-- Feel really good, despite little sleep, no physical symptoms. High Cervix. Mild sore throat.
2 DPO -- Somewhat sore bbs, very good mood, not irritable, depressed, or anxious! So that's good. Still mild sore throat. Thirsty.
3 DPO -- No more sore throat. A little tired, but not depressed / anxious / stressed. Took two naps. Still slightly sensitive bbs. Mild back pain towards pm.
4 DPO -- still great mood. Productive. No real physical symptoms. Took brief nap. Ran 6 miles in 58 mins, great time for me!
5DPO-- Extremely tired. All day. Not sure if related or due to the insomnia. Woke up with stomach ache and sore abs. Didn't last the whole day. Felt a little ill all day. Started to get depressed towards the late evening, even teary. Feeling hopeless and wondering if this is the start of PMDD. Less appetite than usual. Food tastes sub par.
6 DPO -- Good mood, no physical symptoms
7 DPO -- Not so good, didn't sleep at all, no physical symptoms, talked to OBGYN about going back on sleep meds. 
8 DPO -- So far so good. Decent sleep. Light brown discharge when wiping at lunch time. Very constipated. Good mood. Vivid dreams. 
9 DPO -- Tired, weepy, Emotional, napped HARD
10 DPO -- Slept great. Woke up at 9! Boobs hurt. Never had boob pain before.... Napped. Irritable. AF arrived by PM :( :growlmad:

CYCLE 2

O DAY &#8212; Extremely overwhelmed and weepy. Found out we are moving in a month. Insomnia. 
1 DPO &#8212; Slept well. Upped sleeping med dosage. Feeling much more calm about move. Constipated due to med change. Extremely hungry after running 7 miles.
2 DPO - Woke up with blood in my nose (uncommon). Extremely irritable. Depressed. Overwhelmed. Lots of white CM in underwear. Feels like PMDD. 
3 DPO - Extremely depressed. Lots of CM in underwear. Feeling overwhelmed and hopeless. Think PMDD is in full bloom. 
4 DPO &#8212; Tired, but by the afternoon I felt great. Went for 6 mile run in 51:20. LOTS of white CM in underwear. White, creamy, stretchy, a little tacky. Vaguely sore BBs. Felt a very brief back cramp. Lower right side. Shoulders ache. 
5 DPO &#8212; Constipated, TERRIBLE GAS. Some cramping. Can&#8217;t be sure if boobs are sore or not. Very hungry. Insomnia. 
6 DPO - No physical symptoms, travel day. Excited for vacation! Insomnia. 
7 DPO &#8212; Backache, cramp + diarrhea, gas in the pm, boobs are feelings things. Still great mood. Starting to get suspicious. Insomnia. 
8 DPO &#8212; Lots of physical symptoms, sore bbs, stomach twinges. Cold. A little irritable. NERVOUS&#8230;Something makes me think this might be it. Insomnia. 
9 &#8212; Great mood. Another night of insomnia. Lots of physical symptoms (sore BBs, stomach twinges). Constipated. Back ache. Excited for tomorrow!
10 DPO &#8212; AF arrived on time first thing AM. Confused! And sad :( Irritable. Hopeless. :cry:  

CYCLE 3, Wasn&#8217;t Trying Because We We&#8217;re Moving (Didn&#8217;t use OPKS, assuming ovulation day same as Cycle 2)

1 DPO &#8212;Slept well, woke up very bloated, mood okay. BBs are not sore (different from last month). Not very big appetite. A little drowsy.
2 DPO -- Great mood all day, horrible stomach ache after lunch (most likely because I had soy bean pasta, prunes, and veggie shake for lunch). Worst gas of my life. No boob feels. No CM in underwear (different from last month)
3 DPO -- Generally bad mood. Traffic was terrible. Bloated and gas. No boob feels. No CM again. Tired. Ready for move to be over!
4 DPO -- Nothing noted because so distracted by move.
5 DPO -- Bloody nose, drowsy, took nap, good mood, a little weepy but happy weepy, right ovary aches briefly in pm 
6 DPO -- Not much noted because so distracted with move. Slept terribly. Good mood.
7 DPO -- Moving day!! Woke up with stuffy nose and slightly sore throat. Think I may be coming down with something. &#8230; By the time I got on the road physically and emotionally exhausted. Before I left, ran a 7:50 mile at 0 incline and was completely out of breath, felt heavy and out of shape, even though I'm in great shape. Need water constantly. Had to drive 8 hours. Was very tired on the road driving and had trouble keeping eyes open. Almost fell asleep on the road (yikes!). Never been that drowsy while driving before. Took lots of breaks. Felt like hell when I got the hotel. 
8 DPO &#8212; Drove 8 hours again. Almost fell asleep driving again. Scary, never been this tired driving before. Had to stop every hour to take breaks. All food tastes so good. Even Taco Bell. Exhausted before bed. NO BACK PAIN or physical symptoms though.
9 DPO &#8212; Finally slept in and woke up in new home!! YAY!! Great mood. Absolutely NO back pain even though I just moved. I have never NOT threw my back out while moving. Thought AF came and ran to bathroom, but just wet underwear (sorry TMI!!)
10 DPO (AF DUE) &#8212; Woke up with nothing, surprised. :shrug: Went out for coffee and while I was drinking coffee a big puddle of drool fell out of my mouth and onto the coffee in front of people!! WTF! That is when I knew I could be pregnant. Slowly walked home. Took two tests. BPF! :happydance: Told husband afterwork and he cried and said it was the best day of his life :kiss:

Confirmed at doctor at 14 dpo. Awaiting 7 week scan in two weeks!


----------



## LAR83

Congrats Marge! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Bbari2018

So excited to share that I've just received my :bfp:, much sooner than I expected. I've updated my symptoms and experience in my prior post. 

Good luck to you all! Hope you get your :bfp: soon as well!


----------



## Angelique76

Congrats Marge and Bbari. Happy, health 9m to you both :)


----------



## mothertoone

Back again 

8 months since coming off Birth Control 
5 Months since actively trying 

Cycles have varied between 24-26Days 

This cycle 
I had a positive OPK on CD11, Confirmed ovulation with massive amounts of EWCM on CD12. BD'd CD8, CD9,CD10,CD11,CD12,CD13. Alot of BD'ing more than once a day around ovulation. 

1DPO- Negative OPK, CP open and soft. CM Watery BD 
2DPO- Cp feels closed and medium firmness
3DPO- CP feel high and closed, CM Watery 
4DPO - CP High and closed, CM Creamy when checking cervix pulled out what looked like a blob of snot
5DPO- CP Medium height, firm-ish, and medium openness. STRONG AF cramps today and mild back ache. I could swear AF was about to come. Lots of watery CM some dried tinted yellow CM on underwear
6DPO - CP Feels medium height soft-ish and in-between closed and medium. CM is watery with white bits. Cramps still present but not as strong as yesterday.


----------



## Proudmum34

Ok so this is my 1st time actually ttc. I am already a proud mum of 3 from a previous relationship, but DH has fertility problems. Love this post so i can obsess without getting his hopes up. I have a 29 day cycle so my app said my fertile window was between the 6th and the 11th.

Cd 7-12 (before predicted O): CF sticky, CP medium and softening, mild cramping
CD 13: CF creamy, CP medium but higher than before, mild cramping, increased sex drive
CD 11: cramping is more intense, BD, sex drive still high
O day: still cramping, sex drive now as high
1-4 dpo: mild cramping, lower back ache off and on throughout the days
5dpo: cramping, worsening lower back ache, bbs feel weird kind of tingly, itching to take a test but dont want to be disappointed


----------



## Monkeymine

Monkeymine said:


> Hi! New here:) Figured I might as well join in:) as a background, we have been sorta TTC for almost 2yrs (meaning we weren't preventing it), and went to the doctor about 6 months ago and was diagnosed with PCOS (it is in my family so I expected that). I was put on 50mg of Clomid for two months but it didn't help much. I was put on 100mg Clomid in Jan, but I was out of country for two weeks including for cd21 blood work so not sure how it worked. February 100mg again and this time I had satisfactory progesterone results! This cycle I again took 100mg and am still waiting to hear my CD 21 progesterone.
> 
> I Think I O on cd17 or 18, but probably cd18. Which would put me at 6-7dpo now. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> Dpo 1 or 2 - nothing. Creamy CM
> Dpo 2 or 3 - nothing unusual
> Dpo 3 or 4 - little fatigued (but that could be from lack of sleep and working...). Nothing else
> Dpo 4 or 5 - nothing unusual... Maybe a little gassy (not unusual for me during this time&#65533;&#65533;)
> Dpo 5 or 6 - nothing unusual...still a little gassy
> Dpo 7 or 8 - nothing much...still just a little gassy and a bit tired (but also worked hard the day before, so that explains that!). Creamy CM.
> 
> Well, that's it for now. Not much happening with me.

As of today:


8 thru 11 dpo - all pretty much the same-slight cramps (usually for only like a minute or two and that's all for the day), tender breasts (normal..)

12 dpo - same as above, but also some very slight soreness/pain in left and right side of ovaries. 

13 dpo - tender breasts, slight cramps. Bad mood at night

14 dpo - cramps a little more prevalent, backache. BFN

AF due tomorrow. Pretty sure I'll be out:nope: I wasn't feeling too positive this month anyway....rather discouraged. Onto next month I guess.....:cry:


----------



## MissMymmy

First post on here but feeling hopeful and excited! 

Currently AF is 4 days late and symptoms include 

Sticky, Snotty CM 
Stabbing pain in both hips 
Stabbing pain in nipples
Headaches came on today 
Had a hot flush today 
On and off nausea 
Irritable 
Back ache

6 negative HPTs so far, last one was yesterday, so not sure how much hope I have but holding off testing again until im 7 days late


----------



## Monkeymine

Not sure how to edit my post to turn it red, but AF started this morning:( I guess onto next month...


----------



## Proudmum34

Monkeymine said:


> Not sure how to edit my post to turn it red, but AF started this morning:( I guess onto next month...

Did you ever figure out how to edit? I would like to update mine too


----------



## Monkeymine

Proudmum34 said:


> Monkeymine said:
> 
> 
> Not sure how to edit my post to turn it red, but AF started this morning:( I guess onto next month...
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to edit? I would like to update mine tooClick to expand...

No, I didn't:/


----------



## wrapunzel

click edit next to report/quote, then advanced view, and use the A on white background button to change text color


----------



## Monkeymine

I don't see an edit button on my screen:/ it might just be me though. I am using my phone and have it on the desktop version because the mobile version wasn't working on my phone for some reason. So it might be a little messed up


----------



## LAR83

I can edit on my phone but I can't go advanced and change colors and things like that. I can only do it on a computer. So maybe that is the problem.

You can do it if you switch to desktop version on your phone but you said that doesn't work for you.


----------



## Monkeymine

Oh. I see it now. I am sure it wasn't there before!! Lol! And now I only edited my one post..ugh. I'm a mess tonight, haha!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies im been back in here shortly. Got my positive opk last night and this morning and my peak this morning too. dtd last night none today... and hopefully tomorrow at some point lol


----------



## belleanna

Af due in 2 days, 10pdo feeling a bit sick, few cramps, food tastes really bland , feel bit hot and very tired, feeling a bit dizzy. When do I test could this be my month where I get my bundle of joy


----------



## Cherrybump

I thought i commented in here the other day but guess i didn't lol

Just got my x hairs making me 3 dpo. I thought i would have been 2 dpo but hey ho. I ovulated alot earlier this month. I looked up few herbal things to help with my hormone inbalance and to regulated my cycle. I also get stress out alot and somethign i was reading on natural feritily on the herbs area had something that helps with that too. Bonus. Alot more cm aswell.

I wouldn't say ive had any real symptoms. 

1dpo nothing

2dpo Mild cramps on off (i thought was my egg may being released) lol also i had workout on thursday leg day and i was dying friday and saturday struggling to walk in pain.

3 dpo Not alot yet. Gassy, mild cramps here and there. creamy cm. high cp soft. can just touch feel like.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I've not really been keeping track of anything past before 7DPO.

7DPO - Sharp pain in uterus when sneezing or standing up fast. 

8DPO - Brown CM & pain on left side of uterus. 

9DPO - Brown CM 

10DPO - Brown CM and a few cramps

11DPO - Brown CM 


:shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, 6 dpo today. checking my cervix's early then not long after was cramping for ages. Right at this moment my left boob feels a bit sore :S. light headache too. Really sore belly too on my left size. mini burps felt like sick after each one :S not sure whats going on. in need of a nice hot bath i think :)

Edit; Oooh yeah and feeling tired since 4pm..


----------



## Jstjazzi0703

I love reading this post. I am 32 and have a 10 year old daughter. This is my first month ttc. I'm not coming off any BC .just good planning :flower: 
1dpo: cramping 
2dpo: cramping cp med ewcm
3dpo: cramping cp med creamy cm, dizzy
4dpo: cramping cp high CCM craving salty or starchy 
food (like pasta but I'm GF so rice will have to do.) 
Went for a short walk was dizzy winded and light 
headed and it was a shorter walk then I'm used too.
5dpo: cramps exhausted. No appetite. Except for rice. 
Moody. Enhanced smells.
6dpo: nausea cramps sharp throbbing pain(hoping it's imp) we shall see


----------



## trustinginGod

Positive OPK April 28- Egg White CM prior to this, sticky during fertile window
1dpo no symptoms other than raise in temp
2dpo skin break out and sensitive nipples, drop in temp
3dpo creamy cm, low energy, skin break out, frequent urination (i drink a lot though), sleep deprived and nauseous, rise in temp
4dpo cramps, low energy, dry cm, fatigue, frequent urination, sleep deprived, headache, rise in temp, increased appetite
5dpo temp stayed the same, cramps, skin break out, fatigue, increased appetite


----------



## mayacat

4 DPO
- Have to pee more than usual
- Very hungry


----------



## Jstjazzi0703

Jstjazzi0703 said:


> I love reading this post. I am 32 and have a 10 year old daughter. This is my first month ttc. I'm not coming off any BC .just good planning :flower:
> 1dpo: cramping
> 2dpo: cramping cp med ewcm
> 3dpo: cramping cp med creamy cm, dizzy
> 4dpo: cramping cp high CCM craving salty or starchy
> food (like pasta but I'm GF so rice will have to do.)
> Went for a short walk was dizzy winded and light
> headed and it was a shorter walk then I'm used too.
> 5dpo: cramps exhausted. No appetite. Except for rice.
> Moody. Enhanced smells.
> 6dpo: nausea cramps sharp throbbing pain(hoping it's imp) we shall see

7dpo: everything smells. Really crampy and nauseous. And man am I exhausted. Cp is still high and soft.cm creamy.


----------



## TXDaisy16

I almost don't feel I deserve to get to post yet because this is my first month TTC, and I know many of you have been waiting and hoping for a while now! But have been married 8 years this month, and I'm 32, so though we haven't actually been trying till this month, in some ways it feels like a while!

We are testing for the first real time tomorrow morning and I hope it will be a BFP. To get me through waiting tonight, I'm joining this thread which has helped me!

Timeline: Got off birth control Tuesday, April 18. 

I believe I ovulated Fri/Sat April 21/22 because there was bleeding after intercourse both days. That hasn't happened to me before, since I can remember. I don't KNOW that it was ovulation, but it feels like a sign that it was.

If that was ovulation:
1-5dpo Nothing
6po Thursday 4/27 distinct cramping on right side, late morning through early afternoon. Though I didn't have a period on the bc pill, I remember cramping from periods before, and it was never on one side like this. 
7dpo mild right side cramping, on and off.
8dpo woke up with right side cramping on the lower right. I noticed I felt slightly nauseous before dinner, went away after I ate. Felt anxious, moody, and irritable.
9dpo Felt anxious, moody and irritable. External factors could easily explain this though. Nauseous on empty stomach, went away after eating. 
10dpo-11dpo Nothing
12dpo one boob feels sensitive. 
13dpo (5/4) Slightly tired, nauseous on empty stomach, went away after eating. 

Of course - could all be my hormones adjusting from birth control withdrawal. Makes me feel crazy. Thanks for listening! Feels better to talk about it!


----------



## Jstjazzi0703

8dpo cramping disappeared. I had increased nausea and heartburn. No appetite but starving.
9dpo back ache and cramps are back.


----------



## TXDaisy16

TXDaisy16 said:


> I almost don't feel I deserve to get to post yet because this is my first month TTC, and I know many of you have been waiting and hoping for a while now! But have been married 8 years this month, and I'm 32, so though we haven't actually been trying till this month, in some ways it feels like a while!
> 
> We are testing for the first real time tomorrow morning and I hope it will be a BFP. To get me through waiting tonight, I'm joining this thread which has helped me!
> 
> Timeline: Got off birth control Tuesday, April 18.
> 
> I believe I ovulated Fri/Sat April 21/22 because there was bleeding after intercourse both days. That hasn't happened to me before, since I can remember. I don't KNOW that it was ovulation, but it feels like a sign that it was.
> 
> If that was ovulation:
> 1-5dpo Nothing
> 6po Thursday 4/27 distinct cramping on right side, late morning through early afternoon. Though I didn't have a period on the bc pill, I remember cramping from periods before, and it was never on one side like this.
> 7dpo mild right side cramping, on and off.
> 8dpo woke up with right side cramping on the lower right. I noticed I felt slightly nauseous before dinner, went away after I ate. Felt anxious, moody, and irritable.
> 9dpo Felt anxious, moody and irritable. External factors could easily explain this though. Nauseous on empty stomach, went away after eating.
> 10dpo-11dpo Nothing
> 12dpo one boob feels sensitive.
> 13dpo (5/4) Slightly tired, nauseous on empty stomach, went away after eating.
> 
> Of course - could all be my hormones adjusting from birth control withdrawal. Makes me feel crazy. Thanks for listening! Feels better to talk about it!

BFN today. 5/5


----------



## MamaPlus2

Congrats to the bfp's and good luck to all the ladies still trying &#10084; 

It's been a while. Tried to stop focusing so hard on ttc as it was consuming me. I don't temp anymore but when I did over the last year, o day is cd 12.

CD 11 mothers day brunch followed by special mothers day BD &#128517; haha.
O day don't even think we bd'd
1 dpo nadda
2 dpo .... The 'yeast' &#128557; TMI and I'm sorry but thick chunky Cm by the cup full<99% sure at least 1 full one &#128534; I even called hubby into the shower. No smell or color, White and chunky. 
3 to 5 dpo the cm slowly calms itself 
4 dpo weird rash like spots on tummy
6 dpo mother in laws birthday dinner. Had a funeral the day before and was emotionally drained. Ended up waking out with our kid in tow, crying... Me... I was crying lol. Also proper had myself a melt down that am. Someone was in our yard in the night and smashed my rose bush I had babied all season... She was slaughtered and the waterworks came... At 6 am on a Saturday.... I was so upset I woke hubby cause I needed a hug (funeral emotions and hormones I see now haha)
7 dpo MY VAGINA IS BACK TO NORMAL! &#128514; but the rash on my stomach is now up to my armpits and itchy! Also on my upper thighs.
8 dpo rash is fading. Hubby points out the dogs attachment as of late and I realize I have been tripping over him constantly. Poas = bfn
9 dpo Nada. Rash gone. Poas = bfn
10 dpo busy with work. Didn't get home until 1130. Bed time by 1 and I was overcome by a chill that took a blanket, duvet, and heating pad to fall asleep still with teeth chattering. 
11dpo had nephew and ds all day keeping me busy then away they went for a sleepover. I ripped up to the $store for 3 tests and bringing busy all day, hadn't peed. I don't mind wasting another 1.25 on an evening pee lol. BFP!!!!! super faint haha but its there! Hubby could even see! 

Also had acid reflux when I woke up 3 ish days in a row in the middle somewhere haha. Which I never get. 

Started checking cp again after the strange cm and it was consistently about a knuckle higher than usual

Can't wait to use another tomorrow and see my line progress! I clearly won't need 2 tests for some time hahaha 

Babysit to all of you lovely ladies!! There's numerous posts on here (most unfinished I'm sure) of mine going back for some time. We're getting our rainbow, you bfp will too!! &#10084;


----------



## MamaPlus2

It wouldn't let me upload the clear blue digital but we got our BFP and are 4+ weeks along!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0354.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Proudmum34

Sorry I never updated my dad has been very sick and I have had to prepare to move nearly 1300 miles back home. Anyways that month was a BFN and we're still ttc ï¿½ï¿½

O'd on the 7th. Definitely knew it this time because I felt so gross and sweaty down there all day!
1dpo-nothing unusual
2dpo-my sweetheart starts talking about craving pickles and that he hasn't craved anything like that since his ex-wife was prego 15yrs ago. Hes weird tho
3dpo- tingling and sharp pains in bbs. My brother starts craving ranch making it extra weird lol. Some nausea. Slighlty hungrier. Totally exhausted after waking up at 3am from a horrible nightmare soaked in sweat. I suffer from depression but it was 10x worse
4dpo- at work and i can smell the pizza from across the plaza?? Sciatica acting up. Soda is making me a tad queasy. Sinuses feel dried up. Still hungrier than normal. Woke up extremely happy. Cm clear and watery still. Cp SHW. Hasn't even been an hour and I have to pee again
5dpo- crazy mood swings, mild cramps, cp high but thats normal, cm thick and chunky and theres more of it than normal, hungry but can barely eat without feeling crappy, mild indigestion, legs are aching
6dpo- feeling totally crappy physically completely drained, whole body aches, starving today, cramping, urinating more, gassy, cm same as 5dpo, did i mention exhausted???
7-8dpo- still exhausted, body aches still, gassy, frequent urination, cm creamy now but still more than normal, cp soft high and feels more closed than ever but im not that great at that part anyways, tingling and discomfort in bbs off and on, no appetite but starving, extremely moody, nausea off and on, general crappy feeling still. BFN i kno 2 early. My sweetheart keeps telling me im preg and now has his hopes up :( lower abdomen hurts if i cough or sneeze
9-10dpo- cramps are gone but smells are heightened, nausea comes and goes, no appetite at all but i need 2 eat, gassy, bbs hurt and tingly still, frequent urination, cm creamy still but less of it, cp high soft and closed, still exhausted with my body aching, sciatica acting up, still moody
11dpo- nausea has lightened, cp high and soft still and feels closed still i think, cm watery and increase in amount body aches arent so bad, any pressure on my uterus makes me cramp, bbs still hurting and tingling off and on, appetite still sucks, gassy, tired with no motivation, and so angry today. Cant stand anymore waiting so going to test again tomorrow
12dpo- only thing thats changed is cp high firm and closed, cm creamy snotty like and not much of it, checking actually made me start to cramp BFN today.:sad1: Af due in 3 days. Just feel like im out tho
13dpo- bbs still tender, nausea has lightened, cm creamy but very little of it, cp medium high and closed, cramping like af is gonna show, very emotional cuz i really feel like im out
14dpo- nausea and hunger are back, exhausted again, body aches especially my back, teeth have bothered me off and on, still emotional and stressed, cp still high and closed, cm dry, af due tomorrow FX'd that she doesn't show!

Ok so I may have gotten my O day wrong since I don't use opks or temp. I would anywhere from 12-15dpo now. I've had light spotting this morning which is unusual for me. Af is usually heavy from the start. Af is due today so I am rrather saddened at the thought that maybe its just taking it's time. When i checked my cervix there was no other blood (sorry tmi!) so I'm saddened that I may be out. However I know that I'm not actually out until the witch shows. Still keeping my Fx'd!

It won't let me update the color on my phone. After 4 days late that dreaded witch showed up. Heres to next month


----------



## Stephanieever

Think I O'd may 31st

3 dpo - cramps left pelvic pain constantly 
4 dpo - cramps, craving for ice cream and I never want ice cream. Weird. 
5 dpo - boobs hurt (this is new)
6-8 dpo - still cramps and pain, boobs hurt, now I'm cold. Needed 2 blankets to sleep in this Florida heat. Had the chills like crazy.
8 dpo - feels like someone keeps twisting my left nipple. Burns and hurts randomly. Still cramps every day. I never cramp except sometimes day of af

12 dpo and bfn still :/ af due in 3 days


----------



## Cppeace

*WAS A CHEMICAL PREGNANCY*

Hi all. 
Think I have a good chance this month so will post the 2ww here

Believe ovulation happened 6/10/17 but not 100% sure because there was some thermometer issues. CM, Ovulation pain and opks support this

1 dpo - tired, cm is part watery part creamy, mild discomfort around both ovaries when stretching or similar

2 dpo pure creamy cm,still sensitive around both ovaries,more right than left though, fatigue, 

3 dpo, cp is medium and fairly firm, still feel discomfort (not really pain just discomfort) around both ovaries- more right than left, Creamy cm

4dpo cp low and firmed, still discomfort in ovary/tube area, in evening had very heavy uncomfortable breasts, creamy cm, sleepy

5dpo cp is back to medium height and medium texture, sleepy, ovary/tube discomfort totally gone, more cm, creamy

6 dpo cp fairly high but still pretty firm, was very fatigued earlier but a bit better in the afternoon, still sleepy though, slight probe like feeling uterus area. I walked into Subway and absolutely loved the scents in there today when usually it's just meh to me. My breasts again feel heavy. creamy cm, not a lot of it. constipation

7 dpo Medium cervix, pretty firm, creamy, slightly watery cm, very fatigued, sharp, spider web like pain from cervix to uterus before fell asleep last night, feel sensative nipples, very moody, temp still low(lower than 6dpo actually) and feeling pressure in that whole area. Headache on and off. Nausea in the morn and mid day, thought of greasy food was making me feel icky.

8dpo Producing lots of creamy, partially water mostly clear cm, not as fatigued but got 9.5 hours of sleep too but could have slept more. Less moody, Temp rose back above 98. Minor back pain on and off. Probing and squeezing sensations in uterus. Getting gassy as well. constipation

9dpo: Producing less but still very creamy cm,cp is high, soft and spongy feeling. Another 9 hours of sleep and heavy eyes for several hours.In good mood but easy to cry, Temp rose higher, minor constipation, no cramps, pressures or other uterine sensations. Craving sugar and chocolate.

10dpo: Producing medium amount and very creamy cm, CP is medium-high and medium texture, still full/spongy feeling, Eyes are still very heavy even now in the evening/late afternoon. In ok mood, still prone to tears easy though. Mild cramps on and off in uterus area, very gassy, bloat feeling, breasts again feel heavier than norm. Temp was down some but still over 98 so ok. BFN on wondfo ic hpt Mild heartburn, chest gas in evening after eat hamburger.

11dpo Producing a lot of very creamy cm, CP is medium- high and medium texture, constipated, very gassy, eyes aren't as heavy but still tired feeling/yawning. Mild cramps on and off from uterus area. Temp is hanging at about 98 so still ok. Sneezing a bunch. bfn on first signal (possible shadow, dried with nice evap where shadow was. ) took a cb test later saw lightest line. Spotting started before bed.

12dpo(possible cd1) Still spotting, No full flow but is heavy spotting with stringy clots. Never had spotting go this long (13 hours and counting) No cramps, mild pressures, gassy, Took an IC, saw maybe a light shadow but nothing definite. Temp was below 98, above CL but I was up 2+ hours early. possible chemical pregnancy


----------



## Gemini19156

Ok, assuming I O'd when my Clear Blue monitor said I did (6/4), I would currently be 9DPO. Here's what I've got going on:

4-6DPO - slight poking cramps on right side, bloating, fatigue, on and off mild headache 

7DPO - tugging/poking senstations, acne, sensitive nips, mood swings, EXHAUSTED

8DPO - sensitive nips, 5-6 SHARP cramps on left side, some tugging/poking sensations and acne that started two days prior, lots of creamy CM

9DPO - slight tugging sensations, gassy/bloating, very tired and difficulty concentrating, back ache, sensitive nips bbs slightly sore on sides, lots of creamy CM and CP is soft, high and wet

FX'd! I had a really good feeling about this cycle when it started, but keep getting BFNs :(


----------



## MamaPlus2

Gemini19156 said:


> Ok, assuming I O'd when my Clear Blue monitor said I did (6/4), I would currently be 9DPO. Here's what I've got going on:
> 
> 4-6DPO - slight poking cramps on right side, bloating, fatigue, on and off mild headache
> 
> 7DPO - tugging/poking senstations, acne, sensitive nips, mood swings, EXHAUSTED
> 
> 8DPO - sensitive nips, 5-6 SHARP cramps on left side, some tugging/poking sensations and acne that started two days prior, lots of creamy CM
> 
> 9DPO - slight tugging sensations, gassy/bloating, very tired and difficulty concentrating, back ache, sensitive nips bbs slightly sore on sides, lots of creamy CM and CP is soft, high and wet
> 
> FX'd! I had a really good feeling about this cycle when it started, but keep getting BFNs :(

Sounds similar to my bfp month! I tested from 7 dpo on and didn't get bfp (test sensitivity 25) until 11dpo, and it was barely visible haha. Sounds promising!


----------



## Gemini19156

Thanks for letting me know, MamaPlus2! I'm still holding out hope. Symptoms have stayed relatively the same from two days ago, but I'm also congested and feeling very warm/flushed in the face on and off. Testing again on Saturday, will definitely update so everyone knows how it turns out!


----------



## celticmum

First month of TTC, I track my patterns through the my fertility calendar app. 

10dpo - 14dpo - Lightning crotch struck with shooting pains (similar to AF pain) in uterus and tops of thighs. Lots of watery cm. Not sure if implantation has happened or AF is on her way early. HPT BFN at 11dpo
14 dpo - AF due but seemingly a no show. One bout of lightning crotch which made me think she was coming. Stared hard at pad at bed time. 1 maybe 2 light brown spots. Nothing when wiping and no flow.
15 dpo - Snuffles, sore throat and few mild cramps. Kept checking pad as felt wet bit was quite dry (less CM). Few more spots today on pad but cant be more than 3 or 4, nothing when wiping and no flow.
16dpo - Sore throat and Sense of smell is like a spidey sense today. Had a sly can of coke as exhausted and felt cramps kick in. Felt very hungry today, lots of carbs consumed.
17 dpo - Felt beyond wiped out this morning, had to force myself to work as felt terrible. BFN with Clearblue digital and still no AF.

I traditionally have long cycles 32/33 days. AF ended up being 3 weeks late


----------



## Gemini19156

Gemini19156 said:


> Ok, assuming I O'd when my Clear Blue monitor said I did (6/4), I would currently be 9DPO. Here's what I've got going on:
> 
> 4-6DPO - slight poking cramps on right side, bloating, fatigue, on and off mild headache
> 
> 7DPO - tugging/poking senstations, acne, sensitive nips, mood swings, EXHAUSTED
> 
> 8DPO - sensitive nips, 5-6 SHARP cramps on left side, some tugging/poking sensations and acne that started two days prior, lots of creamy CM
> 
> 9DPO - slight tugging sensations, gassy/bloating, very tired and difficulty concentrating, back ache, sensitive nips bbs slightly sore on sides, lots of creamy CM and CP is soft, high and wet
> 
> FX'd! I had a really good feeling about this cycle when it started, but keep getting BFNs :(

Ok, so today is approximately 13DPO, here's what I've had going on since my last post:

10DPO - light cramps, sore bbs, watery and egg white cm, back ache

11DPO - light cramps (more just like pressure), gassy, sore bbs, watery cm

12DPO - temp increase (highest this month), cramps/pressure, sore bbs, headache and exhaustion in the afternoon, bloating, sticky cm

And my cervix has been high and soft since Monday. Testing again tomorrow, so FX'd I'll be turning these posts green soon!


----------



## celticmum

Following your symptoms as I have a lot of these too (all new to me as didnt experience any symptoms except missed AF with DD1) - good luck for testing, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## MValkosky97

Last AF was 5-25 through 5-29, approx O 6-7. That make me give or take today 10DPO (if anything..less)


1-5 DPO nothing that I noticed
BD either 5-6 DPO and (TMI) was utterly yucked by the amount of lotiony CM going on.
6-7 DPO few R side pelvic area twinges here and there, few belly button twinges here and there. Sensitive nipples.
8-9-10 DPO have been severely bloated...like i'm a small girl 112 lbs, and look like im 4 months preggers, was happy to see this morning my bloating went down (very uncomfy) but its back...im huge? my belly and chest are hot and reddish colored my face feels flush. i may have had a VVVFP today but I see lines alot...also TMI...small like marble sized glob of boogery CM...
CD 25 approx 11 DPO-- starting feeling VERY AF like last evening..but then had "lightning crotch" lol jolts of pain...would it be too late to implant at 10DPO??? ugh confused. ALSO new...metal taste in my mouoth last evening and this morning...ugh still very AF feeling.

TTC for 2 years so this would be amazing...but i'm always hopeful:shrug:

will attach my tests, IRL i can see its thicker than indent line which I see a lot, though VERY faint. On inversion you can better see the thickness of the line.
 



Attached Files:







image2.JPG
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18









image1.PNG
File size: 182.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Diedrek

I decided not to document daily because the symptoms have been pretty much the same 

DPO 1-5: Sore BB's instantly! Which I always get right before AF. But I mean *right* before.. like 2-3 days before and then disappear immediately the second I start to bleed. I've always thought that was super wierd but maybe it's totally normal? Lol. Wet CM! Lik literally gushing out of me.. wore a panty liner every single day that I had to change all throughout the day! Super wet and soo much! But it was white and lotiony.

DPO 5-10: Cramping started around Day 6. Light mild cramps low in uterus. Like the very very start of AF. But started getting more on my left side by ovary! That stayed pretty constant on and off .. and not so much a cramp but just like waves of muscles being pulled. Can't explain lol! Still testing negative on FRER (only bought one box of 2) and about 3 dollar tree cheapies! Temps shot up .. I don't have a BBT thermometer cause I don't like to temp .. but I felt so hot at night for a few days in a row that I used a regular thermometer and I was at 100.2 for a few days every night. It then lowered to high 90's for a few days and I have stopped temping. But I feel so hot at all times but at night it's like I am on fire! I wake up drenched in sweat in the middle of the night or in the mornings. Been having super vivid dreams. Every single night. And I never dream or maybe just don't remember them! Still gushing CM. Sometimes wet and sticky, others times white and lotiony. So wierd. 

DPO 10-14: Still all BFN's on dollar tree tests! Will be buying FRERs after work today though and then test in two days. I am sometimes very irregular BUT I know when AF is coming because like I said 2-3 days before the sore BBs come and then light cramping (almost like need to go #2! Sorry TMI!) but followed by heavy cramping that is so bad I take off work the first two days of AF!! CM seems to be letting off some. No more abundance but definitely still there, and lotiony. Still waking up from dreams and with wet sheets from sweat =/ I hate that! That one for sure is not an AF symptom of mine. Why all the BFN's I don't know :( But I will say that my sister didn't test positive for FOUR months! She didn't know she was pregnant until 16 weeks and already started showing by then! BBs still huge and to me it's noticeable since I'm a SMALL B cup.. they are now huge and full of veins that also criss cross all over my chest as well. Starting to think peeking at these forums have made my body decide to trick me &#128545;&#128545; Praying for a BFP &#128591;&#128591;&#128588; but will be happy to see AF so I no longer feel like my body is pulling strings just for fun &#128556;


----------



## Gemini19156

celticmum said:


> Following your symptoms as I have a lot of these too (all new to me as didnt experience any symptoms except missed AF with DD1) - good luck for testing, keeping everything crossed for you!

Celticmum - just turned my post green because I did end up with a BFP on Friday!!! :) FX'd its the same for you!


----------



## Monkeymine

I think i O around Jun 5, which makes me currently 16dpo. I didn't really have any symptoms and fully expected to get AF yesterday. Last Sat morning (12dpo?) I woke up to bad cramps, but it went away after a short time, once I had situated myself on the couch in a comfortable position. I have had slight cramps off and on since then and a little bit before However, I always get cramps, so that isn't anything unusual for me. I did have sore BB a bit last week, but that's normal for me too. Looking back, there was a couple times I was kinda nauseous for just a few minutes on a couple days last week and the week before, but not bad and thought I was just imagining it. I tested at 9dpo (last Weds) and it was negative.
Otherwise, I have had just about zero symptoms and certainly no reason to think this month would be any different from the past.
Anyway, AF didn't show up yesterday, so I tested today and it was a BFP:) Guess a blood test next:) 

I was on Clomid this month and this was the last month I was going to be on Clomid (this was my 6month on It. 4th month on 100mg). I switched doctors last week and they were gettingr eady to do some tests on me and my hubby and most likely would've put me on a different medicine. I guess we won't need this now:)


----------



## Diedrek

Gemini19156 said:


> celticmum said:
> 
> 
> Following your symptoms as I have a lot of these too (all new to me as didnt experience any symptoms except missed AF with DD1) - good luck for testing, keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Celticmum - just turned my post green because I did end up with a BFP on Friday!!! :) FX'd its the same for you!Click to expand...



Congrats momma!!! That's amazing!!! Hoping others start seeing BFP's and turning post green! Yay! &#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#127882;&#127882;&#127882;&#127881;


----------



## celticmum

Congratulations Gemini and all the other mum's to be getting their BFP <3


----------



## Diedrek

I feel like in person I can see the line that would make the + complete ! Thoughts?? Early start to strong BFP?? I do have terrible eyes so if I'm alone here it would make sense &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4676.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 54









IMG_4677.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Gemini19156

Diedrek - I think I can see it! The lighting makes it a little difficult though, maybe try an FRER tomorrow?


----------



## MValkosky97

Last AF was 5-25 through 5-29, approx O 6-7. That make me give or take today 10DPO (if anything..less)


1-5 DPO nothing that I noticed
BD either 5-6 DPO and (TMI) was utterly yucked by the amount of lotiony CM going on.
6-7 DPO few R side pelvic area twinges here and there, few belly button twinges here and there. Sensitive nipples.
8-9-10 DPO have been severely bloated...like i'm a small girl 112 lbs, and look like im 4 months preggers, was happy to see this morning my bloating went down (very uncomfy) but its back...im huge? my belly and chest are hot and reddish colored my face feels flush. i may have had a VVVFP today but I see lines alot...also TMI...small like marble sized glob of boogery CM...
CD 25 approx 11 DPO-- starting feeling VERY AF like last evening..but then had "lightning crotch" lol jolts of pain...would it be too late to implant at 10DPO??? ugh confused. ALSO new...metal taste in my mouoth last evening and this morning...ugh still very AF feeling.

TTC for 2 years so this would be amazing...but i'm always hopeful

Skip forward to now 15 DPO....which makes me 1-2 days late.
I have been sorta crampy nothing crazy but I always do day before AF... so I keep thinking she's coming... not yet?? Cervix still really high and wet. My bbs are killing me but sometimes they do before AF. But my back... my back for 3 days now hurts so bad it's keeping me awake. But still BFN!?!?!? I just need to know.... one way or the other


----------



## celticmum

Sounds really positive Mvalkosky97! Sounds very similar to my symptoms esp with lightning crotch at 10 and 11 dpo. I had a BFN test (store own brand test rather than FRER) at 11 dpo. Been feeling less *symptoms*/more energy yesterday and increased libido (TMI, I know!) which is typical of my cycle - so thinking AF might be on her way. 
Will get a FRER over the weekend but not hopeful right now. Think AF is due Monday


----------



## Proudmum34

MValkosky I think I had my O day wrong and that would put me at 17dpo at the most. I had some spotting Wednesday night which I thought was Af since she was due Thursday. BFN this morning. I'm so confused!


----------



## MValkosky97

I still don't have answers either =( I am now cycle day 31 out of a usual 27-28. Mild dull AF like cramps but I have had them for over a week. I usually spot the day before AF too and have had none. Yesterday mid day took a clear blue and pretty sure it was negative. By guessing I am 16-17 DPO but I suppose it's possible I O'd late. I don't temp I just wing it basically....So I'm just waiting, I called doc yesterday and they said call back mid week if nothing has changed. BLAH!!!!


----------



## Zenamygirl

Alright so this is quite lengthy and a bit of a TMI but I figured I would post anyways to get some advice, personal experiences, or anything that can help.

In March I was 6 weeks when I unfortunately had a MC. That was my first pregnancy and it was a devastating blow to both myself and my fiancé. 

Fast forward to this past month, I am very confused. 

Start of my last AF was 5/13. Completely normal for me. I started testing with OPK around CD 10 and did not get a positive until CD 21-22, 6/3-6/4. Thought I was out for the month when I started to get what I thought was the start of AF on 6/18 at 14DPO. That would make it a 35 day cycle. But AF never truly came. I had a very light period, 3 days of brownish/reddish spotting with lots of CM. Took a hpt because I thought I was for sure preggo but got a BFN. 

It only gets weirder from here, on CD 5 I got a positive OPK!!! But a stark white negative hpt (Wondfo internet cheapies) 

I've been having hot flashes, waves of nausea, diarrhea (tmi I'm sorry), and twinges of pain in my breasts. 

Has anyone had similar experiences? My first pregnancy I did not find out I was pregnant until I was 5 weeks because I had a weird, short "AF" so I assumed I wasn't preggo and therefore wasn't testing. This might seem dumb but I'm driving myself crazy! I just want some sort of answer so I can keep on trying if I'm not


----------



## Zenamygirl

Alright so this is quite lengthy and a bit of a TMI but I figured I would post anyways to get some advice, personal experiences, or anything that can help.

In March I was 6 weeks when I unfortunately had a MC. That was my first pregnancy and it was a devastating blow to both myself and my fiancé. 

Fast forward to this past month, I am very confused. 

Start of my last AF was 5/13. Completely normal for me. I started testing with OPK around CD 10 and did not get a positive until CD 21-22, 6/3-6/4. Thought I was out for the month when I started to get what I thought was the start of AF on 6/18 at 14DPO. That would make it a 35 day cycle. But AF never truly came. I had a very light period, 3 days of brownish/reddish spotting with lots of CM. Took a hpt because I thought I was for sure preggo but got a BFN. 

It only gets weirder from here, on CD 5 I got a positive OPK!!! But a stark white negative hpt (Wondfo internet cheapies) 

I've been having hot flashes, waves of nausea, diarrhea (tmi I'm sorry), and twinges of pain in my breasts. 

Has anyone had similar experiences? My first pregnancy I did not find out I was pregnant until I was 5 weeks because I had a weird, short "AF" so I assumed I wasn't preggo and therefore wasn't testing. This might seem dumb but I'm driving myself crazy! I just want some sort of answer so I can keep on trying if I'm not


----------



## Babybumpdream

Hi ladies. My DH and I have been trying to conceive for 8 months now. We've been doing it pretty passively, but that doesn't make the waiting any better. So here is the TWW info.

1DPO- cramping, anxious, and bloated like crazy. I looked pregnant!
2DPO- nauseous, anxious, horny, still bloated, but a little less intense
3DPO- nauseous, tired, headache
4DPO- crampy, tired, cranky, moody
5DPO- cramps, moody, snapping at people
6DPO- grouchy, horny, tired
7DPO- oh joy! Yeast infection! Racing heart, tired
8DPO- infection is already clearing up, racing heart, exhausted, always wanting to sleep. Cramping through the day. Boobs are sore and fuller.
9DPO- infection is cleared and I'm just a little swollen. Racing heart, still want to live in bed.
10DPO- snapping at people, tired, craving serious amounts of sugar, still want to sleep, caffeine does nothing. Light cramping throughout the day.
11DPO- tired, but can't sleep. Better mood. Sugar crazy.
12DPO- exhausted, stuffed up, mood swings, HEADACHE! Want to sleep constantly, but can't.
13DPO- Today. Still exhausted, boobs are sore, racing heart is still continuing on and off throughout the day, and I'm still craving sugar like mad. 

My period is due in three days. What do you think ladies?


----------



## Buffyx

This is my first cycle TTC #3

I believe I am 2dpo today, however I am not 100% sure as I'm not using OPKs or temping etc. It is also my first cycle off BCP, so I know things can get a little hectic! I am on C16. We managed to BD on CD6, CD7, CD10, CD12, CD14 + CD15 so far. Hopefully we have covered all of our bases.

Lots of bloating, larger nipples, lotiony discharge at 5 & 6dpo.

AF 1 day early.


----------



## CurlyBump

I started reading this thread a few weeks ago and love it! I wanted to share my symptoms by DPO as I benefited from reading so many in here. It definitely makes the TWW go by faster.

We were TTC baby #2 and I would say that my symptoms really began to take shape from 8/9 dpo. Before then, I had the same symptoms that I have had with a cycle with AF. 

The three major symptoms I noticed this cycle (where I got my BFP! :bfp:) that were also present with my first pregnancy:

(1) frequent urination. Not just peeing a lot or frequently, but peeing just about every hour (like I did when I was much further along in pregnancy).

(2) fatigue. Again, not just really tired, but like I fall asleep while not doing anything for 5 mins and it feels like I slept for an hour.

(3) out of breath. Getting out of breath by doing things that would normally not make me winded - like huffing while walking upstairs while holding my 30lb toddler. I work out daily so am in pretty good shape and do not get winded that easily. When I did, I knew something was up.

I should also add that, this cycle, I had the same symptoms that have been typical of me getting AF. No difference except for the three symptoms above. I seriously thought AF was coming. So, sometimes you think you are out, but you are not. I did not have sore breasts or IB (and did not have either with my first pregnancy either).

Baby Dust to everyone waiting on their BFPs! :dust:


----------



## Buffyx

CurlyBump said:


> I started reading this thread a few weeks ago and love it! I wanted to share my symptoms by DPO as I benefited from reading so many in here. It definitely makes the TWW go by faster.
> 
> We were TTC baby #2 and I would say that my symptoms really began to take shape from 8/9 dpo. Before then, I had the same symptoms that I have had with a cycle with AF.
> 
> The three major symptoms I noticed this cycle (where I got my BFP! :bfp:) that were also present with my first pregnancy:
> 
> (1) frequent urination. Not just peeing a lot or frequently, but peeing just about every hour (like I did when I was much further along in pregnancy).
> 
> (2) fatigue. Again, not just really tired, but like I fall asleep while not doing anything for 5 mins and it feels like I slept for an hour.
> 
> (3) out of breath. Getting out of breath by doing things that would normally not make me winded - like huffing while walking upstairs while holding my 30lb toddler. I work out daily so am in pretty good shape and do not get winded that easily. When I did, I knew something was up.
> 
> I should also add that, this cycle, I had the same symptoms that have been typical of me getting AF. No difference except for the three symptoms above. I seriously thought AF was coming. So, sometimes you think you are out, but you are not. I did not have sore breasts or IB (and did not have either with my first pregnancy either).
> 
> Baby Dust to everyone waiting on their BFPs! :dust:

Congrats! I never get sore breasts either, and have never had IB in 3 pregnancies.


----------



## lou belle

1-5 dpo no noticeable symptoms 

6-7 dpo mild cramping! Some nausea. Frequent urination/ poor bladder control

8dpo lower back ache (feels like :af: ). Peed myself a bit...
9dpo BFN on clear blue digi
10dpo cramping, creamy cm. Peeing a lot!
12dpo can't sleep, obsessing over symptoms. Feels like I'm getting a yeast infection.. loads of creamy cm. Crampy. Sore boobs
13dpo BFN on frer
14dpo af got me.


----------



## Pixie2982

[/]

I have been waiting 4 years to post here with my :bfp:

0 dpo - OV day 
1 - 3 dpo no symptoms except normal sore boobs 

4 - 7 dpo sore boobs eased off and light cramps 

8 dpo, constant hunger, nausea, hot all the time, sneezing, ever changing bowel movements, tired no matter how much I sleep 

9 dpo constant thought of food even if I've just eaten, nausea(no vomit), tired, sneezing, positive HPT

10 dpo can't stop thinking about food, no feeling sick today though, sneezing, positive FRER with no hold so 20 mins later I got positive on a clearblue plus


----------



## MinaMae

It's been a while since I've been on here... we went back to NTNP after 1 month of TTC. However, this cycle we officially tied the knot and everything seemed to line up. 

0DPO - 3DPO; nothing
4DPO - some light cramping after DTD but that's about it
5DPO - light spotting at night
6DPO - tested because I can't help myself, BFN, lol... Cramping off and on all day, some hunger/nausea cycles, a few bb twinges but no throbbing or soreness that sticks
7DPO - tested this morning with OPK and HCG. Both negative. Cramping again this morning. Didn't feel great all afternoon/evening. Went to bed early. 
8DPO - tested this morning with OPK & HCG. I thought I saw something, but general consensus negative. Woke up in the middle of the night feeling nauseous. Cramps in the morning. 

So nothing really out of the ordinary. I sometimes spot about a week before my period normally.. and I always cramp around O, after O and during AF.


----------



## MValkosky97

Pixie2982 said:


> [/]
> 
> I have been waiting 4 years to post here with my :bfp:
> 
> 0 dpo - OV day
> 1 - 3 dpo no symptoms except normal sore boobs
> 
> 4 - 7 dpo sore boobs eased off and light cramps
> 
> 8 dpo, constant hunger, nausea, hot all the time, sneezing, ever changing bowel movements, tired no matter how much I sleep
> 
> 9 dpo constant thought of food even if I've just eaten, nausea(no vomit), tired, sneezing, positive HPT
> 
> 10 dpo can't stop thinking about food, no feeling sick today though, sneezing, positive FRER with no hold so 20 mins later I got positive on a clearblue plus





PIXIE!!!!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU HUN! I just signed back in from last months AGAIN negative. I am 8DPO today and trying to not symptom spot and taking it day by day. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## MValkosky97

I swore I wouldn't be up to this again, I get let down with negative after negative. But reading everyones stories and chatting helps to ease the anxiety during my TWW.

I believe I O'd near the 7th. We BD the 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th...enjoying vacation lol



I am around 8 DPO today..VERY sore BBS, kinda veiny. I am hungry all day. I am very foggy and fatigued. This morning wacked my head with my car door and now have a giant bruised goose egg. Just thought I would share how I started my day there.. only me..otherwise am doing my best not to symptom spot.

Probably around 3-4 DPO I remember telling DH I think i'm coming down with a cold...but now I feel fine.


----------



## Pixie2982

Pixie2982 said:


> [/]
> 
> I have been waiting 4 years to post here with my :bfp:
> 
> 0 dpo - OV day
> 1 - 3 dpo no symptoms except normal sore boobs
> 
> 4 - 7 dpo sore boobs eased off and light cramps
> 
> 8 dpo, constant hunger, nausea, hot all the time, sneezing, ever changing bowel movements, tired no matter how much I sleep
> 
> 9 dpo constant thought of food even if I've just eaten, nausea(no vomit), tired, sneezing, positive HPT
> 
> 10 dpo can't stop thinking about food, no feeling sick today though, sneezing, positive FRER with no hold so 20 mins later I got positive on a clearblue plus



Ok update from me :) 
11 dpo extreme tiredness(never expected this much) sore boobs(normal amount for me) increased thoughts of food, never full up, sneezing

12 - 14 dpo, so so tired, still thinking of food all the time, bloating, sneezing, + HPT

15 dpo, can no longer wear jeans already at work due to 8 hours on my feet the bloating is bad :(, sleeping more, omg extreme sore boobs and I always thought I could handle the sore boobs through pregnancy as I've always suffered but omg they are 100 X worse ! + CB digi 1-2 weeks 

16 dpo sore boobs(worse after wearing bra for hours) swollen boobs, extreme fatigue, stuffy nose, sneezing + CB digi 2-3 weeks

Now 18 dpo - major sore boobs and they're growing, sneezing, AF type cramps, gas bubbles feel like they are floating around

Sneezing is big thing right now :/

Doctors appointment finally booked now for Wednesday where he/she will mark me as 6 + 1 but further scan will change that by a week as I ovulated late in my cycle CD21 




 



Attached Files:







IMG_2574.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_2583.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## midwestmother

I have been waiting 4 years to post here with my 

0 dpo - OV day 
1 - 3 dpo no symptoms 
4 dpo - creamy cm, right pelvic pain
5 - creamy cm

8 dpo, Nausea, backache, cramps right pelvic pain, creamy cm, gas, mood swings

9 dpo Nausea, bachache, bloating, creamy cm Mood swings

10 dpo cramps, backache, nausea BPN, mood swings

11 dpo -Spotting 

12dpo - Tender breasts, cramping, backache, insomnia, BFN (25 HCG level test)

My cycle is usually 30 days, so I am not sure when I should be taking the tests. I get so nervous that I'm making the symptoms up but they're pretty really. This would be my fourth kid and I'm nervous.


----------



## midwestmother

I can't button any of my pants today. My belly has never been so bloated.


----------



## Buffyx

Cycle 2:
1-3dpo - nothing
4dpo - slightly bloody cm in the morning. Bout of diarrhoea in the evening.
5dpo - bout of diarrhoea again in the evening.
6dpo - nothing
7dpo - intense craving for scones :haha:
8 + 9dpo - nothing really. BFN
10dpo - some AF cramps starting. Feeling some waves of nausea? Sometimes get this before AF though.
11dpo - AF cramps


----------



## evvie

TTC#1

BD on CD 14 & 16, O on CD 18 (according to period tracker app).

1-3 dpo - very sore boobs 
4 dpo - very sore boobs, constipation, gas
5 dpo - sore boobs, extreme fatigue
6 dpo - sore boobs, keep passing gas, very sleepy and tired whole day
7 dpo - sharp pain left boobs, sharp pain lower right abdoment for few secs, keep passing gas, very sleepy and tired whole day
8-10 dpo - sore boobs, gas
11 dpo - lesser sore boobs, gas, heartburn, fatigue
12 dpo - not much sore boobs, light spotting in the evening, fatigue, heartburn, bloated, gas. AF supposed to come today.
13 dpo - spotting again, heartburn, cramps lower abs, bloated, gas
14 dpo - AF came

I normally don't feel any sore boobs unless it is about 1 week before AF came, but this time round was having very sore boobs since O, which was 2 weeks early. I felt weird and thought I was gonna get it this month so I started tracking all the symptoms and read more about it for comparison. But turns out not. Will try again next :) Started taking evening primrose oil (500mg/day) until O, fish oil (500mg/day) and vitamin C (500mg/day), in addition to my B complex (half tablet/day). Lol hope I'm not taking way too much vitamins considering taking lower dose each day. :dust:


----------



## als1017

Greetings! 

I've kept up with this thread for the last few months, but I never posted. I'm as obsessive as they come, so I won't pretend that this is my first time POAS this month (or today :-|). I just got the faintest BFP in the history of faint BFPs, so here is what I noticed this tww: 

O - weird pre-o cycle for me this month. Broke out in horrible acne during my fertile week and had ovulation pain on both sides (but mainly left). DTD the morning of suspected ovulation and 3 days before. 
1 dpo - cranky; tender nipples (typical)
2 dpo - yeast infection starting; craaaa-ha-haaanky; tender nipples (typical)
3 dpo - full-blown yeast infection; starting to get hungry (super typical); nipples still tender (less typical)
4 - 6 dpo - yeast infection; ravenous; can't stop eating; one tender nipple; cramps starting
7 dpo - yeast infection subsiding; tested BFN; cramps (typical one week out); tenderness subsiding; 99% sure I'm out; cold at night; my dogs are always needy, but the dog we're babysitting can't stay out of my lap
8 dpo - BFN (can't stop once I start); weird pinching sensation in left abdomen - feels hot; cold at night
9 or 10 dpo - (not sure which; charts are slightly off) morning BFN; cramps; 99.9% sure I'm out this month; depressed, I drank coffee, bought a new bottle of wine (didn't drink any), and watched Netflix with reckless abandon

ran some errands and came back in the mid-afternoon; had to go to the bathroom, so I figured, "eh. Why not?" Took an IC test. You know, the ones that have indent lines, but you try to burn through them. Except the indent line remained at every angle...Used the same sample and a different brand IC test, and saw the faintest of faint lines. Opened up those FRER and used one with the same sample. It took the full time, but another faint line! I made an appointment and ran up to the pharmacy for a blue dye and digital test. Held for two hours and came back with two more positives (confirmed digital). :happydance: BFP!

I have my first appointment tomorrow, and I will update from there! We have been trying for our first, so I am incredibly excited!


----------



## clynn393

I ovulated last night, August 8th. This will be my second time recording symptoms for the DPO, so I'm going to type out my symptoms for this cycle, and then in _italics_ have my previous symptoms from when I tracked them in February. :winkwink:


*1 DPO* - Sore nipples since just before ovulation, decreased appetite, a little heartburn, just don't feel well. But obviously all that is too early to be related to pregnancy. Restless leg syndrome symptoms that night. _(Sore nipples since just before ovulation, increased appetite/cravings)_

*2 DPO* - Same as day 1, with a little bit of irritability and moodiness. Really short of breath later in the night. _(Same as day 1)_

*3 DPO* - Nipples are still sore, which is typical for me. A little gassy. My appetite is back, as well as my energy, even though I worked overnight. _(Same as day 1)_

*4 DPO* - Sore nipples and big appetite! _(Same as day 1)_

*5 DPO* - Sore nipples, increased appetite, gassy. _(Sore nipples, cravings, fatigue, insomnia, gassy, pressure in pelvic region, heartburn)_

*6 DPO* - Breasts are overall sore, increased appetite, woke up at 2am to pee, also had heartburn, couldn't fall back to sleep so I ate some ice cream and went back to bed around 7. Woke up in a good mood with lots of energy and deep cleaned the whole house. :wacko: _(Sore nipples, cravings, fatigue, insomnia, gassy, mildly constipated, pressure in pelvic region, headache, nausea late at night)_

*7 DPO* - Breasts are still sore all over. Skin is breaking out really bad, though it has been pretty much since day 1. Been having aching/pressure on the side from which I ovulated. Not really there today. Also woke up at 7am, then pretty much went right back to bed for a few hours. _(Sore nipples, decreased appetite, fatigue, insomnia, gassy, mildly constipated, pressure in pelvic region, irritable, runny nose/allergies)_

*8 DPO* - Did not sleep well last night. Up every hour or two peeing. But I know it's still too early for that if I am pregnant. My breasts are still sore. But that's pretty much it. _(Apart from my nipples being sore and in increase in vaginal discharge, all my other symptoms are pretty much gone or just less today. Good mood and more energy than I probably should have after working a night shift and then only sleeping 5 hours after.)_

*9 DPO* - Breasts still sore, a little gassy. _(Increased vaginal discharge [can just feel it coming out; gross, white])_

*10 DPO* - Breasts still sore, mild cramping off and on. Cravings. Took a million naps. I can feel the pre-AF vaginal discharge coming out. _(Nipples are sore again, very strange, vivid dreams last night, increased vaginal discharge [wiped one time and found a nasty yellow glob], increased appetite, mildly constipated, gassy, mild cramping... I THINK I'm a little bloated too. It's hard to tell when you're bigger, but my pants felt extra tight today.)_

*11 DPO* - Breasts aren't AS sore today. Mild cramping off and on. More vaginal discharge. Temp dropped a tad.
_(Mostly just mildly constipated and gassy. Vivid dreams. Lots of vaginal discharge.)_

*12 DPO* - Very queasy in the morning. Thought I was going to be sick. Mild cramping. Maybe from being constipated? Vaginal discharge continues. _(Vivid dreams. Lots of vaginal discharge.)_

*13 DPO (Morning)* - Mild cramping off and on. Vaginal discharge, still clear. Still a bit constipated. Woke up from some strange, vivid dreams. _(Mild cramping, tan colored vaginal discharge... Other than those two things, which usually come just before my period sometimes... I have no other symptoms. See you soon AF.)_

*13 DPO (Afternoon)* - Same as this morning. No AF yet. BFN on FRER. _(AF is here and she's the heaviest she's been since before I got on BC... FOUR years ago. Ugh.)_

*14 DPO* - My breasts are a little bit sore again, like if I lay on them. Still lots of clear discharge. Gas, constipation, and a increased sex drive.

*15 DPO (Morning)* - My breasts are still a little sore. Early this morning had lots of tan colored discharge, but not quite as much when I wipe now. No cramps. And no AF... yet.

*15 DPO (Afternoon)* - AF is here...


----------



## Sorsha

Oh, I love this idea! Based on OPKs, temping, and what I think was ovulation pain, I Oed on August 1. (Edit: Possible I Oed on August 2 instead, in which case the dpos below are one day ahead. My temps are a little off due to restless sleep.)

I've been having issues with fatigue and trouble sleeping since before O, so I'm not going to count those as symptoms. My LP is usually 14 days.

5 DPO - Mild period-like cramping, kind of gassy&#8212;burping out of the blue
6 DPO - Vivid (and somewhat disturbing) dreams, kind of gassy again in the morning, nausea and more period-like cramping on and off throughout the day
7 DPO - On and off nausea (mostly with empty stomach), mild cramping, gassy.
8 DPO - Nausea, reduced appetite (felt full after a dinner half the size of my usual), gassy, mild cramping. BFN.
9 DPO - Nausea, reduced appetite, gassy, mild cramping. Slight soreness on breasts around armpits, mostly left side. BFN. Feeling out.
10 DPO - Nausea, feeling more tired/easily winded even than usual, reduced appetite, breasts feeling heavier than usual, gassy. BFN.
11 DPO - Nausea, tired, reduced appetite, breasts feeling heavier, gassy. Occasional mild cramping.
12 DPO - Nausea, tired, reduced appetite, gassy, mild cramping, breasts a little tender if pressed. BFN.
13 DPO - Nausea, reduced appetite, gassy, mild cramping, sharp pains in breasts and chest (mostly left side). Throat felt scratchy when I first woke up but normal now a couple hours later. Feeling weepy with little provocation.
14 DPO - Big temp drop, heavy brown spotting when I got up. AF in full flow by mid-day. Turning this red!


----------



## autumnal

1-3 dpo ovulation spotting, cramps
3 dpo stomach bug 
4-10 dpo cramps
10 dpo bfn
11dpo coming down with a cold and feeling nauseated.
14dpo bfn
AF came but can't figure out the colour change sorry!


----------



## MinaMae

Good afternoon ladies! This forum has helped me so much over my past months of TTC and obsessing over symptoms. I'm so excited to post! I got my BFP at 10 DPO and then confirmed with clear blue digital today at 11DPO. Here's a rundown of my DPO:
0-4 DPO: not much of anything a little mild cramping
5 DPO: Cramping picked up, woke up in the middle of the night with my uterus feeling full/heavy/crampy
6 DPO: more cramps and backaches started (never get backaches with AF so it was a big sign), sleeplessness
7 DPO: stabby pains in my right side and a few in my left, cramps off and on, backache all day, sleeplessness
8 DPO: cramps and backache and sleeplessness
9 DPO: cramps, backache, started to feel some soreness under my armpits and aching in my breasts, started to feel some aches in my knees/ankles/hips when trying to sleep, still having a hard time to sleep, gas
10 DPO: took at test at 4AM because I woke up super early and got a pretty good FRER it was faint but no squinting and good color could see it from a distance, my clinicguard IC was more of a shadow but could see it; more of the same symptoms of 9 DPO and stronger gas
11 DPO: positive on digital, stronger lines on FRER and IC! Breast pain/ache has picked up, off and on cramping, gas, and exhaustion (I've taken two naps today!)


----------



## evvie

Hello! I'm here again this month. I try not to symptom spot too much, as I had all sorts of symptoms the last month but end up getting AF. 

TTC#1
BD only on O day -CD 18 (according to period tracker app).

1-8 dpo - nothing, 8 DPO few secs pain on left pelvic bone
9-11 dpo - sore boobs, 9 DPO slight cramp left ovary
12 dpo - sharp pain left ovary, the pain comes on and off, and it lasted about 2 mins then stop.
13 dpo - sore boobs
14-16 dpo - AF supposed to come on 14 DPO, but only had light brownish spotting until today 16 DPO.
16 DPO AF arrived. 

Been feeling very tired and sleepy always. Still no signs of AF and don't feel like AF is coming. Usually I will get the period cramps 1-2 days before AF come. I'm not sure if i ovulated late and delaying AF. But my cycle has always been consistent 30-31 days. I'm wondering what the spotting means..

Edit: AF arrived DPO16. Late 2 days.


----------



## becsboo

hi i will update :) testing 7dpo 

3dpo slight cramps nothing else

4dpo constipated thrush and a bit of a cold

5dpo absolutely nothing 

6dpo weird feeling like butterflies and sickness

7dpo nothing faint bfp on clear blue 6 days early

8dpo can smell everything cramps bfp

bfp

ended in mc at 4 and half weeks :(


----------



## Motherofcorgi

I'll play! :) I don't know exactly what day I O'd but I only BD'd CD 9 and 10 this cycle (hubby is in the process of finishing his notice at his job in Austin to move to Dallas with me and came for a visit one weekend). My cycles are normally 29-31 days but I feel like I may have O'd early this month. My DPO's will be estimates.

1-3 DPO Nothing unusual 

4 DPO Significant fatigue. Did not feel motivated to work out but did it anyway. Had a bit of cramping down low in pelvis and eye started twitching! WTH?

5 DPO Even MORE fatigue and very strange vivid dreams. Very little CM, some breast tenderness (odd for me), and cramping. Craving tacos (although not unusual for me lol). Loose stool (ew sorry)

6 DPO Crippling fatigue. Unable to focus at work and made a couple of silly mistakes. One my my employees noted that I seemed a bit spacey. Aversion to coffee--skipped it this morning. Had a small wave of nausea today. Loose stool :( more intermittent cramping and breast tenderness. More cracked out, vivid dreams.

7 DPO SOOO TIRED. Had coffee this morning but it made me feel sick and I had to eat breakfast very slowly to avoid vomiting. Eye has twitched EVERY DAY since 5 DPO and it's getting so annoying. More intermittent cramping and breast tenderness and weird dreams at night. Very little CM to speak of.

8 DPO Can't stand the smell of coffee after yesterday's incident. Very tired! More cramping and breast tenderness as well as bloating and gas now. Day goes by sooo slowly. I am ready to pass out in bed at 7pm but force myself to stay up.

9 DPO Woke up at 5am to pee and took a FRER test--BFN :( I know it's early but I'm feeling very down about it. I've noticed that symptoms seem the strongest early in the morning and late in the evening. Had a weird craving in the morning for pretzels and smoked Gouda cheese dip, so I went with it. Also had coffee this morning and it made me feel jittery but not as sick. Eye it still twitching--what in the actual heck?! Random arm muscle twitch in the evening while watching tv too. Feeling sorry for myself because of BFN so I had some wine to relax. I've been so jacked up about this cycle.

10 DPO (today) resisted the urge to test. Felt pretty normal this morning aside from some abdominal heaviness, gas, and slight breast tenderness. Had breakfast and coffee and started to feel SICK! Mom was cooking something fragrant downstairs that made it worse :( suddenly felt like I needed to lie down due to fatigue+nausea. I'm laying in bed as I write this. I'm feeling frustrated because symptoms are intermittent and stronger at different times of the day. I'm not really sure how to interpret them. I'm trying not to obsess because I don't want to start imagining symptoms that aren't really there. I'm not really trusting my mind-body connection at the moment. Will update in a few days! I plan to test on Friday (hubby is back for good!). Let's see if I can hold out that long. Lol


----------



## brw2016

OV - (8-26)

1dpo - super emotional, "dry" in the morning but was somewhat "wet" by the end of the day. Extremely tired by the end of the day.

2dpo - constipated and somewhat "wet"

3dpo - woke up with AF-like mild cramping/bloated feeling - lasted all day long; still wet

4dpo - very wet down there and yellow CM; tired; somewhat crampy, but not as much as yesterday

5dpo - slightly crampy; still wet with lots of yellow CM; chin brokeout with acne

6dpo - small backache; chin has lots of acne; still have CM; emotional; some bigger cramps in the evening with some pink/red mixed CM (IB?)

7dpo - small cramping and lots of creamy CM; noticed an extra amount of saliva that night

8dpo - back to yellow CM; somewhat crampy/bloated; very tired since waking up; still extra saliva; 

9dpo - really bloated; lots of yellow CM; one sharp pain in my lower abdomen in the evening

10dpo - small backache; lots of wet/creamy, yellow CM
BFP at 4:30PM with a Dollar Tree test! 


Top: 4:30pm
Bottom: 10:30pm


----------



## Nixnax

I'll play along 

Ovulation - light cramping around my left ovary still. Spotting for 12 hours. Started as bright red, then turned brown ish (ovulation bleed perhaps?)

1DPO - bloating and uterus feeling full. Had a very vivid dream (I rarely dream)

2DPO - as above with lotion like CM and nipples hyper sensitive. Also had a vivid dream that I was pregnant 

3DPO - lotion like CM,sore nipples and falling asleep at the drop of a hat

4DPO - lotion like CM and cervix is very high. Dull ache in my lower back on the right side. Oh and I've just discovered that I am constipated!

5DPO - woke up at 4am to use the loo (I never wake in the night) still constipated. Nipples are still sore. Slept for 8 hours and still feel shattered. After washing my hair today, it came out in handfuls!!! Has anyone else had this??

6DPO - nipples are NOT easing at all. Hair coming out massively. Watery CM. cervix is high and soft 

7DPO - nipples have eased a little, sharp pains in left breast. Waking up shattered. I've also strangely lost 5lbs in 9 days without really trying?! My ICs arrived today and couldn't resist. It was of course a BFN. I'm away all weekend for a wedding so will be testing on Monday when I will be 11DPO. I just had the oddest sharp stabbing pain in my uterus right above my pubic bone. It only lasted 3-4 seconds but it made me double over. Had to have a 3 hour nap

8DPO- could not sleep for toffee last night. 3am was when I last looked at the clock. Also dreamed that my SO was pregnant ha ha ha WTH?! Going to sneak a test in later. Nothing else to report at the moment

9DPO - nothing much to report today. Nipples are still a little tender, and I had a teeny tiny spot of brown blood when wiping this morning. My CM has gone clear. May do a test tomorrow, not sure yet

10DPO - tested BFN. Still very much constipated. Even with herbal laxitive tea that would normally move things along.

11DPO- cervix feels high. Had a nap on the sofa today. I woke up to AF like cramps. I have started spotting this evening with strings of brown old blood

12DPO - CD26 - AF arrived in full combat mode today. I usually have a 28 day cycle but this month it was only 25 days. 

The body sure does play some nasty tricks on us


Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Milliezed

Hi, this month I'm joining! 
Ovulation confirmed with clearblue digital OPK on CD14.
Let's start!

1DPO: crampy, probably still from ovulation

2 and 3DPO: nothing

4DPO: lots of CM

5DPO: still wet down there

6 and 7DPO: so crampy and so wet down there that I thought the OPK was wrong and I was ovulating again, checked and no smiley face.

7DPO: extremely sore nipples, so much that even my shirt hurt. Also, extremely tired and emotional.

8DPO: a spot of light brown CM on my underwear. Thought "oh well, AF is coming." But then it stopped. Nipples still extremely sore.

9DPO: light brown CM only when wiping, no pad required. Nipples still sore.

10DPO: no spotting whatsoever, nipples are still extremely sore, but pain is now propagating to the side of the breasts, near the armpit.

11DPO (today): another light brown spot on my underwear, but no more spotting upon wiping. Feeling super emotional, like AF is about to come early. Hoping I'm wrong! Breasts still sore.


----------



## RawrGirl

*August 2017 / 5th Cycle TTC*

CD 11/13/16: DTD

CD 18: CM watery so excitedly DTD as assumed O was past / closer to CD 14.

CD 24: Odd gas like cramps. Implantation pains? 

CD 26: POAS. BFN. :( Convincing self it's too early to tell. Feel pregnant this time. Buy t-shirt for LO that says Big Brother (will put this on him and video DH coming home -- this will be how I do the reveal).

CD 27: POAS BFN Unusual (or on high alert and so just noticing?) cramps on right side. Last month, AF showed on CD 27. 

CD 28: POAS BFN Pink Discharge on TP. This the usual signal that AF will show by the next pee. 

CD 29: No AF!!!! Does this mean yesterday's pink discharge was IB? Cervix is high and soft! Could it be? POAS BFN But it was $ store. Run to Walmart and buy FRER. Super faint line. Does this mean preggers???? So excited. But also confused. 

CD 30: Still no AF. Am never this late. So excited. POAS. BFN. WTH?!?! Run to Walmart. Buy CB Digital. POAS. "Not Pregnant." Trying not to get too disappointed. If I implanted CD 27, Hcg leves wouldn't be high enough for BFP. POAS. Another BFN.

CD 31: AF. :cry:


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hey everyone! I've been reading this for quite some time and would finally like to contribute. Hubby and I have been trying since we got married in September of 2016. Here is my most recent: AF not due until 16 DPO. Will try to update daily. Fingers crossed!! Our 1 year anniversary is 9/17...would be an amazing gift to tell him them!
1DPO - right side cramping pains, school glue CM (tues, aug 29th)
2DPO - school glue CM
3DPO - right pelvic pain, gassy
4DPO - right pelvic pain
5DPO - nothing noticeable
6DPO - school glue CM
7DPO - breasts mildly tender to the touch, maybe a little bloated?
8DPO - feeling bloated, breasts more tender to touch, still mild cramping, feeling like a cold may be coming on/a bit sick-ly. Feeling "wet" down there, but not much show. Anxious and took a test. BFN
9DPO - still mild cramping/bubbly feeling, left breast quite tender on outer side by armpit, annoyingly bloated. Tested cervix myself for first time...felt high and medium hardness. Saw more school girl/mildly chunky/creamy CM. Still feeling "wet" with little show. Took another dollar store test...BFN.


----------



## szna

Hello, lovely ladies!
I am just going through my second round of IUI on letrozole/femara. I thought I would share my experience this month after the IUI. I am currently 12dpo, still BFN as of this morning testing.
I am trying not to lose hope although after 10 years of not getting pregnant natural way and first round of IUI last month also ending with very painful AF.

Here are my symptoms by dpo.

Dpo1-Dpo5 - seriously constipated. I think it's a result of letrozole and IUI procedure that shocked my body a bit. No other signs.

Dpo6 - still constipated. I had my progesterone level test done today as I was heading for a trip out of province that night, doctor was fine with it being done dpo6 instead dpo7 as it's usually done. That evening I was feeling like I was gonna get a cold. I felt really drained and weak.

Dpo7 - finally a BM happened, I couldn't believe something like that would make me feel as happy as a child. &#128540; I thought I would explode like a popcorn! Spent most of the day on the road. My face broke out on my chin. No other symptoms.

Dpo8 - woke up tired. I don't know if it's from the 11hour trip the day before or something else, but I just couldn't get enough sleep. I was yawning and on and off sleeping all day. BM twice today, very unusual for me, unless I ate something bad. I got the progesterone results - on dpo6 it was 76!!! I guess if I tested on dpo7 it would be over 80 for sure! Happy that I ovulated. Found out it means I probably popped out more than one egg (thanks, letrozole) which raises the chances of getting pregnant.

Dpo9- mild occasional cramping started in the afternoon. BM unbearable all day. I had to poop every 30 mins or so. So exhausting! Bloated extremely. I eliminated the thought of having a food poisoning because it just did not feel like that. I had terrible cramps on both sides of my ovaries and where my uterus is for the most of the night, accompanied with lower back aches. Hoping for those to be implantation cramps... they felt like AF type cramps, really painful as they usually are when AF shows up. But no AF this time and it's completely unusual for me to get AF cramps a week before AF is due. no CM either. Felt really dry which I was not happy about. I also expected implantation bleeding which did not happen.

dpo10- still pooping like crazy... I hate it. Still bloated. No big cramps, only occasional cramping here and there with occasional back ache, no CM (!!!!), no implantation bleeding, BUT my BBS started to hurt really bad! Ther were so sore all over at first, than mostly towards the arm pit and around nipples (nipples did hurt a bit, too but not too much). I couldn't sleep normally or even touch them, that's how sore they were. Woke up few times during the night by mild cramps and backache.

dpo11- BBS still crazy sore. Cramps almost gone, maybe happens here and there. Bloated still. Finally stopped pooping like a duck. Today went only twice. I was drinking like a thirsty camel today. So unusual for me. I feel full in my lower abdomen. CM is still not showing up, it upsets me. I tried to examine my cervix, but I totally suck in that and cannot really tell anything from feeling it. How do you ladies manage to tell?!?! I finally give up on inspecting it. Mad at the CM not showing up at all. Or implantation bleeding - never happened... insomnia for the most of the night. Maybe because of the overthinking..

12dpo - finally couldn't take it anymore so I tested this morning, FMU, FRER. Three long minutes ended with a BFN. Soooo disappointed. My partner is already convinced we're out for this month. I am trying to find a straw to hold onto, but I am fearing all my symptoms were result of exhausting trip and high levels of progesterone. I still can feel soreness in my BBS but not like for the past two days. My BM is back to normal. I am still bloated. CM still a no show, very little of it just to keep me from being nail file dry... 
AF is due this weekend - Sat or Sun.... i am hoping I had a late implantation, but those horrible cramps from 9dpo should have already resulted in a positive test (first response FRER is what I used). I dunno if I should still hope or just start preparing for another dreadful AF....


----------



## szna

szna said:


> Hello, lovely ladies!
> I am just going through my second round of IUI on letrozole/femara. I thought I would share my experience this month after the IUI. I am currently 12dpo, still BFN as of this morning testing.
> I am trying not to lose hope although after 10 years of not getting pregnant natural way and first round of IUI last month also ending with very painful AF.
> 
> Here are my symptoms by dpo.
> 
> Dpo1-Dpo5 - seriously constipated. I think it's a result of letrozole and IUI procedure that shocked my body a bit. No other signs.
> 
> Dpo6 - still constipated. I had my progesterone level test done today as I was heading for a trip out of province that night, doctor was fine with it being done dpo6 instead dpo7 as it's usually done. That evening I was feeling like I was gonna get a cold. I felt really drained and weak.
> 
> Dpo7 - finally a BM happened, I couldn't believe something like that would make me feel as happy as a child. &#128540; I thought I would explode like a popcorn! Spent most of the day on the road. My face broke out on my chin. No other symptoms.
> 
> Dpo8 - woke up tired. I don't know if it's from the 11hour trip the day before or something else, but I just couldn't get enough sleep. I was yawning and on and off sleeping all day. BM twice today, very unusual for me, unless I ate something bad. I got the progesterone results - on dpo6 it was 76!!! I guess if I tested on dpo7 it would be over 80 for sure! Happy that I ovulated. Found out it means I probably popped out more than one egg (thanks, letrozole) which raises the chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> Dpo9- mild occasional cramping started in the afternoon. BM unbearable all day. I had to poop every 30 mins or so. So exhausting! Bloated extremely. I eliminated the thought of having a food poisoning because it just did not feel like that. I had terrible cramps on both sides of my ovaries and where my uterus is for the most of the night, accompanied with lower back aches. Hoping for those to be implantation cramps... they felt like AF type cramps, really painful as they usually are when AF shows up. But no AF this time and it's completely unusual for me to get AF cramps a week before AF is due. no CM either. Felt really dry which I was not happy about. I also expected implantation bleeding which did not happen.
> 
> dpo10- still pooping like crazy... I hate it. Still bloated. No big cramps, only occasional cramping here and there with occasional back ache, no CM (!!!!), no implantation bleeding, BUT my BBS started to hurt really bad! Ther were so sore all over at first, than mostly towards the arm pit and around nipples (nipples did hurt a bit, too but not too much). I couldn't sleep normally or even touch them, that's how sore they were. Woke up few times during the night by mild cramps and backache.
> 
> dpo11- BBS still crazy sore. Cramps almost gone, maybe happens here and there. Bloated still. Finally stopped pooping like a duck. Today went only twice. I was drinking like a thirsty camel today. So unusual for me. I feel full in my lower abdomen. CM is still not showing up, it upsets me. I tried to examine my cervix, but I totally suck in that and cannot really tell anything from feeling it. How do you ladies manage to tell?!?! I finally give up on inspecting it. Mad at the CM not showing up at all. Or implantation bleeding - never happened... insomnia for the most of the night. Maybe because of the overthinking..
> 
> 12dpo - finally couldn't take it anymore so I tested this morning, FMU, FRER. Three long minutes ended with a BFN. Soooo disappointed. My partner is already convinced we're out for this month. I am trying to find a straw to hold onto, but I am fearing all my symptoms were result of exhausting trip and high levels of progesterone. I still can feel soreness in my BBS but not like for the past two days. My BM is back to normal. I am still bloated. CM still a no show, very little of it just to keep me from being nail file dry...
> AF is due this weekend - Sat or Sun.... i am hoping I had a late implantation, but those horrible cramps from 9dpo should have already resulted in a positive test (first response FRER is what I used). I dunno if I should still hope or just start preparing for another dreadful AF....

12dpo Addition - soreness in my BBS increased again in the late afternoon. around 6:30 felt a tiny wave of weird nausea, almost like that feeling when you eat too much and then the fullness makes you feel like you are going to throw up but you don't throw up in the end.. lasted for several minutes. Burped few times during those few mins...
Also, I have a habit sitting curled up, my chin resting on my knees - totally was not able to stay in that position today for more than 3 minutes because it would bother me in my pelvic area. I almost had a feeling like my uterus is a bit swollen.. for the entire day I had the on and off kinda gentle pulling type cramps in pelvic area, as well. In the evening I felt something like almost a metal taste in my mouth.
As of yesterday's BFN, I am trying not to excite myself with all the symptoms in case they are phantoms or something other then possible pregnancy (like eating a watermelon and then a paté right after). I am trying to document this 2ww just to compare with a next one, if it comes to that.


----------



## Mona15

FX for you all!

Here it goes:

CD9 - Had an apt with my gyn (a TCM practitioner); she specifically asked me to see her on the 3rd clean day after AF. Said my egg is formed and should BD the same night. She then put some heating pack on my tummy to help the egg. BD that night but not the following.
CD11-14 BD
O was probably on CD13

1-2dpo: had a cold, slightly feverish, tender bbs, white cm

3-4dpo: pulling sensations in tummy, frequent #2, bbs seem fuller and rounder

5dpo: mild cramps, burning ovaries, headache, feeling warmer than usual, dry mouth, cramps more intense in late morning, just like pms only AF isnt due for 10 more days. Symptoms went on and off during the day.

6dpo: mild cramps, hunger, back pain - more intense in the evening

7dpo: mild cramps and back pain

8dpo: somewhat sharp ovary pain in the late afternoon

9dpo: nothing

10dpo: cramps cramps cramps, probably just AF on her way, she's due in 5d

11dpo: craaaamps, although not that strong, weird gurgle in lower belly


----------



## Oc23

Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September. 

I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.

1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before. 

2 DPO Creamy thick CM

3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.

4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.

5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.

6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.

7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM 

8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.

9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.

10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.

Today:
11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.

AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!


----------



## AllyMV88

Not sure the exact day I O'd, but according to Ovia Fertility my highest fertile day was Sept 4/CD 21. 
I had EWCM starting Sept 3.

1 DPO- right side pelvic pain, EWCM. 

2 DPO- watery CM, had sex on this day. 

3 DPO- had a little EWCM. No other symptoms 

4 DPO- watery CM. low back aches and bloating. 

5 DPO- creamy CM, bloated, little cramps. 

6 DPO- Creamy cm, tired.

7 DPO- watery CM. Had a busy day so didn't really notice symptoms 

8 DPO- watery CM, appetite increase, low back pain,cramps, nipples a little sore. Had sex.

9 DPO- watery/creamy CM, super exhausted. I never take naps and I started taking naps, heartburn, gas and cramps. Nipples a little sore. VIVID DREAMS START. 

10 DPO- same CM has before. Diarrhea, Gas, back aches, cramps, super fatigue. More vivid dreams at night. 

11 DPO- creamy CM, same symptoms as day before but nausea starts. No diarrhea. 

12 DPO- creamy CM, left on panties as well. Gas, fatigue, back pain, cramps, more nausea. 

13 DPO- same symptoms as day before but started to get dizzy. 

14 DPO (AF DUE TODAY) - no AF as of yet,usually comes in the morning. Watery/creamy CM. a bit of nausea. Edit: took test in afternoon, BFN. still no sign of AF

15 DPO (AF 1 DAY LATE)- globs of yellowish CM, looks like mucus/egg whites, some low abdominal cramping early morning, nausea, diarrhea. Took CB digi test, test was a dud. Will update more as day goes on. EDIT: started to get egg whitish CM with pink spotting, dull lower back aches.

The witch came today at 15dpo.


----------



## RawrGirl

*CD 6-8 POAS OPK:N

CD 9, 14, 15 -- BD / POAS OPK:N

CD 16 -- POAS OPK / BD

CD 17 -- POAS OPK:N / Assumed Ovulation Day / HR = 68 BPM

CD 18 -- 1 DPO BD (for good luck)

CD 19 -- 2 DPO

CD 20 -- 3 DPO -- very vivid dream, slight stuffy nose like getting a cold

CD 21 -- 4 DPO -- vaguely remember a dream / slight stuffy nose

CD 22 -- 5 DPO -- POAS: BFN / slight stuffy nose seemed to go away / Heightened Sense of Smell?

CD 23 -- 6 DPO -- dreamed I was pregnant / sniffly, scratchy throat / HR = BPM 72

CD 24 -- 7 DPO -- no cold symptoms whatsover (maybe from sanding w/o a mask?)

CD 25 -- 8 DPO -- POAS: BFN / Acne flare ups (the last several days now, not sure when I first noticed)

CD 26 -- 9 DPO -- POAS: BFN / Hot Flushes (in face) / scratchy throat 

CD 27 -- 10 DPO -- Test Day / Heightened Sense of Smel

CD 28 -- 11 DPO -- AF DUE / No AF

CD 29 -- 12 DPO -- Very odd sharp cramp when I sat on arm of couch / Hot Flushes (in face) / AF 

CD 30 -- 13 DPO -- NO AF!?!?!?!? / POAS: BFP*


----------



## Nixnax

RawrGirl said:


> *CD 6-8 POAS OPK:N
> 
> CD 9, 14, 15 -- BD / POAS OPK:N
> 
> CD 16 -- POAS OPK / BD
> 
> CD 17 -- POAS OPK:N / Assumed Ovulation Day / HR = 68 BPM
> 
> CD 18 -- 1 DPO BD (for good luck)
> 
> CD 19 -- 2 DPO
> 
> CD 20 -- 3 DPO -- very vivid dream, slight stuffy nose like getting a cold
> 
> CD 21 -- 4 DPO -- vaguely remember a dream / slight stuffy nose
> 
> CD 22 -- 5 DPO -- POAS: BFN / slight stuffy nose seemed to go away / Heightened Sense of Smell?
> 
> CD 23 -- 6 DPO -- dreamed I was pregnant / sniffly, scratchy throat / HR = BPM 72
> 
> CD 24 -- 7 DPO -- no cold symptoms whatsover (maybe from sanding w/o a mask?)
> 
> CD 25 -- 8 DPO -- POAS: BFN / Acne flare ups (the last several days now, not sure when I first noticed)
> 
> CD 26 -- 9 DPO -- POAS: BFN / Hot Flushes (in face) / scratchy throat
> 
> CD 27 -- 10 DPO -- Test Day / Heightened Sense of Smel
> 
> CD 28 -- 11 DPO -- AF DUE / No AF
> 
> CD 29 -- 12 DPO -- Very odd sharp cramp when I sat on arm of couch / Hot Flushes (in face) / AF
> 
> CD 30 -- 13 DPO -- NO AF!?!?!?!? / POAS: BFP*

Yay congratulations xx


----------



## RawrGirl

Thanks!


----------



## Oc23

Oc23 said:


> Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September.
> 
> I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.
> 
> 1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before.
> 
> 2 DPO Creamy thick CM
> 
> 3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.
> 
> 4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.
> 
> 6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.
> 
> 7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM
> 
> 8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.
> 
> 9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.
> 
> 10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.
> 
> Today:
> 11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.
> 
> AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!

*Update*

Was really emotional yesterday evening (11 DPO)

Today, 12 DPO

Woke up to no symptoms, felt absolutely fine, tested BFN. By early morning I had mild AF type cramps and felt like it was definately on the way. Really thick CM today, not loads and not like dry/crumbly, just thick? Mid morning coffee that I had went in the bin as it tasted really bitter today and I couldnt stomach it. By late afternoon I was so bloated I looked about 4 months gone already, been breathless all day and boobs feel huge. They aren't hurting at all though, they just feel really full and firm? They normally feel lumpy before AF but they just feel like they've been pumped with air at the minute. In the last hour I've had a wave of nausea to the point I've tried to make myself sick, but nothing really coming up. Cramps have completely gone, just so bloated and nauseous at the minute. Was utterly convinced that I was out this morning and that AF was sure to turn up on Thursday, now I'm not sure. Am I imagining all this as keep getting BFN?


----------



## Ginaj

Hi,
Very new here! Only on second go of ttc so still relatively hopeful (even though I have taunted myself with coil removal horror stories!) this is a great idea, I have started reading from the first page so think I will have a good distraction for a few tww! 

Anyway, here we go! I estimate that I ovulated on 14th Sept...
1 DPO - nothing 
2-4 DPO - tender BBs and acne (but this is normal for me) also fairly bloated but not sure if this is new. 
5 DPO - some Cramping, bloated, a bit breathless, a sore throat (but probably more to do with the fact I looked after a snotty child yesterday) also a bit nauseas after eating chocolate (may just be related to the sore throat) I've also not been sleeping great but possibly due to my mind being in overdrive! Quite thick creamy CM. 

Will be back to update after I have stalked everyone else's posts! 
Good luck!


----------



## Mona15

*


Mona15 said:
↑

FX for you all!

Here it goes:

CD9 - Had an apt with my gyn (a TCM practitioner); she specifically asked me to see her on the 3rd clean day after AF. Said my egg is formed and should BD the same night. She then put some heating pack on my tummy to help the egg. BD that night but not the following.
CD11-14 BD
O was probably on CD13

1-2dpo: had a cold, slightly feverish, tender bbs, white cm

3-4dpo: pulling sensations in tummy, frequent #2, bbs seem fuller and rounder

5dpo: mild cramps, burning ovaries, headache, feeling warmer than usual, dry mouth, cramps more intense in late morning, just like pms only AF isnt due for 10 more days. Symptoms went on and off during the day.

6dpo: mild cramps, hunger, back pain - more intense in the evening

7dpo: mild cramps and back pain

8dpo: somewhat sharp ovary pain in the late afternoon

9dpo: nothing

10dpo: cramps cramps cramps, probably just AF on her way, she's due in 5d

11dpo: craaaamps, although not that strong, weird gurgle in lower bellyClick to expand...

11dpo: I tested, got a veeery faint line. Cramps are still a thing, BBs are full. Headache. Might be from worrying.

12dpo: BFP! Went to confirm with my gyn, results are coming in two days, will change colours accordingly when it's confirmed. 

Fx everyone!

Just wanted to add that I had vivid dreams, that I clearly remembered the day after, throughout the whole TWW. *


----------



## Oc23

Oc23 said:


> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September.
> 
> I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.
> 
> 1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before.
> 
> 2 DPO Creamy thick CM
> 
> 3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.
> 
> 4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.
> 
> 6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.
> 
> 7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM
> 
> 8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.
> 
> 9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.
> 
> 10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.
> 
> Today:
> 11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.
> 
> AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Was really emotional yesterday evening (11 DPO)
> 
> Today, 12 DPO
> 
> Woke up to no symptoms, felt absolutely fine, tested BFN. By early morning I had mild AF type cramps and felt like it was definately on the way. Really thick CM today, not loads and not like dry/crumbly, just thick? Mid morning coffee that I had went in the bin as it tasted really bitter today and I couldnt stomach it. By late afternoon I was so bloated I looked about 4 months gone already, been breathless all day and boobs feel huge. They aren't hurting at all though, they just feel really full and firm? They normally feel lumpy before AF but they just feel like they've been pumped with air at the minute. In the last hour I've had a wave of nausea to the point I've tried to make myself sick, but nothing really coming up. Cramps have completely gone, just so bloated and nauseous at the minute. Was utterly convinced that I was out this morning and that AF was sure to turn up on Thursday, now I'm not sure. Am I imagining all this as keep getting BFN?Click to expand...

*Update*
Today, 13 DPO

Same as yesterday, woke up feeling fine. Had some minor cramps but nothing too startling. Then, after lunch major feeling of sickness and really bloated. BFN this morning and CM slightly wetter than it has been, but not EWCM like I normally get before AF. Quite gassy today and realised I've been a bit constipated since Monday. Breathlessness again with the bloating. Boobs bloody huge and now starting to ache, but not painful at all. Had a few stabbing pains in my boobs over the last couple of days but nothing painful and it has been very sporadic.

Feel like I'm defo out this month, will test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived when I wake up. Will update tomorrow!


----------



## mickels

I'm new here

Have not had any symptoms whatsoever since ovulation other than today on 9DPO. I've been having the strangest sensation in my belly, almost feels like bloating but I'm not physically bloated. Been finding it extremely hard to stay positive the last 2 days, keep thinking that this is not my month


----------



## RicciFamilia

1dpo:none
2dpo:discharge creamy/liquidy eggwhite sore bbs
3dpo:same as day 2 vivid dreams
4dpo: IB vivid dreams about beaches and water
5dpo: severe headache IB
6dpo: IB cramping
7dpo: IB cramping discharge liquidy nauseous in the am 

Been temping temp is high everyday by 1 degree vs before ovulation

We are TTC for the first time and the ovulation kits didn't show a definite positive so we kind of guestimated when the ovulation actually happened! Hoping for the best!


----------



## Oc23

Oc23 said:


> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September.
> 
> I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.
> 
> 1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before.
> 
> 2 DPO Creamy thick CM
> 
> 3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.
> 
> 4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.
> 
> 6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.
> 
> 7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM
> 
> 8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.
> 
> 9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.
> 
> 10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.
> 
> Today:
> 11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.
> 
> AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Was really emotional yesterday evening (11 DPO)
> 
> Today, 12 DPO
> 
> Woke up to no symptoms, felt absolutely fine, tested BFN. By early morning I had mild AF type cramps and felt like it was definately on the way. Really thick CM today, not loads and not like dry/crumbly, just thick? Mid morning coffee that I had went in the bin as it tasted really bitter today and I couldnt stomach it. By late afternoon I was so bloated I looked about 4 months gone already, been breathless all day and boobs feel huge. They aren't hurting at all though, they just feel really full and firm? They normally feel lumpy before AF but they just feel like they've been pumped with air at the minute. In the last hour I've had a wave of nausea to the point I've tried to make myself sick, but nothing really coming up. Cramps have completely gone, just so bloated and nauseous at the minute. Was utterly convinced that I was out this morning and that AF was sure to turn up on Thursday, now I'm not sure. Am I imagining all this as keep getting BFN?Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today, 13 DPO
> 
> Same as yesterday, woke up feeling fine. Had some minor cramps but nothing too startling. Then, after lunch major feeling of sickness and really bloated. BFN this morning and CM slightly wetter than it has been, but not EWCM like I normally get before AF. Quite gassy today and realised I've been a bit constipated since Monday. Breathlessness again with the bloating. Boobs bloody huge and now starting to ache, but not painful at all. Had a few stabbing pains in my boobs over the last couple of days but nothing painful and it has been very sporadic.
> 
> Feel like I'm defo out this month, will test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived when I wake up. Will update tomorrow!Click to expand...

*Update*
Today
14 DPO So today I'm in a bit of limbo. Had no nausea today, sore nipples and boobs still huge. Woke up to clear skin (normally get a couple of spots the day before or day of AF) and had mild cramps on and off all day. No AF as of yet.

Something weird happened last night though, I checked my CP (high!) And I noticed some pink CM on my finger after (sorry, TMI!) I CM was thick. I checked again and there wasn't any more pink CM and nothing showed on underwear. Very odd. Just check CP again and still high but no pink CM although CM was lotion like. Tested and BFN!!!

If AF isnt here by tomorrow then my plan is, test with another cheapie with FMU tomorrow, if it's BFN wait until AF shows. If it's not here by Saturday morning I will test with something more expensive.. just a waiting game now!


----------



## Oc23

Oc23 said:


> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September.
> 
> I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.
> 
> 1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before.
> 
> 2 DPO Creamy thick CM
> 
> 3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.
> 
> 4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.
> 
> 6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.
> 
> 7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM
> 
> 8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.
> 
> 9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.
> 
> 10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.
> 
> Today:
> 11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.
> 
> AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Was really emotional yesterday evening (11 DPO)
> 
> Today, 12 DPO
> 
> Woke up to no symptoms, felt absolutely fine, tested BFN. By early morning I had mild AF type cramps and felt like it was definately on the way. Really thick CM today, not loads and not like dry/crumbly, just thick? Mid morning coffee that I had went in the bin as it tasted really bitter today and I couldnt stomach it. By late afternoon I was so bloated I looked about 4 months gone already, been breathless all day and boobs feel huge. They aren't hurting at all though, they just feel really full and firm? They normally feel lumpy before AF but they just feel like they've been pumped with air at the minute. In the last hour I've had a wave of nausea to the point I've tried to make myself sick, but nothing really coming up. Cramps have completely gone, just so bloated and nauseous at the minute. Was utterly convinced that I was out this morning and that AF was sure to turn up on Thursday, now I'm not sure. Am I imagining all this as keep getting BFN?Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today, 13 DPO
> 
> Same as yesterday, woke up feeling fine. Had some minor cramps but nothing too startling. Then, after lunch major feeling of sickness and really bloated. BFN this morning and CM slightly wetter than it has been, but not EWCM like I normally get before AF. Quite gassy today and realised I've been a bit constipated since Monday. Breathlessness again with the bloating. Boobs bloody huge and now starting to ache, but not painful at all. Had a few stabbing pains in my boobs over the last couple of days but nothing painful and it has been very sporadic.
> 
> Feel like I'm defo out this month, will test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived when I wake up. Will update tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today
> 14 DPO So today I'm in a bit of limbo. Had no nausea today, sore nipples and boobs still huge. Woke up to clear skin (normally get a couple of spots the day before or day of AF) and had mild cramps on and off all day. No AF as of yet.
> 
> Something weird happened last night though, I checked my CP (high!) And I noticed some pink CM on my finger after (sorry, TMI!) I CM was thick. I checked again and there wasn't any more pink CM and nothing showed on underwear. Very odd. Just check CP again and still high but no pink CM although CM was lotion like. Tested and BFN!!!
> 
> If AF isnt here by tomorrow then my plan is, test with another cheapie with FMU tomorrow, if it's BFN wait until AF shows. If it's not here by Saturday morning I will test with something more expensive.. just a waiting game now!Click to expand...

*Update*
Today 15 DPO
Arghhh feel like im gping


----------



## Oc23

Oc23 said:


> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September.
> 
> I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.
> 
> 1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before.
> 
> 2 DPO Creamy thick CM
> 
> 3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.
> 
> 4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.
> 
> 6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.
> 
> 7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM
> 
> 8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.
> 
> 9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.
> 
> 10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.
> 
> Today:
> 11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.
> 
> AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Was really emotional yesterday evening (11 DPO)
> 
> Today, 12 DPO
> 
> Woke up to no symptoms, felt absolutely fine, tested BFN. By early morning I had mild AF type cramps and felt like it was definately on the way. Really thick CM today, not loads and not like dry/crumbly, just thick? Mid morning coffee that I had went in the bin as it tasted really bitter today and I couldnt stomach it. By late afternoon I was so bloated I looked about 4 months gone already, been breathless all day and boobs feel huge. They aren't hurting at all though, they just feel really full and firm? They normally feel lumpy before AF but they just feel like they've been pumped with air at the minute. In the last hour I've had a wave of nausea to the point I've tried to make myself sick, but nothing really coming up. Cramps have completely gone, just so bloated and nauseous at the minute. Was utterly convinced that I was out this morning and that AF was sure to turn up on Thursday, now I'm not sure. Am I imagining all this as keep getting BFN?Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today, 13 DPO
> 
> Same as yesterday, woke up feeling fine. Had some minor cramps but nothing too startling. Then, after lunch major feeling of sickness and really bloated. BFN this morning and CM slightly wetter than it has been, but not EWCM like I normally get before AF. Quite gassy today and realised I've been a bit constipated since Monday. Breathlessness again with the bloating. Boobs bloody huge and now starting to ache, but not painful at all. Had a few stabbing pains in my boobs over the last couple of days but nothing painful and it has been very sporadic.
> 
> Feel like I'm defo out this month, will test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived when I wake up. Will update tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today
> 14 DPO So today I'm in a bit of limbo. Had no nausea today, sore nipples and boobs still huge. Woke up to clear skin (normally get a couple of spots the day before or day of AF) and had mild cramps on and off all day. No AF as of yet.
> 
> Something weird happened last night though, I checked my CP (high!) And I noticed some pink CM on my finger after (sorry, TMI!) I CM was thick. I checked again and there wasn't any more pink CM and nothing showed on underwear. Very odd. Just check CP again and still high but no pink CM although CM was lotion like. Tested and BFN!!!
> 
> If AF isnt here by tomorrow then my plan is, test with another cheapie with FMU tomorrow, if it's BFN wait until AF shows. If it's not here by Saturday morning I will test with something more expensive.. just a waiting game now!Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today 15 DPO
> Arghhh feel like im gpingClick to expand...

Whoops posted to early! Anyway...

Feel like I'm going mad here! No sign whatsoever of AF... Boobs are hugeee! Still having mild cramps on and off all day. Tested FMU and put in my drawer whilst I got ready, when I looked it had the faintest line but defo a little pink line... now I have convinced myself it was an evap and just not sure what to think at all! Tomorrow morning can't come sooner... 13 hours and counting until testing!


----------



## Oc23

Oc23 said:


> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September.
> 
> I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.
> 
> 1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before.
> 
> 2 DPO Creamy thick CM
> 
> 3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.
> 
> 4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.
> 
> 6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.
> 
> 7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM
> 
> 8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.
> 
> 9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.
> 
> 10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.
> 
> Today:
> 11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.
> 
> AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Was really emotional yesterday evening (11 DPO)
> 
> Today, 12 DPO
> 
> Woke up to no symptoms, felt absolutely fine, tested BFN. By early morning I had mild AF type cramps and felt like it was definately on the way. Really thick CM today, not loads and not like dry/crumbly, just thick? Mid morning coffee that I had went in the bin as it tasted really bitter today and I couldnt stomach it. By late afternoon I was so bloated I looked about 4 months gone already, been breathless all day and boobs feel huge. They aren't hurting at all though, they just feel really full and firm? They normally feel lumpy before AF but they just feel like they've been pumped with air at the minute. In the last hour I've had a wave of nausea to the point I've tried to make myself sick, but nothing really coming up. Cramps have completely gone, just so bloated and nauseous at the minute. Was utterly convinced that I was out this morning and that AF was sure to turn up on Thursday, now I'm not sure. Am I imagining all this as keep getting BFN?Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today, 13 DPO
> 
> Same as yesterday, woke up feeling fine. Had some minor cramps but nothing too startling. Then, after lunch major feeling of sickness and really bloated. BFN this morning and CM slightly wetter than it has been, but not EWCM like I normally get before AF. Quite gassy today and realised I've been a bit constipated since Monday. Breathlessness again with the bloating. Boobs bloody huge and now starting to ache, but not painful at all. Had a few stabbing pains in my boobs over the last couple of days but nothing painful and it has been very sporadic.
> 
> Feel like I'm defo out this month, will test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived when I wake up. Will update tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today
> 14 DPO So today I'm in a bit of limbo. Had no nausea today, sore nipples and boobs still huge. Woke up to clear skin (normally get a couple of spots the day before or day of AF) and had mild cramps on and off all day. No AF as of yet.
> 
> Something weird happened last night though, I checked my CP (high!) And I noticed some pink CM on my finger after (sorry, TMI!) I CM was thick. I checked again and there wasn't any more pink CM and nothing showed on underwear. Very odd. Just check CP again and still high but no pink CM although CM was lotion like. Tested and BFN!!!
> 
> If AF isnt here by tomorrow then my plan is, test with another cheapie with FMU tomorrow, if it's BFN wait until AF shows. If it's not here by Saturday morning I will test with something more expensive.. just a waiting game now!Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today 15 DPO
> Arghhh feel like im gpingClick to expand...
> 
> Whoops posted to early! Anyway...
> 
> Feel like I'm going mad here! No sign whatsoever of AF... Boobs are hugeee! Still having mild cramps on and off all day. Tested FMU and put in my drawer whilst I got ready, when I looked it had the faintest line but defo a little pink line... now I have convinced myself it was an evap and just not sure what to think at all! Tomorrow morning can't come sooner... 13 hours and counting until testing!Click to expand...

17 DPO (although I'm not sure this correct now, I think I may have ov'd on "3DPO" when i had the cramps so might be 14 DPO) I've just had 2 BFP!!! Had a very faint one yesterday but wasn't convinced so tested today with FMU and SMU today and got two distinct lines! Looks like I wasn't going mad after all! Boobs are still big, pretty thirsty and still having mild cramps but feeling fine and happy overall!! So excited, dates would put me at 3+4 days


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats :D


----------



## TTCSK

Cpngrats


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Motherofcorgi said:


> I'll play! :) I don't know exactly what day I O'd but I only BD'd CD 9 and 10 this cycle (hubby is in the process of finishing his notice at his job in Austin to move to Dallas with me and came for a visit one weekend). My cycles are normally 29-31 days but I feel like I may have O'd early this month. My DPO's will be estimates.
> 
> 1-3 DPO Nothing unusual
> 
> 4 DPO Significant fatigue. Did not feel motivated to work out but did it anyway. Had a bit of cramping down low in pelvis and eye started twitching! WTH?
> 
> 5 DPO Even MORE fatigue and very strange vivid dreams. Very little CM, some breast tenderness (odd for me), and cramping. Craving tacos (although not unusual for me lol). Loose stool (ew sorry)
> 
> 6 DPO Crippling fatigue. Unable to focus at work and made a couple of silly mistakes. One my my employees noted that I seemed a bit spacey. Aversion to coffee--skipped it this morning. Had a small wave of nausea today. Loose stool :( more intermittent cramping and breast tenderness. More cracked out, vivid dreams.
> 
> 7 DPO SOOO TIRED. Had coffee this morning but it made me feel sick and I had to eat breakfast very slowly to avoid vomiting. Eye has twitched EVERY DAY since 5 DPO and it's getting so annoying. More intermittent cramping and breast tenderness and weird dreams at night. Very little CM to speak of.
> 
> 8 DPO Can't stand the smell of coffee after yesterday's incident. Very tired! More cramping and breast tenderness as well as bloating and gas now. Day goes by sooo slowly. I am ready to pass out in bed at 7pm but force myself to stay up.
> 
> 9 DPO Woke up at 5am to pee and took a FRER test--BFN :( I know it's early but I'm feeling very down about it. I've noticed that symptoms seem the strongest early in the morning and late in the evening. Had a weird craving in the morning for pretzels and smoked Gouda cheese dip, so I went with it. Also had coffee this morning and it made me feel jittery but not as sick. Eye it still twitching--what in the actual heck?! Random arm muscle twitch in the evening while watching tv too. Feeling sorry for myself because of BFN so I had some wine to relax. I've been so jacked up about this cycle.
> 
> 10 DPO (today) resisted the urge to test. Felt pretty normal this morning aside from some abdominal heaviness, gas, and slight breast tenderness. Had breakfast and coffee and started to feel SICK! Mom was cooking something fragrant downstairs that made it worse :( suddenly felt like I needed to lie down due to fatigue+nausea. I'm laying in bed as I write this. I'm feeling frustrated because symptoms are intermittent and stronger at different times of the day. I'm not really sure how to interpret them. I'm trying not to obsess because I don't want to start imagining symptoms that aren't really there. I'm not really trusting my mind-body connection at the moment. Will update in a few days! I plan to test on Friday (hubby is back for good!). Let's see if I can hold out that long. Lol

Well AF showed up right on time :/ Hopefully this month will be different. :cry:


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Good Morning! 

I just updated my post from last month, and here is this month so far. This time I used the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor for the first time as well as Preseed. I am feeling cautiously optimistic after having felt so betrayed by my body last month :hissy:

The good news is, because I used the CBFM I know almost exactly when I ovulated! Very enlightening considering I O'd much later than I thought I would. The monitor read "LOW' until CD 17 when it suddenly jumped to "PEAK"--on hubby's birthday too! I was so excited :LOL:

1-4 DPO: Nothing to report except for creamy CM after being pretty dry right around O

5 DPO: A little tired...nothing special. Had cramping in the evening down low. They felt like light AF cramps. I've had PMS cramping before and been misled, so trying not to get my hopes up. A bit constipated.

6 DPO: Feeling a little tired, but could be because I woke up to DH's five thousand alarms this morning :coffee: My skin is looking very clear! IT's a nice change considering I'm usually a mess from O to AF. Also constipated :blush:

7 DPO: Dull cramping down low, achy hips, had an orgasm in my sleep :blush: thats a new one for me! Swollen gland under chin

8 DPO: Woke up with a cold/nasal congestion, consitpation, cramps, a little fatigue but nothing to write home about, twingy bbs, a little nausea (could be excitement/anticipation), had some weird dreams last night but thats not uncommon for me during LP.

9 DPO: its getting harder and harder not to test early! Continued cramping, stuffy nose/congestion in the morning, strange dreams, constipation, creamy CM, occasional ache in bbs but nothing severe (last month I had a lot of breast pain and it was a BFN)

10 DPO: I dont remember dreaming last night so hopefully that isnt a bad sign :/, continued stuffiness and cold symptoms, smelly pee, cramping, creamy CM, constipation, brief episodes of nausea (again, could be excitement/anxiety). I think Im going to break down and test tomorrow because my parents are hosting a wine tasting tomorrow night. I think Ill feel better about participating (or not) if I know whats going on! AF is due today or tomorrow, but I took vitamin B6 this cycle to lengthen LP

11DPO: Had a dream about getting a BFP, but tested and got a BFN! :( Feeling SUPER sad and discouraged today. I wanted to cry after testing. Feeling exhausted and still have cold symptoms. I was cranky and a royal b**** to my staff this morning at work because the lobby looked like garbage. So unlike me and SO not cool :/ Still crampingAF must be right around the corner. Feeling depressed and very out.

12DPO: Woke up feeling very tired, feeling icky after wine tasting last night even though I didnt overindulge, bad bout of nausea this morning at breakfastthe smells hit me like a freight train. Nausea and fatigue throughout the day but felt a little better when I went on a walk outside. Cramping is significant and noticeable. Creamy CM and still no spotting or AFI expected to start yesterday or today (CD 30). A 30 day cycle wouldnt be completely unheard of for me, but my last few have been shorter.

13DPO: BFN, feeling less sad about it though. If I am not pregnant, the vitamin B6 I am taking has clearly succeeded in lengthening my LP! Cramping but less than yesterday, fatigue, breakout on my face and back, random bouts of breast tenderness/achiness, BD with hubby (I thought it might bring on AF but it did not), creamy/watery CM, cold symptoms have faded to just a stuffy nose when I wake up.

14DPO: Still no AF! Shes at least 2 days later than normal now. Tested and got BFN on FRER. Feeling frustrated and in limbo :( I just want to know one way or another! Tender Bs, cramping has pretty much gone away, tired, sore throat, still broken out, feel nausea on an empty stomach


----------



## Ginaj

Ginaj said:


> Hi,
> Very new here! Only on second go of ttc so still relatively hopeful (even though I have taunted myself with coil removal horror stories!) this is a great idea, I have started reading from the first page so think I will have a good distraction for a few tww!
> 
> Anyway, here we go! I estimate that I ovulated on 14th Sept...
> 1 DPO - nothing
> 2-4 DPO - tender BBs and acne (but this is normal for me) also fairly bloated but not sure if this is new.
> 5 DPO - some Cramping, bloated, a bit breathless, a sore throat (but probably more to do with the fact I looked after a snotty child yesterday) also a bit nauseas after eating chocolate (may just be related to the sore throat) I've also not been sleeping great but possibly due to my mind being in overdrive! Quite thick creamy CM.
> 
> Will be back to update after I have stalked everyone else's posts!
> Good luck!


I'm back...

6 DPO - Breathlessness
Tired
Woke up in night for toilet 
Wretching in morn after coffee/cleaning teeth 
Bfn

7DPO - craving spicy food. 
Pain in bbs
Cramps 

8/9 DPO - BFN 

10 DPO - faint bfp 

11 DPO - slightly darker bfp 
Cramps
Bbs hurting a bit less but sill achey 
Backache

12 DPO - faint bfp on ic and cb 
Grumpy
Cramps
Nausea and lots of wretching 

13DPO - BFN on digital :(
Af cramps
Bbs feeling better 
Dizzy

14 DPO - today - no AF yet but she normally comes in the afternoon so still time. 
Very dizzy 
Bfn on digital. Fainted of lines on cb but guessing it's an indent or evap. :( 

This is now 2nd month of getting BFPs only to realise AF is very much waiting to catch me &#128577;


----------



## Motherofcorgi

I&#8217;m so sorry Gina! <3 FX that AF stays away!


----------



## evvie

Hi I'm here again, posting my symptoms for the third time. :D
BD 1 day before ovulation, using preseed.

DPO 1-6: Nothing
DPO 7-10: Boobs start to sore DPO 7. As usual 1 week before AF.
DPO 11: Last night had 2 small slices of papaya and didn't drink water after that. Start to feel heaty in the throat. Stuffy throat and nose.
DPO 12-13: Sore boobs continue. Stuffy nose and itchy throat making me cough. Slight dizzy. Bloated and gas.
DPO 14-15: Same as before. Plus had bad heartburn all day. Feels like burping but stuck in the throat burning. Making me hard to breathe.
DPO 16: Today. **BFP** on cheap pregnancy strip. Sore boobs continues. No more heartburn. Good happy mood.
DPO 17: Tested another cheapie strip, also BFP.:happydance: Sore boobs, flu like symptoms. Nothing else feeling completely normal.

The only thing I felt different this time was stuffy throat and nose, flu like symptoms, no cramps, energetic and happy. And sore breast all the way until now. Maybe slight white creamy CM. No implantation bleeding or ovulation cramp also.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Kpen52

1 dpo: Felt warm but very alive and full of energy 

2 dpo: crashed hard. Very fatigued, headache, felt off and like I had a cold 
A bit crampy, bloated and random pain shooting through boobs.
Had a few mood swings and felt unlike myself, fuzzy. Very warm
Throughout the day. 

3 dpo: a little more alive but smelled everything, weird cravings, off and
On feeling fine. Headache was there, cramping was there. 
CM has been stringy, sticky, opaque white, watery since 1dpo 

4dpo: cramping, headaches, body sore, boobs sore, cold symptoms (all 
of the above listed symptoms) 

5dpo: achey, hot at night, pressure in my abdomen, dizzy, stomach unease
(Most of the symptoms listed above still present off and on) 

** I tested today for fun and of course getting BFN. 

It's been over 5 years since my first pregnancy and can't really recall all the symptoms I had my first go around! This is tossing me off for sure! 

* fingers crossed *


----------



## littlemiller

This seems fun! Not sure _exacty_ when I O'd, but here are my symptoms based on when I _think_ it happened. I usually run on a 30-day cycle and according to my calculations and my Ovia app, I O'd on CD 17.

1-3 DPO - Nothing out of the ordinary.​4 DPO - Started feeling extremely tired. A terrible headache and neck pains - dismissed this as I sit at a desk most of the day for work.​5-7DPO - Got hit with a terrible cold which made it really hard for me to pay attention to any pregnancy-related symptoms.​6 DPO - Tested on this day even though I knew that it was way too soon to test - obviously got a BFN.​7DPO - Light twinges and cramping once or twice throughout the day. Didn't pay much attention to it because it was so unnoticeable and only lasted for a few minutes. EDIT: I should also note that this is when I started noticing fuller and heavier Bs.​8DPO - Some more light twinges and cramping. Once again, very mild and not really worth noting. Once again foolishly decided to test. BFN (obviously). Fuller and heavier Bs. ​9DPO (today) - Okay so today I am legitimately cramping - it started out not as strong as I normally do when AF is due, it's much duller, but now it's definitely getting stronger. I also never cramp unless AF is due within the next 24 hours so this is worth noting. B's are now heavy _and_ sore! Either this is implantation-related, or AF is due very shortly... which is odd because I'm only on CD 26. AF _supposed to be_ due this coming Sunday (in 5 days). Stay away! :af: Unless of course, we didn't conceive this month, in which case, let's get it over with so that I can start fresh. *sigh* 

Will report again tomorrow. ​


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Oc23 said:


> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc23 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, this is my first time posting but husband and I have been TTC baby number 1 since April. Came off the pill in Feb and have had 23 day cycles like clockwork since April. This is our 7th cycle and this time round we have BD every other day since I finished AF on 1st September.
> 
> I'm not sure which date exactly I ovulated, my app said Wednesday 6th September but I had EWCM up until and including Thursday 7th so I'm going to count from the 7th. Ovulation could have been 6th 7th or 8th September I think.
> 
> 1 DPO thick line of creamy white CM in underwear. Never noticed this before.
> 
> 2 DPO Creamy thick CM
> 
> 3 DPO Watery CM (not EWCM). In the evening had really strong AF type cramps and back ache for 2-3 hours. Later on in the evening had throbbing feelings down below which I normally get on the day of AF.
> 
> 4 DPO No CM. Woke up to loads of spots on my face and neck; I never normally get this even before AF let alone mid cycle. Frequent urination today. Bloating. Very gassy.
> 
> 5 DPO still gassy, still going to the toilet more often than normal. Very bloated to the point its uncomfortable today. Early afternoon had a strong taste of blood that lasted for about 5 mins. Thought I had imagined it as it didn't come back. Noticed boobs getting bigger, AF due in 9 days.
> 
> 6 DPO not quite as gassy as before but still bloating after eating. Boobs still getting bigger. Had the blood taste again in the evening and definately didn't imagine it this time.
> 
> 7 DPO Sticky, creamy CM
> 
> 8 DPO Heightened sense of smell, no CM. Slight headache but not majorly noticeable. Vivid dream.
> 
> 9 DPO EWCM in the morning (but was after BD so may not be accurate) no more later on in the day. Dizzy spell mid afternoon. Very bloated. Greasy hair. Emotional. Slight headache. Fell asleep at 8pm work up at 12am wide awake til 4am. Vivid dream.
> 
> 10 DPO Woke up to a full blown cold, sore throat and runny nose. Slight headache. Bloating. Breathless (probably because of the bloating) nausea all day, actually sick in the evening. Nose bleed at 10pm. Woke up at 3.30am until 5.30am. Bit of blood out of nose again whilst awake in middle of the night and went toilet twice. Vivid dreams. Very dark and enlarged nipples today. Dull ache on one side lower abdomen. AF due 4 days. No cramps since 3 DPO.
> 
> Today:
> 11 DPO BFN with FMU but had been to the toilet less than two hours earlier when awake in the night (clutching at straws?) Cold gone. Creamy CM. Slight cramps. Strong throbbing sensation again. Nausea still and dizzy all morning. Emotional. Feel like AF coming. Boobs very heavy and large but not sore at all, just heavy.
> 
> AF due Thursday 21st but too impatient so will probably test every day until then anyway. Also worth noting that when I say no CM, I wasnt completely dry (was thick when I checked) but just not enough to be visible in underwear. Will update tomorrow!
> 
> *Update*
> 
> Was really emotional yesterday evening (11 DPO)
> 
> Today, 12 DPO
> 
> Woke up to no symptoms, felt absolutely fine, tested BFN. By early morning I had mild AF type cramps and felt like it was definately on the way. Really thick CM today, not loads and not like dry/crumbly, just thick? Mid morning coffee that I had went in the bin as it tasted really bitter today and I couldnt stomach it. By late afternoon I was so bloated I looked about 4 months gone already, been breathless all day and boobs feel huge. They aren't hurting at all though, they just feel really full and firm? They normally feel lumpy before AF but they just feel like they've been pumped with air at the minute. In the last hour I've had a wave of nausea to the point I've tried to make myself sick, but nothing really coming up. Cramps have completely gone, just so bloated and nauseous at the minute. Was utterly convinced that I was out this morning and that AF was sure to turn up on Thursday, now I'm not sure. Am I imagining all this as keep getting BFN?Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today, 13 DPO
> 
> Same as yesterday, woke up feeling fine. Had some minor cramps but nothing too startling. Then, after lunch major feeling of sickness and really bloated. BFN this morning and CM slightly wetter than it has been, but not EWCM like I normally get before AF. Quite gassy today and realised I've been a bit constipated since Monday. Breathlessness again with the bloating. Boobs bloody huge and now starting to ache, but not painful at all. Had a few stabbing pains in my boobs over the last couple of days but nothing painful and it has been very sporadic.
> 
> Feel like I'm defo out this month, will test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived when I wake up. Will update tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today
> 14 DPO So today I'm in a bit of limbo. Had no nausea today, sore nipples and boobs still huge. Woke up to clear skin (normally get a couple of spots the day before or day of AF) and had mild cramps on and off all day. No AF as of yet.
> 
> Something weird happened last night though, I checked my CP (high!) And I noticed some pink CM on my finger after (sorry, TMI!) I CM was thick. I checked again and there wasn't any more pink CM and nothing showed on underwear. Very odd. Just check CP again and still high but no pink CM although CM was lotion like. Tested and BFN!!!
> 
> If AF isnt here by tomorrow then my plan is, test with another cheapie with FMU tomorrow, if it's BFN wait until AF shows. If it's not here by Saturday morning I will test with something more expensive.. just a waiting game now!Click to expand...
> 
> *Update*
> Today 15 DPO
> Arghhh feel like im gpingClick to expand...
> 
> Whoops posted to early! Anyway...
> 
> Feel like I'm going mad here! No sign whatsoever of AF... Boobs are hugeee! Still having mild cramps on and off all day. Tested FMU and put in my drawer whilst I got ready, when I looked it had the faintest line but defo a little pink line... now I have convinced myself it was an evap and just not sure what to think at all! Tomorrow morning can't come sooner... 13 hours and counting until testing!Click to expand...
> 
> 17 DPO (although I'm not sure this correct now, I think I may have ov'd on "3DPO" when i had the cramps so might be 14 DPO) I've just had 2 BFP!!! Had a very faint one yesterday but wasn't convinced so tested today with FMU and SMU today and got two distinct lines! Looks like I wasn't going mad after all! Boobs are still big, pretty thirsty and still having mild cramps but feeling fine and happy overall!! So excited, dates would put me at 3+4 daysClick to expand...

Congrats!!! I&#8217;m hoping for the same outcome! 14 DPO and still BFN&#8217;s! I&#8217;ve had some of the same symptoms :)


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Evvie, Did you test before 16DPO? :)


----------



## littlemiller

littlemiller said:


> This seems fun! Not sure _exacty_ when I O'd, but here are my symptoms based on when I _think_ it happened. I usually run on a 30-day cycle and according to my calculations and my Ovia app, I O'd on CD 17.
> 
> 1-3 DPO - Nothing out of the ordinary.​4 DPO - Started feeling extremely tired. A terrible headache and neck pains - dismissed this as I sit at a desk most of the day for work.​5-7DPO - Got hit with a terrible cold which made it really hard for me to pay attention to any pregnancy-related symptoms.​6 DPO - Tested on this day even though I knew that it was way too soon to test - obviously got a BFN.​7DPO - Light twinges and cramping once or twice throughout the day. Didn't pay much attention to it because it was so unnoticeable and only lasted for a few minutes. EDIT: I should also note that this is when I started noticing fuller and heavier Bs.​8DPO - Some more light twinges and cramping. Once again, very mild and not really worth noting. Once again foolishly decided to test. BFN (obviously). Fuller and heavier Bs. ​9DPO (today) - Okay so today I am legitimately cramping - it started out not as strong as I normally do when AF is due, it's much duller, but now it's definitely getting stronger. I also never cramp unless AF is due within the next 24 hours so this is worth noting. B's are now heavy _and_ sore! Either this is implantation-related, or AF is due very shortly... which is odd because I'm only on CD 26. AF _supposed to be_ due this coming Sunday (in 5 days). Stay away! :af: Unless of course, we didn't conceive this month, in which case, let's get it over with so that I can start fresh. *sigh*
> 
> Will report again tomorrow. ​

Okay so no AF as of yet *knock on wood*. I checked my cervical position this evening and it seems to be medium height and medium firmness with some minimal creamy cm. Didnt pay too close attention to the opening though. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Motherofcorgi said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I just updated my post from last month, and here is this month so far. This time I used the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor for the first time as well as Preseed. I am feeling cautiously optimistic after having felt so betrayed by my body last month :hissy:
> 
> The good news is, because I used the CBFM I know almost exactly when I ovulated! Very enlightening considering I O'd much later than I thought I would. The monitor read "LOW' until CD 17 when it suddenly jumped to "PEAK"--on hubby's birthday too! I was so excited :LOL:
> 
> 1-4 DPO: Nothing to report except for creamy CM after being pretty dry right around O
> 
> 5 DPO: A little tired...nothing special. Had cramping in the evening down low. They felt like light AF cramps. I've had PMS cramping before and been misled, so trying not to get my hopes up. A bit constipated.
> 
> 6 DPO: Feeling a little tired, but could be because I woke up to DH's five thousand alarms this morning :coffee: My skin is looking very clear! IT's a nice change considering I'm usually a mess from O to AF. Also constipated :blush:
> 
> 7 DPO: Dull cramping down low, achy hips, had an orgasm in my sleep :blush: that&#8217;s a new one for me! Swollen gland under chin
> 
> 8 DPO: Woke up with a cold/nasal congestion, consitpation, cramps, a little fatigue but nothing to write home about, twingy bb&#8217;s, a little nausea (could be excitement/anticipation), had some weird dreams last night but that&#8217;s not uncommon for me during LP.
> 
> 9 DPO: it&#8217;s getting harder and harder not to test early! Continued cramping, stuffy nose/congestion in the morning, strange dreams, constipation, creamy CM, occasional ache in bb&#8217;s but nothing severe (last month I had a lot of breast pain and it was a BFN)
> 
> 10 DPO: I don&#8217;t remember dreaming last night so hopefully that isn&#8217;t a bad sign :/, continued stuffiness and cold symptoms, smelly pee, cramping, creamy CM, constipation, brief episodes of nausea (again, could be excitement/anxiety). I think I&#8217;m going to break down and test tomorrow because my parents are hosting a wine tasting tomorrow night. I think I&#8217;ll feel better about participating (or not) if I know what&#8217;s going on! AF is due today or tomorrow, but I took vitamin B6 this cycle to lengthen LP
> 
> 11DPO: Had a dream about getting a BFP, but tested and got a BFN! :( Feeling SUPER sad and discouraged today. I wanted to cry after testing. Feeling exhausted and still have cold symptoms. I was cranky and a royal b**** to my staff this morning at work because the lobby looked like garbage. So unlike me and SO not cool :/ Still cramping&#8212;AF must be right around the corner. Feeling depressed and very &#8220;out&#8221;.
> 
> 12DPO: Woke up feeling very tired, feeling icky after wine tasting last night even though I didn&#8217;t overindulge, bad bout of nausea this morning at breakfast&#8212;the smells hit me like a freight train. Nausea and fatigue throughout the day but felt a little better when I went on a walk outside. Cramping is significant and noticeable. Creamy CM and still no spotting or AF&#8212;I expected to start yesterday or today (CD 30). A 30 day cycle wouldn&#8217;t be completely unheard of for me, but my last few have been shorter.
> 
> 13DPO: BFN, feeling less sad about it though. If I am not pregnant, the vitamin B6 I am taking has clearly succeeded in lengthening my LP! Cramping but less than yesterday, fatigue, breakout on my face and back, random bouts of breast tenderness/achiness, BD with hubby (I thought it might bring on AF but it did not), creamy/watery CM, cold symptoms have faded to just a stuffy nose when I wake up.
> 
> 14DPO: Still no AF! She&#8217;s at least 2 days later than normal now. Tested and got BFN on FRER. Feeling frustrated and in limbo :( I just want to know one way or another! Tender B&#8217;s, cramping has pretty much gone away, tired, sore throat, still broken out, feel nausea on an empty stomach

15DPO: :witch: :witch: :witch:


----------



## littlemiller

Eugh Im so sorry Motherofcorgi. She got me too and she got me good!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

littlemiller said:


> Eugh Im so sorry Motherofcorgi. She got me too and she got me good!

Aw Im so sorry girl! Were going to make November our b****!


----------



## Nunn2017

Okay this is my first time posting & I absolutely love this thread.. my wife and I have done artificial insemination for the first time. Symptoms are:
1-4 DPO not too much out of the ordinary, I didnt get sore boobs after ovulation which is out of the ordinary for me 

5DPO- a lot of twinges and cramps on the lower left side, SUPER GASSY, really tired. 

6DPO- still feeling the cramps and twinges, Boobs still not sore, creamy cm, and thinking Im starting a UTI. 

7DPO- I go get tested for a UTI, negative.. so really confused about that. Peeing more than usual. And still feel
Like I have or am getting an UTI. Lots of weird pains and tugging in the lower abdomen. 

8DPO- still crampy, cm is more watery, boobs begin to hurt finally, still crampy and just feel off 

9DPO- still super gassy, nothing really new its all the same except my boobs arent sore again. Which is VERY strange

10DPO- all the same symptoms, again no sore boobs decide to test and its a very faint BFP. I get so excited I almost drop the test. 

11DPO(today)- feel super off, all the same symptoms, woke up and my boobs are super sore again, Im actually currently having a mild tooth ache (not sure thats related) watery cm, cervix is high and hard, and a couple red pimple like bumps on my left boob. Tested again the FMU and it was super faint still almost hard to see. 

Im gonna wait a few days and test again. Still have 5 days until Aunt Flo arrives (Im hoping she doesnt)


----------



## angelbump

Im currently 4dpo....
At time of ovulation i had such bad stomach pain i thought i had a water infection but its my fiest month off bc so assume it was just an extra strong ovulation.
1dpo - Af cramps
2dpo - af cramps (moderate now and noticeable all the time) bloated
3dpo - af cramps on and off still noticable, face has broken out in some really sore spots i usually have quite clear skin, sore throat
4dpo - af cramps continue, face looks awful and mother of all headaches has come on this pm, feel like im coming down with something :(
5dpo - cramps still!! Worse today and sore boob around the nipples.
6dpo - cramps again, a few pinchy type pains and feels a bit like round ligament pain when stretching. Boobs still sore. Feeling starving when i shouldnt. Face still looks awful!
Will update with more when i can.


----------



## Kitaz

Hi all, I'm new to this site. Feel a bit alone with ttc as noone else to speak to.

In the first month of ttc, I had every brand new symptom you can think of, cramping, metallic taste in mouth, hot flashes, stabbing pain in boobs. I kept testing and it was always bfn which left me very confused as I knew my body and what I was experiencing wasn't the norm for me. Then I started bleeding and thought well I'm out. But the bleeding was only 2 days (my period is always 5 days) and all my symptoms continued after the bleeding which gave me renewed hope but alas, that cycle was very strange and ended in a heavy AF for me. I strongly believe I may have had a chemical.

So I'm back on the wagon this month! I'm 9dpo at the moment and my symptoms have been so far

2dpo - Shooting pains in bum (thought this was weird), queasiness
3dpo - Cramping
4dpo - Cramping, fatigue
5dpo - Ovary twinges, sharp pain on lower left abdomen, very bloated
6dpo - Vivid dreams, very bloated, cramps, sore breasts, shooting pains in rectum
7dpo - Vivid dreams, bloated, gassy, queasy and burping, sore breasts, pressure in rectum, AF type cramps
8dpo - Bloated, queasy on and off, burping a lot. Sore breasts, cramps. Tested BFN
9dpo - Queasy on and off. Burping

Since my symptoms aren't as strong as my chemical last time, I feel I'm out this month. I'm trying to work on my mental wellbeing as have felt an emotional wreck lately!


----------



## Kitaz

Kitaz said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this site. Feel a bit alone with ttc as noone else to speak to.
> 
> In the first month of ttc, I had every brand new symptom you can think of, cramping, metallic taste in mouth, hot flashes, stabbing pain in boobs. I kept testing and it was always bfn which left me very confused as I knew my body and what I was experiencing wasn't the norm for me. Then I started bleeding and thought well I'm out. But the bleeding was only 2 days (my period is always 5 days) and all my symptoms continued after the bleeding which gave me renewed hope but alas, that cycle was very strange and ended in a heavy AF for me. I strongly believe I may have had a chemical.
> 
> So I'm back on the wagon this month! I'm 9dpo at the moment and my symptoms have been so far
> 
> 2dpo - Shooting pains in bum (thought this was weird), queasiness
> 3dpo - Cramping
> 4dpo - Cramping, fatigue
> 5dpo - Ovary twinges, sharp pain on lower left abdomen, very bloated
> 6dpo - Vivid dreams, very bloated, cramps, sore breasts, shooting pains in rectum
> 7dpo - Vivid dreams, bloated, gassy, queasy and burping, sore breasts, pressure in rectum, AF type cramps
> 8dpo - Bloated, queasy on and off, burping a lot. Sore breasts, cramps. Tested BFN
> 9dpo - Queasy on and off. Burping
> 
> Since my symptoms aren't as strong as my chemical last time, I feel I'm out this month. I'm trying to work on my mental wellbeing as have felt an emotional wreck lately!

I can't edit my post as I'm a brand new member so I'll have to quote for now

9dpo - Noticed a lot of white 'lotion-ny' cm today and I'm still burping. Not sure if the cm means anything... My boobs still sore but less than before but today I went braless. Felt emotional and low.


----------



## Kitaz

Kitaz said:


> Kitaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm new to this site. Feel a bit alone with ttc as noone else to speak to.
> 
> In the first month of ttc, I had every brand new symptom you can think of, cramping, metallic taste in mouth, hot flashes, stabbing pain in boobs. I kept testing and it was always bfn which left me very confused as I knew my body and what I was experiencing wasn't the norm for me. Then I started bleeding and thought well I'm out. But the bleeding was only 2 days (my period is always 5 days) and all my symptoms continued after the bleeding which gave me renewed hope but alas, that cycle was very strange and ended in a heavy AF for me. I strongly believe I may have had a chemical.
> 
> So I'm back on the wagon this month! I'm 9dpo at the moment and my symptoms have been so far
> 
> 2dpo - Shooting pains in bum (thought this was weird), queasiness
> 3dpo - Cramping
> 4dpo - Cramping, fatigue
> 5dpo - Ovary twinges, sharp pain on lower left abdomen, very bloated
> 6dpo - Vivid dreams, very bloated, cramps, sore breasts, shooting pains in rectum
> 7dpo - Vivid dreams, bloated, gassy, queasy and burping, sore breasts, pressure in rectum, AF type cramps
> 8dpo - Bloated, queasy on and off, burping a lot. Sore breasts, cramps. Tested BFN
> 9dpo - Queasy on and off. Burping
> 
> Since my symptoms aren't as strong as my chemical last time, I feel I'm out this month. I'm trying to work on my mental wellbeing as have felt an emotional wreck lately!
> 
> I can't edit my post as I'm a brand new member so I'll have to quote for now
> 
> 9dpo - Noticed a lot of white 'lotion-ny' cm today and I'm still burping. Not sure if the cm means anything... My boobs still sore but less than before but today I went braless. Felt emotional and low.Click to expand...

Ok, 12dpo now. Since 9dpo I've experienced a stuffy nose, coldsore, queasy on/off, thirstiness. I had cramping yesterday but no spotting which was strange. But other than that, I'm not feeling pregnant like I did with the chemical a couple of months ago.

Wishing everyone on here the best!


----------



## bpberger

12DPO: Body aches, fatigue, nausea, headaches
14DPO: Twinges on lower abdomen, headaches, nausea, dizziness, Creamy/Watery CM
15DPO: Dizziness, hot flashes, nausea, fatigue, bloating, Creamy CM


----------



## EllenEmily

9dpo: sharp pain in uterus area when stretching up
10dpo: sharp pain in uterus area when stretching up 
11dpo:boobs slightly sore when touched
12dpo: uterus area feels bruised to touch
13dpo: extremely barely there mild cramps and dry mouth
14dpo: neg test, period cramps, sore to touch breasts, yellow tinge on tissue when wipe and very slight streak of blood, AF incoming 
15dpo: no af as such, but there's light brown on tissue when I wipe and also jelly like discharge that's light brown too...


----------



## Ginaj

Been ttc since July... 

August - all the standard 'pregnancy symptoms' got a faint bfp then the next day af showed.

September- every symptom you can think of, you name it, I definitely had it.... nausea, cramps, acne, vivid dreams, cravings, dizziness, lots of cm - got 5 faint bfps on a range of tests from cheapies to frer. Af showed up as normal. 

October - deleted my tracker, stopped temping, determined to ignore any trace of a symptom, vowed not to buy any tests until 2 days after af as I've wasted so much money on them. 

I roughly knew I would ov in the middle of the month based on previous months and then got ewcm (difficult not to track that when wiping) dtd and tried to forget about it by working lots and sorting DD bday party. 

I have had literally zero pregnancy symptoms (and I am prone to nausea and smells at the best of times), cramping for about a week and all the typical symptoms I get running up to Af which was due on Saturday. 

Last week I was so certain I was out that I went and spent £30 on epo and b6 ready for this month, I have been eating badly and drinking more coffee than should be legal in a mood because 'it's not like I am pregnant anyway'. So today, just to put myself out of my misery I went and bought a £1 test after work. Didn't even take it straight away as thought I would save myself the disappointment, did it this evening after drinking lots of peppermint tea and ... low and behold the clearest and fastest bfp I have ever seen. It came up before the liquid could even reach the control line. 

So there we go girls, no amount of tracking or testing is going to change the result and you really cannot tell based on symptoms! 

Ps. If I am I unlucky enough to have a third month with a bfp then af shows I might just about lose my mind &#128514; But it has never been this dark and fast before &#129310;&#127996;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6210.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Rosslyn

Hello everyone. I'm feeling really alone and anxious about this cycle. It's my second cycle ttc and my few symptoms are as follows:

5dpo: broke out, as per normal while waiting for AF
7dpo: nausea constantly this morning. I'm supposed to have AF sometime next week (fertility Friend says Monday a period tracker app says Wednesday). I have no other signs of AF, normally I'd be cramping a lot by now if it was going to be Monday. Trying not to get my hopes up but I just want to know so badly. Afraid to bring it up with my husband because I don't want him to get his hopes up.
8dpo: headache this morning and cramps that started out barely noticeable to nearly constant. Feel like AF is coming after all.
9dpo: still crampy, told my husband I think we're out this month. I've been kind of dizzy and nauseated but I think there's a stomach thing going around
12dpo: fertility friend says I'm supposed to get my period today. No sign except cramps. Feel nauseated and CP is high and firm. Two bfns.
14dpo: still no AF, still crampy, still nauseated, CP is so high I can't reach. Another bfn.
15dpo: no AF, no nausea, still crampy. No other symptoms to report.
16dpo: I'm now on CD 35 and still no AF. I bought two more FRERs and kept waking up overnight so I finally at a quarter to 4 I took one and bfn. Went back to sleep feeling really depressed and vowing to not test again. Sore boobs, nauseated and just so ready to know what's going on already.


----------



## baby D

1DPO cramps and very irritable 
2DPO cramps and really good mood. Bloated and gassy too.
3DPO cramps and dizzy. Also my nose feels dry and kind of stuffy today.
4DOO woke up with a hot feeling in nipples  breasts not tender to touch though. Lots of sharp cramping on the right side and low down cramps today. Plus a wishy stomach.


----------



## Nola0841

Im currently 5dpo
1dpo - Sore Nipples (Still nursing)
2dpo - bloated, Sore Nipples
3dpo - bloated, Sore Nipples
4dpo - Headache started when I got home from work, feel like im coming down with something, sore throat, sniffles and really tired, Sore Nipples
5dpo - Headache still and feel sick and nauseous, Sore Nipples, mild cramp like pains, increased thirst, (feels like being full and bloated) snored last night (pregnancy symptom my in the past)
6dpo - Woke up and stayed really warm, minor cramp like pains,
7dpo - Woke up and stayed really warm, minor cramp like pains, thirsty
8 dpo - Woke up and stayed really warm, minor cramp like pains, thirsty
9dpo - Woke up and stayed really warm, minor cramp like pains, thirsty, very irritable, faint positive!
10dpo- started spotting and then bleeding later on. Chemical pregnancy
11dpo- dark red blood


----------



## BumblingBee

I think I&#8217;m about 8DPO today.

1dpo - no symptoms
2dpo - ewcm, spotting
3dpo - no symptoms
4dpo - no symptoms
5dpo - fatigue, irritable, small bit of cramping, constipated, bloated, gassy, joint/muscle aches, bbs a little bit sore, feels like I&#8217;m getting a head cold, temp 36.3
6dpo - fatigue, irritable, anxious, bloated, gassy, muscle/joint aches, small bit of creamy cm, slight stuffy nose, feel like I have a head cold, temp 36.5
7dpo - fatigue, irritable, anxious, bloated, head cold seems to have gone, small bit of creamy cm, sharp pain in left ovary (lasted only a few seconds), temp dropped to 36.1
8dpo - :bfn: small bit of creamy cm and cramping, bbs feel fuller but not that sore, temp rose again to 36.5
9dpo - :bfn: no cm, fatigue, small bit of cramping, bbs feeling fuller and a bit sorer, swollen gum, temp 36.7
10dpo - :bfn: with fmu and a frer test, fatigue, swollen gum, temp dropped to 36.3, think I&#8217;m out
11dpo - :bfn: sore bbs, fatigue
12dpo - :bfn: sore bbs, fatigue, temp 36.3
13dpo - AF showed up


----------



## hellojello25

So, I'm here by whoops and am currently in the process of waiting to see if AF shows up. Probably the only one hoping she does as it would be very hard financially wise if we had another baby right now. However, he/she would be very welcome! I didn't know I was pregnant with my son until 6 weeks went by from my last AF and my boobs were incredibly sensitive. I also felt like I was going to fall asleep every moment of every day in the 1st trimester. Those were my only two symptoms (no morning sickness - lucky me!). I've also been recording my cervical position.

7 dpo - twinges in uterus; crampy; and my back has been hurting like crazy the past three days. I think its sciatica, which I had when I was pregnant with my son. I'm also exhausted today. Super early in my cycle though. Cervix mid (not high or low) and soft.

8 dpo - same twinges; crampy, back hurting even worse and traveling to buttock, nipples itched. Did not check cervix.

9 dpo - back hurt even worse. Butt burned. Definitely sciatica. Cervix high and soft. Went Christmas shopping with SO and my son, and I couldn't enter a part of the store because it smelled so bad. But I remember that last year it smelled bad there too, so not sure if it's worth noting.

10 dpo - Feeling pretty good today. Back feels better, not great, but better. Not very crampy. Cervix high and soft. Took a FRER when I got home and got a very very very faint positive...I think lol. Nauseous when I went to bed.

11 dpo - still nauseous. Throat hurts too though so might be getting sick. Sciatica has died down, but still a little painful. Took a FRER this morning and got a very very very faint positive...I think. Going to be waiting until 13-14 dpo to test again as there is only 3 tests in the pack. Talked to my mom and ended up calling my doctor to get a blood test done. I should get the results tomorrow. Took a FRER in the afternoon and the line was faint but definite. I don't think there's much denying that I'm pregnant, but I'll wait to see what the dr says tomorrow.

12 dpo - Super nauseous today, though not sure if because I'm pregnant or nervous. Still waiting for the doctor to call. Did not take a test this morning because I was all out. Doctor finally called :bfp:


----------



## Iwantbabydust

1 DPO- Weird mild twinges in lower tummy 

2 DPO - Dull ache in lower abdomen (pretty mild but intensifies as some points). 
P.S This is cycle #2 trying TTC baby 1!

3DPO - Superr watery CM and a lot of it, sorry for TMI. Cramping has stopped. Very tired, feel like a cold is coming on..great. Seriousy feel like I could sleep forever. update - Had horrid headache last night, but 2 paracetamol kind of did the trick.

4 DPO - Cervix is still high..but some creamy CM and not watery or slippery as yesterday. So I know fertile window is defo closed, as I wasn't 100% sure when I O, was an educated guess, might not even be 4 DPO. 
Also me and OH did the deed, he said it felt really different down there.

5DPO - (This one is gonna be long lol)

In the afternoon, I was standing talking to my OH, as we went christmas shopping, and I had this sudden stabbing/pinching in lower abdomen, it lasted about 4 seconds but was painful enough for me to grab my tummy and say "ouch". I looked at him and he smiled, in that moment I just kind of "knew" I'm pregnant. But I've had that kind of feeling before, and AF came..so I dunno:/ 

I went to my partner's sisters house for a cup of tea, I've been there plenty of times. She has 2 dogs so her kitchen smells a little like dog food, but it's not a horrid smell, it's never really bothered me. But as soon as I stepped in her house, the smell felt super super strong and made me gag. I feel a bit rude because her house is clean, it was just the smell of dog food, it's never bothered me before, and I'm not normally sensitive to smells. 

I went for a pee 5 times in one hour, is that normal? Lol I never need to pee all the time.. even if I drink alot. Wierd thing is, I felt pressure on my bladder, and made me feel as though I was very desperate, but when I went, it was NOT a full bladders worth of wee..hmm..

Also feel like a UTI is coming on. I've suffered with 3 in the past 2 years, and had quite a severe kidney infection a month ago. But it's not sore or uncomfortable..I can't explain it, it's "different"

Some creamy CM, defo not the fertile type. Cervix is still high, even higher that when I O'd.. it's really soft aswell, I've never felt my cervix so soft lol

6DPO - Soo moody and emotional, I cried over nothing. I still have a feeling where I can just tell I'm preggers. Creamy CM. Mild twinges again, I can feel something going on inside me!

7DPO- Mood swings, moody, emotional..you name it :/ I feel so sorry for my partner, I'm so irritable and snappy at the silliest of things. CM was really dry this morning, but there was quite alot in the evening. Felt super nauseous a couple of hours ago, thought I was gonna be sick

8 DPO - Creamy CM, alot of it. Sore boobs, I never get this.. Took very sensitive 10 miu test. very very faint :bfp: !!!!! I'm not gonna turn my post green just yet, I'm gonna test in the morning

9 DPO - very sore Boobies still, more painful than yesterday. Took another test with FMU, and pretty much nothing, there was kind of a shadow, but looked more like an indent or something. But took anotherone an hour ago, there was another super faint line! :) I'm keeping positive, still not going to turn my post green until I get a clear BFP


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo- creamy cm
2 dpo- dry, no symptoms
3 dpo through 6 dpo- got a terrible sinus infection and chest infection, so didn't record symptoms due to illness. I had lots of aches and pains, etc., all of which I'm attributing to illness.
7 dpo, starting to feel better with the infection, incredibly angry and explosive, terrible insomnia
8 dpo- still super angry, terrible insomnia
9dpo- headache, anger gone, terrible insomnia 
I'll update tomorrow


----------



## VioletsMommy

Hi all. TTC here, not sure if I should say TTC #1 or TTC #2 as I lost my DD Violet at 7w2d last year. But anyways, TTC, second cycle, about 8 dpo. 

Symptoms so far:
1 dpo - nada
2 dpo - stressed
3 dpo - nada
4 dpo - backache, constipation
5 dpo - backache, mild cramping, craving chocolate, sore throat
6 dpo - sore throat, nausea
7 dpo - vivid dreams, night sweats (which I ONLY have when PG or Oing), LOTS of nausea, bloating, poor sleep, sore breasts, fatigue, frequent trips to the potty
8 dpo - I have a full blown cold so that accounts for the sore throat. Very poor sleep, saw 7:30 am for the first time in I don't know how long... backache, sore breasts, headache, frequent trips to the potty, and today I cried because of a Christmas ornament. So um, way more emotional than usual, lol.
9 dpo - poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges on the lower right side this afternoon - still no IB but maybe that's good since when I had it with Violet I lost her? 
10 dpo - Still poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges, and TWO migraines today. Last night I was craving chocolate, but when I woke up this morning I wanted nothing to do with anything sweet whatsoever - my mom even mixed up cookies and I declined to eat any! First test day tomorrow, I'm so excited yet nervous!

Will update daily, planning to test Tues. at 11 dpo (BFP with Violet was 10 dpo) BABY DUST ALL AROUND!


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo- creamy cm
2 dpo- dry, no symptoms
3 dpo through 6 dpo- got a terrible sinus infection and chest infection, so didn't record symptoms due to illness. I had lots of aches and pains, etc., all of which I'm attributing to illness.
7 dpo, starting to feel better with the infection, incredibly angry and explosive, terrible insomnia
8 dpo- still super angry, terrible insomnia
9dpo- headache, anger gone, terrible insomnia 
10 dpo- nothing. No cm, no mood swings. Insomnia still, but that's just me. Some nausea, but that's normal for me as well, I'm celiac and suffer from nausea most of the time. 3 more days and af is due.


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo- creamy cm
2 dpo- dry, no symptoms
3 dpo through 6 dpo- got a terrible sinus infection and chest infection, so didn't record symptoms due to illness. I had lots of aches and pains, etc., all of which I'm attributing to illness.
7 dpo, starting to feel better with the infection, incredibly angry and explosive, terrible insomnia
8 dpo- still super angry, terrible insomnia
9dpo- headache, anger gone, terrible insomnia 
10 dpo- nothing. No cm, no mood swings. Insomnia still, but that's just me. Some nausea, but that's normal for me as well, I'm celiac and suffer from nausea most of the time.
11 dpo- nothing all day, period like cramping tonight though. Still suffering from a sinus infection and chest infection, so still feeling sick. Pulled something in my back watering the Christmas tree this morning.


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo- creamy cm
2 dpo- dry, no symptoms
3 dpo through 6 dpo- got a terrible sinus infection and chest infection, so didn't record symptoms due to illness. I had lots of aches and pains, etc., all of which I'm attributing to illness.
7 dpo, starting to feel better with the infection, incredibly angry and explosive, terrible insomnia
8 dpo- still super angry, terrible insomnia
9dpo- headache, anger gone, terrible insomnia 
10 dpo- nothing. No cm, no mood swings. Insomnia still, but that's just me. Some nausea, but that's normal for me as well, I'm celiac and suffer from nausea most of the time.
11 dpo- nothing all day, period like cramping tonight though. Still suffering from a sinus infection and chest infection, so still feeling sick. Pulled something in my back watering the Christmas tree this morning.
12 dpo- bloody discharge this morning, more cramping. Pretty sure af is here. Very sad. Good luck guys.


----------



## Iwantbabydust

VioletsMommy said:


> Hi all. TTC here, not sure if I should say TTC #1 or TTC #2 as I lost my DD Violet at 7w2d last year. But anyways, TTC, second cycle, about 8 dpo.
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 1 dpo - nada
> 2 dpo - stressed
> 3 dpo - nada
> 4 dpo - backache, constipation
> 5 dpo - backache, mild cramping, craving chocolate, sore throat
> 6 dpo - sore throat, nausea
> 7 dpo - vivid dreams, night sweats (which I ONLY have when PG or Oing), LOTS of nausea, bloating, poor sleep, sore breasts, fatigue, frequent trips to the potty
> 8 dpo - I have a full blown cold so that accounts for the sore throat. Very poor sleep, saw 7:30 am for the first time in I don't know how long... backache, sore breasts, headache, frequent trips to the potty, and today I cried because of a Christmas ornament. So um, way more emotional than usual, lol.
> 9 dpo - poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges on the lower right side this afternoon - still no IB but maybe that's good since when I had it with Violet I lost her?
> 
> Will update daily, planning to test Tues. at 11 dpo (BFP with Violet was 10 dpo) BABY DUST ALL AROUND!


Sounds really hopeful! I wish you good luck, please update us!


----------



## VioletsMommy

Iwantbabydust said:


> VioletsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. TTC here, not sure if I should say TTC #1 or TTC #2 as I lost my DD Violet at 7w2d last year. But anyways, TTC, second cycle, about 8 dpo.
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 1 dpo - nada
> 2 dpo - stressed
> 3 dpo - nada
> 4 dpo - backache, constipation
> 5 dpo - backache, mild cramping, craving chocolate, sore throat
> 6 dpo - sore throat, nausea
> 7 dpo - vivid dreams, night sweats (which I ONLY have when PG or Oing), LOTS of nausea, bloating, poor sleep, sore breasts, fatigue, frequent trips to the potty
> 8 dpo - I have a full blown cold so that accounts for the sore throat. Very poor sleep, saw 7:30 am for the first time in I don't know how long... backache, sore breasts, headache, frequent trips to the potty, and today I cried because of a Christmas ornament. So um, way more emotional than usual, lol.
> 9 dpo - poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges on the lower right side this afternoon - still no IB but maybe that's good since when I had it with Violet I lost her?
> 
> Will update daily, planning to test Tues. at 11 dpo (BFP with Violet was 10 dpo) BABY DUST ALL AROUND!
> 
> 
> Sounds really hopeful! I wish you good luck, please update us!Click to expand...

TY! I am testing in the morning, and 10th dpo also brought poor sleep, nausea, backache, twinges, bloating, and (TMI) I haven't pooped in days, lol) Really feeling positive... I've got everything crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## VioletsMommy

I'm sorry brieri :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Iwantbabydust

VioletsMommy said:


> Iwantbabydust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VioletsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. TTC here, not sure if I should say TTC #1 or TTC #2 as I lost my DD Violet at 7w2d last year. But anyways, TTC, second cycle, about 8 dpo.
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 1 dpo - nada
> 2 dpo - stressed
> 3 dpo - nada
> 4 dpo - backache, constipation
> 5 dpo - backache, mild cramping, craving chocolate, sore throat
> 6 dpo - sore throat, nausea
> 7 dpo - vivid dreams, night sweats (which I ONLY have when PG or Oing), LOTS of nausea, bloating, poor sleep, sore breasts, fatigue, frequent trips to the potty
> 8 dpo - I have a full blown cold so that accounts for the sore throat. Very poor sleep, saw 7:30 am for the first time in I don't know how long... backache, sore breasts, headache, frequent trips to the potty, and today I cried because of a Christmas ornament. So um, way more emotional than usual, lol.
> 9 dpo - poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges on the lower right side this afternoon - still no IB but maybe that's good since when I had it with Violet I lost her?
> 
> Will update daily, planning to test Tues. at 11 dpo (BFP with Violet was 10 dpo) BABY DUST ALL AROUND!
> 
> 
> Sounds really hopeful! I wish you good luck, please update us!Click to expand...
> 
> TY! I am testing in the morning, and 10th dpo also brought poor sleep, nausea, backache, twinges, bloating, and (TMI) I haven't pooped in days, lol) Really feeling positive... I've got everything crossed for tomorrow!Click to expand...


I'm gad you're feeling positive, I have a good feeiing for you. Fingers crossed for that BFP! x


----------



## VioletsMommy

Iwantbabydust said:


> I'm gad you're feeling positive, I have a good feeiing for you. Fingers crossed for that BFP! x

Thank you!! Good feelings make me happy! *hopiiiiing*


----------



## chamomiletea

I can't believe I actually get to write this post....it's still so surreal! 

A little backstory:
We have been TTC for about a year now. I have PCOS so I have long, irregular cycles, elevated testosterone, inherent insulin resistance. 
I am, however, of normal BMI and no longer get the cystic acne, blood sugar issues, or hair loss/ excessive facial hair. 
I essentially cured myself of the worst of the PCOS symptoms through a vegan diet and exercise. I did have high insulin, but not anymore as long as I stick to it. :)
The one symptom I couldn't seem to fix was the long irregular cycles and the elevated blood testosterone! Albeit, they did get better, but not enough. So, the last two cycles I have been taking Harmonize Formula (ingredients include Vitex) by natural-fertility-info.com. Man, that website is a life saver. Then this cycle, my BFP cycle, I added acupuncture 1x every 1.5 weeks. 


So here are the symptoms that were different for me and pointed towards that BFP:

No ovulation pains! I always have them, this time nothing
Super bloated around 3DPO - like I looked like I gained 10 lbs in my stomach lol
Cramping on/off (like AF cramps but not as painful) from 6DPO on - I thought this was really strange
Cold! So cold, especially hands and feet - I could not get warm!
No implantation dip, no implantation spotting
Mild Nausea started around 10 DPO - I'd get nauseous in between meals
Hungry, I felt like I had to always eat something from 10 DPO on
Insomnia on and off during the two week wait, I keep waking up 2-3 hours before my alarm (this is very unusual, I'm a very heavy sleeper - I have hypersomnia)
Starting to have hot flashes, 12DPO+
BFP with FMU on 12DPO


I am so excited! :happydance:


----------



## VioletsMommy

Tested this morning FRER. Looks like a BFN. I am feeling discouraged.


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo- creamy cm
2 dpo- dry, no symptoms
3 dpo through 6 dpo- got a terrible sinus infection and chest infection, so didn't record symptoms due to illness. I had lots of aches and pains, etc., all of which I'm attributing to illness.
7 dpo, starting to feel better with the infection, incredibly angry and explosive, terrible insomnia
8 dpo- still super angry, terrible insomnia
9dpo- headache, anger gone, terrible insomnia 
10 dpo- nothing. No cm, no mood swings. Insomnia still, but that's just me. Some nausea, but that's normal for me as well, I'm celiac and suffer from nausea most of the time.
11 dpo- nothing all day, period like cramping tonight though. Still suffering from a sinus infection and chest infection, so still feeling sick. Pulled something in my back watering the Christmas tree this morning.
12 dpo- bloody discharge this morning, more cramping. Pretty sure af is here. Very sad. Good luck guys.
13 dpo- af never came, no spotting this morning. Back hurts, cramps, she's probably still on her way, but let's entertain hope for a little longer. Still congested and lungs hurt. Feel like I can't move without pulling a muscle, very odd. Didn't test this morning because I thought I was out, which to be fair I probably am, but we'll see.


----------



## Iwantbabydust

VioletsMommy said:


> Tested this morning FRER. Looks like a BFN. I am feeling discouraged.

I'm so sorry to hear. Don't feel discouraged, there still can be hope! :) try testing again in a couple of days. Is AF late? x


----------



## tna42

My LP is 13-14 days when I trigger. I guess it's possible that I didn't ovulate the day after the trigger shot, but seems unlikely.

-1dpo - trigger shot @ 6am.
0dpo - ultrasound with 4 big follicles, IUI #3 at 10:30am, fingers crossed!!
1dpo - bloated, crampy, no appetite. Probably from the IUI and so many follicles. bleh.
2dpo - no appetite
3dpo - no appetite
4dpo - no appetite, SO weird for me. I'm a VERY healthy eater. haha
5dpo - cramps, twinges, gassy, nausea
6dpo - bloated, gassy, nausea, watery CM, cervix high and soft
7dpo - bloated, no appetite
8dpo - cervix medium and firm
9dpo - cramps, watery CM, cervix medium and firm
10dpo - lots of twinges, pulling, creamy CM, cervix medium and firm
11dpo - bbt drop, more twinges and pulling, heartburn, creamy CM, cervix high, soft and closed
12dpo - big bbt drop below coverline, cramps, gassy, heartburn, creamy CM, cervix high, soft and closed. Waiting for AF. My temp always drops 1-2 days before AF. Right on time. :(
13dpo - BFN, bbt still low, creamy CM, cervix medium, firm and closed, bloated, cramps, heartburn, nausea, super weepy
14dpo - BFN, huge bbt rise (.8 degrees), red blood when checking cervix but nothing else the rest of the day, cervix low and firm, bloated, crampy, no appetite, gassy, heartburn, super weepy. AF is definitely on her way right?!?
15dpo - 0.1 right in bbt, still BFN, brown CM, cervix medium and firm, bloated, cramps, no appetite, dizzy (so unlike me), super weepy again (cried at a calendar and a commercial!!), fatigue, heartburn, nausea
16dpo - BFN, still no AF, brown CM, finally not nauseous, or crampy. Just overall feeling gross.


----------



## VioletsMommy

Iwantbabydust said:


> VioletsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning FRER. Looks like a BFN. I am feeling discouraged.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear. Don't feel discouraged, there still can be hope! :) try testing again in a couple of days. Is AF late? xClick to expand...

No, AF is not due until Sunday. But I was positive with V at around 10-12 dpo so I was really hoping today was the day. I'm gonna do an IC tomorrow and then another FRER on Thursday. Already ordered a BBT thermometer in anticipation of having to try again next month :-/


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo- creamy cm
2 dpo- dry, no symptoms
3 dpo through 6 dpo- got a terrible sinus infection and chest infection, so didn't record symptoms due to illness. I had lots of aches and pains, etc., all of which I'm attributing to illness.
7 dpo, starting to feel better with the infection, incredibly angry and explosive, terrible insomnia
8 dpo- still super angry, terrible insomnia
9dpo- headache, anger gone, terrible insomnia 
10 dpo- nothing. No cm, no mood swings. Insomnia still, but that's just me. Some nausea, but that's normal for me as well, I'm celiac and suffer from nausea most of the time.
11 dpo- nothing all day, period like cramping tonight though. Still suffering from a sinus infection and chest infection, so still feeling sick. Pulled something in my back watering the Christmas tree this morning.
12 dpo- bloody discharge this morning, more cramping. Pretty sure af is here. Very sad. Good luck guys.
13 dpo- af never came, no spotting this morning. Back hurts, cramps, she's probably still on her way, but let's entertain hope for a little longer. Still congested and lungs hurt. Feel like I can't move without pulling a muscle, very odd.
Cd1- af is here, I'm out. Good luck ladies, I'll be back in a couple weeks. Maybe next cycle.


----------



## bumpbug

Symptoms since 4/5dpo
Tired 24/7
Very lathargic
Back aches. 
Tired. Oh I said that.
Cramps/tugs on and off since 5dpo
Constantly weeing! No increased liquid intake and weeing every 35-1hr
Knee aches? Feel like I need to keep clicking them or they feel restless.
Tired!!!! Yep I know I said it but my god. I feel like I could snooze for hours.
Cold and flu symptoms (runny nose, blocked nose) since 2dpo
Snappy? 
Emotional? I never cry. Ever. Maybe once a year? But have cried 4 times this week.
No sore bbs.
Nausea often during the day (no throwing up, just queezy and off)
I smell everything!
Lack of motivation
From end of Period I had creamy CM, till 2DPO, since then been white watery and LOTS OF IT.
Changing knickers 3x a day. Or feeling like I've wet myself but I haven't.
9dpo today: sooooo cranky! And snappy.
:bfn: this morning. Trying not to think about it.
10-12dpo negatives. Same symptoms.
13dpo :bfp:


----------



## VioletsMommy

Updating my symptoms:

Symptoms so far:
1 dpo - nada
2 dpo - stressed
3 dpo - nada
4 dpo - backache, constipation
5 dpo - backache, mild cramping, craving chocolate, sore throat
6 dpo - sore throat, nausea
7 dpo - vivid dreams, night sweats (which I ONLY have when PG or Oing), LOTS of nausea, bloating, poor sleep, sore breasts, fatigue, frequent trips to the potty
8 dpo - I have a full blown cold so that accounts for the sore throat. Very poor sleep, saw 7:30 am for the first time in I don't know how long... backache, sore breasts, headache, frequent trips to the potty, and today I cried because of a Christmas ornament. So um, way more emotional than usual, lol.
9 dpo - poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges on the lower right side this afternoon - still no IB but maybe that's good since when I had it with Violet I lost her? 
10 dpo - Still poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges, and TWO migraines today. Last night I was craving chocolate, but when I woke up this morning I wanted nothing to do with anything sweet whatsoever - my mom even mixed up cookies and I declined to eat any! 
11 dpo - Severely emotional, crying jags, snapping at niece. Migraines, sleep was just ok, tired during the day but that could be post-emergency dental surgery meds :bfn: in the AM with IC and FRER
12 dpo - Severely emotional again, mood swings like crazy, major fatigue, bloating, minor nausea. :bfn: in the AM with IC

Testing again with FRER tomorrow - will keep everyone posted.


----------



## bumpbug

VioletsMommy said:


> Updating my symptoms:
> 
> Symptoms so far:
> 1 dpo - nada
> 2 dpo - stressed
> 3 dpo - nada
> 4 dpo - backache, constipation
> 5 dpo - backache, mild cramping, craving chocolate, sore throat
> 6 dpo - sore throat, nausea
> 7 dpo - vivid dreams, night sweats (which I ONLY have when PG or Oing), LOTS of nausea, bloating, poor sleep, sore breasts, fatigue, frequent trips to the potty
> 8 dpo - I have a full blown cold so that accounts for the sore throat. Very poor sleep, saw 7:30 am for the first time in I don't know how long... backache, sore breasts, headache, frequent trips to the potty, and today I cried because of a Christmas ornament. So um, way more emotional than usual, lol.
> 9 dpo - poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges on the lower right side this afternoon - still no IB but maybe that's good since when I had it with Violet I lost her?
> 10 dpo - Still poor sleep, bloating, minimal nausea, weird twinges, and TWO migraines today. Last night I was craving chocolate, but when I woke up this morning I wanted nothing to do with anything sweet whatsoever - my mom even mixed up cookies and I declined to eat any!
> 11 dpo - Severely emotional, crying jags, snapping at niece. Migraines, sleep was just ok, tired during the day but that could be post-emergency dental surgery meds :bfn: in the AM with IC and FRER
> 12 dpo - Severely emotional again, mood swings like crazy, major fatigue, bloating, minor nausea. :bfn: in the AM with IC
> 
> Testing again with FRER tomorrow - will keep everyone posted.


Looks promising violet &#10084;&#65039;
Fx


----------



## VioletsMommy

BFN. AF is due on Sunday. I don't think I'll test again unless she's late. Super bummed now and impatient to get to the next cycle. I did order a BBT thermometer so hopefully I can chart more accurately next time. I just can't believe five consecutive days of perfectly timed AI didn't take. :cry:


----------



## bumpbug

VioletsMommy said:


> BFN. AF is due on Sunday. I don't think I'll test again unless she's late. Super bummed now and impatient to get to the next cycle. I did order a BBT thermometer so hopefully I can chart more accurately next time. I just can't believe five consecutive days of perfectly timed AI didn't take. :cry:

I hope the witch stays away!
Could you of ovulated later.??


----------



## VioletsMommy

bumpbug said:


> VioletsMommy said:
> 
> 
> BFN. AF is due on Sunday. I don't think I'll test again unless she's late. Super bummed now and impatient to get to the next cycle. I did order a BBT thermometer so hopefully I can chart more accurately next time. I just can't believe five consecutive days of perfectly timed AI didn't take. :cry:
> 
> I hope the witch stays away!
> Could you of ovulated later.??Click to expand...

I had positive OPKs on 11/30 and 12/1, which would have been CD 13 and 14. I haven't been temping though so that's all I have to go on. BBT thermometer is on its way via amazon.


----------



## Breeaa

Adding mine before I forgot. 

1-4 DPO- nothing at all. 
5 DPO- extremely moody. 
6 DPO- twinges on left side ovary. Sciatic nerve pain. Lightning in my cervix. Emotional crazy. I was crying for an hour after hubby laughed at my symptom spotting. :haha: I realized how ridiculous my reaction was after about 2 hrs of being upset. 
7 DPO- Some pain near right ovary when stretching. :shrug:
8 DPO- :bfn: Loads of super stretchy creamy cm. :shrug: Mild cramping, left side. Sadness/emotional.
9 DPO- cramping throughout day. Sore left breast but I&#8217;m still breastfeeding so it could be related. Lots of stretchy white cm. Tender uterus. :shrug:
10DPO- :bfn: Lots of super stretchy white tinged snot like cm. Feeling discouraged. Some more lightning in cervix.
11 DPO- high softer cervix. Less cm, but same kind. Bad cramps. Headache, and meat smelled gross. Some nausea but I think due to headache.
12 DPO- :bfn: cm dried up. Cramping. Think I&#8217;m out, just waiting for :witch:
13 DPO- Faulty test and my last one. Cm dried up. Cramping. Cervix high. Some nausea, but I haven&#8217;t had much to drink/eat today. Hoping :witch: shows soon so I&#8217;m not stuck waiting and hoping for too long.
14 DPO- No :witch: just yet. Cervix high and closed. Little to no cm. Small cramps. :bfn: :shrug:
15 DPO- Still waiting. Still :Bfn: still cramping.


----------



## VioletsMommy

:witch: is here. Going back to turn my posts red. Here's to hoping for a positive in the new year.


----------



## bumpbug

So sorry violets mummy &#10084;&#65039;
Please stay in the group for Jan baby?!!
Fingers crossed for you xoxoxo


----------



## Iwantbabydust

I already have a post on page 617, but I want to make a briefer version here :coolio:

1 DPO- /Twinges in lower abdomen/

2 DPO - /strong AF-like cramps/ 

3DPO - /Very watery CM/Cramping has stopped/ Very tired/ Feel like a cold is coming/ Tired/ Severe Headache

4 DPO - /High vervix/Creamy CM/ Also me and OH did the deed, he said it felt really different down there.

5DPO - /Short-lived stabbing pains/ weird sense of smell/ peeing ALOT!/Pain/felt like UTI is coming/ Creamy CM/ Very very soft cervix, high too

6DPO - /moody & emotional/ Have that "pregnant" feeling/ Creamy CM/ Mild twinges again

7DPO- Mood swings/moody/emotional/ CM really dry/ Nausea 

8 DPO - Creamy CM/ Sore boobs/ VVV faint :bfp: !!

9 DPO - Not alot, sore boobs

10 DPO - /Tired/ moody/ gonna take another test but I'm scared it won't be darker.

11 DPO - /BFN's :( / sore bbs/ watery,sticky,cloudy CM??!! /

12 DPO - Tired/ woke up and my boobs KILLED/ Very very faint on CB easy <3, testing again (and for the last time) in 3-4 days (when AF is due)

14 DPO - BFN on CB easy :/ AF due tommorow / wierd ache in leg, bum and hip/ feeling sick

15 DPO - No AF Today?! / AF cramping like crazy last night, but no sign of her/

17 DPO - NO AF/ wierd spotting / feel so dizzy/ stuffy nose / emotional!


----------



## bumpbug

I got my :bfp: today :)
13dpo with a FRER


----------



## LO4

1dpo EWCM and some cramping
2dpo Cramps
3dpo Cramps, sore nipples
4dpo Sore nipples
5dpo Sore nipples
6dpo Sore nipples and breasts, hungry, tired
7dpo Sore nipples and breasts, hungry, tired, some cramping
8dpo Sore nipples and breasts, very hungry, tired, some cramping
9dpo Sore nipples, cramping, dizzy, freezing


----------



## Iwantbabydust

Congrats!!!! <3 <3 V v happy for you :)


----------



## twixntofu

First time posting... it's been awhile since last time, hope I get all the jargon right.  Will come back and update. Hoping for my BFP. :) 

Regular cycle usually around 26-28 days. 
Used ClearBlue OPK to determine ovulation and then BD-ed 2 days before, the day of and 2 days after. 

dpo 1: backache, cramp
dpo 2: nothing
dpo 3: cramps
dpo 4: frequent urination (I hope it's not UTI)
dpo 5: frequent urination still...though less intense
dpo 6: frequent urination subsides, prob not UTI (yay!), increased appetite
dpo 7: mild yeast infection
dpo 8: feelings of hot flashes, brief periods of nausea
dpo 9: BFN. bbt dip 
dpo 10: bbt dips again 
dpo 11: BFN. bbt climbs slightly (by 0.05 perhaps), backache, cramps
dpo 12: Ichy nipples, bbt huge drop (by 0.2). I'm guessing I'm out this month. :(
dpo 13: another bbt drop. Hello AF. 

I'll be back here next month. See y'all then!


----------



## ConvivialT

I didn't notice any symptoms until 6-9 dpo
6-9 I had some nausea and back pains along with some cramping
10-13 dpo nausea, fatigue, increased urination, vivid dreams, sore boobs, new Montgomery glands showing, food cravings, headache, white creamy cm
My AF is due tomorrow but I'm a bit scared to test.


----------



## twixntofu

ConvivialT said:


> I didn't notice any symptoms until 6-9 dpo
> 6-9 I had some nausea and back pains along with some cramping
> 10-13 dpo nausea, fatigue, increased urination, vivid dreams, sore boobs, new Montgomery glands showing, food cravings, headache, white creamy cm
> My AF is due tomorrow but I'm a bit scared to test.

Did you test? What's the result?


----------



## brieri1

Hey guys, I'm back. 3rd cycle, I think. 1 dpo today. Thought I'd share again. Let's see how this cycle goes.
1 dpo- no symptoms, had some cramping with ovulation this month though.


----------



## VioletsMommy

Gonna go ahead and start my post for this cycle since I get O symptoms a couple days before.
CD 1-10: As usual
CD 11: Huge migraine in the morning, negative OPK
CD 12: Moderate migraine in the morning, positive OPK. Did AI in the afternoon.
CD 13: Moderate migraine in the morning, VERY positive OPK. Did AI in the afternoon.
CD 14: Beginning of a migraine in the morning, OPK is STILL positive, what the heck is going on?


----------



## twixntofu

Hey guys, after much anticipation, I'm out this month. I'm devastated. I thought I did everything right this month, especially since I used OPK and was able to figure out exactly when is the right time to BD. I should be pregnant but I'm not. I cried a big bucket of tears. I feel like giving up. What more can I do??


----------



## VioletsMommy

twixntofu said:


> Hey guys, after much anticipation, I'm out this month. I'm devastated. I thought I did everything right this month, especially since I used OPK and was able to figure out exactly when is the right time to BD. I should be pregnant but I'm not. I cried a big bucket of tears. I feel like giving up. What more can I do??

Grieve for what you feel was taken from you (and yes, you are allowed to grieve not getting pregnant. I do it every month that I don't conceive) and then try, try again. After 2 failed cycles I've started charting my temperature and I think as it turns out I may ovulate a little later than I thought based just on OPKs, so hoping to get the timing even better. Remember even with timed BD there is only about a 20% chance of conceiving in any given cycle. My doctor says not to worry for 6-9 months, and of course I worry before that, that's what I do best, and I do have several down days every time I'm not pregnant, but then I keep trying because I want this bad enough to fight. Take some time, take care of yourself, take a hot bath, try to remind yourself that even when we lose the battle, we can still win the war. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Im 7dpo and got cramps today with lots of CM


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples


----------



## VioletsMommy

I'm only maybe 2-3 dpo but I had some serious nausea tonight. I had a lot with Violet.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

9dpo - symptoms have vanished &#128533;&#128533;&#128533; 
Last night I had severe nausea and dizziness but no I have nothing


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating


----------



## VioletsMommy

Does anyone else ever kinda just *know*? I knew I was pregnant with Violet before the test was positive. From the very beginning, I knew she was there, forming inside me. (Yet, for some reason I still had trouble believing the test, to the point where I took three more. I think it was just that I couldn't believe my good fortune.) But the last two months when I've tried, I felt nothing like that... but today, ugh, I was more irritable than usual (I was so irritable while I was pregnant with V) to the point where I seriously almost yelled at my brother because he wants a dog and I hate dogs, lol. And I'm craving pretzels, which I haven't eaten since I was pregnant with Violet. I'm only maybe 3-5 dpo (depends on which charting tool you believe) and it's a very faint feeling at this point but I'm surer than I've been since Violet. I believe. I even think it's a boy. Maybe I'm crazy (crazier than I normally am). But maybe not. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

VioletsMommy said:


> Does anyone else ever kinda just *know*? I knew I was pregnant with Violet before the test was positive. From the very beginning, I knew she was there, forming inside me. (Yet, for some reason I still had trouble believing the test, to the point where I took three more. I think it was just that I couldn't believe my good fortune.) But the last two months when I've tried, I felt nothing like that... but today, ugh, I was more irritable than usual (I was so irritable while I was pregnant with V) to the point where I seriously almost yelled at my brother because he wants a dog and I hate dogs, lol. And I'm craving pretzels, which I haven't eaten since I was pregnant with Violet. I'm only maybe 3-5 dpo (depends on which charting tool you believe) and it's a very faint feeling at this point but I'm surer than I've been since Violet. I believe. I even think it's a boy. Maybe I'm crazy (crazier than I normally am). But maybe not. Fingers crossed!

I did. Yesterday 9dpo I noticed my boobs were so veiny and id gone off coffee just like I did with my son so I tested last night knowing it would proberly be negative but it wasnt I was right. I got my first faint pos 
Hoping you get yours too


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive (why only one?), lots of what I think is creamy cm (correct me please if I'm wrong, so tmi, it's white and thick, but watery enough to leave wet patches in my underwear without any color to them, but has some stretch to it, like less than half an inch of stretch?), very tired, but my son got up in the middle of the night and got up an hour and a half early this morning.


----------



## Baader

I am currently 4 DPO. Trying for number 3 baby. So far 7 months of TTC.
1 dpo : AF like cramping but not as bad if it was actual AF cramping.
2 dpo : more dull cramps. All day
3 dpo : cramping on and off. Tired. Gassy as hell. Upset stumach and acid reflux. Also alot of discharge.... Very odd. And very cranky! Someone chewing was almost setting me off like wth? Totally not like me at all
4 DPO: cramps. Upset stumach. Alot of discharge. Blood when brushing teeth ( never happens it was alot too....) Felt sick when I woke up and went away and aga about 10 minutes ago. Hungry but no apatite at all. And I could go back to bed and pass out if I had the chance. Also finally my boobs hurt. Which is so weird. They always hurt day after I ovulate. And they feel bigger and darker....I know to soon. Right? 
And I am so bad today I am gassy it's gross. Like I could kill someone with these farts &#65533;&#65533; rotten egg. Bla
Update: eekk I just had a hot flash. Or at least that's what it was. My whole face neck and chest was on fire. It was the most weirdest sensation I have ever had. I swear to god this better be a sign or I'm going to doc to get checked out. Still tons of snot like discharge too. It's so baziarr and feel like I'm going to be sick. Maybe flu. Calm down. Maybe I'm coming down with the flu.


----------



## VioletsMommy

So I'm currently 6 dpo according to FF. Did AI on CD 12-15. 
1-2 dpo - nada
3 dpo - nausea
4 dpo - sensation that it's just.... happening. That it's right this time. I don't know. Good feeling.
5 dpo - Increased irritability, nonstop pretzel eating.
6 dpo - Today. Irritable as hell (as I was with V) and craving pretzels. I ate them all and I went to two stores and they didn't have them and I almost went off on a random driver because frustration due to pretzel-less-ness. Holy moly if I am pregnant, this is gonna be a looooong 9 months! But fingers crossed...


----------



## brieri1

Active BnB Member

Join Date: Mar 2012
Posts: 916
Thanks: 126
Thanked 409 Times in 209 Posts
My Mood: 
1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. Af is probably going to be here in a few days.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.


----------



## VioletsMommy

8 dpo now and all I can say is holy mother of sore BBs. Hi there, bean, I know you're in there! Please stick for Mama, okay?

1-2 dpo - nada
3 dpo - nausea
4 dpo - sensation that it's just.... happening. That it's right this time. I don't know. Good feeling.
5 dpo - Increased irritability, nonstop pretzel eating.
6 dpo - Irritable as hell, cravings, sore BBs
7 dpo - See TTC journal for rant about BIL to understand just how irritable I was on this day... lmao. Sore BBs, bad sleep, vivid dreams, night sweats, breathlessness
8 dpo - Not as irritable, but I spent the day largely alone with my new computer. BBs are sore as heck, peeing nonstop, more vivid dreams and breathlessness

I'm actually about to wear a sports bra to bed because my nipples rubbing against my T-shirt is driving me crazy, which feels so ridiculous to me, I haven't had that problem since before puberty :lol:

I just know... I swear, I know.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.
14 dpo' supposed to start af last night or this morning, she didn't show. Normally I spot for a couple days prior to starting, no spotting. Slight nausea, irritable, vivid dreams. Hungry, but can't eat much. Extreme exhaustion. Literally was sitting up right on the couch with my feet on the floor, bentin half and restedmy chest on my legs and my head between my knees. Passed out like that. Took a first response rapid result this morning. I swear I see a line, but I think it might just be my hopeful eyes, it's so faint. I have had a faint line on every test I've taken, I've never had evaps before, but I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Nixnax

The rapid response arent very sensitive. I bought them by mistake once. Good luck on tomorrows test, I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.
14 dpo: supposed to start af last night or this morning, she didn't show. Normally I spot for a couple days prior to starting, no spotting. Slight nausea, irritable, vivid dreams. Hungry, but can't eat much. Extreme exhaustion. Literally was sitting up right on the couch with my feet on the floor, bent in half and rested my chest on my legs and my head between my knees. Passed out like that. Took a first response rapid result this morning. I swear I see a line, but I think it might just be my hopeful eyes, it's so faint. I have had a faint line on every test I've taken, I've never had evaps before, but I guess there is a first time for everything.
15 dpo: can't remember the last time my cycle went this long. Cervix is high, soft and closed. Tired, stressed. At this point I would take af if it just meant I had an answer. Bfn on a frer. No symptoms.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.
14 dpo: supposed to start af last night or this morning, she didn't show. Normally I spot for a couple days prior to starting, no spotting. Slight nausea, irritable, vivid dreams. Hungry, but can't eat much. Extreme exhaustion. Literally was sitting up right on the couch with my feet on the floor, bent in half and rested my chest on my legs and my head between my knees. Passed out like that. Took a first response rapid result this morning. I swear I see a line, but I think it might just be my hopeful eyes, it's so faint. I have had a faint line on every test I've taken, I've never had evaps before, but I guess there is a first time for everything.
15 dpo: can't remember the last time my cycle went this long. Cervix is high, soft and closed. Tired, stressed. At this point I would take af if it just meant I had an answer. Bfn on a frer. No symptoms.
16 dpo: can't believe this it's still going.cervix still high and closed and soft, but Brown blood mixed into my cm, which is still thick and white and creamy and globby. Didn't test today, mostly because I thought af would start. Think I'll wait another day or two before I waste more money on a probably failed cycle. Pretty sad.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.
14 dpo: supposed to start af last night or this morning, she didn't show. Normally I spot for a couple days prior to starting, no spotting. Slight nausea, irritable, vivid dreams. Hungry, but can't eat much. Extreme exhaustion. Literally was sitting up right on the couch with my feet on the floor, bent in half and rested my chest on my legs and my head between my knees. Passed out like that. Took a first response rapid result this morning. I swear I see a line, but I think it might just be my hopeful eyes, it's so faint. I have had a faint line on every test I've taken, I've never had evaps before, but I guess there is a first time for everything.
15 dpo: can't remember the last time my cycle went this long. Cervix is high, soft and closed. Tired, stressed. At this point I would take af if it just meant I had an answer. Bfn on a frer. No symptoms.
16 dpo: can't believe this it's still going.cervix still high and closed and soft, but Brown blood mixed into my cm, which is still thick and white and creamy and globby. Didn't test today, mostly because I thought af would start. Think I'll wait another day or two before I waste more money on a probably failed cycle. Pretty sad.
17 dpo: less spotting than yesterday, some cramping. No af. 5 days late tomorrow.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.
14 dpo: supposed to start af last night or this morning, she didn't show. Normally I spot for a couple days prior to starting, no spotting. Slight nausea, irritable, vivid dreams. Hungry, but can't eat much. Extreme exhaustion. Literally was sitting up right on the couch with my feet on the floor, bent in half and rested my chest on my legs and my head between my knees. Passed out like that. Took a first response rapid result this morning. I swear I see a line, but I think it might just be my hopeful eyes, it's so faint. I have had a faint line on every test I've taken, I've never had evaps before, but I guess there is a first time for everything.
15 dpo: can't remember the last time my cycle went this long. Cervix is high, soft and closed. Tired, stressed. At this point I would take af if it just meant I had an answer. Bfn on a frer. No symptoms.
16 dpo: can't believe this it's still going.cervix still high and closed and soft, but Brown blood mixed into my cm, which is still thick and white and creamy and globby. Didn't test today, mostly because I thought af would start. Think I'll wait another day or two before I waste more money on a probably failed cycle. Pretty sad.
17 dpo: less spotting than yesterday, some cramping. No af. 5 days late tomorrow.
18 dpo: spotting almost entirely gone. No af. Bfn on frer. So frustrated.


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.
14 dpo: supposed to start af last night or this morning, she didn't show. Normally I spot for a couple days prior to starting, no spotting. Slight nausea, irritable, vivid dreams. Hungry, but can't eat much. Extreme exhaustion. Literally was sitting up right on the couch with my feet on the floor, bent in half and rested my chest on my legs and my head between my knees. Passed out like that. Took a first response rapid result this morning. I swear I see a line, but I think it might just be my hopeful eyes, it's so faint. I have had a faint line on every test I've taken, I've never had evaps before, but I guess there is a first time for everything.
15 dpo: can't remember the last time my cycle went this long. Cervix is high, soft and closed. Tired, stressed. At this point I would take af if it just meant I had an answer. Bfn on a frer. No symptoms.
16 dpo: can't believe this it's still going.cervix still high and closed and soft, but Brown blood mixed into my cm, which is still thick and white and creamy and globby. Didn't test today, mostly because I thought af would start. Think I'll wait another day or two before I waste more money on a probably failed cycle. Pretty sad.
17 dpo: less spotting than yesterday, some cramping. No af. 5 days late tomorrow.
18 dpo: spotting almost entirely gone. No af. Bfn on frer. So frustrated.
19 dpo: I know this thread has basically died, but in case someone has a cycle like this, I'm going to finish out until bfp or af. Today is day 5 of spotting so light it doesnt even reach my underwear and its now a tan color and fading fast. If its ib, although seems awfully late for ib to start it can take a week to get a bfp. I'm going to test on Tuesday or Wednesday. Cervix is medium, soft and closed.


----------



## BumblingBee

This is our third month ttc.

November:

1dpo - no symptoms
2dpo - ewcm, spotting
3dpo - no symptoms
4dpo - no symptoms
5dpo - fatigue, irritable, small bit of cramping, constipated, bloated, gassy, joint/muscle aches, bbs a little bit sore, feels like I&#8217;m getting a head cold, temp 36.3
6dpo - fatigue, irritable, anxious, bloated, gassy, muscle/joint aches, small bit of creamy cm, slight stuffy nose, feel like I have a head cold, temp 36.5
7dpo - fatigue, irritable, anxious, bloated, head cold seems to have gone, small bit of creamy cm, sharp pain in left ovary (lasted only a few seconds), temp dropped to 36.1
8dpo - small bit of creamy cm and cramping, bbs feel fuller but not that sore, temp rose again to 36.5
9dpo - no cm, fatigue, small bit of cramping, bbs feeling fuller and a bit sorer, swollen gum, temp 36.7
10dpo - with fmu and a frer test, fatigue, swollen gum, temp dropped to 36.3, think I&#8217;m out
11dpo - sore bbs, fatigue
12dpo - sore bbs, fatigue, temp 36.3
13dpo - AF showed up

January:

Ovulation day: temp 36.1, mild cramping, slight pain on and off in right ovary, ewcm, insomnia
1dpo: Brief pain in lower back, mild cramping, sore bbs, small bit of ewcm
2dpo: temp 36.2, slight pain in bbs, no cm
3dpo: temp 36.0, fatigue, very mild cramping(on and off),sore bbs, muscle aches, small bit of ewcm
4dp: temp 36.6, fatigue, very mild cramping (on and off), sore bbs, muscle aches,irritable, small bit of creamy cm, peeing more often
5dpo: temp 36.7, fatigue, mild cramping, bbs sore and feeling bigger, muscle aches, peeing more often, no cm
6dpo: temp 36.9, fatigue, sore bbs and feeling fuller. Peeing more often
7dpo: temp 36.7, fatigue, very painful bbs, peeing more often, pain in right ovary, couldn&#8217;t finish my dinner(not like me), small bit of creamy cm
8dpo: bfn, temp 36.9, fatigue, sore bbs, peeing more often, small bit of creamy cm, diarrhea, anxiety
9dpo: bfn, temp 36.9, fatigue, sore boobs, insomnia, diarrhea, anxiety, nausea in the morning (think it could be because I took my tablets on an empty stomach), swollen gum
10dpo: bfn, temp 36.9, fatigue, sore bbs, anxiety, sore muscles, dull ache lower abdomen, bfn at night, I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m out this month and AF is on her way
11dpo: bfn, temp 36.8, fatigue, sore bbs, sore muscles, cramps
12dpo: bfn, temp 36.8, fatigue, sore bbs, dull ache on and off lower abdomen
13dpo: bfn with fmu and frer test, temp 36.6, soreness bbs
14dpo: AF started


----------



## brieri1

1-3 dpo: no symptoms
4 dpo: cramping
5 dpo: cramping, sensitive nipples
6 dpo: cramping, sensitive right nipple, exhaustion, bloating
7 dpo: on and off cramps, right nipple still super sensitive, lots of what I think is creamy cm
8 dpo: cramps are gone, bad nausea today, but that could be my autoimmune disease, lots of creamy cm still, nipple sensitivity decreased
9 dpo: creamy cm, all other symptoms have gone. Moody. Tired. 
10 dpo- creamy-ish cm, like ewcm mixed with creamy, low soft closed cervix. No symptoms.
11 dpo- bfn. Feel like I'm out, tested positive at 10 dpo with first 2. Some cramping. Super low cervix, soft and closed. Lots of (tmi) gooey creamy cm. Af due in 2 days.
12 dpo- period due tomorrow. Cramping, creamy cm, anxious. Bfn this afternoon, couldn't test this morning as daughter came downstairs with a fever of102.5°f. Test from yesterday has developed pink second line, with that meant something. I feel out. Think af will be on time.
13 dpo- tested again this morning on a Wal-Mart .88, bfn. Thought af might come today, but she didn't. No symptoms really, just exhausted and irritable.
14 dpo: supposed to start af last night or this morning, she didn't show. Normally I spot for a couple days prior to starting, no spotting. Slight nausea, irritable, vivid dreams. Hungry, but can't eat much. Extreme exhaustion. Literally was sitting up right on the couch with my feet on the floor, bent in half and rested my chest on my legs and my head between my knees. Passed out like that. Took a first response rapid result this morning. I swear I see a line, but I think it might just be my hopeful eyes, it's so faint. I have had a faint line on every test I've taken, I've never had evaps before, but I guess there is a first time for everything.
15 dpo: can't remember the last time my cycle went this long. Cervix is high, soft and closed. Tired, stressed. At this point I would take af if it just meant I had an answer. Bfn on a frer. No symptoms.
16 dpo: can't believe this it's still going.cervix still high and closed and soft, but Brown blood mixed into my cm, which is still thick and white and creamy and globby. Didn't test today, mostly because I thought af would start. Think I'll wait another day or two before I waste more money on a probably failed cycle. Pretty sad.
17 dpo: less spotting than yesterday, some cramping. No af. 5 days late tomorrow.
18 dpo: spotting almost entirely gone. No af. Bfn on frer. So frustrated.
19 dpo correction: af came on full blown this afternoon. This was so stressful. Is there a way to ttc without being so obsessive? I got pregnant so quickly the first couple times and now i cant shake this terrible gut feeling it isn't going to happen at all. This will only be my fourth cycle, but it's so painful. You ladies who do this for years, you are warriors.


----------



## mickels

1-4DPO - nothing
5DPO - dizziness, fatigue, increased appetite, nausea and extremely vivid dreams
6DPO - Cramps, fatigue, increased appetite, nausea and skin breakout
7DPO - Backache, fatigue, nausea
8DPO - really bad constipation, cramps, decreased appetite, fatigue and nausea
9DPO - constipation (but not as bad), cramps, decreased appetite, heartburn, high energy and nausea
10DPO - Bloated, cramps, fatigue, nausea and slightly tender breasts (day of vvvvfl on hpt)
11DPO - Bloated, cramps, high energy, tender breasts and sleep deprivation (probably just excitement over the BFP). Got a darker line on HPT with FMU


----------



## laustiredttc

Cd 14 day I O. very very strong O pains but on my bad side (no tube) so don't hold too much hope for this cycle but so far symptoms are:

1dpo dry cm, a little cramping generally feeling normal
2dpo dry cm, feel cagey today, craving sweet stuff especially chocolate. Slight cramping again.
3dpo slight metallic taste in mouth which lasted about 5 secs, glob of white creamy cm, aches and shooting pains in boobs. Forgot to mention being run down with cold and cough starting 1dpo
8dpo till now cramping on and off.
10do bfn tender boobs, increase in cm
11dpo bfn tender boobs, cramps and
Watery cm


----------



## missielibra

Here we go!

1 - 3 DPO: no symptoms. A little bit of creamy CM that's it.
4 DPO: Tired, so tired. Breasts are sensitive, which only happens usually a week before AF, but I'm still 10 days away. creamy CM.
5 DPO: Tired again, took a nap. More creamy, lotiony CM. Twinges. Runny nose. Sensitive breasts and nipples.
6DPO: Tired, dizzy spell. Runny nose. And TMI a GLOB of creamy cm. Like a TON. As in, I need a panty liner or this goes through the underwear. Sensitive breasts. cramps
7 DPO: Boobs out of control, hot flashes, cold sweat, still creamy CM, tired, vivid dreams, cramps, backache
8 DPO: Temp dip. Boobs, hot flashes, creamy CM, tired, vivid dream, backache, twinges.
9 DPO: Temp back up to pre-dip levels, hot flashes, tired, nausea (TMI: coffee went back up this morning), backache, twinges.
10 DPO: Took an easy @ home test. BFN. Coffee still had me puking. Breasts. Nipples and vagina-ish twitches? Exhausted. Took a 2 hr nap in the middle of the day CM is gone
11 DPO: Maybe faint positive? BBT keeps hiking up. Cannot have coffee. Needed another nap despite sleeping 8 hours. Breasts are freaking killing me. Twinges.
12 DPO: vvfl. Nap, boobs are killing me, I cannot even move. Nausea again. Twinges.
13 DPO: BFP! Same symptoms.  :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Jennbug112

I am replying to this post because I think this tww might actually lead to something. Timing of bd actually worked out and everything:

0 DPO (day of ovulation)- EWCM, had a full, pressure feeling in abdomen at night
1 DPO- nothing
2 DPO- BD, sore BBs (on areola, not nipple or all over) and I had a psoriasis flare up behind my right ear. These 2 things are what prompted me to chart more closely because I haven't had sore bbs ever with the exception of right before AF. I also haven't had issues with psoriasis flareups in years.
3 DPO- sore BBs, psoriasis flare up still
4 DPO- sore BBs
5 DPO- sore BBs, twinges in ovary (right side)
6 DPO- sore BBs
7 DPO- sore BBs (low), BD
8 DPO- sore BBs (medium), pressure-like cramps starting at 10 pm- not the same as menstrual cramps at all. Fell asleep, so not sure how long they lasted through the night
9 DPO- sore BBs, started cramping around 11am and this lasted all day. It was like day of my period cramping, before heavy flow. Very light, no need for pain relievers or heating pad, but definitely cramps. If I wasn't still 5 days early, I would have been worried 
10 DPO- EXTREMELY sore BBs (the only thing that's normal this cycle). To make matters worse, one of the kids I work with for my job kicked me hard in the right tit this evening. It felt like someone lit my boob on fire. Now I can't trust how it feels tomorrow. In the evening I started to have a tugging sensation in my abdomen/uterus area
11 DPO- sore BBs and woke up many times through the night with shooting pains in my rt bb. (Not sure if from being kicked or not) :bfn: on fmu. I think it's still too early if I implanted 8-9DPO like my symptoms suggest. Very tired today
12 DPO. No sore BBs today (alarming), migraine and nausea but that's probably from my migraine, brown mucus in evening
13 DPO- light, bright red bleeding. AF is definitely here. I'm out


----------



## melrenee

ok here we go, TTC # 2, cycle # 7, will update as this 2 week wait draaaaaggggsss on lol

1dpo - cramps on right side, post ovulation pain, sensitive nipples
2dpo - mild cramps, lower backache, fatigue
3dpo - 6dpo - mild cramps in lower right side abdomen, bloating, lower backache
7dpo - sore bbs, pinching / pulling sensations in abdomen, cramping at night on both ovaries, vivid dreams
8dpo - felt nauseous but didn't throw up, sensitive bbs
9dpo - felt nauseous again in the morning but didn't throw up, mild cramping, tired like sooo tired don't want to get out of bed
10dpo - diarrhea, bbs feel heavy, took a test in the am, BFN :( feeling out this cycle...i know there still could be a chance...also, so emotional today! ugh!


----------



## Kay_

<3Ovulation Day<3 - Cervix was super high, cramping/pulling when i sit then move around (possible ovulation cramps)

1DPO - Heavy severe cramping on left side

2DPO - Slight pain on left side, breasts slightly sore, cervix height medium-feels soft

3DPO - Lots of white creamy to water discharge, breasts starting to get sore, cervix height med-open

4DPO - Boiled eggs smells burnt (could have been the pepper), cramping or gas pains on right side, extremely gassy/bubbly feeling on right side, vivid dreams, cervix med, closed,soft 

5DPO - Vivid dream again, waking up with heart feeling racy/anxiety (not related to dream) had this for the past few days and decided to mark it. Breasts are no longer feeling sore, cervix remains closed, med - firm, Stabbing/sharp pain that lasted a few seconds...felt like it came from inside my vagina or something..weird, BBT 36.5C

6DPO - Lots of creamy cervical mucus in the evening, tired, cervix firm and closed - mid height, BBT 36.6C

7DPO - Vivid dream, increase appetite, slightly sore breasts, tired, pinches in upper stomach area, waking temp 36.5c

8DPO - Vivid dream, more pain in left breast than right, stabbing sensation in left side right before my hip bone:shrug: Also woke up to a .3 higher BBT, BBT 36.8C (above coverline)

9DPO - Vivid dreams, sore bbs, little sickness while eating, tired, bloated feeling, BBT 36.5C

10DPO - Vivid dreams again, sore bbs, my cervix ranges from semi-open feeling to close and remains high and again firm to soft depending on when I check it. Tired feeling on and off throughout the day, bloated feeling when I eat, BBT 36.7C

11DPO - Vivid dreams yet again:shrug:, BBT 36.7C, Cervix was still closed and semi-high, Bloating, increase appetite, tired, sore bbs.

12DPO - Vivid dreams, sore bbs, high-closed-firm cervix, BBT 36.8C (above coverline), HPT :bfn:

13DPO - Vivid dream AGAIN which is weird for me this cycle because normally i don't remember my dreams at all! BBT 36.8C, sore bbs, cervix was so high I could barely touch it but managed to figure out it was firm and tightly closed! FX

14DPO - Dreams same as usual, bbs are bigger than usual and sore, nipples are NOT sore. BBT 98.0F OR 36.7C. Cervix is med-closed-firm. Constipated this evening.

15DPO - BBT 36.9C. sore bbs. cervix is med-med-closed. :bfn: on HPT using 2MU 

16DPO - Cervix was high, closed, firm. Sore bbs. BBT 36.8

17DPO - :witch: showed! BBT 36.7


----------



## laustiredttc

laustiredttc said:


> Cd 14 day I O. very very strong O pains but on my bad side (no tube) so don't hold too much hope for this cycle but so far symptoms are:
> 
> 1dpo dry cm, a little cramping generally feeling normal
> 2dpo dry cm, feel cagey today, craving sweet stuff especially chocolate. Slight cramping again.
> 3dpo slight metallic taste in mouth which lasted about 5 secs, glob of white creamy cm, aches and shooting pains in boobs. Forgot to mention being run down with cold and cough starting 1dpo

8dpo lots of tugging in uterus and af type cramps in the night


----------



## Yellowpearl

Good luck ladies!


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo: tired, stayed up too late
2 dpo: sensitive nipples


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
After 2 years of our BFP we have a beautiful little girl 16 months old born October 4th. We struggled with infertility for over 3 years and after several cloned, femara and I jectables cicles we ended up pregnant with inyectables and iui. We started trying again last month, we did injectables but couldnt do iui since ovulation happened on New Years so we did ti and was a bfn cycle :(
This month we did injectables again and had iui 8 days ago, waiting to see our results by February 14th hoping is a bfp!!
So far only few cramping, we had 4 eggs measuring 20 each and did iui and trigger shot. Yesterday and today I been feeling crampy as if AF is in its way but beyond that no more symptoms.
Hopefully we can achieve a BFP soon, TTC is so stressing and also involves lots of emotions.
How you girls doing?


----------



## LeeMcMee

melrenee said:


> ok here we go, TTC # 2, cycle # 7, will update as this 2 week wait draaaaaggggsss on lol
> 
> 1dpo - cramps on right side, post ovulation pain, sensitive nipples
> 2dpo - mild cramps, lower backache, fatigue
> 3dpo - 6dpo - mild cramps in lower right side abdomen, bloating, lower backache
> 7dpo - sore bbs, pinching / pulling sensations in abdomen, cramping at night on both ovaries, vivid dreams
> 8dpo - felt nauseous but didn't throw up, sensitive bbs
> 9dpo - felt nauseous again in the morning but didn't throw up, mild cramping, tired like sooo tired don't want to get out of bed
> 10dpo - diarrhea, bbs feel heavy, took a test in the am, BFN :( feeling out this cycle...i know there still could be a chance...also, so emotional today! ugh!

Wow these are like the same symptoms I have had since 1DPO! Except I have slight constipation instead of diarrhea and I usually have diarrhea at least once or twice a week lol wondering if it's the prenatal vitamins that are constipating me.


----------



## LeeMcMee

-AF due around 02/16 and I THINK I O'd 2/1 - 2/2, so I'm counting 2/2 as 1 DPO...

-O Day: Sore nipples (I also had taken my 1st week of BCP 3 days before O Day because we decided to TTC, so could be from that), twinges around right ovary.

-1 DPO: Constant cramping, tired, excessively thirsty

-2 DPO: Sore nipples (which I still have today and haven't let up), lighter cramping than day before, sore lower back when snowboarding (yes I snowboard lol will stop once I find out I'm pregnant) but could be snowboarding pains.

-3 DPO: Sore nipples, several vivid dreams night before, light cramping, poop has been smelling weird like veggies (could be prenatal vitamins?), high cervix.

-4 DPO: Sore nipples, smelly poop, high & hard CP, tired, thin white CM.

-5 DPO: Sore nipples, high & softer CP, got a dot on the test line of a $ tree test but I assume it was faulty

-6 DPO: Sore nipples, high & soft CP, possibly noticing Montgomery tubercles darker than usual (could be in my head), nipples possibly slightly darker (could also be in my head), took a 3-4 hour nap after work... that's not like me.

-7 DPO (today): Sore nipples, high & soft CP, 'off' feeling in my belly this morning almost like nausea but not quite (could be prenatals or breakfast), vivid dream last night, light cramping, around 11am today OPK was barely visable and then 3 hours later I had a huge glob of EWCM when I went to the bathroom.


Some days I forgot to note some symptoms, but basically since 1 DPO I have been experiencing:

-Light cramping off and on
-Vivid dreams
-Tired
-Sore nipples constantly
-Thin milk white CM when checking CP
-Slight constipation
-Hot flashes for a couple days last week

Note: These could also be side effects of getting off BCP. In this cycle, I took the 1st week of BCP before we decided to TTC so my body is thrown off and I have no clue when I ovulated. I've been taking OPKs all week and I'm not ovulating this week like I thought might happen and OPKs are getting so light I almost can't see test line.


----------



## brieri1

1 dpo: tired, stayed up too late
2 dpo: sensitive nipples

I forgot to keep updating on here. I am now 11 dpo and I got my bright bfp this morning! My symptoms were sleeping like a rock when I'm normally an insomniac, vivid dreams every night, occasional intense cramping, a generally feeling of being wet down there but nothing when I wiped and then yesterday, an increase to my sense of smell and a Charlie horse in my calf which I only get during pregnancy. Good luck anyone who sees this. It was my 4th cycle, we bd'd every other day from my first sign of fertility until after I was sure I ovulated. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Congrats brieri1!! :happydance::happydance:

I just updated my symptoms to add that around 11am today my OPK was super light (I keep checking to make sure I Od ontime a week ago since I messed up my cycle w/ BCP in week 1) and I just went to the bathroom (it's now 2pm) and I had a HUGE glob of EWCM when I wiped. When I wiped and felt that slimy feeling, I literally thought AF came. Then I looked and it was super jelly-like EWCM. It was very stretchy and then I checked my CP and it was still very high. FX:munch:


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
I am so excited to see so many BFP, congratulations!!
So I just broke in to testing about a half hour ago, went to dollar tree and bought 6 htp and used one which was bfn &#128546;
Im only 10 dpiui but since I been feeling crampy and sore down there and my boobs have been feeling heavy I kind of was expecting to see something on the htp but nothing, not even the shadow of a line.. I have the feeling Im out this cycle.
I was looking into my notes from 2016 when we got pregnant and realized I got a BFP at 14 dpo and my nurse asked me to test 18 dpo so I am hopeful that in few days I test again and something good will happen. Hoping AF wont surprise us before and she wont show for whole 9 months hahaha!!
How you girls doing? Anyone tested so far? Any new symptoms??


----------



## laustiredttc

laustiredttc said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> Cd 14 day I O. very very strong O pains but on my bad side (no tube) so don't hold too much hope for this cycle but so far symptoms are:
> 
> 1dpo dry cm, a little cramping generally feeling normal
> 2dpo dry cm, feel cagey today, craving sweet stuff especially chocolate. Slight cramping again.
> 3dpo slight metallic taste in mouth which lasted about 5 secs, glob of white creamy cm, aches and shooting pains in boobs. Forgot to mention being run down with cold and cough starting 1dpo
> 
> 8dpo lots of tugging in uterus and af type cramps in the nightClick to expand...

This cycle bust :bfn: oh well on to next cycle


----------



## VioletsMommy

Cycle 4 (Cycle 3 of AI)
Avoided symptom spotting until about 11 dpo
11 dpo - bright red spotting followed by light brown tinged CM, then gone. Sore breasts
12 dpo - Sore breasts
13 dpo - Positive HPT (FRER) and negative HPT (CBD). Sore breasts, brown to pink discharge increasing throughout the day, light cramping.
14 dpo - Positive HPT (FRER) but lighter, negative HPT (Dollar store cheapies). More brown to pink spotting, small amount of light red tissue passed just before bed.
15 dpo - :witch: from Hades. Chemical pregnancy. :(

Orange because to me a CP is both a BFP and AF, so I didn't know which color to make it. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Iwantbabydust

VioletsMommy said:


> Cycle 4 (Cycle 3 of AI)
> Avoided symptom spotting until about 11 dpo
> 11 dpo - bright red spotting followed by light brown tinged CM, then gone. Sore breasts
> 12 dpo - Sore breasts
> 13 dpo - Positive HPT (FRER) and negative HPT (CBD). Sore breasts, brown to pink discharge increasing throughout the day, light cramping.
> 14 dpo - Positive HPT (FRER) but lighter, negative HPT (Dollar store cheapies). More brown to pink spotting, small amount of light red tissue passed just before bed.
> 15 dpo - :witch: from Hades. Chemical pregnancy. :(
> 
> Orange because to me a CP is both a BFP and AF, so I didn't know which color to make it. :cry::cry::cry:

I'm so sorry :( that's so cruel I bet you really had your hopes up. Good luck next month though!


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, used to on b&b loads but not been on here for probs just over a year (or thereabouts)

So I find myself here again after natural contraception, or rather ntnp (or rather hoping for a little whoopsy baby). 

So I think today I am 9 dpo. Ive had a few unusual symptoms this cycle, so here goes
1-5 dpo - nothing out of the ordinary
6 dpo - constipated 
7 dpo - cramping for small while, then small one off bleed (not enough for a pad but significant on wiping). Also had dizzy episode when turned over in bed (never get dizzy).
8 dpo - few more short lasting dizzy spells through day and again at bed time, crampy/dull ache lasting most of the day. Very moody.
9 dpo - dull mild headache most of the day (although could be due to my daughter having me up a lot last night). Crampy/dull aches on and off all day.


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
Iwantbabydust Im so sorry, Ill be praying for your BFP next cycle!

I was very hopeful this month, we had our iui on January 30th with 4 mature follies and husband count was good however Im 14dpiui and still testing negative on hpt &#128532;
I been having cramps on and off por the past week and back ache but at this point I think Im out, AF hasnt arrive yet but I am due on the 16th or 17th and honestly I dont think we are pregnant which is heartbreaking since we spent so much money on this cycle and we are kind of broke right now. 
Anybody else testing lately? I cant wait to hear good news from you ladies!


----------



## ROmama

Hi ladies. OH and I had some, uh, risky sex right around my estimated OD and I have been having symptoms ever since, so here I am a bit unexpectedly in the TWW! 

LMP 1/26
Estimated Fertile Window 2/4-10 with O Day 2/9
BD 6/8/9

1DPO-tossing and turning all night, vivid dreams including pregnancy dreams, "feeling" my uterus is warm/heavy like I feel it before AF comes, bloating, mild cramping, backache, tired and took a nap on the couch
2DPO-tossing and turning all night, vivid dreams, warm/heavy feeling uterus still, complete loss of appetite/mild stomach-achy feeling, backache, bloating, mild cramping
3DPO-tossing and turning all night, vivid dreams, warm/heavy feeling uterus still, complete loss of appetite/mild stomach-achy feeling (ate 75% lunch, 50% dinner), backache, mild cramping, bloating, frequent urination, cervix really high/hard/closed, snappy/sassy attitude at work which is unlike me
4DPO-slept better last night, still not super hungry/mild stomach-achy feeling, mild backache, cervix still high/hard/closed, somewhat still feeling my warm/heavy uterus

The biggest thing that is unusual aside from my feeling of certainty is my lack of appetite and my lack of symptoms. Normally between O day and AF I am emotional, eat everything in sight, and have sore BBs. I don't normally have the bloating, nor the sensation/awareness of my uterus, which is so unusual to describe. And being basically uninterested in food, eating only because I know it's lunchtime or dinnertime etc, is strange. I am wondering if we caught the egg on our earlier BDs and I'm more like 5/6/7DPO.

Thoughts? :)


----------



## ROmama

ROmama said:


> 4DPO-slept better last night, still not super hungry/mild stomach-achy feeling, mild backache, cervix still high/hard/closed, somewhat still feeling my warm/heavy uterus)

Not sure why I can't edit my previous post, but a 4dpo update - I took an unplanned 3 hours nap after my last post, now back to lack of appetite /mild nausea, sensations of wetness despite only a small amount of CM when checking cervical position.


----------



## Ammer2786

TMI warning. 9 DPO cervix moved lower today. BFN this morning. Is there still hope? Cervix moved lower and feels firm, but opening feels like pursed lips. almost like something is over opening. Any opinions of advice?


----------



## zyara1981

Well the ugly witch just showed up tonight so I will call my RE tomorrow and see what is the next step.
Good luck to all other ladies this cycle and here we go with another round. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BumblingBee

This is our fourth month ttc.

November:

1dpo - no symptoms
2dpo - ewcm, spotting
3dpo - no symptoms
4dpo - no symptoms
5dpo - fatigue, irritable, small bit of cramping, constipated, bloated, gassy, joint/muscle aches, bbs a little bit sore, feels like I&#8217;m getting a head cold, temp 36.3
6dpo - fatigue, irritable, anxious, bloated, gassy, muscle/joint aches, small bit of creamy cm, slight stuffy nose, feel like I have a head cold, temp 36.5
7dpo - fatigue, irritable, anxious, bloated, head cold seems to have gone, small bit of creamy cm, sharp pain in left ovary (lasted only a few seconds), temp dropped to 36.1
8dpo - small bit of creamy cm and cramping, bbs feel fuller but not that sore, temp rose again to 36.5
9dpo - no cm, fatigue, small bit of cramping, bbs feeling fuller and a bit sorer, swollen gum, temp 36.7
10dpo - with fmu and a frer test, fatigue, swollen gum, temp dropped to 36.3, think I&#8217;m out
11dpo - sore bbs, fatigue
12dpo - sore bbs, fatigue, temp 36.3
13dpo - AF showed up

January:

Ovulation day: temp 36.1, mild cramping, slight pain on and off in right ovary, ewcm, insomnia
1dpo: Brief pain in lower back, mild cramping, sore bbs, small bit of ewcm
2dpo: temp 36.2, slight pain in bbs, no cm
3dpo: temp 36.0, fatigue, very mild cramping(on and off),sore bbs, muscle aches, small bit of ewcm
4dp: temp 36.6, fatigue, very mild cramping (on and off), sore bbs, muscle aches,irritable, small bit of creamy cm, peeing more often
5dpo: temp 36.7, fatigue, mild cramping, bbs sore and feeling bigger, muscle aches, peeing more often, no cm
6dpo: temp 36.9, fatigue, sore bbs and feeling fuller. Peeing more often
7dpo: temp 36.7, fatigue, very painful bbs, peeing more often, pain in right ovary, couldn&#8217;t finish my dinner(not like me), small bit of creamy cm
8dpo: bfn, temp 36.9, fatigue, sore bbs, peeing more often, small bit of creamy cm, diarrhea, anxiety
9dpo: bfn, temp 36.9, fatigue, sore boobs, insomnia, diarrhea, anxiety, nausea in the morning (think it could be because I took my tablets on an empty stomach), swollen gum
10dpo: bfn, temp 36.9, fatigue, sore bbs, anxiety, sore muscles, dull ache lower abdomen, bfn at night, I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m out this month and AF is on her way
11dpo: bfn, temp 36.8, fatigue, sore bbs, sore muscles, cramps
12dpo: bfn, temp 36.8, fatigue, sore bbs, dull ache on and off lower abdomen
13dpo: bfn with fmu and frer test, temp 36.6, soreness bbs
14dpo: AF started
After AF I had some spotting and a positive test but then I had more spotting and bfn&#8217;s - must have been a chemical/early miscarriage.

February: 

We weren&#8217;t suppose to be trying this month so I&#8217;m not sure exactly when I ovulated but I&#8217;ll keep track of symptoms here just in case.

O day: cramps in right ovary, lots of ewcm 
1dpo: pain in right ovary, lots of ewcm 
2dpo: no symptoms 
3dpo: small bit of ewcm
4dpo: small bit of ewcm
5dpo: no cm, bbs slightly sore, feeling down and anxious, brief pain in right ovary
6dpo: small bit of creamy cm, bbs sorer and feeling fuller, brief pain in right ovary, still anxious and feeling down
7dpo: sore bbs, feeling down and anxious, fatigue
8dpo: bfn, sore bbs, couldn&#8217;t finish my dinner (although I notice that this happened around the same time last month
9dpo: bfn, sore bbs, fatigue, gassy, diarrhoea, dull ache lower abdomen, brief pain on and off in right ovary, sore legs
10dpo: bfn, temp 36.8, sore bbs, fatigue, gassy, dull ache lower abdomen
11dpo: bfn, sore bbs, fatigue
12dpo: bfn, sore bbs, fatigue, mild cramps
13dpo: bfn, sore bbs, fatigue, mild cramps
14dpo: AF started


----------



## Msharp11686

On 4th round of Clomid, TTC#5 for ~20 months.

Feb 6, 7, 9, 11 and 12 :sex:

Feb 10 +OPK Tons EWCM

Feb 11 O'd-Watery CM, Intense ovary pain, like BAD!!
1DPO-Cramping, no CM noted
2DPO-Cramping, watery CM
3DPO-Cramping,EWCM, Both ovaries killed me if I barely coughed??:growlmad:
4DPO-Cramping, thinner clear CM(not much thou) irritable:dohh:
5DPO-Twinges on both ovaries throughtout day, cramping in between the twinges.
6DPO- Twinges on both sides, cramping as usual
7DPO-Creamy CM, cramps from both sides, dizziness, backache, BFN
8DPO-Creamy CM, Cramps, BFN
9DPO-No CM, BFN
10DPO-Creamy/Thick white CM, BFN, feeling down, but can't help that I just "feel pregnant", sensitive breast
11DPO-No cramping, for once:),breast still sensitive, no CM, not dry just none
12DPO-super emotional, no CM, cramping a lot today, Did not test-tired of effinBFNs:growlmad:
13DPO- No CM, bad headache(which I never get:/), feelings of weakness/fatigue or like sugar was low??, mild cramping, Breast tenderness, feel like I have set out in the sun for too long at times. Don't know if its my sugar or if I'm just getting hot.(Not like, oh I feel hot. Like holy cow I'm roasting in here and my co-worker has a heated blanket on, hot!!) Working nights tonight so will test when I get up today:shrug:


----------



## zyara1981

Hi ladies!
So a little about me:
After almost 4 years ttc we got our BFP on January 2016 and delivered our precious baby girl October 2016. This thread helped me so much to see my symptoms and other ladies symptoms, also to feel that I am not alone and to give and receive support to others like me seeking to achieve the miracle of motherhood. Here I am almost after 2 years starting again ttc #2. We started injectables on December and did ti, January we did letrozole and I jectables and IUI #1 with 4 follies ending in BFN. Today is CD 4 and I am starting letrozole again to attemp another IUI praying this time it wont take as long as last time. I am not getting any younger and also money is not that good so we only have certain number of attempts available. I have PCOS and husband is healthy. I am excited to share my experiences and symptoms with you and also hopeful we all can get our BFP soon.
Thank you for all the support and keep posting your symptoms. Hugs and baby dust to you all!!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Back in the TWW!

1 DPO - No symptoms 
2 DPO - Very faint cramping a couple times, not for long. Extreme exhaustion.


----------



## MarthaN

Hi there ! 

This is mine and DH second cycle trying this time (we tried for 6 months last year with no success and took a break from it). Here are the symptoms I&#8217;ve had since O: 

1-3DPO - had flu, temps were really high because of flu and hard to decipher and symptoms when I felt that awful. 

4-6 DPO- mild cramping in left side of uterus bbt above my coverline but lowering slowly, milky CM, headaches ( I never get headaches I thought they were left over from the flu) 

7dpo- temp dropped below cover line, thought I was having a problem with progesterone levels and for sure thought I was out for this month, still milky CM and headaches and couldn&#8217;t sleep throughout the night. 

8-10 DPO- temps went back up, dull cramps (so weird), nipple started to get slightly sore, headaches, runny nose and couldn&#8217;t sleep through the night (thought I was getting a cold). On 10 DPO DH noticed these weird pore looking bumps around my nipples that have never been there before. Headaches on and off, constipated (sorry tmi) a

11-13 DPO - temp still high, breasts feel full( usual for AF) , nipples still hurting (not normal for AF but has happened a few times so I didn&#8217;t think much of it), more bumps showed up on my nipples, still lots of milky CM (not normal before AF). Full cramps but not like AF cramps. Still can&#8217;t sleep throughout the night (this seriously never happens) nd gassy (gassy is normal for me for AF)

14dpo- AF due today (have not had A cycle that wasn&#8217;t 29 days since I went off BC 2 years ago). Temp still high which never happens Boobs significantly sore, no moodiness (usually so irritable around AF ), waiting all day for AF. No CM. Nipples still sore, really tired (usual for Af) dull aches in my pelvis ( usually have terrible cramps with AF that are hard to handle) . BFN on internet cheapie. Can&#8217;t sleep throughout night, took a internet cheapie test BFN.

15 DPO - boobs so sore I can&#8217;t lay on my front or touch them , they&#8217;re sore majorly on the sides into my armpits, still dull aches in pelvis, some CM but no other symptoms of of or AF but still hungry. BBT still high Still don&#8217;t trust it enough to test, I don&#8217;t want to get my hopes up too much so I&#8217;ll wait till tomorrow if AF isn&#8217;t here I&#8217;ll test. 

16dpo- [COLOR="seagre[COLOR="seagreen"]en"] woke up at 4 am had to pee so I decided to test with FRER got my BFP! [/COLOR][/COLOR]

Good luck 

Martha[/COLOR]


----------



## LeeMcMee

I'm at CD12 and 3DPO, because my cycle was odd this month having Od a week early, and so far:

CD8 - Positive OPK

CD9 - (O day) BD @pm, no symptoms

1 DPO - BD @pm, no symptoms

2 DPO - Driving the 2 hours home from vacation I was ready to fall asleep, had to buy a coffee and this was at 3pm! Maybe light cramps for a second (could have been to poop lol). At night my 15 lb dog was super protective of me, guarding me from my inlaw's dog I'm watching at my house and he has NEVER done that... later he was sleeping against me by my belly, which he also never does. He usually sleeps under the covers but up near my head. Picture below. I didn't think anything of it, just thought it was cute, but sent this pic to my bff last night laughing at his lil nose poking out and she knows I'm TCC and she said maybe he knows! And I forgot dogs can sometimes sense hormone changes, so I googled and it's actually a thing. They lay by your belly and get protective even before YOU know you're pregnant... FX! Or he could have just missed me while I was on vacation. In the pic, the black fabric on the right is my shirt.

3 DPO - Felt a slight wave of nausea this morning while getting ready for work just standing in the bathroom... hadn't eaten or had coffee yet. Mild cramping again for a sec. Kinda low CP. Very light amount of CM, which was milky white and tacky kind of.

4 DPO - EWCM when I wiped, light amount of milk white CM when checking CM. High CP, wet, semi hard. Exhaustion. Frequent urination. Cramping.

5 DPO - EWCM when I wiped, a lot more milk white sticky CM when checking CM. High CP, wet, semi hard. Exhaustion. Frequent urination. Negative OPK - checked it due to the EWCM incase I was wrong about Oing 5 days ago. Cramping all night. Exhaustion lasted all afternoon and night and even took a nap. Been craving McDonald's McChickens and I'm normally a burger gal. Got one today. Thought it would be too early for cravings, but oddly enough I saw a video of a woman who got a BFP and explained her early symptoms before finding out and she also craved McChickens... what?! Lower backache along side cramping. Constipation. Crazy thirsty late at night. Peed a lot.

6 DPO - Creamy CM, still high and wet CP, cramping, tired but not exhausted yet. Will check back to update later.




In the pix below, the OPKs were Mon-Sunday. Friday was my peak and Saturday I Od.
 



Attached Files:







jax.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 17









IMG_E1104.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17









IMG_E1169.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Thought id join in..( I dont temp but going off my app and cervix position/CM I am 5dpo

1-3dpo - awful migraine that just wouldnt budge, UTI, left sided pain 

4-5dpo - thrush &#128529; AF type cramps, tender breasts, really awful nausea and hot flushes

6dpo - Cervix is really high firm and closed, breasts are veiny and tender, heartburn at night.

7dpo - Cervix is really high, closed and really soft. Breasts are veiny, and nipples are mega sensitive! Lots and lots of creamy cm

8-9dpo - Cervix high and closed and wet, breasts so so sore and nipples are darker and bigger?! Heartburn at night and lots of gas pains. 

10dpo - Cervix was low and open (am) by lunch time it was mega high and closed and wet. Breasts are just getting more sore and nipples feel like they are burning with shooting pains. Really bad gas pains in tummy along with a stitch type feeling near my belly button. First time Ive been fatigued this cycle!

11dpo - sore breasts still, Cervix really high closed and really soft, fatigued and pinchy stitch feeling lower stomach. Cm is quite thick

12dpo - breasts really sore, full and itchy nipples, period type pain and heavy feeling in stomach. Cm is creamy, Cervix high soft and closed. Nausea (I was nearly sick in work looking at cereal &#129314;) 

13dpo - breasts still full and sore, period pains. I also feel really wet down there like I am about to get af any minute. Cervix very high and closed


----------



## melrenee

LeeMcMee said:


> melrenee said:
> 
> 
> ok here we go, TTC # 2, cycle # 7, will update as this 2 week wait draaaaaggggsss on lol
> 
> 1dpo - cramps on right side, post ovulation pain, sensitive nipples
> 2dpo - mild cramps, lower backache, fatigue
> 3dpo - 6dpo - mild cramps in lower right side abdomen, bloating, lower backache
> 7dpo - sore bbs, pinching / pulling sensations in abdomen, cramping at night on both ovaries, vivid dreams
> 8dpo - felt nauseous but didn't throw up, sensitive bbs
> 9dpo - felt nauseous again in the morning but didn't throw up, mild cramping, tired like sooo tired don't want to get out of bed
> 10dpo - diarrhea, bbs feel heavy, took a test in the am, BFN :( feeling out this cycle...i know there still could be a chance...also, so emotional today! ugh!
> 
> Wow these are like the same symptoms I have had since 1DPO! Except I have slight constipation instead of diarrhea and I usually have diarrhea at least once or twice a week lol wondering if it's the prenatal vitamins that are constipating me.Click to expand...

aw I see your text turned red, sorry :( last cycle was unsuccessful for me too but now i'm back in the TWW...going to start a new post now. baby dust to you!!


----------



## melrenee

Hi ladies! here we go again with another TWW, hoping it's the last one FX!

FEB 19 - CD 14 - Positive OPK, BD'd (using softcups this cycle, first time trying them out)
FEB 20 - CD 15 (O day) - Negative OPK, BD'd anyway
FEB 21 - 1 DPO - ovulation cramps
FEB 22 - 2 DPO - milder ovulation cramps, BD'd
FEB 23 - 25 - 3-5 DPO - Woke up feeling sick like I was getting the flu again, extremely tired, like couldn't even keep my eyes open while sitting on the floor with my toddler, took a 2 1/2 hour nap when my toddler napped, continued lower back pain at night, so hungry, like always hungry, cramping in lower abdomen, had to get up to pee like 5 times throughout the night
FEB 26 - 6 DPO - wicked cramps in lower abdomen, almost feels like ovulation pain, then a very sharp pinch on the right side, made me stop and take a deep breath. lower backache was killer on this night. still a bit constipated and so tired.
FEB 27 - 7 DPO - woke up from a good sleep so tired, yay.


----------



## LeeMcMee

melrenee said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melrenee said:
> 
> 
> ok here we go, TTC # 2, cycle # 7, will update as this 2 week wait draaaaaggggsss on lol
> 
> 1dpo - cramps on right side, post ovulation pain, sensitive nipples
> 2dpo - mild cramps, lower backache, fatigue
> 3dpo - 6dpo - mild cramps in lower right side abdomen, bloating, lower backache
> 7dpo - sore bbs, pinching / pulling sensations in abdomen, cramping at night on both ovaries, vivid dreams
> 8dpo - felt nauseous but didn't throw up, sensitive bbs
> 9dpo - felt nauseous again in the morning but didn't throw up, mild cramping, tired like sooo tired don't want to get out of bed
> 10dpo - diarrhea, bbs feel heavy, took a test in the am, BFN :( feeling out this cycle...i know there still could be a chance...also, so emotional today! ugh!
> 
> Wow these are like the same symptoms I have had since 1DPO! Except I have slight constipation instead of diarrhea and I usually have diarrhea at least once or twice a week lol wondering if it's the prenatal vitamins that are constipating me.Click to expand...
> 
> aw I see your text turned red, sorry :( last cycle was unsuccessful for me too but now i'm back in the TWW...going to start a new post now. baby dust to you!!Click to expand...

Hey! Yeah last cycle wasn't successful, but I should have figured because I had JUST come off BCP after taking a week of pills. So far doing all right with symptom spotting for this cycle. FX to you as well!


----------



## LeeMcMee

I have never gotten any hint of a line on these tests. I read his in the 5 min timeframe it says. Im 14DPO and AF due yesterday. Testing again in the morning and for now FX
 



Attached Files:







B2FF7B0D-2827-4AEF-93EF-5755F73FBEA1.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 67


----------



## lpjkp

First TWW for me since we decided its time to try for our second LO!

Excited to update throughout the TWW!

Before ovulation- DTD 5,3,2 and 1 day before ovulation-positive OPK on 27/2/2018- think we covered enough bases!!! 

1DPO- Pulling/pinching niggly pain by ovaries- feelfine- breasts a bit sore

2DPO- tired,slightly sore throat and a headache-been working really hard at work, so wondering if Im fighting back something? Fell asleep early.

3DPO- Felt really off since yesterday- feel dehydrated and headachy,and tired- less happy mood than usual,and slight sore throat since yesterday. No sore breasts though! on/off niggles in the ovary area- not sure if I have these on a normal month...whether I have always had these in the LP,and just never been as aware as I am now we are TTC?


----------



## zyara1981

@Leemcmee I am havin fingers crossed for you, that looks very promising!!! Keep us posted

So I had my injectables this cycle, only 3 and combo with letrozole. Had the flu last Sunday and still being feeling sick, I missed work the whole week and also being taking amoxicillin, apparently got infection and I have a very bad cough and congestion. We have only one follie that was measuring 22 when we had our sono. We triggered Thursday morning and had IUI late afternoon about 5:30 pm. Had EWCM Thursday night and did TI that night, Friday night, Saturday night and tonight Sunday. I am not very hopeful this cycle since we only got one follie but RE was excited on size and DH sperm count for IUI. Here I am on this dreadful TWW, have all my meds ready for next cycle and depending of the outcome we might be going to Cancun first week of May for a well deserve vacation.
So far I dont feel nothing, nurse instructed me to test by the 15th if no period. Wish me luck!


----------



## melrenee

LeeMcMee said:


> I have never gotten any hint of a line on these tests. I read his in the 5 min timeframe it says. Im 14DPO and AF due yesterday. Testing again in the morning and for now FX

omg congrats! i've never gotten a line of those tests either...patiently waiting for your update! :)


----------



## LeeMcMee

melrenee said:


> LeeMcMee said:
> 
> 
> I have never gotten any hint of a line on these tests. I read his in the 5 min timeframe it says. Im 14DPO and AF due yesterday. Testing again in the morning and for now FX
> 
> omg congrats! i've never gotten a line of those tests either...patiently waiting for your update! :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I didnt have much luck since this pic :( going to test in the morning. Hoping to see something. Ill be 17DPO tomorrow and AF will be 4 days late. Will keep you posted!! :)


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!!
Hope you are having a great Friday. Today was DH birthday and we went for dinner at outback and had some fun together and lots of food. Im 8 dpiui and feeling mainly normal, just some cramping and feeling little bloated from my stomach but could be all the food we just had lol...
Any news from you? Hoping to see some BFP updates soon!!


----------



## LAR83

congrats to all the recent BFPs here and good luck to those who are trying! 

I am not sure how many DPO I am now, but DH and I did the BD once this cycle, about 12 days ago on cd13, and I am expecting AF in the next couple of days. It looks like I got a faint positive on my test this morning, but I am scared that it might be a false positive or that if I am pregnant that it won't last. Trying to stay calm. I used to write in this section when I was trying before, but I found that I would get obsessed with all these "symptoms" and never got a positive test so it seemed like it just got me worked up all the time for no reason. This time I don't really feel any different. Eczema on my hands got worse, but it also got colder out recently, so that wasn't abnormal. Slept an excessive amount of hours last night and had strange dreams, but that is not abnormal for me. Have some mild constipation and flurries in my stomach, which sometimes feels like gas... but that's also all normal for me. Oh and my underwear is a bit smellier than usual, so I must have some slightly smelly discharge coming out. That doesn't happen too often, but it's not that strange either. What is happening here? So confused.


----------



## LeeMcMee

Just checking in real quick. I&#8217;m 22DPO and AF is 9 days late and no sign of her and all BFN. Interesting! But more so frustrating!


----------



## zyara1981

Hi ladies!!
Fingers crossed for all testing soon.
Im 12 dpiui and feeling like AF is on her way. Have backache and some cramping too. Im supposed to test on the 15th but I dont think Ill make it that far :(


----------



## melrenee

hi ladies, 12dpo here and tested this morning, BFN :( still hanging on to a glimmer of hope but it may be on to the next cycle for me...baby dust to you all!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hey everyone. So AF FINALLY came today, but I'm actually relieved because at this point I felt like I wasn't pregnant. I'm 24DPO today and CD33 (but now at CD1). AF was either 10 days late (if counting by O date) or 4 days late. I'm figuring 4 days late.

Anywho, I'm actually glad like I said because now my body will be on a real cycle. After ending my BCP Jan 29th I only have had 1 withdrawel bleed. Now I have a full blown period, horrible cramps and all. Onto the next cycle :) hopefully this one is the one.


----------



## zyara1981

Hello ladies!! Hope youre having a wonderful day!
So I been having some cramping on and off for the past few days and some minor back pain which I always get close to AF so I being waiting for her to show her ugly face. I was instructed to test today and believe it or not I forgot to buy HTPs, I was sure I had some and this morning realized I was out. I was going to go buy some but then I started cramping again little more and to be honest I thing AF is definitely on her way so I am going to wait for 2-3 more days and then test if she hasnt show. My breast is not hurting like other cycles before AF, but they do feel more sensible to the touch on the nipple area so who knows! 
Who else is making me company on the TWW? 
:)


----------



## zyara1981

Hi!!
Just a quick update, AF just showed this afternoon not too heavy flow like other times but definitely AF. Feeling cramps and sad... Im gonna be calling RE office Monday to see if we can try the next two cycles with only letrozole and TI since we will go on vacation first week of May and dont wanna miss trying but also dont wanna do injectables because I might not be here for the IUI. Doctors told me that because we already conceived should be easier this time to get pregnant but so far it doesnt look like it lol... feeling kind of down, my sweet baby girl keeps growing I keep geting older and Im so scared I wont be able to give her a little sibling.
Sending you all the love and good vibes!!


----------



## drjb

Me: 31, Husband: 29....... TTC our first since December 2016........ we were heading for IVF in the summer..... BUT got our first ever BFP this morning (3 months after HSG which unblocked one of my tubes - the other was clear)....... posting this as my first post - been a serial symptom spotter and lurking on most forums since May 2017.......

Ovulated on CD16 - second day of peak on Clear Blue Digital Ovulation Monitor 

CD15 - sex
CD16 - sex
CD17 (1dpo) pelvic pain and tender breasts
CD18 (2dpo) sex, tender breasts
CD19 (3dpo) backache and gas
CD20 (4dpo) cramps, pelvic pain, tender breasts, gas
CD21 (5dpo) nothing
CD22 (6dpo) watery CM, cramps, bloating, dizziness, right pelvic pain, tingling in my hips, appetite increase, backaches, gas
CD23 (7dpo) cramps, left pelvic pain, frequent urination, tender breasts
CD24 (8dpo) cramps, pelvic pain, tender breasts, tiredness, runny nose 
CD25 (9dpo) left pelvic pain, runny nose, tender breasts, gas
CD26 (10dpo) left pelvic pain, gas, bloating
CD27 (11dpo) leg pain like not quite full on cramp, sniffles and sneezing, pelvic pain, gas, frequent urination
CD28 (12dpo) creamy white CM, pelvic pain, gas, cramps
CD29 (13dpo) creamy white CM, dizziness, gas, pelvic pain
CD30 (14dpo) BFP with second morning urine on internet cheapie, and another BFP with third morning urine on internet cheapie (couldn't believe it even though it wasn't faint)

What I did differently this month - first month using preseed ..... also we were on holiday for a few days before ovulation (I relaxed and drank alcohol for the first time in months)..... I also drank a good amount of alcohol and went in a hot tub on CD23 (7DPO) and visited a spa on CD24 (8DPO) - full body massage, facial, saunas, hot tubs...... we were honestly expecting the IVF plan to progress and so I had a F&%K it month aside from well timed sex (just in case) 

I honestly thought I was out this month as although I had early cramps and some sharp stabbing pains around suspected implantation (8-10dpo) my cramps got stronger nearer to expected AF ...... after my BFP this morning I still have cramps like AF on and off and sharp stabbing pains in my breasts. 

I am still convinced this is not real but hoping more than anything that our first BFP gives us our first child ...... 

Lots of luck to everyone DrJB xxx


----------



## drjb

Oh and last night 13dpo I had the almost cramp again but in my left foot this time - of course I googled it and others with BFP said it was a sign.... no idea if this is common


----------



## LAR83

Congratulations drjb! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## NoodleHelm

This thread has been dormant for over a month.. Going to revive it, as it has lots of good info in it.

1DPO thru 5DPO - Nothing noticeable.
6DPO- Super nausea and upset stomach. Up all night throwing up. Probably not related.
7DPO - Still very sickly feeling.
8DPO - Still nauseas. Noticed heightened sense of smell, Smelly things making me gaggy.


----------



## drveee

I guess I will go ahead and join as well. 

Ovulated anywhere from the 14-17th of April.
BD on 13,14,15, and 23 of April. 

1DPO: crampy and breast tenderness with some bloat
2DPO: same
3DPO: same
4DPO: Same
5DPO: Egg white CM, cramps, breast tenderness, bloated, acne- did the BD, got warm through the night 
6DPO: egg white CM, cramps, breast tenderness, bloated, acne, feeling warm through the night
7DPO: Pretty intense nosebleed, mild cramps, breast tenderness, waking up and cannot sleep, so tired throughout the day, repulsed by certain smells, bloated. :bfn: in the evening
8DPO: Woke up in the middle of the night 2x to pee, twinge in vaginal area, mild cramps in AM, moderate cramps in the PM (used heating pad & hoping this was implantation), egg white CM, woke up with a sore throat that lasted all day, congested and runny nose, feeling warm throughout the day and night, sciatic pain, breast tenderness, pain in chest when sneezing, significantly bloated, uncomfortable to lie on stomach. :bfn: on first pee of the AM
9DPO:runny nose, congested, breast tenderness, cramps, pulling sensation when sneeze, pressure in lower abdomen, egg white CM, bloated, felt hot all night. :bfn: on the 2nd pee of the day


Anxious because we miscarried a little over a year ago, and just started TTC. This is the First cycle off of BC. TWW has got me testing like crazy.


----------



## drveee

NoodleHelm said:


> This thread has been dormant for over a month.. Going to revive it, as it has lots of good info in it.
> 
> 1DPO thru 5DPO - Nothing noticeable.
> 6DPO- Super nausea and upset stomach. Up all night throwing up. Probably not related.
> 7DPO - Still very sickly feeling.
> 8DPO - Still nauseas. Noticed heightened sense of smell, Smelly things making me gaggy.

Sounds like good signs to me! Goodluck!


----------



## nyxnw

Since I&#8217;m obsessing over it anyway might as well track symptoms.

1-6dpo wasn&#8217;t really tracking. 
7dpo over heated. Tired. Warm bbs. 
8dpo tired. Pain in right bb. Pressure and cramping 
9dpo tired. Nauseous. Heaviness and slight itch in bbs


----------



## BumblingBee

This is now our fifth month ttc (weve been trying on and off for the past year).

I wasnt really symptom spotting this month for the first few days because I didnt think it would work but on 6dpo I got a very, very faint line on an IC so thought I would start to keep note of symptoms in case this one sticks!

0-3dpo: no symptoms
4dpo: bit nauseous in the morning but it went away quickly, feeling very warm
5dpo: bit nauseous in the morning again but it went away quickly, fatigue, brief pain in right ovary at night, feeling very warm
6dpo: vvfl on an IC with fmu, nauseous in the morning, again it disappeared quite quickly, fatigue, very mild cramping in lower abdomen and right ovary (on and off), small bit of a brown stain when I wiped, feeling very warm
7dpo: two completely negative ICs with fmu, fatigue (slept for a few hours in the afternoon), hay fever has started, mild lower abdomen cramping in the afternoon
8dpo: negative IC with fmu, fatigue, no hay fever, mild lower abdomen cramping in the afternoon
9dpo: negative IC with flu, fatigue, mild cramping
10dpo-13dpo: negative IC with flu, fatigue, insomnia, cramping
14dpo: Af arrived


----------



## laustiredttc

We just got our :bfp: this month

Symptoms were

1-5dpo absolutely nothing
6dpo major dizzy spell
7dpo lots of pulling and pinching in uterus, felt like af was going to be early.
8-9dpo same as above and getting up to pee in the night. Feeling so tired needing to go to bed early. Dry cm. one thing did notice cervix was up way high
10dpo faint bfp in shock. Huge glob of ewcm. Although after this went dry again
11dpo on wards dry cm, boobs becoming tender, tired, peeing in night and really hungry.

Things I did to ttc: 
took preconception vits 
Had a cup of green decaf tea every other day
Light exercise every other day
Lots of salads 
Reduced caffeine 
Used preseed 
Only bd twice around fertile days this month
Legs up in air for 20 mins afterwards

It took us three months total this time ttc. Massive difference to first.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

1-3 DPO Left ovary pain. Feels like ovulation pain. 

3-4 DPO Left ovary pain continues accompanied by light pin like pinches in uterus.

4-5 DPO Pinches continue. Boobs are a little tender. Very tired.

5-6 DPO Left breast is very tender. Peeing a lot. Slippery CM. Dull cramps in uterus. Mild lower back pain which is only noticeable when I lay down. 

6-7 DPO Cramps and pinches continue. Muscle aches (I keep telling myself these symptoms are because of progesterone). Silly me tested and off course got a BFN :dohh:

7-8 DPO Still cramping, gassy, pulling and pinching sensation in uterus, yellowish tinge cm. I could swear I see a faint line on a FRER. 

TBC..


----------



## nyxnw

Feeling like this might be a good month

1-2 DPO: lots of pelvis and back cramps

2-4 DPO: same as above plus pinching near my belly button

5 DPO: burning sensation in belly that woke me up stayed around for about an hr then went away. Dry mouth. Clogged ears.

6 DPO: sharp pain in right bb

7 DPO: nothing new :bfn: 

8 DPO: nothing new :bfn:

9 DPO: :bfp:


----------



## crazycatlady5

nyxnw said:


> Feeling like this might be a good month
> 
> 1-2 DPO: lots of pelvis and back cramps
> 
> 2-4 DPO: same as above plus pinching near my belly button
> 
> 5 DPO: burning sensation in belly that woke me up stayed around for about an hr then went away. Dry mouth. Clogged ears.
> 
> 6 DPO: sharp pain in right bb
> 
> 7 DPO: nothing new :bfn:
> 
> 8 DPO: nothing new :bfn:
> 
> 9 DPO: :bfp:

Congrats! Your symptoms sound super hopeful for me. I had tonnnnnes of cramping 1dpo and a bit 2 dpo. And like zero symptoms since.... af is due in 3 days and Ive had no af symptoms. I feel like I remember with my other two pregnancies I had less symptoms than other months when af came...


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hi all! I am new to this and new to TTC, this is my second cycle and I have not got the hang of charting Ive no idea where to even start! I havent been temping or checking my cervix as Im not sure what to look for but instead checking my CM and going by that, I have a normal 28 day cycle and came off contraception 2 months ago so should hopefully be back on track! 

So here goes!! 

CD1 25/7 - 0
CD2 - 7 - 0
CD8 - Sticky CM - BD Night
CD9 - 0
CD10 - Sticky CM - BD Night
CD11 - Sticky CM - 0
CD12 - 0
CD13 - Wet CM BD Night
CD14 7/8 - Poss O / Slight Stabbing pain in pelvic area at night / BD Night - really hurt the cervix but persevered!! 
CD15 1DPO? - dull ache AM

I will keep updating through these next two weeks and try not to do it every single day &#128514; 

It would be nice to have a TWW buddy if anyone is due to test around 22nd August!


----------



## Bordeaux

Yes I will be testing around that point too


----------



## sarah34

Hi,
I am on my last 'cycle' before starting clomid and got a positive opk on 9th August. (Happened to be our first appointment with the specialist and the day we got given clomid!)
I will start testing on Sunday 19th with FRER so around 9dpo. 

Symptoms so far: 

3dpo - oily skin and greasy hair, spots along jawline and around mouth, crampy aches

4dpo - restless nights sleep, slight cramping, constipation and a little TMI but uncomfortable almost itchy feeling downstairs but not thrush feeling

5dpo - sensitive nipples but only when touched, tired and had some thigh aches last night


----------



## Convie

oh I wunna join in too, told myself I wouldn't symptoms spot but here we are &#65533;&#65533;


I got 2 positive ovulation tests 4 days away from each other so I'm going to go by the last one for dpo

1dpo- tingling sensation in uterus.

2-3dpo nothing

4-5dpo- cramping and pinching sensation in uterus, also a lot of pressure on my bowels and bladder (this is normal for me though due to adeno)

6-7 dpo- woke up both mornings with a sore throat, head ache, sore lower back and cramping a lot. today at 7dpo I also got very light headed in the shops, which was an early pregnancy sign for me with my other 2, pregnant/hormonal me can't handle the lights in shops, they make me feel like I'm going to faint/throw up :lol:
7DPO updated- struggled sleeping that night lots and lots of pinching feeling down there, got up to pee 3 times that night, bad dreams and really bad cramps, craving meat badly! (mainly chicken and sausages) 

8DPO- took a cheapie test :bfn: , was convinced I was going to wake up to blood judging by how much I'm cramping but nothing so far, woke up with a sore throat and have had a cough all day, watery, sweet smelling cm (tmi) feeling sick all day long, very very cranky, headaches, body aches all over, for about 2 hours all symptoms went away but are now back again, peeing every hour, ended up having 2 hour long naps... oops :lol:
was laughing with my partner and he pointed out that my gums look like they're bleeding, they aren't but they've got completely bloody red, no idea if this is a symptom but will put it down as well

9dpo- woke up feeling fine? very mild cramps and feel a little tiny bit sick but that's it, even my red gums have gone down :lol:
took a test :bfn: also took and opk and that was very close to being positive
In evening emotions took a massive dive, feeling very depressed, not sure if actual depression or hormones or both, pretty sure I'm going to come on in the morning

DPO10- another morning another :bfn: woke up to 0 cramps which confused me but when I peed I've started cramping again, mood is badddddd I'm angry and teary and basically just want to lay in bed and hide away from the world :( if AF is coming I wish she would hurry up struggling to handle all of this cramping and emotional swing.


DPO11- cramping, tender right boob, cranky as all heck, sore throat is back, headache, ear ache, everything ache, didn't bother testing as I know it will be negative, also I have not pooped since about dpo5 :'(
period started late afternoon


----------



## linz85

I&#8217;m back again!! Found my post from before lol! 

Currently in 2cycle of trying and according to FF I&#8217;m
5 days dpo. I think it&#8217;s 6 personally but we&#8217;ll see. 

Took a cheapie yesterday but ofc it&#8217;s a bfn. 

1dpo. Slight cramping.
2dpo. More cramping and feeling very stressy.
3dpo. Mood crashes and have bad family news.
4dpo. Loss of appetite and very sad but that&#8217;s down to the bad family news I had the day before. 

5dpo. Woke up feeling pants. Cramps and feeling a bit sicky.

6dpo. Mood good, had a sicky feeling in my stomach like I&#8217;d eaten something bad the night before.

7dpo. Feeling fine. Break out of spots like I do nearer Af. -preg test too. Think I&#8217;m out x

9dpo. Cramping and small bleed, think af is on her way. Miserable.

10dpo. No more blood, +preg test and over the moon! 

Don&#8217;t know how to turn this green!


----------



## hunni12

Bumping as I always thought this was helpful when i was ttc


----------



## BoyMominTX

This thread is awesome! Good luck to all the women symptom spotting this month! FX we see lots of BFP!!

1dpo: heartburn - burped up acid; the inside of my stomach felt hot (not sure how else to explain this); creamy white CM (normal for me after O); slight cramping of abdomen and back in PM; constipated

2dpo: very little bit of wet CM; pain across lower abdomen; back cramps in PM; constipated

3dpo: dry CM; lots of AF cramping all day (abdomen & lower back); pain behind belly button; upset stomach - likely caused by still being constipated (ugh!); lots of passing gas and burping; heartburn and nausea in the evening

4dpo: dry CM; nausea midday; indigestion; more cramping (abdominal & back); burped up acid; STILL constipated - wth?

5dpo: woke up feeling like I had a chest cold - very thirsty and lots of phlegm in throat (allergies?); cramping/pulling on right side (near hip) which got considerably worse when I stood up; lots of pulling and pinching across abdomen; cramping; finally went #2!!; little bit of yellow EWCM; nausea; heartburn returning this evening

6dpo: felt great when I woke up; started to get pinches in upper right abdomen (between ribs and hip bone)...feels like I worked out my right abs yesterday; stuffy ears on and off; one glob of wet sticky CM...rest of the day I was bone dry; pinching and pulling in abdomen sporadically throughout the day; pain/pinching in upper right thigh (near groin); pain near right armpit; excessive burping; couldn't eat dinner...only wanted blueberries; got unusually tired while we were out in the evening

7dpo: feel a little off when waking up; continued pinching throughout the day in upper right abdomen; acid reflux after breakfast; cried during a TV show (but I am a cry baby); stuffy ears on and off again; chest and back start to feel like I have a nasty flu coming on...feel much better after a couple hours; usually come evening I feel more alive, but this evening I'm feeling sleepy by 8pm. When lying bed the area around my tailbone began to feel sore - almost like gas was trapped there. Weird!

8dpo: symptoms seem to have disappeared. Slight runny nose today but could always chalk it up to allergies. Swollen finger in evening - this happened once before to me week before AF.


----------



## KGMama5

First time posting here myself but, reading these posts is very steadying. I've had two chemical pregnancies in four months so my tww is a mix of desperately hoping I have conceived and it will stick this time, and being terribly afraid that I have, and it will disappear again. Right now, I'm at 7dpo, with a small bit of creamy cm, a high, hard, closed cp, and af-like cramps, but I'm not due for that for another 7 days. Also, each of the cps were completely different in every possible way so, I have absolutely no idea what's going on...


----------



## BumblingBee

I think this is about our 7 month ttc:

0 day: yellow ewcm
1-8 dpo: no symptoms
9-10 dpo: sore breasts and feeling fuller, sore legs, fatigue, mild cramping, on and off pain in ovaries
11dpo: bfn, cramps, fatigue, muscle aches
12 dpo: bfn, fatigue, muscle aches
13 dpo: bfn, fatigue, muscle aches
14 dpo: AF arrived


----------



## kell

.


----------



## greats

Bringing this back up! Trying for #4!! :)

Day before OFace breaking out (dtd this night)
O dayCramping, sharp pains right ovary
1dpoCramping, sharp pains right ovary
2dpoCramping/pulling feeling, gassy
3dpoCramping, right ovary pains, face breaking out quite badly, low back pains, thirsty
4dpoNo more ovary pain; af-like cramping, pulling feeling, low back pain... wondering if I am having a wonky cycle and AF is on her way? Slightly tender breasts. 
5dpoSymptoms pretty much disappeared
6dpoOnly symptom is sensitive nipples
7dpoWoke up feeling a little nauseous and gassy; sensitive nipples; honestly feels like AF is going to start today? Some minor cramping and low back pain
8dpo
9dpo
10dpo
11dpo
12dpo


----------



## crazycatlady5

Dpo 1-6 nothing out of the ordinary 
Dpo 7-10 - tired, off and on pinching feeling and off and on lower back pain

Dpo 10- BFP!

I always found this thread helpful for giving hope in the tww so hopefully this helps someone!


----------



## mush23

Ttc # 2 for 10 months 

0-5 dpo- nothing at all 

6-12 dpo- heart palpitations (never had these before :/) and very very slightly sensitive and itchy nipples 

12dpo- sharp pinching in lower abdomen and LOADS of creamy white cm 

13dpo- 1 day late but BFN, daughter tells all friends I’m growing a baby (?? Random) 

14dpo- two faint positives with cheapies, Clear BFP with a frer


----------



## Mark&Annie

So I thought I’d add my recent symptoms to hopefully help someone! 

6DPO
Fairly typically tired, cba to do stuff! Bit nadgey with kids. No cm to notice

7DPO 
Lots creamy cm, pretty grumpy.
Having read up, I think this was leukorrhea

8DPO
Vivid dreams

9DPO
This is when I think I really knew, my uterus was cramping for ages during the night, a deep ache, like after pains, similar to period cramp.
Test :bfn:

10DPO
Bloated, bit queezy, much calmer

11DPO
Super cranky, dull ache stretchy feeling
Test BFP!:bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations ! :)


----------



## kawaiicat

Hiiiii! I’m new to this site and excited to share my symptoms as this is our first cycle trying for our first!

1-4 DPO - Super sore and tender breasts, always around the same time, 5 am.

5 DPO - Husband cooked me a burger patty while I was asleep and woke up extremely nauseated from the smell of it. I would usually be excited from smelling it. Could not get the smell out of my nose and was nauseated until I left the house for work. Actually put Vick’s under my nose to try to not smell it.
Slightly nauseated the rest of the day.
Also (WEIRD) two coworkers brought up me being pregnant kind of unexpectedly. 

6 DPO - started getting these weird cramps 2x. Still with the heavy nausea.

7 DPO - Cw cm, light cramping on right side, heavy nausea, started noticing some pimples on my face.

8 DPO - Early morning cramps on right side, light. Cw cm. Light cramping throughout at night.

9 DPO - Medium cramping, important to note I never get early cramping before AF. My uterus feels weird? Can’t explain the sensation. Lots of Cw cm.

10 DPO - (Today) Tried to take an early Pregnancy test and it came back invalid! Lol. Fail. Will just wait now.

Sidebar: I have been more tired than usual, severe bouts of emotions, and insomnia since probably about 2-3 DPO.

Wish everyone the best!!


----------



## BumblingBee

I think this is our 8th month ttc:

O day- brief pain in left ovary in the morning, pain on and off in right ovary and pain in lower abdomen at night
1DPO - fatigue, boobs feel fuller but not painful, headache
2DPO - fatigue, boobs feel fuller but not painful, brief pain in right ovary in the morning, small bit of ewcm in the evening
3DPO - fatigue, woke up with a headache, bbs starting to get a little bit sore (this is normal for me before AF), no cm
4DPO - fatigue, boobs are only a little bit sore still, no cm, felling really cold (I’m never cold), had a little bit of acid reflux after dinner (also never get)
5DPO - fatigue, boobs just a little bit sore, no cm, feeling really cold again, small bit of acid reflux in the morning
6DPO - fatigue, boobs only a little bit sore, no cm, brief pain in right ovary during the night, had to get up to pee during the night (never have to do that), increased hunger
7DPO - bfn, fatigue, sore bbs, no cm, increased hunger, sleep talking
8DPO - bfn, fatigue, sore bbs, no cm, increased hunger, sleep talking, tiny bit of brown blood when I wiped in the morning (sorry if tmi!), light cramps in the afternoon
9DPO - bfn, fatigue, sore bbs, no cm, think I’m out this month, thought I would’ve got a faint line on an IC from today if I was pregnant but both the IC and FRER were completely negative, really sore head at bed time and feeling a bit nauseous. More bfn on night time IC.
10DPO - bfn with fmu on both IC and FRER, fatigue, sore bbs, no cm, coldsore, mild cramps on and off from lunch time, think AF is starting soon
11DPO - bfn with fmu and IC, fatigue, sore bbs, no cm, mild cramps on and off
12DPO - bfn with fmu and IC, fatigue, sore bbs, no cm
13DPO - bfn with fmu and IC, fatigue, sore bbs, no cm, no cramping like I usually get before AF but she’s due tomorrow - I took another IC at night and there was a vvvfl, not sure if the colour ran or if it was a real line
14DPO - period is to start today, fatigue, no cramping (which I usually get), sore bbs, and three vvvfl’s on IC’s but completely negative frer test. I have had positives before on the day of AF and then my period started an hour later so not getting excited. In the afternoon I started to get cramps and a bit of brown blood when I wiped as well and a completely negative IC, pretty sure AF is starting any minute. Af arrived.


----------



## Daydreamer83

Brilliant thread!!! 
So for me so far, I had a HSG test this month on 4th October, CD10. I had camps due to this. App predicts ovulation on CD 17. We done the deed five times over the week.
CD 16, 1 day before suspected ovulation sore boobs. CD17 suspected ovulation day, sore boobs.
I've had one off mild tummy cramps all over the Tww!! 
Suspected around 4-7 dpo CD 20-24 feeling sicky.
Suspected 6dpo CD23 - really achey knees? Don't even know if this is a symptom? Lol.
Suspected 11dpo CD28 - sore boobs. On off tummy cramps.
Suspected 12dpo CD29- clear watery discharge? It's usually white?
Period due in two days according to app...


----------



## Shorty88

Great thread..

I am cd16

1 dpo.. (i think I wasn't testing opk)
So far bad back pain, sore boobs and increase in appetite during the day none at night


----------



## Peppapink

Hi, I stalked this page obsessively during the 2ww so thought I'd share my experience. I'm 37 and I've had 3 miscarriages (no live births) and recently had a septum in my uterus resected (removed), I was told to wait 2 cycles before trying to conceive and this was the first cycle ttc. I am counting ovulation as the day I got ovulation pain as I don't temp track etc.

1-6 DPO - Bloated, hungry, increased sense of smell
7 DPO - All day headache, food tasted funny (fish), very very very gassy (this is not normal it was awful), hot flushes the previous night, increased sex drive. BFN on IC
8 DPO - Mild headache when waking, boobs massive (big bras too small), eye twitch, back ache (but I had been on my feet all day). Gassy! BFN on IC
9 DPO - Increased sex drive, my 5 month old kitten was surgically attached to my particularly my stomach, loss of appetite, period type cramping, lots of trips to the toilet for no. 2's (sorry tmi info - this is always what I get before my period but way too early), pinching feeling (I think this was implantation). BFN on IC
10 DPO - Less symptoms today but I started to reduce the carbs I was eating the day before so I was less bloated and gassy. BFN on IC
11 DPO - Symptoms really reduced from now onwards but I got a very faint BFP today on FRER!
12 DPO - Another faint BFP on FRER
14 DPO - Tried a clear blue test (not digital) and there was barely a line but the control line was also very faded. I had a bit of a freak out and cried. I then remembered that I had another FRER so I held out for 3-4 hrs from going to the loo and another BFP but this time darker - definitely a positive!

I would say the main things which made me know was the headache (I used to get them all the time when I was on the pill during the pill free break due to the hormone shift), the waking in the night feeling super super hot when I'm usually cold, and the gas (I can't describe how bad it was!).

I've attached a pic of my tests (ignore the writing as I got the DPO muddled as I was one day behind)


----------



## pooch

4 DPO: mild cramping, one sharp pinch, pulling behind belly button. Woke up in the middle of the night STARVING and couldn’t fall back asleep
5 DPO: nothing much, woke up again
6 DPO: mild back pain, bloated, gums really hurt after flossing, woke up at 2am hungry, couldn't go back to sleep
8 DPO: moderate lower back pain, bery slight nausea, very warm, stomach ache. Nursing my toddler is driving me nuts! Acupuncture today helped calm me down a bit! Hope I can sleep tonight. Testing with HPT tomorrow
9 DPO: BFN. Starving. Super dizzy. Slightly nauseous. Touched base with my acupuncturist and she said I had a slippery pulse and dampness signs on my tongue which are an indicator of pregnancy. Woke up at 2am-had to pee! Vivid dreams.
10 DPO: BFN. still a little sicky feeling but not much else. Increased urination again, vivid dreams
11 DPO: BFN. Mild back pain. AF due Wednesday, these are probably PMS symptoms now.
12 DPO: back pain and cramping, feels like AF will show today. Insomnia. creamy and stretchy CM. cervix high and tilted (hard to reach opening).


----------



## Bevziibubble

:dust:


----------



## babyleaf

Hi all! We're currently WTT but have been experiencing some weird 'symptoms' this month so thought I would record them! Also have a feeling that FF may have got my OV date wrong (late) but am going by what it says for now.

*1 DPO*: EXTREMELY bloated. I have never felt this bloated in my life. Wish I took a photo but literally looked around 20 weeks and could not suck it in for the life of me. Very strange.
*2 DPO*: Bloating has eased slightly but still there and uncomfortable. Odd shooting pains in my tummy during the day.
*3 DPO*: Bloated again (not as extreme). Quite gassy, lasting in to the night! Skin break out today too, all on the left side of my face(?). Swore I could smell a strong fishy smell in the office but seemed to be the only one.
*4 DPO*: Woke up this morning, got out of bed and almost fell over from dizziness. Had to sit on the floor until it passed as the room was just spinning, couldn't focus on one spot. Had feelings of this throughout the day. Also very fatigued today but didn't have the best night's sleep.
*5 DPO*: Tired again today despite a good night's sleep. More breakouts, still all on the left side. More strange sharp shooting pains in my tummy during a walk today. Had some light brown spotting after finishing at the gym this evening. I usually spot from around 9/10 dpo until AF so this is quite early for me. Sore gums today but I sometimes get that after OV.
*6 DPO*: Woke up with a tiny bit of cramping but soon passed. Feeling a bit irritable today. Still have sore gums. Had some more cramping this afternoon as well as some pinching on my left side. Tiny bit more light brown/pinkish spotting.
*7 DPO:* Just slight cramping today
*8 DPO:* Some cramping and VERY fatigued, feel like I'm coming down with something. Had a really intense vivid dream/nightmare and woke up shouting much to my boyfriend's delight!
*9 DPO:* Tiny bit of cramping
*10 DPO*: Some cramping and also a mild headache in the day which are very rare for me. Had some weird pinching/twinging in my uterus in the night too.
*11 DPO*: Some cramping and a bit of a sore throat.
*12 DPO*: Very gassy (bad gas too!), bit of a headache again and a little bit of dizziness. Some cramping.
*13 DPO*: Still a little gassy, headache again and sore throat again. A little cramping again. Having a weird sense of smell again today - could swear I could smell something cheesy/gooey in the office but nothing to be found/seen.

Will continue to update as the month goes on! Pretty sure I won't be PG as we are not trying and used the pullout method 3 days before OV and a condom the day of, but just thought I'd track for the hell of it. I've had a couple of other things too but they are my usual PMS/post OV symptoms so haven't listed them.


----------



## lilnessi

This is our 16th month TTC. Ive been on injectables for the last few cycles (4 or so) and this cycle is the only cycle where I did not ovulate before my RE told me to take the trigger, so i am feeling hopeful with regards to us finally getting the timing right!

1-4 DPO – No symptoms

5 DPO – period like cramping. Was convinced many times that I definitely had my period but nothing there when I checked.

6DPO – same period like cramping but on and off and not as strong as the day before.

7DPO – super faint bfp on IC, but this was from my trigger shot so completely expected. No significant symptoms today, some on and off cramping but barely noticeable.

8DPO – bfn on IC, slightly moody but no other symptoms

9DPO – bfn on iC,

10DPO-bfn on IC, broke out the FRER as well and also BFN. Broke out today which I would say is out of the ordinary but had the same thing happen last month right before AF, so now im worried she is right around the corner

11 DPO-bfn on IC, bfn on FRER, breaking out worse. No cramping and still moody, feel like I should be getting AF any day now. Last 2 cycles AF came on 11 DPO, so still holding out a little hope!

12 DPO - bfn on IC and FRER, cramping on and off again today, convinced AF is coming and even put tampon in since i was going to be out of the house, but nothing again. Officially the longest LP for the past few cycles.

13 DPO - bfn frer and IC. More cramping, put another tampon in. some very light brown spots on the tampon when i removed it. nothing else. not sure what is going on. maybe AF taking her time to show?.

14 DPO - bfn frer and IC (not with FMU as previous tests) still no AF. Went to my dr. appt this morning to have my ultrasounds done so i can start my next cycle, as i am sure AF will be in full force some time today. tampon again this morning only a few light brown spots. so weird!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## ChrisWolf

3 DPO - Period like cramps. 
4 DPO - PM diarrhoea. (Craving sweet, not a sweat person).
5 DPO - Tired has a two hour nap. Bad pain in ovary area when I sneezed. 
6 DPO - Lower back pain. Small pain in right pelvic area feels like AF coming or gas pains. 
7 DPO - Nill symptomatic. Went out for all you van eat for Mums 60th. Had two hour sleep and didn’t eat dinner. Always tired (not new)


----------



## Obydoo

zyara1981 said:


> Hi!!
> Just a quick update, AF just showed this afternoon not too heavy flow like other times but definitely AF. Feeling cramps and sad... Im gonna be calling RE office Monday to see if we can try the next two cycles with only letrozole and TI since we will go on vacation first week of May and dont wanna miss trying but also dont wanna do injectables because I might not be here for the IUI. Doctors told me that because we already conceived should be easier this time to get pregnant but so far it doesnt look like it lol... feeling kind of down, my sweet baby girl keeps growing I keep geting older and Im so scared I wont be able to give her a little sibling.
> Sending you all the love and good vibes!!


Hi Zyara181just thought I'd say hello. We are both the same age and both ttc. I have 3 children and desperately want a 4th. Have you had any success since your last post?


----------



## BumblingBee

9th month ttc, found out my tsh levels are double what they should be so I’m on medication for that.

O day - No symptoms.
1 DPO - small bit of ewcm in the morning


----------



## CarolinDallas

1 - 6 DPO nothing
7 DPO: moody, very sad. Some pinching in my private area. New pressure on uterus, gas-like
8 DPO: eggwhite-like CM but a bit thicker and shorter. Slight pelvic pressure and breast soreness. Some nausea.
9 DPO: Tiny amounts of blood mixed with EWCM (bit thicker and shorter). Later, scant creamy CM (like lotion) mixed with some pink. Intermittent nausea. Bad heartburn, needed TUMS.
10 DPO: Anxious to test. Slight pelvic pressure and breast soreness. Nausea getting worse, smells bothering me. Food tastes bland. Heartburn.


----------



## Siobhan_baby

Hi guys, 

First post but I've been stalking this thread!

1dpo - woke up with a sore throat
2dpo - blocked nose and mild headache
3dpo - exhaustion, blocked nose, need to pee
4dpo - exhaustion, peeing more
5dpo - exhaustion, tummy twinges, peeing more
6dpo - exhaustion, tummy twinges, tingly nipples, peeing more
7dpo - random leg pains and tummy pains, vivid dreams
8dpo - can't sleep, tummy twinges, extra CM, still peeing more
9dpo - first very very faint BFP can't see line when I take a pic but there is something there, peeing lots
10dpo - clearer BFP! Peeing lots
11 dpo - tested on frer and CB both lines are getting stronger!


----------



## Convie

coming back to this again because I'm feeling positive this month [-o&lt;


1dpo- tender boobs, this is normal for me though.
2dpo- creamy CM and cramps up the wazoo, also started getting a sore throat.
3dpo- yep I now have a cold, other than that pretty normal day body wise :lol:
4dpo- still have my cold, feeling like hell, also gassy and increased appetite, not good when the house is filled with Christmas snacks and I have a tight dress I have to fit in on new years :rofl:
5-7dpo- increased appetite and irritability, although not sure if I just have a right to be irritable because my daughter smeared toothpaste all over her window...
oh also my orgasms are extremely intense atm (tmi :lol:)


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

* Hello! This is my first 2ww in a long time and I feel almost strange. Here are my symptoms thus far. Please note that my breasts tenderness, fullness, and sore nipples are not even half as sore and full as other months and need to touch and squeeze them to really feel it.. It is very odd. (however, my cycle is balancing out):*

*O Day: ovulation cramps in ovaries, night sweat, tender breasts on sides, sore nipples bbt 96.82*
*1 dpo: night sweat, full breasts, heartburn, mild ovary cramping, sore nipples bbt 97.58*
*2 dpo: irritability (unusual), tender breasts on sides, full breasts, sore nipples, mild nausea, cold symptoms bbt 97.60*
*3 dpo: irritability (unusual), tender breasts on sides, full breasts, sore nipples, night sweat bbt 97.60*
*4 dpo: full breasts, tender breasts on sides, sore nipples, night sweat, watery CM bbt 98.34 (drank wine the night before and temp should be lower)*
*5 dpo: sad, tender breasts on sides, full breasts, night sweats, sore nipples, milder AF cramps bbt 97.54*
*6 dpo: tender breasts on sides, sore nipples, slightly full breasts, milder AF cramps bbt 97.54*
*7 dpo: tender breasts on sides feeling more bruised then the other days, sore nipples also more sore than other days, full breasts, very mild cramps on left side close to ovary bbt 97.45*
*8 dpo: Breasts and nipples still sore and full. Same cramps by left ovary. Tender abdomen. Pressure/discomfort on chest bone between breasts. Mild heartburn bbt 97.58*
*9 dpo: Breasts and nipple soreness is way less than most days. I only notice it when squeezing them. Chest pressure and mild heartburn while eating. Mild cramps. bbt 97.86 (I had two shots)*
*10 dpo: My breasts are the most full they've been during this 2ww. They feel more bruised/sore on the sides then they have this entire time. Nipple soreness is almost nonexistent unless I get a cold chill. Chest pressure and mild heartburn while eating. AF cramps a little more apparent. bbt 97.58 and 2.5 hours laterI woke up again and it was 96.80 ‍♀️*
*11 dpo: Night sweat. 96.80. Breasts feel bruised on sides. Nipple soreness almost nonexistent. AF is here On to a brand new cycle where I can make my chances even better! *

*Good luck to you ladies, the readers today and all of the future readers ❤️*


----------



## Eml92

Ovulated on Dec 19. First time TTC. I never get cramps this time of the month. Usually get crampy 1-2 days before AF is due.


1-2dpo - light lower abdominal cramps and growling tummy


3-4dpo - bloated, lower abdominal cramps, tired, backache


5-6dpo - lower abdominal cramps, bloated, tired, backache, tingly warm sensation in boobs/nipples (mostly the left one)


7dpo - lower abdominal cramps, sharp cramp/pain in left side, super bloated, backache, tired (took a nap which I never do), little bit of nausea. Cramps have been constant (all day everyday since day after ovulation)

8dpo - light lower abdominal cramps, legs sore to the touch, tingling in boobs, backache, tired, caved and tested around 3pm with bfn, no cramps after that

9dpo - light cramps, tired, backache, tingly boob

10dpo - acne, light cramps/stomachache, backache, another BFN Just going to wait and see if AF comes, then going to test..

11dpo - backache, cramps left side, legs hurting 

12dpo - backache, cramps, nausea. AF isn’t due for another 2 days. My period is never early and when it comes, it is very light when I wipe a day or 2 before. Just started bleeding out of nowhere. Not too light but not heavy. Is this my period??? 

AF due Jan 2nd.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Eml92 said:


> Ovulated on Dec 19. First time TTC. I never get cramps this time of the month. Usually get crampy 1-2 days before AF is due.
> 
> 
> 1-2dpo - light lower abdominal cramps and growling tummy
> 
> 
> 3-4dpo - bloated, lower abdominal cramps, tired, backache
> 
> 
> 5-6dpo - lower abdominal cramps, bloated, tired, backache, tingly warm sensation in boobs/nipples (mostly the left one)
> 
> 
> 7dpo - lower abdominal cramps, sharp cramp/pain in left side, super bloated, backache, tired (took a nap which I never do), little bit of nausea
> 
> Cramps have been constant (all day everyday since day after ovulation)
> AF due Jan 2nd.


Wow all day every day since ovulation! Are they mild?


----------



## Eml92

LoveIsAllINo said:


> Wow all day every day since ovulation! Are they mild?

They were the first few days until yesterday. I’m thinking (hoping!) yesterday was implantation cramping. They are back as of right now but more mild. We will see how long they last today. Planning on POAS in 2 days (10dpo).


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Eml92 said:


> They were the first few days until yesterday. I’m thinking (hoping!) yesterday was implantation cramping. They are back as of right now but more mild. We will see how long they last today. Planning on POAS in 2 days (10dpo).

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Eml92

LoveIsAllINo said:


> Good luck to you!!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Cptnkate

Pretty sure af will start today, but because I’m going insane waiting for her I’m going to write down the symptoms anyway. I’m not necessarily ttc, but we decided not to try and prevent it either about 2 cycles ago. I found this thread back in the summer during my first ever scare and I was looking for 2ww symptoms cause I was naive and thought there’d be absolute signs to look for. This was the best thread to read during the longest 2 weeks of your life, but also the worse! So many pms symptoms that you don’t even notice you get until you see it as someone else’s early pregnancy symptom.

This cycle we bd’d almost everyday from cd5 - cd20, so I’m a little more optimistic. So with all that said here’s my symptoms this cycle:

CD 15 - o day; only tentatively confirmed because cervix was SHOW and there was definite EWCM that turned watery through the day.

1 - 6 DPO I’m not going to note any symptoms from the first week since any symptoms here are usually caused by progesterone. Although the whole cycle since o day my poor bbs haven’t stopped hurting. They normally hurt for a day around ovulation, then don’t start hurting again until about 9DPO, so idk.

7 DPO - started noticing weird sensations in lower abdomen. Twingy/crampy/fluttery/bubbly I get little twinges as regular pms, but these have definitely felt stronger like intense anxiety type feeling. Exhaustion started here, too. I work at a gym that has 4 private tanning rooms, 1 has been out of service for months so I went in there on my lunch and passed out! I was late 10 mins coming back from lunch. I just couldn’t keep my eyes open another second. Exhaustion has continued since this day and has only gotten worse.

8 DPO - mood swings (especially weepiness) started. Normal for pms. But found out my brother and his fiancé are expecting and I’ve been jealous/sad since. Tiny, itty-bitty, no bigger than a flea sized spot of red blood when wiping. Didn’t feel any irritated skin down there so I’m pretty sure it came from inside

9- 10 DPO - same tiny tiny tiny spot of light brown discharge on 9 DPO, and then yellow snotty cm ever since. Nausea on and off, normal for pms though.. extremely anxious for some reason. Just this constant feeling in stomach like anxiety attack about to start. Even though I’m very tired all day, by the time I actually lay down to go to bed I CANNOT SLEEP!!! :( I’m sure the insomnia is contributing to the exhaustion during the day. But it’s like i can barely keep my eyes open all day, start falling asleep at 7/8pm watching tv with bf, and then go to lay down around 10 - and then wide awake till 1 am. I don’t get it.

11 DPO - I take a low dosage tramadol every morning because I have fibromyalgia and work in a high activity job so it helps control pain levels through the day. Never had a problem with taking it with morning coffee before, and I’ve been taking it on and off for 5 years now. This morning though it made me so sick I started throwing up in the parking lot outside of work before I could even get out of the car. Nausea = normal pms, vomiting= not normal at all.

12-17 DPO - didn’t note much from this time as I was on vacation and wasnt paying as much attention anymore. Af was supposed to start Christmas Eve (14 DPO) but didn’t show. I’ve been throwing up almost every day since 11 DPO, and every day nausea that feels like my whole stomach constricts. Also I have stretching pains in tummy. Boobs are still very sore and each with a hard lump behind nipples. Since 15 DPO I’ve just felt unwell. Aches all over, feel like I’m getting a cold. Stomach always feels active and bloated. Random af-like cramps in vagina area.

And that’s it up to today (17 DPO) I’m officially 4 days late for af (cd33) but I’m too afraid to spend money on a test because my cycle is normally 27-34 days. I originally thought it was 27-30 so the first time I was 32 days I spent $18 on a test, only for af to show literally as I was poas. So then I start waiting till I was 34 days and of course eventually a cycle came and I was 34 days and thought it would be for sure that time, went and bought a test annnnnd same thing happened, literally started spotting as I was wiping from poas. This time I’m not wasting the money and waiting until af shows, or CD 36.

Anniversary is on January 1st so it would be a nice anniversary present, but I’m afraid to get my hopes up again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Cptnkate Good luck :dust:


----------



## Cptnkate

Bevziibubble said:


> @Cptnkate Good luck :dust:

Thank you!!


----------



## Gemma8806

Hi all this is my first ever post so I apologise if my abbreviations are incorrect haha.

30 years old and first month TTC with my first child with my husband (3 boy from a previous relationship)

I usually have a 26 day cycle.
O day I estimate was 18-19th of this month so currently on 8dpo. Hoping to test on saturday! 

Almost everyday since 1dpo I've been extremely bloated, gassy and sickly. Whilst getting my eyebrows done the other day i noticed it was really uncomfortable to lie on my back it felt like I had weights on my stomach! This evening my breasts also feel heavy and achy but I usually get that leading up to AF. AF due 2nd Jan. Tested today and of course as expected BFN! GL all and congratulations to all those with a bfp! X


----------



## Cptnkate

Aww I think I’m out like I thought.. haven’t even started spotting yet but cervix is dropping and getting firm which always happens a few hours before af. Oh well, if she does show up at least now next cycle I can look at this cycle’s notes and see what is or isn’t normal. I hope it magically rises again like it was this morning:sad2:[-o&lt;

Whatever way it goes I’ll update tomorrow morning I guess. Good luck to everyone else still waiting, my fingers are crossed for each and every one of you!


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> Aww I think I’m out like I thought.. haven’t even started spotting yet but cervix is dropping and getting firm which always happens a few hours before af. Oh well, if she does show up at least now next cycle I can look at this cycle’s notes and see what is or isn’t normal. I hope it magically rises again like it was this morning:sad2:[-o&lt;
> 
> Whatever way it goes I’ll update tomorrow morning I guess. Good luck to everyone else still waiting, my fingers are crossed for each and every one of you!

Your not out till the red lady sings!! Fingers crossed .Keep us updated. I've never monitored my cervix before. I may do that next month. X


----------



## Gemma8806

Eml92 said:


> Ovulated on Dec 19. First time TTC. I never get cramps this time of the month. Usually get crampy 1-2 days before AF is due.
> 
> 
> 1-2dpo - light lower abdominal cramps and growling tummy
> 
> 
> 3-4dpo - bloated, lower abdominal cramps, tired, backache
> 
> 
> 5-6dpo - lower abdominal cramps, bloated, tired, backache, tingly warm sensation in boobs/nipples (mostly the left one)
> 
> 
> 7dpo - lower abdominal cramps, sharp cramp/pain in left side, super bloated, backache, tired (took a nap which I never do), little bit of nausea. Cramps have been constant (all day everyday since day after ovulation)
> 
> 8dpo - light lower abdominal cramps, legs sore to the touch, tingling in boobs, backache, tired, caved and tested around 3pm with bfn, no cramps after that
> 
> AF due Jan 2nd.

You have exactly the same O day and AF is also due 2nd Jan for me too! I have all the same symptoms too! My post is on pg317 good luck to you!!


----------



## Cptnkate

Gemma8806 said:


> Hi all this is my first ever post so I apologise if my abbreviations are incorrect haha.
> 
> 30 years old and first month TTC with my first child with my husband (3 boy from a previous relationship)
> 
> I usually have a 26 day cycle.
> O day I estimate was 18-19th of this month so currently on 8dpo. Hoping to test on saturday!
> 
> Almost everyday since 1dpo I've been extremely bloated, gassy and sickly. Whilst getting my eyebrows done the other day i noticed it was really uncomfortable to lie on my back it felt like I had weights on my stomach! This evening my breasts also feel heavy and achy but I usually get that leading up to AF. AF due 2nd Jan. Tested today and of course as expected BFN! GL all and congratulations to all those with a bfp! X

Fingers crossed for you!! I get that feeling you say like weights on your stomach! I hope it’s not another pms thing I never noticed! :af:


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I get that feeling you say like weights on your stomach! I hope it’s not another pms thing I never noticed! :af:

Aw gosh I hope not I've never noticed it before but I suppose if AF shows then it's ANOTHER symptom I'll know to recognise next month


----------



## Gemma8806

Took a test today couldn't resist. I'm either 9 or 10 BPO and BFN will try again in a couple of days


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> Pretty sure af will start today, but because I’m going insane waiting for her I’m going to write down the symptoms anyway. I’m not necessarily ttc, but we decided not to try and prevent it either about 2 cycles ago. I found this thread back in the summer during my first ever scare and I was looking for 2ww symptoms cause I was naive and thought there’d be absolute signs to look for. This was the best thread to read during the longest 2 weeks of your life, but also the worse! So many pms symptoms that you don’t even notice you get until you see it as someone else’s early pregnancy symptom.
> 
> This cycle we bd’d almost everyday from cd5 - cd20, so I’m a little more optimistic. So with all that said here’s my symptoms this cycle:
> 
> CD 15 - o day; only tentatively confirmed because cervix was SHOW and there was definite EWCM that turned watery through the day.
> 
> 1 - 6 DPO I’m not going to note any symptoms from the first week since any symptoms here are usually caused by progesterone. Although the whole cycle since o day my poor bbs haven’t stopped hurting. They normally hurt for a day around ovulation, then don’t start hurting again until about 9DPO, so idk.
> 
> 7 DPO - started noticing weird sensations in lower abdomen. Twingy/crampy/fluttery/bubbly I get little twinges as regular pms, but these have definitely felt stronger like intense anxiety type feeling. Exhaustion started here, too. I work at a gym that has 4 private tanning rooms, 1 has been out of service for months so I went in there on my lunch and passed out! I was late 10 mins coming back from lunch. I just couldn’t keep my eyes open another second. Exhaustion has continued since this day and has only gotten worse.
> 
> 8 DPO - mood swings (especially weepiness) started. Normal for pms. But found out my brother and his fiancé are expecting and I’ve been jealous/sad since. Tiny, itty-bitty, no bigger than a flea sized spot of red blood when wiping. Didn’t feel any irritated skin down there so I’m pretty sure it came from inside
> 
> 9- 10 DPO - same tiny tiny tiny spot of light brown discharge on 9 DPO, and then yellow snotty cm ever since. Nausea on and off, normal for pms though.. extremely anxious for some reason. Just this constant feeling in stomach like anxiety attack about to start. Even though I’m very tired all day, by the time I actually lay down to go to bed I CANNOT SLEEP!!! :( I’m sure the insomnia is contributing to the exhaustion during the day. But it’s like i can barely keep my eyes open all day, start falling asleep at 7/8pm watching tv with bf, and then go to lay down around 10 - and then wide awake till 1 am. I don’t get it.
> 
> 11 DPO - I take a low dosage tramadol every morning because I have fibromyalgia and work in a high activity job so it helps control pain levels through the day. Never had a problem with taking it with morning coffee before, and I’ve been taking it on and off for 5 years now. This morning though it made me so sick I started throwing up in the parking lot outside of work before I could even get out of the car. Nausea = normal pms, vomiting= not normal at all.
> 
> 12-17 DPO - didn’t note much from this time as I was on vacation and wasnt paying as much attention anymore. Af was supposed to start Christmas Eve (14 DPO) but didn’t show. I’ve been throwing up almost every day since 11 DPO, and every day nausea that feels like my whole stomach constricts. Also I have stretching pains in tummy. Boobs are still very sore and each with a hard lump behind nipples. Since 15 DPO I’ve just felt unwell. Aches all over, feel like I’m getting a cold. Stomach always feels active and bloated. Random af-like cramps in vagina area.
> 
> And that’s it up to today (17 DPO) I’m officially 4 days late for af (cd33) but I’m too afraid to spend money on a test because my cycle is normally 27-34 days. I originally thought it was 27-30 so the first time I was 32 days I spent $18 on a test, only for af to show literally as I was poas. So then I start waiting till I was 34 days and of course eventually a cycle came and I was 34 days and thought it would be for sure that time, went and bought a test annnnnd same thing happened, literally started spotting as I was wiping from poas. This time I’m not wasting the money and waiting until af shows, or CD 36.
> 
> Anniversary is on January 1st so it would be a nice anniversary present, but I’m afraid to get my hopes up again.

Has AF Made her appearance today ?


----------



## Cptnkate

Gemma8806 said:


> Has AF Made her appearance today ?

So far she’s a no show. Cervix was high again today, so high I almost couldn’t touch it, but it’s so soft I can’t tell if it’s open or closed... I’m officially on CD 34, the latest I’ve ever been in the past before getting af, so if she doesn’t show today then I’ll cave and buy a test. I feel really unwell today, which for once I’m hoping is a good sign lmao :lol:


----------



## KansasMamas

Oh, I love this thread!

I was on Femara 5mg cycle days 3-7. I had my IUI with frozen donor sperm on the 21st. I took an HCG trigger shot to induce ovulation on the 20th, so I am unable to test early.

4 DPO - Intense cramping and pelvic pressures. Super constipated.
5 DPO - Cramping on left side only. Pelvic pressure. Still constipated. Enlarged breasts.
6 DPO - Strong, stinging cramping on the left side. Implantation? Pelvic pressure. Bad acne. Super bloated. Still constipated. Enlarged breasts. Dark RIGHT nipple only???
7 DPO - Feeling pretty good today! I'm not having any cramps. I've finally pooped. :) My breasts are still enlarged and my right nipple is still dark. I've been sleeping a lot this month, but I was sleeping a lot BEFORE our IUI, so I don't think that's anything, really.
8 DPO - Really no symptoms today! In the middle of the night I woke up SUPER irritable when my foster kiddo woke up screaming. My other half had to handle that wake up and I had to go calm down in the living room. This is SUPER unlike me. So... that might be something. Not much cramping today, if any. ***shrug***
I got excited about another gal's BFP, and went ahead and tested like a crazy person. It was negative. This is actually good to know, because now if I get a positive I'll know it's not the trigger!
9DPO - My breasts are still super swollen, and the left is significantly bigger than the right. This evening I was peeing very frequently, and my wife noticed it immediately. I took another test today and it was a BFN. Then I realized my strip tests expired in March.... so maybe that's why?
10 DPO - I took a FR test this morning and it had a SUPER faint positive. I'm trying not to get too excited, because the other tests WERE expired, so it could be the trigger. We will see what tomorrow morning brings!
11 DPO - Same faint positive. Breasts are still insanely large. Hungry. 
12 DPO - BFN. Super sad and weepy. I'm not sure if it's becasue of the BFN or hormones. I have no idea if my previous BFP was the trigger or a blastocycst. I am starting to get these brown streaks on my breast and they're red and splotchy. That's never happened before. 
13 DPO - I didn't test this morning. Hurrah! Still have large, swollen, oddly colored breasts this morning. A weird pulling feeling in my uterus. My skin is clearing up (for me) and is dewy. I'm trying not to get my hopes up for anything. I'm feeling pretty out this cycle, even with the weird boobs.


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> So far she’s a no show. Cervix was high again today, so high I almost couldn’t touch it, but it’s so soft I can’t tell if it’s open or closed... I’m officially on CD 34, the latest I’ve ever been in the past before getting af, so if she doesn’t show today then I’ll cave and buy a test. I feel really unwell today, which for once I’m hoping is a good sign lmao :lol:

Oh my goodness! It all sounds VERY promising please keep up updated


----------



## Gemma8806

KansasMamas said:


> Oh, I love this thread!
> 
> I had my IUI with frozen donor sperm on the 21st. I took an HCG trigger shot to induce ovulation, so I am unable to test early. So I'm currently 7 DPO, but I've been keeping track of symptoms for the last few days!
> 
> 4 DPO - Intense cramping and pelvic pressures. Super constipated.
> 5 DPO - Cramping on left side only. Pelvic pressure. Still constipated. Enlarged breasts.
> 6 DPO - Strong, stinging cramping on the left side. Implantation? Pelvic pressure. Bad acne. Super bloated. Still constipated. Enlarged breasts. Dark RIGHT nipple only???
> 7 DPO - Feeling pretty good today! I'm not having any cramps. I've finally pooped. :) My breasts are still enlarged and my right nipple is still dark. I've been sleeping a lot this month, but I was sleeping a lot BEFORE our IUI, so I don't think that's anything, really.

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you. Please keep us updated. All your latest symptoms look promising


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Cptnkate

Update: went to the dr about my wisdom tooth pain and ear infection, asked them to do a pregnancy test and it CAME BACK POSITIVE!!! I am shook! I honestly believed af was coming because the cramps and my cervix, but they came in and said the test came back positive! I am shaking right now! :shock:

Going to wait to turn post green until confirmation blood tests come back.


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> Update: went to the dr about my wisdom tooth pain and ear infection, asked them to do a pregnancy test and it CAME BACK POSITIVE!!! I am shook! I honestly believed af was coming because the cramps and my cervix, but they came in and said the test came back positive! I am shaking right now! :shock:

Omg yey!!! Massive congratulations what a lovely suprise to go into the new year with!!!


----------



## promise07

Can I join? I always swear I won't symptom spot but here I am, jotting them all down! I actually thought I was 2dpo, but FF changed my O date making today 5dpo:

Ovulation on CD11

*1dpo-3dpo*: Thirsty, CM is watery with a creamy white to it, but nothing else.
*4dpo*: Fell right to sleep as soon as I got home, that's about it. THIRSTY
*5dpo*: Nausea after eating chips, tired, boobs are itchy and heavy, this is normal for me. Also feeling emotional. REALLY THIRSTY
*6dpo: *shooting pain in bbs here and there, super emotional. SUPER THIRSTY
*7dpo: *same
*8dpo*: woke up to brown spotting. Maybe i'm out, felt queasy a few times. Super, SUPER faint line, still thirsty
*9dpo*: super squinter line. Not ready to call it bfp just yet though because of what happened last month. I need a darker line. No just symptoms really. Noticed that my body odor has changed a bit. I never have to wear deodorant and now boy do I need it! First thing after a shower at that.
*10dpo*: Nausea in the morning and the night. Got my first faint line on a walgreens pink dye. Darker line with evening wee. Brown spotting went to bright red for a bit, then turned rust colored
*11dpo*: now that's positive. But my symptoms have gone away. Still spotting and just tired.
*12dpo*: comfortable calling it a BFP.


----------



## Cptnkate

Gemma8806 said:


> Omg yey!!! Massive congratulations what a lovely suprise to go into the new year with!!!

Thank you so much!! Even better our anniversary is January 1st, so New Years gift AND anniversary gift! Fingers and toes crossed for your BFP Gemma, you’re so supportive even though we’re all strangers here, you definitely deserve it!!!


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> Thank you so much!! Even better our anniversary is January 1st, so New Years gift AND anniversary gift! Fingers and toes crossed for your BFP Gemma, you’re so supportive even though we’re all strangers here, you definitely deserve it!!!

Please keep us updated on your progress due dates etc! I've gotten sore BBS which always happens a few days before AF so I feel like I'm out but I'm holding on to a little hope. Going to test in morning will let you know x


----------



## Gemma8806

promise07 said:


> Can I join? I always swear I won't symptom spot but here I am, jotting them all down! I actually thought I was 2dpo, but FF changed my O date making today 5dpo:
> 
> Ovulation on CD11
> 
> *1dpo-3dpo*: Thirsty, CM is watery with a creamy white to it, but nothing else.
> *4dpo*: Fell right to sleep as soon as I got home, that's about it
> *5dpo*: Nausea after eating chips, tired, boobs are itchy and heavy, this is normal for me. Also feeling emotional.

Welcome fingers crossed for you too. Hope we both get some bfps in the coming days! X


----------



## Gemma8806

Tested today 10/11 dpo with fmu ...BFN


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Cptnkate

Gemma8806 said:


> Tested today 10/11 dpo with fmu ...BFN

Noooo! I hope it happens Gemma!! The weights on stomach feeling is what really makes me hopeful for you, cause that is exactly what I’ve been feeling anytime I lay on my back since around 5 DPO.. 10 DPO is still early. Wait until 13/14 DPO and test with FMU and let us know [-o&lt;


----------



## Cptnkate

Cptnkate said:


> Pretty sure af will start today, but because I’m going insane waiting for her I’m going to write down the symptoms anyway. I’m not necessarily ttc, but we decided not to try and prevent it either about 2 cycles ago. I found this thread back in the summer during my first ever scare and I was looking for 2ww symptoms cause I was naive and thought there’d be absolute signs to look for. This was the best thread to read during the longest 2 weeks of your life, but also the worse! So many pms symptoms that you don’t even notice you get until you see it as someone else’s early pregnancy symptom.
> 
> This cycle we bd’d almost everyday from cd5 - cd20, so I’m a little more optimistic. So with all that said here’s my symptoms this cycle:
> 
> CD 15 - o day; only tentatively confirmed because cervix was SHOW and there was definite EWCM that turned watery through the day.
> 
> 1 - 6 DPO I’m not going to note any symptoms from the first week since any symptoms here are usually caused by progesterone. Although the whole cycle since o day my poor bbs haven’t stopped hurting. They normally hurt for a day around ovulation, then don’t start hurting again until about 9DPO, so idk.
> 
> 7 DPO - started noticing weird sensations in lower abdomen. Twingy/crampy/fluttery/bubbly I get little twinges as regular pms, but these have definitely felt stronger like intense anxiety type feeling. Exhaustion started here, too. I work at a gym that has 4 private tanning rooms, 1 has been out of service for months so I went in there on my lunch and passed out! I was late 10 mins coming back from lunch. I just couldn’t keep my eyes open another second. Exhaustion has continued since this day and has only gotten worse.
> 
> 8 DPO - mood swings (especially weepiness) started. Normal for pms. But found out my brother and his fiancé are expecting and I’ve been jealous/sad since. Tiny, itty-bitty, no bigger than a flea sized spot of red blood when wiping. Didn’t feel any irritated skin down there so I’m pretty sure it came from inside
> 
> 9- 10 DPO - same tiny tiny tiny spot of light brown discharge on 9 DPO, and then yellow snotty cm ever since. Nausea on and off, normal for pms though.. extremely anxious for some reason. Just this constant feeling in stomach like anxiety attack about to start. Even though I’m very tired all day, by the time I actually lay down to go to bed I CANNOT SLEEP!!! :( I’m sure the insomnia is contributing to the exhaustion during the day. But it’s like i can barely keep my eyes open all day, start falling asleep at 7/8pm watching tv with bf, and then go to lay down around 10 - and then wide awake till 1 am. I don’t get it.
> 
> 11 DPO - I take a low dosage tramadol every morning because I have fibromyalgia and work in a high activity job so it helps control pain levels through the day. Never had a problem with taking it with morning coffee before, and I’ve been taking it on and off for 5 years now. This morning though it made me so sick I started throwing up in the parking lot outside of work before I could even get out of the car. Nausea = normal pms, vomiting= not normal at all.
> 
> 12-17 DPO - didn’t note much from this time as I was on vacation and wasnt paying as much attention anymore. Af was supposed to start Christmas Eve (14 DPO) but didn’t show. I’ve been throwing up almost every day since 11 DPO, and every day nausea that feels like my whole stomach constricts. Also I have stretching pains in tummy. Boobs are still very sore and each with a hard lump behind nipples. Since 15 DPO I’ve just felt unwell. Aches all over, feel like I’m getting a cold. Stomach always feels active and bloated. Random af-like cramps in vagina area.
> 
> And that’s it up to today (17 DPO) I’m officially 4 days late for af (cd33) but I’m too afraid to spend money on a test because my cycle is normally 27-34 days. I originally thought it was 27-30 so the first time I was 32 days I spent $18 on a test, only for af to show literally as I was poas. So then I start waiting till I was 34 days and of course eventually a cycle came and I was 34 days and thought it would be for sure that time, went and bought a test annnnnd same thing happened, literally started spotting as I was wiping from poas. This time I’m not wasting the money and waiting until af shows, or CD 36.
> 
> Anniversary is on January 1st so it would be a nice anniversary present, but I’m afraid to get my hopes up again.

Turned this baby GREEN! I am so shocked, the DR called this morning that the blood test came back positive as well! I will say for anyone reading this, do not lose hope until AF actually shows! I was absolutely convinced she was coming any second! The only thing that was different this cycle from other cycles were:

-Boobs were tender from O day - today. Started feeling like they had a hard lump behind them around 10 DPO and started feeling tingly around 17 DPO. Everything else about my boobs through this 2ww were normal pms things: nipples didn’t/still don’t look bigger or darker yet and boobs are bigger and more firm with road map veins.

-Throwing up almost every day for a week leading to af.

- So tired I was taking hour long naps AT WORK!

-Really weepy. I get weepy before af too so I wasn’t sure, but I definitely felt more emotional than usual. I thought it was because I was jealous about my brother and sister-in-law getting a positive (now we’ll be pregnant with cousins together! Oh my god little baby cousins I CANT they’ll be so cute!):wohoo:

- And lastly the only other thing different for this cycle was heavy sensation in stomach. I saw other women post that as symptoms before, so I thought every cycle “Oh my god it feels so heavy I MUST be pregnant!” But oh no trust me you’ll know the feeling. Same with the tingly boobs and lightning crotch, I symptom spotted things that were LIKE that so I assumed that was happening every cycle, but no no no you will KNOW if your boobs are tingling or you have lightning bolts going up your crotch.

I even was feeling my cervix everyday because I thought it was supposed to get soft and closed. Turns out, if you’re not trained to examine the cervix, you will most likely know NOTHING from checking it except maybe when you’re o-ing. 

Good luck ladies! I’m gonna stick around to see if you get your bfps too! Then we can be pregnancy buddies!!!!!


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> Turned this baby GREEN! I am so shocked, the DR called this morning that the blood test came back positive as well! I will say for anyone reading this, do not lose hope until AF actually shows! I was absolutely convinced she was coming any second! The only thing that was different this cycle from other cycles were:
> 
> -Boobs were tender from O day - today. Started feeling like they had a hard lump behind them around 10 DPO and started feeling tingly around 17 DPO. Everything else about my boobs through this 2ww were normal pms things: nipples didn’t/still don’t look bigger or darker yet and boobs are bigger and more firm with road map veins.
> 
> -Throwing up almost every day for a week leading to af.
> 
> - So tired I was taking hour long naps AT WORK!
> 
> -Really weepy. I get weepy before af too so I wasn’t sure, but I definitely felt more emotional than usual. I thought it was because I was jealous about my brother and sister-in-law getting a positive (now we’ll be pregnant with cousins together! Oh my god little baby cousins I CANT they’ll be so cute!):wohoo:
> 
> - And lastly the only other thing different for this cycle was heavy sensation in stomach. I saw other women post that as symptoms before, so I thought every cycle “Oh my god it feels so heavy I MUST be pregnant!” But oh no trust me you’ll know the feeling. Same with the tingly boobs and lightning crotch, I symptom spotted things that were LIKE that so I assumed that was happening every cycle, but no no no you will KNOW if your boobs are tingling or you have lightning bolts going up your crotch.
> 
> I even was feeling my cervix everyday because I thought it was supposed to get soft and closed. Turns out, if you’re not trained to examine the cervix, you will most likely know NOTHING from checking it except maybe when you’re o-ing.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I’m gonna stick around to see if you get your bfps too! Then we can be pregnancy buddies!!!!!

My symptoms have all but vanished! Another BFN this morning .I thought I saw a almost non existent shadow in the test window this morning but it was BFN. I'm 11/12 dpo now. I've ordered some FRER 10mlu tests off Amazon which should arrive today I'm going to use one today and one tomorrow then see if AF comes on Tuesday as expected X


----------



## Gemma8806

So I tested mid day today on a FRER and got my BFP at 12dpo after 7 negatives and a negative last night and it was clear as day and came up straight away!!!!


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> Turned this baby GREEN! I am so shocked, the DR called this morning that the blood test came back positive as well! I will say for anyone reading this, do not lose hope until AF actually shows! I was absolutely convinced she was coming any second! The only thing that was different this cycle from other cycles were:
> 
> -Boobs were tender from O day - today. Started feeling like they had a hard lump behind them around 10 DPO and started feeling tingly around 17 DPO. Everything else about my boobs through this 2ww were normal pms things: nipples didn’t/still don’t look bigger or darker yet and boobs are bigger and more firm with road map veins.
> 
> -Throwing up almost every day for a week leading to af.
> 
> - So tired I was taking hour long naps AT WORK!
> 
> -Really weepy. I get weepy before af too so I wasn’t sure, but I definitely felt more emotional than usual. I thought it was because I was jealous about my brother and sister-in-law getting a positive (now we’ll be pregnant with cousins together! Oh my god little baby cousins I CANT they’ll be so cute!):wohoo:
> 
> - And lastly the only other thing different for this cycle was heavy sensation in stomach. I saw other women post that as symptoms before, so I thought every cycle “Oh my god it feels so heavy I MUST be pregnant!” But oh no trust me you’ll know the feeling. Same with the tingly boobs and lightning crotch, I symptom spotted things that were LIKE that so I assumed that was happening every cycle, but no no no you will KNOW if your boobs are tingling or you have lightning bolts going up your crotch.
> 
> I even was feeling my cervix everyday because I thought it was supposed to get soft and closed. Turns out, if you’re not trained to examine the cervix, you will most likely know NOTHING from checking it except maybe when you’re o-ing.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I’m gonna stick around to see if you get your bfps too! Then we can be pregnancy buddies!!!!!

I got my BFP today at 12dpo clear as day woohoo!!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Gemma8806

Thank you


----------



## Cptnkate

Gemma8806 said:


> I got my BFP today at 12dpo clear as day woohoo!!! X

OH MY GOD!!! I am so happy for you!!!! I literally started crying when I saw! Haha hormones! That’s so exciting! I knew the weights on stomach feeling had to be a good sign! Pregnancy buddies!! :yipee::happydance:


----------



## Gemma8806

Cptnkate said:


> OH MY GOD!!! I am so happy for you!!!! I literally started crying when I saw! Haha hormones! That’s so exciting! I knew the weights on stomach feeling had to be a good sign! Pregnancy buddies!! :yipee::happydance:

I can't believe it I took one tonight to double check haha. But I still feel like AF is coming haha x


----------



## Cptnkate

Gemma8806 said:


> I can't believe it I took one tonight to double check haha. But I still feel like AF is coming haha x

Right?! Even with the blood test confirming I still feel like I’m going to see red every time I wipe :shock:


----------



## promise07

Gemma8806 said:


> Welcome fingers crossed for you too. Hope we both get some bfps in the coming days! X

Thanks Gemma! How are you feeling? I am 8dpo today and started spotting. Never had this before so i'm scared my LP will be short.


----------



## KansasMamas

Eeeep! I got a SUPER faint BFP this morning. 

I tested yesterday and the day before with strips and got BFNs, so I am very hopeful that it's not my trigger. However, upon further inspection I realized my strips were expired, so I'm not sure if this is just the trigger playing a trick on me. 

Today is 11 days post trigger and 10 days post IUI. 

I went and bought six more tests this morning, and will test again this afternoon!!!

AHHHHHHHHH! This would be my first ever BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## Cptnkate

KansasMamas said:


> Eeeep! I got a SUPER faint BFP this morning.
> 
> I tested yesterday and the day before with strips and got BFNs, so I am very hopeful that it's not my trigger. However, upon further inspection I realized my strips were expired, so I'm not sure if this is just the trigger playing a trick on me.
> 
> Today is 11 days post trigger and 10 days post IUI.
> 
> I went and bought six more tests this morning, and will test again this afternoon!!!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHH! This would be my first ever BFP!

So exciting!! Keep updating when you find out!


----------



## Eml92

Thought I ovulated on the 19th. DTD everyday from 15-19th, 21st, and a few times up until 28th. I have had cramps everyday since 20th along with some other symptoms (bloating, backaches) AF is due in 2 days, but today I started bleeding out of nowhere (not too light but not heavy). I always get light pink when I wipe a day or 2 before I get AF, except this time. I was really hoping this would be the month :( going to wait and see how long bleeding lasts.


----------



## Eml92

Now I am confused. So I read if your cycle is 28 days (like mine) you ovulate around 14 days after the first day of your last period. So if I ovulated on the 20th (my last period started on the 6th) then my next period would come on the 3rd (not 2nd like I thought) and if this is my period, it is 3 days early. If that’s the case, I have been a day behind on my tracking. I’d be 11dpo today and started bleeding today, knowing it could be my period, still going to wait and see how long it lasts. I track my period every month and it always starts on the day my tracker says. It is never early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you hun :dust::dust:


----------



## Cptnkate

Eml92 said:


> Now I am confused. So I read if your cycle is 28 days (like mine) you ovulate around 14 days after the first day of your last period. So if I ovulated on the 20th (my last period started on the 6th) then my next period would come on the 3rd (not 2nd like I thought) and if this is my period, it is 3 days early. If that’s the case, I have been a day behind on my tracking. I’d be 11dpo today and started bleeding today, knowing it could be my period, still going to wait and see how long it lasts. I track my period every month and it always starts on the day my tracker says. It is never early.

It’s a bit confusing but that’s actually an outdated way of tracking ovulation, as you follicular phase (the time between the start of your period and the day you ovulate) can vary, whereas your luteal phase (from o day till the start of next period “or two week wait”) is always going to be the same amount of days. So yes in a perfect world the average 28 day cycle is about half and half (14 days FP and 14 days LP), but unfortunately for us the only true way of knowing the amount of time between o day and the start of your period is memorizing your body over time. 

I thought I was O-ing the 14th day of every cycle too for a long time because I had a 28 day cycle and that’s what I’ve been told like you. But nothing was happening. And I would be late some cycles and early some and be totally confused. Then I started tracking ovulation, and counting the amount of days between confirmed ovulation day and whatever day I started my period that month. Turns out my LP was ALWAYS 15 days, but sometimes I Od on CD 12 and only had a 27 day cycle, while other times I Od anywhere up to cd18 and had a 33 day cycle.

Just keep tracking and learn your body, and it will all make sense. Best of luck to you, I’m hoping it’s just late implantation bleeding and not af! Keeping my finger crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## Eml92

Cptnkate said:


> It’s a bit confusing but that’s actually an outdated way of tracking ovulation, as you follicular phase (the time between the start of your period and the day you ovulate) can vary, whereas your luteal phase (from o day till the start of next period “or two week wait”) is always going to be the same amount of days. So yes in a perfect world the average 28 day cycle is about half and half (14 days FP and 14 days LP), but unfortunately for us the only true way of knowing the amount of time between o day and the start of your period is memorizing your body over time.
> 
> I thought I was O-ing the 14th day of every cycle too for a long time because I had a 28 day cycle and that’s what I’ve been told like you. But nothing was happening. And I would be late some cycles and early some and be totally confused. Then I started tracking ovulation, and counting the amount of days between confirmed ovulation day and whatever day I started my period that month. Turns out my LP was ALWAYS 15 days, but sometimes I Od on CD 12 and only had a 27 day cycle, while other times I Od anywhere up to cd18 and had a 33 day cycle.
> 
> Just keep tracking and learn your body, and it will all make sense. Best of luck to you, I’m hoping it’s just late implantation bleeding and not af! Keeping my finger crossed! :thumbup:

Thank you! Just sucks after getting my hopes up after having symptoms during the tww.


----------



## Cptnkate

Eml92 said:


> Thank you! Just sucks after getting my hopes up after having symptoms during the tww.

Yeah, I swear every cycle feels like it’s for sure, and then Mother Nature has to go and make things even harder by adding early/late periods that make you think “I knew this cycle was weird!” Annnnd then the blood gets heavy and you’re left cursing Mother Nature once again. Hang in there girl, it will happen! Keep writing down your day to day symptoms so every cycle you’ll know what you shouldn’t look into and what is abnormal. It’s hard tracking because I felt like every cycle there was a new symptom but then af would still show, and they were only new because I hadn’t noticed until I read someone else’s symptoms. But still just believe it WILL happen eventually! Keep updating! I still hope it’s just implantation though!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy New Year! Wishing you all the best for 2019 :)


----------



## Eml92

Eml92 said:


> Thank you! Just sucks after getting my hopes up after having symptoms during the tww.




Cptnkate said:


> Yeah, I swear every cycle feels like it’s for sure, and then Mother Nature has to go and make things even harder by adding early/late periods that make you think “I knew this cycle was weird!” Annnnd then the blood gets heavy and you’re left cursing Mother Nature once again. Hang in there girl, it will happen! Keep writing down your day to day symptoms so every cycle you’ll know what you shouldn’t look into and what is abnormal. It’s hard tracking because I felt like every cycle there was a new symptom but then af would still show, and they were only new because I hadn’t noticed until I read someone else’s symptoms. But still just believe it WILL happen eventually! Keep updating! I still hope it’s just implantation though!

Yes exactly! It’s weird too because this is the first time I’ve ever had any type of symptoms. Every single cycle of mine has been the same since I can remember.. af comes on the exact day that my tracker says, I always get crampy 1-2 days before af along with light pink when I wipe before af actually starts. This month, I had cramping for the entire tww, along with my other symptoms, and then af was early (never happens to me) and this time no light pink when I wipe. That is what is throwing me off. Maybe because it is my first time tracking O and first month actually ttc?


----------



## Cptnkate

Eml92 said:


> Yes exactly! It’s weird too because this is the first time I’ve ever had any type of symptoms. Every single cycle of mine has been the same since I can remember.. af comes on the exact day that my tracker says, I always get crampy 1-2 days before af along with light pink when I wipe before af actually starts. This month, I had cramping for the entire tww, along with my other symptoms, and then af was early (never happens to me) and this time no light pink when I wipe. That is what is throwing me off. Maybe because it is my first time tracking O and first month actually ttc?

Maybe? When I started tracking it was to prevent, and every month for like 4 months I would get something I SWORE was out of the ordinary, but then af would show. And then she would come late or early and I’d be like “I’m always regular this must mean I’m pregnant!” And then af would come into full swing and I’d be like “Ahhh never in’s I guess it was af.”

This cycle was pretty much no different than other cycles. There were only a few things that struck me as out of ordinary, but I wasn’t sure if it was normal or not since every cycle it seems like I notice a new symptom. I even told the dr when they were sending me in for the urine test “I’m probably going to start right when I go to pee into the cup, I’m cramping like normal before my period so I have a feeling my luck I’ll start right when I’m wiping!” And they laughed and said that’s their luck too. But it ended up being positive! 

Point is don’t rely too much on what is or isn’t normal, because the honest truth is sometimes it won’t feel any different and you’ll be pregnant, sometimes it’ll be the weirdest most nonsense cycle ever and af will show. Don’t stress too much, if it’s a bfp or a bfn then it’s going to be a bfp or a bfn no matter how much checking you do.

Best of luck! Keep updating of course, I’d love to find out if/when it ends up being a bfp!!!


----------



## Eml92

Eml92 said:


> Yes exactly! It’s weird too because this is the first time I’ve ever had any type of symptoms. Every single cycle of mine has been the same since I can remember.. af comes on the exact day that my tracker says, I always get crampy 1-2 days before af along with light pink when I wipe before af actually starts. This month, I had cramping for the entire tww, along with my other symptoms, and then af was early (never happens to me) and this time no light pink when I wipe. That is what is throwing me off. Maybe because it is my first time tracking O and first month actually ttc?

Also, today I have been having a twingy pain behind/next to my belly button and tingly boobs. 2 symptoms that I had during tww and never had either during af. Anyone else have these symptoms during their period?


----------



## Eml92

Sorry, maybe TMI.. I’m about 15dpo today. Expected AF to come yesterday, but started bleeding 3 days ago (never had AF come early). Medium flow for 2 days, then yesterday and today very light flow, almost non existent. Still not sure if it is AF or if it could be implantation bleed despite the medium flow. I’ve had lower abdominal cramping for about 2 weeks (since 1dpo if I am tracking right). Also having tingly sensation in boobs/nipples, mostly the left) and a twingy, pulling sensation next to/behind belly button and super bloated. Can anyone relate and ended up getting a BFP?? I am going to test in a week.


----------



## Cptnkate

Eml92 said:


> Sorry, maybe TMI.. I’m about 15dpo today. Expected AF to come yesterday, but started bleeding 3 days ago (never had AF come early). Medium flow for 2 days, then yesterday and today very light flow, almost non existent. Still not sure if it is AF or if it could be implantation bleed despite the medium flow. I’ve had lower abdominal cramping for about 2 weeks (since 1dpo if I am tracking right). Also having tingly sensation in boobs/nipples, mostly the left) and a twingy, pulling sensation next to/behind belly button and super bloated. Can anyone relate and ended up getting a BFP?? I am going to test in a week.

They say if it’s implantation then there shouldn’t be enough blood to fill a tampon or pad. However that’s not always the case and there have been women who got BFPs after several days of bleeding. I hope that’s you’re case as well! If symptoms continue the next few days, then test 3-4 days from now. If it was implantation then a home test should be able to pick up on the HCG within 3 days. Best of luck! Keep updating no matter which way it goes!


----------



## SarahLou372

Not sure if I'm posting in correct place #-o

Hi ladies can any one help please;

I'm around 6dpo and I'm lying in bed and these sudden sharp pains came on from my uterus area like cramps strongish lasting a minute or 2 then going then waiting a few mins and happening again, now I just have full aches any ideas in worried 

I also have pcos I'll be so shocked if I ovulated on my own my period started up again 4 days after starting 5mg of folic acid because of a deficiency, but apparently my FSH and progesterone hormones were normal!


----------



## FaithnHope41

This thread is absolutely wonderful! I made it my go to this cycle and last for symptom checking and I thought it was very interesting to see that everyone's symptoms varied, but most had similar symptoms at some point during their TWW.

I'm happy to say we got our :bfp: this month and I hope my sharing of symptoms and other info can help others while symptom checking during the ever lasting TWW! 

0DPO/1DPO - During ovulation had very strong ovulation cramping. Reminded me of contractions tbh! They were intense and painful at times, but I felt like my body was working its magic to make an egg drop!

2DPO - light cramping.

3DPO - light cramping, slight headache and sore nipples.

4DPO - Cramping, slightly sore nipples.

5DPO - cramping, sore nipples, heartburn, tired.

6DPO- cramping, nipples becoming even more sore, breasts are also starting to become a little sore, tired.

7DPO - cramping, very sore boobs and nipples, feeling exhausted, a but emotional.

8 DPO - cramping, sore boobs, heartburn, tired and going to bed before my children fall asleep. 

9DPO - some cramping, very sore boobs, had trouble sleeping but feel like I could sleep all day, very emotional, heartburn, a little nausea during the day and evening. Took first FRER and got a faint :bfp:.

10/11DPO - cramping, sore boobs, heartburn, very tired. Took two more tests, lines becoming darker each time!! :bfp:

12DPO - some cramping, sore boobs, sore lower back, heartburn, very tired. Took a digital today and it confirmed pregnant :) :bfp:

13DPO through current - symptoms have only become more intense. Breasts are super sore and sensitive. I feel very exhausted most of the day and am having some trouble sleeping. Frequent urination is making it's way in too. Cramping is not as bad anymore, but still having some minor cramps occasionally. Cervix is very high and closed. 

Best of luck to all of you TTC! I am crossing my fingers and sending lots of baby dust to you all! <3 :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## FaithnHope41

bumping this thread because it truly is very interesting to read during the tww!!


----------



## Tiwa

This thread absolutely helped me during my TWW. So here are my symptoms:
Ov day: Ovary Pain. High BBT
1 dpo: Diarrhea (I actually read somewhere that "conception diarrhea is a thing, who knew)
2dpo -7dpo: left ovary pain, sniffles and fatigue.
8dpo: A wave of nausea. Lasted for like 1 minute or 2
9dpo-11dpo: Ovary pain stopped. Felt like crap in the morning when i woke up, noticed that my boobs were not hurting (which usually happens like a week before AF till AF). Minor cramping like AF was on its way. On 10 dpo, I was awoken by a mild cramp in my uterine area, I thought it was indigestion. could have been implantation cramps
12dpo: Minor cramping. High temperature. Felt like I was coming down with the flu.
13dpo: woke up to test and got a glaring :bfp:

One thing that made me know I was pregnant was the absence of pre AF symptoms like tender boobs. Now I am at 19dpo and they hurt like hell.


----------



## Tiwa

Wishing anyone going through this thread and hoping/praying for a BFP their heart desires. sending lots of baby dust to you all:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladies wishing u all in the 2ww that come across this lots of baby dust.

O day
pain in my right ovary area and tender to touch. Low backache and generally feeling off. 
Tiredness
1DPO to 8DPO
nothing to much but noticed I had a very increased sence of smell. 
Nazel congestion. 
Twinges in my right overy area that came and went and then in my left hand side. 
Rising basal body temp. Very mild waves of nausea here and there. Not all the time. 
Right breast was tender. 
9DPO to 10DPO
Rising basal body temp. Left and right breast tenderness. 
Mild AF cramping and lower backache.
Sudden sharp stabbing pains in the right overy and uterus area that came and went. 
11DPO
Feeling like I'm out. Feeling Like AF is about to start. 
Did a clear blue HPT and got a faint BFP.
Did another HPT this time the First response early response. I did the test in the afternoon and had a blazing BFP. 

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Aymz

Hi, I know this thread hasn’t been as active as late but I’ve read the whole thread in about two days and it’s hard not to symptom spot!

I think, after some deliberation with different fertile dates on apps etc that I O’d on 14/4. Reason for this is on 13/4 my cm was as it usually is when I assume I am ovulating and I didn’t have any more the same. Cycles have been between 27 and 25 days over the past year but generally on average are 31 days.

Partner and I got together only once, on evening of 13/4 (we don’t live together so couldn’t be more!). Obviously not trying atm, but not preventing either...

So This is what I have now; part of me is telling myself not to be silly, but the other half is being the opposite :) I figure at the very least it will give me a good indication of PMS symptoms so that I’ll know in future.

1dpo - Some mild cramping. CM wet and clear but not stretchy
2dpo - as above.
3dpo - Mild cramping. Cm same but less so. couldn’t get to sleep properly. Took about 2 hours tossing and turning before I did. Felt hot and had restless legs. Remembered every dream I had. FaceTimed partner, felt emotional and tearful. Diarrhea in the afternoon. Some backache.
4dpo - cm all but dried up? Only seeing very small patches when wipe. Mild cramping. Lower backache, feels worse. Irritable and emotional. Want to cry and can feel myself getting annoyed and jealous over slightest thing that doesn’t usually bother me. Feeling like I do a couple days before AF but she’s not due until 1st.
6-8dpo as per messages below. Noticed some creamier cm. 
9dpo - nothing new really. Everything seems to have died down a little. No sore boobs so pretty sure I’m out but I did see the tiniest bit of pink tinge in cm when I wiped. Only that one time as well. AF not due until 2 May. 
10dpo - same as above but noticed more pale pink tinged something when wiped. I can’t tell though if this was from cm or maybe if haemorrhoids playing up! However usually it’s a bit more red if that happens? It was only that one time that day. So I wondered if maybe it could have been IB (and hence why I wouldn’t have had positive tests yet) but I just don’t feel like a pregnant person....I’m sure I had sore boobs with my others and I’m sure it would have happened by now but I can’t remember. 

I have 3 children already between 7 and 16 so I can’t remember how I felt. I wasn’t actively searching for symptoms with them as I never thought to test until AF late! I’ve also had 3 mc’s within a 6 month period back in 2010 but went on to have my 3rd no problem.

I do have some nipple/breast sensitive I guess that I don’t normally have until later in cycle but it could also be because I fiddle around with them sometimes to see if they are sensitive or painful :lol: edit - not noticing this as much


----------



## Suggerhoney

Aymz said:


> Hi, I know this thread hasn’t been as active as late but I’ve read the whole thread in about two days and it’s hard not to symptom spot!
> 
> I think, after some deliberation with different fertile dates on apps etc that I O’d on 14/4. Reason for this is on 13/4 my cm was as it usually is when I assume I am ovulating and I didn’t have any more the same. Cycles have been between 27 and 25 days over the past year but generally on average are 31 days.
> 
> Partner and I got together only once, on evening of 13/4 (we don’t live together so couldn’t be more!). Obviously not trying atm, but not preventing either...
> 
> So This is what I have now; part of me is telling myself not to be silly, but the other half is being the opposite :) I figure at the very least it will give me a good indication of PMS symptoms so that I’ll know in future.
> 
> 1dpo - Some mild cramping. CM wet and clear but not stretchy
> 2dpo - as above.
> 3dpo - Mild cramping. Cm same but less so. couldn’t get to sleep properly. Took about 2 hours tossing and turning before I did. Felt hot and had restless legs. Remembered every dream I had. FaceTimed partner, felt emotional and tearful. Diarrhea in the afternoon. Some backache.
> 4dpo - cm all but dried up? Only seeing very small patches when wipe. Mild cramping. Lower backache, feels worse. Irritable and emotional. Want to cry and can feel myself getting annoyed and jealous over slightest thing that doesn’t usually bother me. Feeling like I do a couple days before AF but she’s not due until 1st.
> 
> I have 3 children already between 7 and 16 so I can’t remember how I felt. I wasn’t actively searching for symptoms with them as I never thought to test until AF late! I’ve also had 3 mc’s within a 6 month period back in 2010 but went on to have my 3rd no problem.
> 
> I do have some nipple/breast sensitive I guess that I don’t normally have until later in cycle but it could also be because I fiddle around with them sometimes to see if they are sensitive or painful :lol:

Sounding very hopeful hun. Good luck really good this is it for you.


----------



## Aymz

Aymz said:


> Hi, I know this thread hasn’t been as active as late but I’ve read the whole thread in about two days and it’s hard not to symptom spot!
> 
> I think, after some deliberation with different fertile dates on apps etc that I O’d on 14/4. Reason for this is on 13/4 my cm was as it usually is when I assume I am ovulating and I didn’t have any more the same. Cycles have been between 27 and 25 days over the past year but generally on average are 31 days.
> 
> Partner and I got together only once, on evening of 13/4 (we don’t live together so couldn’t be more!). Obviously not trying atm, but not preventing either...
> 
> So This is what I have now; part of me is telling myself not to be silly, but the other half is being the opposite :) I figure at the very least it will give me a good indication of PMS symptoms so that I’ll know in future.
> 
> 1dpo - Some mild cramping. CM wet and clear but not stretchy
> 2dpo - as above.
> 3dpo - Mild cramping. Cm same but less so. couldn’t get to sleep properly. Took about 2 hours tossing and turning before I did. Felt hot and had restless legs. Remembered every dream I had. FaceTimed partner, felt emotional and tearful. Diarrhea in the afternoon. Some backache.
> 4dpo - cm all but dried up? Only seeing very small patches when wipe. Mild cramping. Lower backache, feels worse. Irritable and emotional. Want to cry and can feel myself getting annoyed and jealous over slightest thing that doesn’t usually bother me. Feeling like I do a couple days before AF but she’s not due until 2nd (not 1st as originally put!).
> 5dpo - took a few hours to get to sleep last night as well. Had some pain/uncomfort rhs above Pubic area which made me ‘ooooh’ out loud lol. It’s not in an area I associate with ovary pain so don’t know what that was. Can remember all dreams again. Still emotional and feeling irrationally irritated. Did have headache but to be fair I was out in the hot sun for a couple of hours.
> 6dpo - feeling the most unpregnant person in the universe. Have been tracking RHR since 4dpo where I was 64bpm and woke up to 63bpm so clearly not good. Continue to have back ache, not so much pain but like a dull feeling and more on lhs today. It comes and goes.
> 
> I have 3 children already between 7 and 16 so I can’t remember how I felt. I wasn’t actively searching for symptoms with them as I never thought to test until AF late! I’ve also had 3 mc’s within a 6 month period back in 2010 but went on to have my 3rd no problem.
> 
> I do have some nipple/breast sensitive I guess that I don’t normally have until later in cycle but it could also be because I fiddle around with them sometimes to see if they are sensitive or painful :lol:

Hi, sorry I know it’s not the rules to quote a previous post but I don’t think I’ve posted enough to edit the original post! So I’ve updated it through this reply :)


----------



## Tesh23

Didn’t really want to symptom spot this cycle... but as I have very little symptoms I’ll put them down. Just to note I’ve had the flu/cold a day before ovulation, it was its worst the day of ovulation and I’m still a bit congested at 4dpo.

1dpo- nothing really just ewcm and cervix was still open (never happens usually)

2-dpo - slight lower backache, soooo bloated, little creamy cm, and the most irritating of all - increased saliva

3dpo- boobs fuller but not sore, increased saliva (really annoying), creamy cm. Vivid dream

4dpo- boobs still full but not sore, bloated, increased saliva, more creamy cm.

5dpo- boobs fuller, slightly bloated, more creamy cm, increased saliva. Two sharp tugs/pulls late at night in uterus.

6dpo- dull ache in abdomen. Increased creamy cm. Increased saliva. Slightly bloated. Cp HSO and boobs cv slightly sore in evening. Vivid dream

7dpo- creamy cm, boobs vv slightly sore. Maybe a dull ache in abdomen (maybe just stomach cramps)

8dpo- Boobs and nipples more tender and sore,creamy cm. Cm thinning out through the day prob AF on the way. Really irritable and emotional. Dull crampy feeling all day. Dull pinching on the right

9dpo- boobs smaller less sore, decrease in cm (milky/sticky), diarrhea in morning and extremely nauseous from 6-11am (maybe food poisoning we had take out last night), cramping. Heavy dull ache in abdomen (AF on the way?)

10dpo- tender boobs, slight af cramps, lower backache, hardly any cm sticky (milky with creamy ewcm bits) when I check ( signs AF is on the way) headache

11dpo- tender boobs, headache, wet patch in underwear in the morning. painful bloating, Strong AF cramping, small gushes of milky cm (with creamy colored ewcm) I thought AF had come a day early. Heavy full feeling in abdomen with some pinching

12dpo- tender boobs, bloated, sticky cm (decreased), headache. Feeling of AF on the way

13dpo- boobs more tender, sore and itchy, white milky/creamy cm (a bit odd), bloated. Nausea, headache off and on, hungry.

14dpo/cd1- AF due today. Temp down by 0.4. Milky cm, tender sore boobs.


----------



## Soph_91_x

Okay this gives me something to do haha.
Driving myself crazy over here

1DPO

Nothing to report

2DPO

Peeing like crazy every 30 mins for at least 4 hours of the day. Never peed like this before. Crying hysterically over a non-issue

3DPO

Nothing to report

4DPO

My mood is very up and down and can I feel sensations in my uterus.

5DPO

Feeling super energetic and in a good mood today...

Still frequent urination.

Shooting pain in left breast, only once or twice

Feeling like maybe I'm not preggers

6 DPO

It’s the evening here in Aus and I feel this funny constant nausea this evening. It’s very subtle. I don’t feel like I will be sick at all, but the subtle nausea feeling is constant at the mo

Thought I felt some more twinges in my womb today

Trying not to get excited

Morning of 7DPO

Woke up to pee twice in the night. Woke very early despite going to bed very late.
Temp has dropped by 0.2.

Was laying in bed with very light cramps that felt like start of AF (she’s not due for 5 days though). Felt like I was wearing tight knickers that were pressing on womb (I wasn’t)

However it felt like I needed to fart to maybe I’m just reading into that.

Calf muscles feel weak when I stand, almost like after a hard gym session.

*Afternoon update*

Not feeling pregnant at all.
Gassy (may account for cramps this morn)
Disheartened
Also no CM this entire time

*Evening update*

Feeling disheartened. no cm, no cramping, nothing.
Just feeling moody and irritable with OH which always happens at this time anyway (AF due Fri). I've got a feeling I am out. Will keep updating.

8DPO

Extremely bloated.
Took nap in afternoon but probs cause interrupted sleep with OH snoring
Temp same as yesterday
Slight cm: thick egg white consistency, light cream/whitish colour

9DPO

BFN: Will probably test every day from now. It was a clear blue early response test, says it should be 99% accurate at 4 days prior to AF due, so I’m not optimistic

Went to Drs to test for UTI as constantly need to pee feels so uncomfortable. Dr pressed around my appendix and asked if it hurt... it didn't.

Handed in urine sample to test for UTI. They will hopefully have the results Friday, latest Saturday.

He said that my temp (37.5 when he took it) is classified as low grade fever.

I don't feel feverish at all. Was 36.88 when I temped this morning.

10DPO

Felt sharp pain in uterus whilst at cinema
Tested. Counting as BFN as line too faint (could be evap line) fxd!
Slight pain in front of hip that comes and goes
Areolas on both nipples have become puffy with little white spots on them

11 DPO

BFN on FRER. AF due tommoz. Will test again in morning

12 DPO

BFN on FRER 
UTI results came back negative 

13DPO

AF is here. I’m out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck ladies I have it all crossed for you all :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aymz

So it’s the evening of 7dpo today. Couldn’t feel less pregnant if I tried. No aore boobs, no cramps/twinges (although I did get up in a hurry and felt something pull). I have a headache, nausea I can’t eat or sleep and my rhr went up 3bpm last night but none of that is pregnancy related. Yesterday my OH said he wasn’t happy with us, that he loves me but he’s worried it’s mroe friendly than romantic. Just what I need. 

Anyway, I thought sod it. I’ll pee on my last test (had two FRERs ready for next weekend but I caved yesterday lol). The one with FMU yesterday (6dpo) was negative of course. Not a shadow of a line evap or otherwise. 7dpo evening test - faintest shadow caught my eye. Both tests are out of the same box so I don’t know what to think?? I’ll post pics in the tests section but now my mind is going round even more.


----------



## Aymz

Soph_91_x said:


> Okay this gives me something to do haha.
> Driving myself crazy over here
> 
> 1DPO
> 
> Nothing to report
> 
> 2DPO
> 
> Peeing like crazy every 30 mins for at least 4 hours of the day. Never peed like this before
> 
> 3DPO
> 
> Nothing to report
> 
> 4DPO
> 
> My mood is very up and down and can I feel sensations in my uterus.
> 
> 5DPO
> 
> Feeling super energetic and in a good mood today...
> 
> Still frequent urination.
> 
> Shooting pain in left breast, only once or twice
> 
> Feeling like maybe I'm not preggers
> 
> 6 DPO
> 
> It’s the evening here in Aus and I feel this funny constant nausea this evening. It’s very subtle. I don’t feel like I will be sick at all, but the subtle nausea feeling is constant at the mo
> 
> Thought I felt some more twinges in my womb today
> 
> Trying not to get excited
> 
> Morning of 7DPO
> 
> Woke up to pee twice in the night. Woke very early despite going to bed very late.
> Temp has dropped by 0.2.
> 
> Was laying in bed with very light cramps that felt like start of AF (she’s not due for 5 days though)
> 
> Felt like I was wearing tight knickers that were pressing on womb (I wasn’t)
> 
> However it felt like I needed to fart to maybe I’m just reading into that.
> 
> Calf muscles feel weak when I stand, almost like after a hard gym session.
> 
> *Afternoon update*
> 
> Not feeling pregnant at all.
> Gassy (may account for cramps this morn)
> Disheartened
> Also no CM this entire time
> 
> *Evening update*
> 
> Feeling disheartened. no cm, no cramping, nothing.
> Just feeling moody and irritable with OH which always happens at this time anyway (AF due Fri). I've got a feeling I am out. Will keep updating.

That’s a little bit like me, I’ve had no cm, backache still there a little bit but no cramping like I had, I’ve been very irritable and moody the last few days which is early even for me. I wondered if progesterone gets higher faster if it knows there is a fertilised egg which may explain PMs type symptoms earlier. 

I still think I’m out despite seeing something on a test earlier. Wish I could just know now!


----------



## Soph_91_x

Aymz said:


> So it’s the evening of 7dpo today. Couldn’t feel less pregnant if I tried. No aore boobs, no cramps/twinges (although I did get up in a hurry and felt something pull). I have a headache, nausea I can’t eat or sleep and my rhr went up 3bpm last night but none of that is pregnancy related. Yesterday my OH said he wasn’t happy with us, that he loves me but he’s worried it’s mroe friendly than romantic. Just what I need.
> 
> Anyway, I thought sod it. I’ll pee on my last test (had two FRERs ready for next weekend but I caved yesterday lol). The one with FMU yesterday (6dpo) was negative of course. Not a shadow of a line evap or otherwise. 7dpo evening test - faintest shadow caught my eye. Both tests are out of the same box so I don’t know what to think?? I’ll post pics in the tests section but now my mind is going round even more.

Sorry to hear your partner said that Aymz. 
I’ve said that to my partner before, then realised I was addicted to drama and push/pull in relationships. I thought we were friends/boring because it is a very safe and relaxed relationship most of the time. I hope you and your partner work things out. 

Yep your symptoms are similar to mine. 
I feel out TBH, or maybe I have a UTI. If i do it will be the first one I’ve ever had!


----------



## Aymz

Soph_91_x said:


> Sorry to hear your partner said that Aymz.
> I’ve said that to my partner before, then realised I was addicted to drama and push/pull in relationships. I thought we were friends/boring because it is a very safe and relaxed relationship most of the time. I hope you and your partner work things out.
> 
> Yep your symptoms are similar to mine.
> I feel out TBH, or maybe I have a UTI. If i do it will be the first one I’ve ever had!

Thank you :) I think things have gotten complacent, I wanted to go visit him today but he didn’t want to, so I texted him an essay and I feel a little better about things. He’s not quitting and definitely wants to figure out how to fix us so I guess that’s good.

I had more twinges last night (so 7dpo still) on the lhs that are lower down than ovary way so I’m wondering what that’s all about. Going to get some more tests today and see how I get on with those. I do think I’m out - I don’t have sore boobs which I’ve had with my previous ones, although to be fair I can’t remember how far along I was when they happened!

Fx’d You don’t have UTI...they’re not nice at the best of times, let alone when trying to get pregnant x


----------



## Soph_91_x

Aymz said:


> Thank you :) I think things have gotten complacent, I wanted to go visit him today but he didn’t want to, so I texted him an essay and I feel a little better about things. He’s not quitting and definitely wants to figure out how to fix us so I guess that’s good.
> 
> I had more twinges last night (so 7dpo still) on the lhs that are lower down than ovary way so I’m wondering what that’s all about. Going to get some more tests today and see how I get on with those. I do think I’m out - I don’t have sore boobs which I’ve had with my previous ones, although to be fair I can’t remember how far along I was when they happened!
> 
> Fx’d You don’t have UTI...they’re not nice at the best of times, let alone when trying to get pregnant x

Let me know how you get on when you test... sending baby dust 
:dust:


----------



## Aymz

Negative one today with 2mu so presume the faint line on test yesterday was evap or indent even though it wasn’t on the first test. Not testing now until 26th/27th. 

At 8dpo I managed to sleep better, had about 7 hours. Still had about 90 minutes doze about 4pm. Managed to eat a bacon sandwich for lunch and a small hotdog around 8pm as felt sick but I think that’s just because of what’s been going on. Some twingy cramps but not many. Interestingly (tmi alert) I felt wet down there earlier but it was some thin creamy cm so not sure where that came from! Haven’t noticed it as much since but has been there a little when wipe.


----------



## Soph_91_x

Aymz said:


> Negative one today with 2mu so presume the faint line on test yesterday was evap or indent even though it wasn’t on the first test. Not testing now until 26th/27th.
> 
> At 8dpo I managed to sleep better, had about 7 hours. Still had about 90 minutes doze about 4pm. Managed to eat a bacon sandwich for lunch and a small hotdog around 8pm as felt sick but I think that’s just because of what’s been going on. Some twingy cramps but not many. Interestingly (tmi alert) I felt wet down there earlier but it was some thin creamy cm so not sure where that came from! Haven’t noticed it as much since but has been there a little when wipe.

 I had negative today at 9DPO. Are you 9dpo too?


----------



## Aymz

Soph_91_x said:


> I had negative today at 9DPO. Are you 9dpo too?

I’m pretty sure I am, I’m pretty sure I know when I ovulated but as I don’t temp it use OPKs there is always the chance I’m out by a day or two so could be 7 - 9dpo. But pretty sure 9!


----------



## starbelly

Guess I'll chime in!

I think I'm around 5 DPO but not sure - so frustrating, of course I have tested twice and BFN. The longest we went this month without sex was three days, so I was hoping there is a good chance and getting excited. It's so disheartening bc I have basically zero symptoms other than occasional cramping and slightly sore boobs (normal for my reg cycle though).

I had sniffles and a headache yesterday (around 4 DPO?) but could be allergies. My husband sneezed yesterday, too, and I was like "ughhhh he can't be pregnant so do my sneezes mean nothing?!" I'm just scared that I'm having a shorter cycle this month and that I'm closer to AF than I think, so my tests are accurate. argghhhhh


----------



## Miranda H

1dpo- super tired/fatigue

2-3dpo- snot-like, yellow cm; got a cold

4dpo- cramping lower down like I’m constipated

5-7dpo- twinges in left ovary, occasional cramping

8dpo- pinches/twinges in left ovary. That evening I had pretty intense AF cramping. Cm is dried up. Had stabbing pains in nipples but only a couple of times. BFN

9dpo- all symptoms gone. No cramping- BFN

10dpo- pinching in left ovary that morning. By 3pm had intense pelvis pressure with cramping. From 7-11 the pressure turned into a burning type pain in lower back along with AF cramps. The burning pain eventually moved to left side. BFN

11dpo- no cramps at all. Had multiple hot flashes throughout the day, almost like I had low blood sugar. BFN


----------



## Katzoemac

Hi! I want to join in!
1 dpo: creamy cm

2dpo: creamy cm painful/tender breasts, especially when moving/pressure, lower abdominal cramps and sharp pulling pain i think they call it lightning crotch? Idk haha.

3dpo: creamy cm, same breast symptoms, same lower abdomen cramp on and off, nausea just started tonight after dinner

4dpo: i guess i an out. :( breast tenderness is less, cm i havent noticed yet, the nausea is resolved, Abdominal cramps resolved as well. maybe i just ate too much last night, and just normal ovulation symptoms. Lol.

5dpo: i still have breast tenderness, it seems just the same as yesterday maybe a tad bit more, still w creamy cm , same amount as yesterday, i have back pains but i dont think it’s anything.

6dpo: still w breast tenserness, small amount if creamy cm, i have actuallu been having nausea at night, today, heightened smell.

7dpo: just like my usual post ovulation symptoms , breast tenderness is almost gone. :( cm also dried up .
:(

8dpo: still w breast tenderness, same as yesterday, no cm anymore. This am i started w cramping on the right lower abdomen and right lower back. 

I will continue to update tho for reference for others :)

Goodluck all!


----------



## Katzoemac

Aymz said:


> Hi, I know this thread hasn’t been as active as late but I’ve read the whole thread in about two days and it’s hard not to symptom spot!
> 
> I think, after some deliberation with different fertile dates on apps etc that I O’d on 14/4. Reason for this is on 13/4 my cm was as it usually is when I assume I am ovulating and I didn’t have any more the same. Cycles have been between 27 and 25 days over the past year but generally on average are 31 days.
> 
> Partner and I got together only once, on evening of 13/4 (we don’t live together so couldn’t be more!). Obviously not trying atm, but not preventing either...
> 
> So This is what I have now; part of me is telling myself not to be silly, but the other half is being the opposite :) I figure at the very least it will give me a good indication of PMS symptoms so that I’ll know in future.
> 
> 1dpo - Some mild cramping. CM wet and clear but not stretchy
> 2dpo - as above.
> 3dpo - Mild cramping. Cm same but less so. couldn’t get to sleep properly. Took about 2 hours tossing and turning before I did. Felt hot and had restless legs. Remembered every dream I had. FaceTimed partner, felt emotional and tearful. Diarrhea in the afternoon. Some backache.
> 4dpo - cm all but dried up? Only seeing very small patches when wipe. Mild cramping. Lower backache, feels worse. Irritable and emotional. Want to cry and can feel myself getting annoyed and jealous over slightest thing that doesn’t usually bother me. Feeling like I do a couple days before AF but she’s not due until 1st.
> 6-8dpo as per messages below. Noticed some creamier cm.
> 9dpo - nothing new really. Everything seems to have died down a little. No sore boobs so pretty sure I’m out but I did see the tiniest bit of pink tinge in cm when I wiped. Only that one time as well. AF not due until 2 May.
> 10dpo - same as above but noticed more pale pink tinged something when wiped. I can’t tell though if this was from cm or maybe if haemorrhoids playing up! However usually it’s a bit more red if that happens? It was only that one time that day. So I wondered if maybe it could have been IB (and hence why I wouldn’t have had positive tests yet) but I just don’t feel like a pregnant person....I’m sure I had sore boobs with my others and I’m sure it would have happened by now but I can’t remember.
> 
> I have 3 children already between 7 and 16 so I can’t remember how I felt. I wasn’t actively searching for symptoms with them as I never thought to test until AF late! I’ve also had 3 mc’s within a 6 month period back in 2010 but went on to have my 3rd no problem.
> 
> I do have some nipple/breast sensitive I guess that I don’t normally have until later in cycle but it could also be because I fiddle around with them sometimes to see if they are sensitive or painful :lol: edit - not noticing this as much




Aymz said:


> Hi, I know this thread hasn’t been as active as late but I’ve read the whole thread in about two days and it’s hard not to symptom spot!
> 
> I think, after some deliberation with different fertile dates on apps etc that I O’d on 14/4. Reason for this is on 13/4 my cm was as it usually is when I assume I am ovulating and I didn’t have any more the same. Cycles have been between 27 and 25 days over the past year but generally on average are 31 days.
> 
> Partner and I got together only once, on evening of 13/4 (we don’t live together so couldn’t be more!). Obviously not trying atm, but not preventing either...
> 
> So This is what I have now; part of me is telling myself not to be silly, but the other half is being the opposite :) I figure at the very least it will give me a good indication of PMS symptoms so that I’ll know in future.
> 
> 1dpo - Some mild cramping. CM wet and clear but not stretchy
> 2dpo - as above.
> 3dpo - Mild cramping. Cm same but less so. couldn’t get to sleep properly. Took about 2 hours tossing and turning before I did. Felt hot and had restless legs. Remembered every dream I had. FaceTimed partner, felt emotional and tearful. Diarrhea in the afternoon. Some backache.
> 4dpo - cm all but dried up? Only seeing very small patches when wipe. Mild cramping. Lower backache, feels worse. Irritable and emotional. Want to cry and can feel myself getting annoyed and jealous over slightest thing that doesn’t usually bother me. Feeling like I do a couple days before AF but she’s not due until 1st.
> 6-8dpo as per messages below. Noticed some creamier cm.
> 9dpo - nothing new really. Everything seems to have died down a little. No sore boobs so pretty sure I’m out but I did see the tiniest bit of pink tinge in cm when I wiped. Only that one time as well. AF not due until 2 May.
> 10dpo - same as above but noticed more pale pink tinged something when wiped. I can’t tell though if this was from cm or maybe if haemorrhoids playing up! However usually it’s a bit more red if that happens? It was only that one time that day. So I wondered if maybe it could have been IB (and hence why I wouldn’t have had positive tests yet) but I just don’t feel like a pregnant person....I’m sure I had sore boobs with my others and I’m sure it would have happened by now but I can’t remember.
> 
> I have 3 children already between 7 and 16 so I can’t remember how I felt. I wasn’t actively searching for symptoms with them as I never thought to test until AF late! I’ve also had 3 mc’s within a 6 month period back in 2010 but went on to have my 3rd no problem.
> 
> I do have some nipple/breast sensitive I guess that I don’t normally have until later in cycle but it could also be because I fiddle around with them sometimes to see if they are sensitive or painful :lol: edit - not noticing this as much

Let’s keep it active :)


----------



## Rachellou

Oooh I’d love to join ☺️ Had my copper coil out in Feb....

Tracking bbt and OPKs and ovulated Monday ( I think! ) which makes me 2DPO

1dpo- nothing
2dpo- woke up with a blocked nose and a really sore throat. Feel really tired.
3dpo- weird stitch like sensation whilst just sitting on the sofa. Eased after maybe 5 minutes. Iv also got the worst cold and bad chest. Creamy cm
4dpo- twitching right ovary, lots of creamy cm, got in the bath and checked cm. small amount of yellow snot like cm mixed in with creamy cm.
5dpo- dry cm nothing else.
6DPO- ovulation type pain for around 5 mins. Exhausted, had a nap mid afternoon. Irritable as hell!
9-dpo sore breast. Soooo much creamy cm and af type cramps. Noticed weird white spots on areola, and had a sharp pelvic pain when I got up off the loo too quickly
10DPD- woke up with morning to Tapping feeling down in pelvic area to the left side. Not painful at all but noticeable. Dull af type ache but very mild low down also. Happy and relaxed mood after a couple of irritable days..... tested with IC BFN

That’s all for now ☺️ Good luck xxx


----------



## KatyR

Love this thread. Think my first set of symptom watching back in 2013 is on here! So back to trying for number 2. Last time the only symptom was really a lack of pmt symptoms.

Dtd morning of positive opk and three days before

Currently either 1dpo/2dpo and so far not much to report. I had some twinges on o day and a slight nausea feeling today (although not unusual!)

2/3 dpo - tmi but really gassy today. Few twinges in lower abdomen and under ribs.
Very bloated and hungry

3/4 dpo - not as gassy though still there. Bloated... So so bloated. Slight stuffy nose but there is a cold going round my work.


----------



## Maggie_91

First month TTC ever ... 

1-3 dpo - lots and lots of lotion like CM 
4-6 dpo - extremely bloated and very tired and lots a CM still and pain in my groin as if iv pulled a muscle
7 dpo - absolutely exhausted and feeling pulling sensations just above my pubic bone , not as much CM today , pain in groin area and the bottom of my boobs hurt like man and feel very lumpy and swollen 
8dpo - headachy , and lots of twinges and pulling sensations , bottom on my breast still feel very sore and lumpy and are tingly after I touch them , also have a big blue vein right on the top of my Areola on one boob (sorry too much info haha ) 

I’m really hoping for a bfp even though it’s our first month of trying as I have been ready for a baby for ages but my OH already had a little boy and didn’t want another just yet ... just glad he’s agreed for us to try now too


----------



## confuzion

Here we go. Hoping for baby #3. Also hoping the process is as seamless as it was for baby #2. Went through a lot to get my first kiddo and second was first month of trying.
Wasn’t going to start this month but then pulled the goalie once right before ovulation (I think—-just based on cycle length because I haven’t been tracking). I’m not liking my chances but had a dream last night that my breasts were leaking milk so who knows? Maybe subconscious trying to tell me something.

*1-4 DPO: *Nothing I can call a symptom yet. Had some period like cramps this morning (4 DPO) but had to use the bathroom soon after so it was probably just that :haha:. Creamy CM everyday but that’s typical for me post O.

Fell asleep on the couch afternoon of 4DPO which is not typical for me but seems too early of a DPO for it to be a symptom.

*5 DPO: *Some funniness going on today. Nipples a little more sticky outy, have this nervous butterfly feeling. Loss of appetite, stringy creamy CM and bloat. Ate at a new restaurant though and maybe the food just isn’t agreeing with me :shrug:.

*6 DPO: *Still having that nervous butterfly feeling. I don’t know if it’s because I’m waiting to find out and I actually AM nervous or it’s something more. TMI but had a super long string of EWCM. Wish I tracked more before this so I’d remember if this was normal for me or not. Took a test. Haven’t checked the results yet. But it’s super early so I’m sure BFN lol. It was more to get it out of my system.

*7 DPO: **TMI* Loose stools 2 days in a row. Didn’t mention it yesterday thought it was for sure the restaurant food and now I’m not sure. Could still be I guess. STILL have that nervous butterfly feeling and it’s bordering on nausea. My appetite is all but gone.

*8 DPO:* Still having the stool problem and my appetite is still in the pits/feeling nauseous. BFN this morning. I feel like if these were true symptoms they should have turned a test? Maybe I just have a stomach bug. CM has pretty much dried up.
Got emotional and teary while holding my 2 YO thinking how much I love her. I mean I love the heck out of my kids but the tears are worth noting because I’m not normally that way lol.

*9 DPO: *BFN this morning. I still feel off but now I’m more convinced that it’s some kind of stomach bug. There’s still a chance I guess but I feel pretty out.

*10 DPO: *Another BFN. I’m certain I’m not pregnant now. I still don’t feel well and I’m honestly not sure what’s causing it. Lots of stomach upset and lost my appetite. I hope it’s nothing serious. Don’t think I will bother testing tomorrow. I’m probably out for July as well since my husband won’t be around. Looking onwards to August (April baby sounds nice?), hoping we catch the egg then. Going to temp and OPK in the meantime because I’m pretty sure we totally missed ovulation this cycle.

So it turns out my DPOs were all off anyway because I must have ovulated earlier. AF arrived on what I thought was 10 DPO lol. Extra short cycle kind of worrisome. But maybe we can catch the egg this month after all.


----------



## Crunchymama5

First month ttc #4 while breastfeeding.

*2DPO *
_Insomnia, vivid dreams._
*
3DPO*
Slight right side cramps, boobs feel full, headache in pm. Watery cm.

*4DPO*
_Cm is Milky! Calling it bfp this month based on that! Ondena is my 12mth old...adding tmi pic! Let's see if i am right. Peeing every hour. Boobs feel heavy/engorged even though i nurse the same as before. Minor cramps and gassy! 
About it...

_
*5DPO*
_Frequent Urination, evening heartburn and headache,gassy, burping, but most of all....my day time temp!! It's 99.35 ya'll!!! Every bfp my day time temp at around 4-6dpo has been in the 99's!!!


*6DPO*_
Still creamy cm. High day time temp. Headache, indigestion. Tired, but insomnia. Hubby smelt sooo bad...so smelling stuff.

*7DPO*
Sever headache, debilitating!! Took 2hr nap. Feeling sick. Legs itching like crazy in the evening. Still strong smells.

*8DPO*
_Felt AMAZING ALL DAY! No symptoms, felt myself..was wonderful. That night had insane insomnia!
_
*9DPO*
_Felt pretty normal, lots of gas and burping. Boobs have felt more full and aching all day. Day time temp 99.53! Insomnia
*10DPO*

Burping, everything else very normal. High temp still. Metal taste not strong, hubby still stinks. Loose BM. Insomnia

*11DPO*
Feeling normal, bloated, 2hr nap, irritable, vivid dream involving water. Loose BM. Insomnia

*12DPO*
Morning test with frer negative! Felt great all day, no major symptoms, Wanted a beer so i tested to make sure, with cheap walmart brand at 8pm and bam! BFP
High temps off 99's the whole time.

_


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BFP CYCLE:
No symptoms until 14dpo. I was emotional. Tested at 14dpo on a whim. Bfp!


----------



## Bevziibubble

OnErth&InHvn said:


> BFP CYCLE:
> No symptoms until 14dpo. I was emotional. Tested at 14dpo on a whim. Bfp!

I'm so happy for you hun :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Back in the TWW. Tracked this time and we have a couple of attempts before ovulation so hoping we caught that egg.

*1DPO:* Tired and had a bunch of vivid dreams last night so progesterone is definitely surging, ovulation definitely happened!

*2-5 DPO: *absolutely nothing lol.

*5-8 DPO: *still pretty much nothing. My temp dropped and feeling a little crampy today at 9 DPO plus a BFN. So fully expecting the witch.


----------



## NLMroczk

My TTC cycle is the first time using IUI after multiple years of trying with hormones and timed BD // due to having PCOS and apparently ALL of my eggs still :-( 

CD 1- AF started and was normal
CD 2 - First day of Letrozole 2.5 mg 3x per day (Maximum dosage)
CD 3 - Second day of Letrozole 2.5 mg 3x per day 
CD 4 - Third day of Letrozole 2.5 mg 3x per day 
CD 5 - Fourth day of Letrozole 2.5 mg 3x per day 
CD 6 - Fifth day of Letrozole 2.5 mg 3x per day 
CD 7 - Nothing to report
CD 8 - Felt fat
CD 9 - Felt fat still
CD 10 - Ultrasound // 4 eggs showing decently sized //L: 18mm, 15 mm //R: 17mm, 14 mm //Uterus: 7mm healthy lining
CD 11 - Ultrasound // 4 eggs decently sized //L: 21mm, 18 mm //R: 20mm, 17 mm //Uterus: still healthy lining //Bloodwork: NO LH surge *Trigger shot needed* Ovidrel 250 mcg given at 9pm 
CD 12 - Feeling like absolute crap, crying for any little thing and of course feeling fat (dresses only due to how tender my lower tummy was) 
CD 13 - IUI DAY!! Obscene amount of CF and started cramping HARD later that afternoon (likely ovulation cramps)
1 DPO - Sightly bloated but felt urge to walk in the afternoon
2 DPO - Nothing to report
3 DPO - Lots of creamy CM
4 DPO - Bloated and creamy CM
5 DPO - Pressure behind and slightly below belly button - cramping later that night, nausea and very fatigued. 
6 DPO - Pressure / discomfort about 2 inches below belly button - cramping in the early am, woke up with cotton mouth and sore throat (slight cold like symptoms) 
7 DPO - Constipation and Cervix high and soft
8 DPO - Constipation and Cervix high and soft
9 DPO - Stomach ache, constipation, dizziness/ lightheaded, nausea and Cervix high and soft
10 DPO - Faint positive on PT (Had to pee at 4 am on a Saturday ](*,) during a city wide power outage.. so read that sucker by candlelight and thought I was seeing things :shock: )
11 DPO - Slightly darker positive line 
12 DPO - :bfp:*! *Blood test with fertility group confirmed - *HCG 66.2 mIU/mL // Progesterone 29.60 ng/mL*

Good luck to all the other ladies TTC! Hope this helps/ brings some peace of mind during the dreaded TWW.


----------



## Awish4bb

So DH and I have been trying to conceive for close to 3 years with no luck. I have pretty severe pcos. The past 2 years we have done multiple timed intercourse trials with letrozole and a menopur mega stim. This last trial we got going but ended up canceling due to me needing to travel. We were supposed to cancel and the Dr, said bo BDing until AF shows science he was worried about the few mature follicles I had, Oing and me getting pregnant with 4 or 5 babies. Well DH and I didnt listen and BD on what I think was when I Od naturally without a trigger shot. I think I Od on July 31st which would make me 13dpo.

1-4 dpo: nothing really. Tired, but then again I always am.

5dpo: lots of milky watery cm, slightly sore nipples(unusual for me unless I'm taking progesterone or have an hcg trigger shot.)

6dpo: same cm as 5dpo, the cervix is high and soft and feels closed very tightly. Just on the cervix my cm is ew and stretchy, but almost feels gummy. Not very slippery. But stretches super far.

7dpo: lost a of milky watery cm except cervix which is still producing ewcm. Nipples are really starting to hurt. Way more that normal even with meds, headache. Super tired.loose stool

8dpo: HOLY HUNGER PANGS BATMAN! still the same cm as days 6 and 7. Weird gummy scratch cm just at cervix, rest of vagina is water and milky in color. Mild cramps. Cold.loose stools

9-10dpo: my nipples are super sore, feels like my bra is sandpaper. Still lots of cm, cervix is high soft and feels really swollen. Cramping and pulling. Cramps lasted most of the day. Felt really wierd Nd uncomfortable. Cold, when normally i run warm.loose stool

11dpo- cannot sleep, nipples are in searing pain, and the glands behind them are super sore and swollen. Boobs are heavy. Major amounts of watery milky cm and stretchy at just the cervix still.High, soft, closed cp. Negative dollar pt. But still early yet. Cold, crampy. Constipated.

12dpo: same as the last couple days other that my nipples hurt so bad I couldn't even put my body facing forward in the shower. Another ban, but I'm not giving up. Insomnia and major hunger. Tired but cannot sleep.constipated.


I am normally dry and creamy between O and AF. And even before all ther fertility treatments I NEVER got sore nips or boobs throughout my cycle. EVER. Only when taking meds.

I have gotten a few negatives but am going to wait until 08/15 to test again. Unless AF shows.

-patiently, impatiently waiting for BABY.


----------



## kell

I'm back! We've been trying for a year to conceive baby number 7 (must be mad!) Unexplained fertility issues, maybe because I'm 37 now and my last baby was born 2015. Having never struggled to conceive in the past this is frustrating but we're determined. I'm ovulating like clockwork every month on CD 12. I'm charting and using conceive plus gel, also inserting soft cup after intercourse which is a passion killer but needs must! 

1-2 dpo - Some creamy CM and tender boobs as usual.

3dpo - Creamy CM and slight spotting/pink tinged CM. Tender boobs, bloated.

4dpo - Creamy CM, tender boobs, moment of nausea on waking but gone before I got out of bed, bloated, Gassy and the start of a UTI which i attacked with cranberry juice and lots of water!

5dpo - Bloated, tender boobs, creamy CM, a couple of spots on my face, gassy. UTI feeling gone? 

6dpo - Bloated, gassy, creamy CM, tender boobs, frequent urination.


----------



## kell

Awish4bb said:


> So DH and I have been trying to conceive for close to 3 years with no luck. I have pretty severe pcos. The past 2 years we have done multiple timed intercourse trials with letrozole and a menopur mega stim. This last trial we got going but ended up canceling due to me needing to travel. We were supposed to cancel and the Dr, said bo BDing until AF shows science he was worried about the few mature follicles I had, Oing and me getting pregnant with 4 or 5 babies. Well DH and I didnt listen and BD on what I think was when I Od naturally without a trigger shot. I think I Od on July 31st which would make me 13dpo.
> 
> 1-4 dpo: nothing really. Tired, but then again I always am.
> 
> 5dpo: lots of milky watery cm, slightly sore nipples(unusual for me unless I'm taking progesterone or have an hcg trigger shot.)
> 
> 6dpo: same cm as 5dpo, the cervix is high and soft and feels closed very tightly. Just on the cervix my cm is ew and stretchy, but almost feels gummy. Not very slippery. But stretches super far.
> 
> 7dpo: lost a of milky watery cm except cervix which is still producing ewcm. Nipples are really starting to hurt. Way more that normal even with meds, headache. Super tired.loose stool
> 
> 8dpo: HOLY HUNGER PANGS BATMAN! still the same cm as days 6 and 7. Weird gummy scratch cm just at cervix, rest of vagina is water and milky in color. Mild cramps. Cold.loose stools
> 
> 9-10dpo: my nipples are super sore, feels like my bra is sandpaper. Still lots of cm, cervix is high soft and feels really swollen. Cramping and pulling. Cramps lasted most of the day. Felt really wierd Nd uncomfortable. Cold, when normally i run warm.loose stool
> 
> 11dpo- cannot sleep, nipples are in searing pain, and the glands behind them are super sore and swollen. Boobs are heavy. Major amounts of watery milky cm and stretchy at just the cervix still.High, soft, closed cp. Negative dollar pt. But still early yet. Cold, crampy. Constipated.
> 
> 12dpo: same as the last couple days other that my nipples hurt so bad I couldn't even put my body facing forward in the shower. Another ban, but I'm not giving up. Insomnia and major hunger. Tired but cannot sleep.constipated.
> 
> 
> I am normally dry and creamy between O and AF. And even before all ther fertility treatments I NEVER got sore nips or boobs throughout my cycle. EVER. Only when taking meds.
> 
> I have gotten a few negatives but am going to wait until 08/15 to test again. Unless AF shows.
> 
> -patiently, impatiently waiting for BABY.

Good luck! Hope you get that bfp :)


----------



## Aphy

I think I was last on this group in 2016 but here I am again trying for #2

We giving “natural” trying till the end of the year; if I don’t get my bfp by then then I will go back to obgyn for Clomid treatment again most likely. Currently not temping either so basically just using cm to judge my fertile period. Not 100% sure when I ovulated but I am putting myself as currently 6dpo

1dpo - no symptoms
2dpo- feel very full after small meal
3dpo- woke up the morning feeling totally drained of energy; tmi- bloated, gassy and stomach cramps
4dpo- increased appetite
5dpo- increased appetite; decreased energy in the afternoon; slight sore throat
6dpo- feeling overfull after average meal; decreased energy in the afternoon; slight sore throat
7dpo- increased appetite, feeling over full after meals, slight sore throat, one boob feeling firmer
8dpo- feeling over full after only half a sandwhich, gassy, feel bloated, slight sore throat, one boob feeling firmer
9dpo- migraine, sore throat, had insomnia during the night last night, boobs a little more sensitive
10dpo- bbs feeling firmer; took ic and saw the vaguest of shadows
11dpo- BFP on IC and 1-2 on Digital


----------



## Weeplin

I'm 7DPO already so can't give a day by day account but nipples have been sore since around 3dpo. Tired from around then too. Creamy CM from around 5dpo and headaches, sore back and mild af like cramping. Today at 7dpo, nipples are still very sore, breasts feel a little fuller and heavy, still tired, lots of creamy cm.

8DPO - Breasts still full and nips still sore. Headache. Mild af like cramps. Gassy. Emotional.

9DPO - Tired. Mood swings. Bloated. Hungry. Breasts still swollen and sore (I had to hold them whilst I went down stairs). Caved and tested early but bfn. I don’t know why I bothered. With my last planned I didn’t test positive until af was due. So I’m not buying anymore until the weekend so I can’t cave again.

10DPO - Tired. Sore nips. Backache. Creamy CM. Cramps. Headache. Vile gas.

11DPO - Tired. Backache. Cramps. Emotional. Breasts aren’t sore anymore and have thrush like symptoms (which I always get before af) So I’m starting to think that this cycle hasn’t been successful. I haven’t had any spotting though, which is also another af symptom for me so we shall see. 

12DPO - Still tired. Really really emotional. Backache and cramps all day.

13DPO - Decided to test first thing in the morning just so I would stop obsessing about my leftover test and :bfp:!!! Faint but very obviously there! Still getting some light cramping and backache and exhausted but very happy. I hope all you lovely ladies get your BFP soon ❤️



Fingers crossed ladies :dust:


----------



## Jary

On the build up of ovulation I sometimes get nausea and period type cramps. 

This month I had this on cd11 with EWCM so possibly O on CD 12. 
1DPO lots of bloating, cramps, backache (unusual), nausea, felt 'odd'
2DPO much much worse with the cramping and backache - worse than usual! 
3DPO much better! Little bit of nausea but that's it
4DPO - today - feeling OK!


----------



## Pending

I am 7 dpo on cycle 8. I used OPKs this month, well just one actually. I stopped bfing my toddler (my first) at 15 months in June, so that has messed me up cycle wise and symptom wise. I am hoping my hormones have leveled out from that now but who knows. Here are my symptoms:

*3dpo*: cramps, a little sore boobs
*4dpo*: cramps, chin acne breakout (I never get this much acne...usually just one pimple before aF)
*5dpo*: chin acne,
*6dpo*: chin acne, mild twinges/ache in pelvis, backache, gas
*7dpo*: on off mild twinges/pulling, gas, exhausted, bloating, body aches
*8dpo*- woke up starving, noticed a breakout on my back (highly unusual), frequent peeing, super thirsty, exhausted, had sex early am and was not into it AT ALL, still having pulling feeling in lower abdomen, gas, sensitivity to smells
*9dpo- *not as many symptoms today... a few twinges (a lot of pulling early am but none now), peeing more, boobs a little fuller, really thirsty, hungry. I think I might test tmrw in the AM just for the heck of it
*10dpo- *BFN on a dollar store hpt.](*,) Don't know how much stock to put in it & now idk when to test again.symptoms - weird cramps/ pulling on and off, hunger, thirsty
*11dpo*- tested again...nothing. not completely hopeless but almost. Same symptoms as yest.
*12 dpo*- BFN this morning. I ordered some more sensitive ones instead of Assure $ store ones. But yea i can't believe i got my hopes up again.
*13 dpo- *really sore boobs, tired, really bad cramps last night then on off throughout the day... it like stabbing pains with weird tingles up my back Really weird, never felt like that before... My tests were not delivered on time ..prob a good thing. 2 days til af. Still hoping
*14 dpo- *very sore/fuller boobs, a little nausea, body aches, a little cramps but nothing like before, moody. Waiting to see if af shows tmrw before I test again.
*15 dpo- *trouble sleeping, night sweats, body aches, nausea, very sore boobs

AF came...figures ...well there's always next month

Really hope this is the one! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tishybabe

Hi ladies,

I took a break from actively ttc for almost 2 months because it was getting me down. After coming off of the pill in January, my cycle was not normal with spotting days before AND after my period stopped. Which made it frustrating and hard to track. Last month we just went with the flow and nothing happened. This month flew by with back to school busyness...

Here are my symptoms that prompted me to take a test:

1-7DPO nothing noticeable.

8DPO - Breasts full and nipples were sore, gassy, and irritable

9DPO - TIRED.... had naps two days in a row... I never nap. Hungry, sore nipples...nauseous if I don’t eat

10DPO - nauseous if I don’t eat, tired. Sore nips. Backache. Lots of Creamy CM... no cramping at all, so I didn’t suspect anything.

11DPO - Tired, nauseous if I don’t eat, moody, lots of stringy CM... which makes me wonder... but not enough to test.

12DPO - nauseous if I don’t eat, not that tired, thought I must be out. AF is still a no show... no cramping which is what I usually get the day before she comes

13DPO - Decided to test at 4:30am since I woke up to pee and :bfp:!!! Super strong line before the control line even fills in!!! \\:D/

I hope all you ladies get your BFP soon ❤️


----------



## Pending

9th month TTC. I forgot to use my opks when I had a bunch of ewcm, so I am guessing on my ovulation date. My cycle is still all over the place from stopping breastfeeding, but I think I ovulated on the 6th. Anyway here are my symptoms so far:

*1 & 2 dpo*- nothing significant
*3dpo*- sore boobs
*4dpo*- hunger, sore boobs, fatigue
*5dpo*- acne, irritable
*6dpo*- dizziness, insomnia, sore boobs
*7dpo*- not much of an appetite, insomnia, unable to concentrate , sore boobs, fatigue, feel hotter than usual
*8dpo*- feeling really happy/positive, nausea, unable to concentrate, sore boobs
*9dpo*- feeling really happy, nausea, fatigue, sore boobs
*10dpo*- [my app said I O'd on the 8th so I could be a couple days ahead. ] Anyway, feeling really happy which is odd for me during this time, sore boobs, nausea
*11dpo*- nine dpo according to app...fatigue, sore boobs, skin is blagh ...prob period. Testing in am with fmu
*12dpo*- (or ten dpo according to app.). tested at 4am and bfn...hm so after I wrote this earlier I had some light pink blood (it has mostly stopped now but very weird since af isn't until next week) I'm having a lot of back pain and sore boobs now.
*13 dpo-* ( or 11dpo according to app. ) a little light tan blood/spotting, sore boobs, backache, cramps, nausea, lots of creamy cm later today (I thought I started af), get full fast, lightheaded, insomnia.
*14 dpo- *i was obv wrong on my days if this is IB. Lightheaded, boobs bigger, hard to concentrate, fatigue, insomnia... I had a little red/pink spotting but now it is a little tan.. it couldnt be IB could it? I am not having much of a flow? I will update when I know whether this is AF or not
Definitely AF. Why did I let myself think anything else? Ugh


----------



## KatyR

I posted on this thread almost 6 years ago with my first and thought it recap on this month. Have been TTC for roughly two years and in July we decided to stop OPK and timing and have a break. I usually spot every symptom and you would have thought I was pregnant every month with what I had (or thought I had!) 
The one month I had nothing but sore bbs!!

Using date from app for O day

1-4dpo nothing really to report
5dpo - sore bbs. Couldnt put on vest top on without it hurting
6-10dpo - bbs sorer by the day, nothing else though 
Tested 10dpo-thought I saw something but think I was making it up :bfn:

11dpo - tested in the evening :bfp:

12 dpo - digi :bfp:


----------



## Pending

Congrats Tishybaby and KatyR!!! So exciting!\\:D/


----------



## AmyGibb1997

4th time TTC after 2 miscarriages and a partial molar pregnancy. We’re both desperate for this baby, and being a midwife doesn’t help the “broodyness!”

1dpo: clear, stringy cm.
2dpo: wet cm, cervix low, breast tender. Was up all night urinating.
3dpo: clear, wet cm.
4dpo: nauseous when looking at food. Tender nipples
5dpo: white creamy cm, cervix soft and high. Te Almost feels open? Acne on chin (I only ever get this when AF due, or pregnant), VERY tender nipples.
6dpo: EWCM, nipples slightly tender.
7dpo: cervix seems to have dropped, cm lumpy?? Pulling sensation in the right ovary area (my right Fallopian tube is blocked). Emotional.


----------



## Pending

10th month ttc. I took an OPK a week after AF ended and it was positive on the 2nd. I had tons of ewcm then, so I prob ovulated between the 2nd and the 4th (still had tons of ewcm on the 4th). We had sex early am on the 5th so idk if I am out this month or not. My husband was in/out of the hospital, so it wasnt as much of a priority this month unfortunately. Anyway, here goes...

*1-5dpo:* no symptoms really so far, which is new for me. I usually have some symptoms after ovulation. Will update later
*6dpo- *woke up really exhausted, body aches, sore boobs
*7dpo*- body aches, fatigue, sore/fuller boobs, mild cramps
*8dpo*- body aches, fatigues, boobs feel heavy/sore, skin looks better?, mild cramps
*9dpo- *boobs def bigger, nausea, body aches, fatigue. It is 11pm and I feel like I am going to barf
*10dpo- *extremely exhausted, body aches, boobs still bigger/tender, nausea.
--my dog has been around me ALL day, cuddling against me and not my husband at all. As soon as I go into another room, she watches, follows, & clings to me...last time she did this was when I was pregnant. My whole body feels extremely heavy/tired.
*11 dpo- *it is 5 am and I cant sleep.
... insomnia, anxiety, tender boobs, fatigue, body aches, hunger, dog still acting weird
*12 dpo- *BFN on a strip test. I know it's possible to still be but I guess I am prob not...we'll see but yea. I think taking alfalfa made my symptoms change this month & idk why my dog is acting so weird. ...
Back ache- weird pinching in back, tender boobs, insomnia, fatigue, body aches, hunger, nausea, creamy cm
*13 dpo- *nausea, insomnia, body aches, sore /heavy boobs, hunger, my dog is still more clingy to me. AF is supposed to be on friday according to app.. pretty sure it's coming tmrw actually bc I had some spotting
*14 dpo- *AF is def here...on to month 11 of ttc


----------



## Thorpedo11

Wow. I can't believe I'm back here after 3 years. Trying for our last little love. This time I tried the baby dust method to try for a boy.

1 dpo- tired, sore boobs crampy
2dpo- tired sore boobs crampy
3 dpo- hubby says my brain isn't working right, sore boobs, crampy, not hungry
4dpo- same as above, eart burn
5dpo- emotional, and same as above, heartburn
6dpo- same as above, headache, lower back ache, heart burn
7dpo- all the food tastes is off, not hungry, heartburn, same as above al nauseous all 7 days at some point.
8dpo- nothing 
9dpo- nothing 
10dpo- BFP
11dpo-
12dpo-
13dpo-
14dpo( AF expected)- BFP due date June 25th


----------



## Skyye

My DPO is 12 days, my AF is due Friday. I’m hoping to get a BFP tomorrow, or Friday, and hope to miss my AF.

all I have symptom wise is

*10/15/19 12dpo*

- slightly sensitive nipples
- mild back pain
- emotional asf
- I guess cravings? Idk can’t tell cause I’m a fat f**k anyways lmao

*10/16/19 13dpo*

-Pukey, almost puked while eating'
- sore boobs? cant tell
- mild cramping
- spotting


----------



## Aphy

Good luck to all the new posters! Fx for you all!


----------



## Nikie

Great idea!

What I assume to be O day (positive OPK the day before)- twinges on left side, feeling like popping! In the evening - felt like period pain. A little more than mild but not enough to take pain relief. Hurt to stand up straight. EWCM when I wiped. Feeling generally ‘wet’.

1 DPO - lower back ache (this can be quite normal for me so might be irrelevant!). Still a little crampy.

2 DPO - nothing significant.

3 DPO - a little crampy - diarrhoea

4 DPO - feeling a bit sicky - like I need to eat.


----------



## mridula

Hi ladies, TTC #1, 27 years, I hope this is my month as its going to be our 3rd wedding anniversary in November!

Last period was on Oct 2,3,4,5,6,7 - first 3 days of medium to heavy flow, last 3 days very light (my normal period looks like this)

Close to positive/peak OPK on CD14, EWCM from CD12 to CD15 (Regular cycles of 28-32 days)
EWCM on CD20, CD21 again which is weird, so I took OPK again, it was high...not peak

*5DPO*: right and left abdominal pains, I could feel it all day and night
*6DPO*: dizzy head, tired and sleepy, hungry, weird mouth taste after eating dinner
*7DPO*: dizzy all day, tired, sleepy, gassy, hungry but don't want to eat, had sex at night, felt really different down there
*8DPO*: dizzy, headache, backache, sleepy, cravings(wanted ice-cream at night, ate so much food altogether whole day)
*9DPO*: dizzy, bitter mouth taste, hungry hungry hungry! Took a HPT, I knew the result even before I took it... BFN ](*,)
*evening 6*: I was very sleepy this afternoon so just took an hour long nap, woke up to stomach churning and went to the bathroom, first thing vomiting, next diarrhea.. had two rounds of both..exhausted :( is it bcos I ate a lot yesterday? or ate spicy salsa and nachos? I'm an Indian, I should never have problems with spicy food or heavy eating.... I don't know ....
Have a lil tender boobs, backache since then..

meanwhile had lots of EWCM on 7DPO, 8DPO, took OPK, showed high.. it was CD 20..so now I'm confused about my ovulation day.. anyway I'm going to go ahead and consider the first positive OPK.

*10DPO: *Dizzy head again, drying mouth, increased appetite but I want to eat less today due to diarrhea and vomiting yesterday, boobs look bigger and my bra feels tight, I'm wearing an old sports bra today lol and they hurt real bad :( ... and I don't want to test today.. waiting for few more days
*evening 5*: Went to pee and saw creamy brown CM when wiped.. what is it ??? ugh

I've been having cold-like sneezing multiple times all day since a week
*11DPO:* Dizzy dizzy head, world seems to be floating..lol and my boobs! I want to keep them aside, it's hurting as hell :(
*12DPO: *went out with DH today, felt dizzy few times, nauseous after dinner.. felt terrible!
*13DPO: *dizzy from morning till night, took an afternoon nap and felt so nauseous after waking up ..ugh terrible feeling! low energy , increased appetite, sneezing
*14DPO:* holding off a lil more to test, been feeling dizzy, my sleep was broken last night, but somehow managed to get 6 hours of sleep, peeing a lot more than regular(maybe due to weather that's getting colder here in California), low energy and have a feeling of sticking to the couch all the time..
*15DPO:* took a test, BFN, AF due in 2-3 days.. peeing a lot more again... dizzy, caught a cold this morning, stretchy clear CM (I am dry when I near AF days but this is noticeably there all day long)
*16DPO:* backache, dizzy, cold and sneezing all over, cramps at night, stretchy clear CM, sore boobs(painful at times)
*17DPO: *cramps, dizzy, sore boobs(painful at times), cold continues, sneezing continues, stretchy clear CM (more watery today), AF is due tomorrow ..no signs of it, I hope she doesn't show
*18DPO*: :af: no show.. tested out of excitement aaannd :bfn: :( good thing is that my temperature is still on higher side, so I'm still waiting


Nov 2 : I got my period today


----------



## Rhoanna

Trying for baby number 2
Positive OPK 20/10
1DPO - Nothing
2DPO - Nothing
3DPO - Crampy twinges on left side (feels like ovulation cramps but I already ovulated)
4DPO - constipated (which is very unusual for me)
5DPO - full feeling in lower abdomen with pinching. Head keeps getting fuzzy (dizzy)
6DPO - stuffy nose and cramps
7DPO - stuffy nose, cramps and mild heartburn


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Hi all, TTC #1 second cycle here, temping and using OPKs.

1-5DPO: nothing
6-7DPO I started feeling sore boobs slightly BFN
8DPO: moody, gas/cramps BFN
9-11DPO extreme gas and bloating my OH pointed out that I’m so bloated I look pregnant. Increased appetite, craving sweets, moody and emotional, aching joints all over, all BFN
12DPO: extreme gas and bloating, headache, vertigo while in car, feeling off,moody/emotional, craving sweets, achy joints all over, BFN

I think AF is going to get me this cycle too, just don’t feel pregnant just extreme gas and bloating :(


----------



## Jenjubean

I love this thread!
8th month ttc, 4th mth with RE. I took clomid 100mg this cycle from CD 4-8. I had 5 mature follicles; so this cycle was cancelled. However, the day before I knew there were 5 follicles and was told to abstain and not trigger, we BD'd. The nurse thought we'd be ok because she didnt think I'd ovulate soon. Well, I ovulated 2 days later; so I'm hoping I'm pregnant. I had 3 follicles at 19mm, 1 at 18mm and 1 at 17mm. Hopefully, one of them sticks.
1dpo: nothing
2dpo: sneezing and stuffed nose for a couple of hours
3dpo: intense af-like cramps
4dpo: intense af-like cramps
5dpo: intense af-like cramps, heavy feeling in uterus, fatigue
6dpo: af-like cramps, heavy feeling in uterus, nausea, fatigue, sore throat for a couple of hours then nothing
7dpo: slight heavy feeling in uterus, not as bad as previous days, some tingles in lower belly and the start of a cold with a nasty cough
8dpo: cramps off and on today, sore throat, nausea, slight heavy feeling in uterus, burning feeling on lower right side of belly
9dpo: cramps off and on, slight nausea,
10dpo: a lot of CM, off and on nausea, around 1130pm I had cramps for a half hour so bad that I had to keep from crying - thought for sure that my period would be coming
11dpo: slight cramps off and on, weird feeling in my lower belly, like my period had already happened, some nausea, yellow CM
12dpo: no symptms, period is due tomorrow
13dpo: no symptoms, possible bfp??
14dpo: some spotting which never happens, it's usually full on AF, ugh!
And AF came today 11/7


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> Hi all, TTC #1 second cycle here, temping and using OPKs.
> 
> 1-5DPO: nothing
> 6-7DPO I started feeling sore boobs slightly BFN
> 8DPO: moody, gas/cramps BFN
> 9-11DPO extreme gas and bloating my OH pointed out that I’m so bloated I look pregnant. Increased appetite, craving sweets, moody and emotional, aching joints all over, all BFN
> 12DPO: extreme gas and bloating, headache, vertigo while in car, feeling off,moody/emotional, craving sweets, achy joints all over, BFN
> 
> I think AF is going to get me this cycle too, just don’t feel pregnant just extreme gas and bloating :(

13DPO: same as previous day 
14DPO: sore boobs, extremely emotional I cried at work. Feeling off, mild dizziness, nausea for a brief moment, extreme scenes of smell and taste, extremely honey and watery CM, cravings, headache, stuff nose BFN this morning but maybe a start to a BFP this evening?!


----------



## Pending

11th month ttc. My husband is still recovering,so we only did it a couple times. We did do it on ovulation day I think. My opk was positive on the 27th and it says to have sex after 24 but before 48 hrs. We did exactly that and also did it the day I took the opk & last nite. Plus, we used preseed! Lol although we didn't use the applicators. It is so difficult to time sex to put the stuff in before. We moved somewhere cold/higher elevation so I have been having symptoms everyday. It is hard to distinguish those symptoms from dpo/pms symptoms. Anyways ...
*1-3dpo- *nothing significant ..
*4 dpo- *mild cramps on my left side, fatigue, body aches, peeing A Lot seemed like every hour, craved sugar, insomnia until 5 am
*5 dpo- *body aches, freq urination, fatigue/exhausted, hunger
*6dpo- *SUPER hungry, body aches, nauseous this am, frequent urination, sore boobs, fatigue
PM: still peeing a lot, and it is really annoying and sOo hungry, sore boobs, body aches ...
*7dpo- *extremely exhausted, back pain, body aches, freq urination, thirsty, sore boobs, hungry, mild cramps, stuffy nose not sure if related
*8dpo*- woke up feeling alright not like the previous days..mild body aches, hungry, frequent urination, cramps and weird feeling in abdomen, feel wet down there
*9dpo- *vivid dreams, body aches, a little cramps/twinges/pulling?, fatigue, frequent urination. My boobs hurt really bad @ 7dpo then nothing today or yest, not sure what that means.
PM- peeing a lot, random tingly feeling that hurts in my nipples, pinching/pulling/twinges?
*10 dpo-* fatigue/body aches, freq urination, pulling/pinching, constipation, gas
*11dpo*- freq urination, sore boobs/nipples, constipation, bloated, gas
*12 dpo- *stark white BFN with fmu. Probably out. Sore boobs, bloated, gums bled last nite when brushing (new one for me), bad gas pain
*13 dpo- *bfn with fmu.. sore/fuller boobs, gassy, bloated, tired, sore/tingly nipples (also noticed bumps on areolas that weren't there before)
PM- having hot flashes, peeing a lot, insomnia
*14 dpo- *fatigue, body aches, really hungry, sensitive boobs, freq urination.. seems like pms
PM - really sensitive/sore boobs, hot flashes, peeing a lot
*15dpo*- bfn with smu...sucks but I figured. 
AF started...on to month 12 of ttc..


----------



## Pending

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> 13DPO: same as previous day
> 14DPO: sore boobs, extremely emotional I cried at work. Feeling off, mild dizziness, nausea for a brief moment, extreme scenes of smell and taste, extremely honey and watery CM, cravings, headache, stuff nose BFN this morning but maybe a start to a BFP this evening?!
> 
> View attachment 1071820
> View attachment 1071822
> View attachment 1071824

I am pretty sure I see a line too! Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Jenjubean

Rhoanna said:


> Trying for baby number 2
> Positive OPK 20/10
> 1DPO - Nothing
> 2DPO - Nothing
> 3DPO - Crampy twinges on left side (feels like ovulation cramps but I already ovulated)
> 4DPO - constipated (which is very unusual for me)
> 5DPO - full feeling in lower abdomen with pinching. Head keeps getting fuzzy (dizzy)
> 6DPO - stuffy nose and cramps
> 7DPO - stuffy nose, cramps and mild heartburn

Do you have an update? You're about 11dpo now, right?


----------



## Jenjubean

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> 13DPO: same as previous day
> 14DPO: sore boobs, extremely emotional I cried at work. Feeling off, mild dizziness, nausea for a brief moment, extreme scenes of smell and taste, extremely honey and watery CM, cravings, headache, stuff nose BFN this morning but maybe a start to a BFP this evening?!
> 
> View attachment 1071820
> View attachment 1071822
> View attachment 1071824

Cupcake, I think I see the start of something. Definitely keep us updated.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> 13DPO: same as previous day
> 14DPO: sore boobs, extremely emotional I cried at work. Feeling off, mild dizziness, nausea for a brief moment, extreme scenes of smell and taste, extremely honey and watery CM, cravings, headache, stuff nose BFN this morning but maybe a start to a BFP this evening?!
> 
> View attachment 1071820
> View attachment 1071822
> View attachment 1071824




CupcakeGirl2 said:


> 13DPO: same as previous day
> 14DPO: sore boobs, extremely emotional I cried at work. Feeling off, mild dizziness, nausea for a brief moment, extreme scenes of smell and taste, extremely honey and watery CM, cravings, headache, stuff nose BFN this morning but maybe a start to a BFP this evening?!
> 
> View attachment 1071820
> View attachment 1071822
> View attachment 1071824

15DPO today BFN again this morning, extreme fatigue, headache, temp spike again (could be due to my flu shot?!), cramps but no AF, feeling out of it, nasal congestion, feeling like I have to poo a lot and I don’t actually have to go, I am on progesterone inserts per doctor started after O and continue until I get AF. Can I still get AF on progesterone?


----------



## Jenjubean

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> 15DPO today BFN again this morning, extreme fatigue, headache, temp spike again (could be due to my flu shot?!), cramps but no AF, feeling out of it, nasal congestion, feeling like I have to poo a lot and I don’t actually have to go, I am on progesterone inserts per doctor started after O and continue until I get AF. Can I still get AF on progesterone?

My doctor told me that if I get a negative at 15dpo, I should stop the progesterone so that my period would start. She said that AF starts 2-3 days after the last progesterone pill. I would give the doctor/nurse a call to confirm.


----------



## Skyye

Nikie said:


> Great idea!
> 
> What I assume to be O day (positive OPK the day before)- twinges on left side, feeling like popping! In the evening - felt like period pain. A little more than mild but not enough to take pain relief. Hurt to stand up straight. EWCM when I wiped. Feeling generally ‘wet’.
> 
> 1 DPO - lower back ache (this can be quite normal for me so might be irrelevant!). Still a little crampy.
> 
> 2 DPO - nothing significant.
> 
> 3 DPO - a little crampy - diarrhoea
> 
> 4 DPO - feeling a bit sicky - like I need to eat.

Huh maybe that’s why I had lower back pain on the first! I’m 5DPO now and I had the exact same symptoms


----------



## Skyye

Hey ladies i forgot to update! Last month AF came anyways haha!

Period 18-23 October

Ov Day 30th October

1DPO- Lower back pain, nauseous, Dizziness, Cramps, Twinges

2DPO- Nauseous, Mild dizziness, Twinges and Cramps 

3DPO- Nothing 

4DPO- Twinges, cramps 

5DPO- Nothing so far! 

[Been having weird egg white, stretchy discharge]


----------



## Bump288

Following so I stop losing the thread


----------



## Pending

12th month ttc. I am kinda over symptom spotting, but I feel crazy during the tww & maybe it will help someone else. My DH started clomid a couple weeks ago to help his s.count. We used preseed again this month (second time). My opk was positive on the 23rd so I am going off that as my O day.
*CD13: *positive OPK
*1&2 dpo:* nothing really except mild headache
*3dpo: *fatigue, body feels really heavy+ sore, just mood swings, mild headache, ewcm
*4dpo: *skin itchy around my boobs (new for me but I seem to have had every symptom under the sun & nada, so why not a new one lol), body feels heavy/sore, slight nausea...PM- had some cramping
*5dpo: *boobs slightly itchy in AM, body feeling heavy/achy, moody, mild headache& mild nausea
PM- insomnia, anxiety, really thirsty
*6dpo: *arms itchy in am, fatigue, body feels heavy/sore, nausea, thirsty, hungry, major mood swings PM- mild cramping in back& lower abdomen, insomnia, hot flash
*7dpo: * slight headache in am, backache, body really sore/achy, thirsty, cramping got a little heavier on/off, increased cm, constipated...
*8dpo: *mood swings, body REALLY sore/heavy, extremely tired!, backache, cramping, tingly breasts, still having cm (usually dry at this time), bloated...noticed 2 pimples on my chin
*9dpo: *insomnia in early am, boobs feel kinda like burning/tingly since yesterday afternoon, body very sore/achey, backache, cramps, skin on my chin got worse & is painful, anxious, felt emotional all day PM- cramps, bloated, letdown feeling in boobs, a bunch of cm &pale yellow, back and body ache.
*10 dpo: *boobs/nipples are sore/ letdown feeling (they never hurt like this), body hurts A LOT, backache, thirsty, EXTREME fatigue (feel like I could sleep forever), mood swings, cramping on/off, some pale yellow cm
--tested this am with fmu with an IC...bfn. I might only be 8 or 9 dpo since the opk was (+) 10 days ago
- my cervix is soft and really high...I think that is a good sign? Last month it was very low & hard.
*11dpo: *bfn on frer ](*,)....tired, backache, boobs tingly/sore/bigger, skin is worse, bloated, constipated, sore teeth/gums.. Cervix is still high and soft, but I will never check it again if af shows. PM- hot flash, nipples/areolas are _noticeably _darker & bigger... my DH is convinced I'm pregnant.
*12dpo: *bfn on an IC...sore boobs, body aches, sore teeth/gums, hot flash, nausea, tons of pale yellow cm...
PM- really bad back pain/cramps...I guess the witch is coming...
*13 dpo: *noticed a vvfl on the test I took this am so not sure if I just didn't notice or if it is an evap. Bad back pain, fatigue, unable to concentrate, lightheaded, skin horrible, anxiety x 1000.. I am thinking it is an evap but who knows
*14 dpo: * back pain, sore/bigger boobs, lots of pale yellow cm, bloated, constipated
*15 dpo: (*maybe 12 to 14 dpo) BFN of course. Ugh.. sore /bigger boobs, body ache, bloated, gassy, hot flashes on / off...no AF still.. I could have ovulated 1 to 3 days later than I thought
PM- felt really lightheaded all of a sudden. I can't believe AF is not here yet. Usually my tracker app is a day late in predicting AF...but I think I should have had something faint on a test if I was pregnant
*16 dpo: *body aches, really tired, cramps, boobs still bigger/sore, lots of pale yellow cm, cervix almost too high for me to reach with middle finger & soft/closed. Bfn on ic . Very odd for me. I usually have spotting or something by now.

AF showed! Never checking my cervix again lol


----------



## Jenjubean

New Cycle: 9 months TTC, 5th Month with RE, 2nd Clomid cycle (not cancelled) with 3 mature follicles (15.5, 18.5, 17.5). When I was on clomid with my last baby, I got pregnant with 1 mature follicle at 15.4; so I'm hoping for a positive here. Also, it's weird that I just started getting symptoms at 7dpo. - I hope it's implantation!

1 DPO Nothing
2 DPO Nothing
3 DPO Headache
4 DPO Nothing
5 DPO Nothing
6 DPO Nothing
7 DPO Cramps, Back Ache and Nausea
8 DPO Back Ache
9 DPO Cramps, back ache, fatigue, insomnia, faint bfp on blue dye (picture added)
10 DPO cramps, nausea, feeling faint, back ache, boobs achey, faint bfp on frer but I'm still unsure (chemicals in the past). I will take another tomorrow morning and a digital on Monday to confirm and will post pictures
11 DPO cramps, feeling faint, another faint bfp on frer but negative on digital
12 DPO cramps, nausea, bfp getting stronger. Going in for a beta to confirm, so I wont turn my post green or red until tomorrow. Praying so hard right now! (picture added). 
13 DPO Cramps. My beta was 8 on 12dpo, potential chemical or late implantation (per the Nurse), i'll know more on 15dpo with my 2nd beta.
14 DPO positive on a digital, finally. I'm hoping that means that my hcg has more than doubled in 2 days; since your hcg is supposed to be at 25 in order to get a positive on these. (picture added).
Early miscarriage.


----------



## Soph_91_x

0-7 DPO Nothing 

7, 8, 9 DPO Feeling little pinches and pains in uterus. Extreme lower back ache worst I’ve had but could have been from dancing. 

10 DPO feeling intense pinching feeling under belly button 

11-12 DPO increases sense of smell and napping in afternoon 

Got a faint BFP on approx 9/10 DPO on an early detection test. 

Lines continued to progress


----------



## Pending

Congrats @Soph_91_x !!!!! So exciting! :yellow:


----------



## Soph_91_x

[/QUOTE]


Pending said:


> Congrats @Soph_91_x !!!!! So exciting! :yellow:

Thank you! I’m so excited


----------



## Pending

Jenjubean said:


> New Cycle: 9 months TTC, 5th Month with RE, 2nd Clomid cycle (not cancelled) with 3 mature follicles (15.5, 18.5, 17.5). When I was on clomid with my last baby, I got pregnant with 1 mature follicle at 15.4; so I'm hoping for a positive here. Also, it's weird that I just started getting symptoms at 7dpo. - I hope it's implantation!
> 
> 1 DPO Nothing
> 2 DPO Nothing
> 3 DPO Headache
> 4 DPO Nothing
> 5 DPO Nothing
> 6 DPO Nothing
> 7 DPO Cramps, Back Ache and Nausea
> 8 DPO Back Ache
> 9 DPO Cramps, back ache, fatigue, insomnia, faint bfp on blue dye (picture added)
> 10 DPO cramps, nausea, feeling faint, back ache, boobs achey, faint bfp on frer but I'm still unsure (chemicals in the past). I will take another tomorrow morning and a digital on Monday to confirm and will post pictures
> 11 DPO cramps, feeling faint, another faint bfp on frer but negative on digital
> 12 DPO cramps, nausea, bfp getting stronger. Going in for a beta to confirm, so I wont turn my post green or red until tomorrow. Praying so hard right now! (picture added)
> 
> View attachment 1074244
> View attachment 1074246

Congratulations!!! \\:D/


----------



## Jenjubean

Pending said:


> Congratulations!!! \\:D/

Thank you!


----------



## Jenjubean

Pending said:


> 11th month ttc. My husband is still recovering,so we only did it a couple times. We did do it on ovulation day I think. My opk was positive on the 27th and it says to have sex after 24 but before 48 hrs. We did exactly that and also did it the day I took the opk & last nite. Plus, we used preseed! Lol although we didn't use the applicators. It is so difficult to time sex to put the stuff in before. We moved somewhere cold/higher elevation so I have been having symptoms everyday. It is hard to distinguish those symptoms from dpo/pms symptoms. Anyways ...
> *1-3dpo- *nothing significant ..
> *4 dpo- *mild cramps on my left side, fatigue, body aches, peeing A Lot seemed like every hour, craved sugar, insomnia until 5 am
> *5 dpo- *body aches, freq urination, fatigue/exhausted, hunger
> *6dpo- *SUPER hungry, body aches, nauseous this am, frequent urination, sore boobs, fatigue
> PM: still peeing a lot, and it is really annoying and sOo hungry, sore boobs, body aches ...
> *7dpo- *extremely exhausted, back pain, body aches, freq urination, thirsty, sore boobs, hungry, mild cramps, stuffy nose not sure if related
> *8dpo*- woke up feeling alright not like the previous days..mild body aches, hungry, frequent urination, cramps and weird feeling in abdomen, feel wet down there
> *9dpo- *vivid dreams, body aches, a little cramps/twinges/pulling?, fatigue, frequent urination. My boobs hurt really bad @ 7dpo then nothing today or yest, not sure what that means.
> PM- peeing a lot, random tingly feeling that hurts in my nipples, pinching/pulling/twinges?
> *10 dpo-* fatigue/body aches, freq urination, pulling/pinching, constipation, gas
> *11dpo*- freq urination, sore boobs/nipples, constipation, bloated, gas
> *12 dpo- *stark white BFN with fmu. Probably out. Sore boobs, bloated, gums bled last nite when brushing (new one for me), bad gas pain
> *13 dpo- *bfn with fmu.. sore/fuller boobs, gassy, bloated, tired, sore/tingly nipples (also noticed bumps on areolas that weren't there before)
> PM- having hot flashes, peeing a lot, insomnia
> *14 dpo- *fatigue, body aches, really hungry, sensitive boobs, freq urination.. seems like pms
> PM - really sensitive/sore boobs, hot flashes, peeing a lot
> *15dpo*- bfn with smu...sucks but I figured.
> AF started...on to month 12 of ttc..

I'm sorry! My youngest son took 14 mths to be conceived. I feel your pain.


----------



## Pending

Jenjubean said:


> I'm sorry! My youngest son took 14 mths to be conceived. I feel your pain.

Yea I didn't think it would take this long, but it is what it is. I was breastfeeding until July and not bding it on the right days for some months I think. Oh well my husband just started clomid now so hopefully that helps. Have a H&H 9 months!!! :yellow:


----------



## Jenjubean

Pending said:


> Yea I didn't think it would take this long, but it is what it is. I was breastfeeding until July and not bding it on the right days for some months I think. Oh well my husband just started clomid now so hopefully that helps. Have a H&H 9 months!!! :yellow:

I ended up having an early miscarriage.


----------



## Pending

Jenjubean said:


> I ended up having an early miscarriage.

:hug::hugs2:I'm so sorry! I know that is devastating!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Pending

13th month ttc. I started taking Geritol when I had my period (read it helped with pregnancy). My husband has been on clomid for like a month and a half &we also used preseed (3rd month using). I was trying to avoid symptom spotting and writing on here again, but I can't help it lol. My positive opk was Dec 20th, so I am like 8 or 9 dpo. I feel similar symptoms to last month, so I do not feel pregnant at all. Maybe it is from all the disappointment every month, but at this point I am feeling like maybe it won't happen. I know I shouldn't think like that but just being honest. Anyway, here are my symptoms.

*1 dpo*- fatigue

*1/2 dpo*- fatigue

*2/3 dpo*- fatigue, anxiety light nausea

*3/4 dpo-* fatigue, irritable, headache

*4/5dpo-* sore throat in am, skin looks good, bloating, yellow cm (I read it can be a symptom but I seem to get every symptom and bfn so), mild nausea, headache

*5/6 dpo-* fatigue, anxiety, chills, headache, cramps, lightheaded, yellow cm

*6/7dpo*- fatigue, body aches, headache, yellow cm, weird feeling in boobs( inside them feels warm/electric feeling randomly) but when I touch, they're not really tender so idk

*7/8dpo*- sore throat in am, weird boob pains, yellow cm( at one time it felt like I peed), body aches, fatigue, headache on/off, lightheaded, random cramps, unable to concentrate

*8/9dpo*- insomnia (woke up early and couldn't fall back asleep), sore throat in am, skin still looks clear, anxiety, fatigue, body aches, weird/sharp boobs pains on/off, yellow cm, cramps
- bfn on an IC this am with fmu (I could only be 8dpo, but still,I really feel not pregnant now but I had to test)
PM- side boob pain under armpit, stronger cramps

*9/10 dpo- *insomnia, sore boobs especially side boobs & under arm pits*, *anxiety/unable to concentrate, skin very good, cramps, SUPER hungry, yellow cm (feels like I am peeing myself but I'm not)
--- so I could not sleep after waking up at 3 am and ended up testing an hour or so later...I think there's a vvvvfl (within the time frame too!!). My husband says he sees it too!!! I hope this is our :bfp:

*10/11dpo- *just tested with fmu and another :bfp: one with an IC and one with Clearblue (1st pic) ...could this really be it?

Insomnia, anxiety, hunger, skin really good (usually have a pimple by now before af), sore boobs, body aches, yellow cm sore throat

*11/12 dpo*- another :bfp:
sore throat, anxiety, insomnia, sore/on fire boobs, a little nausea, skin good, body aches, cramps

*12/13 dpo- * sore/tingly/warm boobs, a little bit insomnia last night, body aches, sore throat, hungry, cloudy/ unable to concentrate, cramps randomly

*13/14 dpo*- :bfp: lines are getting darker...I didn't hold my pee very long this am.
Sore throat, body aches, fatigue, sore boobs, hungry, cramps randomly, emotional

*14/15 dpo-  *still...so crazy. Sore throat, sore boobs/nipples, fatigue, body aches, hungry, cramps randomly

*15/16dpo- *(CB 2nd pic) I still can't believe it! I don't want to get my hopes up either.
sore boobs, sore throat, fatigue, body aches, hungry, yellow cm

*16/17 dpo- *still took another test lol (last ic in 3rd pic) exhausted, body aches, cravings, hunger, sore throat


----------



## Deethehippy

Pending said:


> 13th month ttc. I started taking Geritol when I had my period (read it helped with pregnancy). My husband has been on clomid for like a month and a half &we also used preseed (3rd month using). I was trying to avoid symptom spotting and writing on here again, but I can't help it lol. My positive opk was Dec 20th, so I am like 8 or 9 dpo. I feel similar symptoms to last month, so I do not feel pregnant at all. Maybe it is from all the disappointment every month, but at this point I am feeling like maybe it won't happen. I know I shouldn't think like that but just being honest. Anyway, here are my symptoms.
> 
> *1 dpo*- fatigue
> 
> *1/2 dpo*- fatigue
> 
> *2/3 dpo*- fatigue, anxiety light nausea
> 
> *3/4 dpo-* fatigue, irritable, headache
> 
> *4/5dpo-* sore throat in am, skin looks good, bloating, yellow cm (I read it can be a symptom but I seem to get every symptom and bfn so), mild nausea, headache
> 
> *5/6 dpo-* fatigue, anxiety, chills, headache, cramps, lightheaded, yellow cm
> 
> *6/7dpo*- fatigue, body aches, headache, yellow cm, weird feeling in boobs( inside them feels warm/electric feeling randomly) but when I touch, they're not really tender so idk
> 
> *7/8dpo*- sore throat in am, weird boob pains, yellow cm( at one time it felt like I peed), body aches, fatigue, headache on/off, lightheaded, random cramps, unable to concentrate
> 
> *8/9dpo*- insomnia (woke up early and couldn't fall back asleep), sore throat in am, skin still looks clear, anxiety, fatigue, body aches, weird/sharp boobs pains on/off, yellow cm, cramps
> - bfn on an IC this am with fmu (I could only be 8dpo, but still,I really feel not pregnant now but I had to test)
> PM- side boob pain under armpit, stronger cramps
> 
> *9/10 dpo- *insomnia, sore boobs especially side boobs & under arm pits*, *anxiety/unable to concentrate, skin very good, cramps, SUPER hungry, yellow cm (feels like I am peeing myself but I'm not)
> --- so I could not sleep after waking up at 3 am and ended up testing an hour or so later...I think there's a vvvvfl (within the time frame too!!). My husband says he sees it too!!! I hope this is our :bfp:
> 
> *10/11dpo- *just tested with fmu and another :bfp: one with an IC and one with Clearblue (1st pic) ...could this really be it?
> 
> Insomnia, anxiety, hunger, skin really good (usually have a pimple by now before af), sore boobs, body aches, yellow cm sore throat
> 
> *11/12 dpo*- another :bfp:
> sore throat, anxiety, insomnia, sore/on fire boobs, a little nausea, skin good, body aches, cramps
> 
> *12/13 dpo- * sore/tingly/warm boobs, a little bit insomnia last night, body aches, sore throat, hungry, cloudy/ unable to concentrate, cramps randomly
> 
> *13/14 dpo*- :bfp: lines are getting darker...I didn't hold my pee very long this am.
> Sore throat, body aches, fatigue, sore boobs, hungry, cramps randomly, emotional
> 
> *14/15 dpo-  *still...so crazy. Sore throat, sore boobs/nipples, fatigue, body aches, hungry, cramps randomly
> 
> *15/16dpo- *(CB 2nd pic) I still can't believe it! I don't want to get my hopes up either.
> sore boobs, sore throat, fatigue, body aches, hungry, yellow cm
> 
> *16/17 dpo- *still took another test lol (last ic in 3rd pic) exhausted, body aches, cravings, hunger, sore throat
> 
> 
> View attachment 1075998
> 
> View attachment 1076388
> View attachment 1076424

Congratulations. I think your post is really helpful for me in the TWW, thank you.


----------



## Pending

Deethehippy said:


> Congratulations. I think your post is really helpful for me in the TWW, thank you.

Thank you and you're welcome! I am so glad I could help someone. The TWW is SO rough! Baby dust to you during this TWW :dust:


----------



## Tiffany0787

7 dpo - light cramping, really sore boobs hurt to wear a bra
8 dpo - creamy white cm and high cervix (I know for sure I ovulated prior because I tested)
9 dpo - light brown spotting when wipe, cervix is still high and soft. Af is due tomorrow so I'm scared this is going to be another failed month.
10 dpo - emotional as heck still bfn on test
11 dpo - the sore boobs continue, I've determined bras suck lol....my af is 1 day late but test is still a bfn....adding on massive nausea after eating today.
12 dpo - I'm out AF has arrived


----------



## Jenjubean

12 months of TTC, first 6 months on our own, 4 mths with an RE (left him to try on my own for another 2 mths). If I dont get pregnant this cycle, we are going to my OB
1-6dpo: nothing
7dpo: severe cramps after BD
8-9dpo: nothing, PMS attitude usually starts now but it hasn't
10dpo: nauseous after taking a couple of bites of food, BFN
11dpo: nausea after I drank coffee and continues for the rest of the day, cramps in both ovaries for about an hour - never had that unless I was ovulating (maybe implantation cramping?), super horny, BFN, lower belly feels warm
12dpo: random light cramps in ovaries and lower belly, BFN
13dpo:


----------



## AJSmith

I am really hoping that I can add a green caption to this, but this is my journey for this time around.

My original time frame seems to be completely off, but given that I have PCOS, I believe that is normal.
My cycle started on January 30th, and ended on February 3rd, which is extremely short for me. It was also much lighter than usual.
CD5: My BBT was 96.80. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD6: My BBT was 96.10.
CD7: My BBT was 96.35. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD8: My BBT was 97.20. I had a bit of abdominal cramping.
CD9: My BBT was 96.23. I had a bit of cramping, and my breasts were tender. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD10: My BBT was 97.33. I had no symptoms.
CD11: My BBT was 96.75. I had a bit of cramping and my breasts were tender. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD12: My BBT was 96.76. I had a migraine headache and some cramping. I also had sticky discharge.
CD13: My BBT was 97.18. I had a plethora of issues; a migraine, nausea, fatigue, tender breasts, and some cramping. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD14: My BBT was 96.35. I had a migraine and some cramping.
CD15: My BBT was 95.70. I had some cramping. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD16: MyBBT was 96.80. My breasts were borderline sensitive. My CM was watery.
CD17: My BBT was 96.48. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD18: My BBT was 96.80.
CD19: My BBT was 95.70. We did not have an intimate moment, as my father-in-law had passed in the night.
CD20: My BBT was 96.93. My breasts were a little sensitive. My husband and I had a BD practice session..
CD21: My BBT was 96.80.
CD22: My BBT was 97.20. My breasts were borderline sensitive. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD23: My BBT was 96.93.
CD24: My BBT was 96.48. My breasts were a bit tender. My husband and I had a BD practice session. According to my app, this is the day my fertile week started.
CD25: My BBT was 96.50. My breasts were tender. My CM was EW, so it was GO TIME. My husband and I did the BD.
CD26: My BBT was 96.35.
CD27: My BBT was 96.35. My breasts were quite tender, I was dealing with some cramping, and I still had EWCM. But, my husband had no interest.
CD28: My BBT was 96.76. My breasts were tender.
CD29: My BBT was 96.23.
CD30: My BBT was 99.60. I was actually contending with a stomach bug this day, so all the associated symptoms of that, plus dizzyness.
CD31: My BBT was 97.60. I had a migraine and my breasts were tender. My CM was the consistency of thin lotion. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD32: My BBT was 96.63. I was contending with some tender breasts, some minor cramping, and a bit of nausea.
CD33: My BBT was 97.05. I was contending with a bit of nausea and some tender breasts. My CM was the consistency of thin lotion.
CD34: My BBT was 96.80. My breasts were more achy than tender, and I felt nauseated, and instead of cramping, I felt some slight twinges, much lower than expected. My CM was the consistency of thin lotion. My husband and I had a BD practice session.
CD35: My BBT was 97.18 this morning. My breasts were bothering me quite a bit, and I noticed that my n***les and the area surrounding were much lighter in color. My CM was the consistency of thin lotion.
To Be Continued...

My newest cycle started on 3/20/2020, after some severe cramping on both sides. So, I will be back in a few weeks with my next post for TTC.


----------



## StrawBerry2

Okay here goes... We have been ttc baby #4 since mid January 2020. I had a chemical pregnancy end of Feb.

1dpo: Extremely sore boobies. Especially nipples! Felt on fire by the evening. Was in so much pain I wanted to take pain meds...but didn't :) CP: high.
CM: creamy/white. Temp slightly high late afternoon.
Had diarrhea. Not normal for me.

2dpo: Breasts not so painful anymore.
Had some weird vivid dream early morning hours.
Some creamy/white cm. Low grade temp late arvo.

3dpo: breasts a bit sore at times. Nothing too bad. Lots of white creamy cm! (Not normal for me). Had another vivid dream previous night. Smells seem to bother me today - as in my sense of smell seems very heightened... too early surely!?

4dpo: (.)(.)’s a little sore. Milky/white cm.
Had vivid dreams. Had some blood on the tissue when blowing my nose.

5dpo: Had some slight cramping- like mild period cramps. Vivid dream - dreamt I asked my sister in law to take a pregnancy test (they are also ttc). Feel more thirsty, drinking more water, having to have more bathroom breaks. Uterus area felt painful when I coughed hard in the pm.
Decreased cm.

6dpo: Felt in the morning as if all my “symptoms” have disappeared. Then later in the day I felt bloated and boobs felt heavier. Had some slight breast tenderness on the sides (area near arm pits). Little bit of white milky cm. Tmi: Diarrhea again! Dizzy spell. Gums bled when I brushed my teeth after lunch.


7dpo: vivid dreams. Creamy cm. Cp: high.

8dpo: Creamy cm. Increased thirst, hence more bath room breaks! ;). Some lower back ache. Decreased appetite. 

9dpo: Keep having vivid weird dreams. Tested with frer... bfn.

10dpo: Increased thirst! Drinking tons of water. Some insomnia (very unlike me)... woke up 3 am and again 5:30 and couldn't sleep again! Had some cramping lower abdo. Increased appetite.

11dpo: Feel moody. Thirtsy. Boobs a bit sore. Just feel pregnant. Tested bfn on frer.

12 dpo: Had to get up really early to use the bathroom. Very very faint :bfp: on frer! God is good all the time! Thank you for this life Jesus! On easter sunday as well! Amazing! Halleluyah!! xXx


*UPDATE: Sadly I will only get to meet this little bubba in heaven as this pregnancy ended in an early miscarriage. I feel blessed to be able to fall pregnant, being 37 years old almost 38, I feel that egg quality/chromosomal abnormality played a role. I believe everything will happen in Gods timing. God is good, all the time! xXx


----------



## misschic93

First time posting! Feeling hopeful about this cycle despite it being almost 2 years of TTC (1 after laparoscopy for Endometriosis)

1 DPO - tender breasts, nipple soreness
2 DPO - tender breasts, nipple soreness, lots of twinges
3 DPO - tender breasts, nipple soreness, lots of twinges again
4 DPO - constipation, tender breasts
5 DPO - came down with a cold (sneezy/runny/stuffy nose), pink spotting first thing when I went to the bathroom (gone by end of day), mild cramping, bloating, constipation, tender breasts


----------



## Wishful81

Hey ladies.
A lil bit about me before my DPO symptoms. I’m 39 with 3 children already. Daughter just turned 19 and 2 boys 16 and 10. After my youngest, I’ve started to have pains every month and later learned that it’s my ovulation happening. So apparently I don’t need a opk. I did try it out to see if the pains are ovulation and it tested correctly. I also feel cramping after af starts and is full throttle. Last year June I had a Myomectomy where they removed an 8cm fibroid and 3 small ones. I’ve been ttc since December. My bf and I have been dtd days around ovulation and nothing. I haven’t been on bc for about 3 yrs now and I have a definite cycle of 28 days with ovulation on day 14/15. This time around ever in my life had I experience pain days after I ov. My lmp was 3/12. Dtd on 3/24 and ov on 3/25.

5 & 6 dpo I had ov pains again which never happened before. Felt sharp pain on left side then shifted. Lasted for 2 days with lower ab and back pains, left and right side.

6-10 dpo my breast were sore (only happens a 5-7 days before af) also with a slight moment of nausea and headache and constant watery mouth with no taste in my saliva. Spurts of hot flashes

7 dpo went out for breakfast with my bf and the moment I finished eating and was full, literally 5 mins later I was starving with hunger pains that made me feel nauseous.

7-8 dpo had heartburn

9 dpo same as other days just some mild cramping again

10 dpo no symptoms at all

11 dpo Sore breast came back with a sharp pain on left side near arm pit. Later in the night had some twinges again in my lower back.

Af due on Wednesday April 8th. 3 more days. I’ve tested and all bfn.

there’s more....
My daughter gets her pms right after me... hers was late and the smell of eggs turned her stomach. Plus she’s been having cravings for sweet and salty mixtures as I love.
My oldest son has been having hungry spells as if he’s starving.
My youngest has been very clingy.
My dog has been very depressed.
One of my bffs had dreams signifying pregnancy...

what is going on with me??? Could someone help me figure this out.

12 dpo lower abdominal pains. Af due in 2 days. Hope af doesn’t come.

Update::: 13 dpo I feel wet down there but nothing, twinges every so often in lower left ovary area, side I first ovd from with back discomfort. Some heartburn, breast still sore, and slight heat rash in my cheeks. Tested bfn. Af due tomorrow


----------



## StrawBerry2

Wishful81 said:


> Hey ladies.
> A lil bit about me before my DPO symptoms. I’m 39 with 3 children already. Daughter just turned 19 and 2 boys 16 and 10. After my youngest, I’ve started to have pains every month and later learned that it’s my ovulation happening. So apparently I don’t need a opk. I did try it out to see if the pains are ovulation and it tested correctly. I also feel cramping after af starts and is full throttle. Last year June I had a Myomectomy where they removed an 8cm fibroid and 3 small ones. I’ve been ttc since December. My bf and I have been dtd days around ovulation and nothing. I haven’t been on bc for about 3 yrs now and I have a definite cycle of 28 days with ovulation on day 14/15. This time around ever in my life had I experience pain days after I ov. My lmp was 3/12. Dtd on 3/24 and ov on 3/25.
> 
> 5 & 6 dpo I had ov pains again which never happened before. Felt sharp pain on left side then shifted. Lasted for 2 days with lower ab and back pains, left and right side.
> 
> 6-10 dpo my breast were sore (only happens a 5-7 days before af) also with a slight moment of nausea and headache and constant watery mouth with no taste in my saliva. Spurts of hot flashes
> 
> 7 dpo went out for breakfast with my bf and the moment I finished eating and was full, literally 5 mins later I was starving with hunger pains that made me feel nauseous.
> 
> 7-8 dpo had heartburn
> 
> 9 dpo same as other days just some mild cramping again
> 
> 10 dpo no symptoms at all
> 
> 11 dpo Sore breast came back with a sharp pain on left side near arm pit. Later in the night had some twinges again in my lower back.
> 
> Af due on Wednesday April 8th. 3 more days. I’ve tested and all bfn.
> 
> there’s more....
> My daughter gets her pms right after me... hers was late and the smell of eggs turned her stomach. Plus she’s been having cravings for sweet and salty mixtures as I love.
> My oldest son has been having hungry spells as if he’s starving.
> My youngest has been very clingy.
> My dog has been very depressed.
> One of my bffs had dreams signifying pregnancy...
> 
> what is going on with me??? Could someone help me figure this out.
> 
> update:: 12 dpo lower abdominal pains. Af due in 2 days. Hope af doesn’t come.


How are you doing hun? Any news? Did you test yet? Fx! xXx


----------



## Wishful81

StrawBerry2 said:


> How are you doing hun? Any news? Did you test yet? Fx! xXx

Hey strawberry,

Nope, nothing yet. Tested this morning... bfn. Af due tomorrow. Hoping that she doesn’t come. I’ve been have on and off cramps since yesterday morning. After I ate dinner, I became nauseous and my mouth was watering. Woke up with heartburn today and no cramping yet. It just seems odd that I had the cramping at 5/6 dpo. That has never happened right along with all the other issues. And the fact that my kids are getting pregnancy symptoms really bugs me out. 

FX’d af stays away. I have 2 more days before I give up.


----------



## Wishful81

StrawBerry2 said:


> Okay here goes... We have been ttc baby #4 since mid January 2020. I had a chemical pregnancy end of Feb.
> 
> 1dpo: Extremely sore boobies. Especially nipples! Felt on fire by the evening. Was in so much pain I wanted to take pain meds...but didn't :) CP: high.
> CM: creamy/white. Temp slightly high late afternoon.
> Had diarrhea. Not normal for me.
> 
> 2dpo: Breasts not so painful anymore.
> Had some weird vivid dream early morning hours.
> Some creamy/white cm. Low grade temp late arvo.
> 
> 3dpo: breasts a bit sore at times. Nothing too bad. Lots of white creamy cm! (Not normal for me). Had another vivid dream previous night. Smells seem to bother me today - as in my sense of smell seems very heightened... too early surely!?
> 
> 4dpo: (.)(.)’s a little sore. Milky/white cm.
> Had vivid dreams. Had some blood on the tissue when blowing my nose.
> 
> 5dpo: Had some slight cramping- like mild period cramps. Vivid dream - dreamt I asked my sister in law to take a pregnancy test (they are also ttc). Feel more thirsty, drinking more water, having to have more bathroom breaks. Uterus area felt painful when I coughed hard in the pm.
> Decreased cm.
> 
> 6dpo: Felt in the morning as if all my “symptoms” have disappeared. Then later in the day I felt bloated and boobs felt heavier. Had some slight breast tenderness on the sides (area near arm pits). Little bit of white milky cm. Tmi: Diarrhea again! Dizzy spell. Gums bled when I brushed my teeth after lunch.
> 
> 
> To be continued....

Hey strawberry,
Hope all is going well. How’s everything going with you? Any updates? FX’d some good news..


----------



## Pending

StrawBerry2 said:


> Okay here goes... We have been ttc baby #4 since mid January 2020. I had a chemical pregnancy end of Feb.
> 
> 1dpo: Extremely sore boobies. Especially nipples! Felt on fire by the evening. Was in so much pain I wanted to take pain meds...but didn't :) CP: high.
> CM: creamy/white. Temp slightly high late afternoon.
> Had diarrhea. Not normal for me.
> 
> 2dpo: Breasts not so painful anymore.
> Had some weird vivid dream early morning hours.
> Some creamy/white cm. Low grade temp late arvo.
> 
> 3dpo: breasts a bit sore at times. Nothing too bad. Lots of white creamy cm! (Not normal for me). Had another vivid dream previous night. Smells seem to bother me today - as in my sense of smell seems very heightened... too early surely!?
> 
> 4dpo: (.)(.)’s a little sore. Milky/white cm.
> Had vivid dreams. Had some blood on the tissue when blowing my nose.
> 
> 5dpo: Had some slight cramping- like mild period cramps. Vivid dream - dreamt I asked my sister in law to take a pregnancy test (they are also ttc). Feel more thirsty, drinking more water, having to have more bathroom breaks. Uterus area felt painful when I coughed hard in the pm.
> Decreased cm.
> 
> 6dpo: Felt in the morning as if all my “symptoms” have disappeared. Then later in the day I felt bloated and boobs felt heavier. Had some slight breast tenderness on the sides (area near arm pits). Little bit of white milky cm. Tmi: Diarrhea again! Dizzy spell. Gums bled when I brushed my teeth after lunch.
> 
> 
> 7dpo: vivid dreams. Creamy cm. Cp: high.
> 
> 8dpo: Creamy cm. Increased thirst, hence more bath room breaks! ;). Some lower back ache. Decreased appetite.
> 
> 9dpo: Keep having vivid weird dreams. Tested with frer... bfn.
> 
> 10dpo: Increased thirst! Drinking tons of water. Some insomnia (very unlike me)... woke up 3 am and again 5:30 and couldn't sleep again! Had some cramping lower abdo. Increased appetite.
> 
> 11dpo: Feel moody. Thirtsy. Boobs a bit sore. Just feel pregnant. Tested bfn on frer.
> 
> 12 dpo: Had to get up really early to use the bathroom. Very very faint :bfp: on frer! God is good all the time! Thank you for this life Jesus! On easter sunday as well! Amazing! Halleluyah!! xXx


Wohoo! Congratulations on your :bfp:!:yellow: & Happy Easter!


----------



## Dog_momma

Hi! I have been looking at forums for several months and now am officially joining the fun!

Backstory: This is the 5th month of actively ttc. I have had random spotting every month so far (not my norm). In recent months, my spotting has started a couple days after ovulation and continued until AF reared her ugly head. Went to doctor and they weren’t concerned since I was having positive OPK’s each month. They did an ultrasound and it was normal. Anyways, here are all my symptoms so far :)

4/2 Ovulation- based off of peak OPK and egcm

1 dpo- nothing

2 dpo- sensitive nipples, acne

3 dpo- sensitive nipples, acne

4 dpo- acne, sharp cramps on lower R and L sides (more on R side)

5 dpo- slight headache and mild cramps in am; mild cramps and aching R hip in afternoon; itchy legs, mild sore throat, yellow tinged cm

6 dpo- dry mouth/sore throat in am; boobs feel full but not sore; diarrhea; full feeling/dull achy cramps in lower middle below belly button; very sharp pain R side low down late afternoon (hurt to the point I said ow and rubbed); another sharp pain R side about an hour later (said ow and rubbed again)

7 dpo- Lower generalized cramps in am (at work and moving around); sides of boobs getting sore; diarrhea; full achy feeling in lower abdomen; sensitive nipples *strange burning/tingling in both breasts and nipples in the evening- never felt anything like it

8 dpo- Dull achy feeling and occasional sharp cramps R side; *spotting begins- brown cm with small clot when wiped late morning; R lower cramping around noon; sensitive nipples, tired; small amount of brown cm every time I wipe or pee and wipe; *bright red bleeding at 9 pm- could feel wetness and ran to bathroom; had a small area of cm (my period does not normally start like this) boobs getting increasingly; bloated; elevated resting heart rate while laying in bed

9 dpo- Headache early morning; wiped in am light brown barely anything; after pee good amount of rusty brown and kept coming, put tampon in so I can see better how much I am bleeding; cramping some; noticing I am peeing more often and having increased urgency (can usually hold my pee for a very long time, I’m a nurse); bloating; mild headache late morning; more cramping on R side; irritable and tired feeling; took tampon out around 1pm- brown all over (no red) but not full of blood; Hand was shaking while we were laying on the couch later afternoon; nipples may look bigger and veins more prominent; R lower weird feeling; hungry all day and especially feeling hungry shortly after meals

10 dpo- Woke up early with bladder extremely full; pregnancy test with first morning urine BFN; had a tampon in overnight- taken out and there is brown (no red) and not full/soaked in blood; light brown when wiped after pee; nausea and headache when in car- still lingering after getting home and eating breakfast; nipples looks puffy and larger (husband agrees worth me); R nipple feels like it’s burning/ tingling early afternoon; dark brown with stringy small clot after pee/wipe; tired

Really hoping that my spotting/bleeding does not turn into AF this month!

I would love to hear if anyone else has had similar bleeding or tingly breasts and gotten a BFP!


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Dog_momma said:


> Hi! I have been looking at forums for several months and now am officially joining the fun!
> 
> Backstory: This is the 5th month of actively ttc. I have had random spotting every month so far (not my norm). In recent months, my spotting has started a couple days after ovulation and continued until AF reared her ugly head. Went to doctor and they weren’t concerned since I was having positive OPK’s each month. They did an ultrasound and it was normal. Anyways, here are all my symptoms so far :)
> 
> 4/2 Ovulation- based off of peak OPK and egcm
> 
> 1 dpo- nothing
> 
> 2 dpo- sensitive nipples, acne
> 
> 3 dpo- sensitive nipples, acne
> 
> 4 dpo- acne, sharp cramps on lower R and L sides (more on R side)
> 
> 5 dpo- slight headache and mild cramps in am; mild cramps and aching R hip in afternoon; itchy legs, mild sore throat, yellow tinged cm
> 
> 6 dpo- dry mouth/sore throat in am; boobs feel full but not sore; diarrhea; full feeling/dull achy cramps in lower middle below belly button; very sharp pain R side low down late afternoon (hurt to the point I said ow and rubbed); another sharp pain R side about an hour later (said ow and rubbed again)
> 
> 7 dpo- Lower generalized cramps in am (at work and moving around); sides of boobs getting sore; diarrhea; full achy feeling in lower abdomen; sensitive nipples *strange burning/tingling in both breasts and nipples in the evening- never felt anything like it
> 
> 8 dpo- Dull achy feeling and occasional sharp cramps R side; *spotting begins- brown cm with small clot when wiped late morning; R lower cramping around noon; sensitive nipples, tired; small amount of brown cm every time I wipe or pee and wipe; *bright red bleeding at 9 pm- could feel wetness and ran to bathroom; had a small area of cm (my period does not normally start like this) boobs getting increasingly; bloated; elevated resting heart rate while laying in bed
> 
> 9 dpo- Headache early morning; wiped in am light brown barely anything; after pee good amount of rusty brown and kept coming, put tampon in so I can see better how much I am bleeding; cramping some; noticing I am peeing more often and having increased urgency (can usually hold my pee for a very long time, I’m a nurse); bloating; mild headache late morning; more cramping on R side; irritable and tired feeling; took tampon out around 1pm- brown all over (no red) but not full of blood; Hand was shaking while we were laying on the couch later afternoon; nipples may look bigger and veins more prominent; R lower weird feeling; hungry all day and especially feeling hungry shortly after meals
> 
> 10 dpo- Woke up early with bladder extremely full; pregnancy test with first morning urine BFN; had a tampon in overnight- taken out and there is brown (no red) and not full/soaked in blood; light brown when wiped after pee; nausea and headache when in car- still lingering after getting home and eating breakfast; nipples looks puffy and larger (husband agrees worth me); R nipple feels like it’s burning/ tingling early afternoon; dark brown with stringy small clot after pee/wipe; tired
> 
> Really hoping that my spotting/bleeding does not turn into AF this month!
> 
> I would love to hear if anyone else has had similar bleeding or tingly breasts and gotten a BFP!


I’m 10dpo today. I’ve had nausea and headaches the past few days. Horrendous heartburn and I felt so ill today I had a 2 hour nap (husband is home so he watched the kids) I’m feeling crampy currently and AF is due in 3 days (fx it doesn’t come) I’m going shopping tomorrow so I’ll be picking some tests up ready for Saturday/Sunday


----------



## yjmama

Hello fellow ttcers!
I'm new to this forum and thought i'd join in.

my backstory: ttc #2 naturally before admitting defeat and going through IVF again. #1 was conceived via IVF after 18 months of trying naturally.

O - lots of ovulation pain.
dpo 1 - slight cramping
dpo 2 - no more cramping but less of an appetite and took a 2 hour nap.
dpo 3 - annoying leg cramps. can't sleep..it is currently 2am. extremely hungry but gonna hold out til the morning to eat. peeing every hour.
dpo 4 - a little crampy. leg is still annoying cramps..like an itch I cant reach.
dpo 5 - nothing much
dpo 6 - cramping and tired
dpo 7 - cramping and tired but cant sleep. restless legs.
dpo 8 - cramping in left side of stomach. hungry. restless legs.


----------



## Mamaoffive

Hi All,

Ovulated on April 30.

Day 1: nothing
Day 2: cramping. Felt like sore ovaries after too much sex
Day 3: huge increase in creamy cm (only ever get dry or slightly creamy cm in 2ww). Food smelled off and felt mildly nauseous if I was hungry, felt better if I ate. Started compounded progesterone cream from naturopath. Nipple sensitive.
Day 4: Felt good. Ran 5k. Symptoms seem to have disappeared overnight :( Tired but the last two nights I've been waking up at 4am on the dot. Nipples sensitive.
Day 5: Woke up to dry cm but by evening it was back to tons of creamy/watery cm. Slightly crampy. Nipples sensitive. Shooting pain/cramp through pelvis throughout day. Tired. Ran 5k but super s-l-o-w-l-y.
Day 6&7: dry mouth no matter how much water I keep drinking, napped today as I've had insomnia the last three nights, so incredibly dry cm (unusual for me), so bloated today. Could be from something I ate (usual) but feel irritated and horribly bloated (seriously second trimester looking!) Grumpy!
Day 8: slight bloody nose (never have except one time with a miscarriage), so nauseous, had to stop midway on my run I felt so sick, headache, higher than normal for me daytime temp, test with fmu and neg. Crampy, low backache. If I'm not pregnant I don't know what is wrong with me!
Day 9: super dry cm, tired, nauseous
Day 10: Gave up. Morning bfn... afternoon bfp ?? (Quite noticeable!) Then late evening stark white bfn. What the hell. In all my years of TTC I've never had a false positive.
Day 11&12: so bloated my kids are joking when I am due. BFNs.
Day 13: Still stark white bfn. Starting EWCM which is my norm before AF. Very bloated, tired.


----------



## Valentinenic

I basically read through this entire thread who keep myself sane this week!!!!

1-4dpo - No notes
5dpo - Side cramp right side, pinching. Weirdly chilly. Hiccups at night
6dpo - Some congestion in nose, likely seasonal allergies, increased sex drive
7dpo - Insomnia last two nights, dry lips, bad headache, stomach twinges at 5:54pm, headache
8dpo - Exhaustion, light cramping, nausea
9dpo - BFN, exhaustion by 4pm
10dpo - BFP, still exhausted
11dpo - exhaustion
12dpo - exhaustion, excessive need to pee, mild background nausea, backache
15dpo and status quo from 12dpo still!


----------



## Samiam03

My symptoms at god only knows how many days post ovulation (my cycle is monthly but anywhere between 28-40 days)...my nipples are sore, im slightly crampy, and im a whole lot agitated (but this may be due to a coworker that I can't stand and covid). I went off on my partner earlier for leaving hair in the sink. Then started getting upset and telling him i felt like he didnt care because he went back to sleep. I am never this sensitive.

Hoping the egg was caught.

If not, aunt flo is revving up and i need chocolate stat.


----------



## Marriedlaydee

Joining in cos it's so interesting so read those who turn into a BFP!

Ovulated 12th May
- cramps like crazy on and off, irritable, impatient, headache all day. Positive OPK all day

1 DPO - positive OPK in the morning. Cramps up until midday. Tired, irritable

2 DPO - nausea. Little bit irritable. Bad stomach pains all night

3DPO - irritable, cramps

4DPO - CM change. Backache (mild, only when aggravated) fatigue

5DPO - few niggles rather than cramps. Very tired, took a 90 min nap. Very hungry

6DPO - feeling angry, frustrated and 'down'. Acid reflux and hunger. Mood is crazy today

7DPO- acid reflux. Nothing else to report

8DPO - The mother of all sadness mood all day. Very hungry. Energy levels much better.

9DPO - BFN. (Why did I test, didnt get faint + until 12DPO last time!) Mild cramps...AF coming??

10DPO - BFN. Cramps again on the left side. Much better mood. Tired. Mild backache at night time.

11DPO - suspected faint line.... feeling sick but might be the uncertainty tying me up in knots! Lots of waves of cramps.


----------



## Twilightxoxo

Joining in because this thread has kept me sane the last couple of months ttc and symptom spotting. Definitely ovulated when I got my positive opk backed up by bbt temps and ewcm etc but for some reason my opk strips keep giving me near positives when normally they go faint the day after they are nearly as dark or as dark as the control line.

1-3 dpo absolutely no symptoms whatsoever but (near positive opk)
4dpo Creamy white cm other than that no symptoms (near positive opk again)
5dpo Creamy white cm other than that no symptoms.
(Positive opk)


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

I am suspecting this is an anovulatory cycle but until I know for sure I will do my best to DPO it.

O- slippery cm for past couple days, more aroused, breasts a little more full, ovary cramps, mildly sensitive nipples, mildly sore breasts
1dpo- mildly sensitive nipples mildly sore breasts runny nose
2dpo- same
3dpo-mildly sensitive nipples, mildly sore breasts, about a dime sized amount of pink discharge, (I assumed I started an anovulatory "period" so I put on a tampon just in case) frequent urination (normal)
4dpo- less sensitive nipples, less sore breasts, night sweat tampon had only a very little pink cm on tapmon DRY CM mild AF cramps
5dpo- same breast and nipples as 4dpo, left ovary cramping bloating and AF cramps with the AF gas (only ever happens around CD 2) DRY CM sore throat, felt like I was getting a cold, mild AF cramps mild low backache
6dpo- breasts and nipples are the same, irritated, mild AF cramps legs/thighs weak and achy
7dpo- mild AF cramp,s weak legs, very tired, hot, sore throat INCREDIBLY IRRITATED
8dpo- mild sore throat. Nose a bit stuffed Very hot/hot flashes Sweating, less irritated, Mild AF cramps. Constipation. Lethargic Back of thighs achy. Left ovary cramps breast more full nipples a bit sore. Runny nose
9dpo- Hot flashes Weak sore legs and tiring easily. Have to catch my breath while talking or doing a simple task had to take a deep breath. Random nausea for a couple minutes. Dizzy/cloudy head, kept losing my thoughts. Head cold type of headache. Left ovary cramping going down groin. Mild AF cramps. Sore/stiff neck. I have neck and back issues but this was different. Left nipple sharp/tingle mild pain Slightly stuffed nose.
10dpo- Night sweat Stiff neck again. Left nipple tingled, one sharp feeling in uterus. Didn't hurt. Itchy nipples a little. Very forgetful all day. Very sore legs but ran 3.33 miles today lol.
11dpo- Felt fine when I woke up. Shortly after the stiff neck came back. No breast or nipple pain. butterflies/nervous feeling in chest/stomach quite a few times.
12dpo- irritated, emotional (kind of had a reason), dry eyes, butterflies/nervous feeling in chest and stomach a lot.


----------



## FTale

I saw this thread and though 'why not'. I've been trying for 4 years now and love to read other's symptoms on bfp cycles. Hopefully this will be one for me. Babydust all!

Vitex 650mg cycle

Ovulation CD 11 (day of ovulation pain)

CD8 Advanced reader look Peak but had a dye bleed so just read HIGH
CD10 PEAK : extreme diarrhea, bbs pain out of no where, bd
CD11 Ovulation day based off opk, diarrhea still, ovulation pain lingers, bd, increased urination

05/21/20: 1dpo, ewcm, bd, increased urination
05/22/20: 2dpo (nothing)
05/23/20: 3dpo, started progesterone cream, (nothing)
05/24/20: 4dpo allergies, hot at night
05/25/20: 5dpo, stuffy nostril, bloated, temp rose really high, not sure if its because of heat outside.
05/26/20: 6dpo, early morning left side uterine long pinch cramp, bloated, temp same high, been hungrier past two days
05/27/20: 7dpo, worked late last night, bloated, stomach just not happy, temp even higher,drinking more water to see if that will help with bloat,montster headache behind left eye
05/28/20: 8dpo, temp came down two notches, still hungry though not as intense, chills
05/29/20: 9dpo...I was dreading this day, my temp tried to drown itself. Dropped so low. I was very cold this morning, bfn on my OSOM, not feeling well. Its over but I will still wait for AF to show before I have a good cup of caffeinated joe. :D
05/30/20: 10dpo temp recovered some but not to excited, bfn again, no symptoms really
05/31/20: 11dpo temp dropped even lower and I slept in, another bfn,bbs hurt bad underneath like i have been squeezing them. Must be AF coming ( two more natural cycles then IVF should be in my datebook) I will post back what day AF shows. :dust:
06/01/20: 12dp0 Nothing really just bfn
06/02/20: 13dpo I can feel AF coming in a way. Just feel off but no cramps
06/03/20: 14dpo AF spotting has started. Happy Anniversary to me :( 

On a much happier note I have my IVF Consult in 7 days so there is a new kind of hope on the horizon. Sending you all loads of BABYDUST and STICKYVIBES this year.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

FTale said:


> I saw this thread and though 'why not'. I've been trying for 4 years now and love to read other's symptoms on bfp cycles. Hopefully this will be one for me. Babydust all!
> 
> Vitex 650mg cycle
> 
> Ovulation CD 11 (day of ovulation pain)
> 
> CD8 Advanced reader look Peak but had a dye bleed so just read HIGH
> CD10 PEAK : extreme diarrhea, bbs pain out of no where, bd
> CD11 Ovulation day based off opk, diarrhea still, ovulation pain lingers, bd, increased urination
> 
> 05/21/20: 1dpo, ewcm, bd, increased urination
> 05/22/20: 2dpo (nothing)
> 05/23/20: 3dpo, started progesterone cream, (nothing)
> 05/24/20: 4dpo allergies, hot at night
> 05/25/20: 5dpo, stuffy nostril, bloated, temp rose really high, not sure if its because of heat outside.

Baby dust ❤️❤️ I am taking vitex as well this month, and maca


----------



## FTale

LoveIsAllINo said:


> Baby dust ❤️❤️ I am taking vitex as well this month, and maca

Love: Thank you, I keep meaning to take Maca but can never decide on a form..lol 
:dust:


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

FTale said:


> Love: Thank you, I keep meaning to take Maca but can never decide on a form..lol
> :dust:

I am doing the pills this month. I have taken the powder, as well as, the tincture before but the pills are just easier lol


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

FTale said:


> I saw this thread and though 'why not'. I've been trying for 4 years now and love to read other's symptoms on bfp cycles. Hopefully this will be one for me. Babydust all!
> 
> Vitex 650mg cycle
> 
> Ovulation CD 11 (day of ovulation pain)
> 
> CD8 Advanced reader look Peak but had a dye bleed so just read HIGH
> CD10 PEAK : extreme diarrhea, bbs pain out of no where, bd
> CD11 Ovulation day based off opk, diarrhea still, ovulation pain lingers, bd, increased urination
> 
> 05/21/20: 1dpo, ewcm, bd, increased urination
> 05/22/20: 2dpo (nothing)
> 05/23/20: 3dpo, started progesterone cream, (nothing)
> 05/24/20: 4dpo allergies, hot at night
> 05/25/20: 5dpo, stuffy nostril, bloated, temp rose really high, not sure if its because of heat outside.
> 05/26/20: 6dpo, early morning left side uterine long pinch cramp, bloated, temp same high, been hungrier past two days

I would think your temp rose really high because you started the progesterone cream on 5/23. Have you used it before?


----------



## FTale

LoveIsAllINo said:


> I would think your temp rose really high because you started the progesterone cream on 5/23. Have you used it before?

No, this is a new cream this cycle. I lost the old one (fell behind dresser) so researched a new one because I didn't feel the other was doing much. Here is my chart. It is working and I wish I could go get a progesterone test today but COVID makes it so I don't think I can take my daughter with me. I'm not one to ever leave her alone anywhere so having her wait in the car is out of the question. I wonder if her Aunt could sit for me???..lol hmmmm Nah..what will be will be.


----------



## FTale

LoveIsAllINo said:


> Hello ladies. I figured I better hop on here and occupy myself because my blood is boiling with hormonal irritability and I may slap someone.
> breath. *Random nausea* for a couple minutes. *Dizzy/cloudy head* I kept *losing my thoughts*. Head cold type of *headache*. *Left ovary ovulation feelings*and going down left groin. *Mild AF cramps. Sore/stiff neck*. I have neck and back issues but this was different. Left *nipple sharp/tingle* mild pain on and off. *Slightly stuffed nose.*
> 
> I would love to get excited about something but PCOS not even sure I O'd.
> I am laughing because my name is loveisallino but I want to slap someone.

I am on the edge of my seat. Have you tested? Those are loads of symptoms to have for an annovulatory cycle...lol...still can't spell it. My nips don't hurt and I haven't had any kind of spotting. OMG...please let this be your cycle.


----------



## danniemum2be

Hi Lovelies

Really not optimistic with this cycle as didnt ovulate till CD28. I got diagnosed with PCOS last year and have been NTNP for the last 12 months. I have a 10 year old and conceived her naturally without trying when i was 19. This has been the first month of OPKs and monitoring. My periods have never been regular and i dont think i ovulate every month but have never routinely checked. Really trying to regulate my cycles so will see what happens...

1-2DPO some mild lower abdo cramping, nothing else noticeable.

3DPO- bloating, sensitive nipples.

4DPO- really bloated feels like AF is due. Lots of cramping. Sensitive nipples. Loose BM. Feeling full quickly. Creamy Discharge.

5DPO- mild lower cramps, sensitive nipples. Constipated, snuffly nose, loads of creamy CM

6DPO no more cramping. Sore BBs and really stuffy nose. Creamy CM

good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## FTale

danniemum2be said:


> Hi Lovelies
> 
> Really not optimistic with this cycle as didnt ovulate till CD28. I got diagnosed with PCOS last year and have been NTNP for the last 12 months. I have a 10 year old and conceived her naturally without t
> 
> good luck and baby dust to you all xxx

Danniemum: as long as you Ovulate its a good thing. Keeping your lp long enough implant is the goal. How long are you lps? 12 months is a long time but persistance is all we have in the ttc world. Will be following you. Keep us posted


----------



## danniemum2be

FTale said:


> Danniemum: as long as you Ovulate its a good thing. Keeping your lp long enough implant is the goal. How long are you lps? 12 months is a long time but persistance is all we have in the ttc world. Will be following you. Keep us posted

My periods have been all over the place since i had my mirena removed 16 months ago theyve never been consistent ranging from 26 day cycles to 56. This is the first month ive done opks regularly enough to monitor so its a waiting game to see how long it is. Just hoping i dont have a short LP this month and im still in with a chance. Ive got so much cramping and bloating today like AF is imminent so im not so hopeful xx


----------



## FTale

That makes sense, coming of bcp or mirena some women take a bit to get things back in motion reproductive wise. I hope you don' t have a short lp a well. All the cramping and bloating could mean pregnancy too. 

My clumsiness has upped its game and that is usually a sign that AF will be coming. I get sooooo clumsy..lol..I'm hoping not but all we can do it wait. Do you have a favorite thing to do to pass the time? I'm into messing with my hair lately. It might fall out if I don't back off of it. Testing day needs to get here already


----------



## Jenjubean

I last posted in October but got discouraged and stopped posting. Anyway, here it is: prescribed clomid 100mg from CD 3-7

1-6dpo nothing, prayer with my kids for a baby
6/7dpo cramps (I get these at this dpo every month, it seems), prayer with my kids for a baby
7/8dpo heartburn and cramps- totally unusual, prayer with my kids for a baby
8/9dpo heartburn is really bad, prayer with my kids for a baby
9/10dpo heartburn, weird weight settling in lower belly, prayer with my kids for a baby
10/11dpo heartburn; some serious crying for no reason, it was totally ridiculous, prayer with my kids for a baby
11/12dpo feeling slight nausea/dizziness and emotional again, prayer with my kids for a baby - my husband randomly decides to get me frers in the evening, so I take one at midnight(I had to pee), knowing full well that there is no way I could be pregnant and it's positive in less than a minute. I'm super excited! I dont get positives until 13dpo with previous pregnancies and they were always super faint and came at the 5 min mark and those were all chemicals. 
Now, I'm praying I'll be able to keep this baby.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jenjubean said:


> I last posted in October but got discouraged and stopped posting. Anyway, here it is: prescribed clomid 100mg from CD 3-7
> 
> 1-6dpo nothing, prayer with my kids for a baby
> 6/7dpo cramps (I get these at this dpo every month, it seems), prayer with my kids for a baby
> 7/8dpo heartburn and cramps- totally unusual, prayer with my kids for a baby
> 8/9dpo heartburn is really bad, prayer with my kids for a baby
> 9/10dpo heartburn, weird weight settling in lower belly, prayer with my kids for a baby
> 10/11dpo heartburn; some serious crying for no reason, it was totally ridiculous, prayer with my kids for a baby
> 11/12dpo feeling slight nausea/dizziness and emotional again, prayer with my kids for a baby - my husband randomly decides to get me frers in the evening, so I take one at midnight(I had to pee), knowing full well that there is no way I could be pregnant and it's positive in less than a minute. I'm super excited! I dont get positives until 13dpo with previous pregnancies and they were always super faint and came at the 5 min mark and those were all chemicals.
> Now, I'm praying I'll be able to keep this baby.
> 
> View attachment 1082358

Congratulations! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Pending

@Jenjubean Congratulations! Fingers crossed for you!!!
:dust:


----------



## Lerp20

*
New*I'm currently 10 DPO and feeling really sick ( haven't been sick) and have the worst headaces and fatigue. Unsure whether I'm just feeling poorly or whether this could be it... its so hard to tell and I am getting impatient!


----------



## Lottielouf

Lerp20 said:


> *New*I'm currently 10 DPO and feeling really sick ( haven't been sick) and have the worst headaces and fatigue. Unsure whether I'm just feeling poorly or whether this could be it... its so hard to tell and I am getting impatient!

hi :hi:

I’m also 10dpo today!

I had left side pelvic pain type things at 5/6dpo.

8/9dpo I have been soooo tired! No energy at all and generally feeling a bit meh :-k Also constipated at 8dpo for some reason and oh my days the bloating was immense!:sick:
Not a great deal of CM but what is there is thick and whiteish but then I don’t usually check this so I’m not sure what to look for...

today at 10dpo I’m feeling a bit more awake, a few mild low down aches as opposed to cramps and still a little bloated.
thought I’d look into checking my CP which I’ve never done before and it feels very high up like I can barely reach it and squishy.

impatiently waiting to test!:brat:


----------



## FTale

:dust:
I get a second shot in June.:happydance: 

I am 6dpo today.

New this cycle: Conception Plus gel, doctor prescribed growth hormone for ovaries due to age started on cd10 and instead cups.

CD 9, 11 - 13: BD

Ovulation: CD12, ovulation pain, bd

1dpo: Temp dropped. I was not expecting this. I was so sad. BD just in case. Really wanted to see a temp rise so I could stop bding..lol, sticky cm

2dpo: Woke up nauseated, teeth hurt

3dpo: Strange day. Very tired at 830pm which is odd

4dpo: Light headache at bedtime

5dpo: Bad feeling day. Cravings, headache, changing prenatals, think they give head pain and temp rise, left breast tremor near arm pit, headache was all day, tailbone pain when sitting in bed

6dpo: No headache today, lowered amount of prenatals I was taking and get new ones tomorrow, strange belly button pain tonight like it was getting twisted from inside,
**my temp has rose nicely, I do not know if it will stay up but I started Vitex last cycle and noticed it climbs good after 2dpo which is not normal for me. Hoping it is helping progesterone***

7dpo: Temp is still impressively high. Horrible uterine cramp while making dinner. I could hardly stand. So sad expect temp to drop in the morning like normal. Otherwise still have weird taste in my mouth like fizzy sugary soda gone flat. Gassy from foods easily and tolerable heartburn

8dpo: My temp did not drop!! It went even higher. Painful stabby pain in upper leftside of uterus this morning. Still early will hopefuly be a quiet day. I will update this before bed. Numb left foot when sitting down. Happened twice this cycle now. More painful evening cramps. :(

9dpo: Temp dropped. Chills. BFN on all tests. Feel crappy still. Normally I feel really good before AF starts. I do think one brand of test was showing a faint positive but that my be only wishful thinking. By morning I need to reset my brain to be moving on the next cycle.

10-11: Bfn tests galore. Preparing for next cycle and my Clomid Challenge Test next week. :D......hope is just around the corner.
:dust:


----------



## Emsabub

Hi Everyone! 

Im on 7dpo, but yesterday at 6dpo I went for a wee and when I wiped, there was some fertile type cm with pink/brown spots. Wiped again and it was gone. I had a feel around up there today & it was just brown but only saw it when I wiped my finger on the tp. 
I’ve never had implantation bleeding before but my period is another 8/9 days away and it’s not like me at all to have this mid way through. Very odd!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## boxofrad

I wanted to share because I literally thought I was going insane.

Ok so...

1 DPO felt inflamed but was probably more to do with that me and DH hadnt DTD for a long time and my insides were like what the heck just happened. 

2 DPO sore but not a preg symptom. 

3 DPO the same as 1 and 2 DPO. 

4 DPO felt like someone had gotten an air pump and pumped me full of air. 
No other symptoms. 

5 DPO AF like cramps except worse. In fact the last time I had these types of cramps were when I was around 15 and they would be so bad that I'd have to get in a hot water bath or I'd place a hot cup of water on my pelvic area. As I've aged (now 27) my periods aren't so bad. But yeah, this felt like back then. Lower back ache like I'd broken something, and sh*tty cramps. 

6 DPO Again with the cramping and back pain, was nasty. I thought either I have issues down there, like a vaginal infection or I have a UTI. And I also got electric shock zapping sensations inside my uterus in random places which made me think was definitely infection related as the sensation was definitely abnormal to me. Slept for 2 hours at around 6pm.

7DPO Cramps again, mum even mentioned that I was in a mood. Which i didn't think I was haha. I guess I was. Again slept a couple of hours. Breasts feeling heavy and sore around the sides. Like if I move a certain way they just hurt. I think compared to AF boobs, it's more stingy than your general swollen breasts. 

8 DPO Breast soreness not as bad but still there and cramps basically zero unless I did something strenuous, then my body would be like... Guess who's back, back again

9 DPO no cramps at all, boobs aren't as sore, thought I was totally out. I did sleep 10 hours in a row though and then another 4 very easily later on. I did have a night shift though so needed to sleep but it's never usually that easy to just nod off. But I can't say I felt that tired more so than usual. Lots of Cm like creamy white. But then I didn't really think anything more of it. Did retch at some smells at work, but thought it was because it was bodily fluids. 

10 DPO just got back from night shift, only had a wee like 3 hours prior and decided, sod it I'm testing. I'd been reading this and so many other threads. 
Well, to my amazement as I scratch my super itchy boobs (not nips) I have a BFP . I'm really surprised. I mean I felt like I was pregnant, but I know the power of the placebo is extraordinary. In fact now I think of it I refused to lift heavy things and I still since 5dpo havent slept on my left side. It doesn't feel right to do so. Odd. 

I hope it's sticky. I really really hope. AF is due on the 2nd so I guess I will have to wait. I think I'll test again tomorrow and each day to ensure that it's progressing. I won't tell DH until I'm certain. 


-----

Things I did this cycle (first cycle. Too ❤️) 

- Cut our caffeine completely, this includes fizzy drinks. 
- avoided artifical drinks, I am one to love the coca cola sublime lime and a cream soda but that stuff has aspartame. Essentially it's a wood formaldehyde, which doesn't leave your body, ever. It has no way to be metabolised out. 

- I ate healthier, for example I'd try to have veg every day, fruit like blueberries, raspberries, and foods like Brazil nuts and reduced my intaje of inflammatory foods like red meat. 
I essentially followed this book: The Fertility Diet - Sarah Dobbyn. 

I tried to exercise but not as mad as I'd usually do so. I love walking around 6 miles per day. This time I stuck to around 40 mins every other day. I figured too much exercise could induce stress. 

I avoided all naughty treats up to OD and a few days after. Now I can't help but eat magnum white choc ice cream. I had one for breakfast on the way back from work. The man at the petrol station was like... Are you sure :shock:

I used opks, and DTD a few times. More so before so the swimmers were there ready to meet the egg and I think two days after O but the later one was just urges . 

I rested alot and essentially treated my body as if I were already pregnant. 

I also reduced my stress dramatically. I have an assignment due for uni Monday not tomorrow but next Monday. I decided it can wait a bit longer.

Every day I also have listened to this, I believe it helped calm my mind. 



I even listened to it last night at work when the residents were asleep. 

I also took 800 micrograms of Folic acid. I saw a reassarch paper on fertility success in Sweden on this dose. It is a very old paper though so was slightly skeptical. 

Right now as I type this I have like a burrowing feeling in the rhs of my uterus. So hopefully that's normal. Anyway, sorry for waffling I'm just genuinely surprised and happy. 

Lots of love and take care xxx


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations boxo! :dance:

well I’m really confused, I had what I said above, then yesterday when I was at work I had a bit of red on the tp, thinking it was my period after I wiped it went away and nothing since!
I am absolutely clueless what is going on here. It’s like is it trying to start? I don’t even know. I’ve got an early detection test so might just give it a whirl!


----------



## boxofrad

Hi Emsabub, FC for you. Xxx

Hmmm well maybe you implanted a bit later. What I've read on embryology research is that the standard time for the blastocyst after multiple cellular divisions to reach the uterine area is 6dpo and after that establishment of implantation is anywhere from 10dpo to 12 dpo. The reason it takes this long is because it has to undergo some sort of mild attachment to the endometrium, burrow inside and then firmly affix whilst taking your blood supply in little pockets. Obviously there are variations of this timing and many ladies experience different. But I guess it could figure that you're not out at the moment since you're in the right time frame.

Let me know how it goes. If you're at the same stage as me do a frer tomorrow morning and see. But if you're neg just try again a couple of days later. My cycle atm is 30 days so I currently have 3 days once today is over until AF arrives so now I'm just panicking about it not sticking but will test tomorrow to just make sure as I'm still in a but if denial.

Sorry for waffling oops. Take care x


----------



## PerthLady91

I LOVE this thread! So very interesting!!

26/06/2020 - I am on CD 29, 11-12 DPO today! Peak OPKs were 16th and 17th June (CD 16 and 17) and my Femometer app is using 17th as the day of O.

5 DPO - sore boobs

6 DPO - really sore and tender boobs, particularly around the nipple area

7 DPO - sore boobs again all day today and then when I went to bed, I got really tight/shooting pains all around my groin, bikini line, lower abdomen and lower back/bum area! It was awful - last about an hour and I just couldn't sleep - it was mostly on my right side.

8 DPO - BFN with FMU; stomach cramps and lower back pain with continued sore boobs - absolutely definite they look bigger! They are wider like they stick out at the sides towards my arm pits more than usual! Hubby agrees they look bigger and could be about a cup size larger!

9 DPO - horrible heartburn, bitter taste in my mouth when eating some foods, felt quite nauseous and had a bit of a dodgy tummy with some wind and bloating - boobs still sore but less so.

10 DPO - BFN with FMU; boobs still a little tender, not as much though but definitely still looking bigger. Had to pee a little more than normal this afternoon/evening.

11 DPO - BFN with FMU; no symptoms at all and breast pain gone :(

12 DPO - BFN with FMU; 3.20pm: my nipples hurt if I push against them but barely - feeling really deflated and thinking this month is a no go! AF due on Thursday so just waiting now :( 10.20pm update: **TMI** my CM is white and creamy looking I think - it mostly jut looks wet in my fingers but there’s definitely some white colouring and almost lotion-like (new to CM monitoring!) and my cervix is at the tip of my middle finger when I check so I don’t know if that’s classed as low of high but it’s super soft and spongey! Got slight tummy pains this evening and I just walked in to the kitchen after hubby made a coffee, retched and now I’m up in bed feeling quite nauseous so I’m still hopeful! I handed over remaining HPTs to hubby to confiscate from me until Saturday! Haha! I also got really dizzy/faint/breathless for no real reason and just felt quite puffed out and knackered all of a sudden!

13 DPO - 09.20am: I’ve woken up feeling a little nauseous but not too much, breasts are a little tender but definitely feel bouncier/jigglier and without a doubt feel bigger! They are much wider at the side but not as sore as they were so I really don’t know! Just looked in the mirror and they are definitely wider and bigger looking! Feel heavier too! I tried to take a test, think I can see a very faint line but I’m not sure so feeling super confused! Keeping everything crossed! I can just feel my cervix with middle finger, it’s very soft and spongey. CM is white and there’s quite a lot of it.


----------



## PerthLady91

boxofrad said:


> I wanted to share because I literally thought I was going insane.
> 
> Ok so...
> 
> 1 DPO felt inflamed but was probably more to do with that me and DH hadnt DTD for a long time and my insides were like what the heck just happened.
> 
> 2 DPO sore but not a preg symptom.
> 
> 3 DPO the same as 1 and 2 DPO.
> 
> 4 DPO felt like someone had gotten an air pump and pumped me full of air.
> No other symptoms.
> 
> 5 DPO AF like cramps except worse. In fact the last time I had these types of cramps were when I was around 15 and they would be so bad that I'd have to get in a hot water bath or I'd place a hot cup of water on my pelvic area. As I've aged (now 27) my periods aren't so bad. But yeah, this felt like back then. Lower back ache like I'd broken something, and sh*tty cramps.
> 
> 6 DPO Again with the cramping and back pain, was nasty. I thought either I have issues down there, like a vaginal infection or I have a UTI. And I also got electric shock zapping sensations inside my uterus in random places which made me think was definitely infection related as the sensation was definitely abnormal to me. Slept for 2 hours at around 6pm.
> 
> 7DPO Cramps again, mum even mentioned that I was in a mood. Which i didn't think I was haha. I guess I was. Again slept a couple of hours. Breasts feeling heavy and sore around the sides. Like if I move a certain way they just hurt. I think compared to AF boobs, it's more stingy than your general swollen breasts.
> 
> 8 DPO Breast soreness not as bad but still there and cramps basically zero unless I did something strenuous, then my body would be like... Guess who's back, back again
> 
> 9 DPO no cramps at all, boobs aren't as sore, thought I was totally out. I did sleep 10 hours in a row though and then another 4 very easily later on. I did have a night shift though so needed to sleep but it's never usually that easy to just nod off. But I can't say I felt that tired more so than usual. Lots of Cm like creamy white. But then I didn't really think anything more of it. Did retch at some smells at work, but thought it was because it was bodily fluids.
> 
> 10 DPO just got back from night shift, only had a wee like 3 hours prior and decided, sod it I'm testing. I'd been reading this and so many other threads.
> Well, to my amazement as I scratch my super itchy boobs (not nips) I have a BFP . I'm really surprised. I mean I felt like I was pregnant, but I know the power of the placebo is extraordinary. In fact now I think of it I refused to lift heavy things and I still since 5dpo havent slept on my left side. It doesn't feel right to do so. Odd.
> 
> I hope it's sticky. I really really hope. AF is due on the 2nd so I guess I will have to wait. I think I'll test again tomorrow and each day to ensure that it's progressing. I won't tell DH until I'm certain.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Things I did this cycle (first cycle. Too ❤️)
> 
> - Cut our caffeine completely, this includes fizzy drinks.
> - avoided artifical drinks, I am one to love the coca cola sublime lime and a cream soda but that stuff has aspartame. Essentially it's a wood formaldehyde, which doesn't leave your body, ever. It has no way to be metabolised out.
> 
> - I ate healthier, for example I'd try to have veg every day, fruit like blueberries, raspberries, and foods like Brazil nuts and reduced my intaje of inflammatory foods like red meat.
> I essentially followed this book: The Fertility Diet - Sarah Dobbyn.
> 
> I tried to exercise but not as mad as I'd usually do so. I love walking around 6 miles per day. This time I stuck to around 40 mins every other day. I figured too much exercise could induce stress.
> 
> I avoided all naughty treats up to OD and a few days after. Now I can't help but eat magnum white choc ice cream. I had one for breakfast on the way back from work. The man at the petrol station was like... Are you sure :shock:
> 
> I used opks, and DTD a few times. More so before so the swimmers were there ready to meet the egg and I think two days after O but the later one was just urges .
> 
> I rested alot and essentially treated my body as if I were already pregnant.
> 
> I also reduced my stress dramatically. I have an assignment due for uni Monday not tomorrow but next Monday. I decided it can wait a bit longer.
> 
> Every day I also have listened to this, I believe it helped calm my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I even listened to it last night at work when the residents were asleep.
> 
> I also took 800 micrograms of Folic acid. I saw a reassarch paper on fertility success in Sweden on this dose. It is a very old paper though so was slightly skeptical.
> 
> Right now as I type this I have like a burrowing feeling in the rhs of my uterus. So hopefully that's normal. Anyway, sorry for waffling I'm just genuinely surprised and happy.
> 
> Lots of love and take care xxx
> 
> View attachment 1083539

Congrats and thanks for such a great post! Will be copying some of your ideas from this month and hope it helps! That's a definite BFN :) <3


----------



## PerthLady91

Lottielouf said:


> hi :hi:
> 
> I’m also 10dpo today!
> 
> I had left side pelvic pain type things at 5/6dpo.
> 
> 8/9dpo I have been soooo tired! No energy at all and generally feeling a bit meh :-k Also constipated at 8dpo for some reason and oh my days the bloating was immense!:sick:
> Not a great deal of CM but what is there is thick and whiteish but then I don’t usually check this so I’m not sure what to look for...
> 
> today at 10dpo I’m feeling a bit more awake, a few mild low down aches as opposed to cramps and still a little bloated.
> thought I’d look into checking my CP which I’ve never done before and it feels very high up like I can barely reach it and squishy.
> 
> impatiently waiting to test!:brat:

Hi @Lottielouf - I’m relating to your post quite a bit at this second... any news? Xx


----------



## TianaWhitney

I am 10.5 months postpartum. My periods are finally more regular and I have been ovulating based on OPKs. We just started trying for our second and this month I didn’t use any OPKs because we are in the middle of moving and I didn’t have any. I decided to put this together bc I have some interesting symptoms and have my fingers crossed! I used the Ava bracelet with my first since I have PCOS and hypothyroidism and it predicted I was ovulating earlier than I thought and we got pregnant after 4 months. So this month I just used my estimated fertile window based on two apps, Ava predicted I ovulated June 24th and Glow predicted June 29th. Based on ovulation pain and CM I’m leaning more towards the 29th but that means I could be anywhere from 10DPO-5DPO ‍♀️. We BD’d from June 19th-June29th every day except the 21st, 22nd, & 25th, certainly covering both predictions!
Since I don’t know what DPO I’m at, I’ll just say I noticed the following based on the date
June 29th - Constipation (I’m never constipated, only other time I had this issue was when I was pregnant)
June 30th - Constipation
July 1st - Constipation
July 2nd - that evening I developed excessive salivation and a metallic taste in my mouth, although I am not nauseous (takes a lot to make me nauseous), still constipated but having more regular BM
July 3rd - extra salivation, metallic taste, increased libido, slightly more sensitive nipples, excessssiiiivvveeee gas!
July 4th - this gas is ridiculous, still extra saliva & metallic taste, nipple sensitivity increasing, noticed quite a bit more thick CM. I would take a test today but my tests got caught up in the mail and didn’t get delivered yesterday and today’s the 4th soooo gotta wait until tomorrow!
July 5th (CD 24) - you would think someone pumped me full of air! Still all of the above. Don’t have my tests yet but it’s still probably too early
July 6th-8th - excessive saliva and gas didn’t go away, started getting mild cramps
July 9th - same symptoms, that evening felt a little nauseous and had a hard time going to sleep
July 10th - woke up a little nauseous, took a cheapie and thought I saw a faint line so I decided to use an FRER and it’s a BFP! I think I’m 11DPO!


----------



## kksy9b

A little surreal to be back here for #3! I wish so much I had filled this thread out with my oldest, but oh well! I'll just keep updating this over the next week and a half and hopefully will be able to turn it green in the end!

1&2 DPO - nothing
3 DPO- gassy, bloated and extra CM....most likely from secondary estrogen surge that I usually get
4DPO- nothing
5DPO- creamy CM, mild bloating/light cramps in the afternoon
6DPO- pulling feeling in uterus for a few hours in the afternoon
7DPO- nothing
8DPO- went to bed with a mild migraine and woke up with a full raging one. I used to get migraines for 5 days before my period every month but in the last year have only had one cycle with them. By lunch time the worst of the migraine (hopefully) passed :happydance: Typically it's pretty unrelenting for several days before my period. Hoping this is a good sign! Breasts feel a bit more full and nipples a little more sensitive....but that could all be in my head. Slight cramps, not too noticable. BFN (obviously...way too early).
9DPO- Great dip on bbt....hoping that it's an implantation dip! Creamy CM but otherwise nothing symptom wise
10DPO-tender breasts, slightly more emotional, breaking out, slightly crampy. BFN but a great rise back on temps. Will have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. Hopeful but not confident. 
11DPO- Temp fell, still above cover. tender breasts, crampy, very hungry. BFN and expecting AF tomorrow or the next day. Spotting started right before bed


----------



## OLIVIAKATE

Hi everyone, I'm currently 5dpo and trying not to symptom spot but who am I kidding, how can you not lol I have pcos and ttc number 3, I'm on my first round of clomid ...

1dpo - nothing to report 
2dpo - nothing to report 
3dpo - nothing to report 
4dpo - stuffy nose and metallic taste in mouth 
5dpo - stuffy nose, metallic taste, lots of white creamy cervical mucus 

Baby dust to you all


----------



## SY92

just incase this helps anyone else or is just a fun read lol :) 
_____________________
DTD 1 day before O day 3/7/20

*1dpo* - DTD

*2dpo* - nothing 

*3day* - watery cm

*4dpo* - watery/lotion cm

*5dpo*- sticky cm. loose BMs

*6dpo* - dull ache /full feeling lower abdo 

CM -lotion/creamy

CP - high firm, swollen inside

Loose BMs

*7dpo* - slightly tender nipples.

water/lotion cm. 

CP high,soft-ish

veiny boobs

Swollen inside . 

gassy

Shooting pains around uterus

mild lightening crotch

*8dpo*

Negative Test

Same as above

More lotion CM

CP - high-soft-ish

*9dpo*

Swelling inside gone down

CP- Very high & soft

Mild milk/white CM

Stitch like feeling right hip area

Weird dull tingle in boobs

(Possible Faint positive test)

9pm - Spotting (when wiping x1 & x1 checking CP)

*10dpo*

4 Bright BFPS! 

Two CB digi’s , 1 x FRERR & 1 CB stick

CP high & firm

*11dpo*
Strong! positive CB stick

Light cramps this morning

vvvv light brown spotting when wiping​


----------



## sweetchut

I'm going to play along this month. I feel like we missed the timing but who knows! OH has some immotile sperm but other than that, we haven't had any other fertility work done. My labs and tests are normal.

DTD 1-2 days before ovulation

*1dpo* - leftover ovulation cramps/discomfort, sore nipples

*2dpo* - a weird stabby headache, sore nipples

*3day* - dry cm, intense fatigue in afternoon, hard cervix, sore nipples

*4dpo* - morning fatigue, lots of lotiony cm (more than usual for this time), general abdominal discomfort (could be gas), sore nipples, major "tummy rumbles" and loose BM

*5dpo* - emotional, sore nipples

*6dpo* - emotional, sore nipples

*7dpo* - emotional, sore nipples

*8dpo* - emotional, sore nipples, very very light spotting when checking cervix

*9dpo* - SUPER emotional, sore breasts

*10dpo* - SUPER emotional, sore breasts, light cramping, dryer cm than before

*11dpo* - headache, emotional, sore breasts, a little stomach pain, anxiety, "gummy"/sticky cm, nausea
TEST: **BFN**

*12dpo* - heartburn, fatigue, sore nipples/breasts, cramps, loose bms, milky cm, slight nausea, feeling sexual
TEST: **BFN**

*13dpo* - heartburn, sore nipples/breasts, cramps, loose bms, lotiony cm, CP high and soft, nausea, feeling sexual
TEST: **BFN**

*14dpo* - AF started. ](*,)


----------



## Lottielouf

PerthLady91 said:


> Hi @Lottielouf - I’m relating to your post quite a bit at this second... any news? Xx

Was just having a little catch up on this thread and saw your reply...

mot was BFN for that cycle but it went on 53 days! AF was horrific and I’m now back in the tww so fingers crossed!xx


----------



## PerthLady91

Lottielouf said:


> Was just having a little catch up on this thread and saw your reply...
> 
> mot was BFN for that cycle but it went on 53 days! AF was horrific and I’m now back in the tww so fingers crossed!xx

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Saxonmama

Hello I’m back after about 7 years!! 
Kinda trying, not preventing for baby number 3 and I’m going a bit do-lally here!! 
I’ve never symptom spotted so much in my life... I’m even gonna include random bodily feelings cos you never know if they’re related‍♀️
In terms of dtd I think we were spot on this month...
1-4/5 dpo- felt very swollen down there
Lots of watery cm,way more than normal 
Sore eyes, stinging like mad
Headaches, not really a sufferer
Very sore lower back for days
Spotty neck and face 
Around 7 dpo weird fluttery feelings 
Random nauseous feelings
Random ravenous feelings and craving comfort foods
Back still killing
Sleeping like a log but working lots of hours so understandable 
Bloated belly
Hot days but noticed my body odour smells weird/strong!! Not normal!
Around 9dpo dry mouth, more headaches 
Heightened sense of smell, could myself commenting on things that no one else is noticing!!
Crying watching a saddish tv programme 
Lots of creamy cm
Such restless sleep even though I’m knackered 
Around 12 dpo Chapped lips
Bunged up nose in mornings
Reduced appetite, not enjoying meals like I normally do
Moments of ‘welling up’ with emotion
Strange ‘electrical twinges ’ sensation near right ovary 
Metallic taste or is it my imagination?
More strange pulsing sensation
So bloated
Back still killing
Not much going on on the boob front apart from my nips hurt when I ran down the stairs at work and I’m trying to decide I’d they look a bit bigger?? 

tomorrow I will be 12dpo... can you see why I think I’m going mad? 
I won’t test, I will just wait to see if AF comes, I’m too scared 
Good luck to all in the same boat xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Saxonmama Welcome back and good luck :)


----------



## kksy9b

Back again for round 2 of TTC baby #3!

1-2 DPO - Nothing

3-4 DPO - bloating in PM

5DPO- gassy and bloating late afternoon/early evening

6 DPO- creamy CM

7DPO- All my typical pre AF symptoms hit today. Loose stools in AM, bloating in afternoon, breaking out and ravenous that night (usually happens one night 1-2 days before AF hits). Sensitive nipples. extremely gassy in late afternoon/evening, which is uncommon. BFN on tests

8DPO- BFN with FMU and SMU. slight cramping on and off throughout the day. No AF, which is a relief since it would be way too early. Temps looked great today. Sensitive nipples but it's always hard to know if that's real or just in my head. Around noon my eyes started feeling like they had concrete attached to them and struggled all afternoon against the tiredness. Physically feel fine, just my eyes are sleepy. Watery/creamy CM but not much of it. Hoping everything is a good sign of implantation and not having a super short LP this cycle. Tomorrow's temp should hopefully give me some good info and just praying I can get through the next 24 hours without my period starting (and would then feel better about all my pre- AF symptoms hitting)

9DPO- woke up with temps at cover. This happened with my last pregnancy as well (wasn't temping for my oldest). Feeling pretty conflicted. Obviously I hope this is an implantation dip and I get a great rise back tomorrow or the next day. But if AF is going to show, I just pray it holds off a few more days so I can feel more confident going into the next cycle that I don't have a short LP issue to deal with. No AF throughout the day :happydance: Was SUPER tired this morning and took a nap. Felt refreshed and then in the early evening that same so tired struggling to keep eyes open hit. Feeling a bit emotional as well. Will test in AM if no AF and temp stays steady/rises

10DPO- temp back up but not back to where it was before it fell, a bit crampy. Feel like AF will come soon

11DPO- Temp slight drop, emotional during the day. Started spotting in the late afternoon. AF full on next morning.


----------



## nyxnw

unexpectedly in the 2WW

1-3dpo: nothing really just feeling off
4-6: feeling queasy and vivid dreams
7: clogged ears, cramping, irritable
8: cramps and gas
9: cramps


----------



## Tuesday32

I don’t know how to change colour but update BFN. 

Hi,
New here after a cp last month so here goes so far. Third cycle of trying. 
We dtd pretty much everyday during my fertile week. Checked cm and I suffer from ovulation pain.
1dpo: headache and really bad cramps (obviously unrelated)
2dpo: creamy cm
3dpo: creamy cm, trouble sleeping.
4dpo: stretchy, thick cm, trouble sleeping hence headache.
5dpo: headache, no sleep again, Stretchy cm this morning, lots of Tacky white cm on afternoon and continued.
6dpo:Slept, feel better, Tacky cm. I normally get heavy, aches boobs not this month. My boobs were ridiculously heavy last month (which was a cp).
7dpo: nothing, I just feel out this month.
8dpo: headache and no symptoms. I got my faint positive last month on day 8.
9dpo: headache no symptoms, feel like I have a cold coming.
10dpo: No headache today, still not sleeping. Tbh I have been so snappy and moody this month Boobs aren’t sore, they were last month before cp. Af type cramps for 10-20 mins and when went to the toilet and wiped there was brown discharge. I don’t feel like I did last month. I think I might Be out..
11dpo: EWCM when I checked. Sore boobs. Headache. I am not getting the cramps I got last month so I am not hopeful. Exhausted, slept really well.
12dpo: period due today as I have a short cycle (24days). No period and a very, very faint bfp On a internet cheapie. I have ordered a first response off amazon So should arrive tomorrow. Test again in a couple of days of period doesn’t show up. Exhausted slept really well.
13dpo: AF type pains, brown discharge when wipe... I feel AF is on her way. Tested on a frer BFN.
14dpo: AF arrived in full force. 

good luck everyone!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Saxonmama

Saxonmama said:


> Hello I’m back after about 7 years!!
> Kinda trying, not preventing for baby number 3 and I’m going a bit do-lally here!!
> I’ve never symptom spotted so much in my life... I’m even gonna include random bodily feelings cos you never know if they’re related‍♀️
> In terms of dtd I think we were spot on this month...
> 1-4/5 dpo- felt very swollen down there
> Lots of watery cm,way more than normal
> Sore eyes, stinging like mad
> Headaches, not really a sufferer
> Very sore lower back for days
> Spotty neck and face
> Around 7 dpo weird fluttery feelings
> Random nauseous feelings
> Random ravenous feelings and craving comfort foods
> Back still killing
> Sleeping like a log but working lots of hours so understandable
> Bloated belly
> Hot days but noticed my body odour smells weird/strong!! Not normal!
> Around 9dpo dry mouth, more headaches
> Heightened sense of smell, could myself commenting on things that no one else is noticing!!
> Crying watching a saddish tv programme
> Lots of creamy cm
> Such restless sleep even though I’m knackered
> Around 12 dpo Chapped lips
> Bunged up nose in mornings
> Reduced appetite, not enjoying meals like I normally do
> Moments of ‘welling up’ with emotion
> Strange ‘electrical twinges ’ sensation near right ovary
> Metallic taste or is it my imagination?
> More strange pulsing sensation
> So bloated
> Back still killing
> Not much going on on the boob front apart from my nips hurt when I ran down the stairs at work and I’m trying to decide I’d they look a bit bigger??
> 
> tomorrow I will be 12dpo... can you see why I think I’m going mad?
> I won’t test, I will just wait to see if AF comes, I’m too scared
> Good luck to all in the same boat xx

soz I never came back after this!! Was obviously all in my head because af came a day early!! 

Anyhoo, I’m now about a week past ovulation but I’m not even paying it much attention this month and we literally DTD once so it would be an absolute miracle !!


----------



## Samiam03

10 dpo here. I got my bfp! My two symptoms were - feeling exhausted and run down (which was more noticeable today when I struggled in the gym)...and I’m a Red Bull and preworkout addict and this was day three of nausea and overall being turned off at the idea of either.


----------



## JAJuly2013

*I'll play! *
*I ovulated on CD 14 based on a positive OPK on CD 13. *

*1-5 DPO - Sore breasts, abdominal cramps, low back pain*
*6 DPO - Sore breasts, also felt an odd "twinge" in both nipples at the same time. *
*7 DPO - Burning/cramping sensation down low in my uterus. Abdominal cramps, gas*
*8 DPO - Mild cramping, tender breasts, *
*9 DPO - Tender breasts, VVVFL on IC*
*10 DPO -  on IC and Equate blue dye*
*11 DPO -  on FRER and IC*
*12 DPO -  on IC and First Response Rapid Result. Mild cramps and sore breasts especially under armpits. *
*Edited to add I also noticed I had a stuffy nose which turned into a runny nose. Can't recall which DPO I was but I believe it was around 8 DPO. *

*I can probably stop testing now...but probably won't. It's too fun to see those 2 lines!!!*


----------



## Miss Phoenix

Oooh this sounds like fun!

0-5dpo - slight cramp/gas, emotions all over the place (that’s pretty normal for me though hehe), fatigue, tender breasts on and off

5dpo - sore breasts, really sore head today! Might be too much coffee though, I’ve been so tired! Slightly more noticeable cramping

6dpo - nausea/gagging, mega low mood, sharp stabbing pain in right breast for a while that hurt when I breathed in (prolly not PG related as I’m feeling a bit rundown even before Oday)

7dpo - tired, brighter mood, slightly bloated, less nauseous, CM has been varying between watery/sticky/gritty over last few days, CP high (i think.. I’m new at checking lol)

8dpo - slightly weepy this morning but mood has been ok, slight headache and a little ache in my ribs, CP high (I think?)

These mostly feel like my PMS symptoms so not entirely sure if I’m getting ahead of myself haha but we live in hope!

9-10dpo - more of the same, two BPNs

11dpo - BFN

12dpo - AF arrived 2 days early! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! :yellow:


----------



## SugarNSpice27

Wow - the dedication and attention to detail on here is MINDBLOWING!!!!!

My only symptom early on was a bit of PMT (I was frustrated AF was late by 2 days!). I tested and got a BFP when I was 5 days late so...ariund 19 DPO. I have since experienced sore bbs, nausea (both more severe before 9 weeks), knock-you-out exhaustion (which I still have), stretching sensations, some cramps, constipation, headaches for a few days (horrible)...bascically the lot!

After years of TTC about a decade ago, I realised I found it very difficult to differenciate between PG and PMT so we decided to NTNP and not think about it!

Anyway, to answer the question, PMT and BFP were my signs!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Becomeamum

~~ DTD 2days prior to O. (predicted O date through period tracker app.)~~
(OH travelled away for work just before O but Fx!)

1DPO ~ No symptoms
2DPO ~ Feeling irritable, low back pain & cramps
3DPO ~ Low back pain & cramping again
4DPO ~ DTD
5DPO ~ Heartburn
6DPO ~ DTD

7DPO ~ Feeling light headedness in the morning alongside the faintest pressure in my head, almost nauseated. Throughout the day, cramping in lower abdomen, dull achey back & bloated stomach,
Mild heartburn late in the eve.

8DPO ~ Extremely bloated with tummy feeling tender, (great difficulty to even suck my belly in) gassy with tendencies for heartburn still ongoing yet still mild.

9DPO ~ Sharp twinges in both sides of what felt like my ovaries lots of changing feelings present in that area in general, again tender lower tummy

10DPO ~ Fatigue and itchy belly

11DPO~ So much pulling and tugging down close to my ovaries with twining pains, dull lower back pain and thighs

12DPO ~ Gassy, bloated for hours after dinner & mild heartburn. I noticed tender stomach muscles during yoga class. Afterwards I felt so crampy and sore in my stomach. I was mindful not to over stretch the belly as my stomach muscles just felt so tight, no room to stretch.

13DPO ~ Early morning twinging at both ovaries, feeling irritable (probably PMS symptoms), slight heartburn before dinner. Boobs feel fine, no real indication of AF on the way as normally they would feel full, heavy and sore with 1day to go.

14DPO ~ TEST BFN. AF arrived the following day


----------



## kksy9b

Not holding a lot of hope this month. I ovulated 2 days later than I usually do (so CD 17 with a 26 day cycle). LH had started to surge and backed off 2 times before a full positive came. My suspicion is it's a bad egg. BUT....you never know and I'll kick myself if I don't keep track of things!!

1-6 DPO Nothing

7 DPO- woke up in AM with severe, pre-labor like, cramping. Lasted about 10-15 minutes, very sharp under belly button and radiating out. Sore for about 30 minutes afterwards before it was better. maybe implantation?? or could have always just been a really bad gas bubble :haha: Breasts feel full today

8 DPO- bloated and gassy. Temp dip today, well above cover still but seems like AF will be here sooner than later. sensitive nipples

9DPO- temp held steady this morning. Light cramping and a little breakout around my nose (typical pre-AF symptom). Was supposed to start spotting today but with the delayed ovulation this cycle, it could show up anytime from today to Sunday. I feel like I will probably start spotting tomorrow and full force Saturday. ready to move on.

10DPO- temp fell well under cover, AF started mid-day


----------



## Kiwiberry

*Here is my experience:*
*WARNING: I might be off by 1 DPO in either direction for the beginning of this list. I don't know when I actually ovulated & went based off of what Fertility Friend predicted for my average 32 day cycle.*

*1 DPO:* RLS (restless leg syndrome), which i only get when pregnant. I've read that for some women it can be a sign of when conception occurs (not implantation but when sperm meets egg). In my case, this was true.
*2 DPO:* White, super thick, odorless CM. It had the consistency of egg whites that are already cooked.
*3 DPO:* On & off nausea, not strong, just present. Sense of smell also increased.
*4 DPO: *EWCM that turned milky smooth smooth later in the day.
*5 DPO:* On & off nausea.
*7 DPO:* Nausea is a little stronger than before & stretchy, sharp, ligament type cramping. Had one vvfl & one negative on 2 $store cassette tests (the pink colored ones). Only visible in a photo when tweaked.
*9 DPO:* crampy (back too), headaches, moody, RLS again, fatigue, bloating.
*10 DPO:* Another vvfl on an FRER. It was only visible to me, did not pick up on a photo.
*11 DPO:* Feeling like I want to cry over everything. Another vvfl on an FRER. Negative on a walmart cassette test. Most still could not see it in a photo.
*12 DPO:* Another vfl on FRER & walmart cassette test. This time, some could see a little something but were unsure if posirive or not with a photo.
*13 DPO:* :bfp: on FRER!! Light, but definitely there & pink!!

UPDATE: Ended in a loss for me :(.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Hello. I am back for another one! I promise I always TRY to keep my posts short but it never works:

O day could be off

O: Cramps, watery CM
1dpo: nothing I reacall
2dpo: Very dry CM. Slight breast and nipple tenderness
3dpo: Nipple tenderness, some breast tenderness but not consistent. Dry CM
Possible 1dpo 4dpo: Very Dry CM, nipples sore
2dpo or 5dpo: Swollen tight breasts upon waking but they settled back to normal. Sore nipples, gush of watery CM. Teeth/Gum sensitivity. Tender low back (not sure if it's from working out.)
3dpo or 6dpo: Sore nipples, sweating more in gym, slight low tender back. Teeth/Gum sensitivity. Dry cm
4dpo or 7dpo: Sore nipples, same low back pain, dry cm
5dpo or 8dpo: Sore nipples increased, AF cramps mild for hours , slight side breast tenderness, slippery CM not stretchy, watery CM, green stool (lasted a few days).
6dpo or 9dpo: Nipples less sore. Clear very slippery jelly like CM. Possibly brown specks in CM not 100%. Had some chunks of jelly CM mixed in. Mild AF cramps. Green soft stool. Sore stomach muscles when play wrestling SO but again I workout.
7dpo or 10dpo: Low back spreading but only felt when bending over or lying still. Breast tenderness starts (sides and underneath) and are more full. Nipples very sore. BFN
8dpo or 11dpo: Breasts very full. Nipples less sore
9dpo or 12dpo: Breast and nipples hurt less. On and off AF cramps since 5 or 8dpo but mild. A little heartburn. Bit of a runny nose. Hot flashes. Wondering if I am ovulating now. Sticky CM. Yeast feeling on and off throughout 2ww (abnormal). Cranky at night.
10dpo or 13dpo: Mild night sweat, normal. Nipples less sore until evening then nipples and breasts became very sore. Zero CM . Woke up multiple times at night. Hot flashes/smelly armpits (totally abnormal), cranky, low energy. AF cramps Felt like AF would start, BD'd and not even a spot of blood. Cranky. Felt like I was getting a cold all day.
11dpo or 14dpo: CM still VERY DRY. Night sweat. Breast and nipple tenderness 95% better.


----------



## JucyinLA

**** BFP story ****

Hi everyone,

So here is how it is for me. For context, this is my wife and I's first time TTC, third month trying with an at home insemination and frozen sperm.
We inseminated one time, 24 hours after ovulation, used a bit of preseed, no softcup, orgasm right after inseminating, and legs up for about an hour. Then sleep.

I only started my prenatals a few days before the insemination, because I am bad at remembering things.
I also want to say that from 1DPO to 6-7DPO, any symptoms that I had are likely due to progesterone levels rising in my body. That being said, on a regular cycle with AF for me, I usually don't feel anything after ovulation, and before AF my boobs are sore for 2-3 days and cramps start mildly the day before and I can feel AF coming on. So anything outside of that is a bit unusual for me.
Also, my boobs are the size of Texas (G or H cup), so when I say they are sore, I mean they are SORE lol.

Anyways, here is how it went:

*1-4DPO:* no symptoms

*5DPO: *bloated, mild headache and backache

*6DPO: *bloated and gassy, mild headache and backache, nauseous at night, generally feeling hot, slept A LOT

*7DPO:* nauseous, bloated and gassy, hot flashes, sore boobs at night when bra is coming off, frequent urination, watery CM, feel hot, craving cream cheese and crackers,

*8DPO:* nauseous, sore boobs, frequent urination, hungry often, thirsty, skin break out, same cravings, feel hot

Woke up 3-4 times at night to pee, feeling really full

*9DPO:* tired, sore boobs, mild cramps, tired, slightly bloated, frequent urination, slightly nauseous, snacking all day long, thirsty, slight stuffy nose, hot flashes at night

*10DPO:* tired, diarrhea in the morning, a lot of cramps all day, feels like AF is going to come, SORE boobs, skin breakout, bloated at night, legs feel heavy and tired, frequent urination

Took a FRER at night and after 3 minutes I got my first BFP with a vfl!

*11DPO: *took another FRER early this morning, and got another vfl, same on cheapy. Diarrhea in the morning, bloated, frequent urination, smelly armpit (according to my wife lol)

*12DPO:* BFP on FRER with faint line, digital says “YES” and “pregnant”, still bloated (pants feel tight), super tired, a bit crampy at night, frequent urination, hot flashes at night and generally feel hot

*13DPO (so far): *line got darker on FRER, bloated, and crampy

That is where we are at now :)
Tuesday, September 15th is supposed to be the day AF is due, so we are waiting until then to make an appointment with my OBGYN to confirm the pregnancy.

I hope everyone is doing okay during this pandemic! We live in California, so it's starting to be a bit hard to breathe around here. I hope everyone is safe!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@JucyinLA congratulations!


----------



## LeaLion

Hello everyone! I thought I'd share too
TTC for #2, Cycle #1

1-5 dpo nothing special

6 dpo boobs getting sore (weird! I get this 2 days before AF) mild cramps on left side of uterus

7 dpo boobs still sore, sharp pinching pain on left side

8 dpo BFN sore / ache-y boobs, pulling sensation in the same spot, stuffy nose (sensitive to smells though) 

9 dpo same as above + metal taste and left ovary pain??? 

10 dpo BFN symptoms still here, instead of cramps/twinges I feel fullness - same spot though

11 dpo driving myself crazy with symptoms, so I started writing this post. Boobs still hurt. Cramps like AF is on the way. Still feel the fullness in the same spot though. BFN (although I swear I see an Imaginary line)

AF due on Monday 21/9


----------



## Dolly nurse

Hi ladies! I’m Cycle day 24
1dpo-3 nothing really
4dpo- lower uterus aching & feeling a bit light headed.
5dpo- still AF pains, gassy, hungry
6dpo- AF pains, gassy, bloated, restless sleep
7dpo-caved & took a FRER with FMU-no idea why! Obvious BFN! Already planning next month I’m confident the witch will show. Had a nice glass of wine!

8dpo-put a pad on I’m so positive AF is coming.behind my nipples feel bruised. 

Took a FRER again and a faint line has appeared!!!

I really do feel AF is on her way as these niggles and aches are quite normal for me before the witch appears!

My cycles can be very short which isn’t good for my luteal phase. Hoping it stays away until Friday!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations, ladies! :)


----------



## Tuesday32

5th cycle.
This cycle We bedded the week during ovulation every other day and I didn’t obsess.

1-4 dpo: no symptoms.
5-6 dpo: tugging sensation when I lay down near belly button. 
7-8 dpo: Brown/pink when wiped, no pain. Dtd and bled quite heavy And red/copper colour thought I was out.
10 dpo: tested with a frer, an obvious positive. 
12 dpo: tested with a frer and the test line was darker than the control line.

I don’t really feel pregnant/ pre-period, I am very tired and going to bed early.

I had broke my hand on 9dpo and was going in for surgery on 12 dpo. The hospital tested me and that was positive too. So no surgery but A cast and we have a bean. Reconstructive surgery after bean is born.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Tuesday32 Congratulations!! :)


----------



## kksy9b

Back for another month!

1 DPO- nothing
2-3 DPO- bloated and emotional. normal due to secondary estrogen surge
4-5DPO- nothing
6DPO- more emotional than normal

7DPO-started breaking out a little around my nose- typical pre-AF symptom. creamy CM

8DPO- bloated and gassy. breakout came and went quickly, where it usually stays around until AF starts. temp still high and looks good.

9DPO- temp still high in AM. I typically start to see a drop at 8/9 DPO so taking this as a good sign! gassy and loose stools but otherwise no symptoms. Took a test (or two :) ). One test has a shadow but came up after the time limit so likely an evap. I feel like something is catching my eye on the other one but probably just in my head. Really tired and got to bed super early.

10DPO- woke up with temp at cover and some cramps so expecting AF soon. still gassy with loose stools. By mid afternoon my eyes felt like they had concrete bricks on them, even though I got over 10 hours of sleep last night. Didn't want to spend the next day or two feeling hopeful for nothing so decided to take a test so that I could get it out of my head and just wait for AF.....and there was a line!!!! Busted the FRER out and a beautiful pink line popped up! I'm in shock! Had about 8 or 10 pin pricks of blood that night and then nothing, assuming an implantation bleed. Earliest I've ever seen a positive test before!!

11DPO- temp had a great rise back, no more bleeding and a slightly darker test today. AF is due tomorrow so will update one more day on here to get it through my whole tww. bad migraine today but I also had to get a rhogam shot (rh negative blood type) today so either caused by that or hormones. 

12DPO- No AF :happydance::happydance: Had beta draw done and HCG is at 17. Obviously super early still. Test darker. Biggest thing is being absolutely exhausted. No more bleeding, which is a relief.

Edit: wanted to add that I had more beta draws done over the next week and they came back as 65 (was 4 days between tests so doubled appropriately) and my next draw 2 days later was 140. Looks like levels are rising perfectly. Progesterone levels dropped so put on supplements through the first trimester.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@kksy9b good luck for October! :)


----------



## Courtney25

Hey y’all! Here are my symptoms so far 
1dpo- nothing 
2 dpo- cramps, backache and watery cm
3 dpo- same as 2 dpo
4 dpo- cramps, ewcm 
5 dpo- cramps, backache, cloudy stretchy cm


----------



## atx614

Oh this is a fun thread!!

1-3 DPO not much really
4 DPO headache and a little crampy
5 DPO crampy, very vivid dream, more tired
6 DPO crampy, sore boobs (more so on the left boob), less energy while working out, barely any CM and what’s there is clear which worries me, couple twinges, but overall don’t feel like I have many symptoms out of the ordinary for me
7dpo -9dpo cramps but feels like AF, more gassy
10 DPO crampy, sore boobs
11 DPO BFN
14 DPO AF arrived


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Babylove0412

I took opk on the 16th and it was high and my peak was the 17th.and we did the dance four days out of the 7 days i would have been fertile..
I use 2 apps and they say between the 12 to the 17 i would have been fertile and another say the 16 to the 22..but we danced alot this last week so im very hopefully.. We had a mc in September 5th at 5 weeks soo hoping soon to get another bfp...

1dpo- nausea, breast sore
2dpo- nausea, bright blood with mucus,sore breast, headache, tired, dizzy
3Dpo- pink spotting,breast feel heavy,sore breast,tired
4dpo- tugging and cramps,sore breast, tired,
5dpo-bloated,sore breast, lower back pain, no energy, slept in, irritated, pimple on my forehead and chin,
6dpo-sore breast, emotional, bloated, nausea, motion sickness
7dpo- felt sick after drink caffeine, nausea, bloated, feeling wet, heartburn
8dpo- sore throat which is wierd, boobs still sore, soda makes me sick,not eating much cus i puke
9dpo-sore throat, emotional, breast feel heavy, sleeping in alot, no energy
10dpo- sore throat, very nauseous , sore breast, wierd tugging in the stomach, feeling bloated


----------



## Courtney25

Courtney25 said:


> Hey y’all! Here are my symptoms so far
> 1dpo- nothing
> 2 dpo- cramps, backache and watery cm
> 3 dpo- same as 2 dpo
> 4 dpo- cramps, ewcm
> 5 dpo- cramps, backache, cloudy stretchy cm

6 dpo- cramps, backache, a glob of yellow cm
7 dpo- acid reflux, diarrhea, negative test
8 dpo- headache, irritable, runny nose, what looks like a vvvv faint positive but probably just my eyes.


----------



## Mellysgirl

Good morning ladies..

Yes its a very early morning but I can't sleep with.a bad headache.. So I trawled the Internet (#standard) and stumbled across you guys. And thought I'd share my story.

I'm 43 with 2 and 8 year old sons. Always hoped for another but with time slipping away I didn't hold much hope.

Then in lockdown I fell pregnant (not actively trying but not on contraception) but sadly had a very drawn out 4 month silent miscarriage. Devastated.
This made me realise I truly wanted a 3rd so decided TTC and used Ovulation sticks for the first time. Got a surge in August and was pregnant last month. But sadly I lost this one too. (chemical I believe) Despite the odds, I got back on the baby making train and detected a surge on Oct 21st.

(I'm using the first day of my miscarriage as a reference guide so could be way out)

Very early on in process..

DPO 1 - Creamy discharge
DPO 2 - Peeing a lot, creamy discharge
DPO 3 - Creamy discharge, gassy, headache.
DPO 4 - Creamy discharge, extreme skin break out. Still peeing for England.
DPO 5 - Have developed cold symoroms
(but so has the rest of the family)
Breathless - but think that's the cold.
Oh and loads of dreams! 

Hopefully I can edit / update my post as time goes by.

Sending positive bump vibes to you all :yellow:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mellysgirl said:


> Good morning ladies..
> 
> Yes its a very early morning but I can't sleep with.a bad headache.. So I trawled the Internet (#standard) and stumbled across you guys. And thought I'd share my story.
> 
> I'm 43 with 2 and 8 year old sons. Always hoped for another but with time slipping away I didn't hold much hope.
> 
> Then in lockdown I fell pregnant (not actively trying but not on contraception) but sadly had a very drawn out 4 month silent miscarriage. Devastated.
> This made me realise I truly wanted a 3rd so decided TTC and used Ovulation sticks for the first time. Got a surge in August and was pregnant last month. But sadly I lost this one too. (chemical I believe) Despite the odds, I got back on the baby making train and detected a surge on Oct 21st.
> 
> (I'm using the first day of my miscarriage as a reference guide so could be way out)
> 
> Very early on in process..
> 
> DPO 1 - Creamy discharge
> DPO 2 - Peeing a lot, creamy discharge
> DPO 3 - Creamy discharge, gassy, headache.
> 
> Hopefully I can edit / update my post as time goes by.
> 
> Sending positive bump vibes to you all :yellow:

 Welcome to BabyandBump :) 
I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Good luck for testing :dust:❤️


----------



## Mellysgirl

Thank you sweet girl...

I think I'm very hormone heavy right now and my body is still re-adjusting. It's difficult to know where I am in my cycle but I do generally run like clockwork. I fhink my period will be due first week of November

Que Sera ✨✨✨:spermy::angel:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Tonka106

Might as well join in here! My husband and I have been TTC for 5 cycles now, maybe I would call it more NTNP because I don't temp or use OPKs or anything like that. This is really the first month we've got the timing quite right as DH works away during the week. We dtd CD9&11 and I had O pinches and EWCM CD12 so I'm calling that O day. 26 day cycle. I have an 8 year old and he has twin 12 year olds so this would be our first "ours" baby :)

1-3dpo - Nothing much!

4-7dpo - mild cramps mostly just when sitting still, not noticeable when I'm busy

8dpo - got teary eyed over my boss telling me a story about a coffee mug lol!! Still crampy but a bit worse today.

9dpo - tested BFN, sharp pinching on right side when I was trying to sleep.

10dpo - right side pinching on and off, went to check CP and there was a bit of brown mixed in. Not enough to notice when wiping or anything like that. Immediately ran and tested, not with FMU (why did I bother?!) and BFN. Hoping this is IB which I remember having around 10dpo with my son!

11dpo - tested again midday because I'm impatient, BFN. Pulling and achey sensation in hips.

12dpo - nauseous this afternoon but I also was busy and didn't eat much so that might be why. Had some brown spotting when I wiped, thought maybe it was early AF but then it went away. Confused!

13dpo - cramps and some very light spotting. Feels like AF is on the way.

AF started on 15dpo. Really felt hopeful this month!


----------



## nyxnw

TTC baby number 3

1DPO- mild cramps, slight bb pain
2DPO- slight bb pain, runny nose, head ache
3DPO- runny nose, but queasiness, lotion like cm
4DPO- woke up early
5DPO- slight pinching in belly button area
6DPO-queasy, dry mouth.
7DPO- pinching in belly button area, cramping, gassy
8DPO- nothing new
9DPO-dry mouth, clogged ears, :bfn: might be out.
10DPO-dry mouth, :bfn:


----------



## Lottielouf

:dust:Hi ladies!

my body has been doing some strange things to me lately but I’m feeling quite hopeful so I just thought I’d put it down in here just incase it helps someone

1-3dpo - nothing
4dpo - woke up in the middle of the night with acid reflux and genuinely thought I was going to throw up I almost choked which was odd but may not be relevant
5-7dpo - achey sensation in my stomach, comes and goes.
8dpo- dull headache and sore nipples...I usually get sore boobs before AF but never this early and never just the nipples...it’s almost like they are bruised if that makes sense!
9dpo- same nipple pain, achey stomach is back but only for around an hour
10dpo- nipples still sore, headache won’t shift and I’m a bit more tired than usual
11dpo (Today) BFN ...I have just had some pink spotting on wiping. AF isn’t due til Friday and I usually spot the day before which is usually browny pink coloured. This was light pink and 4 days before AF so I am quite hopeful!

I’ll try to not test for a few more days if AF doesn’t show...I’m cd28 today and my cycles are usually 31 days long so I’m really hoping that this is it!

:dust:


----------



## itsmskmarie

Just recently entered the TWW...


O
bloating
nausea
constipation
fatigue
... yay progesterone!

1DPO
backache
constipation
insomnia
fatigue
bloating
slightly lightheaded

2DPO
dull abdominal cramps
insomnia
slightly lightheaded
very mild heartburn (new to me)

3DPO
mild abdominal cramps
fatigue (went to bed around 9)
insomnia

4DPO
energetic
backache
insomnia (woke up at 2am, finally was able to sleep an hour or so later)
dull abdominal cramps
slight wave of nausea


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! ❤️


----------



## atx614

Hoping to be able to edit to green this cycle!

1-3 DPO not much
4, 5 DPO more gassy, clear CM , slight headache and slight congestion but nothing making me feel like I may be pregnant.
6DPO a little crampy, clear CM still
7 DPO crampy, clear CM, tired
8 DPO more crampy (feels like AF cramps), still clear CM on panties (usually I am dry until AF so this is the only symptom giving me hope!)


----------



## babybears25

BFN

This is a fun thread! I’ve not got many symptoms but will record what I have noticed...

1DPO - 5PO - sore nipples, white creamy cm

6DPO - headache, clearer sticky cm

7DPO - headache, loose bm (sorry tmi), clearer sticky cm, sharp pains on and off on right side low down near pelvis, slight lower back ache

8DPO - irritable! No cm, slight head ache, dull tummy ache, boobs feel a little heavy

9DPO - tired & a bit moody, nothing much else to report

10DPO - woke up with a bad headache and a little bit nauseous, bloated, tired and snotty cm. headache continued all day and nausea on and off.

11DPO - nausea on and off all day, headache in evening, tired, watery/sticky cm

12DPO - feeling lethargic...BFN on a FRER so pretty sure I’m out this cycle. AF arrived at 8pm!


----------



## babybears25

Anyone else want to join in? 8-[


----------



## JJB2

Hoping for a bfp for all the ladies in the tww!!
1-4dpo: clear sticky cm with some blood in it. Also a bit crampy
5-6dpo: very high s3x drive and feeling really wet down there. 
7dpo: super tired. I took a 3hr nap in the pm lol. Boobs feel a bit sore. Headache. Nausea. Right ovary pain (same side I had ovulation pain) Bfn in 3 different brands


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ok I’ll do one since I’m killing time before testing!

1-3dpo - nothing unusual noticed
4 dpo - sensitive smell (doing dishes and they just smelled horrendous)
5 dpo - lots of AF like cramping
6 dpo - temp drop on my chart, noticing super sensitive to smells again yuck
7 dpo - restless legs, gagging when coughing in the morning
8 dpo - the smell of coffee is disgusting to me (unusual), and had a dream about you-know-what lol - Faint shadow on a dollar store test at night
9 dpo - a bit of insomnia but nothing else at all. BFN FMU.
10 dpo - no symptoms (insomnia but think it's from tooth pain from dentist) BFN FMU; actually quite a bit of Lower back pain today and gassy. VVFL on a dollar store test
11 dpo - achy low back. BFP on frer at 1:30pm! Light but definitely there! I’m calling it!


----------



## Emsabub

BFP

I'm going from my Premom app, ovulated on the 11th October. 

1dpo - Feeling crampy, a little bit off but probably not ttc related, it was too soon. 
2-3dpo - Nothing
4dpo - Felt my cervix and it felt uncomfortable, tender. 
5dpo - Felt a bit crampy after touching cervix 
6dpo - Woke up feeling as if I'd done lots of sit-ups, my CM was yellow in colour and a mix between lotion & stretchy, however I now realise this was because I had thrush. 
8dpo - Cervix very tightly shut, also had pimples on my right shoulder which hadn't happened in years. That evening I had a shadow on an [email protected] test. 
9dpo - Faint but obvious line on first response early! Also showed up shadowy on [email protected] test again. 
10dpo - Got a positive clearblue digital 

Now 8 weeks 4 days :D


----------



## Tonka106

I wanted to come back here after last month just to share my symptoms. I tried so hard not to symptom spot this month!

1-3dpo - nothing 
4-9dpo - sore nipples, but this isn't super unusual for me.
10dpo - very light brown spotting when I wiped mild cramps
11dpo - still a tiny bit of brown in CM. That evening I had a sharp pulled muscle sort of feeling in my lower abdomen when i sat up quickly.
12dpo - still having the pulling sensation, also felt bloated and a bit nauseous. Told myself to wait but caved before bed and got a BFP! It's faint but decent for 12dpo and at night!


----------



## Cowgirlchan

I know this thread is so very old but it got me through many TWWs so I’d love to give back! I read it obsessively every cycle.

My symptoms:

7-9 DPO - constipated and my breasts became extremely tender on the sides and behind the nipple. They felt very bruised. Dry CM.
10 DPO - constipated and swollen extremely tender breasts. Dry CM. This was the day I noticed how veiny my chest was. Runny nose.
11 DPO - had a very bad bout of diarrhea (tmi). Breasts still swollen and tender and veins still very present. Dry CM. My face broke out badly, usually when AF comes I just get a pimple or 2 but these were very deep cystic type blemishes. A swift bout of nausea in the am, passed in 20 minutes. Runny nose. Started to develop a backache - not terrible but unpleasant.
12 DPO - tender & veiny breasts, watery cm now but not a ton of it, insomnia, backache is worse, AF type cramps, I am expecting her tomorrow so I thought I was out. Went to a friends baby shower and thought how cruel that AF had to taunt me today. SO HUNGRY! Came home from work, looked at DH and just started bawling! Snot flying and all! Then I started laughing?? It was so bizarre and unlike me! I can’t even tell you what I was upset about.
13 DPO - breasts not as tender but veins more obvious than before, insomnia, BBT stayed high even though AF was due, backache and cramps are TERRIBLE now but only stick around for an hr or so at a time. AF cramps usually start and stay constant for 48-72 hours so thought that was strange but kept running to bathroom expecting her to have come. Acne is still bad. Brief dizziness and weakness. Weepy
14 DPO - AF a day late. BBT still high so don’t think she will show today. For 17 years of having a period I’m usually almost by the hour. DH urged me to test. :bfp: on two cheapies and a digi! No denying it! Dark as night! Breasts feel better and no cramping or backache.

It seems like I had a lot of symptoms but nothing was really out of the ordinary to my cycles ending with AF. The symptoms were just a little more severe (cramping, acne, emotional stability, nausea). I never had fatigue, spotting, or vivid dreams.

This goes to show you aren’t out if you start to experience AF symptoms. Baby dust to you all!!!:dust:


----------



## babymoma89

Hey ladies !! Hoping this is finally my month !!

Ovulation strip positive on 4/26 , Hubby and I have been at it like Rabbits every day last week and this week. :sex:
1-3 dpo some cramping , lower back ache, felt really tired and moody
4dpo - feel super exhausted could not sleep at all last night , still lower back ache , weird twinges in my belly . Stuffy nose and noticed my walls are super swollen when check my cervix
5dpo bubble guts , woke up super queasy and ended up getting sick , still minor cramps feel exhausted
6dpo super wet down there with creamy lotion type cm , my walls are still super swollen down there as well . I am still queasy on and off . Feeling exhausted and my sense of smell is crazy
7dpo very sharp pulling pains in lower abdomen
Starting to feel like Af is coming :roll:

update the queasiness is back full force and I lost my lunch . Rechecked my cervix and it's up there high as can be , super swollen walls and lotion my type cm ... maybe I'm not out just yet

8dpo cervix way up there feels super wet down there , crying for now reason seems to be my thing last couple of days. Boobs are tender and a low dull back ache


----------



## Bevziibubble

babymoma89 said:


> Hey ladies !! Hoping this is finally my month !!
> 
> Ovulation strip positive on 4/26 , Hubby and I have been at it like Rabbits every day last week and this week. :sex:
> 1-3 dpo some cramping , lower back ache, felt really tired and moody
> 4dpo - feel super exhausted could not sleep at all last night , still lower back ache , weird twinges in my belly . Stuffy nose and noticed my walls are super swollen when check my cervix

  
Good luck! I hope this is your month! :)


----------



## babymoma89

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck! I hope this is your month! :)

Thanks hun ☺️


----------



## Azasha

Wishing for a sticky bean for you dear!! :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Always read these in my TWW so thought I’d do my own this cycle. Been trying for 22 months now with a chemical a year ago. Recently had surgery to remove womb polyps. No reason I should be infertile except my age.

Managed to BD day before O and day of O. Had the most positive OPK’s I’ve ever had this cycle.

Baby dust :dust:and so much luck to anyone who reads this!

O DAY - Lots of slippery EWCM. BD pm. Tender boobs. Blazing positive One Step and Mommed OPK’s!
1DPO - Bad IBS cramps in night. Watery diarrhoea am. Sore nipples. Sl nausea. Watery CM.
2DPO - Sore nipples. Sl nausea. Backache. Thicker CM by evening.
3DPO - Sore nipples. Pee x 2 night. Dreams.
4DPO - Sore nipples. Backache. Creamy CM. Fatigue. Need to pee Sl more.
5DPO - Urgent pee. Constipation. Low temps. Backache. Pulls and twinges left lower area. Heady. Thirsty.
6DPO - Thirsty. Heady. Urgent pee. Constipation. Slept deeply. Low tum zaps and pains. Large glob creamy CM.
7DPO - Throbby boobs bed. Itchy throat am. Urgent pee. Low tum tweaks left. Temp up. Sl eggy CM. Dull Crampy back feeling pm.
Fatigue and nap. Insomnia. Tested :bfn:
8DPO - Pee x 2 night. Felt very hot in bed. Itchy throat am plus feeling of mild cold with sneezing and Sl runny nose. Unsettled stomach. Two bowel movements. Insomnia and vivid dreams. Very hungry (OH noticed) Heady. Tested :bfn: Boobs on and off sore but less. Bloated. Emotional and feel out. Glob creamy CM pm. Funny taste.
9DPO - Woke same bad taste. Urgent pee. Still a bit sneezy am. Firm Bowel movement. Heady. Strong backache. Boobs not sore at all today. Feeling more out. Headache pm. :bfn: (v faint line Clearblue 6 day early test but took it apart and just indent?)
10DPO - Sore boobs are back! Leg cramp in bed. (ouch!) Bad taste in mouth is worse. Fatigue. Pee x 2 in the night. Heady. Stuffy nose still. Sl watery creamy CM but not much. Moody. Faint line on another type of Clearblue but :bfn: on cheapies so think was an evap? Clearblue :bfn: pm so think I am out for sure.
11DPO. Less symptoms today, feel 99% sure I’m out. Sl Crampy back. Sl sore boobs. Sl foul taste and sl nausea am. Some low tum tweaks and pains afternoon. Stuffy nose still. Heady. :bfn: On Clearblue and IC’s am. Had very faint line on Wondfro in the evening after long hold but probably evap. Waiting for AF. Tummy tweaks in bed pm. Sore throat.

AF came :(


----------



## akgoaliemama

Hi ladies!!!

So I haven't been tracking the days of my symptoms but I hope its okay if I chime in with what I've been experiencing.

Last AF was 6/7/2021
I wasn't tracking O because with hubby being a truck driver and always gone it got to be too much for me emotionally.
Theoretically I should have O'd between the 18th and 23rd
We :sex: the 18th-20th

Symptoms are as follows:
Increased heart rate
Increased sensitivity to nipples as well as them being hard 24/7
Swollen tender bbs but not hurtful just sore
Random pinching pains in what feels like my cervix, didn't last long and went away pretty quick
Random episodes of nausea that comes and goes
EXHAUSTED!!!! By 1:30 I feel like it should be midnight
Lower back pain, almost like AF cramps but in my lower back and it comes and goes
Very mild minimal stomach cramping
MOOOOOOOOOOODY (you can't have a logical conversation with me without me crying)
Thirsty and I mean I am drinking like 2 liters of water a day and I hate water :evil:
Craving fish which is really odd cause I'm not a fish person at all
Super wet feeling like AF is here but go to the bathroom and nothing, no spotting or anything
CM was thick and creamy almost lotion like with a very very very light yellow tint with no itching, burning or smell (infection has been ruled out)
Lose stool but not diarrhea like just soft
Insanely gassy but mainly at night, I mean its coming out both ends just burping and farting up a storm :lol::oops:
Bubbly stomach but not like an upset stomach more like a butterfly/squirrely feeling

Tested every day since 6/30 with nothing but :bfn: ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
AF was due yesterday 7/5
I plan on continuing to test until :witch: shows her ugly face or I get a :bfp:

:hug: and :dust: to all TTC

Maybe someone will see this and be able to chime in on their experiences as well:finger:


----------



## Pinkfizz2015

akgoaliemama said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> So I haven't been tracking the days of my symptoms but I hope its okay if I chime in with what I've been experiencing.
> 
> Last AF was 6/7/2021
> I wasn't tracking O because with hubby being a truck driver and always gone it got to be too much for me emotionally.
> Theoretically I should have O'd between the 18th and 23rd
> We :sex: the 18th-20th
> 
> Symptoms are as follows:
> Increased heart rate
> Increased sensitivity to nipples as well as them being hard 24/7
> Swollen tender bbs but not hurtful just sore
> Random pinching pains in what feels like my cervix, didn't last long and went away pretty quick
> Random episodes of nausea that comes and goes
> EXHAUSTED!!!! By 1:30 I feel like it should be midnight
> Lower back pain, almost like AF cramps but in my lower back and it comes and goes
> Very mild minimal stomach cramping
> MOOOOOOOOOOODY (you can't have a logical conversation with me without me crying)
> Thirsty and I mean I am drinking like 2 liters of water a day and I hate water :evil:
> Craving fish which is really odd cause I'm not a fish person at all
> Super wet feeling like AF is here but go to the bathroom and nothing, no spotting or anything
> CM was thick and creamy almost lotion like with a very very very light yellow tint with no itching, burning or smell (infection has been ruled out)
> Lose stool but not diarrhea like just soft
> Insanely gassy but mainly at night, I mean its coming out both ends just burping and farting up a storm :lol::oops:
> Bubbly stomach but not like an upset stomach more like a butterfly/squirrely feeling
> 
> Tested every day since 6/30 with nothing but :bfn: ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> AF was due yesterday 7/5
> I plan on continuing to test until :witch: shows her ugly face or I get a :bfp:
> 
> :hug: and :dust: to all TTC
> 
> Maybe someone will see this and be able to chime in on their experiences as well:finger:


Hi did you get your bfp


----------



## Sammyrose334

Ovulation day was August 2nd according to my app.
BD cycle days 14 & 15 which 15 was supposedly ovulation day. When I got pregnant we BD cycle days 12, 14, 15 & 17. (15 was once again ovulation day.)

1 DPO - Feeling a little more tired than usual. Woke up super emotional. Cramps and very gassy.

2 DPO - Same but also started craving chocolate milk. Temp was 99. Left ear clogged for 20 minutes.

3 DPO - Woke up with stomach pains from how hungry I felt. Super fatigue & nauseous on and off. Slight heartburn. CM is still clear & stretchy. Temp is 99.4. A little bit of a stuffy nose. So tired throughout the day. RESTLESS LEGS. Ugh!! Especially at night. Still really gassy, can’t hold it in sometimes which is embarrassing! Super emotional, boyfriend says one wrong thing and I just want to start bawling.

4 DPO - I have to PEE! Every 15-20 minutes & it’s to the point where I can’t hold it! I also want to eat everything in sight. Also just ate quite a bit and now I feel sick to my stomach, burping it up. Have to pee again?! Temp is still 99.1! That’s how I knew I was pregnant the last time, unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage. Also have a little bit of an itchy belly which I had the first time ; but maybe it’s because I want it so bad.

5 DPO - Woke up feeling extremely hot and the air was on 68 all night. Temp is 98.5. Also waking up very nauseous. Feeling sad & starting to think I might be out this cycle. Later on temp went back up to 99.0. Started crying at work and left super early, came home and slept until 4 in the evening. Cm is clear sticky.

6 DPO - Still waking up extremely hungry. Having strong AF cramps making me think I’m out this month. :/ Boobs are not sore at all. Temp is 99.2. I noticed my armpits stink BAD!! Even when I put deodorant on. Also ; TMI but my “area” has a stronger smell as well. Sharp pain on and off in my left hip also right boob. Took a cheapie, of course BFN.

7 DPO - Feeling REALLY sick when waking up. Heart burn that I keep burping up. Also have a sore throat. 50/50 on how I feel about being out this month. Temp is 99.3. Feeling very irritable and lazy. I keep getting super hot very easily and then my body itches, my feet started burning and itching. Body is very hot to the touch.

8 DPO - Took a cheapie and it’s still a bfn. Trying not to feel too discouraged since I didn’t get my last positive until 9 DPO. Throat hurts way worse today. Woke up feeling like I’m out this cycle but my temp is 100.0. Still feeling nauseated through out the day, had some slight cramping in my area and stomach.

9 DPO - Took a FRER and I see a vvvvvvfl. It’s so faint honestly you can’t even tell it is there! So worried it’s just an indent. Most symptoms have gone away, having heartburn and burping up food still. Some slight nausea. Took another FRER but looks like a bfn this time. Feeling very discouraged. Temp is 98.8.

10 DPO - Woke up a little bit more congested today. Feeling very irritable. Slight nausea. FRER had vvvvvfl again. Not sure at this point. Temp is 98.9. Cheapie was a strong negative. Definitely feeling out this cycle. Having high anxiety. White things floating in my urine (which I also had the first time I was pregnant) but still feeling like I’m out this month.

11 DPO - Still a BFN on cheapie test. Having strong AF cramps. Definitely just waiting for AF to start now. So upset. Temp is 98.2. Woke up congested with lots of mucus. Temp went back up to 99.3. Heartburn and keep burping food up into my mouth. Cramping all day, held my pee for a few hours and it hurt so bad.

12 DPO - BFN on clear blue pink dye test. (After the test sat for an hour or so it now has a second line.) Definitely feel so out this cycle and very upset. Temp dropped to 97.6. So AF will definitely be here soon. Temp went back up to 99.0. BFN on FRER. Heartburn and nauseous. Also have diarrhea & noticed a strong smell “down there.” Clear with white particles CM.

13 DPO - Extremely nauseous. Still getting a second faint line on FRER. Feeling very frustrated, just want to know if I am pregnant. Temp was 98.7.

14 DPO - Extremely nauseous & congested, mucus in my throat made me dry heave. FRER still has a faint line which I just give up on since it isn’t getting darker. Pain in my area, like I always get with AF which is due tomorrow and I’m pretty sure it’s going to be right on time. So frustrated that I got so many false positives and false hope. Faint positive got a little darker. Even more frustrating. Tummy is itchy. Took a nap and woke up so mad!! Headache on and off today. Temp was 98.4. Slightly yellow CM when I wipe. 

15 DPO - Just waiting for AF. I know it will be here soon, due today. No AF but still not feeling encouraged at all this cycle. Temp was 99.4. Still slightly yellow CM when I wipe.

*AF arrived two days late. Will never use FRER again.*


----------



## Sammyrose334

Let’s try this again. According to app ovulation day was September 2nd.
BD cycle days 11 & 15 which once again 15th is supposedly ovulation day.

1 DPO - Slight cramping in my “area” almost feels like AF cramps. Boobs are a little tender. Woke up and had CM running down my leg when I stood up (this has never happened to me before.) Temp is only 98.

2 DPO - Still having slight cramping in my area & hips. Craving salads. Had CM run down my leg once again when I woke up. Cramping while making a bowel movement or if I cough. Boobs tender if played with. Gaining weight really fast even though I didn’t change my diet in any way. Temp is 98.2.

3 DPO - Still having strong AF cramps, even when I go pee. Not sure if it’s from working out too hard a week ago or what is going on. My usual favorite tea tastes absolutely disgusting to me. Slight heartburn. Boobs still slightly tender if played with. My pee is cloudy as well. White dried up CM in bottoms. Seems like my smell heightened a bit. Temp is 98.5.

4 DPO - Slight cramping in my tummy. Pee is still cloudy. Woke up with a cough. Pee is now very clear in evening. CM is creamy white & clear. Temp is 98.2. Later on my temp went up to 99.2.

5 DPO - Headaches on and off. Boobs still tender if touched. Still having AF like cramps on and off. Also having gas pains. Really craving salt & vinegar chips, even had a dream I was eating them. Constipation, having trouble passing hard stools, had to push and now I am bleeding a little from it. A couple white particles floating in my urine. Besides that my urine is super clear. Temp is 98.3.

6 DPO - Heartburn when waking up. Slight pain in my left boob. Cramping in my stomach and hips. Urine got a lot darker.

7 DPO - Took a early result cheapie but it was a blue dye, got a very faint positive. Heartburn after eating eggs with ketchup. Still having period like cramping on and off. Seem to also be having UTI symptoms.

8 DPO - Still having period like cramping. Boobs aren’t hurting or as tender anymore. Starting to feel like I am out this cycle. Clear blue pink dye came back strong negative so blue dyes were false. Temp was 98.2.

9 DPO - All symptoms seem to have gone away so I’m just waiting for AF to arrive and to turn this red again. So frustrating not being able to get pregnant again after losing our baby. All tests are negative. Urine was cloudy again for about a day with white particles floating in it.

10 DPO - No new symptoms. Still just waiting for AF to show. Negative after negative. Some cramps on and off in my pelvic/hip area. Temp was 98.6.

11 DPO - Keep having small dizzy spells. Had diarrhea this morning. Ran out of pregnancy test so now I am just going to wait for my period! I spend too much money on them. Scratch that, I couldn’t help myself and went and bought another box. Not expecting to see a second line but FRER showed up with a vvvvfl. Not sure if it’s real but praying it gets darker. Temp is 99.2.

12 DPO - Still having dizzy spells. Very nauseated. My back keeps hurting as well. Strong AF cramps. Urine returned to being cloudy for a little bit now clear again. My urine smells weird, almost musty. My back was hurting me almost all day which is not normal at all for me. After a 6-7 hour pee hold I got a faint positive on pregmate, I can see it without a flashlight but still not calling it yet. Temp is 99.5.

13 DPO - Feeling super nauseated, especially when I eat something. Woke up with diarrhea. I look super bloated especially in my lower stomach. Pregmate test still positive and line got slightly darker but still not calling it yet. Praying my line keeps progressing. AF is due in 2 days. Positive on a digi!!!


----------



## Tripltemum3

This gives me hope @Sammyrose334 ! 

I’m 10dpo have the worst backache that I think I have ever experienced with AF’s arrival. Tons of low down tummy cramping - right across the bottom and have had negative after negative. Have put myself in the feeling out camp for now but knowing that others have gone past the 10dpo mark and still had hope of a BFP makes me feel better! Have also had some floating white bits that ive noticed in the sample pots that i have taken for my dip test! 

Congratulations on your bfp! 







Sammyrose334 said:


> Let’s try this again. According to app ovulation day was September 2nd.
> BD cycle days 11 & 15 which once again 15th is supposedly ovulation day.
> 
> 1 DPO - Slight cramping in my “area” almost feels like AF cramps. Boobs are a little tender. Woke up and had CM running down my leg when I stood up (this has never happened to me before.) Temp is only 98.
> 
> 2 DPO - Still having slight cramping in my area & hips. Craving salads. Had CM run down my leg once again when I woke up. Cramping while making a bowel movement or if I cough. Boobs tender if played with. Gaining weight really fast even though I didn’t change my diet in any way. Temp is 98.2.
> 
> 3 DPO - Still having strong AF cramps, even when I go pee. Not sure if it’s from working out too hard a week ago or what is going on. My usual favorite tea tastes absolutely disgusting to me. Slight heartburn. Boobs still slightly tender if played with. My pee is cloudy as well. White dried up CM in bottoms. Seems like my smell heightened a bit. Temp is 98.5.
> 
> 4 DPO - Slight cramping in my tummy. Pee is still cloudy. Woke up with a cough. Pee is now very clear in evening. CM is creamy white & clear. Temp is 98.2. Later on my temp went up to 99.2.
> 
> 5 DPO - Headaches on and off. Boobs still tender if touched. Still having AF like cramps on and off. Also having gas pains. Really craving salt & vinegar chips, even had a dream I was eating them. Constipation, having trouble passing hard stools, had to push and now I am bleeding a little from it. A couple white particles floating in my urine. Besides that my urine is super clear. Temp is 98.3.
> 
> 6 DPO - Heartburn when waking up. Slight pain in my left boob. Cramping in my stomach and hips. Urine got a lot darker.
> 
> 7 DPO - Took a early result cheapie but it was a blue dye, got a very faint positive. Heartburn after eating eggs with ketchup. Still having period like cramping on and off. Seem to also be having UTI symptoms.
> 
> 8 DPO - Still having period like cramping. Boobs aren’t hurting or as tender anymore. Starting to feel like I am out this cycle. Clear blue pink dye came back strong negative so blue dyes were false. Temp was 98.2.
> 
> 9 DPO - All symptoms seem to have gone away so I’m just waiting for AF to arrive and to turn this red again. So frustrating not being able to get pregnant again after losing our baby. All tests are negative. Urine was cloudy again for about a day with white particles floating in it.
> 
> 10 DPO - No new symptoms. Still just waiting for AF to show. Negative after negative. Some cramps on and off in my pelvic/hip area. Temp was 98.6.
> 
> 11 DPO - Keep having small dizzy spells. Had diarrhea this morning. Ran out of pregnancy test so now I am just going to wait for my period! I spend too much money on them. Scratch that, I couldn’t help myself and went and bought another box. Not expecting to see a second line but FRER showed up with a vvvvfl. Not sure if it’s real but praying it gets darker. Temp is 99.2.
> 
> 12 DPO - Still having dizzy spells. Very nauseated. My back keeps hurting as well. Strong AF cramps. Urine returned to being cloudy for a little bit now clear again. My urine smells weird, almost musty. My back was hurting me almost all day which is not normal at all for me. After a 6-7 hour pee hold I got a faint positive on pregmate, I can see it without a flashlight but still not calling it yet. Temp is 99.5.
> 
> 13 DPO - Feeling super nauseated, especially when I eat something. Woke up with diarrhea. I look super bloated especially in my lower stomach. Pregmate test still positive and line got slightly darker but still not calling it yet. Praying my line keeps progressing. AF is due in 2 days. Positive on a digi!!!


----------



## Sammyrose334

Tripltemum3 said:


> This gives me hope @Sammyrose334 !
> 
> I’m 10dpo have the worst backache that I think I have ever experienced with AF’s arrival. Tons of low down tummy cramping - right across the bottom and have had negative after negative. Have put myself in the feeling out camp for now but knowing that others have gone past the 10dpo mark and still had hope of a BFP makes me feel better! Have also had some floating white bits that ive noticed in the sample pots that i have taken for my dip test!
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp!

Awee, I am so glad!! Thank you so much. <3 I had the floating white bits with my first pregnancy as well. I got a positive at 9DPO with that one, so that’s why I was so sure I was out on this one but nope!! I hope yours ends in a BFP as well, please let me know!


----------



## Jesslynne

Cd 18 +opk 
Cd 19 ovulation cramping -considering this O day
5- dpo early morning weird sharp poke like cramp left side for a few hours. Sounds weird but felt it down into my cervix. Like someone was poking the left side of my vagina. (Sorry if TMI). Lots of watery discharge today. 
6-dpo some mild cramping. Boobs sore. Some watery discharge, but not as much as yesterday. 
7dpo pressure in lower abdomen- pelvic are would hurt if I pushed on it or scrunched my stomach. Felt like it was just sore. Boobs still sore. Stuffy nose in the morning. Tried, went to bed early on a Saturday night, also had a headache. Not really any cm. 
8 dpo some mild cramping. Few like very weak period cramps. Boobs very sore this am and heavy. (Usual for me before af but not this far away from af) very stuffy nose and sore throat in the am and still the same headache from last night.


----------



## babymoma89

Hoping to turn my post green this time
2nd cycle of clomid with progesterone cream

1dpo nothing much just crampy
2dpo burping and severe indigestion , threw up in my mouth
3 dpo still super burpy and boobs sore as well as my hips not sure how to describe other than my bones feel achy
4dpo achy hips still boobs sensitive
5dpo sleepy , cramps still achy hips
6dpo sleepy, achy boobs and hips and lightning crotch.
7dpo sore boobs vivid and weird ass dreams last night, cervix Is super high and soft. Cramping and achy hips. Burning twinges in abdomen and feel like I'm getting sick boobs felt heavy as hell and insomnia.
8dpo woke up with stuffy nose and sore throat , cervix high and soft lots of lotion type cm. Boobs feel like heavy sandbags ... headache and super hungry felt burning twinges in abdomen last night.
9dpo cervix still super high , feels like I have a cold . Nipples super sensitive , very emotional and exhausted. Feel super wet down there. Took cheapie test bfn.
10dpo still super wet and cervix is so high up I can't even reach it , nipples very sensitive. Feeling really worn out and tired
Major indigestion and throwing up in my mouth , pulling pains in my lower abdomen.very light squinter line on internet cheapie
11dpo another faint but slightly darker bfp.
Feeling exhausted and super hungry , and my boobs are still sore. Not calling it yet till I see a nice dark line
12dpo BFP!!!!


----------



## babymoma89

Omg are my eyes deceiving does anyone see this !!!! Light squinted on cheapie internet put one of my ovulation test next To it for light reference !!! Omg is this finally it ❤️


----------



## TianaWhitney

Can’t believe I’m back here again. My son is now almost 8 months old. We did the pull out method and I don’t think he was quite fast enough. We would welcome a third but we definitely weren’t planning a third. I’m currently on CD 26 and getting BFNs bc I’m a test a holic ‍♀️ But I’m having most of the same symptoms I did with my son, including the timely cramping, metallic taste, and excessive salivation. I have a very strong feeling I’m pregnant. I got a BFP with him on CD 29 so I guess we’ll see in a few days. Three scares me so bad.
I ended up getting a BFP about a week later! I’m currently 13 weeks now!


----------



## babymoma89

TianaWhitney said:


> Can’t believe I’m back here again. My son is now almost 8 months old. We did the pull out method and I don’t think he was quite fast enough. We would welcome a third but we definitely weren’t planning a third. I’m currently on CD 26 and getting BFNs bc I’m a test a holic ‍♀️ But I’m having most of the same symptoms I did with my son, including the timely cramping, metallic taste, and excessive salivation. I have a very strong feeling I’m pregnant. I got a BFP with him on CD 29 so I guess we’ll see in a few days. Three scares me so bad.

good luck hun I'm sure everything will work out as it should.


----------



## LimeStripes

Hi ladies! Here are my symptoms so far. Waiting to test until Friday. Some of this may be TMI, I apologize!

3DPO:
dull cramping
depression and mood swings
lots of creamy cm all day
Gassy
So nauseous that I woke up after going to sleep this evening

4DPO:
woke up nauseous
dull cramping/pulling
boob sensitivity
vivid dream after short nap
needle prick pain below bellybutton
Hip aching
Painful back spasm
Pain between shoulder blades
lots of creamy cm/ewcm
Peeing a lot more
Lots of saliva all day
Dry eyes all day
High cervix all day
Insomnia

5DPO:
Fatigue
Gassy
Dry eyes
Headache
Stuffy nose
Lightheaded
Saliva and cm abundance
Shiny nipples..?
Nausea
High cervix, soft
Boobs feel swollen
veins darker in evening
Metallic taste
Insomnia
Temp 98.6

6DPO:
Fatigue
Light cramping/pulling
Tight abdomen
Boobs/veins seem more normal?
Feel "empty"
Saliva and cm is a lot
Stuffy nose am
Dry eyes
High cervix, soft
Temp 98.8
Insomnia

7DPO:
Heartburn
Cramps
Fatigue
Nausea
Boobs feel heavy, veins dark again?
Saliva and creamy/ewcm mix. Very strechy
High cervix, soft
Tight abdomen
Temp 98.6

8DPO:
Nausea
Pressure in lower back (less tho then previous days)
Light headed on and off
Whiteish ewcm
Cervix high, soft and closed
Areolas look a bit bigger/rounder??
Boobs feel heavy again mid day
Veins dark again
Dull pressure in pelvis then cramps
Diarrhea (twice about six hours apart)
Pulling over left hip
Temp 98.8

I don't know, I felt different today (8dpo). Before I was sure I was pregnant, then today thought I was out. Then symptoms progressed and worsened throughout the day and now I just don't know! Temp keeps fluctuating -/+ .2 and making me nervous.

Only have one test and it's a cb Digi so I'm trying to wait even though I'm dying to poas asap lol

9DPO (today)
Cervix high, soft, closed
Cm creamy w/stretchy ewcm bits
Nausea
Saliva
Heartburn
Stuffy nose again
Dull lower back pain/pressure
Fatigue
A fluttering feeling between my legs???

Woke up with the first seven symptoms said f it, and tested. Bfn of course lol.. but I opened it anyway and 2 lines which.. I know, I know they almost always have 2... Gonna run to Walmart later and buy some cheapies I think for the rest of the week.


----------



## LimeStripes

Omg now I'm experiencing.. a fluttering feeling between my legs?? Has this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## Butterfly2

(Had M/C at 10wk last November)

Last period started Jan 1

LH peak on Jan 23 (high fertility Jan 19-22) this was a late surge for me

Expected period should be around Feb 6

O- slightly crampy, clear CM, very dizzy

DPO 1- lots of clear CM, cramps at night both sides

Night- peed at 2am

DPO 2- clear CM, dizzy, headache, hungry

Night- vivid dreams

DPO 3- gassy bloated, sneezing, little bit of acne, low pelvic heavy

Night- vivid dreams

DPO 4- small amount clear CM, tired

Night- vivid dream

DPO 5- creamy yellowish CM

Night- peed 245am, insomnia

DPO 6 - stuffy nose, tired and yawning, constipated

Night- peed 327am

DPO 7- emotional, slight R pelvic cramps, gas, stuffy nose, headache

Night-nothing

DPO 8-acne, stuffy, tired, nausea, sore throat, headache, small cramping, BFN, bloody nose

Night-flutters, some dreaming

DPO 9- bloody nose, super bloated, sneezing, SO emotional, flutters, mild sore throat, creamy CM, gas, moody, post nasal drip, acne

DPO 10- super bloated, creamy CM, acne

DPO 11- BFP! Went into doctor and they confirmed I am pregnant!

**I am now 7 weeks and have my first ultrasound next week. I hope this baby sticks! ❤️ Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Violina

I have been always in tune with my body. I started TTC a year ago and almost every month I had a pregnancy symptoms. I hated TWW. This month I managed to almost not to think about it as I almost lost my hopes. I did not have any symptoms apart from I felt like AF would come any minute. And it did not come…


----------



## Butterfly2

Violina said:


> I have been always in tune with my body. I started TTC a year ago and almost every month I had a pregnancy symptoms. I hated TWW. This month I managed to almost not to think about it as I almost lost my hopes. I did not have any symptoms apart from I felt like AF would come any minute. And it did not come…

It is so hard because many pregnancy symptoms are similar to period symptoms! What DPO are you? 
Wishing you luck and sending you baby dust!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Violina

Butterfly2 said:


> It is so hard because many pregnancy symptoms are similar to period symptoms! What DPO are you?
> Wishing you luck and sending you baby dust!! Keep us updated!

I am 17 DPO and usually got period around 12-13 dpo. 

Thank you


----------



## Butterfly2

I would test again in a few days. The earliest BFP I get is with first response pregnancy tests, not sure what brand you normally use.


----------



## Violina

Butterfly2 said:


> I would test again in a few days. The earliest BFP I get is with first response pregnancy tests, not sure what brand you normally use.

I have already tried 4 tests plus digital one which showed 1-2 weeks of pregnancy. Moreover my AF was never late.


----------



## Butterfly2

So you are pregnant?


----------



## Violina

Butterfly2 said:


> So you are pregnant?

Yes, that’s why I wrote everything using a green colour.
Congratulations to you too


----------



## Butterfly2

So sorry I misunderstood your comment. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Violina

Butterfly2 said:


> So sorry I misunderstood your comment. Congratulations!!!

No worries! How many weeks you are? Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Butterfly2

Violina said:


> No worries! How many weeks you are? Do you have any symptoms?

7 weeks. I am always bloated, peeing during the night, and nauseous at times. Also very tired all the time. Do you have symptoms? How mang weeks are you?


----------



## Violina

Butterfly2 said:


> 7 weeks. I am always bloated, peeing during the night, and nauseous at times. Also very tired all the time. Do you have symptoms? How mang weeks are you?

I see. I’m sorry for you nausea. 
I have just started 5th week and don’t have any symptoms at all….


----------



## sherryrenz17

30 years old and currently pregnant with baby #2! I used to STALK this post and it helped me a LOT. We were ttc for 4 Cycles so I hope this helps someone. 

-I used the Ovia Fertility App-

We BD CD 13,14 & 15 then also CD 19, 20, 21, & 22 

CD 15 - CP soft high open, CF egg whites, High OPK
O day/CD 17 - Cramps, CP firm high & open, CF school glue, Positive OPK
1dpo/CD18 - CP soft medium closed, CF school glue
2dpo/CD19 - CP Medium and open, CF School Glue, OPK negative
CD20-22 - I didnt note anything, i only wrote that i felt exhausted
6dpo/CD23 - CP soft medium and closed, CF water
7dpo/CD24 - CP medium and firm, CF school glue
8dpo/CD25 - CP medium openness, firmness and height, CF water
9dpo-11dpo - Didnt note anything, i just assumed AF was coming because she always did on time.
12dpo/CD29 - CF water, no AF and shes ALWAYS on time 
13dpo/CD30 - CP soft high and medium open, and BFP!!!

I hope this helps someone. Also I started testing at 6dpo like a maniac and kept getting BFN. This cycle i also took the pill for the first three days of my period just to see if it would jump start anything and i got my BFP so who knows.. Im now 14 weeks. :)

Baby Dust to you all Ladies!! XOXO


----------



## ArmyWifey

Hi ladies!
Wow! It's been a very, very long time since I've been here!

Praying I get to turn this green soon!

1-4dpo - nothing to note
5dpo - weird watery pinkish cm once when I wiped (too early for me. Never happened before. Made me pay attention)
6dpo - Nothing really. But I made dippy duck egg and soldiers for breakfast and it was gross.
7dpo - Diarrhoea (sorry tmi) and DH is dehydrating strawberries, I had to go out because the smell made me heave.
8dpo - nothing all day until I was trying to sleep and I was a little bit sick.
9dpo - MASSIVE headache. Probably the worst I've ever had! Headaches are very rare for me. Well, any illness is rare for me. But this headache made me want to rip my skull open. Hot flushes and one cramp.
10dpo - Spotting. AF not due for another 2days. This definitely isn't normal for me.
11dpo - Tiny amount of blood in the morning but nothing all day. Had a nap and I would usually never sleep during the day. And I have a weird tooth ache out of nowhere?!

I have an old cb digi that's still in date that I'm tempted to try tomorrow. If AF doesn't arrive in the morning, I might. I'm not pinning my hopes though because I know they're not that sensitive. Plus, AF could smack me down haha!

Update:
12dpo- No sign of AF. BFN on digi. Extreme fatigue after lunchtime.
13dpo- Still no signs of the witch. Bloat, nausea, fatigue continues. Feels like I'm getting a cold? I don't get ill. Haven't even taken so much as a paracetamol for years! I just don't ever get sick.
14dpo- Weeing through the night. Nose still stuffy. Post nasal drip. Funny twingey feeling lower left tummy. Headache and fatigue way worse in pm
Bubbly tummy. This is all so weird.
15dpo- pretty much same as day before.
16dpo- Today. Just had a BFN on FRER. Still no sign of AF. Maybe the spotting at 10dpo was a vvv light and early period?! It didn't feel like it but, this test isn't even showing a hint of a line and I'd think it would at this point.

Will continue to wait I guess. Will take another test around 21dpo if AF hasn't arrived.

UPDATE 2 -
So, I feel like my O days are squiffy. The watery spot of pink I had on what I thought was 5dpo, could well have been O. At this point, I can't know for sure.
Anyway, all that I've had since my last update is a thousand wees a day, my boobs feel like water balloons, I've had a niggley headache on and off and a stuffy nose.
I tested this morning on what could be 15dpo and got the faintest line straight away. I waited and waited, but it didn't get darker.
I'm not ready to say its a BFP yet, but I'm not counting it as BFN either.
I'll not bother with a pic because pics aren't showing what I can see. So I'm just going to wait a few more days before testing again.
Edit again* .. I'll post my test below because this not knowing is driving around the twist haha!!

FINAL UPDATE : 22 days late today. Woke up around 4am with severe cramping, burning up and doubling over. Witch arrived at about 10ish this morning. 
Not sure what caused any of it. 

Hopefully, will be back woth a green post one day <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Wow hon your so good not caving and testing and waiting it out. I get to 8dpo and I’m testing lol. u have some very very promising symptoms there.
can’t wait for you to test. Have u not got any line tests u could use first?


----------



## ArmyWifey

Like I said, it's not picking up what I can see, but I'm sure there's something there!
It came up in seconds but never got darker. Thoughts?


----------



## Imjennnifer

Just had a positive on 2 FRER I’m currently 12 DPO (I ovulate around day 16) and AF would have been due tomorrow. 

I just thought I would share some of my symptoms as they were a little more unusual than the typical ones. 

I’ve also attached by BBT table! 

1 DPO - no symptoms, watery CM
2 DPO - no symptoms, watery/creamy CM
3 DPO - no symptoms, creamy CM 
4 DPO - some cramping on my left side, creamy CM 
5 DPO - no symptoms, heavy & thick creamy CM 
6 DPO - cramps in middle, shooting pain in one BB, heavy and thick creamy CM 
7 DPO - sore BBS but is normal for my PMS, thick creamy CM 
8 DPO - some light pulling sensations, struggling to sleep, stuffy nose, sore throat, sore BBs, creamy CM 
9 DPO - stuffy nose, lack of sleep, sore throat, gassy, sore BBs, creamy CM
10 DPO - lack of sleep, woke up feeling like I had a really bad cold, nose wouldn’t stop running, sneezing, sore throat, gassy, constipation, sore BB’s, shooting pain in belly button, creamy CM 
11 DPO - still had cold symptoms but a lot better than they were, gassy, constipation, bloating, extremely sore BBs more towards the arm pits and sensitive nipples, sore/sensitive teeth, creamy CM lighter than other days 
12 DPO- stuffy nose, tiredness in the afternoon, bloating, nausea around 4pm, creamy / watery CM but less of it


----------



## Piper250

Loving this thread, thought I'd add to it! I'm in my first month and first cycle of TTC, currently 11dpo.

1-3dpo - nothing
4dpo - minor nausea and fatigue (but I'm always tired, so who knows), bad headache, tender breasts
5dpo - Bad nausea, mild headache, tender breasts, mild fatigue
6dpo - Quite tired, really sore breasts, sharp cramps in my left side and down around my waist in the afternoon that turned into a dull ache by evening.
7dpo - Really tender breasts, little bit light-headed, mild fatigue and headache, mildly gassy, metallic taste in mouth.
8dpo - Quite tired, very sore breasts, little bit gassy and bloated.
9dpo - Really sore breasts, quite tired, bad nausea right before bed, and headache.
10dpo - Really sore breasts, bad nausea all day, made it difficult to eat but then usually felt better after I ate, minor fatigue, indigestion, and mild cramps, much milder than the ones I normally get during PMS
11dpo - Really tender breasts, minor fatigue, irritability, mild nausea, lower back pain, and same mild cramps from the day before. Tested and BFN but still early. Update: aversion to basically all food, the thought of eating makes me sick, and feeling extremely bloated (which is not normal for me during PMS). Peeing a little more often than normal.
12dpo - Really tender breasts, minor fatigue, mild cramps in abdomen and lower back a little off centre and towards the left (also the same side I ovulated on!). Nausea is gone (thank goodness!), major bloating and hunger in the pm
13dpo (still 4 days til AF is due) - Really tender breasts, minor fatigue, cramps in abdomen and lower back, more central today, thicker creamier CM, but not much of it.
14dpo - (3 days til AF is due) - started bleeding this morning, quite light, suspecting implantation bleed since lots of reports say it can happen between 10-14dpo. Cramps, tender breasts.
15dpo - (2 days til AF is due) - still bleeding, slightly heavier today, unsure if AF or implantation bleeding. Mildly sore breasts, mild cramps, mild headache.
16dpo - (1 day til AF is due) - still bleeding, slightly less today, definitely too light to be regular AF but seems too heavy to be implantation? Not assuming I'm out quite yet. Tender breasts. Loss of appetite, and very bloated feeling whenever I eat the smallest amount. Tested and BFN.
17dpo (AF due) - spotting, strange abdominal twinges.
18dpo - spotting, strange abdominal twinges
19dpo - strange abdominal twinges. Bloodwork came back and BFN.


----------



## Starbuck88

Had ICI on Tuesday 7th June. Ovulated on Wednesday 8th. 

1dpo - Weird pulling / stretching pain in lower left abdomen - perhaps ovulated later than expected, or ovulated twice?? Lots of EWCM.

2dpo - Extremely fatigued. Thigh twitching. Headache -> These could all be due to me quitting caffeine two days ago to give myself the best chances of this working. Still lots of EWCM. 

3dpo - Still fatigued - struggling to stay awake, had to take an afternoon nap. Went to bed very early. EWCM has dried up. 

4dpo - No real symptoms to report. Small amount of creamy / tacky CM. 

5dpo - Surely too early for implantation?? Sharp pulling pains in uterine area. Some heartburn. Still very tired. Very little CM.

6dpo - Ever so slightly nauseous! Breasts are slightly tender. Everything smells very strong. Heart burn in the evening. Starting to get excited! CM is a bit thicker and creamy consistency. 

7dpo - Still slightly nauseous, sore breasts, everything smells really strong, bad heartburn - think I saw a suuuuper faint line on a First Response test but could just be a shadow of where a line _would be_ if it was positive... Can't help feeling excited! 



8dpo - Definite waves of nausea coming over me today, certain smells making me feel very sick, sore breasts, lots of creamy CM. Definite faint line on First Response today, but think it is too faint to call positive as you need to squint to see it. Eeek! 



9dpo - Still feeling sick. Strong aversion to some foods and smells. Breasts feel full, sore and heavy. Pregnancy test is 100% positive today - no doubt about it! Two faint but very clear lines on two different tests (no squinting!) - I'M PREGNANT! 



10dpo - Feeling very sick now - vomited a few times. Positive digital test! :bfp:


----------



## Ellamen

Love this thread.

I'm 16 dpo and driving myself crazy.

I dont opk just go off ewcm and cramps (my cycles have always been 100% acurate) so best guess is;

I ov Cycle day 11
We dtd cycle days 6 8 10 12 and 14

Dpo 6 - lots of lotion like cm (not usual) this has persisted ever since

Dpo 12 - nausea, really sore nipples (not breast, also not usual) BFN (used my last test )

Dpo 13 - nausea, really sore nipples

Dpo 14 - af due - nipples still sore and lots of lotion like cm still, maybe a little more watery?

Dpo 15 - same as above, cm bad enough I thought af had arrived during the day.

Dpo 16 - same as above and maybe an increase in urination.

I have tests arriving tomorrow so fingers crossed, however we have been trying for a long time without any luck and we also started taking pregnacare him and her supplements this cycle and I've read reviews that say these can throw your cycle out. 

I'm trying not to get my Hope's up but really really want to be able to turn this post green.

Fox for everyone else on the tww


----------



## Looooopz

Came across this post and love the idea! 

Im in the middle of my TWW and seen this when I was Googling symptoms like mad 

I’m on my 20th cycle of TTC and I’m exhausted with it all it’s tough when AF arrives each month. 

okay so here goes 

2 day run up to O I get EWCM 

1DPO - No symptoms, No CM
2DPO - I was really snappy, No CM
3DPO - Woke up really happy, No CM
4DPO - Tired and feeling a bit stressed out, No CM
5DPO - Feeling happy, had unusual EWCM all day 
6DPO - EWCM again this time white, tingling in my stomach which then turned into quick sharp cramps in my right side and hip, felt like I had bubbles in my lower belly, mild headache and very emotional (not like me at all) 
7DPO - Today EWCM again very stretchy but clear again, also white pasty CM but not much of it, lingering headache, tingling in lower stomach again. Tonight all symptoms have gone but I’m very emotional burst into a flood of tears. 

8 days until AF due

Lots of luck to every one ❤️


----------



## Babybellford

Hello everyone! I’ve been stalking the posts for a week and comparing my symptoms. In my attempt to pay it forward, I’m putting my symptoms down.

BD’d on CD 11 and O’ed on CD 12. I had a positive OPK on CD 11 and I could only BD that one day! 

1dpo I had horrible ovulation cramps!!! It was pretty bad. But I had been taking Fertilaid and Ovuboost. So I chalked it up to that. 
2 and 3dpo nothing really.
4 dpo I had cramps and hated the smell of cigarette smoke. It made me sick to smell it, but I thought…naaaaahhhhh.
5dpo Cramps continued and I woke up at 2am and couldn’t get back to sleep. I started having vivid dreams and even dreamt of a BFP. But I’m older and haven’t had a pregnancy in 6 years so I shrugged it off. I started drinking a lot of water because of the cramps and went for a walk with my middle son in the morning.
6dpo more cramps and vivid dreams. But I’m worried because my boobs are doing nothing. I still have aversions to cigarette smoke and most other smells. But that comes and goes. Also noticed sharp pains in my right ovary. 
7dpo symptoms the same and more ovary pain. Negative HPT. Oh well.
8dpo cramps, and all other symptoms but really bloated. So gassy it was embarrassing. Bought Ensure to drink because the smell of anything sucks. I got so nauseous this night that I couldn’t lay down. I fell asleep propped up. Negative HPT.
9dpo cramps!!! Couldn’t get out of bed!! Feels like AF is coming a week early. Not very happy about it. Boobs start to hurt on the sides only. Negative HPT. Had a tantrum.
10dpo I feel nothing. AF must be early. Very weepy but checked BBT and it’s 99.2. Huh? Test and BFN. Great!!! Oh but wait, is that a freakin line?? Heck yeah it is! Waited until the afternoon and took another one. It’s faint but there. No way!!!
11 dpo right now and did a test at 2am. FRER is really positive. Can’t believe it. Still in shock! I even downloaded the app to read the FRER and it says pregnant. Just wanted to see it.

I’m scared and shocked but feel so grateful and blessed. I hope this helps others because you all definitely helped me!!


----------



## lomelindi17

Babybellford said:


> Hello everyone! I’ve been stalking the posts for a week and comparing my symptoms. In my attempt to pay it forward, I’m putting my symptoms down.
> 
> BD’d on CD 11 and O’ed on CD 12. I had a positive OPK on CD 11 and I could only BD that one day!
> 
> 1dpo I had horrible ovulation cramps!!! It was pretty bad. But I had been taking Fertilaid and Ovuboost. So I chalked it up to that.
> 2 and 3dpo nothing really.
> 4 dpo I had cramps and hated the smell of cigarette smoke. It made me sick to smell it, but I thought…naaaaahhhhh.
> 5dpo Cramps continued and I woke up at 2am and couldn’t get back to sleep. I started having vivid dreams and even dreamt of a BFP. But I’m older and haven’t had a pregnancy in 6 years so I shrugged it off. I started drinking a lot of water because of the cramps and went for a walk with my middle son in the morning.
> 6dpo more cramps and vivid dreams. But I’m worried because my boobs are doing nothing. I still have aversions to cigarette smoke and most other smells. But that comes and goes. Also noticed sharp pains in my right ovary.
> 7dpo symptoms the same and more ovary pain. Negative HPT. Oh well.
> 8dpo cramps, and all other symptoms but really bloated. So gassy it was embarrassing. Bought Ensure to drink because the smell of anything sucks. I got so nauseous this night that I couldn’t lay down. I fell asleep propped up. Negative HPT.
> 9dpo cramps!!! Couldn’t get out of bed!! Feels like AF is coming a week early. Not very happy about it. Boobs start to hurt on the sides only. Negative HPT. Had a tantrum.
> 10dpo I feel nothing. AF must be early. Very weepy but checked BBT and it’s 99.2. Huh? Test and BFN. Great!!! Oh but wait, is that a freakin line?? Heck yeah it is! Waited until the afternoon and took another one. It’s faint but there. No way!!!
> 11 dpo right now and did a test at 2am. FRER is really positive. Can’t believe it. Still in shock! I even downloaded the app to read the FRER and it says pregnant. Just wanted to see it.
> 
> I’m scared and shocked but feel so grateful and blessed. I hope this helps others because you all definitely helped me!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Babybellford

lomelindi17 said:


> Congrats!!!

Thank you so much!! I will update with any news when I have some.


----------



## angelbump

Going to join in and hopefully turn this green early sept when I test

We BD'd 2 days before ov and day before ov.

I'm currently 1 dpo or 2 dpo depending on when I ov'd I think I'm 2dpo going on pains and usual signs of ov.

1/2 dpo - cramps galore. Very unusual for me. Feel like there's alot going on down there. Been getting a giddy chest like butterflies feeling and a tender right nipple and boobs feel full and look veiny compared to normal.
Random bout of diarrhoea.

2/3 dpo - More cramping on and off all day today. What felt like round ligament pain when getting up earlier. Heavy feeling down there.
Creamy cm. Feeling a little constipated but when I finally go it's loose (tmi).
Boobs still full and sore but normal before af.

3/4 dpo - Still crampy although not as much today. So bloated and sore right booby (normal for me). Few round ligament pains. Hummus tasted funny earlier for lunch. Fatigued, absolutely exhausted. Could well be normal not long now until we can see

4/5 dpo - lots of cramps stronger today too - maybe implantation? No idea but these definitely aren't normal for me. Either pregnant or got some kind of issue down there? I have questioned whether I have some kind of infection since we bd'd so much
Other than that nothing else to report. Back ache and hips ache.

5/6 do - some cramps, not as bad or as frequent but noticeable. Thinking I may have.a UTI or something. Back and hips still ache. Feeling extremely swollen inside (tmi) cm creamy/clear. Full boobs. A bit flushed this afternoon. Minor constipation this evening. Feeling so out tbh.

6/7dpo - FATIGUE! I am shattered. Not done anything out of the ordinary but on my way to work it felt like I had sandbags on my eyelids! So tired. Cramps are on and off but milder.
Boobs still full and achey not so much sore.
Bit of a headache and hungrier today. Bit of a flush earlier - could've just been warm? But moody today. Late evening update sniffly nose all day and feeling a bit like I'm getting a cold. Getting ovulation type pains too - yay for me! I better be pregnant or I'll be livid I feel so poo lol

7/8dpo - boobs feel bigger still very full achey chest this evening. A few very dull cramps not alot today. Sciatica is playing up. Still have a sniffly nose and very irritated eyes. Feel a bit run down.
Some evening cramps, watery cm feeling so out!
HPT - obvious bfn (serial poas addict)

8/9 dpo - LOADS of cramps this morning enough to make me curl in a ball. Felt just like before af I was hot and achey too. Boobs feel a bit weird today they feel a bit tingly/throbby almost like the feeling of milk let down when bf'ing :-k very odd. Feel full and heavy. Bit horny too not like me before af at all. 2nd night in a row I've dreamt of a BFP but today I got another BFN because I'm a moron and can't stop poas ](*,)

9/10 dpo - nothing new boobs a bit more tender. Feeling out.

10/11 dpo - nipple is undeniable on the right. Exactly like when I was pregnant. Boobs full.
Achey hips and heavy uturus area today. Some on off cramping and loads of milky cm.
No opportunity to test today so will test tomorrow morning.

11/12 dpo - tested this afternoon and bfn. Stark negative :( feeling very out.
Having very small amount of cramps. Boobs still much fuller than usual, heavy and aching.
I'm gutted there wasn't even a squinter to be honest. 4 days until AF due just going to wait it out now.

13 do - AF :witch: 

Will update as I go through the days x


----------



## angelbump

Using this to blog symptoms throughout the tww again...
Last month I had quite a few symptoms during the tww but wasn't pregnant so going to keep track to see if thia month differs.
Currently O day although I'm sure I ovulated early hrs this morning due to the pain I was in and confirmed with a positive ov test yesterday morning.

O day - bloated, tender lower tummy and tingly boobs, weeing loads (always wee loads around O)
1 dpo - nothing of note right boob is starting to hurt a bit and both feeling fuller was the same last month though. Few little cramps. Woke up full of cold this morning too.
2 dpo - Feeling wet down there today although nothing there. CM quite thick now and creamy/sticky. Some pressure down there although could've been from all the bd'ing. Feeling a bit better from cold today.
3 dpo - nothing of note most of the day. Night time extreme back and hip ache like I get right before af is due. Some cramping not alot.
4 dpo - cramping and achey feeling. Lots of cm again today. Soooo so gassy! Still low back ache.
5 dpo - woke with headache and very sore right nipple not boob just that bruised feeling behind the nipple. Still embarrassingly gassy this morning too ( I remember this with my other two so hoping it's a good sign and not a dodgy gut). Few moments of light headedness and was super hungry so could've been that.
Also had a few pinchy type pains and low back ache persistent for last few days. Comes and goes today.
6 dpo - Right nipple is still very sore. Boob feel fuller but no different from last month.
Not as crampy last couple of days but this morning feel like AF is on her way :-( lower back and hips aching bad. Still feeling under the weather.
Tested with a superdrug 10mlu and :bfn:
7 dpo - Woke up feeling crappy again, headache and backache. Feeling like af may come at any moment as I'm a bit warm today. Boobs still feel full and nipple pain isn't as bad today so feeling like af will come but I'm trying to stay hopeful. Tested today on cheapie and bfn but something caught my eye, likely an evap though. Still a bit gassy tonight and had some round ligament pain when moving.
8 dpo - Woke up feeling very much like AF will come any minute. Belly feels heavy and achey. Backache still bad and hips ache too. Boobs are more tender now. Still gassy and bloated.
BFN on a frer this morning although I did think I saw a shadow of a line where the line should be but calling it an evap as it's far too faint to even get on camera. Think I'm out!
This afternoon had lightning crotch, round ligament pain and throbbing pain in right ovary. Also noted I've had a stitch like pain in my left above my hip for 2 days now. Also noticed I'm thirstier than normal but also under the weather so could be that. Although I had extreme thirst in both previous pregnancies.
9 dpo - Woke up to boobs aching and tender again. Although comes and goes. Back ache has eased slightly. Feeling like af will come early, feel warm and crappy. Af cramps this afternoon and feel absolutely wiped out. As if I've just come on. Keep running to the loo thinking af has started but nothing yet. Very emotional today about impending af and balled my eyes out. Very unlike me.
Took another frer with fmu - BFN! I'm out this cycle I know it. Intermittent cramps, some feel like af others feels like muscle aches. Just had a wave of nausea this evening but not reading into it. Back/hip ache on the right side is back with a vengeance.
10 dpo - Woke up at 2am to youngest, couldn't get back to sleep. When I turned over in bed had very sharp round ligament pain and laying in my front my boobs were killing me. Real achey bruised pain. Nipple felt wet so I squeezed it and I lactated. In utter shock nothing has come out since I gave up breastfeeding 3 years ago! Tested at 2am and BFN again on a closer inspection there may be a vvvvfaint line? Not calling it yet.
Few pinchy dull ache pains and some af cramps. Making me so nervous keep running to the bathroom as I feel so wet!
11 dpo - left nipple sore this morning. Chest still feels heavy but other than that I feel nothing. BFN with FMU seems yesterdays tests were evaps. I'm definitely out this month.
AF due tomorrow and I reckon she'll be right on time. How can I feel so pregnant and not be - it's so cruel.
12 dpo - AF due today and she will come I woke to my normal menstrual headache. I woke this morning with heavy tender boobs and a heavy and full achey belly. AF cramps and sore back and hips. She will definitely come bang on time. Sigh.....onto the next month :-(

AF arrived this evening.


----------



## angelbump

Third time lucky I hope [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Will update as I go through the tww...

1dpo - Nothing of note today other than constipation - progesterone?

2dpo - Noticed right boob has been sore for the last 2 days and now both nipples are sensitive. Felt a little nauseous this morning but passed quickly. Could be progesterone rising? CM Dry/sticky and hardly any of it.

3dpo - Had a lovely lay in this morning but woke with bunged up nose and sore throat. Other than feeling a bit heavy and bloated in my lower tummy and a sore right boob (as previous non pregnancy cycles) there's nothing new. Very snotty today too and noticed booby is now not hurting at all. Hardly any CM.

4dpo - Still feeling under the weather today, woke up to sore right boob again (same as previous cycles though so not feeling hopeful)
Lower belly is bloated and keep getting sharp round ligament pain when stretching and standing up from sitting although I have had this previous bfn cycles too.
Have noticed the last few days that my wee smells really strong like mans wee and I drink soooo much so definitely not dehydrated. That's the only new symptom I've noticed.
Cm thick and sticky and not much of it.

5dpo - Nothing much today noticed some mild cramps. Hips and back ache a bit. Right nipple still sore. Not much of an appetite the last few days. CM thick/sticky/dry almost but not an awful lots of it thought it had a tinge this morning could've been pee? Some very noticeable pain this evening and gas, could actually be painful gas! Although feels like I'm writing exactly what I wrote last cycle so not getting hopes up.

6dpo - woke up feeling hungover without the fun lol. Few niggles and ovary pain. Right nipple a bit sore still. Feeling very warm today!
Noticed snot coloured cm and urgency to pee is strong and like 'i need to go now'. Possible urine infection?

7dpo - woke up feeling poo again. Mild headache and run down. Feeling a bit like I have a UTI still but doesn't burn when I pee (yet anyway) took a test BFN (vfl but test was a dud). Right nip still sore, milk come out of left boob last night. Some ovary twinges. Mild constipation in the pm. CP high and hard. CM scant but lotiony/creamy. Cramps in the evening.

8dpo - woke up feeling a tad better today. Struggled to get to sleep last night.
Very girgly belly, loose BM this am. Feel a bit queasy, passed quickly.
Crampy this afternoon and no appetite again.
Tested FMU and BFN.
Urgh feeling out and just want to cry.
Nauseous this evening.

9dpo - Woke up with cramping (not like af)
And feeling poorly again.
So so warm! Can't cool down.
Feeling jittery again, nauseated again this morning. Right nipple still tender, getting throbbing pain (not pain like an ache) near armpit. Also noted yucky taste in mouth last 2 days.
Took EPT X2 and both had vvfl's...praying this is our perfect baby ❤️
This evening and throughout the day lots of sharp stretching and pulling pinchy pains. Some cramping this evening. Feeling tired and a bit lightheaded. Pressure on noony too.

10dpo - Right nipple still sore and now has that undeniable pregnancy burn. Urgent need to pee still. On/off cramps a bit like af cramps but different more niggly and right in the ovary area.
Took an early digital test this morning and ..... We're pregnant :bfp:

So excited to finally have a green post! Good luck ladies x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## angelbump

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck!

Thank you @Bevziibubble xx


----------



## FTale

Praying Green is in our future.[-o&lt;

Took a new vitamin for ovaries for a couple of days during af and after but stopped before Ovulation because I was feeling sick with cough.
bd cd 10,11 :bunny:

Oct: 22nd was *O day,* CD12, at 1230am, intense left sided pain but not the worse.

1dpo : Slight O pain still, ewcm
2dpo : Lots of ewcm, not normal
3dpo: Still with the ewcm, only noticable when going to the loo, que nip pain.
4dpo: nip pain more intense, had a gush of watery cm today while walking about (hope af doesn't come early)
5dpo: nip pain still intense, very cold last night and night before, bloated, lousy mood today, feel out of sorts, not bbting but checked temp when I woke and it was so low. :( Like below the cover line if I had of being keeping track.(dizzy spells)
6dpo: nip pain is stopping a bit thankfully, crampy, both ovaries feel bumpy. Thinking I might be out but happy I don’t have af on Halloween weekend :flow:( high bbt today but after moving about)(dizzy spells)
7dpo: equates to L-A-Z-Y..lol, still feel under the weather nausea, nip pain has ease up to almost nothing (I'll take it), I did a proov test and it shows I did ovulate but still an uber faint line. I have been hitting the loo heavy since 5dpo which I don't normally do until 7 or 8 dpo. Feel itchy since last night.
8dpo: busy day, IBS kicked in like normal before af starts coming, proov strips are turning very neg for progesterone in my system, so I took some of my prescription progesterone to stay off an early af, nips are hurting again but mostly I feel ok. Ugh, was hoping this was our month.
9dpo: sore nips, moody, feel like af is for sure coming. Broke down and used a cheapie which was very negative. I will come back at 11dpo when I have tests. FX everyone!
12dpo- bfn


----------



## LadyAH

Not really sure when I actually ovulated as I've not been tracking, according to the app I use to track AF I would have been Nov 7.
5DPO- super sensitive heavy bbs.
7-8DPO- bbs still super heavy feeling, nauseated
9DPO- mild cramps, bbs a little sore not as much as before more of a tingle feeling. Nips didn't seem too enlarged.
10-11DPO- no symptoms at all other than coworker was eating bojangles I thought I was gonna puke had to leave the office
12DPO(today)-:bfn: bbs feeling tingly again and kinda icy, super aggited, cat was in tree so I laid in the floor and cried, tried eating some chips got nauseated, feeling very ichy. Nose feels like its trying to get stuffy eyes burning. Super winded when I get up to do anything. 330-4pm I felt absolutely drained. Came to lay down in bed at 5 to take a nap.

**Really hoping my brain is not psyching myself out. I wasn't ttc when I had my first 2 kids so I can't compare symptoms. Hubby and I have been semi trying for over a year. I say semi bc I've not really been tracking hard core. Did at first and after months of BFNs got so discouraged I stopped tracking. I typically don't have heavy feeling bbs so when they got super heavy and sore earlier it had me going :-k AF is due in 2 days so fingers xd she stays away.


----------

